# LONDON | Projects & Construction



## Mosaic

London is really cool city with those projects.


----------



## DarJoLe

sourov said:


> very little amount of under construction


There is loads of construction going on in London - it isn't just about skyscrapers.


----------



## Xander

Mosaic said:


> London is really cool city with those projects.


Its a really cool city anyway mate.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

sourov said:


> very little amount of under construction


Shows what you know, idiot.


----------



## wjfox

sourov said:


> very little amount of under construction


If you're talking about skyscrapers, then yes.

But if you include lowrise projects and transport/infrastructure projects, then London has absolutely masses of stuff being built (including, for example, the world's largest football stadium). There are cranes all over the city right now.


----------



## wjfox

zenith said:


> Thats exactly what I thought. I did my usual thing when I was up in London last week, I payed a visit to hungerford bridge to look at the view of the banks and the city. Far superior to standing on waterloo bridge IMO because u see both the city skyline and the sweep around the river, and i adore the bustle of people and trains.
> 
> Anyway it doesant matter how many times I see this view, im always amazed, its so beautiful, so dynamic. Is the way St Pauls so brilliantly lines up with T42 and swiss re etc.


This view, you mean:












Definitely the best view in London. As Sharon Osborne would say: "Faaaabulous!"


----------



## wjfox

The same view in 2012 - I know this has been shown dozens of times before, but I just can't get over how dramatic and stylish it will look:


----------



## eklips

^^ I doubt it will ever look like that, new proposals are sure to come and a bunch of those towers will be either cancelled or modified.

But all in all, it is still promising


----------



## Steel Flame

newcastle kid said:


> Any ideas of how tall my **** is to the very tip then?


 :weirdo:


----------



## Steel Flame

bunob said:


> ^^ that's my location too!! ball from,fusion, chrispee :cheers: ...
> lol i wonder how many of us live around.


 :weirdo:


----------



## Steel Flame

newasstle kid said:


> Shows who you blow, idiot.


 :eek2:


----------



## wjfox

virtual said:


> ^^ I doubt it will ever look like that, new proposals are sure to come and a bunch of those towers will be either cancelled or modified.


"A bunch" will be cancelled or modified? We're talking about 5 proposals here, only one of which is uncertain:

*Bishopsgate Tower* - expected to be approved in a few months. The design has already been modified to satisfy the CAA.

*Heron Tower* - if you saw my other thread recently, you'll know this tower has a 100% chance of going ahead now... and with a height increase too! 

*122 Leadenhall* - this is being built by British Land, who are without doubt the most committed, profitable and reliable developers in London. I would be willing to bet my entire life savings on this tower going ahead. There's simply no doubt whatsoever it will be built.

*Minerva* - The only one of the City proposals which is uncertain.

*51 Lime Street* - already under construction!!!


----------



## Mr Bricks

How is the reclad (exchange tower) proceeding?


----------



## DarJoLe

Slowly.


----------



## SkyLerm

Thnx for the information. Congratulations London kay:
When are going to be completed all these fantastic projects:???
I hope to visit London 2012!!!
:happy:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Steel Flame said:


> :weirdo:


Can some one Ban this freak please?


----------



## wjfox

http://www.gle.co.uk/onelondon/Gvine.htm

"...*More jobs in the City than during dotcom boom;* the Centre for Economics and Business Research (CEBR) says that the number of “City-type” jobs, in financial and professional services rose by 11,600 last year to reach 327,600 - beating the record established at the height of the dotcom boom. The CEBR also forecasts that the number of jobs will increase this year and next. Jonathan Said of CEBR says, “The City has continued to strengthen its position as the home for European merger and acquisition activity”. The big growth areas in City jobs are in investment banking as well as equities and bonds, professional services and corporate finance."

"...*London has the most expensive flats in the world;* according to research by Knight Frank prime new-build flats in London are selling for the highest price per square foot in the world. They estimate that new-build or refurbished flats in good locations sell for £1,744 per sq ft in London - £200 per sq ft more than the second most expensive location, Monaco and 70 per cent more expensive than New York..."


----------



## Manuel

The uncertainty around Minerva may be a good thing. If cancelled, the huge amount of office it contain would fill the equivalent of 2-3 slim towers (or groundsrapers...)


----------



## Newcastle Guy

wjfox2002 said:


> *Minerva* - The only one of the City proposals which is uncertain.


I think this is pretty likely now. Minerva are looking for developers to build this tower with, providing they get someone withoney (Land secs, British Land etc...) Then this could be U/C in 2008/2009. If they DO get someone like that or wit that much money there is a posibility they could build it speculatively, and it could start (IMO, sorry if I'm wrong) in 2007


----------



## Newcastle Guy

wjfox2002 said:


> *51 Lime Street* - already under construction!!!


It sure is!


----------



## Zenith

yes a ridiculous hulking mall instead of lots of beautiful classical/unique buildings with varying roof heights and roof gardens, fountains etc. Disgustiing. Napolean called us a nation of shopkeepers, now we just ape America.


----------



## Skyman

Nice work guys, these renders are pretty cool...


----------



## Phobos

zenith said:


> yes a ridiculous hulking mall instead of lots of beautiful classical/unique buildings with varying roof heights and roof gardens, fountains etc. Disgustiing. Napolean called us a nation of shopkeepers, now we just ape America.


Totally agreed.I thought London has learned the lesson after Euston Station and other ones,but It seems this wonderful city is becoming more and more an America wannabe(at least architecturally).I'm sorry to say that,but It's my opinion.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

America wannabe? No thanks.


----------



## london lad

Zenith said:


> Originally Posted by zenith
> yes a ridiculous hulking mall instead of lots of beautiful classical/unique buildings with varying roof heights and roof gardens, fountains etc. Disgustiing. Napolean called us a nation of shopkeepers, now we just ape America.





Phobos said:


> Totally agreed.I thought London has learned the lesson after Euston Station and other ones,but It seems this wonderful city is becoming more and more an America wannabe(at least architecturally).I'm sorry to say that,but It's my opinion.


While I quite like the brown building which One new change (which incidently does have a roof garden) is replacing its not an exceptional piece of architecture. In fact most of the new architecute , including skyscrapers in London are by & large replacing post war office buildings with no architectural merit & are no longer suitable for modern office enviroments. No body is copying America or anyone else- Worldwide the trend is for glass & steel offices, with a great deal designed by British architects both here & abroad. 

To hark back to the days of classical architecture that the Victorians were so good at is just not desirable these days mainly as modern versions of classical buildings end up looking like paternoster square etc- A poor imitation. London has plenty of classical architecture & will not anytime soon see them replaced by modern glass & steel. Whats happening in London , as I mentioned is alot of redeveloping of post war buildings, nothing more. London is the unique city it is today because of hte fact that it is not stuck in the past & constantly evolving.


----------



## London

Phobos said:


> Totally agreed.I thought London has learned the lesson after Euston Station and other ones,but It seems this wonderful city is becoming more and more an America wannabe(at least architecturally).I'm sorry to say that,but It's my opinion.


We welcome opinions. But when you compare London's glass and steel architecture with new yorks concrete architecture, your on another planet 

Euston is probably the only glass and steel city of skyscrapers in america. But again, when you compre glass and steel boxes with glass and steel cheesegraters, helter-skelters or shards of glass, your on another planet further away than the previous planet you were on. Infact, so far away, the planet hasnt been discovered yet 

But if you were talking about canary wharf and euston, or canary wharf and new yorks financial district, then i could partially agree with you. There are slight similarities. But saying London is a wannabe is just a completely unjustified and uneducated answer to London's forever rising might. Is it envy?


----------



## london lad

London said:


> We welcome opinions. But when you compare London's glass and steel architecture with new yorks concrete architecture, your on another planet
> 
> Euston is probably the only glass and steel city of skyscrapers in america. But again, when you compre glass and steel boxes with glass and steel cheesegraters, helter-skelters or shards of glass, your on another planet further away than the previous planet you were on. Infact, so far away, the planet hasnt been discovered yet
> 
> But if you were talking about canary wharf and euston, or canary wharf and new yorks financial district, then i could partially agree with you. There are slight similarities. But saying London is a wannabe is just a completely unjustified and uneducated answer to London's forever rising might. Is it envy?


You do realise Phobos means Euston railway station & not Houston the city in the USA or have you got your wires crossed?!??


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Some comparisons for you all 



















Some New York buildings with some London buildings, Including the cancelled Millenium tower.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It looks like London could be close to getting a building of ESB proportions, hopefully there will be something like that pop up in the next decade


----------



## Zenith

> No body is copying America or anyone else- Worldwide the trend is for glass & steel offices, with a great deal designed by British architects both here & abroad.


I was talking about malls myself, nothing more.


----------



## wjfox

News of a possible 45-storey tower for East India Dock Road, near Canary Wharf:-

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=593


----------



## wjfox

Just spent the last hour editing my summary on page 1 of this thread - all of the info should now be fully up-to-date.

Notice how long the list of 'Other projects' at the end is getting!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Good work WJ!

That new development looks OK, pretty tall, and as it is close to Elektron it will start it's own mini residential cluster close to CW


----------



## ferge

I'm hoping its just a poor quality rendering, the shapes and mass look okay, just looks a bit cheap.. but, like I said.. I hope thats just down to lazy media, and not lazy design


----------



## andysimo123

Compared to other buildings going up and others planned, that looks abit poor.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It's a change to all the steel and glass


----------



## L-er

It's OK.


----------



## wjfox

Interesting project for Leadenhall Street - http://www.black-architecture.com/


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

wjfox2002 said:


> Interesting project for Leadenhall Street - http://www.black-architecture.com/


Hmm, looks pretty interesting. Any idea of the height, chance of construction etc etc??

Oh, and what is there curently??

:cheers:


----------



## Modernization

andysimo123 said:


> Compared to other buildings going up and others planned, that looks abit poor.


London is still a flat city and no highrise. Most Europeans cities are like that. THey don't like skyscrapers.


----------



## london lad

Modernization said:


> London is still a flat city and no highrise. Most Europeans cities are like that. THey don't like skyscrapers.


Whats that got to do with the comment you highlighted???


----------



## Fragmentor

Hopefully the Spire on that Leadenhall one will show up on the skyline?


----------



## DarJoLe

Modernization said:


> London is still a flat city and no highrise. Most Europeans cities are like that. THey don't like skyscrapers.


Oh dear! I think you need to get out more.


----------



## Mr Bricks

wjfox2002 said:


> Interesting project for Leadenhall Street - http://www.black-architecture.com/


Wow, that is an amazing tower!


----------



## Zim Flyer

wjfox2002 said:


> Interesting project for Leadenhall Street - http://www.black-architecture.com/


That looks ugly, especially compared to the style and grace of the Gherkin.


----------



## Zim Flyer

wjfox2002 said:


> News of a possible 45-storey tower for East India Dock Road, near Canary Wharf:-
> 
> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=593


Another ugly building. I would like to see the architects, they are probably wearing big flairs and have big hair. If their work is straight out of the 1970's, I bet their dress sense is as well.


----------



## gamma_ray_burst

Zim Flyer said:


> Another ugly building. I would like to see the architects, they are probably wearing big flairs and have big hair. If their work is straight out of the 1970's, I bet their dress sense is as well.



I agree 

It seems a new version of a modern trelliic tower


----------



## L-er

wjfox2002 said:


> Interesting project for Leadenhall Street - http://www.black-architecture.com/


Where can I find this on the UK Forums?


----------



## wjfox

L-er said:


> Where can I find this on the UK Forums?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=348170


----------



## L-er

^^ Thanks! I like the design of this tower but I think its location is not that good. It actually spoils the impact of Swiss Re. These two towers don't really fit together.


----------



## london lad

quite a good promo video of some new developments happening in london

http://www.visitlondon.com/business/future_london/

Its quite a large download btw


----------



## wjfox

^^ Saw it last night. Very cool


----------



## Zenith

Christ im proud of our capital city. It really is Londons time. Actually its always been Londons time, but its experiencing something truly staggering, development on a scale not seen since Victorian times; a time when it was the most powerful and populous city in the world. Well its still one of the most powerful in the world. 70 billion pounds worth of investment, really just think about that for a minute. Staggering.

Nowhere else gets to me quite like London. Ive said it many a time before, but standing in the summer, on a warm night with a cool breeze on Hungerford bridge...taking in the panorama, St Pauls on the left, canary wharf in the distance, and the lights of the city glowing in the middle and right. Amazing place.

End of.


----------



## wjfox

zenith said:


> its experiencing something truly staggering, development on a scale not seen since Victorian times;


Yes, and that's no exaggeration.

When you add everything up, and see everything that's going on, it becomes clear.

London has all this going on, and more -


* Olympic Stadium
* Stratford City
* Wembley Stadium
* Emirates Stadium
* Heathrow Airport Terminal 5
* Crossrail
* Channel Tunnel Rail Link
* East London Line tube extensions
* Thames Gateway Bridge
* Elephant and Castle regeneration
* Wood Wharf
* Greenwich Peninsula regeneration
* King's Cross regeneration
* Paddington Waterside regeneration
* Croydon regeneration
* White City
* Battersea Power station regeneration
* O2 Arena


Plus, over *30* major new skyscrapers including -

* Shard London Bridge
* Bishopsgate Tower
* Heron Tower
* 122 Leadenhall Street
* Beetham Tower
* Canary Wharf Riverside South
* North Quay
* 20 Fenchurch Street redevelopment
* Broadgate Tower
* St George's Wharf
* Pan Peninsula Tower
* Multiplex Tower

Plus literally dozens of midrises and other new buildings.


----------



## wjfox

One of London's ugliest groundscrapers - namely *1 Westminster Bridge* - is apparently scheduled for demolition next Thursday 25th May. In case you didn't know, it's the concrete hexagonal building in the bottom-left of this aerial view:
























In its place will stand a *14-storey luxury hotel with 900 suites*, along with business lounges, executive meeting rooms, a ballroom, 2 restaurants, a brasserie, bars, health spa, gymnasium and indoor pool.

It will also feature one of London's largest conference rooms.

http://www.1westminsterbridge.co.uk/


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I really like the view you get of big ben


----------



## Mr Bricks

Good news! Another ugly concrete block being demolished, and the building that is going to replace it looks really nice. When is it due to be completed?


----------



## Guest

Another 106m cheesegrater/connect 4/shiny turd tower has also been proposed in the city. Looks strangely pants at the moment.


----------



## Gherkin

^^ Which tower are you talking about? I quite like the idea of a 106m connect 4 actually.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

A set of foster/nouvell towers, all we have seenis a terrible newspaper render so far, and again people are jumping to conclusions with barely anything to go on.


----------



## Gherkin

Oh that one . I can't say I enjoyed looking at that 'render', but I'm sure the developer will release a stunning new render to make us all change our minds  This could be another 20 Fenchurch street situation with this tower.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The new Barret towers near CW, pic compliments of DarJoLe


----------



## samsonyuen

wjfox2002 said:


> One of London's ugliest groundscrapers - namely *1 Westminster Bridge* - is apparently scheduled for demolition next Thursday 25th May. In case you didn't know, it's the concrete hexagonal building in the bottom-left of this aerial view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In its place will stand a *14-storey luxury hotel with 900 suites*, along with business lounges, executive meeting rooms, a ballroom, 2 restaurants, a brasserie, bars, health spa, gymnasium and indoor pool.
> 
> It will also feature one of London's largest conference rooms.
> 
> http://www.1westminsterbridge.co.uk/


I thought it was a listed building? That's great news. For such a great location, it deserves a much better occupation. Anyword on who is running the hotel? Mandarin Oriental or Shangri-La perhaps?

Does anyone know what phase the towers just south of Westferry Circus near Canary Wharf is at?


----------



## ferge

The new barratt render is a move in the positive direction, looks less cheap from that angle, would be quite a differential and welcome look to the boxes of CW..


----------



## wjfox

New rendering of the Broadgate Tower


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Excellent, loving the niht time view! Like the tower even more now!


----------



## SE9

^ Me too. As soon as its finished, I'm up there with my camera. If the cladding is done well, the building should have interesting reflective qualities.


----------



## Tubeman

Wicked render... I'm still struggling a bit visualising the floorplate shape of the main tower though... Is it rhomboid? triangular? trapezoid?

Its certainly not looking rectangular in the renders


----------



## Skabbymuff

so the building is going to be full off chip/ board makers then (nvidia + amd)?


----------



## Zenith

Has anyone else taken the video tour of the new 1 Westminster place yet ?

I dont know why they cut me out of it....Just after the girl takes her clothes off and... :runaway:


----------



## Dan1987

Tubeman said:


> Wicked render... I'm still struggling a bit visualising the floorplate shape of the main tower though... Is it rhomboid? triangular? trapezoid?
> 
> Its certainly not looking rectangular in the renders



Its shaped like a parallelogram


----------



## Tubeman

Dan1987 said:


> Its shaped like a parallelogram


Sweet 

I'm still pinching myself that a 164M tower is u/c in The City as I type... This is big news!


----------



## wjfox

And in 6 months there'll be work starting on a *225m* tower.


----------



## jonovision

So I just saw The DaVinci Code last night and I thought it showcased London quite well. I know it was filmed last year, but I did notice a large construction site right behind the new city hall. What exactly is happenning there?


----------



## wjfox

jonovision said:


> So I just saw The DaVinci Code last night and I thought it showcased London quite well. I know it was filmed last year, but I did notice a large construction site right behind the new city hall. What exactly is happenning there?


http://www.morelondon.co.uk/


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Tubeman said:


> Sweet
> 
> I'm still pinching myself that a 164M tower is u/c in The City as I type... This is big news!


165m actually


----------



## El_Greco

^ wow


----------



## SE9

Does anyone know the nearest station to this tower?


----------



## El_Greco

^ Liverpool Street,Old Street,Shoreditch.


----------



## wjfox

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...et,+EC2&searchp=newsearch.srf&mapp=newmap.srf


----------



## Tubeman

I really wasn't liking Beetham 'til I saw these renders, but I've been won over! :drool:

The 122 Leadenhall renderings are gobsmackingly fantabulous :drool: :drool: :drool:

Re: DIFA not looking 63m taller than 122 Leadenhall in the render I posted, its probably the perspective... Leadenhall is closer to the viewer than DIFA


----------



## Skid-Mark

Where are these renders coming from?

I've always liked beetham, hope the redesign doesn't change too much.


----------



## DocShergar

Wow!! Some great renders of some great buildings. Good to see some great looking going up in London.

Are they all under construction? If so what are the completion dates?


----------



## SE9

@Skid-Mark:

http://dij8.com/clients/alex/cityscape/Projects.asp


----------



## Tubeman

DocShergar said:


> Wow!! Some great renders of some great buildings. Good to see some great looking going up in London.
> 
> Are they all under construction? If so what are the completion dates?


DIFA (Bishopsgate) and 122 Leadenhall are both approved and demolition on the existing buildings should start next year. Beetham is having a bit of a redesign I think. We're also hopefully going to see demolition work starting for Heron Tower and The Shard (London Bridge Tower) next year, and this is in addition to the under construction Willis Building and Broadgate Tower.

It looks like the boom that has been threatening for some years might finally happen in 2007!

Completion dates will vary of course, but hopefully its safe to say they'll all be complete in time for the 2012 Olympics! :happy:


----------



## Phobos

Beetham tower has a fucking horrible shape.It looks like a pregnant building :runaway:
I hope they change the design and the cladding of it as well.


----------



## wjfox

This pano of mine is far from complete.

In addition to what you see here, we'll have (from left to right) Milton Court, Eagle House, Ropemaker Place, Northgate Tower, Broadgate Tower, 100 Middlesex Street, Heron Plaza, 80-88 Bishopsgate, Walbrook Square, 20 Fenchurch Street, Kings Reach redevelopment, Beetham Tower, Wilkinson Eyre Tower, Doon Street Tower......


----------



## Skid-Mark

SE9 said:


> @Skid-Mark:
> 
> http://dij8.com/clients/alex/cityscape/Projects.asp


Thanks se9, wow, whoever did these is extremely talented.


----------



## Skid-Mark

Phobos said:


> Beetham tower has a fucking horrible shape.It looks like a pregnant building :runaway:
> I hope they change the design and the cladding of it as well.


Affraid i have to disagree with you phobos, i think this tower is excellent (bump included) and has it's own distinctive appeal, i'd want to live in it.

Of course thats only my opinion.


----------



## lpioe

amazing projects!
shame the London Bridge Tower is not closer to the london city cluster.


----------



## DarJoLe

lpioe said:


> amazing projects!
> shame the London Bridge Tower is not closer to the london city cluster.


It is closer than in real life than in the rendering, the river bends round and goes between the tower and the City cluster.

But anyway, London Bridge Tower is so sublime and elegant it holds its own and doesn't need a cluster. In fact, it wouldn't look half as good as part of a cluster.


----------



## wjfox

DarJoLe said:


> But anyway, London Bridge Tower is so sublime and elegant it holds its own and doesn't need a cluster. In fact, it wouldn't look half as good as part of a cluster.


I agree 100%


----------



## DarJoLe

Bit like Big Ben.


----------



## storms991

I love the short version of the Bishopgate Tower, looks absolutely incredible. It looks like a proper modern European skyline. Only thing I dont like is that this is sall going on in the City, they have to find some way to preserve all the histric buildings from getting destroyed. Otherwise whoever did the renderings on the page before this is amazing.


----------



## DarJoLe

storms991 said:


> Only thing I dont like is that this is sall going on in the City, they have to find some way to preserve all the histric buildings from getting destroyed.


The only buildings being destroyed for these towers are 1960s-1980s blocks that aren't exactly architectural wonders. Far from it in fact.

if anyone dared propose demolishing something historical to build a skyscraper in London they'd be quickly shown the door.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

^^ to be honest Historical buildings do get demolished to make way for new developments.....isn't part of spittlefields market going to be demolished, to be replaced some vapid, banal glass box???

But its not skyscrapers that threaten historic buildings in London, far from it, its the low rise groundscrapers that are squashed into their sites that pose the most risk to old buildings.


----------



## Tubeman

DarJoLe said:


> It is closer than in real life than in the rendering, the river bends round and goes between the tower and the City cluster.
> 
> But anyway, London Bridge Tower is so sublime and elegant it holds its own and doesn't need a cluster. In fact, it wouldn't look half as good as part of a cluster.


I feel the same about SwissRe... Every time I see it from Waterloo Bridge I want to blow up St Helens. It deserves better than to be next to a box... I like St Helens, but something of SwissRe or LBT's quality and iconicness (?) needs to stand proud and isolated.

Its like putting a masterpiece half behind a blank canvas... or something


----------



## London

If they can reclad the brown boxy building in a blue glass, they can sure reclad this one in a similar fashion - and maybe even increase its height!


----------



## london lad

Theres nothing wrong with the St Helens (Aviva tower)- Its the best example of the internationalist style high rise we have in the UK. Its doesn't need a reclad or height increase. Im sure there was talk of listing it along with Centrepoint- although im not 100% sure.


----------



## Tubeman

london lad said:


> Theres nothing wrong with the St Helens (Aviva tower)- Its the best example of the internationalist style high rise we have in the UK. Its doesn't need a reclad or height increase. Im sure there was talk of listing it along with Centrepoint- although im not 100% sure.


As I said, I like it... Its aged very well.

What I dislike is that fact it obscures most of SwissRe when viewed from Waterloo Bridge, for some reason the dark box in front of SwissRe's glittering curves seems like a real affront.


----------



## AtlanticaC5

SE9 said:


>



What will the future usage of the Power Station be? Anything for the Olympics?


----------



## DarJoLe

I see two on the right here.


----------



## U.K

does anyone no how to post pictures when you reply to a thread?


----------



## SE9

^ About the forums section:



Jan said:


> *How do I post images in my post*
> Unfortunately it isn't possible to upload images along with your post. In order to post images, they must be located somewhere and then linked to in your post. There are a number of web sites where you can host your image and use the link in your post:
> http://www.imageshack.us
> http://www.tinypic.com
> http://www.pictiger.com
> http://www.theimagehosting.com
> http://www.image-upload.net
> http://www.coolimagehosting.com
> ...or find more free image hosts here.


for a picture to show:


----------



## Englishman

AtlanticaC5 said:


> What will the future usage of the Power Station be? Anything for the Olympics?


No, but that is a missed opportunity.


----------



## U.K

this is a joke could somebody please tell me how to put pictures on my post?


----------



## TampaMike

U.K said:


>


like the picture.


----------



## wjfox

London cranes -

http://www.building.co.uk/pop-up.asp?storycode=3069428&seq=1&type=G


----------



## Avens

newcastle kid said:


> I suppose this had the potential to become London's Golden Gate bridge. It is a bit of a wasted oppertunity.


My thoughts exactly. A chance to build a great bridge in London seems to have been wasted. I mean, it's not awful, but it's hardly gonna set the world alight. I think the 3rd picture was a much better proposal.


----------



## wjfox

I've updated the summary on the 1st page. Several new towers have been added.


----------



## wjfox

*Major office scheme planned for City of London*











*Major office scheme planned for City of London*

*Beetham has unveiled plans for Trinity, a £700m office complex glazed like a ‘cluster of crystals' on the site of Aldgate bus station.*

The Beetham Organization is to submit a planning application this week for _Trinity_, a 1m sq ft (92,920 sq m) office campus in Aldgate on the eastern fringe of the City of London.

The Foreign Office Architects-designed scheme, exclusively revealed to Property Week, envisages three multi-faceted office buildings with walls that glint like gemstones. Its estimated completion value is £700m.

The tallest of the buildings, at 22 storeys, will have a restaurant, cafe and public viewing gallery on the top floor that overlooks the City. 

It will also contain a new entrance to Aldgate Underground station. A glazed public plaza will strike through the centre of the campus, the Circle Line running directly beneath. 

The scheme will also involve the comprehensive redevelopment of Aldgate bus station and a new bus terminus will be constructed to the south of the site. Beetham's proposals also include 35,000 sq ft (3,251 sq m) of retail space spread across the three buildings.

‘The architect's brief was to create an office campus, a modern Cutlers Gardens,' says Stephen Beetham, managing director of the Liverpool-based developer. ‘Foreign Office designed the buildings inside out. Despite their angular appearance, they have very regular, rectangular floorplates and central service cores. We felt we could do something special in the sky, and importantly that's a public space.'

Beetham acquired most of the 3.2 acre (1.3 ha) site from Hammerson and Catalyst Capital for £30m in 2004. Currently occupied by two 1970s office buildings - Bain Dawes House and Latham House - the developer will gain vacant possession in March 2007, when demolition is scheduled to begin.

Beetham's adviser, BH2, has added 10 further acquisitions to the site in the last nine months, approaching £13m in value, and has spent more than a year negotiating with Transport for London. The assembled block fronts Aldgate High Street to the north, and is bordered by Minories to the west and Mansell Street to the east. DP9 is advising on planning. 

Each of the three office buildings averages 350,000 sq ft (32,515 sq m). Floorplates range from 15,000 sq ft to 35,000 sq ft (1,393 sq m to 3,251 sq m), and Beetham intends to speculatively develop the first 12-storey block. He says the scheme will be financed by a combination of equity and debt.

Insurance policy

‘The location, quality of architecture and range of floorplates mean Trinity will appeal to the insurance sector and related occupiers, and a host of other occupiers,' says Tony Gibbon, partner in BH2, which will also act as the letting agent for the scheme. 

‘It is deliberately designed to work as a multi-let estate, although it is also conceivable that the whole of one building could be a headquarters. We are not seeking prelets.'

Alejandro Zaera-Polo, director of Foreign Office Architects, describes his design as a ‘cluster of crystals'.

‘We wanted the complex to work as part of the gothic fabric of the City of London, where you see arcades and public spaces,' he says. ‘This is not to be another high-rise statement. The crystalline aesthetics create the possibility of playing games with reflection and transparency across surfaces, which are not vertical - the default condition in the City. 

‘Tilt the surfaces towards the ground and they become more transparent; tilt them towards the sky and they become more opaque as they reflect more light. This creates a kaleidoscopic world where different activities around the buildings and inside the buildings will be brought together as impressions of the City.'

Trinity will have an EC3 postcode by a whisker, although the other side of Mansell Street is in the E1 postal district of Tower Hamlets. 

Walking around Aldgate today, it is the place where the City limits merge into the East End. The local pubs, cash-and-carry shops, Bengali restaurants and street markets for which the area is well known nestle alongside a growing array of planned developments.

Directly opposite Trinity is the site of the proposed 50-storey Minerva Tower, although rumours abound of a site sale or potentially smaller development. Omega Land proposes a 300,000 sq ft (27,870 sq m) Wilkinson Eyre-designed scheme at Aldgate Union; Helical Bar plans a 20-storey tower on the site of International House; and Inonder submitted a planning application in March for a 25-storey residential tower. 

‘It is nonsense to say that Trinity is off pitch, argues Gibbon. ‘The City is about space over place and, within reason, occupiers want quality space ahead of location. That's why Cutlers Gardens and Broadgate were so successful. Trinity is close to Liverpool Street and Fenchurch Street and will straddle a major public transport interchange.'

The historic site cost means projected rents at Trinity will be £45/sq ft (£484.38/sq m), which Beetham believes will significantly undercut not just prime City rents but those of competing Aldgate buildings. 

‘Everyone's looking for prelets but we will be starting on site as soon as we can, which shows our intent,' he says. ‘Our objective is to build and hold for the long term.'

‘This is a very complicated site,' says Peter Rees, City planning officer for Beetham's application. ‘Any scheme that involves relocating a bus station, a new means of access to an Underground station, and has to take into account the backdrop of listed buildings in the City of London requires great ingenuity. And I have to say I'm enjoying working with such ingenious folk.'


----------



## 909

^^ From above, it looks very cool. But from streetlevel, it's once again, a steel and glass building...


----------



## capslock

hmm.... 

I feel strangely unmoved


----------



## colemonkee

Aside from the relatively bulky massing, I like it. The facade looks nice, and it gets major bonus points for including public space at the top of the taller tower.


----------



## Skyman

Very nice stuff, looks so unreal and futuristic


----------



## Tubeman

I quite like it, but I'd rather it were stretched upwards a bit, perhaps the tallest block being in the region of 130-140m


----------



## wjfox

^ Not possible as it's right behind the Tower of London.


----------



## wjfox

Most of the UK forumers will know this already, but I thought I'd give it a quick mention here. Demolition has now started on Drapers Gardens, a 30-storey office tower in the City of London. It will be the tallest demolition ever carried out in the UK. It's the tower nearest to St Paul's in the 2nd pic, the one with the green glass.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Whats replacing it?


----------



## wjfox

Accura said:


> Whats replacing it?


This 74m midrise -
http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=252


----------



## [email protected]

Bad news for London it was a great and high project :s


----------



## pricemazda

Minerva was one of my favourite projects and was certainly better than the reduced version of DIFA.

If Minerva had been built it would have opened up that whole area to development extending the zone of skyscrapers eastward. 

We all knew it was coming, but its still a shame


----------



## wjfox

To be honest, I'm not *that* bothered, for these reasons:-

1. It would have been very close to the Tower of London/Tower Bridge, and would probably have spoiled the historic setting.

2. The City has plenty of other skyscrapers being planned, more than enough to keep us excited - Bishopsgate Tower (288m), Heron (242m), Leadenhall (225m), Allies & Morrison Tower (190m), Northgate (180m), Broadgate (165m), Fenchurch Street Tower (150m), along with several smaller towers such as the Willis Building (125m), not to mention the Shard (310m) just across the river.


----------



## Tubeman

Shame about Minerva, it was a beautiful design... But no big surprise

I must say though I was never 100% sure about the location though; always seemed a shade too far east of the main cluster.


----------



## 909

wjfox2002 said:


> It's official - the Minerva Tower has been cancelled.
> 
> Originally planned as a 53-storey/247m skyscraper on the eastern edge of the City, it's now been cut down to just 13 storeys,
> but retains much of the floorspace from before.


Why was it cancelled if much of the floorspace is retained?


----------



## DarJoLe

The new building is more or less the same height as the low-rise portion, which quite frankly will look hideous.


----------



## Dan1987

909 said:


> Why was it cancelled if much of the floorspace is retained?



Actually this is a good question, maybe it costs less to build a groundscraper though ?


----------



## nano2192

Good projects!!!Good for London!!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Looks like Heron tower could be incresed again, should go to 260m+ to spire hopefully. And enabling works starts on Europes most beautiful skyscraper, The Shard in a few weeks!


----------



## wjfox

Where did you get the 260m figure from?

Anyway, the height increase is purely a rumour, nothing confirmed. I was actually there when the guy from Mace said it.


----------



## gothicform

the tower would have another module of floors added, this boosted it last time by 19m.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Looks like we could be having our official Heron thread back before the end of the day!


----------



## AXISPAW

*bishopsgate tower*

hi everyone, would someone be able to tell me when the bishopsgate tower will start construction?


----------



## DarJoLe

Tomorrow.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

DarJoLe we shouldn't really greet newbies with sarcasm (Unless it's someone like Warcry J/K)

We aren't too sure yet, though demolition of the current building begins early next year, they have already started works for it.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

The Shard has just had It's pre-let confirmed. It is now certain to go ahead! PWC should move out of the current building in the not to distant future, and Europe's most stunning, slender tower can begin!


----------



## AXISPAW

cheers newcastle guy! good to hear its that soon, and also good news on the shard! i recently visited london for the first time and was blown away! i loved canary wharf. and it was good to see even more buildings being constructed. and the visions of what canary wharf and city will look like by 2012 are amazing


----------



## El_Greco

Newcastle Guy said:


> The Shard has just had It's pre-let confirmed. It is now certain to go ahead! PWC should move out of the current building in the not to distant future, and Europe's most stunning, slender tower can begin!


So when demolition of Southwark Towers starts?I think they should use HMS Belfast for that


----------



## Newcastle Guy

AXISPAW said:


> cheers newcastle guy! good to hear its that soon, and also good news on the shard! i recently visited london for the first time and was blown away! i loved canary wharf. and it was good to see even more buildings being constructed. and the visions of what canary wharf and city will look like by 2012 are amazing


That's fine

Glad you enjoyed London


----------



## Newcastle Guy

El_Greco said:


> I think they should use HMS Belfast for that


With PWC still inside?

I'm not to sure when they are going to move, though they have just announced recently to staff that they have agreed too. Some reckon it will be during Q1 2007, 4-6 months away. The Shard will definately start construction though as more than half of the office space has been let, as has the hotel element. I'm sure they will have no trouble selling apartments.


----------



## AXISPAW

haha weird i just read about that earlier today as well! lol. pretty cool, plus its quite high for student accomodation! looking good


----------



## AXISPAW

hey guys, does anyone here pass by the broadgate tower? just curious because i can only see it through the webcam and it seems to be rising very quickly( which is good news) but wasnt sure if the webcam was decieving me, lol


----------



## wjfox

There's a construction thread here -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283649&page=1&pp=20


----------



## wjfox

*22 Marsh Wall*

It would appear that *22 Marsh Wall* is starting groundwork in Canary Wharf. Blue hoardings have gone up around the site. And before I get accused of posting "wrong or misleading information", this has been confirmed by other members in the UK forum.

This joins several other new buildings starting construction in the Docklands. After a gap of 2-3 years with nothing happening, there is now a considerable amount of activity going on.


----------



## wjfox

I've updated all the pictures and information on the 1st page of this thread.

Everything should now be fully up-to-date. :cheers:


----------



## AXISPAW

nice one wjfox, where would we be without you? lol. all good news and keep up the good work! hopefuly riverside and woodwharf will get going soon!


----------



## Tubeman

The next time someone accuses you of posting wrong or misleading information Will I reckon we should find out where they live and do a poo on their doormat.

Anyhoo, how tall is this? 125m? (utter guess)


----------



## london lad

Tubeman said:


> Anyhoo, how tall is this? 125m? (utter guess)



139.5m


----------



## AXISPAW

just out of curiousity, did anyone else have trouble viewing this site over the past few days?


----------



## Tubeman

Yes, and they still are hence the lack of activity

I had to fanny around with the 'host' file in WINDOWS/System32/drivers/etc per gothicform's announcement in order to regain access... and I only found out about that courtesy of our fantasy football league which had a link to SSP.


----------



## european

wjfox2002 said:


> It would appear that *22 Marsh Wall* is starting groundwork in Canary Wharf. Blue hoardings have gone up around the site. And before I get accused of posting "wrong or misleading information", this has been confirmed by other members in the UK forum.
> 
> This joins several other new buildings starting construction in the Docklands. After a gap of 2-3 years with nothing happening, there is now a considerable amount of activity going on.


I dont know why they keep building these glass boxes in CW. Cant they come up with something with more intresting.


----------



## shenqie

It's residential, some mixed use at ground. The facade detail and 'layering' also looks quite good. That can't be seen very well in these pics.


----------



## wjfox

Hi-res pics -


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

wow fantastic!!!!


----------



## european

wjfox2002 said:


> Hi-res pics -


I guess it doesn't look this bad after all.


----------



## AXISPAW

i think it looks very good! i mean would you prefer it if canary wharf were to look like chicago or newyork with big brick buildings? if you look at those cities they are also building skyscrapers of the steel and glass look, its because its modern looking. have you ever been to the wharf? because when you stand there or look at it from a distance it looks incredible especialy if the sun is reflecting off them. if you havent been i suggest a visit. its worth it.


----------



## wjfox

*20 Blackfriars Road*

Here's a picture of the 20 Blackfriars Road tower which has been rumoured for some time now.
The height is thought to be somewhere between 175 and 200m, and it would stand next to the Beetham Tower.

"...Modernist towers tend to be very perfect forms and rely on repetitive cladding. But in today’s
environmentally-conscious world it doesn’t make a lot of sense for the north elevation to be the same
as the south, so we try to create excuses to introduce difference. There are games you can play,
such as curves, but the client for the South Bank tower did not want curved forms, so we are looking
at a more angular geometry and breaking up the façade into planes. Putting diagonal crease lines in it
is the easiest description, like cars where a very fine crease line catches light differently so it changes
the appearance."

-- Chris Wilkinson, Wilkinson Eyre Architects















Location shown in green -


----------



## capslock

Ooh - where'd you get the quote from?


----------



## wjfox

It's from the Royal Academy website.

http://www.royalacademy.org.uk/?lid=706

New Architect Academicians: Chris Wilkinson RA
19 July—20 September 2006


----------



## wjfox

Oh, and here's another story. Nothing to do with skyscrapers, but I thought it deserved a mention 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.gulf-daily-news.com/Story.asp?Article=154178&Sn=WORL&IssueID=29163

*London best city for transport*

*LONDON: It will be news for most Londoners accustomed to being packed on underground trains or facing long waits for buses, but the British capital has been voted the best city in the world for public transport.*

One-quarter of international travellers picked London as the easiest city to get around, ahead of New York (16 per cent) and Paris (12 per cent). Los Angeles came bottom in the survey by TripAdvisor.

But London's public transport is also considered to be the most expensive, according to the survey.

Nearly a quarter of the 2,000 respondents, and 62 per cent of Britons polled, voted London transport the most expensive.

London cabbies topped the poll as being the best, while New York, Mexico City and Paris were considered to have the world's worst taxis.

Nearly three in five said they had been "taken for a ride" during their travels by taxi drivers overcharging and/or taking them on a wrong or longer route. Washington DC, which was voted fourth overall, was considered to have the cleanest and safest public transport system.

More than 70 per cent of travellers said they use public transport while holidaying in a city away from home and three-quarters of the respondents said a city's public transport system was a consideration when determining where to visit.


----------



## jonnyboy

oh that deserved a good kickin!!!!


----------



## pricemazda

how about they opened the are up and created a new public square that would connect Waterloo, South Bank and Westminster....

now there's a thought.

Hopefully when Ken gets his new powers he won't have to wait for some developer to have a proposal before he can stick his oar in, he will be able to shape the city for its citizens.


----------



## BenL

I can't see how it would work with Westminster being on the other side of the river to Waterloo station and South Bank. I remember getting a rather nerdy SSC feeling whenever I saw that bridge from Waterloo to South Bank that goes over the road by the Imax - that this would be a tourist's first sights of the city and would go on to form their impressions of London. 

However, walking there maybe three weeks ago I was quite impressed: Very soon after getting past the Shell tower, you can see the Thames, London Eye and soon after the Houses of Parliament. Royal Festival Hall is also coming along nicely. The South Bank has come along a hell of a lot way since the London Eye was built, I see no reason why it shouldn't get even better.

Regarding Westminster, it would be impossible to build any significant new squares in the area.


----------



## Zenith

..........


----------



## Zenith

Im sorry but I have to be honest, I find parts of the South Bank too sterile. A few monolithic concrete blocks, and some developments fenced off further down do not make a great area for me. It has its wonderful moments of course ! The London Eye is a moment of genius for example. I dont know, those that know me know that im a hopeless romantic...too deep for my own good at times. I see the South Bank as it was, so human...so full of dense life and activity. Well we cant turn back the clock so I want the South bank to live up to the hype, and pay true homage to its past.

For me its density that is important in that area. A mass of teeming buildings full of creative dynamism that make the South Bank a hotbed of.........yes well you get the point.


----------



## london lad

Theres supposed to be new plans for the south bank released towards the end of the year. We know the design museum wants to move to a new HQ somewhere along here The Museum of Moving Image (BFI) is looking at the site of the hungerford carpark for a new building. Its even been suggested the nasty Hayward Gallery may be demolished.Also remember theres the proposed 3 towers (which should have gone in planning last month- not sure why they didn't) at waterloo which will replace the 60's office blocks that run along York road & Jubliee garedns is due a facelift in the next year or 2. Added to this is the Doon St tower that will include the new Rambarts dance HQ & a new piazza linking to Waterloon bridge.

Hopefully if they can all get ther act together & plan to have them done for say the olympics in 2012 it would do a great deal for this area.


----------



## wjfox

Stock Exchange reclad is making good progress -













Photo by Rickster2K.


----------



## european

^^nice update.


----------



## Tubeman

Are there any more detailed renderings of the reclad than the minute ones that were floating around a couple of years ago?

My recollection is that its going to end up with flat glass sides instead of the current 'ribbed' concrete ones... I suppose this means in effect the windows are being moved outwards?


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

very nice update indeed!


----------



## Dan1987

Tubeman said:


> Are there any more detailed renderings of the reclad than the minute ones that were floating around a couple of years ago?
> 
> My recollection is that its going to end up with flat glass sides instead of the current 'ribbed' concrete ones... I suppose this means in effect the windows are being moved outwards?



I wonder how they're going to do this reclad, don't those concrete columns support the structure? How are they going to remove them without the building falling apart? The mind boggles! I think this is why they're taking so long with the reclad, it looks so damn complex


----------



## Rational Plan

I don't think those columns do support the structure. I sure I saw a picture where they have already stripped back part of one wall lower down. Behind only in 3 or 4 is there a real column.


----------



## wjfox

There are rumours on the UK forum that St George's Wharf (180m) has begun construction!


----------



## european

Lets hope its true.


----------



## Tubeman

wjfox2002 said:


> There are rumours on the UK forum that St George's Wharf (180m) has begun construction!


LOL as if they could keep a 180m tower a secret!


----------



## capslock

Rational Plan said:


> I don't think those columns do support the structure. I sure I saw a picture where they have already stripped back part of one wall lower down. Behind only in 3 or 4 is there a real column.


Yup, what you see on the outside are the pre-cast concrete cladding panels, and it's those which are being removed, not the columns.

*EDIT*

Also, because the external concrete cladding is heavier than the modern unitised cladding system that's replacing it, you can in theory remove some of the external columns because the building's lighter. You have to stiffen the slab edge where you do this but although it sounds scary, it's perfectly feasible to do. This means you can increase the amount of floor area and the amount of natural light gained form the perimeter.

:cheers:


----------



## jimbo

wjfox2002 said:


> There are rumours on the UK forum that St George's Wharf (180m) has begun construction!


but they've been completely discounted, so you can sleep safely at night foxy. 

St George need to start actively marketing the tower before they break ground on something so big and expensive.


----------



## london lad

Land Secs 160m 39 storey Vinoly Tower got planning permission last Tuesday. 


The current tower is vacant but construction of the new one wont start untill an adequate pre-let is achieved


----------



## AXISPAW

this is the redesigned beetham tower, now stands at 180 metres, and the overhang has been reduced. 
plus good and bad news for the shard, the good it has now secured full equity so now can 100%go ahead but bad is the pwc twats have mucked their plans up for moving and prob wont move out till late 2007 now.
the 160metre walkie talkie has also been approved and ready for construction next year.


----------



## AXISPAW

oh and 1 more thing according to emporis north quey has been approved! if anyone has any further info it would be nice cheers!


----------



## Zenith

God well....god it's hard isnt it.....I think I like it. It's sleek, futuristic...and it follows the street pattern, now that I love. However it could be viewed as ungainly, monotonous perhaps...Why couldnt they have kept the chamber of commerce frontage???

Im loving this view, wow..


----------



## Tubeman

Well its divisive, I'll hand it that! :yes:


----------



## DarJoLe

What's this Chamber Of Commerce everyone keeps going on about?


----------



## capslock

Sorry - NOT a fan... from some angles it has some potential... and then you see it from another angle and you see that it just an unimaginative lump with a crazy shape on top just for the sake of saying "look, how kooky I am!".

Ach... I'm trying to like it, I really am - mainly out of a niggling worry that by not liking it I'm being too conservative and dull, but I just don't think it's very good. It make's a half-arsed attempt to be on the skyline, and even less of an effort to relate to the street, going by those renders. It has all the grace and urban presence of a piece of discarded chewing gum, only this will take a lot longer to clean up. 

Is it named yet? Can I tender "The Flanimal" as a possibility.

Or perhaps just "Piece of discarded chewing gum"?


----------



## jef

Darth Vader I think


----------



## wjfox

UNESCO says the Tower of London could be placed on the list of "World heritage in danger". They want the Shard of Glass, and all of the City's current proposals to be cancelled.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Yeah I can see that happening.


----------



## Avens

It won't happen though....... Will it?????!!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ HIGHLY doubtfull. They are very misinformed, TBH I don't think they even know what they are talking about.


----------



## Dan1987

I doubt it'd happen. Plus the average person won't know its being endangered anyway unless UNESCO put huge signs around the ToL saying its endangered, which will make it look uglier !


----------



## Newcastle Guy

To be honest, they can't actually do anything to stop the skyscrapers themselves. Neither can EH. Neither can Ruth Kelly, providing they are already approved and have been for more than a couple of weeks. 

The Shard, Leadenhall and Heron aren't in danger. Unless there is something I'm missing.


----------



## Skabbymuff

seems unlikely to happen, yet things like this really scare me, there is so much skyscraper developers have to come up against in london.


----------



## kenny_in_blue

I MISS LONDON I MISS LONDON! ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND WORK IN LONDON? IM SO BORED  PLEASE HELP ME MOVE TO LONDON!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Skabbymuff said:


> seems unlikely to happen, yet things like this really scare me, there is so much skyscraper developers have to come up against in london.


Developers have to be extremely careful and adhere to loads of sightlines, and then b*****d UNESCO pull this bull s**t out the bag. shouldn't they be doing something more usefull? I mean for god sakes have you seen the state of the Coliseum in Rome? Looks like it is been renovated by 5 year olds.

Seriously would they rather every site in the city have bulky, 40m groundscrapers that practically make people have to walk on the roads and take up all availabe space leaving NONE for the public?

F*****g disgrace.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Or the Central Mosque in Mecca. Development is so close to it that it just looks ugly.


----------



## Myster E

Ugly Nutters Eating Shit Covered Onions, that's what they are. I doubt this is going to harm the current projects, too much is at stake to lose here, it's ironic enough that 12 year old tomboy Kelly has called in DIFA for an inquiry. Besides, won't most of the major projects benefit London, what kind of backward thinking NIMBY retards do we have? Why can't we have more PIMBYs in this world?


----------



## Jamandell (d69)

(For all those who don't know...Ruth Kelley = government minister recently given the role of power over whether or not to bring buildings into public enquiries. In her short time in the office she's cancelled a beautiful proposed skyscraper for Liverpool and has brought 20 Fenchurch Street (Walkie Talkie) in London into a public enquiry)

I'm not feeling pessimistic...it can't be THAT bad. Mayor Ken wouldn't let them ruin his legacy anyway.


----------



## AM Putra

Ugly? Who said it ugly? It's wondrous pretty!


----------



## Zenith

kenny_in_blue said:


> I MISS LONDON I MISS LONDON! ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND WORK IN LONDON? IM SO BORED  PLEASE HELP ME MOVE TO LONDON!


Everybody misses London. Get on gumtree.com my freind.


----------



## Mr Bricks

zenith said:


> God well....god it's hard isnt it.....I think I like it. It's sleek, futuristic...and it follows the street pattern, now that I love. However it could be viewed as ungainly, monotonous perhaps...Why couldnt they have kept the chamber of commerce frontage???
> 
> Im loving this view, wow..


I agree, this building looks really cool.


----------



## jonnyboy

Interesting article in today s Times newspaper regarding "one hyde park". The luxury apartments have been sold off plan for £4,200 per sq ft!!!!!!! Yolandi Barnes head of resedential research at Savilles is quoted as saying"These prices are all part of the global explosion in asset prices,but London is playing in a world market,not the uk.Traditionally, central London real estate and Manhattan went hand in hand, but over the next few years you will see London going ahead MIRRORING ITS DOMINATION AS A FINANCIAL CENTRE"!
Must be good news for future developements in the pipeline?


----------



## wjfox

I'll be sending the petition to Ken Livingstone (Mayor of London) by the end of this week.

Anyone who hasn't signed it yet, please do so!

http://www.petitiononline.com/ldntower/petition.html

Many thanks for your support kay:


----------



## svs

The good news is that thing partially blocks views of the Gherkin, which I personally think is one of the ugliest buildings erected in any city in recent years. The bad news is it dwarfs St. Paul's one of the great buildings of all time and for me one of the major symbols of London, along with Westminster and the houses of Parliament. The new building is not a bad looking structure; just couldn't they build it someplace else?


----------



## wjfox

svs said:


> The good news is that thing partially blocks views of the Gherkin, which I personally think is one of the ugliest buildings erected in any city in recent years.


You must accept that you're in the minority of people who hold this view. Look at the poll results -

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=93867

It's clearly the most popular skyscraper in Europe.




svs said:


> The bad news is it dwarfs St. Paul's one of the great buildings of all time and for me one of the major symbols of London, along with Westminster and the houses of Parliament. The new building is not a bad looking structure; just couldn't they build it someplace else?


I love St Paul's just as much as you do - in fact it's probably my favourite building in London. If anything, the Bishopsgate Tower will enhance it. By bringing more attention and drama to the skyline, it will make people sit up and appreciate London's landmarks more.

Times change and skylines evolve. You can't expect a dynamic city like London to stay the same forever.

It would be difficult to build the tower elsewhere, and besides, why should they? The Bishopsgate Tower is ideally located, being at the centre of London's main financial district and forming a pinnacle to the emerging cluster of skyscrapers. Without it, you're going to be left with a huge gap and a very "unfinished" looking skyline.


----------



## allan_dude

wjfox2002 said:


> I'll be sending the petition to Ken Livingstone (Mayor of London) by the end of this week.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't signed it yet, please do so!
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/ldntower/petition.html
> 
> Many thanks for your support kay:


I’m not trying to be smart here, I’m not even a resident of London. For me, I guess the city planners could've done more in city planning. They should've committed one area of the city solely for skyscrapers away from the historical sites of London.


----------



## Myster E

^^^ Believe me, it's more than just historical sites we've to worry about, it's the aviation rules which pretty much restrict building tall, it appears only Manchester and Leeds are the only major cities that don't have this problem. 
The Gherkin is also a fine building, svs. You are entitled to your own opinion of course. I wonder what you think of the similar shaped scraper in Barcelona.


----------



## BenL

I'll admit I'm repeating what has become something of a mantra from London forumers but what makes the city special is the juxtaposition of old and new. It has never been a planned city like Paris or Barcelona and so the fabric of the city is reflected in the fact we have a 300 year old cathederal less than a mile away from one of the best new skyscrapers in the world. 

Canary Wharf is a planned skyscraper area away from the historic centre but as a result of being a planned business park, it has little of the atmosphere and buzz I feel in the City. It has considerably less prestige and so there is little demand for the stunning high-rise architecture which is required in the City if buildings are to be accepted.


----------



## Metropolitan

Things shouldn't be exagerated though, BenL.

In Paris, you have the 210 meter-tall tour Montparnasse which is at less than one mile from a church which is more than 1,000 year old (Saint-Germain-des-Prés), and even not really further from Ancient Roman thermae. In Barcelona, the medieval district is built in close proximity to very modern district.

Of course, we cannot find in Paris or Barcelona the same juxtaposition of old and new as in London, but it's wrong to consider that urban planning prevent very different neighbourhoods to be located in close proximity of one another.

I tend to agree with Allan Dude, I don't believe it would harm London to concentrate its skyscrapers in a specific area. Now this being said, it's true that it's a matter of taste. I personally like better skyscraper clusters than sparse skyscrapers, and I of course fully understand that one can think otherwise.


----------



## london lad

Metropolitan said:


> I tend to agree with Allan Dude, I don't believe it would harm London to concentrate its skyscrapers in a specific area. Now this being said, it's true that it's a matter of taste. I personally like better skyscraper clusters than sparse skyscrapers, and I of course fully understand that one can think otherwise.


But generally that's what's happening. Most of the tall development is being clustered in the city of London & Canary wharf & a few towers dotted around the major rail terminals. Its worth considering London is a massive city of nearly 1000 sq miles so to just allow skyscrapers in 1 or 2 areas doesn't make sense IMO. 

Alan Dude- The whole of central London is full of historical buildings and with the exception of Canary wharf there's no central business areas' which do not have historical/old buildings. CW was the one area where there was a blank slate so to speak & even here it cant expand much further than what's already got planning permission (North Quay, Riverside South etc) as it is surrounded by established residential areas that have been there a long time so its not as simple as saving build all your skyscrapers here.


----------



## Zenith

^^Pls do your homework...London is concentrating in clusters


----------



## Tubeman

allan_dude said:


> I’m not trying to be smart here, I’m not even a resident of London. For me, I guess the city planners could've done more in city planning. They should've committed one area of the city solely for skyscrapers away from the historical sites of London.


To an extent we have with the Canary Wharf Estate, but what you have to bear in mind is that 'The City' (the square mile that represents the original London) is one big historical site: there are ancient churches, sections of Roman wall, archaeological sites etc every few metres... It also happens to be the powerhouse of the UK economy too. It already was long before there was such a thing as city planning. The two facets (ancient city + modern skyscrapers) can and do live cheek by jowl simply because that's the way London has developed: its not planned. All that planning will do now is contain the high-rise area through protected sightlines.

Don't get the impression Wren churches are being bulldozed to make way for skyscrapers: much of The City was razed to the ground during WW2 and these skyscrapers are all replacing inferior postwar office blocks. In short, if you block skyscraper development in The City you aren't preserving anything of any historical significance, you're preserving a bunch of grotty low-rise postwar office blocks.


----------



## Metropolitan

Tubeman said:


> Don't get the impression Wren churches are being bulldozed to make way for skyscrapers: much of The City was razed to the ground during WW2 and these skyscrapers are all replacing inferior postwar office blocks. In short, if you block skyscraper development in The City you aren't preserving anything of any historical significance, you're preserving a bunch of grotty low-rise postwar office blocks.


If there is an opposition to skyscrapers construction in the City, it's not because they are supposed to replace historical buildings, but because their proximity to historical buildings dwarf those. Grotty low-rise postwar office blocks are maybe uglier than modern skyscrapers, but they don't dwarf historical buildings. By the way, nothing prevents grotty low-rise postwar office blocks to be replaced by beautiful modern low-rise office buildings. They don't have necessarily to be replaced by skyscrapers.

Sorry to remind this because it's rather obvious, but we won't go anywhere if we distort the debate. I am certainly not a member of English Heritage or any other opponents of skyscrapers in the City. Actually, I'm a great supporter of DIFA and Heron and I do believe that both buildings could bring a lot to the City. I simply wants to restore a bit of objectivity to the debate.


----------



## pricemazda

But those grotty post-war building and modern groundscrapers add nothing to the public realm.

Developers still want to maximise their returns on developments. This means if they can't build upwards they fill their space with the maximum amount of office space, this means no plazas, public space, or improvements to the fabric of the city.


----------



## Zenith

Metropolitan said:


> If there is an opposition to skyscrapers construction in the City, it's not because they are supposed to replace historical buildings, but because their proximity to historical buildings dwarf those. Grotty low-rise postwar office blocks are maybe uglier than modern skyscrapers, but they don't dwarf historical buildings. By the way, nothing prevents grotty low-rise postwar office blocks to be replaced by beautiful modern low-rise office buildings. They don't have necessarily to be replaced by skyscrapers.
> 
> Sorry to remind this because it's rather obvious, but we won't go anywhere if we distort the debate. I am certainly not a member of English Heritage or any other opponents of skyscrapers in the City. Actually, I'm a great supporter of DIFA and Heron and I do believe that both buildings could bring a lot to the City. I simply wants to restore a bit of objectivity to the debate.


But most arent replaced by skyscrapers/high rise buildings.........I can totally understand your objectivity, but is it valid?


----------



## TampaMike

I hope the petition works out for London Will! I wrote my name and alittle comment and hope that will help somewhat. Shard and Bishopgate is 2 amazing towers for London, creating a modern and wonderful skyline for 2012. I cannot see why Nimbys would want to keep London back in the Sherlock Holmes years. :bash:


----------



## DarJoLe

Metropolitan said:


> Grotty low-rise postwar office blocks are maybe uglier than modern skyscrapers, but they don't dwarf historical buildings.


Actually I'd say most of them do. You can't see any of the church spires in the City like you used to before the 1950s boom, mainly because of these butt ugly space hogging groundscraper lumps.

The same amount of office space can be contained in one slim tall tower, and probably allow the view of the spires to be maintained.


----------



## Mr Bricks

wjfox2002 said:


>


I love this pic, Bishopsgate looks awesome. Would be nice to see the low-rise to the right demolished so that one could see Tate Modern and Axa Tower(?) properly.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Metropolitan said:


> Grotty low-rise postwar office blocks are maybe uglier than modern skyscrapers, but they don't dwarf historical buildings. By the way, nothing prevents grotty low-rise postwar office blocks to be replaced by beautiful modern low-rise office buildings. They don't have necessarily to be replaced by skyscrapers.


Oh on the contrary - it is these grotty low rise, post war buildings that overshadow and cause the most damage to the historic buildings. Just look at the river front of the square mile and tell me what hides the spires of Wrens churches most - the concrete low rise crap, or the tall buildings (you will find its the low rise stuff). 

And 'beautiful modern low rise office buildings' is wishful thinking on the most part developers and businesses are greedy and money hungry, they will shoe-horn buildings onto a site maximising all possible space so that you end up with overbearing boxes, usually clad in the same old glass and stainless steel.

Well designed tall buildings (and in London's case skyscrapers have to pass more stringent planning rules than groundscrapers) are able to stand back and are usually not squashed into a site, this allows space around their base and gives the appearance that they are giving way to the historic buildings at ground level.


----------



## Metropolitan

Some points which should be clear :

1. I'm not English Heritage so loose the attitude.
2. The question I was answering wasn't about what causes damage to the historic buildings according to you, but what causes damage to the historic buildings according to English Heritage. And their complaint is about historic buildings getting dwarfed by skyscrapers.
3. If you want to debate with English Heritage, here's their e-mail : [email protected]

Tubeman implied that English Heritage considered historic buildings would be destroyed to be replaced by skyscrapers. I've been enough stupid to simply restore facts about their position as it is. And only because of this, half a dozen londoners are assaulting me as if it was my opinion ! The only thing that I know now is that I'll never again post in this thread.

Come on dudes !

_EDIT: Sorry but I would like simply to repeat that it's obvious to me that Leadenhall or Bishopsgate would bring a lot to the City._


----------



## Munch

Canary Wharf - Devoid of remaining historic fabric. Entirely modern, main 'all skyscraper' area of London.

The City - The historic and traditional business core of London. The most spectacular collection of ancient and stunningly modern architecture all striving to impress and fighting for attention.

The West End - Architecturally celebrated and historic area of London (relatively) devoid of of skyscrapers.

That's the general West-City-East spectrum. Although this can be expanded upon by including the mish mash of the Southbank etc.

The Southbank - Architecturally experimental part of London. Driven by different factors, more cultural and artistic, than those driving modern developments in The City and Canary Wharf.


----------



## Tubeman

Metropolitan said:


> 1. I'm not English Heritage so loose the attitude.


Only one person on this thread appears to have 'attitude'



Metropolitan said:


> Tubeman implied that English Heritage considered historic buildings would be destroyed to be replaced by skyscrapers. I've been enough stupid to simply restore facts about their position as it is.


I was responding to allan_dude's post (hence his post was quoted above mine, a bit of a clue)... I didn't even mention EH. I have noticed a misconception amongst some foreign forumers who haven't seen 'The City' first-hand that historical old buildings are being demolished to make way for skyscrapers, I was merely pointing out this isn't the case, and that we're often losing some pretty gross postwar lumps in order to clear the way for beautiful towers. The only instance of anything remotely historical being demolished to make way for a skyscraper in the past 10 years was the Baltic Exchange for SwissRe, but that building was already damaged beyond repair by the IRA.



Metropolitan said:


> And only because of this, half a dozen londoners are assaulting me as if it was my opinion ! The only thing that I know now is that I'll never again post in this thread.


Oh please! Assaulting? Re-read this thread... nobody has 'assaulted' you, they're merely disagreeing with you politely.


----------



## wjfox

AJPlus.co.uk
Published 13 February 2007 at 11:39

*Popularchitecture dreams up
mile-high skyscraper for London*











*These are the first pictures of an extraordinary concept scheme for a mammoth mile-high tower in London capable of housing more than 100,000 people.*

Drawn up by Popularchitecture, the giant skyscraper would be three times larger than anything ever built in the capital and would create 12 new ‘villages’ in the sky. 

As well as homes, the 1,500m-tall tower has also been designed to contain all the infrastructure needed for such a large population, including schools, hospitals, shops and pubs. 

At the centre of the structure would be a ‘vast internal void’ lit by circular openings every 20 storeys. Each of these ‘holes’ would be used as either public squares or for specialist activities such as ice skating, botanic gardens or swimming pools. 

Practice founder Tom Teatum admits the scheme’s scale is verging on ‘almost unbelievable proportions’ but insists there are developers who are interested, ‘in particular because of minimal land value in relation to accommodation’. 

He said: ‘Occupying a scale far beyond anything that currently exists in London, the tower would allow the city’s population to expand without significant impact to the architectural fabric on the ground.’ 

The practice also envisages the possibility that a whole series of the towers could be built.


----------



## Gherkin

lol EH will love that


----------



## Metropolitan

Tubeman said:


> I was responding to allan_dude's post (hence his post was quoted above mine, a bit of a clue)... I didn't even mention EH. I have noticed a misconception amongst some foreign forumers who haven't seen 'The City' first-hand that historical old buildings are being demolished to make way for skyscrapers, I was merely pointing out this isn't the case, and that we're often losing some pretty gross postwar lumps in order to clear the way for beautiful towers. The only instance of anything remotely historical being demolished to make way for a skyscraper in the past 10 years was the Baltic Exchange for SwissRe, but that building was already damaged beyond repair by the IRA.


Allan Dude has never implied that skyscrapers were supposed to replace historic buildings. He simply wondered whether it wouldn't be smarter to designate a skyscrapers area away from historic buildings. That's all.

From his post, I've only guessed that what he means was that London is a very large city where it would be easy to build a skyscrapers cluster enough far away to not dwarf historic buildings. Now I fully understand that you believe skyscrapers would bring a lot more to the City than the commieblocks we currently find all over the district, and of course I agree with this. The simple thing is that I didn't want his opinion to be distorted.


----------



## Lance

Another interesting concept.... just a play on what we have seen in most places with large populations. This isn't the most pretty of the ones I have seen though. I liked the picture of the football pitch... brings a whole new dimension to "who's turn is it to get the ball back?"


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It is interesting. I doubt it will happen for deacades though atleast.


----------



## Skabbymuff

haaha, in london, ZERO chance, not within many, many lifetimes anyway! buildings like this have been propsed all over the world, but have never been built. proposing this in london is a total waste of time, we have enough trouble building anything over 150m, let alone this


----------



## BenL

Yeah, pipe dream I think. Reminds me of Foster's proposed tower for London in the late 90s, can't remember the name...


----------



## Minato ku

Isn't Millenium ?


----------



## TallBox

why do such developers and architects (mile high tower) waste their time? these ideas have been around in other cities countless times - mile high tower, xseed 4000, skycity etc., but never get anywhere (and rightly so, they're not needed and for one to be built in london would be rediculous).

how long do these rubbish proposals take to think up anyway? about 15 minutes on photoshop? "create cylinder >> add facade >> add holes >> add trees >> cut and paste on map from googleEarth >> add bullshit blurb about how it is a vision for the future to deal with climate change, overpopulation, george bush etc"


----------



## 909

shaun said:


> why do such developers and architects (mile high tower) waste their time? these ideas have been around in other cities countless times - mile high tower, xseed 4000, skycity etc., but never get anywhere (and rightly so, they're not needed and for one to be built in london would be rediculous).


Towers like this and other megastructures are just visions. They are concepts, to challenge possible (urban/architectural or engineering) issues and (un)expected problems. They are only meant to make people think.

It's not the issue whether or not these kind of towers will be built, it's all about the ideas of a concept which can be used in other forms, in other buildings. Just compare it to a (production) car, most of them are the result of prototypes.


----------



## Ginza

WOW


----------



## Tubeman

:rofl:

Its still 6 weeks 'til April 1st!!!

This rendering is hilarious... Its just been plonked in the middle of some Victorian terraces!


----------



## TallBox

909 said:


> Towers like this and other megastructures are just visions. They are concepts, to challenge possible (urban/architectural or engineering) issues and (un)expected problems. They are only meant to make people think.
> 
> It's not the issue whether or not these kind of towers will be built, it's all about the ideas of a concept which can be used in other forms, in other buildings. Just compare it to a (production) car, most of them are the result of prototypes.


yeah, i know. i meant that these (same) visions have popped up before inh other projects in other cities.


----------



## Guest

Its been plonked on there to show the scale of the building.


----------



## JGG

Metropolitan said:


> Allan Dude has never implied that skyscrapers were supposed to replace historic buildings. He simply wondered whether it wouldn't be smarter to designate a skyscrapers area away from historic buildings. That's all.
> 
> From his post, I've only guessed that what he means was that London is a very large city where it would be easy to build a skyscrapers cluster enough far away to not dwarf historic buildings. Now I fully understand that you believe skyscrapers would bring a lot more to the City than the commieblocks we currently find all over the district, and of course I agree with this. The simple thing is that I didn't want his opinion to be distorted.


Metropolitan - 

Many of us Londoners feel the same way as you do about these developments. The problem is that there are two diametrically opposed groups in the UK and London: those that indifferentially support skyscrapers, whatever their quality and location and then those that indifferentially oppose to skyscrapers, whatever their quality and location. 

If one's opinion is somewhere in the middle, where one believes that skyscrapers can make a very good addition but not always, both groups will attack and try to distort argument such that they can show the person in question belongs to the other group. Basically you are either pro or anti. Of course, not in this forum, where we have good debates, but I talk about the general environment.

The problem is that there is no consensus in London about skyscrapers. The people in the middle are being squeezed between the two groups at the opposite ends. It may be that Unesco's intervention helps the two groups to come closer and for some consensus to form. 

If no consensus forms I fear we may have a repeat of the 60s and 70s... and then eighties...some badly thought out projects that go wrong and a ban on skyscrapers and modern architecture, and a huge retro movement driven by some member of the royal family... 

And as a final point, the second world war is always brought in, but clearly that is an excuse if one compares with the mature consensus in Germany which results in an eclectic mix of restoration and top-quality modern architecture at the same time. In that respect London could learn something from Berlin.


----------



## Duopolis

wjfox2002 said:


>


Crazy! :runaway:


----------



## wjfox

The rise and rise of London -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/02/17/nlondon17.xml


----------



## DanS10

LOL - looks like an architectural practice is trying to raise its profile again (Vortex Tower, anyone?)


----------



## Guest

The Vortex Tower was designed by Ken Shuttleworth (The same man who did Swiss RE) - he is now head of his own firm MAKE which in all honesty, are producing some of the best pieces of work by a British group at this moment in time.

http://www.makearchitects.com/


----------



## Peyre

200ft 100m to 200ft 50m

same scale?

Wembley is the largest roof-covered football stadium in the world (every seat under cover)


----------



## Dale

Tubeman said:


> I think one is about to start, but I forget which one. Croydon has a very impressive skyline for a British suburb, but its mostly 1960's dross:


That is fairly impressive, and only needs a bit of freshening.


----------



## Dan1987

brisavoine said:


> Looking at the pictures, everybody can tell that Wembley is not the "physically largest" stadium in the world. Another
> exagerated claim of Wjfox.


Looks like your reading comprehension skills are exaggerated too! He said its the "physically largest" FOOTBALL stadium. Not largest stadium overall hno:


----------



## wjfox

*Croydon, South London*

This was posted by Shaun in the UK forum. Lots of new towers being planned for Croydon including the 160m building I mentioned earlier, plus another 155m tower and several midrises.


----------



## elfabyanos

brisavoine said:


> Wembley Stadium on the left, May Day Stadium on the right:


And besides, the scales are wrong. The 100m scale on the korea pic is OVER twice as long as the 50m scale on the Wembley pic.


----------



## Gherkin

Vauxhall Cross Island Towers *170m & 100m*



Newcastle Guy said:


> Planning permission is expected to be given this year.
> 
> Info from the site:
> 
> _Client: London & Regional Properties
> Structural engineer:
> Expedition Engineering
> Services engineer:
> Roger Preston and Partners
> Planning Consultant:
> Gerald Eve
> Planning consent anticipated: 2007_
> 
> New renders (they're a bit small, mind)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also in London and Regionals last company synopsis dated feb 2007, so the project is still very much alive


----------



## wjfox




----------



## wjfox

Google Earth models of the 50-storey towers being proposed near Buckingham Palace -



From Westminster Bridge (anybody know where I can download Big Ben and the HoP?  )












Aerial view, looking southwest












Aerial view over Buckingham Palace












Ground level view outside Buckingham Palace


----------



## Peyre

erm 50 stories towers near Buckingham palace. Never!

I wouldn't mind them (depends on the quality of the design), but there will be plenty who won't

Despite the god awful Portland house already blighting some of the views of the palace.


----------



## wjfox

*Olympics 2012 - new rendering*


----------



## Tharpe

some tall buildings in the middle there ^^^

tahts what it will look like in 2012 if English Heritage get their way.


----------



## pricemazda

Will you should use that pic as a model for the new scrapers that are due to go up. So we can see what London will look like in 2012.


----------



## Valcom

^^ what a great panorama!


----------



## Peyre

is it just me or have they changed the design of the main stadium (for the worst)?


----------



## BenL

The stadium shown in the original plans were little more than a rough sketch of what a possible main stadium could look like to show the IOC we had a decent vision. Similarly, the real design of the stadium is not the one in the above render although the building in the above image bears more on reality than the stadium in the first rendering.


----------



## wjfox

Just a nice photo I found on Flickr -


----------



## Peyre

Nice find Will.

Looks really dense


----------



## MikeVegas

If you ask me, London's Olympic Stadium Village will be the best looking ever. It reminds me of a World's Fair and/or the World of Tomorrow.


----------



## wjfox

Yet another tower for London. First Base have updated their website and have confirmed they are working on a 43-storey tower for Southwark, designed by Richard Rogers -

http://www.firstbase.com/oldlondon.html

No renderings yet though.


----------



## Lord_Bertrum

could be an interesting project


----------



## Mr Bricks

Thanks, do you know where I can find pictures of the buildings?


----------



## wjfox

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456313

Part of the problem, I think, is that there are few sites left in the City where large-scale development is possible. Thanks to all the interfering from UNESCO and English Heritage.


----------



## Mr Bricks

That´s a really nice building! How can EH approve of this? Aren´t there loads of post-war buildings that could be pulled down instead?


----------



## wjfox

SuomiPoika said:


> Aren´t there loads of post-war buildings that could be pulled down instead?


Yes, but they're too near St Paul's or the Tower of London for anything tall.

Well, that's the opinion of Ruth Kelly, EH, UNESCO, etc. Look at 20 Fenchurch Street for example - perfectly good location in need of development but it's facing a public inquiry and will most likely be cancelled altogether.

The developers have limited options.


----------



## Mr Bricks

So the area around this building is all old? No ugly architecture?


----------



## paw25694

SE9 said:


> The roof of the new St. Pancras Eurostar terminal. It is one of the largest single span roofs in the world I think. It will be operational in under a year:


wow!! nice!! very modern.. i just wondered how will it fits St. Pancras architecture.. i had no idea why do the terminal for Eurostar is moved to St. Pancras..:nuts:


----------



## SE9

Ah yes it is! By late this year, all Eurostar operations to _London Waterloo Station_ will be terminated. Eurostar will then operate from _London St. Pancras_ then to Stratford International, Ebbsfleet International and Ashford International before going on to France or Belgium.


----------



## Madman

paw25694 said:


> wow!! nice!! very modern.. i just wondered how will it fits St. Pancras architecture.. i had no idea why do the terminal for Eurostar is moved to St. Pancras..:nuts:


 Apart from the odd glass balustrade hear and there that view is essentially the same as when it opened in the mid 19th century - just got a recent good clean!


----------



## Thermo

^^ St Pancras looks very similar to the Antwerp Central Station!


----------



## wjfox

The catastrophic damage done to St Paul's by the recent Unilver House extension (pics by DarJoLe) -


----------



## pricemazda

Where were English Heritgae on this one?


----------



## wjfox

Too busy opposing the Shard, Bishopsgate Tower, et al...


----------



## pricemazda

I am so angry on this. I am going to write them a letter to ask them what they were doing?


----------



## wjfox

I know that Gothicform is planning to write an article - what he's calling "a hatchet job" on EH....


----------



## SE9

I personally wouldn't write to EH, but rather to the Mayors office/ the GLA, London Planning & Development Forum, the City of London etc.


----------



## Minato ku

wjfox2002 said:


> Too busy opposing the Shard, Bishopsgate Tower, et al...


I agree this building is :bash: hno: 

You can easy build Shard, Bishopsgate Tower.. these towers cannot be worse than this.


----------



## DarJoLe

pricemazda said:


> Where were English Heritgae on this one?


We actually got a real reply on this when someone emailed them, they said they had no issues with the scheme because it was within the height limit for the area and did not affect the Grade 2 listed facade. 

However, they are opposed to a tower on the other side of the City cluster, one that does not touch the cathedral in any of its protected views, nor detract the attention of the eye as much as that brutal extension does. They've got their priorities completely wrong.


----------



## rocky

they are idiots


----------



## LLoydGeorge

wjfox2002 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456313
> 
> Part of the problem, I think, is that there are few sites left in the City where large-scale development is possible. Thanks to all the interfering from UNESCO and English Heritage.


These buildings are going to be demolished? No skyscraper is worth that.


----------



## El_Greco

^ We dont know yet.Its all in early pre-planning phase.


----------



## El_Greco




----------



## Newcastle Guy

God, that will look amazing with the planned towers


----------



## pokistic

Awesome photo! kay:


----------



## wjfox

I've updated all the info at the start of this thread. Should be fully up-to-date now.


----------



## El_Greco

Its so quiet here...

Greenwich Peninsula

Bellway Homes, one of the UK’s top four housebuilders, has just received planning permission to build 229 homes at Greenwich Peninsula, London’s largest single regeneration project. These homes represent the first residential phase in the development of 80 hectares of Greenwich Peninsula over the next 15 years. Work at the site should start late 2007 with residents moving in towards the end of 2009. The £5 billion Greenwich Peninsula regeneration scheme – creating a new riverside community for London - is being led by joint venture partners Lend Lease and Quintain Estates and Development PLC, working with English Partnerships, the UK Government’s national regeneration agency.


----------



## wjfox

This is something I've been working on for the last few days, and which hopefully illustrates the sheer scale
of transformation occuring across London. 

The pano itself was taken from a block of flats in Forest Hill. It was publicly accessible and I was able to reach
the 7th floor. Every cluster can be seen here - from Battersea to Lambeth, Westminster, Elephant & Castle,
Southwark, The City, right the way through to Greenwich, Canary Wharf and the Docklands.

I used Google Earth to get some of the heights and locations accurate. There are probably some midrises and
smaller towers I've left off, but the important ones are all there. More than 50% of what you see here either
has planning permission, or is undergoing demolition/construction work.

To be honest, it's more like 2015 than 2012... I've included things like the Broadgate Centre expansion,
Bishopsgate Goodsyard, Heron Quays West, Vauxhall Bondway, etc. which are longer term developments.
Anyway, this is the largest rendering I've ever done. Hope you like it. 

Here's a "before and after" -




*2007*















*2012*


----------



## SE9

^ Wow, just fantastic. :applause: Great effort!
The views from Forest Hill are stunning.


----------



## Avens

Holy crap, that's bloody awesome. Great work Will!

Now for a real challenge do a night-time one ;-)


----------



## Justme

That's amazing. What is the cluster at the very left?


----------



## Justme

storms991 said:


> what a crap building, looks like something that will clash with the surrounding architecture.



Sorry, I couldn't dissagree with you more. Modern architecture shouldn't reserve itself to look old, just to fit in with other old buildings. Personlly, I think this fits in perfectly in that part of London.

Your statement reminds me of what some old lady said on a recent BBC doco on London "People only come to London to see the historical buildings, not any of this modern rubbish". What a load of crap. I come to London to see London - the city it is today. Beautiful historical buildings, cutting edge modern ones, the great citylife and vibe, the shopping, the people, and a few drinks as well.

London is a living, evolving city. Please don't try and hold it back because you believe modern constructions should look old to fit into what's next to them.


----------



## wjfox

Justme said:


> That's amazing. What is the cluster at the very left?


Thanks.  That's a cluster of residential towers at Vauxhall, about a half-mile south of Big Ben and the London Eye. It's a controversial location, but St George's Wharf (the tallest of the group) has received planning approval and is expected to be under construction in 2008.

Anyway, here's the annotated version -


----------



## Insane alex

This is exactly what i wanted to see! Thanks!


----------



## Taylorhoge

Thats a great render London will look amazing in the next few years


----------



## Don Omar

wow
great work and wow


----------



## dazady45200

Simply amazing


----------



## wjfox

UNESCO has decided *not* to place the Tower of London and Westminster World Heritage Sites on its 'endangered' list, but has asked for a further report next year -

http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/2792


----------



## wjfox

3 new midrises planned for Waterloo. The tallest is 117m -


----------



## TallBox

What happened to The Sail? That would've looked much better!


----------



## wjfox

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=988


----------



## wjfox

If you combined all the projects into a single cluster, it would look like this -


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Cool project!


----------



## SE9

Our own *wjfox2002* had his amazing 2012 panorama printed in today's _Evening Standard_. The Evening Standard is the largest and most widely circulated London paper (excl. nationals).



Large Version *( 1600 x 1071 )*

Full Size Version *( 2777 x 1859 )*

*Small version:*


----------



## wjfox

:bowtie: :tyty: :nocrook:


----------



## Anteros

^^ Congrats!  

It makes you wonder just how many reporters actually browse and get their info from this website!


----------



## LLoydGeorge

wjfox2002 said:


> :bowtie: :tyty: :nocrook:


Congratulations!


----------



## El_Greco

Some smaller London projects :

*Tooley Street*.U/C.
_Cafes&Offices.Due for completion May 2008._



















*Payne's & Borthwick Wharves*.App(?)





































*Luxmore Gardens*.Submitting for planning May 07.



















*Princess Louise Hall*.U/C.




























*1-3 Trinity Street*.Currently in planning.Construction planned to commence Oct 07.


----------



## Black Cat

@wjfox2002: Congrats


----------



## jchernin

congrats wjfox2002!

that panorama is pure art.


----------



## El_Greco

*Driscoll House*.Southwark.Planning Approved.

_The Grade II listed Driscoll House is located on New Kent Road, close to Elephant & Castle. The scheme aims to convert the building into 61 distinctive residential apartments by adding a roof top penthouse and by enclosing the existing U shaped courtyard with a glass roof. This creates an atrium which solves the access problems of the existing building.
Floating between the two brickwork wings of Driscoll House is a brass clad box, housing 10 unique open plan apartments. To the front of the box, vertical glass fins are positioned to control views into and out from the apartments. Coloured glass fins connect the individual balcony spaces and form each balcony enclosure. _


----------



## El_Greco

Beetham Tower was approved last night!












http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/2839


----------



## LLoydGeorge

El_Greco said:


> Beetham Tower was approved last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/2839


Superb. It's a beauty!


----------



## macpolo

london!
one day ill be there ,i promise
my love of the whole world

london calling continues


----------



## macpolo

this one is incroyable


----------



## Newcastle Guy

macpolo said:


> london!
> *one day ill be there *,i promise
> my love of the whole world
> 
> london calling continues


Try and make it 2012. I don't know, I have a good feeling about that year for some reason


----------



## Myster E

Beetham approved, that's news. So what does this mean with Westminster City Council/English Heritage/Unesco? Wasn't it supposed to be called in for inquiry?


----------



## wjfox

It means there are 14 days from today, during which the tower can be called-in for a public inquiry. If nothing happens between now and then, the project has cleared the final hurdle and there's nothing to stop it going ahead.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

wjfox2002 said:


> It means there are 14 days from today, during which the tower can be called-in for a public inquiry. If nothing happens between now and then, the project has cleared the final hurdle and there's nothing to stop it going ahead.


Yep. And it will 100% go ahead if it clears this hurdle, as Jumeirah are already signed up


----------



## wjfox

*Admirals Way*

News of a possible 51-storey tower, literally a stone's throw from Canary Wharf -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14457610


----------



## El_Greco

Stratford Towers.East London.



DarJoLe said:


> Icona is now weeks away from completion, residents have moved into the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burford Wharf is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford Eye is now complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new apartment towers are now under construction, the first is OneStratford and is located just next to Pudding Mill Lane and the Bow Flyover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I have no idea what it is called but it's on Payne Road in Bow, on the corner of the Bow Flyover and A12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford Gate has started construction, and the low rise portion is nearing the beginning of being clad, the core of the tower is up to the third floor. This is a tiny rendering of the new scheme, which is on Stratford High Street/Warton Road (slighty south of Icona)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a couple of new renderings released for the new set of proposals:
> 
> *150 Stratford High Street*
> The proposed development comprises seven-mixed use mixed tenure buildings surrounding two landscaped communal courtyard spaces. The development forms a fundamental part of the regeneration of Stratford High Street at a strategically important landmark site in the immediate vicinity of the Olympic masterplan site placed at one of the main pedestrian entrances whilst also located at one of the main approaches to the new Stratford City development. The scheme proposes six new buildings between three and 45 storeys together with the restoration and extension of an existing building to provide 300sqm of community, 435sqm commercial space, a 143 bedroom hotel, 220sqm PCT clinic and 690 residential. The proposed development also offers a range of significant planning and regeneration benefits in terms of employment, residential opportunities, architectural quality, the delivery of significant public realm improvements, and will create a distinct identity for this important site in the London Borough of Newham.
> 
> The scheme has been carefully designed in accordance with the principles of sustainable design and construction. Through the use of a combined heat and power plant and biomass fuel, the majors target for renewable energy will be met and the policy target for the reduction of carbon dioxide emissions will be exceeded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The site in 2004 (before Icona started construction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bow Bridge Wharf*
> The scheme proposals comprise 120 residential units including shared ownership, market sale, rented and intermediate rented tenures. We also include 950 sqm of commercial space, 28 car parking spaces (including 2 car sharing spaces), another 2 car share spaces off-site, cycle parking for 120 cycles, and associated landscaping and amenity space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on the southern side of the Bow Flyover on the opposite side to Stratford High Street to OneStratford, creating a two tower gateway to Stratford and the Olympic Boulevard.
> 
> And then of course there's Sugar House:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has its own dedicated thread.
> 
> What's pretty amazing is how fast the pace of change this area is undergoing - with the Olympic Park site now cordoned off to the public, and these towers sprouting up, this whole area is going to be unrecognisable in five years time.


----------



## calenzano

very horribles, I like only 150 Stratford High Street and Sugar House


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I like the Stratford Eye

New Tower is being planned for Canary Wharf, 51 Floors, 150m+:

Posted by Pag Williams:

_"Hi All - Looked in East End Life, the Tower Hamlets free paper yesterday - they have a planning section in there.

There was mention of an application for 'scoping opinion' for a site on Admirals way on the Isle of dogs - This site is currently built on, with some low-rises and a BT office. It sits between Discovery Dock West/Hilton Hotel, and the Arrowhead Quay site.

It said the scoping opinion was for a 51 story tower - hotel and residential, with retail and a winter garden.

I've looked on the tower hamlets website and they don't have reference to this - but they're always a couple of weeks behind.

It's a prime site - as it's at the end of the bridge from the west winter garden at the wharf - so literally 3 minutes walk from the tube."_

Site:










Massing(at what will probably be the shortest possible height):


----------



## Newcastle Guy

On the back of yet another proposal for the Wharf, I came up with this list:

*Riverside South Tower 1- 236m
One Canada Square- 235m
North Quay Tower 1- 216m
Heron Quays West Tower 1- 214m
North Quay Tower 3- 203m
HSBC HQ- 200m
Citigroup HQ- 200m
Riverside South Tower 2- 189m
1 Churchill Place-156m
Heron Quays West Tower 2- 155m
40 Bank Street- 153m
25 Bank Street- 153m
10 Upper Bank Street- 151m
Admiral’s Way Tower- 150m+
Pan Peninsula Tower- 147m
Wood Wharf 1- 140m
Wood Wharf 2- 140m
22 Marshwall Block 2- 140m
New Providence Wharf Building C- 136m
Baltimore Wharf Tower- 131m
Pan Peninsula Tower 2- 122m
North Quay Tower 2- 120m
Arrowhead Quay- 113m
1 West India Quay- 111m
33 Canada Square- 105m
Ontario Tower- 104m
South Quay Square Phase 2- 100m*

*Green: Construction
Red: Planned
Black: Built*

*27* buildings over 100m... London's *biggest cluster*... Canary Wharf will more than double in size...

And those 27 towers are in no way an indication of the true number of towers 100m+ planned for London...


----------



## El_Greco

Seal House.The City.Proposed.


----------



## wjfox

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=471211&in_page_id=1773












*Don't panic ... it's only the latest disaster movie*

Last updated at 10:12am on 27th July 2007

*The Houses of Parliament lie half submerged after the Thames breaks its banks.*

Where once were London's streets and parks, now there is just one vast waterway.

London after the latest rain? Relax - it's only a movie, and this is an image from new film, Flood, about what happens when a colossal tidal surge overwhelms the Thames Barrier.

Starring Robert Carlyle, Tom Courtenay and David Suchet, the film is based on a novel by Richard Doyle. The book imagines how events might unfold when a raging storm coincides with heavy seas.

Torrents of water pour into the city and the lives of millions of Londoners are put at risk.

Carlyle plays a marine engineer, Rob, who with his ex-wife Sam (Jessalyn Gilsig) and father Leonard (Courtenay) has only hours to save the city. The book - published in 2003 - describes how thousands die and millions are left homeless.

According to Mr Doyle, it is not a question of whether such a disaster could befall the city, but when. He believes that the Thames Barrier is obsolete and should be replaced by a larger one at Tilbury. However, the

Environment Agency dismissed it as nonsense, saying: "It may make for a good read but it is not good science."

The film's producers, Justin Bodle and Peter McAleese, said they had tried to beat the big Hollywood disaster movies at their own game - but with a distinctly British approach.


----------



## Skabbymuff

movie website - 

http://www.flood-london.com/

i wonder if this will be any good? hope so. even if its not, it will still be worth watching for the scenes.


----------



## Winterstar

In the trailer, it shows a hurricane-esque storm emerging from what looks like the Arctic Circile travelling southwards down the North Sea.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't weather systems affecting the UK generally travel from West to East from the Atlantic (excluding El Nino years where it's East to West or is that wrong?)?

Additionally, hurricanes form in tropical waters as it is the heat from these waters that is a vital cog to their formation and strength. I can not see how Arctic waters can spawn a hurricane with the strength to create the surge the movie depicts (even if it conveniently happens at high tide).

Have to say tough, the Thames Barrier does look rather flimsy IRL, and the scenes look very well done. Should be a curious film.

---

While I'm at it, I love 'the Pinnacle'. Gorgeous tower

---










:lol: The Thames being the only river there, and take a look at Germany..


----------



## Cosmin

wjfox2002 said:


>


Looks like Bucharest after a light rain.:lol: 

Some great projects in London. Beetham Tower reminds me of Phare Tower (300 m), to be built in La Défense by 2012.









Oh, and congrats to *wjfox2002* for that superb rendering!kay: 

*Winterstar*, I think it's all about the climateric changes that might take places, and so a hurricane would be able to form near the Arctic Circle. And if it gets to the North Sea, the sea and the Thames will act as a funnel, so that's not farfetch.hno:


----------



## chest

The Broadgate tower now at full height with the cladding now showing on the skyline from the South Bank










and the twin Pan Peninsula towers - stil several more floors to go on the taller tower


----------



## Cosmin

Newcastle Guy said:


>


I say what a cute pair of glass & concrete buttocks.:nuts:


----------



## rocky

peninsula is quality


----------



## pricemazda

The point of the film is that this has happened before in the 50s when a storm combined with extremely high tides funnelled down the north sea and into the thames estuary.


----------



## El_Greco

Wapping Wall.Planning.




























Southwark Child Development Centre.U/C.










Tooley Street.U/C.










Blackwall Yard.Mixed Use Tower.Planning consent: 03.2005.










Kensington Odeon.Cinema&Apartments.Planning consent anticipated: 2007.










St Katharine Dock Restaurant.Designed: 2006.


----------



## El_Greco

Tidal Basin.Canning Town.Height: 82m.Completion date is 2011.














































Royal Pavilion.North Woolwich.17 floors.Due for completion 2010.

Principal features of Royal Pavilion include:


Main entrance reception
Lift lobby to all apartments
Private gymnasium
Underground parking
Riverside gardens
Water feature
Landscaped piazza
Exclusive 16th floor level communal rooftop garden terrace
Café / restaurant


----------



## DarJoLe

ODA gives Stratford City the given green










7 August, 2007
By Vikki Miller
building.co.uk

Newham Council and the Olympic Delivery Authority have approved Westfield's development next to the London 2012 site

Stratford City, *one of the largest regeneration projects in London*, has been given the go ahead by the Olympic Delivery Authority and Newham Council.

*The retail-led development, for client Westfield, is adjacent to the London 2012 Olympic site*. The scheme, which will also have a residential element, does not include the Olympic Village. This part of the scheme was sold off by Westfield to the ODA last year.

The development, which covers Stratford Town centre, will include *175,000 sq m of retail and leisure space, 106,000 sq m of office space, 34,800 sq m of hotel space as well as 1,224 residential apartments*.

Westfield said carbon emissions on the scheme would be initially reduced by 25% against current benchmarks, moving to 50% by 2020 and up to 80% by 2050. The scheme hit the headlines in January after Building revealed that the homes on the scheme would not meet government targets for zero carbon homes by 2016.

John Burton, development director at Westfield, said: “We now move to the next stage of the planning process with planners and stakeholders about the detailed design of all of the proposed buildings for Zone 1.”

*Work is expected to start on the scheme next year. It is expected to be open by 2011.*


----------



## pricemazda

that looks suspiciously like a mall in that sketch! Westfield will be flanking either side of the city with 2 huge malls.


----------



## Racingfreak

Awesome tread. I see there are many 150+ Towers


----------



## wjfox

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6938143.stm











*Big Ben's 'bongs' to be silenced*

*Big Ben's "bongs" will ring out for the last time on Saturday morning before they fall silent for a month.*

Maintenance work will mean the hourly chimes and quarter bells will cease to ring from 0800 BST until September.

The clock itself will stop for a few hours as an alternative system is installed to keep it working while the work to the bells is carried out.

The maintenance is the second and final phase of a programme of works prior to the clock's 150th anniversary in 2009.

The work will include the replacement of the bearings on the strike train which operates the hour bell and the going train which controls the clock itself.

At 0900 BST on Saturday, a team of specialist "industrial rope access technicians" will abseil down the south clock face to start a day of cleaning and repair.

This work takes place every five years.

Radio 4's PM show, which uses Big Ben's bongs, is asking listeners to suggest alternative songs or tunes it can use while the bells are silenced.


*In Pictures:* The Great Westminster Clock
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/07/in_pictures_the_great_westminster_clock/html/1.stm*


----------



## wjfox

http://www.propertyweek.com/story.asp?sectioncode=297&storycode=3093239&c=1

*Central London office investment hits record levels*

16:57 | 09.08.07

Investment in Central London offices reached record levels in the second quarter of 2007, new research released today shows.

According to figures from Knight Frank, investment turnover was £5.8bn during the period, *the highest quarterly total ever*. Of this figure, £3.4bn was transacted in the City, an increase of 17% from the first quarter.

*Overall availability continued to fall, and now stands at 12m sq ft, reflecting a vacancy rate of 5.4%, with grade A space having a vacancy rate of 1.5%*. Speculative development currently stands at 7m sq ft.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

^^

That is good news, time to construct the big ones!


----------



## wjfox

*Lloyd's of London building up for sale soon-report*

*LONDON (Reuters) – The Lloyd’s of London building, a landmark in the capital’s financial district, is to be put up for sale in the autumn for 320 million pounds ($647.2 million) by owners CommerzLeasing und Immobilien AG (CLI), a report said on Friday.*

At that price, the futuristic 310,000 square feet (28,800 sq metres) home of Lloyd’s [LOL.UL], the world’s oldest and biggest insurance market, would have a rental yield of around 5 percent, the report in trade magazine Property Week said.

CommerzLeasing und Immobilien AG, a subsidiary of German Bank Commerzbank (CBKG.DE: Quote, Profile, Research), could not be reached for comment.

Property services firm Savills (SVS.L: Quote, Profile, Research), which the report said was advising the vendor, declined to comment.


----------



## wjfox

*Possible redevelopment of Guy's Hospital!*

Estates Gazette -

Guys and St Thomas NHS Foundation Trust are examining ways of raising funds to pay for future new facilities for the hospital.

Options being considered include transforming the landmark eyesore tower into luxury flats.

A more likely scenario would see the hospital quit the site entirely for a new hospital campus in a cheaper location allowing for a full redevelopment of the London Bridge site.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I REALLY hope they just knock it down. I personally can't understand why anyone would want to keep it. It does not look good. It would not look good if it was cleaned. Hell it would not look good if it was given entirely new cladding. From what I have seen of it, it is a very ugly and depressing building. If it was a half or quarter of the height, then I doubt the people who want to keep it (and there are some, just look at the UK forum) would want to keep it. Let it die.


----------



## Insane alex

Yepp! It sure does need redevelopment!


----------



## nukey

Guy's is one of my favourite buildings in london. It has that modern-medieval character that I love so much in our brutalist buildings. We have already lost the great barbican of the stock-exchange tower, next we are probably going to lose Milton Court, and potentialy now this too?? Just because at the moment the 'aesthetic' is not appreciated??? typical london short-sightedness; as bad as when we knocked down the masterpiece that was Soane's Bank of England, Nash's Regent Street, and endless swathes of irreplaceable Victoriana. Pisses me off no end. See beyond what is now 'accepted' and 'fashionable', please!!!!


----------



## rocky

i like the Gotham city feel of this building.


----------



## Myster E

nukey said:


> Guy's is one of my favourite buildings in london. It has that modern-medieval character that I love so much in our brutalist buildings. We have already lost the great barbican of the stock-exchange tower, next we are probably going to lose Milton Court, and potentialy now this too?? Just because at the moment the 'aesthetic' is not appreciated??? typical london short-sightedness; as bad as when we knocked down the masterpiece that was Soane's Bank of England, Nash's Regent Street, and endless swathes of irreplaceable Victoriana. Pisses me off no end. See beyond what is now 'accepted' and 'fashionable', please!!!!


Guy's tower, while it may appeal to you would make the majority of us turn the other way without looking back. One of the most rank hideous monstrosities in the world, with perhaps one of the most beautiful complimentary pieces of architecture to be built next to it that will not only tower over it in terms of height but also design.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

New 134m twin towers for London. They were scaled down from 160m and 136m due to proximity to Buckingham Palace and The Palace of Westminister (I think)

The bases of the towers:



















One of the towers, the base of the other tower is to the left of the picture:










I think (though I'm not sure) that they are the first identical twin skyscrapers for London


----------



## Myster E

It may have been reduced in height to 134 metres but that's still tall though, especially due to its approximity to Buckingham Palace. That's only 3-4 metres shy of our tallest building currently under construction


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Newcastle Guy said:


> New 134m twin towers for London. They were scaled down from 160m and 136m due to proximity to Buckingham Palace and The Palace of Westminister (I think)
> 
> The bases of the towers:


Nice towers. However, I don't think that tall buildings are appropriate for the area. I'm a NY'er who likewise opposed Foster's magnificent structure for upper Madison Ave. It was a great building but not appropriate for the area.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

From what I have heard the area is bad and run down. And if the towers aren't built, then we can say goodbye to redeveloping the station, as they are what will raise the funds for it.

I think that's right anway.


----------



## pricemazda

But this doesn't mean we have to accept poor towers. Its a developers way of blackmailing a local council or government. Councils should demand higher standards.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

Newcastle Guy said:


> From what I have heard the area is bad and run down. And if the towers aren't built, then we can say goodbye to redeveloping the station, as they are what will raise the funds for it.
> 
> I think that's right anway.


I lived in London and can confirm that the area is not bad at all. To the extent that there are 60's office blocks, they can be redeveloped with magnificent, low-rise limestone structures. High rises should be limited to the City, the South Bank and Canary Wharf and should not encroach upon the West End.


----------



## DarJoLe

LLoydGeorge said:


> To the extent that there are 60's office blocks, they can be redeveloped with magnificent, low-rise limestone structures.


How do you get the same amount of office space from a 1960s block into a low rise structure without it swamping out over the pedestrian areas?



LLoydGeorge said:


> High rises should be limited to the City, the South Bank and Canary Wharf and should not encroach upon the West End.


Well that would be lovely, except there are offices in the West end and companies are looking for large open plan modern light filled Grade-A space offices. Also the number of apartments needed to be sold to pay for the upgrade of Victoria station means the only way to fit that many into the scheme is to build upwards, unless you propose a massive stonking groundscraper that actively takes away from the pedestrianised open space areas of the scheme.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

DarJoLe said:


> How do you get the same amount of office space from a 1960s block into a low rise structure without it swamping out over the pedestrian areas?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that would be lovely, except there are offices in the West end and companies are looking for large open plan modern light filled Grade-A space offices. Also the number of apartments needed to be sold to pay for the upgrade of Victoria station means the only way to fit that many into the scheme is to build upwards, unless you propose a massive stonking groundscraper that actively takes away from the pedestrianised open space areas of the scheme.



They don't have to be high rise towers though. As I said, if someone wanted to build a 30 story tower on Madison and 72nd or in Greenwich Village, I would be opposed. The West End should also be off limits.


----------



## DarJoLe

LLoydGeorge said:


> They don't have to be high rise towers though.


Then how do you get the same amount of office space into a building that doesn't go upwards? The only answer is to build outwards and create groundscrapers, which kill off all possible open space and pedestrian activity in the area.


----------



## LLoydGeorge

DarJoLe said:


> Then how do you get the same amount of office space into a building that doesn't go upwards? The only answer is to build outwards and create groundscrapers, which kill off all possible open space and pedestrian activity in the area.


Why can't they simply limit high rises to other areas. There are scores of locations to build. Who wants to see a sea of 30+story buildings looming over Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

LLoydGeorge said:


> Why can't they simply limit high rises to other areas. There are scores of locations to build. Who wants to see a sea of 30+story buildings looming over Buckingham Palace.


Because some companies WANT the West End.


----------



## chest

check out the cranes of a city going through an unpresedented construction boom...


----------



## rugbytommy

that's pretty phenomenal...:nuts:


----------



## L8Hatter

Fantastic pic :cheers:


----------



## Nongkhai_tong

^^ WoW The construction is booming in London!


----------



## brisavoine

Seen in the Times of London tonight.


> Delay for UK’s tallest tower as backers struggle for funding
> By James Rossiter
> 
> The Times
> August 27, 2007
> 
> The timetable for completing the Shard of Glass, intended to be Britain’s tallest building, has been put back by at least a year to 2012 as its backers struggle to secure finance.
> 
> The owners of the New London Bridge House project, a 1,016ft skyscraper, had aimed to secure about £350 million this summer to fund construction, but City concern about the financial credibility of Simon Halabi, the one-third owner, had made it hard to gain finance, sources said, as had a souring debt market.
> 
> Mr Halabi is thought to be sitting on a £150 million loss after buying the Esporta fitness chain this year for £470 million, only for Société Générale, his main bank lender for the purchase, to put the holding company into administration this month.
> 
> A source close to the Shard project said: “There is the problem of Halabi. Esporta is not helping the financing. The reality is people are asking: ‘Has he got the money?’ But this is a more fundable deal than most. Orginally it was planned for 2010. It may take a couple of years longer. If there is finance in the autumn and it goes up by 2011 it can be completed in 2012. The earliest is 2012. No one anticipated the time over planning inquiries and Mr Halabi.”
> 
> The Shard project is owned by the Halabi Family Trust, CLS, a property company, and Sellar Property Group.


----------



## tuten

^^ What a surprise that _you_ would post this hear :| 

And apparently all it means is that it will take longer to get built, so your attempt to undermine peoples view will surely fail.


----------



## bnmaddict

tuten said:


> ... so your attempt to undermine peoples view will surely fail.


Do you really see an "attempt to undermine peoples view"??? :lol: 

All I see is a guy posting an article, from one of the main British newspaper, about a project in London.

BTW, it's just a delay so it should go up!


----------



## Flogging Molly

Of course its going up, the project is far to advanced. :nuts:


----------



## calenzano

tuten said:


> ^^ What a surprise that _you_ would post this hear :|
> 
> And apparently all it means is that it will take longer to get built, so your attempt to undermine peoples view will surely fail.


this article was sent from Wjfox2002 yesterday


----------



## SE9

posted by DarJoLe in the UK Forums:



DarJoLe said:


> AJplus.co.uk
> Published 28 August 2007 at 11:32, updated 11:40
> *Renzo’s backers rubbish rumours of delay to Shard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group behind Renzo Piano’s London ‘Shard’ scheme has strongly denied rumours the project will be delayed by more than a year.
> A report in yesterday's The Times claimed Piano’s much-anticipated ‘Shard of Glass’ scheme would be delayed until 2012 at the earliest because of one of the project’s backers faced funding problems.
> 
> However, the story has been rubbished by a Sellar Property Group spokesman, which is one of the main parties delivering the 310m-high development.
> 
> The spokesman said: ‘I don’t know where they got the story from, but it’s simply not true. The scaffolding is going up as we speak and once that has happened the existing building [Southwark Towers] will be demolished. Everything is progressing as planned.’
> 
> _The Times_ had reported that Simon Habali, a one-third owner of the Shard, had found it hard to secure funding for the project due to him ‘sitting on a £150 million loss’ after buying the Esporta fitness chain for £470 million earlier this year.
> 
> The article added that Habali, Sellar and CLS – another property group – hoped to raise £350 million over the summer to finance the project, but this had not transpired and so the scheme would not be completed ‘until at least 2012’.
> 
> However, according to Sellar Property, the completion date remains at 2011.
> 
> by Richard Vaughan


----------



## calenzano

SE9 said:


> posted by DarJoLe in the UK Forums:


Very good news


----------



## tuten

calenzano said:


> this article was sent from Wjfox2002 yesterday


I know, what i meant is that this guy clearly has it in for London (for reasons i cant explain) why not leave it to one of the UK forum members to post it here?


----------



## bnmaddict

^^ Maybe because it's just some informations from a serious paper?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

tuten said:


> I know, what i meant is that this guy clearly has it in for London (for reasons i cant explain) why not leave it to one of the UK forum members to post it here?


I really don't think it matters who posts the article TBH. I don't think bnmaddict did it malicously or anything.

Anyway, it seems to have been debunked quickly by the consortium, so no need to worry at the moment.


----------



## bnmaddict

Newcastle Guy said:


> I really don't think it matters who posts the article TBH. I don't think bnmaddict did it malicously or anything.
> 
> Anyway, it seems to have been debunked quickly by the consortium, so no need to worry at the moment.


True... I didn't post it though...


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> Anyway, it seems to have been debunked quickly by the consortium, so no need to worry at the moment.


It was only to be expected though, that the consortium would deny it. It would be rather stupid of them to confirm the information. All I can see is there really seems to be a problem with this tower, which Jeff has warned about for a long time already. Of course Ken Livingstone really REALLY wants this tower, so it will probably get built in the end, unless Livingstone loses the mayoral elections of course, which is not to be totally excluded.


----------



## london lad

Multiplex to build London's Pinnacle

17:12 | 28.08.07

Arab Investments has awarded the contract to build the Pinnacle to Multiplex.

By Deirdre Hipwell


The contract for the tallest skyscraper in the City has been agreed at a maximum price of around £500m.

Construction of the 945 foot tower on Bishopsgate is expected to start early next year with completion in two years time. Planning permission has already been granted and demolition work has begun.

Khalid Affara, managing director of Arab Investments said: ‘I am delighted to have reached agreement with Multiplex to build this unique tower, the centrepiece of the City’s cluster of tall buildings. There are very few companies in the world able to take on such a project and Multiplex are one of them. We look forward to a successful partnership and to the building of an iconic addition to the London skyline. When you talk about London you’ll talk about this.’

The Pinnacle, designed by KPF, will have 950,000 sq feet of space and will host the capital’s highest restaurant on its 60th floor.

Multiplex has experience of building tall buildings in Australia and the Middle East.

Arab Investments, which has the backing of 70 Middle Eastern investors, bought the site from German open ended fund manager DIFA for £200m in May. Savills is letting agent.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

bnmaddict said:


> True... I didn't post it though...


Oops! lol! sorry



brisavoine said:


> It was only to be expected though, that the consortium would deny it. It would be rather stupid of them to confirm the information. All I can see is there really seems to be a problem with this tower, which Jeff has warned about for a long time already. Of course Ken Livingstone really REALLY wants this tower, so it will probably get built in the end, unless Livingstone loses the mayoral elections of course, which is not to be totally excluded.


The fact is though, unlike most towers in London, this one has two LARGE pre-lets.

The apartments alone will make absolute shitloads of money when they are sold. Whoever gets involved in this project, it is win-win for them. I am pretty positive this tower will go ahead, who knows, the arab investors may even step in like they did with Heron and Bishopsgate!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

A new, taller tower next to the U/C Broadgate Tower has gone in for planning, expected to be atleast 175m. More details soon, but here is a render we found recently.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

2 new possible residential towers for the Wharf, posted by London lad in the UK forums:



london lad said:


> Thought this deserved its own thread.
> 
> Jacobs Webber seem to have been busy recently on working on plans & feasibility studies for a few of the sites along Marsh Wall. The Quay house development has its own thread already.
> 
> www.jacobswebber.com
> 
> There's 2 sites to the Eastern side of Marsh Wall next to the proposed 100m Discovery dock tower & Pan P which could have high rises.
> 
> One is on the site of Thames Quay. A site owned by Shroders which has been mentioned in PW as being a potential 750,000sq ft development. This is the feasibility scheme drawn up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This feasibility study looked at a number of alternative uses and configurations to settle for a chosen scheme consisting of office, hotel, residential, and retail spaces. The scheme is organized around a central square that provides for amenity space as well as access and servicing to each building. This configuration allows for a phased development that can flexibly respond to market requirements. At the crossroads of Millharbour Dock and the South Quay there would be a *landmark 50 storeys residential tower*"
> 
> The other site next door is owned by The Angel Group & a 40 storey tower has been designed for the site.
> 
> http://www.theangelgroup.com/index2.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This *40 storey tower* on the south side of Canary Wharf has been designed to contain 150 hotel keys, 150 serviced apartments, a health club / spa, conference centre and office podium. The tower will allow for panoramic views across the Isle of Dogs, Greenwich and Canary Wharf. The tower has been designed to allow for either a single operator or separate operators with their own independent entrance lobby and associated services. The building will be clad in floor to ceiling glazing and metal spandrels."
> 
> 
> Its also worth considering Hammerson & Land Securities own most of the Harbour Exchange across the road & you can see when the next potential Docklands high rise expansion will come from.


If this keeps going, the Canary Wharf cluster could very well become the most dense in Europe eventually. It seems there are always new projects being worked up for the area. It will certainly be London's biggest cluster in terms of number of highrise buildings.

Updated list of towers planned for the Wharf:

On the back of yet another proposal for the Wharf, I came up with this list:

*Riverside South Tower 1- 236m
One Canada Square- 235m
North Quay Tower 1- 216m
Heron Quays West Tower 1- 214m
North Quay Tower 3- 203m
HSBC HQ- 200m
Citigroup HQ- 200m
Riverside South Tower 2- 189m
1 Churchill Place-156m
Heron Quays West Tower 2- 155m
40 Bank Street- 153m
25 Bank Street- 153m
10 Upper Bank Street- 151m
Admiral’s Way Tower- 150m+
Thames Quay Tower- 150m+
Pan Peninsula Tower- 147m
Wood Wharf 1- 140m
Wood Wharf 2- 140m
Landmark East- 140m
New Providence Wharf Building C- 136m
Baltimore Wharf Tower- 131m
Pan Peninsula Tower 2- 122m
North Quay Tower 2- 120m
Angel Group Tower- 120m+
Arrowhead Quay- 113m
1 West India Quay- 111m
33 Canada Square- 105m
Ontario Tower- 104m
South Quay Square Phase 2- 100m*

*Green: Construction
Red: Planned
Black: Built*

The list currently stands at 29 highrise buildings for the Wharf. Expect it to break through the barrier of '30 highrise buildings' soon

(There are actually some buildings that could be deemed highrise (i.e Landmark West, 98m,) but I am only including 100m+ buildings here)


----------



## london lad

Not sure why the thread was locked,but this tower just got planning permission. The Heritage lobby is threatening to get it called in so it wont be 2 weeks until we know for sure

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517614


----------



## Myster E

Doon Street looks very average anyway, was never a big fan of it tbh with you. That aside don't EH have anything better to do than loop off a few metres and floors of highrises that really are none of thier concern, shouldn't they be more concerned with the preservation/restorartion of older buildings rather than object to every highrise scheme being proposed.


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> If this keeps going, the *Canary Wharf cluster could very well become the most dense in Europe eventually.* It seems there are always new projects being worked up for the area. It will certainly be London's biggest cluster in terms of number of highrise buildings.
> 
> Updated list of towers planned for the Wharf:
> 
> On the back of yet another proposal for the Wharf, I came up with this list:
> 
> *Riverside South Tower 1- 236m
> One Canada Square- 235m
> North Quay Tower 1- 216m
> Heron Quays West Tower 1- 214m
> North Quay Tower 3- 203m
> HSBC HQ- 200m
> Citigroup HQ- 200m
> Riverside South Tower 2- 189m
> 1 Churchill Place-156m
> Heron Quays West Tower 2- 155m
> 40 Bank Street- 153m
> 25 Bank Street- 153m
> 10 Upper Bank Street- 151m
> Admiral’s Way Tower- 150m+
> Thames Quay Tower- 150m+
> Pan Peninsula Tower- 147m
> Wood Wharf 1- 140m
> Wood Wharf 2- 140m
> Landmark East- 140m
> New Providence Wharf Building C- 136m
> Baltimore Wharf Tower- 131m
> Pan Peninsula Tower 2- 122m
> North Quay Tower 2- 120m
> Angel Group Tower- 120m+
> Arrowhead Quay- 113m
> 1 West India Quay- 111m
> 33 Canada Square- 105m
> Ontario Tower- 104m
> South Quay Square Phase 2- 100m*


That's 15 towers above 150m either planned, u/c or already built then. In La Défense there are 13 towers above 150m that are *already* built, and 10 more are planned to be built before 2013 as of my last count. As for towers under 150m, I am not a specialist, but ask Metropolitan and he'll probably be able to tell you exactly how many of them there are in LD.


----------



## jonnyboy

is ld paris s only high rise area? it never looks that impressive. neither does cw but i feel it soon will


----------



## Englishman

brisavoine said:


> That's 15 towers above 150m either planned, u/c or already built then. In La Défense there are 13 towers above 150m that are *already* built, and 10 more are planned to be built before 2013 as of my last count. As for towers under 150m, I am not a specialist, but ask Metropolitan and he'll probably be able to tell you exactly how many of them there are in LD.


How many are over 200 metres?


----------



## brisavoine

Englishman said:


> How many are over 200 metres?


7 as of my last count, but we're getting a bit off the topic of this thread now. I was merely commenting on Newcastle Guy's brave statement.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

From what I have seen Canary Wharf is planning for the longer term as opposed to La Defense. Notice my use of the word eventually. I don't expect it to happen overnight, not even in the next ten years. But Canary Wharf's expansion between now and 2025, along with the large residential boom in the area, could lead to it becoming the most dense cluster in Europe.

I'm looking at a model of Canary Wharf in the future now on Sketchup. It will be unrecognizable in a few years. The expansion, especially to the South, East and West, is tremendous for a space of 5 or so years. And again, keep in mind, Canary Wharf is planning to expand much more after that, they are currently thinking up to 2025. In the short term, la Defense I'm sure will remain the most dense. But I wouldn't rule out Canary Wharf in the future. You never know lol.

Anyway, we best get back to London.


----------



## peter_panti

London is a nice city, I hope I can travel to London at the Olympic 2012.


----------



## wjfox

*2008*

Based on the latest news/info, here are my predictions for 2008...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*London Bridge Tower (310m)* - demolition will finish on Southwark Towers. I honestly don't know whether construction will happen. They either have to dump Simon Halabi and bring another investor on board, or secure another office tenant. If this doesn't happen by the summer, I can see this tower being shelved or even cancelled altogether. Construction must begin by Novemer 2008 or they'll have to re-apply for planning permission.

*Bishopsgate Tower (288m)* - construction will start in Feb/March for sure. This tower is almost 100% certain now. Basement level construction will happen through most of the year. Core and steelwork rising by Autumn.

*Heron Tower (246m)* - construction will start in January. Basement level construction through most of the year. Core and steelwork rising by Autumn.

*Riverside South (236m & 189m)* - according to the schedule, basement level construction will start in February and will last 14 months.

*122 Leadenhall (225m)* - demolition will be finished in February. However, one forumer who works for Bovis Lend Lease thinks construction will be put on hold until October.

*Heron Quays West (200m+)* - renderings of the new scheme will become available. No work on site though.

*St George's Wharf (181m)* - construction will start by the summer (site has already been demolished and cleared).

*Beetham Tower (173m)* - construction will start by the summer (site has already been demolished)

*Broadgate Tower (164m)* - this will be completed in May/June.

*20 Fenchurch Street (160m)* - according to the schedule, construction will start in May.

*Croydon Gateway Tower (155m)* - this will be delayed. The developers seem to be involved in a legal dispute.

*Merchant Square (150m)* - demolition will start on site by the end of the year.


----------



## Myster E

Thanks for that list Will, that really helps. Contradicting to what I said about the Shard previously about being optimistic, time will tell and I hope the flagship project of London doesn't go into the 'cancelled/vision' hysteria on the pages of Emporis/Wiki and diagrams of SSP. However I think it will happen, here's hoping a tenant lines up, the project's too big to shut off.

On a happier note the equally stunning Pinnacle looks a dead cert now and so is Leadenhall/Heron/Vauxhall etc.


----------



## TallBox

wjfox2002 said:


> *St George's Wharf (181m)* - construction will start by the summer (site has already been demolished and cleared).


Is that when the rest of the 5-tier St Georges Wharf development will be finished? I worked at Nine Elms Lane earlier this summer and had a great birdseye view of the site from 12 floors up and the position of where the tower would go was occupied by materials for the part of the development u/c.


----------



## BenL

Love at first sight

*It was supposed to be a temporary attraction. But eight years on, the London Eye has become a shining symbol of our capital city. Steve Rose explains why taking it down would now be unthinkable*

* Steve Rose
* Guardian Unlimited
* Friday August 31 2007

Way back in the late 20th century, who could have guessed that what the capital needed more than anything else was a gigantic hi-tech bicycle wheel on the South Bank? But in less than a decade, the London Eye has become such an integral part of our capital city, it feels as if it has always been there - and as if it has always belonged there. It is difficult to remember what we did without it.

London is full of buildings that are admired and adored, but the Eye has achieved a different magnitude of success altogether. It is arguably the great architectural statement of our time. There are very few people who don't like the Eye. You can measure its success in figures and statistics. It is the most popular paid-for attraction in the country, it draws more than 3.5 million visitors a year and, in a recent survey by Trip Advisor, it came out as the top attraction in Europe, beating even the Eiffel Tower. Research carried out when it was re-applying for planning permission showed that support for the Eye, both in the local area and across London, stood at 85%.

And let's not forget that the London Eye was supposed to be a temporary structure. It was only tentatively given planning permission for the first five years after the millennium. Its future is now secure, in planning terms at least, for at least another 20 years, but it is likely to be there a great deal longer. Who would dare pull it down?

Yes, we love the London Eye, but why? Isn't it the sort of thing we're supposed to hate - the sort of incongruous, intrusive interruption our heritage-minded nation of naysayers and nimbyists is supposed to get up in arms about? Perhaps the Eye is a testament to Britain's contradictory relationship with its own tradition. We Britons cherish our crusty, useless rituals, our cumbersome history, but now and again there is nothing we enjoy more than flicking a V sign at it all. After all, we're the nation that invented punk rock.

Or maybe it is simply the way that this 135m-high ring of steel and glass sits right next to a World Heritage Site - the Palace of Westminster - and makes no concessions to the precious statues and stonework and spires around it. It doesn't even blend in with the brutalist concrete of the South Bank. But because it is so light and transparent, the contrast works. The Eye doesn't detract from its sensitive surroundings; instead it throws them into 21st-century relief. It doesn't spoil the view; it refreshes it and completes it. It is the landmark we never knew we needed.

The architect Terry Farrell recently told me a revealing story about London and its landmarks. In the 1980s, he was pitching to design a new airport in Korea, which, inevitably, his clients wanted to be "iconic" - the sort of thing that would put their city on the map. Farrell, who has produced his fair share of distinctive buildings in London, such as MI5's headquarters, the TV-AM building and Charing Cross station, showed the Koreans a random selection of postcards of buildings from around the world and asked them to name the city. Some were easy - the Sydney Opera House, the Eiffel Tower - but to his surprise, virtually nothing said "London" loud and clear. Buckingham Palace? That could be any European chateau. St Paul's? It's a big cathedral - is it in Rome? Big Ben? It could be in Antwerp. The only building that unmistakably said "London" was Tower Bridge. That was Britain's architectural ambassador: a fussy, lovably eccentric but essentially redundant relic of the steam age.

The Eye is not the only new, exciting piece of architecture in London - you could include the Gherkin, Tate Modern (just about), and a handful of others - but it's the one that makes the postcards these days. It's the one that now represents London, thank God. It announces to the world that Britain is not stuck in the past, that we're looking ahead, that we still have something to offer - as evidenced by its heavy inclusion in London's bid for the 2012 Olympics.

There's something else about the Eye, other than its being a delightful thing to look at - a surreal, kinetic sculpture, a universal expression of geometric purity, a continuation of Britain's engineering heritage, even a feminine counterbalance to the phallic urban skyline - that warms us to it. It's the fact that it does something. It is not there just to be looked at. It's also there to be looked from.

George Orwell, in Keep The Aspidistra Flying, likened a night-time cab ride in London to "being on the ocean bottom, among the luminous, gliding fishes". Similarly, in The Secret Agent, Joseph Conrad describes stepping out on to a wet London street as "like the descent into an aquarium". London is by and large a city of bottom dwellers. Only the privileged few - top-floor executives, wealthy patrons of high-rise hotels and restaurants, intrepid window cleaners - can rise above the coral reef. You could look in from the edges - from Parliament or Primrose Hill, say - but before the Eye, the highest public vantage point in the centre of London was the Golden Gallery at the top of St Paul's Cathedral. It is still a decent view, even if it is rapidly being hemmed in by new skyscrapers in the City, but as anyone who has wheezed and squeezed up its cramped staircases knows, it is only marginally more accessible than Everest base camp.

But thanks to the Eye, all of us, of all ages and abilities, locals and visitors, can see all of London, right to the city's limits and the countryside beyond. Words are redundant in describing the view itself, but it puts the whole city in perspective and gives us the power to take it in at a glance. It gives it new meaning and it redraws our mental map of it. And best of all, it is situated right across the Thames from the Palace of Westminster, Whitehall and Downing Street. Superficially, at least, in the Eye we can oversee our elected representatives.

Perhaps it is not really fair to compare the Eye with other works of architecture. That is not to say it isn't architecture (even though the judging panel for the 2001 Stirling prize famously decided it wasn't), more to acknowledge that it exists in a category of its own. After all, it essentially has to fulfil only one function, and what a brilliantly inessential function it is: to lift people up from the ground, take them round a giant loop in the sky, then put them back down where they started. That is all it needs to do, and thankfully, that is all it does. Architecture is invariably deployed in the service of political and personal agendas, even when it is pretending to be selfless and civic-minded, but the Eye is about as democratic as you can make a structure. It spins, but it is free of spin. It contains nothing. It preaches no message. Instead, it gives London back to us.












*The unlikely story of how the London Eye came to be built*

The London Eye might never have been built, had it not lost the competition it was designed for. In 1993, an article in the Sunday Times invited readers to "design a monument for the dawn of a new era". It caught the attention of husband-and-wife team David Marks and Julia Barfield, who had recently established their own practice, having previously worked with both Richard Rogers and Norman Foster. But the construction business was in no way booming and, imagining that the competition might at least raise their profile, they quickly arrived on the idea of an updated Ferris wheel - an appropriate symbol to mark the occasion, and a fun trip for visitors. They submitted their entry and awaited the results.

Several months later, the Sunday Times quietly announced that nobody had won the competition since the entries had shown a disappointing lack of imagination. Back to the drawing board, as it were, but the image of the giant wheel stuck in the architects' minds, and they were convinced that it could work, both structurally and commercially. Usually architects design structures for property developers, institutions and authorities - the people with the money. But since nobody had commissioned a big wheel in the middle of London, Marks and Barfield decided they would build it themselves.

But they had a whole range of mountains to climb in order to do this. For a start, they needed someone to pay for it. The money came through a fortuitous encounter with a neighbour: Bob Ayling, then chairman of British Airways. A conversation between Marks and Ayling around the delivery of a Christmas card led to Ayling putting BA's weight and cash behind the project, which enabled the architects to mount a serious campaign to get planning permission - the greatest obstacle of all.

If the Millennium Wheel, as it was then called, was to go where they wanted it to go, in Jubilee Gardens, the architects would have to obtain written approval from everyone who might object to the scheme: local community groups, residents' groups, government bodies and agencies, transport groups, river and maritime bodies, architectural and historical societies, neighbouring businesses and facilities, and all 33 London boroughs. Over the next few years, armed with slides and models, the architects made hundreds of presentations explaining the Wheel, in MPs' offices, in tiny community centres, in marbled civic buildings, answering every conceivable question and solving every conceivable problem. There were some vociferous opponents, but to the architects' surprise, more than 80% of the respondents approved or made no objection. Even John Gummer, secretary of state at the time, went against the advice of his civil servants and chose not to call a public inquiry.

Even with everything in place, the Eye very nearly didn't happen. The construction contract went to the lowest bidder, the Japanese firm Mitsubishi, which rapidly realised it had priced itself too low. To cut costs, it attempted to "dumb down" Marks and Barfield's design innovations. Instead of revolving observation capsules of curved glass, they wanted traditional, semi-glazed hanging Ferris wheel cabins made of cheap materials. The architects chose to walk away rather than let their design be diluted, and the project faltered. Eventually, Mitsubishi left, and with less than two years to go, a new construction team was assembled using British, Dutch, French and Italian expertise. After a failed first attempt, the Eye was erected in time for the millennium, although the delays took their toll. A minor glitch with the stability systems in some of the capsules prevented the Eye's public opening until a few months later.

Marks and Barfield sold their stake in the London Eye last year, having been left with no other option. They had been one-third owners of it, along with British Airways and the Tussaud's Group, which operated the structure. British Airways had covered the Eye's cost overruns with a loan at an interest rate of 25%, which in effect allowed it to vacuum up the profits. The architects tried to negotiate a new deal, but then British Airways made the surprise move of selling its stake to Tussaud's, leaving the architects with little option but to do the same. The project has changed hand several times since, and is now owned by Merlin Entertainments Group.


----------



## london lad

Another tower in London has now got planning permission

Demolition of curretn building to start soon & be finished by end of year. Construction of tower to take 1-1&1/2 years & finish by summer 2010. The nearby Strata tower should also be finished by then.

This is just outside the main E&C masterplan which should also have another 2-4 towers.

http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/cat/1


----------



## wjfox

^ This means *everything* here is now approved -


----------



## poshbakerloo

looks good...but no one seems sure about the london bridge tower...it looks great...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Another Possible resi tower in Canary Wharf area, 53 floors:



chest said:


> Estates Gazette are reporting that the Canadian company 'Jesta' are buying a 3 acre site around 47 Milharbour / Muirfield Crescent to build a residential tower. The site already has planning permission for a 10 storey building however they are considering other options including a 53 floor tower - this is that fabulous tower we have seen a few renders of - it looks like a ice shard and I think was positioned towards the bottom of Millwall dock.


Whoop.

I think that means the Canary wharf cluster now has 30 highrises (100m+)built, under construction, or planned. We are hearing about new towers in the area all the time now.


----------



## Manuel

Newcastle Guy said:


> Another Possible resi tower in Canary Wharf area, 53 floors:
> 
> Whoop.
> 
> I think that means the Canary wharf cluster now has 30 highrises (100m+)built, under construction, or planned. We are hearing about new towers in the area all the time now.


is it the glengall bridge development?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Oui.

Probably not the same design though, but if they do go down this root (they would be STUPID not to) we can expect similar heights, 160m atleast. Will help stretch the cluster south a hell of a lot.

The developments we are hearing about now probably wont start construction for a while. Well saying that, they are resi towers. They seem to happen alot faster.

This COULD be Canary Wharf's Shard, if they keep a similar design.

Edit: Actually reminds me alot of a more 'cubic' version of Tour Phare.


----------



## jorgemed

Newcastle Guy said:


> A new, taller tower next to the U/C Broadgate Tower has gone in for planning, expected to be atleast 175m. More details soon, but here is a render we found recently.




I REALLY LOVE THIS BUILDING, LONDON IS A VERY GOOD CITY...:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## london lad

Newcastle Guy said:


> Oui.
> 
> Probably not the same design though, but if they do go down this root (they would be STUPID not to) we can expect similar heights, 160m atleast. Will help stretch the cluster south a hell of a lot.
> 
> The developments we are hearing about now probably wont start construction for a while. Well saying that, they are resi towers. They seem to happen alot faster.
> 
> This COULD be Canary Wharf's Shard, if they keep a similar design.
> 
> Edit: Actually reminds me alot of a more 'cubic' version of Tour Phare.


I wouldn't get to confident with this one- The previous owners tried unsuccessfully for nearly 18-24mths to try to persuade TH to change there mind & designate the area towards the South highrise. It would appear they did not succeed & instead a ten storey building is planned. This area is not lie the area along Marsh Wall as it is predominately very lowrise housing & not the large industrial & office plots that other highrises are planned for.


----------



## El_Greco

*Zaha Hadid to Design Hackney Project*

Zaha Hadid has won planning permission to develop a daring new scheme in Hoxton Square, East London. The 900m² development, which will replace an existing 1980's building (number 33-34) on the east side of the square, will house a ground-floor gallery, offices and apartments. The project is set to become Hadid's first built project in England. Work is expected to start on the development in the autumn.

This proposal represents a bold addition to Hoxton Square. The dramatic sweep of the roof and stark modern elevations present an architectural counterpoint to the adjacent listed building. It also contributes a notable and signature building to the diversity of architectural styles already present in Hoxton Square.

"Hackney is already home to Jay Jopling's White Cube Gallery and together with Dalston Culture House, Hackney Empire, and Sir Richard Roger's planned Gillet Square development, Hackney looks set to become one of the world's most exciting destinations for lovers of art, culture and architecture," said Daniel Bridge, head of Invest in Hackney.










Video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3PbgloOLXo


----------



## wjfox

Possible 40-storey/143m tower for Ealing, West London. Architect is Foster -

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1119


----------



## jonovision

Nice tower, but i can't really make out what the top looks like?!


----------



## chest

a few pics of the Canary Wharf area at night - with the Pan Peninsula towers heading towards external completion and the newly refurbished dome with its Blade Runner style moving advertising screens.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Very nice pics thanks!










Architect Ian Simpson Architects 
Developer St Martins Property Corporation 

Address Chambers Street, London. SE16 4XQ
- Council Southwark 
- County London 

Status Proposed 
Proposal date 2007 

Roof Height (AGL) 46.00 

Total Floors (O.G) 14 

Primary Use Residential 


END...










Wilkinson Eyres 20 Blackfriars Approved 

Two towers designed by Wilkinson Eyre Architects overlooking Blackfriars Bridge on the South Bank in London have been given the go-ahead by Southwark Council.

The scheme at 20 Blackfriars Road features *a 43 floor residential tower and a second tower of 23 storeys that will be office use*. There will be 243 apartments in the tower and adjacent shorter residential buildings fronting Stamford Street that rise up to seven floors in height. There is also 25,769 square metres of office space, 1,170 square metres of ground floor retail and 82 car parking spaces included in the project.

The maximum height of the two buildings will be 105 metres AOD for the office tower and 148 metres AOD for the residential tower.

It was originally developed by Land Securities PLC who originally planned one single 200 metre tall tower that was dropped before it could be officially be proposed. Land Securities sold the site, and the design on to Israeli company, Circleplane, owned by millionaire Gil Levy last year.

The proposals have been designed by the architects to have some of the latest and greatest environmental touches within including green walls on some of the buildings, that is outer walls that are designed to have plants grow on them similar to a hanging garden. These will partially bound the planned public piazza of the scheme that will run from the entrance on Stamford Street into the centre of the site.

The main residential tower will aligned along a north south axis and be clad in double skinned glass with winter gardens between the two skins as pioneered by the likes of One Deansgate in Manchester.

The faceted shape of it will be a direct contrast to the rectilinear shorter office tower that follows through a more conservative look as befitting its commercial uses. This is perhaps also a nod of recognition from the architects that corporate architecture should be more restrained and less flamboyant.

There's no construction date yet for 20 Blackfriars but if the proposals are built they will stand directly alongside a number of other tall buildings including an approved taller tower by Beetham and a 15 floor office tower by architects, Allford Hall Monaghan Morris. 

Published on 2008-01-23 by Skyscrapernews.com


----------



## Skabbymuff

great news  another mini cluster


----------



## xiaoluis

London is just great, no comment... nice projects..


----------



## london lad




----------



## DanS10

Wow! im gonna have to check out those bladerunner-esque screens. That part of London is becoming amazing to view at night what with the lights, greenwich laser beam and flashy screens. Anyone got a video?


----------



## dtzeigler

Great pics!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*End other developments going on!*









Mayor of London Reviews Simpsons Chambers Wharf 

The Mayor of London has reviewed the Ian Simpson designed Chambers Wharf in Bermondsey strongly criticising some elements of the development.

Consisting of 593 apartments in six buildings, of which 404 will be privately owned, the site stands just to the east of Tower Bridge on one of the last unused riverside warehouse sites this close to central London. 

Totaling 4 acres it is being developed by St Martins Property Corporation. The development not only would see the construction of the new residential accommodation above ground floor retail space and underground parking for 183 cars but also public and private gardens plus a new section of the Thames Path running along the southern bank connecting Bermondsey Wall West to Cherry Gardens.

Unfortunately for the developer the affordable housing falls to only 32% of the total, far missing the 50% that the authorities are aiming for. The developer has tried to justify this not only by the increased building costs above average the scheme would have with the tower in particular being 53% more expensive than usual, but also the loss making basement parking and wind turbines. 

This argument is attacked in the Mayor's report as being "over-stated", not least because the lack of site contamination, unusual for something that was currently brownfield, and the attractive riverside location should more than make up for increased costs of the high specification design.

The open space is also criticized because of the lack of suitable areas for children and no designs for how outside areas that do exist would be provided.

In reviewing the balance of accommodation within the project, the rarity of larger family friendly apartments is also criticized for being too low with the largest residential unit only being three bedrooms. This does have one advantage for the developer - they don't have to provide too much play-space for children outside.

The Mayor does however recognize the high quality design of the proposals for Chambers Wharf but with the affordable housing provision unacceptably low, plus the lack of a thorough assessment of strategic views that the scheme could affect, it appears that more work will be needed before it can begin on site disappointing the developer who had hoped for a quick start in 2008.





























London based developer Investland has been given the go ahead to start work on its planned project for Edmonton, Adelphi Point. 

Yet to enjoy the growth other fringe parts of the capital are currently experiencing the scheme promises to be the starting point for rejuvenation of the area that is located in the London Borough of Enfield.

Sited on an old petrol station on Fore Street the development, which has been described by local planners as a "strong landmark" comes from the drawing board of Parritt Leng architects. The project will play host to 520 square metres of A1 commercial space located at ground level along with 24 apartments.

It will feature a 29.5 metre, nine-storey tower attached to a three storey base. The lower level of the project will have glass facades whilst part of the tower and the upper level of the base is dominated by vertical fins running up the remainder of it giving the building a distinctive and striking appearance.

With sustainable being the first word on peoples lips these days the project will not disappoint the greenies, natural ventilation and insulation is built in to lower the buildings energy demands and solar panels to heat water for the building are incorporated into the roof.

As London's commuter belt widens, Edmonton's close proximity and good transport links means that the area is now predicted to become one of the next big locations to be swarmed on by city workers who either just manage not to earn enough to live in the capital or wish to go home to somewhere a little less hectic.

Work should start on the site very soon although as of yet no completion date has been given but it shouldn't be long before Edmonton can start to enjoy its latest landmark. 













Eco Tower Vision In Waterloo 

These are the first images of a highly conceptual tower by Willingale Associates to stand next to Waterloo in London.

The Waterloo Trilogy Tower, which is still at the early stages of design, will see a hotel between 200 and 400 rooms built on the site on a plot of land immediately adjacent to Waterloo Station that is currently occupied by a two story building next to Pear Place and Spur Road.

In terms of location it ties in with the recently announced planned regeneration of the area that includes several towers and improvements to the train station that promise to completely transform the area if realised.

The buildings height will be about 30 storeys but that isn't counting the top. The design features a heavy environmental aspect with an array of wind turbines located at the upper quarter of the building. There will also be integrated solar panels and ground source heat pumps. 

The inclusion of both wind turbines and solar panels is unusual for a British building as most that incorporate renewables rely on one source rather than both meaning they lack the all round ability to generate power in both good and bad weather.

Willingale Associates work as both architects and development consultants, which means they specialise in feasibility studies. Whether the plans surface remains to be seen but either way, it gives a tantalizing glimpse of what we can expect from Waterloo in the future. 















Hilton Hotels Aim For Sutton Tower 

Proposals have been put forward to redevelop a site in the London Borough of Sutton and have been reviewed by the Mayor of London. 

Currently the site that faces onto Brighton Road is occupied by two buildings one of twelve storeys, and the other of three storeys which were built way back in 1963.

The proposal which has been put forward by Sutherland House limited will see a mixed use 20 storey tower, which has been designed by Orbit Architects replace the existing buildings.

The new building will be constructed from concrete and glass and have a resemblance to the present building which will help it meld in with the surrounding area. Basement floors to the back of the tower will house machinery along with car parking and bike parking areas. The main tower will sit on top of a podium which will provided retail spaces and Grade A office spaces . 

Above this a cantilevered hotel block which will have a timber underside to add interest will be present, this will house a 70 room hotel to be run by the Hilton Hotels which will also provide a conference room breakfast room and a health studio. The top two storeys of the tower will house a restaurant that will offer patrons excellent views of London.

The remainder of the tower will be dedicated to providing 96 1-3 bedroom apartments 40% of which will be classed as affordable housing, this falls short of the 50% required by the London Plan Policy. The proposal also neglects to provide child recreational space and it has been recommended that the flat roof could be used to meet this requirement.

All in all with a few minor adjustments the proposal should gain approval with the powers that be and Sutton could soon be looking forward to its first tall addition to its centre for many years. 


Source: Skyscrapernews


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*More projects going on.*










City - London.
Height - 67.00 m
Floors - 22

Building Specification 
Status Under Construction 

Proposal date 2006 
Construction start
date 2007 

Roof Height (AGL) 67.00 * 

Total Floors (O.G) 22 

Market Data 
Primary Use Residential 
Flats 140 

see more details on the PDF: http://www.cfc.ie/pdf/OneStratford Brochure.pdf



*
other project....*SQM Office Scheme For Canary Wharf. 








Developer, the Grattan Property Company, is aiming to build a new office skyscraper on the edge of the Canary Wharf estate at 1 Park Place.

A scoping report has been examining the feasibility of a large scheme on the site. The 122,000 square metre proposals could rise to as much as 44 floors, and will replace a previous design for a mere ten floors that was worked on by Michael Squire and Partners and then abruptly withdrawn in 2007. 

The earlier plans had 25,000 square metres of office space with the largest floor being 2,663 square metres showing the developer is aiming for a substantial increase in what they can cram in on each floor that they will struggle to realize without building out on the dock.

As it is scoping out the options for the site, it is perfectly possible that the developer is examining the maximum they think they can fit on it and will reduce the scale of what they want for a planning application.

It's not a surprising move however. The valuable L shaped site lies to the immediate west of Cabot Square with West India Avenue to its north and Westferry Circus to the west and is one of the few sites not owned by Canary Wharf that is so close to the core of the estate, almost a "cant lose" option for a future successful and tall office development. 




end...

*40 Marsh Wall *
Companies 
Architect BUJ Architects 
Developer Commander Estates 

Address 40 Marsh Wall, Isle of Dogs, London. E14 9TP 

Council Tower Hamlets 

Building Specification 
Status Pre Planning 
Proposal date 2007 

Roof Height (AGL) 122.00 

Total Floors (O.G) 40 
Market Data 
Primary Use Residential 
more info on ther website http://www.buj.com/



Source: SKYCRAPERNEWS


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

More projects of BUJ Architects...


















source:http://www.buj.com/


----------



## chest

Pan Peninsula and Ability Place under construction


----------



## Newcastle Guy

New Project for Croydon, found by London lad.

Could be between 200m-300m. If this is office, and it has extra features like spires/fins, it could possibly even be a supertall.



london lad said:


> Another tower proposal for Croydon-
> 
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - -- -
> http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...s_tallest_tower_block_be_built_in_croydon.php
> 
> *Will country's tallest tower block be built in Croydon?*
> Exclusive By Graham Moody
> 
> 
> The Croydon skyline may soon challenge the dizzy heights of New York after one developer revealed he is considering building the country's tallest tower block in the town centre.
> 
> *The 60-storey building*, which will be two floors higher than the country's current highest in Canary Wharf, would be part of a redevelopment of the Whitgift Centre and radically change a skyline already nicknamed mini-Manhattan.
> 
> Croydon's current tallest building is the not yet opened Altitude 25 in Fairfield Road, but at just 27 storeys it would be dwarfed by the new tower block.
> 
> *Howard Holdings, which also developed Altitude 25, has been planning the shopping centre's regeneration for the past 18 months and expects to have a planning application in by the end of March.*
> 
> The company bought the 11-acre, 93,000 sq ft, site in a joint venture with Anglo Irish Bank.
> 
> Chief executive Greg Coughlan said: "We are planning a complete redevelopment of the Whitgift Centre from the Marks and Spencer end. We're going to refurbish the whole lot and we're taking down a couple of the towers and we're going to put up two big towers. We are looking at a sixty-storey tower."
> 
> The building may though be too late to make it into the record books as the country's tallest, with plans already granted for the 72-storey Shard building in London Bridge.
> 
> Max Menon, chairman of Croydon Business Improvement District, welcomed the idea as good for the town's economy.
> “We are planning a complete redevelopment of the Whitgift Centre from the Marks and Spencer end. We’re going to refurbish the whole lot and we’re taking down a couple of the towers and we’re going to put up two big towers. We are looking at a sixty-storey tower.”
> Chief executive Greg Coughlan
> 
> "If it regenerates Croydon I don't see any issue with and it will bring plenty of benefits," he added. "If you build a 60-storey building you are going to have a lot of people working in Croydon and it's going to bring money into Croydon one-way or another."
> 
> Cabinet member for planning, Councillor Chris Wright, was among a group of delegates who took a model of the town centre to the world property market summit in Cannes last year and he feels that decision paid off.
> 
> He said: "We wouldn't rule out a tower of that size just for being 60-storeys but it needs to be in the right place for it to work. It just shows how well Croydon is thought of as people are coming to us from all over the place asking what they can do and where they can do it as they know Croydon is on the up and will be a superb place in the future."
> 
> Mr Coughlan was at a topping out ceremony for Altitude 25 last Wednesday, where it was revealed that two penthouses at the 82-metre tower had already been sold for more than £1million.
> 
> The penthouses, which are 2,113 sq ft and 1,390 sq ft, were sold as empty "shells", allowing the buyers to decide everything about the layout, including how many rooms they want.
> 
> 9:01am today


----------



## wjfox

:banana:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Costs treble for Zaha's exotic 2012 Aquatic Centre*

The UK’s Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has reported that Zaha’s Aquatic Centre will now cost £210 million GBP, three times the original budget of £75 million. Part of the overrun is due to the UK’s VAT tax but moulded components in Zaha’s sweeping roof and expensive glass panels have been blamed as well. The roof is expected to cost £60 million alone.





































Source: worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*HKRs Cantilevered Offices Get Thumbs Up*

Telereal's £74 million development in the City of London to replace the Fore Street Telephone Exchange has been given the thumbs up by the local council.

Sandwiched on a plot near Moorgate Station between Moorhouse, Citypoint and the Barbican, the 56 metre tall office development will have 13 floors above ground and 56,000 square metres of which 31,800 will be grade A commercial space. 

It's been designed by architects HKR, who have come up with a large rectangular block with easily configurable regular floor-plates that can offer the maximum amount of space per floor. 

The roof line dominated by an angled top that will allow the office occupiers to have roof gardens on no less than six different levels creating a relatively large amount of outdoor space to be enjoyed. This is a solution that means that different tenants on each of the top floors can have their own private space rather than share with other companies.

At ground level ringing the outside, V columns are noticeable. Their purpose is not purely a solid decorative contrast to the glass of the ground level as the Crossrail tunnel will cut under the site. 

Rather than dig exceptionally deep foundations, as with the nearby Moorhouse that manages to reach 57 metres below ground, these columns will help cantilever the building weight away from the centre of the plot and on to the edge of the site. 






















*Tower 42 Owners Plan New Extensions*

Tower 42 could be set for a make-over if new plans by joint owners, Hermes and Black Rock are realised.

Faced with the growing competition as one of the only skyscrapers in the City of London from a whole host of new towers such as 122 Leadenhall and the Bishopsgate Tower that offer much more by the way of square metres.

Their solution to responding to these rival developments is to radically rebuild the glass podium that connects the tower to Old Broad Street by creating a glass honeycomb of offices in its place that will rise up to eleven floors tall designed by Studio Egret West. 

The existing pin-striped glass and stainless stel main structure of the skyscraper will remain intact but the new development will total about 25,000 square metres, a net increase of 11,000 on what is presently there.

Many improvements are also planned to the current public realm at the base of the tower which is dominated by a labyrinth of raised passages making existing pedestrian access through the site a confusing experience. These will be removed with new links through the site built in their place.

Development of the site is complicated by some of the lower-rise historic Gibson Banking Hall next to the skyscraper that dictated the originally cantilevered nature of the Natwest Tower when it was originally built in the 1970s.

There is also the issue of existing tenancies such as the Royal Bank of Scotland which the developers hope can be persuaded to surrender its lease before the end of the year so that work can begin. 20 and 30 Old Broad Street are also up for development as part of the scheme meaning it will have to be phased in over ten years.

Hermes and Black Rock are aiming for beginning consultations with the planning department at the City of London on how to proceed this summer. 



















source: skycrapernews


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Ballymores Latest Docklands Tower Approved!*

Busy residential developer, Ballymore, has secured planning permission for their latest development in London's Docklands. 











source: www.skyscrapernews.com


----------



## Newcastle Guy

*New 50 floor skyscraper for Canary Wharf*

From Jef at SSP.



> LBTH mentions the request for scoping opinion in support of an application for *50 storey and 10 storey towers* to provide 405 residential units with retail and leisure facilities at Innovation Centre / Canary Wharf (one og those sites between Exchange Tower and Wood Wharf, at the east of the estate).


Here's how the current plans for Canary Wharf now look...

*Black-Built
Green- U/C, Prep
Red- Proposed
Blue- Pre-Planning*

*Riverside South Tower 1- 236m
1 Canada Square- 235m
North Quay Tower 1- 216m
North Quay Tower 3- 203m
8 Canada Square- 200m
25 Canada Square- 200m
Heron Quays West Tower 1- 198m
Riverside South Tower 2- 189m
1 Park Place 180m?
1 Churchill Place- 156m
25 Bank Street- 153m
40 bank Street- 153m
10 Upper Bank Street- 151m 
225 Marshwall-150m?
30 Marshwall- 150m?
Admiral's Way- 150m?
Pan Peninsula Tower- 147m
Heron Quays West Tower 2- 147m
The Landmark East Tower- 140m
Quebec Tower- 136m
Baltimore Wharf- 131m
Pan Peninsula West Tower- 122m
40 Marshwall- 122m?
North Quay Tower 2- 120m
Trafalgar Way Tower 1- 120m?
Arrowhead Quay- 113m
No.1 West India Quay- 111m
33 Canada Square- 105m
Ontario Tower- 104m
Trafalgar Way Tower 2- 100m?
South Quay Square Phase 2- 100m*


----------



## jayo

I don't quite like the tower 42 extension  Its alright i guess...
I like the Chambers street design


----------



## london lad

These 3 Foster towers on the Embankment have just been approved.


----------



## wjfox

This is *Wood Wharf* - a massive expansion of Canary Wharf.

Planning documents now available online:
http://194.201.98.213/WAM/showCaseF...on=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/07/1396
http://194.201.98.213/WAM/showCaseT...bnails&appType=planning_register&docid=449264
















Scroll >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Super Tower, London*

Could mega tower could be solution to city housing?
Plans to create a vertical super-city within London are under way and could solve the city's housing crisis. The 1500 metre 'New Town Tower' designed by Popularchitecture would be the world's tallest building and provide affordable housing for 100,000 people. The tower was designed by the London-based architects as an entry in an American design competition but Director of Popularchitecture, Tom Teatum, thinks the structure could be a new landmark for London. He said: “Importantly this building is designed to be public and integrated into the existing city.” The cylindrical structure would also offer 100 public spaces from an ice rink to tennis courts in open areas all the way up the tower. The firm are working with Gardiner & Theobald and Fluid Engineers on a feasibility report but if all goes well they will choose from seven areas along the Thames river and begin work with developers. 










link: www.popularchitecture.com


----------



## Ni3lS

Ugly tower.. Doesn't fit in London..


----------



## Sbz2ifc

1500m? In London? Nimbies wouldn't allow such a thing :lol:
I don't like it, but I'm sure it's unlikely to be built.

Anyway, it would be quite funny for London to have a tower nicknamed *The Cheese Grater* and another one named *Swiss Cheese*.


----------



## Pablo323

It is very ugly, i don't like that designe, it looks like a huge, large piece of white cheese.


----------



## thomyorke26

it doesnt fit in the city, it looks like a big, large piece of tower lego toy, jajajaja.

i dont like it.


----------



## Xander

I like it a lot....some curves at last.


----------



## Xander

^er that was refering to the new Crossharbour design.


----------



## the spliff fairy

thats a publicity stunt, the piece du jour for start up architectural firms.


----------



## wjfox

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/t...ectors/banking_and_finance/article3754276.ece

April 15, 2008

*JP Morgan: axe to fall on 40,000 London jobs * 

Siobhan Kennedy

In the most dire forecast so far of the impact of the worldwide credit squeeze on UK jobs, it was today predicted that as many as 40,000 posts in the City will be cut.

The City forecast came from the US investment bank JP Morgan and was double its previous estimate. If borne out, about 5 per cent of all jobs in the City will go in the worst setback since the dot.com bubble burst in 2000, when 7 per cent lost their jobs. 

Banks such as HSBC, Citigroup and Morgan Stanley have been axing staff as demand for complex debt and mortgage products has dried up in the wake of the global squeeze on credit. So far at least 2,500 jobs have gone across London, but many in the City are bracing themselves for much deeper cuts. 

*Based on a rough space requirement of 150 square feet per office worker, 40,000 jobs equates to about 12 of London's landmark "Gherkin" buildings*. Thus, city vacancy rates were likely to reach 12.2 percent in 2009 while City office rents were set to decline by 16 percent in 2008-2010.


----------



## TallBox

wjfox said:


> *Based on a rough space requirement of 150 square feet per office worker, 40,000 jobs equates to about 12 of London's landmark "Gherkin" buildings*. Thus, city vacancy rates were likely to reach 12.2 percent in 2009 while City office rents were set to decline by 16 percent in 2008-2010.


Dunno if that's bad journalism by the Times or poor research by JPMorgan, but they've just quoted space per worker straight out of 'best practice' building regs (15m2 pp). Usually, even in grade A office space, and especially in the City, it's more like 8m2 pp, i.e. 72 square feet per worker. Meaning that their estimation is probably double what the more likely value will be.


----------



## Zenith

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Could mega tower could be solution to city housing?
> Plans to create a vertical super-city within London are under way and could solve the city's housing crisis. The 1500 metre 'New Town Tower' designed by Popularchitecture would be the world's tallest building and provide affordable housing for 100,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link: www.popularchitecture.com


It isn't underway, it isn't going to be built...it is an architects exercise that is it.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ :lol: its pretty obvious that would never get built


----------



## ZZ-II

100% sure it will not get build,the proposal is a good joke


----------



## poshbakerloo

eeeuuuuwww its nasty, and will NEVER get built, thank god!


----------



## Myster E

The height isn't bad, it's just the design. The articles sounds a little like an insane 1960s post war fantasy, only taller. Thank goodness this isn't a real idea!


----------



## adriott

*can they*



Zenith said:


> It isn't underway, it isn't going to be built...it is an architects exercise that is it.


can cranes reach that tall? if it crashes, it would be a new song for london. like the old "london bridge is falling down"


----------



## sourov

I wish for more modern building in london


----------



## mtj73

ZZ-II said:


> 100% sure it will not get build,the proposal is a good joke


It's a wind up for sure, should of been posted on April the 1st :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*That was just a vision for the city guys...*

more other news:

*Foster and Partners is working on the design for a new residential tower* that will stand on the site of the City Pride on the Isle of Dogs, only a short distance from Canary Wharf.

Situated literally over the road from the under construction Landmark Towers, the developer Glenkerrin has been looking at building a scheme of about *55 storeys which would reach a height of perhaps 160 metres*, easily doable for the site given increasing amount of towers proposed around it. 

*It would also make it the tallest residential building in Docklands *so far breaking Pan Peninsula Towers 149 metre record although taller residential buildings of as much as 200 metres are expected in Wood Wharf.

Reports claim that the project could contain a luxury hotel and as many as *400 apartments,* although this is more than the likes of Pan Peninsulas tallest tower have making it likely that the real total will be less unless every single apartment is a studio.

The City Pride pub was built in the 1950s to serve the workers of the docks and is one of the more historical individual and attractive landmarks that has remained popular with workers at Canary Wharf today. 

Unfortunately despite the popularity of the pub, Glenkerrin has paid £32 million for the site which means it will have to go if the developer is to realise their investment, and another small piece of local character will be lost. 

source: Skyscrapernews




*The Broadway Leaf Put On Hold.*
The website of the development: http://www.saveealingscentre.com/









the site:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Demolition Finally Starts For Docklands Tower.*

One of the many approved residential towers in London's Docklands that has been hanging around for years like a bad smell is finally seeing work begin on site as the contractors move in to demolish the existing buildings.

Developed by the Aitch Group and designed by RMA Architects, 82 West India Dock Road will stand opposite the Westferry DLR station a stones-throw away from West India Quay itself.

The 69 metre tall tower will contain 99 flats plus a 1,306 square metres of office accommodation. 

The long history of the development of the scheme can be seen from the multiple applications that have been made gradually refining it starting in August 2004 culminating in an approval in May 2007.

Elliptically shaped, It will be encased largely in metal cladding, white render and glass facades whilst the top of the tower features a "cloud" shaped crown complete with an enclosed roof garden within the structure.

Also featured in the scheme is a lower-rise seven storey block which will host the majority of the affordable residential units - 23 out of the 36 on offer. The remainder of the affordable units are located in the lower floors of the tower forming a buffer between the commercial space and 86 private apartments. 

Separating the shorter block from the tower will be a slender landscaped public area giving pedestrian access through the site that has until recently been industrial units. 

Source: skycrapernews



















more pics of the building end ground-works: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19943901#post19943901


----------



## Dale

909 said:


> I find it quite remarkeble, if not suprising, to see that one of the leading economic and financial centers in the world is experiencing a lot of difficulties when it comes to realizing many tall projects, while many other cities in the world could experience a much larger and an almost endless construction boom in the same period.


There are beginning to be signs that no market is immune. This month's Forbes Magazine has an article on the 'housing bust' in China.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Dang, just when architecture was starting to get exciting. I dont know about you but Im bored sick of the glass box stylee.


----------



## FeänorBR

awesome projects for LondON, my favorite city in Europe....


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Renders The Walbrook.*




























currently under construction



Secretary of State approves major mixed use development on London’s South Bank (Doon Tower).


----------



## london lad

If the Beetham & 20 Blackfriars towers can win their public inquiry which starts in September we should hopefully be seeing this view in a few years.


----------



## Slavic Warrior

>


Wow... That's the worst looking structure I have ever seen.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Found by London Lad, another skyscraper scheme for Canjary Wharf:

Link



> A joint venture with Ballymore, Galliard Homes and City & Docklands, this prime river site in the heart of the Docklands has been acquired for long-term development. Part of South Quay, the site is just 6 minutes by Docklands Light Railway from Canary Wharf and has excellent potential for a high quality mixed-use development.
> 
> A planning application is being prepared for *2million sq ft of residential, offices, retail and leisure* uses over *a series of 50 storey buildings.*


----------



## NorthaBmore

I really like those Canary Wharf proposals.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

More new renders:



DarJoLe said:


>





wjfox said:


>





london lad said:


> Couple more views of the skydeck.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

STUNNING PICS MATES :banana:

very nice 

thanks....


another tower APP

A planning application has been filed for yet another development on the Isle of Dogs in London's ever growing Docklands.









The proposals this time are by the Angel Group for Angel House which is at 225 Marsh Wall and importantly marks the first development of a tall building on the eastern half of the Isle of Dogs north of the Docklands Light Railway, an area so far devoid of tall buildings.

The scheme has been designed by SOM defectors, Jacobs Webber who have come up with a mixed use tower of 43 floors that will be 131.69 metres tall, a relatively modest height compared with many of the proposals around it. 

Within will be a number of different uses including 1,038 square metres of office space, 18 serviced apartments aimed at the top end of the market, ground floor retail and 225 apartments with the private portion in the tower and the affordable units housed next to the eastern side of the tower in an 11 floor wing.

Jacobs Webber's design is certainly idiosyncratic thanks to the heavy use of coloured cladding that the north and south facades are dominated by. This is utilised to great effect behind a series of clear balconies with the east and west sides of the tower also have coloured strips of glass running vertically up them. 

Contrasting with this array of colour are the edges of the tower that will be clad in stainless steel and metallic screen panels on the centre of the eastern side splitting the colour into two vertical strips until it reaches the head.

Adding further to the eccentricity of the tower is a cantilevered head that juts out above the affordable housing block offering a double height amenity space in the form of a health club and swimming pool giving it a distinctive shape, particularly when compared to other more restrained residential towers such as Pan Peninsula.

Along with the plans by SOM for Phase 2 of Crossharbour, Angel House is part of a growing indication that boring American corporatist architecture in the Isle of Dogs could have its dominance in the area challenged by a new generation skyscrapers with something more visually interesting to offer. 

LINK: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1767


----------



## london lad

[/QUOTE]


----------



## the spliff fairy

I quite like in that context, its time for a departure from the glass box in Canary Wharf imo.


----------



## vickyxu

very beautiful
www.vcsale.com


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Following on from that Jacob Webber tower, another scheme is being planned for the Wharf. This was the original post:



Newcastle Guy said:


> Found by London Lad, another skyscraper scheme for Canjary Wharf:
> 
> Link


And here is a new story found by London Lad:



london lad said:


> Ballymore and Oracle’s £1bn Docklands tower
> PW
> 26.09.08
> 
> By David Doyle
> 
> Duo join forces with Galliard for 2.2m sq ft scheme
> 
> Ballymore and Oracle Group are planning a *43-storey Foster & Partners-designed residential tower* in London’s Docklands as a part of a *£1bn mixed-use scheme*, flying in the face of the turmoil in the residential sector.
> 
> A joint venture between Irish developer Ballymore, David Burke’s Oracle, Galliard Homes and investor and developer City & Docklands will submit a planning application next week for a *2.2m sq ft development* on Millharbour.
> 
> Darryl Flay, chief executive of Oracle, said the joint venture hopes to start phased development by the end of next year.
> 
> Flay said it would use debt finance and hoped a combination of preselling elements of the scheme and an improved financial environment next year would make this possible.
> 
> ‘In this market, finding the funding for the whole scheme will be very difficult,’ he admitted.
> 
> ‘We will start on the Great Eastern site in a phased manner. We will be looking for some significant presales on the residential units, we will probably look to have a hotel operator in, and we will get the affordable housing presold.’
> 
> Around 1m sq ft of the scheme will comprise private flats and a further 430,000 sq ft of affordable housing units would give a total of around 2,000 homes. There would be a large proportion of family homes in the affordable housing blocks, and luxury flats in the Foster-designed tower.
> 
> Most of the private flats will be built on the 3.5 acre former Great Eastern Trading Estate at Millharbour on the banks of the Thames. *There will also be a 180,000 sq ft hotel.*
> 
> The affordable housing, a small number of private units, 45,000 sq ft of shops and a 500,000 sq ft office development will be occupy the other site, the 3.3 acre Audi garage site at Marsh Wall.
> 
> The two sites, which straddle Ballymore’s 820-flat Pan Peninsula, were bought in 2006 for £122m.
> 
> Ballymore and Oracle have worked up the planning application, with Foster & Partners and US architect Skidmore Owings & Merrill.
> 
> Galliard will have a sales and marketing role in the joint venture, while City & Docklands was involved with the original negotiations for the Marsh Wall site.
> 
> *Flay expected the entire scheme to take around seven years to complete.*


Canary Wharf could end up one of the densest, if not _the_ densest cluster in Europe. I'll put up an updated list of proposals later.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Here we go:

*Riverside South T1	U/C 236m
1 Canada Square Built 235m
North Quay T1 Approved 214m
15 Marsh Wall Planned 209m
North Quay T3 Approved 203m
Wood Wharf T1 Planned 200m (e)
8 Canada Square Built 200m
25 Canada Square Built 200m
Heron Quays West T1	Approved 198m
1 Park Place Approved 191m
Wood Wharf T2 Planned 187m
Riverside South T2 U/C 186m
Wood Wharf T3 Planned 182m
1 Churchill Place Built 156m
Wood Wharf T4 Planned 154m
25 Bank Street Built 153m
40 Bank Street Built 153m
Admiral’s Way Tower	Planned 152m (e)
10 Upper Bank Street	Built 151m
30 Marsh Wall Planned 150m (e)
Crossharbour Tower	Approved 150m
Pan Peninsula T1 U/C 147m
Heron Quays West T2	Approved 147m
Newfoundland Planned 140m
Landmark East U/C 140m
Quebec Building Approved 136m
Enterprise Site Tower	Planned 135m (e)
225 Marsh Wall Planned 132m
Wood Wharf T5 Planned 129m
Wood Wharf T6 Planned 128m
25 Churchill Place Approved 124m
40 Marsh Wall Planned 122m (e)
Trafalgar Way T1 Planned 122m
Pan Peninsula T2 U/C 122m
Wood Wharf T7 Planned 122m
North Quay T2 Approved 120m
Wood Wharf T8 Planned 119m
Arrowhead Quay On Hold 113m
West India Quay Built 111m
Wood Wharf T9 Planned 108m
33 Canada Square Built 105m
Ontario Tower Built 104m
Trafalgar Way T2 Planned 104m
South Quay Square	Planned 100m*

If all of the planned schemes go forward, there would be 44 100m+ highrises in the cluster, amazing for a European city.

Also, a new scheme for Croydon has been unveiled:



SE9 said:


> Article in this morning's _Croydon Guardian_ and _Croydon Advertiser_:
> 
> 
> *Exclusive: Giant twin tower planned for Croydon town centre*
> http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk/latestnews/Exclusive-Giant-twin-tower-planned-Croydon-town-centre/article-353201-detail/article.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, September 26, 2008, 07:00
> By IAN AUSTEN
> 
> THERE is no doubt that if it is goes ahead this huge twin tower would be an unmistakable Croydon landmark.
> 
> But the man behind the eye-catching design also hopes it will act as a beacon for investment in the town centre.
> 
> Dubbed Odalisk by its architect, Piers Gough, the development is planned for Lansdowne Road on the site of the existing YMCA building and Marco Polo House.
> 
> The £350 million scheme from developers Guildhouse-Rosepride involves building two linked towers.
> 
> One would be on the corner of Lansdowne Road and Wellesley Road *standing 35-storeys tall.*
> 
> But it would be *dwarfed by a 51-storey tower in Lansdowne Road.*
> 
> The smaller tower and the building linking it with the taller block will house a 200-bedroom hotel and 100 serviced apartments for business people on longer stay visits to Croydon.
> 
> The tall tower will contain 25,000 square metres of grade A office space and 360 apartments.
> 
> Residents of all the apartments will have access to balconies or to two winter gardens.
> 
> The development also includes a pedestrian colonnade, lined with bars and restaurants, which the developers say will encourage pedestrians to walk from East Croydon through to Wellesley Road.
> 
> Guildhouse-Rosepride believe the proposals could bring 3,000 new jobs to the town.
> 
> Mr Gough said: "I am delighted to see the unveiling of Odalisk, which I believe will play an important role in shaping the future of Croydon.
> 
> "The days of drab grey buildings are an at an end. Odalisk will act as an inspiration to a new future."
> 
> Mark Waterstone, of Guildhouse-Rosepride, said the development is the result of a two-year design and planning process.
> 
> He said: "Basically it is a very simple building but it is the attention to detail which I think makes it look so attractive."
> 
> No formal application will be submitted to Croydon Council until detailed consultation has taken place with businesses, residents and councillors.
> 
> Mr Waterstone said: "We don't want to force this on people and we are not arrogant enough to think that it is perfect."
> 
> The intention is to listen to the views of people in the area and to get support for the development.
> 
> Mr Waterstone added: "Without that it would be foolhardy to push it forward. We know we still have a long way to go."
Click to expand...


----------



## KaEL-

And what about financial crisis?


----------



## london lad

KaEL- said:


> And what about financial crisis?


What about it?


----------



## KaEL-

No cancellation?


----------



## london lad

KaEL- said:


> No cancellation?


No projects have been cancelled as yet . 122LH has been delayed and will be built to ground level but its hopeful that construction above ground will continue after about a 12mth delay. All the large schemes, LBT, the Pinnacle, Heron tower & RS all have work progressing with demolition & sub structure & piling being carried out on all the sites.

Of course this can all change as & when other things develop but for the moment all systems are go on the large projects & new office & residential towers have been worked up, put in for planning & approved at a quite phenomenal rate this year as you can see by going back over the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## KaEL-

ok thx


----------



## Tony Resta

*From the London forum

HERON IS NOW RISING!! 1 month before the schedule!

Pictures from fitz44:


----------



## jayo

London Projects and construction.


I thought I’d make a thread about some non high-rise projects going on at the moment in London which aren’t mentioned in will fox’s thread. Note that all the little snippets of information are taken either from articles or the architects website. Credit to will fox,Manuel,fitz,El Greco,DarJoLe
for there posts which i have got information from.


Mid rise.(anything from 50-120 metres or so)

30 Old Bailey North-(MAKE)
Proposed
http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=948

Just when you thought architecture firm, MAKE, couldn't come up with anything more outlandish than the likes of the Cube, Vortex and Kite Tower they do it again, this time in the heart of London on a project called 30 The Old Bailey. 

The curvaceous scheme being developed by Land Securities features two buildings, one occupying the north section of the site and the other occupying the southern area that together will cover a whole city block. This area currently has on it Export House, Seacoal House, and Hillgate House.

The North building will have 27,170 square metres of office space and the South will have 17,262 square metres representing a total uplift in available space for the site of 12,530 square metres on what is currently being offered. They will both be a maximum of nine storeys and a total of 41.72 metres tall above ground level which is less than the highest current building on the plot.










Hampton House redevelopment(Foster + partners)
Approved.
http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1377

Three Norman Foster designed mixed used towers set for the on the Albert Embankment in London have been approved by local council, Lambeth.

With the tallest rising to 85 metres and 27 floors, surrounded by two shorter buildings at 75.85 metres and 24 floors, and 40.05 metres and 13 floors respectively, they will replace the existing sixties block, Hampton House.

The scheme contains a 167 room hotel, 242 residential units, 77 of which will be affordable, and ground floor retail. There will be public landscaping around the bases of the buildings aimed at improving the ground level and breathing life into what is currently a site dominated by a sixties office building.

Fosters massed the size of the buildings to relate in terms of scale and step up from the shorter neighbouring buildings either side with the tallest tower in the middle.

The proximity to the Palace of Westminster has not been an issue in this case as although the views of the world heritage site are protected from Parliament Hill, the project has been designed so that the tallest elements will line behind the Victoria Tower and be hidden from view.

This whole area of London has proven hugely popular with buyers, something that developer, Newlands Enterprises, hopes to cash in on. Well connected to Vauxhall itself and with good views of the River Thames and the Palace of Westminster from the upper floors that will fetch a premium.



















The can of ham(So called [Foggo Architects])
Proposed.

Developers are Target follow & Architects are Foggo associates.























































The Walbrook(Foster & Partners)
Under construction.

The Walbrook construction is occupying 1.6 acres of land which will eventually become a mixed use office and retail development in London’s city centre. When complete, The Walbrook will provide a gross area of 600,000 sq.ft, including 410,000 sq.ft of Grade A net letable area and 35,000 sq.ft of retail and restaurant accommodation. But it is not the project’s scale which makes it remarkable, rather the materials used. 
Similar to many buildings, the exterior of The Walbrook will be encased with solar shading which will help keep the building cool in the summer and warm in the winter, thus improving energy efficiency. But the cladding on this development is entirely comprised of a Fiber-Reinforced Polymer (FRP) with an automotive finish – making the sheen resemble that of a car. FRPs are commonly used in the aerospace, automotive and marine industries because of their enhanced strength and low-weight, boasting a strength to weight ratio higher than steel or concrete. FRPs have also been used in bridge construction but have not been used to this extent on buildings before. 
The Walbrook, designed by Foster + Partners for clients Minerva, is currently under construction in between Bank and Cannon Street stations. Skanska, Arup and Roger Preston & Partners will combine efforts on the construction and engineering and hope to complete the project by the end of 2009 making a high-tech 50 metre long impact along Cannon Street. 










Walbrook square(Foster & Partners)
Approved

Legal & General has today submitted plans for a striking new office and retail development, to be known as ‘Walbrook Square’. The development will replace its existing buildings at Bucklersbury House, EC4. The project incorporates approximately 1 million sq ft net floorspace on the 3.7 acre site, with 95,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant floorspace and 875,000 sq ft of office space.



















100 Middlesex street.(TP Bennett Architects)
http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=588
Under construction.

A revised planning application has gone in that substantially changes the development plans for the Rodwell House site on the eastern edge of the City of London fringe. 

Currently the plot at 100 Middlesex Street has a landmark 112 metre tall office building approved for it that would contain 30,000 square metres of space of 25 floors and has been designed by ORMS Architecture Design.

Dumping the main use of the building the developer now aims at the much easier to accommodate student market with only a minority of office space in the new scheme that will be a series of buildings, the tallest will rise to 105m and 34 floors. 

The large difference between the number of floors on this new design and the old one compared to little change in height is caused by the lower floor to ceiling heights that residential housing requires compared to office space, thanks in part to shallower floors that don't have the need to carry the complex electronics and power uses that a top spec office block requires.

ORMS have been replaced by TP Bennett Architects but much of the design ethos remains and the new building does resemble the old ones. Main changes have included reducing the width of the building by 20% increasing the slender profile of the tower, the removal of the dominant spire for something less obtrusive, and changes to the surrounding lower buildings.

Design features include a central vertical spine emphasising height, a skirt that shows off random cladding that gently ripples, and a framing anchor displaying what the architects hope is a calm façade. The dominant colours will be light blue and silver.

The make up of the development now consists of 32,458 square metres of space for student living (1200 rooms in a mixture of different layouts), 772 sq m of residential (10 private 1 and 2 bedroom flats), and 9,011 sq m of offices of B1 use. There will be a mixture of retail and leisure uses for the lower levels along with basement parking. There will be separate entrances on different streets the building bounds on to for each use.

Private student accommodation has a proven a big hit for many investors in recent years as expansion of the higher education market continues and universities become increasingly reluctant to build their own centrally managed halls off campus due to the high amounts of initial capital needed. 

This has left a big gap in the market that forwards looking businesses have been filling with some measure of success, not least because the returns are pretty much guaranteed.

If the project gets the go-ahead, which is the likely scenario given there is already a similar sized building approved for the site, construction is likely to begin in 2007 as there is no need to seek a large office pre-let.










Trinity EC3(Foreign office architects)
Approved

The Beetham Organization is to submit a planning application this week for Trinity, a 1m sq ft (92,920 sq m) office campus in Aldgate on the eastern fringe of the City of London.

The Foreign Office Architects-designed scheme, exclusively revealed to Property Week, envisages three multi-faceted office buildings with walls that glint like gemstones. Its estimated completion value is £700m.





































Small projects.

North London cultural centre(Mangera Yvars Architects)
Approved

North London Cultural Centre is a mixed use scheme which accommodates a basement level sports hall, cultural and community spaces at ground level, a children’s play centre, residential accommodation, a nursing home and dining facilities. The success of the project is determined in part by the interstitial spaces which link these various activities. 
The curvilinear form of the building mediates the urban and suburban setting of the scheme and inviting passers by into the building.


















Maritime Museum extension Greenwich.(C F Moller.)
Proposed.

The South West Wing project encompasses the creation of a new wing for the National Maritime Museum housing a large special exhibitions gallery, a new south entrance, and the creation of an archive with associated learning and research facilities as befitting the world’s foremost maritime archive collection.
The new special exhibitions gallery will allow the display of more collections than ever before, exciting new audiences with the sea and its role in our history, our lives today, and our future. A new architectural entrance will provide major visitor access for the first time from Greenwich Royal Park and from the world famous Royal Observatory.
This is a landmark project that will open up and reveal for everyone the fascinating stories of people and the sea.

1) Due for completion in time for the 2012 Olympics, museum chiefs hope the project will breathe new life into the Greenwich institution.
2)Will cost £35 million.
3)The development has been made possible by a £20 million gift from Israeli shipping magnate Sammy Ofer.
4)The centrepiece of the new wing - to be named in his honour - will be an 800 square metre exhibition space.










Newhall scheme(Alison Brooks Architects)
Status unknown.

Alison Brooks Architects has unveiled a new residential development on the outskirts of Harlow in Essex for homebuilder Linden Homes.

The Newhall scheme, which is on site, includes 85 homes, ranging from one-bedroom apartments to four-bedroom detached villas.



















Oxford street scheme(Future systems architects)
Under construction.

The brief was to transform the quality and appearance of a tired 1960’s building at the undeveloped end of Oxford Street. Our proposal removes the brick and glass façade and replaces it with a subtle yet vibrant jewel-like glass frontage that delicately unifies the lower ground and first floor retail units with the office space above. Through the repetition of crystal-like glass bays, a sense of scale and rhythm is created that reflects the grain of the adjacent properties as well as giving the offices panoramic views along Oxford Street. At night the façade will be illuminated from inside giving off a subtle coloured glow.










Eveline Lowe Primary school(HKR architects)
Approved.

Planners give go-ahead for Eveline Lowe Primary school in Southwark

HKR Architects has been given the go-ahead by planners for Eveline Lowe Primary School in the London Borough of Southwark. 










General Gordon Square and Beresford Square Woolwich.(Gustafson Porter Architects)
Status unknown.

Greenwich council names Diana fountain architect as winner of competition to redesign General Gordon Square and Beresford Square 

Landscape architect Gustafson Porter, which designed the Diana Memorial water feature in Hyde Park, is to redesign two squares in central Woolwich as part of Greenwich council's regeneration of the town. 

The design for General Gordon Square will centre around a paddling area - as did the Diana Memorial until a series of safety incidents meant that paddling had to be banned. 










St Nicholas Cole Church, the city of London.
Proposed.

The Centre's work and activities will reach out, to benefit children and teachers nationwide. Its resources will be web networked to all schools through its associated REonline.
The Centre will:
Provide RE with a national physical focus easily accessible in the heart of the capital. 
Be the home base for the Religious Education Council. 
Provide office space for related RE organisations. 
Host national and regional
meetings, lectures and seminars. 
Be a religious trail focus for school parties and tourists. 
Offer professional development for RE teachers. 
Provide on-line and other resources. 
Offer exhibition space. 
Provide café restaurant facilities and an outdoor terrace. 
Enable public access to the inside of a Wren building currently closed. 
Relate RE to Heritage Education. 










Barnet College campus.(RMJM Architects)
Status unknown.

The campus, in Colindale, will provide accommodation for a host of vocational courses including hair and beauty salons, hospitality training suites and a new restaurant. 

The school will become a central hub for the area, which has been earmarked by Mayor of London Boris Johnson as an 'opportunity area' and will see more than 10,000 new homes built in the coming years.
RMJM director Matt Cartwright, who is leading the design team, said: 'The new campus is an important milestone for the college and for the local community – it will lead the way in transforming Colindale. 

'Urban regeneration must start at a community level and this new campus aims to deliver outstanding community facilities as well as its all-important education function.'



















St Martin in the fields Renovation.(Robert Kennett and Eric Parry architects)
Under construction.

One of Britain's best-known churches will announce today one of the most expensive regeneration projects ever proposed for an ecclesiastical building. 
The £34m scheme at the church of St Martin-in-the-fields, on Trafalgar Square in London, will be inaugurated by Prince Charles. 
He has agreed to be patron of the two-year programme under which the 280-year-old church will be renovated. There will be new accommodation in its vaults for its musicians, its itinerant population of homeless people, and the local Chinese community centre. 


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2004/mar/25/communities.arts










Rochester row(Assael Architects)
Proposed

One of the most unpleasant pieces of sixties architecture standing near Victoria Station could soon have an intimate meeting with a wrecking ball if the Notting Hill House Association and Barratt West London get their way. 

Located on Rochester Row, the narrow site is bounded by Greencoat Place to the north west and Greycoat Place to the north east and is less than 300 metres from the prime business and government centre of Victoria Street.



The proposals by Assael Architecture feature knocking down the existing office building and multi-storey car park on the site and replacing them with an interlinked couple of buildings, one residential and the other office, each with their own entrances.

The building will have its frontage framed using traditional Portland Stone with aluminium panels in between that will have patterning on them. Dreamed up by artist Oliver Marsden, combined together these will form a series of circles radiating out from a central spot rather like the concentric circles you see in a raindrops ripple.

Containing 38 private and 17 social apartments, the zinc clad penthouses will be located in a smaller stepped back two storey section surrounded by roof gardens creating a green living environment in the middle of a city for those who can afford it. They will also be able to enjoy some uninterrupted views over Westminster.











River lea regenerating scheme(5th Studio Architects)
Proposed.

5th Studio’s transformation of the River Lea Valley goes with the flow
11 July 2008
bdonline.co.uk
By Ellis Woodman

Industrial infrastructure and open spaces along east London’s River Lea will form the spine of a design framework devised by architect 5th Studio for the area’s transformation into dynamic parkland

Emerging from the ground just to the west of Luton, the River Lea tracks a 68km journey through the wilds of Essex and east London, feeding finally into the Thames at Canning Town, opposite the Millennium Dome. It has represented an important boundary at least since Roman times, providing an edge to Danelaw, and more recently dividing the counties of Essex and Middlesex and the London boroughs of Newham and Tower Hamlets. Thanks to Abercrombie’s 1944 London Regional Plan, the land that borders its final 26km is mostly parkland — the largest open space in London.

But while its upper reaches are spectacularly bucolic — a haven for horse riders, cyclists, bird watchers, and anglers — the Lea remains a working river, which is hemmed in by industrial use for its final meandering 3km through the area known as the Lower Lea Valley. It is also cut across by heavily trafficked roads, by trains heading east from Liverpool Street and Fenchurch Street stations, and by those of the Docklands Light Railway. Anyone hoping to walk from the north end of the park to the Thames needs to be both determined and fearless.










By 2020, the journey should be considerably easier. That is the anticipated completion date of an epic programme of works to open the Lower Lea Valley to much greater public use. At present, the project takes the form of a design framework that has been developed by 5th Studio, working with the German landscape architect Latz & Partners. Recently published, it sets in place a vision that will guide a series of competitions and direct commissions over the next 12 years.










The impetus for change has come from transformations that are already under way. Towards the northern end of the site, the 2012 Olympic Park is being constructed, a wholesale piece of urban restructuring that has seen the demolition of a large number of light industrial buildings. The framework aims to identify how this new public resource can be integrated into Abercrombie’s larger scheme, and also how the valley as a whole might enjoy a more expansive interface with the Thames.

The strategy proposed for achieving these ends is very different from the “slash and burn” approach adopted by the designers of the Olympic Park. A limited amount of compulsory land purchase may be undertaken, but the intention is that much of what is already in place will stay. Given that the landscape is characterised by such operations as builders’ merchants, waste recycling facilities, and factories producing fast food, it is clear that this will be a very different park to any that yet exists in Britain.










“It is understood that objects of industry can bring character and animation to spaces of recreation”

Where it does find some parallel is in a park realised by Latz & Partners during the nineties outside the German city of Duisburg. Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord occupies a 200ha site, a large part of which was formerly a coal and steel production plant. Rather than wiping away the traces of these activities, the practice reframed the enormous buildings and machines that remained through a series of discrete landscape interventions and by introducing a range of cultural and leisure uses. The park’s character might be thought of as a post-industrial variant on 18th century notions of the sublime. The formula has proved wildly successful, attracting half a million visitors each year to a landscape previously given scant regard.










In contrast, the Lower Lea Valley is still very much a working environment, and the plan aims to maintain it as such. In common with Duisburg-Nord, the scheme demonstrates an understanding that the objects of industry — whether they be buildings, infrastructural elements or piles of waste waiting to be shipped off to foreign climes — can bring character and animation to spaces of recreation. The two schemes are also alike in that they are collage-like assemblies of distinct environments — a very different sensibility from the ambition evident in the renderings of the Olympic Park, where landscape and buildings will be united in a singular expression.

The Lower Lea Valley scheme has been conceived as nine territories, which will be skewered by a new ground surface incorporating a series of bridge links in order to radically improve accessibility. The architects have dubbed this primary element the Fatwalk in recognition of the fact that it constitutes both a route and a place in its own right. Its minimum width has been gauged to accommodate a mix of riders, cyclists and walkers, but at many points it claims a more expansive territory, enabling other activities to take hold.










Among the environments that are envisaged along the way are a forest within which seven listed gasholders form clearings. The retained structures can potentially be given over to new uses, one scenario being that they become London’s equivalent to the Eden Project’s biomes.

Twenty thousand homes are to be built in the area in the next decade — one of the project’s fundamental drivers — and a number of major housing schemes are proposed for sites fronting the Lea. Here, the framework aims to “catch and steer” these developments towards an outcome that contributes to the idea of the park. In particular, it identifies how a language of planting and exposed drainage channels might extend the perception of the park deep into this edge condition. Where there is industry, the impulse has been to encourage building owners to simplify the relationship between public and private space by allowing the Fatwalk to run hard against the walls of their big sheds. Where there is infrastructure, landscape interventions of a comparable scale are proposed.










“A spoil heap set to be created by the construction of Crossrail is reimagined as a faux volcano”

The uncultivated nature of the place is embraced as a quality. In one area termed the Exotic Wild by the architects, the spoil heap set to be produced by the construction of Crossrail is reimagined as a faux volcano. It sits in relation to an artificial cliff that extends out of a wildlife park, consuming the elevated
Docklands Light Railway as it does so. The Tyrannosaurus rex that populates the drawing of this area is, one trusts, no more than indicative.

The area that stands to be transformed most dramatically is the East India Dock Basin, where the Fatwalk meets the Thames. This is a place particularly rich in history, being the point from which the Virginia settlers sailed, and it is also where the East India Company ran its globe-spanning operation. It enjoys an extraordinary position on the river, standing at the head of the meander encompassing Greenwich Reachits present condition suggests nothing of that significance. There is a nature reserve here but, cut off from the surrounding fabric by road and railway, it is barely used.

The proposed scheme resolves the access issues and populates the now disused basin with a floating lido and platforms that will offer wildlife different types of habitat. On land, there is to be a café, alongside which an orchard will be established, a memory of a feature which stood here in the 18th century. A river boat connection is proposed, as well as facilities to buy a picnic and hire a bike — or even a horse.

Through these interventions, the place promises to fulfil its role as a gateway to the park and also provide one of those rare points in London — like Parliament Hill, Primrose Hill or Greenwich Park — which affords an understanding of a city-wide scale.

The serpentine pavilion(Frank Gehry architects)
Complete.

The Serpentine Gallery Pavilion 2008, which gives England the first built project by legendary architect Frank Gehry, is now open to the public. The spectacular structure – designed and engineered in collaboration with Arup – is anchored by four massive steel columns and is comprised of large timber planks and a complex network of overlapping glass planes that create a dramatic, multi-dimensional space. Gehry and his team took inspiration for this year’s Pavilion from a fascinating variety of sources including the elaborate wooden catapults designed by Leonardo da Vinci as well as the striped walls of summer beach huts. Part-amphitheatre, part-promenade, these seemingly random elements make a transformative place for reflection and relaxation by day, and discussion and performance by night.










The Tate extension.(Herzog & de Meuron)
Proposed.

Hulking behind the Tate Modern in London like a Jawan sandcrawler about to nab priceless art is the latest redesign from the pens of Herzog & de Meuron of the gallery's planned extension.

The proposals also take advantage of three major unused oil tanks below by turning them into additional exhibition space and creating the lower three floors of what will be an eleven story scheme that rises to 65 metres in height above ground. 

Linking the whole thing together will be what is described as a "ceremonial route", a staircase that winds its way from the bottom to the top. 

Although they have retained the basic massing of the previous proposals that's where the similarity ends. Those were a stack of translucent glass blocks but this time Herzog & de Meuron have turned to the inspiration of the original Giles Gilbert Scott designed power station that is now the Tate Modern and adopted brick.










10 Lime street.(Rolfe Judd architects)
Under construction .

Rising in the heart of the City of London, just metres from its famous neighbour the Lloyds Building, is 10 Lime Street.

This is a new largely office development that also features two ground floor retail units, one sandwiched either side of the reception area aimed at becoming prime shopping space. 

Rising above this are seven floors of office space with floor plates up to 677 square metres each. In all there will be 4,089 square metres of office space and 1,012 square metres of retail. Topping 10 Lime Street is a plant floor.










Grosvernor waterside.(MAKE)
Under construction

Rising now in west London is one of the most luxurious residential developments currently under construction. 

It's been developed by St James Homes Ltd and pitched clearly at the upper end of the market. This portion of the project sees 103 private apartments and 196 affordable units built in two blocks joined together by a shared ground level podium that rise to ten and twelve floors respectively.

They have been designed by Make Architects who have come up with a distinctive design for the front of the shorter building, Brammah, that at first looks unique with recessed vertical and horizontal slots shaped like tetris tiles standing behind aluminium panels. 

There is however a striking resemblance between this patterning and the Hallfield Estate in Bayswater, a now restored council block, but Make have always been a lover of modernism aiming simply to put a high-tech futuristic tilt on it.

Patterning another layer on the aluminium cladding is a piece of public art by Clare Woods who has turned it into a massive canvas with an etched piece aimed at resembling the sunlight that would project through the trees before the site was cleared for development. With branches and shadows outlined although we can't help but think of the silhouette of some scary monster creeping onto the building. 

Both buildings are orientated to enjoy maximum views of the nearby River Thames with the shorter one lining the dockside at ground level with a double height colonnaded lower floor that will contain several restaurant or retail outlets.

Green features include rainwater collection to keep the green spaces fertile and CHP plant giving supplementary power to the buildings.

Three blocks are already finished on Grosvenor Waterside and construction is well underway on Brammah. Completion of it should conclude in 2009.










Adelphi point(Parritt Leng architects.)
Status unknown. 




























London based developer Investland has been given the go ahead to start work on its planned project for Edmonton, Adelphi Point. 

Yet to enjoy the growth other fringe parts of the capital are currently experiencing the scheme promises to be the starting point for rejuvenation of the area that is located in the London Borough of Enfield.

Sited on an old petrol station on Fore Street the development, which has been described by local planners as a "strong landmark" comes from the drawing board of Parritt Leng architects. The project will play host to 520 square metres of A1 commercial space located at ground level along with 24 apartments.

It will feature a 29.5 metre, nine-storey tower attached to a three storey base. The lower level of the project will have glass facades whilst part of the tower and the upper level of the base is dominated by vertical fins running up the remainder of it giving the building a distinctive and striking appearance.

With sustainable being the first word on peoples lips these days the project will not disappoint the greenies, natural ventilation and insulation is built in to lower the buildings energy demands and solar panels to heat water for the building are incorporated into the roof.

As London's commuter belt widens, Edmonton's close proximity and good transport links means that the area is now predicted to become one of the next big locations to be swarmed on by city workers who either just manage not to earn enough to live in the capital or wish to go home to somewhere a little less hectic.

Work should start on the site very soon although as of yet no completion date has been given but it shouldn't be long before Edmonton can start to enjoy its latest landmark. 

Olympic Swimming pool(Zaha hadid architects)
Under construction 





































The UK’s Olympic Delivery Authority (ODA) has reported that Zaha’s Aquatic Centre will now cost £210 million GBP, three times the original budget of £75 million. Part of the overrun is due to the UK’s VAT tax but moulded components in Zaha’s sweeping roof and expensive glass panels have been blamed as well. The roof is expected to cost £60 million alone.

Tower 42 extension(Studio Egret West)
Proposed.

Tower 42 could be set for a make-over if new plans by joint owners, Hermes and Black Rock are realised.

Faced with the growing competition as one of the only skyscrapers in the City of London from a whole host of new towers such as 122 Leadenhall and the Bishopsgate Tower that offer much more by the way of square metres.

Their solution to responding to these rival developments is to radically rebuild the glass podium that connects the tower to Old Broad Street by creating a glass honeycomb of offices in it’s place that will rise up to eleven floors tall designed by Studio Egret West. 

The existing pin-striped glass and stainless steel main structure of the skyscraper will remain intact but the new development will total about 25,000 square metres, a net increase of 11,000 on what is presently there.

Many improvements are also planned to the current public realm at the base of the tower which is dominated by a labyrinth of raised passages making existing pedestrian access through the site a confusing experience. These will be removed with new links through the site built in their place.

Development of the site is complicated by some of the lower-rise historic Gibson Banking Hall next to the skyscraper that dictated the originally cantilevered nature of the Natwest Tower when it was originally built in the 1970s.

There is also the issue of existing tenancies such as the Royal Bank of Scotland which the developers hope can be persuaded to surrender its lease before the end of the year so that work can begin. 20 and 30 Old Broad Street are also up for development as part of the scheme meaning it will have to be phased in over ten years.

Hermes and Black Rock are aiming for beginning consultations with the planning department at the City of London on how to proceed this summer.










Fore street Telephone exchange site.(HKR architects)

Telereal's £74 million development in the City of London to replace the Fore Street Telephone Exchange has been given the thumbs up by the local council.

Sandwiched on a plot near Moorgate Station between Moorhouse, Citypoint and the Barbican, the 56 metre tall office development will have 13 floors above ground and 56,000 square metres of which 31,800 will be grade A commercial space. 

It's been designed by architects HKR, who have come up with a large rectangular block with easily configurable regular floor-plates that can offer the maximum amount of space per floor. 

The roof line dominated by an angled top that will allow the office occupiers to have roof gardens on no less than six different levels creating a relatively large amount of outdoor space to be enjoyed. This is a solution that means that different tenants on each of the top floors can have their own private space rather than share with other companies.

At ground level ringing the outside, V columns are noticeable. Their purpose is not purely a solid decorative contrast to the glass of the ground level as the Cross rail tunnel will cut under the site. 

Rather than dig exceptionally deep foundations, as with the nearby Moorhouse that manages to reach 57 metres below ground, these columns will help cantilever the building weight away from the centre of the plot and on to the edge of the site. 



















Monument offices(MAKE)
Approved.
Make Architects' striking new Monument offices granted consent

A stunning new addition to the City of London’s office market is set for development, with the granting of planning consent for a new, 90,000 sq ft building at Monument. The City of London granted consent today for the striking, 10-storey building. Designed by architects Make, the development will be taken forward by a joint venture between The Carlyle Group and Bellhouse Joseph. Suitable as a prestigious HQ address, or for multiple-occupancy, the crystalline structure will be based in the square in which Monument stands.



















Tooley street(Couldn’t find the architect)
Under construction.
Tooley Street.U/C.
Cafes&Offices.Due for completion May 2008.



















Fleetbank House(CF Moeller)
Proposed.
http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1132

CF Moeller has designed this new office building for developer Land Securities in the heart of the City of London.

With 13 storeys including ground and a plant floor on the top, the scheme will be 53 metres tall and contain 40,422 square meters of office with ground floor retail.

Located to the south of Fleet Street and the immediate west of Salisbury Square, it replaces the present Fleetbank House, a sixties office block, 43 metres tall that currently dominates the site. Other buildings will also go including the Coach and Horses, a 19th century public house, and Chronicle House which fronts straight on to Fleet Street and will have its façade retained.





































1 New Change(Jean nouvel)

From Evening Standard

A mall for St Paul's
By Luke Leitch, Evening Standard
6 June 2005

A multi-million pound shopping centre and office complex is to be built in the shadow of St Paul's Cathedral.

The Corporation of London is processing a planning application for the £200million One New Change development, which has been designed by French architect Jean Nouvel.

Developer Land Securities describes the building as: "A new 220,000sqft retail destination over three floors, making it one of the largest consolidated retail spaces across central London.

"The development will also comprise approximately 340,000sqft of premier office accommodation."

The building will be in one of the most architecturally sensitive locations London has to offer - beside the east transept of Sir Christopher Wren's 17th-century masterpiece. However, its architect insists that the complex will "set up a dialogue" with the cathedral, not impose upon it.

The Dean and Chapter of St Paul's, the Greater London Authority and the Commission for Architecture and the Built Environment are all understood to have approved the design before the application was filed.

Mr Nouvel's glass building will comprise four sections to create new views of the cathedral for shoppers and office workers. A "significant" public artwork will sit at the centre.

The roof, which will include an open-air plaza and a viewing platform, is angled to prevent obstruction of cathedral vistas from other London locations.

Mr Nouvel is an internationally acclaimed architect who has never created a major building in London.

His most recent landmark design is Barcelona's Agbar Tower, which is reminiscent of our own "Gherkin" - the Swiss Re building at 30 St Mary Axe.

Mr Nouvel said: "The design of One New Change is about enriching the City with a new sort of modernity, one that reaches beyond itself to speak, to contemplate and to reveal the diverse character of its surroundings. It is a contemporary building which will set up a dialogue with St Paul's and the neighbouring buildings.

"The proposed design is calm and deferential to St Paul's Cathedral and provides a unique opportunity to bring the public into the site."

The design was chosen through an open architectural competition judged by a panel including Millennium Dome architect Lord Rogers and Architecture Institute director Rowan Moore, the Evening Standard's architecture critic.

If planning permission is granted, the three-acre site's existing red-brick building would be demolished.






























Hope you enjoyed that.

A little list of Approved or U/C projects in the list(s).

10 lime street-U/C.
Hampton house-approved.
The walbrook-U/C.
Walbrook square-Approved.
100 middlesex street-U/C.
Trinity EC3-Approved.
North London cultural centre-Approved.
Newhall scheme-U/C.
Oxford street scheme-U/C.
Eveline lowe school-Approved.
St martin in the fields-Approved.
Grosvernor waterside-U/C.
Olympic swimming pool-U/C.
Monument offices-Approved.
Tooley street-U/C.
1 New Change-U/C.
Beizer-U/C.
Stonebridge Hillside Hub-U/C.


----------



## Manuel

Great work! I'll post projects to complement the one you have already shared with us.


----------



## Manuel

Close to St Paul










Rothchild HQ (Koolhas)









Energy Station, Stratford, MacAslan and partners









Bezier, Old Street,









Heart of East Greenwich, Make









Beadon Roads, Hamiltons Associates, Hammersmith









Hoxton Gallery, Zaha Hadid

















Mitsui Fudosan Building, Hanover Square, 









Dalston Quarter, MacAslan









Grimbsy Street, Michael Trentham


----------



## city_thing

Foster + Partners are really putting their stamp on London.

Many of the smaller designs that are happening within The City are just ugly IMHO. A lot are great, but some really shouldn't be allowed anywhere near the square mile.


----------



## jayo

Thanks for that manuel.
Oh,you forgot 1 new change. 
I add that to the list.


----------



## Gherkin

Some great projects here! I only really look at high rise projects on here but some of those are stunning.


----------



## Manuel

Carmine Building, Paddington Basin
Mossessian & Partners









The other buildings of the phased development. Building C, Perkins & Will








Building B, Perkins and Will


----------



## Big Texan

any photos of progress then?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^

Great . THANKS!


And they continu with tall buildings in London is absolutly amazing!

*New Eco Tower Planned For Vauxhall.*









The nascent cluster of tall buildings at Vauxhall in London could be getting another tower if plans by Amin Taha Associates and Carey Jones are approved.

Vauxhall Sky Gardens is being developed by Fairbriar Projects. The scheme will sit on a site off Wyvil Road and Wandsworth Road about a third of a mile south west of Vauxhall Station. The plot already has a number of tall buildings in the immediate vicinity including Keybridge House practically next door and Market Towers only 100 or metres to the north.

The scheme features a 35 storey tower rising to 120 metres in height with attached 3 to 6 storey tall podium. It will offer 9,000 square metres of office space plus accommodation for 178 new apartments, 229 square metres of retail and 33 spaces for cars to park in.

The scheme will be clad entirely in glass of varying shades creating a patchwork of differing transparencies although the notable part of the design is two very visible skygardens.

These are not intended to just be the odd fake plastic tree but rather triple height communal areas tall enough to plant trees in and serve all year round as winter gardens. The lower garden level will be on the 8th floor whilst the upper one stands on the top of the tower, something that along with the glass should provide a living translucent green crown.

Adding even more greenery to the interior of the building will be mini winter gardens contained in balconies that all the apartments will have, even the affordable ones. 

Above the roof the aim is to cover much of it in solar panels to generate electricity, some 300 square metres in all which will generate enough electricity for 1% of the schemes power requirements. Underground further power generation will be made from a combined heat pump generating an additional 1% of the building power. 

Added up with improvements to the design of the scheme over the average today there should be total savings in emissions of 30%.

The end result is a tower, that if approved will be highly visible behind St George Wharf when viewed from places Westminster Bridge making it rather uncontroversial. Environmentally it may be killer, but in skyline terms it's no thriller.


----------



## Dubai-Toluca

mg: I have to live there


----------



## Zenith

I may be biased but mate it is totally amazing in London.


----------



## TallBox

Cool. There's better architectural diversity in the proposed lowrise stuff than the skyscrapers proposed!

Materials use for example - from the Hoxton Gallery to the timber-frame Serpentine thing, to the brick addition to the Tate Modern. Whereas all the skyscrapers proposed for London are entirely glass 

Anyway, great lowrise stuff going on. Can't wait to see this stuff finished ?


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> If all of the planned schemes go forward, there would be 44 100m+ highrises in the cluster, amazing for a European city.


Well, in La Défense there are 39 100m+ highrises already built, and 10 more planned before 2015, if I'm not forgetting any (I usually don't keep track of buildings under 150 meters). So I don't know if it's amazing, but it's not a unique case in Europe.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I was under the impression that La Defense was much more spread out and less dense than the Wharf though?

Edit: BTW, I'm not saying La Defense isn't amazing for a European cluster in terms of how many towers it has. There can be more than one amazing case of a cluster on a continent


----------



## jayo

And remember,paris most of the buildings over 100 meters tall in the one cluster La Défense (Apart from a few).So in London as a whole there would be around 60 or 70 or maybe even 80 buildings approved,complete or under construction over 100 meters tall.

EDIT-from skyscraper news i got a number off 122 buildings over 100 metres tall,approved,U/C,complete,proposed or pre-planning(Excluding pre-planning the number would be about 112.


----------



## brisavoine

Newcastle Guy said:


> I was under the impression that La Defense was much more spread out and less dense than the Wharf though?


The official area of La Défense extends over 160 hectares (395 acres), but the heart of it, the concrete slab (la dalle) where most of the towers are located, extends only over 31 hectares (77 acres). These figures come from the La Défense Authority website. As for Canary Wharf, the area managed by Canary Wharf Group plc, which is known as "the Estate", extends over 97 acres (figure from the Canary Wharf Group website), but I don't know if all the towers are located in this area known as "the Estate" or if some are built beyond it.


jayo said:


> And remember,paris most of the buildings over 100 meters tall in the one cluster La Défense (Apart from a few).So in London as a whole there would be around 60 or 70 or maybe even 80 buildings approved,complete or under construction over 100 meters tall.
> 
> EDIT-from skyscraper news i got a number off 122 buildings over 100 metres tall,approved,U/C,complete,proposed or pre-planning(Excluding pre-planning the number would be about 112.


In Greater Paris there are 74 100m+ buildings already built according to Skyscraperpage (only 39 of these are in La Défense, i.e. little more than half). I don't know if they have all the 100m+ towers in their database or if they are missing some. Then there are at least 17 100m+ buildings that are either under construction or planned/approved, but I don't usually keep track of towers between 100m and 150m in Greater Paris, so I could be forgetting some. So that's at least 91 100m+ buildings. The mayor of Paris is also due to anounce two or three more towers shortly, and several mayors in the inner suburbs are also due to make some anouncements.

In any case, since this is a skyscraper forum, I think it is more appropriate to make tallies of 150m+ buildings.


----------



## brisavoine

jayo said:


> EDIT-from skyscraper news i got a number off 122 buildings over 100 metres tall,approved,U/C,complete,proposed or pre-planning(Excluding pre-planning the number would be about 112.


Double-checking on Skyscrapernews, I see the bulk of the buildings you mentioned are actually proposed buildings. In London, from what I've seen over the years, developers propose lots of buildings, but that doesn't mean they necessarily end up being built, far from it. In comparison, in Paris, developers tend to act behind the scenes and make little public proposals (Hermitage is a recent exception, but then Hermitage is a Russian group). When we hear about new towers in Greater Paris, they are usually already approved by the local council or with a great chance of being approved.

Also, I see you included telecom masts, stadiums and power stations in your tally, which I didn't include for Greater Paris. If we include only habitable buildings and churches, this is what we get.

100m+ buildings:


Code:


                       Greater London    Greater Paris
Already built                30               74
U/C & planned/approved       38               17 (maybe some missing)
Pre-planning                 11           2 to 3 in City of Paris, 2 in Issy,
                                          some in Clichy, St Ouen, Bagnolet, 
                                          possibly elsewhere
Proposed                     35               ??


----------



## nukey

This isnt a comparison thread as far as Im aware.


----------



## jayo

ohh shut up.

Theres no harm in going off topic,once in a while.After-all this thread is about London.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

"The official area of La Défense extends over 160 hectares (395 acres), but the heart of it, the concrete slab (la dalle) where most of the towers are located, extends only over 31 hectares (77 acres). These figures come from the La Défense Authority website. As for Canary Wharf, the area managed by Canary Wharf Group plc, which is known as "the Estate", extends over 97 acres (figure from the Canary Wharf Group website), but I don't know if all the towers are located in this area known as "the Estate" or if some are built beyond it."

Really? Hmm, that's interesting. La Defense always looks much less dense in pictures than Canary Wharf does.

This is how it works out for the whole of London for anyone interested:

200m+	3	13
150m+	9	38
100m+	18	103


----------



## jayo

Newcastle Guy said:


> 200m+	3	13
> 150m+	9	38
> 100m+	18	103


I don't get it.
:nuts:


----------



## tuten

Ive been at the heart of both la defence and canary wharf, and while la defence has more towers, it doesnt seems as dence from ground level. 


Oh and if your ever in Paris, don't walk to la defence like some silly french guy told me to. :bash:


----------



## nukey

> ohh shut up.


jayo, no need to be rude.
This same argument, in other permutations has happened so many times before. Not every needs to be happy with it.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Big Texan said:


> any photos of progress then?


London construction threads here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=941


----------



## Shezan

lovely and classy projects


----------



## Newcastle Guy

jayo said:


> I don't get it.
> :nuts:


Ah, sorry. First number is *built*, second number is *built and planned*.


----------



## jayo

ok thanks for that.
=)


----------



## Newcastle Guy

New renderings from Hayes Davidson:



































































































































































For anyone interested in New York proposals, *the site* also has projects from there!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Newcastle Guy!!!


YOU have posted stunning renders :banana: :banana: :banana: 


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

but i have one to.


----------



## ldnbornandbred

^^^ amazing renders by both, but probably one of the best renders i have ever seen of the shard, amazing work Buyckske Ruben

btw as this is my first post, SUP PPL


----------



## ferge

woaaaaaaaaaah that is one sweeeet render! I just love this lil cluster that is proposed for this area, it really will do wonders. But this tower looks as sexy as virtual structures can :|


----------



## the spliff fairy

those are some of the most realistic renders Ive seen.

This is particularly impressive:


----------



## Luo

Very very nice projects of one of the most beautiful cities of the world.

:cheers:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

More pics of a new CW plan:



london lad said:


> Oracle have a couple more pics up.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Fosters New Wharf Crossrail Plans*










Their design of the Jubilee Line London Underground at Canary Wharf was considered a triumph and now Foster and Partners are hoping they can be successful for the second time with a Crossrail Station alongside North Quay. 
link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1818


----------



## Zenith

That is a triumph, pure and simple.


----------



## wjfox

I've updated all the info at the start of this thread.


----------



## H3ktor

Woooow!!... where's the old London that I used to heard about?, the one with the Buckingham Palace, the Big Ben, the Tower Bridge? hahaha:lol:.... there are really nice projects in the UK capital, I just luv them!!!


----------



## Snowy

The new Crossrail station at CW looks outstanding! It's a brilliant design, like something from a sci-fi film. I love all the greenery too. Fantastic!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

gorgeous looking buildings...


----------



## Martounet

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Twelve firms chosen for £15.9 billion transport initiative.*
Crossrail have announced the 12 firms who have secured Design Framework Agreements to competitively tender for Crossrail design work. The chosen firms will have the opportunity to compete for packages of design work on the Crossrail project, including work on tunnels and shafts, stations, and railway systems. 










*The construction of the new rail system connecting Heathrow Airport in the west of London to Abbey Wood *in the east of the city is to be constructed with a £15.9 billion funding package and is set to be complete and *functioning in 2017. *

The twelve firms to compete for tender are: Aedas Group Ltd, Atkins Ltd, BDP Ltd, Capita Symonds Ltd, Halcrow Group Ltd, Hyder Consulting (UK) Ltd, Jacobs Engineering U.K. Ltd, Mott MacDonald Ltd, Ove Arup & Partners International Ltd, Parsons Brinckerhoff Ltd, Scott Wilson Railways Ltd, and WSP UK Limited.










Aedas are currently working on the redesign of Whitechapel Station. The project involves the station redesign providing interchange with the existing East London line and London underground’s District and Hammersmith & City Lines, together with a new ticket hall. 

LINK: http://static.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/10857_2_Whitechapel a2big.jpg


Find more information on Crossrail: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10142


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Squires Potters Fields Plans Mooted.

New plans have finally been publicly announced for what is one of the most contentious development sites in central London, Potters Fields, called One Tower Bridge.










Located near the southern end of Tower Bridge, the famous Victorian Gothic structure, previous plans by Berkeley Homes had seen a cluster of towers designed by Ian Ritchie nicknamed "Daleks" after their resemblance to the Doctor Who baddies. 

Locals and their council, Southwark, however remained unimpressed and have fought the scheme at every turn causing it to eventually be put on the back burner and replaced with today's plans by Squire and Partners.


They have seen a decrease in public space in Potters Fields, something that the previous plans didn't do, *with there now being 374 new apartments hosted in seven buildings including a 20 storey residential tower of studio apartments, *that sticks above the development rather like the chimney of the Tate Modern. 

Incredibly, and with total seriousness, the scheme claimed to have the same dimensions as St Mark's Square in Venice and has even been dubbed a "campanile" by the developer. 

Of particular concern now will be the wall-like low-rise building that lies along a north-east axis on the northern edge of the site and closes off the views into the site, something that Ritchie's cluster of towers did not do. Reverting back to the seventies, access through the block is by a series of underpasses that block the sky out to passers-by.

Gone too is the light reflective cladding replaced with solid earthen shades and horizontal strips of glass for windows working as a safe piece of modernity with none of the braveness of the previous proposals. 

In one major deviation from the previous proposals, included in the plans this time is a new street that runs from the southern end of Tower Bridge to the eastern end of Tooley Street and will contain a host of new shops. 

In all there will be 1,000 square metres of retail space with another 8,000 square metres for an as yet undecided artistic or cultural venue that could be anything from a dance studio to a museum.

Public permeability is further added to the scheme by the fact that all the routes through it will be accessible at all times rather than the gated semi-public developments that increasingly pepper London. This however is no different to the Ian Ritchie plans that also went for maximum public access.

It should be interesting to see how the locals greet this scheme and if it is bland and safe enough to win their approval. 

source: skycrapernews


other link: http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/dailynews/2008/12/latest_potters_field_designs_revealed.html


----------



## wjfox

100 Middlesex Street, a new 105m midrise going up in the City (photo by Chest) -


----------



## jonovision

Holy crapy!? Where did that come from?! Can you post a render of it?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

On command here some pics


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

The revised plans for the Arcadia Centre in Ealing, West London, have been approved by the local council despite much howling from residents who oppose the scheme.










http://www.ealinggazette.co.uk/eali...18/arcadia-approved-in-ealing-64767-22505087/


----------



## wjfox

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...+project+as+TfL+and+developer+talk/article.do











*Deal still not signed on Elephant & Castle project as TfL and developer talk*

Mira Bar Hillel
24.12.08

*The £1.5billion regeneration of Elephant & Castle has suffered a major setback, it emerged today.*

A deal confirming the revamp was supposed to have been signed in July last year, but insiders have revealed it will not be signed until May next year.

The delay is being caused by negotiations between Transport for London and developer Lend Lease, which is also responsible for the 2012 Olympic Village.

The renovation plan is supposed to involve the redevelopment of the Northern line, as well as an overhaul of the area's southern roundabout and northern gyratory system but complications over alterations to the transport links mean the plan is now on hold until spring.

Paul Noblet, Southwark council's executive member for regeneration, said: "I am totally committed to the regeneration of Elephant & Castle and I have been personally reassured that despite the current economic situation, Lend Lease wish to conclude this deal as quickly as practical.

"However, it would be irresponsible for either side to agree a deal before the negotiations with TfL are concluded."

Lend Lease is set to develop the 170-acre site in the town centre with a scheme including 6,000 homes and a shopping complex.

The intended completion date was 2014 but the Australian company has suffered several setbacks in Britain this year and it is unlikely the scheme will be completed by then.

In July the Olympics Delivery Authority announced that Lend Lease had failed to raise the £450billion of private funding it had said it would find.

The company is now project manager for the athletes' village instead of the main developer.

In August Lend Lease also pulled out of a £3billion scheme to redevelop council estates at Canning Town and Custom House, not far from the Olympics site.

They also ditched a £500million plan to redevelop the town centre of Stockport in Cheshire, over which it signed a development agreement with Stockport council in July last year. Construction was expected to start in 2010.

September saw the resignations of both the UK chairman and deputy chairman of Lend Lease, Nigel Hugill and Robin Butler, who were behind the firm's massive expansion in Britain.

In 2002 Southwark Land Regeneration pulled out of a £1.5billion scheme to regenerate Elephant & Castle, with towers by Lord Foster, 18 months after being chosen to be the council's development partner.

The reason was said to be failure of the developers to agree with the local authority over the role of the private sector.

A TfL spokeswoman said: "TfL and the Mayor are both supportive of the regeneration of the Elephant & Castle.

"We are working in partnership with Southwark council and Lend Lease on a feasibility study which will identify the impacts of the proposed development on the transport network.

"Any costs for the project rest with Lend Lease. This work programme has been agreed between all parties and should be complete by spring."

Lend Lease declined to comment.


----------



## Navman1

London doesn't need highrises to be a great city.


----------



## pricemazda

^No but it does need high rises to house its population growth


----------



## youo

london is 4ever growng


----------



## city_thing

Buyckske Ruben said:


> The revised plans for the Arcadia Centre in Ealing, West London, have been approved by the local council despite much howling from residents who oppose the scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ealinggazette.co.uk/eali...18/arcadia-approved-in-ealing-64767-22505087/


It's too bad the old design was hacked at by locals - it looked like a great building.


----------



## london lad

..



DarJoLe said:


> Herzog & de Meuron plans London towers
> 16 January 2009
> By Will Hurst
> 
> Swiss practice is working with Shard developer on UK’s tallest residential development
> 
> Herzog & de Meuron is working with the developer behind the Shard, Sellar Property Group, on credit crunch-defying designs for the tallest residential development in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary move given Britain’s worsening recession, the Swiss-based practice is proposing three slender and snaking towers with respective heights of 100m, 200m and 250m, close to the 310m-high Renzo Piano-designed Shard and soon-to-be-redeveloped London Bridge station.
> 
> If successful, the glazed scheme, dubbed the Three Houses project and masterminded by Sellar managing director James Sellar, who also commissioned Herzog & de Meuron for the proposed new Portsmouth FC stadium, would signal the emergence of a long proposed cluster of skyscrapers at London Bridge to rival those of Canary Wharf and the City.
> 
> The towers, which would dwarf Ian Simpson’s proposed 175m-high Beetham Tower at Blackfriars, would boast 380 apartments, along with a hotel, and retail and cinema space. But the sheer scale of the project is already dividing opinion among the select few who have seen it.
> 
> Fashion designer Zandra Rhodes, whose home and studio would be overshadowed by the proposed skyscrapers, has seen early plans and backs the scheme, but said it needed modification before being submitted for planning.
> 
> “This would fit in with the Shard,” she said. “These blocks would be good for the area and will tie in with other things going on. At the moment, this area is only car parks and needs reworking.”
> 
> But Rhodes also called for the scheme to include parkland, and for the tower nearest to the Bermondsey Street conservation area to be modified to lessen its impact. “You don’t need blocks annihilating Bermondsey Street,” she said.
> 
> New London Architecture director Peter Murray also gave the scheme his support.
> 
> “It’s quite a brave thing to be proposing at the moment,” he said.
> 
> “But they are looking at a very long-term plan, which is always a good thing.”
> 
> However, officers at Southwark Council are believed to have serious reservations about the height of the towers, a view echoed by local developer and conservation specialist Russell Gray.
> 
> “High-rise buildings have a place,” he said. “But this is slap bang next to buildings of consistent character and scale. I’m not impressed by this brash, brazen, in-your-face approach.
> 
> “If it got permission, it would establish a precedent… and you could do something a lot cheaper and nastier.”
> 
> The tallest tower, which would be 65 storeys, would include 121 flats along with the hotel, while the shortest, at 31 storeys, will boast 144 flats. The other tower will have a total of 115 flats contained within 51 storeys.
> 
> Sellar Property Group declined to comment, but is due to unveil the project officially with Herzog & de Meuron in mid-February.
> 
> The Shard itself is set to be the tallest tower in Europe. Work on the skyscraper — part of a wider £1.4 billion complex — is due to begin this month after a vital investment was made last month by Middle Eastern developer Qatari Diar.
> 
> JAMES SELLAR
> The 35-year-old managing director of Sellar Property Group has emerged from his father Irvine’s shadow as a patron of high-quality architecture. He has commissioned Herzog& de Meuron for a stadium for Portsmouth FC and appointed David Chipperfield to work up plans for a major office scheme in the City of London.


----------



## wjfox

Some pics of *100 Middlesex Street* under construction, taken by chest -


----------



## wjfox

And here's a video I made yesterday in the City of London. It's about 7 minutes / 100 megabytes:

http://www.willfox.com/videos/skyscrapers/part2jan2009.wmv


If you prefer, you can watch a low-res version on my YouTube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohtR35VSvyg


----------



## XenonII

wjfox said:


> Demolition work has started on the site of Castle House (147m/43 storeys).


I love the distinctive roof on this building, very nice, just a shame the design wasn't a good 100-200 feet taller. Is it still being built?


----------



## wjfox

XenonII said:


> Is it still being built?



It's already under construction 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289065&page=56


----------



## cristof

great, i love so much London with his wonderful projects and constructions


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Woww London is coming really freaking awsome!!!!
:banana: :banana: :banana:


:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Darling Associates


















architects: http://www.darlingassociates.net/residential/iylo.htm

link: http://www.propertywire.com/news/company-news/iylo-stylish-new-future-for-croydon-200806031071.html


----------



## wjfox

3 new towers to join the Shard:

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/t.../construction_and_property/article5780235.ece


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Build this futuristic towers without discussion!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


Enough money in this world to realise that project! Crisis or not there a lot of very rich people that can invest in such beautifull buildings!


It will be a huge (image) boost for London of a modern city that is ready to go forward in the 21° century standards!


----------



## wjfox

A panorama I took today, from the 44th floor of "The Landmark" in Canary Wharf -


----------



## london lad

Tower in Elephant & Castle has now gone in for planning -44fls & 137.5m


----------



## wjfox

A video I made yesterday 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71VBnPpiHEM

Make sure you watch in "High Quality" mode.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Hahaha nice inside video of the tower(s) and very nice vieuw over London. That was really nice!


----------



## wjfox

A skyline view of Strata, by LiamF1:


----------



## Gherkin

Some new renderings of *Newfoundland Tower (145m)*




















































...and *Heron Quays West (198m)*


----------



## 909

Although I like the grey/silver cladding of many skyscrapers in London, I believe it would be great to have more colour in Canary Wharf. Too much silver is getting boring, the area could need some exciting and contrasting colours.


----------



## jonovision

Newfoundland Tower looks quite nice. Although looks like nothing I've ever seen in Newfoundland


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Wow Canary Wharf is coming like Manhatten in the near future!!!


I'm totaly impressed :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:!!!


----------



## wjfox

New renderings of *North Quay* (3 towers of 221m/209m/120m). These are approved, btw -


----------



## Gherkin

A couple of screenshots from this video, showing the *196m Heron Quays West* Tower(s?)


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Blackfriars Skyscrapers Approved.* 

Two major projects in London overlooking Blackfriars Road have been approved following a long public inquiry that saw two individual hearings merged together into one.

The schemes are the 163 metre tall Beetham Mirax Tower designed by Ian Simpson Architects which sits on One Blackfriars Road directly overlooking the bridge and will be a mixture of residential and hotel space. The unusual shape the skyscraper features has seen it nicknamed "the Boomerang".

20 Blackfriars Road is by Wilkinson Eyre who penned them for Land Securities. It's a twin tower proposal with the tallest building being a 141 metre tall residential tower and the shorter building being a 98 metre tall office block.

The main reason for the call in was that the buildings could be seen over the tip of the trees from certain viewpoints in St James Park. Beetham had even negotiated down in height their building prior to this winning over English Heritage with the compromises made on the scheme.

20 Blackfriars had been planned by the design team to appear from St James Park at the treeline and thus be barely perceptible to those enjoying the views causing much confusion for those working on the project as to why it had been called in in the first place.

But for the delays caused by the public inquiry Beetham's tower would already be under construction and they now aim on beginning their tower immediately once they can get financing in place, but as one would expect from the current economic climate there's no development dates yet for Land Securities project. 

Published on 26-03-2009 by Skyscrapernews.com 










   :banana:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Gherkin

Excellent news - yet more money wasted by English Heritage trying to halt high rise developments in London. :banana:

I can't wait to spend a day in the Tate Modern then go up to the 150m (ish?) viewing gallery and look out on London...


----------



## lindow

:applause:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Blackfriars towers approved.*

Hazel Blears gives nod to two major projects on banks of the Thames
Two schemes poised for construction at the popular tourist and culture spot of London’s South Bank have been given the go ahead by Communities Secretary Hazel Blears after their planning applications were taken in for review. Matters were taken over the heads of the Southwark Council planning committee in March last year following fears that they may conflict with national and regional policies on issues including height restrictions and landmark significance. 










1 Blackfriars Road by Ian Simpson Architects and 20 Blackfriars Road by Wilkinson Eyre Architects were both found to be compliant with the London Plan, English Heritage guidelines and the commanding planning guidelines for the City of London. Being outside of viewing corridors towards the Westminster heritage site and St James Park it was found that “both proposals would satisfy the policy framework relating to the location of tall buildings, including that they would have excellent accessibility to public transport facilities and be at a point of landmark significance,” said the inspector.

Ian Simpson Architects’ project will provide a landmark, sail-shaped, luxury hotel and residential tower with 96 apartments and 261 hotel rooms. An undulating public landscape is formed at the base and a public observation deck will be accessible at the top of the building. 

Wilkinson Eyre’s scheme at 20 Blackfriars Road consists of two towers of 23 and 42 storeys and a public square. The smaller of the two towers will be used for commercial space and the larger for residential. 










The inspector praised the potential of both schemes: “One of the proposals would bring a hotel; the other would bring offices; both would bring housing, shops/cafes/restaurants and open space,” reads the inspectors report, “Whether individually or jointly, it is difficult to see how the two proposals could not, by consolidating and adding to what is there, ‘help to provide a coherent location for economic clusters of related activities’.” 

Jim Eyre, Director of Wilkinson Eyre, said of the news: “We are very pleased for our client, Circleplane and, of course, for the team at No. 1 Blackfriars. We are absolutely delighted with the Inspector’s ringing endorsement of the quality of our design and his clear and positive position on both the impact of our scheme from the Blue Bridge in St. James’ Park and on the beneficial contribution in urban design terms to London and in particular Southwark.

“We look forward to further discussions with Circleplane on how the project is taken forward in what we all recognize is an exceptionally difficult market.” 

link: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11356


SOURCE: www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## poltak

no quality at all. UGLY..........:lol:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

In your opinion. I don't share it..........:lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Alot of large *regeneration schemes* at the moment for some of the most deprived or ugly areas of town:


Slough new centre, the $800 million *Heart of Slough* project:









www.bdonline.co.uk


Gravesends new '*Heritage Quarter'* (yeah right)









http://g-h-q.co.uk


*Harlow Town Centre,* 1.3 million sq. feet









www.building.co.uk



*Tottenham Hale,* 1250 homes and offices, schools, hotels and retail









www.bdp.com








Henry, www.tinypic.com












*Kidbrooke Estate*, $1.8 billion redevelopment of one of the most notorious housing projects in the city









Henry, www.tinypic.com








Henry, www.tinypic.com








Henry, www.tinypic.com



*Elephant & Castle* $3 billion masterplan, once the 'Piccadilly Circus of the south', it was bombed flat and is now
one of the ugliest corners of London. 

what is looks like now:
















www.movingspace.com


with the worst flats in London









http://riqo.free.fr


The new plan:
















www.elephantandcastle.org.uk















Fitz44, www.photobucket.com















www.bdonline.co.uk




Oakmayne Plaza area, Elephant & Castle
















www.london-se1.co.uk, Fitz44, www.photobucket.com

and nearby the old petrol station site, Walworth Rd









Henry, www.tinypic.com








Henry, www.tinypic.com


and Strata, Elephant & Castle
















Fitx44.www.photobucket.com








nihil dicit, www.photobucket.com


*Quebec and Ontario Towers* complex, Canary Wharf

thanx to Henry
























































*Canada Water* new library and towers
















SELondoner, www.photobucket.com















SELondoner, www.photobucket.com, www.24dash.com















Fitz44

*Surrey Quays Leisure Park*
















www.surreyquaysleisure.com


*Dalston Square*, 500 new homes, schools and library
















Fitz44

...and a local interpretation 









Darrell Berry on Flickr


789 new homes for the *Thames Barrier Park* area









www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com








www.photobucket.com



667 apartments plus offices , and a 100 bed hotel for *Greenwich Reach*

























www.galliard-homes.co.uk








www.galliard-homes.co.uk








www.galliard-homes.co.uk


----------



## the spliff fairy

some *smaller schemes*, a whole rash of new proposals recently for small to medium builds.
these are the buildings that are really changing the face of London:



9 storey neo-brutalist residential in Finchley Rd 









Fitz44.www.photobucket.com








Fitz44.www.photobucket.com








Fitz44.www.photobucket.com

*6 Bevis Marks*, not far from the Gherkin

















Fitz44.www.photobucket.com









Fitz44.www.photobucket.com

1*19 Bishopsgate*























*National Maritime Museum extension, Sammy Ofer Wing*, Greenwich































Reclad of the Biological and Chemical Sciences Building in *Queen Mary College*





















New *Hoxton Square Gallery*, now competing with the White Cube on the same strip









El Greco, www.photobucket.com



Some from the shortlist for the *Housing Design Award* - Proposed/ U/C


*Ashburnham 3*
















Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com, www.propertyweek.com


*Digby Rd*, E9









Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com


*Brandon Street* SE17









Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com


*Tria*, E2









Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com


*Kickstart*, N2









Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com


These are not shortlisted, but nice anyway

*100 Violet Rd* by Stock Woolencroft










*Octavia House*










*Grove Market, Eltham*









www.thegroveeltham.com








www.thegroveeltham.com


*Kinetica, Hackney
*
















Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com








thanx Fitz 44, www.photobucket.com


----------



## the spliff fairy

*
Barrett Development, Camden*









GazKinz, www.photobucket.com


North Greenwich *TFL HQ*









Fitz44, www.photobucket.com








Fitz44, www.photobucket.com


*Indescon Court*









Fitz44, www.photobucket.com








Fitz44, www.photobucket.com









Fitz44, www.photobucket.com

area








http://homepage.mac.com


all following thanx to Fitx44



*Park Plaza Hotel, Waterloo*




























*Durston Street, Hackney*

















*
Queensbridge Rd, Hackney*



















*Kings Place, Kings Cross*










Henry, www.flickr.com








Henry, www.flickr.com









*Brewery Square*









Henry, www.flickr.com








Henry, www.flickr.com















Henry, www.flickr.com


*Arsenal Stadium residentials*










www.czwg.com








Manuel, www.flickr.com








Manuel, www.flickr.com








Manuel, www.flickr.com








Manuel, www.flickr.com








Manuel, www.flickr.com


and old stadium conversion into apartments
















www.thestadium-highbury.com, www.czwg.com


----------



## Lejaad

Nice to see my town get a little mention


----------



## wjfox

the spliff fairy said:


> Alot of large *regeneration schemes* at the moment for some of the most deprived or ugly areas of town:
> 
> ...



That's being scaled down, unfortunately, due to the new sightlines. Don't expect anything taller than 100m.


----------



## PortoNuts

WOW, this last list is fantastic!

I didn't know many of the smaller and less well known projects. In a decade or two London will have multiple modern, vibrant and dynamic areas.

:cheers:


----------



## jayo

PortoNuts said:


> WOW, this last list is fantastic!
> 
> I didn't know many of the smaller and less well known projects. In a decade or two London will have multiple modern, vibrant and dynamic areas.
> 
> :cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722498&highlight=

Check out this thread then. :cheers:


----------



## wjfox

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...+-+London+races+to+golden+Olympics/article.do











*Three years to go - London races to golden Olympics*

Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent
27.07.09 

*Lonon today began the three-year countdown to the Olympics with promises that the capital will stage the most memorable in history.*

The Games will begin at precisely 20:12 on 27 July 2012 and organising committee chairman Sebastian Coe said London was ready to do Britain proud.

Boris Johnson called for 12,000 extra volunteers to help stage "the greatest show on earth".

An Evening Standard poll has found that Londoners are resoundingly behind the Games, despite fears that the recession would dampen the sense of optimism.

A total of 64 per cent continue to support London hosting the Olympics and 58 per cent believe they will deliver lasting regeneration of east London. One in five say they want to volunteer to be part of the Games.

Lord Coe and Mr Johnson this morning boarded the first Olympic Javelin train from King's Cross, being whisked to Stratford in seven minutes with passengers including new world diving champion Tom Daley and Olympics minister Tessa Jowell.

Lord Coe said: "In exactly three years, London and the whole of the UK will be getting ready to stage the greatest event on earth and we will not disappoint. There is a tangible sense of excitement building and a genuine sense of belief that the Games will not only be a source of intense national pride, but that the benefits will be felt for generations to come."

Construction work on the 80,000-seat stadium is three to four months ahead of schedule, while work is progressing on the velodrome and on placing the roof on the aquatics centre.

The entire construction project remains within its enlarged £9.3billion budget, while a further £530million in private sponsorship has been raised by Lord Coe's organisation to cover the cost of staging the Games.

"We are a little bit further ahead of bang on target," said Lord Coe. "We have raised more money than any other host city and we are further down the road with our construction and detailed planning."

He added: "I broke 13 world records during my career, and I don't intend to break a fourteenth by being the chairman of an organisation that doesn't deliver the Games on time.

"Our athletes in Beijing last year gave us even more to believe in with some astonishing performances. Who can help but be excited by the thought of what they might achieve on home soil?"

The Mayor today called for 12,000 volunteers, in addition to the 70,000 needed to help at the Games, to provide a friendly welcome to visitors and help them get around the capital.

Mr Johnson said: "This role is vital, because these volunteers will be London's front line ambassadors."

Olympics chiefs will be buoyed by levels of support found in a national poll of 2,000 adults by ukNOW! for the Standard. It provides solid endorsement of the 2012 Games and is consistent with the last Standard poll in 2006.

A total of 51 per cent say the Games will provide a boost to the capital and only 38 per cent per cent believed it would be a burden to the economy.



--


*Reader views (5)*

Here's a sample of the latest reader views published.


_Time to lobby non - labour MP`s on a total rethink on whether we, the people want to subsidise Coe`s gravy train.
If we spent a tenth of the money lavished on the olympics and it’s parasitic entourage for health and exercise in schools (the only arena where kids can’t opt out), then we might see some improvement in the future.
The con that is the idea that olympics = more enthusiasm for fitness is not proven - most will sit cheering in front of a screen, mouths crammed full of fast food!
And incidentally - don’t advertise medal winners as "Olympians" - Olympians were Greek gods who resided on mount Olympus, so speaking as an atheist, God knows what Zeus would have made of it all!

- Darius Midwinter, London UK


I'll make sure to note the date in my electronic diary, so that when the time comes, I can book a long hoiday abroad and avoid this meaningless circus as much as possible.

- Cally G, Essex, UK


"An Evening Standard poll has found that Londoners are resoundingly behind the Games"
Really? When you say Londoner's do you mean actual Londoners or do you mean Tessa Jowell?

- Bob, Cheam


Is Stratford really the best place to show off London during the Games? The place is a crime riddled dump and I have no idea why they chose that place to build the stadium.

- Tim, London


Can I have my money back?

You wait until a year to go; costs will spiral even further as the builders start a go slow in an attempt to obtain lucrative overtime rates.

The people in charge haven't got a clue.

- Mark, South-East London_


----------



## PortoNuts

jayo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722498&highlight=
> 
> Check out this thread then. :cheers:


Thank you very much!:cheers:

I like most of them and even if some are not so good, as a whole they'll make a fabulous mixture.


----------



## london lad

These towers have finally got planning permission at the third time of asking. The site is just to the NE of Canary Wharf.
Probably wont start for a couple of years though.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tubeman

the spliff fairy said:


> *Elephant & Castle* $3 billion masterplan, once the 'Piccadilly Circus of the south', it was bombed flat and is now
> one of the ugliest corners of London.
> 
> what is looks like now:


Yay! That's my building bottom left hand corner :banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

london lad said:


> These towers have finally got planning permission at the third time of asking. The site is just to the NE of Canary Wharf.
> Probably wont start for a couple of years though.


Great!:cheers:

I find the architecture rather daring, especially with those bridge style links between the towers. How tall will they be?


----------



## Fizmo1337

Mhm, not so sure if I like most of the projects but in most cases it's an improvement of what was before.
Some projects look really good like the pic in the post above me but I don't really like the majority that much. Most of them remind me a bit of all those strange-style-looking-towers in Rotterdam. They try _too_ much to make it look good but they don't really appeal to me.

Anyway, good to see lot's of things happening in london.


----------



## City of Rain

oh crap.. london is booming!!

it must be growing sooo fast.. anyone have population projections (for the metro area, too)?? id love to see them!


----------



## the spliff fairy

at first they projected about 50-60,000 population increase every year, (7.6 million by 2016), but nowadays theyre rethinking it as 80-100,000.


Basically 

2001: 7.17 million
2005: 7.52 million
2016: 8.1/ 8.2 million?

The metro will of course be far larger.


----------



## Fenix1981

Very good.


----------



## City of Rain

the spliff fairy said:


> at first they projected about 50-60,000 population increase every year, (7.6 million by 2016), but nowadays theyre rethinking it as 80-100,000.
> 
> 
> Basically
> 
> 2001: 7.17 million
> 2005: 7.52 million
> 2016: 8.1/ 8.2 million?
> 
> The metro will of course be far larger.


wow, so its growing faster than big brother new york!! thats impressive 

maybe in a few years the london metro area would be bigger than that of new yorks! that would surely be amazing..

on wikipedia it says that londons metro area is 12,300,000 to 13,945,000.. thats a bit confusing. could anyone tell me the correct number?

it still has a long way to go before it surpasses new york with about 19 million, but yeah  london grew with 53 000 people from august 2008 till july (i think) 2009!


----------



## jayOOfoshO

some of these are really nice projects 

go London!


----------



## the spliff fairy

City of Rain said:


> wow, so its growing faster than big brother new york!! thats impressive
> 
> maybe in a few years the london metro area would be bigger than that of new yorks! that would surely be amazing..
> 
> on wikipedia it says that londons metro area is 12,300,000 to 13,945,000.. thats a bit confusing. could anyone tell me the correct number?
> 
> it still has a long way to go before it surpasses new york with about 19 million, but yeah  london grew with 53 000 people from august 2008 till july (i think) 2009!


The London metro also gets measures as 18 million, in the same size as NYC's.


----------



## jayo

the spliff fairy said:


> The London metro also gets measures as 18 million, in the same size as NYC's.


No its not.It somewhere between 12 million and 14 million.The 18 million number is probably for the whole of the southeast.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^er yep, the total area of the SE is about the size of NYC CSA calculation, 31,000 sq. km, if not smaller.

The 12-14 million figure is the area calculated around the M25 and greenbelt.

Bear in mind all this area is only 19,000 sq. km:


----------



## drkf1234

Fantastic proposals !


----------



## Zedferret

A fantastic pic from in the UK Strata thread. Official pic, upped by Razzell


----------



## lina.zhou26

so beautiful ,i want to go there to settle down


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Docklands Dollar Bay Finally Gets Tower Plans.


Back when this website was just a minnow we charted the attempts by residents to sell their apartment building and cash in on the growing property boom the first half of the decade saw. 

Then they didn't succeed but this time around it looks like theyve pulled it off as Londonewcastle are now working up a scheme for a 47 storey tower to stand on the site - enough to make it slightly under 500 feet in height.










Dollar Bay is a modestly sized eighties apartment block that sits at Lawn House Close on the eastern end of Marsh Wall in a prominent position that will give its western side views straight down the dock whilst those to the east towards the Millennium Dome will barely be obstructed either. The nearest planned tower is to the south west and will be Angel House with Wood Wharf W08 to the north west.

With this prime position in mind, Londonewcastle are planning to construct approximately 250 apartments in a scheme reportedly being worked on by Ian Simpson Architects. Early massing renderings of the tower show it with a triangular shaped floor plates and a sheer western face. The other faces of the building are angled to the north-east and south-west and taper in and out giving the tower a gentle bulge in its middle and slim line lower floors. 

This sort of design makes perfect commercial sense as the more space you can fit on floors further up the tower the greater the amount of money you can make from them - logic that Land Securities has previously applied to 20 Fenchurch Street in the City of London.

With a construction cost on the project estimated at £96 million, that makes it potentially worth 158.69 million times its name.

The project is being managed by Buro Four and tentatively has a start date of March 2010 with on-site completion in September 2013. Public consultation for the scheme began in May followed rapidly by the developer having filed a scoping opinion with Tower Hamlets council. 

The next step will of course be a planning application that should be surfacing later this year - something to look forward to as Britain emerges from recession. 


Published on 24-08-2009 by Skyscrapernews.com


----------



## london lad

New resi tower for Elephant and castle.

































In relation to the rest of E&C


----------



## cristof

is this tower gonna be approved or already is?


----------



## london lad

Slightly revised plans for the Bishops Square development just to the north of the city and next to the 201 Broadgate tower.

This has been held up as there was a determined campaign to save the old Victorian building in the picture below that was originally to be demolished with the residential tower to be built in its place. The building has now been saved and tower moved back a bit. Height is around the 160m mark


----------



## the spliff fairy

love it


----------



## Atmosphere

The lower building looks great but the higher building.....random cladding on the sides again! Random cladding was cool for a while but it's being used everywhere now...


----------



## sakai

yea it'd really look better if the sides were the same as the front


----------



## PortoNuts

That tower is really cool! :cheers:

And the Strat pic will become iconic of this construction boom period.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*! Boris Johnson has given the thumbs up to the Columbus Tower !*

Boris Johnson has given the thumbs up to the Columbus Tower in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets despite the opposition of the local council and English Heritage, both of whom found themselves faced off against the scheme because of the potential impact it could have on the West India Quay conservation zone.

*The 237 metre tall tower planned* to sit on the site of Hertsmere House had been previously approved by Tower Hamlets years ago but then rejected following a new and updated planning application for the building.

Designed by DMWR, it will contain offices in the lower half of the skyscraper with 192 hotel rooms plus 74 serviced apartments in the upper half. Reaching 65 storeys in height it will be the tallest building in London's docklands if built trumping the under construction Riverside South by about 1 and a half metres and One Canada Square by about 2 metres.










At the heart of approval by Boris Johnson is likely the substantial contributions that the developer, Commercial Estates Group will make to the public purse that totals over £7 million to mitigate the impact of the development. This includes a much needed £4 million for Crossrail and over £1 million for affordable housing. 

Boris Johnson was however elected the Mayor of London partly on the platform of believing that local councils should have the final say in sensitive planning matters including those relating to skyscrapers. 

This has been the justification for supporting the decisions by Tory boroughs to reject towers however it seems when it comes to a Labour borough the rules are different. Would Boris dare overrule the likes of Westminster next time they oppose a tall building? 

 :banana: :banana: :banana:

LINK: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2319


----------



## Newcastle Guy

A planning application has gone in for some new towers in the wharf:



gegloma01 said:


> Planning application has been deposited at LBTH for the redevelopment of 3 Millharbour (to the south of Pan Peninsula East) and 6 7 8 South Quay Square (to the west of Pan Peninsula East) to provide a mixed use scheme including 9 buildings reaching between 7 and 46 storeys:
> 
> 154.8m AOD (residential / 46 storeys)
> 112.5m AOD (office)
> 86.78m AOD (affordable)
> 54.45m AOD (affordable)
> 
> http://194.201.98.213/WAM/showCaseF...on=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/09/1942
> 
> The design statement is not yet available online. To give an idea (pan peninsula west is on the right of the plan):


151m above ground for the residential building, 108m above ground for the office building.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great news about Columbus Tower! :banana: :cheers2:

Canary Wharf kicking in! :dj:


----------



## PortoNuts

1 New Change with cladding. 





































by Henry.


----------



## PortoNuts

Churchill Place buildings.



















by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

Lanterns Court




































by henry.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Newcastle Guy said:


> A planning application has gone in for some new towers in the wharf:
> 
> ...
> 
> 151m above ground for the residential building, 108m above ground for the office building.


Renders:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^
I like it. What tower is this?


----------



## PortoNuts

Heron Quays West


----------



## PortoNuts

Stratford residential towers.









































































by DarJoLe.


----------



## friendsofthecity

PortoNuts said:


> St Giles Court


Colorful!


----------



## PortoNuts

100 Middlesex Street


















































































by fitz44.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://londonist.com/2009/11/bt_tower_restaurant_to_re-open.php

*BT Tower Restaurant To Re-Open*

Image by gazkinzThe revolving restaurant at the top of the BT Tower, which last welcomed paying diners to its peerless view of London in 1980, is set to re-open in two years time.

BT is currently scouring the kitchens and galleys of top restaurants for a chef to mastermind the menu on the tower's 34th-floor space, and the aim is to open in late 2011. The likes of Gary Rhodes and Heston Blumenthal are being considered, though if BT had any sense they'd knock together some kind of reality TV Masterchef-style show to select a suitable spatula-juggler. 

There's no word yet on whether the viewing galleries, for those who don't fancy paying a day's wages for a morsel of Blumenthal's bacon-wrapped peaches, will re-open. What we'd really like to see is the resurrection of the annual race up the stairs to the top of the Tower; now that it has become an unofficial 2012 cheerleader, wouldn't it just be the perfect pre-Olympic event? 

Some fun (and mostly true) facts about the BT Tower:

Opened in 1965 by Prime Minister Howard Wilson, the Post Office tower, as it was known, was an official state secret that was not displayed on maps. It wasn't officially acknowledged until the early 1990s, and taking a photograph of it was against the Official Secrets Act 

The original Top of the Tower restaurant was operated, implausibly enough, by Butlins. Can't see them getting the gig again.


The narrow cylindrical shape ensures that the tower moves only ten inches in high wind, enabling better reception for the satellies; the design required a motion in Parliament to circumvent safety laws and allow the building to be evacuated by lift in an emergency, unique for the time. 


The Tower's restaurant has the world's largest single-piece carpet. Okay, a friend of Londonist swears this is true, but we're not sure. Any knowledgable folk able to confirm?


Previous ideas for the Tower have included re-opening it as a hotel and turning it into a cactus


The tower is in fact a working rocket complete with booster module; the rotunda at the top was built to accomodate the Government, Royal family, and selected members of high society should a planetary catastrophe render the Earth uninhabitable


----------



## PortoNuts

*GREENWICH: 20-STOREY HOUSING DEVELOPMENT TOPS OUT*



















Topping out the new Greenwich development 
A topping out ceremony has marked the completion of construction work at a flagship £25m housing development in Greenwich.

ASRA Greater London Housing Association's 20-storey Elmgrove Tower will provide 119 high quality affordable homes for local people.

Work began on the landmark scheme in 2007 and ASRA, part of the LHA-ASRA Group, is working closely with Greenwich Council to transform the site - a former nursing home on Walmer Terrace, Plumstead. The development is expected to be ready for people to move in by August 2010.

William Cornall, Group Director of Development and Regeneration at LHA-ASRA said: "Elmgrove Tower is really taking shape now and when complete it will give a huge boost to the area, both in terms of physical regeneration, and providing much-needed affordable homes.

"This particular scheme demonstrates ASRA's ability to acquire and develop a difficult site which is strategically important to the needs of the local community."

Elmgrove Tower was awarded Demonstration Project status by Construction Excellence, an organisation set up to monitor and improve performance in the construction industry. This highlights developments currently being built, showing examples of best practice within the construction process.

Designed by London-based Alan Camp Architects, and built by Galliford Try, Elmgrove Tower also incorporates a commercial unit. 

Alan Camp, the firm's Senior Partner added: "The commitment and support provided by LHA-ASRA to develop Elmgrove Tower has been outstanding. Likewise too, the collaboration between all parties, LHA-ASRA, Cyril Silver and Partners and Galliford Try, in the delivery of the project has been a remarkable example of partnering."

Homes will include four-bedroom duplexes, as well as one, two and three-bedroom apartments available for rent and low cost home ownership. 
www.alancamp.com 
www.asra.org.uk


----------



## PortoNuts

*1 Westminster Bridge*





















































































by fitz44.


----------



## PortoNuts

Why London is a magnet for Qatar's money
Jonathan Prynn and Mira Bar-Hillel
05.11.09

When the Shard of Glass tower opens at London Bridge in 2012, visitors to the 80th floor will be able to gaze down on a London transformed by money from the vast gas fields of the Arab Emirate of Qatar.

The skyscraper — 80 per cent owned by the Qataris — will be the first in western Europe to pierce the 1,000ft barrier, a symbol of the new order in a city dubbed Lon-Doha after the capital of the tiny former colony.

To the east glitters One Canada Square, at 800ft a mere stripling, but still the highest tower in Canary Wharf, where the biggest shareholder is the Qatari sovereign fund Qatar Holdings.

Turn around and you may be able to make out the American “Fortress Mayfair” Embassy in Grosvenor Square, sold this week for an undisclosed sum to the Qatar ruling family's development arm Qatari Diar.

A little further south-west lies the former site of Chelsea Barracks — at £3 billion, Europe's most expensive housing development, and 100 per cent owned by, yes, the Qataris.

Down there somewhere too is Clarence House, home to Prince Charles, a close friend of the Emir of Qatar.

Around London the Qatari sphere of influence stretches from Shepherd's Bush in the west (the Qatar Investment Authority has a 20 per cent holding in property company Chelsfield, which is turning the Shepherd's Bush Pavilion into a luxury hotel) to Canary Wharf in the east.

Through Chelsfield the Qataris are involved in many of the highest-profile redevelopments currently in the pipeline in London, including Camden Market and the former Commonwealth Institute building on Kensington High Street.

They also own a quarter of Sainsbury's as well as a big chunk of the London Stock Exchange.

It is an impressive collection for a tiny country with a population smaller than Birmingham.

So how did it come to be such a pivotal yet secretive player in the London property scene and, increasingly, in the broader British economy, in such a short time?

The answer lies in its vast offshore gas fields — big enough to supply Britain's needs for the next 250 years — combined with London's reputation as the premier international property investment market. Where better to recycle those billions of petrodollars than in the heart of the former colonial power's capital?

Like cash-rich bankers with bonuses to spend they have been able to snap up bargains when there were few other buyers. The Shard itself would have become just another drawing-board victim of the recession without Qatari finance.

The decisions on investment are taken ultimately on the say so of the Emir, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al Thani, who became the country's absolute ruler in 1995 when he deposed his father while he was on holiday in Switzerland.

The 57-year-old Sandhurst graduate is said to fly with his prized hunting kestrels when he comes to London.

Since 1992, Sheikh Hamad has selected Qatar's cabinet and led the development of its oil and natural gas resources.

His cousin, Sheikh Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber Al Thani, 50, helped the present Emir depose his father and was appointed Prime Minister in 2007, after 15 years as Foreign Minister.

With close connections to the US, he is the richest man in Qatar and the fifth richest man in the world.

He controls — and has stakes in — many businesses, including Qatar Airways, the Qatari Investment Authority and Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment.

The Emir has three wives, the best-known of whom is the immaculately chic Sheikha Mozah, who came near the top of the World's Best-Dressed Women list in the September issue of Vanity Fair.

The statuesque Sheikha, who towered over the French President Nicolas Sarkozy at a recent state visit, is the mother of seven of his children, including the current heir apparent.

The Sheikha enjoys a high profile in a region where royal wives were, until recently, rarely seen and certainly never heard.

The dress code for Qatari women is not as strict as in Saudi Arabia and they are allowed to vote and attend university.

A high-profile figure in her nation's politics and society, actively involved in Qatar's government, she was named by Forbes as the 79th most powerful woman in the world. She is also Unesco's special envoy for education and patron of Al Jazeera's children's channel.

Her designer outfits — always long-sleeved, full-length dresses with matching headscarves — are custom-made by Jean Paul Gaultier and her favourite shoe designer is Christian Louboutin.

But the glamorous Sheikha and her Emir are not frequent visitors to the city. Despite their influence the Qataris keep a low profile.

For all the explosive growth of Doha — dubbed by many the new Abu Dhabi — theirs is an essentially rural society based on family ties. They are said to be less comfortable with the glitz of London than many other visitors from “East of Suez”.

Instead, the Qataris have quietly installed trusted and reliable Britons to run their day-to-day affairs in London, such as former Royal Bank of Scotland property head John Wallace, who runs the Grosvenor Street London office of Qatari Diar and his development director Jeremy Titchen, formerly of Climate Chance Capital.

The pair — known as Wallace and Gromit in Chelsea property circles — will both soon find themselves reporting to a new man, Stephen Barter, in whose appointment they will have had no say.

In any case all the key decisions are still taken in Doha, according to property industry sources.

This week's US Embassy deal took the investment in Britain by Qatari Diar alone to more than £3 billion and it has said it wants to increase this total to “£5 billion or more”.

The head of Qatari Diar in Doha is Ghanim bin Saad al-Saad. It was he who, in May, made the call to pull the plug on the controversial Lord Rogers' proposal for Chelsea Barracks by admitting that the planning application, attacked by Prince Charles, was to be withdrawn just as it was about to go to Westminster's planning committee.

He said at the time: “We respect the democracy and procedures in the UK and (want to) listen and cooperate with all parties, with Prince Charles, with the Mayor, with everybody. We can sit around the table to get a solution for everybody.”

However, some critics said the embarrassing climbdown reflected the Qatari's naivity in grasping the realities of a democratic planning system.

Those who work for the Qataris speak of the frustration of a system driven by the whims of a handful of power brokers in the corridors of the Royal Palaces of Doha. Those lower down the management ladder in Qatar — and London — tend to be extremely cautious.

“Decisions are forever referred back to Doha, where they can languish during periods of national, religious or personal holidays,” an insider confides — from a telephone outside the building.

On Tuesday, when the US Embassy deal was announced, it took Qatari Diar until 4pm to come up with a brief press statement from Doha confirming that it had happened.

They needn't have bothered. The Americans had put their version out seven hours earlier. This newspaper's requests for an interview were politely but firmly declined.

Property industry sources also say the Qataris have often found it hard to adapt to Britain's more open and accountable system.

One said: “On Chelsea Barracks they've got themselves involved in a very politically charged situation that has left them rather lost. They came up with a scheme that was very difficult for them.

But they do seem to be interested in developing things for the long term rather than just buying and selling them. I think they're a force for good in London, they make things happen.”

No one in the London property market will speak out openly against the Qataris, even the multi-millionaire developers the Candy Brothers, who fell out with Qatari Diar over the Chelsea scheme and are now suing the company for £1 million in unpaid fees.

Nick Candy would only say: “We are partners with them on One Hyde Park and that's the only project we have left with them.”

One Hyde Park is actually a personal project of the Qatari Prime Minister, who is said to have bought the most expensive penthouse for £100 million.

Qatari Diar is just one arm of the Emirate's overseas programme. In total, Qatari investment in Britain in recent years has probably already passed the £10 billion mark.

Qatar's presence in Britain is now so ubiquitous that it is difficult to get through a day without in some way contributing to the country's coffers.

When you turn on the central heating the chances are you will be burning gas from the Qatari desert imported through the South Hook terminal in Milford Haven opened by the Emir and the Queen in March this year.

If you pop down to Sainsbury's then whatever your purchase contributes to the share price will benefit its 26 per cent shareholder, the Qatar Investment Authority. If you bank with Barclays then it's Qatari time again.

The bank turned to them for backing to avoid the Government's clutches during the financial crisis, although the QIA sold part of its holding for a £615 million profit last month.

Even in your declining years there is no escape. The QIA owns Britain's biggest nursing home chain, Four Seasons Healthcare, which it bought for £1.4 billion in 2006.

The talk in the City is that their next move could be a full-scale takeover of Sainsbury's, partly funded by the profits from the Barclays sale.

Although that does not seem the Qatari style the rumour was credible enough to send the supermarket's shares soaring last month.

If it does happen, the Sainsbury's branch on Borough High Street will be the latest landmark to be added to the list of Qatari-owned assets that can be picked out from the top of the Shard.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.constructionnow.co.uk/index.asp?CAT=News#162145











CABE has praised the design of a 21-storey building with retail, commercial and community use at ground floor level, and student accommodation on higher levels on Commercial Road, Tower Hamlets.

CABE said of the scheme, designed by Buckley Gray Yeoman: “We applaud the high design aspirations for this proposal for student accommodation. We commend the internal organisation at ground level including the active frontage provided along Commercial Road and the communal area to the rear of the building that would animate the linear park to the south. 

“We also welcome the provision of communal spaces at high level which could become popular gathering spaces for students.

“In our view, the building massing is also skilfully handled, as the vertical division of the façade has the potential to create an elegant building proportion. This strategy combined with a façade approach that emphasises the grid of the primary structure could also be successful in reducing the appearance of the building’s overall mass.

“We welcome the proposed elevational treatment and think that the façades could be successful if carefully designed. Ultimately, the success of the scheme will be dependent on the quality of materials and detailing which needs to be maintained through the planning process to construction. We urge the local authority to condition these as appropriate, particularly bearing in mind weathering, age and long term maintenance.

“Given the challenging cost constraints traditionally associated with delivering student housing, we applaud the client’s commitment to achieving a high quality building and we wish the project well.”


----------



## PortoNuts

Residential building at Grosvenor Waterfront.




































by fitz44.


----------



## wjfox

London aerial virtual tour -

http://www.vrwebdesign.co.uk/london-aerial-virtual-tour/

Enjoy


----------



## PortoNuts

*Frogmore to develop boutique hotel in London*

10:09 | 11.11.09

By Deirdre Hipwell

Frogmore has unveiled plans to develop a luxury 80-room hotel at South Place near Broadgate in London.

South Place is located near the Great Eastern Hotel, next to Liverpool Street Station. Frogmore, headed by Paul White, bought 3 & 4 South Place in July 2007 from Derwent London for around £18m. The site straddles the boroughs of the City of London Corporation and Islington Borough Council.

As part of its plans to create a 72,000 sq ft boutique hotel, e designed by architect Allies & Morrison, it has agreed a deal with hotel operator D&D London to lease the hotel on a 35-year term. D&D London was formerly known as Conran Restaurants and is still 51% owned by Sir Terence Conran. The interior of the hotel will be designed by Conran & Partners.

Frogmore has submitted a planning application and is awaiting consent for the scheme which will cost £50m to develop.

White said it had decided to carry out a hotel development at the scheme as it was a more viable option and securing a tenant such as D&D on a long term lease was a major coup.

Gerard Nolan & Partners advised Frogmore .


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10824
*
KPF designed office completes in Gresham Street*










Kohn Pedersen Fox-designed 20 Gresham Street has completed marking a close to the significant transformation of the West end of Gresham Street over the past few years.

Located diagonally opposite the City of London’s Guildhall entrance at the corner of Milk Street, the building reveals its true complexity when approached from the Bank of England at the Eastern end of Gresham Street. The Milk Street/Gresham Street corner is highly visible, due to the geography of the street and the placement of neighbouring buildings. It has a distinctive colouration and its form is curvilinear at roof level. The building marks this important corner by extending the roof form to the ground and gradually sets back over the full height of the curved facade.

The vertical roof facade extends along Gresham Street at ground and first floor level forming the entrance lobby facade. Two revolving doors are placed on the apex of the corner. They are designed to mark the transition from a bustling city street into a calm, ordered world by introducing a degree of solidity that frames the view into the entrance and reveals back painted burgundy coloured glass panels that are repeated on a journey through the building. Once inside, a double height cathedral like entrance space lined with a sculpted travertine wall and a monumental reception desk creates an environment that is more reminiscent of an art gallery than an office lobby.

From the entrance area, the vertical circulation elements; escalators to the first floor and the lift lobby, act to orientate and allow access to the dealer floors at first and second floor levels and the office floors above. Upon entering the first and second floors, the benefits of the external pre-cast composite columns that form part of the external elevation are evident. The 30,000 sq ft floor plates have only seven internal columns and 18m spans, this accentuates the sense of unimpeded space and allows for greater degrees of flexibility in the types of space generated as well as creating the potential for multi-tenancy occupation. The atrium is located behind the central core and extends from the third floor to the roof. Its balconies animate the space and the base can be occupied as office space.

All photo's copyright kpf


----------



## Xfire101

Stunning....i can see it being used in Movies/Tv shows as a sexy HQ building...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It's nice on the exterior, but the word 'stunning' came to mind when I saw the inside. Good job KPF! Those 'mericans sure know how to pull it off! kay:


----------



## achemsRaZor

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10824
> *
> KPF designed office completes in Gresham Street*



That is stunning. Very chic and minimalist :cheers:


----------



## achemsRaZor

PortoNuts said:


> Residential building at Grosvenor Waterfront.


Sorry, but that looks like something inspired from a soviet era nightmare.hno: That overwhelming concrete-like facade makes it heavy and a tad confining. Or maybe its just me.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...sion-for-london-public-spaces/5210938.article

Architects to miss out as Mayor reveals vision for London public spaces

16 November, 2009 | By Andrea Klettner 

*The Mayor of London has set out his vision to transform London’s public spaces - but not all schemes will feature input from architects*

Better Streets – Practical Steps shows how small measures and larger planned redevelopments can improve London’s streets and public spaces.

Speaking at the launch of London’s Great Outdoors – A Manifesto for Public Space, the deputy chair of Transport for London Daniel Moyland said it was up to the promoter of each project on whether a design competition would be necessary.

He said: ‘To run a design competition isn’t cheap, you need to cover all the costs for the architects and it ends up amount to around £20,000 and for some of the schemes that’s a lot of money.’

£180 million is being invested in street and public space projects that will be delivered by 2012/13, including the redevelopment of Leicester Square, King’s Cross Square and a number improvements to town centres across outer London including Richmond, Sutton and Woolwich.

The introduction of diagonal crossings in Oxford Circus (pictured) was among the early schemes under the programme.

A full list of the projects can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Riverbank House.*














































by Nihil Dicit.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Land Securities’ Arundel Great Court scheme gets green light*
Propertyweek
14:25 | 13.11.09

By Deirdre Hipwell

Land Securities has been granted full planning consent for its 1m sq ft mixed use development of Arundel Great Court at appeal.

The plans, by architects Horden Cherry Lee and Wilkinson Eyre, involves the redevelopment of one of its largest London assets.

The development will create two new buildings, an office building located at the north of the site on Strand, and a residential and hotel building to the South which will exploit the views along the River Thames. The scheme will deliver private housing, a 5-star hotel, and offices complemented by shops and public space.

Today’s decision by the planning inspector follows Westminster Council refusing consent in February this year. Westminster planning officers advised the council to not give consent to the plans because of the impact the development would have on historic views in the area, particularly from the bridges over the River Thames and the 18th century Somerset House.

Recent lettings have secured income until the end of 2012, with the earliest delivery of the scheme not anticipated before 2015.

Colette O’Shea, head of London development at Land Securities, said: “The mixed use scheme will transform the existing site from an uninspiring monolithic office block to a thriving new commercial and residential hub.”


----------



## PortoNuts

*Work begins this week on erecting a giant 90ft ‘iconic’ steel tower next to a mosque in the middle of the Brick Lane conservation area in London’s East End.*

The structure which will resemble the shape of a minaret is being erected inches from the wall of the Jamme Masjid mosque, a converted former synagogue founded originally as an 18th century Huguenot church, after planning permission was given by Tower Hamlets council.

Council Leader Lutfur Rahman visited the site last week when the base was completed, where he met Muslim community leaders.

The steel structure will dominate the skyline of the Georgian conservation area around Spitalfields, the historic Huguenot weaving district, and is being billed by the Town Hall as “a new iconic East End landmark.”

The seven sections of the tower are being fitted together and erected during the week. 

The local authority also intends to erect new arches along Brick Lane, all paid for by £8.6 million ‘planning gain’ cash from the nearby Bishops Square development on the ‘City Fringe’ near Liverpool Street station.

“It’s important developers give something back to the community,” said Cllr Rahman. “The council planning team makes sure their contributions offset the disruption and additional pressures their developments place on our services.”

The cash from Bishops Square, one of the largest single payments from a developer ever received by a local authority, is also paying for open spaces on the nearby Chicksand and Holland housing estates and a new building for Osmani youth centre.


----------



## PortoNuts

*PLANS FOR EARLS COURT HOTEL GIVEN GO-AHEAD*


On behalf of Think Developments and Earls Court and Olympia Group, Savills has successfully obtained planning permission for a major new apart-hotel development, adjacent to the Olympia Exhibition Centre. 

The proposal had been called in by the Secretary of State. The decision on the site known as 'G-Gate' adjacent to the western flank of the Olympia Exhibition Centre (OEC) on Hammersmith Road, allows the construction of a 259 room apart-hotel above a marshalling yard for the OEC and a 69.5sqm commercial unit.

The application was approved by the London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham Planning Committee and by the Mayor in September 2008. It was subsequently called-in by the Secretary of State on a number of grounds relating to compliance with PPS1, PPG13, PPG15, the DCLG's Good Practice Guide on Planning for Tourism, the LBHF UDP and the London Plan.

The Public Inquiry took place in July 2009 and the Secretary of State confirmed the recommendation of the Inspector and approved the scheme on 4 December 2009.

The Secretary of State concluded that the proposed development would be a sustainable and well located form of development that would complement the OEC. It would be of a high quality and inclusive design, improving the character and quality of the area and enhancing the setting of the adjacent listed buildings at Olympia.

Nick Green, Savills Planning Director, said: "We are delighted at this decision, which enables the delivery of a high quality apart-hotel that will improve facilities at the OEC as well as improving the character and quality of the local area. 

"The scheme was the subject of detailed discussions with the Council and the GLA, as well as extensive public consultation, and we are pleased that the Secretary of State has agreed with the original decision."

Savills advised on planning and the architect was Glenn Howells. 
www.savills.co.uk


----------



## PortoNuts

*Works in the New Rothschild Headquarters.*



















by cranesetc.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Update on Peninsula Square: *
































































render:




































by wawd.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower*



















by SE9.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Clapham One. *

Looks like a very good, sophisticated project. Construction starts in March 2010.

http://www.phwarr.com/downloads/Clapham_One.pdf


----------



## PortoNuts

*Wembley is meeting all design agendas; 27 floors 200 bed hotel, 140 apartments, 10,765 sqft of retail: Wembley more than just numbers.*

The issue at Wembley was a unique one. Located at the junction of the North Circular and Harrow Road, the site was caught between two conflicting design objectives. On the one hand, the site demands a bold statement scheme to create a strong visual presence to the North Circular, with taller buildings to act as a barrier between the busy roads and the housing to the rear of the site. But on the other, the low level housing to the north requires a completely different, smaller, humanscale solution. An existing 20-storey office tower on the site - to which the new development would need to relate, creates an interesting point from which to start the design process. One solution currently being considered is to mirror the form of the existing building with a new, tall residential building. This creates a strong relationship with the existing building, while releasing the ground level for pedestrian improvements, with better linkages, and enhanced routes to the nearby tube station. The new building is sited carefully, to ensure minimal impact on the smaller scale buildings close by.


----------



## PortoNuts

Matthew Beard, Sports News Correspondent Matthew Beard

His other designs have included the Gherkin and “wobbly” Millennium bridge, but now architect Ken Shuttleworth has moved on to multi-armed ocean life.

He wants to create a building, already nicknamed “The Octopus”, to act as a west London gateway welcoming visitors into the capital for the Olympics. Developers said the structure could be completed in time for London 2012 if they get the go-ahead soon.

The 170ft building near the Chiswick roundabout would contain 25,000 square feet of floor space across five storeys.

The multi-million-pound Octopus would house offices, and the outside would be used as an advertising hoarding.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...2-octopus-greeting-from-renowned-architect.do


----------



## Jex7844

*I love Ken Shuttleworth 's "Octopus"*

^^ The "*Octopus*" building looks fantastic,I do hope it gets the _go ahead_ very soon. It would be wicked if it could be ready for the Olympics!

Cheers:cheers:

PS:I wish all the skyscrapercity forumers a merry Xmas & a happy N Y in advance


----------



## PortoNuts

*(Found by SE9)*

*A mean time in Greenwich: AEG's O2 convention centre*
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ime-in-greenwich-aegs-o2-convention-centre.do
18.12.09​
*A huge convention centre able to hold more than 3000 delegates is to be built next to the O2 Arena by the Anschutz Entertainment Group (AEG), the US operators of the highly successful entertainment complex.*

The plans are being finalised and will be revealed by AEG in February, when they are submitted to Greenwich council for approval. 

A source who has seen the drawings prepared by architects Lifschutz Davidson says the 300,000 sq ft centre will be built on the riverbank to the east of the O2, adjacent to an 18-storey hotel containing 450 rooms.

*"It is huge, with the biggest clear-span space you have ever seen," he said. "It will become the best spot in London to hold a conference, exhibition, awards ceremony, or global convention."*

Last month O2 chief executive David Campbell fleetingly mentioned that AEG were to build the hotel and conference centre. But the sheer scale of the development by the world's largest leisure operator has never been revealed until now.

"These plans will call into question the wisdom of plans to expand Excel in the Royal Docks to include a convention centre" said an expert. "And it will sure beat going to the Grosvenor House over and over again."

The news will also boost the fortunes of Lend Lease and Quintain. They are the developers who signed a 25-year deal with government in May 2002 under the name Meridian Delta, to build 7000 new homes and 3.4 million sq ft of office space on the 190 acres of state-owned land at the top of the Greenwich peninsula. 

It will also be good news for the Government. Former Dome Minister Lord Falconer included clauses in the deal that should reap the taxpayer a £550 million windfall. Meridian Delta agreed to give the Treasury £20 for each square foot developed - plus a profit share.

A visit to the site on Tuesday confirmed momentum is building after a slow start, lengthened by the credit crunch. More than 1900 Transport for London staff are now working in offices built by Meridian Delta, which has just let space in an adjoining block to Greenwich council at a price "a bit higher" than the £29.50 per sq ft being paid by TfL, says Nick Shattock, deputy chief executive of Quintain.

"We should have built another 400,000 sq ft of office space by 2012," says Shattock. "By then around 1000 of the 10,000 homes will be built."

He says 92 of 229 flats being built by Bellway have sold off plan to overseas buyers at around £500 per sq ft.

Plans to build up to 30-stories high facing Canary Wharf and sell at no more than £650 per sq ft have also been drawn up.

Those paying attention will notice the 7000 homes envisaged in 2004 have mysteriously swollen to 10,000 today. What may help explain the swelling is that in 2002 prices of not much more than £350 per sq ft were envisaged.


----------



## PortoNuts

Work continues on NEO Bankside.











































































by mitosan.


----------



## carloparra609

ooo london is perfect:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Update from Albert House - U/C*

by chest.


----------



## PortoNuts

*4 Mastmaker Road is now complete.*

Brady Mallalieu Architects docklands housing scheme completes
22 December, 2009
By David Rogers

A housing scheme designed by Brady Mallalieu Architects in the shadow of London’s Canary Wharf has been completed.

The 199 unit development is located on Mastmaker Road.

In all, 142 units are affordable including 62 three and four bedroom homes within seven linked buildings of between three and 23 storeys situated around communal open space and gardens.

Irish developer and affordable housing specialist One Housing Group carried out the work.


----------



## PortoNuts

Home
Art boss has designs on regeneration
Six-storey workshop and students’ flats could form part of £30m scheme for Finsbury Park









THE man dubbed the picture framer to the stars, with clients including David Hockney, Damian Hirst and the late Francis Bacon, is part of a massive £30million proposed development aimed at regenerating Finsbury Park.
John Jones, 62, this week launched the scheme which will include a new £9million six-storey framing workshop behind Finsbury Park station, on a site where he currently employs a staff of 80 in a two-storey building.
He is a partner with developers, Spiritbond Finsbury Park Ltd.
As well as the workshop, they want to build accommodation for 475 students along with 15 affordable flats and two shops on the site at 2-14 Morris Place.
The public were able to study details for the scheme that will occupy almost two acres of mainly industrial space off Stroud Green Road, at an exhibition by developers on Tuesday.
People will be able to lodge objections to the entire scheme when an outline planning application is submitted to Islington council for approval in the new year.
Mr Jones’s life is very much a rags-to-riches story.
Islington born and bred, he left school in Stroud Green at 16 with no qualifications to set up a picture framers with his brother in their garden shed in Essex Road.
Today the family firm has a £5million turnover and is responsible for framing some of the world’s masterpieces, including those at the Tate Gallery.
Mr Jones runs the company with his two sons Matt and Kristian and his daughter Kelly. “We’re a family business with our heart set in Finsbury Park. When we first came here 25 years ago we had a staff of 25. Today there are 80 of us and our current workshop of 38,000 sq feet is no longer big enough.
“Finsbury Park is beginning to improve after years of being in the doldrums. The railway station regeneration was the first big improvement to the area. We hope our scheme will also add to the improvements.”
The scheme is one of three major developments being planned for the area.
The other is City North, involving Paul Morris, whose family founded Islington Business Design Centre at the Angel. That scheme involves a large homes and shops development off Fonthill Road.
A third scheme is the redevelopment of the five-storey former Sense Building in Fonthill Road to include two theatres.
Finsbury Park Labour councillor Phil Kelly said: “I’m very pleased that suddenly there are major plans to improve an area which has been neglected for many years. All these schemes will have to be judged on their merit when they come to planning committee.


----------



## PortoNuts

Cladding is almost complete on St Botolph's House










by BorderBoy.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Quill / 28 floors / Southwark / Pre-planning*











[


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

PortoNuts said:


> Work continues on NEO Bankside.


^^

You mean this buildings .











At the lower left side of the pic! :cheers:





































Source: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Link gallery: http://www.richardrogers.co.uk/rend...showParent=true&sortBy=&sortDir=&imageID=3141


----------



## Jex7844

^^ I love the *Neo Bankside* development

Last March I took a quick picture of a massive building which was(I think)being demolished in front of *Victoria Coach Station*,do you guys know anything about it(what's gonna built instead?)

Many thanks folks:cheers:








*Demolition in progress(opposite Victoria Coach Station,02.03.09)*


----------



## PortoNuts

*City North Finsbury Park development / Pre-Planning*

Includes 2 towers of 21 floors each. :cheers:


----------



## travelbug

Jex7844 said:


> ^^ I love the *Neo Bankside* development
> 
> Last March I took a quick picture of a massive building which was(I think)being demolished in front of *Victoria Coach Station*,do you guys know anything about it(what's gonna built instead?)
> 
> Many thanks folks:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demolition in progress(opposite Victoria Coach Station,02.03.09)*


This is the National Audit Office building that is being or has been renovated. It went over budget which is not good for auditors!


----------



## PortoNuts

*1 New Change - Update*
































































by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Rothschild HQ - Update*
































































by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plenty of progress on Eagle House.*














































by GazKinz.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bezier Apartments*










by GazKinz.


----------



## PortoNuts

BENSON & FORSYTH’S £80M CITY NORTH SCHEME TO TOWER OVER FINSBURY PARK
20 June 2008

Benson & Forsyth has revealed its £80 million City North project in London’s Finsbury Park, a mixed-use development of apartments, retail and leisure facilities.

The practice was selected for the 46,000sq m scheme in an RIBA competition ahead of John McAslan & Partners, Panter Hudspith, Flaq and Studio Egret West.










The project aims to provide a coherent framework for regeneration in the area, including 480 apartments alongside cafés and restaurants, retail units and a leisure facility still to be decided on.

Practice principal Gordon Benson said the design would be integrated contextually locally and at the citywide level.

“The chaotic geometry of the nearby railway line has effectively distorted the orthogonal nature of the city grid,” Benson said.










“Our scheme will reinstate an orthogonal geometry at local level, with bold vertical elements to establish its presence in north London and the wider city context.”

The project’s “assembly of volumes” is characterised by a podium over two floors, a raised garden overlooking Finsbury Park at second floor level, and above that an assembly of two towers, one cylindrical, one rectilinear.

“The tall buildings will simultaneously address both the park to the east and the City to the south, and will be an instantly recognisable signature,” said Benson.

The podium “repairs and extends” the existing urban pattern at ground level, and will integrate a proposed new concourse to Finsbury Park Station.

A planning application will be submitted early next year.


----------



## PortoNuts

*High Court throws out Hampton Court challenge*
5 January, 2010 | By Merlin Fulcher, Richard Waite 

The High Court has rejected a legal challenge to block a controversial mixed-use scheme by Allies and Morrison and Quinlan & Francis Terry close to Hampton Court Palace

A deputy High Court judge threw out calls for a judicial review into the decision by Elmbridge Council in October 2008 to allow permission for the Jolly Boatman scheme but acknowledged the authority ‘may have failed’ in their obligation to preserve the setting of the palace.

Judge George Bartlett QC said:‘[T]he council were required to have special regard to the desirability of preserving the setting of Hampton Court Palace and, in view of this duty, an important issue was whether the river frontage of this site should be kept free of substantial development.

‘There is in any view a clearly arguable case […] that, while detailed consideration was given to the design of the proposed buildings, the council failed to apply the statutory requirement […] and failed to address this important issue’.

But the application for a judicial review was rejected because the applicant failed to register his objections prior to the planning permission being granted and was deemed to lack ‘standing’.

*The scheme, which features a 61 bedroom hotel, 66 residential units, a Royal **Star & Garter care home and refurbishment to buildings at Hampton **Court Station, is now expected to go-ahead*. But the man who brought the legal challenge, Keith Garner – a former Royal Historic Palaces employee and conservationist architect – says he will not give up yet.

‘It’s a question about where buildings should go and their simply should not be buildings at this site,’ said Garner, who added: ‘I will apply for a permission hearing in the High Courts to consider the issue of standing’.

The scheme, originally by Allies & Morrison alone, won the backing of Cabe and English Heritage after Quinlan and Francis Terry were brought in to redesign the facade for the hotel building closest to the historic palace (pictured top).

*Paul Lemar, land and planning director at developer Gladedale said they were ‘delighted that hopefully the scheme will start to move forward’.*

But asked when work was expected to commence on site, Lemar said: ‘We will ensure that we have an implementable planning permission before commencing with pre-commencement conditions, such as detailed working drawings’.

Royal Historic Palaces have consistently opposed the scheme and have been joined by a chorus of dissenters including historian David Starkey.

‘We believe that the size, scale and density of the proposed scheme will have a detrimental and irreversible effect on the historic setting of Hampton Court Palace,’ said John Barnes, Director of Conservation and Learning at Historic Royal Palaces.

‘Historic Royal Palaces was supportive of the application to the High Court and naturally we are disappointed at the decision. However, we are pleased to note that the judge concluded that the council had failed to take sufficient account of the importance of preserving the setting of the palace.’


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Court - Rothschild HQ*















































by reading general.


----------



## PortoNuts

*A Global City Bounces Back*
By Boris Johnson | NEWSWEEK
Published Dec 7, 2009 
Issues 2010

If you want a symbol of how London is powering its way out of the global recession, let me direct you to a building site a couple of hundred yards from my office in city hall.

They said it couldn't be done. They said the credit crunch would kill it off. And yet up it goes, the Shard of Glass by visionary architect Renzo Piano. When it is complete, this 306-meter-tall skyscraper, located near London Bridge station, will be the tallest building in Europe, and I am thinking of moving in just for the view of France.

There are sectors of the London economy that seem not to have even noticed that the recession ever descended. Box-office takings at our 52 West End theaters, for example, are up 5 percent 2009 over 2008—even though 2008 set a record. Retail sales in central London also continue to be strong, and the housing market is visibly returning to life.

Meanwhile, independent authorities have confirmed that London's financial-services sector—for all its difficulties—is better placed than New York's to come through the recession. And financial services are only a part of the London economy. We also are home to four of the world's six biggest law firms. We have a global lead in academic health science; more top universities than any other capital; and the most powerful media, culture, and artistic sector in Europe—if not the world. In order to stay on track, however, we need to avoid some elementary mistakes and to get some big basic things right.

We need to maintain the conditions that allow business and entrepreneurship to flourish in London. With this in mind, I will campaign against some of the bad drafting in new EU legislation on hedge funds and private equity: not just because these directives, if unamended, are bad for London but because they are bad for Europe. They would simply drive firms and talent to other jurisdictions outside the EU.

I will also campaign vigorously against the imposition of high marginal rates of taxation. They stifle initiative. They drive away wealth creators. Such measures didn't work in the 1970s, when exorbitant rates of more than 80 percent were introduced, and they won't work today.

For the same reason, I will fervently oppose any excessive persnicketiness in the recently introduced regulations governing non-doms—foreign workers not permanently based in Britain—and the points-based visa system that imposes new controls on skilled foreigners working here. London is currently home to speakers of some 300 languages and consistently attracts some of the cleverest and most imaginative people from around the world. We must be careful to construct rules that allow us to control immigration—but that do not diminish our status as a global magnet for talent. And we need to work steadily to boost the competitive attractions of our city so that it becomes an ever better place to live.

That is why we are investing so massively in public transport, with the biggest program of rail upgrades since the Victorian age. We are not only putting air conditioning in the Tube for the first time in its 150-year history. We are also expanding the capacity of the London Underground by 30 percent and introducing a new east-west high-speed link in the form of Crossrail—a truly awesome piece of engineering that from 2016 will deliver the first fast connection between Heathrow airport and the City and Canary Wharf.

We are expanding the Docklands Light Railway by 50 percent, and we have just launched the first orbital overground route with a link from Clapham to the Docklands. Above all, we are harnessing the Olympic budgets to deliver change and improvements throughout London. We are investing £9.3 billion in the Olympic site, and our dream is to ensure that the East End will no longer be a synonym for second best, no longer a place people leave—but will become a destination of choice.

In the next 1,000 days we want to see Olympic improvements made all over London, in projects that will improve the look and feel of our city by improving the quality of our streets, squares, and parks. These projects will include a new bike-hire scheme and cycle superhighways (which will provide safe, fast, and direct routes for cyclists into central London). We are planting thousands of trees and are pushing for a dramatic increase in the use of electric and other zero-carbon vehicles.

We want to combine in London the attractions of the world's small cities—which are clean, green, safe, and have efficient public transport—with the energy, ambition, and cultural diversity of a great metropolis. We want London to be the best big city on earth in which to live and do business.

Johnson is the mayor of London. 

© 2009


----------



## PortoNuts

Tate's £215m extension work begins
Louise Jury, Chief Arts Correspondent Louise Jury, Chief Arts Correspondent
06.01.10

Work began today on the new £215million extension for Tate Modern which is scheduled for completion in time for the 2012 Olympics.

Mayor Boris Johnson joined Tate director Sir Nicholas Serota at the launch of preparatory work for the development at Bankside. The gallery aims to double its space and create vital teaching areas. Five million people a year now visit a gallery designed for two million.

The work will forge a route from the Millennium Bridge through Tate Modern to two new public squares and the rest of Southwark. The extension will start when part of the site still used as an electricity substation becomes free.


----------



## PortoNuts

Article found by Jon10.

.........................................

*East London Line to re-open by May, Boris confirms*











THE East London Line will re-open to the public on May 23, Boris Johnson has confirmed.

The London Mayor visited a new station at Shoreditch High Street to view progress on the £1 billion works which will form part of the London Overground network.

Docklands stations such as Wapping, Rotherhithe and Surrey Quays will all form part of the line, which will run from Hackney to Croydon with 12 trains per hour.

The work has been going on for two years and was originally scheduled to finish by summer 2010. Some testing with passengers on board may even take place before May 23.

"The new East London Line will radically transform access to the transport system for many thousands of people across the capital," said the Mayor.

"The project will mean shorter and more enjoyable journeys, less congestion, and will support regeneration up and down the line. It demonstrates clearly why investment in our transport network is so important."

The line will connect in the north with the rest of the London Overground network at Camden Road in January 2011.

The following year, the East London Line Phase 2 will connect Surrey Quays with Clapham Junction in the south.


----------



## PortoNuts

Architects go green for 2010
Rowan Moore Rowan Moore
07.01.10

Architecture by Rogers Stirk Harbour. “Exclusive interior design” by Candy and Candy. “Legendary service” by the Mandarin Oriental Hotel. Security by the SAS, or at least with the advice of former SAS “operatives”.

This is One Hyde Park, the Xanadu and Fort Knox of modern luxury living, the development whose epic expensive penthouses — a reported £100 million each — have already made headlines.

Its four towers now rise over the tree line of Hyde Park, and the development is due to be completed this autumn. It aims to be, and probably will be, the ultimate in super-expensive apartment buildings.

Here everything from the bullet-proof glass, iris scanners and panic rooms, to the spas and health treatments, to the crisp precision of the architecture, to the prime Knightsbridge location, gives your average squillionaire all the security, and all the massaging of body and ego, that he could possibly want.

One Hyde Park will be one of London's biggest architectural events in 2010, and if its concept does not seem entirely in sync with the zeitgeist, its developers will reassure themselves with the knowledge that the ultra-wealthy never really go away.










It also reflects the fact that, construction being a slow business, it tends to keep on going, like a Looney Tunes character running over a cliff after all visible means of support have been removed.

So cranes are still whirring over the London skyline, and other glossy works by big-name architects are going up.

Foster and Partners' bulbous City office building called The Walbrook, a bit Samurai and a bit Flash Gordon with its overlapping horizontal striations, is nearly complete.










The cladding is now going on to One New Change, Jean Nouvel's office and retail building next to St Paul's. The structure is also nearly complete on KPF's Heron Tower, which will be the tallest building in the City.

But if big corporate stuff is still going up much as it has for a decade, and if the names Foster and Rogers figure as prominently as they have at any time these past 30 years, it's also clear that things won't go on as they have been for ever.

There is a long pent-up feeling among architects that there is more to life than shiny, glossy, “iconic” things, a feeling which might now find expression in things that are actually built.

Or grown, as vegetables are coming into fashion. The Bath-based architects Mitchell Taylor Workshop have proposed a temporary City Farm on the site in Leadenhall Street where Rogers Stirk Harbour's “cheesegrater” tower is due to be built, at some now-deferred point in the future.










The idea of putting marrows and goats, as if in some miniature post-capitalist Eden, on a spot designated for stainless steel and glass, could hardly be more symbolic.










There is also Bankside Urban Forest, a project to make the hard-edged hinterland of Tate Modern more sylvan.

This is both literal — there will be more greenery — and metaphoric, in that the architects Witherford Watson Mann hope to enhance the experience of wandering, as you might in a wood, in the area's little streets.

An early project for the Forest is a Green Arch, in which a brick railway vault is to be smothered in planting.

Thanks to fancy modern technology, greenery will extend to the dark underside where plants don't usually grow.

There is talk, too, of growing temporary tree nurseries, market gardens and allotments on the swathes of empty land that will be left around the Olympic site after 2012, awaiting development.

Paul Finch, the new chairman of the Commission for Architecture and the Built Environment, is an enthusiast for this idea, which increases its chances of happening.

And there is the just-finished arboretum at Barking Town Square, by muf architecture and art.

This is the latest stage in a plan to beautify the battered centre of Barking, whose previous phases included a pretend ruin, like some 18th-century garden folly, built to conceal the rear end of an Iceland.

What these projects have in common is not just a love of growing things but also a desire to adapt what's there, rather than make everything afresh.

There's a willingness to see beauty in viaducts and eastern suburbs.

There's also a wish to connect with people at some level other than visual shock and awe, the thing that John Prescott once called the “wow factor”.

A building like One Hyde Park, or The Walbrook, tries to impress you with the force of its shape, and with the collective willpower invested in the consistency of its detail.

It takes a lot of determination to get tonnes of steel and concrete, manoeuvred by expensive machines and hundreds of men on muddy, weatherbeaten sites, to line up exactly as the architect wants it, and you can feel the force of this determination in the completed building.

By contrast, the trees and the faux-ruin of Bankside and Barking try to touch your senses, provoke associations, engage the memory and the imagination.

It's a more fragile, less assertive way of designing places, and it remains to be seen if it will truly flourish in the brutal world of construction and development.

For if 2010 will see the rise of the vegetable and the last hurrah of Noughties über-luxury, there will be huge numbers of less eye-catching projects that will manifest the inexorable march of the project manager.

Many new and refurbished schools will be ground out under the Government's gigantic Building Schools for the Future programme, whose processes eliminate the possibility of delight and quality in the name of efficiency and certainty.

The extended East London line will open, the most significant addition to the Tube network since the Jubilee line extension opened a decade ago, but with considerably less splendid stations.

A bluntly functional bridge, now crossing Shoreditch High Street, and built to serve the East London line, gives an idea of the spirit of the project.

The biggest constructional event of 2010 will be on the site for the Olympics. All the buildings for the Games have to be complete by 2011, which means a succession of them will be substantially finished this year.

The first to be completed is an electrical substation by the Glasgow and Dublin-based practice Nord.










It is a dark brick cuboid, a dignified if sombre work in the traditions of industrial buildings like Bankside power station.

Other Olympic projects will strive to be more jolly and upbeat. The site is impressive, vast in extent, active from end to end, and now marked with the nearly complete stadium and the roof structures of the velodrome and the aquatic centre.

The project has also been marked so far by its relatively low number of bad news stories about overruns of cost and budget, but the big question will be whether the safety-first approach to achieving the Olympics will result in a place of bone-aching, risk-free dullness. 2010 will be the year in which we find out.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Blackrock beats Macquarie to City’s Drapers Gardens*

08.01.10

By Laura Chesters

Asset manager leaps to lease 210,000 sq ft scheme leaving Australian bank with few options

Asset manager Blackrock has gazumped Macquarie Bank in a huge leasing deal in the City of London.

Macquarie had agreed to take 210,000 sq ft at Canary Wharf Group and Exemplar Properties’ Drapers Gardens scheme in October but in the days before Christmas Blackrock gazumped the Australian bank and has now placed under offer the entire 270,000 sq ft scheme, which was completed at the end of 2009.

Blackrock is the preferred tenant as it is taking the entire building and is though to be paying close to £50/sq ft, whereas rents were closer to £45/sq ft when Macquarie began talks.

Blackrock’s deal is a sign the City market is improving all the time, and that occupiers are being forced to move quickly to secure space as availability of large new-build space shrinks.

The only remaining large spaces left for Macquarie are Minerva’s the Walbrook or at Canary Wharf.

Blackrock has also pushed McDermott Will & Emery off the scene at Drapers Gardens. The international law firm had been in advanced talks to take 50,000-60,000 sq ft for its move from 7 Bishopsgate.

Macquarie wants to move from City Point when its lease expires in 2011. Its options were limited further last month when Royal Bank of Canada negotiated terms to sublet 170,000 sq ft from hedge fund manager Man Group at 320,000 sq ft Riverbank House.

RBC will take the property on a 25-year lease at £45/sq ft. Evans Randall is forward-funding the scheme, which is being developed by Pace Investments.

However, law firm Stephenson Harwood this week decided not to take 110,000 sq ft at St Martins Property Company’s 150 Cheapside. Talks began last summer. St Martins had chosen Stephenson Harwood ahead of occupiers such as TLT Solicitors. But late last year St Martins tried to renegotiate terms and the deal was finally terminated at the end of last year. Knight Frank will continue to search for the law firm.


----------



## PortoNuts

Video on the Battersea Power Plant redevelopment. It seems like a small city inside the big city. Very modern, high quality project. 

http://www.battersea-powerstation.com/#/home


----------



## travelbug

A couple of recent news stories from the CTBUH website, both student housing proposals, one near the Emirates and the Quill near the Shard, which may well have appeared here but this a height change: and we all know which way the height has changed! 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2423

http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...udent-tower-goes-for-planning/5212616.article


----------



## PortoNuts

*Dexter Moren wins go-ahead for Japan-style pod hotel for Trocadero*

12 January, 2010 | 

A Japanese-style ‘pod’ hotel, designed by Dexter Moren Associates, is to be built in the Trocadero in London’s Piccadilly Circus

Westminster City Council has given the green light to planning permission for the hotel, which will occupy the second to seventh floors in the Grade II-listed building as part of a larger 53,495 m² mixed-use leisure and retail scheme.

Each of the hotel’s 495 en-suite bedrooms will measure just 12m² to 17m², inspired by capsule hotels in Japan.

It will be the first time the upper floors of the building have been used since they were home to the UK’s biggest indoor theme park Segaworld.

Councillor Alastair Moss, chairman of Westminster Council’s Planning and City Development Committee, said: ‘The designs for this hotel are a good example that bigger does not equal better, and take into account that when people come to central London with its vast array of attractions and things to do they do not always need or want a large room.’

Sheppard Robson, who was part of the original design team for a previously approved scheme (AJ online 09.05.08), is no longer involved in the project.


----------



## BosnianLion

^^

Great looking projects let's hope that with the improving global economy London continues its impressive construction boom :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*British Museum Extension*

Secretary of State refuses to 'call in' Rogers' British Museum plans
13 January, 2010
By Merlin Fulcher

The Secretary of State John Denham has rejected demands to ‘call in’ Richard Rogers’ contentious extension to the British Museum in central London

In December both the Camden Civic Society and Bloomsbury Conservation Area Advisory Committee (CAAC) urged Denham to hold a public inquiry into the proposed five-storey development which they believe will blight the landmark.

*Rogers Stirk Harbour’s £135m scheme, which will improve exhibition and conservation facilities, was granted planning permission on 17 December 2009 *– after initially being rejected because of concern over the impact to existing grade-I listed structures.

A statement published by the government (attached, see right) said: ‘The Secretary of State is satisfied that the planning issues …have been adequately dealt with by the council and that the application does not raise issues of more than local importance’.

Hero Granger-Taylor of the Camden Civic Society said: ‘On one level, I am not surprised by the Secretary of State’s decision: an inquiry would have meant a lot of washing of dirty linen in public, and he cannot have wanted that to happen’.

*It is understood the museum wants to start construction as soon as possible.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Dock to be drained as Crossrail enters 2010*
By John Hill on January 7, 2010 2:48 PM |
Tagged with:

West India Dock will be partially drained in the next few weeks as Crossrail construction continues in Canary Wharf.

Piling has now been completed at the site known as Adams Place, and Crossrail has claimed work is "proceeding to schedule" as the £16billion project enters 2010.

Draining is expected to take place by the end of this month or in early February, and construction is expected to begin down the line at Tottenham Court Road early this year.

With a general election looming this year, the major transport scheme is likely to be used as a political football by all parties over the next few months. Despite the announcement of an agreement in October 2007, questions will be certainly asked about the funding for the scheme, which is shared between the government, businesses and future fare-payers.

Crossrail's chief executive Rob Holden and board chair Terry Morgan began the year by giving a delivery report to the London Assembly's Transport Committee yesterday morning. Committee chair Caroline Pidgeon told The Wharf last month that the future of the project itself "isn't up for discussion", but that the meeting would help the committee "monitor" the risks and key milestones in the years leading to its projected opening date in 2017.

Government and business representatives have stressed the importance of the London link to the capital's future, and Canary Wharf Group are among the key backers of the project. CWG is overseeing the delivery of the station in West India Dock, and is looking to add shops and a lattice-rooved green space to the levels above the station itself.

Secretary of State for Transport Lord Adonis joined London Mayor Boris Johnson and Prime Minister Gordon Brown at the official start of Crossrail construction in Canary Wharf on May 15, and all 294 Gilken tubes have now been installed. These will support the station itself, which will form part of a route linking Maidenhead and Heathrow in the west to Shenfield and Abbey Wood in the east, via the City, Woolwich and Tottenham Court Road.

The search is on for a company to tackle the tunnelling itself, which will begin in less than two years, while planning consent is being sought for a tunnelling academy in Newham.


----------



## PortoNuts

*City Road hotel, Old Street, London by Squire and Partners*

14 January, 2010 | By Richard Waite


Squire and Partners has submitted plans for a 247-room luxury boutique hotel opposite Moorfields Eye Hospital in City Road, London.

The scheme for Soneva Properties will feature a business centre for small and medium-sized local businesses on its first floor and a sky-bar on its 17th floor.

Describing the design of the scheme, a spokesman for the practice said: ‘Responding to the Moorfields Eye Hospital opposite, and taking inspiration from the 1980’s artworks of Bridget Riley, the facade is expressed as a triple glazed skin enlivened with differing patterns of transparency, opacity and solidity to convey diagonal slopes breaking across an underlying vertical structure. 

‘Manipulation and modulation of light, both internally and externally, give the facade richness and an ever-changing face on this prominent site, as well as assisting solar performance to create a sustainable development. The conjunction of the vertical and the diagonal create a visual effect of depth and movement, and express the activities taking place within the building.’


----------



## Atmosphere

It's a nice height and the shape is great too. Only that colored glass  .....Get rid of it and its perfect.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^I think Canary Wharf needs something different other than the typical blue glass. 

More of Greenwich Peninsula, a whole new area taking shape. 























































by wawd.


----------



## Atmosphere

PortoNuts said:


> ^^I think Canary Wharf needs something different other than the typical blue glass.


You got a point there! But colored glass feels cheap in my opinion. It's a cheap way to make a building sort of interesting.


----------



## skyscraperian

Interesting building. 
I saw this project in Best Projects 2010 Contest http://www.constructionfamily.com/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=13&image_id=117


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Wow... London is booming like never before !!! 

:banana: :banana: :banana:




Other news...

Breaking the silence.

*Land Securities restart talks for building 20 Fenchurch Street ‘Walkie Talkie’ tower.*









Land Securities restart talks for building 20 Fenchurch Street ‘Walkie Talkie’ tower.

Shelved for 18 months, the provocative plans for an office tower at 20 Fenchurch street in London, penned by Rafael Viñoly, are now being ‘dusted down’ in the hope of a possible restart, according to a spokesperson for property giants Land Securities. Part of the ‘dusting down’ process is the *request for construction quotes from various companies which will help decide whether the so nicknamed ‘Walkie Talkie’ tower can go ahead. *

“We said in January that we were planning on dusting it down,” Director of Corporate Communications Donal McCabe said, noting that now seemed a sensible time to do so with construction costs notably reduced. 

While estimates are being collated, *McCabe was careful to advise that nothing is certain under present circumstances.* Asked whether construction would *likely commence by the end of the year, he said: “I don’t think we can take it as a given…* 

“We have said before that it is very unlikely that we would speculatively build without a partner. There are a chain of things we would have to consider.”

20 Fenchurch was a controversial project to begin with. The 509ft tall building was nicknamed the Walkie Talkie due to its unconventional widening at both head and foot of the tower. Planning has been approved twice for the structure, the second time following a recall by Secretary of State Ruth Kelly for public enquiry. English Heritage had called the tower ‘oppressive and overwhelming’. Viñoly however feels the building is fitting in its surroundings: “London today is one of the most interesting architectural laboratories in recent history,” he said. “We designed 20 Fenchurch Street to respect the city’s historic character, following the contour of the river and the medieval streets that bound the site, while further contributing to the evolution of the high-rise building type.”


Link: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=13515


So... we will see.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Canary Wharf Has 25 Churchill Place Redone. * 










Ever since News International decided they weren't interested the site has been mothballed, *but now Canary Wharf has been working on a new design for 25 Churchill Place*, the last available plot in the original estate.

As before the scheme comes from the pens of KPF but this time features a *108 metre tall mid-rise tower*, a reduction of 22 metres from the previous plans with the number of floors above ground level dropping from 24 to 19. it will contain 71,169 square metres of office space, a drop of almost 9,000 square metres.

Along with the height decrease that was specifically requested of the architect presumably at the behest of a specific future tenant, the building retains the shape of a box but this time without two opposing corners slashed off. 

Instead the main body of the tower has its edges framed in stone and is clad in high performance glazing and projecting towards the dock at the south. Behind columns, are the lower north and south levels whilst the outer western façade that faces towards Canary Wharf has a very visual entrance created in it - as a result, the building effectively turns its back towards the east and Wood Wharf.

Around 25 Churchill Place at dock level will be the construction of a new promenade with a footbridge linking it over Bellmouth Passage to Montgomery Street.

The end result is another project for Canary Wharf that is a box, and one that will no doubt add further to the homogenised bland corporate image it has although breaking in height from its neighbours is a welcome approach to at least giving the skyline some variety, even if only in scale not design. 




Published on 26-02-2010 

Source: Skyscrapernews.com 

Link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2474


----------



## PortoNuts

*Container City*


----------



## liman_drzava

^^ Very interesting :cheers:


----------



## VubStudent

I WANT THE WALKIE TALKIE !


----------



## PortoNuts

*Pioneer Point*






























by Mojojojo.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Piccadilly Circus gets £14m pedestrian-friendly revamp *










Piccadilly Circus will be made pedestrian-friendly as part of a £14m revamp, which will rid the busy central London junction of guard railings.

Westminster Council approved the plan that will see the area go back to what it looked like in 1963, as more than one kilometre of railings are uprooted. 

*A central island will be built along Piccadilly and Pall Mall and two-way traffic will be reintroduced.* 

*Work will begin in November and is expected to end by December 2011. *

As part of the revamp the pelican crossing in Pall Mall by St James's Square will be replaced with a zebra crossing and reintroduction of two-way streets from Piccadilly Circus along Piccadilly, St James's Street and Pall Mall is expected to reduce congestion in the area. 

*Preparing for Olympics*

The revamp will also open up the roads leading to St James's Park, Horse Guards Parade and Pall Mall. 


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8548670.stm


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heron Plaza goes in for planning*

PW
16:28 | 05.03.10

By Laura Chesters

*Gerald Ronson’s Heron International has submitted a planning application for its £500m Heron Plaza scheme in the city of London.*

The plans include a Four Seasons Hotel and residences, other residential, retail and new public open space.

*Heron Plaza is the second, and concluding, phase of the works initiated by the construction of the adjacent Heron Tower.*

Heron Plaza is 150m from Liverpool Street Station and the Four Seasons hotel is the first purpose built luxury hotel constructed in Central London for 30 years.

*It will total a 43 storey tower with 190 hotel guestrooms/suites and 120 branded residences, conference and banqueting facilities, events space, a gym, spa and swimming pool.*

Both phases benefit from being designed by the same architects Fred Pilbrow and Lee Polisano of PLP Architecture - previously partners of KPF’s London office

Gerald Ronson, chief executive of Heron International, said: “This genuine mixed use centre will be a model for sustainable urban development in the capital. It will create a new public open space, scarce and highly valued in a densely built part of the City. It will provide much needed, unparalleled hotel and residential facilities which reflect London’s status as the financial capital of the world and support the City’s core mission as a centre for business and excellence.”

Scott Woroch, executive vice president worldwide development of Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts, added: “Four Seasons is proud to be involved in this project which will be a great addition to our existing portfolio in the UK. In addition to Four Seasons Hotel Hampshire, we have had the privilege of operating to two hotels in London, at Park Lane and Canary Wharf. We know that our guests will enjoy having the option to stay in the City within a new development that promises to revitalize and redefine the financial district.”


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Covent Garden Market reveals new plans*










By Aditi Shah

*Covent Garden Market Association launched the second phase of consultation for the redevelopment of New Covent Garden Market in Vauxhall, along the south bank of River Thames this morning.

It revealed detailed plans and new images for The Garden at New Covent Garden Market that include a fresh produce market along with new homes, shops and open public spaces.*

In the first week of March CGMA, advised by Drivers Jonas, will begin the procurement process for a private development partner to help build the new market. It will submit a single outline planning application for the whole site to Wandsworth Council in mid 2010.

This follows an initial consultation in launched in November 2009 for the 57 acre site. It includes consolidating the fresh produce market in four buildings and a new flower market.

The plans revealed this morning include detailed information on how the additional sites not needed for the market could be used. *This includes the Northern Site (where the Flower Market is currently located) where up to 1,800 homes, a hotel and serviced apartments, a supermarket and other retail and leisure uses along with community facilities are proposed.*

Designed by architect, Foster & Partners *it will comprise three taller buildings between 25 and 46 storeys and a ‘green’ route running through the site *and which will connect through to the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson’s proposed new linear park from Vauxhall to Battersea Power Station.

The plans for The Garden are consistent with the recently published Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area Planning Framework and will lead the regeneration of the wider area.

Three other sites have been identifies to the south and west of the market – along Thessaly Road, opposite Lambeth College and next to the main entrance to the Market at Nine Elms Lane, where up to 500 new homes are proposed with new community facilities and open spaces.

At the centre of the market plans to build The Garden Heart will include a public market as well as act as the link between the market and the other proposed uses on the site.



Read more: http://www.propertyweek.com/story.asp?sectioncode=297&storycode=3158677&c=1#ixzz0h9V8laeu


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lanterns Court - Docklands*

by chest.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Apparently the 181m St George's Wharf Tower is starting prep work:










The building is residential, and takes the form of a big cog when seen from above.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Great news! 

*100 Middlesex Street*

by wawd.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Deutsche Bahn may run London to Frankfurt service*

*Deutsche Bahn could start high-speed train services from London to Frankfurt by December 2012, Eurotunnel has announced.*

Eurotunnel also said that it had launched a working group to discuss running shorter trains, after the difficulties it faced evacuating Eurostar trains that broke down in the Channel Tunnel before Christmas. 

High Speed One, the company which operates the high-speed link from St Pancras to the tunnel, is one of the founding members of the working group and the two companies have invited interested train operators, including Deutsche Bahn, to join them. If the rules on train lengths are relaxed, it would be easier for Deutsche Bahn to run an international service using its existing trains. 

...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article7055789.ece


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*The Heron Begins Construction.*

Published on 11-03-2010 by Skyscrapernews.com 












Continuing the sudden construction glut in London as developers look to cash in on the ups and downs of the property cycle is the Heron, a David Walker designed residential tower to stand next to the Barbican on the former Milton Court site.

*With groundwork having been completed by Ardmore, the 111.98 metre tall tower is now beginning construction. *This will see not only the residential glass-slab block built but also at its base the new building to accommodate the Guildhall School of Music and Drama complete with teaching facilities and performance space.

The one thing this building and its 295 apartments don't need to be is affordable - its location and a general shortage of housing within the City of London practically guarantees it will be snapped by bankers with huge salaries and prove hugely popular. Given the location and internal specification plus near unrivalled views, the penthouses should sell for prices north of ten million pounds.

Heron have been betting big on property with a combination of residential, office and hotel-lead projects giving them a well balanced development pipeline. With Heron Tower under construction and near its maximum height, and a Four Seasons Hotel that will be 149 metres having seen a planning application finally submitted although this time round the development is a joint venture between them and Berkeley Homes. 

Link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2484




 :cheers: London is booming thats for sure!

:banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

Great news! :applause: It will match the City Point and I think London needs more housing, so good news.


----------



## PortoNuts

A 24 storey tower for the Royal Docks.

*Studio RHE announce design for new Eco-tower, marking gateway to East of London, home of the 2012 Olympics*










http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=13640


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower*

by SE9.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Derwent London earmarks £260m for London office projects*

*Derwent London plans to spend more than £260m on new projects in Central London after identifying an improvement in demand from businesses for new space. *

The FTSE 250 property company, which specialises in redeveloping and refurbishing offices in offbeat West End locations, unveiled the plans as it reported a sharp narrowing in annual pre-tax losses for 2009 yesterday.

...

*The projects it has earmarked include 194,000 sq ft of refurbishment work this year, such as at Victory House in Fitzrovia, and the starting of a 280,000 sq ft redevelopment at Hampstead Road in the second half of next year. *

...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...earmarks-260m-for-London-office-projects.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*London mayor approves £4.5bn Brent Cross regeneration*

*Mayor of London Boris Johnson has approved a £4.5 billion proposal to substantially regenerate Brent Cross*

The plan includes expansion of the Brent Cross Shopping Centre as *well as a new train station and a number of community facilities.*

It is just one of a number of multi-billion pound developments taking place across Greater London, with proposals for redevelopments of New Covent Garden Market and estates in Tower Hamlets just some of the plans put forward.

Career Structure believes the development will bring around 27,000 jobs to the area.

Mr Johnson said the Brent Cross plans will be successful in "transforming the quality of life of thousands of Londoners".

He added: "Having carefully considered the proposal I am satisfied that the application fulfils the need to have the kinds of transport links that will bring fluidity and rejuvenation to Brent Cross."

The news of the mayoral approval of the extensive Brent Cross redevelopment will be of interest to people looking for property to rent in the London borough of Barnet, with more jobs coming to the area as well as more amenities and attractions.

http://net-lettings.co.uk/London-Pr...oves-4.5bn-Brent-Cross-regeneration-1531.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Three Quays, London*

*Aparthotel next to the Tower of London*

*Client*
The Cheval Group 

*930sqm of retail space at ground level*, with enhanced public space on the riverfront, incorporating an installation by the sculptor William Pye. The upper floors comprise *141 residential units *with a mix of studio, 1, 2 and 3 bedroom apartments and penthouse suites, with an area of approximately 17,200sqm. 

*Innovations & Added Value *

Scissor duplex apartments maximise the number with a river view; plan form and materials are sensitive to views from Monument and London Bridge and the World Heritage Site of the Tower of London directly next to the development.

*Status *

Planning Approved



















http://www.3dreid.com/content/88/view


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Possibly return of the Leadenhall building.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2492


----------



## frappy10

Most expensive Tube Line for Property: 

http://london-underground.blogspot.com/2007/12/most-expensive-tube-line-for-property.html


"an irreverent and informative
must-read for everybody, not just subterranean commuters"

*The Times* 


"outstanding documenter of life on the Underground"

*The Guardian* 


"Great stories, always well written with loads of fascinating trivia & tidbits. One of the few London blogs I try to read on a daily basis."

*Qype *


"More trivia than hard corporate news, but often amusing."

*The Times 50 Best Business Blogs *


----------



## PortoNuts

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Possibly return of the Leadenhall building.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2492


epper:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Cannon Street Station* is progressing quite well.

by Luke.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Boris approves Columbus Tower*

*London mayor approves plan for Tower Hamlets scheme on condition of £4m contribution to Crossrail*


In August, the Columbus Tower was refused planning by Tower Hamlets council, but later that month, the mayor exercised his new planning powers and took over the planning application.

The case was presented today at a public hearing at City Hall, by Johnson's own planning officers. Both supporters and opponents made their case, but the mayor decided to grant permission.

It is hoped the Columbus Tower will pave the way for a major development in east London. *The construction of the 63-storey building will include thousands of square feet of new office and retail space, as well as 192 hotel rooms and over 74 apartments.*

The development, which will add to the regeneration of the Isle of Dogs, has conditions attached to its planning application.

*This includes the developer contributing £4m towards Crossrail and over £1m towards affordable housing in the area. Over £2m will also be invested by the developer into the local community.*

Johnson said: "I have now had the chance to consider the Columbus Tower application in great detail and, more importantly, had the opportunity to listen carefully, and in person, to the arguments for and against this proposal. I am satisfied that all the major concerns have been addressed and I believe the application will not only strengthen the success story of the Isle of Dogs, but will be hugely beneficial to the whole of London.

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3160103&c=0


----------



## PortoNuts

*St Giles Court*

by Light Parade.


----------



## Myster E

PortoNuts said:


> *Boris approves Columbus Tower*
> 
> *London mayor approves plan for Tower Hamlets scheme on condition of £4m contribution to Crossrail*
> 
> 
> In August, the Columbus Tower was refused planning by Tower Hamlets council, but later that month, the mayor exercised his new planning powers and took over the planning application.
> 
> The case was presented today at a public hearing at City Hall, by Johnson's own planning officers. Both supporters and opponents made their case, but the mayor decided to grant permission.
> 
> It is hoped the Columbus Tower will pave the way for a major development in east London. *The construction of the 63-storey building will include thousands of square feet of new office and retail space, as well as 192 hotel rooms and over 74 apartments.*
> 
> The development, which will add to the regeneration of the Isle of Dogs, has conditions attached to its planning application.
> 
> *This includes the developer contributing £4m towards Crossrail and over £1m towards affordable housing in the area. Over £2m will also be invested by the developer into the local community.*
> 
> Johnson said: "I have now had the chance to consider the Columbus Tower application in great detail and, more importantly, had the opportunity to listen carefully, and in person, to the arguments for and against this proposal. I am satisfied that all the major concerns have been addressed and I believe the application will not only strengthen the success story of the Isle of Dogs, but will be hugely beneficial to the whole of London.
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3160103&c=0



Whoa, that's just lightened up my day, my favourite proposed scraper in London could be back on track along with the Leadenhall building and Vauxhall Tower. Too bad the Minerva building never got built, and the same might apply to the Blackfriars tower.


----------



## preppy

Very nice.


----------



## Ampelio

Newcastle Guy said:


> Apparently the 181m St George's Wharf Tower is starting prep work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building is residential, and takes the form of a big cog when seen from above.


^^This is absolutely stunning kay:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Heron International has finally filed the long expected application for a second tall building to stand alongside their under construction Heron Tower in the place of Heron Plaza.

Designed by PLP Architects, a firm set up in the wake of a large scale defection from Kohn Pederson Fox's London office, the building *will rise to 135 metres in height with 44 floors above ground. *

It's intended partly as a hotel for the luxury Four Seasons brand with 190 rooms filling floors four to nineteen along with a conference centre and ballroom plus various facilities those of us who use such hotels take for granted like an all-day restaurant and spa.












Newcastle Guy said:


> Render found by LondonLad:


Link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2493


London keeps on booming... :nuts: .

:cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

PortoNuts said:


> *Boris approves Columbus Tower*
> 
> *London mayor approves plan for Tower Hamlets scheme on condition of £4m contribution to Crossrail*
> 
> 
> In August, the Columbus Tower was refused planning by Tower Hamlets council, but later that month, the mayor exercised his new planning powers and took over the planning application.
> 
> The case was presented today at a public hearing at City Hall, by Johnson's own planning officers. Both supporters and opponents made their case, but the mayor decided to grant permission.
> 
> It is hoped the Columbus Tower will pave the way for a major development in east London. *The construction of the 63-storey building will include thousands of square feet of new office and retail space, as well as 192 hotel rooms and over 74 apartments.*
> 
> The development, which will add to the regeneration of the Isle of Dogs, has conditions attached to its planning application.
> 
> *This includes the developer contributing £4m towards Crossrail and over £1m towards affordable housing in the area. Over £2m will also be invested by the developer into the local community.*
> 
> Johnson said: "I have now had the chance to consider the Columbus Tower application in great detail and, more importantly, had the opportunity to listen carefully, and in person, to the arguments for and against this proposal. I am satisfied that all the major concerns have been addressed and I believe the application will not only strengthen the success story of the Isle of Dogs, but will be hugely beneficial to the whole of London.
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=284&storycode=3160103&c=0


You mean this...


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Finally!!! :cheers:


----------



## pixel2008

Buyckske Ruben said:


> Heron International has finally filed the long expected application for a second tall building to stand alongside their under construction Heron Tower in the place of Heron Plaza.
> 
> Designed by PLP Architects, a firm set up in the wake of a large scale defection from Kohn Pederson Fox's London office, the building will rise to *135 metres in height* with 44 floors above ground.
> It's intended partly as a hotel for the luxury Four Seasons brand with 190 rooms filling floors four to nineteen along with a conference centre and ballroom plus various facilities those of us who use such hotels take for granted like an all-day restaurant and spa.


I thought it was going to be 13 meters taller. Did they cut the height of this project?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Southwark Council has resolved to grant planning permission for Renzo Piano’s redrawn proposals for the so-called Baby Shard*

*The curved 18-storey building, adjacent to his emerging Shard of Glass tower and London Bridge Station, was first granted planning permission in 2007.*

But the ongoing work to upgrade Thameslink rail services at the station has forced the architect to rethink.

“The viaduct is being widened at London Bridge, and they wanted to make sure they had plenty of clearance,” explained a spokesman for developer Sellar Property Group.

“They also wanted to make sure there was plenty of space for public realm.”

The mixed use scheme involves demolishing the 22-storey sixties-built New London Bridge House.

*The new building will have more than 40,000sq m of office space, shops and cafés, a new entrance to London Bridge tube station at Joiner Street and a public piazza.*

The Renzo Piano Building Workshop’s report on the scheme said that removing the sloping roof of the building and giving it a more facetted and less bulky appearance would better complement the Shard, which is expected to be the highest tower in Europe when completed.

The overall height of Baby Shard has been reduced from 88m to 74m.

Read more: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=426&storycode=3160537&channel=783&c=1#ixzz0j5nrBNgu


----------



## PortoNuts

Buyckske Ruben said:


> You mean this...


Great render! :cheers:

After all, it's going to be the tallest in Canary Wharf:banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Construction work reaches new milestone on south London development*

25/03/2010 

Construction work is set to begin on the second stage of a major redevelopment in South East London after Greenwich Council granted its approval.

*The council has given the go-ahead to construction jobs to build 710 new homes on the Ferrier Estate in Kidbrooke, following the topping off last week of the first stage of this development*, during which 449 homes were erected.

This is part of Berkley Homes' £1 billion Kidbrooke regeneration project, which entails construction work *on 4,000 new homes in total, 300,000 square feet of commercial space and new communal amenities, including a school and sports and leisure facilities.*

Peter Brookes, deputy leader of Greenwich Council, commented: "The council's vision for Kidbrooke, shared by local residents, is to create new homes fit for the 21st century. 

"Phase Two of the Kidbrooke regeneration project will enable us to take a huge step towards that vision, providing a valuable mix of housing suitable for the local community."

The council was also awarded £4.2 million of government funding last autumn to build 47 homes across Greenwich and then a further £1.78 million in January to build 16 more homes in the borough, with these projects helping to fuel construction recruitment in the area.

http://news.careerstructure.com/art...es-new-milestone-on-south-london-development/


----------



## PortoNuts

*NEO Bankside - update*

by Medo.


----------



## PortoNuts

*CHISWICK TOWER PLANS ARE 'TANTALISING', SAYS CABE*











*Plans for a five-storey 52m high landmark building for office use, incorporating five media screens and associated parking, at a site adjacent to Chiswick Roundabout, are a 'tantalising hybrid of commercial office building and advertising'*, says CABE in its Design Review.

The plans, designed by Make Architects, are an 'exciting proposition for a site that warrants a distinctive signpost to mark the meeting of the north and south circular roads and a key gateway into the Capital'. 

CABE said it has the potential to become a memorable west London landmark. However, it thinks a stronger relationship could be forged between the offices and the 'shroud' to create a working environment that is more comfortable for its occupiers and a use that genuinely inhabits this commanding structure. 

It added: "We think the building's exposed elevation to the North Circular Road is unsatisfactory in design terms and could pose significant maintenance problems for the building. It also underlines the need to properly assess the impact of this highly visible structure and its 'active' façades from all viewpoints, both during the day and at night. It is equally important that the building benefits from clear and safe pedestrian routes from Chiswick High Road and that the building itself addresses the street in a more positive manner than currently proposed. 

"Given the unique nature of this project, its success will rely on the retention of the design team to see it through to the detailed design stage. We recommend that the opportunity be taken to address the points raised in this letter before the application is determined."


----------



## PortoNuts

*Affordable homes given the go ahead at King's Cross*










09:09 | 14.04.10

By Deirdre Hipwell

*Detailed plans for the first fully residential building at King's Cross Central were given the green light by Camden Council last week.*

Building R4, designed by PRP Architects, is located on York Way on the eastern side of the site. It comprises 117 affordable homes, of which 15 are supported housing apartments, 77 are general needs social rented apartments and 25 are shared ownership apartments.

A large proportion (32%) of apartments cater for families with either three or four bedrooms. The R4 scheme provides a significant amount of private amenity space for residents.

More than half the homes will have private balconies and a private roof terrace will be created.

King's Cross Central - the development consortium behind the 67 acre regeneration scheme - said the successful progression of this plot followed a development agreement last year between One Housing Group and King's Cross Central to deliver the first phase of affordable homes, which includes the development of the R4 plot.

That agreement is underpinned by a £42m HCA funding package for One Housing Group. Construction of R4 is expected to get under way this summer, with the first residents due to move in early 2012.

Robert Evans, a director from King’s Cross Central, said the decision "means that the first residents should be moving in well before the 2012 London Olympics. These will be high quality affordable homes - centrally located, thoughtfully planned, intelligently designed and very well managed.”


Read more: http://www.propertyweek.com/story.asp?sectioncode=297&storycode=3161739&c=1#ixzz0l6iUyMIv


----------



## PortoNuts

*British Land seals £29m deal for West End offices*










*British Land today snapped up a prime West End redevelopment site for £29 million — just over half what it sold it for five years ago.*

It bought 2-14 Baker Street back off Northern Irish developer McAleer & Rushe, having sold it for £57.2 million in 2005.

McAleer & Rushe was granted planning consent last year for a 139,000 square-foot office building with shops on the ground floor.

But having racked up mountains of debt to secure the deal it was forced to sell.

*British Land said it will now start the £100 million redevelopment programme this year with completion in 2013 to take advantage of rising demand for offices in the capital. *

There is currently no office space under construction due to be completed in 2013 or 2014.

Tim Roberts, head of offices at the firm, said: “We believe that will be a good time to deliver a building to the West End market. 

"I would expect strong demand given the limited number of grade A buildings.”

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-seals-pound-29m-deal-for-west-end-offices.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Cannon Street Station* doing well.

by Cranesetc.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## noman3000

London is a cool place


----------



## Atmosphere

What good is that list without our beloved Shard


----------



## PortoNuts

*STANTON WILLIAMS TO DESIGN KING’S CROSS SQUARE*

*Stanton Williams has won the international competition to design what will become one of London’s biggest public squares, in front of King’s Cross Station in London.*

The practice beat competition from more than 100 architects and urban designers from around the world to scoop the prestigious project.

The 7,000sq m King’s Cross Square will be the final piece in the jigsaw of Network Rail’s £500 million redevelopment of the station, and will bring its grade I listed facade back into public view for the first time in 30 years.

The plans will improve the public realm along the busy Euston Road and create more space for the millions of people who use the station every year.

Alan Stanton, of Stanton Williams Architects, said: “We are very excited to have been selected to work on this project at the heart of the city.

*“This is a unique opportunity to create a new public square as part of one of London’s busiest transport interchanges.*

“The design will address the challenge of integrating the legacy of existing structures on the site to create an environment which functions seamlessly for the public and makes an important contribution to the regeneration of the surrounding area.”


Read more: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=426&storycode=3162081&channel=783&c=1#ixzz0lXMdwTpm


----------



## heywindup

Atmosphere said:


> What good is that list without our beloved Shard


I think the list is only for those within the City of London. The Shard is located in Southwark.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke regeneration* continues. 

by SE9.





























First sight of the apartment blocks appearing above the hoardings:


----------



## PortoNuts

*East London Line officially opened by Boris Johnson *










*The new East London Line has been opened to the public, forming part of the London Overground network.*

A "preview" service of eight trains an hour will run between New Cross Gate and Dalston Junction, between 0700 BST and 2000 BST, from Monday to Friday. 

Full evening and weekend services will begin on 23 May, when 12 trains will run each hour. 

Trains will travel through Whitechapel station and Shoreditch High Street, a flagship Zone 1 station. 

*Further extension work*

London Mayor Boris Johnson, who officially opened the route, said: "This new railway will bring jobs and opportunities to communities up and down the line, massively improving access for hundreds of thousands of people. 

"This type of investment is essential if London, throwing off the shackles of recession, is to emerge with the ability to grow, prosper, and secure its position at the summit of world cities, to the benefit of all Londoners." 

*Oyster cards can be used on the new trains which have no doors separating the carriages, allowing passengers to walk the length of the train. *

The opening is the first phase of a £1bn extension of the line. 

Labour London Assembly Member Val Shawcross said: "This is a vital rail link that will be welcomed across London. 

"But it's a bit rich for Boris Johnson to try and take credit for it in the middle of the election campaign when it was in fact funded and started by a Labour mayor thanks to Labour government funding." 

Caroline Pidgeon, Liberal Democrat member of the London Assembly, also criticised Mr Johnson. 

"Right in the middle of a general election campaign, the mayor is desperate to claim credit for something he didn't initiate," she said. 

*Engineering works are continuing to extend the East London Line to Highbury and Islington by Spring 2011. An extension of the line to Clapham Junction, in south-west London, is planned by 2012. *

*The line will form part of a planned wider London Overground orbital network, which will allow passengers to travel around London on the line without having to enter central areas of the city. *

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/8620188.stm


----------



## PortoNuts

*East London line’s opening puts Hackney on rail map*

*Millions of Londoners will be able to cross the river by rail from Hackney to New Cross when the revamped East London line reopens today.*

The railway will operate a limited service of eight trains per hour from 7am to 8pm on weekdays from Dalston Junction to New Cross. A full service to West Croydon will open on May 23.

Campaigners welcomed the £1 billion extension of the old East London line but warned that it should be in addition to existing rail services in south London, which are facing cutbacks.

Commuters in south-east London, which is not on the Tube, are particularly poorly served by the public transport network.

The South London line, which runs in a U-shape between Victoria and London Bridge, is under threat from the second phase of the East London line, which will extend to Clapham Junction by 2012. 

Jo deBank, from London Travelwatch, said: “The East London line is great news and will go into areas which are transport poor. 

“But there's still more to be done in south London. We need to make sure that there's still enough transport for people. South London still suffers from not having as much transport as other parts of the capital.” 

Lib-Dem transport spokesman Caroline Pidgeon said: “Phase two is wonderful but ultimately the problem is people were promised it in addition to the South London line, not instead. 

“It will give great connections out to Clapham Junction but people want that as well as routes into Victoria and London Bridge.” *The new East London line will operate a fleet of 20 walk-through air-conditioned trains from Dalston Junction in the north via the City and Docklands to New Cross, Crystal Palace and West Croydon in the south. *

*Four new stations opened today at Dalston Junction, Haggerston, Hoxton and Shoreditch High Street, putting Hackney on the Tube map for the first time. A further 14 stations have been refurbished.*

The line, which is expected to carry 100,000 a day, will be connected to the wider London Overground network — in the north by next spring and in the south by mid-2012 — making an orbital route around the capital. 

The old East London line ran from Shoreditch to New Cross. Shoreditch station closed in 2006 and the rest of the line in December 2007.

The rail-link was due to open two weeks ago but the event was called off at the last minute with Transport for London citing technical difficulties. Experts have cast doubt on the reason for the delay.

Opponents have criticised Boris Johnson for going ahead with the opening during the election campaign and trying to take the credit for a Labour-initiated project. 

The Mayor said: *“This new railway will bring jobs and opportunities to communities up and down the line, massively improving access for hundreds of thousands of people.*

“In this £1 billion upgrade, the old has been fused with the best of the new — the Victorian genius of Brunel's tunnel now comprises part of a network of almost space-age stations.

*“This type of investment is essential if London, throwing off the shackles of recession, is to grow and prosper.”*

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...und-1-billion-east-london-rail-route-opens.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Ardmore re-wins £110m shelved Stratford tower job*

*Ardmore is understood to have re-won a £110 million contract it first picked up nearly two years ago - to build one of London’s tallest residential buildings on a site next to the 2012 Olympic Park.*

It is understood that it was a two-horse race between the Enfield-based contractor and Sisk for the job, which covers the construction of seven residential blocks at the 150 High Street site in Stratford, including a 43-storey tower.

The project - being procured by Genesis Housing subsidiary Paddington Churches Housing Association - was originally won under a £150m contract by Ardmore in spring 2008 but has been on hold amid rumours of funding difficulties since March 2009.

A number of high profile contractors are said to have shown interest in the re-tendered contract but several sources told Construction News that the job was not viable given the timescale for completion, which is tied in to the Olympic Park.

*As well as the tower, the scheme comprises the construction of six other blocks - five of which are ten storeys high.*

The OJEU contract notice for the project, issued in November, stated: “Due to the site’s proximity to the Olympic Park, all external elevations and external works will be required to be completed a minimum of four weeks before the commencement of the Olympic Games.”

Work is expected to start on site in May and be completed in just 32 months.

*Foundation works, including the construction of a basement, have in the main been completed, as has the concrete superstructure up to level four of two of the blocks.*

Genesis shelved the scheme last March, citing planning and design issues, but widespread reports of funding problems emerged after work stopped on site. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56018415&postcount=362


----------



## PortoNuts

Updates from *Canada Water* sites.



Officer Dibble said:


> A new set of updates from the various Canada Water sites.
> 
> *Library: * First-floor slab pour now, steel/concrete columns to follow. Starting to look quite chunky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barratt's:* Montreal House nearing external completion (as you can see in the library pic above), interior fit-out has started.
> 
> Most interesting thing is perhaps the progress on Site A -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the site A map as a reminder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plaza: * they're finishing the bus station area today, and they're starting now on the area in front of Montreal House - will happen over the next six weeks.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...dust-off-plans-for-15-new-towers-in-london.do


*Office shortage sees developers dust off plans for 15 new skyscrapers in London*
Ruth Bloomfield
30.04.10

*The London skyline is to be transformed by the revival of more than a dozen “mothballed” skyscraper plans.*

Developers are pushing forward with schemes worth a total of more than £9 billion because of the shortage of new office space.

The severity of the recession meant that nearly all building came to a halt from 2008 but the return of the skyscrapers will dismay traditionalists who fear that the capital's historic appearance will be damaged.

Rising rents and demand for offices mean 15 new towers are scheduled to be completed in the next five years. The tallest, The Shard, near London Bridge station, will be the highest in Europe at 310 metres.

The most advanced is a trio of buildings in the city: the Heron Tower, the Shard and the Pinnacle, which will be completed next year, 2012 and 2013 respectively.

But there is evidence of a string of other projects being revived, including the “Walkie Talkie” in Fenchurch Street, with developer Land Securities in talks with potential contractors.

*The Beetham Organisation has confirmed it will start work at two towers — Trinity in the City and The Beetham Tower (nicknamed the Boomerang) in Blackfriars — next year. A spokesman cited improving “market demand and conditions” for the decision.*

This time last year Peter Rees, planning officer at the Corporation of London, was predicting there would be no more skyscrapers in the City for a decade, other than the Shard.

He said: “There has been an amazing change in the last three months in the Square Mile. We now only have one project mothballed, and that is the Cheesegrater. All the others are now live, either because they have acquired a development partner or because they have basically pressed the button. I can envisage that everything with a planning permission will now be built. There has been a tidal wave of foreign money coming into the City.

“There has been a marked interest by Canadian investors. If people are going to do anything they are going to want to do it in the place that is the most vibrant and the most certain.”

Ed Lewis, director of Savills' London new homes department, said housing developers were being encouraged by a shortage of available property.

*“There is really strong demand in the residential market from international buyers,”* he said. “They are still seeing good value and sterling is still on its knees. We are just selling heaps off-plan.”


----------



## Myster E

^^ That's all well with 20 Fenchurch Street and the Beetham Tower (happy about that too), but what of the 237m Columbus Tower @ Canary Wharf and 122 Leadenhall?


----------



## PortoNuts

Columbus Tower has already been given the go-ahead as far as I know.


----------



## PortoNuts

*BBC to beam general election results on to Big Ben *´










*The results of the general election are to be projected on to Big Ben for the first time, as part of an initiative between the BBC and Parliament.*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/election_2010/8656578.stm


----------



## PortoNuts

*Squire Plans Major Residential Development*










*Another of the recent big developments in the London borough of Brent to surface is this new 441 apartment project penned by Squire and Partners.*

*Also containing 1,568 square metres of commercial floor-space, the development stands on a site at 243 Ealing round which is the site of a former B&Q warehouse, and is bounded by the Grand Union Canal to the north. *

Squire and Partners has designed the project so that it reaches a height of 14 storeys and 43 metres on the tallest block which is roughly in scale with neighbouring tall buildings such as Middlesex House. It will stand on a prominent position on the far north eastern side of the site working as a gateway to those crossing the Grand Union Canal via Ealing Road. 

Set out along a broadly triangular site, the project will have the ground floors of buildings 1, 2 and 7 given over to commercial space with a collection of new green spaces between the buildings. The canalside will be restored with a new public footpath running along it and tree planting to add some greenery.

The look of the project will be dominated by glass and steel frames, a look the practise often employs, with the tallest building having a strong vertical emphasis to its cladding. Throughout, residents will be able to have their own outdoor space via projecting balconies that should animate the faces of the building during the warmer months. 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2522


----------



## Andre_Filipe

PortoNuts moras em Londres? :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Loampit Vale construction underway *










*Work has begun on Loampit Vale, one of the most ambitious regeneration projects in Lewisham.*

The project will involve the construction of eight buildings ranging from five to 24 storeys, creating 788 new homes in Lewisham town centre, as well as a new swimming pool and nearly 2,000 square metres of commercial floorspace. Loampit Vale is the smaller and less controversial sibling of the Lewisham Gateway project.

Piling rigs are on site and advertising hoardings for the new homes have appeared by the roadside. 

A spokesperson for the project confirmed:

"The necessary finance and planning agreements are in place and work has begun. The first phase to be completed will be the leisure centre, with the goal of opening in 2013. The following phases are currently expected to be completed in 2014 - 15."

The project's future was secured with the help of £20.5m from central government.

http://brockleycentral.blogspot.com/2010/05/loampit-vale-construction-underway.html

Pictures of the actual site by *SE9*.


----------



## heywindup

*Three Spires in Southwark*


----------



## PortoNuts

This one would be a winner to join the Shard in Southwark. Two clusters facing each other on both banks of the Thames.

This needs proper funding though, it's no small project.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tesco store, Bromley-by-Bow *

*A new district centre including a replacement Tesco store together with other shops or community uses; a hotel; a primary school; 460 new homes; a new public park and riverside footpath; and connections across the A12 motorway. Designed by Collado Collins.*











*Summary*

We applaud the brief for the project, including large and small-scale retail, residential and hotel, community uses and public space, that proposes an appropriate mixture of uses for a successful regeneration project. We also welcome the aspiration to create an exemplar store design. In our view, any large and complex superstore-led regeneration project should be genuinely plan-led. However, whilst we acknowledge the planning and design guidance underpinning this scheme (Land Use and Design Brief), the project is driven primarily by the Tesco-led investment opportunity. We are concerned that the size and positioning of the superstore proposed on this site compromises the chances of this development integrating with the surrounding community and regenerating the area.

If the supermarket is driving the redevelopment of the area, we think it is essential that it is based on a convincing masterplan. Regrettably, this scheme lacks a clear masterplan idea to inform the location and character of the different elements; as currently proposed, they do not work well together to create a convincing new district centre and residential community. The site layout lacks coherence and is problematic at its edges. The conflict between traffic and the character of the residential streets and public spaces is also unresolved. We support the aspiration to create east-west connections through the site, but further work is needed to integrate the development into the existing neighbourhood. The architectural approach is disjointed and divides the scheme into distinct quarters which, at times, conflict with one another. A convincing case has not been made for the tall building, in terms of its location, uses or the quality of the architecture; this can only be made in the form of a detailed planning application.

We are therefore unable to support the current hybrid planning application. It is disappointing that CABE was not consulted at an earlier stage when we could have contributed more constructively to the design development process.

...

Read more: http://www.cabe.org.uk/design-review/tesco-bromley-by-bow-2


----------



## Andre_idol

Three Spires look ugly


----------



## PortoNuts

It's more or less the Shard's style.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Battle of Britain Monument Tower*









_The £80m Battle of Britain Beacon will be built at the RAF Museum in Hendon_

*Plans to erect a striking 380ft (116m) beacon as a monument to the Battle of Britain have been unveiled.*

The Battle of Britain Beacon will cost £80m and be taller than Big Ben. 

The structure will be built at the Royal Air Force Museum in Hendon, north west London, housing an exhibition on the World War II air conflict. 

The museum announced the scheme ahead of the 70th anniversary of the battle, which raged in the skies over Britain from July to October 1940. 

*The eye-catching building will be constructed out of steel and glass and feature a high-speed lift.*

"The battle will be examined from both sides. We have a fantastic collection of aircraft from both sides of the conflict. 

"The civilian aspect will also play an important part in the exhibition, including the Blitz." 

She said the museum hopes to complete within the lifetime of the remaining veterans from the conflict, now mainly in their 90s. 

*The project is set to be funded privately, with several potential investors already having shown an interest. *

The museum is currently consulting on its plans. 

*Young crew*

The announcement comes a day after it was revealed that a £3.5m monument commemorating the heroes of RAF Bomber Command who died during WWII, is set to be built in Green Park in London. 

The memorial, which should be built by 2012, will commemorate the 55,573 crew of Bomber Command, with an average age of 22, who were killed in the war. 

Its role was to attack Germany's airbases, troops, shipping and industries connected to the war effort. 

The memorial will contain inscriptions, carvings, and a dedication and also house a sculpture of the seven aircrew by sculptor Philip Jackson. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8682646.stm?lsm


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Court - Rothschild HQ*

by *DarJole*.


----------



## madridhere

Great projects!


----------



## heywindup

*Battle of Britain Beacon*
originally posted by RMB2007






*122 Leadenhall Building*
originally posted by DarJoLe


----------



## scalatrava89

"We shall fight on the beaches" :lol:. The Battle of Britain Beacon looks amazing. Im glad it's been deisigned :banana2::banana::banana2:.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

I like the Three Spires. They look so futuristic and elegant


----------



## RodrigoDuran

Great TOWELS !


----------



## PortoNuts

The Battle of Britain Beacon is great, loved the airplanes in the top. Its shape and the titanium are really cool and sophisticaded. I hope it goes ahead. :cheers2:


----------



## tg7

Nice.


----------



## heywindup

*London's new Routemaster Buses*
originally posted by Langur


----------



## TedStriker

scalatrava89 said:


> "We shall fight on the beaches" :lol:. The Battle of Britain Beacon looks amazing. Im glad it's been deisigned :banana2::banana::banana2:.


I'm in total agreement.


----------



## PortoNuts

I thought the old Routemasters had been replaced a few years ago. This one looks great though, very clean and aerodynamic. 



heywindup said:


> *London's new Routemaster Buses*
> originally posted by Langur


----------



## Columbus

So when do they come into action then?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^These are stunning, the quality, the design and definitely much better than what was there before.

Another housing option for the millionaires.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Cannon Street Station*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## PortoNuts

Barratt Homes is launching Fairmont House on 31st July (Canada Water regeneration):

http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/Find-a-Home/New-Developments/H4379-Fairmont-House/Development/

Take a look here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58096277&postcount=1083


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heron Tower *has been spired.:bow:

by *11001001*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Greenwich Peninsula *

by *LoveAgent*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Landmark - Docklands*

by *chest*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower - update*

by *SE9*.


----------



## Turbosnail

One Canada Square and the Citigroup building in London

The Reuters Building, 1 Canada Square, HSBC Headquarters and Citigroup Building










Three towers from Cabot Square










Reuters Plaza with Pelli's towers and Canary Wharf tube station










Reuters screen at the bottom of 1 Canada Square










Canary Wharf at night - Cesar Pellis towers are the two on the right of the three largest










Docklands from the air showing 1 Canada Square and the Citigroup building


----------



## Pennypacker

Don't mean to be rude but have you posted those in the wrong thread?

None of those are new projects.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sainsbury’s submits plans for Fulham Wharf*

*Sainsbury’s has submitted plans for its Fulham Wharf project.*
As tipped by Property Week, Sainsbury’s bought out previous owner Ballymore’s interest in the project, before teaming up with Helical Bar to progress the scheme.

This week it submitted plans for both the redevelopment of its store on Townmead Road and the adjacent Fulham Wharf scheme.

It has hired Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands architects and is working with development manager Helical Bar to create a mixed use scheme along the riverside which will include restaurants, cafes, shops and 472 homes.......

property week article


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Court - Rothschild HQ*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*

by *SE9.*

The first completed units.





































Apartment blocks, under construction.


----------



## PortoNuts

Concrete is going upwards in the *Pinnacle*. :banana:

by *variant*.


----------



## PortoNuts

http://www.leytonstonia.com/2010/08/ubs-signs-for-700000-sq-ft-of-space-at.html

*UBS signs for 700,000 sq ft of space at British Land's Broadgate Estate*

*In a clear vote of confidence in London and the square mile, Swiss Bank UBS has signed a pre-let agreement with British Land and its joint venture partner Blackstone for 700,000 sq ft of space at the Broadgate Estate in what will become the largest single office building in the City of London. *

The new development, to be called Five Broadgate will contain four new trading floors of 65,000 sq ft each for the banks investment banking division as well as general office space, and will replace the existing buildings at Four and Six Broadgate. The 20-year lease deal is the largest signed since the onset of the credit crunch and includes an 18-month rent free period for UBS, who are paying £54.50 per sq ft, which is considerably more than the £40.50 paid by Nomura at Watermark Place showing the rapid recovery in London's office market. 

UBS is currently the largest tenant in the Broadgate Estate and indeed British Land's largest office client, accounting for 4% of total rent. There had previously been concerns that the Swiss banking giant may have looked for a move away from Broadgate when its existing leases expired between September 2013 and 2017, with Canary Wharf seen as a likely destination. With this deal now secured, any speculation can be dismissed with British Land likely to turn its attention to developing the Cheesegrater at 122 Leadenhall, with only limited availability at existing offices such as 201 Bishopsgate, Broadgate Tower and Ropemaker Place, which was 91% let as of 31 March 2010 to both Macquarie Group and Bank of Tokyo‐Mitsubishi UFJ. 

Commenting on the deal, British Land Chief Chris Grigg said “We are delighted at this significant commitment by UBS to the City and Broadgate in particular. *The transaction demonstrates the enduring appeal of this important City of London office estate. At the same time, the new building will enhance the overall quality of Broadgate while generating an attractive development return.” *

It is expected that demolition of the existing buildings and preparation works will commence in the second half of 2011. Practical completion to shell and core is then planned for the second half of 2014, with British Land and Blackstone stating that construction costs will total £340 million not taking into account the value of the land or interest. With the arrival of Crossrail at Liverpool Street station in 2017 a new Broadgate ticket hall will open, which will also likely have been a factor for UBS, offering a direct link to both Canary Wharf and Heathrow airport. 

The deal also serves to highlight the rapid progress in IT infrastructure and the ever changing requirements of major occupiers. Broadgate was officially opened in December 1991 yet parts of the giant estate are already being demolished and redeveloped to meet the specific needs of UBS, a trend that is becoming more common in the City with the construction of New Court for the Rothschild bank and a return to pre-lets. The deal is subject to planning permission from the City of London but it is not expected that there will be a building of any significant height. 



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61363133&postcount=1


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canary Wharf Crossrail Site*

by *leytonstonia*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Apple to open its largest Store in Covent Garden *

*Apple will open its 300th retail store this Saturday and the Mac maker says it will be its biggest and best.*

The existing Apple Store in Regent's Street is already the outfit's busiest temple of consumerism and is reputedly the most profitable retail space in the whole of the capital.

Now the Cupertino company is hoping to have the same impact on London's historic Covent Garden with the largest Apple Store in the world, a massive three-story building with a skylight-covered central atrium and all of the usual fancy glass staircases and chic design touches.

Judging from the pictures posted on Tech Radar, the company has let the existing building shine through with modern display units complimenting the bare brick walls and Victorian architectural flourishes.

The new store, which opens its doors for the first time this Saturday (August 7th) will employ 300 people and have 56 Macs, 30 iPads, 40 iPods and 30 iPhones on display for sticky-fingered punters to prod.

In addition to the now familiar workshops and Genius Bar, Apple said, "For the first time in the UK, local companies can make an appointment in the Apple Store Covent Garden's Briefing Room for free business workshops or to get help finding the right technology solutions to meet their business needs."

http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/8/5/apple-store-covent-garden-worlds-largest/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Eagle House*

by *GazKinz*.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*London's £140m penthouse flat as super-rich buy 'trophy properties'*










*A London penthouse flat is set to be sold for more than £140 million as super-rich international buyers snap up “trophy properties” in the capital, the Standard reveals today.*

The two-floor apartment at the One Hyde Park development in Knightsbridge features bullet-proof windows, an air purifying system and a panic room. 

The flat, possibly the most expensive in the world, is believed to cost more than £6,000 a square foot compared with the Kensington and Chelsea average of £1,214 and capital wide average of £450.

The price illustrates the stark differences between how the super-prime and mainstream residential markets in the capital are faring. International buyers are still investing in London, attracted by the weakness of the pound, as many Londoners pull out of the market.

Trevor Abrahamson, of estate agent Glentree Estates, said: “This is a huge price but it's not surprising. In the last six months we have sold more trophy properties than we have in the last two years. One minute there was an over supply and then there was a shortage. Prices are high.

“London has recovered much better than other prime markets around the world. It draws buyers from the most eclectic range of destinations and it will always be seen as the capital of capitals financially and culturally.”

One Hyde Park, next door to the Mandarin Oriental Hotel, features more than 80 flats in four linked towers designed by architect Lord Rogers. 

The complex includes spas, squash courts and a private wine-tasting facility. Everyone on site will have access to a private underground passage to the hotel and 24-hour room service from the hotel, where Michelin-starred chef Heston Blumenthal is opening his first London restaurant.

It is understood that SAS-trained guards and iris scanners provide extra security to the apartments, which are due to be completed in October.

Surrey-born property tycoons, brothers Christian and Nick Candy, manage the development through their company Candy & Candy.

Christian Candy's CPC Group bought the One Hyde Park site for £150 million in 2004. It used to be occupied by a rundown Fifties office block called Bowater House.

The highest proportion of buyers of the flats so far are from Europe, making up a third of all buyers. A quarter of buyers are Middle Eastern. The average price of a flat is £20 million.

Once One Hyde Park is completed and all the buyers have paid up, the whole block will be one of the most expensive residential locations in the world. Houses rather than flats tend to achieve the highest prices in London. 

Lakshmi Mittal bought his first property in Kensington Park Gardens in 2004 for around £60 million but is now worth over £150 million. Next to London, the most expensive flats are to be found in New York, where before the 2007 crash a triplex penthouse in The Pierre hotel, overlooking Fifth Avenue and Central Park, was on the market for $70 million.

Asia's most expensive apartment was sold in June 2008 for $28.8 million, an 80th floor penthouse minutes from Hong Kong's central business district. In Sydney a penthouse with views of the harbour and Opera House sold for 20 million US dollars. 

A studio flat in Cedar Close, West Dulwich, is under offer with estate agent Stapleton Long for £55,000. The retirement property, only available to the over-55s, is believed to be the joint cheapest in London. The other bargain basement is a studio flat in South Norwood.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23865528-londons-pound-140m-flat.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Work set to start on tower block scheme after delays*

*A LONG-AWAITED start on a 750-home town centre development is expected in the next few weeks.*

The announcement from Berkeley Homes comes as the developer has submitted new plans for the scheme which envisage some internal alterations to the housing floors.

It also follows agreement from Croydon Council's strategic planning committee that some changes can be made to the timescale for delivering affordable homes as part of the overall development.

Berkeley Homes is providing some affordable housing in the development, but a larger amount of its required quota is being built off site in other locations around the borough.

The council's decision means the phasing of this off-site work has been changed, making it easier for Berkeley to start on the main project.

Planning permission for the development was granted in 2007 and involves building a 44-storey tower and other smaller housing blocks on the site of the now-demolished Randolph and Pembroke House office blocks in Wellesley Road, Croydon.

It will contain 755 flats and 2,080 square metres of commercial space, a mix of offices and shops.

Since the demolition of the buildings, no work has taken place. Last year Berkeley said it was on hold because of the difficulties of selling new homes.

But with signs of a recovery, a spokesman said this week: "Berkeley Homes is delighted to confirm its intention to commence works on its Saffron Square project in mid-August."

http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...me-delays/article-2495393-detail/article.html


----------



## Pfeuffer

holy moly, london is booming like hell ! :cheers:


----------



## scalatrava89

^^ Is there a thread for this building?


----------



## eurico

wow London has so many beautiful bulding and the environment around the city is also very clean and neat, I like Greenwich Peninsula project it's not highrise but has very nice design, keep them comming.....


----------



## PortoNuts

*Alberta House*

by *chest*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mayor Gives Guarded Approval To Conran Halls*










*The Mayor of London has given a guarded thumbs up to Conran and Partners plans for student housing on 61-63 Great Suffolk Street in the London borough of Southwark.*

Developed by Q Developments and reaching ten storeys in height, the plans feature the demolition of a number of warehouses and the construction of 671 student beds, 2,230 square metres of commercial and retail space, plus fifteen disabled parking spaces and 362 cycle spaces. In addition the wonderfully named Grotto Podium Park will experience a number of improvements paid for by the developer to help advance public amenity.

The scheme features two blocks sitting on the site, one with a compact footprint in the western corner that rises ten storeys, and another one that stretches from west to east along the majority of the site with Pocock Street to its north although the architect has attempted to split it up into three separate visual sections thanks to the cladding treatment employed. 

This second block has a standard roof line eight floors above the ground, although on top of this are three two storey pods that will have the penthouse apartments as these days rich students expect luxury living, even in halls. In between will be roof gardens.

The only two elements of the project that the Mayor of London's office doesn't support are the lack of a funding for Crossrail because as with all major developments they require a contribution, and secondly the developer has yet to show a specific university that is interested in the accommodation and would like its students there. 

This is however a speculative student development, although securing a specific university, or alternatively bringing a university housing specialist like UNITE into play will resolve this problem, and also provide the developer with the confidence that what they have planned is a success so they can make the Crossrail contribution.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2597


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Wallbrook - finished*

by *LoveAgent*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*£50m price tag for Vauxhall penthouse in 'Knightsbridge of the South'*









*High life: features include a swimming pool and 360-degree views at a level 45 metres higher than the London Eye*

*It may be an unlikely “Knightsbridge of the South” but an address in Vauxhall is set to join London's premier properties with a £50million price tag.*

The riverside triplex penthouse at the top of what will be Europe's tallest residential tower goes on the market on September 18 and is easily the most expensive property put up for sale south of the river.

The Tower, One St George Wharf is also believed to be the highest asking price outside the traditional “ultra-prime” streets of Mayfair, Kensington, Belgravia and Knightsbridge. 

This latest example of a London “trophy home” comes after the Standard revealed that an apartment in the One Hyde Park scheme was being sold for £140 million.

Developer St George says the Vauxhall property's valuation is justified by the location on the Thames and its 360-degree views of the capital. 

The penthouse will be 180 metres from the ground, 45 metres higher than the top of the London Eye, when it is finished in 2014.









*Towering ambition: a model of the tower and, top, a computer image of its top floors*

A spokeswoman for St George said: “There is a walkway all the way around the apartment and from that you could dive into the Thames, it is that close. 

“You are never going to get that again as all the other towers are set back from the river. The new money coming into London have different views on where they want to live. 

"They understand the importance of location but they also understand when something is a one-off and this is a one-off.” 

The tower is on a sharp bend on the Thames which also means that the views take in more of the river.

Marketing material for the development stresses its central position rather than the address south of the river. It is described as lying “opposite Pimlico in London's rapidly evolving and culturally significant South Bank”.

Vauxhall was known for decades as a rundown area blighted by major roads and the railways emerging from Waterloo but is now being gentrified. It is sometimes referred to as VoHo because of its club scene, particularly serving the gay community.

Residents of the tower will have access to concierge services provided by an offshoot of Harrods and an infinity pool taking up all the ground floor.

Former Cabinet minister John Prescott approved the scheme, officially known as The Tower, One St George Wharf, five years ago against the advice of his inspector and design and heritage advisers. 

It will contain 223 flats and was designed by architects Broadway Malyan, the firm originally behind the Shard of Glass at London Bridge Station before they were replaced by Renzo Piano.

*St George recently sold a lower triplex penthouse in Battersea for £8 million.*

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...or-penthouse-in-knightsbridge-of-the-south.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Work starts on Bankside’s 5-star Hilton hotel*

*Work is to start on the construction of a 5-star Hilton hotel on a site bounded by Great Suffolk Street, Price's Street and Bear Lane.*

Splendid Hotels Group received planning permission two years ago to build a 196-room Holiday Inn hotel – aimed at the conference market – and a 134-room Staybridge Suites apart-hotel.

Since then the developer's plans have changed and the hotel will now be run under the Hilton brand.

The 8-storey building is designed by Dexter Moren, the same firm responsible for the nearby Travelodge London Southwark in Union Street.

Since permission was granted the site has remained vacant although it has frequently been used as a base for film units.

Recently signs appeared on the walls around the site announcing that work is to start on the construction of the Hllton Bankside hotel.

According to the architects' website, the Hilton will have 280 rooms and will be Tate Modern's closest 5-star hotel.

Last month Southwark Council gave the go-ahead for a 128-room Premier Inn just a few yards away at the corner of Great Suffolk Street and Lavington Street. An 'affordable luxury' citizenM hotel is also planned for the other end of Lavington Street.

Work is also due to start this summer on two new hotels in Blackfriars Road with a total of 477 rooms.




























http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/vi...gn=Feed:+SE1newstwitter+(SE1+news+for+Twitter


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

A Look At Wood Wharfs Tallest.

Published on 23-08-2010 by Skyscrapernews.com 


Leading architecture firm Pelli Clarke Pelli has penned a new skyscraper and low-rise podium to stand on plots W02 and W03 of Wood Wharf in east London by combining them into one monster development.










It's been designed as one of the two projects that will start the sprawling Wood Wharf masterplan. The scheme is a joint venture between British Waterways and the Canary Wharf Group who have seen it as an ideal way to further extend the Canary Wharf estate past its existing boundaries in a contiguous manner and as a result will stand on the western edge of the 20 acre development area. 

With 37 storeys, the project has been masterplanned to have an approximate height of 181.5 metres making it the tallest building in Wood Wharf with the tower element orientated to the western side of the site and the podium, which will contain four trading floors, stepping down towards the planned urban park that the area will have. It will also be the largest building in Wood Wharf with 158,000 square metres of office space on offer - almost as much as the largest towers in Canary Wharf.

Bearing in mind the architectural conservativism of the existing Canary Wharf estate Pelli Clarke Pelli has designed the project to have a flat roof whilst the bulk of the building is reduced from indented corners, a trick they also used on other towers they have designed for the area such as One Canada Square and Cititgroup's European headquarters. 

This time however, some depth is added through a perforated glass screen that clads the towers walls, projects past the indented corners and overruns the top of the building concealing its crown in the process. To help with solar shading the glazing will be frittered whilst adjustable louvres will be placed around the building depending on the necessary shading required for each area. 

This will also be the first building in Canary Wharf to incorporate solar panels into its facades with the south and eastern faces of the building set to have them fitted much in the same way as KPF designed Heron Tower in the City of London. Whereas other Canary Wharf office blocks have had utilitarian roof areas with plant machine and so-on on them, here 65% of the roofs will be green with the plan being to open them up to the buildings occupiers when possible. 

link: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2621


----------



## PortoNuts

This Wood Wharf project looks very promising. Sure, not the most daring architecture but it blends well into Canary Wharf, it's CW style so it's naturally more boxy.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Blackfriars mainline station to shut for upgrade*










*Blackfriars mainline station is to close for two months as part of the £5.5bn Thameslink project.*

A new station, which will be the first to span the Thames, is being built as part of the Bedford to Brighton line upgrade.

Construction of the upper concourse has finished and the closure in November will allow work to switch from the west side to the east side of the bridge.

Blackfriars Tube station closed for two years in March 2009 under the project.

The completion of the upper station concourse paves the way for the track "switch" at Christmas.

*Longer trains*

This will involve work on the the tracks moving from the western side of the bridge to the eastern side - creating the final track alignment for the redeveloped station.

Trains will continue to run through the station for the majority of the closure - from 20 November until 17 January - and passengers will be able to use the nearby City Thameslink station.

Work to extend platforms to accommodate 50% longer trains on the line has been completed at St Albans, Luton Airport Parkway and Mill Hill Broadway.

In total 12 stations will undergo work to extend platforms and the first 12-carriage trains are due to begin running in December 2011.

The redeveloped Blackfriars station, which will have an entrance on the South Bank, is due to open in spring 2012.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-11069021


----------



## PortoNuts

More renders of the station:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Westminster Approves BFLS Regent Street Plans*










*The City of Westminster has approved the latest plans by BFLS for the regeneration of one of the buildings that is part of the prime London shopping fare of Regent Street called Marcol House. *

The project involves the retention of the grade 2 listed Portland stone façade that directly overlooks Regent Street allowing a new build to be constructed with a mansard roof rising above it, and the demolition of what is behind it, namely 33 Maragret Street which will be replaced by something more modern.

It's the back part of the site that has been designed to have a more architecturally up to date look with stone cladding on the external walls to help it blend in with the retained façade. It will contain vertical triple height openings which will contain the floor to ceiling glazing with the mansard roof above the stone parapet with metal-façed panels and double height strips of glass that maintain the vertical rythmn of the lower floors.

On the western side of the block however, the mansard roof is replaced by a sloping double-level roof terrace that helps preserve the rights of light with next door rather than completely overshadow it, whilst on top of the building will be a green roof.

At 32 metres in height, the scheme is massed to fit in with its neighbours and if built will contain 13,398 square metres of office space, 191 square metres of ground floor retail as one would expect for such a prime location, plus a residential element of 23 apartments at 23-24 Newman Street. 

The developer of the project is Great Portland Estates, one of London's largest corporate landowners. 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2612


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing projects


----------



## Harrow + London

Are there any other railway stations in the world directly on top of a river?


----------



## Justme

Harrow + London said:


> Are there any other railway stations in the world directly on top of a river?


Zürich central station comes to mind. It's in front of the main river, but completely crosses another behind.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...78904,8.540647&spn=0.006444,0.016512&t=h&z=17


----------



## PortoNuts

I find these kind of stations very attractive, it's a way of maximizing bridges.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Peter Rees: The man who built the City of London*










*As Peter Rees marks 25 years as the City of London’s chief planning officer BD meets the man and gauges to what ends he has used his considerable power.*

The idea that BD might run a profile of the City of London’s chief planning officer on the occasion of his 25th anniversary in the post may be a very good one but it wasn’t ours. It was Peter Rees’s own office that approached us – along with a number of property magazines and even national newspapers – with the proposal. I am glad that they did.

I had not met Rees before but during the couple of hours that we spent talking – first in his office at the Guildhall and then while touring some of the major developments he has overseen – he more than lived up to his reputation for charisma, frankness and a keen sense of what makes a good quote. And yet the question of why he wanted all this publicity never quite got answered. After our meeting I spoke to architects, developers and planning consultants who had had dealings with this pivotal figure in London’s recent development. Inevitably, some were critical – although, equally inevitably, they weren’t keen to speak on the record – but even one of his considerable number of fans said that he “wasn’t surprised to hear that Peter might want to commission his own hagiography”. If that was his ambition, it is one with which I can at least sympathise.

In a country where planners rarely identify their role as anything more purposeful than that of development controller, Rees has been a genuine maverick. Almost uniquely he sees his task as one of design – a perception that is doubtless related to the fact that he began his career as an architect – and has proved spectacularly successful in promoting a particular vision of the City’s development and persuading others to adopt it.

He puts the number of cases in which the City’s planning committee has chosen to disregard his recommendations at “less than one per cent” – an astounding show of confidence in his judgement given the scale of the change that has taken place during his tenure.

Like it or not, the City of London is one of 21st century Britain’s most remarkable built environments. It is not without justification that Rees might claim to be its author.

*New expectations*

The then 37-year-old Rees was appointed in 1985, at a time when, as he puts it: “The image of the City was that of a throng of commuters trudging to work across London Bridge, many of them still in bowler hats. Dining options were extremely limited but then most bankers’ lunches didn’t involve anything solid.”

With the significant exception of the under-construction Lloyd’s building, architectural ambitions were low, most commissions being handed out to one of half-a-dozen large commercial firms, the least dismal of which was Seifert.

*All of this, however, was soon to be swept away by the deregulation of financial services that took place the following year. Whereas previously only British-owned companies had been allowed to undertake stock dealing and banking transactions, now German, American, French, Swiss and Japanese banks were able to establish themselves in the UK. They brought with them new expectations, not least about the kind of buildings they were prepared to occupy.*

The Broadgate development was emblematic of the change. Deregulation had removed the need for banks to be close to the Bank of England, with the effect that peripheral sites – Broadgate straddles the City/Hackney boundary – were suddenly transformed into major development opportunities. For it to attract the best tenants, however, Broadgate’s developers recognised that it would need to provide a very different environment from that on offer in the historic City core. They drafted in Arup Associates and subsequently SOM to create a model corporate campus, replete with leisure and retail uses, high-quality public spaces and architecture of a slickly post-Miesian stripe. It was a sea-change project, transforming developers’ understanding of the commercial advantages that might ensue from investment in architecture.

*Glazed over*

Rees has a criticism of Broadgate today, it is of its architecture’s internationalism. “There are parts by SOM,” he says “that you can find in Canary Wharf, in Boston, in Chicago – almost exactly the same building.”

That kind of creative recycling clearly didn’t get past him for long. “There’s only one tool of development control that really works – and which I possess – and that is a low threshold for boredom,” he says, not without glee. “Developers quickly discovered that if they brought in the same old thing by the same old people I glazed over and lost interest.”

The nineties duly saw a considerable expansion of the range of practices working in the City, among them firms of the calibre of Foster, Parry and MacCormac Jamieson Prichard.

One suspects that Rees’s low threshold of boredom may have a lot to do with his reasons for abandoning a career in architecture. Nonetheless, he clearly enjoys the opportunity that his job affords him to establish collaborative relationships with architects. “I say to the developer: come to see us at the back-of-the-envelope stage. But don’t draw on the envelope.

ome in with a blank envelope. Bring us in at the briefing stage with your architect and from then on let us work as part of the team.”

He applauds Eric Parry, perhaps the architect who has built the most impressive body of work in the City during the Rees era, as “a good team player” but clearly that description doesn’t fit them all. He recalls visiting James Stirling in his office – “He wouldn’t come to my office!” – to ask that the roofscape of No 1 Poultry be lent greater animation. Returning two weeks later he was presented with a flat model depicting a design for a rooftop garden and restaurant. Rees asked to see what it looked like in relation to the rest of the building, to which Stirling snapped: “That’s nothing to do with you! I am the architect.”

That complaint – that Rees’s involvement can prove more collaborative than the architects involved might wish for – is one I have heard reiterated elsewhere. I ask if he throws in his own design ideas. “It’s the architect’s job to design it, not mine,” he replies. “The best a planner can do, if an architect’s heart isn’t in it, is to make mediocrity out of awfulness. We have redesigned one or two buildings to achieve mediocrity. But that’s a last resort.”

And yet on our walk later in the morning we pass Foster & Partners’ One Gresham Street – a building that he clearly deems a success – where he tells me how the stone corners of this steel-framed building were his idea. “You could say that’s a design involvement,” he admits. “But if the architect hadn’t believed in it, it wouldn’t have come out right… It’s tested by the architect.”

Rees appears fundamentally opposed to any legislation that might prevent him maintaining this kind of one-on-one working dialogue with architects. One of the first decisions he made on taking up his post was to abandon the use of plot ratios so that all proposals had to be judged in relation to (necessarily more subjective) townscape criteria.

“New York finds it very difficult to get inspiring architecture in commercial buildings,” he says. “The reason is they have a building code based on rules. You have buildings to which you are entitled so why bother to do something different and argue your way through their commissions for years? What happens is you build the standard code building. In London you have to first of all cope with my threshold of boredom.”

Well, if codes are too blunt an instrument, I ask, is there not then all the more need for planners to start planning again – to make physical propositions about the city to which architects can respond? Wrong again.

“In Berlin,” he shudders, “you are not allowed to do a building until the planners have designed a masterplan. The architect just puts a suit of clothes around it.

In this country it’s all to play for, which encourages ingenuity and creates more of a challenge.”

*Masterpiece in waiting*

*No building better exemplifies Rees’s reasons for wanting to maintain that empirical way of working than the new Rothschild Bank headquarters now being constructed at the heart of the City’s most important conservation area to designs by Rem Koolhaas. Rothschild’s has occupied the site since 1809, rebuilding its accommodation twice already. This time, however, it required a very considerable expansion in floor area – where its previous headquarters was six storeys in height, the new one rises to 16.*

Rees advised that the only way he could sell such a proposal to the planning committee was if Rothschild’s commissioned a building of extraordinary architectural distinction. Rem Koolhaas’ Office of Metropolitan Architecture was duly commissioned, producing a design that – whatever its merits – would clearly never have emerged if codes or a masterplan had been in place.

The committee did accept it but by a narrow majority – 13 votes to nine – and only after Rees had assured them that it was a masterpiece in the making. It was one of the biggest tests of his authority to date. “It wasn’t an easy ask,” he accepts. “But if somebody has managed to persuade the oldest family bank now left in the City to go to an ultra-modern architect who used to be an enfant terrible – he’s no longer enfant but he’s still kind of shocking – and get him to design their building, it would be a very strange planning authority that turned around and said ’I’m sorry, we don’t like it’.”

Rees does, of course, have overarching formal ambitions for the City – notably the cultivation of a cluster of tall buildings around Tower 42 – but he is profoundly resistant to the suggestion that there might be value in steering separate developments towards any kind of common architectural language. He cites the two years he spent working for Gordon Cullen in the early seventies as formative and it is not hard to see the influence of Cullen’s picturesque sensibilities on the city that Rees has made. Variety, contrast and incident are privileged over formal cohesion at every turn.

On our walk we stop on Wood Street, where he points out major buildings by Farrell, Foster, Rogers and Parry, the latter two of which were both Stirling Prize nominees. But isn’t it, I ask, all a bit of a mess? “The cohesion of the place is the space. It isn’t the buildings. The architecture will come and go,” he says. “I hate Paris except for the bits that Haussmann never got hold of. When I go to Paris I don’t want to go to the Champs-Élysées and the great squares. I want to go round the back to the bits that got missed out. That’s where the life is. That’s where the interest is.”

*Failure of imagination*

Given the extent to which London is the product of a determined reluctance to impose large-scale urban strategies, it is a view that demands to be taken seriously. However, as we walk out to the environs of St Paul’s Cathedral, one is made starkly aware of its limitations. To the north of the cathedral lies the William Whitfield-planned Paternoster Square, an ensemble of freestanding masonry buildings of contained footprint, varied authorship and essentially classical bearing. To the east stands Jean Nouvel’s soon-to-be-completed One New Change: an amorphous, fully glazed volume that occupies the entirety of its urban block. The schemes’ expressions are, to all intents and purposes, diametrically opposed and yet Rees steered both towards planning approval.

It is hard not to feel that his unwillingness to demand any relationship between them represents a failure of urban imagination.

What a heroically impossible figure Peter Rees is. He is a planner who evidently harbours a profound suspicion of large-scale planning and yet is intent on micro-managing the design of every project that comes before him. He operates, in other words, a tyranny of subjectivity to which anyone hoping to build on his patch soon discovers they had better submit. That is an expensive process for developers and frequently a creatively bruising one for architects but, no doubt, it produces a kind of result. No-one can deny that Rees has presided over a very dramatic improvement in the quality of the City’s architecture.

I can’t help wondering, however, what other country in the developed world operates a planning system that would allow a figure like Rees to accrue such power. On the face of it his position here is a conflicted one: he is a highly proactive individual operating within a fundamentally reactive system. And yet it is surely the very absence of propositional urban thinking that characterises the UK’s moribund planning sector that has allowed him to operate with such autonomy. “The British don’t like planning and in a way I’ve always been happy to work with that,” he acknowledges.

The City of London may well represent the best that our planning system can deliver but, for all Rees’s protestations of their tedium, I suspect New York, Berlin and Paris have rather a lot to teach us yet.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/culture/peter-rees-the-man-who-built-the-city-of-london/5004626.article


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Next stop on Eurostar’s 200mph route to Paris will be the Albert Hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Eurostar e320 trains arrives outside the Royal Albert Hall today*
> 
> *Eurostar today unveiled its new 200mph trains that will open up routes across Europe and bring Paris closer to London than Manchester or Liverpool.*
> 
> The company is investing £700 million in 10 e320 bullet trains and refurbishing its 16-year-old fleet. A cab and carriage of the new train was on display today in front of the Royal Albert Hall.
> 
> The e320 trains will bring the journey time from St Pancras International to Gare du Nord down from two hours 15 minutes to about two hours. This compares with the fastest times of two hours five minutes to Manchester and two hours eight minutes to Liverpool on Virgin Trains.
> 
> The e320 will be also be compatible with the high-speed networks in countries such as Germany, Holland and Switzerland, opening up the possibility of routes to Amsterdam, Geneva and Cologne.
> 
> The German-built trains, capable of carrying 900 passengers compared with 750 on the existing Eurostar, will come into service in 2014.
> 
> The refurbishment of the current fleet will be completed in time for the Olympics in 2012, Eurostar said. It is being carried out by Italian car interior designer Pininfarina, best known for its work with Ferrari. *All the seats will be equipped with wi-fi and video, the most advanced “infotainment” systems of any trains in Europe.*
> 
> Nicolas Petrovic, Eurostar chief executive, said: “Over the last 16 years Eurostar has revolutionised travel between London, Paris and Brussels but our sights are now set on expanding our business across Europe.”
> 
> Eurostar, which began services in 1994, this month became a single corporate entity owned by three shareholders: Britain's LCR, the French national rail operator SNCF and Belgium's SNCB.
> 
> Transport Secretary Philip Hammond, inspecting one of the new trains in Kensington Gardens today, said: “The transformation of Eurostar into a single entity has created a company well placed to attract the resources and investment needed to deliver a world class service. That's good news for passengers but also for the UK taxpayer who owns 40 per cent of Eurostar International.”
> 
> Investment in the new fleet will be funded by Eurostar with a combination of cash and bank financing.
> 
> German transport giant Deutsche Bahn will unveil its new train for services to London at St Pancras in two weeks.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...included-in-pound-700m-eurostar-investment.do


----------



## Joka

I just spent 10minutes trying to figure out where this picture was taken from looking at google earth, finding that church (St George the martyr?) between The London eye and the POV.. doesn't make sense, how can the Thames be to the left? Aaargh. Where is it taken from? 

I think I figured it out, Docklands. But the church is not St George The Martyr (But one that looks just like it)? (And the focal length is about 300mm?)


----------



## eurico

PortoNuts said:


> *Greenwich Peninsula*
> 
> by *wawd*.


wow very interesting design, I like it two thumbs up!


----------



## PortoNuts

*More Towers Planned In Blackwall*










*There might be a recession on right now in the building industry and falling residential construction, but one place that's still getting the projects is the east end of London where the tower blocks continue to be proposed, albeit at a slower rate than the peak.*

The proposals have been designed for developer, the Workspace Group, to regenerate part of Poplar Business Park on Preston's Road. Although the immediate area is largely offices as one would expect from the name of the site, there is already a tall residential project nearby, No 1 The Gateway.

The new scheme builds on the fact that residential is increasingly in demand here now and will extend this with 321 apartments, 29 of which will be socially rented with 15 aimed at the intermediate market, plus 211 square metres of restaurants, a hotel of 91 rooms, 110 parkings paces, and a public space in the middle of the development. 

Designed by Barton Willmore, it features a number of different blocks, thirteen in total spread over three buildings, with the bulk of the accommodation situated in an F shaped element enclosing an outside area for residents. Individual elements here range between three and sixteen storeys topped by a mixture of roof gardens and entire banks of solar panels.

The tower sits on the other side of the site next to No 1 The Gateway separated from the rest of the scheme by a public square with a pedestrian throughfare that can also act as access for the hotel entrance. 

Although it will be taller than its immediate neighbour, it will still only be about the same height as other proposed towers for the area extending the Blackwall cluster further should it actually go-ahead.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2663


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Shard*

by *chest*.


----------



## Jex7844

*The mythical 'Savoy Hotel' in London reopens after 3 years of renovation*









New crystal chandeliers by Murano, "Champagne bar" adorned with gold leaf, "Royal Suite" at 11,500 euros a night: the Savoy Hotel in London mythical, reopened Sunday after a renovation pharaonic that lasted nearly three years and cost 250 million euros. 



> New crystal chandeliers from Murano, "Champagne bar" adorned with gold leaf, "Royal Suite" at 11,500 euros a night: the Savoy Hotel in London mythical, reopened Sunday after a renovation pharaonic that lasted nearly three years and cost 250 million euros.
> Descending Rolls Royce Phantom "private road leading to the prestigious institution, the actor Stephen Fry, celebrity flamboyant and very British, was the first customer to be received at the new Savoy. The artist was welcomed by management in the vast lobby of the hotel, which has kept its cachet art deco , despite the important work.
> "It was not to transform the Savoy but to restore it. We wanted to keep the heritage while enhancing," he told AFP Simon Gilkes, director of sales.
> New crystal chandeliers from Murano are now reflected on the gleaming marble floor, which replaced the soiled carpet. In the room where George Gershwin played during the Second World War, a champagne bar "has been created, decorated with gold leaf worth over 40,000 euros. Thirty-eight suites have been added, including the "Royal Suite", a small luxury hotel of 325 square meters which costs a whopping 10,000 pounds at night (11,500 euros).
> More than one hundred craftsmen have restored the Savoy and its 268 rooms to their former glory, including an expert of the lacquer to the hand that took nearly six months to redo the elevator cabs. But the hotel has retained a certain patina befitting such an establishment, and its quintessential English. The valets rights as "i" have kept their tails-coats and high hats, and period paintings still enthroned in the luxurious "room" where the All-London just hang a "High Tea".
> First luxury hotel built in London in 1889, the Savoy was the only institution of its kind to have electricity. Situated near the Thames, right in downtown, it is to London what the Ritz in Paris: its former director is also Cesar Ritz, founder of the eponymous establishments.
> He has seen the greatest, Marlene Dietrich at Charles de Gaulle, from Maria Callas to Charlie Chaplin, Claude Monet Sarah Bernhardt, who kept his apartments. It is in its walls that Princess Elizabeth was seen there for the first time with Prince Philip, who would become her husband.
> Visionary hotel, the Savoy was the first to have a lift, a 24-hour 24 and a great leader: the French Auguste Escoffier, who brought to London what food meant.
> Bought in 2005 by the Canadian group Fairmont Hotels and Resorts, the Savoy was closed in December 2007 for work that was originally scheduled to end in early 2009 for a cost of 100 million pounds (115 million euros), but the site has finally completed a year and a half later than expected for a budget more than doubled.
> The very famous Savoy Grill, "where Winston Churchill took his quarters during the Second World War, is still not complete and not open until November.
> "This project has not been without difficulties," conceded the Chief of the hotel, Kiaran MacDonald.
> Simon Gilkes remembers well that, by proceeding with the work, the workers were surprised to discover a state of dilapidation that has pushed the end of the yard. "We discovered that it was very old," he says. "It had not been done very well" in some places, he adds.
> But Kiaran MacDonald "firmly believes" that the site was worth waiting three years: "We firmly believe that the Savoy will exceed expectations and take its place among the greatest hotels in the world."


PS: approximate translation by _Google_.

http://www.leparisien.fr/flash-actualite-culture/le-savoy-hotel-mythique-de-londres-rouvre-apres-3-ans-de-renovation-10-10-2010-1103573.php


----------



## PortoNuts

It's a luxury temple :drool:...


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The legendary London hotel is opened after the renovation
> *
> 
> *On October 10, 2010 in London will be opened after the restoration one of the best hotels in the UK and the whole world. Savoy Hotel, a symbol and flagship of the British hotel industry, will open its doors after years of restoration, which cost in total of 200 million pounds.*
> 
> British edition Financial Times notes that the reconstruction of the legendary hotel in London cost the owners at least for 100 million pounds more than was included in the original project. In addition, the opening of "Savoy" was delayed for 1.5 years. This reconstruction has become one of the most expensive in the global hotel industry.
> 
> Savoy Hotel is located in the heart of London near Queen Victoria Quay by Strand Boulevard. For many years the Savoy enjoyed the reputation of the British standard of gloss, luxury and elegance. Built in 1889, the hotel has received many celebrities: from Hollywood stars to presidents and kings. One of the first hotel managers was the legendary hotelier Cesar Ritz.
> 
> The British press, commenting on the opening of the Savoy Hotel, highlights a number of exclusive sides, which the guests can found in the restored legend. For example, 650 people of the hotel staff are trained to dance the Charleston and waltzes. Cocktails in hotel bars will be produced by the best bartenders in the world.
> 
> It is noted that opened after the reconstruction Savoy Hotel will become more expensive. Rooms, which earlier were available to the guests for £200 now, will cost at least 350£. The most expensive hotel rooms will be personal suites, named after famous guests. Thus, the room of the legendary opera diva Maria Callas will cost 2500 pounds per day.
> 
> Savoy preceded the wave of openings after the reconstruction of luxury hotels in London, which promises to engulf the capital of Britain in the near future. Among the most anticipated is the opening of another legend in London, Hotel Waldorf-Astoria. Among the hotel chains, which new luxury hotels will appear in London are IHG and Shangri-La.


http://www.city-of-hotels.com/174/2010-0711/savoy-otkrytie-en.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canada Water Library*

by *Officer Dibble*.



















*Fairmont House*


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

Nice photos PortoNuts!


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks, the credit goes to the photographers.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Engineering The Pinnacle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Pinnacle is an under construction tower in London, 287.9 metres in height that pushes engineering almost to the limit thanks to the engineering from Arup who confronted one of the engineering challenges of any building - getting it to stand up. *
> 
> In the case of the Pinnacle it employs structural expressionism but if such a structure was fully crossbraced from A to Z then there would be 920 such reinforcements along the perimeter of the tower, a number that would be hugely inefficient for several reasons.
> 
> Firstly there would be no need for such heavy engineering and extravagant use of material, and secondly the greater the structure the more internal space it takes up thus to fully crossbrace the building, a significant amount of lettable offices would be sacrificed. As a result it was decided by the engineers to use only as much as was required, the most efficient approach rather than the standard one.
> 
> The areas of the building that receive the most structural stress are the north-east and south west corners. These are fully braced and will take the greatest amount of prevailing wind as it approaches the building blowing to the south-east. It is here that the façade curves in on itself too creating the wrapped look, something that helps improve the aerodynamic profile of the tower.
> 
> When stresses do arise on a section that isn't braced they travel through the building until they reach a part that is with the horizontal load transferred to the floorplates. As the bracing then moves, this has too is dispelled by the floors and structural beams that help stop it from swaying and instead transfer the forces to the concrete core. The concrete core is also essential for keeping everything standing whilst it is built and pieces of the structure are missing.
> 
> Tall buildings by their very nature sway rather than stay totally rigid so for example the Empire State Building can move by quarter of an inch either side. Further help comes from the oil-filled dampeners that are fitted to the bracing that help absorb movement and keep the tower stiff enough for the cladding to stay stationary rather than clatter about.
> 
> As the building rises it appears to spiral with a collar around it giving it the name Helter Skelter. Unfortunately this means that there are certain areas on floors 44 to 51 that lack structural support along the perimeter meaning additional columns appear where needed connected to transfer beams in the floorplates.
> 
> Above floor 62 is the 42 metres of spire that is light enough to be structurally supported by the spiraling collar. A combination of the collar and the central column that rises all the way up to the pinnacle help create a compression ring and transfer the weight and stresses on to the main building frame.
> 
> No matter how inventive the engineer, such a structure would never have been possible to design before computer modeling allowed engineers to look at a project in such detail as it would have been impossible to identify just where the structure needs to be, hence the need for regular building forms. With designers now able to finally leave these behind buildings and floor shapes can become profitable in ways that were once impossible, and as a result actually be constructed.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2670


----------



## Sistemasmetroven

LONDON IS CHANGING, NEW JOURNEY TIME, NEW STATION, NEW LONDON

by EUROSTAR TRANSMANCHE SUPER TRAIN SERVICE 2hours 15 minutes


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aylesbury Regeneration*

by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Moves to redevelop focal site*
> 
> *The first residents could be moving into homes on one of the borough's key regeneration sites, next to East Croydon station, within three years.*
> 
> The fresh optimism comes from developers Stanhope/Schroders, whose latest proposals for Ruskin Square were given a public airing at an exhibition this week. The Ruskin Square land – also known as the Gateway site – has been derelict for more than 40 years.
> 
> Stanhope/Schroders have planning permission for a mixed housing and office development on the land, but have come up with new proposals in light of plans from Network Rail, backed by Croydon Council, for a new bridge across the station.
> 
> The bridge would provide new access to the platforms and, with support from Stanhope/Schroder, provide a link with Dingwall Road and Lansdowne Road through their development. Jason Margrave, development director for Stanhope/Schroders, said it intends to submit a formal outline planning application by the end of the year. He said: "Our hope is to start the first phase of the housing in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> "This would align it with the construction of the bridge, which is due to open in the middle of 2013."
> 
> *The scheme involves the building of three office blocks, ranging between nine and 14 storeys, and giving a total of 900,000 sq ft of office and commercial space.*
> 
> The housing would be provided in blocks ranging from nine storeys to a landmark 20-storey tower at the northern end of the site, rising from either side of Lansdowne Road.
> 
> A total of 500 largely "urban" apartments, plus some family accommodation, is also envisaged.New links would be provided at the George Street end of the development, including new shops. Wide walkways, combined with a plaza, public squares, restaurants and seating areas would be provided through the heart of the development.
> 
> The new public realm replaces the park planned in the original scheme, and the commitment to providing the Warehouse Theatre with a new home remains, with four possible locations being considered.
> 
> Mr Margrave added: "We have been in limbo for quite a few years because we have not had a story to tell people. Croydon is on the way up again."


http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...ocal-site/article-2755529-detail/article.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Shard*

by *pingyao*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Village like no other*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hong Kong investors will have the exclusive opportunity to preview one of London's latest and most significant landmark regeneration projects ahead of their counterparts in Britain. That is because Kidbrooke Village by British property developer Berkeley Homes is holding its international sales launch in Hong Kong this weekend.*
> 
> The development, spread over a 109-hectare site, will create a new village community offering homes and 300,000 square feet of commercial and retail space.
> 
> It also incorporates a new school, community facilities, integrated health- care facilities, sports grounds, leisure options, a new hotel, cycle paths, open space and parkland, and a transport interchange for easy connections with central London.
> 
> Neighboring Greenwich and Blackheath, each boasting their own identity and style, add a unique appeal to the project.
> 
> The first phase, called City Point, will include a total of 220 studios and one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments.
> 
> Private gardens and open spaces characterize these stunning homes overlooking the award-winning Sutcliffe Park wetland nature reserve with its tranquil lake and 14 hectares of existing parkland, offering residents an opportunity to enjoy the outdoor life.
> 
> Facilities for residents also include a gymnasium and dedicated concierge service.
> 
> The project's location is another prime draw, as it offers the convenience associated with central London as well as the luxury of green open spaces.
> 
> Kidbrooke Village benefits from excellent transport links to the rest of London and beyond. The regeneration of Kidbrooke Village will include the creation of a new transport interchange which will further enhance access to road and rail links that currently provide direct access to London Bridge, 15 minutes away.
> 
> Trains also run directly to Waterloo East, Charing Cross and Victoria, linking with the London Underground network as well as the Docklands Light Railway, giving easy access to the City and Canary Wharf.
> 
> An exhibition on the development will be held this Friday to Sunday between 11am and 7pm at the Tian and Di rooms, 7th floor, Landmark Mandarin Oriental Hotel, Central.


http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_...id=103789&sid=29924158&con_type=3&d_str=&fc=7


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower*

by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Canadians close in on BL's cheesegrater*
> 
> *Canadian Pension Plan Investment Board has emerged as the front runner to partner British Land on its 740ft proposed skyscraper at 122 Leadenhall Street.*
> 
> BL has been in detailed discussions with several parties over a stake in the 621,000 sq ft development in EC3, known as the Cheesegrater, since May. At that time, the REIT was undecided whether to opt for one partner or a small club.
> 
> If the deal goes ahead, it will be CPP’s second major investment in the Square Mile this year. Last month, it completed its £183m purchase of 10 Gres ham Street, EC2, in a joint venture with Hammerson.
> 
> Construction costs for the Cheesegrater were put at £286m in 2007, although BL has yet to decide what percentage stake in the development it will offload.
> 
> BL’s decision to source a partner was criticised by former chairman Sir John Ritblat, when he urged the firm to press ahead on its own.
> 
> Elsewhere in the City, JP Morgan Asset Management has this week entered into exclusive talks with Hammerson and the State of Oman to buy the 774,000 sq ft Bishops Square office development, E1, for around £550m – a 6% yield.
> 
> DTZ director Martin Lay said: “The potential sale of Bishops* Square underlines the weight of money looking to enter the market and the increased investor appetite for the larger lot sizes, which is feeding through to an increased pressure on pricing.”
> 
> Jones Lang LaSalle is advising the State of Oman and Ham*merson.


http://www.egi.co.uk/articles/2010/...ose-in-on-BLs-cheesegrater.htm?cp=ILC-EGI-RSS


----------



## Indeleble

I love the design of The Shard...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lewisham Regeneration*

by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Fixnetix set to open second London office*
> 
> *Fixnetix has announced plans to accommodate its expanding staff by opening new office space in the City of London.*
> 
> The company, which provides low latency market data to financial institutions, will retain its Victoria headquarters and launch a second base in the capital's banking district.
> 
> Chief executive Hugh Hughes said the new premises will help Fixnetix to respond to client demands and improve its services for investment banks, hedge funds and proprietary trading customers.
> 
> "Adding a second London office helps keep pace with the growth of our global company and will positively impact business," he commented. "Our customer base depends on us for the quickest service and support."
> 
> The company also has US offices in Boston and Chicago. Fixnetix can be found in 29 co-location and proximity hosting centres to support trading across Europe and the US. The firm has announced the appointments of Alan Yarrow and Bob Fuller to its board of directors in recent months.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=800277189&monthnameyear=December2010


----------



## PortoNuts

*Walbrook Square*

by *Cranesect*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *london lad*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Museum put on new war footing with £71m rebuild*
> 
> *The Imperial War Museum today unveiled a major rebuilding plan to tie in with the 100th anniversary of the start of the First World War.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The museum, which this year expects to attract one million visitors for the first time to its Lambeth base, needs to raise £71 million.
> 
> Under a masterplan, by architects Foster + Partners, its First World War galleries will double in size and a new atrium will be created by 2014. This will be followed by a new sunken entrance, incorporating the giant naval guns at the front of the building, and the transformation of the west side of the building by 2019.
> 
> With the death of the last of the First World War veterans last year, the museum wants to revisit the way it explains the Great War to future generations.
> 
> Larger galleries will allow more exhibits to be displayed, with interactive technology helping to explain the exhibits. James Taylor, the historian leading the new gallery project, said: “We used to be able to rely on folk memory. That has now disappeared — something that was underscored last year with the deaths of the last veterans Henry Allingham and Harry Patch.
> 
> "One of the things we really want to do with our new gallery is to look not just at the conflict but to take the temperature in London in 1900 to 1914. Britain was a country torn by social strife.” The museum moved to its current home in 1936. Formerly the Bethlem Royal Hospital — better known as Bedlam — the site was provided by the first Viscount Rothermere. The new galleries will be laid out in a more chronological way, leading visitors through a “century of conflict”.
> 
> The changes could allow the museum's picture gallery, which features major works such as Gassed by John Singer Sargent, to be seen by more visitors. At present Sargent's startling image of the helpless victims of a mustard gas attack is tucked away in a side room. The museum hopes major donors will come forward and is also hopeful of attracting Lottery funding. Work will be phased as money is raised. Some £29 million is needed for the first phase, and £42 million for the work post-2014.
> 
> The museum's archive holds 10,000 hours of videotape, 56,000 hours of sound recordings and 15,000 collections of unpublished letters and diaries.
> Diane Lees, the museum's director-general, said: “I can't think of a more fitting way to start the transformation than with the creation of new galleries to mark the First World War centenary in 2014.”


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...-on-new-war-footing-with-pound-71m-rebuild.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Amanda Levetes Twisting Shoreditch Tower*
> 
> *Adding to the controversial revedevelopment in Hoxton in east London is another tall building that is bound to be enormously controversial amongst the "creatives" of the area who rail against gentrification of their neighbourhood.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developed by London and Newcastle, the scheme features a redevelopment of the Huntingdon Estate designed by Amanda Levete Architects that is still in its nascent stages on the opposite side of the road from Shoreditch High Street underground station, and only a stones throw from the proposed Art'o'tel.
> 
> The slender tower with a torquing appearance sweeps up from a podium and turns away from the neighbour Ebor Street to maximise the natural daylight that can penetrate through the site. This also has the practical purpose of helping to remove the number of north-facing apartments in the scheme.
> 
> In total it will have 107 private apartments laid out on 19 floors of residential space, with a ground floor and first floor containing commercial and retail space that are designed to appeal to the artists with a designers market, gallery space and two creative workshops. To accommodate the affordable housing part of the scheme another development on Fleet Street Hill to contain the 40 affordable units of the scheme.
> 
> Regardless of the finished project of the scheme, whether London and Newcastle are successful in their plans remains to be seen - they are likely to face the same sort of fight as other projects in the area with many high profile opponents.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2723


----------



## PortoNuts

BBC news video on The Shard.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/today/hi/today/newsid_9269000/9269162.stm


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*MAKE unveils 5 Broadgate scheme*

*MAKE Architects has revealed images of its proposed £460 million aluminium-clad headquarters for Swiss bank UBS in the City of London.*

Submitted for planning today (10 December) the 65,000m² structure will feature the largest floor plates in The City, housing up to 750 staff on each floor and 6,000 workers in total.

MAKE Architects founder Ken Shuttleworth said: ‘The concept has been very much trying to make it into a single thing, like a machined casting, reflecting UBS solidity.’
































































Designed for current site owners British Land and Blackstone, the architects chose a groundscraper design over a tower due to the height restrictions on the site.

The 14-storey building’s ‘football pitch-sized’ floor plates are divided into four trading floors, a support level, two client-facing levels and four floors of offices. Cores are placed on the perimeter to maximise spaces.

Featuring just 45 per cent glass cladding, Shuttleworth describes the building as the ‘next generation’ of office buildings. He said: ‘You’re looking at the future of what the next ten years of office development will look like.’

Support columns are arranged in a 12 metre by 13.5 metre grid while ceiling heights are 3.5 metres throughout.

MAKE plans to win planning by June next year and complete the shell and core of the building in mid 2014, finishing the fit out later in 2015.

Construction of the scheme would include demolition of numbers three, four and six Broadgate. The buildings were designed by Arup Associates in the 1980s. Robert Samuel, director at British Land, explained: ‘Everything we have done here is to give it a longer life than the buildings that were already here.’

http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/daily-news/make-unveils-5-broadgate-scheme/8609066.article


----------



## Erhan

Anyone knows more about this project? The turkish developer claims that the preperations will start in the beginning of 2011.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Ken Shuttleworth’s Silver Billet is the City’s golden opportunity*

-- _Link to London Evening Standard article_ --










*Skyscrapers attract indelible nicknames; groundscrapers don't. Even so, it's hard to resist dubbing the new UBS headquarters in Broadgate the Silver Billet, even though the name won't stick.*

The 60-metre-wide, 120-metre-long, 75-metre-high block, which is submitted for planning permission today, looks as if it has been machine-tooled from a block of aluminium. Perhaps the “work-engine block” term used by architect Ken Shuttleworth of Make at a preview of the plans on Wednesday will stick.

Shuttleworth brought along to One Broadgate a small chunk of aluminium in the shape of the 13-storey offices to emphasise the point. “We believe this is the way architecture will go over the next decade.” That won't come as good news to Prince Charles, who was visiting Icap at One Broadgate that very morning But Shuttleworth's point was that increasingly tough energy regulations are shaping design. The 700,000-square-foot office for 6000 UBS staff will consume less than half the energy of its Eighties neighbours.

To meet that target, 65% of the cladding is insulated aluminium panels and only 35% is glass. The reverse was the case on Nos 3, 4 and 6 Broadgate, which are being levelled to make way for what will be called 5 Broadgate when it opens in the second half of 2014.

The all-up cost is £450 million, says Tim Roberts of developer British Land. “The Make design will keep the evolution of Broadgate going,” says BL's offices chief, who has been talking to UBS about the scheme for three years. The Swiss Bank already rents 900,000 square feet in Broadgate. The new billet contains four 60,000-square-foot trading floors each capable of holding 750 staff and takes their holding to 1.6 million square feet.

Roberts wasn't too keen to go into the detail of how much British Land and 50:50 partner Blackstone will make by replacing 400,000 square feet of space over eight storeys, rented at £42 a square foot, with 700,000 square foot over 13 storeys, rented at £54.50 a square foot to UBS. “We will be making a proper commercial profit,” is all he would say.

Well, indeed. Given the landlords will be receiving £38 million a year in rent after the 18-month rent-free period expires; and given that the admitted base cost of the Silver Billet is £450 million, the landlords will do very well. For the value of any commercially rented building is calculated on the rent times a certain number of years.

If the tenant is a bit iffy and the lease short, then valuers will multiply the rent by about 10 to get to the figure for the landlord's balance sheet. If the tenant is, let's say, silver-plated, and has a long lease the value can be 20 times the annual rent. Multiply £38 million by 20 and you get £760 million. Perhaps Shuttleworth should consider changing the colour of the new building to gold?


----------



## PortoNuts

Christmas Shard! :cheers:





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieandroushka/5249599601/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieandroushka/5249602147/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieandroushka/5249599405/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eddieandroushka/5250202302/sizes/l/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Twitter to base its new European headquarters in London*
> 
> *Twitter is preparing to open a European HQ in London, its first office outside the United States. The Sunday Telegraph has learnt that executives from the popular social conversation website – which has proved a hit with President Barack Obama and Stephen Fry among others – met property agents in London last week. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twitter plans European headquarters in London*
> 
> The Twitter representatives are known to have visited locations in the West End and properties adjacent to London’s so-called "silicon roundabout".
> 
> It is understood Twitter is under considerable pressure to select an office near "silicon roundabout" – more commonly known as Old Street roundabout – around which the Government has pledged £400m of funding to create a new “Tech City” and encourage US-style innovation.
> 
> Twitter’s London office, which will open next year, will be used to head up all the company’s European operations. It will primarily be used as a sales office as Twitter strives to turn its popularity into cash via advertising and sponsored tweets. At present adverts are only sold on a global basis, but it is understood that there are plans to sell space on a country-by-country basis.
> 
> The office, Twitter’s first outside of the US, will be headed up by Katie Jacobs Stanton, the company’s new head of international strategy and special advisor to the US State Department’s office of innovation. A spokesman for Twitter said: “There were a few of us in London this week. We are considering London and other European locations to create an initial and small presence in 2011.”


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-its-new-European-headquarters-in-London.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Central London office market ends the year with confidence*
> 
> *A significant degree of confidence has returned to the Central London leasing market, with take-up in the first 11 months of the year totalling 12.74m sq ft, according to research from DTZ. This was boosted by the 700,000 sq ft pre-let of offices in the City to UBS at 5 Broadgate. The total for the year is set to reach over 14m sq ft when including the acquisition of 500,000 sq ft at Walbrook Square by Bloomberg.*
> 
> Heading into 2011, DTZ expects take-up to be circa 1m sq ft per month, supplemented by the impact of the re-emergence of the pre-letting market in the City. This view is supported by the level of floor space currently under offer and by the volume of known active requirements in the market.
> 
> DTZ’s figures show that availability has fallen nearly 25% since its peak in mid-2009 and will end the year at around 6.5% of stock (15.5m sq ft). Of this decline, nearly 85% has been in newly built or refurbished space. This has reflected the appetite of occupiers to upgrade the quality of their premises while rents were still low and incentives high.
> 
> Compared to earlier this decade, second-hand space releases have been limited this year, in part because of the lack of pre-letting which caused more office space in Central London to be marketed. However, unlike previous cycles, second-hand availability is not declining in a significant way.
> 
> Speculative development deliveries are on a steep downward path and this has underpinned the present surge in prime rental growth. Rents, which started the year at £43.50 per sq ft in the City and £41 per sq ft in Mid-Town (Holborn), will end the year at £55 per sq ft and £52.50 per sq ft respectively. Inducements have also reduced, from 30 months to 21 months in the City and 18 months for offices in Midtown.
> 
> In the West End, recovery has been less vigorous than in the City and Midtown. In 2010, take-up has recovered from 2009 record low level but, in contrast to the City, is still below the long-term average. Grade A availability is now a mere 1.3% of stock and delivery of newly developed stock in 2011 will be little over 200,000 sq ft, a fraction of the usual level. Rents will also be under pressure to move up.
> 
> DTZ predicts that post-2012 occupiers looking for large grade A office space in the Docklands and the City in particular, will actively look to negotiate pre-letting agreements in 2011. More occupiers will also be forced to consider refurbished or good quality second-hand buildings, which will support rents in this segment of the market.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00000618&monthnameyear=December2010


----------



## PortoNuts

> *RMA plans residential tower for City of London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barratt London and housing association L&Q have teamed up to build a £100 million residential tower in Alie Street, Aldgate, designed by RMA Architects.*
> 
> The 27-storey building will contain 235 new homes and sit beside a smaller seven-storey commercial block.
> 
> Alastair Baird, regional managing director of Barratt London, said: “The development on Alie Street is a particularly exciting project, as it is one of a limited number of residential towers in the City of London and a record height for a Barratt East London development.”
> 
> Part of the Aldgate Masterplan, the 0.25 ha site falls within the City Fringe Opportunity Area. Work is expected to start on site in January subject to planning permission. It is due for completion in December 2013.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/rma-plans-residential-tower-for-city-of-london/5010445.article


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bishops Square office complex sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A large office complex in central London has been sold in a multi-million pound deal announced to the stock market yesterday. The Bishops Square offices building has been sold by Bishops Square Holdings Limited, a 25:75 joint venture between Hammerson plc and Oman Investment Fund. The new owners are JP Morgan Asset Management who have agreed to pay £557m for the buildings.*
> 
> The complex was last valued for accounting purposes at £510m in June, 2010. Hammerson had previously bought out the 25% holding in the development belonging to the City of London in 2007.
> 
> Bishops Square (pictured) is predominately offices with retail space on the ground floor. Completed in 2005 and designed by Foster & Partners, the development also created a significant, new public space in London. The development has been recognised with several awards, including Best Commercial-led Regeneration Project of the Year (2006) and British Urban Regeneration Award (2008).
> 
> Total, Grade A office floor space amounts to 774,000 sq ft with the retail space taking an additional 40,000 sq ft. The offices are solely let as headquarters to international law firm Allen & Overy LLP on a long term lease. Annual rental income for the whole building amounts to £35m / year with average rental prices for the combined retail and office space equating to approximately £43 / sq ft.
> 
> Peter Reilly, Head of J.P. Morgan Asset Management’s European Real Estate Group, said: “We remain bullish on investing in high-quality, well-tenanted office properties located throughout Europe.”


http://offices.org.uk/news/bishops-square-office-complex-sold-1216820.html


----------



## Pennypacker

Erhan said:


> Anyone knows more about this project? The turkish developer claims that the preperations will start in the beginning of 2011.


How come there hasn't been anything in the UK forums about this?


----------



## ajaaronjoe

...


----------



## PortoNuts

Pennypacker said:


> How come there hasn't been anything in the UK forums about this?


I've also never read or seen anything about this. Certainly towers this big wouldn't go unnoticed.


----------



## PortoNuts

5 Broadgate (new UBS HQ) has its own website now.

http://www.5broadgate.com/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *TfL highlights how London businesses are benefiting from Boris Bikes*
> 
> *Transport for London has revealed how London’s Barclays Cycle Hire Scheme, launched at the end of July this year, has not only helped individuals get around the city, but is also benefiting businesses in the capital*
> 
> In the first five months of operation, more than 2 million journeys have been made using the fleet of navy blue bikes, and there are in excess of 110,000 members of the scheme, which was also opened up to casual users last month.
> 
> While much of the use of the bikes is in some shape or form work-related, whether that be commuters on the last leg of their journey to work, or someone whizzing around town between appointments – something we’ve done ourselves when road.cc business has taken us to the capital – it’s clear that an increasing number of organisations are harnessing the scheme for their daily operations.
> 
> The attractions for businesses whose activities permit them to use the scheme in some way are obvious – assuming the trip length is 30 minutes or less, they only have to pay the access fee of £1 a day, which falls sharply if extended periods are bought, journey times are predictable, with no worries about traffic hold-ups, it benefits the workforce’s health and, of course, reinforces a company’s green credentials.
> 
> Some companies maintain that there’s also a certain kudos that comes with their customers being aware that they are using the so-called Boris Bikes to help carry out their duties. According to Kulveer Ranger, the Mayor's transport adviser, "Both commuters and businesses have fully embraced Barclays Cycle Hire which is testimony to the guile and ingenuity that makes London such a smart place to do business.
> 
> “It shows a real shift in the culture of the city as it reaps the rewards of cycling; both financial and environmental. This is good news for everyone who wants to live and work in a cleaner, greener city.”
> 
> Mr Ranger continues: “I hope this inspires businesses to take on other aspects of the cycle revolution such as the Barclays Cycle Superhighways and spurs them on to improve facilities for those who are regularly using two wheels."
> 
> Deanna Oppenheimer, Vice-Chair, Global Retail Banking, CEO Western Europe and CEO UK Retail Banking at Barclays, sponsors of the scheme and London’s Barclays Cycle Superhighways, says that the bank is “delighted that the London business community is embracing and witnessing the benefits of Barclays Cycle Hire.
> 
> "The scheme is having a profound social and economic benefit on the city of London,” she adds. “Users of the scheme get healthier and more productive at work, and research shows that increases to transport capacity improves opportunities for investment and jobs in London. Already, the public and employers are making cost savings by using a cheap and sustainable mode of transport."
> 
> TfL has highlighted a number of specific examples of businesses using the scheme that help explain just what the attractions and benefits are of incorporating use of the hire bikes in their daily activities. Pest control firm Cleankill, for instance, uses the bikes as a means of avoiding traffic congestion and lower its carbon footprint, while for IT services company Octavia, the key attraction lies in reducing travel costs.
> 
> Ian Miller of Cleankill is enthusiastic in his endorsement of the scheme. “It’s brilliant,” he says. “I used to use the tube and occasionally my car, but now I hire a bike. I find it's faster than other forms of transport and I feel much healthier for it. Our customers are very keen that we are a 'green' pest control operation so they love the fact that I use a bike to reach them - plus I'm saving the company money."
> 
> Meanwhile, CEO of Southwark-based Octavia, Giles Sirett, explains the reasoning behind his company’s adoption of the scheme: "We carry out around 100 business journeys a week across London and were keen to reduce the amount of time and money we spend travelling to jobs. We have a docking station located outside our offices and as most of our journeys are under 30 minutes, the cycle scheme proves to be very inexpensive and a fast way of getting to our customers."
> 
> Two other companies to have embraced the scheme are Dogstar Design, based in Clerkenwell, and the InterContinental Hotel on Park Lane.
> 
> For Dogstar, the principal reasons behind using hire bikes to those of Octavia – it saves time and money, as managing director Simon Davies outlines: "The Barclays Cycle Hire scheme has completely changed the way we get around the City to visit our clients. In these times of reduced budgets we are able to save ourselves and our clients money by using the bikes to travel for free to meetings, at the same time we have reduced the amount of time we spend travelling."
> 
> As previously reported here on road.cc, The InterContinental Hotel in Park Lane used multiple memberships of the scheme to enable overseas visitors, or UK residents who weren’t members, to benefit from it.
> 
> Even though the scheme has now been opened up to casual users, the ability to provide guests with what is in effect temporary membership is an added service that the hotel can offer, with Head Concierge Simon Rose saying: "Barclays Cycle Hire is great way for our guests to see parts of the city that they would be less likely to uncover travelling by Tube.”
> 
> Besides those organisations using the scheme specifically for their own purposes, one segment of the London business community has also received a tangible benefit from it – bike retailers, with TfL saying that many have seen greater interest in cycle clothing since the launch.
> 
> Caz Nicklin, founder and Director of online business Cyclechic.co.uk, which operates from offices in Shoreditch, said: "We have noticed a rise in sales since the scheme started in July. It seems to have opened up cycling to a wider spectrum of people, who ordinarily would not have thought to cycle in London.
> 
> “I also use the bikes day to day for popping to our warehouse and attending meetings around town and find them fantastically convenient," she adds.


http://road.cc/content/news/28798-tfl-highlights-how-london-businesses-are-benefiting-boris-bikes


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

@PortoNuts

I have to ask you a question about the office development in London since you seem to be well informed.

With the upcoming construction of the Shard, Heron Tower and the Pinnacle do you think that the investors in those projects will see good returns or not? Because even though being a tenant in one of those towers will surely give some prestige to a company, the rent will most probably be much higher than in some smaller office buildings which are getting developed throughout the city and let's face at this moment all companies want to save. Already that the investors in the Pinnacle are struggling with their loan for the purchase of the land, I don't see them seeing a good return from this investment especially with the flood of new office space that will become reality in a couple of years.


----------



## PortoNuts

Well, I'm not a property agent but I think they will be successful because I've been reading for a long time that office space won't be enough in a few years. Demand will be a lot bigger than supply in short term according to developers and property companies. So that 'flood of office space' is probably needed. Investment has been rising for quite a while now.

The office space provided by Heron Tower or the Shard is a drop in the sea to the surprise of many. Investment has been rising steadly and some high profile projects have been announced, like the new headquarters for Bloomberg and UBS, which shows confidence in the City market.

But this is just a point of view, don't take this as an absolute truth.:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*5 Broadgate, London – review*

-- _Link to The Observer article_ --










Good architects should be able to walk and chew gum at the same time. That is, meet their clients' needs, design well-made and sustainable buildings, and also add something to their building's setting, such as work with their surroundings to create a place more harmonious/ fascinating/ humane/ pleasurable than it was before. 5 Broadgate, a mighty money factory proposed for the City of London, fails to do this, even though its architect is Ken Shuttleworth of Make, who has been lavishly praised by all three of the chairmen, to date, of the Commission for Architecture and the Built Environment (Cabe). "He is one of the best hidden talents in the UK," said one. The second said he was one of the top five architects in the world. The third called his work "extraordinary". Could an architect so brilliant not masticate while ambulating?

5 Broadgate meets every wish of its future occupier, the Swiss bank UBS. It offers 700,000 sq feet of office space, including a stack of dealer floors the size of football pitches. It aims to set high standards of sustainability. It will be, Shuttleworth says, "an expression of the stability of the bank".

To achieve all this requires something big, consuming the sites of two existing buildings. A pedestrian route across the site will be closed, forcing people to squeeze round the edges of the new building's bulk. A covered arcade through the block might have been possible, but this is banned for security reasons, as are shops or cafes at the building's base. The ban is a deal-breaker, apparently: if the City's planners insisted on these humanising touches, UBS would up and go – to Canary Wharf or, worse, Frankfurt.

You might think that UBS is being unduly touchy – it could surely hire enough security to keep al-Qaida or student rioters out of an arcade or coffee shop – but it is not surprising that the planners would want to avert a Swiss flounce. Given that the shaky edifice of the British economy is in thrall to financial services, they would not want to bring down such a heavy blow for the sake of a bit of permeability for pedestrians. There is not much Shuttleworth can do with these macroeconomic forces, and it could be argued that the accommodation of brute finance is what the special enclave of the City of London is about. He can't pretend his building is not big. But he could try to reconcile the scale of the new building with its surroundings.

The site is in Broadgate, the 1980s development highly praised for the unity of its design, for the ways it makes a whole greater than the sum of its parts and its open spaces more important than individual buildings. There have been calls for Broadgate to be listed, which would be overly precious, but one might hope that a new building respects its principles. It shouldn't try to mimic its neighbours, but its rhythms, proportions and materials could create resonances or rapport between the new and the old.

Instead, Make's design announces with maximum force that it is an aloof fortress. Bankers, it says, are people apart from the rest of us. Its windows are defensive horizontal strips in a cliff-like wall. There are terraces high up for the use of UBS staff, but this glimmer of life is suppressed by the hard geometry. It is armour-plated in aluminium (an energy-ravenous material, by the way, although Shuttleworth says he will work with manufacturers to make this the greenest possible aluminium). There is no softening: not a curve or a piece of greenery. The existing buildings, which have layers of stone screens in contrast to the new one's sheer metal, are ignored. We are invited to admire it as a vast piece of sculpture, where the bank's wish for an expression of power perfectly aligns with the architect's desire for a singular artistic statement.

One of the best things that ever happened to Shuttleworth was when Make, now seven years old, was newly founded. His former employer, Norman Foster, had him erased from a group photograph like a victim of Stalin's purges, which supported the image of him as the suppressed creative genius behind Foster projects such as the Gherkin. With the help of some fervent press, a legend was created of "Ken the Pen", a dazzling whiz of a draftsman. He also combined his radical reputation with securing positions of influence. He became a Cabe commissioner and a member of its Design Review Committee, which judges the quality of significant projects. He became Cabe's "champion for schools and the East Midlands".

Commissions flooded in, for significant commercial developments, for private homes for property developers, for the Olympic handball arena, for schools. Make's reputation rode high, even when its completed buildings consisted mostly of a judo hall in Dartford, and the Jubilee Campus at Nottingham University, a set of wedges mottled with a psoriasis of red cladding. The campus was nominated for Building Design magazine's Carbuncle Cup, for the worst building of the year, albeit also for the prime minister's Better Public Building award, sponsored by Cabe.

Make presents itself as everything Foster and Partners are not: collegiate, open to ideas from even its most junior staff, and with no house style. Publications about the practice include pictures of staff weddings and holiday snaps. Profits and credit are shared. It calls itself a "studio", stressing its creative side. Shuttleworth says he wants to create "the best buildings in the world" and above all be sustainable. "I want to save the planet," he says.

Make stress how important clients are, how each one is special, and how its buildings respond to each unique set of needs. Clients of Make praise the company as responsive and professional, and these virtues are obviously important ones. What is lacking is a core of principles: a Make building tends to be as good as its brief, with Ken the Pen's flourishes giving a dressing of art. If UBS wants a defensive-aggressive citadel, it gets it. On another site in the City of London, called London Wall Place, where the planners are being more demanding, it has produced a more subtle design. In Birmingham they have built the Cube, a block of shops, offices and flats, which brings a bit of flash and sparkle to a site that probably needed it.

Make is a perfect distillation of 00s architecture, where genuine professionalism, slick stylishness, and a real if well-advertised commitment to the environment are boosted by hype and infinite adaptability to the demands of the market. This combination makes it an above-average commercial practice. It does not make its employees the hidden geniuses, or the world-top-five architects that their mates at Cabe or some excitable journalists claimed them to be. It says much for the poverty of architectural discourse that anyone could have imagined that they were.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

PortoNuts said:


> Well, I'm not a property agent but I think they will be successful because I've been reading for a long time that office space won't be enough in a few years. Demand will be a lot bigger than supply in short term according to developers and property companies. So that 'flood of office space' is probably needed. Investment has been rising for quite a while now.
> 
> The office space provided by Heron Tower or the Shard is a drop in the sea to the surprise of many. Investment has been rising steadly and some high profile projects have been announced, like the new headquarters for Bloomberg and UBS, which shows confidence in the City market.
> 
> But this is just a point of view, don't take this as an absolute truth.:cheers:


Thanks for the answer Porto :cheers:


----------



## Langur

I'm not sure if this project has been posted here before, but it's Westminster Place by Delancey, and will replace concrete horror of York House. The site is adjacent to the new Park Plaza hotels at the southern end of Westminster Bridge. The architect is Sheppard Robson. It appears to be under construction.


*London’s Southbank to get crystalline landmark
*
http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=10110

London’s Southbank will feature a new landmark building following the approval of a planning application to redevelop York House. The 18 storey crystalline office block, designed by Sheppard Robson, commissioned by Delancey and situated on the River Thames, will be highly visible from Parliament Square and Westminster Bridge. 

The new design was initiated after a four-year planning period for the original, smaller design which, by the time planning was granted, had become obsolete. Project architect, David Ardill, explained why a redesign was necessary: “We came in after four years of planning. The original design had become dated with the outside made with articulated blocks. Because of the design it was only really useful as a single-occupancy block…Our design was needed to help improve the landmark status of the site.”

And they have responded to this brief by creating a bold but beautiful glazed-design which reflects light in an array of colours due to the formation of layered glass. “What makes the building special is the double skin and layering of the glass which works with the materials to reflect and diffuse light throughout and from the building,” said Ardill. A ‘dragonfly wing’ effect is created by the layering which was designed to dissolve the edges of the glass so as to use it as a feature. The outer skin is a deformed grid that pulls against diagonal fins to create a series of small pyramids contributing to the jewel concept. This gives crystalline reflections and animates the façade as the sun moves around it. Dichroic glass fins add changing colour to the building façade throughout the day.

The glazing acts as a response to that which is central to the building’s location: the view. Delancey wanted to make the most out of the riverside views out to parliament. This was accommodated by a 10,000 sq ft roof terrace and full length glazing to the front of the building. Issues of temperature control and heat loss then came into play encouraging the inclusion of a layered glass frontage which in turn will offer an ‘environmental buffer’ between the inside and outside and collect heat for energy.

Sustainability is key to the design which is currently set to receive an excellent BREEAM, the British environmental standard, rating. It is hoped that the building will be able to work in conjunction with the residential development Founders House to deliver heating to the properties collected from Westminster Place. 

Sheppard Robson’s developments will spread much further than the individual plot of York House where derelict offices now stand. The project also involves a £2.5 million spend on landscaping for the surrounding area and the curve of the design will work together with nearby Westminster Park Plaza's facade mimicking each other to create a symmetrical passage between the two buildings and into the landscaped and pedestrianised area connecting Westminster Place with Delancey-owned Beckett House beyond. 

A further notable design feature of the 345,000 sq ft building is the central atrium reaching from floor to ceiling through 17 floors providing an internal spectacle which will bring light to all sides of the office space.

Ardill said: “We are delighted to receive planning consent and the opportunity to bring a landmark building to the skyline of London’s iconic Southbank. Sheppard Robson recognised the importance of a design that sits comfortably in the context of its surroundings, yet has the charisma and visual presence to justify its development in such a prominent area of Central London.”


----------



## PortoNuts

The interior is specially astonishing. So much high tech. :bow:


----------



## pricemazda

I walk by this area every day, what they are not showing you is the context properly. If you are at ground level you get a better sense of the 360 and this building does nothing to improve the feel for anyone who isn't in a car.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Angel Court, a midrise tower in The City, is set for a redevelopment. This recent picture by Chest shows how the tower currently looks. It is the brown building in front of Heron Tower.










Here is an elevation of the new design from Skyscraper News:










If the cladding is of a high quality, this could really benefit the skyline.


----------



## PortoNuts

They did an excellent job on the Stock Exchange Tower, let's hope this goes the same way.


----------



## dutchsnookerfan

this design looks taller it will be over 100m i think


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The supersize skyline: Why 2011 will be the year architecture takes a giant leap upwards*
> 
> *From London's 'Cucumber' skyscraper to Norman Foster's space station in the New Mexico desert, buildings dazzling in size and ambition are set to transform the global landscape in 2011.*
> 
> Brute bigness will be a defining feature of architecture in 2011. The way large buildings occupy space, and even the way architecture will become the threshold to outer space (thanks to Norman Foster and Richard Branson) has put supersizing firmly on the menu.
> 
> 
> Last year, the hot news was that the vilified ex-banker Fred "the Shred" Goodwin was going to turn the Edinburgh-based practice RMJM into a Godzilla of world architecture. But now we learn that the equally hard to pronounce Aecom has acquired more than 30 practices and, with a jumbo-pack of 1,488 architects, has become the biggest practice in the world, after a mere 20 years in the business.
> 
> In London, bigness looms in the form of buildings such as Robin Partington's so-called Cucumber, a 459ft residential tower destined for the shiny architectural hodge-podge known as Paddington Basin. The Cucumber has just been submitted for planning approval and its uniquely peculiar form surely makes it a foregone conclusion in a part of the city where gaudy architectural chunks seem de rigeur as far as Westminster's planners are concerned.
> 
> ...
> 
> In Britain, we will witness the final act in the transformation of London's most hideously mangled railway station, King's Cross; the extension of the Holburne Museum of Art in Bath; and the rolling-out of major Olympic projects. But more on those subjects in a moment. First, back to bigness.
> 
> Two buildings – one within days of opening, the other being considered by City of London planners as you read this – epitomise the controversial thud of supersized buildings on to our cityscapes.
> 
> Exhibit A: the £250m One Hyde Park residences in London's Knightsbridge, designed by Rogers Stirk Harbour and with four glazed "blades" of apartments linked by semi-transparent circulation cores. At 65,000 square metres this is a major, precedent-setting urban object. Clearly, the practice has tried to give the building a sense of articulation, rhythm and material refinement, but it is the sheer scale and manner of the building, in its Victorian-Edwardian context, that make it so debatable. The Prince of Wales, having machinated to block Rogers Stirk Harbour's scheme for Chelsea Barracks, held back from putting the royal boot in this time.
> 
> Exhibit B: an even bigger "groundscraper" in the City of London, at Broadgate, designed by Ken Shuttleworth and his practice, Make. This £340m scheme, for the Swiss financial giant UBS and with a "footprint" the size of a football pitch, could receive planning permission this year. Shuttleworth's inspiration for his massive metal-sheathed structure is an engine block. As in, engine of finance. The building gleams as if coated in platinum. Is the UBS building too big for the City, or is it simply the unstoppable, low-slung shape of leviathans to come in a world where the masters of the universe usually get what they want?
> 
> The City's planning supremo, Peter Rees, is broadly in favour of the Make design, which suggests that the building will be given approval. Rees is an urbane, shrewd and confidently provocative character, a trained architect who understands the commercial value of star practitioners. His vision is that the City must be an organism of physical change and versatility, if it is to retain pole position in the ephemeral and image-driven world of international finance.
> 
> Under Rees's guidance, the City has become a metaphor for eternal renewal in which buildings, like the fulminating money markets, are in dynamic, come-hither flux. His support of One New Change, 100 metres east of St Paul's Cathedral – Jean Nouvel described his building as a "stealth bomber" – was daring; so too was his approval of Rem Koolhaas's almost finished building for Rothschilds, which is, literally, hard up against St Stephen's Walbrook, Christopher Wren's most exquisitely beautiful small church.
> 
> The City has thus become marked with the equivalent of Just Do It architectural brandmarks, spikes on a skyline that will soon dole out more towering visual infarctions: the 20 Fenchurch Street Walkie-Talkie building, designed by Rafael Viñoly; Renzo Piano's so-called Shard, looming above London Bridge station; the Pinnacle tower designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox and known as the Helter Skelter; and the Heron Tower, which has failed dismally in its primary task, of triggering a fatuous nickname. Only one of these forthcoming giants promises to offer any sense of formal gravitas – Rogers Stirk Harbour's Leadenhall tower, the so-called Cheesegrater.
> 
> The grandeur of architectural bigness is strangely paradoxical. "We know by instinct," wrote the novelist WG Sebald, in Austerlitz, "that outsize buildings cast the shadow of their own destruction before them, and are designed from the first with an eye to their later existence as ruins." In the City, new kinds of architectural bigness are creating a beauty pageant of towers and groundscrapers in an urban cabinet of curiosities which may ultimately lobotomise our interest in the effects, good and bad, of change.
> 
> Even so, Sebald's "shadow of destruction" can never be universal. Nor will size be everything in 2011. Indeed, in Britain, 2011 could become the year a certain Chippo bigs it up in a very different way – "Chippo" being the nickname of the architect who is considered by many to be the most significant of all in terms of anti-bling architecture.
> 
> David Chipperfield, a Royal Academician and the latest RIBA gold medallist, was forced to forge his world-class reputation in Europe, because he was once considered "not one of us" by the Caligulas of the British establishment. His new and suddenly very solid presence here will rattle those architects who have been picking up the most valuable British commissions. Estimable and highly successful practices such as Allies and Morrison and Allford Hall Monaghan Morris are hot tickets in commercial architecture but they must now operate in the glare of Chipperfield's vastly weightier international reputation for designing buildings that subtly recast the relationships between historical precedent and 21st-century urbanism.
> 
> Two important British buildings by David Chipperfield Architects will open in weeks and they will re-set the bar in terms of major cultural projects in this country. The irony is that Turner Contemporary in Margate and The Hepworth Wakefield may also become rather tragic architectural terminal moraines in a cultural landscape glaciated by government cuts.
> 
> The Hepworth is not graceful: the brusque compaction of its irregular concrete segments has created a strangely provocative grey mass, hunkered on the dreary headland of the Calder river. The building might almost be a supersized Cubist sculpture, a last hurrah as the cultural ice sheet creeps across the land.
> 
> Turner Contemporary is more straightforward, with an orderly massing and articulation that conveys its "cultural" purpose. The only question mark concerns its ability to spark significant regeneration in the centre of Margate. The museum will no doubt have a shop and a comfortable restaurant. But will the chatterati hasten eastwards, beyond Wheelers Oyster Bar in Whitstable, and strike out to Margate, only to spend two or three hours in Turner Contemporary before leaving? Will they take time to stroll around the Dickensian Old Town?
> 
> Chipperfield's competition in cultural projects (if there are any) will come from long-established practices such as Dixon Jones Architects, which has delivered blue-chip projects at the Royal Opera House and the National Portrait Gallery. Its latest makeover, for the Crown Estate, at the Regents Palace Hotel in Piccadilly, will be completed in 2011. Dixon Jones has a sense of history and restraint, though it can seem bloodlessly refined.
> 
> There are other practices bristling with more provocative intellectual and cultural voltage – Eric Parry Architects and Caruso St John, most obviously; and among the new wave, Lynch Architects, Maccreanor Lavington and Dow Jones. The last named has shown considerable skill and civility in the way it has developed projects at Christ Church Spitalfields and the Garden Museum in London. A shortlisting for the Cast Courts at the V&A Museum was no surprise.
> 
> But wait! Chippo gives good "commercial" too! In Europe, his reputation was partly made through big, brilliantly executed commercial projects and he is designing two mixed-use buildings in London, one at Waterloo, the other in the massive King's Cross Central development. Chipperfield is likely to be shortlisted automatically for most big commercial projects in historically sensitive parts of London. And this means that practices competing with him will have to think of something better than glitzy facades or brightly coloured architectural doodads. Such a cynical, Lego-cum-Crayola approach to architecture is turning swathes of our towns and cities into gormless urban romper rooms.
> 
> Meanwhile, the minister for tourism and heritage at the Department of Culture Media Olympics and Sport, John Penrose, has added architecture to his department's remit. After Penrose's appointment, his spokesperson said that the quality of Britain's built environment was crucial to "our tourism offer to the world". A most terrible mistake has been made. What Whitehall really needs is a Department of Eat Shop Tweet Leave.
> 
> Thank heavens we can look forward to John McAslan + Partners and Arup's completion of the £300m modernisation of King's Cross, towards the end of the year. This great station has become a grim shambles of shameful, cheapjack alterations but the wave-form canopy of the new western concourse will be the most striking piece of British railway architecture since the marvellously crafted articulations of Sir Nicholas Grimshaw's Eurostar concourse at Waterloo in the 1990s.
> 
> A few miles further east, on the 2012 Olympics site, one suspects that less will be more. Zaha Hadid's grandly flaring "manta ray" aquatics stadium will become the image on the most popular Olympic stamp but it may well be gracefully upstaged by the super-svelte velodrome designed by Hopkins and Partners.
> 
> In Bath, Eric Parry's extension of the Holburne Museum is likely to be a gem – one that was nearly derailed by a local lobby of nimbys who seemed to want to see the museum close rather than evolve into the 21st century. Parry has produced a new segment, facing the Sydney Pleasure Gardens, and its novel lattice-form facades will certainly infuriate the fusty few. Fortunately, they will also charm the many who understand what history has always proved: that places and buildings cannot always move forward in predictable ways.
> 
> That ideal of innovative change is hard-wired into Baron Foster of Thames Bank (and Switzerland) – but in a very different way. Two projects due for completion in 2011 illustrate his new design explorations: the Queen Alia International Airport in Amman, Jordan and Spaceport America in New Mexico. Both buildings point to more organic form-making – the former in terms of its almost Art Nouveau canopies, the latter in the way the building hunkers into the desert landscape.
> 
> In a 21st-century architectural zeitgeist of controversial bigness, Spaceport America, built for Richard Branson, is almost beyond criticism. It is an Ur object in an Ur setting for an Ur purpose– roughly equivalent to the legendary ziggurat that was built in the Sumerian city of Ur, 21 centuries before Christ. The spaceport project, close to the 16th-century Camino Real trail that was created by the Spanish explorer Herná* Cortés, also marks a crucial point in Foster's career.
> 
> It is no secret that his earliest inspiration was Buckminster Fuller, the inventor of the geodesic dome and the concept of "spaceship earth". Bucky, as he was known, once asked Foster how much one of his buildings weighed. Now we have a spaceport that is about leaving spaceship earth and entering conditions of physical and existential weightlessness.
> 
> How weirdly apt it is that Foster + Partners has also been working with the European Space Agency to see if it is possible to use moon dust in what is, in effect, a large ink-jet printer, programmed to spit out lunar structures made of moon-dust cement – as if they were being printed in lines of structural text, composed of tiny, viscous pellets.
> 
> No, you didn't read that wrongly. Just picture it: Norman Foster, boyhood devotee of Dan Dare comics, gazing out of the cockpit of a Virgin Galactic spacecraft as it slips the surly bonds of earth. A static-stippled voice is relayed from 110km up: "This is Major Norman to ground control..."
> 
> In 2150, when Major Norman is no longer with us, the Minister of Eat Shop Tweet Leave might well look down from the same cockpit. And he will surely feel a thrill of cultural pride to know that all over Britain, huddled masses of tourists will be gawping at yet more towers and groundscrapers by even the most unimaginative and commercially ruthless architects, the monstrous printers' cement-jets going ptt-ptt-ptt as the structures, slowly and remorselessly, take form.


http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...cture-takes-a-giant-leap-upwards-2177728.html


----------



## REAPER666 94

Some comments on that article 

"This is all about wrecking our once-beautiful world and accompanying the process with PR avalanches telling us how great these buildings are."

"Wouldn't it be nice if we spent as much time and effort on designing and building decent attractive affordable and social housing?

"Instead of the `boxes' they build at the moment with tiny windows and a mass produced sameness?"

Oh some people :L


----------



## Myster E

Generally find independent/guardian wet leftist NIMBYS who'll oppose anything (HS2 comes to mind) and as a whole up thier own arses so thier opinions are generally irrelevant.


----------



## kerouac1848

^^Opposition (and NIMBYs) comes from both sides of the political spectrum (and there are at least a equal number of conservatives against HS2). For those on the left the reasons are normally to do with the relationship between the corporate, Big Business world (esp. financial institutions) and development of skyscrapers. Here is the fear of a bland, yuppified world which removes local people and imports suits.

For the right (mostly conservatives with a small 'c' and spear-headed by Charles and EH), it is the fear that tradition and history are being eroded. There is also for some the view that tall buildings, coming largely from the US and Asia, are a foreign concept crushing Britain's golden period.

Basically, most people in the UK and Europe as a whole belongs in some form to one of these two macro groups. Pro-tower individuals are pretty much a small minority sadly (the UK's disastrous embracing of cheap concrete tower blocks erected in the 60s and 70s probably hasn't helped either). The irony is that many skyscrapers (e.g. the Shard) are replacing bulky post-war horrors, freeing up, and thus providing, public space and offering cash to develop local improvements (e.g. tube stations).


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Four Seasons moves ahead with London property*
> 
> *Plans for a third Four Seasons hotel in London took a step forward today, with the granting of planning permission for the forthcoming Heron Plaza. *
> 
> Property tycoon Gerald Ronson secured permission to build the new tower, which will also incorporate a major residential and retail development in the City of London. The 43-storey development is the second and concluding phase of works started with Ronson’s Heron Tower, which is just months from completion.
> 
> *Four Seasons will open a hotel in the development, containing 190 hotel suites and 120 Four Seasons-branded residences, as well as restaurants, conference and banqueting facilities, a gym, spa and swimming pool. Heron Plaza and accompanying Heron Tower will be located just 150 metres from Liverpool Street station, which will benefit from Crossrail connections from 2017. *
> 
> That development will link London Heathrow Airport to Liverpool Street and Canary Wharf.
> 
> Four Seasons already operates hotels in Mayfair and Canary Wharf, with the Park Lane property reopening later this month. The Heron Plaza tower will have an external screen which will be constructed from a patinated natural copper alloy whose material tone and warmth will provide contrast and balance to the stainless steel of Heron Tower.
> 
> The cost of the project will be in excess of £500 million.


http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/four-seasons-moves-ahead-with-london-property/


----------



## mould

REAPER666 94 said:


> Some comments on that article
> 
> "This is all about wrecking our once-beautiful world and accompanying the process with PR avalanches telling us how great these buildings are."
> 
> "Wouldn't it be nice if we spent as much time and effort on designing and building decent attractive affordable and social housing?
> 
> "Instead of the `boxes' they build at the moment with tiny windows and a mass produced sameness?"
> 
> Oh some people :L



Goood


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London architecture practice to expand office space*
> 
> *Allies & Morrison will add 1,200 sq m to its existing office space in London by renovating a warehouse building next door.*
> 
> Graham Morrison, co-founder of the architecture and urban planning practice, told Building Design the office expansion is just one of "12 to 15" projects the firm is currently involved with in the capital. It plans to extend its space by redeveloping the warehouse located adjacent to its 2,000 sq m headquarters on Southwark Street.
> 
> "We first moved into our offices here about eight years ago and even then we were almost too big for the space," Mr Morrison explained. He added that Allies & Morrison managed to escape the worst effects of the economic downturn and the firm has not "shrunk as much" as some of its contemporaries.
> 
> Once the office enlargement is complete, the practice will proceed with plans for the redevelopment of the Isis building near London Bridge into a residential tower. Allies & Morrison was named architect of the year in the 2007 Building Design Awards and opened an office in Doha, Qatar in 2009.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=800346124&monthnameyear=January2011


----------



## k%

can someone tell me the name of the city or district that was this photo taken from?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Work has resumed at the 122 Leadenhall and 20 Fenchurch Street sites. The Groundbreaking ceremony for 20 Fenchurch Street was yesterday:cheers: I think that's 9 buildings over 100m under construction at the moment, which is good for London.

Drawings of 20 Fenchurch Street I hadn't seen before:



london_marcus said:


> just to remind people of the floor plans (if they have not seen them yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ground floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> level 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky garden


The chances of the 150m Baltimore Wharf scheme near Canary Wharf starting construction also increased last week:












> *Ballymore's £400m lifelines*
> 
> ...Ballymore is close to agreeing a restructuring and debt-for-equity swap with the holders of £265m of debt secured against its huge mixed-use Baltimore Wharf scheme, on the site of the former London Arena in London’s Docklands.
> 
> Accounts filed last week at Companies House show that senior lender the Royal Bank of Scotland, which has lent £196m against the scheme, and the holders of a £68m, 15% interest rate mezzanine bond, are on the verge of signing a deal in which RBS would take an equity stake in the project and the mezzanine lenders write off debt and interest payments in return for an equity stake.
> 
> The restructuring would give the lenders a 73% stake in the project, which is valued at £296m, and free up cash to complete the development and reduce interest payments.
> 
> Baltimore Wharf will comprise a total of 972 flats. A “twisting” 45-storey tower will have 105 serviced apartments and a 180-bedroom hotel. Other buildings will include 285,000 sq ft of offices, 51,667 sq ft of retail, leisure facilities and a community centre.
> 
> The first phase, which will comprise 600 flats in five blocks, has been largely completed, but the tower has not yet been started...
> 
> Read more: http://www.propertyweek.com/news/-ballymore’s-£400m-lifelines/5011614.article#ixzz1B0hlRxEp
> propertyweek.com
> Under Creative Commons License: Attribution


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London's Real-Estate Gold Rush *
> 
> *Prime London commercial real estate has emerged as an improbable postcrisis safe haven. Despite the UK's precarious economic situation, international investors poured more than €6 billion ($8.17 billion) into London offices and stores in the 18 months to June 2010, almost as much capital as the next nine most popular cities combined, according to CBRE.*
> 
> Having fallen 50% from its peak, City offices have outstripped every other European market, at 25% higher, compared with a mere 2% gain in Paris, according to Investment Property Databank. But with some West End offices now changing hands at yields as low as 4%, global real-estate investors can find better value elsewhere.
> 
> For property investors, London's appeal lies in its perception as a reliable store of value, the real-estate equivalent of gold or the Swiss franc. International investors value its transparency and liquidity. Access to deals is open, unlike parts of Europe and Asia, where foreign investors are often shut out of the bidding or where legal protections are weak—making it hard to deploy capital. Investors are also attracted to its relative stability: Average leases on UK offices at 7.5 years are more than two years longer than in Germany. Prime London property is relatively decoupled from the fortunes of the UK economy and has been boosted by the pound's weakness.
> 
> But asset prices have started to become divorced from the fundamentals. London West End offices yield just 4.25% and City offices, 5.25%—close to the peak of the boom levels. Tru e, 10-year gilt yields have fallen since then to 3.6%, but interest rates are likely to rise next year and rental growth is uncertain. London City office rents fell in real terms by 4.2% over the past decade, a steeper decline than in Frankfurt and Paris, according to IPD. Further, UKbanks hold billions of pounds of secondary commercial real estate, which they may start unloading in 2011.
> 
> So, what should investors do? Within London, the smart money is now focused on new developments, betting that the supply of inward investment will remain strong while the supply of investment opportunities will remain weak. The pipeline of new office developments is running at less than half of the 25-year average. That also means there is likely to be a shortage of new office space available in 2014, when a large volume of long-term City leases start expiring, helping to boost rental growth. Land Securities, which is planning to start development on four London sites this year, is forecasting unleveraged returns of at least 14% on these ventures.
> 
> But for real-estate fund investors, other European markets now look more enticing: German shopping centers are benefiting from the strongest consumer outlook since reunification and yield 5.5%-6.5%. Investors also point to Paris offices, where the recovery has been slower. Swedish property, buoyed by an economy that grew 5.5% last year, also looks like a good value, despite the recent yield compression. With London an increasingly crowded trade, expect to see more international capital flow to these markets.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704680604576110490163816596.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower*

by *SE9*.


----------



## Gordion

London rocks!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London's West End resilience to the downturn attracts cash investors *
> 
> *Over the last quarter of 2010, estate agency, LDG, noticed a 20% rise in cash buyers compared to the same period in 2009 – a sign that many individuals are more confident in investing their money in property in London’s West End, than they are leaving it in the bank. *
> 
> During the last quarter of 2010, 88% of LDG’s buyers paid cash for their properties – an increase of almost 20% compared to the same period in 2009, when 66% of buyers paid cash.
> 
> Laurence Glynne, partner at LDG, said: “Low interest rates could be an explanation for this sudden increase in cash buyers, as money in the bank is not earning a good return, so people are keen to invest in something they believe to be more lucrative.
> 
> “People can see the stability and growth in the West End property market and feel it is a safe place in which to invest. It has benefitted from a number of regeneration schemes over the last few years and more are in the pipeline, which has boosted property prices. Also, the planned Crossrail project will improve the commuter links in and out of the West End, making the area more appealing and driving prices up further.”
> 
> Simon Taylor, commercial property consultant at LDG, adds: “The office market in the West End is particularly buoyant at the moment. The increased interest in commercial property in the area has resulted in some new mixed-use schemes being announced, as developers try to capitalise on the demand. Planning permission for new commercial schemes in the West End stipulates that residential homes must also be provided – these newly built residential properties are driving up prices in the area as they appeal to foreign investors who are willing to buy ‘lock-up-and-leave’ properties off plan.”
> 
> In the final three months of last year, 28% of LDG’s buyers were foreign and it is particularly interesting that none of these buyers purchased with a mortgage – all 28% paid cash. This shows the confidence that international buyers and investors have in the West End property market.
> 
> Laurence Glynne says: “Historically, the London property market always outperforms the rest of the UK and the West End in particular appears to be resilient to the downward trend that has affected much of the country. “For overseas buyers, the UK is seen as a stable country, both politically and economically, so they see property as a safe investment, particularly in prime London locations.
> 
> For the first quarter of 2011, LDG predict that the market will remain stable. Laurence concludes: “We have not yet experienced any surge in buyers ahead of the stamp duty increase on properties over £1million, which is planned for April. There are good levels of potential buyers currently looking for property in the area, but the demand outstrips supply as there is a lack of new properties coming onto the market.”


http://propertytalklive.co.uk/estat...ience-to-the-downturn-attracts-cash-investors


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*

by *hella good*.


----------



## PortoNuts

by *GazKinz*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *CLS plans £300m twin tower next to MI6 HQ*
> 
> *The 850,000 sq ft mixed-use scheme in Vauxhall will act as a gateway to the regenerated Nine Elms area, which includes a proposed new US Embassy and the redevelopment of Battersea Power Station.*
> 
> The three-acre CLS site, currently holding offices, is set around one of the busiest traffic systems in South London and the company is proposing a new “skywalk”, similar to Paris’s Promenade Plantee, that will link the corners of the junction for pedestrians. The proposed development is the latest in a line of ambitious London schemes to be unveiled in the past year as confidence in the capital’s prospects grow.
> 
> The scheme, called Vauxhall Square, will include a public square the size of Paternoster Square next to St Paul’s Cathedral. It will offer 200,000 sq ft of offices, 80,000 sq ft of retail and leisure, 240-bed student accommodation, a hotel and a six-screen cinema. The two towers will hold more than 400 apartments.
> 
> Richard Tice, chief executive of CLS, said: “We have already secured substantial support from early discussions with a number of key stakeholders and major nearby landowners.” CLS plans to submit a detailed planning application later this year with completion of the development pencilled in for 2016/2017. The masterplan has been designed by Allies and Morrison.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...LS-plans-300m-twin-tower-next-to-MI6-HQ.html#


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Land Securities looks to build on success of Wellington House scheme with residential redevelopment of Portland House*
> 
> *As masters of the London office and retail markets, Land Securities’ has recently turned its attention to the delivery of high quality residential schemes as a way to diversify its London investment portfolio and reduce its exposure to any downturn in demand for commercial space. The developer is now on site at Wellington House, the 10-storey development on Buckingham Gate that will deliver 59 private residential units across nine floors with a ground floor retail unit and residents gym.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the back of this success, Land Securities is now known to be actively working up plans for Portland House, the 29-storey tower that dominates Victoria, with redevelopment as a residential scheme now almost certain. The building, which was extensively refurbished as part of the Cardinal Place development currently provides 297,000 sq ft of office space across 27 column free floors and is almost fully let to a broad range of occupiers on a variety of short-term leases, which is unusual for the developer, whose other major London office schemes are generally let to a smaller number of tenants, typically on 15-year leases.
> 
> Any redevelopment would see Portland House join a growing number of tall residential schemes in London, which include the already under construction Vauxhall Tower, also known as One St George Wharf and the recently completed Strata in the Elephant and Castle. Given its proximity to the West End, prime residential property prices in Victoria far outstrip either of those two locations and given the 360 degree views of a likely top floor penthouse, Land Securities could comfortably expect to smash the current residential sales record in Victoria with any approved scheme at Portland House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is rumoured that the developer has already invited proposals from leading architectural practices, which would almost certainly see the concrete tower re-clad, whilst other options include full demolition and rebuild. Given the various office developments that they already have under construction in Victoria, Land Securities could also offer existing occupiers in Portland Tower incentives to relocate, allowing for redevelopment before 2015. A planning application is expected to be submitted to Westminster City Council later in the year.


http://www.leytonstonia.com/2011/01/land-securities-looks-to-build-on.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *East London Tech City gets £310m Cisco investment*
> 
> *David Cameron, the prime minister, and John Chambers, Cisco’s CEO, met yesterday to hammer out details of Cisco’s investment into East London’s Tech City, officially known as the British Innovation Gateway.*
> 
> A key outcome of the meeting is Cisco’s pledge to invest around $500m, or £310m, into the project.
> 
> David Cameron said that he welcomes Cisco’s involvement in the project. “This will help create many new jobs and opportunities, and support our drive to diversify our economy and generate sustainable economic growth,” he said. “Cisco’s goal is a fantastic example of how business is turning this vision into reality, with East London set to become a leading Tech City.”
> 
> Cisco’s investment will allow two networked Innovation Centres to be built – an open innovation centre in Shoreditch developed in partnership with the local SME community, and another at the Olympic Park site, which will provide a “state of the art connected community”.
> 
> “This project is a logical progression of the work we’ve done in the east of London for the 2012 Olympic Games, and we’re delighted to work with the government as it serves as a reminder of how business and government working together can turn vision into reality,” added John Chambers.


http://realbusiness.co.uk/tech/east_london_tech_city_gets_310m_cisco_investment


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Goods yard to host first pop-up shopping mall*
> 
> *Waugh Thistleton has unveiled images of Boxpark, the world’s first pop-up shopping mall, in Shoreditch, east London.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temporary retail park will sit on one of London’s most significant sites for new development, a former railway goods yard alongside Shoreditch High Street station, which is due to be developed in five years’ time by a joint venture from Hammerson and Ballymore. Until then, it will be home to 60 shipping containers, 40 on the ground with 20 sitting on top, providing units for independent retailers.
> 
> Hackney Council has backed the plans, which are due to be heard by the planning committee in April. Potential tenants can apply for containers now, with fit-outs due for the summer.
> 
> Andrew Waugh, director at Waugh Thistleton, said: “We worked on the project from concept phase, planned its layout and we will hopefully do some of the interiors.” Boxpark is due to open this August.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/goods-yard-to-host-first-pop-up-shopping-mall/5012741.article


----------



## REAPER666 94

http://www.propertyweek.com/news/sky%E2%80%99s-the-limit-as-cls-unveils-%C2%A3250m-vauxhall-cross-redevelopment/5012764.article


Sky’s the limit as CLS unveils £250m Vauxhall Cross redevelopment

04 February 2011









CLS Holdings yesterday revealed plans for a £250m mixed-use development in London’s Vauxhall with two towers and an aerial walkway

Architect Allies & Morrison has been appointed to design a redevelopment of a 2.9 acre site at Vauxhall Cross, which includes CLS’s headquarters building. It is next to the Vauxhall railway, Underground and bus stations and near the new US embassy.

The 1.2m sq ft scheme (left) has a public square, similar in size to Paternoster Square near St Paul’s Cathedral in the City of London, 200,000 sq ft of offices, a 300-bedroom hotel, 80,000 sq ft of retail with restaurants and bars, 400 flats in two towers of more than 40 storeys, a six-screen cinema and a 240-bedroom student housing building.

A detailed planning application is expected in late 2011.

In addition to the redevelopment of the island site bounded by Bondway, Miles Street, Wandsworth Road and Parry Street, CLS has launched an international design competition for a “linear walk”, to link the sites and streets around Vauxhall Cross.

Five architects have been shortlisted: Exploration Architecture (France), Heneghen Peng (Ireland), Knight Architects (UK), Marks Barfield (UK) and RFR (France).

Read more: http://www.propertyweek.com/news/sk...s-redevelopment/5012764.article#ixzz1DDUfXj87
propertyweek.com
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution


----------



## AlienB




----------



## BG_PATRIOT

PortoNuts said:


> East London Tech City gets £310m Cisco investment]


Awesome news :cheers:


----------



## scalatrava89

Great news. Those towers look about 140m which will help bulk up Vauxhalls skyline.


----------



## PortoNuts

BG_PATRIOT said:


> Awesome news :cheers:


I don't know if they're planning to use any facilities left from the Olympics, like the Media Centre.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Michael Faraday Community School*

by *SE9*.


----------



## Skyrobot

I will visit London soon, for football. I will enjoy the views of the skyscrapers, completed or not - God Save the Queen!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London cruise terminal coming to River Thames at Greenwich*
> 
> *Permission has been granted for a dramatic transformation of a neglected Greenwich stretch of the River Thames. Enderby Wharf on the Greenwich Peninsula will be restored with 770 new homes, a 251-bedroom hotel, skills academy, gymnasium and crèche.*
> 
> *Most strikingly of all, the area will offer a cruise liner terminal for ships of up to 240 metres, carrying up to 1,500 passengers to and from south-east London. There is also the provision for creating a pier for Thames Clipper services to stop off.*
> 
> The proposal was given the green light on Thursday by Greenwich Council’s planning committee. Developers West Properties and Ian Sampson Architects say they can regenerate an area between The O2 and historic Greenwich that currently lies disused after the departure of manufacturing firm Alcatel.
> 
> The cruise terminal certainly has the potential to change the future of London tourism, with a report in 2009 describing the UK capital as a ‘marquee destination’ for rich visitors.The scheme’s backers want to open the terminal in time for the 2012 Olympics to take advantage of the thousands of potential customers coming in via the Thames.
> 
> The skills academy will complement the terminal, with courses targeted at 16-21-year-olds linked with the new industries coming in. Most homes in the new complex will be two-bedroom flats, but they do vary from one-bed apartments to six-bed family houses.There is also provision for 726 car parking spaces and 823 cycle spaces.
> 
> A council report concluded: “The proposed development seeks to optimise the potential for this underutilised brownfield site by delivering a high quality scheme on previously developed land. The delivery of this key piece of infrastructure generates additional opportunity to deliver wider regeneration benefits for the site and the surrounding area."


http://www.london24.com/news/london_cruise_terminal_coming_to_river_thames_at_greenwich_1_786876


----------



## Axelferis

fantastic!!! do you have the exact location on map? i remember to have taken pics on victoria quay for 02 arena Is it by there?


----------



## AlienB

> Canary Wharf partners Qatar in bid for Shell HQ
> By Daniel Thomas, Property Correspondent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital appeal: prospective buyers are lining up bids for Shell’s London headquarters at Waterloo
> 
> Canary Wharf Group has partnered Qatar to bid for the £300m site of Shell’s London headquarters, leading a list of parties that submitted offers at the end of last week for one of the capital’s most sought after development sites.
> 
> Other listed bidders for the site include Land Securities, the UK’s largest real estate investment trust, in a joint venture with Berkeley Homes, a leading London housebuilder, and Helical Bar with Aviva and Native Land.
> 
> There have also been private sector bids including one from Chelsfield, led by Sir Stuart Lipton, with London & Regional, the property company of Ian and Richard Livingstone, the wealthy property entrepreneurs. The Shell Centre on York Road in Waterloo sits on a 5.25-acre site on the south bank of the Thames. It is expected to be sold for more than £300m. Three buildings would be redeveloped into a mixed-use scheme of more than 1.5m sq ft, including new offices for Shell, although the 1950s tower is expected to be retained as a corporate headquarters. CB Richard Ellis and Rothschild are advising Shell.
> 
> A spokesperson for Shell said: “Shell Centre is our long-term home and stands in a prime position on London’s riverside. This is an unrivalled opportunity to deliver a first-class, mixed-use development in one of world’s most exciting cities.”
> 
> Shell said that it would move staff into 40 Bank Street on Canary Wharf ahead of the redevelopment of the site. Qatar has been interested in buying the site in the past.


- http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/5828c404-2f00-11e0-88ec-00144feabdc0.html#ixzz1DTrm2IvE


----------



## PortoNuts

That will densify the area, it's good. The Shell Centre is a magnificent building.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Offices in Greater London could see extension of Northern Line*
> 
> *Businesses that are searching for an affordable part of Greater London to base their offices in may want to look to Vauxhall, Nine Elms and Battersea.*
> 
> According to mayor of London Boris Johnson, this area could see the extension of the Tube's Northern Line in order to better service the needs of residents and workers.
> 
> Proposals put forward for the development including extended the Northern Line west from Kennington, creating an additional two stops.The Greater London Authority said such transport links are required to support "thousands of jobs" and "16,000 new homes".
> 
> Indeed, offices in the Greater London areas of Battersea, Nine Elms and Vauxhall may enjoy lower rents that those in more prestigious locations and soon could benefit from an improved Underground service.Battersea Power Station in Nine Elms is currently the focus of plans to create zero-carbon office space in London, as well as a modern conference centre.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800393732


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano

London Rocks


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Battersea Power Station development could start construction in 2012*
> 
> *The £5.5bn redevelopment of Battersea Power Station has cleared the final regulatory hurdle after Eric Pickles, the Communities Secretary, gave the scheme the green light. *
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...opment-could-start-construction-in-2012.html#


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Good news - just a pity that the tower is no longer included in the development, would've been an amazing landmark.


----------



## london lad

As part of the Crossrail rail link these buildings had to be demolished.



This central London site on the corner of Oxford St and Tottenham Court Road and opposite the landmark Centrepoint tower by 2018 will be the entrance for millions of people to central London. You would think a major competition would be held to find a landmark building but this is the best they can come up to. 

If this leaves you underwhelmed please sign the petition to get something better and leave a comment and spread the word.

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/oneoxfordstreet/



randolph said:


> I have set up a petition against the development at one oxford street, I invite people to join.




http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/oneoxfordstreet 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=68677055


----------



## LazyOaf

^^ Definitely need some more signatures on the petition, i did mine first time around. The above pictures remind me of a 21st century version of a 1960s extension of a school around the corner from me... hno:


----------



## PortoNuts

I don't have a lot of faith in petitions.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Interior design firm completes phase one of Google's new London office*
> 
> *Scott Brownrigg Interior Design has created new 40,000 sq ft office space in Victoria, SW1, for Google at 123 Buckingham Palace Road, to accommodate over 300 staff. *
> 
> The new office is designed to create a dynamic and collaborative work environment that supports the growing number of Google staff in London. As with many other Google offices worldwide, the offices in Central London have a strong local theme. Joe Borrett and Jane Preston from Google, working with the Scott Brownrigg Interior Design team chose a theme of London-Brighton and as a result many iconic elements of both are incorporated into the office design.
> 
> For example, brightly coloured timber beach huts are meeting rooms and giant colourful dice accommodate individual video conference booths, original dodgem cars and traditional red telephone booths are all work spaces available to staff and visitors.
> 
> Open plan workstations for all staff are mixed with a few offices, meeting rooms and open break out seating areas and support spaces for printing and IT technical support. Google look after the health and welfare of their staff in an exceptional way and Scott Brownrigg Interior Design has designed a fully fitted out gym/shower facility, massage and spa centre, and an Asian Fusion/Sushi restaurant that is free for all staff.
> 
> Ken Giannini, Interior Design Director of Scott Bownrigg stated: “It is little wonder that Google is one of the most desirable places to work in the UK. We have enjoyed every minute of this exciting project. All the Google staff are up for innovation, brilliant ideas and they like to be challenged. We also recognise that Google is a serious business and demands efficiency, value and solutions that can support their business practices. This project has it all - a fun working environment that also incorporates lots of practical solutions.”
> 
> Jane Preston, UK Facilities Manager at Google said: “The first impressions of visitors and our staff have been very positive. The project fits well with our real estate and HR strategy and will definitely help support our growth plans. We see the work environment as a major recruitment factor for us to compete for the best talent and this new office certainly does that.”


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00000883&monthnameyear=February2011


----------



## SO143

London Super Sewer

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12427748

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2011/jan/13/london-super-sewer


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Offices in outer London 'to enjoy more convenient commuting'*
> 
> *Offices in outer London will be better connected to the centre of the city when the new Crossrail gets up and running. Transport secretary Philip Hammond made the comments after it was announced that the London borough of Greenwich is set to receive a Crossrail station in Woolwich.*
> 
> ...


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800410623


----------



## PortoNuts

> *South London station box to boost civil engineering recruitment*
> 
> *An agreement has been reached that will facilitate the development of a Crossrail station box in south-east London, which could create civil engineering jobs in the area.*
> 
> Berkley Homes will now privately fund construction work on the station box - which could later be converted into a station - in Woolwich, after agreeing terms with the Department for Transport, Crossrail and Greenwich council.
> 
> This follows on from an outline agreement originally reached in 2007 and will support Berkley's wider development plans in the Woolwich area, where it intends to build more than 2,500 homes, as well as new office space and retail, dining and community facilities.
> 
> Berkley's Rob Perrins commented: "Berkeley has always been totally committed to having a Crossrail station within its flagship development at the Royal Arsenal and it is hoped that with the partners signing the contracts for the station box today that this will now become a reality."
> 
> It is anticipated that as many as 14,000 jobs in construction will be created at the height of construction work on the £16 billion Crossrail network, which will serve London and the wider south-east once it opens in 2017.


http://news.careerstructure.com/art...n-box-to-boost-civil-engineering-recruitment/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London's overlooked rail project*
> 
> *It is a massive engineering project that will deliver a mainline railway through the heart of London with Tube-like service frequency. It will connect multiple regional destinations on either side of the capital for the first time with a direct rail service.Yet it has been beset by controversy over its route, worries about its funding, and years of delay. Crossrail, right? Nope. It's the Thameslink upgrade.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The upgraded line will boast London's only mid-river station*
> 
> *'Gilded lily'?*
> 
> The north-south rail-link, first opened up in the 1980s, has been somewhat overshadowed by its more glamorous east-west cousin, even though the new-and-improved Thameslink will become an equally significant part of the southeast of England's railway infrastructure.
> 
> "Crossrail's nice and shiny because it's a brand new line," says Gareth Edwards, editor of the London Reconnections blogsite. "People tend to see Thameslink as gilding the lily. But actually it's a lot more than that." The £6bn project - a third of the cost of Crossrail - will transform the cross-capital route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thameslink will become an equally significant part of the southeast's railway infrastructure*
> 
> Peak train frequency will increase from the original 7-8 minutes, to 4 minutes currently, and 2-3 minutes by the end of the decade. And the current Brighton-to-Bedford route will add Cambridge, King's Lynn, Ashford and Eastbourne as destinations.
> 
> "It will be a really fast and reliable turn-up-and-go rail service," boasts London assembly member Caroline Pidgeon. "Once it's up-and-running, people will say, 'Oh my God, this is amazing.'" She points out the new London Overground network as an example of how introducing a high-frequency metro-style train service on an old line can unleash an astonishing amount of suppressed demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *St Pancras, the only central London station finished so far, echoes the brutalist chic of the Jubilee line*
> 
> Indeed, the route is already overcrowded, and the project is set to deliver a switch from 8-car to 12-car trains by this December. "50 stations are being lengthened," says Simon Brooks of Network Rail, the company managing the project. "In all, we're building 4km of new platform."
> 
> *Underneath the arches*
> 
> But the upgrade has not been without controversy. Thameslink has driven a coach and horses through the middle of Borough Market. Around two-dozen Dickensian listed buildings - including a large swathe of the Victorian covered market itself - are being demolished to make way for a new viaduct.
> 
> Local opposition was one factor behind the decades-long delay to a project that was originally conceived around 1990 and fate-temptingly named "Thameslink 2000". "People in the area thought: 'I've got a railway already, I've got loads of trains, I don't need any more,'" says Ms Pidgeon, who used to be on Southwark council. "They just saw it as a big nuisance, and understandably so." Yet Network Rail had little choice.
> 
> If it wants to run a high frequency service, then Thameslink cannot afford to share its lines with anyone else. And Borough Market is a notorious railway bottleneck, with the same tracks serving trains into Charing Cross and Cannon Street. Deciding where to put the new viaduct - which will free up the old viaduct for Thameslink-only services - cannot have been much fun.
> 
> The historic Wheatsheaf pub has lost its top floor, while the Globe pub now finds itself ignominiously wedged in between the brick arches of the old line and the steel frame of the new. "Wherever they put it, they were going to hit a significant number of listed buildings," says Mr Edwards of London Reconnections.
> 
> *Hard cheese*
> 
> But Ms Pidgeon says most locals have moved on, and few complain about the work in progress. That certainly seems to be the mood among the market's traders. "It's never as black as they paint it," says Maria, who now runs her cafe at a temporary plot right by the construction site. Her original cafe was compulsorily purchased by Network Rail, only for her new site within the market to fall within the viaduct's footprint, forcing her to relocate again.
> 
> But she is far from bitter, praising their responsiveness to "teething problems" such as the odd power cut. "Considering the size of the job, it is surprisingly quiet," she says. "They're working now. Can you hear anything?" The only din is from a train rumbling out of London Bridge.
> 
> "When you consider the immensity of the work being undertaken, it is amazing there is still a functioning market at all," says another long-time trader, whose cheese stall - like many others - has been rehoused during the interim in what used to be the carpark. He has nothing but admiration for the engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new Borough High St bridge is being assembled on top of the viaduct before being shunted into place*
> 
> And although his relocation to a more obscure corner of the market has sapped business, he treats it as par for the course. The traders seem to accept that it is impossible to please everyone. A case in point is the work currently going on to put a bridge across Borough High Street. To avoid impeding traffic on the main road, the bridge is being assembled on top of the viaduct before being shunted across into place.
> 
> But one trader said this just means they have periodically had to block off Stoney Street instead - an important access point for deliveries to the market.
> 
> *Joined-up thinking*
> 
> Perhaps the most eye-catching part of the Thameslink project to-date is the nearly completed relocation of Blackfriars station onto the railway bridge straddling the Thames. "Soon we will have the sexiest railway station in the UK, and I intend to make it our unique selling point," says Carol Anderson, events director at the Mermaid conference centre that borders the carcass of the old station.
> 
> But she concedes that the station's temporary closure has hurt business in the meantime. The aesthetic impact of the new station is actually just a happy by-product of a concept that is entirely practical - namely to give access to the station from both sides of the river.
> 
> That means it will only be a short walk for tourists from the Tate Gallery, the Globe Theatre and other South Bank attractions. Ms Pidgeon at the London assembly has been lobbying for the station to be renamed "Blackfriars and Bankside" in recognition of its dual location. "It's going to be a big plus," says the duty manager at the Founder's Arms, a riverside pub conveniently sat between Blackfriars Bridge and the Tate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blackfriars' new terminus platforms will be built on top of the bright red piers of the first railway bridge*
> 
> She says 90% of their business comes from tourists that happen across the pub as they walk the Thames path. They plan a refurbishment to help them accommodate the expected crowds of customers, although the building work has ironically killed business in the short-term, as the riverside pathway has been cut off for two years. Shifting the station onto the bridge also helps Network Rail solve a logistical problem.
> 
> The new Blackfriars will be reconfigured so that trains terminating there will not have to cross the path of the through-trains. In another startling innovation, these terminus platforms will be built on top of the bright red piers that are all that remain of the first Blackfriars railway bridge, demolished in 1985.
> 
> And creative thinking has also gone into the construction itself. Barges have been moored under the bridge so that supplies can be brought in by river, avoiding the need to clog up the roads.
> 
> *Gordian knot*
> 
> Two stops up the line, Farringdon station is set to become one of the most important interchanges in the country. Sitting just north of the City financial district, it will provide the nexus between Thameslink and Crossrail - not to mention the Metropolitan line - making the station a doubly busy destination.
> 
> That is certainly the hope of Kate, proprietor of the Castle pub, which faces what is now an enormous building site. "It's going to pump huge amounts of sales in," she says, noting plans to build a new shopping centre at the station. She bought the lease on the pub two months ago in anticipation of exactly that. But it has also been doubly painful during the building works.
> 
> She says business is down by half, and complains about numerous unannounced weekend station closures, which have killed trade from revellers heading for the local nightclubs - one of which has already shut down. "Farringdon is hugely complex," explains Network Rail's Simon Brooks. "For example, there are three different electrical supply systems at the station."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Farringdon station is perhaps the trickiest construction site on the line*
> 
> The Thameslink work has had to incorporate a lot of stage-setting for the deeper Crossrail line, such foundation construction and dropping lift shafts. To help co-ordinate the work with the local community, Mr Brooks said they hold quarterly meetings with businesses and community representatives at Farringdon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crossrail intends to build retail space on top of the new joint ticket hall (left) to help fund their project*
> 
> But on-site co-ordination has also been challenging, according to Mr Edwards at London Reconnections, with Network Rail, Crossrail and Transport for London often giving mixed messages about who is responsible for what.
> 
> *'Catalyst'*
> 
> Farringdon illustrates an important distinction between Crossrail and Thameslink. While Crossrail has had to attract a big chunk of private sector money - hence the shopfloors being built above the new Crossrail ticket office - Thameslink has been entirely funded by the government. For a perilous few months last year, it looked as if the axe was about to fall on the project after the Treasury chose to spare Crossrail from the spending review.
> 
> But in the end Thameslink was confirmed in full, albeit with a widely anticipated extra year's delay to 2019. Its reprieve may be partly because the improved rail service is a big selling point of many major commercial redevelopments in the capital, such as at Elephant and Castle in the south, or Brent Cross to the north.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The route coincides with several major private redevelopments, such as London Bridge's Shard*
> 
> Mr Brooks claims the line upgrade has acted as a catalyst for urban regeneration. For example, the last stage of the project is the complete rebuild of London Bridge station, to increase the number of trains that can pass through the station. That work is intimately connected with the construction of the Shard - the UK's tallest skyscraper - right next door.
> 
> Indeed, the Shard's developers are funding construction of a new bus terminal and station concourse with direct access into the tower. "Developers like to put a picture of a new station, and facts and statistics about the number of trains, in their brochures," notes Mr Edwards.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12480813


----------



## SO143

nice


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Technology companies rent most West End office space*
> 
> *Technology, media and telecoms companies have overtaken financial services as the biggest acquirer of office space in the West End for the first time since the dotcom crash. In the latest example of the boom in the sector, research by property agent King Sturge has found that TMT companies accounted for 23pc of rental agreements on West End offices in 2010, against 14pc for the financial sector. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huge demand saw 3.3m sq ft of West End space leased in 2010 *
> 
> The demand is being driven by technology and web-based companies, whose access to millions of users is attracting significant investment in the sector. Facebook was recently valued at $50bn (£31bn) after Goldman Sachs invested in the company, but critics have warned of a potential repeat of the dotcom bubble, with many companies still struggling to make a profit.
> 
> It is the first time since 2000 that TMT occupiers have overtaken financial services, which includes banks, private equity and hedge funds. The sector is poised to repeat the feat this year. According to King Sturge, 20 companies are currently scouring the West End for 798,000 sq ft of office space, compared to 422,000 sq ft of space for financial services. Google, Twitter and Facebook are all understood to be looking to rent offices in Central London.
> 
> Catherine Jones, head of West End office research at King Sturge, said: “TMT is one of the few business sectors to have seen genuine expansion, and demand is such that occupiers are looking beyond the traditional boundaries of Soho into the wider West End market. This is also being driven by the availability of large, newly developed grade A space offering more attractive rental terms than the prime rents seen in the core of the West End. Furthermore, many of these new buildings, with large floor plates, are often efficient ‘cost in use’ for their occupants.”
> 
> The research predicts that the soaring demand from the sector, which meant 3.3m sq ft of space was leased in the West End last year, will drive rental values up sharply. After a 15.4pc gain to £75 per sq ft in 2010, the research forecasts that rents will rise by 14pc this year and by 11pc next year.
> 
> They will then break though the £100-per-sq-ft mark in 2013, which will take rents back to their value at the peak of the market in 2007.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...mpanies-rent-most-West-End-office-space.html#


----------



## SO143

facebook was recently valued at $50 billion? wow good news


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brightoil to Open London, Geneva Offices to Expand Fuel Trading*
> 
> *Brightoil Petroleum Holdings Ltd., a Chinese marine fuel supplier, plans to open offices in London and Geneva to increase trading of oil products. *
> 
> The company is “expanding the existing business from trading purely fuel oil to a full array of petroleum products,” according to a statement filed to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange today.
> 
> Brightoil currently has overseas offices in Singapore and Houston to manage its trading business, it said. The company’s bunker fuel sales volume doubled to 3.4 million metric tons in 2010 from a year earlier, according to the company. Brightoil has bunker operations at ports in China, Singapore, Hong Kong and the Amsterdam-Rotterdam-Antwerp area.
> 
> “We are also relentlessly seeking opportunities to lease storage and terminal facilities from local operators, or to form strategic partnerships with storage owners, or construct our own facilities,” the company said in the statement.
> 
> Revenue for Brightoil’s international supply and bunkering segment amounted to HK$12.48 billion ($1.6 billion) for the six months ended Dec. 31. Of the total, 70 percent was contributed by its bunker business, while the remaining was earned through oil-product trading, the company said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...on-geneva-offices-to-expand-fuel-trading.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New West End Company submits plans for Oxford Street "shopper pavilion*
> 
> *The £2.1m development is part of a major new initiative spearheaded by New West End Company to help improve the public realm in London’s West End. Its purpose is to assist international tourists coming into London especially during the Olympics in 2012.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1,870 sq ft unit will be located on Old Cavendish Street, between the John Lewis and House of Fraser stores on Oxford Street. It will include a shopper information point, a café with outdoor seating under the canopy of a cantilevered roof and a public toilet facility. The shopper pavilion will be owned and managed by a not-for-profit company, Oasis Development Company which will be a partnership between House of Fraser, John Lewis Partnership, Land Securities, Derwent London, Great Portland Estates and The Crown Estate.
> 
> 
> The proposal seeks to be one of the first to potentially capitalise on the use of public realm credits. This innovative approach, of forming a not-for-profit company to own and manage the pavilion, developed by Westminster City Council is currently out to consultation in other parts of the country.
> 
> Oasis will work closely with Westminster City Council, Transport for London and the New West End Company to execute the development. Should this new funding approach be adopted by the council, the Old Cavendish Street Visitor Pavilion could be one of the first major projects to benefit from the new approach, unique to the UK.
> 
> Richard Dickinson, chief executive of the New West End Company, said: “These are tough times for the public sector and both retailers and landowners want to play their part to help ensure that London’s West End continues to improve and is ready to welcome the million additional visitors anticipated during the Olympic Games.”
> 
> The retail economy in the West End is expected to receive a £100m boost from international visitors coming into London during the Olympics. To cater for their needs, including Chinese shoppers who spend an average of £857 on every transaction compared to the UK average of £120, the staff at the pavilion will be trained by the Global Blue Academy.
> 
> The academy is the UK’s authority on Chinese, Middle Eastern and Russian cultural trends and their shopping habits, and has the tools and knowledge to create the ultimate shopping experience for each nationality. The academy has been operating in the UK for more than 10 years and currently trains over 500 retailers across the UK.


http://www.propertyweek.com/news/ne...xford-street-shopper-pavilion/5014019.article


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The Savoy, London: Hotel review *
> 
> *Graham Boynton reviews The Savoy, the recently refurbished luxury hotel by the Thames in London. *
> 
> *The location*
> 
> On the Strand within walking distance of Trafalgar Square, the West End theatres and Covent Garden. The Thames riverside provides one of London's finest views, a good reason to ask for a river room.
> 
> *We like*
> 
> Much has been made of the £220 million refurbishment, but it's the staff who really make the new Savoy work for me. Only 65 of the original 650 staff have returned after the three-year hiatus, but the 585 new recruits are eager and willing, and have blended in well with the hotel's traditions. All are courteous, attentive and efficient.
> 
> There is also the history of the Savoy and one is constantly, and appropriately, reminded that many of the great figures of the 20th century have passed along these hallways.
> 
> *Not so keen*
> 
> All the hoopla around the much-delayed reopening has created an atmosphere of voyeurism about the public areas that will, I hope, disappear over time. On most nights you have to stand in a queue to get into the American Bar. Fortunately, the more intriguing Beaufort Bar does not seem similarly oversubscribed.
> 
> *The other guests*
> 
> Exquisitely tailored men and elegant women in little black numbers are everywhere. Traditionally almost half the Savoy's guests are American and since the reopening last October they have come pouring back. Wealthy Russians are also in evidence.
> 
> *The rooms*
> 
> Two thirds are Edwardian and one third are Art Deco, with the former overlooking the Thames and the latter on the city side. All stylishly decorated by Pierre-Yves Rochon and all featuring the appropriate mod cons –flat- screen televisions, centralised light switches etc.
> 
> *The food and drink*
> 
> For all the criticisms of the design and layout of the new River Restaurant – and there are many – I thought the food was excellent. The cheek of pork and the steamed cod fillet are both outstanding. So too the desserts – especially the spiced rice pudding with apples poached in mulled wine. The famous Savoy Grill, managed by Gordon Ramsay, has had rave reviews.
> 
> *Access for guests with disabilities*
> 
> The hotel has overhauled access and facilities for disabled guests. It is now fully wheelchair-accessible, and there are a number of rooms specifically designed for wheelchair accessibility.
> 
> *The bottom line *
> 
> Rooms from £350 a night and suites from £1,100 a night, excluding VAT.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/hotels/ukhotels/8347872/The-Savoy-London-Hotel-review.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bulgari Hotel to Open in London's Exclusive Knightsbridge Neighborhood*
> 
> *The luxury hotel located in Knightsbridge, the most prestigious area of Central London next to Hyde Park, is the third hotel project of Bulgari Hotels & Resorts, after the opening of the Bulgari Hotel in Milan in 2004 and of the Bulgari Resort in Bali in 2006.*
> 
> The Bulgari Hotel in London was designed for Bulgari by the renowned architectural firm Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners, with Squire and Partners as the local architect for the project. With the contemporary style and outstanding service and design for which Bulgari is famous, the hotel will feature sleek lines and refined colour combinations created using a variety of marbles, fine woods, and unique details. Silver is the dominant theme of the interior design. The ancient yet timeless metal - a tribute to Bulgari’s origins as a silversmith and to Britain’s noble manufacturing traditions – expresses understated, poised elegance in line with the style of the Bulgari Hotels.
> 
> The Bulgari Hotel, London has been designed to incorporate the highest standards of environmental sustainability, and it has already been awarded Best Hotel and Development at the prestigious UK Property Awards 2010 in association with Bloomberg Television.
> 
> The hotel, with its 85 rooms and suites -- including seven extraordinary Bulgari suites, each more than 200 square meters large -- will offer a unique combination of refined amenities and exclusive services. Its restaurant and bar were designed to become the destination of choice in Knightsbridge. The hotel will also feature a large ballroom, a private cinema and a 2,000 square meter SPA and fitness centre with 25 meter indoor pool.
> 
> Francesco Trapani, CEO of Bulgari Group, said, “We are extremely proud to be able to open a Bulgari Hotel in the heart of London, something that we have wanted to do for a long time. This hotel - - the first new hotel built in London in over 40 years – will be another important element in the Bulgari Hotels & Resorts project. I’m convinced that it will be a further statement of our brand in the UK, which is a strategic market for luxury goods.”
> 
> Antonio Citterio said, “Constructing a new building in this part of London is an event because the city tends to be extremely conservative due to its consolidated urban plan. The architectural style of the project reflects the rigour of the Bulgari Hotel in Milan: its classic, solid, contemporary style will consolidate the urban landscape in an area of London that is undergoing a profound transformation. In this sense, the use of Portland stone and bronze, which are typical materials of a certain architectural style of public buildings in London, and the precise façade design reveal a rigorous, modern approach to the theme.”
> 
> Lord David Puttnam, Chairman of Prime Development, said: " We are delighted to be working with Bulgari on this extremely exciting project. The hard work and dedication of everyone involved means we are firmly on track for the delivery in 2012 of an outstanding product which will raise the bar for standards of service and elegance within the Knightsbridge luxury hotel market while maintaining a modern approach to sustainability. The vision behind the Bulgari hotel and the attention to detail that characterises its design and construction epitomise the hard work that has been put in the project and I look forward to its opening in 2012.


http://www.luxurytravelmagazine.com...lusive-knightsbridge-neighborhood-15380-2.php


----------



## PortoNuts

From 24th February.



> *Global Pharmaceutical Giant's Headquarters Opens in London*
> 
> *The Mayor of London Boris Johnson today opened the new global headquarters of pharmaceutical giant AstraZeneca in Paddington, confirming that the capital is a great location for international businesses.*
> 
> In a sign of the company’s continued commitment to London, AstraZeneca has moved its current global headquarters across town from Mayfair to brand new and larger offices in the landmark Two Kingdom Street development, Paddington Central. This major boost to London’s business credentials follows the recent announcement by global investment bank JP Morgan, to establish its European headquarters in Canary Wharf.
> 
> With close links to many leading London universities, Cancer Research UK and the Medical Research Council, AstraZeneca will employ around 350 people over three floors in its new HQ. This includes 90 staff from its global marketing and sales divisions, some of whom are relocating from its US and Brussels operations.
> 
> The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: "It’s no surprise that another great global company is investing in the world’s best city to do business in. What a perfect choice of location they have made in Paddington. This once derelict part of London has transformed itself into a thriving new business district providing quick access to the capital’s transport network, its airports and its centres of world class research. With Crossrail passing through Paddington in the near future, many more businesses will be heading west to reap the huge business benefits AstraZeneca has discovered in this fantastic corner of the capital."
> 
> David Brennan, AstraZeneca Chief Executive Officer, said: "We are really delighted that the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, was able to celebrate with staff as we marked the opening of our new global headquarters. London is a world class city with a vibrant financial centre, with improving transport links and, being based in Paddington, we now have even better access to Heathrow Airport."


http://www.freshbusinessthinking.co...ceutical+Giant's+Headquarters+Opens+in+London


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Offices in central London could see high-speed rail network*
> 
> *A high-speed rail network could connect offices in central London to businesses and clients in Manchester within approximately 75 minutes. Companies with offices in central London are also set to enjoy quicker travel between Birmingham and Leeds should the proposal be given the green light.*
> 
> The train network would significantly reduce the time taken to the capital from other major cities in the UK.
> 
> Phillip Hammond, the transport secretary, has launched a consultation into the project, although work would not start on the new system for several years. Despite this, with the potential for businesses to be opened up to other regions, establishing a base in offices in central London now could leave firms well placed for future growth. The Metro published findings from a TNS-BMRB poll which found that almost 50 per cent of people questioned supported the 250 mph train travel link.
> 
> Birmingham and London could be connected within 50 minutes. The newspaper reported Mr Hammond as saying: "This poll shows that, across Britain, five times as many people support our planned high-speed rail network as oppose it."


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800430852


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Partington's Cucumber gets green light *
> 
> *Robin Partington Architects has landed outline planning for its Merchant Square scheme in Paddington featuring a cylindrical 42-storey skyscraper, dubbed the Cucumber Tower.*
> 
> Westminster Council approved the scheme in west London, which is backed by billionaire brothers Simon and David Reuben, despite the project coming in for heavy criticism from CABE (see below). The centrepiece tower will house 222 flats, a boutique hotel with a terrace cafe and a roof top sky bar and will be clad in ‘midnight blue’ ceramic panels.
> 
> Initial agreement was also given to three other buildings around the canalside site including a 17-storey office building, including shopping space,a 21-storey mixed-use residential, retail and community building and a 15-storey block containing 119 homes and medical facilities.
> 
> Planning committee chairman Alastair Moss said: ‘We have given our approval to certain key aspects of these detailed plans including the height and design of the buildings and the public realm between them.
> 
> ‘The architectural designs are impressive. They could deliver an iconic addition to London’s skyline and serve as a focal point for Paddington and the surrounding area. We now wait for further details of the environmental impact and the other planning benefits to be provided as part of the development before a final planning judgement is made.’
> 
> Partington hit back at CABE’s criticism of the development, saying the project had been almost universally well-received by all the other stakeholders.


http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/partingtons-cucumber-gets-green-light/8611101.article#


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Interest soaring in London land*
> 
> *Competition for land in London is hitting pre-recession levels, as international investors prepare to inject more than £5bn into the city’s lucrative residential property market.*
> 
> The money, more than £1bn of which has been raised since the start of the year, will target high-end developments and could lead to the construction of about 10,000 homes in the capital. The wave of interest is causing land prices to soar, as the investors bid aggressively for new sites, according to the companies operating in the capital’s already congested housebuilding market.
> 
> “That money just wasn’t there before the beginning of the year and has really started to appear as people move from protection to investment mode,” said Rob Perrins, chief executive of Berkeley Group, London’s largest housebuilder.
> 
> “The upshot is that we are now seeing a lot more of these people at land auctions and it is pushing up the cost of getting hold of sites which already have planning consent and can be developed quickly.” London is particularly attractive to investors because its property market has been relatively insulated from the pressures felt elsewhere in the UK on the back of the government austerity measures.
> 
> Rents have grown strongly in the past year on solid tenant demand, although this rise has recently tailed off. Even so, it is forecast that as many as one in five households will live in privately rented accommodation by 2015, an increase from one in seven at present.
> 
> The challenge for investors is to find developers with the capacity to build enough to create economies of scale in a relatively low-yielding asset class. One strategy has been to focus on the niche, high-end residential sector, where supply is short and demand from overseas buyers high.
> 
> Carlyle, the private equity group, last year agreed to buy and fund the development of a new block of prime residences in Chelsea, which is expected to be the first of several such deals. Mr Perrins said his company, had not been approached as a development partner. However, other London-based housebuilders have entered into ventures.
> 
> Aviva, the insurance group, last year teamed up with east-London developer Telford as part of a bid to create a £1bn portfolio of new-build rental apartments. Barratt, the UK’s largest housebuilder by volume, last week said it was keen to find a partner to build up a rental portfolio.
> 
> As well as the £5.3bn targeting London, investors have raised £2.2bn to set up residential developments in other parts of the UK, according to new research published by CB Richard Ellis, the world’s largest property services group. “The total level of interest from investors in the UK residential market relative to the overall level of investment and development is clearly significant, but pinpointing the investors that are ready to commit and at what cost of capital is the key,” said Chris Lacey, executive director at CB Richard Ellis.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1ce05d10-42ad-11e0-8b34-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1FNLUyvW1


----------



## Oursin Bleu

I have a question for Portonuts. You're doing a great job posting on the London thread, but why do you have to post just after someone else does it on the Paris thread ? It's disturbing... and d'ont deny it, you've been doing that for a long time.


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Does it matter?


----------



## BodgeJob1

Oursin Bleu said:


> I have a question for Portonuts. You're doing a great job posting on the London thread, but why do you have to post just after someone else does it on the Paris thread ? It's disturbing... and d'ont deny it, you've been doing that for a long time.


I think the more interesting question is why you have used a duplicate account instead of your real one to post this....?


Coward.


----------



## Romain95

Oursin Bleu said:


> I have a question for Portonuts. You're doing a great job posting on the London thread, but why do you have to post just after someone else does it on the Paris thread ? It's disturbing... and d'ont deny it, you've been doing that for a long time.


:sly:hno:

Yes PortoNuts is a perfidious pro-London :lol: ^_^.


----------



## PortoNuts

Nobody has to see or read something they don't want to. 



> *A bright future at Battersea if obstacles are overcome*
> 
> *Chairing a morning event at which 15 speakers laud the coming of London's biggest development after the Olympics can undermine one's natural scepticism. At 1.45pm on Tuesday it was possible to imagine a 200-acre stretch from Vauxhall to Battersea filled by 2031 with 16,000 new homes, a rebuilt power station, a new New Covent Garden and tall offices surrounding the cubic United States embassy. All this, and more, linked by a broad linear park, under which will run an extension to the Northern line, with stations at Nine Elms and Battersea.*
> 
> To reach this sunny conclusion you have to stop worrying about the £563 million needed for the Northern line extension, or the other half a billion required for new roads, bridges, services, schools and clinics. The figures come from a 200-page study which quietly worries that the £58 million gap between the £1059 million infrastructure costs and £1001 million of anticipated income from a development levy might widen to £513 million.
> 
> Boring: Instead imagine a whole new slice of Thames-side London filled in 20 years' time with 28,000 inhabitants and 25,000 workers. Deputy Mayor Sir Simon Milton told the 220-strong audience at Battersea Power Station he was confident that the £58 million funding gap was "not an obstacle" and that a number of ways "including the retention of business rates" are being investigated.
> 
> Rob Tincknell, of power station owner Treasury Holdings, said he is confident the £563 million estimate for the tube extension is sound. "We have had it looked at by Balfour Beatty. The contract will be fixed price and the risk taken by the contractor," he said.
> 
> It is a year since the last New London Architecture conference on Nine Elms was held. Then plans were sketchy. Now they are more detailed. Wandsworth councillor Ravi Govindia caught the mood: "There is now momentum. It looks like a new quarter for London is beginning to emerge."
> 
> Berkeley Homes subsidiary, St James, pledged to begin work on 752 flats at the Tideway Basin in April. Sainsbury's showed drawings of a huge store surrounded by tower blocks. New Covent Garden boss Baroness Brenda Dean teased that fresh plans to rebuild the market would be revealed in days.
> 
> But, but, but: more than £700 million needs to be spent by 2015 on infrastructure, mostly on the Northern line extension. In a sane world Transport for London would raise the money via a bond and claim it back, using a development levy. In the real world the developers are supposed to supply the bulk of the cash via a levy before and during development.
> 
> The chicken and egg issue is this: without the Northern line extension, there will be no development: without development there will be no Northern line extension. But let's stay positive: Milton promises the conundrum is being addressed.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/marke...ure-at-battersea-if-obstacles-are-overcome.do


----------



## WooWoo

Oursin Bleu said:


> I have a question for Portonuts. You're doing a great job posting on the London thread, but why do you have to post just after someone else does it on the Paris thread ? It's disturbing... and d'ont deny it, you've been doing that for a long time.


I have a question for you. Why did you ask him on this thread and not the Paris one, when the London one has nothing to do with it?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Office construction starts at 280 High Holborn*
> 
> *International property investor Hines has announced that work has started on a new office scheme in London. Hines announced yesterday that construction work has now started on a speculative office scheme to be known as 280 High Holborn, London in an area that developers have attempted to rebrand Midtown. The building replaces the now demolished Chichester House, an 8-storey office building that offered 70,000 sq ft of floor space.*
> 
> Hines acquired the building in April 2007 and achieved planning consent for a new scheme by the end of 2007. Hines had previously announced in August, 2008 that the old offices had been demolished and construction work had commenced on a new-build scheme.
> 
> The new scheme (pictured) consists of an 8-storey building that will offer 67,000 sq of office floor space and 3,000 sq ft of ground floor retail space. Individual floor plates will range in size from 7,000 sq ft to 9,400 sq ft. The Grade A scheme is expected to achieve a BREEAM rating of ‘Excellent’. A completion date of autumn, 2012 is expected.
> 
> Hines UK Project Director Alexander Knapp said, “We are very optimistic about the leasing prospects for 280 High Holborn as we expect it to be completed at a time when Midtown will have very low levels of Class A supply”.
> 
> Architects for the scheme are GMW and the main contractor is Mace who have previously worked with Hines on a mixed-use, residential and office scheme at One Grafton Street, Mayfair. Hines are also expected to complete their 389,000 sq ft Cannon Place office scheme later this year.


http://offices.org.uk/news/office-construction-starts-280-high-holborn-03041196.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Tate Modern extension ‘on schedule’ to welcome visitors in 2012*
> 
> *Tate director Sir Nicholas Serota is confident the Tate Modern extension will open in Olympic year and that the financial appeal will succeed. "We have every expectation we will be able to use the new building in 2012," said Sir Nicholas during a press conference held on Thursday morning at Tate Britain to announce the exhibitions to be held in Olympic year.*
> 
> "The important milestones have been reached on time. We had to secure an empty switch house and demolition is about to begin. If you visit the site now you will see it progressing on time and on budget."
> 
> On being asked about the cost, Sir Nicholas said: "We continue to be in conversation with individuals. We have raised more money over the last three or four months and we are making good progress. The trustees remain completely confident about our ability to raise the £215 million that is required to build the extension to Tate Modern."
> 
> During the summer of 2012 Tate Modern will stage the first substantial survey in the UK of the work of Damien Hirst. The exhibition of around seventy works is being sponsored by the Qatar Museums Authority. It seemed the right moment to show a British artist at Tate Modern in 2012 said Sir Nicholas who added that he expected the show to include new work.
> 
> Edvard Munch: the Modern Eye will attempt a radical assessment of the Norwegian artist by revealing his obsession with the rise of photography and his interest in stage production. This exhibition, staged in collaboration with the Centre Pompidou in Paris and the Munch Museet in Oslo, will be seen first in Paris and Frankfurt.
> 
> Meanwhile, as part of the finale of the Cultural Olympiad, Tino Sehgal has been commissioned to create work for the Turbine Hall. Details are yet to be revealed but his installations are known for their high level of interaction and engagement with the visitor.
> 
> Tino Sehgal 2012, the thirteenth commission in the Unilever Series, is scheduled to open a week before the London Olympics opening ceremony at the end of July. Sir Nicholas said that more information about the Tate Modern extension timetable will be made available when the gallery's new director Chris Dercon, presently director of the Haus der Kunst in Munich, arrives in May.


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5140


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Rocket-Shaped Tower Proposed For Southwark*
> 
> *Fast becoming the playpen for architectural experimentation in London (think the Shard and the Quill amongst others), Southwark could welcome this rocket-shaped tower, which is proposed as an extension to the Russian-owned Menier Chocolate Factory, a theatrical space on Southwark Street.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 24-storey building, which resembles a solid booster rocket and access tower, contains residential and office space, and is part of a development that would include an extended theatre for the Menier, an art school, restaurant, and a museum dedicated to tea and vodka (the national drinks of Blighty and Russia, naturally). In an unusual twist, the complex would incorporate a new raised public plaza, named for the first man in space, Yuri Gagarin.
> 
> Gagarin, whose orbital voyage took place fifty years ago this April, may seem the unlikely recipient of such an honour. Yet when Yuri-fever raced across the world in the summer of ’61, London wasn’t exempt. The Times reported on the “cheering crowds” that greeted him at London Airport, from whence he was borne in a hammer-and-sickle embossed Rolls Royce to the Russian embassy, and later to lunch with the Queen at Buckingham Palace. As the anniversary approaches, Gagarin’s star is on the rise again (sorry); a street in Houston, Texas is to be re-named in his honour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it right for London to honour the first man in space in such a fashion? Can we expect Muscovites to be enjoying a stroll in Dame Ellen MacArthur Park in years to come? And, perhaps most importantly, when are we going to get a statue of Laika?


http://londonist.com/2011/03/rocket-shaped-tower-proposed-for-southwark.php


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London property market to get £52bn Asian investment*
> 
> *International investors are preparing to plough £52bn of equity into UK commercial property, principally in cental London, amid thriving market conditions. Buyers from Indonesia, Thailand, Taiwan and China will be the latest to target commercial property deals, according to research from property agent Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL). *
> 
> Asian investors are the dominant force driving demand and should this year overtake the Middle East as the largest buying group. Jones Lang LaSalle said there was more than £52bn of equity seeking acquisitions, with 80pc focused on central London,
> 
> China's influence on the London market, which remains the biggest in the world, is poised to grow. The country's sovereign wealth fund made its first UK property investment in 2009 by backing the refinancing of Canary Wharf owner Songbird Estates.
> 
> Investors are being attracted to central London properties by their trophy status, the standing of the UK as a global financial centre, a lack of supply of new properties, and the long lease lengths that UK rents offer. Chris Brett, head of JLL's international desk, said: "We expect investors to move further into 'riskier' style transactions such as short income and development opportunities as occupational markets improve.
> 
> As 2011 progresses, demand will grow and London will witness capital sources from mainland China, Indonesia, Thailand and Taiwan, in addition to the Hong Kong, Singapore, Malaysian and Korean investors already prevalent."
> 
> Despite the economic uncertainty and prospect of public spending cuts, the amount of cash spent on Central London offices rose by 34pc last year. Transaction volumes reached £5bn in the West End and the same value in the City, with foreign investments accounting for 63pc of the activity.
> 
> According to the JLL, as many as 45 different nationalities are searching for opportunities to invest in London commercial property.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...rty-market-to-get-52bn-Asian-investment.html#


----------



## SO143

^^ I am already in love with that Rocket-Tower :yes:



> *In London, the scarcity of supply grows towers in the City*
> 
> Many projects, the next tallest tower in Europe, Shard, are under construction.
> The low supply of offices in the British capital has led developers to wake up many projects around that the crisis had broken. They should radically change the skyline of the city. There are, indeed, at least six towers, almost completed, started or about to be over the next three years. These skyscrapers have evocative nicknames have nothing to envy the famous Gherkin, Norman Foster. The Shard of glass (Shard), whose construction is well underway just south of the business district of the City, and will be the tallest tower in Europe including London dominate the antenna at 310 meters. It will not be the only change to the landscape: Heron already stands alongside the NatWest Tower and it will certainly soon be joined by the scraper cheese, Pinnacle or Walkie-Talkie. The real estate professionals are far from thinking that this influx of new spaces pose a risk to the market. "One would think that developers could not deploy their capital in 2009 unwisely do today, but it seems that 'they chose the right time, in any case if employment continues to recover financial heart of London, explains Nicolas Lyle, industry analyst at HSBC. The six towers coming up about 4.5% the total square meters available in the City, the gold supply is still limited for quality goods and many leases expire in 2013 or 2014. "
> The year 2010 was in any case, enough to give them morale, even if the London office market continues to operate at two speeds, higher quality goods saw their value increase much faster. "After a fall 40% caused by the crisis, property prices have, in total, found his long-term average thanks to the rebound of the past two years, " welcomes and Damian Corbett, an official from Jones Lang LaSalle, a specialist commercial real estate.
> In 2010, the total amount invested in London rose 34% to 11.6 billion euros, fueled by foreign funds, especially because the British still have difficulty finding bank financing. Investors in emerging markets, such as Chinese, Korean or Middle Easterners are much more numerous. "London is seen as a safe and transparent market, including the change in rents is quite readable in the long term," says Damian Corbett.
> Stronger demand than expected
> 
> Rents for properties in prime have appreciated by 22% in the City and 18% in central London in 2010, and 1125 respectively EUR 700 euros per square meter per year. Demand, stronger than expected thanks to deals signed by banks UBS and JP Morgan suggests that rental values ​​will continue to rise this year at a slower pace. "Vacancy rates are, in fact, past by 7-8%, below which, historically, rents rise again, " said Nicolas Lyle.
> Demand is driven more by moving than by job growth or new business needs. Given the low supply, these movements are sufficient to supply the market.
> NICOLAS MADELAINE
> 
> London correspondent


http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-secteurs/service-distribution/dossier/0201211317728.htm


----------



## Newcastle Guy

It seems the 136m Quebec Building is close to commencing construction works.



gegloma01 said:


> It seems that Ballymore is planning to start construction on this one.
> 
> http://194.201.98.213/WAM/showCaseF...ion=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/11/429


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Laing O’Rourke appointed as UKCMRI main contractor *
> 
> *The UK Centre for Medical Research and Innovation (UKCMRI) - a charitable medical research institute at St Pancras in central London – has appointed Laing O’Rourke as its main contractor. Plans for the proposed institute were approved by the London Borough of Camden at a meeting in December and agreed by the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, in January. Construction work is expected to begin on the site in late Spring. *
> 
> The pioneering laboratories will become a world class facility for medical research with 1,500 staff, strengthening the UK's reputation as a centre for excellence for medical science and helping to maintain the country’s competitiveness in science and healthcare. The institute is being built within the exceptional cluster of biomedical research already carried out in Camden. It will bring together biologists, chemists, physicists, engineers, computer scientists and mathematicians with some of the UK’s leading hospitals to focus in new ways on understanding the underlying causes of health and disease.
> 
> The UKCMRI charity has been founded by the Medical Research Council, Cancer Research UK, the Wellcome Trust and UCL (University College London). The institute will combine scientists from Cancer Research UK’s London Research Institute at Lincoln’s Inn Fields, the MRC’s National Institute for Medical Research and UCL.
> 
> UKCMRI’s Chief Executive, Sir Paul Nurse said: “This extraordinary development will play a key role in understanding and tackling diseases that affect people across the UK. It is a complex building designed to promote creative and collaborative research to study these problems.”
> 
> UKCMRI’s Construction Director Andy Smith added: “After a lengthy and detailed evaluation process, Laing O’Rourke was chosen as the main contractor for the development of UKCMRI. The Laing O’Rourke bid scored the highest technically and commercially of the tenders received and represented the best value for money. Laing O’Rourke has a superb track record in delivering such complicated projects. We are very pleased to be working with them.”
> 
> Commenting on the appointment, Roger Robinson, Chief Executive of Laing O’Rourke’s Europe hub, said: “We are delighted to have been awarded the contract to deliver this transformational project in the heart of central London. We look forward to working with UKCMRI to deliver a state-of-the-art medical research facility that will drive advances in the prevention and treatment of diseases. The Laing O’Rourke team has the right blend of technical expertise and construction resources required to ensure delivery of such a world-class project. Our comprehensive understanding of the local issues and commitment to the key stakeholders involved will be instrumental in meeting this complex engineering challenge.”
> 
> UKCMRI and Laing O’Rourke are creating a community liaison group to meet monthly to ensure the views of local people on the building process are heard and to ensure residents are kept up-to-date on the progress of the development. Sir Paul Nurse said: “We are determined this institute will be a good neighbour to local people. Over the last three years we have had an ongoing programme of community consultation which will continue as building work begins. UKCMRI has agreed with the Council a package of benefits for local people worth around £10million – with initiatives to improve health and homes, employment and education, community safety and the environment.”


http://www.laingorourke.com/media/News/2011/Pages/LaingO’RourkeappointedasUKCMRImaincontractor.aspx


----------



## Langur

*Edit* The opening has in fact been postponed until the 5th May to coincide with the 138th anniversary of the original hotel opening:
http://www.marriott.co.uk/hotelwebs...ras Renaissance Opening Date Announcement.pdf


*London: St Pancras Renaissance Hotel Opens*
http://www.cnntraveller.com/2011/02/28/london-st-pancras-renaissance-hotel-opens/









































































































It has been more than six years in the creation and it has cost in excess of £150m ($240), but the St Pancras Renaissance Hotel at St Pancras International station opens its doors to guests on 14 March.

It is more than 70 years since this vast Gothic masterpiece designed by George Gilbert Scott was last a hotel and it is more like 100 years since it was in its heyday (it first opened in 1873).

Working with the likes of English Heritage, the Victoria and Albert Museum and the UK’s Victorian Society, the hotel’s owners, designers and engineers have painstakingly brought it back to life. In its latest incarnation it combines modernity with many elements of its Victorian heritage, including wallpapers and tiles based on those that were discovered here, original fireplaces and restored paintings and frescoes.

The one-time station booking office has been transformed into a bar and restaurant, potentially seating 80 diners inside and 80 outside. Its menu will be inspired both by a Victorian original that has come to light and by the destinations that can be reached from St Pancras – the UK ones, that is. It will be interesting to see to what extent Melton Mowbray pork pies, Stilton cheese and Bakewell tart provide inspiration to the chefs.

This dining room is filled with splendid original wooden panelling that features over 170 individual carved flowers, each perhaps 5cm high, and each slightly different from the next.

Elsewhere in the hotel the room that was once the place Victorian travellers ate their breakfast has been transformed into a second restaurant – this time under the auspices of the double Michelin-starred chef Marcus Wareing. Called the Gilbert Scott, it will be headed up by Wareing protégé Chantelle Nicholson.

Above the restaurant, in the old part of the building, are 38 suites, including the £10,000-a-night Royal Suite. It that isn’t available, guests might be tempted by the Victorian Suite – at £3,000 per night. This can lay claim to having one of the most dramatic colour schemes of any hotel room in London.

Its spectacular yellow, orange and green-patterned wallpaper is a replica of a 100-year-old original that once lined the room – an unexpected example of which was found when a mirror was removed during the restoration.

Further down the broad, high-ceilinged, red-painted corridor is room 177. Not as grand as either of the other two it is nonetheless novel because it overlooks the Eurostar platforms. Train lovers could sit in their room and watch comings and goings all day if they so desired.

The majority of the hotel’s rooms – 207 of them – are in a new wing adjoining the Victorian original and are available from £300 per night. While these may not have the Victorian heritage of those in the older segment, they do have plenty of home comforts and original artworks on their walls.


----------



## PortoNuts

St Pancras is a gem, refurbished to its former glory. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

> *First images of the future headquarters of BNP Paribas in London, designed by Wilmotte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real estate service provider BNP Paribas Real Estate has unveiled at Cannes, as part of the MIPIM 2011, the first images of the future headquarters of BNP Paribas in London. A 40,000 m2 commercial building designed by the Paris branch of architecture Wilmotte & Associates.
> 
> Each year at Cannes, the international real estate exhibition ( MIPIM ) is an opportunity for developers to unveil some of their projects. On 9 March 2011, BNP Paribas Real Estate has presented his "first program offices in London (United Kingdom). An operation that falls "within the framework of internationalization of its business." The future building of 40,000 square meters to house the headquarters of BNP Paribas, will be located near King's Cross, opposite the railway station of St. Pancras. The architectural firm headed by Jean-Michel Wilmotte is responsible for its implementation. Work should start "in the fall of 2012," for delivery "in 2015." According to BNP Paribas Real Estate, the environmental qualities of the building will be certified Breeam and HQE.*


http://www.lemoniteur.fr/155-projet...res-dessine-par-wilmotte?13682112=845906&po=1


----------



## BodgeJob1

^^boring blob of a groundscraper.....the last thing London needs.

Thought the French were supposed to be stylish....


----------



## cristof

even more French guys throwing in London...


----------



## PortoNuts

BodgeJob1 said:


> ^^boring blob of a groundscraper.....the last thing London needs.
> 
> Thought the French were supposed to be stylish....


Most of us crave for skyscrapers but perhaps the bank doesn't need so much office space...

Groundscrapers aren't usually as daring as skyscrapers. The roof is interesting though.


----------



## Black Cat

This may not be one of the most outstanding groundscrapers in London, but one can see the site location advantages for a Paris-based bank. One can imagine some swanky roof top parties too.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *G2 Systems opens London office*
> 
> *G2 Systems, LLC, a software and consulting firm specializing in investment management, accounting and operations systems for the alternative investment community, has opened a London office. *
> 
> The company's expansion into the UK coincides with the completion of its fifth year in business. Founded in December 2005, with offices in Boston, New York and Los Angeles, G2 Systems has grown from an entrepreneurial start-up to an established and respected software and services provider serving the needs of hedge funds, prime brokers and fund administrators.
> 
> "We have made significant progress implementing our initiatives for growth over the years," said George Michaels, CEO at G2 Systems. "Opening a London base will bring us even closer to our multinational clients, help us focus on the specific needs of UK firms, and expand operations in Europe as a Premier Consulting Partner for Advent Software. Five years ago, G2 began as a two-person consultancy with a handful of clients. Today, G2 is a 30-person firm providing software and services to over 40 clients, including many industry leaders within the alternative investment community. Continued revenue growth and an increasing demand for professional services in the financial marketplace have made the London office a strategic imperative."
> 
> "Our commitment to building superior technology, combined with dedicated services and support has attracted a number of new clients," said Brian Roberti, Director of Sales and Marketing at G2 Systems. "In these challenging times, clients are coming to us because we have a reputation for delivering the most reliable services and software implementations. That's primarily due to the hard work and dedication of G2 professionals, which has significantly contributed to our growth."
> 
> Additionally, three field directors and a technical team leader on the G2 staff have stepped up to join George Michaels (CEO) and Ruban Selvakumar (COO) as members in the LLC. They are Horace Henderson, Michael Rodriguez, Herman Weintraub and Michael Ryzewic.


http://www.finextra.com/News/Announcement.aspx?pressreleaseid=38328


----------



## Langur

PortoNuts said:


> Most of us crave for skyscrapers but perhaps the bank doesn't need so much office space...


But it's just as big as a skyscraper: 40,000m2 makes it bigger than Tower 42 and not much smaller than the Gherkin.


----------



## PortoNuts

I know that, I was talking about a different league of skyscrapers.



> *London 'would get vote of confidence' if Google acquires King's Cross offices*
> 
> *Google is considering a deal to acquire 700,000 sq feet of London offices within the redeveloped district of King's Cross, it has been reported.*
> 
> If the search engine giant gave the green light to the acquisition, this would provide the capital with "a major vote of confidence", the Telegraph's Graham Ruddick asserted. The new space would add to the currently occupied 121,500 sq ft of offices in Victoria which are spread across two buildings, but the writer stated that Google has been searching for a longer-term and single base.
> 
> As part of the deal being discussed, half of the King's Cross offices would be purchased for approximately £200 million, while the rest of the space would be pre-let at around £40-£50 per sq ft, Mr Ruddick noted. He added that if Google approved the deal, it would provide a significant boost to the eight million sq ft development project.
> 
> Teachers' pension fund TIAA-CREF recently obtained a 50 per cent stake in Google's Victoria offices at Belgrave House, Property Week previously reported.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800459146


----------



## Suffice

Wow, St Pancras is 

:naughty:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Gazprom Marketing & Trading HQ Office Moves To Central London*
> 
> Gazprom Marketing & Trading is moving its offices to central London from south London, the company reported in a news release.
> 
> According to the company, "ongoing expansion of our business, in particular the growth in the number of employees, and the constraints on office space that this brings, we have taken the decision to relocate Gazprom Marketing and Trading Limited’s/Gazprom Global LNG Limited’s headquarters".
> 
> THe new office is located at: 20 Triton Street (off Osnaburgh St), London, NW1 3BF, UK. The move will take place between 18th and 31st of March this year.


http://www.oilandgaseurasia.com/news/p/0/news/10839


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Xstrata Technology opens London office *
> 
> *Xstrata Technology has opened a mineral processing base in London to service the European, Russian and Commonwealth of Independent States markets. *
> 
> The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of Xstrata and has a network of offices in Chile, South Africa, Canada and Australia. It develops, markets and supports technologies for the global mining, mineral processing and metals extraction industries.
> 
> Xstrata Technology’s general manager of mineral processing Lindsay Clark said “there is huge potential for our technologies in the Europe and Commonwealth of Independent States over the next few years, and London is an ideal base for Xstrata Technology to expand its exposure to new countries, due to its proximity to target markets and the fact it is home to some of our most important clients.
> 
> “Xstrata Technology’s grinding and flotation technologies, IsaMills and Jameson Cells, which are now standard equipment in new concentrators and coal preparation plants in many countries, are quickly being adopted in Europe and the CIS, so we are seeing an increase in demand for our suite of technologies as evidenced by our recent IsaMill installation in Portugal.”
> 
> Joe Pease, chief executive for Xstrata Technology, said: “The mining industry in Europe is undergoing a renaissance to meet the demands of both commodity markets and the environment. Our products have been specifically developed for energy efficiency and robustness.”


http://www.theajmonline.com.au/mini...r-news/xstrata-technology-opens-london-office



> *Entire floor of London offices let to Groupe Zannier*
> 
> *An entire floor of south-east London offices has been taken up by Groupe Zannier. The international children's clothing organisation is leasing the fifth floor of 10 Leake Street, which is located within the SE1 postcode, MERJS has announced.*
> 
> Residing in the local authority area of Southwark and Lambeth, the London offices have been recently refurbished. Before the space was turned into offices, the building used to be a warehouse.
> 
> Groupe Zannier's new City offices are close to Waterloo Tube Station and the London Eye, a prestigious area which may have made the letting deal an attractive one to take up. The new City offices may also be ideal for meeting the firm's global clients, as well as being close to transport links for staff to fly to its branches in other countries.
> 
> Indeed, the head and registered offices of Groupe Zannier are in France, while other destinations in which the company has a presence include Italy, Portugal, Belgium and Spain.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800472734


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*

by *SE9*.


----------



## Atmosphere

This is really a big change, the new buildings have a very warm feeling.


----------



## Rachmaninov

PortoNuts said:


>


I thought Stratford was :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^ And it is but they have to advertise the project.:cheers:



> *£70m London Blackfriars office tower approved*
> 
> *Developer Great Portland Estates has won planning permission for its 20-storey office scheme on Blackfriars Road in south London.*
> 
> Southwark Council approved the £70m scheme for a glass and aluminium-clad building after the developer resubmitted its plans for the site on the south bank of the Thames. Great Portland Estates aims to start construction work on the 80m high building later this year so that the 180,000 sq ft of offices are ready for tenants in 2013.
> 
> The building, designed by Allford Hall Monaghan Morris, is a revised version of a scheme which received permission in 2007. The site has remained dormant for three years after original buildings were demolished.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/03/25/70m-london-blackfriars-office-tower-approved/



> *Central London office space demand rises by 6%*
> 
> *Demand for London office space increased by 6% in the first three months of this year, according to figures revealed by property specialists Jones Lang LaSalle. Occupier demand in the West End rose by 11% to 4.3 million square feet and City market demand increased by 12% to 7.8 million square feet.*
> 
> Jonathan Evans, Head of West End Agency at Jones Lang LaSalle, said: “While the increased demand for London office space further demonstrates how strongly the market has recovered since the financial crisis, there is a growing imbalance between quality supply and increasing demand for Grade A space across London”.
> 
> He added that “as the development pipeline continues to deplete, upward pressure on rents will only get stronger during the rest of the year. During the next six months the West End market will definitely see prime rents in the core consistently surpassing the £100 per square foot mark”.
> 
> Dan Burn, Head of City Agency at the firm, said that office activity has continued at a slow pace despite the political and economic uncertainty in Japan, the Middle East and North Africa. He added that the banking and finance sector will continue to dominate the market as many firms increase their staffing levels.
> 
> Mr Burn explained that landlords are expected to reduce lease incentives during the coming months as well as push up rents to make the most of the increase in demand and fall in supply of quality offices.


http://www.needofficespace.com/serv...ndon-office-space-demand-rises-by-6-8178.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Chinese are top spenders on prime property*
> 
> *Buyers from mainland China are now the biggest spenders in the prime central London property market, overtaking Russians as the buyers of the most expensive houses over the past year, according to new research. Chinese buyers spent an average of £6.5m on top-end property purchases in the 12 months to the end of February, outspending the 60 other nationalities that have bought in London over the same timeframe.*
> 
> According to figures from Knight Frank, investors from Malaysia and Hong Kong were the next biggest spenders, paying average purchase prices of £6.2m and £5.5m respectively. Russian buyers fell to fourth place in the property agent’s league table of biggest buyers, spending an average of £5.4m over the past year.
> 
> “Until two years ago, the most affluent buyers in the central London market were Russian – on average they outspent every other nationality by far,” says Liam Bailey of Knight Frank. But the average purchase price paid by Russian buyers has been dragged down by the growing pool of millionaires joining the billionaire buyers.
> 
> Russians are still the most numerous overseas buyers in prime London locations, purchasing nearly 6 per cent of all £2m-plus properties over the past year. But estate agents now say that the Chinese are the ones to watch. While Chinese buyers bought a smaller proportion of top-end property in London – just 2 per cent over the past year, ranking them ninth among overseas buyers – agents have reported a strong increase in interest since the beginning of the year, particularly in trophy homes.
> 
> Kay & Co, a London-based estate agent, has registered eight Chinese buyers since January with budgets of between £8m and £15m. Of particular interest are homes facing Hyde Park, those in Mayfair or the garden squares of Marylebone and Portland Place, according to Martin Bikhit of the estate agent.
> 
> Mohamed Nurmohamed, director of Chesterton Humbert’s Mayfair office, says it has had a number of “heavyweight” wealthy Chinese clients, looking for properties of between £15m and £25m in Mayfair and St James’s. Two properties in Avenue Road, St John’s Wood, have been sold in recent months to Chinese purchasers for £11.75m and £25.75m, reports Mark Pollack of Aston Chase, the estate agents.
> 
> He says the weakness of sterling has boosted demand – effectively offering a discount of nearly 20 per cent to Hong Kong dollar-based Chinese nationals, who primarily trade through Hong Kong because of China’s restrictions on overseas currency transactions.
> 
> Bailey believes Chinese buyers will follow the Russian trend. “The early adopters are the super-rich, they are here in small numbers, but will be rapidly joined by compatriots of more modest – although still very comfortable – means,” he says. Property experts have long been predicting an influx of Chinese buyers at the top end of London’s property market because of the growing wealth of the country’s population and the soaring prices of China’s domestic property market.
> 
> However, some argue that demand is unlikely to rival that of buyers from the Middle East and Russia. Jeremy Davidson, a buying agent, says the Russians, Middle Easterners and Indians remain omnipotent at the top of the market.
> 
> According to Knight Frank’s figures, buyers from the UAE bought 4.4 per cent of all £2m-plus properties over the past year, followed by US investors with a 3.7 per cent market share.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/054b7c32-570e-11e0-9035-00144feab49a.html#axzz1HfDbtkBw


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London house prices get Mideast crisis boost*
> 
> *Demand from crisis-hit Middle Eastern countries has helped to drive large increases in the price of prime London homes since the start of the year. Central London prices rose 2.8 per cent in the past quarter, according to Savills, the estate agency, beating its own 2011 forecasts following a slowdown at the end of last year. *
> 
> The rise is particularly striking as it comes against a backdrop of UK house price stagnation. Prime London property is seen by international buyers as a “gold standard” asset, according to Savills. It noted a shift of buyer nationality to the Middle East and Russia, from the more mainstream European investor buyers that dominated last year. The high price of oil has also contributed.
> 
> Liam Bailey, partner at Knight Frank, said that enquires from the Middle East were running at twice normal levels. “Bear in mind the normal selling season for the Middle East market normally starts in May so one impact has been to pull the interest forward by two months,” he said, pointing to offers on five properties valued at more than £3m in the past week from buyers from Kuwait, Bahrain, UAE and Egypt.
> 
> None of the buyers had seen the properties apart from on the internet but the offers were all unconditional, he said.
> 
> Yolande Barnes, head of Savills research, said: “Clearly stable real estate markets like London are attracting purchasers in the face of global uncertainty and investment market volatility. Prime central London dwellings can act as a store of global wealth in the face of unexpected global events.”
> 
> Ed Mead, commercial director at Douglas & Gordon, a London estate agency, said that there had also been an increase in interest from the finding agents that such buyers tend to retain to discover properties on their behalf. There have been other reasons for the strength in the market, including low stock levels and a rush to beat a rise in stamp duty next quarter.
> 
> Some of London’s largest housebuilders have also benefited, as buyers snap up new-build homes. But while there is strong interest in finished properties, buyers are shunning off-plan purchases. “They want to put the money into something tangible and which they can see straight away, so it is not much use for making forward selling on unfinished sites,” said an executive at one large London housebuilder.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/fbd83858-56df-11e0-9c5c-00144feab49a.html#axzz1HoTG6dWq


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heathside + Lethbridge Redevelopment Begins*
> 
> *Work is getting underway on phase one of the redevelopment of the Heathside and Lethbridge Estate in south-east London. This consists of a new 16-storey building and associated facilities, with 190 homes that has been designed by PRP Architects for the socially minded housing developer, Family Mosiac. *
> 
> Bordering the site is Lewisham Road to the west and Blackheath Road to the north with it situated less than half a mile east of the centre of Deptford, and a similar distance to Lewisham in the south.
> 
> The project that is the first part of a larger-scale scheme that has been sloshing around in various forms since 2006 to regenerate the whole estate with 1,201 homes - an increase of 655 on the present number that occupies the site. However, the amount of socially rented housing units will fall marginally from 454 to 450.
> 
> PRP Architects has come up with a colourful design that features blue and white aluminium panels on much of the tower element with contrasting light grey brick. Along the main lower-rise body of the building will be projecting balconies that fade from orange through to lime as the floor count increases much in the same way as Allford Hall Monaghan Morris played with the exterior of Barking Central to liven it up.
> 
> This opening £23 million phase is being built primarily by contractor, Ardmore.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2804


----------



## SO143

new residential apartments look good, do you know what is going on around Piccadilly circus? :dunno:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^I don't remind any significant project going on in Piccadilly Circus.


----------



## aclifford

SO143 said:


> new residential apartments look good, do you know what is going on around Piccadilly circus? :dunno:


I noticed the other day in Piccadilly Circus that they're cleaning the stonework of the Lillywites building. Crown Estates are also carrying out demolition and restoration/cleaning of some of their properties in and around Piccadilly circus. Cafe Royal and it's building are being restored as well as the Regents Palace hotel redevelopment. They're also demolishing/restoring no's 212-214 Piccadilly with a new Eric Parry building.


The Cafe Royal and Regents Hotel work is in this thread....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489817

and there's a bit on the Eric Parry build here...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857760&page=13


----------



## PortoNuts

> *SEO Company PageTraffic Opens New Office in London, Expands in Chicago*
> 
> *PageTraffic, ranked among the best search engine marketing companies in India, has taken two big steps ahead toward expansion. The company has opened an office in London, its first in the UK. It has also moved to a bigger office in Chicago owing to the increasing business from the US. The company plans to open more offices across the world in the near future.*
> 
> Announcing the opening of new offices, Mr. Navneet Kaushal, Founder and CEO of the company said, “This (opening of new offices) would help us establish a more prominent presence in these regions of the world. We are delighted at the amount of growth we experienced in the last couple of years, which has seen our client base expand rapidly. The new offices reflect our commitment to offering better services to our global clientele.”
> 
> The new offices have come at a time when PageTraffic is expanding its team at a rapid pace to meet the demands of its growing client portfolio. In the last few months, the company has made significant additions to its SEO, SEM, PPC, Content and Web Development teams. The company has also beefed up its IT infrastructure and opened a branch office at Noida, India, to cater to its growth.
> 
> PageTraffic is known for comprehensive services that help companies attain solid Internet presence. With close to a decade of experience in running hundreds of successful campaigns, the company is on the path of setting new standards in the search marketing industry. It is the company's mission - increase clients’ web traffic and sales while they focus on growing their core business. The company has rode on ethical work practice and client centric attitude for achieving continued success.
> 
> As Mr. Kaushal says, “We credit our success to our transparent way of work. It is our organic White Hat methodology that has delivered the results to our clients. Our innovative, integrated marketing approach is the perfect solution for companies across a broad spectrum of industries which are trying to distinguish themselves from the competition.”
> 
> The company is buzzing with activity and excitement on the opening of new offices, which will surely raise the client servicing standards and open new opportunities for business growth.


http://www.sbwire.com/press-releases/sbwire-84664.htm


----------



## Rachmaninov

SO143 said:


> new residential apartments look good, do you know what is going on around Piccadilly circus? :dunno:


There's this Crown Estate redevelopment on Glasshouse Street


----------



## SO143

aclifford said:


> The Cafe Royal and Regents Hotel work is in this thread....
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489817
> 
> and there's a bit on the Eric Parry build here...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857760&page=13



Thanks for sharing, i am reading these forums, they are very helpful indeed and i have found some interesting facts too :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *US software solutions firm expands into the UK and Australia*
> 
> *Massachusetts-based firm, Telerik, a provider of end-to-end solutions for the software development lifecycle, has this week announced the opening of new offices in London and Sydney, Australia.*
> 
> The new offices position Telerik in close proximity to its growing customer base, enabling local support and service expertise for its product portfolio and a more proactive promotion of the local developer community.
> 
> “The UK and Australian markets are growing rapidly,” said Svetozar Georgiev, CEO of Telerik. “Proximity to our customers means efficient, responsive support to their ever-changing needs, to our partners it means better collaboration and services, and to the developer community it encourages innovation. The new offices help put all of these critical elements into place and position us for great success in these markets.”
> 
> “The UK has always been a priority market for Telerik and establishing a presence in London means our customers will have a direct channel of communication with us,” said Dimo Iliev, UK Country Manager, Telerik. “Our software development components are already popular in UK market, and with this move we will support the increasing interest in our entire developer tools portfolio – particularly within the Agile project management and testing suites.”


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001026&monthnameyear=March2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Richmond office redevelopment gets green light*
> 
> *Local planners have given permission for a major office refurbishment in Richmond upon Thames. The redevelopment of 48,000 sq ft Thames Link House, adjacent to Richmond railway station, will create modern, air conditioned offices with a new lift, ceilings, carpeting, larger reception and cleaned brick work.*
> 
> AXA REIM on behalf of Friends Life Assurance Society Limited are behind the scheme which will start this summer and is expected to take a year to complete.
> 
> The proposal was backed by Richmond Council’s Planning Committee on 17th February. Councillors felt that the refurbishment of the building, including the cleaning of the brickwork and replacement of windows, would improve the appearance of the building.
> 
> Kevin Mersh of Capita Symonds, joint agents with Martin Campbell, comments: “Thameslink House will be the first major HQ office building to come to the market for many years offering prime space adjacent to one of the busiest transport interchanges outside Central London. Given the extent of the works we are confident the building will appeal the major occupiers in the area”
> 
> Once completed, the scheme is expected to achieve a BREAAM rating of “Excellent”.


http://offices.org.uk/news/richmond-office-developments-green-light-03281340.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Boris Johnson unveils £50m cash boost for regeneration of suburbs*
> 
> *Boris Johnson announced a £50 million pot of cash today for the renewal of outer London's town centres. The fund, part of a grant from the Government, will help set up local business districts. Town halls in the suburbs will be able to bid for money to improve retail, leisure, culture and arts provision. *
> 
> The Mayor said the fund - which will not be available for Olympic boroughs - would help boost growth across the whole capital. "This is a vital shot in the arm to faltering regeneration projects and just the help needed to get new projects off the ground. It is vital we address the historic neglect of the outer boroughs," he added.
> 
> Mr Johnson has faced criticism for neglecting the suburbs despite promising to make them a key plank of his policy. The regeneration fund will help him persuade Tory voters he has delivered on his pledges before next year's mayoral election.
> 
> Outer London provides two fifths of the capital's jobs yet growth is little more than half the rate of inner London.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...50m-cash-boost-for-regeneration-of-suburbs.do


----------



## Oursin Bleu

Hey Portonuts, you're doing it again... why do you have to put the silly competition on ??? crazy unsecure thing.... : )


----------



## BodgeJob1

Oursin Bleu said:


> Hey Portonuts, you're doing it again... why do you have to put the silly competition on ??? crazy unsecure thing.... : )


Ignore him Porto, its just Brisavoine using one of his alternate accounts......coward.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

BodgeJob1 said:


> Ignore him Porto, its just Brisavoine using one of his alternate accounts......coward.


Is it? Wow... If that is true, I guess it shows who is the one with the insecurities. This is the London projects thread, why WOULDN'T Porto post news here? He's doing a good thing.


----------



## Oursin Bleu

Well, brainies... i'm not brisavoine. Just a french forumer sick of portonuts posting in london thread just after someone does it on the paris one. YOU are the unconfident ones, Parisian forumers don't do such a thing. You should be ashamed.


----------



## SO143

^ Please value your French dignity. No need to diss other people.


:applause: for *Porto*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

Please guys

updates/articles/constructive discussion or GTFO!


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Oursin Bleu said:


> Well, brainies... i'm not brisavoine. Just a french forumer sick of portonuts posting in london thread just after someone does it on the paris one. YOU are the unconfident ones, Parisian forumers don't do such a thing. You should be ashamed.


If you care to look back a page or two, you'll see Porto posts updates in this thread practically every day. Is he supposed to withhold news about London out of respect for the Paris thread or something. I think you may have a bit of a problem in your head. And if you are a multiple account of someone else, you should be banned. The only one trying to make competition here is you, and there's no need for it. We should all be happy that each other's cities are doing well.


----------



## SO143

> *V&A unveils £35m plans for courtyard and underground gallery*
> 
> Architect Amanda Levete's winning proposal for Victoria & Albert museum likely to fare better than controversial 'spiral' plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New courtyard and underground gallery at the V&A. Illustration: V&A*
> 
> Details of the £35m extension plan were announced after an architectural competition to develop what is currently office space on the Exhibition Road side of the V&A.
> 
> The V&A is bullish about raising the money in such austere times and has been helped by an anonymous donation of nearly half the needed £35m. It hopes the extension can be completed by 2015.
> 
> The screen would become a colonnade. People will enter what Levete described as "South Kensington's drawing room" with the ground having a carpet-like pattern.
> 
> It will be a space that can be hired or curated with art or music or film as well as a place to simply sit on the steps or have a coffee.
> 
> Visitors will also be able to glimpse the new 1,500 sq metre gallery space for temporary exhibitions that will be created below.
> 
> Outgoing V&A director Sir Mark Jones said the plan was about creating "stunning new spaces" and returning to the ideas and aspirations of the V&A's founders.
> 
> "We've recovered 3,000 sq metres of back-of-house space for galleries and public areas enabling us to show many more objects from the collections better than ever before."


Read more


----------



## Oursin Bleu

I never said i was unhappy about the development of London and of course if there's news we have to post it ! What i've seen for a long time, newcastleguy, is that Portonuts does it on purpose to keep the Parisian metro thread out of visibility. I'm neither crazy or paranoïd, neither brisavoine or another forumer, just "blue urchin". So now that i've made my point, i wont interrupt the thread anymore, and just enjoy the next news to come about London, a City i DO appreciate.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Oursin Bleu said:


> I never said i was unhappy about the development of London and of course if there's news we have to post it ! What i've seen for a long time, newcastleguy, is that Portonuts does it on purpose to keep the Parisian metro thread out of visibility. I'm neither crazy or paranoïd, neither brisavoine or another forumer, just "blue urchin". So now that i've made my point, i wont interrupt the thread anymore, and just enjoy the next news to come about London, a City i DO appreciate.


But you have nothing to base that on, as I said if you check you'd see that he posts on this thread very regularly. You're making unfair, unfounded, and frankly petty accusations about a forumer who is doing a good job. You may not think you are paranoid, but I'm afraid you are coming across that way. Do you actually think there's some kind of conspiracy theory where Porto collects news, waits for a post in the Paris thread and then tries to steal it's thunder by knocking it down a place or two on the page? That, IMO, is rather paranoid.


----------



## SO143

> *Bulgari Hotel to open in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgari Hotels & Resorts are to open a new hotel in London in spring 2012, the luxury brand has announced*
> 
> Designed by renowned architectural firm Antonio Citterio & Partners, the high-end hotel will be located in the prestigious west London district of Knightsbridge, close to famous landmarks including Hyde Park and Harrods department store.
> 
> It will be the brand’s third hotel project, following the opening of the Bulgari Hotel in Milan in 2004 and of the Bulgari Resort in Bali in 2006.
> 
> The London hotel will include 85 rooms and suites – including seven exclusive Bulgari suites, each more than 200 square meters large. It will also feature a large ballroom, a private cinema and a spa and fitness centre with 25 meter indoor pool.
> 
> Francesco Trapani, CEO of Bulgari Group, said: “We are extremely proud to be able to open a Bulgari Hotel in the heart of London, something that we have wanted to do for a long time.
> 
> “This hotel -- the first new build luxury hotel in London for over 40 years – will be another important element in the Bulgari Hotels & Resorts project. I’m convinced that it will be a further statement of our brand in the UK, which is a strategic market for luxury goods.”
> 
> Bulgari Hotels & Resorts was formed in 2001 as part of a join venture between Marriott International and Bulgari.


[url="http://www.superyachts.com/luxury/bulgari-hotel-to-open-in-london-501.htm]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

> *Canary Wharf landlord sees retail boom coming to Docklands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The arrival of Shell and JP Morgan is good news for soaring Songbird*
> 
> Canary Wharf's biggest landlord has predicted that the influx of another 10,000 workers over the next few months will lead to a boom in retail in the area.
> 
> JP Morgan and Royal Dutch Shell are both moving their headquarters to Canary Wharf, raising the financial hub's army of workers to 105,000.
> 
> "Weekend traffic also continues to be strong," said David Pritchard, the chairman of Songbird Estates, which owns Canary Wharf Group (CWG). "Long may this continue. We don't seem to be experiencing the same picture as retailers in the rest of the country."
> 
> CWG rents out 17 of the 35 retail and office buildings on the Wharf. With the arrival of new names such as Tiffany and Aquascutum last year, 99.8% of the shops are let. "Rental is performing well. There is no shortage of tenants wanting to be here," said Pritchard.
> 
> He Pritchard played down fears that the already stretched transport links cannot take the additional strain, saying overcrowding on the Jubilee underground line had been caused by signalling work that is expected to be finished this year and will see the number of trains increased from 20 to 30 every hour. The Docklands Light Railway line has also undergone work to improve it.
> 
> Songbird reported a 40% rise in pretax profits to £463.8m in 2010, boosted by the £495m sale of the old Lehman Brothers building to JP Morgan, although it also had to write off over £50m after the Lehman administrators stopped paying rent on the Bank Street offices. The market value of Songbird's property portfolio rose by 10% to £4.6bn at 31 December.
> 
> The company has branched out into central London and CWG is one of the bidders for the old Shell headquarters, worth £300m, on the South Bank. It is also working with Land Securities on the Walkie Talkie in the City, due to be completed in 2014.
> 
> Pritchard welcomed the chancellor's budget, in particular the creation of an enterprise zone two miles east of Canary Wharf and the reduction in corporation tax. He shrugged off fears of an exodus of banks unhappy with the bank levy and banking reform, saying much of the threats to up sticks are purely rhetoric. "Small businesses like venture capitalists and hedge funds have left, small numbers of highly paid people who are mobile... [whereas the banks] are not the sort of enterprise you can move easily."
> 
> He noted that HSBC, which has threatened to move to the Far East, has taken more space in Canary Wharf and Barclays has renegotiated its lease.


[url="http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/mar/25/canary-wharf-retail-boom]Read more[/url]


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Developer plans an 80,000 sq ft business centre and apartments in heart of Wandsworth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning consent has been obtained for a mixed-use regeneration project at Wandsworth Business Village in south London for 209 apartments and an 80,000 sq ft business centre.
> 
> Developer Mount Anvil has entered a development agreement with Workspace Group, which provides businesses with office space across London, and which has obtained mixed use planning consent on this two acre site. A total of 53 apartments will be allocated as affordable housing as part of the scheme.
> 
> Harry Platt, chief executive of Workspace Group, commented: “We are delighted with this announcement. It shows the sort of potential that our portfolio offers in terms of releasing value over the medium and long term.”
> 
> The redevelopment of the site will be managed and funded by Mount Anvil. Construction is expected to commence in April and the scheme will be completed in mid 2014.
> 
> Under the arrangement Workspace Group will receive the business centre in return for granting Mount Anvil a 999 lease on the residential component, it will also retain the overall freehold of the site and 50% of any proceeds from the sale of the private residential apartments in excess of £50m.


Read more: http://www.building.co.uk/news/brea...usiness-village/5015756.article#ixzz1IApJ7aPH 
building.co.uk


----------



## PortoNuts

> *More London offices set to welcome thousands of PwC employees*
> 
> *Over the coming months, more than 6,000 employees at PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC) are set to move into new London offices. The new offices at the More London development were the first in the city to obtain the Building Research Establishment Environmental Assessment Method Outstanding rating because of its design and green performance.*
> 
> Located between Tooley Street and the River Thames, the London office development is next to Tower Bridge and claims to be seven minutes from Canary Wharf and eight minutes from Mayfair.
> 
> Furthermore, City Airport and Gatwick Airport are within a 30-minute journey and the main train stations in London - apart from Paddington - are accessible in 15 minutes. PwC wants to make its new space as green as possible. By 2012, it is aiming to reduce energy use per sq m by 25 per cent from 2007 levels. So far, a 16 per cent reduction has been secured.
> 
> Other tenants signed up to More London include Ernst and Young, Hilton Hotel, Norton Rose and Regus.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News.aspx?ArticleId=800480367


----------



## thryve

PortoNuts said:


> Read more: http://www.building.co.uk/news/brea...usiness-village/5015756.article#ixzz1IApJ7aPH
> building.co.uk


That looks very Toronto style!


----------



## SO143

> *Thailand’s Sansiri developing project in London, eyeing New York*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leading Thai developer Sansiri has its sights set on the Big Smoke and the Big Apple.*
> 
> President Srettha Thavisin said in an interview this week that Sansiri wanted to focus its ventures abroad on areas with limited supply like London and New York, according to The Nation.“We are focusing on Thais who need an investment or want to buy a residence in London or New York, generating an average yield of 4 or 5 per cent a year,” he said.
> 
> The developer will open the pre-sales office at its first overseas project, THB600 million (US$19.8 million) condo project 9 Elvaston Place in London, next month. The project is located in South Kensington, an area where new construction is prohibited resulting in limited supply and increased demand for luxury properties.
> 
> Srettha Thavisin said the property markets in London and New York had shown good signs of recovery since the second half of last year, with banks in both markets starting to provide mortgages to home-buyers, and where the rental sector is also recovering. New York has a vacancy rate of only 2 per cent, which demonstrates strong demand for residences in the city.
> 
> Sansiri’s 9 Elvaston Place project will start to generate revenue this year, contributing to Sansiri’s annual target of THB21 billion (US$694 million). The project is expected to generate a net profit margin of at least 15 per cent.
> 
> The company is also considering expanding its domestic investment in tourism destinations such as Phuket, Koh Samui and Pattaya both this year and next, Srettha said. He added that the company may revise its 2011 pre-sales target upwards from the current THB28 billion (US$925.9 million), having already achieved THB5 billion (US$165.3 million) in the first quarter.
> 
> “We are optimistic about the demand for residential projects this year, in the current absence of [measurable] business risks that will impact the market,” he said.
> 
> The president said that although interest rates were rising, they were still lagging increases in home-buyers’ income, while the country’s political situation was also more stable despite the elections planned for the middle of the year.
> 
> “We are concerned only about the domino effect from the crisis in the Middle East and North Africa, which will affect oil prices. However, it is not possible to estimate the business effect from this risk,” he said.
> 
> Sansiri is the third Thai property firm to venture overseas, following Land & Houses, which moved into the Philippines and Indonesia before the financial crisis in 1997, and Pruksa Real Estate, which has invested in the Maldives, Vietnam and India.


[url="http://www.property-report.com/site/thailands-sansiri-developing-project-in-london-eyeing-new-york-12865]Read more[/url]


----------



## PortoNuts

thryve said:


> That looks very Toronto style!


Definitely, it has that 'condo' look.


----------



## SO143

> *£33m university building will break new ground*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ground-breaking £33million education concept was launched in Stratford today as two local universities joined forces to provide "an alternative model of higher education".
> 
> Birkbeck, University of London and University of East London are collaborating to create University Square, Stratford, beside the Theatre Royal, which will offer flexible part-time and full-time courses.
> 
> The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, was joined by the Mayor of Newham, Sir Robin Wales to welcome the initiative that aimed to target an aspirational population in an area of high unemployment.
> 
> Mr Johnson said: " Attracting the brightest and best minds to London's universities is essential if the capital is to remain a global powerhouse for education. This new building will be a magnet for students in east London, adding to the buzz which is already being generated ahead of the 2012 Games.
> 
> "This quarter of the capital is being transformed before our eyes and University Square will help secure the legacy regeneration for decades to come."
> 
> The Master of Birkbeck, Prof David Latchman, said: "This collaboration demonstrates that it is possible to build a major new educational facility at a time of budget cuts and economic constraints."
> 
> Some work has already begun preparing the ground for the five-story building which will take the place of two car parks and waste ground in the square that also houses two theatres and a cinema.
> 
> Construction is expected to start later this year with the first students will start to use the building in September 2013. It is thought the flexible space will accommodate study in creative arts and law as well as a range of vocational courses.


[url="http://www.stratfordlondon.info/developments/university-square]Read more[/url]


----------



## PortoNuts

The area is being flooded with investments, good one. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *European brokerage house move to new City office*
> 
> *European brokers XTB UK Ltd have opened their first offices in the UK at 75 Shoe Lane, EC4. The firm has taken 1,350 sq ft of office space in the heart of the City of London.*
> 
> The first floor accommodation has been fully refurbished by landlord City of London who will receive £18 per sq ft on a five year lease. 75 Shoe Lane is conveniently located for Chancery Lane and Blackfriars underground stations.
> 
> Farebrother and Strutt & Parker advised City of London, H2SO advised XTB UK. XTB is a leading European brokerage house specialising in financial instruments traded over both the OTC market and major stock exchanges.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews/Brokerage-House-Move-To-New-City-Office


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Prime London market booming*
> 
> *As the lead-up to the Olympics gathers pace, the top end of the London property market is booming. Knight Frank report that luxury properties in the capital have seen a 24% price increase since their post-credit-crunch low in March 2009, and Savills quote a 4.6% annual rise in prime London values in 2010 compared with the Nationwide's figure for the mainstream UK market of just 0.4%.*
> 
> Overseas buyers and investors are playing a large role in underpinning demand for luxury homes: London is still seen as a safe haven for investment, and the exchange rate continues to favour the Euro. According to Savills, foreign buyers accounted for 53% of all prime central London property purchases in the past two years, growing from 45% in the preceding three years, and were even more active in the super-prime market.
> 
> By contrast, British buyers are driving demand for good family houses in areas such as Richmond, Wandsworth and Barnes. This is having a positive effect on local prices-prime south-west London saw a 7.8% increase in 2010, and is virtually back to peak levels. Those who can't find the right property to buy are renting instead-rents for upmarket London properties rose by 1.5% during the final quarter of 2010, putting annual growth at a massive 11.5% and nearly bridging the gap with the March 2008 peak.
> 
> Although prime and super-prime properties are out-performing the rest of the market, and family houses are in short supply, another significant slice of the London market is the pied à terre-a one- or two-bedroom flat used as a base during the week by those whose primary residence is in the country. Again, demand for this kind of property is mostly powered by British buyers.
> 
> ‘This is a very large part of the market from South Kensington into Chelsea, Marylebone, Bayswater and Fitzrovia, and even into the Barbican,' explains Liam Bailey of Knight Frank. Indeed, in Tower Bridge, Chesterton Humberts reports that 28% of all sales in 2010 were to pied à terre buyers.
> The reasoning behind these purchases is sound: you limit frustrating and expensive commutes while making a good long-term investment. These flats are also useful for children who need a place to stay when in town, and as a base for shopping expeditions (a Kensington and Chelsea parking permit is a particular bonus).
> 
> Most pied à terre buyers have a budget of £500,000 to £800,000, and are looking for a one- or two-bedroom property that has easy access to both the office and the country house. ‘The convenience of the location takes precedence over almost anything else,' Mr Bailey says. Jonathan Hewlett at Savills agrees, adding that he's seen an increasing number of people looking to walk to work: ‘People are walking more, and further. A half-hour walk along the river is much more pleasant than braving the Tube.'
> 
> Pied à terre buyers tend to opt for a first- or second-floor flat in a smart period terraced house in central west London. Pimlico is a particularly popular choice Douglas and Gordon (020-7931 8200) have an elegant flat on Warwick Square currently arranged as a one-bedroom (with a study/second bedroom) for £895,000. South Kensington also fits the bill of convenient locations. Here, Knight Frank (020-7349 4300) are selling a one-bedroom flat with fabulous views over Evelyn Gardens for £625,000 (leasehold; the extension of the lease would cost about £225,000-£250,000).
> 
> New-build apartments aren't generally as popular among pied à terre buyers, chiefly because they're expensive. Instead, developments such as NEO Bankside, by Tate Modern, which are being built to extremely exacting specifications with price tags to match, tend to appeal more to investors and foreign buyers.
> 
> *Double renters hold onto London equity *
> 
> Double renters are either young families who let their London house to rent in the country, usually to be close to a desirable school in their chosen area prior to buying, or downsizers renting out their country house and moving into a smaller country property, or back to the capital. For the former group, letting their London house is a great way to hold onto the equity over time, and for the latter, it's a perfect way to adjust to a different pace of life while keeping all the options open.
> 
> For those renting out London houses, the property needs to meet the high standards of the international business community, which demands managed properties set in central locations. Those letting out their country house find that good schools drive the majority of the demand in the Home Counties.


http://www.countrylife.co.uk/news/article/521263/Prime-London-market-booming.html


----------



## SO143

> *Tottenham Court Road station upgrade moves into new phase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY A. SAMUEL · APRIL 1, 2011 · UNDERGROUND
> 
> Tottenham Court Road station is more than 100 years old and was not designed to be used by the 147,000 people that currently pass through it every day. Photo Credit Sunil Prasannan.
> 
> Work to transform Tottenham Court Road station into a new gateway to the West End will step up a gear this weekend.
> 
> As the £500m station upgrade moves into its next important stage, the Northern line won’t stop at the station from 2 April until late November.
> 
> Tottenham Court Road station is more than 100 years old and was not designed to be used by the 147,000 people that currently pass through it every day.
> 
> With the growth in passengers using the Tube and the arrival of Crossrail, that number is expected to grow to more than 200,000.
> 
> As part of the Tube Upgrade Plan, London Underground is transforming the station to:
> 
> *Increase the size of the ticket hall by nearly six times
> Introduce step-free access from street to platform
> Provide four new or modernised entrances
> Deliver new escalators and improved interchanges between platforms
> Connect with a new Crossrail ticket hall at Dean Street.
> London Underground’s Strategy & Commercial Director Richard Parry said: ‘Tottenham Court Road station is set to become one of the busiest and most important stations in the Capital once Crossrail and the station upgrade are complete.*
> 
> ‘The changes we are making to the station will transform it, with a massive increase in capacity, new entrances and step-free access.
> 
> ‘But the size and scale of the works mean we will need to close the Northern line platforms until November.
> 
> ‘I ask our customers and local businesses and residents to bear with us, it will be worth it.’
> 
> Central line services at the station will run as normal and the Northern line platforms will be back in service well in time for Christmas.
> 
> Passengers wishing to use the Northern line are advised to use nearby Goodge Street or Leicester Square.


[url="http://www.rail.co/2011/04/01/tottenham-court-road-station-upgrade-moves-into-new-phase/]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

> *Boris Johnson announces £50m fund for outer London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr Johnson rode to power on a wave of outer London resentment*
> 
> A £50m fund has been announced by Mayor of London Boris Johnson to boost regeneration in outer London.
> 
> Mr Johnson claimed he had battled hard for the money, which was left over when the government wound up the London Development Agency.
> 
> It will be used to establish business districts and stimulate growth.
> 
> But London's Labour Party said Mr Johnson had neglected outer London, claiming the announcement was politically motivated.
> 
> Revealing the new fund on a visit to Bromley, south London, Mr Johnson said: "This fund is a vital shot in the arm for our town centres and just the help needed to get new projects off the ground that wouldn't otherwise happen.
> 
> "I am delighted that after months of hard negotiations we have secured a significant pot of money to help projects really motor and we now have the means to nurture developments, increase work and leisure opportunities and make futures bright.
> 
> "It is vital we address the historic neglect of the outer boroughs that preceded this mayoralty and this is one of the ways we can start delivering growth."
> 
> Boroughs that qualify will be able to apply for a slice of the fund to pay for regeneration schemes.
> 
> But Mr Johnson rival for the 2012 mayoral election, Ken Livingstone, retorted: "It has taken three years, but finally the outer London boroughs are getting investment.
> 
> "The first thing he did [after coming to power] was cancel all the transport improvements planned for outer London."
> 
> During the last mayoral campaign residents of outer London boroughs backed Mr Johnson by a big margin.
> 
> During his reign Mr Livingstone was also accused of neglecting the outer ring in favour of inner London communities.


[url="http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12883712]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

> *Mayor wants to create two more central business districts like Canary Wharf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson plans to bid for two more enterprise zones for London to help boost the capital's economy.
> 
> The Mayor hopes to create Canary Wharf-style business neighbourhoods in Croydon and Tottenham.
> 
> He was given approval by the Treasury last night to apply for extra zones in addition to the one already announced for the Royal Docks. George Osborne heralded the return of the enterprise areas, pioneered by Margaret Thatcher, in his Budget yesterday in a bid to boost growth.
> 
> Some 21 new zones will be created offering firms deep discounts on business rates, super-fast broadband and reduced planning restrictions.
> 
> The Treasury confirmed that all the zones would be up and running from April next year.
> 
> More than 300 acres in London's historic Royal Docks, adjacent to City airport, will be given enterprise zone status, potentially creating thousands of jobs.
> 
> Business owners in the Newham zone said today it was "fantastic news" for one of the capital's most deprived areas. Jim Shaikh, 44, who runs Yoomi, a business that sells self-warming baby bottles, said: "We had thought about moving out of Newham but with these enterprise zone changes coming in, it would definitely encourage us to stay. It could totally regenerate the area."
> 
> He added: "Royal Docks is a place that is ripe for growth. Hopefully this enterprise zone is going to really improve this place and made it a real hub for big and small businesses." But he said for that to happen transport links needed to improve.
> 
> Ramez Mohabaty, from Best4business Accountants, said: "We operate locally so anything that brings more businesses into this area is a fantastic thing for us."
> 
> The zone will be set up in the first wave and the Treasury has invited bids from local authorities for the creation of 10 more.
> 
> The Mayor wants two extra zones so Croydon and Tottenham benefit from the same perks. He has already been in talks with Haringey council about setting up a development corporation in Tottenham.
> 
> Although the other proposed area, Croydon, is an established business community and is much wealthier, City Hall aides said it had been hit during the downturn and showed great promise as a growth area.
> 
> The capital's recently created Local Enterprise Partnership will be allowed to keep any extra business rates raised for up to 25 years to promote growth elsewhere in the capital.


[url="http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-2395069-mayor-wants-to-create-two-more-enterprise-zones-like-canary-wharf.do]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

> *Hammerson plans £350m City tower*
> 
> Hammerson has submitted plans for a new £350m residential tower and major office development that will drive expansion of the Square Mile beyond its traditional boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The new mixed-use scheme, called Principal Place and designed by Foster and Partners, will also include a 591,000 sq ft office building which will be suitable for a headquarters.*
> 
> The FTSE 100 company has revised its original plans for Bishops Place on Shoreditch High Street and now aims to develop a residential tower with 243 apartments which will target the growing demand for quality accommodation in the City.
> 
> The new mixed-use scheme, called Principal Place and designed by Foster and Partners, will also include a 591,000 sq ft office building which will be suitable for a headquarters.
> 
> The offices will have some of the largest floors in the City at 40,000 sq ft.
> 
> It is understood that Hammerson will seek a pre-let on the building before launching development and may partner with a traditional residential developer on the apartments.
> 
> Martin Jepson, London managing director, said: "The evolution of the scheme means we can now offer a high quality differentiated office product to City occupiers at a time when there is modest supply for this type of building."


[url="http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/constructionandproperty/8405254/Hammerson-plans-350m-City-tower.html]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

> *£70m London Blackfriars office tower approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackfriars Road, a multi-storey mixed-use scheme in London, designed by Allford Hall Monoghan Morris architects, has been granted planning permission by Southwark’s planning committee.
> 
> Developer Great Portland Estates has won planning permission for its 20-storey office scheme on Blackfriars Road in south London.
> 
> Southwark Council approved the £70m scheme for a glass and aluminium-clad building after the developer resubmitted its plans for the site on the south bank of the Thames.
> 
> Great Portland Estates aims to start construction work on the 80m high building later this year so that the 180,000 sq ft of offices are ready for tenants in 2013.
> 
> The building, designed by Allford Hall Monaghan Morris, is a revised version of a scheme which received permission in 2007.
> 
> The site has remained dormant for three years after original buildings were demolished.


[url="http://home.worldinteriordesignnetwork.com/news/blackfriars_office_scheme_in_london_gets_planning_consent_110328//]Read more[/url]


----------



## madridhere

London always renewing itself. Lovely


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm curious for that Blackfriars tower because the present renders are not very clear.


----------



## BodgeJob1

Lol...Porto has competition...


----------



## SO143

> *Green light for £80m Royal Docks 'eco' block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Silvertree project gets electricity and heating from solar source*
> 
> An £80m ’eco’ tower block at the Royal Docks has been granted planning permission, with a view to starting construction this summer.
> 
> The 24-storey Silvertree development will include 161 one, two and three bedroom apartments, as well as retail, office and commercial units, and a café located on the ground floor.
> 
> Completion is expected in 2012.
> 
> The building will be wrapped with curved aluminum bands on two sides that will provide solar shading and electrical power from embedded photovoltaic panels and solar water heating.
> 
> Richard Hywel Evans of Studio RHE, the architect behind Silvertree, said, “Silvertree’s solar PV panels, use of ground source and biomass to generate heat combined with high levels of thermal insulation mean not only will it feel comfortable to live in but it will also cost residents very little to run.
> 
> It takes contemporary apartment living in London to new heights.”


[url="http://www.building.co.uk/news/breaking-news/green-light-for-%C2%A380m-royal-docks-eco-block/5016116.article#]Read more[/url]


----------



## SO143

BodgeJob1 said:


> Lol...Porto has competition...


He is just my closest ally in this thread :lol: no competitor :cheers:


----------



## SO143

> *Oxford Street goes shopping
> 
> The eastern end of London’s Oxford Street is in dire need of some street cred. Happily a £2bn revamp is on its way, spurred on by Crossrail. So what are the plans, who are the main players and where should you look for work?*
> 
> London’s Oxford Street is about to undergo its biggest transformation since the Second World War: over the next seven years a massive £2bn worth of investment will be poured into the area. And for the 200 million beleaguered shoppers and visitors who flock there each year, it won’t come a moment too soon. London’s most iconic retail destination has long been on the wane, looking these days seedy, sleazy and well past its sell-by date (see Ike Ijeh’s piece).
> 
> Now, at last, there is hope. The £200m Crossrail development at St Giles Circus is acting as a massive spur to the area’s regeneration. There will be more than 30 million additional visitors a year to the West End once the station opens in 2017. To cater for these visitors, developers are zoning in on the area - which means opportunities for construction firms to win work in this part of London are coming in thick and fast.
> 
> There are three key landlords with upcoming projects you need to know to win work: Derwent, Land Securities, and Great Portland Estates (GPE). Lazari Investments has also historically carried out much work in the area. Just last month GPE swapped a freehold on its 79/89 Oxford Street building with plans to develop an 82,000ft2 retail and commercial building worth about £100m. And Derwent has 1.5 million ft2 of property in the area out of a total property portfolio of 5.5 million ft2. Phase one of its Central Cross development (see page 38) is due to go out to tender in June seeking design and build contractors. “We see enormous potential for this area,” says Paul Williams, an executive director at Derwent. “Contractors should know that there is plenty of work in the pipeline.”
> 
> And it’s not just the developers pushing things forward. Back in 2007, Westminster and Camden councils drew up action plans for the area outlining potential sites for development. The plan - known as the Oxford, Regent and Bond Street plan - also vowed to improve the public realm with wider footpaths, improved lighting and more cycle routes. The councils are committed to this vision despite the recession.
> 
> Richard Dickinson, chief executive of business interest group New West End Company, says: “We want to work with key partners in the public and private sector to create a vibrant area for London. It will be fashionable and edgy, with St Giles Cross being the exciting gateway to the West End.”
> 
> The project furthest along in construction is the Primark clothes store due to open just before Christmas. The £105m scheme at the eastern end will be its second on Oxford Street - the first is at the western end, near Marble Arch. The different rental rates of the two zones shows just what sort of potential there is for a retail boom at this end of the street. For the store in the prime zone west of Oxford Circus, Primark pays the average retail rent of £550/ft2. But rent on the new store on Oxford Street east is just £250/ft2.
> 
> But Primark is just the beginning. Expect to see the street transformed in preparation for the completion of the Crossrail station. So what are the key developments along Oxford Street that are likely to bring in work? We highlight six of them below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Oxford Street
> 
> Developer: Derwent
> Value: £175m approx
> Ft2: 277,000ft2
> Completion: 2017 approx
> 
> Details: The historic Astoria venue was located on this block before being demolished in 2009 to accommodate the Crossrail development. Derwent has the option of acquiring the site on completion of the Crossrail works in 2016. A planning submission is expected mid-2011 with designs and content being drawn up now. The proposed development is likely to include a new theatre alongside a mix of retail and office units. The development will be fronted by an urban public plaza which will run adjacent to the Crossrail interchange. Derwent views the acquisition as a potential money-spinner which complements their reputation as regeneration specialists. Funding for the scheme is expected to come through a public private partnership. Graham King from Westminster council says he expects to see the theatre developed by 2020 at the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-30 TCR/1-2 Stephen Street
> 
> Developer: Derwent
> Value: £25m approx
> Ft2: 251,000
> 
> Details: Historically the Central Cross site has had disparate ownership with little to no development. In August, Derwent purchased the property for £146m. It has submitted plans for a phased refurbishment and extension of the property. 64,000ft2 of office space will be refurbished soon and a 140m glass frontage is due to be constructed before 2012. The final stage of the project involves extending the retail space by 40,000ft2. Almost 90% of the rental income comes from the three principal tenants: Fremantle Media, Ascent Media and S Technologies. Derwent’s Paul Williams says the development is the first of many planned by the property firm with contract bids being sought in June this year. “There will be major demand for refurbishment works at Central Cross,” says WIlliams. “We will likely need a design and build contractor who can work with tenants in occupied buildings.”
> 
> More details from Barbour ABI
> Alterations and extension to entrance, new canopy, green roof and associated works: £200,000
> Architect: Orms Designers & Architects Limited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 Charlotte Street
> 
> Developer: Derwent
> Value: £125m approx
> Ft2: 320,000
> Completion: 2015
> 
> Details: Derwent has submitted plans to Camden council to part-demolish and redevelop this site. Under the proposals there will be a part demolition of Charlotte Mews and part of the corner of Chitty Street and Whitfield Street. If approved, the mixed-use scheme will include fashion outlets, offices, restaurants and apartments. There are also provisions for a “pocket park”. In total the development will incorporate a 1.4 acre site. Derwent will re-acquire the building in 2013 when the current lease expires. Residents have been invited to view the plans at Derwent’s Fitzrovia Gallery and submit proposal suggestions. Camden council’s development control committee will make a decision on the application later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73/77 and 79/89 Oxford Street
> 
> Developer: Great Portland Estate
> Value: Undecided
> Ft2: 82,190
> Completion: 2014
> 
> Details: Last month Great Portland Estates swapped its freehold interest in 79/89 Oxford Street for a 250-year leasehold interest at both 79/89 Oxford Street and the adjoining 73/77 Oxford Street. Plans for the site have yet to be finalised but a £100m retail development has been mooted. The properties are ideally located at the corner of Oxford Street and adjacent to the Dean Street Crossrail station that is under development. Toby Courtauld, chief executive with GPE, said: “The properties are located in an exciting area of Central London set for major change and which, in the fullness of time, will offer a first class retail and office development opportunity.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18/24 Oxford Street
> 
> Developer: Land Securities and Frogmore
> Value: £105m shopping centre
> Ft2: 141,000
> Completion: December 2011
> 
> Details: Primark will open its second store on Oxford Street at this site. Occupying 85,000ft2, the new store will be the largest in the area. Oriana JV, a 50/50 joint venture between Land Securities and Frogmore, is behind the development. Small retail units will occupy the remaining space. The development combines the former Virgin/Zavvi store, a new build at 18/24 Oxford Street and a unit fronting onto Tottenham Court Road. McLaren started construction on site early last year and the base shell building is expected to be completed by June. Primark is slated to open before Christmas this year.
> 
> More details from Barbour ABI
> Contractor: McLaren Construction Limited Head Office
> Architect group
> Architect: ESA
> Quantity surveyor: William G Dick Partnership Head Office
> Consultant group
> M&E engineer: Hulley & Kirkwood
> Structural engineer: Richard Watkins
> Demolition contractor: London & Surrey Demolition Company
> Plumbing and mechanical subcontrator: Swale Building
> Interior fit out and wall & ceiling finishing: MPG Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossrail station TCR
> 
> Developer: Crossrail
> Value: £200m
> M2: 25,000
> Completion: 2017
> 
> Details: A Vinci/Bam Nutall joint venture won the contract to redevelop the existing Tottenham Court Road tube station. Once complete the ticket hall will be six times larger with twice the capacity for commuters. The new station will be constructed with five levels and have entrances at Centre Point, Soho and Oxford Street. The Centre Point entrance incorporates a key design feature of a public piazza. Crossrail is currently inviting bids for this project with the main construction contract due to be awarded before the end of the year. Eventually the Crossrail and tube stations will connect to form one integrated station. Architects Hawkins Brown designed the station.


[url="http://www.building.co.uk/news/regions/london/oxford-street-goes-shopping/5015281.article]Read more[/url]


----------



## BG_PATRIOT




----------



## PortoNuts

> *New London offices for mobile application pioneers*
> 
> *Netherlands-based mobile marketing agency, XS2TheWorld, has opened new offices in the City of London to take advantage of the UK’s expanding mobile market. The new London office is the fourth international base for the firm which is headquartered in Amsterdam and has offices in Singapore and Jakarta.*
> 
> The mobile application building specialist will now have easier access to one of the world’s most significant mobile markets as well as some of the leading operators and content providers. Its international presence will allow it to access a potential 4 billion customers.
> 
> XS2TheWorld acts as a mobile marketing and branding specialist who consults and develops tailor made solution for mobile marketing and new media. XS2 uses its own unique mobile technology (IP), creative skills and people to help companies and brands generate exposure, differentiation towards competition and return on investment.
> 
> The fast growing company has development successful, award winning and groundbreaking mobile solutions for the likes of Pfizer, Cathay Pacific, Orange, BBC, BP and Kodak.
> 
> Commenting on the new office space at 27 Paul Street, EC2, Sander Munsterman, CEO of XS2TheWorld: "The UK has one of the highest mobile penetrations in the world, with a highly sophisticated and experimental user base. A lot of the best ideas in mobile are coming from the UK and we want businesses to help make them a reality. We're the best at what we do and are looking to set up some exciting partnerships."


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001214&monthnameyear=May2011



> *Online executive job search firm moves to new Southwark offices*
> 
> *TheLadders.co.uk sign up for 5,448 sq ft of office space at Bridgegate House.*
> 
> Leading online executive job search company, TheLadders.co.uk, has moved into new office space in Southwark at Bridgegate House, 124-126 Borough High Street, SE1.
> 
> The world’s largest online community catering exclusively to the high-end executive search market, The Ladders specialises in £50k+ jobs in sales, marketing, finance, HR, law, technology and all other £50k+ fields.
> 
> The Ladders has taken the entire first floor at Bridgegate House, comprising 5,448 sq ft of office space within minutes of Borough underground station and London Bridge mainline station. Equipe Real Estate Advisors brokered the deal on behalf of landlord Galbraith’s, negotiating a three-year lease at £23 per sq ft.
> 
> Bridgegate House comprises a total of three floors of modern category A office accommodation benefitting from excellent natural light and self-contained entrance and reception.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001217&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## sanjug

I'm the same LBT was my favourite a few months ago, but Bishopsgate is definitely my favourite now, as I think it has that regal look about which I associate with London, looks like a monarch with a crown and a large coat to me anyway, don't know if that was the architects intention but that's what I see, particularly in this shot.


----------



## SO143

*SIEMENS BRINGS ITS GLOBAL CENTRE FOR URBAN SUSTAINABILITY TO LONDON*



> *Siemens Brings its Global Centre for Urban Sustainability to London*
> 
> The Mayor of London and Siemens are to create a unique centre in Newham, East London, where city experts and high-tech engineers will work side by side. Siemens AG intends to bring its global Centre of Competence for cities to London and create a joint 'think tank' with the city of London where international, high-tech engineers and London's city experts will work together side by side. "Our London-based centre for urban sustainability will be the flagship of our new Sector Infrastructure & Cities. We will bring Siemens engineers and a wealth of global city expertise to our landmark building, creating a win-win situation for London," said Siemens President and CEO Peter Löscher.
> 
> The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: "Siemens' commitment to London is a thumbs up for the skills our city has in green and other sustainable technologies. With this global electronics and engineering giant's plans for their new centre far advanced we will do all we can to bring together the capital's invaluable expertise with Siemens' amazing pool of international technology pioneers." Siemens AG intends to be a leading participant in the dynamic growth of cities and infrastructure investments. Therefore the company has formed a new sector spearheaded by a global Centre of Competence located in London. In addition to offices for city planners and engineers, Siemens plans to host a major, state-of-the-art, exhibition on sustainable urban development at the centre, which will be open to the public, as well as hosting conferences in its 300-seat auditorium and providing facilities for visitors including a shop, restaurant and café. Siemens has raised the building's credentials to the highest standards available. Groundwork has already started at the site with plans to construct an All Electric Building - meaning no fossil energy for the building will be required.
> 
> The Siemens centre will be a substantial landmark - it will cover an area of 3,687m2, in two dramatic, crystal-shaped sections. Siemens has invested more than GBP30 million into the centre to make sure it will meet the highest building standards - such as the LEED "Platinum" and the BREEAM "Outstanding" for sustainable design and construction. The building will be embedded in a smart grid and will include charging stations for e-vehicles. It will make use of solar power, ground source heat pumps, energy-efficient lighting and a closed water cycle. It is due to become operational and open to the public by mid-2012. Siemens AG (Berlin and Munich) is a global powerhouse in electronics and electrical engineering, operating in the industry, energy and healthcare sectors. For over 160 years, Siemens has stood for technological excellence, innovation, quality, reliability and internationality. The company is the world's largest provider of environmental technologies. More than one-third of its total revenue stems from green products and solutions. In fiscal 2010, which ended on September 30, 2010, revenue totalled EUR76 billion and net income EUR4.1 billion. At the end of September 2010, Siemens had around 405,000 employees worldwide.


----------



## SO143

*Central London commercial property investment up 34% year on year*



> Investment in central London commercial property in the first three months of 2011 increased by around 34% year on year, in an encouraging sign for the capital, according to figures from global property consultant Cushman & Wakefield.
> 
> Total transactions across the capital for the first quarter were around £2.19 billion compared to £1.63 billion in the first quarter of 2010. However, this represented a decrease of 24% from the previous quarter, as a shortage of stock hampered performance, it points out. This was the first quarter showing a fall, following six consecutive quarters of increasing investment.
> 
> Total transactions for 2010 in central London totaled around £9.9 billion, an increase of a third on that for 2009 which stood at £6.6 billion. The amount of investment still falls a long way short, though, of that achieved during the property boom of a few years ago when it was £19.42 billion in 2007, £14.49 billion in 2006 and £15.25 billion in 2005.
> 
> From the figures, the City investment market appears to have been extremely active, with a turnover of £1.6 billion and 24 transactions. However, these are heavily skewed by the final exchange and completion of approximately five major 2010 transactions, amounting to in excess of £1 billion, the report points out. These include several acquisitions: the Goldman Sachs building, River Court House, Fleet Street by Joseph Lau for £280 million; Freshfield’s HQ building, 65 Fleet Street by the Malaysian Pension Fund for £148 million and the Rolls Building, Fetter Lane by Legal & General for £300 million.
> 
> West End completed transactions totaled approximately £600 million in the first quarter, significantly down on the same period in 2010 when it was £1.06 billion and also on the fourth quarter of last year when it was £1.5 billion.
> 
> However, these figures do not take into account the circa £850 million of transactions where contracts have exchanged in the first quarter and are likely to complete in the second quarter. Notable acquisitions include: Belgrave House by Teachers for £108 million, Savoy Court by USS for £45.40 million and 10 Old Bond Street by a private investor for £43.75 million.
> 
> Overseas investors continue to lead the market, accounting for over 53% of deals in the City, and over 55% of deals in the West End. Inclusive of exchanged transactions, the West End figure increases to over 65%. In the City, the majority of sales came from UK funds at 51.9%. Domestically, the UK funds and PropCos continue to be active, albeit on a selective basis, and account for approximately 33% of the West End market over the first quarter.
> 
> In the City, the market remains polarized between very large investment opportunities of which there are a number, approximately £2 billion worth in four buildings, and much smaller opportunities. The total current availability in the City is around £2.8 billion among 34 opportunities.
> 
> In the West End, demand for good quality investments remains strong. The retail sector is in particular demand with overseas buyers generally at the head of the queue, but with some institutional interest for lot sizes under £50 million. Offices are also in demand, especially those with active management opportunities, the report points out.
> 
> ‘There remains a heavy weighting of international money seeking opportunities in the market and a sweet spot remains for standing investments of between £50 and £150 million,’ said Bill Tyser, head of City investment at Cushman & Wakefield.
> 
> ‘Whilst the demand for very large investments is less, it is still active and is a reflection of the international view of London as a relatively stable market against the geo-political unrest and natural disasters experienced in recent months. The outlook for quarter two remains strong, albeit for the City the number of acquisition opportunities remains relatively narrow and dominated by large lot sized investments,’ he explained.
> 
> Clive Bull, head of central London investment at Cushman & Wakefield said that central London commercial property remains a mature, transparent and liquid market. ‘Demand remains strong from both domestic and overseas investors as London continues to be perceived as a relatively safe haven for investment, especially in recent events around the world. With sterling still weak and an increase in stock likely with banks off-loading assets, we are confident that 2011 will see volumes rise,’ he added.


----------



## SO143

*Why do we love London?*



> *Originality, energy, commerce, tradition, entertainment, culture, iconic buildings: London has it all, and it will always be one of the world's greatest cities to visit, work and live in.*
> 
> Today, London is the centre of world attention, as the Royal couple take their wedding vows in Westminster Abbey. It's history in the making. But this city is always at the centre of global events. The place you're in right now is at the heart of our collective imagination. Two thousand years of history have produced buildings and traditions known to billions. Think about it. As we rush from work to home, we glimpse The Tower, St Paul's, The Gherkin and The Eye. People travel for thousands of miles to see them. For Londoners, they're just part of the furniture. How lucky are we? London has tradition, energy, street life and high culture. It leads the world in arts, finance and business, not to mention some of the world's finest restaurants and even some pretty good football teams. The 2012 Olympics has raised our city's profile even further.
> 
> Of all these qualities, entertainment seems to be what we prize the most. A recent survey carried out for Berkeley and the London Chamber of Commerce asked people in the capital what they value about the city. First came theatre, sport and music, followed by its cultural heritage, including the Monarchy; the beauty of the buildings; then the diversity of the people; followed by its international connections and prominence as a business hub.
> 
> And that's why people keep coming to London. 25 million visit every year. The recession has made only the tiniest dent in tourist numbers. Meantime, the population has been growing since 1988 and there's no change forecast.
> 
> We should take this as a compliment, despite the pressures it brings. Who wants to live in a city that is shrinking, where's there's diminishing demand for the services we provide, and less and less interest in what's going on?
> 
> The big issue we need to sort is where people can live. London needs a lot more homes; some 250,000 over the next five years in fact. We need to build a host of new places that are convenient and affordable, beautiful and green, close to good transport and somewhere to relax.
> 
> For developers like Berkeley, that is our goal. We are working to build the homes that Londoners need. We're made up of well known brands - Berkeley, St James, St Edward, and St George. Our intention is not just to create more housing. We want to build interesting, characterful places. We want to help make this city the world's most desirable place to live.
> 
> Take the Thames, for example. Twenty years ago, a lot of the riverside was closed-off, industrial wasteland. Now it's become prime real estate, with a string of developments where most of us would love to have a home. Berkeley has led much of this amazing transformation. From Woolwich to Kew, we have brought life back to many neglected parts of London.
> 
> At Tideway Wharf, near Nine Elms and Vauxhall, St James are creating a new kind of residential development on the site of a disused wharf. This site will be one of the last of its kind to be redeveloped. Meanwhile, on the river in Deptford, there's a new Berkeley development on the cards for the Surrey Wharf, a key piece in the regeneration jigsaw for the whole of Deptford.
> 
> Elsewhere, decayed council estates, the sad epitaph of bad planning in the 60s and 70s, are finally being replaced by a new kind of sustainable suburb. Places you might not have thought about buying a home are quickly becoming the kind of places where you wish you had bought one fifteen years ago. Remember that feeling? Kidbrooke Village is one of these neighbourhoods. So is Woodberry Down, near Finsbury Park.
> 
> Throughout the capital, both inner-city and suburbs, there is Berkeley building activity taking place. In fact, in a recent survey of cranes in London, Berkeley is responsible for almost 20% of all development in London. The company operates on the basis that everyone deserves a decent home, and good design is one of the trademarks of a Berkeley home. This is regardless of whether it's an affordably priced flat for a first time buyer, a family house near the park, or a luxury penthouse with concierge, gym and all the trimmings. A high quality home in a well designed place is not a luxury, or something exclusively offered at the top end of the market. It's a basic requirement. And Berkeley is the only house-builder in Britain to guarantee that every single development will meet the Government's benchmark for good design.
> 
> It wouldn't be London if we didn't all moan about public transport. But the city's transport system, much maligned and always overstretched, is finally seeing some major investment. Crossrail has been approved and the East London Line extension will soon join up the dots south of the river. The development at Tideway Wharf will, for example, partially fund the Northern Line extension and this is just the beginning of a major regeneration of the area.
> 
> Almost every Berkeley development is carefully located near to stations and bus routes. In some cases, our investment has released fresh government funding for new transport links. In Fulham, for instance, local residents had been calling for years for a new station. This only became possible when our development by St George at Imperial Wharf got going.
> 
> In the same way, Crossrail trains will soon stop at Berkeley's Royal Arsenal development on the site of the historic Ordnance Factory in Woolwich, while St George's Parkwest, near Heathrow, is in high demand because of the location close to a Crossrail station. Most people tend to be cautious about new development coming to their neighbourhood. But done well, there are huge benefits to the community.
> 
> These benefits aren't confined to more homes and better transport. People who live in a Berkeley development will have facilities on the doorstep; perhaps a convenience store, cafés and restaurants, a park to walk the dog or a riverside walkway to stroll down. In the larger developments there might be a new school, a community centre, or healthcare facilities. These 'extras' are created by developers and benefit the surrounding community as well as the immediate residents. They can increase the value of your home and the quality of the whole neighbourhood.
> 
> Much of this thinking has been brought together by Berkeley in a plan called Vision2020. The idea is to be clear and honest about what we want to achieve. We are already the biggest homebuilder in London. If we get your custom and support in future, what do you get in return?
> 
> First, greener homes which save water and carbon, while making London a more healthy and beautiful place. And second, a commitment to help build communities, not simply more housing - using good design, and involving local people, in the business of creating safe and convenient places to live. These two ideas will be hallmarks of Berkeley between now and 2020.
> 
> You'll notice other things which are different about Berkeley. We recently became the first major homebuilder to launch a Foundation, using part of the profits from our business to work alongside vulnerable people. Berkeley build homes in eight out of ten of the most deprived boroughs in London, and the Berkeley Foundation will support young people across the capi tal and the South-East. We are going to help them at a time when jobs are scarce and funding has disappeared catastrophically from so many youth services.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Olympics beckon. In keeping with the spirit of 2012, Berkeley is sponsoring Olympians Jo Pavey and Simeon Williamson and Paralympians David Weir and Sophie Christiansen in their bid to win medals for Britain at the games. It's all part of our love of London and what this city stands for.
> 
> So take a moment to remember that you live or work in one of the world's greatest cities. This weekend a billion people will tune in to watch the Royal Wedding. They want to feel part of something taking place on our doorstep.
> 
> We know London will grow and thrive in the years ahead. You can own a piece of this amazing city. And if you chose to buy a home, we hope it will be built by Berkeley.


----------



## SO143

*London apartment sells for $208m*



> One Hyde Park in London where an apartment recently sold for more than $200 million. Supplied
> 
> An apartment in an exclusive London development has sold for a UK record £135 million ($208 million), the Financial Times reported Saturday.
> 
> But despite the hefty price tag, the top three floors of the One Hyde Park development comes with bare walls and no amenities, meaning that the new owner has had to earmark a further £60 million for interior work.
> 
> The new owner is thought to be from Ukraine and paid for the penthouse in cash at the end of the property boom in 2007, according to new documents released by the UK Land Registry.
> 
> The identity of the buyer is covered by confidentiality clauses with Project Grande (Guernsey) Limited, the developer.
> 
> The sale is the largest to be made at the One Hyde Park development in London, which has become the most expensive residential development with almost £1 billion of sales transacted across 45 apartments..


----------



## SO143

*London office development doubles in six months*



> *London has experienced its first rise in office construction for three years, according to the Drivers Jonas Deloitte Crane Survey.*
> 
> Construction of London offices has increased by 137% from 2.7m sq ft six months ago to 6.4m sq ft, the property consultancy’s research said today, with nearly half the schemes that are on site over 100,000 sq ft.
> 
> The research showed that 25 new schemes had started construction in the past six months across London, but in the City, the amount of space under construction remained below average, with 120,000 sq ft being delivered in 2012 and nothing currently scheduled for 2013. This is despite construction in the City doubling over the last six months to 2.8m sq ft with five new starts recorded, the first new activity in 18 months.
> 
> The City’s largest towers are responsible for the majority of impending space in the area, with 20 Fenchurch Street, The Pinnacle and The Leadenhall Building all scheduled for delivery 2014.
> 
> In the West End, the survey recorded the largest number of new starts ever recorded in a single survey. This means the West End now has the highest amount of space under construction for more than two years.
> 
> Thirteen new schemes totalling 1.4m sq ft of floorspace have started over the last six months in the West End, bringing the total volume of office space now being built to just under 2m sq ft. This is a sign that developers are recognising low levels of Grade A space and the rapidly rising rents.
> 
> Anthony Duggan, head of research at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, said: “This survey records a dramatic positive change in construction activity as anticipated in our last report. The race is on to deliver schemes to take advantage of the dwindling supply of Grade A space in 2012 and 2013.”
> 
> Matthew Elliott, head of transactions at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, said: “The big story, perhaps the only story, is the building of the new City towers. If all are built we could see over 200 tower floors coming to the market at a similar time in 2014/15 - an unprecedented situation - and this excludes The Shard being built on the other side of the Thames.
> 
> “Some will worry that this will lead to oversupply and falling rents, but others say that this is a further sign of confidence, a sign that London remains the global financial centre. Everyone is talking about it but the market doesn’t yet know how this will play out.”


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> *SIEMENS BRINGS ITS GLOBAL CENTRE FOR URBAN SUSTAINABILITY TO LONDON*


As a reminder.:cheers:


----------



## SO143

O2 Arena gets new mate 
Very elegant design, and it looks very similar to One New Change though IMO.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sorenson Media opens London office*
> 
> *Sorenson Media last week announced the opening of a new office in London. With offices in San Diego, Salt Lake City and Los Angeles, the company’s London base marks the first Sorenson Media office in Europe, establishing an even greater sales presence for the digital media solutions company in the UK and countries across Europe.*
> 
> As consumer demand expands globally, Europe has become a thriving market for Sorenson Media’s high quality video encoding and publishing solutions. Despite not having local presence until now, the City of London beats New York City as the company’s No. 1 online revenue generator worldwide, and Europe as a whole generates 30% of Sorenson Media’s online revenue.
> 
> “Sorenson Media has long considered the benefits of establishing a European presence, especially considering our large international customer base. Opening a London office was an ideal way to meet the needs of our important European-based customers,” said Peter Csathy, CEO of Sorenson Media.
> 
> Commenting on the new venture, Mark Lawson, appointed to run the European operation, said: “Sorenson Media is at the forefront of developing solutions for the future of online video. The company understands its market and is constantly creating and improving products to meet consumer demands. I’m excited to join this industry leader with such outstanding leadership and a reputation for being highly innovative, hard working and team oriented.”


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001226&monthnameyear=May2011



> *Redevco submit plans for City office redevelopment*
> 
> *Office scheme at 120 Moorgate to include 110,000 sq ft of office space.*
> 
> International real estate firm, Redevco, has submitted plans for the redevelopment of offices in the City of London at 120 Moorgate, EC2.
> 
> The scheme, which hopes to enlarge upon the existing property, will ultimately provide 105,000 sq ft of prime location office space in the heart of the Square Mile. Additionally, 23,500 sq ft of retail space is planned on the ground floor and basement.
> 
> The proposals provide for ten floors of office space with floor-plates ranging in size from 10,000 sq ft to 12,500 sq ft, with a large open roof terrace planned for the sixth floor. Redevco purchased the site in 2004 for £46.2m from The Property Merchant Group and GMAC Commercial Mortgage, now known as Capmark.
> 
> 120 Moorgate occupies a prime retail and office location on one of the City’s principal thoroughfares. The previous owners had themselves intended to undertake a comprehensive refurbishment or redevelopment, and plans for both were progressed, but the sale to Redevco, through Knight Frank, represented an opportunity to take an attractive and early profit and to concentrate on larger projects.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001227&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

It's good to see that there is a lot of demand for London's office space :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks

GSAA said:


> How many of the towers from the opening psot will actually be built? Most large projects except for the Shard seem cancelled or delayed IMO, please correct me if I'm wrong...


Well you are wrong. All the biggies in the City are under construction, and so are many other towers around London.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New US embassy to use landscape as 'fortifications'*
> 
> *Thousands of homes would be built around the new US Embassy in a neighbourhood designed with "natural fortifications", plans reveal today. The Embassy Gardens development on old industrial land at Nine Elms in Wandsworth would also see a commercial district and plaza surrounding the "impenetrable" building. The US embassy will move south of the river in about 2016 after leaving its current home in Grosvenor Square.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ballymore reveal Embassy Gardens would include 2,000 homes, an "Embassy plaza", a 100-bedroom hotel, up to 600,000 square feet of offices and about 130,000 square feet of shops, bars and restaurants. Extra space will also be made available for shops and services for the 1,800 embassy workers and visitors.
> 
> The project needed to stick to strict anti-terrorism criteria laid down by the US government. The Mayor's design adviser, Sir Terry Farrell, is overseeing the project and today said he hoped the scheme would rival the Thameside regeneration of east London.
> 
> Sir Terry told the Standard: "The aim is to turn it to one's benefit by making a defensive area around the embassy take the form of landscape. It means everyone can look at landscape instead of looking at it like fortifications like at Grosvenor Square." Ballymore hopes that if permission is granted, construction on the 15-acre site will begin early next year. The US government reportedly bought its plot of up to five acres for about £90 million.
> 
> Sir Terry was responsible for the masterplan of the site, which includes nine separate plots of land with buildings up to 23 storeys high. Under new rules from the US Congress, all embassies must have a 100ft "seclusion zone" within a self-contained site of at least 4.5 acres.
> 
> The new embassy itself has outline planning permission from Wandsworth council. The US ambassador to London, Louis Susman, chose a glass cube design by Philadelphia-based practice KieranTimberlake.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...embassy-to-use-landscape-as-fortifications.do


----------



## Dale

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...embassy-to-use-landscape-as-fortifications.do


Human shields! :lol:


----------



## SO143

*Central London commercial property investment up 34% year on year*



> Investment in central London commercial property in the first three months of 2011 increased by around 34% year on year, in an encouraging sign for the capital, according to figures from global property consultant Cushman & Wakefield.
> 
> Total transactions across the capital for the first quarter were around £2.19 billion compared to £1.63 billion in the first quarter of 2010. However, this represented a decrease of 24% from the previous quarter, as a shortage of stock hampered performance, it points out. This was the first quarter showing a fall, following six consecutive quarters of increasing investment.
> 
> Total transactions for 2010 in central London totaled around £9.9 billion, an increase of a third on that for 2009 which stood at £6.6 billion. The amount of investment still falls a long way short, though, of that achieved during the property boom of a few years ago when it was £19.42 billion in 2007, £14.49 billion in 2006 and £15.25 billion in 2005.
> 
> From the figures, the City investment market appears to have been extremely active, with a turnover of £1.6 billion and 24 transactions. However, these are heavily skewed by the final exchange and completion of approximately five major 2010 transactions, amounting to in excess of £1 billion, the report points out. These include several acquisitions: the Goldman Sachs building, River Court House, Fleet Street by Joseph Lau for £280 million; Freshfield’s HQ building, 65 Fleet Street by the Malaysian Pension Fund for £148 million and the Rolls Building, Fetter Lane by Legal & General for £300 million.
> 
> West End completed transactions totaled approximately £600 million in the first quarter, significantly down on the same period in 2010 when it was £1.06 billion and also on the fourth quarter of last year when it was £1.5 billion.
> 
> However, these figures do not take into account the circa £850 million of transactions where contracts have exchanged in the first quarter and are likely to complete in the second quarter. Notable acquisitions include: Belgrave House by Teachers for £108 million, Savoy Court by USS for £45.40 million and 10 Old Bond Street by a private investor for £43.75 million.
> 
> Overseas investors continue to lead the market, accounting for over 53% of deals in the City, and over 55% of deals in the West End. Inclusive of exchanged transactions, the West End figure increases to over 65%. In the City, the majority of sales came from UK funds at 51.9%. Domestically, the UK funds and PropCos continue to be active, albeit on a selective basis, and account for approximately 33% of the West End market over the first quarter.
> 
> In the City, the market remains polarized between very large investment opportunities of which there are a number, approximately £2 billion worth in four buildings, and much smaller opportunities. The total current availability in the City is around £2.8 billion among 34 opportunities.
> 
> In the West End, demand for good quality investments remains strong. The retail sector is in particular demand with overseas buyers generally at the head of the queue, but with some institutional interest for lot sizes under £50 million. Offices are also in demand, especially those with active management opportunities, the report points out.
> 
> ‘There remains a heavy weighting of international money seeking opportunities in the market and a sweet spot remains for standing investments of between £50 and £150 million,’ said Bill Tyser, head of City investment at Cushman & Wakefield.
> 
> ‘Whilst the demand for very large investments is less, it is still active and is a reflection of the international view of London as a relatively stable market against the geo-political unrest and natural disasters experienced in recent months. The outlook for quarter two remains strong, albeit for the City the number of acquisition opportunities remains relatively narrow and dominated by large lot sized investments,’ he explained.
> 
> Clive Bull, head of central London investment at Cushman & Wakefield said that central London commercial property remains a mature, transparent and liquid market. ‘Demand remains strong from both domestic and overseas investors as London continues to be perceived as a relatively safe haven for investment, especially in recent events around the world. With sterling still weak and an increase in stock likely with banks off-loading assets, we are confident that 2011 will see volumes rise,’ he added.


----------



## SO143

*SOLD! Ukraine's richest man snaps up Britain's most expensive flat... for £136 MILLION ($225m) (and he's already planning a £60 MILLION ($100m) refit)*



> Ukraine's richest man has snapped up Britain's most expensive flat in a recording-breaking purchase.
> 
> Rinat Akhmetov, 44, a self-made billionaire after investing in steel and coal mines, will soon have the keys to the priciest apartment in the One Hyde Park development in London's exclusive Knightsbridge - after forking out £136million.
> 
> But the penthouse, which has breathtaking views over Hyde Park and the London skyline, is unlikely to make a dent in Mr Akhmetov's reported £10billion fortune.
> 
> The coal miner's son and father-of-two bought two apartments and had them knocked into one - and now he is planning a £60million refit of the interior of the three-storey penthouse.
> 
> According to the Financial Times, Elena Dovzhenko, spokeswoman for Mr Akhmetov, confirmed that the oligarch’s holding company, System Capital Management, had invested in the property.
> 
> And 2009 accounts reveal that SCM is the leading financial and industrial group in Ukraine with assets of about £11.3billion.
> 
> Mr Akhmetov's new home does certainly not fall short in the luxury stakes. The giant glass and concrete block of flats, sandwiched between Harvey Nichols and The Serpentine, was last year billed as the return of the super-rich to London's property market.
> 
> At an asking price upwards of £6,000 per square foot, the luxury development – designed by Lord Rogers and masterminded by developer brothers Nicholas and Christian Candy – is said to be the most expensive residential property in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice pad: The building includes a private cinema, 21-metre swimming pool, saunas, a gym, a golf simulator, a wine cellar, a valet service, concierge and room service from the Mandarin Oriental next door*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even the service charge for the flat's owners is record-breaking. At £150 per square metre per year, the owners of the biggest units can expect to pay more than £100,000 annually*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estate agents and property analysts say the development proves the top end of the property market is booming as the financial elite - international businessmen and overseas investors - are looking for a safe place to invest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sumptuous: Inside one of the multi-million pound apartments which have stunning views over London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nick Candy (left) and Christian Candy at their offices in Westminster standing next to models of One Hyde Park. The brothers bought the site in 2004 for £150m. Christian is said to have bought one of the apartments himself*
> 
> The pair bought the site, formerly occupied by a grim 1950s office block, for £150million in 2004. With its 'fortress-like' security which includes iris-recognition systems in the lifts, panic rooms and bullet-proof glass, the design includes 15 different types of precious marble and whole forests of felled European oak.
> 
> The building also has a private cinema, 21m swimming pool, saunas, a gym, a golf simulator, a wine cellar, a valet service, concierge and room service from the Mandarin Oriental next door, not to mention an underground passage to a Heston Blumenthal restaurant.
> 
> The cheapest home on offer, a humble one-bedroom flat, is said to cost £6.75million, with developers claiming that the majority cost between £27million and £33million.
> 
> Even the service charge is record-breaking. At £150 per square metre per year, the owners of the biggest units can expect to pay more than £100,000 annually.
> 
> The identities of the buyers of One Hyde Park has been one of London's best-kept secrets with many guarded by confidentiality agreements with developers.
> 
> Estate agents and property analysts say the development proves the top end of the property market is booming as the financial elite - international businessmen and overseas investors - are looking for a safe place to invest.
> 
> About a quarter of buyers in the block are Middle Eastern, while one third are European.
> 
> One duplex apartment has been reserved by Mohammed Saud Sultan Al Qasimi, head of finance for the government of Sharjah, one of the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Another is under contract to London-based Vladimir Kim, a billionaire who is chairman of the Kazakhstan copper producer Kazakhmys, and another is being bought by Ray Grehan, the founder of Irish residential developer Glenkerrin.
> 
> According to the Land Registry, 33 flats have been registered with a combined value of £727million although Project Grande, owner of the building, said 45 sales were completed, but some are not yet on the register.
> 
> About 30 flats are still to be sold worth about £125million. The previous most expensive flat was valued at £115million in a rival Central London development at St James’s Square in 2008.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Land Securities plans new Victoria offices*
> 
> *Commercial property developers Land Securities have announced plans for a mixed-use redevelopment in Westminster, London. Land Securities is seeking planning consent for the redevelopment of their Kingsgate House office block at 66 to 74 Victoria Street. The company plans to replace the existing building with two new buildings offering commercial and residential accommodation.*
> 
> Kingsgate House is a 1960′s office block containing 155,500 sq ft of office space along with approximately 31,000 sq ft of retail space. The offices are predominately occupied by a range of Government departments. The existing building is expected to be vacant by March 2012.
> 
> Subject to planning consent, two new buildings (pictured) are to be constructed on the site. Total Grade A office floor space will amount to 203,000 sq ft. The West Building will provide the office accommodation and the East Building provides the residential accommodation. Both buildings will offer ground-floor retail units. The office block steps up in height from 8 storeys up to 13 storeys and will be slightly taller than Kingsgate House.
> 
> Land Securities owns several buildings in Victoria Street and other current projects include the £150m refurbishment of 123 Victoria Street and the speculative 253,000 sq ft office development at 62 Buckingham Gate.
> 
> Colette O’Shea, Head of Development, London Portfolio, Land Securities, commented: “Our plans for Kingsgate House will play a vital part in continuing to transform Victoria into a distinct and vibrant destination, responding to the modern requirements of those who live, work and visit the area.”
> 
> Architects for the scheme are Lynch Architects. Market reports suggest the proposals have a development cost in the region of £150m.


http://offices.org.uk/news/land-securities-plans-victoria-offices-05061528.html



> *Refurbishment complete at Mulberry’s Kensington offices*
> 
> *British luxury brand Mulberry has unveiled its newly refurbished office space in Kensington completed by British-Australian firm Universal Design Agency. The retailer has combined its previous two London offices into one single location spread over 40,000 sq ft on Kensington Church Street, formerly the offices of McKinsey.*
> 
> Mulberry worked with Universal Design Studio to create a homely space for its UK headquarters. Retaining much of the original structure and utilising original features, it wanted to encourage creativity and reflect it's playful British spirit, with charming touches.
> 
> In addition to offices and meeting rooms, the property also houses Mulberry’s design atelier, an outdoor courtyard, showrooms, cafe, gym, and photographic studio.
> 
> Universal also created Mulberry’s 50 New Bond Street flagship store concept, constructing a space that suits the brand’s commitment to heritage and traditional craft, as well as its affinity for innovative design and a touch of English brand eclecticism. The design agency also recently delivered Mulberry’s flagship store for the north of England, in Manchester.
> 
> Universal’s client list reads like a who’s who in fashion with Elle Macpherson, Hennes & Mauritz, Juicy Couture, Liberty, Paul Smith, Reiss and Stella McCartney among their many well know customers.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001236&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *City towers on the rise…but not fast enough*
> 
> *As the Shard rises over the London skyline, it might seem to passers by that the UK capital will not be running out of office space any time soon. But a new survey indicates that, though developers are gradually rediscovering their appetite for new projects, they are not doing so at a sufficient pace to keep up with demand from the City's financial industry. *
> 
> The London Offices Crane Survey, compiled by Drivers Jonas Deloitte on a biannual basis, is a key indicator of confidence among real estate developers, as well as for predicting future office supply
> 
> Its survey for summer 2011, released this week, revealed a substantial increase in new building projects – the first for three years – with 25 new schemes having gotten underway in the past six months. In total, 6.4 million sq ft of office space is now under construction across London. With levels having dropped rapidly over the past three surveys – reaching a record low of 2.7 million sq ft six months ago – this, the report concludes, is a “dramatic positive change in developer sentiment”. Critically, there have been five new builds in the City of London itself, the first new activity in the square mile for 18 months.
> 
> A total of 2.8 million sq ft is now under construction in London’s traditional financial district, with 80% of that space being created in just three large projects – 20 Fenchurch Street, The Pinnacle, and The Leadenhall Building.
> 
> Anthony Duggan, head of research at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, said that he believed developers’ confidence was justified, as “the London office market continued to outstrip its global competitors in terms of its power as a financial centre and a haven for foreign wealth”.
> 
> A report from BNP Paribas Real Estate, published last month, predicted banks and financial services firms would add 11,000 employees in London over the next three years. The French bank’s real estate arm predicted they would require 1.6m sq ft of new office space by 2014.
> 
> While the Crane Survey indicates 2014 itself will see a rash of completions, it warns that there will be a shortage of space over the next two years. At present, only 120,000 sq ft of new space is slated for 2012 – and nothing at all is planned to become available in 2013.
> 
> As a result, Drivers Jonas Deloitte expects rents to continue to rise over the next two years as occupiers are forced to compete for the reduced supply of top quality office space. CB Richard Ellis echoed this view, predicting that prime office rents would reach a peak in 2014, at which point they would meet increased supply from the new development cycle.
> 
> Speaking in London yesterday, Peter Damesick, chief economist of the CBRE’s Emea operations, added that the “historic low” for completions next year would be the key driver in generating this recovery in rents. Duggan said that a “window of opportunity” still exists for developers to bring up to 1.2 million sq ft online by 2013. The race is on, he says, for developers to complete and take advantage of the predicted spike in rents.
> 
> However, despite these optimistic reports from the industry, developers may not wish to jump through that window too enthusiastically. As Alan Carter, chief executive of Evolution Securities wrote in Financial News last week, rent levels in the City of London have barely moved for the past 25 years.
> 
> Given the sharp rates of depreciation suffered by new office buildings in the UK’s financial centre – with rent per sq ft worth little over half its original value after 20 years, according to Carter’s figures – developers would do well to pick and chose new projects carefully.


http://www.efinancialnews.com/story...sing-fast-enough?mod=sectionheadlines-home-IB


----------



## PortoNuts

*Pioneer Point*

by *wawd*.


Pioneer Point by wawd, on Flickr


Pioneer Point by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London office construction up 137% on six months ago*
> 
> *Construction of office space in Central London is now at 6.4m sq ft compared to an all time low of just 2.7m six months ago (up 137%), according to Drivers Jonas Deloitte’s latest London Offices Crane Survey, which has recorded twenty-five new schemes now under construction.*
> 
> In the City, three new towers alone will deliver over 160 floors in 2014 and construction of office space in the West End has hit a two year high with 2m sq ft and a record number of new starts.
> 
> Construction of office space in the City of London has doubled over the last six months to 2.8m sq ft with five new starts recorded, the first new activity in 18 months. The much talked about City towers are responsible for the majority of the impending space (80% of all space being built in the City) with 20 Fenchurch Street, The Pinnacle and The Leadenhall Building all scheduled for delivery 2014.
> 
> In the West End the Crane Survey accounts the largest number of new starts ever recorded in the area in a single survey. This means the West End now has the highest amount of space under construction for over two years. Thirteen new schemes totalling 1.4m sq ft of floorspace have started over the last six months bringing the total volume of office space now being built to just under 2m sq ft. This is a clear sign that developers are taking note of the low levels of Grade A space and the rapidly rising rents. At present just 8% of current available office space in the West End is of Grade A quality, therefore developers are working quickly to turn new space back into the market to capitalise on the anticipated rental growth.
> 
> Outside the City and West End, developers of office space in Midtown have also been busy with six new starts – tripling construction activity in just six months with just over 600,000 sq ft under construction.
> 
> Anthony Duggan, head of research at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, says: “This survey records a dramatic positive change in construction activity as anticipated in our last report. The race is on to deliver schemes to take advantage of the dwindling supply of Grade A space in 2012 and 2013.”


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001228&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Two floors of office space let at Senator House*
> 
> *Two floors of prime location office space in the City of London have been let at Senator House, 85 Queen Victoria Street, EC4.*
> 
> Avestus Capital Partners has let level 1 (20,738 sq ft) to Moneygram, the leading global payment services company, for 10 years with a five year break. Business Monitor International (BMI), an independent provider of proprietary data, has taken Level 4 (20,939 sq ft), on a 10 year lease at £37.50 psf with 24 months rent free.
> 
> Senator House provides comprehensively refurbished, high specification office space in the Square Mile.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001260&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *DoubleVerify expands globally with launch of UK office*
> 
> *New York-based DoubleVerify, aworldwide leader in online media verification and compliance, has announced its expansion into the UK with the opening of new offices in the West End of London. *
> 
> DoubleVerify leads the international market for online media verification and compliance services, working with the world's biggest advertisers, publishers and ad technology companies to verify more than 35 billion worldwide impressions per month. The media firm has taken office space in Soho at 20 Broadwick Street and appointed a new Director of Sales, Michelle Lawrence, to run the UK business.
> 
> "Further developing DoubleVerify's offering in new markets is a big focus for the company in 2011 as interactive advertising continues to grow around the world," said Oren Netzer, CEO of DoubleVerify. "It's our mission to bring trust and accountability to online advertising globally so the entire industry can grow. We're excited to have Michelle on board and are proud to build upon our presence in the UK."
> 
> Prior to DoubleVerify, Lawrence was the Digital Group account director at MPG Media Contacts in London.
> 
> "Online advertising in the UK is just as complex as the U.S. and there's a clear need for a company like DoubleVerify to help marketers accomplish their goals and keep their brands secure online," Lawrence said. "I'm thrilled to help spread DoubleVerify's mission in the UK and I believe that with increased trust in the marketplace, the industry can prosper across the globe."


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001261&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *US digitial media firm takes up new Covent Garden offices*
> 
> *San Francisco-based, RadiumOne, the revolutionary new online ad network that overlays social and intent data together to deliver results for brands, has taken occupancy of its new office space in Covent Garden, WC2, an initial move in what will be a determined push to expand internationally and reach marketers worldwide.*
> 
> The digital media firm has signed up for 1,632 sq ft of office space at the West End property at 1 Heathcock Court, which are owned by Legal & General. RadiumOne will pay £36.50 per sq ft on a five-year lease.
> 
> Since its October 2010 launch date, RadiumOne has quickly made significant traction in the fast growing online display advertising space. According to US publication, eMarketer, display advertising is set to grow 12.9% to $8.56bn this year, and by 2014, display spending is expected to reach $14.71bn.
> 
> Legal & General was advised by Hanover Green & EA Shaw; Doherty Baines represented RadiumOne.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001271&monthnameyear=May2011


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> new residential apartments look good, do you know what is going on around Piccadilly circus? :dunno:



Don't know if this has been posted in here before, or even if it is relevant to this thread but.




> _"Tuesday, 15th February 2011
> 
> *Space for new LED sign in Piccadilly Circus made available*
> 
> There is a new space in London's famous Piccadilly Circus for a large scale LED display, after long term advertiser Sanyo pulled its brand from the hoarding which it has occupied for decades.
> 
> In recent years, Piccadilly Circus has seen several significant changes to the type of displays available to firms, with the most recent alteration occurring last year, when TDK kicked out its traditional, neon-powered sign in favour of a brighter, more efficient LED display.
> 
> LED displays have come to dominate Piccadilly Circus, with the other major, permanent boards from McDonalds, Coca-Cola and Panasonic also making the transition to the new technology in the past few years.
> 
> The Sanyo advert had been in place since 1984, although according to Marketing Magazine, the brand had had a presence at Piccadilly Circus since 1978.
> 
> Property group Land Securities has owned the various advertising spaces in this location for 40 years and spokesperson Tim Allibone, said that the exit of Sanyo left a big, exciting opportunity for a newcomer to stake its claim in one of London's most iconic areas.
> 
> Mr Allibone said that around 56 million people pass by the signs every 12 months and he pointed out that with the approach of the 2012 Olympics, this is set to increase, as even more tourists head to the UK capital.
> 
> The last time that Piccadilly Circus saw a major brand removed from its iconic hoardings was seventeen years ago when Panasonic was replaced by Samsung. This intensifies the significance of Sanyo's move to step out of the running.
> 
> Brands take out agreements to remain in residence for many years, with LG signing a deal which will see it ensconced until 2014, after it erected a curved LED display to showcase its brand."_


http://www.ledsynergy.co.uk/news/ge...-piccadilly-circus-made-available_L10104.html


----------



## 486

*Facebook is eyeing HQ in medialand*

Facebook, today in the eye of a storm over PR spin against Google, is eyeing a prized Covent Garden base for its new UK headquarters.

The firm, which appointed agent DTZ to find a home in the capital this year, is reportedly in advanced negotiations over leasing more than 30,000 square feet at the Seven Dials warehouse on Earlham Street in London's medialand.

The former brewery, owned by property investment firm Draco since 2008, is occupied by tenants including online line travel firm Expedia, which is looking to sublet space before its move to Derwent London's Angel Building in Islington.

The imminent deal comes amid booming demand for space in London's West End from the technology, media and telecoms sector. Property agent King Sturge says the sector accounted for almost 40% of all the demand for space in the West End market in the first three months of 2011.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23949607-facebook-attempts-google-smear-campaign.do


----------



## 486

*Riding high: cable deal signed*










Electrical engineer T Clarke has won a clutch of new contracts in the capital, including work on the new London cable car stretching across the Thames from the Excel centre to the O2 arena.

Clarke has a £4 million deal for the electrical installation work on the 1100m cable car, which is being overseen by Mace, the firm behind the construction of the Shard skyscraper.

When completed next year, the cable car will run every 30 seconds, with the five-minute journey offering spectacular views rivalling the London Eye.

Other high-profile contract wins boasted by the company today include work on the 2012 Olympic Stadium as well as the Tate Modern 2, the stunning new giant glass pyramid planned for the South Bank.

Chief executive Mark Lawrence said trading was in line with expectations, although he warned there is little sign to an end of the fierce competition which is still pushing down margins.

"It has been sensible to remain selective when choosing which projects to bid for and we will continue to focus on maintaining margins where possible, despite customer pressure and increased competition."

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23949720-riding-high-cable-deal-signed.do


----------



## PortoNuts

486 said:


> *Facebook is eyeing HQ in medialand*


Excellent, Covent Garden already has a bg Apple presence, among many other media and telecom companies. It can turn out as a pretty cluster.:cheers:


----------



## SO143

:applause: great news


----------



## SO143

> *(Reuters) - The London Stock Exchange and Canada's TMX Group reported forecast-beating results on Friday as they applied for regulatory approval of their $3 billion deal to join forces.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shares of the exchanges, both pressured by competition from alternative trading upstarts, rose after the results.
> 
> First-quarter profit at TMX, the operator of the Toronto Stock Exchange, rose 13 percent to C$64.3 million ($66.8 million), while revenue climbed 17 percent to C$174.7 million, on record volume and robust equity financing.
> 
> "I, along with maybe one or two others were already on the high end of Street estimates and they exceeded our estimates by a country mile," said National Bank Financial analyst Shubha Kahn.
> 
> The LSE exchange reported 2010 profit up 22 percent at 341 million pounds ($555.5 million), well above a forecast of 314 million in a poll of 14 analysts.
> 
> Revenue increased 7 percent to 675 million pounds, above analyst expectations of 651.1 million. The total dividend for the period was 26.8 pence, above a forecast 25.9p.
> 
> "We have seen strong growth in our fixed-income businesses, exchange-traded funds and derivatives. We are also starting to see positive impact from technology sales," Chief Executive Xavier Rolet told Reuters Insider TV in an interview.
> 
> The exchanges formally applied on Friday to have the deal approved by authorities in Ontario, Quebec, Alberta and British Columbia. The provincial regulators, along with the federal government, have a say in the deal first announced February 9.
> 
> The applications initiate a process that could last for months -- the TMX and the LSE are confident it will close sometime in the fourth quarter.
> 
> The would-be partners promise to create a transatlantic exchange and powerhouse in mining and resource equity that would do $4 trillion in annual trading.
> 
> Canadian critics fret that control of a national institution will fall into foreign hands.
> 
> "We have made this investment because we are convinced this merger represents an unparalleled opportunity for our company," Chief Executive Tom Kloet said.
> 
> MARKET SHARE EROSION
> 
> But the market share of both firms has been eroding. The LSE's share of domestic equities trading -- historically its top earning business -- has slumped in the past three years, hurt by the likes of Chi-X Europe and Bats Europe, whose parent filed for an IPO on Friday.
> 
> Last month the LSE's domestic market share fell below 50 percent for the first time in the UK exchange's 210-year history, Thomson Reuters data showed.
> 
> The alternative trading platforms remain a formidable competitive threat to TMX as well.
> 
> The TSX and TSX Venture Exchange had a combined market share of about 65 percent by value and 68.8 percent by volume in the last quarter. Overall combined market share was down slightly quarter over quarter, according to data from the Investment Industry Regulatory Organization of Canada.
> 
> Both exchanges have tried to diversify business to counter the threat. Rolet has looked to derivatives trading, clearing and technology services for growth, and credited his strategy for the better-than-expected results. His boldest move is the proposed tie-up with TMX, a deal that will enable the UK exchange to tap into TMX's stable of booming mining firms.
> 
> TMX is in the process of launching its own alternative trading system, TMX Select. It has reduced fees and introduced rebates for certain services, and it launched services that allow for anonymous trading.
> 
> "If those initiatives bear fruit, it should offset some of the market share erosion, or at least stem some of the market share losses," said Khan.
> 
> LSE stock closed up 1 percent having risen more than 7 percent earlier in the session. TMX shares closed up 1.83 percent at C$41.75 late afternoon in Toronto, an implied premium relative to LSE's offer of $39.75, according to a CIBC research note.
> 
> (Editing by Sophie Walker, David Holmes)
> 
> ($1 = 0.6140 pound)
> 
> ($1 = $0.968 Canadian)


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/05/13/us-lse-idUKTRE74C13R20110513


----------



## SO143

> *London’s mayor says visitors will walk on water _ on new floating path along River Thames*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans to erect a floating walkway on London's River Thames, affording spectacular views of forgotten parts of the city, got a major boost on Friday by securing up to 60 million pounds ($97.5 million) in funding.
> 
> A kilometre-long floating river walk is planned for the River Thames in time for the Olympics.
> 
> The scheme, backed by £60m of private investment, would provide a 12m (39ft) wide floating pontoon in the City of London from Blackfriars Bridge.
> 
> Eight themed pavilions are proposed which would showcase London.
> 
> The award-winning London River Park design is now being submitted to the City of London Corporation for consideration.
> 
> It is being backed by private companies who have signed an agreement with Mayor of London Boris Johnson that would see 30% of revenues raised going to the public purse.
> 
> Mr Johnson, said: "The sheer beauty and design brilliance of this structure will provide yet another amazing attraction for the capital.
> 
> "However, we will proceed sensitively to ensure that one of the most famous and cherished waterfronts in the world is enhanced for the benefit of our great capital."
> 
> Baroness Jo Valentine, chief executive of independent business group London First, said: "Having won the mayor's overall award at the London Planning Awards, the question was always could the River Park become a reality?
> 
> "There's still work to do, including planning consents, site surveys and construction - but the River Park has the potential to be an iconic new feature in the heart of London."
> 
> Initially the walkway would be given permission for a set period, as the London Eye was.
> 
> However this could later be extended. A twisting metal tower designed by artist Anish Kapoor has already been given the green light to coincide with the games.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13388378


----------



## SO143

> *London buyers find streets paved with gold*
> 
> Properties in the London districts of West Hampstead, Paddington and Chiswick have seen the biggest growth in rental yields in the capital over the past six months, offering promising returns for buy-to-let investors looking for a growing income stream.
> 
> Strong tenant demand from young professionals has seen an increase in returns for investors with properties in these letting “hot spots”, as rents have risen faster than capital values, according to research from property consultants Jones Lang LaSalle.
> 
> While average yields in the capital rose by 20 basis points over the past six months, properties in Paddington saw the biggest increase, with yields rising by 71.6 basis points. The next biggest risers were Acton and West Hampstead, which saw a growth in yields of 64.3 basis points and 53.7 basis points, respectively.
> 
> This comes as rental prices across London have continued to surge, driven by a shortage of good quality rental stock and growing demand from first-time buyers who are unable to get on to the property ladder because of stricter mortgage lending criteria.
> 
> According to Jones Lang LaSalle’s quarterly review of London’s residential housing market, the average rental price across the capital has moved from £37.87 per square foot per year to £40.20 – an increase of 6.1 per cent in the six months to the end of this year’s first quarter.
> 
> In comparison, the average sale price across London has risen from £718 per square foot to £734 – a pick- up of just 2.2 per cent.
> 
> “The very interesting story we’re seeing right now is that rental growth is escalating much faster than capital growth,” says Rob Bruce of Jones Lang LaSalle.
> 
> This surge in rental growth has seen average gross yields in London increase from 5.27 per cent to 5.47 per cent. The highest yields in the capital can be found in the south-east: 7.68 per cent in Forest Hill, followed by 7.38 per cent in Upper Norwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, experts say investors need to carefully consider the locations of their investments and not be led by high yields alone. The risk of void periods is likely to be greater in certain locations, therefore the strength of tenant demand is crucial when selecting an area to invest in a buy-to-let property.
> 
> James Moss of Curzon Investment Property points out that Paddington, West Hampstead and Chiswick have always been good quality rental areas. Gross yields in West Hampstead are currently around 4.86 per cent, while areas around Chiswick can achieve a 5.01 per cent yield.
> 
> Dominic Agace, chief executive officer of Winkworth, the estate agents, says it has seen a big increase in tenant demand for areas such as Kensal Rise, Islington, Chiswick and Shepherds Bush from young professionals looking for locations with good transport links.
> 
> He says Kensal Rise has seen the largest rental growth, with rents rising 20 per cent over the past six months, followed by Islington with a 15 per cent increase.
> 
> In some locations around London, the competition for good quality rental homes has led to a rise in tenants looking to secure longer lets of up to three years. According to LudlowThompson, the London-based estate agent, 71 per cent of lets it has agreed so far this year have been for two years or more, while 44 per cent have been for three years or more.
> 
> “The most sought-after properties, typically attractive two-bedroom properties with good commuter links, are being snapped up for periods of two or more years at an unprecedented pace,” says Stephen Ludlow, director at the estate agency.
> 
> He explains that these types of deal can often help secure a tenancy as landlords like the security of a long let because they reduce void periods and alleviate the uncertainty of changing tenants.
> 
> The locations where this is happening the most include Clapham, Notting Hill, “Little Portugal” in Vauxhall, Canary Wharf and Greenwich.
> 
> However, not all these areas are seeing a growth in yields for property investors. Jones Lang LaSalle’s research found that the greatest yield compression in London occurred in Greenwich – a fall of 49.0 basis points – Hammersmith, Vauxhall and Clapham. The average yield in Greenwich is now 4.43 per cent and 4.18 per cent in Hammersmith.
> 
> However, Moss admits that although rents are going up in these locations, capital values are going up even faster.
> 
> “What is now happening is that these areas are being recognised as the good locations that they are and in many cases full ‘gentrification’ is underway,” he explains.
> 
> He points out that Greenwich now has excellent transport links to Canary Wharf and the City, leading more young professionals to buy there.
> 
> Moss says wealthy property investors and international buyers are still focusing on prime central London locations such as Knightsbridge and the best parts of Kensington and Chelsea.
> 
> Prime locations such as these provide investors with lower yields – around 3 to 4 per cent – but have the potential for bigger capital growth.
> 
> “With these investment buyers, the emphasis is not on income, it is on having a safe asset base with the emphasis on long-term capital appreciation,” Moss explains.
> 
> However, Moss says he would not be surprised to see a gradual divergence by some clients into areas such as Vauxhall, Stockwell and Kennington, where unit costs are lower and the potential for faster capital appreciation can be found.
> 
> “While rents continue to increase, this also creates a further hedge in these ‘newer’ locations. In essence, what we are seeing here is a classic ripple effect, just like in Notting Hill 15 years ago,” says Moss.
> 
> According to Lucy Morton, head of lettings at WA Ellis, a prime central London estate agency, Knightsbridge and Belgravia remain the foremost “hot spots” for tenant demand among the wealthy, along with Kensington, Notting Hill and Chelsea.
> 
> “Marylebone is now the new Notting Hill with its trendy ‘village’ shops, atmosphere and excellent transport links. In particular, the young professional tenants are flocking here,” she adds.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/e0a6ab7e-7d7b-11e0-b418-00144feabdc0.html?ftcamp=rss#axzz1MHaOrXgF


----------



## PortoNuts

> Spectacular "floating river" to be constructed by the Thames in time for London 2012
> 
> *A spectacular £60 million ($97 million) kilometre long floating river will be built along the north bank of the Thames, and will be ready for the summer of 2012 and the London Olympic Games, it has been announced.*
> 
> Gensler designed the "London River Park", which won the Mayor's Award for Planning Excellence at the 2010 London Planning Awards, and asset managers Venus Group have agreed to finance the project.
> 
> Detailed plans will now be drawn up with a Memorandum of Agreement signed between Venus and the London Mayor, a deal which sees 30 per cent of the net revenue of the project going straight back into the public purse. Eight themed pavilions will be constructed along the route to showcase London and for hosting riverside events. London Mayor Boris Johnson said: "The sheer beauty and design brilliance of this structure will provide yet another amazing and unique attraction for the capital.
> 
> "We will proceed sensitively working closely with our partners, particularly in the City, to ensure that one of the most famous and cherished waterfronts in the world is enhanced for the benefit of our great capital." John Naylor, head of property and construction, Venus Group in Singapore, added: "This will be an exciting addition for the summer of 2012 and a new opportunity for Londoners to relax by the Thames in the heart of the City."
> 
> Chris Johnson, the managing principal of Gensler, added his delight at the plans: "Gensler are delighted that the project has reached this important milestone, and we look forward to working with Venus Group and all the London stakeholders over the coming months to turn this exciting concept into reality.
> 
> "To be part of the revitalisation of one of London's greatest assets – The Thames - in the creation of this new public amenity is a great honour and the overwhelming support to include the Thames as a key focus for next year's national celebrations only enhances the capitals reputation for originality, innovation and creative thinking."
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/summe...tructed-by-the-thames-in-time-for-london-2012


:cheers:


----------



## SO143

Boris said visitors are going to walk on the water lol :lol: anyway i think it would be nice


----------



## SO143

> *Iconic London building to get Kiwi touch*
> 
> An iconic London building is about to feel the Kiwi touch with a multi-million dollar makeover.
> 
> Landscape architect Sam Martin has landed the dream contract to aid in the redevelopment of the old Battersea Power Station, the biggest brick building in Europe.
> 
> The derelict building, which sits alongside the river Thames, is an integral part of the London cityscape.
> 
> "What this site offers to the future is massive...it has this magnetic power about it," Martin told ONE News.
> 
> But the historical coal power station hasn't produced a single watt of energy in nearly 30 years.
> 
> Now the London-based Kiwi will be putting some spark back into the protected building - all 61 million bricks of it - and the surrounding land.
> 
> The pricey redevelopment will include more than 3000 homes; commercial and retail outlets and even a tube stop.
> 
> Martin has been charged with the landscaping, or as he call it "humanising the buildings".
> 
> "We're gonna have thousands of trees across the site and...over fifty percent have to be native."
> 
> He plans to bring a distinctly New Zealand feel to the ground level by planting ferns.
> 
> "They're gonna look right at home."
> 
> The design process has taken three years, and it will take a further seven to implement the plan.
> 
> This unique opportunity for Martin to leave his mark on London isn't his only plan in the works and he has a vision for his home town of Christchurch.
> 
> "The layout, the structure, the streets, the park, the way the Avon interacts with those streets is a perfect template to create a garden city for the 21st century."


http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/iconic-london-building-get-kiwi-touch-4171611


----------



## SO143

> *Southwark residents 'to get Shard skyscraper jobs'
> 
> The developers behind London's tallest building have vowed to make around 150 jobs available to local people when it opens in 2012.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1,017ft, The Shard, based at London Bridge, will house up to 12,000 workers when the project is completed.
> 
> Developer Sellar Group said it wanted 75% of service and building management jobs to go to residents from the area.
> 
> Many of these will come via Southwark College which will offer tailor-made courses for these roles.
> 
> The policy is meant to prevent all jobs in The Shard being taken by workers from outside Southwark.
> 
> However, some residents said they were worried local people would mainly end up filling lower-skilled roles in the £450 development, which will include office space, restaurants and apartments.
> 
> James Sellar, chief executive, of Sellar Group, said: "This sort of project is really successful when it grounds itself in the local neighbourhood, and we want to make sure that people in the local area relate to it."
> 
> Ruth Gilbert, chief executive of Southwark College said: "Sellar has engaged with the community and with training providers such as ourselves and said these are the jobs we know we will need to run the building as a starting point.
> 
> "Help us to find people who can do these jobs."
> 
> Councillor Fiona Colley, of Southwark Council, said the area has seen the creation of many new jobs during the past decade, but that it still had a much higher rate of unemployment than other parts of London.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13401241


----------



## PortoNuts

> *East London Draws Luxury Developers*
> 
> *While the West End has been the traditional haunt of luxury-residential developers in London, soaring property prices have pushed companies to look east for more lucrative opportunities. *
> 
> New development has been creeping along the Thames, toward the City, with large-scale residential and mixed-use projects like the Shard and NEO Bankside bringing high-end space to an area that many believe has been underperforming for too long. “The City borders, from the South Bank to Tower Hill, are seeing interest from developers who have prime residential schemes in mind,” said Cassandra Elliot of the real estate agency Knight Frank.
> 
> The latest is 10 Trinity Square, an early 20th-century landmark building alongside the Tower of London. The project, unveiled this week by KOP Properties, involves a purchase and renovation costing £400 million, or about $653 million. The structure, which now has five stories, will have seven floors by the time work is completed in mid-2014 and is being designed to feature 37 residential units and a top-end hotel.
> 
> The location may be better known to tourists than property investors, but it is on the fringe of the City, with easy access to the West End, Docklands and London City Airport. “We believe the value of this part of London is still unlocked,” said Leny Suparman, chief executive of KOP Properties. “Prices in the West End have reached an all-time high, yet the City can still be affordable.”
> 
> KOP Properties, which is based in Singapore, bought 10 Trinity Square last year from Thomas Enterprises, a U.S. developer that had permission for a similar mixed-use project but was unable to execute it. “We looked for the right site for 12 months and believe this is a special building,” Ms. Suparman said. “It’s a good opportunity, with an excellent location, historic significance and potential.”
> 
> KOP Properties is already responsible for the Ritz-Carlton Residences and the Hamilton Scotts condominiums in Singapore. The parent company, the KOP Group, also owns Franklyn Hotels & Resorts and has a foothold in London with the Cadogan Hotel, but Ms. Suparman described 10 Trinity Square as the company’s flagship project.
> 
> The building, which opened in 1922, was designed by Edwin Cooper for the Port of London Authority. The structure, in the Beaux Arts-style, has a grand limestone lobby and some of its original fittings, including decorative plasterwork and paneling in oak, walnut and mahogany. A private members’ lounge is planned for the building’s formal meeting room, where the inaugural reception of the U.N. General Assembly was held in 1946.
> 
> The two new floors are being added to accommodate the two- to four-bedroom apartments, which will have courtyard, city or river views. There also will be three penthouses, one of which will take up the three floors of the building’s centerpiece tower. That unit has drawn so much interest that the company says it is considering an auction.
> 
> Prices are expected to be around £2,500 a square foot, about $27,000 a square meter; the average in the area is now £1,350. Ten apartments already have been reserved, the company says.
> 
> The apartments will range from 1,300 to 6,060 square feet, or 120 to 565 square meters. Their interiors will be created by David Collins, a London designer whose previous work included the Ritz-Carlton in Bangkok and the Connaught Hotel in London. “We want a design that is cosy, yet classy and modern,” Ms. Suparman said. “Contemporary British style is very edgy, but we also want to highlight the historical influences, as that’s also attractive and important.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/13/greathomesanddestinations/east-london-draws-luxury-developers.html


----------



## 486

*Shard times - the glittering symbol of London's future*










Whoosh! The builders' lift at the Shard zooms up to the 31st floor of the skeletal skyscraper and the doors open to reveal what will one day be a public area buzzing with plush restaurants and cocktail bars.

Renzo Piano, the 73-year-old Italian architect of the building, steps out of the lift to admire the view. He breathes in the dusty air and smiles contentedly at the heady scent of a construction site in full swing. 'I love all this,' he says, gesturing to the machine pumping concrete to the top of the building, its rhythmic beat sounding like a gigantic heart. 'Designing is OK, but what excites me is making.'

He walks across to the windows and looks out over the City. Way down below us, Toytown size, we can see Tower Bridge and, across the river, St Paul's and the Gherkin. To the right is Canary Wharf, while over to the left we spot Westminster Abbey and Big Ben. Already the Shard is the most talked-about new building in London, its 72-storey core visible from practically every street corner, train carriage or bridge. But the best is yet to come: when the tower reaches its full height of 310m - the tallest building in the EU - and opens completely in 2013, members of the public will be able to ride to the top and get the most thrilling new view of the capital since the London Eye opened in 2000.

Naturally Piano is proud of his achievement, and indeed without his gravitas to convince both planners and financiers the whole scheme might never have got off the ground. He is an architect of impeccable credentials, still best known for the Pompidou Centre in Paris, which he designed in partnership with Richard Rogers when he was just 33. Since then his record for producing some of the world's most admired modern buildings - Kansai airport in Japan, the Paul Klee museum in Switzerland, and the recent extension to the Art Institute of Chicago among them - has stood him in good stead. But the fact that he is the most urbane of men also helps. Today he is dressed in a tweed jacket, pale blue open-neck shirt, cashmere jumper and beige trousers. He is tall, slim and distinguished looking, with grey hair, silver glasses and twinkling grey-blue eyes. He speaks English with a lyrical Italian accent and talks poetically about architecture as the stuff of magic, dreams and desire. It is hard not to fall under his spell.

But Piano's skills as both designer and diplomat have been tested to the limit over the decade since the Shard was first mooted. The project started as the brainchild of the developer Irvine Sellar, who bought the site next to London Bridge station in 1998. Sellar, a colourful character who once owned a chain of shops called Mates selling bell-bottom jeans, had a vision for a skyscraper to replace the shabby existing building and asked a firm of British architects to draw up plans. But early in the process he was advised that he would need a world-class architect if he expected the authorities to look favourably on his audacious proposal. With this in mind he paid a visit to Piano on the site of his building in Potsdamer Platz, Berlin. Piano remembers the meeting well. 'We went to a restaurant and I started sketching straight away,' he says. 'Irvine had a fantasy and I believed in it right from the start.'

The project has hit the skids several times since then: first when it was subjected to a year-long public inquiry, and second when the world financial crisis hobbled several of its investors. With construction costs for the tower of around £415 million, finding new backers was no easy task and only when Sellar signed a deal with the Qatar National Bank, which now owns about 80 per cent of the building, did work on the Shard finally begin.

Today, Piano is in London to inspect progress on the skyscraper, which he refers to as his 'baby'. He's travelled by Eurostar from Paris, the city that became his home after he moved there to oversee the construction of the Pompidou Centre in the early 1970s. He lives there with his wife Milly, also an architect, and his 11-year-old son Giorgio. He has three older children from a previous marriage. The family divide their time between Paris and Piano's home city of Genoa, where he has a spectacular cliff-top office accessible only by funicular. In London he stays with Richard Rogers in his cavernous Chelsea townhouse - 'We are like brothers,' he says - and eats at the River Café, the restaurant owned by Rogers' wife Ruth. 'Ruthie learned to cook with us in Paris,' explains Piano. 'We were her guinea pigs.' The two families also spend holidays together every year, and take trips on Piano's 72ft sailing boat, which he designed in collaboration with two American naval architects. 'I built my first boat when I was 18,' he explains, 'but it's too complicated to design a big boat like this alone.' In short, he lives the jet-set life of a superstar architect who has grown rich on fees that are charged as percentages of multimillion-pound projects (even a modest two per cent fee on the Shard would net his practice a cool £8.3 million).

But life for Renzo Piano hasn't always been like this. He was born in Genoa in 1937 and grew up in an Italy ravaged by dictatorship and war. 'I was eight years old when the war ended and so I became an inbuilt optimist because every day from then on was a better day, the street became a bit cleaner, the food became a bit better.' His father was a builder whose workload grew during the reconstruction and young Renzo helped him on his jobs. 'I learned that there is a pleasure in building things,' he says. He had an older brother, also called Renzo, who died before he was born and this, he says, contributed to his determination to succeed. He studied architecture in Milan in the early 1960s and moved to London in 1969 to set up partnership with Rogers. He has fond memories of the three years he lived in Hampstead and his love for the city dates back to that time. It is only in the last year, however, that he has completed his first building here: Central St Giles, a brightly coloured office development behind Centre Point. What does he think his new skyscraper will do for the London?

Piano is quick to promote what he sees as the Shard's innovations. 'It's like a vertical town,' he claims. 'Ten thousand people a day will work in or visit this building because it has offices, a hotel, shops, restaurants and apartments, as well as the viewing galleries. That is something new. This building will become part of London because everybody can visit and mix; that is the nature of good cities.' He also points out that it has only 42 parking spaces: 'So you don't increase the traffic around it but you intensify the life.' As part of the project the dismal concourse at London Bridge station will be replaced and a new public piazza will be opened above it. 'So it will also bring some order to a place that needed it.' Finally, he says, 'If this building is great, it will be because of the glass.' Here he is referring to the 11,000 panels of hi-tech glass in the tower which have had the iron removed to make them completely clear. As a result, he explains, the building 'won't look green like an empty wine bottle' or dark like a pair of sunglasses, but will reflect the weather and the colour of the sky.

Although the Shard has had some high-profile detractors - English Heritage chief executive Simon Thurley raged that it drove 'a spike through the heart of historic London', while the Prince of Wales predictably likened it to an oversized salt cellar - London's design experts are generally enthusiastic. Peter Murray, the chairman of New London Architecture, the centre for debate on the capital's design and planning issues, says, 'I like it as a building, it's a massive improvement on the ghastly lot that was there before. The mixed use of space is creative and the public can go to the top, that's something you can do in at least a dozen buildings in Manhattan but it's new here. It's also interesting for Southwark. Forty years ago it was in a bad way economically and socially and now Tate Modern and the Shard have brought work and other amenities. You might think it's pretty distasteful to have luxury apartments when there's a housing shortage, but it reflects how London's economy is operating on different criteria to the rest of Britain. Twenty-five years ago it was a stuffy, local place, now it's a global city that attracts international finance. On balance I would say that benefits London. I think we will see the Shard become one of the defining symbols of London during the Olympics.'

Londoners may already have taken the Shard to their hearts, but so far the property market is more cautious. Despite the Titanic-style 'newest, tallest, best' kind of publicity, the offices have yet to be pre-let. A luxury hotel chain, Shangri-La, has taken 18 of the mid-level floors, while floors 53 to 65 are earmarked for the apartments. Prices for these have not yet been released, but speculation is that they will be in the same bracket as the Candy brothers development One Hyde Park, designed by Piano's friend Richard Rogers, where flats range from £6.75 million for one bedroom to £135 million for a penthouse.

None of this is Piano's problem, he is more concerned about the long-term legacy of the building. At the end of our meeting we turn back to a model of the Shard, with its miniature impression of St Paul's across the river. 'Every era has a story to tell,' says Piano. 'The story of St Paul's told by Christopher Wren is a good story. The story of the Shard is a different story, but if it's a good story, then what is wrong?' He stops for a moment and thinks. 'I am still a little boy inside, but with 60 years of growing and learning. You store experiences in your mind - social, artistic, historical - and all those things come together in a building, like in good food. Like in a good bouillabaisse.' It's a nice analogy - the Shard as an architectural fish soup. Let's just hope it turns out to be as delicious as it looks.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifestyle/esmagazine/article-23949681-shard-times---the-glittering-symbol-of-londons-future.do


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

PortoNuts said:


> East London Draws Luxury Developers


The building is gorgeous and with the modern part, it will look really good :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

486 said:


> *Riding high: cable deal signed*


A little video


----------



## PortoNuts

That building is fabulous! :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Regeneration Plans For Elephant and Castle*
> 
> *A key site on the south eastern side of the main roundabout at Elephant and Castle could finally get a high-rise building if a masterplan gets the go-ahead.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in 1991 the same site saw a plan proposed by developer UK Land Estates, and designed by Raglan Squire for an 18 floor, 464-room hotel. This secured planning permission from Southwark Council despite objections from the neighbouring National Health Service who occupied Alexander Flemming House, but the project was never realised.
> 
> This time round there are two conceptual proposals which take in not only the southern part of the site, but also the entirety of the Elephant and Castle Shopping Centre, and Hannibal House to the north, a somewhat dilapidated sixties office block.
> 
> Common to the proposals are a full rebuild of the shopping centre, with two anchor tenants such as John Lewis although the form of the mall will depend on which of the proposals, if any, is chosen. Both also feature a new tower, but the scale of this is yet to be revealed.
> 
> In one there are sweeping curves that roughly follow the historic streetline, whilst the other one steps back. This one second proposal would have direct access to a new tower planned above the shopping centre, whilst the first sees the shopping centre act more as a retail podium.
> 
> In both plans Hannibal House appears to be retained and extended, albeit with dramatically different approaches. In the first design it a simpler slab block massed like today, and reclad whilst the other proposal sees it radically altered with voids cut into the building, and an extension erected on the roof.
> 
> The masterplans are being worked on by developers St Mowden and Salhia Real Estate in a joint venture. Whether it ever happens is another thing entirely - Elephant and Castle has a great history of proving a graveyard for tall building projects with Strata being the only notable success in the past thirty years.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2862


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Chelsea museum gets the thumbs up*
> 
> *Chelsea Football Club’s new museum, which opened on Monday, has been given the thumbs up by Britain’s premier guide to the country’s sports museums, stadium tours and sporting visitor attractions – sportcloseup.co.uk.*
> 
> The website describes the museum, which has taken over two years to build, as ‘excellent’ and the ‘first-rate’ attraction that a club with Chelsea’s history and financial resources should have. Visitor numbers are forecast to top 200,000 in year one – significantly up on the old museum, which opened in 2005.
> 
> Sportcloseup highlights innovations at the museum, including a new cinema, rotating display of stars’ shirts, and the use of a 19th century special effects technique known as Pepper’s Ghost. This creates the illusion of moving and speaking figures behind glass appearing to be in 3-D. The technique is also used at Wimbledon and Old Trafford, bringing to life John McEnroe and Sir Alex Ferguson; at Chelsea it is Ron ‘Chopper’ Harris and Marcel Desailly.
> 
> Chelsea’s museum is also praised for its adidas Shooting Gallery, offering youngsters expert coaching tips on video, a reaction-testing gadget and many more interactive features than the old museum. But the sportcloseup website expresses surprise that there is not more on Chelsea’s many high-profile managers.
> 
> sportcloseup.co.uk reviews 50 visitor attractions charting the history of football, cricket, rugby, tennis, golf, racing, motor racing, motorcycling, speedway, badminton, cycling, fencing, rowing, shooting and snooker. And it lists more than 50 sports stadiums, and horse and motor racing facilities that can be toured, as well as the London 2012 Olympic Park.
> 
> - Continued - The website provides reviews, essential facts for visitors, maps, links, photographs, travel and weather information, plus icons rating attractions for their value-for-money and appeal to younger visitors. A Twitter feed and e-newsletter provide an easy way to stay in touch with the latest on the UK’s many sporting visitor attractions.
> 
> Apart from museums and tours, there is also coverage of places that played a big part in the development of sport, like Much Wenlock in Shropshire, one of the inspirations for the modern Olympics, and the Oxford track where the first sub-Four Minute Mile was run in 1954.
> 
> Sportcloseup’s editor, John Evans, said: “The sportcloseup website, for the first time online or in print, lists all our visitor attractions that celebrate sport, provides impartial reviews and helps fans of sport and our history to plan visits. It will tap into – and hopefully fuel - unprecedented interest in Britain’s role in creating sport as we know it today and the stadiums where it is played in the 21st Century.
> 
> “This is going to be an extraordinary decade of sport in the UK, the country where so many of the world’s top sports were invented, had their first rules written down, or were popularised. It’s great that Chelsea have invested in a new and exciting museum in time for London 2012 and to cope with increased fascination in our sporting heritage.”


http://www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/sport/9071406.Chelsea_museum_gets_the_thumbs_up/


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

> *Broadgate Planning Restrictions May Add to Lack of New Offices in London*
> 
> Plans by the owners of Broadgate Square, the City of London’s largest office complex, to knock down two buildings to create a new U.K. headquarters for UBS AG (UBSN) may be derailed by historical preservation efforts, worsening a shortage of new space in the capital’s main financial district.
> 
> English Heritage, a state-funded conservation group, recommended on June 3 that Broadgate should be given the second- highest level of protection from demolition. The government will decide whether to accept the advice within five weeks, a spokeswoman for the Department for Culture, Media and Sport said yesterday. British Land Co. and Blackstone Group LP (BX) each own 50 percent of Broadgate.
> 
> Giving the complex a Grade 2 listing would “raise the question of where to locate 7,000 permanent banking jobs and put at risk more than 5,000 construction jobs,” British Land said in response to English Heritage’s recommendation. UBS declined to comment.
> 
> The proposal to redevelop part of Broadgate, at a cost of 850 million pounds ($1.4 billion), for Switzerland’s biggest bank was approved by city planners in April. A new building at 5 Broadgate would have about 700,000 square feet (65,000 square meters) of space, making it British Land’s biggest project.
> 
> Revived Projects
> U.K. developers have revived office projects in central London in the past year, after putting them on hold as demand and funding evaporated in 2008, to take advantage of rising rents. Even so, the amount of new office space completed in the City of London next year may be the lowest on record, Drivers Jonas Deloitte said May 3.
> 
> British Land, the U.K.’s second-largest real estate investment trust, may make a development profit of as much as 90 million pounds from the project, according to Harm Meijer, an analyst at JPMorgan Chase & Co. in London. The property company declined to comment on the estimate.
> 
> “The development is a very important part of the company’s portfolio,” said John Cahill, an analyst at Evolution Securities Ltd. in London with a “neutral” rating on the stock.
> 
> Broadgate was built next to Liverpool Street Station in the mid-1980s and includes office buildings, stores, restaurants and an ice-skating rink. About 30,000 people work in the complex’s 4.4 million square feet (408,773 square meters) of space for companies including UBS, the largest tenant, and Royal Bank of Scotland Group Plc, according to the REIT’s website.
> 
> ‘Particularly Important’
> A listed building cannot be demolished, extended or altered without government planning guidance, according to English Heritage’s website. Grade 2 properties, defined by the organization as “particularly important buildings of more than special interest,” make up 5.5 percent of all listed structures.
> 
> British Land gets annual rental income of 86 million pounds from Broadgate, according to the company’s last annual results. That’s about 16 percent of the total.
> 
> Broadgate Square is “one of the most important and successful developments of its period and type, possessing special architectural and historic interest,” English Heritage said last week.
> 
> “As a message to the international business community, it’s not a very positive one,” City of London spokesman James Abbott said by telephone. “On the one hand we’re saying Britain is open for business and at the same time we’re saying that we can’t meet your business needs.”


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...may-add-to-lack-of-new-offices-in-london.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Outer London offices in Chiswick secured by Ferrovial*
> 
> *Ferrovial, which describes itself as one of the world's leading transport infrastructure firms, has secured new outer London offices. The organisation has a global presence, trading in countries including the UK, US, Russia, China and the North African continent.*
> 
> It has chosen the borough of Hounslow as a new business location and has agreed a deal for outer London offices in Chiswick Tower, Savills reported. Other organisations trading in the block include Konami and BSI Systems. A five-year lease was secured at an annual rent of £28 per sq ft for 5,000 sq ft of space. Chiswick Tower is located above Gunnersbury Railway Station and comprises of 17 floors consisting of 140,000 sq ft of offices.
> 
> Ferrovial will have convenient access to the A315 Chiswick High Road and the A4, meaning travelling into the centre of London should prove quick and easy when client meetings and other events need to be attended.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Outer-London-offices-in-Chiswick-secured-by-Ferrovial/800571048.aspx


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London, UK: new luxury hotel openings*
> 
> *As London counts down to the 2012 Olympics, a flurry of new luxury hotels have thrown open their doors, offering visitors everything from vintage cocktails to rooftop spas and sightseeing trips by helicopter. *
> 
> Here are six of the most eye catching, spread across the capital from Clerkenwell to Kew. Rates are for a double room in June, including VAT.
> 
> *Corinthia Hotel London *
> 
> London is full of magnificent buildings we never notice – until someone hangs a "Hotel" sign over the front door. Such is the case with what was once the monumental Hôtel Métropole, which opened in 1885 near Charing Cross station but was requisitioned by the Ministry of Defence for much of the last century. With its belle époque turrets and huge-pillared halls, it must have made a splendid office space.
> 
> Now, this seven-storey pile in Whitehall has been returned to its former life as a grand 294-room hotel. Opened at the end of April, with seven sumptuous suites and an ESPA Life spa to follow this summer, its inviting mix of the classic and the contemporary is heralded by a 1,001-crystal Baccarat chandelier exploding above the lobby.
> 
> One masterly touch is the hotel's use of British artists, including graceful prints by Marcus James and metalwork commissioned from the talented Greenwich studio, Based Upon. Another is getting David Collins Studio, the style gurus behind many of London's top hotel bars and restaurants, to design the appropriately elegant Bassoon Bar and the banking hall-like Massimo restaurant – a more challenging space, where Roman chef Massimo Riccioli presides over a Mediterranean menu majoring on fish and seafood.
> 
> The rooms are warm and welcoming with restful beige and olive tones, and dreamy Hypnos beds. Guests can also enjoy a Daniel Galvin hair salon and Harrods' first shop set inside a hotel.
> 
> With an excellent location and resolutely high standards, the Corinthia is good news for fans of smart London hotels – although its prices are so high it seems likely that only MPs on pre-scandal expenses will be able to afford it. Order two cocktails and some water at Bassoon and you won't see much change from a £50 note.
> 
> *W London Leicester Square *
> 
> "Getting ready for 2012" scream the shiny black hoardings currently boxing in Leicester Square as Westminster City Council gives Britain's "home of cinema" a much-needed revamp. At its north-west corner, what used to be the Swiss Centre is now the mighty, newbuild, artily white-dotted, 192-room W Hotel, already making a powerful bid to be the leading light of the West End entertainment scene after its opening in February.
> 
> Part of an immensely successful international brand created by Starwood Hotels & Resorts (New York has four W hotels), this one is unashamedly devoted to rock 'n' roll values with its galaxies of mirror-balls, guest list-only Wyld Bar, showbiz-friendly screening room and a hangover-curing spa.
> 
> The theming is fearless – staff are known as "talent", fashion-savvy "happenings" take place monthly, while the standard rooms – categorised as "Wonderful" and reached via dungeon-dark corridors – are a cheap and cheerful studio-style mix of washroom, workspace and ready-to-romp bed.
> 
> What's not to like? Well, don't waste your money in the companion Spice Market restaurant created by multi-Michelin-starred Jean-Georges Vongerichten, which has too many things wrong to list here, and only check in if you intend to party. The mood in the Lounge bar can be great, with most guests young, happy, on expenses and wearing black.
> 
> Outside, the nights are noisy, with party crowds sloshing about and buskers playing jazz until 3am – then the builders' drills start at 8am. But for most guests, sleep is the last thing on the agenda – and that's just how Leicester Square should be.
> 
> *Four Seasons Hotel London at Park Lane *
> 
> As befits a top address on the Monopoly board, Park Lane is home to a clutch of well-established luxury hotels that now includes a born-again Four Seasons.
> 
> Opened in January after a top-to-toe makeover that took more than two years, the hotel that was once the Inn on the Park in Hamilton Place is today a smart and glossy residence with 192 rooms, of which 45 are one, two or three-bedroom suites. Close to Hyde Park Corner and the dandyish streets of Mayfair, the hotel manages to feel excitingly wired to London life while also offering a homely sanctuary.
> 
> Interiors are designed by Pierre-Yves Rochon, a Four Seasons favourite, who has created colourful bar-lounge areas but kept the bedrooms calm and grown-up with elegant walnut and sycamore wood-panelling. I don't normally get excited about hotel corridors, but here they are adorned with oversized black-and-white fashion photographs from Vogue magazine that are so eye-catching they may well delay your progress up to the 10th-floor rooftop spa and gym (both of which offer uplifting views), or down to the assured Italian restaurant, Amaranto.
> 
> Connoisseurs of the Martini experience will enjoy the companion bar, where manager Davide Guide has a created a tremendous signature cocktail, the Amarantini, that is well worth the journey.
> 
> *Hotel Verta *
> 
> There's an engaging, James Bond feel to this glassy, five-storey riverfront hotel set beside Battersea heliport. Opened last September, Hotel Verta calls itself "London's Vertical Gateway", and it is certainly very entertaining to sit in its airy Patrisey restaurant enjoying a faultless breakfast while the rich and powerful come choppering into town from their country seats.
> 
> Quadruple glazing ensures there are no sound issues, and the 70 bedrooms are quietly sexy with blissful beds, cosy bathrobes and a television in the bathroom wall. The food is excellent and there's a small, top-class spa, but perhaps the best thing is Hotel Verta's unforced sense of fun. Taking a cue from the golden age of luxury travel, the smartly uniformed female staff have the glamour of air stewardesses with their bright red shoes, nails and lips, while the plush Vertilon Bar offers a "Jet Fuel" menu. And when you retire to bed, there's a little turndown treat on your pillow labelled "Chocs Away"…
> 
> The only fly on the windscreen is the less-than-central location. Set on the south bank of the Thames midway between Battersea and Wandsworth Bridges, Hotel Verta will suit guests who like to drive (there is valet parking) or who don't mind the ten-minute walk to Clapham Junction station.
> 
> There are attractive packages if you're up for the Chelsea or Hampton Court Flower Shows, or for a special occasion book a half-hour scenic helicopter flight over London, from £2,400 for four passengers.
> 
> *Zetter Townhouse *
> 
> Venerable and village-like, Clerkenwell is one of London's most enjoyable neighbourhoods – and there are clear signs that it is now getting its groove back after a punishing recession.
> 
> In the same week in April that this refreshingly individual 13-room boutique hotel opened, the creators of the Hotel du Vin group also launched their first stand-alone Bistro du Vin restaurant close by. Formed from two Georgian buildings that once housed solicitors' offices, Zetter Townhouse lies just across the cobbles of St John's Square from the much larger Zetter Hotel, a well-established designer bolt-hole that offers key support services such as a full breakfast and fine dining at Bistrot Bruno Loubet.
> 
> Here the style is very different, with the lounge, bar and dining room dressed theatrically in a jumble of Victoriana that includes a stuffed kangaroo, armchairs upholstered with sacking, and walls crammed with oil paintings, curios and old photos.
> 
> There is no reception – just a laptop on a dresser – and a star attraction is a bar overseen by master mixologist Tony Conigliaro, who has been aptly described as "the Heston Blumenthal of cocktails". Like that chef, he gets equally excited by both the experimental and the traditional: tipples bear names like Somerset Sour, Twinkle and The Flintlock, while bar snacks range from sardines on toast to a terrific broad bean and lovage pesto risotto.
> 
> Go up the stairs – which are papered with high-class collages assembled from old magazines and newspapers – and you'll find rooms that come with all the things we humble guests cry out for – free Wi-Fi and water, lights and taps you can work, and a kettle. Neat touches include vintage radios converted into iPod docks and dressing gowns bearing a logo of a black pipe from which "Zzzzz" smoke rises.
> 
> Unusually, the smallest and least expensive rooms on the top floor are perhaps the best, decorated with joyful woodwork salvaged from a circus carousel. With rates dropping from Friday to Sunday, these are a smart choice for a weekend break.
> 
> *London Syon Park *
> 
> Much loved for its gorgeous run of five rooms designed by Robert Adam in the 1760s, Syon House is an engrossing, privately-owned stately home set on the banks of the Thames opposite Kew Gardens. Given that it is bordered by a splendid domed Great Conservatory from 1826, and enchanting gardens landscaped by Capability Brown, it would seem reasonable to expect that the opening of a new five-star hotel in the grounds of Syon Park last March would offer us some kind of a delightful Arcadian retreat just seven miles from the hectic whirl of central London.
> 
> Sadly, something went very wrong at the planning stage, and the design of this 137-room, newbuild hotel seems almost criminally inappropriate. Arranged in motel-like rows, its steep-roofed brick buildings look cheap while the low-ceilinged bedrooms are furnished in a hard, urban style of black and silver that includes astonishingly naff notes such as bedside lamps sporting a twee budgerigar. My room came with a telescope, presumably all the better for viewing the huge car park outside – or perhaps the bright-red rubbish skips of the adjacent garden centre?
> 
> All this is a great shame given that London Syon Park is part of Hilton's top-end Waldorf Astoria collection and that many aspects of the hotel are very enjoyable. The staff are exceedingly well-drilled, the subterranean Kallima Spa is a cosseting space run with enthusiasm, while the chic, smartly furnished The Capability restaurant is masterminded by Lee Stretton, formerly of Brown's Hotel. He smokes his own salmon and uses produce from the estate's orchard and herb and vegetable gardens to create an enticing British menu, only marred by its overpricing. How can a bowl of fish curry, however good, cost more than £24?
> 
> Too eager to cater for weddings, car launches and Americans catching an early flight from nearby Heathrow, this is a hotel that needs to remember where it is.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/h...7639/London-UK-new-luxury-hotel-openings.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Foreigners to Spend $6 Billion on Top London Homes in 2011 on Haven Appeal*
> 
> *Overseas spending on London luxury homes will total 3.7 billion pounds ($6 billion) this year as a weak pound and the city’s reputation as a financial haven attract buyers, Savills Plc (SVS) said. *
> 
> Buyers based outside the UK will probably spend 16.5 billion pounds in the five years through 2011, or 26 percent of the total, the London-based broker estimated. “London is a funnel for international wealth and equity coming into the UK,” Yolande Barnes, Savills’s head of residential research, said at a presentation today.
> 
> The pound’s 18 percent slide against a basket of currencies since the end of 2007 has attracted overseas buyers to residential properties worth at least 1 million pounds in the British capital. The perception of London real estate as a secure asset has persuaded overseas investors to buy in the city when faced by financial and political instability in their home markets, Savills said.
> 
> The largest group of foreign buyers is from western Europe, while the biggest individual purchases were made by investors from Eastern Europe, Russia and the former Soviet Union countries. The average purchase price from that group was 6.2 million pounds, Savills said. Ukraine’s wealthiest individual, Rinat Akhmetov, paid 136.6 million pounds for a penthouse at One Hyde Park, the Financial Times reported, citing title deeds documents filed in April with the Land Registry.
> 
> The inflow of overseas money has led British owners in the prime central London market to sell more properties than they buy, investing most of the proceeds in southwest London neighborhoods such as Fulham and Wandsworth, Barnes said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...top-london-homes-in-2011-on-haven-appeal.html


----------



## Kate Scott

I hope they make this uni in the top 1000 so some people like me wont need to go to another country to study. And they better put different courses on, that will stop even more people from going to another country.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *JP Morgan begins hunt for London HQ tenants*
> 
> *JP Morgan has begun looking for new tenants to occupy its existing City of London headquarters as it prepares its relocation to the former Lehman Brothers building in Canary Wharf. *
> 
> The U.S. investment bank has instructed two property consultants DTZ and Cushman & Wakefield to sublet over 700,000 sq ft of office space at its City of London offices in Alban Gate and Aldermanbury Square.
> 
> The bank is scheduled to relocate from the two locations to 25 Bank St. in Canary Wharf by next year, after agreeing to pay the Canary Wharf Group GBP495 million for the 1 million sq ft former Lehman building, and plans to use it as its European investment bank headquarters from 2012. The move will occur at some point in first quarter of that year, according to a source with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> The decision to move to Bank Street came after JP Morgan had signed a previous deal with CWG, paying GBP237.9 million in November 2008 for land at Riverside South, a new site in the Docklands estate, where it had envisaged building a GBP1.5 billion project to build 1.9 million sq ft of office space across two towers.
> 
> JP Morgan still owns the Riverside South land--and has instructed CWG to continue building to street level--but has extended the development contract from 2013 to 2016.
> 
> DTZ, which advised JP Morgan on its relocation to Canary Wharf, declined to comment on the appointment. JP Morgan confirmed the appointments, but declined to comment further. The space will test the appetite of financial occupiers--the most likely type of tenant for the space due to its large scale. According to research released today by Cushman & Wakefield, financial institutions' appetite for European office space across is recovering strongly from its post-crisis nadir.
> 
> Take up of office space by banks across Europe between April 2010 and March 2011 was 20% above the five year average, according to the firm, with 1 million sq m (10.7 million sq ft) let--more than double the figure for 2009 and 2010. Of these, London was the most active market in Europe--with nearly 300,000 sq m of take-up, amounting to 27% of the total.
> 
> The last quarter of 2010 was particularly strong for London, with major deals sealed for French bank BNP Paribas' (BNP.FR) new headquarters at King's Cross and JP Morgan's confirmation of its own Canary Wharf move.
> 
> One potential tenant for the Alban Gate space is Schroders, according to commercial property trade publication, Estates Gazette, which said the U.K. asset management firm had been expressing an interest in relocating from its current Gresham Street home to Alban Gate.
> 
> It reported that Schroders is looking for more than 170,000 sq ft for a new headquarters - having previously eyed a potential move to a new skyscraper on Bishopsgate called The Pinnacle, which is also known as The Helter Skelter.
> 
> A spokeswoman at Schroders said that it "has no active requirement at present." However, she confirmed that it had appointed agent Knight Frank "to undertake a preliminary assessment of the City market as part of our longer-term planning process and identification of potential future options."


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/jp-morgan-begins-hunt-for-london-hq-tenants-2011-06-10


----------



## PortoNuts

*Cuba Street - Canary Wharf*



gegloma01 said:


> Planning application has been submitted, at last. The developper is Ağaoğlu, a Turkish billionnaire, building residential towers in Turkey, and other large-scale projects.
> 
> The man behind the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New design and reduced height in response to LBTH from 172m to 157.20
> AOD to roof level, 160.20 AOD to the top of the façade screen, Tower A is 124.30 AOD to roof level).
> 
> "The development proposes the comprehensive redevelopment of the site to provide
> a residential led, mixed use scheme of two towers of ground plus 38 storeys (Tower A)
> and ground plus 50 storeys (Tower B) along with two levels of basement. The proposal
> comprises (all non-residential uses stated as GIAs): 439 residential units (Use Class C3),
> 168 bedroom hotel with associated health and leisure facilities (C1), 554 sqm retail
> (A1-A5), 488 sqm offices (B1), 980 community floorspace (D1) as well as basement car
> and cycle parking, servicing, storage and space for an onsite energy centre.
> 
> Some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5277/5819130756_8a8d0482a7_o.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/5818553273_7882874969_o.jpg


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

by *csk*.

*Croydon Council Hub*




































*The new Hilton hotel *


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

PortoNuts said:


> *Cuba Street - Canary Wharf*
> 
> :cheers:


WOW! The design of this complex is stunning. Great addition for the area :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Let's just hope it gets planning permission. CW would get a fresh face.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

They're interesting and well designed, if these, Baltimore Wharf Tower and Columbus were built the Wharf would receive a real architectural boost.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London’s Silicon Roundabout from a New York state of mind*
> 
> We may live in a globally connected world, where we’re just an email, Skype call or Follow away from a brilliant introduction. But it’s tricky going to bed at midnight in London when Silicon Valley is still in the office and happy hour in New York is just getting started. I arrived in London one week ago, energetically high from a spring spent celebrating an epic technological movement in New York City, but insatiably curious to discover what our friends across the pond are up to in London.
> 
> As you may know, there are about 100 tech startups in East London, particularly in the Shoreditch area peppered along Old Street in a location lovingly referred to as “Silicon Roundabout,” the city’s twee answer to Silicon Valley. With Government investment now planned for the area and exciting plans for The Tech City that will stretch from the area to neighboring Stratford, hub of the 2012 Olympic Games, London’s tech scene is nascent, wondrous and explorative.
> 
> ...


http://thenextweb.com/uk/2011/06/12/londons-silicon-roundabout-from-a-new-york-state-of-mind/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Rich Indians flocking to buy houses in London*
> 
> *Many rich Indians are among foreigners investing over 3 billion pounds every year in London's prime real estate market as the metropolis continues to attract the world's super-rich, latest industry figures show. *
> 
> Several estate agents have highlighted the fact of rich Indians flocking to buy property in London, thanks to a booming economy, favourable foreign exchange rates and increasing numbers of children of rich Indians studying here. Property in most areas in Britain have fallen substantially in the last three years, but foreign capital continues to buoy real estate prices in London.
> 
> Latest research by estate agent Savills says, "There are more buyers coming from India and Pakistan than China - and they're spending more. It is this group that Savills identifies as most important to the London market among the emerging economies". The research, titled 'World in London', analyses international buyer activity in the prime London market since 2007, and estimates that a total of 16.5 billion pounds will have been invested over the five-year period by the end of this year (2011).
> 
> This cash injection means that prime London values now move more in line with other global real estate, commodities and investment markets than domestic UK housing markets, it says.
> 
> According to the research, buyers from the Indian sub-continent continue to be an under-reported and important force within the market, constituting nine per cent of all buyers in the five million pounds to 15 million pounds price band, with a quarter of all Savills buyers from this region spending in excess of five million pounds.
> 
> Yolande Barnes , head of Savills research , said, "We think the already established preference of buyers from the Asian subcontinent for London will mean that Indians will be among the most important buyers from the emerging countries in the future". Barnes added, "We anticipate that London will continue to attract overseas buyers in the foreseeable future, especially with the eyes of the world on the London Olympics next year.
> 
> The diversity of economies from which these buyers originate and of their motivations for purchase, mean that there will nearly always be an overseas market for London property for as long as London remains a major global city". In 2010, rich Indians bought residential property worth 290 million pounds in the city's prestigious areas of Mayfair, Belgravia, South Kensington, Chelsea and Holland Park.
> 
> Indians show a preference for properties in areas such as Mayfair, Belgravia, Regent's Park, St John's Wood. The properties are reported to be second or third homes for a rising number of wealthy Indians. The average property in this segment is a four-bedroom house, with a room for domestic help, used as a second home by rich Indians or their children studying in the city.
> 
> London is considered to be particularly attractive to the global super-rich because of its accessibility, stability, and the global standing of its financial institutions. It is seen as a magnet to the world's billionaires.


http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...-buy-houses-in-london/articleshow/8823934.cms


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Barracks’ sale tests London property market*
> 
> *The centuries-old St John’s Wood Barracks will be put on the block next week, in one of the largest sales of a prime central London property since a Qatari-backed consortium bought Chelsea Barracks four years ago.*
> 
> The sale will test the strength of the prime property market, which has suffered recently from a lack of financing for big developments. Prime London house prices have nonetheless climbed 33 per cent since March 2009, against a 7 per cent rise in the wider national market.
> 
> The St John’s Wood site has been occupied as a barracks since 1804, most recently by the King’s Troop, Royal Horse Artillery, which will move to a new location in Woolwich. The land originally formed part of a farm purchased in 1750 by the current owners, the Eyre Estate. The estate, a private family trust, has asked for offers of more than £225m, although Knight Frank, the agent handling the sale, expects the bidding to exceed £250m.
> 
> The barracks site has planning permission for 117 new homes that could have a total sale value of more than £1bn. The 5.5 acre (2.2 hectare) site is located in exclusive St John’s Wood near Regent’s Park and Primrose Hill. St John’s Wood is one of London’s so-called “golden postcodes”. “This is as prime a site as you can get and will be the biggest sale for this type of property since the Chelsea Barracks,” said Ian Marris, head of land at Knight Frank. Chelsea Barracks sold for £1bn in 2007.
> 
> Planning permission has been granted for 12 apartment blocks, eight semi-detached villas and seven terraced town houses, to provide a mixture of private and affordable homes. The proposal includes the refurbishment of 16 flats in Queen’s Terrace. The site’s Grade II-listed riding school building must be preserved, but can be converted into a private leisure centre. The largest semi-detached villa to be built will reach close to 10,000 sq ft.
> 
> “There is huge demand for the large houses that we have on the site, particularly from the international market,” said Ted Johnson of the Eyre Estate. The key question is how to finance the scheme, and we expect to see overseas sovereign wealth, private equity and institutional money all competing.”


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/eee0cdd4-92d2-11e0-bd88-00144feab49a.html?ftcamp=rss#axzz1P5ae1EC7


----------



## PortoNuts

*Unison Tower - Euston Road*

by *gothicform*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sky plans new West London offices*
> 
> *Broadcasting giant BSkyB is said to be close to signing the biggest office space deal in West London since the beginning of the economic crisis.*
> 
> Advanced discussions are thought to be taking place to agree heads of terms on 162,413 sq ft of office space in Park Royal, NW10, at the FC200 building in the First Central Business Park.
> 
> A joint venture between developer London Regional and landowner Diageo, First Central is the focus for commercial regeneration of the Park Royal area to provide new offices, retail facilities and a hotel within a landscaped campus. BSkyB will share the park with Diageo which occupies a separate 150,000 sq ft headquarters building.
> 
> BSkyB will pay around £20 per sq ft on a 10-year lease with a five-year break option which is thought to be a key factor in the deal, giving the broadcaster the option to exercise the break if necessary to move to Sky’s expanding office campus in Osterley. It is believed that Sky will vacate existing office space in Brentford at Horizons West where it is subleasing space from GlaxoSmithKline.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001383&monthnameyear=June2011


----------



## 486

*London's economy still leaping ahead*

The "London factor" was back in evidence last month as the capital enjoyed its fastest growth since January and West End retailers continued to buck the negative nationwide trend, surveys showed today.

The capital's more resilient economy, dubbed the London factor by local brewer Fuller's last week, is pulling away from recession more quickly than the rest of the UK and enjoyed a fourth successive month of job creation, according to the latest Markit/Lloyds TSB activity index.

The index, which measures the combined output of services and manufacturing firms over the month, rose from 53.7 to 54 in May. This signals a faster pace of expansion as a score over 50 signals growth.

Businesses are also taking on extra staff to handle an influx of new orders, with the services sector accounting for the bulk of the jobs growth.

Meanwhile, the New West End Company, which represents 600 retailers in Bond Street, Oxford Street and Regent Street, saw retail sales up 1.4% in May compared with the previous year. Shopper numbers were up 3.8% against a year ago, beating a nationwide decline of 1.5%.

Soaring temperatures on the bank holiday weekends provided a boost. Beverley Aspinall, managing director of Fortnum & Mason, said picnic sales had been especially strong.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23960060-londons-economy-still-leaping-ahead.do


----------



## PortoNuts

This why London desperately needs to build more homes.



> *The great haul of China: Far East investors rush to buy London homes*
> 
> *Wealthy investors are snapping up huge numbers of London homes in "buy a property" cocktail parties in Hong Kong and China. *
> 
> A weak pound and soaring domestic prices have made the London property market so attractive to Asian buyers that more than half the homes in some Docklands developments are being bought by them. Developers are mounting marketing campaigns and Far Eastern investors are jetting into London and the Home Counties to view schemes.
> 
> Peter To, of estate agent City Quays, said: "We are seeing an unprecedented stampede by buyers from the Far East, especially mainland China, Hong Kong, Singapore and Malaysia, snapping up top end apartments in and around Docklands. And the investment from China so far is only the tip of the iceberg. It can only keep on growing as investors get to understand our market and mortgages more."
> 
> One advert for an exhibition at the five-star Landmark Mandarin hotel in Hong Kong organised by Berkeley invited investors to buy apartments in "one of London's most desirable locations" at the Kidbrooke Village development in Blackheath. The scheme is not due to complete until autumn 2013 with prices starting at £229,950 for one-bedroom flats.
> 
> Weston Homes recently sold 31 properties worth £11million at its King's Island development in Uxbridge after weekend exhibitions in Hong Kong and Macau.
> 
> Last week, a group of Chinese investors made a trip to view Pan Peninsula in Canary Wharf, Europe's tallest residential tower. Most of their purchases are in the £400,000 to £1million price bracket, according to agents Knight Frank. Mayfair-based firm Celestial Globe specialises in finding Chinese investors for London developments. Consultant Siqi Zhang was showing the group around Pan Peninsula last week.
> 
> She said: "In mainland China, the authorities have restricted property speculators to dampen the market. And in Hong Kong, prices have risen by 70 per cent in under two years. London now offers much better value than Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong. For a normal £400,000 investment you can buy a freehold property in London. But in Beijing you can't even get a central apartment." Research by Knight Frank suggests six in 10 newly-built homes in central London in the past six months were sold to Asian buyers.
> 
> Hong Kong investors were the largest group at 24 per cent, followed by Singaporeans at 12 per cent and mainland Chinese taking 10 per cent.
> 
> Knight Frank is transferring Seb Warner, its London residential development partner, to Hong Kong, where he will head the Asia region. Neil Batty, head of Knight Frank international project management, said: "We are rapidly expanding into mainland China."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ar-east-investors-rush-to-buy-london-homes.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Johnson calls in Saatchi & Saatchi HQ redevelopment*
> 
> *Mayor Boris Johnson has called in proposals to redevelop the headquarters of advertising agency Saatchi & Saatchi in London's West End.*
> 
> Earlier this month, the London Borough of Camden voted to refuse permission for the plans after objections from locals, including Holborn and St Pancras MP Frank Dobson, who called them "a grotesque overdevelopment".
> 
> But Johnson will now determine the proposals himself after deciding that the redevelopment of the site would be strategically important to the capital.
> 
> Johnson said: "These buildings have been home to some of the most creative and innovative minds for the last 40 years, making the area an internationally recognised hub for the global advertising industry.
> 
> "Redeveloping this prime location will contribute to the competitiveness of London’s wider economy bringing with it new jobs and business.
> 
> "This proposal clearly meets the test of a planning application of major significance to London and I therefore believe it is right that I scrutinise it in greater detail."
> 
> The plans would increase the office’s floorspace from 25,000sq metres to 40,000sq metres over nine stories.


http://www.regen.net/Physical_Regen...hnson-calls-saatchi-saatchi-hq-redevelopment/


----------



## PortoNuts

New development at Eltham Pools.

originally posted by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mayfair offices fully let*
> 
> *Platinum Equity has taken 3,225 sq ft of office space in Mayfair at PRUPIM’s 40 Bruton Street development. The 14,847 sq ft of offices in the building are now fully let.*
> 
> In the latest deal, the Californian-based mergers and acquisitions specialist has taken the entire second floor on a ten-year lease at an initial rent of £98.50 per sq ft. The deal was subject to market incentives with Platinum receiving the benefit of a break option at year five of the lease.
> 
> Giles Difford, Asset Management (Commercial) Director at global real estate fund manager, PRUPIM, commented: “We are delighted with the success of 40 Bruton Street from both a retail and commercial viewpoint, and to have secured occupiers of such high calibre.
> 
> “The success of the project underlines a continuing global demand for top quality developments in prime locations from demanding occupiers who will only accept the very highest standards. The transaction is testament to the strengthening demand for prime West End offices from the international financial sector, and PRUPIM’s investment in the project reflects the opportunities real estate fund managers see in this sector.”
> 
> Other occupiers in the building include Rhone Group and William Blair. HS2O advised PRUPIM. Vail Williams acted for Platinum Equity.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001407&monthnameyear=June2011


----------



## PortoNuts

*New London Bridge House*

by *anthonySE1*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *British Land to buy City residential complex*
> 
> *British Land is in advanced talks to buy a City of London residential complex, in its first acquisition under a strategy to focus on the booming market for prime homes in the capital.*
> 
> The UK’s second-largest property company has agreed to buy Wardrobe Court being sold by the Warnford Group, a privately owned property company.
> 
> Chris Grigg, British Land chief executive, has said residential will be an increasingly important part of its portfolio, which is mainly in offices and retail property.British Land declined to comment on Wednesday.
> 
> Wardrobe Court, near St Paul’s Cathedral, will be the company’s first residential purchase in the City, where it is working on office schemes such as the “Cheesegrater” building on Leadenhall Street and the new UBS headquarters at Broadgate. It is set to pay about £56m, or about £800 a square foot, for the scheme, which is mainly made up of serviced flats.
> 
> British Land has also looked at prime residential development sites in other parts of London. One person close to the search said the company had expressed interest in sites where the landowners could not build housing schemes, even where there was planning consent, because of a lack of funds or because banks were putting pressure on them to sell or bring in fresh equity.
> 
> British Land has identified prime London residential as a growth market. The market is booming, with capital values soaring above their previous peaks of 2007 and rental values climbing rapidly.
> 
> Ed Mead, director of Douglas & Gordon, a London estate agency, said: “With London property the only area to be showing price growth, and with foreign buyers and tenants bolstering weak domestic demand, it is not surprising that institutions are targeting residential investments.“Continued lack of rental stock is creating a booming private rented sector and this, allied to 10 per cent capital growth so far this year and similar forecast for the year ahead, means such schemes have a lot going for them.”
> 
> British Land has carried out residential development in the past, but generally alongside large office buildings to create a mixed-use scheme. It has also normally sold flats in these schemes to investors or homeowners rather than retained them as investments.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/212d492e-a26a-11e0-9760-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1QgwmYwZ4


----------



## Newcastle Guy

PortoNuts said:


> *New London Bridge House*
> ...


Hopefully this will compliment the Shard well.


----------



## Myster E

Hoping the cladding will mirror (no pun) the shards!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Westfield plans £1bn expansion of White City site*
> 
> *The plans include 1,700 homes and 500,000 sq ft of new retail space, including a department store which John Lewis is the early favourite to occupy. Westfield says the proposals will create 2,500 permanent jobs and represent a £1bn investment, although the development will be "phased over time". *
> 
> The extension would create a pedestrianised area adjacent to the existing shopping centre and connect with the town centre of Shepherd's Bush. At present, the land is occupied by access roads, service yards and warehouses.
> 
> Consultations will now take place with the local community. The plans will be on display in a three-day exhibition in the area next month.
> 
> Duncan Bower, director of development and asset management at Westfield, said: "We believe our plans represent an exciting new chapter for the area and will continue the regeneration of the area that is already under way."
> 
> Westfield London opened in 2008 and has been a major success for the Australian company. A second Westfield centre next to the Olympic Park in Stratford is due to open this September. It is anchored by John Lewis with other retailers including Primark and Forever 21.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...d-plans-1bn-expansion-of-White-City-site.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London commercial property 'set for growth'*
> 
> *London's commercial property sector shows no signs of cooling, according to Pearl & Coutts. *
> 
> Real estate firm Pearl & Coutts has tipped London's commercial property market to extend its recent strong growth, but acknowledged that space in the heart of the city may prove tricky to come by.
> 
> In its latest assessment of the sector, the company claimed early predictions of a sustained property investment boom appeared to have been borne out over recent months, with no signs of a slowdown heading into the second half of 2011.
> 
> "We have been sourcing sustainable premises day in day out for our clients," the agency commented in a statement. "We're also continuing to routinely look after the needs of multinationals to gain a presence in the capital."
> 
> Pearl & Coutts also noted that London was in "sharp contrast" to other areas of the UK, with prime office space prices climbing by around one-third since June 2009.
> 
> Last week, the Federation of Small Businesses called on the government to bring vacant commercial property back into use to serve as new premises for smaller and medium-sized enterprises.


http://www.commercialfinancegroup.co.uk/news/11502-london-commercial-property-set-for-growth


----------



## PortoNuts

New Croydon Council HQ.

by *neuphin*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Make wins planning for contentious London Wall scheme*
> 
> *Make has won planning for this ‘evolvable’ office scheme on the site of the 1950s St Alphage House, at London Wall in the City of London.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-rise 46,450m² London Wall Place project provoked a flurry of objections from residents in the nearby Barbican but was approved by the City of London’s Planning and Transportation Committee earlier today (27 June).
> 
> Backed by developer Hammerson the development features a 27,870m² headquarters block next to Foster & Partners’ Moorhouse building and a 16-storey multi-tenant tower on the western edge of the site - matching the height of Eric Parry’s neighbouring 5 Aldermanbury Square offices.
> 
> Ian Lomas, partner for MAKE said: ‘This is a complex site and the scheme balances the needs of Barbican residents with the reinvigoration of the City. As a practice we are proud of the scheme and are pleased this was approved by the committee.’
> 
> The proposal is understood to have received more than 130 letters of disapproval with many complaining about the potential imapct on the nearby remains of St Alphage Church tower (Grade II listed).
> 
> Martin Jepson, Hammerson managing director, London Group, added: ‘There has been overwhelming recognition from City of London Members of the scheme’s quality and this is a result of our commitment to constantly evolving the design and challenging traditional preconceptions of both the site and occupier’s needs.
> 
> ‘This is a prime location, where we could achieve completion in 2014 ready for full occupation in 2015. We expect London Wall Place to become a well known City landmark.’


http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...ontentious-london-wall-scheme/5210956.article


----------



## BodgeJob1

^^lol...objections from Barbican residents, without doubt the biggest single concentration of Nimby tossers in London.


----------



## Attitudelad

BodgeJob1 said:


> ^^lol...objections from Barbican residents, without doubt the biggest single concentration of Nimby tossers in London.


:lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Has $34B of Luxury-Homes in Pipeline*
> 
> *London has a pipeline of luxury-home developments valued at about 21 billion pounds ($34 billion) as a shortage of properties helped push prices to a record and spurred new projects, according to EC Harris LLP. *
> 
> Investors and developers plan to build 9,000 prime apartments and houses by the end of the decade that they’re aiming to sell for more than 1,000 pounds a square foot, according to a study released today by the London-based consulting firm. Of this amount, 4,000 units are scheduled to open in 2014 and 2015, EC Harris estimates.
> 
> Prices for prime residential properties in neighborhoods such as Chelsea, Mayfair and Kensington climbed to a record in June, real estate broker Knight Frank LLP estimates, as overseas buyers were attracted to London because of the weak pound and to find a haven for their wealth. Savills Plc, another broker, estimates that foreign buyers will spend 3.7 billion pounds buying prime residences in the British capital this year.
> 
> “London prime residential developers need to have a robust and realistic business plan,” said Mark Farmer, head of private residential consulting at EC Harris. Pitfalls include failing to ensure properties “will suit the unique requirements of an increasingly discerning future market.”
> 
> Among the new development projects are KOP Properties Pte. Ltd.’s revamp of 10 Trinity Square, which is opposite the Tower of London, and Richard Caring’s plans to convert the former U.S. Navy building on Grosvenor Square to luxury apartments.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...-home-developments-in-pipeline-on-demand.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *CapCo submits plans for Earls Court regeneration*
> 
> *EC Properties, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Capital & Counties Properties, has submitted plans for the regeneration of 13.3m sq ft of developable space in the Earls Court & West Kensington Opportunity Area. *
> 
> The planning applications include outline applications for the 77 acre Sir Terry Farrell Masterplan, plus a detailed application for the 7.5 acre Seagrave Road car park site.
> 
> The scheme will represent a multi-billion pound investment in London, and the project has a total estimated value of £8bn. More than 7,500 new homes and 12,000 new jobs will be created by the Masterplan which together with Seagrave Road involves 11.4m square feet of development. In addition to the new homes, the Masterplan includes new office space in Earls Court, leisure, hotel and retail space, as well as a new primary school, library, an integrated health centre and 23.5 acres of public open space including the 5 acre ‘Lost River Park’.
> 
> At present the Opportunity Area, which is identified in the Mayor’s London Plan, principally includes the Earls Court Exhibition Centres, owned by EC Properties; railway lands, largely owned by Transport for London; and the West Kensington and Gibbs Green housing estates, owned by the London Borough of Hammersmith & Fulham. The Masterplan has been developed by EC Properties on behalf of the three landowners.
> 
> Sir Terry Farrell, Founder of Terry Farrell & Partners, said: “We have developed a Masterplan that draws inspiration from the surrounding communities to create ‘Four Villages and a 21st Century High Street’ which will bring new homes, health & education facilities, as well as remarkable new open space to London.”


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001412&monthnameyear=July2011


----------



## PortoNuts

*Wandsworth Business Village*



LDN_EUROPE said:


> Spec sheet: http://www.rolfe-judd.co.uk/archite...ng/wandsworth-business-village/spec-sheet.pdf


----------



## PortoNuts

> *High-profile London offices 'will drive construction' *
> 
> *Growth of high-profile London offices is set to have a positive impact upon the construction industry.*
> 
> Such is the finding of a new report from the Construction Products Association (CPA), which noted that in the next five years, the building of offices will climb by more than 50 per cent.
> 
> It would appear that the development of London offices and other corporate space will be more successful than other parts of the sector. The report stated that by 2014, road construction will halve, while over the next three years, starts of public houses will decline by almost 40 per cent.
> 
> Commenting on the industry as a whole, CPA economics director Noble Francis stated that output in 2011 will retreat by 0.5 per cent, "followed by a greater fall of 2.8 per cent in 2012. In 2013 output will be broadly flat with just 0.2 per cent growth, before a return to some significant growth of 3.4 per cent in 2014".
> 
> One of the more recent high-profile London projects to be announced is the new one million sq ft City offices of Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Property Week recently reported that Tishman Speyer - which has previously led projects like New York's Rockefeller Center - has been selected by the financial giant to create the new base in the UK's capital.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/High-profile-London-offices-will-drive-construction/800611113.aspx


----------



## 486

*Laing O'Rourke leads Cheesegrater chase*










The UK's biggest privately owned building firm is close to clinching the prized £300 million contract to build British Land's Cheesegrater skyscraper.

Laing O'Rourke - also managing the construction of the 2012 Olympic Park - is the hot favourite to land the deal to build the 47-storey tower, industry sources say.

The glass skyscraper at 122 Leadenhall Street, designed by architect Richard Rogers, will stand 736 feet tall when completed in 2014.

The firm is understood to have pipped bidding rival Skanska, which built the Gherkin at 30 St Mary Axe, to the deal.

The Cheesegrater marks the builder's second major success in the capital this year, after it won a £400 million deal to build the UK Centre for Medical Research and Innovation near St Pancras - Europe's biggest medical research centre.

Plans for the Cheesegrater were shelved during the recession, but British Land brought the project out of mothballs last October after signing a £340 million 50/50 joint venture with the property arm of a Canadian pension fund, Oxford Properties, to complete the project.

In May, insurer Aon agreed to lease nearly a third of the building, when it signed heads of terms for 191,000 square feet with an option over a further 85,000 square feet.

British Land declined to comment but is understood to be poised to confirm the appointment within the next few weeks.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23968069-laing-orourke-leads-cheesegrater-chase.do


----------



## parcdesprinces

@PortoNuts: Wow !! Thanks for sharing these - 'up of the line' - articles !! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^

*Seager Distillery Tower *nearing completion.

by *SE9*.


----------



## SO143

> *Much more building work needed for London students
> 
> The current mini boom on construction of student accommodation has a long way to go in London before demand is met.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above: A Mansell student accomodation project at The Minories in London
> 
> Drivers Jonas Deloitte’s third annual crane survey of student accommodation in London records a near doubling in construction activity, with more than 7,700 bedspaces in progress. But the capital now supports a record number of full time students - up 6% cent on last year to 283,500. So the gulf between the number of students and the supply of purpose-built bedspaces continues to widen, despite the sharp increase in construction. As a result, rents continue to rise.
> 
> Chris Baldwin, head of student housing at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, said: “Our analysis shows that there are currently around 55,000 purpose-build student bedspaces in the capital. With the total number of full time higher education students in excess of 280,000, this provides accommodation for just 20% of the student population. The fact remains we are still a long way from filling the supply gap and this level of undersupply looks unlikely to ease any time soon. This is only being exacerbated by the lack of bank finance and tougher planning policy for developers as they struggle to get approval for schemes.”
> 
> This year, the report records 21 schemes under construction, compared to 11 last year. As a result, the number of bedspaces currently underway has risen by almost 90% from 4,078 to 7,744 with around one third of these units due for completion in 2011. Brent recorded the largest amount of construction activity with 1,095 bedspaces underway, albeit in just two schemes.
> 
> Andrew Gale, planning director at Drivers Jonas Deloitte, said: “We’ve seen planning policy across London evolve in the last 12 months and several local planning authorities harden against student accommodation development. In Southwark, Islington and Camden policymakers have adopted quite stringent policies to limit new student accommodation in their boroughs. The Panel Report for the London Plan, the hearing for which Drivers Jonas Deloitte presented evidence, has introduced a greater degree of flexibility and will be welcomed by private sector developers/operators. It will be interesting to see how this shift in strategic policy, and the further detail that is expected in the pending Housing SPD from the GLA, will influence the review of borough planning policies in the future."
> 
> Drivers Jonas Deloitte warns that restrictive local policies will limit new supply in the core central London locations. This will place a premium on existing stock and schemes currently with permission, as well as any schemes that secure consent in the future.
> 
> Mr Gale continued: “Achieving planning permission will require careful negotiation, by developers and operators who are smart and flexible. Bringing forward new student accommodation as part of mixed use development and partnering with universities, to address concerns about need and student management will improve the prospects of gaining planning permission, particularly in Southwark, Camden and Hammersmith & Fulham. We expect restrictive policies in central London to impact the pipeline in other boroughs. In particular, we will be watching Brent, Ealing, Greenwich, Hackney, Haringey and Newham over the next 12 months.”
> 
> Students studying in London are paying a growing premium for the privilege. Average rents in the capital currently stand at £145 per week, 55% above the UK average and rental growth has outstripped the UK as a whole by 7% over the last year.
> 
> The gap between rents for university and direct let accommodation remains wide, with direct let rents across all unit types averaging £216 per week, 79% higher than the university average of £130 per week.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....more-building-work-needed-for-london-students


----------



## PortoNuts

Let's take those obscene prices down.


----------



## BodgeJob1

New 170m, and 2 other 'low rise' towers (50m & 80m'ish) granted planning permission for Croydon, South London..


----------



## LondonFox

^ Great news for Croydon!! Another deprived area of London seeing investment...

Do we know if they are clearing any ugly buildings for the construction of these ones?


----------



## TedStriker

LondonFox said:


> ^ Great news for Croydon!! Another deprived area of London seeing investment...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get that excited. The whole area surrounding East Croyden will still remain by and large a run-down ghetto full of scum.
> 
> Is that too harsh..?


----------



## LondonFox

A tad...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration *

by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Overseas investor spend on Central London Offices up 25% in H1 2011*
> 
> *Overseas purchasers have invested £3.1bn on office space in Central London during the first six months of 2011, accounting for 57% of total office investment volumes in the capital according to Jones Lang LaSalle. This represents an increase of 25% on the same period last year when overseas investors transacted £2.5bn in Central London offices. *
> 
> Total investment volumes in office space in London in the first half of 2011 reached £5.4bn, compared with £4.2bn in the first half of 2010.
> 
> Damian Corbett, Head of London Capital Markets at Jones Lang LaSalle, said: “London remains the focus for global capital, with far eastern high net worth interest particularly evident. The last quarter has also seen a pick-up in activity from UK institutions. Development plays are attracting strong interest, especially those with residential conversion angles in core West End locations. Lack of stock continues to be an issue and with no sign of investor demand tailing off competition will remain strong for good quality assets.”
> 
> Over £1bn of office space in the West End was traded during Q2 2011, with overseas investors responsible for 36%, compared to 65% in Q1 (when the total traded was £1.2bn). Eight significant transactions took place during the quarter - the most notable deal was the sale of office space on Oxford Street at Jubilee House to a private Spanish investor for £160m.
> 
> Chris Brett, Director of Jones Lang LaSalle’s International desk, said: “'London continues to show relative value on a global basis so demand from overseas remains buoyant. Asian capital is a growing force in the London market and we expect this to continue in the third quarter, both by way of institutional demand and private wealth.”
> 
> In the City, which recorded £1.6bn of investment in the second quarter, overseas capital accounted for 57%. The first half of the year saw total investment volumes reach £3bn for office space in the City of London, an 85% increase on the equivalent period last year. Volumes have been driven by institutions, which accounted for 51 % of investment. The most significant transaction of the second quarter was the sale of 1 Finsbury Circus (pictured) by Invesco Real Estate for £141.5m.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001429&monthnameyear=July2011


----------



## REAPER666 94

BodgeJob1 said:


> New 170m, and 2 other 'low rise' towers (50m & 80m'ish) granted planning permission for Croydon, South London..


Is that a MAKE scheme??


----------



## SO143

> *Sellar's £500m The Place at London Bridge unveiled
> 
> 
> Sellar Property, on behalf of the Qatar-financed consortium LBQ, has officially unveiled its plans for The Place, a £500m headquarters opposite its £1.5bn Shard tower next to London Bridge Station.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together The Place and The Shard will bring forward more than 1m sq ft of office development by spring 2013 and comprise the £2bn London Bridge Quarter.
> 
> The 17-storey The Place, which was unveiled by Sellar founder Irvine Sellar this morning, comprises 600,000 sq ft of offices which will complete in spring 2013.
> 
> Sellar said the building, which has been designed by Shard architect Renzo Piano, would cost £136.5m to construct. It has been designed to “float” above the ground.
> 
> Sellar said the building’s office agents Colliers International and CB Richard Ellis would be seeking rents of around £55 per sq ft.
> 
> The 595,000 sq ft of offices at the Shard, which are being marketed by Jones Lang LaSalle and Knight Frank, will complete in summer 2012 and will seek rents of £55 per sq ft for the lower floors leading up to £60-£70 per sq ft for the top floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 74m high The Place will be dwarfed by The Shard (pictured above to the right of The Place) but will be one of the tallest structures in Southwark, looking down on other iconic buildings such as the Oxo Tower, the Blue Fin office and City Hall.
> 
> It will have floorplates of 31,000 sq ft on the first 13 floors tapering to 21,000 sq ft on floors 14 to 17. Tenants in the professional and media sectors will be targeted as well as major banks seeking support space.
> 
> Sellar added that together The Shard and The Place represented a “small town around one of London’s busiest transport hubs and a beacon of regeneration”.
> 
> Mark McAlister, head of City agency at Colliers, said: “The Place is a great building in its own right. The London Bridge Quarter is the icing on the cake for Southwark and the South Bank.”
> 
> Digby Flowers, head of central London agency at CB Richard Ellis, said: “This is the only building of this scale and significance to complete in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sellar said he wanted to drive “as much as aggravation” as possible between the agents on The Shard and The Place as they sought to land tenants.
> 
> Renzo Piano’s The Place design includes direct access into the tube and a 40m long entrance hall with a “parmesan flaked” marble lobby. It is estimated that more than 350,000 people will use the London Bridge tube hub every day.


http://www.costar.co.uk/en/assets/news/2011/July/Sellars-500m-The-Place-at-London-Bridge-unveiled/






> *Replacement DLR Station At Pudding Mill Lane Approved*
> 
> Newham's Strategic Development Committee has approved plans for a replacement Docklands Light Railway (DLR) station at Pudding Mill Lane.
> 
> The existing Pudding Mill Lane DLR station is located where the Crossrail route reaches the surface and therefore a new station needs to be constructed. The replacement DLR station will be constructed immediately to the south, between the River Lea and City Mill River.
> 
> The existing DLR station at Pudding Mill Lane will remain open to passengers until the new station is complete in 2013. Construction of the new DLR station will get underway later this year.
> 
> The new station will be purpose built to accommodate longer three-car DLR trains as well as providing improved step-free access. Outside the station, there will be a large open space which will link into wider pedestrian routes as well as providing connections with local bus routes. Significant levels of development are taking place in the Pudding Mill Lane area and the station has been designed to accommodate future increases in passenger demand as well as to incorporate escalators at a later date.
> 
> Howard Smith, London Rail's Chief Operating Officer said: "TfL welcomes the opportunity presented by Crossrail's construction to provide DLR passengers with a brand new station at Pudding Mill Lane.
> 
> "The new station will be able to accommodate many more passengers than the existing station which will support future development as well as the future use of the Olympic stadium."
> 
> The Crossrail Act 2008 granted outline planning permission for the replacement station, while allowing the London Borough of Newham to approve details in relation to external design and materials as well as boundary walls, fences and lighting.
> 
> Five new tunnel portals will be constructed as part of Crossrail at Royal Oak, Pudding Mill Lane, North Woolwich, Victoria Dock and Plumstead.
> 
> The Crossrail works at Pudding Mill Lane involve the construction of 300m long tunnel portal structure and a 120m long approach ramp. It is these works which require the rebuilding of the existing DLR station further south.
> 
> The Pudding Mill Lane portal site will receive the tunnel boring machines (TBMs) which will create the Crossrail tunnels from Stepney Green. The first TBM will arrive at Pudding Mill Lane in spring 2014 and the second in summer 2014.
> 
> Once operational, Crossrail trains will emerge from the central section tunnels at Pudding Mill Lane, using the portal structure and ramp to join the Great Eastern Main Line to make their way towards Shenfield. DLR passengers will be able to interchange with Crossrail at Stratford station.
> 
> Enabling works for Pudding Mill Lane Portal started over a year ago and are on schedule to be completed at the end of 2011. Main construction for Pudding Mill Lane Portal is now underway.


http://www.build.co.uk/construction_news.asp?newsid=129525


----------



## PortoNuts

jack_jones said:


> *Floating Village for Royal Docks*
> 
> *A pleasure garden and a floating village containing restaurants and bars could be on their way to the Royal Docks after Newham Council backed the developments in principle. Members of the strategic planning committee were also told of a proposal for a block on the edge of the dock containing 200 homes and a hotel.*
> 
> The works are part of a regeneration scheme for the area, which has seen the Siemens Pavilion and the cable car approved at a previous meeting.
> 
> Both the village and the garden were winners in last year's Meanwhile London competition run by Newham Council and the London Development Agency to kick-start further redevelopment for the area.
> 
> Called The Corniche, the floating village would be situated on the water in Royal Victoria Dock and is based around a floating swimming pool, inspired by European cities such as Berlin, Paris and Copenhagen.
> 
> It would include five restaurants, a bar and a cafe. The first phase, including the lido, would be open by next summer.
> 
> In the meeting on Tuesday councillors were told that the village would "reinforce the Royal Docks' economic role by embracing the opportunities for tourism and leisure".
> 
> The temporary pleasure garden, would be in place for three years. Based on the derelict ground on the southern side of Royal Victoria Dock, it would include gardens and a 15m dome for events and gigs.
> 
> It would also see a roll down cinema screen put on the side of Grade-II listed building Silo D.
> 
> Castlelands Construction is behind the hotel and residential development which would be based in Tidal Basin Road, to the north of Royal Victoria Dock.
> 
> It received approval from councillors at the meeting.
> 
> It will see a 25-storey building for homes and a 17-floor construction for the hotel. It will also include retail space and a health club.
> 
> The consultation produced 31 letters of objection from residents including those upset about the destruction of the historic but now derelict Tidal Basin Taver.
> 
> However, the committee were told that these were outweighed by the positive impacts of regeneration for the area.
> 
> The council report said it would "create an elegant landmark building" appropriate for a building "at the gateway to the Royal Docks".


:cheers2:


----------



## LondonFox

Unreal!!!

London paving the way forward as usual.


----------



## El_Greco

Looks interesting.


----------



## Langur

I don't like the idea of cluttering up the Royal Docks. I love the large plane of flat water. It creates a sense of wide space and calm that is rare in London.


----------



## El_Greco

Its just water. It would be crazy not to exploit such space in some way. Besides the place is always dead so maybe this will bring some life to this part of London.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Ealing Approve Darling Residential Tower*
> 
> *Plans by Darling Associates for a new 75.6 metre tall residential tower on Uxbridge Road in Ealing, West London, have been approved by the local council.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lead by developer Frogmore Estates, the project features the demolition of Westel House, an obsolete sixties office building that was previously slated for renovation and is the tallest building in the area to this day.
> 
> In its place will be the construction of three new buildings consisting of a 111-bedroom four star hotel, a part 21 part 18 floor, 98-apartment tower aimed at the private residential market, and a low-rise 33 unit residential building aimed predominantly at families. Along the Uxbridge Road frontage a new landscaped space will be created.
> 
> The buildings, and in particular the tower present differing looks depending on from what angle they are viewed. When seen from the south which will be a common view thanks to the nearby locations of Walpole Park and Lammas Park, the tower presents an elegantly sharp profile, which contrasts with the broader and bulkier frontage visible along Craven Road with the architect having attempted to split the mass into two. The façade of the building with its full height windows and balconies is clearly that of a residential one.
> 
> On the other hand, the hotel rises to 9-storeys and fits in with the neighbouring buildings rather than dominating like the tower. The façade offered to Uxbridge Road features full height windows arranged in such a way as to create fashionable zigzagging vertical patterns and add a little zing to it.
> 
> With the backing of the local council, now all the developer and architect need to do is win over the Mayor's office, something easier said than done. If it does get the eventual go-ahead it will be the tallest building built in the borough for almost five decades.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/image...EalingApproveDarlingResidentialTower_pic1.jpg


----------



## LondonFox

Interesting looking tower.


----------



## SO143

*London cycle hire scheme to expand west*


> Mayor announces scheme's extension to south-west and west boroughs within two years, funded partly by £25m from Barclays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, no hands … London mayor Boris Johnson is joined by members of the public at Westfield shopping centre as he announces plans to expand the city's cycle hire scheme to west and south-west boroughs. Photograph: Julian Makey/Rex Features
> 
> London's mass cycle hire scheme is to expand into new parts of the city following a first year of operation which saw more than 6m journeys using the distinctive, blue-and-grey bikes.
> 
> The expansion was announced by London's mayor, Boris Johnson, at an event before this weekend's anniversary of the scheme, modelled on similar systems in Paris and elsewhere, and the biggest public cycling project in the UK.
> 
> The London version was launched amid gloomy predictions of possible indifference, mass vandalism and theft, and likely carnage as many thousands of inexperienced, helmet-less cyclists took to the capital's busy streets.
> 
> More or less all of these have been prove wrong. Bike use has peaked at almost 30,000 trips a day, and while there have been a small number of minor injuries to users the scheme has, as yet, experienced no major accidents.
> 
> This has happened even amid regular grumbles about the computerised docking station system, run by outside contractors Serco, which has been plagued with gremlins.
> 
> Thursday's announcement will see the bikes spread west and south-west, into parts of the boroughs of Wandsworth, Hammersmith and Fulham, Lambeth, and Kensington and Chelsea. This will happen within the next two years, funded in part by an extra £25m from the scheme's sponsors, Barclays.
> 
> By next spring, there will be an initial westward "spur" expansion to reach the massive Westfield shopping centre in Shepherd's Bush, financed in part by £4m from the centre's operators.
> 
> Johnson marked the anniversary with a press event at Westfield, riding one of the bikes around the shopping centre's main floor for the benefit of the cameras, and roping in shoppers to ride alongside him, one of whom managed to fall off.
> 
> The rental bikes, he argued, had made the city safer for all cyclists, claiming London had seen a 15% increase in cycling since the scheme was launched, while overall deaths and serious injuries to cyclists had fallen.
> 
> He said: "I think we are seeing a change. Most drivers have really learned that they must expect cyclists on the roads. Maybe to begin with people found it irritating but they're getting the hang of it. They realise London is a cycle city."
> 
> The hope was that as the bikes became more common, Londoners would increasingly abandon cars for short, local journeys and errands such as shopping, he said "I'm starting to sound messianic and nannying now, but you don't need to get into a car to do some of these things."
> 
> There was no reason why the docking stations could not be extended into thus-far ignored areas of the capital, for example to the north and south-east, Johnson added: "We're prepared to go in any direction. The sole constraints are time and money."
> 
> The first phase of the rental system, which took a number of months to complete, involves a planned 6,000 machines across 400 rental points. The pre-Olympic eastward expansion will see an extra 2,000 bikes added to the fleet.
> 
> Johnson said that even as a keen cyclist with his own bike he used the scheme "from time to time".
> 
> He said: "It's a different experience, a more stately, ceremonious kind of ride It's more sit-up-and-beg, which I like. I wish my own bike was more like that – I'll have to get cowhorn handlebars."
> 
> Perhaps unfairly on Johnson's predecessor, Ken Livingstone, who first devised the scheme, the machines have become known to most Londoners as "Boris bikes". The mayor insisted he resisted this term: "I call them – religiously – the Transport for London Barclays cycle hire scheme."


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jul/28/london-cycle-hire-scheme-expand-west


----------



## SO143

*Shell Centre on South Bank to have £300m redevelopment*


> *A landmark building in on the South Bank of the Thames is to undergo a £300m redevelopment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shell Centre will be redeveloped by Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar
> 
> The Shell Centre, which occupies land between Waterloo Station and Hungerford Bridge, will be redeveloped by Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar.
> 
> It follows an agreement with Shell International Limited, which will relocate 1,700 staff to Canary Wharf and The Strand during the works.
> 
> Shell has had a presence on the South Bank for more than 50 years.
> 
> Shell will retain the freehold of the site with Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar holding a 999 year lease for the site, excluding the Tower. This is subject to planning permission.
> 
> On completion of the Shell Centre development, all London based staff will return to the South Bank.
> 
> Considerable reinvestment
> The oil company will continue to occupy the Tower and lease part of a new building for its London headquarters.
> 
> Graham van't Hoff, Chairman, Shell UK said: "This is a great step forward and represents considerable reinvestment in the South Bank.
> 
> "Shell Centre is our long-term home in London and we're keen to start working with Canary Wharf Group, Qatari Diar and local stakeholders to develop and deliver a project that will benefit both London and the local community."
> 
> The developers will carry out public consultation and engagement throughout the application process.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14327994


----------



## SO143

> *Rooftop walkway above Greenwich O2 approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 July 2011 Last updated at 03:27 ET
> 
> *A walkway over the top of London's O2 complex has been given approval.*
> 
> It is hoped the temporary structure will be built above the venue in Greenwich, south-east London, in time for the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> It will be suspended from two of the former Millennium Dome's yellow masts and lead to an observation platform.
> 
> It will be almost 200m (656ft) long and 60m (196ft) above the ground at its highest point, and be capable of holding up to 90 people at one time.
> 
> Planners at Greenwich Council approved the plans at a meeting on Thursday.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14337973


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*

by *SE9*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Facebook expands UK operation*
> 
> *Facebook is moving into a larger office in London as it expands its advertising business operation in the UK. *
> 
> However, the social networking company has shunned Silicon Roundabout, the East London cluster in Shoreditch where many technology companies have their offices. Instead the Soho-based Facebook UK operation is moving to Covent Garden, where it is renting a 36,000 square-foot listed building.
> 
> Facebook UK will be moving into the new large space, which spans three floors, in January 2012, four years after first opening a small office just off Carnaby Street in London. The 70-strong team, which is headed up by Joanna Shields, the company’s vice-president and managing direct of Europe, the Middle East and Africa, is currently recruiting.
> 
> Shields: “As Facebook’s growth continues, we are delighted to be expanding our operations in the UK with a move to a larger office in central London next year. With over 30 million people using Facebook every month in the UK, and over 750 million globally, we’re excited about the next phase in our development."
> 
> Facebook’s UK office focuses mainly on advertising sales, while all of the major product development continues in the US.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/8668839/Facebook-expands-UK-operation.html



> *Gensler works on Facebook’s new London office*
> 
> *Facebook is set to open a new office in London’s Covent Garden, with architect and interiors consultancy Gensler working on office designs.*
> 
> Gensler is refurbishing a 3600m2 space in a listed building for the social media giant, which is set to move into the space in early 2012.
> 
> Gensler says its brief is to ‘recreate the signature global Facebook brand’ in the interiors work.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the consultancy says this is the first time Gensler has worked for Facebook in Europe, although it has previously worked on US projects for the brand.
> 
> Facebook also has a London office on Carnaby Street.


http://www.designweek.co.uk/gensler-works-on-facebook’s-new-london-office/3028857.article


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lewisham Regeneration*

by unravelled on Flickr.














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/unravelled/tags/lewisham/


----------



## 540_804

BodgeJob1 said:


> New 170m, and 2 other 'low rise' towers (50m & 80m'ish) granted planning permission for Croydon, South London..


The tallest looks very similar to a proposal for Lexington, KY, USA proposed by Studio Gang Architects.










Of course, the Croydon proposal is ~50m taller. :cheers:


----------



## 486

*Eurozone exiles lift prices of London's luxury homes*










Nervous Greeks and Italians seeing the UK luxury property as a safe haven for their cash, sent prime London house prices soaring higher during July than at any other time in the last six months, agents said today.

The values of flats and houses costing more than £3 million soared almost 10% in the year to July, according to estate agent Knight Frank.

It said that was the highest jump since January, and was thanks to millionaires in Europe's sickest economies investing in property in wealthy London enclaves to escape the eurozone debt crisis.

Spaniards, Italians and Greeks are now following Arabs and Russians in buying luxury homes in areas such as Mayfair, Kensington and Knightsbridge.

Gráinne Gilmore, head of UK residential research at Knight Frank, told Bloomberg the number of luxury homes for sale has risen by about 8% since the start of the year, but prices have still shot up.

"The increase in supply is in no way making up for the pent-up demand," she said.

"Chelsea homes are now selling for 7.7% more than in January, whilst Mayfair residences have seen values rise 7.2%. With everything that's going on in the eurozone, London is definitely seen as a safe haven.

"You can't underestimate the demand that is coming from overseas."

This has been spurred on by the slide in value of sterling, making multi-million pound London homes more affordable for foreign buyers.

The surge in July was also partly due to Middle Eastern investors piling into the capital before the start of Ramadan this month, Knight Frank said.

Rival agency Savills has reported the proportion of non-British, western Europeans buying prime property in London rose to 14% this year, from 11% in 2010, and is expected to grow further.

SPF Private Clients, the wealth management arm of Savills, predicts prime central London prices will increase by 30% over the next five years.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23974580-eurozone-exiles-lift-prices-of-londons-luxury-homes.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Occupancy levels continue to rise across Central London offices*
> 
> *New research from Colliers International has shown that net stock absorption of office space in Central London reached 1.8m sq ft in H1 2011, resulting in a rise in occupancy across all core locations.*
> 
> The market for office space in the West End saw six month occupancy rise at its fastest rate since pre-credit crunch in H2 2005 and now stands at 94%. Grade A absorption remains strong but H1 2011 shows levels moderating, primarily due to below average take-up of office space in the City.
> 
> Central London availability fell to a 30 month low driven by a fall in Central London Grade A availability of 17% in the past 12 months. In the West End market, Grade A availability has seen an even sharper decline over the past year, down by 55%. However, take-up of top quality product has begun to peak due to the lack of new space being delivered onto the market. The Central London office market saw quarterly take-up rise by just 7%, as overall availability fell by 10%.
> 
> The lack of availability of Grade A stock is starting to have a significant impact upon headline rents, specifically across the West End market. Some locations have already are seen double digit growth in 2011 to date.
> 
> While competition for Grade A space continues to drive up headline figures, the second-hand market is also beginning to see significant falls in vacancy as cost-conscious occupiers look for alternative options in the core locations. Second-hand availability is down by 19% since the start of 2011.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001437&monthnameyear=July2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Plans go in for £60m Thames floating walkway*
> 
> *A consortium, which includes Mace, has submitted plans for a £60m floating walkway on the north bank of the Thames. Mace and architect Gensler helped to draw-up designs for the London River Park, which is scheduled for a fast-track completion in time for the Queen’s Jubilee celebrations and Olympics next year.*
> 
> Developer London River Park, led by Singapore based investor Venus Group, submitted detailed plans to the City of London Corporation. The 1km long walkway will provide a 12m wide floating pontoon to run parallel to the existing disjointed pathways and streets that currently connect the north bank of the river.
> 
> The 420m western section of the park will start to the east of Blackfriars Bridge and terminate just after Southwark Bridge. The next 540m eastern section will start to the east of Cannon Street Rail Bridge and run east of Customs House by Tower Bridge. This part of the project will include a swimming pool and docking station for Thames passenger services.
> 
> Along this route eight themed pavilions will be built to showcase London and for hosting events beside the Thames.
> 
> Head of property and construction at Venus Group, John Naylor, said: “This is a very exciting moment for the team and we are proud to have submitted plans for the floating London River Park. “These plans have been shaped by the expertise of many expert and experienced hands, as well as the people of London. He added: “With the backing of the City of London and Greater London Assembly, we can make the floating river park a reality in time for the Queen’s Jubilee celebrations next year."


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/08/02/plans-submitted-for-60m-thames-floating-walkway/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Qatari Diar seals property development deal*
> 
> *Qatari Diar is to redevelop the Shell Centre in London's South Bank. Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Company and Canary Wharf Group have signed a property development agreement with Shell International to refurbish one of its sites.*
> 
> Both companies will now contribute £150 million to redevelop the Shell centre in London's South Bank, securing the 5.25 plot on a 999-year lease, with Canary Wharf Group acting as the construction manager.
> 
> The development itself will comprise residential, retail and office space, while Shell itself will retain the famed 1950s, 27-storey tower in the middle of the centre.
> 
> Now, commercial property planning permission is being sought, with designs and a construction timetable submitted to the relevant stakeholders and local planning authorities.
> 
> "We look forward to working with our partners at Canary Wharf Group and the local community to redevelop this iconic location," group chief executive of Qatari Diar Mohammed bin Ali Al Hedfa remarked.
> 
> According to Peter Mindenall, IPINGlobal.com researcher, noted that the Olympics next year will give the property sector a boost, with a hike in rental yields expected in the lead-up to the Games.


http://www.commercialfinancegroup.co.uk/news/11604-qatari-diar-seals-property-development-deal


----------



## 486

*Covent Garden is thriving for Capco*

Asian and US brands are jumping on the success of the Apple store in Covent Garden to launch their first UK outposts in the area, landlord Capital & Counties said today.

As British luxury good retailers flock to Asia, Capco's chief executive Ian Hawksworth said: "Foreign retailers are talking to us about using Covent Garden as their first entry into the capital. London is the number one target for American and Asia Pacific retailers and the Olympics is adding further impetus.

"We've just signed up [Hong Kong handbag store] Rabeanco, and it's a theme. More Asian and US brands want representation in the London market. Generally, Asian firms like a recognised addresses, and Covent Garden is one."

Capco has introduced 41 new brands to the Covent Garden estate in the last five years, including Burberry Brit and macaroon maker Ladurée over the past six months. Some 45 million visitors now flock to the area each year, helping Capco hike rents in Long Acre, the Market Building and King Street to record levels in the six months to July.

Its net asset value per share hit 154p, up 4% over six months. That was dragged back by disappointing numbers from its exhibition venues at Earls Court and Olympia. Pre-tax profit rose 28% to £70.2 million.

The London landlord is pressing ahead with its £8 billion Earls Court development, where it has submitted planning permission to build 7500 new homes and two million square feet of commercial, retail and leisure space. Capco said it had paid Hammersmith & Fulham council a £15 million deposit for a one-year "exclusivity period" to consider including the West Kensington and Gibbs Green housing estates in its development plans. The council need only return £10 million if the deal doesn't go through.

Also today, Hawksworth said he had "made representations" to Transport for London about its move to suspend regular District Line services to Kensington Olympia Tube station.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-23975214-covent-garden-is-thriving-for-capco.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *UNITE Plan Kings Cross Student Carbuncle*
> 
> *One of the numerous new pieces of student housing planned for around Kings Cross in London is being developed by the UNITE Group and Travis Perkins.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design from Bellis Cooley consists of a mixed-use building on the west of St Pancras Way, and will host not only 564 student bedrooms, but also a 3,877 square metre builder supplier run by Travis Perkins. The intention is to construct the building supply warehouse with the student housing occupying the floors above it in a series of cluster flats split into four blocks with the tallest part in the centre adding up to ten floors in total.
> 
> The design of the building clearly features pre-fabricated construction, something that is becoming increasingly popular with the student housing market. There is the repetitive use of small square windows that line the plainly clad building. Some effort is made to break up the façade a little by having contrasting grey cladding with the cream, but like it or not it appears as a wall along St Pancras Way that perhaps one would guess was a young offenders institution.
> 
> To counter this somewhat, projecting red boxes feature sparingly but tacked on like an after-thought, whilst there are set backs at various points above the warehouse that allow for the creation of roof gardens.
> 
> Unfortunately many of the views feature a building with a bulky mass, one that cannot be reduced through additional step-backs on the upper floor because the developers have decided to plump for a modular construction system. This also prevents varying sizes of windows being used so the construction technique enforces repetition.
> 
> Inside the cluster flats are arranged in such a way that long corridors connect them to the lifts with many lacking any daylight at all. Almost all the common rooms of the cluster flats have single aspect views, with the windows being the same small ones as used in the bedrooms. There are however few regulations for student housing that could be used to change this.
> 
> Ultimately, the design on show is worthy of the worst student carbuncles seen in Leicester or Leeds, and will struggle to ever get planning approval from the Mayor of London's office in its current form although Camden council have given it their thumbs up, only earlier this week.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2904


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SO143

Watch LONDON 2012 :cheer:


----------



## SO143

*Boris Johnson will use a March event to push London’s Tech City as the digital capital of Europe*

The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, will speak at Digital London, an event designed to promote London as the digital capital of Europe, in March 2012.

The organisers hope the two day event, on 13 and 14 March in the Excel centre in Docklands, will be a sort of “Digital Davos” (echoing the World Economic Forum’s annual get together for senior politicians and industrialists), and draw enough tech visionaries to put London’s Tech City on the map, and boost the national and local economy.

Promoting Silicon Roundabout

The event is all about building up London’s tech credibility during the Olympic year, and adding lustre to Tech City, the East London area often referred to as “Silicon Roundabout“, intended by Johnson and Prime Minister David Cameron as a legacy from the Olympics.

“Digital London is a fantastic showcase for the city,” said Johnson. “London’s position as a centre for technology, innovation and creativity underpins its growing position as the digital capital of Europe.”

Describing the event as “the Davos of Digital”, Adam Malik of event organiser, Maven Cast, said it would boost growth and opportunity. “We will be inviting visionaries, policy makers and technology leaders from around the world to share their experiences on delivering digital services for both public and private sectors and creating an environment for innovation.”

Sponsors so far include Adobe, BroadVision, Colt, Google, Intel, Match.com, Microsoft. Qualcomm and Vodafone.
Tech City so far has had investment from Cisco and others and has been considered for Twitter’s European headquarters. it has also been given a 1.5Gbps broadband trial by Virgin Media.


http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/mayor-boris-to-address-digital-london-event-36028


----------



## SO143

*Work steps up on London's most ambitious station redevelopment*

As these incredible images detail, constructions works are picking up pace at King’s Cross Station in the heart of London’s Borough of Camden. Designed by experienced architects John McAslan + Partners, the multi-phase scheme takes a three-pronged approach: re-use, restore, and new build. The various train sheds and buildings across the Western Range are being re-used, the Station’s original Grade I listed facade from 1852 is being uncovered and restored to its former splendour, and an extensive new Western Concourse will be inserted above the London Underground Ticketing Hall.

Arguably the most arresting of the scheme’s attributes is a towering steel funnel which welcomes travellers to the Station through its metal tendrils. Rising 20m from the station floor, the white fluted structure spans the entire 150m width of the Grade I listed Western Range drawing attention to the beautiful heritage architecture beneath which has been uncovered for the first time since 1972.

Chairman of John McAslan + Partners, John McAslan comments: “It’s incredible to watch the reinvention of the station taking shape into a compelling piece of place-making for London. You can already see how the Western Concourse – Europe’s largest single span station structure and the heart of the development – reconnects this much-loved Victorian terminus to its context. It’s immensely satisfying to see the project move forward at such pace and we look forward to celebrating the project’s completion in 2012 for the London Olympics.”

With the official opening date of the station only seven months away, work is really pressing on to hit the deadline. The images to the left show just how much of the funnel structure is now in place, with restoration procedures well underway and large sections of rebuffed brickwork gleaming through the steel columns. The five buildings that form the Western Range are being fully renewed, with the Northern Wing rebuilt to its original design after it was destroyed many years ago during WWII, and the Main Train Shed and adjacent Suburban Train Shed are also being restored and exposed to the public view.


*Magic new images of King's Cross*






































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=17244


----------



## El_Greco

Fantastic!


----------



## scalatrava89

That is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen. What a structure.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

I am speechless :applause:


----------



## marino354

This strucuture remind me the Soumaya Museum of mexico


----------



## PortoNuts

Better than the renders, which is not very common. :applause:


----------



## SO143

*Heathrow replacement to be dreamed up by leading architectural firm*










Plans to build a huge new airport for London from reclaimed land in the river Thames have been given a significant boost by a leading architectural firm.

Foster + Partners, the company behind London's Gherkin, the Reichstag parliament renovation in Berlin and - perhaps most significantly - the Chek Lap Kok International Airport in Hong Kong, revealed July 31 that it is working on a detailed study for an integrated transport project called the "Thames Hub."

The vision would include an airport capable of handling 150 million passengers a year, new rail links, a tidal energy barrage and a flood protection barrier for London.

Foster + Partners is spending £100,000 (approx. €114,000) on the design, which is being produced in conjunction with Halcrow, the firm behind projects like Abu Dhabi's Yas Island and Seoul's Incheon Airport.

London has suffered an aviation problem for some years now, with an explosion in air travel pushing the aging London Heathrow - already one of the world's busiest international airports - close to a breaking point.

The construction of a new airport in the Thames Estuary as a solution has been mooted in the past, most notably by London's ambitious mayor Boris Johnson, and although critics have described the plans as fantasy, Foster + Partners founder Lord Foster vehemently disagrees.

"These visionary proposals are far from future fantasy," said the firm's famous namesake.

"They are both essential and down to earth. This move would greatly improve the quality of life for Londoners by reducing pollution and improving security. It would also allow London to compete with rapidly expanding airports in Europe and the Middle East."

While Foster points out that Hong Kong's international airport (regularly voted one of the best in the world) was built on an island reclaimed from the sea in just four years, his vision for London is a long-term one, spanning the next 50 years to 2060.

The full vision, and an assessment of the proposals, will be released in full this September.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...up-by-leading-architectural-firm-2333053.html


----------



## BodgeJob1

So boring that i can hardly get the enthusiasm up to post this, but here goes...

*Canary Wharf to build new tower*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/.../8688157/Canary-Wharf-to-build-new-tower.html


...dont get too excited ( i certainly didnt)...just another boring,bland mid-rise filler (110m to 130m, no one is quite sure yet on final height or design)...

Either this...Yawnnnn, Zzzzzz (130m)










or thi...ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (110m)










Still, i suppose the fact that, OMG!!!...Canary Wharf is actually going to have something built is a positive, right?..


----------



## PortoNuts

Both versions are bland but okay, the positive side is there's some construction activity in CW.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Saffron Square Tower*

by* csk*.


----------



## 486

*Thames cable car could be on course for Olympics*

-- _Link to The Wharf article_ --

It's only seven weeks since construction began on the Thames cable car but don't bet against it being operational before the London Olympics. The £50million link from the Royal Docks to the Greenwich Peninsula is one Mayor of London Boris Johnson has personally pushed through, despite the absence of promised private investment. The project costs are being paid by Transport for London, which it said will be recouped through sponsorship and ticket sales.

Last week The Wharf went for a look at the site of the cable car's north station in Royal Victoria Dock. The rate of progress is astonishing. Piles have been driven 44m into the dock bed, and work on this stage of the project should be completed at the end of this month. The next stage will be the laying of a concrete base for the 550sq m station to stand on, before the building of the station itself begins.

It's a complicated, complex project but one TfL and their contractors Mace and Doppelmayr are determined to bring in on budget and on time - even if they won't confirm when it will open. Matthew Randall, project manager for Mace, explained some of the intricacies. He said: "Work is going well. We're on course to finish piling at the end of the month and then we start laying the concrete. We're also preparing to build the towers to carry the cable. The tallest will be 85m high, to ensure that the cable car is never less than 54m above the river. The last part of the project will be to lay the cable across, and we use a helicopter to do that, so we'll just hope it's not a windy day when we do it."

Anyone concerned about noise and safety should not be worried according to TfL project manager Daniel Alston. He said: "We'll have deflectors and cladding to reduce any noise. The design is such it keeps the noise inside the building, while passengers on the gondolas will have a quiet journey. Wind is something we have been looking at in particular. Its been designed with reference to 2007, which was a particularly windy year for this part of London. We'll have anemometers on the tower tops to measure the wind and cameras monitoring the cable. If it gets too windy the gondolas slow down. Passenger safety is the most important thing to us. What we're aiming for is 97 per cent performance criteria to keep the cable car in operation in all weather conditions."

While the cable car would be useful for ferrying spectators between the Olympic venues at The O2 and Excel, TfL restated there is no pressure to have it ready for the start of the Games next July. A spokeswoman said: "The cable car project is progressing well and is scheduled for completion during summer 2012. However, this project is not part of the Olympics Transport plan and is therefore not required to be completed in time for the Games and will be managed accordingly. This exciting new river crossing will stimulate regeneration in this area including the new Enterprise Zone in the Royal Victoria Docks."

It's certainly an impressive engineering project, and one east London will watch grow over the coming months. But will it prove to be the answer to the area's pressing need improved river crossings? The answer to that is still up in the air.

*Facts and figures:*

The cable car will span 1.1km across the Thames from North Greenwich to the Royal Victoria Dock
The north station will be built on piles in the dock, the south station is to be located close to the London Soccerdome and The O2. Both stations will be around 550sq m in size.
The cable car will have 34 gondolas, each capable of carrying up to 10 passengers. It will be able to carry up to 2,500 passengers in each direction every hour.
Between 20 and 25 people will work on the link when it's in operation.















Courtesy of woodgnome.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

> *London Redesigned for Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cornwall Terrace used to be part of a royal hunting estate, but the area is now wait-listed by Russians looking to move there._
> 
> The mansions that line Cornwall Terrace in London look like traditional British homes on the outside, but their interiors are getting a Slavic feel thanks to elite Russian clients who are looking to own a piece of English history.
> 
> The demand from rich Russians is so great that London's real estate developers are reconstructing some former residences of England's historical figures, including poets and admirals, to suit the specific tastes of clients.
> 
> Three homes on Cornwall Terrace, which is located within a former royal hunting estate, have been redesigned with Russians in mind.
> 
> The clients want homes with high ceilings, archaic characteristics, one-of-a-kind furniture, pianos in the lobby and windows that overlook parks, according to the developers that work with the elite market. Home cinemas, saunas, swimming pools, gyms and ample parking are also considered basic requirements.
> 
> The redesign can take eight to 10 months, after which the new owners are fully set to move in.
> 
> "The only thing they need to bring is their comb and their toothbrush," said Beth Dean, sales and marketing director of developer Oakmayne Bespoke.
> 
> The properties offer round-the-clock support for occupants.
> 
> Harrods Estates apartments provide 24-hour concierge service and a property management team that prepares everything before the Russian owner arrives at his London home.
> 
> Staff is also never far away, with residences for drivers, personal assistants and nannies located in the former mews at the back of the main house.
> 
> Security is a key demand of Russian clients, regardless of whether they buy property abroad or domestically, said Alexander Shatalov, chief executive officer of IntermarkSavills.
> 
> The apartments by Harrods Estates are equipped with security cameras, while Oakmayne Bespoke houses are linked to smart technology so the owner can monitor his property from anywhere in the world.
> 
> Inside, Russians want luxurious furniture and fabrics, said a designer with Helen Green Design, which has worked on one of the houses on Cornwall Terrace. She draped the home in silks, velvet and furs to meet customer needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Interiors combine standard European elite tastes with Russian opulence._
> 
> "When we're talking about Russian clients, we're really talking about opulence and luxury," she said.
> 
> A designer with Moscow-based L-Project Design Studio said she has decorated elite Russian homes with lamps that are covered in pearls and hand carvings of roses on glass.
> 
> "There is a Russian mentality of wanting to live in opulence," she said.
> 
> But the Russians' decadent tastes are not what they were several years ago, the designer said. They are adjusting to European tastes, making orders to fill houses with fur carpets, leather upholstery, sparkling wallpaper and glossy furniture rarer.
> 
> Their tastes have also become more aligned with those of elite buyers in general.
> 
> "Oscar Wilde's immortal phrase 'I have simple tastes and am always satisfied with the best' is very much applicable to wealthy compatriots abroad," Shatalov said.
> 
> But it is still easy to spot a Russian client, developers say. Unlike other nationalities, Russians don't give them any breaks.
> 
> "They want to know how everything works," Dean said. "They're not just looking on the outside, but what's inside the walls."
> 
> She said Russian clients come to them after doing extensive research. They are savvy about warranties and can be counted on to check electric outlets and the heating system.
> 
> "They will notice a bump on the floors," said Gary Hersham, managing director at Beauchamp Estates.
> 
> The developers are taking a personalized approach to market their properties to Russians.
> 
> Oakmayne Bespoke representatives travel to Russia as well as Azerbaijan, Ukraine and Kazakhstan to hold private meetings with perspective clients, Dean said. Harrods Estates has a specialized team that works with Russian clients and a helicopter to showcase their properties.
> 
> The market for elite houses is small, but the properties are getting attention. Russians, Arabs and South Asians are the biggest players on the elite market right now, said Shirley Humphrey, sales and marketing director of Harrods Estates.
> 
> IntermarkSavills sees more and more Russians buying homes in the Cornwall Terrace area that cost from £5 million ($8 million) to £15 million. Beauchamp Estates has sold more than 10 units in excess of £25 million over the past year.
> 
> Russians are shopping abroad more confidently than 10 years ago, Humphrey said.
> 
> "Now they know the market. They know where they want to live," she said. "They know the street where they want to live, the building, the floor."
> 
> Some of the clients are even on waiting lists for specific buildings or apartments, Humphrey said.
> 
> Demand for family homes, in particular, has grown. Hersham said he has seen a trend over the past two years of elite Russians relocating to bigger properties as their children move in after enrolling in British schools.
> 
> But the market options may be drying up soon because London has few properties that are capable of undergoing the extensive reconstruction work that developers need to do to satisfy Russian clients.
> 
> "We need to go back to the bones of the house," Dean said. "If we can't do that, we won't touch it."


http://www.themoscowtimes.com/busin...igned-for-moscow/441756.html#no#ixzz1Uy4KiLy8
The Moscow Times


----------



## SO143

:applause: Good Job.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

> *Cameron’s High-Tech Vision Lacks Cheap London Space*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Silicon Roundabout” -- the traffic circle on the edge of the main financial area that’s the hub of the city’s booming technology scene -- have seen home prices rise as much as 48 percent in the last five years, according to Hometrack Inc._
> 
> Conversocial Ltd., a startup that advises companies on using social media, was forced out of London’s Soho district two months ago to make way for apartments. It’s still looking for a permanent base.
> 
> Sharing the building with other young technology companies including NeverBland, Brave New Talent and Playfire, Conversocial paid annual rent of about 30 pounds ($49) a square foot in an area where rates can be three times as high. “Most of us still haven’t found proper office space,” founder Joshua March said.
> 
> London’s biggest concentration of smaller technology and media companies has emerged in the fashionable neighborhoods of Shoreditch, Clerkenwell and Hoxton, close to the City of London financial district. Rising home prices in those areas are prompting developers to turn commercial space into residences, reducing the amount of office space and pushing up rents.
> 
> The space shortage is an obstacle to Prime Minister David Cameron’s attempt to turn London into a technology center to rival Silicon Valley and make the city less dependent on financial services. Technology and media companies in central London employ almost 400,000 people and accounted for 11 percent of all commercial-leasing activity in the past five years, according to Cushman & Wakefield LLP, a real-estate broker.
> 
> ‘Silicon Roundabout’
> 
> At the Bezier luxury development overlooking “Silicon Roundabout,” the traffic circle at the center of the booming technology scene, two-bedroom apartments are on sale for about 800,000 pounds. Average prices in the neighboring postcodes have climbed as much as 48 percent since 2006, Hometrack Data Systems Ltd. data show. Expedia Inc. (EXPE), an online travel company, leased two floors of the Angel Building on the edge of Shoreditch last month for more than 40 pounds a square foot.
> 
> The lack of affordable space is a problem for companies that rely on hip locations and relaxed, open-plan working environments to woo programmers away from higher-paying financial firms.
> 
> “All the attention being heaped on it isn’t necessarily helpful,” Daniel Waterhouse, a partner at venture fund Wellington Partners in London, said of Silicon Roundabout’s increasing prominence as a technology hub.
> 
> Playfire, a website that helps game players track their performance, this week moved into offices in Covent Garden, one of London’s most popular shopping districts, after finding that space in Shoreditch almost matched its price of about 34 pounds a square foot for rent and services.
> 
> Widening Gap
> 
> “Good engineers who have six offers are going to want to be somewhere nice,” founder Kieran O’Neill said. Moving into a peripheral neighborhood like Hackney, in east London, wasn’t an option, he said.
> 
> To make things worse, bigger, more established companies are being forced to look for space outside their preferred areas in central London, increasing competition for offices in other parts of the city. The vacancy rate for Grade A space dropped to 3.4 percent in the second quarter from 3.6 percent three months earlier, broker Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. (JLL) estimates.
> 
> When it was looking for new premises last year, online fashion retailer Farfetch wanted to keep its rent costs to about 22 pounds a square foot. That yielded mostly run-down, empty spaces with few amenities, marketing director Paul Brine said, with “nice” space closer to 28 pounds.
> 
> That’s well below prime rents in the City of London financial district itself, which are about 55 pounds a square foot. Offices in the best locations in the West End cost about 95 pounds, Jones Lang said.
> 
> Slow Connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Squeezed between residential developers and big financial firms, London technology start-ups are having a tougher time than ever finding real estate._
> 
> Lower-end space presents another challenge for startups: poor Internet connections.
> 
> “Connectivity is a big problem,” Waterhouse said. While many older buildings aren’t yet hooked up to high-speed fiber- optic networks, setting up even conventional broadband connections over copper phone lines can take months in buildings that haven’t been well maintained or renovated, he said.
> 
> Landlords are more reluctant to rent space to startups because they’re less likely to sign long-term leases than financial companies or law firms, said David Jackson, a partner at Pilcher Hershman, a real-estate adviser that specializes in advising media and technology companies.
> 
> “Some landlords are tied up with their banks and need to show they’re getting good covenants into their buildings,” he said.
> 
> ‘Lifestyle Choice’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The space crunch is an obstacle to U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron’s efforts to turn London into Europe’s leading technology center and a rival to Silicon Valley, reducing the city’s dependence on financial services._
> 
> Relatively few large landlords are building space designed for temporary use, forcing companies to come up with unconventional solutions. TechHub, a flexible work-space on City Road right at Silicon Roundabout, charges 275 pounds a month for a single hot-desk rental, has 75 permanent residents and is sponsored by companies including Google Inc. (GOOG) and Pearson Plc (PSON) in return for access to its community of developers.
> 
> “For recruiting, there’s a definite, large benefit to being where all the other startups are, and in an area with bars and cafes and a fun environment,” said Conversocial’s March, who didn’t consider moving into properties such as TechHub because they are more suitable for companies with fewer than 10 people. “Working for a startup is a lifestyle choice, since they can’t always pay much.”
> 
> The government is encouraging new ventures to move to other parts of “Tech City,” a four-mile-long zone stretching from Shoreditch to Stratford, the neighborhood at the heart of the 2012 Olympic Games. The giant media center that was built for the event may be turned into a home for startups afterwards.
> 
> Central Locations
> 
> So far, only the most central part of that vast swathe of London, which includes some of the capital’s most economically deprived areas, has proved attractive to startups.
> 
> “Small tech companies need extremely skilled and specialized labor,” making central locations paramount, said Paul Cheshire, a professor of spatial economics at the London School of Economics. Tight planning rules, meanwhile, make the cost of building office space only worth bearing when it can be leased to high-paying tenants like banks, he said.
> 
> Ultimately, both startups and landlords may have to adopt more flexible attitudes to get along in one of the world’s most crowded and expensive cities.
> 
> “There are some landlords who have understood the need” and others could open up more flexible leases in buildings for which their plans are uncertain, Pilcher Hershman’s Jackson said.
> Startups “have to temper their view that they’re going to be the next million-pound company,” he said. “They have to realize that they aren’t the main event.”


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...on-clouded-by-lack-of-cheap-london-space.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£63 million project for Barratt London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Work has started on Assael Architecture’s £63 million residential-led development at Osiers Gate in Wandsworth, south London.*
> 
> The scheme for Barratt London sits on a 0.9ha site by the river Thames and will provide 275 residential units and commercial space in eight new buildings, the largest of which is a 21-storey tower.
> 
> Speaking about the project managing director John Assael said: “It is a striking location at the mouth of the Thames, and the move away from heavy industrial buildings will create a vibrant new mixed-use community, while also attracting new visitors.
> 
> “Our plans, which embrace environmental sustainability, have been designed to ensure the development is well integrated into the surrounding areas, whilst maximising the outstanding river views from higher storeys.”
> 
> The project also includes a new plaza linking the north and south portions of the site, as well as two private squares.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/work-starts-on-assael-architectures-wandsworth-tower/5023133.article


----------



## SO143

BG_PATRIOT said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...on-clouded-by-lack-of-cheap-london-space.html


:bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Central London offices 'in high demand among tech firms'*
> 
> *Technology companies are increasingly seeking central London offices from which to operate - but high demand across the market means there is a shortage of space.*
> 
> This is according to Bloomberg, which reports that start-ups in particular are keen to take up residence in the centre of the capital, but the growing scarcity of commercial space has forced them to move to other parts of the city.
> 
> "Small tech companies need extremely skilled and specialised labour," remarked London School of Economics professor Paul Cheshire, adding that this means centrally-located offices are particularly important.
> 
> Even larger companies are finding that central London offices are in high demand, pushing them towards districts located elsewhere and creating more competition in these areas.
> 
> This appears to tally with figures from the most recent UK Commercial Market Survey by the Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors, which revealed a rise in requests for Greater London offices during the first quarter of 2011.
> 
> Around 43 per cent more surveyors recorded increases in demand rather than falls for this area, while 39 per cent more members saw rises within the central London sector than decreases over the same period.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Central-London-offices-in-high-demand-among-tech-firms/800696179.aspx


----------



## PortoNuts

The final design for *25 Churchill Place*.

originally posted by *jack_jones*.


----------



## SO143

*Thameslink works continue around London Bridge station*









Two new entrances will be constructed on Tooley Street and St Thomas Street.

Continuing works by Network Rail in the London Bridge area will mean that London Bridge bus station will be closed to buses and taxis this weekend.

The work, part of the Thameslink Project, means that London Bridge bus station will have to close between 00:01 Saturday 20 August until 05:00 on Monday 22 August.

Buses will call at nearby stops on London Bridge instead. Bus routes affected are numbers 17, 43, 48, 141, 149, N21 and N343.

Revised stopping arrangements will be clearly displayed on posters around the bus station, in local bus stops and on the Transport for London website.

Passengers are advised to allow extra time to complete their journeys.

Taxis will also be unable to serve the rank at London Bridge bus station but passengers will be able to catch taxis from the ranks on Tooley Street located near the entrance to the London Dungeon attraction.

Taxi marshals will be available to assist with any onward journeys between 08:00 and midnight on Saturday 20 August and 08:30 and midnight on Sunday 21 August.

The works this weekend include lifting into place four steel girders which will form part of a new viaduct above Station Approach.

Continuing resurfacing and paving works on Borough High Street are not affected by these station works with local traffic management remaining in place to ensure smooth traffic flow.

Additional work to transform London Bridge bus station will take place later this year with further details being made available near that time.

When the project is complete it will deliver improvements to the rail station, Underground station and bus station.

Borough Viaduct will double the number of tracks heading north from London Bridge, unlocking extra capacity at London Bridge and reducing delays for passengers coming into London from the South East.

http://www.rail.co/2011/08/16/thameslink-works-continue-around-london-bridge-station/


----------



## ElOhEl

Awesome thread. London never ceases to amaze me, can't wait until I get to see the city in person.


----------



## cristof

london is just that kinda city u never get enough of it...


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Take-up of central London offices rises in Q2*
> 
> *Demand for central London offices rose during the second quarter, new figures have revealed. Take-up of premises in this part of the capital registered a ten per cent increase compared with the previous three-month period, according to Equipe statistics reported by City AM.*
> 
> This rise was driven by a 22 per cent leap in demand for West End offices, which included Double Negative's leasing of 160 Portland Place and Google's shift to Central St Giles.
> 
> The latter development has 408,000 sq ft of office space, along with retail and residential offerings. Google took 160,000 sq ft in May as part of a strategy to move some of its UK team from its current site in Victoria later this year.
> 
> Overall, some 834,000 sq ft of office space was taken up in the second quarter, Equipe said. Other highlights included a sharp rise in the popularity of east central London offices, particularly among companies in the media and technology industries, with Farringdon experiencing growth of 125 per cent and EC1 increasing by 30 per cent.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Take-up-of-central-London-offices-rises-in-Q2/800703429.aspx


----------



## SO143

*Thames Water begins pipe replacement project near Olympic Park*

Thames Water is replacing century-old pipes near the Olympic Park in a bid to reduce leaks and bursts. 

The £630,000 project in Waltham Forest, London started last weekend (13 August) and will see the water company lay 1.8km of robust plastic piping in place of 100-year-old cast iron pipes. 

As part of the project, which is expected to take around four months, pipes in Lea Bridge Road, Leyton, will initially be replaced before work can be done in other areas. 

According to Thames Water, the plastic pipes will significantly reduce the volume of water that is lost through leaks and help to avoid future disruption to services. 

Thames Water's head of capital delivery, Lawrence Gosden, said: "The pipe we are replacing is old and leaky. Not only does this waste water, it also inconveniences people when we have to dig up the road and do repairs. 

"While we apologise for the inevitable disruption work of this nature causes, replacing old and leaking mains is essential as our water resources come under increasing pressure from climate change and population growth." 

There are no planned road closures although traffic management will be in place. Customers whose water supply will be affected will be notified in advance. 

In the past five years Thames Water claims to have installed 1,300 miles of new pipe, helping to reduce leakage by 27%. 

http://www.edie.net/news/news_story...s+pipe+replacement+project+near+Olympic+Park+


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London has busiest hotel pipeline in Europe*
> 
> *London continues to be the European city with the largest number of hotels under development, according to the July 2011 STR Global Construction Pipeline Report.*
> 
> There are 9,918 rooms planned for London, with 4,506 of them currently under construction.
> 
> Across Europe, the total development pipeline comprises 800 hotels (130,260 rooms). After London, cities reporting a significant number of rooms under construction include Istanbul (2,438 rooms), Stockholm (1,706 rooms), Berlin (1,436 rooms) and Manchester (1,431 rooms).


http://www.caterersearch.com/Articl...ndon-has-busiest-hotel-pipeline-in-Europe.htm


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Construction Starts On Osiers Gate*
> 
> *Work is about to begin on the next stage of the expansion of the Barratt development pipeline in London, Osiers Gate.*
> 
> The project is one of the key urban redevelopment sites in the London borough of Wandsworth, and sits between Enterprise Way and the River Wandle, a brownfield plot that has been occupied by 20 light-industrial work sheds. 400 metres to the south is the controversial Ram Brewery site.
> 
> The designs from Assael Architecture see a twenty one floor landmark tower, four floors shorter than what originally surfaced during planning consultations, plus an assortment of shorter residential buildings with an average height of nine floors each. Within the scheme will be 275 residential units with the 89 affordable apartments in a self-contained block. There will also be 2,104 square metres of ground floor commercial and residential space, a large 1,404 square metre local health centre.
> 
> Landscaped space will sit between the buildings for residents and public alike to enjoy along with a new public plaza. The tower will boast amenity for residents in the form winter gardens on the northern side of the tower.
> 
> In expanding their London portfolio, Barratt has kicked off a number of high-rise developments in the past 12 months, including Queensland Road near Emirates Stadium, and a solo residential tower on Alie Street.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2916


----------



## PortoNuts

Developments around Croydon. :cheers2:



csk said:


> Just a quick photo update of developments in Croydon at the moment, have a look at the Saffron Square thread in the construction forum of photos from there.
> 
> Bernard Weatherhill House (New Croydon Council Headquarters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 'Hampton by Hilton' hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the bottom photo above you can also see the new YMCA building that is starting to progress next door to the hotel.
> 
> Location of the new Premier Inn Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning permission for the new premier inn was given last week, so hopefully something will start happening soon.


----------



## 3bg-izi

Not a big project, but something that I nonetheless found interesting



> *Roof Garden Apartment, London by Tonkin Liu with Richard Rogers*
> 
> Location: London, UK
> Type: Residential - Houses
> Architects: Tonkin Liu – www.tonkinliu.co.uk
> Brief Description: 2-story rooftop extension on Victorian Warehouse
> Gross internal area: 260 square metre
> Status: Completed


http://architecturelab.net/roof-garden-apartment-london-by-tonkin-liu-with-richard-rogers-19470/


----------



## 3bg-izi

An interesting sustainable building concept that could actually cultivate 1.5 million pounds of fresh produce per year.

Read more: London Farm Tower: Sustainable Skyscraper Could Meet 20 Percent of City’s Food Demand Sustainable London Farm Tower Designed For Vertical Agriculture – Inhabitat - Green Design Will Save the World 



> *LONDON FARM TOWER: ULTRA MODERN AGRICULTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As urban areas continue to expand, agricultural farmland is diminishing. Of course, this is a natural course for a growing population. But it does not come without issues. As urbanization pushes forward, the demand for food increases combining with a reduction in agricultural land will cause a squeeze on the production of food and could lead to shortages. A solution is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Martella’s concept for an urban vertical farm in London, England may be the solution. The London Farm Tower is a sustainable building concept on the bank of the famous River Thames. The tower is a mixed use structure, consisting of mostly farming space, residential units, and educational facilities. The farming space is what sets the tower apart from all other structures. Relying on solar power and rain water, the London Farm Tower would supposedly grow 1.5 million pounds of fresh produce a year – that’s enough to feed 20% of London. The perimeter of the tower would also be surrounded by wind turbines, which would produce energy and also contribute to natural ventilation. One of the most interesting parts of the concept is the hydroponics floors. The floors absorb the humid greenhouse air and recycle the condensate water. Gravity then pulls the water down through hydroponics racks, supplying water for the produce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many benefits of a vertical farm in an urban setting such as protection from natural elements including floods, droughts, and insects. Since insects will no longer be a problem, dangerous pesticides won’t be necessary. The reduction of CO2 emissions would also be significant since heavy machinery, like tractors won’t be used. Produce will already be in the city therefore there will be no need for long distance transportation. The elimination of these factors will cause a decrease in the price of the goods. This innovative twist on the farming industry will also create new job opportunities within the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martella’s concept calls for one million cubic feet of agricultural space and 100,000 square feet of residential space. The rest of the tower will be comprised of an art gallery, classrooms, lecture halls, a cafe/market, offices, laboratories, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very exciting to see an urban architectural design, which revolves around the future of humanity. A building like the London Farm Tower may be a distant dream at the moment, but the need for it is fast approaching, and the fact that there are people preparing for it, offers some peace of mind.


http://homesandcondosblog.com/home/london-farm-tower-ultra-modern-agriculture-3997.html


----------



## oggy

PortoNuts said:


> Rocket-Shaped Tower Proposed For Southwark
> 
> Fast becoming the playpen for architectural experimentation in London (think the Shard and the Quill amongst others), Southwark could welcome this rocket-shaped tower, which is proposed as an extension to the Russian-owned Menier Chocolate Factory, a theatrical space on Southwark Street.
> 
> 
> 
> http://londonist.com/2011/03/rocket-shaped-tower-proposed-for-southwark.php
Click to expand...

can i ask what was the end of that story? does the project approved?


----------



## Gherkin

The London Farm Tower won't happen - there's another building proposed on the site. Architecture students propose vertical farms all the time but that one's definitely the ugliest I've seen!


----------



## SO143

That looks quite futuristic and i like eco-friendly buildings


----------



## Crash_N

SO143 said:


> That looks quite futuristic and i like eco-friendly buildings


Yes, but it doesn't fit at all in that particual area, side by side with the symetrical and/or geometricly-shaped buildings like Tower Bridge or the building of the City Hall.


----------



## delores

Gherkin said:


> The London Farm Tower won't happen - there's another building proposed on the site. Architecture students propose vertical farms all the time but that one's definitely the ugliest I've seen!


lol


----------



## SO143

*Crossrail competition for trains contract delayed










The competition to supply new trains for Crossrail, the major London train link, is being delayed until 2012.*

The transport secretary announced a review of guidelines after the contract to supply trains for a different project went to a German company.

In June, Thameslink went to Siemens instead of Derby-based Bombardier.

This delay means the decision will now happen under new guidelines meant to ensure UK companies do not lose out to European rivals, the BBC understands.

The £16bn Crossrail scheme, which will connect Heathrow and Maidenhead in the west with Abbey Wood and Shenfield in the east, intended to issue tender documents for the 60 new trains in late 2011.

It will now do so in early 2012, according to BBC political correspondent Adam Fleming.

Four companies have been shortlisted for the contract - Bombardier, Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles SA (CAF), Hitachi Rail Europe Limited and Siemens.

Earlier this year the contract to supply rolling stock for Thameslink went to Siemens rather than the Canadian company Bombardier.

The estimated £1.4bn deal had been regarded as crucial for the Derby site - the UK's last remaining train factory. The company now plans to cut half of the 3,000-strong workforce at its factory in Derby.

Transport Secretary Philip Hammond later ruled out a review of the decision, but said he would look at procurement guidelines.

*Move 'will save money'*

The Department for Transport said its review was examining whether the UK was making best use of the application of EU procurement rules.

Our correspondent says: "At the time [of the Thameslink decision] the transport secretary said the rules were set up by the Labour government and his hands were tied in that case.

"But what he was going to do was look at whether the guidelines for how these competitions work could be changed so UK companies were competing on an equal footing with continental competitors."

Labour said the decision raised questions over the government's decision on Thameslink.

"If ministers are now saying it's possible to review the Crossrail contract, they must explain why they have cost British jobs by refusing to do the same for the new Thameslink trains as Labour has repeatedly demanded," said Maria Eagle, shadow transport secretary.

Crossrail said it was not a delay to the project but was the result of shortening the time between ordering the trains and bringing them into service. It claimed it would also save money.

"Crossrail has identified that significant operational cost savings, running into tens of millions, can be realised for taxpayers by introducing Crossrail rolling stock to the rail network over a shorter period of time," said Andy Mitchell, Crossrail programme director.

"Continuing with the original procurement programme would have delivered the new train fleet earlier than was necessary."

*Bombardier welcomed the delay.*

"The rescheduling will give time to ensure that the invitation to tender will allow the results of the government's review of procurement to be included," it said in a statement.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14712211


----------



## 3bg-izi

> *Qatar in exclusive talks to buy Silverstone F1 circuit*
> 
> Home of British Grand Prix looks to Middle East to fund extensive development plans
> 
> Harrods-owner Qatar Investment Authority (QIA) is on the verge of snapping up another British landmark as it is believed to have been made preferred bidder for Silverstone race track.
> 
> The British Racing Drivers' Club (BRDC), which owns the circuit, has entered into exclusive talks with the sovereign wealth fund to lease the 850-acre Silverstone site for 150 years. The deal is expected to be worth up to £250m. The QIA was selected from a shortlist of interested parties drawn up by PricewaterhouseCoopers.
> 
> An investor is needed to cover the costs of redeveloping Silverstone, which opened a state-of-the-art pit and paddock complex earlier this year. The QIA is conducting due diligence and a final decision is expected in the next six months.
> 
> A source close to the situation said: "To do all the development, they have had to borrow a massive amount of money and, long-term, the club can't sustain that. So they want to take a lot of money for a very, very long lease from a substantial entity, perhaps a sovereign fund, which will continue development there."
> 
> As well as sovereign wealth funds, PwC is believed to have focused its approaches on high-net-worth individuals and real estate companies which could help to develop the site.
> 
> It is believed that one of the key conditions the BRDC will impose on the investor is that the site must be maintained to a standard to make it suitable to retain the British Grand Prix after 2017, and that the primary purpose of the site must remain as a motor racing venue.
> 
> However, land adjacent to the circuit is available for construction work and earlier this month the BRDC submitted a planning application which includes technology and business parks, three hotels, an educational campus and a motorsport museum.
> 
> Such options make the circuit a more attractive investment as they offer the potential to make money other than through hosting F1. Despite a near-capacity crowd for last year's race, the BRDC reported a £1.9m pre-tax loss for the year ending December 2010, down from a £1.3m pre-tax profit.
> 
> The BRDC is owned by 850 racing personalities, including Lewis Hamilton, Jenson Button and Nigel Mansell. Members are set to get a windfall from the sale of the lease. In 2005, Northamptonshire-based Silverstone was valued at £61m, but since then it has undergone considerable renovation.
> 
> It has been a busy summer for the QIA. The fund's real estate subsidiary, Qatari Diar, announced its involvement in a partnership that has paid £557m to manage the London Olympic Village after the 2012 Games and turn it into housing. Meanwhile, in the F1 world, Williams chairman Adam Parr said in June that the racing teams had discussed teaming up to take a stake in the Grand Prix business.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...ks-to-buy-silverstone-f1-circuit-2344989.html


----------



## SO143

BodgeJob1 said:


> So boring that i can hardly get the enthusiasm up to post this, but here goes...
> 
> *Canary Wharf to build new tower*
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/.../8688157/Canary-Wharf-to-build-new-tower.html
> 
> 
> ...dont get too excited ( i certainly didnt)...just another boring,bland mid-rise filler (110m to 130m, no one is quite sure yet on final height or design)...
> 
> Either this...Yawnnnn, Zzzzzz (130m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or thi...ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (110m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, i suppose the fact that, OMG!!!...Canary Wharf is actually going to have something built is a positive, right?..



Yawwwwnn :yawn: boring building... but something is better than nothing and this is not an ugly thing like stone or brick cladding tower. thanks god for that...


----------



## Crash_N

I like "boring" and bulky buildings of Canary Wharf, they give the place a distinctive feel and look.


----------



## Marquinho01

*Shoreditch/Brick Lane - Residential Tower*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6111894252/in/photostream

Not sure where to post this. It is a residential development just off Shoreditch/Brick Lane. It struck me as being quite tall but never seen it discussed on skyscrapercity. The project is called Avant-Garde


----------



## SO143

*Sunlight to dash Apple's hopes for London store?*

Apple reportedly has plans to open a new store in London, but the building's design might violate "rights to light" laws that could halt its development.










According to Reuters, the proposed building in London's financial district, if approved, will be 10 stories high and have 87,000 square feet of office space. However, it's 13,000 square feet of retail space that Apple is eyeing, according to Reuters, citing a source.

But before it can be built, the project will need to overcome laws that give neighboring properties the right to stop the development of buildings that will impede their ability to get enough sunlight. 

A report on the matter, posted on London's local authority Web site, claims 13 properties have the right to contest the construction of the building, but for now, eight property owners are expected to seek an injunction.

The rights to light laws are decidedly vague, which could cause some issues for both sides on the matter. However, from time to time, building owners do lose out. 

In fact, according to Reuters, last year a judge ordered that a building in Leeds be partially torn down due to a neighbor's complaint that it violated the sunlight law.

For its part, Apple hasn't confirmed that it's even planning to bring a store to the location. However, a building plan, obtained by ifoApplestore.com, shows the inside of an Apple store on one of its pages, seeming to indicate--without saying so--that Apple is looking to bring a store to the proposed development.

The London building is the latest report on Apple's future retail plans. Earlier this year, CNN reported that Apple submitted plans to the Metropolitan Transportation Authority Board to build a new store in New York's Grand Central Terminal. 

If the deal is approved, Apple will pay $1.1 million in rent per year for 23,000 square feet. In addition, the company is apparently planning to build a store in Santa Monica, though it hasn't confirmed that it will, in fact, open a store there.

According to Reuters, London's transport and policy committees will vote on the right-to-light matter later this month.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-2...-apples-hopes-for-london-store/#ixzz1XRpkNlup



*Britain's Tate Modern gallery to open extension for 2012*










LONDON — The Tate Modern is to open the first phase of its new wing next year in time for the Cultural Olympiad celebrating the 2012 Games, the London gallery announced Thursday.

The Tate Modern will open the former power station's oil tanks, two giant circular spaces that were hitherto left derelict.

They will become the lower levels of a new 11-storey building on the gallery's southwest corner, to be completed in 2016.

The inauguration of the first phase coincides with the London 2012 Festival, which runs from June 21 until September 9, and will be the climax of the Cultural Olympiad, the programme of events surrounding the London 2012 Games.

The Tate Modern has already collected 70 percent of the £215 million (245 million euros, $345 million) required for the project, said Lord John Browne, the Tate's chairman of trustees.

The Oil Tanks, measuring 30 metres (100 feet) in diameter and seven metres high, will be "some of the most exciting spaces for new art in the world", according to the Tate.

The tanks, which once held one million gallons of oil, will be able to accommodate giant installations, as well as host performances and projections.

"Arts have started to move to the massive scale, and we have to provide spaces for that," said Tate Modern director Chris Dercon.

Britain's national gallery of international modern art was founded in 2000 on the south bank of the River Thames opposite Saint Paul's Cathedral. It claims it is the most popular modern art museum in the world.

In its lifetime, its collection has swelled with the acquisition of new art. The gallery initially expected two million visitors a year but now welcomes five million.

The new wing -- designed by Swiss architects Herzog and de Meuron, as is the current exhibition space -- will be connected to the main building on three levels.

When the extension is finished in 2016, the Tate Modern will have 70 percent more space for exhibitions, education and social events, along with new gardens and a spectacular terrace with panoramic views over the Thames.

"We always knew that we were going to extend Tate Modern," said Tate director Nicholas Serota. "There's been a degree of anticipation.

"Art has changed, the way which public expects to relate to that art is definetely changing. The extension reflects all this."

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.8829b1c45c2bc379aa7f0f9e25749f3e.711


----------



## PortoNuts

Being demolished for the new UBS HQ.

by *nrm the 2nd*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Entrepreneur Sees Gold Mine in Unused Subway Stations*
> 
> *A former JPMorgan Chase & Co. executive aims to turn 26 unused London subway stations and bomb shelters into shops and tourist attractions after raising 200 million pounds ($319 million) from investors. *
> 
> Ajit Chambers, chief executive officer of Old London Underground Co., met Mayor Boris Johnson yesterday to discuss the plan. Chambers agreed to provide more information on potential sites, costs and the work needed to convert the stations, according to an e-mail from Johnson’s office.
> 
> “We’ve set up the construction teams, the finance availability and the investment to renovate underground space,” Chambers said in an interview. He declined to identify the investors.
> 
> Old London Underground plans to open the first site, Brompton Road station, in time for the 2012 Olympic Games in east London, Chambers said. The station, owned by the Ministry of Defence, has been shuttered since the mid-1950s after serving as the headquarters of southern England’s anti-aircraft defenses during World War II.
> 
> Each station would cost 17 million pounds to 34 million pounds to renovate and they would all be opened within five years, according to Chambers. That’s if he can convince Johnson that developing empty parts of the London Underground network, also known as the Tube, won’t come at public expense.
> 
> *‘Safety Challenges’ *
> 
> Transport for London, the Tube’s operator, “has already looked closely at these proposals and highlighted the huge safety challenges and massive potential costs they involve,” the mayor’s office said. Johnson’s priority is “the upgrade of the Tube and delivering the passenger improvements that Londoners require.”
> 
> Chambers, 38, said he could generate more than 300 million pounds in annual revenue from turning the derelict sites into restaurants, gyms, museums and art galleries.
> 
> At the Brompton Road station he aims to open a members club on the roof of the above-ground portion and house the London Fire Brigade museum in its tunnels and shafts, he said in the interview inside the disused property.
> 
> The London Underground is the world’s oldest subterranean rail network, according to Transport for London. Brompton Road station opened in 1906 to ferry passengers along the Piccadilly Line until its temporary closure during World War II, when it was used as a war room.
> 
> *Interrogation Room *
> 
> Rudolf Hess, Adolf Hitler’s deputy, was interrogated there by the Defence Ministry after he crash-landed his plane in Scotland in 1941 seeking to broker a peace deal, said Glenn Purkis, a Ministry of Defence employee who manages offices above the defunct station.
> 
> The station, nestled between the affluent neighborhoods of Knightsbridge and South Kensington, reopened after the war before its use as a station ceased in 1955, Purkis said. Aldwych in central London’s theater district would be among the next stations to be developed, according to Chambers. The stop, which was used as a bomb shelter during both world wars, has been closed since 1994.
> 
> Chambers founded Old London Underground in 2009. He said his plan will unlock the value of historic underground real estate that had largely been forgotten. “The investors are helping the UK put health and safety into these spaces and in return they get to make money,” Chambers said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ine-in-developing-unused-subway-stations.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mayor of London Boris Johnson helps out on Battersea site set to house 16,000 homes*
> 
> *The first scheme to start construction on a sprawling site that will one day be home to 16,000 new properties is underway. *
> 
> Riverlight became the first scheme to start construction in the Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea (VNEB) Opportunity Area when Mayor of London Boris Johnson took part in a ground breaking ceremony on Thursday, September 8.
> 
> The (VNEB) area is expected to create 16,000 new homes and 25,000 new jobs over the next decade. The Berkeley Group, which is investing £300m into the area and responsible for Riverlight, is building the development next to Battersea Power Station.
> 
> Riverside will be centred around six pavilions with external glass elevators and feature a new riverside walk and pocket park.
> 
> Mr Johnson said: "The design standard on this inaugural site in the regeneration of Nine Elms is absolutely spot on."
> 
> Tony Pidgley, Chairman of the Berkeley Group, said: "Our intention is to create a place that will grace the Thames, drive investment, and deliver new homes and jobs. We want this to be a world-class example of place-making. It will set a benchmark for the whole regeneration area."
> 
> Residents of the luxurious housing project will get access to a clubhouse which will include a gym, swimming pool, holistic spa, digital entertainment suite with private cinema, a library and a spacious lounge.
> 
> It will also be close to the two new proposed Northern line stations.


http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/..._helps_out_on_site_set_to_house_16_000_homes/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Robin Partingtons Midtown Midrise*
> 
> *The International Press Centre in London could soon be for the chop if Land Securities get their way.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 60 metre tall tower was designed by Richard Seifert and built in 1972, one of the tallest buildings of the day in what is now known as London's Midtown. As well as the tower there is also an attached complex, including two public houses which could also be for the chop.
> 
> Although the tower is in reasonable condition for its age, the poor floor-to-floor heights, which translate into a floor to ceiling height of only 2.51 metres, make the renovation of the building into new high quality office space impossible. With its location, a conversion into residential space is out of the question.
> 
> The site sits about 250 metres to the south of Holborn Circus and near the existing New Street Square that Land Securities successfully developed up to 2008. As such the developer has named the project 1 New Street Square and brought in Robin Partington Architects to design them a new building.
> 
> The architects proposals feature a 30,080 square metre office building of sixteen floors plus ground and upper ground levels reaching a height of approximately 71 metres AGL. There will also be 540 square metres of ground floor retail space and basement parking, a new landscaped public area on the north west of the site, an underground reservoir for rainwater retention, and a subdivisible entrance lobby for multiple tenants.
> 
> In terms of building design, along Shoe Lane the building curves to respond to the area, whilst the building steps down to the south to reduce the visual impact on the views from Temple Gardens.
> 
> Nonetheless, the building will appear particularly prominent from Hungerford Bridge with the slanting roof giving it a noticeable profile on the immediate skyline and add to Land Securities growing collection of modern offices in area, assuming of course they can get the greenlight from the planning authorities.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2919


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London's hotspot property prices to double*
> 
> *Property prices in some central London hotspots are set to more than double by 2016, driven up by a mix of factors including volatile financial markets and major new transport projects such as Crossrail, according to a report from estate agency Knight Frank.*
> 
> Domestic and overseas buyers have flocked to the London residential market in recent years as they look for a safe place to park their money. "It's really seen as safe haven for global money. We ran some figures showing how prime property is doing in terms of asset classes ... it beat the FTSE 100 tracker over the last 10 years by quite a long margin," said Grainne Gilmore, Knight Frank's head of UK residential research.
> 
> "It certainly gives gold a run for its money," she added.
> 
> Meanwhile the Crossrail development, Europe's largest infrastructure project, will link Heathrow west of London to the east of the city through huge new tunnels to be run under the city.
> 
> "Crossrail is a massive theme going through this ... it's going to change a lot of things. If you live in Barbican or Farringdon (adjacent to the City financial district) you're going to be able to get to directly to three airports within minutes," she said.
> 
> As a result prices in this area and the City are set to rise 118 percent by the end of 2015, second only to the Vauxhall area in south London, where prices are forecast to jump 140 percent thanks to the redevelopment of Battersea Power Station along with U.S. plans to build its new London embassy just down the road.
> 
> RIOT PROOF
> 
> The Knight Frank report added that there are 13 hotspots which will outperform even the 30 percent increase in prices expected in prime central London by the end of 2015.
> 
> But the gap between prime central London prices and the rest of the country is widening, as growth has already soared over 10 percent this year. "There is a possibility we could see strong doubledigit growth by the end of this year ... the figures just keep getting stronger," said Gilmore.
> 
> House prices have fallen in all areas of England and Wales in the past 12 months, except London, with prices falling nearly 9 percent in the north east region, according to recent data from the Land Registry.
> 
> "We definitely wouldn't class what is happening at the moment as a bubble ... The fundamentals of the market in London are quite different to what they were in the rest of the UK (before the property crash)," Gilmore added, as buyers are cashrich and not reliant on cheap credit.
> 
> Even last month's riots have failed to put off buyers from all over the globe, which account for just under half of investors, said Knight Frank, attracted by the political and fiscal stability and high standard of education in the UK. In a separate statement earlier this week, CB Richard Ellis said sales rates in London had improved for prime products and apartments with growth potential.
> 
> "The top end of the market is attracting such a wide range of buyers from all over the world that it is in effect insulating itself from any one economic cycle," said Jennet Siebrits, head of Residential Research at CBRE.
> 
> The highestselling develpment schemes so far in 2011 have had exhibitions in Asia as buyers in Hong Kong take advantage of a currency discount of about 20 percent.
> 
> Meanwhile major regeneration projects add nearly 5 percent to house prices in neighbouring areas, according to new research from CBRE, with the 2012 Olympic Games development lifting prices by 14 percent in the surrounding area.


http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/9/9/business/20110909085437&sec=business


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Design proposals invited for £22bn Silvertown Quays regeneration scheme*
> 
> *Seven developers are being invited to come up with design proposals for the £22billion regeneration of Silvertown Quays. *
> 
> The London Development Agency (LDA), in partnership with Newham Council, is asking the shortlist of property developers to come up with plans for the 50-acre site by October 10.
> 
> The seven developers, announced today, are St George Central London, Development Securities Consortium, Hutchinson Whampoa, Stanhope, The British Land Company, Chelsfield Consortium and DV4.
> 
> Lurene Joseph, LDA chief executive, said: “The opportunities in the Royal Docks - at Silvertown Quays and the Royal Albert Dock - are attracting interest from some of the biggest developers and investors.
> 
> “We are pleased with the high level of market interest and we are looking forward to seeing their proposals to turn these sites into world class developments - urban centres with thriving businesses, high quality jobs and first class communities.”
> 
> A spokesman for the LDA said there had also been strong interest in the 35-acre Royal Albert Dock site, and that potential investors for that area would be briefed at an open day next week.
> 
> The LDA will then, with the support of London and Partners, promote the Royal Albert Dock site to potential Chinese investors later this month.
> 
> Regeneration plans for the Royal Docks were announced by London Mayor Boris Johnson and Newham Mayor Sir Robin Wales in July 2010, including the creation of more than 6,000 jobs.


http://www.docklands24.co.uk/news/d...ilvertown_quays_regeneration_scheme_1_1017934


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London developers to raise bets on $24 bln Crossrail*
> 
> *Crossrail, the 118-km commuter line being built to link east and west London, is s6et to have a dramatic effect on real estate values as property developers and investors increasingly target areas around its planned stations. *
> 
> The 15 billion pound ($23.7 billion) high-speed line could also give a big uplift to the asset values of listed real estate companies with nearby assets as the planned start of services in 2018 draws closer.
> 
> Crossrail, which will connect Heathrow airport in the west to Canary Wharf in the east of the city, will include central stations at Farringdon and Tottenham Court Road. Great Portland Estates bought a site close to each of the latter yesterday for a combined 253 million pounds.
> 
> 'Crossrail is rising in the consciousness of developers,' Great Portland Chief Executive Toby Courtauld told Reuters. 'The coalition government has committed to it and the West End of London is now peppered with big holes in the ground that show it's up and running.'
> 
> About 200 million people will travel on Crossrail every year, the rail link's website says. Platforms will be 250 metres in length and the line will mean an extra 1.5 million people are within a 45-minute commute of central London. Listed property companies including Land Securities and British Land have 16 billion pounds worth of assets within 800 metres of proposed Crossrail stations, JPMorgan Cazenove said in a report last month.
> 
> It will lift values by between 5 and 10 percent, implying a potential 1.6 billion pounds increase in their combined market capitalisation. 'Value uplifts can occur three or four years in advance of train operations,' the report said.
> 
> The three biggest beneficiaries from Crossrail based on proximity to stations and development potential will be Canary Wharf Group (majority owned by Songbird Estates), Great Portland and Derwent London, it said. Songbird Estates could see a 24.5 percent increase in its net asset value and was the 'biggest winner'.
> 
> *TRANSPORT LINKS *
> 
> 'Crossrail will increase the capacity of Canary Wharf from 135,000 people to close to 225,000,' George Iacobescu, chief executive of Canary Wharf Group, told Reuters. 'We have the Docklands Light Railway and Jubilee line but Crossrail will close the circle in terms of transport links.'
> 
> Rents for the best offices in Canary Wharf are typically two-thirds of those in the City financial district due to its inferior transport links, property broker CB Richard Ellis Group said.
> 
> Crossrail was a factor behind the development of the 500,000 square feet Central St. Giles mixed-use scheme near Tottenham Court Road, said Bill Hughes, managing director of Legal & General Property, which owns half the site and has 10.3 billion pounds of assets under management. 'Long-term investors will see a long-term attraction in being on or near a Crossrail station,' Hughes told Reuters.
> 
> Several billion pounds of UK and international money is targeting Farringdon property due to its Crossrail station and revamped Thameslink station, which provides a north-south link, said Alistair Subba-Row, senior partner at property broker Farebrother.
> 
> 'The limited supply in the area is undoubtedly going to produce a dog fight for the best sites,' he said.
> 
> Farringdon will become the most accessible train station in England after Crossrail, said Alan Baxter, founder of the engineering company of the same name that works for Crossrail. 'About a quarter of the population of England will be able to reach it in 45 minutes,' he said.


http://www.lse.co.uk/FinanceNews.as..._developers_to_raise_bets_on_24_bln_Crossrail


----------



## PortoNuts

> *David Walker Monument Street Design Approved*
> 
> *A new speculative office scheme designed by David Walker Architects has been given the green-light in the City of London. Situated on the site of Centurion House it will replace a defunct nine-storey office building built between 1984 and 1985 sited near the Monument. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new 12 floor building will feature nearly 8,000 square metres of office space plus two ground floor retail units with fully glazed frontages to help animate what should be a prize site in the City of London thanks to its immediate proximity to a tourist attraction.
> 
> Occupants of the office space will benefit from full height windows conservatively framed by a pale exterior, and a double height entrance hall.
> 
> The building is due to have a rapid development time with demolition starting on site in October, construction getting underway at the start of 2012, and completion scheduled for the second quarter of 2013.
> 
> The project is being developed as a joint venture by Rockspring and Charterfield Asset Management who are aiming at filling a niche in the office market in the City of London at a time when few others are building new grade-A quality space.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2928


----------



## Newcastle Guy

From the UK forum, new 200m~ and 160m~ proposal for Vauxhall.



hcrosskey said:


> More details released today on the plans to demolish market towers and replace with two new towers. The City Tower (East) will be around 200m (58 storeys) and the River Tower (West) will be around 160m (47 storeys).
> 
> Current Market Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Nine Elms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second image you can see the St George Tower.
> You can read more here: http://www.onenineelms.com


----------



## Crash_N

Great project!


----------



## PortoNuts

Together with the St George Wharf highrise, this place is getting pretty cool. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wandsworth Business Village About To Start*
> 
> *One of the key sites in Wandsworth, south-west London, is about to see construction start following its clearance. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project makes up part of the Wandsworth Business Village and is being developed between Mount Anvil and Workspace who purchased the site off property company Minerva who are developing the nearby Ram Brewery.
> 
> The one and a half acre site in question is known as Cockpen House which bounds Buckhold Road. Brownfield in nature it has previously been occupied by a mixture of office space and warehouses.
> 
> Within the development will be four residential buildings, the tallest of which will be sixteen floors. between them they will host 207 new apartments, of which a mere 23 will be affordable. There will also be about 8,000 square metres of office space, ground floor retail, and landscaped areas between the buildings that should contribute to the improvement of a key area between Wandsworth High Street and King George's Park.
> 
> Originally estimated at £50 million back in 2007, construction of the £80 million scheme is due to begin any day now, with completion set for 2014.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2930


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Saatchi's private pub to go in London office revamp*
> 
> *Saatchi & Saatchi's private pub "The Pregnant Man," tucked away behind the advertising agency's London headquarters, will be demolished after developer Derwent London won consent to redevelop the office site in a 125 million pound project.*
> 
> Derwent said the Mayor of London had granted it planning permission to develop the 1.4-acre office site at 80 Charlotte Street, which is let to Saatchi & Saatchi until March 2013.
> 
> Saatchi's The Pregnant Man -- used exclusively by the agency's staff -- took its name from a 1970s Saatchi & Saatchi ad campaign that featured a pregnant man with the strapline: "Would you be more careful if it was you that got pregnant?"
> 
> Redevelopment of the site, which includes 200,000 sq ft of Saatchi & Saatchi offices, will comprise new offices, residential and retail space totalling 367,000 sq ft. Derwent Chief Executive John Burns said when the project was completed in late 2015 and fully tenanted he expected it to achieve a yield of just above 5 percent, based on a development cost of about 125 million pounds.
> 
> "This is a significant scheme for the group and gives us the opportunity to transform the existing buildings into high quality offices that will form an exciting new office hub in keeping with the Derwent brand," he said in a statement.
> 
> Burns told Reuters the development would spell the end of Saatchi & Saatchi's The Pregnant Man, which sits in the open lot behind the company's offices. "I'm afraid that The Pregnant Man is going. I expect we'll all survive," he told Reuters, noting the overall development was a major step in a wider regeneration of the Fitzrovia area of central London in which Derwent has properties of more than 1.5 million sq ft.
> 
> Saatchi & Saatchi was not immediately available for comment. Burns said work on the development would start in 2013, and that he expected Saatchi & Saatchi's tenancy to run until that time, "but if something came up and they move out we could think about it either way."
> 
> "It would be nice if we could do something (like another tenancy) with them, even if it was elsewhere," Burns said.
> 
> Derwent will likely be one of the major beneficiaries from a planned 118-km Crossrail project, linking east and west London, based on its assets' proximity to stations and development potential.
> 
> Other beneficiaries included Great Portland Estates and Canary Wharf group, which is majority owned by Songbird Estates.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/09/20/uk-property-secret-idUKTRE78J27D20110920


----------



## PortoNuts

A crane was assembled at 122 Leadenhall during the weekend. :cheers2:

by* lumberjack*.


Untitled by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First-class return*
> 
> *Forming the cultural centrepiece of developer Argent’s 27 ha mixed-use commercial scheme at London’s King’s Cross is the striking new Central Saint Martins College of Art and Design. The £110m project consolidates all the faculties of the school into one campus.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The north elevation of the granary building addresses the east-west link and the new college building. Traces of the old sheds remain and give character_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> _The main “street” of the new Central Saint Martins extends over 150m northwards between the east and west transit sheds_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The new studio buildings are inserted between the existing Victorian transit shed walls and behind the granary building_
> 
> At the end of this month 5,000 students and staff will be passing through its doors into a 39,000m2, state-of-the-art concrete and glass building containing studios, lecture theatres and seminar rooms, along with a theatre, bars, refectory and an enormous multi-use atrium running almost the full length of the building acting as the social heart of the new University of the Arts London.
> 
> But the most interesting thing about the new college is that approaching from three sides, you would be hard pressed to notice there was a new building there. This is because the whole college is flanked not only by two Victorian “east” and “west” transit sheds measuring 180m x 25m, but to the south by a beautiful 55m x 31m six-storey brick, cast iron and timber granary building.
> 
> The eastern transit shed is to become the college’s workshop spaces, while the granary building is to become the library and administrative building. Forming the campus’s outer edge, the new structure has been skillfully inserted within these existing facades, like an egg in a box.
> 
> To achieve this, the existing grade II-listed buildings, designed in 1851 by architect Lewis Cubitt, had to undergo extensive refurbishment. This would prove to be not only a significant engineering challenge, it required the contractor to jump through hoops with
> the conservation lobby.
> 
> The works were carried out using a planning permission riddled with “reserved matters”, which had to be resolved in a strict seven-week period, and under a two-stage Design and Build contract — one of the least amenable contracts to use on a project full of uncertainties.
> 
> According to Michael Beare of AKS Ward Lister Beare, the conservation engineer for the new development, which worked on the restoration of neighbouring St Pancras, this was not made any easier by the fact that the steel trusses of the transit sheds’ roofs needed to be removed to allow the piling works for the new building to be carried out. “It gave us a lot of trouble, as the walls were effectively unsupported, sitting on corbelled foundations that ran as far as 6m down into the basement stables and at the original ground level of the site,” recalls Beare. “This meant the bespoke design of temporary propping to support the walls while new construction went ahead.”
> 
> Along their lengths, walls were out of tolerance by up to 80mm, which exceeded British Standards. Helical tie bars were inserted into the existing masonry to give additional strength to the heritage walls and were monitored for movement during construction of the new structure. The transit shed roofs were reconstructed using timber glulam beams, rather than steel, to reintroduce their original materials, as well as ensuring they conformed with the latest Part L of the Building Regulations.
> 
> Many of the blind arches that formed the original eastern transit shed were opened out to allow the sheds to become part of the new design, says Beare.
> 
> The brickwork was in bad condition and the brick bonding was not consistent through the 400mm thickness of the walls, which meant that simply removing them from beneath the arch was not possible. “It meant that not only did we have to saw through the brick, we needed additional steels inserted with a curved web and flange to support the arches themselves,” explains Beare.
> 
> All the removed bricks were re-used elsewhere on the site. Brickwork joints were all restored using original lime mortars (see box) which, due to the longer periods required to reach 28-day strength, needed to be monitored to check that walls were assuming the loadings correctly.
> 
> In addition, none of the masonry walls had damp proof courses (DPCs), as they originally relied on airflow past the surface of the brick to evaporate moisture. Installing new ones in walls that at points are 1m thick is difficult, especially as they would need to be natural slate and the use of waterproof renders would merely move the problem to elsewhere in the wall. Therefore the decision was made to ensure that internal air exchanges would continue that air flow, and particular attention was given to monitoring moisture levels in the basement.
> 
> ...


http://construction-manager.co.uk/features/first-class-return/



> *A very modern art school*
> 
> *Central Saint Martins college of art and design's move to a massive new space behind King's Cross station is an unbelievable stroke of luck for the developers of the goods yard.*
> 
> Urban projects in a city such as London struggle most of all to create the institutional richness of the centre of the city. Educational, religious, charitable or cultural establishments usually can't afford to pay the rents that commercial developers want, so most developers simply do not include them in their plans. New parts of London, such as More London on the Southbank and Paddington Basin, are left with only retail chains for public use.
> 
> So when Central St Martins was persuaded to move lock, stock and barrel to a massive former granary at King's Cross, developer Argent, which is in charge of a huge building programme on the site, must have thanked the gods. Instantly, King's Cross Central (as it is branded) will have a population of around 4,000 art students wandering through it and an internationally renowned cultural venue to bolster the appeal of the place to visitors.
> 
> The 67-acre development is located on a vast triangle of land between King's Cross and St Pancras stations, spanning the Regent's Canal. It is so significant that it even has its own postcode: N1C. Until recently it was a derelict site full of out-of-date railway infrastructure and the landmark gasholders that many Londoners will be familiar with. Work has been going on for years preparing infrastructure for new development and Central St Martins is the first organisation to move in, beginning the 2011/12 academic year in just a couple of weeks' time.
> 
> Central St Martins is the result of an amalgamation in 1989 of St Martins School of Art, founded in 1854, and the Central School for Arts and Crafts, which was set up in 1896. Its best-known home is at Holborn in the Lethaby Building, named after the architect and founding principal, William Lethaby. It also has locations in Soho, Clerkenwell and Archway. It is one of the most famous arts schools in the world with alumni including Lucian Freud, Antony Gormley and Stella McCartney, and courses in an array of disciplines from fine art to silversmithing, performative arts to fashion.
> 
> The architects Stanton Williams originally won a design competition to look at options for the re-use and extension of the school's existing facilities, but when the decision was made to move to King's Cross, a quite different design task faced them. The £170 million budget gives you a sense of the scale of the building - it is a superstore of cultural education on an unprecedented, probably unrepeatable scale.
> 
> The new institution has been slotted into a massive, listed former granary complex once used to coordinate the transport of produce from the Midlands to London. The entrance façade of the new school, which faces a new public space the size of Trafalgar Square, is a stately, functional warehouse building, designed by Lewis Cubitt in the 1850s. Inside are sited the reception for the school and the library for the University of the Arts (a federal university of which CSM is a part), as well as office space.
> 
> Most of the educational accommodation is in two new buildings sited behind this listed building, in two long, six-storey fingers occupying the space where the train shed used to be. The conceit is that these two long buildings form a "street" by being linked with a covering of a transparent plastic roof. It aims to be a meeting point as well as a venue for fashion shows and other performances in the future.
> 
> ...


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifestyle/article-23989280-a-very-modern-art-school.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London offices 'ideal European base'*
> 
> *If an international organisation is going to have a presence in Europe, it is likely they will secure London offices.*
> 
> This is according to the British Council for Offices (BCO), which stated that large, global companies have significant requirements that can sometimes only be met by offices in London.
> 
> BCO chief executive Richard Kauntze highlighted corporate space in the centre of the capital as especially meeting the needs of firms.
> 
> If organisations are going to trade in Europe, "they are going to be in London and they need a high-quality building and someone who is going to build it for them. They are only going to be in the centre", he claimed.
> 
> Mr Kauntze pointed to a number of London City office buildings like the Heron Tower and the in-construction The Shard as providing business space, while there are also developments in Midtown and the West End.
> 
> Reuters recently reported that Heron Tower had welcomed four new tenants, one of which was Lithuanian bank Snoras.
> 
> The bank - advised by Mellersh & Harding - took around 13,000 sq ft of space on the entire 20th floor at 110 Bishopsgate EC2.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/London-offices-ideal-European-base/800735038.aspx


----------



## Dale

Interesting, to the read The Telegraph or The Guardian you'd think London was imploding. Read this thread and you get the impression it's exploding.


----------



## tuten

It's somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Dale

tuten said:


> It's somewhere in the middle.


Ah, well, that's booming for most Western cities.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heron Tower Wins More Occupiers Over*
> 
> *Harsh economic winds may be blowing, but for Heron Tower it is continuing to fill up with clients meaning that a total of a third of the space is now either let or under offer. The building, which is the tallest skyscraper in the City of London, was only finished in March 2011 but has now had another four companies sign up for it. *
> 
> Credit City Capital has taken the 12th floor, Partners Group is moving into the 14th floor, the Chicago Trading Company has plumped for the 16th floor, and Snoras are going for the 20th floor.
> 
> Five of the office floors are already rented out to two clients, Landmark Plc who have a serviced office centre on the 17th, 18th and 19th floors, and McDermott, Will & Emery who have the 8th and 9th floors.
> 
> These are the two lets which so far bear the closest resemblance to the office village concept that the tower was based around of a series of floors connected by a central space forming a self contained cluster for the occupier in question.
> 
> Eagle-eyed readers may have spotted that all the space rented in the tower so far is in the lower half apart from the top floor restaurant, Sushi Samba, which is due to open next year.
> 
> One reason for this may be that the marketing of the building could be split into two different campaigns, the first of which is for the bottom half of the tower. This could leave the second half of the tower, the more expensive upper half, to be marketed in a second phase which might be coming sooner than later if they can keep the momentum up.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2933


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Woolwich Town Hall* (newly complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olympic Shooting and Paralympic Archery venues* (under construction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large *Woolwich Arsenal* development, including Crossrail station (under construction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus other smaller developments.


:cheers2:


----------



## Crash_N

Dale said:


> Ah, well, that's booming for most Western cities.


It's *a lot* of booming :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Canary Wharf could double in size*
> 
> *George Iacobescu, chief executive of Canary Wharf Group (CWG), said on Thursday he was "actively looking" for pre-lets at the proposed Heron Quays West development, which covers 1.3m sq ft. His comments come after CWG last month signed up the European Medical Association to occupy the final skyscraper included in the Canary Wharf masterplan of the 1980s.*
> 
> Mr Iacobescu says Canary Wharf now has 11.8m sq ft of further developments in the pipeline with planning permission, including Heron Quays West, which would more than double the size of the estate. This includes the 4.6m sq ft Wood Wharf mixed-use scheme and a proposed headquarters for JP Morgan. CWG is also constructing a Crossrail station at Canary Wharf, which will open in 2018 and improve transport links. Mr Iacobescu said the schemes are part of a "two-pronged strategy" to expand Canary Wharf and invest in developments outside the estate.
> 
> CWG co-owns the proposed "Walkie Talkie" skyscraper at 20 Fenchurch Street in the City, which is "on track" for completion in the second quarter of 2014, according to Mr Iacobescu, and has bought the Shell Centre site on the South Bank with Qatari backing.
> 
> Asked if CWG is considering developments outside London, Mr Iacobescu said: "I wouldn't disregard it at all. Every single day we have someone coming to us and saying 'Can you do another Canary Wharf?' We are looking for something like 20 Fenchurch Street and the Shell Centre where we can bring additional value."
> 
> Songbird, the listed entity which owns the majority of CWG, said on Thursday that the value of the Canary Wharf estate increased by 1.9pc to £4.7bn in the six months to June 30. This increase led to Songbird posting pre-tax profits of £97.6m, compared with an £11.3m loss last year.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...782612/Canary-Wharf-could-double-in-size.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *CitizenMs Tower Hill Hotel Set To Rise*
> 
> *Soon to start construction on Tower Hill overlooking the famous fortress, the Tower of London, is a new budget hotel, one of the first to be built in the City of London for decades.*
> 
> Despite having numerous famous tourist attractions, of which the Tower of London is the most famous, the City of London has established itself almost wholly as a business district and relied on other parts of London to accommodate the tourists which visit it every day.
> 
> The CitizenM Hotel is one of a new generation of hotels that see the leisure market expand in the Square Mile after years of stasis. More importantly however it is one of the first that is affordable pitched at what is described as the "budget boutique market"; the few hotels there are in the area tend to be expensive and aimed at business accommodation as seen from the planned overhaul of Ten Trinity Square.
> 
> One reason usual hurdle facing hotels in the City is the loss of employment space when an office building faces replacement with another use. In this case however the office market right now is at a low with few new developments starting.
> 
> The site to Trinity Place was previously being developed by Greycoat and has planning permission for a 10,000 square metre office building but following the 2008 Credit Crunch these plans were put on a back burner.
> 
> The CitizenM Hotel at 38-40 Trinity Square that will eventually contain 370 hotel rooms. It will consist of a basement, ground floor which will include a new café, and eight floors above it with pre-fabricated modular bedrooms that will be built off-site and then fitted into the hotel one at a time to reduce construction time.
> 
> Cladding the exterior of the building will be stone rainscreen with metal frames creating a feeling of repetition, plus extensive glazing as each of the bedrooms will have floor to ceiling glazing included. The design however is bland, although some will welcome this due to the proximity it has with the Tower of London which could be overshadowed by something flashy.
> 
> Designed by Axis Architects it will open in 2013 and be the second CitizenM hotel in London after one near the Tate Modern in Southwark due to be completed in 2012.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2936


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Google plans ‘East London Tech City’ base*
> 
> *Google is to open a “launchpad” for technology entrepreneurs in a multimillion-pound boost for the government’s “East London Tech City” scheme. *
> 
> The investment in David Cameron’s growth initiative comes after Twitter’s decision to locate a new office in Dublin raised fresh questions over hopes that US technology groups can help stimulate the UK economy. First announced last November amid a wave of optimism over the “Silicon Roundabout” scene around London’s Old Street and Shoreditch, many entrepreneurs felt the East London Tech City initiative had lost momentum. But Google’s investment ranks among the largest in a fresh flurry of announcements from the likes of Facebook, Amazon.com and Intel.
> 
> Google, whose main UK offices are in London’s Victoria, is taking out a long lease on a 25,000 sq ft, seven-storey building in Bonhill Street, which it is planning to refurbish before reopening next year. David Singleton, engineering director at Google UK, said the initiative was a first for the company. “East London is already home to hundreds of innovative British start-ups, and has huge potential for economic growth and new jobs over the coming years,” he said.
> 
> Google’s lease, which was advertised for £5m, will run for at least 10 years. The location will be used for speakers, collaborative programming events known as hackathons, training workshops and product demonstrations for engineers.
> 
> Rohan Silva, a senior policy adviser to the prime minister, said: “The Google announcement is a great example of how we are using the convening power of government to bring investment to the area. This is addressing a very specific need that the community in east London has made clear to government: the need for more flexible spaces where entrepreneurs, engineers and developers can come together and work on things in an ultra-low-cost way.”
> 
> Mr Silva said the second phase of the government’s growth review, which will be published in November, will include a revamp of the school IT curriculum, after Eric Schmidt, Google’s chairman, criticised the UK’s poor technological education system.
> 
> Earlier this month, Facebook, BlackBerry-maker RIM, Intel, Cisco and Techlightenment announced a package of new IT training courses for young people in London and around the country.
> 
> On Monday, Amazon announced a free weekly “start-up clinic”, hosted in east London, as well as training courses on “cloud computing” for 120 small companies in London and Manchester. Werner Vogels, Amazon’s chief technology officer, said start-up activity in London and across Europe was “100 per cent comparable” with Silicon Valley in terms of the talent and quality of businesses, although there remained disadvantages, such as access to early-stage capital.
> 
> As the UK government looks to position London as Europe’s tech capital, it faces tough competition from Dublin, whose lower corporation tax rate has attracted Facebook, Google and this week Twitter to open offices.
> 
> Twitter denied reports that Dublin would be its international headquarters and noted that, for now, the sales and operations office would be smaller than its central London and Tokyo sites. “As we continue to expand overseas, we’re constantly evaluating the best structure for the company,” said Twitter. “We looked at different factors including available labour force, proximity to customers, IT infrastructure and related operational expenses when choosing these locations.”


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/3aa3812e-e929-11e0-af7b-00144feab49a.html#axzz1ZH80DYrZ


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Visitors soar as borough invests £4m in libraries*
> 
> *This is the £14 million Canada Water library, which is due to open at the end of November. The four-storey inverted pyramid will replace Rotherhithe library.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new centre, built at a time of massive cuts to library services in London, will house 40,000 books, 2,500 films and CDs, a waterside café and a theatre - and offer free wi-fi as well as up to 100 computers.
> 
> About 800 books will be labelled with the names of residents who chose them as their favourites for the library, opening seven days a week.
> 
> The design features a full-height atrium, grass roof and solar panels and will form the centrepiece of a new town plaza. It was built after the Standard, which is highlighting the cuts crisis with the Save Our Libraries campaign, told how New York library bosses criticised London councils for cutting services.
> 
> Southwark councillor Veronica Ward, cabinet member for culture, and leisure, said: "This is set to be a stunning example of what libraries can achieve, as well as being at the heart of a public space that will form part of a buzzing new town centre."
> 
> Piers Gough, partner at CZWG, the architects who designed the project, said: "The community will have a lovely place and resources where they can read, learn and be creative."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...r-as-borough-invests-pound-4m-in-libraries.do


----------



## Crash_N

Great projects :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*259 City Road - Islington*

by *LondonerN1*.


----------



## SO143

tuten said:


> The new Stratford shopping centre looks absolutely amazing! I'll probably live there during the Olympics. Better start saving up.


I saw the aerial view of that entire shopping centre in the news a couple of days ago, wow trust me, it looked absolutely enormous. :bow:


----------



## SO143




----------



## tuten

LondonFox said:


> Want to share a flat?


:lol: I wish. I'll probably just hide in one of the shops at closing time. They can't patrol the whole place at once .


----------



## LondonFox

Good thinking.


----------



## Axelferis

westfield seems crazzy 

i'll be in london by the end of october and i'll visit this :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Axelferis said:


> westfield seems crazzy
> 
> i'll be in london by the end of october and i'll visit this :cheers:


You going there next year?


----------



## SO143

> *$1b more for DP World's London project
> 
> "This is the biggest project in Europe."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London: DP World, the world's third largest port operator, has said it will invest another $1 billion (Dh3.67 billion) in the London Gateway project over the next three years, which will create 36,000 jobs.
> 
> DP World's London Gateway, Britain's new global port and logistics centre project, is set to open in the fourth quarter of 2013 with an initial capacity of 1.6 million TEU (twenty-foot-equivalent units) and is built to accommodate the world's largest container ships. The total cost will be $1.6 billion.
> 
> Sultan Ahmad Bin Sulayem, Chairman of DP World, made the announcement yesterday in a press conference held at London Gateway, saying: "This is a unique project; it's the closest, deepest-water port near London, a city with a surrounding area where many consumers and retailers are available.
> 
> "This is the biggest project in Europe."
> 
> This was the first mention of the final date for the project and Bin Sulayem said the board had given the green light to start it.
> 
> "We are modelling this project after the Jebel Ali port and we are proud to take our UAE expertise abroad. The warehouse facilities will be able to accommodate up to a nine million square foot logistics park."
> 
> The biggest similarities between the two ports have to do with logistics; the fact that there's a port and free zone right next to it.
> 
> "With many ports around the world it's not easy to find space next to the ports. We were fortunate in Dubai to plan it that way and also in London," Bin Sulayem said. The experience in how they were able to attract people to Jebel Ali will also be useful here, he emphasised.
> 
> Funding of this project is completed now, according to Bin Sulayem and Mohammad Sharaf, chief executive of DP World.
> 
> "Part of the funding is from DP World and another part is long-term loans from financial institutions," they said. Already $600 million has been spent on the foundation work, which began in early 2010, and another $1 billion is expected to be invested over the next three years.
> 
> Also in attendance for this announcement yesterday was UK Business Secretary Dr Vince Cable, who outlined three reasons why the project is important: it is a big step forward in the country's infrastructure; it would create jobs for 36,000 people; and it is a boost to Britain's reputation as a host of inward investment.
> 
> Already 600 jobs have been created and DPW announced that another 1,000 will be created in the next months. UK businesses are expected to benefit from this project.
> 
> London's importance
> 
> Explaining why London was chosen for this mega project, Bin Sulayem said it was "mainly to give facilities to the shipping industry that is trading in this part of the world".
> 
> He added this was a unique opportunity because of the inter-nodal facilities (sea to rail to road) which will provide various forms of transport and be useful for giant companies.
> 
> Bin Sulayem also highlighted the fact that this project will provide logistics services.
> 
> Besides being close to London, the port will be one of the most important environment-friendly projects. It will have more than 148,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide savings per year. Bin Sulayem reiterated DPW's commitment to the UK economy saying: "Building a port is a long-term investment and you must look at the whole project. This will be welcomed by the shipping family."
> 
> Bin Sulayem also spoke of the need to open the port as soon as possible. He said: "This was the right timeframe and also a reflection of customers' demands and needs."
> 
> He also added that the UAE and United Kingdom have very close ties and this project would benefit both countries. It could also encourage Britain to invest further, he said.
> 
> Bin Sulayem also explained that more people will be employed in Dubai as a result of this project seeing as that is where the company's headquarters are.
> 
> Further commenting on why this project was chosen, as opposed to focusing more on emerging markets, Sharaf told Gulf News: "We always have a formula for choosing new projects and unless it meets the criteria, we won't do it."
> 
> Gateway is a key development for DP World, particularly because of its design, with a logistics park, close proximity to London, which is one of the most important trade hubs in the world, and because of it is the only port they own freehold."


http://gulfnews.com/business/shipping/1b-more-for-dp-world-s-london-project-1.885066
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/04/dpworld-london-idUSL5E7L43C620111004


----------



## SO143

> *Brockton Capital is looking for a joint venture partner to facilitate a £400m residential scheme in the heart of Mayfair.*
> 
> The real estate private equity group has spent five years assembling a site in the corner of Curzon Street and Bolton Street and has drawn up designs for a luxury apartment scheme. A year ago it secured the last of 21 deals required to piece the site together.
> 
> The project, which will mark the architectural debut of US architect Robert Stern, will include 20 apartments which will be marketed at around £4,500/ sq ft.
> 
> Stern has designed the development around a south facing garden, and the property would including the trapping of the super-luxury across four underground levels including a gym and a swimming pool.
> 
> David Marks, joint managing partner of Brockton Capital, told Property Week: “We have instructed Savills and Franc Warwick to talk to a few people on our behalf.
> 
> “The thing about London is investment could come from anywhere. It could come for the UK, from the Americas from the Middle East or Asia or India even.”
> 
> Brockton has also appointed Grantham, its development partner on its 40,000 sq ft apartment scheme at Buckingham Gate, as development partner on the Curzon Street scheme.
> 
> The site value is around £200m and the development cost is expected to be around a further £100m.
> 
> “I think this is the best development site in London,” Marks said. “It’s in the heart of Mayfair and yards from Berkeley Square. London needs more housing at both ends of the market.”
> 
> Marks said the company would be talking with Westminster council into 2012 and was hopeful that the project would be delivered in 2014 to 2015.
> 
> Franc Warwick and Savills are joint agents on the scheme.


http://www.propertyweek.com/news/ne...00m-mayfair-apartments-scheme/5025890.article


----------



## SO143

> *Emirates buys place on Tube map in £36m cable car deal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the world's biggest airlines is set to start 'flying' passengers across the Thames in a deal that will see its brand name appear on every London Tube map.
> 
> Emirates, which sponsors Arsenal football club, can today be revealed as the backer of Boris Johnson's cable car project, which will link the O2 arena in Greenwich with the Excel exhibition centre at the Royal Docks.
> 
> As part of the £36million, 10-year deal for the new Emirates Air Line, the company will see its branding on all future versions of Harry Beck's Tube map design. Two new stations will be added to future versions of the map - Emirates Greenwich Peninsula and Emirates Royal Docks.
> 
> The cable car's "flight path" across the Thames will also be depicted on the maps in bright "Emirates red".
> 
> It is the first time corporate branding has appeared on the map.
> 
> The project, which Transport for London says could be completed by summer next year, will have 34 cable cars carrying 2,500 passengers an hour. The gondolas, about 160 feet above the river, will run every 30 seconds and the journey will take five minutes.
> 
> The scheme's cost was estimated to be about £25million when it was announced a year ago and the Mayor initially said that it would not be taxpayer funded.
> 
> The cost has now increased to £60million but a TfL spokesman today insisted they are "confident" they will recoup the rest of the money from European funding, further corporate sponsorship deals and fare revenue.
> 
> The Mayor today hailed the announcement. He said: "This multi-million pound deal is tremendous news for London, helping us to deliver a new addition to the city's skyline.
> 
> "The Emirates Air Line will be an exciting and innovative mode of transport easing travel for thousands and offering spectacular bird's eye vistas of our majestic Thames.
> 
> "The UK's first urban cable car will also act as a vibrant catalyst for the further regeneration of east London helping to attract jobs and investment for the benefit of Londoners."
> 
> It is not known if the cable car project, which critics have describes as a mayoral "vanity project", will be ready in time for the Olympics.
> 
> London Underground managing director Mike Brown said: "Main construction works began in July and we are on track to open next summer. Much of the manufacture, including the steel towers, is being done in the UK, boosting companies across the country."
> 
> Emirates Airline president Tim Clark said: "The Emirates Air Line will take off as an iconic landmark for London."


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ce-on-tube-map-in-pound-36m-cable-car-deal.do


----------



## SO143

> *Grant for London Transport Museum project *
> 
> BY PETE HAYMAN
> 
> London Transport Museum (LTM) has been handed more than £422,000 towards a project to restore the world's oldest known surviving example of an underground train carriage.
> 
> The Heritage Lottery Fund (HLF) has confirmed funding for the scheme, which is designed to help celebrate the 150th anniversary of the London Underground network
> 
> Built in 1892, Metropolitan Railway Jubilee Carriage Number 353 is to be restored and give visitors the opportunity to explore early underground railway travel.
> 
> Ffestiniog Railway will be responsible for undertaking the restoration work, while the grant will also help fund an apprentice working towards a NVQ2 Level 2 in Carpentry.
> 
> LTM director Sam Mullins said: "[The grant] will enable the museum to restore one of the oldest items in its collection and help to bring the heritage of the carriage and the London Underground to new communities and audiences across London."


http://www.attractionsmanagement.co...tail&subject=news&codeID=283813&site=AM&dom=N


----------



## SO143

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Snaps Up New Building in London's Startup District*
> 
> In recent years Google's brand image has taken some hits in Europe due to privacy concerns surrounding its Street View service, but its latest move may shift public opinion in the company's favor—at least in London. Google announced plans to sign a ten-year lease on a seven-floor building in the heart of Britain's Tech City area in East London.
> 
> Directly supported by the U.K. government to spur technology business, the area is currently home to roughly 300 companies. Local techies sometimes also refer to the neighboring area as Silicon Roundabout, a clear nod to the epicenter of tech innovation, Silicon Valley. The new Tech City initiative was spearheaded by British Prime Minister David Cameron in an effort to make the area the "digital capital of Europe."
> 
> As for what the building will be used for, Google has yet to release details, but the company has confirmed that it will offer space in the building to budding tech startups and allow it to serve as a space for training, product demos, and the occasional hackathon.
> One local entrepreneur, Sally Broom of the social tourism site Tripbod, thinks the development is a welcome boost from one the biggest names in tech.
> 
> "The situation is interesting because it brings a forward-thinking big digital corporate into the heart of a previously organic startup scene. Arguably, Google still maintains a startup ethos and has done a lot to support innovation in small companies, such as with the large number of free business events they host at their Victoria HQ—which we have attended and enjoyed. So it is notable that there is now a move towards 'Silicon' roundabout."
> 
> Nevertheless, Broom adds that, as with any major player, the local tech community will have to examine all of the pluses and minuses such a major investment represents. "[Local] acquisitions may be of interest, in which case forming early relationships makes sense. But is there a risk here? While Google grows ever bigger, do they lust after the energy and dynamism of these start-ups, and the talent within them? So it's great to see Google taking a keen interest and, as local businesses, we should appreciate and enjoy the benefits that follow. But we should also remember that there is no such thing as a free lunch."
> 
> Google hasn't revealed the total payout for the building lease, but it's likely far less than the $1.9 billion the company paid for its new Manhattan address just last year. If you want to learn more about Tech City you can visit the official site.


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393906,00.asp


----------



## SO143

> *London’s new-build ‘hot spots’ revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-build property prices in London are in line for a boost, according to new research, as regeneration projects and new transport links make previously unloved areas more attractive to investors.
> 
> In its report on London Hotspots: Residential development opportunity areas, agent Knight Frank claims that certain areas of the capital undergoing major infrastructure improvements will see new-build property prices rise by more than 30 per cent between now and 2016.
> 
> Highest price growth is predicted for Nine Elms, in southwest London, where agents suggest residential prices could rise by as much as 140 per cent, to £1,800 per square foot.
> 
> Their projections are based on the opening of the new US embassy in 2017 – which is expected to transform the area’s identity – and the extension of the London Underground’s Northern Line.
> 
> Other areas attracting attention include the City of London, where new developments are expected to achieve prices of £2,000 per square foot – and an increase of 118 per cent.
> 
> This part of the capital has seen an influx of wealthy residents in the past five years, with demand likely to be sustained by the development of a new station at nearby Whitechapel, providing better transport links.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/c2190880-ef6f-11e0-941e-00144feab49a.html?ftcamp=rss#axzz1a8jxECMw


----------



## LondonFox

Is the cable car a permanent feature then? Or will it be removed after the games...


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Is the cable car a permanent feature then? Or will it be removed after the games...


10 years deal? But, i think it will be permanent just like London Eye though. ( Although they said it's just a temporary structure) 



> Mayor of London, Boris Johnson today announced that Dubai-based Emirates will sponsor London’s new cable car river crossing, *
> to be known as the Emirates Air Line, in a 10-year deal worth £36m.*
> 
> The Emirates Air Line will connect north and south London, travelling between two new stations set to be named Emirates Greenwich Peninsula and Emirates Royal Docks.
> 
> *Scheduled for completion in summer 2012, the new cable car will carry up to 2,500 people an hour across the Thames, providing a much-needed additional river crossing.*
> 
> *It will provide a direct link from ExCel, the UK's largest exhibition centre and home of the World Travel Market, and the O2 arena, Europe's largest entertainments venue.* It will also provide an additional interchange between the Docklands Light Railway and Jubilee underground line.
> 
> The sponsorship deal will see Emirates putting up 80% of the cost of funding the new transport scheme, which is a key element in the Mayor’s vision to transform east London into a bustling metropolitan quarter teeming with new businesses, entertainment and leisure facilities supported by world-class transportation.
> 
> *Johnson said: “This multi-million pound deal is tremendous news for London, helping us to deliver a new addition to the city’s skyline. The Emirates Air Line will be an exciting and innovative mode of transport easing travel for thousands and offering spectacular bird’s eye vistas of our majestic Thames.
> 
> "The UK’s first urban cable car will also act as a vibrant catalyst for the further regeneration of east London helping to attract jobs and investment for the benefit of Londoners.”*


*

http://www.travelmole.com/stories/1149716.php*


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah, they said that about the London eye.... its still there.


----------



## SO143

> *Olympic media centre legacy plans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested parties have nine weeks to submit their proposals for the 1 million ft2 media centre, which sits in the East Wick area of the 500 acre Olympic Park. The media centre will house 80,000 journalists during the Games. In legacy mode the broadcast centre can be reconfigured into four separate buildings.


http://www.building.co.uk/news/olympic-media-centre-legacy-plans/5025677.article


----------



## SO143




----------



## tuten

It amazes me how many massive projects are starting or already U/C in London, even after the worst recession in 50 years! (apparently)


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah, but London eats recessions for breakfast.


----------



## PortoNuts

LondonFox said:


> Is the cable car a permanent feature then? Or will it be removed after the games...


I'm sure it'll be permanent. What a utter waste of money if it was temporary.


----------



## SO143

> *London’s Roads Will Get $2.81 Billion Overhaul Through 2020*
> 
> Oct. 7 (Bloomberg) -- London’s transport authority and boroughs will spend as much as 1.81 billion pounds ($2.81 billion) upgrading and maintaining the city’s roads through 2020, according to contract proposals published today.
> 
> Transport for London and the 33 local governments are likely to ask five to seven contractors to compete for the work, which will cover the northeast, northwest, center and south of the city, the state-funded transport provider said in documents posted on a U.K. government procurement website. The total amount awarded would range from about 750 million pounds to 1.81 billion pounds, according to the documents.
> 
> “We’re looking for the most economically advantageous deal we can get,” Thomas Canning, a TFL spokesman, said by telephone. Each contract “would cover a selection of TFL roads and the boroughs within that area.”
> 
> Seeking bids jointly will bring “better efficiencies,” he said. TFL and each London borough had previously done their contracting separately.
> 
> The U.K. government plans to spend 200 billion pounds on infrastructure using a mix of public and private funding through 2015 as it seeks to boost a flagging economy. TFL is upgrading the city’s transport network with projects such as Crossrail, which will connect Heathrow Airport with the West End and the Canary Wharf financial district.
> 
> The contracts will also cover street lighting and may also cover “housing estates, green space, schools, bus stations, garages, car parks, crematoriums, cemeteries” and other sites, TFL said in the documents.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ceive-2-81-billion-overhaul-through-2020.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *High-speed rail could link Gatwick and Heathrow airports in 15 minutes*
> 
> *A high-speed rail link could take passengers between Gatwick and Heathrow within 15 minutes, according to a new proposal drawn up by civil servants. The £5bn plan – creating a hub known as Heathwick – would mean there is no need to build another airport to serve London or expand the current facilities at Heathrow. *
> 
> According to sources, officials at the Department for Transport have already put the idea to the airports and companies involved – but it remains only one option to be considered under the current aviation review. The plans are at an early stage and could easily run into opposition from Heathrow, which is owned by BAA and keen to expand on its own. Gatwick is owned by Global Infrastructure Partners.
> 
> There could also be protest from people who live near the area, including the Surrey constituents of Philip Hammond, the transport minister. To minimise disruption, the trains, travelling at 180mph, would largely follow the route of the M25 motorway and could be underground for part of the way.
> 
> Under the current proposals, passengers would not need to go through separate immigration procedures or check-in twice, because Gatwick and Heathrow would be considered part of the same aviation “hub”.
> 
> Ministers are under pressure from business groups to find a solution to lack of airport capacity in the South East, after the Coalition ruled out any more runways at Heathrow, Gatwick and Stansted. The main concern is that poor airport infrastructure is making Britain less competitive.
> 
> The British Chamber of Commerce first put forward plans for a "Heathwick" hub two years ago, but the idea has only gained ground during the current review of the UK’s aviation capacity. It would take some time to build the 35-mile line, but less than creating another new airport in the Thames Estuary, which is the favoured solution of London Mayor Boris Johnson.
> 
> The Department for Transport is planning to publish its aviation policy in the spring.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...wick-and-Heathrow-airports-in-15-minutes.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *2012 Olympics sparks house price boom in east London*
> 
> *Fears for old East End neighbourhood as young professionals and penthouses push up Stratford house prices.*
> 
> As night falls on The Grove in Stratford's town centre, the neon lighting casts a ghostly glow over the pavement. Passersby peer into the windows of one shop and wonder at the gleaming surfaces, the flat screens, the drinks cabinet. Among the betting shops, money lenders and a Perfect Fried Chicken, the new Foxtons certainly cuts a dash.
> 
> The latest branch of London's biggest, brashest estate agent threw open its doors last weekend with the aim of drumming up business just a stone's throw from the Olympic stadium. And it is not the only one: at least two other lettings agencies are setting up shop in the centre of this rapidly changing part of the capital. With less than 10 months before the Games start, and nearly one month after the opening of Westfield, the third largest shopping mall in the country, a part of east London that has been overlooked and underrated for decades is suddenly the place to be.
> 
> "It's all about Stratford," explained Kamran Younis of Century21 Cameron Adams. "It's an international focal point. I can only predict good things about it, and being here, amidst all this activity, it's very exciting." Alex Leigh, sales manager of the new Foxtons, agrees. The Olympics, he said, had "put the eye of the world" on Stratford. "It's brought attention to an area that perhaps wouldn't have had the same attention otherwise."
> 
> Since London won the bid in 2005, talk of east London's Olympic property boom has proved both myth and reality. Even amid the worst recession since the 1930s, it was assumed that at least one corner of the country would be impregnable to house price doom. For some, this is true: parts of Hackney have recorded average rises of up to 56% between July 2005 and May 2011. But for other, less gentrified areas, it has been a different story; in Stratford the increase was 13%.
> 
> Hopeful that the boom is just around the corner for the E15 postcode, Leigh and his estate agent colleagues see this as a golden opportunity to market the area aggressively as a "value-for-money" location and attract new – preferably young, professional – residents.
> 
> "Prices around here haven't taken off as they have in some areas," said Leigh. "But we're yet to see what the Olympic legacy will leave behind; we're yet to see what effect Westfield will have."
> 
> Younis was more direct: "I think Stratford, the way it's poised, is only going to go up and up."
> 
> With these kinds of predictions ringing in their ears, most Stratford property owners with no pressing need to move are standing firm, hopeful that their homes will rocket in value. Shop owner Aklakur Rahman, who has already watched his three-bedroom terraced house go up in value steadily over the past 16 years, wants to wait and see. "I don't think this boom is going to be short-term," he said.
> 
> 
> Developers are erecting huge new blocks of flats and touting "luxury living" in a part of London better known more for poverty than penthouses. Some of these operate shared ownership schemes to make some flats more affordable, but even these are out of the reach of many locals. Among those for conventional sale, it is not uncommon for a two-bedroom flat to be valued at up to £350,000 – prices which one estate agent, who wanted to remain anonymous, said were "quite extortionate". Investors, aware of the sky-high rents possible for the Olympics, are buying them anyway.
> 
> The kind of people able to afford to live in the sleek new apartments are, increasingly, the young professionals on whose arrival Foxtons is counting. Carlos Aristizabal, a PhD student who moved into an apartment at the Lett Road development this week with his French sommelier wife, said they loved the area. "There's a lot going on in Stratford because of the Olympics, because of the new mall they built, Westfield. [It's] a very, very good place to live," said the 30-year-old.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/oct/07/olympics-east-london-house-price-boom


----------



## SO143

> *'Heathwick' plan to create London mega-airport revealed
> 
> AN $8 billion high-speed rail service linking London's Heathrow and Gatwick airports in 15 minutes is being considered by ministers in an attempt to maximise air capacity.*
> 
> The 180mph (290kph) trains, leaving every five minutes, would hug the route of the M25 motorway and travel underground most of the way, according to early proposals, London's The Times reported.
> 
> The so-called "Heathwick" option would create the world's first "virtual hub" between two airports and provide a quicker and cheaper answer to Britain's capacity problems than a new airport in the Thames Estuary, according to supporters.
> 
> Amid warnings from business that Britain risks losing trade deals with China, Brazil and other emerging markets to countries that can offer seamless air links, ministers are anxious to find a solution that does not entail expansion at Heathrow.
> 
> Supporters argue that Heathwick would allow London's airports to compete more effectively with large European airports by encouraging more transfers. Low-cost carriers such as EasyJet would be encouraged to leave Gatwick for Stansted. It would also help the economy to recoup some of the £1.2 billion a year Britain currently loses to the Netherlands, Germany and France.
> 
> The idea is to be fed into the government's current review into aviation policy, which is examining how to expand air capacity around the capital without jeopardising green targets after the coalition overturned plans for a third runway at Heathrow.
> 
> "Anything that has the potential to distribute demand for access to London's airports when capacity is constrained has to be a good thing. We would be very pleased to discuss the idea further with ministers," Gatwick airport said.
> 
> Meanwhile airports operator BAA said, "A virtual hub between Heathrow and Gatwick faces insurmountable technical, operational, political and financial challenges, and would take many years to deliver. It provides no extra runway capacity in the South East, which is the key problem identified by the Department for Transport's own passenger forecast."



http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...airport-revealed/story-e6frf7k6-1226161985269


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Fitzrovia office-led scheme approved by Mayor Johnson*
> 
> *Derwent London has today announced that it has been granted planning permission by the Mayor of London for a major mixed use development to include a mix of residential, retail and office space in Fitzrovia, W1 at 80 Charlotte Street.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 367,000 sq ft redevelopment will include 336,000 sq ft of office, residential and retail space at 80 Charlotte Street and 31,000 sq ft of residential at nearby 65 Whitfield Street and 1-8 Whitfield Place. In addition, a new public realm park will be created whilst retail units will enhance the ground floor frontage and identity.
> 
> Designed by leading architects Make, the new scheme will be part refurbishment and part new build with a substantial proportion of the existing structures retained thereby cutting waste and carbon emissions whilst reducing the construction period.
> 
> 80 Charlotte Street is an island site of 1.4 acres that is located in the heart of Fitzrovia. Currently comprising 200,000 sq ft of out-dated offices which are let to Saatchi & Saatchi until March 2013, the new £125m scheme is expected to be delivered towards the end of 2015 and will be a major step in the wider regeneration of the area where the Group’s holdings total over 1.5m sq ft.
> 
> John Burns, Chief Executive at Derwent London, commented: “We are pleased that our 80 Charlotte Street planning application has been approved by the Mayor of London. This is a significant scheme for the Group and gives us the opportunity to transform the existing buildings into high quality offices that will form an exciting new office hub in keeping with the Derwent brand. The park and ground floor retail space will create new life and character to the streets of Fitzrovia and the new residential units, that include affordable housing, will provide a high quality living environment. We look forward to starting on site in 2013.”
> 
> Derwent has recently won a number of prestigious awards for its Angel Building development which comprises grade A office space in Clerkenwell, EC1. Voted one of ‘Britain’s Most Admired Companies’ in 2010, Derwent owns and manages 5.4m sq ft of primarily office space in the West End and areas bordering the City of London.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/O...a-Office-Led-Scheme-Approved-By-Mayor-Johnson


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mayfair housing project to be launched*
> 
> *A club of private investors is set to cash in on the rampant demand for high-end London property by launching Mayfair’s largest housing project for decades.*
> 
> Brockton Capital, a real estate-focused private equity group, has spent four years buying 40 flats in a 1930s red-brick mansion block on a site behind Piccadilly. The group has drawn up plans to convert the building, which includes the Mirabelle Restaurant, into an 18-unit, ultra-prime apartment block with an expected development value of £400m.
> 
> If it goes ahead, the project will hope to emulate the success of One Hyde Park – the Candy Brothers’ scheme which has broken UK sales records, trading for as much as £6,835 per square foot.
> 
> Brockton has commissioned US architect Robert Stern to come up with a design which includes a large private garden and would see the building transformed, with four subterranean levels to accommodate a gym, swimming pool and underground parking.
> 
> The company, which had to complete 21 transactions to piece together the site, intends to sell the existing building to a developer, however, rather than take the project through construction and marketing. Any developer would be able to submit plans for a different design, but it is unlikely the project would not be used for housing.
> 
> People familiar with the plans said a residential scheme on the site, which sits on the corner of Curzon Street and Bolton Street, would be likely to command prices of between £4,000 and £5,000 a square foot.
> 
> “This is one of the best residential development sites in the whole of London at the moment,” said Tim Whitmey, director of residential research at Savills, who are acting as joint agents for the project.
> 
> Demand for top-end London houses has soared during the past year, as cash-rich buyers from the Middle East and Asia are joined by Europeans looking for a safe investment to store their wealth. In September alone, One Hyde Park saw four transactions at over £6,000 per square foot.
> 
> International buyers have filled the drop in demand for expensive London property during the downturn, spending an estimated £6bn during the past 18 months. The flood of money coming into the capital has had the effect of widening the gap between property values in London and the rest of the UK.
> 
> As well as high-end developments, overseas buyers are increasingly snapping up mid-market new- build apartments across London.


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/37b700be-f020-11e0-bc9d-00144feab49a.html#axzz1aCQAYlcs


----------



## SO143

Many mega and Europe's biggest projects are going on in London, that's brilliant. :applause:



> *Google to Open Building for London Start-Ups (Europe's first) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Silicon Roundabout,” a traffic circle on the edge of the main financial area that’s the hub of the city’s booming technology scene.
> 
> Google has signed a 10-year lease on a seven-floor office block close to London’s “Silicon Roundabout,” which will be used to support start-ups. This is the first time the U.S. Internet company has been involved in such a project anywhere in the world.
> 
> As well as providing space for organizations that support start-ups, Google says the space will be used for training workshops, hackathons and product demonstrations. What it will not do is provide space for Google’s own staff who will remain at the company’s European headquarters a few miles to the west in London’s Victoria.
> 
> David Singleton, engineering director for Google U.K., said: “We announced our involvement in the Tech City project last year, and we’ve been working hard to make this vision a reality. Finding a suitable building is the first major step, and we hope to announce more details about the organizations we’ll work with and how they will use the space in the coming months. East London is already home to hundreds of innovative British start-ups, and has huge potential for economic growth and new jobs over the coming years.”
> 
> The “East London Tech City” initiative was announced last November by British Prime Minister David Cameron. The idea was to build on the achievements of technology and media businesses who jokingly referred to the area as “Silicon Roundabout.”
> 
> Mr. Cameron said then that there would be no additional funding for the project but there would be support from high-tech companies. The latest announcement from Google really just gives a specific geographical address, 4-5 Bonhill Street, to the plan for an innovation center it outlined last year.
> 
> A number of commentators have noted that the latest announcement comes just days after Twitter said it would be opening an office, expected to be its European headquarters, in Dublin rather than in the U.K.
> 
> London’s Financial Times however, reports that Twitter said of the new premises in the Irish capital, “for now, the sales and operations office would be smaller than its central London and Tokyo sites.”


http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/20...ng-for-london-start-ups/?mod=google_news_blog


----------



## caserass

SO143 is not the same news than the one of yesterday ? 

google


----------



## SO143

caserass said:


> google


Is this the one you were asking? :dunno: I have no idea about the current state of this building. 

Allies and Morrison Olympic Towers Revealed.


----------



## caserass

simple and beautiful !


----------



## SO143

Orbit Tower construction .... 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcelormittalorbit/6169059331/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## lafreak84

> The U.K. government plans to spend *200 billion pounds* on infrastructure using a mix of public and private funding *through 2015* as it seeks to boost a flagging economy.


Are you sure this is correct? I mean it's less than three months till 2012, so that's 200 billion pounds in 3 years? That's some serious business. What do they plan to spend all the money on?


----------



## sardinianboy

lafreak84 said:


> Are you sure this is correct? I mean it's less than three months till 2012, so that's 200 billion pounds in 3 years? That's some serious business. What do they plan to spend all the money on?


i think up to 20 billion is being spent on crossrail


----------



## LondonFox

lafreak84 said:


> Are you sure this is correct? I mean it's less than three months till 2012, so that's 200 billion pounds in 3 years? That's some serious business. What do they plan to spend all the money on?



Roads, trains, airports, bridges... etc etc etc.


----------



## SO143

lafreak84 said:


> Are you sure this is correct? I mean it's less than three months till 2012, so that's 200 billion pounds in 3 years? That's some serious business. What do they plan to spend all the money on?


Yea the prime minister David Cameron said that he wants to build a lot of new houses across the country, new high speed rail networks, new airports, better roads, hospitals and schools etc. He just spent £20bn for Crossrail, so i guess £200 billion is not that much as it will be spent for many factors and this is one of this government "must-do" plans.


----------



## lafreak84

^^ That's awesome! :cheers: I hope the master plan will soon be revealed.


----------



## City of Rain

SO143 said:


> Is this the one you were asking? :dunno: I have no idea about the current state of this building.
> 
> Allies and Morrison Olympic Towers Revealed.


Boxy but beautiful :cheers:


----------



## SO143

caserass said:


> simple and beautiful !





City of Rain said:


> Boxy but beautiful :cheers:


Are you guys being serious? I find it boring though. It expresses no high quality architecture and it's very similar to the ones in Frankfurt. 

Similar colour as well, i wish this kind of building wouldn't be built in a city like London. 





















In Comparison to the one in London, anyway is the British capital seriously going to get this Bangkok-style building? hno:


----------



## SO143

> *Skanska wins £30m London office refurb
> 
> Skanska has nabbed a major £30m office refurbishment contract at Finsbury Circus House in the City of London.*
> 
> Hamburg-based Union Investment Real Estate GmbH, the owner of Finsbury Circus House, appointed city project managers Core to handle the upgrade scheme on its behalf.
> 
> Initial works include the demolition of the ground floor slab, together with structural alterations to the existing eight-storey office building.
> 
> During the reconstruction phase, Skanska will build an additional roof top floor.
> 
> Work also includes the full restoration of the existing façade to the Finsbury Circus elevation and the construction of a new rear façade incorporating Portland Stone.
> 
> Skanska’s team will install mechanical and electrical services throughout, as well as new internal finishing including high-quality toilet and reception areas, and six new passenger lifts.
> 
> Work will start on site immediately, with completion scheduled for January 2013.
> 
> Paul Heather, managing director of Skanska’s south east building arm, said: “The award of this contract demonstrates our capability to develop the range of projects we undertake, and deliver value solutions to our clients.
> 
> “We have worked with both Union Investments and Core on previous schemes in London and I am delighted that we will be continuing to build upon our successful relationship at Finsbury Circus House.”
> 
> Dr Karl-Joseph Hermanns-Engel, Union Investment Real Estate said: “The current market cycle in London provides an almost perfect opportunity for this type of reconstruction in prime locations.
> 
> “Repositioning our property will enable us to meet the high demand for energy-efficient core properties in the financial district.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/10/10/skanska-wins-30m-london-office-refurb/


----------



## SO143

> *U.K. Considering $7.8 Billion Heathrow-Gatwick Link*
> 
> U.K. lawmakers are studying the construction of a 5 billion-pound ($7.8 billion) high-speed rail link between London’s Heathrow and Gatwick airports, the Financial Times said.
> 
> The plan is a possible alternative to increasing the capacity of Heathrow, the FT cited Victoria Borwick, a member of the Greater London Authority’s transport committee, as saying.
> 
> The Department for Transport said a public consultation in 2012 would consider improving connectivity between existing airports, according to the report.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...billion-heathrow-gatwick-link-ft-reports.html






> *World's Largest Solar Bridge Under Construction in London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but symbolism is hugely important as we transition from the fossil fuel age to a clean energy economy. So the announcement that an iconic steam-era railway bridge is to become the world's largest solar bridge is big news indeed.
> 
> The fact that it will generate an estimated 900,000kWh of electricity every year just seems like icing on the cake.
> 
> A New industrial Age
> Whether it is an old mine becoming the world's largest solar power plant, or an industrial dockyard used for coal deliveries now sporting gigantic wind turbines, some projects seem to have particular symbolic value when discussing the dawn of a new energy paradigm. But it would be a mistake to characterize the conversion of the Blackfriars railway bridge that spans the Thames near St. Paul's Cathedral as simply symbolic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Solar-Powered Station
> Providing nearly 50% of the energy needed to power Blackfriars station, and sporting 6,000m2 of PV panels, this will be the largest solar array in London and the largest solar bridge in the world. Derry Newman, chief executive of project developers Solarcentury explained that visibility is a hugely important aspect of this project:
> 
> "It's fantastic to see this project finally come to fruition. Blackfriars Bridge is an ideal location for solar; a new, iconic large roof space, right in the heart of London. Station buildings and bridges are fixed parts of our urban landscape and it is great to see that this one will be generating renewable energy every day into the future. Unknown to most, there are many hundreds of buildings now powered by solar in the capital as investment in this technology increases. For people to see that solar power is working is a vital step towards a clean energy future."
> Perhaps even more encouraging is the news that this is not just a case of slapping on solar panels and calling it green. The panels themselves are just one part of a much broader retrofit of the station that includes installation of rainwater harvesting systems and "sunpipe" solar day lighting.
> 
> Leadership. Just Not From Our Leaders.
> So while senior UK ministers continue their push for mediocrity regarding clean energy, they will see people hard at work (yes, work!) making the next industrial revolution actually happen
> 
> We'll be hosting a Live Chat with former oil man, Greenpeace campaigner, and Solarcentury founder Jeremy Leggett on October 13. We'll no doubt be discussing the Blackfriars project, alongside the latest developments in solar, the current political climate for clean energy, and his work in spearheading business responses to peak oil. Stay tuned.


http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/10/worlds-largest-solar-bridge-london.php


----------



## SO143

> *Sheppard Robson Plan 1 St Pauls Overhaul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of London is full of dignified buildings with stone facades and mansard roofs that hide the modernity of the office space behind their walls. This looks like being further added to by AXA Real Estate's redevelopment of a key site in the City of London, 1 St Paul's.
> 
> The scheme features the redevelopment of an existing office building led by architecture firm, Sheppard Robson. This will see the internal configuration of the office space completely overhauled to rationalise it and increase the efficiency of the building, allowing it to be used profitably as a multi-tenanted property. On the ground floor, greeting visitors to the 6,000 square metres of grade-A office space above will be a new reception.
> 
> The plant area on the roof is considered defunct, and it is with this in mind that the architect has penned designs for a new 2,000 square metre roof top restaurant that will boast sweeping views of St Paul's Cathedral and access to a new roof terrace.
> 
> Interestingly for such a building there is also a residential option for up to 1,000 square metres of prime residential space - enough for ten generously, and presumably expensive, two bedroom apartments.
> 
> The developer has yet to pursue this fully and get work underway on it but work on the rest of the scheme is now getting into swing for a finish in the first quarter of 2013.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2941


----------



## PortoNuts

Newcastle Guy said:


> First render of the Three Spires project by Herzog & De Meuron which will be next to the Shard. Expected heights around 260m, 210m, and 100m. Thanks to Skyscraper News for the pic.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First Look At Three Spires*
> 
> *This night-time image is the first publicly available rendering of what could be the tallest residential project in Britain, Three Spires.*
> 
> For the bearings of the view, it shows the tallest of what will be three residential towers. Situated on the westernmost part of the site, it can be easily identified thanks not only to the City of London viewable in the background to the north, but also due to Wolfson House on the far left that is part of the Guy's Hospital complex.
> 
> Developed by the Sellar Property Group who are currently leading the rising Shard, they are designed by Tate Modern architects Herzog + de Meuron as a visually complimentary piece to what will be London's first supertall tower with glistening glass facades wrapping the slender geometric shapes. They are, in effect, slivers of glass tapering sharply at their peaks.
> 
> The towers are massed to sit along part of St Thomas Street from west to east, with the tallest one believed to be about 260 metres in height in the centre of the site, followed by one of perhaps 210 metres to the west overlooking Melior Street, and the shortest one (not pictured) to the east bounded by Vinegar Yard approximately the height of Guy's Hospital.
> 
> The project has yet to be submitted for planning permission, but can still be expected to surface sooner or later despite the on-going lack of concrete news about the development.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2949


----------



## Crash_N

The 3 spires are great, but too close to Shard in my opinion. I'd rather see them around Strata, forming a new, E&C cluster. But that's just me...


----------



## poshbakerloo

SO143 said:


> Are you guys being serious? I find it boring though. It expresses no high quality architecture and it's very similar to the ones in Frankfurt.
> 
> Similar colour as well, i wish this kind of building wouldn't be built in a city like London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Comparison to the one in London, anyway is the British capital seriously going to get this Bangkok-style building? hno:


I loving this building! I think it looks nice and smart and will fit in well this the other buildings!


----------



## SO143

What's E&C cluster? definition please


----------



## Pennypacker

Elephant and Castle.


----------



## SO143

I see, cheers


----------



## SO143

> *London Tube: Jubilee Line upgrade 'cost double estimate'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Underground line upgrade cost two-and-a-half times more than originally estimated, it has been revealed.
> 
> The Jubilee Line was upgraded under a public-private partnership plan.
> 
> In 2002, private firm Tube Lines' said the upgrade would cost £285.3m. Transport for London - which took over the work - has now revealed the final project cost was £721m.
> 
> Work had been expected to finish by the end of 2009 - but was finally completed this July.
> 
> London Underground managing director Mike Brown said: "The final Jubilee Line upgrade cost completely vindicates our decision to end the waste and inefficiency of the private partnership plan and transfer the work to TfL.
> 
> "Now we are free of the absurd constraints we are able to ensure that future upgrades, including the Northern line, are delivered in a much more efficient and economic way and with far less disruption to Londoners and businesses."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15277819


----------



## Axelferis

this three spires project is strange  

I don't understand when you have students who have their fees increased last year how such projects continue to appear for an handle of rich men.

It's just rubbish on a social view. It's sure make London more spectacular than ever but it's a shame because inequalities continue and new projects still appear there only for rich men hno:

I would understand if it was to make offices. But just apartments are a rubbish :bash:

I hope it won't exist . i love towers but i'm shocked by this contrast between economic reality and projects "a la dubai & hong kong"


----------



## Dale

Axelferis said:


> this three spires project is strange
> 
> I don't understand when you have students who have their fees increased last year how such projects continue to appear for an handle of rich men.
> 
> It's just rubbish on a social view. It's sure make London more spectacular than ever but it's a shame because inequalities continue and new projects still appear there only for rich men hno:
> 
> I would understand if it was to make offices. But just apartments are a rubbish :bash:
> 
> I hope it won't exist . i love towers but i'm shocked by this contrast between economic reality and projects "a la dubai & hong kong"


I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by "have their fees increased." It's my understanding that they are just receiving less of other peoples' money. 

In any case, the government doesn't usually build skyscrapers.


----------



## SO143

Skyscraper constructions and projects have nothing to do with the government. I don't know what he's on about.


----------



## Dale

This is (skyscraper)city that I'm on, right ? The place where people love skyscrapers ?


----------



## Axelferis

i mean cost of subscriptions at university.

And yes government doesn't built towers but the orientation of politics which leads rich men to come in London and pay few taxes. The result is to have less services in social & administration


----------



## Dale

hno:


----------



## tuten

Exactly, we should scrap these towers and give all the money saved to the students. 



... oh wait :lol:


----------



## SO143

Although i don't want to ruin this thread with off-topic posts i have to add the fact that university tuition fees for the British universities are many times cheaper compared to the ones in the United States. British students don't know how lucky they are. hno:


----------



## LondonFox

Exactly, our universities are still cheaper than in the States... but of equal quality.

People in the UK just like to moan.


----------



## SO143

> *High speed rail 'a white elephant' £32 billion project*
> 
> High Speed 2 (HS2) linking London, Birmingham, Manchester and Leeds would be a "monumentally expensive white elephant", out of date before it is finished, MPs were told.
> 
> The Government's 32 billion flagship transport project linking the cities with a new, super-fast rail line should be scrapped, with money invested in improving existing tracks, the Commons heard.
> 
> Conservative MP Andrea Leadsom, whose South Northamptonshire constituency would be affected by the line, opened a debate led by backbenchers, saying: "We have to seriously consider whether spending £32 billion of taxpayers' money on a project that will deliver nothing until 2026 is worth doing.
> 
> "In my view it is not. It is monumentally expensive, the timescales are so long as to become satirical, and HS2, as a result, risks being a vast white elephant that is out of date before it is even completed."
> 
> She denied the scheme was visionary or environmentally-friendly and the Government claims that the project will close the north-south divide.
> 
> Labour former minister Geoffrey Robinson (Coventry NW): "It's the largest capital project this country will ever have engaged in and it is money, frankly, that could better be spent elsewhere."
> 
> Tory Tony Baldry (Banbury) said the Institute of Economic Affairs had warned: "There is a significant risk that HS2 will become the latest in a long series of Government big project disasters."
> 
> He claimed the scheme was a "vanity project" which Gordon Brown had hoped would win votes in Birmingham.
> Labour's Roger Godsiff (Birmingham Hall Green) also labelled the scheme a "vanity project", and said: "I hope the minister will think again about this project because, if he goes ahead, I believe it will be a disaster."
> 
> Tory Esther McVey (Wirral W) backed the scheme, saying: "Without this infrastructure we will be stymied from the development we so very much need.


Source







> *Velodrome Wins Race For Top Building Award*
> 
> The velodrome at the Olympic Park in east London has won a top construction prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 6,000-seat track cycling venue beat 26 rival projects to lift the Prime Minister's Better Public Building Award.
> 
> Among its competitors were the £486m Olympic Stadium and the Central Park Bridge, also on the Olympic Park.
> 
> The prize, part of the British Construction Industry Awards, takes into account a wide range of factors.
> 
> As well as design these include the construction process, delivery and client satisfaction.
> 
> The velodrome, which is part of the £93m Olympic Velopark, has a sweeping roof designed to reflect the curve of the cycling track and is clad in western red cedar timber.
> 
> It was built by contractor ISG with Hopkins Architects, Expedition Engineering and BDSP part of the design team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building work began in March 2009 and was finished just under two years later in February 2011, making it the first venue at the Olympic Park to be completed.
> 
> After the Games, the Velodrome will be used by elite athletes and the local community, and include a cafe, bike hire and cycle workshop facilities.
> 
> Olympic Delivery Authority chairman John Armitt said: "This is a tremendous achievement for a venue that combines innovative architecture, engineering and construction into a stunning and sustainable building."
> 
> London's Tate Modern, the City Learning Centre in Bristol and Bournemouth Library are among previous winners of the award.


http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16088563


----------



## Ecological

HR2 was raised when the Chinese Prime Minister visited Birmingham.

He said they could have it completed in 2-3 years if they were awarded it. 

It's all very well keeping jobs within the country but **** me. A high speed rail link would create so many more opportunities in the long run, I cant see a reason why we shouldn't give it to them to construct if they can do it so damn quickly.


----------



## SO143

> *Britain mulls 'Boris island' to ease crowded Heathrow*
> 
> LONDON - London's Heathrow airport is on the verge of overload, giving flight to fears that one of the planet's main air hubs is on the slide and thoughts of building another - on the River Thames.
> 
> Handling more than 180,000 passengers a day but operating with just two runways, the world’s busiest airport in terms of international passenger traffic has been the subject of heated debate in Britain for years.
> 
> But the question has returned to the fore again after a report commissioned by Spanish-owned operator BAA, which runs six British airports including Heathrow.
> 
> As Britain’s only true international hub, Heathrow is already functioning at 98 percent of capacity with 450,000 takeoffs and landings last year, according to the report prepared by Frontier Economics entitled "Connecting for growth: the role of Britain’s hub airport in economic recovery".


Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/tech...ded+Heathrow/5538108/story.html#ixzz1al5sL4DE


----------



## Mr Bricks

Dale said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by "have their fees increased." It's my understanding that they are just receiving less of other peoples' money.
> 
> In any case, the government doesn't usually build skyscrapers.


I don't want to derail the thread, but this comment stinks of ignorance to high heaven. If you serisouly did not understand, his point was that Britain is becoming a broken society, just like the US. I understand this project is privately funded and has nothing to do with the government, but there is a sad irony that the poor and the middle class in Britain are struggling while the rich get richer. Maybe in a few years we'll see the return of the jolly Victorian class society!:banana:


----------



## SO143

> *Quintain Estates sells student accommodation property for £34 million*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quintain Estates & Development PLC (LON:QED) said it sold the recently completed student accommodation scheme, Dashwood Studios, to a discretionary single client account of Rockspring Property Investment Managers for £34 million.
> 
> The sale price of £34 million compares with the March 2011 site valuation of £14.7 million and subsequent construction expenditure of £17.8 million.
> 
> Dashwood Studios is located in Elephant & Castle and attracts residents from several London universities in the surrounding area.
> 
> It contains 232 studio rooms, multiple communal living spaces and retail units on the ground floor. The entire scheme is let for the current academic year and the retail units are under offer.
> 
> Quintain purchased the scheme in February 2011.
> 
> Finance director Rebecca Worthington said: “Given the current challenges in the debt markets, our priority as a group is to continue to strengthen our financial position. As part of this strategy, we are extending the maturity of our existing facilities and continue to reduce the level of corporate debt through a measured programme of disposals. The proceeds from the sale of Dashwood Studios will be used to reduce our forecast gearing levels."


http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk/companies/news/34314/


----------



## PortoNuts

Crash_N said:


> The 3 spires are great, but too close to Shard in my opinion. I'd rather see them around Strata, forming a new, E&C cluster. But that's just me...


I would prefer that as well but one can't complain when there are 2 above 200 metres projects up for approval.


----------



## Dale

Mr Bricks said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but this comment stinks of ignorance to high heaven. If you serisouly did not understand, his point was that Britain is becoming a broken society, just like the US. I understand this project is privately funded and has nothing to do with the government, but there is a sad irony that the poor and the middle class in Britain are struggling while the rich get richer. Maybe in a few years we'll see the return of the jolly Victorian class society!:banana:


First to your disingenuity: you don't care if the thread is derailed. You have to get your shot in. Secondly, what is your solution, to simply halt construction of highrises until an arbitrary marker is established and redistribution can be coerced until incomes are (arbitrarily) better-balanced ? In other words, EVEN MORE of the sort of meddlesome engineering that caused the rot in the first place ?

Good thinking!


----------



## SO143

> _Name - Beetham Tower
> Floors - 49
> Status - Approved
> Height - 163 m (535 ft)
> Location - Stamford Street at Bankside, London_


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London ‘Super Prime’ Home Sales Surge to Record on Overseas Purchasers*
> 
> *Sales of London’s most expensive homes reached a record as foreign buyers dominate the city’s luxury residential market, Savills Plc (SVS) said.*
> 
> The number of houses and apartments that sold for more than 5 million pounds ($8 million) rose to 262 from 200 in the nine months through September, 31 percent more than a year earlier, the real-estate broker said today in an e-mailed report.
> 
> Overseas buyers make up 65 percent of the market for homes costing more than 5 million pounds, according to the report. The costliest purchases remain concentrated in central London neighborhoods such as Belgravia, Knightsbridge and Mayfair, said Lucian Cook, Savills’s director of residential research.
> 
> “Knightsbridge and Belgravia have a high proportion of London’s best-performing flats,” Cook said in the report. “Mayfair has seen significant levels of capital investment and improved amenities which have underpinned price growth.”
> 
> International buyers are investing in London homes to protect wealth amid financial or political volatility at home, London-based Savills said. Europe’s sovereign-debt crisis may be worse than the Great Depression, according to Bank of England Governor Mervyn King, and uprisings in countries including Libya, Syria and Egypt have cost a total of $55.84 billion, consultant Geopolicity Inc. said today in a report.
> 
> *Victorian Building *
> 
> Buyers from the Middle East, North Africa, Eastern Europe and former Soviet Union are pushing prices in Knightsbridge and Belgravia to new records, Cook said. Values in the west London neighborhoods have risen 93 percent and 94 percent since 2006 compared with 87 percent across prime central London residential real estate.
> 
> Four penthouse apartments at the Porchester Building near London’s Paddington Station are expected to sell at 1,200 pounds a square foot, property broker Hamptons International said by e- mail. The six-story Victorian site, which has 41,500 square feet of office space, was put on sale today at 28 million pounds.
> 
> Sales of homes above the 5 million-pound threshold totaled 3.2 billion pounds in the nine-month period compared with 2.1 billion pounds a year earlier, Savills said. About 60 percent of the buyers in the last three months were foreign.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...s-surge-to-record-on-overseas-purchasers.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Skanska awarded £30m City office refurbishment project*
> 
> *Skanska has been awarded a contract to undertake a major refurbishment of office space in the City of London at Finsbury Circus, near Liverpool Street Station in the city of London. The contract value amounts to around £30m. The client is Hamburg-based Union Investment Real Estate GmbH, the owner of the “Finsbury Circus House”, who has appointed CORE to manage the project on their behalf.*
> 
> Initial works will include the demolition of the ground floor slab, together with structural alterations to the existing eight-storey office building. During the reconstruction phase, Skanska will add an additional floor at roof level, to provide in excess of 10,000 sq ft of additional prime fully serviced office space in the EC2 district of the City.
> 
> Work also includes the full restoration of the existing Portland Stone facade to the Finsbury Circus elevation and the construction of a new rear facade incorporating Portland Stone and new windows to the rear elevation.
> 
> Architect for the scheme is Fletcher Priest. Work will start on site immediately, with completion scheduled for January 2013.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001567&monthnameyear=October2011


----------



## SO143

> *London's new hotspots attract realty investors*
> 
> London: New-build property prices in parts of London are poised to rise rapidly, according to new research, as regeneration and new transport links make previously unloved areas more attractive to investors.
> 
> In its report on London Hotspots: Residential development opportunity areas, agent Knight Frank claims that certain areas of the capital undergoing major infrastructure improvements will see new-build property prices rise by more than 30 per cent between now and 2016.
> 
> Highest price growth is predicted for Nine Elms, in south-west London, where agents suggest residential prices could rise by as much as 140 per cent, to £1,800 (Dh10,260) per square foot.
> 
> Their projections are based on the opening of the new US embassy in 2017 — which is expected to transform the area's identity — and the extension of the London Underground's Northern Line.


Read full article: http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...ew-hotspots-attract-realty-investors-1.891341


----------



## SO143

> *Olympic regeneration "most important in 25 years"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "most important regeneration project in 25 years" has moved a step closer after planning applications were made for the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.
> 
> Family housing, transport links and open spaces are at the heart of the application lodged today by the Olympic Park Legacy Company for 64 hectares of the site that will be the centrepiece of next year's Games.
> 
> Five new neighbourhoods will be built over the next 20 years, and will include up to 8,000 new homes, as well as schools and health facilities.
> 
> The plan also includes 130,000 sq m of employment space which could provide around 4,400 jobs by 2031.
> 
> Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: "This is an important step towards turning the vision for the development of Queen Elizabeth Park into a reality that will revolutionise the face of East London and deliver a lasting legacy for the capital.
> 
> "Creating a fantastic new community in which thousands of people can live and work, it will be the most important regeneration project that the city has seen in 25 years."
> 
> The public helped decide the names of the five new neighbourhoods through the "Your Park, Your Place" competition earlier this year. They are Chobham Manor, East Wick, Sweetwater, Marshgate Wharf and Pudding Mill.
> 
> OPLC chief executive Andrew Altman said: "This planning application represents a significant moment in making the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park a reality. As one of the most important housing developments in London's history, these five neighbourhoods will stitch together the surrounding communities of a formerly isolated area through new homes, schools, shops, parks, infrastructure and jobs."
> 
> Planning applications for the rest of the Park, including the areas around the sports venues will be submitted at a later date. The Olympic Delivery Authority will undertake a statutory consultation on the application until November 14. A decision is expected next summer.
> 
> Key facts:
> 
> The five new neighbourhoods will open in phases to the public from 2013, with families moving into the first new homes in 2015. Around 40 per cent of homes are family homes. Up to 35 per cent will be affordable housing.
> 
> Three new schools, two primary schools and a secondary school will open, along with Chobham Academy which sits just next to the Olympic Village and will open in September 2013.
> 
> Other amenities include nine nurseries, three health centres and 12 multipurpose community spaces which could be community centre, libraries and gym. There will be plazas, canal paths, roof gardens, cycle paths and 29 playgrounds.


http://www.wharf.co.uk/2011/10/olympic-regeneration-most-impo.html


----------



## SO143

> *London’s Heathrow Airport to create new terminal to help Olympics athletes leave*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London’s Heathrow Airport will create a special terminal for Olympic athletes and coaches to fly out of Britain after the end of the games.
> 
> Around 10,000 athletes and support staff will go through the “Special Games Terminal” in the three days after the closing ceremony on Aug. 12, 2012.
> 
> Nick Cole, who is running Heathrow Airport’s Olympic plans, said Friday that the day after the closing ceremony is expected to be the airport’s busiest day ever.
> 
> The temporary terminal will only be used by Olympic athletes and their staff but is designed to minimize disruption for all passengers traveling through Heathrow at that time. Cole said the security checks will be the same as for all passengers.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...hletes-leave/2011/10/14/gIQARFf6jL_story.html


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> Read full article: http://gulfnews.com/business/proper...ew-hotspots-attract-realty-investors-1.891341


Property interest should definitely spread out to non traditional areas.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Launch of the Royal Albert Dock Hotel*
> 
> *Principal International are pleased to announce the launch of a new London Hotel Investment Opportunity, the Royal Albert Dock Hotel in the Royal Docks, which will operate under the Holiday Inn Express brand.*
> 
> This hotel will be sympathetic to the surrounds of the Royal Albert Dock, built in the style of the dock warehouses and will be arranged over 4-floors. The hotel will offer 204 rooms with the accommodation being arranged over floors 1-3. The ground floor will incorporate the reception area, in addition to a 125 cover restaurant, bar, lounge and meeting rooms. Car parking facilities are also available to hotel guests and visitors. Construction is scheduled to commence in February 2012 and completion is targeted for the Q1 2013.
> 
> London is the most visited city in the world, attracting 27 million overnight visitors per year. The Royal Albert Dock Hotel is situated 7 miles from central London and is close to many of London’s major tourist sights, attractions and its business hub of Canary Wharf.
> 
> The ExCeL (exhibition centre London) is merely half a mile from the hotel and since 2000 has welcomed over 5 million visitors; the centre has a capacity for 70,000 visitors per day, which produces a huge demand for hotel accommodation in the area. London City Airport is conveniently located 1.5 miles away, which served 2.8 million passengers in 2010 and has expansion plans to serve 8 million passengers per year. The O2 Arena is now the world’s busiest arena, with an audience capacity of 23,000 it attracts over 2 million visitors per year and is situated just 2 miles from the Royal Albert Dock Hotel. The project also enjoys great transport links, not only with the increasing services at London City Airport, but also excellent road and rail links.
> 
> The area currently has a frustrated demand within the hotel sector, especially when there are events on at the O2 Arena and ExCeL. Research has indicated that the projected returns can not only be achieved, buy have the possibility to be exceeded.


http://www.principalinternational.co.uk/1066/launch-of-the-royal-albert-dock-hotel


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Derwent's £105m Old Street scheme clears planners*
> 
> *Derwent London has been granted planning permission for a 16-storey office block and associated developments by Old Street roundabout in the City of London borders. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 289,000 sq ft (26,800m²) redevelopment of the City Road Estate site includes 271,000 sq ft (25,200m²) of offices, 10,000 sq ft (900m²) of retail and 8,000 sq ft (700m²) of private residential accommodation. Capital expenditure for the new scheme is anticipated to be in the region of £105m.
> 
> The planning permission from the London Borough of Islington includes full payment of the Crossrail levy and a significant contribution for off-site affordable housing, the developer said.
> 
> Centrepiece of the design by architects Allford Hall Monaghan Morris is a 16-storey office building that will incorporate Derwent’s ‘White Collar Factory’ concept. This uses passive measures such as concrete-slab cooling and generous floor-to-ceiling heights to provide spacious, flexible accommodation that is economic to run and environmentally more sustainable than a conventional office building, it is claimed.
> 
> The main building will be complemented by a mixture of new and refurbished five- and six-storey office buildings targeted at technology companies that are being attracted to this area, which has been dubbed ‘Silicon Roundabout’.
> 
> The existing buildings total 124,000 sq ft (11,500m²) - the new scheme represents a 130% increase on the existing floorspace. Derwent is reviewing its strategy for the development, but it is likely that a marketing campaign will be undertaken to secure a significant pre-let before starting construction.
> 
> Derwent London chief executive John Burns said: “We are delighted to have won this major planning consent, which follows closely on the heels of our recent planning success at 80 Charlotte Street, Fitzrovia W1. The proposed City Road Estate scheme, incorporating our White Collar Factory concept, will be an exciting new project for the group at this up-and-coming location that is proving highly appealing to the technology and media sectors.”


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....rwents-105m-old-street-scheme-clears-planners


----------



## SO143

> *Derwent gets green light for central London construction work*
> 
> Derwent has received local authority backing for its plans for a mixed use redevelopment in central London that is likely to create new jobs in construction.
> 
> Islington council has granted the property firm permission to proceed with construction work on the £105 million transformation of a one-acre site at City Road Estate into several five and six-storey buildings surrounding a 16-storey office block.
> 
> The plans - which were drawn up by architect firm Allford Hall Monaghan Morris - incorporate 271,000 square feet of office space, 10,000 square feet of retail space and 8,000 square feet of private residential accommodation.
> 
> John Burns, chief executive at Derwent London, commented: "The proposed City Road Estate scheme...will be an exciting new project for the group at this up-and-coming location that is proving highly appealing to the technology and media sectors."
> 
> Last month, Derwent was also given the green light to proceed with a 367,000-square foot mixed use development at 80 Charlotte Street in west London, which is also likely to have a positive impact on construction recruitment in the city.


http://news.careerstructure.com/art...n-light-for-central-london-construction-work/


----------



## SO143

> *London Gateway 'super-port' to open before end of 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owners of the London Gateway port say the project is due to open in the last three months of 2013.*
> 
> DP World says the site will initially be able to handle 1.6 million standard shipping containers a year. Over time, the Dubai-headquartered group plans to raise capacity to 3.5m containers.
> 
> Construction work began near Thurrock, Essex, in January 2010 on the site of a former Shell oil refinery.
> 
> When complete, it will be the largest deep-sea port in the UK.
> 
> DP World says the Thames Estuary development has already created 600 jobs and it plans to increase that number by a further 1,000 over the coming months. Seven hundred of the new posts will be in construction, while the other 300 are described as port jobs.
> 
> The firm estimates that eventually, the port and a neighbouring logistics centre will help create 32,000 jobs, adding £3.2bn to the UK economy each year.
> 
> 'Environmentally friendly'
> 
> The company says the project is also good for the environment. It says that by allowing the world's largest cargo ships to unload their goods next to a major distribution centre, 65 million road freight miles can be saved every year.
> 
> DP World's chief executive, Mohammed Sharaf, said: "London Gateway is a giant leap forward for the UK's supply chains and will benefit our customers tremendously through more efficient transportation of goods."
> 
> Business Secretary Vince Cable also welcomed the news, saying: "It will help Britain maintain its competitiveness, drive productivity, and crucially strengthen our links with Asia and beyond."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15164295


----------



## SO143

> *Elephant & Castle skyscraper vetoed by Southwark planning committee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwark Council's planning committee has voted to reject Oakmayne's controversial planning application for a 41-storey tower on the Eileen House site on Newington Causeway at Elephant & Castle.
> 
> Nearly two years have passed since the scheme first appeared on a planning committee agenda – but a series of objections raised by the neighbouring Ministry of Sound club (plus the occasional administrative bungle) have conspired to delay the process.
> 
> Tuesday night's meeting at 160 Tooley Street was one of the most keenly anticipated in recent times: how would the committee reconcile the developer's insistence that the 335 new homes could exist happily alongside the 20-year-old nightclub with the Ministry of Sound's claim that its closure would be inevitable should the tower be constructed?
> 
> The scheme has been the subject of a 25,000-signature petition and a high-profile leafleting and advertising campaign mounted by the nightclub which claims its licence is in jeopardy if new homes are built in close proximity.


Read full article http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5587


----------



## Myster E

That's a blow, such a nice design too.


----------



## Axelferis

A french report from last april before the mariage of kate & william

It is focused on some aspects of London (french expatriotists, stratford regeneration, creation of a subsidiary of a french business school)

great london :cheers:

Please share:

http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-we/zoom-sur-londres-the-place-to-be-6407941.html


----------



## Axelferis

has someone seen in this report the part concerning stratford and this guy showing the gigantic project of a sofa hosting offices and those giant screens?! :nuts:


----------



## SO143

i think so, as it's been described as a new mega shopping mall for south london, so i suppose it's size will be as big as the one in sheherds bush or stratford city. but i am not sure about why london needs a lot of mega shopping malls especially in this financial crisis time.


----------



## SO143

> *Mayor Boris Johnson welcomes World Championships to London*
> 
> Boris Johnson believes hosting the 2017 World Athletics Championships in London will be a milestone towards delivering the 2012 Olympic Games legacy promise.
> 
> The legacy that the Olympics will leave behind was at the centre of London's successful bid for the 2012 Games.
> 
> London mayor Johnson said: "The London team put together a cracking bid.
> 
> "With the 2017 championships now in the diary, next summer's London Games is the start of a long and active life for our magnificent stadium."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/athletics/15701560.stm





> *London beats Doha to stage 2017 World Athletics Championships*
> 
> The World Athletics Championships will be held in the United Kingdom for the first time after London was selected ahead of Doha to host the 2017 event.
> 
> International Association of Athletics Federations (IAAF) president Lamine Diack said London won the vote 16-10.
> 
> The English capital, which failed with bids to host the 2001 and 2015 Worlds, will use the 2012 Olympic Stadium.
> 
> Bid leader Sebastian Coe said: "This bid has been developed by athletes and athletics, for athletes and athletics."
> 
> He added: "We believe 2017 will cement the clear, unambiguous vision we offered the world in 2005 [when London was awarded the 2012 Olympics], a vision that promised a real legacy through unprecedented levels of investment in our new national stadium.
> 
> The World Athletics Championships will be held in the United Kingdom for the first time after London was selected ahead of Doha to host the 2017 event.
> 
> International Association of Athletics Federations (IAAF) president Lamine Diack said London won the vote 16-10.
> 
> The English capital, which failed with bids to host the 2001 and 2015 Worlds, will use the 2012 Olympic Stadium.
> 
> Bid leader Sebastian Coe said: "This bid has been developed by athletes and athletics, for athletes and athletics."
> 
> He added: "We believe 2017 will cement the clear, unambiguous vision we offered the world in 2005 [when London was awarded the 2012 Olympics], a vision that promised a real legacy through unprecedented levels of investment in our new national stadium.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/athletics/15688872.stm


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The Astorias Replacement*
> 
> *Supplementing One Oxford Street will be a second building, also designed by Allford Hall Monaghan Morris (AHMM) for Derwent. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the wholly commercial approach that its neighbour boasts, this one will have a bar and restaurant at ground level, contain a 350-seat theatre, with 3,827 square metres of additional office space only restricted to the upper levels. These are designed to be particularly flexible and appeal to multiple occupiers.
> 
> The development site was previously the famous Astoria venue, one of London's leading concert halls and the scene of many mythical gigs - as such it is proposed partly as cultural planning gain, and it was only in July 2010 that the idea of it also containing office accommodation was included.
> 
> Changes to the design meant that in September 2010 the massing of the building reduced from what was effectively a cube to the current stacked and twisted affair it is today, with three distinct blocks. The theatre seating increased in November 2010, and the diagrid look and EFTE cladding were the last piece of the design puzzle, introduced by AHMM in early 2011.
> 
> In having adopted the stacked and twisted look, the building is able to work around the ventilation shaft for the Crossrail station it will stand above, and also provide some visual rebellion against its staid and boring sibling.
> 
> Nonetheless, the plant screen will be a height of 39.5 metres above ground level almost matching One Oxford Street. Further visual coherence is provided by the first parapet line with a height of 16.5 metres that steps up towards the neighbouring parapet of One Oxford Street and the corner that that will overlook.
> 
> A new public square with trees and seating will be created between the buildings that will connect to Sutton Row and provide views through the site to St Patrick's Church, not to mention give those exiting the new Andrew Borde Street London Underground entrance a welcoming glimpse too.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2975


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Asia and Middle East property investors see London as a safe bet*
> 
> *Property investors from the Asia and the Middle East are increasingly looking to buy real estate in London as they seek a stable market to put their money into, it is claimed.*
> 
> Benham and Reeves Residential Lettings, one of London's largest, independent lettings agency, said it is receiving growing numbers of enquiries from landlords based overseas, in particular from Asia and the Middle East.
> 
> ‘Overseas investors, particularly from the Far East, are pouring into the London property market, looking for high quality properties in prime central locations. It's estimated that around 55% of London property is currently bought by overseas investors,’ said Marc von Grundherr, lettings director.
> 
> ‘UK developers are flocking to the Far East to sell properties at the region's trade shows and our offices in Hong Kong and Singapore are booked solid attending exhibitions and providing rental estimates for investors considering purchasing property in London,’ he added.
> 
> He explained that this is good news for London's renters as there is continuing undersupply of affordable rental homes, particularly studios and one bed apartments. The firm’s nine London offices are facing exceptional demand, particularly in areas like the City which recently experienced its busiest ever month.
> 
> New developments are popular, particularly established ones such as Pan Peninsula and Lanterns Court. But the lack of mid range properties and affordability are important issues prompting many tenants to look further afield to find more choice and better value for money, he added.
> 
> ...


http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/london-overseas-property-buyers-201111115780.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for Victoria office scheme*
> 
> *Land Securities’ plans to develop 203,000 sq ft of new office space in Victoria, SW1, has taken a big step forward this week, with Westminster City Council resolving to grant planning consent to redevelop Kingsgate House, 66-74 Victoria Street.*
> 
> The development, designed by Lynch Architects, will encompass two new buildings replacing the existing office block. It will provide 203,000 sq ft of Grade A office space and 102 prime residential apartments. The public realm will be considerably extended, and include an attractive courtyard bordered by new shops and restaurants. Completion is currently scheduled for 2015.
> 
> Colette O’Shea, Head of Development, London Portfolio, Land Securities, commented: “Victoria is changing. We began our transformation of the area with Cardinal Place and we are already on site at three other schemes. Kingsgate House is another key stage in our plans to create the new West End destination.”
> 
> Land Securities announced in January 2010 that it would start work at Wellington House where 58 of the 59 apartments have now been presold, and 62 Buckingham Gate where construction is well underway. These are due to complete in summer 2012 and spring 2013 respectively. 123 Victoria Street, an office development which received planning approval in 2010, will complete in summer 2012.
> 
> Last month Land Securities secured resolution to grant planning consent for the development of new office space in the City of London at 1 New Street Square. The scheme will deliver around 250,000 sq ft of contemporary office and retail accommodation, replacing three existing buildings on the corner of Shoe Lance and Little New Street, EC4.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews/Green-Light-For-Victoria-Office-Scheme


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Carlyle plots £2 billion London property development*
> 
> *Private equity giant Carlyle CYL.UL is planning a mixed-use property project worth about 2 billion pounds next to the Tate Modern art gallery on the south bank of London's River Thames, a source close to the project said.*
> 
> Carlyle, which filed for an IPO in September that could raise up to $1 billion (626 million pound), will submit plans for a 1.5 million square feet project that includes more than 1,000 flats in blocks as tall as 30 storeys, the source told Reuters.´If the project goes ahead it will be one of biggest developments the area has seen.
> 
> Carlyle, which has $153 billion in assets under management, bought six properties out of administration in July 2010 for 670 million pounds. It plans to knock down two, on the south bank of the River Thames, as part of the project.
> 
> The proposals, which are being drawn up by PLP Architects, include about 300,000 square feet of offices and 200,000 square feet of shops. It will be the latest in a series of large-scale redevelopment schemes on the south bank of the Thames.
> 
> In a joint venture with Development Securities (DSC.L), Carlyle lost out to Canary Wharf Group (CWG) and Qatari Diar in a bid to develop the nearby Shell Centre further earlier this year.
> 
> CWG is majority owned by Songbird Estates (SBDE.L).
> 
> Sellar Group is developing a 1,016-feet tall skyscraper called The Shard and a neighbouring 500 million pounds block next to London Bridge train station. It hopes to attract financial services tenants from the City financial district, just north of the River Thames.
> 
> The Carlyle story first appeared in the London Evening Standard on Friday.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/11/04/uk-southbank-idUKTRE7A341Z20111104


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Increased take-up of office space in Central London*
> 
> *Take up of office space in Central London rose to 2.7m sq ft in the third quarter of 2011 - the strongest performance of the year to date, according to the latest Central London property market review from CBRE.*
> 
> Almost all Central London markets recorded increases in take-up from the previous quarter, with the largest increase seen for office space in the City of London, strengthening to 0.9m sq ft from 744,000 sq ft in Q2. The exception was office space in the West End, which fell below 1m sq ft for the first time since Q3 2009 due to a large drop in newly completed space.
> 
> In spite of the better Q3 performance, take-up remained below the 10-year average of 2.9m sq ft and has been below this average for the last three quarters. The lack of demand from the banking and finance sector has been the primary explanation of this; the sector’s share of total take-up was 18% in Q3 and 22% for the first three quarters, which compares with an average of 29% over the last 10 years and 41% last year.
> 
> The amount of space under offer remains encouragingly high at 1.1m sq ft despite falling over the quarter and is on par with the long-term average. With only 1.7m sq ft scheduled for completion, this year is on course to be one of the lowest on record for development completions.
> 
> Just as the last quarter, prime rents were unchanged across all the Central London markets with City and West End prime rents staying at £55.00 per sq ft and £92.50 per sq ft respectively.
> 
> Central London investment volumes were £1.4bn for the third quarter, 42% lower than the previous quarter; however, total investment for the first three quarters was £6.8bn which is £1bn ahead of the same period a year ago. The West End witnessed the two largest deals and four of the top ten, and at £0.8bn it accounted for 58% of all Central London investments.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001613&monthnameyear=November2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Allies + Morrison Design Vauxhall Twins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Continuing the trend of a succession of new towers in London's Vauxhall Bridge area are these ones from Allies and Morrison who are leading the design for a scheme that will regenerate a small part of land next to the key Covent Garden Market site. *
> 
> The development will consist of eight major buildings on one of the most easterly pieces of land owned by CLS Holdings, with Wandsworth Road running to the north, and Miles Street cutting through the site. Seven of these buildings will be new with the other being a renovation of the existing Victorian terraces to the north east of Miles Street.
> 
> In total the project will host 604 residential units, plus retail space, 15,114 square metres of offices, and a new hotel. There will also be a new street market on the site plus a number of cafes and eateries.
> 
> Most notable on the skyline will be two twin towers of 53-storeys each using the signature grid-like façade that Allies and Morrison has become noted for. They should be tall enough to stand out amongst the crop of towers planned for the area - the Vauxhall Bondway plot is to the immediate south, Market Towers are to the north, and Vauxhall Cross Island sits on the north-east. As such the heights of the buildings step up along Wandsworth Road to fit in with the cluster that is emerging there.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2973


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Hammerson to start on office tower in April*
> 
> *Anglo-French property developer Hammerson plans to begin construction on its £485m Principal Place office scheme in April next year after the group said it expected to sign its first pre-let deal before Christmas.*
> 
> Hammerson said yesterday negotiations are progressing with law firm CMS Cameron McKenna to take up one-third of the 600,000 square feet of office space in the scheme near London’s Liverpool Street.
> 
> The development comes as economic uncertainty continues to dampen rental demand in the sector. Occupancy across Hammerson’s overall portfolio fell to 97.1 per cent in the third quarter from 97.2 per cent while retail occupancy fell from 97.2 to 96.9 per cent.


http://www.cityam.com/news-and-analysis/hammerson-start-office-tower-april


----------



## SO143

> *London's Tech City growth hailed by PM Cameron*
> 
> The UK Prime Minister has unveiled an interactive map of East London's technology cluster, revealing more than 600 firms in the area.
> 
> The Tech City map highlights the expansion of Old Street's "silicon roundabout". By comparison there were around 200 tech firms based there last year.
> 
> The government said it was acting to support the area's success.
> 
> However, some businesses claimed they did not want the attention.
> 
> "One year ago we made a major commitment to helping the tech cluster in East London grow," said David Cameron.
> 
> "The successful growth we see today is thanks to the talented, creative entrepreneurs who have decided to set up there.
> 
> "As a government, we are determined to continue doing everything we can to help support and accelerate this growth."


full article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15671829


----------



## SO143

> *Retailers at greater risk, says Land Securities chief*
> 
> Land Securities, the UK's largest listed commercial property company, has warned there is an increased risk of retailers collapsing because of the uncertainty in the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The property company, which owns Cabot Circus shopping centre in Bristol, White Rose in Leeds and St David's in Cardiff, said the outlook was "challenging" for retail because of a "larger than anticipated" and inflation-driven fall in households' disposable income.
> 
> The value of Land Securities retail portfolio grew by just 1.1pc in the half year to September 30 – less than half the 2.9pc growth in London – with rents flat in the company's shopping centre portfolio.
> 
> Francis Salway, chief executive, said: "The retail outlook remains challenging and, in the absence of market-wide rental value growth, the onus is on property owners to actively manage assets to create value. It is clear that with the larger than anticipated fall in household disposable income, pressures on retail sales have increased and there is a greater risk of insolvency amongst retailers."
> 
> However, Mr Salway said Land Securities had posted "solid results" despite the "uncertain and changeable times". The company is spending £1.6bn on London and retail developments including the "Walkie Talkie" skyscraper and was boosted by a 6.6pc increase in the value of these projects.
> 
> Mr Salway said: "In the context of ongoing economic uncertainty and widespread commercial caution, we are benefiting from the financial strength of our main customer community – large corporates. This is flowing through into occupational requirements, both in London offices and in retail."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-greater-risk-says-Land-Securities-chief.html


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> full article: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15671829


Hopefully they will need new and larger office developments. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The London River Park: place for the people or a private playground?*
> 
> *The London River Park is a proposed floating green space on the Thames that could be ready in time for the Olympics. But is it really a 'public' amenity. Our architecture critic charts the stealthy rise of pseudo-public spaces.*
> 
> What could be lovelier? A new park on the river Thames, south-facing to catch the sun, which like something in a fairytale would also float. Here people could bask and stroll, close to the lapping water, or splash in a swimming pool. It would be ready for the blessed summer of 2012, enriched not only by the Olympics, but also by the celebrations of Queen Elizabeth II's 60-year rule. It would make a perfect viewing point for joyous throngs to watch the 1,000-boat river pageant that is planned for the Queen's Jubilee. It would be like those Venetian paintings of aquatic festivals in La Serenissima, brought to life in the here and now.
> 
> The park, invented and designed by the architects Gensler, would run from the Millennium bridge and St Paul's Cathedral to close to the Tower of London and Tower bridge, linking some of London's prime tourist spots. It would serve the City of London, an area short of open space. It would be there for five years, after which it could be taken away if people didn't like it. It would also cost the public nothing. The Singaporean asset-management company Venus will pay the entire £50m cost, and has already put £5m into developing the idea, including building a 35-metre model of a 35km stretch of the Thames, to test the park's hydrographic effects. "We either do it beautifully," says John Naylor of Venus, "or we don't do it at all", to which end Venus doubled the budget that Gensler asked it for.
> 
> Boris Johnson is enthused. After an impromptu Sunday morning meeting with Gensler and Venus, he declared: "The sheer beauty and design brilliance of this structure will provide yet another amazing and unique attraction for the capital." Daniel Moylan, of Transport for London, has said of it that "improved connectivity, gracefully designed, can bring pleasure and joy to an area once written off". The outgoing Lord Mayor of London, Michael Bear, was said to favour the scheme, as a legacy of his mayoral year, although the Corporation of London would not confirm this. Gensler and Venus claim "overwhelming backing from Londoners" although this turns out to be based on an unscientific poll of whoever turned up to two exhibitions of the proposals.
> 
> But there is, as the economists have taught us, no free lunch. Venus is not putting up all this money out of the pure goodness of its heart nor, entirely, to raise its "brand awareness" in London, as John Naylor puts it, although that is a factor. It is "looking to create a platform for inward investment" and intends to make money renting out pavilions in the park for corporate exhibitions and events, at a handsome rate. It also thinks it can sell space to TV companies, especially during the Olympics, using Tower bridge as a backdrop. It is almost certainly right. This means that the park is not a "public space", as Gensler calls it, but a private space into which the public are allowed to come, subject to certain limitations.
> 
> In this it is the latest example of a widespread type of the 21st century, the pseudo-public space, in which the City of London and its satellites are world leaders. The Broadgate development of the 1980s was a pioneer, followed by Canary Wharf, Paternoster Square next to St Paul's, and the More London development where City Hall, the headquarters of the Mayor of London, stands. In each the shapes and attributes of town squares are imitated – an oblong or round shape, outdoor art, cafe tables, fountains – and sometimes real public assets are created, but ultimate control is in the hands of private landowners. As Anna Minton pointed out in her book Ground Control, they control security, access, and rules of entry. Activities and people deemed undesirable, such as photography with a tripod, public displays of affection, picnics, or chaining up a bicycle, are banned. Or public protest, and you don't have to wish to protest yourself to sense the oppressive feeling that things are prohibited. The most extreme example is the "public park" promised for the top of the forthcoming "Walkie Talkie" tower in the City. By no stretch of the imagination is a roofed-over room in a private office tower, reached via security-controlled lifts and lobbies, "public".
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2011/nov/13/london-river-park-floating-public-space


----------



## PortoNuts

> *British Land keeps positive on London*
> 
> *British Land, the UK property developer, on Tuesday maintained its positive medium-term outlook for the central London office market even though companies might be wary of taking on new leases amid the current economic uncertainty.*
> 
> Reporting a 2.2 per cent first-half increase in the value of its property portfolio, British Land said demand from occupiers had been “subdued” in the City of London, although the broader central London office market had performed well.
> 
> “It is nobody’s surprise in the current environment that the number of people who are doing lettings is somewhat lower,” said Chris Grigg, British Land chief executive.However, the company said it was well-placed to take advantage of a relative shortage of supply, adding that demand would be supported by lease expiries. “From our perspective, things look pretty good,” said Mr Grigg.
> 
> In spite of the depressed state of consumer confidence in the UK, Mr Grigg said there was still demand from retailers for its sites. The total value of British Land’s property portfolio rose 2.2 per cent to £10.2bn in the six months to September 30, driven by a 5.3 per cent increase in the value of its offices, while its retail estate rose 0.7 per cent.
> 
> Net asset value per share rose 4.2 per cent to 591p over the same period when calculated on an underlying basis consistent with European Public Real Estate Association guidelines.
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9cffe0bc-0f65-11e1-88cc-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1dn3Pw1Fs


----------



## PortoNuts

> *NSW to open international office in London*
> 
> *The NSW Government will expand its international presence with a new business office to be opened in the United Kingdom in the next few months, Acting NSW Premier and Minister for Trade and Investment Andrew Stoner announced today.*
> 
> Mr Stoner made the announcement whilst addressing Advance, a global network of over 20,000 Australians living abroad. “We intend to open an office in London by March next year,” Mr Stoner said. “The NSW Government is determined to expand our international markets as part of our commitment to rebuilding the State’s economy and making NSW number one.
> 
> “London is a global business hub and one of the world’s leading financial centres, making it an ideal location for an international office.
> 
> “The UK is the second largest source of total foreign investment in Australia, our fifth largest two-way trading partner and our leading EU trade partner. It is also one of NSW’s most lucrative export markets, delivering substantial value to the State’s economy. These economic ties are strengthened by the reciprocal travel and migration flows between our two countries.
> 
> “The UK is Australia's second largest source of visitors after New Zealand, with more than 650,000 UK citizens visiting Australia in 2009-10.
> 
> “Around 950,000 Australians also visit the UK each year, and more than 106,000 Australians are currently living there, almost half of them in London. The London office will drive investment, and promote exports and the R&D capabilities of our key industry sectors including financial services, clean technology and health and medical services.
> 
> “Building on the large base of existing investment also gives us the opportunity to focus on reinvestment by British companies.
> 
> “Despite global economic uncertainty, the UK will continue to offer significant opportunities for NSW, particularly with its close proximity to the EU, which has a combined GDP greater than the United States. London remains one of the world’s leading financial centres.
> 
> “Establishing an on-the-ground presence will allow the NSW Government to effectively promote, access and maintain key corporate and government relationships and match NSW strengths to opportunities in the UK.
> 
> ...


http://www.investinaustralia.com/news/nsw-open-international-office-london-12c3


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Euro zone crisis pushes money into London property*
> 
> *Security and stability are London's big attractions, as well as liquidity and well-kept property registers. The euro zone crisis has accelerated a trend already being driven by the weakness of the pound.*
> 
> "London is a place to put cash outside of the euro zone, and certainly outside of the south European countries," said Liam Bailey, head of residential research at international property broker Knight Frank. "It's fair to say that is a real and live trend." The euro zone is mired in a sovereign debt crisis that has brought turmoil to global markets and upheaval to the governments of Greece and Italy.
> 
> The possibility of Greece returning to the drachma, and the much more remote chance of Italy leaving the euro, has been enough to fan interest in bricks and mortar, not just away from southern Europe but outside the euro zone completely. "Our agents are telling us that there is renewed interest from euro zone buyers both within the countries that are particularly affected but also from the wider euro zone," said Lucian Cook, a director of residential research at upmarket property agent Savills.
> 
> Knight Frank data shows that interest in the London property market is largely reflecting the severity of the debt crisis in the countries hardest hit. Greek buyers accounted for 2.63 percent of upmarket property purchases in London in the year to date. That's up from 1.7 percent a year earlier. Italians are at 2.63 percent from 1.9 percent over the same period and Spaniards account for 0.7 percent, up from 0.6 percent.
> 
> Buyers from the Middle East and North Africa have also been more active in the wake of the Arab Spring and the super wealthy in Asia have been capitalising on the weakness of the pound to snap up prime properties in the UK capital.
> 
> Separate data from Knight Frank shows about 7.8 billion pounds of prime London property deals were done in the year to September, with Italian, Spanish and Greek buyers accounting for 393.8 million pounds, or 5.1 percent.
> 
> Typically, wealthy southern Europeans are buying properties worth at least 1 million pounds in London's well-heeled Chelsea and South Kensington areas as pure investments, second homes, or accommodation for children studying at university.
> 
> As early as May, these buyers were being targeted by property agents as motivated buyers in London's elite enclaves, such as Mayfair and Belgravia, as they sought to escape the sovereign debt woes plaguing Europe's southern periphery. "In a European context, London has performed better than any other significant city," Bailey said, referring primarily to alternative capitals like Paris and Berlin.
> 
> ...


http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/16/property-london-idUSL5E7MF1KN20111116


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Farringdon 'to be a new shopping Mecca'*
> 
> *Farringdon could follow the City's One New Change with its own signature shopping destination when the £16 billion Crossrail link opens, Derwent London boss John Burns said today.*
> 
> "We're going to have a million and half more people going to Farringdon. I wouldn't be surprised to see some major retail in there at some stage," he said.
> 
> Derwent's pipeline looks set for a Crossrail bounce with its Turnmill and Buckley Building developments in Farringdon, as well as its Central Cross scheme just up the road from Tottenham Court Road's Crossrail station.
> 
> In Farringdon, rents are currently sitting at between £30 and £40 per square foot. The advent of Crossrail should send this firmly past the £40 mark, although Burns cautioned: "Projections are for people with cinemas."
> 
> Derwent remains "mindful" of the worsening economic backdrop, but has seen none of the drop-off in enquiries which have been reported in recent weeks by major, City-focused developers.
> 
> The firm's Angel Building is fully let after nine months and today Derwent secured a 22,000 square foot letting to lastminute.com at its Johnson Building in Hatton Garden.
> 
> The company completed 27 lettings during the third quarter, generating £4.8 million in rent.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...0893-farringdon-to-be-a-new-shopping-mecca.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canada Water Library*

http://kirstonian.posterous.com/


----------



## SO143

:bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Tower 42 sale to spark flurry of big City property deals*
> 
> *The £285 million sale of London's iconic Tower 42 to South African property billionaire Nathan Kirsh today heralded a frantic burst of wheeler-dealing on City property in the weeks ahead.*
> 
> Kirsh's swoop for the former NatWest headquarters, for years Britain's tallest building and host to Michelin-starred chef Gary Rhodes' restaurant, comes as foreign money seeking a safe haven continues to flood into the capital.
> 
> Bidders are also circling the £1 billion portfolio of London properties put up for sale in September by German property fund KanAm, including Deutsche Bank's Winchester House UK headquarters and Thomson Reuters' European base at Canary Wharf.
> 
> The sale is being handled by agent Knight Frank and a winner is set to emerge before Christmas.
> 
> The 607 ft Tower 42, designed to look like the NatWest logo from above, has been on the market since April last year.
> 
> Owners Blackrock UK Property Fund and LaSalle Investment Management nearly struck a deal with Chinese billionaire Joseph Lau last year but it fell through.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...to-spark-flurry-of-big-city-property-deals.do


----------



## LoveAgent.

The library looks awesome! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Cranesetc*.

*Croydon Council HQ *





















*Saffron Square *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kings Cross Station*

by *potto*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Abramovich eyes Battersea move for Chelsea FC*
> 
> *Roman Abramovich, the billionaire owner of Chelsea FC, has held discussions with the lenders to Battersea Power Station about taking control of the site as part of his plans to move the Premier League football club.*
> 
> he Sunday Telegraph understands that the lenders to the landmark power station prefer Mr Abramovich’s plans above others also vying for control of the site.
> The lenders are led by Ireland’s National Asset Management Agency (Nama), the government-owned entity which manages €70bn (£60bn) of property as a result of the country’s banking crisis.The discussions happened earlier this year and are not believed to be live at present.
> 
> Real Estate Opportunities (REO), the owner of Battersea Power Station, says it is close to announcing a deal with an alternative overseas investor who could buy the debt connected to the £500m site. However, Nama and Lloyds Banking Group, the other main lender, are vital to the future of the power station because £300m of debt backing the site matured on August 31 without being repaid by REO.
> 
> The Irish developer has admitted this “can currently be called on demand” and has been seeking an investor to repay the debt and rescue the project. The lenders will have to approve any new investor.
> 
> Mr Abramovich is believed to have explored creating a new leisure and retail complex alongside a new Chelsea stadium at the power station. The Russian oligarch also explored improving transport links with an aerial cable car system similar to the one planned in east London, which would be used to transport tens of thousands of fans from the club’s west London heartland to its new home south of the river.
> 
> One of the reasons Nama and Lloyds are believed to be keen on Mr Abramovich’s plan is because it would bring not only financial certainty – his fortune is estimated to be in excess of £7bn – but provide a vibrant new use for the historic site.
> 
> A Chelsea spokesman said: “We have talked to various people with interests in Battersea Power Station, but we haven’t had any substantive discussions with anyone with regards to that particular site for several months.”
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ovich-eyes-Battersea-move-for-Chelsea-FC.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Roman House - Hackney*

by* LondonerN1*.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Non-U.K. Owners Hold Most of London's City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-British investors own more than half the real estate in London's financial district, the City, overtaking U.K. buyers for the first time, according to a new report.
> 
> While the trend of increasing non-U.K. ownership is likely to continue, the make-up of buyers is changing, and prices in the City will have to come down, market participants say.
> 
> Foreign investors own 52% of the property in the City in 2011, compared with just 8% in 1980 and 25% in the mid-1990s, according to the report commissioned by property developer and investor Development Securities PLC.
> 
> London office property as a whole attracts more investment from abroad than any other city in the world, including New York, with €72 billion ($97 billion) of sales between 2007 and 2011, the report says. Both Paris and Frankfurt lag behind, with €43 billion and €11 billion, respectively.
> 
> In addition to its role as a financial center, the City also offers a stable legal environment, represents a hedge outside the euro and has no capital-gains tax on property transactions for foreign investors, said Andrew Hawkins, City investment director at real-estate brokerage Jones Lang LaSalle Inc.
> 
> While the U.K. commercial real-estate market has been grappling with the financial crisis, foreign interest in City offices hasn't dried up, as it did in the U.S. market in 2008. And while values of City offices experienced steeper drops and greater volatility than other U.K. commercial property during the credit crunch, buying by foreign investors helped to maintain liquidity, the report said.
> 
> "London's attractiveness to foreign investors has clearly been undeterred by the widespread economic turmoil," said Michael Marx, chief executive of Development Securities. "City offices are perceived to offer quality and transparency—a 'safe haven' for foreign buyers."
> 
> Some foreign buyers are exiting the City due to problems in their home markets. German investors, for instance, are the biggest foreign owners of City property, accounting for 16% of real estate, compared with 1% in 1980 and 3% in the mid-1990s. But the current level is down from 18% in 2005, the report said.
> 
> Cash-strapped German open-ended funds, which have traditionally been active buyers in the U.K., are selling U.K. buildings amid large redemptions by investors, say market participants.
> 
> As the traditional buyers, such as German funds, private-equity funds or Irish investors exit the market, Asian funds, pension and sovereign-wealth funds will dominate in the future, market participants say.
> 
> Some of the new big buyers from 2010 to 2011 included the Korean National Pension Service, which spent £1.06 billion ($1.66 billion), and the Norwegian Government Pension Fund, spending £452 million, said Simon Barrowcliff, executive director of capital markets at property-services company CB Richard Ellis. The Malaysian Employees Pension Fund, which spent £796 million in 2010-2011, bought the Tower Bridge House office building for £163 million in September.
> 
> "These are growing funds, which invest for long-term gains and have no reason to repatriate their equity," Mr. Barrowcliff said.
> 
> Other major investors in the City include U.S. entities, which account for 10% of the market, compared with 1% in the mid-1990s. Middle Eastern investors have increased their share to 6% from 3% over the same period, according to the Development Securities report.
> 
> Still, Mr. Barrowcliff said that with so much property on the market, City prices will have to adjust to tempt foreign buyers. Industry participants estimate that £4 billion of assets are for sale in the City, but most of the stock doesn't match many buyers' stringent criteria.
> 
> The report also found that high-net-worth individuals are snapping up assets, such as the Aviva Tower, which was bought by a private investor from the Far East for £288 million in April, as they view London as a safe haven. Such investors currently own 6% of total floor-space within the Square Mile, the report said.


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203710704577054022122955682.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Watch out, Silicon Valley – Silicon Roundabout is the new kid in town*
> 
> Hi-tech companies are springing up every week in London but more must be done to make the UK a powerhouse of innovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How technology firms have sprung up around 'Silicon Roundabout', otherwise known as Old Street Roundabout, in Shoreditch, London. Photograph: Tech City_
> 
> In 1996, I left the UK to work for Apple in California. At the time, there were few opportunities for an ambitious software developer in Britain. California was a different story. Not only were the world's best software companies based there, but the attitude towards new ventures was completely different and very exciting. Instead of the British attitude of "avoid failure at all costs", on the west coast you are encouraged to take risks and try new ideas. If you fail, you get up and try again. Failure is recognised as the greatest tool for learning; until you've got a couple of spectacular failures under your belt, people tend not to take you seriously.
> 
> Winston Churchill said: "Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." That attitude is at the heart of the Silicon Valley culture.
> 
> I spent the next 10 years in the Valley, founding or helping to run four tech startups. Then, after three years at Google in New York, I returned to London. I realised the UK has changed significantly while I was away. There are clusters of tech startups across Britain with the biggest being "Silicon Roundabout" in Shoreditch.
> 
> Working at a startup company is exciting and nerve-wracking. You don't know whether the company will find success – indeed most startups fail. You work long hours to convert an idea into a real product that customers love. You take a small team of people and forge a functioning, successful business. When it goes well, it's one of the most invigorating, challenging and exciting things you can do. When it goes badly, it's a lot less pleasant. Closing down a failed company and laying off the people you've worked with is a hard lesson and you come away determined never to let that happen again.
> 
> A year ago, I left Google and joined Songkick, one of the original Silicon Roundabout startups. Songkick is a young, ambitious company with worldwide reach: we're currently the second largest live music website in the world, with more than three quarters of our users coming from outside the UK. Our product is used by millions and helps music fans discover great new bands – on average Songkick users go to 70% more concerts in the year after they start using us than they did in the year before.
> 
> In a time when we seem to be drowning in bad economic news, Silicon Roundabout stands out as a real British success. New companies spring up every week and existing companies are growing fast. In October, Songkick organised the second "Silicon Milkroundabout" a job fair for startups. More than 100 companies attended, offering more than 500 jobs, and 1,500 developers came along on the day. That's up from 40 startups and 400 developers at the first event in May. Clearly there is a lot of interest in working at a startup and there are a lot of opportunities to do so.
> 
> Last week I met David Cameron at the launch of the Tech City Map. I was impressed by the prime minister's interest in startups. He was informed, willing to listen and to offer concrete help. One of our biggest challenges is letting people know about what is happening in east London and the government's involvement helps us highlight the exciting growth we are seeing. We'd like to see more graduates and experienced developers considering working at the new tech startups and the focus the government puts on the area helps this.
> 
> In order to keep this momentum going, we need young, ambitious entrepreneurs to build the next generation of products and companies. The education system is slowly changing to meet this opportunity, but the government can do more to help. David Willetts' Behind the Screen initiative, which for the first time teaches programming at GCSE level, is a step in the right direction. But we need to do more and to do it faster. We should be finding the best future computer scientists and engaging them early. Programming is an incredibly creative activity – you create machines that can do anything you can imagine, unlimited by anything as mundane as the laws of physics. We need to help young people discover the joy and excitement of building software, and companies.
> 
> Students should be encouraged to think like entrepreneurs. The University of Stanford in California runs startup competitions, gives students time away to start their own businesses and invests in promising new enterprises; that's how Google got its start. We're starting to see universities here do similar things. Graduates with a mix of technical and business skills are particularly helpful for building on the success of Silicon Roundabout.
> 
> Much of Silicon Valley's growth is fuelled by its ability to attract the best and brightest from across the world. For decades, Britain has seen many of its most ambitious technologists emigrate to the California. But recently, we have started to see Americans coming to the UK to join our startups. At Songkick six of our 30-person team are from the US. We recently surveyed several startups in the Shoreditch area and found more than 50 entrepreneurs who have come to London from Silicon Valley. As the startup scene here continues to flourish, we should be able to bring in talent from within the UK and from overseas. The government's entrepreneur visas are a good start, but we need to make it easy to bring in hi-tech workers from across the globe to help make Britain a powerhouse of innovation.
> 
> Great things are happening in Silicon Roundabout. Hundreds of new companies have been born in the past two years, employing thousands of people and generating a sense of community and excitement that we haven't seen in the UK computer scene since the days of Sinclair and the BBC Micro. It's time for Britain to embrace the new spirit of risk taking and entrepreneurship that these companies tap into and build a new digital economy. We invented the computer, we invented the world wide web. Let's hope we see the next generation of great internet companies born in Shoreditch.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/nov/21/silicon-valley-silicon-roundabout


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^


----------



## johnniewalker

Amazing project! Hope someday I could visit


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## UK86

I love London because it strives to be the best. However I think other UK cities need investment too, as Manchester, Birmingham and Glasgow all want to be top cities as well. Just a little more varied distribution of wealth would be nice but hey that's just my opinion. 

We even get a lot of Chinese tourists here in Manchester now and its not just because of the football.


----------



## UK86

*Go London*

I love London because it strives to be the best. However I think other UK cities need investment too, as Manchester, Birmingham and Glasgow all want to be top cities as well. Just a little more varied distribution of wealth would be nice but hey that's just my opinion. 

We even get a lot of Chinese tourists here in Manchester now and its not just because of the football.


----------



## Axelferis

Chinese go in manchester for old trafford tour and now etihad stadium. Manchester isn't so sexy than london and the gap is huge.


----------



## PortoNuts

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/nov/21/silicon-valley-silicon-roundabout


Hope this turns into some really nice glass buildings. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Regents Place West Quarter*

by *i_like_concrete*.


----------



## Willrocks10

Amazing amount of skyscrapers to be constructed!


----------



## Crash_N

Go London! :cheers:


----------



## 486

*British firms win £300m in Crossrail mega-deals*










Crossrail is providing a welcome boost to Britain's struggling construction industry as two international teams claimed mega-deals worth more £300 million on the capital's East-West rail link today.

The prize £200 million-plus deal is the contract to build Farringdon's Crossrail station, transforming it into one of Britain's busiest train stations when completed in 2018. Farringdon will become a major hub linking the Tube, Thameslink and Crossrail services with 140 trains an hour and an estimated 140,000 passengers flowing through the station every day.

A tie-up between building firm Kier, Spain's Ferrovial and Dutch outfit BAM Nuttall has been chosen for the works, which will link Farringdon to Heathrow in 31 minutes.

A rival team of Balfour Beatty, Morgan Sindall and French giant Vinci has meanwhile claimed the £110 million job to build Whitechapel's Crossrail station and rail platforms to the north of the Tube and overground stations, also due for completion in 2018. Work on both stations will begin early next year.

The contracts being awarded are the last major construction deals on the Crossrail project to come up for grabs after more than £1 billion in contracts for tunnelling under the capital were awarded last year.

Building firms will also chase further big station construction deals at Bond Street, Tottenham Court Road and Liverpool Street next year. A venture between Costain and Skanska has already claimed the contract to build Paddington's Crossrail station.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-24013630-british-construction-firms-win-multi-million-pound-crossrail-contracts.do


----------



## 486

*Highbury stadium flats all sold*










The capital's booming letting market has seen all the flats built at the former Highbury home of Premiership football club Arsenal snapped up, property firm London & Stamford said today.

Demand is such that L&S has also managed to push through 14% rent rises for new lettings among the 134 flats in the club's once legendary North Stand during the six months to September 30. In Battersea, the firm has enjoyed 13% rent rises.

"This is very encouraging rental growth in one of the few areas of the property market where rental growth is visible, and where demand remains strong," the company said.

The firm boosted its residential portfolio in August, buying 74 flats near the Oval for £24.4 million, and has already let 57 at rents more than 3% ahead of expectations. The firm is cautious about the economic backdrop but has a £700 million warchest to boost its portfolio, L&S added. Underlying profits rose 51% to £13 million.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-24013752-highbury-stadium-flats-all-sold.do


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kings Cross Lands*

by *potto*.


----------



## LondonFox

The whole Kings Cross regeneration project is probably one of the biggest successes in regeneration history anywhere..

Its simply breath taking... from the hotel to the stations to the new buildings and surrounding landscapes ... just wonderful.


----------



## SO143

Amen :bow:


----------



## Axelferis

LondonFox said:


> The whole Kings Cross regeneration project is probably one of the biggest successes in regeneration history anywhere..


are you sure? :|

Have you travelled in tour life? Because yes it's true some whole new things appears in london but even in this city the docklands was the biggest transformation for a town


----------



## LondonFox

Axelferis said:


> are you sure? :|
> 
> Have you travelled in tour life? Because yes it's true some whole new things appears in london but even in this city the docklands was the biggest transformation for a town




Yes I am sure. If you had gone to St Pancras in the 80's, the citadel was derelict and empty.. they were going to knock it down. The glass covered train platform part was run down, dirty and in ruin.... there was nothing there..

But now look at it!! The citadel has been turned back into a 5 star hotel like it once was, the train sheds look beautiful and the Eurostar comes into it now instead of Waterloo, the surrounding area has been overhauled and made more accessible... the whole thing is a complete success.

I realise that Canary Wharf was a bigger project, but if you read my original post I said that Pancras was 'one of' the most successful regeneration projects anywhere.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Office development rises despite economy fears*
> 
> *The amount of office space under construction in London has increased despite concerns the choppy economic recovery could cause demand to weaken, a survey has revealed*.
> 
> Development activity in the capital has increased by 12 per cent in the last six months compared to the previous half-year, with the amount of office space under construction rising to 7.2 million sq ft from 6.4 million sq ft. Development of office space in London has more than doubled year-on-year, when just 2.7 million sq ft was under construction, according to the Drivers Jonas Deloitte Crane Survey.
> 
> The survey shows developers are increasingly opting to refurbish buildings rather than constructing new ones because this is quicker and often cheaper. Developments also tend to be smaller, with the average new scheme size falling from 195,000 sq ft to 72,000 sq ft.
> 
> Drivers Jonas Deloitte partner and head of research Anthony Duggan said: “The next 24 months no longer looks as devoid of delivery as it has over the last few surveys, however, delivery of new space remains low compared to historic levels. The question now is whether the market needs this new space given the weakening economic environment.”
> 
> Seven office developments have got underway in the City of London in the last six months, the survey shows, with a total of 3.1 million sq ft under construction, an increase of 11 per cent on six months ago. Some 362,000 sq ft of the works are refurbishments, most notably the building at 199 Bishopsgate being revamped by Blackstone and British Land.
> 
> Partner and head of the City team Matthew Elliott said: “Two towers, The Leadenhall Building and 20 Fenchurch Street, arrive in mid-2014 but until then we will have the lowest supply of new space the City has ever seen. This leads normally to rising rents, but only if there is are tenants to take it and businesses are very cautious at the moment.”
> 
> Duggan said the global economic situation was causing concern for developers, despite the survey showing an increase in construction activity.
> 
> He said: “The level of new construction activity hints at confidence but in reality we have seen a significant weakening in sentiment over the last few months. The global economic and financial situation weighs heavily on occupiers and, as the recent Deloitte CFO Survey highlights, corporates are becoming more defensive, with cost control, rather than expansion, at the top of their priority list. This will impact not only hiring but also, increasingly, the release of excess office space onto the market.”


http://www.londonlovesbusiness.com/news/office-development-rises-despite-economy-fears/1114.article


----------



## Crash_N

The King's X lands regeneration projects is absoultely fantastic! :drool: :cheers:
When will it be finished?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^I think developments will slowly be built throughout this decade.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Stratford Set For Yet More Massive Plans*
> 
> *Plans have been revealed for a massive redevelopment of some brownfield land near to the 2012 Olympic site and Stratford High Street. Dubbed Strand East, the masterplan features the development of 1,200 new homes, including a number of 15 storey buildings on the eastern edge of the site, a new 350 bedroom hotel, shops, and a public sculpture which will rise 40 metres tall overlooking Dane's Yard.*
> 
> One of the leading principles behind the scheme is that it should be the sort of thing to attract families en masse rather than the small flats often built in London for young professionals and aimed at the buy to let market. Here no less than 40% of all the housing will be three bedrooms or more, an enormous amount for the capital.
> 
> Intriguingly, or perhaps worryingly based on the previous experiences of London in such matters, the family housing will be built in areas aimed to be as car free as possible. One way of achieving this plan will be to link the buildings together using raised pedestrian walkways.
> 
> London hasn't had a very good experience of such things in the past with the likes of London Wall and Heygate Estate showing how hard it is to do it. In the case of London Wall pedestrians often preferred walking at ground level as it provided them with simpler access and stopped them being limited to a rigid set of routes. In the Heygate Estate the walkways simply turned into a rabbit warren of passageways for muggers and drug addicts.
> 
> The first part of the masterplan will be the landscaped public space in and around Dane's Yard. This along with a collection of shops and the sculpture have already received planning permission from the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation which exercises control over this part of London.
> 
> Developed by Landprop, a planning application for the rest is expected in early 2012.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2986


----------



## Axelferis

i wish to live in london how much does it cost to live in a flat with one bedroom? In a "normal area"


----------



## SO143

Axelferis said:


> i wish to live in london how much does it cost to live in a flat with one bedroom? In a "normal area"


hello, i'd recommend you open a new thread and post your question in this section you will get tons of useful information and suggestions.


----------



## PortoNuts

Axelferis said:


> i wish to live in london how much does it cost to live in a flat with one bedroom? In a "normal area"


It will never be cheap but ultimately depends on the area like in most places.


----------



## Axelferis

thanx 

i will see at the end of 2012


----------



## SO143

there are many cheap places in london but you need to know where to hunt them. imo paris is slightly more expensive than london. perhaps i went to paris as a tourist so i didn't really know cheap places to stay, shop and dine etc. to be frank i don't really find london that expensive (as people whine) compared to other major cities around the world. even cities like sydney, singapore, los angeles can be more expensive than london in some aspects.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^The cheapest places in London will still be more expensive than in most mid sized cities.


----------



## Crash_N

Well, quality has its price


----------



## Axelferis

I confirm london is expensive but not so much we can think
If you go to a KFC in barcelona is more expensive than paris which is almost the same in price than london in that chain

And last year we have eaten in London and found the restaurants (in canary wharf and Thames riverside near london bridge) not so expensive.


----------



## SO143

_*Canada Water Library* / open soon

Viewed from the south, across Canada Water, I'd say the rainscreen colour was mid-bronze rather than light-bronze; however on the north side it does look lighter. I guess that reflection from the dark water at this time of the year is the reason — in the summer months I hope the cladding will look lighter and more lustrous. It is announced that this library is opening 28/Nov/2011_


Canada Water Library / open soon by George Rex, on Flickr


Canada Water Library, 20111120 by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

_*Peckham Library / 1* (newly opened) 

Arch. Will Alsop & Jan Störmer, 1999. This copper-clad, top-heavy, spindly-stilted building won the RIBA Stirling Prize, the UK's most prestigious architecture award, for the year 2000. The prize is for the building that made the greatest contribution to the evolution of architecture in the previous year_


Peckham Library / 1 by George Rex, on Flickr


Peckham Library / 2 by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Strand East Sculpture*

This new sculpture will be built at Dane's Yard, London. E15 Council Newham County London.


----------



## SO143

> *Aon Sign Leadenhall Contract*
> 
> After years of swirling rumours, insurance giant Aon has finally signed on the dotted line for almost 18,000 square metres of space in the under construction Leadenall Building in the City of London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aon deal for the Rogers, Stirk, Harbour and Partners designed Cheesegrater will see approximately a third of the space taken by the firm on the lowest part of the tower, floors 4 to13, where the floorplates are largest. In addition to this Aon will have an option to take a further six floors if their requirements change, levels 14 to 18, which translates into another 7,900 square metres. The rent Aon will be paying will be £56.60 per square foot.
> 
> Promisingly, this now means that over half of British Land's commercial developments in London have been pre-let before completion showing that their ambitious progression of their development pipeline despite an insipidly performing British economy, a decision some have seen as excessively risky, has been the right choice.
> 
> The scheme is being developed jointly by British Land and Oxford Properties as a 50:50 venture between the two partners.
> 
> Main contractor, Laing O'Rourke, is already on site, and work is currently at the stage of concrete pouring of some of the lowest floor slabs. Once completed in 2014 it will have a height of 224.5 metres.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2979


----------



## SO143

Another twin towers for London, BOOMING :bow: 



> *Allies + Morrison Design Vauxhall Twins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing the trend of a succession of new towers in London's Vauxhall Bridge area are these ones from Allies and Morrison who are leading the design for a scheme that will regenerate a small part of land next to the key Covent Garden Market site.
> 
> The development will consist of eight major buildings on one of the most easterly pieces of land owned by CLS Holdings, with Wandsworth Road running to the north, and Miles Street cutting through the site. Seven of these buildings will be new with the other being a renovation of the existing Victorian terraces to the north east of Miles Street.
> 
> In total the project will host 604 residential units, plus retail space, 15,114 square metres of offices, and a new hotel. There will also be a new street market on the site plus a number of cafes and eateries.
> 
> Most notable on the skyline will be two twin towers of 53-storeys each using the signature grid-like façade that Allies and Morrison has become noted for. They should be tall enough to stand out amongst the crop of towers planned for the area - the Vauxhall Bondway plot is to the immediate south, Market Towers are to the north, and Vauxhall Cross Island sits on the north-east. As such the heights of the buildings step up along Wandsworth Road to fit in with the cluster that is emerging there.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2973


----------



## SO143

:banana:



> *Chiswick Octopus Approved
> 
> Make has secured planning permission for what could be an iconic building in west London, the so-called Octopus to sit on the island site of Chiswick Roundabout.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 52 metre tall building is designed to have seven floors above ground with approximately 6,000 square metres of internal space, and a very distinctive design thanks to the tentacle-like parts of the structure that rise from the ground level. 21 metres in height they will be particularly prominent to the passing motorists who could also be targeted by advertising on the building if it is installed. although this has been substantially scaled down since 2009. At night the rooftop garden will have the ability to be lit up creating a highly visible landmark for miles around.
> 
> The project is being developed by London and Bath Estates and Galliard Homes in a joint venture although there isn't a precise date yet on when construction could start, nor is the Octopus the first such tall proposal to be mooted for this plot of land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long ago as 2001 a 120 metre tall tower was proposed for the site, with other plans going back even further for development into the nineties meaning that pulling this off could be quite the achievement for such a hostile site.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2969


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place* has just topped out. :cheers:

by *The Shard Baby*.


26.11.2011 by The Shard Baby 2, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

The octopus is great but the above twins* look terrible, & to say that they are 53 storeys...hno:

The cladding reminds me of that of Nexity in La Défense.










* hopefully, the cladding will be different (appeals)


----------



## SO143

^ those will be built as residential towers just like "strata tower" or "st george wharf" tower currently under construction in vauxhall. i think it's early to judge and give any criticism on their architecture and design as the official renders have not even been unveiled yet. anyhow, 53 storeys sounds not too boring to me as they will not be too short. can't wait to see the close up renders and details of those two twins towers 










by *chest*


----------



## SO143

> *Royal Dock new development*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting alongside the award-winning Thames Barrier Park, Waterside Park is an impressive new development in London's Royal Docks that offers the best riverside living in this busy city.
> 
> Comprising more than 700 new homes and a wide range of amenities, the prime development provides panoramic views of the River Thames as well as the skyline of London.
> 
> This sanctuary in the British capital acts as a green oasis, with landscaped private courtyards, a children's play area, shops, a 24-hour concierge, a creche and a 2,500-square-foot residents' health and fitness center.
> 
> The development creates a thriving and lively community regenerating the historic Royal Dock area. Waterside Park is a hip and trendy area for residents who wish to find a place that is full of style and energy, yet with a piece of history.
> 
> And the development - with its aesthetically pleasing architecture - is in one of London's most vibrant new neighborhoods.
> 
> The area around itself offers a broad choice of facilities and amenities.
> 
> ExCeL London, renowned for its concerts and exhibitions, is just eight minutes away from Pontoon Dock on the Docklands Light Railway.
> 
> A wide range of pubs, bars and restaurants, plus Gallions Reach Shopping Park, is nearby.


http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_...id=117332&sid=34564667&con_type=3&d_str=&fc=7


----------



## SO143

:applause:




> *Kirsh snaps up UK tower for £285m
> 
> In his "first big deal in England", London-based South African billionaire Natie Kirsh is buying London's Tower 42, which has dominated the skyline of the square mile of the City since the beginning of the 1980s.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsh beat 11 rival bids with a £285-million offer. The 2.2-acre site was put on the market for £290-million and includes four adjacent properties.
> 
> Known as a serial deal-maker, about eight years ago Kirsh started transforming trading business Jetro in the US into a $3.5-billion company.
> 
> Modelled on SA's Metro Cash & Carry, which he once controlled, it distributes food and dry goods to small stores in big cities, according to the Financial Mail.
> 
> He came to prominence in the UK after launching a hostile bid for Minerva, which owns the Walbrook Building and St Botolph's Building in London, according to propertyweek.com.


http://www.businesslive.co.za/southafrica/sa_generalnews/2011/11/19/kirsh-snaps-up-uk-tower-for-285m


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

You think that we will see some new fresh cladding on this building?


----------



## SO143

I don't think this tower will get new cladding although it is now owned by a different owner. But I am sure we will see some cool night lighting schemes during the Olympic.


----------



## PortoNuts

This should be excellent for the Battersea/Nine Elms regeneration. 



> *Green signal for Northern line extension and 25,000 new jobs*
> 
> *New moves to create thousands of jobs in London by securing the long-awaited Northern line extension to Battersea will be unveiled in tomorrow's growth review, the Standard has learned.*
> 
> A range of incentives will be announced to sign up developers, including an offer to create an Enterprise Zone around the historic site of Battersea Power Station. Construction of the Tube spur from Kennington via the Nine Elms redevelopment to Battersea's prime site will change the face of south London.
> 
> Costing between £750 million and £950 million it will generate between 16,000 and 25,000 jobs and thousands of new homes, cafés and business premises in the heart of the capital.
> 
> George Osborne, the Chancellor, wants a deal struck by 2013 ready for construction to begin in 2015. A Treasury source said: "The entire weight of the Government is being thrown behind the extension of the Northern line." Talks will be held with pension funds and even the Chinese sovereign wealth fund about investing in the scheme.
> 
> The offer of an Enterprise Zone, which would lure small businesses to the site with the promise of tax breaks, is one of the major new incentives. The Mayor and other local authorities may be allowed to borrow hundreds of millions of pounds from the private sector against the future income stream from business rates or a special levy.
> 
> The plans will be contained in the growth review which will be at the heart of Mr Osborne's Autumn Statement tomorrow. Downgraded growth forecasts and unemployment are expected to dominate the headlines but other key announcements are expected to include:
> 
> Tube and bus fare increases in London will be held down to 6.2 per cent rather than 7.2 per cent on average in January, through £130 million of extra funding to Transport for London.
> 
> Rail fares nationally will also rise by 6.2 per cent, rather than the planned average of 8.2 per cent.
> 
> An extra £5 billion of cuts will fall on public spending, in order to finance an extra £5 billion of investment in big infrastructure projects, like power stations and road-building. Overall, the Chancellor will promise £30 billion for spending on big projects, two-thirds coming from pension funds. Money will be clawed back from projects that have not got off the ground yet, such as a delayed carbon capture scheme under Energy Secretary Chris Huhne.
> 
> New economic figures will show growth slowing down to about one per cent this year and next, with the structural deficit now taking until 2016/17 to eradicate, an extra two years compared with last year's plan. One think tank, the Paris-based OECD thinks Britain is already falling back into a mild recession.
> 
> Around £20 billion will be used to create cheaper loans for small firms employing fewer than 50 people under the promised "credit easing" policy. Loans will be made by banks but underwritten by the Treasury. Treasury minister Danny Alexander promised tough crackdowns on tax dodgers to help fund spending on jobs.
> 
> *Nine Elms to the West End in 11 minutes*
> 
> *The Northern line extension would run from Kennington to new stations at Nine Elms and Battersea and would form a continuation of the Charing Cross branch.*
> 
> Completion would bring Nine Elms within about 11 minutes' journey time of the West End and City. Nine Elms is by far the biggest regeneration project in central London - a 200-acre expanse with the long-abandoned hulk of Battersea Power Station at its heart and the longest remaining undeveloped stretch so close to the West End.
> 
> It has already attracted major new tenants, notably the US embassy, and the area's planning framework anticipates up to 16,000 new homes.
> 
> Chelsea football club have also appointed architects to draw up plans for a new stadium close to the power station for up to 60,000 spectators. But developers and landowners have always insisted that the vision cannot be fully realised without a direct Tube link into the centre.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...northern-line-extension-and-25000-new-jobs.do


----------



## PortoNuts

> *12% increase in Central London office development*
> 
> *Despite the economic uncertainty, the recovery in development activity seen six months ago has been sustained over the last six months with 22 new starts recorded. According to the latest Drivers Jonas Deloitte Crane Survey, the total amount of office space in Central London now under construction has increased by 12% to 7.2m sq ft (from 6.4m sq ft six months ago and only 2.7m a year ago).*
> 
> The latest survey observes the trend for comprehensive refurbishments, noting some developers are holding back on the demolition ball, in favour of this quicker to complete and often cheaper delivery strategy. Another clear trend is that the schemes being started are significantly smaller than six months ago. Whilst there are only three fewer schemes than last survey the total volume of space started over the last six months has fallen 66% and the average new scheme size has fallen from 195,000 sq ft to 72,000 sq ft.
> 
> The London crane survey records seven new starts with a total of 3.1m sq ft of office space in the City of London under construction – an 11% increase on six months ago. The increase in new starts is also the result of a number of significant refurbishments of existing buildings bringing a total of 362,000 sq ft across five sites, the largest being 135,000 sq ft at 199 Bishopsgate, EC2, being refurbished by British Land and Blackstone to be completed in Q3 2012.
> 
> ...


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001640&monthnameyear=November2011


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Top London property set for Chinese takeaway in new Cordea Savills fund*
> 
> *IN RECENT years it has been seen as the preserve of affluent Britons, Arab sheiks and Russian oligarchs. Now, however, more top London property could be snapped up by Far Eastern investors, including perhaps the Chinese Communist Party.*
> 
> Cordea Savills, the fund management arm of consultancy Savills, has launched a £150m fund that will buy prime London homes, giving Asian investors an alternative way to invest in the sector. The fund is aimed at institutional investors and super rich individuals in the East and West but is expected to benefit from the strong Asian interest in London.
> 
> Indications of interest have been strong so far, particularly from Chinese buyers, said Brian D’Arcy Clark, Cordea’s head of residential acquisitions. The property slowdown in the Chinese property market is forcing fund managers to look abroad for stronger growth.
> 
> “There’s very good evidence that Chinese investors want to invest in London and there’s pent-up demand from high-net-worth individuals from China to come into London,” Clark said.
> 
> The fund, which closes in January, will invest in London property by forming joint ventures with developers and by committing to acquire apartment units before construction to get better prices, Cordea Savills said. It expects to see net returns of about 18 to 20 per cent a year.


http://www.cityam.com/news-and-anal...-set-chinese-takeaway-new-cordea-savills-fund


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Taylor Wimpey to redevelop £55 million Islington scheme*
> 
> *Taylor Wimpey will bear all construction costs for the redevelopment of the 1.9 acre site in return for ownership of the residential units created by the scheme.*
> 
> The £55 million scheme currently has planning permission for 72 apartments and houses and a 63,000 square feet business centre. In return for the sale of the residential element of the scheme to Taylor Wimpey, the agreement provides that Workspace Group will benefit from a £4.75m payment spread over the construction period; ownership of the business centre and 30% of all private residential sales in excess of £33.1m.
> 
> All construction costs will be borne by Taylor Wimpey and the redevelopment is expected to be completed by early 2014. The site currently includes 53,000 sq ft of studio and light industrial space. Workspace Group owns and manages 100 properties covering about 5.5m sq ft of commercial space across London, a significant number of which have the potential for mixed use redevelopment, the developer said.
> 
> This is the second project of this kind for Workspace. The first agreement for such a project was signed last March with developer Mount Anvil for an £80m mixed use scheme in Wandsworth Town Centre.
> 
> A number of similar projects are being undertaken across the City on sites that already have mixed use planning permission. Bow Enterprise in east London and the Grand Union in North Kensington are two such sites that have permission to collectively develop 700 residential apartments and 166,000 sq ft of new business centre space.


http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/...pey-to-redevelop-55-million-islington-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Are the Olympics regenerating East London?*
> 
> *Team GB has pledged to come at least fourth in the medal table at next year’s Games. But the true test of the Olympics will be the one felt after the lights come up on the closing ceremony – when the wider legacy of the multi billion pound investment in East London gets its chance to stand on the medal podium, or not.*
> 
> *Who's buying what?*
> 
> There are now hundreds of flats being built in the Olympic boroughs of London, and the same numbers being sold.Housing developments in Newham, Hackney, Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest – some of the poorest and most deprived boroughs in the country - are now pulling in first-time buyers, owner-occupiers and investors who recognise they’ll get more bang for the buck if they buy a home in this part of the Capital. And while not always moneyed, these new residents tend to come from the aspiring middle class – the types of residents who want to find a home with a high spec kitchen and a coffee shop lifestyle, or plan to rent their investment out to someone who does.
> 
> But to what extent is the Olympics driving this change out east? Estate agents Hamptons International say the Games are part of a larger regeneration picture in East London. The transformation is also being driven by Canary Wharf’s status as a global business hub and by a good availability of land for development in the Docklands area, helped along by Tower Hamlets’ open-minded planning attitudes to converting industrial land to residential.
> 
> “East London is undergoing significant regeneration with widespread residential investment in the area, due in part to London 2012 as well the growth of the Canary Wharf business district,” says Hamptons International’s Richard Pine Coffin. “The 2012 Olympic legacy offers tremendous opportunities for East London with the creation of new transport links, including the much awaited East London River crossings, the extension of the East London tube network and Crossrail.”
> 
> *Demographic shift*
> 
> This regeneration has already started to cause a demographic shift in East London. “We get a lot of single girls who want to buy here which is a good sign,” says Ian Conway of Felicity J Lord ’s Stratford branch who is at the coalface of housing influenced by London 2012 accommodation . “Developments are safe and transport is second to none.”
> 
> And while the area is popular with investors, the majority of those buying into the area are owner-occupiers, who Conway says are attracted by the area’s new more cosmopolitan atmosphere. “The regeneration of Stratford is great and even just looking outside our office, we can see they really cleaned it up: there are plants, there’s greenery. It’s doing wonders for the area, because obviously Newham was the most deprived borough in London previously.”
> 
> But is it down to the Olympics? Conway says yes, partly. “What we get here is almost an overflow of people from Canary Wharf. They’ve been renting there and paying exuberant amounts but now want to buy and can’t afford to do it there. We’re six stops on the DLR to Canary Wharf and three stops on the Jubilee line.”
> 
> *The price is right*
> 
> Price is a major draw too, he says. “Stratford is probably one of the last places in East London that’s untapped in terms of price growth. Bow has gone through the roof in the past five years, but now people are coming that little bit further east."
> 
> And yet, Conway is convinced the real benefits of regeneration won’t be properly felt until well after the Games. “Obviously, the infrastructure is being put in now and they’re working day in and day out to create a nice atmosphere, but I don’t think we’ll see the full extent of it until after the Games, which is historically when Olympic cities tend to see the benefits of regeneration.”
> 
> East London had started down the road to regeneration before London won the Olympics, says Ray Withers of property investment firm Property Frontiers, but the Games have been crucial in driving efforts forward. “Without the Olympic win we don’t feel the regeneration would have reached anywhere near the level it has now,” Withers says.
> 
> But whether London is awarded gold silver or bronze for it's regeneration efforts after the Games, won't be known until the greatest show on earth leaves town.


http://www.findaproperty.com/displaystory.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&storyid=24101


----------



## SO143

Building The Revolution

Currently running at the Royal Academy of Arts in London is an exhibition on Soviet Constructivism called Building The Revolution : Soviet Art and Architecture 1915-1935.










The exhibition looks at the flowering of architecture and art in Russia that followed the October Revolution, but gradually fizzled out by the late 1930s as Stalin's giganticism took hold and vied with that of Adolf Hitler's for supremacy.

Under-pinning the movement was a belief in an anti aesthetic, anti art, pro technology approach. Amongst those the exhibition covers are Vladimir Tatlin who perhaps created the most famous design of the whole movement when he dreamed up the Monument to the Third International. A reconstruction of what these days is called Tatlin's Tower has been created for the exhibition by Jeremy Dixon and stands in the Annenberg Courtyard as a companion piece. 

Despite its brief flowering, the period was hugely influential and even spread to Britain with the likes of constructivist Berthold Lubetkin who had emigrated from Russia in 1931. He was responsible for the first high-rise apartment block in the country, High Point, and the foundation of his firm Tecton. Lubetkin worked closely with Ove Arup and the two of them left a lasting legacy on British architecture.

A modern form of constructivism continues to be championed by Foster and Rogers in their designs, but to see how it began you'll have to check out the exhibition. 

It runs in the Sackler Wing until the 22nd of January 2012 with adult tickets costing £9.00. Students are £5.00 and pensioners get in for £7.00.
You can find the royal Academy at Burlington House, Piccadilly. The nearest tube stations are Green Park and Piccadilly.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2996


----------



## SO143

*The Garden Heart*










A key part of the plans to regenerate the vast area of Lambeth that is owned by the Covent Garden Market Authority (CGMA) is *a new mixed-use hub that will not only offer residential accommodation and shops, but also offices for the CGMA itself. It is appropriately named The Garden Heart.*

It is a roughly triangular site on the eastern tip of the land owned by CGMA that currently serves as a car park, has a railway viaduct to the north and Pascal Street to the south. *The northern and southern sides will be lined with low-rise buildings with a 13-floor residential tower set in between them on the prominent corner position that traffic from Vauxhall will approach. *

*This massing also means that the building heights will relate to the changing neighbourhood by stepping down from Vauxhall, and tie in with the cluster that is due to emerge there.*

The development will also help enclose an open central area from passing traffic and the nearby railway meaning it can then be enjoyed as a old-fashioned food and flower market, not to mention additional space for public exhibitions or art. 

The CGMA offices will be located here along with other business support services including a post office and bank, plus space for small start-up companies to grow in.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/skynews.php


----------



## SO143

The Orbit Tower hits it's final height










by chest


----------



## SO143

Helical Bar Continues Growth










Results season continues with the latest figures from Helical Bar showing that the property company has finally returned to profit in the six months to September 2011.

Driving this change of finances from a loss of £3.2 million to a gross profit of £4.1 million has been an increase of net rentals that the company has experienced with them posting a 31 percent rise to £11 million. Development profits have also been instrumental with them now £1.8 million in the black versus a loss in 2010 of £9.2 million. 

That said, the revaluation of the property portfolio hasn't shown the strong growth of others such as British Land with an increase of 0.9% like-for-like. Corporate de-leveraging has also continued with net borrowings to the property portfolio falling from 45 percent to 43 percent. Despite the good news, the interim dividend is set to stay at 1.75 pence per share.

Helical Bar has had a successful period of achieving planning permissions with their Sheppard Robson-designed Mitre Square development in London having won planning permission (yet again). Fulham Wharf on Town Mead Road has also got the go-ahead from the planning authorities whilst they continue to work on the proposals for a massive 150,000 square metre development at White City. 

They've also been busy buying, and disposing, of property. Leading their acquisitions is the purchase of much of Corby Town Centre for £70 million that was completed earlier this month which promises to return a yield of 8 percent. 

The company closed at 173 pence per ordinary share on Thursday afternoon in London, a rise of 6.12 percent.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2991


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks great. :cheers:



SO143 said:


> *The Garden Heart*


----------



## Dale

SO143 said:


> The Orbit Tower hits it's final height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by chest


Is the highrise in the foreground being reclad ?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> You think that we will see some new fresh cladding on this building?


please, no hno:


----------



## Xorcist

the "orbit-thing" is really strange....but hell, why not...i guess people thought similar about the eiffeltower...


----------



## PortoNuts

Dale said:


> Is the highrise in the foreground being reclad ?


Hopefully so.


----------



## SO143

Dale said:


> Is the highrise in the foreground being reclad ?


yeah


----------



## cybertect

Ooops! 

Crane overturns at Tate Modern

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/13712/


----------



## SO143

*One Oxford Street Filed For Planning*










As one of the most prominent sites in London, One Oxford Street is a prize piece of land being developed by Derwent. One would expect a landmark building on it, tall or short shouldn't matter, but it should be one with a distinctive design. Instead Allford Hall Monaghan Morris has come up with what they have for half the development, and the most visible part of it.

The original proposals for the site back in 2006 saw a tower planned for the scheme, and despite the Mayor's office supporting it enthusiastically as a counterpoint to Centre Point, the City of Westminster disliked it so the project was reduced to its present height.

What this sees is in effect a building with a ground floor and 3,652 square metres of retail space, a plant level on the roof, and eight levels of office accommodation in between with 23,664 square metres. The back of the building steps back to reduce the visual impact on Soho Square, whilst it also steps away from Oxford Street to relate to the neighbouring low-rise buildings providing a parapet height of 26 metres. The façade is then faceted to emphasise the corner location that One Oxford Street enjoys. 

The faceting on the façade is supposedly based on the art of Donald Judd, a modern minimalist artist whose coloured rectangles peaked in popularity back in the eighties. On the building, the panels are set in 3 metre by 4 metre modules, each uniquely positioned to respond to the surrounding environment in a way the architect believes is complimentary.

The end result however is hardly the most attractive of buildings. Although minimalism could be seen to fit in with Centre Point which looms over the road, it's hardly the most imaginative approach to a site that perhaps should have the extraordinary rather than ordinary.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2974








*Supplementing One Oxford Street will be a second building*










Unlike the wholly commercial approach that its neighbour boasts, this one will have a bar and restaurant at ground level, contain a 350-seat theatre, with 3,827 square metres of additional office space only restricted to the upper levels. These are designed to be particularly flexible and appeal to multiple occupiers.

The development site was previously the famous Astoria venue, one of London's leading concert halls and the scene of many mythical gigs - as such it is proposed partly as cultural planning gain, and it was only in July 2010 that the idea of it also containing office accommodation was included. 

Changes to the design meant that in September 2010 the massing of the building reduced from what was effectively a cube to the current stacked and twisted affair it is today, with three distinct blocks. The theatre seating increased in November 2010, and the diagrid look and EFTE cladding were the last piece of the design puzzle, introduced by AHMM in early 2011.

In having adopted the stacked and twisted look, the building is able to work around the ventilation shaft for the Crossrail station it will stand above, and also provide some visual rebellion against its staid and boring sibling. 

Nonetheless, the plant screen will be a height of 39.5 metres above ground level almost matching One Oxford Street. Further visual coherence is provided by the first parapet line with a height of 16.5 metres that steps up towards the neighbouring parapet of One Oxford Street and the corner that that will overlook.

A new public square with trees and seating will be created between the buildings that will connect to Sutton Row and provide views through the site to St Patrick's Church, not to mention give those exiting the new Andrew Borde Street London Underground entrance a welcoming glimpse too.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/image...re+Point&selfidi=102CentrePoint_pic1.jpg&no=1


----------



## SO143

_Cavalier House, Showing one of the glass turrets, hung from the building by steel supports, forming conservatories adjacent to the balconies. There are 132 apartments — the building was originally a seven-storey office block. London Borough of Ealing._


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for 583-bedroom hotel at Heathrow*
> 
> *Plans for a 583-bedroom hotel close to Heathrow Airport have been given the green ahead by the London Borough of Hounslow.*
> 
> The plans were submitted by Squared Circle Developments after the company acquired the site from airline caterer, Gate Gourmet, in December 2009.
> 
> Situated opposite Hatton Cross tube station on the junction of the A30 and ***** Road, the six-storey hotel, which incorporates 131 car parking spaces, is to be designed by Michael Drain Architects.
> 
> Martin Drage, director of letting agent, Mason Drage Limited, said: "This decision provides a massive boost to hotel capacity at Heathrow in a micro-location under-supplied with hotels. We have already experienced strong levels of interest from budget and mid-market operators who are attracted by the high connectivity of the site and the grant of consent will allow discussions with operators to progress rapidly."
> 
> Subject to negotiations with operators, the new hotel could be ready within 18-months. Demolition of the former catering centre has already begun.


http://www.caterersearch.com/Articl...n-light-for-583-bedroom-hotel-at-Heathrow.htm


----------



## cristof

how does it well for the new Primark ovr there?? any pics...it should open early next year i think?


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Where exactly?


----------



## SO143

_Stratford High street tower U/C_


















by Manuel.A.69


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Massive. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kings Cross*

by **Nurse**.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Kings Cross' revitalization is gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## SO143

> *Quintain Announces Latest Set Of Results*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wembley and Greenwich developer Quintain Estates has revealed its latest half-year company statement, showing that in some ways at least, it is progressing like rival property companies for the six months up to September, 2011.
> 
> Quintain Estates is notable for two major developments, the area around Wembley Stadium which it now values at £488 million, and the Greenwich Peninsula which is worth 3230 million. Outside of that the company has a further £220 million assets elsewhere.
> 
> The net margin of debt has increased to 79% to £534 million from £420 million, and the company has still failed to turn an operating profit. To help keep down gearing, Quintain has engaged in a number of high profile sales generating it £69.5 million that include the Plaza Hotel at Wembley, a development that was originally supposed to return a regular income to the company.
> 
> These have resulted in the company making a small profit of £3.7 million for the previous six months, instead of a £58.8 million loss. This translates into earnings per share of 0.8 pence rather than a 8.7 pence loss but it is still a figure that does not equate to any dividend for the shareholders. To improve their figures further, Quintain Estates hopes to sell a further £40 million of property or thereabouts by the end of 2011.
> 
> Unfortunately, what should be the jewel in the crown of their development at Wembley, the London Designer Outlet (LDO), appears to have stalled following the loss of a potential partner in the joint venture, and only 39% has been pre-let. Making matters worse for something dubbed a designer outlet, the lead stores are set to be Nike and Gap which are hardly exclusive designer .
> 
> The LDO if built is set to be the only such shopping venue within the M25, It now looks certain to miss an opening for the Olympics next year despite the nearby Wembley Stadium having a major role in the 2012 games, and the veritable payday this would give.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2997


----------



## cristof

PortoNuts said:


> ^^Where exactly?


close by tottenham court tube station it was a huge construction site back to then, ... what about now??


----------



## PortoNuts

^^:dunno: I don't really know the project...


----------



## SO143

> *Chancellor believes massive investment in new aviation hub will boost UK economy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a geometric beauty to the view from Kent's Isle of Grain, as alignments of mudflat, estuary and sky dominate a horizon that, in the wake of this week's autumn statement, could soon be scarred by dozens of airliners in the cause of economic prosperity.
> 
> George Osborne dropped the clearest hint yet that the government is warming to the notion of an airport on the Thames estuary, possibly built on this peninsula, as he pledged to "explore all options for maintaining the UK's aviation hub status". For residents of Grain village, it was confirmation that kickstarting the British economy poses a threat to their homes. "It's ridiculous," says Jackie Jones, a housewife and Grain resident of 21 years, walking her two dogs on the shoreline. "The economy has gone downhill so much that something has to happen. But I am not sure that pouring billions of pounds into this is the way forward."
> 
> The chancellor begs to differ.* He is sold on the idea that infrastructure investment can boost the UK* by providing economic links for business and unlocking cash from British pension funds. He also unveiled a memorandum of understanding with the National Association of Pension Funds and the Pension Protection Fund *to invest up to £20bn in projects such as power stations and high-speed rail lines, as well as the four-runway airport* that would be built right over a quiet village in north Kent. A national infrastructure plan published this week mentioned 500 projects. All they need now is the money.
> 
> The Thames airport, unthinkable even a year ago, is becoming ever more feasible. Boris Johnson has campaigned for a new London hub airport in the face of increasingly weak opposition from the Conservative party. Tuesday saw the government come close to conceding that *London's mayor has given them a get-out from opposing new runways at Heathrow, Gatwick and Stansted.*[....]


http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/dec/03/airport-thames-estuary-pension-funds?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

> *London to get River Thames bridge and tunnel crossings?*
> 
> 4 December 2011 Last updated at 20:49
> 
> London will soon have a new cable car crossing to help people get from one side of the River Thames to the other - but is there new money for further crossings east of Tower Bridge towards Essex and Kent?
> 
> HOPES have been rekindled that Greenwich could finally get another Thames crossing.
> 
> In his Autumn Statement, Chancellor George Osborne announced he would explore proposals with the Mayor of London for three new Thames crossings.
> 
> Options on the table include a Silvertown link, dubbed Blackwall Tunnel Two, connecting the peninsula with east London.
> 
> There is also the possibility of a crossing further down the river at Gallions Reach, Beckton. This could take the place of the Thames Gateway Bridge project, cancelled by Boris Johnson in 2008.
> 
> Politicians and drivers have long called for an alternative river crossing, meaning they would no longer be at the mercy of accidents and closures at the Blackwall Tunnel.
> 
> Details on how Silvertown would be funded and the timing for any consultation are still vague, but Doug Harper, who runs the Blackwall Tunnel Protest Group, said: “It’s desperately needed.


Watch the video http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-16025972


----------



## SO143

> *Power Station redevelopment will thrust Battersea into the London spotlight*
> 
> *Battersea Power Station, with its iconic chimneys, has been the site of numerous proposals for redevelopment. In the 1980s it could have turned into London's equivalent of Alton Towers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Battersea Power Station: proposed redevelopment plans by Real Estate Opportunities_
> 
> By 1990, those plans had been discarded for more mixed-use development that in turn weren't realised. It was only in 2006 that Irish developer Real Estate Opportunities came on the scene with the plan that exists today.
> 
> This will see the London Underground extended with a new two-mile route from Kennington to Nine Elms, and Battersea itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the power station might also be reused to generate power from biomass, with the chimneys pumping out steam instead of soot. There are plans for up to 330,000 square metres of office space and 3,400 apartments. Chelsea Football Club has also been linked with a move to a new stadium there.
> 
> Development plans sprawl far beyond the site, all the way to Vauxhall itself, turning a mile long stretch of the southern bank of the River Thames between Chelsea Bridge and Vauxhall Bridge into an almost continuous development zone dubbed the Battersea Opportunity Area by the Mayor of London's office.
> 
> The Borg-like American Embassy for the Court of St James has already won planning permission for a site off Ponton Road. An almost perfect cube in shape, it will boast a complicated clad-EFTE façade on three sides and a new public footpath on the north side of the grounds that runs past a semi-circular water feature that also conveniently acts in the same manner as a moat.
> 
> The Embassy has proven a major coup for the area and should act as a magnet for a cluster of supporting buildings - lending commercial viability to hotels and housing that would otherwise never get off the ground.
> 
> Beyond the Power Station, the largest regeneration opportunity is off the New Covent Garden Market along the southern boundary of Battersea Park Road. This has been masterplanned by Lord Foster and could host as many as 2,450 new homes, plus shops, offices for start-ups and a new hotel. The market will be entirely relocated south of the railway that cuts through the area.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...rust-Battersea-into-the-London-spotlight.html


----------



## Rue Quincampoix

^^



> Foreign buyers boost London property market
> :lurker:


I get bored with those kind of news. This is "projects and constructions forum", not economic or real estate forum
:madwife:
I just love London. There is so much to show than statistics and prices. 










ROCA London Gallery / Zaha Hadid Architects



> The most recent Roca Gallery to open is in London. Designed by Zaha Hadid Architects, the Roca London Gallery is located in Chelsea Harbour and is 1,100 m2 in size. The leading role is played by the water that, in the words of Zaha Hadid, “acts as a transformer moving, without interruption, through the façade, carving the interior and flowing through the main gallery as drops of water”.


more : http://www.archdaily.com/179092/roca-london-gallery-zaha-hadid-architects/










New Campus for University of the Arts London / Stanton Williams



> To the north of King’s Cross and St Pancras International railway stations, 67-acres of derelict land are being transformed in what is one of Europe’s largest urban regeneration projects. The result will be a vibrant mixed-use quarter, at the physical and creative heart of which will be the new University of the Arts London campus, home of Central Saint Martins College of Arts and Design.


http://www.archdaily.com/183403/new-campus-for-university-of-the-arts-london-stanton-williams/


----------



## ElOhEl

Awesome updates as usual. From what I can see, the urban fabric of London is going through a monumental change.


----------



## kerouac1848

> (Quick explanation: *The terms East End and East London are pretty interchangeable*, though some people refer to Shoreditch/Brick Lane/Whitechapel as the East End and the area around Olympic Park as East London.)


Sorry, but this isn't true, in the same way the West End and West London are not the same. It's only interchangeable to people who don't know and out-of-towners. It's similar to how people confuse London and Tower Bridge, East and South East London, and don't realise Clapham Junction is in Battersea. No doubt this tour went no further than Whitechapel and certainly not beyond Bow, but reports like this are the reason confusion exists in the first place.


----------



## LondonFox

West end isn't even in west London.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Downing seeks planning approval for 32-storey London student tower*
> 
> *Liverpool property group Downing has submitted a planning application for a 32-storey, mixed-use scheme in the heart of Vauxhall, south London. The proposals, designed by Stirling Prize-winning architects Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, comprise 572 en-suite student bedrooms, with a gym and 25-metre swimming pool at lower ground level.*
> 
> The site is located at 30-60 South Lambeth Road, and will regenerate a vacant site opposite Vauxhall Park, and close to Vauxhalls underground, bus and train stations. The site has been identified in the London Plan and Vauxhall Nine Elms Business Opportunity Area as being suitable for tall buildings.
> 
> The leisure facilities, which are being designed in consultation with Sport England, will be made available for public and community use.
> 
> A specialist in the student accommodation sector, Downing has developed and managed over 6,000 beds. Its student accommodation schemes include the 23-storey Broadcasting Place in Leeds, which was named best tall building in the world by the Chicago-based Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) in 2010.
> 
> The Vauxhall tower will be Downing's first development in London.
> 
> Ian Harrison, the firms development manager, said: "After many highly successful developments throughout the UK we are pleased to bring forward this high quality scheme for the Downing brand in London. Our proposals would transform an under-used site with high quality student accommodation and contribute new community leisure facilities to the local area."
> 
> Downing is currently attempting to dispose of The Capital office building in Liverpool city centre. The site is on the market for more than £60m.


http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk...2-storey-london-student-tower-92534-29884113/


----------



## zaguric2

good...good... :cheers::cheers:


----------



## SO143

_Using a similar formula to Cavalier House , an old eleven storey office building remodelled into 224 residential apartments plus gym/fitness centre. Enfield Town, London Borough of Enfield._


----------



## PortoNuts

ATSLondon said:


> The Fold in Sidcup is progressing well - The latest CGI has been completed


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Foster's submits Bloomberg Place plans for City*
> 
> *Two 10-storey buildings will provide 110,000sq m HQ for financial newswire. Foster & Partners has submitted plans for Bloomberg Place, a major City of London headquarters for the financial newswire.*
> 
> The scheme will be built by development manager Stanhope and will total 110,000sq m across two 10-storey buildings, connected by a covered arcade, featuring sandstone facades with metal shades. Bridges will link the buildings at floors two, four and six.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design has been influenced by planning restrictions on the site, including height limits imposed to protect the St Paul’s Cathedral viewing corridor. Any scheme must also include a new entrance to nearby Bank station. Improvements to the public realm include the creation of two squares providing access to ground-floor restaurants and retail.
> 
> Foster’s said: “Bloomberg Place seeks to create a pair of high quality and enduring landmark buildings which, whilst being clearly of their time, respond sensitively to their historic setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The proposed scheme acknowledges Christopher Wren’s iconic masterpieces – St Paul’s Cathedral to the west and St. Stephen Walbrook Church to the east – which anchor it within its context.”
> 
> The application marks the second Foster & Partners attempt at designing a scheme for the site. An earlier £300 million proposal for Walbrook Square, designed in collaboration with Jean Nouvel and dubbed “Darth Vader’s helmet”, won planning permission in 2007 but was later pulled by Spanish developer Metrovacesa.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/fosters-submits-bloomberg-place-plans-for-city/5029341.article#


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Symbols of hope for better times ahead*
> 
> *No building summed up 2011 quite like the Shard, a sky-high hymn to optimism.*
> 
> Work on the Empire State Building began on St Patrick's Day, 17 March 1930, just months after Wall Street crashed and the world was plunged into a decade-long recession. Talk about bad timing. This was far more than a run-of-the-mill office block; it was the tallest building in the world. The first with more than 100 floors, it was a brilliant Art Deco design by William F Lamb (1883-1952), of Shreve Lamb and Harmon, spiring up into the Manhattan skyline and symbolising what was meant to be the crowning might of US capitalism and the prosperous American way of life. When it opened on 1 May 1931, New York was down on its uppers. Yip Harburg and Jay Gorney caught the mood of the time pitch-perfectly with Brother, Can You Spare a Dime, the anthem of the Great Depression. Harburg was a New Yorker. Was he looking at the Empire State Building when he wrote these lines: "Once I built a tower to the sun/Brick and rivet and lime/Once I built a tower, now it's done/Brother, can you spare a dime?" Yet the Empire State Building was also a highly visible sign of how to build out of a recession, of better time some way ahead. It cost $41m, or about $500m in today's money, and first turned a profit in 1950. Today, the skyscraper is a commercial success and one of the world's most famous and best-loved buildings.
> 
> Late this summer, I sat with the architect Renzo Piano at Ronchamp in the shadow of Le Corbusier's haunting pilgrimage chapel of Notre Dame du Haut; beneath the chapel, Piano and his team were completing a low-budget, yet intelligently planned and beautifully resolved convent for the Poor Clare sisters, dug out of sight into the hillside. The convent, a highlight of my 2011, might be taken for the apotheosis of recessionary design, a perfect symbol of our need to cut our coats according to our cloth. But I was talking with the same Renzo Piano whose Shard London Bridge – Britain's tallest building – has been shooting above the skylines of Southwark and the City of London this year as the British economy tumbles deeper into recession. Construction work on this $700m, 95-floor tower began in March 2009 as financial markets stumbled. It is due to open in May 2012. The timing seems unfortunate. Whatever you think of the design of the Shard, though, and its impact on London's skyline, perhaps it is an Empire State Building for our times, a symbol of daring and optimism in a year that has seemed so dispiriting. There it shines, a great blade of steel, concrete and glass pointing the way to the good times to come. Maybe.
> 
> That time with Renzo Piano at Ronchamp said so much, to me at least, of how 2011 has tugged us in apparently contradictory directions. The convent for the Poor Clares is ascetic and quietly beautiful architecture dug into the earth and realised on a budget as modest as those who live and pray there. The Shard London Bridge is bravura design, all show and skyward-soaring energy. Here, boiled down from all the buildings I've seen and experienced this year, is a pair framing optimism and suggesting hope. We need both God and Mammon, or spirit and money, to make sense and to create ease in our messy world: 2011 offered monuments to both as the Empire State Building (left) had done 80 years ago.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardi...hitecture-2011-jonathan-glancey?newsfeed=true


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Go-ahead for 28-storey London student tower*
> 
> *Student accommodation specialist Unite has gained consent for a block of around 1,000 beds next to the Stratford City shopping centre at the Olympic Park in east London.*
> 
> The 250,000 sq ft student scheme is being built on land owned by Stratford City Developments, the Westfield vehicle that controls zone one of the 180-acre Stratford City development site.
> 
> The site originally lay within zone 2 of Stratford City and had outline consent for as much as 300,000 sq ft of offices. The ODA has agreed to amend the consent to include it within zone 1, where Westfield has consent for a further 1.1m sq ft of offices.
> 
> Richard Simpson, managing director of property for UNITE, said: “The scheme in Stratford represents a further milestone in our target to substantially expand our presence in the key London market, and brings us a step closer to reaching our goal of creating 4,000 new beds in the Capital between 2012 and 2014.
> 
> “We are particularly excited about this scheme, and are confident that the continued investment being made in the area, as a result of the Olympic Games, coupled with a favourable and ongoing supply/demand dynamic in the student accommodation sector in London, will make this scheme a great success.”
> 
> John Burton, Director of Westfield Stratford City, said: “This development is a great addition to Stratford and the transformation taking place in East London.
> 
> “The accommodation Unite propose to deliver will complement the retail and leisure at Westfield Stratford City as well as the 1.1m sq ft of offices we are delivering, together with homes and hotels.
> 
> “The area is undergoing major change and the opening of Westfield Stratford City this year represented the first piece of the long term legacy.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2011/12/15/go-ahead-for-28-storey-london-student-tower/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New central London offices planned for Vauxhall area*
> 
> *A property firm is planning to build new offices in central London as part of a major mixed-use development in Vauxhall.*
> 
> CLS Holdings has put forward a planning application for a £400 million site totalling almost 1.7 million sq ft of space at Vauxhall Square, which forms part of the regeneration area of Vauxhall Nine Elms.
> 
> The development will include 163,945 sq ft of offices, almost 38,000 sq ft of space for restaurants, shops and cafes, a hotel, 510 homes, student and affordable housing, a cinema, and a public square that will be comparable in size to the City's Paternoster Square.
> 
> CLS submitted its application after conducting consultations with stakeholders. The company is looking to begin work on the scheme in 2014 and complete the first phase of the project in 2017.
> 
> The development would be situated near the transport interchange in Vauxhall, potentially making the area attractive to businesses looking for central London offices that are easy for staff to get to.
> 
> CLS chief executive Richard Tice said the site will represent "a key element" of the regeneration of Vauxhall and will also not be reliant on the extension of the Northern line to Nine Elms and Battersea.
> 
> "It will create a new vibrant heart for Vauxhall and over 1,000 additional full-time jobs across a broad range of skills, both during and after construction," he explained.
> 
> "The investment of over £400 million will bring substantial benefits to a wide range of stakeholders."
> 
> Vauxhall Nine Elms' regeneration is expected create around 25,000 new jobs in total as the area is transformed into a major business and residential hub.
> 
> Other developments earmarked for the area that are anticipated to contribute to the overall plans include a new US embassy on Nine Elms Lane and a revamped commercial and retail space at New Covent Garden Market.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/New-central-London-offices-planned-for-Vauxhall-area/801239875.aspx


----------



## SO143

:banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

The renders are not of the best detail, let's hope it's good quality.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bidders chosen for Royal Albert Dock redevelopment*
> 
> *Canary Wharf Group is in a shortlist of developers chosen to come up with proposals for a "world class" business zone at the Royal Albert Dock.*
> 
> The London Development Agency and Newham Council is looking for eight groups to put forward their plans by March next year, which will then see a final shortlist put together. A preferred developer will be selected by September 2012.
> 
> London Development Agency's chief executive Lurene Joseph said: "Like our Silvertown Quays site, the opportunity at the Royal Albert Dock is attracting attention from major developers and investors.
> 
> "This high level of market interest is part of the growing international confidence in the future of the Royal Docks as a whole. We now look forward to seeing the short-listed developers come up with proposals to turn the site into a world class centre - a place with thriving businesses and high quality jobs."
> 
> The Mayor of Newham Sir Robin Wales added: "The Royals has a rich industrial history and I am absolutely determined to capture that spirit and use it to create something very special here in east London."
> 
> Drivers Jonas Deloitte will manage the marketing campaign for the site, which has been designated a 'Major Opportunity Zone' under Newham Council's Unitary Development Plan.
> 
> Royal Albert Dock bidders:
> 
> - Canary Wharf
> - Dauphin Holdings Group Ltd & Stanhope
> - Micro World Developments
> - MUSE Developments
> - St Modwen Properties
> - Salmon Harvester Properties
> - SinoWest Construction Group (Mace Group)
> - Wrenbridge Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Albert Dock is home to London City Airport and surrounded by the University of East London and the council offices of Building 1000.
> 
> The site is cleared with the exception of two Grade II listed buildings located adjacent to Beckton Park DLR station – the Central Buffet and the former Dock Managers Office and it is expected to support a mix of uses including business (B1), education, leisure and tourism and supporting uses.
> 
> A similar scheme for nearby Silvertown Quays is down to a final shortlist of three groups, which are Chelsfield Consortium, DV4 Limited and St George Central London Limited.


http://www.wharf.co.uk/2011/12/bidders-chosen-for-royal-alber.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by *anthonySE1*.


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

London's low-rises are soo nice..


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Central London office development pipeline up 4% in 2011*
> 
> *According to a recent report from BNP Paribas Real Estate, the overall development pipeline for office space in Central London has increased by 4% to 19.7m sq ft since the beginning of this year with a rise in both the amount of property under construction and with planning permission. However, the volume of space at planning application stage has declined due to several large schemes receiving consents.*
> 
> The City has been going through a quiet period of low speculative development. Completions are currently at their lowest level since 2006. The level of development starts since 2008/9 has had a significant effect on completions with just under 1m sq ft of office space being delivered this year. This low rate of completions will continue well into 2012 and 2013 and the level of grade A availability will be at a record low. Beyond 2013, supply will recover sharply, principally due to major tower schemes providing office space in the City of London such as 20 Fenchurch Street (pictured) and the Leadenhall Building.
> 
> Total activity for the development of office space in the West End has increased by 16% since the end of 2010. While space with planning permission remains relatively unchanged during this period, there has been a significant increase in the amount of space under construction bringing it back into line with normal levels of activity.The lack of grade A office space has encouraged developers to bring more projects forward. However the development of new office space in Mayfair and St James’s remains restricted while more activity has come on-stream in the market for offices in Victoria, SW1.
> 
> There continues to be a lack of prime office space in the Midtown. Like other London markets, development activity was badly affected by the financial crisis in 2008 and is way down on its peak, with the level of completion in 2011 remaining below the 10 year average. The only sizeable completion this year is UK & European Investments’ 1 Kingsway where 105,000 sq ft has just come to the market.
> 
> Overall development activity in Docklands remains relatively unchanged since BNP last reported. There has been no development of office space in Canary Wharf since the completion of 30 North Colonnade back in 2009. However, Canary Wharf Group will kickstart a major office scheme at 25 Churchill Place on the back of the 250,000 sq ft pre-let to European Medicines Agency. More than 500,000 sq ft at the 20-stroey tower is set to be constructed before the end of this year.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001676&monthnameyear=December2011


----------



## PortoNuts

*Video: Thames super sewer is now U/C. *



> *Four-mile Lee Tunnel construction begins*
> 
> *A giant drilling machine is being lowered into the ground as work starts to build a tunnel to relieve London's Victorian sewers.*
> 
> The four-mile long Lee Tunnel will help prevent millions of tonnes of sewage entering the Thames and Lee rivers each year.
> 
> The BBC's Ayesha Buksh talks to Martin Baggs of Thames Water about the £635m project.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16203554


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Alan Sugar's Liverpool Street scheme to go ahead*
> 
> *Alan Sugar’s property company has won planning for its first new build scheme since it began trading back in the 1980s.*
> 
> The firm, Amsprop, has previously concentrated on refurbishment and renovation work in London and the south-east and its portfolio includes the IBM Building on the South Bank and the Camden Head pub in Islington.
> 
> Now Amsprop has been given planning for a site opposite Liverpool Street station in the City called Aldermans House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1960s building will be knocked down and replaced with a design by Blair Associates. The scheme at 117-121 Bishopsgate will feature 1,700sq m of retail at ground level with a further eight floors of office space running across an additional 4,600sq m.
> 
> Practice principal Michael Blair said: “Work could start in a year’s time. Lord Sugar is very pleased because planning has been very complicated.” The site is a complex island block comprising historic rights of way.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/alan-sugars-liverpool-street-scheme-to-go-ahead/5029405.article


----------



## Gherkin

They're good - look how much space they free up for public landscaping! The planners put a height limit on the site so they've done well not to design a single giant ground-scraper that offers nothing to the pedestrian. Architecturally its interesting from every angle, how can you call it boring!?


----------



## SO143

NEO Bankside | Southwark | U/C

by *potto*


----------



## triodegradable2

really amazing , greets from Buenos Aires Argentina , and good new year ! :cheers:


----------



## SO143

^^ a very happy new year to you too mate, all the best :cheers:


----------



## steppenwolf

SO143 said:


> Aerial view of the Olympic park, taken on *December 16, 2011.*


what a LOT of trees they erased around the orbit site... apparently that area was quite beautiful and wild before the Olympics moved in


----------



## steppenwolf

RobertWalpole said:


> This is a massive disappointment. Nouvel's proposal was much better.


I'm relieved - the previous development was too tall, the Nouvel proposal was too and missed the opportunity for a route through the site, It also would have had sheets of scale-less glass with last years Nouvel-brand spray colour all over it. This one is the right height, has human scale detail and has the route. Much better, sorry.


----------



## wjfox

Happy New Year!


----------



## el palmesano

^^oh!! great!!!


----------



## Joewilliam

London location is very nice , london is very beautiful city 
and great project..................
&&&&&&&&&&&&&Happy new year london.............:banana:
Picnic Spots Near Delhi


----------



## Joewilliam

London location is very nice , london is very beautiful city 
and great project..................
&&&&Happy new year london.............:banana:
Picnic Spots Near Delhi


----------



## WtS

2012.....The year of the Banana Boogie!


----------



## tuten

Hey guys. I'm making a website about the major London projects and was wondering if you could give this page a look over, do you like the layout, colour, information provided etc?

The home page is in my link but ill post the right page: http://www.shardldn.com/other-london-projects.html

Cheers and happy new year :cheers:


----------



## Langur

RobertWalpole said:


> These short, boring boxes are bloody awful and are a real disappointment. Rubbish... absolute rubbish. What is this country coming to?


I couldn't agree less. The site is not zoned for skyscrapers, and this design is an excellent solution imo. It's interesting and different from every angle. It has coherence, yet also succeeds in breaking up its bulk. When you look at all the images here, you can see how interesting this will be to walk around.


----------



## SO143

* New London Bridge Station*


----------



## SO143

*Brent Civic Centre, Wembley*










Planned designer outlet:










http://www.london-designer-outlet.com/


----------



## SO143

* Alberta House | Tower Hamlets | 82m | 24 fl | T/O*

by *chest*


----------



## DanielG!

SO143 said:


>


The Tate Modern. <3

What's going on with the new develpment by Jacques Herzog? I loved the design.


----------



## SO143

*'Europe's biggest' free wi-fi zone set for London*

*Mobile operator O2 is to provide free internet to "millions" of residents and visitors in central London by launching Europe's largest free wi-fi zone.*

The service will be rolled out across the boroughs of Westminster and Kensington and Chelsea in 2012.

It will be powered by a system installed on street furniture.

O2 said the deal, which will have no cost to the taxpayer, will enable visitors to "make the most of what London has to offer".

Read more - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16440911











:cheers:


----------



## robertwwo

awesome, just cant wait to start Olimpic Games! GJ London !


----------



## SO143

_Baby Shard_









by cliffpatte


----------



## sbarn

SO143 said:


> * New London Bridge Station*


This station is sooo amazing. :drool:


----------



## LondonFox

Great news! 



> The worlds largest insurance broker AON will move its global headquarters from Chicago to London instead, so that it can access global markets better and be in closer proximity to Lloyd's of London (the worlds oldest and largest insurance market).
> 
> Bloomberg explain why they made the move...
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...n-from-chicago-to-be-near-lloyd-s-market.html
> 
> *Aon Will Move Headquarters to London From Chicago to Access Global Economy*
> 
> Aon Corp. (AON), the world’s largest insurance broker, will move its corporate headquarters to London from Chicago to give the firm better access to emerging economies and the Lloyd’s of London insurance market. More...


:banana:


----------



## Axelferis

renders of "baby shard" ?


----------



## SO143

> *Londoners are proud of the Shard, which will be Western Europe's tallest building when it is completed later this year - but a new report may force the capital to swallow its pride.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It finds an "unhealthy correlation" between the building of skyscrapers and subsequent financial crashes, identifying nearly 20 cases in the past 150 years where architectural exuberance has preceded an economic fall. The report by Barclays Capital cites nearly 20 famous examples around the world, ranging from the Empire State Building in New York to Dubai's Burj Khalifa.
> 
> Report author Andrew Lawrence said the pattern appears to hold in London. He cites the completion of Tower 42 in 1979, ahead of the early 1980s recession, of One Canada Square in Canary Wharf in 1991 amid another downturn and the Millennium Tower in 2009, in the midst of the current crisis as examples.
> 
> Lawrence concludes that with China and India currently building dozens of towers, it may be time to think twice about investing in emerging markets.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-business/article-24027001-shard-words-before-a-fall.do


----------



## moustache

This project is much better than Nouvel's horrible project.


----------



## SO143

*Boris Johnson engulfed in a conflict of interests row after approving controversial development*



> _13/01/2012_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Tory Boris Johnson has been engulfed in a conflict of interest row after approving a controversial £125million building project linked to scandal-hit lobbyists Bell Pottinger.
> 
> The Mayor of London overruled town hall chiefs who had blocked the luxury flats, offices and shops development in the heart of the capital’s West End.
> 
> Mr Johnson acted just weeks after hiring fellow Tory Sir Edward Lister as his Deputy Mayor, with responsibility for planning.
> 
> Sir Edward’s son Matthew works for Bell Pottinger, which acts for the real estate firm behind the Charlotte Street redevelopment – Derwent London.


----------



## SO143

> *A Titanic response: Tens of thousands snap up tickets for new £90million visitor centre*
> 
> Nearly 35,000 people have pre-ordered tickets to tour a new £90million Titanic visitor attraction in Belfast, proving that the tragic story can still move enthusiasts almost a century on.
> 
> The interest in Titanic Belfast, the centre dedicated to the doomed liner, emerged as its operators marked 100 days until Northern Ireland's largest ever tourism project opens its doors.
> 
> A total of 400,000 are expected to pay a visit in its first year. The eye-catching building, which is made up of 3,000 aluminium panels shaped like the vessel's hull, has been built on the spot where the liner was first rolled into the water in 1911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...housands-snap-tickets-new-90m-attraction.html


----------



## sgroutage

SO143 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...housands-snap-tickets-new-90m-attraction.html


London? ? ?


----------



## SO143

sorry wrong thread lolz


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Axa Real Estate constructs London offices*
> 
> *Axa Real Estate Investment Managers appoints Balfour Beatty as the principal contractor to deliver the final construction phase of Sixty London, a prime London office development. *
> 
> The next phase of Axa Real Estate’s work on the Grade A, 215,000 sq ft scheme, designed by Kohn Pederson Fox Associates, has kicked off with completion due in summer 2013.
> 
> Development Venture III, advised by Axa Real Estate (“DVIII”) in partnership with Favermead, is speculatively developing the project - previously the site of Bath House - to ensure delivery into a supply-constrained London office market in 2013.
> 
> Since the partnership began in March 2011, Axa Real Estate’s UK development team has worked with the design team to evolve the building’s design and architecture, among other things increasing the floor area by 20,000 sq ft, as well as improving the size and presence of the office reception area.
> 
> Sixty London is within 20 minutes from London’s busiest mainline railway stations, including King’s Cross St .Pancras, Victoria, London Bridge, Euston, Liverpool Street, Waterloo and Paddington.
> 
> All five of London’s airports are also within an hour’s reach.
> 
> It is opposite the City Thameslink station and two minutes walk from Farringdon, which, upon the introduction of Crossrail, is expected to become one of London’s busiest transport nodes. It is also just five minutes’ walk from the new shopping centre, One New Change.
> 
> In addition to the 215,000 sq ft of office space, Sixty London will offer 20,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant accommodation on the ground floor and discussions are underway with a number of potential occupiers who would further enhance the building and the local area.
> 
> Elsewhere within the City of London, Axa Real Estate is developing 60,000 sq ft of new offices with 20,000 sq ft of retail / restaurant space and 10,000 sq ft of prime residential apartments at 1 St Paul’s, as well as 160,000 sq ft of new office space at 6 Bevis Marks in conjunction with MGPA and Eurohypo.
> 
> Sixty London was the first UK transaction for DVIII which was launched in July 2010 and has raised €588.5m (£491.6m) to date.
> 
> DVIII seeks to invest across Europe, making use of the specialist local development expertise in AXA Real Estate’s teams in the UK, France, Italy, Spain and Germany.
> 
> Harry Badham, UK director of development of Axa Real Estate, said: “Our team has worked incredibly hard over the past year to finalise and enhance the design and specification of Sixty London and to procure a construction programme - which began last summer - that meets our 2013 delivery timetable.
> 
> “We are now very excited to hand over the final construction phase to Balfour Beatty, which has an excellent team and track record, to deliver this fantastic new prime office building.”


http://www.ftadviser.com/2012/01/13...n-offices-65UT8M5ZbgbcjG1C3eQ1zM/article.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Kuwait eyes $1.5 billion London property deal*
> 
> *German fund KanAm is in talks with the real estate arm of Kuwait about the sale of a 1 billion pound portfolio of four London properties that includes Deutsche Bank's (DBKGn.DE) UK base, a source close to the matter told Reuters.*
> 
> The sale by the German open-ended fund includes buildings occupied by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and Thomson Reuters (TRI.TO), underlining the strength of London's safe-haven appeal for real estate investors.
> 
> Kuwait's St Martins property investment company has carried out detailed due diligence on the portfolio, in addition to Malaysian investment fund Permodalan Nasional Berhad (PNB), the source told Reuters.
> 
> On Wednesday, Reuters reported PNB was in talks with KanAm for some or all of the portfolio, alongside at least one other bidder.
> 
> "About 10 companies did due diligence but these two spent more time and money than the rest," the source said, adding a completed deal may be several weeks away.
> 
> One possibility under discussion was the sale of three of the buildings to PNB, though nothing had been finalised, the source said.
> 
> A KanAm spokesman declined to comment on the identity of the bidders.
> 
> German open-ended property funds, which allow investors to withdraw money any time, will sell more assets after legislative changes last year made it difficult for large investors to exit at short notice, property broker CBRE (CBG.N) said in June.
> 
> The KanAm fund, which has some 4 billion euros ($5.1 billion) of assets under management, is closed for a second time.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/01/13/uk-kanam-kuwait-idUKTRE80C0PB20120113


----------



## PortoNuts

by *Light Parade*.

*Needleman Street/Surrey Quays Road*


----------



## PortoNuts

*62 Buckingham Gate*

by **Nurse**.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London to get new road tunnel under River Thames within decade, promises Boris Johnson*
> 
> *The proposed tunnel, between the Greenwich peninsula and Silvertown in the Royal Docks, will have a capacity of 2,400 vehicles an hour in each direction, and will relieve pressure on existing tunnels at Blackwall and Rotherhithe to the west.*
> 
> Speaking to London government leaders this evening, Mr Johnson will describe the tunnel as part of a package of transport investment to support the capital's growth. He will also promise that a new ferry crossing between Beckton and Thamesmead at Gallions Reach will be open for traffic by 2017, creating a further transport link in east London.
> 
> "When I look at London, I see a city of incredible potential and tonight I will make the case for a huge new phase of investment in the capital, including a major new river crossing east of Tower Bridge,'' said Mr Johnson.
> 
> ''We are in the right time zone, speak the right language and have the young, skilled population to continue to attract investment from the world's greatest businesses. This is not a time for London to falter it is a time for London to flourish.''
> 
> Transport for London will begin preliminary consultation work on the Silvertown Tunnel in February, said the mayor. In his speech in the City of London tonight, Mr Johnson will say that TfL is also pushing ahead with preparations for an extension to the Northern Line of the London Underground to Battersea, which has not previously been served by the Tube.
> 
> Darren Johnson, a Green Party member of the London Assembly, said: "The London mayor can't claim that air pollution or climate change are a priority whilst proposing to build a traffic-generating road like this Silvertown Tunnel.
> 
> "The last mayor lost the public inquiry on the ground that a bridge at Gallions Reach would increase traffic in east London and add to pollution. This tunnel is a straightforward attempt to double capacity around the Blackwall Tunnel and will generate extra traffic all over east London.
> 
> "I don't understand how Boris Johnson can support this bridge when air pollution in London is already failing both national and European standards."
> 
> AA president Edmund King said: "The Thames is a barrier to mobility, employment and enterprise in east London. The Seine in Paris has almost twice as many river crossings as we have over or under the Thames. This proposed new tunnel is most welcome and could do much to alleviate congestion and emissions around the Blackwall Tunnel.
> 
> "It is not good for the environment having traffic waiting 20 minutes to use the Blackwall Tunnel. We support these proposals although it remains to be seen how the tunnel will be paid for."
> 
> Friends of the Earth's London campaigner, Jenny Bates, said: "A new road tunnel and car ferry will bring misery to Londoners by creating more noise, more traffic and more pollution.
> 
> "If Boris Johnson wants to keep his pledge to make London the world's greenest capital, his transport policy needs to go in a different direction."
> 
> Labour member of the London Assembly John Biggs said: "One of Boris Johnson's first moves when he came to power was to scrap plans for a new bridge in east London and throw away its funding to the tune of hundreds of millions.
> 
> "We've now been waiting almost four years. If he hadn't been so short-sighted back in 2008, we could have been opening a river crossing now. Instead, all we have is a tunnel that is years away and doesn't appear to have any funding behind it."
> 
> Mr Biggs noted that Chancellor George Osborne did not make any commitment to fund the Silvertown crossing in his Autumn Statement.
> 
> In the November 29 statement, Mr Osborne said: "The Government will work with the Mayor of London and Transport for London to explore options for proposed additional river crossings, for example at Silvertown, and we will support the extension of the Northern Line to Battersea in partnership with the private sector."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...mes-within-decade-promises-Boris-Johnson.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Early plans for Elephant & Castle’s new leisure centre go on show*
> 
> *Initial plans for the redevelopment of Elephant & Castle Leisure Centre have been put on display. The new centre - with swimming pool - will be part-funded by an adjacent high-rise block of private flats.*
> 
> Last year Southwark Council sold the eastern half of the site occupied by the existing Elephant & Castle Leisure Centre to Lend Lease, its development partner for the Heygate Estate redevelopment.
> 
> The council plans to use the proceeds of the sale to fund a new leisure centre – with swimming pool – on the western half of the site. Controversially, Lend Lease's development on the front half of the site will not include any affordable housing.
> 
> Last summer Lend Lease appointed Squire & Partners to design the residential tower while the council has picked S&P architects to design the new leisure centre.
> 
> Dozens of local residents turned out on Saturday for the first day of the public exhibition of the initial proposals for both halves of the site.
> 
> "The new leisure centre promises to be a very high quality facility, in the heart of Elephant & Castle's regeneration area, and with a brand new 25-metre pool, one which local people have asked for," says Cllr Fiona Colley, Southwark's cabinet member for regeneration.
> 
> “The consultation process throughout the development of Elephant & Castle is extremely important – we want to hear people's views to shape the future of the area. It's this kind of thorough, two-way conversation with those who are interested which results in the best outcomes, the most exciting projects and the most sustainable communities.
> 
> “I urge people to come along and voice their opinions, positive and negative, so we can see what the leisure centre could look like."
> 
> The new leisure centre will include a new six lane 25-metre swimming pool, learner pool, sports hall, gym, exercise studios, spinning room, creche and cafe. However – despite cross-party calls for a rethink – the council has concluded that squash courts won't be included.
> 
> The amount of sports hall space will also be halved compared to the existing centre: the current building houses eight badminton courts' worth of space but the proposals include a single four-court sports hall.
> 
> *The residential development at the front of the site is likely to include around 280 new homes in a tower between 35 and 37 storeys high, with shops and restaurants at ground level. The plans are expected to include a unit suitable for a small supermarket.*
> 
> A further public exhibition will be held this spring before planning applications are submitted. If everything runs to schedule, the existing leisure centre will close in the summer, demolition will start in the autumn and the new facility will be open in 2014.


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5778


----------



## PortoNuts

by *[email protected]*.

*Saffron Square*


----------



## PortoNuts

gegloma01 said:


> Canary Wharf has secured a £190m loan facility to build the 23-storey tower at 25 Churchill Place, which is half pre-let to the European Medecines Agency (EMA).
> 
> Construction is due to start in early 2012.


:cheers2:


----------



## LondonFox

:banana: *Canary Wharf Group set to double the size of the skyscraper district by 2021*



> *UPDATE 2-Canary Wharf diversifies with 90 mln stg buy*
> 
> Wed Jan 18, 2012 6:32am EST
> 
> How Wood Wharf will look by 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Buys full control of Wood Wharf site next to Canary Wharf
> 
> * Pays 52.4 mln stg for British Waterways' 50 pct stake
> 
> * Pays 38 mln stg for Ballymore's 25 pct stake
> 
> By Brenda Goh
> 
> LONDON, Jan 18 (Reuters) - Canary Wharf Group underscored its faith in the development potential of its financial hub in east London with the 90.4 million pounds ($138.8 million) purchase of full control of a semi-derelict site adjacent to its existing estate.
> 
> Purchase of the Wood Wharf site to the east of Canary Wharf -- for which ambitious development plans envisage more offices, apartments and a hotel -- marks the next phase in the company's long-term plans for its Canary Wharf estate.
> 
> The site has over the past 24 years come to rival London's City financial district, attracting tenants including HSBC and Citigroup, and the purchase shows Canary Wharf's belief in strong future demand despite the financial sector's current woes.
> 
> It also allows CWG, majority owned by Songbird Estates and which owned 25 percent of Wood Wharf, to diversify its office-led property portfolio.
> 
> "For us it is interesting because Wood Wharf is a genuine mixed-use development at Canary Wharf, which has just been a pure commercial development. It does mark us in a slightly different direction," a CWG spokesman said on Wednesday.
> 
> About 3.3 million square feet of offices and shops, 1,600 homes and a hotel are planned for the 16.8 acre Wood Wharf site, representing almost a third of the Canary Wharf estate. It already has detailed consent for 1.5 million sq ft of offices.
> 
> "We are becoming more involved with residential development and we see that continuing with the Wood Wharf development," the spokesman said.
> 
> Canary Wharf is a 97-acre estate with about 15 million sq ft of offices and retail. Of that CWG owns about 6.9 million sq ft and has consent for a further 5.3 mln sq ft.
> 
> The acquisition comes as investment banks severely prune back staff numbers and as companies shelve planned moves amid global financial turmoil, leaving some London developers struggling to attract tenants.
> 
> Law firm CMS Cameron McKenna and wealth manager Schroders are among companies that have recently pulled out of pre-let deals in major London schemes.
> 
> MIXED USE
> 
> CWG paid 52.4 million pounds for a 50 percent interest in Wood Wharf owned by British Waterways and 38 million for Irish developer Ballymore's 25 percent.
> 
> The deal with British Waterways included an annual ground rental payment to the government body, which will increase to 6 million pounds by 2016.
> 
> CWG may start construction of Wood Wharf's residential portion before the commercial aspect and would seek pre-lets for at least a third of the office space before commencing development, the spokesman said.
> 
> In September, CWG Chairman George Iacobescu said the group aimed to double the size of Canary Wharf by 2021, soaking up capacity for an extra 100,000 passengers a day from the Crossrail transport project and undertaking demand-led developments.
> 
> "We see this as a positive transaction, as Canary Wharf has now control over the timing and design of the Wood Wharf scheme," J.P.Morgan Cazenove analyst Harm Meijer said in a note, adding the site's price of 25 pounds per sq ft was attractive.
> 
> "In addition, Canary Wharf diversifies its portfolio and Wood Wharf will benefit from Canary Wharf's existing infrastructure," he said.
> 
> At 1112 GMT, Songbird shares were up 1.4 percent at 112.5 pence, outperforming a 0.7 rise in the broader index of UK property stocks.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/18/canarywharf-idUSL6E8CI0P620120118


----------



## LondonFox

Wood Wharf construction to begin.










http://www.rsh-p.com/work/all_projects/wood_wharf


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

9 years of construction (assuming it starts this year) - go for it, I say!


----------



## SO143

*Horniman and Museum of London to receive £20 million a year in funding*



> 24 January, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff at the Horniman Museum and Museum of London will be celebrating tonight after the two London institutions were included in Arts Council England's sixteen-strong list of Renaissance Major partner museums. The selected museums will receive a total of around £20 million a year in funding over the next three years.
> 
> The announcement comes after the Arts Council was given responsibility for museum development following the abolition of the Museums Libraries and Archives Council (MLA) in the coalition government's 'bonfire of the quangos'. In line with the Arts Council's focus on transparency, this is the first time that major Renaissance grants have been decided through an open application process with published criteria.
> 
> [...]


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Outer London offices part of £177m financial boost*
> 
> *Mayor of the capital Boris Johnson has revealed financial plans to boost some of the boroughs in which businesses have outer London offices. In total, £177 million is being pumped into the city to help regenerate it, with a second round of financing from the £50 million Outer London Fund hoped to revitalise boroughs such as Harrow and Bromley.*
> 
> Nearly £3 million is to go towards Harrow town centre, with the creation of a Business Improvement District and work to better transport access on the agenda. Bromley is to receive more than £5 million, with Mr Johnson claiming almost 500 local firms with outer London offices here will benefit from several projects.
> 
> The £70 million Regeneration Fund will also be put towards developments such as a £5.3 million fashion outlet hub in Hackney town centre, new London offices and retail space in Southwark and the development of a Crossrail station in Ealing.
> 
> Mr Johnson commented: "London is the motor of the UK economy and prosperous local high streets are the collective beating heart." He added investment in its town centres is required to bolster local economic growth.
> 
> Residents and businesses with London offices were also reminded by the mayor to take part in the public consultation on the transformation of 3,000 hectares of riverside land in east London.
> 
> The London Riverside Opportunity Area extends across Havering, Newham and Barking and Dagenham, and Mr Johnson said he believes thousands of jobs and new homes can be created as a result of the redevelopment of this area.
> 
> Part of the plans includes creating a Green Enterprise District to be at the forefront of green technologies.
> 
> "London riverside has the potential for tremendous economic growth," Mr Johnson said, adding the area offers a number of advantages, such as "available land for reuse, position, transport links and open spaces".


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Outer-London-offices-part-of-177m-financial-boost/801267652.aspx


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


>


great building indeed :bow:


----------



## SO143

_
05.10.11 | Double Curve. by Dyntr, on Flickr


A Loft - Excel Centre London by costermk, on Flickr


Aloft London ExCeL #7.1 by George Rex, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

* King's Cross Station U/C*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

A true architectural jewel :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic! :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New Canning Town centre plans are approved*
> 
> *The “rebirth” of Canning Town centre has moved a step closer - with residents told to expect more jobs and opportunities. Plans for the first phase of the area’s development, including affordable housing and a supermarket, were approved by the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation (LTGDC).*
> 
> The new site will reconnect the areas north and south of the A13 flyover, Canning Town corner with Barking Road and Rathbone Market. It will include space for 179 private and affordable homes, 424 square metres of retail space, a Morrisons supermarket, an ‘energy centre’ and space for car parking.
> 
> Work on the scheme, developed by Bouygues Development and One Housing Group, will start towards the end of the year.
> 
> Clive Dutton, Newham Council’s executive director for regeneration and inward investment, said: “To be delivering a new, £600m town centre scheme in the current market is huge acheivement.
> 
> “The Bouygues Development scheme will spur on not only the wider Canning Town and Custom House regeneration scheme, it will also give momentum to the wealth of opportunities running from The Royals through to Stratford,
> 
> “It is further evidence that east London and Newham in particular are at the heart of London’s future economic growth.”
> 
> The entire £3.7bn Canning Town and Custom House regeneration scheme will include more than 1,000 housing units, 30,000 square metres of leisure and retail space, and community facilities.
> 
> Work is planned to be completed by 2023.
> 
> Peter Andrews, chief executive of the LTGDC, said: “The impact of this decision will be truly transformational. “Canning Town’s regeneration did not happen when the DLR and Jubilee lines were put in place but this sustained effort by LGTDC and Newham Council will provide a truer platform for the area’s rebirth.
> 
> “Canning Town may well be the last example of substantial regeneration outside of the Olympic Park.”


http://www.newhamrecorder.co.uk/news/new_canning_town_centre_plans_are_approved_1_1182734


----------



## Axelferis

they used British museum design for king cross


----------



## PortoNuts

Thought the same, it has a British Museum look.


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> Thought the same, it has a British Museum look.


+1 

do you think they are both built by the same architect? :shifty:


----------



## PortoNuts

No idea but don't think so.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Saffron Square - Croydon - 134 metres*

by *#Alex*.


Saffron Square by #Alex., on Flickr


Saffron Square by #Alex., on Flickr


Saffron Square by #Alex., on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

SO143 said:


> +1
> 
> do you think they are both built by the same architect? :shifty:


perhaps no but the king cross architect renovation has passed some times of his life in British museum :lol:


----------



## SO143

_The Place does not stop rising! _

_
The Place / London Bridge Quarter by George Rex, on Flickr_


----------



## PortoNuts

More floors since the last time I saw a pic. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*

originally posted by *SE9*.

Phase 4
*Kidbrooke Park Road SE3*
*Greenwich*

*Winter 11/12:* Submission of the detailed design for Phase 4.
​

*Overview:* Phase 4 buildings in white










*CGIs*


----------



## potto

DanielG! said:


> The Tate Modern. <3
> 
> What's going on with the new develpment by Jacques Herzog? I loved the design.


It is progressing,

the ground works have been nearly completed and the basement "oil tank" galleries will open this summer while the main superstructure, which is the bit you are probably most interested in, will require additional funding to get started, slow but steady progress.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117&page=29


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Nine Elms scheme approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A planning application to create 456 new homes in the Nine Elms regeneration zone has been approved by Wandsworth Council. The new Marco Polo House development would also provide more than 1,200 square metres of commercial space for new shops, cafes, restaurants and offices.*
> 
> The site is located on Queenstown Road to the east of Battersea Park and is currently occupied by an office building. A new pedestrian walkway would run through the development alongside a public garden, public courtyard and outdoor children's play areas.
> 
> Sixty-eight apartments will be made available to local first-time-buyer through a shared ownership scheme. A total of 607 cycle parking spaces will be provided on the site and 141 car parking bays. Three spaces will be set aside for car club vehicles.
> 
> As part of a Section 106 legal agreement the developer will pay more than £12million towards local infrastructure upgrades including two new Northern Line stations and an expansion of the Barclays Cycle Hire Scheme.
> 
> Other contributions secured by the council include £252,000 towards the Nine Elms Local Employment initiative, £2.5million for affordable housing programmes in other parts of the regeneration area and £92,500 towards improvements to Battersea Park.
> 
> Wandsworth Council's planning chairman Cllr Nick Cuff said: "This scheme would create hundreds of new homes and provide almost £12million towards improving local services and infrastructure. Nine Elms has begun to transform on an enormous scale. Building work is already underway on several major schemes and more planning applications will soon be coming forward.
> 
> "The Government's commitment to extending the Northern Line has reinforced investor confidence and it won't be too long before a new residential and business district has taken shape."
> 
> The redevelopment proposal was approved on Thursday 19 January by the council's planning applications committee. The Nine Elms and Vauxhall opportunity area includes 450 acres of land between Battersea Park and Lambeth Bridge on the south bank of the Thames.
> 
> The London Plan anticipates up to 16,000 new homes and 25,000 new jobs will be created here as the area is redeveloped. Work is now underway on major development schemes including St George's Vauxhall Tower scheme and St James Group's Riverlight development.
> 
> Enabling works are also underway on the site of the new US Embassy which is expected to open in Nine Elms in 2017. The area also includes Battersea Power Station which has planning permission for more than 4,000 new homes and a new town centre development.
> 
> Other major schemes include:
> 
> Parkside
> Embassy Gardens
> The Garden at New Covent Garden Market
> One Nine Elms
> Sainsbury's Nine Elms
> Vauxhall Island
> Vauxhall Square
> Sky Gardens
> Hampton House
> 30-60 South Lambeth Road
> Black Prince Road
> 
> More redevelopment proposals have been unveiled recently including National Grid's plans for a mixed use scheme on the Battersea Gas Holders site.


http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/news/a...39949_january+26&dm_i=XWH,OFL9,4SGYHN,1Z06O,1


----------



## SO143

^^ great innovation

does anyone know the name of this tower?


----------



## SO143

interior view


----------



## el palmesano

seems amazing!!! great news!!


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> *Nine Elms office blocks to be transformed into 400 homes*


I'm really looking forward to the projects in this area. And great news on the stadium!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Parker Building*

originally posted by *Officer Dibble*.




























http://www.bermondseyspa.co.uk/


----------



## SO143

*Tottengham Court Road Station Entrance *



> Crossrail today unveiled striking new designs for Tottenham Court Road Crossrail station, one of the biggest stations on the Crossrail route. The updated designs not only provide Londoners with a first glimpse of the new station but also an indication of the scale of the station's eventual size. The new Crossrail station will be integrated with the Tube station to form a combined station that will stretch from Soho to Centre Point.











http://www.heart.co.uk/london/news/local/crossrail-station-unveiled/


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful!


----------



## SO143

:cheers:



> *Silicon London is first choice of base for Google, Facebook and other tech giants*
> 
> 1 February 2012
> 
> *The capital's young workforce and wealth of start-ups are behind last year's doubling in demand for office space for IT firms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telefónica, the Spanish owner of O2, has announced it is leasing office space for its global headquarters in the Quadrant 3 development just off Piccadilly Circus
> 
> Tech clusters are springing up all over London as international heavyweights including Google, Groupon and Facebook expand and scores of startups try to establish themselves.
> 
> Three weeks ago Spanish telecoms group Telefónica, which owns O2, chose Regent Street, *central London, as the headquarters of its new global digital business.* Telefónica Digital will take the fourth and fifth floors, totalling 51,000 sq ft, in the Crown Estate's Quadrant 3 development near Piccadilly Circus, which also contains a Whole Foods store and two restored 1930s Art Deco restaurants.
> 
> Matthew Key, chief executive of Telefónica Digital, said: *"London is undoubtedly at the forefront of the current digital revolution* and was a natural choice for us to establish our new headquarters in.
> 
> *"London is arguably the biggest hub for technology startups outside Silicon Valley and a global centre for the media and advertising industries.* It attracts the best talent and, for an international business such as ours, *acts as a unique bridge between Europe and the Americas."*
> 
> [....]


----------



## SO143

> *Canada Water Tower Set To Rise*
> 
> 01-02-2012
> 
> The more observant Londonites may have noticed that work has begun on one of Barratt Homes current projects at Canada Water Building A4, which happens to be the tallest element of the project.
> 
> With the tower crane now in place, work has started on the towers reinforced concrete frame whilst the construction of a protective scaffold gantry is to be erected around the underground station entrance.
> 
> Due to the operating hours of the station this will happen between 10pm and 5am each day when the station is closed, although the precise date of this work is still to be agreed with the London Underground.
> 
> Designed by Glenn Howells, the tower was first proposed in 2009. Once complete it will stand at around 80 metres in height to the tip of the façade overrun. As additional phases on the Canada Waters development the scheme includes four low-rise block forms part of Phase A that add up to 688 new homes.
> 
> Despite looking like a slim affair, the massing of the tower is actually based on nearby council blocks, Regina Point and Columbia Point.
> 
> Cladding it is a mixture of glazed panels and white vertical beams. The tower is topped by a fully glazed façade that overruns the roof by two storeys offering not only an interesting focal point but also protection for the towers roof garden.
> 
> Completion is set for 2014 with a core soon to grace the London skyline.


----------



## SO143

_Architects: CZWG / Piers Gough, 2011. Now open, although surroundings still being finished off. London Borough of Southwark._

_
Canada Water Library / Jan 2012 by George Rex, on Flickr_



_Three-floor office building with ground floor occupied by its architects. London Borough of Southwark._

_
Pyramid Building / Jubilee Yard by George Rex, on Flickr_


----------



## PortoNuts

*Marine Wharf*



Officer Dibble said:


> I've been neglecting Marine Wharf, Berkeley's big new development just south of Greenland Dock and the South Dock marina, not far from Surrey Quays shopping centre etc (and Deptford to the south, with Greenwich beyond). They're promising 454 flats, a Tesco metro, cafés and restaurants, a residents' gym, and a "new linear park on Grand Canal Avenue", which actually looks rather nice.
> 
> Well now Berkeley have launched the first phase, Sirius House, and have put out a first edition of a newsletter (although with no real news in, just the same marketing material as on the website and in the brochure).
> 
> I don't know if actual construction has started - would appreciate any intelligence if anyone is in the neighbourhood.
> 
> Here's the location (flag A on the google maps caps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are PDF links to brochure and January 2012 newsletter.
> 
> And here are some select images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirius House (phase 1):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same in the dark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice-looking "linear park" where the Surrey Canal used to run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a promotional video here - the first two thirds is just guff about London, but then there are a couple of nice fly-through (or fly-near) sequences.


----------



## SO143

tons of big news and projects have been revealed lately :uh: :shocked: mg: 

london never stops growing :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

Yep, all the area surrounding CW has huge opportunities when it comes to construction.


----------



## SO143

*Canary Wharf Station (Crossrail) U/C*


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Wow what a station!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Dalston Eco Tower*










*Architects, BFLS, are working with developer Rothas Limited a controversial new tower development in the heart of Dalston in east London.*

The site at 51-57 Kingsland High Street is that which was occupied by the Peacocks Stores, a long-running department store that stands near Dalston Kingsland Rail Station, and thus benefits from the excellent transport links this proximity gives it.

The part 7-floor, part-18 floor building will have 130 new apartments, plus 1,107 square metres of retail, green walls, and a planted roof garden for residents to enjoy about 50 metres above ground level. In total the collection of green roofs add up to about 1,000 square metres of outdoor space.

The eco-friendly design is actually inspired, at least in part, by the Economist Building with a clear bottom, middle, and top - a basic design principle for a tall building. Despite this sixties pedigree it also draws on Sol Levitt and his approach to stacking cubes together. 

Here the external appearance displays a clearly defined grid. Within this the architect has situated a number of vertical amenity zones, green areas for residents to enjoy from the privacy of their own flats. Running up the tower these are either recessed or external depending on which face they are situated on, a push-pull approach if you will. They also add visible greenery to the exterior that contrasts and softens the strong grid. 

Although controversial, the proposal is hardly out of place, and the centre of Dalston has seen numerous new developments in recent years, the most prominent of which is the under construction Dalston Square being worked on by developer, Barratt Homes. Other developments in the area include Kinetica.

Within this context, proposals for the Peacocks site only a hundred metres away can be seen as part of a continual process of development that is mirroring the gentrification of Dalston itself. 


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3017


----------



## PortoNuts

Construction will start soon on this one.


----------



## SO143

Andre_Filipe said:


> Wow what a station!


it would be absolutely magnificent when it's done :bow:


----------



## SO143

i actually find Dalston Eco Tower tower quite nice because it's an eco-friendly tower and it would be like a small garden in the sky :drool: 



PortoNuts said:


> Construction will start soon on this one.


i am not a fan of this tower because it is just too short and i doubt it would make any impact on the skyline. :down:

i mean canary wharf needs the skyscrapers which are more than 250m tall!!! but not those boring 100m+ highrises hno:


----------



## SO143

*Rathbone Market, 74m, U/C*



> The redevelopment of Rathbone Market is being undertaken by Newham Council's partners English Cities Fund (ECF). The first phase of building works should be completed by August 2012 with 271 new homes built and new shops units being created. Ultimately the scheme will see a total of 650 new homes built.
> 
> *Location:* Canning Town, London Borough of Newham
> *Architects:* CZWG Architects LLP
> *Client:* English Cities Fund - a joint venture between English Partnerships, Legal and General and Muse Developments
> *Content:* 62000 sq m in total, 52000 sq m residential, 4500 sqm of retail, 2600 sq m new typology of LSC and a privately run market
> *Completion Date:* Expected by 2015 - Awarded planning permission in March 2009


----------



## SO143

*Canary Wharf to expand its East End estate with a brand new site*

02 February 2012


> *Canary Wharf is poised for a new phase of growth after the developer behind the commercial estate acquired an adjacent 17-acre site.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf Group (CWG) has paid £90m to Irish company Ballymore and British Waterways to buy out their 75pc stake in the Wood Wharf development.The semi-derelict Wood Wharf site has an outline planning consent for 1,600 new homes across six residential buildings as well as 3m sq ft of new office space, shops, a hotel, and a park.
> 
> The proposed 5m sq ft development is roughly one third of the size of Canary Wharf and will lead to a substantial increase in homes in the area.Sir George Iacobescu, chief executive and chairman of CWG, said it could turn Canary Wharf from a "mini city into a medium city". Sir George said CWG intends to initially press ahead with the residential buildings and complete them for the opening of the Crossrail station at Canary Wharf in 2018. Construction could begin in two years "subject to the economy", he added.
> 
> "With the arrival of Crossrail we want to offer a more diversified estate," said Sir George. The project has the potential to be CWG's largest ever residential development, although it has constructed housing at Canary Wharf before. CWG will pay £52.5m for British Waterways' 50pc stake in Wood Wharf and will also make an annual ground rent payment. The company has agreed to pay Ballymore £38m for its 25pc.
> 
> Sir George said it had bought out the partners because "they did not have the desire to take the project forward at the pace we wanted".
> He added: "Canary Wharf would not have happened if there were three joint venture partners.*"The CWG boss said the deal shows the company's confidence in the future of London as a "pre-eminent global centre".*
> 
> CWG is also planning another 5m sq ft of office development at Canary Wharf and is leading projects in Central London such as a redevelopment of the Shell Centre. Harm Meijer, property analyst at JP Morgan, said: "Wood Wharf will benefit from the Canary Wharf's existing infrastructure and the whole group is ideally positioned for Crossrail."


----------



## SO143

*New High-Speed Rail Line Approved*
Tuesday Jan. 10, 2012



> [....]


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> i am not a fan of this tower because it is just too short and i doubt it would make any impact on the skyline. :down:
> 
> i mean canary wharf needs the skyscrapers which are more than 250m tall!!! but not those boring 100m+ highrises hno:


Let's plenty of space for other towers. This smaller ones also help to make a skyline more massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

*62 Buckingham Gate*

by *hella good*.


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> Let's plenty of space for other towers. This smaller ones also help to make a skyline more massive.


i do agree with your point! canary wharf needs density and more towers. something is better than nothing so i think i should be optimistic :cheers:


----------



## SO143

*BAM Nuttall has won two contracts worth a combined total of £76m to transform the Olympic Park once the Games are over*



> *The building and engineering company won a £49m contract to work on the North Park following the Games, while it also secured a £27m deal to work on the South Park, the Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC) announced.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money for the work to develop the 2012 venue in Stratford, east London, into the newly *named Queen Elizabeth Park is coming from the £292m* already built into the budget for the Games.The 18-month project, dubbed as ‘clear, connect and complete’ by the OPLC, will create approximately 500 temporary jobs.The work will clear the venue of structures put in place for the Games only, such as temporary venues, roads and walkways.New roads, cycle and pedestrian paths will be laid across the site and into surrounding areas as part of the connect phase of the work.The complete phase will involve permanent bridges, parklands and venues that will be left in place for future legacy use.Andrew Altman, the chief executive of the OPLC, said: “BAM Nuttall worked on the original Olympic Park and their hands on knowledge will be invaluable in helping us to achieve our target of reopening the Park in phases from July 2013.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## SO143

> *Demolition of Westel House begins ready for construction of 'Apex'.* Darling Associates (Architects) report on their web site:
> 
> "27.07.11 Planning consent for Apex, Ealing
> 
> Planning permission by Ealing Council to demolish the outdated Westel House building in Ealing and replace it with Apex, a brand new hotel and residential development of iconic design by Darling Associates. The striking scheme will feature three buildings - the tallest of which will be up to 21 storeys with a viewing platform where residents can overlook the magnificent views of Ealing and beyond to central London. The development at 58 Uxbridge Road will feature 131 residential units, a nine-storey four-star hotel, a children’s play area, car park facilities and a landscaped boulevard frontage"




















by beareye2010


----------



## PortoNuts

Do you have any renders of the new project?


----------



## SO143

sure! for the details > http://www.frogmore.co.uk/lib/pdf/Ealing Brochure.pdf



> *The Apex, Ealing*
> 
> Apex Tower - a 21 storey residential tower comprising 96 apartments Garden Court - an 8 storey residential tower comprising 33 units.
> The development, which will complete in Autumn 2014, fronts Uxbridge Road, close to Ealing town centre and less than 10 minutes' walk from the rail, underground and proposed Crossrail station at Ealing Broadway.


----------



## PortoNuts

A major improvement, that's for sure!


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

So excited for London's prospects. I would prefer a bit more investment in other cities / towns (too many eggs in one basket...), but still: better than no investment at all!

And some amazing architecture too. Can't recall a project recently that I've thought "Oh no, please don't build that" about, which is unexpected.


----------



## SO143

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> So excited for London's prospects. I would prefer a bit more investment in other cities / towns (too many eggs in one basket...), but still: better than no investment at all!


i get your points but one problem here is that london is a magnet for the foreign investors and many of these u/c projects and skyscrapers are funded by private investors, foreign companies and billionaires from oil rich countries. london is indeed a very attractive place to set up new businesses. nowadays a lot of rich people from china are buying over priced apartments in many areas in london and foreign investors and bankers consider london as a bridge between north america and europe. on the other hand the local government is also spending billions of £ in different cities across the uk in order to create more jobs for the local people.


----------



## SO143

omg big news 



> *£750m former Middlesex Hospital site plan approved*
> 
> Fri 3rd February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer Exemplar Properties last night gained conditional planning for its major building scheme in Fitzrovia, London.
> 
> Balfour Beatty, Mace and Sir Robert McAlpine are among the firm shortlisted for the building contract, estimated to be worth as much as £160m. A winner is expected to be named next month.
> 
> Enabling works have just been awarded to McGee and will run until April.
> 
> The 3-acre site was once to be developed as NoHo Square, because of its location to the north of Soho, by the Candy Brothers but stalled.
> 
> Under the new plan, the big West End brownfield site will be transformed into an mixed-use community, centered on a landscaped public square containing the listed hospital chapel.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## SO143

*Affordable housing concerns for London despite Olympics development boost *



> The Olympic Games are acting as a catalyst for new housebuilding activity across Greater London but there is concern about the number of affordable homes being built, according to a new report from Drivers Jonas Deloitte. The consultancy's latest London Residential Crane Survey (Winter 2011) says that despite continued economic uncertainty, housing development activity across Greater London has continued to increase, particularly in East London.
> 
> The report highlights that there has been a 40 percent increase in construction activity since this time last year. However, there is evidence that momentum has already begun to slow. Economic uncertainty and regulatory changes mean that there has been a fall in the number of new schemes starting since the last survey. The report concludes that the recorded level of construction activity is unlikely to be sustained during 2012.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## PortoNuts

*Demolition of the buildings that will be replaced by the new 700,000 sq ft UBS HQ.*

by* hella good*.


----------



## SO143

*Major Paddington road to shut for two years for Crossrail work*


----------



## SO143

*456 Apartment Wandsworth Scheme Approved*
06-02-2012



> *A major new residential-led development has been approved by the planning committee of the London borough of Wandsworth. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scheme features the redevelopment of Marco Polo House in London SW8, a site that sits off Queenstown Road and is bounded by Battersea Park to the west and the Senses South development to the immediate north.
> 
> Within it will have 456 new apartments, of which 68 will be made available through a recently instituted British government scheme to make housing more affordable for first time buyers. In addition there will be about 1,200 square metres of space given over to various commercial uses including retail outlets, restaurants and bars, and space aimed at small office occupiers.
> 
> A new public courtyard will be created on the southern part of the site and opened up to Battersea Park allowing public space to spill over Queenstown Road. There will also be a public garden between the buildings and a pedestrian route between the two buildings to improve the permeability of the site.
> 
> Taking into account the location of the project to the park, the buildings will have stepped western sides that allow the creation of numerous terraces overlooking it that will be framed in natural stone. Furthermore the buildings are massed in such a way as to maximise the views towards the west, even in the middle of the site. This means about 85 residents will have views in that direction.
> 
> On the back of the site to its east is one of the main railways that passes north to Victoria Station. Taking into account the noise, amenity for the residents here will be enclosed in the form of winter gardens for each apartment clad with zinc.
> 
> The Marco Polo House scheme is being developed by the Marcus Cooper Group who have been building a property portfolio in Mayfair and Belgravia, but never worked on a new build development of quite this scale before from start to finish.


----------



## SO143

*BMW GROUP REVEALS WINNING DESIGN FOR OLYMPIC PAVILION*
February 7, 2012



> *Official Automotive Partner selects young British firm Serie following sustainable design competition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Group, Official Automotive Partner to the London 2012 Olympic & Paralympic Games, today revealed the winning design for its pavilion at the Olympic Park.Following a competition involving six architecture firms, BMW selected the British firm Serie based on its cutting-edge design that will represent a significant architectural addition to the Olympic Park, whilst also reflecting the company’s deep commitment to sustainability.Tim Abbott, Managing Director, BMW Group UK comments: “As a major investor, manufacturer and employer in the UK, BMW Group is deeply proud to be an official partner for Britain’s first Olympic & Paralympic Games since 1948.”
> 
> “This commitment to the UK is also reflected in our choice of a home-grown architecture practice to design our pavilion and we’re delighted that Serie’s final design reflects our commitment to sustainable thinking in such an innovative and eye-catching manner. We believe it provides a truly worthy addition to the Olympic Park”.BMW’s pavilion, which has a floor space of 800m2, will be built on an elevated site above the Waterworks River, situated between the Olympic Stadium and the Aquatics Centre. Serie’s innovative design will use river water to provide a sustainable source of cooling for the building before returning this filtered water to the river via an eye-catching ‘water curtain’ feature.
> 
> Every element of the BMW pavilion has been designed to reflect the company’s heritage in environmental innovation. The two-storey superstructure will be built of steel with high recycled content. Use of carbon-intensive materials such as concrete has also been minimised. Serie co-founder and principal architect Christopher Lee comments: “The design takes the idea of the pavilion in the park – the Victorian bandstand – but instead of one pavilion we envision nine pavilions clustered together to form a family.”The top floor will house a number of individual standalone pavilions, which will be used to highlight BMW’s latest vehicle innovations.
> 
> The lower floor will house a range of interactive visitor exhibits, articulating BMW’s vision for sustainable mobility and support for Team GB and ParalympicsGB athletes including Rebecca Adlington, Tom Daley, Louis Smith and David Weir through the BMW London 2012 Performance Team programme. Over 8,000 visitors are expected to visit the BMW pavilion each day during the Olympic & Paralympic Games.
> 
> [....]


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *How significant is Silicon Roundabout?*
> 
> How significant is Silicon Roundabout? Just ask Charles Armstrong, who has been busy mapping out east London's tech cluster on a series of interactive online maps. So far, Armstrong's team has visualised the links between 298 companies in what he calls London's "technology ecosystem" -- but, as CEO Trampoline Systems, right at the heart of the neighbourhood, he knows that's just the start. There are, he suggests, up to 5,000 technology-focused companies located in east London --with perhaps 10,000 people constituting Europe's biggest challenge to Silicon Valley.
> 
> The huge and fast-growing scale of London's tech startup boom has been a surprise even to our team at Wired -- and we write about these businesses every month. When we launched in spring 2009, we knew of a famous Google map created by software designer Matt Biddulph, which gathered together 15 firms in a neighbourhood Biddulph wrily named "Silicon Roundabout" -- defined as "the ever-growing community of fun startups in London's Old Street area" (home of London's ugliest traffic roundabout). We embarked on a research project of our own, and came up with a further 40 or so tech-related firms in the area. Then almost every day we heard from other businesses that had eluded our attention. Evidently something big and unreported was happening to the British entrepreneurial spirit.
> 
> Some of these startups, it turned out, were attracting real money. One of Biddulph's original list, Last.fm, was bought by CBS for $280 million; his own company, Dopplr, was acquired by Nokia for what was reported at more than $20 million (£12.65 million); and earlier this year, near-neighbour TweetDeck was sold to Twitter for around $40 million (£25.3 million). How had such a thriving cluster emerged with no coordinated planning, no local Stanford University, no well-established giant Googles and HPs to train a generation of talent?
> 
> It turns out that entrepreneurial booms do not need anyone orchestrating them. What has happened in London -- indeed, in dozens of other European cities, from Berlin to Barcelona -- is that a bunch of nimble startups have taken advantage of relatively cheap rents, a critical mass of available programming talent, and just enough outside investment to create a mutually reinforcing spirit of risk-taking. The buzzword is "ecosystem": once an area is known for a few hot startups, it attracts more company founders, plus the financiers, lawyers and marketers who sense an opportunity. And it helps that there are places they can meet each other to power-network, or simply to drink tea -- in London's case, local hangouts such as The Shepherdess Café and The Reliance, as well as online member-only communities such as the ICE list, on which founders swap war stories and job openings for mutual benefit.
> 
> Still -- Shoreditch is no Palo Alto. For all David Cameron's declared intention to boost London's role as a world-class "Tech City", we don't yet have the scale of available investment of Valley firms such as Kleiner Perkins, nor the entrepreneurial confidence that created multi-billion businesses such as Yahoo and Zynga. There are, for sure, a bunch of London tech firms that may one day be sold or go public at a billion-pound valuation -- fast-growth businesses such as Wonga, Mind Candy and Badoo. And we certainly attract the international talent that favours London as a startup base -- which is why Skype and Spotify are based here rather than in Scandinavia. But the Valley is still way ahead in terms of value creation. What's it got apart from sunshine that east London lacks?
> 
> For one, it's still not very British to declare a brash intention to dominate the world with our entrepreneurial drive. The very name "Silicon Roundabout " is self-mocking. "A roundabout doesn't exactly evoke global clout," says Jawbone creator Alexander Asseily, who last year returned to London after running his successful startup in the Valley. "Let's pick a name that is bold, induces awe and encapsulates the professional and geographical breadth of London entrepreneurs. The city has a distinct gravitational field, global reach and cultural depth that most places do not."
> 
> We need a greater appetite for risk, and more visibility for home-grown role models: the more the media celebrate the heroes of the digital economy, the more likely the next generation of talent will decide against joining Goldman Sachs in favour of a software venture that might just go global. Think of all the tech CEOs with a significant media profile here, and they're probably not Brits (Zuckerberg, Bezos, Page and Brin). Yet we do have plenty of our own Hobermans, Zennstroms and Segerstrales, even if they're not invited on to the talk shows.
> 
> Watch this space, though. Things are gradually changing. Google recently announced that it was renting a seven-storey building near Old Street as "a launchpad for new London-based startups and developers". The government has pledged £400 million in funding to the local tech economy, although entrepreneurs say it could be doing much more to help with tax breaks and visas for foreign talent. And plenty of first-generation dot-com entrepreneurs are now actively mentoring the new generation through effective projects such as Seedcamp.
> 
> California, here we come.


http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-02/06/silicon-roundabout


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kidbrooke Regeneration*

by *SE9*.


----------



## SO143

interesting article 



> *Tower trouble
> 
> The idea that record-busting skyscrapers are a harbinger of financial doom got a fresh airing last week, when Barclays Capital published an update of its skyscraper index.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those not in the know, the theory goes that the construction of the world’s tallest buildings has tended to coincide with financial crises. The implication is that they can make canny contrarian sell signals.
> 
> This theory has the great virtue of transparency and simplicity – you don’t need any fancy analytical tools to spot the world’s tallest building going up. The reasoning behind it is also very intuitive: the cost of breaking records is a sure indicator of financial excess, which tends to be followed by a correction.
> 
> But perhaps the main reason the skyscraper index is so attractive is its track record. The record holders for most of the past hundred years have all been conceived in infamous periods of financial speculation.
> 
> The Empire State Building was completed in 1931, shortly after the Wall Street crash, and held the record until the completion of the first tower of the World Trade Centre in 1972, at the very end of the long post-war boom.
> 
> The Sears Tower in Chicago was also built in the early 1970s and held the world record until the Petronas Towers were built in Kuala Lumpur in 1998, just after the Asian financial crisis. The next tower to take the crown was Taipei 101 in tech-centric Taiwan in 2004, which was seeded in the dotcom bubble. Finally, the 830m-high Burj Khalifa in Dubai was opened in early 2010, a matter of months after the emirate’s investment vehicle Dubai World shocked the world by calling a moratorium on its debts.
> 
> So does the indicator actually work? It can’t have escaped readers that the above list raises more questions than it answers.
> 
> For a start, when precisely should you sell? Although most record-breaking towers can be traced back to a period of speculative fever, the completion tends to lag the crash – which makes it a useless sell signal. The construction date isn’t much better, as big skyscrapers towers usually take about 5 years to build – in which case you’ll probably be selling very early.
> 
> Then there’s the problem that the indicator looks unlikely to throw up another sell signal for decades. The Burj Khalifa was 63 per cent taller than Taipei 101 – a jump far higher than anything in history. None of the skyscrapers currently under construction in China come anywhere close to topping it - though there is a mad plan underway in Saudi Arabia to outdo its neighbour.
> 
> So perhaps we should water down our criteria and look at skyscraper construction in general. This doesn’t have the blissful transparency of looking at record-busters alone, but it follows the same logic – major skyscrapers are an end-of-cycle phenomenon. This is the approach Barclays takes, identifying two areas of the world in which a thicket of skyscrapers are under construction – China and India.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## SO143

*BMW have unveiled the design of their floating showroom in the London Olympics Park.*



> Illustration by MIR
> 
> The elevated site will sit between the Aquatics Centre and the Olympic Park showcasing the automobile giant’s work.
> 
> It will use water from the river to create an eye-catching ‘water curtain’ feature, which cools the structure in an innovative and sustainable way.
> 
> Christopher Lee, Serie co-founder and principal architect, added: “The design takes the idea of the pavilion in the park – the Victorian bandstand – but instead of one pavilion we envision nine pavilions clustered together to form a family.”
> 
> Tim Abbott, managing director of BMW Group UK, added: “As a major investor, manufacturer and employer in the UK, BMW Group is deeply proud to be an official partner for Britain’s first Olympic & Paralympic Games since 1948.
> 
> “This commitment to the UK is also reflected in our choice of a home-grown architecture practice to design our pavilion and we’re delighted that Serie’s final design reflects our commitment to sustainable thinking in such an innovative and eye-catching manner.
> 
> “We believe it provides a truly worthy addition to the Olympic Park”.
> 
> Around 8,000 people a day are expected to visit during this summer’s Games.
> 
> As the official car supplier to London 2012, BMW will also provide a fleet of around 4,000 vehicles to help transport athletes and officials during the Games.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## SO143

*Ai Weiwei and Beijing’s Bird’s Nest architects reunite to design London’s 2012 Serpentine Pavilion*
08/02/2012



> Chinese artist and dissident Ai Weiwei is collaborating again with architects Herzog & de Meuron to design the 2012 Serpentine pavilion. The last worked together on the Beijing Bird’s Nest project.
> 
> Ai Weiwei will collaborate with Swiss architects Herzog & de Meuron to create the Serpentine Gallery’s summer Pavilion for Kensington Gardens, London. The project reunites the artist and architects who combined four years ago to create the spectacular Bird’s Nest Stadium in Beijing. The Pavilion will go up in June as part of the London 2012 festival, a jamboree of events across the UK, which will mark the culmination of the Cultural Olympiad.
> 
> The Serpentine Gallery’s announcement on Tuesday marked the Gallery’s 12th commission in what has become a major annual event on the architecture calendar. Built each year as a temporary adjunct to the small Serpentine Gallery (a former tea house) the Pavilions are subsequently sold off to the highest bidder, largely funding their construction. Previous Pavilion designers have included architects Zaha Hadid and Oscar Niemeyer.
> 
> [....]


----------



## SO143

*Bloomberg, Wall St* 


> *Aon Shifts Headquarters to London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aon Corp., the world’s largest insurance broker, will move its corporate headquarters to London from Chicago to give the firm better access to emerging economies and the Lloyd’s of London insurance market. *
> 
> Aon Corp. said it will move its corporate headquarters to London from Chicago, a step the insurance brokerage and consulting firm said will provide greater access to emerging markets and closer proximity to the Lloyd's of London insurance market.
> 
> "The continued investment in our international operations and emerging markets is important to the growth of our firm," Aon Chief Executive Greg Case said in a statement.
> 
> Aon said the move will free up excess capital that Stifel analyst Meyer Shields predicted would be used to buy stock or increase the company's dividend. Mr. Shields also said Aon's tax rate should decline, boosting earnings.
> 
> "Each 100 bps reduction in Aon's effective tax rate should translate to about (6 cents in per-share earnings) impact," Mr. Shields wrote in a note to clients.
> 
> An Aon spokesman declined to comment on the potential tax benefits of the move.
> 
> Aon said the move won't cause job loss in either Chicago, which will continue as the company's headquarters for the Americas, or in the U.S. Aon said it will move 750 jobs into the company's downtown Chicago office and plans to add more than 1,000 jobs across its U.S. operations this year. Aon said it sees the transaction closing in the second quarter.
> 
> [....]


----------



## ParadiseLost

I really like Chicago (or at least I think I do), so I'm not that happy about it :\ Great for London though, a city I know I love. One thing's for sure though, their new HQ won't be as good as their old HQ.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

I disagree, architecturally I think 122 Leadenhall is going to be one of London's best buildings.


----------



## SO143

imo new london HQ will be architecturally superior to that boxy tower in chicago, but @_Newcastle Guy_ are you sure cheese grater will be occupied by Aon?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

That's their plan.


----------



## SO143

yeah i just made a bit of research and you're right and i mean it's so great to see the world's biggest insurance company is moving it's HQ to london, bloomberg also reported that income/revenue etc will be listed on london stock exchange as well :bow: great big news indeed.


----------



## SO143

*Deutsche Bank shortlists Shard and Canary Wharf in London Office Relocation*

On February 1, 2012
http://www.businessinteriors.co.uk/...-heron-tower-london-office-relocation-design/



> Deutsche Bank is one of last big investment banks to consolidate its operations into one large office and it has shortlisted four office buildings in London – Heron Tower, Cannon Place, The Shard and Canary Wharf. Banks such as Barclays, HSBC, JP Morgan & Credit Suisse are just some of the companies that have relocated their operations out of the City of London to be consolidated into a large building in Canary Wharf.
> 
> The Shard would like to attract a big investment bank like Deutsche but in these times of austerity these moves are by no means certain. CMS Cameron McKenna shelved a massive 200,000 sq ft pre-let at Principal Place on the back of financial uncertainty. At the same time surely Deutsche will be able to drive a hard bargain. The German Bank is the last big investment bank left to make a move, and is currently in discussion to exit its lease at Bishopsgate.
> 
> Will Deutsche take space in one of the buildings on its shortlist or will it flex its position of power to negotiate a better deal where it is? It’s likely to get the best deal at Canary Wharf or Cannon Place – but The Shard, part owned by Qatar national Bank is impossible to ignore – in more ways than one.
> 
> Deutsche bank is in a very strong position and whatever their decision, it’s a win-win situation. If it decides to move, it will negotiate an exceptional deal and at the same time be seen to be stepping along a path of consolidation, well trodden by its competitors when they moved out to Canary Wharf. If they stay put in Bishopsgate, it can argue a conservative careful approach during times of austerity – and that shopping around was mere prudence to negotiate the best deal.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how The Shard fares, regardless of rental values, the high profile alone of The Shard may be a disadvantage to companies needing to project a tight belt. Moving into the tallest building in Europe is always going to make a headline grabbing statement, which some banks are trying to avoid. But imagine Deutsche Bank being to The Shard, what Swiss Re is to The Gherkin. With investment banks there is a background of high finance that can strongly influence a preference for a client building, and Qatar is now a big financial hitter looking for a prominent client for The Shard


----------



## PortoNuts

by *csk*.

*New Croydon Council HQ:*



















*Saffron Square*


----------



## SO143

*Baltimore Wharf a new residence in London's docklands,*which offers luxury, waterfront living.Group's critically acclaimed Pan Peninsula, another luxury residence in London's Docklands.

For more information visit: www.baltimorewharf.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The twisting building is absolutely gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Nõgesh

Sweet. If built it would bring some nice variation to the otherwise bulky Canary Wharf.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Is there actually any news about the tower?

Either way, I haven't seen those renders before. It's certainly a good looking design.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^It isn't approved as far as my aware. But I think most of us would like it to be built. :cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

What's up with the V.T.I (Victoria Transport Interchange)? Any works in progress...? Cheers.


----------



## SO143

^ are you talking about this project or is there another one?


----------



## Jex7844

That's what I meant indeed .


----------



## SO143

*NEO Bankside SE1*

NEO Bankside residential development (Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, due to be completed 2012), Southwark Street SE1, Bankside, London. State of construction as of 26 January 2012. 


NEO Bankside SE1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/6653612483/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> ^ are you talking about this project or is there another one?


I hadn't seen this one yet. Really cool.


----------



## SO143

*Chelsea Barracks ( Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners )*



> The Masterplan is based on good urban design principles. Detailed plans and elevations of buildings are not appropriate at this stage - these will follow later, and be consulted on separately. However, sufficient information has been produced to fully describe the layout, size and height of buildings, their uses and the streets and public spaces that will surround them. The Masterplanning team have also created a 'Design Code' in collaboration with our liaison group members. This code will help to guide detailed design at the next stage, once planning permission has been obtained.
> 
> The Final Masterplan has now been submitted to Westminster City Council for outline planning permission (3 December 2010). The various drawings and documents which describe the planning application can be seen here. This website contains information and planning documents relating to the Outline Planning Application for a Masterplan for the Chelsea Barracks site. Formal Outline Planning Permission was granted for the Masterplan on December 1st 2011.
> 
> Project Blue Ltd has submitted an Application under Section 73 of the Town and Country Planning Act to vary conditions 1, 26 and 53 to alter some of the approved drawings and documents to allow minor material amendments to be made to the Approved Masterplan (10/10496/OUT) for the redevelopment of the former Chelsea Barracks site in London SW1. These amendments relate solely to the size and form of Plots 1 and 2 and the relationship between them and there is no change to the maximum heights of the buildings as permitted by the Outline Planning Permission.
> 
> Project Blue Ltd and their design team have had an opportunity to review the Approved Masterplan and consider that the relationship between Plots 1 and 2 should mirror that between Plots 2 and 3. Whilst the treatment of Plots 1 and 2 in the Approved Masterplan is an entirely acceptable solution in masterplanning and design terms, it is considered that this amendment results in a more robust and legible Masterplan and a better relationship with Pimlico Square.
> 
> http://www.chelseabarracks.net/planning/index.php


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Canada Water Tower Set To Rise*
> 
> *The more observant Londonites may have noticed that work has begun on one of Barratt Homes current projects at Canada Water Building A4, which happens to be the tallest element of the project.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the tower crane now in place, work has started on the towers reinforced concrete frame whilst the construction of a protective scaffold gantry is to be erected around the underground station entrance.
> 
> Due to the operating hours of the station this will happen between 10pm and 5am each day when the station is closed, although the precise date of this work is still to be agreed with the London Underground.
> 
> Designed by Glenn Howells, the tower was first proposed in 2009. Once complete it will stand at around 80 metres in height to the tip of the façade overrun. As additional phases on the Canada Waters development the scheme includes four low-rise block forms part of Phase A that add up to 688 new homes.
> 
> Despite looking like a slim affair, the massing of the tower is actually based on nearby council blocks, Regina Point and Columbia Point.
> 
> Cladding it is a mixture of glazed panels and white vertical beams. The tower is topped by a fully glazed façade that overruns the roof by two storeys offering not only an interesting focal point but also protection for the towers roof garden.
> 
> Completion is set for 2014 with a core soon to grace the London skyline.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3022


----------



## nukey

SO143 Please do not post incorrect images and/or info.

That Rogers Stirk Harbour masterplan for Chelsea Barracks was thrown out amid huge controversy and has been replaced by another, more traditional one.


----------



## SO143

nukey said:


> SO143 Please *do not post incorrect images and/or info.*
> 
> That Rogers Stirk Harbour masterplan for Chelsea Barracks was thrown out amid huge controversy and has been replaced by another, more traditional one.


which one is incorrect and which info is wrong? i just posted the article, current state of the site and the visual images according to the official websites, as the matter of fact i have provided 2 links, one is RSH and the other one is official chelsea barracks construction website which even shows the the details of planning applications. whether they have revised or changed their masterplan is not my case and i have not got a clue about it as i am not the owner of the this construction project. all i can do is to share the current updates of the projects which are being advertised on their websites, that's it. please don't shoot the messenger btw!


----------



## nukey

following the link you gave, go to the most recent application and you get a totally different proposal than the one illustrated in the renders you posted, which have been supersede.

For the current schematic layout http://www.chelseabarracks.net/planning/downloads_revised/CB_PP_105.pdf

Can a moderator please take the images of the old superseded proposal off this thread? They give a misleading impression.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*

by *mitosan*.


----------



## SO143

nukey said:


> following the link you gave, go to the most recent application and you get a totally different proposal than the one illustrated in the renders you posted, which have been supersede.
> 
> For the current schematic layout http://www.chelseabarracks.net/planning/downloads_revised/CB_PP_105.pdf
> 
> Can a moderator please take the images of the old superseded proposal off this thread? They give a misleading impression.


i didn't know we had an expert who knows about all the details of london projects, it's great to know and i wish you would be able to contribute and promote other projects in this thread in the future. p.s do not hesitate to share us the visuals of the new chelsea barracks. cheers

at present this is what i know! (according to *the official website*)


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## PortoNuts

*Brent Civic Centre*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6707105983/


----------



## PortoNuts

Paper Mill

by *LostJohnny*.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^^^ 

What will they build? Any renders?


----------



## PortoNuts

No idea but I'm sure they aren't demolishing it just for the sake of it. :dunno:


----------



## SO143

*Aldwych Hotel WC2 ( (Foster + Partners, under construction) *









by Jamie Barras


when it's completed


----------



## PortoNuts

Do you know what was there before?


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What will they build? Any renders?





PortoNuts said:


> No idea but I'm sure they aren't demolishing it just for the sake of it. :dunno:


Principle Place










Dont expect much work once demolition is completed though..there are 2 buildings, 1 residential (160m tower) and 1 (office block 70m).

They may, if we're lucky, decide to do a speculative build on the 160m tower, as demand for City Of London flats is still very strong, but they have already had 1 tenant for the office block pull out of an agreement to move there.


----------



## PortoNuts

Let's keep high hopes.


----------



## SO143

*Tottenham Hotspur £400m stadium will be completed by 2016*
Tuesday 14th February 2012 


> Spurs have abandoned commitments to build 100 affordable homes and spend £1.2million on school improvements as they signed a new planning agreement for their new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amended planning proposals for the £400m Northumberland Development Project were unanimously approved by Haringey councillors at a meeting last night, after months of negotiations between the club, council, and Mayor of London’s office.
> 
> The original deal, signed with Haringey Council in 2010, included a £1.2m pledge to increase pupil capacity in Haringey and neighbouring Enfield, as well as a commitment that 50 per cent of homes built under the scheme would be affordable.
> 
> But those requirements have been deleted from the new document – officially called a section 106 agreement – with the remaining £15.5m cost of infrastructure and transport improvements passed to the council and the Mayor of London under an agreement reached last week.
> 
> Haringey Council will spend £9m on the regeneration scheme, while Boris Johnson has committed £18m – leaving Spurs with just £477,000 of planning commitments.
> 
> [....]


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> omg big news


Larger render:


----------



## SO143

that looks nice :bow: but where is it going to be built?


----------



## Crash_N

On the site of former Middlesex hospital in Fitzrovia


----------



## PortoNuts

*Alberta House*

by *Core Rising*.


IMG_1057 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*82 West India Dock Road - pilling machine on site*





























by *chest*.


----------



## SO143

hello porto do you know the height of that building?


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

SO143 said:


> hello porto do you know the height of that building?


"One [of two inter connected buildings] rising to 53 metres."

Source: http://www.aitchgroup.co.uk/images/82-West-India-Dock-Road-London-E9.pdf


----------



## PortoNuts

*Vancouver House*

by* Officer Dibble*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London offices get luxury residential makeover*
> 
> *Offices on some of London's most desirable streets will revert to their original use as homes as developers cash in on rising luxury house prices, leaving deep-pocketed hedge funds to dominate the shrinking supply of more costly commercial space.*
> 
> Prices for the best central London homes have risen sharply on the back of strong overseas demand from individuals seeking an investment to shield their wealth from the euro zone debt crisis and Arab Spring uprisings, property experts said.
> 
> Residential values are now more than 3,000 pounds per square foot in the upmarket Mayfair and St James's neighborhoods versus about 2,000 pounds for offices, property agent H2SO said.
> 
> One recently converted property is the early nineteenth century terrace 3-10 Grosvenor Crescent, which was turned into a block of luxury apartments by the Duke of Westminster's property company Grosvenor Group.
> 
> "It was originally residential, then became commercial as the head office of the British Red Cross and then converted back after they moved out in 2005," said Ian Morrison, director of London estate development at Grosvenor.
> 
> About 3.2 million square feet of office space in London's West End district, which includes Mayfair, St James's and Belgravia, was converted into homes between 2000 and 2010, H2SO said.
> 
> The areas are also popular with hedge fund managers who set up offices there to distinguish themselves from the traditional investment banks, located in the City and Canary Wharf financial districts, that many of them came from. The district's high-end shops and restaurants are an added attraction.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/02/23/uk-britain-property-luxury-idUKTRE81M1EZ20120223


----------



## potto

Ah yes the Tory policy to help with the (top end) housing shortage, to cash in on the global mayhem.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Quadrant 3 now 60 per cent let*
> 
> *The Crown Estate has today announced that we have signed Telefónica Digital and Halfords Media to over 7,500 m2 (80,000 ft2) of office space at our AirW1 scheme, part of the Quadrant 3 redevelopment just off the southern end of Regent Street. The mixed use scheme, which completed four months ahead of schedule in November 2012, is now by rental value over 60 per cent let.*
> 
> Contracts have been exchanged with Telefónica and in February it will commence fitting out the entire fourth and fifth floors, totalling 4,700 m2 (51,000 ft2), with a view to moving in over the summer. The space will be the global headquarters of Telefónica's new digital division which has been formed to lead the company's growth in the digital world. Approximately 400 employees will be based in the office, which will also be a showcase for technology innovation for customers and partners. In January Halfords Media will start fitting out the entire third floor, which totals 2,800 m2 (30,000 ft2). Both companies have agreed 15 year leases for undisclosed rents.
> 
> In November, Generation Investment Management, the investment management firm dedicated to long term, sustainable investing, also signed a 15 year lease for AirW1's 2,000 m2 (21,300 ft2) top floor.
> 
> ...


http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/new...ca-and-halfords-media-to-air-w1-office-space/


----------



## rst22

SO143 said:


> *CPP invests in London's Victoria Circle*
> Feb 15, 2012 9:16 AM ET


Is this the same as the Victoria Twin Towers Project?


----------



## SO143

different project


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Work begins on £9m extension of Southside Shopping Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Work has begun on a £9m extension of Southside Shopping Centre. After planning was sent was given by Wandsworth Borough Council last year, the initial phase of the £48m investment project has commenced.*
> 
> The revamp will see three new retail stores and the creation of three restaurant units at the centre. The units have already been snapped up by Neapolitan pizzeria, Rossopomodoro, steak restaurant CattleGrid and Japanese noodle bar, Wagamama.
> 
> The initial £9m development is expected to take a year to complete with a the new restaurants and shops due to open in early 2012. More than 60 new permanent jobs will be created at the new stores and restaurants.
> 
> Neil Churchill, General Manager at Southside said: "It's fantastic to see the building works beginning in earnest at Southside Shopping Centre.
> 
> "It's further evidence of Southside's ongoing commitment to and investment in Wandsworth, introducing attractive new street-facing stores and dining facilities that will significantly improve the centre's appearance and strengthen Wandsworth's evening economy."


http://www.wandsworthguardian.co.uk...___9m_extension_of_Southside_Shopping_Centre/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Rathbone Market - 74 m - 22 floors*

by* wawd*.


Rathbone Market Construction by wawd, on Flickr


Rathbone Market Construction by wawd, on Flickr


Rathbone Market Construction by wawd, on Flickr


Rathbone Market Construction by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Plans Surface For Robin Hood Gardens Scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The soon to be demolished Robin Hood Gardens, part of the Aberfeldy Estate in Poplar, is just the most iconic part of a widespread regeneration plan for the area.*
> 
> In the place of the Smithson designed concrete council block, and the other buildings of the estate will be 1,700 new homes... a massive increase from the 297 that are there right now. This is only possible because the plans for the new development, which is being helmed by the Swan Housing Association, see much of the green space between the buildings built on too.
> 
> Phase 1 will be the demolition of Robin Hood Gardens and new homes constructed on an area between Blair Street and East India Dock Road. On the southern half of this phase will be the tallest, three ten floor tall residential buildings. The northern part will see ones of between four and six floors constructed.
> 
> Between these will be the central west-east axis of East India Green, a tree lined street that connects to East India Green Gateway which is intended as the eastern entrance for the Aberfeldy New Village, as it's called. On the western side of phase 1 will be a north-south route going from East India Dock Road to Braithwaite Park to its north, crossing Blair Street in the process thanks to a newly planned pedestrian bridge.
> 
> Braithwaite Park is currently simply a piece of open green land, but the longer term plans for the area suggest that it will be landscaped into a new public park. The intention to do so would deal with one of the main problems that Robin Hood Gardens has suffered from.
> 
> Although there is an abundance of greenery on the site, almost half of it is currently open space, there is little landscaping and it is simply there without any points of public interest. A successful replacement will have to offer proper public amenity, rather than create a no mans land with a slab block in its middle.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3038


----------



## PortoNuts

*Pioneer Point*

by *Core Rising*.


Pioneer point in Ilford. by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London new homes market continues to appeal to Middle East investors*
> 
> *With property prices stable and rents at an all-time high, international demand for new homes in London continues to rise.*
> 
> The latest Central London Residential Market report published by Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL) shows that overseas nationals continue to view the London property market as a safe investment haven. Last year, the company says that it sold in the region of £1.3bn worth of new build homes in London to foreign purchasers, with the greatest hike in demand coming from homebuyers based in the Middle East.
> 
> The report shows that property investors from the Middle East accounted for about 9%, up from 5% in 2010. The Middle East now accounts for the second largest group of foreign investors into the London residential market after nationals from the Asia Pacific region who accounted for 15% of overall sales.
> 
> Despite wider concerns about the UK economy, the London property market, particularly in Zone one, continued to perform strongly in 2011, with property prices appreciating across most parts of the capital, fuelled by a chronic undersupply of residential properties in relation to the high number of national and international homebuyers looking to find a property in the capital.
> 
> Home prices in London are expected to rise further in 2012. JLL projects that Central London prices could grow by 4% this year, 5% in 2013 and peak at 8% in 2014. Rents are also expected to increase by 7% by the end of 2012 and 8% in 2013; an attractive proposition for property investors.
> 
> Although research shows that two-bedroom homes in London are recording the greatest capital growth, JLL report that the majority of Middle Eastern investors are primarily looking for large family homes with three- to four-bedrooms, ranging in value from £2.4 to £15m.
> 
> The most popular areas to buy property are Lancaster Gate, Marble Arch, Knightsbridge, Belgravia, Mayfair, Kensington, Regent's Park and St John's Wood.
> 
> Ben Stroud of Jones Lang LaSalle said: "Middle Eastern investors have strong historic links to the London property market and have typically invested for the longer term. We are definitely seeing increased interest both in terms of volume as well as the variety of locations that regional investors are interested in.
> 
> "London continues to offer solid growth potential and its twinned status as an accessible capital city and financial centre, alongside a stable political system and transparent legal framework, continues to attract interest from across the Middle East.
> 
> "London's reputation as a safe haven for investors is being reinforced by global troubles not undermined. Additional incentives such as a weak Sterling and a favourable tax system are also making it more attractive amongst a range of potential foreign investors."


http://www.whathouse.co.uk/news/Lon...ntinues-to-appeal-to-Middle-East-investor-352


----------



## el palmesano

JGG said:


> True, but whilst the scale of King's Cross Central is modest, it stands out for its friendliness (new squares, parks, restored waterways) and combination of old and new (apartment buildings in gas holders, new use for old warehouses).
> 
> Living inside a historical gas holder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new square (note the Eurostar passing by in the back and the park lining the railway track):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial view (notice the little marina for narrow-boats, just next to the CTRL track):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massing:


what about that??


----------



## aarhusforever

The most important city in the world...*#1*


----------



## SO143

does anyone know what is going on at this site? is that building being demolished?









by JulesFoto


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kings Cross*

originally posted by *flange*.


















Images from http://www.networkrail.co.uk/New_Kings_Cross.aspx


----------



## PortoNuts

by *csk*.

*Saffron Square:*










*New Croydon Council HQ (Bernard Weatherhill House)*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Chanel 'snaps up 20,000 sq ft of London offices at New Bond Street'*
> 
> *Luxury fashion house Chanel has agreed to rent nearly 20,000 sq ft of space for new London offices at 158/159 New Bond Street.*
> 
> A report from CoStar UK has revealed the designer brand will move staff into the new base above its flagship retail space. The headquarters will be housed across floors two to four.
> 
> Chanel moved into the building two years ago after Nicole Farhi decided to transfer to new premises. It agreed to a 25-year lease at a zone A rate and last month received approval to double the size of the designer store.
> 
> The former tenant of the London offices was Rathbone Brothers, whose 15-year lease runs out in April. The firm paid £33.50 per sq ft, the publication stated.
> 
> Both Bond and New Bond Street are popular with luxury retailers. Savills noted last month that Belstaff had agreed to take a 20-year lease at 135/137 New Bond Street, paying a record rent of £3 million a year.
> 
> To be renamed Belstaff House, the Grade II-listed building will provide the fashion house with around 25,000 sq ft of space over six levels.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Chan...don-offices-at-New-Bond-Street/801319234.aspx


----------



## PortoNuts

*New London Bridge House - The Place*

by* cybertect*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *City Peninsula Completes At Last*
> 
> *The first of what will eventually be dozens of major residential towers on the Greenwich Peninsula has finally been finished and is now opening its doors to residents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Peninsula, built on plot M0102, has been designed by Stock Woolstencroft Architects for Bellway Homes and built by Ardmore Construction. The scheme features two towers, one of 20 floors that overlooks the River Thames, and the other of 11, plus a shorter block that ranges from 2 to 5 storeys which bounds the adjacent street.
> 
> Between the buildings are two new landscaped courtyards that creates a self contained urban space for the residents to enjoy. There are additional outdoor spaces in the form of a green terrace and a brown terrace, plus touches of hanging greenery on the walls.
> 
> In total the development contains 229 new housing units, largely apartments but also a small number of townhouses and maisonettes, 60 of these will be affordable and managed by the London + Quadrant Housing Trust.
> 
> Cladding the building is blue brickwork, white render, plus touches of timber on some parts of the lower floors. To help green the building it has a biomass generator, and can be integrated via CHP into the proposed Greenwich Peninsula Energy Centre once that eventually opens.
> 
> With the scheme now completed eyes will be turning to what gets constructed next. As joint developer of the Greenwich Peninsula, Quintain Estates, recently announced their desire to progress with a further three buildings it seems City Peninsula will not stand alone for too long.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3039


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

SO143 said:


> it's a shame this valuable land will be filled with a midget building hno:


Indeed, quite a shame. The plot is prime location for a skyscraper. hno:hno:


----------



## PortoNuts

They won't build a skyscraper just because we want them to. If it fills the needs of the tenant, that's what they care about.

It might not be a skyscraper but I wouldn't call a 700,00 sq ft building a 'midget'.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *In the shadow of the Shard: Why the next generation of skycrapers is struggling to get off the ground *
> 
> *The Shard already dominates the capital's skyline and Liverpool, Brighton, Glasgow and east London are next in line for the tower treatment. Or are they?*
> 
> Even as the mighty Shard on the banks of the Thames shoots towards its opening in May, plans for tall buildings from London to Liverpool are being knocked down as opposition grows to the tall, the ostentatious, the showy and "iconic". And the people knocking Britain's new towers back are not necessarily traditional conservatives and architectural purists, but young activists and many people usually associated with the avant-garde.
> 
> Last year, architect Amanda Levete's 25-storey tower in Shoreditch, east London was set to rise from the Huntingdon Estate, overlooking downtown's favourite edgy backwater, Redchurch Street, but was knocked back by a group of highly motivated residents including a clutch of high-profile artists, Misses Emin and Whiteread among them. More recently, a plan for a so-called eco-tower next to Dalston's Kingsland station – the hipster hub of east London – has just been repelled until further notice. With 130 flats, and fashionable accoutrements such as vertical gardens, it was designed by architects BFLS, which designed the now-familiar Strata tower in Elephant and Castle. In south London, two towers in the Vauxhall Cross development have been nixed for now, following ardent campaigning.
> 
> And the pro-low phenomenon is not just restricted to London. In Liverpool, the Liverpool Waters development, currently the UK's biggest planning application including a scraper of considerable height, has been set back following local opposition and has even raised the objection of Unesco (the city's Maritime Mercantile City is a World Heritage Site), which cited the possibility of a "serious loss of historical authenticity". There has been similar disquiet in Scotland, at the second phase of high-rise developments in the Glasgow Harbour site.
> 
> In one sense, these buildings are seen as out of time – signed off in the boom, built in the bust – and also out of place, particularly in classic four-storey Victorian streetscapes such as Dalston's. "It is inappropriate to the area, and full of 'greenwash'," says Bill Parry-Davies of Open Dalston, a group that campaigned against the tower, who says that nearby Waltham Forest has also had a similar application beside its station, indicating a trend. Parry-Davies is pleased, therefore, that Hackney Planning Committee recently rejected the exclusively private 18-storey tower block, where apartments rose from about £400,000 into six-figure sums.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...struggling-to-get-off-the-ground-7574496.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Capital's trophy homes buck the property trend*
> 
> *One estate agent, Savills, has more than 50 houses on sale for more than £15 million in the capital.*
> 
> The company sells properties in some of the most exclusive parts of the country and said multi-millionaire foreign investors were behind the strength of the market.
> 
> Big money buyers from Russia, the Middle East and Asia see an investment in bricks and mortar in London as a safe haven, as prices rarely fall and Britain has a transparent legal system, the Daily Mail reported.
> 
> Rupert Sebag-Montefiore, chairman of Savills Residential UK, said that London was "detached" from the rest of the country.
> 
> "It's an international market and the higher you go up the price bracket the more international it becomes," he told the Mail.
> 
> He said a home in London was seen by members of the international jet-set as a must-have in their property portfolio along with homes in the south of France, ski chalets and boltholes in Paris and New York.
> 
> "They're buying trophy homes like people used to collect vintage cars," said Mr Sebag-Montefiore.
> 
> Savills was among agents managing the sale of the penthouse at One Hyde Park in Knightsbridge that sold for a British record £140 million in late 2010.
> 
> The six-bedroom flat, covering two floors and boasting views across the Serpentine, was snapped up by Ukrainian steel and coal billionaire Rinat Akhmetov.
> 
> Currently on sale is an eight-bedroom mansion in The Bishop's Avenue in north London, listed at £39.95million. It boasts a cinema, lift, leisure complex, eight reception rooms, and two flats for staff.
> 
> The buyers of a nine-bedroom mansion in St John's Wood, on offer at £39 million, will have use of a games room with bar, cinema, pool, gym, sauna, and steam rooms as well as a separate muse house.
> 
> They can also rub shoulders with A-list celebrity neighbours although not all of them will have splashed so much cash on their property. Sir Paul McCartney bought his home in the area for £40,000 in the 1960s.
> 
> While prices may be booming in the capital, a survey from estate agent Knight Frank found that nationwide, most homeowners expected prices to fall in March for the 21st consecutive month.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...als-trophy-homes-buck-the-property-trend.html


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> They won't build a skyscraper just because we want them to. If it fills the needs of the tenant, that's what they care about.
> 
> It might not be a skyscraper but I wouldn't call a 700,00 sq ft building a 'midget'.


so when the international companies and investors demand for more office spaces, will this shorty be demolished and replaced with a taller skyscraper? hno:


----------



## PortoNuts

I didn't said that. I said that projects for one single tenant are probably made for its needs.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by *The Shard Baby*.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

16.3.2012 by The Shard Baby 5, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Bloomberg Place



Bob! said:


> From skyscrapernews.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg Place, London. All rights reserved. Copyright Holder - Hayes Davidson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg Place South, London. All rights reserved. Copyright Holder - Hayes Davidson


----------



## PortoNuts

Kings Cross in all its glory. 

by *RedArkady*.


DSC01506 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01504 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01503 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01502 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01501 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01500 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01499 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01498 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01496 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01494 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01493 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01526 by RedArkady, on Flickr

DSC01525 by RedArkady, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sales of two cities*
> 
> *For the moment, at least, New York and London remain the grandes dames of the property world. There may be excitement over growth economies, and fears over a relative decline in the west, but the super-rich still want to park their money in these two “old world” metropolises.*
> 
> Together with Hong Kong, New York and London offer some of the world’s most expensive real estate and their property markets have held firm amid chaos elsewhere, to the point where they have dislocated from their national counterparts. Both cities offer lifestyle and business opportunities – coupled with security – that attract investment from around the world. So it follows that the conventions and processes surrounding property purchase would be much the same in these two hubs – the language of wealth being an international one – and yet this is far from the case.
> 
> Last month Savills sent Lindsay Cuthill, head of their south-west London region, to shadow brokers at Stribling & Associates in New York. Elizabeth Stribling, founder and president of Stribling, describes the two estate agencies as “natural realty partners” serving “the same demanding upper end clientele”, and since 2010 they have benefited from a formal association. However, the three-week residency revealed as many differences as similarities between the two markets and the working practices of estate agents either side of the Atlantic.
> 
> What both cities certainly do share is a growing obsession with super-prime development, and their flashiest projects are pitched competitively. One 57, known colloquially as “New York’s answer to London’s One Hyde Park” is due to open in autumn 2013. The duplex penthouse here is priced at $115m (a three-storey penthouse at the latter sold for £136m last year) and pricing has been between $3,500 and $9,000 per sq ft (One Hyde Park has been achieving £6,000 per sq ft). One 57 will be New York City’s tallest residential building and, with its flat front and curved crown, will loom like a vast periscope, with views spanning the length of Central Park and beyond.
> 
> Presentations from Extell, the developers of One 57, are deadpan, bordering on aggressive, and bristling with optimism about international buyers. Like London, New York has seen some high-profile sales to wealthy Russians – last month a penthouse at 15 Central Park West sold to Ekaterina Rybolovleva, the 22-year-old daughter of Russian billionaire Dmitry Rybolovlev, for $88m – but the hype can be misleading.
> 
> According to research compiled exclusively for the Financial Times by Knight Frank, foreign buyers in London now constitute 85 per cent of super-prime purchases compared with 50 per cent in New York. And a report published last November by the same estate agents, which ranked the top five prime global markets by purchaser motive – business, education, tax, lifestyle, security and investment – featured New York just once, as number one for business. Much has been made of South American investment in major US cities but Knight Frank’s research identifies the UK, France and Italy as the three most important nationalities currently investing in New York property.
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/be042628-6c5e-11e1-b00f-00144feab49a.html#axzz1pVsVwmTg


----------



## SO143

a new tower in canary wharf 

by chest















































the construction chest


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I love that tower


----------



## SO143

*GREAT NEWS *



> *Mayor of London Boris Johnson names Chelsfield as developer in £1.2bn ($1.91 billion) London project*
> 
> Sir Stuart Lipton’s Chelsfield Partners has been named preferred bidder to develop the Silvertown Quays site in the Royal Docks in London.
> 
> Chelsfield, alongside partners Imagination Europe and First Base are planning more than 3m sq ft of mixed-use space on the 50-acre docklands site owned by Government.
> 
> It won the bid race with plans to build branded pavilions which will showcase and exhibit products from leading global brands.
> 
> The development will create about 9,500 permanent jobs once completed as well as providing 2.3 m sq ft of commercial and retail space and around 4,000 homes.
> 
> Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: “Despite one of the harshest economic climates in decades an urban renaissance is underway in east London and I have no doubt that Silvertown Quays will become a business destination of worldwide appeal.”
> 
> Robert Burrow, chief executive of Chelsfield, said: “Chelsfield with our partners Imagination Europe and First Base are delighted to be chosen as preferred developer for The Silvertown. Chelsfield has for many years valued East London as a growth area.”
> 
> “We originated Stratford City, which is now a thriving successful mixed used centre. We believe The Silvertown development will be equally successful as it will create a new London destination for technology, medical and brand companies.
> 
> “There will be a mixture of sales, education, research and innovation centres which will be surrounded by housing and other uses to make The Silvertown another major East London mixed use project.”
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com...wins-1-2bn-silvertown-quays-royal-docks-race/








> *St. James's Market (£400m) development to create 45,000sq.ft of restaurant, retail and leisure space*
> 
> The Crown Estate has launched plans for a £400m redevelopment of three sites in St. James's which will create 45,000sq.ft of restaurant, retail and leisure space in the area between Regent Street and Haymarket in central London.
> 
> http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Ven...0sq.ft-of-restaurant-retail-and-leisure-space






*The Government confirmed an extra £150m today for the Get Britain Building fund to boost the total available for stalled construction projects to £570m.*






> *Bam Construct wins £23m London office revamp*
> Aaron Morby | Mon 19th March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derwent London has awarded Bam Construct a £23m contract to upgrade a former government office block in central London.
> 
> It is the second major office revamp job to be awarded by Derwent London to bam after it successfully overhauled a former Bank of Scotland office building in the Angel.
> 
> Bam will alter and extend 1 Page Street in Westminster, which was used by Westminster Hospital in the 1960s and more recently as a home for the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs.
> 
> The 110,000 sq ft scheme will include a steel frame extension, removal and disposal of the existing façade and replacing it with modern brick and punched windows.
> 
> New lifts, external works, and mechanical and electrical services will be provided, as well as raised floors and suspended ceilings.
> 
> Construction director Mike Donegan said: “The project will require a comprehensive reworking of the existing building, particularly given its historic uses.
> 
> “The London commercial sector is beginning to improve after a difficult few years and BAM is proving that it is well placed to play a big role in its future.”
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/03/19/bam-construct-wins-23m-london-office-revamp/








> *King's College (University of London) gets £20m donation for law school*
> 
> King's College London has been given £20m for its law school, the largest donation from an individual in the university's history.
> 
> The donation from Dickson Poon, a Hong Kong-based philanthropist, is thought to be the biggest ever to a British or European law faculty.
> 
> The money will form part of a £40m investment programme.
> 
> The law school, to be renamed The Dickson Poon School of Law, has been in operation for more than 175 years.
> 
> The money will be used to help the department grow in the field of transnational law, create research positions and a scholarship scheme.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17428638








> *ISG signs a £20 Million London 5* Hotel Scheme*
> (19/03/2012)
> 
> ISG signed a £20 million fast-track project to convert the existing Queen Anne’s Chambers building in Westminster into a five star luxury InterContinental Hotel for developer Supreme Hotels.
> 
> Located on Broadway and close to the Houses of Parliament, the site was originally developed as a hospital, later to become home to the Government’s Treasury Solicitor. The underused buildings will now be transformed by ISG into one cohesive luxury hotel – The InterContinental London Westminster, with completion scheduled for the end of 2012.
> 
> ISG will fit out 256 en-suite guest bedrooms on levels one to six, including several suites and a large presidential suite on level six, where ISG will also create an ‘Executive Club’ bar and lounge area. The ground floor will be configured to provide an open plan layout with various guest areas flowing seamlessly into one another. The ground floor reception will lead through to a tea lounge, then into a winter garden area, contemporary restaurant and finally a feature pub.
> 
> The project involves structural alterations to facilitate the open plan layout across the basement and ground floor levels and to knit the three structures into a single unified building. ISG will also install seven new lifts within the building – three front of house, three back of house and one fire service access lift - and will construct a feature helical staircase from basement to ground floor.
> 
> Back of house offices and facilities, including the restaurant and bar kitchens will be located on the ground floor. Across the basement level, ISG will create a range of conference and banqueting accommodation, along with a gym for hotel guests. Further back of house facilities will also be located in the basement along with the hotel’s plant room and IT infrastructure.
> 
> http://www.constructionnewsportal.com/construction_article8131.html


----------



## hoodedvillain

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ I love that tower


So you like buildings with no creativity or imagination that look like a box?


----------



## SO143

Skylines Village | Isle of Dogs | 152m/92m/87m/70m/51m/30m | 45/25/24/19/13/11 fl | App

http://planreg.towerhamlets.gov.uk/...n=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/11/03617



















The Proposed Development has been designed by Terry Farrells architects. The Proposed Development will redevelop the whole of the current site. All of the existing buildings on site will be demolished and replaced with a number of modern structures.

These new buildings will comprise a number of standalone and interlinked buildings that will vary in both height and massing and are arranged in 4 buildings comprising of 5 blocks A, B, B1, C, D. The proposal will include a maximum 2 storey basement and tallest structure within the Proposed Development (Block B1) will be up to 152.7 metres above ordnance datum (m AOD) in height.

The Proposed Development will be residential led (providing 749 private units of which 242 (38% of rooms) are affordable, but also providing offices, retail units and community infrastructure. A double level basement is also proposed for car parking and 0.96 hectares of open space will be created.

The overall proposed massing is higher to the north of the Site (Building B1) with the height of the buildings stepping down to the south (Building A). This design creates a gentle transition from the office district heights to the north and the residential areas to the south of the Site. At the core of the architectural concept is the creation of two building groups (Buildings A and B and Buildings B1 and C) on the Site which define an active open space at the heart of the Site. The space between the two building groups consists of a sequence of spaces that run northsouth through the Site and allow for pedestrian movement and different uses and activities within the Site and act as transitional spaces between the urban environment on the junction of Limeharbour and Marsh Wall and the residential areas to the south.

The Proposed Development is comprised of four separate buildings. These are summarised as follows:

• Building A – A mixture of one to five bedroom affordable social rental accommodation. Building A is made up of two blocks, ranging from 13 (Building A2, northern building, 51.2m AOD) to 19 storeys (Building A1, southern building, 70m AOD). There are a number of retail units at ground floor level;

• Building B – A mixture of studio to penthouse private residential units, with commercial units on the ground and first floor. The building is 25 storeys (up to 92.8 m AOD) high.

• Building B1 – A mixture of studio to penthouse private residential units, with retail units from ground level to the fourth floor, in a multi-tiered single block with a single 45 storey tower (152.7 m AOD). There is a five storey annex to the tower (27.4 m AOD), separating it from Building C, containing commercial units and community usage on the ground floor.

• Building C – Building C is set in a number of blocks (C1 to C3), losing height from west to east. The highest element is 24 storeys (87.9 m AOD) and the lowest element 11 storeys (30.5 m AOD). The building contains a mixture of one bedroom to three bedroom private, affordable and intermediate residential units, with a commercial units at ground floor level; and Skylines ES Non-Technical Summary NTS-7

• Pavilion D (part of Building B) – A community/retail pavilion, 2 storeys (up to 16m AOD) high. A two level basement will cover the majority of the Site and will include parking level -2 (to a depth of -0.4 m AOD) and parking level -1 (to a depth of +2.25 m AOD) 189 car parking spaces, 32 motorcycle spaces, 1060 bicycle spaces, the plant and waste storage rooms. Access to the basement car park will be via the south west corner of the Site.


----------



## SO143

cybertect said:


> A couple of photos from yesterday afternoon:
> 
> Cores and cranes from Druid Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Borough Viaduct bridge on Borough High Street. The grey crane belongs to that site on the corner of London Bridge Street, that I'm still not entirely sure what's happening to.


:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

:master:



SO143 said:


> Skylines Village | Isle of Dogs | 152m/92m/87m/70m/51m/30m | 45/25/24/19/13/11 fl | App


----------



## PortoNuts

Core Rising said:


> Deptford and Maple Quays from Greenwich Park.
> 
> 
> Regeneration in Deptford by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20 Fenchurch Street by corerising, on Flickr


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New St James's offices revealed by The Crown Estate*
> 
> *Three sites in St James's are to be redeveloped to deliver new mixed-use space, including London offices. The £400 million Crown Estate project is expected to provide 300,000 sq ft of extra space, with the lead scheme entitled St James's Market. *
> 
> Designed by Make Architects, the plans cover the transformation of 52-56 Haymarket and 14-20 Regent Street. The latter buildings will be given a makeover, while the Haymarket block will be replaced.
> 
> Once the redevelopment is complete, 45,000 sq ft of retail premises will be available for brands, along with 200,000 sq ft of St James's offices. In addition, the construction of 40,000 sq ft of new homes is on the cards.
> 
> Commenting on the news, head of development at The Crown Estate Alastair Smart said: "Our long-term vision for the area will protect St James's distinct niche in the West End office market, enhance its position as a stimulating and eclectic shopping and dining destination, create new homes, improve the public realm and above all, protect St James's celebrated heritage."
> 
> Last month, the organisation revealed a new fashion, lifestyle and retail hub would soon open at Regent Street's southern end. As well as first-class retail space, new Grade A London offices, restaurant and homes will also be delivered under the £300 million mixed-use development.
> 
> The facility - Quadrant 3 - will house stores including Whole Foods Market, Jack Space, Wolsey and Stone Island. The latter's chief executive Carlo Rivetti explained why the brand wanted to move from Beak Street to the new retail quarter, stating its "great location" and the "non-stop consumer flow from Regent Street and Piccadilly Circus".
> 
> In total, Quadrant 3 is 270,000 sq ft in size, with 200,000 sq ft of this Grade A London offices. At the end of last year, Generation Investment Management agreed to a 15-year lease for more than 21,000 sq ft of space across the top floor.


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/New-St-Jamess-offices-revealed-by-The-Crown-Estate/801320340.aspx


----------



## PortoNuts

*Thames Tunnel*



> *Sewage project guidelines approved*
> 
> *New planning guidelines for major sewage projects in England have been approved by MPs, with two London projects detailed.*
> 
> The national policy statement sets out the Government's policy for waste water developments of "national significance". The document refers to two proposed projects, both designed to deal with the sewage produced by London.
> 
> Environment minister Richard Benyon said: "The Waste Water National Policy Statement sets out Government policy for the provision of waste water infrastructure of national significance in England.
> 
> "It will be used by the Planning Inspectorate, as the examining body from April, and the Secretary of State as the decision maker, as the primary basis for making decisions on development consent for nationally significant infrastructure projects."
> 
> The statement detailed two proposed developments of national significance: the sewage treatment works at Deephams in north-east London and the Thames Tunnel.
> 
> "London's sewerage is under considerable pressure due to a system that is close to capacity and due to changing land use in London and, of course, population expansion.
> 
> "This leads to frequent spills of untreated waste water containing sewage into the tidal reaches of the Thames, which has a negative impact on its water quality.
> 
> "Resolving this issue has been subject to extensive and comprehensive studies, including the consideration of a wide range of alternative solutions for more than a decade now, as a result of which the Government is satisfied that the development of the Thames Tunnel, when compared to the alternatives, is the most cost-effective and timely solution to address the problem of untreated sewage discharging into the River Thames."
> 
> Shadow water minister Gavin Shuker said Labour had some concerns over the Government's strategy and said there had been omissions in the water white paper. But he said: "The principle of the waste hierarchy should apply to any new project under the national policy statement. More can be done to encourage new processes that harness the organic value of it. We welcome this national policy statement and we will not be opposing it tonight."
> 
> Simon Hughes, Lib Dem MP for Bermondsey and Old Southwark, said he thought there was time for a review panel of people who did not have a vested interest in the project, to be able to report to those who did, before final plans were drawn up. He added that questions remained about the project's environmental objectives, sustainability and cost.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...vCisLGQ645ECBQ?docId=B42281991332198044A00000


----------



## SO143

> *Early plans for Shell Centre development revealed*
> Thursday 22 March 2012
> 
> South Bank residents and workers have a second chance this week to see the latest exhibition of plans for the redevelopment of the Shell Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's concept masterplan exhibition has been extended to allow locals a further chance to comment on the early proposals from architects Squire & Partners.
> 
> The exhibition includes early sketches of the possible configuration of the new development. Up to eight new buildings are proposed, ranging from 8 to 35 storeys in height. The existing Shell Centre tower, which will be retained, is 27 storeys high.
> 
> Two of the new buildings will provide office space whilst the remainder could either be residential or offices or a combination of the two.
> 
> There is also potential for a new 'cultural facility' in the centre of the development – or a new entrance to Waterloo Underground Station with better access from the South Bank and Belvedere Road.
> 
> A new pedestrian route could also be created alongside the railway arches to the north of the site.
> 
> The development is a joint venture by Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar.
> 
> "We have been thrilled with the number of people who have participated in the public consultation so far – each making a valuable contribution to our vision for the site," said a spokesman for the developers.
> 
> "Our objective is to maintain this open, dynamic and ongoing conversation with the South Bank community and all stakeholders throughout the planning process."
> 
> This week the developers announced that they have appointed Townshend Landscape Architects to design the public realm and open spaces of the development.
> 
> "We are delighted to be part of the team on this landmark development in the heart of London," says Robert Townshend. "The scheme affords a wonderful opportunity to create a key piece of unique sustainable public realm which can be interwoven into the historic setting of the Shell Centre."
> 
> • The public exhibition, in the former Shell Centre foyer on York Road, is open on Thursday 22 March 4pm-7pm and Saturday 24 March 11am-4pm


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5898


----------



## SO143

> *London Mayor Boris Johnson hails £1.2 billion plan for derelict city area*
> A historic part of east London that has lain derelict for decades is in line for a £1.2bn transformation creating about 9,500 jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson, the Mayor of London, has revealed that property developer Chelsfield has been chosen by the London Development Agency (LDA) as preferred developer of the 50-acre site. It will bring commercial and retail use to the Silvertown Quays scheme within the Royal Docks enterprise zone.
> 
> “Despite one of the harshest economic climates in decades an urban renaissance is under way in east London and I have no doubt that Silvertown Quays will become a business destination of worldwide appeal,” Mr Johnson said.
> 
> The development will include 228,570 square metres of commercial and retail space, and 126,440 square metres of housing. Education, research and innovation centres will also feature. The LDA said a final contract would be concluded within a few months.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...n-hails-1.2m-plan-for-derelict-city-area.html






> *4 fabulous new 5-star hotels in London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view across the Thames from London's new Corinthia Hotel-- that pointy building surrounded by cranes in the background is The Shard, Europe's newest, tallest building. (Photo: Chris McGinnis)
> 
> I love London for many reasons, most of which revolve around my career in the travel biz. To me, the city just feels like the center of the universe, so every time London calls, I answer!
> 
> The dynamic London hotel scene is endlessly fascinating. There is always plenty of experimentation, unusual quirks and something new or unusual to check out.
> 
> In preparation for the visitor onslaught brought on by they upcoming Summer Olympics, I recently took off across the pond for a peek at the London hotel scene, and found four fabulous new (or newly renovated) five-star properties worth checking into.
> 
> Even if you can’t spend the night, it’s worth stopping by their lively lobbies to have a drink and a gawk at the cool design, have a meal or just to sit and enjoy the outstanding people watching.
> 
> ....


http://blog.sfgate.com/cmcginnis/2012/03/22/4-fabulous-5-star-hotels-in-london/






> *BUDGET 2012: Boris island airport could get lift off as Osborne rips up 60 years of planning law to drive economy forward’*
> 
> *
> Move signals support for airport in the Thames Estuary
> Northern England to see investment in 'neglected' transport infrastructure
> *The potential of a new airport in the Thames estuary a step closer after Mr Osborne warned that Britain needed to ‘confront the lack of airport capacity’ in the South East of England.
> 
> The Government aviation review is currently looking at the project - dubbed 'Boris island' after London Mayor Boris Johnson.
> 
> The £50billion airport would be capable of handling 150 million passengers annually.
> 
> Mr Osborne’s comments are also set to anger environmentalists and fuel concerns that the Government is softening on its opposition to the expansion of Heathrow airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The relaxation of planning law is seen as a sign of approval for a new airport to the east of London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The £50billion airport would be capable of handling 150 million passengers annually.
> 
> Mr Osborne said: 'We're the first British government to set out in a National Infrastructure Plan the projects we are going to prioritise in the coming decade.
> 
> 'The roads, railways, clean energy and water, and broadband networks we need are all identified.
> 
> .....


----------



## LondonFox

Holy shit!

Amazing news... I really thought this project was dead in the water... thank you Chancellor Osbourne... seems he really is set on driving the UK's economy higher... and investment for Northern Infrastructure too.. equally good news.


----------



## SO143

^ it's true, the amazing things are happening not only in london but across the uk 

some workers are digging massive underground tunnels for the cross rail, pics taken under the canary wharf 

_
Where the TBM will arrive in a few months time by IanVisits, on Flickr


The bottom of the Crossrail station at Canary Wharf by IanVisits, on Flickr_


----------



## PortoNuts

I didn't things tunnels could look so nice. :lol:


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

> London Mayor Boris Johnson hails £1.2m plan for derelict city area


Someone at the Telegraph needs to correct that title, they're out by a factor of 1,000! Billion rather than million... Anyway, the project is fantastic; regeneration of areas is always good news.

However, a bit more concerned about the airport. Is there really not a more suitable place for this behemoth than the middle of the Thames estuary...? I'm all for more air capacity, but it shouldn't just bulldoze environmental concerns.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place* is really coming together. 

by *cybertect*.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I was not able to find the numbers for 2011, but here the ones from 2010 for top 10 purchasers of £1 million-plus property. From the info, that I was able to find, in 2011, the percentage of foreign purchases climbed for the first time above the 50%, largely driven by demand from wealthy investors from Asia, Middle-East, Russia and the Eurozone.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> I was not able to find the numbers for 2011, but here the ones from 2010 for top 10 purchasers of £1 million-plus property. From the info, that I was able to find, in 2011, the percentage of foreign purchases climbed for the first time above the 50%, largely driven by demand from wealthy 3rd world dictators, Russian Mafia scum, corrupt politicians, middle east Arabs looking to break every Muslim rule in the book and local tax dodging parasites from Asia, Middle-East, Russia and the Eurozone.


Corrected for accuracy...being top of that list is nothing to be proud of for London...


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London is top city for investment, KPMG report says*
> 
> *London remains the top city in the world for foreign investment, according to a report that reflects the rise of emerging economies.*
> 
> The next two cities are Shanghai and Hong Kong, China's financial capitals, consulting firm KPMG and Greater Paris Investment Agency said.
> 
> Brazil's Sao Paulo had the biggest leap, to fourth, increasing investment by 160% over the past two years. Other cities in the Bric group of nations also rose strongly.
> 
> Brazil, Russia, India and China are all growing at a blistering pace, while Europe has been in a slump and Europe hard-hit by a sovereign debt crisis.
> 
> It comes as Brazil recently became the sixth-biggest economy in the world, overtaking the UK. Its total output is worth $2.5tn (£1.6tn) and its financial capital is Sao Paulo.
> 
> This is often seen as part of a symbolic transition of power from industrialised countries to emerging economies.
> 
> In 2011, China officially overtook Japan as the world's second-biggest economy. China and India together now constitute 25% of investments, KMPG said.
> 
> And Moscow has received a 60% jump in investment in the past two years, landing itself in eight place.
> 
> The five cities at the top - including New York - took 50% of the the total investment to the biggest 22 cities, KPMG said in its latest Global Cities Investment Monitor.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17378663#TWEET103245


----------



## SO143

London is still no.1 in the world.... 









http://www.longfinance.net/Publications/GFCI%2011.pdf


----------



## TedStriker

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> However, a bit more concerned about the airport. Is there really not a more suitable place for this behemoth than the middle of the Thames estuary...? I'm all for more air capacity, but it shouldn't just bulldoze environmental concerns.


I share your concern. As much as I love that Lord Roger's airport image shown above, and the whole idea of the airport, I'm not sure it can ever get off the ground if the Isle of Grain is such an important nature area. 

On one of the two threads about the idea of a Thames Estuary airport there's a link to a Telegraph story which reveals that the Environment Secretary - can't recall her name or be bothered to look it up - has designated the Isle of Grain as some kind of special location which essentially protects it against any kind of significant development, so surely that means London now has to look elsewhere for a Heathrow replacement.


----------



## PortoNuts

Construction around *Canada Water*.

by* Rational Plan*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Regents Place West Quarter - 20 floors - 61 metres *

by *Marquinho01*.


----------



## SO143

mg:


----------



## SO143




----------



## Jex7844

Are londoners in favor of a *£50 billion* airport project...?


----------



## SO143

*London Cable Car construction updates*

pics by *corerising*


London Cable Car. by corerising, on Flickr


London Cable Car. by corerising, on Flickr


London Cable Car. by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Jex7844 said:


> Are londoners in favor of a *£50 billion* airport project...?



If its good for business and London ... then yes.

London is really moving now to completely swell in size and capacity.


----------



## SO143

> *City office and retail scheme honoured with 14th major award**
> 
> One New Change wins New City Architecture Award*
> 
> 26 Mar 2012
> 
> The acclaimed Jean Nouvel/Sidell Gibson collaboration, One New Change, has won the Worshipful Company of Chartered Architects’ annual New City Architecture Award. This is the fourteenth major award claimed by the landmark building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Award is given to the building which is judged by the Assessors to have made the most distinguished contribution to the streetscape of the City of London.
> 
> Ron Sidell from Sidell Gibson Architects, the delivery architects on One New Change, collected the award on behalf of Jean Nouvel at the prestigious Annual Livery Banquet at Haberdashers’ Hall, London: “This is a fantastic and unexpected tribute to Jean Nouvel who can’t be with us tonight and is a major compliment to this collaboration and best practice model. We are especially pleased to win this award, as we see it as recognition for a magnificent building from our fellow architects – a hard crowd to please.”
> 
> Replacing the former 1960s Bank of England complex and facing St Paul’s Cathedral, One New Change provides 269,000 sq ft of retail space on three storeys, principally focussed on a vibrant and rich mix of fashion and food, with 376,000 sq ft of office space in the City of London providing accommodation for 3,000 workers over four storeys. As a new landmark building, it represents one of the largest consolidated retail spaces across central London, embracing the commercial potential of the city and making a significant contribution to the public realm.


:booze:


----------



## SO143

> *Elephant and Castle sports centre plans include high-rise tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The current proposal is for a high-rise tower between 32 and 37 storeys tall.*
> 
> A high-rise residential building and sports centre are among regeneration plans announced for an area of south-east London.
> 
> The proposals for the existing Elephant and Castle leisure centre site have been shown to the public for the first time at an exhibition in the area.
> 
> Developer Squire & Partners has confirmed it will not include affordable housing.
> 
> A high-rise tower between 32 and 37 storeys tall is in the plan.
> 
> The proposal forms part of Southwark Council's £1.5bn regeneration plans for Elephant and Castle that will be carried out over the next 15 years.
> 
> 'Opportunity area'
> The leisure centre will include a 25m swimming pool, the first on site for more than a decade - the previous pool closed over 10 years ago.
> 
> The leisure facilities will also include a learner pool, four badminton courts, and a gym.
> 
> Regarding the lack of affordable housing, a spokesman for the Labour-led Southwark council said: "The decision not to include homes for rent in this scheme is an exception to normal policy.
> 
> "This approach is necessary to help fund a new leisure centre which the council sees as a vital part of the social and community infrastructure needed to support the regeneration of the area.
> 
> "The council is still confident that it will meet its target of 35% affordable housing across the whole opportunity area."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17499243

:nocrook:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *South Korea's $320bn pension fund to set up London base*
> 
> *One of the world's biggest pension funds is to set up a new base in London in a move the government expects to provide a major boost to investment in British infrastructure.*
> 
> The South Korean National Pension Service (NPS) announced the decision on Monday after a meeting between its chairman, Jun Kwang-woo, and the deputy prime minister, Nick Clegg, who is visiting Seoul.
> 
> The $320bn (£201bn) fund is the fourth largest in the world and has ambitious plans to almost double its overseas portfolio to $36bn. The London office, to be opened in June, is only its second foreign base after New York.
> 
> It has already invested more than £1bn in the UK over the past two years, with stakes in Gatwick Airport, HSBC's Canary Wharf headquarters and other property developments.
> 
> Clegg said: "This is fantastic news which has the potential to bring considerable investment to the UK and create a significant jobs boost back home.
> 
> "Investment in infrastructure is a virtuous circle, growing our manufacturing and construction sectors and making Britain more attractive for further investment.
> 
> "We're ramping up our sales pitch abroad – Britain is open for business. We're making sure the UK doesn't miss out because investors don't know what's on offer or about our long-term strategy to deliver world-beating infrastructure. NPS's decision to open in London is testament to the economic opportunities in the UK."
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/mar/26/south-korea-pension-fund-uk-investment


----------



## SO143

> *Mayor of London Boris Johnson said a third runway would be "an environmental disaster" for west London*
> 
> Boris Johnson vows to block third runway at Heathrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Mayor Boris Johnson has insisted he will not allow a third runway to be built at Heathrow airport, amid reports the idea could be back on the table.
> 
> The government has previously ruled out a third runway, but reports suggest Chancellor George Osborne is pushing for the idea to be reconsidered.
> 
> One possibility is said to be an expansion and incorporation of RAF Northolt, six miles from Heathrow.
> 
> A consultation on UK aviation is due to report back in the summer.
> 
> In his Budget speech last week, Mr Osborne said the government "must confront the lack of airport capacity in south-east England".
> 
> Earlier, Prime Minister David Cameron said the UK must "retain our status as a key global hub for air travel" and he was "not blind to the need to increase airport capacity, particularly in the south east".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-17510021


----------



## PortoNuts

^^I think a third runway at Heathrow is inevitable. The Thames Airport project would never get off the ground.


----------



## TedStriker

PortoNuts said:


> ^^I think a third runway at Heathrow is inevitable. The Thames Airport project would never get off the ground.



You reckon? I'm doubtful. 

I agree with you about the Thames airport idea though, I'm also sure 
that will never come about, and perhaps it shouldn't given the wildlife considerations.


----------



## benchaney

I really hope that they build the thames hub airport its a well designed airport and would prevent other airports being expanded.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

> Mayor of London Boris Johnson said a third runway would be "an environmental disaster" for west London"


What word would he then choose for the airport that they want to build in the *middle of an estuary*. Catastrophe? Apocalypse? I'm genuinely interested...

Does he think that plonking a concrete monstrosity in the middle of a body of water is more environmentally sound than on dry land?


----------



## PortoNuts

TedStriker said:


> You reckon? I'm doubtful.
> 
> I agree with you about the Thames airport idea though, I'm also sure
> that will never come about, and perhaps it shouldn't given the wildlife considerations.


Sooner or lates, yes. I believe a third runway at LHR will go ahead. The Thames Airport would still be far more controversial.


----------



## Ion Cannon

I think the thames airport is more likely than a LHR extension, it certainly makes more sense. The isle of grain, which I believe is the proposed area for the new airport is an important area for birdlife - but here is the thing, every single piece of land seems to have some significance to nimbys / environmental groups. I really don't think much would be lost by building over some more marshland, we already have quite alot.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^There's an element of truth in that. Not doing anything on this issue cannot be an option.


----------



## PortoNuts

Cladding has finally appeared on The Place. :cheers2:



cybertect said:


> Must admit I'm not quite convinced that they're temporary or that the rest of the building isn't more like The Shard.
> 
> That render posted while I was writing this shows them well.
> 
> There's similar looking fins on the roof terrace
> 
> http://www.theplacelondon.com/gallery/visualisations
> 
> I'm momentarily reminded of (the very fine IMHO) 30 Cannon Street on the other side of the river, but that may just be me.
> 
> 
> 30 Cannon Street by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> Anyhow, here's some pics taken yesterday.
> 
> Those glazing panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North side steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cranes. Those red and white Wolff ones are quite photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bus station


----------



## SO143

benchaney said:


> I really hope that they build the thames hub airport its a well designed airport and would prevent other airports being expanded.


good point but the problem is that the airport's capacity needs to be urgently expanded due to many obvious reasons. i was watching an interview with sir richard branson on youtube a few days ago and he mentioned that the uk is losing a lot of business and jobs because of this capacity issue, and a lot of jobs are now going to places like germany and france. he said that expanding the 3rd run way would be the best option at the moment because boris island airport would take more than 20 years to build so it sounds like a new airport for the next generation and that would not solve the current problems at all. i personally think that the government should expand 3rd run way with a new terminal near heathrow area and then establish that beautifully designed island airport in a few years.


----------



## SO143

:dance::dance:


----------



## SO143

> *Covent Garden Authority Shapes Plans for Massive $3.2 billion Project*
> 
> LONDON-The Covent Garden Market Authority said today that it has chosen VSM Estates, a joint venture of Paris-based Vinci PLC and Birmingham, England-based St. Modwen to assist in a $3.2 billion mixed-use development. The project is to replace the large fresh produce market with a new 500,000-square-foot facility, as well as the development of 2,800 new housing units.
> 
> The authority owns and is responsible for the operation of the market, located in the Nine Elms neighborhood of London. The market redevelopment will be funded by the sale of 20 acres for the residential units. Six groups vied to join the authority as development partner, with VSM, Barratt Developments & Kier Group, and Bouygues UK Ltd. being the final three competing for the selection.
> 
> VSM and the authority will now work on a contract, with signing expected by this summer, and construction expected to commence by mid-2013. Construction will initially focus on the building of the new market ahead of a multi-phased move of the traders into the new market facility between 20014-18. John Stanion, chairman and CEO at Vinci, said in a statement today that the team will “focus on developing a solution that enables the market to continue to trade efficiently throughout the construction program.”


http://www.globest.com/news/12_315/...s-Vinci-St-Modwen-for-32B-Project-319995.html





> *Crossrail gets clearance for Moorgate commercial scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans submitted by Crossrail and Aviva Investors for a commercial and retail development above the new Crossrail Liverpool Street Station western ticket hall shaft at 101 Moorgate have been cleared by the Corporation of London.
> 
> The new scheme will comprise 88,000 sq-ft of new retail and commercial space in the City on Moorgate. The previous 1970s office building at 101 Moorgate, home to Amro Bank and Norton Rose solicitors, has already been demolished for Crossrail to sink a shaft to provide access to Crossrail’s east and westbound tunnels.
> 
> The new development will integrate with both new and existing railway. It will be constructed over part of the new Crossrail station and in part over the existing Metropolitan and Circle line tracks to Moorgate.
> 
> 101 Moorgate is on the west side of Moorgate next to the proposed new western entrance to Crossrail’s Liverpool Street station. The development will wrap over and around the associated ventilation and emergency intervention shaft, the ‘Moorgate Shaft’, for the station.
> 
> Crossrail land and property director Ian Lindsay said: “101 Moorgate will be an office-led mixed-use sustainable development of high quality which is respectful to its surroundings and will help assist in the promotion of the City as the world’s leading financial and business centre.
> 
> “These proposals at 101 Moorgate make best use of this centrally located site. The new shop units will provide a significant length of active frontage which, together with the high quality office floor space will contribute positively to the Moorgate area. These plans are further evidence of the lasting legacy that Crossrail will deliver. Crossrail plans to promote over 3 million sq-ft of new development above and around the new railway infrastructure through the heart of London.”
> 
> The privately funded over-site development project will be built once work to construct Liverpool Street Crossrail station is complete in 2017. Income from over-site developments is a major element of the Crossrail funding package.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....gets-clearance-for-moorgate-commercial-scheme


----------



## SO143

> *London's new and old estates*
> 
> Grosvenor, the Queen's property company the Crown Estate, and the Howard de Walden, Portman and Cadogan estates together control about 860 acres, or about 6 percent, of central London.
> 
> While they are clustered in the city's West End district, their modern-day equivalents are located around current and future major rail stations like Paddington, King's Cross and Stratford.
> 
> *THE OLD*
> 
> *Crown Estate*
> 
> The Crown Estate is one of the UK's biggest land owners and manages the Queen's property holdings including most of the seabed around the country. It has spent 1 billion pounds ($1.6 billion) transforming Regent Street into an upmarket shopping strip housing brands like Apple and Burberry.
> 
> *Grosvenor Estate*
> 
> The Duke of Westminster's Grosvenor has evolved into an international business with properties in China and America. It turned Mount Street in Mayfair into a luxury retail district by attracting brands like shoemaker Christian Louboutin and making the parking bays big enough for chauffeur-driven limos.
> 
> *Cadogan Estate*
> 
> Created in 1717 when army officer Charles Cadogan married Elizabeth Sloane, daughter of animal and antiquities collector Sir Hans Sloane and heiress to his Chelsea estate. Today, it is headed by the 8th Earl Cadogan and home to a growing wealthy foreign population.
> 
> *Howard de Walden Estate*
> 
> Led by Baroness Howard de Walden, Hazel Czernin, its history dates back to the Domesday Book land survey of 1086 with the manor of Tyburn, a settlement of less than 50 people. It housed a church called St Mary at the Bourne, which later evolved into Marylebone.
> 
> *Portman Estate*
> 
> It was formed in 1532 when English judge Sir William Portman, Lord Chief Justice to King Henry VIII, bought a series of fields and pig farms stretching from Oxford Street to Regents Canal. Now a district of shops, offices and homes centred in Marylebone, it is owned by the 10th Viscount Portman.
> 
> *THE NEW*
> 
> *Earls Court*
> 
> A down-at-heel district in comparison to its flashier Knightsbridge and Belgravia neighbours, developer Capital & Counties is planning four villages of offices, homes and garden squares as well as a new High Street modelled on the independent store model of Marylebone High Street.
> 
> Last year, it poached Sarah-June Curtis, a 25-year veteran of Grosvenor, to oversee the makeover of its Covent Garden estate.
> 
> *Kings Cross Central*
> 
> The district will house 23 office blocks, 2,000 homes and up to 500,000 square feet of retail space. Tenants include arts college Central Saint Martins and the Aga Khan Foundation.
> 
> *Nine Elms*
> 
> Up to 16,000 new homes as well as offices and shops are planned for this 482-acre strip south of the River Thames. More than ten developers and government bodies are working on the project in an area that includes London icon Battersea Power Station and the future United States embassy.
> 
> *Paddington Waterside*
> 
> About 2 billion pounds has been spent on this formerly run-down area around Paddington rail station and the Grand Union Canal. Since it started in 1998, backed by companies including Development Securities and Land Securities, 1.9 million square feet of offices and shops and 1,100 homes have been built.
> 
> *Olympic Park/Stratford City*
> 
> Once an industrial suburb of slaughterhouses and chemical plants in east London, the site of the 2012 London Olympics will be redeveloped into a neighbourhood built around developer Westfield's Stratford City mall and the East Village housing scheme.
> 
> *Canary Wharf*
> 
> The former docks area was turned into London's second financial district in the late 1980s by Canadian developer Paul Reichmann, whose company Olympia and York later went bankrupt.
> 
> Now majority-owned by Canary Wharf Group, the company is planning more homes and shops for the district and aims to double in size by 2021. In January, it took full control of a semi-derelict site next to the estate, Wood Wharf.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/...tates-idUKBRE82P09420120326?type=olympics2012


----------



## SO143

> *Free Wi-Fi to be made available at London Overground stations*
> 
> Company that operates London Overground signs deal with Wi-Fi provider The Cloud to give commuters internet access
> 
> Passengers travelling on London Overground are to get free internet access after the body that runs the train network, London Overground Rail Operations Limited, signed a deal with The Cloud to roll out Wi-Fi at its stations.
> 
> The contract will give travellers one hour of free online access every day, at any station on the network.
> 
> The Wi-Fi rollout, which will cover all 56 London overground train stations, will begin in the summer and is expected to be completed by the end of the year.
> 
> Commuters will be asked to complete a one-time registration process before being given access to the service, according to The Cloud.
> 
> The major stations on the network that are scheduled to get Wi-Fi before the end of 2012 include:
> 
> • Willesden Junction and West Hampstead in north London.
> 
> • New Cross Gate, Forest Hill, West Croydon and Norwood Junction in south London.
> 
> • Surrey Quays, Dalston, Wapping and Hackney Central in east London.
> 
> • Kensington Olympia and Shepherd's Bush in west London.
> 
> Steve Murphy, managing director of London Overground Rail Operations Limited, said: "Access to the internet is no longer limited solely to home or to the workplace, and people's expectation is to be able to work and communicate effectively and seamlessly while they're on the move so we're delighted to support this initiative which will bring reliable, free Wi-Fi to London Overground's customers."
> 
> The news follows London Underground's recent announcement that it has signed a deal with Virgin Media to install wireless internet access at 80 tube stations in time for the 2012 Olympics.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/governmen...-fi-london-overground-the-cloud?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

limited edition of oyster cards unveiled 




















> *London 2012: Olympics and Jubilee Oyster cards unveiled*
> 
> The Queen and animated characters in front of Buckingham Palace feature on two commemorative Oyster cards.
> 
> The special pay-as-you-go cards, one for the Queen's Jubilee and the second for the London Olympics, will be available at Tube stations in Zone 1.
> 
> About 250,000 Jubilee cards, featuring an official portrait of the monarch, will be available from mid May.
> 
> There will be 1.5 million Olympic editions of the card for travellers from mid June.
> 
> The commemorative cards will cost £10, which includes a £5 deposit and £5 credit, Transport for London (TfL) said.
> 
> Up to 1.5 million cards for the London Olympics will be available from June
> The Olympics Oyster card includes images of sports, the Diamond Jubilee Pageant on the River Thames and bunting to mark the summer of events in the city.
> 
> Last April TfL issued 750,000 special Oyster cards bearing a picture of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to mark the Royal Wedding.
> 
> Shashi Verma, TfL's Director of Customer Experience, said: "Transport will play a vital role in bringing people out to see The Queen during her Diamond Jubilee, and in getting people to all of the sporting and cultural events during the London 2012 Games and so it is fitting that we have limited edition Oyster cards that they can use and keep to mark these wonderful, once in a lifetime, occasions."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17521948


----------



## SO143

*Wembley Hilton Hotel U/C*











Wembley Hilton Hotel by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr[/I][/SIZE]


----------



## SO143

*Dashwood, EC2*


----------



## PortoNuts

The Wembley Hilton is looking very good.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Google Campus London's Gorgeous New Offices - PHOTOS *
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/03/30/google-campus-london-new-offices_n_1390573.html?ref=uk


----------



## PortoNuts

> *If you don't like London rising up, then perhaps you should move out*
> 
> *BFLS, the architecture firm that designed the love it/loathe it Strata 'Razor' tower in Elephant and Castle, has designed a new eco tower to sit next to Dalston's Kingsland Station. It will have 130 apartments, and includes hanging gardens running up the tower, which will top out at about 50 metres tall. *
> 
> The scheme, however, has created a whirlwind of local protest, repeating arguments wagered against similar development proposals throughout London. These complaints are as predictable as ever.
> 
> One such complaint attacks the scheme as it could overshadow other buildings, with the dramatic claim that it will "steal" light. The right to light is a legally protected right but this does not mean you cannot be overshadowed at all. All buildings cast shadows and what has to be acknowledged is that the amount of light that is considered legally acceptable in London is not the same as the amount you could expect in the countryside. If this were the case, nothing would ever get built.
> 
> Opponents even complain about the greenery the project could incorporate. The communal roof gardens, which will total 1,000 square metres of space, will be maintained in part through the service charges that people in apartment blocks are obliged to pay. Individual balconies will be maintained by the residents themselves - if you don't want a garden on your balcony you don't have to have one.
> 
> Rather than being negative, perhaps opponents could look at an existing model for this sort of scheme and see its potential as a positive step forward. One Brighton is a high-density development by Bioregional Quintain, named after the seaside city it takes its name from. There they encourage residents to share gardening equipment and see the rooftop allotments and gardens as a place to bring together the community that lives in the development. A caretaker is also on site to help out if people are feeling lazy or need some advice on getting greener fingers.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...sing-up-then-perhaps-you-should-move-out.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Farrells Win Alexandra Palace Masterplan*
> 
> *An announcement has been made that Terry Farrell and Partners has been appointed to undertake the master planning of regeneration work to London's historic Alexandra Palace, also affectionately known by Londoners as "Ally Pally".*
> 
> Following the competitive tendering process, the firm has been selected to put forward several design options for the possible future use of the site. These will be displayed for a public consultation that will begin in May.
> 
> Regeneration work on the Grade 2 listed building began last year and English Heritage made an award of £320,000 earlier this year to carry out essential restoration work to the fabric of the building and appoint restoration architects.
> 
> Set in 196 acres of land, the historic building, which offers stunning views of the City of London, was built in 1873 as a place for Victorian commoners to enjoy educational and recreational pursuits and was intended as a counterpart to South London's Crystal Palace.
> 
> Over its life it has become globally known as the birth-place of the BBC who carried out some of their first broadcasts from here, but these days it's probably best known for staging many high profile music gigs, becoming a Cool Venues Award winner in 2011. The iconic structure will also be playing part in the 2012 Olympics, hosting the torch relay.
> 
> So far £2.3 million has been spent renovating the ice rink and park and the new regeneration plans will aim to capitalise on the public benefit potential of the building through providing a more financially stable model for the palace.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3057


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...sing-up-then-perhaps-you-should-move-out.html


:lol:


----------



## SO143

> *London venues win half of arts budget
> 
> Four of the most acclaimed cultural venues in London are to receive nearly half of the Arts Council England £114 million refurbishment budget.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Southbank Centre is in line for £20 million while the National Theatre could receive £17.5 million after passing the first hurdle of funding applications.
> 
> The Royal Opera House would get £10 million for modernisation and repairs, a little over 12 years after it reopened following a £220million redevelopment. English National Opera has been earmarked for nearly £2.2  million.
> 
> The arts funding body has announced 26 projects which could benefit from the funding pot, its first capital investment for nine years, focusing on refurbishing and extending existing buildings.
> 
> They have to present more detailed plans to get through the next stage. The Southbank Centre would receive the largest award, for refurbishment of the Queen Elizabeth Hall, Purcell Room and Hayward Gallery.
> 
> Other projects which have cleared the first stage include an annex to The Sage arts centre in Gateshead costing £10 million and Chichester’s Festival Theatre, which would get £12 million.
> 
> The ACE was criticised this week, after research by theatre industry newspaper The Stage revealed that one in ten companies that are losing 100% of their core funding from Arts Council England this week are closing as a result.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturenews/9175355/London-venues-win-half-of-arts-budget.html


----------



## SO143

*Kings Cross Station*


















by 13twelve


----------



## PortoNuts

^^:bow:


----------



## SO143

> *Thames cable car: Work to put up cabling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cabling for a new Thames cable car river crossing is being put in place this weekend.*
> 
> The Emirates Air Line will create a direct link between the 02 Arena in Greenwich and the ExCel exhibition centre, in east London.
> 
> The total cost of the scheme, to be completed this summer, is £60m, £36m of which is coming from the Emirates sponsorship.
> 
> The three towers for the cable car have already been put in place.
> 
> The cable car will run between two new stations, set to be named Emirates Greenwich Peninsula and Emirates Royal Docks.
> 
> Initially, Transport for London (TfL) estimated the cost for the project would be £25m and said it would use only private finance to pay for it.
> 
> But in October TfL pushed its forecast up to about £60m. The £24m shortfall will be covered by third party funding and fare revenue.
> 
> The service will be able to carry up to 2,500 people per hour in each direction at peak times.
> 
> It is anticipated that it will carry two million passengers a year.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17572998


----------



## SO143

> *A third of London project estimated to be bought by Asians*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strategically located but industrial area of Nine Elms in London is being rejuvenated with the move of the US embassy there and the attendant redevelopment planned for it.
> 
> Come May 5 and 6, apartments making up part of this highly anticipated redevelopment are being launched not only in London, but concurrently in Hong Kong, Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> Over 30% of developer Ballymore's previous schemes in London, which include Pan Peninsula in Canary Wharf and 21 Wapping Lane in Wapping, have been sold to Asian investors as part of its "Asian release", estimates Ballymore's international sales manager John Morley. "For a scheme like Embassy Gardens in Nine Elms, however, which has so much interest in the UK, we wouldn't expect much more than 30%."
> 
> "We have a very strong Malaysian following with all our developments," adds Morley. "Malaysians rank number three in terms of volume behind Hong Kong and Singapore with maybe 25% to 30% of Asian transactions, though there are also buyers from China and Thailand."
> 
> Embassy Gardens will offer 420 sq ft suites from £349,000 (about £830 per sq ft), one-bedroom units from £449,000 and 2-bedroom units from £559,000. The average price per sq ft throughout this first phase hovers at around £1,000 per sq ft.
> 
> Afraid of house prices dropping though, what with the Bank of England's quantitative easing exercises? Houses all over the UK have seen real prices dropping last year after adjusting for inflation (retail price index averaged at 5.2%), states the Rightmove house price index. Houses in London's absolute prices have increased by 6.1%, however, resulting in small real price increases.
> 
> "When the Euro crisis started, a lot of Euro money went into London, and when the Arab Spring started, a lot of the Arab money went into London," offers Lim Eng Chong, president of Henry Butcher Malaysia Sdn Bhd, marketing Embassy Gardens here. Currency play has also been a huge factor in international investments into London, adds Morley.
> 
> "Even billions of your own money is being invested in London now," continues Lim, referring to Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB)'s purchase of two central London office buildings for RM2.6 billion. Just next to Embassy Gardens meanwhile, Malaysian developer SP Setia Bhd has bid up to £324mil for the Battersea Power Station regeneration site.
> 
> According to Knight Frank's Autumn 2011 London Hotspots report, employment in London is expected to rise steadily with employment growth in the financial sector expected to increase by 17% over the next four years. It estimates that 374,111 households will have been created or moved into the capital by 2020.
> 
> Embassy Gardens is in particular looking to US embassy staff as target buyers and occupants. "The embassy is talking to us about buying a number of units, from 50 to a hundred maybe. It will be the largest embassy in the world so there will be a lot of diplomats and employees wanting accommodation." This campus-style embassy is set to open in 2017.
> 
> If the Northern Line Tube extension is built (two stations proposed at Nine Elms and Battersea) furthermore, Knight Frank postulates that prices may in fact rise as much as 140%. The real estate consultancy places current value in this area at £750 per sq ft, and the 2016 forecast at £1,800 per sq ft if all goes well.
> 
> Transport for London, which manages London's Tube, is currently exploring financing for this extension while conducting residents' consultations.


http://www.thesundaily.my/news/329741


----------



## tuten

Kings Cross is actually stunning.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Seager Distillery Tower*

by *Core Rising*.


----------



## SO143

> *£500m ($800m) Wembley City Development*
> 
> Wembley City has a long history and a bright future. Work is currently focused on the 2 million sq ft ‘Western Core’, which will be complete in September 2013.
> 
> Already in place are the first 500 homes, ranging from studio apartments through to three bedroom duplexes with stunning roof terraces overlooking the Stadium.
> 
> Work is well underway on the 660-bedroom student accommodation building and 361-bedroom 4* Hilton Hotel, which will feature a Sky Bar on the top two floors with views across Wembley and Arena Square. This brand new, state of the art hotel will be up and running in time for the London Olympics in 2012 and the student accommodation building will open in time for the 2012/13 academic year.
> 
> Late in 2011, construction of the only designer shopping outlet within the M25 will begin. This 350,000 sq ft retail and leisure hub will open in September 2013 and is located next to the new hotel and homes. It will offer high quality restaurants, bars and a nine screen cinema alongside superb designer and high street brand names at exceptional prices. You can find out more about the LDO here: www.london-designer-outlet.co.uk


http://www.london-designer-outlet.com/gallery/pictures/


----------



## SO143

*Wembley City U/C*


_AJE7109 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


_AJE7108 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


_EIO6013 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


_AJE7105 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


_EIO5995 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


_AJE7080 by PressVault.com, on Flickr


*Bonus Pics* 


Wembley At Night by Illuminating Concepts, on Flickr


Wembley during National Anthems by alexknip, on Flickr


Wembley by milos.kravcik, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *Property developer Land Securities has passed on a major London development project to a Dubai group.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land Securities has exchanged contracts to sell its 3.3 acre Arundel Great Court, WC2 site for £234m to Waterway PCP Properties Ltd, a Dubai-based private equity group.
> 
> The site has had planning consent since 2009 for a mixed use development, including 147 private apartments, a five star hotel overlooking the Thames and a 398,000 sq ft office building designed by Wilkinson Eyre on the south side of the Strand.
> 
> Robert Noel, Managing Director of Land Securities' London Portfolio, said: "We have always been clear we would not take forward every opportunity in our development pipeline. With a good range of other schemes in construction and planned in London, particularly in the West End, we have to make choices on the right allocation of resources and capital. With all the occupational leases aligned to expire by September this year, the decision whether to start the redevelopment of Arundel Great Court is approaching and with better opportunities elsewhere in the portfolio we have decided to release value from the site."


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/new-owner-for-major-strand-scheme


----------



## SO143

> *Crown Estate unveils new £400m ($640m) development to transform Haymarket*
> 
> A new central London public square with shops and restaurants is to be created next to Haymarket.
> 
> It is part of a £400 million development revealed today by the Crown Estate. The organisation aims to pedestrianise a busy taxi “rat run”.
> 
> Its move will transform Norris Street, Carlton Street, St James’s Market and St Albans Street — including the
> 
> Captains Cabin pub — and create a 20,000 sq ft area. Make Architects have been hired to design more than 300,000 sq ft of new offices, restaurants, shops and expensive homes.
> 
> James Cooksey, head of the Estate’s
> 
> St James’s portfolio, said: “We are long-term stewards of the area and have been working on the plans to create a new place for London for a long time.”
> 
> A public consultation started this week and a planning application will be submitted by summer. The Crown Estate hopes to start on-site work by autumn next year and complete by 2016.
> 
> The redevelopment is part of a 10-year plan for St James’s to repeat the success the Estate has had in Regent Street, where it has brought in major names such as Apple. It aims to double the amount of top-end residential properties and create a retail centre in keeping with St James’s history and heritage.
> 
> The first block — known as St James’s Gateway between Jermyn Street and Piccadilly — is under way and the next stage, called St James’s Market, is intended to reunite sections of St James’s separated since Regent Street was built in the 1800s.
> 
> The Crown Estate has a £500 million investment programme for the 10-year St James’s project. It has spent close to £200 million buying leases to gain control of the area where it owns a £1 billion portfolio comprising nearly half of the buildings. The programme is funded through sales of other non-core properties or investment from partners.
> 
> The Crown Estate is one of the UK’s biggest land owners and pays all surplus revenue to the Treasury. Though not owned directly by the Queen it funds her official duties by paying her a sovereign grant each year.
> 
> This week it sold Fleet Place House near Holborn Viaduct for about £57 million and will reinvest the proceeds into the St James’s project.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...velopment-to-transform-haymarket-7575244.html


----------



## SO143

> *'Harry Potter' Studio Tour Opens*
> 11:33 AM PDT 3/31/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Making of Harry Potter" is a behind-the-scenes attraction based at Leavesden Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A behind-the-scenes tour, The Making of Harry Potter, has opened to the public just outside of London, the Los Angeles Times reports. Sets from the movies, including the Great Hall, a 50-foot-long model of Hogwarts Castle and Dumbledore's office are included in the tour.
> 
> Based at Leavesden Studios where all eight Harry Potter films were shot, the three-hour self-guided tour allows visitors to also view props and costumes used in the films, as well as special effects exhibits and models.
> 
> Rupert Grint, Tom Felton and Bonnie Wright were among the Harry Potter actors to attend the grand opening, the Press Association reports.
> 
> "There are so many memories from in there and to share them with everyone is great. There are so many highlights but the model of the castle is out of this world," Grint said.
> 
> Thinkwell Group, based in Burbank, designed and produced the tour. The company created attractions for PortAventura, Monkey Kingdom and Universal Studios Florida.
> 
> This isn't the first Harry Potter-themed attraction to open. In 2010, Wizarding World of Harry Potter opened at Universal Studios Florida and another will open in Universal Studios Hollywood.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/harry-potter-tour-leavesden-studios-306559


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm really hopeful on the Wembley City development. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> I'm really hopeful on the Wembley City development. :cheers2:


yeah obviously this "wembley city" project is pretty massive and i think it will become another mini modern city like "stratford city" being constructed in east london. if you look at all the entire construction projects happening all over london, it's quite incredible. most parts of london are now being dominated by the mess amount of cranes which is absolutely crazy and then you have got that $1 billion american embassy project as well and that will become the most expensive embassy on earth.


----------



## SO143

> *London real estate development expands*
> 
> London’s Nine Elms is seeing a new wave of progress with attendant redevelopment being planned and the US embassy moving in.
> 
> The Sun Daily reported that on May 5 and 6, the redevelopment apartments are launching not only in London but also Hong Kong, Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> Developer Ballymore’s schemes have been sold to Asian investors as part of its “Asian release.” This accounts for over 30 per cent and includes places such as 21 Wapping Lane.
> 
> “We have a very strong Malaysian following with all our developments,” said Ballymore’s international sales manager John Morley. “Malaysians rank number three in terms of volume behind Hong Kong and Singapore with maybe 25% to 30% of Asian transactions, though there are also buyers from China and Thailand.”
> 
> However, houses throughout the UK have seen prices dropping due to inflation adjustment and London houses have increased by 6.1 per cent resulting in small real price increase.
> 
> “When the Euro crisis started, a lot of Euro money went into London, and when the Arab Spring started, a lot of the Arab money went into London,” said Lim Eng Chong, president of Henry Butcher Malaysia Sdn Bhd, marketing Embassy Gardens here.
> 
> “Even billions of your own money is being invested in London now,” continues Lim, referring to Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB)’s purchase of two central London office buildings for RM2.6 billion. Just next to Embassy Gardens meanwhile, Malaysian developer SP Setia Bhd has bid up to £324 million (US$429 million) for the Battersea Power Station regeneration site.
> 
> According to Knight Frank’s Autumn 2011 London Hotspots report, employment in London is expected to rise steadily with growth in the financial sector expected to increase by 17% over the next four years. It estimates that 374,111 households will have been created or moved into the capital by 2020.
> 
> Embassy Gardens is targeting US embassy staff as buyers and occupants. “The embassy is talking to us about buying a number of units, from 50 to a hundred maybe. It will be the largest embassy in the world so there will be a lot of diplomats and employees wanting accommodation.” If built, the Northern Line Tube extension Knight Frank believes that prices may rise as much as 140%.


http://www.property-report.com/london-real-estate-development-expands-20035


----------



## SO143

> *St Modwen and Vinci lead $2bn redevelopment*
> 
> St Modwen, the land developer and French group Vinci have been selected to lead the £2bn redevelopment of London’s New Covent Garden Market. The companies will build nearly 3,000 new houses around the prospective US embassy in south London.
> 
> St Modwen and Vinci beat a rival bid from French industrial conglomerate Bouygues and Carlyle, the private equity group. They plan to begin developing a new 500,000 sq ft fresh produce market to house around 200 businesses next year. New Covent Garden is already home to the largest market in the UK for fruit, vegetables, flowers and plants after moving from the original site in central London more than 35 years ago.
> 
> The development is part of the area’s wider Nine Elms regeneration project. About 20 acres of land will be used for 2,800 new units as part of one of London’s largest residential developments. These will surround the site of the future US embassy, which is scheduled to relocate there from Mayfair in central London in 2017.
> 
> The quality of the joint bid was “very high and technically very strong”, said Jan Lloyd, chief executive of Covent Garden Market Authority. “With Vinci St Modwen confirmed as the preferred private development partner, the potential of this hugely important site will now be able to be unlocked,” she said. The Nine Elms area is also home to Battersea power station, the derelict London landmark.
> 
> “This is a complicated scheme about the redevelopment of a public asset and payment made in land released,” said Bill Oliver, St Modwen’s chief executive. However, the company declined to detail the revenues and costs associated with the scheme.
> 
> St Modwen owns a property portfolio of around £1.1bn, around a third of which is in the capital, including the Elephant and Castle shopping centre in south London.
> 
> Mr Oliver expects the new properties on the 57-acre site, the majority of which will be in high-rise blocks, will attract interest from foreign buyers.
> “There is a huge demand for London at the moment,” he said.
> 
> Barratt Developments, the UK housebuilder, withdrew from the tender process last year.
> 
> The development proposed by Vinci and St Modwen is subject to planning consent.
> 
> Shares in St Modwen rose 5.87 per cent to 171.25p at close of trading in London. Shares in Vinci rose 0.30 per cent to €39.55.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/83f96170-781e-11e1-bffc-00144feab49a.html#axzz1qkQIVGFo


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Renders?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Regents Place West Quarter*

by *Talisker*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Bridge redevelopment gets planning permission*
> 
> *Network Rail’s £500M redevelopment of London Bridge station has been awarded formal planning consent.*
> 
> The plans are part of the second stage of the Thameslink programme to unlock much needed capacity on London’s rail network, and allow more services to travel to and through the capital.
> 
> Southwark Borough Council’s decision to grant planning permission means that from 2018 over 90m passengers a year - a 35m increase - will be able to travel through a brand new, state-of-the-art railway station.
> 
> Costain has already been appointed design and build contractor for the project.


http://www.nce.co.uk/news/transport...ment-gets-planning-permission/8628592.article


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

^^..nice timing, that will annoy them.:wink2:

:lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Tower Bridge*

by *cybertect*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Southbank Centre plans £43 million makeover of Queen Elizabeth Hall and Hayward Gallery*
> 
> *Southbank Centre has announced that it is raising funds for a £43 million refurbishment of the Queen Elizabeth Hall, Purcell Room and Hayward Gallery complex.*
> 
> Arts Council England this week announced that Southbank Centre has been successful in the first stage of its application for £20 million funding towards the project to bring the concert halls and art gallery up to the standard of the recently refurbished Royal Festival Hall.
> 
> "I am delighted that Arts Council England has supported the first stage of our application for a capital funding grant," says Alan Bishop, chief executive of Southbank Centre.
> 
> "This part of the site is in great need of attention and we will now conduct a detailed feasibility study to develop our plans."
> 
> Southbank Centre says that it will be exploring an ambitious proposal to reclaim unused and underused space to transform the whole of this complex.
> 
> The centre says that a conservation management plan is being drafted in consultation with Lambeth Council, English Heritage and the Twentieth Century Society to better understand both the significant elements of the architecture and how the full potential of the site can be realised as envisaged by the original architects.
> 
> Last autumn the QEH and the Hayward were placed on a 'watch list' of endangered buildings by the World Monuments Fund.
> 
> The latest proposals are the latest phase of the Rick Mather master plan for the South Bank arts complex which was drawn up 12 years ago.
> 
> 10 years ago this week the House of Commons culture, media and sport committee issued a report describing the Southbank Centre as a "squalid, seedy and menacing environment".
> 
> While much has changed since then in and around the Royal Festival Hall, the QEH is looking shabby and the open-air staircases and walkways now feel incongruous alongside the smarter RFH.


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5910


----------



## erbse

PortoNuts said:


> *One Tower Bridge*


What was standing on this lot before btw? Some historical buildings? That'd be a pity. I can't remember if there was something some years ago.


----------



## Dragoona

a dungeon themed hotel for austrian tourists


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> What was standing on this lot before btw? Some historical buildings? That'd be a pity. I can't remember if there was something some years ago.


I've no idea but this is what's supposed to be like:









http://i.imgur.com/ScFCL.jpg


----------



## Mr Bricks

erbse said:


> What was standing on this lot before btw? Some historical buildings? That'd be a pity. I can't remember if there was something some years ago.


Waste land. Had been since the 70s I guess. Before that probably wharves and ware houses.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Baltimore Wharf - Docklands*



Core Rising said:


> I walked by today and noticed they had a nice model in the marketing suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current state of the site.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Centrale owners Hammerson selected to redevelop Whigift Centre in Croydon*
> 
> *Hammerson have been selected as the development partner for the Whitgift Centre. The owners of Centrale shopping centre had been competing with Australian giants Westfield to redevelop the North End mall.*
> 
> The firm had recently invested £50m in upgrading Centrale, having bought the centre for £100m last year.
> 
> At this year’s MIPIM trade fair, Lawrence Hutchings, managing director of UK retail for Hammerson, had outlined his vision of joining up Croydon’s two shopping centres to make the town centre one of the top retail destinations in the country.
> 
> The announcement comes after Westfield had been the initial favourites, having entered into exclusive talks with the freeholder Whitgift foundation last November.
> 
> But fellow leaseholders Royal London Asset Management (RLAM) and IBRC Assurance Company (IBRCAC) had not been involved and began their own talks.
> 
> Jones Lang LaSalle were brought in to handle the deal drew up a shortlist, with Westfield and Hammerson the main candidates.
> 
> ...


http://www.croydonguardian.co.uk/news/9626482.Centrale_owners_selected_for_Whitgift/


----------



## Newcastle Guy

New designs for the Elizabeth House redevelopment near Waterloo station have been revealed. The images are compared with those from the previous design which has been re-jigged.

Previous design:










New design:










Previous design:










New design:










Previous design:










New design:










A couple more images:


----------



## LondonFox

:cheer:

Much better!


----------



## benchaney

Wow, great development, Has to be said I prefer the new design.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Newcastle Guy said:


>


I especially love this perspective with the massive columns. Great addition for London :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Definitely much better. :cheers2:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Canary Wharf 'could become IT hub'*
> 
> The Canary Wharf Group has revealed plans to attract more technology companies to the London business district.
> 
> According to the Financial Times, the property development and management firm wants to replicate the success of the so-called Silicon Roundabout in the Shoreditch area of the capital.
> 
> Company secretary John Garwood told the newspaper that Canary Wharf is a "natural fit" for technology and media businesses, which suggests people embarking on IT careers in London will soon find new opportunities in the area.
> 
> He added that the presence of so many financial institutions represents a "unique selling point", as start-up companies looking for funding will be drawn to the district.
> 
> The nearby Wood Wharf site, which is now owned by the Canary Wharf Group, could be used to accommodate businesses in the technology, media and telecommunications sector.
> 
> Development of the semi-derelict area was approved by Tower Hamlets councillors in 2008 and the project is expected to generate approximately 25,000 new jobs.


http://www.computeach.co.uk/IT-news...ws-Canary-Wharf-could-become-IT-hub/801331418


----------



## SO143

london is the most modern city in europe, no doubt. but there are too much people on the streets which is quite scary really. :uh:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aylesbury Regeneration*

by *DMK*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*1 Commercial St*

by *Sprogbot*.


----------



## PortoNuts

Officer Dibble said:


> Barratt's have released an official update, including an excellent aerial shot, presumably taken from the roof one of the Canada Estate towers (Columbia Point I think).
> 
> A2 = Vancouver House and Ottawa House, the newest completed buildings, behind the cranes
> A3 = Brampton House, the mid-rise (some of it's even low-rise) under construction
> A4 = Ontario Point, the tower (u/c)


:cheers2:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What is the status of the Baltimore Wharf Twisting tower?


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> :cheers2:


i love those canadian names :cheers:


----------



## SO143

i don't know the name of it but it is definitely a newly built tower 


DSCN0081 by _SO143_, on Flickr


DSCN0106 by _SO143_, on Flickr


and other new towers u/c on the right side of the stratford shopping centre


DSCN0101 by _SO143_, on Flickr


some nice decoration near the station


DSCN0113 by _SO143_, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

new buildings @ the stratford city 


DSCN0079 by _SO143_, on Flickr


DSCN0091 by _SO143_, on Flickr


DSCN0093 by _SO143_, on Flickr


DSCN0097 by _SO143_, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

taken @ the wembley city i couldn't take pics of the other u/c buildings because they are a bit far and i didn't really know how to get there... 


DSCN0052 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


DSCN0051 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr

this white tower is a student hostel 


DSCN0053 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

i think this u/c building is located near the st james park station (it's unusual shape is quite interesting and it reminds me of one new change) 


DSCN0235 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


DSCN0234 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Place taken yesterday 


DSCN0210 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

NEO Bankside U/C


DSCN0222 by SO143_SSC, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/03/07/london-property-the-home-of-flight-capital/



> *London Property: The Home of Flight Capital*
> 
> London has long been home to flight capital: the money that people don’t think is safe in their own countries and should thus be placed elsewhere. Sure, Switzerland and other places figure much higher in the secrecy stakes, so that governments cannot find out how much they can steal from you. But for investments in actual things London’s always been high on the list: it’s number of centuries since the State last tried to permanently confiscate the property of foreigners which is always comforting.
> 
> And it appears that London property itself has become an attractive place for that rat run of foreign money out of unsafe jurisdictions:
> 
> According to research by Knight Frank, the property company, 7.3pc of all London purchases in the first two months of this year were made by Italians, up from 2.1pc in the same period last year. Russians made 7.2pc of purchases in the prime London index, which covers homes worth £3.7m on average.
> 
> Experts said the change represented a flight to London by overseas investors who want to preserve their wealth in the face of political and economic upheaval in the eurozone. Around 3pc of purchases in these two months were by Greeks, pushing Greece – at the centre of the eurozone crisis – into the top five nations buying London luxury homes.
> 
> For that Greek number, note that the population of the entire country is about the same as that of Greater London. For both the Greeks and the Italians we can assume that the move has two causes: one is the devaluation of the pound against the euro in recent years which makes London property look cheaper to euro based buyers. But that’s not changed all that much in this past year so we might happily assume that we’re seeing rather the fleeing of the possible devaluation of some hypothetical future Lira or Drachma.
> 
> For the Russians the calculus is different of course. Assets in that country really just aren’t safe, reliant as they are on continued political goodwill towards you for you to be able to keep ownership of those assets. Having a goodly piece of money tied up in a Mayfair house can seem like a very good idea in such circumstances.
> 
> In all these cases the general bet being made is that a decent London house will maintain its value: whatever happens to your own local currency or even your relationship to those with the political power.


----------



## B890bT

great pictures:cheers:, the finished tower in stratford is called something like the stratford eye, i think it was finished around 2007/08 and is about 70m tall


----------



## SO143

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/magazine/how-london-surpassed-wall-street.html?pagewanted=all



> *IT’S THE ECONOMY
> London Is Eating New York’s Lunch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every month, some young bureaucrat in the Chinese State Administration of Foreign Exchange (known, slightly menacingly, as SAFE) reaches out to a trader in London and buys or sells billions of dollars’ worth of U.S. Treasury bonds. You’ve heard the overblown fears that China owns too much U.S. debt, but you might not realize that it’s a British firm that regularly gets the commission. That’s because London is the world’s largest market for dollars. When a company in Shanghai or São Paulo decides to sell public shares internationally, they’re very likely to choose London, too.
> 
> In fact, if you follow the flow of money around the world, you might be surprised to find that the central node of global finance, the place where money passes through most often, is London, not New York. Wall Street, of course, is no piker. American investment banks — partly because the U.S. economy is the largest in the world — do more business and make more money. But when it comes to international transactions, London is the world’s financial center. The City of London, its Wall Street, employs more than 300,000 people, whereas Wall Street itself employs fewer than 200,000. Banks in the United States hold total assets that come to about 85 percent of the country’s gross domestic product. In Britain, the banks hold almost 400 percent more money than its G.D.P., mainly because so much international business takes place there. And as the U.S. share of global finance shrinks, international business matters more.
> 
> How did London surpass Wall Street? In part because even in a world of electronic trading, brokers still want to know there is a human being at the other end of their 0’s and 1’s. London’s working hours overlap with those in the U.S., the Middle East and Asia; New York’s don’t. The more significant reason, however, is regulation. In 1986, Margaret Thatcher instituted what’s known as the Big Bang, which blew up centuries of regulations protecting Britain’s old, slow-moving firms. In an instant, the City of London went from a charming, ancient system of legally protected, relatively small institutions to electronic banking, enormous investment conglomerates and millionaires who made their money via speculative bets. Out were the Oxbridge set and oak-paneled rooms. In were ambitious young men with Cockney accents and walls of Bloomberg terminal screens.
> 
> More than any specific change in the law, however, the Big Bang signaled that the government wasn’t going to obstruct people from making oodles of money. And so between 1986 and 2002, this lack of regulation, often called the light touch, helped London catch up with New York. Then, after Congress passed the Sarbanes-Oxley reforms in 2002, the balance of power shifted further. Designed to prevent another Enron, this legislation mandated, among other things, numerous reporting requirements that firms complained were expensive and bureaucratic.
> 
> U.S.-based companies may have been stuck with this new law, but foreign companies weren’t. They could avoid it by simply listing their stocks in London. And many did just that. From 1996 to 2000, U.S. exchanges captured an average of 74 percent of the total value of global public offerings. In 2007, their share fell to about 14 percent. The trend became so troubling that Mayor Michael Bloomberg, Senator Charles E. Schumer and Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson mounted a push for less of a regulatory burden. In other words, New York wanted to become like London.


----------



## SO143

http://www.sixtylondon.co.uk/

watch the video http://play.buto.tv/f7sfY



> *215,000 sq ft Sixty London scheme due for completion summer 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AXA Real Estate Investment Managers has appointed Balfour Beatty as the principal contractor to deliver the final construction phase of Sixty London, a prime London office development. The next phase of work on the Kohn Pederson Fox designed scheme will delivery 215,000 sq ft of Grade A office space in the City of London in summer 2013.
> 
> Development Venture III, advised by AXA Real Estate in partnership with Favermead is speculatively developing the project – previously the site of Bath House – to ensure delivery into a supply-constrained London office market in 2013. The building is targeting a BREEAM ‘Excellent’ sustainability rating and has been upgraded to achieve an additional 25% carbon saving.
> 
> In addition to the 215,000 sq ft of office space, Sixty London will offer 20,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant accommodation on the ground floor and discussions are underway with a number of potential occupiers who would further enhance the building and the local area.
> 
> Elsewhere within the City of London, AXA Real Estate is developing 60,000 sq ft of new offices with 20,000 sq ft of retail / restaurant space and 10,000 sq ft of prime residential apartments at 1 St Paul’s, as well as 160,000 sq ft of new office space at 6 Bevis Marks, EC3 in conjunction with MGPA and Eurohypo.
> 
> Harry Badham, AXA Real Estate’s UK Director of Development said: "Our team has worked incredibly hard over the past year to finalise and enhance the design and specification of Sixty London and to procure a construction programme – which began last summer – that meets our 2013 delivery timetable. We are now very excited to hand over the final construction phase to Balfour Beatty, who have an excellent team and track record, to deliver this fantastic new prime office building.”
> 
> This contract is one of several commercial sector contracts awarded to Balfour Beatty which add up £100m of business. Another City project will see the construction firm deliver 11-storey offices in the Square Mile for Viridis Real Estate Service on behalf of their client Emmatown Properties.
> 
> Commenting on the awards, Balfour Beatty Chief Executive, Ian Tyler, said: “We are delighted to see encouraging signs of renewed activity in the London commercial sector and to be able to demonstrate our diverse capabilities which enable us to take advantage of such growth opportunities. We have been able to harness technology to create innovative solutions for our customers and look forward to working with them in delivering these first class schemes.”


----------



## SO143

> *Judge gives go-ahead to 'The Quill'*
> 
> A High Court judge has paved the way for the building of a 31-storey London skyscraper to be called "The Quill".
> 
> Mr Justice Lindblom dismissed a claim that a local authority acted unlawfully in giving the go-ahead to the tower - intended to be used as student accommodation - in Southwark, south-east London.
> 
> He said Southwark Council's decision to grant planning permission was lawfully reached, after objectors said the building would interrupt views of the Tower of London.
> 
> A firm which owns a nearby building complained that The Quill was "unneighbourly" and "overbearing" and said it would jeopardise redevelopment plans in the area.
> 
> But the judge dismissed an appeal for a judicial review after a High Court hearing in London.
> 
> Private developers aim to build the tower, which will be more than 328ft (100m) tall, at the corner of Weston Street and St Thomas Street.
> 
> Designers were inspired by the shape of a quill pen and the literary heritage of the area, which has links to Charles Dickens and William Shakespeare.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...7cS5_J7XprFhR1fyQ?docId=B118202081333125182A0


----------



## cloud32

SO143 said:


> i don't know the name of it but it is definitely a newly built tower
> 
> 
> DSCN0081 by _SO143_, on Flickr


Its 'the Stratford Eye' according to the website at the bottom of the tower. It was up by around 2007, as I can remember seeing it on the train about 6 mounths mounths after the Olympics were announced... 

Edit: Sorry B890bt, I just realise you've said virtually the same thing :bash:


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/magazine/how-london-surpassed-wall-street.html?pagewanted=all




You mean us Londoners weren't just making it up? Shocking. :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Capital Quay*

by *Core Rising*.


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/uk...7cS5_J7XprFhR1fyQ?docId=B118202081333125182A0


It's truly good news.



london lad said:


> I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## SO143

that's a sick design but is it going to be built next to the hideous looking hospital? wish it would get demolished soon :angel:


----------



## Axelferis

it reminds me something of "phare tower" in Paris


----------



## SO143

by *Financial Times*



> *London stays top of finance league*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London has railed against the raft of recent regulations from the European Union and the UK Government as it fights to maintain its reputation as a global financial hub
> 
> London has retained its position as the leading global financial centre in the face of regulatory upheaval, sluggish economic conditions and turmoil in the eurozone, research has found. The rapid rise of mainland Chinese cities as financial services hubs in recent years has also been checked, according to a survey of 1,700 finance professionals.
> 
> London, New York and Hong Kong keep their place at the head of the Global Financial Centres Index by think-tank Z/Yen Group, with London slightly ahead of the other two cities. However, ratings for Shanghai, Beijing and Shenzhen all declined.
> 
> The findings will offer a measure of reassurance over London’s enduring competitiveness amid worries over the impact of new domestic and European Union regulations as well as sporadic threats from some big UK-based institutions to move their headquarters elsewhere.
> 
> The survey ranks 77 financial centres according to factors such as market access, infrastructure and competitiveness along with other variables designed to track the changing priorities of finance professionals. Mark Yeandle, of Z/Yen, said the dip in the ranking of mainland Chinese cities raised questions over whether they were being held back by Beijing’s restrictions on trading in the renminbi.
> 
> “The respondents are becoming acutely aware of the limitations imposed by currency restrictions and for that reason they would rather deal with places like Hong Kong and Singapore than mainland Chinese centres,” he said, adding that the region would however continue to grow in importance in the long term. The finding comes after George Osborne, chancellor, signed a deal with Hong Kong in January aimed at giving London a greater role as an offshore centre in renminbi trading. The Treasury believes the City is a natural locus for expanding trade in the currency beyond Hong Kong and mainland China.
> The GFCI survey, which was launched in 2007, has been led by London since its inception but Asian centres have gradually closed the gap with the leaders.
> 
> “The four big centres – London, New York, Hong Kong and Singapore – are the axis that will remain globally dominant,” said Stuart Fraser, the City of London Corporation’s policy committee chairman. Explaining London’s predominance, he said: “London slipped a little at the height of the rhetoric over the financial crisis. There was pessimism over the future of the City, therefore now we are seeing a bit of a rebound. Its strengths are clear – breadth and depth of offering, its openness to everybody and a hugely established agglomeration.”
> 
> The eurozone crisis has hit confidence in cities in weaker economies such as Dublin, Milan, Madrid, Lisbon and Athens, which slipped in the rankings for the second consecutive period. However, Frankfurt and Paris have both risen, by two and three places respectively. The survey also tackled recent developments such as the threat of a financial transactions tax in the eurozone and the splitting of retail and investment banking by regulators. Asked what impact an FTT would have on their financial centre, 73 per cent of respondents said it would reduce its competitiveness.
> 
> However, the majority were more relaxed about the splitting of banks, with 57 per cent saying forced separation in their centre would have no impact on competitiveness – although a number questioned the policy’s effectiveness.
> Fears over regulation have been replaced in the minds of finance professionals by worries over personal taxation.
> 
> Asked what factor was most important for competitiveness, respondents prioritised tax over regulation – a reversal of previous findings. The 50 per cent higher rate of tax in Britain is unpopular in the City and looks set to be reduced by Mr Osborne in Wednesday’s Budget. “Personal tax is an issue [for finance workers] and the 50p rate is symbolic of it. Reducing it would send the message that the coalition is aware of the competitiveness issue,” Mr Fraser said.


----------



## Bob!

PortoNuts said:


> It's truly good news.
> 
> 
> london lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...

That is an old design. The tower has been split into two parts.









Source: SPPARC Architecture

More here or on the architect's website.


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> That is an old design. The tower has been split into two parts.


could you please place the tower on the map or something, so i can guess where it is going to be built and the distance from other towers etc? :cheers:


----------



## SO143

*Eagle House, Hackney, U/C*


















by *core rising*









by *GazKinz*


----------



## Bob!

The Quill will be built at the corner of St Thomas and Weston Street.









Source: Google Maps


----------



## PortoNuts

Sorry, thanks for the correction. 



Bob! said:


> That is an old design. The tower has been split into two parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: SPPARC Architecture
> 
> More here or on the architect's website.


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> that's a sick design but is it going to be built next to the hideous looking hospital? wish it would get demolished soon :angel:


I've said countless times but I'll repeat: you can't demolish a public hospital just because you find it ugly! :nuts: The best we can expect is a recladding which will hopefully happen.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First letting of London offices in Walkie Talkie skyscraper 'close'*
> 
> *The London offices in the Walkie Talkie tower will soon be let out for the first time. According to CoStar News, Canary Wharf Group and Land Securities have almost reached an agreement with insurer Markel to take space at the 20 Fenchurch Street, EC3, skyscraper.*
> 
> Markel is one of six potential occupiers of the 37-storey tower, but the insurer is in the most advanced talks. It is thought the firm wants to take 80,000 sq ft of London offices out of a potential 695,800 sq ft.
> 
> The insurer currently has its City headquarters at 49 Leadenhall Street, which shares the same postcode as the Walkie Talkie tower. If it did make the move, the publication said the rent would be approximately £65 per sq ft.
> 
> Designed by Rafael Vinoly, the 509 ft skyscraper is a 50 per cent joint venture between Canary Wharf Group and Land Securities. When fully completed, it will offer 14,000 sq ft of retail space and 680,000 sq ft of City offices.
> 
> Markel regeared its current lease in August 2010 in an attempt to secure additional time to find a headquarters that was more suitable for its requirements. It is due to expire in 2014, although the original agreement would have ended in 2011. Construction of the Walkie Talkie tower is scheduled for 2014.
> 
> CoStar News noted there has been a recent surge in interest in EC3 offices within the insurance sector. Royal & Sun Alliance, for example, is looking to move into as much as 130,000 sq ft of space. Leases at Plantation Place 1 and Leadenhall Court are due to expire in 2014, with the Walkie Talkie therefore a potential new home.
> 
> Liberty Mutual is also reportedly considering City offices here. Between 60,000 and 80,000 sq ft of space could be taken up following a potential move from its current base at Plantation Place South, 60 Great Tower Street.
> 
> When work started on the tower, Canary Wharf Group's chief executive officer George Iacobescu commented: "We are delighted to be able to apply our extensive high rise experience to such an iconic development. We look forward to working alongside Land Securities on this exciting project, which will be yet another step forward for London's economy.”


http://www.mellersh.co.uk/News/Firs...Walkie-Talkie-skyscraper-close/801332307.aspx


----------



## hoodedvillain

PortoNuts said:


> I've said countless times but I'll repeat: you can't demolish a public hospital just because you find it ugly! :nuts: The best we can expect is a recladding which will hopefully happen.


The recladding is part of the phased Guys Hospital refurbishment works


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> The Quill will be built at the corner of St Thomas and Weston Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Google Maps


thanks i guess a mini cluster can be created around the shard, atm the only thing which i'd like to see is the guys with new cladding. the tower looks just miserable.


----------



## SO143




----------



## B890bT

cloud32 said:


> Edit: Sorry B890bt, I just realise you've said virtually the same thing :bash:


 no problem  i was unsure whether it was "the eye" its a pretty bland tower and could've any one of several new towers in stratford, thanks for confirming this :cheers:


----------



## SO143

> *Residential skyscrapers come of age in Great Britain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL under construction, the Shard, a 72-storey skyscraper near London Bridge measuring 310 metres, is already the most visible building in the capital. When it is completed in April 2013, it will break another record, as the tallest inhabited building in Europe—Renzo Piano’s pointy monument will include ten flats, as well as shops, offices and a smart hotel. In Britain, tower living has long been confined to stigmatised blocks of social housing. The Shard and other new skyscrapers have made it the preserve of the super-rich.
> 
> In the 1950s and 1960s hundreds of tower blocks were built across Britain to replace bombed-out and slum housing, meant to be beacons of modernity with inside loos and central heating. But many were poorly and cheaply built. Tower blocks became symbols of all that was wrong with council housing, seen as ghettoes of deprivation, isolation and crime.
> 
> For a long time that social stigma, combined with restrictive planning rules and a powerful heritage lobby, inhibited further lofty schemes. The result is that British cities—even London, home to 13% of the population—are mostly low-rise. In the capital “high-rise” blocks of more than five storeys are surprisingly scarce. Skyscrapers are even rarer: only around 50 blocks of more than 100 metres are being built or in use.
> 
> Tower blocks are not intrinsically bad places to live, reckons Anne Power of the London School of Economics (LSE). Poor security and maintenance are easily remedied. Building technology has improved: lifts are more reliable; plumbing is good; noise insulation better; steel and glass are prettier alternatives to slab concrete.
> 
> Many people have come round to this idea. Some older social-housing blocks have been renewed. Erno Goldfinger’s Trellick Tower in west London, for example, was listed in 1998; most flats there are now privately owned, with two-bedroom homes selling for upwards of £400,000 ($635,000). There has also been a frenzy of new developments, such as the 140-metre Doon Street Tower on the South Bank and the 148-metre Strata Tower in Elephant & Castle. Glasgow, Manchester and Newcastle have modern towers too.
> 
> Demographic trends make London particularly suited to tower living. “We have no alternative but to have density in cities,” says Ms Power. The drift to the suburbs has slowed and the capital’s population is predicted to swell by a further 10% by 2031. Households are getting smaller—more folk live alone, as young people delay marriage and old people live longer. High-rise living may appeal to singletons, whereas families often shun them.
> 
> Skyscrapers, particularly swanky London ones, are also popular with overseas buyers. Foreigners have bought about half of the 200 flats sold off-plan in the Heron, a glitzy new 36-storey block in the City; two-bedroom apartments cost more than £1m. Rocketing prices for prime property in London have made such buildings viable. Residential rents have increased by more than 50% since 2002 in the West End, for example, faster than commercial rents, says Anthony Duggan of Drivers Jonas Deloitte, a property consultancy.
> 
> But London high life may soon reach its limits. Because towers take so long to plan and construct, the current crop reflect a vision up to a decade old, reckons Nick Offer of Arup, an engineering firm. Economic conditions and the scale of such projects mean that only the very brave will invest now, he says. And the political climate is no longer conducive to building new tower blocks. In 2010 the coalition scrapped the previous, Labour government’s density targets, which were designed to encourage developers to build more units. Instead it has endorsed “garden cities”, planned communities based around low-rise homes and green space—the very opposite of building communities in the sky.


http://www.economist.com/node/21552253


----------



## SO143

> *London 2012: Heathrow airport unveils Olympic terminal*
> 
> Heathrow has unveiled a new temporary terminal to cater for athletes and officials involved with London 2012.
> 
> The terminal has been built solely for "Games Family" departures, and will be used for the three days after the closing ceremony on 12 August.
> 
> More than 10,000 athletes and 37,000 bags will be diverted away from the other terminals during the period.
> 
> Some 80% of Olympic visitors are due at the airport, with 13 August expected to be Heathrow's busiest day ever.
> 
> Jonathan Edwards CBE, former Triple Jumper and Olympic, Commonwealth, European and World Champion, said the Olympics was the pinnacle of an athlete's career, adding: "We don't want anything to hinder their performance so it's crucial we get their whole experience, from arrival to departure, right."
> 
> Construction of the terminal - which is roughly the size of three Olympic swimming pools - began in February in an area currently used for staff car parking on the south side of the airport.
> 
> The unveiling is a contruction milestone, meaning the building is now weather-proof.
> 
> No flights will leave from the terminal, so athletes will be bussed to departure lounges.


read more http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17599477






> *Balfour Beatty secures London office contract*
> 
> Balfour Beatty has secured a contract to develop an office block on Chancery Lane in London, according to Construction Enquirer.
> 
> The news provider reported the £25 million project will include the demolition of existing buildings and the creation of an eight-storey commercial establishment.
> 
> Planning permission has just been granted by Westminster council to remove some of Lonsdale Chambers, but the facade on Chancery Lane must be left standing, replacing a previous permission approved in 2002.
> 
> The project is designed by GMW Architects, which has previously been responsible for a significant part of Sheffield University and terminals at JFK Airport in New York and Istanbul Airport.
> 
> More recently, it worked on the DTZ office building on 125 Old Broad Street in the City of London, where it provided a "streetscape" idea including formal gridded spaces and a relaxed layout for client-facing areas.
> 
> The current proposals will see a 140,000 sq ft office block and shops erected on the corner of Chancery Lane and Bream's Buildings, the publication noted.
> 
> Businesses in the construction sector could benefit from Sage Estimating, cost planning and post contract software, which is programmed to provide an end-to-end solution for construction projects.
> 
> Article Posted by Editorial Team. All news articles are provided by journalists from an independent News Agency - Adfero Ltd.


http://www.sageforconstruction.co.uk/IndustryNews/construction_industry_news_selected.aspx?aid=2941


----------



## SO143

> *Start date for £500m ($800m) London Bridge station*
> Grant Prior | Mon 2nd April | 7:15
> 
> Construction work on the £500m redevelopment of London Bridge station will start next summer after Network Rail was awarded formal planning consent for the scheme.
> 
> Utilities diversion work in south London will start this year ahead of the five-year build programme which will be carried-out in phases.
> 
> Network Rail chiefs said the scheme will boost the local economy through the use of local construction workers and trade contractors on the Thameslink project.
> 
> Chief executive David Higgins said: “Our work will see the transformation of one of London’s oldest and highly congested railway terminus.
> 
> “The London Bridge project is a critical part of the £6bn Thameslink Programme.
> 
> “It is only by remodeling London Bridge station that we can allow the new fleet of 12-car trains to operate at a metro-frequency on the Thameslink route. The project will also cover over 46 miles of new track laid in the 4.3 mile approach to the station.
> 
> “As well as bringing a better rail service to Southwark, we hope that the construction programme itself will help support the local community.
> 
> “How we build is as important as what we build and we are committed to a number of schemes such as local employment, supply chains and community engagement as well as setting up a workplace diversity and inclusion plan.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/04/02/start-date-for-500m-london-bridge-station/


----------



## SO143

*The Place*


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> That is an old design. The tower has been split into two parts.


design does not look so out of date but i think it's quite short although BBC said it will be a 31 storey tall skyscraper. 









by skyscrapercity

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17569395


----------



## Bob!

SO143 said:


> thanks i guess a mini cluster can be created around the shard, atm the only thing which i'd like to see is the guys with new cladding. the tower looks just miserable.


I agree that something has to be done since the facade is in a very bad state but I think that the planned blue aluminium cladding will only make it worse, the renderings just look rubbish, Guy's will be a complete mess. In my opinion the best solution would be to clean the facade thoroughly and replace the broken panels.


----------



## LondonFox

Does anyone have a render of the Guys future look?


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Does anyone have a render of the Guys future look?


this?










i think the gov should consider to spend a peanut amount of money to build a new tower in that area. it is ruining the charisma and beauty of the shard really. 

i wish this would be a new guy's hospital in 2014 :|


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

...


----------



## LondonFox

No, I'm pretty sure that's the old Guys render.. I don't think they are using that cladding now..


----------



## LondonFox

Is this the latest render of the new look? Something about a lighting scheme at the top too.. ?


----------



## Bob!

SO143 said:


> this?
> 
> http://www.willfox.com/images/skyscrapers/guyshospital/reclad.jpg


That's an old proposal.
This is the approved design:



Supertall Robbo said:


> DSCF1306 by supertallrobbo, on Flickr
> 
> DSCF1307 by supertallrobbo, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> This is the approved design:


god! it will not make a difference at all :wallbash:

imo, the one posted above by londonfox is slightly better or are they the same? hno:


The Shard and Guy's Hospital by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Bob!

SO143 said:


> imo, the one posted above by londonfox is slightly better or are they the same? hno:


They're not the same, both are from ARUP though.
At first the blue part was bronze as well but some design review committee thought Southwark could handle something "bolder and less polite" causing the design to evolve into that messy blue/white/bronze lump.


----------



## Atmosphere

I know this is impossible, but after the reclad Guys might be even _uglier_.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^That would be hard.


----------



## Crash_N

I actually like Guy's hospital, it's a fine piece of brutalist architecture that adds a lot to the architectural diversity of London. It's also the tallest hospital building in the world.
It just needs a good reclad.


----------



## SO143

*Tate Modern Herzog & de Meuron Extension Starts*




by mitosan


----------



## SO143

by *Financial Times*



> *UK ‘leads the world’ in e-commerce*
> 
> British shoppers buying online have helped digitise the UK’s economy, as the internet contributes a larger share to GDP than in any of the other Group of 20 nations, a report has found. The digital economy grew at a rate of 10.9 per cent a year, higher than the average of 8.1 per cent across the group of 20 nations. South Korea comes second with 7.3 per cent and China is in third place with the internet contributing 5.5 per cent to GDP. If the internet were a traditional sector, the report says, it would be bigger than UK construction, education or the utilities. The sector contributed £121bn to the UK economy in 2010 or 8.3 per cent of GDP, and is forecast to rise to £225bn by 2016, according to research from the Boston Consulting Group.
> 
> “The internet economy offers one of the world’s few unfettered growth stories,” said Paul Zwillenberg, a BCG partner and co-author of the report. “Policymakers often cite GDP growth rates of around 10 per cent per year in the developing markets, but they look past similar rates close to home.” British shoppers make 13.5 per cent of their purchases online, higher than 7.1 per cent in Germany, 5 per cent in the US and 6.6 per cent in the world’s most wired nation, South Korea. Even more customers choose to research online and buy in store. Consumers in the UK valued the benefit they got from the internet at about $3,753, with their most loved services including email, search and online banking and investing. Dan Cobley, managing director of Google UK, said:
> 
> “This report is massively encouraging and shows that the UK internet is leading the world in e-commerce. At a time of financial uncertainty, the UK internet economy continues to grow at an incredible rate, creating thousands of new businesses and jobs.” Small and medium-sized enterprises in the UK who made use of the internet for marketing, sales and contact with customers and suppliers, grew at a rate of 12 per cent, faster than those who barely used the internet, at only 4 per cent.
> 
> The government has been keen to promote Britain as a centre for technology, setting up East London Tech City, as part of the 2012 Olympic legacy. It aims to make London Europe’s leading centre for internet start-ups but the area, which grew out of the organic cluster dubbed Silicon Roundabout, faces stiff competition from Dublin, Berlin and Stockholm. The government is also trying to bridge the digital divide by helping provide superfast broadband to ensure that those living in rural areas have access to the internet.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ef3e1a04-71b4-11e1-8497-00144feab49a.html#axzz1r75KSwDU







> *Skype hires 400 people between London and Stockholm, as the Microsoft-owned company seeks to expand its presence in the UK and Europe.*
> 
> London geeks, update your CV’s. Microsoft-owned Skype has plans to hire people in London and Stockholm as part of a wider European expansion, according to the BBC. But it comes as Yahoo reportedly plans to shed 2,000 jobs in the near future. Some are pegging the pink slips to drop at New York’s market opening today.
> 
> The Internet-calling giant was bought by Microsoft for $8.5 billion last October following U.S. and EU approval, and was formally rolled into the bosom of the Redmond technology giant as its own division.
> 
> Skype’s expansion to the British capital could not come soon enough for the UK government, which is keen on stressing how London will be the “powerhouse” for European tech, as it continues to invest in the East London Tech City, known colloquially as “Silicon Roundabout”.
> 
> Skype’s London office is expected to rise by 40 percent to 330 employees, with the first stage of the hiring process to go ahead by June.But UK deputy prime minister Nick Clegg specifically identified Skype as one of the services that the government wants to monitor, as part of plans to roll out new laws that record and log Web, email, and call data by the intelligence services.
> 
> Good news for Skype-using evil masterminds. It’s still one of the most secure way of sharing your dastardly plans. Osterloh said the plans will not affect Skype’s hiring spree, but noted that it would “not be able to hand over user data” because of the peer-to-peer infrastructure of the network.


http://www.zdnet.com/blog/london/skype-hires-400-staff-in-europe-expansion-plans/3842


----------



## SO143

> *Energy Beams To Zap Cancer Coming To UK*
> 
> *Patients will be treated at two centres including one in London which will be built by 2017* (Pic: Scott Tallon Walker Architects)


http://news.sky.com/home/technology/article/16203212


----------



## SO143

> *29-storey development planned for Waterloo’s Elizabeth House site*
> 
> David Chipperfield Architects have unveiled their latest proposals for the redevelopment of the Elizabeth House site in York Road next to Waterloo Station.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory Arch Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed north and south buildings seen from the corner of York Road and Chicheley Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The low-rise southern section of the current Elizabeth House seen from the London Eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed buildings seen from Charing Cross. In reality the view is likely to be obscured by new high-rise development on the Shell Centre site in the foreground.*
> 
> Chipperfield was selected in September 2010 by the site's joint owners Chelsfield and London & Regional Properties. Since then the architectural practice has produced a number of concepts for the site. The scheme was radically redesigned last summer after the proposals were presented to Mayor of London Boris Johnson who is said to have taken a keen interest.
> 
> Elizabeth House, which sits between York Road and the former Eurostar terminal at Waterloo, dates from the 1960s and was designed by John Poulson.
> 
> The current owners acquired the site after an earlier scheme by P&O – designed by Allies and Morrison and known as the 'three sisters' – was vetoed in 2009 by the then communities secretary John Denham.
> 
> The latest scheme, to be submitted to Lambeth Council this week, includes a 29-storey building at the northern end of the site with offices on floors 1 to 12 and 142 homes on 15 floors above.
> 
> The southern half of the site (towards Leake Street) would feature a 10-storey office building.
> 
> The developers are placing a strong emphasis on their plans to upgrade the entrance to Waterloo Station with the creation of a new 'Victory Arch Square'.
> 
> .......


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5916


----------



## SO143

> *United House selected for £130m ($205m) north London scheme*
> 
> Development and regeneration specialist United House has been selected by the Business Design Centre to develop a £130 million regeneration project in Islington, north London. The company will work with City North Islington in a joint venture. 04 Apr 2012. Proposed plans for the regeneration of the mixed-use development include 308 new homes, with provision for affordable housing and retail space. Under the plans two new 21-storey towers will also be situated at the Finsbury Park site.
> 
> “The combination of private and affordable homes, shops, restaurants and offices will bring new focus to Finsbury Park," said Jeffrey Adams, chief executive of United House. The site is located on a trading estate next to Finsbury Park train station and underground, which is the busiest transport hub outside the London's tube zone one, the developer said. It is hoped that the regeneration project will act as a catalyst for wider regeneration in the area. It is the largest regeneration scheme undertaken in Islington since the Arsenal Stadium project. Under the proposals for the regeneration, 47 affordable homes will be built, along with 116,000 square feet of retail, restaurant leisure and office space.
> 
> “We are delighted to be working with United House on this project," said Jack Morris, chairman of City North Holdings. "They share our vision and values for City North in wanting to create a scheme for Finsbury Park which we, and the local community, can be proud of." "It will bring much-needed new homes, business investment, employment and economic growth to what will become one of London’s most exciting and vibrant areas," he added. The developers expect to start work on the site in the spring of 2013 and hope to complete the project in 2016.


http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2012/april/united-house-selected-for-130m-north-london-scheme-/


----------



## SO143

*Regent Street Regeneration*


----------



## SO143

> *Twickenham station group wants funds for judicial review*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residents group opposing the current plans for Twickenham station is appealing for funds to help engage a barrister for a judicial review against the decision.
> 
> About 70 people attended a public meeting, chaired by Twickenham Residents Action Group (Trag) on Thursday, March 29, to discuss the possibilities available for halting the current proposals for the redevelopment of the station.
> 
> However, Richmond Council announced this week that work on the development would begin this September, after it officially approved the plans last week, following consent from the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson and the secretary of state for communities and local government, Eric Pickles last month.
> 
> Yet Trag are still hopeful that it can stop the plans from Solum Regeneration, which were approved in December last year.
> 
> A letter addressed to “Twickenham residents”, from Trag, said: “We need to elicit a QC’s opinion about the feasibility of launching a judicial review of the decision. Engaging a barrister to give us that opinion is dependent on having the funds and we shall need to make that judgement very soon.
> 
> “We therefore urge you to support us immediately to raise the funds to engage a barrister. We are just over 50 per cent toward our £10,000 target now, but time is getting very short if we wish to have a professional opinion sufficiently quickly to give time to consider a full legal challenge.”
> 
> The council is still pressing ahead with plans and said its next step was appointing a community liaison officer, who will be a “key point of access” for residents during the redevelopment.
> 
> Councillor Virginia Morris, the council’s cabinet member for environment and planning, said: “I know that there are some people who are still keen to criticise this development.
> 
> “I remain very confident that the planning process was handled fairly and I would be disappointed and concerned that any further challenge, regarding a decision which has had sign off from the secretary of state and the GLA, would hinder the delivery of a new station by 2015.”
> 
> The Rugby Football Union (RFU), hosting the Rugby World Cup in 2015, has supported the current plans from Solum throughout.
> 
> RFU stadium director Richard Knight said: “The RFU has engaged widely on this scheme and we are confident that the new station will provide an impressive gateway to Twickenham for the several hundred thousand visitors from around the world during the 2015 Rugby World Cup.”
> 
> Trag put forward an alternative proposal for the station last year, called Plan B, and hoped it could still be adopted instead.
> 
> John Robinson, from Solum Regeneration, said: “The scheme delivers a new station for Twickenham. It has been designed to manage increased passenger numbers forecast by Network Rail and will significantly improve the experience for people with disabilities and push chairs.
> 
> “The design of the scheme has been future proofed to enable growth in train services.”


http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...tation_group_wants_funds_for_judicial_review/


----------



## SO143

> *Plans lodged for £1.5 billion ($2.4bn) Heygate Estate regeneration*
> 
> Lend Lease has submitted an outline planning application for the £1.5 billion regeneration of the Heygate Estate. The masterplan includes proposals for 2,500 new homes in Elephant and Castle, south London.03 Apr 2012
> 
> The plans have been delivered to the Council and are expected to be validated and formally submitted in a few weeks "given that there are 15 boxes to go through", a spokesperson for the Council said. The scheme is being developed by Lend Lease, which is a development partner of Southwark Council. Plans for the scheme include 2,500 new homes, shops, restaurants, community facilities and London’s largest new park for 70 years.
> 
> “Elephant and Castle is one of Europe’s most exciting regeneration projects," said Mark Dickinson, Lend Leases' managing director. "London desperately needs new homes and Lend Lease is proud to be playing a part in helping the Capital to meet the growing demand." Of the 2,500 new homes, it is planned that more than 600 will be affordable. Plans for the regeneration also include investment in public transport, with ambitions to create pedestrian and cycle paths to make it one of the best connected locations in London, the developer said.
> 
> "Transforming the Heygate is a hugely important cornerstone to Southwark Council's £1.5bn regeneration plans for Elephant and Castle," said Councillor Fiona Colley, cabinet member for regeneration at Southwark Council. "We welcome the planning application, which will be considered by the council's planning committee, making further steps towards the long-awaited vision for the area that residents look forward to seeing become a reality," she said.
> 
> The proposed regeneration is expected to include up to 16,500 square metres of new retail development, which would offer a mixture of high street shops and smaller independent retailers as well as cafes and restaurants. The developers carried out extensive community consultation, alongside Southwark Council, prior to the submission of the planning application. "The scheme proposals include one of the biggest new housing developments in London’s Zone One and will create over 5,000 jobs," the developer said.
> 
> To improve transport and access to the area, Southwark Council said it will require the developers to pay a contribution to the Northern Line station and removal of subways around the northern roundabout. A contribution will be required by all its partner developers in the local area, it added. The principle behind the regeneration masterplan is to create a thriving and sustainable urban quarter which will contribute towards the wider regeneration of the Elephant and Castle area, the Council said. It is anticipated that the first phase of construction will begin in 2013, subject to planning permission being granted.


http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2012/april/plans-lodged-for-15bn-heygate-estate-regeneration/


----------



## SO143

New building in south next to Burgess park superstructure being started:










by *DMK*


----------



## SO143

by *Lampiao2000*

Wembley City (construction updates)


----------



## SO143

> *Hammerson secures Croydon regeneration contract*
> 
> UK property firm Hammerson has beaten Westfield to be chosen as the preferred developer of the Whitgift Centre in Croydon, it was revealed today.
> 
> Lease owners of the Whitgift Centre, Royal London Asset Management (RLAM) and IBRC Assurance Company (IBRCAC), have signed an exclusive deal with Hammerson which will see the south London shopping scheme regenerated and expanded.
> 
> Several other major real estate firms were reportedly interested in undertaking the construction work, including Australian property giant Westfield, but Hammerson’s experience with similar projects such as the Bullring in Birmingham proved crucial in the final decision.
> 
> In a joint statement, RLAM & IBRCAC commented: “The Whitgift Centre lies at the heart of Croydon and its successful redevelopment will be a crucial element in the regeneration of the town itself. This consideration underlined every step of our rigorous process of selecting the best partner for the job.
> 
> “The quality of submissions from all parties was very high, although in Hammerson we recognised a partner who could demonstrate a long-term commitment to reasserting Croydon as a centre of retail excellence through a combination of redevelopment and organic growth. Of equal importance, Hammerson possess the necessary resources to complete a project of this scale successfully.”
> 
> At present the Whitgift Centre, situated in the heart of Croydon, comprises around 580,000 sq ft of retail space with 154 shop units, several department stores and a supermarket, and attracts around 28 million shoppers annually.
> 
> Setting out its initial proposals for the site in November, Westfield saw Croydon as the perfect location for its latest super-mall in the British capital, having previously opened huge shopping centres in both the west and east of London.
> 
> At the time Michael Gutman, Managing Director of Europe & New Markets at Westfield, said: “There is the potential for a major retail scheme in this strategic market which has been identified in the past by the John Lewis Partnership as a possible key location, and the GLA and the local authorities have very high aspirations to implement a major retail scheme and the regeneration of the town centre.”


http://www.retailgazette.co.uk/articles/44222-hammerson-secures-croydon-regeneration-contract

^^


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6904994422/ by andrewvaughan, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Marquinho01 said:


> Near Piccadilly Circus - There used to be a place named "Japan Center" on that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another project very close to Piccadilly Circus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 following pictures are of the Amercian Supermarket Wholefoods and New York Hotel Firmdale opening up in London. A lot of investment from US operators, a really good thing to my mind.


thanks :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^What are they building? Renders?


----------



## SO143

those are just low-rises projects in central london :yawn:

here is another one 

*110 Fetter Lane*


----------



## SO143

*Wilton Plaza, Victoria (Wilton Road) *



























by *skyscrapernews*


----------



## SO143

*62 Buckingham Palace Gate*











. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Not every project can be a skyscraper. Thanks. 



SO143 said:


> those are just low-rises projects in central london :yawn:
> 
> here is another one
> 
> *110 Fetter Lane*


----------



## SO143

> *London Fruit & Wool Exchange, E1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exemplar has recently submitted a planning application to undertake the comprehensive regeneration of the London Fruit & Wool Exchange building in Spitalfields. The proposed scheme will deliver 300,000 sq ft of new grade A space including 260,000 sq ft of office and 40,000 sq ft of retail, restaurant, café, SME and community space. Completion is scheduled for early 2015.
> 
> Regarded as the last major redevelopment site in this prime location, Exemplar is enthusiastic about furthering its commitment to quality development by creating an attractive, usable and sustainable development that the local area can be proud of.
> 
> LONDON FRUIT & WOOL EXCHANGE SITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In August 2010, the City of London Corporation and Exemplar signed a development agreement for the comprehensive regeneration of the site which includes the London Fruit & Wool Exchange building and the 1960s White's Row Car Park.
> 
> Since then, we have undertaken a comprehensive public consultation with stakeholders, interest groups, local residents and businesses. This has included meetings, workshops and public exhibitions which have helped shape the proposals.
> 
> In late 2011, a planning application was submitted to the London Borough of Tower Hamlets. Following further discussions with the local community and the Council, additional amendments have been made to the scheme, including increasing the amount of retail and redesigning the replacement corner buildings and other elements of the design so that it better reflect its surroundings.
> 
> Copies of the boards from the second pre-application public exhibition are available below, along with an update on the latest design changes.
> 
> If you would like any further information or if you would like to arrange to meet us please contact Sebastian Hanley at FTI Consulting.


http://www.thelondonfruitandwoolexchange.com/downloads/Design-and-Access-Statement-Addendum.pdf


----------



## SO143

> *Fitzroy Place, W1*
> 
> Located in the heart of Fitzrovia in London’s West End, Exemplar, in partnership with Aviva Investors and Kaupthing Bank, are to develop this unique 3 acre site to provide 310,000 sq ft of commercial office space, 20,000 sq ft of retail / restaurant space in addition to 237 private apartments, health and education facilities and public open space.
> 
> First stage planning approval from the local authority was received in February 2012, enabling works commenced on site in December 2011 and construction shall commence in early Summer 2012 leading to practical completion in late 2014.
> 
> A preview website for this exciting project is available and a full website will be launched in the Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Fitzroy Place: an enduring new landmark for central London, just minutes from Regent Street in the heart of Fitzrovia.
> 
> Centred around London's first new square in over one hundred years, Fitzroy Place comprises 237 private apartments, 200,000 sq ft of prime office space together with shops and community facilities.
> 
> We will be launching Fitzroy Place in mid 2012. For now, we hope you enjoy this introduction to what will be the creation of something truly special in Fitzrovia. Will you be a part of it?
> 
> For life. For work. For London. At Fitzroy Place, you have everything you could wish for on your doorstep. Within the heart of Fitzrovia, but only a few minutes' walk from Mayfair, Soho and Marylebone. Here luxury residential apartments will combine with a mix of contemporary office space.
> 
> Designed by award winning architects Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands and Sheppard Robson, with interiors by internationally renowned designers Johnson Naylor, Fitzroy Place will be the epitome of creativity.


http://www.fitzroyplace.com/place.html


----------



## PortoNuts

^^:applause:


----------



## SO143

the amount of money being invested in london properties, construction projects, crossrail, underground and airport projects is absolutely incredible. not to mention billions of £ being spent for the new olympic stadiums, shopping centres, parks, apartments and stratford city. london is on top of the game


----------



## SO143

> *Block W4, Regent Street, W1*
> 
> Exemplar were selected as Development Partner to The Crown Estate for the Block W4, Regent Street project in December 2010. This exciting project forms an important part of the on-going regeneration of Regent Street.
> 
> The scheme, designed by award winning architects Alford Hall Monaghan Morris, will create 40,000 sq ft of new flagship retail space over 3 floors along with 95,000 sq ft of grade A office space. Completion is scheduled for end 2013.


http://www.exemplarproperties.com/property/block-w4-regent-street/


----------



## SO143

> *ST. JAMES'S GATEWAY SW1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The St James's Gateway Scheme, located in the heart of the West End between Piccadilly and Jermyn Street, will consolidate 7 existing buildings into 1 new building and 1 refurbished listed building.
> 
> The scheme will comprise 57,000 sq ft of commercial office space, 21,000 sq ft of retail space and 19,000 sq ft of residential units for private sales and lettings along with public realm enhancements to Eagle Place, Jermyn Street, Piccadilly and Lower Regent Street.
> 
> Situated in the St James's Conservation Area, the new building blends contemporary modern façades with retained façades to provide a well considered piece of commercial architecture occupying a prominent position on Piccadilly that will comprise 8 retail units to Piccadilly and Jermyn Street, 6 floors of office accommodation and 5 apartments overlooking Jermyn Street. The refurbished listed building retains much of the existing fabric with the Jermyn Street and Lower Regent elevations being retained whilst a new core is added to the rear of the building and the floorplates are re-planned to accommodate 11 apartments.
> 
> The scheme utilises ground source heat piles to achieve a BREEAM Excellent rating, a Code for Sustainable Homes score of Level 4 for the new building and 3 for the refurbished building and an EPC rating of B.
> 
> World renowned artist Richard Deacon has been commissioned to create a dramatic sculpture as part of the building's Piccadilly façade; the artwork formed in glazed terracotta has been thoughtfully integrated into the architecture and will provide a perfect contrast to the quiet order evident in the buildings lower storeys.


http://www.stanhopeplc.com/?page=21&id=500


----------



## SO143

> *CHISWICK PARK W4*
> 
> This 33 acre site on the border of west London suburbs Chiswick and Acton had lain dormant since a derelict London Transport bus depot was demolished in the 1980s. Intense community interest in the site meant its redevelopment had to take into account the needs not only of investors, but also of those living and working nearby. Pinpointing a lack of quality employment opportunities in the vicinity, we proposed a precedent-setting office park that would challenge conventional views of how office environments should look and behave. The scheme, a phased development of 12 buildings, has created a thriving workplace that embraces a philosophy of "Enjoy Work" - putting people, rather than buildings, at the heart of Chiswick Park.


http://www.stanhopeplc.com/?page=32&id=397


----------



## SO143

:applause:



> *Appeal to Mayor to save Piccadilly buildings from demolition*
> 
> The Victorian Society has written to urge Boris Johnson to overrule a planning decision which allows for the demolition of eight historic buildings in the heart of London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week members of the planning committee at Westminster Council approved a £50 million scheme to redevelop parts of Piccadilly and Jermyn Street, despite it being recommended for refusal by the council's own planning officer.
> 
> The controversial scheme, known as St James's Gateway, allows for the demolition of three buildings on Piccadilly, three on Jermyn Street and two on Eagle Place.
> 
> 'All eight buildings lie inside the St James' Conservation Area, which should have afforded them some protection', said Heloise Brown, Conservation Adviser for the Victorian Society. 'Westminster's planning officer will have recommended permission be refused because the scheme falls short of planning guidelines, the fact that the committee overruled his recommendation is very worrying'.
> 
> The Victorian Society hopes to persuade the Mayor that current proposal is unnecessarily damaging and unsustainable. If it is given final approval the Society will consider whether to ask the Secretary of State to call the application in to be decided at a public inquiry.
> 
> Which buildings are under threat?
> 
> The three buildings on Piccadilly threatened with demolition are 212, 213 and 214. 214 and 213 were built in the 1860s. 212 Piccadilly was built in 1872-3 for the National Provincial Bank and designed by John Gibson, a leading bank architect of the 19th Century.
> 
> Under the plans 210-211 Piccadilly (architect unknown) will have its facade dismantled and the building rebuilt altering floor levels.
> 
> 18, 19, 20 and 21 Jermyn Street will be retained. But 21a, 22 and 23 Jermyn Street, along with 3-4 Eagle Place will be demolished. These, like all the buildings above lie in the St James' Conservation Area.
> 
> A Grade-II listed building at 27 Regent Street will be converted and refurbished as part of the plans.


http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/...to-save-piccadilly-buildings-from-demolition/


----------



## SO143

> *Hackney Council turns down plans for 18-storey tower*
> 
> Hackney Council's planning committee has unanimously rejected a plan to a build tower block on Kingsland High Street. The Victorian Society had formally opposed the scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The owner of a two-storey shop at 51-57 Kingsland High Street had applied to knock down the property and replace it with a building rising to five storeys at the front and 18 storeys further back.
> 
> The so-called ‘Dressed in Green' tower would have contained 130 flats, as well as shops and parking.
> 
> 'We welcome the principle of replacing 51-57 Kingsland High Street but the proposed replacement was far too big. We would like to see the part of the building which faces the High Street reduced in height to match the surrounding buildings,' said Chris Costelloe, Conservation Adviser for the Victorian Society.
> 
> The development site at the heart of Dalston is surrounded by attractive Victorian commercial buildings of just three or four storeys high.
> 
> The design of the largely glass tower also meant ruling out any future development of the space above the adjacent Dalston Kingsland station.
> 
> Mr Costelloe added: ‘This is great news as the tower would have represented a tragic missed opportunity for Dalston. The Society would like to see the re-design of this building integrated with the rebuilding of the station.'
> 
> The proposals, which had no affordable housing provision, did include a commitment to fund improvements to the existing Dalston Kingsland station.
> 
> The Victorian Society would now like to see the scheme completely redesigned.


http://www.victoriansociety.org.uk/news/hackney-council-turns-down-plans-for-18-storey-tower/


----------



## SO143

> *Drapers Gardens EC2*
> 
> In partnership with MSREF and Canary Wharf Group, Exemplar has developed what is arguably the most admired building in the City of London today.
> 
> The Drapers Gardens Development involved what was the tallest building demolition in London and whilst the site was being excavated the team managed to preserve what was one of the richest archaeological finds in recent times (documented in the book Secrets of the Gardens)


Read more: http://www.exemplarproperties.com/property/drapers-gardens/


----------



## SO143

Stratford City by *wawd*


Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr

love the colour changing lights on the windmill things:

Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr


Olympic Park Visit 31st March by wawd, on Flickr


Untitled by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *Goodman’s Fields E1*
> 
> A 7 acre site on the eastern edge of the city of London, Goodman’s Fields is a strategically located site that presents a rare opportunity to develop a mixed-use scheme of scale.
> 
> Exemplar secured Planning consent for a 1.5m sq ft Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands designed scheme that is set to provide824 homes, 32% of which will be much needed affordable housing, a 124,000 sq ft hotel, 661 rooms of student housing, a health centre, retail and Offices space and extensive new open space.
> 
> The site is now being prepared for Development.


http://www.exemplarproperties.com/property/goodmans-fields/


----------



## SO143

> *Westfield, Hammerson in deadlock over London mall*
> 
> (Reuters) - Plans to turn an ageing south London shopping centre into one of the city's biggest malls hit deadlock on Monday when its owners sided with two different developers, Australia's Westfield Group (WDC.AX) and Anglo-French Hammerson (HMSO.L).
> 
> The wrangle involves a split between the freeholder and two leaseholders over who will develop the Whitgift Centre in Croydon, a key element in Westfield's plan to expand in London.
> 
> Large British shopping centres that dominate surrounding areas are highly prized by property investors as they have so far weathered the tough retailing climate better than others.
> 
> FREE GUIDES AND REPORTS FROM DIANOMIADVERTISEMENT
> 
> Westfield, which opened a mall near the London Olympic park to great fanfare last autumn, said in November the 42-year old site in Croydon would become its third large London centre after an exclusive deal with the Whitgift Foundation, the freeholder and 25 percent leaseholder.
> 
> But Royal London Asset Management (RLAM) and Irish Bank Resolution Corp (IBRC) ANGIB.UL, who together own 75 percent of the 1.2 million square foot (110,000 square metre) mall's lease, said on Monday they had signed an exclusive agreement with Hammerson.
> 
> In a response, the Whitgift Foundation called the selection of Hammerson "inexplicable", adding that it "had a binding agreement with Westfield who are prepared to commit a highly experienced team to focus on the regeneration of Croydon."
> 
> Industry insiders familiar with the Whitgift Centre said the redevelopment of the mall was now likely to be stalled as all three stakeholders had to agree on a single developer.
> 
> RLAM and IBRC are expected to offer Hammerson a minimum 25 percent share of their joint 200 million pound stake along with responsibility for managing the centre.
> 
> Westfield declined to comment. It said in November that a major retail scheme in Croydon could serve over three million customers.
> 
> Hammerson said this month that it wanted to invest in the Whitgift Centre and was keen to join it with the Centrale mall in Croydon, which it already owns.
> 
> The company also owns and holds stakes in some of Britain's largest malls, such as the Bullring in Birmingham and Brent Cross in North London. On February 24, it said it would sell its office portfolio over the next three years to focus on retail property.



http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/04/02/uk-hammerson-shopping-centre-idUKBRE8310VI20120402


----------



## SO143

> *Heygate's social housing schemes shortlisted for design award*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two housing schemes recently completed as part of London’s Heygate regeneration have been shortlisted for a design award.
> 
> The Library Street and Brandon Street projects have been selected for best completed scheme in the housing design awards.
> 
> The two schemes provide a total of 58 homes, with a majority of them for social rent. In the social rented element, Library Street alone will offer seven three-bed and six four-bed town houses.
> 
> To date, through the Heygate Rehousing Programme, the council and its affordable housing development partners have either built or are building a total of 464 new homes of which 428 will be affordable.
> 
> Councillor Fiona Colley, cabinet member for regeneration at Southwark Council, said: “I'm delighted that these new schemes have been shortlisted. The homes at Brandon Street and Library Street mean that local families can afford to live in very high quality properties which have plenty of modern specifications; they deserve to win for their excellent design.”
> 
> “It’s important to compare these impressive new flats with the original Heygate housing. In previous years people could tell at a glance if a block of flats was affordable housing or private. Times have changed and we are building new affordable housing that is every bit as smart and high quality as private homes.”
> 
> Library and Brandon Street are two of 28 completed schemes from 178 submissions to have been shortlisted.
> 
> Another scheme in Camberwell New Road will complete in June with a further 103 homes built which are 100% affordable with 85% social rented.
> 
> The proposed redevelopment of Stead St. car park, the final phase of the programme, will provide a further 136 new homes of which 65% will be new social housing.
> 
> ......


http://www.24dash.com/news/housing/...-housing-schemes-shortlisted-for-design-award


----------



## SO143

> *St Modwen boosted by London market development win*
> 
> Property developer St. Modwen Properties gets a
> slice of London development with New Covent Garden Market scheme.
> 
> St Modwen, which in its trading update today said it is in line with expectations, said its joint venture with VINCI where it is preferred bidder for the New Covent Garden Market regeneration is a significant contract win for the company.
> 
> Its residential arm has seen a strong sales rate and good ongoing demand for land and its pipeline of future projects is strong.
> 
> Bill Oliver, St Modwen CEO, said: "During the year to date, St. Modwen has continued to perform well, in spite of the ongoing challenges in the economic environment. Our residential portfolio is performing strongly and we anticipate that this will continue, with excellent potential for value creation in this area, particularly through our partnerships with the public sector. While there will undoubtedly be challenges in the secondary property market, we remain confident in our proven business model and in our ability to add value to our portfolio through active asset management.”
> 
> Cash flows and debt levels remain in line with expectations.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/busin...by-london-market-development-win-7618048.html


----------



## SO143

> *Boris Johnson promises driverless Tube trains within 10 years*
> 
> Driverless trains could be running on the London Underground within the next decade, Conservative London Mayor Boris Johnson has said.
> 
> Mr Johnson, who is standing for re-election in May, said if returned to office he would not buy new Tube trains with drivers' cabs.
> 
> He wanted tighter strike laws to tackle "hardline union barons'" objections.
> 
> The Green, LibDem and Labour candidates said the mayor did not look at fare costs but focused on "vanity projects".
> 
> LibDem mayoral candidate Brian Paddick said Mr Johnson's manifesto took up his own plan for driverless trains.
> 
> Jenny Jones, the Green Party's mayoral hopeful, said there were concerns about safety of the driverless trains.
> 
> The Labour candidate, Ken Livingstone, criticised the mayor for not making any pledges to cut fare rises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Routemasters have been criticised for their cost
> 
> *Industrial action*
> 
> In his transport manifesto, Mr Johnson said: "It is time to move forward with 'train captains' - along the lines of the DLR (Docklands Light Railway) - with all the efficiency benefits it will bring and absolutely no loss of safety.
> 
> "TfL (Transport for London) will rapidly establish a timetable for introducing the first driverless trains to become operational on the London Underground network within a decade."
> 
> He said he was expecting opposition from some union leaders.
> 
> "I am requesting a mandate from Londoners to push again for changes to national strike law, so that industrial action can no longer be triggered by a small minority of union members," he said.
> 
> Mr Paddick said: "Pleased to hear Mr Johnson taking up a promise I made at our first mayoral hustings six weeks ago.
> 
> "As long as the technology exists for it to be done safely and so that there is a member of staff on each train who can walk through the carriage, there is no reason why we shouldn't introduce driverless trains."
> 
> Mr Livingstone said: "Boris Johnson could have taken the opportunity of this transport document to finally end his commitment to high fares.
> 
> "He has opted for expensive vanity projects with Londoners paying for the most expensive bus in the world while the Tory Mayor refuses cut the fares and invest in better services."
> 
> Ms Jones said: "The reality of driverless trains is obviously there will be concerns about safety, but quite honestly I just don't think he will do it.
> 
> "I think the millions that have been spent on the New Bus for London have been very badly spent."
> 
> *'Congestion busting fund'*
> 
> Elsewhere in the manifesto, Mr Johnson promised 600 new buses, which replaced Routemasters, would be on London's roads by 2016.
> 
> He pledged to invest £50m in a "congestion busting fund" to deal with busy roads.
> 
> He planned to expand the cycle hire scheme to the east and west of London and also look towards expanding to south London.
> 
> Mr Johnson also restated his plan for a new hub airport built on an artificial island in the Thames Estuary.
> 
> Coinciding with the launch of the manifesto, TfL said it had received £5m from the Department for Transport to add an extra 70 hybrid buses by 2013 to its current fleet of 260 hybrid buses.
> 
> TfL received £5m in 2009, £8m in 2010 and £5m in 2011 from the DfT's Green Bus Fund.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17510918


----------



## Jex7844

It would'nt be the first time that London allows the destruction of some of its historic buildings...:nuts: Such a thing would be impossible in Paris.

What a pity, demolishing a part of London's history to build for sure some plain & modern buildings in return...how pathetic :gunz:. 

Those ancient buildings are beautiful & must remain imo.

---------------------------------------------------------

By the way, what about the fugly modern building which is supposed to replace the gorgeous Astoria Theatre miserably knocked down a couple of years ago...?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## SO143

good article



> *An 18-Century London Gem Enters the 21st Century*
> 
> Published: April 6, 2012
> LONDON — The British capital is full of distinctive historic buildings but, even here, Roehampton House stands out.
> 
> Situated on the fringe of Putney, between Richmond Park and the Thames, the 18th-century red brick mansion is being brought back to life as a residential development.
> 
> .....


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/06/greathomesanddestinations/06iht-reroe06.html


----------



## LazyOaf

sgroutage said:


> True, but the opposite happens in Paris, nothing ever gets built!


Please don't start here too, PLEASE!


----------



## Bob!

Jex7844 said:


> Those ancient buildings are beautiful & must remain imo.


They've already been knocked down, the article SO143 posted is from 2009.



Marquinho01 said:


> Near Piccadilly Circus - There used to be a place named "Japan Center" on that spot.


The building on the right will be rebuilt though. Here you can find the plans: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90190575&postcount=75


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> They've already been knocked down


Oh no! :wallbash:


----------



## SO143

Full article: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/675c81e2-79b7-11e1-b87e-00144feab49a.html#axzz1rMTgpVMq



> *In a hole? It’s time to stop digging*
> April 7, 2012
> 
> *In London’s smartest areas the cost of excavating basement space is only £500 per sq ft*


----------



## SO143

> *BAM secures $37 million office renovation contract in London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US-based property development company, BAM Construct has secured a £23 million ($36.53 million) contract in London for the redevelopment of an office building for Derwent London, a UK-based property development company.
> 
> Pursuant to the contract, the company will redevelop and extend 1 Page Street, a former government office block at Page Street in central London. The company will extend the building with an additional 11,000 square metres of superior and contemporary office space. In order to accomplish the task, the company will extend the steel frame of the building.
> 
> Work also involves removal of the existing facade of the building and replacing it with contemporary brick and punched windows. The building will also witness raised floors and suspended ceilings. The building will also receive lifts, external works, and mechanical and electrical services.
> 
> BAM Construct UK Limited is part of the European construction enterprise, Royal BAM Group.


http://www.worldinteriordesignnetwo..._office_renovation_contract_in_london_120321/


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Jex7844

Bob! said:


> They've already been knocked down, the article SO143 posted is from 2009.
> 
> The building on the right will be rebuilt though. Here you can find the plans: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90190575&postcount=75


OMG...well done London hno:.

You know dude, duplicating a building does not ease my pain, the previous building's history is gone forever along with its architecture...the new building will look historic & identical but the thing is, it will be brand new, the harm is already done...though, many thanks Bob for your response.

@ sgroutage, what never gets built in Paris mate, be more accurate please (you may be write but I'm not sure to understand what you're refering to), cheers?


----------



## SO143

^^

london has many old and ugly buildings which desperately need to be demolished or renovated. imo paris does not have that kind of problem and most old buildings there look nice with great architecture. anyway i am quite excited about $1 billion american embassy project next to the river thames in london


----------



## SO143

the obvious one 









by *wjfox*

uke:


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> I've no idea but this is what's supposed to be like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ScFCL.jpg


what's the name of that boxy tower next to the razor tower? is it now under construction or already built?


----------



## Bob!

^ That's the 20-storey apartment tower (sometimes referred to as 'Campanile') that is part of the One Tower Bridge scheme which is currently under construction.


----------



## SO143

thanks


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by *Core Rising*.


----------



## SO143

*NEO Bankside* 









by me


----------



## SO143

*Park Plaza*


. by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*U/C buildings (new development)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikepaws/7015833839/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

> *Kensington Palace Opens after Major Renovation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen lives at Buckingham Palace so why do we have another palace in London? We actually have a fine selection of royal buildings across the country and Kensington Palace has been the home to many royals including Diana, Princess of Wales. William and Kate are moving into apartments here in 2013 and there are many other ‘minor royals’ who call this home.
> 
> There was a long time in the building’s history when it was left empty and fell into disrepair. Historic Royal Palaces are now custodians for Kensington Palace and other great royal buildings such as the Tower of London and Hampton Court Palace and they are a charity so receive no government funding but see one of their key roles as Guardianship – giving these palaces a future as long and valuable as their past. To ensure Kensington Palace has this bright future they have just completed a £12 million renovation project that has transformed this tired building into a welcoming attraction.


http://www.anglotopia.net/anglophil...novation-heres-a-preview-of-whats-on-display/


----------



## Kriativus

SO143 said:


> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/04/02/start-date-for-500m-london-bridge-station/



Wow... That's what a I call a train station! Quite an improvemet, uh?


----------



## Kriativus

Lots of activity going on here. Good to know. Good for London.


----------



## SO143

> *Westfield furious at setback for Croydon centre bid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croydon calling: Stratford City owner is fighting over the right to develop a shopping centre in Croydon
> 
> Australian developer Westfield came out fighting today as its battle to build a third major shopping centre in London threatened to descend into a bitter legal row.
> 
> Westfield, which already has huge shopping centres in White City and Stratford, had been planning to transform Croydon’s ageing Whitgift centre into its third major retail destination in the capital.
> 
> It struck a deal with the Whitgift Foundation, which owns the freehold to the centre and 25% of the leasehold, last November.
> 
> London mayor Boris Johnson endorsed the decision at the time, saying he was “delighted” by Westfield’s decision to commit to Croydon.
> 
> But Whitgift’s two fellow leaseholders, Royal London Asset Management and Irish Bank Resolution Corporation — the now-nationalised lender Anglo Irish Bank — apparently scuppered Westfield’s plans yesterday by choosing rival and Brent Cross shopping centre owner Hammerson as its preferred developer.
> 
> Westfield’s European managing director Michael Gutman hinted at a legal battle over the prized south London centre today as he talked of the developer’s “binding agreement” with Whitgift.
> 
> He said: “Westfield remains determined to work with the owners and local authorities to help create a town centre that the people of Croydon and surrounds can be truly proud of.
> 
> “We have the skills, the funding, the resources and the track record to make this project a success. We recognise Croydon as an ideal candidate for regeneration and, through our binding agreement with the Whitgift Foundation, we are committed to taking this important project forward.”
> 
> Sources close to the row said Hammerson, which also owns Croydon’s Centrale shopping centre, had been hoping to submit a planning application early next year. “The three leaseholders urgently need to get around the table and sort this out,” one said.
> 
> Whitgift’s Martin Corney has rejected the decision as “inexplicable” and warned “it will not deliver the much-needed widespread regeneration of Croydon”. He also claimed the foundation had been excluded from the selection process which chose Hammerson.
> 
> Another blow
> 
> The row over the redevelopment of Croydon’s Whitgift shopping centre is another blow to a south London borough which has already been hit this year by the planned departure of confectionery giant Nestlé at a cost of some 2000 jobs.
> 
> The Whitgift, which opened in 1970, lost its crown as the largest covered shopping centre in London to Westfield’s White City scheme in 2008, but is due to be expanded as part of Croydon Vision 2020 when the impasse is resolved.
> 
> Hammerson bought Croydon’s Centrale shopping centre last year. Plans for yet another centre in the borough, Minerva’s Park Place, foundered in the credit crunch.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/busin...t-setback-for-croydon-centre-bid-7614939.html


----------



## SO143

> *Westfield’s £1billion wow factor sends property prices soaring*
> 
> The Westfield shopping centre in having an explosive impact on the property market in Shepherd’s Bush.
> 
> Estate agents say the £1billion-a-year shopping mall, where stores include Prada, Gucci and Louis Vuitton, has transformed the image of an area where the best-known location was once Oil Drum Lane, the base of TV rag and bone men Steptoe and Son.
> 
> W12 saw some of the fastest rising asking prices in London last year, up 11.6 per cent to £545 per sq ft.
> 
> The rate of increase puts it not far behind Kensington W8 and Chelsea SW3. Research by Hamptons International shows that the biggest increase in asking prices came in W8, where they went up 14.8 per cent from £1,249 per sq ft to £1,467.
> 
> This was followed by the WD3 postcode on the rural fringes of north- west London near Rickmansworth, the E14 Canary Wharf financial district on the Isle of Dogs and SW3. The research suggests that the “Westfield effect” has had a bigger impact on prices than the “Olympic effect” around the main sites of the Games in east London.
> 
> A study from Lloyds TSB has shown that only two of the 14 postcodes closest to the Olympic Park — Dalston and Homerton — have experienced price rises above the London average since the Games were won in July 2005.
> 
> Shepherd’s Bush has also gained from the new transport links that were part of the Westfield development — particularly a fast Overground line to south London — and its location relatively close to central London.
> 
> The rise means prices in “the Bush” have overtaken traditionally smarter areas such as Clapham and is hard on the heels of Dulwich.
> 
> Simon Waller, sales manager at Winkworth in Shepherd’s Bush, said: “The Berlin Wall across the Shepherd’s Bush roundabout has been torn down and the good people of Holland Park and Notting Hill are targeting the Bush in a way they never would have before, particularly for family homes.”
> 
> Hamptons International head of research, Adam Challis, said: “W12 is on the edge of very high value areas but represents much more property for a given budget.”
> 
> The study showed that London’s least expensive postcodes are TW19 (Wraysbury near Staines), SE28 Thamesmead, BR1 Bromley, RM7 Romford and SE12 Lee.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...or-sends-property-prices-soaring-7618257.html


----------



## SO143

> *Crown Estate Plans $630 Million Revamp on London’s Regent Street*
> 
> The Crown Estate, the property company that generates income for Queen Elizabeth II, plans to spend 400 million pounds ($630 million) redeveloping an area near London’s Piccadilly Circus. The St. James’s Market project will create 245,000 square feet (22,760 square meters) of offices, shops and restaurants on Regent Street and Haymarket as well as a new public square, the company said in an e-mailed statement today. Crown Estate said it would seek planning approval for the development, with construction set to start late next year.
> 
> “The regeneration of St. James’s Market is an opportunity to revive a neglected location,” said James Cooksey, Crown Estate’s head of the district. The project is the second part of a 500 million-pound revival of the St. James’s neighborhood, which vies with Hong Kong as the world’s most expensive office market. It follows a 1 billion-pound revamp that made Regent Street one of London’s top shopping areas and helped persuade Norway’s sovereign-wealth fund to buy a 25 percent stake for 443 million pounds.
> 
> The London-based company is trying to attract higher-paying retailers and office tenants to the St. James’s leg of Regent Street, which wasn’t included in the deal with Norway. Crown Estate owns half of the real estate in St. James’s. The first phase of the renovation, the Gateway project near Piccadilly Circus, involved a 100 million-pound venture with Healthcare of Ontario Pension Plan.
> 
> *Queen Elizabeth II*
> 
> While the Crown Estate is one of Queen Elizabeth II’s “hereditary possessions,” she doesn’t own the company as private property. The U.K. treasury collects its earnings and, under the Sovereign Grant Act approved by lawmakers last year, provides the monarch with 15 percent of the company’s annual earnings. Profit was 230.9 million pounds for the fiscal year ended March 31, 2011. As well as the Regent Street shops, the Crown Estate also owns shopping centers, golf courses, Ascot Racecourse, parks, farms, and “virtually all the U.K.’s seabed” out to the 12- mile nautical limit, according to documents posted on the company’s website.
> 
> Farmers sold hay and straw at St. James’s Market for 200 years until it made way for a development of Regent Street in the early 19th century. As part of the project announced today, Crown Estate will provide 40,000 square feet of new residential space in other locations in St. James’s. Carlyle Group LP, a Washington-based private-equity firm, last month bought a property next to St. James’s Palace in central London from the Crown Estate for 36.5 million pounds and said it plans to build luxury apartments.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...million-revamp-on-london-s-regent-street.html


----------



## SO143

> *Amazon company to move into Tech City, Silicon Roundabout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pushbutton TV, a company acquired by Amazon in July last year, will move in to London's Tech City, the area affectionately known as 'Silicon Roundabout' and which is intended to hothouse IT startup talent.
> 
> According to a report in the Independent, Amazon will move Pushbutton into a 50,000 square foot office among the throng of fast-growing technology startups near Old Street.
> 
> One of those startups is business information resource levelbusiness.com. Chris Downs, co-founder of the firm explained that many of the area's small businesses are unhappy at the prospect of corporate behemoths entering the zone.
> 
> "When I hear conversations about bringing large firms like Facebook and Google to the area, I worry it would make [the area] something very different," he said.
> 
> "It would be the land of big corporates, not the startup corner. They'll force the prices up and we'll have to go somewhere else."
> 
> Recruiting staff with the right skills is another area of concern for Downs, and another reason to keep large corporations away.
> 
> "It's really hard to recruit talent at the moment, especially in technology.
> 
> We're already losing brilliant talent to Google and Facebook. We were working with a professor in data analytics and the project ended because he got snapped up by Google."


http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2166457/amazon-company-tech-city


----------



## SO143

> *Silicon Milkroundabout event has 800 jobs on offer*
> 
> On the weekend of 26-27 May, 105 tech start-up firms will come together to offer over 800 jobs at the third Silicon Milkroundabout event – a collaboration between jobs board Milkround and tech enterprise zone Silicon Roundabout.
> 
> The first event was held in May last year, with another in October attended by 1,500 jobseekers – with this later event seeing start-ups save “more than £2m in recruitment fees” as a result, according to the organisers.
> 
> The events are the creation of Pete Smith and Ian Hogarth, music industry website and online service Songkick co-founders, who hope to attract 3,000 people this year.
> 
> Hogarth says that the start-ups are attempting to hit back at a time when large corporate organisations have been perfecting their graduate recruitment techniques for years.
> 
> He explains: “Because all the start-ups are working together on this, we’re able to present a career category to people – ‘working for a start-up’ – and having one voice means that when great people are figuring out their next career move, we are considered alongside established options like ‘working for a bank’, ‘working for an ad agency’, ‘freelancing’ or ‘working for Google or Facebook’.”


http://www.recruiter.co.uk/news/2012/04/silicon-milkroundabout-event-has-800-jobs-on-offer/


----------



## SO143

> *Canary Wharf aims to emulate Silicon Roundabout success*
> 
> Developers at Canary Wharf in London are keen to copy the success of Shoreditch's Silicon Roundabout, and are taking steps to motivate IT companies to set up business there.
> 
> Canary Wharf Group secretary John Garwood the area was a "natural fit" for IT companies, and that that the presence of so many financial institutions would aid with funding.
> 
> "We think that's a unique selling point," he was reported in the Financial Times as saying.
> 
> It is expected that media and telecoms firms will accompany technology businesses in setting up in the area.
> 
> Wood Wharf, a site next to the main Canary Wharf area, is a key candidate for IT developments, the newspaper reported. The site will also contain homes and shops, as well as a hotel.


http://www.sourcingfocus.com/site/newsitem/5206/


----------



## LondonerN1

SO143 said:


> http://www.sourcingfocus.com/site/newsitem/5206/


Ha, blatant opportunism that misses the point somewhat.

Small tech and creative companies first started appearing in the Old Street area in the late 90s. It's not the overnight success story of popular conception. They were attracted by cheap rents, the availability of quirky ex-industrial spaces and (more recently) the creative buzz of the area.

I just don't see any of the same traits in Canary Wharf. I think it would be more likely to appeal to more traditional IT firms (the type that can be found in the 'Silicon Ditch' area to the west of London) rather than taking potential business away from Old Street.


----------



## Mannesmann

SO143 said:


> i don't know why this guy came in and wrote a comment like that lol :lol:


Think a little guys, if America attacks Iran, Russia, China and the Arab countries will boycott the Olympics and the whole business would suffer.:nuts:


----------



## SO143

^^ why would those countries boycott the olympics if iran is attacked by america? london is not the capital city of the united states, isn't it?


----------



## Newcastle Guy

SO143 said:


> He said: “Westfield remains determined to work with the owners and local authorities to help create a town centre that the people of Croydon and surrounds can be truly proud of."
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/busin...t-setback-for-croydon-centre-bid-7614939.html


He said: “Westfield remains determined to work with the owners and local authorities to make ourselves a shitload more money."


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

> *London cable cars that will transport people to the Games in style *
> 
> London has a brand new traffic-calming measure - and as these pictures show, it's a project of Olympic proportions.
> 
> These 300ft white pillars are part of a sleek new cable car system which will ferry Olympics spectators over the River Thames between the two Games venues.
> 
> Gondolas will glide over cables suspended between the futuristic towers, which link the 02 Arena on the south bank of the Thames to the ExCel exhibition centre in east London.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landmark: The cable car will give stunning views across London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sky's the limit: The Thames cable cars will carry thousands of spectators across the river between the two Olympics venues*
> 
> The O2 will host events including the gymnastics and basketball finals, while the ExCel centre features seven Olympic events and six Paralympic sports.
> 
> Up to 34 gondolas will run across the river, each carrying a maximum of 10 passengers.
> 
> Transport for London (TfL) hopes that up to 2,500 people will use the cable cars every hour - the equivalent of 40 buses.
> 
> As well as reducing pressure on the capital's road system, the gondolas will offer tourists and commuters panoramic views over the London skyline.
> 
> The consortium of builders behind the project has been led by contractor Mace, whose past projects include the London Eye and the Shard, the iconic pyramid-shaped skyscraper under construction near London's Tower Bridge.
> 
> Though they bridge a gap just two thirds of a mile wide, the cable cars have cost an eyewatering £60m to build.
> 
> The cost of the project was estimated at around £25m last year, and it was intended to be funded entirely by private investors.
> 
> Despite a 10-year sponsorship deal with the Dubai-based airline Emirates, worth £36m, the cable cars will now have to be financed with public money.
> 
> Ken Livingstone, Labour's candidate for the London Mayoral Election, has slammed the costly project as 'the most expensive cable car in history'.
> 
> However, TfL hopes the unusual transport system will prove its usefulness long after the Games, carrying up to two million people a year.
> 
> Mayor of London Boris Johnson is an enthusiastic supporter of the cable cars, and described them as 'enthusiastic and innovative'.
> 
> Speaking in 2010 when the plans were first unveiled, the Mayor said: 'A cable car spanning the majestic Thames would not only provide a unique and pioneering addition to London's skyline, but also offer a serene and joyful journey across the river.
> 
> 'Passengers would be able to drink in the truly spectacular views of the Olympic Park and iconic London landmarks whilst shaving valuable minutes from their travelling time.
> 
> 'It would also provide a much needed enhancement of cross river options to the east of the city.'
> 
> The crossing will bring London in line with other major cities which use cable cars for transport, including Barcelona, Cologne, Lisbon and New York.
> 
> It is not yet known what a trip on the cable car will cost, but TfL has said it will definitely be payable by Oyster, the pay-as-you go card which already functions on London buses, underground trains and the Docklands Light Railway.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ansport-people-Games-style.html#ixzz1rSxRHXs2


----------



## SO143

*Thameslink Bridge* 

(This new bridge won't apparently be used by trains until 2016)









by *Danny McL*


----------



## SO143

by *cybertect*



> *Borough Market: New Market Hall*
> 
> Following the construction of the Thameslink 2000 bridge and viaduct, a new market hall is being built on the corner of Borough High Street and Bedale Street, London SE1.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/6846220377/ by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*One Tower Bridge progress* by cybertect


----------



## SO143

by *cybertect*






































New sections of steel on London Bridge Street




















Jubilee Line vent being taken apart


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina/5347568614/ by ntalka, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *Barking Riverside*
> 
> Borough: Barking & Dagenham
> Postcode: IG11
> Status: Under construction
> Completion: 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next 20 years Barking Riverside will deliver 10,800 new homes and vital community facilities to create a vibrant new neighbourhood of 26,000 people. 40% of the site will be dedicated to open space and the project will provide public access for the first time to 2km of the Thames waterfront.
> 
> A major emphasis has been put on providing high quality family housing - with more than 45%of the 2,500 homes proposed in the second stage being three-bedroom homes.
> 
> Stages 1 and 2 will comprise a total of over 4,000 new homes, new neighbourhood and District centres, two new schools and vital transport improvements.


http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=736&name=barking_riverside


----------



## SO143

> *Crossharbour*
> 
> Borough: Tower Hamlets
> Postcode: E14
> Size: 142,180sq m
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning permission issued for:-
> 
> Erection of 8 buildings ranging from 43 to 7 storeys in height with a total of 142,180 sq m of floorspace over a podium. Scheme will comprise 972 residential units, 26,500 sq m of office space, a 15,560 sq m hotel; a community facility of 1,157 sq m and a range of retail uses including A1, A2, A3, A4 and A5 comprising 4,810 sq m, new health and fitness club (1,085 sq m), associated landscaping including new public open spaces and a dockside walkway.


http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=203&name=crossharbour


----------



## SO143

> *Doon Street*
> 
> Borough: Lambeth
> Size: 1,800sq m
> Status: Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doon Street is a major mixed-use development adjacent to the National Theatre on London's South Bank including an indoor swimming and leisure centre, a new headquarters for Rambert Dance Company, public open space, retail and commercial facilities, and 355 apartments housed in a slender tower with breathtaking views of the River Thames and the city. The scheme is conceived as a terrace of different buildings, each expressing its function while forming an overall composition on the street. The materials chosen reflect the light coloured masonry and reconstituted stone of the development’s neighbours with self finished metals for louvres, spandrel and ventilation panels. The indoor swimming pool and leisure centre provides the community with a much needed facility and is the catalyst for the project. An area of 1800 sq m is given over to public open space including a new public square at the site’s western end with links to Waterloo station and bridge.


http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=496&name=doonstreet


----------



## SO143

> *Cherry Orchard Road*
> 
> Borough: Croydon, London
> Status: Proposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This significant mixed-use development on a 1.6 hectare site will transform the area surrounding East Croydon Station with a series of new residential towers, animated at ground level with retail, restaurants and cafes. A crystalline canopy will link the towers at their base, creating new routes and streetscape across the site, terminating at a new public plaza to the south.


http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=636&name=cherry_orchard_road


----------



## B890bT

SO143 said:


> http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=496&name=doonstreet


I didn't know that the Doon Street Tower was under construction, wikipedia only lists it as proposed and there is no recent thread on SSC to suggest it was any further than approval stages, could someone confirm this please?


----------



## TheMoses

B890bT said:


> I didn't know that the Doon Street Tower was under construction, wikipedia only lists it as proposed and there is no recent thread on SSC to suggest it was any further than approval stages, could someone confirm this please?


It's not. Neither is Crossharbour (well the tower part). And those designs for Crossharbour and Cherry Orchard road are old designs.


----------



## SO143

B890bT said:


> I didn't know that the Doon Street Tower was under construction, wikipedia only lists it as proposed and there is no recent thread on SSC to suggest it was any further than approval stages, could someone confirm this please?


i am not very sure about the current status of this project. i walked around the national theatre a few days ago and i believe i didn't see any major crane or anything like that. but i will try to find more info about it to confirm whether the construction has already started or not. 









by gothicform


----------



## Bob!

You keep posting outdated renderings, SO143. As Moses has already pointed out Crossharbour Tower and the Cherry Orchard Road Towers have been redesigned and the rendering of Doon Street Tower does not show the latest design either. I think everyone would appreciate it if you checked the currentness of articles and visualisations before you post them here. Thank you.


----------



## SO143

Bob! said:


> You keep posting outdated renderings, SO143.


well let me clarity this, ok i am not the one who creates renders and that one posted above is the latest render found on skyscrapersnews which announces every latest construction project. but if they don't post new renders there, then i can't post new renders here, simple as that mate. on top of that i didn't know it's an outdated one because it's not been mentioned there as well. :rant:


----------



## Bob!

SO143 said:


> that one posted above is the latest render found on skyscrapersnews


No. http://www.skyscrapernews.com/pictu...nse&selfidi=3907DoonStreetTower_pic3.jpg&no=3



SO143 said:


> i didn't know it's an outdated one because it's not been mentioned there as well.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/pictu...nse&selfidi=3907DoonStreetTower_pic1.jpg&no=1


Skyscrapernews.com said:


> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/images/pics/3907DoonStreetTower_pic1.jpg
> 
> The *old* Doon Street Tower proposals. All rights reserved. Copyright Holder - Hayes Davidson



But besides that I recommend you to take a look into the UK Forum, there the threads are kept up to date by a lot of well-informed people.


----------



## SO143

i see, thanks for the correction, the old design looks like a cousin of the guys, new one is nicer


----------



## LazyOaf

SO143 said:


> by *cybertect*


I pass this everyday to get to work, must take a picture as this one is old, the structure is almost completely clad now.

EDIT: picture isn't showing, i'm referring to the new Borough market hall


----------



## SO143

LazyOaf said:


> EDIT: picture isn't showing, i'm referring to the new Borough market hall


it is showing here, or it is because of your internet connection, may be? :sad2:


----------



## SO143

*Saffron Square, Croydon U/C * (9th/April) 









by *pullenr36*









by *pullenr36*


----------



## LondonFox

So much work and regeneration going on in London right now!! It must be the busiest city in terms of construction outside of Asia in the world.


----------



## jamiefearon

LondonFox said:


> So much work and regeneration going on in London right now!! It must be the busiest city in terms of construction outside of Asia in the world.


 I always wondered this. It does seem that London is the busiest developed city in terms of development. Although I would say it is a close match between New York and London.


----------



## potto

Jex7844 said:


> It would'nt be the first time that London allows the destruction of some of its historic buildings...:nuts: Such a thing would be impossible in Paris.
> 
> What a pity, demolishing a part of London's history to build for sure some plain & modern buildings in return...how pathetic :gunz:.
> 
> Those ancient buildings are beautiful & must remain imo.


As already mentioned they have already gone, it seems the South side facades are being retained for Jermyn Street which maybe in a conservation area.

Anyway this is in Westminster, the same council who tries to get tall buildings stopped or chopped in half outside of their boundary all in the name of heritage. When really it is just about power.

An insight into London politics for you.


----------



## LondonFox

jamiefearon said:


> I always wondered this. It does seem that London is the busiest developed city in terms of development. Although I would say it is a close match between New York and London.



I think London is undergoing more than New York...

Granted New York is having the entire 'twin towers' area being rebuilt... but London is constructing at least 4 new skyscrapers in the City area alone.. not to mention the new projects now in the Canary Wharf area with Wood Wharf being green lighted for development, then there is the Olympic Park area.. and Cross Rail (Europe's biggest construction project)... the Batersea area, Vauxhall, Croydon, Euston, King's Cross, London Bridge... the list is endless...


----------



## potto

SO143 said:


> well let me clarity this, ok i am not the one who creates renders and that one posted above is the latest render found on skyscrapersnews which announces every latest construction project. but if they don't post new renders there, then i can't post new renders here, simple as that mate. on top of that i didn't know it's an outdated one because it's not been mentioned there as well. :rant:


just read the UK section of this forum instead


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> So much work and regeneration going on in London right now!! It must be the busiest city in terms of construction outside of Asia in the world.


lol i'd agree if you meant "europe's busiest city in terms of construction" you should not forget the fact that many other cities in africa and south america are also booming in terms of new projects/constructions. i suppose in north america toronto is perhaps the most booming city which is building plenty of skyscrapers and highrises  




potto said:


> just read the UK section of this forum instead


thanks potto


----------



## SO143

*London the most important city to the world's wealthy*
Knight Frank / Citi
Spring 2012​


> *London is the city that matters most to global high-net-worth individuals, followed by New York, Hong Kong and Paris, according to exclusive new research published in The Wealth Report 2012.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The findings reflect the results of a sentiment survey sent to Citi Private Bank's wealth advisors and Knight Frank's luxury property specialists around the world, which assesses the importance of key cities to HNWIs based on everything from economic openness to their appeal as somewhere to live or visit.
> 
> We asked respondents to rank the most important global and regional cities to HNWIs now and in 10 years, and to pinpoint those growing most quickly in importance. We also asked them to rank cities in terms of economic activity, political power, quality of life, and knowledge and influence.
> 
> London came top in virtually every category of the survey.
> 
> Survey respondents from all regions bar one voted it the city that matters most to their clients now. Even respondents in Asia Pacific put London and New York ahead of Hong Kong, Singapore, Shanghai and Beijing.
> 
> Only respondents in Latin America disagreed, putting London in third place after New York and Miami.
> 
> London and New York remain in first and second place in our league of the leading cities in 10 years' time, suggesting it will be some time yet before their influence fades.
> 
> When asked what makes a global city, the top-scoring indicators were personal safety and security, economic openness and social stability, which is perhaps unsurprising given recent geopolitical turmoil around the globe, and goes some way to explaining London's impressive performance.
> 
> Though deemed less important, the availability of luxury housing and excellent educational opportunities, as well as the presence of other HNWIs, were also noted as key attributes - all of which London and New York have in abundance.
> 
> But for how long can London and New York retain these top spots?
> 
> Beijing, Shanghai, Singapore and Hong Kong are hot on their heels in our table of the leading cities in 10 years - Beijing made it to third place in this league (a rise of six places), followed by Shanghai, Singapore and Hong Kong, knocking Paris down to seventh place.
> 
> Beijing and Shanghai also lead the list of cities growing in importance most quickly to HNWIs, followed by London, Singapore, Hong Kong and New York. This reflects the impact of the flourishing economies of the East. But is economic growth alone enough to make a city really matter to HNWIs?


----------



## SO143

*U/C building in Oxford Street* 









taken on 15th/March by dennoir


----------



## SO143

*Crossrail updates*




































by *unknown *


----------



## B890bT

LondonFox said:


> So much work and regeneration going on in London right now!! It must be the busiest city in terms of construction outside of Asia in the world.


New Yorks only major projects are the WTC site (as mentioned) and the largest expansion of the subway since it was first built, still dwarfed by projects the size of crossrail though


----------



## SO143

yes london is indeed on top of the game in many aspects


----------



## SO143

*NEQ (North East Quadrant) Regent's Place major development*


Hampstead Road, Euston, London, NW1, UK, April 2012 by EricK06, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*25 Churchill Place*


Rainbow by raindog, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

This project doesn't get much attention but it's going to be pretty big. 140 metres if I remember correctly?



SO143 said:


> *Saffron Square, Croydon U/C * (9th/April)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *pullenr36*


----------



## SO143

*£14m Canada Water Library* SE16









http://www.flickr.com/photos/asalisz/6981863153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Canada Water Library, Southwark 2 by Davidh1947, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kbhb/6815536145/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Canada Water by Tim Crocker by southwarkcouncil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

:soon:

*Guy's Hospital re clad starts this thursday 12th April....* 



> Originally posted by *11001001*
> 
> _Over the next 18 months we will be recladding Guy's Tower Wing, the tallest hospital building in the world. The project is scheduled for completion in autumn 2013.
> 
> Starting this Thursday 12th April, the building contractor will be preparing the area at the base of the Tower for the works.
> 
> The works area will extend across the roadway on Great Maze Pond to the edge of the existing pavement. A pedestrian route will be maintained down Great Maze Pond for the entire project, but from this Thursday, the lower half of the road, from Collingwood Street exiting on to St Thomas' Street, will be completely closed to traffic.
> 
> Setting up the works area will involve putting up temporary Heras (metal) fencing for health and safety during the set up period, whilst a permanent hoarding is constructed for the duration of the project. The safety fencing for the compound will extend into Collingwood Street to maintain pedestrian safety during the work.
> 
> Every effort will be made to minimise disruption during this set up phase, and during the actual construction, and we apologise in advance for any inconvenience. Further details about the scheme will be provided regularly._


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> This project doesn't get much attention but it's going to be pretty big. 140 metres if I remember correctly?


i agree this project is being neglected by most of our forumers although this is a massive project which includes a 45 storeys tall tower as well. quote some wiki



> Saffron Square (formerly known as "Wellesley Square") is a planned town square and high-rise building in West Croydon, London, United Kingdom to be developed by Berkeley Homes. Planning permission for the tower was given in April 2008. The location of the site on the 'urban motorway' of Wellesley Road has lain fallow for over ten years. The project aimed to start in 2008 with completion in 2012; however, construction actually started somewhat later - in 2011. *As of early 2012, the project currently plans to complete its first building around late 2012 and the tower around 2015.* The vision is to deliver a mixed-use development. *In recent years, the development of tall buildings has been encouraged in the London Plan, which will lead to the erection of new skyscrapers over the next few years as London goes through a high-rise boom. It is part of the Croydon Vision 2020 regeneration plan for the London Borough of Croydon to add to its goal of being London's Third City.*


^^ i think this project is one of boris johnson's plans. i still remember he said that he wants croydon to become 3rd financial/business district of london after the city and canary wharf financial centres. this is going to be really great for croydon and i hope his plan will come true :yes:


from the official website



> *Saffron Square*
> *A Vibrant New Destination*
> 
> Saffron Square is set to change the face of Croydon as we know it. Located on the Wellesley Road gateway, on a site that has lain fallow for over 10 years, Berkeley is developing a high quality mixed use development incorporating an iconic 45 storey tower and new public town square. The scheme will comprise commercial uses on ground and part first floor levels with of 719 private residential studios, 1, 2 and 3 bedroom apartments and penthouses on the upper floors.
> 
> Apartments within the iconic 45 storey tower, clad in muted tones of pinks and mauves to represent an image of a crocus, will benefit from wall to ceiling glazing offering unrivalled stunning views across the Croydon skyline and beyond and a highly contemporary specification will offer a quality never before seen in Croydon.
> 
> At the heart of Saffron Square is a new landscaped public square that will be flanked by cafes, bars and shops. This high quality open space will offer a safe and attractive environment for people to engage, rest and play. The new square has been designed so it is accessible to all and will provide a range of functions and hence increase vitality in this part of Croydon.


http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/berkeley/saffron-square/image-gallery#


----------



## SO143

> *IKEA To Start Construction Of Entire London Neighborhood*
> Updated: 10/04/2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKEA, the Swedish furniture company known for its Billy bookcase and eccentric instruction manuels, is entering the world of city planning, building and management, via its real estate division, according to The Daily Globe and Mail. In 2013, IKEA will begin construction on a self-contained neighborhood in the largely neglected area of East London, which will be called Strand East. Plans include 1,200 apartments and houses to accomodate 6,000 residents at a range of income levels, in addition to commercial space.
> 
> You won't have to deal with rows and rows of parked cars in the Ikea town either. The underground parking lot will take care of that, according to TIME. Nor would this be the first pre-assembled town in the history of the world. Far from it.
> 
> IKEA, which has recently launched a number of projects beyond its home furnishings business, may be looking to take advantage of recent government efforts to solve London's problematic housing situation. Last month, the UK government agreed to simplify urban planning laws in order to encourage sustainable urban planning projects, like IKEA's.
> 
> IKEA has launched efforts into more sustainable projects stateside, too. The first IKEA pre-fabricated home debuted last month in Portland, at a cost of just $86,500. Likewise, IKEA recently installed 4,620 solar panels on the roof of its Paramus, New Jersey store, building further on its efforts to promote renewable energy sources.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/10/ikea-strand-east_n_1415133.html


----------



## SO143

*The Place* 

London Bridge Street (south side of the site) with a couple of new levels of steel at the western end.









by *cybertect*









by *cybertect*


----------



## SO143

> *Eric Pickles opens capital’s latest energy efficient homes*
> 
> Communities Secretary Eric Pickles visited Barking Riverside to open a show home in what developers boast is the latest energy efficient housing scheme in the capital.
> 
> The show home – part of the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation’s Meadowland development – forms part of one the largest housing developments in London. Larger than the homes on the Olympic Park, Barking Riverside will deliver 4,000 houses in the first phase of the 10,000 home scheme.
> 
> Constructed with a built timber frame insulated panel system, with window and door already installed has ensured high levels of air tightness in the Meadowland homes. The panel design and installation has the potential to yield a 42% reduction in energy consumption.
> 
> High performance photo voltaic solar cells have been installed on the roof of the new homes and fully integrated with the mains electricity supply to enable mains feedback. The use of photo voltaic cells could see a 20% reduction in electricity consumption.
> 
> Provisions have also been made in house design for connection to a future local heat network and meet the expected demand for ‘waste heat’ from the neighbouring Barking power station. And with design integrating modern housing and ‘green’ technologies – including living roofs and rainwater harvesting – the homes meet exceptionally high sustainability standards (Code level 4).
> 
> A joint venture between Bellway Homes and the Homes and Communities Agency (HCA) Barking Riverside is one of the largest brown field regeneration projects in Europe drawing on £180 million of public funding to deliver a new community along a 2 kilometre stretch of the Thames. Working together with the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation and Southern Housing Group Barking Riverside has already delivered a new neighbourhood centre and a new three form George Carey Primary School with plans in place for a new secondary school.
> 
> In total some 1500 new jobs and 10,800 new homes will be created.
> 
> Joining Mr Pickles a Barking Riverside was Bob Lane LTGDC Chairman, Dale Meredith Development Director at Southern Housing Group along with new Barking Riverside resident Sarah Auma Okungu.
> 
> Mr Lane said:
> 
> ‘We’ve strived to make the most energy efficient homes in the heart of the most green and sustainable development in London. With Meadowland homes at Barking Riverside over 25% larger than any other 3 or four bedroom homes on the market and with fantastic features we’ve achieved the highest sustainability standards without compromising on both comfort and design.’
> 
> Dale Meredith said:
> 
> “Southern Housing Group is creating vital affordable housing at Barking Riverside, which is making a real difference to London families.
> 
> “Built to some of the latest sustainable development standards, our homes are helping families such as Mrs Auma’s to live in comfortable and environmentally responsible homes. Their sustainable credentials will have both an immediate and long term impact on affordability, particularly in a climate of rising energy and household costs.”
> 
> Simon Underwood, residential director for International consultancy and construction company Mace, said:
> 
> “Supplying a modern method of construction was essential for Mace’s delivery of the high sustainability levels outlined in the planning permissions of the project. A combination of innovative solutions and focus on value for money ensured the London Thames Gateway Development residential units were of a high standard, in keeping with today’s economic climate and a significant addition to some of the country most progressive eco-developments.”
> 
> *About London Thames Gateway Development Corporation:*
> 
> LTGDC is the government’s lead regeneration agency for the Lower Lea Valley and London Riverside, two areas of east London with the greatest potential for growth.
> 
> Mace is an international consultancy and construction company with a projected £925m turnover in 2011, employing 3,300 people and operating across over 65 countries. Mace’s core business is programme and project management, cost consultancy, construction delivery and facilities management. It is truly multi-disciplinary with services spanning the entire property and infrastructure lifecycle. For more information visit: macegroup.com
> 
> As main contractor, Mace is working with Barking Riverside Limited (a JV between the HCA and Bellway Homes), Southern Housing Group and London Thames Gateway Development Corporation to be plot developer for one of the first phases of the development.


http://ltgdc.org.uk/ltgdc-news/deve...pens-capital’s-latest-energy-efficient-homes/


----------



## SO143

> *Szerelmey scale the heights on Apex Hotel project*
> 
> Szerelmey, the stonework contractor scores maximum points with Tolent Construction. " In our quality appraisal of the 37 sub-contractors on this project, Szerelmey scored the maximum points in all of the five categories" (Ivan Hodgson, Senior Project Manager, Tolent Construction)
> 
> Szerelmey have recently completed a multi faceted stonework package for Tolent (Southern) at the Apex Temple Court Hotel in Serjeants Inn. The project was a reconfiguration of a Grade 1 listed building adjoining an office block in the Inner Temple Conservation Area just off Fleet Street in London. The contract was challenging not only because of the heritage complexities but also due to the surrounding offices being occupied by some of the best lawyers in the UK.
> 
> The splendid courtyard that now welcomes vehicles to the rear of the hotel was a tarmac car park and to add a further complication, it was actually a roof over the offices underneath. Szerelmey were asked to design the new stonework so that it matched the existing detail, colour and texture of the original stonework facing the hotel rear entrance. Access for emergency service vehicles could only be gained by raising the left archway. This however would destroy the building stone line so the obvious answer was to lower the courtyard level. Tolent carried out structural work and Mark Walden, Szerelmey's senior design manager, worked with Ivan Hodgson of Tolent and Graham Currie of Ian Springford Architects to work out the most intricate design details. Red brick arches were taken down and a replacement stone arch to replicate the existing band detail was constructed. The original stonework was sympathetically cleaned by Szerelmey's stone restoration team and Portland Roach and Portland Basebed Stone from Albion Stone were recommended by Szerelmey to match. Having access to such experienced design personnel and the Szerelmey supply chain was integral in combining the multi faceted aspect of this project, involving hard landscaping, restoration and new-build stonework. The advantages of one specialist contractor carrying out the work under one project manager (Kyle Wombwell) were apparent throughout the whole process.
> 
> Such is the standard of the work that only a few weeks after completion it is almost impossible to see the join between the new stonework and the existing. Given a few years the new stonework will mellow further and even the stone cladding in the central section will merge into its surroundings. Both the front facade and the rear of the building required cleaning and restoring with brick arches being cut out by the specialist teams and replaced with stonework. Any guests entering the rear entrance of the hotel will have no idea of the complexity of this project or that the hard landscaping in the courtyard, consisting of granite stone setts and Portland Whitbed feature stone paving, is technically a roof terrace. Whist there were plenty of potential problems it is widely acknowledged by the main contractors and architects that Mark Walden and his design team overcame them on the design table, rather than the far costlier option of the building site.
> 
> This is not the first project where Tolent Construction, Ian Springford Architects and Szerelmey have worked together for the Apex Group and we are sure there will be many more to come. Obviously having a ready-made team in place for a project of this complexity paid dividends for all concerned. As for the lawyers, not only did they not issue any writs, they congratulated Ivan at Tolent on achieving all of this with an absolute minimum of disruption.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/szerelmey-scale-the-heights-on-apex-hotel-project


----------



## SO143

> *Hackney Wick to be the focus of new creative business growth*
> 
> Securing Hackney Wick’s future as the new focus for east London’s creative business growth is the ambition behind development plans to transform a 1.6 acre site to deliver over 6,000 square metres of affordable and flexible workspace and 130 residential units in a new work live scheme which gained a planning approval today.
> 
> Led by the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation (LTGDC) the £45 million scheme for a high tech hub will see a ratcheting up of the range and quality of business accommodation building on the existing cluster of creative industries in Hackney Wick along with those industries struggling to establish a foot hole in high value Shoreditch and Hoxton.
> 
> And allied with plans already put in place by LTGDC with TfL and Network Rail for significant improvements to Hackney Wick Station along with super fast broadband connections, the combined effect will heighten the attractiveness of the area as a viable business location.
> 
> The consented plans provide for a range of workspace sizes and types including rent-a-desk options, shared incubator space and larger units for growing businesses. This mix of provision is vital for creating a vibrant employment hub capable of supporting continued economic growth and investment in Hackney Wick.
> 
> 1,596 sq m of retail for a convenience store, cafes, bars and restaurants, 1,820 sq m of public open space, and 130 residential units providing a mix of studios one, two and three bed apartments add to the creation of a new vibrant area for Hackney Wick.
> 
> The creative industries remain a strong and dynamic component of London’s economy, accounting for one new job in every 12 created [1]. The prospects for creative industry growth in Hackney Wick received strong endorsement. Research by the Tom Fleming Creative Consultancy cited the spotlight of the London 2012 Olympic Games, the presence of the IBC/MPC and its lure to high end media companies to locate and improving access to the area by road and train.
> 
> Steve Oakes, LTGDC’s Development Director said:
> 
> ‘Tech City shouldn’t stop at Shoreditch. We are providing the foundations for it to continue to spread eastwards through to Hackney Wick. Already home to over 600 cultural and creative industry with a range of businesses aligning well with hi tech concerns, Hackney Wick is a ready-made creative and cultural industries cluster. Sitting between Shoreditch and the IBC/MPC in the Olympic Park there is a natural gradient for creative industry growth to happen here.
> 
> ‘Our plans will provide the supporting infrastructure of good transport access, excellent public space and will speed the successful transition of the area into a new district hub with great character and a work/live vibrancy. It will be the benchmark for further development emerging in Hackney Wick.’
> 
> Speaking about the next stage in the development Steve Oakes said:
> 
> ‘The critical next stage is to procure a developer partnership led by a workspace operator and provider who can bring the expertise and specialist skills which will be essential in ensuring that the final space provision, size, rental terms and services meet the business requirement. There are real experts in this area, with sound, well funded, viable business models. The workspace operator coupled with a residential partner will ensure the right scheme is delivered.’


http://ltgdc.org.uk/ltgdc-news/deve...be-the-focus-of-new-creative-business-growth/


----------



## SO143

*East London Development Map*










*1. The International Quarter*
371,600 sq m | Proposed
Lend Lease and London Continental Railways
www.lendlease.com


*2. Olympic Park*
2,023,428 sq m | Near completion
Olympic Delivery Authority
www.oda.gov.uk


*3. Wood Wharf*
454,000 sq m of commercial space plus 1668 residential units | Proposed
British Waterways, Canary Wharf Group, Ballymore
www.woodwharf.com


*4. Stratford City*
176,515 sq m | Shopping centre near completion
Westfield
http://uk.westfield.com/stratfordcity/


*5. The Royals*
250 hectares of brownfield land, | Expressions of interest received
London Development Agency, LB Newham, Private
www.lda.gov.uk


*6. Minoco Wharf*
363,000 sq m, residential led and local retail centre | Proposed
Ballymore
www.ballymore.co.uk


*7. University Square – Stratford*
8,600 sq m | Construction to start summer 2011
Birkbeck, University of London and University of East London
www.universitysquarestratford.ac.uk


*8. Canning Town and Custom House*
1,100,000 sq m, residential plus new town centre | First two residential areas commenced
Bouygues Developments, English City Fund, Countryside Properties


*9. Greenwich Peninsula*
769,000 sq m | Near completion
Lend Lease and Quintain Estates and Development PLC
www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk


*10. London Sustainable Industries Park*
250,000 sq m | Planning Permission
LTGDC
www.londonsip.com


*11. Beam Reach 5*
92,000 sq m, retail distribution centre plus industrial and storage units | Distribution centre under Construction
Tesco


*12. Barking Riverside*
607,000 sqm | Initial residential plots plus primary school under construction
Barking Riverside Ltd, HCA, Bellway, LTGDC
www.barkingriverside.co.uk


*13. District Centre Bromley by Bow*
56,655 sq m with new supermarket, primary school, library, residential | Planning permission
Tesco
http://tescoinbromley-by-bow.com


*14. Leamouth North*
185,000 sq m, including 1700 residential units | Construction to start autumn 2011
www.ballymore.co.uk


----------



## SO143

*Sixty London | Farringdon Road| 10f | U/C*

(The steelwork is starting to come up quite quickly)

by *damn*









By danm77 at 2012-04-11









By danm77 at 2012-04-11









By danm77 at 2012-04-11









By danm77 at 2012-04-11


----------



## SO143

*1 Commercial St | Aldgate | 84m | 21 fl | U/C*

by *gothicform*




















by *chest*


----------



## SO143

^^ 

* 1 Commercial St Tower* | U/C | The City 









by *skyscrapernews*


----------



## SO143

*New homes as cool as the Cucumber*
Published10 April 2012

Take a cocktail in the Sky Bar and celebrate Paddington Basin’s 600 new homes from the top of London’s latest tower, says David Spittles









High-rise: the 42-storey Cucumber is helping in the regeneration of Paddington

Paddington is competing for a space on the London skyline with the tallest and only tower being allowed in Westminster council’s borough plan. Like the Gherkin and the Shard before it, the Cucumber is the latest skyscraper to have a nickname based on its shape.

One Merchant Square, to give the tower its proper name, is the showpiece of a cluster of four new buildings bringing 599 new homes and corporate offices — the final phase of regeneration at the west London waterfront complex. 

The development will create an improved canal-side area, with a sculptural bridge across the water leading to a landscaped garden square, performance space and innovative “water maze”.

It is 12 years since regeneration kicked off at Paddington Basin. What was a closed-off industrial zone is now a convivial “urban quarter” of homes, shops and offices. Some say it lacks the charm and vitality of more established bordering neighbourhoods in Bayswater, Maida Vale and Little Venice. 

But this new district has plenty of devotees because it is a well-priced location close to the West End and Hyde Park and with great transport links.

Paddington’s new Crossrail station, opening in 2017, is eagerly awaited despite the already popular Heathrow Express, because the new east-west route will provide quick journeys to Canary Wharf, meaning finance-sector executives will be able to live in west London and enjoy a quick and painless commute to Docklands.

Set amid high-quality public realm space, Merchant Square’s contemporary-design blocks are being built on land previously earmarked for a new medical campus, part of nearby St Mary’s Hospital, which was abandoned after spiralling costs. The tower will incorporate a deluxe hotel on the lower floors and be crowned by a glamorous sky bar, with 360-degree views.









The Cucumber, or One Merchant Square, to give its proper name, will be a striking centrepiece of Paddington Basin

STYLISH APARTMENTS
One of the scheme’s design goals is to reinvent the classic London garden square, with softer architecture and green space. “We don’t want it to look like a part of corporate America,” says Richard Banks, director of developer European Land, with a reference, perhaps, to Canary Wharf.

At the moment, the new eateries and bars at the basin are used mainly by in-the-know residents and office workers. Marks & Spencer, Orange and Visa are among the 40 companies who have relocated there, joining small support businesses who operate from barges moored on the canal. 

When complete in four years’ time, more than 30,000 people will live and work there. Buoyed by Crossrail, this new business hub should underpin property values for people buying now.

Apartments are available to buy off-plan ahead of completion in 2014. Lower-rise buildings alongside the tower reach 21 floors and include shared-ownership flats.

Interiors are stylish and thoughtfully designed, with space efficient open-plan layouts (for example, concealed storage areas rather than a conventional entrance hallway) and a high-quality specification that includes oak herringbone flooring, air-conditioning and underfloor heating, heated bathroom walls, dressing areas and winter-garden balconies. 

Floor-to-ceiling windows are pre-wired for motorised blinds, while “backbone” cabling includes Lutron lighting, audio-visual and security features.

Prices start at £632,500 for one-bedroom apartments and £965,000 for two-bedroom apartments (999-year leases). Penthouses with huge “sunset” terraces will be released later. 

Underground parking spaces cost £50,000 and there will be a 24-hour concierge, gym, cinema screening room and business rooms for hire. Call 020 7993 7393. 

Tower apartments have inset balconies, designed to maintain the elegant architectural lines.









Paddington Basin is a new residential area sitting on 80 acres of canal-side land

SHOWPIECE FOOTBRIDGES
The tower lies towards the rear of the site where it borders busy Harrow Road and Westway flyover. Banks says the building will mark the entry point into central London and he is keen to position the entire development as a West End rather than a west London address. 

Yet Paddington is on the periphery of central London; symbolically, on the cusp of the congestion charge zone, though within comfortable walking distance of Marylebone and Marble Arch.

Certainly once-undesirable Paddington has turned the corner in terms of residential status. Bustling Praed Street, the main commercial drag, is improving, while seedy hotels near the train station are disappearing.

Many travellers passing through the station are unaware of the hidden canal basin. But new towpaths and showpiece footbridges across the canal have improved access, though the pedestrian environment is challenging.

Re-sales at the 468-home West End Quay, the rejuvenated basin’s earliest residential element completed in 2004, sell for about £900 per sq ft, lower than much of prime central London, according to estate agent Hamptons International. Apartments cost from about £460,000.










http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/property_news/smart_moves_and_new_homes/paddingtoncucumbernewhomes.html


----------



## LoveAgent.

Article from INDEX: Design to Improve Life



> *IKEA is building a city in London*
> *Do you ever dream of an entire city filled with Swedish
> meatballs and do-it-yourself furniture? That dream could soon be a reality.*
> 
> IKEA, the Swedish furniture company known for its Billy bookcase and eccentric instruction manuels, is entering the world of city planning, building and management, via its real estate division, according to The Daily Globe and Mail. In 2013, IKEA will begin construction on a self-contained neighborhood in the largely neglected area of East London, which will be called Strand East. Plans include 1,200 apartments and houses to accomodate 6,000 residents at a range of income levels, in addition to commercial space.
> 
> You won't have to deal with rows and rows of parked cars in the Ikea town either. The underground parking lot will take care of that, according to TIME. Nor would this be the first pre-assembled town in the history of the world. Far from it.
> 
> IKEA, which has recently launched a number of projects beyond its home furnishings business, may be looking to take advantage of recent government efforts to solve London's problematic housing situation. Last month, the UK government agreed to simplify urban planning laws in order to encourage sustainable urban planning projects, like IKEA's.
> 
> IKEA has launched efforts into more sustainable projects stateside, too. The first IKEA pre-fabricated home debuted last month in Portland, at a cost of just $86,500. Likewise, IKEA recently installed 4,620 solar panels on the roof of its Paramus, New Jersey store, building further on its efforts to promote renewable energy sources.​


----------



## PortoNuts

It's cool when you think a project is yet to be approved and it's already U/C. :cheers:



SO143 said:


> *Sixty London | Farringdon Road| 10f | U/C*
> 
> (The steelwork is starting to come up quite quickly)
> 
> by *damn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By danm77 at 2012-04-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By danm77 at 2012-04-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By danm77 at 2012-04-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By danm77 at 2012-04-11


----------



## PortoNuts

> *BAM to construct Burberry’s Westminster offices*
> 
> *BAM has been appointed to rework a historic building for developer Derwent London to provide new headquarters office space in Westminster, SW1 for global luxury brand Burberry.*
> 
> Burberry signed a pre-let on the entire building in February this year agreeing to pay an annual rent of £5.3m for a 20-year term.
> 
> BAM Construct UK is to give the former government offices in Central London at 1 Page Street, a £23m upgrade.
> 
> The building was used as Westminster Hospital in the 1960s and more recently as a home for the Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs. BAM will carry out extensive works to create 118,000 sq m of high quality, contemporary office space.
> 
> The scheme will include a steel frame extension, removal and disposal of the existing façade and replacing it with modern brick and punched windows. New lifts, external works, and mechanical and electrical services will be provided, as well as raised floors and suspended ceilings.
> 
> Construction director Mike Donegan said: "I am extremely pleased that BAM has secured this important contract with Derwent London. The project will require a comprehensive reworking of the existing building, particularly given its historic uses.
> 
> "We look forward to creating the fantastic office space that this prime location deserves, and continuing our relationship with Derwent. The London commercial sector is beginning to improve after a difficult few years and BAM is proving that it is well placed to play a big role in its future."
> 
> BAM Construct completed a major refurbishment of the iconic Angel Building to provide new office space near King's Cross for Derwent last year and is about to complete a commercial office space scheme in Chiswick, W4 for sister firm BAM Properties.


http://www.freeofficesearch.co.uk/OfficeSpaceNews.asp?NewsID=00001856&monthnameyear=April2012


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> It's cool when you think a project is yet to be approved and it's already U/C. :cheers:


that's right and it scares me sometimes when i see these countless amount of projects happening in london. 

i mean this city is just so crazy compared to the rest of european cities. :uh:


----------



## Langur

RobertWalpole said:


> Projects built in London are a fracture of the size of those built in NY. NY has a lot more on the boards.





SO143 said:


> i think crossrail alone is bigger and costlier than any project happening in nyc.
> 
> on top of that plenty of highrises, skyscrapers, stations, residential apartments, stadia and a massive olympic park etc are also u/c in london.
> 
> i reckon even toronto is ahead of new york in terms of new construction :tongue2:


You're right SO143. Walpole has a bit of an issue with London, so I'd take his comments with a pinch of salt. London's infrastructure projects in particular are vastly larger than anything in New York. Crossrail, Thameslink, the Tube upgrade (eg the new S Stock on the cut-and-cover lines), London Overground, Heathrow T5, Heathrow East/T2, HS1 and the expanded St Pancras/King's Cross, London Gateway container port, etc, are all far larger than any projects in New York. New York also has no equivalents to the huge new Westfield shopping malls recently built in London, nor any match for London's current/recent stadia projects, such as Wembley, Olympic venues, Arsenal Emirates Stadium, O2 Dome Arena, Wimbledon's new Centre and No. 1 courts, Twickenham expansion, Tottenham's prospective new stadium, etc. We could go and mention major development zones like Wembley City, everything in Stratford, Elephant & Castle, Nine Elms, King's Cross Railway lands, Royal Docks, etc. London's been building more big projects than NYC for years, and it will remain that way for the forseeable future (ie until ~2020).


----------



## SO143

^ don't get me wrong, i do admire new york but london is on top of the game and ahead of new york in terms of new construction and development.


----------



## SO143

*Dagenham Dock Extension *


IMG_2406 by mwmbwls, on Flickr


IMG_2403 by mwmbwls, on Flickr


IMG_2405 by mwmbwls, on Flickr


----------



## Langur

Highest tourist volumes since the turn of a century, as Heathrow passes 70 million passengers for the first time:
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...lock-to-capital-for-jubilee-year-7636749.html


----------



## SO143

^ no doubt heathrow will continue to maintain it's status as the busiest airport in the world (in terms of annual passenger traffic) but i support the new boris island airport which will not only create a lot jobs but boost the economy as well. can you imagine the future of london, it's efficiency and economy when the queen elizabeth park (europe's largest), high speed crossrail (europe's biggest project) and that massive boris island are finished, it is on the right track imo :bow:


----------



## SO143

> *London Overground passengers to get free Wi-Fi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travellers on London Overground will get an hour's free Wi-Fi access each day, after the company that operates the rail network signed a deal with wireless provider The Cloud.
> 
> Wi-Fi access will be available at no charge in and around all 56 London Overground-operated stations. The hotspot rollout will begin in the summer, with 12 stations scheduled to be hooked up by the end of this year.
> 
> "Access to the internet is no longer limited solely to home or to the workplace, and people's expectation is to be able to work and communicate effectively and seamlessly while they're on the move. So we're delighted to support this initiative which will bring reliable, free Wi-Fi to London Overground's customers," Steve Murphy, managing director of London Overground Rail Operations Ltd (LOROL), said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> The stations in line to get Wi-Fi connectivity this year are Willesden Junction, West Hampstead, New Cross Gate, Forest Hill, West Croydon, Norwood Junction, Surrey Quays, Dalston, Wapping, Hackney Central, Kensington Olympia and Shepherd's Bush.
> 
> Passengers will only have to register once for the service, which will give them 60 free minutes of use each day, according to London Overground.
> 
> Earlier in March, Virgin Media signed a similar deal to provide Wi-Fi in London Underground stations. The operator will initially provide its service in 80 Tube stations free of charge, but will likely introduce fees after the Olympics for non-Virgin customers.
> 
> London Underground and London Overground are operated by two different entities — Transport for London (TfL) and LOROL respectively — although the services of both are generally delivered under TfL's branding.
> 
> TfL confirmed to ZDNet UK that passengers will need separate accounts for The Cloud's Overground network and Virgin's Underground network, and there would be no interplay between the two systems.


http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/network...ground-passengers-to-get-free-wi-fi-40154884/


----------



## SO143

> *Look and learn: intelligent design for education
> 
> The £17.5 million new building for Kingston University’s business school is the kind of practical space that offers a striking lesson in intelligent, fit-for-purpose design*
> 
> 11 April 2012
> 
> Order, modesty and contextual sensitivity have been out of fashion in architecture for most of the last century. You don’t need to look hard for the evidence. Whether it’s the ghettoes of a post-war modernist estate or the monumental icon-mongering of superstar architects in the City of London, the mainstream of architecture has rejected the idea that a city has an order of its own, and that its task should be to extend and preserve it.
> 
> But if a trend goes away for long enough, it can look alluring on its return. Thus it is that Hawkins Brown’s new building for Kingston Business School, at its campus on a wooded hill near Norbiton, might look austere, staid, even unfriendly at first sight but convinces more and more as you spend time around it. It is a four-sided brick building, with relentlessly regular openings for windows. Bronze-coloured metal panels and window bars add a certain material richness to the deep red-brick facades. And inside, a simple, logical plan belies the complexity of the site.
> 
> The building, which officially opens on April 23, is a £17.5 million new home for the business school of Kingston University, which offers a range of undergraduate and postgraduate courses across a variety of business disciplines. The admin facilities and lecture theatres are located on the ground and first floor, with classrooms and individual offices for academics on the upper three floors. It is in the heart of the Kingston campus on a hilly site previously occupied by Fifties-style student housing. Hemmed in by buildings and topography, the architects designed a building that can be entered from all four sides, at different levels, making it somehow central to this incoherent campus, and giving a sense of order to the whole — a great achievement that stands as a hopeful example of order, practicality and sobriety.
> 
> The architect, Hawkins Brown, is not one of Britain’s internationally known stars, and better known for doing a decent, responsible job in the trenches of London architecture: social housing (including the redevelopment of the Woodberry Down Estate in Hackney), further and higher education (such as Hackney Community College) and the complex and long-running task of bringing Crossrail into Tottenham Court Road station. It has a diverse body of work, not stylistically very coherent, but this building feels like a watershed: a confident performance in an inauspicious location.
> 
> Kingston University is in a conservation area, bounded by protected woodland, but the almost complete lack of architectural quality in the existing campus suggests that these conditions have been poorly enforced by the local planning department in the past. Greeting you as you arrive on campus is a hilariously awful set of buildings that look to date from the early Nineties, all beige brick, green windows and staircases so badly proportioned that you have trouble walking down them without tripping over. The college café is an unhygienic-looking Sixties building with the faint smell of bleach in the hallway its most memorable aspect. A single exception to this banal architecture is a glass extension to the library, completed in 2007 and designed by John McAslan (the architect behind the new concourse at King’s Cross railway station) which at least brings some coherence to the space outside.
> 
> Hawkins Brown took its cue from that building, framing a street-like space along the south of the campus with its new brick block. It’s strategically savvy but the real test of architecture such as this is how it comes together in the details. When you strip back the pallette of materials, it really matters how one material meets another. An awkwardly cut brick or a clumsy mastic join can defeat the whole strategy, and in the main Hawkins Brown has avoided the potential pitfalls.
> 
> The building has a concrete frame but the brick cladding is designed to appear monolithic and substantial, making a permanent, imposing impression. The deep window reveals, which help shade the interior, are lined in brick (including the floor at ground level). Expansion joints are cunningly hidden, and the windows are coloured a classy shade of anodised bronze.
> 
> It doesn’t cost any more money to do any of this — the architect estimates a similar per square metre cost to the execrable Nineties buildings all around on the campus, and the bricks used are among the cheapest you can find. It just takes a good architect and a trusting client.
> 
> Hawkins Brown’s great victory here has been to retain control of the construction. In most university buildings, and public buildings in general, construction is entirely delegated to the builder rather than supervised by the architect, meaning that all too often projects are needlessly dumbed down as money runs out towards the end of a contract. Here, Hawkins Brown project architect Nicola Rutt (an alumnus of Kingston University) was required by the contract to remain part of the team and thus was able to ensure that the austere simplicity of her building sings.
> 
> Inside, the internal courtyard orders the whole, with the brick piers of the perimeter collonnade suggesting a cloister or quadrangle that lightly references the best historic architecture for education.
> 
> It would be easy to overstate the achievement of a modest building such as this but I raise it to advocate what is important about architecture in a city such as London. This building creates decent spaces around it, has a sense of permanence and dignity, is organised well, performs environmentally and is a steep change in architectural quality for an institution in a part of London not known for brilliant contemporary architecture.
> 
> These are major successes. In this building you get the impression of architectural experience being brought to bear on an inauspicious site with limited means, creating a building of character and quality.
> 
> It is not just architects who have forgotten the value of order in the city but institutions too. When they build new buildings, universities (outside of Oxford and Cambridge) ask for maximum flexibility, creating buildings that resemble conference centres or offices rather than seats of learning. As institutions become more generic, so does their architecture. Architects would much rather design a place that’s specific to a rich instititution with its own habits, rituals and population, and the results of that kind of brief usually lead to a greater contribution to the character of the city.
> 
> Kingston University’s new building looks like it will last, and in an increasingly virtual world, that’s a value architecture provides that is worth having. Could the rest of the mainstream of architecture be persuaded that the order created by buildings is more important than the author’s artistry? We can only hope so. It is self-effacing but highly competent buildings such as this that can rebuild the public’s faith in architects, and give our city institutions of value that will outlast us.


http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/arts/...intelligent-design-for-education-7630998.html


----------



## benchaney

SO143 said:


> ^ no doubt heathrow will continue to maintain it's status as the busiest airport in the world (in terms of annual passenger traffic) but i support the new boris island airport which will not only create a lot jobs but boost the economy as well. can you imagine the future of london, it's efficiency and economy when the queen elizabeth park (europe's largest), high speed crossrail (europe's biggest project) and that massive boris island are finished, it is on the right track imo :bow:


As do I the Thames hub is a really well conceived idea by Foster + Partners and would really ease the strain at Heathrow. Go build


----------



## SO143

*New electric car recharging stations*


Congestion Charging London by sbisson, on Flickr


electric car recharging point covent Garden london by dennoir, on Flickr


Recharging station London by nicolasnova, on Flickr


Recharging station London by nicolasnova, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*New Construction St James's Square*









by *dennoir*


----------



## SO143

*Leamouth Peninsula granted Planning Permission*



> In keeping with the aim of delivering key legacy projects after the London 2012 Olympic Games, Skidmore, Owings and Merrill (SOM) London, in association with Glenn Howells Architects, John Pardey Architects, Jestico + Whiles and Capita Lovejoy are pleased to announce that planning permission has been granted for Leamouth Peninsula in East London. The 165,000sm residential-led mixed use scheme for master developer Clearstorm, a division of Ballymore Properties, is located along the bend of the River Lea between Canning Town and East India Dock Basin.
> 
> Within a short distance to the Olympic Park and as part of the wider regeneration of the Lower Lea Valley, the London Docklands and the Thames Gateway, the revised scheme takes a 4.7ha brownfield industrial site and transforms it into a thriving riverside community, geographically linking it to the surrounding area and revitalising riverfront edges and completing the ‘Fat Walk’ which originates at the Olympic site up-river. While resolution to grant planning approval was given by the lead planning authority, the London Thames Gateway Development Corporation, the scheme was developed in close and continuous consultation with the GLA and the London Boroughs of Newham and Tower Hamlets.
> 
> At full build-out development will consist of residential buildings of varying heights accommodating 1,700 new housing units, as well as flexible workspace, local shops, restaurants and cafés. The masterplan is driven by environmental sustainability, ensuring that the scale and orientation of the buildings will maximise direct sunlight, natural daylight and ventilation to internal building spaces and the public realm. The completed project will accommodate future change and will integrate the scheme with nearby emerging developments in Tower Hamlets and the wider Canning Town area.
> 
> Leamouth Peninsula is a significant addition to SOM’s extensive portfolio of high quality, high density residential-led mixed use projects in London including Pan Peninsula, Baltimore Wharf and New Providence Wharf developments. The Leamouth Peninsula plan approval also follows the firm’s recent ‘green-light’ achieved for the 42-story Manhattan Loft Gardens tower in the heart of Stratford City.


----------



## SO143

*Financial Times*
14, 2012 12:11 am



> *Regeneration projects are transforming London’s Royal Docks into a viable alternative to Canary Wharf*
> 
> London’s Royal Docks, situated to the east of Canary Wharf, were once a thriving centre of industry, accommodating ship builders, sugar refineries, gasworks and flour mills. The huge inland docks created employment opportunities and brought scores of workers to live in the area.
> 
> Today few traces remain of this industrial heritage, but there are hopes that it will once again become a hive of activity. Boosted by new residential apartments, “enterprise zone” status and regeneration projects planned to coincide with the Olympics, the Royal Docks, described by London’s mayor Boris Johnson as “the most exciting development opportunity in London”, are generating investor interest and offering residential buyers a viable alternative to Canary Wharf.
> 
> The three Royal Docks, Victoria, Albert and George, lie south of Stratford and north of the Thames. After the docks closed as commercial concerns in the 1980s, the communities in these areas suffered and much of the land stood empty. But over the past 30 years more than £500m has been invested in leisure, education and commercial infrastructure, including London City Airport, the ExCeL exhibition centre and Dockland Light Railway (DLR) transport connections.
> 
> Although there are pockets of terraced houses, the majority of property is new-build and there is a range of different developments to choose from. The oldest of these were completed in the 1990s but most of them offer lots of steel and glass, urban views over east London and the usual mod cons. While the choice of property is similar to that on offer in nearby Canary Wharf, the prices are significantly lower. “There is good value for money out there,” says Lauren Ireland of Savills. Buyers can find a decent penthouse for around £800,000, which equates to around £450 to £500 per sq ft compared to £700 per sq ft in Canary Wharf.
> 
> [.....]


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> *Leamouth Peninsula granted Planning Permission*


:applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

1 Commercial St

by *Core Rising*.


----------



## SO143

by *Core Rising* :cheers:

All current structures built and under construction down to 50 meters. Not including on hold projects.


*Supertalls: (combined height total = 309 meters)*

The Shard (309 meters Spire height. 304 meters Roof height)

*Structures meters 200+ (combined height total = 1309 meters)*

One Canada Square (235 meters)
Heron Tower (230 meters Spire height. 202 meters roof height)
The Leadenhall Building (225 meters)
Crystal Palace Transmitter (219 meters)
HSBC Building (200 meters)
Citi Group Building (200 meters)

*Skyscrapers 150 meters + (combined height total = 1812 meters)*

Tower 42 (183 meters)
St George’s Wharf Tower (181 meters)
30 St Mary Axe "The Gherkin” (180 meters)
BT Tower (177 meters roof height. 189 meters antenna height)
Broadgate Tower (165 meters)
20 Fenchurch Street (160 meters)
One Churchill Place (156 meters)
Croydon Transmitter (153 meters)
25 Bank Street (153 meters)
40 Bank Street (153 meters)
10 Upper Bank Street (151 meters)

*Skyscrapers 100 metes + (combined height total = 4442 meters)*

Pan Peninsular East Tower (147 meters)
Strata (147 meters)
Guy’s Hospital Tower (143 meters)
22 Marsh Wall (140 meters)
The London Eye (135 meters)
Wembley Stadium (133 meters)
150 High Street Stratford (133 meters)
CityPoint (127 meters)
Willis Building (125 meters)
25 Churchill Place (124 meters)
Euston Tower (124 meters)
Cromwell Tower (123 meters)
Lauderdale Tower (123 meters)
Shakespeare Tower (123 meters)
Pan Peninsular West Tower (122 meters)
Millbank Tower (119 meters)
Aviva Tower (118 meters)
Centre Point (117 meters)
Empress State Building (117 meters)
ArcelorMittal Orbit (115 meters)
Battersea Power Station (113 meters)
The Heron (112 meters)
St Paul’s Cathedral (111 meters)
King’s Reach Tower (108 meters)
1 West India Quay (108 meters)
Shell Centre (107 meters)
33 Canada Square (105 meters)
100 Middlesex Street “Nido” (105 meters)
Pioneer Point North (105 meters)
99 Bishopsgate (104 meters)
Ontario Tower (104 meters)
Victoria Tower (102 meters)
Portland House (101 meters)
London Hilton on Park Lane (101 meters)
Royal Hospital Tower 2 (101 meters)
Stock Exchange Tower (100 meters)
Edmonton Refuse Incinerator (100 meters) -Chimney
South East London Combined Heat and Power Plant "SELCHP" (100 meters) -Chimney

*Highrises 50 meters +*

Tate Modern (99 meters)
Trellick Tower (98 meters)
Ropemaker Place (96 meters)
The Lloyd’s Building (96 meters)
The Clock Tower "Big Ben" (96 meters)
The Landmark West Tower (95 meters)
The O2 (95 meters)
Knightsbridge Barracks (94 meters)
One Angel Court (94 meters)
Olympic Cable Car North Tower (93 meters)
Olympic Cable Car South Tower (93 meters)
Aragon Tower (92 meters)
Hilton London Metropole (91 meters)
200 Aldersgate Street (91 meters)
The Central Tower "The Palace of Westminster" (91 meters)
Royal London Hospital South Tower (90 meters)
Altitiude, Aldgate (90 meters)
One Cabot Square (89 meters)
Royal London Hospital North Tower (89 meters)
New London Bridge House “The Place” (88 meters)
6-8 Bishopsgate (88 meters)
Market Towers (88 meters)
5 Canada Square (88 meters)
The Queens Tower (87 meters)
Twenty Gracechurch Street (87 meters)
London Heathrow Airport Control Tower (87 meters)
Westminster Cathedral (87 meters)
Streamlight “Alberta Tower” (85 meters)
Lots Road Power Station (85 meters)
StMary Abbots Church (85 meters)
London Television Centre “Kent House” (85 meters)
The Holiday Inn London Kensington Forum (84 meters)
Balfron Tower (84 meters)
Moor House (84 meters)
Neo Bankside Pavilion C (83 meters)
Shearsmith House (82 meters)
No.1 Croydon (82 meters)
St. Pancras Chambers (82 meters)
Pioneer Point South (82 meters)
Marble Arch Tower (82 meters)
Seagar Distillery Tower (82 meters)
The Tower, Tabard Square (82 meters)
125 London Wall (82 meters)
The Athena Building (82 meters)
30 Crown Place (81 meters)
One Commercial Street (81 meters) –work due to start again this month
Eagle House (81 meters) – Topped out, though on hold. No cladding.
25 Cabot Square (81 meters)
Tolworth Tower (81 meters)
Lewisham House (80 meters)
25 The North Colonnade (80 meters)
Peregrine House (80 meters)
Wembley Point (80 meters)
Aldgate Union (79 meters)
Union Jack Club South Tower (79 meters)
St George’s House (79 meters)
Wharfside Point South (79 meters)
Altitude 25 (79 meters)
Maydew House (78 meters)
Daubeney Tower [Pepys Estate] (78 meters)
Eddystone Tower [Pepys Estate] (78 meters)
Elektron Tower (78 meters)
University College London Hospital (78 meters)
Lewey House (78 meters)
Discovery Dock East (77 meters)
St. Augustine’s Church (77 meters)
Whitgift Centre Tower (77 meters)
Taberner House (77 meters)
Belvedere Tower (77 meters)
Draper House (77 meters pinnacle height. 75 meters roof height.)
Goodmans Fields (76 meters)
6 New Street Square (76 meters)
Quadrant House (76 meters)
Westminster City Hall (76 meters)
Keybridge House (76 meters)
The ARK (76 meters)
240 Blackfriars Road (76 meters – Clarification needed. Skyscraper news reports 80 meters, 65 meters also reported) – Currently site preparation taking place.
New Court Rothschild Building (75 meters)
Exchange Tower (75 meters)
One Tower Bridge (75 meters)
Great West Quarter (75 meters)
Nightingale Heights (75 meters)
Norland House (75 meters)
Poynter House (75 meters)
Stebbing House (75 meters)
Berkeley Tower (75 meters)
88 Wood Street (75 meters)
The Royal Courts of Justice (75 meters)
Charring Cross Hospital Main Building (75 meters)
Hackworth Point (75 meters)
Mallard Point (75 meters)
Priestman Point (75 meters)
Vermilion “Rathbone Market” (74 meters)
Avant Garde, Shoreditch (74 meters)
10 Cabot Square (74 meters)
Michael Cliffe House (74 meters)
No. 1 Minster Court (74 meters)
Dashwood (73 meters)
4 Mastmaker Road Tower (73 meters)
Winterton House (73 meters)
Perspective (73 meters)
The Panoramic (73 meters)
Parkside (72 meters)
179-359 Glyndon Road (72 meters)
46-224 Elmley Street (72 meters)
Hastings House (72 meters)
Claymill House (72 meters)
Elliston House (72 meters)
Kelson House (72 meters)
Sporle Court (72 meters)
Flagstaff House [St George Wharf] (72 meters)
Leon House (71 meters)
Christ Church Spitalfields (71 meters)
GSK House (71 meters)
20 Canada Square (71 meters)
Albon House(71 meters)
Edwyn House (71 meters)
Knowles House (71 meters)
5 Aldermanbury Square (71 meters)
20 Churchill Place (71 meters)
Totteridge House (70 meters)
Windsor House (70 meters)
Grampian House (70 meters)
Mendip House (70 meters) 
Pennine House (70 meters)
Boulton House (70 meters)
Cornish House (70 meters)
Fraser House (70 meters)
Harvey House (70 meters)
Maudsley House (70 meters)
Wicksteed House (70 meters)
33 Cavendish Square (70 meters)
5 Broadgate, UBS HQ (69 meters)
Proton Tower [Elektron] (69 meters)
Neutron Tower [Elektron (69 meters)
City Tower (69 meters)
140 London Wall (69 meters)
All Saints Church (69 meters)
St. Alphage House (69 meters)
St Bride’s Church (69 meters)
Westminster Abbey (69 meters)
Ebenezer House (69 meters)
Fairford House (69 meters)
Hurley House (69 meters)
New Zealand House (69 meters)
91 Waterloo Road (69 meters)
30 The North Colonnade (68 meters)
15 Canada Square (68 meters)
5 Churchill Place (68 meters)
Petticoat Tower (68 meters)
Sudbury House (68 meters)
Tarling Heights (68 meters)
One Stratford (68 meters)
Global Switch House (68 meters)
St Mary-le-Bow Church (68 meters)
20 Bank Street (68 meters)
Plantation Place (68 meters)
One America Square (67 meters)
Grenfell Tower (67 meters)
Triton Court (67 meters) 
New Scotland Yard (67 meters)
St. Mary’s Stoke Newington (67 meters)
The Quadrangle (67 meters)
Marylebone Hall (67 meters)
Alexandra Palace Transmitter (67 meters)
Burnham (67 meters)
Taplow (67 meters)
Bray (67 meters)
Dorney (67 meters)
Luxborough Tower (67 meters)
Central Criminal Court (67 meters)
Caslemaine Tower (67 meters)
The Icon (66 meters)
Ferrier Point (66 meters)
Suleymaniye Mosque (66 meters)
IYLO (66 meters)
21 Wapping Lane, Tower Hamlets (66 meters)
South Quay Plaza 3 (66 meters)
Drapers Gardens (66 meters)
Hatton House (66 meters)
Dennison Point (66 meters)
James Riley Point (66 meters)
Lund Point (66 meters)
Brittany Point (66 meters)
Ryland House (66 meters)
Glastonbury House (66 meters)
338 Euston Road (66 meters)
Hawke Tower (65 meters)
20 Cabot Square (65 meters)
No. 2 Minster Court (65 meters)
Exchange House (65 meters)
Royal Lancaster Hotel (65 meters)
64 Buckingham Gate (65 meters)
Milton House (65 meters)
Church of St. John the Divine (65 meters)
Hide Tower (65 meters)
Seaton Point (65 meters)
Tate Modern Extension (64 meters)
Hilton Docklands (64 meters)
Montevetro (64 meters)
Henniker Point (64 meters)
Apollo House (64 meters)
Lunar House (64 meters)
Holden Point (64 meters)
Bowsprit Point (64 meters)
Knighthead Point (64 meters)
Midship Point (64 meters)
Topmast Point (64 meters)
Kelvedon House (64 meters)
Rundell Tower (64 meters)
Coniston House (64 meters)
Crossmount House (64 meters)
Kevan House (64 meters)
Laird House (64 meters)
Otterburn House (64 meters)
Chealsea Reach Tower (64 meters)
Greaves Tower (64 meters)
Senate House (64 meters)
Evergreen House (64 meters)
280 Bishopsgate (64 meters)
Peterborough Court (64 meters)
St. Giles Camberwell (64 meters)
Neo Bankside Pavilion B (64 meters)
201 Bishopsgate (63 meters)
Southern House (63 meters)
Methodist Central Hall (63 meters)
Clare House (63 meters)
Burne House (63 meters)
Blashford (63 meters)
5 Merchant Square (63 meters)
Bezier Towers (63 meters)
St. Botophs (63 meters)
50 Bank Street (62 meters)
Spire House (62 meters)
Stubbs Point (62 meters)
4 Mastmaker Road Tower 2 (62 meters)
30 The South Colonnade (62 meters)
Printer House (62 meters)
Arden House (62 meters)
Beckett House (62 meters)
Holland Rise House (62 meters)
Denning Point (62 meters)
Edrich House (62 meters)
Trinity Tower (62 meters)
58 Fenchurch Street (62 meters)
Berkeley House (62 meters)
Grafton House (62 meters)
Luke House (62 meters)
Amesbury Tower (62 meters)
Durrington Tower (62 meters)
Regina Point (62 meters)
Columbia Point (62 meters)
Selworth House (62 meters)
Sparkford House (62 meters)
The Monument (62 meters)
Cormorant House (62 meters)
Curlew House (62 meters)
Kestrel House (62 meters)
Merlin House (62 meters)
Regent’s Place NEQ Office Building (61 meters)
Godfrey House (61 meters)
Ingram House (61 meters)
Sandall House (61 meters)
Wilmer House (61 meters)
One Osnaburgh Street (61 meters)
Walbrook House (61 meters)
Moreton Tower (61 meters)
Rufford Tower (61 meters)
Bacton Tower (61 meters)
Braithwaite Tower (61 meters)
Hall Tower (61 meters)
Parsons House (61 meters)
Brinklow House (61 meters)
Oversley House (61 meters)
Polesworth House (61 meters)
Gaydon House (61 meters)
Princethorpe House (61 meters)
Wilmcote House (61 meters)
Dunedin House (61 meters)
Queensland House (61 meters)
Westland House (61 meters)
Royal Free Hospital (61 meters)
Christ Church Kennington (61 meters)
St. Matthias’ Church (61 meters)
No. 25 Porchester Place (61 meters)
Gordon House (61 meters)
Charles Dickens House (61 meters)
College Point (61 meters)
Jay Court (61 meters)
Albert Bigg Point (61 meters)
Aubry Moore Point (61 meters)
Brassett Point (61 meters)
David Lee Point (61 meters)
Casby house (61 meters)
Lupin Point (61 meters)
Ilford Building (61 meters)
20 Eastbourne Terrace (61 meters)
British Standards House (61 meters)
Orion House (61 meters)
Holy Trinity Roehampton (61 meters)
Brompton Oratory (61 meters)
Oxygen Apartments (61 meters)
St. Margaret Pattens (61 meters)
Olympic Cable Car Support Tower (60 meters)
Compton House (60 meters)
Cranmer House (60 meters)
Macey House (60 meters)
Whitgift House (60 meters)
Ward Point (60 meters)
Turnpike House (60 meters)
Thaxted Court (60 meters)
Brodick House (60 meters)
Lanterns Court Building C (60 meters)
International Press Centre (60 meters)
155 Bishopsgate (60 meters)
135 Bishopsgate (60 meters)
175 Bishopsgate (60 meters)
Kew Bridge Water Tower (60 meters)
The Tower Building (60 meters)
Westminster Tower (60 meters)
Sivill House (59 meters)
Archway Tower (59 meters)
Casterbridge (59 meters)
Mary Green (59 meters)
Snowman House (59 meters)
Cascades (59 meters)
Capital House (59 meters)
No.3 Minster Court (59 meters)
Hamilton House (59 meters)
Drake House (59 meters)
Falcon Wharf (59 meters)
SeaCon Tower (59 meters)
Elmslie Point (59 meters)
Eland House (59 meters)
Dixon House (58 meters)
Markland House (58 meters)
Frinstead House (58 meters)
Whitstable House (58 meters)
One London Wall (58 meters)
St. Leonard’s Church (58 meters)
Gaumont Tower (58 meters)
Blue Fin Building (58 meters)
New Providence Wharf (58 meters)
Lloyd’s Register of Shipping Building (58 meters)
Natural History Museum (58 meters)
Eighty9 Albert Embankment (58 meters)
Shell Mex House (58 meters)
Keyham House (58 meters)
Shepherds Court (58 meters)
Peel Centre One (58 meters)
Battersea Reach Tower A (58 meters)
Fitzgerald House (58 meters)
Northwood Tower (57 meters)
Bush Court (57 meters)
Discovery Dock West (57 meters)
Dalehead (57 meters)
Gillfoot (57 meters)
Oxenholme (57 meters)
Jumeirah Carlton Tower Hotel (57 meters)
Church of St. John of Jerusalem (57 meters)
Barton House (57 meters)
40 Melton Street (57 meters)
Novotel London Euston (57 meters)
Mercury House (57 meters)
Alaska Apartments (57 meters)
Coral Apartments (57 meters)
Centre Point (56 meters)
East Point (56 meters)
West Point (56 meters)
Beaufort House (56 meters)
St. Martin-in-the-Fields (56 meters)
Church of St. Magnus the Martyr (56 meters)
South Point (56 meters)
Palestra (56 meters)
Burwash House (56 meters)
Simla House (56 meters)
Waverton House (56 meters)
Finsbury Tower (56 meters)
50 Queen Anne’s Gate (56 meters)
Church of St. Steven with St. John (56 meters)
Roseford Court (56 meters)
Woodford Court (56 meters)
Lulworth (56 meters)
Waterside House (56 meters)
Christ Church Forest Hill (56 meters)
Meridian House (56 meters) – Old Greenwich Town Hall Building
Blantyre Tower (56 meters)
Gayton House (56 meters)
Sleaford House (56 meters)
Nido London North Tower (56 meters)
Marlowe House (56 meters)
Whitcombe Point (55 meters)
Broadgate West Phase 2 (55 meters)
Metro Central Heights Block B (55 meters)
Impact House (55 meters)
Braithwaite House (55 meters)
Greenwich Power Station (55 meters)
Bezier Tower 2 (55 meters)
St. Andrew’s Church (55 meters)
Ambleside Point (55 meters)
Grasmere Point (55 meters)
Windermere Point (55 meters)
Vogan’s Mill (55 meters)
Sheraton Park Tower (55 meters)
Caucer House (55 meters)
Carolyn House (55 meters)
Paddington Green Police Station (55 meters)
Whitgift Centre West (55 meters)
Baltic Quay (55 meters)
Christ Church Southgate (55 meters)
St. Dunstan in the East (55 meters)
Grange Court (55 meters)
Landmark Heights (55 meters)
Citizen House (55 meters)
Hind House (55 meters)
Lillington house (55 meters)
Clifton Court (55 meters)
Talbot House (55 meters)
Charles Gardiner Court (55 meters)
Kestrel House (55 meters)
11-90 Kilburn Square (55 meters)
10 Exchange Square (55 meters)
Ennerdale House (55 meters)
Delta Point (55 meters)
Kenley (54 meters)
Northolt (54 meters)
Telehouse West (54 meters)
52-58 Commercial Road East Tower (54 meters)
Renaissance London Chancery Court Hotel (54 meters)
Church of St. Jude-on-the-Hill (54 meters)
Putney Wharf Tower (54 meters)
The Tower “Brown & Root House, Lion Tower, Apex Tower” (54 meters)
City Place House (54 meters)
Denton (54 meters)
Bucklebury (54 meters)
Kestrel House (54 meters)
Bridge House (54 meters)
Bishops Square (54 meters)
Sirinham Point (54 meters)
Bannerman House (54 meters)
Broadgate Court (54 meters)
Campden Hill Tower (54 meters)
55 Broadway (54 meters)
Ashburnham Tower (54 meters)
Berenger Tower (54 meters)
Dartrey Tower (54 meters)
Whistler Tower (54 meters)
Erkington Point (53 meters)
The View (53 meters)
82 West India Dock Road (53 meters)
Baltimore Wharf Building 9 (53 meters)
Apex Tower (53 meters)
CI Tower (53 meters)
Albert Memorial (53 meters)
Gambier House (53 meters)
Lancresse Court (53 meters)
Portelet Court (53 meters)
Rozel Court (53 meters)
Easedale House (53 meters)
Haweswater House (53 meters)
Thirlmere House (53 meters)
Windermere House (53 meters)
Welshpool House (53 meters)
Travelodge London High Holborn (53 meters)
Baltimore Wharf Building 7 (53 meters)
The Economist Building (53 meters)
Stellar House (53 meters)
Jepson House (53 meters)
City Tower (53 meters)
Crown House (53 meters)
Olympic Stadium (53 meters)
5 New Street Square (53 meters)
Pauline House (53 meters)
New Roman House North Block (52 meters)
6 Bevis Marks (52 meters)
Hilton London Metropole Addition (52 meters)
Herne Hill House (52 meters)
Park View House (52 meters)
Bredgar House (52 meters)
Kemsley House (52 meters)
Malling House (52 meters)
Bateman House (52 meters)
Brawne House (52 meters)
Cornish House (52 meters)
Crude House (52 meters)
Prescott House (52 meters)
Walters House (52 meters)
BBC Television Centre East Tower (52 meters)
1 Stephen Street (52 meters)
Church of St. Michael and All Angels (52 meters)
Shelley House (52 meters)
Edith Summerskill House (52 meters)
Herbert Morrison House (52 meters)
1-70 Thornham Street (52 meters)
King William Street (52 meters)
Church of Christ the Saviour (52 meters)
Balmoral Apartments (52 meters)
St. Andrew’s United Reformed Church (52 meters)
1-47 The Water Gardens (52 meters)
102-156 The Water Gardens (52 meters)
201-254 The Water Gardens (52 meters)
Albert Barnes House (52 meters)
Hannibal House (52 meters)
London College of Communication (52 meters)
Glenkerry House (52 meters)
Reuters Technical Services Centre (52 meters)
Kemp House (52 meters)
Edinburgh House (52 meters)
Falkirk House (52 meters)
Glasgow House (52 meters)
The Barbican YMCA (52 meters)
1 Kemble Street (52 meters)
St. James’s Muswell Hill (52 meters)
Union Chapel (52 meters)
4 Merchant Square (52 meters)
Nelson’s Column (52 meters)
Caledonian Park Clock Tower (52 meters)
Eagle Heights (51 meters)
Osprey Heights (51 meters)
St. Thomas’ Hospital East Wing (51 meters)
Kingston College (51 meters)
Linacre Court (51 meters)
Canary Quarter Block B (51 meters)
St. Pancras Church (51 meters)
Capstan House (51 meters)
Anchorage House (51 meters)
Milton Gate (51 meters)
259 City Road (51 meters)
Taylor Place (51 meters)
Ten Trinity Square (51 meters)
Barrier Point Tower (51 meters)
Belham House (51 meters)
No.1 London Bridge (51 meters)
Lloyds Chambers (51 meters)
Western Pumping Station Chimney (51 meters)
Lanterns Court Building B (51 meters)
The Combe (51 meters)
Austen House (51 meters)
Bronte Hose (51 meters)
Dickens House (51 meters)
Fielding House (51 meters)
Gloucester House (51 meters)
Hereford House (51 meters)
Parkside House (51 meters)
Great Arthur House (51 meters)
Salamanca Tower (50 meters)
Ludgate House (50 meters)
Broadgate West Phase 1 (50 meters)
Oatfield House (50 meters)
Twyford House (50 meters)
Valiant House (50 meters)
Latham House (50 meters)
Queen Mary Court (50 meters)
King William court (50 meters)
Stockholm House (50 meters)
Birrell House (50 meters)
The International Hotel (50 meters)
Bassett House (50 meters)
Denmow House (50 meters)
Ingrave House (50 meters)
Kenneth Robbins House (50 meters)
Barnes House (50 meters)
Basing House (50 meters)
Lexham house (50 meters)
Colne House (50 meters)
Mersea house (50 meters)
Peverel House (50 meters)
Hawkwell House (50 meters)
Laburnum House (50 meters)
Brinkley (50 meters)
Childerley (50 meters)
Graveley (50 meters)
Madingley (50 meters)
Highview House (50 meters)
Thaxted House (50 meters)
Dylan Thomas House (50 meters)
Cockpen House Redevelopment (50 meters)
William Blake House (50 meters)
171 Victoria Street (50 meters)
Park Plaza County Hall (50 meters)
Vitro (50 meters)
St John’s Notting Hill (50 meters)
Riverside House (50 meters)
One Embankment Place (50 meters)
St. Mary Islington (50 meters)
The Pagoda, Kew Gardens (50 meters)
Southwark Cathedral (50 meters)
Holborn Police Station (50 meters)
St James’ Piccadilly (50 meters)

^^ the list would be doubled if on hold and proposed towers were included. thank you *CoreRising* :applause:


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> *Kidbrooke Regeneration - Greenwhich*


i haven't heard anything about this project, is it already completed? seems like a massive construction site tho


----------



## SO143

*Bloomberg*
Apr 14, 2012 12:24 PM GMT



> *U.K. Air Traffic Head Faults London Airport Plan, Guardian Says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proposed airport in the Thames estuary would be in the 'very worst spot' for the south-east's crowded airspace, according to the boss of Britain's air traffic control service. Richard Deakin, chief executive of the National Air Traffic Services (Nats), said there were 'serious challenges' in working more planes into an already busy flight path. He added that the architects who unveiled plans for the £50bn ($80bn) project last November had not even asked air traffic control about the feasibility of the airport. The scheme is expected to cost between £50billion and £70billion ($110bn). The airport would have four runways, with space to build two more.
> 
> The stinging attack on plans for the 'floating' airport from Britain's most senior air traffic chief will add to growing calls it to be scrapped. Deakin said that the Thames estuary airport - dubbed the 'Boris Island' after London Mayor Boris Johnson - would be built under flight paths for four of London's five airports. These include Heathrow, Gatwick, Stanstead, Luton and London City.'We're a little surprised that none of the architects thought it worthwhile to have a little chat,' Mr Deakin told the Guardian. The plans by architects Foster and Partners were revealed in January and would make the airport the biggest in Britain.
> 
> Mr Deakin said that the majority of flight paths criss-crossed the direct spot where the Estuary airport is planned. This would lead to more traffic jams in the air. Planes arriving and departing airports must follow strict flight paths. If the skies are congested the planes must circle before there is a slot in the sky. He added that in addition to the risk of planes being hit by birds in the wetands, there would also be competition for air space from Amsterdam's Schiphol airport. More flights would then be forced to circle overhead for longer.
> 
> Mr Deakin said that even though the Estuary airport was possible it would go against plans in the aviation industry to conserve fuel by shortening flight times. He called for a third runway to be built at Heathrow. 'The single biggest thing we could do to reduce CO2 in the UK is to build a third runway at Heathrow,' he said. 'Heathrow holding is not about airspace - it's about lack of tarmac. I'm very confident that (a third runway) would eliminate all the holding patterns in one go.'
> 
> The Coalition agreement signed between the Conservatives and Liberal Democrats in 2010 banned any extra airports. However, there is growing pressure from BAA, the flight industry and from Tory ministers for Britain to increase its air capacity. David Cameron has even signalled his intention to increase the number of flights coming in and out of the UK either by expanding Heathrow or building anew airport. One of the most likely options is the 'Boris Island'. The Government aviation review is currently looking at the project after George Osborne announced in the Budget that Britain needed to ‘confront the lack of airport capacity’ in the South East of England.
> 
> The £50billion airport would be built on an artificial island made of landfill and would be capable of handling 150 million passengers annually - or 300,000 passengers a day - making it Britain’s main international hub.
> Having initalliy ruled out a third runway at Heathrow after opposition from locals and environmental groups, the Government is ‘increasingly interested’ in the idea.
> 
> Mr Johnson has also praised separate designs by architect Lord Foster for a £50billion airport on a sparse strip of land on the Isle of Grain in Kent, which juts out into the estuary. Environmental campaigners have criticised the plans for the damage they could do to rare wildlife in the estuary, as well as adding to Britain's CO2 emissions. The Government has also signalled that plans for a controversial third runway at Heathrow are 'back on the table'.
> 
> The Chancellor has refused to rule out expanding Britain's biggest airport because he believes it is key to our 'hub status' and essential to Britain's economic future. Earlier this month a report suggested that the UK economy will suffer by up to £8.5billion per year over the next decade if Heathrow does not undergo significant expansion. A Department for Transport spokesman said: 'In the summer we will consult on an overarching sustainable framework for UK aviation and alongside this we will publish a call for evidence on maintaining effective UK hub airport connectivity. The coalition's position regarding Heathrow has not changed.'


----------



## SO143

The view from top of the *X-Box Tower* :lol:


----------



## SO143

*CITY OF CRANES* (credit: *potto*) :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

> *Virginia Quay development approved by LTGDC*
> April 13, 2012
> 
> A much maligned proposal for a 12 storey development in the heart of Poplar was approved at the second attempt by London Thames Gateway Development Corporation.
> 
> Objectors turned out in force at Stratford Town Hall at Thursday's meeting but the scheme was unanimously voted through.
> 
> At a previous hearing, plans for the 26 unit Virginia Quay construction - which nearby residents say takes up valuable open space and is counter to a previous agreement - was voted against by members of the LTGDC planning committee four to three, contrary to officers' advice.
> 
> Thursday night's meeting was originally to formulate a legal argument to scrap the proposal, until applicant Cube Developments made minor changes to the plans.
> 
> A 21-day consultation was then held in which Tower Hamlets Council voted unanimously for the second time not to support the plans.
> 
> However, members of the LTGDC - which is the planning body for the proposal as the scheme is over a certain height and faces the Thames - rejected the council's views and instead followed their officers' advice to pass through the new plans.
> 
> Blackwall and Cubit Town councillor Peter Golds, who spoke out against the proposal at Thursday's meeting, said of the decision: "It's very disappointing. There's 1,000 homes due to be affected by this and 800 signed the petition against it. You never see a political campaign like this get 80 per cent support."
> 
> Protestors were also angered by the fact the proposal was being decided on by the LTGDC, which is due to be scrapped later this year.
> 
> Objectors held up placards during the meeting urging members not to pass through the scheme.
> 
> Many also funded a report from a QC which supported their case.
> 
> Following the vote, Cliff Prior, one of the residents leading the campaign against the proposal, warned the decision could have consequences for other communities in east London.
> 
> He said: "What this decision says is anybody who lives on estate in this area could have another development placed in front of them whatever previous agreements had been made."
> 
> Defending the decision, chair of the LTGDC's planning board Cllr Conor McAuley said the applicant had met the committee's concerns in its revised plans and added this made it a "much better scheme".
> 
> "Converting all one bedroom units into two bedroom units brings the development into line with local council and London wide policies on size standards," he said in a statement released by LTGDC on Friday morning.
> 
> "Similar amendments have seen the provision of balcony space comply with existing guidance and other concerns relating to access, sunlight and over development have been addressed.
> 
> "The committee considered whether there were strong planning grounds for refusal and concluded correctly that there were not.
> 
> "To have decided in any other way would have resulted in the wilful squandering of public money in legal costs at appeal where defeat would be inevitable."
> 
> He added: "To the disappointment of the objectors to the scheme I have to tell them that our decision was informed solely by an assessment of the application against existing planning policy, including those developed by Tower Hamlets Council.
> 
> "The fact that council officers have made clear that they consider the scheme acceptable provides confirmation that our assessment of it against existing policy was consistent and correct."


http://www.wharf.co.uk/2012/04/virginia-quay-development-appr.html


----------



## SO143

*Financial Times*



> *Heathrow night flights proposed*
> 
> A380 super-jumbos could be allowed to land at Heathrow for more than 20 hours a day under plans being considered by ministers.
> 
> Emirates Airline hopes to bypass restrictions on night flights by landing its A380 airbuses — the world’s largest passenger airliners — at steeper angles to protect homes from jet-engine noise. The airline wants permission to fly in and out until 1am every day, restarting flights after 4am.
> 
> Tough restrictions are in place on night flights, with only 16 allowed at the airport, the majority of which arrive and depart between 4.15am and 6am. Campaigners today warned that around 500,000 people who live near Heathrow are already affected by night flights and that steeper approaches would not help the problem.
> 
> However, Emirates believes that it could increase the number of daily flights from London to Dubai from five to seven using the new take-off and landing methods. If allowed, it could allow Heathrow — which is operating at nearly full capacity — to increase flight numbers despite continued opposition to a third runway.
> 
> Tim Clark, Emirates Airline’s president, told the Financial Times: “If you can demonstrate the noise profile is much quieter, why not look at that as a means of growing capacity at constrained hub airports?”
> 
> Emirates estimates that the steeper descents into the airport could reduce the impact from jet engine noise by between 15 and 20 per cent.
> 
> The planes would fly into Heathrow at a 5.5-degree angle, rather than the usual three degrees. Aircraft would also land a kilometre further along the runways, meaning that they would be further from homes near the airport.
> 
> John Stewart, of campaign group HACAN clearskies, said: “At night, there is no such thing as a quiet plane. A new landing approach will not mean fewer people being affected by noise.
> 
> “It seems that they are using the fact that the A380 is a bit quieter to try to get this through, but I don’t think they’ll get away with it. Night flights are so controversial. It’s almost impossible to see a minister authorising any more night flights.”
> 
> Last month, the Government said it would keep existing night flying restrictions at the airport until 2014 but would consult on the issue this year.
> 
> A Department for Transport spokesman said: “We will launch a first-stage consultation this year which will seek detailed evidence, and we welcome any contributions to this debate.”
> 
> Any change to the permitted 480,000 annual flights allowed at Heathrow would need a planning application to be submitted by airport owner BAA.
> 
> Both Boris Johnson and Ken Livingstone today said they would oppose moves to increase night flights.


----------



## SO143

by *cybertect* (14/04)


----------



## SO143

*1 Commercial St | Aldgate | 84m | 21 fl | U/C* (by *corerising*)


----------



## SO143

*New £60million Olympic cable car set to give tourists stunning views over London*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/a...tunning-views-River-Thames.html#ixzz1s3iqioRF


----------



## SO143

^^


----------



## SO143

- edit


----------



## SO143

> *Boris Johnson unveils plans to support just 58 new houses in Haringey with £108m cash pot*
> Thursday 12th April 2012
> 
> London Mayor Boris Johnson has unveiled plans to support just 58 new houses in Haringey despite sitting on £108million designated to helping building projects.
> 
> The cash pot, which was unveiled in his nine-point plan outlining the future of the city if he is re-elected on May 3, is reserved to help construction projects in London.
> 
> The money, if elected, will be used to help unlock stalled building projects in London which have already been granted planning permission.
> 
> A total of 2,712 houses in London boroughs of Haringey, Bromley, Wandsworth, Hillingdon, Enfield, Barnet, Hounslow, Hackney, Brent, Lewisham, Southwark and Croydon could be built with the money.
> 
> The borough of Lewisham could benefit from 461 new homes if Mr Johnson is re-elected and 405 houses are proposed to boost the housing numbers in Brent.
> 
> However, at this stage, the cash will support less than 60 homes being built Haringey.
> 
> The proposals, which are yet to be confirmed, include building the properties in Hale Village, which is a site set on the old GLS depot between Tottenham Hale Station and the Lea Valley Navigation.
> 
> Hale Village, which is expected to be completed next year, will comprise of 1,200 new homes.
> 
> The properties will be a mixture of private homes, shared ownership, student flats and social housing.
> 
> The new houses will be built by contractors Hale Village Properties LLP.
> 
> Bids for the money were assessed by the Homes and Communities Agency, which was in charge of deciding which projects in London were the most likely to be delivered while offering the best value for money.
> 
> The bids for the schemes will continue to be assessed by the agency before the contracts are signed.
> 
> The Conservative Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: “This programme offers us a fantastic opportunity to accelerate the delivery of desperately needed new homes and provide a real boost for jobs in the construction industry.
> 
> “As well as driving economic growth these sites have all been identified as having the potential to create stronger and thriving communities to live in.”


http://www.haringeyindependent.co.u..._new_houses_in_Haringey_with___108m_cash_pot/


----------



## SO143

> *Dutch firm working with PLP on City Road tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UN Studios and PLP’s plans for a 30 storey tower on 259 City Road in central London have been approved by Islington Council.*
> 
> The project – UN Studio’s first in the UK - will include one and two-bedroom apartments, a restaurant, swimming pool, health club, media room and 78 parking spaces.
> 
> Ben van Berkel, principal architect, said: “The detailing and contrasting materials on the façade and the balconies of the City Road Tower play a key role in the identity of the building and are, in fact, borrowed from furniture design.
> 
> “This is an approach which we more typically apply to designs for smaller private houses. However, following extensive research into the potential for extending durability and maintenance we were able to create unexpected material variations on a larger scale.”
> 
> Initial consent for a tower on the site, masterplanned by Bennetts Associates, won planning in 2006.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/un-studio-wins-planning-for-first-uk-project/5033196.article


----------



## SO143

*New residential towers at East India Dock *


Untitled by Docklandsboy, on Flickr


Untitled by Docklandsboy, on Flickr


----------



## B890bT

SO143 said:


> *New Building in Whitechapel E1*


the idea store has been around since 2003, i think it came 2nd in the Stirling Prize for that year, almost 10 years old though and i think it has aged much better than some buildings from the same year :cheers:


----------



## SO143

B890bT said:


> the idea store has been around since 2003, i think it came 2nd in the Stirling Prize for that year, almost 10 years old though and i think it has aged much better than some buildings from the same year :cheers:


oh really? i didn't know london had that kind of modern building 10 years ago :shocked: and i thought that building was part of east london regeneration project :lol: 
london is the most modern city in europe, that's for sure tho :cheers1:


----------



## SO143

> *4 hotels and 850 rooms to open in 500 metres before Olympics*
> Sunday 15 April 2012
> 
> The wraps have come off four new hotels in the Blackfriars Road and Bankside areas as contractors hurry to complete building work in advance of the Olympic Games.
> 
> The Premier Inn London Southwark (Tate Modern) is due to open in early June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CitizenM London Bankside in Lavington Street could be open in time for the Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cladding is nearly complete at the Novotel and Ibis hotels in Blackfriars Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four new hotels are due to open their doors to guests this summer and are no more than 500 metres apart.
> 
> The first of the four to open is likely to be the clumsily named Premier Inn London Southwark (Tate Modern) at the corner of Great Suffolk Street and Lavington Street. This week the scaffolding has been removed from the building and Premier Inn signage has been installed. Its 180 rooms are now available for booking from 4 June.
> 
> The existing Premier Inn London Southwark at The Anchor Bankside has had "(Borough Market)" appended to its name to avoid confusion with the new venue.
> 
> At the opposite end of Lavington Street the new 191-room CitizenM hotel – made of a series of prefabricated pods – has also recently been cleared of scaffolding. The Dutch chain is hoping to open its first London hotel by the end of July.
> 
> Southwark councillors recently approved a scheme to improve Lavington Street for pedestrians which will be funded by cash from the two hotel developments.
> 
> Meanwhile on Blackfriars Road the last panels of cladding are being added to the new building which will house two hotels in the Accor Group: the 182-bedroom Novotel London Blackfriars and the lower-cost 297-room Ibis London Blackfriars.
> 
> Plans for a fifth hotel – an upmarket 280-room Hilton – to be built between Bear Lane and Great Suffolk Street are thought to be back on track after an ownership dispute was resolved.
> 
> The owners of the Holiday Inn Express London Southwark recently submitted an application to extend the hotel into the adjacent Dominion House office building adding an additional 48 rooms.


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5939


----------



## SO143

*Peninsula Central, office district*

















[/url]
by George Rex


----------



## SO143

> *Green light for luxury London scheme*
> 13 Apr 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore-based developer KOP Properties has received planning permission to convert the landmark 10 Trinity Square building in central London into a new luxury development.
> 
> Work is expected to get underway on the transformation of the Grade II*-listed property during the third quarter of this year, with the Woods Bagot-designed project also involving Beijing, China-based Reignwood Group.
> 
> A 120-bedroom hotel; a spa; a members' club; 41 serviced residences; a restaurant; and two bars are planned as part of the development, which is due to be completed in Q4 2014.
> 
> Further details of the spa are yet to be announced, although it has been confirmed that LTW Designworks will be responsible for its design. KOP Hotels and Resorts will run the hotel.
> 
> David Collins Studio is consulting on design of the hotel's public areas, bar and members' club at the building, which opened in 1922 as the Port of London Authority's headquarters.
> 
> KOP Properties chief executive officer Leny Suparman said: "Our vision is for 10 Trinity Square to become a new global destination in of the City of London, with a very British DNA and a timeless, classic appeal.
> 
> "Surrounded by old world elegance and new age luxury and with unrivalled views of the London skyline, 10 Trinity Square really will be the ultimate destination address in the City."


http://www.spaopportunities.com/detail1.cfm?pagetype=detail&subject=news&codeID=300621


----------



## SO143

*Barking Central Learning Centre*




































by George Rex


----------



## SO143

a new tower rising at the canary wharf financial centre



Core Rising said:


>


----------



## SO143

*BIG NEWS*

http://transact.westminster.gov.uk/...23 OXFORD ST AND 135-155 CHARING X RD, W1.PDF


----------



## SO143

Bob said:


> Probably falling into the highly-unlikely-to-see-the-light-of-day category, but nevertheless I'd missed this and I thought it interesting.
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2012/02/01/camelot-at-cockfosters-by-rak-arkitektur/


----------



## SO143

> *Premier Inn Brings £12 Million to the Most Central London Site to Date*
> 
> LONDON, April 12, 2012 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Premier Inn, the UK's best value hotel chain*, is expanding its London portfolio of hotels with a new site in the heart of London. The new hotel in Leicester Square will bring a total of £12 million to the local economy through tourism and trade.
> 
> The new 83 room hotel is just one of twenty new sites opening across London in the next 24 months, which is a part of Premier Inn's plans to grow to 65,000 rooms within the next 5 years.
> 
> Located at 1 Leicester Place, the hotel is in the heart of Central London, within walking distance of many popular theatres, shops and London Tourist attractions such as The National Portrait Gallery and Covent Garden.
> 
> The new site which will open at the end of May has created 32 job opportunities for London residents, and is a leader in innovation with double soundproofing that ensures sleeping guests are not disturbed by action outside the hotel.
> 
> Mina Fattahi, General Manager of Premier Inn Leicester Square commented: "We are delighted to be opening a new hotel in the heart of London. Our hotel is in a prime location for those wanting to explore London, and within walking distance of many tourist attractions. It's ideal for those wanting to be right at the centre of activity and our double sound proof rooms ensure that no matter the hustle and bustle outside, guests are guaranteed a great night's sleep."
> 
> Each bedroom caters for up to two adults and two children (aged 15 and under) and includes an en-suite bathroom; a king size bed; remote control TV with Freeview; tea/coffee making facilities, and a spacious desk area with Wi-Fi Internet access. The site will also offer the 'Premier Breakfast'.
> 
> Premier Inn offers all guests a no quibble 'Good Night Guarantee', which means if customers are not 100% satisfied with their stay they will get their money back.
> 
> [....]


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/pr...e-most-central-london-site-to-date-2012-04-12


----------



## SO143

*The Place* (update) 


Untitled by picturenarrative, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

The cladding on Shard is amazing.. don't know what the **** someone was talking about it being bad.


----------



## SO143

yes the shard is *awesome*!


----------



## SO143

Kriativus said:


> Wow... That's what a I call a train station! Quite an improvemet, uh?


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> so true!
> 
> the cladding looks outstanding although it is not thoroughly cleaned yet ..
> 
> 
> IMG_0556 -1 by jo.sau, on Flickr




:cheers: fantastic... its like a crystal cathedral.. it looks ghostly in this shot, almost see through.. and sometimes it reflects the light completely real variation in this tower.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

LondonFox said:


> The cladding on Shard is amazing.. don't know what the **** someone was talking about it being bad.


Must be the shade of green, as seen through some French eyes that they don't like...


----------



## LondonFox

Aye, I don't doubt it... never mind.. not our problem!  there is always jealousy when your ahead of the pack and on top of the game.


----------



## SO143

gegloma01 said:


> It seems that Galliard is about to start construction on Indescon Court - Phase 2. It features a main tower ranging from 12 to 32 storeys and a 10-storey rotunda building. The new buildings will provide 546 residential units, a 120-bed three-star hotel, plus office and retail space. The development will be 95 metres high.


london never stop growing!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Those towers in East India Dock aren't "new" either.


----------



## LondonFox

They did say that Canary Wharf will have doubled in size by 2020.


----------



## SO143

^ yes as far as i remember, the canary wharf group announced that the size of the second financial centre of london will be doubled by 2020


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Keep the London vs. Paris crap out of this thread. In fact, let's try and keep it out of the forum if we can.


----------



## SO143

> *London market lifts asking prices to a record high*
> 
> Housing market confidence among sellers is booming, according to figures published today by property site Rightmove.
> 
> Meanwhile, a rival survey suggests mortgage demand is climbing. Taken together, the two offer hopes of a nascent recovery – but only in London and certain hotspots across the country.
> 
> Average property asking prices soared to a record in April, reaching £243,737. The previous peak of £242,410 was reached in May 2008. However, the research reveals a widening north-south divide in sentiment.
> 
> London asking prices have climbed by more than retail price inflation in the last four years, but asking prices have fallen in the rest of the country.
> 
> London prices have increased 14.9 per cent to £464,944, well above the retail price inflation over the period of 11.5 per cent. But in the rest of the country prices have slumped 4.3 per cent.
> 
> [...]


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...s-asking-prices-to-a-record-high-7647266.html


----------



## SO143

> *Developers sought for London’s £5bn procurement panel*
> Monday 16th April 2012
> 
> The Greater London Authority (GLA) is seeking developers for a new £5 billion procurement panel meant to boost house building in the capital.
> 
> The new London Development Panel will replace the current Homes and Communities Agency’s Delivery Partner Panel from 2013. It is aimed at accelerating the sale and development of public sector land and property holdings in the capital.
> 
> Up to £5 billion of housing led mixed-use development is expected to be procured through the London Development Panel, which will run for four years from 2013.
> 
> The GLA, London’s boroughs, government departments and other public land owners will all be able to use the panel.
> 
> It will be managed by the GLA with the support of Transport for London (TfL) which will act as the GLA’s procurement agent and help recruit developers to the new panel.
> 
> Between 20 and 28 firms are expected to be appointed with bids currently being sought from firms capable of delivering housing developments including the raising of finance, physical delivery of housing and associated community facilities, together with the sales and marketing of homes.
> 
> Interested developers need to complete and return a Pre-Qualification Questionnaire by the 11th May 2011 and Invitations to Tender will be issued in the Autumn with contracts awarded to successful bidders by 1st April 2013.


http://www.24dash.com/news/housing/2012-04-16-Developers-sought-for-London-s-5bn-procurement-panel


----------



## SO143

> *Flat-pack giant Ikea lights the way with 40m high tower in 26-acre suburb near London's 2012 park*
> 
> A giant 40 metre illuminated tower will light up the East London skyline when a new 26-acre development is built by Ikea.
> 
> Visible for miles, the sculpture which resembles the Olympic Torch, will be lit at night with more than 600 LED lights.
> 
> At the flick of a switch, the colour and intensity of the bulbs will be able to change to produce a range of dramatic effects set to dazzle the night sky over London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sculpture - which should be finished in July - is being built in new development called Strand East, in Stratford, East London.
> 
> It will be made from a simple, wooden lattice of 72 twisted, diagonal laths and 16 horizontal steel rings held together by 32,000 bolts.
> 
> The development will be split into five areas each with its own distinctive identity and design approach with the tower rising in the North East Quarter which will focus on creativity and the arts.
> 
> Andrew Cobden, spokesman for the development, said: 'We are very excited to see the sculpture going up and the public space at Dane’s Yard coming to life.
> 
> 'It will be a beautiful landmark for the site and we hope local communities will also enjoy it.'
> 
> Ikea announced it would be moving into the property business last year when it revealed the new development near the Olympic Park.
> 
> It is the first major British development for LandProp, part of the Inter Ikea Group, which owns the intellectual assets of the furniture chain.
> 
> The company is believed to have paid about £25million for the site, which had previously been in receivership.
> 
> It is the second biggest private-sector project in the Olympic Park, after the Westfield Stratford City shopping centre which opened last year.
> 
> 'Not only does it create a new high quality, waterside destination which provides new homes, jobs and leisure facilities, it is a demonstration of investor confidence in the area's future in a difficult market,' Olympic Legacy Minister Bob Neill said.
> 
> The development's canalside location has led to it being called a 'mini Venice', and it will boast a boat taxi service and a floating cocktail bar.
> 
> He added that although London would be the focus of its UK activities as 'the machine that will always work', the company was already assembling sites in undisclosed locations around the UK.
> 
> The development company already operates in Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and Holland among other countries.
> 
> [....]


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-26-acre-suburb-near-Londons-2012-park.html


----------



## SO143

*London Cable Car* (updates)


Greenwich Cable Car (64) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (39) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (37) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (42) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (54) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (57) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (51) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (59) by DC07703, on Flickr


Greenwich Cable Car (47) by DC07703, on Flickr


Thalassa Cruise (121) by DC07703, on Flickr


Mitre Way Greenwich (2) by DC07703, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*U/C tower near Stratford*


Thalassa 10thFloor (46) by DC07703, on Flickr


Thalassa 10thFloor (51) by DC07703, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

So many towers U/C in Stratford. :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

> *Livingstone to back tram extension*
> Monday 16 April 2012
> 
> Labour's candidate for London Mayor Ken Livingstone will publicly commit today to a project to extend the Croydon Tramlink if elected on May 3.
> 
> The proposed Tramlink extension will run from Harrington through to Penge and then Anerley Roads and then link to either or both the Crystal Palace bus or rail stations, his campaign said.
> 
> Mr Livingstone said: "My platform is based on making Londoners better off, which is why I have announced a Fare Deal cut in fares which will leave the average London fare payer £1,000 better off over four years.
> 
> "But there are additional transport projects we can do because of the sheer size of the surpluses at TfL."


http://www.morningstaronline.co.uk/news/content/view/full/117873


----------



## SO143

*O2 Sky Walk*


O2 Sky Walk (2) by DC07703, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3069










Rolfe Judd Architects has been working on the redevelopment of Twickenham Station in London, plus the surrounding area that could see it transformed with a series of new buildings.

Drawing from the past, the architect has been inspired by the art-deco London stations of the twenties and thirties that can be found in parts of suburban London. Surbiton is one particularly notable example of this type of design. The present station run by South West Trains is little more than a glorified shed above ground level and a little windswept paving. It has proven completely inadequate at its job for decades when there are rugby matches being held.

Adjoining the double height entrance is a new public plaza that will create an enhanced approach for a large number of passengers. The need to be able to accommodate thousands of people is particularly important as the Twickenham Rugby Stadium stands nearby.

115 new apartments are also included in the project, with the tallest of the residential blocks reaching a height of 9 floors and about 28 metres above ground level. The project steps down from this height on the northern part of the plot to fit in more with the massing of the suburbs around it.

A number of ground floor retail units will be included in the scheme, plus a new café and most likely a new bank that should help to animate the area around the station.

The now-approved project has been hugely controversial with over 1,760 local residents having objected to the planning application and a petition against it accruing 3,381 signatures with the recurring theme being the height of the development. A further 500 letters were submitted to the council in favour of the proposal. 

Perhaps decisive in the face of so many public complaints was the Rugby Football Union noting that unless the current plans were approved the nothing would be constructed in time for the 2015 Rugby World Cup which will have the finals at Twickenham - a situation that would be an embarrassing state of affairs.

With approval secured, the developer, Solum Regeneration, will have to get their skates on if they are to get the scheme completed in time for 2015.


----------



## LondonFox

Lovely station development!!

Side note: Why does Paris keep appearing in the tags for this page?!


----------



## PortoNuts

Officer Dibble said:


> A decent-looking little development in Silwood St, Rotherhithe (but just across the tracks from the Millwall FC stadium (The Den) in South Bermondsey).
> 
> http://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/Silwood/introduction


:cheers2:


----------



## hoodedvillain

SO143 said:


> *Thameslink Bridge*
> 
> (This new bridge won't apparently be used by trains until 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Danny McL*


2018


----------



## SO143

hoodedvillain said:


> 2018


thanks for the correction


----------



## SO143

*Baltimore Wharf *


----------



## SO143

> *Plans For Londons Largest Adverts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans are afoot turn the currently empty Kings Reach Tower in Southwark, London into substantial billboard for the duration of the upcoming 2012 London Olympics.
> 
> Although already earmarked for an overhaul to turn the now empty former office tower, once the home of IPC Media, into a modern residential building, it could in the meantime have temporary new façade of huge PVC signs, which if given planning permission would hang from May to September of this year.
> 
> The plan is to wrap the tower with four signs, two which will span from level 9-28 of the on the west and north faces giving a total banner height of 69 metres, with the other two on the south and east sides which will cover from the 17-28 floors for a banner height of 37 metres.
> 
> The signs will be externally illuminated until 10:30pm each night. After the Paralympics it is intended the wrap be removed to make way for the erection of scaffolding to begin renovation of the tower that was approved back in 2011.
> 
> Once the scaffolding is put in place the signage can then be rehung from February to May 2013 to cover up the work providing an extra revenue stream in the process.
> 
> The catch for the application is perhaps that London doesn't have large signage on tall buildings so any ideas such as this are bound to be hugely controversial as they are so visible from miles around. Unfortunately for the applicant, Kings Reach Estates Ltd, there has yet to be approval from Southwark Council so whether it will happen remains to be seen.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3070


----------



## cybertect

I noticed this evening that the Three Quays development next to The Tower of London has gained a second tower crane


----------



## SO143

cybertect said:


> I noticed this evening that the Three Quays development next to The Tower of London has gained a second tower crane


good news :cheers2:

*three quays construction beings*

http://www.forme.uk.com/news/threequays


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3070


Wow :nuts:


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Roman House*

by *LondonerN1*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*NEO Bankside*

by *potto*.


----------



## SO143

^ looking great :bow:


----------



## SO143

* Borough Market*

by *cybertect*


----------



## SO143

* Park House | 451-478 Oxford St | The West End | 8 fl | U/C*










photo credit: *potto*


----------



## SO143

*Kings Cross Lands | Camden & Islington | U/C* 

by *potto*


----------



## PortoNuts

SO143 said:


> * Borough Market*


Had no idea of this project. :drool:


----------



## SO143

cable car project is coming along nicely 









by *StormCab*


and a new core of "churchchill place tower" is rising too









by *StormCab*


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> * Park House | 451-478 Oxford St | The West End | 8 fl | U/C*
> 
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/3286/kw0c0817.jpg
> 
> photo credit: *potto*



Any other pictures of this?


----------



## PortoNuts

There are some other pictures in this thread.


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Any other pictures of this?


here ya go mate 









by *Magnog*


----------



## SO143

City Airport (57) by DC07703, on Flickr


----------



## hoodedvillain

SO143 where do you get all these photos?


----------



## PortoNuts

Space ship. 



SO143 said:


> here ya go mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *Magnog*


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> Space ship.


i thought i looked like a giant turtle :hilarious


----------



## SO143

woodgnome said:


> View of the Olympic Park looking west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Cropped from picture taken on 16 April 2012 by Anthony Charlton for LOCOG._


omg!


----------



## SO143

by *nicholasholt*


DSC_1459 by Nick Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

hoodedvillain said:


> SO143 where do you get all these photos?


flickr, google image, other online forums and construction websites


----------



## PortoNuts

> *120 Moorgate Approved*
> 
> *The City of London has approved the latest designs for 120 Moorgate, a site near Moorgate underground station that is being developed by Redevco.*
> 
> The previous plans were penned by Allies and Morrison at the peak of the boom back in 2006, but since then the economic winds have changed and the developer has brought in Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands instead.
> 
> The building now consists of 11 floors above ground, and two floors below ground. There will be ground floor retail on the street-fronts, and a separate office reception. Part of the first floor will also be retail, whilst there will be further retail units on the upper basement and part of the lower basement.
> 
> The height of the scheme was decided as the most appropriate for the site fitting in with the Helicon Building that stands next door. At the height it is set at of 42 metres it will also not be visible behind the roof-lines of the buildings that front Finsbury Circus. The building is split into two interlocking blocks, the short of which is six floors, providing a step back for the upper levels and a terrace on floor seven that the office occupants can enjoy.
> 
> Dominating the exterior are strong vertical lines, with horizontal bands of cladding set to correspond with the floor levels of the neighbouring buildings and thus add continuity to the streetscape, and most specifically the listed neighbouring Britannic House.
> 
> The cladding on each of the blocks will contrast however to mark them out, with a creamy colour palette employed on the shorter block that should help it blend in with its stone neighbour at street level, and dark grey aluminium used on the larger section which will be visible rising above.
> 
> With 18,994 square metres of space, the developer hope that they can complete the scheme in 2014.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2902


----------



## PortoNuts

^^



danm said:


> This is the existing building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders of the new building:


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/6945574784/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

^^ churchchill place is taking shape




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091642243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

> *Central London data centre from Volta to serve Tech City*
> 
> A new co-location data centre will be opening in central London next year, aiming to cater to the ultra-low latency needs of businesses in the City and around “Silicon Roundabout”.
> 
> Launched by Volta, a new data centre provider formed by industry veterans Matthew Dent, Julian King and Ian Charles Wright, the facility will be housed in the old Reuters building in Great Sutton Street. It is situated on a secure island site and will offer 8,500m² of floor space over six stories.
> 
> The basement and ground floor will predominantly be used for electrical distribution, four floors above that are all data hall, and the chiller plant is housed on the roof.
> 
> .....


http://news.techworld.com/data-centre/3352354/central-london-data-centre-from-volta-serve-tech-city/


----------



## SO143

*Crystal Palace* 


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


Crystal Palace Light show by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

:cheers:



> *King William Street Carbuncle Set For Successor*
> 
> A planning application has finally been submitted for a new building to be located at 33 King William Street, London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed by John Robertson Architects on behalf of developers Greycoat and client Topland, the new building is set to replace the somewhat imposing, militaristic style building already on the site.
> 
> The current building which is a throw back from the 1970s went through some redevelopment by Land Securities in the 1980&#146;s which essentially made it look like it would be more at home in a game like Command and Conquer, rather than in a prime position in the city.
> 
> Located on an island plot set north of London Bridge, the new and more friendly looking building will be 10 floors in height. It features a light and airy double height entrance hall and boasts a landscaped rooftop terrace which will offer panoramic views of both the city and the river, perfect for watching interrupting boat races from.
> 
> In stark contrast to the hard-looking hulk that currently occupies the site the new building which will look either triangular or rounded in shape depending on where you look at it from. As one would expect from a modern office building in the City, it will sport fully glazed facades.
> 
> These will have prominent metal work running up vertically to a slight overrun at the peak of the building which will offer shading to the terrace, making it look altogether more inviting to users and the general public alike and less like some low budget, super villains attempt at an evil lair.
> 
> If approved the shiny new affair will offer 29,000 square metres of grade A office space when built.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3066


----------



## LondonFox

Those pictures of Crystal Palace transmitter are amazing..... I so wish they would rebuild crystal palace...


----------



## steppenwolf

The Crystal palace transmitter is 219m (719 ft) tall, don't you know. That makes it only 81m shorter than The Tour Eiffel (301m)


----------



## Axelferis

Please don't compare the marvelous eiffel tower to this ***** unvisitable things
Thanks


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

He's using the Eiffel Tower to give you an idea of how tall the Crystal Palace Transmitter is...how in the world does that mean he's trying to compare the two in terms of greatness? He's just giving us a reference point.


----------



## LondonFox

He can't help it... he's Fr****.


----------



## SO143

> *Chipperfield Tries Again At Waterloo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Chipperfield Architects has gone back to the drawing board to further revise his plans for Elizabeth House, a site controlled by Chelsfield and London + Regional that sits next to Waterloo Station.
> 
> The scheme features two buildings along with a public square between them. In all they will accommodate 85,700 square metres of office space, plus 142 new apartments, and retail outlets.
> 
> The taller of the two buildings has been radically changed and it appears that perhaps the architect listened to the comments from the public. Whereas before the project resembled a slab, albeit a professionally created one, now it has been split up into a collection of stacked floors with pale glazed facades.
> 
> It will be 29 storeys tall in total, which translates into a height of 123 metres. There will be ground floor retail, offices on floors 1 to 12, and then the 142 apartments on the upper levels. There will also be new routes under the building for the public to Waterloo Station.
> 
> The second building of the scheme will be shorter with only 10 floors and a height of 53 metres. This will be exclusively office space apart from the ground floor retail. It deliberately contrasts with its taller glazed brother by boasting stone facades but remains similar to what was planned before. These are also intended to help it blend in better with the adjacent streetscape.
> 
> The approach to Waterloo is intended to partly show off the near forgotten Victory Arch which is one of the entrances commemorating the military triumph that the terminus is named after. Views to it will be expanded thanks to a cantilevered void the architect has made by slicing one corner of the taller building off. Much will depend on the finish of the building and the public area around it but it could make for a striking architectural experience. This is a major change from the previous application that had part of the view of the arch blocked by the main building.
> 
> Adding to the public space is a new purpose built square to be located in the centre of the project. This is intended not just as a new route to Waterloo Station but also a retail precinct between the buildings that restaurants and cafes can spill onto. Perhaps a good working example of this is More London.
> 
> Commuters will be thrilled to know that the unappetising and oppressive series of walkways that run warren-like around Waterloo will be going with a route through the new central square to replace them and make entering or leaving the station an easier proposition.
> 
> Whether this materialises into a planning application or whether it gets further revised remains to be seen. The site next to Waterloo Station is one of the most difficult in London thanks to the mess of walkways and roads that it currently boasts, and one of the most prominent due to its neighbouring position to one of London's busiest stations. As such there are few sites that are more important when it comes to getting it right.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3068


----------



## TheMoses

Why is this in the London forum? It says they want to build it in Vancouver.


----------



## SO143

TheMoses said:


> Why is this in the London forum? It says they want to build it in Vancouver.


sorry my bad, i thought i posted it in the canada section hno:

edit: earlier post has been fixed


----------



## jamiefearon

SO143 said:


> i thought i looked like a giant turtle :hilarious


Don't be hard on yourself, I'm sure your not that ugly.


----------



## SO143

cybertect said:


> Possibly more exciting is that some of the bigger panels have appeared on the east side.


*awesome*


----------



## LondonFox

Getting quicker now!


----------



## SO143

by *wawd*


London Cable Car Construction by wawd, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Barclays, Standard Chartered, Bank of China, Deutsche Bank, HSBC Back London Bid for Yuan Hub*
Bloomberg
18 April 2012​


> *London is seeking to become a hub for yuan trade and investment in an initiative backed by Bank of China Ltd., Barclays Plc (BARC), Deutsche Bank AG (DBK), HSBC Holdings Plc (HSBA) and Standard Chartered Plc. (STAN)*
> 
> Institutions in the U.K. capital currently have more than 109 billion yuan ($17 billion) of customer and interbank deposits in the Chinese currency and that is “growing strongly,” according to a policy paper by research firm Bourse Consult released today.
> 
> Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne pushed the case for London to become an offshore center for yuan trade as closer financial ties with the world’s second-largest economy may help buffer Britain’s economy against the sovereign-debt crisis in Europe. China doubled the yuan’s trading band and allowed banks to hold dollar short positions this week, steps seen as paving the way for a convertible currency.
> 
> “London is making a push to become the second offshore yuan market,” said Dariusz Kowalczyk, a Hong Kong-based strategist at Credit Agricole CIB. “This is likely to occur wherever local markets need the offshore yuan business to boost their status. At the same time it will offer China a platform to expand the international use of the currency, preferably in time zones other than its own.”
> 
> *HSBC’s Dim Sum*
> 
> The U.K. Treasury and Hong Kong Monetary Authority agreed in January to provide help with a forum for banks to look at clearing and settlement systems, market liquidity and the development of new yuan products. The first meeting will be held in Hong Kong next month.
> 
> Authorities in Hong Kong, designated as the major offshore yuan trading hub by China, plan to lengthen yuan payments trading by five hours by June, allowing London-based institutions the opportunity to participate.
> 
> London may also see the first yuan bonds sold by a European bank listed on its exchange soon. HSBC, Europe’s biggest bank by market value, is planning to sell three-year so-called Dim Sum bonds listed in the city, according to a person familiar with the matter.
> 
> “London is perfectly positioned to act as the western hub,” for the yuan, said Stuart Fraser, who heads the London initiative’s steering committee and is policy chairman of the City of London Corporation, the financial district’s government body. “London has many natural advantages, including time zone, a trusted legal system, a respected regulatory framework, deep pools of liquidity and a strong track record of innovation.”
> 
> *Yuan Push*
> 
> China is encouraging global use of the yuan and allowing more overseas investors to access its local capital markets as Premier Wen Jiabao seeks to shift the focus of economic growth to domestic demand and away from slowing export industries.
> 
> The People’s Bank of China broadened the trading band against the dollar to 1 percent from its daily reference rate, effective April 16, after having held the limit at 0.5 percent since May 2007. The China Securities Regulatory Commission raised quotas for global funds pumping foreign currency into China’s stocks and bonds to $80 billion from $30 billion this month.
> 
> Asia’s largest economy will probably expand 8.4 percent this year, from 9.2 in 2011, according to economists’ forecasts compiled by Bloomberg. That compares with predictions of 0.6 percent growth in the U.K. and 2.3 percent for the U.S.
> 
> Yuan-denominated deposits in Hong Kong declined to the lowest level since June on increases in remittances to China and as expectations of currency appreciation weakened. Dim Sum bond sales in Hong Kong more than doubled this year to 53.3 billion yuan from a year earlier, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.


----------



## SO143

> *The stage is set for London’s West End to have its first new theatre for 30 years, as Westminster City Council on Thursday night granted planning permission for a state-of-the-art building on the site of the Astoria music venue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glass-clad building will lie at the heart of London’s theatreland, atop Tottenham Court Road station on Charing Cross road. The application for the building was made jointly by Derwent London, a property developer, and Crossrail, which has been rebuilding the station in preparation for the £16bn rail project linking routes east and west of London.
> 
> The decision marks a blistering run for London theatres, which have seen their revenues rise throughout the economic slowdown, last year topping £500m for the first time. Their artistic success has drawn Hollywood A-listers prepared to work at a fraction of their onscreen rates in exchange for the kudos of a London opening.
> 
> The theatre’s design will be one of the most flexible in London, allowing the auditorium and seating to be quickly transformed from the traditional “proscenium arch” layout to a horseshoe-shaped setting or even full “theatre-in-the-round”. Depending on the configuration, the venue will accommodate between 350 and 500 people.
> 
> The plan was conceived by architects Allford Hall Monaghan Morris and Ian Albery, a theatre design consultant who worked on the conversion of the Donmar Warehouse, one of London’s most vibrant small theatres, and Sadler’s Wells.
> 
> The new venue has not yet been named but will be run by Nimax, a theatre production company which owns West End stages the Apollo, Lyric, Duchess, Garrick and Vaudeville. On April 11 it bought the Palace Theatre, its sixth, on nearby Shaftesbury Avenue, from Andrew Lloyd Webber’s Really Useful Group for an undisclosed sum. The group has signed a 125-year lease with the Charing Cross site owners.
> 
> Nica Burns, Nimax chief executive, told the Financial Times: “I’m delighted that this beautiful theatre has gone on to the next stage of its development. It will add greatly to the potential of London theatremaking.”
> 
> A former artistic director of the Donmar from 1983 to 1989, Ms Burns said she had been working on the plan for a year. “I didn’t want it to compete with other theatres. I wanted it to offer a different space for London in a fabulous location for actors and directors.”
> 
> The theatre can expect a boost from passing trade, as numbers going through Tottenham Court Road station after Crossrail’s completion are predicted to rise from 150,000 a day now to 200,000.
> 
> Eager thespians, however, will have plenty of time to learn their lines before treading its boards. Work on the building will not begin until 2017 at the earliest, following completion of the Crossrail and Underground station. At that time Derwent has an option to repurchase the site from Crossrail.
> 
> The application included plans for a second, larger building on the corner of Oxford Street and Charing Cross road, with 177,000 sq ft of space for offices over eight floors and 37,000 sq ft for retailers.
> 
> .....


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/fae776d6-8a3a-11e1-93c9-00144feab49a.html#axzz1sdfvLxMB


----------



## SO143

> *Contractor wins £36.7m London social housing contract*
> 
> 20 APRIL, 2012 | BY CHLOE STOTHART
> 
> Jerram Falkus Construction will build 276 new flats and houses in Barking
> 
> The contractor has signed the contract with the local Building Schools for the Future PFI consortium Thames Partnership for Learning Regeneration.
> 
> Barking and Dagenham council will allocate the homes to local people once they are complete in summer 2014.
> 
> The design team for the homes includes architects Pollard Thomas Edwards and Plincke Landscape Architects, and engineers Arup.
> 
> The development will reach Code for Sustainable Homes Level four.


http://m.cnplus.co.uk/8629365.article


----------



## SO143

> *Covent Garden Developers Finally Agreed*
> 
> An announcement has been made that after a lengthy decision process the Covent Garden Market Authority has finally concluded that VSM Estates, a joint venture between VENCI PLC and St Modwen shall be the development partner for the redevelopment of the New Covent Garden Market.
> 
> The hunt for a partner in crime began back in 2010 when a shortlist of six tenders were put forward, these were whittled down to two proposals which were then judged on three main points, market re-provision, technical / deliverability factors, and financial / commercial strengths.
> 
> The VSM plan will see the market, located at Nine Elms, redeveloped into a new half a million square foot modern facility which will hold approximately 200 businesses that go to make up the UK's largest fruit, vegetable and flower market. In turn this will free up some 20 acres of land which will be redeveloped for residential, commercial and public spaces.
> 
> By redeveloping this land, the cost of the project which has a gross value of over £2 billion, is covered without the need for any public funding, something which should make those counting the pennies breath a sigh of relief. The market will remain in control of the CGMA.
> 
> It is hoped that the contract with VSM will be completed by summer 2012 at which point more detailed plans will be able to be revealed to the general public, and if all goes well work on the redevelopment could begin mid 2013, with the phased move of all traders completed by 2018.
> 
> The market was moved to Nine Elms in 1974 when traffic congestion caused by the need for larger delivery lorries became a problem at its original Covent Garden site. At that time redevelopment was also reconsidered but thanks to the CGMA's protests many of the buildings around the square were given listed status thus protecting their heritage for future generations to admire but locking the CGMA out in the longer term from developing their own back yard.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3064


----------



## SO143

London Eye / Tate Modern by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/fae776d6-8a3a-11e1-93c9-00144feab49a.html#axzz1sdfvLxMB



Just a shame they had to destroy one of London's greatest music venues for this to be built.


----------



## SO143

^ i second that hno:


----------



## SO143

danm said:


> I've just come across this development but could not find a thread on it. If there is already one then please merge.
> 
> 120 Moorgate is a re-development of an existing 1960's office development. The current design was apparently approved in July 2011. The architects are Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands. I have not seen the site recently so have no idea if the existing building has been demolished. If anyone knows more about this, then please post in here and I can make the necessary corrections.
> 
> The development is listed under "current projects":http://www.lifschutzdavidson.com/
> 
> _Sitting at a prominent curve in the street, 120 Moorgate marks the transition into the City from the north. The building replaces an undistinguished 1960s development with eight storeys of Grade-A office space and retail at ground level.
> 
> The building responds to the corner location, the proximity to Lutyen’s Grade II* listed Britannic House, and the wider context of the Finsbury Circus streetscape. Composed of two interlocking blocks expressed through scale and materiality, the building is unified through the application of a 1.5 meter grid and deep façade.
> 
> Viewed in the oblique it is a solid mass, while viewed directly the façades are open and light. This sense of movement is emphasised by contrasting materiality - the front building is an iridescent off-white glazed ceramic while the rear is a crisp dark grey aluminum engineered façade. The design balances the restoration of the scale and unity to the city block while adding some ‘drama’ to the corner._
> 
> Skyscrapernews link on the project: http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=2902
> 
> _120 Moorgate Approved
> 
> Published on 27-07-2011 by Skyscrapernews.com
> 
> The City of London has approved the latest designs for 120 Moorgate, a site near Moorgate underground station that is being developed by Redevco.
> 
> The previous plans were penned by Allies and Morrison at the peak of the boom back in 2006, but since then the economic winds have changed and the developer has brought in Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands instead.
> 
> The building now consists of 11 floors above ground, and two floors below ground. There will be ground floor retail on the street-fronts, and a separate office reception. Part of the first floor will also be retail, whilst there will be further retail units on the upper basement and part of the lower basement.
> 
> The height of the scheme was decided as the most appropriate for the site fitting in with the Helicon Building that stands next door. At the height it is set at of 42 metres it will also not be visible behind the roof-lines of the buildings that front Finsbury Circus. The building is split into two interlocking blocks, the short of which is six floors, providing a step back for the upper levels and a terrace on floor seven that the office occupants can enjoy.
> 
> Dominating the exterior are strong vertical lines, with horizontal bands of cladding set to correspond with the floor levels of the neighbouring buildings and thus add continuity to the streetscape, and most specifically the listed neighbouring Britannic House.
> 
> The cladding on each of the blocks will contrast however to mark them out, with a creamy colour palette employed on the shorter block that should help it blend in with its stone neighbour at street level, and dark grey aluminium used on the larger section which will be visible rising above.
> 
> With 18,994 square metres of space, the developer hope that they can complete the scheme in 2014._
> 
> This is the existing building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renders of the new building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An older render from 2006 by architects Allies and Morrison:


:cheers:


----------



## WtS

SO143 said:


> by *wawd*
> 
> 
> London Cable Car Construction by wawd, on Flickr


whats the tall building on the right? thanks


----------



## SO143

WtS said:


> whats the tall building on the right? thanks


*150 Stratford High Street*


----------



## WtS

SO143 said:


> *150 Stratford High Street*


thanks!


----------



## SO143

* Rathbone Market | Newham | 74m | 22 fl | U/C*



Core Rising said:


> Looks to be almost externally complete.


----------



## SO143

more constructions in east london and around greenwich area 



Core Rising said:


>


----------



## SO143

*London King's Cross station*


















By http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Colin


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/tezzer57/6921876180/sizes/l/in/photostream/


New concourse, King's Cross station by Richard and Gill, on Flickr


New concourse, King's Cross station by Richard and Gill, on Flickr


New concourse, King's Cross station by Richard and Gill, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

> *Crossrail's Tottenham Court Road development plans approved
> 
> Crossrail's plans to redevelop the Tottenham Court Road station site and the east end of Oxford Street have been approved by Westminster City Council.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The development plans, submitted in conjunction with Derwent London, are for two above ground developments located over each ticket hall of the integrated Tottenham Court Road station that will serve both Crossrail and London Underground passengers.
> 
> The 500,000 sq ft of retail, office and residential accommodation will cover four blocks, boosting the economy in the eastern end of Oxford Street and Tottenham Court Road.
> 
> It will also contribute towards the Crossrail funding package.
> 
> A new theatre to replace the former Astoria Theatre has also been approved. Derwent London has entered into an agreement with Nimax who will operate the new 350 seat theatre.
> 
> London Underground and Crossrail have also gained approval for plans to renew and upgrade the public spaces around the eastern ticket hall and St Giles area.
> 
> A new open pedestrian space linking Soho Square and Charing Cross Road will create new views of the Square and of St. Patrick’s Church.
> 
> The proposals link into wider efforts by London Underground, Crossrail, Transport for London (TfL), Camden Council, Westminster City Council and Design for London to improve the area around St Giles Circus. A new public piazza around Centrepoint will also be created providing a distinctive new landmark for the West End.
> 
> The private sector-funded over-site developments will be built once work to construct Tottenham Court Road station is complete in 2017. Crossrail will commence services in 2018.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....ttenham-court-road-development-plans-approved


----------



## SO143

> *Derwent London and Crossrail’s Oxford Street Project Approved*
> 
> Derwent London Plc (DLN) and Crossrail Ltd. won approval for a plan to develop offices, shops and a theater on London’s Oxford Street, the U.K’s busiest shopping district.
> 
> Westminster City Council gave permission for the development at 1 Oxford Street above the Tottenham Court Road underground station, Derwent said in a statement today. The REIT, which focuses on central London, will build two new buildings measuring 25,500 square meters (275,000 square feet) on the land, including a 350-seat theater designed with Nimax Theatres Ltd., a London operator.
> 
> Derwent plans to exercise its option to acquire the site when Crossrail, which owns the land, completes works on a subterranean train line linking Heathrow Airport to east London in 2017, it said in the statement. Derwent is betting that the area will prove more attractive to office occupiers when the station opens and that retailers will benefit from the number of people using the trains, resulting in higher rents.
> 
> The development “will help in the much needed revitalization of the eastern end of Oxford Street which is essential for the long-term growth of the West End,” John Burns, chief executive at Derwent, said in the statement.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...ossrail-s-oxford-street-project-approved.html


----------



## SO143

*Number One Oxford Street*

One Oxford Street is currently in Planning. This project - between Oxford street and Soho Square - is being developed by Derwent London. Originally a tower ws proposed (in 2006) but this was rejected by City of Westminster Council.At street level there is retail with eight floors of offices above.The faceting on the façade is influenced by minimalist artist Donald Judd.




















*Project Description*

Number One Oxford Street is a large, urban regeneration project above a major public transport interchange. The mixed-use project combines public space, commercial leasehold, retail opportunities, a theatre and a tube station at one of London’s busiest corners.


*Site*


Two new buildings will stand above a new Crossrail station at the junction of Tottenham Court Road and Oxford Street, in Central London.

The design works to create a strong civic landmark that befits its location.


*Mixed-use Project*


Together, the nine floor buildings accommodate 172,200 square feet of high quality office space, bars, terraces, and a new 350-450 seat theatre, set around a plaza.



*Office*

The external fabric engages with both the city and the business of workplace through a richly detailed assembly of glass, metal and stone components that respond to solar orientation and the changing urban texture.

The office environment benefits from passive green technologies, including natural ventilation and daylight from an atrium, whilst being protected from solar conditions by a responsive façade.


*Theatre*


This will be the first theatre to be built in Westminster for over 100 years.

The tiers of the theatre auditorium reveal moments to pause and reengage with the city through glass fronted rooms and external terraces.

A 350-450 seat flexible auditorium, a sprung timber-floored rehearsal space and performer facilities will provide for the future of West End entertainment.


*Retail*


The corner building houses contemporary retail space over three floors.

Shop frontage wraps the corner extending the street level activity onto the new plaza and towards a new office address via an entrance colonnade.


*Plaza*


The proposal includes a plaza, designed to accommodate east-west circulation as an alternative pedestrian route to the busy Oxford Street.

The tree lined plaza, supplements the civic landmark with much needed public space.
The theatre entrance and street level bar/restaurant will both ensure activity in the plaza beyond office and retail hours.

*e-architect*


----------



## SO143

> *West End's first new theatre for 30 years to be built*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building on the new theatre is planned to start in 2017 when work on Crossrail is complete*
> 
> The site of a former pickle factory is set to become the location of a new theatre in London's West End.
> 
> The venue will be the first in the area for 30 years, after Westminster City Council approved the plans.
> 
> The development above Tottenham Court Road station on Oxford Street will also include offices and shops. The venue is expected to open in 2020.
> 
> The site was formerly used by Crosse & Blackwell to make Branston pickle until they moved out in 1927.
> 
> The theatre will be operated by Nimax which already runs five others in London, including the Apollo and Lyric.
> 
> Nimax chief executive Nica Burns said: "Our new theatre won't compete with those already in London. It will be a different - very intimate - space, in a great location, where cutting edge shows can be performed."
> 
> London Astoria
> Ms Burns said the auditorium would be able to accommodate between 350 and 500 seats, with none having restricted views.
> 
> The London Astoria most recently occupied the site before it closed in 2009 when it was compulsorily purchased as part of the Crossrail project. The music venue was then demolished.
> 
> The redeveloped Tottenham Court Road station, between Charing Cross Road and Oxford Street, will serve Crossrail and London Underground passengers.
> 
> Once the station has been completed in 2017, developers Derwent London will start building the above-ground development which includes the theatre.
> 
> Councillor Robert Davis, Westminster City Council's deputy leader, said: "This flagship scheme marks a significant investment in the city and will play an important role in the regeneration of east Oxford Street."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17783420


----------



## SO143

*What is the Crystal?*










The Crystal is a sustainable cities initiative by Siemens that explores how we can create a better future for our cities. It is home to the world's largest exhibition focused on urban sustainability, bringing together city decision makers and the public.

As a world-class centre for dialogue, discovery and learning, it reveals the challenges that cities face, and the ways we can reduce their environmental impact using sustainable technology.

Based in Royal Victoria Docks, the centre of London's new Green Enterprise District, the Crystal is a natural home for thought leadership on urban sustainability. It provides a global knowledge hub that helps a diverse range of audiences learn and understand how we can all work to build better cities for ourselves and for future generations.

Experts on urban sustainability will be available to exchange ideas, while a high-level conference programme will foster dialogue between stakeholders.

*Who is the Crystal For?*

The Crystal is for everyone who cares about creating a better future for our cities. It inspires a dialogue about a shared sustainable future: how we live in cities, how we struggle with them, how we can make them more attractive, and what we want from them for the generations that will follow us.

The Crystal brings together mayors, city decision-makers, politicians, urban planners, architects and infrastructure experts as well as the local community, international visitors and educational groups, from school children to post-graduate students.

*The Idea Behind the Crystal*

The concept of the Crystal was driven by a vision of a multi-faceted urban world. Its crystalline shape represents the many facets of sustainability and the complexity of urban life.

For London, the Crystal has an historical and cultural reference, drawing inspiration from the Crystal Palace, which in 1851 dazzled visitors at London's Great Exhibition showcasing innovation and the latest technology from the Industrial Revolution. It was housed in a magnificent structure of shimmering glass and iron - an engineering marvel of its time.

Today the Crystal takes that iconic name to a new level, symbolising the dawn of a new, sustainable, age.

http://www.thecrystal.org/_html/index.html


----------



## SO143

^^


The Crystal by My-Trusty-Instamatic, on Flickr


The Crystal by diamond geezer, on Flickr









by *huge*


----------



## gradski

Nice


----------



## gradski

...


----------



## SO143

> *Bloomberg News
> Asians Buy Half of New London Homes*
> 
> Investors from China and Southeast Asia bought one in every two new homes in central London last year as the number of wealthy individuals in the region swells, Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. (JLL) (JLL) said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buyers from China, Hong Kong, Malaysia and Singapore accounted for 51 percent of new-property purchases in central London neighborhoods that the broker handled, up from 47 percent in 2010, Jones Lang said in a report today. Hong Kong buyers led Asia with 17 percent of the purchases, the Chicago-based broker said.
> 
> “The number of high-net-worth individuals is growing and growing, especially in the Asia-Pacific countries where you’ve got developing economies,” Neil Chegwidden, a residential research director at Jones Lang, said by phone. “They need to invest their money somewhere.”
> 
> Overseas investors are buying luxury homes in the U.K. capital to preserve wealth in one of the world’s most resilient property markets amid political and economic volatility in their home markets. Luxury-home prices in central London rose the most in 10 months in March, according to London-based broker Knight Frank LLP.
> 
> The number of billionaires in Asia rose to 351 last year from 245 in 2010, according to a Credit Suisse Group AG’s Global Wealth report. Europe had 251 billionaires while North America accounted for 332 last year, the Zurich-based bank said.
> 
> British Buyer Drop
> The proportion of British buyers fell to 19 percent from 22 percent in 2010, Jones Lang said in the report.
> 
> Around three quarters of London-home purchases were made because the investor plans to rent out the property, and 28 percent of buyers used cash to buy the real estate, according to Jones Lang. The neighborhoods used to compile the report were Kensington and Chelsea, City of Westminster, City of London, St. John’s Wood and the Canary Wharf financial district in east London.
> 
> Investors and developers plan to build 9,000 prime apartments and houses by the end of the decade that they’re aiming to sell for more than 1,000 pounds a square foot, according to a study released in July by London-based consulting firm EC Harris LLP. About 4,000 units are scheduled to open in 2014 and 2015, EC Harris estimates.


http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...t-asians-buy-half-of-new-central-london-homes


----------



## SO143

The Shard Baby said:


> What could possibly be more miserable, sickening, murky, beastly, ghastly, nasty, hideous, loathesome, disgusting, detestable, repellent, abominable, lousy, lurid, mean, ungodly, scandalous and shameful than the Guy's hospital tower
> 
> 20.4.2012 by The Shard Baby 6, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Pudding Mill Lane Station U/C*


IMG_8224.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr


IMG_8227.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr



*London Capable Car nears completion *


IMG_8216.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr


IMG_8207.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr


IMG_8206.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr



*The Orbit Tower nears completion *


IMG_8226.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

SO143 said:


> *Pudding Mill Lane Station U/C*


----------



## LondonFox

Has work started on Guys now then?


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> *What is the Crystal?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crystal is a sustainable cities initiative by Siemens that explores how we can create a better future for our cities. It is home to the world's largest exhibition focused on urban sustainability, bringing together city decision makers and the public.
> 
> As a world-class centre for dialogue, discovery and learning, it reveals the challenges that cities face, and the ways we can reduce their environmental impact using sustainable technology.
> 
> Based in Royal Victoria Docks, the centre of London's new Green Enterprise District, the Crystal is a natural home for thought leadership on urban sustainability. It provides a global knowledge hub that helps a diverse range of audiences learn and understand how we can all work to build better cities for ourselves and for future generations.
> 
> Experts on urban sustainability will be available to exchange ideas, while a high-level conference programme will foster dialogue between stakeholders.
> 
> *Who is the Crystal For?*
> 
> The Crystal is for everyone who cares about creating a better future for our cities. It inspires a dialogue about a shared sustainable future: how we live in cities, how we struggle with them, how we can make them more attractive, and what we want from them for the generations that will follow us.
> 
> The Crystal brings together mayors, city decision-makers, politicians, urban planners, architects and infrastructure experts as well as the local community, international visitors and educational groups, from school children to post-graduate students.
> 
> *The Idea Behind the Crystal*
> 
> The concept of the Crystal was driven by a vision of a multi-faceted urban world. Its crystalline shape represents the many facets of sustainability and the complexity of urban life.
> 
> For London, the Crystal has an historical and cultural reference, drawing inspiration from the Crystal Palace, which in 1851 dazzled visitors at London's Great Exhibition showcasing innovation and the latest technology from the Industrial Revolution. It was housed in a magnificent structure of shimmering glass and iron - an engineering marvel of its time.
> 
> Today the Crystal takes that iconic name to a new level, symbolising the dawn of a new, sustainable, age.
> 
> http://www.thecrystal.org/_html/index.html



Awesome project !


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Has work started on Guys now then?


yes i think so, but i am not 100% sure mate. i will tell you when i find some more credible sources  



> *ISG wins £21m St Thomas’ hospital recladding job*
> 
> Contractor ISG has emerged as the winning bidder to reclad the East Wing of St Thomas’ hospital in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contractor with architect Hopkins won the RIBA-run design competition to transform the 13-storey hospital building on the south side of the River Thames opposite the Houses of Parliament.
> 
> The pair beat off a strong field of rival bidders including Laing O’Rourke, Bam and Galliford Try to take the the external recladding works package expected to cost around £21m.
> 
> But due to Budget cuts the start of the project has been pushed back by a year.
> 
> The job forms part of a multi million exterior overhaul of Guy’s and St Thomas’s hospital. Detailed plans to reclad the 34-storey Guy’s hospital tower located by the river near the Shard construction site at London Bridge were also unveiled this week.
> 
> Guy’s and St Thomas’ NHS Foundation Trust appointed Arup and Penoyre & Prasad to make recommendations on refurbishing the facades of the Guy’s tower to stop concrete deterioration, replace the failing windows, and improve the building’s carbon footprint.
> 
> The complex overhaul of the exterior and glazing will improve the tower’s energy efficiency and give the 36-year-old concrete building a face lift so it sits more easily alongside the imposing Shard building, presently under construction nest to the hospital at London Bridge.
> 
> The hospital trust hopes to gain planning permission next spring, with the work completed by autumn 2013.
> 
> The towering hospital building is divided into two main sections, one housing the main wards and offices and the other services and stairwells.
> 
> The architects has proposed a new aluminium cladding for the services tower section while the main tower concrete balconies will be cleaned and new glazing fitted.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2010/11/23/isg-wins-21m-st-thomas-hospital-recladding-job/


----------



## SO143

> *Diamond Jubilee: London boats plan for Jubilee pageant*
> 
> London-based boats with fascinating histories and expectant owners are getting ready to play their part in the Thames Diamond Jubilee Pageant.
> 
> Dedicated owners have spent months preparing a wide range of vessels to be part of the floating celebration.
> 
> One million people are expected to line the Thames when about 1,000 boats form the flotilla as part of the Queen's 60th anniversary celebrations.
> 
> From a "jolly boat" to the vessel that carried Sir Winston Churchill on his final Thames journey - a variety of craft will join the royal procession on 3 June.
> 
> The full route, including mustering and dispersal areas, stretches from Hammersmith in the west to Greenwich Royal Naval College in the east and is approximately 14 miles (22km) long.
> 
> The official pageant route is about seven miles (11km).


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17689689


----------



## SO143

*Location:* Royal Docks, Newham
*Floors:* 24
*Architect:* Studio RHE
*Developer:* City and Docklands Property Group
*Web: *http://www.cityanddocklands.com/Information.html

The construction of a 24-storey tower containing 161 dwellings, and commercial and retail floorspace, and the construction of one three-storey and a single-storey building containing commercial floorspace, parking and energy generation. The Tower contains 1035 sq mts net of commercial and retail space at the ground floor level and 161 high quality and generously proportioned residential apartments, offering one, two and three bedroom units on the floors above, all offering scenic views over the Docklands, River Thames and beyond.




























Video of the Scheme:


----------



## erbse

That *Crystal project by Siemens* is indeed geil! kay:

Any signs that this sustainability initiative will be spread across the globe?


----------



## SO143

> *Margaret Pyke Centre to be demolished for flats and offices*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A planning application has been submitted for a new development of flats and offices on a site currently occupied by the Margaret Pyke Centre. The building on the corner of Charlotte and Tottenham Streets would be completely demolished and a new building built.
> 
> The building is owned by Derwent London plc and a lease held by the Margaret Pyke Centre is due to expire next year.
> 
> The Margaret Pyke Centre is a registered charity and provides a number of sexual health services and counselling. It is one of the biggest contraceptive centres in the world seeing between 600 and 900 patients per week. Where the Margaret Pyke Centre will move to is not yet known.
> 
> During pre-planning consultation, the developers were asked why they couldn’t refurbish the existing building rather than totally demolish and re-build. Fitzrovia News was told the existing building was not suitable for refurbishment because, among other reasons, its ground floor plate was not at the same level as the street.
> 
> The plans were registered with Camden Council on 17 April and include: demolition of existing buildings at 73-75 Charlotte Street, 34-38 Tottenham Street and 4 Tottenham Mews in association with a new mixed use development consisting of new building which varies in height from 3 to 6 stories plus basement. There will be 9 private flats, 2 intermediate affordable flats, and 253sqm of office floorspace at part basement and ground floor level. There will be 1 one-bedroom flat and 1 two-bedroom flat for a social rent provided off-site at Whitfield Place. There will also be a financial contribution to open space and education. Full planning application here.
> 
> ....


http://news.fitzrovia.org.uk/2012/0...-be-demolished-for-private-flats-and-offices/


----------



## SO143

erbse said:


> That *Crystal project by Siemens* is indeed geil! kay:
> 
> Any signs that this sustainability initiative will be spread across the globe?


:yes:


----------



## SO143

a new tower at stratford (this is where a massive IKEA city is going to be built) 


6955685384_9d8ace68b4_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

does anyone the name of a tower rising at the foreground (left) in this pic? is it milton court u/c tower or a new one? let me know, cheers 


Storm clouds over The City by ArtGordon1, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

100 Bishopsgate?


----------



## hoodedvillain

SO143 said:


> a new tower at stratford (this is where a massive IKEA city is going to be built)
> 
> 
> 6955685384_9d8ace68b4_b by atifnadzir, on Flickr


Are those white pillars in the foreground where the BMW stage for the Olympics will be? The stage won lots of compliments and admiration with the potential to retain it after the olympics as an exhibition space.


----------



## Mr Bricks

A midrise in Aldgate. Can't remember its name.


----------



## REAPER666 94

1 Commercial Street

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536615&page=9


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

LondonFox said:


> 100 Bishopsgate?


100 Bishopsgate will appear between Heron Tower and Tower 42 from that angle.


----------



## SO143

REAPER666 94 said:


> 1 Commercial Street
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536615&page=9


thank you, great to see plenty of towers rising at the same time in both the city and canary wharf . :cheers2:


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> oh really? i thought that building was the M&M World (world's biggest candy store) :dunno:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90369875&postcount=3381



Look here! 

http://diarywhatsnews.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/new-w-hotel-opens-in-leicester-square.html?m=1


----------



## SO143

i see  

thx for the correction mate


----------



## SO143

> *A south London construction company has been fined for continuing unsafe working practices at a site in Upper Norwood, Croydon, after repeatedly ignoring safety warnings.*
> 
> The Health & Safety Executive (HSE) identified multiple failings at a site on Sylvan Hill where Unicorn Services Ltd was building a four-storey block of flats. The site was described as ‘a potential death trap’.
> 
> Westminster Magistrates’ Court heard that on 26 September 2011 an HSE inspector served eight prohibition notices to stop dangerous practices at the site after identifying serious safety breaches.
> 
> The notices covered dangerous scaffolding, people working unsafely at height, fire-related hazards and dangerous electrical equipment.
> 
> Unicorn also supplied ‘appallingly inadequate’ documentation for risk assessments and project management.
> 
> HSE returned to the site in October and found that little or no improvement had been made to many of the illegal practices.
> 
> An improvement notice was subsequently served requiring the site manager to arrange training to safely manage construction operations. However, the manager failed to meet a compliance date of late November.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/croydon-site-was-a-death-trap


----------



## SO143

> *Olympic Park Still Under Construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy machinery clatters ceaselessly at London’s Olympic Park, the massive construction site in East London which will be the centerpiece for competition at the 2012 Olympic Games. Last Monday, a group of journalists riding in a bus around the loop road of the complex peppered an official of LOCOG, the London 2012 Olympic Organizing Committee, with questions about his organization’s progress. The most important one was this:
> 
> “Will you be late in completing the work?” asked one reporter.
> 
> “No,” said a determined James Bulley, Director of Venues & Infrastructure, momentarily freezing his face with a smile after answering. “The fact is that everything is on track.”
> 
> Bulley, a 40-ish man with closely cropped hair, penetrating eyes, and a lot of patience, spoke rapidly into a microphone as he explained to the reporters that there was still much work to do, but that it would indeed be finished in time for the Games’ Opening Ceremony on July 27.
> 
> “It still looks quite a construction site at the moment,” Bulley said. He continued: “This brings back to life what was a heavily contaminated area.”
> 
> For the past 400 years, the Lower Lea Valley had been used for heavy industry and domestic and industrial landfill. The soil was so contaminated it had to be cleansed with giant soil washing machines to make the site safe for development. Moreover, there were 52 high voltage electricity towers which criss-crossed the site which had to be dismantled and removed, something organizers said was one of the largest civil engineering projects ever in Britain.
> 
> Organizers have planned carefully to only build permanent structures which will have a bonafide legacy use, something which has plagued previous Games organizers, especially in Athens.
> 
> “We won’t leave any white elephants,” Bulley said.
> 
> Within the park –which will be a secured area and have three tightly controlled entrances– the basketball arena is a temporary structure covered with a white PVC film. That building will be dismantled after the Games, with parts reused or recycled as appropriate. The Aquatics Centre has 17,500 seats for the Games, but 15,000 of those seats are temporary and will later be removed. The entire water polo venue is temporary and will be taken down. The athletes village was designed to be reconfigured and become an apartment complex after the Games.
> 
> .....


http://running.competitor.com/2012/04/news/olympic-park-still-under-construction_51482


----------



## SO143

> *Borisopolis: London under Boris Johnson
> 
> The Emirates Air Line cable car, new Routemasters, new Boris Bikes, decluttered streets, the Olympic Orbit sculpture… after four years of Boris Johnson as mayor, London is a mixture of vanity projects and a few good ideas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayors love buildings. They love the opportunities to pose in hard hats, to make their mark on their cities, to leave permanent monuments of their reigns and to demonstrate in the most tangible possible way that Something Is Being Done. Mayors have also been known to use large contracts and profitable planning consents to return favours to their supporters in construction and development and, in some disreputable cases, to take kickbacks themselves.
> 
> London mayors have more reasons than most to like planning, architecture and design, as these are areas within their relatively limited range of powers where they have some influence. They oversee the London plan, which guides the future development of the city, and have the power to approve or refuse significant planning applications. They have budgets that can be spent on the city's public spaces.
> 
> Ken Livingstone, in his last incarnation as London mayor, pursued a policy of unstoppable growth, based on his belief, since discarded, in the permanent revolution of financial services. Nothing should stand in the way of developers erecting buildings that would serve the banks that would make the money, a portion of which could then be extracted to pay for the affordable housing that was made more necessary by the high property prices caused by the boom in financial services.
> 
> He adopted Richard Rogers's idea of the "compact city", that it was good to densify and intensify the centre of London, rather than let it sprawl horizontally into the green belt. The results of his dash for growth, combined with the compact city, were a series of towers pushed through the planning system with Livingstone's support: some, such as the Shard, are now being completed; some are poking their concrete lift cores into the air; some remain computer-generated images awaiting the funds to be turned into reality. Livingstone also pursued, with partial success, a policy of creating "100 public spaces", based on Barcelona's renewal of its streets and squares.
> 
> Then came Boris Johnson, who has shown himself as much in love with grand gestures as anyone, although with limited funds to achieve them. He has therefore thrown himself behind the London River Park, a privately financed plan for a series of pontoons floating in the Thames that, while they will have some benches and green stuff here and there, will also have extensive corporate hospitality areas to pay for the project. He backed the Emirates Air Line, a cable car that may or may not be functioning in time for the Olympics, in return for sponsorship which means that the airline will get its name on the tube map. He has slathered the streets with blue cycle lanes, a colour by happy coincidence close to the branding of the sponsor of Boris bikes, Barclays Bank.
> 
> He has promoted the Orbit, the 115m-high sculpture by Anish Kapoor next to the Olympic stadium, which reportedly arose from a chat between Boris and its sponsor, Lakshmi Mittal, in the gents' at the World Economic Forum in Davos. And, indeed, unless there is some so far hidden genius to this structure, which will reveal itself once the public is allowed to explore it, it currently looks to me very much like a lot of steel and money pissed into the sky, to no great purpose except the vanity of those involved. Johnson has presented images of the Eiffel Tower visible above Parisian apartment blocks and sincerely seems to believe that the Orbit will be no less impressive seen from the future residential developments on the Olympic site. I doubt it.
> 
> He has also backed the revival of the Routemaster bus, with the admirable intention of bringing back a bit of dignity and civility to public transport. These handsome if over-styled objects certainly lift the spirits in rare sightings along the 38 route – there are eight currently in operation – but until they become the standard rather than the exception they will remain in the category of rhetorical flourish.
> 
> [...]


http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2012/apr/29/london-architecture-boris-johnson-livingstone


----------



## SO143

works start for the guys hospital tower

credit: the shard baby


27.4.2012 by The Shard Baby 6, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Rathbone Market | Newham | 74m | 22 fl | U/C*












pictures by *chest*














































http://constructionchest.smugmug.com


----------



## SO143

* Heron Plaza | City of London | 135m | 43 fl | Demo*










http://www.skyscrapernews.com/pictu...eHotelandResidencesatHeronPlaza_pic1.jpg&no=1


----------



## SO143

> *Station owners signal start of £2.5bn facelift*
> 
> DETAILS of a £2.5billion upgrade to one of South London’s busiest railway stations have been announced. Network Rail has said it will start work in summer next year on the redevelopment of London Bridge, after planning permission was given by Southwark council in December. The railways owner and operator will create new platforms, lay down 46 miles of new track and build a new concourse. The improvements will be funded by the £6billion Thameslink programme, which will enable more frequent train services to and through the capital.
> On completion of the project in 2018, there will be nine “through” platforms, six terminating platforms and a connection to Crossrail services. The final station layout will include two dedicated platforms for Thameslink services, allowing 18 trains an hour through the station.
> 
> The project will also ease a“bottleneck” between London Bridge, Waterloo East and Canon Street, which causes trains to be held up outside the station, and will create better access for passengers. Network Rail has said the station will not be closed during the redevelopment. However, a spokesman said it was inevitable, at certain times during the works, that some services would pass through the station without stopping. He said details of these periods would be advertised well in advance. He said: “Early work, including diverting utilities and other facilities, will be undertaken this year, ahead of major construction activity.
> 
> “The station will be built in nine phases, beginning in summer next year and ending in 2018. “The station will remain operational throughout.” On completion, the station will have the largest concourse in the UK, creating 66 per cent more space, with new shops. The work will allow for more than 90 million passengers a year – a 35 million increase on current levels – to travel through the new station. Network Rail chief executive David Higgins said: “The work will see the transformation of one of London’s oldest and highly congested railway [stations]. “It is only by remodelling London Bridge station that we can allow the new fleet of 12-car trains to operate at a metro-frequency on the Thameslink route.” He said the project would bring benefits to the local community by providing jobs and services during construction.


http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/...tation owners signal start of £2.5bn facelift


----------



## SO143

the core of 25 Churchill Place is rising 











Impressions of Canary Wharf and London Docklands by jlarsen2006, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

When will construction begin on Wood Wharf area?


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> When will construction begin on Wood Wharf area?


i think it's a long term project and investment 

http://www.woodwharf.com/documents/J100461 Press Release_v2.pdf

http://www.canarywharf.com/aboutus/...iled-Plans-Submitted-For-First-Two-Buildings/


----------



## SO143

Thames Cable Car / north pylon cable head #2 by George Rex, on Flickr


Thames Cable Car / south pylon by George Rex, on Flickr


Thames Cable Car / Panorama by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

cool renderings of leaden hall (the cheese grater) tower which is now u/c in the city



















credit: *skyscrapernews*


----------



## SO143

> *Europe's Office Buildings Facing Greater Obsolescence, Value Depreciation Than Ever Before
> *
> 
> According to Jones Lang LaSalle's Offices 2020 Research Program, over the next decade European office buildings face an increased risk of value depreciation and obsolescence as structural change in three factors will combine to accelerate risk.
> 
> The rate of increase of office obsolescence, where the building is no longer desirable or fit for use, will accelerate due to increasing sustainability legislation, advancing workplace technology and evolving employer requirements.
> 
> As a result, substantial amounts of office stock will depreciate in value and be converted to alternative uses. For example, in Amsterdam, take-up of office space over 1,000 sq m totaled 160,000 sq m in 2011, whereas over 93,000 sq m of office space was allocated for uses such as hotels and residential. In Birmingham, take-up over 1,000 sq m totaled 31,100 sq m in 2011. This compares with 50,000 sq m which was allocated for alternative uses. This trend will intensify as legislation and technology continue to evolve.
> 
> ...


http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...ty-depreciation-eurozone-debt-crisis-5582.php


----------



## SO143

> *Willmott Dixon has been chosen by City & Guilds to create a new office in Giltspur Street, Clerkenwell.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project will see Willmott Dixon demolish a six storey building behind a retained façade at 5-7 Giltspur Street to keep the building’s character while providing 4,650 m2 of new office space behind the frontage. It will bring back to life a vacant property that was previously a mixed development comprising a public house, apartments and offices.
> 
> The City & Guilds project sees Willmott Dixon construct a steel-frame seven storey building behind the 1920’s era façade to provide modern offices with latest IT infrastructure and contemporary lay-out. It also includes fit-out to Cat A and Cat B standards, with work complete in October next year.
> 
> The company is also fitting-out new retail space over four floors for leading fashion brand McQ in Dover Street and creating a new spa for the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in Knightsbridge.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co....dixon-wins-london-city-and-guilds-development


----------



## SO143

> *Cheesegrater Reaches Passes First Stage*
> Published on 01-05-2012 by Skyscrapernews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction is progressing on the Leadenhall Building, more popularly known as the Cheesegrater, with the first stage of the tower now starting to be fleshed out above ground making the shape of tower finally apparent to all.
> 
> Lead by main contractor Laing O'Rourke, the concrete floor slab the tower will sit on should now be complete with the steelwork and floor decking up the fifth floor. The northern service core that will provide the lift shafts has risen to the same height. This section can be identified by the use of yellow steel. The next step will be to start construction above this level, something that has already begun in the case of the white steel of the central core.
> 
> One notable part of the construction process involves some of the most impressive transporting of recent years. The stair cores of the tower will have 48 metre long steel girders and these are to be transported to the site in one piece. Putting this into perspective, 48 metres is the same height as Swansea's civic centre clock tower.
> 
> They will be transported by Hindle's, the firm who recently moved the large parts of the Olympic Cable Car down the River Thames and are experienced in moving large loads to building sites through the capital. Hindle's will be doing this by utilising abnormal low-loaders, and they will of course have a traffic escort to reach the site. The date of this will depend on weather conditions.
> 
> Once completed in 2014 the Leadenhall Building will be 224.5 metres tall and the main London headquarters for Aon, the insurance company. In the meantime architecture aficionados will have a new landmark building to watch rise now the Shard approaches completion.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3084


----------



## SO143

A new statue unveiled in central London. It is Bronze statue of Genghis Khan by Dashi Namdakov at Marble Arch. 

It was installed in April 2012 on the site that had been occupied by the Jelly Baby Family.


20120424_0056c by cdb41, on Flickr


20120424_0046c by cdb41, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## LondonFox

Leadenhall is amazing to watch being constructed.


----------



## SO143

*It's official: London is the world’s best destination*
Evening Standard
1 May 2012










> London has been named the best place to visit on the planet.
> 
> In Olympic and Jubilee year, the capital jumped from eighth to first place, ahead of New York, Rome and Paris and last year’s winner Cape Town.
> 
> The league table, compiled by tourist feedback website TripAdvisor, is based on analysis of tens of millions of reviews by visitors to 440 destinations around the world.
> 
> Emma Shaw, TripAdvisor’s director, said: “The capital has been very much in the spotlight over the past few years, thanks to the royal wedding, Diamond Jubilee and, of course, the Olympics, and we’re seeing travellers experience London in an increasingly favourable way.”
> 
> It is a remarkable achievement for a city that, a few years ago, was widely seen as grubby, grey and expensive.
> 
> In 2010, London did not feature in the top three in Britain, beaten by Edinburgh, Brighton and York.
> 
> But the combined draw of spectacles such as the West End show War Horse and free attractions, from great museums and parks to street markets such as Portobello Road, has transformed the capital’s global image.
> 
> One traveller from Los Angeles wrote: “London is one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the world. It’s a virtual historical theme park. There are more free galleries and museums than anywhere in the world.”
> 
> Gordon Innes, chief executive of the capital’s tourism agency, London & Partners, said its top position was “a testament to the wonderful array of attractions, dining and accommodation that set London apart from all these other destinations.”
> 
> The top-rated hotels were Hotel 41 in Victoria, and the Milestone and Egerton House, both in Kensington. Favourite attractions were West End shows War Horse and Priscilla, Queen of the Desert and the Courtauld Gallery.
> 
> The highest rated restaurants were Pétrus in Knightsbridge, the Ledbury in Notting Hill and Restaurant Gordon Ramsay in Chelsea.
> 
> *1. London
> 
> 2. New York City
> 
> 3. Rome
> 
> 4. Paris
> 
> 5. San Francisco
> 
> 6. Marrakech
> 
> 7. Istanbul
> 
> 8. Barcelona
> 
> 9. Siem Reap, Cambodia
> 
> 10. Berlin*


----------



## LondonFox

Haha Brilliant!! :cheers:

Certain people in a city not far away will be rather displeased at this news.


----------



## lafreak84

^^ :lol:

London is truly amazing. Hat's off!


----------



## LondonFox

London came 1st in all three categories.. 

Best place in UK.
Best Place in Europe.
Best place in World.

:cheers:


----------



## Jex7844

> London took out the top honour *in anticipation of an "unforgettable" Olympic games*, despite Sydney beating it last year. New York City came in second place followed by Rome, Paris and San Francisco. Read more: http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...or/story-e6frfq80-1226344485517#ixzz1u5HyNBCX


I like London much but as the article says it's mainly due to the 'Olympics effect'...It's systematically the case every time a city organises the Olympic games...The proof is: even Sydney (a gorgeous city though but so remote) was ahead of London last year...:lol:



I recently saw a report stating that London had literally exploded its budget for the Games, increased fourfold...apparently the spin-off benefits won't be important enough to cover the Games 'organisation for at least 5 years...given the economic downturn the future is likely to be dark for Londoners/London I'm afraid...

PS: not to mention the weather forecasts...if it was to rain a lot during the Games, would be terrible for London's image...I hope it won't be the case though.


----------



## SO143

*London to test 'smart city' operating system‎*

An operating system designed to power the smart cities of the future will be put through its paces in London.

Living Plan IT has developed its Urban OS to provide a platform to connect services and citizens.

With partners including Hitachi, Phillips and Greenwich council, it aims to use the Greenwich peninsula as a testbed for new technologies running on the system.

The OS aims to connect key services such as water, transport, and energy.

Urbanisation
David Willetts, Minister for Universities and Science, was among the signatories to the partnership.

"The development of smart cities in future is a crucial commercial opportunity for Britain, and London is the right place to be doing it," he said.

"London was the largest city in the world by the end of the 18th Century. Britain has more historical experience than most of being urbanised."

The Greenwich peninsula is an area of London earmarked for regeneration. New homes and offices will sit alongside a dock for cruise ships while a cable car, due to be opened in time for the Olympics, is already being put through its paces.

"We are entering a phase when everything becomes connected, from healthcare to transportation," said Living Plan IT chief executive Steve Lewis.

...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17940797


----------



## SO143

London to build the world's most expensive stadium (to overtake the London Wembley Stadium $1.54 billion completed in 2007 ) :shocked: :banana:



> *Chelsea bid to buy Battersea power station in £1bn stadium plan*
> 
> *• Chelsea out to build 'one of the world's most iconic stadiums'
> • South bank of Thames site fits bill for 60,000-seat stadium*
> 
> have submitted a formal offer to purchase the site of Battersea power station which, if accepted, could lead to the club leaving Stamford Bridge and the development of "one of the most iconic football stadiums in the world" at a cost of more than £1bn.
> 
> The bid, made in conjunction with the club's property development partner Almacantar, was lodged with Ernst & Young on Friday ahead of the deadline for the first round of offers to be presented to the administrators for the 39-acre site at Battersea Nine Elms. Chelsea are cautious over their prospects and have stressed no final decision has been made to leave their home of 107 years but, with redeveloping Stamford Bridge restrictive in terms of cost, and few suitable available areas within a three-mile radius, they recognised the availability of the site on the south bank of the Thames as an opportunity that could not be ignored.
> 
> The Grade II* listed former electricity power station was put up for sale earlier this year following the collapse last November of an Irish-backed scheme to revamp the area, with the site having been valued at around £500m a month earlier. That price could have fallen since, given the economic climate, though Chelsea have not revealed the size of their bid. Regardless, the site will be sold with the planning permission, secured from Wandsworth council in 2010 by the former owner Treasury Holdings, for homes, offices, hotel, retail and leisure developments, and with the associated commitments.
> 
> That planning permission requires full restoration of the power station, at an estimated cost of £150m, which Chelsea would attempt to incorporate into the design for a 60,000-seater stadium, with all four chimneys and wash towers, along with the Grade II* listed west turbine hall and control room, to be retained in their original locations. The architect Rafael Viñoly has collaborated with the practice Kohn Pedersen Fox on the plans put forward by Almacantar, and Chelsea's initial proposal includes a 15,000 all-seated one-tier stand behind the south goal, with the stadium effectively built within the familiar brickwork shell of the power station.
> 
> [...]


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/04/chelsea-battersea-power-station-stadium?newsfeed=true


----------



## Minsk

*1960's office building is transformed into a luxury hotel*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19712


----------



## Minsk

*Planning given for Grid Architects' much debated redevelopment of Horseferry Road*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19721


----------



## SO143

*Sushisamba have released images of the restaurant terrace, opening this summer:*

http://sushisamba.com/gallery/location/london/




































originally posted by *Langur*


----------



## SO143

Minsk said:


> *Planning given for Grid Architects' much debated redevelopment of Horseferry Road*


:cheers:


----------



## Minsk

SO143 said:


> *Sushisamba have released images of the restaurant terrace, opening this summer:*
> 
> http://sushisamba.com/gallery/location/london/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originally posted by *Langur*


WOW! Amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Bob!

Minsk said:


> *1960's office building is transformed into a luxury hotel*
> [...]


Excellent building with stunning interiors! :applause: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SO143

> *Arundel Great Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borough: City of Westminster
> Postcode: WC2
> Size: 97,052sq m
> Status: Proposed
> 
> Planning permission has been granted for a new mixed-use development including a new hotel, 147 apartments with unsurpassed river views, varied retail at ground level, and a new Grand A office building. All of this will be based around a new square with thoroughfares restored, in keeping with the Strand conservation area. Architects Horden Cherry Lee are working on the hotel and residential development, Wilkinson Eyre are working on the office building on the Strand.


http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/project.php?id=1091&name=arundel_great_court


----------



## SO143

> *Selfridges confirms Shard architect role on revamp*
> 4 May 2012 | By Iain Withers
> 
> Renzo Piano’s appointment to store extension will set the luxury retailer’s agenda for the ‘next century’
> 
> Selfridges has confirmed the appointment of Shard architect Renzo Piano to design a major extension to its flagship Oxford Street store.
> 
> The luxury retailer said in a statement that the “city block-wide project” would set Selfridges agenda for the “next century”.
> 
> Building broke the news on Thursday of Renzo Piano’s role, which sees the retailer revisit a decade-old plan to overhaul its west London store.
> 
> In a statement on Friday Selfridges said: “Selfridges & Co is in the early stages of development of a vibrant and ambitious project to extend its flagship site on Oxford Street. The vision for this city block-wide project is to set Selfridges agenda for its next century.
> 
> “Plans incorporate the 1909 landmark building along with adjacent spaces and new architecture within (and above) the urban block. The project is rooted in Selfridges ambition to remain great for generations to come, by pushing the boundaries of architecture, design and customer experience.
> 
> “Renzo Piano Building Workshop has been appointed by Selfridges & Co to plan feasibility for an extension project of the flagship store on Oxford Street in London. Mr Piano and Selfridges are working together to further define the vision of the project.”


http://www.building.co.uk/buildings...hard-architect-role-on-revamp/5036232.article


----------



## SO143

*FT*



> *Wealthy French eye move across the Channel*
> 
> Wealthy French people are looking to London as a refuge from fresh taxes on high earners pledged by candidates in the country’s presidential elections.
> 
> The “soak the rich” rhetoric that has punctuated the presidential campaign has prompted a sharp rise in the numbers weighing a move across the Channel, according to London-based wealth managers, lawyers and property agents specialising in French clients.
> 
> François Hollande, the Socialist candidate who leads the presidential race after the first round of voting last week, wants to impose a tax rate of 75 per cent on income above €1m and at the launch of his bid in January said: “My true adversary in this battle has no name, no face, no party ... It is the world of finance.”
> 
> Inquiries from French clients had risen by roughly 40 per cent since the speech, says David Blanc, a partner at Vestra Wealth, a London-based wealth manager. “I have definitely seen strong interest in what could be done to protect assets both for people resident in France but also for French nationals who are UK resident,” said Mr Blanc, a former UBS executive.
> 
> The prospect of a Gallic diaspora of high earners was backed up by Knight Frank, the property agent, which said numbers of French web users searching online for its prime London properties online in the past three months had risen 19 per cent compared with the same period last year. The equivalent figure for Europe as a whole fell 9 per cent. “The election seems to have pushed a growing number of wealthy French to consider their options for where they are likely to base themselves in the future,” says Liam Bailey, head of research at Knight Frank.
> 
> London’s status as an international finance hub as well as its proximity to France make it a natural choice for French professionals rattled by the campaign’s hostile mood towards the wealthy. Enclaves of French expatriates are firmly established in areas such as Belgravia and South Kensington, close to the Lycée Français Charles de Gaulle, a popular secondary school.
> 
> The departure of France’s business people, entrepreneurs and the young for opportunities overseas is not a new phenomenon. When Nicolas Sarkozy visited London in 2007 he called for its French residents to return to a reformed France under his presidency. But the trend has been accelerated by the growing possibility of a Socialist victory in Sunday’s decisive second round of the presidential election.
> 
> Mr Blanc says some French clients were even contemplating acquiring British or other nationality in order to safeguard assets from fears that France could move to collect more tax from citizens overseas. “A lot of people are extremely worried,” he said.
> 
> 
> [...]


----------



## SO143

cybertect said:


> More piling going on on the north side of the site over the last week, albeit with soggier ground


thank you sir, looking forward to seeing more updates of this construction site :applause:


----------



## moustache

I like it


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> *FT*



Yes, we'll take the smart ones! :cheers:


----------



## SO143

*Prudential seeks new building for London HQ

Prudential is on the hunt for a new headquarters building in central London in a sign of the company's commitment to the UK, despite its recent threat to move its domicile to the Far East.*









Prudential is understood to have hired Savills to find a 60,000 sq ft office and is examining the Shard (above), Heron Tower and the Walbrook Building. Photo: Getty Images

As part of a wave of insurance firms looking to upgrade to new offices in the Square Mile, Britain's biggest insurer is understood to have hired Savills to find a 60,000 sq ft headquarters office and is examining the Shard, Heron Tower and the Walbrook Building. Prudential's current corporate head office is close to Cannon Street station on Laurence Pountney Hill. Other insurance companies looking for office space include RSA, Amlin and JLT Group. According to property agent CBRE, there are 13 insurance firms actively looking for about 1m sq ft in Central London.

US insurer Markel is poised to becoming the first tenant to sign up to the Walkie Talkie, which is due to be built by 2014. It is understood that Markel is offering to lease 65,000 sq ft at the Walkie Talkie on floors 25 and 26. It will pay around £65 per sq ft. Amlin, which is looking for 100,000 sq ft and is being advised by Savills, is also thought to be examining the Walkie Talkie, as is Kiln Group, Ascot, Liberty and RSA.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...dential-seeks-new-building-for-London-HQ.html


----------



## Jex7844

LondonFox said:


> Yes, we'll take the smart ones! :cheers:


What you'll never be part of...:nuts:


----------



## SO143

*GENTLEMEN PLEASE LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE AND GO FIGHT IN SOMEWHERE ELSE, THANKS. *


----------



## SO143

*new flashy lamp posts in stratford*



















by *laurencea*


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> *Sushisamba have released images of the restaurant terrace, opening this summer:*
> 
> http://sushisamba.com/gallery/location/london/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> originally posted by *Langur*



This looks amazing!


----------



## SO143

BT Tower Views-7 by adambowie, on Flickr


BT Tower Views-6 by adambowie, on Flickr


BT Tower Views-5 by adambowie, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *Trav*


----------



## LondonFox

> *Crossrail’s first TBM starts digging*
> 
> Crossrail’s first giant tunnel boring machine, Phyllis, has broken ground at Royal Oak to construct the first section of tunnel to Farringdon in central London.



http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/08/crossrails-first-tbm-starts-digging/


----------



## SO143

great news ...

*Keith Brown urges Boris Johnson to push for high-speed rail to Scotland*



> What is HS2?
> 
> Plans are in place for the new high-speed rail line.
> 
> The London-West Midlands phase is expected to be built between 2016 and 2026, followed by the onward legs to Manchester and Leeds by 2032-33.
> 
> The UK government says the HS2 project will cost £32.7bn at present values and deliver benefits worth £47bn, although opponents dispute these claims.


----------



## LondonFox

Interesting.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Indeed.


----------



## SO143

> *Proposal for Hydrogen tower, Leadenhall Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards A New Sustainable Architecture...The Black manifesto.
> 
> We at Black believe that there is an urgent need for change if we are to provide appropriate architectural responses to the challenges of our age. To clarify our thoughts and explain what we believe is required, we have decided to publish the Black Manifesto. It is intended to provoke debate, similar to documents published at the beginning of the Modern Movement. We believe that the buildings that are currently procured often fail to address the need for a new sustainable architecture, with image placed above ideas in most selection processes for major commissions. There must be a better way and provoking debate is the start of the process.
> 
> Architecture and big egos are legendary bedfellows, but they have infested our cities with profligate fashion-statements that don’t satisfy the client’s needs, the user’s needs, or society’s needs. Interrogate these buildings, dare to criticise them, and they have no integrity, no honesty and no validity. The London Olympics is the embodiment of this intellectual bankruptcy.
> 
> The word sustainability has been so abused it has become meaningless. Society likes to think that a sustainable future is a good thing, but it’s difficult and intangible. Everyone is scared of it. Politicians talk about zero-carbon but don’t understand it. Sustainable is not just a sticking plaster. It’s complicated and ugly, and there are conflicts and compromises. Sustainability is not just about energy. Authentic sustainability is fundamental to our future and demands long-term social, environmental and economic rethinking.
> 
> Something has to change. And we are already changing it. The days of style over content are gone. Building anything in these tough times is a courageous undertaking. Clients trust us with colossal amounts of money and we respond with a consummate knowledge of holistic sustainability.
> 
> We are a small but feisty architectural practice that doesn’t have a fixed house style. We are anti-establishment. Our buildings are relevant, radical, edgy and provocative, and evolve through a highly technical creative process in which every assumption is questioned. We never begin with a fanciful image but start from the inside out. The experience is inclusive, collective and collaborative. Our controversial solutions challenge preconceptions, and create truly interactional spaces that people fall madly in love with.


http://blacktansa.blogspot.co.uk/2010_10_31_archive.html


----------



## jamiefearon

^^

I don't think that is a real proposal just an architecture firm drawing a picture.


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah, that isn't a real project.


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


----------



## B890bT

thats gone almost unnoticed, will the core be built to full height before steel is added like 20FS or is there any indication it will arrive before that


----------



## Minsk

*HOK completes major redevelopment of the Royal London Hospital*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19747


----------



## jamiefearon

^^ It's so big and free. I love the NHS


----------



## LondonFox

Amazing redevelopment!!


----------



## SO143

BT Tower View - North North West by Pete Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

cybertect said:


> The major bus station works seem nearly complete. There's a new, wide pavement down the north side, on the right in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glazing section in the first of my pics yesterday has now been joined up with the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another steel frame bay extended westward on the north side


:cheers:


----------



## B890bT

that reminds me, we haven't heard anything of the new UBS hq in a very long time, last I heard the site was cleared, has anything changed since?


----------



## mayflower232

Basement level works have started as far as I know...


----------



## SO143

mayflower232 said:


> Basement level works have started as far as I know...


quite :yes:


----------



## decks67

I think its disgusting how they would replace that beautiful old building with that horrible tacky looking modern one. real shame hno:
This:










Has been replaced with this:

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## LondonFox

> _May 13, 2012 6:11 pm_
> *Canary Wharf claims high ground on City*
> _
> By Patrick Jenkins and Ed Hammond_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canary Wharf will finally come of age over the next two months when the UK’s “new” financial centre overtakes the traditional City of London as the biggest employer of bankers in Europe.*
> 
> According to Financial Times research, the transfer of 8,000 jobs by US bank JPMorgan from various sites around the Square Mile to the group’s new European headquarters at 25 Bank Street will finally tip the balance of power three miles eastwards down the Thames.
> 
> JPMorgan is currently mid-way through the process of moving staff from the City to its new 33-floor Canary Wharf tower block, formerly the headquarters of Lehman Brothers in Europe. Once that transfer is complete in July, the 16 biggest banks in the UK will together employ 44,500 bankers in Canary Wharf, compared with 43,300 in the City.
> 
> More banks – 10 of the 16 – still have their main offices in the City. But the biggest employers – and the biggest HQs – are now in Canary Wharf.
> 
> HSBC and Barclays are both headquartered there, as is Credit Suisse’s investment banking operation. JPMorgan will join fellow US banks Citigroup and Morgan Stanley.
> 
> While the City’s predominantly period or “low-rise” architecture restricts the number of staff that can be housed in the district, forcing them to occupy multiple buildings, Canary Wharf boasts a cluster of high-rise blocks in the shadow of One Canada Square, the pyramid-topped 1991 block that for many years stood as a lone beacon for the area and was the tallest building in Europe.
> 
> Bank bosses say the economics of rents that are a third cheaper and the availability of large buildings that can accommodate several thousand people under one roof will continue to drive the shift.
> 
> But moving there is often unpopular with staff, despite the emergence of new shops, bars and restaurants in the area. “There is life in Canary Wharf but it’s a pretty sterile life,” said one senior banker.
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf was created over several fitful years under the last Conservative government in the 1980s and 1990s, when land freed up by the closure of the West India Docks was redeveloped. The first tower blocks were completed in 1991 but only over the past five to 10 years has the area become a magnet for the banking industry.
> 
> The balance of bankers in London is likely to shift further towards Canary Wharf in the coming months as several City-based banks, such as Royal Bank of Scotland and UBS, are set to cut staff.
> High-rise Docklands loom over historic rival
> 
> It has been a long time coming. But more than 20 years after Canary Wharf’s first tower blocks sprang up, the district has finally sucked the majority of bankers out of the City of London, the UK’s financial heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An FT analysis of the 16 major banks with a significant presence in either the City or Canary Wharf shows that once JPMorgan has moved 8,000 of its 11,000 London employees into its new 25 Bank Street European headquarters in July, the balance of bankers will have moved to “The Wharf”.
> 
> Excluded are a number of smaller banks and boutique advisory firms in both locations, as well as the legion of other financial services companies that populate each district. But for big banks, the trend is obvious - Canary Wharf is becoming an increasingly powerful magnet.
> 
> In pure cost terms the argument for relocating is clear cut. Annual average rents for so-called prime office space are running at £36 per sq ft in Canary Wharf, compared with £55 per sq ft in the City. The Canary Wharf figure is up from from £20 in 1990, while rates in the City are unchanged on two decades ago. But the gap in price is still cited by many in the property industry as the biggest threat to the City’s ability to attract tenants in future.
> 
> “When you are buying a few hundred thousand square feet at a time, that gap in price makes a huge difference to the cost of running your business,” says Michael Marx, chief executive of Development Securities, the property investment company.
> 
> Aside from the financial attractions, banks are drawn to Canary Wharf because of the style of buildings on offer.
> 
> Tower blocks provide the flexibility to expand rapidly without relocating, while large, open-plan floor plates are well suited for trading rooms. By contrast, the City is dominated by smaller, often multi-tenanted office blocks which offer little opportunity for expansion.
> 
> However, those charged with preserving the City’s role as the UK’s pre-eminent financial centre insist there is room for both business districts.
> 
> Peter Rees, the City of London planning officer, explains that London needed Canary Wharf during the 1990s to accommodate the rapid expansion of the financial services sector.
> 
> “It is just like London built Croydon as a satellite town to take up the overspill in the 70s,” says Mr Rees.
> 
> “Canary Wharf is good for the US model of banks, which want 1m sq ft and their workers to be in the building all day, so need a big canteen and a gym. For me, though, the best thing for business is to have workers out picking up gossip. I think of the City like a collection of beehives on a compost heap - bankers have to come out to cross-pollinate from time to time,” Mr Rees adds.
> 
> So far, despite sharp job cuts at most banks amid the ongoing financial crisis, there is little sign of a fall-off in demand for ever bigger headquarters. And despite some relaxation in the City’s attitude to tower block construction, it is Canary Wharf’s building schedule of ever higher towers that looks set to dominate the supply.
> 
> Against the steady flow of banks shifting staff from the City of London to Canary Wharf, one has swum in the opposite direction. Nomura, the Japanese bank that was the last occupant of JPMorgan’s new Canary Wharf headquarters after it bought the defunct Lehman Brothers franchise, moved into a slick Square Mile riverside building last year. There were several reasons but one important one was staff demand to be back in that “beehive” atmosphere. “I was hugely relieved,” says a senior executive. “There’s a degree of inhumanity in Canary Wharf. One of the joys of the City is the mix of streets, the different people, the independent shops.”
> 
> Other bankers who have been reluctantly displaced to Canary Wharf say they have had to maintain “outpost” office facilities in the City or West End in order to meet clients who refuse to travel so far east.
> 
> Nevertheless, most property experts reckon the future of the City will lie increasingly with non-banks, and even with companies that have nothing to do with financial services.
> 
> A spate of recent deals, including Blackstone’s £340m acquisition of Devonshire Square in Bishopsgate last week, have involved companies wanting to take over existing office space and re-brand it to suit a new generation of migrants to the City, such as smaller technology and media companies.
> 
> “I hope the new skyscrapers in the City do not attract big banks,” Mr Rees says. “We want them to be multi-tenanted buildings which can take in some of the demand pushing in from the creative companies.”


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f280f2bc-9cf3-11e1-9327-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1uq0tP2Qw


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Thank you for the info :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

No problem.. thought it was interesting.


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f280f2bc-9cf3-11e1-9327-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1uq0tP2Qw


great news for jp morgan and canary wharf london


London Docklands by Simon Greig (xrrr), on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Great Image


----------



## moustache

So UGGGLLYYY !!! This spire is very bad.


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## SO143

*St Bartholomew's (Barts) and the Royal London Hospitals in London are being redeveloped into state-of-the-art facilities with sustainability integrated into all stages of the project*










Barts and the Royal London Hospitals are managed by the NHS (National Health Service) Trust, and annually care for over 700,000 people from across central London. Prior to the redevelopment, the hospitals were in acute need of modernisation and expansion following several decades of insufficient investment. The redevelopment project, launched in 2006 and managed by the Capital Hospitals consortium, will deliver modern hospitals that are more functional, more energy efficient and which promote healthy indoor environments.

As both hospitals remain operational throughout the redevelopment, minimising disturbance to the staff and patients is of critical importance. The consortium launched a 14-month planning stage prior to construction to develop and refine the project plans together with stakeholders, enhancing project partner relations and creating the opportunity for innovation. An exemplary noise, dust and vibration protocol has been developed, which set thresholds for each of these nuisances and established a full-time monitoring regime.

By implementing systematic waste processes on site, the construction team has maintained high levels of recycling and any new construction materials are responsibly sourced. Skanska implemented an innovative 'Just in Time' delivery programme in the first phase of the project which reduced journeys into central London by 75 percent.

The new hospital wards are light and airy to create indoor environments that promote patient healing and enhance the experience of both employees and visitors. Skanska and NHS 'Sustainability Champions' have been appointed to ensure that sustainable best practice continues after construction work has finished.

The redevelopment project will create purpose built facilities capable of providing high quality healthcare to deprived communities with a focus on sustainability.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sustainab...ls-sustainability-redevelopment?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

*New London cable car completes test 'flight'*

16 May, 2012 | By NCE Editorial










Construction of London’s first urban cable car came a step closer to opening yesterday as all 34 cabins of the Emirates Air Line took off for their inaugural load testing ‘flight’.

The successful test follows last month’s completion of the Emirates Air Line’s three towers with cabling extended across the river. The cabins will travel across 1.1km of cable, gliding 90m above the Thames with weights representing the maximum number of passengers before the Emirates Air Line opens for passenger service in summer 2012.

The cable car will have the capacity to carry up to 2,500 people per hour in each direction – the equivalent of 30 buses per hour.

The London mayor’s office has secured £36M from Emirates to fund the connection which will create a direct link between the O2 and ExCeL, and an additional interchange between the Jubilee Line and Docklands Light Railway.

“The speed with which we have gone from designs to safety testing of the Emirates Air Line is a clear demonstration of London’s ability to deliver world class projects and attract major investment,” said London mayor Boris Johnson This new transport link is set to support my plans to transform east London into a vibrant new metropolitan quarter boasting new jobs, homes and enterprise.

Design, build and operating contractor Mace has been working alongside cable car specialist Doppelmayr to carry out the testing.

http://www.nce.co.uk/news/transport/new-london-cable-car-completes-test-flight/8630377.article


----------



## SO143

*Peabody plans £120m London estate rebuild*
Mon 14th May | 6:59










Peabody has submitted plans for the £120m regeneration of St John’s Hill Estate, near Clapham Junction station in south west London.

Nine 5-storey residential blocks built by Peabody in 1936, along with two lodge buildings will be demolished to make way for 527 homes, around half for private sale.

New buildings will range from four to 12 storeys, designed with high performance building envelopes, energy efficient lighting, acoustic louvres, over 13,000 sq ft of photovoltaic panels and an on-site district heating system and CHP unit.

The Peabody development is designed to deliver a 33% reduction of carbon emissions over the 2010 Building Regulations and achieve Code for Sustainable Homes Level 4.

A new community hub will include a café, club room, crèche, learning and function rooms, some commercial space and 136 car parking spaces and 687 cycle parking spaces.

Peabody’s project leader, Richard Stanway-Williams, said: “These plans will help us realise our ‘21st Century Peabody vision, which is to integrate developments into the wider community.

“This is best expressed in the creatively designed open spaces including a square, and amenities such as a community centre. I am especially pleased with the quality of the architecture and landscaping.”

Planning consultant Phil Villars, managing director of Indigo Planning, said: “These plans will offer Peabody’s residents a higher standard of living in larger and more sustainable homes, making more efficient use of a site that already benefits from being very close to a major transport hub and the centre of Clapham Junction.”

Farrer Huxley Associates is the landscape architect for the scheme. The sustainability consultant is Max Fordham and transport advice is provided by Capita Symonds.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/14/peabody-plans-120m-london-estate-rebuild/


----------



## SO143

*Royal Mail plans London sorting office redevelopment*
Tue 15th May | 7:38

*Royal Mail group plans to redevelop half of its London sorting office site with a 1m sq ft residential-led scheme.*

It has commissioned architect Sir Terry Farrell to design the high-rise scheme on around 6 acres at Mount Pleasant in Clerkenwell.

It is one of a series of UK sites the group has been looking to dispose of as it raises funds and consolidates operations ahead of a potential privatisation.

The company is already spending £32m on redeveloping part of the 12-acre site to consolidate its London operations.

A Royal Mail spokesperson said: “At the end of 2011, Camden and Islington Councils held a public consultation to explore what development might be possible on the parts of the Mount Pleasant site that Royal Mail no longer needs for its operations.

“A planning brief has now been agreed by the Councils which shows a substantial residential scheme on areas of the site that are surplus to Royal Mail’s operational requirements.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/15/royal-mail-plans-london-sorting-office-redevelopment/


----------



## SO143

*Kier wins £19m West London academy*
Tue 15th May | 5:45










The Twyford Church of England Academies Trust has named Kier as its preferred bidder for the new £19m academy in Greenford, West London.

Now Kier’s project team will submit a planning application to the London Borough of Ealing this month.

Construction of North Ealing Church of England Academy is expected to begin in October, with the main building being complete for the first intake of pupils in September 2013.

Internal fit-out works will continue until April 2014.

The school will teach 1,200 11 to 16-year-olds, a sixth form with places for 250 students and a centre for children with special educational needs.

Under current proposals, the local community will also be able to use the school’s facilities, including its full size sports pitches, floodlit hard playing surfaces, indoor sports hall and activity studio.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/15/kier-set-for-19m-west-london-academy/


----------



## SO143

*East London £400m construction framework winners revealed*

A total of 11 contractors including Willmott Dixon and Bouygues have been appointed to two construction framework agreements worth an estimated £400 million in east London.

The London Borough of Barking and Dagenham has awarded places on the frameworks that have been procured on behalf of councils that form part of the East London Solutions procurement group, which includes the London Boroughs of Havering, Newham, Redbridge, Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest.

The firms on the frameworks are:

Barnes Construction, Borras Construction, Bouygues/Leadbitter, Cosmur Construction, Durkan Limited, Higgins Construction, Lakehouse Contracts, Neilcott Construction, McLaren Construction, Rooff Limited and Willmott Dixon.

The frameworks will be used to deliver a range of non-housing construction projects including a large programme of Education works.

A further Housing specific framework is also planned to be implemented in early summer 2012.

LBBD finance and resources corporate director Tracie Evans said: “These frameworks will not only help the council get better value from its investments in construction work but will also provide training and skills opportunities for local people as well as adding a significant contribution to the local economy.”

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/east-l...on-framework-winners-revealed/8630046.article


----------



## SO143

*£50m plan to redevelop Walthamstow Stadium gets green light*










A £50 million plan to redevelop Walthamstow Stadium has been given the go-ahead by local planners.

Conran and Partners architects have drawn up the blueprint for redeveloping Walthamstow Stadium for developer London & Quadrant. The designs are aimed at helping tackle the area’s housing shortage while also preserving the site’s historic listed buildings.

The 294 homes built will be a balanced mix of private, intermediate and affordable housing.

Conran and Partners director Lee Davies said: “Our plan for the stadium site will deliver well-designed, affordable housing for local people in an area of real need. It will bring benefits to everyone living in the borough.

“We are also firmly committed to preserving the heritage of the site. We are bringing the listed buildings into long-term sustainable use for all ages within the community and will deliver a community-based development that will provide new homes, a modern leisure centre, children’s nursery, allotments and jobs.

“The development will also see this iconic heritage asset preserved and brought back to life for the wider community and future generations to appreciate and use.”

L&Q land director Mike Johnson said: “We are pleased that our proposals have been approved by Waltham Forest Council’s planning committee.

“This is an important milestone for the scheme and we look forward to beginning work as soon as we possibly can, subject to meeting the remaining conditions in the planning process.

“Our proposals offer a mix of 50 houses and 244 apartments providing high quality and much needed homes for people on a range of incomes.

....

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/50m-pl...stow-stadium-gets-green-light/8630172.article


----------



## SO143

*Leadbitter to deliver £196m London estate regeneration*










Bouygues-owned contractor Leadbitter has clinched the job to regenerate the Havelock Estate in Southall, London.

The firm is working with Catalyst Housing, which Ealing Council has chosen as it partner housing association to deliver the £196m redevelopment of the troubled 1950s estate.

Construction of nearly 1,000 homes will get underway early next year.


904 new homes, including 372 homes for existing tenants, 105 shared ownership and shared equity properties and 427 new homes for outright sale
Purpose built homes for older people that are well located, highly insulated and secure, and are designed to meet individual needs.
Improvements to the local area including new park areas, and landscaping along the canal to increase the amount of public open space.
Ealing Council’s cabinet unanimously approved the decision to select Catalyst.

Lead member for housing, Hitesh Tailor said: “I’m delighted with this decision, which is excellent news for Havelock residents and the Southall community. ”

Rod Cahill, chief executive of Catalyst Housing said: “Catalyst has a long standing commitment to the Southall area stretching back over forty years, which has given us an immense knowledge and understanding of the local area.

“Our proposals will be great for the people that live in the neighbourhood and will make a positive impact on the wider Southall area.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...r-to-deliver-196m-london-estate-regeneration/


----------



## SO143

*Tory peers urge ministers to back Heathrow third runway*
14 May 2012










The government has been urged by Conservative peers to abandon its opposition to a third runway at London Heathrow.

Lord Tugendhat and Lord Spicer both warned of the economic consequences of refusing to expand airport capacity.

Labour peer Lord Soley also said a third runway would cost the public nothing and "add about £8 billion to the GDP of this country".

The government will begin an aviation consultation this summer.

At Lords question time, Lord Spicer, a former aviation minister, said: "Surely the government should accept that Heathrow airport is now full up and there is a desperate need therefore for the construction as soon as possible of a third runway."

.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18062478


----------



## LondonFox

moustache said:


> So UGGGLLYYY !!! This spire is very bad.




Do you not read? It's not a real project.


----------



## Minsk

*Vinyl destination*

The use of polyvinyl chloride (PVC) in construction is a contentious issue, magnified at global events such as the upcoming London 2012 Olympic Games. For years green campaigners have fought the AEC industry for its utilisation of the material, touting low levels of biodegradability, toxic emissions during PVC production and hormone disruption as reasons for its dismissal. As such, a policy was issued by London 2012 in 2009 to outline the parameters of vinyl use in the London 2012 Olympic Park....http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19786


----------



## Minsk

*ArcelorMittal Orbit completes*

The 18-month construction period on the highly contested ArcelorMittal Orbit at the London 2012 Olympic Park reached conclusion this week, celebrated by an event which saw the first members of the public take the 455 steps to the structure’s viewing platforms. From within the two 300 sq m inside viewing decks, visitors were able to gain panoramic views of the Olympic Park and London skyline for 20 miles in every direction....http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19789


----------



## SO143

orbit looks better at night


----------



## LondonFox

Minsk said:


>



Top one looks real!? Is the 'skin' on the stadium now then?


----------



## LondonFox

Minsk said:


>




The Orbit looks freaking sweet at night!!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## erbse

Freaking lunatic, ja.


Still no rollercoaster inside? :colbert:


----------



## LondonFox

Soon Erbse soon.


----------



## SO143

looks like a futuristic dragon dropped from another planet...


----------



## SO143

by *cybertect*


----------



## SO143

by *SE9 *


Park Terrace SE3 - Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Yorkshire Grey roundabout - Eltham SE9 by se9_london, on Flickr

And farewell:


Ferrier Estate / Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

sweet!


----------



## SO143

another residential highrise next to the razor tower will be demolished soon


Heron Tower by Travis Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*BT plans redevelopment of Battersea London exchange*
17 May 2012

It is thought that British Telecom (BT) is working on plans to bring forward the former London exchange building as a major development opportunity.

BT plans to draw up a "major development scheme" for the site that would include a "significant" amount of residential development, before marketing the site for sale, according to Industry reporter CoStar.

The 700,000 square feet exchange building is located in Battersea, within the Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area (VNEBOA), which the Mayor, in collaboration with Lambeth and Wandsworth Councils, has earmarked as suitable to support the building of 16,000 new homes.

The telecoms company is understood to have appointed property consultants CBRE to act as its adviser on bringing forward the plans for the site, formerly the world's largest, digital international telephone exchange.

It is understood that BT will decommission the building by July 2014 and CBRE will work alongside it on drawing up a major development scheme that will include a significant residential element before bringing it to the market for sale, according to CoStar.

....

http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2012/may/bt-plans-redevelopment-of-battersea-london-exchange-/


----------



## SO143

*SoHo residents given another glimpse into South Street revitalization*

Residents in London’s SoHo area are seeing a lot of change these days, particularly around the former South Street hospital lands.

For some, they are concerned about what they were hearing, and in some cases seeing, in the neighbourhood. So, the SoHo Community Association provided them with an opportunity on Wednesday (May 16) to get answers.

During the association’s regular meeting, held at the Maple View Terrace seniors’ residence, the association invited representatives of both the city and Fincore Consulting to have a discussion on the current state of redevelopment in the area. 

John Fleming, director of planning, and Michael Tomazincic, a city planner, represented the city while representatives of Fincore Solutions Inc., a group that has publicly stated its desire to help develop SoHo, originally accepted, backed out last minute.

....

http://www.londoncommunitynews.com/...her-glimpse-into-south-street-revitalization/


----------



## SO143

*Southwark promises 1,000 new council homes by 2020*

A borough in south-east London is promising to build 1,000 new council homes by 2020 which it says will provide homes for locals in overcrowded flats.

Southwark has 20,000 people on the waiting list for a council property.

Since 2004 only 450 new council homes have been built across the whole of London.

And despite tens of thousands of affordable properties being built, demand is still outstripping supply.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18097012


----------



## dreadathecontrols

the orbit is bloody great.
now we have 3 public viewing platforms.
and in the long run that will increase acceptance , even encouragment, of interesting talls.
cant wait to go up it.
after them games are done.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

SO143 said:


> another residential highrise next to the razor tower will be demolished soon


I don't think so....There was an agreement with the developers of Strata Tower ('the razor') to re-clad the adjoining tower.

Looks like it's finally started..


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SO143 said:


> another residential highrise next to the razor tower will be demolished soon
> 
> 
> Heron Tower by Travis Pictures, on Flickr


Finally they're demolishing that eyesore! It nearly ruined the Razor Tower.


----------



## SO143

*David Cameron told: Put people first and build the estuary airport*

18 May 2012

Residents of west London today urged the Government to “put people first” as they backed plans to build a new airport in the Thames Estuary to solve Britain’s aviation crisis.

Pressure is mounting on the Government after BAA chief executive Colin Matthews warned David Cameron that Heathrow would be reduced to a “local airport” by 2027 if it is not allowed to expand. It is at maximum capacity and cannot accept new routes.

The Conservatives promised not to pursue plans for an expansion of Heathrow in September 2010 but are being urged to reconsider.

Today local residents insisted “no means no” and called on the Prime Minister to build a new airport in the Thames Estuary instead.

[....]

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...st-and-build-the-estuary-airport-7766229.html


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

ThatOneGuy said:


> Finally they're demolishing that eyesore! It nearly ruined the Razor Tower.


..its not being demolished, it's having the exterior cladding renovated, it was part of the agreement for planning permission of The Strata (Razor) Tower being granted.


----------



## SO143

:cheers:


----------



## SO143

*London launches £30m architecture panel*

http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/....article?blocktitle=Daily-News&contentID=3169


----------



## SO143

*London housing crisis: should we build on the green belt?*

Some believe the growing capital will have to expand outwards. Others are not so sure

Within the M25, there are 110,000 hectares of green belt land. Even if we built on a third of it, we could provide more than 1 million new and affordable homes. First-time buyers could have a chance to get on the housing ladder, we could restore some sort of sanity to London's crazy housing market and, most importantly of all, we could at last house the poorest and most vulnerable Londoners, instead of sending them off to Stoke and other northern districts...

London has simply run out of space and its out-of-date green belt is the culprit. This is the real story behind the Newham's social cleansing story, and unless City Hall is prepared to face up to the need for London to expand, I can guarantee that we will see more shock and horror stories highlighting London's housing crisis over the coming months.

...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/davehillblog/2012/may/18/should-we-build-on-london-green-belt


----------



## SO143

Great Portland sells £100m of London assets

PROPERTY firm Great Portland Estates sold three buildings for over £100m in London’s West End and Midtown districts yesterday as it continues to recycle capital into its major London schemes.

The company said it has sold 184/190 Oxford Street, Buchanan House in Holborn and a portfolio of properties at Portland Place for £106m, and 23 per cent above their September 2011 book values.

The Oxford street building, which is leased to retailers including Aldo shoes, was sold to CBRE Global Investors for £38.5m while Buchanan House, a 67,000 sq ft office and banking hall let to HSBC, was sold to Orchard Street UK for £20.5m.

A subsidiary of Amazon properties bought Park Crescent East for £47m from GPE’s joint venture with a Capital & Counties.

Chief executive Toby Courtauld said the sales continue its strategy of recycling capital into “recycle more meaningful opportunities.”

http://www.cityam.com/latest-news/great-portland-sells-100m-london-assets


----------



## SO143

Building works for a new neuroscience research centre in London will begin later this month, after Kier signed contracts worth over £70m.








The Sainsbury Wellcome Centre will form part of the UCL main campus in Fitzrovia

The Enquirer tipped the contractor for the Sainsbury Wellcome Centre building job last year, which will be located on the corner of Howland Street and Charlotte Street.

Since the London Borough of Camden approved the plans work to demolish the existing building on the site has been completed.

The construction element of the building, designed by Ian Ritchie Architects, with a team of specialist consultants including Arup, will comprise two basements, rising to five floors.

The Sainsbury Wellcome Centre will form part of the UCL main campus and with scientists investigating how circuits in the brain process information.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/18/kier-confirmed-for-70m-brain-research-build/


----------



## SO143

Go-ahead for £90m ($145m) Croydon shopping centre revamp










London Borough of Croydon planners have given Hammerson the green light to redevelop the Centrale Shopping Centre.

Revamp work on the 700,000 sq ft shopping centre could now start in early 2013 with the new leisure and restaurant quarter open in Autumn 2014.

The proposals, designed by Leslie Jones Architecture, include redesigning 140,000sq ft of internal shopping space and creating a family-friendly leisure quarter.

Hammerson bought the shopping centre last March as part of a strategic move away from office development to retail.

Two flagship retails units will be built for fashion retailers alongside the new restaurants.

Hammerson also plans to bring a multi-screen cinema to Centrale to create a cinema anchor for the scheme and fit a glazed roof link over Drummond Street to link to neighbouring parts of the town.

Lawrence Hutchings, Hammerson managing director UK Retail said: “There has been significant underinvestment in Croydon’s retail core for some time with major brands missing from the town’s retail mix.

“Croydon has one of the highest catchment spends in the UK and our proposals will deliver well designed space creating a new prime pitch for the town.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/18/go-ahead-for-90m-croydon-shopping-centre-revamp/


----------



## SO143

Costain and Skanska win latest £40m Crossrail contracts

A Costain Skanska joint venture has won the latest £40m Crossrail contracts to build ventilation and access shafts in east London.

Work will start on the C360 contracts at Eleanor Street and Mile End Park during the later half of this year.

The Costain Skanska team beat-off competition from a list of industry heavyweights:


Barhale Construction
BAM Nuttal Kier JV
Dragados Sisk JV
Ferrovial Agroman
Morgan Sindall plc
The shafts will house ventilation and emergency exit facilities between Stratford and Liverpool Street stations. Both shafts will extend around 30 metres below ground.

At Mile End, the works will include the relocation of a coach park and all-weather football pitch within the grounds of the park.

Andy Mitchell, Crossrail Programme Director said: “To enable future rail services to operate through the new rail tunnels, ventilation and access shafts are required to be constructed at various locations along the route including Eleanor Street and Mile End Park in east London.”

The ventilation shafts along the Crossrail route have been designed to ensure optimal air movement within the tunnels.

As Crossrail trains will be air-conditioned, they will release warm air into the tunnels. The shafts will help extract this warm air out of the tunnels.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/18/costain-and-skanska-win-latest-crossrail-contracts/


----------



## SO143

*United House bags £100m market revamp*

United House and Allied London have joined forces to lead the £100m regeneration of the Chrisp Street area in Poplar, east London.

The partnership has been chosen as preferred developer following a procurement process by Poplar HARCA.

The regeneration scheme will be focused on Chrisp Street Market which was created for the Festival of Britain in 1951.

The revamp will create a new food shopping destination, with new outside eating areas and a mix of private and affordable homes.

Leisure, health and fitness, cultural and commercial developments are also planned.

United House and Allied London will now produce a detailed scheme with the aim to start work in 2014 with completion in 2017.

Jeffrey Adams, Group Chief Executive of United House, said: “The world is looking East and this is a great opportunity for United House and Allied London to work together to create new homes, shops and a new community focus for local people and for visitors to enjoy vibrant Chrisp Street market and the surrounding area.

“United House has an outstanding track record of working with local communities to deliver award-winning regeneration programmes and we look forward to creating a new sense of place in Poplar.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/18/united-house-bags-100m-market-revamp/


----------



## SO143

Planning on Deptford










What a week! Last night the London Borough of Lewisham resolved to grant planning consent for The Deptford Project, our joint venture scheme with United House. It’s our second planning success this week. We’ll be working closely with our partners to finalise the section 106 agreement and we’ll hopefully be on-site towards the end of this year. A big thank you to all the team who have worked so hard to get the scheme to this point.

http://www.cathedralgroup.com/homepage-blog/planning-on-deptford/


----------



## SO143

Clapham One £80m










With our joint venture partners United House, we are building a landmark £80m mixed-use regeneration scheme which will transform leisure services across two sites in Clapham town centre, south west London. The Public Private Partnership scheme, will provide Clapham with a new, highly sustainable leisure centre, a new, state-of-the-art library, a new family health centre and some of the most high quality residential accommodation in the borough including affordable housing in partnership with Notting Hill Housing Group. 

The PPP deal meant that in the teeth of the recession, we were able to secure £35m funding for this hugely important project (including loan funding from the Homes and Communities Agency’s kickstart programme), pre-sell £46m of the development and guarantee the London Borough of Lambeth a brand new library and leisure centre funded entirely from the sale of the private sector element of the development.

The former Mary Seacole House on Clapham High Street has been replaced by The Library Building, designed by Studio Egret West. The new public library on the ground and basement is based around an audacious spiral design, connecting to the new health centre, a café, performance space and community rooms, reinforcing the community spirit of the development. All of these fantastic facilities will be open to the public in 2012.

http://www.cathedralgroup.com/current-ppp-project/clapham-one/


----------



## SO143

The Movement, £275 million ($435m) Project for Greenwich










In April 2011 we were granted planning consent for The Movement, a vibrant, highly sustainable and truly mixed-use scheme located on the former Greenwich Industrial Estate. The 2.2 acre site is currently derelict but in a prime position adjacent to Greenwich DLR and Mainline Station. With our partners Development Securities Plc we will deliver a new threshold for the Royal Borough at the main point of entry for visitors to the World Heritage Centre.

Our scheme was developed with award-winning architects HLM and Studio Egret West and in close consultation with Greenwich Council. The Movement will comprise 181 residential apartments, 358 student apartments, education/administrative space, a health and fitness club, convenience food store, nursery and 7,000 sq ft of business incubator or’start up’ units – all located along a new public, pedestrian-friendly street connecting the DLR with Norman Road. The new street is part of a wide range of public realm improvements which will enhance the experience of passengers using the DLR and Mainline Stations.

We signed the section 106 agreement with the London Borough of Greenwich in January 2012. Since then we have been making significant progress with The Movement and began the demolition process on the 1st June 2012. We’ve signed a joint venture agreement with Willmott Dixon to deliver the 181 high quality new homes, including affordable and shared ownership apartments, as well as the health, retail and nursery facilities. Willmott Dixon will also deliver the sustainable energy centre for the entire site.

The Movement will also provide a new 30-bed boutique hotel and restaurant behind the existing North Pole public house as well as a 3-star 104-bed hotel on Greenwich High Road which has already been pre-let to Travelodge on a 35-year lease.

The Greenwich West Community Centre will also be extended and improved as part of the Section 106 agreement. Designed by Studio Egret West this will provide the facility with an extra 2,000 sq ft of floor space and increase the venue’s capacity by 250 people.

The Movement will be an exemplar 21st Century development. There will be the on-site energy centre providing renewable energy, more than 400 spaces available for bicycles and an innovative bicycle cafe which will double up as a cycle repair shop. We’ve also allocated two car club spaces for the development.

The scheme will generate £275 million for the local economy over the next ten years.

http://www.cathedralgroup.com/current-special-projects/the-movement-greenwich/


----------



## SO143

Bromley South Central (£90m mixed-use PPP scheme)










We are partners with the London Borough of Bromley in a £90m mixed-use PPP scheme to transform part of Bromley Town Centre. Our Bromley South Central scheme is designed to kick start the regeneration of the South end of Bromley High Street. At the heart of a new residential and leisure quarter will sit a landscaped public square surrounded by a nine screen multiplex cinema, 25,000 sq ft of cafés and restaurants, a 130-bedroom business hotel, 200 private and affordable apartments and a new 400 space secure underground car park. On Tuesday 6th March, the London Borough of Bromley passed a resolution to grant planning consent for the scheme and the section 106 agreement was signed shortly afterwards. We hope to be on-site in Autumn 2012.

Our scheme will see the existing 600 space Westmoreland Road car park demolished and replaced with a high quality mixed-use leisure development as part of Bromley Council’s wider proposals to enhance the town centre economy and its cultural and recreational offering. Bromley is London’s largest borough but there is no multiplex cinema in the town centre.

Over 1.3 million people live within a 30 minute drive of Bromley town centre and there is a core local population catchment of 300,000. 66% of them are ABC1 yet there are no high end family chain restaurants in the town centre. Imagine the cars those people drive – yet there is real lack of quality, secure town centre car parking. Bromley is only 16 minutes from Victoria station, yet there is no quality branded business hotel nearby. Our development is being designed to take advantage of these anomalies. We expect it to create 370 jobs in Bromley, and provide a total of £300m GVA (Gross Value Added) to the local economy over the next 10 years.

We place a high priority on the quality as well as quantity of public realm, with a new landscaped piazza around which the cafés, restaurants and other amenities will be grouped, creating an attractive, managed, environment for families and groups of friends. A Community Trust will deliver an ambitious public art programme andother innovations such as an outdoor climbing wall, that will ensure that all sections of the community are catered for.

http://www.cathedralgroup.com/current-ppp-project/bromley-reach-2/


----------



## SO143

CLS gains planning for £100m Vauxhall flats










Developer CLS Holdings has gained planning for its 210,000 sq ft hotel and student flats project in Vauxhall, London.

The Spring Mews project is currently out to tender with Bam, Shepherd, Vinci, Sir Robert McAlpine, Ocon and Watkins Jones in the chase for the £50m building job.

CLS also reported today that its other big scheme in the area, known as Vauxhall Square, was progressing well with the local council.

Vacant possession of this second site for 1.5m sq ft is due to be gained from the end of 2014.

The two applications represent a total of almost 2m sq ft of development and a development cost in excess of £450m.

Spring Mews will include 408-bed student accommodation and a 120-bed budget hotel.

Around these CLS aims to build 30,000 sq ft of shopping units and 50,000 sq ft of offices as well as a replacement community centre.

The developer said it was is in active discussions with potential operators and expected to start on site later this year.

Executive Chairman of CLS, Sten Mortstedt, said: “Gaining planning consent at Spring Mews is an important achievement for our plans in Vauxhall, an area of London which we expect will see significant regeneration and growth in the next few years.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/17/cls-gains-planning-for-100m-vauxhall-flats-scheme/


----------



## SO143

*the guys hospital redevelopment*

*Fri 18 May, 2pm* making slow progress. (by *anthonySE1*)


----------



## SO143

a bonus pix :cheers2:

(a rising walkie talkie tower on the right side)









http://cdn.theatlantic.com/


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> :cheers:



Is there a story to go with this picture?


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> *the guys hospital redevelopment*
> 
> *Fri 18 May, 2pm* making slow progress. (by *anthonySE1*)



Finally!


----------



## LondonFox

The Croydon revamp looks great! They are spending some serious money there!! Is there a list of projects going on in Croydon?


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> Is there a story to go with this picture?


Cuba St | Canary Wharf | 40/57 fl | 170m | Pre-planning


----------



## jamiefearon

London, king of the ground scrapers.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Copperknickers said:


> What's wrong with the Thames Estuary? That's by far the best place it could be put, it's not exactly the Lake District: an airport with really good architecture would be a massive improvement, and the Thames Island plans are looking epic. It would be by a wide margin the most awesome airport in the world.


The problem with the Thames Estuary is that, a) it's an estuary, a migration path for thousands of birds - whose habitats would not only be destroyed, but from a purely health and safety perspective, could well crash into the oncoming Boeing 787s; b) you're building next to an American wartime ship (SS Montgomery) packed with unexploded bombs and shells; c) why would you build a hub airport for the UK to the south-east side of London? The rest of the country is north and west ... 

This diagram highlights the stupidity of the Thames estuary location:










My suggestions for alternatives:

Expand Heathrow to include a third runway; if necessary just buy-up and destroy the adjacent homes. If you buy a home next to an international airport, then you really don't have any rights to complain if they consider expansion ...
Expand all of the London airports (Heathrow, Stansted, Gatwick) to more capacity; Gatwick only runs at 78% capacity currently.
Build a new airport along the HS2 / M40 corridor.


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> *New Landmark In Stratford*
> 
> 
> Light My Fire by EJ Images, on Flickr


...is this the Ikea 'tower'?


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> ...is this the Ikea 'tower'?


:yes:


----------



## SO143

North London masterplan ($2bn project) 
21 May 2012

A £1.3 billion (€1.6 billion) 82ha project in the UK's capital will create a mixed-use waterfront community in what is said to be one of London's largest regeneration and investment opportunities.

Enfield Council has unveiled a masterplan for the regeneration of an area alongside North London's Lee Valley Regional Park - to be known as Meridian Water.

The plan, developed by design, environment and energy consultancy LDA Design, sets out a framework for building 5,000 new homes and creating 3,000 new jobs, alongside three schools and a range of supporting community facilities, a new high street retail core and parkland landscape.

LDA said Meridian Water had been designed to create a new opportunity for canal and riverside living in London by revitalising the valley's waterways, improving parkland and recreational space, and reconnecting the area with the resources of the Lee Valley Regional Park.

A central causeway will serve as a structural backbone that will connect working and living environments, facilities and open spaces, and link Edmonton Green to the Lee Valley Regional Park and beyond.

With potential to become one of the UK's largest eco-developments, the proposals are said to set ambitious targets for sustainability that include plans for a comprehensive district heating network supplied by waste heat.

Meridian Water will also deliver improvements to public transport that include a centrally-located transport hub linked with Angel Road Station, redirected bus routes and proposals for improved rail services on the line connecting the area to Liverpool Street and Stratford.

Public consultation on the masterplan will run until 3 August.

Enfield Council's cabinet member for business and regeneration, Cllr Del Goddard, said, "This will be one of the biggest development opportunities in the UK, and the whole project will provide a massive boost to Enfield, London and the South East."

Colin James, director of urban design at LDA Design, said, "With an emphasis on sustaining strong business and economic growth, these plans are set to revitalise the site and create opportunities to attract new investment and facilities with a particular focus on green industries."

He added, "As well as ensuring the proposal is commercially viable, we have taken inspiration from the waterways of the Lower Lee Valley as the plans have developed, and the aim here is to give people the experience of waterside living and working while being in easy reach of the rest of the city through better transport links."

http://www.khl.com/magazines/constr...North-London-masterplan/?source=breaking-news


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wait..how many projects are there u/c in Croydon now?


----------



## SO143

Aerial view of London King's Cross Station


http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedcms/7220758110/ by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Stratford Regional Station exterior


Aerial view of Stratford station by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


Aerial view of Stratford station by The Department for Culture, Media and Sport, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Mr Bricks said:


> Wait..how many projects are there u/c in Croydon now?


i don't know the exact number of total construction projects happening across croydon at the moment but what i can tell you is that there are plenty of u/c buildings and highrises in croydon. some of the finest projects are wellesley square (44 storey tower), ruskin Square (by an architect norman foster), cherry orchard road, new south quarter and a new £1bn westfield shopping centre etc. 

Saffron Tower, Croydon (U/C) 




































credit: *gothicform* (www.skyscrapernews.com)


----------



## SO143

Croydon shopping centre wins cinema plan approval
2:01pm Friday 18th May 2012

A major town centre shopping centre is set for a £50m transformation after plans were given the go ahead by Croydon Council.

Developers Hammerson are set to demolish a section of Centrale, currently housing fashion store TK Maxx, and replace it with an 11-screen cinema, as well as installing a eight-restaurant food court and two new retail outlets added to the atrium.

At a strategic planning committee on Thursday May 17, the shopping centre giants, who purchased Centrale for £100m last year, said the scheme was aimed at creating a "family-friendly leisure quarter".

[...]

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...9715142.Shopping_centre_gets_cinema_approval/


----------



## SO143

800 homes plan for London Shell Centre complex
Mon 21st May

Joint venture developers behind plans to redevelop the famous Shell Centre Complex next to the Thames in London have unveiled plans to build 800 homes.

Braeburn Estates, a joint venture between Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar, will retain the landmark 27-storey Shell Centre tower but demolish all other buildings on the site.

This will clear the way for an assortment of buildings ranging from 6 to 37 storeys in height, including new offices for Shell.

The masterplan drawn up by architects Squire & Partners includes two office blocks, three residential blocks, two ‘slender’ towers and a new public square.

Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and Grid Architects are now working on detailed designs of the individual buildings.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/21/800-homes-plan-for-london-shell-centre-complex/


----------



## SO143

McArdle prepares £1bn Berkeley site for next phase
Mon 21st May

*Site preparation work is currently underway for the next phase of Berkeley’s £1bn mixed-use development in Aldgate next to the City of London.*

Civil engineering specialist McArdle is on site preparing the site for work to start on another tower at The Goodmans Field site.

The McArdle team is breaking up the old foundations of the former RBS cheque processing site which formerly occupied the site.

Berkeley will build four residential towers of up to 23-storeys on the site alongside a 251-room hotel, nearly 9,000 square metres of leisure and commercial space and a 17,778 square metre basement car park.

The site has sparked intense competition for work from the industry’s largest concrete frame companies.

Mitchellson started on site late last year on a £3.6m job to build the substructure podium for two of the towers.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/05/21/mcardle-prepares-1bn-berkeley-site-for-next-phase/


----------



## SO143

Neo Bankside U/C


Neo Bankside London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Neo Bankside London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Neo Bankside Flats Completed, Southbank - London. by Jim Linwood, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice news from london


----------



## SO143

Cannon St Construction


http://www.flickr.com/photos/seanbatten/5271136761/ by Sean Batten, on Flickr



Walbrook Building


Walbrook Building - London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


The Walbrook Building EC4 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Work begins on Guy’s Hospital tower makeover

The tower, which dates from 1974, is the tallest hospital building in the world.

Last summer Southwark councillors approved plans drawn up by architects Peynore and Prasad to replace the building's windows and install new energy-efficient cladding to the communications tower.

Preparatory work began during Easter week when Great Maze Pond was shut to motor vehicles to allow contractors to set up their works compound. The street will be shut to cars – but remain open to pedestrians – for the next 18 months.

Now Guy's and St Thomas' NHS Trust has signed the final contracts to enable the tower makeover to begin in earnest.

As part of the scheme the Guy's and St Thomas' Charity has appointed artist Carsten Nicolai to produce a sculpture that will sit at the top of the landmark tower.

Made of lightweight steel and using a series of LED spotlights, the proposed sculpture will be illuminated at night.

"Following a period of careful planning, we're extremely excited to have signed the contracts with Balfour Beatty," says Steve McGuire, director of Essentia (the trust's rebranded facilities and estates department).

"We are confident that Balfour Beatty together with Arup, the project managers, will deliver the project to a high standard.

"We aim to transform the tower's external appearance, to deliver a sustainable landmark design that benefits the trust as a whole, and with an impact reaching beyond the hospital site into the London Bridge Quarter and beyond."

Meanwhile the trust is hoping to attract a supermarket chain to open a convenience store such as a Tesco Metro or Sainsbury's Local at the foot of the tower. Hospital bosses have applied for planning permission to turn the New Salomons Centre in Great Maze Pond into a food shop.


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5968


Central London from Brockwell Park by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

East London secondary school completes redevelopment
22-May-2012










The project, commissioned by Tower Hamlets Council, has been designed by architects Astudio and developed by Bouygues UK. It includes both new build and revamp work.

The new school in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets has a capacity to house 1,495 pupils between age groups 14 to 19. Scope of work involved construction of three new buildings on the school's 3.5 acre-area to stitch together the renovated main building. Among the various features of the new facility include a strong entryway, new and remodelled classrooms, a new Performing Arts Centre, and an advanced Virtual Learning Centre.

There has been creation of a new double height entrance space for the Virtual Learning Centre on Stepney Way as part of the project. The block to the west has undergone an extension with a building for the Performing Arts Centre. The building covers two floors comprising performance space and music rooms. The current five-storey stairwell of the main existing building has received a five-level extension, featuring matching height and width of this primary block.

The new school also sports strategic external areas, and hard-surfacing of all available external spaces to make room for play space alongside tree-planting and landscaping. The new buildings have been adorned in ceramic tiles as a stark contrast with the brick- and concrete-built current buildings of the 1960s and 1970s.

The school redevelopment forms part of Wave 5 of the Tower Hamlets Building Schools for the Future programme. It has already secured a BREEAM Very Good rating.

http://www.worldinteriordesignnetwo...ondary_school_completes_redevelopment_120522/


----------



## SO143

London Reads: Christopher Fowler, Tom Jones and Craig Taylor talk London
May 22, 2012










http://now-here-this.timeout.com/20...owler-tom-jones-and-craig-taylor-talk-london/


----------



## SO143

Flax Mill restoration would be no problem with London postcode
Monday 21st May









An artist’s impression of how the main mill area, built 1797, would look

http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/...ion-would-be-no-problem-with-london-postcode/


----------



## SO143

New York Tops London With A Million Dollar Parking Space 
May 22, 2012

In London, specifically the trendy and uber-expensive Knightsbridge neighborhood, $849,000 buys you a 350 square foot parking garage, complete with its own overhead door and separate entrance.

In Manhattan, a new ultra-luxury condo building in Greenwich Village is asking a mind-warping $1 million for a single parking space in a communal garage. To even qualify for purchase, first you have to buy one of the building’s largest condo units, which are priced from “just under” $39 million according to MSNBC’s The Bottom Line.

Outside of Manhattan, $39 million (or $40 million, with parking) is enough to buy you a sizable small town, with ample parking for thousands of your closest friends. Even by Manhattan standards, $40 million for a condo and a parking space is a bit... pricey.

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1076390_new-york-tops-london-with-a-million-dollar-parking-space


----------



## SO143

Milton Court - 'The Heron' | 112m | 35 fl 














































http://constructionchest.smugmug.com/


----------



## SO143

Walthamstow Greyhound Stadium flats plan approved

*A plan to build 294 homes and a leisure complex at Walthamstow Stadium in east London has been approved by Waltham Forest Council.*

It paves the way for the owner of the Grade II listed greyhound racing track, housing association London and Quadrant (L&Q), to develop the site.

Local MPs - Conservative Iain Duncan Smith and Labour's Stella Creasy - had urged for the plan to be rejected.

The scheme will need to be approved by Mayor of London Boris Johnson.

The famous landmark hosted racing for 75 years, with the last race held in 2008.

Following the decision, Ms Creasy said she was "saddened" and added: "Walthamstow deserves better than the L&Q plans".

[...]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18001788


----------



## SO143

Old control tower set for demolition

IN the 1950s, when Heathrow was developed as an international airport, one of its first, most prominent structures to rise to the skies was the Old Control Tower (OTC).

The T-shaped building replaced the original RAF control tower which was used in the early days, when passenger terminals were ex-military marquees that formed a tented village along the Bath Road.

Now fast forward to 2012 and the red-brick radar tower, an architectural gem in its time, has been sealed shut, marking the end of an era.

Hundreds of thousands of airport workers, operator BAA, and planespotters have now bade farewell to one of Heathrow's last-standing iconic buildings, after 57 years of service.

Designed by architect Frederick Gibberd, the historic building, which closed its doors on April 27, 2012, was first opened on April 1, 1955.

Prior to this, Heathrow's first modern landing strip was built and The Queen declared the Europa Building (now known as Terminal 2), the first permanent terminal, as a gateway for London's elite travellers open.

Now the removal of the nine-storey building will pave the way for a new road layout as part of the new Terminal 2 construction. It is set to be demolished after the 2012 London Olympic and Paralympic Games.

With rapid expansion at Heathrow, it became apparent that the old tower, which rises to a height of 44.4 metres, equivalent to 10 double decker buses stacked on top of each other, would not meet the requirements of a modern-day hub airport.

Workers based at the towers moved out two weeks ago, relocating to the World Business Centre (WBC)site to the north of the airport on Bath Road, with others going into buildings in the Central Terminal Area (CTA).

[...]

http://www.skyport-heathrow.co.uk/2012/05/old-control-tower-set-for-demo.html


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf | 1 Park Place 197m | 45 fl | Prep 


















Souce: www.skyscrapernews.com


----------



## SO143

more construction sites and cranes









by *fabiolug*


----------



## SO143

£15.3m revamp of Leicester Square in the West End of London has been unveiled
23 May 2012

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18165238


----------



## LondonFox

Great posts SO143!


----------



## SO143

cheers guys :cheers1:


----------



## SO143

London seeks lead role as China's currency goes global
22 May 2012

Almost two years ago, a little-known Sheffield-based maker of garden spades and lawn rakes made financial history.

Neill Tools was the first UK company to make a cross-border payment in the Chinese currency, with the help of banking giant HSBC.

"The volume of yuan-denominated trade in the UK will inevitably increase," the HSBC banker in charge of the deal said at the time.

The transaction was an unlikely harbinger of a shift in the global financial system, and the prediction about the importance of the Chinese currency in trade proved prescient.

Today, UK banks hold 35 billion yuan ($5.5bn;£3.5bn) worth of deposits in the Chinese currency, also known as the renminbi.

Most comes from companies, like Neill Tools, that now pay their Chinese suppliers and business partners in the yuan rather than in dollars and pounds - something that was impossible less than three years ago.

"I receive phone calls on a daily basis from companies wanting to know about the process of using the renminbi," says Janet Ming, head of the Royal Bank of Scotland's London China desk.

How the City's banks and financial institutions capture this growing trade will be key to securing London's future as a global financial centre.


London's bid to become a Western hub for the trade in the Chinese currency is gaining traction
However, London's financial activity in the yuan is still relatively limited, especially when compared to Hong Kong, which has been the main winner in China's push to extend its currency's global reach.

This week UK banking executives, along with officials from the Treasury and the City of London, meet in Hong Kong to discuss what they can learn from their former colony.

[...]

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18149651


----------



## SO143

Great Portland Estates optimistic on London projects
23 May, 2012 

London’s property development market is out-performing not only the rest of the UK but also most of Europe, it was claimed today.

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/great-portland-estates-optimistic-on-london-projects/8630695.article


----------



## SO143

Google CEO Larry Page brings Project Glass prototype to London

Google CEO Larry Page has offered a small audience of UK tech fans their first in-the-flesh glimpse at the Project Glass Augmented Reality specs.

Page showed up on stage at the Google Zeitgeist event in London sporting a pair of the glasses currently being developed by the company.

The chief exec pointed out the tech is still in its early stages, but was still able to use a physical camera button near his temple to snap a shot of the attendees.

He also combined a head movement and a tap on a touch-sensitive panel in order to share the picture with others, although this may have been just for show.

[....]

http://www.techradar.com/news/world...ngs-project-glass-prototype-to-london-1081565


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

Elizabeth House redevelopment | Waterloo | 117m/107m/90m| 33/28/22 fl | Refused


----------



## LazyOaf

^^ SO143 this proposal was refused and is completely dead in the water and has been for ages. It even says it in the title of the post, so why post it? There is a newer David Chipperfield design for the site.


----------



## TedStriker

^^


Speaking of the David Copperfield plans, I read somewhere that they will bring about the demolition of the Waterloo International structure, or perhaps the conversion of it into retail units perhaps. 

Is this correct? 

I'm hoping that the former Eurostar terminal will become the home of a new train franchise catering for the sleeper trains serving the West country and Scotland.


----------



## SO143

> this proposal was refused and is completely dead in the water and has been for ages. It even says it in the title of the post, so why post it?


i knew about it just 16 hours ago, so i posted it. does it make you feel angry? et:


----------



## Mr Bricks

1 park place is hardly u/c.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Mr Bricks said:


> 1 park place is hardly u/c.


Site is being cleared ready for construction, but if anyone thinks that they're going to build the 197m tower is smoking the funny stuff.

Most likely will be a 75m-125m 'corporate box' instead...another 25 Churchill Place...unfortunately.

This 197m proposal was a scam from the start, buy the land cheap, get planning permission for a nice tower, then sell up for a tidy profit to CWG.

Unfortunately for the developers, the financial crash happened, and they lost money...hahaha!!!.:lol:


----------



## SO143

by *anthonySE1*


The Place on a very warm day by anthonySE1, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

British Airways Pensions to Fund London Oxford Street Project
May 24, 2012 (Bloomberg News)

British Airways Pension Trustees Ltd. plans to finance the development of shops and offices on London’s Oxford Street, the U.K.’s busiest shopping district.

The 6,100 square-meter (66,000 square-foot) development at 61-67 Oxford Street and 11-14 Soho Street will also include six apartments, according to a filing to Westminster Council. The plan was submitted to the local government body by London-based developer Dukelease Properties Ltd.

Pension funds and insurance companies are increasing lending for real estate, which provides greater returns than bonds. The average margin on loans secured by prime office property in the U.K. increased to about 3 percent from 2.3 percent last year, according to a December survey by De Montfort University.

The airline’s pension trustees bought the Oxford Street site for 18 million pounds in November 2009, according to a Land Registry filing. The development would include a single 3,700 square-meter retail space, about 1,560 square meters offices and 873 square meters of residential space, according to the filing. Dukelease projects director Paul Cook did not return calls seeking comment yesterday and the pension trustees declined to comment.

The building is at the eastern end of Oxford Street, where a Crossrail train station will open in 2018. Developers including Derwent London Plc and Great Portland Estates Plc are investing in land in the area, betting that the station will make it more attractive to customers.

[...]

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...pensions-to-fund-london-oxford-street-project


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

SO143 said:


> a new unknown tower rising next to the euston tower
> 
> by *Marcanadian*
> 
> 
> View from Thistle Euston by Marcanadian, on Flickr


That's the Regent's Place West Quarter - 61m. It's not exactly "new", it's been U/C for quite a while, but I appreciate that a lot of people aren't aware of it. Here's the UK section thread for it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537039


----------



## SO143

> *SOM submits Stratford skyscraper for planning*
> 
> SOM has submitted a planning application to the Olympic Development Authority for this 42-storey, mixed-use development by Stratford Station, near the Olympic Park in east London.
> 
> The scheme features a 150-bedroom hotel, 253 residential units and 300m² of retail or office space.
> 
> A planning committee date has yet to be confirmed.


:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> That's the Regent's Place West Quarter - 61m. It's not exactly "new", it's been U/C for quite a while, but I appreciate that a lot of people aren't aware of it. Here's the UK section thread for it: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537039


thanks for the info.


----------



## SO143

The building dividing London
May 26, 2012

*Peter Murray and Sir Simon Jenkins share their views on the Shard building and its effects on the city’s landscape and identity*

I love the Shard for the same reason that other people hate it – I can see it from all over London. It pops up in views from Richmond Park and Canary Wharf, from high-up Highgate and lowly Peckham. And I am not alone. The Shard is already a very popular building. Colleagues who commute on trains that arrive each morning into London Bridge report that throughout its construction the conversation in the carriages has been universally favourable, with none of the “monstrous carbuncle” comments that greet many a new arrival to the capital’s streets.

It generates wonderful surprises in the cityscape. London has few axial vistas, its random layout rarely creates the symmetry beloved of city planners such as Paris’s Haussmann; so it is a thrill to find that by chance the Shard emerges dead centre of the view down historic Rotten Row in Hyde Park. And as I cycle over Sawyer’s Hill on Richmond Park on a clear Sunday morning I see the Shard standing imperiously to the south of the City of London’s cluster of towers, as though cocking a snook at its neighbour, who for 800 years has been richer and more powerful. The Shard unashamedly symbolises the regeneration of the borough of Southwark and provides the substitute spire which its cathedral sadly lacks.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/0330f994-9d59-11e1-9327-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1w5cEAJPp


----------



## SO143

Britain makes way for new £1.5bn superport
26 May 2012

*Construction projects in Britain are notoriously hard to get off the ground. But not many also involve calling in the Royal Navy to detonate a 2,000lb bomb.*

Or finding a new home for 350,000 animals. Or ensuring shoals of Dover sole still have a spawning ground. Welcome to London Gateway, the £1.5bn super port springing out of the sand on the Thames Estuary.

It's just the sort of thing George Osborne envisages when he talks about the £200bn of infrastructure investment poised to deliver growth to the UK economy. Only, unlike much of what's on the Chancellor's wish list, here is a project that's actually being built – despite the variety of obstacles.

For that, the Chancellor has Dubai to thank. It is DP World, the port operator backed by Dubai's ruler Sheikh Mohammed, that has marshalled the dosh, dredgers and diggers to turn a plan it inherited into Britain's first major new container port since 1989's Thamesport on the Isle of Grain.

The blueprint to redevelop the old Shell Haven oil refinery site came with DP World's £3.9bn purchase of P&O in 2006. Ten years in the planning, work started in March 2010 with the port due to open in the final quarter of next year.

[...]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ritain-makes-way-for-new-1.5bn-superport.html


----------



## SO143

Wandsworth infrastructure funding could be boosted by new levy
26 May, 2012










*A £185m funding gap required to boost Wandsworth’s infrastructure is set to be tackled by a new levy on developers.*

A new Community Infrastructure Levy (CIL) would impose a charge on new developments in the area, and is being considered in boroughs across London.

If passed, Wandsworth Council will use much of the money raised on transport upgrades, including the planned expansion of the Northern Line.

Whilst the CIL cannot cover the gap of around £185m - due to amass over the next ten years - it could contribute significantly.

The council’s proposals were backed this week by a Planning Inspectorate report stating the changes will not put development at risk.

There is an important trade off between the amount of money that is demanded from a developer and their incentive to develop.

Charge too much, and vital investment can be scared away.

In ‘Wider Wandsworth’, the council proposes a levy of £250 per squared metre (m2) for residential developments, and a rate of zero for retail and office projects.

[...]

http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/26051026-wandsworth-infrastructure-funding-could-be-boosted-new-levy


----------



## SO143

UCL and Imperial partner with Intel to create research institute
26 May 2012

*Imperial College London, University College London and the computer firm Intel have launched a research institute they hope will help to shape the way cities work in the future.*

The Intel Collaborative Research Institute for Sustainable Connected Cities will use data from a variety of sources, including the government and users on the ground, to investigate how to make cities function more smoothly and efficiently. For example, applications could be developed to monitor weather conditions, traffic flow or water supplies and deliver real-time information to customers.

London will be the test bed for the research, which could potentially be applied across the world.

Launched on 24 May at 10 Downing Street by Chancellor George Osborne, the collaboration was the direct result of lobbying by Number 10 for international companies to come to the UK and, in particular, to work with companies in Tech City, a hub for high-tech start-ups in East London.

The centre will initially employ 12 researchers from Intel, UCL and Imperial College. Its budget is undisclosed, but will be drawn from the £48 million pot the company invests in research and development in the UK each year.

Martin Curley, director of Intel Labs Europe, said that the centre will develop near-market ideas, and will have a physical base at both universities – institutions he said were chosen for their “chemistry” with the company as well as their record in research and innovation.

[...]

http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=26&storycode=420097&c=1


----------



## SO143

by *11001001*


----------



## SO143

NEO Bankside

(images by *potto*)


----------



## mayflower232

mayflower232 said:


> I just wanted to highlight this post again as I walk past this construction site quite often and had always wondered what was demolished in order to make way for it... prepare for shock and horror.
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has been replaced with this:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Stupid developers - greed and corruption. Where was English Heritage (much as I loathe them, they were needed for this kind of thing)?


----------



## Misty2k

SO143 said:


> Canada Water Library SE16
> 
> 
> Canada Water Library SE16 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Oooteenie!


----------



## LondonFox

Haha, amazing!

Side note, can we clean up the tags please to get rid of the Paris reference. "provincialpareeee"


----------



## SO143

Peabody plans £120m Clapham Junction estate regeneration

Peabody, advised by Indigo Planning, has submitted a planning application for the £120 million regeneration of its St John’s Hill Estate, opposite Clapham Junction station, in London SW11.

Plans for the St John’s Hill Estate, designed by lead consultant Hawkins\Brown, include 527 new residential units in a mix of 1, 2, 3 and 4 bedroom apartments. 278 homes will be affordable (social rent and intermediate housing) and 249 for private sale.

...

http://www.24dash.com/news/housing/...ans-120m-Clapham-Junction-estate-regeneration


----------



## SO143

London Gateway: a port takes shape in an economic storm

*Not far from where London Mayor Boris Johnson proposes to build an estuary airport, a major marine cargo terminal is nearing completion – built entirely with private funding*

Sprawled across a 1,000-acre swath of reclaimed riverbed and post-industrial ruin on the Essex coast, the London Gateway project is a half-formed response to Britain's economic malaise. But a year from now this giant sandpit will be a world-class piece of infrastructure handling the world's largest cargo ships – and the government is desperate for similar projects to transform the UK's economic landscape.

It will also elicit twinges of jealousy from the aviation lobby, as well as Nick Clegg, who called last week for an infrastructure boom. If backers of a Thames estuary airport want to see what they are missing, they should visit the proposed site of "Boris Island" on the northern shores of Kent and look across the water. While the London mayor, business leaders and environmentalists debate the merits of building four runways on the Hoo peninsula, London Gateway is taking shape a few miles away on the south coast of Essex.

Simon Moore, chief executive of the London Gateway scheme, admits that the £1.5bn port and warehouse hub is "not as sexy as an airport". It is built on a former oil refinery in the Essex marshes, jutting out into the Thames on soil dredged from the river. But when completed it will be an impressive sight: six deepwater berths capable of hosting the world's largest cargo ships, an 836,000 sq metre logistics park behind those quays, and up to 12,000 jobs on site.

Crucially, there is no taxpayer cash involved: the government needs more projects like this if it is to manage the trick of overseeing a multibillion-pound building spree in transport, telecoms and energy without deepening the deficit. "This is 21st-century, world-class infrastructure [built] at no cost to the UK government. And it will deliver substantial benefits to the UK economy," says Moore.

.....

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/...port-takes-shape-economic-storm?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

Stratford High Street tower nears completion 


Stratford High Street, 25 bus. by sludgegulper, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*25 Churchill Place UC*

by *corerising*


----------



## SO143

*Great West Quarter | Brentford, West London | 75m | 25 fl | U/C*

by *Rational Plan*










They seem to be concentrating on the square before dealing with the tower.


----------



## SO143

Carmody Groarke Create the King's Cross Filling Station




























Having set out to create a strong 'sense of place' in an area of central London that is going through great change, King's Cross has been working with Carmody Groarke on their latest project at the 67-acre development. An architectural identity has been created for the King's Cross Filling Station, previously a disused petrol station on a part of the site adjacent to York Way and the Regent's Canal.

A robust concept has been developed by Office of Change, whereby the King's Cross Filling Station will encompass a semi-permanent structure, a restaurant and social space, and an engaging cultural arts programme, re-using the existing building and canopy forecourt. The restaurant is set to open 24 May, and the forecourt in mid-June, while the cultural arts programme will commence towards the end of June.

A 200m long x 4m high transparent and curvaceous fibreglass enclosure, sets the King's Cross Filling Station apart from the busy road along York Way, where sweeping curved walls create a sequence of spaces leading to the canal-side. While providing definition to the rooms both inside and out, the fibreglass walls of the site will be illuminated from behind their surface at night, and in doing so, create a landmark quality. By day sunlight shines through the translucent screens forming shadows that partly reveal the activity concealed behind.

Viewed from all sides, the main enclosure defines a large 'hall' beneath the station canopy overlooking the canal. The design is not so much about maximising the area, rather to create spaces that are more attractive and comfortable to guests in relation to the views and in the context of the site. The existing canopy from the disused petrol station forecourt creates a covered outside space that extends the possibilities of the restaurant and planned cultural programming.

Crucial to the project's inception is that this is a semi-permanent building, that will exist for two years, before new homes are built on the site as part of the King's Cross development. The issue of life span has informed the way in which Carmody Groarke have approached the build; reusing the existing canopy, shop and site services is critical to its viability. The structure for the enclosure is constructed from scaffolding and fibreglass cladding modules that can be recycled at the end of the project.

Carmody Groarke are also transforming the existing petrol station kiosk, into a new restaurant, which will have 50 covers, and is arranged around a kitchen, and central bar and dining area. The project brings a new social and cultural venue to King's Cross overlooking the Regent's Canal.

Kevin Carmody of Carmody Groarke says of their latest project: "Through creative re-use and adaptation of the existing canal-side structures, we have set out to create a strong 'sense of place' for this part of King’s Cross, with the installation of semi-permanent architectural interventions, allowing the site to transform into a destination for cultural events and a unique dining experience."

David Partridge, from King’s Cross Central Limited Partnership says: “It has been great to work with Office of Change, and Carmody Groarke, an innovative and young practice, to bring this part of the development to life. We were keen to find an imaginative interim use for the petrol station site and the extraordinary design they have produced has surpassed our expectations alongside a really interesting programme for the building. The King’s Cross Filling Station is sure to become a great food destination as well as an exciting cultural and social space for the next two years, and will make a big contribution to the new piece of the city which we are creating here.” 

http://www.kingscrosscentral.com/article/49/Carmody Groarke Create the King's Cross Filling Station


----------



## SO143

The Place (updates)


The Place progress south side by anthonySE1, on Flickr


Adding girder to The Place by anthonySE1, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

£15m prefab hotel to be assembled in London










Planning permission has been granted for a new £15m Park Plaza Hotel on London’s Western Avenue which will be built mainly offsite.

ESA – part of Capita Symonds – is designing the 160 room hotel, which will occupy a site opposite Park Royal tube station, on behalf of the PPHE Hotel Group.

The four star accommodation over six storeys will include a bar, restaurant, gym and conference facilities.

It will be constructed using a fast build system that will see most aspects of the hotel – from the key hotel facilities on the ground floor to the completed rooms above – designed and built off site before being stacked together to form the building.

Marek Sroka, ESA, said, “The design philosophy is to deliver a high quality four star scheme for a highly competitive price.

“Park Plaza Hotels and ESA architects have invested five years of design development and research into producing a modular hotel proposal that will achieve an exceptionally high level of quality design for a reasonable cost.

“We have worked closely with a modular construction company that has allowed us to develop a design that combines modular building and construction insight along with the necessary logistical and industrial production principles and facilities that are key to delivering a successful project of this type.

“The flexible modular building system and unique facade design that the team has developed has allowed us a good degree of freedom and flexibility as it is the construction process that we have standardised, not the design.”

ESA is currently in discussions with contractors and work on the hotel will start on site later this year.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/06/26/15m-prefab-hotel-to-be-assembled-in-london/


----------



## SO143

Four win £200m East London housing deal

A group of six east London councils have named the contractors they intend to use for housing maintenance and new build work over the next four years.

The East London Solutions procurement group, which includes the London Boroughs of Barking and Dagenham, Havering, Newham, Redbridge, Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest, will divide the haul of planned jobs between four contractors.

The contractors will carry out large scale refurbishment projects and a backlog decent homes work.

There will also be a programme of new homes building work that the council aims to deliver using alternative financing with its contractor partners.

The forward funding is needed until surplus funds are available after year five of its planned investment programme.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/07/02/20m-east-london-housing-framework-awarded/




Pupils hear latest on £18m academy scheme 

Latest details on plans for a new £18.9m academy to be built by Kier in Greenford have been unveiled at a special display for two groups of local primary school children.

The Year Six pupils, from Horsenden and Oldfield Primary Schools, were the first prospective students to be given a presentation about the new free school in Oldfield Lane North, Greenford, which is set to be built by Kier Construction's Maple Cross office for the Twyford Church of England Academies Trust, which also runs the Twyford Church of England High School in Acton.

During their visit to Twyford High School, the primary pupils were told the official name for the new free school - and why it was chosen.

The William Perkin Church of England High School will commemorate a local chemist and entrepreneur who discovered how to produce purple cloth dye - a breakthrough in Victorian times, when the colour was highly desired for symbolising high status.

Born in 1838, William Perkin had set up a dye-producing factory in Oldfield Lane, Greenford, by the time he was 20. Located near the proposed school site, the area has remained a focus of chemical research and production almost to the present day: the new school campus will be built on the site of the former Glaxo Sports Ground, providing 5.4 hectares of space.

Alice Hudson, executive head teacher at Twyford High, and her deputy, Keir Smith, who will be associate head of Perkin High, said the choice reflected Twyford's specialism in science and the values it shared with William Perkin, fostering inquisitiveness, enterprise and philanthropy.

As the local association with purple will be reflected in the colour of the new school uniform, pupils were invited to try on purple blazers and to sketch out some preliminary design ideas for a school badge and tie.

[...]

http://www.constructionnewsportal.com/construction_article8355.html


----------



## SO143

Volker wins £15m Crossrail Acton freight yard revamp

Network Rail has awarded VolkerRail and sister company VolkerFitzpatrick a £15.5m contract for works at Acton freight yard, West London.

Works, which are part of the Crossrail programme, include plain line track renewals, installation of new switches and crossings, associated switch operating mechanisms and modification to the overhead line system on the main line.

These advanced works will be completed by early 2013, with the remaining programme of work for Acton, including a diveunder, due for completion in 2016.

Acton freight yard is a significant part of the network but to enter and leave the yard, trains currently need to cross main line passenger tracks.

The plans for these modifications to the yard and a new diveunder, which is currently out for tender, will enable freight trains to leave the yard without affecting passenger trains and provide increased capacity for freight.

Jorge Mendonca, Crossrail programme director, Network Rail, said: “The work at Acton is an important step in delivering a more reliable service for passengers while providing more capacity in the Paddington approaches area.”

[..]

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/07/12/volker-wins-15m-crossrail-acton-freight-yard-revamp/


----------



## SO143

BAM to build £12m library in east London










BAM Construction’s London team has won the contract to build a £12m customer service centre and library building for Newham Council.

The job is part of a wide-ranging regeneration scheme of the Town Hall Campus for the local authority.

The Grade II listed town hall buildings will also be refurbished under the East Ham Civic Campus scheme which has a total value of £20.8m

Main construction work will start next month and the scheme is due for completion in autumn 2013.

BAM worked closely with the councils design team and English Heritage to get planning approval for the alteration work to the listed buildings.

Construction director Andy Mason said: “BAM is very pleased to be delivering these important facilities for Newham Council.

“A great deal of work was required from all parties to make this scheme a reality, and BAM is delighted to have played its part in making that happen.

“We look forward to creating some excellent facilities for council staff and local residents.”

The architects are Rick Mather, who worked with BAM on the Ashmolean Museum of Art and Archaeology in Oxfordshire.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/06/22/bam-to-build-12m-library-in-east-london/


----------



## SO143

V&A £41m basement galleries get go-ahead









*Architect Amanda Levete’s new courtyard*









*New underground gallery space allows refurbishment of South Court galleries*









*New courtyard with entrance from Exhibition Road*

The London Victoria & Albert museum will start enabling works on its £41m showpiece underground gallery extension this autumn after gaining full planning.

The V&A said it had already raised £25m of the budget and aimed to start full construction of the boiler house yard extension.

Lend Lease is project managing the job with Arup acting as geological and civil engineering consultant for the AL_A designed project.

The proposal approved by Kensington and Chelsea Borough planners will see a new public courtyard off a newly landscaped Exhibition Road through the screen erected by Sir Aston Webb in 1909 to hide the museum’s boilerhouse yard.

The underground gallery space will be accessed by a staircase from the yard at ground level.

Martin Roth, Director of the V&A added: “This is a significant moment for the V&A and we look forward to progressing AL_A’s exceptional designs which will provide a dynamic and exciting space sympathetically set within the V&A’s beautiful historic facade.

“We’re thrilled to we have now secured £25m, which sets us in a good position to embark on the project.”

Construction of the new underground exhibition space as part of the Exhibition Road project will enable the V&A’s historic South Court galleries to be restored and reinstated and in time, display some of the Museum’s most popular permanent collections.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/07/12/va-41m-basement-galleries-get-go-ahead/


----------



## SO143

Willmott Dixon to start on £250m East End estate











Willmott Dixon’s development division Regen has formed a joint venture with regeneration body Poplar HARCA for a £250m redevelopment of the Aberfeldy estate in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets.

Renewal of the seven acre estate will provide 1,176 homes, shops, healthcare and community facilities over 12 years, with work divided into six phases.

Outline planning consent has now been granted for the mixed-use scheme, with detailed planning approval also given to start the £40m phase one to build 342 new homes, together with retail space, at the eastern end of Aberfeldy.

Willmott Dixon will carry-out construction work which will create over 1,000 construction jobs during the estate’s renewal between now and 2024.

The scheme is the largest development project undertaken by Regen.

CEO Andrew Telfer said: “This is a mammoth undertaking that will provide an exciting future for Aberfeldy estate’s residents as well as enticing a new generation of people looking to benefit from the region’s Olympic legacy and its quick links into Docklands and the City.

“Taking our regeneration experience of similar estates in other parts of London, we are pleased to be working with Poplar HARCA which is a strong and well established presence in this part of east London.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/07/13/willmott-dixon-to-start-on-250m-east-end-estate/


----------



## SO143

Building the beach volleyball arena for London 2012

June 18 saw the start of the London 2012 beach volleyball arena build.










As host to 14,700 athletes and millions of spectators, the London 2012 Games requires 34 Olympic venues and 19 Paralympic venues, eight of which are temporary. The start of the construction phase of the venues and infrastructure was heralded with mild understatement as the “Big Build”. This was completed by July 27, 2011 – one year ahead of the Opening Ceremony – leaving a year to add the “overlay” such as timing systems and dressing, as well as build the temporary venues.

It was not until June 18 that the construction of the 15,000-seat beach volleyball arena at Horse Guards Parade started. Owing to the Queen’s Jubilee celebrations, and the Trooping the Colour ceremony, the schedule of the build allows only 36 days to undertake a project that would ordinarily take 14 months.

During those days a centre court will be constructed with two warm-up courts, six training courts, spectator seating for 15,000, broadcast facilities, catering and toilets. A further 3,000 seats will be added on the Mall which will see the start and ﬁnish of the road walk, marathon and road cycling, along with the Paralympic marathon. As a challenge, it will involve more than 100 contractors, up to 500 people and 100 heavy goods vehicles on site at the peak of activity.

[...]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sponsore...50018/london-2012-beach-volleyball-arena.html


----------



## SO143

the o2 can now be climbed! 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/7552683820/ by david.bank, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143




----------



## jamiefearon

The population of London on census day (27 March 2011) was 8.2 million, an increase of 12 per cent from 2001 when it was 7.3 million. The Office for National Statistics (ONS) published the first results from the 2011 Census today.

London was the greatest-growing region across England and Wales, ahead of three regions that grew by 8 per cent – South East, East of England and East Midlands.

By comparison the population across the whole of England and Wales increased by 7 per cent to 56.1 million, the largest growth in population in any 10-year period since census taking began in 1801.

Jil Matheson, National Statistician said:

"I'd like to thank everyone in London for their support. The 2011 Census has been a resounding success and I am proud of the incredible effort that has been put in. It is a rich source of information about the population and its characteristics. Across England and Wales around 19 out of 20 people responded and we have excellent statistical methods for ensuring we have a complete estimate of the whole population. These statistics will provide valuable information for planners, policy-makers and the public for years to come. "

Most local authorities in London saw their populations increase between 2001 and 2011, although there was a decrease of 2.2 per cent in Kensington and Chelsea. Across all of England and Wales 17 local authorities saw a decrease in population. The total population of England and Wales was 56.1 million, of which 53.1 million were in England.

Nine of the 20 local authorities with the fastest population growth in England and Wales were in London, and Tower Hamlets and Newham were the only authorities in England and Wales to show growth of more than 20 per cent, with the fastest growth of all being 26.4 per cent in Tower Hamlets. The largest local authority by population in London was Croydon with 363,400 people, an increase of 28,300 (8.5 per cent) between 2001 and 2011.

The smallest was the City of London, with 7,400.

The 19 most densely populated local authorities in England and Wales were in London, with Islington the most densely populated of all with 13,873 people per square kilometre, which equates to about 140 people on a rugby pitch. Bromley was the least densely populated with 2,060 people per square kilometre, which is still more than five times the average population density of England and Wales as a whole which equates to about 21 people per rugby pitch.

The local authority in London with the largest proportion of people aged 65 and over was Havering with 18 per cent; by contrast, only 6 per cent of the population in Tower Hamlets were in this age group, the lowest figure in not only London but all of England and Wales. The largest proportion of people aged 19 and under in London (and England and Wales) is in Barking and Dagenham with 31 per cent; by contrast, 11 per cent of the population of the City of London is in this age group, the smallest proportion in England and Wales.

There has been an increase of 400,000 (13 per cent) under-five-year-olds throughout England and Wales between 2001 and 2011. This was particularly pronounced in London; where there were 112,700 under-fives compared with 2001, an increase of 24 per cent. Barking and Dagenham has the highest proportion in this age group with 10 per cent, and the City of London the lowest (3 per cent).

The total number of households in London was 3.3 million. The City of London also has the smallest average household size in England and Wales, with 1.6 people. By contrast, Newham has an average household size of 3 people, the largest in England and Wales.


http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/mro/ne...donnr0712.html


----------



## KopfKaput

*What is the building between 30 St Mary Axe and 122 Leadenhall in London?*

It's black and not as tall as the gherkin. It's so close that it reflects the gherkin. It has a couple of black 'bands' around it, one in the middle and one at the top. The bottom is clear glass; sort of looks like it took inspiration from the Seagram building in New York. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jex7844

Wouldn't it be 'convenient' to add up a picture...?


----------



## AlexsAmazingIpad

I know which one you mean so a picture is not really needed, you described it pretty well I think

It's 15SMA. Not sure of another name of it though


----------



## JohnnyMass

Could it be St. Helen's?
http://www.skyscrapernews.com/pictu...ens&self=nse&selfidi=99StHelens_pic3.jpg&no=3


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yes, it is the St. Helen's Tower, formerly known as Aviva Tower. One of my favourites in London.


----------



## SO143

"Tate Modern" modern art gallery extension begins. 



> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11417
> 
> Herzog & de Meuron brick design commended by inspectors
> 
> The revised plans for the new development of Tate Modern by Herzog & de Meuron have been granted planning permission by London's Southwark Council.
> 
> Southwark Council commended the revised plans in their report: "The proposed new building will be an extraordinary and unique addition to London's townscape. There have already been great regeneration benefits for the area following the opening of Tate Modern at Bankside. It is anticipated that Tate Modern 2 will further contribute to, and form the focus for the future regeneration of this area. The application can be strongly recommended for approval."
> 
> Nicholas Serota, Director, Tate said: "We are delighted that Herzog & de Meuron's revised plans have been granted approval by Southwark Council. We look forward to creating one of the most exciting cultural buildings in Europe which will bring direct benefits to Southwark and London as a whole."
> 
> In an unconventional move, the original Herzog & de Meuron design of glass and steel blocks was scrapped for a brick pyramidal redesign revealed in July last year. The new design's perforated brick lattice will now blend with the original Tate Modern building's distinctive exterior. At the heart of the new plans are the unique oil tanks of the former power station, which will be retained as raw spaces for art and from which the new building will rise. The structure will glow at night with light being emitted from the perforations.
> 
> The revised building also sets new benchmarks for museums and galleries in the UK for both sustainability and energy use. By exploiting waste heat emitted from EDFE's relocated transformers and employing passive design principles wherever practicable the scheme will use 54% less energy, and emit 44% less carbon than building regulations demand.
> 
> Overall the project will also address some of the strains on the current building. The gallery was originally designed for 2 million visitors. With current visitor numbers reaching up to 5 million, there is serious overcrowding particularly at weekends. Changes in contemporary art practice mean that different kinds of spaces are desirable and additional space is needed so works can be brought out of storage and shown on a more permanent basis. Since 2000, there have been more than 2 million participants in Tate Modern's learning programmes and existing spaces cannot satisfy demand.
> 
> The project is due to be completed in 2012 at an estimated cost of £215 million at 2012 prices. To date Tate has raised £74 million, which represents a third of the overall costs.


----------



## SO143

new mini cluster in vauxhall (by *gothicform*)


----------



## KopfKaput

Ah yes, it's the St Helen's Tower! (not sure why this got lumped into a
Different thread). Thank you very much for your help. I think it's a pretty nice building too. Certainly doesn't look like 60's architecture - to me, at least. Thanks again. 

(I was unable to attach a pic because I'm on iPhone and have no access to a desktop. Nor did I have a pic, being unable to identify the building!)


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> "Tate Modern" modern art gallery extension begins.




Looks freaking awesome!


----------



## SO143

London cycle route safety upgrade plan details unveiled

Transport for London (TfL) has published a list of the top 100 junctions it has prioritised for cycling safety improvements.

It said 50 of the junctions would see improvements in the next 18 months.

Improvements will include widened junctions, more segregated cycle lanes and more safety mirrors.

Priority junctions include the Lambeth Bridge northern roundabout, the Waterloo roundabout and the junction of Mile End Road and Burdett Road.

London Assembly Green Party member Darren Johnson said: "The key measure of the success of the mayor's safety improvements is whether an unaccompanied 12-year-old can cycle through them afterwards.

"London's roads have become less safe for cyclists in recent years and I feel that the mayor's policy of smoothing traffic flow is partly to blame.

"I therefore hope that none of the improvements at these junctions, suggested by safety campaigners, will be rejected on the grounds that the mayor is worried that they would create traffic jams."

London Mayor Boris Johnson said: "I am 100% committed to making London's roads safer for cyclists."

Leon Daniels, TfL's managing director of Surface Transport, said: "Our junction review programme has allowed us to relook at key junctions on our road network and identify a range of innovative improvements which, when delivered, will greatly benefit all road users across London."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18933911


----------



## SO143

Hilton London Wembley opens just in time for the Olympic Games

The Hilton London Wembley officially opened its doors to the public on July 18, just days before the start of the Olympic Games.
The hotel is located next to the Wembley Stadium and Arena in Wembley City, a redevelopment area with more than one million square feet of construction underway. One of the main projects in the area is the London Designer Outlet, a retail mall with high street designer brands and restaurants.

The 361-room hotel was designed by The Manser Practice and includes a two-floor wall depicting important events at the Wembley Stadium and a hand-painted installation illustrating the River Thames. The design has a British theme, with Union Jack rugs decorating the lobby.

The hotel's facilities include 18 suites, a 660-capacity ballroom, 10 meeting rooms, a business center, 200 on-site parking spaces and a ninth floor bar, SkyBar 9, with a view of Wembley Stadium. The Living Well Health Club offers a 12-meter pool, sauna, steam room and 24-hour gym for guests. The hotel restaurant has a capacity for 280 guests. With this addition, the Hilton chain now has 32 hotels in London, one of the most visted cities in the world.


Wembley Hilton Hotel by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

New Brent Civic Centre in North West London




















*under construction!*


Brent Civic Centre by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

new cores are rising in the heart of both the city and canary wharf financial districts. 


London Panorama by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Go-ahead for Peabody £120m Clapham deal

Social landlord Peabody has gained planning permission for 639 homes in west London.

The London Borough of Wandsworth has given the go-ahead for the regeneration of Peabody’s St John’s Hill estate, adjacent to Clapham Junction station in Wandsworth.

This £120m project involves building 527 homes, 278 of which will be affordable and the rest for private sale.

There will also be a 530 sq m community centre and 569 sq m of commercial units.

Peabody’s chief executive, Stephen Howlett, said: “The development will have wide-reaching, hugely beneficial effects on Peabody’s estate as well as on the wider community, and will make a real difference to the lives of a very large number of people into the future.”

The landlord has also this week gained planning permission in Kensington and Chelsea to build 112 mixed-tenure homes at the Silchester Garages site, north Kensington.

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/go-ahead-for-peabody-120m-clapham-deal/8633363.article


----------



## SO143

Rail network to see 'biggest investment' since the Victorians

*Cameron and Clegg to announce electrifications of lines as part of plans that include £10bn capital investment from 2014-19*

David Cameron and Nick Clegg will join forces next week to declare that the government is to embark on the biggest investment in the rail network since the Victorian era as ministers move to demonstrate their commitment to boosting economic growth.

In an attempt to show a renewed sense of purpose, after last week's bruising rows over Lords reform, the prime minister and his deputy will announce the electrification of a series of lines and the symbolic reversal of some closures imposed in the 1960s by the Beeching axe.

Richard Beeching, the late chairman of the British Railways Board, became a hate figure for rail enthusiasts when he compiled a report that led to the closure of 2,363 stations and 5,000 miles of railway lines. Fifty years later, Clegg and Cameron will confirm plans to reopen part of the Varsity line, from Oxford to Bletchley.

The plans, which are likely to involve £10bn of capital investment between 2014 and 2019, are likely to involve:

• The electrification of the Midland mainline from London to the east Midlands and Sheffield. Clegg is MP for Sheffield Hallam. The Great Western line from London to Swansea, via Cardiff, will be electrified. The Cardiff Valley Network will also be electrified. Electrification is favoured by the rail industry because electric-powered trains are lighter than their diesel-powered counterparts and can accelerate more quickly. They are also less susceptible to breakdowns.

[...]

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/13/rail-network-investment-cameron-clegg?newsfeed=true


----------



## SO143

Westfield unveils plans for Croydon shopping centre









*Westfield has proposed to develop 1.5m sq ft of retail space as well as a multi-screen cinema, bowling and restaurants*

First they headed west. For London's debut mega-mall, which opened in 2008, White City, on the doorstep of the affluent Notting Hill and Holland Park, was an obvious choice of location for retail giant Westfield's property developers.

It was a shrewd second move to look east. Next door to the Olympics Park, the regenerated Stratford was chosen for Westfield's second giant London shopping complex. It opened last September and has generated more than £500m in sales.

Now the retail giant has unveiled plans to build its third shopping mall in the capital - in Croydon, south London.

Westfield promises a £1bn redevelopment of the Whitgift shopping centre, which would offer 1.5 million sq ft (0.46 million sq m) of retail space, a multi-screen cinema, a bowling alley and a multitude of restaurants.

An alternative scheme by retail developers Hammerson, which already owns the neighbouring Centrale shopping centre, is expected to be unveiled later this month.

But why Croydon? With department store Allders, whose flagship store has been the town since 1862, announcing it had gone into administration last month, surely the town's success as a shopping destination is not guaranteed?

In another blow to the town's confidence, in January, confectionery giant Nestle announced it was moving its UK headquarters and 840 jobs from Croydon to West Sussex after more than 40 years.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18682091


----------



## simplyrammy

^^ wow great to hear that.
It seems that there are not a lot of these "mega-malls" in London.
Do Londoners prefer to shop at the high streets instead?


----------



## SO143

Westfield Stratford City, Stratford, London (175,000 m²)
Westfield London, Shepherd's Bush, London (149,461 m²)
Whitgift, Croydon, London (111,000 m²)
Brent Cross, Hendon, London (82,800 m²)
Centrale, Croydon London (76,180 m²)

^ this is just shopping centres, not including big department stores like Harrods or John Lewis. 




> Do Londoners prefer to shop at the high streets instead?


more relevant answer is that most people in the uk shop online.



> What Are The Top Ecommerce Countries?
> 
> According to the last report issued by eMarketer in July 2012, the top 5 European countries in terms of B2C Ecommerce sales and online buyers penetration are:
> 
> 1.	The UK,
> 2.	Germany,
> 3.	France,
> 4.	Spain,
> 5.	Italy.
> 
> This is almost in line with the online retail sites penetration published by comScore in May 2012. Indeed, the UK ranks first. However, France is ahead of Germany with a higher proportion of internet users visiting retail sites (89% vs 87.6% for Germany).


http://blog.hi-media.com/what-are-the-top-ecommerce-countries/


----------



## Minsk

*CZWG's Rathbone Phase II gets planning*

English Cities Fund, developer of Canning Town's Rathbone Market scheme, has secured a detailed planning consent to take the development into its second phase. The scheme is a joint venture between Muse Developments, Legal and General Property and the Homes and Communities Agency. Created by the government, it aimed to identify and break through the barriers to institutional investment and pave the way for higher levels of private investment in the re-shaping of towns and cities.

This phase will comprise of two new public squares, one of which will form the attractive new open market square, acting as the centre piece of the finished Rathbone Market scheme featuring purpose built facilities for the market traders. In addition there is the delivery of 165 new homes; a brand new 10,000 sq ft public library and community centre; and 12,000 sq ft of ground floor retail space. Duncan Cumberland, Project Director, ECf said: "We're pleased to be able to move forward with the redevelopment of Rathbone Market. Phase two will bring significant positive changes to the community of Canning Town."

When the works commence the market will be temporarily relocated along Barking Road and also see the demolition of Thomas North Terrace, residents of which have been offered new homes within phase one of the development. Adam West, Partner from CZWG architects said: "It is particularly exciting to be able to complete the new market square in combination with the rest of the public realm and the new library. This phase of the project will make a real difference to the enjoyment of the local environment."

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## SO143

:bow:


----------



## SO143

*LONDON | Milton Court - 'The Heron' | 112m | 35 fl | T/O*


Milton Court redevelopment (view 0) by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr


Milton Court redevelopment (view 1) by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Looks very good. I like it


----------



## SO143

Cockpen House in Buckhold Road | Wandsworth | Approved

*Mount Anvil hits £155 million with second Wandsworth deal*

The character of the centre of Wandsworth is in transition from its historic industrial position to a character more appropriate to a modern town centre with a greater quantum of residential and retail uses. The Buckhold Road and Hardwicks Way area is one central area which is no longer seen as being most suited to industrial uses, where a number of sites have now been committed for mixed use development. The subject site forms the last significant parcel of land within this area to come forward for redevelopment.

The proposed development seeks to make more efficient use of a site currently occupied by vacant, unattractive and utilitarian buildings by creating a modern and well designed sustainable mixed-use development. This will comprise flexible retail/ commercial uses at ground level with residential apartments at upper floor levels together with basement parking, new access and creation of new public open area and associated works.



















http://www.epr.co.uk/projects/architects-residential/cockpen-house/


----------



## SO143

45 Millharbour | Isle of Dogs | Proposed

45 Millharbour is located in the centre of the Isle of Dogs and falls within a 20ha zone designated by Tower Hamlets as the Millennium Quarter. The proposed mixed use building is composed of three distinct volumes, each responding to its immediate context and internal use. The two primary elements are 14 storeys each and address either Millharbour or Millwall Inner Dock, whilst the 7 storey linking block defines the new public access route across the site from the road to the dockside.

Although the principle proposed material for the development is a combination of light and dark brick we have also introduced a strong colour element to the elevations to add interest and help identify each of the three building blocks. The colour orange is proposed on Millwall Inner Dock, yellow on Millharbour and a pale blue grey on the linking block. At ground level between the commercial units these colours are repeated to define the residential reception areas. Above ground a mixture of tenures and flat types are accommodated within a total of 136 units.




























http://www.epr.co.uk/projects/architects-residential/45-mill-harbour/


----------



## SO143

The Place

by *cybertect*

East side





























North side (this really shaping up as a great elevation)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

:applause: A great boost for the Silicon Roundabout



> *Amazon Just Put A Rocket Under London’s Biggest Tech Startup Cluster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the news that Amazon will open an R&D hub in London focused on developing services and APIs for TVs, games consoles, smartphones and PCs, we’ve reached a big inflection point in the development of London’s largest single cluster of internet-oriented tech companies.
> 
> It’s eight-floor, 47,000-square-feet space in Glasshouse Yard, Barbican, is equi-distant from the large Shoreditch-centred cluster centred around the Google-backed Campus London (containing Seedcamp, Springboard, TechHub, Central Working) and the smaller (but developing) Clerkenwell cluster centred around the Passion Capital-backed White Bear Yard. (We’ve taken as our reference data for this, the excellent map produced by Duedil, which does not focus on the East of London but maps all tech clusters in London).
> 
> But Amazon’s arrival is significant, not because of the name but because of what they will do: engineering and development. Now, I don’t want to sound ungrateful, but until now many of the initiatives in the East London tech cluster have focused around, well, initiatives. That’s not to do down the many events and conferences and meetups which have made it so vibrant in recent times. And it must be noted that Google’s Campus – produced after prodding from Number 10 and the TCIO – doesn’t put much onto its bottom line, so it’s pretty altruistic stuff. (Indeed, our sources say No. 10 ‘nudged’ Amazon into the area as well). But what’s been more important has been the development of the underlying core strength of companies: companies like Moo, Songkick, Mind Candy’s MoshiMonsters, and the like.
> 
> It’s clear now that the cluster is developing core “Anchor Companies”. These are the companies around which any cluster can really start to thrive because they employ large engineering teams, out of which new innovations grow, new companies are born, exits are made and investments are re-cycled back. We’ve identified the main ones as:
> 
> Amazon
> Mendeley
> Yammer (now part of Microsoft)
> Huddle
> 7Digital
> Moo
> Mind Candy
> 
> Yes, there are plenty of others: Amee for one is trying to measure the planet’s carbon footprint. And there is Editd, Lookk and plenty of others. But these are still relatively early companies. The companies above are big, well-funded and proven. And Amazon’s arrival is about to supercharge that cluster in ways we haven’t seen before in London.
> 
> Amazon today specifically mentions the development of APIs. It owns UK streaming service and Netflix competitor LOVEFiLM as well as UK-based TV app company Pushbutton. We are not talking far-flung sales arms with no engineers. We are talking software engineers, user-interface experts, graphic designers, the works. Those people will be within walking distance of some of London’s hottest tech companies, and that can only be a good thing.
> 
> So, it’s exciting to see some real technology talent arriving to address all those issues we’ve been highlighting recently.


http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/23/am...t-under-londons-biggest-tech-startup-cluster/


----------



## Gherkin

SO143 said:


> Hilton London Wembley opens just in time for the Olympic Games


Stayed here the other day, it's beautiful inside and great views of the stadium :banana:



SO143 said:


> New Brent Civic Centre in North West London


This is across the road from the new Wembley Hilton, just past Wembley Arena. Loads of regeneration going on in this area.


----------



## SO143

*Stratford* E20


Olympic Village by Marcanadian, on Flickr




















Westfield Stratford City by kwikzilver, on Flickr


outside westfield stratford by Jan1ce, on Flickr


Veledrome Path by McTumshie, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium by McTumshie, on Flickr


Westfield Stratford City London Olympic Site by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London lit up by new colourful lights



























by *iceman2058*


----------



## SO143

London 'obvious choice' for Amazon's expansion

*Amazon is to open a new centre in London to spearhead a global push into film and television delivery services.*










The US firm is headquartered in Seattle but said London was "the obvious choice" for the "digital media development" centre, because Britain has led the way in pioneering on-demand services which allow users to rent films and television over the internet. Amazon's existing on-demand services, LoveFilm and Pushbutton, were both founded in the capital.

The retail giant has taken an eight-storey, 47,000 square foot office near Barbican tube station, and close to the technology hub around Old Street, dubbed "TechCity" or "Silicon Roundabout".

Paula Byrne, the centre's managing director, said: "I wouldn't underplay the value that the UK has brought to this sector. When you look at the specialist skills that are available here, it is the obvious place to come.

The move is part of Amazon "ramping up its focus and effort and energy" on its television and film offerings, she added, helping it to battle against mounting competition from other on-demand services such as America's Netflix and BSkyB's newly launched NowTV.

"Innovation is part of the Amazon DNA and we are creating a centre of excellence to design and develop the next generation of TV and film services for a wide range of digital devices," Ms Byrne said.

Boris Johnson, the Mayor of London, said that Amazon's move to site its international development centre in London was "a splendid feather in our cap" and that he would be trying to "woo" other companies to follow suit. "This will be my prime message during Games-time," he said.

However, Amazon's new centre in London is likely to spark fresh anger over the company's tax arrangements in Britain. 

The company has recorded sales of more than £7.6bn in the UK over the last three years without paying any corporation tax to the Treasury.
Amazon, founded by Jeff Bezos, declined to comment on its tax contribution.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...don-obvious-choice-for-Amazons-expansion.html


----------



## SO143

British Land buys former MI5 office for £130m

*British Land has bought a former MI5 office in the West End that it is set to turn into one of the biggest new office and residential developments in Mayfair.*










The FTSE 100 company has agreed to buy the Clarges Estate in Mayfair for £129.6m from the Sebba family.

The estate includes Clarges House, 6/12 Clarges Street, and 82/84 Piccadilly close to Green Park and the Ritz in one of London's most luxurious areas.

The site covers one acre and British Land said it plans to create "landmark mixed-used scheme" with luxury homes and new offices. The final value of the development is estimated at £500m.

Chris Grigg, chief executive of British Land, said: "This acquisition will further enhance our presence in the West End and underlines the benefits of our size and scale.

"We are also seeing a number of other attractive investment opportunities and expect to continue to recycle assets in order to release capital."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ish-Land-buys-former-MI5-office-for-130m.html


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> *150 stratford high st tower nears completion*
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf train station Olympic Park London 2012 near Westfield Shopping Centre Stratford London 23rd July 2012 12:40.13pm by dennoir, on Flickr


Are they finally recladding these towers? What is that on the top of the tower to the left?


----------



## ahmadYR

WOWW London is amazing city.. We can come and see Modern and Traditional art deco mode in one place..


----------



## tuten

aarhusforever said:


> Are they finally recladding these towers? What is that on the top of the tower to the left?


It's the BBC broadcasting centre for the Olympics. These towers are right next to the Olympic park, which is why they are being hidden with advertising.


----------



## SO143

SO143 said:


> *150 stratford high st tower nears completion*
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf train station Olympic Park London 2012 near Westfield Shopping Centre Stratford London 23rd July 2012 12:40.13pm by dennoir, on Flickr



here's my pic taken in april, london is always changing! 


. by SO143!, on Flickr

a bonus pic (the orbit tower)


. by SO143!, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Crossrail Limmo Peninsula


Crossrail Limmo Peninsula by IanVisits, on Flickr


Crossrail Limmo Peninsula by IanVisits, on Flickr


Crossrail Limmo Peninsula by IanVisits, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^^

Construction of Crossrail launch shafts nears completion

July 26th 2012

Workers have reached the temporary bottom of the two huge launch shafts at Crossrail’s major tunnelling site in east London, ahead of tunnelling between Docklands and central London.

The larger of the two shafts is 30 metres in diameter and will be 44 metres deep when completed.

Construction has now commenced on two mined tunnels that will connect the two shafts.

Assembly of Crossrail’s third tunnel boring machine (TBM), Elizabeth, is now well underway.

The large blue cutterhead was installed earlier this week with the TBM now visible from the Docklands Light Railway.

During the coming months, the 150-metre machine will be fully assembled and tested before being lowered in sections into the two shafts.

Crossrail’s first TBM, Phyllis, is now 500 metres into construction of the first section of tunnel between Royal Oak and Farringdon.

More than 250 people are now working at the Limmo Peninsula site, with that number expected to peak at around 500 people at the height of construction.

Crossrail’s eastern tunnels will run for 5.16 miles (8.3km) from Docklands to Farringdon where they will join with the western tunnels from Paddington.

Crossrail’s eastern tunnels project manager, Peter Main, said: “We are now gearing up for the start of Crossrail tunnelling in east London. Work to construct two large launch shafts is now complete with assembly of the first of our tunnel boring machines now well underway.

“We understand how critical it is to limit the impact of Crossrail’s construction on local communities and have planned to transport the excavated material from the eastern tunnels by boat from Instone Wharf, removing the need for more than 30,000 lorry journeys in east London.

“We will also deliver 120,000 concrete tunnel segments by boat from Chatham Dockyard to further reduce our local impact.”

http://www.railwaypeople.com/rail-n...rail-launch-shafts-nears-completion-2157.html


----------



## SO143

The £8bn development of Battersea Power Station redevelopment to create 20,000 jobs

*David Cameron, the prime minister, said that the £8bn ($13bn) development of Battersea Power Station will create 20,000 jobs during its construction.*

Battersea Power Station is to be redeveloped after the four-tower listed London landmark was sold to a consortium led by Malaysia's SP Setia for £400m earlier this month.

The prime minister said the development will create 20,000 jobs during construction, with 13,000 permanent jobs at the end. He added that the project will "protect the towers of that iconic landmark".

His comments came as he launched the British Business Embassy, the biggest ever drive to attract investment into Britain, in London.

The Prime Minister will be joined by IMF chief Christine Lagarde, Bank of England Governor Sir Mervyn King and ECB President Mario Draghi for the Global Investment Conference, the first major event hosted by the British Business Embassy.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ation-redevelopment-to-create-20000-jobs.html


----------



## SO143

London 2012 Olympic media building set to be turned into cloud computing centre

The £295 million ($465 million/€380 million) Olympics media centre looks set to be turned into a cloud computing centre after iCity were today selected as the preferred bidder by the London Legacy Development Corporation (LDDC). 

The announcement had been widely expected following the decision of the only other bidder, the UK Fashion Hub consortium, which had planned to turn it into a centre for the UK's fashion and textile industries, withdrew.

They pulled out, claiming that the process had not been transparent, following reports that the LDDC favoured the iCity proposal for them to become long-term tennants on a 99-year lease.

The iCity bid is backed by data centre manager Infinity and property company Delancey and its proposal fits with British Prime Minister David Cameron's vision for London's East End to become a technology centre to rival California's Silicon Valley.

Delancey had earlier partnered with Qatari Diar, the property branch of Qatar's sovereign wealth fund, to buy the Olympic Village for £557 million ($871 million/€710 million)

The Main Press Centre and International Broadcast Centre, which is set to accommodate more than 20,000 members of the world's media during the Olympics and Paralympics, contains over 31,000 square metres of office space and includes such facilities as 1,300 internet ports with fibre optic cabling. 

http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...-set-to-be-turned-into-cloud-computing-centre


----------



## SO143

London Opens The World's Biggest McDonald's


The World's Biggest McDonald's by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


Mc Meadow by diamond geezer, on Flickr​


----------



## LondonFox

The Olympic park looks great with the landscaping and trees.


----------



## luci203

SO143 said:


> according to the financial times and other reports, the CWG is planning to double the size of canary wharf by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Buildings in development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approved Buildings


Any list of proposed buildings?


----------



## dajumper

aarhusforever said:


> Are they finally recladding these towers? What is that on the top of the tower to the left?


Think i read that those two commie blocks were to be demolished sometime after the olympics.


----------



## SO143

luci203 said:


> Any list of proposed buildings?


this list consists of all the proposed (at least 100m) buildings in london.


----------



## SO143

*20 Fenchurch Street*


20 Fenchurch Street by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

IYLO Set To Restart










The stalled and half built IYLO development in Croydon could soon be about to see construction begin again following the purchase of the scheme by new developers, Rosefair Ltd, for an unspecified sum.

Designed by Darling Associates, the project was originally developed by Phoenix Logistics and work was well underway by the time of the financial crash of 2008 with numerous apartments sold off-plan to investors and would-be occupiers alike. 

The main contractor on the site, Lancsville, was removed in mid 2010 by the developer, before restarting after the developer set up their own construction company, St James's Croydon. This in turn went into administration in 2011 and work halted leading to the current state of the site now of being a half finished building, with much of the interior exposed to the elements, and rubbish gradually accumulating on site creating a very visible symbol of recession. 

The new developer has informed the council of their intention to begin constructing the 182-apartment scheme later this year once they have removed the fly-tipped rubbish from the site, with the completion of the project scheduled for the end of 2014, seven years after work began. 

Once completed IYLO will be the second tallest residential building in the south London borough, at least until Berkeley Homes complete Saffron Tower.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3136


----------



## PortoNuts

Great news!


----------



## DrunkMonkey

the Walkie Talkie looks like broccoli


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I really hope it goes through. It is such a shame that 30 years since decommission, no project was able to be finalized.



> *Battersea Power Station Redevelopment To Begin Next Year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron announced yesterday that the £8 billion project to transform Battersea Power Station into the hub of a new riverside development will begin next year.
> 
> The last time a Conservative Prime Minister announced a redevelopment project at Battersea, it was Cameron’s political heroine Margaret Thatcher, who famously donned a hardhat and fired a laser gun at the station in 1988 to officially launch a short-lived project to turn it into a theme park. The incumbent chose the more sober surroundings of the Global Investment Conference, at which he extolled Britian as a good place to do business, and promised that Battersea would transform the area and create 20,000 jobs during construction, with 13,000 permanent positions once the project was finished (though we’re struggling to imagine how all these people would be employed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As approved in 2010, the plan is to redevelop the remains of the station into a complex of offices, shops, housing, a hotel and, apparently, one of London’s largest ballrooms. As part of the project, a Northern line extension from Kennington to Battersea via Nine Elms will be constructed. The company that guided the project through the planning stages went bust in December, and the site was sold at auction last month: after bids by Chelsea FC and a proposal to turn the site into an urban park, the winning bid came from a Malaysian property firm.
> 
> The joint venture, comprising of Malaysia’s SP Setia, industrial conglomerate Sime Darby and the country’s Employees’ Pension Fund will take full ownership of the 39-acre site this September.


http://londonist.com/2012/07/battersea-power-station-redevelopment-to-begin-next-year.php


----------



## SO143

Berkeley 28-storey London tower approved
Thu 16th August | 7:01










House builder Berkeley has gained planning for a 28-storey residential scheme on the Albert Embankment in London.

The proposed scheme, which has towers of 14, 21 and 28 storeys, replaces Eastbury House, a 1958 office building on the south bank of the Thames.

Construction is expected to start early next year, once the existing building has been demolished and the site cleared.

Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners designed the tripartite building for Berkeley subsidiary St James, which has been praised by Design Council Cabe as a “well-proportioned building of pleasing dimensions”.

The scheme on London’s South Bank is located within the Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area, which features the US Embassy project and the Battersea Power Station redevelopment.

In the area, Richard Rogers’ firm is working on plans for a mixed-use tower for Foxtons founder Jon Hunt on a nearby Texaco garage site.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/08/16/berkeley-28-storey-south-bank-london-flats-approved/


----------



## SO143

PFI asset sale nets Interserve £30m










Interserve has added £30m its 2012 profits by selling part of a PFI asset

Interserve has completed the sale of part of its holding in the University College London Hospitals (UCLH) PFI project to CFIG Unicorn Holdings SPV, LLC.

In a complex three-step transaction, Interserve firstly sold half of its previous 33% holding in the project to the CFIG Fund.

It then exercised its pre-emption rights in relation to 80% of Balfour Beatty’s 33% holding, the funding for which was provided by Interserve and the CFIG Fund in equal proportions.

Now the CFIG Fund has exercised the option granted by Interserve to purchase Interserve’s share of this pre-empted stake.

The transactions have generated £35m in cash for Interserve, which retains ownership of 16.7% of the UCLH PFI project. The sale implies a discount rate of under 6% and a will have a non-recurring 2012 profit impact of £30m.

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/pfi-asset-sale-nets-interserve-30m


----------



## SO143

Custom House award brings O’Rourke its third Crossrail station

*Laing O’Rourke has seen off Costain, Osborne and Hochtief to win Crossrail’s Custom House station contract.*










Crossrail yesterday announced its intention to award the main construction contract for C520 Custom House station to Laing O’Rourke Construction. Construction will begin in early 2013.

Contract value has not yet been disclosed but the indicative value when the contract was originally advertised was in the region of £35m.

This is Laing O’Rourke’s third major Crossrail station contract, having already been awarded

Contracts C502 Liverpool Street station and C422 Tottenham Court Road (Western Ticket Hall).

The new Crossrail Custom House station, in east London, is the only above ground station within Crossrail’s central section. It will be built on the site of the former North London Line station that closed to passengers in December 2006. The new station will include a new ticket hall, interchange with Docklands Light Railway (DLR) and step-free access between the street and Crossrail platforms.

A total of eight new Crossrail stations will be constructed – Paddington, Bond Street, Tottenham Court Road, Farringdon, Liverpool Street, Whitechapel, Canary Wharf and Custom House. Berkeley Homes has also agreed to build a Station Box at Woolwich.

[...]

http://www.theconstructionindex.co....rd-brings-orourke-its-third-crossrail-station


----------



## SO143

*LONDON | Milton Court - 'The Heron' | 112m | 35 fl*



Milton Court redevelopment (view 1) by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7742130408/sizes/l/in/photostream/
by *corerising*


----------



## SO143

Trocadero to be turned into “pod” hotel

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/08/17/trocadero-to-be-turned-into-pod-hotel/


----------



## SO143

London Mayor Boris Johnson wants big infrastructure projects










London Mayor Boris Johnson has said the capital needs progress on big infrastructure projects such as an airport in the Thames estuary and said "the government needs to stop pussyfooting around".

Daniel Moylan, from London Legacy Development Corporation, backs the idea of a new airport and Sebastian Paynet from the Spectator said the mayor feels London needs this for growth.

But Liberal Democrat MP Julian Huppert said his party is against all airport expansion in the South East.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19278077


----------



## SO143

Train group wants line from Wharf to coast

Trains linking Canary Wharf direct to Gatwick and Stansted could be the next step of the area's transport network.

Crossrail is planned for 2018 but a group from Sussex is looking beyond that by proposing the route, which would also put commuters from Brighton on a direct route to the financial centre.

Brian Hart, the project manager for Brighton Main Line 2, said: "The Department for Transport has been looking at it and said last week it's conceivable."

The plans stemmed from a group formed in the mid-'80s aimed at resurrecting the Wealden Line between Lewes and Tunbridge Wells.

The latest plan has progressed into a route that would cost about £1billion and see new train lines, mainly in tunnels from Lewisham to Canary Wharf. Trains continue to Stratford before heading up to Stansted, thereby linking it to Gatwick. It would also use some existing lines and re-open some no longer used.

[...]

http://www.wharf.co.uk/2012/08/train-group-wants-line-from-wh.html


----------



## PNLENGLAND

nice project in london...


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> They're currently taking down the chimney, the last tall part of the Ferrier to go:
> 
> 
> Demolition of the Ferrier Estate chimney by se9_london, on Flickr


:applause:


----------



## SO143

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Collection Of Towers Planned For Shell Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3146


it is really nice to see southwark is getting more new towers in the recent years. kay:


----------



## SO143

some more highrises rising near BT tower! 









by *Xander*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## SO143

The Place


The Shard, near sunset by davidkhardman, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Planning consent granted for 200m (£400m) Vauxhall towers









by administrator *gothicform*

21 August, 2012 | By Chris Berkin 

A major mixed-use scheme in Vauxhall Cross, involving a 40-storey tower and a 32-storey tower, 291 apartments and 26,000 sq ft of offices, has been granted planning permission


The development will also create shops, restaurants, a digital cinema, a hotel with a sky bar, a dental surgery, a children’s play area and 58 affordable homes.

Wendover investments is the landowner involved in the scheme, while Montagu Evans will act as project manager. Squire and Partners are the architects behind the development.

Adrian Owen, partner and head of residential at Montagu Evans, said: “The vision for Vauxhall Cross Island Site has been a trailblazer for the area well in advance of other applications. Michael Squire’s original concept begun in 2006 and was picked up again in 2009.”

“The GLA’s planning policy framework for the Vauxhall, Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area was only adopted in March 2012, showing how truly inspired the project is.”

The site will be located within the Greater London Authority’s Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area, being transformed by 16,000 new homes and regenerated transport infrastructure.

The towers, for which planning permission was sought in 2011, will join the St George’s Wharf Tower in the Vauxhall Cluster, set to form the centrepieces of a new commercial and residential district.

Infrastructure upgrades include a new entrance to Vauxhall Underground station and a series of new road crossings to the bus station.

Raoul Veevers, a planning partner at Montagu Evans, said: “Bringing to fruition this scheme on this site has been challenging, but this consent will see the development of one of the key strategic sites in Vauxhall and help to establish this area as one of the most important residential and economic hubs in the capital.”

Michael Squire, partner, Squire and Partners, said: “We are delighted that the plans for the Vauxhall Cross Island site have been granted consent by the inspectorate”.

“The scheme will transform and reinvigorate the area, opening up the confusing transport interchange and providing an important connection between the historic centre of Vauxhall, the river and the emerging Vauxhall, Nine Elms Battersea Opportunity Area”.

“New retail, offices and public spaces will improve the ground floor environment and bring life to this previously derelict site.”

Steve Reed, leader of the council for the London Borough of Lambeth, said: “Now that the decision has finally been made about the future of this site we are determined to work together to ensure the future regeneration of Vauxhall.

“There may have been different views in the past about the best way forward. The situation has now changed. Going forward we will be working together to realise and unlock this important site’s enormous potential for Vauxhall.”

The Department of Communities and Local Government said it expected the scheme to “kick start regeneration of the Vauxhall area in teh way invisaged in CS Policy PN2”, as well as “deliver and contribute towards growth in housing and employment opportunities, as required by the London Plan Policy 2.13”.

“The Secretary of State agrees with the inspector’s reasoning and conclusions on high quality and inclusive design. He agrees that the proposal has the capacity to deliver buildings and a layout of high architectural quality.”


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/sectors/hou...blocktitle=Latest-national-news&contentID=556


----------



## Jex7844

Any news with the very nice Sky Gardens tower also in Vauxhall?


----------



## SO143

Stock Woolstencroft Design Poplar Tower
Published on 22-08-2012 by Skyscrapernews.com










Almost four years after a scoping opinion was filed by Tower Hamlets, Stock Woolstencroft has finally started to progress with plans for a new tall building opposite Langdon Park Station on Chrisp Street in the east end of London.

To be built on a former industrial site is 0.41 hectares, the development takes in both 71 Carmen Street and 136-156 Chrisp Street making it one of the largest sites in this area north of East India Dock Road. 

The project consists of 232 new apartments and 143 square metres of commercial space to be located on the lower floors. The accommodation will be set in the main freestanding 25-storey tall tower, supplemented with a second U-shaped block that will be between five and seven storeys that has green space enclosed in between it. The tower will be set back from Chrisp Street creating enough space for a new landscaped public area in the form of a terraced lawn with informal seating.

The tower will have a square footprint allowing an easy internal division into apartments around a central core with balconies lining three sides of the building - the south, west, and east. The positioning of these means that every single apartment will have at least some outdoor amenity space of its own.

With the cladding the architects have opted for two distinct façade treatments, an inner skin with solid cladding split into two floor groups the top level aside, and an outer skin with projecting louvres and balconies. The intention is to mount the outer skin over the inner skin on the sides of the tower that will have balconies creating a feeling of depth and complexity that contrasts with the barer more minimal north side.

The project is being developed by Ballymore and the planning application is currently being considered by Tower Hamlets.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/image...0StockWoolstencroftDesignPoplarTower_pic1.jpg


----------



## SO143

churchill place is rising!!!


View of London from the roof of 1 Canada Square by Nik Mortimer, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Bus...t-into-capital-s-restaurant-and-hotel-sectors


----------



## SO143

Tax-soaked French bankers feeling London's lure










(Reuters) - The City of London financial district, though diminished by scandals and job cuts, is proving irresistible to fed-up Parisian bankers fleeing France's rising taxes and the feeling that they're not best loved at home.

French financial groups big and small, from advisory firms and private equity houses to big banks like Societe Generale (SOGN.PA), are looking at London as a possible shelter from a new 75 percent tax rate on top French earners, bankers say.

Take Bertrand Meunier, who recently agreed to move to London to take a job at private equity firm CVC Capital Partners, leaving a long-term leadership position at PAI Partners, a private equity firm that was spun off from French bank BNP Paribas (BNPP.PA) over a decade ago.

The tax picture played a part in his decision, Meunier acknowledges, but so too did a wider sense that London rewards work and entrepreneurship, while many of his compatriots take a jaundiced view of financial success.

"I have many friends and family members here, and they've tried to convince me to move for a while," he told Reuters. "I think that London is quite extraordinary; the buildings are small, it's very green, people have a good attitude towards work and wealth.

"What irritates me about France today is how the taste for work, for effort, has been completely lost," he added.

Although few are willing to talk on the record about their dissatisfaction, he may soon have more company.

"Many French banks have planned to transfer more operations to London. The tax burden is lighter, and there is more flexibility there. It also makes sense to grow international operations from there," said Stephane Rambosson, managing partner of executive search firm Veni Partners.

SocGen in particular is actively considering moving some trading staff to London, three sources familiar with the matter said.

The French bank is reviewing a plan to send client-facing staff to London as they are typically on higher salaries than back-office people, one person at the bank said.

Some M&A bankers with a sector focus will also join existing teams in London, several people at the bank said. A handful of Technology, Media and Telecom (TMT) M&A bankers will for instance move to London in September, the people said.

[...]

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/08/20/uk-france-tax-exodus-idUKBRE87J00420120820


----------



## SO143

London 'safe haven’ aids Derwent

*London is enjoying “safe haven” status among investors according to FTSE 250 property company Derwent London.*

The company, which specialises in offices in London’s West End and the borders of the City, said the eurozone crisis had driven more investment to the capital.

London office transactions totalled £7.2bn in the first half of the year – the most over a six-month period since the second half of 2007.

John Burns, Derwent’s chief executive, said: “London has become increasingly polarised from the rest of the country. Overseas investors are very much wanting to put money here.”

The value of Derwent’s property portfolio rose 3.3pc in the first half of the year, with rents up 2.8pc.

The company has secured a pre-let to Burberry in the largest letting in the West End this year so far. 

Just 1.1pc of Derwent’s space is vacant. Mr Burns said there was reasonable “pent-up demand” for West End office space against a backdrop of little development.

[...]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...y/9493634/London-safe-haven-aids-Derwent.html


----------



## SO143

gotta respect bo-jo's ideas! :bow:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Paddington Crossrail / Weston Williamson Architects*
> 
> Architects: Weston Williamson Architects
> Location: London, England
> Client: Crossrail
> Project Value: £150m
> Date: July 2009 – Ongoing
> 
> Undergoing the most significant change since the historic station was completed to Brunel’s design, the new Paddington Station, designed by Weston Williamson Architects, will provide a major new gateway for London.

























































http://www.archdaily.com/268588/paddington-crossrail-weston-williamson-architects/


----------



## SO143

LONDON | Milton Court - 'The Heron' | 112m | 35 fl | T/O


new Silk St Heron residential tower by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


New Silk St Heron residential tower by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


new Silk St Heron residential tower by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


New Heron residential tower on Silk St nears completion by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Milton Court should have been taller, but as part of an ensemble it complements the Barbican. 'Mid century' modern meets its 21st century offspring.


----------



## SO143




----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

First renders of London's newest square mile skyscraper..192m

Construction starting in 2013, which so long as it gets planning permission, will almost certainly happen, as it is being built as a bespoke HQ for insurance firm WR Berkley..no pussyfooting around waiting for pre lets with this one..


----------



## jonnyboy

love how sleak it is! that square is going to be stunning in its mix of buildings


----------



## Dale

Wow! Along with the Cheesegrater, this and other projects will certainly lend an angular aspect to the central cluster.


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## LoveAgent.

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> First renders of London's newest square mile skyscraper..192m
> 
> Construction starting in 2013, which so long as it gets planning permission, will almost certainly happen, as it is being built as a bespoke HQ for insurance firm WR Berkley..no pussyfooting around waiting for pre lets with this one...


:banana:


----------



## SO143

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> First renders of London's newest square mile skyscraper..192m
> 
> Construction starting in 2013, which so long as it gets planning permission, will almost certainly happen, as it is being built as a bespoke HQ for insurance firm WR Berkley..no pussyfooting around waiting for pre lets with this one..


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3158

New Lime Street Skyscraper Revealed

Kohn Pederson Fox's new skyscraper design for American insurance giant W.R Berkley in the City of London has been unveiled at 52-54 Lime Street. 

The scheme will be 39 floors above ground with a height of 192.1 metres, that in the spirit of previous proposals should perhaps be nicknamed "the scapel" due to its look. The prismic looking scheme features full floor to ceiling glazing and approximately 58,000 square metres of floor space over 35 floors. 

Floor plates for office accommodation will be about 2,000 square metres at the lowest part of the building where the footprint is widest, a figure equivalent to half a football field, and reduce to about 900 square metres on the upper floors as it tapers.

Building services will be provided by a southern facing core, the positioning of which will help with the solar shading of the office space. 

At ground level there will be landscaped space that helps slot the project into the existing area around the Willis Building that will allow for the creation of a new public space of a quarter of an acre in size. A ground floor retail outlet in the form of a café inspired by the original Lloyds Coffee House that birthed the insurance industry will bound onto the plaza providing al-fresco seating.

The proposal is just the latest tower for insurance companies in the area that is creating a financial industry cluster - Aon has taken the Leadenhall Building over the road, the Willis Group are next door in their tower, Lloyds of London stands a stones throw away, Aviva are on St Helen's and Swiss Reinsurance occupy the Gherkin.

If planning permission is awarded by the City of London, construction is expected to begin in 2013, with the development completed in 2017.


----------



## SO143

http://www.nce.co.uk/news/geotechni....article?blocktitle=Most-popular&contentID=-1

Deep basement progress on Merchant Square

13 August, 2012 


Construction of a 9m deep basement by P J Carey in West London is progressing well despite its close location to the Grand Union Canal and poor ground conditions at the site.

http://www.merchantsquare.co.uk/


The excavation for the 3 Merchant Square mixed-use development just off the Edgware Road at Paddington is lined with a combination of steel sheet piles and a secant piled wall. Concern over the significant and variable lateral forces imposed on the piled retaining wall meant that getting the right support for the work was essential.

Carey is using five 500t capacity MP500 Super Struts and four 150t capacity MP150 knee-braces from Groundforce to support the 100m long and 49m wide excavation.

According to Carey, the Groundfroce struts were chosen primarily to maximise the amount for working space inside the excavation so the basement slab could be cast and work could begin construction of the central core without undue interference due to supporting steelwork.


----------



## LoveAgent.

I wonder how New Lime Street will look like on the City's new skyline. Just can't wait to see other renders


----------



## SO143

Malaysia to participate in new London landmark

LONDON: The Battersea Power Station project here is set to transform the riverside district in Central London with the entry of Malaysian heavyweights.

Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk Seri Idris Jala said this is a significant project because of the participation of Sime Darby Bhd, one of the largest companies listed in Malaysia, SP Setia Bhd, Malaysia’s largest listed property developer and Employees Provident Fund (EFP).

The 15.8 hectare iconic site, housing two decommissioned coal-fired power station which stopped producing electricity in 1983, will be a new landmark in London with the development of a town centre comprising residential and commercial sites.

Residential and commercial sales launch for phase one of the project will held next year with construction work commencing in the second half of 2013.

The project development includes the regeneration of the power station, the largest brick building in Europe and the most significant surviving examples of the Art Deco architecture.

However, the power station built in the 1930s was also once known as the biggest polluter in London.
The Battersea Power Station redevelopment will involve generating power again but this time ‘green energy’ for the development site use.

Read more: http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/0...icipate-in-new-london-landmark/#ixzz25kBDRh97

http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/09/07/malaysia-to-participate-in-new-london-landmark/


----------



## SO143

^^ *GOOD BYE! *

Work on Battersea Power Station 'to go ahead'










The redevelopment of Battersea Power Station, one of the best-known sights on the London skyline, will begin later this year, its new owners have said.

The Art Deco 1930s power station and its instantly recognisable concrete chimneys are to be regenerated to form the centre of an £8 billion redevelopment of the 39-acre site on the south bank of the River Thames.

Preparatory work for the plan to build 3,500 homes, 1.7 million square feet of office space, shops and a park, will begin later this year, with ground broken in the second half of next year, the Malaysian consortium behind the plans said.

The group bought the site for £400 million earlier this year, scuppering the plans of Chelsea Football Club, which considered the site for a new stadium away from its Stamford Bridge ground.

Tan Sri Liew Kee Sin, president and chief executive of SP Setia, which with Sime Darby and the Employees Provident Fund (EPF) make up the consortium, said:

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2012-09-05/work-on-battersea-power-station-to-go-ahead/


----------



## SO143

Building is the key to restoring City confidence

Homegrown investors should show the enthusiasm of their overseas counterparts for funding large projects










06 September 2012

By the end of next year there will be concrete evidence, easy to spot from miles around. If everything goes according to plan, the first of Battersea Power Station’s four decaying chimneys will have been taken down and replaced with a reinforced concrete replica. Within three years, all four will have been swapped, at a cost of £12 million.

Only then will doubters believe that the hex on central London’s last major undeveloped riverside site has been broken. In the three decades since the power plant was decommissioned it could have become a theme park, shopping mall, housing development, or home to a circus troupe or Chelsea Football Club. Through various cycles of property boom and bust, its owners have hailed from Britain, Hong Kong, Ireland and now Malaysia.

[...]

http://www.standard.co.uk/comment/c...key-to-restoring-city-confidence-8113082.html


----------



## SO143

Battersea gets £8bn ($13bn) overhaul

The redevelopment of Battersea Power Station, one of the best-known sights on the London skyline and previously owned by the Republic’s bad bank Nama, will begin later this year, its new owners have said.

The Art Deco 1930s power station and its instantly recognisable concrete chimneys are to be regenerated to form the centre of an £8bn redevelopment of the 39-acre site on the south bank of the River Thames.

Preparatory work for the plan to build 3,500 homes, 1.7 million square feet of office space, shops and a park, will begin later this year, creating up to 26,000 new jobs, with ground broken in the second half of next year, the Malaysian consortium behind the plans said.

The group bought the site for £400m earlier this year, scuppering the plans of Chelsea Football Club, which considered the site for a new stadium away from its Stamford Bridge ground.

Tan Sri Liew Kee Sin, president and chief executive of SP Setia, which with Sime Darby and the Employees Provident Fund (EPF) make up the consortium, said there were also plans to build a Tube station on the premises that would link to the Northern Line.

Read more: http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/b...gets-8bn-overhaul-16207478.html#ixzz25kChr8dl


----------



## SO143

Kiwi architect to change London's skyline

A Christchurch architect has won the approval of London’s mayor for a radically ambitious plan to change the British city's skyline.

Sam Martin wants to build what he describes as a cycle lane in the sky.

He’ll utilise old railway embankments, and for good measure he's also got plans for the building immortalised on a Pink Floyd record sleeve.

The disused power station in Battersea, West London has been somewhat of an eyesore for more than 25 years, but now Mr Martin is set to make it a sight for sore eyes.

Read more: http://www.3news.co.nz/Kiwi-archite...3/articleID/268317/Default.aspx#ixzz25kCovHcN


----------



## SO143

£38 billion of prime residential development planned in London 

*Strong demand from overseas is fuelling a surge in London's prime residential property market with more than 15,000 units of prime residential property worth in excess of £38 billion earmarked for development over the next ten years according to EC Harris*


70% increase in pipeline size since last year

Total floor area of new development equivalent to size of Stratford Olympic Park

The annual EC Harris ‘London Prime Residential Development Pipeline’ report shows that 125 schemes are currently at various stages of site acquisition, planning and construction equating to a total floor area of nearly 20 million square feet, equivalent to the size of the Olympic Park in East London. This is an increase of approximately 70 per cent from last year’s report,

Planned development is strongest in Chelsea & Fulham with one in four (25 per cent) of the units in the pipeline located there, this is followed by developments on the South Bank (17 per cent), City and Fringe ( 12 oer cebt), Midtown (11 per cent) and Kensington (10 per cent).

2016 appears to be the peak year for delivery, with schemes totalling circa 3,800 units in a race to progress and come to market in that year alone. Two of the largest schemes on the pipeline are the major regeneration schemes planned for Earls Court and Battersea Power Station, each predicted to deliver several hundred prime residential units over the course of the next decade, reflecting that ‘prime’ is no longer confined to the likes of Mayfair or Chelsea.

Mark Farmer, Head of Residential at EC Harris said: “The size of the pipeline is a reflection of a massive vote of confidence in London and in UK plc and will have only been enhanced by this summer’s Olympics showcase. London prime residential continues to act as a magnet for global investment, and offers clear opportunities for properly organised and funded developers and investors to generate healthy returns. However, this positivity is tempered by some notes of caution. There are significant risks to the realisation of the pipeline including the sustainability of the unprecedented levels of international investor and sales demand fuelling the lower end of the prime market, a lack of development funding and a scalability of specialist development skills needed to deliver these opportunities.”

http://www.theconstructionindex.co....ime-residential-development-planned-in-london

^^ £38 billions? :shocked::shocked:


----------



## LondonFox

You do realise that they are *NOT* knocking the power station down right?

They can't. It is a protected and grade 1 listed building.

It is here to stay.


----------



## SO143

SOM submits Stratford skyscraper for planning

SOM has submitted a planning application to the Olympic Development Authority for this 42-storey, mixed-use development by Stratford Station, near the Olympic Park in east London.

The scheme features a 150-bedroom hotel, 253 residential units and 300m² of retail or office space.


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

The Place

by *Medenine*


----------



## SO143

Manhattan Loft Gardens, London

Published on 12-09-2012 by Skyscrapernews.com









A Look At Manhattan Loft Gardens. Copyright Holder - Hayes Davidson

The 2012 was promised to have a regenerative effect on Stratford in east London. It's too soon to tell the extent of that but one company that's certainly betting it'll be the case is high-end developer, the Manhattan Loft Corporation.

Marketing on the scheme has begun with the developer asking an hitherto unprecedented £860,000 for a two bedroom apartment in Stratford, a sum of money that would be unimaginable for the area only a few months ago. 

Of course the building might have something to do with it - the scheme is a double cantilevered tower designed by Skidmore Owings and Merrill that promises some of the best quality residential apartments in London. 
From the piazza that connects with Stratford International Station, the railway hub that Deutsche Bahn are aiming at running services to, entry to the building is through a triple height lobby aimed by the architects as not only being an entrance but a community hub.

Above this, the apartments themselves are split into 13 different configurations with heavy involvement from Paris-based interior architecture firm, Studio KO. An emphasis is placed on creating internal height within, including double height living areas and floor to ceiling glazing.

The cantilevers of the building aren't just for show but to create spaces that can be used as gardens for the residents to enjoy. Should you desire you'll be able to book one and hold an al-fresco dinner party for you and your friends. Residents will also be able to enjoy the services of the hotel that takes up part of the building, including a quick dip in the pool and a rooftop bar to guzzle cocktails in.

To enjoy this sort of living standard however you can expect to pay about £800 per square foot for an average apartment in the scheme, over twice the going rate for the area. Those with pockets deep enough will be able to move in once construction of the 42-floor tower is finished in 2016.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3163


----------



## Steveb

jamiefearon said:


> It's designed with underwater tunnels linking too 3 on-land terminals, two each side of the estuary and one in between Canary Wharf and Stratford.


Thanks,


----------



## Axelferis

new airport is an utopia


----------



## SO143

Europe’s tallest residential tower in London gets planning go ahead 

*Planning consent granted for 200m (£400m) Vauxhall towers*









by administrator *gothicform*

Friday, 14 September 2012 
Europe’s tallest residential tower is set to be built in Vauxhall central London with a decision that is regarded as demonstrating the government's new hands off approach to planning and housing delivery.
Ministers have confirmed that they will not seek to call in the planning application for Green Property's £500 million One Nine Elms scheme in Vauxhall which includes a 200 meter tower. 

The project becomes the tallest residential tower to gain planning consent without going to public inquiry after UK Secretary of State Eric Pickles confirmed that planning consent for the project, a collaboration between Green and their Development Managers CIT, would not be called in by his department.

Coming just four days after the Chancellor George Osborne signalled a major deregulation of planning laws as a means of boosting the British construction industry, the decision will enable the creation of up to 1,000 jobs during and after construction.

The scheme had the backing of London Mayor, Boris Johnson, who in a letter to Eric Pickles on 31 August urged him to; ‘Demonstrate the Government's commitment to economic growth and allow this decision to proceed at the local level’.

‘The decision of the Secretary of State not to call in the ONE project is a ringing endorsement of the hard work that the development team have devoted to delivering a scheme which is of the highest architectural standards and will bring real benefits to this area of London. We have worked closely with the London borough of Wandsworth and neighbouring Lambeth, the Greater London Authority and Mayor, to deliver a scheme which had the support of local community groups, and now the Secretary of State,’ said Michael Tapp, director of Green Property.



‘We have achieved a lot in 18 months which is a testament to the spirit of co-operation we have found with all involved. At a time of concern about the state of the property industry this decision sends a strong message that Government supports the development industry and believes in supporting growth and jobs,’ he added. 

The twin tower development, designed by architects Kohn Pederson Fox (KPF), will be built on the site of the current 22 storey Market Towers building. When complete it will have a 50 storey, 200 meter City Tower and 43 storey, 160.5 meter River Tower which will have 487 high quality new homes, including 51 affordable, 11,000 square meters of modern office space, a 209 room four star hotel and 720 square meters of retail space.

http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/europe-london-tallest-tower-201209146939.html


----------



## Minsk

*Weston Williamson's design for Pudding Mill Lane is currently under construction as part of Crossrail's attempts to increase the capacity of London's transport networks*

Weston Williamson is the project architect for the new Pudding Mill Lane DLR station. The station is part of Crossrail's major developments to increase the capacity of London's rail-based transport networks.

The starting point in the design process, was to conduct an analysis of the existing urban context and the proposals for the Olympic legacy masterplan. The Pudding Mill Lane area is surrounded by rivers on three sides and a railway viaduct to the north. As such the site is land locked with very few routes into and out of the area. The station site is a key location, adjacent to the only routes north into the Olympic Park beneath the railway viaduct.

The station will be the only building in this location until the Legacy masterplan develops and it is therefore critical that the station and urban design create a sense of place and can be relevant as the masterplan develops and act as a catalyst for urban regeneration.

The new 93m long DLR station is located south of, and adjacent to, the Great Eastern Main Line railway embankment and comprises a raised platform level at 7m above surface level, enclosed by a canopy which extends a further 4m above platform level. An enclosed undercroft also includes general floor-space, which can be utilized as retail space as the masterplan develops around the station.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Minsk

*First building to be classified as carbon neutral in the City of London*

800,140 ft² Nomura's new headquarters have been recognised for their role in extending and transforming the character of the river embankment by adding over 30% more public space on the site including: a new accessible bridge link over Upper Thames Street; an enhanced Riverside Walk; and the largest riverside square in the City of London. The glazed riverside buildings have a massive five-storey timber shading structure redolent of historic wharf structures, and responsive timber louvres, which protect the lower pavilion.

The small environmental footprint was achieved through design decisions including the retention of over 30% of the original structure on the site, and reusing of the existing imperial foundations to support the new metric column grid above. These environmental savings reduced construction costs, the time on site and carbon footprint.

The building facing the river is the first to be classified as carbon neutral in the City of London. The team worked to improve and promote sustainability by considering energy, materials, waste, biodiversity, water use and the community during design, demolition and construction. The 20,000 square feet roof terrace that overlooks the Thames is also the largest in the City of London. Green sedum roof areas, hosting photovoltaic cells, were installed on the main roof at Level 11 and landscaped grassed terraces were provided on Levels 5 and 6. One Angel Lane uses half the energy consumption of an equivalent benchmark building and was a natural match for Nomura's sustainable aspirations.

As part of their green awareness campaign, Nomura has put in a place a number of key initiatives that expand upon the sustainable aspects of their new home. These include waste recycling systems that have more than doubled the amount of waste recycled each month, establishing cycle to work schemes, carbon working groups, and environmental representatives.

The benefits to the staff and local community become clearest in the way Nomura have chosen to occupy the roof terraces. A kitchen garden has been created by volunteers from Nomura's switchboard, which is now harvesting vegetables, fruits, and herbs to be used in the dining area. Updates on the garden's progress are available to all via the Green Nomura Intranet site, which includes a blog on the food harvested and a webcast from the client kitchen.

Green Nomura has partnered with The Golden Bee Company, by installing two bee hives on the roof of the 11th Floor. Dave Crowley, Nomura' Environmental manager describes the enthusiasm for the project: "more than 100 staff have visited the hives already - they love it. Every Friday the Golden Company bee guardians [the social enterprise which manages the hives] come in and talk to the staff. Staff wear bee suits and watch how they work. They explain how they thrive, the life cycle of the bee and the problems that bees are having globally. We have a long list of staff who want to go up there."

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## SO143

*H10 London Waterloo* 4*




















Lobby 










Room









Waterloo Suite









Habitación Doble









Больше фоток


----------



## SO143

New architects appointed for Wood Wharf










Canary Wharf Group plc has appointed architecture firm Terry Farrell and Partners (Farrells) to create a new masterplan for Wood Wharf, one of central London’s largest and most prestigious future development sites. 

The Group is revising the masterplan for the Wood Wharf site to cater for evolving market requirements. The new office, residential and retail development aims to attract a broader mix of future tenants, including growing firms in the creative media, technology and telecommunications sectors, building on the success of adjacent Canary Wharf and the Tech City cluster. 

Canary Wharf Group acquired the full rights to develop the site in January this year from previous joint venture partners Canal and River Trust (previously British Waterways) and Ballymore. The 20 acre site, which is immediately east of Canary Wharf, currently has outline planning approval for 4.7m sq. ft. of mixed use office, retail and residential space, about one third of the size of the existing Canary Wharf estate. 

The new Wood Wharf masterplan will be designed to improve integration with the surrounding residential community; provide flexible, bespoke office space for the dynamic business growth sectors in London and create unique cultural and retail amenities that will add to the East End’s reputation as the creative heart of London. The design brief will also call for attractive new waterside parks, European style-streets and squares as well as environmentally sustainable buildings. Overall density is likely to be similar to the currently consented masterplan, with an increased proportion of residential space, catering for increased demand for people to live close to their workplace. 

Ahead of development, the Group is looking at a range of temporary uses for Wood Wharf and has already installed temporary waterside parks and landscaping. These could include work space for start up companies, pop-up restaurants and cafés, street markets and performance spaces. The site hosted several of the world’s largest super yachts during the London 2012 games, which attracted thousands of visitors.

Sir George Iacobescu CBE, Chairman and Chief Executive of Canary Wharf Group plc said: “We are very pleased to welcome Terry Farrell and Partners on to the team to develop the design for Wood Wharf. The successful development of this site will be another massive piece added to the East End’s regeneration jigsaw. We can help London’s digital economy continue to thrive by providing growing businesses with bespoke office space and amenities, in close proximity to excellent transport, talent, clients and capital. The development of Wood Wharf will enhance London’s reputation as a business, lifestyle and cultural capital and further shift the City’s centre of gravity eastwards.”

[...]

http://www.property-magazine.eu/new-architects-appointed-for-wood-wharf-22405.html


----------



## Quicksilver

SO143 said:


> Больше фоток


You've started to write in Russian


----------



## SO143

^ 


IMG_8879_DL by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


IMG_8939_DL by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Sixty London | Farringdon Road | 10f | U/C











IMG_1797 by danm77, on Flickr


IMG_1796 by danm77, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *London’s Tech City to get high-speed Internet and secure cloud services for startups*
> 
> Officially launched today, The Shoreditch Network is working to deliver a high-speed fibre infrastructure and secure cloud services to a cluster of businesses in East London.
> 
> As the UK government keeps highlighting the importance of Britain becoming a centre for technical and financial excellence and companies like Amazon, Google and Huawei invest big money in further development, there is a need for the critical infrastructures to be updated and support this ideal.
> 
> This means that not only businesses working in technology be able to use the tools they need to create and grow business, but also elements such as office space to rent and of course places to live need to be accessibly-priced to encourage a stable community.
> 
> The Shoreditch Network is a step along this path, it’s a collaboration between three Tech City-based businesses – bandwidth infrastructure provider euNetworks, leading cloud hosting provider Carrenza, and network specialists Optimity.
> 
> The East London tech area is bandwidth hungry to say the least. euNetworks has already started connecting a number of buildings in the Shoreditch area to its high-speed fibre network. It is now rolling out to reach more buildings and streets in the area.
> Saving money and time
> 
> The Shoreditch Network will deliver scalable bandwidth, networking and cloud based IT services to local businesses so that startups especially can grow naturally while not worrying so much about whether the connectivity they may need will be available.
> 
> As startups are often both nimble and cash-strapped the services are quick to install and according to the project, at least 20% cheaper than current alternatives. According to The Shoreditch Network, for 50Mb dedicated Internet access, alternative suppliers’ ‘standard lead time’ was between 45 and 70 working days. The Shoreditch Networks’ lead time is 10 working days. For point-to-point 1Gigabit Ethernet, the alternative supplier quoted 33-60 working days. The Shoreditch Network’s lead time is 20 working days or less for this service.
> 
> The hope is that the network will not only support the existing businesses in the area but also draw in other big players from around the world. Culture Secretary Maria Miller welcomed the arrival of the Shoreditch Network, saying: “Tech City is a real British success story, and this initiative will help it go from strength to strength. Ultra-fast connectivity and cloud services will help attract even more tech and digital companies to Shoreditch, helping bring fresh investment and new jobs to the capital.”
> High speeds and a greener initiative
> 
> The Shoreditch Network has already pre-connected several shared offices within Shoreditch to its fibre network, and using radio links can quickly and securely connect (within two weeks) many more offices in Shoreditch.
> 
> According to the company, almost all office buildings within Shoreditch can be directly connected to the fibre network based on tests to date. That just leaves the rest of the UK to get some high-speed connections at home and at work outside of the capital.
> 
> Along with providing change for businesses, the arrival of tech companies in the area will also have an impact on the environment. Also launching today, Carbon Voyage and RDC have joined forces to launch an IT recycling initiative to promote greater sustainability efforts in Tech City.
> 
> The free scheme will enable companies to call upon the service and have unwanted IT equipment picked up from their premises for recycling. Proceeds generated from the recycling can then be passed on to The Prince’s Trust, which supports unemployed young people into jobs.


http://thenextweb.com/uk/2012/09/13...fast-internet-secure-cloud-services-startups/


----------



## SO143

City Approves New Minories Hotel Tower










This new hotel-driven project designed by Mackay and Partners for the edge of the fringe of the City of London has been recently approved by the Corporation's planning committee.

The scheme is being developed by Endurance Land and sits on part of the defunct Beetham Trinity project that fell victim to the financial crash of 2008 at 24-26 Minories, the address the project takes its name after.

The development consists of a part 7 part 16 storey hotel with 291 bedrooms plus a ground floor bar. Sadly there won't be a restaurant on the top floor, this is instead to be occupied by plant machinery. Occupying the hotel will be the Motel One brand.

In terms of the scale of the scheme, the proposed 16 floors fits in with nearby medium rise buildings such as Latham House and St Clare House which are 13 and 15 storeys respectively. 

The shorter part of the building is situated nearest Minories allowing the scheme to be set back from the road fitting in in terms of scale with the lower part of Latham House which it neighbours. It boasts solid white cladding that contrasts with the blue glazing of the taller hotel element. Decorating the blue glass will be vertical strips of medium blue and red, with the façade overrun that conceals the plant floor having lighter glazing added to it too.

Approval of the development marks the latest part of a plan by the City of London to allow for the creation of a greater number of hotel rooms within their boundaries, the shortage of which has been seen as something hampering their position as the leading business district in the capital.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3165


----------



## RobertWalpole

SO143 said:


> Sixty London | Farringdon Road | 10f | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1797 by danm77, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1796 by danm77, on Flickr


Nice!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## SO143

Reconstruction
*2008-present*
*Greenwich*


Apartments at Kidbrooke Village, SE9 by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


Townhouses at City Point, Kidbrooke Village SE9 by se9_london, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village by se9_london, on Flickr


​


----------



## Minsk

*New landmark building for Siemens creates the world’s largest exhibition dedicated to the sustainable future of cities*

A Sustainable Cities Initiative by Siemens, conceived by Wilkinson Eyre Architects, has recently opened in London. The Crystal is a dramatic form with a glazed structure, creating a new independent global hub for debates on sustainable urban living and development. 

The space within houses exhibition spaces, conference facilities and a technology and innovation centre. The architects designed the building to achieve the highest international sustainability credentials for a building (BREEAM Outstanding and LEED Platinum).

The structure is located by the Royal Victoria Dock, adjacent to the Emirates Air Line cable car, also designed by the architects. It will be home to Siemens' global Centre of Competence Cities, a team of multi-disciplinary urban experts, which aims to encourage the growth of sustainable cities through partnerships, research and expert collaboration.

In addition to this, The Crystal will house the world's largest exhibition on the future of cities. The interactive exhibition will guide visitors through the urban infrastructure of the future, focusing on possibilities for sustainable mobility, building technologies, power and water supplies, and healthcare.

Conceived by Wilkinson Eyre Architects, the form draws inspiration from the form of a crystal. The crystalline geometry of the architecture forms a series of angular shapes, creating a distinctive architectural focal point for the area. As the building occupies a prominent space, it has been designed as 'a pavilion in a park'.

The design does not have front and back facades or a traditionally defined roof. Instead it has been conceived as a set of facets which creates a striking impression when viewed from street level and when seen from above.

The envelope of the crystal-shaped design aims to both reflect the building's context whilst also having a degree of transparency to help connect the building with its surroundings. This careful use of translucent and mainly opaque glazing has been designed to minimise the running costs of the building.

The angularity of the external skin of the building makes for interesting and varied interior spaces, designed by PBP+W. Making up the exhibition spaces is a large mezzanine with a sensory film experience theatre contained within a white curved fabric shape, which contrasts the bright red shell of the auditorium on the opposite side of the street. 

With Arup leading on the environmental engineering of the project, the Crystal has been designed to embrace certain technical themes including: an all-electric and consumes no fossil fuels on site and a progressive water agenda with rainwater being harvested and cleaned to drinking quality. 

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## SO143

Pics by *Chest*


----------



## djm160190

^^What is being constructed there?


----------



## SO143

Shard mirrors by Nicky McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## LoveAgent.

Brighter view at The City


----------



## SO143

:cheers:


----------



## Atmosphere

Is the rest of the old roof of the trainstation also getting replaced (the part with the small pyramids on top)? The new roof is so much better :drool:


----------



## SO143

New Moves To Redevelop Arrowhead Quay










Remember Arrowhead Quay, the long delayed approved office development near Canary Wharf that's been hanging around for a decade or so? Well it seems like the project may be replaced by 50 and 55 storey residential towers if a new scoping report ever translates into something else. 

The nascent proposals drawn up by ENVIRON for Arrowhead Commercial Ltd feature towers of between 161.5 metres and 177.5 metres in height with 47,500 square metres of space which translates into 772 new apartments. 

It's likely that the lowest two floors of the towers would be taken up by other uses such as retail, cafes or restaurants to further animate the dockside area. As one would expect from such a large number of apartments a new children's playspace is also included, along with 56 basement parking spaces.

This isn't the first time that residential use has been mooted for the site. Back in 2002 Skidmore, Owings and Merrill worked up a mixed use scheme that had a 111 metre tall residential tower as its centerpiece with 298 apartments.

This proposal was later dropped in favour of an office-led approach by Ballymore that the developers hoped would lure a large company there much in the same way that Canary Wharf was then attracting banks. This plan however failed leading to the decade-long developmental impasse that continues today.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3167


----------



## SO143

London borough plans £50m housing estate regeneration

Camden council in London is advertising for a design and build contractor for a £50m housing estate regeneration project.

The Maiden Lane housing estate in London NW1 is in need of extensive repairs and refurbishment. To meet the cost, and to provide additional housing, the council has drawn up proposals for redevelopment on the industrial estate and York Way frontage.

Planning permission is being sought for construction of a 20-storey block of flats and nine lower rise blocks. To make way for these, two existing blocks and the industrial estate will be demolished.

The council hopes to start construction in April 2013 and completed by the end of March 2016.

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/london-borough-plans-50m-housing-estate-regeneration


----------



## SO143

Good News: British Land plans to construct a £1.2bn boost for the economy










British Land’s current construction programme will contribute an estimated £1.2bn to the UK economy and support 32,300 jobs until 2015, figures have revealed.

Accountancy firm PwC said projects including the Leadenhall building in the City of London and Whiteley shopping centre in Hampshire will provide a timely boost over the next three years as the country fights its way out of recession.

British Land has committed £2.1bn of investment to create 2.3m sq ft of office space and 1.7m sq ft of retail space by 2015.

The biggest impact will come from the company’s 5 Broadgate development in London, which is expected to contribute £383m. This is scheduled to compete in 2014 and will be the UK headquarters of UBS, the Swiss banking group.

Chris Grigg, chief executive of British Land, said: “There is much debate about how we might rebalance the UK economy and ensure all regions benefit from economic growth more equally.

[...]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-construct-a-1.2bn-boost-for-the-economy.html


----------



## SO143

Student schemes boost HE Simm

Merseyside-based HE Simm has won four contracts for its student accommodation division.










The contracts, for mechanical, electrical and plumbing (MEP) work on student housing schemes in London, Leeds, Liverpool and Oxford, are together worth more than £13m.

In London, HE Simm will deliver the MEP works for Downing Construction at Portal Way, North Acton. The accommodation encompasses 80,000sq ft and 184 studio rooms. HE Simm will deliver mechanical, electrical and public health services including ventilation, fan coil units, drainage, power, lighting, security and fire systems. Works begin in October 2012.

Ocon Construction has appointed HE Simm as MEP contractor on its student accommodation development at Crown Place, University Of Liverpool. The scheme, the second phase that HE Simm has worked on, will provide 1259 student bedrooms by July 2014.

[...]

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/student-accommodation-boosts-he-simm


----------



## SO143

McLaren wins first phase of new Spurs stadium










Tottenham Hotspur has confirmed McLaren Construction as main contractor to deliver a new Sainsbury’s supermarket which forms the first phase of its new stadium plans.

The store will be located to the north of the proposed new £400m stadium and construction work starts this month.

McLaren was responsible for the successful delivery of Spurs new £45m state-of-the-art Training Centre in Enfield.

Paul Phillips, Project Director said: “We look forward to working with McLaren Construction, who have been a good partner during the construction of our new Training Centre.

“By appointing McLaren, we shall again be able to ensure that the new supermarket development is delivered in line with a strict contractor code of conduct similar to that which was employed in Enfield, and that our construction partners will take a responsible and sensitive approach to building within our community.”

Kevin Taylor, Chairman, McLaren Group said: “After the successful completion of the Club’s Training Centre, we are very proud to be awarded the contract for phase 1 of the development of the Club’s existing site.

“This award is testament to the strong partnership between McLaren and Tottenham Hotspur, and we look forward to continuing to build this relationship for the future.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2012/09/18/mclaren-wins-first-phase-of-new-spurs-stadium/


----------



## SO143

Construction of Europe's largest man-made coastal reserve gets under way

The UK's Environment Secretary Owen Paterson is to officially launch Europe’s most ambitious man-made coastal nature project that will guarantee a place for tens of thousands of migratory birds, and combat the threats from climate change and coastal flooding.

Wallasea Island in the Thames Estuary will be transformed from levee-protected farmland into a thriving wetland, twice the size of the City of London and teeming with bird and marine life.

The landmark project, never before attempted on this scale in Europe, has been made possible through a unique partnership between the RSPB and Crossrail.

Crossrail will deliver 4.5 million tonnes of clean earth from the construction of major new rail tunnels under London to help build the nature reserve at Wallasea. The earth will be used to create higher and lower ground to restore the wetland landscape of mudflats, saltmarsh and lagoons last seen 400 years ago.

The loss of coastal habitat over the past 400 years has been dramatic. Without projects like Wallasea Island, rising sea levels are threatening to see another 1,000 hectares lost in the next decade.

http://www.sandandgravel.com/news/article.asp?v1=16342


----------



## SO143

Morgan Sindall starts on £30m Chancery Lane office block

Developer Derwent London has awarded Morgan Sindall a £30m contract to build a commercial development on London’s Chancery Lane










The project includes the demolition of the existing buildings at 40-45 Chancery Lane and the design and construction of a seven-storey office building that will provide 102,000 sq ft net of office space with retail at ground floor.

Work has already started on site to demolish the existing buildings and retain one façade and the development is due to be completed in September 2014.

The development has been designed by architects Bennetts Associatesto incorporate the existing building at Tooks Court around a central courtyard that will be accessible to the public during the day.

Materials for the development will be sustainably sourced, the contractor said, and the building will incorporate a number of features such as green roofs, fair faced concrete, chilled plasterboard ceilings, low energy lighting and presence detection. It is on track to achieve a BREEM Excellent rating.

Peter Jacobs, managing director of Morgan Sindall’s London office, said: “We are very pleased to have been appointed to this ambitious, distinctive scheme by Derwent London, which will deliver flexible Grade A office space in the centre of London’s legal district.

“Our London team has a particular focus on high-quality, sustainable office space and is well versed in delivering projects which blend historic features with state of the art, contemporary workplace environments.”

The project team includes quantity surveyor Davis Langdon, services engineer Arup, structural engineer AKTII and architects Bennetts Associates.

http://www.theconstructionindex.co....dall-starts-on-30m-chancery-lane-office-block


----------



## jamiefearon

^^ Are the external walls fair faced concrete? I hope not!!!!


----------



## Mr Bricks

SO143 said:


> Morgan Sindall starts on £30m Chancery Lane office block
> 
> Developer Derwent London has awarded Morgan Sindall a £30m contract to build a commercial development on London’s Chancery Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project includes the demolition of the existing buildings at 40-45 Chancery Lane and the design and construction of a seven-storey office building that will provide 102,000 sq ft net of office space with retail at ground floor.
> 
> Work has already started on site to demolish the existing buildings and retain one façade and the development is due to be completed in September 2014.
> 
> The development has been designed by architects Bennetts Associatesto incorporate the existing building at Tooks Court around a central courtyard that will be accessible to the public during the day.
> 
> Materials for the development will be sustainably sourced, the contractor said, and the building will incorporate a number of features such as green roofs, fair faced concrete, chilled plasterboard ceilings, low energy lighting and presence detection. It is on track to achieve a BREEM Excellent rating.
> 
> Peter Jacobs, managing director of Morgan Sindall’s London office, said: “We are very pleased to have been appointed to this ambitious, distinctive scheme by Derwent London, which will deliver flexible Grade A office space in the centre of London’s legal district.
> 
> “Our London team has a particular focus on high-quality, sustainable office space and is well versed in delivering projects which blend historic features with state of the art, contemporary workplace environments.”
> 
> The project team includes quantity surveyor Davis Langdon, services engineer Arup, structural engineer AKTII and architects Bennetts Associates.
> 
> http://www.theconstructionindex.co....dall-starts-on-30m-chancery-lane-office-block


Poor design. The current building is a good looking old building that seems to be in perfect condition.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Wembley City 
Update*
A small photo report of the construction site from Me 
More info about the project: Wembley Regeneration Thread

*Hilton Hotel*
(Finished)

































































*Brent Civic Centre*





























































































*London Design Outlet*












*Park Inn + Victoria Hall*


----------



## SO143

:cheers:


----------



## SO143

SO143 said:


> * 1 Commercial St Tower* | U/C | The City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *skyscrapernews*











by *1001001*


----------



## SO143

_DSC0693 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## WtS

pakboy said:


> *Hollywood comes to Kent: Paramount Pictures unveils plan for £2bn theme park to rival Disneyland Paris that will create 27,000 jobs
> *
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ival-Disneyland-Paris-create-27-000-jobs.html



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553041

New thread is here. But yes it's exciting! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Avant Garde - 74 metres - 24 floors*

by *cybertect*.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Canada Water Library + Ontario Point*


----------



## SO143

London's New Master

Elegant, evocative and truly enormous; The Shard, London's new Master, is the glittering cloud-poking pinnacle of exogenous investment on British shores, but is there a point behind the sky-pricking?

The Shard is stunning. Renzo Piano’s 21st century glass spire of sky-scraping bravado is no doubt a picturesque landmark, however it has the potential to transcend its current power as a single building and become the protagonist for the resuscitation of Britain’s fledgling construction trade through further foreign investment. 

But is the sprouting summit of Southwark simply endemic of the world economic crisis? Will history see The Shard as just another chapter in the ‘skyscraper curse’? Or, will the ‘vertical city’ stand as a captivating effigy of potential future successes of London’s building business? At Construction Digital, we’ve picked the brains of industry experts, architects, plus The Shard’s contractors themselves to find out.

http://www.constructiondigital.com/architectural_design/londons-new-master









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikefarquhar/8062324658/sizes/l/in/photostream/


London Skyline by EricP2x, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*The Crystal* (One of the most eco-friendly buildings in the world)

by *Vladimir Zakharov*


----------



## SO143

DB Schenker Logistics opens new hq London Heathrow










October 9 - Schenker Limited, the UK arm of the global services provider DB Schenker Logistics, has opened its new headquarters building at London Heathrow airport. The 9,900 sq m facility, which will also be the company's main airfreight hub for the UK.

“The facility is perfectly located for access to all areas of the airport and our 15 year lease, shows real commitment to London Heathrow”, says Helgi Ingolfsson, managing director, Schenker Limited.

The new corporate office is constructed as a ‘green building’, which is designed to achieve 25 percent lower CO2 emissions than the standard and also features low and zero carbon air source heat pumps which service both office comfort cooling and warehouse under-floor heating. There is also rainwater harvesting, a heat recovery ventilation system and both PIR (passive infrared) and photoelectric lighting controls. This means less emission of carbon dioxide and thus will contribute to the group’s sustainability strategy DB 2020, said a company statement.

http://www.heavyliftpfi.com/content/NewsItem.aspx?id=4875


----------



## SO143

Developer plans rival to Disneyland Paris in Kent

*London Resort Company Holdings is looking to build a £2bn ($3.2bn) Hollywood entertainment resort to rival Disneyland Paris in Kent.*










Development Securities will help build a £2 billion entertainment and leisure resort at Ebbsfleet Kent, in a partnership with Lafarge SA, and construction firm Brookfield Multiplex Group.

Developers London Resort Company Holdings have been granted a licence from Paramount Pictures to use its name on a resort on Swanscombe Peninsula.

The company is now looking for investment for the project.

However, Gravesham Friends of the Earth has warned about flooding on the site near Dartford and a rise in traffic.

The developers have estimated the resort could create 27,000 jobs. Dartford and Gravesham borough councils said they supported the plan.

The 900-acre brownfield site is next to Ebbsfleet International station, which is 17 minutes from London St Pancras and two hours from Paris.

Judy Duffield, from Gravesham Friends of the Earth, said congestion on the A2 and Dartford Crossing would need to be addressed before the project was given the go-ahead.

'Flood plain'

"We need to encourage people to use public transport and the council needs to have a plan," she said.

"We also need to look at the issue of flooding. It is a flood plain and therefore we need to keep as much of the green area as possible."

Plans for the resort include Europe's "largest" indoor water park and a Hollywood-inspired theme park.

Roger Vickerman, a professor of economics at the University of Kent, said the site might not provide the economic regeneration needed in the area.

"We've already seen the loss of a number of very high profile [scientific] research type jobs in the county and we need something that is going to bring high value added in," he said.

"[The resort] will be good in terms of creating employment, but are they the sort of jobs entirely of the type we need in Kent?"

The developers said they hoped to be able to open in 2018.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-19881184


----------



## SO143

Legal dispute over London’s Pinnacle










The stalled construction of what could become the tallest skyscraper in London’s financial district has become the subject of a legal dispute. Brookfield Construction (UK), the contractor, is suing the developers of the planned 63-storey Pinnacle Tower on Bishopsgate, alleging breach of contract and non-payment of fees.

Work on the £1bn building – designed by the architects Kohn Pedersen Fox – came to a halt nearly a year ago after the developer struggled to secure the finance to continue the project. It was the second time construction had come to a halt after an earlier delay in 2011.

The core of the 288m tower has been built to just seven storeys and Brookfield has vacated the site and removed all its signage – a move that is understood to be driven by embarrassment at being associated with a project now known as “the stump”. The future of the building – with its signature corkscrew shape – remains uncertain. It is understood that Brookfield’s £593m fixed-price construction contract is in two parts and the contractor is now looking for assurances that the second part can be fulfilled. Although developers had hoped to exploit a shortage of high quality office space, the financial crisis has meant many companies are reluctant to sign pre-let deals that make such speculative schemes viable.

London skyscrapers the Shard, the Pinnacle, the Walkie Talkie, the Cheesegrater and the tower at 100 Bishopsgate are all at various stages of development and struggling to find office deals. According to court papers obtained by Building Magazine, Brookfield is seeking £14.95m in unpaid fees for The Pinnacle No 1 Ltd – the special purpose vehicle that owns the scheme and which is named as the first defendant. A second parallel claim, within the same proceedings, for £15.58m was made against parent companies The Pinnacle Holdings Ltd and The Pinnacle Ltd, who are named as the second and third defendants. Sedco, the Saudi Arabian financial-backer of the project, and Brookfield declined to comment on the process.

The central London office construction market has slowed considerably in the past year after remaining relatively buoyant during the recession. Commercial construction is expected to fall 3 per cent this year and a further 3 per cent next year, according to forecasts from the Construction Products Association. Noble Francis, economics director at the CPA, said: “Given that the Pinnacle is worth £1bn, double the value of the recently opened Shard, it is unsurprising to see it go on hold again in January given the current economic environment. And furthermore, it is unlikely that it will come back online in the next 12 months.”

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/9845f194-0e45-11e2-8b92-00144feabdc0.html#axzz28o1BWPUn


----------



## SO143

LONDON HEATHROW COMPLETES CONSTRUCTION OF NEW T2 SATELLITE PIER










London Heathrow has completed construction of the new 522-metre satellite pier at Terminal 2 – known as T2B.

Up to 20 million travellers a year will use the new €3.1 billion Terminal 2, which airport bosses say will “transform the passenger experience”.

The pier will have 16 boarding gates and will be connected to the main Terminal 2 by a walkway beneath the airfield.

Construction work began on the satellite pier in October 2010. A 575,000 cubic metres excavation was carried out to depths of 15 metres below ground, while at the same time building above ground.

All earth excavated from the site has been recycled, and thousands of tonnes of clay have been taken off airport to build into a new landscaped hill nearby.

Steve Morgan, Director of Capital for Heathrow, said: “We have reached a significant point in the construction of the satellite pier of Terminal 2. When completed, Terminal 2 will deliver bright, modern and practical facilities to our passengers and airlines – all part of our vision to make every journey better.”

There are three other key elements to Terminal 2:

- the new main terminal, which topped out in February 2012

- a new multistorey car park

- the re-development of the road system connecting T2

Terminal 2 is due to open to passengers in 2014 and is part of the five-year, €6 billion transformation of Heathrow, which began after the opening of the €5.4 billion Terminal 5 in 2008.

http://www.airport-world.com/news-a...mpletes-construction-of-new-t2-satellite-pier


----------



## SO143

Microsoft moves into Silicon Roundabout, London

Microsoft today became the latest US computing giant to invest in east London’s burgeoning technology hub as its social networking subsidiary, Yammer, opened a major new office.

Yammer, which provides social networks for corporate clients, has also set up a developer centre — its first outside its San Francisco headquarters — at the site on Great Eastern Street near Old Street, which has been dubbed Silicon Roundabout. The area has been named Tech City by the Government in a bid to woo technology firms and others including Google and Amazon have opened offices nearby in recent months.

Yammer, which Microsoft bought in June for $1.2 billion (£729 million), opened its first office in London 16 months ago and has already increased its team from three to 85 in the capital. The new office will serve as Yammer’s headquarters for Europe, the Middle East and Africa.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...ft-moves-into-silicon-roundabout-8152447.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kings Cross - Plot T6*

by *gothicform*.


----------



## SO143

50-storey tower of luxury flats gets green light

Construction starts in 2013



















http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/6351


----------



## Steveb

I love that building


----------



## SO143

by *chest*.










the construction chest


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Just found my new wallpaper :cheers:


----------



## hugh

Amazing shot there - a great early 21st century architectural mix.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great to see Beetham Tower going ahead.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Rathbone Market - 74 metres - 22 floors*

by *gothicform*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lewisham Regeneration*



SE9 said:


> The tallest building has topped out.
> 
> Photo courtesy of the Crossfields blog, taken from the Distillery Tower (Deptford) during an Open House session - http://crossfields.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/view-from-seager-distillery-tower.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2nd tallest building (yellow-brick block, taller brother to the already completed one) has yet to rise:


----------



## SO143

wow


----------



## cybertect

St Botolph's House by Nicholas Grimshaw

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466310


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by* cybertect*.


----------



## Sadam95

*Detailed Plans Surface For Battersea Phase One*

A new and more detailed planning application has been filed for the redevelopment of Battersea Power Station, one of the most important regeneration sites in London.

The 10 million square foot project will be constructed in a series of phases starting with building RS1 which sits on the west of the site adjacent to the southern part of the mainline rail line that runs from the likes of Brighton to Victoria.

L-shaped RS-1A has been designed by Ian Simpson Architects and will consist of apartments along with much of the community element of the scheme occupying the ground floor. The northern part of the ground floor nearest the river Thames that makes up the arm of the L will have food and drink outlets.

The guiding principle behind the design of the building has been to realise the almost impossible idea that every resident should have a view of the River Thames or Battersea Power Station, something that has been achieved thanks to the snaking footprint the building has. 

Ian Simpson Architects has divided the building into a series of glazed blocks that give the bulk of it the appearance it may have escaped from a container port. Each rectangular glass block above the ground floor is four storeys high and laid on its side with gaps between for external balconies. At points nearest the Thames there is a substantial cantilever above the ground floor that creates a sheltered overhang to help protect the customers of eateries from the rain.

The upper floors of the building are set along the length of the L and stepped to provide a series of roof terraces for occupiers of the penthouses to enjoy. In addition to this, as one would expect from an Ian Simpson designed scheme, apartments will have enclosed balconies similar to those that have made his previous living spaces on Deansgate in Manchester so popular.

Fitting in with this is Building RS-1B that runs tightly along the western boundary of the site. Coming from the pens of de Rijke Marsh Morgan Architects this steps down rapidly in height from north to south. Between the eastern side of 1B and the western side of 1A will be a large landscaped podium courtyard landscaped by Exterior Architecture and LDA Design. Overseeing the whole thing, as he has with the masterplan so far, will be Rafael Vinoly.

Work on the phase one buildings is due to start in 2013 for a 2016 finish, whilst simultaneously restoration work will also begin on Battersea Power Station with the promise to save this historic structure at last starting to look like reality.









http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3181


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^


----------



## Sadam95

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> ^^



Thanks Ulpia-Serdica


----------



## Sadam95

A new £130 million London to Oxford rail link is to be built, with trains running by 2015.

Chiltern Railways said it had been given the green light by the Government to start work on the line.

As part of the project, Chiltern will build a new station at Bicester as well as a new parkway station at Water Eaton north of Oxford.

Chiltern's business development director, Graham Cross, said: "We are pleased to have been granted the power to proceed with this significant railway investment, which will benefit thousands of commuters and businesses in Oxfordshire and Buckinghamshire.

"The Oxford to London link is the latest in a long line of innovative Chiltern-led projects to upgrade the rail infrastructure, fuelled by our understanding of rail's potential to make a significant contribution to economic growth and prosperity."

Chiltern made it clear that the new link will only involve 0.5 miles (0.8km) of new track.

Also, the work at Bicester will involve the redevelopment of the existing Bicester Town station.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/new-london-to-oxford-rail-link-to-be-built-8216698.html


----------



## Sadam95

david Cameron has hailed a new £350 million construction project in the heart of London as proof that the coalition's crackdown on planning red tape is working.
The Prime Minister said the go-ahead for two major buildings in Victoria would support 2,500 jobs and help get the economy moving.
The announcement came as the Government introduced the Growth and Infrastructure Bill to Parliament.
Ministers claim the package will unlock billions of pounds worth of investment in energy schemes, by easing bureaucratic burdens on developers and employers.

Mr Cameron welcomed the move by Land Securities to start construction on offices and luxury flats at the Kingsgate House site in Victoria.
The British firm decided to go ahead after legislation was changed this week to prevent a planning levy for local infrastructure being double-charged - adding significantly to costs.
"The Bill we are publishing today is all about helping our country compete in the global race and building an aspiration nation where we back those who want to get on life," the premier said.
"We are slashing unnecessary bureaucracy, giving business the confidence to invest, unlocking big infrastructure projects and supporting hard working people to realise their dreams.
"Already the changes we are making to the planning system are having an impact, with Land Securities giving the go-ahead to a major multimillion-pound investment, supporting thousands of jobs in our construction industry."
Land Securities chief executive Robert Noel said: "It is heartening to know that Government has listened to the industry and acted to remove some of the uncertainty in the planning process."

http://www.harrowobserver.co.uk/west-london-news/world-uk-news/2012/10/18/bill-aims-to-cut-planning-red-tape-116451-32054391/


----------



## Sadam95

*Morgan Sindall starts on £30m Chancery Lane office block*

Developer Derwent London has awarded Morgan Sindall a £30m contract to build a commercial development on London’s Chancery Lane.


The project includes the demolition of the existing buildings at 40-45 Chancery Lane and the design and construction of a seven-storey office building that will provide 102,000 sq ft net of office space with retail at ground floor.

Work has already started on site to demolish the existing buildings and retain one façade and the development is due to be completed in September 2014.

The development has been designed by architects Bennetts Associatesto incorporate the existing building at Tooks Court around a central courtyard that will be accessible to the public during the day.

Materials for the development will be sustainably sourced, the contractor said, and the building will incorporate a number of features such as green roofs, fair faced concrete, chilled plasterboard ceilings, low energy lighting and presence detection. It is on track to achieve a BREEM Excellent rating.

Peter Jacobs, managing director of Morgan Sindall’s London office, said: “We are very pleased to have been appointed to this ambitious, distinctive scheme by Derwent London, which will deliver flexible Grade A office space in the centre of London’s legal district.

“Our London team has a particular focus on high-quality, sustainable office space and is well versed in delivering projects which blend historic features with state of the art, contemporary workplace environments.”

The project team includes quantity surveyor Davis Langdon, services engineer Arup, structural engineer AKTII and architects Bennetts Associates.

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/morgan-sindall-starts-on-30m-chancery-lane-office-block


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks so huge. 



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> ^^


----------



## SO143

PortoNuts said:


> *The Place*
> 
> by* cybertect*.


:guns1::booze:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Foreign money seeks London property*
> 
> *The flow of foreign money seeking a home in London’s commercial property market means the capital now accounts for a third of total European investment transactions, new figures reveal.*
> 
> Investors have spent almost £30bn buying UK offices, shopping centres and distribution warehouses in 2012, according to data from CBRE, the property services group. The extent of London’s dominance is shown by the capital accounting for roughly three-quarters of UK transactions by value, more than the total for any other European country.
> 
> The £7.3bn of deals recorded in London in the three months to the end of October represented almost a third of all transactions across the continent, CBRE said, as more foreign investors regard the capital as a haven for their cash.
> 
> This surge of activity means that London deals struck so far in 2012 are already 15 per cent ahead of the total transacted for the whole of last year. Property experts argue this means it more logical to compare London with other capital markets, rather than other global real estate markets.
> 
> “Investors are searching for an alternative to the traditional bond market and London real estate is an attractive and viable proposition,” said Matthew Richards, director of international capital at Jones Lang LaSalle, the property services group.
> 
> Investment yields of about 5 per cent compared attractively with the bond market, and London’s relatively high levels of liquidity made the capital “a magnet for international investors”, he added.
> 
> Buyers from across the globe have poured billions of pounds into London during the financial crisis in the hope of finding a secure, long-term investment. The type of deals, typically large office buildings with long leases, have reflected this appetite for stable returns rather than capital appreciation.
> 
> Jonathan Hull, head of European capital markets at CBRE, said: “International buyers have been dominant over the last twelve months and it is fair to say that they are making the market for major central London offices. What clearly shows through is the focus of investors on prime property and risk avoidance”.
> 
> However, traditional investors from continental Europe, the US and the Middle East are being pushed hard by a deal-hungry new entrant: Malaysia.
> 
> The southeast Asian country has been behind so many high value transactions in the City of London and West End during 2012, Jones Lang LaSalle estimates it accounts for more than 10 per cent of the market this year. Malaysia’s largest pension fund, Employees Provident Fund, is also behind an ambitious £8bn plan to redevelop Battersea Power Station.
> 
> The strength of investment demand in London is causing a rapid divergence between the capital and the rest of the country. Yields on prime commercial property in London are 4 per cent in the West End and 5 per cent in the City, compared with 6.2 per cent for the rest of the UK.
> 
> Outside London, the market has been propped up by a handful of international investors.
> 
> The largest regional UK deal during the third quarter was Norges acquisition of a 50 per cent stake in Meadowhall, the £1.5bn Sheffield shopping centre. Other non-London deals this year, such as Blackstone’s £204m purchase of a portfolio of 17 logistics warehouses, might appear less glamorous, but have targeted properties with well financed tenants, such as supermarkets.
> 
> However, without the same depth of international demand to underpin it, many investors shun the market outside of London as not being worth the risk.


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6e206aa0-185b-11e2-80af-00144feabdc0.html#axzz29g617dbf


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wilkinson Eyre Pen New Finsbury Circus Offices*
> 
> *River Plate House on Finsbury Circus is due to get a complete overhaul if plans designed by Wilkinson Eyre Architects get the go-ahead.*
> 
> The proposals feature the complete demolition of the current 80s building that occupies the site and only the retention of the façade that fronts onto South Place which dates from the 1920s. In its place will be constructed a new office building with 9 floors of accommodation plus ground and plant floors. There will also be two basement floors, with the option of the lower ground floor being utilised for retail if needs be. A further two retail units are planned to sit opposite South Place.
> 
> To blend the building in with the existing ones that stand on Finsbury Circus Wilkinson Eyre has designed a curving Portland stone façade with strong vertical lines that hint at columsn. This is followed by a mansard roof, a nod at the style of architecture that dominates the immediate area.
> 
> Driving the project is a desire to maximise the return of the current building, thus Wilksinon Eyre has designed highly efficient floorplates that are completely column free giving an increase of 3,695 square metres. In turn the rebuilding also allows the creation of offices with higher floor to ceiling heights - here River Plate House will boast 2.75 metres per floor.
> 
> Mindful of the desire to keep the height of the building down along Finsbury Circus the core is located in the centre of the building. This allows for the plant floor to be directly above it but set back from the boundary of the building reducing the apparent height from the street.
> 
> In attempt to circumvent the height limits of that cut through the site, there will be a set back on the 8th floor that allows for the creation of a new roof terrace behind the mansard roof. This will provide 218 square metres of outdoor space overlooking Finsbury Circus for tenants to enjoy.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3169


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *South Place Hotel / Allies and Morrison*
> 
> Architects: Allies and Morrison
> Location: London, UK
> Interior Design: Conran + Partners
> Project Year: 2012
> Photographs: Guy Montagu-Pollack
















































http://www.archdaily.com/282018/south-place-hotel-allies-and-morrison/


----------



## PortoNuts

It blends well with its neighbour.


----------



## Int'l

^^I agree! I just noticed* this very second* that it does blend well with its neighbor. But it's so last century.


----------



## hugh

cybertect said:


> St Botolph's House by Nicholas Grimshaw
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466310


Rob, cheers ... I feel a bit guilty, I was only trying to get someone to say, 'a replacement for the M ...'


----------



## Sadam95

*HCM City, London team up for financial area project
*
Vice Chairman of the HCM City People’s Commitee Le Minh Tri made the statement at a reception for Alderman David Wootton, Lord Mayor of the City of London, a global financial hub in the UK, on September 25. 

Tri expressed his hope that London and UK businesses will provide support in human resources training, mechanism and policymaking, and project management for the city. Additionally, the UK’s experience in carrying out public-private partnership projects will be very useful for HCM City, he said. 

At present, UK businesses are investing in 94 projects worth over US$700 million in the city. 
Wootton said the UK is ready to provide support for the financial area construction, and will call on the leading UK businesses to share their experience in finance and law to carry out the project. 

The two sides also agreed to host a dialogue between UK investors and the municipal authorities in the coming time.


----------



## Sadam95

Construction sites in the UK will be open to the public in November as part of a project aimed at showcasing the industry.
Ninety-one sites across England, Scotland and Wales will be open for guided tours on 9 and 10 November as part of a pilot project called Open Doors.

Open Doors is aimed at showing construction in an engaging and interesting way, showcasing the careers available, and demonstrating the importance of the industry, organisers said.

Twenty-three major construction firms are taking part in the pilot, and sites to check out include the Olympics Aquatic Centre by Balfour Beatty, Tate Modern extension by Mace, Skanska’s Brent Civic Centre in North London, Leeds Arena by BAM and Carillion’s Southmead Hospital in Bristol.

The scheme is the result of a partnership of four leading industry bodies – UK Contractors Group (UKCG), CITB-ConstructionSkills, The Considerate Constructors Scheme and the Chartered Institute of Building (CIOB).

Stephen Ratcliffe, director of UK Contractors Group, said: “Construction is undergoing rapid change and needs to develop a skilled workforce to meet the challenges it faces. Nowadays construction is more about careers than jobs and the expected increase in demand for specialist and management roles in the next few years means that we need quality talent entering the industry now to fill these future positions.

“Open Doors’ is a unique opportunity for the industry collectively to display the complexity and scope of modern construction projects and give people a taste of what it’s really like to work in the industry today. It’s an exciting initiative which we hope will encourage more people to consider construction as a prospective career with good opportunities.

“The scheme will also allow the industry to engage with local communities and strengthen relationships at a local level. What the public will see is a skilled, sophisticated and progressive industry – the Open Doors weekend will is certain to challenge perceptions.”

http://eandt.theiet.org/news/2012/oct/open-doors.cfm


----------



## Sadam95

London cabs have been voted the best taxis in the world, according to an annual global taxi survey conducted by Hotels.com, a US-based travel company and a part of the Expedia group,

Around 11 percent of global travellers who voted in the survey favoured London’s black cabs as the best in the world, followed by those in New York (6.4 percent), Tokyo (5.6 percent), Shanghai (4.8 percent) and Bangkok (4.3 percent).

Travellers voted for the cabs in seven categories, and London cabs took the lead in five of those categories; friendliness, knowledge of the area, cleanliness, safety and quality of driving. New York beat London as the best city for cab availability, and Bangkok topped the list for best value.

Alison Couper, the senior director of communications at Hotels.com, said, ‘It is great news for London to be the home of the best taxis for the fifth year running. London’s iconic black cabs are recognized around the world as being the highest quality and it’s due to the impressive expertise of London taxi drivers that they’re seen to have the best local knowledge compared to any other city in the world.’

The taxi survey also highlighted that around half of all respondents, 56 percent, have fallen asleep in a taxi, while around a fifth of the respondents, or 19 percent, have used the journey to touch up their hair and makeup. Around 26 percent of the people surveyed admitted to having kissed in the backseat of a cab.

Other facts revealed by the survey include that around 15 percent of respondents admitted not tipping their taxi driver, and 39 percent have often rounded the tip off to the next currency unit over the fare. Safety has been voted the most important quality in a cab driver, with their local knowledge and moral values coming next.


----------



## Sadam95

*London home to six of world’s top 10 bars
*

Six of the world’s top 10 bars are in London, according to an industry poll.

The Artesian at the Langham Hotel, Portland Place, Westminster, comes top in the World’s 50 Best Bars survey produced by Drinks International.

The Nightjar in City Road near Old Street is at number three, the Connaught Bar in Mayfair at four and the American Bar at the Savoy at five.

Colebrooke Row in Islington is at eight and Callooh Callay in Rivington Street, Shoreditch is at nine.

The other two bars making up the top 10 are PDT at two and Death & Co at six, both in New York; Baxter Inn in Sydney at seven; and Bramble in Edinburgh at 10.

Drinks International bars editor Lucy Britner said: “The Artesian is a worthy winner. The attention to detail and cocktail-craftsmanship is outstanding and head barman Alex Kratena brings his own personal touch of magic to proceedings. The setting is luxurious and elegant and the service is welcoming and impeccable.

“London won the battle with New York for the top spot this year. The city has a rich history of cocktail culture but the best thing is that it’s also at the forefront of innovation.

“With so much strength in depth for the London bar scene, our panel of international experts has effectively voted.”

The list was voted on by 150 top experts from 40 countries, and was announced at a ceremony in London attended by leading industry figures and representatives from the listed bars.

Other London bars in the top 50 are Happiness Forgets (12), Zetter Townhouse (15), Portobello Star (27), Worship Street Whistling Shop (33), Beaufort Bar at the Savoy Hotel (37), Milk & Honey London (40) and Salvatore at Playboy (46).


----------



## Sadam95

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Bermondsey Spa Regeneration
*

This phased scheme is a significant attempt to stitch back together a fragmented area of South London by reintroducing street patterns, that had been devastated in the 1960s, with homes, a surgery, local supermarket and small retail units.


----------



## Sadam95

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The jury is still out on the extent of HS2’s economic benefits to London and the rest of the UK. But extensive plans are being drawn up to make the most of the proposed line, with a focus on old Oak Common as the ‘Canary Wharf of the West’ along with a rejuvenated Euston station and environs.

Those were the overriding themes to be drawn from a special NLA session on Wednesday morning, organised to provide an update on the impact and opportunities for the capital from the high-speed line.

HS2 technical director Prof Andrew McNaughton said that the scheme was necessary to provide London – ‘the only true metropolis in Europe’ and a city faced with 1 million more people by 2031 – with the capacity it needs and to connect the rest of the country’s ‘spine’ of major conurbations. The project has the go-ahead to develop detail for a hybrid bill by the end of 2013 on the first stage of the ‘Y Network,’ with a view to getting the line up and running with a full commercial service in 2026.

McNaughton said that a two-station solution was required at the London end of the line at Old Oak Common and Euston, because without this, any speed advantages would be lost in congestion. ‘If anyone doesn’t understand that, try Shanghai’, he said. As part of the plans, Euston will be expanded with 10 new platforms, potentially underground in order to foster better pedestrian movement across the site. Development opportunities at Old Oak Common will be ‘enormous’, he added, but part of the four-pronged process toward the mayor’s approval of the project will be assessing HS2’s environmental impact – felt to be considerable by many observers.

One such, Camden Council leader Cllr Sarah Hayward said the effects of HS2 on her borough would be wide-ranging, with people losing their homes and businesses, especially in the half of Drummond Street which will be swallowed up by Euston expansion. Furthermore, said Hayward, construction work will impact adversely on local schools, and blight over areas will cause uncertainty. ‘The impact is already quite devastating for people’, she said. ‘HS2’s impact on Camden is devastating and has been ill thought-through’.

But rather than talk of ‘mitigating’ the line, we should be maximising its positive elements, said Arup’s Global Rail Leader director Colin Stewart. ‘We’re looking for something for the next 50, 100, 200 years’, he said. ‘It’s legacy, so we have to get it right’. Transport for London managing director, planning, Michèle Dix was more positive: ‘Old Oak Common is a big, big opportunity to not just have a transport interchange but a big development here’, she said. ‘Our job is to widen the remit.’

LSE London director Tony Travers said that although Government sees HS2 as a major economic driver to the rest of England, from railway developments of the past it is ‘not at all clear there will be that kind of impact.’ He added that it was questionable why an area so close to London as Old Oak Common had been so resistant to economic development thus far, and there were concerns about the line undermining overground routes. But development of the ‘tired 1960s Euston station could be used as a catalyst to bring substantial change to an area with poverty and monocultural housing.’

Neil Bennett of Terry Farrell + Partners said he believed that Old Oak Common could see development comparable to Canary Wharf in scale. But he added that it was important to view all of Britain’s transport infrastructure improvements as part of an integrated system. Finally, GLA strategic planning manager Martin Scholar said that the HS2 plans were an important proposition with a ‘subtext’ of regeneration benefits, not least at Park Royal, and helped by emerging Opportunity Area Planning Frameworks. ‘Transformational change should be the aim at Old Oak Common. We’re trying to lobby for more than a rail-to-rail interchange’, he said. ‘It’s not Crewe.’


----------



## Sadam95

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*The Future for Croydon Town Centre - 5/7/2012
*

A potent mixture of strong leadership, effective plan-making and mayoral regeneration cash following last year’s riots look set to lift Croydon into a new phase of development. But the town must decide whether it wants to be a part of London or continue adding to its ‘Croydon-ness’, must move forward with its plans to build an enlarged retail centre and continue to ‘tame’ hostile environments such as Wellesley Road.

Those were some of the key points to emerge from a special conference on the future of Croydon yesterday evening at the NLA. Keynote speaker and Croydon chief executive Jon Rouse said that the main thrust for the town is in several major masterplans and a new Opportunity Area Planning Framework which foresees significant residential growth in the centre. Part of the challenge was the existing, mixed 1960s office stock, and the fact that the council ‘had managed to miss three successive economic growth periods because it backed the wrong horses’. But a mark of how proactive the council has been is demonstrated in the way Abstract Securities won planning permission for its new Renaissance office scheme, including a Section 106 agreement, in five weeks and three days. Impressed with that performance from the local authority, GLA executive director of development and environment Fiona Fletcher Smith said she would be recommending to Boris Johnson that he produce a performance league table to ‘gee up’ others. Abstract is on site withe the Renaissance scheme near East Croydon station already, having only approached the council for the first time in January. Abstract Group chief executive Mark Glatman said that the main thinking behind the project was to offer a super-efficient building that, at £22/ sq ft, is the most competitive deal in the M25, pitched at attracting the admin departments of firms in central London.

To improve connectivity to this part of town, a new bridge link from the station is also underway, while Rouse said that work will begin after the Olympics on ‘taming’ the hostile Wellesley Road. This is in the form of two at-grade crossings with more work to come in order to raise the pedestrian and bike-friendly atmosphere to the town, as well as a more residentially-focused heart.

Other office schemes such as Menta’s Morello tower will help bring a ‘cascade of further interest in Croydon’, said its chief executive Craig Marks, while plans to extend the Whitgift centre may go to Hammerson, working on a holistic approach with Farrells and RTKL. This, said director of Hammerson’s retail development Robin Dobson, will be ‘one piece of retail circuit’ and ‘something tailored to Croydon, rather than ‘big boxes dumped into retail squares.’ The rival bidder on this scheme, Westfield, is working with Allies & Morrison, with partner Bob Allies revealing that the scheme will include towers containing 600 new flats. Finally, Stanhope/Schroders now has outline planning permission for its plans to build up to 1.6 m sqft of commercial and up to 625 units of residential.

As Menta’s Craig Mark pointed out, ‘the delivery of Croydon is imminent’.


----------



## jamiefearon

Please don't use ImageShack Sadam95, it's a scam.


----------



## Sadam95

jamiefearon said:


> Please don't use ImageShack Sadam95, it's a scam.


uh? i believe it's site is not just scam it just like flicker.


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*


----------



## erbse

^ I haven't seen a visualization of the Tate extension. Could you please post one? Thanks, ja.


----------



## Langur

^ It's by Herzog & de Meuron, who first made their name converting the old Bankside Power Station into today's Tate Modern.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heathrow Terminal 2 *

by *Shiney*.


----------



## jamiefearon

^^ What a waste, Heathrow will probably close in 10 years.


----------



## erbse

What would make it close in 10 years? :dunno:


----------



## Langur

Heathrow will not close in 10 years. What he's referring to is the plan to build a new 4-runway hub airport in the Thames Estuary as championed by London's Major, Boris Johnson, and Norman Foster. Experts say airlines will have to be forced to move there by the closure of Heathrow. However I reckon that in 10 years time we're more likely to have added an extra runway to Stansted or Gatwick (with possibly more on the way) than to start all over again building a 7th London airport.


----------



## UK86

Heathrow probably will end up building a third runway after the governments delaying tactics. Although I wouldn't entirely rule out a new airport.


----------



## jamiefearon

Langur said:


> Heathrow will not close in 10 years. What he's referring to is the plan to build a new 4-runway hub airport in the Thames Estuary as championed by London's Major, Boris Johnson, and Norman Foster. Experts say airlines will have to be forced to move there by the closure of Heathrow. However I reckon that in 10 years time we're more likely to have added an extra runway to Stansted or Gatwick (with possibly more on the way) than to start all over again building a 7th London airport.


I'm not referring to the Thames Estuary airport, that's dead in the water IMO. I think it's likely that either Luton and Stansted will become a new 4 runway hub airport, rendering Heathrow obsolete.


----------



## erbse

Wasn't Heathrow just recently extended and remodelled?

Very unlikely scenario then I'd dare to say.


----------



## Sadam95

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Canada Water Basin Housing
*

This development is located north of the Canada Water basin in the London Docklands, within a masterplan aiming to regenerate the wider Surrey Quays area. The scheme forms one half of a waterside residential and retail proposal providing a variety of public and private realms and a hierarchy of routes within its boundaries.
The design comprises a simple perimeter development around a large open courtyard, with three building groups individually addressing their differing contexts. This strategy propagates diverse residential typologies, varying in density, massing and height. A large scale urban block addresses the main Surrey Quays Road, whilst a terrace of mid-scale tenements on a curving alignment runs towards the basin leading to an expressive waterfront tower. A row of canalside townhouses fronts the Albion Channel, supporting a rooftop penthouse floor and terminating in a modest apartment block.


----------



## pakboy

Its very unlikely the new airport will be made, not only would the costs be to high and Heathrow going to waste, BUT it would be way to far out of the city.


----------



## LondonFox

erbse said:


> Wasn't Heathrow just recently extended and remodelled?
> 
> Very unlikely scenario then I'd dare to say.



Correct.

Heathrow will expand again.

The government just can't announce it right now due to already being unpopular with austerity etc... and there is a lot of opposition locally against it I believe. 

It will be approved either towards the end of their time in power, or by the next government.

Why anyone thinks that Heathrow would close is beyond me.

Most likely senario is that the last remaining "Old" bits at Heathrow will be knocked down and modernised like terminals 2 and 5. there will be less terminals but they will be modern and much bigger and capable. Then there will be two new runways. One new runway at Heathrow and one new runway at Gatwick (Gatwick is the worlds busieast single runway airport I believe).

That would buy enough time to think about this new "super airport" of the future.


----------



## SO143

*Avant-garde Tower under construction. This project is nearing completion.*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8026227883/ by Jamie-A, on Flickr



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8077909347/ by Jamie-A, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*5 Broadgate - New UB HQ*

by *chest*.










the construction chest


----------



## PortoNuts

*Alie Street*

by *chest*.























































the construction chest


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Victoria & Albert Gallery Extension*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£350 million Kingsgate development gets the go ahead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Land Securities has today announced that it will start redeveloping the former Kingsgate House on Victoria Street, SW1 next month, as part of its transformation of Victoria.*
> 
> The commitment comes as a result of a Government change to planning laws in relation to Community Infrastructure Levy (CIL) Regulations. This has removed the risk of a potential CIL being applied on the whole development as opposed to just the minor amendment. On large scale projects such as Kingsgate, the potential bill could have been millions of pounds.
> 
> The announcement comes after the Prime Minister, David Cameron, visited the site. Robert Noel, Chief Executive of Land Securities said: “It is heartening to know that the Government has listened to the industry and acted to remove some of the uncertainty in the planning process. It enables us to progress with developing the former Kingsgate House site and continue to transform Victoria into a distinct and vibrant West End hub where people choose to live, work and visit. Our experience with our current developments demonstrates that Victoria is proving attractive to potential occupiers. This project will further add to its appeal.”
> 
> Prime Minister David Cameron said: “Already the changes we are making to the planning system are having an impact, with Land Securities giving the go-ahead to a major multi-million pound investment, supporting thousands of jobs in our construction industry. No one should be in any doubt about our determination to make sure Britain, and the British people, rise in the 21st century."
> 
> The scheme, designed by Lynch Architects, comprises two new buildings: The Zig Zag Building, a 190,000 sq ft office building over 14 floors with a staggered façade; and Kings Gate, a 12 storey residential building comprising 100 apartments. Both buildings will provide a new and enhanced retail offer with 45,000 sq ft of space, together with considerable improvements to the public realm benefitting the wider Victoria area. The buildings are planned to complete in summer 2015 having supported an estimated 2,500 jobs throughout the construction phase.
> 
> In addition, the development provides for an affordable housing contribution of £11.6m which will be directed towards the provision of much needed affordable development in the Westminster area.
> 
> In 2010, Land Securities was the first major commercial property developer to restart large scale development after the downturn, when it started a £655m West End development programme. Since then it has advanced a development pipeline of over 2.5 m sq ft. Major retail schemes in Leeds and Glasgow are both due to complete next year, and in London it has over 1.6m sq ft of office space being delivered together with over 250,000 sq ft of residential development.
> 
> The construction contracts alone on these schemes are worth over £1 billion and estimated to be sustaining over 14,000 jobs through the construction period. The commitment to build The Zig Zag Building and Kings Gate will see Land Securities further extend its innovative Employment Programme which offers training opportunities in construction and ring-fences jobs designed to get the long-term unemployed, young people and ex-offenders back into work.
> 
> Land Securities actively works with the Greater London Authority, Westminster City Council, the Mayor’s Office for Policing and Crime, Job Centreplus, the London Probation Trust, the Prince’s Trust and grassroots community groups to engage with disadvantaged unemployed young people in Westminster. Since the launch of the London Employment Programme in 2010, Land Securities has already helped 204 people with training including 6 apprenticeships and 35 NVQs and secured jobs for 83 Londoners.
> 
> This new development forms part of Land Securities’ regeneration and investment in Victoria SW1, and follows the major refurbishment of 123 Victoria Street, providing 199,000 sq ft of offices, Wellington House, comprising 59 residential apartments and 62 Buckingham Gate, providing 278,000 sq ft of new retail and office space. As part of each of these developments, there has been considerable investment into public realm and other local community benefits, including the provision of 25 affordable housing dwellings at Wilton Plaza. In addition, the capital’s most exciting mixed use scheme at Victoria Circle is being prepared with demolition underway and delivery likely to be phased between 2016 and 2018.
> 
> Commenting further on the commitment to build The Zig Zag Building and Kings Gate, Robert Noel, Land Securities’ Chief Executive said:
> “Despite the uncertainty in the wider economy, we continue to invest in the UK based on our clear plan to build space where we see demand. Our investment is predicated on an understanding of our core markets and capitalises on the financial strength we have to invest when others are constrained.
> 
> “Our plans are good for us, good for the UK and good for jobs. Our investments not only drive economic benefits for the communities they impact but also social benefits. In pushing ahead now we will continue to make employment opportunities available in order to enable out-of-work Londoners to meet their full potential.”


http://landsecurities.com/media/press-releases/1509


----------



## SE9

*Jubilee Footbridge* | Battersea-Chelsea

A new pedestrian footbridge across the Thames has been proposed between Battersea, south London and Chelsea, west London.

*BBC:* Jubilee footbridge planned in honour of pageant launch

*Evening Standard:* First look at new Thames footbridge which would link Chelsea Harbour and Battersea

*Metro:* New London bridge planned to mark Queen's Diamond Jubilee year


----------



## SE9

*Heathrow Terminal 2* | Hounslow TW6

Construction of the 30 million PAX new terminal for Heathrow Airport continues on target for completion in 2014.

*Official Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697


----------



## SE9

*The Shard and The Place* | Southwark SE1

The Shard (T/O) and The Place (T/O) earlier today, courtesy of haikiller11.

*Official Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407549


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Ram Brewery*

http://therambrewery.com/wp-content/uploads/Ram-Brewery-Newsletter_LR.pdf





























http://therambrewery.com/our-proposal/


----------



## Syndic

Re: The Ram Brewery

That's classy architecture. I can dig it.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Avant Garde*

by *chest*.










the construction chest


----------



## Sadam95

Canary wharf skyline end of 2016 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

City of London Skyline 2015 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PortoNuts

*Marine Wharf*

by *Officer Dibbl*e.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

*London's future skyline in doubt*


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-20357816
> 
> The tallest skyscraper planned for the City of London may never become reality, its lead architect admits - as a BBC investigation raises questions over the capital's future skyline.
> 
> Amid the clamour that accompanied the completion of the Shard, something was amiss.
> 
> The UK's tallest skyscraper did not have a single financial tenant in place.
> 
> It was a far cry from the opening of the Gherkin in 2004 - all of that building's floors had been leased.
> 
> Now a BBC Inside Out study has found numerous major developments across the City that have run into problems.


----------



## erbse

^ Why are they talking about the Shard if the problems obviously are on the site of Bishopsgate? Or did I misread something?


----------



## SO143

Sadam95 said:


> Canary wharf skyline end of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> City of London Skyline 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I doubt the pinnacle project will be completed by 2015


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

erbse said:


> ^ Why are they talking about the Shard if the problems obviously are on the site of Bishopsgate? Or did I misread something?


They're talking about the problems around the occupancy of the Shard, saying that many of the floors are yet to be let by companies and businesses - a situation that contrasts with the Gherkin, for example, that was entirely let before completion.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Catching Up With Guys Cancer Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building on the lessons learned from the design of their successful Maggie's cancer centre, Rogers, Stirk, Harbour and Partners has won planning permission for a new Cancer Centre at Guy's.*
> 
> Based on a triangular site off Great Maze Pond, the 29,000 metre development will be linked to the existing Guy's Hospital via a basement and will stand over the historic "Roman Boat", which is literally a preserved boat found on the site that dates from about 200 A.D, although sadly there are no plans to have the building provide any exhibition space for this national monument.
> 
> The purpose of the scheme is to merge the cancer treatment that is currently spread over the entire Guy's campus on to one site. In turn this will free up space elsewhere for additional healthcare facilities.
> 
> The concept of the building is based around the idea of "villages". This sees it divided into clusters of floors with their own individual uses, and the differing uses in turn expressed on the facade of the building via the use of different colours. These villages consist of the Welcome Village on the ground and first floors with a café, shops and gym, the Radiotherapy Village on floors two to four, the One-Stop Village on floors five and six for outpatients, the Chemotherapy Village and Kings' Research on floors to seven to nine which combines medical research and treatment in conjunction with Kings' College, with the upper four floors as a private patients unit which have been placed here to allow the NHS facilities to have continuity.
> 
> Topping the project are the plant levels and lift cores which are highly visible as one would expect from the designers in question, and provide the building with a summit. For Rogers' firm structural expressionism has never left.
> 
> One particular challenge for the building has been the radiotherapy suites. These are the reason why the Radiotherapy Village is on the lowest possible floors, in part due to their weight. The six suites will be lead lined and connected to a single corridor, a more modern approach than the usual concrete bunker approach. Even here patients will have a view down the corridors and outside, a huge change from the basements that most such treatment facilities are situated in.
> 
> Dividing the villages above ground level are wrap-around balconies 2.5 metres deep. Corner atria will supplement these to create pleasant spaces following through the idea that architecture and imaginative use of spaces can promote well-being.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3197


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great!


----------



## erbse

Colorful... Too colorful, somewhat.


----------



## jamiefearon

Yay, Love the NHS!


----------



## SO143

The Shard and The City of London by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Chipperfield Portland House Makeover Unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Land Securities has revealed proposals to renovate and rebuild Portland House, arguably one of the ugliest hundred metre tall sixties towers built in London.*
> 
> Standing next to Victoria Station and looking like a cheap version of the Pan Am Building, the building created a scandal fifty years ago, and earning royal ire in the process, when constructed due to the fact it was so close to Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Land Securities proposals, which have been designed by David Chipperfield Architects, essentially feature lengthening the floor plates on alternative ends of the building and shortening them on the other ends creating sharpened ends with triple aspect views for those apartments. The outer façade will have a more curved look whilst half the top floors will be removed giving a stepped profile that reduces the visual impact of the building from the Mall.
> 
> The building will be clad in triple glazing with the external structural columns prominently visible. Cladding for these and the balconies will be stone with the glazing recessed behind them.
> 
> Within Land Securities expect to develop 206 new apartments consisting of 15 studios, 43 one bedroom flats, 75 two bedroom flats and 73 three bedroom plus flats. 63 affordable homes will be built off site at Castle Lane.
> 
> Connecting with Cardinal Place at the base of the project will be a new arcaded space with the roof garden above Marks and Spencers re-landscaped. Heavy tree planting will be employed to reduce the downdrafts from the tower. This greenery will spread down into the arcade thanks to the positioning of a single mature tree that will be set through a hole in the roof and sat on a platform that allows it to rotate.
> 
> The scheme is still at consultation stages, but Land Securities is expected to file a planning application in 2013.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3200


----------



## SO143




----------



## italiano_pellicano

great projects


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Guy's Cancer Center = uke:
A good example of a building going out of its way to being unique and ending up a tacky, cluttered mess. Let's not repeat the 90s, here.

The Chipperfield Tower should just be cleaned and its design left alone.


----------



## Brakhmaputra

amazingggg


----------



## SO143

the construction chest


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## erbse

*Please avoid posting mere pictures. Give at least some basic information, like the name of the project, refer to the construction thread, show a rendering if possible. Thank you! *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## onerob

BDOnline: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/vision-of-future-london-skyline-released/5046375.article



> Vision of future London skyline released
> 
> Tall buildings will stretch from Battersea Power Station to Vauxhall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The partnership behind the redevelopment of Nine Elms has released a CGI showing how London’s skyline could look once the work is complete.
> 
> It shows high-rise buildings stretching along the south bank of the Thames from east of Vauxhall Bridge to Battersea Power Station.
> 
> Helen Fisher, programme director at the Nine Elms Vauxhall Partnership, said: “This fast-developing stretch of the Thames riverside includes a cluster of tall buildings at Vauxhall, centred around western Europe’s tallest residential tower, One Nine Elms.”
> 
> The 195ha former light industrial area is being rebranded as a new district for London, centred around two yet-to-be fully realised “town centres” – at Vauxhall and the power station.
> 
> It will contain 16,000 new homes, including 806 at Rogers Stirk Harbour & Partners’ mixed-use Riverlight development which is currently under construction.
> 
> The area will also be home to the new 11-storey US embassy designed by Kieran Timberlake.
> 
> The partnership, which includes the leaders of Wandsworth and Lambeth councils, the area’s main developers and landowners, the Mayor of London, Transport for London and the Greater London Authority, also predicts 25,000 jobs, two new Tube stations and a new Thames crossing will be created.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great density. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Kingsgate House Work To Start In December*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Continuing their seeming desire to redevelop all of the heart of London's Victoria single-handedly is Land Securities Kingsgate House project, which has won planning permission from Westminster Council.*
> 
> Work is to begin next month after an announcement by the British government that a proposed Community Infrastructure Levy designed to raise cash for local improvements would be junked. This would effectively have been a tax on developments with the largest ones facing multi-million pound bills. This levy was to be on top of the £11.6 million contribution that Land Securities is making to affordable housing in the City of Westminster.
> 
> The approved project has been designed by Lynch Architects who have penned two buildings, one of which is really called the Zig Zag Building. The name conjures up visions of a lightning bolt of glass zapped across the street, but in reality it's just a 14-floor office building that spreads along much of the site with a staggered façade. The other building will have 100 apartments over its 12 floors and is imaginatively named Kings Gate after the carbuncle that previously stood on the site.
> 
> Land Securities anticipates the project will be completed in mid 2015.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3203


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Property: The lure of London*
> 
> *Asian investors drawn by low prices have helped make the city a coveted commercial market.*
> 
> Towering over the south bank of the Thames, Battersea Power Station has enthralled – and frustrated – a procession of property developers in the 30 years since it was decommissioned.
> 
> The coal-powered plant, with its four distinctive chimneys, once generated a fifth of London’s electricity. It looms large in the public imagination, having served as a backdrop for Alfred Hitchcock’s Sabotage and in the cover art for Pink Floyd’s Animals LP. But highly publicised efforts to turn it into a hotel, a football stadium and a theme park have all flunked.
> 
> Today, however, a new generation of Malaysian developers is placing an £8bn bet on turning Europe’s largest brick building into a 39-acre complex of apartments, shops and offices.
> 
> On a crisp September night, a 160-strong delegation of the building’s new owners gathered inside its rotting bowels to launch the project. The occasion was deliberately low-key. Boris Johnson, London’s flamboyant mayor, rattled off a light-hearted speech about the transformative power of the newcomers’ money to the neglected part of south London.
> 
> “The Malaysians didn’t care about being flashy,” recalls one guest. “It wasn’t a ‘look at these nice architect drawings, eat some canapés and cross your fingers’ vibe. The message was: ‘We are here and we are going to do this – now let us get on with it’.”
> 
> For the Malaysians, there is a sound basis for their confidence. The country has spearheaded a buying spree in which Asian investment funds, ex*cluding Indians, have ploughed £2.4bn into central London so far this year – nearly four times the total for 2010. They have snapped up skyscrapers, Art Deco newspaper offices and development land on the city’s fringes.
> 
> Mere bit-part players just two years ago, buyers including the Chinese government, funds helping Malaysian Muslims save for a pilgrimage to Mecca and an Indonesian palm-oil billionaire have stumped up a quarter of all transactions by value in the City’s commercial property market.
> 
> So strong is demand that London has brushed off Europe’s economic crisis to become the world’s most coveted property market, cornering £13.2bn of £177bn spent globally this year. The sum is higher than that invested in any European country, according to data from Real Capital Analytics. It is almost as much as the combined £14.7bn spent in its rival cities of New York and Paris.
> 
> But the appeal of Europe’s most populous city to Asia’s newly rich states baffles many in the global property industry. Why, they ask, is the cash not flowing to other “safe” cities – in Germany, say, or Holland or the rebounding US? And why is more not being spent closer to home? Malaysia’s three largest investment funds, for instance, allocated just 17 per cent of their foreign property outlay to southeast Asian assets in 2011.
> 
> The reason is price: London is cheap. When the market started to fall in late 2007, UK institutions began to value their property portfolios every two weeks. The idea was to use transparency to mitigate uncertainty. In reality, the practice laid London open to fierce scrutiny that sucked billions of pounds from the market.
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/28e0...ompanies_property/feed//product#axzz2DBQaAUoy


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Broadgate Tower Approaches Full Occupancy*
> 
> *It's been a long time coming but Broadgate Tower in the City of London is now approaching the state of being fully let after British Land signed up new tenant, legal firm Hill Dickinson.*
> 
> Standing next to the Broadgate complex, the 165 metre tall tower was completed in 2008 at the height of the previous boom but the slowdown in the world economy meant that take up of the office space within has been particularly protracted despite it being pitched as a multi-let building.
> 
> The deal with Hill Dickinson means that floors six and seven will be fully occupied with the new tenant also taking part of floor eight, and the option to occupy the remaining 500 square metres of it if their future needs require it. The firm is paying a headline rent of £45.50 on floors six and seven, and £47.50 on the eighth floor.
> 
> The deal means that the Broadgate Tower will now be 94.7% let, enough to finally mark it out as a success for joint owners British Land and Blackstone. That it has taken so long shows just how long-term a project a tall building can be.
> 
> British Land is now developing another skyscraper in the City of London, the Leadenhall Building, popularly known as the Cheesegrater, and will no doubt be hoping the take up of the office space in that will be quicker.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3201


----------



## SO143

Wow so many excellent news :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *CapCo Receives Approval for 900 Homes, Offices in London*
> 
> *Capital & Counties Properties Plc (CAPC), part owner of London’s Covent Garden market, won approval from Kensington & Chelsea borough council for a plan to build a hotel, offices and more than 900 homes in the U.K. capital. *
> 
> CapCo’s EC Properties unit plans to develop a 19-acre (7.7- hectare) site currently occupied by Earls Court Exhibition Centre as well as neighboring land in West London.
> 
> The development is part of a larger 8 billion-pound ($12.7 billion) project that was approved in September from the adjacent Hammersmith & Fulham borough. The project approved yesterday would create more than 10,000 square meters (108,000 square feet) of office space, a hotel with as many as 100 bedrooms as well as shops, pubs and restaurants.
> 
> “It will take 15 to 20 years overall to make this project happen,” Gary Yardley, investment director at Capital & Counties, told council members at a meeting yesterday. “This is a critical site for London.”
> 
> The 938,000 square meters of development includes 7,500 homes, schools and a five-acre park, Capital & Counties said in a statement today. The Kensington & Chelsea portion of the project may be built first, according to documents sent to council members.
> 
> Capital & Counties will pay about 450 million pounds toward local infrastructure in return for planning consent being granted, Yardley said in an interview after the meeting.
> 
> The conference-center business that Capital & Counties took over to carry out the plan, including a site at Olympia near Earls Court, had been on the brink of bankruptcy, Yardley told council members.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...r-900-homes-office-development-in-london.html


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lewisham Gateway: long-awaited plans for flagship £250m development unveiled this week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LONG-awaited first phase plans for Lewisham’s flagship £250m development are being unveiled this week. Lewisham Gateway’s first stage will see 200 new homes, retail and cafe facilities open in two buildings close to the DLR and railway stations.*
> 
> Residents can consult with developer Lewisham Gateway Developments Ltd on the designs – which have been the subject of controversy in the past - this Friday (Nov 30) and Saturday (Dec 1).
> 
> The proposal also includes a new landscaped park – dubbed Confluence Place – which will be located where the Ravensbourne and Quaggy rivers meet.
> 
> Lewisham Gateway Developments Ltd spokesman Doug Finlay said: “This proposal is the next step toward delivering Lewisham Gateway – a place making regeneration scheme that will deliver new jobs, new homes, commercial uses and Confluence Place.”
> 
> A public exhibition will take place on Friday from 12pm to 7pm at the Methodist Church Hall, Albion Way and on Saturday from 10.30am to 3pm at the East Entrance of Lewisham Shopping Centre.


http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/1...gship____250m_development_unveiled_this_week/


----------



## PortoNuts

Kings Cross old ticket hall is being demolished. 



steppenwolf said:


> latest from demolition of the old ticket hall


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Building plans for mosque that's bigger than St Paul's rejected *
> 
> *Plans by a missionary Islamic sect to build one of Britain’s largest mosques that left a community divided and attracted far-right groups, including the English Defence League, were tonight rejected.*
> 
> Police officers were stationed outside the Old Town Hall of the east London borough of Newham as around 3,000 supporters of the plans to build the mosque gathered tonight.
> 
> Tablighi Jamaat, a socially conservative Muslim revivalist movement with a strong presence in east London, wanted to build a mosque on a site in West Ham, close to the Olympic Park, to accommodate more than 9,000 worshippers – about four times the capacity of St Paul’s Cathedral.
> 
> If the plans were approved, the building would place the site on a par with Morden’s Baitul Futuh, currently Britain’s largest place of worship and the largest mosque in Western Europe.
> 
> Opposition initially came from locals but in more recent years the mosque issue has become a magnet for far-right groups such as the English Defence League, which has looked to exploit the controversy as part of its wider protests against Islam.
> 
> At around 8.30pm the proposals were rejected by councillors on the grounds the building was “too big” would generate too much traffic and because the site was “heavy contaminated” and resulting safety issues from the development.
> 
> “Councillors considered this application at length and with great care before deciding to reject it,” said councillor Conor McAuley, Newham’s executive member for regeneration and strategic planning.
> 
> He added: “The council undertook a rigorous and extensive consultation about the proposals in the run-up to this decision.”
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ts-bigger-than-st-pauls-rejected-8386158.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Guy's Hospital Refurbishment*

by* anthonySE1*.


----------



## PortoNuts

Fitzroy Place is now being built.

http://www.fitzroyplace.com/


----------



## erbse

^ Is this a completely new complex?

I tend to like this sort of postmodernism.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Sprucing up Silicon Roundabout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Cameron and Boris Johnson have unveiled plans to transform Silicon Roundabout - or rather Tech City as the government likes to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A number of major international firms announced new investments in the east London technology cluster , but the big news is about the roundabout itself.
> 
> The Old Street roundabout, the busy and undistinguished traffic intersection which is the focus for Tech City, is to be given a complete makeover.
> 
> What we're promised is what the Prime Minister described as "the largest civic space in Europe - a place for start-up companies and the local community to come together and become the next generation of entrepreneurs".
> 
> An excited Downing Street advisor tells me that this will become a focal point for the creative and technology types who inhabit the streets of Shoreditch and the fringes of the City.
> 
> "There'll be 3D printing labs, artists and designers will drop in," he explains. With the 3D printing revolution taking off, he paints a picture of a new age of digital manufacturing, starting in the London cluster but spreading out across the UK.
> 
> The pictures of the plans certainly look a lot more attractive than what is there at the moment, and Tech City could do with a landmark venue - something for television reporters to use as a recognisable image, and a place to take visiting investors to prove that there's more to the area than a few web designers getting together over a latte.
> 
> But this does not come cheap - the government is investing £50m in the new building, and what is described as the "peninsularisation" of the area around the roundabout. There will be further contributions from Boris Johnson's budget and hopefully from the private sector.
> 
> If you were a start-up technology company in a cluster elsewhere in the UK - in Dundee or Guildford or Cambridge - you might ask why yet more money and attention was being focused on London.
> 
> Mind you, the other day I asked one of the leading lights of the Cambridge technology scene whether he was jealous of the spotlight shone on Tech City. He smiled, and said Cambridge didn't really need to worry as it had lots of real hi-tech firms started by scientists, rather than what he dismissively described as the "munchkins" starting businesses in east London.
> 
> Still, Downing Street believes that the decision by the Prime Minister two years ago to throw his weight behind the east London cluster is already paying off.
> 
> "Berlin, Paris - they've nothing like this," I am told. The government says there has been a huge increase in the number of start-up technology firms in East London since it got involved in promoting the area.
> 
> What we have not yet seen is whether any of them can grow into the world class companies that have emerged from some of Britain's other tech clusters.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20613655


----------



## erbse

^ That building doesn't show genuine and adequate design. It's disrespecting both its surroundings and the shape of the roundabout.

They could have easily developed a cool blob for this spot, but instead they've gone for this... Whatever it is that absolutely doesn't fit there. :no:


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> ^ Is this a completely new complex?


The old building is there already of course.


----------



## PortoNuts

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20613655


Interesting building. That area is a bit of a mess anyway, this can only be good.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects!!


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Tower Bridge*

by *No Expert*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Eagle House*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mount Anvil acquired this stalled development site near the Old Street roundabout in September 2012 from the National Asset Management Agency (NAMA), in joint venture with Area Property Partners.*
> 
> The 27-storey project will comprise 276 new homes, including 206 for private sale. The affordable element will be managed by Family Mosaic. The development will include 6,312 sq m of commercial space, 36 parking spaces and a public square. Farrells, the original scheme architects, have been re-employed to help deliver a striking, landmark building.
> 
> With a GDV of £160m, the scheme will commence on site in Summer 2013 with the first apartments to launch in Spring 2014 and practical completion in Summer 2015.


http://www.mountanvil.com/en/our_developments/index.cfm/did/430F85AF-127B-41CF-B889615C1D558A65


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by *anthonySE1*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Refurbishment work keeps London construction active*
> 
> *There have been 25 new starts across London in the past six months, adding to the 34 recorded six months ago. The total office space now under construction in central London is nine million sq ft. *
> 
> Refurbishment projects now account for 25% of all space under development with 15 of the new starts being refurbishment projects.
> 
> In the City of London, nine new schemes have started to provide a total of 4.1 million sq ft – a 15% increase on six months ago. This is the first time that construction has risen above 4 million sq ft since Q1 2009.
> 
> Six of these nine new starts are refurbishments, the largest of which is QV Unit Trust’s 187,000 sq ft at 77 Queen Victoria Street. The development profile of the City now shows just over half of the schemes as comprehensive refurbishments (14 out of 27).
> 
> However, while construction levels continue to increase, the decision to defer many scheme starts in 2009 and 2010 means that completions remain low. The survey highlights that 2012 will record the lowest level of office completions in the City for more than 25 years at approximately 718,000 sq ft.
> 
> The recent rise in activity translates into delivery of 1.5 million sq ft in 2013 and 2.3 million sq ft in 2014.
> 
> In the West End, new construction activity slowed over the summer with just eight new starts totalling 270,500 sq ft – the lowest volume of new space starting for two years. The total level of office space under construction in the West End now totals 2.3 million sq ft, a 14% drop on the last ‘crane survey’.
> 
> Despite this slowdown, the 28 schemes that are under development are up from the 23 recorded a year ago. With further schemes identified to start in the coming months, positive market sentiment continues amongst both developers and investors, Drivers Jonas Deloitte said. The West End has seen 572,000 sq ft completed over the past six months across eight schemes.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/refurbishment-work-keeps-london-construction-active


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Singaporeans lead Far East interest in buying investment property in London*
> 
> *The strength of the private rented sector, coupled with an excellent track record for capital growth, is continuing to make the city a target for Far East investors and the rush to buy London residential property is showing no signs of slowing down, according to Benham and Reeves Residential Lettings, one of London's largest, independent letting agents.*
> 
> ‘We hold regular investment seminars in the Far East two but this has been our busiest trip ever, with over 100 investors, mainly doctors, lawyers and other professionals, attending,’ said Anita Mehra, managing director of the London letting agency.
> 
> ‘Compared to other major, international cities, London is still a relatively affordable place to buy property, thanks in part to the weakness of the pound. Far East investors recognise prime London's outstanding potential for lettings and many of the professionals we meet already own around six or seven London residential properties. We're also seeing a large increase in capital budgets,’ she explained.
> 
> The firm has found that Singaporeans are showing the greatest level of interest and this is buoyed by the weakness of sterling and the strength of the Singapore dollar, making London property around 30% cheaper for Singaporeans than five years ago.
> 
> ‘Investors are becoming more knowledgeable about the London property market. They do their homework and know what is letting quickly and which areas are most popular,’ said Mehra.
> 
> ...


http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/london-property-sinaporeans-rentals-201212067218.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Waltham Forest Council urges government to help it build more homes*
> 
> *LAWS on borrowing should be relaxed to help solve the housing crisis, it is claimed. Cllr Marie Pye, who is responsible for trying to create new homes in Waltham Forest, said 300 homes could be built quickly if the government removed restrictions aimed at cutting public sector debt.*
> 
> Currently there is a cap on council borrowing but Cllr Pye has joined other councils in calling for authorities to be able secure loans against the value of their housing assets.
> 
> There are 21,000 people on the waiting list for homes in the borough, with many currently living in poor conditions.
> 
> And Cllr Pye said the simple step could make a significant difference to the lives of vulnerable families.
> 
> She added: "We need more homes. Everybody will tell you that and yet currently local government is being hamstrung by rules imposed upon us that prevent sensible borrowing to stimulate house building.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...urges_government_to_help_it_build_more_homes/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Providence Tower - Tower Hamlets*

by* uk.de*.


----------



## Sid Vicious

this will be a grat residential tower with 43 floors! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *The Putney Blades*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The name of the project, The Putney Blades, may sound so sharp you could cut yourself, but the reality of the design is another curvaceous organic offering from futurist firm, SPAARC Architecture that has been beavering away at the scheme since 2006.*
> 
> The site is set in Putney, west London, to the immediate south of Jubilee House just a couple of minutes walk from Putney Bridge. The project consists of two buildings, the first is a shorter seven storey building that will front Putney High Street and have a heavy amount of retail space in it, with the second building behind it off Putney Bridge Road that will be a residential tower of 15-storeys that has been reduced in height due to feedback from locals. Separating them will be a new public square.
> 
> Although it started off as a student scheme, the project now contains 96 apartments including 19 affordable dwellings on site, 3,528 square metres of retail space, and 389 square metres of office space.
> 
> The tower has been conceived to create a sense of vertical rhythm that perhaps makes it look a bit more like a toast rack than blades. This ribbed shape has actually come from the architect having embarked on a study of oar shapes.
> 
> Like 20 Fenchurch Street it is more slender at the bottom and then expands as it rises providing the largest floor-plates further up the tower, and conveniently for the developers, a greater amount of lucrative residential space on the upper levels. By stepping down towards Putney High Street this also means that the tower can still present the opportunity for the neighbouring site at 31-43 Putney High Street to be redeveloped with a tall building too.
> 
> The project, a joint venture between Princes Securities Ltd and Zurich Assistance Ltd is currently winging its way through the planning system.


http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3214


----------



## PortoNuts

*Great Eastern Quays*

*Great Eastern Quays is a mixed-use masterplan for a 6.2ha site and forms part of the Albert Basin area at the eastern end of the Royal Docks complex. *

The scheme seeks to enhance the East Beckton community by delivering an integrated, high quality and sustainable residential led, mixed use development that takes advantage of the remarkable river and dockside setting.

The masterplan has been designed around three distinct character areas; the Dockside, the Riverfront and the residential heart. The proposal knits into the grain of the existing adjacent community, extending the active dockside, and seeks to create a vibrant commercial core, providing the seed of a sustainable development that can foster a sense of community. The Riverfront has been designed as a semi-wild landscape, extending the Capital ring and will afford access to the spectacular, expansive views along the river towards the Thames estuary. Residential squares are domestic in character and provide an intimate counterpoint to the exposed Dock and Riverfront. The proposal utilises innovative duplex typologies to create affordable family homes with front doors on to the street.

http://www.greateasternquays.org.uk/home/
http://www.maccreanorlavington.com/website/en/project_2471.html#

Current Site:










Proposals:


----------



## TedStriker

Who'd want to live there?


----------



## PortoNuts

TedStriker said:


> Who'd want to live there?


Where?


----------



## metroranger

Right under the flightpath of City airport.


----------



## PortoNuts

metroranger said:


> Right under the flightpath of City airport.


There are plenty of people who live under the flightpath of Heathrow. :lol:


----------



## 486

PortoNuts said:


> There are plenty of people who live under the flightpath of Heathrow. :lol:


True, but Great Eastern Keys is virtually on the landing strip!


----------



## PortoNuts

486 said:


> True, but Great Eastern Keys is virtually on the landing strip!


Considering London's housing needs, every piece of land is valuable, airport or not.


----------



## SO143

OO7A5818 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Place*

by *cybertect*.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *8 New Towers Proposed for London’s South Bank*
> 
> Images of the transformation of the Shell Centre Campus, which include 8 towers to be designed by six different architects in London’s South Bank, have been released and submitted for approval by the local authority, Lambeth Council.
> 
> The project, under a Masterplan by Squire and Partners and co-developed by Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar, is a 5.25-acre mixed-use scheme between Waterloo Station and Hungerford Bridge. While the famous 27-story Shell Tower will be preserved, the plans show eight new residential and office buildings will be constructed by six architectural firms: an office and two residential towers by Squire and Partners, one office tower by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF); a residential block by Patel Taylor; another by Stanton Williams; and two more residential towers by GRID Architecture.
> 
> In total, about 800,000 sq ft of office space (which includes the existing Shell Tower), 800,000 sq ft of residential space (translating to 790 new homes, including affordable housing), and 80,000 sq ft of new retail units/restaurants/cafés will be created. As Michael Squire of Squire and Partners told The Architect’s Journal: “We make no apology, this is a dense development, it sits next to one of the busiest train stations in Europe. This is a massive sustainable move that will allow people to live and work in the same area.”
> 
> Moreover, Townshend Landscape Architects will take over sculpting of the public realm; while the current podium at the Chicheley Street end of the site will be lost, a new public square in the centre of the campus, a new pedestrian route, and a widened Chicheley Street will increase public space.
> 
> The Canary Wharf Press Release also notes that the proposals include a “highly efficient energy centre which will reduce the carbon footprint of the site. The system will be designed to interconnect with a district heating network being explored for the wider South Bank area.”
> 
> According to Eng. Mohammed bin Ali Al Hedfa, the chief executive officer of the Qatari Diar Group: “Our aim is to enhance an area in need of a renaissance, with a new mixed use development of which London can be truly proud. We are confident that our proposed development will put a reinvigorated South Bank at its rightful place, at the capital’s heart.”
> 
> The plans will now make their way for approval at City Hall, where, according to London SE1, they are likely to face close scrutiny, since the towers will be visible from the Westminster World Heritage Site.
> 
> Should approval be given, the development will begin immediately and is scheduled to be completed in 2019.


http://www.archdaily.com/307508/8-new-towers-proposed-for-londons-south-bank/


----------



## el palmesano

^^ beautiful


----------



## SO143

by *Lumberjack_London*


----------



## SO143

The Walkie-Talkie: battle of the bulge on Fenchurch Street

*It has upset Unesco and been called 'brutally dominant' by English Heritage. But will a dramatic free-to-all rooftop garden redeem this new London skyscraper? As the building tops out, Rafael Viñoly defends his creation*










"Big thinkers," declares the billboard at the foot of 20 Fenchurch Street, "need big floors." Looming over this declaration, swelling upwards and outwards over its neighbours, stands Rafael Viñoly's latest skycraper, a bulging new addition to the City of London. Nicknamed the Walkie-Talkie, the self-styled "building with more up top" is proof that form follows finance: 20 Fenchurch is practically a diagram of the forces that created it.

Soaring over the skyline like a broad-shouldered banker, the building flares outwards so that its biggest floors can be sited at the priciest upper levels: a monument to the logic of the office rental market and the peculiar whims of the City planning authority. Although it won't be fully completed until April 2014, 20 Fenchurch topped out this week; with its structural frame now complete, and half-dressed in a pinstriped suit of glazing and louvers, its hulking presence is already being felt.

"Every building is an occupation of the skyline," says Viñoly, speaking on the phone from New York, where he is based. "But most don't give anything back." The architect, who has spent his career trying to marry public amenity and commercial reality, is referring, in part, to the fact that the summit of his 160m colossus will boast a three-level "skygarden" that's open to everyone – for free. Comparing this to the £25-a-ticket viewing gallery of the Shard, just across the river, Viñoly says: "You have to ask what the public gets by accepting a further intrusion on the city. The possibility of offering an urban experience at a height is pretty remarkable."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddes...2/walkie-talkie-fenchurch-street-architecture


----------



## erbse

LOL, another urban disgrace by Vinoly... Joining his crappy 432 Park, the Brooklyn social housing garbage...


----------



## Ni3lS

Ye he can talk all he wants, I will never like this pile of garbage and you can't make up for it by adding a roof garden that's open to anyone. Open to anyone at £25 I'm sure. Every skyline photo I take of this city, this building is in it. It makes me cry but it's too fat to photoshop away.


----------



## hugh

Considering the constraints on projects in the area, the South Bank proposals look all right, the buildings complement the Shell Tower pretty well.


----------



## Ion Cannon

I'm usually not a fan of S&P but I think they've done rather well with this one. The strong vertical lines on the high rise elements match with the current shell centre well, making them a sort of modern take on the 60's design.


----------



## .Adam

Ni3lS said:


> Ye he can talk all he wants, I will never like this pile of garbage and you can't make up for it by adding a roof garden that's open to anyone. Open to anyone at £25 I'm sure. Every skyline photo I take of this city, this building is in it. It makes me cry but it's too fat to photoshop away.


The park will be free of charge and open to the public as is contracted in the planning approval for this tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*

by *chest*.










































































the construction chest


----------



## robhood

Axelferis said:


> sorry this tower is high sure but awful
> 
> CW deserves better tower


For you everything about London and Uk are awful, nothing new,:lol:


----------



## Jex7844

I like it! Yes it's monolithic & quite common looking but it manages to be elegant with both its height & its transparent layers. It kinda reminds me of Montparnasse Tower, but more modern. I think it will blend in well with CW. Good addition to sum up.


----------



## Ecological

Axelferis said:


> sorry this tower is high sure but awful
> 
> CW deserves better tower


It's got tons in the pipeline. I shouldn't worry to much. It's simple and elegant. The "city" is where you will find the iconic towers. Canary Wharf if a business complex that is turning into a city. Many other cities across the globe started like this then over time more and more unqiue buildings will be designed and built. 

Its a project. One which is actually quite amazing when you consider in the 1990's it was a barren wasteland. 










It really does have the potential to be Europes version of Manhattan


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah, and the new project of towers behind the O2 Arena will also add density to the area, not forgetting wood wharf and other skyscrapers in the pipeline for the area. 

In 10 years time CW will look huge on the skyline three times as big!


----------



## Axelferis

robhood said:


> For you everything about London and Uk are awful, nothing new,:lol:


you lies ^^
CW is my prefered CBD in Europe.


----------



## Ecological

In this CGI it looks terrific and really adds something to CW


----------



## tonttula

^

Love it. 
A lot of projects going in London that are changing the skyline drastically and towards the right direction.


----------



## LondonFox

Blimey! She's a beast! :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The new residential tower in CW is fitting the area really nicely :cheers: What happened to the Baltimore Wharf tower project in CW?


----------



## KamZolt

^^ I hope the project has been scrapped (or at least changed significantly)... :|


----------



## Ecological

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> The new residential tower in CW is fitting the area really nicely :cheers: What happened to the Baltimore Wharf tower project in CW?


Think it's dead as a dodo!! I'm sure a Londoner could fill us in. Thought it looked great though!


----------



## RobH

The cladding will make or break that tower, because there's not much to it. Do like the slender form of it though. Could be a lot more boxy than it is.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

It looks the the recently build twisting towers in Mississauga, Ontario. The result there was pretty good.


----------



## phoenixboi08

It's honestly what they _should _have done with Shanghai Tower.


----------



## LondonFox

They are selling the plot to another developer to clear debts... So yes, it's dead.


----------



## SO143

CW group announced that the size of CW skyline will be doubled by the end of 2020.

The competition between CW and The City is so awesome to watch. These skylines have completely different designs.


----------



## LondonFox

Is there a final design for Wood Wharf yet? or a render showing how it will look completed ?


----------



## LondonFox

Looking good! With the Pinnacle looking set to resume construction again this year and the new Lime Street tower going up... The City will look gorgeous!



Its AlL gUUd said:


> London Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


----------



## 486

*Developers plan new market for 'Shoreditch village'*










Shoreditch is set to get a new market as part of a development on a former car park to be called Shoreditch Village.

Two families - White and Hall - got together in the 1970s and bought the run-down site between Shoreditch High Street and Great Eastern Street which until recently housed a depot.

The families, led by Dominic White who has worked in the property business for 20 years, have hired architects EllisMiller to draw up the plans.

Shoreditch Village will be anchored by a new market alongside 150,000 square feet of offices, shops, a hotel, restaurants, cafes and eight homes. If Hackney Council approve the scheme, construction could start by the end of next year. In the meantime, at the end of this month the site will house a pop-up street food market.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/business-news/developers-plan-new-market-for-shoreditch-village-8450902.html


----------



## LondonFox

New tower at Canary Wharf - Further details.




gegloma01 said:


> check this out!
> 
> Level 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof Terrace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night time view of the upper levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night time view from the river


----------



## jonnyboy

wood wharf?


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

jonnyboy said:


> wood wharf?


Yeah, it's WW, but I've never seen that render before...it could be an old abandoned design or something new..:dunno:


----------



## LondonFox

Providence Tower?


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

LondonFox said:


> Providence Tower?


No..that's the Ballymore development (136m) that's just started construction.


----------



## Taller London

^^is there a thread for that


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Tower Hamlets E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444










Site preparation is well underway:









Photo by chest

Render:


----------



## SE9

*Thames Gateway Bridge* | Thamesmead SE28 - Beckton E6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376










The boroughs of Greenwich and Newham are pushing to revive the £450 million Thames Gateway Bridge project:

*The Wharf* - Councils join forces to push for bridge in east London


----------



## SE9

*Elephant and Castle Regeneration* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496579










The £1.5 billion Elephant and Castle regeneration scheme has been approved:

*Bloomberg* - Lend Lease Wins Approval for $2.4 Billion London Project

*Building Design* - Make's Heygate estate plans approved by Southwark

*Evening Standard* - New Heygate: ‘It looks nice, but where’s the affordable housing?’


----------



## SO143

europe's most booming city :bow:


----------



## LondonFox

Elephant and castle is loooong overdue a regeneration project.


----------



## LondonFox

SE9 said:


> *Thames Gateway Bridge* | Thamesmead SE28 - Beckton E6
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boroughs of Greenwich and Newham are pushing to revive the £450 million Thames Gateway Bridge project:
> 
> *The Wharf* - Councils join forces to push for bridge in east London



Hmm, I've not heard of this before! Interesting.


----------



## Ecological

Speculative loan secured for Aldgate Tower
21 January 2013 | By Sarah Townsend 

Irish developer-investor Aldgate Developments has secured an £85.5m development loan for the speculative construction of Aldgate Tower in the City of London.


----------



## LondonFox

From the UK Forums. Updates on Leadenhall Tower. Pictures by Chest.




chest said:


> the construction chest


----------



## SO143

The Shard building by Jerzzy Journey Boutique, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

That's quite an old image. The Place and Guy's have progressed much more now.


----------



## LondonFox

From UK forums. 20 Fenchurch Street Progress. I actually love this project, the cladding is amazing and the building is looking top notch.




lumberjack said:


> OO7A7439 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> OO7A7442 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> OO7A7375 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> OO7A7447 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

This isn't the place to post construction update photo's...

There are separate threads for that in the relevant sections of SSC.

This is for news of new developments.


----------



## LondonFox

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> This isn't the place to post construction update photo's...
> 
> There are separate threads for that in the relevant sections of SSC.
> 
> This is for news of new developments.




I think you will find that every thread in this section of SSC _(Projects *& Construction*)_ has progress update posts in them... as well as news of new projects.

In fact, to quote the main page..

_"City/Metro Compilations - *Help report active highrise*/urban developments occurring in your city to the global SSC community."_

And the sticky at the top of the forum list.

_"+++ PLEASE CREDIT *CONSTRUCTION UPDATES* AND PICTURES +++"_


I rest my case.


----------



## SO143

*Woolwich Central*






Upon completion:


----------



## SO143

by *chest*





































the construction chest


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> 25 Churchill Place will fill the gap nicely
> 
> 
> MWK_6220 by mikekingphoto, on Flickr



What a gorgeous shot!


----------



## Daviegraham

The next 10 years will be fascinating for Canary Wharf. 



woodgnome said:


> *Canary Wharf is set to double in size and become family friendly*
> 
> -- _Link to London Evening Standard article_ --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf, the heart of London’s Docklands, is making a healthy return to the market with a dozen major schemes planned to its northern and eastern reaches. The expansion will create a new skyline of even towers and will double Canary Wharf’s working population by 2025.
> 
> On the back of the *Crossrail* link coming on line in 2017/18, which will join Canary Wharf to the west of London, and to Heathrow, forecasters say the area is set to mature into a major new residential location.
> 
> Home buyers might be playing a waiting game after the financial crisis caused up to 30 per cent to be wiped off the value of some developments bought off-plan, but analysts say square-foot values in Canary Wharf could rise by a third to about £800 or even £1,000 — which would still be good value compared with central London.
> 
> Canary Wharf’s housing market has been quietly readjusting since the dark days following the collapse of Lehman Brothers. With the arrival of JP Morgan and Shell the local working population passed 100,000 for the first time last year, with the area now accommodating more bankers than the City of London.
> 
> And whereas the original Canary Wharf estate was geared towards giant office buildings for banks and financial services companies, the future development pipeline — more than nine million sq ft of space, the largest construction programme in London — has a far larger residential element.
> 
> Families have largely avoided the area due to a lack of good-size houses with gardens, while others think so much new build can be soulless. But the next generation of development will be much more mixed.
> 
> Twenty-acre *Wood Wharf* is the most notable of these big new projects. To be built over 10 years, it will have 2,000 homes in four new waterfront neighbourhoods, two parks, the area’s first school and a new high street linking Canary Wharf to Isle of Dogs.
> 
> “Canary Wharf is more than a global financial centre, it is an exciting cultural and lifestyle district which is helping shift the capital’s centre of gravity eastwards,” says architect Terry Farrell, Wood Wharf masterplanner.
> 
> Two decades after arriving on the map as a business district, the area is finally maturing into an attractive residential address, with good local amenities and transport.
> 
> The Jubilee line provides quick connections to the West End and South Bank. And although Crossrail will give quick access to Heathrow, bankers and lawyers can now fly direct to New York on British Airways business-class flights from London City Airport, just around the river bend from Canary Wharf.
> 
> Despite shrinking bonuses, this pocket of E14 is London’s highest- paying postcode, with an average male salary in excess of £100,000, giving developers the confidence to build designer apartments and crashpads.
> 
> As elsewhere in London, Isle of Dogs has a number of micro markets, of which Canary Wharf is one. The latter is a 97-acre enclave, with its own “ring of steel” (private security cordon) enclosing office and retail space, including four shopping malls and numerous bars and restaurants.
> 
> There are relatively few homes within this distinct commercial quarter but hundreds within the “halo” — a 10-minute walk of the dealing rooms. This extended zone is the most sought-after, boasting walk-to-work convenience and the best of the older and new apartment schemes.
> 
> Coming soon is *Dollar Bay*, a 31-storey residential tower at West India Dock. This will have 121 waterside apartments with glazed winter gardens for year-round use and unrestricted views west and east. At the top of the building is a 6,000 sq ft triplex penthouse with sky garden.
> 
> Plans have been submitted for the UK’s second tallest tower on the site of the *City Pride* pub at Westferry Circus. Chalegrove Properties wants to build a 75-storey block with 864 flats, while developer Galliard has snapped up *Baltimore Wharf*, on a prime plot where the doomed London Arena once stood. Next to Crossharbour DLR station, it is another architectural treat for Docklands, a design by Skidmore Owens Merrill, a Chicago-based firm whose speciality is slick skyscrapers. The first phase of 473 apartments is complete. The next is 46-storey *Crossharbour Tower*, a “twisting” structure with 330 flats and spectacular penthouses.
> 
> Millharbour, across the dock, used to be occupied by low-rise business estates built in the early Eighties, another example of how the development scene has changed. *Lincoln Plaza*, one of the new residential towers soon to rise on this land, has 380 flats available now off-plan.


----------



## LondonFox

Ecological said:


> First tower in Wood Wharf has now got a chosen architect.  Should be a stonker.



And renders?


----------



## kubachrick

What are the preferences of leasers in London nowadays - tall buildings or wide buildings ?


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Lol...I see one of SSC's Admins (and I know which one) has increased the view count on the Paris thread to ensure London doesn't become no #1

he thinks 7,000 extra views coming out of nowhere, wont go unnoticed.

Utterly pathetic....It's not the first time it's happened either.


----------



## benchaney

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Lol...I see one of SSC's Admins (and I know which one) has increased the view count on the Paris thread to ensure London doesn't become no #1
> 
> he thinks 7,000 extra views coming out of nowhere, wont go unnoticed.
> 
> Utterly pathetic....It's not the first time it's happened either.


That's outrageous, this isn't a popularity contest


----------



## LondonFox

Lol, pathetic behaviour.


----------



## SE9

*New Thames River Crossings* | East London - South London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376










Business leaders have been voicing their support for more crossings:

*Evening Standard* - Big firms launch campaign for more Thames crossings

*Homes and Property* - Support grows for new £750 million Thames crossings


----------



## LondonFox

Looks like a long bridge, I've been trying to work out how wide exactly the river is there...


----------



## SE9

It is wide there. The bridge also has to be high enough to allow tall ships through.


----------



## SE9

*Lots Road Towers* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119










Construction of the Lots Road Towers has finally started on-site:

*Architects Journal* - Farrell's sky-high Lots Road revamp finally starts on site


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409









Photo by chest

Cladding has nearly reached the top of the tower. Photo taken today.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117










The extension to the Tate Modern, designed by Herzog & de Meuron, has topped out:









Photo by chest


----------



## SE9

*The Stage Shoreditch* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734



















A 250-seater open-air auditorium has been planned for the site. The project is being built on the site of The Curtain Theatre (1577-1622), which was a premier venue for William Shakespeare's plays:

*Evening Standard* - Curtain lifts on open-air stage at Shakespeare theatre site in Shoreditch 

*The Mirror* - Raising The Curtain: William Shakespeare's first theatre uncovered in east London


----------



## SO143

Alpha++ Global City :bow:


----------



## SE9

It certainly is a busy/exciting time for the city. :cheers:


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Lol...I see one of SSC's Admins (and I know which one) has increased the view count on the Paris thread to ensure London doesn't become no #1
> 
> he thinks 7,000 extra views coming out of nowhere, wont go unnoticed.
> 
> Utterly pathetic....It's not the first time it's happened either.


I noticed that sudden jump I must say. Is that really the reason? That's ridiculously juvenille and ... I don't even understand? Does a higher view count make one city "better" than the other? Can't someone love London and Paris, and a dozen other cities without having to put them in numerical order. Crikey.

Anyway, really exciting developments for Canary Wharf. Feels as though the area has sort of been put to one aside whilst The City and London Bridge have expanded. Good to see it's going to grow again.


----------



## LondonFox

If what 'Defibkiller' says is true, then it isn't the first time they have done it.... which says it all really.. London keeps surpassing them so they have to 'cheat' for something so silly as view counts on a web forum...

I didn't realise that the rivalry had descended so low. :nono:

Oh well... we know the truth  

London is the top of the pile! :lol: No doubt they will do it again when the London thread gets too close for comfort... I give it a month.


----------



## UK86

Cool projects, hope to see another supertall under construction in London eventually!


----------



## LondonFox

Update on Crossrail at Canary Wharf. From the UK section.




woodgnome said:


> *Canary Wharf Crossrail station takes shape as construction work ramps-up above and below ground*
> 
> -- _Link to Crossrail article_ --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Canary Wharf Crossrail station is making good progress as the project heads into a year of important construction milestones, Canary Wharf Group and Crossrail announced today.
> 
> Canary Wharf Group began work on the new Canary Wharf station in May 2009, by creating a 250m long and 30m wide watertight dam in the waters of North Dock, using an innovative new ‘silent’ piling method. The station box was then built ‘top down’, 28 metres below the water surface to create the ticket hall and platform levels. This was followed by the start of construction above the new station where Canary Wharf Group is delivering a four-storey retail development, topped by a roof top garden, community facility and restaurant semi-covered by a striking Foster-designed timber lattice roof.
> 
> Progress made to-date and key milestones ahead in the Canary Wharf station construction works include:-
> 
> Station box and ticket hall levels:
> 
> 
> Work completed to prepare the four 7.6m diameter “tunnel eyes” at either end of the station box for the arrival and onwards progression of two Tunnel Boring Machines (TBM) currently tunnelling their way from Limmo Peninsula near Canning Town
> The first TBM, 1,000 tonne Elizabeth, will break through into the Canary Wharf station box in the spring followed by sister machine Victoria shortly afterwards
> Work will begin next month to construct a temporary steel ‘cradle’ that will carry and support the TBMs as they move into the station box
> Once both TBMs have passed through the station box, work will start in mid 2013 to construct the passenger platforms
> Station fit-out works are continuing, including escalators and the installation of ventilation, mechanical and electrical equipment, drainage and utilities
> Architectural fit out works are underway with glass wall cladding being installed in the escalator tunnels
> All public areas in the station’s ticket hall level will be substantially complete by summer 2013 – the 185 metre-long ticket hall is designed to handle 32,000 passengers during each morning peak period
> 
> Upper levels and retail development:
> 
> 
> The main structural works for Canary Wharf Group’s four-storey retail development above the station are complete – work is now focusing on the services and fit out of the upper levels which are intended to open in 2015, three years before the first trains are due to run
> The first two huge new escalators have been lifted into the station which will transfer passengers from the main podium level of the building to the ticket hall level. Eight escalators will be installed altogether by the summer, each nearly 40 metres long.
> Work is underway on the elevated walkway across Adams Place which will provide a covered pedestrian route to the station shopping mall entrance. The first of the covered segments for the walkway have now been installed with the new walkway to be completed this summer
> Upper Bank Street bridge has been demolished to allow the completion of the main station structure – construction of the permanent replacement structure which will reinstate the road connection into Canary Wharf is well advanced
> Work on the striking Foster-designed timber lattice roof will begin in late 2013. This will sit above the rooftop garden level and the four-storey retail development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Wolstenholme, Crossrail’s Chief Executive said: “The construction of Canary Wharf station is firmly on track and gives us an early glimpse of the world-class new stations, improved transport links and huge commercial development that Crossrail will deliver throughout London. With the upper station levels continuing to take shape, we are focussing on getting the station box below ground ready for the breakthrough of the first tunnelling machine in the spring, one of the biggest milestones on the Crossrail project so far.”
> 
> Cliff Bryant, Executive Director of Canary Wharf Contractors Limited, said: “It’s a privilege to be able to help deliver an infrastructure project that will transform our great city for generations to come. The construction team has done a terrific job delivering the Station Box five months ahead of schedule, ready for the tunnel boring machines to come through. Now we have the main structure in place above the station for an attractive new shopping development, roof top park, and the impressive Foster-designed roof. We hope Londoners will eventually consider this to be one of the city’s finest train stations.”
> 
> Canary Wharf Crossrail station will be one of the largest stations on the Crossrail route. Crossrail will dramatically increase the capacity and resilience of transport services to and from Canary Wharf and the surrounding area, helping underpin further development and investment in this key business and shopping district.
> 
> Journey times will be cut to many destinations across London. It will take just 6 minutes to travel to Liverpool Street, 8 minutes to Farringdon and 39 minutes to Heathrow. The Crossrail service at Canary Wharf will be 12 trains per hour in each direction during the peak. Crossrail services will commence in 2018.


----------



## Daviegraham

I noticed re. view counts too. Pathetic!

Oh well, we all know which city has more going on anyway.


----------



## Iapetus

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I've heard that Imperial College have started preparing the site of the former BBC offices in Hammersmith for their new campus.


----------



## LondonFox

St George's Tower has had the broken crane removed as of today.



mitosan said:


> I got there today just as they were finishing lowering the jib...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys working up on the machine deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some twisted parts of the jib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click any to enlarge, most are quite grainy due to low light.


----------



## LondonFox

Iapetus said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I've heard that Imperial College have started preparing the site of the former BBC offices in Hammersmith for their new campus.




Indeed.



> Imperial College London has today been awarded £35 million to support the development of its new Imperial West Technology Campus in west London. The investment by the Higher Education Funding Council for England (HEFCE) through the UK Research Partnership Investment Fund (UK RPIF) will contribute to the development of the campus's £150 million Research and Translation Hub.
> 
> The 42,000 square metre Hub will be the focus of the seven acre technology campus on the BBC's former Woodlands site, alongside the A40. It will deliver world-class education, research and translation activities, and foster partnerships with global stakeholders from business, industry, higher education and the NHS.
> 
> Incorporating 50 new units for spinout companies, the Hub will serve the needs of London's enterprise community, expanding support for innovation drawn from Imperial and other leading universities. With an emphasis on the commercialisation of research to bring benefits to society and the economy, the site is expected to attract innovation businesses to co-locate and could offer a base in London to world-class higher education institutions from outside the UK. The Hub will also provide high specification, multidisciplinary research space for 1,000 scientists and engineers investigating next generation materials.
> 
> Sir Keith O'Nions, President & Rector of Imperial College London, said: "The opportunities presented by the Imperial West Technology Campus are tremendously exciting. It will bring together world-class teaching and research with our cutting-edge translation activities, working closely with business, the NHS and industry. In terms of the scale of its facilities and of our ambition, it is unlike anything that exists in London, and will be an exemplar in the UK. I am delighted that HEFCE recognised the huge potential with such a substantial award."
> 
> Alongside the award from HEFCE, one of the largest awarded from the UK RPIF, the new £150 million Research and Translation Hub will be funded by a £90 million contribution from investor Voreda, with the remainder funded by the College.
> 
> Chris Dancer, Partner, Voreda Capital, said: "Voreda is delighted to continue our work with Imperial College London at the new Imperial West Technology Campus. The Research and Translation Hub will be a fantastic boost for London and White City, creating new jobs and leading the regeneration of the area."
> 
> Alongside the Research and Translation Hub, the site will include teaching, community, leisure and retail facilities, a hotel, homes for Imperial College and Imperial NHS key workers and private sale, and a publicly accessible square.
> 
> The redevelopment of the former BBC Woodlands site, purchased by the College in 2009, is a major boost to the regeneration of the White City area. Phase one of the redevelopment was completed in September 2012 with the opening of Wood Lane Studios, providing accommodation for 606 postgraduate students and early-career researchers. Planning permission for the second phase of the College's masterplan was granted by the London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham in July 2012. On completion, the new campus will generate 3,200 direct permanent jobs on site.
> 
> The development of Imperial West complements the College's existing activities in the area, and is located 500 metres from the Imperial Centre for Translational and Experimental Medicine (ICTEM). This £66 million flagship facility was opened in May 2012 next to Hammersmith Hospital, and will expand and accelerate the translation of scientific discoveries into new ways of preventing, diagnosing and treating diseases. It combines laboratory space for up to 450 scientists with a dedicated facility for evaluating and developing new medical treatments through clinical trials.
> 
> Plans to develop the Research and Translation Hub will begin in 2013.


http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_31-10-2012-17-16-56


----------



## Iapetus

LondonFox said:


> Indeed.


Thanks, looks to be a nice little development, the tower is reminiscent of 122 Leadenhall. Pity I will have graduated long before it opens.


----------



## robhood

Axelferis said:


> hno: i was sure you was this one(with portonuts and so143) who clicked all the year to have more views !
> 
> just pathetic!
> 
> I seriously don't understand why you represent so bad your country by childist attitudes.
> Can you look at you in the mirror ? truely?


you are pathetic!


----------



## LondonFox

I know, the hypocrisy is unbelievable. There is a real sense of utter paranoia about some of them in the Paris thread. 

The fact that they have to change something so trivial like the view count simply to stop the London thread becoming the most viewed thread is unbelievable. The fact that it was a moderator who did it is even more astounding. They of all people should be setting an example.

Like I said originally, I have never noticed or cared about it.. 'Defibkiller' brought it to my attention... and then they have the audacity to try and make it sound like WE are at fault for posting relevant and insightful information in the London thread.. 

Like it is some kind of conspiracy against the Paris thread... 

No...

The fact is, that there is much more happening in London right now and more people are looking at the London thread than the Paris one. Which is why they have to resort to such pathetic actions once the London thread threatens to be the top viewed part of the Project & Construction section.

It will probably happen again too.

But, to be honest.. who cares. Let them behave like that. Let us keep the London thread clean and informative and 'on topic'. And let this post be the last we talk of it.

All the best. Please continue to enjoy the London thread everyone. And keep posting anything that is relevant!


----------



## Axelferis

[OFFTOPIC]

@londonfox-> i appreciate the london thread but... you represent an embarassment by the way you act with "the pool" of londoners here which are 'londoncentrics' :down:

i love London but please just recognize that londoners guys(you and some others) establish this childist competition  [/OFFTOPIC]

the development of London concerns too much towers. no real artistic things since the 'marvel' Orbit :lol:


----------



## LondonFox

*PLEASE LEAVE THIS THREAD YOU CONSTANTLY DRAG IT OFF TOPIC - CAN A MODERATOR PLEASE REMOVE AXELFERIS.*


----------



## LondonFox

Information animation from Brookfield Multiplex about 100 Bishopsgate U/C


----------



## LondonFox

The Francis Crick Institute - Biometrics Centre at Kings Cross (Europe's largest dedicated research building) is coming along nicely.

You can read all about it on their website.

http://www.crick.ac.uk/news/construction-news/2012/11/29/construction-november-2012/


----------



## LondonFox

Updates on construction at 25 Churchill Place in Canary Wharf from the UK forum.

Photos courtesy of the magnificent Chest.




chest said:


> some sunshine at last when Canary Wharf becomes a bluey glassy stainless steely slice of corporate heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the construction chest


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Lots Road Towers* | Chelsea SW10
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of the Lots Road Towers has finally started on-site:
> 
> *Architects Journal* - Farrell's sky-high Lots Road revamp finally starts on site


i've never seen this highrise project before, looks spectacular though. :cheers2:


----------



## LondonFox

^ It has been on hold for about 10 years i think :lol: 

Finally it has been approved for construction.


----------



## Iapetus

Have been through that area a fair few times in the past year, looking forward to seeing the new frontage of the older building, it's about time something was done with it.

As long as the cladding lives up to the renders I think it's safe to say it's going to be a fine addition to the waterfront.


----------



## deckard_6

Interesting stupidity competition going on here:

-1st candidate to win the stupidity award: the one who changed the views number
-2nd: forumers comparing the numbers all the time and therefore realising the change
-3rd: forumers outraged by the views number's change, posting about it in the "CITY/METRO COMPILATION" thread (which is by the way not the same one as the "LETS COMPARE OUR SILLY EGOS" thread) as if others would give a shit about it. 

Please continue posting projects' information and forget about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## LondonFox

We are... so don't bring it up again.

Thanks!


----------



## LondonFox

Master Plan design for the new very large Greenwich Peninsular project.




Rational Plan said:


> Going through Greenwichs Planning portal, planing apps for the 1st four plots in the South East corner have come through.
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> 1st a brief overview. Looks like they are trying to develop chunks at a time. I have not found plans for MO101 or MO116 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Student block M120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MO117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mo115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MO114


----------



## azzi282

^^ Nice
Any idea who's occupying 25 churchill square?
I got to say I'm dissapointed by the cladding... No where near as good as citi's, which it essentially covers from some angles...


----------



## clusterboi

PARIS vs. LONDON PAGE VIEWING FIGURES. Not really stupid to compare them - if they were accurate. The figures show not only the level of interest in what is going on, but also the relative vitality of the two cities from an architectural point of view. The fact is that the London figure is genuine; while the Paris figure is the work of cheats - something they have to do because Paris is relatively moribund at present - unlike in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Iapetus

azzi282 said:


> ^^ Nice
> Any idea who's occupying 25 churchill square?
> I got to say I'm dissapointed by the cladding... No where near as good as citi's, which it essentially covers from some angles...



The European Medicines Agency are taking up half the tower's space apparently, no idea about the other half though sorry.


----------



## benchaney

Interesting plans not a fan of the student block design though, looks sort of cheap


----------



## LondonFox

It has a similar look to the Olympic site regeneration.

I like it, its clean and simple.


----------



## SO143

United House to start £59m London Soho resi job

*Contractor United House is preparing to start enabling works next month to build an 80-flat key worker block in central London.*

The scheme will see a 1930s police station demolished to make way for the scheme, which is being developed by Barratt East London, in Berwick Street in the heart of Soho.

The site, which has lain vacant for almost 13 years after it was decommissioned and sold, has been kick-started after unconditional contracts were signed between the Greater London Authority and developer Barratt Homes.

The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, said: “After years of lying dormant it is fantastic news that this site will be welcoming in the diggers and bringing new homes to the heart of historic Soho. The project is a great example of how vacant public land can be released to deliver more housing for Londoners, as well as giving a boost to the economy and to jobs in the construction industry.”

Jeffrey Adams, Group Chief Executive of United House, said: “We are creating homes in the very heart of London, where there has always been a strong, local community and an exciting, diverse buzz that brings visitors from all over the world.

“United House has a great track record with developments in central London and we are looking forward to working with Barratt Homes and all the partners to deliver the scheme.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/01/24/united-house-to-start-50m-london-soho-resi-job/


----------



## LondonFox

U/C in Lewisham.




SE9 said:


> *Lewisham welcomes Renaissance*
> Premier Construction
> 18 January 2013





> The Renaissance development comprises the construction of 778 flats within eight buildings ranging in height from nine to 25 storeys. There will also be a leisure centre, which includes two pools, fitness suite, a climbing wall Dance Studio and spa, together with a cafe; there will also be a series of commercial units and community facilities including a new venue for the Lewisham City Mission.


----------



## SO143

another great news :banana:


> Trio in race for £100m Saatchi and Saatchi HQ revamp
> Grant Prior | Fri 25th January | 7:44
> 
> Three contractors are believed to be in the running for a £100m redevelopment of ad agency Saatchi & Saatchi’s west London headquarters.
> 
> Construction information specialist Glenigan has BAM Construct, Brookfield Multiplex and Mace battling it out for the high-profile job.
> 
> Developer Derwent London is looking to transform the Charlotte Street building once Saatchi’s lease expires in March.
> 
> The building will be part demolished and rebuilt with 55 new homes and 323,000 square feet of office space.
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/01/25/trio-in-race-for-100m-saatchi-and-saatchi-hq-revamp/


----------



## SO143

Green light for revamp of Leicester Square block
Aaron Morby | Fri 18th January | 7:08










*The façade of the building will be retained with a new bladed roof structure added*











Westminster Council approved the redevelopment of 48 Leicester Square in London, a full island block comprising the whole of the west side of the square.

London development specialist CORE will undertake the scheme on behalf of the property’s overseas owner. Construction is expected to start later this year, with completion in early 2016.

The development, once the headquarters of the Automobile Association, has been designed by Make, and will retain parts of the façade of the existing building, capped with a new contemporary bladed roof structure.

Three floors of new retail and restaurant space will serve the estimated 37 million people who visit Leicester Square annually, and 90,000 sq of new offices will be built.

David Ainsworth, director at CORE, said: “We are very pleased to be pressing ahead with this exciting project,
a landmark in the area, and part of the transformation of this part ofthe West End.

Frank Filskow, partner at Make said: “It’s fabulous to learn that the committee has given the go-ahead to our proposals for 48 Leicester Square.

“We have designed a scheme to create a contemporary building in a sensitive and appropriate manner. It will continue the theme of wider regeneration in and around Leicester Square, begun with the new public realm work. It is a fantastic project and we are excited to be taking it forward.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/01/18/green-light-for-revamp-of-leicester-square-block/


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99574669










Kidbrooke Village is a £1 billion ($1.6bn) residential development in south-east London, one of the largest of its kind in Europe. A five minute promotional video for the scheme has just been released by the developer, Berkeley Group:


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula Hotel* | Greenwich SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984










AEG has sold its plot next to The O2. A $450 million hotel and conference centre will be built on the site, with construction starting this year:

*Construction News* - Greenwich riverside hotel scheme changes hands

*Bloomberg* - AEG Selling Land Near London’s O2 for $450 Million Hotel Project


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | Shepherd's Bush W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490127



















Imperial West is a campus project by established university Imperial College London. The scheme has just been launched. Imperial is ranked in the top 10 universities worldwide:

*Imperial College London* - Imperial West


----------



## SE9

*Brickfields* | Shepherd's Bush W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490127




















Another scheme just launched at Shepherd's Bush.


----------



## LondonFox

Great developments!


----------



## SE9

LondonFox said:


> Great developments!


Imperial West, Brickfields and the Westfield expansion... the Shepherd's Bush area has a lot going on!


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail* | £15 billion ($24 bn) London rail line

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486










Crossrail is the largest construction project in Europe. The BBC has had the first look at Crossrail tunneling under London:





BBC News - 25 January 2013


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Not sure if this was posted before



> *Herzog & de Meuron to Design Residential High-Rise in London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An impressive team has been pieced together by Canary Wharf Group to design portions of the first phase for the Wood Wharf development in London’s major business district of Tower Hamlets. Already home to some of the UK’s tallest buildings, Canary Wharf has announced its plan to add a Herzog & de Meuron-designed residential high-rise to its glowing skyline on a redeveloped eight-hectare site.
> 
> Ascan Mergenthaler, senior partner at Herzog & de Meuron stated, “The new high-rise building will mediate between the city and the individual, the public and private, and will inject a new component of daily residential life into the evolving mixed-use Canary Wharf district. It will be both a symbol and the heart of the new Wood Wharf urban quarter, an extension of a dynamic global community and the start of a new vibrant neighborhood.”
> 
> See who else has been commissioned to partake in the first phase of the Canary Wharf development after the break.
> 
> The Swiss practice is one of three practices that have been commissioned to design the first phase of the Wood Wharf development. In addition to Herzog & de Meuron’s tower, Stirling Prize winner Stanton Williams will design three smaller residential buildings which will be clustered around a courtyard and waterways at the western portion of the eight-hectare site. Allies & Morrison will also contribute two new buildings that are aimed to provide office space for IT services and new media companies above two stories of retail. All the structures will be integrated within and connected over the waterways by lush pedestrian pathways.
> 
> The three practices will collaborate with the master planners of Farrells and landscape architects Peter Walker and Partners.
> 
> Construction will commence in 2014 and the first buildings will open in 2017. Crossrail trains are expected to connect through to the Canary Wharf in 2018.


http://www.archdaily.com/323733/herzog-de-meuron-to-design-residential-high-rise-in-london/


----------



## Core Rising

Wish Crossrail went all the way out to Reading.


----------



## tuten

Just caught up with the last few pages of this thread, astounding number of projects! 

I live in Strata tower so I really hope the Elephant and Castle redevelopment kicks off so I can watch it grow.


----------



## Taller London

does the Greenwich Peninsula have its own thread ?


----------



## LondonFox

Only in the UK forums I think.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Here is the link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984&page=26


----------



## Taller London

thanks guys


----------



## Axelferis

crossrail is very good project that lacks to date in a city like london!

it wasn't normal to not have it. Which will be the prices? we have reasonable prices to cross over Paris. A single ticket in London/crossrail > 5£ will be a shame imo


----------



## Core Rising

Crossrail should be integrated into the existing ticketing system. I'm guessing it will use the same pricing structure of the Tube, DLR or suburban rail.


----------



## Menzes

tuten said:


> Just caught up with the last few pages of this thread, astounding number of projects!
> .


Who the hell is paying for all those projects and how many will actually get built ? :nuts:



> *U.K. Economy Shrinks *
> 
> LONDON—The U.K. economy shrank more than expected at the end of last year, leaving Britain at risk of its third recession in four years and putting more pressure on the government to ease austerity measures as it tries to turn around the country's economy.
> 
> Official figures published Friday showed gross domestic product fell 0.3% in the fourth quarter of 2012 compared with the third, due largely to a drop in mining, quarrying and manufacturing output. The consensus among many economists was that the economy would shrink by 0.1% on a quarterly basis. Annual economic growth was flat, even as nations such as the U.S. and Germany show signs of growth.
> 
> The news is an added blow to Prime Minister David Cameron and Treasury chief George Osborne, who came to office in 2010 promising to fix the U.K.'s finances. Economic recovery, with the potential to raise tax revenue, has been slow at 0.5% since the government began its spending cuts in mid-2010. The economy is 3.3% smaller than it was in the first quarter of 2008.
> 
> If it shrinks in the first quarter of 2013 it would mean the U.K. is back in recession—defined by some economists as two consecutive quarters of contraction. It would be the third recession in the U.K. since the financial crisis gripped the country in 2008, a situation some economists label a "triple-dip recession."
> 
> That stubborn weakness led some to start to draw comparisons—at least superficially—with Japan and its lost decade of growth. The neighboring euro zone is in a period of calm. That should help boost demand for U.K. exports. Economists warn, though, that Britain is likely to face continued challenges amid a weak outlook for household incomes and subdued export prospects.
> 
> "Against this backdrop, progress in achieving the government's aims of repairing the public finances and bringing unemployment down is likely to prove painfully slow," said Barclays BARC.LN +0.23% analyst Simon Hayes in a research report.
> 
> If economic growth remains weak, the U.K. may lose its triple-A credit status, the three leading credit rating firms Fitch Ratings, Standard & Poor's and Moody's Investors Service, have warned. That would likely make it more difficult for the government to stop its debts rising relative to annual output.
> 
> Economists and politicians have called on the government to alter their approach. On Thursday, International Monetary Fund chief economist Olivier Blanchard said Mr. Osborne should consider slowing his austerity measures if growth continues to disappoint.
> 
> "If things look bad at the beginning of 2013, which they do, then there should be a reassessment of fiscal policy," Mr. Blanchard said. "We think the March budget would be a good time to take stock and make changes to the austerity plan. Budget time seems like the right time to do these things, and slower fiscal consolidation in some form may be appropriate."
> 
> Nick Clegg, deputy prime minister and leader of the government's junior coalition partners, the Liberal Democrats, said the government was wrong to cut spending on infrastructure as severely as it did when it came to office in May 2010.
> 
> "I think we've all realized that you actually need, in order to foster a recovery, to try and mobilize as much public and private capital into infrastructure as possible," Mr. Clegg said in an interview with The House magazine in the U.K.
> 
> Mr. Osborne defended the government's approach Friday, saying he believed it had the right deficit-reduction plan and was taking steps to make the U.K. more competitive. He agreed capital investment is important and said the government had added to infrastructure-spending plans.
> 
> He pointed to positive news about the labor market, which has remained robust despite the weak economy. Official data Wednesday showed a fall in the number of unemployed in the three months to November and a record number of people in work.
> 
> "We can either run away from those problems or we can confront them and I am determined to confront them so that we can go on creating jobs for the people of this country," Mr. Osborne said.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...googlenews_wsj


----------



## Ecological

Output shrunk. :nuts:


----------



## SO143

Menzes said:


> Who the hell is paying for all those projects and how many will actually get built ? :nuts:


london is a true global city and therefore international investors and oversea tycoons are paying for all these projects in london.


----------



## tuten

Menzes said:


> Who the hell is paying for all those projects and how many will actually get built ? :nuts:


Mostly private companies/foreign backers who see London as a good investment. 

Most of the projects will be built, with the usual delays etc.


----------



## SO143

March start for £22m Peabody anniversary estate
Aaron Morby | Fri 25th January | 7:01

Peabody has gained planning for its landmark 150th anniversary development of 170 homes in east London.

Construction work will start in March on the former Plaistow hospital site, with the new homes completing in 2015.

The scheme has been designed to showcase the latest advancements in mainstream sustainable building technology and will achieve Code for Sustainable Homes Level 4, along with carbon dioxide emission reductions of 32%.

“As part of Peabody’s 150th anniversary celebrations we undertook an architectural competition for the Plaistow Hospital site and we are now delighted to see PCKO’s winning entry be approved by Newham,” Peabody development director Claire Bennie said.

Paul Webb, director of PCKO, said: “We are delighted that our winning competition design has been successfully developed with Peabody and their consultant team to achieve planning consent.

“The design has integrated new apartments and family housing with refurbished hospital buildings converted to residential use to create a coherent masterplan and architecture for the development.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/01/25/march-start-for-22m-peabody-anniversary-estate/


----------



## tonttula

Menzes said:


> Who the hell is paying for all those projects and how many will actually get built ? :nuts:


Well you also need to remember the scale here. We are talking about by far largest European city with over 8 million people. Also city that is experiencing quite unusual population growth in its receant history.

It would be nice to know how London does economy wise compared rest of the country.


----------



## SE9

*Zig Zag Building and Kings Gate* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: N/A













> *Lend Lease wins $263m London project*
> The Australian
> January 2013​
> *Lend Lease has won a 170 million-pound ($263m) contract to construct two buildings in central London, at the site of the former Kingsgate House.*
> 
> The first block will be a 12 storey commercial and retail building, while the second is a 14 storey apartment block. They are expected to be completed in 2015, the company said today.
> 
> The project, which Lend Lease will undertake with Land Securities, also involves the demolition of the existing building.
> 
> In early trade, Lend Lease shares were up 4 cents, or 0.42 per cent, at $8.54.


----------



## SE9

*New London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395
















































Progress so far...

Removing the existing roof structure:


RIMG0146 by unravelled, on Flickr

Southern concourse construction:


London Bridge Station new concourse by G,C&T l'ry unable to upload for a while, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

SO143 said:


> Mayor urged to demolish London tower blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High rise tower blocks should be knocked down and replaced by flats and terraced housing to help reduce social unrest in London, a think-tank has argued.
> 
> The Policy Exchange believes an extra 260,000 new homes could be built in the capital in the next seven years if their recommendations were taken on board.
> 
> The right-leaning group’s Create Streets report cites “multiple studies” and evidence which shows that people living in high rise blocks are more vulnerable to crime and poor health and education outcomes.
> 
> “These multi-storey estates are harmful and occasionally lethal,” the report, co-authored by Nicholas BoysSmith and Alex Morton, stated. “Only last week an inquest opened into the 2009 Camberwell Tower block fire in London which killed six people.
> 
> “Studies have shown that residents of high-rise blocks or large estates suffer from more stress, mental health difficulties, neurosis and marriage breakdowns.
> 
> “Children living in high rise accommodation suffer from increased hyperactivity, hostility and juvenile delinquency even when you adjust for social economic status.”
> 
> In London, almost one third of all families with children living in social housing live on the second floor of a building or above, the report claimed.
> 
> “London has started development on just 16,000 homes a year, well below even the minimum number of 32,000 homes a year the Mayor’s London Plan states is needed just to keep up with household growth,” the report added.
> 
> http://www.london24.com/news/mayor_urged_to_demolish_london_tower_blocks_1_1805310


In other words: let's get rid of all poor people!


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> *crossrail is very good project that lacks to date in a city like london!*
> 
> it wasn't normal to not have it. Which will be the prices? we have reasonable prices to cross over Paris. A single ticket in London/crossrail > 5£ will be a shame imo


London already has Thameslink, which runs north to south.


----------



## LondonFox

Menzes said:


> Who the hell is paying for all those projects and how many will actually get built ? :nuts:


The British government is paying for a few of these, like crossrail. As we know, good infrastructure is a requisit for growth.

But the majority is being payed for by foreign money. International investors who see London as THE place to invest money in construction because they know they will make huge profits back from it.

London is THE biggest city destination for foreign investment in the world. It receives more money put into it than its next two closest rivals COMBINED! ... (New York and Paris).


----------



## Daviegraham

The London Bridge Station renders are just superb. I'm really impressed with the refurbs that have and are occuring within Londons stations. 

Some of the best in the world and all in the same city.


----------



## El_Greco

Wish London Bridge itself was rebuilt. An unashamedly modern version of a living bridge.


----------



## Axelferis

the main of projetcs (office & towers) don't even have sufficient hosts!

It is a process of speculation! shard isn't 100% occupied like the majority of projetcs. it's just a speculation scheme like evrytime in this city.

CW was built in 90's and empty to 10% of the surface.
I don't believe too much in all of this fuzz construction about london when i see the number of offices.

it lacks a variety of artictic contributions.


----------



## SO143

tuten said:


> Mostly private companies/foreign backers who see London as a good investment.


London/UK is known as a safe heaven. :yes:


----------



## tuten

Most of our major projects and towers are under construction, so if you don't believe your own eyes....


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

^^

I assume this French clown is just trying to be a troll...I guess jealousy cuts deep with this one.


----------



## LondonFox

He is the worst for it. Just ignore him. And someone please clean up the tags on this page...


----------



## LondonFox

El_Greco said:


> Wish London Bridge itself was rebuilt. An unashamedly modern version of a living bridge.


They need to sort out Euston too...


----------



## SO143

Any recent news about the Pinnacle tower? (europe's most exciting project)


----------



## LondonFox

Yes, I will look for the link. Short of the long - they have settled the debt and are making revisions to the project. Should continue this year.


----------



## Menzes

LondonFox said:


> He is the worst for it. Just ignore him. And someone please clean up the tags on this page...


Does that apply for the Paris thread too where you and your ilk have been adding tags of your own as well ?


----------



## LondonFox

Only three posts since joining this month and that was one of them. Troll dupe account me thinks. Stop taking this thread off topic. Thanks.


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> Any recent news about the Pinnacle tower? (europe's most exciting project)


From the UK forum on 11th Jan.




potto said:


> *Pinnacle developers target extra £500m as Brookfield retained*
> 
> Exclusive: The Pinnacle’s developers are seeking £500m of extra funding to complete construction after renewing their loan with HSH Nordbank and confirming Brookfield Multiplex as main contractor.



So they might not even be changing the design going by this news!


----------



## Menzes

LondonFox said:


> Only three posts since joining this month and that was one of them. Troll dupe account me thinks. Stop taking this thread off topic. Thanks.


_You_'ve raised the issues of the tags, portraying yourself once again as the victims of the jealous and evil French, which was pretty off topic.

I merely asked you a follow up question, pointing out that you are actually not victims at all and may even be the culprits.

Earlier you even accused the admin Matthieu (and I'm really no fan of the guy) of somehow manipulating in favor of the Paris thread which is a pretty serious accusation and
Thats was pretty off topic as well.




And yes, this is a dupe account. I'm not trying to hide this fact and I will be banned soon so rest easy.


----------



## SO143

^^ R.I.P :angel:


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> So they might not even be changing the design going by this news!


Excellent news mate. Looking forward to seeing more updates of this europe's finest skyscraper project. :bow:


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> the main of projetcs (office & towers) don't even have sufficient hosts!
> 
> It is a process of speculation! shard isn't 100% occupied like the majority of projetcs. it's just a speculation scheme like evrytime in this city.
> 
> CW was built in 90's and empty to 10% of the surface.
> I don't believe too much in all of this fuzz construction about london when i see the number of offices.
> 
> it lacks a variety of artictic contributions.


People invest their hard cash in London, even in austere times, because the demand is there. For certain tall buildings under construction:

Shard London Bridge
- *Shangri La* Hotels and Resorts
- Apartments
- Office tenants announced in April

Leadenhall Building
- *AON* World Headquarters
- Amlin

Heron Tower
- Landmark PLC
- Harvey Nash
- Avoca Capital
- Euro Forex
- Sushisamba
- The Drift

20 Fenchurch Street
- Kiln Group
- Markel International
- Ascot
- RSA Insurance Group

St. George's Tower
- Apartments

Riverside South
- *JP Morgan* European Headquarters


----------



## city_thing

SE9 said:


> *Crossrail* | £15 billion ($24 bn) London rail line
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossrail is the largest construction project in Europe. The BBC has had the first look at Crossrail tunneling under London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC News - 25 January 2013


I always look at this project and think it's awesome. Such a huge project that'll really help London. But then I remember China is doing this pretty much every day. It seems amazing but Beijing's metro expansion dwarfs it. 

With the tracks heading west of Paddington, will Crossrail use the existing tracks and ROW?


----------



## SE9

city_thing said:


> I always look at this project and think it's awesome. Such a huge project that'll really help London. But then I remember China is doing this pretty much every day. It seems amazing but Beijing's metro expansion dwarfs it.
> 
> With the tracks heading west of Paddington, will Crossrail use the existing tracks and ROW?


Yep, west of Paddington will use existing lines except the Heathrow section.

Crossrail is one of several rail projects planned or underway in London don't forget.


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> People invest their hard cash in London, even in austere times, because the demand is there. For certain tall buildings under construction:
> 
> Shard London Bridge
> - *Shangri La* Hotels and Resorts
> - Apartments
> - Office tenants announced in April
> 
> Leadenhall Building
> - *AON* World Headquarters
> - Amlin
> 
> Heron Tower
> - Landmark PLC
> - Harvey Nash
> - Avoca Capital
> - Euro Forex
> - Sushisamba
> - The Drift
> 
> 20 Fenchurch Street
> - Kiln Group
> - Markel International
> - Ascot
> - RSA Insurance Group
> 
> St. George's Tower
> - Apartments
> 
> Riverside South
> - *JP Morgan* European Headquarters


wish the pinnacle would be in this list too *SE9*


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> Excellent news mate. Looking forward to seeing more updates of this europe's finest skyscraper project. :bow:


I imagine it will start again before July.


----------



## LondonFox

Leadenhall updates.




11001001 said:


> From the Heron Tower


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway* | 3.5 million TEU container port

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145485










The world's largest quay cranes are on their way to be installed:




















*World’s largest quay cranes set for London Gateway*
Vertikal
21 January 2013​


> At a height of 138 metres, the world’s largest quay cranes have set sail for the London Gateway container port. Taller than the London Eye, the first three cranes manufactured by Shanghai's Zhenhua Port Machinery Company (ZPMC), have started their journey from China.
> 
> Each crane can pick up containers 25 rows across deck, beyond the width of the world’s largest container ship. Tim Halhead, London Gateway operations director said: “The size of the cranes future proofs the port, allowing London Gateway to handle the next generation of ultra-large container ships. These cranes are among the most advanced in the industry, assisting our operatives to deliver a reliable and consistently high level of productivity.”
> 
> The semi-automated cranes allows quick and efficient handling of containers as well as being connected directly to the Terminal Operating System, which tracks the containers and sends work orders to the crane operator.
> 
> The port will start operations on the first berth in Q4 of this year with five quay cranes and two rail mounted gantry cranes provided by ZPMC. Cargotec will provide 10 automatic stacking cranes and 18 straddle carriers for the first berth.
> 
> London Gateway says it will bring significant savings to importers and exporters cutting delivery costs by an estimated £59 per container to the North-West and Midlands and £189 per container for London and the South East.


----------



## SE9

*Thameslink Programme* | £6 billion ($9.5bn) London rail line

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759502










Construction of Thameslink lines and stations continues:











RIMG0164 by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Indicative rail map of London, 5 years from now (including Crossrail and Thameslink additions):


London Connections 2018 by Sparkyscrum, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

You will soon be able to travel to your front door by train! :lol:


----------



## Black Cat

n0varikur said:


> They also wanted to demolish St Pancras back in the day, crazy. :nuts:


Cannon Street Station was also largely rebuilt at this time.


----------



## n0varikur

Black Cat said:


> Cannon Street Station was also largely rebuilt at this time.


Ah, the wonderful 1960s...


----------



## SE9

SO143 said:


> The Place _(U/C)_


Although I preferred earlier designs, The Place complements the Shard nicely.


----------



## SE9

LondonFox said:


> Considering how Euston looks now.


Worst London terminal.


----------



## SE9

n0varikur said:


> They also wanted to demolish St Pancras back in the day, crazy. :nuts:


Thankfully it was saved and restored, demolishing it would have been a criminal act.


----------



## SE9

*HS2* | £32 billion ($50bn) high speed rail line

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423318




























Details of the HS2 route has been outlined this morning by the government:

*BBC:* HS2 phase two route details announced

*Financial Times:* Government outlines HS2 route

*Huffington Post:* High Speed Rail Links North Of Birmingham Revealed: Leeds And Manchester Next Stops On HS2


----------



## SE9

*HS2* route:


----------



## SE9

*Faircharm Creative Quarter* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487069



















The public consultation for this proposed scheme ended this January. An approval decision should come soon. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Riverlight* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577224&highlight=riverlight





























Construction of this riverside scheme is ongoing:


----------



## SE9

*Green Man Lane* | Ealing W5

Official website: http://www.greenmanlane.co.uk/











*£130 million ($205m) scheme to regenerate Green Man Lane*
Premier Construction
23 January 2013​


> *A long-term scheme to regenerate Green Man Lane in Ealing continues to make good progress.*
> 
> The £130 million Green Man Lane project comprises the construction of 853 flats along with associated landscaping works. The project, which is divided into six phases, is a joint venture between Rydon Construction and A2Dominion Housing Group Ltd and is being seen as an important step in revitalising a key area of Ealing.
> 
> Director of Regeneration & Housing for Ealing Council, Pat Hayes, said:
> 
> “The Green Man Lane project is one of the last projects to receive Social Housing Grant which has been largely abolished by the current Government – though it is a commercially sustainable scheme with new build homes for sale subsidising the provision of homes for social rent at existing target rent levels.
> 
> “Green Man Lane is the first of Ealing’s projects to replace its most problematic large estates and as such has been the path finder for six other similar projects which are now on track.”


----------



## SE9

*Shard London Bridge* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407549

On the observation decks this weekend. It will be open to the general public from the 1st February:


Shard Gallery by Mr Moss, on Flickr


Looking Up 2 by Mr Moss, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117










Aerial of the extension scheme, taken yesterday:


Tate Modern by waterboyzoo, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

What's happening over by the OXO Tower in that last picture? Renovation or new build?


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

LondonFox said:


> What's happening over by the OXO Tower in that last picture? Renovation or new build?


Sea Container House is being renovated.


----------



## SE9

Scheduled to be complete early next year.


----------



## LondonFox

Nice. Cheers mate. 

Some news about the London airport expantion plans. The unrealistic Boris Island has been ditched in favour of greatly expanding London Stanstead.

Makes much more sense to be honest. Stanstead is a great airport, clean and modern but always too small... More of a Heathrow overspill. But now it will be able to compete in its own right. 

New runways and improved rail and road connectivity will see Stanstead reach its full potential. And remove the need for a new runway at Heathrow too without damaging its business.




Jon10 said:


> Evening Standard
> 
> *"Boris Johnson supports Stansted hub as 'easiest' solution"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stansted airport emerged as Boris Johnson’s favoured option for a new international hub for the South-East today.
> 
> Sources close to the Mayor admitted he accepted expanding the Essex airport would be “the easiest” way to increase aviation capacity.
> 
> It comes after a major report claimed yesterday his proposal for an airport in the Thames Estuary was not “commercially viable”.
> 
> Today Mr Johnson criticised the “panda-like pace” at which the Government was coming up with a solution and again rejected Heathrow expansion. "
> 
> *http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...stansted-hub-as-easiest-solution-8467020.html*
> .


----------



## LondonFox

And at Heathrow Airport the new Terminal 2 building is getting closer to completion on the outside.




SE9 said:


> Photo from Heathrow's website:


----------



## LondonFox

January updates on Guys Hospital from the boards outside the renovation showing what they will achieve in the next phase.



anthonySE1 said:


>


----------



## LondonFox

Canary Wharf - Lincoln Plaza U/C

Photos by Chest. Lincoln Plaza now in full motion!




chest said:


> Lincoln Plaza now in full activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the construction chest


----------



## SE9

SE9 said:


> *HS2* route:


Video just released by the transport department:


----------



## SO143

*Cheese Grater* (Leadenhall Tower) U/C 225 m (737 ft) | City of London EC3

_pics by *chest*_


----------



## SO143

The Shard - View from... by souljacker_pt2, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Pinnacle may be scrapped and rebuilt from ground up

*London’s £1bn Pinnacle tower could be knocked down and rebuilt from scratch following a review of the project to make it more viable in the current market, Building has learned.*










A review of the scheme aimed at reducing the cost - expected to take about three months - is being carried out by contractor Brookfield Multiplex and developer Arab Investments.

Securing a pre-let remains crucial to advancing the scheme and a source close to the developer said this week “all options” are being looked at in the review of the project.

Building has learned options being drawn up for the future of the scheme include a proposal by Lipton Rogers, the fledgling developer launched by Sir Stuart Lipton and former Stanhope director Peter Rogers, to focus on affordable office developments.

It is understood this would involve a cut-price alternative to the stalled Pinnacle, possibly demolishing the above-ground work already completed - seven floors of concrete core - and starting from the groundworks up. One source said such a redesign of the scheme would “start from scratch”.

It is understood that Lipton Rogers has not yet contacted Arab Investments with the proposal, but if the new venture does makes a formal approach, it will go head-to-head with Brookfield Multiplex.

A well-placed source said that Brookfield was still the favourite to develop out the job.

Another source said the most likely route for Lipton Rogers to get involved in the scheme would be to join the development as a minority stakeholder alongside Arab Investments.

The source said Lipton Rogers “could inject enough equity, say 10-20%, to move the project forward to a sufficient stage to secure a pre-let”. Any proposed scheme is likely to be significantly different to the existing spiralling design - estimated to cost about £1bn - conceived pre-recession by architecture practice KPF.

The 63-storey Pinnacle would be the City of London’s tallest tower if built, but has lain dormant for over a year due to funding issues.

Last month the scheme received a boost after Arab Investments secured a two-to-three year extension to a £140m bank loan, while the three special vehicles that own the project also reached an out-of-court settlement in a legal battle with Brookfield Multiplex over £16m in unpaid fees. That agreement led to the current review being undertaken.

Lipton Rogers and Arab Investments declined to comment. Brookfield Multiplex was unavailable.

http://www.building.co.uk/news/pinnacle-may-be-scrapped-and-rebuilt-from-ground-up/5049526.article


----------



## SO143

Leadenhall provides The City with another icon
*JANUARY 21, 2013 by NSC in NEWS*










Leadenhall, otherwise known as the ‘Cheesegrater’, is expected to reach its maximum height of 225m next month (February), as Severfield-Watson Structures erect the final pieces of the structure’s 18,000t of steelwork.

The use of structural steelwork has played a key role in the design and construction of the iconic tower. It has a unique building design, with an external mega frame structure providing the lateral stability, rather than a central core, with an offset self-contained service core located on the northern vertical elevation.

The northern core contains lifts, risers, and toilets, and allows the main building to have large open spans with only six internal columns needed for the larger lower levels.

With its distinctive tapering shape the completed building will appear to be leaning away from St Paul’s Cathedral. The structure’s floorplates will have a variety of sizes ranging from 1,500m2 on the lower levels to 550m2 at the top.

Ground floor to level five is known as The Galleria and will be an open public area linking into nearby St Helen’s Square.

Practical completion to the shell and core is scheduled for mid 2014, and the building is set to achieve a BREEAM ‘Excellent’ rating.

http://www.newsteelconstruction.com/wp/leadenhall-provides-city-with-another-icon/


----------



## SO143

by *David Bertho*


----------



## LondonFox

London looking fine!


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

That's sad news about the Pinnacle, it would have been an iconic building. Hopefully something decent can be pulled out from the site. But it shouldn't detract from the other wonderful buildings currently U/C around that area. Leadenhall and 20 Fenchurch are looking spectacular.


----------



## Loathing

I don't know, London's not really ready for the Pinnacle. The Shard isn't even near fully open yet, and 122 Leadenhall & Fenchurch are on their way in the City. I'd rather wait and see something really special.


----------



## SO143

I think the project contractors of the pinnacle have not got enough tenants. Leadenhall skyscraper has a different story as it will be occupied by the worlds largest insurance company as soon as the construction process is done. Wish they would find some big bankers who will buy most of the office spaces of this beautiful and iconic tower.


----------



## Axelferis

Pinnacle debacle shows how London became just a speculation city with lot of projects which even aren't rented to 100%.

All those cranes & buildings are just result of speculation with no real acquisitors.
It is a "mirage" whom we are the actual witnesses.

No artistic project but just real estate company which build everything they can just to make business without serious interested people to rent them :down:


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

^^..lol, go away little troll.

You have no idea what you're talking about....


----------



## Loathing

Yeah, Axelferis you're completely wrong. London has skyscrapers going up by the best architects in the world -- how can you claim these unique projects are just speculation? Also, it's normal for projects like these to take some time to find tenants -- most of them have been very successful thus fur, considering how bad the European markets are right now.


----------



## Jamsterx

Hmm, seems to me that there needs to be a certain dislike button on here. hno:


----------



## deckard_6

Axelferis said:


> Pinnacle debacle shows how London became just a speculation city with lot of projects which even aren't rented to 100%.
> 
> All those cranes & buildings are just result of speculation with no real acquisitors.
> It is a "mirage" whom we are the actual witnesses.
> 
> No artistic project but just real estate company which build everything they can just to make business without serious interested people to rent them :down:


I kinda agree. No doubt London is a world capital and so many foreign corporations and investors want their offices there, however is pretty obvious that offices space demand alone does not explain the whole story here, speculation plays already since long time ago one of the main roles in London's economic development.


----------



## SO143

Boris: "build new homes and invest in transport"










Transcript of Boris's speech to business leaders in Davos:

It was the crack of dawn on Wed morning and I was sitting at my desk in North London and I became aware of a powerful disturbance in the atmosphere – and I don’t just mean the planes queuing to get into Heathrow…

I could suddenly smell a sulphurous aroma and then I realized that it was le pong.

It was the malodorous vapours being emitted by that incontinent gas plant in Rouen that had been suffocating Kent and that had reached London the previous evening; and I thought how absurd it was of the doomsters to warn that Britain could in any meaningful sense leave Europe when there are some days when we can actually smell the French and no doubt some days when they can smell us

And then I turned the pages of the Daily Telegraph and to my joy I read that London will shortly be graced by another emanation from France - someone fragrant, someone chic not Depardieu, not Sarkozy. I mean Carla Bruni

Yes, I read that for tax reasons France’s former number one power couple are leaving Paris for Kensington; and I can imagine that this news has broken like a thunderclap over the grief-stricken French capital and that people are begging Sarko and his wife not to go to London and that they are claiming we are neither sophisticated nor stylish enough to welcome the chinchilla-clad form of Carla..

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2013-01-25/boris-build-new-homes-and-invest-in-transport/

[...]


----------



## Axelferis

> _And the purpose of the 2020 vision is to show how we in the public sector propose to use our investments to make sure that private sector investment in London is rewarded in the long term. If we get these things right then we will lengthen London’s lead and get London’s growing population into the jobs they need and so I can tell Carla and Nicolas that *they will love London a place not only with more museums than Paris – and free museums at that more theatres and in what is an astonishing statistic I have not verified myself more Michelin starred restaurants*, a city that not only exports cake but lavender scent grown,picked, distilled, perfected in the London borough of Croydon, le parfum de Wallington going from London to France and a city that apart from anything else is the sixth biggest French city on earth and likely to move up the rankings as more talented people flee the socialist tax terror in the biggest exodus since 1789. That is the city of which I am proud to be mayor a city with an amazing future as the locomotive of the UK economy and that continues to combine the roles of commercial and financial capital of Europe with a unique relationship with America as well as being the natural crossroads, headquarters and capital of the Brics and other emerging economies, the great intersecting set in the venn diagram of world trade.
> 
> and so I say to Carla and Nicolas bienvenus a Londres and to British businessthank you for what you are doing to help make it the greatest city on earth
> 
> Thank you for lunch and see you in London - when you get clearance to land.._


 this guy is amazing!! :applause:
what a talented washing powder seller !!!

Sorry for him but the most Michelin starred city isn't London!

1/Tokyo(only because it's bigger)
2/Paris
3/Kyoto

London doesn't even appear in the top 15



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_restaurants_étoilés_par_le_Guide_Michelin


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

I know you're butt hurt Axelferis, but London overtook Paris in the view count (without needing to cheat), grow up and deal with it...so stop being so pathetic and trolling the London thread.


----------



## UK86

Axelferis said:


> this guy is amazing!! :applause:
> what a talented washing powder seller !!!
> 
> Sorry for him but the most Michelin starred city isn't London!
> 
> 1/Tokyo(only because it's bigger)
> 2/Paris
> 3/Kyoto
> 
> London doesn't even appear in the top 15
> 
> 
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_restaurants_étoilés_par_le_Guide_Michelin


^^

Who cares?!

Interesting projects as always from London!


----------



## Daviegraham

That list isn't correct anyway and if it hadn't been written/edited by a Frenchman London would be included.


----------



## potto

Axelferis said:


> this guy is amazing!! :applause:
> what a talented washing powder seller !!!
> 
> Sorry for him but the most Michelin starred city isn't London!
> 
> 1/Tokyo(only because it's bigger)
> 2/Paris
> 3/Kyoto
> 
> London doesn't even appear in the top 15


Arent there different categories?


----------



## potto

Axelferis said:


> this guy is amazing!! :applause:
> what a talented washing powder seller !!!


Maybe but he likes your airport at least :lol:




> and so I say to Carla and Nicolas bienvenus a Londres and to British businessthank you for what you are doing to help make it the greatest city on earth
> 
> *Thank you for lunch and see you in London - when you get clearance to land..*


----------



## Axelferis

Michelin is french then why you doubt about wiki infos? They are taken from officials

https://www.google.fr/search?q=vill...&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a

http://www.pourcel-chefs-blog.com/b...e-plus-etoilee-que-paris-un-air-de-rechauffe/


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Shard London Bridge* | Southwark SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407549
> 
> The Shard has now officially opened to the public. The observation deck was opened by London mayor Boris Johnson and architect Renzo Piano on 1st February 2013.


bojo is so hilarious


----------



## Loathing

Axelferis said:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_restaurants_étoilés_par_le_Guide_Michelin


Boris is mad trying to make that claim about London, haha. At least it shows he knows nothing about fine dining and thus isn't the stuck up toff people claim he is!
The truth is, though, that Japan wipes the floor with France when it comes to Michelin stars and master cuisine in general. It's nothing to do with "only because Tokyo is bigger" -- Tokyo's central core where most of the Michelin restaurants are is less dense and less populated than Paris! Also, Look at Kyoto's Michelin stars compared to population -- 2 or 3 times the number of Paris. The Japanese are the masters of the exquisite.


----------



## clusterboi

I don't know what a table of Michelin starred resaturants has to do with a thread on projects in London. But the table is in any case incomplete. It does not include restaurants in a number of countries, including Spain, Germany and the UK. Le tableau n'est pas correct et ne montre que les restos en France, au Japon, en Italie, en Hong Kong et Macau et aux Etats-Unis. `


----------



## Loathing

^^It's true. If you include Bray, London has roughly,
4 x 3*
10 x 2*
50 x 1*;
This would make London roughly 5th in the world. Sorry Axel, but you're proving your continued ignorance about London.


----------



## El_Greco

Can you all just stfu? Noone is interested in your petty squabbles, do the dick measuring via PM and stop flooding the thread with irrelevant crap.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail* | £15bn ($24bn) rail line

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Two more tunnel boring machines (the 6th and 7th) are on their way to London from the testing facility in Germany:










*NCE:* Two more Crossrail TBMs bound for London


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail 2* | £10bn ($16bn) rail line

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576980

Plans for Crossrail 2 will be revealed on Tuesday night (5th February).

*Wimbledon Guardian:* 'Crossrail 2' plans to be unveiled for Wimbledon, Tooting and Clapham Junction

Crossrail 2 is a proposed cross-London rail line, to be built after the completion of the original Crossrail. Various route options are listed below:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | £3bn ($5bn) residential development

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494










Qatari Diar, the developers of the £3bn Chelsea Barracks scheme, have pledged to start construction on the development. 

They are keen to avoid missing the construction deadline, which would result in having to reapply for planning permission:

*Evening Standard:* Qataris pledge to start work on Chelsea Barracks plan


----------



## azzi282

What they really are going ahead with crossrail 2?! Happy times for anyone who lives in London! It certainly is the boom town of the developed world!


----------



## benchaney

azzi282 said:


> What they really are going ahead with crossrail 2?! Happy times for anyone who lives in London! It certainly is the boom town of the developed world!


With proposed population estimates for London and an already congested tube system Id be surprised if there isn't a slew of cross rails one after the other


----------



## gehenaus

Very good. Hopefully the economic benefits will seep to the rest of the UK


----------



## SE9

azzi282 said:


> What they really are going ahead with crossrail 2?! Happy times for anyone who lives in London! It certainly is the boom town of the developed world!


Yes, Crossrail 2 has had its preferred route safeguarded and had funding allocated for it.


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Crossrail* | £15bn ($24bn) rail line
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Two more tunnel boring machines (the 6th and 7th) are on their way to London from the testing facility in Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NCE:* Two more Crossrail TBMs bound for London


:applause:


----------



## SO143

"Blackfriars" the world's largest solar bridge nears completion 


Unilever House, London by photosmr, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Skylines Village development rejected by planning committee

The “Skylines Village” development which would bring more than 700 homes to the Isle of Dogs has been thrown out by Tower Hamlets Council’s planning committee.










It would have included a 50 storey skyscraper, among a host of smaller buildings in the Limeharbour and Marsh Wall area.

Planning chiefs had demanded developers pour more than £6 million into improvements to the local infrastructure to help cope with the extra strain.

But councillors sitting on the Strategic Development Committee rejected the plans, in the wake of fierce local opposition to more development on the Isle.

Cllr for Blackwall and Cubitt Town Peter Golds is among those who campaigned against the plans.

“We just cannot deal with this”, he said. “I am not anti-development, but things need to be imaginative and on scale.”

The development would have incorporated 764 new homes, including more than 250 allocated as affordable housing.

Tower Hamlets Council’s strategic development committee cited the development’s height, density and impact on the surrounding community, as well as a lack of play space for children, as justification for refusing the application. The decision contravened the recommendations made by planning officers working on the case.

Cllr Golds also singled out the potential impact on drug services in the area.

The development was also rejected in December 2010 on the grounds that its height, scale and poor design would have am excessive impact on the surrounding area and its infrastructure.

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co....ment_rejected_by_planning_committee_1_1864537


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail 2 stations proposed by London business leaders*
BBC News
5 February 2013










> *Business leaders have revealed their proposed route for a Crossrail 2 train line spanning London.*
> 
> The London First business group proposed the line would run from the south-west to the north-east of London
> 
> Under the proposals, the line would run from stations in Hertfordshire to parts of Surrey.
> 
> In central London, it would pass through Euston King's Cross St Pancras, Tottenham Court Road and Victoria under London First proposals.
> 
> It is hoped the line would relieve the Victoria line and much of the Piccadilly and Northern Tube lines.
> 
> London First created a working group in October 2011 to examine the case for the new rail link beneath central London.
> 'Vital railway'
> 
> Former Transport Secretary Lord Adonis, who chaired the group, said: "Today's report sets out a compelling plan with strong business support."
> 
> London Mayor Boris Johnson said: "There is no time to lose and my team will work closely with London First and others on developing plans for this vital railway."
> 
> It has examined current demand and congestion forecasts on the Underground after 2020 and assessed the impact on the system of new national projects such as HS2.
> 
> RMT union general secretary Bob Crow said: "It is vitally important that we don't waste more time delaying transport infrastructure developments that would make a massive difference for millions of people.
> 
> "It is equally important that big-business isn't allowed to call the shots on the routes and the timescales for these infrastructure developments.
> 
> "They should be built and operated in the interests of all Londoners not just the wealthy elite."
> 
> The first Crossrail project, currently under construction, will connect 37 stations from Heathrow Airport and Maidenhead in the west, through central London and out to Abbey Wood and Shenfield in the east.
> 
> Crossrail is due to be completed in 2018.


----------



## El_Greco

SO143 said:


> “I am not anti-development, but things need to be imaginative and on scale.”


The glass towers with the coloured bits look pretty cool.


----------



## kerouac1848

SE9 said:


> Yes, Crossrail 2 has had its preferred route safeguarded and had funding allocated for it.


I don't think CR2 is near having its funding sorted. We're still at quite early stages and Tfl and Network Rail could tinker more with that route. Central government hasn't promised anything in terms of finance yet.


----------



## SE9

Badly worded from me. I should say that it is a priority scheme that (most likely) will have funding allocated for it.


----------



## DaeguDuke

Angel seems like a strange station to include, not far from Euston/KingsX and the only real onward connection is to the Northern Line (which exists already at Euston/KingsX). Is there anything special expected there in the next few years?


----------



## SE9

*BBC Television Centre redevelopment (£1bn)* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684










Plans for the £1bn ($1.6bn) redevelopment of BBC Television Centre have just been released:

*Building:* BBC TV Centre masterplan unveiled

*Regeneration+Renewal:* 1,000 home plan for BBC TV centre site

*Planning Resource:* 1,000 home plan for BBC TV centre site

*Evening Standard:* BBC themed outlets the star attraction in £1bn development of White City TV site


----------



## potto

I guess there are a few high rises being developed down City Road from angel particularly on the Hackney side, quite a few social housing estates that could be revamped. Angel certainly could do with an East West route.


----------



## SE9

DaeguDuke said:


> Angel seems like a strange station to include, not far from Euston/KingsX and the only real onward connection is to the Northern Line (which exists already at Euston/KingsX). Is there anything special expected there in the next few years?


Nothing unusually large going on there, although it is considered one of the 35 'Major Centres' in the London Plan.


----------



## potto

azzi282 said:


> What they really are going ahead with crossrail 2?! Happy times for anyone who lives in London! It certainly is the boom town of the developed world!


both Crossrails are 30-40 years late.


----------



## SE9

London's construction boom is, in some aspects, making up for years of inactivity and dithering.


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> *Chelsea Barracks* | £3bn ($5bn) residential development


Note thats the previous withdrawn design for the site and not the one given planning permission


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station (£500m / $785m)* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486










The new Canary Wharf station is taking shape:









Photo by chest


----------



## SO143

OMG too many developments and projects but the interesting question is that who is paying for all these billions of pounds? :shocked:


----------



## ChipBoard

The TAX payers and investors. Mainly foreign. The fact so much is happening in London is because so little is happening elsewhere. 

There is a huge gap in investment between London and other regional cities. Probably Inconceivable to most.

Town centers across the country are collapsing around the powerhouse of London. 

I struggle to think of any other nation in the world where so much investment is centered around one metropolis. 

*Note

This isn't a negative post as I love the city and it's great to see so much going on. 

I'm just being reflective on other situations outside London. 

Most major schemes in regional cities consist of University buildings and infrastructure. Very few HQ offices are being constructed and relatively few housing units of quality and prestige as in London.

Obviously, being the capital is the reason for many answers to all of this, however you cant help to look back at the 1960's and indeed the 1990's to see the true reasoning for this. 

-

Example. 

During the 1960's Whitehall had a serious concern about the extraordinary growth and boom of *Birmingham. *

Between 1945 and 1970 Birmingham's unemployment rate rarely ever *exceeded 1%. *

By 1961 the household incomes of Birmingham and it's regions were *13% *above national average and *exceeded* those of London and the South East. 



> As the commercial centre of the country's most successful regional economy, Central Birmingham was the main focus outside London for the post-war office building boom. Service sector employment in the Birmingham conurbation grew faster than in any other region between 1953 and 1964, and the same period saw 3 million sq ft of office space constructed in the city centre and Edgbaston. The city's economic boom saw the rapid growth of a substantial merchant banking sector, as major London and international banks established themselves within the city, and professional and scientific services, finance and insurance also grew particularly strongly. *However this service sector growth itself attracted government restrictions from 1965. Declaring the growth in population and employment within Birmingham to be a "threatening situation", the incoming Labour Government of 1964 sought "to control the growth of office accommodation in Birmingham and the rest of the Birmingham conurbation before it got out of hand, in the same way as they control the growth of industrial employment".* Although the City Council had encouraged service sector expansion during the late 1950s and early 1960s, central government extended the Control of Office Employment Act 1965 to the Birmingham conurbation from 1965, effectively banning all further office development for almost two decades.”


---


And here is a passage of the commons debate which despite Birmingham members of parliament arguing it was it's governance and it's people that had created such a successful city. The best for it's size anywhere in the world why should it be penalized. 



> The Minister of State, Board of Trade (Mr. George Darling)
> The House will recollect that the Government's decision to control office development in the Birmingham conurbation was announced by the Chancellor in his July package of measures to improve the balance of payments. Those measures, which were widely approved, were designed to restrain less essential building and to reduce the general pressure of demand on the economy. In the private sector building control was announced, and the office control was extended to Birmingham. At the same time I.D.C. control was tightened in the Midlands and other congested areas. These new controls will undoubtedly help to achieve the Government's long-term objective of a better distribution of employment as between the over-congested areas and those which are under-employed.
> 
> *Here we are dealing with what is clearly an over-congested area, and indeed the congestion is getting worse. There are very serious labour, housing and transport problems in the Birmingham area. In July unemployment was below 1 per cent., which puts the Midlands on a par with London and the South-East in terms of very high pressure of demand. The Government, therefore, thought it timely to take steps to control the growth of office accommodation in Birmingham and the rest of the Birmingham conurbation before it got out of hand, in the same way as they control the growth of industrial employment.*
> 
> *I should like to give figures to show the threatening situation which must be faced. In the conurbation the population has increased at a higher rate than the national average for several decades. Employment has grown even faster. Between 1953 and 1964 total employment increased by 170,000 and now stands at nearly 1¼ million. While manufacturing employment increased by 10 per cent. in this period, service employment increased by 27 per cent., a faster rate of growth than in any other region; and of course it was concentrated in the Birmingham conurbation.*
> 
> It will be no help to the overspill of population to allow uncontrolled growth of office employment in Birmingham itself and the rest of the conurbation, and it would be manifestly unfair to industry in the conurbation, which is already subject to I.D.C. control and which is expected to provide jobs for the overspill towns, if office employment also did not contribute its share to the redistribution of development. Moreover, the continued growth of the conurbation is a threat to the economic balance of the region. Already half the population of the West Midlands lives in the Birmingham conurbation.
> 
> In the initial stages, the Board of Trade will subject all applications, therefore, to tough scrutiny. To quote the criteria which we have laid down for office control in the Metropolitan region, applicants will have to satisfy the Board that the proposed activity cannot be carried on elsewhere; that there is no reasonable alternative accommodation; and, unless the project is so small as not materially to add to congestion or to the demand for labour, that the activity is in the public interest. These are the same criteria as we are applying to applications for office development permits in the Metropolitan region.
> 
> Mr. Geoffrey Lloyd(Sutton Coldfield)
> What is the reason? It is that the Minister has argued the matter on the long-term basis of the desire to help other regions of the country in employment and—he does not hesitate to say so—I think, potentially at the expense of Birmingham and the area of the West Midlands. [An hon. Member: "Why not?"] I hear an hon. Gentleman opposite asking "Why not?" That intervention must be heard in the City of Birmingham because, while I quite understand that there are people who would take that point of view, *even the hon. Gentleman who made the intervention will, I hope, understand that the people of Birmingham, employers and employed, have built up between them this tremendous prosperity to which my hon. Friend the Member for Birmingham, Selly Oak (Mr. Gurden) referred and to which the Minister was continually referring as one of the reasons why he felt that the Order could be forced on the area. It was because it was doing extremely well.*
> 
> This Order is a kind of penalty on the success of the West Midlands and Birmingham, imposed admittedly by the Government in order, as they believe, to help somewhere else. There is a growing anxiety in Birmingham that the Government may have carried too far this process of siphoning off the prosperity of the Midlands to other areas. I can give examples which are germane to this Order. In Birmingham on Monday I heard of firms, which provide employment similar to that affected by this Order, being forced to leave the city. These firms, to a considerable extent, are firms which are independent of cyclical fluctuations of trade.
> 
> The manufacturers of Bird's Custard, a food product, who have been in the city for a great many years, were quoted as an example. The motor industry, on the other hand, is a cyclical industry and whilst Birmingham is very prosperous, it and the Midlands, to the extent of dependence on the motor industry, are living dangerously in their prosperity. Therefore, it hurts these areas the more when industrial and commercial employment of a non-cyclical kind leave the area. Such a movement can prove a great future potential loss to the city and surrounding area.


-

In the 1960's London effectively got scared by the power of Birmingham. 

The 70's and 80's much like Detroit in America were on the receiving end of bitter government protocols. 

Cities which worked hand and were the epitomy of a top class of innovative and successful people and businesses were starved of further success. 

-

In more recent times this could be argued with 

1) Arena Central - Would've been the UK's tallest tower. Unashamedly called in by the Government for an inquiry and a height limit imposed to amke sure London regained the title. 



> BIRMINGHAM CITY COUNCIL REPORTS: *Prescott's tall order over tower slammed.(News)
> *
> 
> The Birmingham Post (England)
> February 3, 1999 | Copyright
> 
> City leaders have lashed out at Government "interference" over plans to build Britain's tallest building in Birmingham.
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Mr John Prescott was accused of hypocrisy for deciding to hold a public inquiry into Arena Central, a pounds 300 million housing and leisure development.
> 
> Last night's full council meeting was told there was no local opposition to the scheme, which could be now jeopardised by the inquiry.
> 
> The future of the proposed landmark tower, which will have more than 50 storeys, on the Broad Street site of the former Central TV studios is now on hold until the outcome of the public inquiry.


2. The NATIONAL stadium (Wembley)

Fans across the country wanted the new National Stadium to be built in Birmingham. The Government and the office of Sports due to the demand decided to put the bid out to any city - Cities such as Birmingham and Coventry spent hundred of thousands preparing their bid only with MASSIVE backing from the country only to find out there was NEVER A CHOICE. Birmingham was never refunded it's monies. It was preferred bidder all the way until Tessa Jowell continually moved the goal posts (excuse the pun) to allow Wembley the chance to win the bid.



> *Bring it to Birmingham Campaign: Stadium bid is backed by fans.*
> 
> August 21, 2001 | Copyright
> 
> Permalink
> Byline: Jonathan Walker Political Correspondent
> 
> Fans from across England want the new national stadium to be built in Birmingham, according to a survey by the Football Supporters Association.
> 
> More than two thirds of fans rejected Wembley in favour of making Birmingham the home of football.
> 
> There was also overwhelming support for the view that the quality of transport links should be a factor in deciding the stadium's location.
> 
> The results have been sent to Patrick Carter, the Government-appointed troubleshooter who is to report to ministers this week on the options available.


[qoute]*WOBBLY WAY; IT'S THIS ONE ..OR THIS ONE Outrage as national stadium decision is delayed yet again*.(News)

The Mirror (London, England)
December 20, 2001 | Copyright

Permalink
Byline: JAMES HARDY, Political Editor

CHAOS over the new national stadium continued yesterday as Wembley was confirmed as the front-runner but Birmingham remained in the frame.

Culture Secretary Tessa Jowell was expected to say that a decision had finally been made in the fiasco which has dragged on for five years.

But instead she gave the Wembley consortium, a subsidiary of the FA, until April 2002 to get its act together or lose the opportunity.

Supporters of Birmingham's bid were last night furious that the city was rejected as the preferred option.[/quote]



> Stadium deal that doomed city bid.
> 
> Link to this page
> Byline: Neil Connor
> 
> The fiasco surrounding the national stadium took another twist last night as it emerged the FA told the Birmingham bid team its plans were a viable alternative - even though it had signed a deal to keep football at Wembley.
> 
> In a letter obtained by The Birmingham Post, the FA's chief executive Adam Crozier made it clear to the Birmingham and Solihull National Stadium Project team in July last year that a national stadium in the Midlands was still an option.
> 
> But FA company secretary Nic Coward told the commons' select committee on Tuesday that an agreement was made with Sport England in 1998 to continue toplay games at Wembley for the next 20 years, either at the old twin towers site or at a new stadium.
> 
> 
> The FA also insisted at the Department of Culture, Media and Sport committee that the Government had known about the agreement, which was offered as security that the lottery distributor would get its money back if a new stadium was never built. The Government's position will be scrutinised today as Tessa Jowell, Secretary of State for Culture, Media and Sport, answers questions about the stadium affair at the influential inquiry.
> 
> However, Mr Crozier yesterday said that 'everyone should stop looking backwards' as he stressed that a new Wembley stadium was still on track.
> 
> But Paul Spooner, project director for the Birmingham and Solihull bid, yesterday sent a letter to Mr Crozier calling on the FA to reimburse the pounds 500,000 his team have spent on their bid so far.
> 
> In the letter he told Mr Crozier that Mr Coward's comments 'contradicts completely the advice you have given me over the last 12 months, including a letter of July 4 in which you listed Birmingham as a viable alternative to Wembley and more recently your public statement in December that if Wembley fails you will be very prepared to sit down and talk with us again.
> 
> 'Given the public money spent in the West Midlands in preparing our bid, which you yourself have said many times represents a very strong contender led by a professional team, I cannot believe you have misled us in this way.'
> 
> He added: 'If this agreement with Sport England was in place throughout this time, the very least the Football Association should now consider is to reimburse Birmingham and Solihull's public expenditure on the project so far.'
> 
> The letter sent by Mr Crozier to Sir Michael Lyons, the former chief executive of Birmingham City Council, in July last year, said: 'In order to be completely open with you, can I let you know exactly where we are in the process.
> 
> 'Effectively, we have three options going forward: 1. The current design proposed for a 90,000 stadium at Wembley, 2. A new 80,000/85,000 design for Wembley, 3. A new 80,000/85,000 design for Birmingham.'
> 
> Mr Crozier yesterday wrote another letter to Mr Spooner reaffirming the FA's commitment to Wembley.
> 
> He reiterated that the review undertaken by Government troubleshooter Patrick Carter had backed Wembley as the best venue for a national stadium and that Birmingham would only be considered if it became impossible to proceed with Wembley.
> 
> In a statement Mr Crozier added: 'So much has been achieved over the last few months that we fundamentally believe that everyone should stop looking backwards. Let's just get on with it.' Coventry City Council, which also drew up a proposal to host the national stadium, is also demanding the FA reimburse its pounds 120,000 costs following the Commons disclosure on Tuesday. It also emerged yesterday that the National Audit Office (NAO) is set to launch an inquiry into the pounds 120 million Sport England grant given to the Wembley project.
> 
> The inquiry would form the basis of yet another parliamentary investigation, this time carried out by the Public Accounts Select Committee.


and many more. 

------------


The sad truth is Whitehall decides who prospers and who doesn't and in my eyes it's a massive shame what's happened in the past.

Lets hope Manchester, Birmingham and the likes still have a say in the future, but for now lets enjoy what London is throwing up. :cheers:


----------



## gehenaus

^ Very interesting, I did not know any of that stuff.
I would prefer this country had a major global city though, rather than several less major cities. 
However won't HS2 bring benefits to Birmingham as well?


----------



## UK86

^^

London is having a huge amount of investment but I don't think all other UK cities are starved. In Manchester we are having huge transport upgrades like the Metro link extension and construction of new lines. We also have a considerable amount of the BBC based here. I think the London centric mentality has died off a bit over the years but I still appreciate London's efforts


----------



## SE9

SO143 said:


> OMG too many developments and projects but the interesting question is that who is paying for all these billions of pounds? :shocked:


1. *Foreign investors.* 

- London is the most active city in the world in terms of foreign investment (-) 

- London has the world's highest residential prices (-)

- London has the world's highest office prices (-)

Various circumstances drive foreign investors to put their money in London. A result of this is foreign investment in new commercial or residential projects, such as The Shard, Chelsea Barracks etc.


2. *Government.*

- In tax terms, the London region is the biggest subsidiser in the UK: (-)

- London is the least car dependent city in the UK (-)

- London is the highest and most densely populated region of the UK.


Being the most public transport dependent region and having a high, concentrated population results in the need for large infrastructure schemes such as Crossrail to keep the city moving.


----------



## SO143

really informative answers. thanks a lot for your efforts guys! GO LONDON! :cheers2:


----------



## onerob

From @Cmdr_Hadfield on Twitter - https://twitter.com/Cmdr_Hadfield/status/298909750777741313/photo/1


----------



## virtuesoft

Manchester and Liverpool aren't doing bad at the moment...

I go to Manchester once a fortnight. There is loads of building work going on. There is the Metrolink, loads of fancy flats all over the place, new university buildings, new hotels, and the Media City around Salford Quays. Having said all that, when I first visited Manchester I was shocked at how bad the public transport actually is. The Metrolink is well overdue, and the city probably deserves an underground system to be honest.

Liverpool is being regenerated massively. Liverpool One is probably the best example of a shopping centre in the UK. There are huge plans for a massive number of new buildings around the docks, which would increase the size of the city centre by around 50%.


----------



## ChipBoard

gehenaus said:


> ^ Very interesting, I did not know any of that stuff.
> I would prefer this country had a major global city though, rather than several less major cities.
> However won't HS2 bring benefits to Birmingham as well?


Indeed. 

But London would've always been a major global city however, the UK may have become any even more lucrative country to invest in with more options. 

Infact. Birmingham's decline coincided with the UK's financial difficulties in the late 60's throught to the 80's. Food for thought. 

HS2 should really help Birmingham and other regional cities for sure. 

That post also wasn't to suggest investment still isn't going on. It's just had a forced cap put on it by historical decisions which have effected their global influences (hence global investment) - alot of regional cities rarely see developments supported by foreign companies. 

Birmingham still has £20 billion pounds worth of work in the pipeline however, it's had to pay a heavy price from where it could have been and become and in the same way cities such as Liverpool and Manchester prospered from the caps imposed on Birmingham.


----------



## ChipBoard

More CGI's



> Planning application submitted to Southwark Council by Sellar Design + Developments, the company set up by James Sellar, son of Irvine Sellar who developed the Shard. The proposals for Sites C&E of Canada Water include over 1,000 residential units across 8 acres with the tallest building rising to 40 storeys. Below are some CGI's from the design and access statement. EGi subscribers can view the building record.


----------



## ChipBoard

*25-storey tower planned for Reading town centre*
By David Millward 
February 06, 2013

Councillors are expecting the first planning applications for the Thames Tower and Station Hill sites to be submitted this month.

Regeneration lead Cllr Tony Page gave an update on the redevelopment plans at the full council meeting on Tuesday last week.

He said the prospective developers of the two sites – La Salle, which owns Thames Tower, and Sackville Developments Reading Limited, which owns Station Hill – had been holding informal pre-application discussions.

He said: “We are expecting the application for Thames Tower to be submitted by the end of February and the application for Station Hill in March.”










http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2128432_25storey_tower_planned_for_reading_town_centre?


----------



## SO143

British Land banks on Crossrail in £142m Ealing buy

Property giant British Land took a £142.5 million bet on Crossrail today as it snapped up a major shopping centre in west London from its Dutch owner.

The Ealing Broadway Shopping Centre — home to a host of major retailers including Primark, Marks & Spencer, Tesco, River Island and H&M — is the biggest asset in a £183.8 million portfolio of London properties put up for sale last year by fund manager Wereldhave.

The centre — which attracts 15 million visitors a year and is in a wealthy catchment area of around 1.6 million people — has come up against competition recently from Westfield London in Shepherd’s Bush. But when Crossrail is completed in 2018, Ealing will be just 13 minutes from Heathrow, 19 minutes from Liverpool Street and 26 minutes from Canary Wharf. 

Jefferies analyst Mike Prew said: “Crossrail is going to completely reshape the residential and commercial demographic in London. East and west London are looking more interesting now.” British Land’s latest investment comes just a month after Ealing Council picked the UK’s biggest property firm Land Securities to build a £100 million “cinema quarter” in the borough.

Wereldhave bought Ealing in November 2011, and is taking a £13 million loss on the sale. The Dutch firm, whose boss resigned last year after a profit warning, is pulling out of UK property.

Ealing’s centre is almost 30 years old and British Land thinks the deal will unlock redevelopment potential and shift its retail portfolio to London and the South-East.

British Land retail head Charles Maudsley said: “We believe there are opportunities to develop the shopping centre as a retail destination both as we improve the retail mix and increase the leisure offer and as the area benefits from residential development and the completion of Crossrail.”

The portfolio also includes five retail and office properties in Baker Street, Chiswick High Road, Putney High Street, Fulham Road and Great Portland Street, bought for £41.3 million.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...-on-crossrail-in-142m-ealing-buy-8490031.html


----------



## SO143

The Shard from Brockwell and the growing City cluster by *chest*


----------



## SO143

Walkie Talkie Tower by *chest*



















the construction chest


----------



## LondonFox

Looks amazing!


----------



## SO143

486 said:


> The skyline's looking nice and dense, even without the Pinnacle. :cheers:


imo the city skyline looks incomplete without the pinnacle hno:


----------



## SO143

New Heygate: ‘It looks nice, but where’s the affordable housing?’










Thousands of flats and the largest new park created in central London in over 70 years will transform a neglected neighbourhood after planning chiefs approved redevelopment of a notorious council estate.

The Heygate Estate in Elephant and Castle featured in videos for songs including David Guetta’s Love Don’t Let Me Go and was the backdrop for fantasy film Attack the Block.

Its high-rise concrete walkways, popular in the Seventies when the estate was built, became synonymous with crime. Demolition started in 2011 and will now be stepped up, with the aim of the first home buyers moving in at the end of 2015.

Southwark council approved a £1.5 billion masterplan by developer Lend Lease to build up to 2,500 homes on the 22-acre site, the biggest regeneration scheme within Zone 1. But at a six-hour planning meeting, local protesters claimed there will not be enough affordable homes.

[...]

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ut-wheres-the-affordable-housing-8455168.html


----------



## tuten

My flat looks over the haygate estate. It really is a derelict waste of land so this is good news. I've not seen any signs of further demolition apart from a few guys in hardhats doing inspections. 

I hope the real demolition kicks off soon, will be great to see.


----------



## 486

SO143 said:


> imo the city skyline looks incomplete without the pinnacle hno:


Too right, the cluster needs the underpinning of a 280M+ tower.


----------



## SO143

486 said:


> Too right, the cluster needs the underpinning of a 280M+ tower.


+1 :yes:


----------



## SO143

Tate Modern Herzog & de Meuron Extension | Southwark | 76m | U/C

































































the construction chest


----------



## SO143

62 Buckingham Gate | Westminster | 55m | 13 fl | U/C



















by *i_like_concrete*


----------



## traveler

Nice pics.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That one's gorgeous :drool:


----------



## virtuesoft

The construction process for the Tate Modern Project is very interesting. It's unconventional to say the least. I will be following the progress closely.

62 Buckingham Gate is also very nice.


----------



## SO143

25 Churchill Place U/C









by *Ni3lS*


----------



## SO143

London 'ultra-low' emissions zone will be world first









*Ducking responsibility: the Mayor's approach to emissions has been criticised by Green lobbyists*

The world’s first ultra-low emissions zone for cars, buses and lorries is to be introduced in central London in a bid to improve air quality by 2020.

Transport for London is drawing up plans for almost all vehicles driving into the existing congestion charge zone to be low or zero emission.

Boris Johnson today set out his vision for the capital’s streets with hybrid buses, low-emission lorries and electric cars and taxis.

Green groups welcomed the proposals but called on the Mayor to bring in the zone immediately. He has been accused of failing to bring down levels of nitrogen dioxide — linked to lung disease and asthma — and other dangerous gases and particulates.

City Hall aides admitted privately it would be difficult to persuade manufacturers to develop low emission and electric vehicles on such a large scale and to get motorists to buy them. The Mayor is only a fraction of the way towards achieving his existing target of 100,000 electric vehicles in London.

More than 150,000 vehicles use the C-charge zone during charging hours every week day. About 95,000 are private cars, the majority of which belong to residents who are expected to be exempt from the scheme.

Mr Johnson pledged to deliver another 600 hybrid buses, in addition to the 600 new Routemasters already promised, bringing the number of “green” buses to more than 1,600 by 2016 as 330 are already on the streets.

He has asked his team to look into designs for electric taxis — he has previously set a target for all new black cabs to be zero emission by 2020.

[...]

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayor/london-ultralow-emissions-zone-will-be-world-first-8493090.html


----------



## SO143

Boris Johnson calls for multi-billion-pound spending splurge to boost London










Boris Johnson today issued a public challenge to George Osborne for a multi-billion-pound splurge on major infrastructure schemes to boost the London economy.

In a speech to the World Economic Forum in Davos the Mayor declared he will publish a detailed blueprint this year on how a “concerted programme” of house-building, rail and road would stimulate growth.

“We need to junk talk of austerity and recognise that the single biggest inhibitor of demand is lack of confidence and if only some of the people in this room would invest some of the cash in their balance sheets we would see that confidence rewarded in a virtuous circle,” he told his wealthy business audience.

Mr Johnson added: “I believe the growth boost would mean we could make that investment without damaging the UK’s triple A rating.”

His speech to global business and political leaders — littered with jokes at the expense of the French — also pleaded for an end to banker bashing.

He set out to get the audience laughing with remarks about the reported plans of former French president Nicolas Sarkozy and his “fragrant, chic” and “chinchilla-clad” wife Carla Bruni to come to London. “I can imagine this news has broken like a thunderclap over the grief-stricken French capital,” he said, adding Croydon was now exporting fragrance to France while London had more museums and Michelin-starred restaurants than Paris.

Cheekily mocking the 75 per cent tax rise proposed by François Hollande, he said London was already the “sixth biggest French city on earth — and likely to move up the rankings as more talented people flee the socialist tax terror in the biggest exodus since 1789”.

But the bulk of Mr Johnson’s address was a serious call for public and private spending. Earlier he is understood to have met the incoming Bank of England governor Mark Carney for private talks on economic development.

[...]

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayo...spending-splurge-to-boost-london-8467590.html


----------



## SO143

New homes for techies as Google moves to King's Cross

Google's move to King's Cross will create thousands of new homes and will help anchor more technology companies in London










Google’s move to a million-square-foot bespoke office complex at King’s Cross Central will be the biggest UK property deal of the 21st century so far — and will cement London’s position as the technology capital of Europe.

As London emerges from the banking crisis, it is re-inventing itself. New digital hubs are rejuvenating neighbourhoods where old trades and technologies have perished. This is bringing a fresh vibe to the streets, together with designer homes for techies who want to live close to their workplace.

The cluster of tech companies around Old Street’s so-called Silicon Roundabout — a breeding ground for ideas and product development — has helped transform Shoreditch into a top residential address. Royal Docks and the Olympic Park are becoming centres for green technology, while Covent Garden, formerly crammed with advertising agencies, now has more space occupied by “TMT” (technology, media and telecoms) companies than anywhere else in London — 2.2 million sq ft, up 30 per cent since 2009.

*The cluster effect*

Google will relocate to King’s Cross from offices in Victoria and Holborn in 2016. The site will be the internet giant’s European headquarters and is the company’s first design-and-build project anywhere in the world.

“The view of life in California [where Google was born] — on sustainability, recycling and so on — is very different,” according to David Partridge, chief executive of Argent, the building’s developer. “It has involved a lot of transatlantic discussion and a merging of knowledge and understanding. This will be a truly 21st-century workplace.”

Google expects a technology cluster to evolve in the surrounding area as a result of its move. “It’s the key ingredient for King’s Cross and will help anchor more tech companies in London,” says Edward Lister, deputy London mayor for policy and planning.

[...]

http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...mes/newhomesgooglekingscrossregeneration.html


----------



## SO143

St George Wharf Tower | 50 Floors | U/C


http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonhildrew/8446427466/ by captain simon's mandolin, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Crossrail construction at Moorgate


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradman334/8426132991/ by bradman334, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/welovephotos/8435574572/ by as098_uk, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

SO143 said:


> London 'ultra-low' emissions zone will be world first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ducking responsibility: the Mayor's approach to emissions has been criticised by Green lobbyists*
> 
> The world’s first ultra-low emissions zone for cars, buses and lorries is to be introduced in central London in a bid to improve air quality by 2020.
> 
> Transport for London is drawing up plans for almost all vehicles driving into the existing congestion charge zone to be low or zero emission.
> 
> Boris Johnson today set out his vision for the capital’s streets with hybrid buses, low-emission lorries and electric cars and taxis.
> 
> Green groups welcomed the proposals but called on the Mayor to bring in the zone immediately. He has been accused of failing to bring down levels of nitrogen dioxide — linked to lung disease and asthma — and other dangerous gases and particulates.
> 
> City Hall aides admitted privately it would be difficult to persuade manufacturers to develop low emission and electric vehicles on such a large scale and to get motorists to buy them. The Mayor is only a fraction of the way towards achieving his existing target of 100,000 electric vehicles in London.
> 
> More than 150,000 vehicles use the C-charge zone during charging hours every week day. About 95,000 are private cars, the majority of which belong to residents who are expected to be exempt from the scheme.
> 
> Mr Johnson pledged to deliver another 600 hybrid buses, in addition to the 600 new Routemasters already promised, bringing the number of “green” buses to more than 1,600 by 2016 as 330 are already on the streets.
> 
> He has asked his team to look into designs for electric taxis — he has previously set a target for all new black cabs to be zero emission by 2020.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayor/london-ultralow-emissions-zone-will-be-world-first-8493090.html


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## SO143

In pictures: Building sites reveal unseen London

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-21389582


----------



## El_Greco

That's cool stuff.


----------



## Daviegraham

SO143 said:


> St George Wharf Tower | 50 Floors | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/simonhildrew/8446427466/ by captain simon's mandolin, on Flickr


This probably isn't the thread for it but what a wonderful photo.


----------



## SE9

SO143 said:


> Boris Johnson calls for multi-billion-pound spending splurge to boost London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson today issued a public challenge to George Osborne for a multi-billion-pound splurge on major infrastructure schemes to boost the London economy.
> 
> In a speech to the World Economic Forum in Davos the Mayor declared he will publish a detailed blueprint this year on how a “concerted programme” of house-building, rail and road would stimulate growth.
> 
> “We need to junk talk of austerity and recognise that the single biggest inhibitor of demand is lack of confidence and if only some of the people in this room would invest some of the cash in their balance sheets we would see that confidence rewarded in a virtuous circle,” he told his wealthy business audience.
> 
> Mr Johnson added: “I believe the growth boost would mean we could make that investment without damaging the UK’s triple A rating.”
> 
> His speech to global business and political leaders — littered with jokes at the expense of the French — also pleaded for an end to banker bashing.
> 
> He set out to get the audience laughing with remarks about the reported plans of former French president Nicolas Sarkozy and his “fragrant, chic” and “chinchilla-clad” wife Carla Bruni to come to London. “I can imagine this news has broken like a thunderclap over the grief-stricken French capital,” he said, adding Croydon was now exporting fragrance to France while London had more museums and Michelin-starred restaurants than Paris.
> 
> Cheekily mocking the 75 per cent tax rise proposed by François Hollande, he said London was already the “sixth biggest French city on earth — and likely to move up the rankings as more talented people flee the socialist tax terror in the biggest exodus since 1789”.
> 
> But the bulk of Mr Johnson’s address was a serious call for public and private spending. Earlier he is understood to have met the incoming Bank of England governor Mark Carney for private talks on economic development.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayo...spending-splurge-to-boost-london-8467590.html


Oh how I'd love him to splurge on a bridge for East London.


----------



## SE9

*Heathrow Terminal 2* | Hounslow TW6

*Official Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697










BAA have pushed-back the start of the second phase of construction until 2019:

*Building:* BAA confirms delay to £2.5bn Heathrow project

$4.69bn has been allocated to Heathrow's current expansion works:

*Construction Week:* Heathrow Airport allots $4.69bn for infrastructure


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> Oh how I'd love him to splurge on a bridge for East London.


could to see him admit the mistakes of his election manifesto... to cut spending :lol:


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Heathrow Terminal 2* | Hounslow TW6
> 
> *Official Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAA have pushed-back the start of the second phase of construction until 2019:
> 
> *Building:* BAA confirms delay to £2.5bn Heathrow project
> 
> $4.69bn has been allocated to Heathrow's current expansion works:
> 
> *Construction Week:* Heathrow Airport allots $4.69bn for infrastructure


heathrow will always be the most important airport for london although the politicians are talking about building a new floating airport or boris island etc hno:


----------



## Ninileaks

SO143 said:


> His speech to global business and political leaders — littered with jokes at the expense of the French — also pleaded for an end to banker bashing.
> 
> He set out to get the audience laughing with remarks about the reported plans of former French president Nicolas Sarkozy and his “fragrant, chic” and “chinchilla-clad” wife Carla Bruni to come to London. “I can imagine this news has broken like a thunderclap over the grief-stricken French capital,” he said, adding Croydon was now exporting fragrance to France while London had more museums and Michelin-starred restaurants than Paris.
> 
> Cheekily mocking the 75 per cent tax rise proposed by François Hollande, he said London was already the “sixth biggest French city on earth — and likely to move up the rankings as more talented people flee the socialist tax terror in the biggest exodus since 1789”.


What the **** is this guy's problem ?
He can't seem to to open his mouth without having a go at Paris and the French. 
It's been going on for months. 
He's completely obsessed with Paris and the French. :nuts:

Dude, create an account on fuckfrance.com and stfu already.


----------



## SO143

Gagarin Tower Gets Ready For Launch










London has recently experienced an ever-growing influx of rich Russians, so it was only a matter of time before developments aimed specifically at the emigre community would start to surface.

One of these, sited on 55 Southwark Street, is called Gagarin Tower after the famous cosmonaut, and will be a mixed-use scheme with a rocket inspired look. The project will contain a new theatre, a rehearsal studio, an art academy, office space, a restaurant and public terrace, and apartments located in the rocket part of the scheme that will be 25 floors tall, not including the spire. 

The design from Studio 44 boasts a look that is designed to evoke a rocket and industrial launch pad, although the rocket shape is traditional within Russian architecture and has been used extensively church turrets. The apartments will have circular footprints with the service shaft set to one side as a gantry would be. A lightweight structure projects around the tower to allow the creation of terraces.

A planning application is intended to be filed later in 2013, with the developer, Henry George Ltd, seeing demolition of the existing 55 Southwark Street on the site scheduled for July of this year. Piling should start on the perimeter by the 1st of September with archaeological excavations completed by early 2014 allowing for construction proper to commence.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3249


----------



## SO143

Phase One Of Ruskin Square Appears










It's been a long time coming but a planning application has finally been filed for phase one of Ruskin Square in Croydon.

The project, which has been buried under years of legal arguments, has as its first phase a major new residential building that will overlook the Croydon East railway station and stand on what is presently undeveloped land.

The project is designed by Allford Hall Monaghan Morris. This opening phase will consist of 161 new apartments, with 34 units aimed at the affordable sector with the accommodation split into 135 two-bedroom flats and 26 one-bedroom flats. In all it will have 22 floors above ground and reach a height of 69 metres. The brickwork cladding, arranged in a grid, is likely to draw comparisons with the likes of Rubicon Court at Kings Cross that has proven an attractive addition to the area.

There will also be a new landscaped area around it that should provide an attractive buffer zone for the railway station and a new pedestrian link to connect the railway station to Lansdowne Road and create a new bridge for the station itself.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3250


----------



## 486

Loving the look of the Gagarin Tower.

Southwark's becoming quite trendy these days!


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Ninileaks said:


> What the **** is this guy's problem ?
> He can't seem to to open his mouth without having a go at Paris and the French.
> It's been going on for months.
> He's completely obsessed with Paris and the French. :nuts:
> 
> Dude, create an account on fuckfrance.com and stfu already.


He's the Mayor of London and part of his job is to promote the city, and sometimes that requires him to promote it at the expense of its 'rivals' -- of which Paris is a major rival. His point is not Paris or French-bashing, it's encouraging business to invest in London instead. 

Personally, I found it hilarious, and I hope politicans across the Channel make jokes about London. It's all a bit of harmless fun, since we don't fight wars anymore...


----------



## SO143

Goodbye Television Centre: Stars gather to say farewell to London home of BBC

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...y-farewell-to-london-home-of-bbc-8493375.html


----------



## SO143

Canaletto Tower, London EC1

http://asp-gb.secure-zone.net/v2/indexPop.jsp?id=1239/2636/5615&lng=en


----------



## Tiago_20

where will go the BBC television centre?


----------



## Autostädter

Just had a read through the latest pages of this thread. I'm not sure how I feel about all these developments. They are all very modern and impressive but all the steel and glass is also somehow very exchangable and cool. I wonder if you get any light at all if you're living within one of these dense and high developments? Also while they are high and may look great from a distance, many still feel utterly suburban from within.


----------



## Ninileaks

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> I found it hilarious, and I hope politicians across the Channel make jokes about London.



Yeah I'm sure you people would love to have the mayor of Paris publicly declare every other week how shitty London is compared to Paris for the sake of attracting business.


No one around here would bristle at that of course...


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Exactly! We wouldn't mind because we have a SENSE OF HUMOUR.


----------



## hugh

All the slagging off of the French comes across as rather quaint, a little provincial. It's a big world out there.


----------



## gehenaus

hugh said:


> All the slagging off of the French comes across as rather quaint, a little provincial. It's a big world out there.


I think the Brits and the French know that more than most,they used to own most of it.


----------



## UK86

Not sure I like that Gagarin Tower :nuts:


----------



## Loathing

Ninileaks said:


> Yeah I'm sure you people would love to have the mayor of Paris publicly declare every other week how shitty London is compared to Paris for the sake of attracting business.
> 
> 
> No one around here would bristle at that of course...


Haha, have you not heard the things that French Presidents have said about the British over the years? Sarkozy used to say things at our expense on a weekly basis, and he was the bloody President! 
French people CONSTANTLY announce how shitty London is compared to Paris.
There's a French wikipedia page for La Défense that says Paris is a larger and more important business and finance hub than London!
I feel sorry for your naïveté... that the French don't slag us off! Every day, my dear boy! Every day.


----------



## Reverie

Loathing said:


> Haha, have you not heard the things that French Presidents have said about the British over the years? Sarkozy used to say things at our expense on a weekly basis, and he was the bloody President!
> French people CONSTANTLY announce how shitty London is compared to Paris.
> There's a French wikipedia page for La Défense that says Paris is a larger and more important business and finance hub than London!
> I feel sorry for your naïveté... that the French don't slag us off! Every day, my dear boy! Every day.


The Wikipedia article says the exact opposite... Bravo !  And, though you have some counterexamples on this forum, most of the French (or at least people I know) LOVE London. However, it is quite annoying to hear some people always justifiy passive-aggressive behavior by "having the sense of humour". It's quite "faux cul".


----------



## SO143

*16.02.2013*


15-02-13 189 1751 by weathergil, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London Overground train capacity to increase

Transport for London is increasing the capacity of the London Overground by 25 per cent in response to increased demand for the service.

Mayor Boris Johnson said five car trains would be introduced due to the success of the line which was completed at the end of 2012 with the link from Surrey Quays to Clapham Junction.

As well as the delivery of 57 new carriages the £320 million improvement programme will also see longer platforms.

Mayor Johnson said: "Passenger numbers on our London Overground services have been going through the roof, but this important programme of investment will enable us to provide the extra carriages required for Londoners to take advantage of what has become the most popular suburban railway in the country."

The service was launched in 2007. The East London Line then became part of the network in 2010 and the Orbital was completed in December.

By the end of last year 120 million passengers had been carried.

The increased capacity also responds to a predicted 810,000 new residents moving into London by 2021.

TfL is in negotiations on when delivery of the new carriages will take place but infrastructure improvements are hoped to start as early as next month.

Each of the new carriage will carry 150 passengers.

http://www.wharf.co.uk/2013/02/london-overground-train-capaci.html


----------



## SO143

Canadians bag a £265m ($415m) City trophy Woolgate Exchange

One of the City’s trophy buildings today changed hands for £265 million as a major Canadian pension fund stepped up its push into the London property market.

Ivanhoe Cambridge, in a joint venture with private equity firm TPG, has snapped up the Woolgate Exchange in the heart of the Square Mile near the Bank of England. Ivanhoe — Canada’s second biggest pension fund — has now spent £400 million in London in the past year.

The Basinghall Street building is currently 100% leased to Portigon, formerly known as German bank West LB, with other sub-tenants including Investec Asset Management and law firm Sidley Austin. The sale comes after attempts to sell it to a Malaysian sovereign wealth fund failed last April. The building was bought by Irish investors D2 Private in 2006 but receivers took control of it a year ago. TPG paved the way for today’s deal by acquiring loans held against the building by the Irish Bank Resolution Corporation last year.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...5m-city-trophy-woolgate-exchange-8469696.html


----------



## LondonFox

They tried to buy that a few years ago but pulled out. Seems they tried again!


----------



## SO143

*Scroll >>*


City of London by JonoHub, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Lovely shot!


----------



## SO143

25 Churchill Place


View of Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by Megashorts, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

great shots of the city cluster 


London's skyscrapers by twilight by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


London's skyscrapers by night #2 by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Queen’s Crown Estate Seeks U.S. Investors for London Development

Britain’s Crown Estate, the property company that generates income for Queen Elizabeth II, is seeking investors from the U.S., Canada and Australia to fund the redevelopment of real estate in London’s West End.

The company wants to revamp two buildings in St. James’s Market into offices and shops, spokesman Mike Norris said by phone. The project will require around 320 million pounds ($507 million) of investment and will create 19,500 square meters (210,000 square feet) of offices and 4,650 square meters of shops, he said.

[...]

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...eks-u-s-investors-for-london-development.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *The Magic Roundabout: Can Tech City build a start-up paradise?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tech City Investment Organisation is spending £50m on a four-year project to regenerate the area around London's Old Street roundabout. Can it inspire the start-up scene?
> 
> At the Techspace co-working office in the heart of London's Shoreditch district, the Tech City Investment Organisation (TCIO) is contemplating the best way to spend the £50m that the UK government has pledged to regenerate the chaotic Old Street Roundabout over the next four years.
> 
> The TCIO team of 12 will be responsible for orchestrating the project alongside the Greater London Authority and Transport for London, after the pair pledged £25m between them to match the investment made by the UK Treasury.
> 
> The area will look completely different when it is finished in 2017, according to the deputy CEO of the TCIO, Benjamin Southworth. There is a lot of scope to develop both the interior and exterior of the roundabout, in addition to the surrounding area, he told ZDNet.
> 
> While the team are busy drawing up plans on how to spend the money, it is clear that a chunk of the £50m will be spent on creating Europe's largest civic space somewhere on the roundabout's perimeter.
> 
> "It will be a place for start-up companies and the local community to come together and become the next generation of entrepreneurs," said prime minister David Cameron in reference to the civic space when he announced the Tech City funding last December.
> 
> The civic space will include a 400-seater auditorium that will host everything from TED-style talks to Pascal programming lessons. There will also be communal labs, workspaces and high-speed broadband.
> 
> Once up and running, it is hoped that the centre will be able to support around 200 start-ups per year, help 1,000 young people find skilled employment, and host two major international conferences for the creative and tech industries every year.
> 
> Why Old Street?
> While Old Street Roundabout may feel like nothing more than a congested, dirty traffic thoroughfare, there is actually something of merit going on here. Amid the chaos is a close-knit network of well-organised tech start-ups, hoping to find success on the Shoreditch diet of coffee and craft beer.
> 
> "Everyone is collaborating or communicating with each other," said Southworth.
> 
> But where is Tech City? It expands well beyond the Old Street Roundabout and encompasses at least 1,320 companies, according to the Tech City Map. "We take it from King's Cross in the west to Stratford in the east and then all the way down to Greenwich in the south. We've never really picked a northern border. It's roughly nine square miles," explained Southworth.
> 
> The start-ups in the area are served by several co-working spaces that offer low rents, flexible working space, and that all-important collaborative environment.
> 
> Indeed, Google has its very own co-working space in the form of the Google Campus, but there are others scattered around the area, such as Tech Hub and The Trampery. However, demand for co-working space is high in Tech City and many of the facilities are already at capacity.
> 
> Southworth revealed that there will be an additional seven or eight co-working spaces opening over the next two years to cater for those start-ups that have struggled to move into a co-working space.
> 
> Tech City inspiration
> The obvious tech haven to draw comparison to is California's Silicon Valley — but at 140 square miles and 50 years old it is unfair to compare Silicon Valley to Tech City, according to Southworth. "The Valley is a very unique place and state of mind that I'm not sure we can replicate and something I'm not sure I want to anyway," he said.
> 
> "However, if we could include the same square footage and acreage [as Silicon Valley], then we would be able to loop in Reading, Cambridge and Oxford, where we can very quickly point to huge successes, such as $20bn ARM and Eben Upton's Raspberry Pi."
> 
> While London may not be Silicon Valley, it was the only European city to feature on a list of the top 10 start-up cities, based on research by Startup Genome and Telefonica (PDF). Other countries across the world with a vibrant start-up scene include Israel, Poland, Sweden, Estonia, and Germany.
> 
> Measure of success
> But how can the TCIO turn this thriving pocket of London into an even bigger beast and how does one go about measuring progress?
> 
> "The metric of success will be around company creation and job creation," said Southworth, pointing out that 35 percent of 18-35 year olds in neighbouring Hackney are unemployed. "If we could save £25m on job seekers' allowance in the local area, then that would be a great return. If we could increase social mobility, that would be a great thing."


http://www.zdnet.com/uk/the-magic-roundabout-can-tech-city-build-a-start-up-paradise-7000011177/


----------



## erbse

London is way too expensive for truly creative and innovative startups...


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

It will certainly be interesting to see what happens - if all works out, it'll really help London's growth!


----------



## LondonFox

erbse said:


> London is way too expensive for truly creative and innovative startups...



Rubbish. There are plenty of affordable low rent areas. The problem has always been in the past that the government haven't given funding to start ups.

They are now.


----------



## richifrance

London and the london youth entrepreneur should already be lucky that the city of London and government do really care for them.

In France and in the case of Paris, we have a mayor who only like things about culture (which is good in some way) but absolutly not in business.

In France, our governement (the president) hates people who likes challenge, who want to do smth of their life by creating a business.

In Paris, the employement rate is high, most people wanna be rich, but oppositly hates people who create wealth...

Find the error...

London has positive support, while Paris (and french government) would almost enjoy seeing 'the bad youth who wanna live a FREE life and create a business, fail or collapse... There is a French enjoyement of seeing people failing to confort them in their mediocrity...

Indeed, the major goal of France is almost to come back to a French communism... :-(

As a french young & qualify enough man, I am thinking deeply to move to London!


----------



## DaeguDuke

Ninileaks said:


> Your English is atrocious


Really? Et tu parlez couramment le francais? His English is perfectly understandable, lets get back to the topic. 합시다


----------



## SO143

Rejigged Convoys Wharf Exhibition

The British public will soon get a chance to have a first look at the latest plans for Convoys Wharf, a scheme that promises to be another Thames-side development in eastern London.

The proposal was previously designed by Aedas who came up with a masterplan for the 18.6 hectare site that included a trio number of towers effectively building on Roger's previous work, plus the regeneration of the historic wharf that sites in the heart of the site.

The project however received substantial criticism from both English Heritage and Lewisham Council, who along with many locals were not happy at the scale and scope of the scheme. Terry Farrell, whose firm has built up a reputation for doing sympathetic redesigns, was brought in to redraft the scheme and these new masterplan proposals will be unveiled to the public at a new public exhibition on the Thursday the 28th of February and Saturday the 2nd of March. 

Needless to say, members of the design and development team will be present to answer any queries, and the public will be invited to give their opinion on the project.

The first exhibition will take place at the Charlotte Turner School, Benbow Street, SE8 3HD between 3pm and 9pm, with the second being held between 10am and 3pm in the Red Room of the Albany, Douglas Way, SE8 AG.










http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3254


----------



## SO143

Debenhams Store To Ripple In The Wind

One of the largest department stores on Oxford Street, Debenhams, is finally getting a complete refit that will not only kit out it's interior to the latest standards but also see the lumpen post war design dropped for something more futuristic.

Penned by Archial, the exterior of the project will be stripped with a new glazed façade added that has had the input of Ned Kahn, a sculptor who specialises in wind and the fluid mechanics that can be exploited to create motion in his work. 

Projecting over the shop, except on the corner areas that will reveal transparent glass, and animate the exterior with shoppers doing their business, will be a metallic grill consisting of thousands of small aluminium panels that are actually designed to respond physically to the wind by changing position. The end result should be an exterior that literally flutters in the wind. At night the façade will be illuminated creating a subtle display of light.

The upper floors step back, whilst the ground floor with its traditional shop frontage will remain where it is, recessed under the new external façade. 
The biggest change to the interior will be the vacation of the upper floor by Debenhams corporate wing who presently use it as their headquarters, made possible by the firm moving to British Land's Regent's Place where they are taking approximately 17,000 square metres. The overhaul has been scheduled so that they will be able to keep trading throughout the renovation.

The 20,000 square metre project is being led by British Land who own the site, and are out to modernise their prime retail portfolio.










http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3253


----------



## benchaney

Convoys Wharf looks amazing in that picture, curse English Heritage for standing in the way yet again, if they had thier way London would stay as it is now forever!!!!! :bash:


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah I hope they don't sacrifice in height too much... Although the designs are slightly ... Boring. Perhaps a more organic look might be more interesting


----------



## Bram

http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html realy nice giga pic.


----------



## SO143

^^ massive


----------



## SO143

The Place


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianc666/8496516438/ by ianc666, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*25 Churchill Place U/C*



London City Airport, The O2 Arena, Canary Wharf & The Shard. by GlennB25, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

LONDON HEATHROW ANNOUNCES NEW €3.5 BILLION INVESTMENT PLAN FOR 2014 TO 2019

*London Heathrow Airport has announced €3.5 billion of investment – in addition to the €13 billion that has been invested since 2003.*










The announcement forms part of the airport’s business plan for 2014 to 2019 – and represents one of the largest private-sector investments in UK infrastructure.

The plans include the completion of Terminal 2 and the early works on extending the building; the development of a new integrated baggage system; and the construction of new taxiways and stands which will allow Heathrow to accommodate more of the most modern aircraft.

Colin Matthews, Heathrow’s CEO, said: “Heathrow is the UK’s only hub airport and a strategically important national infrastructure asset.

“Heathrow faces stiff competition from other European hubs and we must continue to improve the service we offers passengers and airlines.

“We have invested billions of pounds in new facilities such as Terminal 5 in recent years and passengers say they have noticed the difference.

“Our plan for a further €3.5 billion of private-sector investment will further improve the airport for passengers.

“The plan represents good value for money for airlines and passengers and comes at no cost to taxpayers.”

The investment plans include priority areas such as:

*New Terminal 2*

Heathrow will open the new Terminal 2 in 2014.

*Smoother journeys*

Heathrow will build more self-service check-in kiosks and introduce new self-service bag drops.

*Consistent service*

Heathrow will provide additional customer service training for staff, and introduce mobile staff with tablet computers to provide greater assistance to passengers.

*Improved efficiency*

The airport will deliver €300 million of savings to minimise airline charges by improving operational efficiency; retiring old facilities such as Terminal 1.

*Better surface access*

Heathrow will extend its innovative personal rapid transport pods to link Terminals 2 and 3 with their business car parks. The airport will fund part of the Crossrail project which will link Heathrow to the City of London, Canary Wharf and the East End quickly and efficiently.

Heathrow is also promising greater punctuality; quicker connections; upgraded stands for quieter aircraft; reduced pollution.

http://www.airport-world.com/compon...-€35-billion-investment-plan-for-2014-to-2019


----------



## SO143

Canning Town: new homes with private allotments










http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...es_and_new_homes/canningtownnewhomesnews.html


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> Do you think that with the downgrading Will affect the projects ?


No chance. It wasn't unexpected either.


----------



## SE9

*Aberfeldy Estate £250m ($380m) Regeneration* | Poplar E14










The first phase of this scheme will begin next month:

*East London Lines:* £250 million regeneration for Tower Hamlets estate (22/2/2013)


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway £1.5bn ($2.3bn) Port* | Tilbury

London Gateway has unloaded its first large vessel:

*Handy Shipping Guide:* New Container Shipping Port Unloads First Giant Vessel - A Bulk Carrier! (23/2/2013)


----------



## desertpunk

Back to the topic...


----------



## LondonFox

Thank you.


----------



## SO143

Boris Johnson: Invest in London's Science and Tech Firms - or Our Competitors Will Snatch Them










http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/4...london-boris-johnson-science-funding-tech.htm


----------



## SO143

LONDON GATWICK ANNOUNCES €1.2 BILLION INVESTMENT










http://www.airport-world.com/home/g...ndon-gatwick-announces-€12-billion-investment


----------



## SO143

Central London development to lure Singapore investors

Land Securities, a UK based property developer, is set to launch its Kings Gate mixed development project in Singapore on Saturday. Kings Gate is part of Land Securities’ GBP2 billion (US$3.174 billion) regeneration of the Victoria area in Central London.

Valued at GBP350 million (US$555 million) Kings Gate comprises 100 residential units, Grade A office space and retail units, and is scheduled for completion in 2015. Located within walking distance of Buckingham Palace and Westminster, Kings Gate affords panoramic views of London.

Tom Eshelby, residential director of Land Securities’ London portfolio, believes that Kings Gate’s location in the heart of Central London makes the development conveniently located for just about anything in the city.

“The prime area in Central London, SW1, is distinct from the wider area in London. Kings Gate is located squarely in prime Central London, and international investors only seem interested in owning property in the prime Central London area,” Eshelby said. “It’s a truly international marketplace.”

Foreign purchasing in London more than doubled during 2010 to 2011 to GBP4.3 billion (US$6.827 billion), according to Knight Frank property consultants.

Land Securities aim to introduce 600 new luxury residential units onto the market in the coming years and have initiated work on the Victoria Circle project, one of the largest mixed developments in Central London. Victoria Circle will boast office, retail and residential units and is set to launch in 2014.

http://www.property-report.com/central-london-development-to-lure-singapore-investors-27247


----------



## Andre_idol

SO143 said:


> Goodbye Television Centre: Stars gather to say farewell to London home of BBC
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...y-farewell-to-london-home-of-bbc-8493375.html


Is there any photos to where they are moving? Or tell me where and I´ll found them instead of posting them here


----------



## desertpunk

*Bloomberg Place construction*









http://muckrack.com/link/V5N3/bloomberg-builds-an-empire-in-london


----------



## LondonFox

Andre_idol said:


> Is there any photos to where they are moving? Or tell me where and I´ll found them instead of posting them here



BBC Headquarters has moved to Media City in Salford, Greater Manchester in Northern England.

The new headquarters look like this.









http://www.gregharding.co.uk/image-of-the-week.html


----------



## SO143

London Crystal 

_The Crystal is a sustainable cities initiative by Siemens that explores how we can create a better future for our cities. It is home to the world's largest exhibition focused on urban sustainability._


http://www.flickr.com/photos/catchlightsa/8492121472/ by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR




----------



## SO143

Very old pic


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

SO143 said:


> _the new slightly space station looking walkway from the road to Canary Wharf station _ (photo credit *chest*)


They've actually recreated the interior of the Death Star! :lol:


----------



## Smarty

Axelferis said:


> A local newspaper here deals about the construction of Kent new airport as a project evaluated to 45 billions €. Is it in the plan seriously?


There are several different plans but whether any of them will actually happen is another matter. There are huge problems with any airport in the Thames estuary and I personally can't see it happening.


----------



## LondonFox

It wont happen, they have already decided to expand London Stanstead instead


----------



## DANE81

They haven't made any decisions on airport capacity for London and the South East yet - the coallition governnent delayed releasing it's own white paper/report into the potential options because it's such a divisive issues, and new 'scoping' proposals (like many of the Thaems Estuary ideas) keep cropping up. 

No decision has been made, no government announcement confirming policy has been made, so to say otherwise is just opinion at this point.

Shame the government is taking so long, Heathrow is operating at 98% of capacity, and unless Heathrow is expanded (highly unlikely and controversial) then the UK and London has a problem. If all they do is add runways to London's other airports (Stansted, Gatwick and Luton) then all we will have is capacity spread over the place. And whilst this makes sense to people who do not fly, it does not make sense to international travellers who will either have to transfer between London airports to make onward journeys OR, more likelyfly via Frankfurt or Amsterdam instead. The problem that London will have then is that it does not have a strong aviation market and will not have as many destination airports that London serves. This will damage London's businesses and international standing. It will also mean increased costs for UK holidaymakers. 

The one thing we do need, and I'm afraid the current government is not bold enough, is a 4 runway hub airport that has been designed from scratch, offering an efficient and chaos free travel experience. All of the current London airports are too piecemeal. Sadly we need a decision NOW as any solution that is decided on will take ages to come online.


----------



## Axelferis

If this kent airport is realized one day it will benefit to the french part too because North is connected to kent via eurotunnel 
Jobs would concerns Lille people too. We have just 30 minutes to join the coast then the area of airport.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

1 Blackfriars is now GO!!!!

Skyscrapernews.com image:









Piling rigs on site and marketing suite now open.

Pics from the london forum:

By Frankus Maximus:


----------



## UK86

Seems like the problem is red-tape, as with any large scale project in the UK. You have to fight through a number of barriers before something goes ahead.


----------



## LondonFox

Could be worse.... It could be like Paris where you can build nothing, except in La Defence...which isn't even in Paris proper.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

UK86 said:


> Seems like the problem is red-tape, as with any large scale project in the UK. You have to fight through a number of barriers before something goes ahead.



Those tossers at English Heritage screwed the original developers Beetham over, they objected to the original height of 192m, which delayed the project, and by the time the revised height of 160m was approved, the worlds financial system had turned to shit and Beetham went bust.


----------



## potto

Now there is good value for the taxpayer (ironic seeing as Tory Westminster and their bedfellows The Royals Parks also joined in)!


----------



## SO143

_Crossrail construction works Centre Point_


http://www.flickr.com/photos/flash_homer/8501164454/ by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/flash_homer/8500058355/ by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

_25 Churchill Place, CW_


















by *chest*


----------



## SO143

240 Blackfriars Road | Southwark | 80m | 20 fl | U/C



























by *Frankus Maximus*


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## SO143

London Mayor Selects Zaha Hadid To Design New Major Airport










Zaha Hadid Architects (ZHA) have been chosen by London Mayor Boris Johnson to draw up plans for a new major multi-runway airport in the southeast part of England. ZHA has been paired with a team of experts including representatives from Oxford Economics and York Aviation, plus British engineering firms Atkins and Pascall+Watson, who together will develop a scheme for a transportation hub that aims to play a vital role in the future of the capital’s economy.

When announcing the venture, Johnson stressed the urgency of the project, saying that he had tasked the dream team with “delivering a fulsome examination of the most realistic solutions to our aviation crisis in the shortest time possible.” Commenting on the program and goals of the development, Hadid acknowledged the project’s great scope and its local and global consequences: “This work is essential to deliver the most integrated transport solutions for London and the UK. It will enable London to maintain its position as one of the world’s most important economic, commercial and cultural centers; outlining the city’s future growth and development which has always been founded on global connectivity.

http://www.architizer.com/en_us/blo...did-to-design-new-major-airport/#.UTFjGTBYNR4


----------



## SO143

Chipperfield Leads Sellar Canada Water Project

Canada Water has become a bit of a hotspot in London for redevelopment since the Jubilee Line station opened giving it quick connections to both the CBD of Canary Wharf and commuter stations such as London Bridge. This looks like being built on if proposals by Sellar Design + Development and Canada Water (Developments) go ahead.

[...]

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3258


----------



## city_thing

Which airport is that proposed for? The one Boris wants in the Thames estuary? Or has another site been chosen?


----------



## RobertWalpole

Hopefully, This piece of junk is the next to fall. A 200-250m hotel and residential tower would be nice.


----------



## jamiefearon

^^

Agreed, residential would be good for the city inorder to breath some life into it.


----------



## jamiefearon

LondonFox said:


> Could be worse.... It could be like Paris where you can build nothing, except in La Defence...which isn't even in Paris proper.


Unnecessary Paris bashing.


----------



## jamiefearon

Camden Town is to be officially twinned with Hollywood to create its very own Music Walk of Fame.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-21601924


----------



## SO143




----------



## benchaney

jamiefearon said:


> Camden Town is to be officially twinned with Hollywood to create its very own Music Walk of Fame.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-21601924


You'd think they'd have some more modern or British names in there like Adele and muse


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Not really a project, but a nice little video I decided to share with you guys

60775799


----------



## SE9

*Renaissance at Loampit Vale* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

The glass-residential tower in the Renaissance project has topped out. One more tower is yet to be built:


Renaissance at Loampit Vale - Lewisham SE13 by se9_london, on Flickr


Renaissance at Loampit Vale - Lewisham SE13 by se9_london, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Seager Distillery Tower* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395545

The low-rise element of this tower is near completion:


The changing face of Deptford SE8 by se9_london, on Flickr

The tower is situated by Deptford Bridge DLR station, which has seen a few low-rise residential development built over the past few years:


DLR at Deptford Bridge by se9_london, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272










Construction ongoing:









Photo by chest









Photo by chest


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway* | New £1.5bn ($2.3bn) Port

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145485

The first four large cranes have arrived from China. They are designed to cater for the largest container ships currently in service, and larger vessels yet to be built:


----------



## SE9

*King's College Canada Water Campus* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487069

A public exhibition was held last weekend, showcasing plans for a King's College campus in Canada Water:


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

The first and second tower cranes have arrived on site at Lincoln Plaza:









Photo by chest


----------



## SE9

*Altitude* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320777

The Altitude tower on Alie Street has topped-out:










Photo by chest


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320777

Cladding on the Leadenhall Building continues to climb. Photo taken last weekend:


OO7A8299 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## LondonFox

What a shot! Wow!


----------



## 486

SE9 said:


> *London Gateway* | New £1.5bn ($2.3bn) Port
> 
> UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145485
> 
> The first four large cranes have arrived from China. They are designed to cater for the largest container ships currently in service, and larger vessels yet to be built:


Fabulous. London will once again be king of the docks.


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> What a shot! Wow!


massive, isn't it? :cheers:


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Goodman's Fields* | Whitechapel E1
> 
> Construction ongoing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by chest


looks a bit similar to the wembley hilton hotel project


----------



## bbcwallander

*Wimbledon plan second roof on Court No 1*

Plans for a second roof at Wimbledon have emerged, with Court No 1 benefiting from continued redevelopment by the All England Club. 

According to the Daily Mail, the development could be unveiled next month, with construction going ahead after this summer's Championships.

It is understood that a second retractable roof at Wimbledon would also be more cost-efficient than the Centre Court offering.

As part of SW19's plans - entitled 'Wimbledon 2020' - further redevelopment includes alterations to the Royal Box, while the practice facilities and the club's indoor court complex will also be uprgraded.

The news of a second roof is signficant given that it means television would be able to cover two matches at the same time, regardless of the weather. 










Taken from:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/tennis/wimbledon/9947915/Wimbledon-plan-second-roof-on-Court-No-1.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*CPC's Foster-designed apartments approved*

Eleven storey building will sit alongside the Thames near Tower Bridge

The City of London has approved plans by Foster & Partners for a CPC Group development at Sugar Quay.

The residential development, located on the bank of the Thames by Tower Bridge, will reach 11 storeys in height and includes 165 apartments. The project is being led by Christian Candy’s CPC Group.

At ground floor the proposals include a mix of commercial and residential amenity units.

Foster + Partners’ Sugar Quay









Taken from: 
http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/cpcs-foster-designed-apartments-approved/5052319.article


----------



## bbcwallander

*Helical Bar and Aviva Investors have received planning permission for their 1.55 million sq ft residential-led Brickfields development at White City in London.*

Planning permission and conservation area consent were granted subject to entering into a section 106 Agreement.

The 11-acre site is based on the former Dairy Crest site just north of Westfield London shopping centre and located next to White City underground station.

The scheme will comprise 1,150 new homes, 210,000 sq ft of offices and about 60,000 sq ft of retail, leisure and community uses set within extensive landscaping.

About 20,000 sq ft of new retail space will be created around a new urban square targeted at local and start-up companies andan ecological walk and a major public garden will also be developed.

Brickfields forms part of the White City Opportunity Area, a large area of land identified as a key strategic location for regeneration by Hammersmith & Fulham Council and the Mayor of London.










Taken from:
http://www.hvnplus.co.uk/news/major-mixed-use-london-development-receives-go-ahead/8644319.article


----------



## bbcwallander

*Goldman gets go-ahead for 'banking factory’*

Goldman Sachs has been granted approval to build a new “banking factory” in the City, ending a protracted bid to develop the site that was held up by protected murals on the existing building. 

But now the investment bank has been given the go-ahead for its plan which will see existing properties demolished to make way for a new glass-fronted building on the site at Farringdon Street in the capital, around the corner from Goldman’s current headquarters in Fleet Street. 

A City of London planning officer described the new building, which has been designed by architects Kohn Pedersen Fox, as a “banking factory”.

“Let’s make no bones about it,” Peter Rees said at a planning meeting on Friday.

“If there’s an area where we’re going to accommodate groundscapers this is probably the best place,” he said, adding that work could begin “almost immediately”. 

Goldman is one of the largest office space occupiers in the City. Its two main offices are in Fleet Street, while the firm’s asset management division is based near the London Stock Exchange on a 200,000 square ft site in Paternoster Square, opposite St Paul’s cathedral. 










Taken from:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/9014625/Goldman-gets-go-ahead-for-banking-factory.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*Wealthy Eye London, New York as World’s Rich to Increase by 50%*

London and New York will be the top destinations for the world’s wealthy elite as the number of people worth more than $30 million swells 50 percent over the next decade, according to Knight Frank LLP’s Wealth Report. 

The two cities will remain the favored locations for the world’s richest people until 2023 even though the fastest wealth creation will be in Asia and Latin America, according to the London-based property consulting firm. 

Taken From:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-york-as-world-s-rich-to-increase-by-50-.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*London Tech City: an emerging entrepreneurial ecosystem*

Several visits to Britain to meet a wide range of entrepreneurs, investors and policy makers interested in London’s entrepreneurial ecosystem have confirmed that London is a serious place for global entrepreneurs. When entrepreneurs and their teams now consider where to locate their start-up businesses to maximize their chances of success, they should think about London - alongside Silicon Valley/San Francisco, New York and (of course) Boston.

Background: London entrepreneurship
London’s ‘Tech City’ quarter is in the city’s east, stretching from the Old Street ‘silicon roundabout’, through Shoreditch and Hackney, to the Olympic Park. It is embedded in London’s wider ecosystem, alongside the traditional City of London banking district and Canary Wharf (a finance power house but now home to finance start-ups), Soho (the traditional hub of the global music industry) or Bloomsbury (for advertising and creative media).

Just a few statistics emphasize the growing importance of London in the tech entrepreneurial scene and indeed on the world stage:

1. London’s ‘Tech City’ is now home to over 1300 entrepreneurial companies

2. Almost 100 London-based technology companies received venture capital investments in 2012

3. London’s share of 2012 venture capital amounts to 60% of the British total of GBP 1.01Billion (of which Internet/wireless services is the largest sector)

4. Global Entrepreneurship Monitor (GEM) data shows that British residents are well above the European average in the high status they attribute to successful entrepreneurs (while their fear of failure in entrepreneurship was well below the average)

Taken From:
http://www.boston.com/business/blogs/global-business-hub/2013/03/london_tech_cit.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*Skype opens new London office*

Skype has officially opened its new UK office in the Chancery Lane area of London - with executives calling the capital one of the worlds hottest technology centres.

The office was opened by The Hon. Ed Vaizey, parliamentary under secretary for Culture, Communications and Creative Industries, who proceeded to unveil a London-themed plaque and wax lyrical about the captial's attraction to international businesses.

"I don’t think there are many cities that can compete with London for having such a wealth of knowledge and passion for the technology industry, and for a company like Skype to recognise and nurture this home-grown talent is very encouraging and inspiring to see," he said.










Taken From:
http://www.t3.com/news/skype-opens-new-london-office


----------



## bbcwallander

*Songbird diversifies into residential*

The developer of Canary Wharf and one of London’s largest office owners is planning to build many more residential units, highlighting the growing attraction of the UK capital’s housing market.

Songbird Estates, which owns 69 per cent of Canary Wharf Group, said on Friday that it could foresee as much as a third of its new developments being residential, rather than commercial property.

Taken From:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b7b41ac4-92ed-11e2-b3be-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2OJPdcaZP


----------



## bbcwallander

*Bam Construct to build Google’s London HQ*

Google’s new £1bn European headquarters in King’s Cross, London, will be built by the Dutch company Bam Construct, which has fought off rival bids from Carillion, Skanska and Balfour Beatty.

The various buildings, which range from seven to eleven storeys in height, have been designed by the architects Allford Hall Monaghan Morris for the developer Argent. Construction is expected to start this year with work due to be finished in 2016. 










Taken From:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c5f92004-8a5d-11e2-9da4-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2OJcF3cw8


----------



## Quicksilver

phoenixboi08 said:


> I think most of that money is coming from Europe (Russia) more so than Asia, right?
> 
> *[nevermind] pg. 23


No, I cannot find the article but about 60% of money coming from Asia, namely Hong Kong, China and Singapore. Money from Russia and Ukraine is probably less than 5%. Even German money has bigger percentage.

Oh, I see you you found it My figures are almost right.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The foreign money flow into residential property is coming mainly from the Far-East for the past 2-3 years. I don't have aggregate numbers, but since they are pretty new comers, they still represent a smaller portion of the foreign residential property owners such as the Russians, French & Italians.

In terms of commercial property, the foreign money flow in the last 2-3 years is also coming mainly from the Far-East, but in overall terms at least in the City, they represent a much smaller portion of total owners. The number peaked at the beginning of the 1990s with the Japanese buying spree, but since the % has dwindled.


----------



## SO143

bbcwallander said:


> *Populous’ Olympic stadium is set to become the new home of West Ham football club.*
> 
> West Ham will contribute £15 million to the transformation of the stadium - five times the amount originally mooted, Newham council will invest £40 million and the government has agreed to provide up to £25 million should it be required once construction tenders are returned.
> 
> Populous will oversee the conversion of the 54,000 seat venue and works will include a new roof, corporate areas, toilets, concessions and retractable seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from
> 
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/west-ham-confirmed-as-olympic-stadium-tenant/5052312.article


:cheers:


----------



## SO143

Ontario Point

Nestled by the River Thames and leafy Greenwich and just minutes from Stratford, Ontario Point is the crowning peak of the hugely successful Maple Quays development just one stop from Canary Wharf. This shimmering tower will rise to 24 storeys and offer stunning views across the London skyline from the private communal roof terrace on the 25th floor.

http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H499101-Maple-Quays--Ontario-Point/


----------



## SO143

By *Gary Kinsman*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/8577530844/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## bbcwallander

*Name The New Streets Of King’s Cross*

The old railway lands north of King’s Cross are currently one of the biggest building sites in Europe. Lift cores are rising from the dirt and cranes dominate the skyline, as the 64-acre site is transformed into a new business, retail and residential district. All these new buildings need new roads, and new roads need new names.

King’s Cross Central Limited Partnership today launched a competition asking the public to provide suggestions for up to 10 new street names. This is your chance to make a permanent mark on the capital. By way of guidance, the promoters list recently coined streets such as King’s Boulevard and Handyside Street:

So far, the street names chosen have had a clear link to King’s Cross, whether past, present or future, for example they relate to notable people, activities or events associated with the area. KCCLP believes that has worked well, but consideration will now be given to all sensible suggestions that are consistent with Camden Council’s guidelines on the naming of streets and those considered the most appropriate will form a shortlist.

The map above shows the streets in question, all to be created in the northern part of the development. To register your suggestions, read the information here and simply fill in the form by the end of May.










Taken From:
http://londonist.com/2013/03/name-the-new-streets-of-kings-cross.php


----------



## bbcwallander

*London Mulls Bid For 2022 Commonwealth Games*

A decade after London 2012, the capital may once again host a major sporting event if a mooted bid for the 2022 Commonwealth Games proves successful.

Neale Coleman, who is the Mayor’s advisor on the Olympics legacy, says that a bid is in the very early stages, and is subject to the mayoral imprimatur. Mr. Coleman also notes that London “wouldn’t go into it unless we believe we could win it” — a lesson that England’s disastrous 2018 World Cup bid could have heeded.

A second Games centred around the Stratford park would probably be less controversial than London 2012, which was criticised as a colossally expensive disaster right up until Danny Boyle’s opening ceremony began — at which point everybody (including your correspondent) dropped the cynicism, screamed “I’m a Believer!” and embarked upon a month-long feelgood marathon. With much of the infrastructure already in place, the Commonwealth Games wouldn’t tug quite so onerously on the purse strings, and while much of the feted class of 2012 may have long retired, it would give a new generation the chance to prove themselves in front of a friendly home crowd.

London has held the Commonwealth Games once, in 1934 (when it was still known as the British Empire Games) while Manchester played host in 2002 and Glasgow will do the honours in 2014. Even if London’s bid comes to nothing, we’ve still got the World Athletics Championships in 2017 to look forward to.










Taken From:
http://londonist.com/2013/03/london-mulls-bid-for-2022-commonwealth-games.php


----------



## bbcwallander

*Mace wins £400m Victoria Circle job in London*

Land Securities has selected Mace to deliver a £400m office, retail and residential scheme next to Victoria Station in London.

According to construction information specialist Glenigan the firm has moved from construction adviser on the vast Victoria Circle project to main contractor.

Work could get underway on the first of the six-building project as early as June this year.

Demolition work started in October 2012 on the site in tandem with Transport for London works on the Victoria station upgrade.

The completed scheme will provide 910,000 sq ft mix of retail, residential, office and public amenity space.










*
Victoria Circle details*
_
Main new buildings_

1. 13-storey building containing 170 private residential units with retail at ground and first floor, fronting Buckingham Palace Road (Building 5)

2. 19-storey office building with retail at ground and first floor levels fronting Victoria Street (Building 7a)

3. 14-storey office building with retail at ground and first floor levels fronting Bressenden Place (Building 6b)

4. Modification will be carried out to other buildings on the site.





























*Taken From:*
http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/22/mace-wins-400m-victoria-circle-job-in-london/


----------



## SO143

bbcwallander said:


> *London Mulls Bid For 2022 Commonwealth Games*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken From:
> http://londonist.com/2013/03/london-mulls-bid-for-2022-commonwealth-games.php


:applause:


----------



## bbcwallander

*Hunt starts for £600m Northern Line extension builder*

London Underground has started pre-tendering for a contractor or consortium to deliver the £600m Northern Line Extension to Battersea power station.

The extension will consist of new twin bore tunnels of 5.2m internal diameter running for 3.3km with new stations built at Battersea and Nine Elms.

London Underground said it aims to pre-qualify contractors and consortia able to deliver this complex project and bring innovative ideas to the table deliver significant cost, risk, programme savings.

In a OJEU procurement notice, the Tube operator said it would use a negotiated procedure to select the winning bidder. Interested firms have until 15 April to complete the prequals.

The design of the underground project has progressed to RIBA Stage C and the successful firm will be expected to work on the fine-tuning these plans.

A contract is due to be signed on 6 January 2014 with project completion scheduled for the end of 2019.

The proposed Northern Line extension is essential to support the transformation of Vauxhall and Nine Elms which will see up to 16,000 new homes built in the area over the next 20 years










Taken From:
http://www.constructionenquirer.com...or-600m-northern-line-tube-extension-builder/


----------



## bbcwallander

*New Bridge Between Nine Elms And Pimlico*

A new pedestrian and cycle bridge linking Pimlico and Nine Elms has been proposed as part of the multi-billion pound redevelopment of the south London site, reports Building Design. An international competition will be launched later in the year. A budget of £30m is anticipated, most of it from private sources.

Should it go ahead, the bridge would be the first in London since the Millennium Bridge wobbled its way into existence in May 2000 (although there are also plans to build another bridge, a little further to the west, between Battersea and Chelsea Harbour). The backers will have a job convincing local residents of its value, though: when plans first surfaced last year it was widely denounced.










Taken From:
http://londonist.com/2013/03/new-bridge-could-link-nine-elms-and-pimlico.php


----------



## bbcwallander

*London becomes world’s culinary capital*

The UK capital has become the city of choice for some of the world’s finest restaurateurs, from Juan Mari Arzak to Keith McNally, to launch their first ventures abroad.

WHILE MANY of us are still feeling the pinch, London is swiftly emerging as the culinary capital of the world, and the city of choice for acclaimed international restaurateurs looking to start their first franchise abroad. In the past six months, three of the world’s most highly regarded restaurateurs from different corners of the globe have announced London ventures. Self-proclaimed “Demon Chef” Alvin Leung opened Bo London in Mayfair in October, while London-born, New York- based restaurateur Keith McNally opened the hotly anticipated all-day brasserie Balthazar London in Covent Garden last month, and this month sees the arrival of father and daughter duo, Juan Mari and Elena Arzak’s London outpost Ametsa at The Halkin hotel in Belgravia.

Already the holder of two Michelin stars at his Bo Innovation flagship in Hong Kong, Brixton-born Leung’s desire to extend his Bo brand to London has been bubbling away for nine years. His dream finally came into fruition last October, when £1 million venture, Bo London, opened its doors on Mill Street in London’s affluent Mayfair district, which is proving bulletproof from the recession. Going against the grain of the casual dining trend currently gripping the capital, Bo London is geared around fine dining, but with a signature Leung twist. Shunning the terms “molecular” and “fusion food”, Leung is a pioneer of “X-treme Chinese Cuisine”. While inspired and informed by centuries-old Chinese recipes, Bo London’s dishes are exciting, exotic and envelope pushing in the extreme.

Meanwhile, Bethnal Green-born father of five Keith McNally’s long-awaited Balthazar London finally opened its doors in the Flower Cellars building in the old Theatre Museum next to Covent Garden Piazza last month. Originally used as a storage space for Covent Garden’s flower sellers in the late 19th century, in keeping with the zeitgeist, Balthazar London offers all-day dining in a relaxed, informal, French brasserie-inspired setting dotted with antique furniture sourced by McNally. The original Balthazar opened in Spring Street in downtown New York in 1997.

As with McNally’s New York flagship, the 150-seater Balthazar London will boast a boulangerie next door offering freshly baked breads, homemade pastries, salads and sandwiches to go. That McNally turned down million-dollar offers to open elsewhere in the States, including at the famous Bellagio hotel in Las Vegas, choosing instead to open his second branch of Balthazar in London, speaks volumes about the elevated position the city has raised itself to on the international culinary map.

Along with Balthazar, also getting us drooling in anticipation are the culinary world’s finest father and daughter duo, Juan Mari and Elena Arzak, with the opening of their first franchise outside of Spain, Ametsa with Arzak Instruction, a sister site to their eponymous, three Michelin-starred San Sebastián original, Arzak. Set to open at The Halkin hotel in Belgravia on 8 March, Ametsa, which means “dream” in Basque, will replace former Michelin-starred Thai restaurant Nahm, the first Thai restaurant outside of Thailand to gain a Michelin star, which opened at The Halkin in 2000.

Juan Mari is blunt about his reason for opening Arzak’s first foreign venture in London: “To capitalise on our brand and make more money,” he says. Elena, meanwhile, takes a more romantic view. “I’m very fond of London. I had my first professional training at Le Gavroche in 1989 and have been back as a tourist more times than I can count. I love how cosmopolitan the city is and yet how it preserves clearly defined brushstrokes of Englishness. I love the mix of ancient and modern,” she enthuses. A major reason why the pair chose London was the city’s openness to cuisines from all over the world.

Taken From:
http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2013/03/london-calling/


----------



## bbcwallander

*London is capital for world transport funds*

London is the top financing centre for the global transport industry, according to a survey published today.

However, it faces stiff competition from New York and capitals in Asia Pacific as companies seek to tap more funding sources.

Almost four out of 10 key executives from the aviation, rail and shipping sectors ranked London as the key financial centre for transport, followed by New York at 14% and Singapore at 7%, the survey by international law firm Norton Rose found.

“London and New York remain key financial centres for the transport industry but are looking over their shoulders at Asia, which is growing in importance,” said Harry Theochari, global head of transport at Norton Rose.

Of those canvassed, 43% from the rail industry said London was most favoured as a financing hub, followed by 40% in the shipping sector and 31% in aviation.

The annual survey is one of the transport sector’s leading barometers of market conditions.

The survey said shipping companies were looking at alternatives due to tough trading conditions.

“A dramatic reduction in the availability of debt finance in the London market means that shipping is increasingly turning to structured finance and private equity,” Theochari said. “This gives New York a distinct advantage.”

Taken From:
http://www.standard.co.uk/business/business-news/london-is-capital-for-world-transport-funds-8535977.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*London: Luxury homes capital of the world *

London is the luxury homes capital of the world, and the global prime property market is more similar to the fine art market than to the mainstream property market, according to a new report from Christies International. Limited inventory, strong international buyer demand, and high-net-worth individual’s “increased appreciation for world-class lifestyle offerings” have pushed prices for luxury homes to “historic highs,” with London once again leading the field.

Christies’ report (Luxury Defined: An Insight into the Luxury Residential Property Market) compares 10 of the world’s top property markets— London, New York, Hong Kong, Paris, San Francisco, Cote d’Azur, Toronto, Dallas, Los Angeles, and Miami — and debuts the “Christie’s International Real Estate Index,” which promises to be “the first ever true global indicator for luxury residential real estate.” The Index ranks markets across “key metrics including record sales price, prices per square foot, percentage of non-local and international purchasers, and the number of luxury listings relative to population.”














































Taken From:
http://www.primeresi.com/london-luxury-homes-capital-of-the-world/11961/


----------



## bbcwallander

*London plots course to protect its global status*

London’s status as a world city is unchallenged. In the ascendant for more than a decade, it is the powerhouse of the UK economy, with a financial services industry that retained its global status even in the wake of the financial crisis. The world’s wealthy and upwardly mobile have beaten a path to the city, attracted by its high quality of life, job opportunities, culture and an ineffable sense of buzz. London is the place to be.

But this golden period, crowned by last year’s Olympic Games, cannot be taken for granted. The City of London’s supremacy in Europe is under pressure from Brussels, while overseas competitors are sharpening their offerings to take advantage of Asia’s booming economies. London’s commercial and political leaders are becoming more vocal in defence of its status.

Boris Johnson, mayor of London, says: “Even in Paris, even in Berlin, they understand that what Europe needs is a global financial centre that can go toe to toe with New York, raise capital and compete with the best of the world. They have that centre in the EU here in London.”

Taken From:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3bd41d02-825b-11e2-8404-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2OJcF3cw8


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

:banana:

Pointless post in the 'Avemano' style for no other reason than to annoy him and make him find another pointless reason to post garbage in the Paris thread.


----------



## bbcwallander

*Advertising summit ‘shows capital’s relentless energy’ *

London has cemented its position as a global capital for the creative industries following the success of last year’s Olympics, according to the organisers of Advertising Week Europe.

Matt Scheckner, who founded Advertising Week in his native New York a decade ago and has brought the four-day summit to London for the first time, said: *“London is an iconic world city built on the cross-section of creativity and innovation and from where we sit in America, it is the capital city of the entire Europe, Middle East and Africa region.”*

Dozens of leading figures from advertising, sport and music are taking part in Advertising Week Europe, including WPP chief executive Sir Martin Sorrell, former London Olympics organising committee chairman Lord Coe, Team GB cycling guru Sir Dave Brailsford and DJ Mark Ronson.

More than 12,000 people are set to attend events over the next four days at a string of venues including Bafta in Piccadilly, Kensington Palace, the Abbey Road recording studios in St John’s Wood and Ronnie Scott’s in Soho. ITV is hosting the opening gala tonight at St Paul’s Cathedral.

Research by Deloitte for the Advertising Association shows the UK advertising industry is worth £16 billion a year. James Murphy, chief executive of Adam & Eve/DDB, the agency behind John Lewis’s hit adverts, said: “No city matches London’s relentless energy in the arts, innovation and commerce. Advertising is one part of the creative economy that is undeniably world-beating.”

Taken From:
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/advertising-summit-shows-capitals-relentless-energy-8538935.html


----------



## bbcwallander

*The 20 Most Popular Cities In The World To Visit*

In the MasterCard Global Destination Cities Index, London leads the world as both the most popular destination city for overseas travelers, and in the average amount each visitor spends. Whether drawn by business or as tourists, London's visitors from New York are the ones that travel the furthest and spend the most. 

London leads the world in the two key criteria MasterCard considered: as both the most popular destination city for overseas travelers (they’re expecting 16.9 million foreign visitors this year), and in the average amount each visitor spends (their total spending there is projected to be $21.1 billion). 

New York still ranks second by visitor spending (after London), which may explain all the foreign languages one hears while shopping at the Gap.

In the Asia/Pacific region, Bangkok leads in the total number of visitors and visitor spending and is expected to displace Paris as the third-ranking city by visitor spending. Dubai retains its rank as #1 of the top 10 destination cities in the Middle East and Africa.

Glitz trumps history in the People’s Republic of China, with Shanghai ahead of Beijing by five ranks. And though to many minds Barcelona outcharms Madrid, Spain’s capital remains the more popular destination.

Although Rome hasn’t lost any of its charm, it has slipped in popularity as a tourist destination, falling below Seoul, Kuala Lumpur, Frankfurt and Dubai. Perhaps economic forces are at play.

Taken From:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/deborahljacobs/2012/06/20/the-most-popular-cities-in-the-world-to-visit-in-2012/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

I see Avemano wants to keep playing his stupid little game...anyway,

Heron Plaza getting ready for site clearance:


----------



## bbcwallander

*HOK unveils Crossrail Fisher Street plans*

Architect HOK has unveiled its plans for a development above the Fischer Street shaft of Crossrail in Holborn, London

The building, submitted for planning permission to Camden council today, will contain 30,000ft2 of residential space over 22 apartments.

The apartments will be a mix of one, two and three bedroom.

The scheme backs onto a eight storey grade two listed building on Southampton Row.

Anthony Leslie, head of transportation at HOK’s London office, said: “The transportation team here at HOK were involved in some of the initial design work for the Crossrail shaft and ground level structure, so were well placed when it came to designing the over-site development and understanding the constraints of the site.

“We were able to combine the expertise of our transportation and residential teams, with our long term expertise in Building Information Modelling to deliver a unique and compelling development.”

A total of 3mft2 of new space is planned above all Crossrail stations and sites in London.










Taken From:
http://www.building.co.uk/news/hok-unveils-crossrail-fisher-street-plans/5051644.article


----------



## bbcwallander

What do you think of the new purple/blue Crossrail roundel design?

The roundel – the iconic symbol of the Tube we all know and love – has just got itself a sibling. The TfL family have welcomed a new addition to the transport family by releasing the design for the Crossrail roundel. We wonder how many hours the colours were debated for and why they finally went for blue and purple?! What do you think of the design? Should Crossrail be welcomed into the Underground clan?










Taken From:
http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/03/12/what-do-you-think-of-the-new-purpleblue-crossrail-roundel-design/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

BAM construction wins £300m contract to build Google HQ at Kings Cross.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/12/bam-wins-race-for-300m-google-london-hq/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Construction/piling works continue on Beetham Tower (165m):











Pic: Potto


----------



## Taller London

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> I see Avemano wants to keep playing his stupid little game...anyway,


iv just been over to the paris thread and couldn't work out what he was doing wrong apart from thinking that we stole the Olympics from him and his massive love of paris and thinking its the top dog ???


----------



## bbcwallander

*New 'events pavilion' planned for London's Olympic Park*

London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC) has announced plans for a showpiece events pavilion and outdoor space at the Queen Elizabeth OIympic Park.

Speaking at London & Partners' Olympic venue tour – run as part of Confex – Clive Little, director of events and programming at LLDC, said he expects the new venue to form a popular corporate and consumer events destination in the South Plaza area of the re-opened Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.

The South Park Pavilion will comprise a 5,000m2 footprint, over one or two floors, and will also include a 15,000m2 outdoor events space – the South Park Lawn – an open area capable of accommodating larger events including concerts and festivals. The year-round facility is scheduled to open in spring 2014.

C&IT also learned that platforms on the roof of the Olympic Stadium, used for aerial stunts during the London 2012 Opening and Closing Ceremonies, could be used by corporate groups in the future. Head of Communications - Business & Major Events at London & Partners, Chloe Couchman said such an opportunity would be "entirely feasible, depending who ended up operating the venue".










Taken From:
http://www.citmagazine.com/article/1175167/New-events-pavilion-planned-Londons-Olympic-Park


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Sugar Quay approved:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ar-quay-complex-gets-green-light-8546036.html


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Eliazabeth House clears last obstacle to construction:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...h-bank-glassy-towers-get-goahead-8545372.html


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Mace wins £400m Victoria Circle job in London

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/22/mace-wins-400m-victoria-circle-job-in-london/










Land Securities has selected Mace to deliver a £400m office, retail and residential scheme next to Victoria Station in London.

According to construction information specialist Glenigan the firm has moved from construction adviser on the vast Victoria Circle project to main contractor.

Work could get underway on the first of the six-building project as early as June this year.

Demolition work started in October 2012 on the site in tandem with Transport for London works on the Victoria station upgrade.

The completed scheme will provide 910,000 sq ft mix of retail, residential, office and public amenity space.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

190 Strand has begun construction. 

http://www.planning190.co.uk


----------



## bbcwallander

*Foster + Partners for a riverside development in central London have been given the go-ahead by Lambeth Council.
*
News: three residential towers designed by Foster + Partners for a riverside development in central London have been given the go-ahead by Lambeth Council.

Foster + Partners' towers are part of mixed-use scheme led by St James Group on Albert Embankment, a stretch of land on the south side of the river Thames near Lambeth Bridge.

Ranging from 15 to 27 storeys in height, the towers will contain 253 apartments and a bar, gym and pool for residents, as well as restaurants and offices. The smallest tower will be positioned behind the tallest one and can just be seen on the left of the development in the top image.

The scheme is part of the £15 billion Nine Elms regeneration project, which includes plans for 16,000 new homes on a 195-hectare site between Lambeth Bridge and Chelsea Bridge.

Grant Brooker, senior partner at Foster + Partners, commented: "We hope to transform this important and highly visible site into a vibrant riverside community that sets a benchmark for the regeneration of this part of the river."



















Taken From:
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/03/15/three-foster-partners-towers-approved-for-london-albert-embankment/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

240 Blackfriars continuing construction:

Pic by otto










Yawn..I'm bored of playing with Avemano now, I may take it up a again tomorrow if he's still being a ****.


----------



## UK86

I'll be in London in May, looking forward to my visit to the Shard. Although I'm a little afraid of heights!


----------



## chrissus83

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Unfortunately, I think that it will not be built
> 
> At least this is the info I got from 2 forumers. It is a shame because it is really nice.


This is old news, it has been brought back to life by a new developer, Galliard Homes, who has bought out the site. Apartments are already selling..

http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

chrissus83 said:


> This is old news, it has been brought back to life by a new developer, Galliard Homes, who has bought out the site. Apartments are already selling..
> 
> http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


This is great to hear :cheers:

I love this tower. Thanks for the update


----------



## bbcwallander

Axelferis said:


> london organized olympics in 2012 that's why they are ahead paris this time.
> 2013 will see back to normality.
> 
> Euromonitor is a joke :lol: because it counts the passengers in transit.If you go to america just by landing heathrow without going in the town you go in the statistic of visitors hno:
> The same for Atlanta which is far to be a 'beast' of tourism.
> 
> I don't trust this whole story of surveys. We know which is the n°1.


Apologies! I looked really hard, but i just couldnt find any data regarding Lille! 

For some reason nobody has published any!


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Axelferis said:


> I don't trust this whole story of surveys.


... unless they say that Paris is top in which case they are 100% accurate? Please. What I doubt is that the Olympics had much of an effect at all. In fact, if I remember rightly, it's often the case that there is a decrease in visitors during the Olympic year; although in the subsequent years the number of tourists increases.

EDIT: Hadn't noticed Quicksilver's post, but that is a reason behind the fall in numbers.


----------



## Reverie

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> ... unless they say that Paris is top in which case they are 100% accurate? Please. What I doubt is that the Olympics had much of an effect at all. In fact, if I remember rightly, it's often the case that there is a decrease in visitors during the Olympic year; although in the subsequent years the number of tourists increases.
> 
> EDIT: Hadn't noticed Quicksilver's post, but that is a reason behind the fall in numbers.


Euromonitor methodology :

For London :
- Take into account all tourists
- In Greater London

For Paris :
- Take into account only tourists in hotels (the number is divided by 2)
- Only intra-muros (which exclude half of the Paris hotels)

Results : In a country visited by 80 million tourists by year (UNWTO), only 10% of them come in Paris. Case made. Antalya is much more visited than Paris.

So yes we don't really support this kind of study made with incoherent methodologies and incidentally ordered by unknown private enterprises.

The Mastercard study is more coherent but have a huge flaw : it is based only on aerial trafic, excluding railway and road networks. We understand the distorsion when we speak about cities mainly reachable by air.


----------



## robhood

this thread is about London Projects & Construction, not for French trolls please


----------



## Reverie

Yes ? Who launched the subject ?


----------



## tosic

Who cares about tourists. I'd rather be the center of world finance like london.


----------



## bbcwallander

*London retains place as world’s best financial centre*

London has retained its position as the world’s best international finance centre, according to the 13th Global Financial Centres Index published today.










The study, which is conducted by the Z/Yen Group and sponsored by the Qatar Financial Centre Authority, rates 79 financial centres on a scale of 1 to 1,000. In the latest tranche of the survey, more than 2,700 financial services professionals were asked about the financial centres which they knew, answering about the centres’ competitiveness.

London, New York, Hong Kong and Singapore remain the top four centres, with Hong Kong and Singapore now only two points apart. Meanwhile there is a 48 point spread between London in first place and Singapore in fourth, then a gap of three points to Zurich in fifth place.

Of the offshore financial centres, Jersey scored the highest and was the only offshore centre to appear within the top 30 (reaching 28) – just ahead of near neighbour Guernsey which was ranked 31. Sponsor Qatar meanwhile ranked 30, five up from six months ago.

Taken From:
http://www.international-adviser.com/news/uk/london-retains-place-as-worlds-best-financial


----------



## bbcwallander

*Crossrail to Ebbsfleet extension plans put to Mayor of London Boris Johnson*

PLANS to extend Crossrail into Ebbsfleet would be a major boost to north Kent and Bexley, it has been claimed.










The £15 billion project will take passengers to and from Abbey Wood into Canary Wharf via Woolwich after its planned finish date in 2018.

But a proposal to extend this eastern spur of the line to meet up with the Eurostar terminal at Ebbsfleet would help commuters to Canary Wharf, travellers to Paris and Brussels and improve links to the planned £2 billion Paramount Park in Swanscombe, it has been argued.










Mayor of London Boris Johnson offered his support to the scheme when he agreed at Mayor’s Question Time on March 20 to lobby Chancellor George Osborne over the issue.

Bexley councillor and London Assembly member Gareth Bacon put the question to the Mayor, and says the extension would be of "great economic benefit" to the whole area.

He said: "It would help realise the 27,000 jobs that will come with the £2 billion investment in the Paramount Park development as well as linking the area to the M25 and the High Speed 1 interchange.

"I intend to continue to keep the pressure up so we can secure this vital piece of infrastructure for the area." 

Other benefits would be a possible park and ride scheme into London for users of the nearby M25 and better access for Londoners to Bluewater shopping centre in Greenhithe.

Chris Hills, co-founder of the Alliance of Kent Commuters who commutes through the north Kent area daily on his way to London Canon Street, was sceptical of the plans.

The 32-year-old said: "It is an area that is already very well serviced.

"Maybe if funds could be invested elsewhere it would be more appropriate.

"Perhaps as a Kent person, I would say it would be better spent servicing the rest of Kent."

It is hoped Crossrail would reduce the current hour-long journey from Gravesend to Charing Cross.

North Kent Rail User Group member Jackie Davidson says the extension might as well go the whole way to the town.

He said: "Ebbsfleet’s in the middle of nowhere.

"It would just be a matter of running them into platforms five and six at Gravesend."

Gravesham MP Adam Holloway said "bring it on" to a full Gravesend extension but added: "If it did happen it would be wonderful.

"But last time I looked at it there wasn’t the money."

A spokeswoman for Boris Johnson said: "At present there are no plans to extend the operation of Crossrail beyond Abbey Wood.

"However, extending Crossrail beyond Abbey Wood is an integral part of the Mayor’s transport strategy and the route to Ebbsfleet has been safeguarded.

"Growth to the east of London would further support the case for this extension." 

Taken From:
http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10312195.Crossrail_to_Ebbsfleet_extension_plans_put_to_Mayor_of_London_Boris_Johnson/


----------



## bbcwallander

*Why Tech Start-Up Immigrants Choose London*

The number of start-ups in 'Tech City' has increased by 700% over the last three years, with many coming from abroad.

According to crossborder investment monitor fDi Markets, London has attracted 602 projects, 19,476 jobs and £4.04bn of investment from overseas companies in tech over the last 10 years.

So what makes London so attractive?

Box.com is a fast-growing San Francisco start-up that has raised £190m from investors to become a dominant player in the growing cloud storage industry.

In such a venture international expansion is a necessity, and last year they hired David Quantrell to launch their European business from London.

David explains that London was the ideal European base, not only because of the language, but also because London is synonymous with speed, innovation and a buzz that fuels the digital economy.

It is not just customer demand, but the search for the best talent that brings companies to London.

Vyclone is a social video platform that lets you co-create, sync and edit multiple views of a shared moment.

The LA-based founders needed a good CTO - and they found one in London - but he wasn't interested in moving over to the States.

Consequently they let him set up his own office and team in his own back garden. His first hire was the head of product development, Sam Watts.

Sam believes the best approach is to hire staff with a track record in the industry, but to let local people run local offices.

He feels that, compared with other cities in Europe, London best enables that approach as it has the greatest selection of candidates in one place.

Yelp.com is a website with approximately 86 million unique visitors per month where people can read and write reviews about local businesses.

They opened their first sales office outside the US last year, and they chose to do it in London.

Their director of European operations, Dave Scheine, explains that they brought over a "landing team", consisting of senior leaders and top sales people from the US, to set up their new office here to make sure the company culture was successfully transferred to the new local UK team.

But it is not just American companies that expand to London.

Simple Show is a German company that has standardised a workflow to produce animated corporate videos.

Tom Shaw, the country sales manager UK, joined the company with the mission to establish the London office last year and he plans to hire seven or eight more people this year.

He explains that given the choice between higher rents in central London and cheaper locations outside, London still wins as most of their customers and prospects are based in town and they want to be as accessible as possible.

When it comes to tech start-ups, London would seem to be the ideal choice due to its unique combination of dynamism, potential and opportunity.

Taken From:
http://news.sky.com/story/1068819/why-tech-start-up-immigrants-choose-london


----------



## Reverie

tosic said:


> Who cares about tourists. I'd rather be the center of world finance like london.


Yes and this is a TRUE information


----------



## bbcwallander

*DP World London Gateway Wins Another Award*

DP World London Gateway Port and Logistics Park is celebrating receiving a Special Award for Engineering and Contribution to London’s Economy from the prestigious Institute of Civil Engineers (ICE).

The annual ICE London Civil Engineering Awards celebrate outstanding engineering achievement. The Awards were held at the home of the Institution of Civil Engineers in Westminster and were judged by an expert panel from within the world of civil engineering.

Owned and operated by DP World and situated on the north bank of the River Thames, London Gateway Port and Logistics Park will provide deep-sea shipping access to the largest consumer markets in the UK.










The new port, integrated with Europe’s largest logistics park, was recognised at the ceremony for its contribution to the London economy, which includes the creation of 36,000 jobs in the UK, 12,000 of which will be permanent positions at the port and logistics park.

The judges recognised the role engineers have played in designing and realising London Gateway, saying: “Engineering has underpinned this development, which will have a major impact upon the economy and bring sustainability benefits”.

Specifically designed and engineered to make UK supply chains more sustainable, London Gateway is a deep-water port which is closer to consumers and major hubs of distribution so goods will not have to travel as far in future in supply chains.

Andrew Bowen, London Gateway’s Engineering Director, said: “Receiving this prestigious accolade is a great reward and incentive for all those who have been involved in this incredible engineering project to-date. We are committed to the success of this project and we are all looking forward to London Gateway’s opening in Q4 this year.”

About London Gateway

Opening in Q4 2013, London Gateway will be the UK’s first 21st Century major deep-sea container port and Europe’s largest logistics park. Owned and operated by DP World and situated on the north bank of the River Thames, London Gateway will provide unrivalled deep-sea shipping access to the largest consumer markets in the UK.










The port’s location, with its superior operational systems and service, will ensure ships load and unload as fast as possible, making London Gateway a world class asset for the UK.

Taken From:
http://www.dredgingtoday.com/2013/03/25/uk-dp-world-london-gateway-wins-another-award/


----------



## SO143

Leadenhall Building (Cheesegrater)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumberjack_london/8562419207/ by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Place










by *potto*


----------



## SO143

55 Baker Street still looking ace.









by *DarJoLe*


Diagonally opposite, 2-14 Baker Street









by *DarJoLe*


54-57 Great Malborough Street









by *DarJoLe*


New render of the Crown Estate scheme


----------



## SO143

NEO Bankside









by *Potto*


----------



## SO143

Tate Modern Herzog & de Meuron Extension



























by *potto*


----------



## SO143

240 Blackfriars Road 









by *potto*


----------



## SO143

bbcwallander said:


> *Crossrail to Ebbsfleet extension plans put to Mayor of London Boris Johnson*
> 
> PLANS to extend Crossrail into Ebbsfleet would be a major boost to north Kent and Bexley, it has been claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The £15 billion project will take passengers to and from Abbey Wood into Canary Wharf via Woolwich after its planned finish date in 2018.
> 
> But a proposal to extend this eastern spur of the line to meet up with the Eurostar terminal at Ebbsfleet would help commuters to Canary Wharf, travellers to Paris and Brussels and improve links to the planned £2 billion Paramount Park in Swanscombe, it has been argued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayor of London Boris Johnson offered his support to the scheme when he agreed at Mayor’s Question Time on March 20 to lobby Chancellor George Osborne over the issue.
> 
> Bexley councillor and London Assembly member Gareth Bacon put the question to the Mayor, and says the extension would be of "great economic benefit" to the whole area.
> 
> He said: "It would help realise the 27,000 jobs that will come with the £2 billion investment in the Paramount Park development as well as linking the area to the M25 and the High Speed 1 interchange.
> 
> Taken From:
> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/10312195.Crossrail_to_Ebbsfleet_extension_plans_put_to_Mayor_of_London_Boris_Johnson/


£15 billion pound project? that's an insane amount of investment :nuts:


----------



## SO143

Saffron Square


----------



## SO143

Goldman Sachs London HQ plan approved
Aaron Morby | Tue 26th March | 7:24

Plans for a new headquarters for US investment bank Goldman Sachs in the City of London have been approved.

The investment bank aims to build a 1.2m sq ft office complex near Holborn Viaduct in central London on the site of the existing 13-storey Fleet Building at Shoe Lane.

Goldham Sach’s development arm estimates the nine-storey building would take around four years to build, including demolition, and employ around 500 construction workers annually.

Full planning is subject to a formal response from the London Mayor and a section 106 agreement.

Once cleared, Goldman Sachs will go ahead with the demolition of the empty 1960s former telephone exchange that fronts Farringdon Street and Shoe Lane. Construction is then expected to start in early 2014.

The project team includes architect Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, cost consultant EC Harris and structural engineer WSP.

The area is currently being revitalised with several major office schemes in the pipeline ahead of the Crossrail’s Farringdon station opening as a major London transport interchange.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/26/goldman-sachs-london-hq-plan-approved/


----------



## SO143

Mace wins £400m Victoria Circle job in London

Land Securities has selected Mace to deliver a £400m office, retail and residential scheme next to Victoria Station in London.










According to construction information specialist Glenigan the firm has moved from construction adviser on the vast Victoria Circle project to main contractor.

Work could get underway on the first of the six-building project as early as June this year.

Demolition work started in October 2012 on the site in tandem with Transport for London works on the Victoria station upgrade.

The completed scheme will provide 910,000 sq ft mix of retail, residential, office and public amenity space.



> *Main new buildings*
> 
> 13-storey building containing 170 private residential units with retail at ground and first floor, fronting Buckingham Palace Road (Building 5)
> 19-storey office building with retail at ground and first floor levels fronting Victoria Street (Building 7a)
> 14-storey office building with retail at ground and first floor levels fronting Bressenden Place (Building 6b)
> Modification will be carried out to other buildings on the site.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/22/mace-wins-400m-victoria-circle-job-in-london/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Heron Plaza:





















The current building is now fully clad in protective sheeting,getting ready for demolition, so it can proceed with construction.

Pic: Chest


----------



## SO143

heron plaza is such an eye sore tower.


----------



## SO143

*Cannon Street station*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8563301532/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8563300676/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8528782790/ by bowroaduk, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/steve_franklin_images/8515724547/ by Steve Franklin Images, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *chest*










the construction chest


----------



## SO143

*LONDON* >>> 









by *wjfox*


----------



## SO143

*SIXTY LONDON U/C*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8557171303/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8557174073/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Canary Wharf Group
London, United Kingdom

63,500sf
David Pontarini, Partner-in-Charge
Hariri Pontarini Architects was invited to submit proposals for a 60-storey residential tower, a landmark at the threshold between Canary Wharf and Wood Wharf. Its high-end design, grand scale and prominent location at the beginning of a new High Street speak to its importance as a gateway to the rest of the Wood Wharf master plan. As the first residential courtyard of the development, the entrance at Ground Level features a large wooden soffit to emphasize the entrance and create a sense of grandeur upon arrival.

With access to the waterfront on both the western and southern elevations as well as high visibility across the water, the building sets the tone for the high-end development of Wood Wharf. Ranging from studios to penthouse units, the use of a flexible Typical Floor Plan optimises the value of each individual unit while remaining time and cost efficient during construction. The tower’s individual balconies enhance the area of each unit while providing a sculpted texture to the façades. At the lower levels, the balconies remain open with glass dividers between units. As the balconies move up the building, they are partially enclosed behind glass screens, providing each unit with a semi-enclosed solarium. They also maximise views of the Thames and the city indicating the luxurious nature of this residential offering.


----------



## SO143

Merchant Square Project 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8578957833/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8580058864/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## Attitudelad

SO143 said:


> *LONDON* >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *wjfox*


My fav ever pic of what (fingers, eyes, legs and other bits crossed), the London skyline will soon resemble


----------



## Attitudelad

Sorry S0143. I hope you didn't mind me reposting your amazing photo. It took my breath away and had to recognise its brilliance


----------



## SO143

Sadam95 said:


>


:shocked::shocked::shocked:

@Attitudelad thanks for the comment mate and i don't mind at all


----------



## DaeguDuke

I like how the renders are always of brilliant clear skies. It'd be more realistic if it was dreich and drizzling  Sure looks like Londons going on a construction spree at the moment


----------



## SO143

City of London by david.bank, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8578898655/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8578896669/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8578895481/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

st george wharf nears completion


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8566199858/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8566201220/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*25.04.2013*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenlewis/8566157806/ by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Top 10 Financial Centres 2013

1. London 807

2. New York 787

3. Hong Kong 761

4. Singapore 759

5. Zurich 723

6. Toyko 718

7. Geneva 712

8. Boston 711

9. Seoul 710

10. Frankfurt 703

http://www.zyen.com/images/GFCI_25March2013.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Financial_Centres_Index


----------



## skyscraperus

SO143 said:


> madrid also receives pretty high amount of international visitors.


Where is Prague on that list ??????
In Prague you dont see locals from tourist.

Madrid is high on list but Barcelona is Barselona because receives milions Costa Brava visitors.


----------



## robhood

skyscraperus said:


> Barcelona is Barselona because receives milions Costa Brava visitors.


:nuts:


----------



## SO143

Future of historic glasshouse at Kew secured by grants

*The future of the world's largest surviving Victorian glasshouse structure has been secured with the help of millions of pounds worth of grants, donations and state funding.*

Kew's historic Temperate House announced it has received £14.7m from the Heritage Lottery Fund to restore the Grade I building.

A further £10.4m has been given by the government plus £7.7m in donations.

The restoration will be completed by 2018.

Richard Deverell, of the Royal Botanic Gardens at Kew, said: "We are delighted to be given this opportunity to preserve and transform the Temperate House, one of Kew's most important heritage buildings."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-21964608


----------



## SO143

Carlyle Group buys site for 19-storey student block

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/28/carlyle-group-buys-site-for-19-storey-student-block/










Carlyle today said it had bought an existing site at 60 Commercial Road on the city fringes for its Pure Student Living brand.

The site carries an existing planning consent for 417 student rooms and retail space at ground level allowing a quick start to be made on site.

Hafiz Ali, director at The Carlyle Group, said: “60 Commercial Road brings our Pure Student Living portfolio in Central London to five properties and, following the successful launch of our Pure Highbury scheme in 2012, means we will have 2,150 beds available by the end of 2015.

“We believe that the fundamental imbalance in supply and demand for purpose built student housing in London presents an excellent opportunity, and look forward to bringing forward this project and sourcing further investments in future.”

Carlyle in its joint venture with Generation Estates has also acquired 122-126 Back Church Lane and will develop an office building providing 25,000 sq ft of office space targeted at the vibrant TMT sector.

Work is planned to start on both projects in April, with completion of the office building expected in late 2014 and the student accommodation building in summer 2015, for launch that academic year.


----------



## SO143

Dutch follow US in plans to move embassy to Nine Elms
28 March 2013

The Dutch government is set to move its London embassy to Nine Elms near Vauxhall, accelerating the creation of a major new diplomatic quarter south of the river.

It has purchased a site close to the US embassy, which is relocating from Grosvenor Square — and others are expected to follow.

The embassy of the Royal Kingdom of the Netherlands is based at 38 Hyde Park Gate but its government has decided it needs to move to save money. A Dutch embassy spokesman said: “I can confirm we will sell our current building as it is too big and not suitable for modern diplomacy. The sale will contribute to government cuts going through at the moment.”

The new site in Nine Elms was bought by the previous Dutch administration although a final decision about the location of the new embassy has not yet been taken, he said. In a statement, the Dutch government’s property advisers Cushman & Wakefield said: “One of the drivers for a relocation to Nine Elms was for the RKN to be part of the exciting regeneration and transformation of this area of London.”

Mayor Boris Johnson welcomed the potential move saying it would underline “the growing attraction of the Vauxhall, Nine Elms and Battersea area as a prestigious destination for international investment and development”. It is believed the Chinese government is also considering a move from Portland Place in the West End to Nine Elms. According to Property Week magazine, it is in talks with the Royal Mail about taking part of the 13-acre South London Mail Centre site close to the new US embassy building.

Other London sites are also thought to be on China’s radar, including Earl’s Courts and Wapping, but few are big enough to accommodate such a large requirement or close enough to central London. There are more than 180 embassies and High Commissions based in London, the vast majority centred on the West End and Belgravia, Kensington and Chelsea.

Soaring London property prices mean that some are now hugely valuable assets for their parent countries.

The $1 billion US “glass cube” embassy is due to be completed by 2016. It is expected to be an anchor of the “new South Bank” stretching between Battersea and Vauxhall and including the £8 billion Battersea Power Station development.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ans-to-move-embassy-to-nine-elms-8552654.html


----------



## gehenaus

Just incredible. Has anyone got a kind of timelapse picture showing how the skyline has changed in the last few years?
Indeed, how many projects have been completed recently?


----------



## bbcwallander

*Kew glasshouse gets £15m funding tonic*

Conservation practice Donald Insall to mastermind work at Grade I building

A scheme by conservation architect Donald Insall Associates to restore the largest Victorian glasshouse in the world has been awarded nearly £15 million by the Heritage Lottery Fund.

Grade I listed Temperate House at Kew Gardens opened in 1863 and is being revamped for the first time in more than 30 years.

Work will include restructuring existing plant displays with species including extremely rare plants from South Africa and St Helena.

HOK will also carry out work on turning the adjoining Evolution House into an education centre.

Temperate House was last restored back in the late 1970s and this latest work is expected to be completed by May 2018. Turner & Townsend is project managing the scheme.

Richard Deverell, the director of the Royal Botanic Gardens at Kew, said: “This project represents a real step change in the way in which Kew will communicate and bring to life why plants matter and why saving them matters.”

The £14.7 million in Lottery money has plugged a previous funding gap with the total amount now pledged to the work coming in at just over £34 million, with other contributions being made by the government and private donors.










Taken From:
http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/kew-glasshouse-gets-%C2%A315m-funding-tonic/5052559.article


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Tellvis said:


> ^^
> All this in the biggest financial meltdown for a hundred years!! .........what will it be like when the recession ends!!!


London only had a recession for about 3mths in 2008/2009, its grown over 15% since then.

You have to think of London as a separate entity to the rest of the UK, it's effectively a different country these days, the economic performance of the UK outside London has little or no bearing on how London is performing.

So don't expect any more development than normal for London,when the rest of the UK returns to strong growth,


----------



## Jex7844

skyscraperus said:


> This is propaganda. All we know true list in Europe.
> 
> 1. Paris
> 2. London
> 3. Rome
> 4. Prague
> 5. Barcelona


Nah dude, London came first last year (the 'Olympics' effect).


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Jex7844 said:


> Nah dude, London came first last year (the 'Olympics' effect).


You've already been told that London's tourist numbers dropped last year because of the Olympics.

Now stop trolling and go away, you Latin's really should learn to lose with more dignity.


----------



## Jex7844

Did I talk to you...? No.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Jex7844 said:


> Did I talk to you...? No.



You still haven't got over it have you...



Like I said, learn to lose with dignity...


----------



## Loathing

French people losing with dignity? In your dreams.


----------



## hugh

This French bashing is pretty ugly ... smacks of provincialism. Sort of ironic since Jex has a real interest in London projects.


----------



## Sid Vicious

sorry for being offtopic but Berlin comes third after Paris and London regarding tourists in Europe.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Who gives a flying ****? Stay on topic.

Would be nice to see that first rendering of Nine Elms with the Battersea Powerstation project included.


----------



## SO143

*Greenwich Millennium Village* SE10

The Greenwich Millenium Village (GMV) is a modern neighbourhood on Greenwich Peninsula. It's part of a massive regeneration scheme (+ £5 billion) to transform the entire peninsula into a modern high-density district:


Greenwich Millenium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millenium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millenium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millenium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millenium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

:lol:nice updates


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

* Olympic Park Legacy Mode Redevelopment | 500 acres | U/C*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lighterness/8604063320/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lighterness/8603012949/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/lighterness/8604115376/


Olympic Park by The Taybor, on Flickr


Westfield Stratford by lightrace, on Flickr


Woolwich Sights [2] by The Taybor, on Flickr


Stratford City by The Taybor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Shining River by The Taybor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Carlyle Group buys site for 19-storey student block

Student accommodation investor Carlyle Group plans to start work next month on a 19-storey tower block in East London.

Carlyle today said it had bought an existing site at 60 Commercial Road on the city fringes for its Pure Student Living brand.

The site carries an existing planning consent for 417 student rooms and retail space at ground level allowing a quick start to be made on site.

Hafiz Ali, director at The Carlyle Group, said: “60 Commercial Road brings our Pure Student Living portfolio in Central London to five properties and, following the successful launch of our Pure Highbury scheme in 2012, means we will have 2,150 beds available by the end of 2015.

“We believe that the fundamental imbalance in supply and demand for purpose built student housing in London presents an excellent opportunity, and look forward to bringing forward this project and sourcing further investments in future.”

Carlyle in its joint venture with Generation Estates has also acquired 122-126 Back Church Lane and will develop an office building providing 25,000 sq ft of office space targeted at the vibrant TMT sector.

Work is planned to start on both projects in April, with completion of the office building expected in late 2014 and the student accommodation building in summer 2015, for launch that academic year.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/28/carlyle-group-buys-site-for-19-storey-student-block/


----------



## SO143

London £1.5bn Brickfields scheme gets go-ahead










Developer Helical Bar and partner Aviva Investors have gained planning to build 1,150 new homes as part of the redevelopment of an industrial site in White City, west London.

The 10-acre, 1.5m sq ft mixed-use development, known as Brickfields, is planned for the former Dairy Crest site and will involve extensive demolition works.

The brick-built homes will be a mixture of affordable, shared ownership and private, with the exact proportions of each still to be decided.

The developer and partner Aviva Investors also plan to build 150,000 sq ft of offices, retail and community facilities.

The site is part of the mayor of London’s and Hammersmith and Fulham’s White City Opportunity Area, earmarked for regeneration.

To the north of the site Imperial College has gained planning for a mixed-use scheme including postgraduate student accommodation, academic space, a technology transfer hub, key worker and private residential and a hotel.

To the south Westfield own two sections of land, the southernmost site comprising the impressive Westfield London shopping centre and the Ariel Way Industrial Estate to the north currently being worked up for a planned mixed use extension.

Matthew Bonning-Snook of Helical Bar said: “We are extremely excited about our proposals for Brickfields.

“The Eric Parry design code for the masterplan uses a predominantly natural palette of brick and stone to create sustainable and attractive buildings which, alongside the public realm and amenities, will form a genuine new London community.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-1-5m-sq-ft-brickfields-scheme-gets-go-ahead/


----------



## SO143

Four firms to bid Crossrail north east stations upgrade

Network Rail is inviting tenders for the majority of Crossrail works planned on the northeast surface section between Stratford in east London and Shenfield in Essex.










Balfour Beatty, Costain, Hochtief and VolkerFitzpatrick have been invited to submit bids for the design and build of major station improvements and extensions.

These will take place at Romford and Ilford as well as improvements at stations including Forest Gate, Goodmayes, Harold Wood, Gidea Park, Chadwell Heath and Brentwood.

Platform extensions will allow longer, higher capacity trains to run, and new lifts to enable step-free access will be installed at many stations along the route.

The detailed design phase will commence in early 2014 and main works will take place between late 2014 and 2017.

Other works will include various infrastructure improvements, such as extra train stabling capacity and turnback facilities that will improve the reliability of passenger services.

Peter Mason, Network Rail’s Crossrail Senior Programme Manager, said: “Network Rail is undertaking a major upgrade of the existing rail network that will benefit passengers and freight customers, including a significant programme of track renewals as well as station improvements under the Crossrail programme.”

Under the Crossrail programme, Network Rail is responsible for the upgrade of 43 miles of track in total, as well as improving 27 stations from Maidenhead in the west to Abbey Wood and Shenfield in the east.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ce-for-crossrail-north-east-stations-upgrade/


----------



## SO143

Croydon Ruskin Square apartment block approved

Joint developers Stanhope and Schroder have gained detailed planning for the first phase apartment block in its £500m Ruskin Square development in Croydon.










The building will consist of a 20-storey apartment block and 9-storey plinth building where enabling works are expected to get underway shortly.

Ian Mason, fund director at Schroders, said: “Stanhope and Schroders are delighted that the first phase of housing at Ruskin Square has been approved and we intend to get on site shortly to commence preparatory works for construction.

“We want to ensure that there is animation and activity on this important site, together with the new bridge at East Croydon Station, so that Ruskin Square fulfils its role as Croydon’s Gateway. With other positive developments in planning and development in the town, this is great news for the regeneration of Croydon.”

The wider Ruskin Square plans consist of one million square feet of offices, apartments and leisure facilities on a 3.6 ha site next to East Croydon railway station.

Mace was appointed as construction manager for the building plans six years ago, but the scheme has been stuck on the starting blocks since 2007.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/27/croydon-ruskin-square-apartment-block-approved/


----------



## SO143

*25 Churchill Place, CW, U/C*


02 & Docklands by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Walkie Talkie Tower, The City


Misty Walkie Talkie by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

St George Wharf Tower, Vauxhall 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8518539253/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8212612574/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Crystal (the world's most eco-friendly building)


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8454763552/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8143138517/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr

http://www.thecrystal.org/_html/about/about.html


----------



## SO143

Milton Court 'The Heron' | The City | 112m | 35 fl | T/O


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8393678002/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

£1.5 billion Master plans for major London regeneration site approved










The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, has approved master plans for the £1.5 billion transformation of the Heygate Estate in Elephant and Castle, one of the city’s most significant regeneration areas.

The project will create 2,469 new homes, a quarter of which will be affordable, and up to 5,000 construction jobs during development with 1,255 permanent jobs on completion.

Southwark Council's development partner Lend Lease will develop the 23 acre site which will also include new shops, offices, leisure and community facilities and a park.

The project is one of a number of planned major developments that together with public sector investment are helping to transform the Elephant & Castle Opportunity Area, creating a town centre that will provide employment, better homes, improved transport links and community facilities for residents.

The Mayor has already committed significant funding through the TfL business plan for transport improvements in the area, including improvements to the northern roundabout and Elephant and Castle Tube Station, as well as work to improve conditions in the area for cyclists.

Johnson wants to see more public land released for development across the capital to deliver more homes for Londoners and boost the economy. ‘It is vital that we push forward with work to unlock the massive economic potential of the Elephant and Castle area which has languished in a no-man's land for too many years. This development is a fantastic example of how new life can be breathed into communities, delivering thousands of new homes and jobs for Londoners,’ he said.

The project is one of a number of major developments planned for Elephant and Castle, including 360 London, One The Elephant, and Tribeca Square which, together with the new shopping centre, will help to make it a key destination for leisure and shopping, bringing new businesses and prosperity to the area.

http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/london-regeneration-property-project-201303057514.html


----------



## SO143

Hunt starts for £600m Northern Line extension builder

London Underground has started pre-tendering for a contractor or consortium to deliver the £600m Northern Line Extension to Battersea power station.

The extension will consist of new twin bore tunnels of 5.2m internal diameter running for 3.3km with new stations built at Battersea and Nine Elms.

London Underground said it aims to pre-qualify contractors and consortia able to deliver this complex project and bring innovative ideas to the table deliver significant cost, risk, programme savings.

In a OJEU procurement notice, the Tube operator said it would use a negotiated procedure to select the winning bidder. Interested firms have until 15 April to complete the prequals.

The design of the underground project has progressed to RIBA Stage C and the successful firm will be expected to work on the fine-tuning these plans.

A contract is due to be signed on 6 January 2014 with project completion scheduled for the end of 2019.

The proposed Northern Line extension is essential to support the transformation of Vauxhall and Nine Elms which will see up to 16,000 new homes built in the area over the next 20 years

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...or-600m-northern-line-tube-extension-builder/


----------



## SO143

Stadium rivals vow to give McAlpine an Olympic race

*Rival bidders are confident they have a chance of winning the £150m Olympic Stadium conversion race despite Sir Robert McAlpine’s strong claims as original builder.*

McAlpine led Team Stadium which also included Populous as the Architect and Buro Happold as the designer of the civils, structural and building services work on the 2012 stadium.

Populous is already on board as architect for the shell-and-core conversion contract.

Bidders who have expressed an interest in becoming main contractor are believed to include McAlpine, Balfour Beatty, Buckingham, ISG and Shepherd.

One source close to the bidding told the Enquirer: “Obviously McAlpine are in a strong position because they built the original stadium.

“But the Olympic authorities run very fair procurement races so everyone else going for this will give it a real go and it won’t be a walkover for McAlpine.”

A winner for the race to convert the 2012 centre piece into a 54,000-seater stadium for West Ham is due to be chosen by the end of this year.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/25/stadium-rivals-vow-to-give-mcalpine-an-olympic-race/


----------



## SO143

£33bn HS2 rail project ruling 'a victory' despite unlawful compensation move


----------



## RegentHouse

SO143 said:


> BAM wins race for £300m Google London HQ
> 
> BAM Construct has been named preferred bidder for a £300m contract to build a new HQ for internet giant Google in London.
> 
> According to information specialist Glenigan, the firm fought off rivals Skanska and Carillion in the closely contested bid race for the prized King’s Cross Goods Yard job.
> 
> A three-year construction programme to deliver up to 1m sq ft of offices is set to get underway in October.
> 
> BAM was a early frontrunner to take the project at King’s Cross because it is already working on a three major projects worth £100m next to the Google site.
> 
> Working for over three years on the King’s regeneration site it formed a strong working relationship with developer Argent.
> 
> The bid team were told on Friday that they were in line for the job to deliver the office complex, located next to King’s Cross station’s western concourse.
> 
> Architects Allford Hall Monaghan Morris is designing Google’s offices, which will consist of five buildings ranging in height from eight to 11 storeys. It is understood the aim is to strive for BREEAM Outsanding rating. The office space will sit above shops, cafes and restaurants.
> 
> Davis Langdon is acting as cost consultants on the project, where the winning bidder will be named in six weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/03/12/bam-wins-race-for-300m-google-london-hq/


What? Didn't Google just build new offices?


----------



## SO143

RegentHouse said:


> What? Didn't Google just build new offices?


yes that's a good question. the new massive site is probably for the google european headquarters. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...e-Googles-quirky-new-London-headquarters.html

_Welcome to Google's new London headquarters. The 160,000 square foot development features cutting-edge design that offers a decidedly quirky take on the traditional office. Renowned interior designers PENSON were given the task of creating a vibrant workspace._


----------



## SO143

One New Change


----------



## SO143

Neo Bankside, Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners U/C


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8415564176/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bbcwallander

sbarn said:


> Curious, what does this have to do with development?
> 
> Anyway, there are some great projects going on in London...


Is it not obvious? Population growth has direct impact on the need for housing, public transport, infrastructure investment etc etc


----------



## George Costanza

Excellent photos SE9!! 
Can I borrow your helicopter please?:banana2:


----------



## SE9

George Costanza said:


> Excellent photos SE9!!
> Can I borrow your helicopter please?:banana2:


:lol: I wish they were mine.


----------



## SE9

*Three Quays* - | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522091

Photo this week by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

The Ark Academy in Southwark has topped out this week: http://education.worldinteriordesig...ut_new_educational_facility_in_london_130416/

The project cost £30mn, headed by Balfour Beatty.


----------



## SE9

The mayor is looking to the Dubai model to help solve London's air capaity dilemma:

Arabian Business: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/london-eyes-dubai-model-avoid-airport-crisis-mayor--498212.html


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Extension* - £215mn | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522091










The extension to the Tate Modern gallery is now taking form. The Tate Modern is the most visited modern art gallery in the world. Photo taken yesterday:


Untitled by jpb, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Photo taken this week from the Leadenhall Building. Six more levels of cladding to go:


View from Leadenhall Building aka The Cheesegrater April 2013 by EG Focus, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wembley City* - £3.4bn project | Wembley HA0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450










Wembley City is a £3.4 billion project currently under construction. It is located at Wembley Stadium in north west London. The Brent Civic centre at Wembley City has been completed:


Brent Civic Centre by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* - £2.5bn project | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Two more new aerial photos of the scheme, released by Camden Council:


Aerial shots of the new Camden Council site in Pancras Square by camdenphotos, on Flickr


Aerial shots of the new Camden Council site in Pancras Square by camdenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*TfL* | New Bus for London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560384

The first 2 production line buses have been delivered to London this week. 4 buses will follow next week, with 594 more buses to be delivered over the next 3 years.

The 'New Bus For London' is the modern incarnation of London's famous Routemaster. It is hybrid and acclaimed as the 'greenest bus in the world', with four times less emissions than existing hybrid buses. The buses include 3 doors and full climate control.

Transport Engineer: First production new bus for London vehicles



Arriva London LT4 Angel by plcd1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560384

Tours of the under construction tower have been held, offering an internal perspective:











View of London from the top by Rev Stan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Heathrow Terminal 2* - £2.5bn project | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697










April construction update of Heathrow's new Terminal 2. The fully complete terminal will accommodate 30 million passengers per year, exclusively for Star Alliance airlines:


Terminal 2 Development Overview - 7 April 2013 by John Oram, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Osiers Tower* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412600

The Osiers Road tower has topped out in Wandsworth, south west London. Photo taken yesterday by forumer steviekeiretsu:


Osiers Road u/c from Fulham Railway Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Kingston Riverside* | Kingston KT1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1507298

This project is under construction :cheers:

Kingston Riverside is situated by the River Thames in south west London. It's a high end development, with prices ranging between £315k and £910k per apartment. Official website: http://www.kingstonriverside.com/


----------



## SE9

*Paynes and Borthwick Wharves* | West Greenwich SE8

London forum thread: N/A










Construction at Paynes & Borthwick continues at a steady pace. The scheme is projected to be complete this year:


----------



## Smarty

SE9 said:


> *The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560384
> 
> Tours of the under construction tower have been held, offering an internal perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of London from the top by Rev Stan, on Flickr


I still can't get over how good that cladding is


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *The London Olympics Media Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the end of the London 2012 Olympic games, the Media Center will be turned into a 900,000 square feet of business complex as part of the legacy of the games under the iCITY banner.
> 
> iCITY is a new digital quarter for London that will support the growth of the flourishing digital and creative industries. Situated on the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park and in the heart of East London’s creative scene, iCITY will be a world-leading centre of innovation, education and enterprise.
> 
> Enhancing the UK’s position as a global leader in the digital and creative sectors, iCITY will deliver a lasting economic and social legacy from the 2012 London Olympics.


http://icitylondon.com/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Skanska's Monument office project gets green light*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skanska’s development arm has secured planning permission for a Make Architects-designed office-led scheme at 11-19 Monument Street, London


http://www.building.co.uk/skanskas-monument-office-project-gets-green-light/5053335.article


----------



## erbse

_Please don't use the quote tags when you post article content Ulpia, no one can requote it across SSC that way. _


I really like the Leadenhall cladding, too. Shiny glass cladding, ja!


----------



## LondonFox

So much going on in London.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

erbse said:


> _Please don't use the quote tags when you post article content Ulpia, no one can requote it across SSC that way. _


Yuo, my bad I am just used to it, so I forget sometimes :lol:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Today it has been confirmed that Ardmor will be the main contractor for the project superstructure, which will begin to rise this month: Ardmore to start on £60m City Road tower


----------



## SE9

*52-54 Lime Street* _'the Scalpel'_ | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Today it's being widely reported that the race to construct the Scalpel has been narrowed down to two companies, Mace and Skanska. The winning contractor should be announced soon, with construction commencing this year.

Articles released within the past hour:

- *Building Design:* Mace and Skanska battle for £500m Scalpel tower

- *Construction Enquirer:* Scalpel tower race cut down to two


----------



## erbse

Those London nicknames.. :lol:


----------



## LondonFox

If you can't give it a nickname. It won't be built!


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Creek* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71683513

A higher quality photo of The Tower at Chelsea Creek:


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

Cladding continues its slow climb up 25 Churchill Place at Canary Wharf. It is currently just above half way:


0861 by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

LondonFox said:


> Indeed it is cool.


:cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Reuben Brothers Mansion* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: N/A

The Reuben Brothers have just won planning permission to convert the former _In and Out_ club in Mayfair (below) into a mansion. The mansion could then sell for £200 million ($307m). 

The most expensive property listed in London is 2 Rutland Gate, for £300 million ($460m). For comparison purposes, the new most expensive property in the United States, the Crespi-Hicks estate, marketed for $135 million.

Articles on the planning approval:

- *Bloomberg:* Reubens Win Approval For Mansion Near London’s Ritz Hotel

- *Property Week:* Reuben brothers win Mayfair mansion consent


The former In and Out club (white building, centre):


----------



## tuten

Thanks SE9 for all your great contributions. I know to look on this thread once I've seen you have posted something :cheers:


----------



## towerpower123

If only some American cities could do to their housing projects what they are doing in London. Most of these replacements and modernizations are ASTOUNDING!


----------



## MikeVegas

London is so astounding. I will have to take another trip there some day soon.


----------



## DaeguDuke

towerpower123 said:


> If only some American cities could do to their housing projects what they are doing in London. Most of these replacements and modernizations are ASTOUNDING!


It's the same as any city though in that these are all fairly central (or in regional centres). They're still building large low density housing estates (projects) on the outskirts. There is always room for the greenbelt rules to be tightened to increase density within Greater London although I believe they've been relaxed during the recession to boost the construction sector. Not a criticism, just an observation


----------



## SE9

DaeguDuke said:


> It's the same as any city though in that these are all fairly central (or in regional centres). They're still building large low density housing estates (projects) on the outskirts. There is always room for the greenbelt rules to be tightened to increase density within Greater London although I believe they've been relaxed during the recession to boost the construction sector. Not a criticism, just an observation


The Kidbrooke Village residential project is situated +12km from the centre of London, and isn't at a regional centre.


*Kidbrooke Village* - new £1bn neighbourhood | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Photos taken April 2013:


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Kings Mall/West 45* | Hammersmith W6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=777124

Plans for the King's Mall area of Hammersmith in west London, which have recently been approved. The planning application can be viewed here. The proposal includes buildings from 4 to 17 storeys, the redevelopment of a shopping centre and 418 new homes:


----------



## SE9

*Riverlight* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577224&highlight=riverlight










Construction update for Riverlight, a residential project on the banks of the River Thames. Daily photo updates can be viewed on this link. Photo captured yesterday at 6pm:


----------



## SE9

*Westfield London (Phase 2)* - 205,000 m² retail space | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102398653

New renders of the expansion of the Westfield London shopping centre in White City, west London. Once the expansion is complete, the shopping centre will include 205,000 m² retail space and 1,500 new homes in the vicinity:


----------



## SE9

*Westfield Croydon* - 200,000 m² retail space | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

New renders of the planned Westfield Croydon shopping centre in Croydon, south London. The project is a joint venture between Westfield and Hammerson, and will include a shopping centre of 200,000 m² retail space:


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Square* - £225mn project | Greenwich SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487069

The Greenwich Square residential development launched this week. The £225 million ($350m) project will be fully complete by 2017:

- *The Wharf:* Greenwich Square site launched this week


----------



## SE9

*The Shard* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102400782

Today it has been confirmed that the Aqua Restaurant Group will open two restaurants in the Shard this summer. A modern British restaurant _Aqua Shard_ will open on the 31st floor and a Chinese restaurant _Hutong_ will operate on the 33rd.

- *The Financial:* Aqua Restaurant Group confirms Shard restaurant details

Photo by Chris Martin Photography:


----------



## ruslan33

SE9 said:


> *Reuben Brothers Mansion* | Mayfair W1
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> The Reuben Brothers have just won planning permission to convert the former _In and Out_ club in Mayfair (below) into a mansion. The mansion could then sell for £200 million ($307m).


Good news for Russian oligarchs.


----------



## LondonFox

From the UK forums.

Some rather tasty Leadenhall constructions updates! :cheers:




gegloma01 said:


> some pics from EG Focus


----------



## hugh

Lloyds looks some huge engine in that eighth shot.


----------



## SunnyCoast

Fantastic photos. 

At the base of the Heron Tower, on the edge of the development, what are the buildings they are going great lengths to protect (the facade anyway)?


----------



## LondonFox

You mean the building with the white coverings on it?

They aren't protecting it. It's being demolished from top down to make way for the second phase of the Heron master plan.

Another tall building, a hotel called Heron Plaza.




danm said:


>


----------



## SE9

*The Old Vinyl Factory* - £250mn project | Hayes UB3

Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com/

The Old Vinyl Factory is a 17 acre development that will be situated in Hayes, west London. The £250 million ($385m) project will include 630 new homes, a restaurant complex, a cinema and museum to honour the area's pop music heritage.

The project status is approved, with construction work due to commence late this year:


----------



## SE9

*Bromley South Central* - £90mn project | Bromley BR1

Official website: http://www.thisisbromleysouthcentral.com/

Bromley South Central is a mixed use development located in Bromley, south London. The £90 million ($140m) scheme will include 200 new homes, a 130 bedroom hotel and cinema.

Work on the project began with the closure of the Westmoreland Road car park on 2 April 2013, as indicated by Bromley Council: http://www.bromley.gov.uk/press/article/646/developing_bromley_south_central_starting_soon


----------



## LondonFox

The old vinyl factory looks amazing!


----------



## LondonFox

This simply had to be shared. A wonderful sunset picture of Leadenhall taken by the UK Forums master photographer Chest.




chest said:


> I know what you are all thinking - 'oh God not more naff sunsets Chest, is this what you've become - the Psy of SSC.COM, when is enough enough'?
> - I know it just looked ...so pretty, no more sunsets - and that is a promise.
> 
> 
> Leadenhall at sunset by constructionchest, on Flickr
> 
> the construction chest


----------



## SE9

*Trafalgar Place* | Elephant and Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496579

The Trafalgar Place project launched this week:

- *The Standard Hong Kong:* In prime position

- *Realtor SG:* London's Trafalgar Place launching here

- *World Architecture News:* First residences in £1.6bn regeneration of Elephant & Castle unveiled by dRMM

Trafalgar Place will consist of 235 homes, due to be complete in 2015:


----------



## SE9

*Broadcasting House* - £1bn project | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536994

The BBC completed the move to Broadcasting House within the past month. Broadcasting House now serves as the BBC's corporate headquarters and broadcasting hub. It includes one of the world's largest newsrooms and accommodates 6,000 staff.
















BBC Studio B New Broadcasting House by nick.garrod, on Flickr


BBC Studio E New Broadcasting House by nick.garrod, on Flickr


The Newsroom - BBC New Broadcasting House - London by nick.garrod, on Flickr


BBC New Broadcasting House Lobby by nick.garrod, on Flickr


The Newsroom - BBC New Broadcasting House - London by nick.garrod, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Millennium Village* Phase 2 | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102443195

Willmott Dixon today secured the contract to build the next phase of Greenwich Millennium Village in south east London. 

This phase is due to be complete in 2015:


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Millennium Village* Phase 1

For those unfamiliar with the area, this is the complete Phase 1 of the Greenwich Millennium Village. Phase 2 will be architecturally distinct from Phase 1, but it will contain elements of the Phase 1 design:


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## jamiefearon

^^ 

Love it!!!


----------



## Birmingham

Ontario Point

27 Floors. - Completion 2014.


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Reach* - £1.5bn project | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630875

Demolition of the brutalist Robin Hood Gardens estate started today. The estate stands on the site of the Blackwall Reach project: Demolition starts at Robin Hood Gardens site


Robin Hood Gardens E14 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr

Blackwall Reach is its £1.5 billion ($2.3bn) replacement:


----------



## erbse

^ Looking good mama!


_Pals, your input is needed here:
*Root for a Completed Projects Sections / Posting in Archives allowed*_


----------



## djm160190

I love this thread, so many exciting projects. Thank you SE9 for bringing them to our attention!


----------



## SE9

No problem 

*Nine Elms* - £15bn project | Nine Elms SW8

Official website: http://www.nineelmslondon.com/

Nine Elms is a £15 billion ($23bn) project, situated in the Nine Elms area of the South Bank. The project will include the new US and Dutch embassies. Some new Nine Elms related news:

- Nine Elms has been named as the UK's top regeneration project: Planning Magazine names Nine Elms as UK’s top regeneration project

- The project is shortlisted for a prestigious planning award: Nine Elms shortlisted for planning award


----------



## Birmingham

Amazing.


----------



## SE9

Birmingham said:


> With London now becoming a highrise city it's creating a distinct style alongside the "jazzy" towers. This type of building facade is incredibly popular with the in-situ concrete frame/facing brick with rainscreen cladding and now juliette balconies if not the full hog. It's actually extremely continental in a way. Think it looks lovely. London's street life cant really get much better but with an more tall buildings and the hance for this "vibe" to spread upwards the city will be fantastically unqiue and quirky.


No problem!

One London forumer dubbed this new type of building style in London as the 'London Vernacular style'. Modern rectilinear architecture using facing bricks or reconstituted stone, incorporating balconies and large windows.


----------



## Syndic

It's not a trend I could have predicted, but I quite like it. I hope it becomes a new British vernacular. But I can't help but feel like it's something that's already become popular in Germany and Northern Europe. 

It also reminds me of the 80's and 90's, because the brick smacks of the suburban public schools in America that I went to, which are all very blocky and industrial, with rectangular brick pillars.


----------



## LondonFox

It certainly has a Dutch feel to it.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

According to CapMan on the UK forum, employees working at the Willis Building have been informed that works are about to begin on Lime Street Square, which will be followed by construction proper early next summer. Lime Street Square will be built across the street from the U/C 122 Leadenhall.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Video report on Jason Hawkes, who takes ace aerial photographs of London.

http://www.egi.co.uk/news/article.aspx?id=765873


----------



## SE9

*Wimbledon Masterplan* | Wimbledon SW19

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/

The new Wimbledon masterplan has been released today. The masterplan includes expansion and modernisation at the All England Club, home of the Wimbledon Tennis Championships.

The £150mn renovation to Court 1 will include a new retractable roof: Wimbledon to see one of the biggest revamps in its history


----------



## SE9

*Trocadero Hotel* | Piccadilly W1

Official website: http://www.londontrocadero.com/

It has been announced this week that Aconex will service the building of a Tokyo-style pod hotel inside London's Trocadero. The hotel will include 583 pods: London Trocadero Engages Aconex for Landmark Hotel Project 

Trocadero building (left), between Piccadilly Circus and Leicester Square:










Page on the Trocadero Hotel from the architect's website: http://www.dextermoren.com/projects/interior-design/trocadero-hotel-piccadilly1.html


----------



## SE9

*Kew Bridge West* | Brentford TW8

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/kew-bridge-west

The launch date for Kew Bridge West in Brentford, west London, has been set for 18-19 May 2013:


----------



## SE9

*Great West Quarter* - £500mn project | Brentford TW8

Official website: http://www.assael.co.uk/content/great-west-quarter

The developer has posted that the tower at the Great West Quarter has topped out this month: Reaching new heights on the 'Golden Mile'

The Great West Quarter is a £500 million ($765m) residential development currently under construction in Brentford, west London.

The tower:










Completed section of the development:


----------



## Tubeman

LondonFox said:


> Lots of lovely new green!


Old green actually, the Heygate Estate is full of mature plane trees... fortunately Oakmayne Plaza will incorporate them:


----------



## SE9

*375 Kensington High Street* | Kensington W14

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-edward/developments/375-kensington-high-street

Introducing to this thread 375 Kensington High Street, a residential project being built in Kensington, west London. Due to be complete by 2015:


----------



## SE9

*North Wharf Gardens* Phase 1 | Paddington Basin W2

Official website: http://www.assael.co.uk/content/north-wharf-gardens-paddington

Phase one of North Wharf Gardens in Paddington, due to start this year:


----------



## SE9

*HS2* | £32 billion ($50bn) high speed rail line

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423318

Two pieces of news regarding the London section of the HS2 line:

- A revised proposal for Euston Station has been released in the past week. The station will be redeveloped instead of demolished: http://www.hs2.org.uk/press/euston-station-become-vibrant-destination-part-plans-hs2










- A 9km stretch of the HS2 line in west London will be tunneled instead of above ground. This section is marked in red: http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/04/23/hs2-to-get-an-extra-9kms-of-london-tunnel/


----------



## LondonFox

Please say they are still rebuilding Euston Arch?


----------



## SE9

LondonFox said:


> Please say they are still rebuilding Euston Arch?


Unlikely, given that it's not even indicated in the 'revised proposal' drawing.


----------



## jamiefearon

JoelMarrs said:


> Thing It's london. persent. Wht about. london. future............. Hmmm


Pardon?


----------



## jamiefearon

*Rates of murder and violent crime have fallen more rapidly in the UK in the past decade than anywhere else in Western Europe, researchers say.*

The UK Peace Index, from the Institute for Economics and Peace, found UK homicides per 100,000 people had fallen from 1.99 in 2003, to one in 2012.

The UK was more peaceful overall, it said, with the reasons for it varied.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22275280


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah it confused me too..


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> No problem!
> 
> One London forumer dubbed this new type of building style in London as the 'London Vernacular style'. Modern rectilinear architecture using facing bricks or reconstituted stone, incorporating balconies and large windows.


Then that is what I will call it also. I can see Syndic's point of view also. Although this seems to be at a different scale. :cheers:


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> *Trocadero Hotel* | Piccadilly W1
> 
> Official website: http://www.londontrocadero.com/
> 
> It has been announced this week that Aconex will service the building of a Tokyo-style pod hotel inside London's Trocadero.


Goodness this has taken its time, stepping into the Trocadero now is like stepping into a bizarre cyberpunk world akin to the decaying streets in Blade Runner.


----------



## dydyusa

Never.


----------



## Sesto Elemento

SE9 said:


> 25 Churchill Place U/C by corerising, on Flickr


In more than 1 month, only 1 floor added and 1-2 level of cladding. Not very fast, is it ?


----------



## Birmingham

Sesto Elemento said:


> In more than 1 month, *only 1 floor added* and 1-2 level of cladding. Not very fast, is it ?


Unfortunately being topped out, I can't see how it could add any more floors :nuts:


----------



## SE9

Sesto Elemento said:


> In more than 1 month, only 1 floor added and 1-2 level of cladding. Not very fast, is it ?


That 'only 1 floor' was the top floor, so I don't expect any more to be added subsequently. Common sense.

The building topped-out in less than a year, and is being fit-out concurrently with cladding.

It will be the new headquarters of the European Medicines Agency.


----------



## SE9

Sesto Elemento said:


> It look like 3 olds buildings in La Defense, called Les Damiers, and these buildings are very....ugly. 2 of these will be demolished.


Fortunately the Wapping development has a wholly different design and build quality.




hseugut said:


> and how strange, this came after many consecutive jumps from the London thread .. "action - reaction" you know ? Would be nice if all of you guys stoped it for good
> 
> Merci .


Keep this nonsense out of the projects thread.

Stick to discussing view count jumps in your dedicated thread in the French forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448664&page=120 instead of diluting this one with claim and counter-claim.


----------



## SE9

*Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536978

A new promo for the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park has been released:






The Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park is a 500 acre park that will be opened in July 2013:


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

East Village is a new residential quarter under construction in Stratford, east London. This month, a pop-up shop opened in Westfield Stratford to display models and plans of the district: East Village pops up in Westfield Stratford City

The first residents of East Village are due to move-in this summer. A virtual cycle through East Village:






Some of the new apartments:





































Existing units from the Athletes' Village:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* - £3bn project | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Qatari Diar, the developers of the £3 billion ($4.6bn) Chelsea Barracks project, have announced today that work is underway: Work underway on Chelsea Barracks project, says Diar


----------



## SE9

*Southbank Centre* - £120mn redevelopment | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593768

The Southbank Centre declared yesterday that the current plans for its redevelopment, by architects FCB, have public approval: Public backing FCB's Southbank proposals

The plan:










The South Bank is an area of central London, on the south side of the River Thames.


Sitting on the Southbank by Stew Dean, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Courthouse* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593768

Construction is underway at The Courthouse site in Westminster. The Courthouse will consist of luxury apartments:










Construction site, after demolition of the pre-existing structure:


----------



## SE9

*Fitzroy Place* | Fitzrovia W1

Official website: http://www.fitzroyplace.com/

Construction work is ongoing at Fitzroy Place in Fitzrovia, central London. The project is due to be complete in 2014:



















The construction site yesterday:


Fitzroy Place W1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## hseugut

SE9 said:


> Fortunately the Wapping development has a wholly different design and build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this nonsense out of the projects thread.
> 
> Stick to discussing view count jumps in your dedicated thread in the French forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448664&page=120 instead of diluting this one with claim and counter-claim.


First you have no credibility to speak like that. And of course that's another biaised statement as you know your sad colleague started the discussion on your holly thread boohooing like a child. Also to your remembering some brtish dumbasses started that futile competition when they realized that Paris was the first to reach the 1 million views (and without cheating). So please behave. Merci.


----------



## jamiefearon

^^ 

Don't speak to SE9 like that, he was simply just pointing out the error of your ways.


----------



## SO143

wow london never fail to impress me. plenty of multi-billion projects are still going on all over london which reminds the financial capital of the world. cheers for the updates SE9 :bow:


----------



## RobH

How about we get rid of the "views" column from SSC altogether? I never actually notice it when browsing the site, and the only place it's mentioned, boringly, is in this thread - which I like visiting and reading - in some kind of bizarre recurring dick measuring contest.

Get rid of the "views" column and this boring argument goes away. Also, it seems clear there are some mods abusing their position. They shouldn't be mods if that's the case.


----------



## Axelferis

why such an idea?


----------



## Birmingham

The pettyness is truly outstanding from the same culprits over and over again. Do they not teach morals and deceny in continental Europe. Move on and stop trying to derail this thread because it is certainly one of the best on this forum.


----------



## SE9

jamiefearon said:


> ^^
> 
> Don't speak to SE9 like that, he was simply just pointing out the error of your ways.


No point responding to a poster like that. 

Just continue posting London projects in a concise manner, there's a lot to get through!


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

RobH said:


> Also, it seems clear there are some mods abusing their position. They shouldn't be mods if that's the case.


Mods don't have access to view counters, only System Admins do.

And I know which one is doing it...and yes, he's French.


Anyway, I've made my point, it's in the public domain as to what's going on around here, the other Admins will either do something about him or not..but I'm not holding my breath, once you're in the little clique of SSC Admins, you can basically do what you want.

Shame really, as it just discredits the forum.


----------



## gehenaus

Impressive as always. Seems to be loads of new projects every day!
London must be growing pretty fast, one of the fastest in the developed world surely?


----------



## SE9

gehenaus said:


> Impressive as always. Seems to be loads of new projects every day!
> London must be growing pretty fast, one of the fastest in the developed world surely?


Yes, it's just about the fastest growing large city in the developed world.

At the 2001 Census, the population of London was 7,322,400. At the 2011 Census, the population of London was 8,174,100. In ten years, London grew by *851,700*.

To put that in context: at the 2000 Census, the population of New York City was 8,008,278. At the 2010 Census, the population of NYC was 8,175,133, which gives a ten year increase of 166,855.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> Yes, it's just about the fastest growing large city in the developed world.
> 
> At the 2001 Census, the population of London was 7,322,400. At the 2011 Census, the population of London was 8,174,100. In ten years, London grew by *851,700*.
> 
> To put that in context: at the 2000 Census, the population of New York City was 8,008,278. At the 2010 Census, the population of NYC was 8,175,133, which gives a ten year increase of 166,855.


That is interesting. Birmingham grew by 88,000 (9.1%) people in the same period and is expected to grow by another 150,000 over the next 10 years. 

London has a estimated growth of 14.1% (1,152,548.100) in the next 10 years - 1/7th of todays population. http://populationmatters.org/2012/population-matters-news/london-population-grow-seventh-ten-years/

Estimated 350,000 new homes within London over the next 10 years and 3 million across the UK.


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> Yes, it's just about the fastest growing large city in the developed world.
> 
> At the 2001 Census, the population of London was 7,322,400. At the 2011 Census, the population of London was 8,174,100. In ten years, London grew by *851,700*.
> 
> To put that in context: at the 2000 Census, the population of New York City was 8,008,278. At the 2010 Census, the population of NYC was 8,175,133, which gives a ten year increase of 166,855.


Still much more to do. I've drove on Northern part of A406 few days ago, gosh, some areas around there just awful and look like parts of third world countries. For example, what is happening here, why all these houses are boarded up: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...d=-z9ugYvY_l76WOZIGpSBhQ&cbp=12,82.86,,0,6.03
Looks terrible.
Still transformations in London are amazing even comparing with 10 years ago.


----------



## potto

although interesting to note that the projected increase only puts it slightly above Londons pre War population of an estimated 8.6 million


----------



## SE9

Quicksilver said:


> Still much more to do. I've drove on Northern part of A406 few days ago, gosh, some areas around there just awful and look like parts of third world countries. For example, what is happening here, why all these houses are boarded up: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...d=-z9ugYvY_l76WOZIGpSBhQ&cbp=12,82.86,,0,6.03
> Looks terrible.
> Still transformations in London are amazing even comparing with 10 years ago.


Those houses are boarded up for their impending demolition, to make way for a housing development by the Notting Hill Trust:


----------



## SE9

*Marine Wharf* | Surrey Quays SE16

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/marine-wharf

Yesterday, Berkley Homes released a promotional video of their new residential project currently under construction in Surrey Quays, south London:


----------



## SE9

*Tileman House* | Putney SW15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412600

Demolition work is ongoing at 131-133 Upper Richmond Road in Putney, south west London. The structure is being demolished to make way for a new residential development, Tileman House:



















Photo of the demolition work, taken this week by forumer stevekeiretsu:


131-133 URR demo near sunset by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Langham Square* | Putney SW15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412600

Construction work continues at this new residential development, also in Putney:



















Photo taken this week by forumer stevekeiretsu:


Langham Sq u/c - wide angle! by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> Those houses are boarded up for their impending demolition, to make way for a housing development by the Notting Hill Trust:


Thanks for this. Probably should put up some information board. 

Do you know about this place: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...8hxbDxAPanAxR0riWA&cbp=12,38.33,,0,-5.44&z=14

It's been like this for few years, pity to watch as this is in nice part of the City.

And another house, I've passed on A406, thinking "what the hell", nice spot and derelict: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...CR2sSHQcVUKbgeF-jtw&cbp=12,0.51,,0,-8.25&z=15


----------



## SE9

*The Filaments* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95970465

The Filaments in Wandsworth have topped out, with cladding underway:



















Photo taken this week by forumer stevekeiretsu:


The Filaments u/c from King George's Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks for this. Probably should put up some information board.
> 
> Do you know about this place: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...8hxbDxAPanAxR0riWA&cbp=12,38.33,,0,-5.44&z=14
> 
> It's been like this for few years, pity to watch as this is in nice part of the City.
> 
> And another house, I've passed on A406, thinking "what the hell", nice spot and derelict: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Lo...CR2sSHQcVUKbgeF-jtw&cbp=12,0.51,,0,-8.25&z=15


That boarded up house is 85 Madeley Road, Ealing. It's Grade II listed, but it and some of its neighbours are in a state of disrepair. The latest application to renovate them was rejected in 2011.

Those boarded up houses in the Finchley area are due to be demolished as part of the King's College - Hampstead residence redevelopment:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Square* | Kings Cross NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99811129

Construction work to build the new square is ongoing. The square, outside King's Cross station, is due to be complete this year:










The old King's Cross canopy has been completely removed, fully revealing the south face of the station. Photos taken this month:


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Street* | Marylebone W1

Official website: http://www.66-chilternstreet.co.uk/

PLP have this month resubmitted plans for their residential project in Marylebone, central London: PLP Overhaul Chiltern Street Plans

The proposal:


----------



## SE9

*Morello Tower* | Croydon CR0

Official website: http://morellotower.com/

It has been confirmed within the past month that the Morello Tower in Croydon, south London, will start construction in 2014: Work on giant Croydon tower block to start next year


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

The hotel element of One Blackfriars has been put up for sale in the past week, for £50 million ($78m): Blackfriars hotel on block

One Blackfriars (right):


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

SE9 said:


> *One Blackfriars* | Bankside SE1
> The hotel element of One Blackfriars has been put up for sale in the past week, for £50 million ($78m):


Oh, that's unexpected, I hope that doesn't mean they wont proceed with above ground construction until they find a buyer.

There's still time of course, groundwork has only just begun, but it could be an added complication before it finally rises.


----------



## bbcwallander

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Mods don't have access to view counters, only System Admins do.
> 
> And I know which one is doing it...and yes, he's French.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've made my point, it's in the public domain as to what's going on around here, the other Admins will either do something about him or not..but I'm not holding my breath, once you're in the little clique of SSC Admins, you can basically do what you want.
> 
> Shame really, as it just discredits the forum.


del


----------



## Manchester77

SE9 said:


> *King's Cross Square* | Kings Cross NW1


I like the fact that you'll be able to see the train shed through the windows on the facade.


----------



## Loathing

*London Square Putney | Putney SW15*

http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/london-square-to-start-putney-development-next-month

Next door to the Tileman House and Langham Square developments will be another mid-rise residential block of luxury apartments:


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## TedToToe

Wow, this thread never fails to impress me. The pace of new developments is very impressive. When I DO win the lottery, I'm going to have quite a job choosing an apartment; so much choice!


----------



## SE9

TedToToe said:


> Wow, this thread never fails to impress me. The pace of new developments is very impressive. When I DO win the lottery, I'm going to have quite a job choosing an apartment; so much choice!


If you won the Euromillions, which residential development would you pick?


----------



## SE9

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Oh, that's unexpected, I hope that doesn't mean they wont proceed with above ground construction until they find a buyer.
> 
> There's still time of course, groundwork has only just begun, but it could be an added complication before it finally rises.


It shouldn't be a worry. There'll be a queue of hotel operators wishing to set up shop in One Blackfriars, given its location alone.


----------



## SE9

Manchester77 said:


> I like the fact that you'll be able to see the train shed through the windows on the facade.


Exactly my thoughts. I used to pass that street in King's Cross every weekday and had no idea that the train sheds could be seen that vividly. The change in glazing has done wonders.


----------



## SE9

New art gallery for London:


*'Saatchi of the North' opens London gallery*
Evening Standard
24 April 2013​


> *The art collector dubbed the Saatchi of the North today
> unveiled the new art gallery where he will show some of his prized exhibits in London.*
> 
> Frank Cohen, 69, has taken over a former Express Dairies depot in Bloomsbury with fellow collector and friend, Nicolai Frahm, 38, to launch The Dairy Art Centre, where they will put on exhibitions of artists that excite them both.
> 
> Mr Cohen, who lives in Wilmslow, Cheshire, and made a fortune from DIY stores, previously opened a foundation in Wolverhampton but then decided he wanted to run a gallery in the capital.
> 
> “I’m here on a regular basis. London is where the art scene is. We’re not an institution. We can do what we want. We don’t have to plan three years in advance.” They would continue “as long as it doesn’t kill us,” he said.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*London* | April 2013

Photos taken today by forumer Core Rising, showing the developing skyline from the east (from the Emirates Air Line cable car). 20 Fenchurch Street extends the City cluster southwards, with the Leadenhall Building providing added height. 25 Churchill Place adds density to the Canary Wharf cluster:


Canary Wharf and the City by corerising, on Flickr


The City of London at Dusk by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## tuten

The City skyline, as of earlier today!









Dan Pharaoh on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806

Demolition work is ongoing opposite Heron Tower at the City of London. Once demolition is complete, Heron Plaza will start to rise:










Photo of the demolition work, taken today by forumer DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Photo taken today by forumer DarJoLe, my personal favourite tower project in London:


----------



## SE9

*5 Cheapside* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806

The 'white sheet of death' is starting to envelop 5 Cheapside, near St. Paul's Cathedral. The building will be replaced by a new 8 storey office structure:










Photo of the demolition work, taken today by forumer DarJoLe:


----------



## TedToToe

SE9 said:


> If you won the Euromillions, which residential development would you pick?


At the moment my preferred location is Paddington Basin, North Wharf Gardens. Nothing too ostentatious!


----------



## SE9

I'd choose one of the SE London developments like Kidbrooke Village, stick to what I know.


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Cladding nearly complete. Photo taken today by forumer DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*70 Mark Lane* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422438

Piling work is underway at this project in the City:










Photo of the site taken today by forumer DarJoLe:


----------



## onerob

The plans for the new building at 5 Cheapside are extremely dour looking, as far as I can see. Disappointing.


----------



## SO143

excellent shots of both the city and canary wharf skylines. btw what's the current height of the cheese grater tower?


----------



## SE9

SO143 said:


> excellent shots of both the city and canary wharf skylines. btw what's the current height of the cheese grater tower?


I'd say it's past the 200m mark.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* - £5bn project | Greenwich SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Greenwich Peninsula is currently undergoing a £5 billion ($7.75bn) transformation into a high density urban district:










The apartment buildings on plot M0120 have topped out. Photo taken this week by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* - £1.2bn project | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Royal Arsenal Riverside is a £1.2 billion ($2bn) residential project currently under construction in Woolwich.

Last night, Greenwich Council approved Phase 6 of the project:






































Some completed sections of the project:


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Fitzroy Place* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522120

Fitzroy Place is a mixed-use development under construction in Central London:



















Construction photo taken this week:


Fitzroy Place W1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

arran21 said:


> Thanks for your great contributions. I wanted to ask why British forumers don't open threads for their own towers, there are 15 100m+ towers u/c in London now, but many don't have threads on the international section. In Paris and Frankfurt they open threads for anything, even 40m low rises, but in london, we have real 100m+ towers u/c that don't have threads on the international section, can someone open threads for the following towers
> Lexicon 120m u/c no thread on international section.
> Canaletto 115m u/c no thread on international section.
> Lots road towers 115/90m u/c no thread in international section.
> Kings cross lands plot t6 102m u/c no thread on international section.
> Saffron square 134m u/c no thread on international section.
> Southbank tower (kings reach) 127m u/c no thread on international section.
> I know that there us so much more going on in London than Paris or Frankfurt, but we shouldn't get lazy and stop making and updating threads, if our towers without threads were being built in Paris or Frankfurt, they would all have threads, they even open threads for 30m low rises that londoners wouldn't even waste their time with. There is a section called general urban developments in the international section, it is for mid/high rises 50-100m, but British forumers have not opened threads for any of the London towers going up now.
> I will show the numbers of 100m+ towers u/c in London, Paris and Frankfurt.
> So here goes.
> Paris=3
> Frankfurt=2
> London=15
> I will now show the numbers of mid/high rises 50-100 u/c in London, Paris and Frankfurt
> So here goes.
> Paris=1
> Frankfurt=2
> London=68


We're shy, we don't venture outside our own forum much 

I'll endeavour to provide threads and photos for the larger projects that aren't already covered.


----------



## TedToToe

Perhaps we just like to have everything under one roof. I certainly do. This is one of the best threads on here. Thanks again to SE9 for the updates.


----------



## arran21

SE9 said:


> We're shy, we don't venture outside our own forum much
> 
> I'll endeavour to provide threads and photos for the larger projects that aren't already covered.


That would be great, thanks, I can't do it myself because I'm only on my phone, I only ask because on the international forums they have no idea how many towers are going up in London, some of them have been saying three or four, when there is fifteen 100m+ u/c now, and 68 mid/high rises 50-100m.
I'm looking forward to this year, we've got lots of new towers about to start also, London, Moscow and Istanbul are pulling ahead of the rest of Europe, in a league of their own


----------



## SE9

I'll get to it this week.


*Lincoln Plaza* | Millharbour E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132










A 3rd crane has arrived on site. Photo taken today by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Lionel Road Stadium* | Brentford TW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038181

Plans for Brentford football club's new stadium (with surrounding midrises) have gone on public display:


----------



## hugh

Yes, SE9 cheers for the many contributions to this thread.


----------



## gehenaus

That investment chart is very impressive, this country isn't down and out yet.
It seems that London is not gaining as much respect as it warrants due to the fact that it's skyline is not developed or as tall as some other cities.


----------



## arran21

SO143 said:


> awesome :applause:


Hi so143, I'm a big fan of your, porto nuts and se19s work. It's been a good day today, britains economy has re overtaken Brazil to become the worlds sixth biggest economy again, and we will soon overtake France to be in fifth place, brisavoine won't be happy LOL, but it is good news for the British economy and more skyscrapers.
http://en.mercopress.com/2012/12/26...s-brazil-as-the-world-s-sixth-largest-economy


----------



## SE9

*80 Charlotte Street* - £150m project | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1171029

It has been revealed this morning that Bam have secured the pre-construction role at 80 Charlotte Street: Bam frontrunner for £150m Saatchi job

80 Charlotte Street is a 35,420m² mixed use development in Central London that will include office, retail and residential space. Construction will start this year, to be complete by 2016:










80 Charlotte Street replaces this block, the headquarters of Saatchi & Saatchi:


----------



## SE9

*City Road Estate* - £105m project | Shoreditch EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102260369

The developers of the City Road Estate have placed a giant beach ball above the site of their new development, to signify the reduction in carbon emissions in the project: Shoreditch meets City as beach ball comes to rest on Silicon Roundabout

The project:





























The site with beach ball:


----------



## tosic

SE9 said:


> Here's a page from the 2012 Global Cities Investors Monitor report compiled by KPMG and the Greater Paris Investment Agency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is huge.
> 
> 
> Links to some other pages (so that this page isn't cluttered):
> 
> *Cities by international investment in new headquarters:* http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7366/kpmglondon.jpg
> 
> *Cities by investment in strategic functions:* http://imageshack.us/a/img842/7366/kpmglondon.jpg
> 
> *Cities by new investments:* http://imageshack.us/a/img843/681/kpmglondon3.jpg


Those numbers are incredible. Amazing that it has had more investment then Shanghai.


----------



## SO143

St George Wharf Tower, Vauxhall 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8518539253/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jza_photography/8212612574/ by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

by *gothicform*


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park* | Stratford E20
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536978
> 
> A new promo for the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park has been released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park is a 500 acre park that will be opened in July 2013:


incredible transformation :bow:


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

What amazes me is that I never hear in the mainstream media about London still being the city with the highest amount of investment. Probably because it doesn't sit well with the current zeitgeist of 'everything moving East' and China being the new big player, yet it should be a source of pride and a ray of sunshine in an otherwise bleak economic picture.


----------



## SO143

*The World Financial Capital *


----------



## bbcwallander

SO143 said:


> by *gothicform*


Cranes everywhere you look!


----------



## Quicksilver

bbcwallander said:


> Cranes everywhere you look!


I've counted about 60... and this is just small part of London


----------



## arthur.leao

edit


----------



## Quicksilver

London keeps it 1st place for second year running:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Financial_Centres_Index


----------



## SE9

*Wembley City* - £3.4bn project | Wembley HA0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450

Wembley City is a £3.4 billion mixed-use project currently under construction at Wembley Stadium:





































Construction updates, taken this week:


Brent Civic Centre by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


London Designer Outlet by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


Wembley City by (Mick Baker)rooster, on Flickr


----------



## 676882

SE9 said:


> *Northern Line Extension* | Battersea - Nine Elms - Kennington
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648864


At last there's gonna be two normal lines, instead of one complex


----------



## TedToToe

letranger said:


> At last there's gonna be two normal lines, instead of one complex


Does anything need to change at Camden Town to facilitate the two separate lines? Will they redraw the map?


----------



## 676882

TedToToe said:


> Does anything need to change at Camden Town to facilitate the two separate lines? Will they redraw the map?


there are 4 platforms, so I think, it would be easy to separate lines. 
yeap, they'll redraw all the maps)


----------



## SO143

pan peninsula :bow:


----------



## gehenaus

:cheers: That Wembley project is tasty


----------



## SO143

Blackfriars station, the world's largest solar bridge


Shard visit by Simon Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## Manchester77

TedToToe said:


> Does anything need to change at Camden Town to facilitate the two separate lines? Will they redraw the map?


It needs to be completely rebuilt. The current station cannot facilitate the extra people changing. TfL said this could come as a second Northern Line upgrade in the 2020s


----------



## SO143

London by Xavier Huguenin, on Flickr


----------



## jamiefearon

What's the core rising left center?


----------



## SO143

AHMM lined up for huge tech office project

British Land has teamed up with AHMM to redevelop 22 buildings in Shoreditch, east London to provide office space for tech companies.

The project for the Shoreditch Estate, which is owned by the City of London but sits within the borough of Tower Hamlets, is expected to be built in three phases.

The deal is British Land’s first foray in the emerging tech sector, with AHMM’s White Collar Factory for Derwent London being developed nearby. The practice is also behind Google’s new headquarters in King’s Cross.










http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/ahmm-lined-up-for-huge-tech-office-project/5054326.article


----------



## SO143

*Ontario Point, Canada Water, May 2013*


Ontario Point, Canada Water, May 2013 by onehourleft, on Flickr


Ontario Point, Canada Water, May 2013 by onehourleft, on Flickr



Ontario Point, Canada Water, May 2013 by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## MIG2010

London is incredible.


----------



## SO143

The Heron, Barbican and Citypoint by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

33 Holborn (Foster + Partners)


33 Holborn by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Big Blue by Ron Arad by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

jamiefearon said:


> What's the core rising left center?




You know, I'm not sure...... I just can't work it out!


----------



## SO143

LondonFox said:


> You know, I'm not sure...... I just can't work it out!


it may be 100 bishopgate tower which is currently on hold.


----------



## SO143

London from the top of St. Paul's by hannibal1107, on Flickr


London from the top of St. Paul's by hannibal1107, on Flickr


London from the top of St. Paul's by hannibal1107, on Flickr


----------



## Loathing

Compare today's booming London to the London of 1927; this is a film shot in real-colour:

London in 1927


----------



## SO143

walkie talkie tower nears completion 


Fenchurch Street by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


Misty Walkie Talkie by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

UCL ditches £1bn East London campus

http://www.building.co.uk/news/ucl-ditches-£1bn-east-london-campus/5054365.article


----------



## SO143

British Land and AHMM to develop huge London scheme

Developer British Land and architect Allford Hall Monaghan Morris are working up plans for 22 new buildings in Shoreditch, according to reports.

British Land overcame competition from rival developers including Resolution Property to buy the 300,000 sq ft Shoreditch Estate site from the City of London corporation, according to the Financial Times.

The site is in the heart of east London’s Tech City and near Derwent London’s Tea Building, the Truman Brewery on Brick Lane, and Spitalfields Market.

http://www.building.co.uk/news/british-land-and-ahmm-to-develop-huge-london-scheme/5054367.article


----------



## SE9

News report on the Thames Gateway Bridge proposal:


----------



## SE9

*Myatts Field Estate Regeneration* | Brixton SW9

Plans for the regeneration of the Myatts Field Estate in Brixton:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* - £2.5bn project | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102182947

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/

The developers have released a video of the new art installation at Granary Square in King's Cross Central:

66059376


----------



## SO143

Fantastic. But the interesting question is who is paying for this expensive project?


----------



## jamiefearon

When do we get to see the finished illusion from the illusion point?


----------



## SO143

by *Andrew 73*


----------



## SE9

jamiefearon said:


> When do we get to see the finished illusion from the illusion point?


From 16th May until October!


----------



## jamiefearon

Where would you have to stand to see the illusion? By the looks of it, it must he high and to a large angle to get the star effect.


----------



## SE9

SO143 said:


> Fantastic. But the interesting question is who is paying for this expensive project?


The King's Cross Central Limited Partnership.

It's a partnership between several entities, notably Argent (property developer) and Hermes Real Estate.


----------



## SE9

jamiefearon said:


> Where would you have to stand to see the illusion? By the looks of it, it must he high and to a large angle to get the star effect.


At the junction of King's Boulevard and Goods Way.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail 2* - £10bn project | New rail line

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102719388

Transport for London have today released a video detailing the proposed routes of the Crossrail 2 line:


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Terms have been agreed for a 95,000 sq ft pre-let deal between the developers and Amlin, an insurance group. The move further cements the immediate vicinity as an insurance hub, being the headquarters of:

- Lloyd's of London
- Willis Group (The Willis Building)
- Aon (The Leadenhall Building)
- Amlin (The Leadenhall Building)
- Liberty Syndicate and Liberty Mutual (20 Fenchurch Street)
- W.R. Berkley (Lime Street Square)
- Aviva (St. Helen's)

Photo updates, taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Southside* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577233

Part of the revamped Southside shopping centre in Wandsworth, near completion:


Southside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## benchaney

SE9 said:


> Crossrail 2 - £10bn project | New rail line
> 
> UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102719388
> 
> Transport for London have today released a video detailing the proposed routes of the Crossrail 2 line:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKoUqjeBT0Q">YouTube Link</a>


Great to see them looking into this already, hopefully it could begin construction just after crossrail 1.


----------



## Birmingham

*Some good visuals of Convoys Wharf (3x towers)*

http://www.convoyswharf.com/planning-applications


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *Crossrail 2* - £10bn project | New rail line
> 
> UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102719388
> 
> Transport for London have today released a video detailing the proposed routes of the Crossrail 2 line:


:applause:


----------



## SO143

Foster + Partners reveals plans for two London skyscrapers










British firm Foster + Partners has unveiled plans for two residential skyscrapers as part of a mixed-use development in north London.

The skyscrapers will form part of a cluster of residential towers proposed for the City Road area in Islington, including Dutch firm UNStudio's Canaletto building and another proposed by US architects SOM.

The 250 City Road project, led by property developers Berkeley Group, proposes the redevelopment of a 1.9 hectare site currently occupied by a cluster of commercial buildings.










Foster + Partners' plans include 800 homes across two towers, which, at 41 and 36 storeys in height, would be significantly taller than any other buildings in the surrounding area.

Additional buildings containing shops, cafes, restaurants and a community space would be arranged around a central public park and courtyard garden.

Berkeley Group initially employed London practice DSDHA to explore the potential of the site before a public consultation in July last year, after which the project was handed over to Foster + Partners.

The project team, which includes landscape architects Gillespies, has now submitted the planning application to the local council.










[...]

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/05/15/foster-partners-reveals-plans-for-two-london-skyscrapers/


----------



## SO143

by *MyWorldMyCamera1*


----------



## SO143

st george wharf tower nears completion 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeaunse23/8742412316/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

Hipsters flocking to Silicon Roundabout startups as bankers fade

Govt estimates there are now more than 1,300 digital or media startups in the once-dreary hinterland of East London










London: Coffee houses hold a special place in London’s history. During the late 17th century, they were the birthplace of Lloyd’s of London and the London Stock Exchange—two institutions that helped make the square-mile City of London a global financial capital.

Today, just north of where one of the City’s ancient gates once stood, the latest chapter in London’s economic history is being written in a new generation of coffeehouses, Bloomberg Markets will report in its June issue.

At Shoreditch Grind on the Old Street roundabout, a gritty traffic circle, and at Ozone Coffee Roasters, a few blocks away, bearded young men and nose-ringed women huddle around laptops and discuss ideas for startup companies.

The surrounding offices, many of them in converted warehouses, are so crammed with technology startups—at least 300—that the area has been dubbed, in mock seriousness, Silicon Roundabout.

Increasingly, that nickname is losing its irony: Established technology players are moving in. Google Inc. recently opened Campus London, a kind of clubhouse for digital entrepreneurs, not far from the roundabout.

Inside, techies hobnob in the bustling cafe and attend lectures and other free events; they can gain access to hot desks, printers and conference rooms operated by another company, TechHub, for a £375 ($560) annual fee. Springboard and Seedcamp Ltd., European tech incubators, rent space on two of Campus’s floors.

Following Google’s lead, Microsoft Corp. and Cisco Systems Inc. are opening their own Campus-like innovation centres close to the roundabout, while Amazon.com Inc. has put its first engineering centre outside the US a few blocks west. There, hundreds of developers work on Amazon’s video-streaming services.

[...]]

http://www.livemint.com/Politics/dT...o-Silicon-Roundabout-startups-as-bankers.html


----------



## erbse

Foster designs became so exchangeable, internationalist and boring... hno:


----------



## Loathing

erbse said:


> Foster designs became so exchangeable, internationalist and boring... hno:


Foster's designs are extremely consistent and always beautifully finished and intelligently designed. He doesn't waste money on bells & whistles, or on gimmicks. If only all architects were half as intelligent as him.


----------



## SO143

by *CoasterMadMatt*


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/coastermadmatt/8730327343/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143

Arts centre set to open on London’s Shaftesbury Avenue

A disused former chapel in the heart of London’s West End is to reopen as a temporary performance space next month, with plans being developed to turn the iconic building into a permanent “experimental” arts venue for the capital.

Newly created arts organisation Stone Nest has submitted plans to turn the property, located opposite the Palace Theatre on Shaftesbury Avenue and once home to the famous Limelight Club, into a permanent performance venue that could host dance, theatre, music, video and performance art.

The charity, which has been charged with running the building by an unnamed philanthropist who purchased the site in 2011, has said it wants to produce “highly visual work” that will “resonate with this unique space in spirit and form”.

Although a planning application has only just been submitted to Westminster City Council for the long-term future of the building, Stone Nest is to open the space temporarily next month to host a performance from dance group New Movement Collective. It is hoped this will demonstrate its suitability as a performance venue and pave the way for further productions.

Hannah Myers, a producer for Stone Nest, told The Stage: “The building was bought by a philanth*ropist with the vision that it might be developed into an arts space. We have established a charity, Stone Nest, to work towards that vision.”

http://www.thestage.co.uk/news/2013/05/arts-centre-set-to-open-on-londons-shaftesbury-avenue/


----------



## SO143

Party venue Kensington Roof Gardens sold to Germans in £225m deal

The Kensington Roof Gardens, one of London’s most glamorous party destinations, has been sold in a £225 million deal.

The Art Deco office block where the venue is located has been bought by a German family that already owns the Liberty department store building on Regent Street and Manchester United’s London office in Mayfair.

The building, known as 99 Kensington High Street housed the Derry & Toms department store until 1973 and the Biba boutique until 1975 when the Gardens were a popular haunt for stars such as Mick Jagger, Marc Bolan and David Bowie.

The 1.5 acre Roof Gardens have been rented by Virgin boss Sir Richard Branson since 1981 and each June hosts the annual pre-Wimbledon tennis tournament party attended by many of the the world’s top players.

The German Conley family are believed to have agreed to pay £225 million for the 319,000 st ft building, some £25 million over the asking price, according to Estates Gazette.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ens-sold-to-germans-in-225m-deal-8618601.html


----------



## SO143

Foreigners Buying Half of London New Homes Prop Up Building

Half of London’s new-home buyers come from abroad as the city’s reputation as a safe haven attracts rising investment and sustains development.

Foreigners spent more than 3 billion pounds ($4.7 billion) on new homes in the U.K. capital last year, a 25 percent increase from 2011, broker Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. said in a statement today.

London has cemented its status as a haven for foreign wealth, with home buying stoking property prices and masking market weakness elsewhere, former Bank of England policy maker Sushil Wadhwani said last month. The pound’s decline has helped attract investors from Malaysia to Russia to developments like Battersea Power Station where about half of the project’s apartments have been sold in overseas markets.

“The London development market would be more challenging without demand from international investors,” Adam Challis, head of residential research at Jones Lang said in the statement. “Since development funding from banks declined due to the market downturn, international purchasers have provided a vital lifeline to maintain supply.”

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-london-new-homes-to-prop-up-development.html


----------



## joey_122

Hi I was wondering if the olympic park still plans on going through with the pleasure gardens from what i saw on the site the plans seemed to be watered down?


----------



## RobH

Yes, I'm sure that's still going ahead. See http://noordinarypark.co.uk/


----------



## Gherkin

Loathing said:


> If only all architects were half as intelligent as him.


He's a bloody good businessman... I think his business intelligence is a much greater asset than his design intelligence. Most of his projects receive financial support, ease through planning; with few ever on-hold. Foster and Partners are extremely good at convincing clients to part with their money!


----------



## Loathing

Gherkin said:


> He's a bloody good businessman... I think his business intelligence is a much greater asset than his design intelligence. Most of his projects receive financial support, ease through planning; with few ever on-hold. Foster and Partners are extremely good at convincing clients to part with their money!



They have a very rigorous aesthetic that is simple but extremely refined, and has universal appeal. In many ways, the Foster aesthetic is similar to the Steve Jobs/Johnny Ives aesthetic. Although their designs seem simple--as if anyone could design them--in actual fact few people have the eye or the knowhow to execute them.

You're right that Foster + Partners are lucky in that all of their projects are high-budget, so they have the luxury of working with the best materials. But that doesn't really mean much: all of the starchitects have access to deep pockets; and there are plenty of hideous buildings built on huge budgets.

Also, people seem to forget that Foster employs hundreds of architects, all of them with the best training from the best schools in the world. It's no accident that their designs come out consistently excellent and perfectly finished...


----------



## erbse

Loathing said:


> Foster's designs are extremely consistent and always beautifully finished and intelligently designed. He doesn't waste money on bells & whistles, or on gimmicks. If only all architects were half as intelligent as him.


Uglier design doesn't mean it's a more efficient or less expensive design. Usually, it only means it's uglier.


----------



## SO143

London Olympic Park to house giant datacentre and tech cluster

A vast datacentre will be built in the former press and broadcast centre after a deal was signed between the London Legacy Development Corporation and Infinity.

UK datacentre provider Infinity has finalised a deal to open up a giant facility in the Olympic press and broadcast centres, at the heart of London's Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.

Infinity Stratford will be a 140,000 square foot datacentre with 40MVA of diversely connected power.

The company claims the East London datacentre will be one of the largest and most efficient in Europe, with low latency connections to the world's telecommunications networks that will be achieved due to the proximity to the majority of the UK's major internet peering points. 

http://www.zdnet.com/uk/london-olympic-park-to-house-giant-datacentre-and-tech-cluster-7000015534/


----------



## SO143

Chiltern Railways London Marylebone to Oxford line to go ahead


A new £130m rail route is to be built between Oxford and London Marylebone after a bid to stop the project was turned down by the High Court.

Oxford resident Sean Feeney mounted a legal challenge against the Department for Transport's decision to give Chiltern Railways the go ahead.

Welcoming the decision, Graham Cross, firm director, said it would be the "first new rail link between two major British cities for 100 years".

It is set to open in Spring 2016.

Mr Cross added: "The line [is] expected to deliver significant economic benefits for those living and working along the route.

"Towns and villages to the north of Oxford will gain, especially from improved rail access and a new parkway station for the region.

"In addition, the fast growing town of Bicester will enjoy an additional link to the capital adjacent to Bicester Village Shopping Centre.

"The project will also see the re-establishment of long lost rail links, such as between High Wycombe and Oxford."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-22567792


----------



## SO143

London office construction hits four-year high

*More than 9.7 million sq ft of office space is now under construction in London.*

The figure is a four-year high and up 8% over the last six months.

Figures in the latest London Crane Survey by Deloitte Real Estate reveal construction activity across the capital has more than trebled since hitting a low in mid-2010.

Tenants have also been agreeing more leases on new space.

In Q1 2013, 33% of space under construction was pre-let – the equivalent to six Shards.

That is a sharp contrast to 2011 when only 1% was pre-let.

Nearly 4.5 million sq ft is currently under construction in the City of London – up 10% since the last survey in November.

Anthony Duggan, partner and head of research at Deloitte Real Estate, said: “The increase in construction and leasing transactions recorded in the latest survey reflects the improving sentiment being felt in the London office market.

“Importantly, a number of the ‘bellwether’ vacant schemes across London are now transacting, reducing the ability of potential occupiers to sit back and wait for conditions to improve.

“This is likely to add a little more urgency into the leasing market over the next few months.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/16/london-office-construction-hits-four-year-high/


----------



## SO143

*Construction booms in London as new financial year begins*

April is the beginning month of the U.K.’s new financial year. Construction of public facilities will kick off in many places around the country at this time every year.

It is common that constructions of many public facilities begin at the end of a financial year. In some places the workers do nothing but excavate the ground. After the local governments issue their budget these constructions disappear. 

People’s Daily Online reporter notices that public funded activities such as business trips increase significantly at the end of the financial year. 

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90777/8179128.html









by *Manuel.A.69*


----------



## LondonFox

I can see Arsenal's Emirates stadium in that photo! Top left! Haha.


----------



## SO143

Watchdogs warn of £3.3bn ($5.8bn) funding gap on HS2










Spending watchdogs at the National Audit Office are warning that the High Speed 2 rail project is facing a £3.3bn funding gap.

The NAO is also far from convinced about the Department for Transport ‘s business case for the scheme.

The current estimated cost of phase one is between £15.4bn and £17.3bn.

The NAO estimates that there is a £3.3 billion funding gap over four years from 2017 to 2021 which “the government has yet to decide how to fill.”

Amyas Morse, head of the National Audit Office, said: “It’s too early in the High Speed 2 programme to conclude on the likelihood of its achieving value for money.

“Our concern at this point is the lack of clarity around the Department’s objectives. The strategic case for the network should be better developed at this stage of the programme.

“It is intended to demonstrate the need for the line but so far presents limited evidence on forecast passenger demand and expected capacity shortages on existing lines.

“It is also unclear how High Speed 2 will transform regional economies by delivering jobs and growth.

“The Department is trying against a challenging timetable to strengthen its evidence and analysis, which at present provide a weak foundation for securing and demonstrating success in the programme in future.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/16/watchdogs-warn-over-3-3bn-funding-gap-on-hs2/


----------



## SO143

Mace set to start £770m ($1.2bn) Victoria Circle build



















*Developer Land Securities has told main contractor Mace it can start building work next month on the first phase of its Victoria Circle project in London.*

The 730,000 first phase comprises mostly offices and 170 luxury modern apartments within three striking buildings on a 5.5 acre site directly opposite Victoria station.

When complete, Victoria Circle will crown the recent re-invention of the area around Victoria Station.

Mace’s contract for the three-year build is worth £380m. Demolition started on the Victoria Circle site in October last year.

Land Securities chief executive Robert Noel said: ”Land Securities was the first to start large-scale development after the downturn, a strategy which is generating higher returns at this point in the cycle.

“Today’s announcement is an extension of this strategy and a clear commitment to our on-going transformation of Victoria.”

The complete scheme will provide 910,000 sq ft mix of retail, residential, office and public amenity space across six buildings, one 19 storeys high.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/15/mace-set-to-start-770m-victoria-circle-build/


----------



## SO143

Funding agreed for £90m Bromley revamp



















Property fund manager Hermes Real Estate Investment Management Limited has agreed to become a partner in the £90m Bromley South Central scheme being built by McLaren Construction.

McLaren started on site last month on its £57m construction contract for developer Cathedral who have now secured an investment of £54.9m from Hermes to help deliver the regeneration scheme.

Cathedral said the move “provides forward funding for the commercial element of the scheme, 85% which is pre-let.”

The scheme has also been back by the Homes and Communities Agency which has invested £9.5m through its Get Britain Building funding programme.

Bromley South Central scheme is designed to kick start the regeneration of the South end of Bromley High Street.

McLaren is building a new residential and leisure quarter with a landscaped public square surrounded by a nine screen multiplex cinema, 25,000 sq ft of cafés and restaurants, a 130-bedroom business hotel, 200 private and affordable apartments and a new 400 space secure underground car park.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/14/funding-agreed-for-90m-bromley-revamp/


----------



## SO143

University of Roehampton advances £48m expansion plan

The University of Roehampton is planning to a new library and student accommodation at its Digby Stuart College Campus site in south London.

The university has started to search for an engineering consultant and contrator in the hope it can start construction in the autumn.

A new 70,000 sq ft university library will be the first project out of the ground with an expected construction value of £18m.

The next phase £30m construction phase will consist of a 400 student bedrooms, arranged as self-contained flats, around student services accommodation and up to 150 basement or ground floor car parking spaces.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/15/university-of-roehampton-advances-48m-expansion-plan/


----------



## SO143

*25 Churchill Place | U/C | Canary Wharf *



























by *Yuri Panferov*


----------



## SO143

the unstoppable financial centre of the world









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8516978690/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/8477780800/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

London's Tech City A Second Base For Local Startups









by *Lumberjack*

A number of companies from the Helsinki region have moved operations to London to take advantage of the networks and connections available around London's Tech City. Among them count Foodie.fm, who has built a presence in Tech City to help bring their grocery shopping solution to the UK market, as well as Kiosked, the platform that turns images, videos, and applications into interactive storefronts.

These Finnish companies are in good company. To see how many name-droppable companies are located in Tech City, here's a cool map charting everything out. Nordic Connection, a grassroots group of Nordic companies located in Tech City is also compiling their own map of companies with local roots, and you can get in touch with them here.

We spoke with Kiosked CEO Micke Paqvalén about his experience and reasoning for opening an office in London, where they currently boasts five employees. He explains the reasons for expanding to London were fairly straightforward. As Kiosked works in at the intersection of so many industries, such as international brands, advertisers, media, and e-commerce, London provides a hub of nearly every kind of industry.

http://www.arcticstartup.com/2013/05/16/londons-tech-city-a-second-base-for-local-startups


----------



## SO143

*Fitzroy Place W1*

Fitzroy Place W1 (Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands and Sheppard Robson, due to be completed 2014), Fitzrovia, London. State of construction as of 24 April 2013. The development formerly known as NoHo Square.


Fitzroy Place W1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Regent's Place NEQ NW1*

Regent's Place Plaza North East Quadrant (NEQ) buildings (Wilkinson Eyre Architects, due for completion 2013), Regent's Place NW1, London.


Regent's Place NEQ NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*One Commercial Street E1*

One Commercial Street E1 (Broadway Malyan and John Seifert Architects Ltd, due for completion 2013), Whitechapel, London.


One Commercial Street E1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

a new residential tower in lewisham


Lewisham's Cornmill Gardens and the London skyline by pixelhut, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Leadenhall Building *"Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners"*


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

The Shard vs St. Paul’s Cathedral by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


Panorama of City of London by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Moor House EC2* London Wall EC2, City of London "Fosters + Partners"


----------



## SO143

Building a better future










R ENAISSANCE, a five-storey office development offering rents at a fraction of London rates, is nearing completion close to East Croydon Station.

Developers Abstract haven't been shy in advertising the prices for their new offices in Dingwall Road as starting from a market-beating £22 per sq ft.
​
But they haven't compromised on quality on the first speculative development of its type in Croydon for two decades, achieving the highest environmental standards and offering five flexible floorplates of approximately 20,000 sq ft each.

Mark Glatman, chief executive of Abstract, said: "The reasons for investing in Croydon are numerous, including the exceptional connectivity by public transport between Croydon and central London, the strong base of highly-respected occupiers, the skilled labour base and the funded public realm improvements by Croydon Council.

Read more: http://www.thisiscroydontoday.co.uk...tory-19004043-detail/story.html#ixzz2TqqFWikL 
Follow us: @thisiscroydon on Twitter | thisiscroydontoday on Facebook


----------



## SO143

Met Police to get new HQ on Victoria Embankment










The Metropolitan Police is selling its New Scotland Yard headquarters and moving to Victoria Embankment.

A competition has now been launched in association with the Royal Institute of British Architects to design the new headquarters on the site of the former Whitehall police station by the River Thames.

The move is part of a major move by the Met to update its estate and reinvest the savings in frontline policing.

Police chiefs estimate £50m would be needed to revamp the existing new Scotland Yard site.

The new Whitehall site – known as The Curtis Green building – has been empty for two years.

The competition with RIBA will invite architects from around the world to produce a design which will help transform the building into a modern, well equipped and efficient new police headquarters.

The Met also plans to exit around 300,000 square metres (one third) of its estate over the next three years.

This will save £85m per year on running costs by 2015/16 and £60m will be reinvested in the estate and infrastructure to support the frontline and help keep officer numbers high.

The plan will also provide up to 950 modern cells to help reduce the time it takes to process people in custody and the sale of up to 200 buildings – the vast majority of which have no public access.

Deputy Mayor for Policing and Crime, Stephen Greenhalgh said: “Selling off underutilised and unoccupied buildings will cut the running costs of the Met’s estate by £60 million, which will pay for 1200 extra police officers across London’s boroughs over the next three years.

‘This strategy should generate at least £300 million, which will be ploughed back into the remaining buildings so that a run down, largely Victorian police estate is fit for the 21st century.”

Further details about how to register for the Curtis Green Building design competition are available here

The deadline for receipt of expressions of interest is 2pm on Thursday 27 June 2013

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/05/20/met-police-to-get-new-hq-on-victoria-embankment/


----------



## SO143

US hedge fund Monarch to open office in London

Monarch Capital, the prominent US distressed debt hedge fund, is opening a new office in London in a sign of growing interest in Europe as the continent’s banks prepare to offload troubled assets and undervalued loans....

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/3581a57e-c076-11e2-aa8e-00144feab7de.html


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

SO143 said:


> *Moor House EC2* London Wall EC2, City of London "Fosters + Partners"


Just to let you know, this was completed 9 years ago... :tongue2:


----------



## SO143

*Baltimore Tower, Canary Wharf*

At levels 43 to 45, the Tower features a split level brasserie, bar and restaurant providing a fabulous and exclusive setting for anything from casual drinks to formal dining with stunning vistas across Canary Wharf’s iconic skyline. Residents will also have an exclusive private lounge and large screen cinema room at lower level.

http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


----------



## El_Greco

Can you stop spaming, please?


----------



## matzek

SO143 said:


> *25 Churchill Place | U/C | Canary Wharf *
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8660879064_a13eb275bd_h.jpg
> by *Yuri Panferov*


:drool: pure elegance.


----------



## jonnyboy

Axelferis said:


> remove this pinnacle! it won't exist like that :bash:


also the "can of ham" is a no no too!hno:hno:


----------



## robhood

Axelferis said:


> Hermitage towers paris-323 m
> Phare tower paris-296m
> In the case of start & completion of two towers the match is over
> 
> But i apreciate Pinnacle for its design, i just hope they won't change it too much.


 stop trolling please hno:


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> remove this pinnacle! it won't exist like that :bash:


The rendered image was created by Hayes Davidson so your _"indignation"_ should be directed in an email to them, not on here.


----------



## SE9

jonnyboy said:


> also the "can of ham" is a no no too!hno:hno:


Hopefully that gets replaced with something taller.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* - £500m project | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Construction update for the new $785m station at Canary Wharf:




















May 2013:


Canary Wharf Crossrail - Isle of Dogs, London by Jon Creese, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Extension* - £215m project | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522091

Construction update for the extension to the Tate Modern gallery. The Tate Modern is the most visited modern art gallery in the world:










May 2013:


Tate Modern Project - Construction 2013 by 'S', on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Bluewater Shopping Centre Extension* | Greenhithe DA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522091

The extension to the Bluewater Shopping Centre was approved this week. The extension will increase the mall's retail size to 175,000 m²:










Bluewater Shopping Centre is one of the largest malls in the London area, located to the south-east of the city:


----------



## Axelferis

i like very much crossrail cw station


----------



## SE9

*Eileen House* | Elephant and Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

A revised design for Eileen House has been revealed by Allies & Morrison architects. The balconies have been converted to wintergardens to minimise noise disruption: Eileen House re-designed to keep out Ministry of Sound noise

Initial design:


----------



## jonnyboy

SE9 said:


> Hopefully that gets replaced with something taller.


not for a while tho??? would be good if it was in that position!


----------



## UK86

Isn't Bluewater technically based in Kent outside the Greater London area?


----------



## SE9

UK86 said:


> Isn't Bluewater technically based in Kent outside the Greater London area?


Yes Bluewater is just outside the London city limits. 

In the same way that La Defense is located in Hauts-de-Seine just outside the Paris city limits, or that Salford Quays is located in Salford just outside the Manchester city limits.

Hence this is the city/*metro* forum.


----------



## SE9

*Shell Centre* - £300m project | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

The £300m ($450m) Shell Centre was approved last night. The project is a joint venture between the Canary Wharf Group and Qatari Diar.

- *Bloomberg:* Canary Wharf Gets Approval for Eight Towers Near London Eye

- *Building Design:* Shell Centre wins planning after last-minute deal with Southbank

- *Construction News:* Canary Wharf's £300m London Shell Centre gets go ahead


----------



## SE9

*City Road Towers* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

A planning application for two Norman Foster's designed residential towers at City Road, Islington has been submitted: Foster & Partners submits City Road towers plan


----------



## LondonFox

Fantastic news about the Shell towers on South Bank!


----------



## LondonFox

Here's some lovely photos taken by Chest from the UK forums of the Leadenhall Tower.




chest said:


> a few bubbles from this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the construction chest


----------



## SE9

Back to the concise project updates...


*Lincoln Plaza* | Millharbour E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132










Update taken today by forumer chest:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

the Pinnacle was my favorite tower for London, why did it have to be that one on hold/redesigned? Just my luck...

Now my favorite project is that Canary Wharf station, wow, just stunning.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Docklands E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Baltimore Tower, designed by Skidmore Owings & Merrill:










The site today. Preliminary excavation has been undertaken. Photo by forumer chest:


----------



## SO143

Canadian skyline in europe


----------



## sk327

SO143 said:


> London’s Oxford Circus tube station transformed into a 360° Art Deco advert for The Great Gatsby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thedrum.com/news/2013/05...-transformed-360-art-deco-advert-great-gatsby



Why don't they refurbish the platform aswell? My least favourite station by far.



singoone said:


> Great render of how the City would look like if all skyscraper projects were completed. :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


That's my favourite one. It would be amazing if City's skyline was already EXACTLY like this render. Yet, it is incomplete, needs a bit more density and a focal point (God I wish the new pinnacle design will be as fantastic as this one). btw which others from this picture are not getting built, besides the Pinnacle? And there any others under contruction besides leadenhall and fenchurch?



SE9 said:


> *Baltimore Tower* | Docklands E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477
> 
> Baltimore Tower, designed by Skidmore Owings & Merrill:





If only this was in the city skyline, I kinda dislike the way tall buildings are scattered around London. But then again, its where we need them, not building them altogether just to look good. :/



SE9 said:


> *Canary Wharf Station* - £500m project | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Construction update for the new $785m station at Canary Wharf:


Is this getting constructed for the crossrail and its just an extension of the existing station?


----------



## Jim856796

^^That new station at Canary Wharf is for the new Crossrail line, sir.


----------



## Core Rising

sk327 said:


> Why don't they refurbish the platform aswell? My least favourite station by far.


It's just a few posters, not a refurbishment.



sk327 said:


> That's my favourite one. It would be amazing if City's skyline was already EXACTLY like this render. Yet, it is incomplete, needs a bit more density and a focal point (God I wish the new pinnacle design will be as fantastic as this one). btw which others from this picture are not getting built, besides the Pinnacle? And there any others under contruction besides leadenhall and fenchurch?


100 Bishopsgate is currently waiting for a pre-let. The site has been cleared, but it's on hold until a tenant is found.

Work on Lime Street Square, AKA The Scalpel is due to start any time now. Demo will take a year and construction is scheduled to start immediately afterwards as the building already has a tenant signed up. 

The buildings where Heron Plaza will stand are currently being demolished.



The Champ said:


>


6 Bevis Marks, next to the Gherkin is close to topping out now.



DarJoLe said:


>





sk327 said:


> If only this was in the city skyline, I kinda dislike the way tall buildings are scattered around London. But then again, its where we need them, not building them altogether just to look good. :/


Baltimore Tower will very much be a part of the Canary Wharf skyline.






























sk327 said:


> Is this getting constructed for the crossrail and its just an extension of the existing station?


It's a brand new station, not an extension of any existing station. There is no existing station.


----------



## SE9

Baltimore Tower will be integrated into the CW skyline from my side of town.


----------



## SE9

*26 Finsbury Square* | City of London EC2

Official website: http://www.26fsq.com/

The redevelopment of 26 Finsbury Square by ORMS Architecture Design has been completed: ORMS completes London office redevelopment


----------



## SE9

*Pinewood Studios expansion* - £200m project | Iver Heath SL0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547495

Pinewood Studios will appeal the rejection of their £200 million ($300m) expansion proposals this month. Pinewood is the studios for many film titles, including the James Bond and Harry Potter series: Pinewood Studios mulls appeal after expansions plans are blocked


----------



## SE9

*Aquatics Centre* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649590

The last part of temporary structure has been removed from the Aquatics Centre in Stratford today, revealing its post-Olympics form for the first time. Aquatics Centre in legacy mode:










Photo by forumer DarJoLe, prior to the last part being disassembled:


----------



## SE9

*One Tower Bridge* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212552

The One Tower Bridge development between City Hall and Tower Bridge:










Construction update this week by forumer stevekeiretsu:


One Tower Bridge u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Providence Tower, located in the Docklands area of east London:










Construction photo taken this week by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Crossrail Station* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Woolwich Crossrail Station in south London will be approved, with construction following shortly after. Funding for the station was previously in doubt: Woolwich Crossrail to get green light


----------



## SE9

*Hoxton Square* | Hoxton N1

London forum thread: N/A

Proposals for Hoxton Square, designed by Zaha Hadid, have been submitted for approval this month: Hadid's Hoxton Square scheme sent in for planning again










Hoxton Square vicinity at present:


Typical Hoxton square by fabbio, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Olympic Stadium* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=694556

Plans for the redevelopment of the Olympic Stadium have been recommended for approval this week: Populous’ Olympic stadium overhaul set to be approved


----------



## SE9

*Wimbledon Masterplan* | Wimbledon SW19

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/

Architecture firm Grimshaw have this week released a 4 minute fly-through of their plans for Wimbledon:

66394036

The masterplan will see new courts, revamped facilities and a new retractable roof on Court 1:


----------



## SE9

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806










Demolition work ongoing at the future site of Heron Plaza. Photo taken yesterday by forumer The Champ:


----------



## SE9

*399 Edgware Road* - £150m project | Maida Vale W2

Official website: http://www.399edgwareroad.co.uk/

399 Edgware Road has been approved this afternoon: Go ahead for £150m Dev Secs London scheme


----------



## SE9

*Faircharm Creative Quarter* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487069

The Faircharm Creative Quarter in Deptford, south London, has been approved this week: Green light for £20m London Deptford scheme


----------



## UK86

SE9 said:


> *Pinewood Studios expansion* - £200m project | Iver Heath SL0
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547495
> 
> Pinewood Studios will appeal the rejection of their £200 million ($300m) expansion proposals this month. Pinewood is the studios for many film titles, including the James Bond and Harry Potter series: Pinewood Studios mulls appeal after expansions plans are blocked


Who in their right mind would block this plan? The film industry is one of our growing industries that is creating jobs. Hope the government will overturn the local councils irrational decision.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

UK86 said:


> Who in their right mind would block this plan?


Buckinghamshire County Council...Tory Toff territory.

Selfish, middle class, little Englanders...movies?, how vulgar!, don't want the riff-raff near us.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

One Blackfriars (right):










The One Blackfriars construction site today. Photo by forumer chest:


----------



## LondonFox

That Pinewood extension really needs to be approved!

The fucking arts are what drives this countries economy! I thought those muppets in parliament might have worked that out by now...

The world simply laps up British creativity whether its film/music/art/literature, yet the government Left or Right always seem hell bent of fucking the industry over. If they invested in it here like they do in the states, then Hollywood would have been knocked off its perch long ago... we've already proved that our music and literature is on par if not better.


----------



## Munwon

Looks like a nice city. But not sure I would walk down its streets with all the crazied Africans with hatchets butchering people in broad daylight.


----------



## SE9

Munwon said:


> Looks like a nice city. But not sure I would walk down its streets with all the crazied Africans with hatchets butchering people in broad daylight.


Ridiculous post.

To put your statement into cold perspective, the homicide rate of your capital Seoul (2.4) is higher than London's homicide rate (1.6) [-]


----------



## Andre_Filipe

SE9 said:


> *One Blackfriars* | Bankside SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279
> 
> One Blackfriars (right):


Are the towers on the left side gonna be built too?


----------



## sk327

Munwon said:


> Looks like a nice city. But not sure I would walk down its streets with all the crazied Africans with hatchets butchering people in broad daylight.



You serious? Give me a break please.


----------



## tonttula

Munwon said:


> Looks like a nice city. But not sure I would walk down its streets with all the crazied Africans with hatchets butchering people in broad daylight.


I hope that it was just a bad joke, because I refuse to believe you are that ignorant.



SE9 said:


> Ridiculous post.
> 
> To put your statement into cold perspective, the homicide rate of your capital Seoul (2.4) is higher than London's homicide rate (1.6) [-]


----------



## DaeguDuke

Munwon said:


> Looks like a nice city. But not sure I would walk down its streets with all the crazied Africans with hatchets butchering people in broad daylight.


미친새끼야
Firstly "of Nigerian decent" does not an African make. No other countries have idiotic 교포 ideas (someone of korean heritage born abroad who doesn't speak korean is not korean). Bet half the homicides in 서울 are fan death..
And in answer to the homocide rate, Seoul is the safest city I've ever been in, perhaps they have a higher rate of homocides (suicides/alcohol related deaths are often put down to other causes for shame reasons) but a lot less will be actual murders and any other comparable crime rate will be less than London. If you leave your wallet and phone on a bar and come back an hour later it will still be there. But lets forget the racist korean..


----------



## LondonFox

Kim Jong Un?


----------



## SE9

Andre_Filipe said:


> Are the towers on the left side gonna be built too?


They will be built, but the current buildings on site need to be emptied and demolished first.


----------



## UK86

LondonFox said:


> That Pinewood extension really needs to be approved!
> 
> The fucking arts are what drives this countries economy! I thought those muppets in parliament might have worked that out by now...
> 
> The world simply laps up British creativity whether its film/music/art/literature, yet the government Left or Right always seem hell bent of fucking the industry over. If they invested in it here like they do in the states, then Hollywood would have been knocked off its perch long ago... we've already proved that our music and literature is on par if not better.


Totally agree with you, considering the fact that movies such as the Avengers 2 & Star Wars Episode VII are due to go into production here should give government officials a clue as to how successful the film industry is. They aren't coming here just for tax incentives, there is a lot of talented craftsmen, technicians and actors etc. 

Warner Bros now have a permanent studio base here now, so it is definitely going in the right direction. But the government needs to wake up and stop pathetic small-timers potentially ruining job and industry prospects.


----------



## LondonFox

London is the pinnacle of post production.

70% of Hollywood movies are actually put together in London.


----------



## Birmingham

Pinewood should be expanded. London is a hotbed for film and television crews. 3rd only to New York and LA and catching up every year. The film production capacity will be huge in years to come and the city will become world reknowned when the Paramount Pictures theme park opens. 

Pinewood's most noticeable successes ...

All of the James Bond Movies
The Hobbit
Oliver Twist
Skyfall
Prometheus
Superman
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Les Miserables
The Iron Lady
Alien
Batman
X-Men First Class
Captain America
Santa Claus: The Movie
Harry Potter
Kick Ass
Pirates of The Caribbean
The Dark Knight
Tomb Raider
Bourne Ultimatum
Sherlock Holmes
Clash of The Titans
Full Metal Jacket

-

Some production list is that.


----------



## SE9

The appeal looks inevitable. A successful appeal? Depends whether the government secretary goes with his Bucks pals or with common sense.


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* - Phase 1 (£400m) | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929


This week, Carillion won the contract to develop the Phase 1 ($610m) Battersea Power Station project:

- *Building:* Carillion hails game-changing Battersea win

- *City A.M:* Carillion wins £400m contract for Battersea Power Station

- *Property Week:* Carillion wins £400m Battersea Power Station deal


Rafael Viñoly: Battersea Power Station design







Renders


----------



## SE9

*5 Cheapside* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806

ISG has won the job to redevelop 5 Cheapside, in the vicinity of St. Paul's Cathedral: ISG tipped for £8m revamp of octagonal City building


----------



## SE9

*101 Farm Lane* - £100m project | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806

A joint venture has been established to build this £100 million ($152m) residential project in Fulham, west London. The project will start this year, with completion in 2015: Mount Anvil seals £100m Fulham resi job


----------



## LondonFox

I'm guessing that will be private land..


----------



## timo9

^^


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

The first roof section on the tower has been installed. Photo taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Shard* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407549

A video has been released this week by Jason Hawkes, showing an aerial view of the Shard at night:

66902399


----------



## Core Rising

A few more projects that could be added to your list:

*Imperial College development | Shepherd's Bush | 141m | 35fl | Approved*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686





















*259 City Road (Basin Sites) | Islington | 115m/90m | 35/28 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694





















*Convoys Wharf regeneration*

Terry Farrell and Partners has submitted an outline planning application to redevelop Convoys Wharf in Deptford
Building heights yet to be determined.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857712












*South Bank Tower, (Formerly Kings Reach Tower) Redevelopment | Southwark | 127m | 34 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988












*225 Marsh Wall | Tower Hamlets | 154m | 47 fl | Pro*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=711066












*20 Blackfriars Road | Southwark | 133m/98m | 43/24 fl | App*

There was some demo on site late last year, but it seems unlikely the project will be built.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389557







































*360 London (First Base Tower) | Elephant & Castle | 134m | 44 fl | App*

This was approved back in January 2012 by Southwark Council

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708






























*Manhattan Loft Gardens | Stratford | 143m | 42 fl | Approved*

This one is being marketed. Construction estimated to be complete in 2016

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899












*The Stage Shoreditch | Hackney | 115m | 38 fl | Proposed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734












*Elizabeth House Redevelopment | Waterloo | 123m/53m | 29/10 fl | Approved*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492447





















*Doon Street Tower | Waterloo | 140m | 43 fl | Approved*

This one is still alive… just. The ballet school part of the development is currently under construction.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349637












*Canada Water Project Sites C and E | South London | 150m | 43 fl | Proposed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603363&page=2












*The Pump House | Royal Docks | Newham | 73m | 24 fl | U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508023


----------



## SO143

SE9 said:


> *London - Full Summary of Projects*​


----------



## Pants1254

The Pump House is under construction now?


----------



## SO143

*3 Merchant Square (Robin Partington Architects, due for completion 2013), Paddington Basin W2.*


Paddington Basin W2 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paddington Basin W2 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paddington Basin W2 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Paddington Basin W2 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

Pants1254 said:


> The Pump House is under construction now?


It is according to the forum thread. Forumer DarJoLe requested a thread title change on the 24th of March to U/C.

Also apartments are being marketed for it, which say it is under construction in the description.

http://www.hastingsinternational.co...oolwich-Manor-Way/The-Pump-House/2672948.aspx

No images of the construction have been posted to the forum, so I'm simply going by the info above.


----------



## SO143

Heathrow looks to build third runway to south-west

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ooks-to-build-third-runway-to-south-west.html


----------



## Core Rising

SE9 said:


> Lime Street Square
> City of London EC3
> 
> *Height*: 192m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: Kohn Pederson Fox | *Developer*: W.R. Berkley
> 
> *Links:* London forum thread
> 
> 
> 
> Will be the European headquarters of W.R. Berkley
> 
> Nicknamed 'The Scalpel' due to its sharp angular design by KPF
> 
> 
> *Current status:* Approved. Construction to start soon


Fixed the height and floor count.


----------



## SO143

*Bloomberg Place | City of London | 41m | 10fl | U/C* 

by *chest*


----------



## SO143

Cheesegrater Gets Another Tenant

British Land and Oxford Properties have formalised their latest success for the Leadenhall Building with a binding agreement between the developers and Amlin PLC who wish to take up a substantial pre-let in the building.

The formalising of the Amlin PLC deal will see about 20% of the Leadenhall Building, better known as the Cheesegrater thanks to its triangular profile, being occupied by the firm. 

The new tenant has signed up for floors 18-24 and 45 of the building with presumably the upper level with its small floorplate to be utilised for executive use. In total they will be taking 10,312 square metres of the skyscraper and have an option to take another 3415 square metres should they desire. At the same time Amlin also has the option up until September 2013 to not occupy level 18 which would reduce the firm's requirements by 1,486 square metres.

Amlin will be paying an average rent of £62.75 per square foot, which although relatively expensive for the City of London, is far less than the highest level of rents commanded there right now.

With this deal now done it means that the Cheesegrater, soon to be the tallest building in the City of London, is over 50% pre-let before it has even topped out. This event will occur next month on the 18th of June.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3291


2065 Tower 42, Royal Exchange & Cheesegrater by Dotsquish, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Great news for the Cheesegrater :cheers:

Has there been any news regarding tenants in the Shard? I haven't heard much about it?


----------



## SO143

the shard is not fully done yet. 



SE9 said:


> The Shard
> Southwark SE1
> 
> *Height:* 310m | *Floors:* 72 | *Architect:* Renzo Piano | *Developer:* Sellar Property Group
> 
> *Links:* London forum thread | Official website | Renzo Piano Building Workshop | Skyscrapernews | Station redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> Tallest building in the European Union
> 
> First building in the UK over 1000 feet
> 
> The Shard was inaugurated on 5 July 2012.
> 
> Observation deck opened to public on 1 February 2013.
> 
> 
> *Current status:* Externally complete. Internal fit-out ongoing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I know that it is not fully done, but that does not stop the developers from searching potential tenants. Look at the Cheesegrater, it is also not fully done, but they are still signing tenant contracts.


----------



## SE9

I reported the Amlin news last month :lol:



SE9 said:


> *The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718
> 
> Terms have been agreed for a 95,000 sq ft pre-let deal between the developers and Amlin, an insurance group. The move further cements the immediate vicinity as an insurance hub, being the headquarters of:
> 
> - Lloyd's of London
> - Willis Group (The Willis Building)
> - Aon (The Leadenhall Building)
> - Amlin (The Leadenhall Building)
> - Liberty Syndicate and Liberty Mutual (20 Fenchurch Street)
> - W.R. Berkley (Lime Street Square)
> - Aviva (St. Helen's)
> 
> Photo updates, taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Great news for the Cheesegrater :cheers:
> 
> Has there been any news regarding tenants in the Shard? I haven't heard much about it?


Not on the office front, only on the hospitality side:

- Shangri-La Hotel: http://www.shangri-la.com/london/shangrila/pre-opening/

- Oblix restaurant: http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/16/dinin...oblix-on-the-32nd-floor-of-the-shard-3760697/

- Aqua Restaurant Group (Aqua London restaurant and Hutong restaurant): http://finchannel.com/news_flash/Tr...ant_Group_confirms_Shard_restaurant_details_/


----------



## SO143

neuphin said:


> Some photos of the first phase of this complete now, from this Thursday. It looks pretty good from Wellesly Road.
> 
> 
> Saffron Square by neuphin, on Flickr
> 
> Inside the courtyard
> 
> Saffron Square by neuphin, on Flickr


croydon has a huge potential to become one of london's business districts like silicon roundabout.


----------



## SE9

Andre_Filipe said:


> Shouldn't the approed projects be also in the skyscraper/highrise sections also?


They should, but there's a lot to get through.


----------



## SE9

*Heron Quays West* will undergo a substantial redesign.

Instead of three towers there will be two, with a maximum height of 186m.

Project envelope:


----------



## SE9

*Plan for 1,650 homes at London police training site*

The Mayor of London has today called on developers to submit plans to regenerate a swathe of land around the historic Metropolitan Police Peel Centre training headquarters at Hendon.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/06/07/plan-for-1650-homes-at-london-police-training-site/


----------



## SE9

*Galliford Try bags £36m London office refurb*

Galliford Try’s building arm has won the job to refurbish the Alphabeta office building in Central London. Owners Resolution Property selected the firm to deliver a £36m full refurbishment of the historic Triton Court office block on Finsbury Square.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/06/04/galliford-try-lands-36m-london-office-refurb/


----------



## SE9

*Construction of Walthamstow Stadium housing estate starting 'within weeks'*

Construction work to turn Walthamstow Stadium into a housing development is expected to start within weeks. Housing developer London & Quadrant (L&Q) has announced it will start work on the 294-home estate shortly, but has not given an exact date.


----------



## SO143

Mayor announces £1bn deal to transform Royal Albert Dock into capital’s next business district

• ABP to create state-of-the-art business port aimed initially at Chinese and Asian business 
• Estimated 20,000 jobs to be created
• Development to be worth £6bn to the UK economy when complete










The Mayor, Boris Johnson, has announced details of a £1bn deal to transform London’s historic docklands into the capital’s next business district, forging new trade links with China and other economies in the Asia-Pacific region and securing billions of pounds of inward investment in the UK economy.

Owned by the Greater London Authority and situated in the heart of Royal Docks Enterprise Zone, the 35-acre site at Royal Albert Dock is set to be transformed by ABP China (Holding), a successful commercial developer, into a gateway for Asian and Chinese business seeking to establish headquarters in Europe as well as other businesses wanting to set up in the capital.

See more at: http://www.london.gov.uk/media/mayo...m-royal-albert-dock-into#sthash.16PeLii4.dpuf


----------



## SO143

London towers 'must include public realm'

Tall building conference debates need for towers to include free public space, lest London become ‘fair ground for the rich’

Graham Stirk, co-founder of renowned architecture practice Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, has warned London runs the risk of becoming a “fairground” for the rich.

Speaking at the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) conference in central London this week, Stirk told delegates that developers and architects had a responsibility to make the capital accessible to everyone.

Stirk said: “If we’re not careful we’ll create a fairground [in central London] where only those that have the money can have a ride.”

He contrasted the practice’s under-construction Leadenhall Building - dubbed the Cheesegrater because of its tapering design - in the Square Mile, which creates a substantial public realm at ground-level by cutting into the base of the building with other towers where you can only “[expensively] dine with a view”.

None of central London’s existing towers set aside space to the non-paying public, although some, including the Gherkin, Heron Tower, Tower 42 and the Shard, offer restaurants or viewing galleries for paying customers.

However, the under-construction Rafael-Vinoly-designed 20 Fenchurch Street - dubbed the Walkie Talkie - will feature a three-storey sky garden open to the public free of charge once completed next year.

http://www.building.co.uk/news/london-towers-must-include-public-realm/5056235.article


----------



## SO143

Mace and Skanska set for next London tower jobs

Mace and Skanska are set to sign contracts for the next two skyscraper jobs in London.

Mace is understood to have landed the job to build a 39-floor boutique hotel in London’s Docklands, which should get underway later this year.

Meanwhile, Skanska is understood to have beaten rival bidder Mace for the job to build a 38-storey tower next to the Lloyds Building in the heart of the City of London.










French hotel group Accor is developing the 305-bed luxury hotel at 40 Marsh Wall on the Isle of Dogs, which will rise to 127m.

The building will boast restaurants and a bar on the top floors offering views across London.

In the city, US insurance giant W R Berkley is expected to sign a contract shortly for a new European headquarters building, which has been designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox, also the architect behind the Heron Tower which was built by Skanska.

KPF’s design resembles an upright scalpel with floor plates varying from 9,000 sq ft to 22,000 sq ft arranged around a side core that optimises floor dimensions and limits solar gain.

The project will also create a 11,000 sq ft public ‘square’ to boost the existing precinct around the Willis Building.

Construction work is expected to start before the end of the year.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...skanska-set-for-next-major-london-tower-jobs/


----------



## SO143

Heatherwick’s Garden Bridge could link South Bank to Embankment
Thursday 13 June 2013

Plans have been unveiled for a Thomas Heatherwick-designed pedestrian bridge across the Thames between Victoria Embankment and the South Bank.





































The designer behind the stunning Olympic cauldron is planning a giant £60 million floating garden to bridge the Thames.

Thomas Heatherwick’s design would be the first new crossing since the Millennium Bridge opened to the public in 2002 and would create a new route from Covent Garden to the South Bank.

It is being developed after Mr Heatherwick won a Transport for London tender for ideas to improve pedestrian access across the river.

The proposed bridge – to be funded by private sponsorship – could be completed as soon as 2016 and would span the Thames between ITV's London Television Centre and HQS Wellington on the Embankment.

http://proxy.hackurity.net/index.ph...-jub-oebhtug-hf-bylzcvp-pnhyqeba-8656734.ugzy


----------



## vonbingen

Manchester77 said:


> Maybe because her husband went into hospital like the day or day before....


because she prefers drive a range rover or ride a horse in the countryside.


----------



## SO143

*Rathbone Market | Newham | 74m | 22 fl*

The regeneration of Rathbone Market in Canning Town by developer English Cities Fund (ECf) has entered its second phase, with the first homes set to be released for sale by the end of 2013. Main contractor Sisk has started construction on the next phase after demolition of existing buildings at the site was completed.

From: http://www.eastmagazine.net/news/4739/Rathbone-Market-enters-second-phase


----------



## Birmingham

People just cant seem to get enough of London. 

The Saudi's now want to add another 5 floors on top of the 6 they are already constructing at King's reach tower taking the towers height over 150m.



> Location:	*KINGS REACH TOWER, STAMFORD STREET, LONDON,* SE1 9LS
> Proposal:	The erection of an 11 storey roof extension to South Bank Tower (formerly King's Reach Tower), rising to a maximum of 42 storeys, comprising 36 residential units [*maximum 154.490m AOD*].
> 
> http://planningonline.southwark.gov.uk/DocsOnline/Documents/300764_1.pdf
> 
> Application type:	Full Planning Permission
> 
> Status:	Registered


Another 5 floor extension. They want to add another 18 Apartments.


----------



## LondonFox

SO143 said:


> Heatherwick’s Garden Bridge could link South Bank to Embankment
> Thursday 13 June 2013
> 
> Plans have been unveiled for a Thomas Heatherwick-designed pedestrian bridge across the Thames between Victoria Embankment and the South Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The designer behind the stunning Olympic cauldron is planning a giant £60 million floating garden to bridge the Thames.
> 
> Thomas Heatherwick’s design would be the first new crossing since the Millennium Bridge opened to the public in 2002 and would create a new route from Covent Garden to the South Bank.
> 
> It is being developed after Mr Heatherwick won a Transport for London tender for ideas to improve pedestrian access across the river.
> 
> The proposed bridge – to be funded by private sponsorship – could be completed as soon as 2016 and would span the Thames between ITV's London Television Centre and HQS Wellington on the Embankment.
> 
> http://proxy.hackurity.net/index.ph...-jub-oebhtug-hf-bylzcvp-pnhyqeba-8656734.ugzy




That is such a cool project!!!!


----------



## robhood

yes it is!!


----------



## potto

no funding currently though


----------



## hateman

That garden bridge project is maybe the most stunning London project I've seen, even out of all the avant garde architecture. It doesn't use bombast or gimmickry, just the beauty of nature. Reminds me of the humble Bridge of Flowers in Massachusetts, which is small but sublimely lovely. A park over the Thames would be incredible.


----------



## Birmingham

Foster & Partners have been asked to develop a cluster of towers in Canary Wharf.

http://www.propertyweek.com/residential/isle-of-dogs’-£750m-resi-trick/5056258.article


----------



## jonnyboy

can u post it 4 us non subscribers?


----------



## moustache

This bridge project is amazing !


----------



## SO143

potto said:


> no funding currently though


boris just needs to give the arab a phone call then this project will be fully funded :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

*David Walker Pens Albert Embankment Tower

The Albert Embankment, named after a former Prince Consort, could soon be due to get a new residential tower called Prince Consort House.*










It's a tower by David Walker Architects for a site between the Fosters-penned Hampton House and Rogers-designed Eastbury House on the Albert Embankment. Standing at 87.25 metres in height, the development will have 47 apartments plus the predictable ground floor retail space in the form a 160 square metre riverside café and 688 square metres of office space on the two levels immediately above the ground. 

The design, at first glance, one would assume to be another work from Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners thanks to its look. If anything it blends in so well its nobly designed neighbour that one would think it part of the same scheme thanks to the visual impact and massing of the southern half being reduced in height and the northern part set back from the southern part. Dividing it further in half vertical blocks of ten storeys are then set around a central core, appearing almost the same width as next door.

Both the Rogers and Foster designs either side have a light look to them and again the architect has gone for that here using Portland Stone, a material that has long been popular in London. 

Unfortunately, given its height it smack of over-development to some. Part of the problem of this part of Albert Embankment, as identified ironically enough by the consultation for Prince Consort House, is that this stretch has what is effectively a wall of sixties buildings and this, plus redevelopment of the final of the four blocks, promises a modern equivalent of the same rather than the dramatic height differences of having Hampton House and Eastbury House separated by low-rise buildings. Critics who want the Thames to be given space to breathe will not be so happy.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3300


----------



## sk327

This bridge is one of the most amazing projects ever, fingers crossed!


----------



## SO143

*leadenhall building* (also known as the cheesegrater) has become the tallest skyscraper in the world's most powerful financial centre "*the city*" 

photo credit *LumberJack*


OO7A1755 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*High-rise holds the key to London’s housing crisis*

While I broadly agree that London needs buildings crafted to respond to their particular location, I do have some fundamental differences with his viewpoints.

He says development should be “street-based” rather than high-rise; but just because the 1950s and 1960s produced examples of cheap housing in tower blocks which were poorly managed and maintained, that doesn’t mean towers cannot be magnificent places in which to live. They can also become a valuable part of the city where the context allows, such as Canary Wharf and sections of the South Bank. In these circumstances the key issue is the provision of amenity space, and developing a sustainable community of residents and businesses.

If we accept that density in cities is crucial to accommodate a growing population and avoid carpeting the countryside, the delivery of medium-rise solutions as opposed to towers is an issue of footprint.

Over large areas of the city, significant density can be achieved in relatively low-rise accommodation — as is demonstrated by Mayfair, which is extremely dense. The problem for architects in trying to achieve this kind of low-rise density is that the proximity of buildings in historic cities is now considered unacceptable in terms of overlooking, sunlight and daylight criteria. The arbitrary planning mantra that suggests a minimum of 18m between buildings has led to finger blocks lined up and down the Thames with a relentless 18m dimension between them. This has prevented the richness of narrow spaces and wider streets implicit in many historic city layouts.

[...]

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/comment/l...ey-to-london’s-housing-crisis/5056318.article


----------



## SO143

*Bush House to get £52m revamp*

The former home of the BBC World Service, Bush House, is to be transformed under a £52 million refurbishment deal awarded today.

Fit-out firm Interior Services Group has claimed the contract, one of the largest commercial office refurbishment schemes to be awarded this year, for the historic building at the bottom of Kingsway, to be renamed the Aldwych Quarter.

The BBC ceased broadcasting from Bush House in July last year and handed the keys over to Japanese investor Kato Kagaku — owner of the building since 1989 — in December.

Panmure Gordon analyst Andy Brown said: “This is an iconic building, so a nice high-profile win for the group. Clearly the market remains tough but London is witnessing a growing improvement in activity.

“With new buildings such as the Walkie-Talkie and Cheesegrater filling the skyline and attracting tenants, we expect further news over the coming months.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/business-news/bush-house-to-get-52m-revamp-8636033.html


----------



## Birmingham

*US private equity giant Carlyle Group has hired agents to offload a Thames-side block in London that has consent for a 300,000 sq ft hotel.*

The company is thought to have appointed Jones Lang LaSalle to sell Millenium Bridge House, which was formerly part of Simon Halibi’s White Tower portfolio, at a yield of 7.75%.

Carlyle has planning permission in place to convert the 200,000 sq ft Millennium Bridge House into a 348-bedroom, four-star hotel.










The company bought Millennium Bridge House, which is around 65% let to Old Mutual, 35% to Adecco and around 5% to ADM, in July 2010 for its Carlyle Europe Real Estate Partners III, as part of a £671m portfolio.

It was let for fewer than four years on average when purchased, but lettings have been extended to around seven years.

Carlyle unveiled residential-led plans for the demolition and redevelopment of two other assets in the portfolio – Ludgate House and Sansom House – in October, but a date has not been set for a planning committee yet.

All parties declined to comment.


----------



## bonquiqui

great news regarding the Peninsula plan


----------



## RobertWalpole

Birmingham said:


> *US private equity giant Carlyle Group has hired agents to offload a Thames-side block in London that has consent for a 300,000 sq ft hotel.*
> 
> The company is thought to have appointed Jones Lang LaSalle to sell Millenium Bridge House, which was formerly part of Simon Halibi’s White Tower portfolio, at a yield of 7.75%.
> 
> Carlyle has planning permission in place to convert the 200,000 sq ft Millennium Bridge House into a 348-bedroom, four-star hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company bought Millennium Bridge House, which is around 65% let to Old Mutual, 35% to Adecco and around 5% to ADM, in July 2010 for its Carlyle Europe Real Estate Partners III, as part of a £671m portfolio.
> 
> It was let for fewer than four years on average when purchased, but lettings have been extended to around seven years.
> 
> Carlyle unveiled residential-led plans for the demolition and redevelopment of two other assets in the portfolio – Ludgate House and Sansom House – in October, but a date has not been set for a planning committee yet.
> 
> All parties declined to comment.


This could be a pretty tall tower. However, given the proximity to St Paul's, I assume that only a low-rise structure will be permitted.


----------



## Bligh

bonquiqui said:


> great news regarding the Peninsula plan


IKR! I like this plan.


----------



## Hoskins

RobertWalpole said:


> This could be a pretty tall tower. However, given the proximity to St Paul's, I assume that only a low-rise structure will be permitted.


I don't think the existing building will be demolished - it has PP for conversion and that's probably what will happen, whoever owns it.

If a new-build was planned for this site it would certainly *not* be a tower.


----------



## bonquiqui

are they demolition it or they keep the existent building and converting it into hotel I am a bit confused


----------



## Birmingham

Well they cant convert a 200,000 sqft building into a 300,000 sqft building without 

A) Knocking it down or
B) Extending upwards.

I suspect it would be a complete redevelopment but low level.


----------



## SO143

Birmingham said:


> Bloody nora. First time i've ever seen this thread on the 2nd page. Is everyone on holiday?? :cheers:


i've got loads of quality and really interesting stuffs but i will post them when i receive a new mouse :cheers2:


----------



## SO143

The City, London, England, United Kingdom
by *Lumberjack_London*


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole

Great photo!


----------



## bonquiqui

stunning picture SO143


----------



## Bligh

I'm not sure if anyone has heard any news on development in CW? 
I.e. Columbus Tower or The Pride tower?

Any news on these anyone?


----------



## bbcwallander

del


----------



## SO143

*Google reveals new London 'groundscraper' HQ*
LONDON | Fri Jun 28, 2013 11:58am EDT

*(Reuters) - Google has revealed that its new UK headquarters is a building longer than the Shard skyscraper is tall.*

The so-called groundscraper at the King's Cross Central development is the latest overseas property deal by the cash-rich U.S. internet group, which will house all of its London staff under one roof when completed in 2016.

Google revealed designs for the low-rise one million square feet scheme on Friday after announcing its move to King's Cross in January.

At 330 meters long, it exceeds the height of the 310-metre tall Shard, western Europe's tallest skyscraper.

Swiss bank UBS is undertaking a similar large-scale low-rise scheme at the Broadgate complex in London's main financial district.

Several thousand people will work at the site - a large scale operation Google would have found difficult to house in space-constrained central London where land is also more expensive.

Google has spent about 650 million pounds to buy and develop the 2.4 acre site and the finished development will be worth up to one billion pounds, sources told Reuters.

Construction will start early next year subject to planning approval and it will be one of the internet giant's largest offices outside its so-called Googleplex corporate headquarters in Mountain View, California.

The internet giant is a prized tenant for landlords and its presence is expected to draw other technology companies to King's Cross - especially small start-ups - and help bump up rents.

The new site is likely to include a 20,000 square feet area for bike parking, about the size of seven tennis courts, and features a climbing wall between floors, a source close to the project told Reuters.

The company's offices are famous for perks like gourmet food, bowling alleys, roof gardens, high-tech gyms and on-site medical staff and massages.

King's Cross Central, which sits on a former fish, coal and grain goods yard to the north of the city, spans 67 acres and will contain homes, offices and shops. It is being built by the King's Cross Central Limited Partnership which includes developer Argent Group.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/28/us-google-groundscraper-idUSBRE95R0KQ20130628


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

^^


----------



## Core Rising

A couple of new proposals from the last couple of days:

*Old Oak Common Master-plan.* The area is set for massive redevelopment owing to the High Speed 2 line station that is going to be built in the area. It will be a massive rail interchange with the new Crossrail line that is due to open later this decade, and with the High Speed 2 line opening in 2026. 

The plans include a potential 60 story tower, as well as a number of other highrises.










More info on the plans can be found here:

http://london.gov.uk/priorities/planning/publications/park-royal-planning-framework


Next up is a completely separate development, part of the Nine Elms regeneration in South London.

*Keybridge House Replacement Proposal *

Architects: Allies and Morrison

This is a residential scheme to replace the current BT equipment tower. Proposed are a number of brick mansion blocks, as well as a couple of towers, the largest being around 30-35 stories. The red brick has been chosen to fit in with the surrounding area. This proposal is still in pre-planning, as the planning application has not yet been submitted. But things appear to be shapeing up very nicely.

The current BT Equipment Tower:










The proposal:





































How it relates to the rest of the Nine Elms redevelopment:




























http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/


----------



## DANE81

Keybridge House replacement look absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## SO143

Some of them look hideous too.


----------



## SO143

*Helical Commences Mitre Square Demolition*










Helical Bar has finally begun demolition for what will be the eventual construction of 1 Mitre Square, an office development in the City of London that has been around almost as long as this website.

Original plans for redevelopment were drawn up in 2002 and proposed in 2003. Although Helical Bar was the development manager of the scheme, they failed to own the site and it was only in 2010 that they picked it up.

The site, which was made infamous by Jack the Ripper as the scene of one of his crimes, will contain an 18 floor office building hosting a little over 25,000 square metres of grade A office space, plus retail on the ground floor. It will stand at a height of 79.97 metres, enough to just about prick the skyline of the City of London when viewed from the south, but little more than filler these days.

The building is designed around an L shaped footprint that's derived from an ancient monastery that used to stand on the site with the gap between the length and the arm of the L allowing the creation of a new public space. 

Designed by Shepard Robson, construction of the building is anticipated to begin immediately upon clearance of the site, with the development ready to be fitted out by future tenants from the end of 2015.










http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3308


----------



## SO143

*Tower Crane Arrives At Saffron Square*



















The next phase of Berkeley Homes Saffron Square has begun with construction now under way on what will eventually be a 131 metre tall residential tower, the tallest in Croydon, with the arrival of the tower crane.

Although supposedly one of London's major central business districts, the skyline of the borough has remained little-changed since the completion of the last phase of major tall buildings in the eighties. Even the recent joint tallest, Altitude 25, is only the same height as the existing tallest buildings in Croydon but at 131 metres tall Saffron Square far exceeds the 82-metre height record. Indeed, if one counts the height of the tower to the tip of the spire it reaches 150.9 metres putting it in skyscraper territory.

The project, which includes the adjoining 16-floor Tennyson Apartments, has been designed by Rolfe Judd Architects who have used floral hues of pinks and purples in the cladding alongside more neutral shades in an attempt to mimic the appearance of a crocus flower. Strips of floor to ceiling glazing are set between the cladding panels to maximise the views for residents. 

At the base of Saffron Tower will be V beams set in front of two levels of glazing to help form a coherent visual street line for pedestrians that ties in with improved street space along the busy traffic artery of Wellesley Road. This ground level approach can already be seen on the completed Tennyson Apartments.

There will also be substantial amounts of public space within the development as the tower and perimeter blocks enclose a new public square that will have cafes and restaurants spilling onto it in an attempt to make the development and its 3,000 square metres of retail space an attractive venue.

Originally set to start in 2008 for a 2012 finish, the tower is now expected to be completed in 2015.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3306


----------



## bonquiqui

steppenwolf said:


> So much perfectly clear glass in aspirational renders and so much horrible green glass in reality.


very true indeed


----------



## PortoNuts

*Francis Crick Institute*

by *potto*.


----------



## SO143

london lad said:


> Or you just doing your usual spamming to wind up the French & others.
> 
> Posting 2 year old information just makes you out as a troll.


thank you very much for the kind compliment and i am proud of it.


----------



## bonquiqui

Francis Crick Institute is looking really good great building with great materials


----------



## SO143

welcome back *Porto*! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Station Concourse* | King's Cross N1

London forum thread: King's Cross Central | Camden & Islington | U/C

Arup has released a video discussing the new concourse for King's Cross station, which was opened in 2012. The concourse is part of the ongoing regeneration of the King's Cross area:


----------



## SE9

*Brent Civic Centre* | Wembley City HA0

London forum thread: Wembley City £3.4bn Regeneration | Brent | U/C

Brent Council has released a video showcasing their recently completed Civic Centre, part of the £3.4 billion ($5.2bn) Wembley City project in north west London. The Civic Centre consolidates all publicly accessible council facilities:


----------



## SE9

*Wimbledon Masterplan* | Wimbledon SW19

UK forum thread: LONDON | Wimbledon Masterplan | Proposed

The Wimbledon Masterplan has taken a step forward with the appointment of several consultants: Team picked for Wimbledon tennis club revamp

- *Structural Engineer:* Foreman Roberts

- *Environmental Engineer:* Atelier Ten

- *Planning Consultants:* Rolfe Judd

- *Transport Planner:* Vectos

- *Crowd Management Specialists:* Movement Strategies


----------



## SE9

*New Ludgate* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: New Ludgate | City of London | 9 fl | U/C

Developer Land Securities has committed to building New Ludgate, a new office development in the City of London: Land Securities Commits to $400 Million London Project

This confirmation means that construction will commence this summer and be complete in Spring 2015:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tycoon gives £10 million for huge extension at Tate Modern*

-- _Link to London Evening Standard article_ --

An international shipping magnate has made a £10 million donation to Tate Modern — one of the largest private gifts for the art gallery’s extension. Eyal Ofer said he wanted “one of the world’s great public art institutions” to remain accessible and inspire people’s curiosity.

The donation from his Eyal Ofer Family Foundation means the Tate has raised 85 per cent of the funds that are needed for the £215 million 10-storey extension, which will increase space by 60 per cent. It is due to open by 2016.

Mr Ofer, 63, whose wealth is estimated at £4 billion, said: “Institutions like these offer the perfect forum for connecting people from around the world, helping to educate and enrich their lives. It’s important for me and my family to help ensure the Tate Modern continues to thrive and remain accessible to a wide and varied audience.”

The gallery was developed out of the Bankside power station, and visitor numbers have soared from two million visitors a year to 5.3 million.

Israeli-born Mr Ofer, who has homes in London, Monaco and New York, succeeded his late father Sammy as head of the Zodiac shipping firm. Mr Ofer senior — who volunteered to serve with the Royal Navy during the Second World War — gave £20 million for a new wing at the National Maritime Museum in Greenwich and got an honorary knighthood.

Son Eyal was one of the backers of the Queen’s £1 million Diamond Jubilee rowbarge, Gloriana. Tate director Sir Nicholas Serota said: “It is wonderful to see such outstanding philanthropy continuing from one generation to the next. Their generosity will help to make Tate Modern a truly 21st century museum.”

The Tate is to rename the exhibition space on level 3 of the main building as the Eyal Ofer Galleries. Construction of the extension is well under way, including a bridge across the turbine hall that will link the level 4 galleries to the new building.


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## SO143

*London skyscraper may be redesigned to trap and convert air pollution into biofuel*

The Royal College of Arts (RCA) may see one of its students radically change London’s skyline in the future. Dezeen has reported that Chang-Yeob Lee, an architecture masters student of RCA, wants to completely redesign the look of London’s BT Tower sometime in the future by adding exterior carbon fibre and steel rigging, which will be designed to capture and convert air pollution into sustainable fuel. The tower currently is used for telecommunication, but may just see a new avatar as an eco-skyscraper if Lee has his way.

The BT tower stands at a height of 581 feet, which makes it one of the tallest buildings in the city. In that regard, the building is idle to collect soot and other fine particles as well carbon emissions. According to Lee, the rigging will contain titanium dioxide nanotubes, which has the ability to turn carbon dioxide into natural gas using sunlight and water. The system, overall, should be able to produce methanol in amounts to the tune of 100 metric tonnes per year.

http://tech2.in.com/news/weird/lond...and-convert-air-pollution-into-biofuel/906716

69005894


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Mayor approves £8bn Earls Court plan*
> 
> *Plans for a 77-acre redevelopment in Earls Court and West Kensington have been approved by the Mayor of London.*
> 
> The ambitious proposals drawn up by Sir Terry Farrell will see the famous Earls Court Exhibition Centre demolished along with two housing estates.
> 
> This will pave the way for developer Capital & Counties to build 7,500 new homes across four new residential districts in West London.
> 
> Proposals also include include offices, leisure, hotel and retail space, as well as a new primary school, library, an integrated health centre and 5-acre public park.
> 
> The 10million sq ft plan is so large that it stretches across two London boroughs, which have already given outline approval despite some opposition from residents in the area.
> 
> London mayor Boris Johnson said: “I’m in no doubt that the development will provide a massive boost not just to this part of the capital, but to London’s wider economy as well.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/07/04/london-mayor-approves-8bn-earls-court-plan/


----------



## SE9

*The Stage Shoreditch* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: The Stage Shoreditch | Hackney | 38 fl | Proposed

The Stage Shoreditch, a 38 storey tower and 250 seater open air theatre, was approved last night: Curtain theatre Shakespeare plan approved


----------



## bonquiqui

is it that subway with big aquarium in the last pic or just a big digital screen


----------



## SE9

It's a glass-fronted subway.


----------



## LondonFox

PortoNuts said:


> *Tycoon gives £10 million for huge extension at Tate Modern*
> 
> -- _Link to London Evening Standard article_ --
> 
> An international shipping magnate has made a £10 million donation to Tate Modern — one of the largest private gifts for the art gallery’s extension. Eyal Ofer said he wanted “one of the world’s great public art institutions” to remain accessible and inspire people’s curiosity.
> 
> The donation from his Eyal Ofer Family Foundation means the Tate has raised 85 per cent of the funds that are needed for the £215 million 10-storey extension, which will increase space by 60 per cent. It is due to open by 2016.
> 
> Mr Ofer, 63, whose wealth is estimated at £4 billion, said: “Institutions like these offer the perfect forum for connecting people from around the world, helping to educate and enrich their lives. It’s important for me and my family to help ensure the Tate Modern continues to thrive and remain accessible to a wide and varied audience.”
> 
> The gallery was developed out of the Bankside power station, and visitor numbers have soared from two million visitors a year to 5.3 million.
> 
> Israeli-born Mr Ofer, who has homes in London, Monaco and New York, succeeded his late father Sammy as head of the Zodiac shipping firm. Mr Ofer senior — who volunteered to serve with the Royal Navy during the Second World War — gave £20 million for a new wing at the National Maritime Museum in Greenwich and got an honorary knighthood.
> 
> Son Eyal was one of the backers of the Queen’s £1 million Diamond Jubilee rowbarge, Gloriana. Tate director Sir Nicholas Serota said: “It is wonderful to see such outstanding philanthropy continuing from one generation to the next. Their generosity will help to make Tate Modern a truly 21st century museum.”
> 
> The Tate is to rename the exhibition space on level 3 of the main building as the Eyal Ofer Galleries. Construction of the extension is well under way, including a bridge across the turbine hall that will link the level 4 galleries to the new building.



And people in the UK always want to punish the rich... :no:


----------



## UK86

LondonFox said:


> And people in the UK always want to punish the rich... :no:


I wouldn't be ashamed of my wealth if I had worked hard for it.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

LondonFox said:


> And people in the UK always want to punish the rich... :no:


No, they just want them to pay their fair share. The rich are the people who have benefited most from society, and therefore they should recognise that and be decent enough to give something back.


----------



## SO143

*Mayor warns over £1.25 billion Earls Court regeneration plans*

A cross-party coalition of City Hall politicians has urged Boris Johnson to defer his decision on plans to demolish an exhibition centre in west London estimated to be worth around £1.25billion to the capital’s economy.

The Mayor is due to make his decision over proposals to redevelop Earls Court Exhibition Centre, which will see 8,000 flats rise up in its place, by July 4.

But representatives from three out of four of the parties on the London Assembly have signed a letter telling the Mayor it is “imperative” he holds off until December this year.

They argue the economic case for keeping the exhibition centre, which attracts an estimated 1.5million visitors annually, has been “understated”.

The letter adds there is also a strong case for saving a rail depot set for demolition under the plans, which have been submitted in a joint application by Hammersmith & Fulham and Kensington & Chelsea borough councils.

http://www.london24.com/news/mayor_warned_over_earls_court_regeneration_plans_1_2261019


----------



## the spliff fairy

phoenixboi08 said:


> What's the general mood in London about these new massive developments?
> 
> I know there's quite an undersupply of good (or affordable, i guess) space in the city. So are these seen as good trends overall? Either that 1) it's a massive addition to the housing stock or 2) will free up older space?
> 
> It's interesting to see the different policy, and outcomes, between London and NYC.
> 
> Though, it definitely seems like London has had suppressed demand a lot longer than in NYC. Their problem on this side is trying to figure out how to avoid gentrification.


In 2011 they realised how much London had grown since the last census a decade before, having underestimated by a few hundred thousand. In short an average 85,000 growth a year (and even higher in the metro), or 5-6x the growth of NYC in the same period. Neither did this count the estimated 604,000 illegal immigrants in the city, nor the thousands more who do not have to register whether EU 'visitors' or the new foreign millionaire class. 

Adding to all this is the housing market where people hold on as long as they can to their city house now to make a profit, rather than the traditional pattern of retiring or moving to the suburbs anytime on having kids, or getting a good enough job to afford the commute. Housing will only go onto the market in masses after a first initial dip before the periodic bubble bursts, and before it starts reforming. In other words more people staying, and more kids being born within the city rather than in the 'burbs (it needs to add 88,000 new primary school places each year, and demand will still outstrip supply by 2016 with an estimated 188,000 children unable to find a school place by then). 

Compounding this rising population is the relatively lowrise cityscape, a protected Green Belt - and at first, seemingly low density stats. Look closer though and you'll notice residents suffer the smallest homes in the West (25% smaller than Japan even), and that every building, even if it's one of the thousands of small terraced houses is often made up of bedsits, houseshares and subdivided apartments. The rest of the land tends to get devoted to green space (a whopping 37% parkland, the highest rate of any city of its size), and a further 1/8 is ex-industrial docklands, now being colonised. In other words London is traditionally high density (residentially), along the lines of a New York urban area - even without a Manhattan style highrise and residential centre. It has little choice but to go highrise, and to build on brownfield sites.

The increasing densification of London 2000-2011










Since the 2011 census what Ive noticed in so short a time are high density residential plans akin to HK style highrises, here in Vauxhall, upgraded to in North Greenwich and Wembley, and a new one for Woolwich. It's likely we'll see much more of them to come, probably Stratford and Lambeth next, well out of sight of the 14 protected viewing corridors of the UNESCO sites that's kept the centre lowrise. If HS2 gets approved Old Oak and a whole bunch of stuff out west too.


----------



## SE9

bonquiqui said:


> brilliant work as usual SE9
> by the way do you know if the Garden Embassy in UC now ?


Embassy Gardens is indeed under construction. Posted yesterday by PortoNuts: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105293389&postcount=6917


----------



## the spliff fairy

New legislation put through is now allowing the Green Belt to be built on. It's controversial whether the Green Belts have saved the cities and towns from vast blankets of LA-style suburbia, or made an even larger half-high density urban, half-rural fabric that stretches across the country. If you imagine the NYC CSA at 3/4 its population density, then multiply it 3x in size and youve got a good picture of much of England, which would count as the world's fourth densest (sizeable) country if it was one, and the densest in the West. Take away the large expanses in the north and west and England manages to fit near 50 million in an area the size of Maine. 

Note the light pink peppering of postwar and new developments that's created the endless rural-urban patchwork (it's not really 'green' or a 'belt' at all). These immediate exurbs count 20.3 million in 10,500 sq miles, with the central built up area at 9.6 million. While the city proper grew by 850,000 the CSA outside it grew by 1,050,000. The demographics of these people will ensure their children will be sent into London for years to come - and why it'll need to be perpetually building in the next few decades.


----------



## the spliff fairy

SSC's double post machine.


----------



## SE9

Over the last 20 years, and especially the last 10, population growth has been phenomenal. Within the city limits alone:

*1991:* 6,829,300

+7%

*2001:* 7,322,400

+12%

*2011:* 8,174,100


----------



## potto

tall buildings at least allow us to have some cake and eat it... reduced impact on green field sites including parks and generous living space allowance. 

Would be interesting to see if more tall buildings end up being proposed if when minimum space standards are introduced and if when the private rent market becomes tightend up


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> Over the last 20 years, and especially the last 10, population growth has been phenomenal. Within the city limits alone:
> 
> *1991:* 6,829,300
> 
> +7%
> 
> *2001:* 7,322,400
> 
> +12%
> 
> *2011:* 8,174,100


Not far of its pre-war peak of 8.6 million (before evacuation, war and suburbanisation).


----------



## SE9

the spliff fairy said:


> Not far of its pre-war peak of 8.6 million (before evacuation, war and suburbanisation).


That'll be topped in a couple of years. The ONS estimate for London's population in 2012 was 8,308,369.


----------



## SE9

*London Heathrow Airport* | 3rd Runway Proposal

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748

Heathrow Airport has this morning submitted its proposals for a 3rd runway at the airport. The proposals explore 3 possible runway sites: Heathrow submits third runway plan to Davies Commission

North proposal










North West proposal










South West proposal


----------



## SE9

*The Shard* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407549

It has been announced today that Al Jazeera will open a new studio in The Shard. They are the first confirmed commercial tenant in the tower, in what is being described as the biggest letting deal in London for 8 years: Al Jazeera to open a new studio in The Shard










Al Jazeera currently broadcast their English language news channel from their broadacting centre in Knightsbridge, London:


----------



## bonquiqui

good new for the shard and great for Aljazeera to have an office at such a fabulous high tech building


----------



## 11001001

That is good news for Shard and this is interesting, I wonder if it relates to the old Three Spires site?



> Mr Sellar also said two new apartment towers would be built between The Place and Shard designed by original architect Renzo Piano.


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/al-jazeera-to-open-new-tv-studio-in-the-shard-8713331.html


----------



## Mr Bricks

SE9 said:


> Over the last 20 years, and especially the last 10, population growth has been phenomenal. Within the city limits alone:
> 
> *1991:* 6,829,300
> 
> +7%
> 
> *2001:* 7,322,400
> 
> +12%
> 
> *2011:* 8,174,100


In a few years London might become the largest city in the western world.


----------



## SE9

Mr Bricks said:


> In a few years London might become the largest city in the western world.


At the 2012 estimate, London was 8,308,369 and New York was 8,336,697. The difference in rate of growth should see London gain that title as early as next year.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^in terms of city proper, Moscow at 12 million.


----------



## SE9

Moscow isn't considered the 'Western World' nor does it consider itself as such.


----------



## Damo

Hello,

Watched an Imagine Documentary about the Architect Richard Rogers the other night. Was fascinating to learn about the early partnerships/friendships between Rogers, Renzo Piano (The Shard) & Norman Foster as well as the influences that led The Lloyds Building & Leadenhall. Here's the iPlayer link, if those of you in The UK are interested.......

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b009228r/imagine..._Autumn_2007_Richard_Rogers_Inside_Out/


----------



## DaeguDuke

SE9 said:


> At the 2012 estimate, London was 8,308,369 and New York was 8,336,697. The difference in rate of growth should see London gain that title as early as next year.


Except that NYC isn't just the 'city proper'. If there was such a thing as "Greater NYC" you'd be looking at about 18mill. No competition :-D


----------



## Ghostface79

DaeguDuke said:


> Except that NYC isn't just the 'city proper'. If there was such a thing as "Greater NYC" you'd be looking at about 18mill. No competition :-D


You're absolutely right, London itself has a population about 3 Million people compared to NYC's 8 Million. If there was such a thing as Greater NYC that number would be well around the 18 Million according to statistics.


----------



## hugh

SE9, as always many thanks for the updates.


----------



## metroranger

London Heathrow Airport | 3rd Runway Proposal

North proposal










Northwest proposal










Southwest proposal










Interesting to see the southwest proposal for the third runway is not mutually exclusive from the north/northwest proposals and leaves room for a fourth.
That is still two runways behind Schipol, how long until the campaign for the fourth runway begins? I hate to agree with Boris but an Isle of Grain hub with an extended Crossrail and HS1 connection is looking the better option and perhaps any loss of earnings in the area will balanced by increase in property prices when the noise is gone.


----------



## ramakrishna1984

*London Mayer vs Heathrow Airport*

The Mayor of London Boris Johnson wants to shut down Heathrow Airport to build a Garden City ( *source* ) This is what he thinks " The closure of Heathrow, Europe's largest airport, would be a "fantastic opportunity for London" to develop a garden city or a new royal borough, the mayor has said as he outlined plans for a new £50bn hub in the south-east. " Also he is proposing to build a new four runway hub ( *source* ) at three possible locations for the hub airport include at outer estuary airport off the Kent coast, dubbed 'Boris Island', built entirely on reclaimed land, an inner estuary on the Isle of Grain, as well as the expansion of Stansted Airport in Essex.

what do you think ... are they really shut down heathrow????? :bash:


----------



## TheMoses

DaeguDuke said:


> Except that NYC isn't just the 'city proper'. If there was such a thing as "Greater NYC" you'd be looking at about 18mill. No competition :-D





Ghostface79 said:


> You're absolutely right, London itself has a population about 3 Million people compared to NYC's 8 Million. If there was such a thing as Greater NYC that number would be well around the 18 Million according to statistics.



Er, no. I have no idea what you mean by London itself being 3 million. Inner London is about that - but then if London is only inner London then New York is only Manhattan. Greater London is the city proper really. It's called Greater London to distinguish it from the City of London (pop. 7,400) which is the square mile that was originally London way back in the middle ages.

The statistic of 18 million is for New York's metro area. According to wikipedia this has a population of 18.897 million in an area of 11,842 sq mi.

There is no direct comparison for London because the UK doesn't use metro areas. However, if we take London plus the home counties (those counties that border Greater London - Kent, Essex, Surrey, Hertfordshire, Berkshire, Buckinghamshire) that is a population of 15.540 million in 5,952 sq mi.

To get to an area of comparable to the New York metro area you would have to further include Hampshire, West and East Sussex, Cambridgeshire and Oxfordshire which bring the total population to 20.375 million in an area of 11,183 sq mi.

Also, interesting to note: I lived in Hampshire for a while whilst working in London. The train to London everyday was rammed, quite often I had to stand. There were four trains an hour with eight carriages each. So I'd feel reasonably confident in saying the London metro area stretches at least partly into Hampshire.


----------



## SE9

^ Exactly.

The city proper population of NYC and London are both 8.3 million. 

Metropolitan areas are calculated differently around the world, and in cases like the UK not calculated at all. You can only genuinely compare two cities' metropolitan statistics if they're judged using the same statistical body and criteria, which isn't the case for New York and London. Interestingly, for the area that the New York metro area constitutes (11,842 sq mi), London has a population of over 20 million.





hugh said:


> SE9, as always many thanks for the updates.


No problem, more new (high profile) updates expected today!


----------



## DaeguDuke

TheMoses said:


> There is no direct comparison for London because the UK doesn't use metro areas.


Not everyday but you can look up statistics as such. Eg, Edinburgh is only about 500k but there are about 1mil in the metro area. Definitions differ, and there are a lot of arguments about what constitues a metro area but they include things like %of people who work in the urban core, density, contiguous built up area, shared infrastructure, housing etc. For what Greater London describes (and for that matter 'Greater Paris") is the metro area. Describing the city itself wouldn't be the square mile, nor would it be Manhatten.



TheMoses said:


> However, if we take London plus the home counties (those counties that border Greater London - Kent, Essex, Surrey, Hertfordshire, Berkshire, Buckinghamshire) that is a population of 15.540 million in 5,952 sq mi.
> 
> 
> TheMoses said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a single continuous built up area where the majority work within the city. Those are outlying commuter towns. Difference between a commuter town and a metro area is a lot of people go back and forth. Most people who live in those areas will work in them. What percentage of people reverse commute from London to these places? A lot of people in Brooklyn work in Manhatten and crucially the opposite is also true.
> 
> 
> 
> TheMoses said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get to an area of comparable to the New York metro area you would have to further include Hampshire, West and East Sussex, Cambridgeshire and Oxfordshire which bring the total population to 20.375 million
> 
> 
> 
> For NYC you'd be looking at what the Americans term a CSA which would include large parts of New Jersey and Connecticut.
> 
> More people live in NYC, it's not a competition. If it were then I could point out that this is specifically the "western hemisphere" and for the whole world London would be about 18th
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Quicksilver

TheMoses said:


> Also, interesting to note: I lived in Hampshire for a while whilst working in London. The train to London everyday was rammed, quite often I had to stand. There were four trains an hour with eight carriages each. So I'd feel reasonably confident in saying the London metro area stretches at least partly into Hampshire.


Same for Cambridge, the trains are packed each morning and evening and this is city which is good 60 miles away from London city center.


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/

An additional 5 storey height increase to the South Bank Tower plans was approved yesterday. This takes the total height increase to 11 storeys: South Bank Tower: council approves 5 extra floors and collects £5m


----------



## SE9

*Shell Centre* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://shellcentredialogue.com/

It has been announced this morning that demolition work on the Shell Centre site will begin this year: Work to start on massive Shell Centre rebuild


----------



## Langur

SE9 said:


> Interestingly, for the area that the New York metro area constitutes (11,842 sq mi), London has a population of over 20 million


London's commuter rail network through this metro region hinterland is also vastly more extensive than New York's.


----------



## the spliff fairy

London commuter towns, most of which is within an hour's train ride to the 12 main city terminals.

This is precisely the 'problem' of the Green Belt that the jury's currently out on, it's prevented blanket suburban sprawl (low density) but it's created an even larger
blanket peppering of commuter satellites (high density):










updated map (new 13th terminal at Stratford and high speed rail):

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/static/documents/content/London_South_East.pdf


and a repost from the last page - the Green Belt has created high density pockets across the board (new developments in light pink, reaching saturation
stage in the west especially). Expect it to become even more dense - although the city grew by 850,000 in the last decade, the metro outside it,
since this picture was taken, has grown by over a million, forcing in new legislation to allow building on the protected land:


----------



## Langur

Birmingham said:


>


Elegant Norman Foster design. I'll add that to my list of favourite upcoming high-rise projects, ranked no 5...

1) One Nine Elms = 200m & 161m
2) W.R. Berkley at 52-54 Lime Street = 192m
3) Baltimore Wharf Tower = 150m
4) Manhattan Loft Gardens = 143m
5) Principal Place = 161m
6) 257 City Road Basin = 115m
7) 145 City Road = 134m
8) Arrowhead Quay = 183m & 170m
9) Canada Water site C/E = 150m
10) 250 City Road = 155m
11) Heron Plaza = 135m
12) City Pride = 239m
13) Vauxhall Square = 2x 168m


----------



## SE9

*240 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457359

Cladding near the top of the tower, situated near the South Bank Tower above:


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Two big highrise schemes announced yesterday. As well as the two-tower development planned in the Shard's vicinity, there is also plans for a redevelopment of the site pictured below, to the immediate south of Canary Wharf:










The current plan is for three buildings and the renovation of one of the existing buildings. Two of the new buildings are intended as towers of 250m (80 floors) and 130m (35 floors). The tallest would be quite comfortably the highest building in the wharf if built to that height.

So far only a scoping opinion has been submitted, so the plans could change.

*Link* to article.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Jesus, just been in the London thread in the French section of SSC and the pathetic, childish trolling of 3 or 4 members in there regards London is just unbelievable.hno:

If you ever want proof of just how insanely jealous they are of London's success, then pay a visit, and even if you have to use Google translate, it will quickly become clear what a sad bunch of bitter douche bags they are.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Thanks for all that info.

It now all comes together why they're pushing CrossRail and Thameslink through. 

To put it in context, if we were to look at a map of NYC's population density, I'd hazard a guess that there would be a huge pinnacle around Manhattan and it would drop precipitously (comparatively) across the Greater NYC area (i.e. the central boroughs are extremely dense, the outer boroughs less so, and the commuter areas in Northern NJ/etc even less).

A:










However, it seems (from what I am gathering) that London is more like a few other cities (like, LA for example) in that the density in the central areas holds a lot more evenly across the entire city/metro area. 
That is not to say LA is as dense as London (for the few who I _know_ will miss the point hno but that it is actually denser when you account for the whole rather than solely the center (i.e. not being able to see the forest for the trees).

B:
*(I'd like to find a similar visualization to explore whether or not this is the case.)*

That's the consensus that we're beginning to see in NY and around many other cities in the US: to develop more evenly across metro areas, building up highly concentrated nodes connected to each other. 

I honestly sounds a bit "Garden City-ish," but all-in-all it's probably more TOD than anything else.

Anyways, not to derail the thread or anything, I just think what's going on in London is pivotal and not very many people are talking about it...


----------



## potto

the spliff fairy said:


> London commuter towns, most of which is within an hour's train ride to the 12 main city terminals.
> 
> This is precisely the 'problem' of the Green Belt that the jury's currently out on, it's prevented blanket suburban sprawl (low density) but it's created an even larger
> blanket peppering of commuter satellites (high density):


To be fair city depopulation and New Town expansion were later government economic policy for other reasons mainly to disperse poverty due to industrial collapse and perceived poor housing conditions (culmination of the garden city ideology and modernist restructuring). I consider this phenomena separate to the green belt policy which was brought in much earlier like you said to stop sprawl and was more a product of public protest. 

It could have been an entirely feasible alternate history where the green belt existed but greater London densified and increased in population, leaving the new towns as villages during the same period if the politics was different.


----------



## bonquiqui

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Jesus, just been in the London thread in the French section of SSC and the pathetic, childish trolling of 3 or 4 members in there regards London is just unbelievable.hno:
> 
> If you ever want proof of just how insanely jealous they are of London's success, then pay a visit, and even if you have to use Google translate, it will quickly become clear what a sad bunch of bitter douche bags they are.


that's why they keep adding 5000 and 10000 views to the Paris International section all the time don't worry about them their brains are stewed in their own bitter and twisted hatred hno:


----------



## bonquiqui

I have always hated that Canary wharf building it looks like a sad plasticy Moorish House I am glad its going to go and hopefully will get something decent and pleasing to the eye


----------



## SE9

phoenixboi08 said:


> *(I'd like to find a similar visualization to explore whether or not this is the case.)*


----------



## DaeguDuke

Quicksilver said:


> Same for Cambridge, the trains are packed each morning and evening and this is city which is good 60 miles away from London city center.


Yeah, the 18 carriage 8tph trains from Daejeon to Seoul (90miles away) are packed all the time too. Doesn't mean they're the same city or metro area. A metro area has people moving in both directions throughout the day, shared facilities ie schools, health,full public transport (bus, subway, train, taxi), power, entertainment. Cambridge is not in Londons metropolitan area so isn't part of the city statistics. Rough figures but London is about 8mill, NYC 18mill, Tokyo 35mill.


----------



## PortoNuts

Glassy buildings next to railway lines. :cheers:



SE9 said:


> *240 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457359
> 
> Cladding near the top of the tower, situated near the South Bank Tower above:


----------



## Ghostface79

Cool Graph! Nice finding SE9! I've been trying to do some research on the subject and I gotta say, i can't come up with a definite answer in order to compare the populations of London and NYC. You guys are absolutely right in a sense that there is no comparable way of comparing population in both cities, mostly because of geographic reasons. My definition of what defines the city of NY seems to be competely different from what you guys define London as, but if you stick to the pure definition of city limits, you can check anywhere you want, NYC is about 8 Mill and London about 3 Mill. Bottom line is, if the professionals themselves can't agree on a single way to compare the two cities, I can't make an argument on either side of the issue.
I do wanna point out that there are quite a number of people commuting from as far as Philadelphia, Connecticut and Long island just to name a few on a daily basis, that doesn't mean it's part of NYC, tho u can argue that it's part of its metropolitan area.


----------



## the spliff fairy

seriously where on earth is the 3 million figure for London coming from?????

You realise 'Greater London', of 8.3 million, is really just the smaller *city proper* (equivalent to the 5 boroughs) and that large parts of the contiguous urban area continue outside? It's only called 'Greater' London (and not 'smaller' London) to differentiate it from the medieval 'City of London' that's only one square mile around St Pauls Cathedral. If it wan't for that medieval moniker Greater London would be renamed 'City of London', and the Southeast Region (read: metro) would probably become known as Greater London.

Also the idea of a 'metro' in the US is worked out by (estimated) commuter rates, either way, that add up to only 25%, and some as low as 10% (and not even into the source city). NYC's metro is one such example of exceptionalism - as far afield as whole counties in Pennsylvania (Pike) fall into the category merely because they receive or are part of NYC's 'television designated market area', with nothing on commuting.

As mentioned before if you applied this to the London Southeast region you'd get just as inflated catchment areas and similar population - and why CSA's aren't used in the UK. Due to the increased commute levels in the UK (just look at that rail map fer Chrissakes) practically all the CSA's of the large towns and cities would be overlapping, and thus create one amorphous monster.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

the spliff fairy said:


> seriously where on earth is the 3 million figure for London coming from?????


Ignore it, probably just Brisavoine trolling London under his new account name after his banning.


----------



## bonquiqui

3 millions for London really that makes Casablanca morocco bigger than London 
this is has to be the funniest thing I have ever read in this forum since I joined in really funny


----------



## Ghostface79

boy, you guys take it personal don't you? nobody's dissing London, I have figures that don't necessarily differ to your own, but in the end it comes to what we define as city limits, which obviously differ. I was actually enjoying leaning from some of you guys about the structure of London compared to NYC, but I'll leave it there cause this discussion is killing the fun. 
As far as facts, how about you look at databases from your own census. here's a link to the UK 2013 Census. I'm sure all of us are eductated enough to understand the difference between "Inner London" and "Outer London"?! Facts are facts, athough I do understand how complex London's structure is. Check out the "Region and Coutry Profile" and scroll down to London. It was fun all!
http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/datasets-...tion=none&newquery=london+population+estimate


----------



## RobH

No city limits of London would encompass a 3m population though, just because the census might divide London in that way doesn't mean it's a well-recognised boundary. Inner London and Outer London are meaningless as far as city limits are concerned now. The Spliff Fairy's explanation about the City, Greater London, and the London metro (i.e. the South East) is spot on. London IS Greater London for all intents and purposes, and its population is more or less 8m.


----------



## the spliff fairy

'Inner London' is equivalent to a Manhattan. It's not a city proper, nor a physical boundary. It's merely the INNER. CITY.


----------



## Ghostface79

and nobody is disputing that! again city limitations for NYC and London are obviously quite different and if we stick to the strict city limit as in NYC the number for London is 3 Mill, that's all I was pointing out; tho when the complexity of London's geography is taken into account the number is 8 Mill. But we're beating a dead horse here, I think everybody's point have been made, I'll live it there and keep enjoying new developments in London.
And NYC as an INNER CITY is comprised of 5 boroughs not just manhattan.


----------



## the spliff fairy

a rough idea of some the contiguous city that spreads out past the white outlines of both 'Inner' London and 'Greater' London. The large Metro area ( and the fingers of urbanity contiguous with the city and that stretch out much further) are not shown as it would not be able to fit on the screen.

Once again THIS IS NOT A METRO/ CSA MAP











-Geddit????


----------



## the spliff fairy

This would be a metro/ CSA map, though most of it is still off screen. Compare it with above and youll see how much the city spreads past even that map, with tendrils east down the river, west well into the Home Counties, south into Surrey and north along the reservoirs.


----------



## streetscapeer

Greater London (8.3 million) is what most people here consider to make up most of either the metropolitan area or urban area of London.

For New York City (8.3 million), most people consider it to be just the core of a vast and extensive metropolitan and contiguous urban area; one that makes up less than half of the total urban area.


Alternatively, if we were to come up with a measurement for the core of a city (perhaps the largest contiguous area of a city with at least a certain defined percentage higher than the urban area's average density, or some other definition) then New York's core population is surely greater than London's. I'm sure London-boosters will find some way to not agree.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think that's a given. What we're arguing here is that London isnt bloody 3 million! Nor is it's city proper population of 8.3 million it's 'metro'. That would make it smaller than Athens.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Oh and 'Greater London' falls well short of the urban population, and the contiguous one, and godammit the metro one.

Does noone understand that for the 17th time... 'Greater' London doesnt mean the greater city. It doesnt even mean 'the city'. It means... the smaller city.


----------



## streetscapeer

the spliff fairy said:


> 'Inner London' is equivalent to a Manhattan. It's not a city proper, nor a physical boundary. It's merely the INNER. CITY.


When New Yorkers hear "innercity" they consider that New York City... That's the point. When you consider the innercity of both metros/urban areas, New York's is clearly larger.


----------



## RobH

Yep, you've missed the point streetscapeer. The last four of five posts by TSF have been spot on, and nothing to do with London boosting.


----------



## streetscapeer

Anyway, I love London and can't wait to go back to visit.. I think both cities are the centers of the world!


----------



## the spliff fairy

erm ok. Just re-read the posts.


----------



## streetscapeer

the spliff fairy said:


> Oh and 'Greater London' falls well short of the urban population, and the contiguous one, and godammit the metro one.
> 
> Does noone understand that for the 17th time... 'Greater' London doesnt mean the greater city. It doesnt even mean 'the city'. It means... the smaller city.


I think my posts make it clear that I don't consider Greater London equivalent to metro area or urban area. Remember, I said that Greater London (8.3mil) makes up significantly more of the whole urban area of London than New York City does with its urban area. That is beacause New York City is considered just the core/inner city of the whole urban region, whereas from my visits to London, I've felt that Greater London encompasses much more than just the core/inner city.


----------



## the spliff fairy

argh. I didnt mean you!


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> London being compared to NYC icard:


Firstly, poor attempt at derailing a thread.

Secondly, New York and London are peers on so many levels.

Finally, the thread is for posting or commenting on projects and construction in London. Feel free to do so.


----------



## RobH

I hadn't seen a post of yours for a while in this forum Axel. Shame you had to spoil that.


----------



## LondonFox

SE9 said:


> Firstly, poor attempt at derailing a thread.
> 
> Secondly, New York and London are peers on so many levels.
> 
> Finally, the thread is for posting or commenting on projects and construction in London. Feel free to do so.



Exactly, music, theatre, finance, art, film, media, science, medicine, community, culture.... London and New York are true sister cities their hearts beat the same tune. One just happens to be a Skyscraper city, the other a historical one.

There's a reason that the 1 billion US embassy is being built in London and not somewhere else.


----------



## DaeguDuke

LondonFox said:


> There's a reason that the 1 billion US embassy is being built in London and not somewhere else.


Call me old fashioned but its kinda traditional to build embassies outside of your own country... All this implies is that we Brits are cheapskates when it comes to our embassy buildings


----------



## SE9

^ He's referring to the $1bn embassy being built in London, not a regular spec embassy.


----------



## SE9

*2012 Olympic Games* | 1 Year Anniversary

London forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1586

Tonight is the 1 year anniversary of the 2012 Olympics, hosted in Stratford, London. Regarded as the best games ever staged by many, including adversary and former host Australia - The Australian, Sydney Morning Herald, Brisbane Times - London became the first city to host the Olympics 3 times:











Olympics 2012 by Bakis is Nearly Back, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium Panoramic II by mk matt, on Flickr


Following the Olympics, the Olympic Park has undergone an extensive redevelopment. The new park will officially reopen soon as the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park: 

- *Los Angeles Times:* London - Move over, royal baby: City readies for opening of park

In the past few weeks, parts of the park have already been used for music concerts and festivals, including the Wireless Festival last weekend:




















Yahoo! Wireless Festival 2013 - Friday, Day 1 by YahooWirelessPhotographer, on Flickr


Yahoo! Wireless Festival 2013 - Saturday, Day 2 by YahooWirelessPhotographer, on Flickr


Yahoo! Wireless Festival 2013 - Saturday, Day 2 by YahooWirelessPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

Stunning pix SE9 it was a wonderful game we loved here in Morocco


----------



## SE9

bonquiqui said:


> Stunning pix SE9 it was a wonderful game we loved here in Morocco


Excellent 

I was lucky enough to have unrestricted access to the Olympic Park before and during the Olympics. It was a great experience, and I'm excited to see how the public park will look once reopened!

Some photos I took of the park a few days before the Games began, and before the public could access it (hence why it looks so quiet):


Olympic Park - Stratford E20 by SE9 London, on Flickr


Olympic Stadium | Olympic Park - Stratford E20 by SE9 London, on Flickr


Olympic Park - Stratford E20 by SE9 London, on Flickr


Olympic Park - Stratford E20 | Athletes' Village by SE9 London, on Flickr


More on my flickr. It'll be interesting to see the changes between then and now.


----------



## gehenaus

^ Bloody hell, how did you manage that?
Went to wireless the other day, was great, helped somewhat by the weather.


----------



## bonquiqui

Is the park gonna be open to the public again this summer or is it later this year ?


----------



## desertpunk

*~ Stay On Topic Guys ~*

Or bad things will happen!





@SE9: great job on these updates! London so full of amazing stuff: mind=blown!


----------



## SE9

Cheers desertpunk, and thanks for cleaning things up!


----------



## SE9

bonquiqui said:


> Is the park gonna be open to the public again this summer or is it later this year ?


It will reopen this month 

26th July: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/


----------



## SE9

gehenaus said:


> ^ Bloody hell, how did you manage that?
> Went to wireless the other day, was great, helped somewhat by the weather.


That would be telling 

Wireless looked good from the videos I saw. After staging it there, I think the organisers much prefer the Olympic Park to Hyde Park. Which day did you attend?


----------



## Bligh

I watched the Opening Ceremony in hospital while recovering from a operation. It was magical (with the help of the Morphine haha).

Truly the greatest Olympics ever held - and the "Inspire a Generation" theme has definitely been proven and worked upon. British sport in youth has rocketed and British culture is dominating the world. 

The Opening and Closing ceremonies were truly British - didn't try to copy Beijing and didn't want to. It was unique, it was a story, it was multi-cultured, it was a show, it was a wonder, it was British. 

Cannot WAIT to visit the park for myself. Thank you London.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

*Property developer says central London is booming*

FTSE 250 property company Shaftesbury, which owns shops, restaurants and cafes in the West End, sees strong demand pushing up rents

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/jul/23/central-london-end-booming-property-developer


----------



## Bligh

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> *Property developer says central London is booming*
> 
> FTSE 250 property company Shaftesbury, which owns shops, restaurants and cafes in the West End, sees strong demand pushing up rents
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/jul/23/central-london-end-booming-property-developer


Thats great. It's not surprising though.. 

London seems to be at the centre of the world at the moment. So much tourism and so much going on - its amazing.


----------



## Quicksilver

Visited London last Saturday, God, I felt like in China, so many people, mostly Chinese, Russian and Kazakh students and school kids (can somewhat speak and understand those languages). Even 8 a.m. Saturday train from Cambridge was packed with them. Have to wait in line for 2 hours to get on London Eye even with allocated time ticket. Just too crazy, in my mind. Effect of last year Olympic and people postponing trips to London last year because of this is clearly seen now. Tourist figures should be record this year, pretty sure about this.
However, probably not so good for locals, as I would avoid visiting London now for leasure trips until winter I guess.


----------



## bonquiqui

you are right quicksilver its heaving now but I have to say sundays are better especially the traffic free regent street its a bless.


----------



## Bligh

Quicksilver said:


> Visited London last Saturday, God, I felt like in China, so many people, mostly Chinese, Russian and Kazakh students and school kids (can somewhat speak and understand those languages). Even 8 a.m. Saturday train from Cambridge was packed with them. Have to wait in line for 2 hours to get on London Eye even with allocated time ticket. Just too crazy, in my mind. Effect of last year Olympic and people postponing trips to London last year because of this is clearly seen now. Tourist figures should be record this year, pretty sure about this.
> However, probably not so good for locals, as I would avoid visiting London now for leasure trips until winter I guess.


Personally i LOVE the buzz of when London is busy.


----------



## Bligh

Langur said:


> ^ More than just continuing momentum! The pipeline is so fat that by the end of this decade, London will build as many skyscrapers as all previous years and decades combined. We'll basically double everything we have now.


Just thinking of that gives me goosebumps... haha

This City is just so amazing.


----------



## Daviegraham

As ever wonderful updates!

When is construction on the Nine Elms towers due to start? That will surely be a recognised 3rd cluster upon completion. 

You would also hope that the redesign of the Pinnacle will be announced within the next 12 months.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> The Diamond Tower!
> 
> Another CW Tower! I love it. I was reading this article (see below) earlier about the project - I rushed on here to see if anyone knew, and of course SE9 already had posted haha. So at this rate 7 big towers could be going up by next year (hopefully)
> - 3 CW Resi Towers
> - Beetham Tower
> - 100 Bishopsgate
> - The Scalpel (Lime Street)
> - One the Elephant (Elephant & Castle Resi tower)
> 
> I'm so happy... the Skyscraper boom is still in full momentum!


Don't forget Croydon  Saffron Square has started, with the Morello Tower (173m) starting at the beginning of 2014!


----------



## Bligh

Daviegraham said:


> As ever wonderful updates!
> 
> When is construction on the Nine Elms towers due to start? That will surely be a recognised 3rd cluster upon completion.
> 
> You would also hope that the redesign of the Pinnacle will be announced within the next 12 months.


I'm not too sure... I think there are some set backs with that project. But I'm not 100% certain. 

I HOPE SO TOO! I really hope it can challenge the height of the Shard or be atleast 1000+. I know the re-design will need authorization etc etc but lets hope aye!


----------



## SE9

Daviegraham said:


> As ever wonderful updates!
> 
> When is construction on the Nine Elms towers due to start? That will surely be a recognised 3rd cluster upon completion.
> 
> You would also hope that the redesign of the Pinnacle will be announced within the next 12 months.


One Nine Elms should start very soon, before the end of the year.

Vauxhall Square towers should start in 2015.


----------



## Quicksilver

Langur said:


> ^ More than just continuing momentum! The pipeline is so fat that by the end of this decade, London will build as many skyscrapers as all previous years and decades combined. We'll basically double everything we have now.


Very positive news on economy as well:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23446056

Growth this year is already at 0.9% and if continue this way, we can finish this year close to 2% which is very good growth and much higher than any other major economy in EU and even some BRIC countries. And much higher than previously predicted for this year.

Service sector and especially hotel market (London in particular) is booming reaching pre-recession levels (ok, it was short just of 0.2% which should be already covered in July), so more hotels to come as well.


----------



## Bligh

Quicksilver said:


> Very positive news on economy as well:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23446056
> 
> Growth this year is already at 0.9% and if continue this way, we can finish this year close to 2% which is very good growth and much higher than any other major economy in EU and even some BRIC countries. And much higher than previously predicted for this year.
> 
> Service sector and especially hotel market (London in particular) is booming reaching pre-recession levels (ok, it was short just of 0.2% which should be already covered in July), so more hotels to come as well.


That's is fantastic news! If anything it's going to help the skyscraper boom!


----------



## Quicksilver

Bligh said:


> That's is fantastic news! If anything it's going to help the skyscraper boom!


Yes, I think more "home grown" money will go into the development sector as well. Plus, less jobs in public sector and more in private comparing with 2008 so more stable growth in the future, I hope.


----------



## 486

*Giant £200m snow dome planned for Stratford*










A giant snow dome to rival the largest indoor ski resort in the world is to be built next to the Olympic Park site in Stratford.

London’s first indoor ski centre will feature several runs of varying difficulty, snowboard ramps and an ice-skating rink.

It is believed the project, which will cost up to £200 million and is being funded by shopping centre developers Westfield, could be ready to open in 2015.

The longest run will be 300 metres — twice the length of the next biggest one in the UK — recreating Alpine skiing conditions. There will also be toboggan runs and snow-play zones where children and beginners can get used to the sub-zero temperatures.

The east London site is expected to provide about 20,000 square metres of piste which will be covered with thousands of tonnes of “real” snow, all year round. It will be double the size of other British snow centres at Milton Keynes and Hemel Hempstead and on a par with Ski Dubai, the world’s biggest, in the United Arab Emirates.

The Stratford snow dome aims to attract up to three million visitors a year. Westfield Stratford City will submit a planning application to the London Legacy Development Corporation by the end of the summer. Mayor Boris Johnson, announcing the plans today, said: “One year on from London's Olympic and Paralympic Games and we are defying the sceptics who prophesied a herd of white elephants.

“This weekend, elite athletics returns to the magnificent Olympic stadium and major contracts are now in place to transform the venue into a multi-sport arena. In further good news, Stratford’s status as a stunning new destination is confirmed by Westfield’s plans for a world-class indoor ski centre. This underscores the massive confidence in this area from investors which is delivering a real payback for taxpayers in terms of jobs and the regeneration of east London.”

Neale Coleman, the Mayor’s Olympic legacy czar, said the centre is expected to pull in millions of visitors a year. It comes as the Mayor confirmed the legacy development corporation is in talks with University College London to create a postgraduate campus on the Olympic Park. He also announced several multi-million-pound contracts to convert the Olympic stadium, including a £41 million deal with Balfour Beatty to put in a new roof to cover every seat in the ground and improve acoustics for matches and concerts.

This weekend the site will host world-class athletics for the Sainsbury’s Anniversary Games, marking a year since the London 2012 opening ceremony.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/giant-200m-snow-dome-planned-for-stratford-8732116.html


----------



## 486

*Three towers to come along at once*

Not one, not two, but three residential towers, all more than 700 feet tall, look set to be built on the Isle of Dogs. They will be within a few hundred yards of one another, and will in all contain more than 2300 flats. They will be worth a total of between £2.5 billion and £5 billion, if all three get built.

Here is a look at the one most likely: a 715ft tower, of 59 storeys containing 500 flats, which the Canary Wharf Group plans to build at the western end of its estate. The diamond-pattern design by architects Horden Cherry Lee has just been submitted for planning to Tower Hamlets council.

An even taller tower was last week narrowly voted through by the council’s planning committee. A 785ft skyscraper containing 825 flats has been designed by architects Squire and Partners. The 75 storeys will stand where the two-storey City Pride pub now sits.

The developer is Chalegrove Properties, a small but perfectly respectable company which made £1 million profit on turnover of £12 million in 2012. The accounts, which list Tony Bell, Wael Smadi and Karim Azem as directors, say work is due to begin in early 2014 and finish in 2019.

External funding and/or sale of equity is likely to be next on the agenda, given Chalegrove’s size — and given the City Pride tower is going to cost well north of £200 million to build. A project on amber, not green. Before moving on to what might be the tallest tower, a thought may have occurred to mathematical readers.

How come Squire and Partners can squeeze 75 floors into 785 feet but Horden Cherry Lee can only manage 59 floors in 715 feet? Answer: Canary Wharf flats will be 11 feet floor-to-floor, sacrificing eight floors for higher ceilings. The City Pride drawings show the tower will be built using the more normal floor to floor measurement of nine feet eight inches.

How many floors can you squeeze into an 820ft tower? About 80, according to reports suggesting Berkeley Group is to build Britain’s tallest residential tower at South Quay, over the water from Canary Wharf and just a two-minute stroll from the City Pride.

Reports that are a little over-excited say Berkeley, which frankly has excited these comments by producing a “scoping report” for the council suggesting the sky, in the shape of the 1000ft Civil Aviation Authority ceiling, is the limit for a tower that could hold perhaps 1000 flats.

“Our current proposals are well below 80 storeys,” said a spokesman. “The tower will be lower than One Canada Square, which will remain the tallest building in Canary Wharf.” One Canada Square is the HQ of the Canary Wharf Group — and stands 800 feet tall.

No point in annoying your powerful neighbour — and now rival.

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/markets/property-three-towers-to-come-along-at-once-8731517.html


----------



## SE9

*Metropolitan Line extension* | Croxley to Watford Junction

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440547

The extension of the Metropolitan Line to Watford Junction has been approved. The £118m project will be complete in 2016: Watford Metropolitan line Tube extension gets go-ahead











The Metropolitan Line is the world's oldest metro line, with a current annual ridership of 66.8 million: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpbsp/8882447778/


IMG_6623.jpg by tompagenet, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Station* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

The Crossrail station at Woolwich has had its funding secured, finally paving the way for full construction: Funding secured to fit out Woolwich Crossrail station











Woolwich Crossrail station box on Berkeley Homes open day by David Jones, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Construction equipment is currently being moved on-site. Photo by forumer chest:


----------



## gehenaus

The recovery and restructuring of the economy is still a bit iffy. I'd like to see more projects like the 'medical city' a few pages back, where we can start to innovate again.
Centres of research where we can do what we do best, invent things.
Tall new offices are all well and good but we need more thriving companies to fill them.


----------



## SE9

Tech City is doing well:


*London's Tech City tops UK new business chart with 15,000 new startups last year*
IT Pro Portal
July 2013​


> *London's Tech City has topped the chart for new business generation in the UK, launching over 15,000 startups in the last year alone.*
> 
> Accountancy firm UHY Hacker Young, which carried out the research, largely attributes the growth to the area's reputation as the UK's technology hub, as well as regeneration and investment in new infrastructure.
> 
> The results show that between March 2012 and March 2013, 15,720 new businesses were set up in the EC1V Silicon Roundabout area.
> 
> 5,190 startup businesses were launched in the same period across the SE1 postcode - Borough and Bermondsey - the next most prolific area in the UK for new business generation.
> 
> Colin Jones, Partner at UHY Hacker Young, said, "Clusters of expertise can be highly effective in driving new business creation. The area around Old Street has been an emerging business destination for some time thanks to relatively cheap rents, but since the internet and app industries started to colonise the area, new business creation has really taken off."
> 
> Successful Tech City startups identified by the firm include: Hailo, the international taxi app; Mind Candy, the creators of Moshi Monsters; and Stylist Pick, the online fashion boutique.
> 
> Other popular areas in the capital were Bishopsgate (E1) and Canary Wharf (E14) which between them attracted 4,900 new businesses and St. James's (SW1Y), which attracted 1,830 startups.
> 
> "It's also interesting to see how influential the City and finance still are in driving new business creation, despite the battering they took during the financial crisis. St. James's is no longer the preserve of gentlemen's clubs, it is now the backyard of the international super-rich and many former City bankers are setting up shop in the area to service that community," commented Jones.


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132










Construction update taken yesterday by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Station* | Blackfriars EC2/SE1

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759502

Blackfriars Station has officially become the world's largest solar bridge. The roof of the station, which spans the River Thames, is entirely composed of solar panels: Blackfriars Station becomes world's largest solar bridge


----------



## LondonFox

Amazing projects!


----------



## SE9

*South Kilburn regeneration* | Kilburn NW6

Regeneration site: http://www.brent.gov.uk/regeneration/south-kilburn-regeneration-programme/

Brent Council has selected its development partners for the next phase of the South Kilburn regeneration:

- *Housing Excellence:* Bouygues Development and Londonewcastle to develop mixed-use development in South Kilburn

- *Construction Enquirer:* Developers picked for £65m North London housing scheme


The South Kilburn regeneration is a £700m ($1.1 billion) residential project currently under construction in Kilburn, north London:


South Kilburn (14) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


South Kilburn (1) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


South Kilburn (6) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

It appears that Watford is finally being absorbed into Greater London then.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049
> 
> Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction underway at the £2.2 billion Nova Victoria project:
> 
> 
> Untitled by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


Wow, this is really nice!
And it has some red glass!!!


----------



## gehenaus

Haha, it was annoying me for a while. It looks like the piece of rock jutting out in Minas Tirith which Denethor runs off in LOTR.
:banana:


----------



## devastasian

Aldgate (E1) junction on the bus home from work; all buildings are adjacent to each other:

Cityscape







[/url]
Devastasian, on Flickr

One Commercial Street







[/url]
Devastasian, on Flickr

One Commercial Street







[/url]
Devastasian, on Flickr

Aldgate Tower







[/url]
Devastasian, on Flickr

Altitude







[/url]
Devastasian, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Aldgate feels like the dumping ground for mediocre highrise design right now.


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, this is really nice!
> And it has some red glass!!!


Check the official website for some of the other buildings in the scheme!


----------



## SE9

*Banyan Wharf* | Shoreditch E1

The Banyan Wharf residential project has been approved. The building will be the tallest cross-laminated timber building in Europe: Banyan Wharf, Regent’s Canal conservation area by Hawkins Brown


----------



## Langur

^ That's beautiful!


----------



## SE9

Pleasant surprise to come across that project!


----------



## SE9

*Enderby Wharf* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Barratt has entered a joint venture with Morgan Stanley to develop Enderby Wharf: Barratt JV to build £275m Enderby Wharf development

The £275 million ($425m) project will include a cruise liner terminal, commercial space and a 250 room hotel:


----------



## SE9

*Shell Centre* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://shellcentredialogue.com/

The Mayor of London has approved the £1 billion Shell Centre project, paving the way for construction:

- *BBC:* South Bank Shell Centre plans approved by Boris Johnson

- *Building:* Boris approves Shell Centre revamp


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/










Site updates on the £2.5 billion ($3.8bn) mixed-use King's Cross project. Photos taken in July:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9376104256/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9367073861/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9369862048/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9373326025/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9370295260/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9367071749/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9376260368/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9373473719/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9370297504/ on flickr


----------



## Minsk

*Piercy & Company receives planning on apartment scheme on Oxford Street, London*

Piercy & Company’s office to residential conversion of Oxford House at 70-88 Oxford Street for Land Securities has received a planning consent from Westminster City Council. Piercy & Company’s design remodels the 1960’s commercial building into 89 apartments and double height retail spaces.

The scheme retains a significant part of the internal structure of the existing commercial building. However, the appearance and function of the building would be completely transformed with a new articulated façade, double height retail frontage and high end apartments.

The façade responds to the vibrant and varied architectural context of Oxford Street, with a folded design inspired by traditional bay windows, bringing depth, shadow and articulation to the previously very flat surface. The bays provide views east and west along Oxford Street, creating a finely textured façade and conveying building’s change from commercial to residential space.

The internal space of all apartments will exceed the requirements of the Mayor of London’s Housing Design Standards. A mixture of studio, one, two, three and four bedroom apartments on the 2nd to 9th floors of the building will be accessed by a new entrance on Newman Street, allowing for a continuous double height retail frontage on Oxford Street itself.

A significant number of apartments will enjoy external terraces, and a large communal landscaped space will be located above the residential car park at the rear of the building. This residential development is one of several landmark schemes by leading UK architects which are together contributing to the regeneration of the east end of Oxford Street.

Colette O’Shea, Head of Development, Land Securities London Portfolio said: “Piercy & Company’s elegant folded façade reflects the quality of the new apartments and greatly improved retail space. Their extension and remodelling of this tired 1960’s office building is a sophisticated addition to the on-going regeneration of East Oxford Street.”

worldarchitecturenews


----------



## F-22

*Brook Avenue* | Wembley Park HA9 

Green light for 111 residential units in wooded area of Wembley Park, London

PCKO Architects has won planning consent for 111 new homes on Brook Avenue in Wembley Park, London. The development for Network Housing Group will transform the site of a former car park, creating a new housing development of four apartment blocks and two semi-detached houses.

Mature trees already on site will be retained or replanted to create landscaping with a woodland character to encourage local biodiversity, screen the development from the road and provide a pleasant outdoor amenity space for residents.

*Official website*: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23119


----------



## F-22

*UK airport debate continues as Farrells, Gensler and Heathrow all release plans:*

The new proposal gives three possible locations for the third runway, with the option of a fourth in the future should one be necessary. The most northerly option would be quickest and cheapest but offers the least benefits to local residents in terms of noise and has the biggest residential property impact.

*Official website*: http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23131

*London Britannia Airport* | Thames Estuary ($73bn)

Plans for a £47.3bn transport hub in the Thames Estuary have been presented by TESTRAD Consortium in partnership with Gensler. London Britannia Airport has been designed to sit on an artificial island to minimise disruption to London residences with all noise disruption occurring over water. There is also the possibility for expansion from 172 million passengers per annum to 200 million passengers per annum following an initial construction period of 7 years. If selected, the estuary airport would have 6 runways planned to allow triple and quadruple independent landings and takeoffs with proven air traffic control technology. All active runway crossings would be avoided and taxiing times kept to a minimum.






















*Gatwick Constellation Plan*

Gatwick Airport and Sir Terry Farrell have released plans for Gatwick to become part of a ‘constellation’ scheme linking three airports. The proposal suggests a location for a second runway at Gatwick with details of environmental and noise impacts and how the constellation scheme would benefit the economy. 













*Heathrow Third Runway*

Heathrow Airport has released revised plans for the construction of a third runway, giving three options for the location of the project. Arguing that the realisation of a third runway would be ‘quicker and cheaper’ than building a new hub airport, Heathrow states that its proposal would increase the current number of flights per year from 480,000 to 740,000 when completed in 2025-9.


----------



## sk327

It takes till 2025-2029 for just a new runway at Heathrow? Didn't realise how long it takes to construct one :S Then how long would the new hub airport take? lol, If there is such a huge need for air capacity they should speed things up asap.


----------



## MikeVegas

Wow the Thames Estuary plan is the bomb. How would people get to and from primarily, Tube? The money the company would generate from on site building rights for hotels and such. $$$$


----------



## bozenBDJ

I prefer that 'Gatwick Constellation Scheme'  .


----------



## SE9

*V&A Museum extension* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334539

Official website: http://www.vam.ac.uk/page/f/futureplan/

The V&A Museum has received lottery money, which means that over 80% of the total project funding is now secured: Amanda Levete's V&A revamp gets Lottery cash


----------



## SE9

*6 Bevis Marks* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=977150

Official website: http://www.6bevismarks.com/










Update on the roof structure. Photos taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## LondonFox

Mplsuptown said:


> Wow the Thames Estuary plan is the bomb. How would people get to and from primarily, Tube? The money the company would generate from on site building rights for hotels and such. $$$$



Some kind of Crossrail/High Speed 2 rail link with a tunnel I guess.


----------



## Birmingham

adammaxis said:


> For sure man London already is a hotbed. The city of Houston is the energy capital of the world and a lot of international companies have been moving over there. The city is having a big boom right now.


London is the South East  

I was highlighting the notion that fracking could create a new centre of major importance hundreds of miles away in the UK with the exploration and extraction of Shale gas. :cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

Basically... in a world of globalisation. 

The international language of business in English.

You want business with the US? You set up in New York... and Europe? Its London.

Both cities are linked in virtually every way, feeding off each other.

English speaking nations have stable governments/rule of law/world leading education and professionals and advanced open economies. And the world sees this ... they want a piece of it and to invest in it.

More crucially. Perhaps more for London than New York... London is the centre of the world... in time that is. +-(00) GMT/UST.

Which means that London has the advantage of being pretty much the only place on earth that can do business easily with the East in the morning before they close the exchanges... Europe all day and the US in the afternoon and evening.

All of this makes London a very attractive place to invest and do business with.


----------



## deckard_6

Do we have information on London's GDP overcoming the ones from Tokyo and New York and becoming the center of the universe...in absolute time and space? Heights, designs, etc?


----------



## adammaxis

deckard_6 said:


> Do we have information on London's GDP overcoming the ones from Tokyo and New York and becoming the center of the universe...in absolute time and space? Heights, designs, etc?


Although I do agree London is growing fast, I doubt it will outgrow New York City. NYC is already overgrown to a point where their skyscrapers are having to be skinny supertalls to fit in the tightest spaces, The demand for space. London isn't their yet and even if they do NYC will be annexing more land.


----------



## SE9

He was being sarcastic. The comment was implicitly aimed at the graphs and charts used to explain why there's currently so much construction ongoing.


----------



## potto

adammaxis said:


> What the hell's economy is England based on?


sheep and cotton


----------



## LondonFox

London has the worlds 5th largest city economy behind - New York, Tokyo, Los Angeles and Seoul - (Its catching up with Seoul and LA).

If it were a country it would be the worlds 18th largest economy roughly... just ahead of Saudi Arabia and Argentina.


----------



## the spliff fairy

London will not overgrow NYC in highrises even if it does in population or importance at some stage. There are 5 UNESCO World Heritage Sites in the capital, 3 castles, 6 palaces, 5-8 cathedrals if youre counting the built up area - and all this adds up to 14 protected 'viewing corridors' across the city and much of the centre that tall buildings are not allowed to impinge upon. So despite all the demand for space and new building all this has equated to decades of midrise building (groundscrapers), even in the world's premier financial district. And when tall towers do poke out, they're only in designated areas and with difficult footprints - some such as the Gherkin and the Cheesegrater are leaning or curved in order to move out of the way of the protected corridors. For starters the largest cathedral, St Paul's is smack in the middle of the financial district, and the viewpoints of its distinctive dome from several miles away effects all building work in-between. On top of all this there's something like 40,000 protected buildings, and growing by each decade.

In short, no, London is not allowed to go as highrise.


----------



## adammaxis

LondonFox said:


> London has the worlds 5th largest city economy behind - New York, Tokyo, Los Angeles and Seoul - (Its catching up with Seoul and LA).
> 
> If it were a country it would be the worlds 18th largest economy roughly... just ahead of Saudi Arabia and Argentina.


I saw a video called the houston texaplex and it says if it was its own country it would be... I can't remember which one exactly but its either 16 or 17 largest economy. Houston's Ih-10 corridor is suppose to end up being like Dubai's Sheikh Zayed Rd by 2020.


----------



## the spliff fairy

One such viewing corridor in effect, the view from Parliament Hill to the dome of St Paul's - everything in between is not allowed to go higher than a short building. Other corridors to the building - by then a speck on the horizon- stretch to 10 miles/ 16km. Two new corridors were added in the last few years:


----------



## potto

adammaxis said:


> Well by 2030 the state of Texas will surpass Saudi Arabia with exporting oil so its going to be a fun ride for all the Texan Cities.


so we might see these places opening up again


----------



## adammaxis

potto said:


> so we might see these places opening up again


Wow I had no Idea Texas had an Embassy there


----------



## potto

first one was just a theme grill (now closed) that was in quite a prestigious location popular with embassies, 2nd photo is a plaque from the original embassy building close by in Pickering Place in Mayfair


----------



## the spliff fairy

^it's also a very popular Texan BBQ and grill place.

***edit - they closed it???? .


PS Potto, could you make that pic a bit bigger, my screen is as big as a wall.


----------



## potto

I have a projector too!

yeah it closed last year... interesting the building used to be the offices for White Star Line who ran the Titanic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Legation


----------



## the spliff fairy

Canaletto's view of St Paul's









www.wikipaintings.org


----------



## El_Greco

LondonFox said:


> London has the worlds 5th largest city economy behind - New York, Tokyo, Los Angeles and Seoul - (Its catching up with Seoul and LA).
> 
> If it were a country it would be the worlds 18th largest economy roughly... just ahead of Saudi Arabia and Argentina.


And so what? I dont get this obsession some have with these pointless lists.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *360 London* | Elephant and Castle SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708
> 
> Official website: http://www.360-london.com/home/
> 
> Construction company Mace and developer Essential Living has been awarded the contract to build 360 London: Mace jv wins 44-storey Elephant & Castle residential tower
> 
> Another tower looks set to rise in Elephant & Castle :cheers:


Great news for E&C! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London office construction reaches five year peak*
> 
> *The amount of office space currently under construction in the capital has reached its highest level since the third quarter of 2008 according to property consultants CBRE.*
> 
> Figures in CBRE's latest quarterly Central London Property Market Review (32-page / 6.63MB PDF) show that there is currently 11 million square feet of office space under construction in central London, of which 5.4m sq ft is in the City and 2m sq ft in the West End. The figure is a 13% rise from the previous quarter and the highest number since 2008, the report said.
> 
> Around 60% of the space under construction is speculative. CBRE said that this was an increase of 139% since the first quarter of 2010, indicating improved developer confidence. "We expect the volume of space under construction to continue rising as the recovery in the occupier market strengthens and demand for new space increases," it said.
> 
> The report also noted that employment within office-based industries in central London has grown by 4.4% in the year to March 2013, the largest annual increase since 2005. It said that office based employment was forecast to grow by around 2% per year between 2013 and 2017.
> 
> "Our expectation for the second half of 2013 is for more of the same, with the positive employment data and improving business confidence filtering through to the occupier market," said CBRE central London managing director Adam Hetherington in the report. "This will help support office take-up levels and lead to renewed, if unspectacular, rental growth".


http://www.out-law.com/en/articles/2013/july/london-office-construction-reaches-five-year-peak/


----------



## I(L)WTC

The London skyline looks like a State capital in US :lol: hno:

Nice Projects!


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah, going to be a lovely cluster there eventually. Can't remember the names of the skyscrapers being built on the other side of the road to 1 Blackfriars.


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/

Video of cradle and anchor removal at the tower, filmed this week:















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9401018492/ on flickr


----------



## SE9

*184 Shepherd's Bush Road* | Hammersmith W6

It has been announced in the past week that Dunnhumby has been signed as the sole tenant for the development. Dunnhumby will use it as their new headquarters: Westerland signs dunnhumby for Hammersmith mega HQ

The project was given planning approval in May:


----------



## LondonFox

Thats a lovely project!


----------



## Frankus Maximus

SE9 - In your list of high rise projects (much appreciated) a few pages back you had the South Bank Tower at a heiaght of 127m, that was the original 6 story extension. The recent planning approval of 11 floors brings it to 150m now, I hope this helps


----------



## PortoNuts

Blackfriars Station turned out great.


----------



## SE9

Definitely. It was a great idea to have a station accessible from both sides of the river.


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

Cladding has now started on the final level. Photo taken today by forumer chest:


IMG_0727 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*62 Buckingham Gate* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447718

Official website: http://www.62bg.com/

62 Buckingham Gate is officially complete: Land Secs finishes Victoria job


----------



## 486

SE9 said:


> *62 Buckingham Gate* | Victoria SW1
> 62 Buckingham Gate is officially complete:


I hope not, the multicoloured glass foyer/canopy looks very sloppy from the street as the panels are misaligned (the area hidden in the above image by the buses). I walk past in disgust regularly.

If it was my building I'd have the contractors back to finish the job and (perhaps) it wouldn't happen in Paris?!


----------



## SE9

The building was physically complete in May, with building services handed over in the past week.


----------



## Pants1254

SE9 your amazing with your updates and information.


----------



## SE9

Thanks!

To be honest, with the wealth of sources and photographers it's an easy task


----------



## bozenBDJ

SE9 said:


> *62 Buckingham Gate* | Victoria SW1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1447718
> 
> Official website: http://www.62bg.com/
> 
> 62 Buckingham Gate is officially complete: Land Secs finishes Victoria job


Now that this is completed may i ask who is the Architect of this ?, since i'll make a thread on this in the ROT section  .


----------



## SE9

Pelli Clarke Pelli architects: http://pcparch.com/project/62-buckingham-gate-


----------



## Bligh

^^^^

That looks awesome. Very modern yet quite modest. I like it


----------



## Smarty

Pants1254 said:


> SE9 your amazing with your updates and information.


Yes - thanks SE9. Brilliant updates. :cheers:


----------



## F-22

A recently taken picture of London skyline which shows some of the most prominent u/c towers across the city. 


London Skyline by jphernandez_rmt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

The planned E14 residential towers will really bolster that view from Shooters Hill.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Forumer chest has snapped the first pieces of heavy machinery being brought on-site:


----------



## SE9

*Lillie Square* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

The exhibition boards for Lillie Square have been published online in the past week: http://www.myearlscourt.com/sites/default/files/Lillie_Square_boards.pdf

Lillie Square is the first phase of the £8 billion ($12.5bn) Earls Court redevelopment:


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/

The first apartments in the East Village have gone on sale: London's Olympic Park homes: first flats to buy and to rent at East Village


----------



## F-22

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

*Official website*: http://www.onetheelephant.com/one-the-elephant/the-building-gallery

One The Elephant – a landmark 37-storey tower comprising 284 new homes started on site. 

The developments mark the latest major step in the £1.5bn regeneration of Elephant & Castle.


----------



## SE9

^ Nice one.

Activity started on site last month:


One The Elephant construction site - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


But yesterday was the ceremony to mark the start of construction, attended by the Mayor of London:


----------



## Damo

Was collecting pictures/info for creating a Google Earth Model of The Crystal Palace when I came across this Mail Online Headline


> Phoenix from the flames: See how Chinese billionaire's plan to re-build glittering Crystal Palace would transform London's skyline


Here's The Mail Online Page about this, erm, speculation..........
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382079/Crystal-Palace-replica-planned-Chinese-billionaire.html


----------



## SE9

Damo said:


> Was collecting pictures/info for creating a Google Earth Model of The Crystal Palace when I came across this Mail Online Headline
> 
> 
> Here's The Mail Online Page about this, erm, speculation..........
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2382079/Crystal-Palace-replica-planned-Chinese-billionaire.html


Awful skyline mockup there.


----------



## SE9

*Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5

Official website: http://www.ealingfilmworks.com/

Ealing Council have revealed plans for Ealing Filmworks. The project includes a cinema, restaurants, retail space and 150 homes:


----------



## SE9

*The Old Vinyl Factory* | Hayes UB3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618383

Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com/

The first phase of the Old Vinyl Factory has been sold to Willmott Dixon. Construction is expected to start in Q4 2013: DevSec sell at Old Vinyl


----------



## SE9

*The Tower, One St. George Wharf* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221585

Official website: http://www.thetower-onestgeorgewharf.co.uk/

Update, photo taken earlier this week:


St George Wharf Tower by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Harbour Drive* | Chelsea SW10

Residential project Chelsea Harbour Drive has been approved: Chelsea Harbour Drive gets consent


----------



## SE9

*Shoreditch Village* | Shoreditch E1

Official website: http://www.shoreditchvillage.com/

Mixed-use project Shoreditch Village has been approved: EllisMiller wins planning for Shoreditch Village

The £75 million project will include retail space, office space and a 185 bed hotel, to be completed by mid 2015:










The project is located in the heart of Shoreditch, a gentrified district of the East End associated with hipster culture. Many run-down buildings in the district have been renovated and modernised in the past decade:











Boundary Street, Shoreditch E1 by SE9 London, on Flickr


DSC_0272 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


DSC_0249 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


DSC_0275 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


Albion Caff, Boundary Street by James Kirkup, on Flickr


DSC_0321 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/

Cladding appearing on the uppermost levels of the building. Photo taken today:


IMG_0780 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2










Construction images taken on 1st August:


----------



## SE9

*Starboard Atlantic Hotel* | Stratford City E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105315246

An 18 storey hotel will be built in Stratford: Luxury hotel destined for Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, Stratford


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/

Roof form taking shape. Photo taken this week from the Shard:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/9419211110/ on flickr


----------



## SE9

*Central Saint Martins* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.csm.arts.ac.uk/

Central Saint Martins under construction at King's Cross. CSM is an arts college, a constituent part of the University of the Arts London:


Central St Martins, Kings Cross, London by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr


Central St Martins, Kings Cross, London by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr


Central St Martins, Kings Cross, London by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Great West Quarter* | Brentford TW8

Official website: http://www.assael.co.uk/content/great-west-quarter

Construction ongoing at this £500 million ($765m) residential development. Artwork has been installed on the side of a residential block:










Cladding continues on the centrepiece tower:


----------



## PortoNuts

Shoreditch kind of reminds certain parts of Toronto.


----------



## SE9

*Bow Arts Trust* | Bow E3

Official website: http://www.bowarts.org/

Plans have recently been submitted for the redevelopment of the Bow Arts Trust: Bow Arts Trust headquarters by Delvendahl Martin Architects


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* taken yesterday by forumer lumberjack:


OO7A3183 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A3226 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Holborn Circus* | City of London EC1

Official website: http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/serv...-management/Pages/holborn-circus-highway.aspx










Construction is underway to remodel Holborn Circus, a major intersection in the City of London:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9408993541/


----------



## SE9

*The Lighthouse* | King's Cross N1



















Renovation work is ongoing at 'The Lighthouse', a building in a prominent location at King's Cross. Bounded by Pentonville Road and Gray's Inn Road, the building had fallen into disrepair before work finally started:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9428242546/


----------



## El_Greco

SE9 said:


> *Holborn Circus* | City of London EC1
> 
> Official website: http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/serv...-management/Pages/holborn-circus-highway.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction is underway to remodel Holborn Circus, a major intersection in the City of London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9408993541/


Looks like clutter and traffic islands are staying. Not to mention yellow lines will immediately be added and road dug up.


----------



## Orange Alert!

What do you mean exactly by "clutter" in this example, El Greco?

I can see traffic lights and road markings. I'm glad that these things are staying, because as i'm sure you'll agree it's not particularly nice to see people involved in tragic road accidents.

As for yellow lines, yes at a pivotal Central London junction such as Holborn Circus it is important to have parking restrictions so that the junction does not become blocked and cause humongous tailbacks of traffic.

The success of remodeling Holborn Circus will have to be properly judged when it is finished. But hopefully it can improve on what is already a quite difficult and often dangerous junction (technically up to now it's actually been more of a roundabout). The remodeling looks like it will simplify the junction by removing the roundabout, improving sight-lines for traffic, making Hatton Garden one-way, and at the same time increasing pedestrian space. Hopefully it works out but you do wonder why they didn't consider something resembling more of a Dutch-style junction, as make no mistake this new design does not look that much safer for cyclists & personally that is my only criticism so far.


----------



## El_Greco

Yeah...maybe they should install some grotty railings too! How come elsewhere they manage to do without traffic lights overload, yellow lines and traffic islands?

Whats the point of the traffic islands anyways? Streets are narrow enough to be crossed in one go, all it does is increase clutter which ruins the streetscape.


----------



## Orange Alert!

I take it you don't use the roads very often? The reason I say this is because you seem to have a huge amount of trust in the average London driver. Never underestimate the levels of stupidity people reach behind a steering wheel and in London this applies tenfold.

Firstly grotty railings no as you can see they're not installing them let's be thankful for that. Regarding traffic lights i'm looking at the picture and it looks like a perfectly sensible amount of traffic lights to me. Each serves a purpose, there is no traffic light overload and we are talking about a busy city junction served from all directions by 5 different roads all used frequently connecting to other major roads and locations in the center. Again yellow lines there is a time and a place. In London we have a very limited amount of road space compared to other cities that have wide boulevards of more than 2 lanes each direction and urban motorways serving their city centres. Unfortunately in London we are always forced to make compromises because of the lack of space, that's the way it is and that's also why cycling is promoted so strongly as an alternative. I'm not so sure why we need yellow lines in just about every single side street including no-through roads (_other than providing source of income revenue from tickets for Westminster council_ :lol, but that's a different matter we're not talking about side streets and local traffic we're talking about a major city junction. Quite simply we can not allow people to park their vehicles on the junction or approaching the junction of Holborn Circus it is a crazy idea :nuts:

Traffic Islands to each their own. Personally I think they're fine as long as they don't have railings. The current rail-less traffic islands on Holborn work extremely well even in their present state. From the circus up to High Holborn they make it pleasantly easy to cross the road, they provide ample space for motorcycle and bicycle parking in addition, and I think they fit in very well with the street scape but that's my personal view.


----------



## El_Greco

Well, with thinking like this London streets will remain the ugliest in Europe...Shame. Makes me wonder how they get by without all this clutter overload elsewhere...


----------



## Orange Alert!

And what way do you propose people think?


----------



## Galro

Orange Alert! said:


> Firstly grotty railings no as you can see they're not installing them let's be thankful for that. Regarding traffic lights i'm looking at the picture and it looks like a perfectly sensible amount of traffic lights to me. Each serves a purpose, there is no traffic light overload and we are talking about a busy city junction served from all directions by 5 different roads all used frequently connecting to other major roads and locations in the center. Again yellow lines there is a time and a place. In London we have a very limited amount of road space compared to other cities that have wide boulevards of more than 2 lanes each direction and urban motorways serving their city centres. Unfortunately in London we are always forced to make compromises because of the lack of space, that's the way it is and that's also why cycling is promoted so strongly as an alternative. I'm not so sure why we need yellow lines in just about every single side street including no-through roads (_other than providing source of income revenue from tickets for Westminster council_ :lol, but that's a different matter we're not talking about side streets and local traffic we're talking about a major city junction. Quite simply we can not allow people to park their vehicles on the junction or approaching the junction of Holborn Circus it is a crazy idea :nuts:
> .


Don't you have a no stop sign in the UK? I.e. something similar to this one here in Norway:

https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Oslo&...=a8fdTiWl8pXtupwf334s-A&cbp=12,214.23,,1,3.98


----------



## El_Greco

Orange Alert! said:


> And what way do you propose people think?


First things first - get some common sense. 

Yellow lines are unsightly, get rid of them. Outline where people can park and if you still want to mark where and when, then place a gutter or a row of paving stones. Looks better already. Incidentally thats how they do it on the Continent. Example -

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...=_ZabuzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,249.64,,1,18.7

Re-design traffic lights as they are too big and ugly and get rid of traffic islands which serve no other purpose than to increase clutter and ruin streetscapes. As has been pointed out streets in London are narrow and as such easy to cross in one go. Ironically traffic islands increase crossing times, because traffic lights on either side are not in sync and as such youre stuck there waiting for the green. How it should be done -

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.85...rJw_XV-wx6NPjfLcjgOlWA&cbp=12,199.47,,0,11.39

On the Continent traffic islands only appear on super wide streets but even then clutter overload is not reached -

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...=Pjtw2M70YRjNPwMPXJxaDg&cbp=12,111.98,,0,8.92


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Well, with thinking like this London streets will remain the ugliest in Europe...Shame. Makes me wonder how they get by without all this clutter overload elsewhere...


At least they are safest in Europe as well, this is what is important. By the way the streets in the UK are the easiest to navigate around as well, because all that "clutter" apparently :lol:

Actually, they love those traffic island in Japan as well, another safe country for drivers and pedestrians.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> First things first - get some common sense.
> 
> Yellow lines are unsightly, get rid of them. Outline where people can park and if you still want to mark where and when, then place a gutter or a row of paving stones. Looks better already. Incidentally thats how they do it on the Continent. Example -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...=_ZabuzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,249.64,,1,18.7
> 
> Re-design traffic lights as they are too big and ugly and get rid of traffic islands which serve no other purpose than to increase clutter and ruin streetscapes. As has been pointed out streets in London are narrow and as such easy to cross in one go. Ironically traffic islands increase crossing times, because traffic lights on either side are not in sync and as such youre stuck there waiting for the green. How it should be done -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.85...rJw_XV-wx6NPjfLcjgOlWA&cbp=12,199.47,,0,11.39
> 
> On the Continent traffic islands only appear on super wide streets but even then clutter overload is not reached -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...=Pjtw2M70YRjNPwMPXJxaDg&cbp=12,111.98,,0,8.92


I love yellow lines, go drive anywhere else in Europe and you will get confused. I was fined few times in Germany because roads are not marked and parking sign was like miles away. Again, look at the safety of French road, not even mentioning Italian and the UK, I think all other agruments are useless.


----------



## Quicksilver

Galro said:


> Don't you have a no stop sign in the UK? I.e. something similar to this one here in Norway:
> 
> https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Oslo&...=a8fdTiWl8pXtupwf334s-A&cbp=12,214.23,,1,3.98


Nope, it's all done with road markings, which I personally love.

This sign could be miles away and you will still get fined, which happened to me a lot in Europe.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> By the way the streets in the UK are the easiest to navigate around as well, because all that "clutter" apparently :lol:


I bet. Very pedestrian friendly too -

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.46...=bcerFtLI_OSIy17HXHHx0Q&cbp=12,227.71,,0,3.23



Quicksilver said:


> go drive anywhere else in Europe and you will get confused. I was fined few times in Germany because roads are not marked and parking sign was like miles away. Again, look at the safety of French road, not even mentioning Italian and the UK, I think all other agruments are useless.


Never had any problems nor any of my friends.


----------



## Galro

Quicksilver said:


> Nope, it's all done with road markings, which I personally love.
> 
> This sign could be miles away and you will still get fined, which happened to me a lot in Europe.


No, it can only be one block away as each crossroad annuls it.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> How it should be done -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.85...rJw_XV-wx6NPjfLcjgOlWA&cbp=12,199.47,,0,11.39


This is one of the worst kind of junctions for the drivers, my personal opinion, scares me a lot in France. Not sure if it's good why it should be done this way.

Plus cars turning into pedestrians crossings, beeeee


----------



## Quicksilver

Galro said:


> No, it can only be one block away as each crossroad annuls it.


Complicated, even locals get confused. I was in Trondheim and we got ticket twice even with local driving. I personally can't be bothered to remember what was a block away as you try to concentrate on driving but not remembering the signs.
With markings on the roads you don’t ever question where you can park and where you cannot. Exception, resident only parking, that’s annoying sometimes.

But at least Norway is safe country for driving as well as you have well marked roads and junctions: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

Not some like other countries on Continent with crazy junctions and signs.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> This is one of the worst kind of junctions for the drivers, my personal opinion, scares me a lot in France. Not sure if it's good why it should be done this way.


I dont care, its your problem. Here everything revolves around the motorist. There it doesnt. And thats how it should be.

Roads should not be plastered with signs and other shit just because you cant be bothered to look or remember.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> I bet. Very pedestrian friendly too -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.46...=bcerFtLI_OSIy17HXHHx0Q&cbp=12,227.71,,0,3.23
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any problems nor any of my friends.


Yep, not like in France and other countries, where cars are freely crossing pedestrians crossing when pedestrians have a green light too:

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.85...6suPJUek3E95I7PxA&cbp=12,156.04,,0,14.79&z=18

No wonder so many fatalities in France.



El_Greco said:


> Never had any problems nor any of my friends.


May be it's because you are from France and get to this kind of driving. When I drive in Greece I also drive like a local otherwise you don't get anywhere :lol:


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> I dont care, its your problem. Here everything revolves around the motorist. There it doesnt. And thats how it should be.
> 
> Roads should not be plastered with signs and other shit just because you cant be bothered to look or remember.


Again: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

It's not my problem, it's the problem for the countries with higher casualties on the roads. If it safes lifes and helps to navigate I don't care.

Plus, as I said, in the UK, if it's green light for the pedestrians, it means it's GREEN LIGHT only for them and there is no traffic coming from anywhere else, unlike in France where you have to watch for cars turning into your road. Here is good example:

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.85...6suPJUek3E95I7PxA&cbp=12,156.04,,0,14.79&z=18

Yep, very pedestian safe :lol: unless somebody runs you over.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Yep


You think thats pedestrian friendly? Its not. And its confusing in the extreme.



> May be it's because you are from France


Lol.



Quicksilver said:


> It's not my problem.


Yes it is. There are other road users too. Life does not revolve around the motorist and as such city should not be built around him either. You make the choice to get in the car, drive around, pollute the air and endanger lives and as such it is up to you and not the pedestrian, to look and remember how things work and where they are. If you cant be bothered you should not drive. City should not be turned into an ugly scrap yard to make your life easier either.

Btw. As a pedestrian I always found it safer to cross streets on the Continent than here. Indeed I had more close calls in London than any other city - drivers here have an unfortunate tendency not to indicate that they are about to turn. On the Continent on the other hand drivers are aware that there are other users and act accordingly. Statistics is one thing, experience quite another. In London pedestrian is an annoyance who has to be herded in by railings and told how and where to cross a street.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> You think thats pedestrian friendly? Its not. And its confusing in the extreme.


Confusing for whom? Motorist have clear signs where to go, unlike free for all junctions in France and pedestriand have clear green light ONLY for them, again unlike in France.



El_Greco said:


> Lol.


Not sure, from Greece may be then but I am quite confident you want use that country as an example :lol:



El_Greco said:


> Yes it is. There are other road users too. Life does not revolve around the motorist and as such city should not be built around him either. You make the choice to get in the car, drive around, pollute the air and endanger lives and as such it is up to you and not the pedestrian, to look and remember how things work and where they are. If you can be bothered you should not drive. City should not be turned into an ugly scrap yard to make your life easier either.


Before we continue, let's clarify few things. I think you agree that for all road users, either it's motorists, pedestrians or cyclists, the main concern is road safety. And also, you would agree that the main casualties on the road come not from the drivers but from pedestrians or cyclists being hit by cars. So, if French roads are somewhat 60% less safe than UK roads, it means their "pedestrian" safety measures are as not as good as in the UK, as simple as this. And it's nothing to do with what you choose if as the roads are not safe, one day you can be killed by some driver who choose to drive instead. I bother to look at all signs and follow all safety measures in place and I believe I am a very safe driver but if road system is confusing, the slightest distruction can put you in the trouble.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Yellow lines are unsightly, get rid of them. Outline where people can park and if you still want to mark where and when, then place a gutter or a row of paving stones. Looks better already. Incidentally thats how they do it on the https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...buzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,297.78,,1,5.4&z=18. Example -
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...=_ZabuzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,249.64,,1,18.7


Still looking through your links, I love the first one:

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...buzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,297.78,,1,5.4&z=18

Yes, this is how they do on the Continent - park, there sign clearly says "No Parking" :lol: well done!
And what with those ugly metal poles, what is their purpose? Ah, not allow people to park on the pavement ... maybe it's better to have good enforcement not to allow people to park anywhere they want rather to put hundreds of those.

Again, France, and Paris in particular isn't a good example of how pedestrian friendly streets are done. In places it's even more cluttered than UK. For good example you should look at some Asian cities not the Continent.


----------



## 7rani

Quicksilver said:


> Still looking through your links, I love the first one:
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.84...buzEepIu-vHUdZuAhgA&cbp=12,297.78,,1,5.4&z=18
> 
> Yes, this is how they do on the Continent - park, there sign clearly says "No Parking" :lol: well done!


euhh, you forgot mentioning France in your latest post :lol::lol:
You are clearly a francophobe :hammer:


----------



## Quicksilver

7rani said:


> euhh, you forgot mentioning France in your latest post :lol::lol:
> You are clearly a francophobe :hammer:


Sorry, was too quick looking through the link. I have nothing against France. 

Actually, when I am driving in Italy, I often park in the same way, because nobody gives a s**t, which I like sometimes but it doesn't add to the road safety statistic.


----------



## Galro

Quicksilver said:


> Again, France, and Paris in particular isn't a good example of how pedestrian friendly streets are done. In places it's even more cluttered than UK. For good example you should look at some Asian cities not the Continent.


Why do you keep on mentioning Paris and France? :dunno: All the examples posted so far have been from Brussels, Belgium (with the exception of the one link I posted).


----------



## Quicksilver

Galro said:


> Why do you keep on mentioning Paris and France? :dunno: All the examples posted so far have been from Brussels, Belgium (with the exception of the one link I posted).


My bad than sorry  it reminded me France a lot.

Belgium actually has a very bad road safety record as for Western European country, so not good example to show here either.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Confusing for whom? Motorist have clear signs where to go, unlike free for all junctions in France and pedestriand have clear green light ONLY for them, again unlike in France.


Theres five traffic islands with multitude of traffic lights. If I was a motorist Id have no idea whats going on. If I was a cyclist Id have no idea whats going on (such places are cyclist killers). As a pedestrian I have no idea whats going on. It takes ages to cross what should be a simple junction. Oh and yeah its absolutely ugly. Thats what Holborn Circus going to look like. Not much of an improvement.



> Not sure, from Greece may be then but I am quite confident you want use that country as an example :lol:


I live in London. 



> I bother


No you dont, you said so yourself. You believe the road belongs to you and should be plastered with signs and markings to make your life easier. It shouldnt. As a driver you impose your lifestyle on everyone else already.

In fact clutter on the UK streets is such a problem that even the Government is complaining about it.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Theres five traffic islands with multitude of traffic lights. If I was a motorist Id have no idea whats going on. If I was a cyclist Id have no idea whats going on (such places are cyclist killers). As a pedestrian I have no idea whats going on. It takes ages to cross what should be a simple junction. Oh and yeah its absolutely ugly. Thats what Holborn Circus going to look like. Not much of an improvement.


Ok, let's take the road with no clutter, no markings, etc: 

http://www.digitaljournal.com/img/5/9/2/8/1/2/i/1/3/4/o/d24.jpg

Is this road safe? You probably have more chances being killed on this road than being in the cage with tiger.

Next step, the roads in Belgium with more clutter, signs, etc. Are they safe? Safer than in the picture above but as twice as unsafe than in the UK. 

Let's take UK roads, more clutter, but safer? What would you chose:? Clearly UK has one of the safest roads on the Planet with not very good drivers, some of them are complete idiots. Is safety on the UK road achieved with adding more clutter? Yes, I believe so, because if you start to remove it your safety records will drop to levels like in Belgium or like it was in 70s. Can you change some of clutter to different style, I guess this is your question, as otherwise why would you want to make roads more unsafe? Yes, you probably can change the style but as you know in the UK everybody loves when everything is unified, so all signs look the same, all road markings look the same, so whenever you go you will see same markings so if you start changing something in one place, you have to change it across the whole UK, otherwise people would be confused and safety will go down. I guess you don't want this for sure.



El_Greco said:


> No you dont, you said so yourself. You believe the road belongs to you and should be plastered with signs and markings to make your life easier. It shouldnt. As a driver you impose your lifestyle on everyone else already.
> 
> In fact clutter on the UK streets is such a problem that even the Government is complaining about it.


Roads belongs to drivers (I don't like cars in the cities either but at the moment this is as it is) and signs there are to made them safe. If I don't drive, you don't drive, when my neighbor John will drive, and will kill us both because he will miss some turn due to luck of signs. Also, London actually is extremly good example of how city of its size can almost get rid of cars from the city center so it became also much safer indeed. 

Again, goverment just want to safe money on signage and I've seen some local TV news when locals are actually complaining when some signs are going down. Plus, I am confident the safety level will drop as well.


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Is this road safe?


What utter bullshit post. Lets put up clutter because people are idiots! :lol:

How about some common sense and higher driving standards? 



> he will miss some turn due to luck of signs.


Then he shouldnt drive, because he clearly doesnt pay any attention to what is going on around him and depends entirely on signs.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> What utter bullshit post. Lets put up clutter because people are idiots! :lol:
> 
> How about some common sense and higher standards?
> 
> 
> 
> Then he shouldnt drive. These things just make drivers careless.


Yes, some drivers are idiots, trust me :lol: Do you drive? When I lived in London I didn't drive because you don't need to but now I have to drive every day for about 1 hour 40 min to and from work because there is no any other way for me to get to work. 

So, you better prefer to have less clutter but higher chances by being run over by some idiot, correct? 

There will always be bad drivers regardless of what you do and "these things" make it harder for those 10% idiots to be more idiots on the roads.

Have you ever watched this for example: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Wars_(TV_series)

Watch it and you will understand how some "useless" clutter safes peoples lives.


----------



## El_Greco

Maybe we shouldnt go outside full stop? I always found streets safer on the Continent than here - there drivers know that streets do not belong to them and that there are other users as well and thus they act accordingly. Here everything revolves around the motorist who has become careless precisely because of the clutter. He doesnt need to use his eyes or head, there are signs that think for him!


----------



## kerouac1848

Mods? Anyone around to stop this shit?


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Maybe we shouldnt go outside full stop? I always found streets safer on the Continent than here - there drivers know that streets do not belong to them and that there are other users as well and thus they act accordingly. Here everything revolves around the motorist who has become careless precisely because of the clutter. He doesnt need to use his eyes or head, there are signs for that!


Again, statistic says opposite. As I've mentioned, may be one of the countries on the Continent is your home country that's why you feel safer but in the reality it's quite opposite actually. Plus, the standards of driving in some countries are much poorer than in the UK, and there are less people who act accordingly so you actually have to drive erratically to avoid any accidents. Trust me, once, I've spent the whole summer in Italy driving around. 

Do you believe by removing clutter UK roads would became safer? What about those idiots? They still will be on the road. Also, it was less clutter in 70s and 80s and dead toll on the UK roads was rather appalling. So, sorry, I want to be safe as a pedestrian or cyclist.

Have a look here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Killed_on_British_Roads.png










I also believe that clutter would actually go up to protect cyclists now as they still constitute the big proportion of all fatalities


----------



## El_Greco

Statistics :rofl


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Statistics :rofl


Do you have anything else instead? or just happy feeling being in your home town?


----------



## El_Greco

Quicksilver said:


> Do you have anything else instead?


Yeah experience. Statistics can be skewed to the left and to the right to suit just about any position.

Bottom line is theres clutter overload which is even bugging the Government and which not only makes streets ugly it also makes drivers careless.


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> Yeah experience.


Strangely, I have it too. 

Never felt safer than on the UK road either as pedestrian or driver, may be apart from Sweden, Denmark or Japan. Statistic seems to agree with my personal observations. 
Really, this conversation becomes pointless. I want safer roads, you want less clutter. May be you should move to some rural place, it’s less clutter here you know.

You cannot skewed number of fatalities, it's either there or not.


----------



## jock in da pool

^^^^^^:wtf: is this shit


----------



## El_Greco

Yawn. Removal of clutter does not = more dangerous roads. Remove the traffic islands and instead of 4 traffic lights put 2 (of less monstrous design). What is wrong with that? Instead of unsightly yellow lines outline where you can park and where you cant or put in a gutter. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Quicksilver

Birmingham said:


> To be honest. The so called "clutter" is invaluable. I have walked and driven in numerous places where signs are at a minimum and it's just horrible. In todays world information is required especially in busy areas.
> 
> Like it or not they serve massive purposes and are imperative in metropolises such as London.
> 
> Being told how far you are from somewhere, whats in close proximity, what to watch out for, when you can walk, where you can walk, etc etc are all massively important.
> 
> I personally think other countries should take note.


UK is the sixth safest country in the World (if you don't count smaller places like Malta and San Marino): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

Other countries should look at the UK experience in street management not vice versa. Also, the culture of driving in Sweden and Denmark is higher than in the UK and those two countries can afford to have a little bit less clutter but not the UK. My only criticism would be towards cyclist safety but this has been acknowledged by government and I hope will change soon. So, great job in making streets safer.


----------



## Quicksilver

Galro said:


> The link linked to a few pages back did show that the roads were safer in all of Scandinavia ...


Sweden is the safest and I actually like the Swedish roads a lot, the style of driving is also very good. 

Norway and Denmark is also ahead but only by small margin and Finland is actually quite behind.

Also, if you check by "Road fatalities per 100,000 motor vehicles", UK is in par with Sweden and ahead of Norway.

Again, great achievments considering how many chavs are behind Corsa wheels on UK roads.


----------



## Galro

Quicksilver said:


> Sweden is the safest and I actually like the Swedish roads a lot, the style of driving is also very good.
> 
> Norway and Denmark is also ahead but only by small margin and Finland is actually quite behind.


Hence why I only mentioned Scandinavia which Finland is not a part of.


----------



## Galro

I made a separate tread to discuss the matter here if desired: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105890118#post105890118


----------



## El_Greco

del


----------



## Quicksilver

Galro said:


> Hence why I only mentioned Scandinavia which Finland is not a part of.


I've seen people adding Finland to it as well (due to history), apart from Iceland:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia


----------



## Tellvis

SE9 said:


> For interested spectators, I'm running a photo gallery named London: A World Capital, which mainly features street level photos of London.
> 
> Check it out and make your mind up regarding the aesthetics of London at street level, positive or negative.


Yes, and a fantastic thread it is SE9, I view it often. It would be very difficult to post a negative comment on those fabulous street views of London, views as good as any you could find in any world city.


----------



## Galro

Quicksilver said:


> I've seen people adding Finland to it as well (due to history), apart from Iceland:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scandinavia


Yes, and they are wrong.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project










New updates by forumer chest:


----------



## Bligh

Galro said:


> The link linked to a few pages back did show that the roads were safer in all of Scandinavia ...


There are no huge metropolises in Scandinavia... London is very different to Stockholm, Olso and Copenhagen my friend. VERY different.

Also, El Greco... Statistics are key. Personal experiences are bias - because they are personal. A LARGE range of personal experiences forms a good outlook on a situation, yet this in itself becomes a statitic. 

Why would the UK change its WHOLE road system now? This is not logical. Esepecially changing a system that works in a large populated European nation - in this case the UK becomes a leader. 

Improvements are always needed everywhere as its an imperfect world. 

At the end of the day, with all due respect I believe that the people who work on these situations for their job and have been doing so for years know better than just one observer. I'm sure these changes to Holborn circus will work fine - and if they do not, they will surely be changed. 

Also... London's streets are iconic and unique. Some people may find it ugly, whereas a majority of visitors find it enchanting and uniquely British - after all they are visiting London, not Paris, Rome, Brussells or Berlin. 


Anyway back on topic... I'm really happy that 122 Leadenhall has cladding going up on the top! Looks amazing! :banana:


----------



## the spliff fairy

alot of street clutter is due to the litigation culture - to avoid being sued, not because of safety. It actually acts as a dangerous source of distraction and confusion to drivers. When Kensington and Chelsea Borough experimentally removed it's street clutter accidents went down sharply for both vehicles and pedestrians - by as much as 60% for the latter. Kensington High Street saw an overall drop of 47%.


----------



## Galro

Bligh said:


> There are no huge metropolises in Scandinavia... London is very different to Stockholm, Olso and Copenhagen my friend. VERY different.


What's up with this degrading attitude? The comment I commented said that UKs roads were the safest in the Europe. Do you disagree with me when I said that the Scandinavian roads are safer based on the link provided previously? Whether there is any huge metropolises in Scandinavia or not have absolutely no relevance to my comment nor the one of LondonFox at all.

My saying the roads are safer in Scandinavia according to a link is very different to me saying there any huge metropolises in Scandinavia, my friend. VERY different.


----------



## SE9

*Hackney Fashion Hub* | Hackney Central E8

Official website: http://hackneyfashionhub.co.uk/

Plans have been submitted for Hackney Fashion hub, a 6250 square metre development for fashion startups, designers and outlets:


----------



## potto

this is good, London college of fashion has a small campus in Hackney and the area is already home to some interesting fashion retail outlets around the Brick lane area and some more wholesale outlets in neighbouring Tower Hamlets.

from the link:



> HACKNEY HAS STRONG HISTORIC LINKS WITH FASHION AND IN THE 1800s WAS THE CENTRE OF LONDON’S TEXTILES INDUSTRY.
> 
> Since then, while local manufacturing has declined, Hackney’s creative reputation and links to the fashion industry have flourished. Large numbers of designers have been drawn to Hackney for its avant-garde reputation.


----------



## Bligh

Galro said:


> What's up with this degrading attitude? The comment I commented said that UKs roads were the safest in the Europe. Do you disagree with me when I said that the Scandinavian roads are safer based on the link provided previously? Whether there is any huge metropolises in Scandinavia or not have absolutely no relevance to my comment nor the one of LondonFox at all.
> 
> My saying the roads are safer in Scandinavia according to a link is very different to me saying there any huge metropolises in Scandinavia, my friend. VERY different.


It's not degrading. I LOVE Scandinavia - beautiful, organized and just a fantastic place to visit and live. 

Well.... yes it does have relevance. Urban roads are going to used a lot more in a metropolis like London, thus the cicumstances are completely different. It's like comparing road safety statistics from a Village to a City - its different. One has to effectively look after less traffic than the other. Scandinavian Cities have to deal with a lot less traffic than London, why? Because London is much larger in size and population. 

Before one puts road safety and road changes in, wouldn't one evaluate the population of the City/Area and the amount of traffic? YES. Of course they would. So it is relevant. 

Like I also said, in my comment - the guys who do this for a job and have been doing so for years seem to think the Holborn Circus situation is fine, so I will stick with their idea thanks.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> How about relying on your senses and not someone or something else? Dont most of the people drive using sat-navs these days anyway? Besides clutter does not = safety.


I do that as well but in today's world where it's so fast paced, especially in cities with millions of people and cars sign's and directions are of upmost importance and also help millions of foreign visitors who otherwise would have almost zero idea of what to do in many situations. 

"clutter" is not all about safety, it is also about giving people information. As is the reasoning for so much in today's world. 

Your arguments seem to be from an asthetic point of view which is 10% of their actual relevance. 

If you were walking down a one way street and got hit by a car going the wrong way what would you first response be? ... "did you not see that f**king sign"?? ...

I know mine would be.


----------



## Galro

Bligh said:


> It's not degrading. I LOVE Scandinavia - beautiful, organized and just a fantastic place to visit and live.
> 
> Well.... yes it does have relevance. Urban roads are going to used a lot more in a metropolis like London, thus the cicumstances are completely different. It's like comparing road safety statistics from a Village to a City - its different. One has to effectively look after less traffic than the other. Scandinavian Cities have to deal with a lot less traffic than London, why? Because London is much larger in size and population.
> 
> Before one puts road safety and road changes in, wouldn't one evaluate the population of the City/Area and the amount of traffic? YES. Of course they would. So it is relevant.
> 
> Like I also said, in my comment - the guys who do this for a job and have been doing so for years seem to think the Holborn Circus situation is fine, so I will stick with their idea thanks.



I did not compare anything. It was LondonFox that compared the UK to Europe and concluded you have the safest road, which is untrue according to the link posted previously in this tread. If you do think London can only be compared to select places in Europe, then you should rather take it up with LondonFox who did not put these requirements fore in his/her post. 

Furthermore I have never suggested to change road markings or anything else on our street in the UK. Quite honestly I don't care that much s as I do not live there and I doubt I will ever do either.


----------



## Bligh

Galro said:


> I did not compare anything. It was LondonFox that compared the UK to Europe and concluded you have the safest road, which is untrue according to the link posted previously in this tread. If you do think London can only be compared to select places in Europe, then you should rather take it up with LondonFox who did not put these requirements fore in his/her post.
> 
> Furthermore I have never suggested to change road markings or anything else on our street in the UK. Quite honestly I don't care that much s as I do not live there and I doubt I will ever do either.


The only reason i quoted you is because of the Scandinavian comment. That is all. 

We obviously come to a dead end in this. No hard feelings or anything. I try to avoid debates on here if I can, but sometimes its too good to resist. 

------------------------------------------------

That Hackney Fashion hub is an excellent idea - especially for young entrepreneurs who are in the business. Another brilliant scheme for London!


----------



## El_Greco

del


----------



## Quicksilver

El_Greco said:


> And people are yet to answer how 2 traffic lights instead of 4 and no yellow lines is going to compromise safety?


*Safety islands* are one of the greatest thing on British roads. There are serving few safety things here:

1) A lot of people crossing roads at the last moment so they can be stranded in the middle when lights go red. I've seen it a lot on the Continent where people just simply staying in the middle waiting to cross. It’s unsafe. Here, they have a safe place to wait. 

2) It encourages the turning traffic to slow down when turning as a lot of these traffic islands are placed on the roads without any traffic lights at all. 
3) It encourages the turning traffic not to cut corners so it's more difficult to hit the incoming cars from your right.
4) As Britain and London especially have high number of tourists and foreign cars it helps those drivers coming from left hand drive countries to adapt to British roads more easily and don't kill anybody on intersections.

*Yellow lines:*

1) Discourage people to park in obscure places, therefore obstructing the view for other drivers. Again, on the Continent I have seen so many example of bad parking just because road markings and signs weren't very clear. With yellow lines you know exactly where the parking zone ends, full stop, so no parking close to crossings, etc.

2) No need to check signs or stop the car and check the parking time, two yellow lines means no parking full stop. One yellow line, can park after 6 p.m., etc. It's universal; it's everywhere, it simple wherever you go from Highlands to Brighton.

3) Part of British scene (and some former colonies) for many years. It's like red phone boxes. Actually, Singapore and Hong Kongs are still using the same lines, so must work good. As well as yellow marking on junctions, again, that's another great invention:

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Si...d=9TExsgF9zWsgat-gC9eAyg&cbp=12,34.67,,0,2.12

Hong Kong, same traffic islands, same yellow lines: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ho...=2JmuBRtCVihu-fpMEVWm4A&cbp=12,127.31,,0,9.09

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ho...d=EF7KaHd4CAtSkTkEPvE3ZQ&cbp=12,70.37,,0,2.12

Even Ireland after more than 80 years apart keeps the same system. Probably because it's good.


----------



## LondonFox

I like the new look for these multi level housing projects.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a change


----------



## onerob

Another possible tower at CW. Between 166 - 185m if approved:

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3328


----------



## bozenBDJ

Those residential redevelopments actually look pretty decent  .


----------



## SE9

bozenBDJ said:


> Those residential redevelopments actually look pretty decent  .


Kidbrooke definitely is. Unrecognisable from the former estate.


----------



## SE9

*360 London* | Elephant and Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708

Official website: http://www.360-london.com/home/

An institutional investor has been found for 360 London. It will be the first large-scale rental housing scheme to be financed by an institutional investor: Rogers Stirk Harbour tower to be a UK first


Newington Causeway, Elephant & Castle by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## F-22

*Paddington Station* | City of Westminster W2

Crossrail time lapse: Construction of taxi rank at Paddington Station on 1st Aug 2013

Crossrail has lifted the veil on the first of the public realm improvements that major stations across the new transport route will experience as a result of a £90 million ($140m) investment into improving the public spaces around the new stations.


----------



## SE9

*10 Portman Square* | Marylebone W1

Official website: http://www.10portmansquare.com/

A recently completed office development in the West End:


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *360 London* | Elephant and Castle SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708
> 
> Official website: http://www.360-london.com/home/
> 
> An institutional investor has been found for 360 London. It will be the first large-scale rental housing scheme to be financed by an institutional investor: Rogers Stirk Harbour tower to be a UK first
> 
> 
> Newington Causeway, Elephant & Castle by onehourleft, on Flickr


This is SUCH good news! ANOTHER Tower for Elephant and Castle! There going to be a little cluster forming there for certain now with Strata and One the Elepahnt!

:banana:


----------



## SE9

*5 Cheapside* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806

ISG will undertake the 69-week project: ISG secures £9.1 million Cheapside office scheme


----------



## SE9

*55 Broadway* | St. James's W1

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/28363.aspx

Transport for London is seeking to convert its historic headquarters into apartments: Historic London Tube HQ to become flats

55 Broadway will be converted after staff relocate in 2015:


----------



## SE9

*Barclays Cycle Hire* | South West Extension

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/projectsandschemes/26296.aspx

The south west extension of London's cycle hire scheme is currently under construction, to be complete by late 2013. The scheme will extend mainly into the borough of Wandsworth and the borough of Hammersmith & Fulham:










Barclays Cycle Hire is London's bike sharing programme:


Barclays Cycle Hire Docking Station, Grosvenor Road, Pimlico by Paul F 36, on Flickr


Rental bicycles by Barclay by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


----------



## Hoskins

>


*shudder*


----------



## SE9

*Property Week *is reporting a 40% increase in Central London office take-up: Central London office take-up increases 40%

And *Bloomberg* is reporting an office boom along the construction of the Crossrail line: Goldman to Axa Ride London’s Crossrail Office Boom



The news comes as two major corporations seek to move their finance operations to London:


*Huawei to open London office to manage global finances*
Financial Times
4 August 2013










> *Huawei will establish a London-based team to manage the Chinese telecoms manufacturer’s international finances in the latest sign that the privately owned group is embracing western practices.*
> 
> The office, to be based in the City, will carry out a broad range of financial activities, including treasury and risk management functions.
> 
> The company has hired several senior bankers to run the office, which is still being set up, and has quietly begun recruiting in the City for a team to carry out a range of risk management activities, covering areas such as foreign exchange risk, counterparty risk and country risk.
> 
> The company confirmed that the centre was being planned but declined to add further details.
> 
> The office will probably support the group’s relationship with global banks and financial institutions that fund many of its largest customers. Mobile operators sometimes borrow money to buy equipment from telecoms equipment vendors such as Huawei, although the Chinese group can act as an intermediary in such negotiations.
> 
> [continued in link]



*French oil giant Total to move finance HQ from Paris to London*
Evening Standard
5 August 2013










> *France’s biggest oil company said today it would move its finance department from Paris to London.*
> 
> The decision was described by City insiders as a significant boost for London’s status as the financial capital of Europe.
> 
> Total wants to move its corporate treasury department to London to be nearer to stock market analysts who cover the company and raise its profile with international investors.
> 
> The oil giant is talking about moving 60 staff from its treasury department to London as well as about 10 people in investor relations.
> 
> “The idea is to get closer to London, which is the oil trading and financial centre of Europe to allow the group to improve its international visibility,” a Total spokesman said.
> 
> However, the move is likely to ruffle feathers with the Socialist government of Francois Hollande, whose campaign pledges to raise taxes on the rich has infuriated some business figures and prompted threats that some high earners would move out of France in protest.
> 
> “Total pays and will continue to pay its taxes in France,” the spokesman added.


----------



## LondonFox

They won't like that :lol:


----------



## SE9

*New London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395




























Construction work ongoing at London Bridge Station:


205/365 – Welcome Home by ctalibard, on Flickr


RIMG4382 by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

LondonFox you are wicked


----------



## LondonFox

Thank you kind sir. I do try.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Property Week *is reporting a 40% increase in Central London office take-up: Central London office take-up increases 40%
> 
> And *Bloomberg* is reporting an office boom along the construction of the Crossrail line: Goldman to Axa Ride London’s Crossrail Office Boom
> 
> 
> 
> The news comes as two major corporations seek to move their finance operations to London:
> 
> 
> *Huawei to open London office to manage global finances*
> Financial Times
> 4 August 2013​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *French oil giant Total to move finance HQ from Paris to London*
> Evening Standard
> 5 August 2013​


THAT'S AMAZING NEWS! Will they look into space in existing/UC skyscrapers or maybe help have pre-let space on proposed or only just started UC Towers - i.e. Lime Street or maybe even The Pinnacle! :O

*lightbulb moment*


----------



## bonquiqui

I don't mind that 5 cheapside at all not that offensive to me but its the nasty grey and horrible hat on the top that ruins it for me what were they thinking.


----------



## LondonFox

Actually I may have overlooked how important that news is!

40% increase in office space take-up....


office space take-up..

office space...











Pre lets anyone?


----------



## Tiaren

SE9 said:


> *5 Cheapside* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806
> 
> ISG will undertake the 69-week project: ISG secures £9.1 million Cheapside office scheme


Cheapside...what an unfortunate name.


----------



## Hoskins

Tiaren said:


> Cheapside...what an unfortunate name.


Only if you don't understand what it means.


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Actually I may have overlooked how important that news is!
> 
> 40% increase in office space take-up....
> 
> 
> office space take-up..
> 
> office space...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre lets anyone?


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GETTING TO! 

*high five*

This might actually be possible.... :banana:


----------



## SE9

Grosvenor has appointed Arup to find relocation sites for *Victoria Coach Station*. The building will be demolished to make way for a large residential scheme: Next stop for coach station as Grosvenor revamps Victoria


Victoria Coach Station by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## Smarty

Any ideas what possible sites they're looking at for the relocated coach station !


----------



## SE9

No idea to be honest, that whole area is so built up!


----------



## Black Cat

SE9 said:


> Grosvenor has appointed Arup to find relocation sites for *Victoria Coach Station*. The building will be demolished to make way for a large residential scheme: Next stop for coach station as Grosvenor revamps Victoria
> 
> 
> Victoria Coach Station by George Rex, on Flickr


I'm very surprised to hear the Victoria Bus Station is proposed to be demolished, its one of the rare fine streamline art deco buildings of its period in London. This said, I would not be surprised to learn that the coach station were to undergo a major rehab and be converted to spec type offices. Whatever redevelopment happens on the site, the 30s facades and corner tower should be conserved.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wtf that is an art deco gem


----------



## bozenBDJ

Sad to see that Art Deco masterpiece gone hno: .


----------



## Quicksilver

Oh, no, one of my favorite building in London.


----------



## SE9

I don't think it's a listed building so it's at the mercy of the developer and planners.

There may well be a retention of the art deco face, we'll have to see.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Square* | Kings Cross N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99811129

The square is now physically complete. The end of construction was marked today by the Mayor of London. Network Rail has just released a video on the square's construction:






It will be open to the public in 50 days:


----------



## LondonFox

London has a history of destroying art deco buildings.

Earls Court front entrance is another example of one given the green light to be destroyed.


----------



## bozenBDJ

SE9 said:


> *King's Cross Square* | Kings Cross N1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99811129
> 
> The square is now physically complete. The end of construction was marked today by the Mayor of London. Network Rail has just released a video on the square's construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will be open to the public in 50 days*:


You mean _anyone _can come and visit you?


----------



## SE9

One missed "t" and the entire sentence changes meaning.


----------



## F-22

*Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

Construction updates of the magnificent Leadenhall Building currently u/c in the heart of The City financial district. 









by il fenomeno

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumberjack_london/9047070894/ by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/lumberjack_london/9439063944/ by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> I don't think it's a listed building so it's at the mercy of the developer and planners.
> 
> There may well be a retention of the art deco face, we'll have to see.


It is very skin deep so it might end up convenient to keep the facade without affecting too much of the new layout. To be able to market a reasonably iconic front like this does add value to residential.


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> One missed "t" and the entire sentence changes meaning.


Hmm I'm thinking of hosting an annual open Londoner weekend


----------



## Birmingham

*£5bn Greenwich scheme to start this autumn*
Grant Prior | Wed 7th August | 7:26

The construction timetable for the £5bn redevelopment of Greenwich Peninsula in south London has been accelerated with work set to start this autumn.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/08/07/5bn-greenwich-scheme-to-start-this-autumn/


----------



## SE9

sbarn said:


> Why are there so many posts like this in this thread?
> 
> hno:


Ignore. 

The vast majority of random "City X > City Y" comments on this thread are not made by Londoners.


----------



## F-22

New renders and a video of One Blackfriars tower which is currently under construction. 

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/index.cfm?articleID=1

68162104


----------



## RobertWalpole

Nice tower. How many meters tall will it be?


----------



## SE9

RobertWalpole said:


> Nice tower. How many meters tall will it be?


163m


----------



## PortoNuts

That one is going to turn out great.


----------



## RobertWalpole

SE9 said:


> 163m


:cheers:


----------



## Judgejudy123

PortoNuts said:


> That one is going to turn out great.


Sure will :cheers:


----------



## Judgejudy123

Edit


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St. Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Video not yet posted from the topping out ceremony of the Francis Crick Institute:







Project facts:


£600 million ($930m)

79,000m² building

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million


----------



## PortoNuts

What a great building and institution. :cheers2:


----------



## F-22

Construction updates of the Leadenhall Building and 20 Fenchurch Street









*Source*

Picture credit: *Lumberjack*


city1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## F-22

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf

London thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252


The O2, Canary Wharf and the City from the Emirates Air-Line Thames cable car by Jeremai Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Goldman to Axa Ride London’s Crossrail Office Boom*
> 
> *London’s high-speed rail project is helping to drive an office-building boom on the City of London’s western edge as investors rejuvenate aging sites like Smithfield Market near future transport hubs. *
> 
> Henderson Global Investors Ltd. is transforming Smithfield, a meatpacking center for centuries, into a sleek office block while a state-of-the-art Crossrail station is built at Farringdon about a minute’s walk north. Goldman Sachs Group Inc. (GS), Axa SA (CS) and Land Securities Group Plc (LAND) also own properties on the western fringe of the financial district.
> 
> The area’s developers are benefiting as technology, media and telecommunications companies seek new and refurbished buildings, according to Clive Castle, a Henderson director who manages the firm’s commercial real estate in London. “That’s helped to compensate for the weakness of demand from the banking and financial sector,” he said.
> 
> Crossrail, Europe’s largest construction project, costing an estimated 15 billion pounds ($23 billion), will cut commuting times by as much as half, enticing tenants to rent offices in once-overlooked corners of the City. Plans for buildings from Farringdon through Smithfield to the Thameslink overland rail station to the south represent the City’s biggest development pipeline since 2011, when a cluster of towers went up near the Lloyds of London insurance building, said Peter Rees, the City’s planning officer.
> 
> *Amazon.com Move*
> 
> Axa has already benefited from demand for space by technology companies. Amazon.com Inc. (AMZN) earlier this year agreed to lease a property built by the French insurer’s real estate unit less than a five-minute walk from Farringdon Station. Employment in central London’s technology, media and telecommunications industries will rise to 306,000 through this year, from 259,000 in 2007, according to a June forecast by Dmitriy Gruzinov, an economist at Oxford Economics.
> 
> Rents for the best buildings south of Farringdon are now about 47.50 pounds a square foot, up from 42.50 pounds last year, according to an estimate in July by broker Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. That compares with the 95 pounds paid in London’s West End and 55 pounds in the center of the City, the broker said in a May report.
> 
> It’s not just low rents that are attracting technology companies. Farringdon and the adjacent Clerkenwell area are considered a trendy neighborhood, with design studios, artists’ workshops and galleries as well as clubs, bars and restaurants, including celebrity chef Fergus Henderson’s nose-to-tail eatery, St. John, at Smithfield.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...ndon-s-crossrail-office-boom-real-estate.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lure of London's prime areas sends prices through roof*
> 
> *The London property market "has completely lost touch with reality". That is the view of Henry Pryor, a buying agent for wealthy househunters whose claim to fame is that he predicted the peak of the market in 2007.*
> 
> Referring to one upmarket estate agency chain, he added: "Savills' results tell you everything you need to know about the state of the housing market." Sales in Kensington, Mayfair and other sought-after London postcodes have sent Savills' profits soaring as it reported average sale price rose 18% to £3.2m. Profits are up 40% to £26m in six months.
> 
> The figures underscored the gap between London's luxury property market and the rest of the country, where its average selling price of £1m was down 9% from a year ago. The number of sales in Savills' "prime" London heartland was up 5%, while transactions fell in the rest of the country.
> 
> Prime London neighbourhoods are Mayfair, Knightsbridge, Belgravia, Chelsea, Kensington, Holland Park, Notting Hill, Regents Park, St John's Wood and Marylebone. These are the domains of the super-rich:bankers, hedge fund managers, tycoons and oligarchs.
> 
> A recent report by Fathom Consulting said the prime London market was more overvalued now than at any time since 1995 at the latest.
> 
> Fathom said the three factors boosting prices are the weakness of the pound, making London attractive to foreign buyers; the performance of global equity markets, which are a proxy for people's wealth; and buying into London as a "safe haven" – a hedge against the troubled euro.
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/08/london-housingmarket


----------



## PortoNuts

*240 Blackfriars*

@chest























































 please have a quick look at my website


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

What about the other towers planned around One Blackfriars? Have they received the green light for construction?


----------



## SE9

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> What about the other towers planned around One Blackfriars? Have they received the green light for construction?


20 Blackfriars Road (in your post) is approved.

Ludgate and Sampson House are still in the planning stages: http://www.ludgateandsampson.com/


----------



## F-22

Southwark is going to be pretty great with many highrise projects which are already proposed, approved and under construction.


----------



## SE9

F-22 said:


>


Shell Centre (far right) will have several new neighbours not shown, and the South Bank Tower will be taller than shown after the extra height increase.


----------



## bozenBDJ

F-22 said:


> Southwark is going to be pretty great with many highrise projects which are already proposed, approved and under construction.


If this is all completed the area will look great w/ these new skyscrapers going up :cheers:  .


----------



## Orange Alert!

It wasn't that long ago that Soho actually had a considerable size working class community. Other areas within central london such as Holborn, Farringdon and Southwark were also well integrated. I understand we have to be realistic of course but you can't say that nothing has changed.


----------



## SE9

It wasn't long ago that Brixton and Hackney were considered no-go areas. London is a city constantly in flux.


----------



## Orange Alert!

Yes SE9 constantly in flux absolutely correct it has been happening for hundreds of years as we all know it's nothing new. Go back to the Boundary Estate if you want to or even further back. No excuse. I grew up in Hackney wasn't aware it was a no-go area until the landed gentry deemed it so. A no-go area to them yes but a vibrant home for those who had grown up there. Not without its share of troubles, many of which still exist despite gentrification or have simply re-emerged elsewhere. I'd love to go back but it's not mine anymore different crowd times change you move on.

What are we doing existing in flux by the will of market forces not by our own choosing. You've seen the fantastic work undergone at Kidbrooke a great example of how to improve an urban environment. The measure of its success should be come back in 20 years have the same people, the same community continued to thrive and prosper, has the regeneration enabled them to better their lives or have they been forced further out for the cycle to repeat again. We start a project with a purpose of improvement and then later on find ourselves seeking excuses that justify its failure.


----------



## Mr Bricks

SE9 said:


> Those old estates are less socially mixed than the regeneration projects replacing them. At estates like the Ferrier and Aylesbury, they are replacing uniformly deprived areas with mixed income communities and a more varied demographic. I'm not sure how you can conclude that these areas are becoming _less_ socially mixed. I have been observing these regenerations closely, and that is definitely not the case.


The old estates are not socially mixed, partly because they were left to rot and became crime infested holes. Most of these estates were built in the post-war period to replace old slums and to make up for the loss of housing during the war. Hence, most of these places were filled with the poor and later with immigrants, however, we must remember that living conditions still improved massively during this time.

I wholeheartedly agree that they need to be cleaned up, renovated, demolished and rebuilt, however, we must never forget the social aspect of redevelopment and gentrification. Replacements are always posher than the old estates, often with little or not affordable housing, and even when nothing is demolished gentrification occurs. Old working class communities are spruced up and poor people priced out of the area.



SE9 said:


> The shiny new highrise buildings you speak of are being built on brownfield land or replacing poor postwar architecture, as london lad stated. Canary Wharf? That replaced derelict dockland. Nine Elms? That's replacing land currently occupied by warehouses, sheds and a derelict power station. The towers in the City? They are replacing mediocre office buildings.


"Poor postwar architecture" that happens to house lower middle class and working class Londoners. Again you ignore the social aspect. I am quite astonished that you picked Canary Wharf, as anyone who has any knowledge in urban studies would know that CW is a text book example of a highly problematic urban renewal project. The towers in the city I have no problem with as they are replacing office buildings and not housing. For example the massive redevelopment of Aldgate is very welcome. Nine Elms is problematic in the sense that it does not create that many new homes in relation to the vastness of the area. And somehow I'm imagining the apartments in those towers are not going to be cheap.



SE9 said:


> Finally, London has extensive measures in place with regard to conserving architecture. The grading system protects buildings of historic or architectural merit. Conservation areas protect the buildings and character of whole districts. The view management framework protects views of historic or aesthetic value. Thousands of buildings and dozens of square kilometres of London fall under these protections.


If it weren't for the grading system and sight lines a whole lot more would now have been destroyed. However, that doesn't mean that I'm a fan of conservatism or English Heritage. EH are often useless in the way they care for silly sight lines, stand in the way of beautiful buildings like the Shard and fail to protect the heritage that is actually in danger.



SE9 said:


> *London is not a static city*, and it must not lurch into becoming one. Completed in 1894, Tower Bridge was considered by some a "large, heritage-destroying structure" built distastefully close to the Tower of London, a fortress of immense historic value. Today, Tower Bridge is considered globally as an iconic structure. Thank goodness the planners of that day did not bow to the whim of misguided conservationists. There are parallels to the present.


Ah the classic argument. Tearing down a city's housing stock every 50 years or so does not equal progress, in many ways it's a sign of indifference and disrespect. Many cities (including my own) have changed massively in the past 20 years without a single old building being lost. I agree with you that London is not a static city and that it is therefore very exciting and interesting, however, this has nothing to do with the recklessness of some the developers in the city. I think London's pulse comes from its people, its history and its diversity.

Re Tower Bridge the same can be said for most grand land mark buildings around Europe, for example St Paul's and the Eiffel Tower-.



SE9 said:


> Where do you think the West End is then if its not in central London?


Yes, but there are other places in central/inner London. I am not saying that anyone should be able to live in a massive house in Kensington, but the way things are going now in a couple of decades the East End will be just as posh, and the poor and middle class will again have to move.

Historically even the West End had pockets of poverty, sometimes extreme poverty. One of London's most notorious slums, Devil's Acre was located in Westminster but was later replaced with a Peabody estate sharing the fate of many London slums. St Giles and Covent Garden were also once bad areas. If you like to celebrate the "tradition of reinvention" you might want to appreciate the fact that historically London has always been a very socially mixed city and that although conditions in some parts of the city have been appalling great care has been taken to improve the condition of the poor. Since the 1980s this kind of thinking seems to have been lost and replaced with the principles of competition and profit, and this is a global phenomenon.


----------



## SE9

Orange Alert! said:


> Yes SE9 constantly in flux absolutely correct it has been happening for hundreds of years as we all know it's nothing new. Go back to the Boundary Estate if you want to or even further back. No excuse. I grew up in Hackney wasn't aware it was a no-go area until the landed gentry deemed it so. A no-go area to them yes but a vibrant home for those who had grown up there. Not without its share of troubles, many of which still exist despite gentrification or have simply re-emerged elsewhere. I'd love to go back but it's not mine anymore different crowd times change you move on.
> 
> What are we doing existing in flux by the will of market forces not by our own choosing. You've seen the fantastic work undergone at Kidbrooke a great example of how to improve an urban environment. The measure of its success should be come back in 20 years have the same people, the same community continued to thrive and prosper, has the regeneration enabled them to better their lives or have they been forced further out for the cycle to repeat again. We start a project with a purpose of improvement and then later on find ourselves seeking excuses that justify its failure.


I was countering the false assertion that the estate demolitions in this city are resulting in less socially mixed places. 

The wider point that the character of the city is changing is true, but when was it ever not. In the 19th and early 20th century, Elephant and Castle was considered the Piccadilly Circus of the south. For much of the 20th century, it was one of the most sorry and depressed corners of south London. Now it's in another period of transition. My point is that we can't speak as if it's a new or unexpected phenomenon.

I can't speak for Holborn or Farringdon as they are not my 'areas of expertise', but how is a place like Southwark _not_ well integrated?


----------



## Loathing

Most of London is magnitudes better than it was 20 years ago, and that's even more true of 30 or 40 years ago. It's a fantastic city to live in whether you're rich or poor. We have by far the best free museums in the world, as well as beautiful public parks, and extremely walkable and open streets (even in the poshest areas); and a fantastically comprehensive transport network connecting freely the richest areas to the poorest. Almost every borough has expansive council estates right next to multi-million-£ properties. And of course we have the NHS. There is really very little to complain about.

Obviously it is sad to be priced out of the area in which you were born: that's what has happened to me, so I write from experience. But you're fighting an uphill battle against reality if you think that can and should be stopped. It is completely inexorable that a city as successful as London is experiencing rapid increases in property prices.


----------



## SE9

Mr Bricks said:


> The old estates are not socially mixed, partly because they were left to rot and became crime infested holes. Most of these estates were built in the post-war period to replace old slums and to make up for the loss of housing during the war. Hence, most of these places were filled with the poor and later with immigrants, however, we must remember that living conditions still improved massively during this time.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree that they need to be cleaned up, renovated, demolished and rebuilt, however, we must never forget the social aspect of redevelopment and gentrification. Replacements are always posher than the old estates, often with little or not affordable housing, and even when nothing is demolished gentrification occurs. Old working class communities are spruced up and poor people priced out of the area.
> 
> "Poor postwar architecture" that happens to house lower middle class and working class Londoners. Again you ignore the social aspect. I am quite astonished that you picked Canary Wharf, as anyone who has any knowledge in urban studies would know that CW is a text book example of a highly problematic urban renewal project. The towers in the city I have no problem with as they are replacing office buildings and not housing. For example the massive redevelopment of Aldgate is very welcome. Nine Elms is problematic in the sense that it does not create that many new homes in relation to the vastness of the area. And somehow I'm imagining the apartments in those towers are not going to be cheap.
> 
> If it weren't for the grading system and sight lines a whole lot more would now have been destroyed. However, that doesn't mean that I'm a fan of conservatism or English Heritage. EH are often useless in the way they care for silly sight lines, stand in the way of beautiful buildings like the Shard and failing to protect the heritage that is actually in danger.
> 
> Ah the classic argument. Tearing down a city's housing stock every 50 years or so does not equal progress, in many ways it's a sign of indifference and disrespect. Many cities (including my own) have changed massively in the past 20 years without a single old building being lost. I agree with you that London is not a static city and that it is therefore very exciting and interesting, however, this has nothing to do with the recklessness of some the developers in the city. I think London's pulse comes from its people, its history and its diversity.
> 
> Re Tower Bridge the same can be said for most grand land mark buildings around Europe, for example St Paul's and the Eiffel Tower-.
> 
> Yes, but there are other places in central/inner London. I am not saying that anyone should be able to live in a massive house in Kensington, but the way things are going now in a couple of decades the East End will be just as posh, and the poor and middle class will again have to move.
> 
> Historically even the West End had pockets of poverty, sometimes extreme poverty. One of London's most notorious slums, Devil's Acre was located in Westminster but was later replaced with a Peabody estate sharing the fate of many London slums. St Giles and Covent Garden were also once bad areas. If you like to celebrate the "tradition of reinvention" you might want to appreciate the fact that historically London has always been a very socially mixed city and that although conditions in some parts of the city have been appalling great care has been taken to improve the condition of the poor. Since the 1980s this kind of thinking seems to have been lost and replaced with the principles of competition and profit, and this is a global phenomenon.


London is _miles_ better now than it was in the 90s, and even more so from the 80s and 70s. From the era of regression that marked the latter 20th century to where we are now, the difference is extraordinary. It's a city that's constantly changing, and this shouldn't be considered something new or shocking unless you're unfamiliar with the city's past. The point regarding Tower Bridge is not true to the other structures you mentioned as they were not built immediately next to a 1000 year old city-defining edifice, in the manner that Tower Bridge was built next to the Tower of London.

You can't be serious about Nine Elms considering that it's delivering thousands of new homes to an area that currently has none. You also can't be serious about Canary Wharf which is currently London's 2nd financial district, the world headquarters and base of international operations of many companies. You're also speaking as if there's no affordable housing legislation in place.

The housing stock of London is not being torn down every 50 years. You're evidently unaware of the _vast_ swathes of Victorian (and other) housing that exist in the city, or that London's housing stock does not entirely consist of 1960s/1970s concrete estates. Furthermore, the old estates were not socially mixed from the start. They were built to house the same demographic. Heygate Estate was built to house the Elephant & Castle 'slum' dwellers. The Eltham estates were built to house the workers of the riverside barracks. You can't argue that the estates "became" socially homogenous when they were from the start.

The replacements are more socially mixed than the old estates. They are also of better build quality, with better spatial planning and more housing units. If you don't believe that this is true then I won't waste time convincing you, but I recommend that you watch this apt video about the Ferrier Estate and its regeneration:


----------



## onerob

Boris Johnson has "rubber stamped" plans for the Ram Brewery site in Wandsworth.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/permission-for-epr-architects-ram-brewery-scheme-on-second-try/5059005.article


----------



## SE9

Great to see this scheme finally move forward.


----------



## SE9

*The Ram Brewery* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.therambrewery.com/


Project facts:


Project replaces a derelict brewery and disused warehouses

Brewery to be restored and renovated

661 new homes

9506m² new retail and commercial space

500 permanent jobs, 266 construction jobs

248 residential parking spaces, +1200 cycle parking spaces

Micro brewery and brewery museum

Site at present:


Ram Brewery by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Proposals:


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts:


New headquarters of UBS

Fully occupied in 2016

66,890m² new office space

Four trading floors, which can each accommodate 750 traders











Construction update, taken by forumer gravesVpelli:


----------



## joey_122

why do people mind if london is becoming a haven for the rich and if they are gentrifying the council estates it makes for a way prettier city from an architectural perspective


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ yes but there are people in London whom are worried that the city will lose it's historical touch


----------



## SE9

Those that believe so are not basing their opinion on sensible argument.


----------



## SE9

*Agar Grove regeneration* | Camden NW1

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/agargrove

Architects Hawkins Brown and Mae have been appointed to design the £55m regeneration of the Agar Grove Estate in Camden: Hawkins Brown and Mae appointed on £55m Camden estate job


----------



## hugh

SE9, as always - many thanks for the updates.


----------



## Birmingham

This sounds awfully familiar to the discussion Brummies had on the decision to replace the central library. Some wanted it listed. The majority wanted it gone. It was a masterpiece in it's day but lacked any purpose and most importantly bottle-necked the city centre from it's main district. Thankfully it's been replaced and now works are due to start on it's demolition bringing thousands of jobs and a whole new area that 90% of brummies will enjoy using alot more then a run down, rotten library which offered nothing but an eye sore. Changes happen. We live in a fast paced world. Everywhere is the same. What London is getting rid off is nothing that should be saved at all costs and what's being replaced is certainly not forcing divisions within it's communities. These comments are very silly.


----------



## Mr Bricks

SE9 said:


> London is _miles_ better now than it was in the 90s, and even more so from the 80s and 70s. From the era of regression that marked the latter 20th century to where we are now, the difference is extraordinary. It's a city that's constantly changing, and this shouldn't be considered something new or shocking unless you're unfamiliar with the city's past. The point regarding Tower Bridge is not true to the other structures you mentioned as they were not built immediately next to a 1000 year old city-defining edifice, in the manner that Tower Bridge was built next to the Tower of London.


Well it depends what you mean by better. Certainly London is now cleaner, better looking and more pleasant. But you have to remember that from the 70s to the 90s poverty in London actually increased, and although for the last 15 years inner London (mostly in the west and the centre) has become wealthier many of the suburbs are becoming poorer and falling into deprivation due to population displacement. If you read what I wrote I did talk about London constantly changing, however, this is no excuse to ignore the dark side of the current construction boom.



SE9 said:


> You can't be serious about Nine Elms considering that it's delivering thousands of new homes to an area that currently has none. You also can't be serious about Canary Wharf which is currently London's 2nd financial district, the world headquarters and base of international operations of many companies. You're also speaking as if there's no affordable housing legislation in place.


Regarding Nine Elms, it is great that it's being redeveloped and that new homes are being constructed. I am just pointing out that considering the size of the site 16 000 homes isn't that much, especially as London is facing overcrowding. I won't go in to details on CW but you should look it up. There are some affordable housing legislation is place, but as we all can see not nearly enough.




SE9 said:


> The housing stock of London is not being torn down every 50 years. You're evidently unaware of the _vast_ swathes of Victorian (and other) housing that exist in the city, or that London's housing stock does not entirely consist of 1960s/1970s concrete estates. Furthermore, the old estates were not socially mixed from the start. They were built to house the same demographic. Heygate Estate was built to house the Elephant & Castle 'slum' dwellers. The Eltham estates were built to house the workers of the riverside barracks. You can't argue that the estates "became" socially homogenous when they were from the start.


I don't know about you but some forumers celebrate the fact that the old is being torn down and replaced with the new and call that "progress" which it isn't. I know that London still is an "old city" however at the current rate that could soon be history in some parts of town, especially in The City.

I never said estates were mixed from the start, however, they were far better than the old slums and for a time often thriving multicultural communities. They gradually fell into disrepair. 



SE9 said:


> The replacements are more socially mixed than the old estates. They are also of better build quality, with better spatial planning and more housing units. If you don't believe that this is true then I won't waste time convincing you, but I recommend that you watch this apt video about the Ferrier Estate and its regeneration


They are more socially mixed in the sense that there are less poor people, but where do these poor people go? Do they disappear into thin air? No they relocate. From and aesthetic and architectural point of view these new developments are improvements, and I am definitely not saying they are all bad, however, many of them contribute to the continuing gentrification and population displacement. The working class and their ugly homes are being pushed out of the centre.


----------



## Mr Bricks

joey_122 said:


> why do people mind if london is becoming a haven for the rich and if they are gentrifying the council estates it makes for a way prettier city from an architectural perspective


:cripes:

You should really sort out your priorities.


----------



## Loathing

Mr Bricks is also betraying ignorance and naivity when he writes that "Canary Wharf is a textbook example of unsuccessful regeneration". It is true that a number of armchair-critic academics have written essays about CW's failure to integrate with the surrounding areas, but those sorts of complaints are patently ridiculous in this context.


----------



## Bligh

Loathing said:


> Mr Bricks is also betraying ignorance and naivity when he writes that "Canary Wharf is a textbook example of unsuccessful regeneration".


Thats EXACTLY what I thought... CW is an amazing example of SUCCESSFUL regeneration. 

Bricks at the end of the day London is not losing it's architectual heritage. Its developing it further. London NOW has the Ancient, the Old, the New and the ultra Modern - not many cities in the world have this. But London does it in a beautiful way, without disturbing the environment but instead complimenting it. 

London's new developments are world class and in a few years become international recognizable landmarks! The Gherkin has become a world renowned landmark, the City skyline ITSELF has become a landmark. The Shard will follow... 

I was walking in and around the Square Mile and went to the top of the Monument on Saturday and I cannot help but think that the different styles and ages of architecture in the City just simply works! 

Keep in mind that City planners and other protective schemes do not allow skyscrapers to be built just anywhere - people study these potential projects for months, sometimes years in London. I trust that these people know what they are doing.


----------



## virtuesoft

While we're on the topic of gentrification, I found this piece on the subject quite interesting...

http://www.economist.com/blogs/blighty/2013/08/londons-demography


----------



## Quicksilver

Yes, sometimes I wish the approval process was much quicker in the UK.

Just a small example, which I think could be relevant. We have a small "pond" basically, a big paddle 2mx2m which the developer on our development wants to fill in to create some green area. As it's next to my house, I have been following the process quite closely as local council seems to be good in following guidelines and they publish all documents related to this application promptly. So back to this "pond", developer submitted application back in January 2013, local council asked for local Parish consent (what they have to do this it it's beyond my understanding), local environment agency consent, some bird society consent, archaeological consent, etc, etc. There are now about 20 documents attached to this application, which is ridiculous in my opinion, and this pond is still there! In some countries, the developers don't even need to ask anything or report it, they just level it with a ground, job done, and nobody ever remembers that it was something there.

Basically, the approval process is complex but it covers all the aspects and you cannot "just demolish the old building" or build whatever you want. As Blign said, some companies spend years to get through the application process. So, yes, developers in London don't have «the wild card» to do whatever they want and it's not all ruled by money, still...


----------



## london lad

Loathing said:


> Mr Bricks is also betraying ignorance and naivity when he writes that "Canary Wharf is a textbook example of unsuccessful regeneration". It is true that a number of armchair-critic academics have written essays about CW's failure to integrate with the surrounding areas, but those sorts of complaints are patently ridiculous in this context.


Mr Bricks is the classic case of someone who has read a book, been somewhere for a holiday and studied google earth to much and thinks he is an expert on the subject. I think we can all agree his ignorance on London is unrivalled and most of what he talks is nothing but his opinion which he trys to dress up as fact by linking to scholarly reports and papers.He really knows jackshit about the place.

I really don’t know why he does it as time and time again his flimsy urban theories he studies and try’s to apply to a place he knows nought about is quite roundly shot down conclusively by people who actually know about the city he seems to think he is an expert on.


----------



## london lad

Hawkins\Brown and Mae bags £55m Camden estate overhaul

13 August, 2013 | By Richard Waite

A rather relevant piece of news for those who seem to think council estates are being replaced by the rich.

As with most council estate urban regeneration obsolete or tired parts are being demolished or redeveloped to provide a lot more housing on the site and as is often the case a more mixed community is the desired outcome ( it also allows for some of these regeneration schemes to make sense financially as the private sales subsidise the council and affordable elements allowing the whole scheme to be built).









A team led by Hawkins\Brown and Mae has won the £55 million project to overhaul the 1960s Agar Grove Estate in Camden, north London

It is understood the practices saw off bids from BPTW, Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands, Pollard Thomas Edwards and PRP with BDP to land the ‘significant’ housing regeneration scheme.

Part of Camden Council’s Community Investment Programme, the project will see 112 homes low-rise homes demolished, 360 new homes built and the central, eighteen-storey Lulworth House tower block stripped back to its frame and refurbished. The residents from the tower will be rehoused on the estate and the apartments in the revamped high-rise will be put up for private sale. 

Landscape specialists Grant Associates, services engineer Max Fordham and structural engineer Peter Brett Associates will also work on the 25,600m² project.

Seth Rutt, partner, Hawkins\Brown commented: ‘Camden is showing real commitment to sustainability - both environmentally and socially. The client is keen to build on ‘fabric first’ principles to exceed legislation and tackle fuel poverty. Camden are also committed to keeping the existing community on site, which we will be doing with a phased, single decant - residents will be able to watch their new homes being built - and then move in.’

Alex Ely, partner, Mae added: ‘Camden have a commitment to delivering high quality design and we are delighted to be part of the team for this significant regeneration project.’


----------



## deckard_6

I don't know if we should blame politics, education in general or just TV for the limited capacity of many people to discuss opposite ideas without disrespecting others.


----------



## kerouac1848

Mr Bricks said:


> Well it depends what you mean by better. Certainly London is now cleaner, better looking and more pleasant. But you have to remember that from the 70s to the 90s poverty in London actually increased, and although for the last 15 years inner London (mostly in the west and the centre) has become wealthier many of the suburbs are becoming poorer and falling into deprivation due to population displacement. If you read what I wrote I did talk about London constantly changing, however, this is no excuse to ignore the dark side of the current construction boom.


The biggest case of population displacement was during the first 25 or or so post-war years, a policy by governments' to purposely depopulate Britain's cities, fuelled by the belief that the future belonged to a decentrailsed network of centres linked by the car. What you call 'slums' were very often perfectly fine rows of terraces. My dad lived in one in Kilburn, and was moved to a newly built estate in Neasden during the late '60s so the council (or GLC) could replace the terraces with another estate. The War gave authorities' the excuse to implement modernist theories of urban planning, for one.

Much of what you call 'displacement' is actually the conscious movement of people to low-density areas dominated by families. It's a well worn path, not least because plenty of people don't actually like living in the inner city. Many have cashed in handsomely by selling off former council homes or older blocks. The greatest driver of displacement is going to be the cap on housing benefits, but that's little to do with regeneration, being a central government policy motivated by political concerns. Estates in or near central London are seeing the total number of housing units increased, and many saw flats sold-off under the R2B long ago anyway. Search for a room rented out by a private landlord in zones 1 and 2 and you'll quickly see many are ex-local authority. 

The problem with housing is political and the answer likely national.


----------



## Smarty

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, sometimes I wish the approval process was much quicker in the UK.
> 
> Just a small example, which I think could be relevant. We have a small "pond" basically, a big paddle 2mx2m which the developer on our development wants to fill in to create some green area. As it's next to my house, I have been following the process quite closely as local council seems to be good in following guidelines and they publish all documents related to this application promptly. So back to this "pond", developer submitted application back in January 2013, local council asked for local Parish consent (what they have to do this it it's beyond my understanding), local environment agency consent, some bird society consent, archaeological consent, etc, etc. There are now about 20 documents attached to this application, which is ridiculous in my opinion, and this pond is still there! In some countries, the developers don't even need to ask anything or report it, they just level it with a ground, job done, and nobody ever remembers that it was something there.
> 
> Basically, the approval process is complex but it covers all the aspects and you cannot "just demolish the old building" or build whatever you want. As Blign said, some companies spend years to get through the application process. So, yes, developers in London don't have «the wild card» to do whatever they want and it's not all ruled by money, still...


One of my neighbours wants to prune a tree to improve the amount of light coming into his garden. He has to get planning permission as it's a conservation area and has had to contact no less than 37 other parties to obtain their views before going ahead. The tree is a sycamore (basically the closest thing in the tree world to a weed) so it's not even a nice tree but all trees in conservation areas are protected. And this is just for pruning, not even cutting down.

I dread to think the hoops I'd have to go through to build an extension or loft conversion.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Im all for regenration, but when youre replacing a former community rather than helping it it becomes more suspect. Yes, it beautifies the place - but once again too many old buildings are falling to the wrecker's ball before we notice in time.

And yes, as it all goes increasingly middle class in the picket barriers, up comes the issue of rising rents. Now regeneration has a dodgy name as even the hallowed ground of us middle classes are threatened - what needing to have the salary of an investment banker ($65,000) or a lawyer ($59,000) to afford even to rent a one bed apartment:

http://www.rentonomy.com/posts/109

or an average $170,000 just for a deposit within 6 years

http://www.rentonomy.com/posts/109

As the independent shops and start-ups are priced out the centre is becoming increasingly staid, cold and moneyed. What has struck deepest to our bourgeouis sensibilities is the recent loss of the nightlife and entertainment districts, now catering to tourists as traps, or bespoke places to have a lapdance or prosecco. To have a a good night out, without chart music, one has to fork out to zone 3 or further now, and steel yourself for the complicated nightbus journey home.

Ive always maintained some part of the central city should always be set aside for cheaper rents, in the name of start-ups, entertainment and buzz.


----------



## Mr Bricks

london lad said:


> Mr Bricks is the classic case of someone who has read a book, been somewhere for a holiday and studied google earth to much and thinks he is an expert on the subject. I think we can all agree his ignorance on London is unrivalled and most of what he talks is nothing but his opinion which he trys to dress up as fact by linking to scholarly reports and papers.He really knows jackshit about the place.
> 
> I really don’t know why he does it as time and time again his flimsy urban theories he studies and try’s to apply to a place he knows nought about is quite roundly shot down conclusively by people who actually know about the city he seems to think he is an expert on.


Someone feels a bit threatened by people who actually read books! :lol: You should give it a try. At least try to correct me instead of resorting to badly disguised personal attacks.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Re post war slum clearance I don't believe it was necessary at all. Many of the buildings that were lost could have been renovated, but they were slums in the sense that they lacked all the equipment necessary for modern life.

I Love the fact that London is an architecturally diverse city and I do love many of the modern buildings and projects in the city. What I'm trying to get at is the social aspects, why can't people distinguish the two? Te CW a lot of people on here haven't done their home work.


----------



## Langur

the spliff fairy said:


> Im all for regenration, but when youre replacing a former community rather than helping it it becomes more suspect. Yes, it beautifies the place - but once again too many old buildings are falling to the wrecker's ball before we notice in time.
> 
> And yes, as it all goes increasingly middle class in the picket barriers, up comes the issue of rising rents. Now regeneration has a dodgy name as even the hallowed ground of us middle classes are threatened - what needing to have the salary of an investment banker ($65,000) or a lawyer ($59,000) to afford even to rent a one bed apartment:
> 
> http://www.rentonomy.com/posts/109
> 
> or an average $170,000 just for a deposit within 6 years
> 
> http://www.rentonomy.com/posts/109
> 
> As the independent shops and start-ups are priced out the centre is becoming increasingly staid, cold and moneyed. What has struck deepest to our bourgeouis sensibilities is the recent loss of the nightlife and entertainment districts, now catering to tourists as traps, or bespoke places to have a lapdance or prosecco. To have a a good night out, without chart music, one has to fork out to zone 3 or further now, and steel yourself for the complicated nightbus journey home.
> 
> Ive always maintained some part of the central city should always be set aside for cheaper rents, in the name of start-ups, entertainment and buzz.


This is nonsense. I live in zone 1. Most people here aren't investment bankers or lawyers. (The quoted salaries of $65,000 and $59,000 for bankers and lawyers seem rather low.) I work in the central London rental market, and can tell you that most zone 1 renters aren't on huge City salaries. One bedroom apartments are indeed expensive, but most single renters take flatshares or studios.

Most of my friends who've bought flats/houses don't earn anywhere near $170,000 pa. Most have bought in outlying areas, but that's normal for first time buyers. What do we expect? People on average salaries buying their first home in Mayfair? Get real!

Startups are not priced out of the centre. "Silicon Roundabout" has 1000 tech or tech related firms now. There were hardly any a few years ago. It's located between the City and Hoxton/Shorditch (one of the hottest and trendiest parts of London.)

Central London is not dying at all. The West End is absolutely heaving this year. I'm sure it will be the biggest year ever for tourism, hotels, restaurants, bars, theatres, taxi fares, Tube traffic, etc. It was always touristy. It's just more of the same. And I for one haven't noticed any lack of unique shops or restaurants in places like Soho. Indeed quite the opposite. There's more choice, variety, and originality now than ever before.


----------



## Langur

Mr Bricks said:


> You just have to visit the Lost London thread to see all the great Victoriana that has been demolished in recent years.


Actually very little Victoriana has been demolished in recent years. There was far more being demolished in the post WWII decades.


Mr Bricks said:


> Many people fail to realize the social change that is taking place in London. Most forumers just seem to celebrate the destruction of nasty old estates without realizing that the replacements, often new shiny high-rise buildings, though vastly improving the architectural face of London make the city a less socially mixed and democratic place to live. Central London is becoming more of a playground for the rich with sleek residential towers and corporate palaces.


I don't see how knocking down horrid decayed old estates and replacing them with more attractive buildings occupied by more prosperous residents is bad for London. Some of those inner London neighbourhoods were wealthy before they declined. Now they're becoming wealthy again. It's just part of the natural evolution of the city. Indeed the whole reason they're regenerating is because urban living is enjoyed and celebrated once again. Inner London became poor and neglected precisely because the middle class drifted to the suburbs from the 20s to the 80s. Now that trend is in reverse (at least for a certain demographic). It's true that the regeneration of inner London displaces the poor further afield, but is this such a terrible thing? Do the unemployed really need to be located close to the city centre more than those who actually work there? Trying to keep the poor in situ merely entrenches and continues the social problems suffered by inner cities in the 70s, 80s, and 90s. Is that really what we're aiming for? Resisting natural change would necessitate huge and artificial distortions of the market, and that inevitably brings its own problems. Look what rent controls did for the South Bronx in NYC if you want an example of unintended negative consequences.


----------



## LondonFox

Mr Bricks said:


> Someone feels a bit threatened by people who actually read books! :lol: You should give it a try.



Hitler read books... hell, he even wrote one. He was a dick.


----------



## Loathing

> london lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkins\Brown and Mae bags £55m Camden estate overhaul
> 
> 13 August, 2013 | By Richard Waite
> 
> A rather relevant piece of news for those who seem to think council estates are being replaced by the rich.
> 
> As with most council estate urban regeneration obsolete or tired parts are being demolished or redeveloped to provide a lot more housing on the site and as is often the case a more mixed community is the desired outcome ( it also allows for some of these regeneration schemes to make sense financially as the private sales subsidise the council and affordable elements allowing the whole scheme to be built).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team led by Hawkins\Brown and Mae has won the £55 million project to overhaul the 1960s Agar Grove Estate in Camden, north London
> 
> It is understood the practices saw off bids from BPTW, Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands, Pollard Thomas Edwards and PRP with BDP to land the ‘significant’ housing regeneration scheme.
> 
> Part of Camden Council’s Community Investment Programme, the project will see 112 homes low-rise homes demolished, 360 new homes built and the central, eighteen-storey Lulworth House tower block stripped back to its frame and refurbished. The residents from the tower will be rehoused on the estate and the apartments in the revamped high-rise will be put up for private sale.
> 
> Landscape specialists Grant Associates, services engineer Max Fordham and structural engineer Peter Brett Associates will also work on the 25,600m² project.
> 
> Seth Rutt, partner, Hawkins\Brown commented: ‘Camden is showing real commitment to sustainability - both environmentally and socially. The client is keen to build on ‘fabric first’ principles to exceed legislation and tackle fuel poverty. Camden are also committed to keeping the existing community on site, which we will be doing with a phased, single decant - residents will be able to watch their new homes being built - and then move in.’
> 
> Alex Ely, partner, Mae added: ‘Camden have a commitment to delivering high quality design and we are delighted to be part of the team for this significant regeneration project.’
Click to expand...

^ And the above is a typical example of what is happening to council estates in London: local Councils are adding private development to them, which adds urban density and also produces the money to refurbish/rebuild the social housing on-site, and in addition it makes the area more socially diverse and removes the stigma from the "council estate", improving the area as a whole; and all of this at little or no cost to the taxpayer, which benefits the economy. All parties are left happy and the fabric of the city is improved. London's policy may not be perfect, but we're doing this regeneration thing pretty damn well compared to rival cities.


----------



## SE9

Mr Bricks said:


> Re post war slum clearance I don't believe it was necessary at all. Many of the buildings that were lost could have been renovated, but they were slums in the sense that they lacked all the equipment necessary for modern life.
> 
> I Love the fact that London is an architecturally diverse city and I do love many of the modern buildings and projects in the city. What I'm trying to get at is the social aspects, why can't people distinguish the two? Te CW a lot of people on here haven't done their home work.


Trust me I've done my homework, if that 'homework' consists of having spent years observing, studying, living and contributing to London's built environment.

You question my assertion that London is better now than it was in the mid to late 20th century, saying that it only holds true on an aesthetic level. Perhaps you didn't consider the devastating population loss, crime level, defunct industry, unemployment, standard of schooling, incohesion, social unrest, and the multitude of other ills that plagued London at the period. There is no comparison. An interesting case-point would be to observe the transition in popular culture (music etc) during this period, especially the subject and content with regard to domestic issues.

You argue that replacing the decrepit estates is not progress, but I have to inform you otherwise again. Once you've had the chance to visit and observe the decayed estates of South London, you'd be in no doubt that they are beyond saving. Estates like the Ferrier and Aylesbury were condemned from birth, victims of poor design and very poor construction standards. That doesn't even take into account the fact that they both housed the poorest of society in societally and architecturally homogenous jungles. Their multi-billion pound regenerations are both progress whether you like it or not. I have spent years studying the estates you mention on a social and engineering level, I assure you that I know what I'm talking about.

You wonder where all the 'poor people' go? At the Ferrier Estate, every council tenant was offered the chance to relocate to the new development or settle in another council property in the borough, as is standard procedure. Some decided to make a fresh start elsewhere in the borough, and some decided to move into a new house on the development. I speak to former Ferrier residents first-hand, they could not be happier with their new house and the regeneration in general, as exhibited by this post two years ago:



SE9 said:


> Most of those 3-storey terraced houses are occupied by former Ferrier residents! A while back, I was speaking to the mother of a family who had just moved into one of those houses from the Ferrier. She was _very_ pleased with her new place, and said she would recommend any Ferrier resident to transfer to the Kidbrooke Village development.
> 
> Some have scattered to other estates in Greenwich Borough, mostly in the Eltham area.



You're entitled to your opinion but, with the greatest of respect, I do know what I'm talking about and I've certainly done my fair share of homework on it.


----------



## Langur

Mr Bricks said:


> Again you ignore the social aspect. I am quite astonished that you picked Canary Wharf, as anyone who has any knowledge in urban studies would know that CW is a text book example of a highly problematic urban renewal project.


I'm not the biggest fan of Canary Wharf. I prefer areas of London with more historical grain. However if your goal is for rich and poor to live in close proximity, then Canary Wharf is an example of that. You have an island of office towers for banks and yuppie apartment buildings amidst a sea of poor east London. Before Canary Wharf, the docks were homogeneously poor. Now it's a mix of rich and poor. That's the kind of mix you've been advocating, right? Canary Wharf also provides jobs that were lacking before. I don't mean that under-educated locals suddenly became high-flying bankers. However even the lowest skilled can get jobs as cleaners or shop assistants in Canary Wharf's malls. That's not amazing, but it's better than what they had before, ie unemployment.

In general the yuppie colonies and outposts springing up among hitherto deprived inner city areas actually increases London's social heterogeneity. Only zone 1 is in any danger of becoming completely gentrified.


----------



## devastasian

There really isn't any need for personal attacks, esp. as Mr Bricks hasn't said anything to warrant it.


----------



## .Adam

I'd love to see a list of all these old buildings being knocked down Mr Bricks.........


----------



## SE9

devastasian said:


> There really isn't any need for personal attacks, esp. as Mr Bricks hasn't said anything to warrant it.


When debating with people that are experts on different aspects of London - having lived, worked and studied aspects built environment, architecture and society over many years - we shouldn't be spoken to as if we know nothing of our own city and professional field.

I know certain cities fairly well such as Atlanta, but I would never dare claim to have a greater insight on the built environment or society of Atlanta than an Atlantan engineer that has lived, worked and studied the city for many years. I would actually use the opportunity to have him impart his knowledge and expertise of the city unto me. Through such a process, I become more knowledgeable.

Should we be spoken to like we don't know what we're talking about regarding these factual matters? People are entitled to their opinion, however dressing opinions as fact and propagating them in a condescending manner isn't wise. I have opinions positive and negative regarding London and many other cities. If I have an opinion that is proven to be wrong by a relevant proof, I will not continue to propagate that now-discredited opinion.


----------



## SE9

*Piccadilly Circus* | West End W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818102

A new LED screen will be added to Piccadilly Circus: Piccadilly Lights in London to expand

Piccadilly Circus, the intersection of several prominent roads, was once covered in electronic advertising:










Most of the advertisements were removed to reveal the architectural beauty of the buildings that they covered:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macita83/7709638766/

The new LED screen will be where the indicative Emirates advert is, immediately above the Barclays and Boots storefronts:


----------



## SE9

*Hampton House* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.hamptonhouseconsultation.co.uk/


















Demolition ongoing at the Hampton House site. Photo taken today by forumer stevekeiretsu:


20 Albert Embankment demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## sk327

SE9 said:


> *Piccadilly Circus* | West End W1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818102
> 
> A new LED screen will be added to Piccadilly Circus: Piccadilly Lights in London to expand
> 
> Piccadilly Circus, the intersection of several prominent roads, was once covered in electronic advertising:



Does anybody else agree it was better like that? I mean, yes the architecture there is beautiful but adverts on one more building wouldn't really hurt anyone would they.


----------



## SE9

I quite like it now..


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


Euro 2012 Semi Finals by Stefan the Cameraman, on Flickr


Regent Street Festival 2012 Circus Circus by Regent Street Online, on Flickr


----------



## F-22

Like?  >>>


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwaynemiras/9495924057/ by dwayne miras, on Flickr


----------



## Manchester77

sk327 said:


> Does anybody else agree it was better like that? I mean, yes the architecture there is beautiful but adverts on one more building wouldn't really hurt anyone would they.


The adverts then were better IMO but some of the buildings are lovely

Wow wonderful panoramic shot of the skyline there 

Love how despite all the new developments the 60s post office tower (or is it BT now?) sticks out. Also like the way the eye frames that building 

Looking at the redevelopment of some parts of London creating new communities around square it's a pity that it isn't repeated in some of our other big cities to spruce them up


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/royal-arsenal-riverside

Construction continues at Royal Arsenal Riverside, a £1.2 billion ($1.7bn) residential project in Woolwich, south London:


Construction at Royal Arsenal Riverside - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Construction at Royal Arsenal Riverside - London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Royal Arsenal Riverside embraces the renovation of historic buildings and the use of modern architecture:


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

sk327 said:


> Does anybody else agree it was better like that? I mean, yes the architecture there is beautiful but adverts on one more building wouldn't really hurt anyone would they.


Yes, it was like Hong Kong, but those days are saidly gone


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Millennium Village* | Greenwich SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://gmv.gb.com/

Construction of phases 3 to 5 is underway:


Construction at Greenwich Millennium Village - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Construction at Greenwich Millennium Village - London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Phases 3 to 5 will provide 1,746 new homes:










Phases 1 and 2 were complete in 2009, providing 1,095 new homes:


Greenwich Millennium Village SE10, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Plot M0120 (Ravensbourne Student Block) - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## potto

london lad said:


> Hawkins\Brown and Mae bags £55m Camden estate overhaul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team led by Hawkins\Brown and Mae has won the £55 million project to overhaul the 1960s Agar Grove Estate in Camden, north London
> 
> ...........
> 
> residents will be able to watch their new homes being built - and then move in.’


Islington just across the road did this very same procedure very successfully at the nearby Market Estate. Shockingly poor estate that was demolished in sections and people re-housed in the new build as it appeared. Much more pleasant environment now even if the overall quality of architecture is below par, this scheme looks like it will have a higher build quality perhaps inspired by the Kings Cross lands developments next door.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Market_Estate


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Video on the restoration of Gasholder 8, an example of the heritage of King's Cross being preserved:







Recent photos of the £2.3bn King's Cross development: 








































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9376104256/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9373326025/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9373473719/ on flickr


Grain Store Restaurant & Bar @ Granary Square, Kings Cross by everydaylife.style, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Embassy Gardens, a constituent part of the £15 billion ($23bn) Nine Elms development:















Latest construction update:





































Embassy Gardens marketing suite:


Embassy Gardens Marketing Suite by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station redevelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: Battersea Power Station redevelopment | Wandsworth | U/C

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/











Plans to create an events venue at Battersea Power Station have been approved by Wandsworth Council: Battersea Power Station gives green light for future events

The venue, to be named The Power House, will have a capacity of 2000. Battersea Power Station recently hosted the Holi One festival (10th August 2013):











The latest from the construction site, as activity starts to increase:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pastlondon/9472564613/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pastlondon/9472612491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pastlondon/9472565761/


----------



## F-22

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409


OO7A3594 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*ORTUS* | Denmark Hill SE5

Official website: http://www.maudsleylearning.com/the-ortus/

The recently complete ORTUS learning centre. The building is a psychiatric learning facility and mental health training centre:


----------



## F-22

SE9 said:


> *Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5
> 
> Official website: http://www.ealingfilmworks.com/
> 
> Ealing Council have revealed plans for Ealing Filmworks. The project includes a cinema, restaurants, retail space and 150 homes:





SE9 said:


> *The Old Vinyl Factory* | Hayes UB3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618383
> 
> Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com/
> 
> The first phase of the Old Vinyl Factory has been sold to Willmott Dixon. Construction is expected to start in Q4 2013: DevSec sell at Old Vinyl


Wonderful environments and communities in London. :cheers:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^That developments have a great atmosphere, I love it.


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/

Photos of the Leadenhall Building by forumer Lightfoot1974, working at 20 Fenchurch Street:


Conquip - 20FS - 7 by Conquip Industrial, on Flickr


Conquip - 20FS - 6 by Conquip Industrial, on Flickr


Conquip - 20FS - 5 by Conquip Industrial, on Flickr


----------



## F-22

This is definitely one of the best looking skyscrapers in the world.


122 Leadenhall Street by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

F-22 said:


> This is definitely one of the best looking skyscrapers in the world.
> 
> 
> 122 Leadenhall Street by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Ill second that! :cheers:


----------



## hugh

clusterboi said:


> But this is just the City of London - the one square mile old "Downtown" which now forms one of London's two financial districts. On its own it already constitutes one of the greatest concentrations of office space in the World. But much of it is low-rise in developments such as Broadgate. And there is so much more to Central London - from the City through* Midtown *to the West End, let alone Canary Wharf. For those who say that the City skyline is "small" it is only part of a much bigger picture as any panorama taken from, say Parliament Hill shows. It will be one of at least five clusters.
> 
> And for those on this forum who claim that La Defense is Europe's biggest business district, I am afraid the City beats it by farin terms of office space and employees.


'Midtown'? I think you mean Holborn.


----------



## SE9

"Midtown" will never, ever stick.


----------



## SE9

The *Jewish Community Centre* in NW3 (nicknamed JW3) will open next month.

Official website: http://www.jw3.org.uk/


----------



## SE9

It's been reported that the cost of the £33bn HS2 project could double:


----------



## SE9

Black Cat said:


> Is this a rehab of a 60s building with a new addition?


It's a new build.


----------



## SE9

*London Dock* | Wapping E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538312

Official website: http://londondockconsultation.co.uk/

A new promotional film has been released for the +£1bn London Dock project:






London Dock is the redevelopment of the News International site in Wapping, providing 1,800 homes, 6000m² commercial space and a new secondary school:


----------



## SE9

*Chambers Wharf* | Bermondsey SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717142



















Chambers Wharf by the river is now under construction. Photo by forumer Officer Dibble:


----------



## SE9

*One Commercial Street* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536615

Official website: http://www.onecommercialstreet.com/

One Commercial Street is nearing completion. Photos by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/

Installation of the canopy facing Leadenhall Street. Photos taken today by forumer chest:


9AINSCOUGH by constructionchest, on Flickr


_D6A4608 by constructionchest, on Flickr


_D6A4611 by constructionchest, on Flickr


_D6A4592 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

25CP nearing architectural completion:


IMGP5985 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


----------



## jamiefearon

SE9 said:


> "Midtown" will never, ever stick.


Unfortunately, one of the building's energy I manage is called "Midcity Place". It's in the center of Holborn; I get annoyed every time I hear it.


----------



## jamiefearon

SE9 said:


> The *Jewish Community Centre* in NW3 (nicknamed JW3) will open next month.
> 
> Official website: http://www.jw3.org.uk/


Why has two people liked this??? (I accidentally liked by trying to quote).

I'm sorry, but any organised religious institute is, in my mind, completely unwelcomed. Organised religion is the most disgusting single cause of human retardation of knowledge, peace, understanding, love, understanding our existence ever to be invented. 

Quoting Christopher Hitchens "Organised religion is like a celestial North Korea, except that you can escape North Korea by dying".

Please people don't like these religious institutions, grow some balls and speak the truth of their disgusting influence on the Human Race. 

Historians will look back at the past and laugh and discusses how silly and stupid our time was still excepting organised religion. 

It's 2013, grow up!!

In the past, due to our lack of experience, we had ( and after = is our modern understanding) :

Astrology = Astronomy

The Sun God, Jesus and most pre-0ad prophets = (A burning star, fueled by fusion) i.e. The Sun

A dark evil witchery, the devil, dark forces causing sickness to our self and our children = bacteria and viruses 

Most earth bound phenomena believed to be the angry gods = Lighting, the weather etc. 

And the MOST important::: Religion has been replaced by philosophy and science. 

Religion has gone, it's pointless we have replaced it by science and philosophy, yet still some people on this forum will like a new religious building, organisation etc. 

We have to fight (using reason and logic) to combat this curse on humanity that is Organised Religion. Organised Religion is political, brain-washing and backwards.

Please don't like new religious buildings in London. Thank you.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

From The Guardian:


> *The Cheesegrater and the Walkie-Talkie – review*
> The City of London's looming latest additions aren't bad buildings in themselves – but together they're an ill-conceived mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/aug/18/cheesegrater-walkie-talkie-london-review


----------



## SE9

You can't be against new religious/cultural facilities in London, no matter your religious standpoint.

It's an extremely international and cosmopolitan city, which inevitably means that different religious communities will be present. The acceptance of such marks cities like London apart from the likes of Tehran.

A facility like the new JW3 Jewish Community Centre will include all sorts of uses and facilities for Jews and non-Jews alike, from debating to the arts.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The building appears nice, but organized religion on the other hand... total waste of time and effort.hno:


----------



## jamiefearon

SE9 said:


> You can't be against new religious/cultural facilities in London, no matter your religious standpoint.
> 
> It's an extremely international and cosmopolitan city, which inevitably means that different religious communities will be present. The acceptance of such marks cities like London apart from the likes of Tehran.
> 
> A facility like the new JW3 Jewish Community Centre will include all sorts of uses and facilities for Jews and non-Jews alike, from debating to the arts.


I just think we are too easy to accept organised religion over science and rationality. Organised religion has an easy ride whilst at the same time being vile. 

Tehran is the direct opposite of what I'm talking about, they hate other religions because they adore to the extreme one religion. 

But hey, if you think mutilating the genitals of baby boys is a good idea then keep supporting new religious buildings.


----------



## streetlegal

ThatOneGuy said:


> The building appears nice, but organized religion on the other hand... total waste of time and effort.hno:


As opposed to dis-organised religion?


----------



## bozenBDJ

No religious bickering please.


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

bozenBDJ said:


> No religious bickering please.


... we have enough secular bickering already ! :lol:


----------



## gehenaus

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> SE9:
> 
> Lol, I see you are still fighting the good fight against that motley collection of jealous London haters in the French language London thread.
> 
> Do they think posting their bitter London hate in a obscure French part of the forum means it all goes unnoticed or something?
> 
> More people should go and take a look at what they're really like when they think no one is looking.:lol:


Just ignore them if you don't like them.
It's posts like this that keep this petty feud alive.


----------



## F-22

I knew Leadenhall Building was going to be one of the best looking skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## F-22

*Wapping Plans Revealed*










The News International Site at Wapping is rather unique in being one of the few industrial sites left so close to the City of London with the sprawling print-works that saw iconic riots in the eighties. 

These days there's plans for the 6.1 hectare site to be redevelopment with approximately 1,800 new homes. The planning application takes in plots A, B and C and provides detail on them and the promised 543 new homes that will host there and in the listed Pennington Street Warehouse, Times House. The project also sees a further 1,257 residential units applied for in outline with 6,008 square metres of mixed commercial and community space, and a new secondary school that takes up 9,550 square metres of the site that will cater for 1,200 new pupils.

The masterplan has been drawn up by Patel Taylor for the ever busy subsidiary of Berkeley Homes, St George.

The blocks are aligned essentially along two axis, the first being the main east-west one that the project runs along lengthwise, with north south links between the buildings. The lower rise blocks step up to the south, but with terraces to break up their mass and stop them from appearing too tower-like.

There is only one true tall building, C1, which was originally proposed to rise to 38 storeys and 137.8 metres AOD. This has been reduced to 122.3 metres AOD with the building also positioned to appear alongside Trinity Tower, the fictional headquarters of Reynholm Industries, when viewed from the dockside at Wapping. It's not only a flanking structure but also helps act as a wayfinder for the development allowing people to find the area quickly.

Although the scale of the project is substantial with the total amount of housing on offer more than one percent of what is built every year, the close proximity of the site to the City of London and fashionable Shoreditch is likely to guarantee the success of the project.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3330


----------



## SE9

^^



SE9 said:


> *London Dock* | Wapping E1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538312
> 
> Official website: http://londondockconsultation.co.uk/
> 
> A new promotional film has been released for the +£1bn London Dock project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Dock is the redevelopment of the News International site in Wapping, providing 1,800 homes, 6000m² commercial space and a new secondary school:


----------



## F-22

^^ not sure this one has been posted here before.

*South Quay Plaza*










With an unprecedented height of 250 metres for a wholly residential building in western Europe, Foster + Partners design for South Quay Plaza has raised more than a few eyebrows.

The site, which is sandwich directly between Heron Quays and Pan Peninsula contains two of the earliest buildings built for the Docklands regeneration in the mid 80s. Approaching thirty years in age these buildings are now ending their lives and so redevelopment is on the mind of Berkeley Homes who are hot off their success at St George Wharf which includes London's first residential skyscraper.

Driving the height is in part the fact that the project is situated almost in the very centre of the Isle of Dogs, a point that finally challenges the primacy that One Canada Square has held over the area for so long finally spreading the cluster independently of Canary Wharf, rather than having its head bowed to that high-rise office park. It also has the good fortune of not being in the viewing corridor from the World Heritage Site in Greenwich, and is below the Civil Aviation Authority height limit.

The project is massed so that it is has the maximum amount of open space between neighbouring buildings. The building is also arranged so that it will have no directly north facing units, and has presumably been masterplanned to fit in the with the future development of South Quay 3 which is not shown on the plans. 

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3326


----------



## SE9

The plans for London Dock were revealed a few months ago.


----------



## F-22

SE9 said:


> The plans for London Dock were revealed a few months ago.


oh thanks. i am now going back to a few pages to find whether the news of residential towers in algate has been posted or not.


----------



## SE9

F-22 said:


> *South Quay Plaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an unprecedented height of 250 metres for a wholly residential building in western Europe, Foster + Partners design for South Quay Plaza has raised more than a few eyebrows.
> 
> The site, which is sandwich directly between Heron Quays and Pan Peninsula contains two of the earliest buildings built for the Docklands regeneration in the mid 80s. Approaching thirty years in age these buildings are now ending their lives and so redevelopment is on the mind of Berkeley Homes who are hot off their success at St George Wharf which includes London's first residential skyscraper.
> 
> Driving the height is in part the fact that the project is situated almost in the very centre of the Isle of Dogs, a point that finally challenges the primacy that One Canada Square has held over the area for so long finally spreading the cluster independently of Canary Wharf, rather than having its head bowed to that high-rise office park. It also has the good fortune of not being in the viewing corridor from the World Heritage Site in Greenwich, and is below the Civil Aviation Authority height limit.
> 
> The project is massed so that it is has the maximum amount of open space between neighbouring buildings. The building is also arranged so that it will have no directly north facing units, and has presumably been masterplanned to fit in the with the future development of South Quay 3 which is not shown on the plans.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3326



^^



SE9 said:


> *South Quay Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336
> 
> First render of the proposed South Quay Plaza at Canary Wharf:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










More equipment has arrived on site. Photo taken today by forumer chest:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

F-22 said:


> *Wapping Plans Revealed*


This looks pretty good kay:


----------



## sk327

^^ It has. I'm not sure I'm very happy with this one though. Altough I love every skyscraper addition to London, and it's height is more than enough for London's standards, is it the right building to be the pinnacle of CW? oh If only 1 Canada square was taller!!


----------



## Judgejudy123

SE9 said:


> *Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479
> 
> Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More equipment has arrived on site. Photo taken today by forumer chest:


Great thanks for the update!


----------



## hugh

The water feature at the Blackheath Quarter looks pretty good, anyone know if it's part of an existing waterway?


----------



## PortoNuts

Baltimore Tower is one of the best projects around. Great to see activity.


----------



## bonquiqui

Baltimore is one hell of sexy Tower it will bring much needed change of Silhouette to the rather boxy Canary Wharf.


----------



## PortoNuts

bonquiqui said:


> Baltimore is one hell of sexy Tower it will bring much needed change of Silhouette to the rather boxy Canary Wharf.


CW should stay mainly boxy but it's always good to break the monotony.


----------



## LondonFox

South Quay Plaza is freaking huge!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The Baltimore tower will give an awesome twist to CW.


----------



## Illu

*Mayor’s office approves £200m London energy plant*
Thu 22nd August 
London’s mayor has given waste specialist company Viridor permission to build a £200m incinerator and waste recovery plant in south London.

The last remaining hurdle is now central Government approval before contractors Lagan and French specialist CNIM can start building the energy recovery facility at Beddington Lane in Sutton.

They will build two 106,500 tonne-a-year capacity mechanical biological treatment facilities, and one energy-from-waste plant with combined heat and power, also with a 106,500 tonne-a-year capacity.

The incinerator would burn waste from the boroughs of Croydon, Kingston upon Thames, Merton and Sutton, diverting about 95% of waste away from landfill.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/08/22/mayors-office-approves-200m-london-energy-plant/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Willmott wins £14m South London hotel*
> 
> *Willmott Dixon has won the main contract to build a £14m for Brentford Hotels in Hounslow, south London, Construction News has learned.*
> 
> The project will include construction of the hotel, access roads, enabling and infrastructure work, as well as sewer systems and landscaping.
> 
> Edmund Shipway are project managing the work, which has commenced on site and which is due to complete in December 2014.
> 
> Willmott Dixon has so far won around £60m in hotel and leisure work in 2013.
> 
> This figure brings the sector up to Willmott’s fourth most lucrative, after education, health, and private housing.


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sectors/offices/willmott-wins-14m-south-london-hotel/8648523.article


----------



## SE9

*One Hyde Park Developer Candy Wins OK for London Mansion*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...veloper-candy-wins-ok-for-london-mansion.html


> CPC Group Ltd., the developer owned by Christian Candy, won local-government approval to convert an office building in London’s Knightsbridge neighborhood into a home that’s 16 times the size of a typical U.K. residence.
> 
> CPC, which helped develop the One Hyde Park luxury apartments in Knightsbridge, can turn Rutland House into a residential property and add a basement, Westminster borough council decided yesterday. The new home will include a massage room, cinema, swimming pool and cocktail lounge, according to a filing with the borough. It was approved by a vote of 3-0.


----------



## SE9

*Demand for London luxury homes outstrips boom time*
http://www.propertyweek.com/news/demand-for-london-luxury-homes-outstrips-boom-time/5059596.article


> The demand for luxury houses in London has surpassed levels recorded before the economic crisis, according to research from the Centre for Economics and Business Research.
> 
> The research says 1,387 houses were sold last year at more than £2m, compared with 1,297 in 2011. Last year’s sales volume of £2m+ homes was also 14.5% higher than the peak level of 2007.
> 
> The CEBR said that the average price of a prime home in London reached £3.75m last year and could rise to £3.81m this year.


----------



## SE9

*Mayor’s office approves £200m London energy plant*
http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/08/22/mayors-office-approves-200m-london-energy-plant/


> London’s mayor has given waste specialist company Viridor permission to build a £200m incinerator and waste recovery plant in south London.
> 
> The last remaining hurdle is now central Government approval before contractors Lagan and French specialist CNIM can start building the energy recovery facility at Beddington Lane in Sutton.
> 
> They will build two 106,500 tonne-a-year capacity mechanical biological treatment facilities, and one energy-from-waste plant with combined heat and power, also with a 106,500 tonne-a-year capacity.


----------



## Dixi5Price

Absolutely amazing thread! Again I have to say LBT is one of the best skyscrapers going up today.


----------



## SE9

Cheers.

*London's largest living wall will "combat flooding"*
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/08/21/londons-largest-living-wall-will-combat-flooding/


> A 21 metre high living wall containing 10,000 plants and 16 tons of soil will help reduce flooding in London, according to its designer.
> 
> The huge green wall, designed by Gary Grant of Green Roof Consultancy and covering an entire facade of a hotel, covers 350 square metres - making it the largest wall of vertical plants in London.
> 
> The permanent feature is located on the exterior wall of the Rubens at the Palace hotel in Victoria. It is made from a range of different plants that are all recommended by The Royal Horticultural Society as the best pollinators to attract wildlife such as bees, butterflies and birds to the urban environment.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project










The latest at the Tate Modern extension:


The Tate Modern Project by grahambancroft, on Flickr


Neo Bankside by st_hart, on Flickr


Tate extension by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Central Saint Martins* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.csm.arts.ac.uk/

The new home of Central Saint Martins College of Arts and Design:


Central St Martins, Kings Cross, London by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr


Granary Building UAL campus DSC04539 Granary Square 4k by Recliner, on Flickr


Central St Martins, Kings Cross, London by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr


Granary Building, the new campus for Central St Martins DSC04538 Granary Square 4k by Recliner, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradman334/9590238435/


Post Modernist Pete by rogerandcarole, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/

Recent photos of the £2.3bn King's Cross development: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9598093836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9595326503/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9595325185/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9598107440/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9595313865/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/9595309127/


----------



## SE9

*Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339










The latest at Riverside South:


Riverside south by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html










The US Embassy has recently released a construction update for their new $1 billion embassy:


----------



## SE9

*Wimbledon Masterplan* | Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628237

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/about_aeltc/201304161366108904152.html

66394036











Construction work has started on the Wimbledon Masterplan:


----------



## SE9

*Park Place* | Mayfair W1

To start construction in January 2014:


----------



## SE9

*The Montcalm* | Hackney EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445920

A few more floorplates to be installed at the Montcalm tower:


montcalm city road aug 26a by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


----------



## Judgejudy123

^^ great thanks for the updates


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/










The latest at Lexicon, taken by forumer kugalojan:


----------



## SE9

*London Gets Half of Mideast Commercial Property Cash in Europe*
Bloomberg
28 August 2013​


> *London was the destination for almost 50 percent of Middle East investment in European commercial property in the first half as political stability and growth prospects attracted buyers, CBRE Group Inc. (CBG) said.*
> 
> The Middle East accounted for 9 percent of all commercial real estate bought in Europe during the period, up from 6 percent a year earlier. The region’s share of foreign investment on the continent increased to 21 percent from 12 percent. North America was the biggest investor, with 13 percent of the total and 24 percent of the forieign share.
> 
> “London remains the destination of choice for foreign investors due to its solid growth potential and its status as a global financial hub, alongside its stable political environment and a transparent legal system,” Nick Maclean, Middle East managing director at CBRE, wrote in the report.
> 
> Almost half of the Middle East investment in Europe comes from the region’s sovereign wealth funds, according to the report. Foriegn investors accounted for 44 percent of all European commercial property transactions, up from 40 percent a year earlier. Cross-border investments within Europe declined to 16 percent of transactions, compared with 20 percent through 2011 and 2012, CBRE said.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/










Construction site earlier this evening:


One Blackfriars construction site - Bankside, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


One Blackfriars construction site - Bankside, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/










The first crane has appeared on site. Photo taken earlier this evening: 


One The Elephant construction site - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*240 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457359

Update taken earlier this evening:


240 Blackfriars - Bankside, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Monument Place* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428322

Update taken earlier this evening:


Monument Place - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Burgess Park BMX Track* | Camberwell SE5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859444

An Olympic standard BMX track has been built in one of London's most impoverished areas. The newly completed track is a legacy of the 2012 Olympic Games:


Burgess Park BMX Track - Camberwell, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Burgess Park BMX Track - Camberwell, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Burgess Park BMX Track - Camberwell, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Burgess Park BMX Track - Camberwell, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Burgess Park BMX Track - Camberwell, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Central St Martins, Kigs Cross, looks fantastic!


----------



## joey_122

Some updates from the other forum that aren't posted here I don't think

HTA gets go-ahead for Wembley student housing





Quote:
Scheme uses a prefabricated system developed by the practice

HTA Design has won planning consent for student housing in Wembley, London.

The 19 storey building on North End Road will provide 450 rooms of student accommodation.

Karma House is part of Brent Council’s wider aim to improve and increase student accommodation in the Wembley area.

The project is designed to be built using a prefabricated construction system developed by HTA, which features pre-cast concrete floors and steel panels.

The technique can create towers over 20 stories in height, erected at a rate of eight modules a day.
http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/hta-g...059619.article
__________________

Ebeneezer_Goode, jamiefearon liked this post
opayek no está en línea Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## joey_122

Fleet Street Hill | Shoreditch E1

Official website: http://londonewcastle.com/developmen...shoreditch-e1/

Fleet Street Hill has been resubmitted for planning: Peter Barber resubmits Shoreditch housing project


----------



## SE9

Phase 1a at the Aylesbury Estate is just about complete:


Aylesbury Estate regeneration - Walworth, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Pants1254

why my images wont show :bash: I am using the bb code but its not working


----------



## Damo

Pants1254 said:


> why my images wont show :bash:


Turns out you need to right-click/Click 'View Original/Copy n paste url from the image in 'Photo/All Sizes'


----------



## Pants1254

its still not working sorry if im being stupid but I copied the url from the all size image but it still comes up with this.


----------



## Damo

Pants1254 said:


> its still not working sorry if im being stupid but I copied the url from the all size image but it still comes up with this.


Right click on the image/Click Properties/Copy url from Address(URL) bit.
It should look something like this 'http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/9629263629_b8af2fda34_c.jpg'


----------



## Pants1254

Damo said:


> Right click on the image/Click Properties/Copy url from Address(URL) bit.
> It should look something like this 'http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/9629263629_b8af2fda34_c.jpg'


YES got it thank you Damo I was being incredibly stupid but got it thank you :cheers:


----------



## Damo

Pants1254 said:


> YES got it thank you Damo I was being incredibly stupid but got it thank you :cheers:


You're welcome 
TBF to you this sort of forum is not the most intuitive in the World :lol:


----------



## Pants1254

^^ I'm not the most technically minded person in the world I have to admit but I m learning, give me sketchup or cad I can do anything but the fundamental use of computers isn't my greatest skill.  but your right the use of the thread is a bit convoluted sometimes


----------



## Damo

Tell me about it :lol:

ps. Did you draw up that (presumably) Sketchup model? If so, very impressive!


----------



## Danny_Harris

Totally astonishing string! Again I need to say LBT is one of the best high rises going up today. Will look astounding when done and guys really really awesome project.


----------



## Josedc

there is something going on everywhere


----------



## Hor

visited canary wharf yesterday. wow it's such an amazing place and there were many people even on saturday and i saw 25 churchill place in real life for the first time. trust me this building is massive and the cladding is top notch quality. never thought it would be that tall and big lol.


----------



## PortoNuts

Interesting. 



SE9 said:


> *Park Place* | Mayfair W1
> 
> To start construction in January 2014:


----------



## lenny95

Hi everyone. I'm a long time reader of the interesting stuff here but I finally decided to sign up. This is my first post, so here goes! 

I think I remember reading an article on this thread (or the Walkie Talkie one) about how the glass on the Walkie Talkie was creating a bright/hot spot and people on the forum were saying it was probably exaggerated. Well, I was on the BBC website today and found something that might be a good read. Amazingly, the reflected light has manage to partially melt a car! Take a look

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23930675


----------



## Judgejudy123

lenny95 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a long time reader of the interesting stuff here but I finally decided to sign up. This is my first post, so here goes!
> 
> I think I remember reading an article on this thread (or the Walkie Talkie one) about how the glass on the Walkie Talkie was creating a bright/hot spot and people on the forum were saying it was probably exaggerated. Well, I was on the BBC website today and found something that might be a good read. Amazingly, the reflected light has manage to partially melt a car! Take a look
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23930675


Welcome :banana:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Fatastic updates! What´s the status of Bishopsgate Goods yard atm?


----------



## onerob

Not only is this a great photo in its own right from Jason Hawkes, but it's also interesting as you can see both the the Pinnacle stump and 100 Bishopsgate site and what extra density it would add to the City skyline if they were ever built.


----------



## SE9

onerob said:


> Not only is this a great photo in its own right from Jason Hawkes, but it's also interesting as you can see both the the Pinnacle stump and 100 Bishopsgate site and what extra density it would add to the City skyline if they were ever built.


Those two and the Scalpel will really help to bridge gaps between skyscrapers.


----------



## SE9

lenny95 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a long time reader of the interesting stuff here but I finally decided to sign up. This is my first post, so here goes!
> 
> I think I remember reading an article on this thread (or the Walkie Talkie one) about how the glass on the Walkie Talkie was creating a bright/hot spot and people on the forum were saying it was probably exaggerated. Well, I was on the BBC website today and found something that might be a good read. Amazingly, the reflected light has manage to partially melt a car! Take a look
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23930675


Here's a rather funny Sky News clip from today:


----------



## SE9

Mr Bricks said:


> Fatastic updates! What´s the status of Bishopsgate Goods yard atm?


This project is still in the planning stages.


----------



## SE9

Hor said:


> visited canary wharf yesterday. wow it's such an amazing place and there were many people even on saturday and i saw 25 churchill place in real life for the first time. trust me this building is massive and the cladding is top notch quality. never thought it would be that tall and big lol.


The out-of-hours footfall has progressively increased in the past few years. The extension to the underground shopping mall (Jubilee Place) will be complete in November, making it a more serious shopping destination.


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/

East Village, a new residential quarter at the Olympic Park in Stratford:

- *Area:* 27 hectares

- *Homes:* 2,818

- *Cost:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)


East Village London by IanVisits, on Flickr


East Village London by IanVisits, on Flickr


East Village London by IanVisits, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339










The hole for the core of the South Tower is visible at the bottom-right:


canary wharf DSCF9907 (14) by badgreeb fattkatt, on Flickr

Context:


canary wharf DSCF9907 (15) by badgreeb fattkatt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

On the other side of Canary Wharf:


West India Dock, London by 5DII, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arturoayala/9626505654/


----------



## SE9

*Queen Elizabeth Children's Hospital* | Shadwell E1

Official website: http://www.qech.co.uk/

A children's hospital from 1868-1963, the project to redevelop the building into apartments has been approved this week:

- *Homes:* 188

- *Development cost:* £35m


----------



## Judgejudy123

SE9 said:


> *Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole for the core of the South Tower is visible at the bottom-right:
> 
> 
> canary wharf DSCF9907 (14) by badgreeb fattkatt, on Flickr
> 
> Context:
> 
> 
> canary wharf DSCF9907 (15) by badgreeb fattkatt, on Flickr


:banana: Thanks for the updates


----------



## SE9

*Copper Box* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=743108

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/park-guide/venues/copper-box

The Copper Box in its first full month of operation:


The Copper Box by Alex Woodgate, on Flickr


Copper Box jogger by infrequentflyer, on Flickr


Rod Brown - London Lions by Andy Sidders, on Flickr


----------



## lenny95

Walkie-Talkie skyscraper to have screen put up to stop rays

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-239488111


----------



## lenny95

Haha that's brilliant SE9! Remind me to take some sausages and bacon with me next time I visit that spot 



SE9 said:


> Here's a rather funny Sky News clip from today:


----------



## gehenaus

It was also on the news this evening.
A welcome mat in one of the shops caught on fire!


----------



## SE9

*Keybridge House* | Nine Elms SW8

Official website: http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/

Planning application has been submitted: Keybridge House Planning App Submitted


----------



## onerob

It should be noted that there's quite a bit of discussion and skepticism around whether the Riverside South project is fully going ahead at the moment, beyond the foundational stages.


----------



## hugh

The Stratford East Village looks great - crisp modernism and gorgeous landscaping (I'm a sucker for water - the pond looks terrific).


----------



## TedStriker

^^

I concur.


----------



## Mr Bricks

SE9 said:


> This project is still in the planning stages.


Thanks. I remember there being a small scheme proposed for the site that I liked very much. It was just a small narrow (possibly hilly) street lined with small very southern European buildings. Can't seem to find it now though.

Are the developers of this site waiting for something because it has been very quiet for a long time?


----------



## Smarty

SE9 said:


>


I like this. A huge improvement over the BT building currently there.

Off topic but the deli on the bottom left hand side of this pic is a great little family owned place. I used to buy lots from there when I lived nearby.


----------



## SE9

Three photos taken today by our own chest:


----------



## Pedree

In my opinion the building looks ugly and whoever are the designers need to go back to University to re do their courses or whatever.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Wish that 'gap' was closed :yes::yes:


----------



## Syndic

Pedree said:


> In my opinion the building looks ugly and whoever are the designers need to go back to University to re do their courses or whatever.


I'm not really a fan of the building, either. But I've seen much worse.


----------



## Birmingham

Pedree said:


> In my opinion the building looks ugly and whoever are the designers need to go back to University to re do their courses or whatever.


New member and liked by 7rani. Troll alert.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Who is *7rani *anyway? :dunno:


----------



## Birmingham

Bluntly. His only contributions are normally to knock London.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Understood. Now let's get back to topic.

+ *SE9 *, where are the LON area projects?


----------



## SE9

Here's a directory of prominent active projects, listed by borough.

Main thread: London - Directory of Projects



____________________________________________________________________________


*Barnet*​

*Brent Cross Cricklewood*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £4.5 billion | $7 billion
*Homes*: 7,500
*Area*: 151 hectares
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Brent*​

*Wembley Park*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £4.3 billion | $6.7 billion
*Homes*: 4,300
*Area*: 87 acres
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*Camden*​

*British Museum extension*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £135 million
*Floors*: 7
*Floorspace*: 17,000m²
*Status*: Under Construction


*Francis Crick Institute*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £600 million
*Floors*: 6
*Floorspace*: 79,000m²
*Status*: Topped Out


*King's Cross*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £2.5 billion | $3.9 billion
*Homes*: 2,000
*Commercial Space*: 743,000m²
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*City of London*​

*100 Bishopsgate*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2
*Height*: 172m
*Floors*: 40
*Status*: Approved


*20 Fenchurch Street*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3
*Height*: 160m
*Floors*: 36
*Status*: Topped Out


*5 Broadgate*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 5 Broadgate, London EC2
*Height*: 69m
*Floors*: 12
*Status*: Under Construction


*6 Bevis Marks*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 6 Bevis Marks, London EC3 
*Height*: 52m
*Floors*: 16
*Status*: Topped out


*33 King William Street*
London forum thread
*Address*: 33 King William Street, London EC4
*Floors*: 9
*Status*: Approved


*Bloomberg Place*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Queen Victoria Street, London EC4
*Height*: 52m
*Floors*: 16
*Status*: Under Construction


*Heron Plaza*
London forum thread
*Address*: 110 Bishopsgate, London EC3 
*Height*: 135m
*Floors*: 43
*Status*: Site Demolition


*London Wall Place*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 121-123 London Wall, London EC2
*Height*: 70m
*Floors*: 16
*Status*: Site Demolition


*New Ludgate*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 & 2 New Ludgate, London EC4 
*Floors*: 9
*Status*: Under Construction


*One Lime Street Square*
London forum thread
*Address*: 1 Lime Street Square, London EC3 
*Height*: 192m
*Floors*: 39
*Status*: Approved


*The Leadenhall Building*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 122 Leadenhall Street, London EC3
*Height*: 225m
*Floors*: 48
*Status*: Topped Out


*The Pinnacle*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2 
*Height*: 288m
*Floors*: 63
*Status*: On Hold


____________________________________________________________________________


*City of Westminster*​

*1 Merchant Square*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Merchant Square, Paddington Basin, London W2
*Height*: 140m
*Floors*: 42
*Status*: Approved


*66 Chiltern Street*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 66 Chiltern Street, London W1
*Height*: 56m
*Floors*: 13
*Status*: Proposed


*Chelsea Barracks*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £3 billion | $4.6 billion
*Status*: Planning


*Fitzroy Place*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 2-10 Mortimer Street, London W1
*Floors*: 8
*Status*: Topped Out


*Lord's Masterplan*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £200 million
*Floors*: 32,000
*Status*: Proposed


*Nova Victoria*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £2.2 billion | $3.4 billion
*Residential Space*: 18,674m²
*Commercial Space*: 56,113m²
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*Croydon*​

*1 Lansdowne Road*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Lansdowne Road, Croydon CR0
*Height*: 199m
*Floors*: 55
*Status*: Approved


*Island*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: St James's Road, Croydon CR0
*Height*: 61m
*Floors*: 20
*Status*: Under Construction


*Morello Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Cherry Orchard Road, Croydon CR0
*Height*: 172m
*Floors*: 54
*Status*: Approved


*Saffron Square*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Wellesley Road, Croydon CR9
*Height*: 134m
*Floors*: 44
*Status*: Under Construction


*Westfield Croydon*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1 billion | $1.6 billion
*Retail Space*: 200,000m²
*Status*: Proposed


____________________________________________________________________________


*Enfield*​

*Meridian Water*
London forum thread | Official Website| Official Website
*Cost*: £1.3 billion | $2 billion
*Homes*: 5,000
*Status*: Proposed


____________________________________________________________________________


*Greenwich*​

*Greenwich Peninsula regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £5 billion | $7.8 billion
*Homes*: 10,000
*Status*: Approved


*Kidbrooke Village*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1 billion | $1.6 billion
*Homes*: 4,398
*Status*: Under Construction


*Royal Arsenal Riverside*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.2 billion | $1.7 billion
*Homes*: 3,700
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*Hackney*​

*Principal Place*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Worship Street, London EC2
*Height*: 163m
*Floors*: 51
*Status*: Approved


*The Eagle*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 159 City Road, London EC1
*Height*: 81m
*Floors*: 27
*Status*: Topped Out


*The Montcalm Signature Tower*
London forum thread
*Address*: 151 City Road, London EC1
*Floors*: 24
*Status*: Under Construction


*The Stage Shoreditch*
London forum thread
*Address*: Shoreditch High Street, London E1
*Height*: 115m
*Floors*: 38
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Hammersmith and Fulham*​

*Brickfields*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Wood Lane, London W12
*Height*: 107m
*Floors*: 32
*Status*: Approved


*Earls Court regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £8 billion | $12.4 billion
*Homes*: 7,500
*Status*: Approved


*Imperial West*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Wood Lane, London W12
*Height*: 141m
*Floors*: 35
*Status*: Approved


*Old Oak Common regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £10 billion | $16 billion
*Homes*: 19,000
*Status*: Planning


*Television Centre redevelopment*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £500 million
*Status*: Proposed


*Westfield London expansion*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1 billion | $1.6 billion
*Retail Space*: 205,000m²
*Status*: Proposed


____________________________________________________________________________


*Haringey*​

*Northumberland Development Project*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Stadium Capacity*: 56,250
*Homes*: 200
*Status*: On Hold


____________________________________________________________________________


*Hillingdon*​

*Heathrow 3rd Runway*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £14 to £18 billion
*Status*: Proposed


*Heathrow Terminal 2*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £2.5 billion | $3.9 billion
*Capacity*: 30 million PAX
*Status*: Under Construction


*The Old Vinyl Factory*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £250 million
*Total Space*: 112,953m²
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Hounslow*​

*Brentford Community Stadium*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Lionel Road, Kew Bridge TW8
*Capacity*: 20,000
*Status*: Proposed


*Great West Quarter*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Great West Road, Brentford TW8
*Height*: 75m
*Floors*: 25
*Status*: Topped Out


____________________________________________________________________________


*Islington*​

*Canaletto*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 257 City Road, London EC1
*Height*: 90m
*Floors*: 28
*Status*: Under Construction


*City Forum*
London forum thread
*Address*: 250 City Road, London EC1
*Height*: 155m | 137m
*Floors*: 42 | 36
*Status*: Proposed


*Lexicon*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 257 City Road, London EC1
*Height*: 120m
*Floors*: 36
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*Kensington and Chelsea*​

*Lots Road Power Station*
London forum thread
*Address*: Lots Road, London SW10
*Height*: 122m | 85m
*Floors*: 37 | 35
*Status*: Site Preparation


*V&A Museum extension*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £30 million
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Lambeth*​

*Doon Street Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Doon Street, London SE1
*Height*: 163m
*Floors*: 52
*Status*: Approved


*Elizabeth House*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 39 York Road, London SE1
*Height*: 123m
*Floors*: 29
*Status*: Approved


*Hampton House*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1
*Height*: 89m | 80m | 44m
*Floors*: 27 | 24 | 13
*Status*: Site Demolition


*Nine Elms regeneration (with Wandsworth)*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £15 billion | $23 billion
*Homes*: 16,000
*Status*: Under Construction


*Sainsbury's Nine Elms*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8
*Height*: 120m | 90m | 62m
*Floors*: Various
*Status*: Approved


*Shell Centre redevelopment*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1 billion | $1.6 billion
*Total Space*: 134,709m²
*Status*: Approved


*The Tower, One St George Wharf*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 St George Wharf, London SW8
*Height*: 181m
*Floors*: 49
*Status*: Topped Out


*Vauxhall Cross Island*
London forum thread
*Address*: Vauxhall Cross, London SW8
*Height*: 141m | 115m
*Floors*: 41 | 31
*Status*: Approved


*Vauxhall Sky Gardens*
London forum thread
*Address*: 1 St George Wharf, London SW8
*Height*: 120m
*Floors*: 35
*Status*: Approved


*Vauxhall Square*
Official Website
*Address*: Vauxhall Square, London SW8
*Height*: 168m | 168m | 87m
*Floors*: 49 | 49 | 26
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Lewisham*​

*Convoys Wharf*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1 billion | $1.6 billion
*Homes*: 3,500
*Status*: Approved


*Leegate Regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £40 million
*Homes*: 36
*Status*: Planning


*Lewisham Gateway*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £250 million
*Homes*: 800
*Status*: Approved


*Renaissance at Loampit Vale*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Homes*: 788
*Status*: Under Construction


____________________________________________________________________________


*Newham*​

*East Village*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.1 billion | $1.7 billion
*Homes*: 2,818
*Status*: Under Construction


*Manhattan Loft Gardens*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Manhattan Loft Gardens, Olympic Park, London E20
*Height*: 143m
*Floors*: 42
*Status*: Approved


*Olympic Stadium redevelopment*
London forum thread
*Address*: Olympic Park, London E20
*Capacity*: 54,000
*Status*: Approved


*The International Quarter*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.3 billion | $1.8 billion
*Homes*: 2,818
*Commercial Space*: 371,612m²
*Status*: Under Construction


*Silvertown Quays regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.5 billion | $2.3 billion
*Homes*: 1,500 and Brand Park
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Southwark*​

*20 Blackfriars Road*
London forum thread
*Address*: 20 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Height*: 133m | 98m
*Floors*: 43 | 23
*Status*: Approved


*240 Blackfriars Road*
London forum thread
*Address*: 240 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Height*: 88m
*Floors*: 21
*Status*: Topped Out


*360 London*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 360 London, Newington Butts, London SE1
*Height*: 134m
*Floors*: 44
*Status*: Approved


*Aylesbury regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £2.3 billion | $3.6 billion
*Homes*: 4,200
*Status*: Under Construction


*Blackfriars Road Central*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 169-173 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Floors*: 10
*Status*: Approved


*Canada Water Project Sites C and E*
London forum thread
*Address*: Canada Water, London SE1
*Height*: 150m
*Floors*: 43
*Status*: Proposed


*Eileen House*
London forum thread
*Address*: 80-94 Newington Causeway, London SE1
*Height*: 134m
*Floors*: 41
*Status*: Pre-Planning


*Elephant & Castle regeneration*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.5 billion | $2.3 billion
*Homes*: 5,300
*Commercial Space*: 74,300m²
*Status*: Under Construction


*Gagarin Square*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 42 Southwark Street, London SE1
*Height*: 80m
*Floors*: 24
*Status*: Proposed


*Ludgate and Sampson House*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 245 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Height*: 161m | 108m | 94m
*Floors*: 49 | 30 | 26
*Status*: Approved


*One Blackfriars*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1-16 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Height*: 163m
*Floors*: 52
*Status*: Under Construction


*One The Elephant*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Elephant and Castle, London SE1
*Height*: 133m
*Floors*: 37
*Status*: Under Construction


*South Bank Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Stamford Street, London SE1
*Height*: 150m
*Floors*: 41
*Status*: Under Construction


*Southbank Centre redevelopment*
London forum thread
*Cost*: £120 million
*Status*: Proposed


*Tate Modern Project*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Height*: 76m
*Floors*: 10
*Status*: Under Construction


*The Quill*
London forum thread
*Address*: 40–46 Weston Street, London SE1
*Height*: 110m
*Floors*: 31
*Status*: Approved


____________________________________________________________________________


*Tower Hamlets*​

*1 Park Place*
London forum thread
*Address*: 82 West India Dock Road, London E14
*Height*: 197m
*Floors*: 45
*Status*: Approved


*21 Wapping Lane*
London forum thread
*Address*: 21 Wapping Lane, London E1
*Height*: 66m
*Floors*: 19
*Status*: Topped Out


*25 Churchill Place*
London forum thread
*Address*: 25 Churchill Place, London E14
*Height*: 130m
*Floors*: 23
*Status*: Topped Out


*225 Marsh Wall*
London forum thread
*Address*: 225 Marsh Wall, London E14
*Height*: 154m
*Floors*: 47
*Status*: Proposed


*30 Marsh Wall*
London forum thread
*Address*: 30 Marsh Wall, London E14
*Height*: 117m
*Floors*: 39
*Status*: Site Demolition


*82 West India Dock Road*
London forum thread
*Address*: 82 West India Dock Road, London E14
*Height*: 52m
*Floors*: 16
*Status*: Approved


*Altitude*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1
*Height*: 90m
*Floors*: 27
*Status*: Topped Out


*Arrowhead Quay*
London forum thread
*Address*: 163 Marsh Wall, London E14
*Height*: 183m | 170m
*Floors*: 55 | 50
*Status*: Proposed


*Avant Garde*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 32-42 Bethnal Green Road, London E1
*Height*: 74m
*Floors*: 24
*Status*: Topped Out


*Baltimore Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 6 Baltimore Wharf, London E14
*Height*: 150m
*Floors*: 45
*Status*: Under Construction


*Blackwall Reach*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £1.5 billion | $2.3 billion
*Homes*: 1,575
*Status*: Site Demolition


*City Pride*
London forum thread
*Address*: 15 Westferry Road, London E14
*Height*: 233m
*Floors*: 76
*Status*: Approved


*Columbus Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14
*Height*: 237m
*Floors*: 65
*Status*: Approved


*Diamond Tower*
London forum thread
*Address*: Diamond Tower, London E14
*Height*: 212m
*Floors*: 58
*Status*: Proposed


*Dollar Bay Tower*
London forum thread
*Address*: Marsh Wall, London E14
*Height*: 109m
*Floors*: 32
*Status*: Approved


*Goodman's Fields*
London forum thread
*Address*: 74 Alie Street, London EC1
*Height*: 76m
*Floors*: 24
*Status*: Under Construction


*Lincoln Plaza*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 20 Millharbour, London E14
*Height*: 95m
*Floors*: 30
*Status*: Under Construction


*North Quay*
London forum thread
*Address*: North Quay, Hertsmere Road, London E14
*Height*: 216m | 203m | 120m
*Floors*: 65
*Status*: Approved


*Providence Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Fairmont Avenue, London E14
*Height*: 136m
*Floors*: 44
*Status*: Under Construction


*One Bank Street*
London forum thread
*Address*: 1 Bank Street, London EC3 
*Height*: up to 180m
*Floors*: up to 60
*Status*: Planning


*One Commercial Street*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Commercial Street, London E1
*Height*: 84m
*Floors*: 21
*Status*: Approved


*Riverside South*
London forum thread
*Address*: Riverside South, London E14
*Height*: 236m | 189m
*Floors*: 45 | 37
*Status*: Under Construction


*South Quay Plaza*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 183 Marsh Wall, London E14
*Height*: 243m
*Floors*: 65
*Status*: Planning


*Trafalgar Way*
London forum thread
*Address*: Trafalgar Way, London E14
*Height*: 122m | 104m
*Floors*: 35 | 29
*Status*: Approved


*Wood Wharf*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Wood Wharf, London E14
*Height*: 200m | 187m | 182m | 154m
*Floors*: Various
*Status*: Planning


____________________________________________________________________________


*Wandsworth*​

*Battersea Gas Holders*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Height*: 90m
*Homes*: 800
*Status*: Planning


*Battersea Power Station redevelopment*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £8 billion
*Homes*: 3,800
*Commercial Space*: 317,000m²
*Status*: Under Construction


*Embassy of the United States*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: $1 billion
*Floors*: 11
*Status*: Under Construction


*Nine Elms regeneration (with Lambeth)*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Cost*: £15 billion | $23 billion
*Homes*: 16,000
*Status*: Under Construction


*One Nine Elms*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8
*Height*: 200m | 161m
*Floors*: 58 | 41
*Status*: Approved


*Ram Brewery*
London forum thread | Official Website 
*Address*: Ram Street, London SW18
*Height*: 113m
*Floors*: 35
*Status*: Approved


*Riverlight*
London forum thread | Official Website 
*Address*: Nine Elms Lane, London SW8
*Height*: 62m to 38m
*Homes*: 806
*Status*: Under Construction



-


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ *Sorry for being off-topic *but Their is a currently U/C highrise called '_The Pinnacle_' in the city of Semarang, Central Java, Indonesia. Oh the globalized world we live in :nuts: .


----------



## SE9

Indeed. If most places in the world use the same language to market commercial developments (English), then there's bound to be multiple instances like the one you've mentioned.


----------



## Pedree

Syndic said:


> I'm not really a fan of the building, either. But I've seen much worse.


Hmm suppose



Birmingham said:


> New member and liked by 7rani. Troll alert.


What?


----------



## Mr Bricks

SE9 said:


> Three photos taken today by our own chest:


This is why I love London. Beautiful but still very different Victorian buildings crowned by a sleek modern tower. I especially like the church-like building on the right.


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538

Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/

Aldgate Tower update by chest:


----------



## Hor

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ Who is *7rani *anyway? :dunno:


he is a little french dude who is anti british/uk/london/american/english/anglosaxon/maybetherestoftheworld/etc


----------



## Judgejudy123

SE9 said:


> *Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538
> 
> Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/
> 
> Aldgate Tower update by chest:


How tall is this tower going to be when it's finished?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'm still so confused as to how nobody complained about the reflected rays until _now._


----------



## SE9

Judgejudy123 said:


> How tall is this tower going to be when it's finished?


79m midrise.


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'm still so confused as to how nobody complained about the reflected rays until _now._


The position of the sun in the sky changes throughout the year. Being quite far from the equator, the change in the sun's celestial position in London is relatively large. This results in a continual difference in the position and strength of the convergence of the sun's rays reflected from 20 Fenchurch Street.

This is evidently the time of year that this phenomenon is most noticeable from street level.


----------



## Autostädter

Apparently the architect's blaming climate change for the effect. Now that sounds reasonable to me. We could've seen this coming...


----------



## Newcastle Guy

^^ Site investigation has begun in the last couple of days. Demolition should commence soon, and the building will begin rising straight after.



Cranesetc said:


> Things are happening here. Site investigation taking place in the foyer. One way to fast track getting the job done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like McGee has the demo contract based on the small sign on the door....


----------



## El_Greco

They are building a rather cool building right next to The Old Curiosity shop. A sort of mini Tate extension.


----------



## Pants1254

^^A better update than my one :lol:


----------



## El_Greco

Pants1254 said:


> ^^A better update than my one :lol:


It was meant for the other thread.


----------



## SE9

*Southbank Centre Redevelopment* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593768

Official website: http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/


*Cost:* £120 million ($190m)

*Status:* Proposed

Southbank Centre has revealed plans for the relocation of the Undercroft skate park, the oldest recognised and still existing skateboarding space in the world:







The skate park will be relocated from the Undercroft:


Southbank HC9Q9835-1 by rodwey2004, on Flickr


To beneath the Hungerford Bridge, visible in the background:


Sitting on the Southbank by Stew Dean, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lend Lease 200 London homes plans approved*
> 
> *Lend Lease has received planning approval to build more than 200 new homes at two sites in Battersea, South London. The scheme brings Lend Lease’s tally of planned homes with approval in Central London to more than 700 so far this year.*
> 
> Cobalt Place on Surrey Lane will comprise 104 homes and will be arranged across two buildings of five and six storeys respectively.
> 
> The second development, Victoria Drive, will provide 110 new homes comprising 55 houses and 55 apartments.
> 
> Richard Cook, Lend Lease’s head of residential, said: “Our aim is to become one of the leading residential developers in the capital and we shall be looking to partner with landowners in both the public and private sectors to bring forward more new homes for Londoners in the next few years.”
> 
> In addition to the new homes, Lend Lease will also build new school facilities for the local Saint John Bosco College, as well as community facilities. Lend Lease began work on its other major residential site in Central London, Elephant & Castle, earlier this year.
> 
> The £1.5bn regeneration will deliver 3,000 news homes and more than 100,000 sq ft of retail and leisure space over the next 10 years.
> 
> Construction has started on One The Elephant, a landmark 37-storey tower featuring 284 new homes, and Trafalgar Place, a development on the site of the former Heygate Estate which will house 235 units.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/09/11/lend-lease-200-london-homes-plans-approved/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*WSP joins Renzo Piano on Sellar’s ‘Shardlets’ towers*



> Shard developer Sellar brings WSP on board for two further Renzo Piano-designed towers in London Bridge Quarter
> 
> Engineer WSP has been drafted in by the Shard developer Sellar to work with architect Renzo Piano on designs for two further, smaller towers in the London Bridge Quarter.
> 
> Building understands WSP was appointed last month, following the appointment of Piano earlier in the summer. Piano and WSP previously worked on the design of both the Shard and the Place, which stand adjacent.
> 
> The towers will house flats and be built on the site of Fielden House, by the Shard and the Place, which currently houses ground floor bars with offices above, including a Sellar office. Sellar and a Qatari consortium bought the site earlier this year.
> 
> Sellar had previously developed plans for three smaller towers on the site, called “the Shardettes”, designed by architect Herzog and de Meuron, which comprised 370 homes, a hotel, shops and a cinema. The current scheme is now being dubbed “the Shardlets”.
> 
> All parties declined to comment.


http://www.building.co.uk/news/wsp-joins-renzo-piano-on-sellar’s-‘shardlets’-towers/5060478.article


----------



## REL

:cheers:


----------



## Pants1254

Brilliant :cheers: This should be interesting the site had a small footprint, cant wait to see more towers go up.

With the London Bridge Quarter development more or less complete it should catalyse further developments in the area hopefully including a few more skyscrapers and other tall buildings as long as the height restriction in the area don't come into operation.


----------



## hugh

The 30 Marsh Wall proposal looks terrific, love the base - mid 20th century modern revamped for the 21st.


----------



## PortoNuts

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> *WSP joins Renzo Piano on Sellar’s ‘Shardlets’ towers*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/news/wsp-joins-renzo-piano-on-sellar’s-‘shardlets’-towers/5060478.article


Great news. :cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

*Plans unveiled for new £400m City of London towers*
Grant Prior | Tue 17th September | 7:39

Henderson Global Investors will unveil plans today for a new £400m collection of skyscrapers at 40 Leadenhall Street in the City of London.










The scheme by architect Make has been dubbed “Gotham City”.

It ranges in height from seven to 34 storeys and includes 82,600m² of office space and 2,000m² of shops.

The plans go on public exhibition in the Square Mile today ahead of an application being submitted later this month.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/09/17/plans-unveiled-for-new-400m-city-of-london-towers/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

^^

The development site..


----------



## Mr Bricks

Birmingham said:


> *Plans unveiled for new £400m City of London towers*
> Grant Prior | Tue 17th September | 7:39
> 
> Henderson Global Investors will unveil plans today for a new £400m collection of skyscrapers at 40 Leadenhall Street in the City of London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scheme by architect Make has been dubbed “Gotham City”.
> 
> It ranges in height from seven to 34 storeys and includes 82,600m² of office space and 2,000m² of shops.
> 
> The plans go on public exhibition in the Square Mile today ahead of an application being submitted later this month.
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/09/17/plans-unveiled-for-new-400m-city-of-london-towers/


Wow that is bland. Most of the buildings going are awful, however, two of them are Victorian, one of which is very ornate.


----------



## Langur

^ No. Both of the nice Victorian buildings are being preserved.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> ^^
> The development site..


Do you have any pictures of the buildings that are currently located on this plot?


----------



## Mr Bricks

Yeah, you beat me too it. I was wrong. Apparently 19-21 Billiter Street is being preserved.


----------



## Julian141




----------



## Langur

Mr Bricks said:


> Yeah, you beat me too it. I was wrong. Apparently 19-21 Billiter Street is being preserved.


Yes the lovely 19-21 Billiter Street is being preserved, but unfortunately I'm wrong about the other building on the NW corner of Fenchurch Street and Fenchurch Buildings. The renders here are contradictory. The first shows the building demolished. The second shows it still there. Unfortunately I'm sure the first one is more accurate, as it shows that corner in much closer detail.


----------



## El_Greco

If it wasn't for the high-rise part this would be a nice project.


----------



## REL

RobertWalpole said:


> The City's emerging skyline is great. CW's is a horrible collection of short, fat boxes. It looks like Seattle.


so you mean paris skyline is horrible too?


----------



## Langur

AngrySlob said:


> I guess the issue is that this isn't really a project at all, its just a company introducing A380's on some of it's routes and A380's are pretty common in Heathrow already.


Not really. The other A380s are mere visitors for which London is the far end of a spoke. BA's new birds are the first A380s to be based in London, and first 787s at Heathrow. And BA is not just any old company, it's London's only major hub operation. BA's 78x widebody orders are worth $21.1bn (!!) at catalogue prices.


----------



## PortoNuts

Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eagle Old St / Montcalm Signature Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by SamRielly, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

could you please do not post tons of pictures together? my internet connection is not very fast.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

NWTS said:


> could you please do not post tons of pictures together? my internet connection is not very fast.


----------



## PortoNuts

NWTS said:


> could you please do not post tons of pictures together? my internet connection is not very fast.



Contact your internet provider.


----------



## funniman

Hi Guys, Is there a project called Royal Mint Gardens somewhere near the DLR station at Tower hill? Is this a good place? Any info greatly appreciated.


----------



## virtuesoft

funniman said:


> Hi Guys, Is there a project called Royal Mint Gardens somewhere near the DLR station at Tower hill? Is this a good place? Any info greatly appreciated.


Here is the development website...

http://www.royalmintgardens.com/

I don't know much about it to be honest but the location is very good. It is close to St Katharine's Dock which is a lovely area.


----------



## funniman

virtuesoft said:


> Here is the development website...
> 
> http://www.royalmintgardens.com/
> 
> I don't know much about it to be honest but the location is very good. It is close to St Katharine's Dock which is a lovely area.


Thanks a million.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Square* | King's Cross N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

King's Cross Square was officially opened to the public today:










The square is the final part of the transformation of King's Cross station:







King's Cross Saint Pancras station street by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/7385109896/


New concourse, King's Cross station by Richard and Gill, on Flickr


King's Cross station platform bridge by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## Groningen NL

The roof looks so fascinating


----------



## NWTS

- edit


----------



## onerob

*Terry Farrell's Lots Road scheme powers up after seven years*

Work has started on Terry Farrell’s long-delayed £1 billion transformation of Lots Road power station beside the Thames in Chelsea.

The mayor of London, Boris Johnson, performed the ground-breaking ceremony at the landmark this week, dubbing it “mini-Battersea”.










More here: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/terry-farrells-lots-road-scheme-powers-up-after-seven-years/5061292.article


----------



## AngrySlob

Dead impressed by what they've done at King's Cross station, but I don't understand why there haven't been any high rise developments in the area. Is there a reason why?


----------



## AngrySlob

^Then let me rephrase  I don't understand why there aren't any proposals for skyscrapers in this area. I would of thought the area around station would be pretty ideal for a cluster.


----------



## NWTS

*Moorgate Exchange* U/C | The City

http://moorgateexchange.com/home/




















Moorgate Exchange u/c with City skyline by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Josedc

stunning


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking good. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*100 Cheapside*


Cheapside by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


100 Cheapside u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


100 Cheapside u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


100 Cheapside u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Sackler Gallery* | Kensington Gardens

Official website: http://www.serpentinegallery.org/

The Zaha Hadid designed Sackler Gallery opened in the past week:


Serpentine Sackler Gallery by 23rocks, on Flickr


Serpentine Sackler Gallery by 23rocks, on Flickr


Serpentine Sackler Gallery by 23rocks, on Flickr


Serpentine Sackler Gallery by 23rocks, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Interesting review of the Serpentine Gallery from the FT - I find the reviewer's conclusion that contemporary meets old is the new norm encouraging. 

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/56fb5f84-26a5-11e3-9dc0-00144feab7de.html#axzz2gVMboeUt


----------



## SE9

*Ludgate and Sampson House* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515

Official website: http://www.ludgateandsampson.com/


Proposals for Ludgate and Sampson House have been recommended for approval:

- *Building*: South Bank cluster recommended for approval

- *Property Week*: Planners give verdict on Carlyle’s 1.4m sq ft South Bank scheme


----------



## SE9

*One Bedford Avenue* | West End WC1

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/#/projects/project/one-bedford-avenue


One Bedford Avenue has been approved by Camden Council. The project will be complete in 2016:

- *Building*: Bennetts Associates scheme wins planning

- *Architects Journal*: Green light for Bennetts' Tottenham Court Road offices


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelseawaterfront.co.uk/











Chelsea Waterfront, the £1 billion ($1.6bn) redevelopment of Lots Road Power Station, has started construction:

- *Building Design*: Terry Farrell's Lots Road scheme powers up after seven years

- *Evening Standard*: Lots Road power station gets a new life in £1bn flats and shops project 

Site photos by forumer stevekeiretsu:


Albert Bridge and city skyline above south tower worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lots Road Power Station and south tower worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lots Road Power Station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lots Road Power Station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Loathing

I like that columnist's description of Zaha's style as "retro-futurism". I think that's the perfect epithet for her.

The building looks great. Perhaps a little heavy-handedly grafted onto the Neoclassical building. Anyone tried the restaurant/café or whatever it is?


----------



## SE9

I haven't had a chance to visit yet. Building Design were more scathing in their assesment of it: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings...ds-serpentine-sackler-gallery/5061185.article


----------



## SE9

A recent panorama taken from the Kennington area of south London, originally posted in the LONDON: A World Capital photo gallery. 

The Leadenhall Building, 20 Fenchurch Street and 20 Blackfriars Road (all topped out) are clearly visible, as well as cranes from various construction sites in the City and inner east/south east London:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/


----------



## hugh

SE9 said:


> Thanks for posting the article, an interesting read.


Not at all. Cheers to you for the usual numerous updates.


----------



## hugh

Loathing said:


> I like that columnist's description of Zaha's style as* "retro-futurism". *I think that's the perfect epithet for her.
> 
> The building looks great. Perhaps a little heavy-handedly grafted onto the Neoclassical building. Anyone tried the restaurant/café or whatever it is?


Yes, that is a good term.


----------



## sk327

SE9 said:


> A recent panorama taken from the Kennington area of south London, originally posted in the LONDON: A World Capital photo gallery.
> 
> The Leadenhall Building, 20 Fenchurch Street and 20 Blackfriars Road (all topped out) are clearly visible, as well as cranes from various construction sites in the City and inner east/south east London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/


The Shard is a modern landmark :cheers1:


----------



## Syndic

sk327 said:


> The Shard is a modern landmark :cheers1:


Contemporary. Let's call it "contemporary", not modern.


----------



## SE9

*Poplar Business Park* | Poplar E14

Poplar Business Park has been approved on appeal by the Secretary of State in the past week:

- *Pinsent Masons*: Pickles approves Poplar Business Park scheme

- *Construction Enquirer*: Go-ahead for business park in Docklands


392 homes

5400m² business centre


----------



## SE9

*London City Airport Expansion* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660768

Official website: http://www.londoncityairport.com/


Plans for the £200 million ($320m) expansion of London City Airport have been unveiled:

- *Evening Standard*: City Airport in £200m plan to double passenger numbers by 2023

- *Reuters*: London's City Airport eyes $320 million expansion plan











London City Airport handled 3 million passengers last year:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8555400277/


London City by Tony Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

if london was a country on its own it would be richer than some european countries. can't believe the amount of money being invested in this metropolis.


----------



## TedStriker

^^

I can't deny that as a result it really feels like a special place to live in.


----------



## Loathing

To live in London does seem special. I've been to hundreds of cities across the world, including all of the major capitals, and I almost always miss certain things about London immediately.


----------



## TedStriker

^^

A fellow cinema fan I see!


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm sure it will be good to the area but rather bland architecture. 



SE9 said:


> *Poplar Business Park* | Poplar E14
> 
> Poplar Business Park has been approved on appeal by the Secretary of State in the past week:
> 
> - *Pinsent Masons*: Pickles approves Poplar Business Park scheme
> 
> - *Construction Enquirer*: Go-ahead for business park in Docklands
> 
> 
> 392 homes
> 
> 5400m² business centre


----------



## PortoNuts

*Francis Crick Institute*


crick oct1 by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


----------



## markfos

NWTS said:


> if london was a country on its own it would be richer than some european countries. can't believe the amount of money being invested in this metropolis.


It's your 4th account *SO143*.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

markfos said:


> It's your 4th account *SO143*.


Leave him alone for FFS, he's only a kid...

Perhaps the petty little French trolls that report him to the Mods should keep that in mind.


----------



## EU-Europa

London has one of the coolest looking skylines. I can see why so many people play it down all the time; I'm sure many cities are envious of what London is doing. :cheers:



SE9 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/


I'd argue that this is one of the best looking skylines on the planet. While HK, Shanghai, etc. battle it out for size, London wins hands down for being so classy and elegant yet still being inspiring and jaw dropping nonetheless.

It would be a really sad day to see the UK leave the EU, as I and many people I know frequently visit the city and have fallen in love with it!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lexicon and Canaletto*

@*chest*















































please have a quick look at my website


----------



## bozenBDJ

markfos said:


> It's your 4th account *SO143*.


How did you know?


----------



## markfos

It's easy, the same style and he registered just after his previous account was banned.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Maybe the moderation team should just IP-ban him?


----------



## Sesto Elemento

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Leave him alone for FFS, *he's only a kid*...


I did't expect this remark from.....you. :lol:



DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> ... that report him to the Mods should keep that in mind.


We didn't have to report him to the moderators, he was so much little discret...poor guy. 



DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Perhaps the petty little French trolls....


We love you too.  et:


----------



## PortoNuts

*John Jones Arts Building*

@RedArkady


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Development Securities to build Southwark office scheme*
> 
> Development Securities has secured an option to buy a site next to Southwark Underground station in London for an office scheme.
> 
> It will pay £8m to buy Algarve House, a derelict office building, with an initial payment of £2.3m and the rest to be paid over the next 18 months.
> 
> Development Securities is looking at buying more land to expand the scheme. The masterplan for the project is being developed and a planning application is likely to be made in the third quarter of 2014.
> 
> Development Securities director Julian Barwick said: “We see Southwark as a strong market for office development and the site is extremely well positioned, being adjacent to Southwark underground and close to Waterloo.”


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...build-southwark-office-scheme/8653896.article


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First look at new plans to restore Crystal Palace exhibition centre to its former glory *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the historic glass and steel Crystal Palace exhibition centre brought back to life as a £500 million modern-day cultural attraction. Chinese developers plan to create a replica of what was once the largest glass structure in the world on its original site in South East London.*
> 
> The new building will be the same size and scale as its gigantic Victorian predecessor originally designed by Sir Joseph Paxton for the 1851 Great Exhibition.
> 
> Plans by Shanghai-based ZhongRong group, with engineers Arup, include the full restoration of the 180-acre Crystal Palace park with new landscaping and a central tree-lined boulevard.
> 
> The original listed Italian terraces and sculptures will be fully restored, along with other Victorian heritage including the unique underpass, dinosaur models and maze. There will also be a new café, visitor centre and restored concert bowl.
> 
> The new Crystal Palace will be used for cultural events – concerts, exhibitions and screenings – as well as for conferences and conventions.
> 
> While there are no plans to build any homes on the site the plans include a hotel, conference facilities and other commercial space, so are likely to run into fierce opposition from local campaigners who want to protect their green space.
> 
> The national sports and athletics centre and iconic television mast will remain.
> 
> Billionaire developer Ni Zhaoxing told the Standard: “The Crystal Palace is celebrated in China as a building of great achievement. My vision is to rebuild it in a way that is faithful to the original building in all its ingenuity, scale and magnificence. I want it to become a new cultural asset for London and a new destination for visitors from around the world.
> 
> “Today is just the start. I want to hear what local people think. Their views are important to me. A lot of hard work lies ahead but I am excited by the opportunity to shape the next chapter of this special building.”
> 
> The original Crystal Palace was a cast-iron and plate-glass building erected in Hyde Park to house the Great Exhibition of 1851.
> 
> More than 14,000 exhibitors from around the world gathered in the 990,000 square feet of exhibition space to display examples of the latest technology of the age.
> 
> Sir Joseph Paxton’s huge building astonished visitors with its unprecedented use of large sheets of glass on the walls and ceilings.
> 
> After the exhibition the Crystal Palace was rebuilt in South London where it stood from 1854 as a testament to the Industrial Revolution until destroyed by fire in 1936.
> 
> The 1854 building was built to a Beaux-Arts design in glass and metal and was significantly different from - and larger than - its predecessor. It housed a school of art, science and literature and hosted concerts, exhibits and public entertainment.
> 
> A year-long consultation by Bromley Council will take place before work begins in winter 2015. Boris Johnson will chair an advisory board for the project, which is expected to create more than 2000 jobs.
> 
> Green Assembly member Darren Johnson said: “While I’m sure many people would love to see the Crystal Palace raised from the ashes, this precious parkland isn’t the right place for it. “When the palace was moved there in the 1850s the newly laid out park was near countryside, but today it’s an urban park with a lot of space already taken up.”


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ition-centre-to-its-former-glory-8855740.html


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Yes! The Crystal Palace should be rebuilt again!


----------



## Hoogfriesland

London is booming! The skyline is getting better and better and very unique.


----------



## jonnyboy

EU-Europa said:


> London has one of the coolest looking skylines. I can see why so many people play it down all the time; I'm sure many cities are envious of what London is doing. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd argue that this is one of the best looking skylines on the planet. While HK, Shanghai, etc. battle it out for size, London wins hands down for being so classy and elegant yet still being inspiring and jaw dropping nonetheless.
> 
> It would be a really sad day to see the UK leave the EU, as I and many people I know frequently visit the city and have fallen in love with it![/
> 
> there would be nothing stopping you coming when we leave!


----------



## EU-Europa

jonnyboy said:


> there would be nothing stopping you coming when we leave!


There would be a lot stopping me and others like me, actually. I would likely need a Visa to enter or stay for prolonged periods. Many friends who own flats in London for when they go will no longer be able to stay there long enough to justify keeping them. I think London will lose out on a lot of business to other cities, if the UK is no longer in the EU, unfortunately. hno:


----------



## Loathing

Why? Norway and Switzerland are not in the EU.


----------



## Hoskins

EU-Europa said:


> There would be a lot stopping me and others like me, actually. I would likely need a Visa to enter or stay for prolonged periods.


Perhaps... but probably we'd be talking about periods of 6 months plus... visiting as a tourist (ie not coming as a resident or for employment) would be just like visiting any other Western country. Just because a country isn't in the EU doesn't mean it suddenly jumps into a different universe...


----------



## PortoNuts

Officer Dibble said:


> Redwood Park again. (I did once warn you I'd bore you all with pics of this site once it got underway.) So imagine my excitement to see this sign promising a new footpath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's true - that's Redriff Primary School at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of the existing health centre (to be replaced by a shiny new one) coming down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new stuff going up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonus pic of Clipper Place


:cheers2:


----------



## NWTS

the night lighting scheme is now on (photos by chest)




























 please have a quick look at my website


----------



## NWTS




----------



## Bligh

Not too sure about One Tower Bridge..... :-/

Would rather have seen smoothed out glass offices with a cool shape - similar to the offices nearby and City Hall...


----------



## joey_122

*new city island*

New brochure for ballymore development called city island interesting design albeit quite similair to the former google head quarters.
http://www.londoncityisland.com/


----------



## deckard_6

joey_122 said:


> New brochure for ballymore development called city island interesting design albeit quite similair to the former google head quarters.
> http://www.londoncityisland.com/


Pity I'm not handsome and stylish enough to live there.


----------



## NWTS

*LSE reveals designs for £90m ($145m) building*
08/10/2013

The London School of Economics has revealed the five shortlisted designs for its new £90 million Global Centre for Social Sciences.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/lse-reveals-designs-for-£90m-building/5061776.article










OMA, Heneghan Peng, Rogers Stirk Harbour, Hopkins and Grafton Architects are all in the running for the project and their designs are now on display anonymously at the university’s library. The scheme involves the demolition and redevelopment of a number of existing buildings on its Aldwych campus.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/










Recent photos of the £2.3bn King's Cross development: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/10073211655/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/10073169624/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/10073228025/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/10073337373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mach32/10073302273/


UK - London - Kings Cross - Granary Square - Felice Varini art installation at the Granary by JulesFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Loathing

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> We'll just overlook the fact that the developers bought off the council with a £100m to build homes for the great unwashed elsewhere rather than within the development shall we, as is currently the requirement under planning rules?
> 
> Everyone knows what went on here....


Section 106 agreements are very flexible, and rightly so. It makes economic and social sense to build good spacious flats here, where they are needed, rather than arbitrarily stick 50 pseudo-"affordable" shoe-boxes onto the back of the scheme where there's no sunlight. Much better to build the affordable element on a different site within the borough. Or in this case I think the council are just taking £100m cash from the developer, which will be spent on off-site affordable housing at a location where decent and genuinely affordable homes can be built for quite a large number of people. The on-site alternative would have been worse for everyone.

The scheme also makes massive contributions to the public realm and permeability of the area. The whole ground level is extremely animated with shops, cafés, restaurants, gardens, and even apparently a "cultural pavilion".

Look, for example, at just this diagram and how significant the improvements to permeability are:


----------



## NWTS

London City Island (LCI) is going to look really cute.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

^^..nice, even has a built in moat to protect you during the coming zombie apocalypse...that single footbridge would be an ideal choke point to funnel them into thus allowing for easy target practice.


----------



## metroranger

Now imagine it encircled by steaming smelly mudflats when the tide is out on a hot summers day.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

metroranger said:


> Now imagine it encircled by steaming smelly mudflats when the tide is out on a hot summers day.


so...the residents will just give their servants some buckets to go and fill it back up every day.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

SE9 said:


> *Ludgate and Sampson House* | South Bank SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515
> 
> Official website: http://www.ludgateandsampson.com/
> 
> 
> High quality renders of the project, which was recommended for approval last week:


..anyway, this won planning approval last night by 5 votes to 1.


----------



## el palmesano

> *Plans Unveiled For Crystal Palace Rebuild *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Following ongoing discussions between the city of London and the Chinese ZhongRong Group, the plans for the Crystal Palace replica have finally been unveiled. Mayor of London, Boris Johnson said: “Today’s announcement marks an exciting new chapter for Crystal Palace Park,” adding, “Paxton’s stunning Crystal Palace was a beacon of innovation in the 19th century, encapsulating a spirit of invention which was to shape London and the world for generations to come. Since the iconic building was destroyed, the conundrum of what to do with the crumbling site has not been successfully resolved.” Until now.
> 
> ZhongRong Group’s design proposal includes an exact rebuilding of the Crystal Palace, to contain international exhibitions spaces, hotel facilities, and art galleries, as well as the conservation of the park’s unique Victorian heritage. Johnson is convinced that the development “could not only see a world-class landmark building reinstated, [...] but the restoration of the entire surrounding park, bringing jobs and growth.”
> 
> 
> Chairman of the ZhongRong Group, Ni Zhaoxing, agrees: “London is renowned across the world for its history and culture and the former Crystal Palace is celebrated in China as a magnificent achievement. This project is a once in a lifetime opportunity to bring its spirit back to life by recreating The Crystal Palace and restoring the park to its former glory to create a new and exciting destination for local people and international visitors.” Construction is scheduled to begin in winter 2015
> 
> 
> The glass and cast iron structure of the Crystal Palace was built in 1851; it was the largest glass structure in the world until its destruction in a fire in 1936. The prefabricated modular design by Sir Joseph Paxton, an architect and a gardner, was completed in Hyde Park by 5,000 workers in a mere five months. Paxton’s simple and brilliant design paved the way for more sophisticated pre-fabricated design, while creating an unprecedented exhibition facility, maximizing interior space and natural daylight.


http://www.archdaily.com/435769/plans-unveiled-for-crystal-palace-rebuild/


----------



## Damo

^^ All the new skyscrapers/developments are all very nice. But I find myself being most excited by this now :banana:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Nice, but what's with the minecraft trees??


----------



## Bligh

NWTS said:


> London City Island (LCI) is going to look really cute.


This looks awesome! So much development in London <3


----------



## Ivanator

ThatOneGuy said:


> Nice, but what's with the minecraft trees??


So that explains why it burned down in the first place: Creepers!


----------



## joey_122

video for city island

http://vimeo.com/76580227#


----------



## NWTS

Transformation of east london is incredible. Its changing so fast.


----------



## Julian141

Is there not a better name than "London City Island"?


----------



## NWTS

lonely floating village? :hmm:


----------



## SE9

*Hackney Fashion Hub* | Hackney Central E8

Official website: http://hackneyfashionhub.co.uk/


Plans for the Hackney Fashion Hub in east London have been approved by Hackney Council this week:

- *BBC:* Hackney 'fashion hub' approved by council

- *Evening Standard:* Hackney to get £100m fashion 'hub'

- *Hackney Gazette:* Hackney fashion hub gets green light


Project facts


Cost: £100 million ($160m)

Floorspace: 7,000m²

Use: fashion incubator


76009054


----------



## SE9

*Brent Civic Centre* | Wembley City HA0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450

Official website: http://www.brent.gov.uk/your-council/brent-civic-centre/


Brent Civic Centre has opened this week. The Civic Centre consolidates all public council facilities for the residents of the Borough of Brent in north west London:

- *Building Design:* Hopkins' Brent civic centre opens

- *Brent & Kilburn Times:* Brent Council officially open £90m civic centre


Project facts


Cost: £90 million ($1.5m)

Staff: 2,000


----------



## SE9

*The London Octopus* | Chiswick W4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026217

Official website: http://www.thelondonoctopus.com/


Project facts


Floorspace: 4,000m²

LED screen: 2,600m²

Floors: 10


----------



## Richardcornish

I've been looking through this forum for a while and decided to finally join up. London is certainly doing very well, I think there are like 20 100m+ towers u/c if I'm right.
122 leaden hall 225m u/c
St George's tower 181m u/c
20 fenchurch street 160m u/c
One blackfriars 163m u/c
Riverside south 236m u/c
Riverside south tower two 189m u/c
Southbank tower 155m u/c
Baltimore wharf 150m u/c
Saffron square 150m u/c
One the elephant 133m u/c
Providence tower 136m u/c
25 Churchill place 130m u/c
Lots road towers 122m/85m u/c
Milton court 112 t/o
That's impressive
Kings cross lands plot t6 102m t/o
Lexicon 120m u/c
Stratford tower 133m t/o


----------



## Richardcornish

SE9 said:


> *The London Octopus* | Chiswick W4
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026217
> 
> Official website: http://www.thelondonoctopus.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 4,000m²
> 
> LED screen: 2,600m²
> 
> Floors: 10


Looks great job, you, lumberjack, gegolama, chest, portonuts and NTWS do a great job here


----------



## Richardcornish

There is also a boom in high/midrise in London. There are over 70 towers 50-100m u/c in London now. It's good seeing all these new towers and other projects coming through and other huge multi billion pounds developments. So many more towers are to begin this and next year, as all those extra cores are rising, it's going to look amazing in a skyline photo.


----------



## SE9

Richardcornish said:


> London is certainly doing very well, I think there are like 20 100m+ towers u/c if I'm right.
> 122 leaden hall 225m u/c
> St George's tower 181m u/c
> 20 fenchurch street 160m u/c
> One blackfriars 163m u/c
> Riverside south 236m u/c
> Riverside south tower two 189m u/c
> Southbank tower 155m u/c
> Baltimore wharf 150m u/c
> Saffron square 150m u/c
> One the elephant 133m u/c
> Providence tower 136m u/c
> 25 Churchill place 130m u/c
> Lots road towers 122m/85m u/c
> Milton court 112 t/o
> That's impressive
> Kings cross lands plot t6 102m t/o
> Lexicon 120m u/c
> Stratford tower 133m t/o


Welcome!

+100m U/C:


1. *Riverside South* | Tower 1
London forum thread
*Address*: Riverside South, London E14
*Height*: 236m
*Floors*: 45
*Status*: Under Construction

2. *The Leadenhall Building*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 122 Leadenhall Street, London EC3
*Height*: 225m
*Floors*: 48
*Status*: Topped Out

3. *Riverside South* | Tower 2
London forum thread
*Address*: Riverside South, London E14
*Height*: 189m
*Floors*: 37
*Status*: Under Construction

4. *The Tower, One St George Wharf*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 St George Wharf, London SW8
*Height*: 181m
*Floors*: 49
*Status*: Topped Out

5. *One Blackfriars*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1-16 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
*Height*: 163m
*Floors*: 52
*Status*: Under Construction

6. *20 Fenchurch Street*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3
*Height*: 160m
*Floors*: 36
*Status*: Topped Out

7. *South Bank Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Stamford Street, London SE1
*Height*: 155m
*Floors*: 41
*Status*: Under Construction

8. *Baltimore Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 6 Baltimore Wharf, London E14
*Height*: 150m
*Floors*: 45
*Status*: Under Construction

9. *Providence Tower*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Fairmont Avenue, London E14
*Height*: 136m
*Floors*: 44
*Status*: Under Construction

10. *Saffron Square*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: Wellesley Road, Croydon CR9
*Height*: 134m
*Floors*: 44
*Status*: Under Construction

11. *Spirit of Stratford*
London forum thread
*Address*: Stratford High Street, London E15
*Height*: 133m
*Floors*: 41
*Status*: Topped Out

12. *One The Elephant*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 1 Elephant and Castle, London SE1
*Height*: 133m
*Floors*: 37
*Status*: Under Construction

13. *25 Churchill Place*
London forum thread
*Address*: 25 Churchill Place, London E14
*Height*: 130m
*Floors*: 23
*Status*: Topped Out

14. *Lots Road Power Station* | Tower 1
London forum thread
*Address*: Lots Road, London SW10
*Height*: 122m
*Floors*: 37
*Status*: Under Construction

15. *Lexicon*
London forum thread | Official Website
*Address*: 257 City Road, London EC1
*Height*: 120m
*Floors*: 36
*Status*: Under Construction


----------



## NWTS

what's the name of tower on the left side in this pic and when was it built?


London haze skyline East End by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*JW3* | West Hampstead NW3

Official website: http://www.jw3.org.uk/


The JW3 Jewish Community Centre has opened in West Hampstead:


----------



## NWTS

*Crossrail Station* | Canary Wharf

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/











Canary Wharf Crossrail - Isle of Dogs, London by Jon Creese - Photography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail - Isle of Dogs, London by Jon Creese - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Tower Hamlets E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


A public exhibition for the Wood Wharf scheme was held in the past week. Forumer woodgnome attended yesterday's session and took photos of the plans below. Construction is anticipated to start in 2014:


----------



## TedToToe

^^^On the 7th slide, what is the building to the left of the Marriott hotel? The other side of the DLR tracks.


----------



## Core Rising

TedToToe said:


> ^^^On the 7th slide, what is the building to the left of the Marriott hotel? The other side of the DLR tracks.


North Quay. Won't be built until Crossrail is running.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432400


----------



## Pants1254

North Quay I think will certainly be redesigned when it come to progressing with the development, old designs that have been on hold for a long time tend to get redesigned, whether it be to accommodate the market or because the site is sold or they are just bored with the current scheme.


----------



## NWTS

this slim and tall tower in this render reminds of a new proposed supertall in new york.


----------



## SE9

^ That's an old, old render. 

I have posted the updated plans via Woodgnome above.


----------



## london lad

SE9 said:


> ^ That's an old, old render.
> 
> I have posted the updated plans via Woodgnome above.


Lol no surprise there SO never was one for accuracy


----------



## NWTS

London King's Cross Housing seems pretty neat and affordable. 


London King's Cross housing by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*70 Mark Lane* | City of London 

Construction update of the 17 storey building in the heart of The City financial district. Photos taken by *chest*

Official website: http://www.sir-robert-mcalpine.com/projects/?id=69914

Construction section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422438&page=5























































please have a quick look at my website


----------



## NWTS

London cranes by txindoki, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*Leadenhall Building* | City of London

Construction forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718&page=539


So Many Nights by Me.Two, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

- edit


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## metroranger

^^
Agreed, now that is a London banner.


----------



## NWTS

*Canary Wharf Group has restarted work on 1 Park Place *

The construction project in Docklands which was put on hold two years ago, having submitted fresh plans for a new (1.1m sq ft) 35-storey office tower.



















CWG has lodged a Squires & Partners-designed reserved matters planning application with Tower Hamlets council for an office scheme of up to 1.1m sq ft to replace previously consented proposals.

The new development, which will deliver a maximum gross internal area of 1.1m sq ft and a minimum building size of 430,000 sq ft, will comprise two basement levels, a ground floor level and 31 upper storeys, as well as the construction of a new pedestrian link. The building will rise to 568ft AOD.

Canary Wharf Group said an outline planning permission on the site would provide a “significantly more attractive offer for potential tenants, providing certainty on the use and quantum of development that can be delivered on the site, while allowing for flexibility for tenants to create a building that best meets their specific needs through the reserved matters process.”

The site was previously occupied by the Littlejohn Frazer building, an 53,000 sq ft office building which has now been demolished. Planning consent was obtained in 2008 for the development of 1.2m sq ft of floorspace designed by Horden Cherry Lee Architects.

http://www.costar.co.uk/en/assets/news/2013/October/Canary-lodges-11m-sq-ft-Park-Place-plans/


----------



## Richardcornish

NWTS said:


> London cranes by txindoki, on Flickr


Nice


----------



## NWTS

*Croydons Galaxy House* | CR9

Official website: http://galaxyhouse.co.uk.gridhosted.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/GalaxyHouseBoards_web.pdf










Make Architects has designed a new residential project for part of Cherry Orchard Road, a development hotspot in the London Borough of Croydon.

The project comprises of a quartet of residential buildings that range from 9 to 19 storeys in height with a total of 141 one bedroom apartments, 118 two bedroom apartments, 31 three bedroom apartments on what is currently a defunct glazed 12-storey office building called Galaxy House that is particularly prominent from the railway station.

The project is massed to have the tallest buildings on the southern part of the site, with Block A connecting to the 19 storey block B that should reach roughly sixty metres in height. Block C will be 15 storeys and connects with Block D that is set at only 9 storeys. 

These are designed to help provide a transition between the low-rise part of Cherry Orchard Row and the planned towers Cherry Orchard towers that will stand near the entrance of East Croydon Station. 

Further to this, the architect has opted for laying the buildings evenly along Cherry Orchard Road and situating a private share private garden at the back of blocks C and D creating a buffer between them and the nearby railway line.
Dominating the exterior of the buildings will be brick, a material that displays the residential nature of the project, presumably as opposed to glass that would be associated with office use in the area. 

The scheme is a joint venture by Redrow Homes, one of Britain's major house builders, and Menta who are already particularly busy in the area with other tower plans.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3347


----------



## NWTS

*Stratford Skyline Set For More Towers* | E15










Helping to cement Stratford's emergence as London's third tall building cluster is a residential project by Galliard Homes on the site of 2-12 Stratford High Street. 

Located at the southern end of Stratford's main thoroughfare just north of where it connects to Bow Road, the project named Capital Towers will host 191 new apartments, all aimed at the upper end of the market and in particular workers at Canary Wharf who would be only a few tube stops away. 

It should prove a popular proposition for potential purchasers if it follows the success of Stratford Plaza, which has recently sold out off plan despite having barely risen above the ground.

They will be split between two towers, City West Tower that will stand to the south of the site and rise to 14 floors, with the 34 floor Sky View Tower on the northern part that will stand a little over 100 metres tall, a substantial scaling up on the original plans by Stock Woolstencroft. 

One unique feature of the project will be the communal roof garden on the fourth level that creates a skybridge between the two towers and the façade wrapping around them providing contrast with the lighter cladding that frames the floor to ceiling glazing. 

Further to this outside space, there will be a residents lounge in each other, and the area at ground level will be renovated too creating a natural environment next to the nearby canal-side.
Work has already begun on site, with the first residents able to move in during 2016.

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3346


----------



## joey_122

Berkeley’s City Forum complex 
Any one have more details on the aforementioned project?? Or detailed renders
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ity-road-into-skyscraper-highway-8870844.html


----------



## Richardcornish

God I love London, so many new towers, so many new clusters, in three or so years, when all these towers and clusters are built, London is going to look epic. The great banner that core rising took of London a few weeks back, it would be cool to take another photo from that same vantage point in three years, that would make the best London banner ever. As always thanks NWTS for your valued updates, much appreciated.


----------



## Richardcornish

I went past that bit of London a few weeks ago and there are lots of towers going up around there which I haven't seen on this forum before, there are also many newly completed towers that I didn't know about. As for the towers u/c or in the final stages of prep, there are some nice 100m+ towers but also a good number of mid/high rises 50-100m u/c. It's all more construction for London and more density


----------



## Richardcornish

The new Stratford tower says that work has begun, it also says the taller tower is over 100m tall, it should be in the high rise section of the international section. Also the lots road towers (115m/90m u/c) and the lexicon tower (120m u/c) and 2-12 stratford high street tower (100m+ u/c) should all have threads on the high-rise part of the international section. It would be good to open three new threads for these towers in the high-rise part of the international section, hopfully someone will do it, otherwise we will have to wait until I get my new desktop to do it myself, if anyone has the time, pls open threads for those three towers u/c, thanks


----------



## metroranger

^^
There is a combined Stratford Residential Towers thread.


----------



## felixmtt

*London Array | Thames Estuary*



SE9 said:


> *London Array* | Thames Estuary
> 
> Official website: http://www.londonarray.com/
> 
> The London Array, the world's largest offshore wind farm, has opened this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bloomberg:* A Breezy $2.6B: World's Largest Windfarm Sets Sail
> July 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ITN:* PM opens world's largest offshore windfarm
> July 2013


The London Array is one of the world's largest / biggest offshore wind farm. Here is the latest list of Top 10 Biggest Offshore Wind Farms which states that "The UK hosts seven of the world's biggest offshore wind farms, while Denmark and Belgium round out the top 10". 

Source: 
Power Technology


----------



## NWTS

*£36m Poplar Baths scheme in East London gets nod*

he historic Poplar Baths building in East London is set to be refurbished and transformed into a residential tower and new sports centre.

Developer and builder Guildmore has got the green light from planners to start work on the £36m project.

Guildmore will restore this Grade II listed building to its former glory with a modern sports facility, which includes a new 25-metre swimming pool and retains period features.The site will also support a new tower of 60 flats.

The firm is financing the whole scheme and will then lease the buildings back to the council.

Its plan also includes building a new Haileybury Youth centre at Dame Colet along with an extra 40 flats.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/10/15/36m-poplar-baths-scheme-in-east-london-gets-nods/


----------



## NWTS

*Google's London HQ architects to design Metropolitan police building*

Allford Hall Monaghan Morris wins Royal Institute competition to create Whitehall replacement for New Scotland Yard

The firm of architects behind the vast Google headquarters currently being built in the King's Cross area of London has been chosen to design London's new police headquarters, which will replace New Scotland Yard.

Allford Hall Monaghan Morris won a competition organised by the Royal Institute of British Architects to find the most suitable and financially viable proposal for the Curtis Green building on the banks of the Thames, the former Whitehall police station.

The Metropolitan police will move there in 2015, with the New Scotland Yard building on Victoria Street in Westminster being sold.

The winning design envisages a police headquarters that will be more open and accessible and will help the Met reconnect with the public, while respecting the heritage of the Whitehall conservation area in which it is sited, the police and other authorities said.

Key design features include a new public entrance pavilion, extensions to the building itself and the creation of public open spaces. The revolving sign will be retained as well as the Eternal Flame and Roll of Honour.

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...ondon-architects-metropolitan-police-building


----------



## NWTS

*Work begins on new luxury housing development*








St George West London's Sovereign Court, Hammersmith

Builders have commenced work to redevelop a car park and office block into 418 luxury apartments.

St George West London was given planning consent this summer to transform the Kings Mall car park in Glenthorne Road, Hammersmith.

One, two and three-bedroom flats and penthouses have been designed by architects Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands with buildings arranged around landscaped courtyards.

Workers entered the site last month and an information and sales centre has opened in Beadon Road.

Demolition of the car park is due to begin in January and the former West 45 office block will be knocked down next summer.

The first residents are expected to move in during summer 2016 with the final phases should be completed by the end of 2018.

http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/local-news/work-begins-new-luxury-housing-6173188


----------



## NWTS

*London's Old Vic Plans Major Restoration and Redevelopment Project*

London's Old Vic is to submit a planning application for a major restoration and redevelopment project to Lambeth Council, the local government body which has authority over the area that the theatre is situated in.

According to press materials, the project is being undertaken "in order to sustain the 195 year old London landmark for the next generation of theatre-goers, creative talent, local community and the general public."

http://www.playbill.com/news/articl...Restoration-and-Redevelopment-Project?tsrc=nx


----------



## NWTS

*Mayor Boris Johnson welcomes 10 Chinese businesses as they sign up to London’s £1bn ($1.6bn) Royal Docks project*



The Mayor, Boris Johnson, has today welcomed pledges from ten Chinese businesses who have committed to office space in the much anticipated £1bn Asian Business Port development in London’s Royal Albert Dock. 

This takes the number of firms currently set to move into the new business park to 57, and is expected to account for around 600,000 sq ft of the development. The latest ten firms include electrical manufacturers, commercial real-estate, water conservancy, educational training and fashion and textiles firms. 

Speaking at a meeting with ABP chairman Mr Xu Weiping in Beijing, on day three of his six day trade mission to China, the Mayor also discussed plans to work with the UK government to revamp Enterprise Zone business incentives for the Royal Docks. In 2015 the current benefits are up for review, and the Mayor wants them extended to encourage even more Asian businesses to locate themselves in London’s historic docklands, creating an eastern trading hub in the capital.

See more at: http://www.london.gov.uk/media/mayo...they-sign-up-to-london-s#sthash.QcKdbLbP.dpuf


----------



## NWTS

*Parliament House *| Lambeth | 73m | 24 fl | U/C

Pics taken by *stevekeiretsu*


Parliament House u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parliament House u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parliament House u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parliament House u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

The Sea Containers is still a bad building but looks so much better now.


----------



## metroranger

AngrySlob said:


> True... but then we still haven't created anything in the same league as Google, Yahoo, Ebay, Amazon, Paypal, YouTube or Facebook. Hopefully that will change, soon.


Didn't Tim Burners Lee create the WWW without which there would be none of the above.


----------



## Orange Alert!

Wasn't Last.fm started in Whitechapel?

By no means in the same league as those mentioned above but it's something :dunno:


----------



## Birmingham

It's all about money. Silicon Valley and the US have had lots to invest in tech start up's, something the UK hasn't had before but this is changing. 

I mean the Ipod for instance is a British invention but it had no financial backing so Steve Jobs pinched the patent and developed it in the US. 

For instance - The British created not only the Internet but the Television, We all know Bell invented the telephone and patented before that of American Elisha Gray. Stereo, Modern Photography are others. 

Infact the computer reading up on it was actually British but lack of funding meant it went on the back burners. The British created the first electronic mechanical computer during the war. 

All in all money speaks. You have to say as a Super power, Britain did more for the world on the technology front then America ever has since it's take Britains crown as the most powerful nation. 

Creating things like Facebook and Google are so, so insignificant when it comes to the likes of the Industrial Revolution I pity what that man actually said. 

If anything it shows money talks. When the UK was the wealthiest nation in the world it had it's hand in a lot more pies and created things alot more worthwhile then what the States have with the wealth they've now got. 

Nations that had an impact on the world.

UK 10 out of 10
US 5 out of 10


----------



## tonttula

Birmingham said:


> It's all about money. Silicon Valley and the US have had lots to invest in tech start up's, something the UK hasn't had before but this is changing.
> 
> I mean the Ipod for instance is a British invention but it had no financial backing so Steve Jobs pinched the patent and developed it in the US.
> 
> For instance - The British created not only the Internet but the Television, We all know Bell invented the telephone and patented before that of American Elisha Gray. Stereo, Modern Photography are others.
> 
> Infact the computer reading up on it was actually British but lack of funding meant it went on the back burners. The British created the first electronic mechanical computer during the war.
> 
> All in all money speaks. You have to say as a Super power, Britain did more for the world on the technology front then America ever has since it's take Britains crown as the most powerful nation.
> 
> Creating things like Facebook and Google are so, so insignificant when it comes to the likes of the Industrial Revolution I pity what that man actually said.
> 
> If anything it shows money talks. When the UK was the wealthiest nation in the world it had it's hand in a lot more pies and created things alot more worthwhile then what the States have with the wealth they've now got.
> 
> Nations that had an impact on the world.
> 
> UK 10 out of 10
> US 5 out of 10


Ok this is off topic already so lets go for it. 
Certainly many innovations outside US often get overshadowed by the US ones and often even twisted in the media. One of the benefits being superpower. 

You are mirroring UK's past achievements when it had a larger global role, to US achievements in the current age as insignificant, but think of transistor created by Bell Labs is one of the biggest achievements in the past 100 years. How about Voyager 1 and Saturn V Rocket?
Even something like Google, mass social media or iOS might seem like a waffle today, but go forward 50 years when China holds the strings and the significance of it all might be so much clearer. Modern computer age is certainly dominated by US.


----------



## Birmingham

I'm not saying insignificant. US has had a major role in shaping the world which is why I gave it 5 out of 10 and this is only going to rise, but for someone to say only the US could create innovative tech advances on the web and such is a bit silly considering the internet itself was invented by a Briton. Obviously the more finance you have backing you the greater things you can achieve which is now what we are seeing with tech services across the world. It shows a complete lack of understanding on world history and what can be achieved in other places with the right commitment to supporting ideas through investment.Things like Google are far from being irrelevant but doAmericans like him believe they are the only ones with computer programmers and innovaters able to create such sites? Funding is the key to all ideas. This is my point.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I think a lot also has to do with the definition of innovation that most people have nowadays. For most people innovation is reduced to consumer electronics & internet related services, which are are indeed innovations, but they are just one part of the whole S&T spectrum, mainly the part that the regular consumers get in contact with.

For instance, everyone knows about Samsung or Apple because of their smartphones, but not many know about the company (ARM Holdings) which has designed the chips that can be found in 90-95% of all mobile devices or the company (ASML) that manufactures 70-75% of all photolithography systems machines that produce these chips.

Many people will hear about Facebook, Twitter or Google that will add a new feature or whatever, but few will know that Phillips just develop a new PET/CT scanner that gives 20% better imaging than before.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Spring Mews*


Spring Mews u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spring Mews u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spring Mews u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spring Mews u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spring Mews u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*240 Blackfriars Road*


240 Blackfriars Road / Kings Reach Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tate Modern Extension*


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## AngrySlob

This is going to be my final post about this because I don't want to derail the thread. 

I think we are being a bit unfair to the interviewer. All he said was "...you always hear in Europe, that Europeans could never create the next Facebook or the next Twitter. Do you agree with that or do you think the mindset here has changed." He wasn't implying anything, he's just asked a legit question about confidence in tech firms in Europe and their ability to compete with the big boys. I don't see any malice, or ignorance in what he asked. 

Also, the UK may have invented the internet, but we've very much been the followers, not the leaders in its development since.


----------



## Bram

Stern swizz invented internet


----------



## NWTS

Many people always get confused the difference between the internet and world wide web (www). Sir Tim Barnes Lee (British) discovered and invented only www and his initial purpose was to share files and data within the offices where he worked. In the following year, he found out a gateway to use it on a global scale and it is now used universally. The world's first internet was developed by Vint Cerf, an American computer scientist and it was used for military communication systems.


----------



## metroranger

What are the fist three letters in your address bar?


----------



## NWTS

The World Wide Web is a system of interlinked hypertext documents accessed via the Internet. WWW is pretty much useless you have web browsers such as IE, Firefox, Mozilla, Opera, and Google Chrome etc. Thanks to Mr.Tim for inventing HTML language as well, which allows us to create web pages.


----------



## Mr Bricks

How cares anyway? Historically inventions have been co-discovered by different people at the same time around the world. Only difference is some got attention and some were forgotten. It's ridiculous to claim that "without us there would be no x". Someone else would have invented it within a year.


----------



## Birmingham

Mr Bricks said:


> How cares anyway? Historically inventions have been co-discovered by different people at the same time around the world. Only difference is some got attention and some were forgotten. It's ridiculous to claim that "without us there would be no x". Someone else would have invented it within a year.


This ideology is wrong i'm afraid. 

In todays world information is so freely shared that this is mostly the case, however going back 100 even 50 years this was very rare. 

Some major discoveries and inventions historically have had close time frames between patents and distribution to the public but this has mainly been because the original concept was created decades before hand and had time for many to improve the idea. 

In relation to the web (egg) and internet (chicken). You can not have the internet without first the web. Internet is an advancement of the web. 



> Also, the UK may have invented the internet, but we've very much been the followers, not the leaders in its development since.


Nobody is denying this. I think everyone in the world is well aware (infact stated numerous times on this page alone) that the US/North America is at the forefront of all web/internet based formats. 

However, this is changing as more and more money is being given to funding tech website services across the world and especially in Europe and the UK. 

If for instance you look at Canadian/American property sites and compare them to British property sites. The UK ones are so much better designed and coded to a much higher degree. 

You continue to cherry pick certain formats of websites you will find that UK computer programmers and designers it seems are far superior to most as a whole across the world. 

To create a website of international magnitude is an investment of £50-100k minimum in year one. When countries do not fund such investments you are very unlikely to create advanced and popular pages. 

The US has this backing on a ridiculous scale which is why it has been able to create the likes of facebook and twitter. 

My favourite website is Newsnow. Even before this. The best search engine in the world imo. 

And British but still ranked only the 1,992 most popular website in the world.


----------



## NWTS

*London* (200m+ Buildings)

_Completed & T/O_


The Shard: 310m
One Canada Square: 235m
Heron Tower: 230m
Leadenhall Building: 225m (T/O)
8 Canada Square: 200m
25 Canada Square: 200m


_U/C_


The Pinnacle: 288m (On Hold)
Riverside South Tower 1: 237m


_Approved_


Columbus Tower:	237m
The Pride: 233m
North Quay Tower 1: 221m
Wood Wharf W07B: 206m
North Quay Tower 3: 203m
One Nine Elms East Tower: 200m
Lansdowne Road Tower: 200m


_Proposed _


The Three Spires: 253m
South Quay Plaza Tower 1: 250m
Diamond Tower: 212m
30 Marsh Wall: 205m


----------



## NWTS

*Great West Quarter | Brentford | 75m | 25 fl | T/O*

by *Frankus Maximus*


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Core Rising

NWTS said:


> _Proposed _
> 
> The Three Spires: 253m


Fixed


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What's with the top part??


----------



## PortoNuts

Elephant leisure centre core by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Elephant leisure centre core by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Elephant leisure centre core from Dante Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


One the Elephant worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Any renders as to how the apartments near the Strata will look?


----------



## NWTS

ThatOneGuy said:


> Any renders as to how the apartments near the Strata will look?


It's always nice to post any construction updates with renders to let us know thoroughly. 

*LONDON | One The Elephant | 133m | 37 fl | U/C*


----------



## NWTS

*JPMorgan emerges as £210m underlying financer on Heron Tower*

Starwood Property Trust, the US mortgage REIT, provided a £270m five-year loan as reported by CoStar News almost three weeks ago, of which, £210m was provided by JPMorgan in a LIBOR-based collateralised term financing facility, reflecting Starwood’s first non-dollar based and non-US based property funding facility.

In addition, Starwood European Real Estate Finance (SWEF) extended an additional £18m, taking the aggregate to £288m. Starwood Property Trust has retained a £60m junior investment.

JPMorgan effectively provided a corporate funding line for the Starwood’s financing of the 46-story tower located at 110 Bishopsgate, reflecting a 77.7% of the principal £270m financing loan, which finally funded on 1 October.

http://www.costar.co.uk/en/assets/n...s-as-210m-underlying-financer-on-Heron-Tower/


----------



## NWTS

This little video shows the different construction sites of crossrail stations all over London.






(Recorded in July 2010)


----------



## NWTS

*One Tower Bridge*, South Bank SE1

by *stevekeiretsu*


One Tower Bridge u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


One Tower Bridge u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

NWTS said:


> It's always nice to post any construction updates with renders to let us know thoroughly.
> 
> *LONDON | One The Elephant | 133m | 37 fl | U/C*


Thanks, but I was referring to the already-built one with the blue sheets covering it, immediately next to the Strata.


----------



## NWTS

^ I think it is just an old council block tower being redeveloped for new cladding etc. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*62 Buckingham Gate* | SW1


62 Buckingham Gate by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


62 Buckingham Gate by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Birmingham said:


> We were talking about this the other day. The UK and especially London have been able to position themself so well that all new emerging markets see it as the best and safest place to do business and invest.
> 
> Effectively London is turning into the Garden of Eden.
> 
> An Atlantis.
> 
> I just hope we see some of it up here in the Midlands.


Considering its fate is Atlantis a wise comparison?


----------



## Birmingham

hugh said:


> Considering its fate is Atlantis a wise comparison?


The Thames Barrier isn't going to be successful forever


----------



## Mr Bricks

hugh said:


> Considering its fate is Atlantis a wise comparison?


Garden of Eden is hardly better :lol:


----------



## LondonFox

The Thames Barrier is the world's second-largest movable flood barrier (after the Oosterscheldekering in the Netherlands).

The barrier was originally designed to protect London against a very high flood level (with an estimated return period of one thousand years) up to the year 2030, after which the protection would decrease, whilst remaining within acceptable limits.

This defence level included long-term changes in sea and land levels as understood at that time (c. 1970). Despite global warming and a consequently greater predicted rate of sea level rise, recent analysis extended the working life of the barrier until around 2060–2070. From 1982 until 19 March 2007, the barrier was raised one-hundred times to prevent flooding. It is also raised monthly for testing, with a full test closure over high tide once a year.

Released in 2005, a study by four academics contained a proposal to supersede the Thames Barrier with a more ambitious 16 km (10 mi) long barrier across the Thames Estuary from Sheerness in Kent to Southend in Essex.

In November 2011 a new Thames Barrier, further downsteam at Lower Hope between East Tilbury in Essex and Cliffe in Kent, was proposed as part of the Thames Hub integrated infrastructure development. The barrier would incorporate hydropower turbines to generate renewable energy and include road and rail tunnels, providing connections from Essex to a major new hub airport on the Isle of Grain.

In January 2013 in a letter to the Times a former member of the Thames Barrier Project Management Team, Dr Richard Bloore, stated that the flood barrier was not designed with increased storminess and sea level rises in mind, and called for a new barrier to be looked into immediately. The Environment Agency responded that it does not plan to replace the Thames Barrier before 2070, as the barrier was designed with an allowance for sea level rise of 8mm per year until 2030, which has not been realised in the intervening years. The Thames Barrier is around halfway through its designed lifespan. It was completed in 1982 and was designed to protect London from flooding until 2030 and beyond. The standard of protection it provides will gradually decline over time after 2030, from a 1 in 1000 year event. The Environment Agency are examining the Thames Barrier for its potential design life under climate change, with early indications being that subject to appropriate modification, the Thames Barrier will be capable of providing continued protection to London against rising sea levels until at least 2070.


----------



## Birmingham

Oh dear god. :lol: 

Some people have no sense of humour.


----------



## Birmingham

*£1.5bn Elephant & Castle first phase homes plans lodged*Aaron Morby | Mon 21st October | 10:57

Lend Lease has today submitted detailed plans for the first 360 homes at the Heygate Estate, part of the £1.5bn regeneration of Elephant and Castle in south London.










The first phase ranges from three storey houses to a 16-storey tower with a bias towards larger family homes. All the homes will include a private balcony, terrace or private garden.

Pascal Mittermaier, Lend Lease’s project director for Elephant & Castle, said: “The homes that replace the Heygate Estate will be some of the most sustainable and energy efficient places to live in Britain and we look forward to working in partnership with Southwark Council to deliver them.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...t-castle-scheme-first-360-homes-plans-lodged/


----------



## NWTS

^ That area seems like a good opportunity for deverlopers to create a new mini residential cluster like St George Wharf and other towers in Vauxhall.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

NWTS said:


> ^ I think it is just an old council block tower being redeveloped for new cladding etc.


Yes, but do we have any renders for said cladding?


----------



## NWTS

*Kuwait said to bid $2.4bn for London development*

Kuwait has made a bid of £1.5bn ($2.42bn) to buy a London real estate development that includes City Hall, an amphitheatre, offices and shops and restaurants, it was reported on Friday.

The Gulf state is keen to buy the More London complex next to Tower Bridge in what could be Britain’s biggest property deal, The Times reported.

It said that St Martins, the property division of the Kuwaiti Government, is in discussions to buy the 13-acre site.

More London includes City Hall, the headquarters of London Mayor Boris Johnson, a sunken amphitheatre called The Scoop, office blocks, shops, restaurants, cafes, and a pedestrianised area containing open-air sculptures and water features, including fountains lit by coloured lights.

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/kuwait-said-bid-2-4bn-for-london-development-523350.html


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*The beginning of construction at Chobham Manor, in Stratford's Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, is one step closer*










Plans to build nearly 1,000 homes at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park have taken a major step forward.

A document produced by joint developers Taylor Wimpey and London & Quadrant, detailing how planning guidelines will be adhered to - known as the zonal masterplan - was approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC) this week.

A detailed planning application can now be submitted to the LLDC with a decision expected in the next few weeks.

Situated between the former athletes’ village, now called East Village, and the Lee Valley VeloPark, Chobham Manor forms part of the LLDC’s park-wide plans for five new neighbourhoods.

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...dential_development_takes_major_step_forward/


----------



## NWTS

*Guys Hospital Redevelopment * | Southwark SE1









by *myromanapartment*


----------



## Damo

BBC Doc 'Britain From Above' about how London-evolved/could-have-been is on iPlayer again. (IMHO I'm Glad London Wasn't completely 'Re-organised')

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00d1kd1/Britain_from_Above_The_City/


----------



## sk327

^^ oh yeeah watched this earlier, the Pinnacle was in the 'future' skyline 

btw I like how dramatic music is when it shows the skylines lol


----------



## NWTS

*Tate Modern Extension* | Bankside SE1











The Tate Modern project by grahambancroft, on Flickr


The Tate Modern Project by grahambancroft, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffotografica/10223193596/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Birmingham

*Dev Secs says London office market is bouncing back*
22 October 2013 | By Vern Pitt 

Developer to press ahead with second phase of major speculative office scheme in Hammersmith as demand for office space picks up










Development Securities will increase its focus on building large-scale office developments in London over the coming years, the firm’s chair has announced.

While reporting the firm’s interim results to the City, chair David Jenkins said demand for office space was “strengthening in fringe locations of Central London”, which meant the firm had to focus on the sector.

He said: “There is evidence over recent months that some of the lights are coming back on within the UK economy.

“London, with its population growth and status as a leading global city, has benefited from positive GDP growth for some time now and, with a steady influx of foreign capital and further infrastructure improvements, this seems set to continue.

“Outside of London, however, concerns remain as to whether this incipient economic recovery is sustainable.”

http://www.building.co.uk/news/dev-secs-says-london-office-market-is-bouncing-back/5062409.article


----------



## Birmingham

*London house prices rise by "unsustainable" £50,000 a month* 

http://www.myfinances.co.uk/mortgag...rty-asking-prices-rise-by-50-000-in-one-month

Asking price increases in London are "unsustainable", says Rightmove

Average prices for UK homes reach new record high of £250,000 

*According to property website Rightmove, asking prices for homes in the UK have reached £249,841 and over £500,000 in London, the best start to a year since 2004.*

Asking prices up by 5.5% in one year 

The latest House Price Index from Rightmove reveals that despite a small drop in August, asking prices for properties have gone up by 5.5 per cent in the last 12 months.

Property website Rightmove says that new data shows the rise in asking prices for property in London is “unsustainable”.

Its latest report shows that after two months of falls in the price of property being put up for sale, October saw a sharp jump of 2.8 per cent, equivalent to £6,923 added to the price of every property in the UK put up for sale.

However, in London there was jump of 10.2 per cent, adding £50,484 to the asking price of the average new property coming to the market.

The strong recovery takes asking prices in the capital to £30,000 ahead of July’s all-time high.

The huge rise comes from strong demand from overseas investors combined with a shortage of properties to be sold.

Estate agents in London have reported that the stock of properties for sale has dwindled to next to nothing. 

Miles Shipside, Rightmove director said: “London is a world city where overseas investors see real estate as a safe asset at a time when safe assets are increasingly scarce,”


----------



## RobH

An asset. Yeah, **** off. Nevermind people who can't get homes because they're an "asset" for investors.


----------



## Birmingham

1st September your house is worth £500,000
1st October your house is worth £552,000

London is on another planet!!


----------



## TedStriker

Birmingham said:


> 1st September your house is worth £500,000
> 1st October your house is worth £552,000
> 
> London is on another planet!!




It is. 

A friend of mine has calculated the value of the street that he lives in - which is in Acton, not the ghetto part, but still, Acton all the same - to be worth some staggering multi-million Pound sum after the value of all the flats in the street is added up. 

And that's just one little street. 

Mental.


----------



## Bligh

NWTS said:


> *Guys Hospital Redevelopment *| Southwark SE1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by *myromanapartment*


That isnt the finished product surely?

They is more development to come right?


----------



## NWTS

Birmingham said:


> 1st September your house is worth £500,000
> 1st October your house is worth £552,000
> 
> London is on another planet!!


This is the reason why the Russian, Chinese, and Arab billionaires are now buying a lot of properties all over London although they don't live there. International investors see London as a safe heaven and obviously the developers can't be stopped from building up so many new buildings in every corner of London. Because of the investors and foreign buyers the house prices are dramatically getting higher month by month and IMO it is not indeed a good thing in terms of sustainability and also for locals who live in the rented houses.


----------



## NWTS

*Leadenhall Building *| The City EC1

Official site: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/
International thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333931&page=105


122 Leadenhall Street by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


_D6A6178 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*30 Marsh Wall* | Canary Wharf | 205m | 57 fl

*EXCEPTIONAL DESIGN*

The proposals are designed by 21st Architecture, a leading London-based practice with years of experience in creating inspiring new buildings.

This unique, tapered and slender structure will be a stunning addition to the area’s architecture and enhance the Isle of Dogs’ skyline.

The new homes, offices and retail space will feature the latest green technology helping to keep the building’s carbon footprint down and limiting the use of resources.

The building will feature:


A combined heat and power boiler to deliver hot water and electricity throughout the development
Whole-House heating and ventilation – reducing the need for heating and air conditioning
Ventilated winter gardens providing heat in the winter and cooling fresh air in the summer
Low use water fittings throughout

*Official website:* http://www.21starchitecture.com/projects/current/marsh-wall/


----------



## Birmingham

^^ - Think this has already been discussed on this thread. Few months old.


----------



## onerob

Bligh said:


> That isnt the finished product surely?
> 
> They is more development to come right?


Sadly, I think that's it.


----------



## NWTS

*Future of London: the New York Times on the foreign rich buying up property*

_Property in the capital has become a global reserve currency for the super elite, altering its delicate cultural ecology, says Michael Goldfarb. Then he explains why his story had such an impact_

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/oct/20/london-new-york-times-foreign-rich-property

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Singapore’s $215bn investment fund plans expanded presence in London*

Temasek, the Singaporean investment fund, is to use its new London office as a platform to explore a series of investments in Africa.

The Sunday Telegraph understands that the Singaporean $215bn (£107bn) fund is keen to take advantage of Africa’s growth story.

Given London is often the first port of call for African companies looking for finance, it is believed that Temasek’s senior management think a base in the capital will provide a springboard to invest into the continent.

Temasek co-funded a £300m African investment fund with the Oppenheimer family, which began making investments a year ago.

The Tana Africa Capital fund is investing in non-extractive industries, and is interested in sectors such as consumer, healthcare, and food logistics in countries with growing consumer bases, such as Egypt and Nigeria.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...t-fund-plans-expanded-presence-in-London.html


----------



## Bligh

onerob said:


> Sadly, I think that's it.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO! You have got to be kidding... It doesn't look finished. I can still see scaffolding.

Plus the main part of the tower hasn't even been touched by the redevelopment! :bash:


----------



## PortoNuts

Gehry and Foster chosen for next phase of Battersea Power Station
23 October 2013 | By Andrea Klettner

Building will be Frank Gehry’s first in London

Gehry Partners and Foster & Partners have been chosen to design phase three of the Battersea Power Station development in south-west London.

The project includes “one of the most exciting areas” of the development – a retail pedestrian street linking the power station and the new Northern Line extension, alongside two residential development zones.

Gehry and Foster will work together on the new High Street and each practice will design the residential buildings on either side of the new avenue, making Gehry’s part the practice’s first building in London.

Gehry said: “Our goal is to help create a neighborhood and a place for people to live that respects the iconic Battersea Power Station while connecting it into the broader fabric of the city. We hope to create a design that is uniquely London, that respects and celebrates the historical vernacular of the city.”

In total, phase three will comprise 1,200 residential units, a 200 room hotel overlooking both the town square and the Power Station, retail and restaurant space, a library and further leisure space.

Grant Brooker, design director at Foswter & Partners, added: “We moved our own office to Wandsworth almost twenty five years ago – the Borough is very important to us, so we were absolutely delighted to be chosen to be part of this inspiring regeneration project.

!It has a vision which will transform this area and create a vibrant new district for South London that we can all be proud of. Along with our colleagues at Gehry Partners, we are joining a great team of designers and we will work closely with them to create a new high street and our part of this exciting new community.”

The mixed-use Battersea Power Station master plan is designed by Rafael Viñoly and will include more than 3,400 homes when complete. Wilkinson Eyre is appointed to the Power Station building and Ian Simpson Architects alongside dRMM has designed Circus West, phase one of the


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ Good News, I love Gehry's designs


----------



## Bligh

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^ Good News, I love Gehry's designs


...alongside Foster + Partners we really do have an exciting development coming up. :cheers:


----------



## tosic

This macho crap about london is getting boring now. We all know London is a beast among european and world cities. No need to go on and on about it.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Grosvenor buys London resi project for £51m*
> 
> *Grosvenor Britain & Ireland has sealed a deal to assemble a 12-acre development site in Bermondsey for a new major residential-led scheme for London.*
> 
> Under the deal the developer has bought a 10-acre site at a former biscuit factory from Workspace Group.
> 
> The site, known as the Tower Bridge Business Complex scheme, was granted hybrid planning consent earlier this year for 800 new homes, affordable housing, a new public park.
> 
> Grosvenor will also deliver new offices for Workspace on its retained 2.4 acre site providing Southwark with its largest hub for small businesses.
> 
> Peter Vernon, Grosvenor Britain & Ireland chief executive, said: “This is a very exciting opportunity for Grosvenor to help transform two currently underused sites in a vibrant London location, through a mix of new homes, community facilities, public spaces, and retail links complemented by Workspace’s innovative business hub.
> 
> Grosvenor Britain & Ireland will now consider the two sites together before consulting the local community on its development plans.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/10/24/grosvenor-buys-london-resi-project-for-51m/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## NWTS

*Baltimore Wharf* | London E14 

Floor count: 45
Height: 150m (495 ft)
Status: Under Construction
Architect: Skidmore Owings & Merrill (SOM) 

*Official website*: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

*Thread*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668470

Baltimore Tower provides a choice of brilliantly designed and proportioned 1, 2 & 3 bedroom apartments arranged from level 2 upwards. All apartment styles have a steel and glass formed balcony which varies in size as the apartment levels rise and rotate slightly to create the Tower’;s distinctive flowing twist.

At levels 43 to 45, the Tower features a split level brasserie, bar and restaurant providing a fabulous and exclusive setting for anything from casual drinks to formal dining with stunning vistas across Canary Wharf’s iconic skyline. Residents will also have an exclusive private lounge and large screen cinema room at lower level.


----------



## webbstar

Hi. I am new in this forum. Great projects in London.


----------



## TedStriker

I'm loving Baltimore Tower.


----------



## NWTS

*The Big London* >>> Scroll 


London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Manchester77

Love how St. Paul's still stands out even with all the modern skyscrapers


----------



## JanVL

Beautiful picture! I am stunned by the amazing contrast between The Big Ben and The Shard


----------



## Pants1254

webbstar said:


> Hi. I am new in this forum. Great projects in London.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lenny95

*Professor Farsnworth voice* Good news Everyone!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24668687



> UK GDP: fastest growth for three years
> 
> The Office for National Statistics said there had been a "fairly strong" performance across all sectors.
> 
> The data builds on a 0.7% GDP rise in the April-June period and is the best quarterly performance since 2010.
> 
> Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne tweeted: "This shows that Britain's hard work is paying off & the country is on the path to prosperity."
> 
> Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg said the figures "show that we are firmly on the road to economic recovery".
> 
> The ONS data for construction was up 2.5% over the quarter, the second successive quarter of growth after a volatile performance over the past year.
> 
> This stage of our economic recovery is likely to be short and sweet, instead of long and strong”
> 
> The BBC's chief economics correspondent, Hugh Pym, said: "This could signal that a recovery in that sector is really under way."
> 
> 'Strong headwinds'
> House-builders have been buoyed by the Government's Help to Buy scheme, which recently launched a new phase offering mortgage guarantees.
> 
> The ONS said that production grew by 0.5%, though this remains 12.8% off its 2008 level, while within this, manufacturing improved 0.9% in the third quarter.
> 
> The services sector, which represents three-quarters of economic output, grew by 0.7%. Output from services is now above its pre-crisis peak in the first quarter of 2008.
> 
> Despite the figures, the Institute of Directors remained cautious because of what it called "strong headwinds".
> 
> Friday's figure is the first estimate, and could be revised up or down in subsequent months.
> 
> Shadow chancellor Ed Balls said: "After three damaging years of flatlining, it's both welcome and long overdue that our economy is growing again.
> 
> "But for millions of people across the country still seeing prices rising faster than their wages, this is no recovery at all."
> 
> Despite the further evidence that recovery is gaining hold, some economists remain cautious.
> 
> The Institute of Directors' chief economist Graeme Leach said: "The outlook looks better than at any time since the onset of the financial crisis. Indeed, our members have more confidence in the economy than at any time since 2008.
> 
> "However, strong headwinds remain and the annual growth rate year on year is nothing to get too excited about yet. Though inflationary pressures are likely to remain benign, debt and inflation are rising faster than earnings.
> 
> 'More to be done'
> "By far the biggest challenges remain on the supply side, not the demand side. Supply side constraints mean that the current growth spurt is unlikely to extend beyond next year.
> 
> "This stage of our economic recovery is likely to be short and sweet, instead of long and strong."
> 
> The director-general of the British Chambers of Commerce, John Longworth, said: "This is the highest quarterly increase we've seen in three years, so the economy is clearly moving in the right direction.
> 
> "But we are still behind a number of advanced economies, such as the US and Germany, that have managed to recover the output lost during the economic downturn.
> 
> "Much more needs to be done to transform our economy from being good to being really great."
> 
> Samuel Tombs of Capital Economics said the figures confirmed the UK was enjoying "a period of healthy and well-balanced growth".
> 
> He said it was likely that the UK recorded the fastest quarterly growth rate within the G7 countries in the third quarter.
> 
> But he added that a squeeze on real incomes as wage growth lagged behind inflation, together with the fiscal squeeze and a stagnant eurozone, were likely to prevent recovery gathering much more pace.
> 
> It echoed remarks by Bank of England governor Mark Carney on Thursday evening, when he said in a speech that the rate of growth was "towards the top end of the advanced economies", but "coming from a very very low base".


Construction is 2.5% up on the last quarter. Maybe this means more confidence in building?


----------



## NWTS

JP Morgan will go ahead with the Riverside South Towers project.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

NWTS said:


> JP Morgan will go ahead with the Riverside South Towers project.


This has not been confirmed, unless it's breaking news and you have a reliable source? They're going ahead with construction up to ground level, but we've known that for over a year. We still don't know whether or not they intend to proceed with the full construction of the complex.


----------



## SE9

NWTS said:


> JP Morgan will go ahead with the Riverside South Towers project.


What's your source?


----------



## NWTS

150 Years of the London Tube

*Official website*: http://w3.siemens.com/topics/global/en/tube150/Pages/home.aspx

It's the 150th anniversary of the London Tube, the first subway in the world. Highlight: An old steam train over 100 years old was rattling again through the city's underground. London's Mayor Boris Johnson was part of the game. The partnership between Siemens and the London Underground goes back a long way. In 1891 Siemens Brothers were commissioned to deliver two electric locomotives. 

Today the Underground is more than 400 kilometres long and transports 1.2 billion passengers annually. With more than 3 million passengers per day, as many passengers are transported through the subterranean tubes as on the entire British railway network. The Tube is by far the most important traffic infrastructure in the United Kingdom.


----------



## NWTS

SE9 said:


> What's your source?


I heard it from a classmate who has been working with us for the group presentation about Future Landscape of London. 

And his dad is a manager of some departments in CW as far as we know. I'll ask him for more details though.


----------



## PortoNuts

That would big news but it needs an official source.


----------



## Birmingham

Yeah. It would be great if true. 

BUT ... 

Please only source official news. That's one thing the British threads are great for. Rumours are sparse and only normally only started by those who have a reputation for knowing inside knowledge unlike many asian and american threads where forumers use rumours on a more constant process then official news sources and you end up not being able to follow a buildings project clearly and simply. I hate battling through pages of bull shit only for it to be false and a massive let down. If people don't know, it's better to not know then look like a tit pretending you do. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Birmingham said:


> Yeah. It would be great if true.
> 
> BUT ...
> 
> Please only source official news. That's one thing the British threads are great for. Rumours are sparse and only normally only started by those who have a reputation for knowing inside knowledge unlike many asian and american threads where forumers use rumours on a more constant process then official news sources and you end up not being able to follow a buildings project clearly and simply. I hate battling through pages of bull shit only for it to be false and a massive let down. If people don't know, it's better to not know then look like a tit pretending you do. :cheers:


I just don't understand all the activity in the site...if they aren't going ahead with it, why build the basement?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like those trains. Very futurist.


----------



## Loathing

PortoNuts said:


> I just don't understand all the activity in the site...if they aren't going ahead with it, why build the basement?


People have covered this hundreds of times already!
They are contractually obliged to complete up to basement level, and basement level only. 

They might still be interested in developing the site further as an investment, but it seems very unlikely that they will ever build the global HQ they originally proposed.


----------



## NWTS

* Canary Wharf* | E14


RIMG1079 by unravelled, on Flickr


RIMG1073 by unravelled, on Flickr


RIMG1064 by unravelled, on Flickr


RIMG1040 by unravelled, on Flickr


RIMG1070 by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## Autostädter

I love the look of the new tube trains! So futuristic. The design is so fresh it literally looks like toothpaste


----------



## PortoNuts

*King's Cross Central*

by *potto*.


----------



## NWTS

*Wood Wharf* | E14









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10442221126/in/photostream/


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If only the entire building was like the top bit.


----------



## Elster

about to be the best cylindrical ?


----------



## lenny95

Please tell me that's not the final design for the cylindrical tower in Wood Wharf, it's awful and doesn't fit in with the surrounding buildings. I think it should be kept boxy anyway, in keeping line with the rest of Canary Wharf. Whacky buildings should be left to the City and boxy, imposing skyscrapers to CW


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks like something from Mumbai


----------



## NWTS

lenny95 said:


> Please tell me that's not the final design for the cylindrical tower in Wood Wharf, it's awful and doesn't fit in with the surrounding buildings. I think it should be kept boxy anyway, in keeping line with the rest of Canary Wharf. Whacky buildings should be left to the City and boxy, imposing skyscrapers to CW


I second that. Every new building proposed in the CW should follow the same traditional pattern in terms of shape, design and colour. 


Canary Wharf by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think that one twisting tower is enough organic-ness for this cluster. London should build the more extrovert designs in the City.


----------



## Birmingham

Some people have no vision. Canary Wharf at first was designed to be practiable and offer large office floor plates. Now, things are changing. Canary Wharf requires apartments, hotels, leisure etc. They have to have USP's and they have to be distinguishable. You will see alot more towers in and around Canary Wharf which will be less and less boxy. Infact. None of the residential towers recently proposed are boxy which shows a shift from pactiability to design.


----------



## the spliff fairy

London is all about pluralism. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Orange Alert!

I like CW's uniform boxiness and light-grey/blue colour-coded repetition, but mostly for how it works in relation to its surroundings. Defined by a grid of quays rather than streets. Squeezed into a plot of land moated by the Thames. It does however utterly stink of corporate blandness and at a glance can look like "_just another CBD_". But despite any personal architectural preference, it manages to pull the look off so incredibly well that it's hard not to admire. The presence of water certainly goes some way to help achieve the effect.

That being said, surely CW can only expand in this fashion so far? At some point, it needs to break the repetition around the edges and give way to new forms and patterns. Developments like Baltimore Wharf, 30 Marsh Wall, South Quay Plaza, the Diamond Tower etc all break the repetition in varying ways and are all mostly pitched around the edges of the central CW cluster. I'm hoping over the next 10 years these developments will lead to a more fleshed-out look in CW, with hints of expression that boldly dare to stand out among the forest of boxes.


----------



## PortoNuts

*British Museum Extension*

by potto.


----------



## NWTS

*The Place* | Southwark SE1


Top to Bottom by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*Aldgate Tower* | 79m | 17 fl | U/C

Construction updates of the Aldgate Tower by a fellow SSC member *chest*





























please have a quick look at my website


----------



## NWTS

*Avant Garde* | 74m | 24 Floors | T/O










by *chest*


----------



## NWTS

*Tate Modern Extension* | 76m | U/C










by *potto*


----------



## TedToToe

NWTS said:


> I second that. Every new building proposed in the CW should follow the same traditional pattern in terms of shape, design and colour.


Sorry to be pedantic, but we are talking Wood Wharf not Canary Wharf, are we not? Besides, it's not as if it is going to be a single tower on its own.


----------



## NWTS

Any skyscraper built in Wood Wharf would make a huge impact on Canary Wharf skyline because of the proximity.


----------



## Birmingham

NWTS said:


> *Aldgate Tower* | 79m | 17 fl | U/C
> 
> Construction updates of the Aldgate Tower by a fellow SSC member *chest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please have a quick look at my website



This has absolutely flown up. Amazing progress.


----------



## Iapetus

Aldgate is becoming quite the hub for these sort of high but-not-quite-as-high-as-to-be-too-noticeable buildings. Was there earlier today and it's astounding how much construction work is going on. 

I can't help feel as though the area would have benefited from a master-plan a la Nine Elms though. A lot of the area feels disjointed at street level. How feasible such a plan was/is however is beyond me. I imagine it's easier to formulate one when you're dealing with essentially a blank canvas as opposed to numerous construction sites dotted around a particular area.


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Avant Garde*

by *chest*.




























please have a quick look at my website


----------



## Birmingham

Iapetus said:


> Aldgate is becoming quite the hub for these sort of high but-not-quite-as-high-as-to-be-too-noticeable buildings. Was there earlier today and it's astounding how much construction work is going on.
> 
> I can't help feel as though the area would have benefited from a master-plan a la Nine Elms though. A lot of the area feels disjointed at street level. How feasible such a plan was/is however is beyond me. I imagine it's easier to formulate one when you're dealing with essentially a blank canvas as opposed to numerous construction sites dotted around a particular area.


What I like about Aldgate is that despite having dozens of 60-100m towers popping up they don't take anything away from the city and it's skyline but are gradually building the density of the skyline outwards and closer from a viewing perspective to CW. 

I always enjoy seeing what's next to be planned for the area as I think it will really turn into a fantastic streetscape over the next 5 to 10 years with lots of good height building alongs it's streets.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> I think it will really turn into a fantastic streetscape over the next 5 to 10 years with lots of good height building alongs it's streets.


Have you ever actually been to Aldgate? It's shit and nothing is being done to improve the public realm.


----------



## Birmingham

Yes. And are you oblivious to the fact that all new construction starts at street level? Many of the developments in the area are offering a mix of uses. With development it brings leisure, retail, independents. This area will change significantly and so will its streetscape.


----------



## .Adam

Aldgate is a wasted oppurtunity, sure the Aldgate tower has good curves and good sheer cladding but the realm and street designs are awful. Add to that the ridiculous height ristrictions and you get fat squat buildings, with traffic dominated streets and railings/subways galore. In 10years time I predict it will be denser but with very little change to the atmosphere/public realm.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> Yes. And are you oblivious to the fact that all new construction starts at street level? Many of the developments in the area are offering a mix of uses. With development it brings leisure, retail, independents. This area will change significantly and so will its streetscape.


What Adam said.


----------



## NWTS

Gents, what's the name of this project? Is it part of Nine Elms development? 


IMG_4805 by andrejsf, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123

NWTS said:


> 150 Years of the London Tube
> 
> *Official website*: http://w3.siemens.com/topics/global/en/tube150/Pages/home.aspx


That may just be the greatest train I have ever seen!!!


----------



## hugh

NWTS said:


> Gents, what's the name of this project? Is it part of Nine Elms development?


Riverlight by Richard Rogers.


----------



## NWTS

World Federation of Exchanges moving HQ to London from Paris
_30.10.2013_

The stock exchange has submitted proposals for higher limits on foreign ownership; Step taken ahead of MSCI upgrade next May; Cites increase in account-opening by international investors; Will facilitate listings by firms in Qatar Financial Centre

Qatar Exchange has submitted proposals to the government for higher limits on foreign ownership of listed stocks, which could encourage more companies to make initial public offers of their shares, the exchange›s chief executive said.

With a capitalisation of about $130bn, Qatar’s stock market is thinly traded compared to some other bourses in the region, such as those in the United Arab Emirates.

http://www.gulf-times.com/business/...bourse:-more-foreign-investment-to-boost-ipos


----------



## NWTS

London can lead the world as an Islamic finance hub
_Financial Times October 28, 2013 _

This week, more than 1,000 investors from more than 100 countries and 15 global leaders are gathering for the ninth World Islamic Economic Forum.
The forum is not in Dubai, Jakarta or Islamabad, however, but in London. 

For the first time, it is being held in a non-Islamic country – and Britain is honoured to play host. This is an example of the UK’s position as the centre for global finance. And we intend to keep it that way....

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/42766334-3fc2-11e3-a890-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2jB9lrd7J


----------



## NWTS

£36m Poplar Baths scheme in East London gets nod










The historic Poplar Baths building in East London is set to be refurbished and transformed into a residential tower and new sports centre.

Developer and builder Guildmore has got the green light from planners to start work on the £36m project.

Guildmore will restore this Grade II listed building to its former glory with a modern sports facility, which includes a new 25-metre swimming pool and retains period features.The site will also support a new tower of 60 flats.

The firm is financing the whole scheme and will then lease the buildings back to the council.

Its plan also includes building a new Haileybury Youth centre at Dame Colet along with an extra 40 flats.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/10/15/36m-poplar-baths-scheme-in-east-london-gets-nods/


----------



## NWTS

Bid race for £55m London Paddington tunnel link










Transport for London has started the hunt for a contractor to excavate a new underground pedestrian tunnel at Paddington Station.

The 100m long passenger tunnel will link the new Crossrail station to the London Underground Bakerloo Line station at Paddington.

London Underground has estimated the Paddington Bakerloo Line Link Project will cost £30-£55m to build.

Initially a shallow pedestrian walkway was planned but this carried the risk of damaging the railway station building.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/10/28/55m-london-paddington-tunnel-link/


----------



## Birmingham

.Adam said:


> Aldgate is a wasted oppurtunity, sure the Aldgate tower has good curves and good sheer cladding but the realm and street designs are awful. Add to that the ridiculous height ristrictions and you get fat squat buildings, with traffic dominated streets and railings/subways galore. In 10years time I predict it will be denser but with very little change to the atmosphere/public realm.


Each to their own but with any major regeneration in an area brings increased opportunity for a large spectrum of ammenities and professions. You see this throughout London, in my city Birmingham, up in Manchester and across all cities in the world. What you need to do is visualise the future characteristics, the opportunities new developments will bring, the dominoe effect. 

The more money there is in an area, the more apartments there is, the more people that are working there - more restaurants, high profile shops, bars, etc are needed to supply the increased populas and work force. 

In an area so close to the City this will become one of the hottest tickets in towen locate and open up in. 

Property doesn't come cheap in Aldgate, prices will raise also, ones to move into the area will have huge financial backing, shop frontages will improve drastically, the public realm will improve with increased footfall, more benches, tress, new pavings etc will be required. Traffic flow will be looked into in terms of H&S. 

Once you have development you have improvements - once you have massive regeneration you have a domino effect. Masterplan or not, the amount of development in this area reflects a masterplan, and masterplan brings much more direct and indirect investment then a singular one of building like many streets and areas get, thats why Aldgate I believe will change beyond recognition over the next 5-10 years.


----------



## Bligh

I know NWTS has already posted about this but here is a good link:
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/10/29/worldfederationofexchanges-london-idUKL1N0IJ2II20131029

I am not too sure what the current HQ in Paris is like - but I cannot help but wonder if this will be a potential tennant for any of our new Towers - Leadenhall, 20 Fenchurch?

Maybe any existing towers? Its almost certain that the HQ will be in the Square Mile.


----------



## GeorgeHarveyBone

Birmingham, I appreciate your optimism but the far more likely future scenario is that the lack of masterplan - and the local authority's short-sighted attitude towards development and urban planning - will doom Aldgate to years more of the same.

It's inexcusable that so central an area should have such a dire streetscape. And some of the newest buildings going up are some of the very worst large newbuilds in London.


----------



## El_Greco

Agreed, facades may have become glass instead of concrete but the area is still an absolute congested and ugly mess that displays nothing but contempt for humans.


----------



## Birmingham

You're talking about now. 5-10 years time this area will change beyond recognition. When you have organic growth of such scale the public become alot more apparent when local budgets come out and funding is allocated. 

Also if you think Aldgate is a shit hole you should visit 80% of areas in Birmingham, Manchester and other major British cities. You guys don't know how good you have it.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> You're talking about now.


For what you're talking about to happen you'd need to get rid of the gyratory, the lorry-filled roads, provide some open spaces and generally sort out public realm - none of that is happening or going to happen, all they are doing is building some pretty ugly buildings.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> For what you're talking about to happen you'd need to get rid of the gyratory, the lorry-filled roads, provide some open spaces and generally sort out public realm - none of that is happening or going to happen, all they are doing is building some pretty ugly buildings.


A streetscape can still be asthetically pleasing without changing large amount of those things. But again, more open spaces might derive, I know in Birmingham out of the blue a new square was proposed in an originally congested area. When the populas increases, offices are developed etc there becomes more of a requirement for these things. When there becomes a requirement more people start discussing, more plans are put on the table and a increasing public realm always happens at some point or another. 

And I think the problem you guys have are the fact you think these are ugly in comparison to major projects in London, anywhere else in the UK and they would be raved about. Maybe you just expect to much. 

Allie street here oozes potential.


----------



## El_Greco

You think that's attractive?


----------



## Loathing

Birmingham said:


> Maybe you just expect to much.


Maybe you expect far too little?


----------



## SE9

*40 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660252


Plans for 40 Leadenhall Street have now been submitted for approval: 
Make submits 34-storey City tower plans


Project facts


Height: 154m

Floors: 34

Architects: Make

Developer: Henderson Global Investors


----------



## SE9

*London Boasts World's Most Expensive Office Area*
World Property Channel
30 October 2013​


> *The world's most expensive office space neighbrohood is St. James, London, home to several of the world's richest hedge funds and sovereign wealth funds. *
> 
> With the average cost of $194 per square meter per year, St. James, tops a list of the world's top 12 most expensive locations in the world, beating areas in Hong Kong and Beijing, according to a report from Jones Lang LaSalle.
> 
> The locations topping the list are benefitting from a scarcity of available space and strong demand from the growth in niche financial and technology sectors driving office prices higher across the globe, JLL reports.
> 
> The firm expects the same mix of locations to top the list in the short term, sector-specific markets like Silicon Valley in California are climbing the rankings. Tech-driven Menlo Park in Silicon Valley currently ranks fifth on the list.
> 
> "With premium rents in the central business districts of a number of U.S. cities now increasing, we can expect to see additional U.S. markets ranking among the most expensive over the next 24 months," JLL director of research Jeremy Kelly said in the report.
> 
> As some markets climb the list, changes in global market dynamics can adversely affect other office areas, JLL said.
> 
> "Tokyo was the most expensive market for office space in the world for many years," Kelly said, "but it was hit hard by the global financial crisis and has been surpassed by other Asian power cities."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* St James's, LONDON: GBP 125 per sq. ft. per year (USD $194 per sq. ft. per year)
> With a wealth of high-end financial institutions, St James's personifies the West End's unparalleled accessibility, luxury amenities and proximity to clients.
> 
> *2.* Central, HONG KONG: HKD 105 per sq. ft. per month (USD $162 per sq. ft. per year)
> Complemented by first class hotels, luxury retail, excellent transport links and interconnecting walkways, Central is the location of choice for the city's banking and finance community.
> 
> *3.* Finance Street, BEIJING: RMB 750 per square meter per month (USD $137 per sq. ft. per year)
> A Beijing submarket planned specifically for highest-tier financial institutions and major state-owned enterprises, Finance Street also attracts global investment banks and insurance companies.
> 
> *4.* Rue du Rhône, GENEVA: CHF 1,150 per square meter per year (USD $116 per sq. ft. per year)
> Rue du Rhône is Geneva's prime location for private wealth management, banking and luxury retail brands.
> 
> *5.* Menlo Park, SILICON VALLEY, CALIFORNIA (USD $111 per sq. ft. per year)
> The epicenter of the technology universe, Sand Hill Road in Menlo Park is home to many venture capitalists.
> 
> *6.* Kremlin Area, MOSCOW: USD 1,150 per square meter per year (USD $107 per sq. ft. per year)
> Office space in Moscow's Kremlin area is popular with Russian and international finance and legal tenants. New construction is tightly restricted, and that has helped further boost the value of office space in the area.
> 
> *7.* Fifth Avenue, MIDTOWN MANHATTAN, NEW YORK: USD $104 per sq. ft. per year
> Consistently ranked among the most expensive shopping streets in the world, Fifth Avenue is also home to numerous hedge funds looking for top-quality space in Midtown.
> 
> *8.* Raffles Place/Marina Bay, SINGAPORE: SGD 11 per sq. ft. per month (USD $103 per sq. ft. per year)
> The heart of Singapore's financial district is served by a world-class subway system and is a vibrant environment for work, living and play.
> 
> *9.* Golden Triangle, Champs Elysées area, PARIS: EUR 800 per square meter per year (USD $99 per sq. ft. per year)
> The center of Paris's tourism and retailing is also an office hub for high-value-add businesses including international law firms and banks, and corporate tenants seeking accessible, high-quality buildings in close proximity to clients.
> 
> *10.* Marunouchi, TOKYO: JPY 28,600 per tsubo per month (USD $98 per sq. ft. per year)
> Marunouchi, located on the west side of Tokyo Station, is a long-established office precinct where the lower floors of buildings typically house luxury retail, and higher floors are office space.
Click to expand...


Example property: HSBC Private Bank's London office in St. James's


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I can't wait to see 40LS built. The stainless steel(?) facade will look great!


----------



## SE9

You'll be informed here first if it is approved.


----------



## SE9

London's financial and commercial property sectors received a major boost today, with the news that the WFE will relocate its headquarters to London:


Reuters article:

*World Federation of Exchanges moving HQ to London from Paris*
Reuters
30 October 2013










> *The World Federation of Exchanges, the trade association for the operators of regulated financial exchanges, said on Tuesday it will move its headquarters to London from Paris by year-end to help it better engage with the global financial community.*
> 
> The WFE includes members from 62 exchanges, and delegates of the organization approved the relocation to London at a meeting in Mexico City.
> 
> "London is a world class financial centre," Andreas Preuss, Chairman of the WFE Board of Directors, told the group's members at the opening of the meeting.
> 
> He said the move would bring the WFE closer to many of its important customers and stake holders, including institutional investors and brokers.
> 
> London would also give the WFE better access to the major financial media, and many WFE members already have offices and/or operations in London, said Preuss, who is also deputy CEO of Deutsche Boerse AG.
> 
> Chairmen and chief executives from more than 50 of the world's leading equities, options and futures exchanges gathered for the WFE meeting, which ends on Wednesday.



Financial Times article:

*WFE to switch headquarters to London*
Financial Times
30 October 2013​


> *The World Federation of Exchanges is to relocate its main headquarters from Paris to London in an attempt to strengthen its relationships with its main users, investment banks and institutional investors.*
> 
> The decision to move from its base in the French capital for the past 52 years was approved by the global trade association’s members at its annual meeting in Mexico City on Tuesday. It also further increased its membership to 62 regulated exchanges with the inclusion of five new bourses.
> 
> The move, expected to be completed before the end of the year, is the highest-profile act by the WFE in its push to transform itself to a more active association focused on lobbying regulators globally for the interests of exchanges.
> 
> In the past decade its traditional business of serving as a platform for raising equity capital has come under sustained attack, partly from users, and it has had to address new issues such as equity market fragmentation, “dark pools” and high-frequency trading.
> 
> “London is a world-class financial city. Relocation brings us closer to our customers, both on the sell side and buy side. Many WFE members have offices in London,” said Andreas Preuss, chairman of the WFE board.
> 
> The move comes as a blow to Paris, which has been home to the organisation since the creation of its predecessor, the “Federation Internationale des Bourses de Valeurs”, in 1961.
> 
> “Our ultimate goal is to transform WFE into a more outward looking organisation actively engaged with the financial industry,” said Hüseyin Erkan, who was appointed as the first chief executive of the WFE a year ago.
> 
> The assembly approved five new members – Dubai Financial Markets, Hochiminh Stock Exchange, Kazakhstan Stock Exchange, New Zealand Stock Exchange and Qatar Exchange.




The WFE don't currently have a representative office in London, consequently the relocation will result in commercial space take-up.


----------



## SE9

*45 Cannon Street Street* | City of London EC4

Plans for 45 Cannon Street have been approved: AOG/Morgan Capital Partners win planning for 90,000 sq ft City scheme

Project facts


Office space: 81,200 sq ft

Retail space: 8,000 sq ft

Construction start: January 2014


----------



## NWTS

SE9 said:


> London's financial and commercial property sectors received a major boost today, with the news that the WFE will relocate its headquarters to London:
> 
> *World Federation of Exchanges moving HQ to London from Paris*
> Reuters
> 30 October 2013



This news will make the French people on SSC very upset. It's one of the indications which demonstrates that Paris is losing it's strength on the global scale.


----------



## SE9

*Quadrant 2 South* | Regent Street W1

The wholesale retrofit of Quadrant House and 7-9 Air Street has started: 

- *Property Magazine International:* Latest Regent Street regeneration project gets underway

- *Building:* Crown Estate's £1bn Regent Street regeneration enters new phase


The project is part of a £1 billion ($1.6bn) regeneration of Regent Street. Quadrant House left:


Diamond preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Loathing said:


> Maybe you expect far too little?


No. I don't think so I do. I think I'm very realistic. I think Londoners are so spoilt alot not all, think even good quality builds which in many cities across the UK would be proud to have are rubbish. Aesthetically it's not a world beater but it's better then 70% being constructed across Europe. You two seem to be missing the point altogether now though. With regeneration comes better streetscapes. I like the fact aldgate will have high density mid rises and a firmly believe over time it will be a great area. Forward thinking. Imagination. You walk round many of the same type of areas in traditional high rise cities, New York, Toronto, Chicago, Boston they all have these type of areas and I'm pretty sure they didn't just happen over night.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> but it's better then 70% being constructed across Europe.


I'm curious, how did you come up with that number? I'm usually very impressed with what they are building on the continent.


----------



## NWTS

hugh said:


> Riverlight by Richard Rogers.


Thanks. That area is going to be unrecognisable when all the constructions are done. :cheers:


----------



## hugh

NWTS said:


> This news will make the French people on SSC very upset. It's one of the indications which demonstrates that Paris is losing it's strength on the global scale.


Gratuitous dig that has little to do with developments.


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:



SE9 said:


>


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> I'm curious, how did you come up with that number? I'm usually very impressed with what they are building on the continent.


No. You're impressed with what people show you on here. It's a construction Facebook. People showcase their best projects. Not their worst. You take Barcelona for instance. Has a great reputation but architecturally it is unbelieveably bad as a whole but people don't actually realise this because all they see is what people who live there normally want you to see. Bad architecture and places does not photograph well. 

Visit these cities and see for yourself. That is why I have a strange infactuation fro London construction and the city itself because on the whole it is so much better then anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## Bligh

Birmingham said:


> You're talking about now. 5-10 years time this area will change beyond recognition. When you have organic growth of such scale the public become alot more apparent when local budgets come out and funding is allocated.
> 
> Also if you think Aldgate is a shit hole you should visit 80% of areas in Birmingham, Manchester and other major British cities. You guys don't know how good you have it.


VERY well said. My girlfriend lives in Birmingham... not a nice place. Some parts are nice! But for the most part its run down and lacks real redevelopment. I do not see what the big deal is - Aldgate is looking great. It's not perfect but at the same breathe it isnt exactly the most important part of London. 

London has so many worse places like Hackney, Peckham etc etc... I would focus on these more if you want to complain. 

I'm with you on this Birmingham.


----------



## arthurstudent

This building should be built in Canary Wharf, not in the City.


----------



## arthurstudent

This building should be built in Canary Wharf, not in the City.


SE9 said:


> *40 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660252
> 
> 
> Plans for 40 Leadenhall Street have now been submitted for approval:
> Make submits 34-storey City tower plans
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Height: 154m
> 
> Floors: 34
> 
> Architects: Make
> 
> Developer: Henderson Global Investors


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> Barcelona for instance. Has a great reputation but architecturally it is unbelieveably bad as a whole but people don't actually realise this because all they see is what people who live there normally want you to see.


Barcelona is probably the most architecturally exciting city in Europe. A byword for urban reinvention. You've absolutely no clue what you're talking about. 

And you haven't answered my question of how you've come up with that number.


----------



## GeorgeHarveyBone

NWTS said:


> This news will make the French people on SSC very upset. It's one of the indications which demonstrates that Paris is losing it's strength on the global scale.


Please keep comments like this out of this thread. I don't even think the original news is at all relevant to a thread about Projects & Construction. :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

El_Greco said:


> Barcelona is probably the most architecturally exciting city in Europe. A byword for urban reinvention.


Excellent, so why don't you go and live there, sit in a nice bar eating tapas, drinking San Miguel, and bore the locals to death with tales of London street clutter..oh the horror of it all, won't somebody think of the children!!!.


----------



## El_Greco

Oh I see its a tribal thing - I live in London therefore I must act like the dick-waving trolls on here - put down every city under the sun. 

If anyone's boring anyone on here then surely it is SO143 (NWTS) and his trolling brigade and their never ending bullshit.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

El_Greco said:


> Oh I see its a tribal thing - I live in London therefore I must act like the dick-waving trolls on here, putting down every city under the sun. Nice.


No it's not, it's about the fact you only do two things on this forum, post the occasional photo, nice photo's BTW.., and then you switch into a constant whine about London's street clutter.

Of all the things to fret about in London, the placing of a few bollards or garish signs is not really one to get worked up about.


----------



## El_Greco

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> No it's not, it's about the fact you only do two things on this forum.


Seeing as I haven't done either thing...and you just launched into another of your tirades...


----------



## Langur

Aldgate is messy but stimulating.


----------



## Bligh

arthurstudent said:


> This building should be built in Canary Wharf, not in the City.


I think it suits the area brilliantly. It will stand out. The Facade is beautiful and it brings attention to itself without distorting the whole City cluster.

I think this building is needed...


----------



## Bligh

El_Greco said:


> Seeing as I haven't done either thing...and you just launched into another of your tirades...


With all due respect El_Greco, you only seem to cause arguments.

You are quite confrontational. People have their opinions. We all appreciate that you have yours. But just chill out a little... 

Try not to post anything unless its positive (this cannot happen all the time, afterall we are not perfect). 

I'm not trying to lecture you - you have some great opinions and ideas! But maybe try to cause less conflict.


----------



## SE9

GeorgeHarveyBone said:


> I don't even think the original news is at all relevant to a thread about Projects & Construction.


It is so. News about headquarters movement has implications for the commercial real estate sector and construction in London. Aon moving their headquarters to London, implications for the Leadenhall Building project. JP Morgan establishing their headquarters in London, implications for the Riverside South project. WR Berkley basing their European headquarters in London, resulting in the Scalpel project. Google consolidating their UK office in London, implications for the Kings Cross project. Such news has relevance with regard to projects and construction, directly and indirectly.


----------



## hugh

Birmingham said:


> You take Barcelona for instance. Has a great reputation but architecturally it is unbelieveably bad as a whole...


Really? I spent six months in Barcelona a few years back and was struck with how architecturally attractive it was, a good mix of old and new. Even if you contend that the city is overrated, to suggest that it's 'unbelievably bad' is patent nonsense.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> Barcelona is probably the most architecturally exciting city in Europe. A byword for urban reinvention. You've absolutely no clue what you're talking about.


I know what i'm talking about thank you. Please don't tell me you believe what you're writing? As much as I love Barcelona the majority of it is very, very poor. How do you come up with the conclusion that it is the most architecturally exciting city in Europe? Yes it has some great buildings and the cathedral is probably the most awe inspiring structure anyone is likely to see the first time you set your eyes on it but in the bigger the city is a mess and ironically, it is absolutely jam packed full of street clutter. It's dirty. It lacks cohesion, It's a nightmare to get around, the roads are horrendous to drive, the roads are horrendous to cross. Rear facades are completely ignored. Full the majority if you were to have most of Barcelona's streets in London or any UK city it would be classified as unfit for purpose, tacky and dirty. 



> And you haven't answered my question of how you've come up with that number.


I believe I did. From a mathematical point of view from my visit's I can make a judgement on what I perceive as good quality/ok quality/ and bad quality constructions. That is how I made my judgement and gave a statistical value to my thoughts.


----------



## Ivanator

Bligh said:


> I think it suits the area brilliantly. It will stand out. The Facade is beautiful and it brings attention to itself without distorting the whole City cluster.
> 
> I think this building is needed...


I completely agree, this is exactly what the city needs! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> I know what i'm talking about thank you.


You're welcome, but you've no idea.



> I believe I did. From a mathematical point of view from my visit's I can make a judgement on what I perceive as good quality/ok quality/ and bad quality constructions. That is how I made my judgement and gave a statistical value to my thoughts.


In other words you just pulled it out of thin air. As I said, no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Birmingham

hugh said:


> Really? I spent six months in Barcelona a few years back and was struck with how architecturally attractive it was, a good mix of old and new. Even if you contend that the city is overrated, to suggest that it's 'unbelievably bad' is patent nonsense.


Really? Where did you live?

Take a closer look. The majority of new builds are horrendous, done on the cheap. I'm talking about these apartment blocks which offer no cohesion, do not suit the purposes they would require to do so in the UK and completely skimp on asthetics on the whole. 

It's a mis-mash of average construction projects. The main tourist areas are superb. Beyond that it's terrible and if you don't think that then Aldgate must be absolutely stunning.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> You're welcome, but you've no idea.


People like you who accuse people of having no idea are normally the ones who actually have no idea.


----------



## NWTS

Grosvenor's Bermondsey plan takes the biscuit










The historic owner of swathes of Mayfair and Belgravia is looking beyond its heartland in central London with plans to build 800 homes in a former biscuit factory south of the river.

Grosvenor Estates, the Duke of Westminster’s property company, today announced plans to build the homes in Bermondsey, south-east London, as part of a £51 million deal with property group Workspace.

“Once completed this will be a thriving residential and business location, providing Southwark with its largest hub for small and growing businesses.”

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...ermondsey-plan-takes-the-biscuit-8901089.html


----------



## NWTS

Boris grants developer's wish and calls in £1 billion scheme
_30 October 2013_

Convoys Wharf masterplan by Farrells





































Hutchison Whampoa goes straight to top after losing patience with London council over Farrells project

Boris Johnson has called in Farrells’ £1 billion Convoys Wharf project in Deptford after the developer appealed directly to the mayor for help.

Hutchison Whampoa lost patience with the local authority, accusing it of making “unreasonable and unwarranted” demands and of pushing the scheme’s viability “to its limits”.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/bori...nd-calls-in-£1-billion-scheme/5062862.article


----------



## NWTS

Brent Civic Centre by Hopkins Architects
_30 October 2013_










Housing everything from library facilities to formal banquets, Hopkins Architects’ Brent Civic Centre provides its local community with a bold new focus

As they struggle to maintain front-line services, most local authorities would place major building projects close to the bottom of their current priorities. The London Borough of Brent’s new civic centre is in fact only the second council-funded building of any real size that I have had the opportunity to review this year. The other was Birmingham Library and it is no coincidence that both projects were largely financed by property deals with the private sector.

Providing offices for multiple departments along with an ample spread of public facilities, the civic centre’s construction has enabled Brent to vacate 17 buildings. Some it was renting, while those in its ownership have been sold; the largest, the old Brent Town Hall, is currently being converted into London’s third lycée.



















http://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings/brent-civic-centre-by-hopkins-architects/5062802.article


----------



## Syndic

I'm curious. Do London architects and developers not like traditional English architecture? Because I see practically no influence of it in any of the new buildings being built today.


----------



## SE9

The New London Vernacular is an emerging architectural form that is present in many new projects here.

Architecture changes with the times, with factors being fashion, available technologies and cost. It's unreasonable to expect new London projects to imitate past styles such as Tudor, Elizabethan and Gregorian architecture en masse.


----------



## tonttula

Syndic said:


> I'm curious. Do London architects and developers not like traditional English architecture? Because I see practically no influence of it in any of the new buildings being built today.


If anything I think London has very much a distinct architecture going on. Leadenhall I could have guessed to be being built in London by just seeing a render.
You need to open us what "traditional" means. There have been a lot of styles layered around London over time, and that's kind of the point. You move on.


----------



## NWTS

Syndic said:


> I'm curious. Do London architects and developers not like traditional English architecture? Because I see practically no influence of it in any of the new buildings being built today.


I think most projects are funded and owned by foreign companies and international banks.


----------



## Birmingham

Whats traditional English style?? Trends in British architecture have changed so many times over the course of it's history it's types/styles of constructions far out weigh any other nation on earth. If you expect British housing estateesque developments in the centre of London you won't find it but there are many British architects who still design and there many contractors who still build "british" homes I think you're talking about all across the country.

Plus Bricks and Mortar plus scaffolding isn't very good after the 5/6th floor


----------



## Mr Bricks

Birmingham said:


> I know what i'm talking about thank you. Please don't tell me you believe what you're writing? As much as I love Barcelona the majority of it is very, very poor. How do you come up with the conclusion that it is the most architecturally exciting city in Europe? Yes it has some great buildings and the cathedral is probably the most awe inspiring structure anyone is likely to see the first time you set your eyes on it but in the bigger the city is a mess and ironically, it is absolutely jam packed full of street clutter. It's dirty. It lacks cohesion, It's a nightmare to get around, the roads are horrendous to drive, the roads are horrendous to cross. Rear facades are completely ignored. Full the majority if you were to have most of Barcelona's streets in London or any UK city it would be classified as unfit for purpose, tacky and dirty.


What a load of crap! :lol:

London is the only UK city that could possible rival Barcelona, in terms of pretty much everything.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Birmingham said:


> Trends in British architecture have changed so many times over the course of it's history it's types/styles of constructions far out weigh any other nation on earth.


More nationalist bullshit.


----------



## virtuesoft

Mr Bricks said:


> More nationalist bullshit.


Yes, it is another nationalist statement. However, it is also very true. Name me another nation that has gone through as many changes in architectural styles as the UK...


----------



## Birmingham

Mr Bricks said:


> What a load of crap! :lol:
> 
> London is the only UK city that could possible rival Barcelona, in terms of pretty much everything.


Have you actually read anything that's been said. It seems you have missed the point entirely. The majority of the streets in Barcelona OUTSIDE THE CORE tourist areas aren't asthetically pleasing. They are dirty, full of grafiti, shop fronts are done poorly, windows are sparse, narrow, cluttered, poor paving, cars can go down every road, lack of public seating areas etc. 

This has nothing to do whatsoever with what Barcelona has in comparison to other British cities. I'm well aware that Barcelona is far superior to any other British city. I love the bloody place. BUT WE WEREN'T TALKING ABOUT THAT. 

If you don't know what the discussion is, don't turn up spouting nonsense and create arguments you have no actual idea the original discussion was even about.


----------



## Birmingham

Mr Bricks said:


> More nationalist bullshit.


Jesus Christ. I actually really dislike people like you. It's *fact*. It doesn't even mean it's a good thing. British cities are very disjointed IMO, there's hardly any constant which is why Bath, Cambridge, Oxford, York are so highly regarded in the UK compared to the likes of Birmingham, Brighton, Liverpool etc. It's like Spaniards claiming they are the best football team in the world. It's fact. Do we call them nationalistic? Who even believes that would be nationalistic?? If someone was to say England won the 1966 World Cup around here they would be called nationalistic just because people like you have such a chip on your shoulder it's impossible for Britain/British to have the most/best of anything. It stinks of jealousy. 

I advise you if you don't work in construction to actually research construction methods/types throughout history before talking such shit.


----------



## Bligh

Birmingham said:


> Jesus Christ. I actually really dislike people like you. It's *fact*. It doesn't even mean it's a good thing. British cities are very disjointed IMO, there's hardly any constant which is why Bath, Cambridge, Oxford, York are so highly regarded in the UK compared to the likes of Birmingham, Brighton, Liverpool etc. It's like Spaniards claiming they are the best football team in the world. It's fact. Do we call them nationalistic? Who even believes that would be nationalistic?? If someone was to say England won the 1966 World Cup around here they would be called nationalistic just because people like you have such a chip on your shoulder it's impossible for Britain/British to have the most/best of anything. It stinks of jealousy.
> 
> I advise you if you don't work in construction to actually research construction methods/types throughout history before talking such shit.


lol I dont know you, but I seriously love you on this forum.

VERY well said. 

A minority of Anglophobic Europeans on this Forum absolutely hate the idea of Britain being the best at anything.... well quite frankly - The British have done so much in architecture its mind blowing. After all Britain was the centre of Architecture in the whole world as it has so many influences from it's colonies - different styles, cultures and attitudes. Denying this is like denying that the British Empire ever happened. It's a fact. 

Britain has SUCH a rich architectual heritage. None of us are saying that Spain does not... but I'm pretty sure our landmarks and range of architecture is more well known than Barcelona's. 

People all around the world knows London and the UK for architecture. Not only old, but new. The London skyline has been used so much in media recently, with films such as;
- Thor 2
- Fast and Furious 
- Star Trek into Darkness (modernised London Skyline - but landmarks still visible.)
- Fantastic Four

There is more but I wont bore everyone... I think we all get the point. 

http://www.globotreks.com/destinations/europe/5-european-cities-architecture/ 
- Top 5 Cities to visit in Europe for architecture. You can look at most websites and London comes 1st or 2nd - not topped by Barcelona. 

:cheers:


----------



## NWTS

Mr Bricks said:


> What a load of crap! :lol:
> 
> London is the only UK city that could possible rival Barcelona, in terms of pretty much everything.


I think City of Westminster alone can compete with Barcelona in many aspects. Oh btw, we are in the construction forum and we are talking about projects.


----------



## Birmingham

It's certainly the case that due the British Empire we have taken some of the best architectural styles from the world over and incorporated them within British cities. Sometimes it worked, other times it didn't. It however did help significantly in the UK become a world leader in architectural design and quality. It's not always replicated but it runs much deeper then visual appearance. The world refers to British forms of contracts, H&S procedures, procurement etc. I work for a foreign company. Despite being massive they still suffer drastically on building to a level associated within the UK. The profit margins are so much larger internationally because of this. You can't skimp over here because there are so many regulations and potential banana skins if you do, you've thrown your already minimal percentage out the window. It's also the reasoning behind the time scale it takes in the UK on average to get from pre-planning to approval.


----------



## tonttula

Bligh said:


> lol I dont know you, but I seriously love you on this forum.
> 
> VERY well said.
> 
> A minority of Anglophobic Europeans on this Forum absolutely hate the idea of Britain being the best at anything.... well quite frankly - The British have done so much in architecture its mind blowing. After all Britain was the centre of Architecture in the whole world as it has so many influences from it's colonies - different styles, cultures and attitudes. Denying this is like denying that the British Empire ever happened. It's a fact.
> 
> Britain has SUCH a rich architectual heritage. None of us are saying that Spain does not... but I'm pretty sure our landmarks and range of architecture is more well known than Barcelona's.
> 
> People all around the world knows London and the UK for architecture. Not only old, but new. The London skyline has been used so much in media recently, with films such as;
> - Thor 2
> - Fast and Furious
> - Star Trek into Darkness (modernised London Skyline - but landmarks still visible.)
> - Fantastic Four
> 
> There is more but I wont bore everyone... I think we all get the point.
> 
> http://www.globotreks.com/destinations/europe/5-european-cities-architecture/
> - Top 5 Cities to visit in Europe for architecture. You can look at most websites and London comes 1st or 2nd - not topped by Barcelona.
> 
> :cheers:


....how did you even switch the situation suddenly to him being jealous? Look at his comment history. If anything so many comments hear sound so very none British to me. So full of themself that it's a bit sickening. 

And please, don't go in the lowest form of reasoning. Showing pointless "studies" that proof whatever your agenda is. Here's some top ones that come from Google when you write top + architecture + cities + world.
http://uk.askmen.com/top_10/travel/top-10-architecture-capitals_2.html
http://www.cntraveler.com/daily-tra...ers-photos_slideshow_American-Arts---Crafts_4
http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2013/07/31/world-best-cities-for-architecture-lovers/
http://www.archdaily.com/62542/
And yes, I would say that Barcelona, Rome and Paris in Europe for the very least are much more recognized around the world and embedded to popular culture. You don't example see Chinese building mini London or London themed casino being build to Las Vegas. But who knows that might indeed change in 100 hundred years, or those European cities come even more of a relics.

I love you British and visit London at least once a year thanks to my job, but you don't need to be proving you are better than French all the time here. :cheers: Trust me, there are no Anglophobic Europeans in Nordics.


----------



## GeorgeHarveyBone

We could rename this thread 'London propaganda/dick-waving' and have done with it hno:

OR we could just focus on projects and construction photos & news...


----------



## Quicksilver

tonttula said:


> ....how did you even switch the situation suddenly to him being jealous? Look at his comment history. If anything so many comments hear sound so very none British to me. So full of themself that it's a bit sickening.
> 
> And please, don't go in the lowest form of reasoning. Showing pointless "studies" that proof whatever your agenda is. Here's some top ones that come from Google when you write top + architecture + cities + world.
> http://uk.askmen.com/top_10/travel/top-10-architecture-capitals_2.html
> http://www.cntraveler.com/daily-tra...ers-photos_slideshow_American-Arts---Crafts_4
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2013/07/31/world-best-cities-for-architecture-lovers/
> http://www.archdaily.com/62542/
> And yes, I would say that Barcelona, Rome and Paris in Europe for the very least are much more recognized around the world and embedded to popular culture. *You don't example see Chinese building mini London or London themed casino being build to Las Vegas*. But who knows that might indeed change in 100 hundred years, or those European cities come even more of a relics.
> 
> I love you British and visit London at least once a year thanks to my job, but you don't need to be proving you are better than French all the time here. :cheers: Trust me, there are no Anglophobic Europeans in Nordics.


Off topic but you are actually very wrong here, here is one example: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...na-Suzhou-builds-version-London-landmark.html

there is also "replica of English village" next to Shanghai and I am sure there are plenty more.

Also for the "popular culture" which is in fact run by anglo-saxon people and 90% of movies and 80% of pop songs are done by them, it would be naive to think that any other city outside anglo-saxon realm would even come close to London (shall I remind you what movie took second spot last year in both France and Germany and was a true international sensation?). Any famous pedestrian crossing in Paris or abandoned Power Station in Barcelona? NO, I don't think so. And you, and 80% of population familiar with popular culture would name those objects in London easily.


----------



## Birmingham

Tonttula, how very contradictive and GeorgeHarvey - yes, how about we pretend we dislike things in London (considering its a London thread) to appease the anti-London brigade that stalks it. How can someone seeing the potential of a streetscape in London be exploited as propaganda and dickwaving? :lol: If anything surely it's the anti-propganda brigade that turned this into what it's become anyway. So why are you not picking up on that? Really. it's got to a point now where it's simply ridiculous how saying anything good/potentially good about anything in the UK is being accused of trollish ways. Its embarrassing. The only explanation for this is the fact that people are actually jealous and you can deny it all you want but this is exactly how I acted when I was younger with friends and their girlfriends etc. "oh they've got something better than me, i'm going to shoot them down whenever I can" - It just took maturity to realise that all it was, was they were actually better looking than me. Get a grip and grow up.


----------



## El_Greco

Bligh said:


> Europeans on this Forum absolutely hate the idea of Britain being the best at anything....





Birmingham said:


> The only explanation for this is the fact that people are actually jealous


Here we go jealous continentals...This thread is just embarrassing.


----------



## Bligh

El_Greco said:


> Here we go jealous continentals...This thread is just embarrassing.


It really is a minority of "continentals" or whoever - either way, why would people come to put down London on a London thread. It is a little silly. 

But everyone has their own opinion!


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> Here we go jealous continentals...This thread is just embarrassing.


Yes and you've only got yourself to blame for causing such a stir because you are unable to listen to other peoples opinions. But if you can find another way to explain the constant negativity surrounding the city by the same forumers I would love to know because if it's because you see things differently then surely this whole debate has been one big contradiction on your behalf. Why don't you let people have there say instead of insulting them and others will let you ahve your say with the same merit. 

I think what annoys people the most is for months and months a London thread can be fine, then somewhere there is a "lurker" (like you) who waits, and waits to pick on something someone says to have a bash. Before then you post very little if at all then BANG. Someone has said something I don't agree with. Lets throw the kitchen sink at this. People like you are just incapable of being wrong and see others views as irrelevant. 

In the real world, not behind a computer screen you'd be called deluded and stuck up. 

Anyway ... 

I've had enough. Wish I never actually said "I think this area (Aldgate) will have a fantastic streetscape in 5-10 years time with this current development rate" ... It obviously won't. I'm wrong, your right and London's shit.


----------



## El_Greco

Birmingham said:


> constant negativity surrounding the city by the same forumers I would love to know because.


Because no other thread on SSC is filled with so much poison and nationalist bs as this one. Not New York, not Tokyo, not Sydney and not Paris. I'm hardly the first to notice it. Most of all I never called any city or any country 'shit'.


----------



## Bligh

El_Greco said:


> Because no other thread on SSC is filled with so much poison and nationalist bs as this one. Not New York, not Tokyo, not Sydney and not Paris. I'm hardly the first to notice it. Most of all I never called any city or any country 'shit'.


lol not really...


----------



## SE9

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/

66136731


*London Royal Docks Site Purchased by Singapore Developer*
Bloomberg
1 November 2013​


> *Oxley Holdings Ltd. (OHL), a Singapore-based property developer, will build 3,400 homes in London after buying the city’s largest mixed-use real estate site since the sale of Battersea Power Station.*
> 
> The developer bought the 40-acre (16-hectare) Royal Wharf site at the Royal Docks on the banks of the River Thames from Ballymore Properties Holdings Ltd. and will build homes, offices and shops, London-based broker Knight Frank said in an e-mailed statement. The deal is Oxley’s first in the U.K., according to the broker. Terms weren’t disclosed.
> 
> “Royal Wharf is an outstanding opportunity and offers a blank canvas to create something very special for London,” Oxley Chief Executive Officer Ching Chiat Kwong said in the statement. “Oxley will create a vibrant district and the opportunity cannot be missed by Londoners.”
> 
> More than 250 million pounds ($400 million) has been spent on land for homes in London’s Docklands area this year and an additional 2 billion pounds must be invested to fund the projects, according to Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. Knight Frank was hired to sell the site alongside London-based broker Alan Selby and Partners LLP in April.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ That looks outstanding. Really good development especially with nearby Crossrail.


----------



## Birmingham

I'd like them to push the boundaries more and get a bit more height but it's certainly very nice.


----------



## Quicksilver

Birmingham said:


> I'd like them to push the boundaries more and get a bit more height but it's certainly very nice.


I guess London City airport is preventing them from doing this. Otherwise let's bring Vancouver style apartment towers to Thames banks.


----------



## Birmingham

El_Greco said:


> Because no other thread on SSC is filled with so much poison and nationalist bs as this one. Not New York, not Tokyo, not Sydney and not Paris. I'm hardly the first to notice it. Most of all I never called any city or any country 'shit'.


Firstly nobody called anywhere shit except you! Secondly. All forumers boast about the success of their cities. Has it ever crossed your mind it's just because London actually has more to boast about. If you want to see nationalistic bullshit turn on the tv and watching some American movies. You're sounding more pathetic by the day.


----------



## Ivanator

I found this article about the planned Garden Bridge over the Thames and thought you guys might be interested.

Source: http://londonist.com/



> The 360-metre-long pedestrian bridge would be built between Waterloo and Blackfriars Bridges, linking the Temple area to the Southbank, where the ITV tower stands.
> 
> The consultation is organised by the newly appointed The Garden Bridge Trust, and supported by Transport for London. Public feedback on matters such as the landscaping and materials used will be fed into the planning application in the first few months of 2014.
> 
> If the planning process runs smoothly, the Trust hopes to open the bridge in 2018. About half the £150 million price tag has already been offered by private donors and the Mayor and relevant local authorities are supportive.


More: http://londonist.com/2013/11/garden-bridge-over-the-thames-moves-forward.php


----------



## Birmingham

Quicksilver said:


> I guess London City airport is preventing them from doing this. Otherwise let's bring Vancouver style apartment towers to Thames banks.


Yeah I suspect so. It's certainly in a great spot tocreate a water front skyline.


----------



## Loathing

What I've learnt from the last 3 pages of this thread:

Barcelona is a model for urban rejuvenation in the world.
Barcelona is a dirty mess.
London is the best city for architecture in the world.
Paris, Rome, and Barcelona are the recognized as being the best cities in the world for architecture.
In China there are replicas of Parisian icon but none of London's icons.
In China there is a full-sized replica of Tower Bridge, as well as several replica English villages and towns.
In places like Las Vegas there is a miniature Eiffel Tower but no miniature London landmark.


----------



## Quicksilver

Birmingham said:


> Yeah I suspect so. It's certainly in a great spot tocreate a water front skyline.


Yes, they absolutely must do something like this one day in London:

http://static.giantbomb.com/uploads/original/2/29700/954437-vancouver_skyline.jpg

http://www.bigskyline.com/images/Skyline-Vancouver-BC.jpg

Just urban beauty to my taste...


----------



## Astyan

Continental here, French on top of things, and I think London is doing a fantastic job at redeveloping former industrial areas and building downright stunning buildings (well okay, except maybe the quasi-murderous Walkie-Talkie). 

You guys have every right to be proud and even boastful. Wish we had as many ambitious projects in Paris as London does.


----------



## Autostädter

Birmingham said:


> Whats traditional English style?? it's types/styles of constructions far out weigh any other nation on earth.


What a load of arrogance, unbelievable. I could name you one European city, which is so architecturally diverse that it would blow your mind but it would be a waste of time. BTW Europeans love London and love to go there. Nobody begrudges London it's success and it's been a lot of fun following this thread but people like you are a turn-off.


----------



## RobH

C'mon guys, I've just read the last three pages (don't know why) and whilst Birmingham might be prone to overegging his point, he hasn't said London is perfect and the rest of the world is shit. Ignore what I think are some of his overexaggerations and he's got some decent points to make. No problem with his posts here at all!


----------



## cardiff

El Greco causing arguments again! He wont change his opinion that the UK is far worse than Europe, despite the obvious that the UK and Europe are identical having good and bad points and neither being better or worse than the other overall. As for this thread London has some of the best projects IMO in Europe and the world, and the levels of investment in London are something other UK, European and world cities could only dream of! London is regaining its role as the world city, with all that is good and bad about that from current trends.


----------



## NWTS

^ Indeed. *El_Greco* always makes the problems. This thread is absolutely peaceful and helpful if he does not make an appearance here.


----------



## hugh

Is it El Greco or is it the tedious amount of self-congratulatory posts? While there are some terrific projects going up in London, how about letting them speak for themselves rather than declaring how great things are all the time? 
Separate note, an ongoing thanks to SE9 for making this thread worthwhile.


----------



## El_Greco

cardiff said:


> He wont change his opinion that the UK is far worse than Europe.


Except I never said anything of the sort (show me), you guys do this and it's getting old. The best projects in the world? Have you looked at the map lately? It's a pretty big world! And can you please define 'best'? 

It looks like noone's much interested in architecture or urbanity on here anymore, but getting one over Paris or wherever. 



NWTS said:


> ^ Indeed..


Look who's talking! Remind us again why you were banned, SO? 



hugh said:


> Is it El Greco or is it the tedious amount of self-congratulatory posts? While there are some terrific projects going up in London, how about letting them speak for themselves rather than declaring how great things are all the time? Separate note, an ongoing thanks to SE9 for making this thread worthwhile.


:applause:


----------



## hugh

Loathing said:


> What I've learnt from the last 3 pages of this thread:
> 
> Barcelona is a model for urban rejuvenation in the world.
> Barcelona is a dirty mess.
> London is the best city for architecture in the world.
> Paris, Rome, and Barcelona are the recognized as being the best cities in the world for architecture.
> In China there are replicas of Parisian icon but none of London's icons.
> In China there is a full-sized replica of Tower Bridge, as well as several replica English villages and towns.
> In places like Las Vegas there is a miniature Eiffel Tower but no miniature London landmark.


Brilliant.


----------



## SE9

*The Garden Bridge* | Temple-South Bank

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: http://www.gardenbridgetrust.org/


Public consultation has started regarding a new £150m pedestrian bridge spanning the River Thames:

- *BBC:* Views sought on River Thames garden bridge

- *Evening Standard:* Bridge to the future: London’s Thames garden

- *The Guardian:* Plans for UK's first garden bridge: the £150m project to span the Thames

- *Building Design:* Public consultation begins on Heatherwick's £150m garden bridge


----------



## NWTS

I bow down to an architect who came up with this idea. The Garden Bridge, what a brilliant and creative ambition. Fantastic. 

Edit: Oh El Greco, are you going to insult me and my personal life because of this compliment too?


----------



## TedStriker

NWTS said:


> I bow down to an architect who came up with this idea. The Garden Bridge, what a brilliant and creative ambition. Fantastic.


:cheers:


----------



## gehenaus

hugh said:


> Is it El Greco or is it the tedious amount of self-congratulatory posts? While there are some terrific projects going up in London, how about letting them speak for themselves rather than declaring how great things are all the time?
> Separate note, an ongoing thanks to SE9 for making this thread worthwhile.


Hear, hear.


----------



## RobH

NWTS said:


> I bow down to an architect who came up with this idea.


The idea was Joanna Lumley's (of Ab Fab, Averngers, Gurkhas fame).

Heatherwick (of Shangai Pavillion, London Olympic Cauldron, Boris Bus fame) is the 'architect' who's realised these plans.

I guess the next stage is getting funding and keeping our fingers crossed that the budget doesn't escalate (aka Cable-car-itus) and the gardens aren't reduced to a few pot-plants (aka 20FS-itus).


----------



## El_Greco

RobH said:


> Heatherwick


The guy has some fantastic ideas. Love his designs. Very aesthetic.


----------



## SE9

*Google $1bn London Headquarters* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188


New images have been released of Google's new London headquarters, due to be completed in 2016.


Project facts

- Floors: 11

- Floorspace: 93,000m²

- Workforce: 5,000

- Site area: 2.4 acres


----------



## tonttula

cardiff said:


> despite the obvious that the UK and Europe are identical having good and bad points and neither being better or worse than the other overall. As for this thread London has some of the best projects IMO in Europe and the world, and the levels of investment in London are something other UK, European and world cities could only dream of! London is regaining its role as the world city, with all that is good and bad about that from current trends.





hugh said:


> Is it El Greco or is it the tedious amount of self-congratulatory posts? While there are some terrific projects going up in London, how about letting them speak for themselves rather than declaring how great things are all the time?
> Separate note, an ongoing thanks to SE9 for making this thread worthwhile.



Totally agree on both! Lets just tone down the absolute hyperbole posts by couple of posters in this thread and concentrated on the actual projects. 
That's it for me, and lets keep the amazing London project coming. :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole

Beautiful project! :cheers:

I look forward to seeing what Wanda plans for NY. Hopefully, another supertall! 



PortoNuts said:


> :bow:


----------



## Birmingham

I agree. I over-egged some replies to defend my opinion but things like this snowball when there is someone who's ignorant to other peoples opinions and it's human nature to become more and more defensive so I apologise. I doubt he'll do the same but it doesn't really matter. It's amazing how things can develop over a simple opinion on Aldgate of all places. 

In respect to the river crossings. London really lacks high quality pedestrian bridges and bridges in general. They can be so asthetically pleasing to their surroundings. This looks fabulous and I hope there are more to come because this is another thing we don't do well in our country. Utilise the waterways as well as we should. Birmingham is a massive sinner in this regard.


----------



## hugh

I'd written elsewhere that I didn't like the garden bridge, and though it looks better in these renderings, I think that still holds true. Apart from the upkeep, which seems impractical over a wind-swept urban (this part) river, it strikes me as a bit of kitsch, in a city lucky enough to have a plethora of real green spaces. New York might benefit from its High Line, Seoul from its Cheonggyecheon project, but in London I'd say it's redundant.
I want St James Park elegant, Hampstead Heath wild and rambling, and the central city stretch of the Thames, gritty.


----------



## SE9

*184 Shepherd's Bush Road* | Hammersmith W6

Architect's project page: http://www.colladocollins.com/project/shepherds-bush-road/

Construction work has started on 184 Shepherd's Bush Road, which will become the new world headquarters of Dunnhumby: Work Begins Redesigning Landmark Building in Shepherd's Bush Road


----------



## NWTS

By *Sara Elin*


London Skyline by Sara Elin, on Flickr


----------



## Groningen NL

hugh said:


> I'd written elsewhere that I didn't like the garden bridge, and though it looks better in these renderings, I think that still holds true. Apart from the upkeep, which seems impractical over a wind-swept urban (this part) river, it strikes me as a bit of kitsch, in a city lucky enough to have a plethora of real green spaces. New York might benefit from its High Line, Seoul from its Cheonggyecheon project, but in London I'd say it's redundant.
> I want St James Park elegant, Hampstead Heath wild and rambling, and the central city stretch of the Thames, gritty.


I feel the same way. I really like the concept of a 'garden bridge' but i'm not too sure if it will reach it's full potential here. It will still add something, but it probably works better in a warmer climate, like Rome or Sevilla.

The design looks really nice tho, and will be an interesting construction process :cheers:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

^^

That may just be one of the best photo's of London I've ever come across!


----------



## hugh

cardiff said:


> Moving on
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned you due to this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you expect to find self congratualatory post on a thread speciafically about London projects, it seems logical that a thread about great London projects should contatin praise for the projects, and promote all the good things that are going on in the city, same as all the other threads about other cities contain the same. There are alot of projects in london and therefore more praise or 'self congratualatory' posts! London isnt being bigged up, people are just posting relevant information that just happens to show how well London is doing, again accept that fact.


I gladly_ accept _the_ fact _that London is doing well, I challenge you to find any post I've made that suggests the contrary. My gripe is with the* excess* of self congratulation, comparisons or references to other cities, the amount of looking over one's shoulder. London doesn't need it.


----------



## NWTS

Tate Modern 


View from the Shard - construction site by John Linwood, on Flickr


----------



## city_thing

SE9 said:


> The New London Vernacular is an emerging architectural form that is present in many new projects here.
> 
> Architecture changes with the times, with factors being fashion, available technologies and cost. It's unreasonable to expect new London projects to imitate past styles such as Tudor, Elizabethan and Gregorian architecture en masse.


There's really no such thing as a modern, national sense of architectural style. You could plonk the shard in Dubai, Shanghai or Chicago and there'd be no way of identifying it as a 'British style building'.

You can see trends a lot easier in smaller, mostly residential buildings. But that's really a Northern European style rather than one limited to a nation.

Overall, the buildings going up in London are great. On a global scale, they're not that interesting, but they're still very good. Outside of London the stuff is largely provincial and unremarkable.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^I suppose you see buildings with lots of metal framework with ultra transparent glass in London rather than anywhere else.


----------



## hugh

I'd say that Rogers' works demonstrate a pretty clear London vernacular. 122 Leadenhall, Neo Bankside, Riverlight etc. Re contemporary architecture in London, rather than just the individual buildings, it's the_ layering _that's the thing. When London gets it right, the contrast of old and new, arguably isn't bettered anywhere.


----------



## NWTS

London's £4.1bn ($6.6bn) 'super sewer' is kicking up a stink as campaigners label it a 'monster'

_The Thames Tideway Tunnel will be the deepest structure under the capital – if it ever gets built_

The executive in charge of the £4.1bn tunnel project to transform London's Victorian-era sewer network is quick to point out he's an engineer by profession, not a politician or a PR man.




























Thames Water's Phil Stride does have a special sewer-use-only suit though, and he's become quite adept at taking tours of researchers, campaigners and politicians down to explore London's ageing Victorian sewer network.

"The Thames Tideway Tunnel is absolutely urgently needed," he told The Independent on Sunday before a trip down Thames Water's Victorian sewer at Blackfriars in central London. "London's main sewers were built a 150 years ago at a time when there were just over two million people living in the city. Now there are eight million."

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...s-campaigners-label-it-a-monster-8919213.html


----------



## NWTS

London Gateway will reopen capital to the world's largest ships
9:00PM GMT 02 Nov 2013

_The first scheduled commercial vessel in two generations will dock at a major new London deep-water port next week._










At around 11pm on Wednesday night, the MOL Caledon, a 58,000-tonne container ship bearing fruit and wine from South Africa, will mark a turning-point in British trading history.

Sailing under the Liberian flag from Cape Town for Mitsui OSK Lines, it will become the first scheduled commercial vessel in two generations to dock at a major new London deep-water port.






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...open-capital-to-the-worlds-largest-ships.html


----------



## NWTS

Countryside wins £150m ($240m) London estate rebuild

_Enfield Council in London has named Countryside Properties as the preferred developer to regenerate the Alma Estate._










Countryside beat rival joint venture bidder Laing O’Rourke/Keepmoat with plans to demolish the four existing tower blocks with 800 homes council-owned, private and shared ownership homes to be owned by Newlon Housing Trust.

The £150m redevelopment is the council’s largest housing renewal project, and is part of the wider redevelopment of Ponders End that has already seen completion of a new school and upgrades to transport and a nearby park.

Cllr Ahmet Oykener, Enfield Council’s Cabinet Member for Housing said, “This investment will revive this part of Enfield, providing first class affordable family homes and state of the art facilities.

“The appointment of Countryside Properties takes us a big step forward towards rebuilding the estate; creating a greener, safer and brighter neighbourhood.”

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/10/30/countryside-wins-150m-london-estate-rebuild/


----------



## cardiff

hugh said:


> I gladly_ accept _the_ fact _that London is doing well, I challenge you to find any post I've made that suggests the contrary. My gripe is with the* excess* of self congratulation, comparisons or references to other cities, the amount of looking over one's shoulder. London doesn't need it.


Cant say i notice it more than any other cities thread (maybe for you its more obvious  )



hugh said:


> I'd written elsewhere that I didn't like the garden bridge, and though it looks better in these renderings, I think that still holds true. Apart from the upkeep, which seems impractical over a wind-swept urban (this part) river, it strikes me as a bit of kitsch, in a city lucky enough to have a plethora of real green spaces. New York might benefit from its High Line, Seoul from its Cheonggyecheon project, but in London I'd say it's redundant.
> I want St James Park elegant, Hampstead Heath wild and rambling, and the central city stretch of the Thames, gritty.


The parts of the Thames that i like the most are the more tailored areas such as Victoria Embankment (despite the traffic), by the London eye and More London and The Towers of Lonon. Each of those areas offers grand views of the architecture lining the Thames and has some great streetscapes that interact quite well with the waterfront. I think the Thames hasnt been gritty for years, and despite the architecture around St Pauls offers quite an attractive river journey for most of its length. Its nice to see the river bein incorporated back into the cities life IMO. Also i would say any quiet green space is welcome in this part of the city as i always find St James park packed with tourists.


----------



## hugh

cardiff said:


> Cant say i notice it more than any other cities thread (maybe for you its more obvious  )
> 
> 
> 
> The parts of the Thames that i like the most are the more tailored areas such as Victoria Embankment (despite the traffic), by the London eye and More London and The Towers of Lonon. Each of those areas offers grand views of the architecture lining the Thames and has some great streetscapes that interact quite well with the waterfront. I think the Thames hasnt been gritty for years, and despite the architecture around St Pauls offers quite an attractive river journey for most of its length. Its nice to see the river bein incorporated back into the cities life IMO. Also i would say any quiet green space is welcome in this part of the city as i always find St James park packed with tourists.


I agree with much of the above, perhaps I should have said unabashedly 'urban' rather than 'gritty'. A floral bridge here is a bit like hanging a lacy curtain in a modernist window.


----------



## Loathing

Really? The area around Temple is a very leafy stretch, and it is abound with refined old gems of architecture.


----------



## Quicksilver

Unison Building:


Unison NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


UNISON Building, Euston Road by bluebeart, on Flickr


UNISON's HQ building on Euston road Central London by Simon Bolton UK, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*70 Mark Lane* | City of London | 63m | 17 fl | U/C

Photos taken by *stevekeiretsu*











70 Mark Lane u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


70 Mark Lane u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*King's Cross Central* | Camden & Islington | U/C

Photos by *potto*


----------



## NWTS

*The City *| EC3









by *Jason Hawkes*


*Canary Wharf *| E14









by *Jason Hawkes*


----------



## hugh

Loathing said:


> Really? The area around Temple is a very leafy stretch, and it is abound with refined old gems of architecture.


You have a point, there are certainly some gorgeous stretches of greenery in the area - Victoria Embankment Gardens ... beautiful old buildings - I guess I see the bridge as a novelty.


----------



## joey_122

Does any one find the new London vernacular type of architecture to be mundane and boring 

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey_122

It would be nice if British architects tried to think out of the box like the type of innovative designs seen in Amsterdam or northern europe 

Sent from my N861 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birmingham

Maybe you need to look around London first to see if they "think outside the box". Think that's a bit unfair considering it's hardly been used much at all as of yet.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Birmingham said:


> Maybe you need to look around London first to see if they "think outside the box". Think that's a bit unfair considering it's hardly been used much at all as of yet.


Maybe you should learn to spot such obvious troll bait posts and stop biting so easily...you're making it too easy for them.

..just saying


----------



## potto

city_thing said:


> There's really no such thing as a modern, national sense of architectural style. You could plonk the shard in Dubai, Shanghai or Chicago and there'd be no way of identifying it as a 'British style building'.
> 
> You can see trends a lot easier in smaller, mostly residential buildings. But that's really a Northern European style rather than one limited to a nation.
> 
> Overall, the buildings going up in London are great. On a global scale, they're not that interesting, but they're still very good. Outside of London the stuff is largely provincial and unremarkable.


The Shard is not an example of the new London vernacular that was mentioned so it is an irrelevant example, although you could argue that the dominating spire is a European form. 

The new London vernacular is aimed at standardising mass produced housing using a template of traditional brick and Georgian proportions so it is reasonably aesthetically British. 

Certainly the recent push for a better quality urban residential standard is partly inspired by work carried out in Northern Europe over past three decades.


----------



## potto

NWTS said:


> London's £4.1bn ($6.6bn) 'super sewer' is kicking up a stink as campaigners label it a 'monster'


The ultimate Nimby hypocrisy!


----------



## Birmingham

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Maybe you should learn to spot such obvious troll bait posts and stop biting so easily...you're making it too easy for them.
> 
> ..just saying


That wasn't biting. That was saying that maybe he should look round London first before coming to that sort of conclusion as this type of construction has hardly been used as of yet.


----------



## Langur

Loathing said:


> For a start, I think posting your personal credentials in an argument is very bad practice -- it's actually a type of ad hominem.
> 
> I happen to have a two-year MPhil from Oxford in Chinese Studies. So what? You should be concentrating on the intrinsic value what I write, not on me.
> 
> Now, as for what you've written about China, I call complete bullshit. I don't think you know very much at all. For as start, you quote Ian Buruma out of context to back up this claim that China's capital has been "constantly" shifting -- apparently taking that as proof "the Chinese" don't have an interest in preserving old buildings. But you completely neglected to answer my point that the Chinese Imperial Household ruled the country from the exact same buildings from c. 1400-1900. Which European monarchy were you thinking of that ruled out of the same buildings for 500 years?
> 
> And you mention Chang'an/Xi'an and how it was was a great capital and now a provincial town -- apparently unlike European capitals. Are you being serious here? You're just trying to be argumentative? Because Chang'an was first made a capital in about 200 BC, and it was a burial ground for Chinese kings for centuries before that. Chang'an was on-and-off capital until about 900 AD. To be honest, 1100 years+ isn't a bad run for a capital city.
> 
> In 2000 years, China has had about 5 major capitals. For a country constantly torn apart by war, a country the size of a continent, that's an extraordinary feat.
> 
> I don't have time to go on, and this stuff is at best of marginal interests to most of this thread's readers, so I'll stop.


I made no ad hominen attack on you, merely defended myself from your accusation of making up "absolute bullshit... on the spot".

It's a bit rich to shoot me down for (defensively) citing my credentials just before posting your own!

I'm not quoting Buruma out of context, and anyway his points stand perfectly well on their own.

Travel around China, and it's bloody obvious that China's old cities are far less preserved than those in Europe, Middle East, or India.

It's a minor point, but the Vatican, Kremlin, Topkapi Palace, or even Windsor have been seats of power / monarchies for centuries. The Forbidden City is also an exception. Beijing is not a well preserved historic city.


----------



## JimB

Loathing said:


> You're just demonstrating further that you have no knowledge on these matters and rely purely on Google to gather dubious information, and then you present here pretending to be an expert.
> 
> Do you honestly think that "Imperial" and "Garden" are styles of Chinese architecture? WTF?
> 
> And "Hutong" as well!? _Hutong_ just means old street-blocks. It's equivalent to "terraces" or "row-houses". It's not a bloody style of architecture.
> 
> And your point about religious building is absurd. China has entire provinces like Xinjiang, thirty times the size of the UK, which have been entirely muslim for about 1000 years. And you think Islamic architecture in China is a moot point!?
> 
> The same applies to Christian churches. They are are clearly the most important buildings central to many Chinese towns and cities, just as they are in England. Christianity got to China at roughly the same time as it got to England, and there are _more Christians in China than in the UK_.
> 
> It really does beggar belief that you can be so deeply ignorant about China and yet make such confident pronouncements about Chinese history and architecture.


What, exactly, is it that you don't understand about keeping this thread on topic?

Enough of this tedious willy waving, please.

London projects.........


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> It's interesting to hear about the NEW new Google HQ haha. I wonder if it will ever be built... xD
> 
> Ahh well, I'm sure they have made the right decision.


I look forward to their new design. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with considering the site constraints.


----------



## SE9

*City of London office construction hits five year high*
Building
6 November 2013​


> *Deloitte London Office Crane Survey points to upcoming space shortages*
> 
> Office construction in the City of London has reached a five-year high, according to the latest Deloitte Real Estate London Office Crane Survey.
> 
> Over five million sq ft of offices are being developed across 23 schemes in the Square Mile, including major schemes 5 Broadgate, the Walkie Talkie, Bloomberg Place and the Cheesegrater.
> 
> The central London office development market as a whole – including the West End, Soutbank, Midtown, King’s Cross, Docklands and Paddington – remained at a four year high with 9.7 million sq ft across 71 schemes now under construction.
> 
> Next year a decade-high 6.6 million sq ft of office developments will be completed in central London.
> 
> Despite the growth in supply next year, Anthony Duggan, head of research at Deloitte Real Estate, said he did not expect a significant oversupply.
> 
> He said: “There are strong indications that tenants will commit to this space during construction and so the amount being delivered into the market and available to lease will continue to reduce.”
> 
> Around a third of next year’s office developments are already leased to tenants prior to completion, demonstrating increasing occupier confidence, Deloitte said.
> 
> Available space in the City is now at a five-year low having fallen from four million sq ft to just 1.4 million.
> 
> Demand for grade A space is expected to hit its highest level for three years in 2013 and Deloitte predicts there will be a shortage of grade A space the next 18-24 months, further driving rental growth in the City market.
> 
> Total construction activity fell 36% in the West End, with 1.5 million sq ft on site, while the focus shifted from areas like Oxford Street and Victoria to Mayfair and St James.
> 
> In Midtown, a term describing the area between the City of London and the West End, there was a 47% rise in construction and 1.1 million sq ft now underway.
> 
> Duggan adds: “This latest report reflects the improving confidence being seen from both office occupiers and developers. Leasing activity of new space has increased and construction remains active with 28 new schemes on site this survey.
> 
> “We are now seeing rents move forward again following a pause over the last couple of years and this prospect, along with continued appetite from investors for prime stock and the improving economic outlook, will encourage further development starts over the next six to 12 months.”


----------



## SE9

*Canada Water Sites C & E* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487069

Official website: http://www.canadawater-southwark.co.uk/


The latest proposals for Canada Water by Chipperfield and Maccreanor Lavington architects have been approved:

- *Bloomberg:* Shard Developer’s Affiliate Wins 1,030 London Homes Approval

- *Architects Journal:* Chipperfield and Maccreanor Lavington win planning for Canada Water homes scheme


Project facts


Site area: 7.5 acres

Height of tower: 150m

Homes: 1,030 

Amenities: new cinema, town square and health centre


----------



## SE9

*65 Davies Street* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/bond-street/western-ticket-hall-at-davies-street


Plans for 65 Davies Street have been approved. The office development will sit above the new ticket hall for Bond Street Crossrail station:

- *Building:* PLP's Bond St Crossrail scheme wins planning

- *Construction Enquirer:* Green light for Bond Street Crossrail office scheme


----------



## Langur

SE9 said:


> The latest proposals for Canada Water by Chipperfield and Maccreanor Lavington architects have been approved


Fantastic news! I love Chipperfield's minimal designs.


----------



## SE9

No doubt, I'm pleasantly surprised it went through planning without calls to scale it down.


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway Port* | Essex

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145485

Official website: http://www.londongateway.com/


Thurrock Council approved a Local Development Order for London Gateway last night. The move allows the port operator and future tenants of the logistics park to benefit from a fast-track planning process:

- *Out Law:* Council backs 'super-LDO' for London Gateway site

- *Your Thurrock:* Council declares “Historic night” over London Gateway order


Project facts


Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.4bn)

Container port: 3.5 million TEU

Logistics Park floorspace: 829,000m² - largest in Europe


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Terminal 2 is on target to start operations in June 2014, with United Airlines to be the first airline to operate from the terminal:

- *Business Traveler:* United to be first airline for Heathrow T2

- *The Independent (Ireland):* Good news for Aer Lingus as Heathrow Terminal 2 on track for June opening


Project facts


Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Passengers: 30 million per year


----------



## gehenaus

Interesting stuff SE9, thankyou for the updates.


----------



## hugh

gehenaus said:


> Interesting stuff SE9, thankyou for the updates.


Seconded.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^

The new Thames Gateway is going to look amazing. You can see those cranes from miles away. Each one is taller than the London Eye. It's going to be VERY impressive once all the cranes are up.


----------



## aarhusforever

So much going on in mighty London  I visit this thread all the time and find it very interesting, all though the last few pages have been a bit to much about china...it's a lovely country, but who cares about china (just my opinion, mind you)...this is Europe...You Guys are Britons...You gave the world everything, we take for granted today (well, almost everything :lol

*To all you guys in here: Thank you for all the updates from the best city in the World *:cheers:

oh..and let's all be friends in SSC :grouphug:


----------



## Bligh

aarhusforever said:


> So much going on in mighty London  I visit this thread all the time and find it very interesting, all though the last few pages have been a bit to much about china...it's a lovely country, but who cares about china (just my opinion, mind you)...this is Europe...You Guys are Britons...You gave the world everything, we take for granted today (well, almost everything :lol
> 
> *To all you guys in here: Thank you for all the updates from the best city in the World *:cheers:
> 
> oh..and let's all be friends in SSC :grouphug:


Very well said. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway* has started operations today:

- *BBC News:* London Gateway 'super-port' welcomes first vessel

- *ITV News:* London Gateway officially opens

- *Thurrock Gazette:* London Gateway open for business


Timelapse of construction, released today:


----------



## Birmingham

Thats pretty incredible


----------



## hugh

He might be a great governor, but as an orator he couldn't be much more dull, monotonous.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates SE9!


----------



## Trances

I have had a look but cant find, there was a list of all the billion £ rejen projects in London some where? Can anyone direct me ? Thanks


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lexicon*

*@chest*





































please have a quick look at my website


----------



## SE9

It's been a while since I've been down City Road, nice to see Lexicon & Canaletto rising at pace.


----------



## SE9

Trances said:


> I have had a look but cant find, there was a list of all the billion £ rejen projects in London some where? Can anyone direct me ? Thanks


I'll have a look and post it shortly.


----------



## SE9

Large scale active projects in London 

*Projects over £1 billion ($1.6bn)*​


*Nine Elms project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
Nine Elms £15bn regeneration | South Bank | U/C

*Crossrail project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
Crossrail stations & associated works | Various sites | London | U/C

*Crossrail 2 project:* £10 billion ($16bn)
Crossrail 2

*Old Oak Common project:* £10 billion ($16bn)
Old Oak Common £10bn regeneration | Hammersmith & Fulham | Planning

*Earls Court project:* £8 billion ($12.4bn)
Earls Court £8bn Regeneration | Hammersmith & Fulham | Approved

*Thameslink project:* £6 billion ($9.3bn)
Thameslink

*Greenwich Peninsula project:* £5 billion ($7.7bn)
Greenwich Peninsula - Various projects

*Brent Cross Cricklewood project:* £4.5 billion ($7bn)
Brent Cross Cricklewood £4.5bn Regeneration | Barnet | Approved

*Thames Tideway Tunnel project:* £4.2 billion ($6.7bn)
Thames Tunnel

*Canning Town & Custom House project:* £3.7 billion ($5.7bn)
Work begins on £3.7billion Canning Town and Custom House regeneration scheme

*Wembley City project:* £3.4 billion ($5.3bn)
Wembley City £3.4bn Regeneration | Brent | U/C

*Chelsea Barracks project:* £3 billion ($4.6bn)
Chelsea Barracks £3bn redevelopment | Westminster | Proposed

*Aylesbury project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
Aylesbury £2.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Demo + U/C

*Blackwall Reach project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
Blackwall Reach £1.5bn Regeneration | Tower Hamlets | Demo

*Heathrow Terminal 2 project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
Heathrow East/Terminal 2 | Heathrow Airport | London | U/C

*Nova Victoria project:* £2.2 billion ($3.5bn)
Nova Victoria £2.2bn redevelopment | Westminster | Demo

*King's Cross project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
King's Cross Central | Camden & Islington | U/C

*Wood Wharf project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
Wood Wharf: major expansion of Canary Wharf | 200m/187m/182m/154m | Approved

*Blackwall Reach project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
 Blackwall Reach £1.5bn Regeneration | Tower Hamlets | Demo

*Elephant and Castle project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
Elephant & Castle £1.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Approved

*London Gateway project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
London Gateway, 3.5 million TEU container port, UC

*Silvertown Quays project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
Silvertown Quays £1.5bn Regeneration | Newham | Approved

*Meridian Water project:* £1.3 billion ($2bn)
Meridian Water £1.3bn regeneration | Edmonton | Proposed

*The International Quarter project:* £1.3 billion ($2bn)
International Quarter

*Royal Arsenal Riverside project:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)
Royal Arsenal Riverside | Woolwich | U/C

*East Village project:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)
East Village E20 | 68 apt blocks / 17,000 Population | U/C

*Asian Business Port project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
£1bn Asian business port announced for London with China's ABP

*Convoys Wharf project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Convoys Wharf | Deptford | 116m/91m/72m | 40/32/26fl | App

*Kidbrooke Village project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Kidbrooke Village £1bn Regeneration | Greenwich | Demo + U/C

*Ludgate and Sampson House project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Ludgate and Sampson House | Southwark | 161m/108m/94m | 49/30/26 fl | Approved

*Queensway project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Queensway £1billion redevelopment | Bayswater | Planning

*Shell Centre project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Shell Centre £1bn redevelopment | South Bank | Approved 

*Television Centre project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Television Centre £1bn redevelopment | Hammersmith & Fulham | Proposed

*Westfield Croydon project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Westfield Croydon

*Westfield White City project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
Westfield London (White City)


Too many to list below £1 billion.


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice job SE9.


----------



## Tellvis

Holy Jesus......that's an awful lot of billions
Do you think the Romans knew what they had started


----------



## SunnyCoast

*Carmelite Riverside*


IMG_0900 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


IMG_0902 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


IMG_0904 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


IMG_0901 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


IMG_0906 by SunnyCoast2000, on Flickr


----------



## jamiefearon

Tellvis said:


> Holy Jesus......that's an awful lot of billions
> Do you think the Romans knew what they had started


What did the Romans ever do for us!!!!


----------



## MikeVegas

Read the third sentence. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London


----------



## Galro

Mplsuptown said:


> Read the third sentence. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London


It's a joke.


----------



## Orange Alert!

Mplsuptown said:


> Read the third sentence. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London


Oh dear, someone doesn't get it.


----------



## gehenaus

http://imgur.com/fB19z?tags


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## MikeVegas

Galro said:


> It's a joke.
> 
> Never been a MP fan.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> Large scale active projects in London
> 
> *Projects over £1 billion ($1.6bn)*​
> 
> 
> *Nine Elms project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
> Nine Elms £15bn regeneration | South Bank | U/C
> 
> *Crossrail project:* £15 billion ($23bn)
> Crossrail stations & associated works | Various sites | London | U/C
> 
> *Crossrail 2 project:* £10 billion ($16bn)
> Crossrail 2
> 
> *Old Oak Common project:* £10 billion ($16bn)
> Old Oak Common £10bn regeneration | Hammersmith & Fulham | Planning
> 
> *Earls Court project:* £8 billion ($12.4bn)
> Earls Court £8bn Regeneration | Hammersmith & Fulham | Approved
> 
> *Thameslink project:* £6 billion ($9.3bn)
> Thameslink
> 
> *Greenwich Peninsula project:* £5 billion ($7.7bn)
> Greenwich Peninsula - Various projects
> 
> *Brent Cross Cricklewood project:* £4.5 billion ($7bn)
> Brent Cross Cricklewood £4.5bn Regeneration | Barnet | Approved
> 
> *Thames Tideway Tunnel project:* £4.2 billion ($6.7bn)
> Thames Tunnel
> 
> *Canning Town & Custom House project:* £3.7 billion ($5.7bn)
> Work begins on £3.7billion Canning Town and Custom House regeneration scheme
> 
> *Wembley City project:* £3.4 billion ($5.3bn)
> Wembley City £3.4bn Regeneration | Brent | U/C
> 
> *Chelsea Barracks project:* £3 billion ($4.6bn)
> Chelsea Barracks £3bn redevelopment | Westminster | Proposed
> 
> *Aylesbury project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Aylesbury £2.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Demo + U/C
> 
> *Blackwall Reach project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Blackwall Reach £1.5bn Regeneration | Tower Hamlets | Demo
> 
> *Heathrow Terminal 2 project:* £2.5 billion ($3.9bn)
> Heathrow East/Terminal 2 | Heathrow Airport | London | U/C
> 
> *Nova Victoria project:* £2.2 billion ($3.5bn)
> Nova Victoria £2.2bn redevelopment | Westminster | Demo
> 
> *King's Cross project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
> King's Cross Central | Camden & Islington | U/C
> 
> *Wood Wharf project:* £2 billion ($3.1bn)
> Wood Wharf: major expansion of Canary Wharf | 200m/187m/182m/154m | Approved
> 
> *Blackwall Reach project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> Blackwall Reach £1.5bn Regeneration | Tower Hamlets | Demo
> 
> *Elephant and Castle project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> Elephant & Castle £1.5bn Regeneration | Southwark | Approved
> 
> *London Gateway project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> London Gateway, 3.5 million TEU container port, UC
> 
> *Silvertown Quays project:* £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)
> Silvertown Quays £1.5bn Regeneration | Newham | Approved
> 
> *Meridian Water project:* £1.3 billion ($2bn)
> Meridian Water £1.3bn regeneration | Edmonton | Proposed
> 
> *The International Quarter project:* £1.3 billion ($2bn)
> International Quarter
> 
> *Royal Arsenal Riverside project:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)
> Royal Arsenal Riverside | Woolwich | U/C
> 
> *East Village project:* £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)
> East Village E20 | 68 apt blocks / 17,000 Population | U/C
> 
> *Asian Business Port project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> £1bn Asian business port announced for London with China's ABP
> 
> *Convoys Wharf project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Convoys Wharf | Deptford | 116m/91m/72m | 40/32/26fl | App
> 
> *Kidbrooke Village project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Kidbrooke Village £1bn Regeneration | Greenwich | Demo + U/C
> 
> *Ludgate and Sampson House project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Ludgate and Sampson House | Southwark | 161m/108m/94m | 49/30/26 fl | Approved
> 
> *Queensway project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Queensway £1billion redevelopment | Bayswater | Planning
> 
> *Shell Centre project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Shell Centre £1bn redevelopment | South Bank | Approved
> 
> *Television Centre project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Television Centre £1bn redevelopment | Hammersmith & Fulham | Proposed
> 
> *Westfield Croydon project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Westfield Croydon
> 
> *Westfield White City project:* £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> Westfield London (White City)
> 
> 
> Too many to list below £1 billion.


I'm not sure that it counts in quite the same way but there's also the redevelopment of Tottenham.

From the Haringey Council site:



> Leading development professional Robert Evans, best known as part of the Argent team leading the transformation of King’s Cross, has been appointed Chair of the Tottenham Landowners and Major Businesses Group......
> 
> He said:
> 
> "I am delighted and honoured to be appointed as Chair of the group and I’m excited to be working with some of the leading organisations involved in Tottenham’s regeneration.
> 
> "Tottenham has amazing potential, and with *nearly £1billion of investment already agreed*, I look forward to working with the group to help transform the area."


----------



## PortoNuts

*Parliament House*


Parliament House u/c above Vauxhall Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parliament House u/c and Albert Embankment demo from Vauxhall station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parliament House u/c from Vauxhall station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> I'm not sure that it counts in quite the same way but there's also the redevelopment of Tottenham.
> 
> From the Haringey Council site:


You're right. There's +£1bn secured for the Tottenham area, but it's split amongst more than one project. The largest single project in Tottenham (Northumberland Development Project) is shy of £1bn so I didn't include it.


----------



## SE9

SunnyCoast said:


> *Carmelite Riverside*


The project:


----------



## DANE81

*Thames Estuary Airport (London Britannia International)*








[/url]
12135_106_Elevated_Britannia-PANORAMA-5 by danwells2, on Flickr[/IMG]

A consortium of industry leaders have today gone to parliament to put their fresh proposals to the UK government for 'London Britannia International' (absolutely rubbish name IMHO) after opinions were sought from industry and organisations on future UK air capacity to inform government policy and create momentum.

The proposals are epic. The airport itself is nearly 15km long and will include a floating 4-6 runway airport capabale of 24 hour operation, with underground rail links to the main terminal at Ebbsfleet International Rail station, and an extension of Crossrail. There would also be 2 further terminals at Waterloo and the current site of London City airport so that people can check in for their flights in central London and then go 'airside' on a high speed train to the main terminal. The proposal would see heathrow Airport brought out for £12Billion and the land that Heathrow stands on used to create a new 'borough' with plans for up to 300,000 homes and real estate development worth £45Billion.

The vision is amazing and is the bold decision that is needed in my view - it will see a massive upheaval of industry and jobs from West london to the Thames Estuary, but solves issues such as noise and pollution blight, economic malaise in the Thames Estuary. I hope these proposals are seriously the front runner.

BBC ARTICLE:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24895965

TESTRAD (The consortium) PAGE:
http://testrad.co.uk/

PRESS RELEASE:
http://testrad.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Airports-Commission-Reveal-Mayor-Quote_19-7-13.pdf

IMAGES OF THE PROPOSED AIRPORT:
http://testrad.co.uk/london-britannia-airport/

TESTRAD's OUTLINE PROPOSALS SUBMITTED TO THE GOVERNMENT:
http://testrad.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/TESTRAD-Outline-Proposal-19-July-2013.pdf








[/url]
12135_105_Aerial_Britannia by danwells2, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
indicative-access-routes by danwells2, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hed_Kandi

SE9 said:


> The project:



Is this a new build or a renovation?


----------



## Bligh

The new American embassy will look beautiful. Very nice development for the Nine Elms area. 

And yes, the UK is the US' closest Ally - London and Britain is a haven for the US in numerous ways. 

Either way the embassy will look stunning. Love the facades.


----------



## Autostädter

To be honest, it makes me a bit mad to see this proposal. See what they did to us! We gave them a prime site in Berlin and they just built a cheap listening post: 
http://www.maler.org/files/2011/11/Amerikanische-Botschaft-Berlin.jpg

The UK, not much better btw:
http://www.publicdiplomacy.de/wp-content/uploads/britische-botschaft-berlin.jpg


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ Shitty shit for "third class partners"


----------



## LondonFox

No, we like the Germans. The French are third class partners


----------



## Iapetus

Autostädter said:


> The UK, not much better btw:
> http://www.publicdiplomacy.de/wp-content/uploads/britische-botschaft-berlin.jpg


The British embassy in Berlin is even worse in person. The only redeeming feature is that large flag that juts out into the street.


----------



## SE9

*Hertsmere Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108843482

Official website: http://hertsmerehouse.co.uk/


Plans have been announced to build Europe's tallest residential tower:

- *Financial Times:* Canary Wharf to see Europe’s tallest residential tower

- *Bloomberg:* London’s Canary Wharf to Get U.K.’s Tallest Residential Tower

- *The Guardian:* New Canary Wharf tower signals shift in London property market

- *Construction Enquirer:* Race gathers pace to build first Canary Wharf resi tower


Project facts


Height: 237m


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


Apartments: 714


Developer: Ryan Corporation


----------



## Elster

Yep,seems london for the win,beating bureaucracy better than any western cities


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ FANTASTIC news.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Iapetus said:


> The British embassy in Berlin is even worse in person. The only redeeming feature is that large flag that juts out into the street.


Given it's location, they had to have a design that fitted in with the period architecture surrounding it, so they couldn't have built anything architecturally exciting even if they'd wanted to.

..same goes for the American embassy.

For their new London embassy, it's being built in a re-generation area, therefore the design was pretty much unrestricted in its scope.


----------



## SE9

*iCity London* | Stratford City E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798922

Official website: http://icitylondon.com/


Plans for the iCity tech hub in the Olympic Park have been submitted for approval:

- *Tech City News:* iCITY reveals plans for Olympic Park – 7500 jobs promised

- *The Wharf:* Stunning pics of iCity proposal for Olympic Park

- *Architects Journal:* Hawkins\Brown reveals new iCity designs

- *Property Week:* iCITY submits Olympic Park plans


Project facts:


Cost: £355 million ($570m)


Jobs: 7,500


Completion: 2018


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

SE9 said:


> *Hertsmere Tower* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108843482
> 
> Official website: http://hertsmerehouse.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Plans have been announced to build Europe's tallest residential tower:
> 
> - *Financial Times:* Canary Wharf to see Europe’s tallest residential tower
> 
> - *Bloomberg:* London’s Canary Wharf to Get U.K.’s Tallest Residential Tower
> 
> - *The Guardian:* New Canary Wharf tower signals shift in London property market
> 
> - *Construction Enquirer:* Race gathers pace to build first Canary Wharf resi tower
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Height: 237m
> 
> 
> Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> 
> 
> Apartments: 714
> 
> 
> Developer: Ryan Corporation


Great news and thanks for posting, although the reports say it will be 7m taller than 1 Canada Square which is 235m) so wouldn't that make it 242m? Or is that an AOD estimate?


----------



## SE9

242m AOD.


----------



## sk327

Hertsmere tower looks good but we need more renders to see the quality etc, altough I'm not really worried as it's gonna be apartments for the super-rich so it should be fine. What about the height though? I know Columbus tower was approved on the same site even though it had this height, but I thought the limit was the exact height of 1CS, was I wrong? Is it taller because it is a bit further from the airport?


----------



## 486

Hertsmere looking excellent from this vantage point...


----------



## 486

*First glimpse of Mayor's blueprint for thousands of Olympic homes*










This dazzling scene across the once derelict east London landscape is the first image of Boris Johnson’s ambitious plan for thousands of new homes and jobs at the Olympic Park.

Up to 6,800 homes across five distinct zones will be built in a bid to relieve London’s affordable housing crises, the Mayor said today.

More than 9,000 jobs will also be created including up to 5,300 at iCITY – a new hub set to become a world-leading centre for digital innovation and post-graduate education.

Building work for the first phase of homes at the newly created Chobham Manor neighborhood will begin at the start of 2014.

But Mr Johnson and the London Legacy Development Corporation are now calling for more developers to come forward to initiate a second phase which will see the neighbourhoods of East Wick and Sweetwater built.

Located on the western edge of the Park, with connections through to the creative and artistic districts of Hackney Wick and Fish Island, the two new neighbourhoods would see two primary schools, nurseries and a health centre built. Cafés, bars and gallery spaces would also pop up.

Mr Johnson said: “Our goal is to create vibrant new neighbourhoods to include a range of affordable housing choices for Londoners.

“There’s a huge need for more homes in the capital and this pressure will only increase as the city grows.

“That’s why we have found a way to accelerate the delivery of these two neighbourhoods to help people get into the homes they want more quickly.

“The development of East Wick and Sweetwater offers a tremendous opportunity for developers to be part of London’s historic Olympic site.”

New homeowners are expected to move into East Wick and Sweetwater by the end of 2016 if developers can be found, with building work carrying on until 2023.

Dennis Hone, Chief Executive of the London Legacy Development Corporation, said: “We are creating a new part of the city and these neighbourhoods will be at its heart.

“This is the next stage in the transformation of Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park and an exciting opportunity for a development partner to create two high quality new neighbourhoods.”

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/first-glimpse-of-mayors-blueprint-for-thousands-of-olympic-homes-8941155.html


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

486 said:


> Up to 6,800 homes across five distinct zones will be built in a bid to relieve London’s affordable housing crises, the Mayor said today.


6,800...that'll house 10,000 people at most, London's population is growing at 100,000+ a year.

Drop in the ocean, as they say.


----------



## Bligh

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> 6,800...that'll house 10,000 people at most, London's population is growing at 100,000+ a year.
> 
> Drop in the ocean, as they say.


You have a good point...

But I'm sure this is just one project of many.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Bligh said:


> But I'm sure this is just one project of many.


Except it isn't....you may have noticed this residential building boom is for overseas investors/millionaires

indigenous Londoners just get the affordable leftovers.

Short term it maybe nice, in the long term...trouble, big trouble.


----------



## El_Greco

Even affordable isn't affordable.


----------



## Core Rising

*Motel One Minories* | City of London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108859371#post108859371

Official website: http://www.mcaleer-rushe.co.uk/project/motel-one-minories/

Project facts


Height: 53m


Floors: 17


Hotel Rooms: 291


Developer: McAleer & Rushe Group


Architect: Mackay and Partners















































February 2013










November 2013


----------



## Loathing

You guys tend to over-blow the property thing so much on this forum. Prices are still at about 2008 levels, which means effectively in 6 years we haven't seen ANY increase in the price of property. And that's despite the huge influx of people, and the added demand that entails.

Prices for normal homes aren't any higher in London than other major cities. 

Increasing the supply really won't affect the prices of normal homes. Building lots of new homes is great for other reasons, but if you're expecting it to make housing any more affordable then you're mistaken.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Core Rising said:


> Project facts
> 
> 
> Height: 53m
> 
> 
> Floors: 17
> 
> 
> Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> 
> 
> Hotel Rooms: 291



£1 billion for a 53m, 300 room hotel.....*BULLSHIT*


----------



## Core Rising

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> £1 billion for a 53m, 300 room hotel.....*BULLSHIT*


Edited, my mistake.


----------



## Bligh

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Except it isn't....you may have noticed this residential building boom is for overseas investors/millionaires
> 
> indigenous Londoners just get the affordable leftovers.
> 
> Short term it maybe nice, in the long term...trouble, big trouble.


I know... it's not a good situation. But its the situation we are in. London will have to expand one way or another. It will end up swallowing up parts of Essex, Kent, Hertfordshire, and more and urbanize areas inbetween towns and the outskirts of the City - for example Urban housing will be built around green belt's inbetween a town like Basildon and Upminster thus expanding London and keeping rail routes. It's quite logical but will take some years to happen.


----------



## Quicksilver

Bligh said:


> I know... it's not a good situation. But its the situation we are in. London will have to expand one way or another. It will end up swallowing up parts of Essex, Kent, Hertfordshire, and more and urbanize areas inbetween towns and the outskirts of the City - for example Urban housing will be built around green belt's inbetween a town like Basildon and Upminster thus expanding London and keeping rail routes. It's quite logical but will take some years to happen.


Agree. I live near Cambridge and all small towns with 50-60 min rail links to London are booming around me with constructions next to railway stations are just being phenomenal. Let's take St.Neots, used to be a small market town in the past but now it will double its population to about 60,000 in the next 10-15 years all due to huge construction project next to its railway station with fast link to London (King Cross) in just 50 min. I believe the majority of those new population will work in London as there aren't many new jobs opportunities exists around St. Neots. In one way, this way is also much better as people can afford proper 3-4 bed family homes for the fraction of price of what they would pay in London. And even with expensive rail fare it would work out cheaper than leaving in London. I guess this is the way things moving forward anyway.


----------



## SE9

*Tribeca Square* | Elephant and Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469892

Official website: http://www.delancey.com/tribeca-square.html


Tribeca Square has started construction: Tribeca Square: work starts on New Kent Road homes, cinema & supermarket










via London SE1


Project facts


Height: 76m


Floors: 23


Homes: 262


Student residences: 272


----------



## SE9

*Oxo Tower* | South Bank SE1

The famous lighting scheme of the Oxo Tower has been temporarily modified, to promote the release of Sony's PS4:

- *The Telegraph:* PS4 launch: London's OXO Tower gets PlayStation makeover

- *Evening Standard:* South Bank's OXO Tower decked out with PlayStation symbols for PS4 launch


----------



## SE9

*Westfield Croydon* £1bn shopping mall | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://thecroydonpartnership.com/


Plans for the Westfield Croydon shopping centre have been recommended for approval:

- *The Australian:* Westfield backed on London plans for AUS$1.7bn mall overhaul

- *Croydon Advertiser:* Whitgift Centre revamp should get go-ahead, council officers say


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


Retail space: 200,000m²


Developers: Westfield and Hammerson


----------



## YMCM

*London to get its own domain name in 2014* 

For example www.worldcapital.london

_Businesses, individuals and organisations in the capital will be able to apply first for web addresses with '.london' suffix_









_City Hall in London, lit up to celebrate the new domain name. Photograph: Mayor of London_

London is to become one of the first cities in the world with its own domain name, when ".london" launches in 2014.

The city has been awarded the right to its own top level domain (TLD) name by ICANN, the US-based organisation which oversees the internet.

London-based businesses, individuals and organisations will be able to apply first for web addresses on the new domain from spring 2014. Some of the "tens of thousands" of businesses that have already expressed an interest include Selfridges and Carnaby Street.

"Adopting the .london suffix will enable organisations to more closely associate themselves with our great city’s powerful global brand," says mayor Boris Johnson. "This is also an excellent opportunity to expand London’s digital presence, which in turn is set to generate funds to invest back into the city."

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/15/london-domain-name-2014-businesses


----------



## YMCM

*One Commercial Street* | Algate | 84m | 21 fl | T/O

by *potto*


----------



## hugh

Re 'Tribeca Square' - ridiculous name for a London project.


----------



## YMCM

hugh said:


> Re '*Tribeca* Square' - ridiculous name for a London project.


It is the name of a neighbourhood in Lower Manhattan, New York City. Jay Z even used it in his song. 

_Yeah, yeah, I'ma up at Brooklyn, now I'm down in *Tribeca*
Right next to De Niro, but I'll be hood forever
I'm the new Sinatra, and since I made it here
I can make it anywhere, yeah, they love me everywhere_


----------



## Loathing

We all know where Tribeca is, that's exactly the point why it's a bloody stupid name for a development in _London_.


----------



## YMCM

*Riverlight* | Wandsworth | U/C


Riverlight u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


GPJ_4061 by glynpj, on Flickr


GPJ_4163 by glynpj, on Flickr


----------



## YMCM

Battersea Power Station £8bn redevelopment ($13bn) | Nine Elms | U/C


Model of planned Battersea Power Station redevelopment by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Model of planned Battersea Power Station redevelopment by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## YMCM

Providence Tower | Tower Hamlets | 136m | 44 fl | U/C









by *chest*


----------



## Birmingham

Yeah it's silly. We all know a heron is a fish stealing bird too. That Canada is in north America and the gherkin is a shitty vegetable.


----------



## hseugut

Nice stuff in London


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Westfield Croydon* £1bn shopping mall | Croydon CR0
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546
> 
> Official website: http://thecroydonpartnership.com/
> 
> 
> Plans for the Westfield Croydon shopping centre have been recommended for approval:
> 
> - *The Australian:* Westfield backed on London plans for AUS$1.7bn mall overhaul
> 
> - *Croydon Advertiser:* Whitgift Centre revamp should get go-ahead, council officers say
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> 
> 
> Retail space: 200,000m²
> 
> 
> Developers: Westfield and Hammerson


Do you know how Westfield Croydon will measure up to Westfields Stratford and Shepherds Bush (before and after SB's proposed extension)?


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> Do you know how Westfield Croydon will measure up to Westfields Stratford and Shepherds Bush (before and after SB's proposed extension)?



- *Westfield London (after extension):* 205,000m²

- *Westfield Croydon:* 200,000m²

- *Westfield Stratford:* 175,000m²

- *Westfield London:* 150,000m²


----------



## hugh

YMCM said:


> It is the name of a neighbourhood in Lower Manhattan, New York City ...


Precisely.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

hugh said:


> Precisely.


So..New York has Greenwich, Chelsea, Soho.


----------



## hugh

DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> So..New York has Greenwich, Chelsea, Soho.


Yes, it does, but those are older. For a London project to call itself 'Tribeca' - in the early 21st century - smacks of looking over your shoulder (forget the fact that much of the architecture in Tribeca is from the 19th century). It's naff.


----------



## Loathing

Tribeca is also a contraction of Triangle Below Canal (Street). That only makes sense in the specific context.

But, yes, as Hugh mentioned, it's incredibly naff to import a name from another city just for marketing purposes.


----------



## SE9

This occurs across the world. Article earlier this year in Canada's _The Globe and Mail_: Using London to sell a Toronto condo - it’s a stretch


----------



## Birmingham

hugh said:


> Yes, it does, but those are older. For a London project to call itself 'Tribeca' - in the early 21st century - smacks of looking over your shoulder (forget the fact that much of the architecture in Tribeca is from the 19th century). It's naff.


No it doesn't. It's simply a name :lol:


----------



## Langur

Tribeca is a naff name, but then cities often reference others. Near me there are streets called Moscow Road and St Petersburg Place, perhaps because the Russian Embassy is close by? In Paris there's a cluster of streets named after foreign cities, and also a rather grand Hotel le Bristol. In London we have Cafe de Paris, Canada Square, and a developer called the Manhattan Loft Corporation. Holborn is known in property circles as "Midtown". I think Londoners get prickly when it's New York because it implies that we're provincials, apeing our glamorous rival across the pond. (Presumably as New York was when it long ago named Greenwich, Chelsea, Soho/SoHo, Brighton, and of course New York itself, after originals in the mother country.) However it's understandable why a high-rise building might channel Manhattan, especially with this kind of brick facade that's so common there. (Or at least brick-coloured.)


----------



## SE9

All things considered, it's a fairly minor project that the developers wished to tag with a catchy name, nothing more. 

One Canada Square, Baltimore Tower, Providence Tower, Manhattan Loft Gardens (etc), it's nothing new or particularly noteworthy.


----------



## hugh

SE9 said:


> This occurs across the world. Article earlier this year in Canada's _The Globe and Mail_: Using London to sell a Toronto condo - it’s a stretch



Pretty amusing reference to London being London and Toronto and Toledo OH.


----------



## SE9

* Foreign embassies say goodbye to London's chicest districts*
Agence France Presse
15 November 2013


----------



## onerob

Construction work at London Bridge station.


----------



## Pennypacker

SE9 said:


> All things considered, it's a fairly minor project that the developers wished to tag with a catchy name, nothing more.
> 
> One Canada Square, Baltimore Tower, Providence Tower, Manhattan Loft Gardens (etc), it's nothing new or particularly noteworthy.


Those developments were all named after the land/plots they stood on. Which were so named due to the shipping links with those cities/countries. Little bit different to appropriating the name of a trendy district of another city apropos of nothing.


----------



## onerob

*Hertsmere Tower*

Not sure if this is one of the already proposed towers, or a new one.



















Proposed height to be 7m taller than One Canada Square.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108853693

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/nov/15/canary-wharf-highest-building-hertsmere-tower-tom-ryan

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/nov/15/canary-wharf-tower-london-property-market


----------



## JimB

Pennypacker said:


> Those developments were all named after the land/plots they stood on. Which were so named due to the shipping links with those cities/countries. Little bit different to appropriating the name of a trendy district of another city apropos of nothing.


True.

But a private property company naming an unimportant building after an area of another city, purely for marketing purposes, is still a trifling matter.

If we were talking about London itself naming a substantial area after Tribeca then, yes, that would have been "naff".


----------



## AngrySlob

onerob said:


> Not sure if this is one of the already proposed towers, or a new one.


This is what the Columbus Tower is now? Boooooo!!


----------



## Strykr

How is the historic preservation situation in London? Does the city have landmarked districts?


----------



## hugh

Strykr said:


> How is the historic preservation situation in London? Does the city have landmarked districts?


There are pretty stringent rules, criteria, re new construction in London, though those have become more relaxed in recent years.


----------



## SE9

onerob said:


> Not sure if this is one of the already proposed towers, or a new one.


...



SE9 said:


> *Hertsmere Tower* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108843482
> 
> Official website: http://hertsmerehouse.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Plans have been announced to build Europe's tallest residential tower:
> 
> - *Financial Times:* Canary Wharf to see Europe’s tallest residential tower
> 
> - *Bloomberg:* London’s Canary Wharf to Get U.K.’s Tallest Residential Tower
> 
> - *The Guardian:* New Canary Wharf tower signals shift in London property market
> 
> - *Construction Enquirer:* Race gathers pace to build first Canary Wharf resi tower
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Height: 237m
> 
> 
> Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> 
> 
> Apartments: 714
> 
> 
> Developer: Ryan Corporation


----------



## SE9

Pennypacker said:


> Those developments were all named after the land/plots they stood on. Which were so named due to the shipping links with those cities/countries. Little bit different to appropriating the name of a trendy district of another city apropos of nothing.


No they weren't; Manhattan Loft Gardens have no relation to Manhattan, named so because of the developer. Canada Square was named so because of the developer. Baltimore Wharf has no relation to Baltimore and the name was picked by the developer.


----------



## SE9

Strykr said:


> How is the historic preservation situation in London? Does the city have landmarked districts?


London has layers of regulations that safeguard historic districts, noteworthy buildings and various noteworthy views.

For example, the City of Westminster has 56 conservation areas: http://www.westminster.gov.uk/servi...ing/conservationlistedbuildings/areaprofiles/


----------



## SE9

onerob said:


> Construction work at London Bridge station.


Cannot wait until London Bridge station and the associated Thameslink works are complete, being from this side of the city.


----------



## RobH

Ditto, means the station is out of use for me for a year or so, but looking forward to the improvements.


----------



## SE9

I'm guessing you're on the North Kent Line? That'll be a nuisance in the coming years.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/











The latest at Lexicon, taken by forumer stevekeiretsu:


Lexicon tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lexicon u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/











The latest at Canaletto, taken by forumer stevekeiretsu::


Canaletto u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Canaletto u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

YMCM said:


> Battersea Power Station £8bn redevelopment ($13bn) | Nine Elms | U/C
> 
> 
> Model of planned Battersea Power Station redevelopment by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Model of planned Battersea Power Station redevelopment by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Whats costing so much money?


----------



## SE9

Dmerdude said:


> Whats costing so much money?


The redevelopment of a dilapidated power station and the vacant land around it into a high spec, starchitect designed mini district.


----------



## SE9

*Diamond Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

The Diamond Tower proposal has been given an additional 2 floors, giving it a total of 60 floors and 220m in height:


----------



## hugh

Not a bad looking tower, in a cursory way, a sort of latter day Centrepoint-Tour Montparnasse fusion.


----------



## Clique

The Canary Wharf boom and local jobs

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/122d3106-...l?siteedition=uk&siteedition=uk#axzz2ktWtI8nP


----------



## PortoNuts

Diamond Tower :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Hertsmere Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108843482

Official website: http://hertsmerehouse.co.uk/


Larger render of the newly proposed Hertsmere Tower:


----------



## 486

*Grand opening of Tate Britain after its three-year £45m transformation*




























The three-year £45 million transformation of Tate Britain will be formally unveiled to the public tomorrow.

It completes the revamp of the gallery that started with the opening of 10 new galleries and a complete re-hang of the collection in May.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/grand-opening-of-tate-britain-after-its-threeyear-45m-transformation-8946541.html


----------



## PortoNuts

Isn't it the new BNP Paribas London HQ in the first pic? 

*King's Cross Central*

by *potto*.


----------



## Birmingham

2015 is going to be he'll of a year for canary wharf.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lincoln Plaza*

*@chest*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London office building to hit 10-year high in 2014*
> 
> *Next year will see the largest amount of office space constructed in central London for a decade, a new report has said.*
> 
> Deloitte Real Estate’s winter 2013 London Crane Survey said 6.6m sq ft of office space will complete next year in the capital’s main markets, such as the City and West End, and 2m sq ft of this space has already been let.
> 
> The report said there had been marked increased in occupiers pre-letting offices under construction. Only a third of space built during Q3 and Q3 2013 was available to let, whereas nearly three-quarters of new central London office space was unlet when completed a year earlier.
> 
> The study predicted demand for space would push up rents and therefore entice developers to begin new office schemes in the next six to 12 months.
> 
> The volume of London office space under construction fell by 1 per cent to 9.7m sq ft during Q2 and Q3 compared with Deloitte’s previous report published in summer 2013.
> 
> However, the amount of space completed was the highest for three years at 2.6m sq ft and 28 new schemes were started in the six-month period since the previous survey.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...g-to-hit-10-year-high-in-2014/8655291.article


----------



## LondonFox

And yet with all this office space needed.... still no Pinnacle.


----------



## Clique

Good to see many quality buildings are going up in London and IMHO London would have Europe's untouchable skyline if all of it's towers were built at a dedicated location.


----------



## Birmingham

That's the beauty with future London. Alongside all the clusters in one view it will have 4 or 5 top skylines on their own. Canary wharf for me is the one to watch. Unbelievable amount of proposals for a European city.


----------



## JimB

LondonFox said:


> I work in post production as an editor, in fact, just down the road from Pinewood. And i can tell you that Pinewood does indeed have a great deal of post facilities, not just pre production. So his comment does hold some weight.
> 
> In fact, London as a whole is the global centre for post production in movies. The majority of Hollywood films are in fact 'created' (put together, edited, colour treated, SFX, sound mixed)... in London.


I also work in the film industry.

And you're right that Pinewood does have post production facilities.

But, to be pedantic, it's still wrong to say that Pinewood "created" any movie. It is merely a facility which creators can use.


----------



## JimB

Birmingham said:


> I hope this gets approval.
> 
> *I really see London rivalling Hollywood* over the next decade with this expansion, the new paramount theme park and huge investment in the digital and creative sectors across the city.


Will never happen.

We have very skilled artists and technicians.

We even have good facilities (though on nothing like the same scale as LA).

But London doesn't have film money.

It doesn't have the vast majority of film stars.

And it doesn't have the weather.

EDIT: that's probably enough off topic chat from me!


----------



## 486

*Cyclists and pedestrians would share the first new Thames footbridge built in a decade*



















A bridge over the Thames which would be shared by pedestrians and cyclists is set to be given planning permission today.

The white steel Diamond Jubilee Footbridge with its arched gull shape would link Battersea and Chelsea Harbour. It has been given the go-ahead by Wandsworth council. Hammersmith & Fulham councillors are due to approve the plans for the north side. The Greater London Authority must give final consent, but if it goes through and funding is secured, construction could begin next winter.

The bridge, by architect Chris Medland of local firm One-World Design, would be built “at no cost to the taxpayer,” according to the design statement. Instead the £22 million cost would be met by corporate sponsorship paying for “naming rights”.

To get the project off the ground, initial funding has been raised by a consortium of Palace Investments and Hotel Rafayel, who are working with Mr Medland’s practice. The last footbridges built in London were the Golden Jubilee Bridges in 2002 — either side of Hungerford Bridge linking Charing Cross and Southbank — and the Millennium Bridge in 2000, between St Paul’s and Tate Modern.

An even more ambitious £150 million “garden bridge” by Thomas Heatherwick is planned up-river at Temple and is under public consultation. It is proposed that the Diamond Jubilee Footbridge would run alongside the existing Battersea Railway Bridge. The new structure, made of steel on top of concrete pillars, would be painted white to “convey a sense of elegance and lightness”.

The bridge would be illuminated at night with extra safety features, including lighting tracking people’s movement using sensors.

Mr Medland said he hoped the bridge would give commuters good access to Imperial Wharf station in Fulham and ease pressure on Clapham Junction station.

There will be no segregated cycle lanes. The design brief states: “As with the Thames Path, cyclists and pedestrians share the same surface, encouraging cyclist to slow down. Mutual consideration and awareness of each other is emphasised over segregation.”

Mr Medland envisages a similar corporate deal to those struck for bicycle hire and the Thames cablecar, possibly with branded decking.

It is predicted that the bridge would be used by “at least one million” people a year.

Mr Medland said: “It will join together two riverside areas that are burgeoning with bars, restaurants and hotels, so people can come up here to visit this area rather than it just be somewhere to live.”

Nicholas Botterill, leader of Hammersmith & Fulham council, said: “A new bridge has the potential to give the south of our borough a real boost by improving the local economy, bringing jobs to the area and making transport links better and faster.”

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/cyclists-and-pedestrians-would-share-the-first-new-thames-footbridge-built-in-a-decade-8951030.html


----------



## SE9

*One Lime Street Square* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916










A crane has been installed on site. Photos taken today by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Marble Arch Tower redevelopment* | Marylebone W1

Official website: http://www.marblearchtower.co.uk/ 


Plans have been announced to demolish Marble Arch Tower and construct a £520 million development in its place:

- *Evening Standard:* Ageing Marble Arch Tower to be replaced with flats worth up to £18million

- *Construction Enquirer:* £520m London Marble Arch scheme unveiled


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Photos update taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Photos update taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Street* | Marylebone W1

Official website: http://www.66-chilternstreet.co.uk/


66 Chiltern Street was approved by the City of Westminster:


----------



## Birmingham

Great updates.easier than liking all your posts.


----------



## hugh

SE9, cheers for the updates. If I remember rightly, this might be the third revamping/reworking of the Chiltern Street building.


----------



## SE9

No problem guys. 

The original plan was to redevelop 66 Chiltern Street for the second time, the first instance being in the 1980s. The amended plan which was approved now involves the demolition of the existing building and the construction of a new one.


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490127

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Imperial College London have this month released a promotional video for their £1 billion ($1.6bn) new campus, Imperial West:


----------



## hugh

SE9 said:


> No problem guys.
> 
> The original plan was to redevelop 66 Chiltern Street for the second time, the first instance being in the 1980s. The amended plan which was approved now involves the demolition of the existing building and the construction of a new one.


Thanks for the info - now I think about it - perhaps we discussed this a while back.


----------



## JimB

486 said:


> *Cyclists and pedestrians would share the first new Thames footbridge built in a decade*


Underwhelming design, IMO.


----------



## Birmingham

JimB said:


> Will never happen.
> 
> We have very skilled artists and technicians.
> 
> We even have good facilities (though on nothing like the same scale as LA).
> 
> But London doesn't have film money.
> 
> It doesn't have the vast majority of film stars.
> 
> And it doesn't have the weather.
> 
> EDIT: that's probably enough off topic chat from me!


I'm not sure I would agree with most of that. 

The first article highlights London is home to 6 of the top 8 special effects companies in the world.

*"The special effects square mile of Soho has six of the eight most successful visual effects companies in the world". *

Film London has offered huge cash incentives and tax benefits to attract more investment and it's working. 

It doesn't have the vast majority of film stars? One I think that's irrelevant as people travel. Also Britain has a giant pool of actors and actresses where as the best of the rest visit London and film in London on a constant basis. 

Yes it doesn't have the weather but you don't film entire films in the sun - even if it is a sun based film you have studio's. That's also irrelevant in most part. 

Films like London Fields released in 2014 indicate how money is being thrown at the "London" brand to sell movies and make money. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24675154
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/oct/20/natalie-portman-thor-london-film

But - off topic so we'll leave it.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates SE9.


----------



## JimB

Birmingham said:


> I'm not sure I would agree with most of that.
> 
> The first article highlights London is home to 6 of the top 8 special effects companies in the world.
> 
> *"The special effects square mile of Soho has six of the eight most successful visual effects companies in the world". *
> 
> Film London has offered huge cash incentives and tax benefits to attract more investment and it's working.
> 
> It doesn't have the vast majority of film stars? One I think that's irrelevant as people travel. Also Britain has a giant pool of actors and actresses where as the best of the rest visit London and film in London on a constant basis.
> 
> Yes it doesn't have the weather but you don't film entire films in the sun - even if it is a sun based film you have studio's. That's also irrelevant in most part.
> 
> Films like London Fields released in 2014 indicate how money is being thrown at the "London" brand to sell movies and make money.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24675154
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/oct/20/natalie-portman-thor-london-film
> 
> But - off topic so we'll leave it.


Yes. Off topic.

But suffice to say that, as someone who has worked for 25 years in the film industry in both London and LA, there is no chance that London will be overtaking Hollywood as the world's mecca of film production anytime soon. Certainly not in my lifetime.


----------



## UK86

It's not necessarily true about London 'not having a film star & acting base', it's actually something that is in quite an abundance. You're quite right about London not being anything like L.A. in terms of being a mecca of cinema, however it probably is second to L.A. and growing. Hollywood stars like working outside of Hollywood because it gives them a fresh perspective on working in a different place, it can be a much needed breathing space, my friend has worked at Pinewood and Warner Bros Leavesden. This is what I've heard from him anyway. London wants to grow and it is often working in conjunction with Hollywood Studios to develop infrastructure and studio space.


----------



## Birmingham

JimB said:


> Yes. Off topic.
> 
> But suffice to say that, as someone who has worked for 25 years in the film industry in both London and LA, there is no chance that London will be overtaking Hollywood as the world's mecca of film production anytime soon. Certainly not in my lifetime.


Nobody said "overtake" - "rival" was the word used.


----------



## JimB

UK86 said:


> It's *not necessarily true about London 'not having a film star & acting base*', it's actually something that is in quite an abundance. You're quite right about London not being anything like L.A. in terms of being a mecca of cinema, however it probably is second to L.A. and growing. Hollywood stars like working outside of Hollywood because it gives them a fresh perspective on working in a different place, it can be a much needed breathing space, my friend has worked at Pinewood and Warner Bros Leavesden. This is what I've heard from him anyway. London wants to grow and it is often working in conjunction with Hollywood Studios to develop infrastructure and studio space.


I didn't say that London doesn't have a base. Clearly it does.

But it has nothing like the numbers of A, B or even C and D listers that LA has.

As to working in conjunction with Hollywood studios, that's something that has been happening since the 70's, when the pound was weak, the dollar strong, working in Britain was therefore comparatively cheap and Lucas and Spielberg brought the likes of Star Wars and Indiana Jones to these shores.



Birmingham said:


> Nobody said "overtake" - "rival" was the word used.


It won't rival LA either.

Not in terms of scale. There is a vast difference between the number of people working in film in LA and London and a vast difference between the amount of film production ongoing at any one time.


----------



## PortoNuts

Massive...

The CW pics are :drool: as always.


----------



## PortoNuts

Another beast. :cheers:



SE9 said:


> *New Bondway* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862
> 
> Official website: http://www.newbondway.co.uk/
> 
> 
> The first images of New Bondway, a new residential tower proposed for the Nine Elms area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine Elms context:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Crossrail*



Spam King said:


> North Woolwich to Plumstead tunnel portal. November 15th
> 
> North Woolwich to Plumstead tunnel portal. by Grant Silvester, on Flickr
> 
> The slope down begins to the North Woolwich Portal.
> 
> The slope down begins to the North Woolwich Portal. by Grant Silvester, on Flickr
> 
> Crossrail at Silvertown
> 
> Crossrail at Silvertown by Grant Silvester, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Crossrail at Silvertown by Grant Silvester, on Flickr


----------



## potto

JimB said:


> That's great.
> 
> But how much of it, do you think, is likely to happen? We've all seen, before now, grand plans that never come to fruition. Is there a chance that a lot of the high rises will be dumbed down and sized down?


the overall wider area of Vauxhall (that render), Nine Elms (US embassy), Battersea (Power Station) is abuzz with actual construction unlike say the Greenwich Peninsular and Elephant & Castle due to its proximity to Chelsea. Most of the projects shown in the renders have planning permission. We will know for sure next year!


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

80268904


----------



## 350Z

^ London is such an incredible city that is always changing, growing, developing, and adding many great modern architectures right next to the great classic buildings. Southwark and East London are also changing at a rapid speed. I guess these areas will be unrecognisable when i come to London next summer. :bow:


----------



## sk327

^ oh no, SO143 alert!


----------



## gehenaus

sk327 said:


> ^ oh no, SO143 alert!


Am I missing something? Who is SO143?


----------



## 350Z

sk327 said:


> ^ oh no, SO143 alert!


What do you mean?


----------



## Bligh

Wow that "New Bondway" tower is impressive. Nine Elms is really going to be something special.

What I love is that the Nine Elms future skyline will probably become quite popular with tourists, mostly because it is visible from Westminster Bridge and the South Bank (near the London Eye). Great news.


----------



## SE9

*Westfield Croydon* £1bn shopping mall | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://thecroydonpartnership.com/


Plans for the Westfield Croydon shopping centre have been approved by Croydon Council:

- *Evening Standard:* Westfield/Hammerson's £1bn redevelopment of Croydon's Whitgift Centre approved by Croydon Council


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


Retail space: 200,000m²


Developers: Westfield and Hammerson

CGI flythrough:






Renders:


----------



## 486

*Crossrail and HS2 superhub will bring £6bn boost to London*










Boris Johnson is to set up an Olympic-style regeneration agency to transform a rundown area into a thriving new district and deliver a £6 billion economic boost to London.

The Mayor wants to use Crossrail links and the planned HS2 route — which will converge at Old Oak Common — to spur the creation of 80,000 homes and 20,000 jobs.

By 2025 a “mini-Manhattan” of skyscrapers and apartments will shoot up around the station in north-west London. The Mayoral Development Corporation in Old Oak Common, known as MDC, will have the same powers that are being used to create a Games legacy in Stratford. It will begin planning work next year at the semi-industrial 195-acre site north of Wormwood Scrubs and Westway. The establishment of an MDC is subject to London Assembly approval.

Old Oak Common is set to become London’s rail “superhub” within a decade, serving 250,000 passengers or the equivalent of Waterloo station. Deputy mayor for planning Sir Edward Lister is masterminding the plan to use these enhanced rail links as a spur to regeneration such as that achieved around King’s Cross station.

The Mayor believes that HS2 bosses have failed to attract private investment, both at Old Oak Common and the high-speed line’s London terminus at Euston, and wants to lead the way.

Sir Edward told the Standard: “The big opportunity from HS2 is regeneration, and this must not be missed. In London, Old Oak Common and Euston can be made into an entirely new city quarters delivering tens of thousands of homes and jobs for Londoners but only if we get the HS2 design and funding correct.”

The MDC will be charged with improving other transport links in the area which is poorly connected, building new roads and bridges.

The development will be funded through borrowing against enhanced land values which it is predicted will eventually be in line with Kensington & Chelsea. A levy will be charged on local businesses, creating a template for other schemes along HS2.

The MDC — the first such body since the Olympics — will also hand the Mayor planning powers over the entire Old Oak Common site which straddles the boroughs of Hammersmith & Fulham, Ealing and Brent.

The Mayor has presented HS2 bosses with a list of transport demands to maximise the benefits of Old Oak Common. It wants ministers to fund a new Overground station; to create a £25 million link with the existing West Coast mainline and to fund new roads, pathways and cycle routes.

Isabel Dedring, deputy mayor for transport, said: “By stripping the cost out of HS2, we also risk stripping out the big increase in land values it can create, the very thing that can play a major role in funding the project.

“If we get this right, Old Oak Common could be the next King’s Cross-St Pancras of the west for London.”

A City Hall study into Old Oak Common has recommended: “A new metropolitan destination connected to existing public transport hubs and development opportunities and exploiting the assets of the Grand Union Canal and Wormwood Scrubs; overcoming severance and creating a coherent and legible street network; and optimising development, which may include some tall buildings, around the transport hubs.”

The full MDC plan will be announced next month at a summit of HS2 chiefs hosted by the Mayor at City Hall.

Yesterday MPs began the process of making the laws to enable work on the £50 billion HS2 scheme to begin with the publication of a 50,000 page bill. HS2 is planned to run between London and Birmingham by 2026 and on to Manchester and Leeds by 2033.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/crossrail-and-hs2-superhub-will-bring-6bn-boost-to-london-8964438.html


----------



## JimB

486 said:


> By 2025 a “mini-Manhattan” of skyscrapers and apartments will shoot up around the station in north-west London.


Forgive the pedantry but it does annoy me when lazy journalists refer to anything north of the Thames as north London.

This site is in west London - possibly even west central, at a stretch. But not northwest. In terms of latitude, Old Oak Common is on a level with Regents Park.


----------



## Birmingham

Is London comparable to the boom in Toronto? Skywards that is?


----------



## Rational Plan

Birmingham said:


> Is London comparable to the boom in Toronto? Skywards that is?


No way, and that's fine. High rise residential is relatively rare in London and has only recently begun to change.


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> Forgive the pedantry but it does annoy me when lazy journalists refer to anything north of the Thames as north London.
> 
> This site is in west London - possibly even west central, at a stretch. But not northwest. In terms of latitude, Old Oak Common is on a level with Regents Park.


I always thought that Old Oak Common is in north-west London.


----------



## Loathing

SE9 said:


> I always thought that Old Oak Common is in north-west London.


The postcode is NW10.


----------



## JimB

Loathing said:


> The postcode is NW10.


I don't care what the postcode says!

I prefer to go by the actual location.


----------



## onerob

From the One Lime Street Square thread.

The very beginning of demolition work:


----------



## kerouac1848

JimB said:


> I don't care what the postcode says!
> 
> I prefer to go by the actual location.


It can definitely be grouped under NW London. WJ and Kensal are and they're walkable from this site. Park Royal is also NW London, and most of the wider OOC opportunity actually refers to that area.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/










Update taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/











Update taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Does anyone know the name of the other recently approved tower that will sit close to it? I can't remember name or location.. but it has a big footprint and sort of a 'modern gothic' look if I remember correctly.


Yeah I believe thats "Gotham City", it's formal name being "40 Leadenhall Street".

Pictures like so;


















Beautiful tower. Reminds me a little of the Rockefella Center in NYC


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538

Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/


Aldgate Tower update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Kenwood House* | Hampstead NW3

Official website: http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/properties/kenwood/


Kenwood House reopens today after a 10 month renovation:

- *The Telegraph:* Kenwood House: A restored Neoclassic

- *Evening Standard:* Kenwood House to reopen after £5.95m repair job is finished


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/











Cranes of Providence Tower. Groundworks are ongoing:


Blackwall Tunnel Ventilation & Ontario Towers by pixelhut, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Bligh said:


> Yeah I believe thats "Gotham City", it's formal name being "40 Leadenhall Street".
> 
> Pictures like so;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tower. Reminds me a little of the Rockefella Center in NYC





Yes that's the one! 

Is this a certain build?


----------



## sk327

Iapetus said:


> I'm quite sceptical of the Scalpel from renderings produced thus far. Hope I turn out to be wrong but it looks like a bit of an undignified mess.


I know what you mean, but I think it will turn out to be one of those towers that are far superior in reality, can't wait for it!! :banana:


----------



## AngrySlob

I kind of feel the Gotham City proposal is really important for the cluster now, in that it helps tone down the quirkiness of it. It will certainly complement the Scalpel well. I'm still hoping that Spam building (or whatever it is called) isn't built. It's terrible and it'll have a negative impact on St Mary's Axe for sure.


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Yes that's the one!
> 
> Is this a certain build?


Well I believe Henderson Global Investors are leading the project... in all honesty I think this will get approved in no time. 

20 FS and the Leadenhall are being built at the same time. I believe that The Scalpel (which is undergoing demolition on site), 40 Leadenhall (the beast we are talking about), and 100 Bishopsgate..... aaaaand maybe the redesigned Pinnacle. 

The London Skyscraper boom is by no means over. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*US Embassy - Nine Elms*



potto said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

*Fulham Reach*


Fulham Reach u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fulham Reach u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fulham Reach u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

The Reach has come along well!


----------



## SE9

*Campaign launched to save Stirling-shortlisted eco-supermarket*
Building Design
1 December 2013










> *Architect of Sainsbury’s millennium store in Greenwich slams decision to knock it down*
> 
> The architect behind a pioneering eco-supermarket built for Sainsbury’s in the late 1990s has launched a campaign to block its demolition.
> 
> Paul Hinkin, now managing director at Black Architecture, led a team at Chetwoods Associates to design the Stirling Prize-nominated store that opened in Greenwich in 1999.
> 
> Sainsbury’s announced last year that it would be leaving the store in favour of a new larger supermarket nearby designed by Unit Architects.
> 
> It has now emerged that the old store, which won several green awards, is set to be demolished to make way for an IKEA outlet.
> 
> Writing in BD, Hinkin said the decision made him “mad as hell” and questioned the sustainability of knocking down a building after just 14 years.
> 
> Sainsbury’s is understood to have sold the site on the basis that it cannot be let to another food retailer, reducing the likelihood of finding another tenant.
> 
> Building performance consultant Doug King was lead engineer on the project. He said the decision to knock it down “defies belief” and is a “tremendous shame”.
> 
> “IKEA has described this as a sustainable development but it involves knocking down a building built to minimise the impact of retail operations,” he said.
> 
> “These property owners make headline claims about sustainability but this demonstrates that they really don’t get what sustainability is.
> 
> “This really exposes the ‘emperor’s clothes’ of the sustainable property sector.”
> 
> The store was beaten to the 2000 Stirling Prize by Alsop & Stormer’s Peckham Library.
> 
> Sainsbury’s was not available to comment.


----------



## SE9

*London garden bridge poised for £30m funding from Treasury*
Financial Times
1 December 2013​


> *George Osborne has hinted that the Treasury could contribute about £30m towards building a £150m garden bridge in London, seen by many as the capital’s answer to New York’s much-praised High Line.*
> 
> The chancellor is said to be “a big fan” of the bridge’s designer, Thomas Heatherwick, who wants to create a green meeting space spanning the Thames between Temple and London’s South Bank.
> 
> Mr Osborne discussed the bridge with Mr Heatherwick on a recent visit to China and is said by figures close to the project to have suggested a Treasury contribution of about £30m, roughly equivalent to the amount of value added tax that would be paid on its construction.
> 
> An announcement could come as early as this week’s Autumn Statement when Mr Osborne and Danny Alexander, his Liberal Democrat deputy, will set out updated plans for modernising infrastructure. The Treasury said it would not comment on “speculation”.
> 
> Mervyn Davies, former chairman of Standard Chartered bank and chairman of trustees of the project, has written to the chancellor for support saying that “it would be extraordinarily helpful if the government did chip in a bit of money”.
> 
> Lord Davies said the primary source of funding for the bridge would have to come from private donations. The trustees have rejected the idea of selling the naming rights to a corporate sponsor.
> 
> “We want it to be called the Garden Bridge 100 years from now,” he said. “It’s primarily going to be funded by private sources, but we have been asked to submit a proposal to the Treasury, which we have done.”
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

AngrySlob said:


> I kind of feel the Gotham City proposal is really important for the cluster now, in that it helps tone down the quirkiness of it. It will certainly complement the Scalpel well. I'm still hoping that Spam building (or whatever it is called) isn't built. It's terrible and it'll have a negative impact on St Mary's Axe for sure.


I believe it unlikely that the Can of Ham will be built in its consented form.


----------



## SE9

Iapetus said:


> I'm quite sceptical of the Scalpel from renderings produced thus far. Hope I turn out to be wrong but it looks like a bit of an undignified mess.


It's just about unanimously liked on the London forum:


----------



## SE9

*The London Octopus* | Chiswick W4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026217

Official website: http://www.thelondonoctopus.com/


A new promotional video has been released for the London Octopus, a consented project in west London:







Project facts


Floorspace: 4,000m²

LED screen: 2,600m²

Floors: 10


----------



## SE9

*New Design Museum* | Kensington W8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860864

Official website: http://designmuseum.org/about-us/new-design-museum


A September 2013 timelapse of construction was uploaded last week by the Design Museum:

79795299


Project facts


Cost: £80 million

Completion: 2014


----------



## SE9

*The Filaments* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=95970465

Official website: http://www.thefilaments.co.uk/


Cladding progress at The Filaments, in south west London. Photos taken yesterday by forumer stevekeiretsu:


The Filaments u/c from King George's Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The Filaments u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wandsworth Business Village and The Filaments u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wandsworth Business Village u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Those pictures above pretty much destroy that other guys argument.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Slovak developer makes London debut*
> 
> *Slovak property developer HB Reavis has bought a prime development site in the City of London for its first UK project.*
> 
> HB Reavis has paid £62.5m for the property at 33 King William Street, EC4, between Bank and London Bridge. The existing building is fully rented until June 2014 to asset management company BlackRock. But when the lease expires, the developer intends to begin demolition and construct a new office block on a speculative basis.
> 
> The site has planning consent for a new 229,755 sqft Grade A office building, which will be completed in the second half of 2016. The new nine-storey building has been designed by John Robertson Architects. HB Reavis was advised by Knight Frank and Norton Rose Fulbright.
> 
> “We see this project as a unique opportunity, with an exceptional office building in an excellent location,” said HB Reavis director Tomaš Jurdák. “Our intention is to continue investment in additional high-quality development opportunities in London into 2014. We look forward to establishing our company as an active contributor to London’s world class real estate community.”
> 
> Radim Římánek, board director of HB Reavis Group with responsibility for its UK business, added: “We have recently made a strategic decision to enter the commercial development market in London, as we strongly believe in the market’s fundamentals. Our plan here is to apply key elements of our successful integrated business model, building up a robust development portfolio and a strong local professional team.”
> 
> HB Reavis has become a leading commercial real estate developer in Slovakia, the Czech Republic, Poland and Hungary over the past 20 years. Since 1993, it has delivered more than 7 million sq ft of leasable area, including nine office projects, four shopping centres and five logistics centres. Tenants include Proctor & Gamble, T-mobile, AT&T, SwissRe, Unilever and KPMG.


http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/czech-developer-makes-london-debut


----------



## Birmingham

LondonFox said:


> Those pictures above pretty much destroy that other guys argument.


Yeah. He loses but I liked his pictures.


----------



## joey_122

Lol why is everyone on here so hostile to criticism


----------



## joey_122

I love london think its one of the best cities in the world however i think that the newer architecture could be more interesting and varried than all this new London vernacular which isnt great to be honest i wish they would be as innovative as they where in grenwhich village as they are in other projects around London maybe take some inspirations from some of the northern European cities architecture that London is lacking in


----------



## LondonFox

Because you are talking out of your bum bum.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

joey_122 said:


> London maybe take some inspirations from some of the northern European cities architecture that London is lacking in


London isn't lacking in any architectural style, it's just you're not looking in the right places.

Stop judging London, or any other city, on pictures you see on the internet.


----------



## 350Z

man, london is a huge metropolis that has almost all the things, various architecture styles and all the nationalities from all over the world. london is not that beautiful compared to other smaller european cities on the continent but london is powerful, strong, tolerant, attractive, competitive, functional, lively, and super diverse etc. many young people from france, spain, russia, eastern european countries, india, australia, many asian countries etc see london as the land of opportunity and billionaires see london as a safe heaven to invest their money and do the businesses.


----------



## SE9

joey_122 said:


> I love london think its one of the best cities in the world however i think that the newer architecture could be more interesting and varried than all this new London vernacular which isnt great to be honest i wish they would be as innovative as they where in grenwhich village as they are in other projects around London maybe *take some inspirations from some of the northern European cities architecture that London is lacking in*


Here's some photos of Kidbrooke Village, one of Europe's largest residential construction projects (€1.2 billion). It's currently around 20% complete, photos by me:


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Halton Court - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Kidbrooke Village is one of the best recent large scale residential projects in London. Everything fits perfectly.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Eagle*

*@chest*


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Norway's $815 bln oil fund buys into London property*
> 
> *Norway's $815 billion sovereign wealth fund purchased a 25 percent stake in Regent Street's 270,000 square feet Quadrant 3 building in London's West End from The Crown Estate for 97.5 million pounds, it said on Tuesday.*
> 
> The Crown Estate retained a 75 percent interest in the property and will continue to manage the asset on behalf of the partnership, it added.
> 
> The fund, commonly known as the oil fund, aims to hold 5 percent of its portfolio in real estate over time but the level is currently around 1 percent, indicating more purchases in the near term.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/03/norway-oilfund-purchase-idUSO9N09T02820131203


----------



## PortoNuts

> *George Osborne gives £30million and his seal of approval to London's Garden Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London’s Garden Bridge will draw “visitors from across the globe”, George Osborne said today as he kickstarted the fundraising appeal with £30million.*
> 
> The Chancellor gave the project his stamp of approval, along with enough funding to see it through the early procurement stages.
> 
> Mayor Boris Johnson is also putting in £30m from Transport for London, and £30 million has been pledged by private donors. The unique green space over the Thames is expected to cost £150 million.
> 
> Mr Osborne said: “London’s proposed Garden Bridge will bring a new kind of public space into the centre of our capital city, attracting visitors from across the globe and showcasing the best in British design, creativity and engineering. As well as encouraging other economic development, both north and south of the river, this money will help encourage private donations to fund the rest of the bridge itself.”
> 
> The Garden Bridge is intended to be London’s slowest river crossing, with pathways between shrubs and trees designed to encourage people to dawdle and chat. It will connect Temple and the South Bank.
> 
> The Mayor said: “Thomas Heatherwick’s garden bridge will provide a stunning new landmark for London, broadcasting to the world the best that our city and our country’s creative talent has to offer. It will deliver substantial practical benefits for the capital including a regenerative boost to both river banks.”
> 
> Mr Heatherwick also designed the Olympic cauldron and the new Routemaster buses. The bridge was first proposed by actress Joanna Lumley.
> 
> Lord Mervyn Davies, chairman of the Garden Bridge Trust, said of the new funding: “We are delighted with this welcome contribution which will play a significant role in turning the vision to build the country’s first garden bridge into a reality.”


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...pproval-to-londons-garden-bridge-8982692.html


----------



## G20

cybertect said:


> *6 Bevis Marks | City of London *


Interesting design.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canary Wharf Crossrail Site*



musntGrumble said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lexicon*

*@chest*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Southbank Centre*

http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/12/04/southbank-festival-wing/


----------



## SE9

The skyline viewed from Shooters Hill in south-east London yesterday. Photo by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/











Construction update taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## alexhabesha

no words great city looks even greater at night


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/











Update taken this week by forumer chest:


Canaletto by constructionchest, on Flickr


Canaletto by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*33 King William Street* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506957


33 King William Street will be built speculatively, after having been bought by Slovakian developers:

- *Europe Re:* HB Reavis debuts on London market with acquisition of 33 King William Street for £62.5 million

- *Building:* Eastern European developer enters London market


Project facts


Floors: 9

Floorspace: 21,344 m²

Start of site demolition: Q3 2014


----------



## LondonFox

What's that rectangle shaped ugly white 70's tall building behind Southbank centre?

And when is it coming down?


----------



## SE9

LondonFox said:


> What's that rectangle shaped ugly white 70's tall building behind Southbank centre?
> 
> And when is it coming down?


Kent House. No plans for demolition.


----------



## SE9

*Havelock Estate Regeneration* | Southall UB1

Official website: http://www.ealing.gov.uk/info/200200/housing_regeneration/374/havelock_estate


The redevelopment of Havelock Estate in Southall has been approved by Ealing Council:

- *Construction Enquirer:* Leadbitter go-ahead for £200m London estate rebuild

- *Construction Index:* Catalyst’s £200m estate plans approved


Project facts


Cost: £200 million ($320m)

Homes: 922


----------



## metroranger

^^
Oh how I dislike renders like this, just look at the kites, the wind is blowing in opposite directions at the same time. hno:


----------



## Langur

^ To be fair, kites often swoop and dive around. They don't just stay in one place.


----------



## Bligh

Soutbank Centre looks okay....

But if I am honest I LOVE the Skatepark there - it is real and urban. It adds character to the place and in itself is a Landmark - especially amoungst youth. I know that this might cause controversy but that's how I feel and I believe that it would be a bad mistake if they took away the Skatepark.

I was incredibly impressed by how organised the Southbank Skaters were in there formal protest. I believe in what they are saying and I agree with theor belief.

#LongLiveSouthbank


----------



## metroranger

I know, I've won prizes for flying stunt kites, but the strings will never be diametrically opposite directions, lazy. For me the kites, the PC people and the oddly proportioned trees (the children appear taller than the lower branches) distract from the whole effort and obscure the architecture. Perhaps that's the reason they have been Photoshoped in.


----------



## RobH

> I was incredibly impressed by how organised the Southbank Skaters were in there formal protest. I believe in what they are saying and I agree with theor belief.


You believe that they should continue to get something for nothing at the expense of the musicians and orchestras? The Southbank Centre is a private arts centre and it's funding a much needed and long overdue refurbishment and extension. The skateboarders should be grateful they've had a free-ride for so long, because most private land-owners would not have put up with them being there. This is far from the case at the Southbank Centre where they've let them skate and grafitti for decades.

But now this space is needed so the free-ride, understandably, ends.

Except - actually - it doesn't, because the Southbank Centre are doing something they absolutely don't have to do - building a £1m skatepark a stone's throw away to replace the undercroft!

SBC have been more than generous in their dealings with the skaters. It's time to look after London's orchestras whose facilities are far worse than in comparable cities, and the skaters should be grateful they're getting a new skatepark out of this not far away.

(more discussion on this here... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593768&page=16)


----------



## LondonFox

Langur said:


> ^ To be fair, kites often swoop and dive around. They don't just stay in one place.



I concur, this is a perfect example of 'Kite Swooping' … wind 101.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> Kent House. No plans for demolition.


Good. London is really bad at preserving its old skyscrapers.


----------



## Bligh

RobH said:


> You believe that they should continue to get something for nothing at the expense of the musicians and orchestras? The Southbank Centre is a private arts centre and it's funding a much needed and long overdue refurbishment and extension. The skateboarders should be grateful they've had a free-ride for so long, because most private land-owners would not have put up with them being there. This is far from the case at the Southbank Centre where they've let them skate and grafitti for decades.
> 
> But now this space is needed so the free-ride, understandably, ends.
> 
> Except - actually - it doesn't, because the Southbank Centre are doing something they absolutely don't have to do - building a £1m skatepark a stone's throw away to replace the undercroft!
> 
> SBC have been more than generous in their dealings with the skaters. It's time to look after London's orchestras whose facilities are far worse than in comparable cities, and the skaters should be grateful they're getting a new skatepark out of this not far away.
> 
> (more discussion on this here... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593768&page=16)


 
But it is a landmark. A cultural icon. It is *the worlds* oldest Skating spot... this in itself is something London should be protecting and be proud of. 

It is part of British culture, tattooed into the British fabric which makes modern day British and indeed international skateboarding culture.

I see that there are very good points from both sides.

But if someone decided they would destroy Abbey Road to build a more convinient Motorway on top then does that make it right? No. Of course not, the same principle applies here. 

Ochestra and drama are both fine arts and are beautiful in their own ways. Skateboarding is also an art and beautiul in it's own way, and I am by no means a Skateboarder. Orchestra is not more of an art than Skateboarding, nor is Skateboaring more of an art than Orchestra.


----------



## JimB

ThatOneGuy said:


> Good. London is really bad at preserving its old skyscrapers.


London didn't have any skyscrapers until Canary Wharf was first built. In fact, London didn't have any tall buildings of real note other than the Nat West tower (Tower 42) and the Post Office tower (BT tower) prior to Canary Wharf.

And the majority of high rises built in London before the late 1980's were eyesores. We are well rid of them. I hope that many more will disappear. As soon as possible.

By the way, if we're being pedantic, Kent House isn't a skyscraper. And there really is little to recommend it, IMO.


----------



## Bligh

JimB said:


> London didn't have any skyscrapers until Canary Wharf was first built. In fact, London didn't have any tall buildings of real note other than the Nat West tower (Tower 42) and the Post Office tower (BT tower) prior to Canary Wharf.
> 
> And the majority of high rises built in London before the late 1980's were eyesores. We are well rid of them. I hope that many more will disappear. As soon as possible.
> 
> By the way, if we're being pedantic, Kent House isn't a skyscraper. And there really is little to recommend it, IMO.


I think Centre Point is beautiful. That was built in the 60's. 

By Canary Wharf, I presume you mean 1 Canada Square.


----------



## RobH

Bligh said:


> But it is a landmark. A cultural icon. It is *the worlds* oldest Skating spot... this in itself is something London should be protecting and be proud of.
> 
> It is part of British culture, tattooed into the British fabric which makes modern day British and indeed international skateboarding culture.
> 
> I see that there are very good points from both sides.
> 
> But if someone decided they would destroy Abbey Road to build a more convinient Motorway on top then does that make it right? No. Of course not, the same principle applies here.
> 
> Ochestra and drama are both fine arts and are beautiful in their own ways. Skateboarding is also an art and beautiul in it's own way, and I am by no means a Skateboarder. Orchestra is not more of an art than Skateboarding, nor is Skateboaring more of an art than Orchestra.


I can sort of see your point of view (although I think the Abbey Rd analogy is not really a very good one), but the skateboarders have always known they're borrowing this space from SBC, so to cry out now is disingenuous. They can't expect SBC to give them a free space forever whilst it's harming the centre's own ambitions for expansion (ambitions which have _nothing_ to do with having another Starbucks as the skateboarders have claimed to try to garnder sympathy). That's far too much to ask especially when, it seems, the skateboarders aren't willing to contribute anything in finance or any alternative ideas.

Who will be compensating SBC for the lost revenue, lost rehearsal space etc. if they're to give this space to the skaters forever free of charge? If this is such an important culturual icon, as you claim, perhaps the world's skateboarding community could offer to buy or rent the space from the SBC? There's millions of skateboards around the world, surely they could do something if it's the spiritual hub of their sport? But they haven't.

If you know you're borrowing a space from someone, you can't be too upset when you're politely asked to move. And you definitely shouldn't be too upset when those who want that space back are paying for a new, £1m skatepark a stone's throw away.


----------



## G20

PortoNuts said:


> *Southbank Centre*
> 
> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/12/04/southbank-festival-wing/


this design looks definitely much better and less brutal than it's current one, but those red and white stripes are just so hideous and eyesore.


----------



## G20

ThatOneGuy said:


> Good. London is really bad at preserving its old skyscrapers.


i can't wait for the day barbican towers get blown up! of course this has to be done after every single resident is evacuated.


----------



## PortoNuts

G20 said:


> i can't wait for the day barbican towers get blown up! of course this has to be done after every single resident is evacuated.


Those might be good examples of a certain architectural style but not in that location.


----------



## PortoNuts

*12 Hammersmith Grove *

http://12hammersmithgrove.com/


----------



## skyscraperus

Duper said:


> Too many amazing projects and really interesting buildings. Why is London so famous and what makes it Alpha++ world city?


English language maybe :hmm:


----------



## Union Man

Duper said:


> Too many amazing projects and really interesting buildings. Why is London so famous and what makes it Alpha++ world city?


It is well considered by most organisations and Institutes as the number one financial capital of the world, it's only rival being New York. 

A large professional work force encompassing major sectors of the world economy, first class law, business, cultural, fashion, music, arts and tech.

It's geographical position helps emencily as time is set from London time, spot in the middle of New York , Hong Kong and Tokyo.


----------



## joey_122

What do you guys think of the city and canary wharf ccluster coming together in the future? Is it possible?


----------



## JimB

joey_122 said:


> What do you guys think of the city and canary wharf ccluster coming together in the future? Is it possible?


I certainly hope not.

Having separate clusters is a good thing.

I wouldn't want London to become just another city where the buildings are high rise as far as you can see. It would lose its identity.


----------



## Birmingham

I love the Minories development. Really add to the "streetscape" of Aldgate. h: 



Birmingham said:


> Detailed for The first phase has gone in for planning today. Construction to start Q1 2014.
> 
> *Project details for phase one*
> 
> *884 homes in three buildings by Herzog & de Meuron and Stanton Williams totalling 100,379m²
> 
> *two office buildings by Allies and Morrison totalling more than 20,000m².


----------



## Birmingham

Seems there is progress with 2 Trafalgar Way to since it's been taken on by others. 

A material amendment has been submitted this week. 

Maybe movement.


----------



## PortoNuts

Tellvis said:


> You think so? I think this could be a very good addition to the city, it's quite conservative but I would imagine that the finishes will be of a very high standard, being Bloomberg. And walking through the thoroughfare (second pic) could be quite impressive. And I hear the Mira's temple reconstruction will be an experience. I am quite looking forward to this one. Massive improvement to what was there.


I think it's a very average building. There are a million others like it.


----------



## evilstewie

Birmingham said:


> Seems there is progress with 2 Trafalgar Way to since it's been taken on by others.
> 
> A material amendment has been submitted this week.
> 
> Maybe movement.


conjoined towers, thats something new for canary wharf, could look good


----------



## Bligh

Conjoined towers is a good idea. Not sure on the design... There's something about it I don't like.


----------



## LondonFox

Looks too… Asian.


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Looks too… Asian.


YES! That's exactly what it is! Not that Asian is a bad thing, it just doesn't look like a London skyscraper.


----------



## Duper

Awful design and cladding. Sorry. I only like the real London skyscrapers such as Leadenhall Building, The Gherkin, Canary Wharf Tower, Baltimore Tower, 1 Blackfriars, and The Mighty Shard etc. This one is ... uke:


----------



## Birmingham

This was the original design - amendments on cladding and materials have been requested.


----------



## Bligh

Duper said:


> Awful design and cladding. Sorry. I only like the real London skyscrapers such as Leadenhall Building, The Gherkin, Canary Wharf Tower, Baltimore Tower, 1 Blackfriars, and The Mighty Shard etc. This one is ... uke:


Agreed.

There are more beautiful towers to come... but this is not one of them. 

Hopefully as Birmingham said, the new materials might drive a whole new design/complex.


----------



## deckard_6

> Too many amazing projects and really interesting buildings. Why is London so famous and what makes it Alpha++ world city?





> What do you guys think of the city and canary wharf ccluster coming together in the future? Is it possible?


Is today a school holiday in the UK?


----------



## Bligh

deckard_6 said:


> Is today a school holiday in the UK?


not that I'm aware of...


----------



## joey_122

What's that supposed to mean deckard i was simply asking wwhat the people on here thought of the prospect of the two clustets joining in the far future. I think it would be personally.


----------



## Loathing

PortoNuts said:


> I think it's a very average building. There are a million others like it.


I think you do a serious disservice to the Foster team. This building will be entirely bespoke and its quality will be exceptional. You couldn't be further from the truth when you say "there are a million others like it".


----------



## SE9

*Poplar Business Park* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905


Project facts


Homes: 392 homes

Business centre: 5400m²

More renders of the approved Poplar Business Park:


----------



## JimB

joey_122 said:


> What's that supposed to mean deckard i was simply asking wwhat the people on here thought of the prospect of the two clustets joining in the far future. I think it would be personally.


You've left us hanging in suspense.....

You think it would be what?!!


----------



## SE9

*Two Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/two-pancras-square


Project facts


Floors: 9

Floorspace: 130,000ft²

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Completion: Q2 2014


44514523











Two Pancras Square has topped out. Photo of the upper levels taken in the past week:









https://twitter.com/Bennetts_JA/status/410377156561498112


----------



## Bligh

London looks SO good at night. 

Great news with One Lime Street tower - this is definitely going to be one of my favourite developments in the whole of London. It'll be a well needed addition to the City as well. The City skyline will great from the Thames when One Lime street and 40 Leadenhall are built.


----------



## n0varikur

What's that black thing on 20 Fenchurch Street? Or are the windows a different colour?


----------



## Bligh

n0varikur said:


> What's that black thing on 20 Fenchurch Street? Or are the windows a different colour?


I believe it is some sort of net to stop anymore "sun rays" being produced like in early September when the building effectively melted part of a car and damaged some shop fronts. 

It is a temporary solution and will most likely fixed before UK Spring time.


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Inside a roundabout


----------



## SE9

*Airports Commission* | Interim Report

Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/airports-commission


This morning, the commission for airport expansion in the wider London region has made a shortlist of options to be taken forward. The interim report shortlists plans for Heathrow and Gatwick, as well as calling for more detailed proposals for the Thames Hub airport:

- *BBC:* Airports Commission reveals expansion shortlist

- *Financial Times:* Heathrow and Gatwick make short list for expansion


*Heathrow Airport* | 3rd and 4th Runways


3rd runway, with option for a 4th

Current PAX: 70 million

Project PAX: 130 million












*Gatwick Airport* | 2nd Runway


2nd runway

Current PAX: 34 million

Project PAX: 66 million












*Thames Hub* | Isle of Grain


New 4 runway airport

Project PAX: 150 million


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

lol..new hub airport.

When will they learn that there are too many vested interests and too much money tied up in Heathrow for it to ever happen.

..of course, if the Chinese want to roll up and pay the £50 billion to build it, let them, competition will then decide which one wins.


----------



## SE9

The Thames Hub will mean the closure of Heathrow and London City.


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

SE9 said:


> The Thames Hub will mean the closure of Heathrow and London City.


Which is why it won't happen for the reasons I gave.


----------



## Tellvis

Wouldn't rule out the Chinese paying for it, or at least investing heavily in it.....
and if London city does close will that mean Canary Wharf can build taller?


----------



## TedStriker

Who gives a s**t is London City closes?


----------



## Smarty

TedStriker said:


> Who gives a s**t is London City closes?


Plenty of people. It's a fantastic little airport with a 20 minute check in for some flights - that's with luggage. It's 15 minutes without. It's easy to get to by DLR and when you land, you're off the plane and out within 10 minutes. When I go to Europe I'll always try and fly via City if possible.


----------



## TedStriker

^^

I like it too for all the reasons you cite. 

But the closure of London City will not seem such a bad thing if in return a hub on the Isle of Grain opens.


----------



## MikeVegas

Syndic said:


> Of course I know that. There are square, rectangular, and triangular lots, but I'm rather positive you won't find a _circular _lot anywhere in London.


Why does lot size have anything to do with building dimensions? Hope you're not an architect because with that mindset everything must be square or triangular or rectangular. Blah. People are organic and so are many things in the world which include things circular. Now it would be pretty cool to have a square tree.


----------



## SE9

Tellvis said:


> Wouldn't rule out the Chinese paying for it, or at least investing heavily in it.....
> and if London city does close will that mean Canary Wharf can build taller?


Yes, potentially.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8555400277/


----------



## gehenaus

How long would it be before we would have to expand heathrow for a 5th runway?
Long term surely thames estuary is the only way?
What would become of heathrow, sold off for housing?


----------



## TedStriker

gehenaus said:


> How long would it be before we would have to expand heathrow for a 5th runway?
> Long term surely thames estuary is the only way?
> What would become of heathrow, sold off for housing?



Answer to question 1: Probably wouldn't be a while if a fourth runway would were built. 

Answer to question 2: Long term thinking is for wimps. This is Britain and the British don't do long term thinking. 

Answer to question 3: Heathrow would become a very pleasant new area of West London, with houses, ponds and cats.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail (Abbey Wood branch)

Completion: 2018




















Recent updates from Canary Wharf:


Canary Wharf Crossrail by Jon Creese - Photography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail by Jon Creese - Photography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail by Jon Creese - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Completion: 2016












Construction update taken by forumer potto:


----------



## SE9

*3-5 Great Scotland Yard* | Whitehall SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558667


Plans have been announced for the £100m conversion of Great Scotland Yard, the former headquarters of the Metropolitan Police, into a boutique hotel:

- *Property Week:* Galliard Group buys original Scotland Yard station for £100m five-star hotel

- *International Meetings Review:* Luxury Hotel to Open in Former Scotland

- *Big Hospital:* Great Scotland Yard to become £100m 'super-luxury' hotel


Project facts


Cost: £100 million ($160m)

Floorspace: 92,000 ft²

Rooms: 235

Completion: 2016


----------



## SE9

*One Tower Bridge* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212552

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/one-tower-bridge


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Homes

Homes: 396

Completion: 2016




















Construction update taken in the past week:


Building Site in the London Fog by MsSaraKelly, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chinese investment in London real estate up over 1500% since 2010*
Property Magazine International
16 December 2013










> *Research released today by Jones Lang LaSalle shows that Chinese investment in London real estate has risen over 1500% since 2010, increasing from £54million to over £1billion at the end of quarter three 2013.*
> 
> This increase means that Chinese investment in London real estate now accounts for more than 50% of the total figure for Chinese investment in Europe, which currently stands at £1.9billion in 2013 YTD.
> 
> The increase in investment has repositioned China as the third-largest non-domestic purchaser in the UK, behind Germany and the USA which invested £1.2billion and £1.1billion respectively.
> 
> Damian Corbett, Head of Central London Office Investment at Jones Lang LaSalle said: “The rapid rate of growth demonstrates both the desire for Chinese investors to increase exposure to property assets and the high quality of stock here in London.
> 
> “Chinese sovereign wealth, insurance companies and high net worth individuals have been keen to place capital into buoyant overseas markets, with London very high on the priority list. We expect the pool of investors from China targeting London to grow significantly in the coming years. They will consider everything from urban regeneration sites through to trophy assets.”
> 
> Offices, retail and industrial units, hotels and mixed developments prove to be the most attractive asset classes to Chinese buyers. Key deals from 2013 include the sale of Lloyds building to insurance company Ping An for £261million, the sale of an Oxford Street retail unit to a private investor for £45million and significant investment in development sites such as Royal Docks and One Nine Elms.
> 
> Jon Neale, Head of UK Research at Jones Lang LaSalle said: “It seems likely that the role of Chinese investors will grow substantially over the coming years. Not only is the population enormous, but the pace of economic development – while slower than over the past decade – will still be unparalleled in human history. Coupled with high rates of savings and personal investment among the burgeoning middle class, this suggests that the assets and appetite of Chinese funds will increase accordingly. Most importantly, though, China is a rapidly ageing country, which suggests the tendency to invest will only increase. Given the huge amount of capital that is likely to be seeking a home over the next few years, and concerns over the performance of equities and gilts in the developed world, property in cities such as London is an obvious case. Our transparent market, the strength of our legal system and the lack of barriers to overseas investment are further benefits.”


----------



## SE9

*11-19 Monument Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474129

Official website: http://www.11-19monumentstreet.com/


Skanska Construction has got the green light to start construction of 11-19 Monument Street: Skanksa wins £33m London Monument office job


Project facts


Main contractor: Skanska

Architect: Make

Office space: 7,896m²


----------



## LondonFox

Not sure if this has been put in here before but it could be good news for office space take up...




> *World Federation of Exchanges moving HQ to London from Paris*
> 
> Oct 29 (Reuters) - The World Federation of Exchanges, the trade association for the operators of regulated financial exchanges, said on Tuesday it will move its headquarters to London from Paris by year-end to help it better engage with the global financial community.
> 
> The WFE includes members from 62 exchanges, and delegates of the organization approved the relocation to London at a meeting in Mexico City.
> 
> "London is a world class financial center," Andreas Preuss, Chairman of the WFE Board of Directors, told the group's members at the opening of the meeting.
> 
> He said the move would bring the WFE closer to many of its important customers and stake holders, including institutional investors and brokers.
> 
> London would also give the WFE better access to the major financial media, and many WFE members already have offices and/or operations in London, said Preuss, who is also deputy CEO of Deutsche Boerse AG.



http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/29/worldfederationofexchanges-london-idUSL1N0IJ2II20131029


----------



## SE9

Yes, posted on 30th October: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108413565&postcount=8289


----------



## LondonFox

Any idea where they will move in to?


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

LondonFox said:


> Any idea where they will move in to?


According to FT: "The WFE will move into the LSE’s former headquarters."

(Source: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/584714e4-582a-11e3-82fc-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2npWyc7Ff)


----------



## LondonFox

Damn I was hoping this could be one of the pre lets that gets the pinnacle moving.


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Damn I was hoping this could be one of the pre lets that gets the pinnacle moving.


Nice thinking... I was hoping that if I'm honest. But let's see - nothing is written in stone. 
:cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

LondonFox said:


> Damn I was hoping this could be one of the pre lets that gets the pinnacle moving.


The Pinnacle needs truly major pre lets like Leadenhall had with AON.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for Quintain’s 475-home Wembley scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quintain’s 85-acre Wembley Park scheme is poised to enter its second phase of development after securing full planning for 475 new homes.*
> 
> Designed by Grid Architects, the development will consist of seven buildings arranged around an acre of private gardens.
> 
> The new homes at Wembley Park have been designed to target buyers from the mid and upper mainstream brackets, which are the most undersupplied sectors of the London housing market, with 416 of the apartments planned as one or two bedroom homes.
> 
> Quintain holds outline consent for 8.5m sq ft of development at Wembley Park, which surrounds the National Stadium and encompasses Wembley Arena.
> 
> Up to 1.8m sq ft has been completed to date, including the opening of a four star Hilton Hotel in 2012 and Brent Civic Centre and the London Designer Outlet earlier this year.
> 
> Construction of the new development is anticipated to begin next summer, with the first homes being completed in 2016.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/12/16/green-light-for-quintains-475-home-wembley-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Porter Building*

@cybertect


----------



## Bligh

wow... those apartment complex' look fantastic! I'd love to live there. 

And that is certainly a very convinient Tesco Metro lol


----------



## Bligh

*Residential Plans for Empress State Building:*



> Towering over West London, 1960s landmark The Empress State Building could be about to undergo an office-to-resi conversion.
> 
> Ambitiously named in tribute to the Stateside icon, the “ESB” – as it’s not particularly fondly known – has been the subject of a major planning application submitted to Hammersmith & Fulham Council, which could see the skyscraper turned into 340 resi units, along with 353 square metres of retail.
> 
> It looks like there’s 115 one-beds, 111 tw0-beds, 110 three-beds and four four-beds in the offing.
> 
> The official proposal summary goes like this;_ “Change of use of the Empress State Building from Class B1 to Class C3 Residential and Ancillary Uses (excluding the basement) together with a Retail Unit (Class A1 – A4), works of external alterations to the building and works of demolition to the base of the building.”_
> 
> Now nearly 120 metres in height, the building was originally designed as a hotel, but first used by GCHQ and the Admiralty. The proposals have been put together by consultancy DP9 and it’s all part of Capco’s


Article's Website: http://www.primeresi.com/resi-conversion-plans-go-in-for-west-brompton-skyscraper/27635/










- Not really Empire State-esk, nor Art Deco. Silly name in my opinion, but here you have it.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London has three of the world's ten most expensive properties *
> 
> *Three of the world’s top 10 most expensive homes which are expected to change hands next year are in London, according to a survey. The table of the most lavish “for sale” homes is topped by a Grade I-listed Regency residence at Carlton House Terrace in St James’s, estimated to be worth around £250 million.*
> 
> Second is Saudi Prince Abdul Aziz bin Fahd’s home on the “billionaire’s row” of Kensington Palace Gardens, which is being marketed for around £100 million.
> 
> The third London home on the list, in tenth place, is the former residence of William Lyle of the Tate & Lyle sugar family. Agent Knight Frank is asking £65 million for the 15-bedroom, Grade II-listed mansion in The Bishop’s Avenue, Hampstead, which is the capital’s most expensive address outside Westminster and Kensington & Chelsea.
> 
> New York also has three properties on the list, which was compiled by researchers WealthInsight for lifestyle magazine Spear’s. They are the Residence at the River House, priced at $130 million, the Penthouse at Pierre Hotel, offered at $125 million, and hedge fund boss Steven Cohen’s One Beacon Court Duplex in Manhattan, also listed for $115 million. A further three US properties are included in the top 10, including timber tycoon John Rudey’s 50-acre waterfront estate in Connecticut, offered for $140 million. The only property outside the US and London is a 150-year-old palace in Istanbul, listed for $115 million.
> 
> Spear’s editor Josh Spero said: “No- one is surprised that London and New York have the most entries in the top 10 as they are the two cities which best marry economic might with outstanding housing stock: you only need to think of Canary Wharf and Kensington Palace Gardens or Wall Street and Fifth Avenue. But the other entries are revealing: wealth in America is much less concentrated than in England, so we see other centres like Los Angeles (film industry money), Dallas (oil) and Connecticut (hedge funds and finance). Turkey has a growing number of the super-wealthy, partly thanks to its position between Europe and Asia, soon to be the wealthiest continent.”
> 
> The research also shows some of the most expensive sales this year, which include the Malibu villa sold by billionaire investor Howard Marks for $75 million. Singer Cher’s Malibu home, which she reportedly sold to Beyoncé for $45 million, was also a top transaction, along with baseball player Alex Rodriguez’s Miami mansion at $30 million.
> 
> *The top ten*
> 
> Carlton House Terrace, London £250m
> 
> Kensington Palace Gardens, London £100m
> 
> The Owlwood Estate, Los Angeles$150m
> 
> Copper Beech Farm, Connecticut$140m
> 
> Crespi/Hicks Estate, Dallas$135m
> 
> The Residence, River House, New York $130m
> 
> The Penthouse, Pierre Hotel, New York$125m
> 
> Zeki Pasha Waterside Mansion, Istanbul$115m
> 
> One Beacon Court Duplex, New York$115m
> 
> The Bishops Avenue, London £65m


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ds-ten-most-expensive-properties-9012734.html


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Article's Website: http://www.primeresi.com/resi-conversion-plans-go-in-for-west-brompton-skyscraper/27635/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not really Empire State-esk, nor Art Deco. Silly name in my opinion, but here you have it.


Renders:

http://www.estatesgazette.com/blogs...arch/2013/12/west-brompton-residential-tower/


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Nice thinking... I was hoping that if I'm honest. But let's see - nothing is written in stone.
> :cheers:


The Pinnacle needs a joint venture partner.


----------



## SE9

*London's West End regains status as world's most expensive office market*
Financial Times
19 December 2013​


> *London’s West End has regained its status as the world’s most expensive office market, according to research.*
> 
> The cost of high-end office space in the West End has risen nearly 15 per cent over the past year, driven by the UK economic recovery and demand from resurgent financial services companies, according to the study by real estate services group CBRE.
> 
> On average, prime West End office space now costs £100 per square foot for rent alone, not including service charges and business taxes.
> 
> The London market overtook Hong Kong, which has been the most costly market since the financial crisis. Beijing’s central business and finance districts were the third-priciest locations in the world, followed by Moscow, New Delhi, Tokyo, the City of London and Paris.
> 
> Two main groups of companies are pushing West End prices upwards, according to Kevin McCauley, CBRE’s head of central London research: small financial businesses, such as hedge funds and private equity groups, and oil and gas companies.
> 
> “Twelve months ago, these types of firms weren’t willing to be seen taking on this type of expensive space at a time when the financial services industry’s reputation was not strong,” he said. “For this segment of the financial services market it’s a sign that things are getting back to normal and they are feeling positive again.”
> 
> The key factor behind rising prices in most markets was a lack of high-quality office space in the best locations, CBRE said. The West End has strict planning rules that limit new construction, and a large number of old, period buildings, which can attract particularly high rents.
> 
> Typical West End occupiers take on up to 10,000 sq ft to house fewer than 50 employees and are very geographically focused, Mr McCauley said: “These rents are achieved in the absolute core West End areas such as Mayfair and St James, and apply to a very limited and specific range of addresses.”
> 
> CBRE’s research also found that economic recovery was leading to higher rents around the world, with those in North America growing fastest.
> 
> By contrast, rents in some Spanish and Italian markets fell year on year; high-end office costs in Milan dropped more than 7 per cent.


----------



## SE9

*Eileen House* | Elephant and Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.eileenhouse.co.uk/


Eileen House has received final approval from the Mayor of London:

- *Building Design:* Mayor of London approves Allies & Morrison's flats beside Ministry of Sound

- *Architects Journal:* Allies and Morrison's Elephant & Castle scheme approved

- *London SE1:* Eileen House: Boris Johnson approves Newington Causeway tower


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Eastgate by Urban Villa* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: N/A

Developer: http://www.southerngrove.co.uk/portfolio/hotel-portfolio/black-lion-house,-aldgate/


Eastgate by Urban Villa has been approved by Tower Hamlets Council:

- *Europe Re:* Union Hanover and Southern Grove get consent for flagship Urban Villa Hotel in London

- *CoStar:* Urban Villa plans Whitechapel hotel


Project facts


Architect: Grzywinski + Pons and Dexter Moren Architects

Floorspace: 120,000 sq. ft
 
Rooms: 220


----------



## SE9

*All-Electric Buses* | Transport for London

Transport for London has started trialling pure-electric buses starting today. These zero-emission buses are operating on routes 507 and 521:

- *The Guardian:* Electric buses hit London roads

- *Pocket Lint:* London gets first pure electric buses for zero exhaust emissions travel

- *LBC:* TfL Unveils London's First Electric Buses


Project facts


Manufacturer: BYD Auto

Length: 12m

Emission: H₂O

Distance on single charge: 250km


----------



## SE9

*Riverside Studios* | Hammersmith W6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109864957

Official website: http://www.riversidestudios.co.uk/


The Riverside Studios project has been approved this evening by Hammersmith and Fulham council.


Project facts


Floorspace: 33,500m²

Homes: 165

Includes the redevelopment of Riverside Studios


----------



## LondonFox

SE9 said:


> *Eileen House* | Elephant and Castle SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326
> 
> Official website: http://www.eileenhouse.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Eileen House has received final approval from the Mayor of London:
> 
> - *Building Design:* Mayor of London approves Allies & Morrison's flats beside Ministry of Sound
> 
> - *Architects Journal:* Allies and Morrison's Elephant & Castle scheme approved
> 
> - *London SE1:* Eileen House: Boris Johnson approves Newington Causeway tower




To be honest I am not happy about this. London has been losing its best clubs in recent years. And now this has been approved, it will be the final nail in the coffin of the Ministry of Sound club. This club is consistently ranked as one of he top 5 clubs in the world. They were fighting tooth and nail to get this building rejected because new residents won't want such a club next door. Seems like Boris yet again fails to acknowledge the weight this establishment holds. 

If the club is forced to now close it will be a huge blow to London culture and status as a destination for clubbers from around the world. 

Such a shame.


----------



## onerob

Boris doesn't want the club to close:



> Johnson said changes made by Allies & Morrison to the design would protect future residents from external disturbance.
> 
> “The Ministry of Sound makes a huge contribution to the area’s thriving night-time economy,” he said. “We want the club to be at the heart of our plans to transform the area into a thriving town centre which is attractive to live, work and play, particularly for young people and students.


http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/mayor-of-london-approves-allies-and-morrisons-flats-beside-ministry-of-sound/5065388.article


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Boris Johnson Wants Olympic Park To Test Tech For Smart London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mayor of London Boris Johnson hopes to turn the Olympic Park into a testing ground for new smart city initiatives as part of a new ‘Smart London plan’ that will attempt to use technology to solve future challenges created by the capital’s expected growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Businesses, residents and universities have been invited to give their thoughts on the plans, which have been formulated by a panel of “digital experts”, tasked with finding digital solutions that will help ease the anticipated strain on London’s resources as its population reaches an estimated ten million by 2030.
> 
> Smart London
> 
> “London is blessed with an extraordinary array of digital expertise,” boasts the Mayor. “We have more tech firms than any other European city and this plan is about using that talent to ensure that we are able to spur new jobs, encourage growth and respond to the amazing increase in population that is happening here.
> 
> “I want to harness the extraordinary creativity and technical prowess of our IT wizards to ensure we miss no opportunity to use intelligent technology to maintain London’s claim as the world’s number one city.”
> 
> The Smart London plans outlines plans to establish an innovation network that will bring together entrepreneurs and innovators with organisations that already deliver and finance London’s infrastructure and services, while an innovation challenge would be launched, calling for creative solutions to the anticipated challenges.
> 
> Education proposals include the increased uptake of computer science in schools and double the number of technology apprenticeships offered by businesses, while it also wants one of the fastestw wireless networks in the world and wants London boroughs to release more local data – a proposal supported by the Open Data Institute.
> 
> Olympic park
> 
> The ultimate goal is for London to establish itself as a leading smart city and to sell its expertise through the world through an export programme. The Olympic Park would showcase many of these innovations, such as those in the fields of transport and energy services, and demonstrate how they can improve te life of residents.
> 
> “There can be no better place to seek to showcase the Smart London Plan than on Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park,” claims Dennis Hone, Chief Executive, London Legacy Development Corporation. “It is home to the iCITY technology and creative cluster which will create thousands of jobs in the digital and creative industries and boost east London’s economy.”
> 
> iCITY revealed its final plans for its technology hub to TechWeekEurope in October and already houses BT Sport’s studios. It eventually hopes to offer office space to startups, alongside a data centre operated by Infinity SDC, as well as educational facilities operated by Loughborough University and Hackney Community College.


http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/boris-johnson-olympic-park-london-134450


----------



## CB31

SE9 said:


> *All-Electric Buses* | Transport for London
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Manufacturer: BYD Auto
> 
> Length: 12m
> 
> 
> *[*]Emission: H₂O*
> 
> Distance on single charge: 250km


That's a great news guys, congrats. :bow::applause::cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/


The Television Centre project was approved last night by Hammersmith & Fulham council:

- *Planning Resource:* Green light for BBC TV centre plans

- *Get West London:* BBC Television Centre plans given approval


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Homes: 1025

Hotel, cinema, leisure club and retail

Developer: Stanhope


----------



## SE9

*Central London Grid* | Transport for London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619524&page=551

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/29172.aspx


Transport for London (TfL) has unveiled a new cycling strategy for London, including the creation of segregated cycle routes across the city:

- *Greater London Authority:* Sixty miles of backstreet cycle routes in new “Central London Grid”

- *BBC News:* London cycle network map published


Project overview from TfL:







Grid map:


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Project facts


Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Passengers: 30 million per year











Construction update:


----------



## SE9

*W5* | Regent Street W1


Project facts


Developer: Exemplar and The Crown Estate

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 101,000ft²




















A time lapse of site-demolition has been uploaded this week:

82108052


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic updates as always SE9! :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Blackwell Reach Regeneration*

@mogwai83


Untitled by Docklandsboy, on Flickr


Untitled by Docklandsboy, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Postcode data show London housing boom*
> 
> *There is more mortgage debt in one corner of London than the whole of Wales, lending data compiled by the Council for Mortgage Lenders show.*
> 
> The postcode-specific data, published on Tuesday, revealed homeowners of properties in southwest London owed £29.2bn on their mortgages, compared with £28.5bn for borrowers in Wales.
> 
> The figures were published as data from the Office for National Statistics showed house prices in London had risen 12 per cent over the 12 months to October, with the average house price at £437,000, compared with £257,000 across England.
> 
> Across the country, house prices increased 5.5 per cent.
> 
> The CML data, which cover all of the big high street banks and building societies and account for 73 per cent of the total mortgage market, show 44 per cent of all mortgage debt in Great Britain is held by buyers in London and the southeast. The areas account for 38.6 per cent of GDP in Great Britain.
> 
> Wales accounts for 3.5 per cent of GDP and 3.2 per cent of mortgage debt in Great Britain.
> 
> The British Bankers’ Association on Tuesday published a similar breakdown of lending to small- and medium-sized enterprises and personal loans by postcode.
> 
> Though London accounts for just over a fifth of lending, official data for turnover suggest just under 30 per cent of SME business activity occurs in the capital.
> Anthony Browne, chief executive of the BBA, said: “Lenders are supplying vital funding to SMEs across the country – proportionately, they are lending more to businesses across Britain than to those in London and the southeast, though borrowing generally reflects the geographic distribution of businesses in the country.”
> 
> The data break down lending by 9,000 postcodes. The postcodes where personal loan rates are highest per capita are parts of the outskirts of Leeds, central Manchester and the outskirts of Preston. Three of the top five postcodes for personal loan levels are in the northwest.
> 
> The banks that participated in the compilation of both data sets are Barclays, HSBC, Lloyds Banking Group, Nationwide Building Society, Santander UK, RBS, and Clydesdale and Yorkshire Bank.
> 
> The lenders account for 60 per cent of bank lending to SMEs and 60 per cent of unsecured personal loan markets.


http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/108ac092-6711-11e3-a5f9-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2o8ZJbmMl


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Tech City boom: Number of technology and digital firms in London doubles within three years *
> 
> *A report will tomorrow show London’s technology and digital sector is mushrooming with the number of firms having doubled in the last three years. The study reveals the sector now employs more than half a million people - accounting for almost a third of employment growth in the capital.*
> 
> It is being released to coincide with the third anniversary Tech City UK in East London where Prime Minister David Cameron will give a speech tomorrow.
> 
> A string of announcements from the government and big tech firms is expected to boost investment in the sector.
> 
> The news was welcomed by Meg Hillier MP in whose constituency Tech City UK sits, but she also said ministers should do more to ensure East London’s tech hub improved its local community.
> 
> A Tech City UK spokesman said: “Three years since the Prime Minister launched what began as a local initiative.
> 
> “Tech City has now become the nucleus of a new era of tech and digital growth which has seen clusters emerge and thrive all across London.”
> 
> Firms opening in the tech hub have enjoyed tax breaks, industry advice and opportunities to form partnerships with other companies.
> 
> ...


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tech...ondon-doubles-within-three-years-8984479.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bouygues set for £65m London resi job*
> 
> *Joint developers Bouygues and Londonewcastle have sealed a land deal in North London paving the way for a £65m residential-led scheme. The South Kilburn 144-home project located next to Queen’s Park station will be built by Bouygues UK.*
> 
> Following the 1.7-acre site purchase demolition of the existing buildings will get underway early 2014, with construction to start in March.
> 
> The development forms part of the £400m regeneration of South Kilburn, London, a project which aims to deliver 2,400 homes and turn the area into a new urban landmark, enhancing the vision set out by the London Borough of Brent.
> 
> Cllr George Crane Lead Member for Regeneration and Major Projects said: “This is another milestone in the creation of a new South Kilburn.
> 
> “With the support of our partners we are making this part of Brent a fantastic place to live and work. Brent Council and the residents of this area have a lot to look forward to in the New Year and plenty to celebrate.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/12/11/bouygues-set-for-65m-north-london-mixed-use-project/


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> Fantastic updates as always SE9! :applause:


No problem Porto!


----------



## SE9

*New Covent Garden Market* | Nine Elms SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://www.vsm-ncgm.co.uk/


The Covent Garden Market Authority have unveiled plans for the New Covent Garden Market in Nine Elms:


Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height


----------



## SE9

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109912768

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Capital-Towers


A recent promotional video for Capital Towers, currently in the early stages of construction:

68782683

Renders:


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St. Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £600 million ($930m)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million











Construction of the roof is currently ongoing. Visible in this aerial taken today, and on the right-hand side of the photo below:


Camden cranes by Josh193, on Flickr


----------



## Atmosphere

SE9 said:


> *W5* | Regent Street W1
> 
> 
> A time lapse of site-demolition has been uploaded this week:



Extremely satisfying to watch!


----------



## Opix

SE9 said:


> *New Covent Garden Market* | Nine Elms SW11
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667
> 
> Official website: http://www.vsm-ncgm.co.uk/
> 
> 
> The Covent Garden Market Authority have unveiled plans for the New Covent Garden Market in Nine Elms:
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)
> 
> Homes: 2,250
> 
> Various towers, up to 170m in height


it looks like somewhere in new york. :nuts:


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail (Abbey Wood branch)

Completion: 2018





















Update taken today by forumer chest:


Crossrail at Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr


Crossrail at Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Millbank SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/










Update taken today by forumer potto:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538

Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/


Nearing completion. Update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/











Update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/










The first piece of heavy machinery has arrived on site. Update by forumer chest:


----------



## Elea9

SE9 said:


> *Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Cost: £500 million ($800m)
> 
> Architect: Norman Foster
> 
> Line: Crossrail (Abbey Wood branch)
> 
> Completion: 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update taken today by forumer chest:
> 
> 
> Crossrail at Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Crossrail at Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr


GREAT PROJECTS, I LOVE CANARY WHARF!!!!! THE BEST IN LONDON SO FAR!!!! GREETINGS FROM São Paulo!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## PortoNuts

Providence Tower will have such a major impact. Can't wait for it to get seriously tall.


----------



## SE9

*6 Bevis Marks* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=977150

Official website: http://www.6bevismarks.com/










A new virtual walkthrough of 6 Bevis Marks, currently in the latter stages of construction:

78841521


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* and *20 Fenchurch Street* nearing the end of construction.

Photo taken yesterday:


London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


----------



## RobertWalpole

Great photo.


----------



## Tellvis

Yes great Photo. London...... work in progress.
What strikes you about London skyscrapers is the high quality cladding. 
The pinnacle will rise in the New Year, I have no doubt about that.
Looks like Angel court re-clad has begun, scaffold appearing!!


----------



## sk327

Yeah I can't wait for the Angel court reclad either! It's gonna be such a vast improvement!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yes but hopefully that is the last one. London has altered enough of its old skyscrapers.


----------



## sk327

I wouldn't say that's a bad thing though! Especially when considering Angel court and South Bank tower.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Neither were/are that bad.


----------



## SE9

Happy Christmas all!

A look back at the best skyline shots of 2013: a year of visual transition that has seen the topping-out of The Leadenhall Building, 20 Fenchurch Street, The Tower at One St George Wharf, 25 Churchill Place and many others:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/











London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


Rooftop Work - London Views by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr




















Inversion on the Emirates Air Line by shappyhopper, on Flickr


London City by Tony Crowe, on Flickr


16 November, 09.36 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## RobH

SE9....Updating the thread on Christmas day - if that doesn't deserve a "like", nothing does!


----------



## J349

^^ amazing photos!! :cheers: Heres to a good 2014 for London - and in particular lots of nice new skyscrapers


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## gehenaus

A Christmas day update? Heroic.


----------



## PortoNuts

gehenaus said:


> A Christmas day update? Heroic.


London doesn't sleep on Christmas Day. :lol:


----------



## RobertWalpole

gehenaus said:


> A Christmas day update? Heroic.


Maybe he's a Hebrew.


----------



## SE9

I was in the process of uploading family photos to the computer and exchanging tweets, following food and Christmas television (and wisely, before drinks). Whilst I was online I thought I might as well leave a post here :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwithus/Construction/Projects/20-Churchill-Place14/










Site photos taken two days ago:


Canary Wharf Construction site by as098_uk, on Flickr


Construction site at Westferry Circus by as098_uk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*21 Wapping Lane* | Wapping E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84171017

Official website: http://www.21wappinglane.com/


21 Wapping Lane in east London, nearing external completion:


IMG_0600.JPG by as098_uk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5

Official website: http://www.ealingfilmworks.com/

The outline planning application for Ealing Filmworks has been approved by Ealing Council: Major step forward for cinema plans


Project facts


Cost: £100 million ($160m)

Homes: 161

Completion: 2017/8


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14


Is there any change to the status of this project?

It's still on hold, isn't it, now that they've completed the basement levels?


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> Is there any change to the status of this project?
> 
> It's still on hold, isn't it, now that they've completed the basement levels?


It's on hold once they cap the northern core hole. It's a waiting game thereafter.


----------



## PortoNuts

Hope it truly becomes real. :drool:



SE9 said:


>


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> Hope it truly becomes real. :drool:


It's a near certainty that this project will be realised


----------



## SE9

Photos of the City of London, taken this evening by forumer chest from One Tree Hill, Greenwich. The roof of *20 Fenchurch Street* steadily nearing completion:


One Tree Hill 2 by constructionchest, on Flickr


One Tree Hill 1 by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Photos of Canary Wharf, taken this evening by myself from Greenwich Park. *25 Churchill Place* has reached completion:


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from South Dock - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from South Dock - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> It's a near certainty that this project will be realised


Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Upper Brook Street* has been approved by Westminster Council: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/gree...es-classical-mayfair-building/5065449.article


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/










The core is ten storeys from completion. Photos taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/










Located 100 metres from Lexicon (above). Update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza











Update taken yesterday:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Site photo taken yesterday:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538

Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/


The tower has now topped out. Update by taken this week by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Completion: 2016











Construction update taken by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Tower Hamlets E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres


The planning applications for the Wood Wharf project are now available on the Tower Hamlets planning portal: [1] [2]. The building heights (for those above 100m) are confirmed as:

- *Building A1:* 204m

- *Building E4:* 189m

- *Building F1:* 173m

- *Building J3:* 155m

- *Building B1:* 155m

- *Building A3:* 150m

- *Building E2:* 123m

- *Building J1:* 106m


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Plaza* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratfordplaza/











Construction update taken by forumer DarJoLe:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Love the circular tower at Wood Wharf!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Crossrail, London's £14.8bn rail programme, is approaching its halfway mark. Mark Odell reports on the magnitude of an undertaking that will connect the east and west of the city with a line that includes 21km of twin-bore tunnels dug beneath the capital.


----------



## RegentHouse

What's the status of the building to the right of 122 Leadenhall Street with the antenna? If it's supposed to be the Minerva Building, why is it shown in the first place?


----------



## Pants1254

RegentHouse said:


> What's the status of the building to the right of 122 Leadenhall Street with the antenna? If it's supposed to be the Minerva Building, why is it shown in the first place?


It is the Minerva Building. This is an old render, it was produced before the current low rise building was proposed and built. Im still gutted this building was never built I remember when they shelved it in favour of the low rise.


----------



## PortoNuts

Can never believe how huge this project really is. 



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Crossrail, London's £14.8bn rail programme, is approaching its halfway mark. Mark Odell reports on the magnitude of an undertaking that will connect the east and west of the city with a line that includes 21km of twin-bore tunnels dug beneath the capital.


----------



## Amrafel

^^Awesome. Next year I will probably apply for a job in TfL in the transportation planning :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

Amrafel said:


> ^^Awesome. Next year I will probably apply for a job in TfL in the transportation planning :applause:


Good luck.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Balfour Beatty wins London Olympic stadium West Ham building contract*
> 
> *Construction firm boosted by £154m deal to convert arena into football club's new home and multi-purpose venue by 2016*
> 
> Balfour Beatty has won the £154m contract to convert London's Olympic stadium into the new home of West Ham United, in a fillip for the construction firm's struggling UK business.
> 
> The project will employ up to 400 people at its busiest, as Balfour Beatty turns the 80,000-seat Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park into a multi-purpose venue taking in sport, cultural and community events by 2016. Balfour Beatty's work will reduce the stadium's capacity to 54,000 and install retractable seating to cover the athletics track.
> 
> The stadium in Stratford, east London, will also be the new national competition venue for UK athletics and will have a separate community athletics track. It will stage five games for the 2015 Rugby World Cup before West Ham move in.
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/business...wins-london-olympic-stadium-west-ham-contract


----------



## SE9

*The Ram Brewery* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.therambrewery.com/


Chinese developer Greenland Group has purchased the £600 million ($958m) Ram Brewery project:

- *Property Week:* Chinese developer barrels into £600m Ram Brewery

- *Wandsworth Council:* New investor for Ram Brewery scheme

- *Prime Resi:* Chinese mega-developer buys Wandsworth’s £600m Ram Brewery


Project facts


661 new homes

9506m² new retail and commercial space

500 permanent jobs, 266 construction jobs

248 residential parking spaces, +1200 cycle parking spaces

Micro brewery and brewery museum


----------



## Bligh

Wow those Wood Wharf pictures look VERY impressive!


----------



## Bligh

Looks like a new larger tower in Wood Wharf as well? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Bligh

*Chinese Investment - Docklands*

Good article about a new deal with Chinese companies and Docklands development. 

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/londons-bo...irm-build-new-canary-wharf-skyscraper-1431273


----------



## sk327

Bligh said:


> Good article about a new deal with Chinese companies and Docklands development.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/londons-bo...irm-build-new-canary-wharf-skyscraper-1431273



This is really promising! Taller than 1CS? I really hope it will be really well thought and planned and will act as the new Pinnacle of CW! With all the new developments all around the area, a pinnacle is needed! What about the height restrictions though?

btw what's the Asian Business park they're talking about? and where abouts is Royal Albert dock?


----------



## SE9

sk327 said:


> This is really promising! Taller than 1CS? I really hope it will be really well thought and planned and will act as the new Pinnacle of CW! With all the new developments all around the area, a pinnacle is needed! What about the height restrictions though?


The news most likely concerns City Pride.




sk327 said:


> btw what's the Asian Business park they're talking about? and where abouts is Royal Albert dock?



*Asian Business Port* | Royal Albert Dock E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350521

Official website: http://abp-london.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Site area: 35 acres

Commercial space: 3.2 million ft²


----------



## lafreak84

Is there a project worth less than a billion? :lol:


----------



## SE9

*Brentford Community Stadium* | Brentford TW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038181

Official website: http://www.brentfordcommunitystadium.com/


Willmott Dixon has been announced as the developer for the Brentford Community Stadium project:

- *Evening Standard:* Brentford name new developers for 20,000 capacity stadium and Kew Bridge complex

- *Kingston Guardian:* Brentford announce Willmott Dixon as stadium developer

- *Get West London:* Brentford announce new stadium developers


Project facts


Site area: 7.6 acres

20,000 capacity stadium

910 homes


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

lafreak84 said:


> Is there a project worth less than a billion? :lol:


There was a list of projects worth over a billion and your comment made me think it might be more useful to have one of projects under that mark, in case they get lost!


----------



## SE9

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> There was a list of projects worth over a billion and your comment made me think it might be more useful to have one of projects under that mark, in case they get lost!


There's over 30 projects in London that cost _more_ than £1 billion ($1.6bn)

It'd take too long to list projects under that mark.


----------



## SE9

*One Lime Street Square* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Planning application: http://www.planning2.cityoflondon.g...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=M9TK1EFH02B00











On-site demolition ongoing. Photos by forumer chest:


----------



## Bligh

sk327 said:


> This is really promising! Taller than 1CS? I really hope it will be really well thought and planned and will act as the new Pinnacle of CW! With all the new developments all around the area, a pinnacle is needed! What about the height restrictions though?
> 
> btw what's the Asian Business park they're talking about? and where abouts is Royal Albert dock?


Indeed taller than 1CS! I agree with a pinnacle structure but I do not think it will be centralised - maybe on one of the riverbanks of CW. 

If I'm honest, I'm not too sure if the development will even be in CW itself... but the docklands area in general. I'm not too sure. I cannot see where it could go with all the developments going on, i.e. Hertsmere Tower, etc etc etc. Maybe closer to Wood Wharf area? 

Keep in my mind I might be completely wrong lol


----------



## Bligh

Fantastic news regarding One Lime Street. It's going to be gorgeous.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

SE9 said:


> There's over 30 projects in London that cost _more_ than £1 billion ($1.6bn)
> 
> It'd take too long to list projects under that mark.


... It was a tongue-in-cheek comment about how there are probably more projects over £1billion than under it, but obviously didn't translate into that over the Web.

Anyway, great news on One Lime Street, such great modern buildings all within touching distance of each other.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Indeed taller than 1CS! I agree with a pinnacle structure but I do not think it will be centralised - maybe on one of the riverbanks of CW.
> 
> If I'm honest, I'm not too sure if the development will even be in CW itself... but the docklands area in general. I'm not too sure. I cannot see where it could go with all the developments going on, i.e. Hertsmere Tower, etc etc etc. Maybe closer to Wood Wharf area?
> 
> Keep in my mind I might be completely wrong lol


^^



SE9 said:


> The deal most likely refers to an existing tower proposal, City Pride. It already has full planning permission and requires such an intervention to see the project move forward.
> 
> According to its planning documents, City Pride has a site GEA of 97,467m². Not far off the "98,000m²" quoted in the articles above.


----------



## SE9

It's Hertsmere House:



gegloma01 said:


> *Greenland swoops on Hertsmere House*
> 8 January 2014 2:05 pm
> 
> Chinese-state owned developer Greenland Group has swooped on Hertsmere House, a highly-prized tower site in Canary Wharf, after a deal with wealthy Irish businessman Thomas Ryan fell apart.
> 
> http://www.propertyweek.com/news/ne...and-swoops-on-hertsmere-house/5065347.article


----------



## Birmingham

Ha. Didn't see that one coming. Rather the Chinese than a dodgy dealer. Great news.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *One Lime Street Square* | City of London EC3


Great update. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brookfield set for London’s most expensive housing job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Contractor Brookfield Multiplex is in line to build London’s most exclusive block of flats in the heart of Chelsea. The Glebe scheme will boast six top-end apartments, a duplex penthouse and two large detached villas.*
> 
> It tips the scales with an estimated development value of £300m and promises to be London’s dearest address.
> 
> The two villas in the scheme are expected to fetch around £35m each, upstaging even the Candy Brothers’ One Hyde Park development.
> 
> Each resident of the Glebe will have their own swimming pool and private lift making the development one of the most exclusive addresses in London, despite a relatively modest exterior.
> 
> Developer/hedge fund Orion Capital Managers is reported to have paid £85m for the site between 36A Glebe Place and Old Church Street,located next to Sloane Square.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the fund said: “We have not let a contract for the build yet and have no further comment.”
> 
> But tender information specialist Glenigan has reported that Brookfield Multiplex is set to scoop the prestigious build, which is due to start shortly.
> 
> The apartments consist of an extensive master suite, four bedrooms each with en-suite bathrooms, a drawing room, study and dining room. The villas contain seven bedrooms plus a master suite, a cinema, laundry room, sauna and therapy room.
> 
> Each property will have its own swimming pool, private gardens, games room and a private lift.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...d-set-for-londons-most-expensive-housing-job/


----------



## Josedc

¿How much money is being invested in the real state market in London? Everytime I come in here there are new and expensive projects popping up.


----------



## PortoNuts

Josedc said:


> ¿How much money is being invested in the real state market in London? Everytime I come in here there are new and expensive projects popping up.


No idea but there are several £1+ billion projects going up. If you drop below that mark, they're too many to count.


----------



## RegentHouse

Pants1254 said:


> It is the Minerva Building. This is an old render, it was produced before the current low rise building was proposed and built. Im still gutted this building was never built I remember when they shelved it in favour of the low rise.


Lame...


----------



## LondonFox

PortoNuts said:


> No idea but there are several £1+ billion projects going up. If you drop below that mark, they're too many to count.


More than several… according to SE9 there's around 30 £1+Billion projects happening in London right now.


----------



## LondonFox

> *London overtakes New York as world's best city for property investment *



http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...ork-worlds-best-city-property-investment.html


----------



## Bligh

So the Chinese swooped in with Hertsmere Tower? Not City Pride?

GREAT news about real estate.


----------



## SE9

All Highrise Projects in London
*100m and above*





The Pinnacle
City of London EC3

*Height:* 288m | *Floors:* 63 | *Architect:* Kohn Pederson Fox | *Developer:* Union Investment Real Estate AG

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website | Skyscrapernews



Initial planning application submitted in June 2005

Revised application with 19m height reduction approved in April 2006

Construction of the tower started in summer of 2009, halted in March 2012


*Current status:* On Hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



South Quay Plaza
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 243m | *Floors:* 65 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Berkeley Homes Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



To replace the South Quay Plaza shopping centre

Application to be submitted in 2014


*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Hertsmere Tower
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 237m | *Floors:* 75 | *Architect:* Squire Architects | *Developer:* Tom Ryan

*Links:* London forum thread | Skyscrapernews listing | Design consultation site



The site of the stalled proposal Columbus Tower

Project acquired in January 2014 by China's Greenland Group


*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Riverside South
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 236m and 189m | *Floors:* 45 and 37 | *Architect:* Richard Rogers | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Canary Wharf development page | SkyscraperNews listing - tower 1 | SkyscraperNews listing - tower 2



JP Morgan secured as tenants in August 2008

The tallest tower was given a height increase, making it structurally taller than 1 Canada Square

Basement construction complete


*Current status:* On Hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



City Pride
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 233m | *Floors:* 76 | *Architect:* Squire & Partners | *Developer:* Chalegrove Properties

*Links:* London forum thread | Skyscrapernews listing 



In London, only the Shard will have a higher floor count. 

The tower had faced considerable opposition from local residents. 

Planned by developer Chalegrove Properties, on the site of a pub in the Docklands. The site was bought for £32m.


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Leadenhall Building
City of London EC3

*Height:* 225m | *Floors:* 48 | *Architect:* Richard Rogers | *Developer:* British Land PLC

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website | British Land development page | Skyscrapernews listing



53,187m² total office space

World headquarters of insurance group Aon plc (17,652m² let)

World headquarters of insurance group Amlin plc (10,312m² let)


*Current status:* Topped out












_____________________________________________________________________________



Diamond Tower
CanaryWharf E14

*Height*: 220m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: Horden Cherry Lee Architects | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group 

*Links:* London forum thread



Slim tower due to site constraints

Diamond pattern ensures strength of tower


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



North Quay
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 216m/203m/120m | *Floors:* 44/38/18 | *Architect:* Cesar Pelli | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Architect's website | Canary Wharf development page | Skyscrapernews listing



Site area of 2.96 hectares. Total area of 221,596m²

Development is likely to proceed after the completion of Churchill Place, Riverside South and Crossrail.

This trio of towers would be situated on a 7-acre site at the northern edge of the Canary Wharf estate, previously known as "Shed 35"


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



30 Marsh Wall
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 205m | *Floors*: 57 | *Architect*: 21st Architecture | *Developer*: Appleby Trust

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Scoping report submitted to Tower Hamlets council



*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Wood Wharf
Wood Wharf E14

*Height*: Various | *Floors*: Various | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



£2 billion ($3.2bn) redevelopment of a largely derelict area to the east of Canary Wharf

The Wood Wharf masterplan and detailed plans for phase one have been submitted for approval


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Goodsyard London
Shoreditch E1

*Height*: approx 200m (x2) | *Floors*: approx 50 (x2) | *Developer*: Hammerson and Ballymore Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Masterplan on the site of Bishopsgate Goodsyard

Plans indicate that the two main towers will be clad in brick


*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Nine Elms
Nine Elms SW8

*Height:* 200m/161m Floors: 58/43 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates | *Developer:* Dalian Wanda

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Replacing the Market Towers, an 88 metre tall office building completed in 1975

There will be 436 apartments with affordable units at the bottom of each tower. City Tower and River Tower will be linked by a skybridge.

The project was acquired by the Wanda Group for £700 million ($1.1bn) in November 2013


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Lansdowne Road
Croydon

*Height:* 199m | *Floors:* 55 fl | *Architect:* CZWG | *Developer:* Guildhouse-Rosepride

*Links:* Guildhouse site



The tower was formally known as the Odalisk


When complete, it will be the tallest building in Outer London


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Lime Street Square
City of London EC3

*Height*: 192m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: Kohn Pederson Fox | *Developer*: W.R. Berkley

*Links:* London forum thread



Will be the European headquarters of W.R. Berkley

Nicknamed 'The Scalpel' due to its sharp angular design by KPF


*Current status:* Site demolition ongoing












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Bank Street
Canary Wharf E14

*Height:* 186m/186m | *Floors:* -- | *Architect:* -- | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread



New design to replace previous scheme known as Heron Quays West


The new scheme will consist of two towers up to 186m in height and 129,857m² of office space


*Current status:* Pre-planning

Previous design:












_____________________________________________________________________________



Arrowhead Quay
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 183m/170m | *Floors*: 55/50 | *Architect*: Glen Howells Architects | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Links:* London forum thread



A redesigned scheme



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Morello Tower
Croydon CR0

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 54 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* Menta

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Project was on hold until the £1 billion redevelopment of the nearby Whitgift Centre was announced.

Scheme includes a hotel, 6000 sqm of grade A offices, retail and community uses alongside significant public realm and station infrastructure.

The development will integrate with a new station entrance funded by Network Rail and the Borough at an estimated investment of £20m


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



100 Bishopsgate
City of London EC3

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 40 | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | *Developer:* Great Portland Estates

*Links:* London forum thread | Skyscrapernews listing



This tower would stand on a site immediately to the south of the Heron Tower. If viewed from Waterloo Bridge, it would be
obscured by Tower 42. 

Construction will start when a pre-let is found. Demolition complete and some minor groundworks have been conducted.


*Current status:* On hold 












_____________________________________________________________________________



New Covent Garden Market
Nine Elms SW8

*Height:* 172m to 115m | *Floors:* 54 to 35 | *Developer:* VSM

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



The redevelopment of the New Covent Garden Market at Nine Elms

The project is divided into 5 neighbouring sites

The 'Northern Site' hosts the tower proposals


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



New Bondway
Nine Elms SW11

*Height:* 168m | *Floors:* 50 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* McLaren Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



450 homes, 20% of which affordable

Current design replaces a shorter proposal


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Vauxhall Square
Nine Elms SW8

*Height:* 168m/168m/87m/69m/53m/39m/37m | *Floors:* 49/49/26/21/16/11/8 | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | Developer: CLS

*Links:* Official website



520 new homes comprising 410 private homes in two 50 story towers and a further 110 affordable homes.


22,732m² of offices, 3,119m² of retail space a 3,777m² multi-screen cinema and associated community facilities.



*Current status:* Approved. Construction starting 2015












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Blackfriars
Southwark SE1

*Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 52 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson Architects | *Developer:* Beetham Organization

*Links:* Forum thread | Exhibition photos and information | Skyscrapernews listing



Originally proposed at 70 floors/220m, this has twice been reduced in height, and the footprint has shrunk.


There was going to be a public viewing gallery will be located on the top floor, offering stunning views across the capital. This has been removed.


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Principal Place
Shoreditch EC2

*Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 51/35 | *Architect:* Foster & Partners | *Developer:* Hammerson

*Links:* London forum thread | Technical drawings | Skyscrapernews listing



Adjacent to the Broadgate Tower in the City of London.


Tower element is the residential part of the scheme, with offices in the groundscraper.


*Current status:* Approved. Demolition work complete. Awaiting start of construction.












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Park Place
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 162m | *Floors*: 32 | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* Forum thread



Situated east of the Riverside South towers.

Plans for a 197m residential tower on this site were approved, before the developer went into administration


*Current status:* Proposed












_____________________________________________________________________________



Ludgate and Sampson House
Bankside SE1

*Height:* 161m/108m/94m/69m/58m/53m/57m/ | *Floors:* 49/30/26/15/16/12/13/6/5 | *Architect:* PLP Architecture | *Developer:* Carlyle Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Phasing of the development is largely dictated by the dates when the Sampson and Ludgate buildings become vacant (through expiry of existing leases).


Lease on Ludgate House expires Q2 2015


Lease on Sampson House expires Q2 2018


The basement and foundations of Sampson house are going to be retained, thus greatly limiting the amount of new excavation and piling required


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



20 Fenchurch Street
City of London EC3

*Height:* 160m | *Floors:* 36 | *Architect:* Rafael Vinoly | *Developer:* Land Securities

*Links:* Forum thread | Official website | Skyscrapernews listing



This project replaces a 91m tower from the 1960s. It involved a very lengthy demolition process. 


The tower made headlines in summer 2013, when its concave southern face concentrated the sun's beam onto the streets below


*Current status:* Topped out












_____________________________________________________________________________



City Forum
Islington EC1

*Height*: 155m and 137m | *Floors*: 42 and 36 | *Architect*: Foster + Partners | *Developer*: Berkeley Homes

*Links:* London forum thread



955 homes


5,000m² B1 office space, 700m² B2 office space


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



South Bank Tower
South Bank SE1

*Height*: 155m | *Floors*: 41

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Redevelopment of King's Reach Tower


The redevelopment includes a slight height increase


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



40 Leadenhall Street
City of London EC3

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Henderson Global Investors

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Nicknamed Gotham City

All buildings currently on-site will be demolished, except 19-21 Billiter Street


*Current status:* Proposed












_____________________________________________________________________________



225 Marsh Wall
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 47 | *Developer*: The Angel Group

*Links:* London forum thread



The tower has undergone a design change and height increase.



*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Baltimore Tower
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 45 | *Architect*: Skidmore Owings & Merrill | *Developer*: Ballymore Properties Ltd

*Links:* London forum thread



The final element of the Baltimore Wharf residential quarter


It has gone through a series of design changes, at one point being proposed at 170m. This latest version is 150m.



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Canada Water Project Sites C and E
Canada Water SE16

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 43

*Links:* London forum thread



Part of the ongoing Canada Water regeneration


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Manhattan Loft Gardens
Stratford E20

*Height*: 143m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Manhattan Loft Corporation

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Apartments currently being marketed


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Imperial West
Shepherd's Bush W12

*Height*: 141m | *Floors*: 35 | *Developer*: Imperial College London

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Major new campus of Imperial College in west London


Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Vauxhall Cross Island
Nine Elms SW8

*Height*: 141m and 115m | *Floors*: 41 and 31 | *Architect*: Squire and Partners | *Developer*: Wendover Investments

*Links:* London forum thread



Height reduction from the original design


Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Merchant Square
Paddington Basin W2

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: Robin Partington Architects | *Developer*: European Land and Property

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Nicknamed 'The Cucumber'


The centrepiece of the Merchant Square project


*Current status:* Apartments being marketed. Construction should commence soon












_____________________________________________________________________________



Doon Street Tower
Waterloo SE1

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: Coin Street

*Links:* London forum thread



A low-rise element of this scheme is currently under construction


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Providence Tower
Blackwall E14

*Height*: 136m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Ballymore Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



The pinnacle of the Providence Wharf cluster


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Heron Plaza
City of London EC3

*Height*: 135m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: PLP Architecture | *Developer*: Heron International

*Links:* London forum thread



Planning permission secured January 2011

Luxury hotel to be operated by Four Seasons


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Saffron Square
Croydon CR9

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Berkeley Group

*Links:* London forum thread



The midrise phase of the development is already complete


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Eileen House
Elephant and Castle SE1

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 41 | *Architect*: Allies & Morrison | *Developer*: Shaw Corporation

*Links:* London forum thread



Tower redesigned in Spring 2013 to incorporate winter gardens instead of balconies

Approved by the Mayor of London in December 2013


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



360 London
Elephant and Castle SE1

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: Richard Rogers | *Developer*: Shaw Corporation

*Links:* London forum thread



Approved in January 2012

Construction anticipated to commence in 2014


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Crown House
Hackney EC1

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 39| *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Rocket Investments ltd

*Links:* London forum thread



Project also consists of a 10 storey office building


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



20 Blackfriars Road
Southwark SE1

*Height*: 133m and 98m | *Floors*: 43 and 23 | *Architect*: Wilkinson Eyre | *Developer*: Circleplane

*Links:* London forum thread



Approved in 2008



*Current status:* Approved, on hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



One The Elephant
Elephant and Castle SE1

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 37 | *Architect*: Squire and Partners | *Developer*: Lend Lease

*Links:* London forum thread



284 homes


Tallest tower to achieve CSH Level 4


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Keybridge House
Nine Elms SW8

*Height*: 128m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: BT

*Links:* Official website



To provide 379 apartments



*Current status:* In-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Elizabeth House
Waterloo SE1

*Height*: 123m/53m | *Floors*: 29/10 | *Architect*: David Chipperfield Architects

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



The project has undergone several redesigns



*Current status:* Planning enquiry












_____________________________________________________________________________



Trafalgar Way
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 122m & 104m | *Floors*: 35 & 29 | *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Circadian

*Links:* London forum thread



The site was bought by Essential Living in Spring 2013



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Lots Road
Chelsea SW3

*Height*: 122m & 85m | *Floors*: 37 & 25 | *Architect*: Terry Farrell and Partners | *Developer*: Circadian

*Links:* London forum thread



Redevelopment of the Lots Road power station and construction of two residential towers



*Current status:* Site preparation underway












_____________________________________________________________________________



Lexicon
Islington EC1

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill | *Developer*: Mount Anvil

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Located on City road, near the City of London


Will be the tallest tower in the London Borough of Islington



*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Vauxhall Sky Gardens
Vauxhall SW8

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: Amin Taha Architects

*Links:* London forum thread



178 homes

10,000m² of commercial space and 2,500m² of communal 'sky-gardens'

*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Sainsbury's Nine Elms
Nine Elms SW8

*Height*: 120m/90m/62m | *Floors*: -- | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Sainsbury's

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Approved in Summer 2012

Construction to start in 2014


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



40 Marsh Wall
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 117m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: BUJ Architects | *Developer*: Commander Estates

*Links:* London forum thread



Hotel signed up for tower



*Current status:* Building on-site currently under demolition












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Stage Shoreditch
Shoreditch E1

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: Pringle Brandon Drew | *Developer*: Plough Yard Developments

*Links:* London forum thread



Hotel signed up for tower



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Ram Brewery
Wandsworth

*Height*: 113m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Minerva plc

*Links:* London forum thread



Mixed use development, incorporating residential and retail space


Approved following a public inquiry



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Dollar Bay
Canary Wharf E14

*Height*: 109m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Ian Simpson Architects | *Developer*: Londonewcastle and European Investments

*Links:* London forum thread



121 apartments in the tower



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Quill
Southwark SE1

*Height*: 110m | *Floors*: 31 | *Architect*: SPPARC Architecture | *Developer*: Investream

*Links:* London forum thread | Architect's project page



Will be the tallest student residential tower in the world



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Capital Towers
Stratford E15

*Height*: 110m and 55m | *Floors*: 35 and 15 | *Developer*: Galliard Homes

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Residential development situated on Stratford High Street



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Brickfields
Shepherd's Bush W12

*Height*: 107m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Eric Parry Architects | *Developer*: Helical Bar

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



The development will include 1,150 homes



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Angel Court
City of London EC2

*Height*: 101m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: Fletcher Priest Architects | *Developer*: Mitsui Fudosan and Stanhope PLC

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



A redevelopment of the existing One Angel Court


*Current status:* Under Construction


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/










Time-lapse for the last full month of construction:


----------



## Amrafel

I had no idea that so many towers are planned or U/C in London  If all of this will be built, London will have one of the world's best skylines.


----------



## SE9

*St James's Market redevelopment* | St James's W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959

Official website: http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/urban/st-jamess/development/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Floorspace: 31,500m²


CNN has posted a story about the redevelopment of St James's:

*London's Jermyn St. to get face lift*
CNN | 8 January 2014


----------



## RSena11

SE9, as always, thank you very much for your valuable contribution!!!

I've been working in the city and it's fascinating to see how much things have changed around the square mile over the past 10 years. 

Also, the fact that there are QUALITY developments going up in pretty much all parts of London is just the incredibly. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## bbcwallander

Wow!!!

Amazing Update SE9

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I make that 69 new towers over 100m that could potentially rise in the coming years.

That is staggering!


----------



## gehenaus

Not bad, not bad at all. Someone knock up a render of the skyline if all that lot gets built.


----------



## sk327

I freakin love London!!! There are so many projects to look forward to. Some personal favourites are Wood Wharf, Nine Elms and the Pinnacle.


----------



## Birmingham

Can't be long till we see 300m towers being proposed!


----------



## Daniel_Emirates_DXB

London indeed needs a mega tall


----------



## sk327

Birmingham said:


> Can't be long till we see 300m towers being proposed!


Would love to see that too, but where would that be possible? hno:hno:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Great job SE9. :applause: 

Your efforts are greatly appreciated. 

Hope all these projects get built :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

SE9 - Fantastic update my friend. SO many brilliant towers! SO many fantastic developments. It's brilliant.


----------



## Bligh

sk327 said:


> Would love to see that too, but where would that be possible? hno:hno:


Most like Southbank... where the Shard already is. Do not be surprised if more proposals come along there. 

Realistically, a well positioned 300+ could be built in CW/Docklands.


----------



## sk327

Bligh said:


> Most like Southbank... where the Shard already is. Do not be surprised if more proposals come along there.
> 
> Realistically, a well positioned 300+ could be built in CW/Docklands.


I'm not sure I'd like the idea of the second supertall of London being right next to the Shard. Unless the area becomes another cluster, which I don't know how possible would be due to the sightlines(?).

CW is where I'd like to see one get built. Unfortunately, with city airport, there's no chance! They don't even allow anything 10m taller than 1CS, let alone 65m!

Also, what's the maximum height that the pinnacle site could have? It'd be quite interesting there too, given that the city is pretty much done constructing skyscrapers after all the proposed ones get built.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks a lot for the very comprehensive compilation, SE9.


----------



## SE9

sk327 said:


> Also, what's the maximum height that the pinnacle site could have? It'd be quite interesting there too, given that the city is pretty much done constructing skyscrapers after all the proposed ones get built.


The CAA height limit is 305m (1,000ft) AOD. For further reading:



Cahoot Insurer said:


> SE9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAA guidelines prohibited the original version, as the cranes would have exceeded the height limit for that area.
> 
> The Shard is built on slightly lower ground, so the structure itself could afford to be taller without violating the restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> SE9 is right... Following the original planning application, and the planning application for the Shard, the CAA implemented legislation to restrict heights of buildings in London... This has to do with one of the approach paths to City Airport (or of a plane needs to be diverted from landing during congestion times)... The path along the Thames between the two buildings. The legislation covers the eastern half of the City and restricts development height to 305m AOD (1000ft)... There is a 1000ft safety margin above that to get to the 2000ft flight path. There was a risk assessment done in the original design, but the client decided to reduce the height to avoid a long public inquiry which would have delayed the project for another few years. So the original height reduction was not to cut costs down
Click to expand...


----------



## bozenBDJ

I like those highrise developments in London, it's skyline is growing indeed :cheers:  .


----------



## SE9

*Jimi Hendrix's London flat to become permanent museum*
The Guardian










> *Rooms in 23 Brook Street – next door to where George Frideric Handel lived – will be restored to appearance in 1968*
> 
> A permanent museum is to be created in a bland office space in a London attic. They are rooms that rock music pilgrims have been pleading to get into for decades – the rooms rented in the late 1960s by Jimi Hendrix, poignantly described by him as "the only home I ever had".
> 
> The Heritage Lottery Fund will soon announce a £1.2m grant to restore the rooms to their appearance during 1968, when Hendrix paid £30 a week to share the flat with his girlfriend, Kathy Etchingham. The rooms will hold displays on his life, work and musical legacy.
> 
> A unique pair of blue plaques on the outside wall of the 18th-century listed building celebrates the two musical giants whose time there was separated by centuries: Hendrix lived at No 23 Brook Street, and George Frideric Handel at No 25. The Mayfair properties, separate houses when constructed in 1721, are now linked as the Handel House Museum.
> 
> Hendrix, born in Seattle, and regularly voted the greatest guitarist of all time, was almost unknown when he first came to London in 1966. Word soon spread in the music community of his extraordinary talent. On one night his audience included John Lennon, Eric Clapton, Pete Townshend and Mick Jagger. The following year his debut album, Are You Experienced, with his band the Jimi Hendrix Experience, which included the tracks Purple Haze and Foxy Lady, made him an international star.
> 
> Although most of Hendrix's last years were spent touring he returned to make London his base in 1968, and the Brook Street house is his only surviving home.
> 
> Although many have assumed Hendrix knew nothing of the Handel coincidence, he was fascinated to learn of his distinguished predecessor, and headed off to One Stop Records in nearby South Molton Street to buy music that Handel wrote while living there, including the Water Music and the Messiah.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

London residents, take a moment to participate in the London Forum Census


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/










Site photos taken this week by forumer stevekeiretsu:


One The Elephant u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Elephant Leisure centre u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Dock* | Wapping E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538312

Official website: http://londondockconsultation.co.uk/


The London Dock project has been approved by Tower Hamlets council:

- *Financial Times:* Berkeley wins planning permission for ‘Fortress Wapping’ site

- *Out Law:* 1,800-home London Dock scheme granted approval


Project facts


Site area: 15 acres

Homes: 1,800

Commercial space: 20,000m²


----------



## SE9

*London City Airport Expansion* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660768

Official website: http://www.londoncityairport.com/


*First Bloomberg Hub to be built at London City Airport*
Airport World
9 January 2014​


> *The first Bloomburg Hub to enhance connectivity for business travellers will be built at London City Airport (LCY).*
> 
> A three-year agreement has been signed between the airport and business and financial news provider, to install the hub sometime this Spring.
> 
> The hub will deliver news, data and travel information and it will also see digital touch points situated around the airport.
> 
> Nearly two thirds of LCY’s 3.4 million passengers it handled during 2013 were travelling for business purposes.
> 
> Matthew Hall, chief commercial officer at LCY, says: "Time is money, and staying productive while in transit is of paramount importance to today’s business traveller.
> 
> “The Bloomberg Hub adds an innovative extra dimension to the airport’s core propositions of location, convenience and speed of transit, which are what makes LCY London’s business airport of choice.”
> 
> Maureen McGuire, chief marketing officer of Bloomberg, says the hub will bring to life the brand inside the airport.
> 
> “This is Bloomberg’s biggest brand initiative worldwide and reinforces our continued investment in London as a leading global financial centre,” McGuire says.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Site photo taken today:


Baltimore Tower, Millharbour - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwith...ities/Future-Developments/25-Churchill-Place/


Work continues at the base of the tower. Photos taken today:


25 Churchill Place, Canary Wharf - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


25 Churchill Place, Canary Wharf - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza











Today at Lincoln Plaza:


Lincoln Plaza, Millwall - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lincoln Plaza, Millwall - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lincoln Plaza, Millwall - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Completion: 2016











The extension visible above the roof of the Tate Modern. Photo by forumer potto:


----------



## SE9

*New $1bn US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


The US Congress has agreed a $1tn spending deal today. The policy riders include a prohibition of funding for the new US embassy in London:

- *Financial Times:* US Congress agrees $1tn spending deal

- *Buzzfeed:* US Spending Bill Removes Funding For New Embassy In London

The decision is being labelled somewhat comical given that feasibility studies, architecture competitions, tendering processes and a groundbreaking ceremony have already taken place, with the project currently under construction. The US Embassy London state that the project will continue as normal, with additional funding being raised by the sale of property:












New Embassy Building Site by usembassylondon, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

A planning document from Great Portland Estates concerning the eastern end of Oxford Street.

http://www.gpe.co.uk/media/254972/jpmc_conference_tour_pack_2014v4_print.pdf


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/










Construction update by forumer chest:


----------



## Birmingham

Revisions to the London plan have been released by Boris. 

They estimated in 2011 that 322,000 houses were needed in London over the next 10 years. 

It has now gone up to 424,000 houses minimum. 

London built 18,000 new homes in 2013. 
London is required to build 42,000 new homes per year. 

*These still won't meet targets due to London's unprecedented population boom. *

New intensification areas have been included so further high rise hot spots. Old Kent Road has also been identified for min 2,500 homes. Close to Shard. 

---

Anyway - end story. London is only going to be going up for a very long time.


----------



## PortoNuts

Massive stuff going ahead. Thanks SE9. kay:


----------



## the man from k-town

has this been mentioned already? 

possible 4 new residential towers at Thames Quay, Canary Wharf

Tallest Tower with over 50 storeys.

http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3364


----------



## PortoNuts

> *'Foreign presence’ to alter London private housing market*
> 
> *The identity of London’s top 10 housebuilders will soon change as overseas investors look to “take a slice of London’s profitable housing market”, according to CBRE.*
> 
> Barratt Homes, Bellway Homes and Berkeley Group currently contribute more than half of private home starts (53 per cent) in the capital.
> 
> But research by commercial property and investment firm CBRE shows Chinese, Singaporean, Malaysian and Qatari investors control land with planning consent for more than 33,000 residential units.
> 
> It said: “We expect the top 10 developers will change to reflect this foreign presence.”
> 
> CBRE said this diversity and alternative investment source will help to speed up the construction of new homes.
> 
> The £8bn Battersea Power Station residential development was among major projects to have recently received foreign investment, after Malaysian groups SP Setia and Sime Darby and Chinese firm Dalian Wanda formed a consortium for the project’s redevelopment.
> 
> More than 3,500 homes will be built on the site over the lifetime of the project.
> 
> CBRE expects more housing associations to take on the role of housebuilders, as housing grants and the need to subsidise the delivery of affordable housing are removed.
> 
> The report showed that the 15 largest housing associations, known as g15, accounted for a quarter of all new building in London and controlled more than 15,000 market units, either in planning stages or under construction.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...london-private-housing-market/8657491.article


----------



## london lad

the man from k-town said:


> has this been mentioned already?
> 
> possible 4 new residential towers at Thames Quay, Canary Wharf
> 
> Tallest Tower with over 50 storeys.
> 
> http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3364


Yes that story has just been lifted from the general London forum.


----------



## PortoNuts

Annual Foreign Investment Survey 2014


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So they are putting base cladding on Leadenhall after all.


----------



## hugh

Washington DC 's a bit of a surprise there.


----------



## PortoNuts

hugh said:


> Washington DC 's a bit of a surprise there.


Madrid is a surprise to me as well.


----------



## Birmingham

Those just shows how much America was seen as stable ground during the recession. Now the UK is growing again London is streaking ahead. Paris is still in the duldrums though which isn't surprising considering their tax rates and everything else wrong with there parliament at the moment, not exactly enticing the mega rich to the country are they!!


----------



## phoenixboi08

Birmingham said:


> Those just shows how much America was seen as stable ground during the recession. Now the UK is growing again London is streaking ahead. Paris is still in the duldrums though which isn't surprising considering their tax rates and everything else wrong with there parliament at the moment, not exactly enticing the mega rich to the country are they!!


I think it's more to do with the growing realization that there's less and less opportunity for return in the Chinese market (mostly due to the perception that those prices are not going to stay quite as high). The biggest change was the policies meant to get individuals to purchase one home, Beijing implemented to cool down the market. The unintended consequences were that money going out of the country. 

Though, it isn't just Chinese buyers, but foreigners who, before 2010, would have been buying property in China.
Then again, I don't know much about who their clients are (that is, who they surveyed), so that may be playing into the data as well; individuals with very little Chinese properties in their portfolios - and little desire to add more due to perceptions of low appreciation - are a bit "self-selecting" in having low ratings of the market.


----------



## Birmingham

There is very little "premium" areas in China to sustain large asset values it would seem. 

The UK's housing bubble burst at the end of 2009 which that graph perfectly illustrates. 

Also American property values are still substantially lower than The UK and the rest of Europe which allows the asset to have significant capital appreciation long term. 

It's always easier to doubel a £100k then a £1m.


----------



## devastasian

*The Docklands & East London Advertiser*


Scanned from a Xerox Multifunction Device by Devastasian, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Convoys Wharf* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857712

Official website: http://www.convoyswharf.com/


The Minister for the Arts and Lewisham Council have both voiced opinion on the Convoys Wharf scheme, which will be decided next month by the Mayor of London:

- *Building Design:* Vaizey warns on Convoys Wharf heritage issues

- *Building Design:* Council asks mayor to reject £1bn Convoys Wharf scheme


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Homes: 3,500


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/










An indicative timetable of construction from W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²










Construction update at King's Cross. Photos by forumer potto: 





























Kings Cross London Jan 2014 by Longska1, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those last few buildings look good!


----------



## decks67

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/property...ore-wealth-than-New-Zealand-report-finds.html


This isn't really surprising as London's population is twice that of New Zealand.


----------



## Cicoz

52 Lime Street looks awesome. How tall is it?


----------



## sk327

Cicoz said:


> 52 Lime Street looks awesome. How tall is it?



Indeed. 192 metres :banana:


----------



## SE9

*The Tower, One St. George Wharf* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=221585

Official website: http://www.thetower-onestgeorgewharf.co.uk/


*Broadway Malyan completes London's tallest residential tower*
Building Design
28 January 2014​


> *Director encourages architects to think big in London*
> 
> London’s tallest residential building has completed on the south bank of the Thames at Vauxhall.
> 
> The Tower, One St George’s Wharf, by Broadway Malyan is just over 180m and 50 storeys tall, topped by a wind turbine.
> 
> Its height and location on a sharp bend in the river make it one of the capital’s most visible new buildings.
> 
> The cylindrical 30,000 sq m tower, containing 213 luxury flats, won planning in 2005 and construction began in February 2009. Last January two people died when a helicopter hit the building’s crane when it was shrouded in fog.
> 
> Its form was designed to be “elegant and un-gimmicky”, said the practice.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Agar Grove* | Camden NW1

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/agargrove

Planning application: http://planningonline.camden.gov.uk/MULTIWAM/showCaseFile.do?appType=Planning&appNumber=2013/8088/P


Plans for Agar Grove have been submitted for approval: Hawkins Brown and Mae submit huge Passivhaus scheme


Project facts


Cost: £97 million ($160m)

Homes: 493

Architect: Hawkins Brown and Mae


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific updates, SE9.


----------



## Bligh

Wow brilliant updates SE9.

One Lime Street is one of my favourite projects at the moment! CANNOT WAIT to see it rise.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> One Lime Street is one of my favourite projects at the moment! CANNOT WAIT to see it rise.


They should demolish the current building with a giant wrecking ball. :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Cicoz

The Tower looks awesome. Excellent quality indeed. 

But how much are the apartments?


----------



## SE9

*Thameslink Programme* | North-South rail line

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759502

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £6 billion ($9.5bn)

Completion: 2018

Train frequency: every 2-3 minutes











The rolling stock for the Thameslink Programme was unveiled today at the Excel Centre:














http://www.flickr.com/photos/transportgovuk/12188918895/in/set-72157640249845645









http://www.flickr.com/photos/transportgovuk/12189351524/in/set-72157640249845645


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It has that neo-futurist look


----------



## Ivanator

First capital connect have been mentioning that unveiling over announcements the past few days. Unfortunately I did not have time to go.


----------



## SE9

Cicoz said:


> The Tower looks awesome. Excellent quality indeed.
> 
> But how much are the apartments?


They range from £1 million for the 1 beds to £50 million for penthouse.


----------



## SE9

*Keybridge House* | Nine Elms SW8

Official website: http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748


Plans for Keybridge House have been approved tonight by Lambeth Council:


----------



## Manchester77

Ivanator said:


> First capital connect have been mentioning that unveiling over announcements the past few days. Unfortunately I did not have time to go.


It's being displayed at the ExCel centre tomorrow (29/01) and then will go on a tour of current and future Thameslink stations. There's some information about when and where on the FCC website I think


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> They range from £1 million for the 1 beds to £50 million for penthouse.


I'm not into London's real estate. How does this compare to other high end developments? (I'm thinking about Canaletto and the Lexicon)


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Keybridge House* | Nine Elms SW8


Love this style of building. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

I LOVE Keybridge House. Looks lovely. I think it echoes some Art-Deco features to a certain degree.

Great News.


----------



## Bligh

*Campaigners warn against record number of London skyscraper plans: FINANCIAL TIMES:*

Source: http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e9bd2786-875c-11e3-9c5c-00144feab7de.html#axzz2rmfz8w1i



> A record number of London skyscrapers are in the pipeline, prompting campaigners to warn that the capital’s skyline could be ruined by a “wall of glass” as property developers seek to capitalise on foreign investor demand for homes in the capital.
> More than 200 towers of at least 20 storeys are either under construction or being planned, of which three-quarters are residential, according to data from New London Architecture, a discussion and education forum. The “pretty phenomenal” figures are unprecedented in the city’s history and will “make the skyline look very different”, according to Peter Murray, NLA chairman.
> 
> 
> The government sponsored conservation group English Heritage is calling on the Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, to tighten development rules in order to make it harder for such a volume of towers to be built.
> Nigel Barker, English Heritage’s London planning and conservation director, said: “We are not against tall buildings, they have always played a part in London’s history – for example, the Tower of London, the Palace of Westminster and St Paul’s Cathedral. But this is a very significant amount of new development that most people are not aware is coming through the system.”
> 
> Mr Murray said that high-rise homes were particularly popular with foreign buyers. “It reflects the fact that London is a global city now, people from overseas are both buying housing and investing in the development process, and they are used to tall buildings,” he said. “They often express surprise that London is so low rise.”
> 
> Foreign buyers are pouring into London’s housing market, pushing prices up. With the capital’s population forecast to grow by 2m people by 2030, more homes are urgently needed.
> 
> Susan Emmett, a director of residential research at estate agency Savills, said that about 28,500 homes a year are set to be built over the next five years in London – just over half of the amount needed.
> “We shouldn’t be scared of tall buildings,” Ms Emmett said. “We need to be building at higher densities to deliver the number of homes London needs. Tall residential blocks help achieve this, particularly near public transport nodes.”
> 
> 
> The south bank of the river is a particular hotspot for tall residential buildings, from Battersea Power Station along to London Bridge. Developer St George recently completed a 50-storey tower at its St George Wharf scheme in Vauxhall, south London. Meanwhile, Irvine Sellar, developer of London’s newest landmark the Shard on the southern bank of the river facing the City, recently announced that he would build a 27-storey residential tower next to it.
> 
> Developer Hutchison Whampoa is planning to build three towers of up to 40 storeys as part of its Convoys Wharf development in Deptford, south east London.
> 
> Peter Vaughan, a director of architecture firm Broadway Malyan which designed the St George Wharf tower, said the south side of the river Thames offered great scope for tall buildings because it had historically not seen as much development activity. “The south bank can and should accommodate a ribbon of high points in contrast to the constrained environment north of the river,” he said.
> 
> Developers are increasingly likely to market large schemes that aim to regenerate rundown parts of the capital by creating a tower to act as a brand image, he added. “The Shard becomes London Bridge Quarter, the Tower [at St George Wharf] becomes Nine Elms.”
> 
> Sir Edward Lister, deputy mayor for planning at the Greater London Authority, acknowledged that the city was dealing with “very high” numbers of planning applications. “We’re back to well before pre-2008 levels. So it’s pretty busy here.”
> 
> But he rejected the suggestion that the GLA had allowed a free-for-all on skyscrapers across the London skyline, saying it permitted tall buildings only in clusters, and only in particular areas, such as Old Street, Nine Elms, Elephant & Castle, London Bridge and along the South Bank. “We’re not going back to the days of the 1960s, of putting up tall buildings any old where.”
> 
> It was “all very well” for bodies like English Heritage, he added, to oppose taller residential developments but he said “this is a growing city”.
> “We’ve got enormous population pressures and tall buildings do help us provide [an answer to] that.”
> ​
> ​​




Opinions? 
​


----------



## Cicoz

Developers should be really careful about what kind of towers they are building. I don't have any problem with tall buildings if they are topnotch quality and good architecture.


----------



## Bligh

Cicoz said:


> Developers should be really careful about what kind of towers they are building. I don't have any problem with tall buildings if they are topnotch quality and good architecture.


Very well said. 

IMO London seems to only have top-notch quality designs and approvals. I have seen many proposed London skyscrapers rightfully rejected. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

It's EH, what do you expect.

They would have opposed the proposal of Tower Bridge for being 'too tall' and 'too overbearing' with respect to the Tower of London.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I really dont get EH. They have a knee-jerk response to anything tall, which is to get rid of it as best as possible in the name of conservation, yet allow the developers to bulldoze numerous old gems in the name of progress.


----------



## LondonFox

The amount of shit that they allow to be built in the past … they should shut the hell up!


----------



## gehenaus

Complain but offer no alternatives. Recognise that London has changed throughout its history but don't want change.
Mugs.


----------



## DANE81

Further to the Financial times article posted above, which is based on a press release from New London Architecture, I thought some of you guys may be interested to know about an upcoming exhibition at NLA's offices, which is set to run from April 3rd - June 12th 2014 - which is called 'London's Growing... Up!' - where it will have features, models, displays and case studies on the aforementioned 200+ towers in planning, and interactive displays that will show how the skyline looked in the past and how it looks now, and in 2030. Their office also contains a scale model of central London with all proposals imposed in place.

Currently on the news tab (linked) it is the 2nd and 3rd article that relates to the above:
http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/news.php

And here is the page that shows the scale model of central London:
http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/exhibition.php?id=34&name=pipers_central_london_model_exhib


----------



## Metro Area

Wow London.... was great with almost no skyscrapers 10 yrs ago, even better now!


----------



## Cicoz

Why does London need to build Thameslink (a new rail network)?


----------



## Stravinsky

Cicoz said:


> Why does London need to build Thameslink (a new rail network)?


It's an upgrade.


----------



## JimB

Cicoz said:


> Developers should be really careful about what kind of towers they are building. I don't have any problem with tall buildings if they are topnotch quality and good architecture.


Quality is important.

But equally important, I think, is location.

The GLA guy in that article was absolutely right. Restrict high rise construction to areas around existing clusters, with the addition of a few more clusters - e.g. Nine Elms, Old Oak Common etc.

That way, we get to keep the best of the old and mix it with the best of the new. At all costs, we must avoid the indiscriminate construction of high rise buildings. I would hate London to become another Shanghai, for instance - that's my idea of hell on earth:


----------



## potto

Its called the London plan and has been real for decades, each planning authority designates an area suitable for tall buildings and this becomes local planning legislation under the democratic system.

Yet the ignorant public spurned on by the leaked "opinions" and campaigns (ulterior economic motives) of Westminster council, EH, the Royal Parks and home owners looking to protect their golden egg conservation village status still get into hysterics that London will somehow turn into Shanghai.

so even though tall buildings get proposed in the valid designated proposed area they are still endlessly delayed, chopped down, cancelled by various interfering bodies such as conservation groups and councils who fear political backlash as the ignorance is widespread.


----------



## JimB

potto said:


> Its called the London plan and has been real for decades, each planning authority designates an area suitable for tall buildings.
> 
> Yet the ignorant public spurned on by the leaked "opinions" and campaigns (ulterior economic motives) of Westminster council and EH still get into hysterics that London will somehow turn into Shanghai.


Absolutely. Scaremongering is silly.

Nevertheless, the point still stands that the policy absolutely MUST be held fast. Carefully planned clusters. Not indiscriminate high rise.


----------



## potto

Its the other way around. 

The democratic planning system must be steadfast into allowing tall building proposals to go through smoothly in the designated tall building areas so that London's housing and office space shortage can be dealt with without resorting to sprawling into the green belt.

It is not on that publicly funded bodies and spurious home owner groups can play politics by dragging everything through the expensive legal process each and every time and often on multiple occasions.


----------



## Bligh

potto said:


> Its called the London plan and has been real for decades, each planning authority designates an area suitable for tall buildings and this becomes local planning legislation under the democratic system.
> 
> Yet the ignorant public spurned on by the leaked "opinions" and campaigns (ulterior economic motives) of Westminster council, EH, the Royal Parks and home owners looking to protect their golden egg conservation village status still get into hysterics that London will somehow turn into Shanghai.
> 
> so even though tall buildings get proposed in the valid designated proposed area they are still endlessly delayed, chopped down, cancelled by various interfering bodies such as conservation groups and councils who fear political backlash as the ignorance is widespread.


This statement is very true. I think the process is in place to stop silly plastic looking designs being built. Althought I do agree with you; the process is a little too long. 

But it's better to have a longer process and have much better quality than it is to have a shorter ineffective process and poor quality towers. 

SE9 is correct - EH seem to disagree with developments in general. I'm sure this is not the case, but London is one of the most important Cities in the world. Space is needed to keep up such competitiveness... Skyscrapers and High-Rise Construction are inevitable.


----------



## JimB

potto said:


> Its the other way around.
> 
> The democratic planning system must be steadfast into allowing tall building proposals to go through smoothly in the designated tall building areas so that London's housing and office space shortage can be dealt with without resorting to sprawling into the green belt.
> 
> It is not on that publicly funded bodies and spurious home owner groups can play politics by dragging everything through the expensive legal process each and every time and often on multiple occasions.


It's not the "other way round".

It's both ways round.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Completion: 2016










Update taken yesterday by forumer potto:


----------



## Bligh

I LOVE that Victoria Development. Very nice. Such a range of architecture in London. 

Also, the picture of The Tate with the Shard in the background is great.


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²

Trading floors: 4 (each accommodate 750 traders)

New UBS London headquarters

Completion: 2016











Construction update taken yesterday by forumer DarJoLe:


P2020708 by onehourleft, on Flickr


P2020706 by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Three Quays* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1522091

Official website: http://www.chevalresidences.com/our-london-residences/cheval-three-quays


Project facts


Homes: 161

Retail space: 930m²

Architect: 3D Reid Architects

Update taken yesterday by DarJoLe:


P2020649 by onehourleft, on Flickr


P2020651 by onehourleft, on Flickr


P2020654 by onehourleft, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*65 Davies Street* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/bond-street/western-ticket-hall-at-davies-street




















Construction update at Davies Street, taken on Saturday:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12269283084/


----------



## Bligh

5 Broadgate looks lovely. The design is very pleasant. 

Great updates SE9 - we all thoroughly enjoy them.


----------



## PortoNuts

Love the Nova Victoria development. Great updates, SE9.


----------



## SE9

*240 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457359

Official website: http://www.gpe.co.uk/property/our-portfolio/southwark/240-blackfriars-road.aspx


240 Blackfriars nearing practical completion. Photos taken yesterday:


DSC_1926.jpg by Sav's Photo Gallery, on Flickr


Old, New & Under Construction DSC_1925.jpg by Sav's Photo Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/











A piling device is now present on site. Photo taken yesterday by potto:


----------



## SE9

*The Place* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296278

Official website: http://www.theplacelondon.com/


The Place at London Bridge Quarter. Photos taken yesterday by potto:


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/











Construction update from Southwark Council:


Testing the swimming pools at The Castle Centre - 21 January 2014 by southwarkcouncil, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Can't wait for One Blackfriars.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *GB Building wins £50m brace of London resi jobs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GB Building Solutions has bagged contracts worth over £50m at two London regeneration schemes on Greenwich Peninsula for Knight Dragon and in Mill Hill for Countryside Annington (Mill Hill).*
> 
> The builder has just started a 9-storey block of flats for Hong Kong developer Knight Dragon, which will provide 161 homes near the Millennium Dome.
> 
> The building is due for completion in early 2015.
> 
> Further north, GB Building Solutions has won a milti-million contract at Millbrook Park by Countryside Annington (Mill Hill) Ltd, a joint venture between developer Countryside Properties and Annington Developments.
> 
> The Millbrook Park development has secured planning for 2,174 new homes, ancillary retail, light industrial and office space, an energy centre and a new two-form primary school and health centre as well as almost six hectares of parks and open space.
> 
> GB Building Solutions’ contract comprises 133 units including 31 one bedroom and 61 two bedroom apartments, 14 three bedroom and 27 four bedroom houses including access roads, car parks and landscaping.
> 
> Work is due for completion in July 2015.
> 
> Executive chairman of GB Group, Martin Smout said: “All 294 of the homes at both developments are designed to achieve Level Four of the Code for Sustainable Homes.
> 
> GB Building Solutions is planning site visits to its Greenwich Peninsula development in March, when many professionals will be in the capital to visit EcoBuild 2014 at London’s ExCeL. Please contact Ian Kilvington [email protected] to register interest in attending.
> 
> “We think it’s important to share our experiences and examples of best practice and to help develop the innovative thinking that will ultimately deliver a sustainable and prosperous future for the UK’s built environment,” added Smout.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/02/04/gb-building-wins-50m-brace-of-london-resi-jobs/


----------



## Bligh

I LOVE 240 Blackfriars - looks so elegant. It's turned out to be a beaut.
It'll look great next to One Blackfriars.


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Site area: 15 acres

Homes: 1,982

















Construction update taken yesterday by forumer geogregor:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Lots of great project but that 5 Broadgate building is absolutely horrid! Looks like a prison.


----------



## Stravinsky

Is Nova Victoria part of the wider scheme that also involves the tube station works?


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Bricks said:


> Lots of great project but that 5 Broadgate building is absolutely horrid! Looks like a prison.


The location makes it seem oppressive but it's not a bad building.


----------



## Amazonian

*Chiswick Business Park*

The rise of Chiswick Business Park's "final addition" - Building 7 at the north end of the site. The last of 12 office buildings, it has 12 floors and 334,000 square feet of office space. Due for completion at the end of 2014 and expected to be home to 3000 workers. *The site is now home to several film and TV companies, including CBS News, Walt Disney, Discovery, Paramount Pictures, QVC, Intelsat and Technicolor*: www.enjoy-work.com


Building 7 Day b by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


Chiswick Park in London by chibeba, on Flickr


Chiswick Park in London by chibeba, on Flickr


Chiswick Business Park by yurri, on Flickr


chiswickbpsept2011a by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

PortoNuts said:


> The location makes it seem oppressive but it's not a bad building.


It's beyond bad. The massing makes it oppressive, it's greyness and small windows make it look like a prison.


----------



## SE9

*Elephant and Castle Regeneration* | Elephant and Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496579

Official website: http://www.elephantandcastle.org.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300

Commercial Space: 74,300m²


The first phase of the Heygate Masterplan has been approved by Southwark Council:

- *Construction Enquirer:* Lend Lease gets go-ahead for Elephant & Castle homes

- *The Construction Index:* Lend Lease gets Heygate plans cleared


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^ that looks damn awesome


----------



## potto

Stravinsky said:


> That's nice. What's the planned capacity of the Crossrail line?


http://www.crossrail.co.uk/

Crossrail will transform rail transport in London, *increasing capacity by 10%,* supporting regeneration and cutting journey times across the city.

The Crossrail route will run over 100km from Maidenhead and Heathrow in the west, through new tunnels under central London to Shenfield and Abbey Wood in the east.

200m Trains capable of carrying 1500 passengers 24-trains an hour service at peak times


----------



## SE9

*East Village Plot NO8* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Proposals for residential towers Plot NO8 have been submitted to the London Legacy Development Corporation:





























East Village:


East Village London by IanVisits, on Flickr


East Village London by IanVisits, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


----------



## potto

why couldn't that Student accommodation have looked like this!


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Great news PortoNuts. More tennants to London is always a good thing.


Are you talking about 5 Broadgate? UBS has been the tenant from thr start.


----------



## LASF

*The London Edition*























































http://www.yatzer.com/the-london-edition-hotel


----------



## SE9

*51-57 Kingsland High Street* | Dalston E8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483975

Official website: http://51-57khs.co.uk/


Plans for 51-57 Kingsland High Street have been approved by Hackney Council:


----------



## hugh

Good to see the old Berners Hotel getting a new elegant lease of life.


----------



## Stravinsky

Great densification!


----------



## PortoNuts

Awesome.


----------



## Bligh

Looks very good. Nice updates as usual SE9.


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Are you talking about 5 Broadgate? UBS has been the tenant from thr start.


Yes I was. Ahhh I see - sorry I wasn't aware of this.

Great news either way! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

That's just the company which will do the interior fittings.


----------



## PortoNuts

*72 Fore Street*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Wow that looks great! I love the cladding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I agree. The copper gives it vibrancy, and the shape is nice and modern.


----------



## SE9

From the photo taker:



DarJoLe said:


> The crown is on, and works quite well. The east facade although hidden by Moorhouse creates a bit of a shimmer when you look at it side on. Still think the bronze spandrel could have popped more with a punchier colour.


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bbp-walbrooksquare.co.uk/


Project facts


Floors: 9

Floorspace: 100,368m²

Bloomberg London headquarters





































Construction update taken today by forumer opayek:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/










Construction update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/











Core emerging. Update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwithus/Construction/Projects/20-Churchill-Place14/










Update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Nearing structural completion:


20 Fenchurch Street by Gordon Haws, on Flickr


20 Fenchurch Street by FMori, on Flickr


London Skyline by Aaron James Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## 909

What's next for Riverside South now it has been completed up to street level?


----------



## SE9

We await a decision by JP Morgan concerning the site's future.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail (Abbey Wood branch)

Completion: 2018





















Construction update:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bitospud/11904354136/


----------



## Y.archbog

excellent projects have london


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> We await a decision by JP Morgan concerning the site's future.


What do you think their decision will be. What I'm asking is: should we be optimistic?


----------



## Bligh

Fantastic updates SE9. 20 FS is an absolute success! Cannot wait for it to be completely finished. 

Canary Wharf Station looks outstanding!!! An asset to the area. 

I'm surprised how quick Baltimore Wharf is coming along - great news.


----------



## Bligh

*BBC News Skyscraper Video:*

Link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26122348

Great little video about London's skyscrapers and an amazing photgrapher named James. 

Worth having a little watch. :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18204250


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

the spliff fairy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18204250


Good thing that they didn't go ahead with the South Bank idea. It looks so bad.


----------



## PortoNuts

That station is going to look so good. :drool:


----------



## Bligh

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Good thing that they didn't go ahead with the South Bank idea. It looks so bad.


Completely agreed.


----------



## devastasian

http://www.economist.com/news/brita...rowing-mess-let-boris-sort-it-out-ascent-city


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The St Paul's issue is why everything big in London from now on is going to be at Canary Wharf. Especially when Crossrail comes in. No reason to build elsewhere once the City cluster is 'finished'.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> The St Paul's issue is why everything big in London from now on is going to be at Canary Wharf. Especially when Crossrail comes in. No reason to build elsewhere once the City cluster is 'finished'.


Yes - very true.


----------



## JimB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> *The St Paul's issue is why everything big in London from now on is going to be at Canary Wharf*. Especially when Crossrail comes in. No reason to build elsewhere once the City cluster is 'finished'.


But that's not true.

There will be more high rise buildings appearing more widely than ever before over the coming ten years.

Nine Elms; Croydon; Old Street; Stratford; Old Oak Common.....and probably a number of other locations around London will see high rise clusters in the coming years.

I'm sure that SE9 could list them all!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Skanska confirms London office job deal worth £97m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skanska today confirmed it has signed a contract to build the One New Street Square office scheme in the City of London.*
> 
> The contract price for the Land Securities job came in at £97m and paves the way for construction to start on the vast office scheme.
> 
> It is the third major office win for Skanska with Land Securities and a major coup over its project team over major London rivals Mace and Sir Robert McAlpine.
> 
> It will build the 287,000 sq ft office building, which take the form of two connected wedge shape on the site of the International Press Centre on Shoe Lane.
> 
> The two flat-iron interlinked buildings will rise to 16 and 14 storeys.
> 
> AECOM is on board as mechanical and electrical consultant, with Waterman acting as structural consultant in the Mid-town job.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/02/14/skanska-confirms-london-office-job-worth-97m/


----------



## n0varikur

Does anyone know if the 1960s block at Victoria (the name escapes me) is still getting a reclad?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London mayor criticised for £120m housing underspend*
> 
> *The revelation there is to be a £120m underspend on building affordable homes shows London's mayor is failing to meet his targets, his critics say.*
> 
> Boris Johnson has been criticised by opposition parties after City Hall committed to spend £283m in 2013-14, but thinks it will spend only £163m.
> 
> The number of affordable homes built has also more than halved, since 2011.
> 
> Mr Johnson pledged to build 100,000 homes by the end of his term in May, and his office says he is on target.
> 
> The London administration received money to build affordable housing from two funds - £207.7m from the National Affordable Housing Programme and £76.1m from the Affordable Homes Programme.
> 
> *'Re-profiling budgets'*
> 
> But, it expects to spend about £138m from the former and £25m from the latter - leaving an unused budget of more than £120m this year.
> 
> Len Duvall, leader of the Labour group in the London Assembly, said: "The London housing crisis demands urgent action, people would want to know what this money needs to be spent on, why its not being spent on the housing that we need now in London."
> 
> On Thursday, City Hall's Investment and Performance Board was told the capital underspend "primarily related to re-profiling of the Affordable Homes Programme and the National Affordable Housing Programme budgets".
> 
> This, the mayor's office said, means they now pay developers the full amount after they have completed projects, rather than giving them 75% at first and the remainder on completion.
> 
> For 2013-14, the administration expects to build 7,086 affordable homes compared to 8,114 houses the year before - a near 50% drop from 2011-12, when 16,173 homes were built.
> 
> *Mayor's 'record abysmal'*
> 
> More than 12,800 affordable homes were built in 2010-11.
> 
> Richard Blakeway, deputy mayor for housing, said: "The way we are operating is we have commitments from developers to build the homes and we will pay them when they build them and we are on target to build 100,000 homes by the end of this mayoral term."
> 
> Explaining the variation in the number of homes delivered he said: "You will get these ebbs and flows, these peaks and troughs, overall the numbers will be high but that pattern of getting there is entirely the result of the way in which the London government is funded".
> 
> But, Stephen Knight, Liberal Democrat London Assembly Member, said: "The mayor says that delivering affordable housing is the most important priority for London but when it comes to actual delivery his record is abysmal."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-26292495


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London £500m house building framework up for grabs*
> 
> *The London Borough of Newham in East London is on the hunt for contractors and consultants to help deliver ambitious house building plans. The council is setting up a local authority company – called Newham Private Rent Vehicle – to build and buy homes for affordable rent.*
> 
> These new homes will be rented to working residents who are on low incomes but are not be able to get a council home because they are not in priority need.
> 
> In the first stage, Newham aims to develop about 500 homes on council-owned land. This will later grow to more than 2800 homes on more complex mixed-use sites.
> 
> Jobs using the framework will start in April 2015 and also include extensive refurbishment of newly acquired properties using the new rental model.
> 
> The works element has been valued at £500m by the council over four years, with the consultants framework expected to generate anywhere between £20m and £40m in fee income.
> 
> Newham is planning to hold a soft market test to gather information from potential suppliers ahead of a formal invitation to tender.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/02/11/london-500m-house-building-framework-up-for-grabs/


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Photo of the southern face, taken in the past week by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms* SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111694721

Official website: http://www.nineelmslondon.com/


Renders of the approved towers in the Vauxhall area, plus the proposed New Bondway:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Jesus, this will look great!


----------



## JimB

It will be amazing to see an entirely new cluster appear on the London skyline like that.

It's only a satellite cluster yet there are many cities that would love to have something like that as a principle cluster.


----------



## LondonFox

I agree Jim… see Arsenal and Spurs fans can see eye to eye.  

I like that one of the towers will be made of brick…

Kind of creates the bridge between low rise brick buildings and high-rise glass ones.

Lovely vision!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

The first picture reminds me a bit of Moscow.
Looks incredible - London is really booming now! Can't wait to see it in a decade's time.


----------



## Langur

This can only be good news for construction starts. The new peak in financial sector employment is especially relevent to office construction in the City and Canary Wharf.


*London's financial sector employment hits new record*

London's economy appears to have recovered completely from the financial crisis of 2008, and the long recession that followed. The UK economy still has a small way to go to surpass its pre-recession output, but London is surely already there given that the UK's services sector is now larger than ever before. The tech sector has been a major source of growth, but now London's flagship financial sector has also hit new heights, with 688,800 total employment, narrowly surpassing the 2007 peak of 688,200. This figure is expected to rise further to 707,500 in 2014
http://www.cityam.com/article/13927...rofessional-services-jobs-top-pre-crisis-high











*London's aviation traffic hits new all-time record*

This recovery has been matched elsewhere, with the world's biggest aviation hub surpassing the 140 million passengers per year mark for the first time ever (the previous record on the eve of the recession was 139,991,831).
http://www.caa.co.uk/docs/80/airpor...nuary_2014_Provisional_Airport_Statistics.pdf

*January 2014*
- Heathrow = 72,530,722
- Gatwick = 35,571,006
- Stansted = 17,924,234
- Luton = 9,709,690
- City = 3,412,449
- Southend = 983,842
*Total = 140,128,943*


----------



## bbcwallander

JimB said:


> It will be amazing to see an entirely new cluster appear on the London skyline like that.
> 
> It's only a satellite cluster yet there are many cities that would love to have something like that as a principle cluster.


Absolutely right!

I love it that there are multiple clusters forming around the city, London could end up with 6 or 7 decent sized clusters:

1. The City
2. Canary Wharf / Wood Wharf
3. Vauxhall
4. Southbank (Blackfriers + London Bridge Quarter)
5. Elephant and Castle
6. Stratford
7. Croydon

In all, a thoroughly dynamic, panoramic skyline forming over the next 10-20 years.


----------



## SE9

Article on New Bondway:

*McLaren plans 50-storey London resi tower*
Construction Enquirer
24 February 2014










> *Joint developers McLaren Property and Citygrove have submitted plans for a 50-storey tower at a site in Vauxhall in London.*
> 
> The mixed-use scheme, known as New Bondway, has been designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates and will provide 450 flats, offices and shops.
> 
> Plans lodged with the Borough of Lambeth propose a main tower of private flats rising to almost 170m, while a smaller 23-storey linked building will rise to 82m.
> 
> This smaller building element will contain mostly affordable housing, topped with office space and a large roofing garden terrace.
> 
> The proposed building will also contain an indoor swimming pool, a gym and ranks as the most ambitious scheme proposed to date by McLaren Construction’s property arm.
> 
> The scheme is taller than a previous 150m high proposal from another developer for the site, known as Vauxhall Bondway Tower, which was turned down over three years ago.
> 
> The new joint development team argue the latest proposal forms a key part of a cluster of planned high-rise buildings around the existing St George tower on the south bank of the Thames within the Nine Elms development area.
> 
> Present towers approved or in for planning include the Dalian Wanda towers, the tallest of which will rise to 200m or 60 storeys and another to 40 stories. Another neighbouring twin-tower scheme, known as Vauxhall Square, will both buildings rise to 168m.
> 
> The Bondway site is currently used for self-storage warehousing and offices. E C Harris is project managing, with WSP acting as structural consultant and MTT on board as services engineer.
> 
> Demolition and construction works are anticipated to take around 55 months to complete. Subject to planning consent, construction work should start in 2015.


----------



## SE9

*Assael Architects wins planning for two residential schemes in west London*
Building Design
24 February 2014​


> *Projects will replace multi-storey car park and playground*
> 
> Assael Architects has won planning for two residential projects for Grainger, both on land owned by Kensington & Chelsea council in west London.
> 
> The two schemes have been designed primarily as build-to-rent developments providing long-term private rented properties.
> 
> The first involves the replacement of a 1960s car park opposite the Daily Mail headquarters with 53 one-, two- and three-bed homes around a courtyard, a gym, residents’ lounge, cinema room, and business suite.


----------



## SE9

Langur said:


> *London's aviation traffic hits new all-time record*
> 
> This recovery has been matched elsewhere, with the world's biggest aviation hub surpassing the 140 million passengers per year mark for the first time ever (the previous record on the eve of the recession was 139,991,831).
> http://www.caa.co.uk/docs/80/airpor...nuary_2014_Provisional_Airport_Statistics.pdf
> 
> *January 2014*
> - Heathrow = 72,530,722
> - Gatwick = 35,571,006
> - Stansted = 17,924,234
> - Luton = 9,709,690
> - City = 3,412,449
> - Southend = 983,842
> *Total = 140,128,943*


Feeds right into the Commission regarding airport expansion. The news aids Heathrow's case the most.


----------



## SE9

*Architects hail Chancellor's intervention as fresh hope for Euston*
Building Design
24 February 2014










> *Group behind rival HS2 proposal tells Osborne: ‘We have the answer’*
> 
> The architects and engineers behind a speculative proposal to rebuild Euston station have hailed the Chancellor’s dramatic intervention in the debate.
> 
> George Osborne’s comments could pave the way for their ideas to get a proper hearing by HS2 chiefs, they told BD.
> 
> In an interview splashed across the front page of the Evening Standard, Osborne said he now favours a “really big redevelopment” of HS2’s London terminus, containing shops, offices and apartments.
> 
> Speaking at the construction site of Aedas’s high-speed station in Hong Kong he said: “We want to build a high-speed terminal in the middle of a great city too.
> 
> “With HS2 coming in I think there’s a real opportunity to rethink our plans. That’s something that David Higgins will have to look at.
> 
> “I’ve seen what they’ve done in Hong Kong and the ambition they have got and the way they integrate transport and railways with jobs, offices, commercial properties and housing. I think we should have the same level of ambition in London. There’s no reason why we can’t be taking on these great big infrastructure ideas.”
> 
> Next month Higgins, the new chairman of HS2 Ltd, is due to publish a review on the project. He will now be under pressure to take the Chancellor’s views into consideration.
> 
> Arup and Grimshaw have completed their work for HS2 Ltd on a design proposal for Euston that involves demolishing roughly two-thirds of the station as well as 300 homes.
> 
> But a rival scheme has been developed by volunteers including architect Jeff Travers, who worked in the British Rail architects’ department on Liverpool Street, Ashford International and the Jubilee line; Euston rail planner Richard Percival; and Peter Cuming, retired planning director at Arup.
> 
> Travers said their proposal could turn the Chancellor’s vision into a reality without causing a four-year delay to the HS2 programme.
> 
> “That was why they dropped the idea of a mega station before,” he said.
> 
> The group is due to have a third meeting with Network Rail where Travers said they would demonstrate that their “double deck down” station was a viable solution on a smaller footprint that would save hundreds of houses and keep the trains running.
> 
> A Department for Transport spokesman would not be drawn on specifics but said said: “The Chancellor is absolutely right to point out the fantastic opportunity HS2 provides to regenerate Euston…
> 
> “We are determined to ensure that the re-development of Euston will deliver the maximum benefits for passengers, residents and businesses.”
> 
> Meanwhile a report in the Camden New Journal suggested Higgins could be about to drop the controversial “link” to the Eurostar terminal that would destroy parts of Camden.
> 
> An HS2 Ltd spokesman described this as “nothing more than speculation”.


----------



## SE9

Public inquiry ongoing into the redevelopment of Smithfield Market:



> *McAslan's Smithfield redevelopment 'cannot be justified by office shortage'*
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/mcas...-justified-by-office-shortage/5066726.article
> 24 February 2014
> 
> Public inquiry hears conflicting views on City’s commercial pipeline
> 
> John McAslan’s proposed £160 million redevelopment of Smithfield market cannot be justified on the grounds that the City of London is facing a shortage of office space, the public inquiry has heard.
> 
> There are plenty of schemes either under construction or in the pipeline in the Farringdon and wider City area, said retired town planner Alec Forshaw.
> 
> “There may be a housing crisis in London but there isn’t an office crisis,” he said.


----------



## SE9

An expected planning decision on the £1bn Convoy's Wharf project has been delayed:



> *Convoys Wharf decision delayed*
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/convoys-wharf-decision-delayed/5066659.article
> February 2014
> 
> Hutchison Whampoa ‘hopeful’ for March verdict after masterplan amended
> 
> A decision on whether the £1 billion Convoys Wharf redevelopment gets the go-ahead has been delayed a month after the developer agreed to makechanges to Farrells’ masterplan.
> 
> London mayor Boris Johnson had been expected to make a ruling in the next week on the scheme in Deptford, south-east London, but Hutchison Whampoa said it now expected this to be at the end of March.


----------



## SE9

*KSR Architects wins King's Road planning*
Building Design
February 2014










> *Mixed-use scheme is in Chelsea conservation area*
> 
> KSR Architects has won planning for a mixed-use scheme in Chelsea’s Royal Hospital conservation area.
> 
> The scheme involves the demolition of a former drug rehabilitation centre with elevations on the King’s Road as well as round the corner on Radnor Walk. The building has been vacant for several years.
> 
> The project, due to start on site this autumn, will see retail and two floors of flats on the King’s Road, with four townhouses for rental on Radnor Walk.


----------



## SE9

Redevelopment for a prominent block in the West End:



> *DSDHA appointed to West End redevelopment*
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/dsdha-appointed-to-west-end-redevelopment/5066609.article
> February 2014
> 
> DSDHA has been appointed to work on the redevelopment of a 1980s office block in the heart of London’s West End.
> 
> The 18,000 sq m project, at Cambridge Circus, will be one of the architect’s biggest jobs.
> 
> Almacantar, which bought the 0.5ha site for £110 million, has asked Deborah Saunt and David Hills’ practice to explore redevelopment options.


----------



## SE9

*Riverside South* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102180339

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwithus/Construction/Projects/20-Churchill-Place14/










The Riverside South site yesterday:


Riverside South - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Riverside South - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


The final roof beam has been installed. Photo taken yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Aquatics Centre* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649590

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/park-guide/venues/aquatics-centre


Project facts


Architect: Zaha Hadid

Capacity: 2,500

Cost: £251 million ($410m)

Host venue of the 2012 Olympics

Host venue of the 2016 European Swimming Championships

The Aquatic Centre is complete and has opened to the public. Regular operation will commence on Saturday:

- *The Guardian:* 'It's like swimming in a spaceship': Aquatics Centre opens to public

- *Evening Standard:* London Aquatics Centre: Swim in the wake of 2012's Olympic legends — for just £3.50

- *Architects Journal:* Zaha Hadid's Aquatic Centre opens to the public


----------



## SE9

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/


Project facts


Cost: + £1 billion

Area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400

Brian Yee Group have announced their involvement in the project: Brian Yee Group Property Announces Royal Wharf London Real Estate Development


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The aquatics centre is gorgeous!


----------



## TedStriker

Love the way the renders give the impression the Royal Docks are in the Mediterranean.


----------



## hugh

Yes, those Silvertown sunsets. I like the couple contemplating the ordinary view as if it were somehow special.


----------



## SE9

I don't sense a Mediterranean 'vibe' in those renders.


----------



## metroranger

I love the way the boat has motion blur and leaves no wake.


----------



## LondonFox

I had forgotten just how incredible the aquatics centre looked…

Gonna go over there and have me a swim in it!


----------



## Langur

^ I've booked my session in the 50m competition pool for the opening day (Saturday). Just £4.50, wow!


----------



## Langur

Mr Bricks said:


> NYC had overtaken London already before the war, and Britain was going to lose her colonies anyway. Sure, the war did not make things easier but then again most cities suffered immensely and many of them were far less developed and far poorer than London. I was challenging the ridiculous claim that WW2 somehow robbed London of her position and let other cities advance. To say that "London should have been at this stage decades ago" means absolutely nothing.


New York was certainly jostling for supremacy with London in the interwar decades, having narrowly surpassed her as a port, and of course it was Wall Street's crash that kicked off the Great Depression rather than London. However it was a far closer to parity than after WWII. The pound continued as the world's leading reserve currency until 1945, and London's political power, investment, and trade were far more global.

It's true that the Empire would not have survived to the present even without WWII, but there's no doubt that its decline was greatly accelerated by the war, along with a catastrophic drain on Britain's national wealth. I'd say that no other power lost more ground than Britain as a result of WWII. Britain emerged utterly broke, with rationing continuing for a further decade, even as the American economy roared ahead with booming consumption. (1950s novels such as Graham Greene's _The Quiet American_ or Nabakov's _Lolita_ contrast an energetic and youthful America with exhausted and decrepit Europe.) I'm not saying London was in a total doldrums from 1945-86. The port didn't fully die until the 1960s. The 1960s also saw an economic recovery and the cultural flowering of "Swinging London". London was long held in higher esteem than New York for serious theatre and was often at the cutting edge of pop/rock/dance music trends.

However if you look at the overall picture, it's obvious how far behind London had fallen. There simply wasn't the money to indulge lavish architecture to compare with Lever House, Seagram Building, Guggenheim, Lincoln Centre, etc. New York far surpassed London or Paris for art sales. American income per capita was more than double Britain's. In all ways New York was a far more glamourous and magnetic place than London, even when her own star faded with crime and crack epidemic in the 70s/80s. London has only regained an across-the-board parity in the last decade.


----------



## potto

The US only could become a true Global Power because of WWII and the fall of the British Empire, some would argue that is why the US joined the war effort. 

Plenty of ambitious building plans were cancelled in London let alone in the UK because of the war. The post-war UN had its first general assembly meeting in London but a purpose built building was quickly built in NYC. I would say this was the pivotal moment and evidence of a shift in the global trajectory of the two cities.

With regards to other cities, for example in Japan and Germany these were rebuilt from the ground up and reconstruction and technology transfer were subsidised by the Allies. While the UK spent a large portion of its GDP on the Cold War (a direct result of WWII, you could say that the US, UK and USSR will still continuing WWII while everyone else was rebuilding) other cities were reaping dividends from this concentrated investment. Paris also 'caught up' with London during this time.

With regards to the inter-war years, don't forget the Technological sector was far superior in London than NYC and London had been a global economic, cultural and scientific centre for centuries while NYC was an economic centre for the US. No comparison. By the 1940s London had been connected up with the Empire by air. 

Without the cost of WWII and then the US unable to realise its global plans you could argue that parts of the old British Empire might have moved to something like an EU version of the Commonwealth which would have been far more beneficial to London.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I agree with much of what you say, but it doesn't change the fact that the original post that I commented on was rubbish. But let's not dwell on the subject any longer.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Mr Bricks said:


> Don't flatter yourself. Your "points" were based on nothing, that is the problem. Architecturally London has no catching up to do, *skyscraper-wise I guess it has, if one considers such structures vital*.


What website are you on? Do you even think before you post.


----------



## Birmingham

Bricks reads what he want's to read which is normally why he has so many confrontations. It's best to ignore him.


----------



## FMIII

This thread is truly amazing. Especially when compared with other European cities. In the Western world, there is only one city which has as many planned projects or buildings under construction and it is NYC. But in NYC, those projects are mainly private developments while in London, it seems that public infrastructure are also on the way of being vastly improved (correct me if I am wrong)

It is also very interesting from a sociological point of view. Why does London move forward at that tremendous pace while a city like Paris (its main European competitor) is trailing so far behind?

It would be pompous to say that I have the answer. But what I know is that even if Paris were as attractive as London we wouldn't witness a change at that scale. The population density of Paris is twice as that of London (even if you take into account the suburb to calculate it) so to add more density to the French region would be unsustainable. But that is only one part of the equation.

I don't want to make a digression, so I will to sumarize my "humble" analysis. I believe that the combination of factors which makes us witness this spectacular metamorphosis of London is not repeatable and won't be repeatable in any European cities in the foreseeable future: With the rise of China and India English is now the undisputable first language for business, London is a multi-cultural and open minded city, it is also the cradle of capitalism etc... 
But if this tremendous redevelopment is under way it is also because it is possible (geographically speaking): a relatively low density of population, less landmarked buildings than in its European counterparts, some big unused industrial areas close to its inner core etc...

Besides, in reference to some statements made by other forumers, if London could have undertaken a huge redevelopment of its landscape 20 or 30 years ago, it would never have reached that scale and that quality because at that time, some sociological, economic and technical factors had not reached yet the perfect combination witnessed today. For instance, if built in the eighties, the Shard would have been probably less tall and much less futuristic.

In short, London is very lucky to be a little late to hook itself to the modernity train. And thanks to that and the other factors mentioned above, it seems that sky is the only limit to its qualitative growth (unlike its European counterparts).

By the way, thank you SE9 for all those nice updates about what is going on (although it is hard to follow for there are so many) :cheers:


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

*London Tops European Commercial Investment, Records Highest Total Ever*


> London ranks highest in the top 10 cities for 2013 commercial real estate investment in Europe, recording the highest ever yearly total for a European city.
> 
> The city of London captured 23 percent of the European market, recording €32.2 billion ($44.2 billion) worth of transactions in 2013, increasing 43 percent from the prior year. This marks the second consecutive year of strong investment activity growth after increasing 45 percent from 2011 to 2012.
> 
> Investment in London increased every quarter in 2013, with the fourth quarter up 73 percent from the previous quarter.
> 
> [Source: http://www.worldpropertychannel.com...t-total-ever-germany-investments-uk-8052.php]


----------



## LondonFox

FMIII said:


> It is also very interesting from a sociological point of view. Why does London move forward at that tremendous pace while a city like Paris (its main European competitor) is trailing so far behind?




Historically London was up until 1930's… the centre of the largest Empire in human history. An empire built on trade, capitalism and the English language.

The end of Empire left a new landscape in the world. A huge Anglosphere that was created embracing the British way of doing business and talking about business.

London has always had an open policy for innovation and advancement.. a place where anyone can try their luck to make it and be successful.

The champion hub of capitalism, trade, immigration, competition and creativity.

It sits on the prime meridian of the world, enabling it to do business with the East in the morning, Europe all day and the Americas in the evening.

It has a long and successful history of relaxed business and financial tax laws and is a very highly rated transparent place with which to conduct said business. It has always been highly rated as a place that offers 'ease of doing business'.

The UK has for a long time been a very global, outward looking country. Unlike other European nations like Germany for example that only really ever focussed on Europe.

Unlike France, which can have a very protectionist attitude towards foreign businesses and competition. The UK has embraced globalisation for a long time.

The English language, is the global language of business. London has the highest concentration of world leading universities of any city in Europe, British education is highly regarded and sought after.. many London based institutions are the best in their respective fields.

British soft power influence (second only to the US)… i.e its ability to attract investment and immigration is incredibly strong after centuries of nurturing world beating minds.

Honestly, there are many reasons…. even luck could have played a large part… many old British colonies just so happen to be the wealthiest nations on the planet now.. compared to Spain… you get my picture.


----------



## FMIII

LondonFox said:


> Historically London was up until 1930's… the centre of the largest Empire in human history. An empire built on trade, capitalism and the English language.
> The end of Empire left a new landscape in the world. A huge Anglosphere that was created embracing the British way of doing business and talking about business.
> -London has always had an open policy for innovation and advancement.. a place where anyone can try their luck to make it and be successful.
> -The champion hub of capitalism, trade, immigration, competition and creativity.
> -It sits on the prime meridian of the world, enabling it to do business with the East in the morning, Europe all day and the Americas in the evening.
> -It has a long and successful history of relaxed business and financial tax laws and is a very highly rated transparent place with which to conduct said business. It has always been highly rated as a place that offers 'ease of doing business'.
> -The UK has for a long time been a very global, outward looking country. Unlike other European nations like Germany for example that only really ever focussed on Europe.
> -Unlike France, which can have a very protectionist attitude towards foreign businesses and competition. The UK has embraced globalisation for a long time.
> -The English language, is the global language of business. London has the highest concentration of world leading universities of any city in Europe, ---- -British education is highly regarded and sought after.. many London based institutions are the best in their respective fields.
> -British soft power influence (second only to the US)… i.e its ability to attract investment and immigration is incredibly strong after centuries of nurturing world beating minds.
> 
> Honestly, there are many reasons…. even luck could have played a large part… many old British colonies just so happen to be the wealthiest nations on the planet now.. compared to Spain… you get my picture.


I stongly agree with all those factors and I mentioned some of them in my comment. Besides, like Spain, our former colonies are quite poor.

But don't you think that it is also fantastic that, above all, London has all prerequisite conditions to allow this fantastic development? 

- A relatively low density of population for a city of this size, 
- Not too much landmarked buildings to prevent the construction of modern buildings
- Some big unused industrial sites close to its inner core to redevelop (see 9Elms for instance)

Yes, there is a sense of "luck" in the redevelopment of London. Because it would have been much more difficult if the City had been already overcrowded and overbuilt with house buildings. 

That's the reason why I believe that the renaissance of London is really a unique case. No other cities in Europe have seen such a combination of favourable factors (economic and geographical) And I believe that in the future, it will be regarded as a very specific time in the history books.


----------



## Mr Bricks

SomeKindOfBug said:


> What website are you on? Do you even think before you post.


Do you even read people's posts? Do you even think at all? This is not an admiration site for skyscrapers, it's a discussion forum. If you had any education whatsoever you'd know that discussion means critical assessment from all angles.


----------



## Loathing

Britain's extremely liberal economy, property laws, tax laws, tax havens, immigration regulations, and general openness towards the world, are possibly the most important factors in London's recent phoenix-like rebirth.

Britain hoovers up money and people from all across the world like no other country, and almost all of this money and talent goes through or ends up in London.


----------



## FMIII

Loathing said:


> Britain's extremely liberal economy, property laws, tax laws, tax havens, immigration regulations, and general openness towards the world, are possibly the most important factors in London's recent phoenix-like rebirth.
> 
> Britain hoovers up money and people from all across the world like no other country, and almost all of this money and talent goes through or ends up in London.


I strongly agree. Britain's openness to the world and London financial power are the driving force of this tremendous rebirth. 

But, again, what I find the most astonishing is that, regardless of economic factors, the London urban area in itself meet all the prerequisite conditions for such a rebirth to occur at such a large scale. This combination of independant factors is, in a way, almost a miracle.


----------



## LondonFox

A bit about London's population. 



> London had an official population of 8,308,369 in 2012, making it the most populous municipality in the European Union, and accounting for 12.5% of the UK population. The Greater London Urban Area is the second-largest in the EU with a population of 9,787,426 according to the 2011 census. The London metropolitan area is the largest in the EU with a total population of 13,614,409, while the Greater London Authority puts the population of London metropolitan region at 21 million.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/










Construction update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Montcalm Signature Tower* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445920

Official website: http://www.themontcalm.com/


Cladding installation has resumed on the tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*London F1 Grand Prix Circuit* | City of Westminster

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525115


The prospect of an F1 circuit has moved a step closer today. There will be a 6 week consultation on the proposals, which have broad political support:

- *The Guardian:* London F1 race may get green light as government announces consultation

- *ESPN:* Hopes grow for London Grand Prix

- *ITV:* Dream of London F1 Grand Prix gathers speed


Virtual lap:







Talk-through:







Map:


----------



## LondonFox

Will they have to pay congestion charge?


----------



## Bligh

LondonFox said:


> Will they have to pay congestion charge?


lol :lol:


----------



## LondonFox

Final part of the roof is now in place on 20 Fenchurch.



chest said:


> please have a quick look at my website
> 
> my flickr


----------



## erkantang

The cranes should come down now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PortoNuts

One Nine Elms. :cheers2:


----------



## FMIII

20 fenchurch street look much better in reality than on the first renders where it looked a bit out of place in the skyline.

The deck at the top along with the bar and the restaurant is a very good idea. The problem with skyscrapers is that, too often, they are not useful for entertainment, just for businessmen and skyscrapers fans. It seems that in the case of this tower, everybody will have a reason to enjoy it.


----------



## SE9

FMIII said:


> 20 fenchurch street look much better in reality than on the first renders where it looked a bit out of place in the skyline.
> 
> The deck at the top along with the bar and the restaurant is a very good idea. The problem with skyscrapers is that, too often, they are not useful for entertainment, just for businessmen and skyscrapers fans. It seems that in the case of this tower, everybody will have a reason to enjoy it.


Most have been won over with regard to its aesthetic form. There's still alterations to come, so I'll reserve judgement until it's fully complete.


----------



## SE9

*London's biggest nightclub opens*
The Guardian
2 March 2014










> *London's biggest nightclub opened its doors on Saturday, a venue with a capacity of 3,000 promising something of the alfresco debauchery of Ibiza with an outdoor terrace incongruously sited next to the Blackwall Tunnel.*
> 
> Studio 338 is in Greenwich, south-east London, and has hot air pumped into the outside space to heat it up in the chilly British winter. It arrives when dance music has never been more popular while the number of superclubs in the capital has never been lower.
> 
> With the exception of the evergreen Ministry of Sound at Elephant & Castle and Fabric in Farringdon, club venues had been displaced by peripatetic curators such as Broken & Uneven and London Warehouse Events (LWE), itinerant entities rotating around various semi-permanent spaces in railway arches, car parks and post-industrial shells.
> 
> Studio 338 aims to change all that, though the potential stumbling block is a location far from the clubbing hotspots of Vauxhall, Peckham and east London. The arrival of 24-hour tube in 2015 will help, but Studio 338 is primarily relying on that unique terrace plus blue-chip partners to persuade enough punters to make the trip each week.
> 
> Dan Perrin, 338's musical director, says the venue will feature "brands and artists that fanatical early-20s club kids would walk barefoot to Kent to go and see," citing respected US deep house crews Soul Clap and Wolf + Lamb, Berlin club Watergate, and London's Secretsundaze. Perrin says house and techno are "90% of the musical character of this place", but drum'n'bass brand Hospitality will also appear.
> 
> The founder wants to remain anonymous and wouldn't disclose financial matters, but Perrin describes him as owning "specialist places in and around Bow, mostly eastern European cultural type places, if you will". Perrin sums up the club's niche as follows: "If Fabric is Berlin, this place is Ibiza or Croatia – more outdoor sunshine party time than head-down chinstroking."
> 
> Its position may be an issue, though. Fabric opened a sister club in 2008 in the nearby Millennium Dome, Matter, only for it to be cut off by extensive Jubilee line weekend engineering; its replacement, Proud2, also floundered and closed last year.
> 
> "It's a lot harder to launch a venue now than it was years ago," says Paul Jack of LWE. "Getting people in there week in week out without the name or established years of reputation is quite difficult."
> 
> It's now Building Six, a space used by LWE for one-off events. "Having to book 104 dates a year is difficult for anyone, and for a big space it's even more difficult," Jack says. "Not having the fixed overheads of a venue is a massive advantage."
> 
> Phil Dudman, clubs editor of Mixmag magazine, said: "The youth are a discerning bunch – and in London, you can be really fussy ... Things are pretty fierce in this market, because it's more popular than it's ever been, but diluted across a very interesting scene."
> 
> The crowd at the opening are buzzy, laughing and upbeat, perhaps as a result of a stringent door-picking policy designed to remove "malevolent spirits", as Perrin calls them. Leanne from Romford, a walking masterclass in foundation application, looks on approvingly. "The people are under control, there's no trouble, it's nice. No one's too over-friendly, too over-hyped. This is the best club I've been to in London, definitely – Shoreditch doesn't pull the names which you want it to pull."
> 
> Her friends Charlie and Jack are also full of praise. "They've taken a risk with it, and they've done well," says Jack. "For me, this beats Fabric," says Charlie. "It's brilliant. It's more focused on something from abroad – someone said it reminds them a lot of Space in Ibiza. It doesn't seem like what you usually get in England. It wouldn't fit in a high street, would it?"
> 
> Working in its favour will be the less enchanting side of the warehouse scene. "People are getting fed up with paying £30 to get into a disused car park with no heating, no toilets, and £5 cans of Red Stripe from a polystyrene box," says Dudman. He believes, however, that ultimately the two sides of London clubland can coexist."It's a bit Wild West", Dudman continues. "There's people still going out and doing a land grab and a gold rush for these little places, throwing a party and pack it up and go somewhere else. Whereas the Studio 338s are like the town bosses, establishing themselves as a trading post. They work side by side."
> 
> And As the legendary house remixer MK takes the decks at 4am, with smartphones and arms riding on a huge cheer from the sold-out crowd, it certainly feels like this 338 could be around for a while.


----------



## Damo

SE9 said:


> *London's biggest nightclub opens*
> The Guardian
> 2 March 2014


:dance:

Couldn't resist :troll:


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Project facts


Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Passengers: 30 million per year


Phase one of Terminal 2 is near completion. Opening on 4 June 2014, the terminal will serve Star Alliance passengers:

- *Airport World*: Heathrow's new Terminal 2 to boast 64 shops and restaurants

- *Business Traveller*: Heathrow unveils full T2 retail line-up

- *Evening Standard:* Redeveloped T2 at Heathrow will be home to 'best of British'


----------



## SE9

*Sainsbury's Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.sainsburys-nineelms.co.uk/










Site clearance is ongoing at the Sainsbury's Nine Elms site. Photos taken this weekend by stevekeiretsu:


Vauxhall Sainsbury's worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens u/c above Vauxhall Sainsbury's worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche










Demolition at the site of The Corniche is near completion. Photos taken this weekend by stevekeiretsu:


20 Albert Embankment demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


20 Albert Embankment demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres










Construction update taken this weekend:


_DSC3505 copy by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


_DSC3493 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences










Site demolition ongoing. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Merano Residences demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²

Trading floors: 4 (each accommodate 750 traders)

New UBS London headquarters

Completion: 2016











Progress at 5 Broadgate:


_DSC3196 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## FMIII

Beautiful projects.


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

PortoNuts said:


> :cheers2:


Can I have a sip?


----------



## JimB

Hed_Kandi said:


> Can I have a sip?


No.

As you should have noticed, he's already necked it.

You'll have to buy your own.


----------



## Damo

I've just watched an interesting BBC Doc called 'Mind the Gap: London v the Rest'.

The first episode was London-centric, hence why I'm posting the link here (the other(s?) I'll be posting in a Northern Thread when/after it's aired #MOT #HashTagsDontWorkInSSC)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03xhcjg/hd/Mind_the_Gap_London_v_the_Rest_Episode_1/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lend Lease plans west London office to flats scheme*
> 
> *Developer Lend Lease has bought a site in west London to redevelop into major mixed-use development. The prime site at 408-430 Chiswick High Road is presently developed with an 11-storey vacant office block and seven shops consisting of a total of nearly 70,000 sq ft.*
> 
> Lend Lease will apply for planning permissions later this year and is considering an offices to flats project as part of a residential and retail scheme for the site.
> 
> Dan Labbad, Lend Lease’s group chief operating officer in Europe, said: “We are delighted to have acquired this outstanding site in a prime West London location.”
> 
> Lend Lease portfolio of projects in the capital includes planning permission for 1,443 new homes in the last 12 months alone.
> 
> Lend Lease began work last year on the £1.5bn regeneration of Elephant & Castle, which will create 3,000 new homes and 160,000 square feet of retail space during the next 10 years.
> 
> It is also delivering The International Quarter – the new £1.3bn commercial district at Stratford City in the Olympic Park which includes 330 new homes.
> 
> The company also secured planning permission last year for two new sites in southwest London comprising 200 homes at Cobalt Place and Victoria Drive respectively.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/03/lend-lease-plans-west-london-office-to-flats-scheme/


----------



## rajusrivasvt

LONDON | Projects & Construction, That's really informative.


----------



## LondonFox

Damo said:


> I've just watched an interesting BBC Doc called 'Mind the Gap: London v the Rest'.
> 
> The first episode was London-centric, hence why I'm posting the link here (the other(s?) I'll be posting in a Northern Thread when/after it's aired #MOT #HashTagsDontWorkInSSC)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03xhcjg/hd/Mind_the_Gap_London_v_the_Rest_Episode_1/




Fantastic documentary, very informative.. thank you.


----------



## sk327

Damo said:


> I've just watched an interesting BBC Doc called 'Mind the Gap: London v the Rest'.
> 
> The first episode was London-centric, hence why I'm posting the link here (the other(s?) I'll be posting in a Northern Thread when/after it's aired #MOT #HashTagsDontWorkInSSC)
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03xhcjg/hd/Mind_the_Gap_London_v_the_Rest_Episode_1/


Watched it last night. Thanks for this. Do you know when the second one will come out? I'm really interested to see which city has the most potential apart from London.


----------



## Damo

sk327 said:


> Watched it last night. Thanks for this. Do you know when the second one will come out? I'm really interested to see which city has the most potential apart from London.


9pm BBC2 Monday 11th March

http://www.radiotimes.com/episode/cthdxp/mind-the-gap-london-vs-the-rest--series-1---episode-2


----------



## LondonFox

Birmingham probably… or Manchester.


----------



## 486

*Elephant & Castle to be transformed as £4bn budget for road improvements announced*

London’s most notorious gyratory system will be transformed into an attractive high street under plans for the future of London’s roads published by the mayor today.

The roundabout at Elephant & Castle in south east London will become a green and more liveable “peninsula” for the area which is already earmarked for 5,000 new homes and 4,000 new jobs. 


















With work beginning next year, the existing gyratory will be turned into a two-way road which will smooth traffic flows and reduce speeds at an accident blackspot that critics say has become a racetrack. 

Plans for Elephant & Castle unveiled today following a summit of the mayor’s Roads Task Force which was set up by the mayor and draws on a £4bn capital budget for the biggest improvement to London’s roads in a generation.

A similar approach will be adopted the Waterloo “IMAX” roundabout and Vauxhall Cross as one of the gateways to the new Battersea Power station/Nine Elms development zone.

The IMAX roundabout at Waterloo will be redeveloped, creating better interchange facilities at Waterloo station as well as improved facilities for cyclists.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/elephant--castle-to-be-transformed-as-4bn-budget-for-road-improvements-announced-9167400.html


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Is there anywhere in London that _isn't _getting regenerated right now? Jesus Christ.

I mean, one could take that as a massive insult, I suppose. The entire city was just one big shithole and now it's getting a long overdue facelift.


----------



## Pedro EM

Well London is big and has many areas but yes there does seem to be constant construction of something somewhere taking place.


----------



## potto

and there is an awful lot of shit about!


----------



## 486

*Euston is set to be transformed with new homes, shops and offices*

Euston is set to be transformed with new homes, shops and offices
A super-terminal will be the X factor that transforms Euston into a lively London quarter with new homes, shops and offices.










Impressive vision: this proposed masterplan shows how the station could be rebuilt with an open plaza and a new Euston Arch
Chancellor George Osborne’s backing for a new super-terminal at Euston paves the way for a complete redevelopment not only of the station, but of the whole neighbourhood — the kind of radical makeover that has made King’s Cross a shining example of the power of regeneration.

Euston is already a vital entry point to London. Earlier plans to demolish the existing station as part of the HS2 high-speed rail project were dropped last April after protests, but a full-scale, radical rebuilding is back on track.

It could transform what is widely considered a horrible station set in a crushingly uninspiring neighbourhood. Instead, the Eustonvision.com consortium promises a lively “quarter”, with new homes, shops and offices, integrated with King’s Cross Central, the new district emerging fast up the road.




























http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/property-news/new-homes/euston-set-be-transformed-new-homes-shops-and-offices


----------



## potto

the first two are old plans and the last two are a separate British Land development that was finished last year further up Euston road


----------



## Mr Bricks

Why on earth would anyone oppose the demolition of the god awful Euston Station?


----------



## cilindr0

Nice to see the Euston arch once again, let's remember it:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Work to start on £200m of London road upgrades*
> 
> *The latest locations for road and junction upgrades worth £200m in London have been unveiled by Mayor Boris Johnson. The redesigns are part of a £4bn programme which represents the largest investment in the capital’s road and street network in a generation*.
> 
> The list of 17 schemes confirmed today follows last week’s confirmation of work to transform 33 of London’s biggest and most dangerous road junctions
> 
> Johnson, said: “Smarter design of our roads and public spaces, exemplified by our radical plans for Elephant & Castle, will play a key role in ensuring that London remains the best big city to live, work and invest.
> 
> “We’ve been hard at work putting the bold and imaginative blueprint of the Road’s Task Force into practice and we’re now seeing the fruits of that labour at key locations across the capital.’
> 
> *The 17 schemes which will now go ahead are:*
> 
> Croydon Fiveways – Major work to reduce traffic congestion in the local area and support growth in Croydon’s metropolitan centre
> 
> Balham High Road (Balham Boulevard) – The Balham Boulevard scheme will provide improvements to support the Balham Boulevard project including better pedestrian and cycling facilities and investment in public realm, including the planting of new trees
> 
> Brent Cross/Cricklewood – Creation of a new road layouts and public spaces in the area to support new development and improve access to retail, dining and leisure facilities
> 
> Charlie Brown’s Roundabout – Improved facilities for pedestrians and cyclists, including new signal controlled crossings
> 
> Euston Road – The creation of better crossings for pedestrians and cyclists, improvements to the local environment and work to support the movement of buses and other road users along Euston Road
> 
> Lombard Roundabout – Major improvements to the operation of the roundabout and the creation of better facilities for cyclists and pedestrians
> 
> London Road Roundabout – Improvements to the roundabout, including facilities to make it safer for cyclists travelling through the area
> 
> Malden Rushett – Wider improvements to the A243 Leatherhead Road junction with Rushett Lane and Fairoak Lane, including a big focus on road safety and installation of new pedestrian crossings
> 
> Mill Hill Circus - Work to reduce congestion and improve journey time reliability in the area
> 
> Purley Cross Gyratory – Improvements to the the quality of public realm and better access through the area for bus passengers and other road users
> 
> Renwick Road (Barking Riverside) – Safer access for road users, including pedestrians and cyclists, to the Barking Riverside development from the A13
> 
> Seven Sisters Road – Woodberry Down – Scheme to deliver safe, reliable and accessible road improvements to support new housing development in the local area
> 
> Stoke Newington Gyratory – an upgrade of the existing road layout to make it safer and more easier accessible for pedestrians and cyclists
> 
> Thornton Heath Ponds – Focused on improving the quality of public realm around Thornton Heath Pond
> 
> Trinity Road/ Burntwood Lane- Work to reduce congestion and delays at the junction of Trinity Road and Burntwood Lane
> 
> Tulse Hill Gyratory – Shorter-term scheme to improve road safety ahead of a longer-term scheme to address concerns about the operation of the gyratory
> 
> Victoria Circus- Improvements to the local area for pedestrian and cyclists to support the major upgrade at Victoria Station.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/04/work-to-start-on-200m-of-london-road-upgrades/


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Project facts


Developer: Qatari Diar

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Homes: 448

A planning application for Phase 1 (74 homes) of Chelsea Barracks has been submitted to Westminster Council:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










The core of Baltimore Tower is now above hoarding level. Photos by forumer chest:


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494
> 
> Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Qatari Diar
> 
> Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)
> 
> Homes: 448
> 
> A planning application for Phase 1 (74 homes) of Chelsea Barracks has been submitted to Westminster Council


Hmm...

How many of those apartments will be bought by Londoners, I wonder?

It really is a concern that so many of these new developments in the most affluent areas are being snapped up by the super rich from all over the world even though they are unlikely to spend more than a few weeks there every year.


----------



## hugh

Re Chelsea Barracks, can architecture get any duller? Well done Charles.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

JimB said:


> Hmm...
> 
> How many of those apartments will be bought by Londoners, I wonder?
> 
> It really is a concern that so many of these new developments in the most affluent areas are being snapped up by the super rich from all over the world even though they are unlikely to spend more than a few weeks there every year.


Even if they _were _bought by UK residents, the price range they're in means they'd be rarely occupied _anyway _because nobody wants to actually live in the middle of London if you have enough money to buy a palatial estate somewhere in Buckinghamshire et al.

Clearly, housing supply and house prices in London are major issues. And most of these new high-tier developments _are _obscenely expensive and not in any way a solution to London's housing issue. However, the billions and billions being invested, much of which _does _contribute towards improving neighbourhoods well outside the City, are only there because London is stretching further ahead of other world cities for real estate investment.

The worst part of this explanation is that it's dangerously close to being trickle-down Reaganomics. Which are stupid and hurtful. But on a micro level it _is _having an effect. A big part of things like Crossrail and HS2 being funded is the need to cater for International Businessmen, with capital letters, so that affluent areas like Canary Wharf can have improved rail links. And so on and so forth. But I will actually benefit from Crossrail a lot. As will many people in my area. So I don't know. It's six of one and half a dozen of the other.

I really wish Boris wasn't so obviously in the pocket of these people, though. There's huge swathes of London that could have truly affordable housing for a fraction of the price he's spending on these Big Ticket improvements to the city. Just throw a hundred million or so into Newham and you could drastically improve the lives of the average Londoner.


----------



## SE9

Several large (multi-million and multi-billion) schemes ongoing in Newham.


----------



## LondonFox

The sooner HS2 is complete, I guarantee you will see every place linked to it going up the country doubling or more in price, just by being linked to London.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Revised plans have been submitted for One Nine Elms (KPF):


----------



## LondonFox

Those two towers are tasty!


----------



## erbse

JimB said:


> It really is a concern that so many of these new developments in the most affluent areas are being snapped up by the super rich from all over the world even though they are unlikely to spend more than a few weeks there every year.


Even the super rich start renting these out at some point.


----------



## Birmingham

Gutted they've lost the sky bridge.


----------



## jonasry

erbse said:


> Even the super rich start renting these out at some point.


No, they're not. Speculation on real estate is a horrible waste. But, that's a discussion for another thread.

Example: http://www.theguardian.com/society/...-billionaires-row-derelict-mansions-hampstead


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Birmingham said:


> Gutted they've lost the sky bridge.


Sky bridge in general, or that specific sky bridge?

Because in my opinion the one they had designed was clunky and didn't blend into the structure at all. I would have preferred a redesign rather than a complete removal, but perhaps they couldn't make it work.


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow: Terrific towers. 



SE9 said:


> *One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489
> 
> Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/
> 
> Revised plans have been submitted for One Nine Elms (KPF):


----------



## Iapetus

Whilst the new towers may be better than the previous proposal, the sky-bridge would have been iconic of the area. As it is now 'all' (and I use that term rather loosely) we're getting here is a number of towers. The sky-bridge would have been something different and recognisable.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *McMullen lands £10.5m cladding deal from O’Rourke*
> 
> *Lakesmere subsidiary McMullen Facades has won a £10.5m contract to provide the full vertical envelope for the West block at the Tribeca Square residential development in Elephant & Castle, south London.*
> 
> McMullen was awarded the package by main contractor Laing O’Rourke who are working for developer Delancey in partnership with Oakmayne Properties.
> 
> McMullen will start working on the 23-storey West Tower this August.
> 
> Work will involve providing the complete vertical envelope using a unitised system with bolt-on balconies, brise soleil and feature aluminium cladding.
> 
> The ‘fast track’ installation is due to take just 23 weeks with McMullen completing one floor per week on average.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/07/mcmullen-lands-10-5m-cladding-deal-from-orourke/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wealthy Ukrainians and Russians seeking London property*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The crisis in the Ukraine has led to an increase in the number of wealthy Russians and Ukrainians seeking to buy property in the capital, or even making contingency plans to relocate to Britain, estate agents said yesterday.*
> 
> Fears that Russia's military incursions into Ukraine could plunge it into economic and political isolation are prompting some wealthy residents to consider leaving while they can.
> 
> "We have seen quite an increase in inquiries from Russians and Ukrainians in the last few days," said Edo Mapelli Mozzi, of Banda Property, which specialises in property in central and west London. "A number of them have cited the recent troubles."
> 
> According to research by the estate agents Knight Frank, Russians were last year the biggest foreign buyers of homes worth more than £1million in the capital, spending in excess of £500m in total.
> 
> Despite the chill in diplomatic relations between London and Moscow since the murder of the ex-KGB agent Alexander Litvinkenko in 2006, wealthy Russians are still relatively free to come and live in Britain. They can take advantage of an "investor" visa scheme that allows wealthy individuals residency rights in Britain in return for a minimum £1 million investment in government gilts, although it does not give them a passport.
> 
> Last month, the Home Office's Migration Advisory Committee disclosed that more than 850 Russian oligarchs and Chinese millionaires had won the right to live in Britain under the scheme.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ans-and-Russians-seeking-London-property.html


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canary Wharf Crossrail Station*

by RichardOD on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


A new neighbourhood for south east London, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Homes: 4,800

Site area: 109 hectares

March update of construction progress at Kidbrooke Village:


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Halton Court - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares

March update at King's Cross, photos by potto:



















































































Central Saint Martins by portemolitor, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

From Building.co.uk

Rees: My departure will not put brakes on City schemes


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for Unite’s £93m London student scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Student accommodation developer Unite has secured planning approval for a £93m scheme in Islington, London. The 260,000 sq ft development will include around 900 beds, and feature commercial units and community space on the ground floor.*
> 
> It will include a mixture of shared flats and self-contained studios, in addition to common areas, study rooms and a courtyard.
> 
> Unite acquired the 1.4 acre site on Holloway Road from London Metropolitan University in 2013.
> 
> It will be developed by the London Student Accommodation Vehicle, Unite’s 50:50 joint venture with GIC Real Estate, with a development value of £93m.
> 
> Unite’s managing director of property Richard Simpson said: “There is a significant shortfall of student accommodation in London which puts pressure on the residential housing market.
> 
> “This new development will not only help alleviate that, but will also contribute to the regeneration of one of London’s oldest boroughs and represents an important milestone in our development strategy.”
> 
> The project is due for completion in summer 2016.


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...n-student-scheme/8660361.article#.UyxSLfl_uSo


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Peabody buys London site for £100m housing scheme*
> 
> *Peabody plans to build 450 homes at a former medical teaching campus in Archway, north London.*
> 
> The housing charity revealed the £100m housing plan after striking a deal between University College London and Middlesex University.
> 
> Peabody’s head of new business Craig Horn, said: “In addition to providing hundreds more much needed homes we are looking at a range of community uses which will benefit the whole neighbourhood.”
> 
> The new mixed tenure Peabody homes will be built between Highgate Hill and Archway Road, close to Archway Underground station.
> 
> A spokesman for UCL and Middlesex University said: “We have been inundated with prospective buyers for the site, and we are delighted to have concluded the deal with Peabody.”
> 
> Peabody said it would start a public consultation later in the year ahead of a planning application.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/17/peabody-buys-london-site-for-100m-housing-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sisk wins £30m London office to flats scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Sisk & Son is set to build New York loft style apartments in the heart of Victoria in London. The project for developer Alchemi Group will see an office block at 55 Victoria Street converted into 54 luxury apartments.*
> 
> Sisk are due to start on site in April and will extend the existing 8-storey concrete frame building to 12 floors. Building floor plates will also enlarged with a major rear extension to the building.
> 
> The existing stone facade will be stripped to be later clad in handmade charcoal fired bricks from Denmark.
> 
> The building, designed in a collaboration with Stiff + Trevillion Architects, will achieve a BREEAM Score of 70% – Rating ‘Excellent’.
> 
> The finished project will boast a range of studio flats to split-level Penthouse residences, a gymnasium, and two communal gardens – a lushly landscaped rear courtyard and an 8th floor Sky Garden with expansive south facing views.
> 
> Sisk Director, Mike Higgins said: “Alchemi’s in-depth understanding of the Central London residential market, and their ability to consistently bring excellent products to market, makes them a key client with whom we can forge a long term relationship.”
> 
> Alchemi has also started a contract to reclad and remodel of an office block for 20 flats in London’s Westborne Grove, near Notting Hill. Irish contractor John Paul Construction started on the project in January.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/18/sisk-wins-30m-london-office-to-flats-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

DarJoLe said:


> Tottenham Court Road entrance with new mural.


:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*100 Cheapside*

by DarJoLe


----------



## PortoNuts

*New Ludgate*

by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

*5 Cheapside*

by DarJoLe.


----------



## PortoNuts

RobertWalpole said:


> London's booming. Dr. Johnson was right!


And there are still many towers to be built. :cheers:


----------



## I(L)WTC

Woha


----------



## PortoNuts

*Chambers Wharf*


P1020322 by unravelled, on Flickr


P1020319 by unravelled, on Flickr


P1020316 by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Francis Crick Institute*


Crick institute march 2014 by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*261 City Road - Lexicon*

by *chest*.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London race for the sky lifts existing buildings*
> 
> *The sprouting of tall buildings on London’s skyline is triggering new projects to create more architectural rooftop structures on existing buildings.*
> 
> The latest proposed by architect Buckley Gray Yeoman will see a two-storey rooftop pavilion added to an eight-storey office building at 107-112 Leadenhall Street in the heart of the City of London’s tall buildings cluster.
> 
> The rooftop extension for client RBS REAM is based on the concept of the ‘fifth elevation.
> 
> The architects say this follows the principle that the view from adjacent tall buildings backing onto the scheme is as significant as conventional views from the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its reconstituted stone pavilion scheme will sport a green sedum roof, improving views from a clutch of surrounding tall buildings, including the Gherkin and Cheesegrater.
> 
> Structural engineers for the project are Sinclair Johnston.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/25/london-race-for-the-sky-lifts-existing-buildings/


----------



## Bligh

WOW! I go on holiday for 2 weeks.... I come back to all of this news. Lexicon looks FANTASTIC. Coming along very well...

All seems like great news - especially The Diamond Tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Lexicon looks FANTASTIC. Coming along very well...


Agree, I didn't realise it gone up so quickly.


----------



## PortoNuts

*King's Cross Central*


Kings cross 22 march 2014 a by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


Kings cross 22 march 2014 b by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


Kings cross 22 march 2014 c by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


Kings cross 22 march 2014 d by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


Kings cross 22 march 2014 e by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


Kings cross 22 march 2014 f by the pointless parasite, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *BAM tipped for £20m Aga Khan University student hall*
> 
> *King’s Cross goods yard developer Argent is set to award BAM Construction the job to build a student hall block for the Aga Khan University.*
> 
> The project for the Aga Khan Foundation is expected to cost around £20m and will provide 198 student rooms within a 12-storey brick clad building at the vast London development site.
> 
> The student halls are the first of four planned building jobs for the Aga Khan Development Network, which BAM is now in the box seat to take.
> 
> This could be worth up to £150m in construction work.
> 
> A deal will come as some consolation for BAM after internet giant Google stalled progress on its vast HQ building, which the contractor was widely expected to win, but had not signed off.
> 
> A source told the Enquirer: “Originally Carillion was looking hard at the job, but it now seems BAM are set to build the student accommodation block.”
> 
> The spiritual leader of Ismaili Muslins also plans a university and separate buildings for both the Institute of Ismaili Studies and the Aga Khan Foundation.
> 
> Both institutions will also eventually move from their current location on Euston Road to the King’s Cross development as part of a wider programme of new buildings for the Aga Khan Development Network.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/03/25/bam-tipped-for-20m-aga-khan-university-student-hall/


----------



## PortoNuts

*70 Mark Lane*

by *DarJoLe*.


----------



## LondonFox

Honestly, I can't keep up with whats being built in London right now… its too much to think about..


----------



## Steveb

I love the updates, just wish there would be more of them. With plenty being built, it would be great if there was more photos.


----------



## LondonFox

SE9 must be on holiday or something.


----------



## Steveb

Yeah, he's not posted for a while....


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love the glass on that last one.


----------



## LondonFox

*London has retained its position as fDi’s European City of the Future 2014/15*

:cheers:

http://www.fdiintelligence.com/Loca...ies-and-Regions-of-the-Future-2014-15?ct=true


----------



## matzek

> *How London's Skyline Is Evolving*
> A new crop of towers could double the number of high-rises in the city, according to an audit. About 80% of these new buildings are residential.


*Interactive Slider*
http://online.wsj.com/news/interact...f=SB10001424052702304256404579449440635372128


----------



## LondonFox

Kings X is looking fantastic.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Filaments*

by *stevekeiretsu*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bloomberg Place*


Crane Frenzy by Chris.London, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox

Going to be huge! What is the completion date of this?


----------



## PortoNuts

LondonFox said:


> Going to be huge! What is the completion date of this?


2016.


----------



## LondonFox

Wood Wharf phase 1 due to start this year! :cheers: 

Boom town continues! Here's what is the definitive master plan! 



SE9 said:


> Updated model:


----------



## PortoNuts

:drool:


----------



## gehenaus

Oh wow, that is excellent.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Construction on Upper Richmond Road*

by *stevekeiretsu*.


----------



## Birmingham

Already posted.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail

Completion: 2018



















Construction update by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Progress at Baltimore Tower, photos by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## LondonFox

Canary Wharf area will be huge soon! And across the river in the Greenwich Peninsular.


----------



## SE9

*100 Avenue Road* | Swiss Cottage NW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1713202

Official website: http://100avenueroad.com/


Planning application submitted for a new residential tower in Swiss Cottage, north west London:


----------



## aarhusforever

SE9 is back :banana:

:cheers:


----------



## LondonFox

He must be brown from his holiday?


----------



## PortoNuts

Great comeback SE9. :cheers2:


----------



## Bligh

Big love for SE9.


----------



## Birmingham

No you're quite right. The article was posted on other thread. Apologies.


----------



## LondonFox

News on The Pinnacle.

This appears to be the new redesign just released. A new more angular look to the tower facade can be seen to reduce cladding cost. :cheers:


----------



## Dale

Hope they didn't mess with the best part of it, the base.


----------



## LondonFox

Not sure, that is the only image so far released of it.


----------



## SE9

Cheers all. 

That Pinnacle image is lifted off KPF's website. It was posted to the Pinnacle thread last month: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112140115#post112140115


----------



## SE9

*City Forum* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


City Forum has been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Building:* Boris gives go-ahead to two Foster towers

- *Construction News:* Boris approves Berkeley Homes towers in Islington


----------



## SE9

*Convoys Wharf* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857712

Official website: http://www.convoyswharf.com/


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Area: 16.6 hectares

Homes: 3,500


Convoys Wharf has been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Building Design:* Mayor approves £1bn Convoys Wharf scheme in face of opposition

- *Construction Enquirer:* £1bn London Convoys Wharf scheme approved


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *City Forum* | Islington EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722
> 
> Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/
> 
> 
> City Forum has been approved by the Mayor of London:


:applause:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *McLaren to start on luxury London resi job*
> 
> *McLaren Construction has won a £9.8m contract to convert a six-storey office block in west London into 22 luxury apartments.*
> 
> The scheme for clients Wrenbridge and Legal & General JV is on Tufton Street in the heart of Westminster. Refurbishment work will start on site this month and is due for completion in April 2015.
> 
> The work comprises demolition of the existing mansard roof structure and southwest corner, together with internal structural modifications on all floors.
> 
> Other elements include rebuilding of the southwest corner with an enlarged floor-plate, a new steel-framed two-storey mansard roof, replacement windows and full internal fit-out.
> 
> The mansard roof will accommodate three spacious duplex penthouses with bespoke feature staircases.
> 
> Wrenbridge Managing Director Peter Jarman said: “We are very excited to be starting on site with this high quality development and looking forward to delivering a successful project with McLaren as our construction partner.”
> 
> Phil Pringle, Managing Director, McLaren Construction added: “We are extremely pleased to have secured this project which increases our profile in the high end residential sector in London Zone 1.
> 
> “We look forward to working closely with both Wrenbridge and Legal & General to deliver this scheme in line with their expectations and to reinforce the confidence they have shown by awarding McLaren the contract.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/04/01/mclaren-to-start-on-luxury-london-resi-job/


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

What's the word on North Quay? Is it still waiting for the Crossrail station or has it been scrapped?

Also, Riverside South. Are they even remotely close to starting that or is that also gone?


----------



## PortoNuts

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Also, Riverside South. Are they even remotely close to starting that or is that also gone?


They built it to ground level. Don't know anything else about it.


----------



## LondonFox

JP Morgan are holding the plot to ransom.


----------



## london lad

LondonFox said:


> JP Morgan are holding the plot to ransom.


JP Morgan own the plot.


----------



## LondonFox

And are doing nothing with it. 

Sell it or build on it.

Don't hold it to ransom when another company would very quickly snap it up.


----------



## LondonFox

Nice shot of Leadenhall Building.





onerob said:


> Another great shot from Jason Hawkes.


----------



## LondonFox

Some great interactive images of London's skyscraper boom and how they will look on the skyline.


*How is London's skyline going to change? An interactive guide.

London's skyline is set to get a lot more crowded over the coming years as recent additions such as the Gherkin and Shard are joined by more than 200 tall towers proposed, approved or already under construction

• Tap or click on an image to reveal the proposed new skyline. You can drag or swipe to control the speed of the transformation*


http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...kyline-changing-now-future-pictures?CMP=fb_gu


The view south from Waterloo Bridge
1)DoonStreet; 2)One The Elephant; 3)360 london; 4)Elizabeth House; 5-6-7-8)ShellCentre; 9)Market Towers.










The view east from Waterloo Bridge
1)Doon Street; 2)20 Blackfriars; 3)Kings Reach; 4)One Blackfriars; 5)Ludgate & Sampson House; 6)40 Leadenhall; 7)52 Lime Street; 8)Pinnacle; 9)100 Bishopsgate; 10)The Hotel at Heron Tower; 11)One Crown Place.










The view of Vauxhall
1)Vauxhall Island Towers; 2)New Bondway; 3)Sainsbury’s Nine Elms; 4)Market Towers; 5)New Covent Garden Market Northern Site; 6)Vauxhall Square; 7)New Covent Garden Apex Site; 8)Embassy Gardens; 9)US Embassy.










The view south from Blackfriars Bridge
1)Tate 2; 2-3-4-5)Ludgate & Sampson House; 6)One Blackfriars; 7)20 Blackfriars; 8)Kings Reach; 9)Shell Centre; 10)Doon Street.


----------



## Bligh

^ Brilliant pictures. Great to see the future skyline of our City.


----------



## LondonFox

Yes, all of these towers are approved too… going to be amazing!


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow. :drool:


----------



## PortoNuts

LondonFox said:


> Nice shot of Leadenhall Building.


This turned out exactly like it was supposed to. :cheers:


----------



## Black Cat

LondonFox said:


> News on The Pinnacle.
> 
> This appears to be the new redesign just released. A new more angular look to the tower facade can be seen to reduce cladding cost. :cheers:


Well spotted LondonFox, thanks. Perhaps the term "faceted" may be the correct term to use rather than angled, but it does look as if the tower sides, formerly a continuous curve, may now become a series of flat vertical sections, with presumably a more traditional type of glazing system than the snake skin type cladding previously proposed.

Certainly this type of modification is less expensive, though is a loss of design quality and will displease many. However, if this is what it takes to make the numbers work, i.e. feasible, to finance and build the tower, like it or not, this type of value-engineering has been needed to make this project happen, otherwise no tower (or a wait of a decade or two for another tower project on this site) and perhaps a lower stumpy replacement. 

In the Autumn, it was said that a decision to build the tower should be coming around the end of March, i.e. now. The good news is that the project has not been abandoned, and clearly the designers are still working on the project to make the project feasible. Hopefully there will be some good news soon. Presumably all depends on whether new parties have agreed to partner to fund the project.


----------



## erbse

I think it's a pity they're turning the comely and once elegant City of London into a phallic crazy design contest.

Most of these towers would have a far better place at Canary Wharf. It'd also make a far more impressive and harmonic skyline. The Gherkin is to blame.


----------



## LondonFox

erbse said:


> I think it's a pity they're turning the comely and once elegant City of London into a phallic crazy design contest.
> 
> Most of these towers would have a far better place at Canary Wharf. It'd also make a far more impressive and harmonic skyline. The Gherkin is to blame.




It's called progress dude. No historic museum here. If you want that, the city you are looking for resides just over the English Channel.

This is how the Alpha++ cities go about their business.


----------



## erbse

I'm all for progress mate. Look, I'm setting up research institutes in Britain.

But urban planning is about aesthetics and people's well-being, too. While I like the Gherkin, Pinnacle, Shard, the Leadenhall and others as solitaires, I don't think they work together too well. It looks messy and Moscow-esque in a bad way. It'd have worked better in the already upwards oriented and balancing environment of Canary Wharf.

While I'm aware London is trying to reinvent itself, I think it should claim the space outside the City to do so. A little portion of "Museum" feeling is perfectly justified there. Else it'll look like any other place soon.

Keep this in mind:










I'm not against modernist architecture in general, but you need to keep your identity.
Traditional buildings are as important an indication of identity as are language and ethnicity.

I'm glad there's the The Prince's Foundation for Building Community in London and the Traditional Architecture Group in Britain.


----------



## gehenaus

Identity is built over time, the only reason St Pauls is seen as traditional is because it has been around for centuries. Perhaps people will be having the same conversation in 200 years time complaining about how people are ruining 'traditional' buildings like the Shard?
Sure they should be preserved but we should still continue building.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

England's tradition _is _rejecting tradition. At no point in the past thousand years has London not been on the forefront of architectural innovation. Our language is an amalgamation of five different languages. Our culture a cavalcade of assimilation and inheritance, from all over the world.

Cities and countries that 'keep their identity' will be left behind in the dust. Museums to their former glories.

If you want uniformity and a cohesive, conservative style of architecture, go to Barcelona. Or Paris. Or _anywhere _in Italy. If you want an orgy of chintzy excess, go to Dubai, or Shanghai. If you want to see what every city in Europe will look like in thirty years, you go to London today.

I think it's fair to say London says **** you to tradition on a daily basis. And that's why London is Important with a capital I, while Paris is merely important, in lower case.


----------



## TedStriker

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Our culture a cavalcade of assimilation and inheritance, from all over the world.


Don't tell this to UKIP's Paul Nuttall, he'll get upset.


----------



## erbse

The main issue across the globe is that classical and traditional architecture dialects are widely neglected. That's what's killing the identity of contemporary metropolises. Sure you have to evolve and progress further, but at the cost of all cities looking the same? Why?

You can perfectly well blend traditionalist and modernist architecture accents, as long as it balances and harmonizes. *Modernism never should become the dominant appearance of the very heart of any city.* Else you get a Brasilia, Canberra, Dubai or Shenzhen.



gehenaus said:


> Identity is built over time, the only reason St Pauls is seen as traditional is because it has been around for centuries.


Imagine St. Pauls was a brutalist concrete monster. Or the Parliament incl. Elizabeth Tower / Big Ben. Or the Tower Bridge. Or the Tower. Ah well, you get it...

St Pauls is a masterpiece of architecture because it's perfecting classical proportions in sacral construction. No modernist church or cathedral could ever achieve a grandeur that is quite on par.


----------



## erbse

These guys are pretty good actually: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Classical_Architecture#UK


----------



## erbse

SomeKindOfBug said:


> If you want to see what every city in Europe will look like in thirty years, you go to London today.


That's not only an ignorant and petty statement to make, but also a very frightening dystopia.
_No thanks_ to the future then.


----------



## erbse

There's some pretty good new classical architects from Britain, and especially operating in and from London btw.

*Here's a selection*. Of course there are a lot more, see here. Actually England/Britain is on the forefront of classical architecture in the 21st century. And I hope they'll continue to innovate and get more jobs done throughout the world, England and London.

It's much needed input to balance out with contemporary modernist architecture. 
Have a look at the wonderful 1987 Richmond Riverside by Driehaus Prize winner Quinlan Terry for example.
Try to be nearly as successful with bland concrete boxes.

_This_ is making a huge profit, financially, aesthetically and for urban life:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Richmond_Riverside,_London_-_Sept_2008.jpg


----------



## LondonFox

erbse said:


> The main issue across the globe is that classical and traditional architecture dialects are widely neglected. That's what's killing the identity of contemporary metropolises. Sure you have to evolve and progress further, but at the cost of all cities looking the same? Why?
> 
> You can perfectly well blend traditionalist and modernist architecture accents, as long as it balances and harmonizes. *Modernism never should become the dominant appearance of the very heart of any city.* Else you get a Brasilia, Canberra, Dubai or Shenzhen.
> 
> 
> Imagine St. Pauls was a brutalist concrete monster. Or the Parliament incl. Elizabeth Tower / Big Ben. Or the Tower Bridge. Or the Tower. Ah well, you get it...
> 
> St Pauls is a masterpiece of architecture because it's perfecting classical proportions in sacral construction. No modernist church or cathedral could ever achieve a grandeur that is quite on par.




To be honest erbse, and I respect you, you have a good head on your shoulders and for a German you're rather humble too which is refreshing.

But I think your reaction is a bit knee jerk here.

London isn't putting things up all over the shop, it is keeping most construction of high rise buildings in clusters… in areas with little architectural value… see Vauxhall for example…. there's nothing there, show me a picture of Vauxhall from the waterfront and it could be anywhere… that will be changing very soon. This is what happened in Canary Wharf and Greenwich peninsular.

The only area of London that has large scale skyscraper construction in a sensitive architectural area is the buildings in the City of London… hence the unique and classy designs of the buildings there… and if you think this is ugly? Then you are a mad German to boot! 










People want to live in city centres… the whole point of cities is the closeness and accessibility for everyone to everything.

Sticking stuff on the peripheries of the city… like La Defense for example… means the rest of the city is made redundant to those workers.


----------



## erbse

You're making a good point and you're right.

The question is: what are the London City towers doing to the average Londoner or visitor, if any? How are these increasing closeness and accessibility for everyone to everything? They may increase traffic there even further to crazy levels indeed. Bursting streets and tubes, full of wannabe brokers and loads of wind bags who don't contribute anything substantial.
It's just financial bubbles that are blown and bursted there, after all. 

*I think we're beyond the post-war thinking that you'd need to create a skyscraper CBD right in your city's heart to be successful as a city.* American cities are just putting the wheel of history into reverse and reject this as their biggest failure in urban planning. While European cities just seem to repeat it. We should learn from failures of others.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

erbse said:


> That's not only an ignorant and petty statement to make, but also a very frightening dystopia.
> _No thanks_ to the future then.


Not a problem. You're welcome to the past. We don't need it anymore, you can have it all.


----------



## erbse

The past gives you an identity and the future holds the promise of fulfillment in whatever form. 

Tradition should never be in the way of mental progress and vice versa. We need to understand where we come from, what we have achieved and we need to respect and cultivate it. To be able to look forward and reinvent ourselves. That's what made Europe great. And London, too.

London is loved across the globe primarily and foremost for its traditions.


Everyone read asap:

The Ten Principles of Intelligent Urbanism


----------



## LondonFox

erbse said:


> You're making a good point and you're right.
> 
> The question is: what are the London City towers doing to the average Londoner or visitor, if any? How are these increasing closeness and accessibility for everyone to everything? They may increase traffic there even further to crazy levels indeed. Bursting streets and tubes, full of wannabe brokers and loads of wind bags who don't contribute anything substantial.
> It's just financial bubbles that are blown and bursted there, after all.
> 
> *I think we're beyond the post-war thinking that you'd need to create a skyscraper CBD right in your city's heart to be successful as a city.* American cities are just putting the wheel of history into reverse and reject this as their biggest failure in urban planning. While European cities just seem to repeat it. We should learn from failures of others.




The City of London is unique though… it has its own governance, its own laws, its own mayor the Lord Mayor of London.. even the Queen must be granted permission by the Lord Mayor to enter the City where she will bow before entering. It has always been a bit different there, since the Knights Templar set up there (hence the area of London called 'Temple' - the Temple tube station is below the Knights Templar church). It has been a global financial hub for as long as money flowed through Europe… the worlds most powerful banking families are all HQ'd there - Rothschilds for example.

You have to think of it a bit like the Vatican... its in London, but apart from it.

It is a corporate zone pure and simple. That is why they haven't built any residential towers there.


----------



## gehenaus

^Not really what I had in mind, I don't think classical architecture translates, in general, to skyscrapers which are needed atm. 
Besides saying that modern buildings ruin an area is just your own personal bias.


----------



## Nick Holmes

LondonFox said:


> Well, to be honest there is a truth to what he says.
> 
> Britishness and the romance/grandeur of Imperialism and tradition is a huge reason why London overtook Paris to become the worlds most visited city. The Olympics obviously will have reminded people of this as tourist numbers have soared again since 2012.
> 
> Its what foreigners want to see. That's why the Japanese, South American, North American, European etc visitors are all taking pictures of Westminster Palace as a first port of call.


I suppose Vegas is the most visited city.


----------



## LondonFox

No it has been Paris for a long time but London came top last year Vagas is like 5th or 6th. Actually last year Vagas didn't even appear in the top ten.


----------



## Nick Holmes

Vegas got 36 million tourists in 2013, London around 25 million!


----------



## erbse

gehenaus said:


> Besides saying that modern buildings ruin an area is just your own personal bias.


History is what makes our cities. That's why Berlin became the 3rd most visited city of Europe already, after Paris and London.
A city only looking up to the future, forgetting about history and constantly trying to generate an image of itself is as interesting as a boardwalk. Canberra, Shenzhen and Brasilia might be a visually imposing glimpse at once, but you don't want to stay there forever I guess.

It's by no means a personal bias that modernist buildings ruin historical ensembles. These are mostly build to contrast classical architecture. It can look good, but most of the time it's on the border to destroy the vibe of an area.
Just think of Tour Montparnasse, it's an utter mess to its surroundings and created an uprise against skyscraper construction and modernist architecture in the very center of Paris. And I'm glad they keep up with it.

Of course there's far worse examples, even in London (oh boy and oh boy), just picked a very prominent one.


----------



## gehenaus

erbse said:


> History is what makes our cities. That's why Berlin became the 3rd most visited city of Europe already, after Paris and London.
> A city only looking up to the future, forgetting about history and constantly trying to generate an image of itself is as interesting as a boardwalk. Canberra, Shenzhen and Brasilia might be a visually imposing glimpse at once, but you don't want to stay there forever I guess.
> 
> It's by no means a personal bias that modernist buildings ruin historical ensembles. These are mostly build to contrast classical architecture. It can look good, but most of the time it's on the border to destroy the vibe of an area.
> Just think of Tour Montparnasse, it's an utter mess to its surroundings and created an uprise against skyscraper construction and modernist architecture in the very center of Paris. And I'm glad they keep up with it.
> 
> Of course there's far worse examples, even in London (oh boy and oh boy), just picked a very prominent one.


Well I quite like the contrast between old and new. Brasilia is a purpose built city so it doesn't have any history. I'd agree with you if all the old buildings were being demolished, rather than simply having modernist buildings built alongside them.


----------



## erbse

Thimphu of Bhutan is a quite recent purpose-built city, too. Just compare it to modernist dead-end Brasilia and Canberra and see what works.

Traditional architecture is all about harmony.
That's why the traditionally grown and mostly uninterrupted centers of Paris, Florence, Regensburg, Venice, Amsterdam, Krakow, Prague, Dubrovnik, Quito, Havana, Sanaa, Stralsund etc. all are UNESCO World Heritage and excessively loved by people from around the world.

And the center of London is not. I know you're proud of the progressiveness and modern look of the City, but please also don't forget where London is coming from. It could be a World Heritage city today as well. Whether you're glad it's not is up to you.


----------



## london lad

Not sure what the last few pages are about. Unless your a lover of pretty poor post war architecture or long derelict sites I'm not sure what people are going to miss with the skyscrapers that are replacing them. 

Londons population is growing at 100,000 a year with a predicted population of 10 million by 2030. These people have to live and work somewhere so building some tall buildings amongst it all isn't going to do any harm. Besides the vast majority of building going on in London is low after medium rise (below ten floors).


----------



## LondonFox

Nick Holmes said:


> Vegas got 36 million tourists in 2013, London around 25 million!



Not entirely sure where your figures are from but a quick search on the Internet from many sources, global sources, put London and Paris firmly at the top for international tourists.


----------



## erbse

london lad said:


> Londons population is growing at 100,000 a year with a predicted population of 10 million by 2030. These people have to live and work somewhere so building some tall buildings amongst it all isn't going to do any harm. Besides the vast majority of building going on in London is low after medium rise (below ten floors).


That's why it certainly won't harm London to preserve some microscopical islands of tradition. It'll only contribute to the city's appeal and a bright future.

That's all I want to achieve here. *For London to keep what makes it special among all those global uniform cities.* This or this certainly isn't what London should aspire to by any means. London is so much more refined than all those bland random megacities looking for a place in this world by erecting garish freaking towers.


----------



## bbcwallander

erbse said:


> Thimphu of Bhutan is a quite recent purpose-built city, too. Just compare it to modernist dead-end Brasilia and Canberra and see what works.
> 
> Traditional architecture is all about harmony.
> That's why the traditionally grown and mostly uninterrupted centers of Paris, Florence, Regensburg, Venice, Amsterdam, Krakow, Prague, Dubrovnik, Quito, Havana, Sanaa, Stralsund etc. all are UNESCO World Heritage and excessively loved by people from around the world.
> 
> And the center of London is not. I know you're proud of the progressiveness and modern look of the City, but please also don't forget where London is coming from. It could be a World Heritage city today as well. Whether you're glad it's not is up to you.


You need to do a little more research into UNESCO world heritage sites, London has 4, I think that is plenty!


----------



## erbse

And you Sir need to do a little more research on how to read carefully.
I didn't write about built sites in general, but about


> traditionally grown and mostly uninterrupted *centers*...


Berlin has 3 World Heritage Sites too, that alone sadly doesn't give it a harmonious old town core. While Warsaw was also almost completely levelled in WW2, it rebuilt its old town. And guess what, it's UNESCO heritage nowadays. And it has a pretty dense cluster of skyscrapers right next to it that make a good skyline. _That's_ how to do it right! kay:

Just for some inspiration:

Warsaw skyscrapers von Liwnik auf Flickr


----------



## london lad

erbse said:


> That's why it certainly won't harm London to preserve some microscopical islands of tradition. It'll only contribute to the city's appeal and a bright future.
> 
> That's all I want to achieve here. *For London to keep what makes it special among all those global uniform cities.* This or this certainly isn't what London should aspire to by any means. London is so much more refined than all those bland random megacities looking for a place in this world by erecting garish freaking towers.


I am not sure what you are getting at. There are huge swathes of the city untouched and they aren't going anywhere. Somewhere like Chelsea or Mayfair are going to look like they do in decades to come there is nothing wrong with building towers across a city of over 600 sq miles. Just because you build skyscrapers does not mean you are copying dubai. London can comfortably exist with buildings of all sizes and styles without losing any of its character.


----------



## hugh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> England's tradition _is _rejecting tradition. *At no point in the past thousand years has London not been on the forefront of architectural innovation. *Our language is an amalgamation of five different languages. Our culture a cavalcade of assimilation and inheritance, from all over the world.
> 
> Cities and countries that 'keep their identity' will be left behind in the dust. Museums to their former glories.
> 
> If you want uniformity and a cohesive, conservative style of architecture, go to Barcelona. Or Paris. Or _anywhere _in Italy. If you want an orgy of chintzy excess, go to Dubai, or Shanghai. If you want to see what every city in Europe will look like in thirty years, you go to London today.
> 
> I think it's fair to say London says **** you to tradition on a daily basis. And that's why London is Important with a capital I, while Paris is merely important, in lower case.


I'd slow down with the self-congratulation. London now arguably has some of the most innovative architecture anywhere, but there was a large chunk of the 20th century when architectural innovation was often stifled by rabid conservatism. Much 20th century London architecture was compromised, self-effacing, lest it 'offend' the old.


----------



## LondonFox

Yeah what was the awful computer building that used to be by the river? BT exchange?


----------



## bbcwallander

erbse said:


> And you Sir need to do a little more research on how to read carefully.
> I didn't write about built sites in general, but about
> 
> 
> Berlin has 3 World Heritage Sites too, that alone sadly doesn't give it a harmonious old town core. While Warsaw was also almost completely levelled in WW2, it rebuilt its old town. And guess what, it's UNESCO heritage nowadays. And it has a pretty dense cluster of skyscrapers right next to it that make a good skyline. _That's_ how to do it right! kay:
> 
> Just for some inspiration:
> 
> Warsaw skyscrapers von Liwnik auf Flickr


I'm struggling to understand what you are getting at?


It doesn't sound like you have ever been to London!


----------



## Mr Bricks

SomeKindOfBug said:


> England's tradition _is _rejecting tradition..


Not really. Britain was considered progressive and liberal up until the late Victorian era after which the country has been seen as socially and politically conservative. In comparison France, with its so called "museum cities" (in which you can find truly spectacular modern architecture) is far more famous for rejecting tradition. The French have long enjoyed the avant garde, a good philosophical discussion and revolutionary thinking and acting. This is something the largely conservative anglosaxon world has always ridiculed France for. The anglosaxon world has always placed popular and corporate culture above the avant garde. Hence all the France- related jokes.

Building glass buildings does not equal progress. Most of these buildings serve a very conservative ideology. 



SomeKindOfBug said:


> Not a problem. You're welcome to the past. We don't need it anymore, you can have it all.


What an ignorant thing to say. History cannot be ignored, corrected or disconnected from the present. Fascists, utopian socialists and modernists believed otherwise and look where that got us all.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Stanhope signs JV with London council to build housing*
> 
> *Developer Stanhope has signed a deal with Hammersmith & Fulham Council in London to build hundreds of family homes for sale at discounted prices.*
> 
> The pioneering plan will see hundreds and possibly thousands of council houses in west London, demolished and replaced with cheaper private homes for sale over the next 15 years.
> 
> The council and Stanhope will jointly take forward housing developments, beginning with building more than 300 homes on two council-owned sites.
> 
> Two council-owned vacant residential sites in Fulham at Watermeadow Court Estate and Edith Summerskill House will see 40% sold at a discounted price to help local people take their first steps onto the housing ladder.
> 
> One third of the discounted market sale housing would be reserved for families on incomes of up to £30,000pa, one third would be affordable to those with incomes of up to £40,000pa and the remainder would be affordable to those with incomes up to the Mayor of London’s official affordable housing limit of £80,000.
> 
> The borough’s cabinet member for housing, Cllr Andrew Johnson, said: “As well as delivering more than 100 low-cost-homes to buy, this partnership will also enable the council to ensure that the proceeds are ploughed back into similar schemes, estate improvements and reducing our £200m of housing debt.”
> 
> Critics of the joint venture disagree with the approach, saying that social housing should not be replaced by homes for market sale.
> 
> The council argued that the partnership with Stanhope will enable affordable house building on a scale that would not otherwise be possible.
> 
> A spokesman for the council said that the vast majority of existing social housing tenants will not be affected.
> 
> “However, where future opportunities to build new homes occur, the council is committed to ensuring that there is no net loss of existing social housing provision and that current secure council tenants will remain secure council tenants.”
> 
> He added that the council is working hard to secure more affordable homes so local people can fulfill their housing aspirations without leaving the borough.
> 
> More than 30 other councils have shown an interest in replicating the arrangement, according to Hammersmith & Fulham.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...igns-jv-with-london-council-to-build-housing/


----------



## LondonFox

Jesus, now Bricks is here... Suppose it was only a matter of time..


----------



## PortoNuts

> *House prices: gap between London and the rest of the UK 'widest in 40 years'*
> 
> *The average home in London is worth more than twice the average home outside the capital - a difference approaching £200,000.*
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...nd-the-rest-of-the-UK-widest-in-40-years.html


----------



## erbse

Manhattan-like Canary Wharf / Isle of Dogs still offers plenty of usable space for really imposing skyscrapers, with vast suburban areas all around:









Source / full resolution









Source

Nobody's gonna miss any of these postwar suburban blocks or all the useless greenspace. Besides, I suspect the land prices are considerably more affordable for investors there. And skyscrapers make so much more of an impression there.

*Why do you need to screw up the City any further?
I ask London to stop it, on behalf of human urban planning culture!* :yes:


----------



## Svartmetall

If you want to debate, fine. However, insults, off-topic nonsense and other personal attacks won't be tolerated. Keep things civil. A new thread will be set up for debating such things as this thread is more about showcasing projects.


----------



## Italiano95

I really understand your point Erbse, old preserved city centers are really nice and quite unique for many cities in Europe! We should defintitely not detroy old buildings and replace them with skyscrapers.

In London's case that's not the matter though, all they do is making quite dull and boring post-war districts look much more fresh and inspiring. I really love what London is doing at the moment, it's something that I haven't seen in any other city. Reinventing itself with several new hubs of modern, cool (and high) architecture but at the same time managing to keep its image and heritage. London will look both futuristic and old-fashioned at the same time when the clusters at Vauxhall, Canary Wharf, The City and Southwark are more built up, now they're still in progress and you really cannot judge them yet.

London have something that many other cities in development not have, a good plan. That takes in mind important things as preserving sightlines and keeping places like Westminister and West-End (which would be ruined by too nearby built highrises) protected. The City already had a few mid/high-rises that existed when the Gherkin and following skyscrapers were built, adding some more ones to the already existing ones will not ruin anything, just improve! :cheers:

ps. Canary Wharf has the most new skyscrapers in-planning by far in London!


----------



## delores

I have always considered Millwall open dock, the large dock at the bottom of the IOD as an opportunity to do something really interesting. At the moment its not really developed to it's full potential the buildings very 80's. The only downside is its lack of transport only really connected by the DLR, a possible solution creating a loop around the IOD although I'm not sure how financially feasible that is.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Chambers Wharf*

by* Retro Specs*.


----------



## hordak1975

Stravinsky said:


> Those who call it _the city who never sleeps_ have obviously never been to Madrid and desperately need to travel a little more.
> 
> Last time I was there has been a few years ago, but I remember walking for tens of blocks in Manhattan without spotting any sign of human activity.


Yeah... because every part of Madrid is bustling 24/7... please...


----------



## phoenixboi08

hordak1975 said:


> Yeah... because every part of Madrid is bustling 24/7... please...


Actually, it is true that the Spanish tend to do things far later (I think it's the time zone). I have several friends who don't eat dinner until 8-9pm (or sometimes 10-11pm); not to mention activities after that.

They have a very odd schedule.


----------



## LondonFox

Thats because they sleep in the day.


----------



## hordak1975

phoenixboi08 said:


> Actually, it is true that the Spanish tend to do things far later (I think it's the time zone). I have several friends who don't eat dinner until 8-9pm (or sometimes 10-11pm); not to mention activities after that.
> 
> They have a very odd schedule.


It doesn't change my statement: Madrid has bustling areas as well as sleepy ones. Same with Barcelona. 
Praising Madrid's nightlife as if any part of the city was alive 24/7? Please...


----------



## erbse

_Alright, end the bland city vs. city please. Thanks._


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> It's not so much about what the towers replaced, but how they change the cityscape around St. Paul's and the very center, the historical core of London. It's turning into an eeky, gagaesque design contest, that might look sort of fashionable right now, but could look very dated in a matter of years. And might look only crazier in the future. Unlike the towers of e.g. Frankfurt or even La Defense, the London ones don't harmonize too well, each one of them crying too hard for attention. As I stated, the Gherkin is to blame for this development.
> 
> I understand some people like this, but I'd prefer to see this development outside the City itself.
> 
> *I mean, **seriously**... **Why?*


I totally understand what you are stating. But honestly... those pictures of where you say "seriously... why?" - I ADORE those pictures. It's the blend of old and new which makes it so precious! 

London seems to be one of the few places in the world where one can take a picture that includes buildings from almost all era's. It's beautiful. I agree that the City isn't the most harmonious place for architecture currently, but it is still gorgeous. In time, the City skyline will look more complete. Especially once the likes of The Pinnacle, 40 Leadenhall, The Scalpel are completed. 

In regards to the comment about La Defense and Frankfurt:
These skylines and beautiful and look master planned... but London isn't Frankfurt or Paris. It's different. The British in general do like more eccentric designs - and for those who do not like this, then Canary Wharf isn't too far away. The inside of these buldings is very "Western" and "Conformist" - but this is off topic. 

I completely understand your concern for everything, but what you must remember is that the British and general public do not _really_ consider The City to the City Centre - but rather Westminster/West End, with the likes of Covent Garden, Oxford Street, etc. London has never had a real City Centre other Cities. I personally love Camden Highstreet and Lock, and Brick Lane for shopping and culture... neither are in The City. 

My last comment would be that most of these skyscrapers in themselves will become historical landmarks and become symbol's of London and indeed the Londoners that use and love them. If the people do not like it... they can always move to another place, but for now the general public are in favour of our Skyscraper Boom that only helps our City and doesn't harm our history. 

(P.S. I am by no means a nationlist and am politically neutral.)


----------



## Langur

erbse said:


> It's not so much about what the towers replaced, but how they change the cityscape around St. Paul's and the very center, the historical core of London... I understand some people like this


St Paul's has loads of space around it where tall buildings are banned. St Paul's also has lots of protected viewing sightlines from every compass direction, that tall buildings cannot infringe upon. Skyscrapers can only be built in the eastern half of the City, which is only about one tenth of central London, and right on the very edge.


erbse said:


> I understand some people like this


It's the most exhilerating cityscape in the world imo. I love that you can walk from a magnificent baroque cathedral (St Paul's), and a few hundred metres away gaze up at Lloyds or 122 Leadenhall, or look across the river from an 11th century castle (Tower of London) to a 21st supertall (Shard). I love how the medieval St Helen Bishopsgate nestles at the foot of the Gherkin. I love how you can walk through richly ornamented C19th streets in the City, and see the Shard's elegent spire floating above the roofline. You never get that kind of enjoyment in bleak windswept La Defense or Canary Wharf, which are utterly dull by comparison.

London is a repository of centuries of ambitious architecture, piled up layer upon layer, representing a millennia of continuous urban civilization. There's nowhere else like it on earth. It's the new Rome.


----------



## erbse

I mostly agree with you, Bligh and Langur. It's just that I wanted to remind London/ers that they should continue to take good care of their pre-war heritage, their traditional appeal, the imposing sightlines and the very heart of what makes London a unique metropolis in the world (which hardly isn't global style towers all around). Thank you, London! 

Listen to this London architect:

*How to Build Skyscrapers* by Robert Adam


----------



## PortoNuts

*25 Churchill Place*

by *stevekeiretsu*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*20 Fenchurch Street*

by *stevekeiretsu*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*South Bank Tower redevelopment*

by *potto*.


----------



## PortoNuts

ΦΔ;112883359 said:


> please stop comparing barcelona/madrid to london. they are not even in the comparable league. i just got back from barcelona (4 nights holiday) last night and god i realised that i can't stay there (been to madrid as well) for longer because of their inferior management, systems, services, facilities and many others. spanish people and antoni gaudi's old buildings are cool, nevertheless.


That doesn't matter to this thread.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Peter Murray: We need a Skyline Commission*
> 
> *A Skyline Commission would ensure an holistic view of tall building development in the capital, says Peter Murray.*
> 
> London is growing. Its population could well hit 10 million by 2030, which means half a million new jobs and a million more people to be housed. In contrast to pre-war suburban sprawl and post-war New Towns, the London Plan seeks to accommodate this growth within a densified Greater London. This is having a substantial impact on the shape of the city and its buildings.
> 
> Research carried out by GL Hearn for New London Architecture (NLA) has found at least 236 buildings over 20 storeys are currently proposed, approved or under construction in London. If they all go ahead, this will mean 33 buildings of between 40 and 49 storeys, and 22 of 50 storeys or more, radically changing the capital’s skyline.
> 
> London faces a perfect storm of pressures on the development of tall buildings
> Right now, London faces a perfect storm of pressures on the development of tall buildings: a critical housing shortage; rocketing land prices; burgeoning international investment; and boroughs which are dependent on Section 106 agreements and community infrastructure levies to pay for affordable housing and local improvements. On top of that, residential values increase as you go higher, so developers will push for the maximum number of floors. These are pressures of a scale the planning system has not previously had to deal with.
> 
> Edward Lister, London’s deputy mayor for planning says, ‘What we can’t do is impose some kind of freeze on the skyline and suspend the capital in stasis’. He believes opportunity area frameworks and local plans provide adequate guidance for boroughs and developers on the right places in which to locate tall buildings and how they should be built. ‘London has struck the right balance between too much prescription and too little control.’
> 
> The Guidance on Tall Buildings report published in 2007 by English Heritage and CABE is still relevant. It says that in the right place, tall buildings can make positive contributions to city life, and includes the caveat that if towers are too big and too prominent, they can harm the qualities that people value about a place.
> 
> Tall buildings are not as unpopular as they once were: an Ipsos Mori poll commissioned by NLA found that 39 per cent of respondents did not agree with the statement that ‘there are too many tall buildings in London’, compared with 32 per cent who agreed. Also, 45 per cent thought that tall buildings have made London look better, while only 25 per cent disagreed.
> 
> People are happier with tall buildings because the architecture has improved. Understandably, 30 St Mary Axe and the Shard are preferred to the system-built concrete tower blocks of the 1960s; but the key problem today is not what the individual buildings look like, but how they relate to the cluster of buildings that surrounds them.
> 
> In face of the pressures of growth, the mayor needs to beef up his design advice.
> 
> London’s approach to planning has traditionally been pragmatic and responsive, and the variety and vitality that it produces is a part of the city’s DNA. It generates a character that could well be damaged by more formal controls, yet in face of the pressures of growth, the mayor clearly needs to beef up his design advice. We propose that he sets up a London Skyline Commission – a group which understands design and planning, and can look at the totality of tall building development in London and assess its impact on the shape of the city. To support the commission the mayor should fund a 3D visualisation of the whole Greater London area that would allow new proposals to be seen in the wider context. The impact of buildings could be studied by moving through the model instead of the static photos used today. This digital model would be a valuable tool for public consultation.
> 
> The commission could provide design review, taking into account historic context as well as new buildings emerging in the vicinity. It could provide advice throughout the process, from the selection of architects through to detailed construction. It could help to ensure that as London goes through this period of unprecedented growth and stretched local authority resources, we do not repeat the mistakes of the 1960s.
> 
> NLA believes that an open and informed debate about the pressures of housing a fast-growing city, and the resulting solutions, is essential in the development of a better city. The scale of change revealed in the NLA/GL Hearn study will come as a surprise to many, and we believe the discussion that emerges will have a positive impact on the buildings that will enhance our skyline in the future.
> 
> Peter Murray is chairman of New London Architecture, London’s centre for the built environment. The NLA’s London’s Growing Up! exhibition is at the Building Centre, 26 Store Street, London WC1 until 12 June; admission free.


http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...yline-commission/8661050.article?referrer=RSS


----------



## erbse

Ah well. Looks like someone just read my recent posts, ja. :lol:


> A Skyline Commission would ensure an holistic view of tall building development in the capital, says Peter Murray.
> 
> *The commission could provide design review, taking into account historic context as well as new buildings emerging in the vicinity.*
> 
> It could help to ensure that as London goes through this period of unprecedented growth and stretched local authority resources, we do not repeat the mistakes of the 1960s.


----------



## PortoNuts

ΦΔ;112886805 said:


> then you guys better not comparing london with other places. london is london and it has it's own identity whether it suits your taste or not. eg saying london is losing its identity because it does not follow the principles of rome or paris is simply not right. what's best for other cities may not be suitable for london.


That's why it's a pointless discussion.


----------



## SE9

*Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536978

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/


The Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park opened to the public this weekend:

- *The Guardian:* London's £12bn Olympic park opens up to the public

- *BBC News:* Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park opens to the public

- *The Times:* Prince Harry takes a swing through ‘fantastic’ £300m Olympic Park


----------



## bbcwallander

^^^ Do you know whether the Art Deco entrance to Earls Court is being kept as part of the redevelopment? I thought they were demolishing it completely, but it looks as if it is remaining in the first render above, you can make out the shape to the right hand side??


----------



## PortoNuts

The Olympic Park turned out brilliant.


----------



## SE9

bbcwallander said:


> Do you know whether the Art Deco entrance to Earls Court is being kept as part of the redevelopment? I thought they were demolishing it completely, but it looks as if it is remaining in the first render above, you can make out the shape to the right hand side??


It should all be coming down.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> It should all be coming down.


I just hope it will look as good as it does in the renders.


----------



## Langur

erbse said:


> Concerning the sightlines, yes. Regarding its immediate built environment, no. I'm not saying the "Scalpel"/52 Lime Street is bad architecture (imho it's just uninteresting/bland), but it's disrespecting its direct surroundings.


I think the Scalpel is very good architecture. It replaces a totally forgettable 1950s building, and it doesn't disrespect its surroundings at all. Believe me, that square didn't look better 20 years ago. The Scalpel will rise immediately adjacent to 2x Norman Foster (Gherkin and Willis) and 2x Richard Rogers buildings (Lloyds and 122 Leadenhall) that crowd around that exact same square.


erbse said:


> Virtually any city on Earth older than a hundred years seems to claim to be "the city of contrasts" - heck, even Dubai does. Of course London's history stretches further back, but frankly, you'll find contrasts between historical/classical and modernist architecture virtually everywhere. International style, hooray... This has a freakshow appeal... I'm especially bothered by disproportionate 20 Fenchurch / Mr. WalkieTalkie.


But there's no architectural mixture as rich as the City anywhere on earth. It's just stimulating like nowhere else.

However I agree about 20 Fenchurch Street. It works from some angles, but it too often looks fat. However the Scalpel will mitigate its impact, integrating it with the rest.

I would share your concerns if skyscrapers were being unrolled randomly across historic areas of London, but they're not. They always replace ugly post-WWII buildings, and they're confined to about one tenth of central London by area. It's extremely rare for attractive old buildings to be destroyed in central London these days. I don't say it never happens, but I can count the instances on the fingers of one hand.


----------



## erbse

That's good to hear and I hope London remains aware of what actually makes it a unique place. Don't tear down valuable buildings for some random oh-so-fashionable skyscrapers. Respect the surroundings, built and natural environment. Integrate it into the cityscape and make it add something to streetlife (with affordable restaurants/bars/clubs, stores, apartments, amenities etc.). Make it add visual and structural value for the city, especially if you go tall.

Undoubtedly, you can intend to give London some sort of Eiffel-Tower-like dominating supertall landmark. *But be damn sure it's absolutely perfect, timeless and iconic.* I don't think that e.g. the Shard is anywhere close to that, it could be virtually anywhere in the world. It doesn't say "London" in any way. Spectacular still, but screaming _"globalized randomitecture"_ all over. Imagine if it'd have been some sort of 21st century Victoria Tower. Now that'd have blown minds for sure. 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Union_Flag_on_Victoria_Tower.JPG

Ah well, they planned this for Westminster once, the Imperial Monumental Tower (Pollard Seddon):








Source: http://www.essential-architecture.com/IMAGES2/Parliament J Pollard Seddon 72.jpg

Btw, the Olympic Park looks pretty inviting.


----------



## Langur

I love the Shard. It's the best skyscraper by Renzo Piano, who is one of the best architects alive today. The glass is designed to capture the light, and it looks white and ethereal when other glass buildings look dark. It's also a very light presence on the skyline.

We live in a global civilization now, so local styles have disappeared. So I don't expect buildings that are stylistically unique or "British", but rather for the best architecture of our times. London has a lot of excellent new buildings by the likes of Piano, Foster, Rogers, Hadid, Koolhaas, Nouvel, Herzog & de Meuron, etc. We're lucky to get so many, and this is an exciting period for architecture and cities in general. Of course not all the new buildings are of that quality, but in general the buildings in central London are far better than those in less sensitive locations.

It's also important to note that the vast majority of new projects that you see on this thread are built on brownfield sites. London has vast swathes of semi-derelict industrial wasteland, especially to the east of the centre. The Olympic site cleared up one such zone. Nine Elms is also being built on industrial wasteland, as is King's Cross railwaylands, and nearly all of the Docklands projects. The buildings that replace existing cityscape nearly always represent an improvement, tearing down cheaply-built 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s buildings, and replacing them with cityscape of far better quality.

London has never in my lifetime been a uniformly beautiful city. It has sizable swathes that are beautiful, especially to the west, but those districts are well preserved. Thousands of old buildings are cleaned up, restored, and open with trendy new restaurants and shops. Very few are destroyed. The new developments are nearly always filling in "gaps" inbetween, whether individual buildings that no one will miss, or in the aforementionmed decayed industrial zones.


----------



## erbse

Langur said:


> We live in a global civilization now, so local styles have disappeared.


You're sounding like Suburbanist now. Luckily that statement isn't true (check this thread), and hopefully never will be, as we'd lose out so much on diversity then. I'd love to see new regional styles appearing once we get on new planets for example, like Martian mansions. Screw uniform globalized architecture.

Just take a look at the vast and delighting masses of traditional British style projects pulled up within your *Traditional Architecture Group*. There's many in London, too.


----------



## SE9

Let's leave this discussion for the architecture forum.


----------



## erbse

Sure. Some architectural excourse, from time to time, won't hurt the project forums either, the architecture forums are hardly visited by forumers who follow the city threads. Enjoy your vast amount of projects.


----------



## SE9

More from the *Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park*, earlier today:


----------



## erbse

Not at all. I'm fine when you tear down some old warehouses, rowhouses or whatever that don't feature historical or aesthetical value and don't make much of an impact. *If they're replaced by something better*, be it classical or modernist/futurist/deconstructivist/blob/high-tech style. You clearly didn't read my posts very well.

If you replace good architecture (be it pre- or post-war) with bad architecture, I'll *always* be against it. And yeah, there's universal means to good architecture, that the last 3 generations of architects (after Art Deco/Expressionism) mostly forgot about, sadly. Too many of them obviously never heard about the Golden Ratio for instance.
_
And I'm not leaving this for another thread as long as people still give me something I need to put straight._


----------



## erbse

_(Reply to deleted post)_
*Just wanted to inspire people to think a little more about what defines architecture, urban scape, the character and livability of our cities.* And especially London/ers, as it remains among the top influential hubs of contemporary building culture, I'd never deny that. Hope I was somewhat successful in that attempt.

Check the Ten Principles of Intelligent Urbanism.

*Anyway, continue to post project updates, obviously too many people feel bothered by this kind of discussion.*


----------



## PortoNuts

The Aquatics Centre is one of the best venues in legacy mode.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for £1bn Westfield London expansion*
> 
> *Revised plans for a £1bn extension of the Westfield London shopping centre have been granted consent by Hammersmith and Fulham Council.*
> 
> The previously-approved plans were refined last year to separate the residential elements from the retail and leisure facilities and include a new John Lewis department store.
> 
> Enabling works are due to start this year with main construction getting underway in 2015 with an expected opening of Christmas 2017.
> 
> Residential will be delivered in a number of phases after the retail parts are finished.
> 
> Once built, Westfield London will be the biggest shopping centre in Europe linking Shepherd’s Bush Town Centre and Kensington and Chelsea to the White City Opportunity Area.
> 
> The development immediately north of the existing centre includes up to:
> 
> · 61,840 sq m of retail space in the form of an extension to Westfield London and John Lewis’ first west London four-level department store
> 
> · 8,170 sq m of space for restaurants and cafes
> 
> · 2,065 sq m of office space
> 
> · 3,500 sq m of leisure facilities
> 
> · 1,600 sq m of community space
> 
> · Up to 1,522 new homes across the site
> 
> Duncan Bower, Director of Development at Westfield, said: “The approval of our Westfield London expansion is an important part of our £3.5bn+ development pipeline in the UK and Europe.
> 
> “This investment in Westfield London after just five years since opening is a testament to the strength of this centre and its market which attracts the best UK and international retailers and generates current annual sales of close to £1bn from nearly 28m customer visits.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/04/04/green-light-for-1bn-westfield-london-expansion/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Battersea Power Station redevelopment*

by *Bigcat*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Angel Court redevelopment*

by *chest*.


----------



## Black Cat

SE9 said:


> It should all be coming down.


Earl's Court: I understand from the last articles that I read that the art deco style entrance would be retained as part of the new redevelopment.


----------



## LondonFox

No, its all going.


----------



## TheMoses

Pants1254 said:


>


Awesome. I think you've made 30 Marsh Wall too tall though. It's 185m, but it looks over 200m here.


----------



## the spliff fairy

City Airport actually has plans to expand.


----------



## Smarty

It's an independent think tank calling for it to be closed, which means nothing. The chances of it being closed as a result of this report are zero.


----------



## Birmingham

I don't think London City Airport is going to affect to much. 

25 years ago London was scraping the barrel to get anything over 100m. 

10 years ago London was coming round to taller buildings 

5 years ago London saw the beggining of its first supertall.

+ 10 years London will have hundreds of skyscrapers.

+ 20 years London will have multiple supertalls.


----------



## Stravinsky

What are the chances of City and Heathrow airports being closed and the Estuary project being approved?

This latter makes much sense to me and, besides T5, I hate Heathrow. (City is a comfortable choice but I feel no affection towards it)


----------



## tosic

Stravinsky said:


> What are the chances of City and Heathrow airports being closed and the Estuary project being approved?
> 
> This latter makes much sense to me and, besides T5, I hate Heathrow. (City is a comfortable choice but I feel no affection towards it)


The estuary project is stupid if you ask me. It will be the wrong side of London for the rest of the country to benefit, meaning people would have to travel trough London to get there. If this is approved then I can kind of see where people are coming from when the politicians have a London centric view.


----------



## Smarty

Not to mention the cost, environmental impact, impact on flight paths to Belgian / Dutch airspace, legal action from businesses on the M4 corridor who rely on Heathrow and so on. 

The idea of having a brand spanking new hub airport fit for the 21st century is very appealing but the obstacles to its development are just too much, I think.


----------



## erbse

We'll have vertical takeoffs soon anyway, so don't you worry guys.


----------



## SE9

tosic said:


> The estuary project is stupid if you ask me. It will be the wrong side of London for the rest of the country to benefit, meaning people would have to travel trough London to get there. If this is approved then I can kind of see where people are coming from when the politicians have a London centric view.


A London airport should be primarily for London's benefit and convenience. Same case for any other city.




Smarty said:


> Not to mention the cost, environmental impact, impact on flight paths to Belgian / Dutch airspace, legal action from businesses on the M4 corridor who rely on Heathrow and so on.
> 
> The idea of having a brand spanking new hub airport fit for the 21st century is very appealing but the obstacles to its development are just too much, I think.


Yes that's about right. The airspace issues can be resolved, but the seemingly irresolvable obstacle is Heathrow-dependent business and its workforce.


----------



## potto

If the transport links are good then it doesn't matter where the airport is. Heathrow isn't exactly stellar for transport links (its train service was the slow underground link for most of its life) so probably makes people more knee-jerk about something having to be in the West and over-relying on the car. A brand new airport in the East will have dedicated high speed links, muting the argument somewhat.


----------



## Bligh

sub-urbanfox said:


> What exactly is British architecture?


LOL


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> but the seemingly irresolvable obstacle is Heathrow-dependent business and its workforce.


Heathrow's land alone is probably worth billions.

If you wanted to demolish Heathrow altogether, rather than downscale or convert it or something, you could build an entirely new city on the site. Weren't there plans for that already?

I think an estuary airport is an inevitability. Just like HS2 was/is. Because it feeds into so many other projects and industries that stand to benefit, the lobbying for it to be pushed through will be insurmountable.

London City's days are numbered. While one thinktank proposing its closure is meaningless, it can easily be viewed as a turn of the tide in public opinion. Let's be honest, the only people who use LCY are wanker bankers, and as soon as Canary Wharf development becomes more profitable than the the price of convenience, they'll have no allegiance whatsoever and the thing will have no support.

I mean, while I'm normally dismissive of thinktank bullshit, their report is highly relevant and highly accurate. And reflective of public opinion (overwhelmingly opposed to any expansion of the airport anyway).

LCY has been proposing expansion/redevelopment since 2005. Nothing has come to fruition because everyone knows its importance is both diminishing and highly conditional on the rest of the London airport network.

I'd imagine someone in a room somewhere is already drawing up plans for a Nine Elms-esque mega development on the LCY site.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> A London airport should be primarily for London's benefit and convenience. Same case for any other city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's about right. The airspace issues can be resolved, but the seemingly irresolvable obstacle is Heathrow-dependent business and its workforce.


You are completely right and London should be at the forefront because it is afterall a LONDON Airport. However, we can never ignore the fact that millions of people from the Midlands, West Country, and the North use Heathrow to fly to and from. 

Personally, I would build the thames airport and make it the the key/largest airport for London/South East - however I would keep atleast one runway at Heathrow and make it more Gatwick-esk still keeping International Flights available from there. 

At the end of the day, without Airlines agreeing to such a move, no deal can happen. Some major airlines would have to come together and support the move as well. 

I cannot help but think of how quickly and efficiently Beijing built it's airport prior to 2008 Olympic Games. Was quite impressive... :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> ^ Well done there! kay: Keep it up!
> 
> 
> Once and for all: *London is not living in a freaking bubble.* A globalized world means globalized discussions on architecture and urbanism.
> Of course you can attempt to do as you please. But don't expect the rest of the world not to care what happens in one of the most historic metropolises.
> 
> *I appreciate London and most of its development a lot.*
> It's about future developments. I intend to participate in a global process that defines urbanism. London is on the forefront here. *It just isn't true that I wouldn't be affected sitting somewhere else - London affects us all, just like NYC, Paris and Berlin do.* Trends are set, new directions are taken. So I should be bothered, and the rest of the world too!
> 
> So I'll be glad to join future conversations and to read good arguments from your side. Cheers.


Cool story bro.

kthnxbai


----------



## tosic

SE9 said:


> A London airport should be primarily for London's benefit and convenience. Same case for any other city.
> 
> Yes that's about right. The airspace issues can be resolved, but the seemingly irresolvable obstacle is Heathrow-dependent business and its workforce.


Millions of people from around the UK use Heathrow, so but closing it you are punishing them just so Boris can have his airport. Heathrow is a London airport yea, but it's also a gateway to the rest of the UK and so I think it should be expanded.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

tosic said:


> Millions of people from around the UK use Heathrow, so but closing it you are punishing them just so Boris can have his airport. Heathrow is a London airport yea, but it's also a gateway to the rest of the UK and so I think it should be expanded.


A new estuary airport would be more accessible to the rest of the country, despite being further east, as it would have all new transport links and no surrounding city hindering traffic.

I've flown out of Heathrow a fair number of times and no matter where you're coming from, it's an absolute bitch to navigate. Cramped and confusing doesn't even begin to describe it.

Plus, it's not like the estuary is tucked away somewhere remote. If you're saying Heathrow is a gateway to the whole of the UK, then people using it from the north have no more or less distance to travel. If anything, being able to ignore London altogether and scoot around through Essex/Surrey would alleviate a lot of problems.

Heathrow is simultaneously the world's best and worst airport. Imagine how good the estuary one will be without artificial constrictions and decades of haphazard construction holding it back. Conservative estimates of 150 million passengers? By far the biggest in the world? That's good for the entire country, and any questions of accessibility are moot when the benefits are so vast.


----------



## SE9

tosic said:


> Millions of people from around the UK use Heathrow, so but closing it you are punishing them just so Boris can have his airport. Heathrow is a London airport yea, but it's also a gateway to the rest of the UK and so I think it should be expanded.


That argument is much like arguing that Hong Kong shouldn't close Kai Tak and open Chek Lap Kok due to the difference in proximity.

There's many supportive of an airport east of London, the idea wasn't conceived by Boris Johnson.


----------



## Bligh

There are valid arguments on both sides - but I do prefer the idea of the Estuary Airport. It makes sense.

The sad thing is due to the politics in this country and all the other obstacles it is certainly going to be a long time till we see an Estuary Airport... The irony is that HS2 probably affects more people living day-to-day due to the location and disruption of the status quo and yet the Estuary Airport seems to have more opposition?


----------



## Stravinsky

A brand new airport could be opened in the west. This is not a geographical point.

I'm just suggesting that a new, big, integrated airport. Not necessarily a single terminal one, but at least one with terminals within walking distance (I'm mainly thinking about Bangkok but also, on a smaller scale, Rome).

The worst about Heathrow is the long time you take to move between terminals, and the absurdity of the transport system (Piccadilly line, Heathrow Connect, Heathrow Express... and now Crossrail, all serving different stations because there is no "central" one).

If a decent, large airport is built, the current Heathrow, City and Gatwick airports could be reasonably shut.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

At the very minimum, expansions to Heathrow and Gatwick will be shelved forever. Which - when the public consultation begins and we get to the crunch - is going to generate a lot of widespread support for a new airport from residents who would be affected.


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Construction update taken yesterday by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ



















Embassy Gardens yesterday, by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I can't believe this is London. It looks so dystopian and apocalyptic. I mean, more than the usual amount, of course.


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station Redevelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400

Masterplan architect: Rafael Vinoly

Development architects: Frank Gehry, Norman Foster, Wilkinson Eyre















































At Battersea yesterday, photos by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/










Site preparation appears to be under way at Manhattan Loft Gardens. Photo taken yesterday by potto:


----------



## JanVL

Is there any map showing the clusters of towers that are being built in London right now? :cheers:


----------



## SE9

JanVL said:


> Is there any map showing the clusters of towers that are being built in London right now? :cheers:


Tower locations on Google Maps


----------



## cardiff

While i like the Battersea development, i cant help but wonder at the renders. The roof garden shows someone walking kids next to what is obviously a significant drop with not much in between (kids like to climb), and the dancing house style apartments are as if someone had a couple of trees left over and went mad by placing them on the buildings (one here..one there...oh there's a space..one everywhere!). Just found it a bit humorous, though the roof garden might concern some families.


----------



## Dimasusin2012

http://archi.ru/world/54246/effekt-domino


----------



## Dimasusin2012

JanVL...Only Russians...but very interesting)


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> Skyline committee - no thanks.


Agreed. I seriously dislike the idea! Such poltics should stay within the London Authorities (32 Boroughs, etc) and not a seperate Committee full of pro-English Heritage people. I cannot help but think that such a Committee would slow all sort of construction down in the City and clog projects up.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Bligh said:


> Agreed. I seriously dislike the idea! Such poltics should stay within the London Authorities (32 Boroughs, etc) and not a seperate Committee full of pro-English Heritage people. I cannot help but think that such a Committee would slow all sort of construction down in the City and clog projects up.


Unless it's loaded with progressives, which is entirely possible.


----------



## CB31

@SE9 You know the green (ecological) point of the Battersea project? I really would like to know.


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> Yes indeed. Let's keep this thread for project and construction updates and related news.
> 
> For general discussion pertaining to London's architecture, please do so in the architecture forum. Likewise for business and politics in their relevant sections.
> 
> If you don't like the level of development in London, then this definitely isn't the thread for you.


I was correcting the false statement posted by AB58 but Italiano95 anticipated me.


----------



## Stravinsky

AB85 said:


> You were correcting nothing, just deal with the facts not your reluctance to asborb them. The UK the fastest growing major economy in the west.


See? Now you're right.


----------



## SE9

Red_Five said:


> What is holding the top part of Manhattan Loft Gardens up?
> 
> From the render it looks like just two thin sides..


That's just a partially exposed level for the residents' recreational use. There's two such levels in the tower:


----------



## Stravinsky

AB85 said:


> I thought you'd realise that 'major economy' was intrinsically part of my statement or that you didn't read the article I posted, as others did.


I'm very strict.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

AB85 said:


> You were correcting nothing, just deal with the facts not your reluctance to asborb them. The UK the fastest growing major economy in the west.


Is that really true? That can't be true.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

>


That's seriously like out of a sci-fi movie. It's basically Mass Effect or something. Jesus. Very modern.


----------



## CB31

SE9 said:


> I believe that the development will be powered by a central energy centre.


Thanks for the answer man.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Today by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/










Providence Tower visible beyond the Billingsgate Fish Market. Photo by Core Rising:


----------



## erbse

Providence Tower could look appealing.

What's the use mix at Baltimore Tower? Any residential units?
At first sight it looked like it has balconies, but the rendering is rather tricky.


----------



## SE9

Baltimore Tower is an all-residential tower.


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza










Construction update by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/










The core viewed today from Greenwich Park. Photo by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Progress at 20 Fenchurch Street, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## Y.archbog

! these projects are spectacular


----------



## RegentHouse

Bligh said:


> I LOVE the brickwork used in some of Kings Cross redevelopment. It looks beautiful. High quality.


Ugh, but it doesn't really fit the overall character of the building.

Also, what's the deal with all these "jail windows?" What I mean is the rows above and below a particular one don't line up.


----------



## Rational Plan

tosic said:


> Growing in all the wrong places again, its not sustainable. Construction and manufacturing are still below their pre recession size, while services are above. We need to move away from just relying on the service sector to drive growth in the future.


Keep you away from the economy. Manufacturing employment have been falling for decades across the Western world as services have grown. services can be exported and the UK is one of the Worlds biggest exporter of services, we have strong competitive advantages in such areas, unlike manufacturing.

The principle reasons for the large trade gap, in the recent figures was due to a big fall in income from foreign investments (mostly due to exceptional items). Exports have been growing consumer imports have been relatively weak. A big reason for the lower levels of industrial output is the continued decline of oil and gas output from the North Sea and it's related industries.


----------



## Rational Plan

SomeKindOfBug said:


> 1) 50-100 billion.
> 
> 2) True conservatism doesn't exist in this country. Not an issue. Also, wanting to preserve the M4 corridor is like being Pro-Mordor.
> Relocated businesses will be replaced. Heathrow is a huge tract of empty land worth billions to developers.
> 
> 3) You don't close Heathrow until the new airport is finished, obviously. Legal challenges and environmental reports are already in the pipeline (and will be ignored, just like the opposition to HS2).
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker, though. A Thames Estuary airport has the benefit of being the only pro-NIMBY project in the entire world. Nobody lives in the estuary, everyone lives around Heathrow. If the alternative is a runway expansion at any one of the other London airports, it will automatically gain huge support anyway from people sick of aircraft noise.


But here's the problem, that £50 to £100 billion would have to be funded from government funds, when for a lot less money you could expand Heathrow and Gatwick, from which most of the cost would be paid for by the private sector. 

Also the airy talk of just moving 70,000 jobs to the other side of the city, but London is vast and the new airport would be much further out in the opposite direction. Most of it's existing workers would lose there jobs as they could not afford to move and certainly afford to commute such distances. While the eastern side is not as rich as the West, there are not such vast pools of labour available. 

The airport relies on a large amount of lowish paid workers, the eastern side of London is much less densely populated, especially near the new airport site. The airport would have to offer higher wages for people to able to commute to their jobs. 

Plus it would a decade at least for any significant new employment to emerge from a redeveloped Heathrow. If people are saying it should mostly be housing, then that's even less employment land. Meanwhile unemployment in Hounslow, Staines, Feltham, Hillingdon and Slough sky rockets with no replacement jobs with more jobs relocating to be near the airport. 

Most other airport relocations have happened in smaller cities, where the distances were not so vast and often in the same general direction of the existing airports, just further out, so the relocation effects were much lower. 

In London's case that would mean the best location for a new airport would be to the North West/West.


----------



## Bligh

AB85 said:


> That small, I thought it was larger than that :nuts:


Well it is just a Wharf afterall..... 

The Docklands is a larger area.


----------



## Bligh

The Docklands look fantastic!!!!! 

Providence Tower is going to look great. I love that view while driving along the A13.

Lincoln Plaza is OUTSTANDING! Cannot wait to see that shoot up.


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Tower Bridge*

by* Core Rising*. 


One Tower Bridge by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £600 million ($930m)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million










One more update, from The Guardian:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Completion: 2016










Construction update:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Rational Plan said:


> But here's the problem, that £50 to £100 billion would have to be funded from government funds, when for a lot less money you could expand Heathrow and Gatwick, from which most of the cost would be paid for by the private sector.
> 
> Also the airy talk of just moving 70,000 jobs to the other side of the city, but London is vast and the new airport would be much further out in the opposite direction. Most of it's existing workers would lose there jobs as they could not afford to move and certainly afford to commute such distances. While the eastern side is not as rich as the West, there are not such vast pools of labour available.
> 
> The airport relies on a large amount of lowish paid workers, the eastern side of London is much less densely populated, especially near the new airport site. The airport would have to offer higher wages for people to able to commute to their jobs.
> 
> Plus it would a decade at least for any significant new employment to emerge from a redeveloped Heathrow. If people are saying it should mostly be housing, then that's even less employment land. Meanwhile unemployment in Hounslow, Staines, Feltham, Hillingdon and Slough sky rockets with no replacement jobs with more jobs relocating to be near the airport.
> 
> Most other airport relocations have happened in smaller cities, where the distances were not so vast and often in the same general direction of the existing airports, just further out, so the relocation effects were much lower.
> 
> In London's case that would mean the best location for a new airport would be to the North West/West.


You're right on all counts. A Thames Hub _would _be hugely expensive and disruptive. No doubt.

But I still think it will happen because governments like big projects like that. HS2 has been opposed by a lot of people, and dismissed by a lot of experts, but overwhelmingly liked by politicians because it ticks a lot of political boxes.

A Thames Estuary Airport, or an even larger Thames Hub, would be a nightmare for people at or around Heathrow. But maybe it's one of those 'rip off the bandaid' type deals, where in the long run it's better overall despite short-term problems.

And there's no real 'best location' for a new airport. Anywhere you build it is going to be criticized for not being somewhere else, by the people living somewhere else. And a London airport has to serve first and foremost the city of London. Yes, the rest of the UK needs a gateway, and Heathrow is that. But the terrible state of regional airports (I flew out of Manchester two months ago and it was just awful) doesn't mean London has some obligation to the rest of the country to pick up the slack. Not entirely.


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bbp-walbrooksquare.co.uk/


Project facts


Floors: 9

Floorspace: 100,368m²

Bloomberg London headquarters





































The latest at Bloomberg Place:


----------



## tosic

Rational Plan said:


> Keep you away from the economy. Manufacturing employment have been falling for decades across the Western world as services have grown. services can be exported and the UK is one of the Worlds biggest exporter of services, we have strong competitive advantages in such areas, unlike manufacturing.
> 
> The principle reasons for the large trade gap, in the recent figures was due to a big fall in income from foreign investments (mostly due to exceptional items). Exports have been growing consumer imports have been relatively weak. A big reason for the lower levels of industrial output is the continued decline of oil and gas output from the North Sea and it's related industries.


Did I say stop investing in our service sector? No i didn't. I'm just saying we need a balanced economy, and if you are against that then I think its you that shouldn't be let near the economy.


----------



## SE9

*Thames Hub Airport* | Kent

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741868

Official website: http://www.fosterandpartners.com/ThamesHub/


Project facts


Location: Isle of Grain, Kent

Runways: 4

Hours of operation: 24 hour airport

Architect: Norman Foster + Partners

Initial capacity: 110m passengers per annum

Full capacity: 150m passengers per annum

The Mayor of London has offered Heathrow Airport a stake in the proposed Thames Hub Airport:

- *The Telegraph:* Boris: Heathrow could operate new hub airport in Thames Estuary

- *Kent Online:* Mayor of London Boris Johnson sets out Heathrow Airport plan if Thames Estuary hub goes ahead


31499594


----------



## PortoNuts

The Francis Crick Institute is excellent. Bloomberg Place is disappointing.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The Francis Crick Institute seriously looks like a beetle from above.


----------



## Bligh

Wow.... that Thames Hub video has certainly changed some of my opions....


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The only problem is cost. I mean, it's not about what you want to do, it's what you _can _do. What Foster is proposing is demonstrably good. If it popped into existence in the blink of an eye, the whole country - but especially the south-east - would benefit tremendously. 

But the thing they don't say is it would be £50-100 billion. That's 5-10 Olympic games. That's 2-3 HS2s. That's 6 Crossrails alone. It would be the most expensive infrastructure project in Europe by nearly an order of magnitude.

So you have to say: well is it the best way to spend that amount of money? And the answer is: Probably. Maybe. Let's wait and see.

There are alternatives that are way more cost-effective. If there weren't, this wouldn't be such a long decision process. For the record: I expect a Thames Hub, as envisioned by Foster in that video, to be greenlit sometime during the next parliament. Labour are going to want their own white elephant to eclipse the Tory's one.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> The only problem is cost. I mean, it's not about what you want to do, it's what you _can _do. What Foster is proposing is demonstrably good. If it popped into existence in the blink of an eye, the whole country - but especially the south-east - would benefit tremendously.
> 
> But the thing they don't say is it would be £50-100 billion. That's 5-10 Olympic games. That's 2-3 HS2s. That's 6 Crossrails alone. It would be the most expensive infrastructure project in Europe by nearly an order of magnitude.
> 
> So you have to say: well is it the best way to spend that amount of money? And the answer is: Probably. Maybe. Let's wait and see.
> 
> There are alternatives that are way more cost-effective. If there weren't, this wouldn't be such a long decision process. For the record: I expect a Thames Hub, as envisioned by Foster in that video, to be greenlit sometime during the next parliament. Labour are going to want their own white elephant to eclipse the Tory's one.


This is a very fair statement really. :cheers:

IF Labour get in....


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Well they're 8-10 points ahead with Ed Miliband as leader and Ed Balls as chancellor. Imagine how far ahead they'd be with actual politicians in their place?


----------



## SE9

The Thames Hub Airport is costed at £20 billion, or £20,016,506,000 to be exact.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

And the Olympics were expected to cost 3 billion pounds. First rule of government spending. Everything goes over budget.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

£20 billion+ from "national" (by which the gov't means London) infrastructure spending when the number of people depending on food banks and having their benefits slashed is at unprecedented levels would be the height of immorality. But, therefore, it wouldn't really surprise me from this government.

@FrancisCrickInstitute, didn't realise there was the death of a construction worker there last Nov, as this article details: http://www.theguardian.com/business...ard-laco-britain-builders-safety-construction

... nevertheless, that aside a fantastic project and great to see it progressing so well.


----------



## SE9

SomeKindOfBug said:


> And the Olympics were expected to cost 3 billion pounds. First rule of government spending. Everything goes over budget.


Terminal 5, on time and budget. Crossrail, on time and budget. HS1, on time and budget. Thameslink Programme, on time and budget. London Gateway Port, on time and budget. And so on.

Apologies for being defensive over this country's construction industry but recent evidence demonstrates that we do well on big ticket infrastructure.


----------



## Birmingham

Or we could expand Birmingham airport which is ready and waiting but not being used in the capacity that as a nation it should be. It'll also be as close to London with HS2 as the Thames estuary airport. It's by far the most logical answer yet is continually overlooked as it doesn't have the name London in it.


----------



## SE9

The airports commission ruled that out as an option for increasing air capacity in the London & South East region.


----------



## Bligh

Birmingham said:


> Or we could expand Birmingham airport which is ready and waiting but not being used in the capacity that as a nation it should be. It'll also be as close to London with HS2 as the Thames estuary airport. It's by far the most logical answer yet is continually overlooked as it doesn't have the name London in it.


It might be over-spending but I think they should do both...

Birmingham has so much potential - especially with HS2. 

The only problem is that there isn't much international business there... no dedicated Finance District or any plans to build one. Seems like Birmingham isn't doing much to sell the idea despite it being quite logical. hno:


----------



## Langur

Birmingham said:


> Or we could expand Birmingham airport which is ready and waiting but not being used in the capacity that as a nation it should be. It'll also be as close to London with HS2 as the Thames estuary airport. It's by far the most logical answer yet is continually overlooked as it doesn't have the name London in it.


The only thing the Birmingham proposal has going for it is a relatively central location for the rest of the UK. However if that was such an important factor, a lot more services would be provided from Birmingham now, given the UK's decentralised and highly competitive air travel market. Why aren't they provided now? It's obvious really. The main destination for the UK's inbound traffic is London. The main source of the UK's outbound traffic is London. Locating the national hub in Birmingham would mean an awful lot of heavily subsidised high speed rail journeys to make it viable. Oh and you'd have to close Heathrow and Gatwick too. (If we didn't, then which airline would be the first to voluntarily commit commercial suicide by relocating to Birmingham?) Closing Heathrow and Gatwick would mean a loss of the three busiest runways in the world. That means you'd have to add at least four new runways to Birmingham to enjoy any net increase in runway capacity. Frankly the whole plan is ludicous.


----------



## SE9

*Prime Place* | Greenwich SE10

Official website: http://www.primeplacegreenwich.com/


Project facts


Cost: £60 million

Homes: 181

Developer: Willmott Dixon and the Hyde Group

Construction update by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*The Movement* | Greenwich SE10

Official website: http://www.themovementgreenwich.com/


Project facts


Cost: £65 million

Homes: 358

Developer: Cathedral Group

Construction update by Core Rising:


----------



## Bligh

^ that looks great. Didn't even know it existed. Nice work as usual SE9.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Square* | Greenwich SE10

Official website: http://www.greenwichsquare-london.com/


Project facts


Cost: £225 million

Homes: 645

Developer: Hadley and Mace

Construction update by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*Stockwell Street* | Greenwich SE10

Official website: http://www.gre.ac.uk/stockwell-street


Project facts


Cost: £76 million

Developer: University of Greenwich

20330403

Construction update by Core Rising:


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> The airports commission ruled that out as an option for increasing air capacity in the London & South East region.


Yes, but that doesn't mean it was the "right" decision. In fact it was evident from all the evidence that it was the absolute wrong decision based purely on the fact it wasn't in south east of the UK. 

Also - The Airport Commission rules out Boris Island so it's quite a contradictory comment. 

What is the point of creating a 100 million per annum facility at Heathrow - investing over £50b during it's life cycle to close it down and spend another £20b on a new thames estuary airport when Birmingham has capacity to increase it's size by up to 75m at one single cost??

You would be spending £70b replacing a 80m airport with 105m airport. 

A net gain of just 25m customers for £70b pounds. £28,000 per new user. 

Or you could spend £10b on investment and infrastructure in central England that is ready to be built now and increase UK aviation capacity by 66m @ £1,515 per user. 

18.5 times less expensive and 20 years sooner to deliver. 

In time of austerity do you not think logically "value" should be a key indicator of decisions made that effect the country as a whole? 

Currently investment in UK transport sees each person in London and the South East have £700 spent to £110 in the Midlands. 

We're the same people, we're all Englishman. 

The Midlands is the manufacturing hotbed of the country. It is the only area of the UK with a trade surplus with China. 

Yet everyone has to fly from London?? Doesn't seem right to me. 

If London is going to support the the UK aviation growth that the airport commission has so strongly decided (despite the proof of much needed growth elsewhere) then invest in the current airport and infrastructure. 

Thames Estuary is an unwarranted expense. An expense that would displace hundreds of thousands of jobs from Heathrow that would have to be moved to a different area, where as expansion of Birmingham (which is ready to go - not in 10 years or 15 years like the current options) would 'create' tens of thousands of jobs and give the UK 2 aviation hubs. Not just one. 

It's that simple and logical. The rest of the UK could see it bar the Airport Commission. 

By the time a Thames Estuary airport even breaks ground Birmingham could have quadrupled in size to 36 million per annum through it's own development (not government funded) By 2050 it could be running at 75m for not even half the cost of a new airport.


----------



## SE9

Heathrow and Gatwick are running at capacity, whereas Birmingham Airport isn't. Logic dictates that if there was passenger and aviation demand, Birmingham would pick up the slack. In reality it doesn't. 

Official statistics demonstrate that Londoners have the highest propensity to fly in the country by a great margin, with residents of the south east of England second. Official statistics also demonstrate that London is the most common destination for inbound travellers by a great margin, with the south east of England also second.

The 'full' London Heathrow is in such high demand that due to its capacity constraints, airlines shed certain routes to focus on those that deliver the highest returns. Do those shed routes get redistributed to Birmingham? No, to Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam. Hence we see London (and the UK by extension) fall behind the continental hubs in the number of destinations served. In the United Kingdom, it's London's airports are running at capacity. It's Londoners and those in its commuter belt that fly most. Therefore it's understandable that the greatest need for a capacity increase is in the London area.

Regarding the point concerning regional transport spending per head: *Regional transport spend per head = Amount Spent on Transport ÷ Region's Resident Population*

For London, that figure don't take into account the millions of overseas visitors that use London's transportation systems. It also doesn't take into account the millions of people _per day_ that live outside Greater London but use its transport systems daily. It's also worth noting that London contributes far more per head to the government's accounts than any other region, with the South East second. In fact, London and the South East is the only part of the country that contributes more than it takes out.

Personally I'm open to either an expansion of Heathrow or the construction of a Thames Estuary Airport. Having flown to many places as a regular traveller and having studied different airport projects, the Thames Estuary Airport project is the vision that excites me most. I just wish that we had the same attitude to such engineering solutions as the Victorians did.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> Heathrow and Gatwick are running at capacity, whereas Birmingham Airport isn't. Logic dictates that if there was passenger and aviation demand, Birmingham would pick up the slack. In reality it doesn't.
> 
> Official statistics demonstrate that Londoners have the highest propensity to fly in the country by a great margin, with residents of the south east of England second. Official statistics also demonstrate that London is the most common destination for inbound travellers by a great margin, with the south east of England also second.
> 
> The 'full' London Heathrow is in such high demand that due to its capacity constraints, airlines shed certain routes to focus on those that deliver the highest returns. Do those shed routes get redistributed to Birmingham? No, to Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam. Hence we see London (and the UK by extension) fall behind the continental hubs in the number of destinations served. In the United Kingdom, it's London's airports are running at capacity. It's Londoners and those in its commuter belt that fly most. Therefore it's understandable that the greatest need for a capacity increase is in the London area.
> 
> Regarding the point concerning regional transport spending per head: *Regional transport spend per head = Amount Spent on Transport ÷ Region's Resident Population*
> 
> For London, that figure don't take into account the millions of overseas visitors that use London's transportation systems. It also doesn't take into account the millions of people _per day_ that live outside Greater London but use its transport systems daily. It's also worth noting that London contributes far more per head to the government's accounts than any other region, with the South East second. In fact, London and the South East is the only part of the country that contributes more than it takes out.
> 
> Personally I'm open to either an expansion of Heathrow or the construction of a Thames Estuary Airport. Having flown to many places as a regular traveller and having studied different airport projects, the Thames Estuary Airport project is the vision that excites me most. I just wish that we had the same attitude to such engineering solutions as the Victorians did.


Absolutely fantastic statement...

Kind of faultless.... Althought it wouldn't be a bad idea to create a larger airport in the Midlands - it is more logical to keep it in the South East. 

End of the day it'll be a London airport. If B'ham wants to build another large airport then so be it... but it must come out of a Bham/Midlands budget allocation surely?


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Bligh said:


> End of the day it'll be a London airport. If B'ham wants to build another large airport then so be it... but it must come out of a Bham/Midlands budget allocation surely?


I'm not sure the Bham/Midlands allocation of the infrastructure budget would cover a single terminal of a new airport (see the proportionate spending above) ... 

The problem with this country is that everything is centred around London. And I say this as someone who loves the city. But it receives many times more spending per head than anywhere else in the country for just about everything, which of course produces greater economic activity, which in turns is used as justification for it continuing to receive such a large amount. 

For instance, I can't imagine that any other city than London would receive £4.1bn from national infrastructure spending for a project (Crossrail) that will exclusively benefit inhabitants of that city (source) ...


----------



## Stravinsky

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> The problem with this country is that everything is centred around London. And I say this as someone who loves the city. But it receives many times more spending per head than anywhere else in the country for just about everything, which of course produces greater economic activity, which in turns is used as justification for it continuing to receive such a large amount.


Politicians think about economic return, man. Keeping the country economically even would mean wasting money, which can be efficiently spent in London.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Stravinsky said:


> Politicians think about economic return, man. Keeping the country economically even would mean wasting money, which can be efficiently spent in London.


Can't tell if joking?


----------



## Stravinsky

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> Can't tell if joking?


No kidding, just the sad truth.

_GINI coefficients:_


----------



## SE9

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> I'm not sure the Bham/Midlands allocation of the infrastructure budget would cover a single terminal of a new airport (see the proportionate spending above) ...
> 
> The problem with this country is that everything is centred around London. And I say this as someone who loves the city. But it receives many times more spending per head than anywhere else in the country for just about everything, which of course produces greater economic activity, which in turns is used as justification for it continuing to receive such a large amount.
> 
> For instance, I can't imagine that any other city than London would receive £4.1bn from national infrastructure spending for a project (Crossrail) that will exclusively benefit inhabitants of that city (source) ...


The West Midlands receives half the transport spend that London does, which is understandable given the circumstances listed above, coupled with the fact that the region is far more rural.

Regarding your point on Crossrail, no it will not exclusively benefit London residents:


Crossrail extends into regions beyond London.

London intakes over 3 million rail commuters _daily_ from outside the Greater London limits. To put that into perspective, _three Birminghams_ worth of people enter London and use its transport infrastructure every day.

London receives double the amount of overseas tourists than it has residents; not surprising given that by all accounts it is the 1st or 2nd most visited city on earth. To put that into perspective, _16 Birminghams_ worth of people come in from overseas to visit London.

The 'transport spend per head' figure do not take these vast figures account. Furthermore, they compare an entirely urban entity (Greater London) with urban/rural regions (eg. West Midlands) which further distorts the difference. If the transport spend per head was compared between cities (ie like-with-like), and took into account external transport users (commuters and tourists) then the figures would reflect operational reality.


----------



## TedToToe

SE9 said:


> Heathrow and Gatwick are running at capacity, whereas Birmingham Airport isn't. Logic dictates that if there was passenger and aviation demand, Birmingham would pick up the slack. In reality it doesn't. Official statistics demonstrate that Londoners have the highest propensity to fly in the country by a great margin, with residents of the south east of England second. Official statistics also demonstrate that London is the most common destination for inbound travellers by a great margin, with the south east of England also second. The 'full' London Heathrow is in such high demand that due to its capacity constraints, airlines shed certain routes to focus on those that deliver the highest returns. Do those shed routes get redistributed to Birmingham? No, to Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam. Hence we see London (and the UK by extension) fall behind the continental hubs in the number of destinations served. In the United Kingdom, it's London's airports are running at capacity. It's Londoners and those in its commuter belt that fly most. Therefore it's understandable that the greatest need for a capacity increase is in the London area. Regarding the point concerning regional transport spending per head: Regional transport spend per head = Amount Spent on Transport ÷ Region's Resident Population For London, that figure don't take into account the millions of overseas visitors that use London's transportation systems. It also doesn't take into account the millions of people per day that live outside Greater London but use its transport systems daily. It's also worth noting that London contributes far more per head to the government's accounts than any other region, with the South East second. In fact, London and the South East is the only part of the country that contributes more than it takes out. Personally I'm open to either an expansion of Heathrow or the construction of a Thames Estuary Airport. Having flown to many places as a regular traveller and having studied different airport projects, the Thames Estuary Airport project is the vision that excites me most. I just wish that we had the same attitude to such engineering solutions as the Victorians did.


I think the Victorian mantra is something that Boris is trying to emulate. You can't fault him on his vision but, on the practicality and finance, I do find him a little bonkers!

I would like to explore one further aspect of the estuary airport and an aspect mentioned in SE9's post. Regarding those routes that airlines shed in order to focus on the most profitable. Is there any evidence that those routes would be any more feasible out of the estuary airport. Extremely high construction costs can only be recovered by high landing fees. I hope that the airport commission studies this.

Take Kansai in Japan as an example. Originally conceived as a regional hub airport for Osaka, Kobe and Kyoto. After a promising start, the airport struggled to hold onto existing or attract new routes and operators. The main reason for this was cripplingly high landing fees. Today, Itami airport remains open (due to pressure from the business community) Kobe airport continues to grow, Kansai effectively has been bailed out and there is a constant political furore over the closure of Itami and linking of Kansai to the Shinkansen.

Kansai isn't a complete white elephant but few would cite it as having completely met that vision that the planners and politicians had for it.


----------



## SE9

TedToToe said:


> I think the Victorian mantra is something that Boris is trying to emulate. You can't fault him on his vision but, on the practicality and finance, I do find him a little bonkers!
> 
> I would like to explore one further aspect of the estuary airport and an aspect mentioned in SE9's post. Regarding those routes that airlines shed in order to focus on the most profitable. Is there any evidence that those routes would be any more feasible out of the estuary airport. Extremely high construction costs can only be recovered by high landing fees. I hope that the airport commission studies this.
> 
> Take Kansai in Japan as an example. Originally conceived as a regional hub airport for Osaka, Kobe and Kyoto. After a promising start, the airport struggled to hold onto existing or attract new routes and operators. The main reason for this was cripplingly high landing fees. Today, Itami airport remains open (due to pressure from the business community) Kobe airport continues to grow, Kansai effectively has been bailed out and there is a constant political furore over the closure of Itami and linking of Kansai to the Shinkansen.
> 
> Kansai isn't a complete white elephant but few would cite it as having completely met that vision that the planners and politicians had for it.


Concerning the number of destinations served, a Thames Hub Airport would offer more.

Airlines are constrained by the number of slots they can have at Heathrow, thus they shed routes and only operate those with the highest patronage. A Thames Hub airport would have more slots, more runways (allowing for more aircraft movements per operational hour) and would be operational for 24 hours (far more flexible). It's estimated that 159 routes that are currently suppressed by Heathrow's capacity would be offered at a Thames Hub Airport.

A Thames Hub Airport wouldn't struggle to attract airlines, given the status of London and its air system.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> Heathrow and Gatwick are running at capacity, whereas Birmingham Airport isn't. Logic dictates that if there was passenger and aviation demand, Birmingham would pick up the slack. In reality it doesn't.


Heathrow and Gatwick are indeed at nearly full capacity. Birmingham is not as it hasn't been able to accommodate a runway for significant long haul flights. 

Birmingham is now in the process of adding the finishing touches to it's runway extension that will open later in 2014 which will enable significant long haul destinations. This has been highlighted by the fact it has secured the first direct China-UK flights outside London. 

It hasn't been able to pick up the slack because it hasn't been allowed to expand. It has now done so and within 6 years Birmingham will be operating at almost twice it's current size and handling roughly the same number of passengers as London Stansted. 



> Official statistics demonstrate that Londoners have the highest propensity to fly in the country by a great margin, with residents of the south east of England second. Official statistics also demonstrate that London is the most common destination for inbound travellers by a great margin, with the south east of England also second.


Again. We've had this discussion many a times in the BHX thread. London is a different kettle of fish. It is the one of the wealthiest cities in the World. 

It also has a population 8x larger than Birmingham.

However - The reason why the propensity to fly becomes skewed is the fact that Birmingham is the centre of the country. 

The UK is investing £50b into HS2 which bring Birmingham even closer to all major cities. Infact Birmingham's catchment area becomes LARGER than London's. 

Yes, millionaires and business managers fly more often, but even then - myself and other collegues included have the reasoning to fly but we 8 x out of 10 we have to fly from London as Birmingham doesn't offer the routes required which means the airport can't grow and London is sucking potential clients away from it's regional compatriots. 



> The 'full' London Heathrow is in such high demand that due to its capacity constraints, airlines shed certain routes to focus on those that deliver the highest returns. Do those shed routes get redistributed to Birmingham? No, to Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam. Hence we see London (and the UK by extension) fall behind the continental hubs in the number of destinations served. In the United Kingdom, it's London's airports are running at capacity. It's Londoners and those in its commuter belt that fly most. Therefore it's understandable that the greatest need for a capacity increase is in the London area.


This is where you are wrong. The UK aviation hubs falter because there are NO ALTERNATIVES within the UK which can offer such services. If Birmingham had a new terminal further resources these flights and routes would be redirected internally, not externally. 

As I have previously said. We are spending £50b to bring Birmingham within 45 minutes of London. Birmingham International airport is getting a HS2 station which means it would take less time by train to get from Birmingham to the Centre of London - then it would from Heathrow to London. 

Crazy isn't it?? 

An example. Wembley stadium, demolished a historic stadium, rebuilt a non-user friendly stadium, at a ridiculous cost and over budget and not on schedule and now charge "citizens" over the top prices for everything to do with it to get the money back. - People congregate to Wembley because that's where the national facility is. 

During this time the national facility was all across the country. Everyone benefitted, we saved lots of money, carbon emissions were cut and prices remained 'normal'. 

Its the same with infrastructure. in 12 years. London will be 45 minutes away from Birmingham International Airport. Hard time for nobody. 



> Regarding the point concerning regional transport spending per head: *Regional transport spend per head = Amount Spent on Transport ÷ Region's Resident Population*


Yes that is the math - however the issue lies within the figures 

Each London resident gets £700 to the Midlands (and other regions) £110. No way you look at it can establish a defence for the differential spend between the regions and London. 

10 Londoners get £7,000
10 Brummies get £1,100

20 Londoners get £14,000
20 Brummies get £2,200

100 Londoners get £70,000
100 Brummies get £11,000

1000 Londoners get £700,000
1000 Brummies get £110,000

10000 Londoners get £7,000,000
10000 Brummies get £1,100,000

100000 Londoners get £70,000,000
100000 Brummies get £11,000,000

1,000,000 Londoners get £700,000,000
The POPULATION OF BIRMINGHAM gets £110,000,000

POPULATION OF LONDON = £6,300,000,000
POPULATION OF BIRMINGHAM = £110,000,000
REMAINING POPULATION OF UK = £5,830,000,000

London (9,000,000) = £6,300,000,000
UK (54,000,000) = £5,940,000,000

It took Birmingham over a decade to get GOVERNMENT funding for investment into the busiest train station outside the capital. Almost crippling the country's rail network and regional growth. But it has managed to invest BILLIONS into crossrail and HS1 within London. 



> For London, that figure don't take into account the millions of overseas visitors that use London's transportation systems. It also doesn't take into account the millions of people _per day_ that live outside Greater London but use its transport systems daily. It's also worth noting that London contributes far more per head to the government's accounts than any other region, with the South East second. In fact, London and the South East is the only part of the country that contributes more than it takes out.


Yes, we are all aware of London's importance but this again is down to the "lack" of importance given over the decades to the UK regional cities. 

It's all well and good saying you do this and do that but how can anybody do anything different if you don't let them??

London has stagnated regional growth, poured billions into infrastructure into the city and the south east and basically fed the rest of the UK breadcrumbs.

WE ARE SPENDING *£50 BILLION ON HS2* TO BRING THE CITIES CLOSER - YET WE STILL WANT TO KEEP EVERYTHING IN THE LITTLE 100 SQM POCKET THAT IS THE SOUTH EAST. 



> Personally I'm open to either an expansion of Heathrow or the construction of a Thames Estuary Airport. Having flown to many places as a regular traveller and having studied different airport projects, the Thames Estuary Airport project is the vision that excites me most. I just wish that we had the same attitude to such engineering solutions as the Victorians did.



Money appears to be no object to you. This austerity shenanigan must only be applied to those north of Watford. hno:

---

Also - I think you can tell from previous contributions how much I admire London and it's progress. I'm a massive fan of the city and working for a contractor who does many schemes in the city and all across the globe it's always London that intrigues me most. 

However, when it comes to Aviation and this country, the best answer isn't London - It will always the UK aviation hub. It will always host 5 airports. But lets not clog it up even more when there is a "ready to go" option 45 minutes away. 

That's how long it takes to get from Brooklyn to Manhattan or Park Plaza to the Grovesnor on a Friday afternoon. Lets use what we've got without throwing money around willy nilly and allow this North-South gap to die a lonely death.


----------



## SE9

My rebuttal condensed, as I've already stated most points:



*Concerning Regional Spend*


Regional transport spend per head in London's case is a *greatly distorted figure*. It doesn't take into account the 3 million external daily rail commuters that use London's transport, nor the 16 million overseas tourists that visit the city every year. In reality, London's transport network is used by far more than 8.3m Londoners. If regional transport spend per head took into account tourists and commuters, then it would start to reflect operational reality.

With all government revenue and expenditure for different regions taken into account, London and the South East make a positive contribution to the UK treasury by a substantial margin. In other words, it's London and the south east that doesn't receive its fair share of expenditure. This region contributes far more to the country than it takes out per head:





























*Concerning the location of a hub*


The air travel market is consolidated in the London region, particularly in the capacity-constrained LHR and LGW:










Londoners have the highest propensity to fly in the country, followed by the South East:










London is the most visited place in the country, hosting twice as many overnight tourists per year than it has residents:










London and the South East are not only the most populous regions of the country, they're also the fastest growing:










For an insight into the view of the domestic and international aviation industry: _A recent study for the CAA found that London is considered the most important European destination by airlines, concluding that its "potential strategic importance to airlines is expected to persist if not increase" and that "it is unlikely that the combination of volume and value that defines London can be replicated elsewhere."_


Putting all those points into consideration, plus points I haven't bothered to raise, it's entirely understandable that an expansion in London's air capacity is being sought.


----------



## Black Cat

Airports: Gatwick's capacity can be significantly increased by building an additional runway for relatively little cost in comparison with expanding Heathrow or building an estuary airport.

Also, all companies connected to Heathrow including freight business, aircraft maintenance etc. have invested heavily in a west London location and their employees and supporting businesses are all there. All these companies will not want to throw away this investment for a move to east London, nor will people want to move. The govt will not want to compensate all these companies either.


----------



## SE9

Expanding Gatwick wouldn't solve the capacity crisis. Pressure wouldn't be relieved from Heathrow, it would still remain hub and full in terms of capacity. We would continue to lose out in terms of routes and traffic to our European competitors.


----------



## JimB

I confess that I know nothing about this airport issue other than what I've read over the past couple of pages here.

But it seems to me that the options discussed (thus far, at least) are either / or. Not both and.

Is there no way that a slightly less ambitious Thames hub airport, catering for the excess capacity and routes that other airports cannot currently handle, could be built without Heathrow having to close or downsize?

Is that the best of both worlds? Or does the Thames hub airport only make sense, in terms of economies of scale, if it is huge and London's only option?


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Building a new airport in the midlands or the north, or expanding the ones currently there, would be putting the cart before the horse. London needs new infrastructure because it is hugely attractive to businesses and tourists and commuters. Manchester and Birmingham have spare capacity and a smaller transport budget because they aren't. Or rather, they are to a much lesser extent.

The UK needs a second city. In almost every country, the second city has 50% of the population and 50% of the economic output of the first city (Zipf's Law) But that's not the case in the UK, where the role of second city is actually up for debate, that's how close they are.

Balancing the UK economic landscape is going to require either Birmingham or Manchester taking on that role. Offering themselves as a viable economic centre unto themselves without the backhanded compliment of being 'a short train journey from London'.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/










Providence Tower core up to the 11th floor. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Baltimore Tower also up to the 11th floor. Photos by chest:


----------



## Ivanator

Quick question, does anyone know what that cooling tower-like object is near the Providence Tower site?


----------



## SE9

It's a ventilation shaft for the Blackwall Tunnel, which emerges to the right of the DLR viaduct below:


----------



## 909

Ivanator said:


> Quick question, does anyone know what that cooling tower-like object is near the Providence Tower site?


Those are ventilation towers for the Blackwall Tunnel. There's also one on the other side of the Thames, inside the O2 (arena, dome or whatever it is called nowadays).


----------



## Ivanator

^^ Ah yes, that makes sense. Thanks guys.


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/










Core up to the 22nd floor at One The Elephant:


One The Elephant SE1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chobham Manor* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596478&page=110

Official website: http://chobhammanor.co.uk/


Project facts


Homes: 850

Hotel floorspace: 14,500m²

Office space: 25,987m²

Cultural facilities: 31,451m²











Marketing suite up, construction of units to follow shortly:


Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

909 said:


> Those are ventilation towers for the Blackwall Tunnel. There's also one on the other side of the Thames, inside the O2 (arena, dome or whatever it is called nowadays).


Actually, that's what the government wants you to believe. They're actually cooling towers for the small nuclear reactor that powers Boris Johnson. Every night he goes down into a vault beneath City Hall and recharges his power cells. His internal servo motors can run for a full 48 hours on a single charge. Hopefully we can convert the mayor to renewable sources by the end of the decade, but his power demands are currently outstripping solar investment.


----------



## Birmingham

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Building a new airport in the midlands or the north, or expanding the ones currently there, would be putting the cart before the horse. London needs new infrastructure because it is hugely attractive to businesses and tourists and commuters. Manchester and Birmingham have spare capacity and a smaller transport budget because they aren't. Or rather, they are to a much lesser extent.
> 
> The UK needs a second city. In almost every country, the second city has 50% of the population and 50% of the economic output of the first city (Zipf's Law) But that's not the case in the UK, where the role of second city is actually up for debate, that's how close they are.
> 
> Balancing the UK economic landscape is going to require either Birmingham or Manchester taking on that role. Offering themselves as a viable economic centre unto themselves without the backhanded compliment of being 'a short train journey from London'.


And here lies the problem. The only city we have to blame for the unique imbalance within the United kingdom is London and it's narrow minded policy makers of the 60s. Sweep those policies under a forgotten carpet and you might have a point. Unfortunately brummies and families of brummies will continue to argue and continue to laugh at the continual ignorance of many southerners when these type of commenuts pop up. If you're wondering what I'm getting at... Look at the GDP statistics of bboth Birmingham and London 1950's to 60's. Then look at the legislations and policies introduced to prevent the growth of Birmingham. Birmingham was growing so fsay and becoming so powerful London and the government were so worried they paid companies to leave Birmingham and set up elsewhere in the north and south of England. Over night the British government put a stop to Birmingham becoming one of Europe's most important city. There is coincidence that Birmingham was the heart of everything coming from the UK. It's had more influence in patented goods and innovations than anywhere else. It was the workshop of the world in the late 19th century and it was becoming just as important again. London didn't like how buzzing and important Birmingham was becoming again and actually inflicted this north south divide itself. 

Ironically then they were happy to spread the wealth. Took it from the Midlands and gave it away to the rest of the country. How is it now the same isn't being done with London? Contradiction at its greatest and also signs of significant uneducated chitter chatter which helps with the propaganda started decades ago.


----------



## london lad

Isn't there a largely dormant Birmingham thread that could do with the post count as this conversation is getting rather tiresome.


----------



## hugh

london lad said:


> Isn't there a largely dormant Birmingham thread that could do with the post count as this conversation is getting rather tiresome.


Ouch.


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ



















Embassy Gardens this weekend:


_DSC3555 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


_DSC3677 by NRM the 2nd, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Any idea of the height of Embassy Gardens? According to that render, it looks pretty high - see road below. The building doesn't look as tall from other perspectives.
Cheers for the updates SE9.


----------



## SE9

I can't tell you with certainty, as I haven't looked over the plans. They rise to around 80m.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Market Redevelopment* | Greenwich SE10

Official website: http://www.greenwichmarketlondon.com/

Planning application: Greenwich 14/0074/F


Project facts


Developer: Greenwich Hospital

Architect: Barr Gazetas


The redevelopment of Greenwich Market has been approved by Greenwich Council:

- *Building Design:* Barr Gazetas wins planning for stalled Greenwich Market

- *Planning Resource:* Greenwich Market redevelopment gets go-ahead


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Tower currently being marketed, with construction anticipated to commence soon:


----------



## djm160190

ugly ^^ looks like a 60/70s block with a weird extension on top


----------



## SE9

Albeit to a far higher spec.


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.6bn)

Total floorspace: 1,057,000 ft²

Office floorspace: 604,000 ft²

Residential floorspace: 201,000 ft²
























































Construction progress at Victoria. Photos by nrm the 2nd:


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Project facts


Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Passengers: 30 million per year


Terminal 2 has been undergoing testing this month ahead of its opening this summer. Some interior photos:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares

King's Cross has released a new video of the development:

91598873


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

SE9 said:


> *King's Cross* | King's Cross N1C
> 
> New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020


Great to see projects that actively regenerate disused land like this. If I remember correctly the Queen Elizabeth park exacted a similar process. We should make better use of the land that we have, before we intrude on untouched areas.

Also that first Nova Victoria render is just :cheers:


----------



## hugh

SE9 said:


> I can't tell you with certainty, as I haven't looked over the plans. They rise to around 80m.


Cheers.


----------



## PortoNuts

Terminal 2 turned out great. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Aquatics Centre* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649590

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/park-guide/venues/aquatics-centre


Project facts


Architect: Zaha Hadid

Capacity: 2,500

Cost: £251 million ($410m)

Host venue of the 2012 Olympics

Host venue of the 2016 European Swimming Championships

The first weeks of operation at the Aquatics Centre:


----------



## SE9

*Lee Valley VeloPark* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704336

Official website: http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/london2012/velo-park/


Project facts


Architect: Hopkins

Capacity: 2,500

Cost: £100 million ($160m)

Host venue of the 2012 Olympics

Host venue of the 2016 UCI Track Cycling World Championships

The first few weeks of operation at the Lee Valley VeloPark:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

If all we got out of the Olympics was the aquatics centre and the velopark, I'd consider it a success. Amazing buildings.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Fantastic buildings!


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/










Photos taken today by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Photo update by chest:


----------



## SE9

*New Ludgate* | City of London EC4

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427840

Official website: http://newludgate.com/


Project facts


Cost: £260 million ($435m)

Developer: Land Securities

Total floorspace: 35,000m² (379,000ft²)



















Construction update:


----------



## erbse

I applaud London for the Olympic Park and its buildings. Really good solitary buildings and a lovely, well-kept park. Hopefully it'll stay like that and won't look run-down in a decade or earlier (as too many other high-profile project parks around the globe do after they're "forgotten", sadly).


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Erbse, London's track record on major park maintenance is excellent. I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## bbcwallander

LDN_EUROPE said:


> Erbse, London's track record on major park maintenance is excellent. I wouldn't worry about that.


Yes, but what about the genius loci?


----------



## erbse

Can you feel it? Westminster, it's there.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Erbus, I don't understand what you're talking about.


----------



## erbse

Look for yourself. Here. And here. Even here. Futuristic works here. And of course this works. 

Places that got the genius right.


----------



## london lad

Yes isn't it wonderful London has cleaned and maintained a whole host of its pre war buildings and replacing the dire post war ones with nice contemporary architecture. It really is a fantastic example of how to have the best of both worlds


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> That was your comment, Sir.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm chalking up to many SSC users. Yeah, we all are excited about new projects and towers. *But when we as the public don't consider things like urban integration, vitality, genius loci, proper mixes of use, sustainable and high-quality architecture - then developers won't either.*
> 
> Not churning up a second phase of the chewy discussion, but it needs to be brought up constantly that not every development is 100% perfect, as some comments imply.


lol... okay. Once again that was not was I was implying... when I said that I wasn't implying something I did mean it. But okay bro.. don't freak out bro... we like, like skyscrapers in London bro.. so ya know... don't get too stressed bro. mmmmkay? ........kay.

-----------------------------------------------------

Back to Skyscrapers n stuff :cheers:


----------



## erbse

I'm not stressed, hardly anytime living at the calming Baltic Sea.

You should learn not to speak for others, they can do for themselves. 
"We like skyscrapers in London" - any evidence for that? Official representative polls, statistics? I'm curious. You could be true, but you didn't prove it.


----------



## Birmingham

The majority of people on these forums like skyscrapers in London and tens of thousands like them throughout the world also on this forum. 

Are you saying London shouldn't build tall??


----------



## erbse

Birmingham said:


> The majority of people on these forums like skyscrapers in London and tens of thousands like them throughout the world also on this forum.
> Are you saying London shouldn't build tall??


Of course, we're at SSC. Which obviously represents skyscraper fanatics and hardly a majority. Many around here celebrate any sort of tall building, no matter how cruelly dreadful the architecture is (see several Asian/Arabian project threads, sorry guys).

And I dare to doubt that a majority of the London populace is in favour of skyscrapers scattered across the city all that much. Of course you should build tall to cluster more, but you should also be careful about keeping and creating good urban environments and cityscapes.

Anyway, I'm really interested in *sources/facts about the public opinion of Londoners* on the matter.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Most people are nimbys anyway and hate everything new no matter if it's transport, skyscrapers or other forms of development.


----------



## Langur

erbse said:


> Anyway, I'm really interested in *sources/facts about the public opinion of Londoners* on the matter.


In a recent survey, the Gherkin was Londoners’ favourite building, followed by the Shard and then the Cheesegrater.


----------



## Birmingham

I think if there is any city that is the epitome of keeping historical streetscapes while mixing new with old and tall with short, London is your perfect canvas. So I struggle to see your point as London has better public spaces, and much more attractive streetscapes then so many other major cities which you could be having this debate with.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Why does it have to be either or? People seem to think that either London is falling apart and turning into Sao Paulo, or it is the master of mixing old and new and everything is wonderful. There are some truths to both of these statements.


----------



## erbse

Indeed Bricks. I despise extremes. People tend to overreact terribly.
You're talking about a current premise, Birmingham. And I tend to agree, London _does_ good at mixing old with new.

_But_ in the future it'll be harder to do so. It's not like "historical/traditional" architecture grows as exponential as modernist does. So the balance is shifting towards the "newer". Perhaps too much if the right steps aren't taken. New classical buildings of e.g. Quinlan Terry and Robert Adam can keep the balance positive - see Richmond Riverside of 1987.

Add to that the buildings that get demolished. Victorian buildings might be considered "worthless" again.
I'm adressing buts and could-bes of a future careless generation here (remember the 60s, it can happen again), but since London is among the world cities with the biggest impact on architectural discussions it needs to be adressed. For London to remain a city full of unique visible history, pre-war heritage and creative new architecture at the same time. And to become even more impressive for future generations.

See also:
http://www.traditionalarchitecture.co.uk/
http://www.princes-foundation.org/
http://intbau.org/


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> Indeed Bricks. I despise extremes. People tend to overreact terribly.
> You're talking about a current premise, Birmingham. And I tend to agree, London _does_ good at mixing old with new.
> 
> _But_ in the future it'll be harder to do so. It's not like "historical/traditional" architecture grows as exponential as modernist does. So the balance is shifting towards the "newer". Perhaps too much if the right steps aren't taken. New classical buildings of e.g. Quinlan Terry and Robert Adam can keep the balance positive - see Richmond Riverside of 1987.
> 
> I'm adressing buts and could-bes of a future careless generation here (remember the 60s, it can happen again), but since London is among the world cities with the biggest impact on architectural discussions it needs to be adressed. For London to remain a city full of unique visible history, pre-war heritage and creative new architecture at the same time. And to become even more impressive for future generations.
> 
> See also:
> http://www.traditionalarchitecture.co.uk/
> http://www.princes-foundation.org/
> http://intbau.org/


I swear we have come to an absolute full circle of conversation regarding this. London will not become another Sao Paolo or Schenzen due to many laws and processes. The City of London and other London Boroughs only build towers in appropriate places. 

Also; most Londoners are pro-Skyscaper: http://offices.org.uk/news/londoners-learn-love-shard-04142734.html

In the future the majority of skyscraper/high-rise development will be focused in Canary Wharf and the docklands which replaced.. well un-used docks (thus the name) that were run down, and not used. London has made the correct decision in building up. 

Aslong as the London population is happy... everyone is happy. Besides, when the majority of Londoners are anti-something; trust me.. we all hear about it. Skyscrapers are not one of these problems.


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Cost: £250 million ($420m)

Homes: 800










Hoardings are currently going up around the site of the first phase of Lewisham Gateway, pictured above:


----------



## london lad

Erbse- Your posting the same full circle debating posts across several threads again. You have your classical V Modernist thread in the UK which you are fond of so dearly so please why not leave it in there rather than simply rehashing what you have already said countless times ( which pretty much constitutes trolling which is not allowed on this forum) and leave this thread for is main pursue of construction and new updates on London buildings.


----------



## potto

Bligh said:


> I swear we have come to an absolute full circle of conversation regarding this. London will not become another Sao Paolo or Schenzen due to many laws and processes. The City of London and other London Boroughs only build towers in appropriate places.
> 
> Also; most Londoners are pro-Skyscaper: http://offices.org.uk/news/londoners-learn-love-shard-04142734.html
> 
> In the future the majority of skyscraper/high-rise development will be focused in Canary Wharf and the docklands which replaced.. well un-used docks (thus the name) that were run down, and not used. London has made the correct decision in building up.
> 
> Aslong as the London population is happy... everyone is happy. Besides, when the majority of Londoners are anti-something; trust me.. we all hear about it. Skyscrapers are not one of these problems.


maybe we should have that as some sort of disclaimer as a sticky on every London thread.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Hello all, I have a little question, can you help? I was curious what is the surface of Central London. The Wiki page for Central London doesn't have a clear definition of Central London nor a map with clear boundaries. However I found this as the area of the congestion charge, and I suspect it probably is close enough: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:London_congestion_charge_zone.png

I tried to draw that onto Google Maps to see if it gives me the surface size, but apparently that's only available if you pay to upgrade to their pro map maker. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## erbse

_OT:
London lad: This round wasn't started by me, but an obvious provocation here.

And anyway, if one's trolling here it's you, with your post adding nothing to the discussion on London projects. But only hinting at personal issues you have and the fact that you don't agree with having a discussion on the quality of the projects. Which is ridiculous at a thread about London projects. You may realise that yourself. 

I've been moderating this construction forum for years btw, so I'm perfectly aware what suits this place and what not.
Many real professionals do refrain from SSC because there's hardly any serious discussion going on. But rather the same plain fanboy-oneliners all over. I'm not going to please anyone here, but keep on hitting the nerve, like it or not.

And, again: When people continue to repeat the same old arguments I'll repeat the same new counter-arguments._


----------



## london lad

Well why didn't you say that in the first place. Many real professionals will be coming back in droves to hear you debate on putting up modern buildings in a neo-classical skin ( with the obligatorily pictures of your fav classical buildings and links to your fav classical architects) whilst we wait for the utopia fantasy land of Star Wars meets Qunilan Terry which you seem to advocate.

Until then the only nerve your hitting is the large one marked annoyance. Says a lot about the forum when a mod seem to troll it at will and back up their facile theories with fake posters. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Stravinsky

Mr Bricks said:


> Why does it have to be either or? People seem to think that either London is falling apart and turning into Sao Paulo, or it is the master of mixing old and new and everything is wonderful. There are some truths to both of these statements.


It's not falling apart and it's not becoming São Paulo, but it's losing character in the name of consumerism.


----------



## Bligh

Stravinsky said:


> It's not falling apart and it's not becoming São Paulo, but it's losing character in the name of consumerism.


I swear we have come to an absolute full circle of conversation regarding this. London will not become another Sao Paolo or Schenzen due to many laws and processes. The City of London and other London Boroughs only build towers in appropriate places. 

Also; most Londoners are pro-Skyscaper: http://offices.org.uk/news/londoners...-04142734.html

In the future the majority of skyscraper/high-rise development will be focused in Canary Wharf and the docklands which replaced.. well un-used docks (thus the name) that were run down, and not used. London has made the correct decision in building up. 

Aslong as the London population is happy... everyone is happy. Besides, when the majority of Londoners are anti-something; trust me.. we all hear about it. Skyscrapers are not one of these problems. 

--------------------------------

I just did this reply to the above Gentleman. I feel like it answers your statement as well.


----------



## erbse

For the sake of regular users enjoying mere _updates_ here:

Let's continue at "Classical" Architecture vs Modern Architecture - The Debate. 
Everyone's invited to the eternal battl err coffee party.  Hot dogs for free today.


----------



## SE9

That'll be the last of that petty discussion here. There's enough projects and construction ongoing in London for this thread not to be led astray by this circular asinine argument. Further attempts to derail the thread aren't advised.

In case there's any doubt:


World Development News forums for World Development News, in this case news about London's projects and construction updates.

Architecture forums for this type of architectural debate.


----------



## erbse

_For what I can see you're not moderating this forum SE9 and we're perfectly fine discussing architectural matters of single projects here from time to time, that was always done. But thanks for pointing towards the subforums, sure many people missed them._


----------



## SE9

I wish you paid as much attention to the thread/forum subject as you do to the moderator list.

Unfortunately not, so I hope you find the forum links helpful. About time this thread returned from the dregs.


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> _For what I can see you're not moderating this forum SE9 and we're perfectly fine discussing architectural matters of single projects here from time to time, that was always done. But thanks for pointing towards the subforums, sure many people missed them._


Okay erbse.. calm down now. SE9 is the best thing that has happened to this thread. He does not moderate it, but we all recognize what he does for this thread and indeed the London SkyscraperCity community. He holds a lot of influence and does nothing but help this thread. We are extremely fortunate to have such a person active on our thread. 

I cannot help but think.. what positivity have you actually brought to this thread? Not much... nor have you contributed to any news or discussion. In fact all you do is aggravate people. 

With all due respect; who are you to dictate what we should think of our City? I appreciate that it's in your best interests... but not many people are agreeing with you.

It's time for you to step down and only comment if it's positive thinking and not telling people what they can/cannot like for the future of their own City.



....nothing personal and sorry for the long comment guys.


----------



## SE9

*The Garden Bridge* | Temple-South Bank

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: http://www.gardenbridgetrust.org/


Project facts


Cost: £150m

Architect: Thomas Heatherwick

Engineers and design consultants: Arup

Completion: latest 2018


The Garden Bridge Trust are seeking funds from Hong Kong investors to finance construction of the bridge:

- *South China Morning Bridge:* London Garden Bridge builders seek Hong Kong cash


Results of a recent public consultation show that 87% of respondents are in favour of the bridge:

- *House and Garden:* Garden Bridge support soars


----------



## erbse

^ What an amazing idea. Would love to see this brought into being. Babylon all the way.


_Bligh: You could have PMed that just as well. I appreciate SE9's work and he's received my gratitude for it. But it's not like we "owe" something to contributing users. I'm myself contributing a lot to various threads across SSC and have done my duty moderating for years, yet I don't expect anyone to be grateful.

I'm not telling anyone what to think of his city. I'm telling what I and various urbanists/theorists think suits a city. Naturally, people will agree or disagree, at best they'll contemplate and rethink some of their ideas. If someone's encouraged in his view, that was worth it as well.
*We all need to stand up more for our points* and not get browbeaten by people acting annoyed by opinions.

Putting it to rest now._


----------



## SE9

*UCLH Proton Beam Therapy Centre* | Fitzrovia W1

Official website: https://www.uclh.nhs.uk/ABOUTUS/NEWDEV/NCF/Pages/Home.aspx

UCLH website: http://www.uclh.nhs.uk/Pages/home.aspx


Project facts


Cost: £150m

Client: University College London Hospitals

Architects: Scott Tallon Walker, Edward Williams Architects and Tsoi Kobus


The UCLH Proton Beam Therapy Centre has been approved by Westminster Council and is now out to bid. It will be only one of a handful such facilities in the world:

- *Construction Enquirer:* Pioneering £150m London cancer hospital out to bid

- *The Construction Index:* Bidding race opens on pioneering £150m cancer building


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.6bn)

Total floorspace: 1,057,000 ft²

Office floorspace: 604,000 ft²

Residential floorspace: 201,000 ft²



















Updates taken yesterday by Chikupakas:


----------



## Stravinsky

*Heathrow Terminal 2 review – more boring than soaring*
_http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/apr/27/heathrow-terminal-2-review-boring-soaring_

"Sadly, the new Terminal 2, which will handle 20 million of Heathrow's 70 million passengers per year, is not this wondrous airport. It is rather an iteration of what, since Stansted was built a quarter-century ago, has become the generic type – expansive oversailing roof, lots of steel and glass, big windows with views of tarmac and aeroplanes, floors in granite or terrazzo, lots of shops. As in Terminal 5 and many other places, the new building has two main levels, with departures placed above arrivals. This type is a significant improvement on the drab sheds that were often built before (see, for example, Heathrow's Terminal 4), but when Vidal stands on the balcony overlooking his would-be Covent Garden and announces that this is a wholly new type of airport, the only possible response is: no it's not."


----------



## SE9

^ I made quite a substantial and informative recent post regarding Terminal 2, see below.

Predictable choice to solely post a negative story regarding the terminal, particularly considering that the vast majority I've read have been positive. Nevertheless, a welcome addition to London's aviation infrastructure.



SE9 said:


> *Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697
> 
> Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)
> 
> Airlines: Star Alliance members
> 
> Passengers: 30 million per year
> 
> 
> Terminal 2 has been undergoing testing this month ahead of its opening this summer. Some interior photos:


----------



## bbcwallander

Stravinsky said:


> *Heathrow Terminal 2 review – more boring than soaring*
> _http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/apr/27/heathrow-terminal-2-review-boring-soaring_
> 
> "Sadly, the new Terminal 2, which will handle 20 million of Heathrow's 70 million passengers per year, is not this wondrous airport. It is rather an iteration of what, since Stansted was built a quarter-century ago, has become the generic type – expansive oversailing roof, lots of steel and glass, big windows with views of tarmac and aeroplanes, floors in granite or terrazzo, lots of shops. As in Terminal 5 and many other places, the new building has two main levels, with departures placed above arrivals. This type is a significant improvement on the drab sheds that were often built before (see, for example, Heathrow's Terminal 4), but when Vidal stands on the balcony overlooking his would-be Covent Garden and announces that this is a wholly new type of airport, the only possible response is: no it's not."


Starvinsky - genius! You have gone from subtle to outright blatant! 

SE9 - over to you!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That terminal is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Stravinsky

It's not actually a negative review per se. It says the terminal is a vast improvement over its predecessor, but (I quote):

_"except for embodying the British fondness for contractor-led construction that kills architectural ambitions [...] The retail offer will include a sprinkling of Anglo-quirkiness – Heston Blumenthal, Paul Smith, Cath Kidston [and] otherwise there's little to tell you that you are not in Newark, or Düsseldorf."_


----------



## mayflower232

Shame the elevated walkways are all straight... would have looked much more aesthetic if they were swooping curves.


----------



## bonquiqui

anybody knows what's going to happen to terminal 1 and 3?


----------



## SE9

bonquiqui said:


> anybody knows what's going to happen to terminal 1 and 3?


Terminal 3 will stay, Terminal 1 will close.


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> It's not actually a negative review per se. It says the terminal is a vast improvement over its predecessor, but (I quote):
> 
> _"except for embodying the British fondness for contractor-led construction that kills architectural ambitions [...] The retail offer will include a sprinkling of Anglo-quirkiness – Heston Blumenthal, Paul Smith, Cath Kidston [and] otherwise there's little to tell you that you are not in Newark, or Düsseldorf."_


Yep, everybody moaned about T5 in the same way and what, "Best terminal in the World" for two years running... my favorite terminal in the World too.


----------



## gehenaus

It's an airport terminal...as long as it is clean, functional and I don't miss my flight I don't really mind. Seems quite nice actually.


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> Yep, everybody moaned about T5 in the same way and what, "Best terminal in the World" for two years running... my favorite terminal in the World too.


Did they leave all the real best terminals in the world out of the competition to secure the win?


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> Did they leave all the real best terminals in the world out of the competition to secure the win?


Which ones? They list pretty much all major ones: http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2013/category.htm. Skytrax is most respected organization when it comes to airports and airlines. 

Nothing comes close to T5 at the moment as for me and I travel a lot, I mean, a lot...


----------



## hugh

Cheers for the updates SE9.


----------



## SE9

hugh said:


> Cheers for the updates SE9.


No problem, more coming on the next page.


----------



## SE9

Quicksilver said:


> Yep, everybody moaned about T5 in the same way and what, "Best terminal in the World" for two years running... my favorite terminal in the World too.


Heathrow T5 has been voted the world's best terminal for three years running now:

2012: http://www.worldairportawards.com/awards_2012/terminal.htm

2013: http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2013/category.htm#terminal

2014: http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2014/best_airport_terminal.htm


If T2 is more of the same, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> Which ones? They list pretty much all major ones: http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2013/category.htm. Skytrax is most respected organization when it comes to airports and airlines.
> 
> Nothing comes close to T5 at the moment as for me and I travel a lot, I mean, a lot...


Singapore? Suvarnabhumi?


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> Singapore? Suvarnabhumi?


Singapore is second, see the link, I've given you.

Suvarnabhumi - I didn't find this that impressive.


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Hotspur Stadium* | Tottenham N17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447082

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/the-stadium/new-stadium-plans/


Project facts


Capacity: 56,250

Club: Tottenham Hotspur FC

Architects: Populous and MAKE Architects

A detailed planning application concerning the design of Tottenham Hotspur Stadium has been submitted to Haringey Council for approval:


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> Singapore is second, see the link, I've given you.
> 
> Suvarnabhumi - I didn't find this that impressive.


Alright, I just felt that T5 was brand new and absolutely the best terminal in the UK, but no match for airports like Singapore, Bangkok, Munich, Frankfurt or Zurich.


----------



## SE9

*Here East* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=798922

Official website: http://icitylondon.com/


Project facts:


Cost: £355 million ($590m)

Floorspace: 1 million ft²

Jobs: 7,500

Completion: 2018

A 20 minute presentation on Here East by its business development director:

93488809


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> Regarding the 'showing off' remark - this thread is a showcase of London's projects and construction updates. When you click on it, that's what one should expect.
> 
> If a forumer trolls this thread with continuous negative/dismissive (sometimes bordering on ridiculous) comments about London, its bridges, airports, stations (etc) then they should prepare to be schooled.
> 
> This is the World Development *News* forum. If you'd like to engage in prolonged architectural conversation, there's an architecture forum for you to enjoy.
> 
> I have no problem updating this thread, the information is at my fingertips.


 
You
Are
Such
A
KING!

:cheers:


----------



## GB1

Hi everyone, its my first post on here and I would just like to say how amazing the depth and breadth of projects going on and soon to be built, its just incredible and makes you proud to have London as our capital city.


----------



## Manchester77

Stravinsky said:


> I reported you. Insulting people not sharing your ideas is not certainly something I allow.


No offended but he has a point, you called London Waterloo irrelevant despite the fact that many of the people who make London the city it is (the bankers, traders, office workers etc) enter through Waterloo since it's the gateway to the South Western region. You have to be even a little bit ignorant to ignore the fact that London Waterloo isn't just some irrelevant little station! 

Great to see the V&A extension beginning, when I was last in London in that area they'd be tarting up the outside. Great museum the V&A, it's weird so many different styles have been combined within one building so you can go in through a grand entrance into a very modern entrance hall which leads you to look at a gift which was presented to Victoria from one of our former colonies!


----------



## SE9

*Aylesbury Regeneration* | Walworth SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105898001

Official website: http://www.southwark.gov.uk/info/200179/aylesbury_estate/2686/aylesbury_development_partnership/2


Project facts


Cost: £2.4 billion ($4.2bn)

Homes: 4,200

Area: 28.5 hectares

A development partner and architect have been selected for the Aylesbury Regeneration, a major step forward for the scheme:

*Building:* Team picked for £1.5bn Aylesbury Estate redevelopment

*Building Design:* HTA Design to lead £1.5bn Aylesbury Estate redevelopment

*Arch Daily:* HTA Design to Lead Regeneration of Aylesbury Estate in London


----------



## gehenaus

^ Most of the world is irrelevant then seeing as most of the busiest stations are in Japan and even then most are in Tokyo.
Anyone with a brain will see that this isn't the case though/


----------



## JimB

Stravinsky said:


> From a worldwide point of view, Western rail infrastructure is minuscule compared to the Asian one.
> 
> For a Japanese, Gare du Nord is a pretty quiet train station. Irrelevant, from his point of view. In a town of 3,000 a 10-story flat block is tall. A New Yorker will dismiss it.
> 
> Waterloo is not really busy compared to stations in the mainland. At some times in the day it's almost quiet. From a European point of view, it's not even in the top 10. It may be relevant for those who enter London through it but, in a European perspective, it's not. St Pancras is the only rail station that's worth noting since it connects Britain with the mainland, whereas Waterloo is used my commuters. When HS2 gets built, many more stations will acquire more importance in the European network.
> 
> The only real troll here is SE9 which picks up random negative views I have expressed, leaving out _on purpose_ every positive one I have given, just to dismiss the negative ones as 'trolling'.
> 
> For example, I think the V&A extension is appropriate to the museum, generally cool, and I like it.
> 
> But since I don't like the Tate Modern extension, SE9 will dismiss a negative comment by me (or by anyone else) as trolling, because he's incapable of conceiving dissent from what he thinks.


The biggest stations in Asia or on the continent are entirely irrelevant to the vast majority of people who travel through Waterloo on a daily basis. Those stations are also, more importantly, entirely irrelevant to this thread.

Waterloo is London's busiest station. So it was more than a bit silly for you to have described it as irrelevant in a thread that is specifically about London.

But I suspect that you already know that.


----------



## Stravinsky

This is an international forum, it's pretty obvious that London has to be compared with the outside world. But it's also true that, most likely, those who live in London have become incapable of accepting criticisim.

Farewell.


----------



## Manchester77

Stravinsky said:


> This is an international forum, it's pretty obvious that London has to be compared with the outside world. But it's also true that, most likely, those who live in London have become incapable of accepting criticisim.
> 
> Farewell.


I don't live in London, but saying that London Waterloo is an irrelevant station is a stupid comment even compared to rest of the world. It'd be like dismissing the busiest station in France or Germany or the US just because when compared to the scarily busy Japanese stations they're not that busy. 

Bye!👍


----------



## SE9

*Lakeside Shopping Centre Expansion* | Essex

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696693

Official website: http://intu.co.uk/lakeside


Project facts


Operator: Intu

Cost: £100 million ($168m)

Construction start: 2015

Plans for the leisure expansion of Lakeside have been approved by Thurrock Council: 

- *Your Thurrock:* Intu Lakeside gets green light for multi-million leisure development

- *Leisure Opportunities:* £100m Lakeside leisure proposal given planning green light


----------



## Birmingham

..."Jealousy is no more than feeling alone against smiling enemies"...

Elizabeth Bowen


----------



## SE9

*Canterbury Crescent* | Brixton SW9

Architect's site: http://www.unitarchitects.co.uk/project?name=canterbury-crescent-brixton

The Canterbury Crescent scheme has been approved by Lambeth Council: Planners toast Unit's Brixton scheme


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400

Masterplan architect: Rafael Vinoly

Development architects: Frank Gehry, Norman Foster, Wilkinson Eyre





























Scaffolding and white sheets climbing up the south western side of the power station. Each chimney will be demolished and rebuilt:


----------



## hugh

SE9, cheers for all the updates.


----------



## GB1

When will the battersea station project be complete ?.


----------



## SE9

It's expected to be complete around 2019-2020. 

On the subject of Battersea, the project launched last night with a special guest:


*Sir Elton John stuns celebrity-packed crowd at exclusive Battersea Power Station show*
Evening Standard
1 May 2014








> *The new development at Battersea Power Station launched last night with a special performance from Sir Elton John at a glittering celebrity bash.*
> 
> The iconic building, which is currently undergoing a £750 million facelift to be turned into luxury homes, played host to the party which saw prospective buyers rubbing shoulders with the stars for a greatest hits performance from the legendary singer.
> 
> Thousands packed in beneath the famous chimneys for a one-off performance by the 67-year-old, who reportedly charges as much as £600,000 for a private show, with proceeds going to charity.
> 
> The electric 90-minute set, which was watched by showbiz names including Grace Jones, Game of Thrones’ Kit Harington, comedian Jack Whitehall and his actress girlfriend Gemma Chan, included hits such as Rocketman, Your Song, Tiny Dancer and Benny and the Jets.
> 
> Bounding on to the stage in a sparkling black jacket, Sir Elton told the audience: “I never thought I’d be playing in Battersea Power Station. It’s going to be an amazing development.”
> 
> Invites for the exclusive event had been sent to those who had expressed interest in the 3,500 homes planned for the site, which start at £800,000 for a studio and go up to £4 million for a four-bedroom home.
> 
> With no model homes yet to show, instead the site was transformed into a lavish festival complete with food vans and entertainers, with a dazzling light show across the building finishing off the night.
> 
> Harington told the Standard: “I’d never seen a proper show and that was beautiful. A real artist like him gets everyone dancing at the end.”
> 
> Made in Chelsea’s Ollie Locke had more reasons than the music to support Sir Elton.
> 
> “I work a lot with his AIDS foundation. My uncle died of Aids in the 80s so I support anything he does because I think he is amazing,” he said.
> 
> Actor Ian McKellen was also on the guest list, but was potentially a victim of the tube strike as he was spotted squeezed into a packed tube earlier in the evening and there was no sign of him at the gig.
> 
> The party, which will be an annual event, raised money for four local charities including Battersea Cats and Dogs Home.
> 
> Rob Tincknell, CEO of Battersea Power Station Development Company, said: “Thank you to Sir Elton John for a stunning show at our first party, held to celebrate the remarkable heritage of the site and recognise the efforts of so many people who are helping to create a new vibrant community at Battersea Power Station. The power is definitely back on at Battersea.”
> 
> The site is owned by Malaysian investors who last month unveiled designs for 1,300 homes by esteemed architects Frank Gehry, who designed the Bilbao Guggenheim, and Norman Foster, who built the Gherkin.


----------



## JimB

Stravinsky said:


> This is an international forum, it's pretty obvious that London has to be compared with the outside world. But it's also true that, most likely, those who live in London have become incapable of accepting criticisim.
> 
> Farewell.


It's got nothing to do with accepting criticism.

It has everything to do with you being gratuitously provocative.

There would have been nothing wrong with pointing out that Waterloo isn't the biggest or busiest station in the world (even if no one had made such a claim in the first instance). But you couldn't stop yourself from saying something imbecilic about Waterloo being "irrelevant".

So you got the response you asked for and deserved.

Farewell to you too. You won't be missed.


----------



## GB1

Sorry to be a pain SE9, but does that timeframe include the surrounding projects or is that just the station its self ?.


----------



## GB1

SE9 said:


> The power station itself will open to the public in 2019.
> 
> The phase designed by Foster and Gehry will complete in 2019-2020.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Stravinsky

JimB said:


> It's got nothing to do with accepting criticism.
> 
> It has everything to do with you being gratuitously provocative.
> 
> There would have been nothing wrong with pointing out that Waterloo isn't the biggest or busiest station in the world (even if no one had made such a claim in the first instance). But you couldn't stop yourself from saying something imbecilic about Waterloo being "irrelevant".
> 
> So you got the response you asked for and deserved.
> 
> Farewell to you too. You won't be missed.


Keep up the good work!!11! :cheers:


----------



## Ivanator

Syndic said:


> Right, that's my point. It just seems backward. It's okay if soccer is your #1 sport. I have no problem with that. American football is our #1 sport. But in Britain, it's your #1, #2, #3, and #4 sport, too, whereas we actually _make room_ for other sports. American football doesn't just take over everything. I hope this changes one day in Britain, but right now it just pisses me off. The basketball fans that _do_ exist there aren't able to play actual games on the court. I'm glad I live in a country that values more than 1 sport.


I see your point, but it is not completely true. It cannot be denied that football is our major sport (by a large margin), but we do still make room for other sports. I personally happen to be a big fan of basketball, and there are an abundance of basketball courts near me where I sometime play with friends. On top of this, you only have to get to the nearest park to find several tennis courts, and open air basketball courts in the larger ones. It mustn't be forgotten that we play Rugby and Cricket a lot as well.
Furthermore, there are many other countries that are far more football-centric than Britain; Spain, Italy and Brazil come to mind.


----------



## GB1

steppenwolf said:


> It's always important to keep in mind other places that are building better than we are. It's no good for London if people isolate themselves in a bubble and refuse to acknowledge when other places are better.
> 
> London is building a lot of good stuff, but also a lot of rubbish and its good for us all if we can tell the difference.


That's fair enough but this is a project & construction page for news & updates not a city v city comparision thread.


----------



## SE9

*240 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457359

Official website: http://www.gpe.co.uk/property/our-portfolio/southwark/240-blackfriars-road.aspx


240 Blackfriars Road, externally complete. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


The planning application for South Quay Plaza is available to view online from today:


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/aldgate/goodmans-fields


Project facts


Homes: 824

Site area: 7 acres

Developer: Berkeley Group



















Construction progress at Goodman's Fields:


Times Square apartments, viewed from Hooper Street by duncanbowers, on Flickr


IMG_2274 by duncanbowers, on Flickr


Leman Street by duncanbowers, on Flickr


IMG_2256 by duncanbowers, on Flickr


IMG_2263 by duncanbowers, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

When are the looking to start and finish this south quay project ^^^^^, se9 ?.


----------



## Syndic

Ivanator said:


> I see your point, but it is not completely true. It cannot be denied that football is our major sport (by a large margin), but we do still make room for other sports. I personally happen to be a big fan of basketball, and there are an abundance of basketball courts near me where I sometime play with friends. On top of this, you only have to get to the nearest park to find several tennis courts, and open air basketball courts in the larger ones. It mustn't be forgotten that we play Rugby and Cricket a lot as well.
> Furthermore, there are many other countries that are far more football-centric than Britain; Spain, Italy and Brazil come to mind.


Basketball is still quite popular in those countries, though.


----------



## Ivanator

Syndic said:


> Basketball is still quite popular in those countries, though.


True, but I know for sure that in Italy (and I assume it is true in these other countries, although I cannot be certain) a group of youths with spare time will play football (if they are to play a sport at all). While football may be the most common choice in Britain, speaking as a British youth I can tell you that we play different sports depending on the weather, time of year, available facilities or simply because we want some variety.


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Hub* | London City Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660768

Bloomberg Release: http://www.bloomberg.com/now/2014-05-07/first-bloomberg-hub-now-open-better-business-travel/


The Bloomberg Hub has commenced operation at London City Airport:

- *Future Travel:* Digital, interactive Bloomberg Hub opens at London City Airport

- *PSFK:* Bloomberg Turns an Airport Lounge into a Tech Heavy Media Hub

- *The Drum:* 'There may be no better way to reach our customers' - Bloomberg launches London City Airport tech hub in biggest ever marketing initiative


94227470


----------



## Pennypacker

Syndic said:


> Right, that's my point. It just seems backward. It's okay if soccer is your #1 sport. I have no problem with that. American football is our #1 sport. But in Britain, it's your #1, #2, #3, and #4 sport, too, whereas we actually _make room_ for other sports. American football doesn't just take over everything. I hope this changes one day in Britain, but right now it just pisses me off. The basketball fans that _do_ exist there aren't able to play actual games on the court. I'm glad I live in a country that values more than 1 sport.


Contender for most ignorant post in this thread?

Quite a feat.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ It's however undeniable that in Britain, as in most of Europe, football is by far the #1 sport, though others have many followers (rugby, tennis, etc).

But we're in the right part of the world.


----------



## SE9

*60 Commercial Road* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634624

Official website: -










Activity on site at 60 Commercial Road:


Building site, Commercial Road by duncanbowers, on Flickr


----------



## tosic

Syndic said:


> Right, that's my point. It just seems backward. It's okay if soccer is your #1 sport. I have no problem with that. American football is our #1 sport. But in Britain, it's your #1, #2, #3, and #4 sport, too, whereas we actually make room for other sports. American football doesn't just take over everything. I hope this changes one day in Britain, but right now it just pisses me off. The basketball fans that do exist there aren't able to play actual games on the court. I'm glad I live in a country that values more than 1 sport.


What a load of old rubbish. Cricket and rugby (both forms) are both massive here.


----------



## Langur

Indeed. Lords and the Oval are world famous cricket grounds, and cricket is the world's 2nd most popular sport after football. Twickenham is the world's biggest dedicated rugby stadium. Wimbledon is the world's most prestigious tennis tournament, and the O2 hosts the WTA tour finals at the end of every season. Horse racing at Royal Ascot and Epsom Derby are not in London proper, but are part of London's social season, as are Henley Regatta and the Oxford & Cambridge Boat Race (rowing is huge on the Thames). The Olympics has also left London with some excellent facilities for swimming and cycling (another sport where Britain excels - winning tons of Olympic cycling golds, and victories at the last two Tours de France - the latter has stages in London now). The London Marathon is one of the five world marathon majors. I can't think of any city in the world with a more impressive or varied sporting calendar than London's.

It's not all about London of course. Golf at The Open, is rotated elsewhere in the country, especially in Scotland. The British Grand Prix is at Silverstone (though there's talk of a London street night race in the Formula 1 calendar). The Grand National is at Aintree near Liverpool. However London remains the greatest single centre for sport in Britain and probably the world.


----------



## Stravinsky

Langur said:


> Indeed. Lords and the Oval are world famous cricket grounds, and cricket is the world's 2nd most popular sport after football.


Even more than rugby or tennis?


----------



## potto

And London is where ping pong (table tennis) was invented  

Don't forget Snooker, Darts, Lawn Bowling and Croquet are all very popular sports with facilities in most towns in the UK.


----------



## potto

Stravinsky said:


> Even more than rugby or tennis?


one word, India


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I misread England's instead of world's #2! What would England's number two be, then?


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> What would be England's number two be, then?


----------



## Langur

potto said:


> one word, India


South Asia generally, with 1.7 billion people, and cricket is the only sport that matters there.

If you look at the leading international cricket teams, they're in every major continent, with England in Europe, The West Indies in the Americas, South Africa in Africa, India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka in Asia, Australia in Oceania, etc. Any of those are capable of winning the big tests and trophies. That's actually a wider spread than football, where all of the best international and club teams are from either Europe or South America.


----------



## sk327

Stravinsky said:


> I suppose anyone here agrees that the Gherkin has a far superior design, though.


That's irrelevant to what you said before, though.
You said it'll stand out, not that the quality will be worse than that of the Gherkin.

Anyway, Croydon is not the city of London so we can't expect same standards.
I find it decent and much better than all the random cladding or plastic new builds, thus it's more than welcome.


----------



## london lad

Stravinsky said:


> That's the problem, since London does not have a single cluster of skyscrapers they tend to be stand out more, either positively or negatively...
> 
> If this was to be built in La Défense it could have "merged" within the wall of skyscrapers and hopefully go unnoticed... but I think it's going to stand out in Croydon
> 
> Is the design final?


But this won't be on its own. There are at least half a dozen towers in the immediate vicinity that have approved plans or plans being worked up. Croydon already has a fairly dense skyline anyway (although not many buildings are over 20 floors).


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/










Light machinery on site at Principal Place. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Midland Goods Shed* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/heritage-midland-goods-shed


Project facts


Architect: Bennetts Associates Architects

3,000m² events and educational venue

2,700m² Waitrose 'concept' supermarket

220m² cookery school

Plans for the conversion of the historic Midland Goods Shed (built 1850) have been approved by Camden Council:

- *Building Design:* Bennetts wins planning for conversion of historic King’s Cross train shed










The shed and its vicinity at present:


----------



## Birmingham

Principle Place will certainly help stretch the skyline a bit. Looks great.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Birmingham said:


> Principle Place will certainly help stretch the skyline a bit. Looks great.


I think it will be a real gem. You can tell the material quality will be top notch. Foster + Partners have become real masters of skyscraper design: they break up the mass using strong verticals to divide their towers into several thin slivers. It really makes them delicate, slender, and elegant, and it makes them soar just like the early skyscrapers in NYC.

We are lucky enough to have at least 3 F+P skyscrapers in the pipeline in London -- hopefully we'll get even more.


----------



## Bligh

Infinite Jest said:


> I think it will be a real gem. You can tell the material quality will be top notch. Foster + Partners have become real masters of skyscraper design: they break up the mass using strong verticals to divide their towers into several thin slivers. It really makes them delicate, slender, and elegant, and it makes them soar just like the early skyscrapers in NYC.
> 
> We are lucky enough to have at least 3 F+P skyscrapers in the pipeline in London -- hopefully we'll get even more.


I completely agree! The designs are outstanding and will make London into a high standard skyline. 

I'm really please that it's expanding the City Skyline somewhat. :cheers:


----------



## arthurstudent

From its official website, it says it is just a 15-storey, 600,000 sq ft office building ??


Bligh said:


> I completely agree! The designs are outstanding and will make London into a high standard skyline.
> 
> I'm really please that it's expanding the City Skyline somewhat. :cheers:


----------



## GB1

I take it principle place is preparing for construction ?.


----------



## Groningen NL

arthurstudent said:


> From its official website, it says it is just a 15-storey, 600,000 sq ft office building ??


The project consists of a low-rise and a high-rise building


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Tower* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327538

Official website: http://www.aldgatetower.net/


Aldgate Tower nearing completion. Photos by chest:


----------



## Langur

Pedro EM said:


> Other large cities like NYC and Tokyo have multiple large airports and yet could still do with more capacity. As for closure Id say Luton and Southend would be the most likely to face the axe. I too don't like Luton as an airport and only used it a couple of times in my life.


Just days ago, Luton received consent to expand from 10 million per year to 18 million per year.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-27234097


----------



## GB1

Does anyone know if there are plans to clean the BOE ?, as I walked passed it this morning and dirt on it was incredible and the same could be said about the MOD's building in Whitehall.


----------



## PortoNuts

Principal Place looks so good. :cheers2:


----------



## wjfox

*Mayor sets out plan for 22-mile ring-road tunnel under London*

Plans to transform central London with a 22-mile-long underground ring road can be revealed today.

Costing £30 billion to construct, it would remove tens of thousands of cars from the crowded streets above.

The Inner Orbital Tunnel would be one of the most ambitious infrastructure schemes ever seen in the city, with subterranean dual carriageways linking key routes, from the A40 Westway to the A12 in the east, and the A1 route north to the A2 running south.

It would mean quieter neighbourhoods and cleaner air for millions of families living in the centre and along overcrowded arteries like the South Circular.

[...]

Transport for London is working on the concept, which could avert traffic gridlock. It forecasts a 60 per cent surge in congestion in the central zone by 2031 if nothing is done, while outer areas would suffer increases in congestion of 15 to 25 per cent.

Read more: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...ile-ringroad-tunnel-under-london-9354896.html


----------



## RoosterCg




----------



## Infinite Jest

wjfox said:


>


I've been thinking about something like this for a while now, and I'm in two minds.

On the one had, London does need extra road capacity as the city's population ascends rapidly towards 10m. And we also want to narrow roads to create cycle lanes and wider pavements, as well as continue to pedestrianise certain roads around important public spaces and shopping areas -- all of which will _reduce_ road capacity.
-> So an underground tunnel like this makes sense.

On the other hand, I dislike the idea of scarring our city with 10 cavernous entrances/exits to such an underground tunnel. I think Paris has been blighted a bit by it's ugly underground roads and car parks.

Plus, £30bn is a hell of a lot of money. You could build Crossrail 3 in addition to a new outer Circle Line with that kind of money.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Exactly, with £30bn many new metro lines could be built, and they would reduce road transport demand. The Grand Paris Express project has a similar budget but it's much more effective, I think.


----------



## robhood

Stravinsky said:


> ^^ Exactly, with £30bn many new metro lines could be built, and they would reduce road transport demand. The Grand Paris Express project has a similar budget but it's much more effective, I think.


We know for you all what happen in Paris it is better than in London
you never stop trolling


----------



## gehenaus

robhood said:


> We know for you all what happen in Paris it is better than in London
> you never stop trolling


To be fair he has a point, the money could be spent elsewhere, I think I would prefer an expansion of the rail network.


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/










Closure and notice in place for the construction of Dollar Bay. The building pictured will be demolished before construction commences. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £600 million ($930m)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million










Today at the Crick Institute, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Saffron Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520683

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/croydon/saffron-square










Today at Saffron Square, which is a little past half way. Photos by csk:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/










Canaletto continues its ascent. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










Today at King's Cross, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/










Providence Tower update by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/










Baltimore Tower yesterday, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/










Construction progress at Horizons. Photo by chest:


----------



## Birmingham

GREAT UPDATES SE9 - THANKS MATE :cheers:

Can't wait for Diamond Tower - favourite proposal for London. 

How tall is Bank Street??


----------



## SE9

Cheers, 10 Bank Street will be around 160m.


----------



## GB1

Its great to see these projects get going


----------



## Boogie Woogie

SE9 said:


> *10 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459295
> 
> 
> 10 Bank Street will look a bit similar to this building on the left. Are they both designed by the same architect?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7b/World_Financial_Center.jpg
> 
> http://aefirms.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/04-world_financial_center.jpg


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


>


Gaaah!

The cladding on this is indescribably awful.



......IMO, of course.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Pink plastic cladding.


----------



## Zenith

hugh said:


> Reclad or new construction?


Obliteration.


----------



## Metro Area

Has anyone spotted the guy airguitarring on the 21st floor or thereabouts in the Horizons rendering?


----------



## Stravinsky

My argument is that no city can claim to be the most influent one in an area as large and diverse as a continent.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14


It's growing so fast. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

*And the World's best new Skyscraper is...*

*The Shard!*

Link: http://edition.cnn.com/2014/05/19/travel/skyscraper-award/



> London's The Shard has taken top honors in the annual Skyscraper Award from Hamburg-based building and construction data company Emporis. The awards, announced annually since 2000, are chosen by an "international jury of architecture experts" who select nominated buildings completed in the last year and are at least 100 meters tall, according to "aesthetic and functional design criteria," an Emporis spokesperson said in a statement.
> 
> "Construction of The Shard was complicated by the particularly tight site and therefore needed innovative planning," said Emporis.
> "This makes the result all the more impressive: a skyscraper that is recognized immediately and which is already considered London's new emblem."
> 
> "The Shard's design features angled-glass facade panels that result in changing reflected light patterns. Its facade is double-skinned and ventilated, reducing solar gain while maximizing light intake. The winter gardens, which the skyscraper provides instead of expensive corner offices, benefit from the building's natural ventilation system.
> *Architects: *Renzo Piano Building Workshop, Adamson Associates International"


Great News for The Shard and London enthusiasts alike. :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^fully deserved


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Boogie Woogie said:


> My question. How tall is the Arrowhead Quay tower and in which part of London is it going to be built?


Arrowhead Quay will be two towers of 183m and 170m, located in Canary Wharf.


----------



## lyonshall

erbse said:


> This looks just odd and totally out of touch with its built environment. Not an inspiring contrast, but a discomforting clash. Repeating the same old failures of the 1970s.
> In some modernist development area this could have looked apt, but there...


It looks much better in reality than in the pix. Locals who fiercely opposed it now tend to like it. 

It also echoes the very futurist Foxtons HQ across Parkway, so it's not as out of context as you might think. 

And, trust me, the thing it replaced was just horrible.


----------



## lyonshall

Arrowhead Quay looks magnificent. 

In other news, London has just been named the world's most important city, by PWC

http://www.cityam.com/article/1400475396/london-beats-new-york-best-city-title


----------



## lyonshall

Boogie Woogie said:


> Hi lyonshall,
> 
> Swiss Re (The Gherkin) building also won Emporis Skyscraper Award in 2003, CTBUH 10 Year Award and so many more other prizes as well.
> 
> Congratulations to the Shard, but it is not the greatest skyscraper of the 21st century.
> 
> Although it is the first supertall and also current tallest building in EU, it is not the greatest, considering the world is not only Europe.


I think it is the world's greatest, many agree. You don't, and you are entitled to your opinion.

I suggest we end the argument there!


----------



## JimB

Boogie Woogie said:


> Hi lyonshall,
> 
> Swiss Re (The Gherkin) building also won Emporis Skyscraper Award in 2003, CTBUH 10 Year Award and so many more other prizes as well.
> 
> Congratulations to the Shard, but *it is not the greatest skyscraper of the 21st century*.
> 
> Although it is the first supertall and also current tallest building in EU, it is not the greatest, considering the world is not only Europe.


Once again........in your opinion.

Clearly lyonshall doesn't share your opinion. So it's pointless to carry on arguing about it.


----------



## JimB

erbse said:


> This looks just odd and totally out of touch with its built environment. Not an inspiring contrast, but a discomforting clash. Repeating the same old failures of the 1970s.
> In some modernist development area this could have looked apt, but there...


I strongly suspect that you haven't seen in it in situ.

It works very well, as it happens. No clash.

And a vast improvement on what preceded it.


----------



## SE9

*Quay House* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702929

Official website: http://www.investinplc.com/development/coming-soon-quay-house


Project facts


Height: 233m

Floors: 67

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Developer: Investin

Plans for Quay House have been submitted to Tower Hamlets for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## lyonshall

I think many of the disagreements about the merits of new London architecture stem from varying levels of knowledge as to what went before.

Prior to the latest boom London was littered with hideous concrete slabs thrown up after the Blitz, or housing hastily erected on bomb sites. Vast areas of the city, thanks to de industrialisation and depopulation were simply wasteland.

Therefore those of us who are Londoners are perhaps more welcoming of development - any development - as we know it is an improvement (on the whole!). 

Non Londoners will only see the new buildings without that historical context, so they will be naturally more skeptical and critical. But criticism is good. Keeps London on its toes.


----------



## SE9

*London Gateway Port* | Essex

UK forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145485

Official website: http://www.londongateway.com/


Project facts


Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.5bn)

Operator: DP World

Container port: 3.5 million TEU

Logistics Park floorspace: 829,000m²

A second berth has opened at London Gateway:

- *SHD Logistics:* Second berth opens at London Gateway

- *Echo News:* London Gateway opens its second berth

- *Construction News:* Buckingham lands £26m London Gateway deal


----------



## GB1

If all these towers get built at the docklands, there gonna be over 40 towers above 100m


----------



## lyonshall

GB1 said:


> If all these towers get built at the docklands, there gonna be over 40 towers above 100m


Which is exciting - but I worry that Docklands will lack that central tower, the apex to which other, lower towers pay aesthetic obeisance. At the moment that is 1 Canada Sq - the cluster rises naturally like church spires around the central cathedral.

If there is a just a bunch of similarly sized towers then you risk a Shenzen.


----------



## GB1

lyonshall said:


> Which is exciting - but I worry that Docklands will lack that central tower, the apex to which other, lower towers pay aesthetic obeisance. At the moment that is 1 Canada Sq - the cluster rises naturally like church spires around the central cathedral.
> 
> If there is a just a bunch of similarly sized towers then you risk a Shenzen.


So you'd prefer any tower that's above 1csq to be scaled back ?


----------



## SE9

*Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251780

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/heathrow-airport-guide/terminal-5


Heathrow's Terminal 5 has been briefly rebranded "Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5" by Samsung, in an advertising campaign for their new smartphone. Every advertising space and screen in the terminal will carry Samsung Galaxy S5 advertisements, as well as smartphone stations across the terminal:

- *TIME:* Heathrow Airport Getting a ‘Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5′

- *Wall Street Journal:* Samsung to Blanket Heathrow’s Terminal 5 With Galaxy S5 Ads

- *The Times of India:* Samsung takes over Heathrow terminal to promote Galaxy S5


Heathrow's Terminal 5 handles 30 million passengers per year, and has been voted the world's best terminal for the past 3 years in a row. Samsung decline to reveal how much this advertising campaign has cost them:


----------



## SE9

*Eileen House* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.eileenhouse.co.uk/










Demolition of the old Eileen House is near complete. The tower will rise following the end of demolition work:


Eileen House demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


----------



## Stravinsky

I'm curious to know how much Samsung paid for the ads...


----------



## GB1

Is the leadenhall building complete ? And when will its occupents move in ?.


----------



## Manchester77

Stravinsky said:


> I'm curious to know how much Samsung paid for the ads...


Same every advertising space in T5 used by Samsung must've been a pretty big amount :nuts:


----------



## sk327

SE9 said:


> *Quay House* | Canary Wharf E14



Another proposal? Do we know how soon they intend to start this one if they get approval?


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5* | London Heathrow Airport
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251780
> 
> Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/heathrow-airport-guide/terminal-5
> 
> 
> Heathrow's Terminal 5 has been briefly rebranded "Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5" by Samsung, in an advertising campaign for their new smartphone. Every advertising space and screen in the terminal will carry Samsung Galaxy S5 advertisements, as well as smartphone stations across the terminal:
> 
> - *TIME:* Heathrow Airport Getting a ‘Terminal Samsung Galaxy S5′
> 
> - *Wall Street Journal:* Samsung to Blanket Heathrow’s Terminal 5 With Galaxy S5 Ads
> 
> - *The Times of India:* Samsung takes over Heathrow terminal to promote Galaxy S5
> 
> 
> Heathrow's Terminal 5 handles 30 million passengers per year, and has been voted the world's best terminal for the past 3 years in a row. Samsung decline to reveal how much this advertising campaign has cost them:


^^
WOW SAMSUNG FROM SEOUL


----------



## hugh

^ Inno, how do you feel about Park Won-Soon?


----------



## TowerMaranhão

So many sleek and elegant projects. Keep it up, London!


----------



## Boogie Woogie

London ranked as the most attractive city in the world according to French news. 

http://www.challenges.fr/economie/2...quoi-paris-recule-dans-le-classement-pwc.html


----------



## Boogie Woogie

Newcastle Guy said:


> Arrowhead Quay will be two towers of 183m and 170m, located in Canary Wharf.


Thank you for the answer. They are taller than i expected. Do you have more pictures of them with other existing buildings?


----------



## lyonshall

GB1 said:


> So you'd prefer any tower that's above 1csq to be scaled back ?


No, I'd like 1 Canada Sq to be made taller; or I'd like an alternative, taller central spire, to be built in the middle of the Canary Wharf cluster. However I know there are issues with airplanes and City airport etc

Unrelatedly: the Cheesegrater looks fab in those photos. The City is becoming beautiful. It's odd how the new grouping of skyscrapers makes Tower 42 look acceptable; when it was on its own it was dull and ugly. An unexpected effect.

We still need to demolish the Hilton and Guy's Hospital, though. Nothing will ever redeem them.


----------



## Birmingham

Love Quay Tower. Canary Wharf is going to be special. If they lift the height level and get some bigger ones there it'll be on it's own one of the best and most attractive skylines in the World. A bit like Toronto. But I agree, it needs to break that ceiling and I think developers easily would go taller if allowed. You only have to look at the number of 200m+ residentials planned for the area. Someone would go to 300m+ if they could.


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Project facts


Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Homes: 448

Phase 1 of Chelsea Barracks has been approved by Westminster Council:

- *Financial Times:* Chelsea Barracks project wins approval for first homes

- *Building Design:* Squire & Partners bags planning for Chelsea Barracks

- *Construction Enquirer:* Qataris get go-ahead for £3bn Chelsea Barracks


----------



## lyonshall

Hmm. Chelsea Barracks looks a little timid and generic.

Perhaps inevitable given its location, history and ownership.


----------



## Stravinsky

I find it very balanced and elegant, but the façade lacks a distinctive element, probably.


----------



## SE9

*Woodberry Down* | Manor House N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728859

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/finsbury-park/woodberry-down


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Fletcher Priest

Cost: £1 billion ($1.7bn)

Homes: 3,912

Plans for Woodberry Down have been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Property Week:* Mayor signs off plans for 3,000 homes at Woodberry Down

- *Costar:* Berkeley gains Woodberry Down mayoral consent

- *Planning Resource:* Johnson approves Hackney regeneration masterplan


----------



## lyonshall

Stravinsky said:


> I find it very balanced and elegant, but the façade lacks a distinctive element, probably.


Meh. For that fabulous location it needed to be beautiful. As it is, it is merely pleasant.

It looks like a new development for a fairly prosperous suburb like Mill Hill or Clapham Common.


----------



## erbse

^ They should do something about the top of Chelsea Barracks. That boxy straight stacked storey looks downright odd. With a mansard or setbacked roof, this could be a really pleasant building.


----------



## Bligh

lyonshall said:


> What did I say? - greatest skyscraper of the 21st century.
> 
> Shame about Strata.


haha you said it mate!


----------



## SE9

*Wimbledon Masterplan* | Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628237

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/about_aeltc/201304161366108904152.html


Project facts


Developer: All England Lawn Tennis Club

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Retractable roof for No. 1 Court

Completion: 2020

Revised plans as displayed in the latest round of public consultations. Exhibition material can be downloaded here.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43

Revised plans for One Nine Elms have been approved by Wandsworth Council and the Mayor of London:


----------



## GB1

^^^^ I wish they stayed with the original design with the skywalk.


----------



## lafreak84

Looking at the Wimbledon project, I can't believe that in a city where a small piece of land costs an arm and a leg they can't build a multistory parking garage, instead they waste space like that. What is the logic behind such decision?


----------



## SE9

lafreak84 said:


> Looking at the Wimbledon project, I can't believe that in a city where a small piece of land costs an arm and a leg they can't build a multistory parking garage, instead they waste space like that. What is the logic behind such decision?


For two weeks a year, that land is a temporary car park. For 50 weeks a year, it's part of Wimbledon Park and the adjoining golf club.

Better that way than building an intrusive multi-storey car park that only gets used for two weeks per year.


----------



## Bligh

Nine Elms is going to look really good... St.Georges Wharf needs a few friends..


----------



## lyonshall

Bligh said:


> Nine Elms is going to look really good... St.Georges Wharf needs a few friends..


It DESPERATELY needs friends. I wonder if it will benefit from the clustering effect that has turned Tower 42 from ugly isolate to part-of a-happy-crowd.


----------



## Boogie Woogie

OK. Is it safe to say Westfield (White City, London) will become the biggest largest urban shopping centre in Europe when it takeover the current record holder Westfield (Stratford, London) with 175,000m²?


----------



## Boogie Woogie

OK. Is it safe to say Westfield (White City, London) will become the biggest largest urban shopping centre in Europe when it takeover the current record holder Westfield (Stratford, London) with 175,000m²?


----------



## Stravinsky

The sixth largest _overall_ in Europe, according to this list.


----------



## SE9

Westfield London will become the largest mall in Europe by gross leasable area.

Mediterranean Cosmos (Thessaloniki) is listed as the largest mall in Europe in that link, but it only has a retail area of around 46,000m²


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ It's Istanbul Cevahir with 420 000 m² of total floor area, but it has actually only 110 000 m² or retail space, you're right.


----------



## PortoNuts

Metro Area said:


> Not quite sure about the Garden Bridge. My worry is that it might mess up skyline views from Waterloo Bridge. I guess it all depends on how tall it is compared to WB. That thinning of vegetation in the middle section is perhaps intended to address the issue.


It will only look good if the vegetation is going to be well looked after at all times. Otherwise yes, it'll be a mess.


----------



## Infinite Jest

The vegetation on the High Line looks great -- I think it was designed to be very low maintenance and to have a natural look. Considering the High Line is several kilometres long, and this bridge is only a few hundred metres long, I don't imagine maintaining it will be a problem.


----------



## Boogie Woogie

SE9 said:


> Westfield London will become the largest mall in Europe by gross leasable area.
> 
> Mediterranean Cosmos (Thessaloniki) is listed as the largest mall in Europe in that link, but it only has a retail area of around 46,000m²


Is Westfield (Stratford City, London) currently the largest urban shopping centre in Europe? It cost nearly $3bn and receives 47m visitors a year.


----------



## yubnub

The Garden Bridge looks great. It will improve views of the skyline as you will be able to stand on the bridge and frame the skyline between trees. Hope it gets built:cheers:


----------



## potto

whoops not sure why this ended up here


----------



## SE9

Boogie Woogie said:


> Is Westfield (Stratford City, London) currently the largest urban shopping centre in Europe? It cost nearly $3bn and receives 47m visitors a year.


Research it!


----------



## hugh

A bit sad to see the Nine Elms building go. Interesting article on Vauxhall here which also references the old cold storage building. Anyone remember that? 

http://concretebypass.blogspot.com/2010/12/vauxhall-is-funny-old-part-of-town-love.html


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ actually i remember the old cold storage building well. when we were kids we used to explore it. it was full of graffiti, vast dark and scary. The building was immense, and literally a death trap, u could fall through the floors into bottomless pits at any point, very very dangerous place for young teenagers to be. we use to like going up onto the roof to see the view from there. this was around the mid 90's just before it was demolished.


----------



## Bligh

I really think that the Garden Bridge could be a true landmark... 

I'd like to see more renders.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ I would just like to see being built


----------



## Core Rising

Plans have surfaced for Millharbour South at Canary Wharf. 

Millharbour South Block D = 166.42m AGL (166m)

Millharbour South Block C = 121.92m AGL (122m)

Millharbour South Block A = 90.12m AGL (90m)

Millharbour South Block B2 = 86.52m AGL (87m)

There will be also be plans for Millharbour East and Millharbour West, which are similar sites owned by the same developer. I would expect more of the same in due course. 



gegloma01 said:


> Planning application has been submitted for a residential-led development at 2 Millharbour, the site adjacent to Lincoln Plaza. It consists of 5 buildings. Max height is 169,30m AOD and 50 storeys.
> hamlets.gov.uk/WAM/showCaseFile.do;jsessionid=9050EA5792E02CD5426D568B22736A3A?action=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/14/01246


----------



## Core Rising

This diagram shows the scale of the developers plans for all three sites, Millharbour South, West and East. Millharbour South which you can see in my previous post would be the buildings closest to the bottom right hand corner. (Next to Lincoln Plaza, the white development on the right). 



Retro Specs said:


> And the scale of the buildings:


-EDIT-

This should help people get their bearings on the massing diagram above. Remember we only have the South site proposals so far.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Infinite Jest said:


> The vegetation on the High Line looks great -- I think it was designed to be very low maintenance and to have a natural look. Considering the High Line is several kilometres long, and this bridge is only a few hundred metres long, I don't imagine maintaining it will be a problem.


Forgive me, I have difficulty with London's street system, but what roads would be at either end of this bridge? 

Also, from the renderings, it doesn't seem like there will be much space for bike paths. It could just be renders, but I think that will be vital for the link, no? It seems like they're trying to establish a shorter path for people traveling across the Thames to whatever station is on the other side (again, sorry, I can't recall just what station that is  ).


----------



## SE9

phoenixboi08 said:


> Forgive me, I have difficulty with London's street system, but what roads would be at either end of this bridge?
> 
> Also, from the renderings, it doesn't seem like there will be much space for bike paths. It could just be renders, but I think that will be vital for the link, no? It seems like they're trying to establish a shorter path for people traveling across the Thames to whatever station is on the other side (again, sorry, I can't recall just what station that is  ).


On the southern end, it'll connect to the South Bank (pedestrian promenade). On the northern end, it'll connect on land between Victoria Embankment and Temple Place.

It's being sold as a 'leisure' and 'commuter' bridge, but its credentials as a commuting option are minimal.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crane waiting times hit six months as London market booms*
> 
> *Contractors are being asked to wait for six months for deliveries of tower cranes in London as construction in the capital continues to heat up.*
> 
> Keltbray managing director of demolition and civil engineering Paul Deacy said he had been quoted a 26-week wait for a tower crane for a London job this week.
> 
> He said that while there had been a slight lull in tenders in Q2 2014, the specialist expected a significant increase in jobs going to tender in the second half of this year.
> 
> Mr Deacy said Keltbray was encouraging clients to place orders earlier to ensure timely delivery of work and that although the firm did not need tower cranes on every job, it highlighted the pressures firms were facing in the London market.
> 
> The Deloitte London Office Crane Survey this week forecast a rise in demolition work across London that will result in a construction boom over the next few years.
> 
> Deloitte said there was around 4.5m sq ft of demolition or major strip-out works taking place in central London.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/regional/lo...don-market-booms/8662875.article#.U42VF_m-2m4


----------



## GB1

If millhabour gets built along with the other proposed and approved towers, the docklands could have a skyline like north amercian major cities. Tower Hamlets council, you know what you need to do lol.


----------



## Bligh

GB1 said:


> If millhabour gets built along with the other proposed and approved towers, the docklands could have a skyline like north amercian major cities. Tower Hamlets council, you know what you need to do lol.


haha agreed. :cheers:

Once Millhabour is built - assuming it's approved - taking a trip on the DLR will be an amazing experience on it's own. :banana:


----------



## Boogie Woogie

SE9 said:


> *Meridian Gate* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078
> 
> Official website: http://meridiangate-redevelopment.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: LBS Properties
> 
> Architect: Make Architects
> 
> Height: 180m
> 
> Floors: 50
> 
> New proposal for the Canary Wharf area:


Great skyline. In my opinion, Canary Wharf is the only European skyline that looks similar to North American ones (especially Brookfield Place, New York).


----------



## PortoNuts

*New UBS HQ*

by *potto*.


----------



## PortoNuts

*New US Embassy*

by *geogregor*.


----------



## SE9

*Ealing Broadway Station* | Ealing W5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/surface/western-section/ealing-broadway-station


Project facts


Architect: Bennetts Associates

Line: Crossrail, London Underground and Mainline services

Completion: 2019

Revised plans for Ealing Broadway Station in west London have been unveiled:

- *Building:* Crossrail unveils revised Ealing Broadway design 

- *Get West London:* 'Improved' Ealing Broadway Crossrail station designs revealed

- *Architects Journal:* Bennetts reveals ‘hugely improved’ designs for Ealing Broadway station


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Latest progress at the US Embassy:


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca

Height: 103m

Floors: 33

Plans for Stratford Central have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation:

- *Building Design:* Suttonca wins planning for £90m tower near Olympic Park

- *Construction Enquirer:* Telford Homes to start 33-storey Stratford resi tower


----------



## Manchester77

SE9 said:


> It's being sold as a 'leisure' and 'commuter' bridge, but its credentials as a commuting option are minimal.


At least it'll be more commuter than the cable car is!!


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ It's beautiful, and if it gets built, who cares about its role for commuters?  It will be used a lot as public space, I think.


----------



## Boogie Woogie

$1bn US Embassy looks very nice and i heard that it is designed to resist the nuclear attacks.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Somehow I doubt that building could resist a nuclear bomb, haha. I suppose you mean there is going to be a nuclear bunker built underneath, like there is already at Grosvenor Square.


----------



## Stravinsky

I also heard the building will host some aliens from the Roswell incident.


----------



## Boogie Woogie

Infinite Jest said:


> Somehow I doubt that building could resist a nuclear bomb, haha. I suppose you mean there is going to be a nuclear bunker built underneath, like there is already at Grosvenor Square.


Yes. That's what i meant. It is being built based on similar nuclear-proof design as it's former embassy. It will have more advanced multiple layers of protection against earthquake, nuclear, chemical and other missile attacks.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ It can still be easily destroyed by the Death Star, though.


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Project facts


Architect: Luis Vidal + Architects

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Passengers: 30 million per year

93126889


Terminal 2 has opened to the public this morning:



> *Heathrow airport's new Terminal 2 opens to passengers*
> BBC News
> 4 June 2014
> 
> Heathrow's new Terminal 2 has welcomed its first passengers, with the airport insisting it has learned lessons from the opening of Terminal 5.
> 
> The first flight, a United Airlines from Chicago, arrived at 05:49 BST.
> 
> Passengers on the first of 34 United flights scheduled for Wednesday were greeted by staff in Beefeater costumes.
> 
> The airport will open in stages to avoid the chaos in 2008 when Terminal 5 opened and staff struggled to cope with the computer and baggage systems.
> 
> The new terminal will operate at 10% of capacity on the first day and it will be some months before the other 25 airlines using Terminal 5 join United Airlines at the new building.


----------



## Bligh

T2 looks great


----------



## SE9

*West End Project* | Camden WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731321

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/westendproject


Project facts


Architect: DSDHA Architects

Cost: £26 million ($44m)

Completion: 2018

Camden Council have unveiled plans to change the traffic system and redevelop the public realm in the Tottenham Court Road area, including pedestrianising some streets:

- *Camden Council:* Camden to transform Tottenham Court Road area

- *Evening Standard:* Cars and lorries 'to be banned from Tottenham Court Road' in £25million revamp

- *Fitzrovia News:* Tottenham Court Road and Gower Street could return to two-way traffic


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Excellent improvement! I always hated the traffic in Tottenham Ct Rd and that I had to take bus from different places for different directions.

What I don't like: the "segregated" cycle lanes appear to be not really physically segregated from the road. Even though vehicles will go slower in a two-way Gower Street, that kind of barrier does not offer enough protection, in my opinion.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Boogie Woogie said:


> Yes. That's what i meant. It is being built based on similar nuclear-proof design as it's former embassy. It will have more advanced multiple layers of protection against earthquake, nuclear, chemical and other missile attacks.


Someone should tell the Americans that we don't have an earthquake problem.

Actually, what am I saying? We should tell them we have a _huge _earthquake problem so they spend more money on this insane project.


----------



## Kopacz

Blackfriars road looks really cool, but it needs only two shades of colour on the facade - those multishaded darker bricks kinda mess it up. 
Glad to see some classic architecture revival in skyscrapers anyway; can't get enough of those.


----------



## Infinite Jest

SE9 said:


> *Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1


Maccreanor Lavington Architects are real geniuses at creating very elegant buildings on tiny budgets. In my view, they are greatly under-appreciated.


----------



## SE9

Infinite Jest said:


> Maccreanor Lavington Architects are real geniuses at creating very elegant buildings on tiny budgets. In my view, they are greatly under-appreciated.


The sophisticated detail on their buildings is quite something. They get the palette of their facing brickwork just right.


----------



## PortoNuts

Love Blackfriars Road. A modern touch using brickwork.


----------



## SE9

It's slightly shorter than the previous proposal for the site, but far more refined.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Core now at level 24. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 155m

Floors: 41










Progress at the South Bank. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Earlier this evening at Greenwich Peninsula:


----------



## Bligh

I LOVE Blackfriars Rd. The brickwork is so elegant... I would like to see more brickwork done on Midrise towers. great job.


----------



## SE9

*West End Project* | Camden WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731321

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/westendproject


Project facts


Architect: DSDHA Architects

Cost: £26 million ($44m)

Completion: 2018

Public consultation on changes to streets in the Tottenham Court Road vicinity of the West End have commenced. The consultation page can be accessed here.


----------



## SE9

*Bankside Quarter* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515

Official website: http://www.ludgateandsampson.com/


Project facts


Developer: The Carlyle Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floorspace: 130,000m²

Homes: 492

The developer has appointed Knight Frank to secure a venture partner to fund the development. Construction will commence next year:

- *Bloomberg:* Carlyle Seeks Partner for Development of London Project

- *Building:* Carlyle Group seeks funder for South Bank tower cluster

- *Property Week:* Carlyle seeks partner for 1.4m sq ft Bankside scheme


----------



## Andre_Filipe

onerob said:


> From skyscrapernews.com
> 
> *New Docklands Tower Penned By Make*
> 
> Make has released their latest high-rise design for the Isle of Dogs, a 53-storey tower to stand on the Meridian Gate site at 131 Marshwall.


One of my fav proposals! Hope it gets built


----------



## SE9

*New Ludgate* | City of London EC4

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427840

Official website: http://newludgate.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Cost: £260 million ($435m)

Total floorspace: 35,000m²










Construction update, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Yesterday at the US Embassy:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51










New site hoardings up at Principal Place, following on the last update of light machinery on-site. Photos by chest:


----------



## mayflower232

SE9 is that beautiful redbrick coming town for the tower? If so what a shame. They will be destroying the very buildings that give Shoreditch its character and make it the attractive place to live it is at the moment.


----------



## ElDudarinodotcom

mayflower232 said:


> SE9 is that beautiful redbrick coming town for the tower? If so what a shame. They will be destroying the very buildings that give Shoreditch its character and make it the attractive place to live it is at the moment.


The renderings show that it is staying


----------



## Bligh

I can't wait for Bankside Quarter to start going up. Looks beautiful.


----------



## potto

mayflower232 said:


> SE9 is that beautiful redbrick coming town for the tower? If so what a shame. They will be destroying the very buildings that give Shoreditch its character and make it the attractive place to live it is at the moment.


it was the building that floored the previous development which had planned to demolish it. A local campaign managed to  get the shoreditch high street conservation area extended to include this building which sits out in the hinterlands.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Grassroots campaigns which achieve things like that are so amazing. I really ought to get off my arse and start getting involved with more things like that.


----------



## PortoNuts

*5 Broadgate - New UBS HQ*

by* chest*.


----------



## Black Cat

GB1 said:


> I passed through Whitehall, Trafalgar square and the city and a lot of buildings were covered in black soot and damage to the stone work. I just feel that we should have more pride in our appearence. Seeing that it is our capital city


The reason for London's buildings having a sooty appearance is not due to a lack of maintenance and repairs etc., but is due to air pollution, particularly from buses, taxis and trucks and their diesel fumes. London's air is way better than in the past, and this problem is lessening, thanks to clean air acts, the use of cleaner engines in vehicles, etc.

It should also be noted that London's building envelopes are built with London's polluted air in mind, and in fact are resistant in most cases to damage from air pollution, though they do get dirty. Portland stone in particular is barely eroded at all due to air pollution, hence why it is employed on many London buildings, but the cost of stone cutting and carving means only buildings with a large construction budget can use it.


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *5 Broadgate - New UBS HQ*


Posted above, but I didn't think it was worthy of more than one pic let alone a wide one.

Not the best addition to the Broadgate estate.


----------



## SE9

benchaney said:


> The goods yard looks very promising especially the new park they are creating and the shops at street level. It's good that they stuck to mainly brick given the nature of the area. Build it I say


The park space looks a great addition.


----------



## SE9

Black Cat said:


> The reason for London's buildings having a sooty appearance is not due to a lack of maintenance and repairs etc., but is due to air pollution, particularly from buses, taxis and trucks and their diesel fumes. London's air is way better than in the past, and this problem is lessening, thanks to clean air acts, the use of cleaner engines in vehicles, etc.
> 
> It should also be noted that London's building envelopes are built with London's polluted air in mind, and in fact are resistant in most cases to damage from air pollution, though they do get dirty. Portland stone in particular is barely eroded at all due to air pollution, hence why it is employed on many London buildings, but the cost of stone cutting and carving means only buildings with a large construction budget can use it.


I pass Whitehall fairly regularly, considering that it's an important vehicular route for West End bound people from inner south London, and I don't recall a Whitehall building looking worse for wear. This is the norm:


Whitehall by rsinghabout, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Richard Rogers

Height: 225m

Floors: 48

New world headquarters of Aon and Amlin

Photos taken this week by chest. Follow the Leadenhall Building on twitter for more updates: @LeadenhallBding


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Core now at level 27. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant and Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113026237

Official website: http://www.elephantandcastle.org.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300

Developer: Lend Lease

Main architect: MAKE Architects

90965995



















Demolition ongoing this week at the Heygate Estate, making way for Elephant Park:


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm glad that terrible estate is going down.


----------



## SE9

*Terminal 2* | London Heathrow Airport

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403697

Official website: http://www.heathrowairport.com/abou.../improving-heathrow/heathrow's-new-terminal-2


Project facts


Architect: Luis Vidal + Architects

Airlines: Star Alliance members

Cost: £2.5 billion ($4bn)

Passengers: 30 million per year

Terminal 2 opened successfully, with the first flight a United Airlines service from Chicago:


----------



## Manchester77

*S Stock have begun operating to Ealing Broadway*
Friday the 13th of June marked the beginning of S7 operation on the district main line. The working is a special training path like the runs done on the south side of the circle from Olympia to Barking earlier this year.
1st day of S stock passenger operation to Ealing Broadway by LRO_1, on Flickr

1st day of S stock passenger operation to Ealing Broadway by LRO_1, on Flickr

1st day of S stock passenger service to Ealing Broadway by LRO_1, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

That terminal is pure class. :cheers2:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

It's in the new Tom Cruise film _Edge of Tomorrow_ and I've had more than one person tell me they thought it was CGI.

It's almost impossibly big.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43











Site demolition works under way at the One Nine Elms site. Photo by Retro Specs:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










Glazing has started at the Tate. Photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Cost: £450 million ($760m)

Homes: 737










Construction under way at Nine Elms Point. Photos by Retro Specs:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










Demolition of the first chimney is imminent. To raise awareness, a large banner has been placed on the western side of the power station:



> *Chimneys Rebuild Programme: Temporary Information Banner installed on Power Station*
> Battersea Power Station
> June 2014
> 
> Battersea Power Station Development Company (“BPSDC”), on behalf of the shareholders, is pleased to confirm that work has started to install a temporary public information banner on the western side of the Power Station to increase awareness of the imminent chimney replacement programme which will safeguard them for future generations.
> 
> The temporary banner, which is over 100m in length and 20m tall, explains that the iconic chimneys are to be rebuilt and seeks to reassure people that the new chimneys will be visually identical to the chimneys when they were first built, via a ‘Spot The Difference’ message and image.
> 
> Visible from Chelsea Bridge and the railway line in and out of Victoria Station, the banner will be in place until at least the autumn of 2014 to encourage the public to find out more information on the history of the chimneys; the reason for undertaking the rebuild; and detail on the works by directing people to: www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/chimneys


----------



## PortoNuts

:drool:


----------



## GB1

Any news on the demo at 52 lime street aka the scalpel project ?.


----------



## Stravinsky

Why destroying and building them again?


----------



## SE9

10 Upper Bank Street has been purchased by insurer China Life for $1.4 billion:



> *China Buys Canary Wharf Group's Skyscraper for £795m*
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/china-buys-canary-wharf-groups-skyscraper-795m-1453531
> 
> China has snapped up one of London's most iconic skyscrapers for £795m from the Canary Wharf Group.
> 
> CWG confirmed in a statement to IBTimes UK that the money from the sale of 10 Upper Bank Street to the Asian government-back insurer China Life will help it pay down its debt and generate around £40m (€50m, $68m) in cash every year for the group until 2019.
> 
> "This is the first transaction of its kind for China Life and it's great that we have now established an important future relationship with one of the world's leading companies on this matter," said John Garwood, company secretary of Songbird Estates, which is CWG's parent holding firm, to IBTimes UK.
> 
> "It's been in discussion for the past few months but it is premature to say that there are any other deals happening."
> 
> Garwood added that the sale would change the loan-to-value on its portfolio to 58% from 63% and help refinance its debt.
> 
> CWG is an integrated property development, investment and management group of companies and focuses on the design, construction, leasing and management of Grade A office space and high-quality retail and leisure facilities in central London.
> 
> CWG has been responsible for regenerating derelict wharves in the capital into one of the world's most famous business and shopping districts, with the construction of 16 million square feet of office space, which is occupied by over 100,000 people.
> 
> Following the sale of 10 Upper Bank Street, China Life will own 70% of the building while Qatar Holdings will retain 20% and CWG 10%. Qatar is a shareholder in Songbird Estates.
> 
> Currently, the building generates £44.4m in rent a year and is leased, at the moment, by law firm Clifford Chance.
> 
> "Not only does this deal forge a strong relationship with China but it also extends our existing relationship with Qatar too," added Garwood, when IBTimes UK asked about whether there were more major property deals in the works.
> 
> "However, while we are only looking to sell the Northern Trust building at the moment, we are always open to finding the right price for the right asset value on the property.


----------



## SE9

A bus stop made from 100,000 lego bricks has been unveiled outside Hamley's toy store on Regent Street:


----------



## SE9

Early plans for the £80 million redevelopment of the Leegate Centre in Lee, south London: http://www.leegate-regeneration.co.uk/


----------



## SE9

*London retail space to 'radically increase' in decade of development*



> http://www.drapersonline.com/insigh...e-of-development/5061369.article#.U6aLu6j1uUc
> 
> London is set to benefit from a decade of development that will add some 10 million sq ft of retail space to the capital, a new report has said.
> 
> The Midsummer Retail Report, which is published by commercial property agency Colliers International each year and presents a snapshot of the retail market, predicts a major expansion of the capital’s shopping space and a shift away from high streets towards shopping malls.
> 
> Commenting on the report, Paul Souber, Colliers International head of Central London retail agency, said: “Historically, London’s shopping scene has been focused on its established shopping streets and locales rather than large malls, but more recently this orientation has changed with the advent of Westfield London and Westfield Stratford.


----------



## SE9

*Vodafone plans to move Silicon Valley innovation centre to London*



> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6211db96-eb12-11e3-9c8b-00144feabdc0.html#axzz35Hvb4Ne1
> 
> Vodafone will move its product innovation and development team out of Silicon Valley to establish a centre in London, reversing the long-term migration of technology talent and ideas to the West Coast hub.
> 
> European politicians have warned about the damaging effects of losing skills and experience as technology companies either move to the Silicon Valley to benefit from more readily available pools of funding, or are acquired by larger US rivals.
> 
> However, Vodafone said that its so-called “xone” hub would benefit from the technology skills and talent in the UK and Europe and bring the research and development operations closer to customers in Europe, Africa and India.
> 
> The team will move from an existing base in Silicon Valley to London later this year. The office will be responsible for the development and incubation of emerging technologies and mobile apps, and will include about 20 engineers, technical architects and designers. Vodafone plans to expand the xone team in London.


----------



## SE9

*Renaissance* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H454601-Renaissance/


Project facts


Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Assael Architecture

Homes: 457


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($420m)

Homes: 800










Construction now under way at Lewisham Gateway:


Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Millbank SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Homes: 113










Riverwalk starting to rise. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










Yesterday at King's Cross:


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator

SE9 said:


>


Brilliant, but looks painful to sit on! :lol:


----------



## SE9

It's doable


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37

83579146

Progress at One The Elephant:


One The Elephant - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


One The Elephant - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Black Cat

@SE9: I like how your second image gives the appearance that the classical style portico of the Metropolitan Tabernacle appears to be the grand entrance to the rising residential tower!


----------



## PortoNuts

One The Elephant is simply brilliant. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 155m

Floors: 41










Last weekend at the South Bank Tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










Tate Modern extension close to topping out:


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail

Completion: 2018



















On site at Canary Wharf:


----------



## Bligh

Lego Bus Stop....... amazing. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I think I've started following this thread after any potential debate on the Tate Modern extension, what's the consensus here (or the different views) on it?


----------



## stinkysteel

I think the tate moderns extention is generally liked. I love the shape and that its in brick, its a monumental building! Neo bank side behind slightly detracts from the view of it from certain angles though.. imo.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Stravinsky said:


> However, cities like Toulouse succesfully do something pretty specific (i.e. aerospace) and attract many people in the field (also quite a lot of international students thanks to courses exclusively in English). Cities like Manchester and Birmingham could (and should) do something that London currently doesn't.


Manchester has a massive student population. And is one of the most prominent centres for technology research in Europe. Because of this it has a much younger population than London (the youngest of any city in the UK). It's also the most racially and ethnically diverse city outside the capital, with a disproportionately large LGBT community and nearly a quarter of people identifying as non-religious.

As a result, it's economy is the fastest growing in the UK and it's population experienced the third fastest growth of any city in the British Isles during the last census band. It has the tallest buildings outside of London, with a genuine skyscraper skyline that few others have achieved. It's everything you want a 21st century city to be. It's a city for the people on the internet. The young, fashionable and well-educated generation 2.0 who dictate the cultural zeitgeist of the entire western world.

Manchester is positioning itself as the most left-wing city in the country: smart, innovative, accepting and diverse. A Labour stronghold with fiercely progressive attitudes towards race, religion and sexuality. Building for 2050 not 1950; with the Graphene Institute and Media City and all that international award winning jazz. It's doing this because it can. Because it started so small, and it didn't have any baggage.

London has always been a diverse city. But it has also been hamstrung - as all major cities are - by a conservative core being backed into a corner. Look at Westminster and all the new projects it opposes on an almost daily basis. Or the difficulties in getting any new housing built. Or the runway situation or the _Mayor_, for Christ's sake. Manchester doesn't have any of that bullshit. It has other bullshit, but 21st century bullshit. That's preferable, in my mind.

You say Manchester has to do something London isn't. Well, it's not only doing something that London isn't, it's doing something that London _couldn't_, even if it wanted to.

Look, I'm a Londoner. But I've noticed it among colleagues and myself. Eyes starting to look north with a hint of envy. There's a lot of crap in London that I wish we could get rid of. Crap _they _don't have in the first place. If nothing else, that's a freedom to choose that London doesn't have. London has to evolve, it can't reinvent itself like Manchester has.


----------



## JimB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Manchester has a massive student population. And is one of the most prominent centres for technology research in Europe. Because of this it has a much younger population than London (the youngest of any city in the UK). It's also the most racially and ethnically diverse city outside the capital, with a disproportionately large LGBT community and nearly a quarter of people identifying as non-religious.
> 
> As a result, it's economy is the fastest growing in the UK and it's population experienced the third fastest growth of any city in the British Isles during the last census band. It has the tallest buildings outside of London, with a genuine skyscraper skyline that few others have achieved. It's everything you want a 21st century city to be. It's a city for the people on the internet. The young, fashionable and well-educated generation 2.0 who dictate the cultural zeitgeist of the entire western world.
> 
> Manchester is positioning itself as the most left-wing city in the country: smart, innovative, accepting and diverse. A Labour stronghold with fiercely progressive attitudes towards race, religion and sexuality. Building for 2050 not 1950; with the Graphene Institute and Media City and all that international award winning jazz. It's doing this because it can. Because it started so small, and it didn't have any baggage.
> 
> London has always been a diverse city. But it has also been hamstrung - as all major cities are - by a conservative core being backed into a corner. Look at Westminster and all the new projects it opposes on an almost daily basis. Or the difficulties in getting any new housing built. Or the runway situation or the _Mayor_, for Christ's sake. Manchester doesn't have any of that bullshit. It has other bullshit, but 21st century bullshit. That's preferable, in my mind.
> 
> You say Manchester has to do something London isn't. Well, it's not only doing something that London isn't, it's doing something that London _couldn't_, even if it wanted to.
> 
> Look, I'm a Londoner. But I've noticed it among colleagues and myself. Eyes starting to look north with a hint of envy. There's a lot of crap in London that I wish we could get rid of. Crap _they _don't have in the first place. If nothing else, that's a freedom to choose that London doesn't have. London has to evolve, it can't reinvent itself like Manchester has.


Nice speech. But I think you're in the wrong thread. Not to mention that a lot of your points are debatable at best.


----------



## Stravinsky

That's a good answer. What I meant, and I probably expressed in a rather subtle way, is that, internationally, Manchester does not have that prominent cultural image that London has.

What you have written about is not really well known to the outside world, especially considering the amount of marketing we all constantly get about London.


----------



## Birmingham

Very debatable. One. Birmingham demographics actually place it as the youngest city in Europe doesn't it? Maybe Manchester has moved continents. ;-) ... Anyway, it's been a while since we've seen a biggie proposed in London. It's overdue like Yellowstone.


----------



## Phaleo

Stratford Plaza..love the cladding


----------



## SE9

*Thames Gateway Bridge* | Gallions Read - Thamesmead

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735830

Official website: http://www.londonchamber.co.uk/lcc_public/article.asp?aid=6524


Project facts


Architect: HOK Network

Design consultant: Arup

Cost: £600 million ($1bn)

Designs commissioned by the London Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) for a Thames Gateway Bridge have been unveiled:

- *BBC News:* East London's £600m bridge designs unveiled 

- *The Guardian:* Bridge East London: could Eastenders finally get this 'crucial missing link'?[

- *Evening Standard:* Revealed: £600m plan for new bicycle friendly bridge across the Thames in east London


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower currently at level 29 of 44. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Richard Rogers

Height: 225m

Floors: 48

New world headquarters of Aon and Amlin

Yesterday at the Leadenhall Building, photos by lumberjack:


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Thames Gateway Bridge* | Gallions Read - Thamesmead
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735830
> 
> Official website: http://www.londonchamber.co.uk/lcc_public/article.asp?aid=6524
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Architect: HOK Network
> 
> Design consultant: Arup
> 
> Cost: £600 million ($1bn)
> 
> Designs commissioned by the London Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI) for a Thames Gateway Bridge have been unveiled:
> 
> - *BBC News:* East London's £600m bridge designs unveiled
> 
> - *The Guardian:* Bridge East London: could Eastenders finally get this 'crucial missing link'?[
> 
> - *Evening Standard:* Revealed: £600m plan for new bicycle friendly bridge across the Thames in east London


I realise that, because of shipping and greater width of the river, this bridge has to be higher and generally bigger than the central or west London bridges, but I would have preferred it if HOK had made at least some effort to give this bridge some specific, London character rather than merely being a generic, modern bridge that could just as easily be over a forth in Scotland or on an autoroute in France.

Poor effort on their part, IMO.


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Peninsula Tower and the Intercontinental Hotel project viewed from across the Thames:


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> Fortunately, it's more than likely that there will be a design competition for the scheme in due course.


That's good news! As that design really isn't anything special... I feel that this bridge should be iconic and not just merely blend in.


----------



## UK86

More good news for the film industry as another big studio expands! 

http://www.comingsoon.net/news/movienews.php?id=120083


----------



## JamieUK

Bligh said:


> That's good news! As that design really isn't anything special... I feel that this bridge should be iconic and not just merely blend in.


I think bridges often offer the best views and so a good pedestrian part of the bridge would be good.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I'm amazed someone hasn't proposed an old-style London bridge project with houses and overhanging structures all along. Except, you know, a shopping mall or something.


----------



## TurboB

Looks like London has huge construction boom. Awesome projects! :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SomeKindOfBug said:


> I'm amazed someone hasn't proposed an old-style London bridge project with houses and overhanging structures all along. Except, you know, a shopping mall or something.


Westfield London Bridge East - ugh, don't give them ideas :lol:


----------



## SE9

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders

Architect: Shedkm

Cost: £500 million ($860m)

Homes: 625

Office space: 22,000m²

Construction on phase 1 of Ruskin Square will begin imminently, following the appointment of Migard as main contractor:

- *Construction Enquirer:* Midgard wins phase one of £500m Croydon Gateway

- *Croydon Guardian:* Construction to start on long-awaited £500m 'Croydon gateway' Ruskin Square development


----------



## Core Rising

Demolition work has started on Block D of the Morello development in Croydon. 60 apartments have already been sold. 


Morello Tower
Croydon CR9

*Height*: 171m | 76m | 53m | 35m | *Floors*: 54 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Menta

*Links:* London forum thread


Demolition underway on the first phase, with 60 apartments already sold. 


The tallest building will be residential


The 76m building will be a hotel 


The 53m building will be offices 


*Current status:* Approved

The main tower, along with a smaller 180 bed hotel tower and office tower which is also part of the development.










The first phase (35m) called Cherry Orchard Gardens:











Morello view by corerising, on Flickr

Morello view 3 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello view 2 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Roof by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Office by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Hotel by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Hotel ground level by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Hotel 2 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Hotel & Office by corerising, on Flickr


Morello ground level by corerising, on Flickr


Morello ground level view by corerising, on Flickr


Morello ground level view 2 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello facade by corerising, on Flickr


Morello facade 2 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Croydon by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Croydon skyline by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Croydon skyline 2 by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Croydon Canary Wharf view by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Block view by corerising, on Flickr


Morello Block D cladding by corerising, on Flickr


Croydon London view by corerising, on Flickr


Cherry Orchard Gardens by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Infinite Jest

Some curious architecture there. It will definitely make the area instantly recognisable. I think Block B is a weak point in the group of buildings, though.


----------



## Black Cat

JimB said:


> I realise that, because of shipping and greater width of the river, this bridge has to be higher and generally bigger than the central or west London bridges, but I would have preferred it if HOK had made at least some effort to give this bridge some specific, London character rather than merely being a generic, modern bridge that could just as easily be over a forth in Scotland or on an autoroute in France.
> 
> Poor effort on their part, IMO.


Obviously, a bridge at this location needs to allow large ships to pass below, and not be high to impact flight paths to the Docklands airport, and London would like a landmark solution rather than a standard highway bridge type design as shown. Perhaps the solution may lie in a helix-structure type bridge as constructed in Singapore - though the scale would need to be significantly larger.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Helix_Bridge


----------



## JimB

virtuesoft said:


> With regard to the East London river crossings. The situation is so bad at the moment that they should be building the Silvertown tunnel, Gallions Reach bridge, and the Belvedere bridge. We'll probably only get the Silvertown tunnel and that'll take a decade to come. The situation is beyond a joke for East London residents.


I could be wrong but I get the sense from your final sentence that you are nursing something of a grievance about east London being treated unfairly by comparison to west London?

If so, you ought to be aware that the main reason for the lack of crossings over the Thames, east of Tower Bridge isn't because of any bias in favour of the west. It's simply because there is a major port (once the largest and busiest in the world) on the Thames, east of Tower Bridge. And even Tower Bridge was designed as a bascule bridge in order to allow the passage of bigger ships to and from London's original port - the Pool of London.


----------



## virtuesoft

JimB said:


> I could be wrong but I get the sense from your final sentence that you are nursing something of a grievance about east London being treated unfairly by comparison to west London?
> 
> If so, you ought to be aware that the main reason for the lack of crossings over the Thames, east of Tower Bridge isn't because of any bias in favour of the west. It's simply because there is a major port (once the largest and busiest in the world) on the Thames, east of Tower Bridge. And even Tower Bridge was designed as a bascule bridge in order to allow the passage of bigger ships to and from London's original port - the Pool of London.


Not really. I grew up in West London so I don't resent it. I have simply spent many, many hours stuck in traffic at the Blackwall Tunnel and I'm fed up with it. The solution is simple but nobody wants to do anything about it. The bridges can easily be built high enough to allow ships to pass under.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Tunnel Lightwall* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Architect: Allies & Morrisson

Technical delivery: The Light Lab

Length: 90m

The new LED lightwall tunnel at King's Cross, linking One Pancras Square with King's Cross St Pancras Underground Station:


----------



## Bligh

Wow, that Tunnell is lovely! How pleasant...

Reminds me a little bit of a Tunnell/Room in Milan Malpensa Airport.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very nice


----------



## erbse

n0varikur said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the Crystal Palace reconstruction?


I'm curious as well! Any news?


----------



## SE9

Six architects have been shortlisted by the Zhongrong Group to design the Crystal Palace project: Zaha Hadid, Anish Kapoor, Nicholas Grimshaw, David Chipperfield, Marks Barfield and Rogers Stirk Harbour & Partners.

The winner is to be announced.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.9bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










Photos at King's Cross by Chikupakas:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Peninsula Tower and the Intercontinental Hotel project viewed from the top of the O2:


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Floors: 35










Construction update by forumer chest:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28










Cladding brackets appearing on Canaletto. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Montcalm Signature Tower* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445920

Official website: http://www.themontcalm.com/


Project facts


Developer: Endora

Architect: Squire and Partners

Floors: 24

Cladding installation ongoing, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Rising core of the new US Embassy. Photos by stevekeiretsu:


US Embassy rising by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Embassy Gardens / US Embassy construction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition work ongoing at Market Towers, to make way for One Nine Elms. Photos by stevekeiretsu:


Wandsworth Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vauxhall Bus Station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

Del.


----------



## Black Cat

SE9 said:


> Six architects have been shortlisted by the Zhongrong Group to design the Crystal Palace project: Zaha Hadid, Anish Kapoor, Nicholas Grimshaw, David Chipperfield, Marks Barfield and Rogers Stirk Harbour & Partners.
> 
> The winner is to be announced.


This sounds like there will be some very interesting proposals, though all of these firms are known for their leading contemporary designs and are not known for doing heritage type work, which is what has been outlined for the Crystal Palace project, at least from an exterior perspective. 

No-one is expecting a true replica, the key to the project is really a financially viable proposal - functionally - which is publicly accessible, a highly accurate looking exterior reconstruction of the former crystal palace, and its relationship to the park - which ought to reinstate the immediate terraces and fountains in some grand park form.


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Street* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618322

Official website: http://www.66-chilternstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 15

Homes: 55



















Preparatory works for the demolition of 66 Chiltern Street have commenced. The proposal above will replace the current building on site. Photo by koolduct:


----------



## PortoNuts

The embassy is going to be so massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bidders day for £55m west London estate rebuild*
> 
> *Housing association Affinity Sutton is planning a contractors’ day ahead of inviting bids to rebuild a major housing estate in Ealing.*
> 
> The plan to regenerate Ealing’s Dean Gardens Estate, known locally as Sherwood Close, will involve demolition of existing estates and delivering 300 new homes including affordable housing and market sale.
> 
> Work on the £55m build is expected to start in April next year and run through to summer 2020.
> 
> Built in the 1960s the estate currently provides 209 mainly one and two bedroom flats which are poorly laid out and despite the close proximity to Ealing Broadway offer few links between the estate and the wider area.
> 
> The new proposals will seek to create a more sustainable neighbourhood with new affordable and private homes within a well laid out landscape and with better access and links to the Broadway and wider community.
> 
> The contractor afternoon event will be held on 18 July at 14:30 pm to brief interested parties on the redevelopment of Sherwood Close and to answer any queries on design, procurement and programme.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/07/11/bidders-day-for-55m-west-london-estate-rebuild/


----------



## hateman

Is there any news concerning Audley Square House?

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f11e42aa-f4d6-11e0-a286-00144feab49a.html#axzz37HWSdcY3


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

great new updates. I check here every week one time
This thread remains as one of the most awsome presented in SSC :applause:


----------



## benchaney

Have to agree with you there, Its one of my most visited webpages  London really does have an amazing variety of design projects. Is there a London design thread as it would be interesting to discuss all design projects (Architecture, Fashion, Graphics, Product design etc.) ^^


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Revolutionising London Bridge in nine far-from-easy steps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Costain, HyderWSP and Grimshaw Architects are re-assigning platforms, renovating old elements and creating new ones in a nine-stage transformation of one of London’s busiest hubs.*
> 
> With the first new tracks at London Bridge Station now in use, the extent of its ambitious and complex redevelopment scheme is becoming apparent.
> 
> The project brief was to safely change from six through and nine terminus platforms, to nine through and six terminus, without causing major disruption to passengers – and create a world-class station and concourse in the process.
> 
> London Bridge Station is one of the capital’s most heavily used interchanges. It is the hub for overground services from across the South-east and a major interchange for London Underground services travelling north-south and east-west.
> 
> *In with the new, upgrading the old*
> 
> The new concourse at street level will be larger than the playing surface at Wembley. The 15 platforms – each 300 m long – will include full-length canopies to protect passengers from inclement weather.
> 
> Outside the new concourse, where the original Victorian arches supporting the railway are demolished, the existing infrastructure is being reused, adapted and renovated to meet the demands of a modern railway station.
> 
> Added to this, the project was not to exceed the existing footprint, resulting in the need to operate solely within the space between St Thomas Street and Tooley Street.
> 
> At every level, London Bridge Station is a complex project. To deliver it, Network Rail brought together parties that include Costain, the HyderWSP JV and Grimshaw Architects to work in a co-located office, in close collaboration.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/innovation/...s-and-innovation&contentID=10791#.U8KpSvldUwA


----------



## SE9

benchaney said:


> Have to agree with you there, Its one of my most visited webpages  London really does have an amazing variety of design projects. Is there a London design thread as it would be interesting to discuss all design projects (Architecture, Fashion, Graphics, Product design etc.) ^^


You can start one in the Speakers Corner section of the London forum


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £15 billion ($25bn)

Stations: 34

Route length: 136km










Construction of new Crossrail stations has passed the halfway stage. The stations will commence operation in 2018:

- *Crossrail:* Construction of new Crossrail stations hits halfway mark

- *City A.M:* Stations along Crossrail built

- *Construction Enquirer:* Crossrail station build passes halfway milestone


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440547

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/buses


TfL Bus Network


Routes: 673

Fleet: 8,000

Stops: 19,000

Daily ridership: 6 million

Buses in London have gone cashless, no longer accepting cash fares. All fares are paid by Oyster Card, contactless bank card or prepaid ticket:

- *The Guardian:* London buses go cashless

- *The Independent:* London buses go cash-free

- *BBC News:* Transport for London makes capital's buses cash-free


----------



## SE9

*New Ludgate* | City of London EC4

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427840

Official website: http://newludgate.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Cost: £260 million ($435m)

Total floorspace: 35,000m²










Cladding installation ongoing at New Ludgate. Photos by Chikupakas:


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.6bn)

Floorspace: 1,057,000 ft²



















Construction progress at Victoria. Photo by Chikupakas:


----------



## SE9

*World Conservation and Exhibitions Centre* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=840186

Official website: https://www.britishmuseum.org/about_us/the_museums_story/new_centre.aspx


Project facts


Developer: The British Museum

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Cost: £135 million ($230m)

Floorspace: 18,000m²

The World Conservation and Exhibitions Centre of the British Museum is complete:

- *NDTV:* British Museum Unveils World Conservation Centre

- *Shanghai Daily:* British Museum unveils World Conservation and Exhibition Centre

- *The Guardian:* British Museum's £135m extension for care and collection of world treasures


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower from a passing DLR train. Photo by chest:


----------



## CocoMay

have Battersea project started ?.


----------



## SE9

CocoMay said:


> have Battersea project started ?.


Yes, last year.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Cladding has commenced at Providence Tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Core now rising at Horizons. Photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Providence Tower looks really good.


----------



## Bligh

WOW! I'm really impressed by the speed that the Providence Tower is going up by... Looks awesome!


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Cost: £500 million ($800m)

Architect: Norman Foster

Line: Crossrail

Completion: 2018



















Canary Wharf update by potto:


----------



## Karl1587

Will the eagle on the current US Embassy be incorporated into the new US Embassy? or will they keep that there and do a new one? I haven't seen the plans so thought i'd just hrow this out there..?


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Plaza* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratfordplaza/


Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill

Floors: 26 

Homes: 198










Update by potto:


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> SE9, when is the Lime Street Tower due for completion at this rate?


Q2 2017, ready for W.R. Berkley to move in as their European headquarters (and lease out the rest).


----------



## PortoNuts

JamieUK said:


> Full 3D finally added to Google Maps.


:applause:


----------



## Manchester77

*MTR win Crossrail concession contract*
https://www.tfl.gov.uk/info-for/med...uly/tfl-announces-mtr-to-run-crossrail-servic


> The £1.4 billion contract will be for eight years with an option to extend to ten years. MTR will be a key partner in delivering the new Crossrail services connecting Reading and Heathrow in the west with Shenfield and Abbey Wood in the east.





> MTR is expected to employ around 1,100 staff with up to 850 new posts, creating many hundreds of jobs for local people. This will include almost 400 drivers and over 50 apprenticeships for people from communities along the route.


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> Full 3D finally added to Google Maps.



Finally. Took them a while!


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> SE9, when is the Lime Street Tower due for completion at this rate?


Mid 2017


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower today. Photos by Tbeam and opayek:


----------



## BrickellResidence

wow Canary Wharf is getting denser


----------



## JimB

brickellresidence said:


> wow Canary Wharf is getting denser


.....and will become significantly more so over the coming years if Wood Wharf and other developments proceed as planned.

Only thing is, because of London City airport, it won't get much taller.


----------



## Ivanator

JimB said:


> .....and will become significantly more so over the coming years if Wood Wharf and other developments proceed as planned.
> 
> Only thing is, because of London City airport, it won't get much taller.


Unless the whole Thames Estuary Hub gets the go ahead... then they could be built somewhat taller. Won't be for a while though even if it does happen, and so for now as you say we'll see it get denser but not taller.


----------



## Bligh

Awesome picture of CW. The Baltimore Tower is going to be an excellent addition for the skyline - especially in the above picture of CW. I love it.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula Central East* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon Development

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 990

Retail space: 2,100m²

Plans for Greenwich Peninsula Central East have been submitted to Greenwich Council for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*12-20 Wyvil Road* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1704373

Official website: http://www.12-20wyvilroad.com/


Project facts


Developer: K2 Property and Network Rail

Architect: Davy Smith Architects

Height: 114

Floors: 35

Plans for 12-20 Wyvil Road have been submitted to Lambeth Council for approval. The planning application will be available online soon.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Ivanator said:


> Unless the whole Thames Estuary Hub gets the go ahead... then they could be built somewhat taller. Won't be for a while though even if it does happen, and so for now as you say we'll see it get denser but not taller.


Even if the Thames Estuary project didn't happen - and I strongly believe it will, as do a lot of people - LCY isn't going to last much longer on its own merits anyway, regardless of whether a new airport takes business away.

We're already reaching a tipping point where the value of the land beneath the runway is worth more than the income from flights landing at the airport. And with a huge amount of new business going to the south west, to Battersea and the Embassy area, Heathrow is going to be taking a lot of the people that would have normally flown into LCY anyway. Crossrail and the rest of it will only deepen the issue.

If I was a betting man, I'd wager on there being 250m+ projects already in the pipeline anticipating an LCY closure in the next decade.

By the time Canary Wharf needs taller buildings, it'll have taller buildings. 10-20 years I expect.


----------



## SE9

*40 Marsh Wall* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Developer: Commander Estates

Architect: Buj Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










A piling rig is now on site, with pile reinforcement cages being assembled. Update from Tbeam:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 155m

Floors: 41

South Bank Tower viewed from Westminster, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Tower Hamlets E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres

Plans for Wood Wharf have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council:

- *Financial Times:* Canary Wharf project gets planning go-ahead

- *Construction Enquirer:* Go-ahead for 4.9m sq ft extension to Canary Wharf

- *Bloomberg:* Canary Wharf Wins Approval for London Wood Wharf Project


----------



## RoosterCg

^^...30 new buildings!!!

Now we just have to hope the zombie apocalypse holds off long enough to see them all get built.


----------



## Bligh

12-20 Wyvil Road looks lovely. I'd love to see that be approved and built. Nine Elms is going to be so splendid. 

The Marsh Wall Tower will be an excellent addition to CW.


----------



## Bligh

AMAZING news with Wood Wharf!!


----------



## GB1

Great news about wood wharf, this along with the diamond tower etc at the south side of canary wharf. The skyline is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Bligh

GB1 said:


> Great news about wood wharf, this along with the diamond tower etc at the south side of canary wharf. The skyline is gonna be awesome.


Definitely! :cheers::banana:


----------



## Q.E

Electrical storm over Canary Wharf by Geijutsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

^ that is one of the greatest pictures of CW I have ever seen. Brilliant. 

That view will be immense once the Baltimore Tower is completed.


----------



## PortoNuts

That looks so cool.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

JimB said:


> .....and will become significantly more so over the coming years if Wood Wharf and other developments proceed as planned.
> 
> Only thing is, because of London City airport, it won't get much taller.


Doesn't need height that much - monumentality can come from the architectural design alone.


----------



## Birmingham

With the Helix towers now due to start early next year how many towers will Canary Wharf have U/C in 2015? Must be close to around a dozen??


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Kier replaces BAM on £46m London schools build*
> 
> *Kier has been chosen to build five London schools which were taken back from original winner BAM.*
> 
> BAM was removed from the London 2 batch of schools in May after failing to agree costs with the Education Funding Agency.
> 
> Kier will now build the five schools which are due for completion by the end of 2017.
> 
> A DfE spokesperson said: “We are working with Kier on the rebuilding of five schools in the London 2 batch.
> 
> “All are on course to be completed by the end of 2017.”
> 
> Wates has also won an £80m batch of Priority School Building Programme schools in east London.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/07/23/kier-replaces-bam-on-46m-london-schools-build/


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Creek* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981984

Official website: http://www.chelseacreek.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Squire and Partners

Homes: 475

Site area: 7.5 acres










The tower element of Chelsea Creek is now rising. Photos by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SE9

*Lillie Square* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.lilliesquare.com/


Project facts


Developer: CapCo

Architect: Paul Davis and Partners

Homes: 808

Site area: 7.4 acres










Site preparation under way at Lillie Square, the first stage of the £8 billion regeneration of Earls Court. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower today, its form starting to emerge. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*ABP* | Royal Albert Dock E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350521

Official website: http://abp-london.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Asian Business Port

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £1 billion ($1.7bn)

Floorspace: 450,000m²

Site area: 35 acres

The Asian Business Port project has been approved by Newham Council. The business district will serve as the hub of European or international operations for several Chinese firms:

- *International Business Times:* £1bn Asian Business District Given Planning Permission Nod for London's Docklands Area

- *Newham Recorder:* Royal Albert Dock business district proposals approved

- *Financial Times:* £1bn docklands plan receives go ahead


----------



## SE9

*Brent Cross Cricklewood* | Cricklewood NW2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971398

Official website: http://www.brentcrosscricklewood.com/


Project facts


Developer: Hammerson and Standard Life

Architect: Allies + Morrison

Cost: £4 billion ($7.7bn)

Homes: 7,500

Retail space: 111,000m²

Office space: 457,000m²

Plans for Brent Cross Cricklewood have been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Costar:* Hammerson/Standard Life get Brent Cross consent

- *Property Week:* Brent Cross Cricklewood shopping centre revamp finalised

- *Kilburn Times:* Mayor of London approves as £4bn Brent Cross Cricklewood development is given green light


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I am really starting to get lost with all these projects in London :lol:

There is constantly something new coming out.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($850m)

Completion: 2018



















At the new elevated walkway between Canary Wharf Crossrail station and North Colonnade. Photos by woodgnome:


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Hammerson and Ballymore

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £800 million ($1.4bn)

Homes: 1,400

Office space: 46,450m²

Retail space: 16,720m²

Plans for The Goodsyard London have been submitted for approval:



> *£800m overhaul of Shoreditch site will be done sensitively, says Hammerson boss*
> Evening Standard
> 24 July 2014
> 
> Plans for the £800 million overhaul of one of the capital’s largest derelict sites in Shoreditch will be “sensitive” to the local area, the chief executive of co-developer Hammerson insisted today.
> 
> Hammerson and Ballymore submitted plans to Tower Hamlets and Hackney councils this week for redevelopment of the historic Bishopsgate goods yard into flats, offices and shops.
> 
> The yard — left derelict by a fire 50 years ago — includes the listed Braithwaite Viaduct, one of the oldest railway structures in the world, which will be incorporated into the development.
> 
> Chief executive David Atkins pledged the scheme — which will feature up to 1500 homes, shops, offices and a new urban park near Shoreditch High Street Tube station — will be a “real addition to the London landscape”.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## Core Rising

Birmingham said:


> With the Helix towers now due to start early next year how many towers will Canary Wharf have U/C in 2015? Must be close to around a dozen??


An optimistic prediction for Canary Wharf construction in 2015:

*Most likely to be under construction:*

Diamond Tower: 220m

Wood Wharf A1: 204m (unlikely to be at superstructure phase, but basement works).

Wood Wharf A3: 150m (unlikely to be at superstructure phase, but basement works).

Baltimore Tower: 150m (nearing completion)

Providence Tower: 136m (nearing completion)

Helix Tower B: 127m

40 Marsh Wall: 124m

Dollar Bay Tower 109m

Helix Tower A: 108m

Horizons: 81m

*Good Chance for construction in 2015:*

Arrowhead Quay tower 1: 183m (Developer making noises about starting this one up).

Arrowhead Quay tower 2: 170m (Developer making noises about starting this one up).

10 Bank Street: C. 140m - 186m (Developer already clearing the site and making noises about construction starting soon despite detailed plans yet to be submitted.)

One Bank Street: C. 140m - 186m (Developer already clearing the site and making noises about construction starting soon despite detailed plans yet to be submitted. *Less likely to start up next year than 10 Bank Street*)

*Long shots for construction in 2015:*

Hertsmere Tower: 237m (yet to go into planning, but has the backing of the Chinese Greenland group)

Riverside South 1: 236m (More likely to start up in 2016)

City Pride: 233m

Riverside South 2: 189m (More likely to start up in 2016)

Plenty more towers could start up in 2015. Here's hoping for more good news before the end of the year.


----------



## Metro Area

That first pic of the Asian Business Port waterfront is promising with its restrained linearity. Has a northern European feel to it, I'm thinking Hamburg or Copenhagen or Stockholm.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Metro Area said:


> That first pic of the Asian Business Port waterfront is promising with its restrained linearity. Has a northern European feel to it, I'm thinking Hamburg or Copenhagen or Stockholm.


I know what you mean . And actually that pic is kind of astonishing: it could almost be a picture of the "main drag" riverfront of a moderately sized city, in itself. Whereas in reality it's only a new bit stuck on and the actual main CBD is a few miles west, tiny in the background -- oh no, wait, that's just the _old_ new bit stuck on, and the actual main City is a few miles further west still. And the _other_ main City of the city is a few miles further west of _that_.

Even after a decade it constantly amazes me quite how big london is :lol:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

SE9 said:


>


It is good to see that they will incorporate the architectural structure of the oil railway into the new project. :cheers:


----------



## Metro Area

stevekeiretsu said:


> I know what you mean . And actually that pic is kind of astonishing: it could almost be a picture of the "main drag" riverfront of a moderately sized city, in itself. Whereas in reality it's only a new bit stuck on and the actual main CBD is a few miles west, tiny in the background -- oh no, wait, that's just the _old_ new bit stuck on, and the actual main City is a few miles further west still. And the _other_ main City of the city is a few miles further west of _that_.
> 
> Even after a decade it constantly amazes me quite how big london is :lol:


Exactly what I thought while watching the ABP video at some point: the West End is beyond the City cluster there in the background, but beyond that are places like Kensington and Notting Hill, and Brixton or Hampstead off-map, and miles and miles of suburbs all around. And in front of all this, an elegant future waterfront that is not even on the river itself but on an old harbour basin.


----------



## Core Rising

I had a go at plotting all the potential projects in Canary Wharf since someone was asking. This includes everything planned on the original estate, and even projects such as 50 Marsh Wall, Thames Quay and Millharbour North and South, none of which have made it past the drawing board yet. I would have included a Key, but it wouldn't be legible on the image. 


CW plots by corerising, on Flickr

I might have even missed a few projects.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Core Rising said:


> I had a go at plotting all the potential projects in Canary Wharf since someone was asking. This includes everything planned on the original estate, and even projects such as 50 Marsh Wall, Thames Quay and Millharbour North and South, none of which have made it past the drawing board yet. I would have included a Key, but it wouldn't be legible on the image.
> 
> I might have even missed a few projects.


Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SE9

Nice work Core Rising!

It'll be some cluster from this side of town.


----------



## Core Rising

Yeah, the number of projects planned is incredible. 

There are three plots that could see new towers in the future that I didn't include. 225 Marsh wall, Project Skylines and the Cuba Street Towers, all of which I think have been rejected by Tower Hamlets in recent years, and will no doubt see new proposals for those sites in due course.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

erbse said:


> Are Londoners really making the Isle of Dogs-Canary Wharf distinction?


Yes. Canary Wharf is a metonym at this point. Nobody in London confuses the two.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower on Saturday, photo by Chris London:


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










Construction has started at Hoola:


Tidal basin tavern site by unravelled, on Flickr


Tidal basin tavern site by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition work ongoing at Market Towers to make way for One Nine Elms. Photo by CML on flickr:


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> Are Londoners really making the Isle of Dogs-Canary Wharf distinction?
> 
> 
> :? wtf.


I think most people would just call it The Docklands.


----------



## Bligh

*Unusual Concept Tower for London:*

*This Conceptual Skyscraper Rises Like A Giant Coil*


Link: http://io9.com/this-conceptual-skyscraper-rises-like-a-giant-coil-1611037376

A very Unsual Concept Design for London whereby the construction method is a little unorthodox. 

The concept and idea behind it seems brilliant - especially in terms of natural light. But the design is not so good... 

Let me know what you guys think! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

Impressive atrium


----------



## SE9

*5 Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/five-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 5 Pancras Square, London N1C

Developer: Camden Council

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 14,000m²

5 Pancras Square is now complete and open to the public. The building is the new headquarters of Camden Council, hosting public leisure facilities and community services (pools, library, gym, customer access centre etc) for residents of Camden:


----------



## Elster

Buildings under 20 floors except very few won't survive the changing of our universe, we should save the resources for buildings above 20 floors that'll be the new order.


----------



## SE9

Plenty places in London where a building under 20 storeys will suffice.


----------



## SE9

*Fitzroy Place* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522120

Official website: http://www.fitzroyplace.com/


Address


Address: 19-21 Mortimer Street, London W1

Developer: Exemplar Properties

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Office space: 28,800m²

Homes: 235

Fitzroy Place nearing completion in central London. Photos by DarJoLe:


----------



## Core Rising

Bligh said:


> I think most people would just call it The Docklands.


The Docklands refers to a far wider area, stretching from Canary Wharf all the way past City Airport.


----------



## Groningen NL

Some pics from 5 Pancras Square almost look like renders, love it


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($420m)

Homes: 800










Groundworks ongoing this week at Lewisham Gateway:


----------



## SE9

*Custom House Station* | Custom House E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/custom-house/


Project facts


Address: Custom House, Victoria Dock Road, London E16

Lines: Crossrail and DLR

Cost: £35 million ($59m)










Progress at the new Custom House station:


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($850m)



















More from Canary Wharf:


Canary Wharf Crossrail station by unravelled, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail station by unravelled, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail station by unravelled, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Crossrail station by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## wjfox

*Gherkin skyscraper put up for sale*

London's Gherkin skyscraper has been put up for sale, with interest expected from Chinese, other Asian, and US buyers, estate agency Savills has said.

The City of London tower is expected to fetch offers in the region of £650m, the firm said.

Savills and Deloitte Real Estate have been jointly instructed to sell 30 St Mary Axe, which is the building's formal title.

The skyscraper was placed in receivership in April.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-28539286


----------



## Bligh

CW Station looks incredible.


----------



## Black Cat

Core Rising said:


> The Docklands refers to a far wider area, stretching from Canary Wharf all the way past City Airport.


The "Docklands" extend westward as far as Tower Bridge, and some may consider that the term could extend up to London Bridge. All along both sides of the river as far as London Bridge were docks which were functioning up till 1968 when the closures began.


----------



## Atmosphere

SE9 said:


> *Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf Crossrail station by unravelled, on Flickr


This photo could just have come from the new star wars movie set. Amazing.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Atmosphere said:


> This photo could just have come from the new star wars movie set. Amazing.


The renders of the new Battersea development are so Star Warsy that I remember people actually saying they were genuine concepts for Ep7.

It's like, I can't think of another city right now doing that kind of futuristic streetscape thing. Maybe because we don't have a lot of tall buildings, all that architectural talent has been put to use making everything from 1-20 storeys incredible.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> CW Station looks incredible.


Never thought it would turn out so good for real.


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Never thought it would turn out so good for real.


Definitely. This has come out to be one of the best projects in London right now... its absolutely gorgeous and like the gents above said - its incredibly futuristic without looking tacky or cheap. Amazing. :cheers:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

CW station will look even better when the large project to its north gets underway. At the moment, it's sorta sticking out from the cluster, but when those other towers go up it will be nestled right in the middle.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Definitely. This has come out to be one of the best projects in London right now... its absolutely gorgeous and like the gents above said - its incredibly futuristic without looking tacky or cheap. Amazing. :cheers:


I hope there will be other stations to surprise us.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula Regeneration* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($8.5bn)

Homes: 10,000

Site area: 190 acres

Aerial shots of construction at Greenwich Peninsula:

92147268

The section currently under construction:


----------



## SE9

*North Wharf Gardens* | Paddington Basin W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316953

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Developer: Taylor Wimpey

Architect: Assael Architecture

Cost: £70 million ($120m)

Homes: 150

Site area: 3.7 acres

North Wharf Gardens, phase 2 of the £300m Paddington redevelopment, has been approved by Westminster Council:

- *Property Week:* Green light for £300m Paddington scheme

- *Assael:* Westminster give the ‘green light’ for North Wharf Gardens in Paddington

- *Property Mall:* North Wharf Gardens - London, Plans approved for site two of £300m Paddington masterplan 

96645735


----------



## SE9

*Diamond Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










The Diamond Tower site yesterday, excavation ongoing. Photos by Union Man:


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwith...ities/Future-Developments/25-Churchill-Place/


Project facts


Address: 25 Churchill Place, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 124m

Floors: 23

Close to full completion. Photos by Union Man:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Peninsula Tower and the Intercontinental Hotel project continue their ascent. Photo by Union Man:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core of Baltimore Tower (left) viewed from the Emirates Air Line cable car. Photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower making its mark on the local skyline, photos by Union Man:


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 5 Broadgate, London EC2

Developer: British Land

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²

New UBS London headquarters










Cladding installation ongoing, photos by gravesVpelli:


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

Developer: Hammerson and Ballymore

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £800 million ($1.4bn)

Homes: 1,400

Office space: 46,450m²

Retail space: 16,720m²

Models of the recently proposed Goodsyard project. Photos by local TheHeroFactor:


----------



## SE9

*Helix London* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548133

Official website: http://www.essentialliving.uk.com/developments/helix/


Project facts


Address: 2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 127m and 108m

Floors: 35 and 29

A revised planning application with minor amendments to the scheme has been submitted to Tower Hamlets Council for approval. Construction should follow:


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($850m)



















Shots of the station yesterday by Union Man:


----------



## JimB

Thanks, as ever, SE9. Great updates.


----------



## Bligh

Wow... amazing updates - thanks SE9. 

That development in Shoreditch looks quite interesting!


----------



## PortoNuts

Helix London :cheers2:


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Helix London :cheers2:


Agreed. The redesign is brilliant. Looks a lot more like a London standard design. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

*Canary Wharf could open shops 24hrs a Day:*

Link: http://www.retailgazette.co.uk/articles/11313-canary-wharf-could-open-shops-for-24-hours-a-day



> Shops and bars in Canary Wharf could be opened for 24 hours a day in response to round the clock tube services to be rolled out next year.
> Camille Waxer, Canary Wharf’s chief administrative officer told Retail Gazette that Transport for London’s changes could alter its opening hours significantly.
> 
> “It will certainly make us consider 24 hour trading for future retailing at Canary Wharf”, she said. Its bar offering, which currently closes at midnight, allows customers enough time to catch the last tube home before it closes.
> 
> She added: “It will definitely provide an opportunity for more people to visit Canary Wharf with the extended hours so in theory it should result in additional sales.”
> 
> High streets and shopping centres have struggled in the face of strong competition from online retailers which allow consumers to order products at any time. Retailers such as Next and Asda now give consumers same day delivery for less than the price of a return tube ticket in London.
> Canary Wharf currently has over 300 shops and bars and over the past 20 years has grown from a derelict Docklands brownfield site to a financial and increasingly retail-centred hub.
> 
> The ‘Night Tube’ will serve Canary Wharf’s Jubilee line and other major lines from 2015 while click and collect lockers could be rolled out to the station soon.
> 
> Canary Wharf contains around 14,000,000 sq ft of office and retail space, of which around 7,900,000 sq ft is owned by Canary Wharf Group.


In light of the station being 24hr, shops are probably thinking about the future Crossrail project as well. Either way, CW is becoming a more *cultural* part of London. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Union Man

A good initiative! I often meet friends at Smollensky's bar at Reuters Plaza for a late night drink, however, shutting at 12 can be a nuisance especially if your staying near the vicinity of Canary Wharf and don't wish to travel to the West End. The 24hr weekend underground service can't come sooner enough.


----------



## SE9

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders

Architect: Shedkm

Cost: £500 million ($860m)

Homes: 625

Office space: 22,000m²




























Construction starting at Ruskin Square. Photo by csk:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 155m

Floors: 41

Nearing full height at the South Bank Tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Rising core of the new US Embassy. Photos by Union Man:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Update by Union Man:


----------



## PortoNuts

Stunning updates. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail 2, underground ring road and estuary airport top Boris's list for London*
> 
> *Mayor of London Boris Johnson has launched a consultation on a long-term infrastructure plan for London that could cost £1.3tn to 2050.*
> 
> Further Crossrail projects, an underground ring road and a four-runway hub in the Thames estuary are among the infrastructure projects the draft London Infrastructure Plan 2050 says are necessary.
> 
> It says Crossrail 2 must be approved and that a series of new river crossings are needed to allow the capital to continue to operate efficiently and successfully.
> 
> The plan also calls for a short-term investment of £210m on electricity substations and the formulation of a long-term plan to use energy more efficiently.
> 
> Arup estimated that the total investment in London’s infrastructure between 2016 and 2050 could amount to £1.3tn.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...rastructure-plan/8666656.article#.U95WPfldUwA


----------



## Black Cat

Boris Johnson may be launching a consultation exercise for his pet megaprojects for London, but its challenging to see if any of these projects really will be supported by central government, whoever is in power. Of all these projects, I would assume Crossrail 2 in some form will happen, perhaps in the 2030s once the national HST project is largely complete.


----------



## PortoNuts

Black Cat said:


> Boris Johnson may be launching a consultation exercise for his pet megaprojects for London, but its challenging to see if any of these projects really will be supported by central government, whoever is in power. Of all these projects, I would assume Crossrail 2 in some form will happen, perhaps in the 2030s once the national HST project is largely complete.


I think the most unlikely is the Thames hub airport. The ring road might be possible because London needs to improve its motorway infrastructure.


----------



## Smarty

I can't see the ring road happening. You only have to look at the history of the south circular to see what'll happen.


----------



## PortoNuts

Smarty said:


> I can't see the ring road happening. You only have to look at the history of the south circular to see what'll happen.


Those were different times.


----------



## Stravinsky

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.cnplus.co.uk/news/sector...rastructure-plan/8666656.article#.U95WPfldUwA


Estimations up to 2050? :lol:

They have to be really lucky to guess that. No one in 1914 knew what the world was going to become in 1950.

Anyway, Crossrail is the only realistic project, in my opinion. The other ones are too expensive.


----------



## Union Man

Stravinsky said:


> Estimations up to 2050? :lol:
> 
> They have to be really lucky to guess that. No one in 1914 knew what the world was going to become in 1950.
> 
> Anyway, Crossrail is the only realistic project, in my opinion. The other ones are too expensive.


Would be very naïve not to calculate estimates for the future, to better adapt a fast changing city for many scenarios. Plus 2050 is 36 years away, putting it like that shows in the grand scheme of things it is not that far away.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Stravinsky said:


> Estimations up to 2050? :lol:
> 
> They have to be really lucky to guess that. No one in 1914 knew what the world was going to become in 1950.
> 
> Anyway, Crossrail is the only realistic project, in my opinion. The other ones are too expensive.


Expanding Heathrow and/or Gatwick is going to get an insane amount of pushback from locals. It always has and always will.

Nobody lives in the Thames Estuary. There are no back yards for the NIMBYs to protect. That alone makes the Estuary nonsense feasible in my mind.

Never calculate the likelihood of a government project based on cost. Always base it on political ramifications. Are we in trying financial times? Absolutely. But we're also one of the wealthiest countries on Earth and that means our government really does have 30 billion to blow on some Boris Johnson vanity project.

The sad truth is there were a shitload of people against HS2. Locals and interested parties. And the thing is still going to get built. Imagine how easy it will be to push some mega airport through the system if closing/scaling down Heathrow is part of the package. Along with thousands of new homes and businesses etc.

Plus, anything in the estuary, even a massively scaled back single or double runway airport, is going to accelerate the closure of London City, which frees up literally billions of valuable central London real estate and appeases prestige developers desperate to break the flight ceiling in Canary Wharf.

I'm not saying it's a dead cert. I don't even think it is odds on likely. I'm just saying, expense is way way down on the checklist of things that need to get done for these megaprojects to receive the go-ahead.

Which is to say nothing of the support a lot of them would have. An inner city ring road is probably favoured by a majority of Londoners, especially if some east-London river crossings get packaged in as some sort of 'city infrastructure scheme', which I can see them doing.

Plus, I know plenty of people for whom an expanded Heathrow would be a massive grievance. If that's the preferred alternative to an Estuary thing, then it's going to be the hardest project to get approved since ever.


----------



## virtuesoft

It's interesting that Imperial College will build a residential tower, with a significant number of units being rented at cheap rates to their research scientists. It's a great idea that may become more common if house prices keep rising in London.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Projects like this will actually work to lower prices in London, cumulatively of course, over many years.

London has insane prices because it has one of the worst ratios of supply and demand among Alpha world cities. It has twice as much brownsite/PDL land as New York, three times as much as Tokyo and Paris. And the amount allocated for housing is lower than all of them (something like 10% last time I checked).

But it's ranked as a more desirable, profitable, and economically important city than all of them.

So it's not so much a case of build more affordable houses, it's a case of build more _anything_. We should be championing projects that utilize derelict land, no matter what they're using it for, because London has so much of it. Wasted land in London is driving up costs to unsustainable levels. Space is it a premium, offices are built where houses could be. So it's harder to push through new housing projects because so many businesses have a claim to the land because they don't want to build on derelict sites. Compared to Manchester or Birmingham or Glasgow, London is utilizing the land it has extremely poorly.


----------



## PortoNuts

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b6317348-1c96-11e4-98d8-00144feabdc0.html#axzz39khidTQg


Excellent. :cheers:


----------



## wjfox




----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Any news regarding the Garden Bridge project?


----------



## PortoNuts

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> Any news regarding the Garden Bridge project?


Has it already been approved?


----------



## Union Man

*Dollar Bay Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424&page=7

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Dollar Bay, London, E14

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvi

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










White sheet of death, demolition ongoing. Photo by Core Rising:

DPP_0098 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133&page=36

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m/67m 

Floors: 51/17 fl



















Site prep ongoing. Photo by Core Rising:

DPP_0061 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Diamond Tower* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Excavation ongoing. Photos by Core Rising:

DPP_0081 by corerising, on Flickr

DPP_0082 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower continuing to ascend to full height, photos by Core Rising:


DPP_0075 by corerising, on Flickr

DPP_0070 by corerising, on Flickr

Providence Tower U/C by corerising, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Union Man

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core nearly reaching full height, with floor plates catching up. Photos by Core Rising:

DPP_0095 by corerising, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The view from the observatory is going to be ridiculous in a decade or two.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> The view from the observatory is going to be ridiculous in a decade or two.


Definitely.... The Baltimore Tower will have a great impression from the Greenwhich view :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

SomeKindOfBug said:


> The view from the observatory is going to be ridiculous in a decade or two.


Yes, it's going to be stunning.


----------



## potto

I'm looking forward to climbing the substantial hill in my zimmer frame and when finally reach the top to loudly exclaim "that is ridiculous!"


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Norway’s Wealth Fund Buys $576 Million of Mayfair Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Norway’s sovereign wealth fund, the world’s largest, bought a stake in an estate in London’s Mayfair district for 343 million pounds ($576 million), expanding its property holdings in the UK capital.*
> 
> The fund bought a 57.8 percent share in the 4-acre (1.6-hectare) Pollen Estate between Regent Street and Bond Street from the Church Commissioners for England, Oslo-based Norges Bank Investment Management said today. Separately, the Crown Estate acquired a 6.4 percent stake for 38 million pounds.
> 
> In 2010, the Norwegian fund agreed to buy a $772 million stake in Regent Street from the Crown Estate. The Pollen Estate’s 43 properties include office and retail space on Savile Row, famous for its tailors, and Cork Street. The buildings will continue to be managed by the trustee company.
> 
> The yield on the purchase is probably about 2.5 percent, which “underscores the premium buyers are willing to pay to get critical mass in key UK markets,” Mike Prew, an analyst at Jefferies Group LLC, said by e-mail. The yield is the rent expressed as a percentage of the purchase price.
> 
> The UK Secretary of Defence-Greenwich Hospital also owns 10 percent of the Pollen Estate, while the Pollen family holds 25.8 percent. The estate was established in 1622 with 35 acres of land including what is now Great Marlborough Street and Hanover Street in Mayfair.
> 
> *Global Strategy*
> 
> “The purchase is according to the fund’s strategy to build a global, but concentrated, real estate portfolio,” Thomas Sevang, a spokesman for NBIM, said in an e-mail. “Our strategy is to focus our investments on a limited number of large global cities, where we invest in core retail and office properties.”
> 
> Norway’s $890 billion wealth fund formed a real estate group last month to speed up its property investments and is seeking to invest almost $10 billion annually over the next three years. The fund owns properties on Times Square in New York and the avenue des Champs-Elysees in Paris, as well as in Boston, San Francisco and Zurich.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...ys-576-million-stake-in-london-s-mayfair.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London office market recovery lifts Morgan Sindall’s order book*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction group Morgan Sindall said yesterday a pick-up in the London office market has helped to boost the value of its order book, despite reported a decline in first-half profits.*
> 
> The company, which builds houses, refurbishes offices and carries out redevelopment projects, said its forward order book rose by 14 per cent to £2.7bn in the six months to 30 June compared with the same time last year.
> 
> The rise in value was driven by a 57 per cent jump at its Fit Out business, after winning a £30m refurbishment project for the Canadian High Commission and securing a contract with KPMG to fit out 215,000 sq ft of offices in Canary Wharf.
> 
> Adjusted pre-tax profits fell eight per cent in the period to £14.2m from £15.4m last year, which it blamed on lower profit from the sale of investments. However the company said it was still on track to meet full-year expectations.
> 
> Its Urban Regeneration also improved, with operating profits rising to £3.5m compared with £0.4m in the first half of last year.


http://www.cityam.com/1407197784/london-office-market-recovery-lifts-morgan-sindall-s-order-book


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bodies, bombs and bureaucracy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CROSSRAIL, a new underground railway line, is the main engineering marvel near Tottenham Court Road station in London. Few passers-by realise that another immensely complex construction project is under way nearby. *
> 
> At Rathbone Place, an old postal sorting office is being demolished to make way for a new block of offices and apartments. The entire building must be removed through one narrow exit onto busy Oxford Street. Beneath the site lies a disused underground railway once run by Royal Mail, which must not be disturbed. Even as your correspondent visits, the developer, Great Portland Estates, discovers an ancient electricity cable buried under the foundations.
> 
> Much of central London is being knocked down and rebuilt. Some 7m square feet of office space is due to be added this year—the most since 2003. Relative to the existing stock, more offices are going up in the capital than in any western European or North American city. Yet building offices (and homes) near the middle of the capital is shockingly expensive. Even before the cost of land is considered, it costs roughly a fifth more than erecting similar stuff in New York or Hong Kong, according to Turner and Townsend, a consultancy firm. The challenges at Rathbone Place help to explain why.
> 
> London’s history throws up many problems. Unexploded bombs dropped by the Luftwaffe still turn up surprisingly often, as do interesting medieval bodies. The opening of Bloomberg’s new headquarters in the City was held up by the discovery of thousands of Roman artefacts, including a rare phallic good-luck charm. London’s underground networks—including the Tube, but also sewers, various government tunnels and oddities such as the Royal Mail railway—must be negotiated.
> 
> ...


http://www.economist.com/news/brita...y-so-difficult-and-expensive-bodies-bombs-and


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail could run to Hertfordshire*
> 
> *The £14.8 billion cross-London Crossrail scheme could be extended to Hertfordshire, Patrick McLoughlin, the Transport Secretary, has announced.*
> 
> If the plan goes ahead, there will be Crossrail links, providing faster commuter services, to the Hertfordshire stations of Tring, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhampstead and Watford Junction as well as to Harrow & Wealdstone in north west London.
> 
> The existing Crossrail, due to be fully operational by 2019, will see fast trains running from as far west as Reading in Berkshire through central London to as far east as Shenfield in Essex.
> 
> Mr McLoughlin made his extension announcement as he addressed Crossrail workers at Farringdon station in London. He said: "We are looking at proposals to extend Crossrail services even further by opening a new route to key destinations in Hertfordshire.
> 
> "The plan would provide flexibility and reliability while we build HS2 into (London's) Euston (station). It would make it easier to get on with the massive job of rebuilding the station so it matches the amazing standard of (London's)King's Cross and St Pancras - because everyone who uses Euston now knows it isn't up to scratch.
> 
> "It would be a huge boost to Crossrail and London commuters. We're going to examine, right away, how we can run extra services direct into the city and through to Canary Wharf from key stations like Tring, Hemel Hempstead, Harrow and Watford - without the frustrating need to change at Euston."
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...110/Crossrail-could-run-to-Hertfordshire.html


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Crossrail's going to be one those American bills of congress, where it keeps getting amendments attached to it because the central project is so necessary and is definitely getting pushed through, that you might as well keep adding shit to it that you want finished because the whole thing is so expensive already the excess won't be noticed.

Plus, the way Crossrail keeps being used as some massive linkup project makes me think the Tories in some sinister, smoky backroom of Parliament, are already drawing up plans for the Estuary airport, and are banking on a HS2/Crossrail/Airport route being beneficial to the North. Tories like megaprojects like that. It's a way to spend money without it actually being spent. Pure political profit. Madness, of course. But the kind of obscene infrastructure scheme that all governments under pressure throughout all of human history have adopted.


----------



## Manchester77

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Crossrail's going to be one those American bills of congress, where it keeps getting amendments attached to it because the central project is so necessary and is definitely getting pushed through, that you might as well keep adding shit to it that you want finished because the whole thing is so expensive already the excess won't be noticed.
> 
> Plus, the way Crossrail keeps being used as some massive linkup project makes me think the Tories in some sinister, smoky backroom of Parliament, are already drawing up plans for the Estuary airport, and are banking on a HS2/Crossrail/Airport route being beneficial to the North. Tories like megaprojects like that. It's a way to spend money without it actually being spent. Pure political profit. Madness, of course. But the kind of obscene infrastructure scheme that all governments under pressure throughout all of human history have adopted.


We've had two extensions to Crossrail seriously considered, reading and onto the WCML. Only Reading has been approved and that's because of the amount of provision left for it in the rebuilding of Reading. The project is running under budget and on time so I'm not too sure where you've got that idea from. 

HS2 actually is beneficial to the north because it will mean freight and passenger traffic will actually be able to be added to the WCML in the 2030s rather than slow it down because the line would be at capacity.


----------



## GB1

Any news on the pinnacle and 110 bishops gate ?.


----------



## Bligh

GB1 said:


> Any news on the pinnacle and 110 bishops gate ?.


I was around the site last week just exploring... I don't _think_ there was any site activity there. There was a lot of workers around the area but I think they were just working on The Leadenhall Building. 

I really do hope that we get some news on The Pinnacle soon... it would just look so amazing in The City.


----------



## GB1

I'm sure, I read an article a few months ago on here. Stating that it was going to resume this summer but yet again. We have been let down.


----------



## Bligh

GB1 said:


> I'm sure, I read an article a few months ago on here. Stating that it was going to resume this summer but yet again. We have been let down.


Yeah.... I'm afraid so man.... hno:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Manchester77 said:


> We've had two extensions to Crossrail seriously considered, reading and onto the WCML. Only Reading has been approved and that's because of the amount of provision left for it in the rebuilding of Reading. The project is running under budget and on time so I'm not too sure where you've got that idea from.
> 
> HS2 actually is beneficial to the north because it will mean freight and passenger traffic will actually be able to be added to the WCML in the 2030s rather than slow it down because the line would be at capacity.


Im a strong supporter of HS2 and Crossrail. But a lot of things are being hung from Crossrail and it's a worrying expansion of the original scheme. I think at least one phase should be finished and ran for a while before we start talking about expansions.

The Estuary Airport is a whole other matter. I think it's a fool's errand.

Plus, on all three of these projects, I like to imagine there's some John Hammon guy in an office somewhere saying 'we spared no expense'.

Yeah, that's right John. But when the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down the pirates don't eat the tourists.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Galliford Try to start £141m London Royal Docks scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Developer Notting Hill Housing has signed up Galliford Try Partnerships to deliver the first phase of a major housing scheme at east London’s historic Royal Docks.*
> 
> Phase one of the £141m the Great Eastern Quay project will include construction of 350 one to four bedroom homes, nearly half of which will be affordable housing.
> 
> The design of the new housing will reflect existing dockside buildings and see a 100-year-old impounded pumping station preserved onsite.
> 
> The completed project include 819 new homes, riverside restaurants and bars and retail and business space.
> 
> The project marks the largest single contract for Notting Hill Housing.
> 
> The Royal Docks collectively form the largest enclosed docks in the world with a water area of nearly 250 acres.
> 
> GEQ represents a major step in the wider regeneration and growth of the Royal Docks, which has been identified by London’s Mayor as the capital’s next business district and is set for over 9,000 new homes by 2027.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-try-to-start-141m-london-royal-docks-scheme/


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

What is the threshold to be defined as 'affordable housing'?


----------



## RoosterCg

SomeKindOfBug said:


> What is the threshold to be defined as 'affordable housing'?


If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## Bligh

Inside the Cheesegrater - Video // The Leadenhall Building: 

Link: http://www.theguardian.com/business...fice-evolution-lloyds-leadenhall-cheesegrater

Absolutely brilliant video by The Guardian about London's latest addition. Great insight into the interior of the tower. 

Certainly one of the greatest designed towers of the decade - internationally. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## hugh

Beautiful building. Cheers for posting.


----------



## GB1

Is SE9 on holiday or something as this forum is dead quiet ?.


----------



## Tellvis

GB1 said:


> Is SE9 on holiday or something as this forum is dead quiet ?.


Geezer certainly deserves a break....


----------



## metroranger

SomeKindOfBug said:


> What is the threshold to be defined as 'affordable housing'?


Well as mortgages have been limited to 4.5 times your salary.
4.5 x the average salary £22k = 99k, so no affordable housing for anyone with an average salary or below in London. Any other definition is hyperbole.


----------



## Bligh

hugh said:


> Beautiful building. Cheers for posting.


No worries mate. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Tours of Canary Wharf's new Crossrail Station Announced: 

Link: http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co....y_wharf_crossrail_station_announced_1_3724493



> If you’ve ever wanted to see behind the scenes at the Crossrail works, the doors are being thrown open for one weekend
> 
> As part of the Open House London weekend on September 20 and 21, members of the public can enjoy tours of three of the network’s sites, including the new Canary Wharf station.
> Built in a former dock, visitors can see the new ticket hall and platforms which will pass thousands of people every day when it opens in 2018.
> There will also be the chance to see the retail development and roof garden above the station, which are due to be completed next year.
> Farringdon Station and Moorgate construction sites will also be open to the public as part of the weekend, which will see more than 800 buildings and sites open for public viewing.
> 
> Crossrail tours can be booked via eventbrite.co.uk from September 1.


Great news for Train and Crossrail enthusiasts - not forgetting Photographers too! Beautiful bit of design and engineering. 

Will any be attending?


----------



## JamieUK

I spotted this news article. Seems like a good idea?

http://www.theweek.co.uk/uk-news/59985/thames-baths-plan-for-wild-swimming-in-central-london


----------



## Black Cat

Floating pools in the Thames gets a thumbs up from me - London has few good recreational pools and good sites are not always available. By all means begin with one such pool though ultimately I'd suggest building a series of them which could be anchored at a points along the Thames.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I don't know if being that close to the Thames is a good plan. I mean, there are days where you can practically walk across the river on a thin crust of slime and effluence. Do I really want to be swimming that close to that level of mess?

Point of fact: the disgusting nature of the Thames actually makes up a part of my national pride. I think all great civilizations have to have their own horrendous cesspool right in the middle of their capital. It's a rite of passage.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I was under the impression the Thames is actually quite clean.


----------



## Smarty

SE9 said:


> *Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14
> ]


I missed the name change. I thought the station was going to be called Isle of Dogs but I'm pleased it's changed its name to Canary Wharf.


----------



## Quicksilver

Beauty of London is actually lies not only in high rise or multi billion projects dotted all over around the city but also in smaller schemes which are popping out everywhere around this enormous city due to unprecedented level of constructions probably not seen in Europe since of end of WWII. It's truly one and only city like this.

Here are some of less known completed projects taken from here (some of them are 5-7 years old but not shown here before): 

Angel Waterside
2001 - 2008
N1 8GB










Artesian House
2001 - 2007
SE1 3GF










Arundel Square
2002 - 2010
N7 8AP




























Crown Wharf 2
2005 - 2007
E3 2PF




























Crystal Wharf
N1 8GH




























Durand Close
2001 - 2017
SM1










Packington Estate
2006 - 2015
N1 7UD





































Roden Court
2005 - 2012
N6 5EF



















Micawber Street
2007 - 2014
Micawber Street
N1 7EQ





































Grahame Park
2002 - 2020
NW9 5XA




















The Granary
2010 - 2011
IG11 7BT



















http://pollardthomasedwards.co.uk/projects/


----------



## Quicksilver

And many more actually:

Designed by Squire and Partners
11 Baker Street:









Hospital:
Architect: Anshen Dyer Architects 









New Street Square:
Architect: Bennetts Associates Architects 









Barking Riverside:










University Square Stratford
Architect: Make  









All from here: http://newlondondevelopment.com/nld/project/qlnrutk


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The last one looks good


----------



## SE9

Gotta love the Granary in Barking.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Cladding progressing up Providence Tower. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Rising core of the new US Embassy. Photo by the US Embassy London:


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition ongoing at Market Towers, making way for One Nine Elms:


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Demolition progress yesterday, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*11-19 Monument Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474129

Official website: http://www.11-19monumentstreet.com/


Project facts


Address: 11-19 Monument Street, London EC3

Developer: Skanska

Architect: Make Architects

Office space: 7,896m²










A mobile crane was installed yesterday. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Zig Zag Building* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427764

Official website: http://thezigzagbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 66-74 Victoria Street, London SW1

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Lynch Architects

Floors: 7










Update by nrm the 2nd:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.8bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

As usual, a great job SE9 kay:


----------



## SE9

Cheers, more coming up!


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 122 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

Developer: British Land

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Height: 225m

Floors: 48

New world headquarters of Aon and Amlin

The public plaza at the base of the Leadenhall Building has been opened up to the public. Photos by chest:


----------



## JimB

Really nice attention to detail for all the exterior spaces in the Kings Cross development. The area looks to have a great feel to it.


----------



## SE9

*New London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($830m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year

A nine day part-closure of London Bridge Station has started today, to allow for a phase of construction to take place:

BBC






ITV


----------



## Manchester77

SE9 said:


> *New London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1


http://www.londonreconnections.com/2014/london-bridge-first-major-blockade/
Includes alternative routes and photos of the work including the new bays.


----------



## mopper

Wonderful, just hopping that they don't destroy old landmarks to build those buildings.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great to have you back SE9. :cheers1:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

A lot of London's mid-century towers are being destroyed, however. There's only a handful left in their original state. hno:


----------



## Smarty

I understand why it's happening but I think it's a great shame that this building will go as part of the London Bridge station redevelopment.


----------



## delores

Agree I'm sure it could of been adapted somehow.


----------



## JamieUK

I personally think it's good to protect old buildings but I think people go overboard with it I think.


----------



## Manchester77

ThatOneGuy said:


> A lot of London's mid-century towers are being destroyed, however. There's only a handful left in their original state. hno:


I think many would see that as a good thing to be honest! We have some post war towers listed which are significant but styles come and go and at the end of the day it's beneficial in many cases to the users of the building to replace it with a modern building.


----------



## Manchester77

Smarty said:


> I understand why it's happening but I think it's a great shame that this building will go as part of the London Bridge station redevelopment.


I hope at the very least the doorway with the SER offices can be preserved perhaps at the NRM at York (they have The Euston Arch Gates after all) since that's survived grouping, nationalisation and privatisation. I think it's a shame the building is going since it's not actually being replaced by another building just a plaza. It's worth noting that these offices are all that survives of the architects work and I think the Victorian Society sum it up well _'To knock this attractive historic building down to create a wider pavement is unnecessary and wasteful'_


----------



## Black Cat

Manchester77 said:


> I hope at the very least the doorway with the SER offices can be preserved perhaps at the NRM at York (they have The Euston Arch Gates after all) since that's survived grouping, nationalisation and privatisation. I think it's a shame the building is going since it's not actually being replaced by another building just a plaza. It's worth noting that these offices are all that survives of the architects work and I think the Victorian Society sum it up well _'To knock this attractive historic building down to create a wider pavement is unnecessary and wasteful'_


100% agree. This is a marvellous Victorian building of outstanding industrial character and appears to be in very good shape. Could not the ground floor simply be opened up to create a spacious entrance? This is a wholly absurd demolition, as idiotic in its way as the loss of the Euston Arch. Again, unfortunately, it appears EH are nowhere in sight yet they will fight tooth and nail against every high rise project in central London irrespective of their design? 

The loss of the large shed structure over the southern platforms was also a major disappointment. In my opinion, the designers were simply uninterested in options to conserve buildings and the new structures are not that good. I appreciate that the focus of the project was to convert three central terminal platforms into through platforms, but I really don't think alternate track layout options were fully explored to try to retain the shed, there was no serious interest in conservation other than perhaps the arches.


----------



## Manchester77

Black Cat said:


> 100% agree. This is a marvellous Victorian building of outstanding industrial character and appears to be in very good shape. Could not the ground floor simply be opened up to create a spacious entrance? This is a wholly absurd demolition, as idiotic in its way as the loss of the Euston Arch. Again, unfortunately, it appears EH are nowhere in sight yet they will fight tooth and nail against every high rise project in central London irrespective of their design?
> 
> The loss of the large shed structure over the southern platforms was also a major disappointment. In my opinion, the designers were simply uninterested in options to conserve buildings and the new structures are not that good. I appreciate that the focus of the project was to convert three central terminal platforms into through platforms, but I really don't think alternate track layout options were fully explored to try to retain the shed, there was no serious interest in conservation other than perhaps the arches.


Indeed, in fact we've seen a former gasometer turned into a public space in the Kings X project surely the façade of the former offices surrounding the area would be better and more sympathetic to the heritage of the area. 

Regarding the shed, I'd have thought the the Central arch and one fake part could have been retained with the flat nearest the through lines being dismantled to allow more through lines to be built. The train shed could have been a lovely had it been restored like that at Paddington or Kings X.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Manchester77 said:


> I think many would see that as a good thing to be honest! We have some post war towers listed which are significant but styles come and go and at the end of the day it's beneficial in many cases to the users of the building to replace it with a modern building.


Repeating history then?


----------



## SE9

*New London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($830m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year



















Construction progress at London Bridge, photos by Matt Brown:


----------



## Bligh

Maybe for legal reasons there are open spaces needed nearby in case of fire? Maybe it's an evacuation/drill meeting point? I know that on large scale projects such as this (especially the likes of national rail stations) - there are needed open spaces nearby for such events. 

It's not good by anymeans... but I guess it's the needed sacrifice. However, as you guys have said, if they want to preserve it, they probably could have {maybe}.... :-/


----------



## Bligh

Amazing updates SE9. This thread is now back to full swing!


----------



## Black Cat

Bligh said:


> Maybe for legal reasons there are open spaces needed nearby in case of fire? Maybe it's an evacuation/drill meeting point? I know that on large scale projects such as this (especially the likes of national rail stations) - there are needed open spaces nearby for such events.
> 
> It's not good by anymeans... but I guess it's the needed sacrifice. However, as you guys have said, if they want to preserve it, they probably could have {maybe}.... :-/


It would be helpful to know exactly why the office building which has sat there for a century plus now requires to be demolished. There is no planning law requirement to my knowledge regarding open space at station exits. This is a north side access, busy, but not the main access to the station, which is to the west side. There are many ways in which access and exiting to/from the station can be managed. Also, the ground floor of the office building could easily be opened up if more pubic open space is required.

The one thing which is odd about the building is its long thin floor plates - it may be being demolished as it is not an ideal office building. However, it appears very robust, has fine facades that add much character to the area, and appears in good condition - so why demolish a perfectly good and wonderful building?


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

London's not a museum. The fact that nobody knew about this building before it was gone tells you how vitally important it was to the character of the city.

Not everything that's old is worth keeping.


----------



## .Adam

And I guess unlike we used to do in London, we are now planning ahead - London is about to have a population explosion and this extra capacity needs to be in place now so we dont have to repeat our mistakes so soon again.

This station is incredibly overcrowded as it is, with the higher capacity it will need more space - unfortunatley it's a sacrifice worth taking.


----------



## Bligh

.Adam said:


> And I guess unlike we used to do in London, we are now planning ahead - London is about to have a population explosion and this extra capacity needs to be in place now so we dont have to repeat our mistakes so soon again.
> 
> This station is incredibly overcrowded as it is, with the higher capacity it will need more space - unfortunatley it's a sacrifice worth taking.


Yeah, I'd have to agree with you if I'm honest.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I'm sure that solutions can be found so that building the new stuff and preserving the worthy heritage are not mutually exclusive. It's a false dichotomy.


----------



## BaoveASEAN

*Beautyful project*

Thanks for sharing.:banana::banana:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

alexandru.mircea said:


> I'm sure that solutions can be found so that building the new stuff and preserving the worthy heritage are not mutually exclusive. It's a false dichotomy.


Well see you've added the qualifier of 'worthy' there. Not everything _is _worthy of preservation.

And even then, preservation is not a black/white type deal. It's a sliding scale and sometimes the needs of the current city - particularly when it comes to infrastructure like this station - can outweigh the desire to preserve something of historical value.

I like the design of the new station. To me it's a great example of modern London; clean and crisp and thoroughly stylish. If the old building was being knocked down for a cheap warehouse or something garish, then I could understand. But replacing something valuable and old with something valuable and new is, I think, a fair deal.


----------



## JimB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Well see you've added the qualifier of 'worthy' there. Not everything _is _worthy of preservation.
> 
> And even then, preservation is not a black/white type deal. It's a sliding scale and sometimes the needs of the current city - particularly when it comes to infrastructure like this station - can outweigh the desire to preserve something of historical value.
> 
> I like the design of the new station. To me it's a great example of modern London; clean and crisp and thoroughly stylish. If the old building was being knocked down for a cheap warehouse or something garish, then I could understand. But *replacing something valuable and old with something valuable and new is, I think, a fair deal*.


Hang on a minute......unless I've misunderstood, they're not replacing this old building with anything, are they?

So not such a fair deal.

And while I get your earlier point that London isn't a museum and that most who are now lamenting the loss of this building neither knew nor cared about it previously, it's the principle that matters. I think the point that some are getting at is that developers should be forced to present very compelling reasons for demolishing serviceable and attractive old buildings (even if they aren't in any way important or well known) as a default position. That doesn't appear to be the case in this instance.

Otherwise, over many years, we could blithely lose unimportant old building after unimportant old building and then suddenly look around us and realise that, other than for a few "theme park" areas near the centre, we've lost what London is about - its character; its heritage - and that what has replaced it is unsatisfying and charmless.

London isn't a museum - true. But it has an architectural identity that is worth preserving. And that identity isn't just in the important and well known buildings. It's in the little things and in the juxtaposition between old and new too.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Well see you've added the qualifier of 'worthy' there. Not everything _is _worthy of preservation.
> 
> And even then, preservation is not a black/white type deal. It's a sliding scale and sometimes the needs of the current city - particularly when it comes to infrastructure like this station - can outweigh the desire to preserve something of historical value.
> 
> I like the design of the new station. To me it's a great example of modern London; clean and crisp and thoroughly stylish. If the old building was being knocked down for a cheap warehouse or something garish, then I could understand. But replacing something valuable and old with something valuable and new is, I think, a fair deal.


That's exactly the kind of logic that was used to justify most of the most harmful destructions of heritage, especially those of the 20th century. It doesn't stand on its own. A lot of what was considered worthy replacements became dated in only a few decades. We need a better conceptual framework. Let's start for example with my point above that if both needs can be satisfied (practical upgrades and heritage preservation), then why not.

We can't really start a discussion on that particular building until we'd know it from official sources how detrimental was the preservation of the building to the realisation of the infrastructure project to any satisfying level. My suspicion is that they could coexist but it's based only on experience with such projects.


----------



## london lad

This demolition was extensively covered in the media, particularity the local news site.

You have to bear in mind London Bridge is a very busy station used by over 50 million people a year and the station redevelopment is a massive and intensive task. Whether or not this building should have or could have been saved wasn't a decision taken lightly.Personally I would have preferred this building was saved.

http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5812

"The rail infrastructure firm argues that the demolition of the structures is essential to achieve safe and easy circulation in and around the new station."


----------



## Smarty

Yes London Bridge is very busy but the main flow from the station is west, towards London Bridge and the City, north to the river and on to More London and Tower Bridge. This building is on the far North Eastern side which will be used to access the eastern side of Tooley Street, towards Potter's Fields. There are new developments here but not enough to merit a massive increase in foot fall through this area. 

Generally I think London has it about right with the balance of conservation and development, but I really fail to see why this building (which is easily one of the most impressive on Tooley Street) has to go, rather than be incorporated into the development.


----------



## london lad

Yes but isn't the point of the redevelopment to reorientate the whole station so this new entrance will lead to a huge new concourse. You only have to look at the scale of the works in the pictures posted further up the page to see they are essentially slotting in a brand new station within the current station while it is still a fully working station. 

Whether the new circulation meant the current building had to go would I am sure be in the planning docs. At any rate the original plan to build an office block as part of more ambitious original redevelopment proposals from over a decade ago had already got permission to demolish this building.


----------



## Black Cat

london lad said:


> http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/5812
> 
> "The rail infrastructure firm argues that the demolition of the structures is essential to achieve safe and easy circulation in and around the new station."


Thanks London Lad for your post. What is frustrating is that the "rail infrastructure firm" makes a statement and expects everyone to shut up - arrogant engineering approach of don't question us. Did the design consultants explore options to create more public space at the entrance, such as opening up the ground floor of the building to become a station concourse type area, or did they simply decide to sweep away an inconvenient building. If a serious effort was made to explore retaining the building, and it was found not feasible, then fine. However, there is no indication that any effort was made by the design consultants, and neither was there a serious effort made with respect to trying to conserve the fine large Victoria roof structure over the southern platforms which were not being significantly realigned. 

Conservation has always been about understand heritage buildings and values, and exploring alternate options to achieve win-win solutions with respect to resolving functional and heritage issues. Perhaps the engineers are right, but if they are, explain why and provide a compelling justification. Otherwise, frankly one has to question why they are unwilling to explain themselves.

Of particular concern now is that lawyers are telling Boris and protesters that its wasteful to spend more time discussing the issues and imply that lawsuits will arise. When advice is passed on like this, one gets really concerned why this demolition was signed off by Southwark and why does no one at borough level want to review this - the building is still standing, there is time for a review - unless someone has signed off on related demolition or other work contracts perhaps, and could be sued if the work is slowed down or stopped?


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²

Revised plans for Three Pancras Square have been approved by Camden Council, with BAM secured as main contractor:

- *Building Design:* Revised Porphyrios office scheme OK'd

- *Construction News:* BAM to build £50m King’s Cross office block

- *Construction Enquirer:* Argent chooses Bam for office designed by Porphyrios Associates


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Construction update by chest:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

alexandru.mircea said:


> That's exactly the kind of logic that was used to justify most of the most harmful destructions of heritage, especially those of the 20th century. It doesn't stand on its own. A lot of what was considered worthy replacements became dated in only a few decades. We need a better conceptual framework. Let's start for example with my point above that if both needs can be satisfied (practical upgrades and heritage preservation), then why not.
> 
> We can't really start a discussion on that particular building until we'd know it from official sources how detrimental was the preservation of the building to the realisation of the infrastructure project to any satisfying level. My suspicion is that they could coexist but it's based only on experience with such projects.


Oh I agree with what you're saying. I'm just pointing out that in this specific case, the demolition was at least justified, if not necessary. It would have been a lot harder to argue if the new station wasn't a: a huge improvement in a pragmatic sense (it's needed an upgrade for ages and is vital to the city), and b: actually a good, modern, sleek design that improves the area. Those benefits go some way to justifying the loss, despite the fact that a plan that kept both would have, obviously been better.

I don't think old buildings should be cast aside by default. Or that new buildings are inherently better just by being new. I'm saying that a difficult judgment needs to be made and there are many factors in that decision.

Really, it's a case of 'it could have been way, way worse'. So it's not really worth the huge outcry. There are more worthwhile buildings to save.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479
> 
> Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14
> 
> Developer: Galliard Developments
> 
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill
> 
> Height: 150m
> 
> Floors: 44
> Construction update by chest:


Wow.... it's interesting to see how this is developing. It seriously reminds me of The Shanghai Tower - just smaller!!! Cannot wait to see this rise further and see the shell of the tower. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28










Canaletto nearing full height, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Floors: 35










Cladding continues at Lexicon, photos by chest:


----------



## Kopacz

^^
Man, the first thing I thought about that tower was "good luck getting glass that looks as pretty". Guess they surpassed the renderings actually 
I assume that it's the Canaletto reflecting in it?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Indeed the cladding is remarkably similar to the one in the render.


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

Developer: Hammerson and Ballymore

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £800 million ($1.3bn)

Homes: 1,400

Office space: 46,450m²

Retail space: 16,720m²

Renders of The Goodsyard London project. Larger versions posted in the London forum:


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

well balanced cluster. elegant placement. However for the architecture of the taller structures is more possible


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Site area: 25 acres

Plans for the £3bn Imperial West campus have been unveiled by Imperial College London:

- *Team White City:* Imperial West campus plan revealed

- *Financial Times:* Imperial unveils details of £3bn campus extension

- *Imperial College London:* Research and Translation Hub construction to begin at Imperial West


----------



## SE9

*Borough Triangle* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1748454

Official website: http://www.boroughtriangle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Site bounded by Newington Causeway and Borough Road, London SE1

Developer: Peabody

Architect: Stephen Marshall Architects

Floors: 38 and 30

Homes: 170

Plans have been unveiled for affordable homes at the Borough Triangle site in Elephant & Castle:


----------



## rubydwivedi

Citystyle said:


> London has the best looking towers planned in the world.


I agree, the towers appeared fabulous to me. Also the sort of beauty that these huge towers give to any city is just inexplicable.


----------



## Bligh

Wow, the Goodsyard looks like a massive project! I'd like to see more close up renders and how it will effect the Shoreditch area in general..


----------



## Bligh

Also, Lexicon's cladding........ woah... beautiful.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Can someone do a quick outline of exactly which buildings are renders, just to differentiate. That's a decent render and the project is so expansive. The Shoreditch one, I mean.


----------



## london lad

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> well balanced cluster. elegant placement. However for the architecture of the taller structures is more possible


No chance of anything taller. If anything they will have heights cut if the very vocal local nimbys get their way.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Bligh said:


> Also, Lexicon's cladding........ woah... beautiful.


That curve is just pure class.


----------



## HMS Astute

SE9 said:


> *Lexicon* | Islington EC1


New & Old.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










View from the top, by underover.in:


----------



## SE9

*The Leadenhall Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415718

Official website: http://www.theleadenhallbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 122 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

Developer: British Land

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Height: 225m

Floors: 48



Photos of the ground floor exhibition by the NLA:


----------



## SE9

*New US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Cost: $1 billion

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Completion: 2017










Core of the new US Embassy close to topping out. Photo by sbally:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Progress at Embassy Gardens, the residential development neighbouring the new US Embassy:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower rising at Blackwall. Photo by UrbanCyclops:


----------



## Bligh

Those views from the Baltimore tower looks CRAZY! Were those pictures taken by 'Outlaw Photographers' by any chance? 


And yes, the Old & New comparison on the Lexicon and Flatiron building is brilliant and quite accurate! Looking amazing. 


I'd love to visit that new Exhbition bit of The Leadenhall Building... is it just that area or does it go up/into the main building?


----------



## SE9

The Baltimore Tower photos were taken by folks from http://underover.in/

The Leadenhall Building exhibition is on the ground floor plaza.


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($420m)

Homes: 800










The Lewisham Gateway site, photos by unravelled:


----------



## SE9

*Wates House* | Bloomsbury WC1

Planning application: Camden 2014/3486/P

Official website: https://www.bartlett.ucl.ac.uk/arch...-Bartlett-estates-strategy/wates-house-design


Project facts


Address: 22 Gordon Street, London WC1

Developer: University College London

Architect: Hawkins/Brown

Height: 26m

Floors: 6


Plans for the redevelopment of Wates House have been approved by Camden Council:


> *Planning permission for a new school of architecture at UCL*
> Deloitte Real Estate
> September 2014
> 
> Deloitte Real Estate has secured planning permission for the £30 million redevelopment of Wates House. The Hawkins\Brown-designed scheme will consolidate the Bartlett School of Architecture into a single building and provide modern workshop and studio spaces for the School with a permanent exhibition space and Faculty hub at ground floor.
> 
> The development is expected to start on site later this year and be completed in September 2016, for opening at the start of the 2016/17 academic year.
> 
> Michael Meadows, planner at Deloitte Real Estate, said: “The development will double the amount of teaching and research space available for the Bartlett School of Architecture. This is an excellent result for UCL and testament to the quality of the design and the vision of the School, to work with and respond to the constraints of the Bloomsbury Conservation Area and neighbouring listed buildings.”
> 
> Deloitte Real Estate provided planning and neighbourly matters advice to UCL.


----------



## JamieUK

Apparently Boris Island airport has been rejected. I wonder how bad the noise pollution is in Heathrow.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I mean, Boris Island was crazy. But as the article on BBC says, the only other alternatives are expanding Heathrow or Gatwick. Good luck getting a third runway passed, let alone an expansion across the board.

A pared back, two runway estuary plan should have been submitted, with allowable future expansions. 90bn upfront was never going to get anywhere, but the alternatives are worse.


----------



## AbidM

US EMBASSY LOOKS LIKE A MONSTER, WOAH.


----------



## Stravinsky

Wow, Wates House gets a facelift.


----------



## AbidM

What is this building called?


----------



## SE9

There's well over a dozen buildings in the photo. The one under construction is Providence Tower.


----------



## phemark

Small suggestion to your posts SE9 - would it be possible to include a small map of London, with the development marked in it for quicker identification of location? I see that you provide postcodes and areas, but being a non-Londoner, sometimes I have to use Gmaps to find where they are going to be.

But otherwise, the posts are incredible


----------



## SE9

phemark said:


> Small suggestion to your posts SE9 - would it be possible to include a small map of London, with the development marked in it for quicker identification of location? I see that you provide postcodes and areas, but being a non-Londoner, sometimes I have to use Gmaps to find where they are going to be.
> 
> But otherwise, the posts are incredible


It'd be too cumbersome.


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific pics form Baltimore Tower. :drool:


----------



## london lad

For those discussing the London Bridge station rebuilt this extensive video shows what exactly they are doing.



dimlys1994 said:


> I know that video is not new, but Network Rail has just reuploaded it:


----------



## Birmingham

*This not been posted?*

*Piano submits plans for Shard’s little sister*
2 September, 2014 | By Laura Mark


Renzo Piano Building Workshop has submitted plans for a 27-storey residential tower next to The Shard

The tower, which standing at 100m-tall is a third of the height of The Shard, steps back towards the south to maintain views of the practice’s Stirling Prize-shortlisted skyscraper.

The scheme which contains 26 floors of apartments will also include roof gardens, retail spaces and public realm.

On the sixteenth floor a 300m² south facing roof garden will act as a meeting point for residents while also containing a children’s play area.

Located between The Shard and the practice’s recently completed 18-storey Place office building, the tower will replace the existing buildings of 21-27 St Thomas Street and Feilden House, and 28-30 London Bridge.

At concourse level – 7m above the street - a new public space will connect the building to its Piano-designed neighbours.

The scheme’s developer, Sellar, had previously proposed a three tower residential scheme to the east of the Shard near Bermondsey Street, designed by Herzog and de Meuron, which was nicknamed the Shardettes. But the plans were sent back to the drawing board when high-rise development policy for the area was changed.





































http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/piano-submits-plans-for-shards-little-sister/8669095.article


----------



## Birmingham

I assume it's already been posted as AJ are a few weeks late.


----------



## SE9

*New Queens Park* | Old Oak Common NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640745

Official website: http://www.new-queens-park.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: QPR Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 40,000

Queens Park Rangers are pressing ahead with plans for a new stadium at Old Oak Common. Public exhibitions will start on 15th September:

- *BBC News:* QPR begins consultation on new 40,000 stadium in Old Oak Common

- *Sky Sports:* QPR take next step towards new stadium development 

- *New Civil Engineer:* QPR begins new stadium consultation


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 5 Broadgate, London EC2

Developer: British Land

Architect: Make Architects

UBS London headquarters

Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²











Cladding installation ongoing, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Armourer's Court* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695968

Planning application: Greenwich [13/3307/F]


Project facts


Address: 12-16 Gunnery Terrace, Cornwallis Road, London SE18

Developer: Crossrail

Architect: TP Bennett

Homes: 394

Plans for Armourer's Court have been approved by Greenwich Council:

- *Crossrail:* Crossrail gains planning consent for new homes above Woolwich station

- *Construction Enquirer:* Green light for £150m Crossrail Woolwich over station plan

- *The Construction Index:* Housing development approved above Woolwich Crossrail station


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 155m

Floors: 41

Update by chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The building near the Shard fits perfectly


----------



## SE9

*50 Marsh Wall* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117122647

Official website: http://www.fecil.com.hk/en/property/upcoming_uk_london.php


Project facts


Address: 50 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Far East Consortium

Floors: 60

Homes: 400

New proposal for the Canary Wharf area. The plans will be displayed locally at a public exhibition next week:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Great addition! Canary Wharf is varying the shape of its buildings, recently.


----------



## SE9

The rise of residential tower proposals in the area (by Canary Wharf Group and other developers) is what's driving that change.


----------



## SE9

*Keybridge House* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748

Official website: http://keybridgehouse.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

Developer: BT

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125m

Floors: 36

The Keybridge House project is close to being sold to developer Mount Anvil for £90 million, with construction to follow:

- *Evening Standard:* BT eyesore sold for £90m to be turned into luxury flats

- *Property Week:* Mount Anvil dials into £600m Vauxhall scheme


----------



## Castlesinthesky

That is the first time i've seen the grand scale of all the proposals at and around Canary Wharf. That area is going to be amazing once its all said and done. Very exciting development!!!


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37

83579146

One The Elephant viewed from Millbank Tower. Photos by  applemaccie:


London sunrise by applemaccie, on Flickr


London in the morning by applemaccie, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

Wow those pictures look apocalyptic, love em.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower viewed from Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*100 Avenue Road* | Swiss Cottage NW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1713202

Official website: http://100avenueroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Avenue Road, London NW3

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 24

Homes: 184

Plans for 100 Avenue Road have been recommended for approval at Camden Council:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ It has a bit of a cool vintage vibe to it, with the two beige tones :cheers:


----------



## london lad

Should be quite a view if all these projects get built.


----------



## SE9

Great render. Love the variation along Leadenhall Street.


----------



## SE9

*Phillips Opens Massive New Flagship in London*
Art Net
8 September 2014










> *Phillips announced the opening of a new auction house and exhibition space in the exclusive address of Berkeley Square, London, on Monday. *
> 
> The official opening will take place during October’s buzzing Frieze Art Fair week. The relocation is part of an ambitious plan to propel Phillip beyond its long-standing third-place position in the auctioneering game (“Ostrowski Triumphs at Phillips’ Otherwise Tepid Contemporary Sale”.)
> 
> Another recent bold move in the Phillips offensive strategy was the appointment of Edward Dolman as chairman and CEO of the company last July (see “Edward Dolman Takes the Helm at Phillips”.) Since then, Dolman—the former CEO of Qatar Museums and chairman of Christie’s International plc—has worked between London and New York to devise and oversee Phillip’s new global growth strategy, which includes new office and exhibition spaces in Paris and a new office in Berlin.
> 
> Phillips’ new London’s flagship will mirror its New York premises in 450 Park Avenue. The relocation, from the quieter area of Victoria to the sought-after Mayfair postcode, puts Phillips in good company. The building’s main entry will be accessed from Davies Street, where Gagosian has one of its two London showrooms. Both Sotheby’s and Christie’s have their sales rooms on nearby New Bond Street. The auctioneer Bonhams and a growing number of blue-chip galleries, including David Zwirner, Hauser and Wirth, Sadie Coles, and Pace, are also neighbors.
> 
> “It’s a statement of intent,” Dolman told the New York Times, while surveying the construction of the 73,000-square-foot building. “This gives up the best space for viewing contemporary art in London. It’s potentially a game changer.”
> 
> Phillips, which concentrates solely in contemporary art, will launch the space with a sculpture exhibition curated by Francesco Bonami that will showcase works by Donald Judd, Frank Stella and Enrico Castellani among others. Their inaugural sale, the Contemporary Art Evening Auction, will take place on October 15.


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> It has a bit of a cool vintage vibe to it, with the two beige tones :cheers:


Please tell that to the local residents.


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Yesterday at the Peninsula Tower, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk rising, photo by opayek:


----------



## SE9

*New Ludgate* | City of London EC4

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427840

Official website: http://newludgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 & 2 New Ludgate, London EC4

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Cost: £260 million ($435m)

Total floorspace: 35,000m²










Yesterday at New Ludgate, photos by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










Two more cranes up at Battersea Power Station:


Battersea Power Station, Londres - London by blafond, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Cycle Superhighways*

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544490

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/cycling/routes-and-maps/barclays-cycle-superhighways


Project facts


North-South route: Elephant & Castle to King’s Cross (5km)

East-West route: Barking to Acton (29km)

Cost: £900 million

Plans for Europe's longest segregated urban cycle routes have been unveiled by Transport for London:

- *ITV News:* Plans unveiled for 18 mile cycling super highway across London

- *Evening Standard:* World-leading cycle route for London is unveiled

- *Cycling Weekly:* New Cycle Superhighways unveiled for London


----------



## Birmingham

Cycle Highways :cheers:


----------



## ldnbornandbred

It's nice to see alot of new building in London, it's so sad that two great (and evil) events happened in 1666 and 1940, The Two Great Fires, well you know, life's like that and what better way to relive the past than building a great future with cutting edge structures!


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core has reached level 44. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










The site of Two Fifty One following the demolition of Eileen House. Construction imminent, photo by geogregor:


----------



## Syndic

Birmingham said:


> Cycle Highways :cheers:


Cy...ways? :dunno:


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113026237

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

Developer: Lend Lease

Main architect: MAKE Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300

90965995










Piles of rubble following the demolition of the Heygate Estate's slab blocks. Photo by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.6bn)

Floorspace: 1,057,000 ft²



















Construction progress today at Nova Victoria. Photos by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*190 Strand* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743102

Official website: http://www.190strand.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 190 Strand, London WC2

Developer: St Edward

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 206



















Crane up at the 190 Strand site today. Photos by geogregor:


----------



## Phencyclidine

Hey SE9 ! great job !

Do you know when Nova Victoria will be finished ? and Baltimore tower ?


----------



## SE9

Phencyclidine said:


> Hey SE9 ! great job !
> 
> Do you know when Nova Victoria will be finished ? and Baltimore tower ?


Cheers.

Nova Victoria is due for completion in Q3 2016. Baltimore Tower is due to be complete in Q4 2016.

In both instances, 'complete' means ready for occupation.


----------



## SE9

*The Zig Zag Building* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427764

Official website: http://thezigzagbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 66-74 Victoria Street, London SW1

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Lynch Architects

Floors: 7










Yesterday at the Zig Zag Building, photo by geogregor:


----------



## Phencyclidine

SE9 => Aww.. and any news from the Pinnacle ?


----------



## PortoNuts

Love Nova Victoria. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

Phencyclidine said:


> SE9 => Aww.. and any news from the Pinnacle ?


Not yet. When there is, it'll be posted here.


----------



## SE9

*‘Cheesegrater’ melts into cluster of City’s tall buildings*
Financial Times
11 September 2014








> *It is the tallest office building in the City of London, it has the fastest panoramic lifts in Europe and, when the landscape around it is finished, it will create one of the biggest public spaces in the City. *
> 
> The curious thing though is that, until you are right up against it, you do not really see it. It sounds absurd, but the City’s newest skyscraper, 122 Leadenhall Street, keeps a remarkably low profile.
> 
> The 225-metre, £268m tower, dubbed the “Cheesegrater”, slopes back to preserve citywide views of St Paul’s Cathedral and is carved out at street level to create a plaza. It is the latest instalment in what is increasingly looking like the Rogers & Foster show at the heart of London’s historic centre.
> 
> The new tower stands opposite Richard Rogers’ Lloyd's Building. Behind that looms the glass scallops of Norman Foster’s Willis Faber building. Behind the tower itself, Foster’s Gherkin pokes up its pickled head. The cluster of buildings underlines the changes in the City since the Post Big Bang completion of Lloyd’s in 1986 when, with the exception of the pinstriped NatWest Tower (Now Tower 42), it was the biggest thing around.
> 
> The architecture of the City was, not long ago, bland and anonymous and almost no one could have named the architects behind any of its postwar buildings. Yet now Lords Foster and Rogers have become ubiquitous, albeit Rogers is attempting to put his own personality more into the background with his rebranding of the practice Rogers Stirk Harbour & Partners.
> 
> The Cheesegrater is the work of Graham Stirk. The spiky haired architect cuts a very different figure to Rogers. But both architects are keen to point out the public space below the building, how the structure has been cut back to create a plaza that allows a route through the site and a link-up with the neighbouring St Helens’ Square. “Building tall,” said Mr Stirk “has allowed us to make a fantastic, seven-storey, sunlit public space below.”
> 
> But the new square itself is problematic. There is an astonishing array of defensive measures to make it clear that while it may be open to the public, it is still OURS. There are stone benches-cum-barriers pocked with the biggest and ugliest anti-skateboard studs I’ve ever seen. Then there are Rogers’ characteristic nautical-looking tubular vents, as first seen on Paris’s Centre Pompidou, appropriating the pavement as a huge service duct. Add to this another row of glass screens and then the escalators which descend into the plaza and the whole thing looks extraordinarily defensive.
> 
> The building itself, however, is impressive. It stands on spindly steel legs which hit the pavement at an angle and a glass canopy appears to protect the pedestrian area from rain but is actually an apron to deflect the mighty downdraft deflected by the tower’s sloping front. Everywhere the tower’s diagonal grid structure has been made visible. Colour has been subtly used to pick out steels and differentiate between functions. Compared even to Renzo Piano’s massive but elegantly ethereal Shard, the Cheesegrater is impressive, finely detailed and less clumsy as it meets the ground.
> 
> The building is 53 per cent let with US insurance broker Aon relocating their HQ from Chicago and taking out such a big chuck they get their own dedicated escalator and lobby.
> 
> The City’s intention was always to develop a cluster of towers at its heart, a grouping of skyscrapers that express the intensity of the financial activity on the ground and the Cheesegrater is very much part of that conception. The mass of the so called Walkie Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), which stands apart from this cluster can now be seen to be doing real damage to the City’s profile. The Leadenhall tower though is a genuinely elegant and thoughtful addition to the City’s skyline, a spike in the cluster, an angular riposte to Foster’s curvaceous Gherkin and a landmark that, despite its height, has the dignity to not shout too loud.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 15

Floorspace: 58,000m²

Retailer Amazon has announced that it will establish a London headquarters, occupying space at Principal Place. The hub will host 5,000 Amazon employees:

- *The Guardian:* Amazon To Create Thousands Of Jobs In London

- *Forbes:* London Tech Scene Boosted By Amazon's Latest Announcement

- *Evening Standard:* Amazon to open London base after signing Shoreditch office deal


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice one!
The facade seems to have some subtle detail as well


----------



## onerob

A new render of The City with 40 Leadenhall, The Pinnacle and 52 Lime Street. I think 100 Bishopsgate and Heron Plaza are in there too.

It's supposed to represent how things might look in 2030, and at the current rate of progress, it might actually take that long.

And even in 2030 20 Leadenhall is still unfinished...



http://www.building.co.uk/image-of-the-week-future-city/5070871.article


----------



## Bligh

onerob said:


> A new render of The City with 40 Leadenhall, The Pinnacle and 52 Lime Street. I think 100 Bishopsgate and Heron Plaza are in there too.
> 
> It's supposed to represent how things might look in 2030, and at the current rate of progress, it might actually take that long.
> 
> And even in 2030 20 Leadenhall is still unfinished...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.building.co.uk/image-of-the-week-future-city/5070871.article


haha indeed - the Leadenhall and Walkie Talkie apparently... but I am sure that most of these projects will be compeleted by 2020 sort of time...

Is the Pinnacle in that render accurate? It looks a little bottom heavy...?


----------



## RoosterCg

lol..poor old Gherkin, once the star of the show, now back of the bus.


----------



## JimB

RoosterCg said:


> lol..poor old Gherkin, once the star of the show, now back of the bus.


It'll still be the best of the City cluster, IMO.


----------



## SE9

*Lillie Square* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.lilliesquare.com/


Project facts


Address: Lillie Square, Seagrove Road, London SW5

Developer: CapCo

Architect: Paul Davis and Partners

Homes: 808

Site area: 7.4 acres










Ongoing site preparation at Lillie Square, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Lillie Square site prep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Creek* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981984

Official website: http://www.chelseacreek.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 9 Park Street, London SW6

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Squire and Partners

Homes: 475

Site area: 7.5 acres










Floorplates rising at Chelsea Creek Tower. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Chelsea Creek u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Removal of the core box has commenced having reached full height. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Thames Tideway Tunnel* | London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619347

Official website: http://www.thamestidewaytunnel.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £4.1 billion ($6.7bn)

Length: 21.5 km

Depth: up to 66m

Diameter: 6.5m to 7.2m

Plans for the Thames Tideway Tunnel, a major addition to London's sewerage network, have been approved by the government:

- *BBC News:* London's 'super sewer' gets the go ahead

- *New Civil Engineer:* Green light for Thames Tideway Tunnel

- *Bloomberg:* London’s Thames Tideway Sewer Tunnel Gets Developmental Go-Ahead


----------



## SE9

*Westfield London* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490127

Official website: http://www.westfieldlondondevelopment.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Homes: 1,522

Office space: 2,065m²

Retail space: 205,000m²

Restaurant/cafe space: 8,170m²

The expansion of the Westfield London shopping centre has received final approval from Hammersmith & Fulham Council:

- *Construction Global:* Billion Pound Westfield Shopping Centre Expansion Gains Final Approval

- *Inside Housing:* Westfield planning approval to deliver 12% affordable housing

- *Construction Enquirer:* £1bn Westfield London expansion final go-ahead


----------



## SE9

*Putney Plaza* | Putney SW15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113704152

Official website: http://www.putneyplaza.com/


Project facts


Address: 88 Upper Richmond Road, London SW15

Developer: Art Estates

Architect: Chester Hall

Homes: 148










The rising Putney Plaza, photos taken yesterday by stevekeiretsu:


Putney Plaza u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Putney Plaza u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

*Amazon's Stunning New London HQ Has A Garden On The Roof*

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-of-amazon-hq-in-london-2014-9?op=1#ixzz3DE52Gse5


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mies Van der Rohe would be proud of that^^


----------



## yubnub

mmm i need to make friends with someone from amazon so I can up there and take photos one day


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow. :drool:


----------



## hugh

ThatOneGuy said:


> Mies Van der Rohe would be proud of that^^


Hell, I'm proud of it, and I didn't contribute a thing. Crisp, classic modernism. Timeless.


----------



## skylinerway

By 2050 we will have some of the best skyscrapers in the world. I've read on the new developments and it will be one to look out for.


----------



## Niiicolai




----------



## SE9

*Helix London* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548133

Official website: http://www.essentialliving.uk.com/developments/helix/


Project facts


Address: 2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 127m and 108m

Floors: 35 and 29










Forumer uk.de has informed us that the McDonald's on site is closing in 5 days. The restaurant will be demolished to allow for the construction of Helix London and reopened as part of the development in 2016:


DPP_0080 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition ongoing at Market Towers, making way for One Nine Elms. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Market Towers demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## metroranger

SE9 said:


> Or on an Open House tour when it's complete, on the chance that it's included


Is there an Open House Thread? Perhaps there should be one for forumers to post their pis and experiences.


----------



## SE9

metroranger said:


> Is there an Open House Thread? Perhaps there should be one for forumers to post their pis and experiences.


There were Open House threads in the London forum between '05 and '11: 2005 | 2006 | 2007 | 2008 | 2009 | 2010 | 2011


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Address: 215 Euston Road, London NW1

Cost: £600 million ($1bn)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million










Yesterday at the Crick, nearing completion:


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Cost: £450 million ($730m)

Homes: 737










Construction progress at Nine Elms point, photos by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Yesterday at Riverwalk, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverlight* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577224

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/vauxhall/riverlight


Project facts


Address: Riverlight, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Homes: 811

Site area: 5 acres










Progress at Riverlight, photos by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Progress at Embassy Gardens, photo by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.8bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










Yesterday at King's Cross:


Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

King's Cross looks great. The intermix of materials is really nicely done.


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking forward to watch Helix rise.


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Looking forward to watch Helix rise.


Agreed :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Agreed :cheers:


Curious about how the connecting structure will turn out.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

A couple of new projects for Marsh Wall near Canary Wharf.

The first is 50 Marsh Wall. Three towers, one of 60 floors and two of 25 floors, up to about 190m.



Storeys said:


>


The second is 54 Marsh Wall. Two towers, one of 39 floors and one of 29 floors, up to 130m.












Storeys said:


> It will certainly add some much needed colour to CW


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

London beats the shit out of Europe


----------



## PortoNuts

CW has so much potential, want to see how it'll be like in 20, 30 years time.


----------



## 486

Too right.

I think the cluster has now reached critical mass and sprawl with Baltimore Wharf. From this point on, comparisons with Manhattan don't seem too outlandish to me.


----------



## JimB

486 said:


> Too right.
> 
> I think the cluster has now reached critical mass and sprawl with Baltimore Wharf. From this point on, comparisons with Manhattan don't seem too outlandish to me.


I have to disagree. Comparisons with Manhattan are still outlandish.

However, comparisons with other major American cities (Chicago excepted) aren't outlandish.

And that represents considerable progress.


----------



## Birmingham

When you start getting 190m towers in a cluster that hardly stand out that's when you know you've got great density and hopefully CW will be like that soon. 

If the peninsular carries on, with the spread of Wood Wharf and across to Baltimore, etc than CW will have a waterfront skyline to match some of the best. 

It's exciting times for that part of the city for sure.


----------



## Pennypacker

486 said:


> Too right.
> 
> I think the cluster has now reached critical mass and sprawl with Baltimore Wharf. From this point on, comparisons with Manhattan don't seem too outlandish to me.


I think you underestimate just how large Manhattan is.










...And that's just Midtown alone.


----------



## VDB

Manhattan is 12 miles tip to toe - and 2.5 miles across at Midtown.

Manhattan's skyline stretches the 5 miles between Lower and Midtown Manhattan. For London to have a similar skyline, it would have to stretch all the way from The City to CW.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ I think people get it. The CW skyline will never be as good or as dense as the Manhattan skyline. On the other hand it will rival US cities like Houston, Dallas, Boston and Atlanta.


----------



## towerpower123

Pennypacker said:


> I think you underestimate just how large Manhattan is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And that's just Midtown alone.


And this is the rest of it!









London may not have as many massive skyscrapers as New York, but it does have amazing quality buildings rising everywhere, each one of them respecting their surroundings and paying close attention to their street level facades. New York may have bigger builings, but London has far better streetscapes!

Now knock off the city vs. city and keep posting updates of those incredible projects! There has got to be 100+ highrise buildings going up across the city!
:madwife:


----------



## Louisvanderwright

This is probably a very broad question, but how does zoning in London work? I have a document here that says a site is suitable for "600 HR/HA". I assume the denominator is hectares, but what does HR stand for? I'm in Chicago so obviously I don't know anything about how things like this fucntion in London.


----------



## SE9

Louisvanderwright said:


> This is probably a very broad question, but how does zoning in London work? I have a document here that says a site is suitable for "600 HR/HA". I assume the denominator is hectares, but what does HR stand for? I'm in Chicago so obviously I don't know anything about how things like this fucntion in London.


It's a measure of appropriate residential density, taking into account the surrounding infrastructure and level of urbanisation.

600 HR/HA = 600 habitable rooms per hectare.


----------



## stinkysteel

I remember seeing the twins towers from the top of the empire state building in the early 90`s...Was blown away by the vastness and the fact it was so far away! London will never compete with New York in a vertical sense obviously, i wouldn't want it to. But in sheer size and depth London is special i think. Especially as in the next 10 years you'll be able to see canery/wood wharf from a tower cluster in Nine elms or even Croydon. 
Keep up the great work on the updates guys, im addicted!


----------



## Manchester77

Its interesting to see how New York has developed over the years. The shots of the skyline shown in various episodes of friends show the progression. Same with london as the city has become taller, there was quite a while when it was just the Norman Foster building near the tower and seeing that area progressing is good.


----------



## RoosterCg

stinkysteel said:


> London will never compete with New York in a vertical sense obviously, i wouldn't want it to.


Only because of geography, if central London had been an island, it too would have been built vertically on the same scale as NY, but available land meant the easy option of spreading out was taken, keeping everything low rise.

Only now with planning rules creating an artificial legal boundary is London having to embrace vertical living.


----------



## metroranger

RoosterCg said:


> Only because of geography, if central London had been an island, it too would have been built vertically on the same scale as NY, but available land meant the easy option of spreading out was taken, keeping everything low rise.
> 
> Only now with planning rules creating an artificial legal boundary is London having to embrace vertical living.


Don't forget the geology.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22798563.


----------



## LDN N7

Amazing shot of New York there, great variation in the two skylines. 

One mostly made of brick, the other, glass.


----------



## Birmingham

New images released of Principle Place.


----------



## Birmingham

London Dock is due to start on site

http://londondock.co.uk/


----------



## steppenwolf

VDB said:


> Manhattan is 12 miles tip to toe - and 2.5 miles across at Midtown.
> 
> Manhattan's skyline stretches the 5 miles between Lower and Midtown Manhattan. For London to have a similar skyline, it would have to stretch all the way from The City to CW.


London and New York couldn't be more different. They both offer totally different but equally brilliant options and urban experiences, which is why they both attract people. Neither should want to be more like the other as it's their current distinctiveness that means that they compete in such an energetic way.


----------



## SE9

A summary of ongoing highrise projects in London's *E14* district:













*E14 - Full Summary of Projects*


Useful Links
Canary Wharf Group | The Wharf | Tower Hamlets Council 












_____________________________________________________________________________



*Summary of projects currently under construction*


Baltimore Tower
150m

Providence Tower
136m

Novotel Canary Wharf
117m

Dollar Bay
109m

Lincoln Plaza
95m

Horizons
81m

London City Island
80m



_____________________________________________________________________________





Summary of Projects
Isle of Dogs, Canary Wharf, Poplar and Blackwall





South Quay Plaza
183-189 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 243m | *Floors:* 65 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Hertsmere Tower
2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

*Height:* 237m | *Floors:* 75 | *Architect:* Squire Architects | *Developer:* Greenland Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Riverside South
Riverside South, Westferry Road, London E14

*Height:* 236m and 189m | *Floors:* 45 and 37 | *Architect:* Richard Rogers | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Construction on hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



City Pride
15 Westferry Road, London E14

*Height:* 233m | *Floors:* 76 | *Architect:* Squire & Partners | *Developer:* Chalegrove Properties

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Quay House
2 Admirals Way, London E14

*Height:* 228m | *Floors:* 67 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Investin

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Newfoundland
1 Bank Street, London E14

*Height*: 220m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: Horden Cherry Lee Architects | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group 

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Site preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



North Quay
North Quay, Hertsmere Road, E14

*Height:* 216m/203m/120m | *Floors:* 44/38/18 | *Architect:* Cesar Pelli | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Wood Wharf
1 Wood Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 205 | *Floors*: 56 | *Architect*: Herzog & de Meuron | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Alpha Square
50 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: approx 190m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: Far East Consortium International

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



30 Marsh Wall
30 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 185m | *Floors*: 53 | *Architect*: 21st Architecture | *Developer*: Appleby Trust

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Arrowhead Quay
Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 183m/170m | *Floors*: 55/50 | *Architect*: Glen Howells Architects | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Meridian Gate
199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 182m | *Floors*: 54 | *Architect*: Glen Make Architects | *Developer*: Meridian Property Holdings

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Millharbour Village
2 Millharbour, London E14

*Height*: Various, up to 166m | *Floors*: Various | *Developer*: Millharbour LLP

*Links:* Forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Park Place
1 Park Place, London E14

*Height*: 162m | *Floors*: 32 | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



225 Marsh Wall
225 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 47 | *Developer*: The Angel Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



10 Bank Street
10 Bank Street, London E14

*Height:* approx 150m | *Floors:* -- | *Architect:* -- | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Pre-planning

Design subject to change:












_____________________________________________________________________________



Wood Wharf A3
Wood Wharf Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 45 | *Architect*: Stanton Williams | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Baltimore Tower
6 Baltimore Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 45 | *Architect*: Skidmore Owings & Merrill | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Providence Tower
Blackwall E14

*Height*: 136m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Ballymore Group

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



54 Marsh Wall
54 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 130m and 98m | *Floors*: 39 and 28 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Daejan Limited

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Helix London
2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

*Height*: 127m & 108m | *Floors*: 35 & 29 | *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Essential Living

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Blackwall Reach
Blackwall Reach, London E14

*Height*: Various, up to 127m | *Floors*: Various | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Various

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Novotel Canary Wharf
40 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 124m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: BUJ Architects | *Developer*: Accor

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Site preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



Dollar Bay
1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

*Height*: 109m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Ian Simpson Architects | *Developer*: Mount Anvil

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Site preparation











_____________________________________________________________________________



Lincoln Plaza
20 Millharbour, London E14

*Height*: 95m | *Floors*: 30 | *Developer*: Galliard Homes

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Horizons
Horizons, Prestons Road, London E14

*Height*: 81m | *Floors*: 26 | *Developer*: Telford Homes

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



7 Limeharbour
7 Limeharbour, London E14

*Height*: 76m | *Floors*: 23 | *Architect*: TP Bennett | *Developer*: Telford Homes 

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning











_____________________________________________________________________________



London City Island
Leamouth Peninsula, London E14

*Height*: Various, up to 80m | *Floors*: Various | | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Under Construction











_____________________________________________________________________________



Poplar Business Park
10 Prestons Road, London E14

*Height*: 74m/68m/53m | *Floors*: 21/19/14 | *Architect*: Barton Willmore | *Developer*: Workspace Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Approved








​


----------



## JimB

Superb work, SE9.

I doff my cap.

If all these projects come to fruition (and there will be others too, no doubt), Canary Wharf / Wood Wharf / E14 will become a genuinely world class skyline.


----------



## Stravinsky

Can you post the first picture in a slightly larger format? I can't read the menu of the restaurant.


----------



## TedToToe

Birmingham said:


> Barratt, Hounslow redevelopment http://hounslowhighstreetquarter.com/index.html


Does this development have any impact on the Barrett office block alongside the elevated section of the M4 which, I presume, is a listed building?


----------



## onerob

This looks somewhat brutal. KPF propose a new mid rise in the City. Would have made a good site for a tower. Oh well:

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/kpf-submits-16-storey-city-tower/5071004.article


----------



## PortoNuts

Love the tower. :cheers:



Birmingham said:


> Barratt, Hounslow redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hounslowhighstreetquarter.com/index.html


----------



## stinkysteel

Blimey! Never thought id want to live in hounslow. Really hope this development isn't changed or waters down... Looks pretty classy!


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Progress at the Peninsula Tower, photo by Pete 1957:


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Reach* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630875

Official website: http://blackwallreach.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Swan Housing

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.5bn)

Homes: 1,575

Site area: 8.4 hectares

Plans for Phase 1B (242 homes) of Blackwall Reach have been submitted for approval:


----------



## SE9

*Helix London* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548133

Official website: http://www.essentialliving.uk.com/developments/helix/


Project facts


Address: 2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 127m and 108m

Floors: 35 and 29










Demolition has commenced at the McDonald's on site. Construction of Helix London will follow. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($815m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year
























Construction progress at London Bridge, photos by Gerry Popplestone:


----------



## potto

Barratt and Hounslow... a marriage made in heaven


----------



## Bligh

I love the renderings for Blackwall Reach - so simple and elegant. Gorgeous!


----------



## PortoNuts

Great stuff.


----------



## SE9

*One Park Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573330

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/future-office-developments/park-place-future-developments/


Project facts


Address: 1 Park Place, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 162m

Floors: 32

Plans for One Park Place were approved last night by Tower Hamlets Council:


----------



## SE9

*East India Dock* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718300

Official website: http://eastindiadockconsultation.com/


Project facts


Address: East India Dock, London E14

Developer: Criterion Capital

Floors: between 8 and 38 storeys

Homes: 1,500

Initial plans for a large residential development at East India Dock:


----------



## PortoNuts

East India Dock looks massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Kicking up a stink over London’s new super sewer *
> 
> *On the one hand it is something to be engaged with on a strictly private basis, but on the other a source of great entertainment (or ‘the focus of an entire culture’, to quote Baron von Richthofen in Blackadder).*
> 
> But in London it is absolutely crucial we talk about it in a serious way because if we don’t we are heading for an unholy mess, in an all too literal sense.
> 
> We have a dirty secret in this city - a story that we shy away from telling – and that is where our effluent goes.
> 
> When it rains, the overflows gush into the river leaving human waste floating along our iconic landscape. This happens on a near-weekly basis and it’s going to get worse.
> 
> Today the equivalent volume of eight billion lavatory flushes pollute the tidal section of the river in London every year.
> 
> As London continues to grow, an additional 600,000 properties will need to be built by 2030, and each of those homes will need at least one loo.
> 
> The system we have currently does not have the capacity to cope with the existing population, let alone support a growing city. It was built in the 1850s to support four million people and the London population now numbers around 8.3m and growing fast.
> 
> This is why it is so important the government has granted planning permission for a £4bn London super sewer – the Thames Tideway Tunnel (TTT).
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/opinion/exp...itle=Most-commented&contentID=-1#.VCW04fldVt8


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Construction competition: Lodha plans £3bn push into London property*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UK housebuilders could face aggressive competition in London from the Indian developer Lodha Group, which is planning a £3bn push into property in the capital, according to the Financial Times.*
> 
> India's biggest housing developer, which last year bought the former Canadian high commission building in Mayfair for £306m, wants to develop properties ranging from mid-market to super-prime. "We want to be among the top two developers in London in the next five years," Abhishek Lodha, managing director, told the FT.
> 
> "Our idea is to make significant investments, which will come out of the cash flows we are generating here in Mumbai," Lodha said, outlining plans to spend £1.8bn on assets and a further £1.2bn on construction.
> 
> The group is building the world's tallest residential tower in its home city of Mumbai and recently launched a project there to build a 75-storey tower in partnership with Donald Trump. Founded in 1980 by Lodha's father, the family-controlled business earned revenues of 85bn rupees ($1.4bn) over the past financial year, mostly from sales in India's financial capital. As well as interest from property groups, wealthy Indian buyers in London have spent more than £1bn on luxury property since the beginning of last year, according to the estate agents Knight Frank.


http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/sep/21/lodha-construction-london-expand-competition-3bn


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

Developer: Hutchinson Whampoa

Architect: Farrells

Homes: 706










The Chelsea Waterfront construction site today, photo by Retro Specs:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Homes: 448










The Chelsea Barracks site today, photo by Retro Specs:


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The first sight of glazing, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Looking better and better.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> *Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10


Looks like something from Miami :nuts:


----------



## Kopacz

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are similar towers in London, so it actually should fit in perfectly. I guess the white color is what makes it similar to Miami - they are surely overusing the brightness slider there.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Birmingham said:


> Looks like something from Miami :nuts:


No, I would expect this in London. Quite a lot of their buildings have a sloped roof like that. (Or there will be a lot in the future)


----------



## joey_122

I know not every building in a city like london can have inspiring architecture but dont you think it does london a great disservice to build so much of the same boring "london venacular"? I mean blackwall reach , east india dock, lewisham gateway I can think of countless others that are just plain old blocks. Surely it must be of some concern to the skyscraper and architecture lovers of london.


----------



## Londonese

joey_122 said:


> I know not every building in a city like london can have inspiring architecture but dont you think it does london a great disservice to build so much of the same boring "london venacular"? I mean blackwall reach , east india dock, lewisham gateway I can think of countless others that are just plain old blocks. Surely it must be of some concern to the skyscraper and architecture lovers of london.


It really concerns me too. Not the fact that there is a vernacular, but the fact that the vernacular is so dull.

The monotony of Georgian townhouses (for example) in London is beautiful, whereas this new 'London vernacular' looks plain and uninspiring. I just wish the design wasn't so prosaic.

Now I'm not saying we need to built neoclassic houses, just modern, 21st century houses that aren't so aesthetically boring. Something like this:
















I know that isn't anything spectacular but it is a considerable improvement from the NLV. No flat roofs, and some effort towards design elegance. Very sleek (but of course the renders above are very poor quality). We need to find a way to make modern vernacular architecture beautiful.

On the other hand, nothing built now can be worse than the buildings built in London in the 60s and 70s! We must be grateful for that.

(Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I am just replying to his post!)


----------



## desertpunk

*Tate Modern*


Tate Modern 3 by joevare, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

joey_122 said:


> I know not every building in a city like london can have inspiring architecture but dont you think it does london a great disservice to build so much of the same boring "london venacular"? I mean blackwall reach , east india dock, lewisham gateway I can think of countless others that are just plain old blocks. Surely it must be of some concern to the skyscraper and architecture lovers of london.


There's forumers that criticise London for having too many 'flamboyant' tower proposals. There's forumers that criticise London for having too many similar 'London vernacular' style proposals.


----------



## joey_122

so you think that its good design and good for london all this square bland architecture of bricks getting repeated in more than half of the proposals surely se9 you must hope for some more inspiring designs are you really happy with this nlv


----------



## Stravinsky

Londonese said:


> It really concerns me too. Not the fact that there is a vernacular, but the fact that the vernacular is so dull.
> 
> The monotony of Georgian townhouses (for example) in London is beautiful, whereas this new 'London vernacular' looks plain and uninspiring. I just wish the design wasn't so prosaic.
> 
> Now I'm not saying we need to built neoclassic houses, just modern, 21st century houses that aren't so aesthetically boring. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that isn't anything spectacular but it is a considerable improvement from the NLV. No flat roofs, and some effort towards design elegance. Very sleek (but of course the renders above are very poor quality). We need to find a way to make modern vernacular architecture beautiful.
> 
> On the other hand, nothing built now can be worse than the buildings built in London in the 60s and 70s! We must be grateful for that.
> 
> (Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this but I am just replying to his post!)


Those buildings look very Berlin-esque. That style is very elegant.


----------



## Stravinsky

joey_122 said:


> so you think that its good design and good for london all this square bland architecture of bricks getting repeated in more than half of the proposals surely se9 you must hope for some more inspiring designs are you really happy with this nlv


Developers like them because they're quick to build and easy to design.


----------



## SE9

joey_122 said:


> so you think that its good design and good for london all this square bland architecture of bricks getting repeated in more than half of the proposals surely se9 you must hope for some more inspiring designs are you really happy with this nlv


More than half? That's a grand overstatement. 

Let's recap some of the major ongoing developments, which constitute a major share of newbuild residential units in London. Identical architecture or not?


Kidbrooke Village

£1 billion | 4,398 homes | SE9/SE3 


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



East Village

£1.1 billion | 2,818 homes | E20 


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr


East Village by Photos of East Village, 2013 - www.gov.uk/oda, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



Royal Arsenal Riverside

£1.2 billion | 3,700 homes | SE18 



Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



King's Cross

£2.5 billion | 2,500 homes | N1C 


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



Greenwich Peninsula

£5 billion | 10,000 homes | SE10 


Construction at Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr












____________________________________________________________



Renaissance

£140 million | 788 homes | SE13 


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Renaissance at Loampit Vale - Lewisham SE13 by SE9 London, on Flickr


____________________________________________________________



South Kilburn

£600 million | 2,400 homes | NW6 


South Kilburn (6) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


South Kilburn (14) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



Royal Victoria

-- | +1,000 homes | E16 


Royal Victoria - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria - London by SE9 London, on Flickr



____________________________________________________________



Nine Elms

£15 billion | 16,000 homes | SW8 



Nine Elms Battersea: Riverlight model by EG Focus, on Flickr










(etc)
​


----------



## stevekeiretsu

ThatOneGuy said:


> No, I would expect this in London. Quite a lot of their buildings have a sloped roof like that. (Or there will be a lot in the future)


yeah there are a few, like this/these (photo by chest), or lexicon... they're absolutely nowhere near chelsea harbour though. I don't think Miami has red brick power stations tho does it. :lol:



Londonese said:


> Now I'm not saying we need to built neoclassic houses, just modern, 21st century houses that aren't so aesthetically boring. Something like this:
> 
> I know that isn't anything spectacular but it is a considerable improvement from the NLV. No flat roofs, and some effort towards design elegance.


thing is, I agree with your wish for "a bit more" in the NLV, but I personally think those roofs are hideous (70s business park) and the houses look a bit pastiche-y, I'm not entirely sure what of, but something non-native. so I'd prefer the current blander NLV to that - perhaps you'd say the same if I posted my fantasy NLV - which I suppose is exactly how we end up with something bland.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Kopacz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are similar towers in London, so it actually should fit in perfectly. I guess the white color is what makes it similar to Miami - they are surely overusing the brightness slider there.


The last time the Thames was that blue there were dinosaurs drinking from its banks.


----------



## AbidM

Why do all buildings have a balcony now? Like London isn't even suitable weather for a balcony, right? I mean only summer time, when at least there is 2 weeks of sunshine but for the rest o the year I don't see a use apart from clothes drying.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Balconies are an excellent way to expand the space of a room. The UK has some of the smallest houses of any country, and even in bad weather, a balcony can make those apartments feel bigger for relatively little change. Especially tower blocks, which have always had balconies.

If anything, balconies are a return to traditional building styles.


----------



## Birmingham

AbidM said:


> Why do all buildings have a balcony now? Like London isn't even suitable weather for a balcony, right? I mean only summer time, when at least there is 2 weeks of sunshine but for the rest o the year I don't see a use apart from clothes drying.


As above! Also I think you under estimate British weather. 14 days of sunshine? How very generous of you! :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

AbidM said:


> Why do all buildings have a balcony now? Like London isn't even suitable weather for a balcony, right? I mean only summer time, when at least there is 2 weeks of sunshine but for the rest o the year I don't see a use apart from clothes drying.


Smoking


----------



## Stravinsky

Also urinating when drunk.


----------



## Birmingham

Having sex!


----------



## Kopacz

Birmingham said:


> Having sex!


You need another person for that, not a balcony hno:

Staying on topic, these apartments (by Ghery?) near the Battersea look slightly out of place.


----------



## Birmingham

Kopacz said:


> You need another person for that, not a balcony hno:


Do you not have anyone?


----------



## AbidM

OK, OK, OK guys, I've got it now!
I mean c'mon guys!!! 
I know our weather has bipolar but there are apparently a whole lot of other things you can do!


----------



## SE9

*Aldwych House Extension* | Aldwych WC2

Architect's page: http://www.sheppardrobson.com/architecture/view/aldwych-house-wc2

Planning application: Westminster [09/02238/FULL]


Project facts


Address: 71-91 Aldwych, London WC2

Developer: Rowan

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Cost: £15 million

Plans for a roof extension to Aldwych House have been approved by Westminster Council:

- *Building Design:* Westminster green light for Sheppard Robson extension

- *Architects Journal:* Sheppard Robson wins go-ahead for 'bold' £15m rooftop pavilion

- *Sheppard Robson:* Aldwych House roof top extension wins planning permission


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land, to be complete by 2020

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.8bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










A few shots from the King's Cross tour which took place in the past week. More photos in the link: NLA.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Aldwych House Extension* | Aldwych WC2


Super cool. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Super cool. :cheers:


ice cold


----------



## LDN N7

London has been crowned as the best city in the world by Price Waterhouse Cooper.

http://www.itv.com/news/london/2014-05-20/london-tops-best-city-in-the-world-list/


----------



## Black Cat

Nice to know that accountants think London is a great place to be.


----------



## SE9

That PwC report was released back in May.


----------



## SE9

*101 Moorgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/liverpool-street/moorgate-ticket-hall


Project facts


Address: 101 Moorgate, London EC2

Developer: Crossrail

Architect: John Robertson Architects

Floors: 8



















Progress at the Moorgate Ticket Hall of Liverpool Street Crossrail station:


Moorgate by EZTD, on Flickr


Metropolitan View by EZTD, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Fleet House* | City of London EC4

Planning application: City of London [14/00254/FULMAJ]


Project facts


Address: Fleet House, New Bridge Street, London EC4

Developer: City of London Corporation

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins + Will

Floors: 7

Plans for Fleet House have been approved by the City of London:

- *Architects Journal:* PBP+W wins planning for £20m city scheme

- *Costar:* £20m Fleet House scheme gets green light


----------



## Birmingham

A 3rd of all UK construction contracts awarded involved developments in London last month. Pretty staggering really.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

In this day & age I think it is unacceptable for new appartment buildings to be built without balconies. I wouldn't have thought the benfits of having balconies need explaining. BTW I really like the example bellow, I love this kind of stuff that's emulating old dock architecture. I've seen some in Amsterdam and Hamburg too and I welcome any other variants.



SE9 said:


> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

I can't stand protruding balconies myself. They ruin the aesthetic of so many buildings. 

Example:

DPP_0074 by corerising, on Flickr

Alberta Tower would look far better with winter gardens or Juliet balconies. The protruding balconies are a mess and ruin the building's profile.


----------



## Stravinsky

Most of the time they're pretty awful, but they can be beautifully designed (as in alexandru.mircea's example).


----------



## PortoNuts

Crossrail's bringing some pretty cool developments along with it.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Core Rising said:


> I can't stand protruding balconies myself. They ruin the aesthetic of so many buildings.
> 
> Alberta Tower would look far better with winter gardens or Juliet balconies. The protruding balconies are a mess and ruin the building's profile.


Sometimes they can look good - for me, Alberta Tower's problem isn't the fact that it has balconies, it's the fact that the balconies are seemingly just random, scattered all over the building and it just makes it look messy. If there were coherent patterns for the balconies, it would look more ordered and better overall, but the randomness ruins it for me.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Core Rising said:


> I can't stand protruding balconies myself. They ruin the aesthetic of so many buildings.
> 
> Example:
> 
> DPP_0074 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> Alberta Tower would look far better with winter gardens or Juliet balconies. The protruding balconies are a mess and ruin the building's profile.


Balconies can of course be poorly designed as any other architectural elements, and yeah that above is a poor effort.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 seems quieter than usual in here so shall attempt some sort of weak impersonation :lol:


*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/










Progress continues on the tower.

One the Elephant u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

One the Elephant u/c from Kennington tube by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

*Elephant & Castle Leisure Centre* | Elephant & Castle SE1



















Bronze cladding in progress on the attached *Elephant & Castle Leisure Centre*

One the Elephant / Elephant Leisure Centre u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Elephant Leisure Centre u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Brummyboy92

Holy crap that bridge is fantastic.


----------



## SE9

Sure does. I'll have to check it out this weekend, time permitting.


----------



## meds

Well done London


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Those tube trains look so modern!

And the bridge is a work of art.


----------



## natansalda

Woa that bridge !!


----------



## SE9

*Hampton by Hilton* | Royal Albert Dock E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350521

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Developer: GB London Dockside

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington 

Cost: £25 million ($40m)

Rooms: 190

A consortium has secured funding for the Hampton by Hilton hotel, which will start construction in January 2015:

- *The Construction Index:* GB to build Docklands hotel

- *Directors Talk:* GB Group seals deal for £25m Hilton hotel in Docklands

- *Construction Enquirer:* GB Group seals deal for £25m Hilton hotel in Docklands


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($420m)

Homes: 800










Progress this week at Lewisham Gateway:


Lewisham gateway works by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($815m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year
























Progress at London Bridge, with two new platforms opened:


----------



## Axelferis

Future of London underground:















http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/09/the-new-tube-london/


----------



## SE9

^^



SE9 said:


> *New Tube for London* | TfL
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440547
> 
> Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/campaign/new-tube-for-london
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Designer: Priestmangoode
> 
> Initial fleet: 250 trains
> 
> Features: fully automated, walk-through, air conditioning, WiFi
> 
> Transport for London (TfL) have this morning revealed designs for the New Tube for London:
> 
> - *BBC:* London Underground: Designs for Tube trains unveiled
> 
> - *The Telegraph:* New 'driverless' tube trains unveiled by TFL
> 
> - *Dezeen:* Priestmangoode unveils driverless tube train designs for London Underground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NTfL Exterior Outdoor Night_021014 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> NTfL Exterior Outdoor Dawn_021014 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr
> 
> 
> NTfL Interior 06_021014 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*80 Charlotte Street* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1171029

Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/80-charlotte-street


Project facts


Address: 80 Charlotte Street, London W1

Developer: Derwent

Architect: Make Architects

Cost: £150 million ($240m)

It's been announced that construction at 80 Charlotte street will commence in January 2015:



> *Derwent dusts off £150m Saatchi building revamp*
> Building | 9 October 2014
> 
> Derwent London has dusted off its £150m redevelopment of the Saatchi & Saatchi office building in central London, with three firms in the running for the job to build the high profile scheme, Building can reveal.
> 
> The developer put the £150m Make-designed scheme in Fitzrovia on hold in July 2013, after advertising giant Saatchi & Saatchi, which has occupied the building since 1975, delayed its move away from the property.
> 
> But now Derwent London has re-started the procurement of a contractor for the scheme at 80 Charlotte Street & 65 Whitfield Street in Fitzrovia, with three contractors invited to bid: Mace, Brookfield Multiplex and Bam Construction.


----------



## PortoNuts

The new trains look very elegant.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Rise in luxury London homes could trigger construction crunch*
> 
> *Record number of high-end homes being built looks set to outpace construction capacity in the capital, warn experts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A record number of luxury homes worth £60bn are being built in London, creating a construction crunch that could lead to many of them being delayed or even ditched, a report shows.
> 
> The number of new luxury homes being planned or built over the next decade has climbed 25% to 25,000 units, according to the report from EC Harris, a built asset consultancy. The properties have a combined sales value of £60bn, up 20% on the level reported last year.
> 
> The rate of growth is down from 29% in 2013 and 70% in 2012, indicating that there are fewer development opportunities in central London.
> 
> Mark Farmer, head of EC Harris’s residential team, said: “With the UK economy back on track and London deemed a safe haven for international property investors, it’s not surprising that demand for luxury homes is fuelling ever-increasing development.”
> 
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/oct/07/record-luxury-london-homes-construction


----------



## wjfox

*Riba Stirling Prize 2014: London Bridge Tower (The Shard)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29503713


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Hub* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Marks Barfield

Use: Marketing and Art Gallery











The Hub yesterday:


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula Regeneration* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($8.5bn)

Homes: 10,000

Site area: 190 acres











Progress at Greenwich Peninsula, photos taken yesterday:



Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition progress at Market Towers, making way for One Nine Elms. Photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Riverlight* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577224

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/vauxhall/riverlight


Project facts


Address: Riverlight, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Homes: 811

Site area: 5 acres










Progress at Riverlight, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Progress at Embassy Gardens, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Topped-out core of the US Embassy. Photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk, by Vauxhall Bridge. Photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*City of London’s Office Demand Reaches 14-Year High*
Bloomberg
10 October 2014​


> *Demand for offices in the City of London business district reached the highest level in 14 years as companies outside the financial-services industry competed for space.*
> 
> Office take-up rose to 3 million square feet (280,000 square meters) in the third quarter from 2.2 million square feet in the prior three months, broker Knight Frank LLP said in a statement today. The level is almost double the long-term average of 1.7 million square feet, it said.
> 
> “Finance is now one of several sources of office demand now that the square mile’s economy has drawn in a variety of new industries, as is the case in New York’s key office market,” Dan Gaunt, head of City Agency at Knight Frank, said in the statement.
> 
> The City of London, dominated by banking and other financial firms, has seen a surge in leasing deals with companies ranging from Amazon.com Inc. (AMZN) to London Business School. That’s pushing down the vacancy rate as a development slowdown following the financial crisis limits new space coming onto the market.
> 
> Vacancies in the City stand at 7.3 percent, the lowest since the third quarter of 2007, Knight Frank said. The broker said it expects the high level of demand to continue into 2015 as companies try to secure space before rents increase.


----------



## SE9

*All hail the new King’s Cross – but can other developers repeat the trick?*
The Guardian
12 October 2014










> *What have the developers ever done for us? *
> 
> Nothing, except the two schools, the university, the 2,000 new homes, of which 50% are affordable, the swimming pool, jobs, the cookery school, the community garden grown in skips, so it can be moved around, the floodlit sports pitch, the 20 restored historic buildings, the not-bad architecture, the creation of 26 acres of open space, with fountains and trees, in what were partly inaccessible backlands. Apart from that, nothing.
> 
> The development of King’s Cross in London, now about half complete, is the most substantial fulfilment yet of an idea that the best way to transform an urban area, and to improve the lives around it with facilities and investment, is for commercial development to take the lead, while working closely with local authorities and local communities. It requires property companies to act like de facto municipalities, while making a profit for their backers. The idea is a manifestation of what Tony Blair called the “third way”, and David Cameron the “big society”, without achieving that much by way of tangible results.
> 
> The alternative, as was achieved in Covent Garden in the 1970s, and in the Coin Street area near Waterloo since the 1980s, would be for local communities to form their own development groups, which would change sites incrementally. This is championed by Michael Edwards, a lecturer in planning at University College London, who has been campaigning on King’s Cross for more than two decades. What we get now, he says, “is a very upmarket kind of development, whose services and facilities are for educated, sophisticated people with money in their pockets”.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

* London's red phone boxes are going green*
CNN | October 2014


----------



## SE9

*Meet Crossrail's giant tunnelling machines*
Discovery TV | October 2014


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










At the Battersea Power Station marketing suite, which now includes models of the Gehry and Foster designed phase 3. Photos by potto:


----------



## LDN N7

Is the old building in the fourth picture being saved?


----------



## PortoNuts

Embassy Gardens are incredibly massive.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Sometimes I think Gehry designs the way he does just to mess with the model makers. That looks like a nightmare to sculpt.


----------



## Stravinsky

What is the PS building going to host, in detail?


----------



## HMS Astute

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2014/01/crossrail-tunneling-beneath-london/100666/


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Is the old building in the fourth picture being saved?


I believe it will make way for future phases of the development.


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> What is the PS building going to host, in detail?



An energy centre - vapour from it will be exhausted via two of the four rebuilt chimneys

A viewing platform at the top of the north west chimney

new events space - lower floors

40,000m² retail space - lower floors

58,000m² office space - reception/base of atrium on 5th floor

254 apartments


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for 1,600-home East London estate scheme*
> 
> *Ambitious plans for the vast renewal of an East London 1960s housing estate have got the go-ahead.*
> 
> Barking and Dagenham Council has approved plans for the 1,575 home regeneration scheme on the eastern side of the 1960’s Gascoigne Estate
> 
> The proposals, designed by architects Levitt Bernstein and Allies & Morrison, include homes ranging from one to four bedrooms as well as several communal squares and gardens, a new medical centre and shops.
> 
> In the later stages of the project a new secondary school and a primary school will be built.
> 
> The first phase of construction is anticipated to commence in early 2015. This will deliver 420 homes in six block and a new medical centre.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/10/10/green-light-for-1600-home-east-london-estate-scheme/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Any more info on those skeletons?


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> Any more info on those skeletons?


http://www.crossrail.co.uk/news/art...arterhouse-skeletons-were-black-death-victims


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

ThatOneGuy said:


> Any more info on those skeletons?


They're the working class family that George Osbourne fed on to regenerate his flesh. They've been in the ground for nearly five-hundred years. They tried to warn us, but were too late. God help us all.


----------



## natansalda

wow those pics here are just stunning !!


----------



## LDN N7

SE9 said:


> I believe it will make way for future phases of the development.




That's a shame. 

Seems like King's Cross's brilliant modernisation master plan based on keeping heritage and updating old buildings haven't been carried over to this project.

Normality resumes. Knew it would be a one off.


----------



## potto

you missed the bit about the power station then?


----------



## BlackCountryAl

^^ Vile


----------



## Londonese

SE9 said:


> * London's red phone boxes are going green*
> CNN | October 2014


Terrible idea, who the hell is going to use these?

You need to convert them into something modern which people actually use, such as vending machines or cash machines.

I think I might have to jump off a bridge if all of the red boxes go that garish green.


----------



## PortoNuts

Baltimore Tower is turning out as good as I expected. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Four new London river crossings needed for growth, Adonis urges*
> 
> *A new report has called for four new river crossings to be built in East London to unlock economic development and new homes.*
> 
> The report from the Commission on East Thames Crossings, chaired by Lord Adonis, calls for river crossings to be built on the East Thames at Silvertown, Gallions Reach, Belvedere and near to the existing Dartford Crossing.
> 
> Ambitions for 200,000 new homes and 350,000 jobs to be created in the Thames Gateway have been held back by a lack of cross-river connectivity, it says.
> 
> Linking London: A new generation of river crossings to revitalise the East Thames was published as Transport for London launched a public consultation on plans for a Silvertown tunnel that would connect the Greenwich Peninsula with the Royal Docks.
> 
> It has been designated a nationally significant infrastructure project and, if approved, could start in 2017 and take four years to complete at an estimated cost of £750m.
> 
> The Mayor of London and TfL are also planning new road crossings to the east of Silvertown, with a recent consultation suggesting public support for crossings at Gallions Reach and Belvedere.
> 
> ...


http://www.cnplus.co.uk/regional/lo...wth-adonis-urges/8671041.article#.VEPCl_ldVt8


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Progress at Providence tower, photos by chest:


----------



## erbse

I'm really disappointed with how the Providence facade turns out. I was expecting some smooth metallic looks. That was one I held high stakes for, not anymore. Meh.


----------



## Stravinsky

Renderings are renderings.


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> I'm really disappointed with how the Providence facade turns out. I was expecting some smooth metallic looks. That was one I held high stakes for, not anymore. Meh.


The night lighting in the render might be a bit misleading.


----------



## erbse

It's a classic case of showoff-render that doesn't hold a candle to reality. Might still look alright when lit-up, though.


----------



## PortoNuts

erbse said:


> Might still look alright when lit-up, though.


Yes, that what I was thinking. This is the only render I've ever seen, I think.


----------



## SE9

erbse said:


> It's a classic case of showoff-render that doesn't hold a candle to reality. Might still look alright when lit-up, though.


The render shows the southern face (facing the river). The photos show the northern face (facing the road). Helps to assess like-with-like.


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Site area: 25 acres


































Ground has broken on the £200 million ($320m) Research and Translation Hub, the first phase of Imperial West. From @ImperialCollege:


----------



## JimB

What with Imperial West, the Westfield expansion and the redevelopment of the old BBC site, those of us who live in Shepherds Bush / White City will see some serious change in the coming years.


----------



## SE9

Billions going into that corner of W12. Earls Court barely a kilometre away too.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.7bn)

Site area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400

































Construction under way at Royal Wharf:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Height: 147m

Floors: 28

Plans for 1 Bank Street have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.6bn)

Floorspace: 1,057,000 ft²



















Progress at Nova Victoria, photo by van heckler:


----------



## Bligh

Great news with 1 Bank Street. Another nice filler...


I am still dissapointed that we are coming so close to 2015 and still not news with The Pinnacle!


----------



## erbse

SE9 said:


> The render shows the southern face (facing the river). The photos show the northern face (facing the road). Helps to assess like-with-like.


I didn't miss out on that one. You're welcome to show a photo of the southern facades of the Providence Tower, I haven't seen such. Or you could show renders of the northern side, if there are any.


----------



## .Adam

It's hard to take a photo of the other side unless you're on the river ATM.


----------



## GB1

SomeKindOfBug said:


> No city on Earth does modern 5-20 storey buildings better than London.
> 
> Yeah, it's way behind on supertalls and other kinds of stuff. But that mid-high-rise London style is just simply beyond anywhere else in terms of design.
> 
> Shame it's all so expensive.


What is this other kind of stuff ?. On supertalls London isn't far behind, it's not and will never be part of that race.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> What is this other kind of stuff ?. On supertalls London isn't far behind, it's not and will never be part of that race.


London already has a supertall.


----------



## GB1

yeah one, the shard. I just don't see 'supertalls' being a regular occurrence in London but builds at around size of the leadenhall are more likely.


----------



## Ni3lS

The roof terrace / park on the residentials next to Battersea is gonna be sweet! Although I suppose it's going to be reserved for residents only..


----------



## SE9

Ni3lS said:


> The roof terrace / park on the residentials next to Battersea is gonna be sweet! Although I suppose it's going to be reserved for residents only..


It's been announced that there will be opportunities for the general public to access the Foster roof garden throughout the year.


----------



## Bligh

BRILLIANT NEWS about 100 Bishopsgate! Absolutely fantastic. It will add some well needed density to the Skyline. It's also quite Conservative in design and I think that's a great move for the Skyline as a whole. Amazing news. 

SE9 - I didn't see an estimated completion date.. would you know this? Or are these figures not available yet?


----------



## Metro Area

Imagine Bishopsgate with 100 Bishopsgate, Principal Place, Shoreditch Goods Yard, Heron Plaza and of course the Pinnacle... would be one great skyscraper drive!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

GB1 said:


> What is this other kind of stuff ?. On supertalls London isn't far behind, it's not and will never be part of that race.


Bridges. The city needs about three more in the east end, just for transportation, and for the most part they're incredibly ugly. There are only two beautiful London bridges, in my opinion; Tower and Vauxhall.


----------



## LDN N7

Albert Bridge in Battersea?


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Look, I'm not going to launch into a debate over which specific bridges etc etc. And I did say it was my opinion. I personally think Albert looks drab during the day and at night, when lit up, it looks like a spiderweb in the morning, which is horrible. It's spindly and lacks all presence on the water.

But the point remains, most of London's bridges as so unremarkable they are borderline invisible, and the ones that aren't are mostly utilitarian and horrible. Imagine something like Seri Wawasan, or Singapore's Helix, right in the centre of London.

Get Calatrava on the phone, get him to sketch up a bridge in an afternoon, and then build it. Get the Garden Bridge built. Get something else.

The Thames is depressing enough without plain steel girders laid across it. Something white and clean and cheerful is needed.


----------



## LDN N7

Neither of those bridges would suit central london.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Look, I'm not going to launch into a debate over which specific bridges etc etc. And I did say it was my opinion. I personally think Albert looks drab during the day and at night, when lit up, it looks like a spiderweb in the morning, which is horrible. It's spindly and lacks all presence on the water.
> 
> But the point remains, most of London's bridges as so unremarkable they are borderline invisible, and the ones that aren't are mostly utilitarian and horrible. Imagine something like Seri Wawasan, or Singapore's Helix, right in the centre of London.
> 
> Get Calatrava on the phone, get him to sketch up a bridge in an afternoon, and then build it. Get the Garden Bridge built. Get something else.
> 
> The Thames is depressing enough without plain steel girders laid across it. Something white and clean and cheerful is needed.


Althought I completely disagree with you in regards to the Albert Bridge, we do need more well designed bridges in London - especially to the East.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

LDN N7 said:


> Neither of those bridges would suit central london.


That's precisely why it needs them. It's the one area of London architecture that has resisted change the longest. Look at the diversity of London's buildings - from the Shard to the Tate extension, to Nova Victoria and the Frank Gehry nonsense at Battersea - and then compare that to the relative sameness of its bridges. Even if they _were _universally beautiful - which they aren't - they'd still be a problem for being the same design repeated over and over.

Obviously, it's much harder to diversify bridges - because they're part of the infrastructure - but it's the one area that needs urgent improvement, aesthetically _and _logistically. Particularly east of the docklands. What better opportunity is there for a new and interesting addition to the city?

London needs new bridges. It's current bridges are ugly boring. It's an equation that solves itself.


----------



## Italiano95

AbidM said:


> One of the mains reasons we barely have skyscrapers in London is because we have strong opposition from groups who want to protect Londons history, heritage and culture. They thing London should be kept as one big open museum, no joking, that's first on their agenda, livability is like second or third or even last. That's why we've got to compromise.


If London city airport were to be closed London would have an perfect area for extending the Canary Wharf skyline to the east and that area would only look better with some supertalls! Unfortunenately that will never happen! hno:


----------



## JamieUK

In my fantasy dream world they would build a old style London bridge with buildings on it.


----------



## .Adam

SomeKindOfBug said:


> That's precisely why it needs them. It's the one area of London architecture that has resisted change the longest. Look at the diversity of London's buildings - from the Shard to the Tate extension, to Nova Victoria and the Frank Gehry nonsense at Battersea - and then compare that to the relative sameness of its bridges. Even if they _were _universally beautiful - which they aren't - they'd still be a problem for being the same design repeated over and over.
> 
> Obviously, it's much harder to diversify bridges - because they're part of the infrastructure - but it's the one area that needs urgent improvement, aesthetically _and _logistically. Particularly east of the docklands. What better opportunity is there for a new and interesting addition to the city?
> 
> London needs new bridges. It's current bridges are ugly boring. It's an equation that solves itself.



You seem to ignore the Millenium Bridge, and the Hungerford Bridge? add to that the extension on Blackfriars mainline bridge. 
Also the history that goes with London Bridge and Waterloo bridge add to their presence - London doesn't need to be all singing and dancing at every turn - it has history and a purpose. 

Right now most Londoners would be happy to have a simple bridge crossing the Thames in east london.


----------



## SE9

I'm personally fine with London's existing bridges from an architectural viewpoint. Physically, sightlines limit what's possible in central London and height restrictions constrain the east. Nevertheless, I'll take efficient, functional new crossings over flash.


----------



## Metro Area

Talking of bridges, there are also plenty over secondary rivers, canals and moats, like the Serpentine, Paddington Basin, Camden, Canary Wharf, Eltham Palace... no shortage there


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SomeKindOfBug said:


> London needs new bridges. It's current bridges are ugly boring. It's an equation that solves itself.


Setting aside any argument about the visual quality of the _current_ bridges (my personal view: SE9's post shows they're not bereft of charm, but I do agree many are quite nondescript), if you're arguing the new bridges London needs anyway should have beautiful designs, beyond the merely functional, then as a fan of 'artistic' bridges I totally agree. I can't see Osborne, DC et al wanting to take any extra cost of that centrally though, and where else would the surplus come from? if only the lower thames bridges had a Joanna Lumley and some shrubberies then maybe corporate donors would get involved.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

That is - I think - one of the biggest problems. Bridges aren't sexy, and their utility to the city is hard to get across to voters. Once a politician starts talking about traffic and congestion and 'arteries of infrastructure', the public's eyes glaze over and they turn off the TV.

Look how hard it was to get HS2 on the books, and that's pretty much the same type of deal. You have to couch it within easily digestible data - eg travel times, costs etc.

Which is why I think some kind of design competition, or some magnificent design can really help push through some much needed infrastructure. London needs some new bridges but who really _cares _about bridges.

And not art-statements like the Millennium Bridge, but actual, no-messing-around car bridges east of Tower.


----------



## SE9

*Catford Green* | Catford SE6

Planning application: Lewisham DC/13/84895

Official website: http://www.barrattlondondevelopments.co.uk/projects/catford-green/


Project facts


Developer: Barratt Homes

Cost: £117 million

Homes: 589

Retail space: 508m²



















Construction progress at Catford Green, on the site of the demolished Catford Greyhound Stadium:


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Yesterday at 40 Marsh Wall. Core beginning its ascent:


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: Lincoln Plaza, 20 Millharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Homes

Height: 95m










The rising Lincoln Plaza:


Lincoln Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Lincoln Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Blossom Street* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727385

Official website: http://www.blossomstreet-e1.com/


Project facts


Address: Blossom Street, London E1

Developer: British Land

Initial plans for the Blossom Street development can be viewed here. Proposals are expected in December.


----------



## SE9

One more of Blossom Street:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400

The Battersea Power Station project had its worldwide launch this week:

- *New Straits Times:* Global launch of Battersea Power Station

- *Le Figaro:* À Londres, le plus grand projet d'aménagement urbain au monde

- *Evening Standard:* Sting buys a flat at Battersea Power Station development 


*Power Station* - Development film

108601367


*Frank Gehry* - Battersea film

110459955


*Norman Foster* - Battersea film

110455434


Renders and models


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Yesterday at the Newfoundland site:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Progress at Providence Tower. Top quality cladding in the flesh:


Providence Tower - Blackwall, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Providence Tower - Blackwall, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Baltimore Tower, Baltimore Wharf, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Yesterday at Baltimore Tower:


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Progress at the Peninsula Tower and Intercontinental Hotel:


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424&page=7

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Groundworks ongoing yesterday at Dollar Bay:


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










Tower crane now up at the Hoola site, visible to the right of the first photo:


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Hoola - Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects, John Pardey Architects and Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 3,000















The London City Island site yesterday. The full scale of construction activity isn't captured:


London City Island - Leamouth Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


London City Island - Leamouth Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*ABP* | Royal Albert Dock E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1350521

Official website: http://abp-london.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Asian Business Port

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £1 billion ($1.7bn)

Floorspace: 450,000m²

Site area: 35 acres















The ABP London site yesterday:


Asian Business Port, Royal Albert Dock, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Asian Business Port, Royal Albert Dock, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*25 Churchill Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487252

Official website: http://www.canarywharf.com/workwith...ities/Future-Developments/25-Churchill-Place/


Project facts


Address: 25 Churchill Place, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 124m

Floors: 23

The completed 25 Churchill Place, currently being fitted out for occupation:


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*48 Leicester Square* | West End WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

*Planning application:* Westminster 12/07691/FULL


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floorspace: 17,300m²

Floors: 9










This week at 48 Leicester Square, photo by Make Architects:


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41

Two Fifty One has launched, with construction to start in January:

- *Evening Standard:* Boomtown Borough: this new homes hotspot is set to boom again

- *The Wharf:* 251 development at the centre of Elephant regeneration


----------



## onerob

A number of sites under construction can be seen here, courtesy of Jason Hawkes.

110643751


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.4bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction continues at Royal Arsenal Riverside:


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sunborn London* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://sunborn.com/sunborn-london/


Project facts


Operator: Sunborn

Rooms: 136

Floors: 5

The Sunborn London floating hotel at Royal Victoria Dock:


Sunborn London - Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sunborn London - Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










Progress at the Tate Modern, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Raisa121

красивые фото. молодцы


----------



## StevePBennett

*I'm a little confused as to why my photo is being used here without my permission...*

Although I'm quite pleased to see that someone likes my photo enough to repost it on a different web site, on the other hand I'm a little confused as to why it's here....


SE9 said:


> *Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red* | Tower of London EC3
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118807239&postcount=11756
> ...without "SE9" having asked my permission to use the image! Especially as he/she is a Flickr member and should be fully aware of what "All Rights Reserved" means when added to a photo. It's clearly added as a footer at the bottom of the page that is linked to my photo.
> 
> I suppose the only mitigating fact is that he/she has at least had the decency to add a link to my Flickr ID. Like I say, in some respects I think this does mitigate this use (especially as I'm just an amateur photographer). But that said, I think "SE9" needs to have the words "All Rights Reserved" explained to him/her again.
> 
> Maybe this link will explain in full...
> https://www.flickr.com/help/general/#147
> 
> Or perhaps looking at this forum's own rules that clearly state "Users are not allowed to post copyrighted material..."
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=802
> 
> The really funny thing is that had "SE9" asked permission, I would probably have not had any real issues with them using the photo. In my case I see it as a common courtesy though to ask the owner for permission. As he/she has miss-used my photo, then maybe they are infringing on someone else's livelihood as a professional photographer? In that case that's a totally different matter.
> 
> I would look forward to a proper request to use my photo, or indeed a discussion on why I feel this way about its use.
> 
> Regards,
> Steve B


----------



## SE9

StevePBennett said:


> Although I'm quite pleased to see that someone likes my photo enough to repost it on a different web site, on the other hand I'm a little confused as to why it's here


Response via flickr mail.


----------



## SE9

*Fielden House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

Developer: Sellar Property Group

Architect: Renzo Piano

Floors: 27

Plans for Fielden House have been approved by Southwark Council:

- *Property Week:* Sellar residential tower gets go-ahead

- *Building:* Green light for Renzo Piano's residential tower next to Shard

- *Bloomberg:* London Shard Developer Wins Approval for Tower Nearby


----------



## StevePBennett

Thanks for the apology SE9. That's appreciated. 
That said, please respect copyrighted material in future. 
Like I said in my 1st post, a simple request to use is usually sufficient. 

Regards,
Steve B



SE9 said:


> Response via flickr mail.


----------



## Bligh

Great news with Fielden House!!! Great updates guys.


----------



## LCIII

Wasn't even the best photo of the art installation...some people have just entirely too much time on their hands.


----------



## GB1

Fielden house looks good.


----------



## Metro Area

Are there any other projects in the London Bridge area that could one day amount to a cluster?


----------



## SE9

Metro Area said:


> Are there any other projects in the London Bridge area that could one day amount to a cluster?


There was the now dormant Three Spires proposal which would have seen a trio of towers in the area, the tallest being 250m.

Currently the only nearby proposal excluding Fielden House is The Quill at 110m.


----------



## Birmingham

Edited


----------



## Birmingham

LCIII said:


> Wasn't even the best photo of the art installation...some people have just entirely too much time on their hands.


Unbelievable really. Tone was rather shitty. Even the acceptance of the apology came across crap.


----------



## london lad

SE9 said:


> There was the now dormant Three Spires proposal which would have seen a trio of towers in the area, the tallest being 250m.
> 
> Currently the only nearby proposal excluding Fielden House is The Quill at 110m.


Colechurch House is also touted as a potential tower but as its closer to the river and Southwark arn't keen for anything to spoil the view of the Shard you are probably looking at 100m, possibly 120m if your lucky.


----------



## StevePBennett

*< Smiling photographer...*

Hi Birmingham and indeed LCIII,

Although there's no real reason to reply, I decided to respond as I find your comments quite amusing. In the first place I have never said that my photo was any better than anyone else's, so why comment so? In fact if you read my original comment I stated that I was quite pleased that someone liked it. In addition, the apology I have received from SE9 and indeed the site web masters was gratefully accepted. 

However, you guys are still missing the point completely! Just because a photograph is published to the internet does not mean it is available to be copied and re-distributed without consent. At best it's just plain rude not to ask permission and at worst it's actually theft. 

Copyright "All Rights Reserved" is just that - and my photos like lots of others on Flickr are clearly marked so. 

I didn't publish under a Creative Commons license www.flickr.com/creativecommons 
I think this is where you people getting confused. Again, this link may explain better than me. www.flickr.com/services/developer/community/ 

The point again is that I've never been offended, but other "professional" photographers may see things in a completely different light. Even your web masters are pointing this out in banner headlines at the top of each page, but you guys keep on flagrantly disregarding copyright. I just hope it doesn't end somewhere with the whole site being sued for copyright infringement. It would be a crying shame to see such a good site being brought down by ignorance. 

Either way, it's been an enlightening discussion. 

Regards,
Steve B



Birmingham said:


> Unbelievable really. Tone was rather shitty. Even the acceptance of the apology came across crap.


----------



## JimB

StevePBennett said:


> However, you guys are still missing the point completely!


I don't think anyone's missing the point.

It's just that you are labouring it.

SE9 has acknowledged that he should have asked for your permission and has apologised for not doing so. No need to repeat your lecture over and over, ad nauseam.

Move on, fella.


----------



## Metro Area

Yeah Steve P Bennett,
shite happens. You were right to point out your authorship. Let's avoid turning this place sour, because it's supposed to be a window onto what is going on in London, architecturally.This place is pleasant and interesting for that reason.
Yours truly,
lil old me


----------



## SE9

It's been an enlightening discussion indeed. Ultimately, the confusion on my part stemmed from the allowances placed on the photo.

Those like myself and Getty Images upload ©All Rights Reserved photos. However, we allow for those photos, at a self-determined size, to be shared or embedded on social media, personal blogs and forums for fair purposes.

For a flickr user like myself, this is done by selecting this option in my account settings, which gives others this function when they come across my photos. It enables individuals to share my photos on social media, forums and blogs, properly credited. An example of this in action: a random twitter user posting my photos of King's Cross with no personal problem, as I've enabled him to do so. It occurs daily across different forums and mediums.

The vast majority of photos on this thread have been taken by London based forumers: chest, potto, stevekeiretsu, Retro Specs, opayek, Tbeam, PowerOfLondon, geogregor, DarJoLе and myself amongst others. Those that aren't were sourced from photographers that have allowed their photos to be shared with credit for such purposes at a photographer-determined size. Having been a flickr user since 2005, I hadn't encountered a single problem with this prior to the present, some have thanked me. It was in this context that Steve B's photo was posted here, to provide a visual representation of the art installation introduced and described in this post. Unfortunately, doing so has caused great consternation, for which a sincere apology was given. The matter needn't be dwelt on any longer, repeat instances won't occur from now on.

To finish on a related note, if you want an example of a malicious breach of copyright, look no further than my photo of the now-demolished Ferrier Estate, taken in 2009. It has been taken, modified and used as the front cover of a recently published crime thriller without permission or any credit whatsoever. Cheeky.


----------



## GB1

I see there's been structural problems at the cheesegrater , with bolts falling off. Worrying to say the least.


----------



## potto

I think it was a good find and portrait of the installation though, nice elevation and lighting of what is quite a tight spot and awkward angle especially with the recent crowds. I did some recent close ups that I might put up.


----------



## potto

GB1 said:


> I see there's been structural problems at the cheesegrater , with bolts falling off. Worrying to say the least.


at least it wasn't a pane of glass... yet


----------



## GB1

potto said:


> at least it wasn't a pane of glass... yet


I wonder what has caused this to happen, poor workmanship or the weather conditions ? .


----------



## JimB

GB1 said:


> I wonder what has caused this to happen, poor workmanship or the weather conditions ? .


Hopefully not faulty design, at least.

Or materials.


----------



## SE9

Buildings often run across these unfortunate teething problems close after completion. Last month a pane of glass fell from 240 Blackfriars Road.


----------



## GB1

Hopefully it's just something minor that can be fixed relatively quick. Like poor workmanship rather than a structural or design flaw.


----------



## SE9

*190 Strand* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743102

Official website: http://www.190strand.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 190 Strand, London WC2

Developer: St Edward

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 206

NG Bailey to install building services at 190 Strand:



> *Ilkley’s NG Bailey wins £13 million contract for Strand development in London*
> Bdaily | 1 November 2014
> 
> Ilkley-based NG Bailey has won a £13 million contract for 190 Strand development by St Edwards Homes, a division of the Berkeley Group.
> 
> The firm will deliver a full mechanical, electrical and public health installation in the coming weeks.
> 
> NG Bailey’s solution, led by its Engineering division, will use its offsite manufacture capability to deliver the ‘shell and core’ infrastructure to 200 luxury top-end apartments, town houses and penthouses.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360

Second phase of sales to commence, following a strong first phase earlier this year:



> *Second phase of luxury Royal Docks development to go on sale*
> The Wharf | 5 November 2014
> 
> The remaining third of apartments in the Hoola London development at the Royal Docks are to go on sale this week.
> 
> The luxury one to three bed apartments are due to be completed in 2016. They form part of the two tower, 360 home, scheme being built yards away from the cable car.
> 
> [continued in link]













Hoola - Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*55 Broadway* | St. James's W1

London forum thread: N/A

20th Century London: http://www.20thcenturylondon.org.uk/55-broadway


Project facts


Address: 55 Broadway, London W1

Redevelopment architect: TateHindle

Floors: 13

Homes: 89

Plans have been submitted for the conversion of Transport for London's historic headquarters into apartments. Planning documents can be viewed here.


----------



## desertpunk

*New US Embassy taking shape:*


31 October 2014 by usembassylondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Cladding has commenced at Riverwalk, photo taken today by opayek:


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m and 115m

Floors: 68 and 35

Plans for South Quay Plaza have been approved tonight by Tower Hamlets Council:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

One of the best looking proposals on the boards right now. Extremely happy it was approved (although, was there really any chance it wouldn't be?).

Anyway, can't wait to see it rise.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ah, so it's one tower instead of two.


----------



## Frankus Maximus

ThatOneGuy said:


> Ah, so it's one tower instead of two.


I'd say it's a tall tower and a shorter tower!


----------



## GB1

It's two ones 215 m and the other is 115m according to SE9.


----------



## Core Rising

GB1 said:


> It's two ones 215 m and the other is 115m according to SE9.


This is correct. you can see that it is two separate towers from the ground floor plan in the second image SE9 posted.


----------



## SE9

*Arrowhead Quay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m and 170m

Floors: 55 and 50

Arrowhead Quay has been approved tonight by Tower Hamlets Council:


----------



## stinkysteel

I was gutted to see south quay plaza get such a large height reduction . I like the design and had high hopes for this reaching the 800 ft mark. I shouldn't be surprised though!


----------



## AbidM

Tower hamlets is going to become one hell of an expensive place to live, I hope they don't gentrify the whole area, there's a lot of history and culture in some parts of the area, which has been bought by migration of different ethnic group to Tower Hamlets. It will be unfortunate to see the demise of this. However I must say those buildings look great. Very American like, a bit of Miami and Chicago. A question for you all, what's pushing the residential skyscraper boom in London?


----------



## SE9

Tower Hamlets is an entire borough. The skyscrapers are proposed for a section of E14, on what was derelict docklands a few decades ago. Hence why half the proposals there have the word 'Quay', 'Bay' or 'Wharf' in the name.

The near insatiable demand for London real estate is seeing these high end residential projects, lowrise and highrise, move forward at a fast rate:


----------



## virtuesoft

Nice picture taken by @MPSinthesky (Metropolitan Police Service Helicopters) yesterday morning...










https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky/status/530280024826716160/


----------



## SE9

Great photo. I know several that are hoping the MPS release a larger version, as they did with their fog photo last year.


----------



## SE9

Construction timelapse of *Pancras Square* at King's Cross:

111192516


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

If London has such overwhelming investment, why hasn't that turned into supertall or even skyscraper size buildings?

I mean, don't get me wrong, some of the world's best skyscrapers are in London. But the city doesn't have the forest of buildings effect of New York, Tokyo, or even parts of Paris.

Is there a hard ceiling on London? And if so, at what point do they remove it because of economic pressure?


----------



## SE9

London has a supertall, so far the only in the EU. A skyscraper is +150m, and there were three skyscrapers approved on one street in London last night alone.

From the turn of the millennium:

















To:









Photo by potto


----------



## SE9

*London Paramount Theme Park* | Swanscombe Peninsula

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553041

Official website: http://www.londonparamount.info/


Project facts


Location: Swanscombe Peninsula, Kent

Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Area: 872 acres

Completion: 2020

Initial plans have been released for the London Paramount theme park at Swanscombe Peninsula:

- *BBC News:* Paramount Pictures resort plans on display

- *Kent Online:* London Paramount resort, Emerging plans to go on show in consultation

- *Rider Rater:* Paramount London park plans go on display


----------



## Sterlyng65

I love it


----------



## Brummyboy92

What's the likelihood of that happening?


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SomeKindOfBug said:


> If London has such overwhelming investment, why hasn't that turned into supertall or even skyscraper size buildings?
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong, some of the world's best skyscrapers are in London. But the city doesn't have the forest of buildings effect of New York, Tokyo, or even parts of Paris.
> 
> Is there a hard ceiling on London? And if so, at what point do they remove it because of economic pressure?


There is a ~1000ft ceiling due to the heathrow flightpath. I don't see it getting removed unless heathrow closes, which is looking less likely now.

NYC has the density it does because Manhattan is an island, with good rock for skyscraper construction (even given the tech of the early days); London had room to sprawl and not so good rock. Paris chose to concentrate their talls in La Defense in deference to the historic architecture of the centre; London is less firmly planned and with the blitz etc didn't have a consistent historic centre left to preserve, etc, etc.

All sorts of factors why London isn't a skyscraper-fest compared to any other given city, historically. And while the (current/recent) investment SE9 is citing will turn into a great deal of new skyscrapers if you wait 10 years, it still won't be a similar forest to NYC, because the high rises are more scattered. Come 2025 I can think of at least 8 'clusters' with a notable skyscraper presence - the IoD, the City, the City's northern fringes, South Bank, Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Elephant, Stratford, Croydon - and I might be forgetting some. If they were all combined and packed into one Manhattan shaped area it might start 'competing', but that's not geographical / economical reality of London.

I suppose to put it in short, big money only turns into tall buildings when the money is constricted to a small area by some legal or geographical factor. In London it's not.


----------



## potto

stevekeiretsu said:


> There is a ~1000ft ceiling due to the heathrow flightpath. I don't see it getting removed unless heathrow closes, which is looking less likely now.
> 
> NYC has the density it does because Manhattan is an island, with good rock for skyscraper construction (even given the tech of the early days); London had room to sprawl and not so good rock. Paris chose to concentrate their talls in La Defense in deference to the historic architecture of the centre; London is less firmly planned and with the blitz etc didn't have a consistent historic centre left to preserve, etc, etc.
> 
> All sorts of factors why London isn't a skyscraper-fest compared to any other given city, historically. And while the (current/recent) investment SE9 is citing will turn into a great deal of new skyscrapers if you wait 10 years, it still won't be a similar forest to NYC, because the high rises are more scattered. If you squash the 2025 high rises of the IoD, the City, the City's northern fringes, South Bank, Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Stratford, Croydon, etc into one Manhattan shaped area it might start 'competing', but that's not geographical reality.
> 
> I suppose to put it in short, big money only turns into tall buildings when the money is constricted to a small area by some legal or geographical factor. In London it's not.


Actually the London wide 1000ft building height limit comes from having to vertically separate Heathrow and City airport flight paths from each other, needs a 1000ft separation between them as well. London was much more supertall friendly up until the late 80s when City airport opened. It is more likely that City airport might close than Heathrow moves. Either way London will get an extra 1000 ft breathing space. If City airport closes then central London as well as wider London will have a much raised ceiling.


----------



## Tellvis

If it's not a stupid question, why is there not a 1000ft ceiling around the likes of New York and Hong Kong, they have airports close to their cities, and still have supertalls......


----------



## Londonese

virtuesoft said:


> Nice picture taken by @MPSinthesky (Metropolitan Police Service Helicopters) yesterday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky/status/530280024826716160/


Oh wow, what a picture!

London is really beginning to look very futuristic. What I would do to jump forward in time a decade to see what it looks like then...

-

Also, fantastic news about the Paramount park. I'm quietly optimistic about it. Do you know if they gave any details on specific rides and attractions? And if so, where can I find them?


----------



## stevekeiretsu

cheers potto, interesting, didn't know that. you might want to un-quote all of the paramount park pictures though lol

Tellvis, I'm not too familiar with NYC or HK air patterns to be honest, but I'd guess it's the difference between having airports "close to the city" and airport with the landing approach path directly over the city. See, the argument often cited against heathrow expansion (or even in favour of total closure), that most cities with east-west prevailing winds (and hence runways + flight paths) have the sense to put the airport north or south of the city, not west of it.


----------



## Tellvis

Yeh, see the point, Boris Island would have caused the same problem I guess, being East of the city, but that's been kicked into touch. Still think the 1000ft ceiling for Central London is a bit too cautious, especially with today's technology, but what do I know about aviation, naff all.


----------



## SE9

Tellvis said:


> If it's not a stupid question, why is there not a 1000ft ceiling around the likes of New York and Hong Kong, they have airports close to their cities, and still have supertalls......


The approach for London City Airport takes planes literally right over central London, Canary Wharf and the wider Docklands area, in close proximity.

The approach for New York airports doesn't take planes right over Lower or Midtown Manhattan.




Tellvis said:


> Yeh, see the point, Boris Island would have caused the same problem I guess, being East of the city, but that's been kicked into touch. Still think the 1000ft ceiling for Central London is a bit too cautious, especially with today's technology, but what do I know about aviation, naff all.


Boris Island or the Thames Hub Airport wouldn't have caused the same problem. The approach for either airport would take aircraft far above central London and the Docklands, thus having no aviation imposed height limit.


----------



## phoenixboi08

SE9 said:


> The approach for London City Airport takes planes literally right over central London, Canary Wharf and the wider Docklands area, in close proximity. The approach for New York airports doesn't take planes right over Lower or Midtown Manhattan.






There are approaches that take planes over Manhattan...especially when you fly to LaGuardia. One can see planes flying across all the time. 

The FAA imposed limit in most cities is 2000ft, however, so it may just be an instance of less caution or an approach that gives them a much longer descent. 

It also matters in which direction you're flying, as well as air traffic. Flying into Heathrow from the US, I couldn't see the city at all, but was able to finally figure out where it was in relation to the city when I flew in from Hamburg. 

In my experience, it didn't seem like the approach brought us any lower than in NYC


----------



## SE9

When I said they don't fly 'right over', I meant they don't in close proximity as planes do approaching London City.

For example, watch at *5:51* to see how close planes get to Canary Wharf:






Or at *1:22* here:






Literally a minute before touchdown.


----------



## Quicksilver

Last video is amazing. Never landed from that direction, only from East. That approach looks amazing from land as well, as plane literally flying between two rows of skyscraper over the dock.


----------



## SE9

I've never landed from that direction either, but I've only used LCY once. Must be quite a feeling.

This video starts by flying past the Shard, demonstrating why there's a 1,000ft ceiling for buildings in central London:


----------



## hugh

Apart from height restrictions related to flight, younger forumers might lack context. London has gone from being a city with virtually no skyscrapers, to a city with a fair number of them, in a relatively short time. Heritage groups, would be conservationists, extreme architectural conservatism, overwrought (IMO) memories of bad high rise architecture in the 1960s (yes, it's a long time ago), all contributed to London being low-rise. As said, that's changing, just don't expect a sea of super talls to spring up overnight.


----------



## SE9

Hi and no problem!

A rundown of projects approved so far this month:


*South Quay Plaza A* | 215m

*Arrowhead Quay A* | 183m

*New Covent Garden Market N8* | 177m

*Arrowhead Quay B* | 170m

*New Bondway* | 170m

*New Covent Garden Market N10* | 151m

*New Covent Garden Market N9* | 118m

*South Quay Plaza B* | 115m

*12-20 Wyvil Road* | 114m

*New Covent Garden Market N7* | 100m


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

trust453 said:


> Wow is there a better city than London right now


In terms of pure investment dollars, no. Not by a long way. But now you're getting into questions of cost and inflated prices and total height etc etc. Plus the insidious currency holdings of the city. A lot of these projects are not needed, but ways to store money safely.

London's place is - I think - both deserved and undeserved. In that it has some of the world's best skyscrapers - finished or proposed - but is also catching up from being three decades behind where it should be.


----------



## rjee

well, I couldn't be more excited about all these buildings u/c in London right now but I got a couple of questions: first of all, are victorian style (or any other London classic vintage style) buildings demolished in order for those building to be built? Because I love the architectural diversity in London and the way old is co existing with the modern and I don't want beautiful old buildings to be destroyed. Apart from that, when a project approval is posted, does it mean that construction work will begin immediately or that there are other stages too from which the project should go through?


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> Hi and no problem!
> 
> A rundown of projects approved so far this month:
> 
> 
> *South Quay Plaza A* | 215m
> 
> *Arrowhead Quay A* | 183m
> 
> *New Covent Garden Market N8* | 177m
> 
> *Arrowhead Quay B* | 170m
> 
> *New Bondway* | 170m
> 
> *New Covent Garden Market N10* | 151m
> 
> *New Covent Garden Market N9* | 118m
> 
> *South Quay Plaza B* | 115m
> 
> *12-20 Wyvil Road* | 114m
> 
> *New Covent Garden Market N7* | 100m


Unbelievably good. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> well, I couldn't be more excited about all these buildings u/c in London right now but I got a couple of questions: first of all, are victorian style (or any other London classic vintage style) buildings demolished in order for those building to be built? Because I love the architectural diversity in London and the way old is co existing with the modern and I don't want beautiful old buildings to be destroyed. Apart from that, when a project approval is posted, does it mean that construction work will begin immediately or that there are other stages too from which the project should go through?


Welcome! I hope this answers some of your questions:

*1)* Classic architecture isn't demolished in order for these new projects to be built. The majority of high profile projects in London today are being built on what was disused or derelict sites. The Canary Wharf/Docklands area was a derelict, former port. Nine Elms was full of warehouses and a derelict power station. The Greenwich Peninsula was a derelict, former gasworks area. King's Cross Central was a derelict, post-industrial railway goods yard. The majority of buildings being demolished to make way for other new developments are postwar constructions.

*2)* Construction can commence following the confirmation of approval. Developers can decide to start construction straight away or hold back, depending on a range of factors such as real estate market conditions. In the event that a developer holds back for too long, they have to reapply for planning permission.


----------



## SE9

*185 Park Street* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700771

Official website: http://www.185parkstreetlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 185 Park Street, London SE1

Developer: Delancey

Architect: Squire and Partners

Floors: 20 | 14 | 9

Homes: 170

Plans for 185 Park Street have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















This morning at Embassy Gardens. Update from @EmbassyGardens:


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Chest reports a very busy site today at 52 Lime Street:


----------



## SE9

*Vauxhall Cross* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: https://consultations.tfl.gov.uk/roads/vauxhall-cross


Project facts


New transport interchange

New pedestrianised space

Two-way working on the roads immediately surrounding the transport interchange

Plans to redevelop the Vauxhall Cross vicinity have been unveiled:


----------



## metroranger

Does this mean the 'ski jump' is going?


----------



## SE9

metroranger said:


> Does this mean the 'ski jump' is going?


Yes.


----------



## GB1

Any news on the Vauxhall cross towers ?.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Any news on the Vauxhall cross towers ?.


If there was, it would have been posted here.


----------



## Union Man

The speed at which 52 Lime Street is coming apace is impressive, hopefully it continues.


----------



## rjee

SE9 said:


> Welcome! I hope this answers some of your questions:
> 
> *1)* Classic architecture isn't demolished in order for these new projects to be built. The majority of high profile projects in London today are being built on what was disused or derelict sites. The Canary Wharf/Docklands area was a derelict, former port. Nine Elms was full of warehouses and a derelict power station. The Greenwich Peninsula was a derelict, former gasworks area. King's Cross Central was a derelict, post-industrial railway goods yard. The majority of buildings being demolished to make way for other new developments are postwar constructions.
> 
> *2)* Construction can commence following the confirmation of approval. Developers can decide to start construction straight away or hold back, depending on a range of factors such as real estate market conditions. In the event that a developer holds back for too long, they have to reapply for planning permission.


thanks a lot for the info...
and since you seem to be the expert here, are there any other major towers (100+ metres and except 52 Lime Street) u/c or approved in The City? I would really love it if The City became a little more dense and upscale.


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> thanks a lot for the info...
> and since you seem to be the expert here, are there any other major towers (100+ metres and except 52 Lime Street) u/c or approved in The City? I would really love it if The City became a little more dense and upscale.


Coming up in the City of London, there's 100 Bishopsgate (172m), 40 Leadenhall Street (154m), Heron Plaza (135m) and the redevelopment of One Angel Court (101m).

And we await news concerning The Pinnacle (288m). It's recently been reported that a consortium backed by equity investors is close to taking up the development.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SomeKindOfBug said:


> London's place is - I think - both deserved and undeserved. In that it has some of the world's best skyscrapers - finished or proposed - but is also catching up from being three decades behind where it should be.


No offence, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Bligh

I really do think that the Lime Steet Tower will bring some much needed 'meat' to the City Cluster. As will 100 Bishopsgate.


----------



## SE9

*Banyan Wharf* | Hoxton N1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://regal-homes.co.uk/developments/banyan-wharf/


Project facts


Address: 17-21 Wenlock Road, London N1

Developer: Regal Homes

Architect: Hawkins Brown

Cost: £10 million

Homes: 50

Tallest cross-laminated timber building in Europe

A timelapse of construction to date at Banyan Wharf:

108123407

Project renders:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

AUTOTHRILL said:


> No offence, you don't know what you're talking about.


In what sense?


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

In what sense is london 30 years behind what 'it should be'? Yes there have been wars amongst other misfortunes etc but how do we justify what 'should' have been London's fate anyhow? If youre referring to londons high rise development being held back, look at new york. Unrestrained urban develpment throughout the period you refer to. And important to note is that nyc is of a similar level of preservation and 'intactness' of classical architecture that london is- yet london was blitzed, new york was untouched after ww2. Despite London's awful urban planning, had it deveopmened at new yorks rate and in the vein of (modern and high rise) construction as NYC then I fear London would look horrific today. Be thankful things are as they are, id say its all working out rather well.


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Progress at the Peninsula Tower and Intercontinental Hotel. Photos by Matt Buck:


IMGP6924 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


IMGP6927 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> *Banyan Wharf* | Hoxton N1
> 
> Project renders:


I'm liking the part-adhesion, part-subversion of the cuboid NLV with the cargotecture-esque rotated bits on the top. more of that sort of thing sprinkled around the endless NLV builds wouldn't hurt IMO!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

AUTOTHRILL said:


> In what sense is london 30 years behind what 'it should be'? Yes there have been wars amongst other misfortunes etc but how do we justify what 'should' have been London's fate anyhow? If youre referring to londons high rise development being held back, look at new york. Unrestrained urban develpment throughout the period you refer to. And important to note is that nyc is of a similar level of preservation and 'intactness' of classical architecture that london is- yet london was blitzed, new york was untouched after ww2. Despite London's awful urban planning, had it deveopmened at new yorks rate and in the vein of (modern and high rise) construction as NYC then I fear London would look horrific today. Be thankful things are as they are, id say its all working out rather well.


What are you rambling on about? It has nothing to do with the Blitz. It has everything to do with the fact that most of these enormous London developments are actually redevelopments of previously used land or brownsites. The poor urban planning after the war lead to London being filled up with awful high rises that were not fit for purpose and an embarrassment to the city. Now we've finally gotten around to tearing them down.

Battersea power station is at the centre of one of the largest urban developments in Europe, and it was decommissioned thirty years ago. It has sat unused since then.


----------



## SE9

stevekeiretsu said:


> I'm liking the part-adhesion, part-subversion of the cuboid NLV with the cargotecture-esque rotated bits on the top. more of that sort of thing sprinkled around the endless NLV builds wouldn't hurt IMO!


It's the most interesting take on NLV I've seen thus far!

I wasn't aware that construction was so advanced.


----------



## Bligh

SomeKindOfBug said:


> What are you rambling on about? It has nothing to do with the Blitz. It has everything to do with the fact that most of these enormous London developments are actually redevelopments of previously used land or brownsites. The poor urban planning after the war lead to London being filled up with awful high rises that were not fit for purpose and an embarrassment to the city. Now we've finally gotten around to tearing them down.
> 
> Battersea power station is at the centre of one of the largest urban developments in Europe, and it was decommissioned thirty years ago. It has sat unused since then.


I think that the gent was talking about your '30 years' comment which seemed to imply that no decent towers were being designed/built at that time.

The reason for this acutally is somewhat The War and indeed the Blitz. London didn't have much money circulating in terms of mass business... if there was it was likely sucked into something else such as the public sector and what not. It still retained it's status as a financial world powerhouse - but literally it just did _retain_, it didn't _grow;_ thus there was not a need for large skyscrapers only to have empty floors - a great example of this being Centre Point. What we have seen from the 90's - 10's is a mass expansion, and now there is a need and a large profit in office space and development. 

Quite frankly, from the 50's to the 70's London's and indeed Britain's main priority was certainly not building un-needed office space.


Comparing post-war NYC to post-war London is literally pointless. I could explain... but I think it takes mostly common sense to figure that one out.


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London SE1

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22

Homes: 463



















Aldgate Place starting to rise. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










The Sky Gardens construction site yesterday. Photo by @GartonJonesSW1:


----------



## SE9

*City Forum* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










Fresh hoardings up at the City Forum site, construction anticipated to start soon. Photo by potto:


----------



## inno4321

I don't want to admit though
london building each one of them creative and individual design
elegance and simple but beauty

My city must learn from them


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8


:applause:


----------



## yubnub

There are lots of exciting projects happening at the moment, makes me wish i was rich enough to live in London! Regardless of how it got to where it is London seems to be the number 1 city in the world at the moment, perhaps a new golden age for the city 

Big thanks to you guys who update this thread, it is much appreciated


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Bligh said:


> I think that the gent was talking about your '30 years' comment which seemed to imply that no decent towers were being designed/built at that time.
> 
> The reason for this acutally is somewhat The War and indeed the Blitz. London didn't have much money circulating in terms of mass business... if there was it was likely sucked into something else such as the public sector and what not. It still retained it's status as a financial world powerhouse - but literally it just did _retain_, it didn't _grow;_ thus there was not a need for large skyscrapers only to have empty floors - a great example of this being Centre Point. What we have seen from the 90's - 10's is a mass expansion, and now there is a need and a large profit in office space and development.
> 
> Quite frankly, from the 50's to the 70's London's and indeed Britain's main priority was certainly not building un-needed office space.
> 
> 
> Comparing post-war NYC to post-war London is literally pointless. I could explain... but I think it takes mostly common sense to figure that one out.


I was talking about overall skyscraper space, not the quality of individual buildings. That was pretty clear, I think. _Of course _decent towers have been built. But not a lot of them - there are more skyscrapers over 150m under construction right now than were built in the whole of the 60s, 70s, and 80s. And for the same cutoff, there are more approved designs for future projects than existing buildings already finished.

Noone is doubting the economic reasons for this change. Nor the reasons for London's retardation of skyscraper construction. As I said in my original post, the quality of London's skyscrapers is undisputed. And a lot of them are being built for the reasons you just outlined - a rapid expansion of London's economy after decades of stunted growth (ie, prior to the 90s). But many of these projects are filling vacuums that don't exist in other global cities. Many of them are regenerative projects; many utilize existing neglect in their designs. That's different than the same kind of skyscraper elsewhere. It's a different economic reality.

So when someone says that London has the best skyscrapers in the world, or the biggest boom of new construction of any city - which it does - one needs to remember that, as you said, the reasons for this current trend are particular to London, and taken out of context can distort the truth about the city and its economic strength.


----------



## rhalrm

SE9 said:


> It's the most interesting take on NLV I've seen thus far!
> 
> I wasn't aware that construction was so advanced.


Move in date for residents set to be April from what I've heard from a neighbour moving in there. 

The building next to it really needs to go though!


----------



## SE9

rhalrm said:


> Move in date for residents set to be April from what I've heard from a neighbour moving in there.
> 
> The building next to it really needs to go though!


Agreed, along with several other buildings in that vicinity.


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Today at the Novotel site, photo by Tbeam:


----------



## Birmingham

Sprouting up all over the place aren't they now. Next year will be quite interesting then 2016 :drool:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










The One Blackfriars site yesterday, photo by stevekeiretsu:


One Blackfriars worksite from South Bank Tower by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

What about Tottenham Court Road, any recent pics...? I haven't seen the constructions happening next to Centrepoint for months and I'd love to see their progress...


----------



## SE9

There's currently scaffolding climbing up the face of Centre Point. I'll post Crossrail progress there as the photos come!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Everything about this development is just WOW :cheers:


----------



## GB1

gehenaus said:


> I think he was being complimentary?


I've never heard of someone using the words "weird ass" when commenting on something they like.


----------



## Londonese

GB1 said:


> I've never heard of someone using the words "weird ass" when commenting on something they like.


He's allowed to have an opinion, anyway.

Anyhow, I think it's pretty weird-ass and pretty damn awesome.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

GB1 said:


> I've never heard of someone using the words "weird ass" when commenting on something they like.


It's definitely weird. But I like weird.


----------



## GB1

Londonese said:


> He's allowed to have an opinion, anyway.
> 
> Anyhow, I think it's pretty weird-ass and pretty damn awesome.


I never said he wasn't, just disagreed with what he said. Which is my opinion :lol::lol::lol::lol:.


----------



## GB1

SomeKindOfBug said:


> It's definitely weird. But I like weird.


What do you find weird about it ?. Usually the most common complaint on here is that a project is boring and bland, which this project isn't.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Maybe it's getting lost in translation somewhere. Weird denotes neither good nor bad. Just unusual and innovative and offbeat.

Plus, not everything that's weird is interesting or flavoursome. Some highly unusual projects are just as boring and bland as everything else, once you get past the initial shock.

What I'm saying is the juxtaposition of Battersea Power Station, with all its red brick dominance, and some Frank Gehry screwed-up-paper-bag high rises is a little... well, _weird_.

Then you have some MC Escher footpaths in the main square, which is itself at the end of a science fiction boulevard straight out of Logan's Run.

It's all pretty damn weird.


----------



## GB1

So do you like it or not? . Lol


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I like it a lot. Who doesn't? It's magnificent.


----------



## PortoNuts

I think it's one of those projects that everyone will find odd at first but will come to like it. Or at least appreciate it.


----------



## SE9

*The Garden Bridge* | Temple-South Bank

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: http://www.gardenbridgetrust.org/


Project facts


Developer: The Garden Bridge Trust

Architect: Thomas Heatherwick

Engineering and design consultants: Arup

Cost: £175m ($275m)

Plans for the Garden Bridge have been approved tonight by Westminster Council:

- *Dezeen:* Thomas Heatherwick's Garden Bridge given green light

- *BBC News:* London's River Thames garden bridge backed by Westminster

- *Arch Daily:* Westminster Council Approves Heatherwick’s Garden Bridge Plans

82287045


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Street* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618322

Official website: http://www.66-chilternstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 66 Chiltern Street, London W1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 15

Homes: 55



















Demolition at the 66 Chiltern Street site is near complete, with construction of the development to follow. Photos by koolduct:


----------



## GB1

^^^^ the garden bridge fund needs £50 million to get the project started, now where's my piggy bank !!!!.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Today at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres
























Progress at Embassy Gardens, photos courtesy of the Ballymore Group:


DSCF2921 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


DSCF2912 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


DSCF2572 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


DSCF2863 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


----------



## bongo-anders

Isn't Malaysia Square the first Bjarke Ingels (BIG) project in London, let alone England.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The Garden Bridge is going to show up on satellite images and make people think the resolution is too low.


----------



## SE9

bongo-anders said:


> Isn't Malaysia Square the first Bjarke Ingels (BIG) project in London, let alone England.


Correct, it's BIG's first project in the UK.


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113026237

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

Developer: Lend Lease

Main architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300

Plans for phase 2 of Elephant Park have been approved by Southwark Council:


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

The Sky Garden at 20 Fenchurch Street has been unveiled, with booking commencing on the 8th December. Visuals by Bruce Gillingham Pollard:

113375223


----------



## JimB

^^^^

So disappointing that, after redesign, the Sky Gardens no longer have very much by way of.............well...........a garden.


----------



## hugh

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> So disappointing that, after redesign, the Sky Gardens no longer have very much by way of.............well...........a garden.


Usual form, hyperbole, then compromise.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

To be fair, you're not going up there for the gardens. That's probably the best viewing platform in London. Wider than the Shard, more panoramic too.


----------



## SE9

I'll certainly be up to check it out in the new year. I didn't think the sky garden in its proposed format would materialise, same feeling with Vauxhall Sky Gardens.


----------



## SE9

*Millharbour Village* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://www.millharbourvillage.com/


Project facts


Address: 3 Millharbour and 6, 7 & 8 South Quay, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Studio Egret West and Hawkins\Brown

Height: 142m | 139m | 126m | 122m | 113m | 102m

Homes: 1,500

Plans have been submitted for Millharbour Village, a residential project to the south of Canary Wharf. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

That's the one day of the year Londoners go outside and picnic on the lawn.

They're like mayflowers. They hatch, mate, and die all within 24 hours.


----------



## SE9

That happens throughout late spring, summer and early autumn on my side of town. April 2014 (self taken):


Greenwich Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wates House, University College London* | Bloomsbury WC1

Planning application: Camden 2014/3486/P

Official website: https://www.bartlett.ucl.ac.uk/arch...-Bartlett-estates-strategy/wates-house-design


Project facts


Address: 22 Gordon Street, London WC1

Developer: University College London

Architect: Hawkins/Brown

Height: 26m

Floors: 6










Construction work is under way at 22 Gordon Street. Photo by Smout Allen:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> That happens throughout late spring, summer and early autumn on my side of town. April 2014 (self taken):
> 
> 
> Greenwich Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Oh well la-de-daa. Not all of us could afford to live on the Greenwich side of the river. Don't let your top hat hit you on the way out, Mr Monopoly man. The only people in the park near to where I lived were rats.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Nice picture, though. Looks very pleasant.


----------



## SE9

*JCDecaux Advertising Sculpture* | Earls Court SW5

Planning application: Kensington & Chelsea PP/14/08099

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: West Cromwell Road, London SW5

Developer: JCDecaux

Architect: Zaha Hadid

Length: 30m

Something different. Plans have been submitted for a Zaha Hadid designed advertising sculpture on the A4:


----------



## JamieUK

^ That looks like it's taking up a'lot of the pavement.


----------



## LondontoDC

So where does the ad actually go on that "sculpture" then? Presumably on the side facing the road (ie the side that people will actually see), which has been conveniently left out of the renders. I'm all for innovative ways to display advertising, but this looks like something Zaha scribbled on the back of a napkin and gave to an assistant to cobble together in real life. Give it a few months of diesel fumes on the side of the A4 and we'll see if it ends up as spotless and pure as in those renders... 

As ever, many thanks for your London updates SE9.


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> ^ That looks like it's taking up a'lot of the pavement.


It has a smaller footprint than what currently occupies that space.



LondontoDC said:


> So where does the ad actually go on that 'sculpture' then? Presumably on the side facing the road (ie the side that people will actually see), which has been conveniently left out of the renders. I'm all for innovate ways to display advertising, but this looks like something Zaha scribbled on the back of a napkin and gave to an assistant to cobble together in real life. Give it a few months of diesel fumes on the side of the A4 and we'll see if it ends up as spotless and pure as in those renders...
> 
> As ever, many thanks for your London updates SE9.


No problem. Here's a couple of renders from the other side: A | B


----------



## hugh

LondontoDC said:


> So where does the ad actually go on that "sculpture" then? Presumably on the side facing the road (ie the side that people will actually see), which has been conveniently left out of the renders. I'm all for innovative ways to display advertising, but this looks like something Zaha scribbled on the back of a napkin and gave to an assistant to cobble together in real life. Give it a few months of diesel fumes on the side of the A4 and we'll see if it ends up as spotless and pure as in those renders...
> 
> *As ever, many thanks for your London updates SE9*.


Seconded.


----------



## PortoNuts

Love that sculpture.


----------



## TedToToe

PortoNuts said:


> Love that sculpture.


I love the design too, but isn't it a little out of place on that stretch of the A4?


----------



## rhalrm

LondontoDC said:


> So where does the ad actually go on that "sculpture" then? Presumably on the side facing the road (ie the side that people will actually see), which has been conveniently left out of the renders. I'm all for innovative ways to display advertising, but this looks like something Zaha scribbled on the back of a napkin and gave to an assistant to cobble together in real life. Give it a few months of diesel fumes on the side of the A4 and we'll see if it ends up as spotless and pure as in those renders...
> 
> As ever, many thanks for your London updates SE9.


On the London Full Summary page there is a render of it showing the side facing the roads.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688692&page=33


----------



## Bligh

Millharbour Village looks incredibly impressive. The Docklands is going to be so impressive.

I was in CW during the week taking pictures, and the immediate thing that impressed me was the amount of construction going on. The new Crossrail station is gorgeous in person. 

As usual; fantastic updates SE9. This thread wouldn't be the same without you mate.


----------



## JamieUK

I looked at Elephant & Castle on Google Street View and thought it looks a bit run down to be blunt. Nice to see it's getting some lovely new buildings.


----------



## LondontoDC

JamieUK said:


> I looked at Elephant & Castle on Google Street View and thought it looks a bit run down to be blunt. Nice to see it's getting some lovely new buildings.


Far from being blunt JamieUK, I think that's one of the nicest things anyone's ever had to say about Elephant and Castle on this forum.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Apparently, E&C used to be lovely.



















Then the Blitz happened. 10 May 1941, in particular, caused a huge firestorm in E&C.










http://blackcablondon.net/2012/10/26/a-history-of-the-elephant-castle-part-two/

In hindsight the post-war rebuilding was unkind to the area in many ways, lots of huge blocks of concrete estates that went out of fashion, plus the poisoned chalice of hosting a key junction on the inner ring road, adding to the hostility of the street scene/architecture. So, yeah, "run down" alright, I remember getting lost in Elephant at 5am after a night out about 10-15 years ago, before I moved here and 'got my London feet', scary at the time for someone unused to an 'urban jungle' experience! The change since then has already been pretty big but will be even more, too bad it's probably already risen way out of my price range or I'd love to buy here.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Damn Nazis. I visited E&C a few months back. It still has some old gems but it's now mostly immigrants and fruit markets.


----------



## Birmingham

So millharbour will add another 8, 100-150m towers to canary wharf. Very interesting.


----------



## SE9

*Brentford Waterside* | Brentford TW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119718985

Planning application: Hounslow P/2012/2735


Project facts


Address: Land to the south of Brentford High Street and Waterside, London TW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington and Glenn Howells

Site area: 4.8 hectares

Homes: 876

Plans for phase one of Brentford Waterside have been approved by Hounslow Council and the Mayor of London:

- *The Construction Index*: Brentford Waterside plan approved

- *Building*: Plan to revive west London wasteland wins consent 

- *Architects Journal*: Green light for Brentford Waterside masterplan


----------



## LDN N7

Never a grey gloomy day in the renders. I want to visit this sunny warm London the renders always show!


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

That's so convenient, as I do all my grocery shopping at Food Store.

And if I've got a bit of change left over, I love browsing around Books.

If I've got time left in my day, I usually go have a look in Tools, Home Decor, The Music Shop, and at the very end, go check my balance at Place To Store Your Money.


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Never a grey gloomy day in the renders. I want to visit this sunny warm London the renders always show!


There's plenty of renders with variable weather conditions, take this one for example.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










The Tate Modern extension this afternoon, courtesy of the Tate:


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.4bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700

Plans for Royal Arsenal Square, a new public space at Royal Arsenal Riverside, have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The whole Royal Arsenal project is so blandly anonymous I can scarcely summon an emotion to describe it.

It's just _there_.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

have you seen it in person? it fantastic! some nice red steel on the balconies, countless very high quality renovations and lovely materials and massing on the new builds. all compliments each other perfectly- on a sunny day its glorious. some nice public spaces and mature trees/sculptures too. even the waterfront is nice. done wonders for Woolwich.


----------



## SE9

Blandly anonymous?


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

the whole scheme is great and its getting better. I'd live there!


----------



## Londonese

^^It looks great... because of the old buildings.

The new ones are fairly anonymous. That's not to say they're bad, they've just bowed out to the existing stuff, which is obviously intentional. Garish wouldn't have been good here. I still think the waterfront towers could have been much better, though.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I mean it's nice. It's clean and very neat. I just don't feel it has a character. It feels like a place that once had character, which has now had all the rough edges sanded off. Everything is smooth and tidy. No outrageous designs, no eye-catching sights.

I think the word I'd use to describe it is 'adequate'. it's exactly what it needs to be, but nothing more.

Again, just my opinion. Not saying it's bad, coulda been a lot better though, surely.


----------



## hugh

WTF? Is that an emphatic 'did'?


----------



## cardiff

I lived in Woolwich and saw some of the developments, I'd say it was a very sympathetic and restrained redevelopment of teh area, creating quite an attractive and harmonious gentrification and redevelopment of teh area. Lets face it it has quite rough parts to it Woolwich and the development of the arsenal area has brought disparate but attractive buildings together into a community. How is the high street developing? Last time i was there, there were a few empty grand looking buildings.


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> Blandly anonymous?
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


The old buildings are fine, the modern ones could be anywhere, especially the ones on the seventh pictures.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14


Can't Novotel ever hire a good architect for once?


----------



## LDN N7

It's tall square and glassy… you won't even notice it on Canary Wharf.


----------



## m4rcin

I love Principal Place :drool:


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> Can't Novotel ever hire a good architect for once?


It'll be blocked by its taller neighbours, so no harm to the skyline done.


----------



## SE9

m4rcin said:


> I love Principal Place :drool:


I look forward to seeing how the cladding turns out in person.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Floorplates up to level 16 at Baltimore Tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










The Peninsula Tower and Intercontinental Hotel viewed from Preston's Road. Photo by uk.de:


----------



## SE9

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2

Developer: Stanhope

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Height: 101m

Floors: 24










The core of One Angel Court, viewed from a camera on Tower 42:


----------



## m4rcin

del


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London SE1

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22

Homes: 463










Progress at Aldgate Place, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Aldgate Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*60 Commercial Road* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634624

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 60 Commercial Road, London E1

Developer: Carlyle Group

Architect: Buckley Gray Yeoman

Floors: 19

Student units: 417










Cladding installation up to level 11 at 60 Commercial Road. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


60 Commercial Road u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

Photos from a visit on the weekend by Frankus Maximus:


----------



## DaveAlen

*Osiers Gate*

Anyone know where I can find some more photos of this project? Osiers Gate


----------



## stevekeiretsu

DaveAlen said:


> Anyone know where I can find some more photos of this project? Osiers Gate


https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevekeiretsu/sets/72157632580114740


----------



## rjee

is it possible that there is a picture showing the Isle of Dogs area with all the renderings?


----------



## Londonese

This is the most comprehensive rendering I could find:










Even without the Baltimore Tower, Millharbour Village, One Bank Street, Novotel and City Pride (if that's still going ahead?) it still looks brilliant... so exciting London!


----------



## rjee

Londonese said:


> This is the most comprehensive rendering I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even without the Baltimore Tower, Millharbour Village, One Bank Street, Novotel and City Pride (if that's still going ahead?) it still looks brilliant... so exciting London!


thank you for the photo, it looks great and really promising... I hope The City will grow in this way too.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Floors: 35

Homes: 307










Progress at Lexicon, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Love that corner. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Alpha Square* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.alphasquare.london


Project facts


Address: 50 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Far East Consortium International

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Height: 212m and 116m

Floors: 63 and 32

Plans for Alpha Square have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Londonese

^^too exciting for words!


----------



## GB1

Tower Hamlets council plz plz approve alpha square.


----------



## Ni3lS

Second to last render of the Alpha Square development seems out of proportion? With 212 meters I doubt it would dwarf the entire Canary Wharf cluster, even when positioned slightly in the foreground.


----------



## hugh

A great foil to CW's bulkier scrapers. Also good to see that old Courage sign in that pub shot.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Looks like a brand new phone with the plastic on the front.

I just want to peel it.


----------



## SE9

Ni3lS said:


> Second to last render of the Alpha Square development seems out of proportion? With 212 meters I doubt it would dwarf the entire Canary Wharf cluster, even when positioned slightly in the foreground.


All planning application renders have to be proportionally accurate. Detailed surveying is undertaken to make them precise. From Rotherhithe, Alpha Square is two-thirds the distance of the Canada Square towers.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I mean, it's obviously accurate. But they _have _chosen the angle/fov that makes their building look the biggest. It's an advertisement.


----------



## SE9

No they're trying to get the project approved, not advertise it.

There's renders of it from multiple directions in the planning application. It's not in their interest to make the tower look bigger than it would be.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

So why did they produce images that make it look bigger than it actually is? If their goal was to minimize its impact, they shouldn't have produced those exact renders you cherry-picked. Because that's literally what they do.


----------



## SE9

Once again, they didn't produce renders that make it look bigger than it actually is.

As I stated just a few posts up, detailed surveying is undertaken to produce each rendered image from each viewpoint. Surveying is a discipline that involves the measurement and determination of distances, angles and points.

The 'goal' isn't to minimise the impact, it's to provide an accurate representation of the proposed project.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core of Baltimore Tower viewed from The Point in Blackheath. Photos by chest:


Canary Wharf on Flickr


Canary Wharf on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Dorsett Shepherd's Bush* | Shepherd's Bush W12

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.dorsetthotels.com/unitedkingdom/london/shepherdsbush/


Project facts


Address: 58 Shepherds Bush Green, London W12

Developer: Dorsett Hospitality International

Architect: Flanagan Lawrence

Hotel rooms: 322

The recently completed Dorsett hotel, which retains much of the Shepherd's Bush Green facade of the Shepherd's Bush Pavilion:









via Anthony Weller









via Anthony Weller









via Anthony Weller


----------



## SE9

*Garratt Lane-Wandsworth* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785761

Official website: http://garrattlane-wandsworthconsultation.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 17-27 Garratt Lane, London SW18

Developer: Wandsworth and South Thames College

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 26

Homes: 201

Plans for Garratt Lane-Wandsworth have been approved by Wandsworth Council:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Looks like a brand new phone with the plastic on the front.
> 
> I just want to peel it.



Clearly a downgrade from what was there before.


----------



## hugh

Interesting to see the new incarnation of the old Shepherd's Bush Pavilion.


----------



## SE9

A very nice job they've done with it. Building Design have recently published their architectural review of the project: Dorsett Hotel, west London by Flanagan Lawrence


----------



## PortoNuts

Such a stylish hotel.


----------



## hugh

SE9 said:


> A very nice job they've done with it. Building Design have recently published their architectural review of the project: Dorsett Hotel, west London by Flanagan Lawrence


Can't access the article, but the building looks good, drawing on its Deco roots.


----------



## SE9

*Chobham Manor* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596478

Official website: http://chobhammanor.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Taylor Wimpey and L&Q

Architect: Karakusevic Carson, Haworth Tompkins, PRP and Make

Homes: 850

Cultural facilities: 31,451m²

Office space: 25,987m²

Hotel space: 14,500m²

The second phase of Chobham Manor has been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation:

- *Building Design:* Next phase of Olympic Park housing OK'd

- *Building:* Second phase of Olympic Park housing gets go-ahead 

- *Architects Journal:* Approval for second phase of Olympic legacy housing


*Phase 1* (Karakusevic Carson)

89933527

*Phase 2* (PRP Architects)

89929256


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> Once again, they didn't produce renders that make it look bigger than it actually is.
> 
> As I stated just a few posts up, detailed surveying is undertaken to produce each rendered image from each viewpoint. Surveying is a discipline that involves the measurement and determination of distances, angles and points.
> 
> The 'goal' isn't to minimise the impact, it's to provide an accurate representation of the proposed project.


Ah, I get it now. I'm being dumb.

Are there standards and practices for these renders (ie, a minimum amount, a set number of viewpoints, etc). Or is it just 'enough to make the case'?


----------



## PortoNuts

Riverwalk looks pretty massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Countryside wins 400-home London estate rebuild*
> 
> *House builder Countryside has been named the development partner to redevelop an east London estate in Walthamstow.*
> 
> Countryside beat rival developers Lovell, Bellway, Family Mosaic and Regenter to land the job for Waltham Forest council.
> 
> The regeneration of the 1960s Marlow Road Estate will see existing properties replaced with over 400 new homes.
> 
> Detailed design proposals will be submitted for approval in Spring 2015 with building works starting later in the year.
> 
> The scheme, designed by Stitch Architects, includes 150 affordable homes and flexible retail space around a new Plaza and public square.
> 
> Richard Cherry, Chief Executive of Countryside’s Partnerships division, said: “Our focus will be on bringing back traditional tree-lined streets that link well with the surrounding area, with active frontages providing well defined spaces for the neighbourhood to enjoy.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2014/12/16/countryside-wins-400-home-london-estate-rebuild/


----------



## Londonese

Chobham Manor is okay... could be worse I guess.

I just wish there was more character.


----------



## SE9

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Ah, I get it now. I'm being dumb.
> 
> Are there standards and practices for these renders (ie, a minimum amount, a set number of viewpoints, etc). Or is it just 'enough to make the case'?


It can be summarised as enough to make a case.


----------



## GB1

Boris Johnson has given his approval for the garden bridge project, stating it could start in the new year.


----------



## SE9

*College Road Tower* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754636

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Land adjacent to Croydon College, College Road, Croydon CR9

Developer: Croydon College and Silver Star Properties

Architect: Darling Associates Architects

Height: 135m

Floors: 38

Plans for the College Road development have been approved by Croydon Council:

- *Building Design:* Croydon tower approved

- *Building:* Green light for £55m Croydon tower

- *Architects Journal:* Darling’s £55m Croydon tower set to start on site


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










Today at the Tate Modern, courtesy of the Tate:


----------



## PortoNuts

Love College Road Tower.


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Park East* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.batterseaparkeast.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 171A-177 Battersea Park Road, London SW8

Developer: Taylor Wimpey

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Site area: 1.8 hectares

Homes: 290

Commercial space: 3,600m²

Plans for Battersea Park East have been approved by Wandsworth Council:

- *Property Week:* Nine Elms residential site approved

- *Wandsworth Council:* Green light for primary school redevelopment and 290 new homes

- *Out Law:* Wandsworth resolves to grant permission for 290-home Battersea Park East scheme


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400

108601367










Demolition of the south west chimney is complete. Photo by Sarah O'Carroll:


12/14 by socarra, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Construction progress at Goodman's Fields, photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*Millharbour Village* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://www.millharbourvillage.com/


Project facts


Address: 3 Millharbour and 6, 7 & 8 South Quay, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Studio Egret West and Hawkins\Brown

Height: 142m | 139m | 126m | 122m | 113m | 102m

Homes: 1,500










The blue hoardings that have surrounded the site for many years are now gone, with site clearance to follow. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Horizons from across the Blackwall Basin. Photo by joshylh:


Canary Wharf by joshylh, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core of Baltimore Tower viewed from Greenwich Park. Photo by Davide D'Amico:


Canary Wharf by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Millhabour Village reminds me of Toronto.


----------



## eurico

love that facade on *Tate Modern extension * looks cool kay:


----------



## geoking66

PortoNuts said:


> Millhabour Village reminds me of Toronto.


It does have that element of some of the buildings around the Distillery District, but I get more of a Vancouver or Seattle feeling from it.


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: Lincoln Plaza, 20 Millharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Homes

Height: 95m










Cladding climbing-up Lincoln Plaza, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Gas Holder Triplets* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144

Plans for the Gasholder Triplets have been approved by Camden Council:


----------



## SE9

Indeed. It's the high vantage point shots that give justice to the scale and scope of this project.


----------



## Londonese

^^Wow. And there was me thinking they were just making a curvier roof. :nuts:


----------



## GB1

The blossom street project is absolutely brilliant, there's no way it can be refused. Tower Hamlets council you know what you need to do !!!!.


----------



## JimB

GB1 said:


> The blossom street project is absolutely brilliant, there's no way it can be refused. Tower Hamlets council you know what you need to do !!!!.


Agreed.

In terms of both materials and design, it's a stunning and sensitive mix of both the modern and the traditional.

Plus I'm a huge fan of London stock brick!


----------



## SE9

It's extremely likely to be approved. A far superior proposal to what was previously planned for the site.

Construction will begin next year following approval.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

It's a shame the coloseum in the Pinewood masterplan is only a placeholder.

Because somewhere, in some drawer, there would have been an invoice for 'Coloseum Construction' and that would have been amazing.


----------



## SE9

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/


Project facts


Developer: Capital and Counties

Masterplan architect: Farrells

Cost: £8 billion ($12.5bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²



















Site hoardings are going up around Earls Court. Photos by duggiefields:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £3 billion ($5bn)

Homes: 448










Amended plans for phase 3a have been approved by Westminster Council:


----------



## TedStriker

SE9 said:


>


Am I the only one who at first saw the rear view of a woman's bare legs and naked arse? 

I can't wait for this project to get going. I won't miss those exhibition centre buildings one bit. 

The renders look great and they make me want to believe that London is in the Mediterranean with the way the sun shines through the trees.


----------



## SE9

That's one active mind you've got there


----------



## TedStriker

^^

Okay, I confess. But also the sun was shining on my screen your honour, it wasn't my fault, I was misled by mother nature.


----------



## SE9

*Brentford Community Stadium* | Brentford TW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038181

Official website: http://www.brentfordcommunitystadium.com/


Project facts


Developer: Brentford FC and Wilmott Dixon

Site area: 7.6 acres

20,000 capacity stadium

910 homes

Brentford FC and developer Willmott Dixon have signed a development agreement to build the Brentford Community Stadium project:

- *Property Week:* Brentford FC sign for new stadium with Willmott Dixon

- *Get West London:* Brentford FC sign development agreement for new stadium

- *Construction Enquirer:* Willmott Dixon seals deal for new Brentford FC stadium


----------



## Kopacz

TedStriker said:


> Am I the only one who at first saw the rear view of a woman's bare legs and naked arse?


This begs for an avatar quote 








On a serious note though, it's good to check gamma and color range on your computer - there are a lot of instances when I couldn't see a lot of details on my old laptop just because it had a rather limited display.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition progress at Market Towers, making way for One Nine Elms. Not far to go. Photo by Frankus Maximus:


----------



## TedStriker

Kopacz said:


> On a serious note though, it's good to check gamma and color range on your computer - there are a lot of instances when I couldn't see a lot of details on my old laptop just because it had a rather limited display.


Thanks for the top tip. I flew single engine fighters in the Air Force, but this plane has four engines. It's an entirely different kind of flying, altogether.


----------



## JamieUK

I get great pleasure in seeing them 2 ugly brown buildings get knocked down.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($350m)

Completion: 2016










This evening at the Tate Modern, courtesy of the Tate:


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> I get great pleasure in seeing them 2 ugly brown buildings get knocked down.


It's one building with two wings. Soon to be no more.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^I don't know what they were going for with that glass entrance. It didn't fit the towers at all.


----------



## bbcwallander

TedStriker said:


> Am I the only one who at first saw the rear view of a woman's bare legs and naked arse?
> 
> I can't wait for this project to get going. I won't miss those exhibition centre buildings one bit.
> 
> The renders look great and they make me want to believe that London is in the Mediterranean with the way the sun shines through the trees.


I saw the bum straight away too! Brilliant render.


----------



## SE9

I believe it was the first thing to go in the demolition process!


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($390m)

Homes: 800

Plans for Phase 1B of Lewisham Gateway have been approved by Lewisham Council:


----------



## SE9

*Kent Wharf* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: N/A

Planning application: Lewisham DC/14/89953


Project facts


Address: Kent Wharf and 24A Creekside, London SE8

Architect: Stockwool Architecture

Height: 53m

Floors: 16

Plans for Kent Wharf have been submitted for approval:


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Central* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749490

Official website: http://www.woolwichcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: Woolwich Central, Grand Depot Road, London SE18

Architect: Nathaniel Litchfield & Partners

Height: 70m

Floors: 22

Plans for phase 4 of Woolwich Central have been submitted for approval:


----------



## SE9

*Bob Hope Theatre Extension* | Eltham SE9

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.bobhopetheatre.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: The Bob Hope Theatre, Wythfield Road, London SE9

Developer: Eltham Little Theatre Ltd

Architect: Bailey Garner

Plans submitted for an extension to the Bob Hope Theatre:


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The site at 52-54 Lime Street, photos by The Shard Baby:


52-54 Lime Street site by The Shard Baby 2006-2014, on Flickr


Main site by The Shard Baby 2006-2014, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

20 Fenchurch Street by The Shard Baby:


Shining Shard by The Shard Baby 2006-2014, on Flickr


20 Fenchurch Street beside The Pinnacle by The Shard Baby 2006-2014, on Flickr


Missing fins by The Shard Baby 2006-2014, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($790m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year
























Platforms 10 and 11 are near completion, to open in the New Year. Photos via National Rail:


----------



## SE9

*V&A Museum extension* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1334539

Official website: http://www.vam.ac.uk/page/f/futureplan/


Project facts


Address: V&A Museum, Cromwell Road, London SW7

Architect: Amanda Levete

Cost: £50 million

89594253




























Construction progress at the V&A Museum. Photos via the V&A:


----------



## TedToToe

The V&A Museum extension looks impressive, any idea when it will be completed?


----------



## SE9

It'll open in early 2017.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Not sure about the multi-coloured specks in the paving of the V&A courtyard. An unwelcome addition: the various hues of grey were much more elegant.


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Hayes & Harlington Station* | Hayes UB3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/news/art...-for-new-station-building-at-hayes-harlington


Project facts


Address: Hayes & Harlington Station, Station Road, Hayes UB3

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Lines: Crossrail, First Great Western and Heathrow Connect

Plans for Hayes & Harlington Station have been submitted for approval:

- *Building:* Crossrail submits plans for Hayes & Harlington station

- *Building Design:* Bennetts submits new plans for Crossrail station

- *Rail Magazine:* Crossrail submits plans for new Hayes & Harlington station


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sleek^^


----------



## SE9

*128-150 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://barrattblackfriarsroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Floors: 27

Homes: 384

Plans for 128-150 Blackfriars Road have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## Barbe Verte

Amazing building !


----------



## geoking66

Finally! This will really spruce up that part of Southwark.


----------



## SE9

Hopefully the first of a few for St George's Circus!


----------



## Londonese

^^Has there been a height reduction?

Because in the original render it looked much taller...


----------



## Langur

jock in da pool said:


> Brilliant updates from SE9 :cheers:just a quick question does anyone know why the Paris thread seams to jump up tens of thousands of views in a day :dunno:


There's someone who fiddles the figures to keep Paris's total ahead of London's. It's been going on for years. Pretty sad when you think about it!


----------



## Londonese

^^That is one of the most pathetic things I've ever heard.


----------



## SE9

No thanks to that, couldn't think of a sadder thing to do.


----------



## SE9

jock in da pool said:


> Brilliant updates from SE9 :cheers:


Cheers, there's nothing to it.


----------



## SE9

*New York Times Opening London Digital Hub*
The Wrap
December 2014










> *“We are relocating the existing bureau and the other existing Times employees in London into the same space,” a Times spokesperson tells TheWrap*
> 
> The New York Times is opening up what some insiders describe as a digital hub in London, a spokesperson for the paper told TheWrap.
> 
> In the middle of 2015, the paper will move its current employees in London along with staffers from Paris—and some from the U.S.— to a new office in Bloomsbury, London that will house 100 employees. The new office will reportedly become the paper’s main digital outlet along with being home base for its international issues.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*London - 2015 Summary of Projects*


Useful Links
Skyscrapernews Website | Tower locations on Google Maps | SkyscraperCity London on Twitter 



_____________________________________________________________________________



*Summary of highrise projects currently under construction*
100m and above


Newfoundland
220m

52 Lime Street
192m

One Blackfriars
163m

South Bank Tower
155m

Baltimore Tower
150m

360 London
149m

Providence Tower
136m

Saffron Square
134m

Two Fifty One
134m

One The Elephant
133m

Novotel Canary Wharf
124m

Chelsea Waterfront
122m

Lexicon
120m

Nine Elms Point
120m

SkyGardens Nine Elms
120m

Capital Towers
110m

Dollar Bay
109m

One Angel Court
101m




_____________________________________________________________________________






Highrise Projects in London
*100m and above*





The Pinnacle
22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC3

*Height:* 288m | *Floors:* 63 | *Architect:* Kohn Pederson Fox | *Developer:* Union Investment Real Estate

*Planning application:* City of London 06/01123/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website |



88,000m² office space


*Current status:* On Hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



Hertsmere Tower
2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

*Height:* 237m | *Floors:* 75 | *Architect:* Squire Architects | *Developer:* Greenland Group

*Planning application:* -

*Links:* London forum thread | Design consultation site



700 residential units


*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Riverside South
Riverside South, Westferry Circus, London E14

*Height:* 236m and 189m | *Floors:* 45 and 37 | *Architect:* Richard Rogers | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/08/02249

*Links:* London forum thread | Canary Wharf development page



165,727m² office space


*Current status:* On Hold












_____________________________________________________________________________



City Pride
15 Westferry Road, London E14

*Height:* 233m | *Floors:* 76 | *Architect:* Squire & Partners | *Developer:* Chalegrove Properties

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/12/03248

*Links:* London forum thread | Skyscrapernews listing 



822 residential units

162 serviced apartments


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Quay House
2 Admirals Way, London E14

*Height:* 228m | *Floors:* 67 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Investin

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/00990

*Links:* London forum thread



498 residential units


*Current status:* Rejected












_____________________________________________________________________________



Newfoundland
Land bounded by Park Place, Westferry Road & Heron Quay Road, London E14

*Height*: 220m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: Horden Cherry Lee | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group 

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/13/1455

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



566 residential units


*Current status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



North Quay
North Quay, Aspen Way, London E14

*Height:* 216m/203m/120m | *Floors:* 44/38/18 | *Architect:* Cesar Pelli | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/03/00379

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



221,596m² office space


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________


South Quay Plaza
183-189 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 215m and 115m | *Floors:* 68 and 35 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/00944

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



888 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Alpha Square
50 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 212m and 116m | *Floors*: 63 and 27 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: Far East Consortium International Ltd

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/03281

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



728 residential units


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Wood Wharf
100 Preston's Road, London E14

*Height*: 204m/189m/173m/155m/123m/106m/92m/90m/89m | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/13/02966

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



3,160 residential units

180,000m² office space

35,000m² retail space


*Current status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Nine Elms
1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 200m/161m Floors: 58/43 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Dalian Wanda

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/0871

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



187 hotel rooms


*Current status:* Site Demolition












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Lansdowne Road
1 Lansdowne Road, Croydon CR9

*Height:* 199m | *Floors:* 55 fl | *Architect:* CZWG | *Developer:* Guildhouse-Rosepride

*Planning application:* Croydon 11/00631/p

*Links:* London forum thread |Official website



397 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



52 Lime Street
52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

*Height*: 192m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: Kohn Pederson Fox | *Developer*: W.R. Berkley

*Planning application:* City of London 14/00027/FULMAJ

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



37,564m² office space


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



30 Marsh Wall
30 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 185m | *Floors*: 53 | *Architect*: 21st Architecture | *Developer*: Appleby Trust

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/13/03161

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



310 residential units


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Arrowhead Quay
Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 183m/170m | *Floors*: 55/50 | *Architect*: Glen Howells Architects | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/12/03315

*Links:* London forum thread



792 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Meridian Gate
Meridian Gate, Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 182m | *Floors*: 54 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Meridian Property Holdings

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/01428

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



423 residential units


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Morello Tower
Morello, Cherry Orchard Road, Croydon CR9

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 54 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* Menta

*Planning application:* Croydon 11/00981/P

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



433 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



100 Bishopsgate
100 Bishopsgate, London EC3

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 40 | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | *Developer:* Great Portland Estates

*Planning application:* City of London 06/00796/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



73,000m² office space


*Current status:* Site preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



New Covent Garden Market
New Covent Garden Market, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 177m/151m/118m/100m/84m/80m/76m/74m/62m/59m/52m | *Developer:* VSM

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/2810

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



3,019 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



New Bondway
69-71 Bondway, London SW8

*Height:* 168m | *Floors:* 50 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* McLaren Group

*Planning application:* Lambeth 14/00601/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



452 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Vauxhall Square
Vauxhall Square, London SW8

*Height:* 168m/168m/87m/69m/53m/39m/37m | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | *Developer:* CLS

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/04428/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



630 residential units

22,732m² office space

3,119m² retail space


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Goodsyard London
Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

*Height*: 166m/153m/130m/117m/74m | *Developer*: Hammerson and Ballymore Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/02011

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



1,400 residential units

46,450m² office space


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Blackfriars
1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

*Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 52 | *Architect:* Ian Simpson Architects | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Southwark 06/AP/2117

*Links:* Forum thread | Official website



274 residential units


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Principal Tower
Principal Tower, Worship Street, London EC2

*Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 51 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Hammerson

*Planning application:* Hackney 2011/0698

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



245 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Park Place
1 Park Place, London E14

*Height*: 162m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Squire & Partners | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/08/00598

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



124,785m² floorspace


*Current status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



Bankside Quarter
Bankside SE1

*Height:* 161m/108m/94m/69m/58m/53m/57m | *Architect:* PLP Architecture | *Developer:* Carlyle Group

*Planning application:* Southwark 12/AP/3940

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



489 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



250 City Road
250 City Road, London EC1

*Height*: 155m/137m | *Floors*: 42/36 | *Architect*: Foster + Partners | *Developer*: Berkeley Homes

*Planning application:* Islington P2013/1089/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



955 homes

5,700m² office space


*Current status:* Site Demolition












_____________________________________________________________________________



South Bank Tower
South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

*Height*: 155m | *Floors*: 41 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: CIT

*Planning application:* Southwark 11/AP/1071

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



191 residential units


*Current status:* Topped Out












_____________________________________________________________________________



40 Leadenhall Street
40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Henderson Global Investors

*Planning application:* City of London 13/01004/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



82,903m² office space


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



225 Marsh Wall
225 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 47 | *Developer*: The Angel Group

*Planning application:* -

*Links:* London forum thread



The tower has undergone a design change and height increase


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Baltimore Tower
6 Baltimore Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 45 | *Architect*: Skidmore Owings & Merrill | *Developer*: Ballymore Properties Ltd

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/08/00504

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



330 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Canada Water Project Sites C and E
Canada Water SE16

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 43

*Links:* London forum thread



Part of the Canada Water Masterplan


*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



360 London
80 Newington Butts, London SE1

*Height*: 149m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: Richard Rogers | *Developer*: Realstar

*Planning application:* Southwark 14/AP/2207

*Links:* London forum thread



470 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



10 Bank Street
10 Bank Street, London E14

*Height:* approx 147m | *Floors:* -- | *Architect:* -- | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Pre-planning

Design subject to change:












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Bank Street
1 Bank Street, London E14

*Height:* 147m | *Floors:* 28 | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/02617

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Millharbour Village
2 & 3 Millharbour and 6, 7 & 8 South Quay, London E14

*Height*: 145m/142m/139m/126m/122m/122m/113m/102m/90m/87m | *Architect*: Studio Egret West and Hawkins\Brown | *Developer*: Galliard Developments

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/03195

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



1,500 residential units


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Manhattan Loft Gardens
Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

*Height*: 143m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Manhattan Loft Corporation

*Planning application:* London Legacy Development Corporation 10/90285/FUMODA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



248 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Vauxhall Cross Island
Nine Elms SW8

*Height*: 141m and 115m | *Floors*: 41 and 31 | *Architect*: Squire and Partners | *Developer*: Wendover Investments

*Links:* London forum thread



Height reduction from the original design


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



1 Merchant Square
Land At Harbet Road, London W2

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: Robin Partington Architects | *Developer*: European Land and Property

*Planning application:* Westminster 10/09756/FULL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



222 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Doon Street Tower
Land bounded by Upper Ground and Doon Street, London SE1

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: Coin Street

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/00996/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread



A low-rise element of this scheme is currently under construction


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Glengall Quay
Glengall Bridge, London E14

*Height*: 137m | *Floors*: 45 | *Developer*: Tameric

*Planning application:* -

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



450 residential units


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Providence Tower
Building D, New Providence Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 136m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Ballymore Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/04/01858

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



The pinnacle of the Providence Wharf cluster


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Heron Plaza
City of London EC3

*Height*: 135m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: PLP Architecture | *Developer*: Heron International

*Planning application:* City of London 10/00152/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread



Luxury hotel to be operated by Four Seasons


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



College Road
Croydon CR9

*Height*: 135m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: Silver Star Properties | *Developer*: Darling Associates Architects

*Planning application:* Croydon 14/01603/P

*Links:* London forum thread



161 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Saffron Square
Croydon CR9

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 44 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Berkeley Group

*Links:* London forum thread



The midrise phase of the development is already complete


*Current status:* Topped Out












_____________________________________________________________________________



Two Fifty One
80-94 Newington Causeway, London SE1

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 41 | *Architect*: Allies & Morrison | *Developer*: Oakmayne

*Planning application:* Southwark 09/AP/0343

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



335 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Crown House
145 City Road, London EC1

*Height*: 134m | *Floors*: 39| *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Rocket Investments ltd

*Planning application:* Hackney 2012/3259

*Links:* London forum thread



302 residential units


*Current status:* Site Demolition












_____________________________________________________________________________



20 Blackfriars Road
20 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

*Height*: 133m and 98m | *Floors*: 43 and 23 | *Architect*: Wilkinson Eyre | *Developer*: Circleplane

*Planning application:* Southwark 07/AP/0301

*Links:* London forum thread



286 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



One The Elephant
Elephant and Castle SE1

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 37 | *Architect*: Squire and Partners | *Developer*: Lend Lease

*Planning application:* Southwark 12/AP/2239

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



284 residential units


*Current status:* Topped Out












_____________________________________________________________________________



54 Marsh Wall
Isle of Dogs E14

*Height*: 130m and 98m | *Floors*: 39 and 28 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Daejan Limited

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/02418

*Links:* London forum thread



240 residential units


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Keybridge House
80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

*Height*: 128m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: BT

*Planning application:* Lambeth 13/03935/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



379 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Helix London
2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

*Height*: 127m/108m | *Floors*: 35/29 | *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Essential Living

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/01771

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



397 residential units


*Current status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



Blackwall Reach
Blackwall Reach, London E14

*Height*: Various, up to 127m | *Floors*: Various | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Various

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/12/00001

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



*Current status:* Outline Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Elizabeth House
39 York Road, London SE1

*Height*: 123m/53m | *Floors*: 29/10 | *Architect*: David Chipperfield Architects

*Planning application:* Lambeth 12/01327/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



142 residential units

88,649 m² office space


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Chelsea Waterfront
Lots Road Power Station, Lots Road, London SW10

*Height*: 122m & 85m | *Floors*: 37 & 25 | *Architect*: Farrells | *Developer*: Hutchinson Whampoa

*Planning application:* Kensington & Chelsea PP/13/04082

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



706 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Gateway Tower
135 Hammersmith Road, London W14

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 42 | *Developer*: Galliard

*Planning application:* -

*Links:* London forum thread



410 residential units


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Lexicon
261 City Road, London EC1

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill | *Developer*: Mount Anvil

*Planning application:* Islington P041872

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



308 residential units


*Current status:* Topped Out












_____________________________________________________________________________



SkyGardens Nine Elms
143-161 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: Amin Taha Architects

*Planning application:* Lambeth 09/04322/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



239 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________


Novotel Canary Wharf
40 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 124m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: BUJ Architects | *Developer*: Accor

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/10/01049

*Links:* London forum thread



*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Shell Centre Redevelopment
2-4 York Road, London SE1

*Height*: 124m/108m/102m | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Lambeth 12/04708/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


7 separate buildings

134,709m² development


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Nine Elms Point
62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

*Height*: 120m/90m/62m | *Floors*: 37/28/19 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Sainsbury's

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/02326/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



737 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Taberner House
Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

*Height*: 120m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Make | *Developer*: Croydon Council Urban Regeneration Vehicle

*Planning application:* Croydon 2012/3871

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



420 residential units


*Current status:* Site Demolition












_____________________________________________________________________________



12-20 Wyvil Road
12-20 Wyvil Road, London SW8

*Height*: 114m | *Floors*: 35 | *Developer*: K2 Property and Network Rail

*Planning application:* Lambeth 14/03701/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website




219 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Stage Shoreditch
Shoreditch E1

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: Pringle Brandon Drew | *Developer*: Plough Yard Developments

*Planning application:* Hackney 2012/3871

*Links:* London forum thread



385 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Ram Quarter
Ram Street, London SW18

*Height*: 113m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Greenland Group

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2012/5286

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



661 residential units

10,683m² commercial space


*Status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



Dollar Bay
1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

*Height*: 109m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Ian Simpson Architects | *Developer*: Mount Anvil

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/11/01945

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



111 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Quill
40 46 Weston Street, London SE1

*Height*: 110m | *Floors*: 31 | *Architect*: SPPARC Architecture | *Developer*: Investream

*Planning application:* Southwark 10-AP-2754

*Links:* London forum thread | Architect's project page



119 residential units


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Capital Towers
2-12 Stratford High Street, London E15

*Height*: 110m and 55m | *Floors*: 35 and 15 | *Developer*: Galliard Homes

*Planning application:* Southwark 10/02291/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



191 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Imperial West
80 Wood Lane, London W12

*Height*: 105m | *Floors*: 35 | *Developer*: Imperial College London

*Planning application:* Hammersmith and Fulham 2011/04016/COMB

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Major new campus of Imperial College in west London


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



One Angel Court
1 Angel Court, London EC2

*Height*: 101m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: Fletcher Priest Architects | *Developer*: Mitsui Fudosan and Stanhope PLC

*Planning application:* City of London 10/00889/FULMAJ

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



A redevelopment of the existing One Angel Court


*Current status:* Under Construction














-​


----------



## SE9

Large-scale projects
*£1 billion ($1.6bn) and above*




Nine Elms
SW8 - Major new district

*Project cost*: £15 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Regeneration project composed of multiple large schemes

16,000 homes


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Crossrail
New rail line

*Project cost*: £15 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Crossrail is a 118km rail line linking east and west London


Crossrail is currently the largest engineering project in Europe



*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Crossrail 2
New rail line

*Project cost*: £10 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Crossrail 2 will link north-east with south-west London


Consultation currently ongoing on whether the scheme should be a metro or express service



*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Old Oak
NW10 - Major new district

*Project cost*: £10 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



Regeneration project centred around a new transport hub at Old Oak

19,000 homes


*Current status:* Pre-Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Battersea Power Station
Nine Elms SW8

*Project cost*: £8 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


39 acres

3,400 new homes

330,000m² commercial space


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Earls Court
SW5 - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £8 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


Includes the demolition of the Earls Court Arena

7,500 homes


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Thameslink Programme
New/expanded rail line

*Project cost*: £6 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


Rail line linking the north and south of London


Includes the world's largest solar bridge at Blackfriars Station



*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Greenwich Peninsula
SE10 - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


190 acres

10,000 new homes

372,000m² commercial and retail space


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Brent Cross Cricklewood
Barnet - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £4.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


151 hectares

7,500 homes


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Wembley Park
Wembley HA0 - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £4.3 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


New district situated around Wembley Stadium

4,300 homes


*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



The Silvertown
Silvertown E16

*Project cost*: £3.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


62 acre site

3,000 homes


*Current status:* In Planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Chelsea Barracks
New residential development

*Project cost*: £3 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


New high-end residential development

The project has undergone several redesigns, in part due to Prince Charles's objection to modern architecture


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



King's Cross Central
King's Cross N1C - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £2.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


67 acres

2,000 new homes

743,000m² commercial and retail space


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Nova Victoria
Victoria SW1

*Project cost*: £2.2 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


1,057,000 sq ft total space

604,000 sq ft office space

201,000 sq ft residential space


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Aylesbury Regeneration
Walworth SE17 - New residential district

*Project cost*: £2.3 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


Regeneration of the Aylesbury Estate

*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



London Paramount
New theme park

*Project cost*: £2 billion

*Links:* UK forum thread


Third largest theme park in the world

Located on Ebbsfleet Peninsula, Kent

*Current status:* Pre-planning












_____________________________________________________________________________



Blackwall Reach
Blackwall E14 - New mixed use district

*Project cost*: £1.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


New mixed use district near Canary Wharf

The project involves the demolition of old housing estates before construction commences

*Current status:* Under construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Elephant Park
Elephant & Castle SE17 - Heygate Estate Regeneration

*Project cost*: £1.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


170 acres

5,300 new homes

74,300m² commercial and retail space

*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



Royal Arsenal Riverside
Woolwich SE18

*Project cost*: £1.5 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


88 acres

3,700 residential units


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



The International Quarter
Stratford City E20

*Project cost*: £1.3 billion

*Links:* Official website


New commercial section of Stratford City

4 million sq ft office space


*Current status:* Under Construction












_____________________________________________________________________________



East Village
Stratford City E20 - new residential district

*Project cost*: £1.1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


48 modern apartment blocks

Will accommodate over 17,000 residents


*Current status:* Under Construction





_____________________________________________________________________________



Kidbrooke Village
Kidbrooke SE3/SE9 - Ferrier Estate Regeneration

*Project cost*: £1.1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


270 acres

4,398 residential units

37,200m² commercial and retail space


*Current status:* Under Construction





_____________________________________________________________________________



ABP London
Royal Albert Dock E16

*Project cost*: £1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


35 acres

450,000m² floorspace


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Convoys Wharf
Deptford SE8

*Project cost*: £1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


The largest development site in the London Borough of Lewisham


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Northumberland Development Project
Tottenham N17

*Project cost*: £1 billion

*Links:* UK forum thread


56,250 capacity

Home ground of Tottenham Hotspur football club


*Current status:* Site Preparation












_____________________________________________________________________________



Westfield Croydon
Croydon CR0 - new Westfield mall

*Project cost*: £1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



200,000m² retail space


*Current status:* Approved












_____________________________________________________________________________



Westfield London
White City W12 - £1bn expansion

*Project cost*: £1 billion

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website



205,000m² retail space


*Current status:* Approved















-​


----------



## lafreak84

Why was Quay House rejected?

I can't believe how many cluster projects alone there are! Has anyone counted how many buildings above 100m there are currently U/C or Approved?


----------



## GB1

How many of these towers will start rising this year if given planning permission? . As well as the ones who already have been given planning permission? . SE9, what would this forum do without you. Amazing work as usual, bravo sir , bravo.


----------



## VDB

Literally going through that entire list with my mouth gaping wide open.

Some amazing projects going on in London - that skyline is going to look amazing. Think of the urban density! :drool:

Thanks very much for putting that together SE9


----------



## matzek

Okay, London is winning. Awesome projects!


----------



## bbcwallander

Langur said:


> There's someone who fiddles the figures to keep Paris's total ahead of London's. It's been going on for years. Pretty sad when you think about it!


Yes I noticed the Paris view count jumped 20,000 in 1 hour yesterday.

Very sad and pathetic that they feel they have to do this, shows how insecure some people feel about their own city.

Great work again SE9, brilliant updates, this is the best thread on the forum and always interesting coming on to see what is going on in London, incredible how much is going up right now.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

SE9, awesome overview :applause:


----------



## bbcwallander

Hey SE9, i know its not as glamorous as most of the projects you have published but there is another massive project that has been approved recently that deserves a place in your large scale infrastructure projects list...

Thames Tideway Tunnel - http://www.thamestidewaytunnel.co.uk/

Type - Urban wastewater infrastructure
Status - Planning consent approved
Construction Period - 2016 - 2023
Tunnel length - 25 km (16 mi)
Cost of construction - £4.2 billion (2012 capital cost est.)


----------



## rocklolbrp

bbcwallander said:


> Yes I noticed the Paris view count jumped 20,000 in 1 hour yesterday.
> 
> Very sad and pathetic that they feel they have to do this, shows how insecure some people feel about their own city.
> 
> Great work again SE9, brilliant updates, this is the best thread on the forum and always interesting coming on to see what is going on in London, incredible how much is going up right now.


I am from Paris and I really don't feel jealous about London, in fact i'm pretty admirative...

But Paris have some great projects going on, but it is way harder to see them come to life, because of the adversity between administration and private investissement sector in France... It definitely doesn't seem to work that way in the UK...

On the other hand, I have to admit that some of the projects in London are trashing the historical 'ambiance' of the city (battersea power station to name only one), which I love.


----------



## JimB

Langur said:


> There's someone who fiddles the figures to keep Paris's total ahead of London's. It's been going on for years. Pretty sad when you think about it!


Seriously?

Wow. If so, as a matter of interest, how do you know and why don't the mods do something about it?


----------



## GB1

rocklolbrp said:


> I am from Paris and I really don't feel jealous about London, in fact i'm pretty admirative...
> 
> But Paris have some great projects going on, but it is way harder to see them come to life, because of the adversity between administration and private investissement sector in France... It definitely doesn't seem to work that way in the UK...
> 
> On the other hand, I have to admit that some of the projects in London are trashing the historical 'ambiance' of the city (battersea power station to name only one), which I love.


Both Paris and London are both great cities with different outlooks on how they see their city progressing in the future. The Battersea project isn't trashing it's historical value but preserving it and bringing it into modern use.


----------



## bbcwallander

JimB said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Wow. If so, as a matter of interest, how do you know and why don't the mods do something about it?


Yes everyone knows it, about a year ago it jumped suddenly by 30,000 views and yesterday it suddenly jumped 20,000 views.

It is clear that more people visit the London thread, not suprising as there is more to view, but whenever the London thread approaches the highest view tally the Paris view count suddenly jumps by thousands.

Very sad really


----------



## lafreak84

Who cares?


----------



## Londonese

rocklolbrp said:


> I am from Paris and I really don't feel jealous about London, in fact i'm pretty admirative...
> 
> But Paris have some great projects going on, but it is way harder to see them come to life, because of the adversity between administration and private investissement sector in France... It definitely doesn't seem to work that way in the UK...
> 
> On the other hand, I have to admit that some of the projects in London are trashing the historical 'ambiance' of the city (battersea power station to name only one), which I love.


Most of these projects are being built on unused 'brownfield' land. Huge amounts of central London are still all old-worldy; that is under no threat.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> I'm a big fan of Lexicon. It was my view that the cladding would make or break the tower, and man it looks good.


Exactly.

Top quality cladding. I love the curve of that glass.

I'm looking forward to seeing the feature / balcony cladding for Canaletto too. Will also be make or break.


----------



## geoking66

JimB said:


> I like them both but, of the two, I prefer the Lexicon. More elegant.


I'm in the Canaletto camp personally, but they complement each other really well. Canaletto's just a bit more adventurous, which I like.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

JimB said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the feature / balcony cladding for Canaletto too. Will also be make or break.


Pretty much all cladding is make or break.


----------



## LondoniumLex

SE9 said:


> *Lexicon* | Islington EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694
> 
> Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 261 City Road, London EC1
> 
> Developer: Mount Anvil
> 
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill
> 
> Floors: 35
> 
> Homes: 307
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YyVTEq7.jpg
> 
> Progress at Lexicon and its neighbour Canaletto, photos by stevekeiretsu:
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8598/15556158194_7ec52aebf9_b.jpg
> Canaletto/Lexion u/c at City Basin by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8644/16177799142_e209249c98_b.jpg
> Lexicon & Canaletto u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr[/SIZE]


Beautiful!


----------



## JimB

ThatOneGuy said:


> Pretty much all cladding is make or break.


The other cladding is already there for us to judge. It's the feature / balcony cladding (or however it should be described!) that we can't yet be sure of.


----------



## tonttula

Lexicon is damn sexy. 
Canaletto looks just as good, if not better. Just wanna see a bit more of it complete before praising it too much.


----------



## PortoNuts

JimB said:


> I like them both but, of the two, I prefer the Lexicon. More elegant.


It's a very classy building as well, no doubt. And it looks just like the renders.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* and *Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/ | http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259-261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil | Groveworld

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill | UN Studio

Floors: 35 | 28

Homes: 307 | 190

Additional shots of Lexicon and Canaletto, courtesy of chest:


----------



## lafreak84

There is something sexy about Lexicon but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Londonese

Can I just say Sugar Quay looks absolutely awful. One of the worst designs I've ever seen, for such a prominent location. It is barely better than what it is replacing.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

lafreak84 said:


> There is something sexy about Lexicon but I can't put my finger on it.


Looks like a Star Trek Toblerone.


----------



## geoking66

Londonese said:


> Can I just say Sugar Quay looks absolutely awful. One of the worst designs I've ever seen, for such a prominent location. It is barely better than what it is replacing.


It's Candy & Candy...you know what you're getting when One Hyde Park is what they put up.


----------



## GB1

Candy & Candy, so this is why the sugar quay project looks like a child has designed it, this one definitely should've been reject at first glance.


----------



## SE9

*One Tower Bridge* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212552

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/one-tower-bridge


Project facts


Address: 1 Tower Bridge, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Homes

Architect: Squire and Partners

Homes: 396










The One Tower Bridge development viewed from Tower Bridge. Photo by Slow Burn:


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ Is that public space going to privately owned?


----------



## SE9

The project is a 50/50 joint venture between the Berkeley Group and Southwark Council. The public realm, including a new street, will be under the remit of Southwark Council.


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Progress update by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/


Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330










Glasshouse Gardens begins its ascent. Photos by martinohsk:


Glasshouse Gardens West, E20 by Martin Oh, on Flickr


Glasshouse Gardens East, E20 by Martin Oh, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks very 1970s suburbia.


----------



## AbidM

The winter sun working it's magic on the buildings of London, I would just like too point out too, I swear, we've had a ridiculous amount of sunny days, more than how much we had in the previous summer, or is it just me going crazy.


----------



## PortoNuts

How much more will it take for Providence Tower to top out?


----------



## SE9

Not long until it tops out. Less than ten floors to go.


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

The Sky Garden and restaurants atop 20 Fenchurch Street have opened:

- *C&IT:* 20 Fenchurch Street's Sky Garden opens

- *Financial Times:* Dining out on London’s Walkie Talkie

- *Property Week:* Walkie Talkie 'sky garden' opens to public


----------



## LDN N7

Has to be the best view in London surely?


----------



## Metro Area

Just astonishing


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The best view in London was my mate's old flat which backed onto an all women's dance school's large-windowed practice hall.

But this is certainly the best view of the London skyline.


----------



## PortoNuts

The skygarden is simply outstanding.


----------



## JimB

PortoNuts said:


> The skygarden is simply outstanding.


Correction - the space and the view is outstanding. The garden itself is rather sad and underwhelming!


----------



## LDN N7

Give it time and it will grow!


----------



## JimB

LDN N7 said:


> Give it time and it will grow!


I'm not talking about the immaturity of the plants! I'm talking about the rather pathetic amount of space allocated to the gardens - little more than a couple of strips - by comparison to the original plans.

To call it a "sky gardens" now is inaccurate. It's a sky restaurant and bar with a a few pot plants alongside (hyperbole, of course).


----------



## el palmesano

wow!!! it is all I can say haha


----------



## LDN N7

JimB said:


> I'm not talking about the immaturity of the plants! I'm talking about the rather pathetic amount of space allocated to the gardens - little more than a couple of strips - by comparison to the original plans.
> 
> To call it a "sky gardens" now is inaccurate. It's a sky restaurant and bar with a a few pot plants alongside (hyperbole, of course).



I think you've nailed the root of the problem!


----------



## capslock

LDN N7 said:


> I think you've nailed the root of the problem!


Has he finally twigged then?


----------



## GB1

Sky gardens or sky deck, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## SteveAWOL

JimB said:


> I'm not talking about the immaturity of the plants! I'm talking about the rather pathetic amount of space allocated to the gardens - little more than a couple of strips - by comparison to the original plans.
> 
> To call it a "sky gardens" now is inaccurate. It's a sky restaurant and bar with a a few *pot plants* alongside (hyperbole, of course).


At least it can continue to be promoted as one of Europe' highest public spaces then!



capslock said:


> Has he finally twigged then?


If I hear mulch more of these rotten plant puns and I might just snap :nuts:


----------



## LDN N7

capslock said:


> Has he finally twigged then?


Your puns willow make me laugh soon!


----------



## PortoNuts

JimB said:


> Correction - the space and the view is outstanding. The garden itself is rather sad and underwhelming!


You're right.


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Horizons viewed from Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by Core Rising:


Horizons by corerising, on Flickr


Horizons by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower from Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by Core Rising:


Providence Wharf by corerising, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core of Baltimore Tower from Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by Core Rising:


Baltimore Tower by corerising, on Flickr


Baltimore Tower by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*61 Oxford Street* | Soho W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648294

Official website: N/A


Address


Address: 61-67 Oxford Street, London W1

Developer: Dukelease Properties

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 8

Progress at 61 Oxford Street, photos by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Court Road Station* | West End W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/tottenham-court-road/


Project facts


Lines: Crossrail, Northern Line and Central Line

A TCR ticket hall, a section of which opened today to the public. Photos by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Spring Mews* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623494

Official website: http://www.springmews.co.uk/


Address


Address: 86 Bondway, London SW8

Developer: CLS Holdings

Student beds: 408

Hotel rooms: 120

Spring Mews, by stevekeiretsu:


Spring Mews (nearly?) completed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spring Mews (nearly?) completed by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## meows21




----------



## LDN N7

Spring Mews looks great, really fits into that surrounding area.


----------



## SE9

This month, London's population passed its record of 8.615 million set in 1939:

- *City Metric:* This is the week when London's population will finally overtake its previous peak

- *Evening Standard:* A tale of two cities: from 1939 to 2015, how London transformed

- *Financial Times:* London’s extraordinary demographic rebound 

- *The Guardian:* London’s booming: how the city’s population surged past pre-war peak 

- *The Metro:* London’s population has overtaken its 1939 peak

- *Washington Post:* London’s population is finally about to return to its 1939 peak 

- *Time Out:* London’s population will reach a record high today


Panorama of London this month by potto, from Greenwich Park:


----------



## djm160190

^^ Wow, an amazing picture!


----------



## SE9

No doubt! Wood Wharf and the tower projects along Marsh Wall will make a big impression from this viewpoint.


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Street* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618322

Official website: http://www.66-chilternstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 66 Chiltern Street, London W1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 15

Homes: 55










Demolition at the 66 Chiltern Street site is now complete, with construction of the development to follow. Photo by koolduct:


----------



## GB1

Can anyone answer me this question. How come cities like Chicago, Miami, Atlanta etc can build towers at a faster and at a higher amount than London ?. Where do they get their finance etc ?.


----------



## harsh4461

they have power and money to build and their city let them build those tower higher then london


----------



## JamieUK

Look at all them crains round saint paul's in that massive photo.


----------



## GB1

harsh4461 said:


> they have power and money to build and their city let them build those tower higher then london


London is one of the richest cities in the world and is the leading financial centre along with NYC. The thing I don't get is london has a shortage of office space and scrapers that been proposed and got planning permission but the rate they're built is extremely slow and bafflingly to me.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SE9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

cannot believe some beautifl heritage buildings (a handsome corner one too) were lost for this.*


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Can anyone answer me this question. How come cities like Chicago, Miami, Atlanta etc can build towers at a faster and at a higher amount than London ?. Where do they get their finance etc ?.


They can?


----------



## JamieUK

AUTOTHRILL said:


> cannot believe some beautifl heritage buildings (a handsome corner one too) were lost for this.


I like the new one going up more personally but I looked at what was there before and it was a nice building there before too. But I think this new building is gorgeous.


----------



## GB1

SE9 said:


> They can?


They do.


----------



## JamieUK

GB1 said:


> They do.


Maybe 'they did' is more accurate?


----------



## LDN N7

Let's think about it... Atlanta... No history, no problem building stuff.

London, loads of history... More problems building stuff to preserve the city.


----------



## pakboy

One thing about London is that it does have a lot of high risers but the difference between London and other major cities is that the towers in London are scattered all over the place, put them together and you will have a major skyline that will surly be better than Atlanta's.


----------



## SE9

There's currently over 20 towers with on-site construction activity in London over 100m. In Atlanta there's only 1.

Helps to check Emporis or the CTBUH.


----------



## GB1

Maybe I should have been a little clearer, I was meaning the city and canary wharf. Both these skylines are not even close to la defence, which is shocking.


----------



## GB1

Ny has currently 99 highrises being built with toronto having a 130. Plus look at miami practically no skyline in the early 00 ' s now look at it, canary wharf started in the 80's now compare.


----------



## hugh

Apart from the would be sagacity banded about, a couple of English classes wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## GB1

hugh said:


> Apart from the would be sagacity banded about, a couple of English classes wouldn't go amiss.


What's your point ?.


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Reach* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630875

Official website: http://blackwallreach.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Swan Housing

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.5bn)

Homes: 1,575

Site area: 8.4 hectares

Plans for Phase 1B (242 homes) of Blackwall Reach have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## hugh

GB1 said:


> What's your point ?.


I suppose it's because of the inane lack of consideration of variables, context, economics, irrelevant blanket statements/assumptions etc. That and the carelessness or ignorance re the language in which some opinions are expressed.


----------



## GB1

^^^^^ lol.


----------



## bbcwallander

GB1 said:


> ^^^^^ lol.


He is right, your post was that bad!


----------



## onerob

GB1 asks a perfectly fair question. The fact that other people have most of the answer readily available doesn't mean someone else can't ask.


----------



## bbcwallander

onerob said:


> GB1 asks a perfectly fair question. The fact that other people have most of the answer readily available doesn't mean someone else can't ask.


Nobody said he couldnt!


----------



## GB1

bbcwallander said:


> He is right, your post was that bad!


Okay, if asking a question was that bad, enlighten me ?.


----------



## bbcwallander

GB1 said:


> Okay, if asking a question was that bad, enlighten me ?.


I think hugh summed it up pretty eloquently.


----------



## GB1

bbcwallander said:


> I think hugh summed it up pretty eloquently.


Okay, I'll play along. What assumptions have I made by asking a question or stating my own opinion?.


----------



## JimB

Awesome pano by potto.

Great depth of field, with the Royal Naval College in the foreground; the meandering of a silver Thames; the City and Canary Wharf clusters, of course; and St Pauls...........still, wonderfully, stealing the show amid all the high rises and cranes around it.

Definite high scoring SSC banner material.


----------



## chrissus83

GB1 said:


> Can anyone answer me this question. How come cities like Chicago, Miami, Atlanta etc can build towers at a faster and at a higher amount than London ?. Where do they get their finance etc ?.


London and Europe in general have been much slower to adopt towers as an aspirational accommodation either for office or for residential. This is largely because towers were only introduced into Europe following the two world wars which destroyed large quantities of our building stock and were used as a model that was quick and cheap to build for social housing. The poor quality of these buildings, both in terms of build and architecture, and their association with poverty have tainted their reputation and people have been largely unwilling to embrace this typology as a result. In London, office buildings began going tall in the late 70’s but it wasn’t really until the BCO codes which elevated tall office buildings to an international standard were skyscrapers embraced as a workplace. Residential has been far behind this curve and until as little as 10 years ago, tall residential buildings were still seen as a typology of council housing rather than aspirational. It hasn’t been until London’s booming property market attracted the international buyers who are more familiar with high rise development that skyscrapers started being introduced into London’s fabric. 

Going hand in hand with this, planning bodies in most boroughs have been anti-skyscraper and protected views of St Paul’s cathedral, Houses of Parliament, Tower of London and a whole myriad of townscape views combined with a large number of NIMBYs have made towers so excruciatingly painful to get off the drawing board that mid-rise and low-rise blocks have become the norm.


----------



## PortoNuts

JimB said:


> Awesome pano by potto.
> 
> Great depth of field, with the Royal Naval College in the foreground; the meandering of a silver Thames; the City and Canary Wharf clusters, of course; and St Pauls...........still, wonderfully, stealing the show amid all the high rises and cranes around it.
> 
> Definite high scoring SSC banner material.


Second that. :cheers:


----------



## GB1

Thanks for your answer chrissus83


----------



## AbidM

SE9 said:


> *Blackwall Reach* | Blackwall E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630875
> 
> Official website: http://blackwallreach.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Swan Housing
> 
> Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.5bn)
> 
> Homes: 1,575
> 
> Site area: 8.4 hectares
> 
> Plans for Phase 1B (242 homes) of Blackwall Reach have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


What would you call this style of architecture? Functionalist?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah it seems to be some sort of functionalist revival


----------



## Londonese

^^I think it's called 'dull'.


----------



## JamieUK

I kinda like it, even though it looks like something made in Minecraft.


----------



## SE9

Right-click and download the following links to read more on the architectural design of Blackwall Reach phase 1b:


Link A

Link B

Link C


----------



## AbidM

SE9 said:


> Right-click and download the following links to read more on the architectural design of Blackwall Reach phase 1b:
> 
> 
> Link A
> 
> Link B
> 
> Link C


Thanks! I was just curious to know what others might consider to be the architetural style of the building. I would too call It functionalist, either new functionalism or as someone mentioned above funtionalist revival. We are seeing this style incresingly being used in development across London (and the world too), to name a few, the Aylesbury's regeneration and blossom street regeneration. It does fit ito the London context in my opinion even if the style may be a bit bland. But with this style you can always add little details to improve the facade of the building.


----------



## SE9

AbidM said:


> Thanks! I was just curious to know what others might consider to be the architetural style of the building. I would too call It functionalist, either new functionalism or as someone mentioned above funtionalist revival. We are seeing this style incresingly being used in development across London (and the world too), to name a few, the Aylesbury's regeneration and blossom street regeneration. It does fit ito the London context in my opinion even if the style may be a bit bland. But with this style you can always add little details to improve the facade of the building.


Worth a read: New London Housing Vernacular


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










The Peninsula Tower and Intercontinental Hotel viewed from Blackwall. Photos by cantideck:


IMG_1127 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_1162 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The core of Baltimore Tower viewed from Blackwall. Photos by cantideck:


IMG_1148 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Photos from the upper floors of Providence Tower, courtesy of cantideck:


IMG_1096 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_1121 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_1143 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_0027 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Eagle* | City Road EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483737

Official website: http://www.eagleoldst.com/


Project facts


Address: 159 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Farrells

Floors: 27

Homes: 206










The Eagle viewed from City Road, photo by cantideck:


IMG_1094 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










Progress at Canaletto, photos by cantideck:


IMG_1084 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_0019 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Floors: 35

Homes: 307










Lexicon, viewed from Canaletto. Photos by cantideck:


IMG_1039 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr

IMG_1083 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Pinewood Studios Expansion* | Iver Heath SL0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547495

Official website: http://www.pinewoodgroup.com/pinewoodexpansion


Project facts


Developer: Pinewood Group

Cost: £194 million ($300m)

Studios and stages: 30,000m²

Workshops: 32,500m²

Offices: 34,500m²

Sir Robert McAlpine has been chosen as main contractor, with construction to commence imminently:

- *Construction Enquirer:* McAlpine wins £200m Pinewood expansion

- *Get Bucks:* Work to begin on Pinewood Studios development this month

- *Builders' Merchants News:* Jewson wins contract with Pinewood and Shepperton Studios


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Extension* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Floors: 11










Glazing now halfway up the structure. Photos by opayek:


P1010701 by Opak+e, on Flickr


P1010694 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










Progress at the South Bank Tower, photos by opayek:


P1010599 by Opak+e, on Flickr


P1010595 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London office availability hits five-year low*
Building
12 January 2015​


> *Deloitte Real Estate figures show lack of office availability in central London*
> 
> The amount of office space available to rent in Central London has fallen by 14% over the last 12 months and 48% since the peak in 2009, according to the latest figures released by Deloitte Real Estate.
> 
> Deloitte’s end of year research figures show central London now has the lowest level of office availability since 2009.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## rjee

SE9 said:


> *London office availability hits five-year low*
> 
> 12 January 2015​


does this mean that more towers are on the way to fill the space shortage? or it's something rather alarming?


----------



## Quicksilver

rjee said:


> does this mean that more towers are on the way to fill the space shortage? or it's something rather alarming?


It has two sides of the story as always in life. Pros: it's good for construction industry as, you are rightly mentioned, more towers would appear and some developers might even decide to start a project without major pre-let.

Cons: Shortage always means the rent prices are going up which is not good for business and some companies might delay expansion to London or thinking of moving elsewhere. It market economy it's usually self regulated anyway.


----------



## Bligh

rjee said:


> does this mean that more towers are on the way to fill the space shortage? or it's something rather alarming?


Well we all hope that news like this would fuel the investment needed to kickstart many Skyscraper projects such as The Pinnacle. There are always pro's and con's to news like this.... but for Skyscraper fans there are probably more pro's. :cheers:


----------



## Italiano95

SE9 said:


> *The Eagle* | City Road EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483737
> 
> Official website: http://www.eagleoldst.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 159 City Road, London EC1
> 
> Developer: Mount Anvil
> 
> Architect: Farrells
> 
> Floors: 27
> 
> Homes: 206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eagle viewed from City Road, photo by cantideck:
> 
> 
> IMG_1094 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


Really, really like this one! Nice classical but still modern architecture. Wouldn't it be cool to have a tower with this design but at least 200-300m high? That would have looked awesome! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm a fan of that one as well.


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> is there any rendering for the Centre Point renovation?


Click here.


----------



## SE9

Mushal said:


> All these projects on is transforming the city, I just hope it does not kill its originality


London's undergone many transformations, ups and downs and so on.

It that didn't kill its originality...


----------



## GB1

Mushal said:


> All these projects on is transforming the city, I just hope it does not kill its originality


The only thing the kills originality is imitation, whereas London's historical significant buildings will remain untouched and the new will be unique and will give this major city its individuality that's not seen in any other major city around the globe.


----------



## JamieUK

What I like about all these new developments is that they largely replace ugly buildings and the more beautiful building only look better as a result by not been next to ugly.


----------



## RobH

A shame we can't just nick some of these for the SSC site banner...

29 breathtaking photos of London's skyline


----------



## SE9

*Vista* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723971

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/battersea/vista-chelsea-bridge


Project facts


Address: Vista, Chelsea Bridge, Queenstown Road, London SW8

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Scott Brownrigg

Homes: 457

Commercial space: 1,257m²










Site preparation ongoing at Vista, with currently one crane and one piling rig on site. Photo by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2513.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## lafreak84

RobH said:


> A shame we can't just nick some of these for the SSC site banner...
> 
> 29 breathtaking photos of London's skyline


The best shot IMO is the one from The Apprentice intro.


----------



## SE9

My personal favourite is this shot from Shooters Hill.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition progress at Market Towers, making way for One Nine Elms. Photos by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2443.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2438.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Floorplates rising at the new US Embassy. Photo by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2461.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Progress at Embassy Gardens, photos by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2463.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2469.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400



















The three-chimney power station, this weekend by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2487.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2482.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk close to topping out. Photo by Mr Cladding:


IMG_2435.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Great photos! Mr. Cladding has certainly been out and about. Walking down Nine Elms Lane the change is unbelievable, with both Riverlight and Embassy Gardens either side it produces a canyon effect.


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

Photos from 20 Fenchurch Street by Matt Buck, Mr Cladding and diamond geezer:


IMGP9651 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


IMG_2336.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2349.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2310.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2357.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr[


Skygarden by diamond geezer, on Flickr


Skygarden by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Floorplates rising at Baltimore Tower. Photos by Tbeam:


Baltimore Tower by Tbeam., on Flickr


Baltimore Tower by Tbeam., on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

Stravinsky said:


> They will.


----------



## LDN N7

RobH said:


> A shame we can't just nick some of these for the SSC site banner...
> 
> 29 breathtaking photos of London's skyline



These are amazing!


----------



## Stravinsky

When is the whole Battersea regeneration scheme going to be completed?


----------



## SE9

*Phase 1 (Ian Simpson and dRMM-designed phase):* 2017

*Phase 2 (the Power Station):* 2018

*Phase 3 (Gehry and Foster-designed phase):* 2020

*Northern Line extension to Battersea:* 2020

Future phases yet to be announced.


----------



## Bligh

Mr Bricks said:


> There are a lot of incredibly ignorant forumers posting in this thread*. I know you're not one of them, but many seem to think that if a street is "cleaned up" and a new shiny glass building is constructed the area is instantly improved. There is very little understanding of social and historic context around here.
> 
> *Fine example right here:


Well you are fully entitled to have the opinion that I'm ignorant. 

However, you cannot *tell me* how *I* should feel about my own City. Especially {with all due respect} when you do not live here.


----------



## Bligh

I think SE9 and London Lad summed up the debate brilliantly.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Roaming Girl said:


> It is like some people long for dangerous areas, because they are cheap, and then the "wrong" people (those too afraid of the dangers) would just stay away.


 Good points. I think the problem with this idolisation of ‘gritty’ areas is that gritty means a very particular thing.

It means shitty and dangerous enough that it’s cheap, but not so shitty and dangerous that it’s _really_ shitty and dangerous. That magic sweet spot where it’s just decent enough for our proverbial poor-but-‘vibrant’ artist to move in, but not decent enough that they can’t afford it. The trouble is, that ‘sweet spot’ is necessarily only something that exists transiently. An area passes through the sweet spot _as it’s in the process of getting better_.

That’s the problem with people lamenting Dalston of 2005, or whatever. They think Dalston 2015 is too gentrified, but Dalston 1995 was just poor and dangerous, you wouldn’t have had the 2005 version without it being on a trajectory towards the 2015 version. Some people seem to think they can gentrify “just enough” to reach that spot and then freeze it, and I’m not sure that’s possible, or has ever really happened anywhere.

Like I said, the cycles are self-regulating and self-influencing, the minute an area is the perfect level of gritty it becomes cool, and when it becomes cool, it becomes expensive. You can’t preserve the cool-and-cheap in amber, unless you implemented some bizarre set of laws to completely eliminate the effect of market forces, and even then I don’t see how it would really be possible.


----------



## DarJoLe

The trouble with all of this is nowhere is 'de-gentrifying'; everything is on the trajectory of upwards, and forcing people who can't afford that further and further out, resulting in a hollowed out centre where only the rich can afford.

Why were these areas like Dalston 1995 cheap in the first place? Because they were a result of being on the wrong side of town, of not being attractive places to live because they had nothing there. Will we ever see a cycle where the industry that left the buzzy East end Docklands of yesteryear causing it to become a backwater, ripe for redevelopment, happen again anywhere in London? Will one day the City and Canary Wharf become derelict areas if the finance industry goes the way of the dockers? Otherwise you're going to get to a point where there is nothing left to gentrify and regenerate, and then what happens?


----------



## SE9

*DHL beats traffic with London's first express helicopter service*
DHL | 21 January 2015


----------



## LMM1

....


----------



## SE9

*Kings Court* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682308

Official website: http://kingscourt-coventgarden.com/


Project facts


Address: 22-25 Floral Street and 31 King Street, London WC2

Developer: CapCo

Homes: 31

Retail space: 2,150m²

Restaurant space: 990m²




























A progress report for the Kings Court scheme, posted by CapCo:


----------



## Roaming Girl

stevekeiretsu said:


> It means shitty and dangerous enough that it’s cheap, but not so shitty and dangerous that it’s _really_ shitty and dangerous. That magic sweet spot where it’s just decent enough for our proverbial poor-but-‘vibrant’ artist to move in, but not decent enough that they can’t afford it. * The trouble is, that ‘sweet spot’ is necessarily only something that exists transiently. An area passes through the sweet spot as it’s in the process of getting better.*
> 
> That’s the problem with people lamenting Dalston of 2005, or whatever. They think Dalston 2015 is too gentrified, but Dalston 1995 was just poor and dangerous, you wouldn’t have had the 2005 version without it being on a trajectory towards the 2015 version. Some people seem to think they can gentrify “just enough” to reach that spot and then freeze it, and I’m not sure that’s possible, or has ever really happened anywhere.
> 
> Like I said, the cycles are self-regulating and self-influencing, the minute an area is the perfect level of gritty it becomes cool, and when it becomes cool, it becomes expensive. You can’t preserve the cool-and-cheap in amber, unless you implemented some bizarre set of laws to completely eliminate the effect of market forces, and even then I don’t see how it would really be possible.


I agree with your points, especially the one in bold. 

Having a combination of an area that is cool, not really dangerous but not yet mainstream enough to appeal to the moneyed masses is necessarily a precarious arrangement.

Hyped neighborhoods come and then lose their "edge".

The difference is that the process is more accelerated now.

I work on real esate, the supply of money wanting to buy in is mind-blogging.

The latest talk is that Poplar will become hyper-gentrified due to is proximity to Canary Wharf (where I work) and good transportation. 

The are is nice, let's see if it becomes a super-rich one as well.

It is about time Canary Whard pulls other areas to higher standards, from a market perspective. 

And I read many people thought it was a doomed developed project back in the 1980s. 




Black Cat said:


> Pubs: In the past decades so many have changed hands (much due to the government in the 80s onward forcing the sale of pubs from tied brewery ownership to hospitality/restaurant companies) and been renovated to become refitted practically as generic family restaurants, but without their old decor, elements or even names that once gave them so much local significance. Brighton and Hove used to be full of really great pubs, each different and yet wonderful, but today few survive which retain their wonderful character as I remember them in the late 70s and 80s. Today's younger generation have little real idea of what has been lost in this regard. The beers though have generally improved, but I miss many of these old pubs. I question why new owners spent small fortunes stripping out so much of their character and leaving behind so much banal decor.


Pubs face higher challenges. 

The old system was a brewery cartel.

I read a detailed analysis on my job a report about the excessive number of pubs still opened in England and how 60% of them are not financially viable in the long-term.

There were 60.100 pubs in 2002 and 48.006 in 2013 (source)

I agree with that technical report in that pubs social role changed much.

Younger people (I'm on 25-30 age range myself) don't see pubs as a major socialization space. 

There is now other venues and means of socializing.

So average age of pub patron is rising fast.



DarJoLe said:


> Why were these areas like Dalston 1995 cheap in the first place? Because they were a result of being on the wrong side of town, of not being attractive places to live because they had nothing there. Will we ever see a cycle where the industry that left the buzzy East end Docklands of yesteryear causing it to become a backwater, ripe for redevelopment, happen again anywhere in London? Will one day the City and Canary Wharf become derelict areas if the finance industry goes the way of the dockers? Otherwise you're going to get to a point where there is nothing left to gentrify and regenerate, and then what happens?


A severe decline of the financial industry would on itself bring a major blow to London finances and GDP.

From a building stock viewpoint, the offices used by banks are not purpose-specific to banks. 

They can have many other office-related uses.


----------



## JamieUK

Well that Kings Count looks to have a'lot of character to me.


----------



## SE9

City Momentum Index 2015
*Jones Lang LaSalle (Chicago)* | *January 2015*












*Release:* Tech Hubs Dominate Most Dynamic Cities List 


Associated news articles

*Reuters:* Tech Hubs Dominate Most Dynamic Cities List

*Property Week:* London named most dynamic changing global city













> *London 'most dynamic and fastest changing global city'*
> Jones Lang LaSalle | 22 January 2015
> 
> London is the most dynamic global city according to JLL’s latest City Momentum Index, due to its strong economic fundamentals, high levels of cross-border investment, positive outlook and reputation as a global tech hub.
> 
> JLL’s City Momentum Index ranks 120 global cities by factors including investment, property prices, and connectivity, research & development, technology and business start-ups.
> 
> The 2015 report found that cities identified as tech hubs were the most dynamic, with Boston, San Jose and San Francisco also appearing alongside London in the top 20 list.
> 
> London topped the list because of high scores for education infrastructure, innovation capability, the number of high-tech companies and projected office and retail rental growth.
> 
> Other trends identified in the research include the buoyancy of Chinese cities, with seven appearing in the global top tier due to continued expansion of its domestic market and middle class population. While continental European cities were once again absent from the top 20, cities in India and Sub-Saharan Africa were for the first time represented in the top 20 due to the robust demand for office space from technology companies in Bangalore and expanding Multinational Corporations in Nairobi.


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £3 billion ($4.5bn)

Homes: 448










Plans for phase 2 have been approved by Westminster Council:


----------



## Mr Bricks

london lad said:


> The argument that the old estates tried to serve the poor, newer developments dont is completely wrong.
> 
> Post War estates were built to house everyone in the population with the majority working/blue collar and middle classes. Having a council flat was an aspiration up to the late 70's. They were never meant to solely house the poor which is what has happened to most council estates from the 80's onwards as government policies as to who council was for changed. Its one reason why a lot of estates fell into a cycle of sink estates and deprivation.
> 
> What is happening now, as has been pointed out countless times are private developers are doing what they have always done and sell for the market rate ( this is largely defined by the usual demand V supply theory of to many people chasing to few goods).The main reason prices in London are going through the roof is the simple equation of adding 100k people to London's population ( as has been the case for at least the last decade) and then dividing it with, at the most optimistic 20,000 units built per year. Adding in this massive disparity between Supply and demand is the projection 100k will be added every year until at least 2030 with only 20k being built and it doesn't take a genius to work out what will happen to prices and why there is a lot more 'shiny' new developments being built. Funnyily enough, those agenda driven opinion writers choose to ignore this simple fact and blame everything but.
> 
> Again most of these 'shiny new ' developments are replacing pretty dire post war buildings, long neglected brown field sites and low grade industrial estates. Unless thats your thing no massive loss of character is being lost at all.
> 
> Public house building since the 80's has collapsed, where as private developers do have to provide affordable housing or an off site payment they do try as hard as they can to get around it. What is needed is a counterbalance to private development with a massive increase in public housing building. Councils are being held back by central government who won't allow them to borrow to build. Where they have done , they have to do so with private developers .Sometimes some local tenants are displaced but the aim to redevelop badly run down and inefficient council estates for greater density with a more mixed community rather than a monoculture. Councils need to ensure those displaced are adequately provided for and its when it goes wrong that certain parts of the media pipe out which makes it sound like its the norm when the opposite is the case.
> 
> For a city like London to go from something like 7m in 2000 to potentially 10m by 2030 within the same borders is inevitably going to change the city and be challenging. For those that know what 19070/80's and even 1990's London was like the change has been remarkable and vastly for the better.


Nothing you say in any way contradicts what I've said. What is your point?



Infinite Jest said:


> This really depends on your taste


Indeed. The Miley Cyrus generations certainly prefers how it's now.



Infinite Jest said:


> I see minimal evidence of this.


Oh ffs, this can be seen all over Europe. Massive shopping malls and chain stores are popping up all over. It's called globalization.



Bligh said:


> I think SE9 and London Lad summed up the debate brilliantly.


Of course you do, because you don't understand it and can't even defend your own arguments.



Bligh said:


> Well you are fully entitled to have the opinion that I'm ignorant.


It's not an opinion. What you said was factually false. I didn't see the need to pick your argument apart as I didn't want to derail the thread. 

If you don't understand the subject, don't go around posting things based on how you "feel".

Look. All I wanted to get across was for people to remember that the view held by many forumers here is very distorted or outright ignorant. There is a lot of good things going on in London at the moment. Fantastic buildings are being built, ugly ones are being torn down, brownfield land is being developed. The city is growing larger, denser and higher. All this is exciting. However, this can't be used as an argument to ignore the fact that there is a dark side to all this. That is all I wanted to highlight. No need to get all defensive about it. I accept both the good and the bad aspects. Some people here just need to take off those rose tinted glasses of theirs.


----------



## El_Greco

After having visited Singapore I've become quite fond of shopping malls. They provide an attractive space where to shop, eat and drink (not to mention free wi-fi).


----------



## Groningen NL

Mr Bricks said:


> Look. All I wanted to get across was for people to remember that the view held by many forumers here is very distorted or outright ignorant. There is a lot of good things going on in London at the moment. Fantastic buildings are being built, ugly ones are being torn down, brownfield land is being developed. The city is growing larger, denser and higher. All this is exciting. However, this can't be used as an argument to ignore the fact that there is a dark side to all this. That is all I wanted to highlight. No need to get all defensive about it. I accept both the good and the bad aspects. Some people here just need to take off those rose tinted glasses of theirs.


Well said. Most of us probably feel this way, but choose to look the other way, because nobody wants to derail this thread. (Which somehow always happens anyway). But it's like this anywhere on ssc these days, people only focus on the individual projects and don't look at the wider consequences. 

That having said, I do think it's better keep on topic since it's a construction thread, but still, people are getting too touchy these days.

Cheers


----------



## GB1

I can agree with your point on the "darkside" of these projects but your starting to turn this into a political forum, ie rich v poor rather than sticking to the point of the thread, Mr bricks.


----------



## SE9

Groningen NL said:


> Well said. Most of us probably feel this way, but choose to look the other way, because nobody wants to derail this thread. (Which somehow always happens anyway). But it's like this anywhere on ssc these days, people only focus on the individual projects and don't look at the wider consequences.
> 
> That having said, I do think it's better keep on topic since it's a construction thread, but still, people are getting too touchy these days.
> 
> Cheers


Interesting that most out-of-towners feel this way about London.

Perhaps you're not aware that there are several threads in the London forum in which we discuss our city's demographics, gentrification, housing policy, real estate and so forth. So not only do we discuss individual projects, but the wider impact too.

Londoners are likely to remember what our city was like when it was regressing/stagnating. The gloom being written here about a growing, dynamic London is nothing compared to the gloom of what a stagnating London was like. I know what I'd rather have. 

What I'd change is policy with regard to housebuilding, what constitutes affordable housing (etc). Other practical steps too like closing City Airport, building crossing(s) in the east, building Crossrail 2 and so on as a priority to maximise the wider development potential. What I wouldn't change is that the city is a growing, dynamic entity. Nor will I gloom monger on that basis, as the alternative is not better. The recurring argument in which 'shiny new developments' themselves are blamed for London's ills is weak.


----------



## hugh

I've known London since the 1960s and I'd say, in aggregate, London's better now then it ever was.


----------



## JimB

majkelian said:


> jolly good


:lol:

You gotta love a blurted "jolly good", written for no apparent reason!


----------



## Bligh

Mr Bricks said:


> Of course you do, because you don't understand it and can't even defend your own arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an opinion. What you said was factually false. I didn't see the need to pick your argument apart as I didn't want to derail the thread.
> 
> If you don't understand the subject, don't go around posting things based on how you "feel".
> 
> Look. All I wanted to get across was for people to remember that the view held by many forumers here is very distorted or outright ignorant. There is a lot of good things going on in London at the moment. Fantastic buildings are being built, ugly ones are being torn down, brownfield land is being developed. The city is growing larger, denser and higher. All this is exciting. However, this can't be used as an argument to ignore the fact that there is a dark side to all this. That is all I wanted to highlight. No need to get all defensive about it. I accept both the good and the bad aspects. Some people here just need to take off those rose tinted glasses of theirs.


Okay my friend... my _opinion_ was factually false. Whatever you say. 

Furthermore, you are quite rude... there is nothing wrong with having an opinion or _'feeling_' but you seem to have no respect for other peoples - regardless on whether you think they are factually wrong or right. 

My family are generations of Londoners. I have seen the City grow and change - sometimes for better and indeed sometimes for worse. We all know there is a dark side to this... most of us *live* here {something you are failing to realise}. Every coin has two sides. 


In all seriousness, thank you for the information and the concern given to London and it's people. Your messages have been well written, informative and haven't been wrong. 

Let's just leave it there... and in future do not undermine how I feel about my City. I adore this City just as much as anyone else here. 

Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## Bligh

haha DHL Helicopter is so awesome. Quite a good idea really.


----------



## Mr Bricks

icard:


----------



## Bligh

Mr Bricks said:


> icard:


I was trying to be polite and just move on. 

Enjoy you weekend mate.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Mr Bricks said:


> Oh ffs, this can be seen all over Europe. Massive shopping malls and chain stores are popping up all over. It's called globalization.


I'm sorry, but you need to get better at staying within the parameters of your original argument so that it maintains coherence. 

We were talking about Soho and central London, which contain undeniably one of the highest concentrations of interesting and high-qualty independent shops and restaurants in the world.


----------



## DarJoLe

Another gay bar being forced out of Soho.

#savetheyard

The Yard bar and restaurant in Rupert Street is fighting development plans to cover the hugely popular, picturesque and last remaining Victorian open stable yard in Soho and dig down to create a large new basement. The developer is also keen to build three new flats over the bar and an historic timber pitched roof would be lost.

The Yard, which is independently run, has been given just a week’s notice that Westminster City Council intends to give the plans approval at a committee meeting next Tuesday, 27 January. The Yard needs your support to help stop this development.

http://www.qxmagazine.com/blog-event/savetheyard/

As well as 'Koreatown' at Centre Point wiped out.

http://londonist.com/2015/01/centre-points-koreatown-wiped-out-by-crossrail.php


----------



## El_Greco

I went to one of the restaurants in "Koreatown" two days before they all closed down. Going to miss that place. Had many excellent meals there.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

El_Greco said:


> After having visited Singapore I've become quite fond of shopping malls. They provide an attractive space where to shop, eat and drink (not to mention free wi-fi).


I visited Edmonton and their mall is the most soul crushing place on Earth. There's a 1:1 scale replica of the Santa Maria in the middle of the food court. I saw a fat kid eating McDonalds on the deck in a pirate hat made out of foam. Nearly had a total mental breakdown from just a few hours in there. I hate malls. They're almost universally awful. I'll take a highstreet over a mall any day of the week.


----------



## Rational Plan

DarJoLe said:


> The trouble with all of this is nowhere is 'de-gentrifying'; everything is on the trajectory of upwards, and forcing people who can't afford that further and further out, resulting in a hollowed out centre where only the rich can afford.
> 
> Why were these areas like Dalston 1995 cheap in the first place? Because they were a result of being on the wrong side of town, of not being attractive places to live because they had nothing there. Will we ever see a cycle where the industry that left the buzzy East end Docklands of yesteryear causing it to become a backwater, ripe for redevelopment, happen again anywhere in London? Will one day the City and Canary Wharf become derelict areas if the finance industry goes the way of the dockers? Otherwise you're going to get to a point where there is nothing left to gentrify and regenerate, and then what happens?


De gentrification is happening in the Suburbs. Not all of them, but there are plenty that are a shadow of themselves compared to the 1980's. Not just the town centres, but the residential areas, with gardens in disrepair and homes in multiple occupation.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Site activity at 100 Bishopsgate, photos by chest:


----------



## hugh

Again, struck with how much the base reminds me of San Francisco's Transamerica Pyramid.


----------



## SE9

*West End Project* | Camden WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731321

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/westendproject


Project facts


Architect: DSDHA Architects

Cost: £41 million ($62m)

No cars on Tottenham Court Road (8am-7pm)

6 new public spaces

Widened pavements

Camden Council has approved the West End Project:

- *LCC:* West End Project plans approved by Camden Council

- *ITV News:* Cars and lorries to be banned from Tottenham Court Road

- *BBC News:* Tottenham Court Road to be 'transformed' in £41m revamp


----------



## Langur

@Bricks
You're always whining about change, but London is far more exciting now than it was 10 or 20 years ago. It's cleaner, safer, better paved, better lit, has better nightlife, better shops, better restaurants, and better architecture. Aside from the loss of a handful of old buildings (and I mean literally a handful - nearly all new buildings are replacing something shitty), London is far better in almost every way. Yes property's more expensive than before, but then it's far more desirable now, so what do you expect?


----------



## Langur

Rational Plan said:


> De gentrification is happening in the Suburbs. Not all of them, but there are plenty that are a shadow of themselves compared to the 1980's. Not just the town centres, but the residential areas, with gardens in disrepair and homes in multiple occupation.


Which suburbs do you have in mind?


----------



## Mr Bricks

Give it a rest. Why play dumb when you know exactly what I was getting at? Or are my statements inappropriate just because this is supposed to be the positive thread where London is being sold to the world? I mean a lot of these issues have been raised and discussed in the UK section, and are by no means controversial. We can keep this thread all nice and rosy for all I care, but it won't reflect reality and simply there evidently is a need and interest to discuss these matters.


----------



## bbcwallander

Mr Bricks said:


> Give it a rest. Why play dumb when you know exactly what I was getting at? Or are my statements inappropriate just because this is supposed to be the positive thread where London is being sold to the world? I mean a lot of these issues have been raised and discussed in the UK section, and are by no means controversial. We can keep this thread all nice and rosy for all I care, but it won't reflect reality and simply there evidently is a need and interest to discuss these matters.


yawn yawn, blah, blah...

Bricky, please stop inflicting your nonsense on those that visit this thread to try to keep up with immense amount of development going on in London.

Why not stick to the Helsinki thread, im sure you have a large and captive audience over there!


----------



## GB1

It's the same old people who come on here criticising everything and anything London. If this city irks you so much, why not try an exciting city forum like bbcwallander suggests, Helsinki ?.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Some immature responses to fair and reasoned critiscism...


----------



## SE9

Let's keep this thread on topic and for its intended purpose (development and construction updates) to avert this type of sideshow.

Whether you think current growth and development is making London a regressing, boring place or an improving, exciting place, may I point forumers to Speakers' Corner for a plethora of related discussions.


----------



## Black Cat

The Tottenham Ct Rd/Gower Street improvements look great, such a change from the 50s and 60s urban highway planning mentality. Returning two way traffic to these major north-south routes will hopefully end the days of these streets being urban racetracks with intermittent traffic lights (at least Gower Street). One assumes this is only possible due to the central London congestion charging.


----------



## GB1

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Some immature responses to fair and reasoned critiscism...


No just ppl who are fed up with constant whinging, when a point is discussed and rebutted but have to read page after page of the same redundant point.


----------



## JamieUK

I really like that West End Project, it's simple but will be a big face lift.


----------



## GB1

LDN N7 said:


> There's a super fun happy slide down to the river.


I think he was meaning retail but that super fun happy slide sounds awesome lol.


----------



## Londonese

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but Warner Bros. Studio Tour London have just announced an expansion, which will see the Hogwarts Express brought to the attraction...










I think this is interesting, as for some time now there has been discussion about whether or not the WB Tour will expand into a theme park-like attraction, like the original Universal Studios, and the addition of their first ride certainly suggests this. I know they are planning on building a hotel next door too. Maybe Paramount will be getting nervous?

It opens in March, by the way.


----------



## SE9

*100 Avenue Road* | Swiss Cottage NW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1713202

Official website: http://100avenueroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Avenue Road, London NW3

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 24

Homes: 184

A public inquiry into the scheme will take place, following an appeal by Essential Living:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ I like the sawblade cladding. It's a bit like the Willis Building.


the building also reminds me of New Ludgate http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120928990&postcount=52 and that one on farringdon street(?) whose name escapes me.


----------



## SE9

*Putney Plaza* | Putney SW15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113704152

Official website: http://www.putneyplaza.com/


Project facts


Address: 88 Upper Richmond Road, London SW15

Developer: Art Estates

Architect: Chester Hall

Floors: 11

Homes: 148










Putney Plaza from Upper Richmond Road, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Putney Plaza u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.6bn)

Homes: 12,675

60,000m² office space

39,000m² film studios

36,000m² hotel space

23,000m² retail space

20,000m² visitor attractions

20,000m² serviced apartments space

15,000m² education space

Knight Dragon has exhibited their proposed Greenwich Peninsula Masterplan. To be one of the most substantial developments in London:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Obviously those are massing models, but if they get some good designs in there, and lots of glass, that will be an incredible surround for the dome.


----------



## GB1

This new Greenwich peninsula master plan will set this project back by at least 10 years. What is the reason for the change to the previous master plan? .


----------



## SE9

It's actually progressing quickly.

There's several buildings to the right-hand side or the map and model that are currently under construction.


----------



## GB1

Then why the need for change ?.


----------



## SE9

To scale-up plans for the parts that haven't yet started construction or received detailed planning permission.


----------



## JamieUK

Seems like they is as much going on at the Millennium Dome than they is at Nine Elms.


----------



## Black Cat

SE9 said:


> *Putney Plaza* | Putney SW15
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113704152
> 
> Official website: http://www.putneyplaza.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 88 Upper Richmond Road, London SW15
> 
> Developer: Art Estates
> 
> Architect: Chester Hall
> 
> Floors: 11
> 
> Homes: 148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putney Plaza from Upper Richmond Road, photo by stevekeiretsu:
> 
> 
> Putney Plaza u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Funny how the design renderings miss out the two railway bridges on either side.


----------



## SE9

The rail lines are shown in other views, and the promotional video.


----------



## PortoNuts

I've always loved buildings next to railway lines.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Black Cat said:


> Funny how the design renderings miss out the two railway bridges on either side.


I think that picture in SE9's post is, by the narrowest of margins, omitting nothing. which is to say, if you could stand where the 'camera' is and take a picture, I think you could have the bridges _just_ outside the frame on each side.

you couldn't stand where the camera is though, unless you climbed on top of a florist :lol:

in terms of rendering quibbles, my main gripe would be that that front-on angle makes the tallest building look fairly 'tower shaped' (much taller than it is wide) but it's actually shaping up to be quite a slab when viewed from E/W.


----------



## Mr Bricks

LDN N7 said:


> There's a super fun happy slide down to the river.


Sliding the bankers straight into the Thames eh? Not a bad idea


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Ni3lS said:


> Thanks for the valuable insights on thread statistics the past few pages. Let's stay on topic from now on and don't let SE9's hard work and great updates disappear in city vs city garbage. Thanks
> 
> if you have any issues with thread statistics, contact an administrator. it doesn't have anything to do with projects and construction in London and frustrations about this issue obviously lead to city vs city discussions which are an absolute no go in this section of the forum. End of discussion.


:bash:


----------



## Ni3lS

The issue of thread statistics is of no concern to members and will be looked into by staff members. Who ever brings this up again and derails this thread will receive a 3 day ban.


----------



## capslock

SE9 said:


> It's actually progressing quickly.
> 
> There's several buildings to the right-hand side or the map and model that are currently under construction.


The Greenwich peninsula is not progressing quickly. The best that can be said is that it does at least now appear to actually _be _progressing. The masterplan for this area has existed in one form or another for over a decade now. Given the housing shortage in London, the investment of the Jubilee line, the amount of money spent in decontaminating and capping the land (something like £200m from memory), and the fact that little to none of these costs have been passed on to the developers who now oversee this area, progression has been criminally slow. In fact, I would say that the peninsula is a classic example of developers _holding back_ on construction in order to keep prices high.


----------



## TheMoses

Edit: I thought I should make this comment vaguely productive. I haven't seen this picked up on this thread so I thought I'd post it:


theBerry said:


> Can't post on the Pinnacle thread so:
> 
> From Costar news today:
> 
> Singaporean fund unmasked as £770m Pinnacle investor
> 
> By James Buckley - Wednesday, January 28, 2015 15:25
> 
> A sovereign wealth fund controlled by the Government of Singapore has emerged as a major investor behind the £770m deal to unlock the long-stalled Pinnacle development site in the City of London, CoStar News can reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> Temasek Holdings is a principal investor in the consortium of overseas investors fronted by Axa Real Estate that has agreed to buy the freehold interest in the Bishopsgate site.
> 
> The site, which is owned by Sedco, Wafra and Arab Investments, will sell for around £220m, with an obligation from the consortium to commit c.£550m on the build out of the under-review scheme.
> 
> As part of the deal, it is understood that the Temasek-Axa consortium *will scrap consented plans for the 63-storey tower, and replace it with a far more simplified Sir Stuart Lipton-led design of similar height and massing,* but without the complex twisting profile that would have made it so expensive to construct.
> 
> The deal signals Temasek’s second foray into commercial property investment in London after paying more than £175m for a 50% stake in MidCity Place last summer.
> 
> Temasek, which opened its first office in capital last March to cover Euope and Africa, is an investment holding company incorporated in 1974 in the early years of Singapore‘s independence to own and manage its assets and investments on a commercial basis.
> 
> When CBRE was instructed to launch the Pinnacle for sale early last year it was expected that a propco with development management expertise in the UK would form part of the successful investor consortium given the likelihood of it being sold to an overseas party with limited property exposure in London.
> 
> Temasek’s portfolio stood at S$223bn as at 31 March 2014, ending its financial year with a net cash position, excluding a net fresh capital injection of almost S$5bn from the group’s shareholders as part of their asset allocation decision.
> 
> At 945ft, the reconfigured Pinnacle scheme at 22-24 Bishopsgate will still become the City’s tallest building, comprising 975,000 sq ft, but will require further planning permission from the City Corporation.


----------



## Bligh

TheMoses said:


> Edit: I thought I should make this comment vaguely productive. I haven't seen this picked up on this thread so I thought I'd post it:


Wow..... this is amazing news. I hope the designs come through soon and this company are pro-active about this. 

Great news, thanks for the info mate


----------



## Zenith

Exciting!


----------



## SE9

capslock said:


> *The Greenwich peninsula is not progressing quickly.* The best that can be said is that it does at least now appear to actually _be _progressing. The masterplan for this area has existed in one form or another for over a decade now. Given the housing shortage in London, the investment of the Jubilee line, the amount of money spent in decontaminating and capping the land (something like £200m from memory), and the fact that little to none of these costs have been passed on to the developers who now oversee this area, progression has been criminally slow. In fact, I would say that the peninsula is a classic example of developers _holding back_ on construction in order to keep prices high.


Compare the last 15 months, to the previous 15 years. Greenwich Peninsula is progressing quickly.

It went from no progression under Quintain to quick progression under Knight Dragon.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

You know, I'd really like to know if there's a kind of black market of used display models from these kinds of exhibitions. Because I love me some intricate scale replicas, and these city showcase ones are always so great.


----------



## Zenith

I was thinking the same thing just the other day! In fact why don't they recognise a market for these things and produce scale models?


----------



## GB1

The pinnacle's redesign, has to be iconic and become London's next landmark. Plus become a tourist attraction like the gherkin has become, to be a success in my opinion.


----------



## rjee

so are there any news about regarding the Pinnacle???


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> so are there any news about regarding the Pinnacle???


Refer to post #12736.


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37

Cladding rising at One The Elephant, photos by Ceri S:


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bbp-walbrooksquare.co.uk/


Project facts


Bloomberg European headquarters

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,368m²




























This week at Bloomberg Place, photos by Cantideck:


IMG_2614 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


IMG_2591 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

The bad habit of some to buy homes in expensive places for sheer investment, and then just leave them empty, needs to come to a halt. Great push here London:

*London council plans to fine 'buy-to-leave' investors

Islington seeks to 'end the scandal of new homes being wasted' by investors who buy properties and then leave them empty*

"Buy-to-leave" investors could be fined up to £60,000 in an assault on empty housing being considered by a London council.

The charge on the growing phenomenon of vacant homes in high-value areas, exemplified this year by the scandal of empty mansions on the Bishop's Avenue in north London, has been proposed by Islington council. Close to 300 of homes built in the area since 2008 still have no one on the electoral roll, which the council says may mean they are vacant.

Complete: *http://www.theguardian.com/society/...s-fine-housing-developers-buy-leave-investors*


----------



## SE9

*Meridian Gate* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://meridiangate-redevelopment.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 180m

Floors: 54

Plans for Meridian Gate have been approved tonight by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## JamieUK

That building looks gorgeous.


----------



## trust453

Ok Meridian Gate is now my new favourite London tower! It looks amazing!


----------



## hugh

As always many thanks for the updates SE7. 
I'd say Meridian Gate is closer to how One Tower Bridge should have been.


----------



## Bligh

Absolutely stunning. I can't wait to see this rise. Definitely one of my favourite designs. 

As always, thank you SE9.


----------



## GB1

When do we think meridian gate will start construction? .


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow :applause:


----------



## SE9

*Building R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

Developer: Argent

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11

Plans for Building R7 of King's Cross Central have been have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10

Plans for 4 Pancras Square have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## Londonese

In the Elephant One render, on the bottom left there is a building with a curved glass roof... what is it?


----------



## JamieUK

Londonese said:


> In the Elephant One render, on the bottom left there is a building with a curved glass roof... what is it?


I looked on Google Maps and it looks to be the Elephant & Castle Station, but I'm provably wrong.


----------



## SE9

Londonese said:


> In the Elephant One render, on the bottom left there is a building with a curved glass roof... what is it?


Elephant & Castle station. The rendered glazed concourse has long been part of the Elephant & Castle regeneration plans.


----------



## PortoNuts

King's Cross is truly buzzing.


----------



## capslock

It is - although the aerial shots tell you how far it still has to go. 

The office buildings are good, no denying, but I'm looking forward to the coal drops and triplets going up.


----------



## GB1

Has anyone got a render with all the marsh wall developments ?.


----------



## SE9

There isn't one.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ The reason I asked, was that I read an article in the wharf. Where a local councillor objected to the hight of the quay house development as he'd seen a render of all the marsh wall developments in one. Which he thought it looked like Hong Kong.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London ‘Can of Ham’ tower to start by late spring*
> 
> *The delayed 90m tall proposed London office tower dubbed the Can of Ham will start construction in the second quarter of this year.*
> 
> Developer TIAA Henderson Real Estate has confirmed a start date and that Mace is on board as the early stage contractor for the 24-storey office tower.
> 
> The building, which will be erected at 60-70 Mary Axe next to the Gherkin, was initially launched by developer Targetfollow but was delayed by the onset of the global financial crisis.
> 
> When the developer entered administration in 2011 it was sold to TIAA-CREF.
> 
> The glazed building has been designed to be extremely energy efficient.
> 
> Vertical shading fins to the curved facades and glazed double wall cladding to the end elevations reduce solar heat gains to the office space.
> 
> Other low energy measures, such as borehole thermal energy storage and energy piles, result in a design with very low carbon emissions.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/01/26/london-can-of-ham-skyscraper-to-start-by-late-spring/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Race starts for £25m London refurb deal*
> 
> *Network Rail is looking for a contractor to carry-out an office refurbishment job in central London worth up to £25m. Work will involve revamping the building at One Puddle Dock near Blackfriars Station.*
> 
> The winning contractor will refurbish the six-storeys of offices to create a new home for 580 Network Rail staff and retail facilities on the ground floor.
> 
> Network Rail said: “The works will either be tendered on a single or 2-stage procurement route which will lead to a Design and Build Contract.
> 
> “Network Rail will seek assurance around the Stage 1 costs and outturn cost and may implement a guaranteed maximum price. The works must be completed on site by March 2016.”
> 
> The estimated contract value is £16m-£25m.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/01/23/race-starts-for-25m-london-refurb-deal/


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/01/26/london-can-of-ham-skyscraper-to-start-by-late-spring/


Great news, thanks for the link mate. :banana:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Awesome, The can of ham should be interesting to watch!

The curving exterior fins should look quite elegant


----------



## LDN N7

I thought the Can of Ham was long dead in the water!


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> I thought the Can of Ham was long dead in the water!


So did I! I love the way that a month ago I thought this was completely dead, and in that space of time they have announced that constuction will be in a few months time.


----------



## AbidM

Hello may I just add that I believe the can of ham should go to where it belongs, where's that you may ask (?) THE SHELF! Only kidding, or am I?? Do I also believe, the cheesegrater needs to go back to kitchen drawers, the gherkin back to the grocery basket, the helter skelter back to Brighton pier, the shard back to the ice bergs and the walkie talkie back to my hands, do I believe all needs to go where it belongs? YES. 

The fact that many people talk about making Iconic buildings and add odd, quirky names really is something strange, let me tell (you might not agree) but we need to abolish this use of the word 'Iconic' and instead replace and use the word 'Conceptual'. Now people may argue what's the difference? One major difference is, that unlike Iconic, conceptual propels us forward, it inspire innovative designs and pushes us to the boundaries, we need buildings that certainly do that, oh and of course, money is factor to most skyscraper development, but really it only takes one. (And by no means do I find 20 fenchurch 'conceptual at all, even if it has a roof garden.) Encourage, Inspire and Innovate, remember, do not think of ICONS, think of *CONCEPT*. The differences are huge.


----------



## Bligh

AbidM said:


> Hello may I just add that I believe the can of ham should go to where it belongs, where's that you may ask (?) THE SHELF! Only kidding, or am I?? Do I also believe, the cheesegrater needs to go back to kitchen drawers, the gherkin back to the grocery basket, the helter skelter back to Brighton pier, the shard back to the ice bergs and the walkie talkie back to my hands, do I believe all needs to go where it belongs? YES.
> 
> The fact that many people talk about making Iconic buildings and add odd, quirky names really is something strange, let me tell (you might not agree) but we need to abolish this use of the word 'Iconic' and instead replace and use the word 'Conceptual'. Now people may argue what's the difference? One major difference is, that unlike Iconic, conceptual propels us forward, it inspire innovative designs and pushes us to the boundaries, we need buildings that certainly do that, oh and of course, money is factor to most skyscraper development, but really it only takes one. (And by no means do I find 20 fenchurch 'conceptual at all, even if it has a roof garden.) Encourage, Inspire and Innovate, remember, do not think of ICONS, think of *CONCEPT*. The differences are huge.


Hmmmm.... I see your points but I don't quite agree. Photography is a passion of mine and I find London's skyline and these individual towers beautifully inspiring. 

Indeed, some are more 'iconic' than others. I believe that The Shard and The Gherkin are truly icons of London - especially the latter. 


Personally, I'd rather have a bunch of well designed and quirky towers with food/object-related nicknames than a bunch of grey boxes because that just isn't London. I think the Can of Ham is a welcomed addition to the familia.


----------



## David Louis

The Gherkin is a masterpiece, but other buildings of City of London are very bad, IMHO. Too much bizarre, unusual things was putted into a small area. Canary Wharf is much better.


----------



## potto

AbidM said:


> Hello...


Really don't get your point. All of the other buildings you list have very clear concepts that dictated their form, even 20 Fenchurch St whether you like it or not. 

I doubt that "the can of ham" will become particularly iconic, but why can't a shape be a concept, especially if it has to join in a very prestigious area of the city? 

So basically you are merely ranting at the fact that the public/media have given a few buildings playful nicknames, but why would positive public engagement be a particularly bad thing even if it irritates you?


----------



## DarJoLe

David Louis said:


> Canary Wharf is much better.


It really isn't.


----------



## potto

David Louis said:


> The Gherkin is a masterpiece, but other buildings of City of London are very bad, IMHO. Too much bizarre, unusual things was putted into a small area. Canary Wharf is much better.


How can the Gherkin be a masterpiece in your opinion but Canary Wharf be much better when the ethos that formed the Gherkin is completely the antithesis that formed Canary Wharf?

Sure the City is a relatively small area and full of bizarre and unusual things, it has had to endure a 2000 year human history all within a square mile. Which is surely what makes it so fascinating... unlike say Canary Wharf.


----------



## David Louis

potto said:


> How can the Gherkin be a masterpiece in your opinion but Canary Wharf be much better when the ethos that formed the Gherkin is completely the antithesis that formed Canary Wharf?


Why not. And I'm talking about architecture, not history.


----------



## potto

The Gherkin would never have been built in value-engineering orientated Canary Wharf. 

Curious about which view points and which buildings in the City that you particularly have a problem. In the old city of spires the only bits I find ugly and disconcerting are those where rectangular blocks of indistinguishable height merge together to form even fatter featureless silhouettes, something which could be used to describe the entire Canary Wharf cluster (from some angles) 

I can't quite make the leap from a couple of new glass office buildings with a few angles other than 90 degrees, or shock horror a subtle curve, to the accusations of bizarre and unusual. Especially as such design aesthetics are found all over the world and within the history books of architecture!

Interestingly Canary Wharf group are taking a leaf out of the City of London approach with their Wood Wharf expansion. Something to do with trying to up the prestige and attract a more creative clientele.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The only building in Canary Wharf that I could pick out of a lineup is 1 Canada Square. I literally couldn't describe any of the others, besides the logos that appear on the outside of the superstructure. And I used to be able to see CW outside my lounge window everyday.

It's a completely homogeneous blob of buildings with no discernible character, apart from 'hey, isn't this like America?'.

I think pretty much any skyscraper fan could identify the Gherkin. And Leadenhall. And probably Fenchurch. And possibly Lloyds.

Yes, Canary Wharf is a more cohesive district. There's a lot to be said about the scatterbrain approach to the City itself, and how it detracts from the overall vista. But the style that's emerging with Leadenhall and Lime St and Bishopsgate is certainly bringing it together.


----------



## cardiff

Ive always loved the HSBC building in Canary Wharf, its tactile curved esdges and reflective glass, just a classy but simply designed building

HSBC Tower by John Mason, on Flickr

HSBC, Canary Wharf by EEPaul, on Flickr

I think a lot of criticism is placed on Canary Wharfs buildings but there are gems among what are generally good quality buildings.


----------



## David Louis

Yes, I was too bias when I said Canary Wharf is much better. 

Skyscraper fan could identify the Leadenhall, the Can of Ham, and they say "Too bad, what a pity, poor Londoners!"


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I'm not going to argue on the can of ham. I hate it.

But I'll defend Leadenhall to the ends of the earth. It's absolutely beautiful and immediately iconic.


----------



## Bligh

David Louis said:


> Yes, I was too bias when I said Canary Wharf is much better.
> 
> Skyscraper fan could identify the Leadenhall, the Can of Ham, and they say "Too bad, what a pity, poor Londoners!"


haha pardon? Since when do people say that? :lol:

I know The Leadenhall isn't to everyone's taste but generally people internationally do like it.

It has had incredibly successful feedback.


----------



## PortoNuts

I've always been fond of the Can of Ham. I find it a very elegant building, not overbearing at all.


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Piling rig now on-site at Manhattan Loft Gardens. Photos by Mr Cladding:


Manhattan Loft Gardens (Site prep) by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


IMG_2777.jpg by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Floorplates up to level 19 at Baltimore Tower. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Tower Hamlets E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres










Early stage site preparation at phase one of Wood Wharf. Photos by Mr Cladding:


Canary Wharf Towers & Wood Wharf prep by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


Wood Wharf prep by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## pakboy

how can anyone not like the 'Can of Ham' such an amazing and unique building


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Progress at the Novotel, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Helix London* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548133

Official website: http://www.essentialliving.uk.com/developments/helix/


Project facts


Address: 2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 127m and 108m

Floors: 35 and 29










Site preparation under way at Helix London. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*London's population hits 8.6m record high*
BBC News
2 February 2015










> *London's population has topped 8.6m, the highest since its 1939 peak, the Greater London Authority has revealed.*
> 
> The figures show Hillingdon has had the greatest growth in population, while 44% of the city's people are now of black or ethnic minority origins.
> 
> Mayor Boris Johnson said the figure was predicted to reach 11m by 2050.
> 
> He added the capital was the "best big city on the planet" but said more financial control was needed to fund key infrastructure, like housing.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## GB1

^^^^ the government needs to get this unsustainable population growth under control. It's hard enough to find a home, which is affordable. Even on a middle class salary.


----------



## SE9

Population growth itself isn't the problem.


----------



## JamieUK

SE9 said:


> Population growth itself isn't the problem.


I agree, You lower property costs buy increasing supply and thus negate the increase in population.


----------



## GB1

JamieUK said:


> I agree, You lower property costs buy increasing supply and thus negate the increase in population.


But the problem is that we'll never keep up with demand, think about it this way the population is nearly the same size as Scotland and Wales put together.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

JimB said:


> I would estimate that roughly one in two conversations that I overhear in London these days (on the tube or bus; in the street; in a shop; at a bar or restaurant etc) are in a foreign language. Huge change from 25-30 years ago.
> 
> It's not altogether a bad thing. I love that London is so multicultural. But I do hope that the essence of old London isn't lost.


But that _is _the essence of old London.

During the reign of Henry VIII, London was described as the world's centre of fashion. During Elizabeth's reign, London had 1/6th of the world's immigrants - meaning of all the people during that time that moved from one part of the world to another, 15% moved to London.

In the eighteenth century, London was the world's largest manufacturer of books in a language other than English, with enormous printers all along the south bank of the Thames. There were embroiderers from France, weavers from the Netherlands. Silk merchants from the far east, dyers from the low countries, gun-makers from Italy and Turkey. There was more opium being imported to London than any other city, and there were more languages spoken within its boundaries than at any other point in history - and that's true even to this day.

Even the name, London, was coined by a foreigner. It's history is one of multiculturalism and immigration. It's the world's melting pot, and whatever sense of 'old London' people have simply isn't a fair reflection on the city itself. There has never been a point in its entire history, stretching back 2000 years, where there weren't immigrants dominating the landscape. It's the best thing about London. It's what every city on Earth will be like in a couple of hundred years.

People talk about there being some huge change in the ethnic composition of the city in ...what? The last twenty years? But they weren't around for the Viking invasions, or the subsequent Danish settlements in the eighth century. Or the Swedes in the ninth. Or the Irish in the thirteenth. Or the huguenots in the sixteenth. The european jews in the seventeenth. The chinese in the late-nineteenth and early-twentieth. Or the west africans and caribbeans in the 1950s and 60s. There isn't a ten year period in the last two thousand years when London hasn't been infused with a new culture or a new set of immigrants. People talk of change as though it's something that happens _to _London, when in fact London itself _is _change, and always will be.


----------



## GB1

LDN N7 said:


> It isn't true. London still has a majority of British born citizens.


Having looked into it more, it is the white British born citzens who are in the minority, where they used to represent 59.6% in 2001 but this has dropped to 44% in the last census in 2011. The reasons stated for this is the so called 'white flight' and immigration where the majority of ethnic born British citzens coming from immigrant parents. Maybe this what inno4321 is getting at ?


----------



## LDN N7

I didn't realise that 'white' and 'British' were synonymous.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ I think you just haven't realised what my point is.


----------



## Langur

SomeKindOfBug said:


> But that _is _the essence of old London.
> 
> During the reign of Henry VIII, London was described as the world's centre of fashion. During Elizabeth's reign, London had 1/6th of the world's immigrants - meaning of all the people during that time that moved from one part of the world to another, 15% moved to London.
> 
> In the eighteenth century, London was the world's largest manufacturer of books in a language other than English, with enormous printers all along the south bank of the Thames. There were embroiderers from France, weavers from the Netherlands. Silk merchants from the far east, dyers from the low countries, gun-makers from Italy and Turkey. There was more opium being imported to London than any other city, and there were more languages spoken within its boundaries than at any other point in history - and that's true even to this day.
> 
> Even the name, London, was coined by a foreigner. It's history is one of multiculturalism and immigration. It's the world's melting pot, and whatever sense of 'old London' people have simply isn't a fair reflection on the city itself. There has never been a point in its entire history, stretching back 2000 years, where there weren't immigrants dominating the landscape. It's the best thing about London. It's what every city on Earth will be like in a couple of hundred years.
> 
> People talk about there being some huge change in the ethnic composition of the city in ...what? The last twenty years? But they weren't around for the Viking invasions, or the subsequent Danish settlements in the eighth century. Or the Swedes in the ninth. Or the Irish in the thirteenth. Or the huguenots in the sixteenth. The european jews in the seventeenth. The chinese in the late-nineteenth and early-twentieth. Or the west africans and caribbeans in the 1950s and 60s. There isn't a ten year period in the last two thousand years when London hasn't been infused with a new culture or a new set of immigrants. People talk of change as though it's something that happens _to _London, when in fact London itself _is _change, and always will be.


It's all very well to celebrate London's multicultural mix, and to be open to change, but there's no disguising the fact that London's previous waves of immigrants were small compared to it's total population. Recent decades have seen an unprecedented acceleration of immigration that has seen London change rapidly from a predominantly British city (albeit with substantial minorities) to one where the majority of inhabitants are of non-British descent. This is a profound change, and comes with both positive and negative aspects.


----------



## potto

well it was the policy of the British people to depopulate its urban centres in the first place and then invite lots of foreign immigrants to do the work that they didn't want to do, dumping them in the urban decay that was left behind (it was cheap). And still it is the policy of the British people to indulge in wide spread Nimbyism and vote for consumerism over infrastructure investment. And yet the British complain about the economic success of reborn cities and blame foreign people on lack of investment. Talk about choking on your own cake!


----------



## GB1

^^^^ what a load of unfounded nonsense, this isn't a fact. It's your opinion and a very uneducated one at that.


----------



## LDN N7

GB1 said:


> ^^^^ I think you just haven't realised what my point is.




I understood the point fine. You said, "London's British born population are a minority"... and stated that to be true, when it isn't. What you didn't clarify with your post, but I guessed you meant anyway was London's white population, insinuating that to be British you had to be white.

This isn't the early 1900's anymore.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Langur said:


> It's all very well to celebrate London's multicultural mix, and to be open to change, but there's no disguising the fact that London's previous waves of immigrants were small compared to it's total population. Recent decades have seen an unprecedented acceleration of immigration that has seen London change rapidly from a predominantly British city (albeit with substantial minorities) to one where the majority of inhabitants are of non-British descent. This is a profound change, and comes with both positive and negative aspects.


Untrue. In the 16th century the biggest single increase in London's population came from immigrant Irish, mostly labourers, who represented 40% of the population growth.

In the latter part of the 17th century, there was a twenty year period where huguenot refugees comprised nearly half of the total growth.

Also, in the period between 1801 and 1815, the population grew at its fastest ever rate, and this was fuelled almost entirely by an expansion of city limits to include Jewish enclaves and African slave neighborhoods.

The change we're witnessing now is not unprecedented. And what does 'non-British descent' even mean? there was a time when a Welshman living in the city was of non-British descent. As far as I'm concerned, there's nothing wrong with a person's family heritage being from another country. This is the United Kingdom, a country of countries. We're all immigrants by definition.


----------



## LDN N7

Lets get back to the actual thread topic.


----------



## GB1

LDN N7 said:


> I understood the point fine. You said, "London's British born population are a minority"... and stated that to be true, when it isn't. What you didn't clarify with your post, but I guessed you meant anyway was London's white population, insinuating that to be British you had to be white.
> 
> This isn't the early 1900's anymore.


I also said in the post, maybe this is where inno4321 is basing his post on. I wasn't insinuating British = white but rather my earlier post could be inno4321 reasoning in thinking it is a problem.


----------



## Langur

potto said:


> well it was the policy of the British people to depopulate its urban centres in the first place and then invite lots of foreign immigrants to do the work that they didn't want to do, dumping them in the urban decay that was left behind (it was cheap). And still it is the policy of the British people to indulge in wide spread Nimbyism and vote for consumerism over infrastructure investment. And yet the British complain about the economic success of reborn cities and blame foreign people on lack of investment. Talk about choking on your own cake!


That seems to be a very loaded version of history, full of loathing (or self-loathing?) for things British.

I think it's British tolerance that makes this melting pot of cultures possible. It's British rule of law and non-corrupt stable government that creates the favourable conditions so conducive to economic success, and so attractive to foreign investment and talent, in turn drawing yet more moths to the flame.

The way you've attributed all the things you dislike about London on "the British", ignoring the essential Britishness of the infrastructure on which London's success is built, strikes me as typical of Western liberal self-loathing.


----------



## Birmingham

Please... Stop ✋


----------



## Langur

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Untrue. In the 16th century the biggest single increase in London's population came from immigrant Irish, mostly labourers, who represented 40% of the population growth.
> 
> In the latter part of the 17th century, there was a twenty year period where huguenot refugees comprised nearly half of the total growth.
> 
> Also, in the period between 1801 and 1815, the population grew at its fastest ever rate, and this was fuelled almost entirely by an expansion of city limits to include Jewish enclaves and African slave neighborhoods.
> 
> The change we're witnessing now is not unprecedented. And what does 'non-British descent' even mean? there was a time when a Welshman living in the city was of non-British descent. As far as I'm concerned, there's nothing wrong with a person's family heritage being from another country. This is the United Kingdom, a country of countries. We're all immigrants by definition.


Immigrants are either born abroad, or to parents who were. You cease to be an "immigrant" after you've been settled in a place for a few generations.

Irish and huguenots come from our immediate neighbours. Ireland was part of Britain for centuries, so wasn't even foreign. When has Wales ever been non-British? And 40% of _growth_ doesn't mean 40% of the population.

"African slave neighbourhoods" my arse! Before the Empire Windrush, London's black community was absolutely tiny.

London has had immigrants before, but it's the height of bullshit to pretend that its current state is anything other than unprecedented.


----------



## SE9

London is a city established by southern Europeans, becoming an important port for international trade through the ages, once capital of a world-encompassing empire, now an international centre of finance, culture, media and so on. 

It's an international city by nature, with its dynamism, diversity, cohesiveness and cosmopolitanism being amongst its greatest strengths. The few that insist otherwise would be wise to rethink their prejudice. If one has a personal preference for homogeneity then that's fine, however don't use it as the basis for ill-thought criticism of London's cosmopolitan nature.

The appropriate place for this discussion is The Demographics Thread in the London forum.


----------



## SalaciousCrumb

LDN N7 said:


> I understood the point fine. You said, "London's British born population are a minority"... and stated that to be true, when it isn't. What you didn't clarify with your post, but I guessed you meant anyway was London's white population, insinuating that to be British you had to be white.
> 
> This isn't the early 1900's anymore.


"British" doesn't have to mean exclusively "white" of course not. But you are twisting words here. The point is that London no longer feels "British" for whatever context you take that to mean. Certainly not for people who recall back to the 1980s. If whole classes of school children in the east end are wearing Islamic dress, then one can only assume in 20 years time this city will be radically changed for.... well who knows. That is completely different to the immigration that went on in this country and specifically London in years gone by. 

You can talk about the Irish, or the Jews but to me the integration of these people was quite seamless. I don't feel a cohesive spirit alive in London today. I'm not solely putting the blame on mass immigration for that, but I don't think it is a particularly helpful phenomenon for social cohesion either


----------



## GB1

^^^^ The only ones being prejudiced is Potto and inno4321. Talking about immigration and demographics isn't racist nor bigoted. I'm in favour of immigration but not mass immigration.


----------



## GB1

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/feb/05/bike-paths-abandoned-tube-tunnels-london-underline
This sounds very interesting.


----------



## SalaciousCrumb

And there is nothing wrong with someone claiming they don't feel totally ok about sitting on a train where everyone around them is talking in a foreign language. This, I believe was not what was intended for London, and no city anywhere in the world would that be acceptable. This society is breaking up. People can delude themselves that it's not all they want, but the man on the street will usually beg to differ


----------



## JamieUK

GB1 said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/feb/05/bike-paths-abandoned-tube-tunnels-london-underline
> This sounds very interesting.


That sounds like a great idea to me unless they is something I'm not seeing.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> The only ones being prejudiced is Potto and inno4321. Talking about immigration and demographics isn't racist nor bigoted. I'm in favour of immigration but not mass immigration.


Yourself and SalaciousCrumb post falsities usually associated with those that are. Whether it be that there's "whole classes in Islamic dress" here, or that London is "majority foreign born", or that there's no "cohesive nature" and so forth. All statements typical of folks that certainly haven't lived here, using their discomfort with cosmopolitanism to create said falsities. Those statements are UKIP-leaflet worthy.

If Londoners overwhelmingly state that London's dynamism, diversity, cohesiveness and cosmopolitanism are amongst its greatest strengths, who's an outsider to say otherwise? As I've posted elsewhere, London hasn't been better in terms of vibrancy, safety, cosmopolitanism, cultural offerings, attractions, dining, cleanliness, diversions, transport and so on than it is now. If yourself and SalaciousCrumb believe that this city is headed in the opposite direction, you don't have to visit.

Use The Demographics Thread in the London forum to further air your opinion.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ obviously the would be a few issues to work out but imo, this would be amazing.


----------



## GB1

I'm sorry SE9 but I'm allowed to talk about my Capital city but plz don't claim these things aren't true when they are plenty of evidence to back them up and can be seen in boroughs like tower hamlets. We live in a democracy, which allows independent thought, furthermore I haven't singled out a particular race or someone of a particular religious background. Clearly you've made an assumption of what my particular race is.


----------



## SalaciousCrumb

SE9 said:


> Yourself and SalaciousCrumb post falsities usually associated with those that are. Whether it be that there's "whole classes in Islamic dress" here, or that London is "majority foreign born", or that there's no "cohesive nature" and so forth. All statements typical of folks that certainly haven't lived here, using their discomfort with cosmopolitanism to create said falsities. Those statements are UKIP-leaflet worthy.
> 
> If Londoners overwhelmingly state that London's dynamism, diversity, cohesiveness and cosmopolitanism are amongst its greatest strengths, who's an outsider to say otherwise? As I've posted elsewhere, London hasn't been better in terms of vibrancy, safety, cosmopolitanism, cultural offerings, attractions, dining, cleanliness, diversions, transport and so on than it is now. If yourself and SalaciousCrumb believe that this city is headed in the opposite direction, you don't have to visit.


SE9 I appreciate your updates on this thread of the impressive building work going on in London at the moment, but I have to say you do talk quite a bit of tosh on the subject of Londons demographics. Still let's not fall out over it. Just accept people can have and in fact are entitled to different opinions to that of your own. It's a big world out there.

And for the record I am a born and bred Londoner (although only just inside the M25) and have worked in the capital since 1989. So let's not play that game.


----------



## SE9

SalaciousCrumb said:


> SE9 I appreciate your updates on this thread of the impressive building work going on in London at the moment, but I have to say you do talk quite a bit of tosh on the subject of Londons demographics. Still let's not fall out over it. Just accept people can have and in fact are entitled to different opinions to that of your own. It's a big world out there.
> 
> And for the record I am a born and bred Londoner (although only just inside the M25) and have worked in the capital since 1989. So let's not play that game.


And I believe that you're talking tosh on the subject of London's demographics, hence the creation of the phrase 'let's agree to disagree'. I said that it's fine if you're comfortable with homogeneity, just don't use it to create falsities.

If you're appreciative of the project & construction updates in this thread, then continue your condemnation of London's cosmopolitanism in The Demographics Thread.


----------



## SE9

*German Gymnasium* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/german-gymnasium


Project facts


Address: 26 St Pancras Road, London N1C

Developer: D&D

Use: brasserie, bar and restaurant

Currently under redevelopment, the German Gymnasium will open this year as a restaurant complex operated by D&D London:


----------



## SE9

*Fitzroy Place* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522120

Official website: http://www.fitzroyplace.com/


Address


Address: 19-21 Mortimer Street, London W1

Developer: Exemplar Properties

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Office space: 28,800m²

Homes: 235










The courtyard at Fitzroy Place this week, photo by ING Media:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Just read the last couple of pages ignited by some idiotic comment from a Seoulite who's obviously never visited.

Just some corrections I wanna pick up on, from both sides of the arguments:

1. London has historically been made up of wave upon wave of immigrants - but also wave upon wave of anglicisation. For example the Black population of London reached 20,000 in the 18th Century - but they intermarried and diluted away much of their genes, rather like how the North African soldiers from the Roman army did (or the Sephardic Jews before the periodic pogroms, the waves of Irish, the thousands of Bangladeshi lascars and Indian sepoys, the Victorian Chinatowns, the Romany gypsies, the French Huguenot refugees who some say still donated 50% of native Londoner's ancestry - the list goes on), and whose African genes are still healthily among northern English, notably Yorkshire. Although another wave came in the 19th Century they too had bred away by the 1920s - a 30 year period when London was more 'White British' than at any time in centuries (though if you read between the lines those identifying as White British often had other lineage a generation or two before - much like today's census trends).

The English (like almost every nation round the world - thanks to the age of empires, colonialism and present day globalisation) are a polyglot nation in terms of genes and DNA:























It's also fair to say the situation of 40% foreign born is now edging past the record set in medieval times, and London is truly at it's most multicultural.

Also I really do want to add - London has far more social justice for it's immigrants, far less division, and no ghettoes despite the majority being non-British, which is a contrast to other parts of the country, and most parts of the West. UK is one of the few countries where minorities (Black, Asian, Middle Eastern, East Asian, European) earn more than natives. This doesn't mean it's some kind of racial nirvana or that prejudice, racial tension (and notably casual racism, inverse racism and subconscious bias) doesn't exist in general culture - but it has got a better record than most, bucking the painful recent history.

UK's first Black mayor 1902, London's first Black mayor 1913, UK's first ethnic Jewish Prime Minister in 1868, and first Asian MP in 1892. History to be proud of (though the progroms and riots not so much).































Also 'White flight' a phenomenon seen in the States is entirely different in the UK. London periodically goes through 'White flight' (read: middle class), where people who have worked themselves up sell their exorbitantly priced London property for a much bigger place further afield. Witness how the Cockney accent has migrated to Essex, Kent and West of London (now called Estuary English), displacing their native accents as working class Cockneys sold on and moved in. What we're seeing today is the same pattern - the working classes reach middle class and sell on - but whose children will return back to the city lights after uni seeking employment and the wild life, and who will later follow their parents footsteps out after they've made it.

The current situation of 'White flight' is of course tendered by the same 'Jewish flight (who left the deprivation of the East End for the leafier burbs of Golders Green, and who have now sold out to the new Japanese community setting up there)', 'Asian flight' (Hindus and Sikhs are uncannily following on the heels of the Jewish community who they historically lived alongside), and 'Caribbean flight' (whose numbers have collapsed from a high of 700,000 in the SE region during the 1990s to a fraction of that today thanks to migration away from the city, anglicisation - such as identifying as 'Black British' on the census rather than 'Black Caribbean', and such high levels of intermarriage they're considered an endangered community despite their numbers). This is why the numbers of immigrants in the centre is rising sharply (read: the international elite buying up the millionaire homes), while offset by sharp rises of White migration into the former inner city ring that during the 1980s were poor immigrant communities, and the suburbs getting an even flow from both non native and native.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also don't forget either 'mixed race' is now the fastest growing ethnicity due to the high levels of intermarriage among British minorities -as mentioned before over 50 percent of Caribbeans, Europeans and East Asians, 30-40% among Africans despite the majority having newly arrived, and a third of South Asian relationships.


This is the future look of many of those communities with time, provided the intermarrying continues (not barred by centuries of legislation as in the US) and the majority of White British aren't struck down by an invasive disease (like smallpox or measles did to the New World). Their DNA may trace back to India, but outwardly they are so interbred they have the same genetic diversity as any native Briton; the Romany Gypsies:











Likewise from the other direction, this is what the far more recent colonial British community in India looks like today (now grown to over a million), complete with British names still, the English language as their first, the Christian religion and often British dress on occasion( even at the start one third of British soldiers took Indian wives during the Raj):

















Political family:

MPs Denise, Barry, and Derek O' Brien of the BJP Party:










'Traditional dress' comes out at weddings, instead of the red and gold sari and modern Nehru suit:






























Phew, sorry for the essay, just my 2 pennies.


----------



## JimB

SomeKindOfBug said:


> But that _is _the essence of old London.
> 
> During the reign of Henry VIII, London was described as the world's centre of fashion. During Elizabeth's reign, London had 1/6th of the world's immigrants - meaning of all the people during that time that moved from one part of the world to another, 15% moved to London.
> 
> In the eighteenth century, London was the world's largest manufacturer of books in a language other than English, with enormous printers all along the south bank of the Thames. There were embroiderers from France, weavers from the Netherlands. Silk merchants from the far east, dyers from the low countries, gun-makers from Italy and Turkey. There was more opium being imported to London than any other city, and there were more languages spoken within its boundaries than at any other point in history - and that's true even to this day.
> 
> Even the name, London, was coined by a foreigner. It's history is one of multiculturalism and immigration. It's the world's melting pot, and whatever sense of 'old London' people have simply isn't a fair reflection on the city itself. There has never been a point in its entire history, stretching back 2000 years, where there weren't immigrants dominating the landscape. It's the best thing about London. It's what every city on Earth will be like in a couple of hundred years.
> 
> People talk about there being some huge change in the ethnic composition of the city in ...what? The last twenty years? But they weren't around for the Viking invasions, or the subsequent Danish settlements in the eighth century. Or the Swedes in the ninth. Or the Irish in the thirteenth. Or the huguenots in the sixteenth. The european jews in the seventeenth. The chinese in the late-nineteenth and early-twentieth. Or the west africans and caribbeans in the 1950s and 60s. There isn't a ten year period in the last two thousand years when London hasn't been infused with a new culture or a new set of immigrants. People talk of change as though it's something that happens _to _London, when in fact London itself _is _change, and always will be.


Come on..........you don't need to possess the observation skills of Sherlock Holmes to notice that what we are experiencing today is far beyond anything that London has experienced before (at least, since our island was last invaded in the 11th century) in terms of the ratio of native Brits to foreign born residents. There was no hyperbole in my earlier statement that one in two conversations that I now overhear around and about in London are in a foreign language. And no, I don't hang around tourist traps! For all the previous waves of immigration, things were nothing like this ten years ago. Nor a hundred years ago. Nor two hundred. Nor five hundred.

I welcome change. I love that our city is so multicultural. But there is and has always been a definable British character that prevails in our city and threads it all together. I just hope that we are careful not to relegate it to the role of bit part player.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^read my posts, waves of immigration followed by waves of anglicisation. The nearest London had to today's multicultural make-up was of course Roman times, and much less known medieval times when well over a third hailed from abroad. But of course they intermarried away. The last great anglicisation 'wave' was very recent, as late as the 1940s Londoners identified themselves as over 90% 'native' (though their surnames would say otherwise). Noone knows what will happen in today's never ending wave, but unless 80% of native Brits move away or die off, it's very likely we'll see a mixed race future (and increasingly diluted with every generation in terms of ethnic look and culture). For London though, this may not be the case as people move out rather than stay, and the new constantly replace the old - the city may well become a propagator of renewed ethnicity for years and years to come.

I also do see British culture being strong still, especially with the high adoption of it by the second generation onwards, in language, education, traditions, cuisine, sport, cultural idioms etc. Contrast the record for France's second generation minorities by the 1990s (that adopted enforced 'melting pot' assimilation), of whom only 30% said they 'felt French', with their British counterparts (who at the time had adopted a laissez-faire 'multiculturalism' that failed), of whom 80%, like it or not 'felt British'. (So laissex faire was it then that this rate has actually fallen today, with the rise of anti-immigration politics and increasingly expected 'Britishness' in the media).

The old British stance actually stemmed from postwar policy - pretty racist in fact- whereby the minorities were housed separately in poor areas in a hope they'd develop separately, with freedom of religion, language and dress. Noone had to swear to a flag, wear Lindy Bop dresses or even learn English. The result within a generation was a complete opposite -a big mixing with the traditional working class. To the acclaim of both communities Britain (at least southern England) managed to buck the loss of culture enforced by assimilation, and the divisive forces promoted by multiculturalism, despite the riots, the far right parties and the initial poverty. Lesson of the day was: new communities are far more likely to warm to the native culture if theyre not forced to. And if not them, their kids will.


----------



## SE9

Foreign-born is such an ambiguous term. The Mayor of London, the Queen's husband, the UKIP leader's wife (and so on) are foreign-born.

73% of London's population are British citizens. 88% EU citizens.


----------



## inno4321

Bligh said:


> Am I the only one who cracked up when reading this!? :lol:
> 
> Not because of the content but because of the grammar. "especially Islamic" got my laughing.
> 
> Atleast his English is 1000times better than my Korean!
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I believe that it's a minority of people who are worried about immigration. London is the most multi-cultured place on earth and I think this is a truly positive thing.


^^
actually I think Londoner very open mind for foreigners who can not speaking english well.
English inability is an object of ridicule? If someone Mockery your inability korean then what you feel? you so rudeness 
if you support multi-cultured, then you should don't MOCKERY other people who don't speaking english very well like ME. UNDERSTAND?

Also Fortunately I can live well without ENGLISH.
Because Most Information Technology product, car, ship, semi conductor, smartphone, robot came from FAR EAST ASIA.
In Seoul everything changed with speed of light. So i have no time to learn english :lol:



SE9 said:


> London is a city established by southern Europeans, becoming an important port for international trade through the ages, once capital of a world-encompassing empire, now an international centre of finance, culture, media and so on.
> 
> It's an international city by nature, with its dynamism, diversity, cohesiveness and cosmopolitanism being amongst its greatest strengths. The few that insist otherwise would be wise to rethink their prejudice. If one has a personal preference for homogeneity then that's fine, however don't use it as the basis for ill-thought criticism of London's cosmopolitan nature.
> 
> The appropriate place for this discussion is The Demographics Thread in the London forum.


^^
Ok I respect your opinions.
I am foreigner So i have no right to speak your city's future.
I admit it. 
actually this argue begin from ME. So I don't want to this thread cover up with endless topic.


----------



## JamieUK

I like the industrial looking buildings that get converted.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Omg I can't even read this thread anymore.


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> I like the industrial looking buildings that get converted.


This year is the 150th anniversary of the German Gymnasium's opening. Good timing for its restoration, albeit for a very different purpose (consuming calories rather than burning them :lol.


----------



## Tellvis

ThatOneGuy said:


> Omg I can't even read this thread anymore.


I know what you mean, I come onto this thread to view London Projects, I hate it when it degenerates into inane off topic discussions.....when these discussions start its like trying to stop a container ship!
FFS will you all take this debate to another thread!!!!!!


----------



## LDN N7

SE9 said:


> *German Gymnasium* | King's Cross N1C
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188
> 
> Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/german-gymnasium
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 26 St Pancras Road, London N1C
> 
> Developer: D&D
> 
> Use: brasserie, bar and restaurant
> 
> Currently under redevelopment, the German Gymnasium will open this year as a restaurant complex operated by D&D London:




Does anyone know the history of this place? Why's it called the German Gymnasium?


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Does anyone know the history of this place? Why's it called the German Gymnasium?



http://www.kingscross.co.uk/german-gymnasium



> Designed by Edward Gruning, the German Gymnasium was the first purpose-built gymnasium in England and was influential in the development of athletics in Britain. It was built in 1864-65 for the German Gymnastics Society. This sporting association established in London in 1861 by Ernst Ravenstein.


----------



## Bligh

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> actually I think Londoner very open mind for foreigners who can not speaking english well.
> English inability is an object of ridicule? If someone Mockery your inability korean then what you feel? you so rudeness
> if you support multi-cultured, then you should don't MOCKERY other people who don't speaking english very well like ME. UNDERSTAND?
> 
> Also Fortunately I can live well without ENGLISH.
> Because Most Information Technology product, car, ship, semi conductor, smartphone, robot came from FAR EAST ASIA.
> In Seoul everything changed with speed of light. So i have no time to learn english :lol:


Sorry my friend, I think you mis-read what I meant. I was joking. I wasn't mocking mate. 

I adore different cultures - especially in London. My own ancestry is mixed Irish, Italian, and Jewish. My girlfriend is half Black Jamaican half British. 


However, English is certainly still the business language of the world. For example; Samsung is written in the Roman Alphabet for a reason... :cheers:


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

LDN N7 said:


> Does anyone know the history of this place? Why's it called the German Gymnasium?


And confusingly it's not the German understanding of 'Gymnasium' which is a type of secondary school establishment ... 

Aside, a great building I'd never heard of, and very glad it's being redeveloped.


----------



## potto

Yes it was, it was for sport. The social movement that built the German Gymnasium (exercise and fitness for all, not just the wealthy) that linked up movements in several European countries was the pre-cursor to the Modern Olympics so it was quite fitting that the Javelin trains left from the platform across the road from here for the 2012 games!


----------



## SE9

It should be completed by Easter.


----------



## SE9

*London's derelict tube tunnels reimagined as a pedestrian and cycle network*
Dezeen
5 February 2015








> *Architecture firm Gensler wants to repurpose London's abandoned tube tunnels to create a subterranean network of pathways that generate electricity as people walk and cycle through them.*
> 
> The proposal – named the London Underline, in a kind of mash-up between the London Underground rail network and New York's popular High Line park – suggests that the city's disused tunnels could provide the answer to overcrowding on other transport routes.
> 
> London's underground network includes a number of old stations and tunnels that have been retired from service and now sit empty. These neglected spaces could offer cycleways that are safer and less crowded than the roads, but could also host to pop-up shops, cafes and cultural offerings for pedestrians, says Gensler.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Universities’ battle for students sparks race for London campuses*
Property Week
6 February 2015​


> *London has seen a surge of universities taking office space in the centre of the city over the past three years, as higher education providers seek to gain an edge in an increasingly fierce battle for students.*
> 
> New research from Savills, published this week, has found that universities have taken 597,569 sq ft of office space in central London since 2012. The upsurge follows government reforms to higher education that have introduced higher fees and greater market competition.
> 
> Savills said the upsurge was mainly driven by universities from outside London, with the number of regional universities taking space in central London in the six years to 2014 rising 40 times compared to the previous six-year period.
> 
> Regional universities are opening campuses in London in order to increase their appeal to international students, Savills said, with the largest deal so far Liverpool University’s acquisition of 73,746 sq ft at 33 Finsbury Square in the City last year. The university also took 85,400 sq ft on a 16-year lease at nearby 26 Finsbury Square.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($13bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400

*Sting's new London pad is converted Coal Station*
Bloomberg Business | 6 February 2015


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










This week at 52-54 Lime Street, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36

At the base of the now externally complete 20 Fenchurch Street. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Site preparation ongoing at the Bank Street site. Photos by Mr Cladding:


10 Park Place , Site prep by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


1 Bank Street (site prep) by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


One Bank Street (site prep) by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

So abstract, I love it.


----------



## Bligh

That Underground Cycle plan is a great idea! Love it! 

I can't wait to see the Lime Street Tower rise! When will we start seeing a core?


----------



## Stravinsky

^^

Actually, I guess conventional, segregated, bike lanes fare much better than underground ones in terms of attractiveness, safety, capacity, accessibility, return on investment, and reviews.


----------



## SE9

*Helix London* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548133

Official website: http://www.essentialliving.uk.com/developments/helix/


Project facts


Address: 2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 127m and 108m

Floors: 35 and 29










Today at the Helix site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Quill* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873822

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40-46 Weston Street, London SE1

Developer: Bilford

Architect: SPPARC Architecture

Height: 109m

Floors: 31

A planning application for The Quill, to include 119 residential units, has been submitted for approval. The plans can be viewed here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *London's derelict tube tunnels reimagined as a pedestrian and cycle network*
> Dezeen
> 5 February 2015


Awesome project :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *The Quill* | Southwark SE1


Oh man that's epic


----------



## GB1

Is the quill going to be built on an empty plot or is there demolition of existing buildings involved ?.


----------



## SE9

Click on the linked planning application and check the demolition plan.


----------



## JamieUK

I love the spikes at the top of that, I really really hope it gets built.


----------



## RoosterCg

SE9 said:


> *London's derelict tube tunnels reimagined as a pedestrian and cycle network*
> ​


Good idea but impracticable...they would simply become a magnet for crime.

And would lone female cyclists really want to venture in them?


----------



## SE9

tosic said:


> How does london compare to other European cities like Paris in terms of building work and investment?


*Cushman & Wakefield* | Cities by cross-border investment volume


----------



## tosic

SE9 said:


> *Cushman & Wakefield* | Cities by cross-border investment volume



Thanks for that! London really is an impressive beast !


----------



## hugh

Vieil Flaneur, at 60, I'm a relative junior, but I remember London from the 60s on. Absolutely concur, the city's never looked better than now.


----------



## SE9

tosic said:


> Thanks for that! London really is an impressive beast !


No problem. 

The CTBUH database is useful for comparing different cities, with respect to highrises: http://skyscrapercenter.com/interactive-data


----------



## SE9

*The Construction Index:* Council plans conversion of Royal London Hospital


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.4bn)

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²



















Today at Nova Victoria, photos by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2

Developer: Stanhope

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Height: 101m

Floors: 24

*The construction of One Angel Court, London*
Synchro Software | February 2015


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Dock reclamation at the Bank Street site, viewed from One Canada Square. Photos by gegloma01:


----------



## SE9

*351 Caledonian Road* | Islington N1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://351callyroad.co.uk/


Project facts


351 Caledonian Road, London N1

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Jestico+Whiles

Homes: 156

Plans for 351 Caledonian Road have been approved by Islington Council:

- *Building Design:* Jestico & Whiles housing OK'd

- *Horticulture Week:* London housing estate to feature 2,500 new trees and shrubs

- *Building Construction:* Jestico + Whiles secures planning for flagship sustainable housing scheme on Caledonian Road


----------



## RegentHouse

SomeKindOfBug said:


> London has almost the exact same population as New York, but is almost exactly twice the size in land area. London could absorb another 10 million people before things got really dicey. It has a lot of capacity for population density. This isn't Lahore. Or Karachi. Infrastructure is something the UK does extremely well and London is a fine example.
> 
> At no point in London do you ever feel the same kind of sardine-can mentality that you do in, say, Seoul or Tokyo. It's relatively spacious, and certainly not buckling under the pressure of an extra few million people. There's a whole lot of sky to expand into.


Without counting all the engineering spectacles from the Victorian and Edwardian eras, the UK's infrastructure is alright, but nothing special. When Blair and Brown were in power, things got pretty awful.

Also, have you ever seen Tokyo apart from a train station during rush hour? It gets crowded as cities tend to do, and I've certainly experienced sardine-can conditions in London. Tokyo's density is actually lower than you think, usually compared to around that of Brooklyn.


----------



## SE9

RegentHouse said:


> Without counting all the engineering spectacles from the Victorian and Edwardian eras, the UK's infrastructure is alright, but nothing special. When Blair and Brown were in power, things got pretty awful.


Those years saw the introduction of the Oyster Card, the introduction of the London Overground, the introduction of the London Cycle Hire, the introduction of Tramlink, the approval/start of Crossrail, the approval/start of the Thameslink Programme, the third stage extension of the DLR, Heathrow Terminal 5, the introduction of HS1 and so on. 

Things certainly improved here during that period, compared to the preceding years.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m and 67m

Floors: 51 and 17










First crane up at Principal Place, photo by potto:


----------



## Bligh

A few days late but that's great news in regards to The Quill!


----------



## PortoNuts

Still amazed by how elegant Principal Place is.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










The Newfoundland site viewed from West India Avenue. Photos by chest:


----------



## RegentHouse

SE9 said:


> Those years saw the introduction of the Oyster Card, the introduction of the London Overground, the introduction of the London Cycle Hire, the introduction of Tramlink, the approval/start of Crossrail, the approval/start of the Thameslink Programme, the third stage extension of the DLR, Heathrow Terminal 5, the introduction of HS1 and so on.
> 
> Things certainly improved here during that period, compared to the preceding years.


Most of the aforementioned projects were already in the works during the late-Thatcher and Major administrations. Approval and subsequent execution by socialists has been a trainwreck (no pun intended) with little in common to the original visions.


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Riiiiiiight....

Can we leave politics to the appropriate threads in other parts of SSC, please.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

RegentHouse said:


> Most of the aforementioned projects were already in the works during the late-Thatcher and Major administrations. Approval and subsequent execution by socialists has been a trainwreck (no pun intended) with little in common to the original visions.


There are very few real socialists left in British politics, and Blair certainly wasn't one of them. Not sure where this idea originates from.

On topic, I'm still not convinced by Newfoundland; it seems to disrupt the rising character of the Canary Wharf cluster, and feels to me as it if would be better placed _behind_ One Canada Square (although I don't know how feasible that would be).


----------



## JimB

MasterOfHisOwnDomain said:


> There are very few real socialists left in British politics, and Blair certainly wasn't one of them. Not sure where this idea originates from.
> 
> On topic, I'm still not convinced by Newfoundland; it seems to disrupt the rising character of the Canary Wharf cluster, and feels to me as it if would be better placed _behind_ One Canada Square (although I don't know how feasible that would be).


I'd agree that, in that render, Newfoundland is disruptive.

But, at the risk of stating the obvious, that render is a two dimensional representation. In reality, there is no absolute "behind" Canada Square. Newfoundland will be behind, in front of or to one or other side of Canada Square depending on where it is viewed from.

It'll be a great addition to the growing Canary Wharf cluster, IMO, and any negative visual impact that it might initially have from some angles will hopefully be diminished - if not altogether eliminated - as the cluster grows.


----------



## SE9

*83 Barchester Street* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: N/A

Planning application: Tower Hamlets PA/14/02607


Project facts


Address: 83 Barchester Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Metropolitan Workshop

Homes: 115

Plans for 83 Barchester Street have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council:

- *e-architect:* Barchester Street Housing in Poplar

- *Building Design:* Metropolitan Workshop's East End tonic

- *Architects Journal:* Metropolitan Workshop wins go-ahead for 115 homes in East End


----------



## SE9

The Olympic Stadium is actually closer to West Ham's original homes (and closer to the West Ham neighbourhood) than the Boleyn Ground. True it won't be nestled in the Upton Park neighbourhood, but being so made expansion difficult.

The greatest pity for West Ham in my opinion is the distance between the stands and the pitch. But as a South Londoner, their pities make me smile :wink2:


----------



## Ni3lS

True, expansion would have been a problem there. I was there once, back in 2008. I loved how the stadium was in the middle of a neighborhood, you don't see that too often anymore. Home games of Arsenal were also fantastic, just the walk towards the stadium before the game! That's what most of the football culture is about  For my club I walk across several industrial lots and a highway underpass, it's lame!


----------



## I(L)WTC

The structure of US embassy looks weak ...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> But as a South Londoner, their pities make me smile :wink2:


googles SE9... hmmm... Charlton?


----------



## RegentHouse

AUTOTHRILL said:


> just struck me- the different coloured bricks reminds me of the kind of thing youd see build in minecraft, if anyones familiar with it.


Yes, and it looks just as cheap and nasty.



I(L)WTC said:


> The structure of US embassy looks weak ...


I agree! Our (as an American) embassy architecture should evoke the imposition of power in foreign countries, but this looks like a world's fair pavilion for some Scandinavian country.


----------



## JimB

I(L)WTC said:


> The structure of US embassy looks weak ...


:lol:

Have you seen the size of that core????


----------



## LDN N7

RegentHouse said:


> I agree! Our (as an American) embassy architecture should evoke the imposition of power in foreign countries, but this looks like a world's fair pavilion for some Scandinavian country.



I don't think it is finished yet.


----------



## ahehe_96

del


----------



## SE9

*Peel Centre* | Colindale NW9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799757

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Peel Centre, Peel Drive, London NW9

Developer: Redrow London

Architect: FCB Studios and Studio Egret West

Homes: 2,900

Commercial space: 10,000m²

A planning application for Peel Centre has been submitted for approval. The plans can be viewed here.


----------



## Bligh

Whitechapel Square looks quite delicious...


----------



## SE9

*Alto* | Wembley Park HA0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450

Official website: http://yourwembleypark.com/


Project facts


Address: Plot NW06, North West Lands, Wembley HA0

Developer: Quintain

Architect: Flanagan Lawrence

Floors: 19

Homes: 370

Commercial space: 693m²

Plans for Alto have been approved by Brent Council:

- *Costar:* Quintain gains Wembley resi consent

- *Building:* Quintain wins planning for latest Wembley tower

- *Construction Enquirer:* Quintain gets go-ahead for latest Wembley tower


----------



## RegentHouse

LDN N7 said:


> I don't think it is finished yet.


Well, I was referring to the render. The way the poster said it sounded like he meant the final product, because I don't know of any building under construction looking stronger when its a steel frame.


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Terry Farrell and Partners, Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Site area: 15 acres



















Update courtesy of the Ballymore Group:


View on to Embassy Gardens from Post Office Way by ballymore_group, on Flickr


Blocks E and F Ambassador Building by ballymore_group, on Flickr


Block D and C in Capital Building by ballymore_group, on Flickr


Over looking Block D Ambassador Building and Capital Building construction by ballymore_group, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

Embassy Gardens is a bit too massive for my liking. Shades of commie block or 60's housing estate, even if it is brick rather than bare concrete and of a better overall design.


----------



## lafreak84

There's no such thing as too massive, there are only bad architects. Embassy Gardens are fine, we need more massive and less tiny.


----------



## JimB

lafreak84 said:


> *There's no such thing as too massive*, there are only bad architects. Embassy Gardens are fine, we need more massive and less tiny.


Of course there is no absolute definition of "too massive". But that doesn't mean that the idea of it cannot exist.

It's an entirely subjective judgement. You think Embassy Gardens is "fine". I don't. Neither of us is more right or wrong than the other.

:cheers:


----------



## onerob

I think Embassy Gardens uses a lot of ugly proportions.


----------



## SE9

It won't look so large, relatively speaking, once its neighbours spring-up.


----------



## towerpower123

Leamouth South is a really great project!!! Good scale and street interaction.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> It won't look so large, relatively speaking, once its neighbours spring-up.


And when the scaffolding comes down. There's a lot to be said for clean lines and geometric symmetry. The renders of these buildings look lean and tight.


----------



## SE9

I'll certainly be around with my camera when it's complete.


----------



## SE9

Strong real estate investment in London continued through 2014:


Global Market Perspective 2015
*Jones Lang LaSalle (Chicago)* | *2015*










*Report:* Global Market Perspective 2015 










​


----------



## SE9

*East London councils meet to discuss devolution plan*
BBC News
13 February 2015​


> *Nine councils in east London have met to set out their plan for regional devolution.*
> 
> Leaders from the borough councils discussed their ideas and started developing a business plan to show how they could take control from central government in key areas.
> 
> The boroughs taking part represent 2.5m residents in the capital.
> 
> The government said London boroughs had "greater control" than other places, but it was "open to discussions".
> 
> Directly elected mayors and leaders from Barking and Dagenham, Enfield, Greenwich, Hackney, Havering, Newham, Redbridge, Tower Hamlets and Waltham Forest met at the conference.
> 
> The group said the current system of government, involving the Mayor of London and London Assembly, had an "important strategic role" but did not take into account the "distinct characteristics" of the east region.
> 
> During the conference, held in Newham, issues including housing, employment and social care were discussed as well as the ambitions of the potential partnership.
> 
> Sir Robin Wales, Mayor of Newham said: "The Scottish referendum has reignited the debate about the unfinished business of devolution for England's cities and regions.
> 
> "It is important that London boroughs, with their distinct and different characteristics, make a major contribution to this debate."
> 
> But a spokesman for the government's Department for Communities and Local Government said: "London boroughs already have greater control over their finances through measures such as Business Rates Retention, and greater planning powers for the Mayor.


----------



## SE9

*London construction industry forecast to grow 5.3% in 2015*
bdaily
February 2015​


> *After steady growth in 2014, London’s construction industry is forecast to grow 5.3% in 2015 with and a number of major schemes in the pipeline.*
> 
> The recent report from Barbour ABI was outlined by Lead Economist Michael Dall to an audience at UBM’s new £61 million global headquarters, epitomizing the strength of commercial construction in the capital.
> 
> Summarizing the report, construction output was on the increase in 2014, with London leading all regions with £28 billion, 23% of the UK total and contracts awarded in London also increasing by over 10 per cent year on year.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*ABP London* | Royal Albert Dock E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770595

Official website: http://abp-london.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Advanced Business Park

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £1 billion ($1.5bn)

Floorspace: 450,000m²

Site area: 35 acres

China's largest private investment fund, China Minsheng Investment, has announced that it will invest £1 billion ($1.5bn) in the ABP London development:

- *HITC:* China firm invests $1.5bn in new London financial district

- *Forbes:* Chinese PE firm to lead $1.5B London real estate project

- *Financial Times:* China Minsheng fund takes on London docks project


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










This weekend at the 52 Lime Street site, photos by stevekeiretsu:


52 Lime St worksite by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


30 St Mary Axe from Lime St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*10 Fenchurch Avenue* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590728

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 10 Fenchurch Avenue, London EC3

Developer: CORE

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 14

Floorspace: 63,000 m²










Demolition progress at 10 Fenchurch Avenue, making way for the above development. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


10 Fenchurch Avenue demo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*11-19 Monument Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474129

Official website: http://www.11-19monumentstreet.com/


Project facts


Address: 11-19 Monument Street, London EC3

Developer: Skanska

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Office space: 7,896m²










The core of 11-19 Monument has reached full height. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


11-19 Monument St u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

such beauty London tears down for such ugliness... 



Core Rising said:


>


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 5 Broadgate, London EC2

Developer: British Land

Architect: Make Architects

UBS London headquarters

Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²










5 Broadgate viewed from the Leadenhall Building, photo by iamwill:


----------



## SE9

*190 Strand* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743102

Official website: http://www.190strand.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 190 Strand, London WC2

Developer: St Edward

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 206



















Construction progress at 190 Strand, photos by stevekeiretsu:


190 Strand u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


190 Strand u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Taberner House* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724314

Official website: http://tabernerhouse.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 32

Homes: 420










Demolition progress at the old Taberner House, making way for the above development. Photo by Develop Croydon:


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The rising core of the Novotel hotel, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Westferry Printworks* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800044

Official website: http://westferryprintworks.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 235 Westferry Road, London E14

Developer: Northern and Shell

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 800

A new project for the Isle of Dogs, south of Canary Wharf. Planning application to be submitted imminently:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Estate* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800102

Official website: http://whitechapel-estate.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Whitechapel Estate, London E1

Developer: Londonewcastle

Architect: PLP Architects and Adjaye Associates

Homes: 400

Another new project for Whitechapel. Planning application expected soon:



















Block E:


----------



## SE9

*Blossom Street* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727385

Official website: http://www.blossomstreet-e1.com/


Project facts


Address: Blossom Street, London E1

Developer: British Land

Architect: AHMM

Cost: £300 million ($465m)

Office space: 32,000m²

Retail units: 13

Homes: 40

A series of before and after shots of the Blossom Street development have been released by British Land:

View from Elder Street looking north towards Loom Court and Bishopsgate Goodsyard




















24 Elder Street











20 Elder Street











Fleur De Lis Street











Blossom Street











19-13 Norton Folgate




















5 Folgate Street











Rear of 16-19 Norton Folgate











Water Poet pub and 16-17 Blossom Street











Blossom Street warehouses











16-17 Blossom Street from proposed Blossom Yard











Nicholls and Clarke Yard, the refurbished 1887 warehouse and retained 1927 warehouse facade











2-4 Elder Street and 161 Commercial Street











Shoreditch High Street towards Fleur De Lis Passage











19-18 Norton Folgate with new pedestrain entrance through to Blossom Yard











Larger renders of the completed development:


----------



## JamieUK

I love that building that says blossom on it and the other similar buildings very pretty.
Thx SE9 your the main reason I come to these forums.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Really nice revitalization without taking away character.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

of particular interest is the way mock georgian is being demolished for a more refined, contemporary mock georgian. timeless, and shows architecture in London both progressing through this refinement, but perhaps regressing through continuing to imitate a classic style. just food for thought.


----------



## LDN N7

AUTOTHRILL said:


> of particular interest is the way mock georgian is being demolished for a more refined, contemporary mock georgian. timeless, and shows architecture in London both progressing through this refinement, but perhaps regressing through continuing to imitate a classic style. just food for thought.



Sorry what?


----------



## Stravinsky

What is 10 Fenchurch Avenue replacing?


----------



## Bligh

Novotel in Canary Wharf is progressing stupidly fast! 

All those developments in Shoreditch are just gorgeous, I love them. To me personally, that's such an important part of London and these developments are just helping the area. 

Great stuff SE9.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *10 Fenchurch Avenue* | City of London EC3


The top of this design sort of reminds me of 'The Cube' building in Birmingham. :cheers:


----------



## LDN N7

Stravinsky said:


> What is 10 Fenchurch Avenue replacing?


Something tells me you already know.. but you would like it posted in here again so that you can take pleasure in deriding London and its planning processes. But if you must know, it is these few buildings.. the only real loss is the facade of the portland stone building.. the rest, good riddance. 



Core Rising said:


> DPP_0007 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0006 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0004 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0008 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

It is a shame that this building is being lost, I wish it was 125 Fenchurch Street being demolished for this new office building. Does anyone know if there is anything planned for 125 Fenchurch? .


----------



## SE9

*Lipton Rogers and Axa close in on Pinnacle deal*
Property Week
16 February 2015​


> *Developer Lipton Rogers and fund manager Axa are closing in on a deal to takeover the development of the stalled Pinnacle tower in London.*
> 
> Lipton Rogers, alongside a consortium of investors led by French fund manager Axa Real Estate, have been talks to buy the Pinnacle tower since late last year, with a deal initially expected before Christmas.
> 
> Following protracted negotiations a deal is now expected to be struck in the next two weeks.
> 
> The Axa consortium – understood to comprise around four overseas pension funds - has entered a bid of around £220m to buy the site on 22-24 Bishopsgate in the City of London. HSH Nordbank, which issued the £145m loan to fund the £210m purchase of the site in 2007, will be repaid as part of the deal.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










The structure of Europe's largest pillar-free ballroom is now complete. Photo by FairhurstGGA:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

LDN N7 said:


> Sorry what?


as part of the blossom street development, a mock georgian block is being replaced by a better mock georgian block, just think about what that means/ shows


----------



## LDN N7

AUTOTHRILL said:


> as part of the blossom street development, a mock georgian block is being replaced by a better mock georgian block, just think about what that means/ shows



That we can build better buildings in the same style?


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

or that we are still building imitation architecture. as i say, can be seen as progress or the opposite. as it goes i do like the project


----------



## LDN N7

I don't really see a problem with imitation architecture. Half the time people moan that something with period features is being removed.. so for it to be modernised in a better way and to keep the style should be praised.

Georgian is native to the UK anyway, so.. its in perfect keeping. The inside and the operation of the buildings will be the vastly different parts.. I imagine that the new one will be far more spacious and energy efficient than the one previous.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

all this users in this thread are sure currently here to be the first who will post a possible historic moment ... if not something strange happens *cough, cough*


----------



## erbse

_^ Do you feel... the magic?_



AUTOTHRILL said:


> or that we are still building imitation architecture. as i say, can be seen as progress or the opposite. as it goes i do like the project


But "imitation architecture" is what's done with modernist buildings, too. It's the same same stuff since decades, since Bauhaus and others went through. If imitation of classical styles works fine, it should be done. *Here are loads of very good examples of new classical buildings* (and some mediocre or cruel ones as well). Architecture isn't about (re)inventing something or creating "public art" all the time, it's about creating quality places for people.


----------



## SE9

*First trials of driverless vehicles get underway*
Royal Greenwich
February 2015








> *Government ministers today launched the start of driverless car trials in Royal Greenwich.*
> 
> The Royal Borough of Greenwich is the location and the local authority partner in the GATEway trials (Greenwich Automated Transport Environment project) - one of three projects chosen by the Government to deliver demonstrations of automated vehicles in urban environments.
> 
> *UK's first fully driverless cars *
> 
> The GATEway project includes the testing of a fully driverless vehicle named the Meridian Shuttle, which will be evaluated in various scenarios over the next two years. This morning it took its inaugural journey at Greenwich Peninsula.
> 
> Over the next two years the GATEway project will:
> 
> 
> Demonstrate automated transport systems in a range of environments
> 
> Explore the legal and technical changes required before automated vehicles are introduced
> 
> Explore the reactions of pedestrians, drivers and other road users to automated vehicles
> 
> Royal Greenwich is the ideal location for the trials to explore how driverless vehicles might work in an urban setting. The Royal Borough of Greenwich will be examining all aspects of the trials – from potential impacts on road layout, car park positions and legislation to looking at how the vehicles could bring significant benefits in regard to road safety and air quality.
> 
> *Greenwich "proud to be at the forefront of technology"*
> 
> Councillor Denise Hyland, Leader of the Royal Borough of Greenwich said: "It's thrilling to see these trials get underway in Greenwich, really cementing the area's reputation as a place of innovation and advancing new technology. Greenwich Peninsula provides the ideal location for us to explore what this technology can offer people and how it will eventually be implemented in the real world.
> 
> "We're proud here in Greenwich to be at the forefront of developing this technology. We offer the ideal setting for these trials: an expanding population, a complex urban environment and a variety of existing and expanding transport links, which will really tell us what we need to know about putting driverless vehicles into an urban setting."


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










The Sky Gardens site snapped from a passing train by stevekeiretsu:


Vauxhall Skygardens site by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

GB1 said:


> It is a shame that this building is being lost, I wish it was 125 Fenchurch Street being demolished for this new office building. Does anyone know if there is anything planned for 125 Fenchurch? .


Yeah I agree. Maybe a skinny-scraper for 125 Fenchurch? :lol:


----------



## LDN N7

SE9 said:


> *Lipton Rogers and Axa close in on Pinnacle deal*
> Property Week
> 16 February 2015​



This tower is so frustrating. I don't pay any attention to it anymore until it starts to rise.


----------



## DarJoLe

GB1 said:


> It is a shame that this building is being lost, I wish it was 125 Fenchurch Street being demolished for this new office building. Does anyone know if there is anything planned for 125 Fenchurch? .


----------



## GB1

^^^^ Is this in planning ?.


----------



## Core Rising

GB1 said:


> ^^^^ Is this in planning ?.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737498


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres



















Increasing amount of machinery on-site at Wood Wharf. Photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










The Dollar Bay site, photo by Mr Cladding:


Dollar Bay (site prep) by Rukuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition progress update (courtesy of One Construction) with construction of One Nine Elms to follow:


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360

Timelapse of construction from early December to early January:


----------



## pakboy

SE9 said:


> *Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574
> 
> Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16
> 
> Developer: HUB Residential
> 
> Architect: CZWG Architects
> 
> Floors: 24 and 23
> 
> Homes: 360
> 
> Timelapse of construction from early December to early January:


How convenient of artist to make a terraced building under rain.


----------



## Bligh

hmmm.. I'm not sold on Hoola. I think it's too fat looking...


----------



## JimB

pakboy said:


> How convenient of artist to make a terraced building under rain.


Eh?

What a bizarre comment!

What's "convenient" about it?


----------



## RoosterCg

Record 24hr basement concrete pour has just taken place for Blackfriars tower:










http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/02/17/laing-orourke-in-record-concrete-pour/

..so we'll finally start to see this rise.


----------



## Stravinsky

LDN N7 said:


> Something tells me you already know.. but you would like it posted in here again so that you can take pleasure in deriding London and its planning processes. But if you must know, it is these few buildings.. the only real loss is the facade of the portland stone building.. the rest, good riddance.


I didn't, but I'm not against it, I do support it.

In the long run, in a world where cities will increasingly compete with each other, those who preserve their historic buildings are going to be worth much more.


----------



## Bligh

RoosterCg said:


> Record 24hr basement concrete pour has just taken place for Blackfriars tower:
> 
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/02/17/laing-orourke-in-record-concrete-pour/
> 
> ..so we'll finally start to see this rise.


Brilliant news! I can't wait to see this one rise:banana:


----------



## LDN N7

Stravinsky said:


> I didn't, but I'm not against it, I do support it.
> 
> In the long run, in a world where cities will increasingly compete with each other, those who preserve their historic buildings are going to be worth much more.



Perhaps from a sentimental value.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Stravinsky said:


> I didn't, but I'm not against it, I do support it.
> 
> In the long run, in a world where cities will increasingly compete with each other, those who preserve their historic buildings are going to be worth much more.


When you say 'worth much more', what metric are you talking about? Economic output? Tourism? Some kind of vague, undefined sense of value?


----------



## bbcwallander

Stravinsky said:


> I didn't, but I'm not against it, I do support it.
> 
> In the long run, in a world where cities will increasingly compete with each other, those who preserve their historic buildings are going to be worth much more.


yawn


----------



## GB1

Can anyone help me out with a on-line map, that clearly defines neighbourhood's/districts of the boroughs of K&C, city of Westminister and Camden please ?.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> hmmm.. I'm not sold on Hoola. I think it's too fat looking...


It's a pretty random project but its location will make it look better.


----------



## PortoNuts

removed


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

just because you perceive stravisnky as french and anti london, doesnt mean his points arent absolutely right.


----------



## Ni3lS

PortoNuts said:


> https://bdaily.co.uk/industrials/12...ruction-industry-forecast-to-grow-53-in-2015/


This was already posted yesterday.


----------



## PortoNuts

Ni3lS said:


> This was already posted yesterday.


Ok. Removed.


----------



## SE9

AUTOTHRILL said:


> ... doesnt mean his points arent absolutely right.


They aren't, more often than not.


----------



## steppenwolf

Preserving the outside of a building while gutting within is making a travesty of the listing process

Facadism is nothing new. Almost a century ago Herbert Baker cheerfully demolished John Soane’s Bank of England but rebuilt his own massive version behind retained sections of his predecessor’s impregnable walls. But the sacrificial offering of a single remnant of an older building, usually a street elevation and never more than skin deep, has suddenly reached epidemic proportions, turbo-powered in London at least by escalating land values.

The agreement to retain a facade is, for the key players, a get out of jail card. It may come at the very end of a long wrangle but eventually the developers receive their planning permissions, prettily iced with listed building consents, the architects can relax and get on with the job (the demolition contractors and engineers having already done the trickiest bits) which leaves the marketing team and estate agents free to egg up the ‘heritage’ angle and clinch sales. Meanwhile the local activists have retired exhausted, or have moved on to ready themselves for the next battle of nerves. And – this is the trump card – all this means that the number of listed buildings saved from demolition appears to be continually rising.

In Liverpool, currently buoyed up on a wave of optimism and civic pride, its centre enjoying World Heritage Site status, the development of Heaps Rice Mill might have seemed to be an ideal opportunity to set residential, commercial or retail units within a handsome industrial complex in Liverpool 1. But the actual story is a fast-moving chain of actions all too familiar in the over-heated and mildly hysterical property market (‘buy a piece of East London Heritage,’ plead the hoardings around the former Queen Elizabeth Hospital for Children on the Hackney Road, though hardly a sliver will survive despite the sales pitch about homes ‘woven into’ the retained facade). At Heaps Rice Mill, destined to be a £130 million luxury residential development, only a last minute listing in the summer prevented total demolition. With the building’s Grade II designation in the bag, the local campaigners gained new confidence only to be met by the developers’ threat to withdraw entirely if they were forced to retain the entire building. And so, in November 2014, the local objectors were faced with harsh reality. Heaps Rice Mill had been ‘saved’, the developers got their square metres intact and as a result nothing of the mill would survive but a facade, a bit like a child’s sticking plaster with Dennis the Menace grimacing over the wound. 

Such stories point to many human and systemic weaknesses: cynicism, flawed processes and, perhaps, a measure of naivety. How could a handsome group of Victorian warehouses, no distance north of the Pierhead, the Albert Docks and the city centre, be left unprotected, considered such an encumbrance that clearance would appear to be the only solution?

In London, a warehouse on Blossom Street within the enormous Norton Folgate redevelopment scheme on the fringes of the City awaits the same fate as its Liverpool counterpart, together with several other modest neighbours within the local conservation area. City centres everywhere in Britain are filling with fragmented buildings, little more than disconcerting, disconnected film sets. In Hull, the UK City of Culture 2017, the stone frontage of the former medical school has been pasted on to a bulky brick residential development, like a vintage luggage label on a new suitcase. The result is scarcely literate; neither acceptable architecture nor responsible conservation.

How could a handsome group of Victorian warehouses considered such an encumbrance that clearance would appear to be the only solution?
Such remnants have no structural integrity. They inevitably suggest the ‘feeble and lifeless forgery’ that William Morris warned against in his resounding 1877 Manifesto for the Society for the Protection of Ancient Buildings. Authenticity, the element that all intact buildings carry with them, something of their own time, of their making, born of wear and tear and even adaptation, can be argued and worried over but is always worth consideration.

When Ian Nairn roamed the land in the 1960s and 70s, furiously waging war on inert planners and incompetent local politicians, both in print and on TV, listed buildings were being summarily demolished for civic improvement or high fallutin engineering schemes, or just left to deteriorate. There appeared to be no alternative. Now it begins to look as if this rash of one-dimensional listed buildings has been conjured up by wilful misinterpretation of the very guidance devised and modified over the decades to protect and enhance the historic fabric.

When Westminster planners drew up their guidance for the Middlesex Hospital site off Goodge Street 10 years and a couple of financial crashes ago, they ensured that the chapel be retained, and popped Nassau Street and a single residential building (10 Mortimer Street) on to their shopping list. They survive, if adrift, on the perimeter of what became Fitzroy Place. At Bishopsgate Goods Yard, another immense development being assembled on the City fringe, the planners remind applicants that ‘historic continuity and recognition of a site’s past history are important components of creating a successful sense of place’. Planning briefs set the tone and planning guidance the context.

In 2013, the ways in which listed buildings were to be described changed quite fundamentally, to include more detail of the readily identifiable parts of a building. Equally, substandard elements can more easily be omitted; so, in theory at least, a listing can now apply to just the facade.

The facade business (strange spawn of the demolition trade) has its own rich literature, countless manuals and online information about how to support a fragile frontage on a forest of stanchions and props. The technology is developing fast, the expertise is sharpening up, but at least the more brazen structures of the mid 20th century – Brutalist buildings especially – still stand or fall, tout court. Where facadism is concerned, I take the William Morris line: better by far the best of the new than a travesty of the old. - Architect's Journal - continue reading here http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/...69.article?blocktitle=Big-pic&contentID=11152


----------



## SE9

*NEP Bridge* | Nine Elms-Pimlico

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.nepbridgecompetition.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: London Borough of Wandsworth

Jury Panel Chair: Graham Stirk of RSHP

Cost: £40m ($62m)

Design competition submissions for the Nine Elms-Pimlico Bridge have been released this afternoon. All 74 submissions can be viewed here.

- *Architects Journal:* Revealed: all 74 schemes vying for new Nine Elms bridge

- *Evening Standard:* First look at designs for elegant river crossing that could link Nine Elms with Pimlico 

- *Wandsworth Guardian:* Stunning images reveal 74 competing designs for the new Nine Elms to Pimlico bridge


----------



## JamieUK

I think I like the bottom one of the ones you posted the best.


----------



## Union Man

4th from bottom, bringing the Victoria Falls to London.


----------



## Kopacz

Wow this is one of the few rare cases where pretty much every project looks awesome (except for fourth one, which looks rather uninspired) 
Second pic is intriguing though, as there is a stray horse chilling near the bike path


----------



## Quicksilver

Some projects look like bridge in Tbilisi: http://www.pharoscontrols.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/bridge_tbilisi.jpg


----------



## Londonese

All of the bridges (except the dull fourth one) look incredible.










...if only they could build this, instead of the Garden Bridge.


----------



## Jamsterx

Londonese said:


> All of the bridges (except the dull fourth one) look incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if only they could build this, instead of the Garden Bridge.


I am sure that river users are going love this, free shower anyone? :lol:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I don't get it. What is fundamentally different between that one and the garden bridge? What is your exact issue with the garden bridge this other design avoids? It's just swapped trees for water. It's a footbridge with no real commercial value. And it's putting artistry over utility.

Sometimes I think people are looking for reasons to hate the garden bridge because, well, I don't know.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They're all nice

The fourth one is sleek, not dull
This is a dull bridge:
http://www.co.delaware.oh.us/engineer/photogallery/Larcomb11-14-07a_small.JPG


----------



## Karl1587

ThatOneGuy said:


> They're all nice
> 
> The fourth one is sleek, not dull
> This is a dull bridge:
> http://www.co.delaware.oh.us/engineer/photogallery/Larcomb11-14-07a_small.JPG


The fifth one is my personal favourite.. Modern and sleek, love the overall layout and design too. I also like how they have separated the cyclists and pedestrians. And the spiral entrances/exits are a nice touch! This is definitely my favourite


----------



## BlueL0

I love the first brigdes and the last one. They are super, I hope that it gets built


----------



## JamieUK

I did the survey on the website for them bridges and they ask for 4 that I like and 4 that I dislike and the waterfall one I put down as one I don't like. I think it looks ridiculous.


----------



## SE9

SomeKindOfBug said:


> I don't get it. What is fundamentally different between that one and the garden bridge? What is your exact issue with the garden bridge this other design avoids? It's just swapped trees for water. It's a footbridge with no real commercial value. And it's putting artistry over utility.
> 
> Sometimes I think people are looking for reasons to hate the garden bridge because, well, I don't know.



The Nine Elms bridge is an actual transport connection, a necessity for its location

The bridge will have provisions for pedestrians and cyclists

The bridge will cost a fraction to build and maintain


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($390m)

Homes: 800










Lewisham Gateway rising, photo by Retro Specs:


IMG_4043 by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## Infinite Jest

SE9 said:


> The Nine Elms bridge is an actual transport connection, a necessity for its location
> 
> The bridge will have provisions for pedestrians and cyclists
> 
> The bridge will *cost* a fraction to build and maintain


The cost figure you provided is outdated, though; it comes from 2011. The 2013 cost-benefit report was based on a cost of *£60m*. Already the same price for the taxpayer as the Garden Bridge. And that's based on a ±30% optimism bias. The cost in 2015 would undeniably be higher.

Moreover, half of these designs, like the waterfall one which people seem to love, are more complex pieces of engineering than the Garden Bridge. To suggest, as you are, that it would cost the taxpayer a fraction is terribly misleading.

Realistically, the more interesting designs here would cost something similar to the £175m total price-tag of the Garden Bridge. But without private donations to pay for most of it. Although, luckily the Nine Elms development will give £25m or so in infrastructure levies towards the project.


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










Cladding rising, balcony installation yet to start. Update by opayek:


R0013007-2 by Opak+e, on Flickr


R0013007-2 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## Infinite Jest

I quite like this one; it might be designed by Zaha Hadid's workshop:


----------



## SE9

Infinite Jest said:


> The cost figure you provided is outdated, though; it comes from 2011. The 2013 cost-benefit report was based on a cost of *£60m*. Already the same price for the taxpayer as the Garden Bridge. And that's based on a ±30% optimism bias. The cost in 2015 would undeniably be higher.
> 
> Moreover, half of these designs, like the waterfall one which people seem to love, are more complex pieces of engineering than the Garden Bridge. To suggest, as you are, that it would cost the taxpayer a fraction is terribly misleading.
> 
> Realistically, the more interesting designs here would cost something similar to the £175m total price-tag of the Garden Bridge. But without private donations to pay for most of it. Although, luckily the Nine Elms development will give £25m or so in infrastructure levies towards the project.


I took the cost from the recently updated design competition site. Nevertheless, the £40m to £60m price tag for this project, in any of the proposed iterations, is substantially less than £175m plus the garden maintenance costs. 

That's £40m to £60m for a necessary crossing, with proper provision for cyclists and pedestrians and a healthier cost-benefit ratio than the Garden Bridge according to TfL figures.


----------



## matzek

Infinite Jest said:


> I quite like this one; it might be designed by Zaha Hadid's workshop:


Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## SE9

*Phase 6* | Kidbrooke Village SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Gardner Stewart Architects

Homes: 713

Plans for phase 6 of Kidbrooke Village were approved last night by Greenwich Council:


----------



## PortoNuts

Had no idea Kidbrooke Village had so many phases.


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> I think it finally has got a project that makes use of its potential.


Definitely. I guess we wont be referring to it as the 'Canary Wharf skyline' but rather the 'The Docklands Skyline' as half of it wont even be in Canary Wharf! :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

'we' might here, but the general public already uses "Canary Wharf" to mean anything between 1 Canada Square or the Isle of Dogs, I suspect it'll stay the Canary Wharf skyline for most!


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> Had no idea Kidbrooke Village had so many phases.


The number of phases was increased from 4 to 6, as the scope of the project has increased.


----------



## SE9

*Gift Horse* | Trafalgar Square WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.london.gov.uk/priorities/arts-culture/fourth-plinth


Project facts


Site: Fourth Plinth, Trafalgar Square, London WC2

Designer: Gift Horse

Display period: March 2015 - Autumn 2016

A new sculpture titled Gift Horse was unveiled today at Trafalgar Square's fourth plinth:

- *BBC News:* Gift Horse sculpture trots onto Fourth Plinth

- *The Guardian:* Fourth plinth: politically provocative Gift Horse is unveiled in London

- *Evening Standard:* Trafalgar Square Fourth Plinth unveiled: Sculpture of skeletal horse is the new work of art


----------



## SE9

*Wates House, University College London* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804116

Official website: https://www.bartlett.ucl.ac.uk/arch...-Bartlett-estates-strategy/wates-house-design


Project facts


Address: 22 Gordon Street, London WC1

Developer: University College London

Architect: Hawkins/Brown

Cost: £30 million ($46m)

Floors: 6










Wates House is now enveloped in scaffolding, with demolition of the roof to commence shortly. Photo by Bob Sheil:


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower construction update, courtesy of the Ballymore Group:


IMG_0036 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










Site demolition at the northern end of the site is complete, with what appears to be a marketing suite under construction. Photos by chest:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I was about to say "blimey, that demolition was fast", but you can see in the background it's not complete, some blue-topped boxes remain...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Kidbrooke Phase 5 looks like a bit of an architectural step back 15 years.


----------



## RegentHouse

The tallest building in Kidbrooke Phase 4 is ugly, and Phase 5 is meh. Phase 6 is beautiful except for again, the irregular balconies on the facade of that building type beyond the bridge in the first picture.


----------



## inno4321

gorgeous london projects.

colorful. 

distinguished from around building. individual design. i envy so much


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Gift Horse* | Trafalgar Square WC2
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Official website: https://www.london.gov.uk/priorities/arts-culture/fourth-plinth


 
For me, Trafalgar Square will really lack that electric blue...


----------



## PortoNuts

Providence Tower is looking so slim and elegant from that angle.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres



















Construction activity ramping-up at Wood Wharf. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Progress at the Dollar Bay site, photo by Union Man:


DSCN0590 by UnionManxl, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders

Architect: Shedkm

Cost: £500 million ($770m)

Homes: 625

Office space: 22,000m²










Cores at Ruskin Square, photo by Union Man:


DSCN0610 by UnionManxl, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Zig Zag Building* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427764

Official website: http://thezigzagbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 66-74 Victoria Street, London SW1

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Lynch Architects

Floors: 12










Construction update by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The Novotel taking shape, photo by Union Man:


DSCN0603 by UnionManxl, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:drool:


----------



## SE9

*Google Shop* | Tottenham Court Road W1


The world's first Google store has opened in London:

- *CNBC:* Google opens its first ever store in London

- *Tech Radar:* Inside the world's first Google store

- *The Telegraph:* Google opens first ever Google Shop in London


----------



## Bligh

Ahhh thats pretty cool; the Google Store. I'm a bit surprised the first one ever opened in London as opposed to say San Francisco - closer to Google HQ. 

Either way, it's good for us! 

Any news on that Supertall SE9...?


----------



## .Adam

Good news - but I'm surprised they didn't open their own independent store, a concession in a PC World seems a bit naff for such a global brand.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

The Olympic Velodrome might just be the most beautiful building on the planet. It's perfection. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Stravinsky

.Adam said:


> Good news - but I'm surprised they didn't open their own independent store, a concession in a PC World seems a bit naff for such a global brand.


I thought the same at first. Apple however does the same, and it's far from being affected by it.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,100

Retail space: 2.57 million ft²

Public space: 8.9 acres










Steady increase of heavy machinery at Wood Wharf. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m and 137m

Floors: 41 and 36










This week at the 250 City Road site. Photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0088 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*145 City Road* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39










Scaffolding continues climbing Crown House, with construction of 145 City Road to follow its demolition. Photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0098 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Eagle* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483737

Official website: http://www.eagleoldst.com/


Project facts


Address: 159 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Farrells

Floors: 27

Homes: 206










Cladding installation ongoing at The Eagle, photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0094 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Lexicon viewed across the City Road Basin, photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0069 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










A close-up of cladding at Lexicon's neighbour, Canaletto. Photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0075 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










The 100 Bishopsgate site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²










Yesterday at Three Pancras Square, its core has just topped-out. Photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0030 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*German Gymnasium* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/german-gymnasium


Project facts


Address: 26 St Pancras Road, London N1C

Developer: D&D

Use: brasserie, bar and restaurant










The scaffolding and wrap around the German Gymnasium is now coming down, the building opens this spring. Photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0026 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Plimsoll Building* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/plimsoll


Project facts


Address: The Plimsoll Building, Stable Street, London N1C

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: David Morley Architects

Floors: 13










Construction progress at the Plimsoll Building, photo by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0046 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Cost: £2.2 billion ($3.4bn)

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²



















Yesterday at Nova Victoria, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0001 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0003 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## Xvioxify

Thanks again SE9. Just wondering if you have any more info on that proposed super tall in EC2 you hinted at a few pages back.


----------



## SE9

Nothing to post at present.


----------



## SE9

*22-29 Albert Embankment* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635415

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/22-29-albert-embankment


Project facts


Address: 22-29 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: David Walker Architects

Height: 94m

Floors: 30

Plans for 22-29 Albert Embankment have been approved by Lambeth Council.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Let's be honest. This building looks like the headquarters of some evil Weyland-Yutani-ish corporation. Despicable crimes are being committed within those walls.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Gorgeous examples on this last page!


----------



## RegentHouse

JamieUK said:


> It looks pretty ugly in the picture if I'm honest. can't be much worse than what is already there though.


I'd rather see the current One Berkeley Street renovated with a glass curtain wall, similar to the old Stock Exchange Tower in the City. It would look much better. Also, the adjacent Holiday Inn should be upgraded to a Crowne Plaza.


----------



## SE9

The new development surely looks better than the current collection of postwar blocks.


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The Novotel viewed from Canary Wharf, photo by opayek:


P1050245 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Open Up Project, Royal Opera House* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.roh.org.uk/about/open-up


Project facts


Address: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London WC2

Developer: Royal Opera House

Architect: Stanton Williams

Cost: £37 million ($55m)

Plans for the redevelopment of the Royal Opera House have been approved by Westminster Council:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Progress at Baltimore Tower, photos by opayek:


P1050290 by asayekone, on Flickr


P1050296 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Great scheme in regards to the opera house. I'm glad it got approved. 

The Baltimore Tower is looking mighty fine. That cladding is yummy


----------



## RegentHouse

SE9 said:


> The new development surely looks better than the current collection of postwar blocks.


No you're absolutely wrong. The proposed building epitomizes everything wrong with much of London's architecture these days. Disproportionate, disgusting and conflicting choice of materials, schizophrenic, irregular window patterns, and disregard of its surroundings.


----------



## erbse

As long as "something is happening", the majority of SSC won't complain. Architecture, integrity and integration, use structure, vitality, urban concepts, all of that is of much too little consideration here, way too often.

Though in this specific case being One Berkeley, the proposal has some potential. It depends on the materials they choose - it'd look horrible clad in bare concrete, it could be expressionist-elegant clad in bricks. Really depends on how it's done.


----------



## hugh

erbse said:


> As long as "something is happening", the majority of SSC won't complain. Architecture, integrity and integration, use structure, vitality, urban concepts, all of that is of much too little consideration here, way too often.


Patronizing overstated rubbish.


----------



## erbse

Clearly you agree with me.



.Adam said:


> I'm still in two minds about 3 Pancras square, I like the ground level but those tiny windows and the way the roof is treated - it feels the weakest of the Square.


It definitely isn't the weakest architecture of the Square, or weak architecture at all. It's interesting to see Neo Art Deco. Though I agree the windows and the roof could be structured better. http://i.imgur.com/AST2n96.jpg


----------



## SE9

RegentHouse said:


> No you're absolutely wrong. The proposed building epitomizes everything wrong with much of London's architecture these days. Disproportionate, disgusting and conflicting choice of materials, schizophrenic, irregular window patterns, and disregard of its surroundings.


This comment is somewhat characteristic of the rhetoric espoused by the anti-development lobby in London. 

The One Berkley Square proposal is around the same height as neighbouring blocks, hardly disproportionate. The window patters are certainly not irregular either, they follow a set form. The comment criticising a 'conflicting choice of materials' holds no weight, as the documents detailing the choice of materials haven't yet been uploaded.

This tacit support for stunted forms/bland architecture over artistic expression/development must be resisted in London.


----------



## steppenwolf

I agree with Erbse and regentHouse. We are far from desperate in London and we can afford to be patient and demand the very best in architecture and urbanism. How can anyone argue with that point of view? It's not anti-development, it's what people say who love London and want the very best for its future. 

Why hurridly throw up crap, when we could build something that will look fantastic, and last. Its called Sustainable Development and all of our planning policies demand it for a reason.


----------



## Infinite Jest

And particularly in a location like this: it is right opposite the Ritz, it has views of Buckingham Palace and Green Park, and the immediate vicinity commands the highest office rents in the world. I would expect world-leading architecture here.


----------



## SE9

steppenwolf said:


> I agree with Erbse and regentHouse. We are far from desperate in London and we can afford to be patient and demand the very best in architecture and urbanism. How can anyone argue with that point of view? It's not anti-development, it's what people say who love London and want the very best for its future.
> 
> Why hurridly throw up crap, when we could build something that will look fantastic, and last. Its called Sustainable Development and all of our planning policies demand it for a reason.


It's indeed what the anti-development lobby espouse, as each of those sweeping statements are devoid of fact or reason. Nothing about the One Berkeley Street proposal is 'disproportionate' in scale or incorporates 'random windows'. Comments criticising the material use are further without basis, as the materials report is yet to be published! That particular proposal was part of a design contest including several other alternatives, nothing hurried about that process.


----------



## LDN N7

So what is the current proposed replacement for the Pinnacle? Has a final design been revealed yet if they are starting work.


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> So what is the current proposed replacement for the Pinnacle? Has a final design been revealed yet if they are starting work.


The planning application is yet to be submitted, the final plans yet to be made public.


----------



## GB1

Something in the mould of 3 st pancras square, would be more welcome at one berkeley square. Not this as it's just replacing old tat with new...


----------



## LDN N7

I know they leaked some horrific design recently that went down as well as a Saville joke at a children's party.. but they must have some definitive news at some point this year surely.


----------



## SE9

The planning application will be submitted in a few months.


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> I_ know they leaked some horrific design recently that went down as well as a Saville joke at a children's party_.. but they must have some definitive news at some point this year surely.


 
hahahahahahaha


----------



## Bligh

On a serious note, what SE9 is saying is correct.

...However, personally I don't like the design and think it's a little ugly and once built would already look dated. Not my bag.


----------



## SE9

Indeed, there's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking the design.

It's the sweeping, factless statements above that are typical of the anti-development lobby.


----------



## Zenith

Totally agree.


----------



## Zenith

SE9 said:


> *Open Up Project, Royal Opera House* | Covent Garden WC2
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Official website: http://www.roh.org.uk/about/open-up
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London WC2
> 
> Developer: Royal Opera House
> 
> Architect: Stanton Williams
> 
> Cost: £37 million ($55m)
> 
> Plans for the redevelopment of the Royal Opera House have been approved by Westminster Council:


Londoners aren't spoilt at all lol.


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










This week at the Bank Street site, photo by opayek:


P1050242 by opake-1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Demolition progress at Market Towers, with construction of One Nine Elms to follow. Photo courtesy of Dalian Wanda:


----------



## SE9

*Minories London* | Aldgate EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367561

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 16 Minories and 62-64 Aldgate, London EC3

Developer: 4C Hotel Group

Total floorspace: 42,610m²

Hotel rooms: 380

Homes: 87










Today at the Minories London site. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Minories 'before' by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Construction progress at the latest phase of Goodman's Fields, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Goodman's Fields u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 26, 25, 22 and 10

Homes: 463










Today at Aldgate Place, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Aldgate Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Aldgate is becoming considerably more dense with theses high-rises. Is the area completely covered by sight lines, or is there a potential site for something taller?


----------



## SE9

Aldgate is covered by a couple of sightlines.


----------



## hugh

Greater Aldgate from Commercial Road to Mitre Square suddenly seems to be sprouting. In a mid-sized city it alone might stand as a central mid-rise cluster.


----------



## denizpolat

Hello, i am just a fan of Skyscrapercity, not an arcihtect and i dont know photoshop, auto cad and so on. I made this with paint for London for fun. Greetings from Turkey


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

This would be awesome :colgate:


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> Indeed, there's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking the design.
> 
> It's the sweeping, factless statements above that are typical of the anti-development lobby.


Excatly! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

Poor Finsbury Circus lol.


----------



## erbse

SE9 said:


> Indeed, there's absolutely nothing wrong with disliking the design.
> 
> It's the sweeping, factless statements above that are typical of the anti-development lobby.


You're opening up fronts where there are none. That's inconsiderate and irrational.

We haven't come across people who condemn development in general (well I haven't), while there are people who criticise various specific developments, and rightfully so. London developers are advised well to pick good and sustainable designs and concepts, real estate is a long term investment.


----------



## SE9

erbse said:


> You're opening up fronts where there are none. That's inconsiderate and irrational.
> 
> We haven't come across people who condemn development in general (well I haven't), while there are people who criticise various specific developments, and rightfully so. London developers are advised well to pick good and sustainable designs and concepts, real estate is a long term investment.


Nothing inconsiderate about my post.

The irrationality was displayed by the forumer criticising a proposed development with sweeping, factless statements. The same cut & paste arguments used against proposed developments here, wherever they occur.

For instance, why criticise the proposal for being 'disproportionate' when it's noticeably smaller than the neighbouring block. It's like the opponents to the Blossom Street scheme complaining that it's 'out of scale' for the area, wilfully ignoring the neighbouring tower/tower sites.


----------



## SE9

Very impressive in scale. I'll post more info on the next page.

The greatest effect that all the nearby projects will have is to shift the 'centre of gravity' of London more eastward than it's ever been.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> Very impressive in scale. I'll post more info on the next page.
> 
> The greatest effect that all the nearby projects will have is to shift the 'centre of gravity' of London more eastward than it's ever been.


There is a lot of development ongoing and proposed for west of central London too.

Off the top of my head, there's Nine Elms (though it's only just west of central!); Old Oak Common; Wembley area; Shepherds Bush / White City; Paddington basin; A4 corridor.

I wouldn't be surprised to see major development in and around Park Royal eventually too.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

denizpolat said:


> Hello, i am just a fan of Skyscrapercity, not an arcihtect and i dont know photoshop, auto cad and so on. I made this with paint for London for fun. Greetings from Turkey


It would be great! :drool:


----------



## Black Cat

yubnub said:


> That's alot of towers! Combined with woodwharf and other nearby projects i wonder if this abundance of new builds will have any effect to make housing in london more affordable? Probably not, in any case this area of london is going to look very international!


Its certainly a large amount of residential development that must surely contribute towards supplying housing to the London market, which in turn must help lower prices or mitigate price rises. However, London needs a number of areas in the inner and outer suburbs to be developed to this degree of density to make a significant difference.


----------



## Pr038

Have follwed this thread for a very long time, very good job by the users.  London has everything, thats why i rank it as the best city in the world.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

denizpolat said:


> Hello, i am just a fan of Skyscrapercity, not an arcihtect and i dont know photoshop, auto cad and so on. I made this with paint for London for fun. Greetings from Turkey
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o0mTGot.jpg


Even in THIS universe, the Minerva site is still a fat low blue lump.

:lol:


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> There is a lot of development ongoing and proposed for west of central London too.
> 
> Off the top of my head, there's Nine Elms (though it's only just west of central!); Old Oak Common; Wembley area; Shepherds Bush / White City; Paddington basin; A4 corridor.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see major development in and around Park Royal eventually too.


No doubt. The difference is that before, most things of note in London were concentrated to the centre and west. There was seldom reason for people to travel east of Tower Bridge.

The east's change of fortunes in the recent past is what I refer to with respect to the 'shifting centre of gravity'. From nothing, it now hosts a major financial district (Canary Wharf), London's premier concert/entertainment complex (the O2), London's premier exhibition/conference arena (the ExCeL), London's largest/most visited shopping centre (Stratford), the Olympic Park, the rising East End and so on, with more to come. 

Almost a third of all new homes planned in London are in the boroughs of Tower Hamlets, Greenwich, Newham and Barking & Dagenham.


----------



## Xvioxify

SE9 said:


> No doubt. The difference is that before, most things of note in London were concentrated to the centre and west. There was seldom reason for people to travel east of Tower Bridge.
> 
> The east's change of fortunes in the recent past is what I refer to with respect to the 'shifting centre of gravity'. From nothing, it now hosts a major financial district (Canary Wharf), London's premier concert/entertainment complex (the O2), London's premier exhibition/conference arena (the ExCeL), London's largest/most visited shopping centre (Stratford), the Olympic Park, the rising East End and so on, with more to come.
> 
> Almost a third of all new homes planned in London are in the boroughs of Tower Hamlets, Greenwich, Newham and Barking & Dagenham.


Isn't the main reason that so much development is going on in the east end is that for so many years vast areas of the East where left derelict or undeveloped, 
and because of this it is now much cheaper to build in the east end because you don't have to demolish anything to build on a site (and the fact there's tax breaks I think for brown field sites) therefore making it a lot more economically viable to build these vast developments.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula Masterplan* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Residential units: 12,678

Hotel rooms: 500

Serviced apartments: 220

Towers above 100m: 19

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²

The Greenwich Peninsula Masterplan has been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## yubnub

im not sure what's more amazing. The massive scale of that or (looking at the first photo) that there is so much empty land in London that hasn't been built on. 

Anyway looks like a very interesting project, thanks for the update!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

20150321_102447 by Ignacio Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Greenwich is a world of opportunities. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> im not sure what's more amazing. The massive scale of that or (looking at the first photo) that there is so much empty land in London that hasn't been built on.
> 
> Anyway looks like a very interesting project, thanks for the update!


No problem. The peninsula was full of gasworks, but was left derelict after their closure.


----------



## SE9

*One Berkeley Street* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1806897

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 70-72 Piccadilly, London W1

Developer: Crosstree

Architect: Adjaye Associates

Cost: £600 million ($880m)

Floors: 10










The building to be replaced by the proposed One Berkeley Street scheme. Photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*5 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1186395

Official website: http://www.5broadgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 5 Broadgate, London EC2

Developer: British Land

Architect: Make Architects

UBS London headquarters

Floors: 13

Floorspace: 111,000m²










5 Broadgate viewed from Blomfield Street, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Blomfield Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Screens: 2










Scaffolding is continues to climb the Odeon West End block, in preparation for its redevelopment. Photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bbp-walbrooksquare.co.uk/


Project facts


Bloomberg European headquarters

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,368m²




























Yesterday at Bloomberg Place, photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Chobham Manor* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596478

Official website: http://chobhammanor.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Taylor Wimpey and L&Q

Architect: Karakusevic Carson, Haworth Tompkins, PRP and Make

Homes: 850

Cultural facilities: 31,451m²

Office space: 25,987m²

Hotel space: 14,500m²










Phase 1 of Chobham Manor rising by the Lee Valley VeloPark. Photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










The White Collar Factory rising, photo by potto:


----------



## Hed_Kandi

SE9 said:


> *Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014
> 
> Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2
> 
> Developer: Edwardian Group
> 
> Architect: Woods Bagot
> 
> Floors: 10
> 
> Hotel rooms: 400
> 
> Screens: 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scaffolding is continues to climb the Odeon West End block, in preparation for its redevelopment. Photo by DarJoLe:




You have got to be kidding me. I'm at a sheer loss of words right now.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

i oddly prefer its new incarnation. the mansard roof looked cluttered and messy.


----------



## the spliff fairy

if you look closer they're also taking down all the exterior decoration (even round the clock), off with the statues and plinths, discarding the ornate railings and the ornate metal framing of the windows (don't have a better pic but every side was made up of carved wreaths - they weren't just flat cross-struts). My thought is why couldn't they leave the facade alone and put their roof/ innards in.


----------



## streetlegal

London. No respect for its past, because it's cool to loath the past. How sad.


----------



## SE9

There's plenty of projects in London that involve the restoration of old buildings, such as the German Gymnasium on this very page.

They just don't receive post-after-post of reaction.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I don't think it's about loathing the past but extra $$$$ to be made with the contract if you demolish something perfectly feasible as a retrofit, and rebuild brand new. Westminster Council eh. Like how the local leader spent decades trying to 'protect' her social housing population by cleaning them up at exorbitant fees and forcing them out, then making a tidy sum from the developers moving in. -Only to be exposed at tribunal, sacked and now running again for candidature.


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floorspace: 17,300m²

Floors: 9

Further renders of the LSQ London scheme, under construction at the western side of Leicester Square:


----------



## DarJoLe

Communications House has a problem in that the offices in the roof section are too small and cramped for modern business requirements.


----------



## LDN N7

Not sure what the fuss is about over Odeon West End.. it is a terribly dated cinema with poor facilities, its cramped and most of the building is empty anyway. Walls falling down, cold, damp… eugh.. (I worked for a short time years ago as a projectionist there).

Considering Leicester Square is Europe's film premier capital, a modern and lavish new facility is most welcome there.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Just in the last few years, RIP:


































































Mr Topper's block:










this whole block



















These...










all swapped for this:












this corner, note also the building at far right...










...replaced by this, C'MON!











more...
































































































this:
















replaced for these:










this beauty



















for this:












...and the next to go:


----------



## DarJoLe

The first hasn't gone.


----------



## erbse

Man, that's harsh. People are telling us that preservationists should stay quiet when it comes to London's development.

The above post, among others, shows that there's not a single reason to stay quiet. The world needs to watch for one of its greatest urban marvels carefully and make sure it preserves as much of its valuable heritage as possible. None of these demolitions can be easily justified. If that's where London aims to become a role model, I say it clearly isn't.


----------



## LDN N7

With all due respect, I don't think anyone who doesn't live in London has the right to demand anything of the city.

The city will do what it needs to, to survive and stay at the forefront of its competition.

New York is a prime example.


----------



## SE9

Also in the past few years, scratching the surface:


King's Cross, London by SE9 London, on Flickr





























Royal Arsenal Riverside SE18, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Sure there are renovations. But the negative record of demolitions is also frightening, especially considering the large swathes of London that were reduced to rubble in war and post-war times already.
Everyone can check this thread for reference: * Lost London *

Of course it also includes buildings that vanished in pre-war times.



LDN N7 said:


> With all due respect, I don't think anyone who doesn't live in London has the right to demand anything of the city.


London heritage is also human heritage. Just like Paris, Rome, Berlin, Istanbul or Boston heritage is. There's a universal value in many things that needs to be respected. Obviously London shows too little respect for its cultural and historical roots, when heritage buildings can be thrown away like random garbage.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

LDN N7 said:


> With all due respect, I don't think anyone who doesn't live in London has the right to demand anything of the city.
> 
> The city will do what it needs to, to survive and stay at the forefront of its competition.
> 
> New York is a prime example.



hno:

My dear man, one day you will look back and recall the London that once was with her virtuous structures built in the name of grace and elegance, to find now a city whose buildings speak only of utility and greed.


----------



## DarJoLe

To name but a few.


----------



## franciscoc

SE9 said:


> Also in the past few years, scratching the surface:


one thing doesn't justify another, examples of tottenham
court road are especially painful. There are some wonderful examples of Victorian and Edwardian buildings that could have been saved, represent the most glorious period in the history of London globally


----------



## Londonese

To think what could have been.


----------



## LDN N7

erbse said:


> London heritage is also human heritage. Just like Paris, Rome, Berlin, Istanbul or Boston heritage is. There's a universal value in many things that needs to be respected. Obviously London shows too little respect for its cultural and historical roots, when heritage buildings can be thrown away like random garbage.



Coming from a German?

Your ancestors are probably the biggest criminals in European history for destroying "human heritage" architecture across the continent. Indeed, would you like a list of London's glorious old buildings lots to the wars?

I agree that what can be saved, should be saved to a degree.. but as a Londoner, I do not want (touristic nostalgia) from preventing my home from pushing forward and looking to the future.


----------



## SE9

franciscoc said:


> one thing doesn't justify another, examples of tottenham
> court road are especially painful. There are some wonderful examples of Victorian and Edwardian buildings that could have been saved, represent the most glorious period in the history of London globally


The post was more a counter to the assertion that modern London loathes the past, doesn't preserve and so on. From posts here, one would think that London today does nothing but demolish its old buildings. 

Yet a century ago, you could have a single project (eg. Aldwych and Kingsway, 1905) demolishing far more historic structures than is cumulatively done today. That particular project included the demolition of a large swathe of centuries-old central London, including 600 separate properties and streets/passages/courts dating back hundreds of years.

Today there's a multitude of restorations/renovations that take place here, a few of which were posted above. However, they just don't receive post-after-post of reaction in the same way.


----------



## SE9

> *HCA stumps up £200m for Canary Wharf extension*
> March 2015
> 
> The government has agreed to lend £200m to Canary Wharf Group to kick-start its Wood Wharf extension.
> 
> Canary Wharf is planning to extend its Isle of Dogs office district in east London by building more tower blocks to hold 3,500 apartments.
> 
> Under the terms of the deal, Canary Wharf Group will receive a £200m loan to provide the infrastructure needed to unlock the site to the east of the existing Canary Wharf estate, including the relocation and upgrading of utilities for the site.


Continued: http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/hca-stumps-up-200m-for-canary-wharf-extension


----------



## SE9

*Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://greenlandhouse.org.uk/


Project facts


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

Developer: Greenland Group

Height: 237m

Floors: 67

Homes: 900

The design for Hertsmere House has been unveiled by the Greenland Group. A planning application will be submitted later this year:


----------



## t.b

Canary wharf is going to be a big construction site for the next couple of years


----------



## Londonese

Wow. I've lost count of all the great CW projects. It's going to be the best skyline in Europe for sure.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> The Conservaties don't win seats in this part of town, Boris wasn't thinking about his Prime Ministerial aspirations.


Boris is _always _thinking about his Prime Ministerial aspirations. He's a senior Tory figurehead who the PM himself just announced as a potential successor. Everything he does, including becoming London Mayor in the first place, has been in service to that end.

Even so, it's not about local seats. It's about his record as mayor, which will be under intense scrutiny when he becomes an MP again in a couple of weeks.

He's already campaigned on an environmental platform in 2001 and 2005. A new runway on his watch is going to tarnish that significantly, no matter what constituency you live in. And while he is standing in a safe seat (one of the safest in the land), he still doesn't need eco-protesters on his doorstep mere days before the election campaign gets underway. Nor does he want to undermine his Boris Island plans which require no runway expansions elsewhere.

I mean, he's running in Uxbridge and South Ruislip just so that he can put direct pressure on Heathrow not to expand. He's put a lot of political cachet into a new hub airport. It could be one of his big legacy projects were he to become PM in 2020. He'll almost certainly run for the leadership either directly after this election (should Cameron lose), or in 2018/19 when Cameron has announced he'll resign. So Boris has a lot of chips in play and another runway is a slight hindrance.


----------



## LDN N7

Is there a render of all of the approved CW (including WW etc) towers going up in the next few years?


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Is there a render of all of the approved CW (including WW etc) towers going up in the next few years?


This one:



SE9 said:


> *Wood Wharf* E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626
> 
> Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Canary Wharf Group
> 
> Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)
> 
> Homes: 3,610
> 
> Office space: 175,000m²
> 
> Retail space: 35,000m²
> 
> Public space: 8.9 acres


----------



## Axel76NG

Architects are working on a skyscraper next to the millennium dome that has a 60% reduced shadow. It works by building two skyscrapers and having one reflect sunlight onto the shadow of the other one.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/03/31/europe/architecture-no-shadow-skyscraper-london/index.html


----------



## london lad

Axel76NG said:


> Architects are working on a skyscraper next to the millennium dome that has a 60% reduced shadow. It works by building two skyscrapers and having one reflect sunlight onto the shadow of the other one.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/03/31/europe/architecture-no-shadow-skyscraper-london/index.html


Its just a bit of PR for the architects firm . 

Never going to happen as for one thing there are already buildings Under construction on the site.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Also, the critical flaw in their design is the assumption that there will be sunlight in London, which we all know is a complete myth told to frighten children.


----------



## SE9

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Boris is _always _thinking about his Prime Ministerial aspirations. He's a senior Tory figurehead who the PM himself just announced as a potential successor. Everything he does, including becoming London Mayor in the first place, has been in service to that end.
> 
> Even so, it's not about local seats. It's about his record as mayor, which will be under intense scrutiny when he becomes an MP again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> He's already campaigned on an environmental platform in 2001 and 2005. A new runway on his watch is going to tarnish that significantly, no matter what constituency you live in. And while he is standing in a safe seat (one of the safest in the land), he still doesn't need eco-protesters on his doorstep mere days before the election campaign gets underway. Nor does he want to undermine his Boris Island plans which require no runway expansions elsewhere.
> 
> I mean, he's running in Uxbridge and South Ruislip just so that he can put direct pressure on Heathrow not to expand. He's put a lot of political cachet into a new hub airport. It could be one of his big legacy projects were he to become PM in 2020. He'll almost certainly run for the leadership either directly after this election (should Cameron lose), or in 2018/19 when Cameron has announced he'll resign. So Boris has a lot of chips in play and another runway is a slight hindrance.


The Airports Commission ruled out the London Britannia Airport (Boris Island) fantasy quickly, there's absolutely no possibility of that happening.

They subsequently did the same to Foster's more credible Thames Hub Airport proposal. Boris supported both visions wholeheartedly, thus rejecting the expansion of City Airport wasn't to bolster his 'environmental credentials'.

The Conservative Party and Labour are pro-Heathrow expansion. As is the CBI, British Chambers of Commerce, London Chamber of Commerce and West London Business. As are the major trade unions (Unite, the GMB and the TUC), local councils (Slough, Spelthorne etc) and so on. The Airports Commission will likely decide on Heathrow this year. He didn't take the Uxbridge seat to piss against the wind in this respect. 

He wouldn't aid his Prime Ministerial aspirations by going against his party and business groups, let alone the plethora of other LHR backers.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Every time,when i check this thread i think,that modern London architecture looks so great! Adorable!


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

Hertsmere House :applause:


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

SE9 said:


> The Airports Commission ruled out the London Britannia Airport (Boris Island) fantasy quickly, there's absolutely no possibility of that happening.
> 
> They subsequently did the same to Foster's more credible Thames Hub Airport proposal. Boris supported both visions wholeheartedly, thus rejecting the expansion of City Airport wasn't to bolster his 'environmental credentials'.
> 
> The Conservative Party and Labour are pro-Heathrow expansion. As is the CBI, British Chambers of Commerce, London Chamber of Commerce and West London Business. As are the major trade unions (Unite, the GMB and the TUC), local councils (Slough, Spelthorne etc) and so on. The Airports Commission will likely decide on Heathrow this year. He didn't take the Uxbridge seat to piss against the wind in this respect.
> 
> He wouldn't aid his Prime Ministerial aspirations by going against his party and business groups, let alone the plethora of other LHR backers.


Johnson has gone against the Tories often throughout his political career. But even so, no-one is suggesting he's going to rebel on this issue. Or that a third runway isn't going to go ahead. Rather, he's positioned himself to conveniently have it both ways. If a third runway gets built (which it will), then it's his constituency that benefits most, giving him a stellar jobs and investment record to take into 2020 or 25. If it doesn't, he can still come out on top by saying he has a history of protecting London's environment. I mean, he's literally won international awards for protecting London's air quality. 

He's also demonstrably run several elections on an environmental platform. Many of his big ticket policies as mayor were green policies, and one of his most chastening censures by the commons was over environmental issues (or to be specific, his failure to act on them).

_Of course_ he's not going to block a third runway. And_ of course_ stopping LCY from expanding is going to have next to no effect on those plans anyway. But you're insane if you don't think this was a political maneuver. Especially as he stepped in personally, overriding his own office and recommendations. And a big giant election which he is running in is only four weeks away. It's 100% political.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14


This looks insanely good!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

> Novotel Canary Wharf
> 40 Marsh Wall, London E14
> 
> *Height*: 124m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: BUJ Architects | *Developer*: Accor
> 
> *Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/10/01049
> 
> *Links:* London forum thread
> 
> 
> 
> *Current status:* Under Construction


Novotel update by chest


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> *Lexicon* and *Canaletto* | Islington EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694
> 
> Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/ | http://www.canalettolondon.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 259-261 City Road, London EC1
> 
> 
> Developer: Mount Anvil | Groveworld
> 
> 
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill | UN Studio
> 
> 
> Floors: 35 | 28
> 
> 
> Homes: 307 | 190
> 
> Cladding progress at the neighbouring Lexicon and Canaletto towers,


Canaletto balconies are being installed, photo by potto:










Canaletto & Lexicon as seen from Barbican, by me:


Lexicon and Canaletto u/c from Barbican by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

> Principal Tower
> Principal Tower, Worship Street, London EC2
> 
> *Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 51 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Hammerson
> 
> *Planning application:* Hackney 2011/0698
> 
> *Links:* London forum thread | Official website
> 
> 
> 
> 245 residential units
> 
> 
> *Current status:* Under Construction


Progress at the Principal Place site, photo by potto:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> Glasshouse Gardens
> *Stratford
> E20*
> 
> *Official website:* http://ghgstratford.com/
> 
> *Planning application:* London Legacy Development Corporation 13/00409/REM
> 
> 
> *Development Facts*
> 
> *Developer:* Lend Lease and LCR
> 
> *Architect:* Allies and Morrison
> 
> *Height:* 95m and 76m
> 
> *Floors:* 30 and 17
> 
> *Homes:* 333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Glasshouse Gardens rising behind the 2012 Olympics Aquatics Centre, photos by Retro Specs:

IMG_1973 by inckamail, on Flickr

IMG_1964 by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> *The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984
> 
> Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10
> 
> 
> Developer: Grove Developments
> 
> 
> Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands
> 
> 
> Floors: 24
> 
> 
> Homes: 100


The Peninsula Tower and Intercontinental Hotel approaching external completion, photo by MPEARCE14:

SAM_1262 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Imperial West 

From Today 

Core rising by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Imperial West by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Imperial West by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Work shift workout by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Imperial West u,c by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Imperial West u,c by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

WWCE & Imperial West by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Westfield White City has commenced , starting with the demo of the existing buildings. 

Making way by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Clearance by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be demolished Network House 

Network House by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Network House , White City by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be cleared by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Demolished warehouses by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Ariel Road by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

We're open as usual by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

We're looking at you kid by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Warehouses & Imperial West by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be Demolished by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Demolished by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Demolished by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

WWCE , demo by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be demolished by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Soon to be demolished by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

TV Center and WWCE by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

WWCE , demo by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

WWCE demo by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Beeb TV Center by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Lot's going on out west.

I'll restore normality on the following page.


----------



## SE9

> *Ardmore lands £48m resi deal in Lewisham*
> 
> Ardmore has won the latest £48m phase of Family Mosaic’s Heathside and Lethbridge regeneration scheme in south London.
> 
> The latest award will see Ardmore start on site this summer on Phase 4 of the Lewisham scheme after completing phase 2 and the ongoing delivery of phase 3.
> 
> Ardmore will build 236 new homes under the latest deal alongside extensive external works to create new roads and external landscaping in the area surrounding the homes.
> 
> Construction on phase 4 is scheduled for completion in spring 2017.


Continued: http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/04/02/ardmore-lands-48m-resi-deal-in-lewisham/


----------



## SE9

> *Brookfield Multiplex lands £125m Saatchi building deal*
> 
> Developer Derwent London has selected Brookfield Multiplex as its preferred bidder to deliver its most ambitious London development project later this year.
> 
> Sources close to the project told the Enquirer that Brookfield Multiplex has beaten rivals Bam Construct and Mace to the 367,000 st ft mixed-use development at 80 Charlotte Street in Fitzrovia.
> 
> The building contract is expected to be worth around £125m when finalised before work starts during the second half of the year.


Continued: http://www.constructionenquirer.com...d-multiplex-lands-125m-saatchi-building-deal/


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Today at Providence Tower, photo by SE9:


Providence Tower - Blackwall, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Today at Horizons, viewed across the Poplar Marina. Photos by SE9:


Poplar Dock Marina, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Poplar Dock Marina, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Poplar Dock Marina, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²

Public space: 8.9 acres










The Wood Wharf site viewed from the eastern end of Canary Wharf. Photos by SE9:


Wood Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Wood Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










Not long to go for the Peninsula Tower and InterContinental hotel, viewed from Blackwall. Photo by SE9:


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










Today at the northern end of the Greenwich Peninsula masterplan area. New landscaped park space to be opened to the public shortly. Photos by SE9:


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Progress at Aldgate Place, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










The White Collar Factory rising at Silicon Roundabout, photos by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

I liked the photos on the previous page but they were a bit on the large side.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










The One Blackfriars site today, photo by TheLondon:


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










The first row of red-tinted glazing panels has been installed at Nova Victoria. Photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










The Tate Modern Project viewed from the North Bank, photo by potto:


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> Lot's going on out west.
> 
> I'll restore normality on the following page.


You've seen nothing yet :lol:


----------



## SE9

*60 Commercial Road* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634624

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 60 Commercial Road, London E1

Developer: Carlyle Group

Architect: Buckley Gray Yeoman

Floors: 19

Student units: 417










Cladding installation ongoing at 60 Commercial Road. Photo by chest:


----------



## hugh

A bit of cool neo retro 60s grooviness there.


----------



## SE9

*One Tower Bridge* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212552

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/one-tower-bridge


Project facts


Address: 1 Tower Bridge, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Homes

Architect: Squire and Partners

Homes: 396










Cladding progress at One Tower Bridge, photo by potto:


----------



## Bligh

In regards to the NYC Vs London new architecture - someone was saying that more landmark structures were being constructed in NYC. 

I just got back from NYC and I've been tracking for NYC thread for some time. The only noticeable modern landmark that day-to-day people recognize is 'The Freedom Tower'. A landmark has to be a building that even children remotely recognize or name. 

In my personal taste, I'd say that London's architecture is more ranged and is currently building higher quality developments. It's not to say that NYC is still a leading City in architecture because it is. 


In regards to reference to Starchitects - this is irrelevant. It is about the structures quality, not the name behind it. The name should come second to the structure.


----------



## JimB

Bligh said:


> In regards to the NYC Vs London new architecture - someone was saying that more landmark structures were being constructed in NYC.
> 
> I just got back from NYC and I've been tracking for NYC thread for some time. *The only noticeable modern landmark that day-to-day people recognize is 'The Freedom Tower'*. A landmark has to be a building that even children remotely recognize or name.
> 
> In my personal taste, I'd say that London's architecture is more ranged and is currently building higher quality developments. It's not to say that NYC is still a leading City in architecture because it is.
> 
> 
> In regards to reference to Starchitects - this is irrelevant. It is about the structures quality, not the name behind it. The name should come second to the structure.


To be fair, it's somewhat more difficult for new buildings to stand out in Manhattan than in London.

Until recently, London had very few skyscrapers and comparatively few mid / low rise modern buildings of real quality. So the results of this current building boom are highly visible. In Manhattan, by contrast, there is already a veritable forest of skyscrapers and quality modern architecture. So anything new, other than the giant 1 World Trade Centre, is far less likely to stand out.


----------



## Infinite Jest

By landmark, I meant landmarks of architecture according the architectural profession, rather than landmarks in the sense of what Joe Average recognises in the street (which would be a measure of absolutely nothing significant at all.)

Take a look at this list: 
42 Star Projects Transforming Architecture in New York City.

You may not like all of the designs (I certainly don't), but you can't deny that London simply doesn't compare when it comes to that level of architecture. 

As for starchitects, I don't know why several people now have bothered to mention something as banal as "famous doesn't mean good". Of course not. But starchitects have access to bigger budgets, better materials, fully-bespoke components, and other perks which result in buildings that are genuinely unique in the world, rather than run-of-the-mill (which makes up 99% of architecture).

That's what distinguishes contemporary architecture in NYC. London is a close second, but it has catching up to do.


----------



## GeorgeHarveyBone

Could we STOP derailing this thread with pointless city vs city discussion.


----------



## MasterOfHisOwnDomain

Infinite Jest said:


> You may not like all of the designs (I certainly don't), but you can't deny that London simply doesn't compare when it comes to that level of architecture.


By what standard does London not compare with NYC (in relation to those designs)? I ask from genuine interest, not pedantry, because I don't see significant differences between those projects and ones that are occurring in London. Of those the only ones that really stand out to me are 625 West 57th Street (the pyramid) and the Culture Shed.

EDIT: reading your post again, is the starchitect quality the distinguishing factor?


----------



## Mr Cladding

erbse said:


> ^ Mr Cladding: Could you please limit yourself to compact overviews, like ~5 relevant photos per project and post? Pics are appreciated, but that one was a bit heavy imo. There's specific threads for the Embassy Gardens, where you can upload more.
> 
> 
> @Infinite Jest: Imho, *London shouldn't care all too much for starchitects*. If they do better stuff than others on the same plot, bring 'em on - but if not, forget about them. Starchitects aren't ruling the freaking universe. Names are hollow (and often overpriced), quality counts.
> 
> I've seen really crappy buildings by starchitects and phenomenal ones by unknown designers. London gets a lot of high quality "no name" designs, that actually put most places in the world to shame, including a great portion of NYC (minus most of Midtown, admittedly).


Apologies , I have made a note and will be more considerate in the future.


----------



## SE9

*Building R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

Developer: Argent

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11

Plans for Building R7 of King's Cross Central have been approved by Camden Council:


----------



## Mr Cladding

The Landau
Fulham , Hammersmith and Fulham
Developer : Mount Anvil & Affinity Sutton
Usage : Residental
Status : U/C
floors: 5
Offical Website : http://www.mountanvil.com/our-londo...jPkIqFQNJeU_EBcW7by3CLPDTSc2pPjJNdRoC8NHw_wcB

The Landau , Fulham by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

The Landau , Fulham by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

The Landau , Fulham by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

London Paddington , Arch refurbishment. 

Paddington train shed arch renewal by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Xvioxify

Wow this is odd, new website format. Cool but just seems wrong, I've got so used to the old style that looked like something from the 90s this now seems really wrong lol


----------



## JimB

^^^^

:?

It's the same old format for me.


----------



## Xvioxify

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> :?
> 
> It's the same old format for me.


To me I've got a new black, grey and white colour scheme and it no longer looks like some website from the 90s


----------



## JimB

Xvioxify said:


> To me I've got a new black, grey and white colour scheme and it no longer looks like some website from the 90s


Ah.

Sounds like you've got the earlier, 1960's version of SSC......before the internet got colour.


----------



## Xvioxify

Lol I must have fallen through the time vortex while leisurely looking at posts. Well nevermind the 60s were cool- I finally get to watch the moon landings live lol


----------



## Mr Cladding

Old Vinyl Factory update 

Hayes & Harlington , London borough of Hillingdon

OVC u,c by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

OVC u,c by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

OVC u,c by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Chelsea Creek , Hammersmith and Fulham

High rise section has topped out , with the cladding now in its early stages.

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Rising from the rubble , Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Creek (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## t.b

i still cant get over how kings cross has changed. love the way it has come along.


----------



## SE9

The only thing I'd change about King's Cross is the height of some residential elements.

Overall an exemplary development.


----------



## AbidM

Blue skies and London <3


----------



## SE9

It's been great this month. No hold-ups to construction due to adverse weather conditions this April.


----------



## erbse

*Photo request: Tate*

Can someone provide a more detailed view of the fresh bricks at Tate Modern's extension? Would be very appreciated.


----------



## JimB

AbidM said:


> If one blackfairs facade turns out to be anything like the Lexicons, than let me tell you, it will be up there as one of my favorite buildings.


Agreed.

One Blackfriars is the project that I most look forward to watching as construction progresses. I know there were lot of people who were very disappointed when a huge chunk was lopped off its proposed height (as a consequence of planning difficulties). But, with hindsight, I actually think that its proportions are now far better. It really is beautiful (in the renders, at least).

As you suggest, the quality of the cladding will make or break it.


----------



## Bligh

Langur said:


> Not sure if I agree with this, Jester. Since the start of the century, London has built far more starchitect buildings than New York. Foster and Rogers account for the majority of these, with dozens apiece. Others are by Renzo Piano, Zaha Hadid, Jean Nouvel, Rem Koolhaas, Herzog & de Meuron, Rafael Vinoly, and soon Frank Gehry. (All bar Vinoly have won the Pritzker Prize.) Hopkins, Grimshaw, and Chipperfield have designed some wonderful buildings too.
> 
> Of course not all buildings by great architects have landmark status. Koolhaas's Rothschild HQ and Nouvel's One New Change, are not quite landmarks. However the Olympic Aquatic Centre is one of Hadid's best works anywhere. And when you think of the impact and quality of projects like the London Eye, O2 Dome, Shard, Gherkin, 122 Leadenhall, Wembley Stadium, Lords Media Centre, Heathrow T5, Canary Wharf Tube, British Museum Great Court, Tate Modern, etc, London has surely added more new landmarks than New York -and also more varied- since the turn of the Millennium.
> 
> I also find some of the landmark and/or starchitect buildings in New York to be disappointing. Who rates 1 World Trade Centre? I know I don't! I also dislike Foster's Hearst Tower, Gehry's Beekman Tower, and Portzamparc's horrid One57. Rogers's 3 World Trade Centre will still be nice, but the original design has been compromised by value engineering. I do envy the Tower Verre though. That'll be superb. If I could steal any New York project for London, I'd steal that.


That was the perfect response. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

JimB said:


> Agreed.
> 
> One Blackfriars is the project that I most look forward to watching as construction progresses. I know there were lot of people who were very disappointed when a huge chunk was lopped off its proposed height (as a consequence of planning difficulties). But, with hindsight, I actually think that its proportions are now far better. It really is beautiful (in the renders, at least).
> 
> As you suggest, the quality of the cladding will make or break it.


I'd say the exact same in regards to the Lime Street Tower cladding. I'm hoping it will look as good as it does in the renders... but you never know. 

Like you said, it will make it or break it.


----------



## SE9

erbse said:


> Can someone provide a more detailed view of the fresh bricks at Tate Modern's extension? Would be very appreciated.


Will do next time I'm around Bankside with a camera


----------



## SE9

*High-tech interactive model of London launches*
Estates Gazette | 22 April 2015


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Sky Gardens rising, photos by Retro Specs:


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Cost: £450 million ($675m)

Homes: 737










Construction progress at Nine Elms point, photos by Retro Specs:


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

JimB said:


> Agreed.
> 
> One Blackfriars is the project that I most look forward to watching as construction progresses. I know there were lot of people who were very disappointed when a huge chunk was lopped off its proposed height (as a consequence of planning difficulties). *But, with hindsight, I actually think that its proportions are now far better*. It really is beautiful (in the renders, at least).
> 
> As you suggest, the quality of the cladding will make or break it.


@SE9

Having posted the above, I thought I'd take a look at the official One Blackfriars site and, if my eyes don't deceive me, the renders there seem to be a little different to the render you posted on the previous page. I have to say that they don't look as good. A little too chunky for my liking. Not as elegant.

So has there been another redesign? Is the render you posted on the previous page now out of date? Perhaps the renders on the official site are out of date?

Or is it just my imagination that there is any difference at all?!!


----------



## SE9

There's no difference, it's the same design.


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










This week at the Manhattan Loft Gardens site, photos by SE9:


Manhattan Loft Gardens site - Stratford, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Manhattan Loft Gardens - Stratford, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> There's no difference, it's the same design.


Ah.

I guess it must just be the angle of the render that you've posted, then. It makes One Blackfriars look a lot sleeker than it does from other angles.


----------



## SE9

*M by Montcalm* | City Road EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445920

Official website: http://www.mbymontcalm.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 151-157 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Endora

Architect: Squire and Partners

Floors: 24

Hotel rooms: 300

The M by Montcalm now open, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 and 24

Homes: 253










The Corniche site, photo by Retro Specs:


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Core rising at Merano Residences, photo by Retro Specs:


Untitled by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## Londonese

^^is that the 'Giant's Causeway' building behind in the render? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## SE9

That's now The Corniche.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

JimB said:


> Ah.
> 
> I guess it must just be the angle of the render that you've posted, then. It makes One Blackfriars look a lot sleeker than it does from other angles.


From many angles it makes 20 fenchurch street look like an epitome of slim and sexy.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Chelsea Waterfront 

Borough : Kensington & Chelsea 
Developer : Hutchinson Whampoa 
Status : U/C 

A selection of photos from last weekend 

Lots Road (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Waterfront (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Waterfront (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Waterfront (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Waterfront by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Chelsea Waterfront (u/c) by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

BBC Television Center , White City refurb

Borough : Hammersmith and Fulham 
Status : U/C

Some more pics 

Television Center by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Television Center by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

stevekeiretsu said:


> From many angles it makes 20 fenchurch street look like an epitome of slim and sexy.


Ha! That might be taking it a bit far!

But I have to confess that, having now seen renders from multiple angles, I'm not half as keen on the reduced height One Blackfriars as I was. Strange that it looks so good from just that one angle.


----------



## JimB

Looking at those pictures of Chelsea Waterfront above, I have to say that Lots Road Power Station really is an unheralded gem. Lacks the sheer size and visual impact of its big brother at Battersea, of course, but it's a fine building nevertheless. Much looking forward to seeing it restored.


----------



## Core Rising

JimB said:


> Looking at those pictures of Chelsea Waterfront above, I have to say that Lots Road Power Station really is an unheralded gem. Lacks the sheer size and visual impact of its big brother at Battersea, of course, but it's a fine building nevertheless. Much looking forward to seeing it restored.


----------



## RegentHouse

Langur said:


> Not sure if I agree with this, Jester. Since the start of the century, London has built far more starchitect buildings than New York. Foster and Rogers account for the majority of these, with dozens apiece. Others are by Renzo Piano, Zaha Hadid, Jean Nouvel, Rem Koolhaas, Herzog & de Meuron, Rafael Vinoly, and soon Frank Gehry. (All bar Vinoly have won the Pritzker Prize.) Hopkins, Grimshaw, and Chipperfield have designed some wonderful buildings too.
> 
> Of course not all buildings by great architects have landmark status. Koolhaas's Rothschild HQ and Nouvel's One New Change, are not quite landmarks. However the Olympic Aquatic Centre is one of Hadid's best works anywhere. And when you think of the impact and quality of projects like the London Eye, O2 Dome, Shard, Gherkin, 122 Leadenhall, Wembley Stadium, Lords Media Centre, Heathrow T5, Canary Wharf Tube, British Museum Great Court, Tate Modern, etc, London has surely added more new landmarks than New York -and also more varied- since the turn of the Millennium.
> 
> I also find some of the landmark and/or starchitect buildings in New York to be disappointing. Who rates 1 World Trade Centre? I know I don't! I also dislike Foster's Hearst Tower, Gehry's Beekman Tower, and Portzamparc's horrid One57. Rogers's 3 World Trade Centre will still be nice, but the original design has been compromised by value engineering. I do envy the Tower Verre though. That'll be superb. If I could steal any New York project for London, I'd steal that.


Well you're a minority because while it's extremely overrated, 1 World Trade Center beats every London skyscraper.

Want to trade the Gherkin for 425 Park Avenue, and 20 Fenchurch Street for 432 Park Avenue? I dislike them all, but they would look better switched around.


----------



## Core Rising

*27 Commercial Road | Aldgate | 67m | 21 fl | Approved*

27 Commercial Road
27 Commercial Road and 29-37 Whitechurch Lane

*Height*: 67m AGL | *Floors*: 21 | *Architect*: Stock Woolstencroft | *Developer*: Reef Estates *Hotel Occupier*: Motel One UK Ltd

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets
http://planreg.towerhamlets.gov.uk/...n=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/13/02338

27 Commercial Road 4 by corerising, on Flickr

27 Commercial Road 36 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

Core Rising said:


>


Yep.

I especially like that they're going to restore the windows wherever they've been bricked up.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

And we're not just talking about sticking new glass in there, that eastern end facade shown in the render above is a right mess, it had a motley collection of lean-to buildings built up next to it. here's the state of it just after they were demolished in 2013.

Lots Road Power Station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

Looks to me like they will have to rebuild that wall ^^


----------



## mattymarttin

Cada vez más urbanizado Londres


----------



## Phaleo

any update on battersea project.


----------



## SE9

The latest photos taken by forumers are on page 90 of the Battersea Power Station thread.


----------



## SE9

*Canary Wharf Station* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($755m)



















Yesterday at Canary Wharf Station, photos by SE9:


Canary Wharf Station - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Station - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Progress at Baltimore Tower, photos by SE9:


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²

Public space: 8.9 acres










Pile installation ongoing at Wood Wharf, photos by SE9:


Canary Wharf Station - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Station - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Station - Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*27 Commercial Road | Aldgate | 67m | 21 fl | Approved*

A fine classic-modern design that'd suit any city with a tradition of brickwork. Well done, it'll likely turn out good.

Nice setbacks and overall structure:


















*Stockwool Architecture*


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ looks great! Thanks erbse!


----------



## Bligh

RegentHouse said:


> Well you're a minority because while it's extremely overrated, 1 World Trade Center beats every London skyscraper.
> 
> Want to trade the Gherkin for 425 Park Avenue, and 20 Fenchurch Street for 432 Park Avenue? I dislike them all, but they would look better switched around.


I really do not think he's in a minority. 

The Gherkin for 425 Park Avenue? Hell no. Not today, not ever would I do that trade. The Gherkin is more aesthetically pleasing on every level for that part of the City. It's a higher quality skyscraper.

I appreciate that 20 Fenchurch St is not the best looking tower in the world, but neither is 432 Park Avenue! Neither of the two are Vinoly's best work. Furthermore, 432 Park Avenue debatably looks just as out of place in that part of Midtown NYC! How much MORE would it look out of place at the 20FS site!?

Granted, One World Trade would look good in the Docklands area, but not the City. 

So would they look better switched around? No.


----------



## LDN N7

432 Park Avenue is one of the most ridiculous looking buildings around.


----------



## london lad

Japanese developer plans 40-storey London tower
Aaron Morby | Fri 24th April | 0:01









Japan’s leading developer Mitsubishi Estate is to submit a planning application for a 40-storey office tower at the heart of the City of London.

The proposals for an office-led, mixed-use tower with public viewing gallery at the top have been designed by Wilkinson Eyre Architects and resembles a stack of blocks.

The redevelopment of 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street is rated as one of the most prized sites in the Square Mile nestled between the Cheesegrater and soon to be redeveloped site of the stalled Pinnacle building.

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/04/24/japanese-developer-plans-40-storey-london-tower/


----------



## AbidM

london lad said:


> Japanese developer plans 40-storey London tower
> Aaron Morby | Fri 24th April | 0:01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan’s leading developer Mitsubishi Estate is to submit a planning application for a 40-storey office tower at the heart of the City of London.
> 
> The proposals for an office-led, mixed-use tower with public viewing gallery at the top have been designed by Wilkinson Eyre Architects and resembles a stack of blocks.
> 
> The redevelopment of 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street is rated as one of the most prized sites in the Square Mile nestled between the Cheesegrater and soon to be redeveloped site of the stalled Pinnacle building.
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/04/24/japanese-developer-plans-40-storey-london-tower/


Thought a relatively nice looking skyscraper, I doubt it's ever going to be approved. The building looks to close for comfort with other surrounding projects, it just seems weird. I don't know what the rules and regulations might be regarding the closeness of a building but I believe that it really can't be that close, especially for it's height, size etc. 

Does this sound prosperous? 

(Side note: Be nice to me, it's my birthday tomorrow  )

Oh and, nice building.


----------



## JamieUK

Makes the building to the left of it look tiny.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Garden Bridge drilling starts in Thames as judicial review looms
London-se1.co.uk
29th April 2015 



> *Contractors started to dig exploratory boreholes in the River Thames for the controversial Garden Bridge this week, just days after a High Court judge ruled that the scope of a judicial review of the decision to approve the scheme could be widened.*
> 
> The jack-up barge Skate 2D will be used to dig 4 deep boreholes, 16 shallow boreholes and 30 shallow cone penetration test boreholes. Engineers will work round the clock for five days to complete the survey.
> 
> Last Tuesday opponents of the Garden Bridge successfully argued in the High Court that the forthcoming judicial review proceedings into the bridge's impact on London's heritage should also examine whether Lambeth Council properly examined the financial arrangements for the structure's upkeep before granting approval.


Continued in link : http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/vi...n=Feed:+SE1newstwitter+(SE1+news+for+Twitter)


----------



## stevekeiretsu

LDN N7 said:


> Very nice. Isn't there another building proposed for the city centre with that layered look?


London Wall Place

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87180397&postcount=76


----------



## yubnub

stevekeiretsu said:


> London Wall Place
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87180397&postcount=76


Or maybe the Leadenhall building?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660252


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Progress at the Novotel, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

Developer: Hutchison Whampoa

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










Progress at Chelsea Waterfront, the Lots Road Power Station redevelopment project. Photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0054 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0056 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Creek* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981984

Official website: http://www.chelseacreek.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 9 Park Street, London SW6

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Squire and Partners

Homes: 475

Site area: 7.5 acres










Cladding installation under way at the Chelsea Creek tower. Photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0028 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0063 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/


Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Capital and Counties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demolition preparation ongoing at Earls Court, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0016 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0018 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Progress at Nova Victoria, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0001 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0008 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










Progress at the SBT, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0172 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0162 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










One The Elephant viewed from the Shard, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0387 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0374 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Lambeth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Sky Gardens rising, photos by stevekeiretsu and MPEARCE14:


Skygardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


DSC_0104 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Today at Baltimore Tower, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: 20 Millharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 31










Cladding installation ongoing at Lincoln Plaza, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Minories London* | Aldgate EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=367561

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 16 Minories and 62-64 Aldgate, London EC3

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: 4C Hotel Group

Total floorspace: 42,610m²

Hotel rooms: 380

Homes: 87










The Minories London site, photos by MPEARCE14:


DSC_0234 by .Martin., on Flickr


DSC_0235 by .Martin., on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

The Chelsea Waterfront is one of the projects that are most interesting to me in London along with the Nine Elms towers, the Greenwich Peninsula small towers and the Blossom Street rebuilds that I actually think are an improvement.


----------



## JimB

LDN N7 said:


> Very nice. Isn't there another building proposed for the city centre with that layered look?


Do you mean this one (dubbed Gotham City) for Leadenhall Street?


----------



## Bligh

JimB said:


> Do you mean this one (dubbed Gotham City) for Leadenhall Street?


I was about to answer the gentleman with the same picture! This a great design. I haven't heard any news on it in a while though?


----------



## stinkysteel

I dislike this as half of it is a ground scraper and the tall half hides the gherkin from the north side... i think? If it was taller at least it would resemble the rockefeller in New york.


----------



## Bligh

stinkysteel said:


> I dislike this as half of it is a ground scraper and the tall half hides the gherkin from the north side... i think? If it was taller at least it would resemble the rockefeller in New york.


I'd like to see more renders, especially looking from ground-level Southbank... but I doubt a render will come out like that. And yes, it definitely echoes an Art Deco style, which isn't a bad thing imo :cheers:


----------



## VDB

Earls Court Regeneration :drool: Absolutely gorgeous.

Weird question: does anyone know how many apartments are U/C in Inner London at the moment? It seems as though there's going to be a population explosion.


----------



## Mr Cladding

The first bit of cladding at the new U.S. Embassy on nine elms lane is now visible.

Via the U.S. Embassy on Flickr


----------



## GB1

^^^^ It looks like the cladding going up on the Nova Victoria project.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

VDB said:


> Earls Court Regeneration :drool: Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Weird question: does anyone know how many apartments are U/C in Inner London at the moment? It seems as though there's going to be a population explosion.


SE9 will probably have a better answer, but yeah, there's going to be a population explosion / sort of already is.

http://www.planningresource.co.uk/a...ation-projected-grow-faster-rate-rest-england
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...million-within-the-next-15-years-9451892.html

Trouble is it's not a case of X apartments U/C meaning the population will grow by X. It's going to grow regardless with people living illegal in sheds and the like if it comes to it. Again, already happening.

Not to drag this thread into election politics again (please!) but strategy documents suggest we need 62,000 new homes per year, Boris' official target is a more modest 42,000 new homes per year, while the actual output in reality last year was 16,8000. So you can see there is an enormous shortfall. However many it looks like are U/C right now (and it does feel like loads) it's small change compared to what's needed!

http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/bori...omes-short-per-year-says-shma/7001652.article
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayo...-homes-built-in-london-last-year-9414410.html


----------



## Xvioxify

stevekeiretsu said:


> SE9 will probably have a better answer, but yeah, there's going to be a population explosion / sort of already is.
> 
> http://www.planningresource.co.uk/a...ation-projected-grow-faster-rate-rest-england
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...million-within-the-next-15-years-9451892.html
> 
> Trouble is it's not a case of X apartments U/C meaning the population will grow by X. It's going to grow regardless with people living illegal in sheds and the like if it comes to it. Again, already happening.
> 
> Not to drag this thread into election politics again (please!) but strategy documents suggest we need 62,000 new homes per year, Boris' official target is a more modest 42,000 new homes per year, while the actual output in reality last year was 16,8000. So you can see there is an enormous shortfall. However many it looks like are U/C right now (and it does feel like loads) it's small change compared to what's needed!
> 
> http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/bori...omes-short-per-year-says-shma/7001652.article
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayo...-homes-built-in-london-last-year-9414410.html



You are right to say that we are not building enough homes. We definitely aren't by miles. The main reason of this is because of stupid planning laws and the simple fact, the government can't afford any major house building. The best solution to this would probably be tax breaks for brownfield sights that dot London and much of the UK along with removal of many stupid planning laws. Once that has been done the government will then have to sort out its finances before going on any major house building program......


----------



## london lad

Its got nothing to do with stupid planning laws. There's hundreds of thousands of units with planning in London.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I was very studiously making no comment on whose fault it is or how it should be fixed, just wanted to keep it to the raw numbers for this thread.  There's a housing crisis thread for all those debates.


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Piling ongoing at the Two Fifty One site, photos by SE9:


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113026237

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300










Groundworks ongoing at the phase one site of Elephant Park. Photos by SE9:


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Trafalgar Place* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://trafalgarplace.com/


Project facts


Address: Trafalgar Place, Rodney Road, London SE17

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: dRMM Architects

Cost: £50 million ($75m)

Homes: 235










Trafalgar Place nearing completion, photos by SE9:


Trafalgar Place - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Trafalgar Place - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

Borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($370m)

Homes: 800










Construction and road remodelling ongoing at Lewisham Gateway, photos by geogregor:


P4281749 by Geogregor, on Flickr


P4281747 by Geogregor, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Renaissance* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/h454401-renaissance/


Project facts


Address: Renaissance, Loampit Vale, London SE13

Borough: Lewisham

Developer: Barratt Homes

Architect: Assael Architecture

Cost: £140 million ($215m)

Homes: 788










Construction nearing completion at Renaissance, which neighbours the Lewisham Gateway project above. Photos by geogregor and SE9:


P4281755 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Renaissance at Loampit Vale - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk nearing completion at Millbank, photo by opayek:


R0013312 by Opak+e, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Cladding progress at Nova, photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## hugh

SE9 cheers for the updates.


----------



## Axelferis

This cite is incredible. Always building ... :nuts:


----------



## SE9

*Aylesbury Regeneration* | Walworth SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859444

Official website: http://www.aylesburynow.london/


Project facts


Borough: Southwark

Developer: Notting Hill Housing

Masterplan architect: HTA Design

Cost: £2.4 billion ($3.7bn)

Homes: 3,500

Plans for the demolition and redevelopment of the Aylesbury Estate have been approved by Southwark Council:

- *Property Week:* Aylesbury Estate regeneration gets green light

- *Building Design:* Southwark approves 3,500-home redevelopment

- *Construction Enquirer:* Green light for 3,500-home Aylesbury Estate


----------



## erbse

Those floral "ornaments" at the bottom side of the balconies are a neat detail. The careful brickwork looks good, too. It's the small things that really make a good and liveable building.  Developers in general need more love for the detail to please people.


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Portakabins up and piling ongoing at the 52 Lime Street site. Photos by SE9:


52 Lime Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


52 Lime Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

erbse said:


> Those floral "ornaments" at the bottom side of the balconies are a neat detail. The careful brickwork looks good, too. It's the small things that really make a good and liveable building.  Developers in general need more love for the detail to please people.


Yeah, it's funny, just yesterday I was moaning in the london forum how architects/developers never seem to bother with ornamental details like a row of slightly different brickwork above each window... and today here we are with a proposal doing exactly that.


----------



## SE9

*The Monument Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474129

Official website: http://themonumentbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 11-19 Monument Street, London EC3

Developer: Skanska

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Office space: 7,896m²










Construction progress at the Monument Building, photo by SE9:


The Monument Building - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> Those floral "ornaments" at the bottom side of the balconies are a neat detail. The careful brickwork looks good, too. It's the small things that really make a good and liveable building.  Developers in general need more love for the detail to please people.


I couldn't agree more. :cheers:


----------



## london lad

Westminster council in their infinite wisdom thought it a good idea to approve this.

There's a petition set up to oppose it. Hopefully it might get the application called in.

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/don-t-demolish-152-158-the-strand-london



fitz44 said:


> Buildings to be demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement.


----------



## PortoNuts

Good to see activity on 52 Lime Street. :cheers2:


----------



## erbse

@the demolitions/Old Law Building: What the heck are they thinking? :cripes: These "excuses" are completely hollow. These buildings can and should be seperately used. It's frightening to see how various London developers aren't a tiny bit interested in "old town"-like structures. Building mergers should be an absolute exception, not the rule (like 7 facades, but only 1 building, WTF?).
It should be single dedicated owners in such cases, otherwise London turns into a mere facadist coulisse, some sort of soulless Potemkin village. Such buildings need to be saved and need to be kept alive in their small unit separation. *It's perfectly possible and makes a thriving diverse place, many old towns in the world prove it.*


----------



## JamieUK

Them building look very tatty. I won't lose any sleep if they get knocked down. That building to the left of it the big ugly one, that one looks like it's getting recladded from the picture?


----------



## yubnub

erbse said:


> @the demolitions/Old Law Building: What the heck are they thinking? :cripes: These "excuses" are completely hollow. These buildings can and should be seperately used. It's frightening to see how various London developers aren't a tiny bit interested in "old town"-like structures. Building mergers should be an absolute exception, not the rule (like 7 facades, but only 1 building, WTF?).
> It should be single dedicated owners in such cases, otherwise London turns into a mere facadist coulisse, some sort of soulless Potemkin village. Such buildings need to be saved and need to be kept alive in their small unit separation. *It's perfectly possible and makes a thriving diverse place, many old towns in the world prove it.*


I agree! What makes this worse though is that the proposed replacement looks horrible and cheap. I dont mind if they knock down old stuff so long as the replacement is better. This just looks shitty


----------



## london lad

It’s not a developer but a world class educational institution, King’s College London. Apparently they need the space even though just last month they signed up for 300,000sq ft of space in buildings nearby.

What’s worse is Westminster council approved it even though they have had projects across the river called in for public inquiry and written to UNESCO and due to heritage issue yet seem quite happy to way away their heritage here.


----------



## SE9

*Enderby Place* | Greenwich SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814950

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Enderby Wharf, Christchurch Way, London SE10

Borough: Greenwich

Developer: Westcourt Real Estate

Architect: The Manser Practice

Height: 102m | 92m | 75m

Floors: 29 | 26 | 21

Homes: 477

Plans for Enderby Place and the London International Cruise Terminal have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## stinkysteel

I feel so sorry for the monument. Such a magnificent and remarkable structure and yet so badly treated by developers over the years. This latest bland box under values the site yet again. So bored with this it'll do style of office development.


----------



## Axel76NG

^^

Really not a fan of Enderby place development I must say. It has a 70s council estate feel to it (especially in that first picture).


----------



## Bligh

Axel76NG said:


> ^^
> 
> Really not a fan of Enderby place development I must say. It has a 70s council estate feel to it (especially in that first picture).


I thought it felt more like Rotterdam than 70s Council Estate... but I sort of know what you mean


----------



## SE9

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Minoco Wharf, London E16

Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.3bn)

Site area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400










The Royal Wharf site, photos courtesy of the Ballymore Group:


054 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


045 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower has topped out. Photo courtesy of the Ballymore Group:


060 by ballymore_group, on Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio

London had a real construction boom! Very nice projects.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($755m)



















Crossrail Place has opened to the public. Events to mark its opening will take place through the weekend:

- *Dezeen:* Foster's Crossrail Place roof garden to open at Canary Wharf

- *Financial Times:* Crossrail project passes Canary Wharf station milestone

- *Evening Standard:* Canary Wharf Crossrail: Milestone reached as public roof gardens open in new flagship station


----------



## erbse

Crossrail turned out fantastic! Definitely one of the better Foster projects in recent years.


----------



## rjee

does anyone in this thread know when the decision on whether a third runway should be built at Heathrow or not, will be taken? I think it is really crucial for the airport and its reputation as one of the busiest airports in the world, to have this expasion approved.


----------



## Xvioxify

rjee said:


> does anyone in this thread know when the decision on whether a third runway should be built at Heathrow or not, will be taken? I think it is really crucial for the airport and its reputation as one of the busiest airports in the world, to have this expasion approved.


I believe the report is due late this year and will be presented to the next government (whoever it is). It will probably recommend to build a third runway. However I highly doubt any government will build it until the 2030s at least because it is seen as political suicide to do so. Such a shame...... Damn NIMBYS


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










This Manhattan Loft Gardens site, photos by Core Rising:


DPP_0052 by corerising, on Flickr


DPP_0054 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Manhattan Loft Gardens is a great looking building, but the surrounds couldn't be much drabber. Christ, if there was only a bit of height variation in those blocks of flats, it'd go some way to alleviating the oppressiveness.


----------



## metroranger

hugh said:


> Manhattan Loft Gardens is a great looking building, but the surrounds couldn't be much drabber. Christ, if there was only a bit of height variation in those blocks of flats, it'd go some way to alleviating the oppressiveness.


There will be hugh.
Check out Plot N08 G+8, G+26 and G+30 storey high buildings. Due to start this June check out some of the local reaction on the E20 forum.

Main construction works commence late summer 2015
Tower Cranes erected Q4 2015
Basement complete Q2 2016
Concrete tower frame complete Q2 2016
Landscaping commences Q3 2017
Internal fit out Q4 2017
Project completion Q4 2017


----------



## SE9

In addition, the untouched site with black hoardings above is the location of the Penny Brook proposal.


----------



## SE9

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/


Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects, John Pardey Architects and Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 1,700










Progress at City Island, photos by Core Rising:


DPP_0029 by corerising, on Flickr


DPP_0043 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










Hoola rising at Royal Victoria Dock. Photos by Core Rising:


DPP_0048 by corerising, on Flickr


DPP_0049 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Today at the Wood Wharf site, photos by DarJoLe:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Progress at the 1 and 10 Bank Street site, photos by Core Rising:


DPP_0028 by corerising, on Flickr


DPP_0029 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The 52 Lime Street site from Billiter Street. Photos by The Shard Baby:


CIMG0295 by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


CIMG0316 by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

20 Eastbourne Terrace 

It has now topped out , with the cladding rising too. 

IMG_4634.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4635.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4636.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4637.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4646.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4648.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

London thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=321409

Official website: http://www.20fenchurchstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 20 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Rafael Viñoly

Height: 160m

Floors: 36










At the upper levels of 20 Fenchurch Street, photos by SE9:


Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Today at the Tate Modern Project, photo courtesy of the Tate:


----------



## SE9

*The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.theramquarter.com/


Project facts


Address: Ram Street, London SW18

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: EPR Architects

Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)

Homes: 661










Construction is under way at the Ram Brewery site:


----------



## AbidM

It's about F%@#ING time they started on the Tate Modern project exterior. Also the I know I've been hating on 20 fenchurch and doubting the enclosed roof garden, now I'm starting to think that I like it.


----------



## Bligh

AbidM said:


> It's about F%@#ING time they started on the Tate Modern project exterior. Also the I know I've been hating on 20 fenchurch and doubting the enclosed roof garden, now I'm starting to think that I like it.


I think there are quite a few people who are starting the realise this... 

Also, the SkyGarden is super photogenic. :cheers:


----------



## JamieUK

That City Island isn't as tall as I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Some of the many photos from Monday , the rest are to be found on my flickr account.

IMG_4651.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4665.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

199 Westminster Bridge 

IMG_4676.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4678.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










IMG_4683.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4684.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Elephant 1 , U/C

IMG_4687.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4694.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4739.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4743.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4755.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4770.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113026237

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300










IMG_4703.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Elephant & Castle cluster , Old Kent Road by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

Old Kent Road , Prior Elephant Park by Mr Cladding, on Flickr
IMG_4770.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

360 London , Elephant & Castle 

Elephant & Castle cluster from Imperial War Museum by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4682.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4748.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4749.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4750.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

BBC Television Center , Refurb 

Hammmersmith & Fulham

IMG_4797.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4798.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4799.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4804.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4812.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4813.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4814.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4817.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Imperial West , Hammersmith & Fulham

IMG_4811.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr

IMG_4801.jpg by Mr Cladding, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Those two cores in the Imperial West development have risen rather quickly. I live in the Bush and quite often head east along the Westway. For whatever reason, I didn't do so for a week or two and....boom....there they suddenly were.

So much going on in the area, with the Westfield extension and the Television Centre redevelopment also underway. Old Oak Common only just down the road too, as and when that development begins.


----------



## Mr Cladding

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Those two cores in the Imperial West development have risen rather quickly. I live in the Bush and quite often head east along the Westway. For whatever reason, I didn't do so for a week or two and....boom....there they suddenly were.
> 
> So much going on in the area, with the Westfield extension and the Television Centre redevelopment also underway. Old Oak Common only just down the road too, as and when that development begins.


With Old Oak Common thanks to the train depots , we are looking at a start of regeneration of around 2020. Site prep is underway at the Crossrail Old Oak Common depot olny for it to be demolished a few years after. You could come over the main London forum , I am always posting updates for Old Oak Common.


----------



## SE9

*The Penny Brook* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122003937

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Plot N17, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Union Hanover Securities

Architect: Grzywinski + Pons Architects

Floors: 25

Hotel rooms: 249 (Penny Brook) and 137 (Adagio)

Plans for the Penny Brook have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation:

- *Property Week:* Union Hanover gets green light for Stratford hotel

- *Property EU:* Union Hanover gets green light for €172m UK hotel project

- *Construction Enquirer:* Contractors line-up for £126m Stratford double hotel


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Awesome! So for sure it will be built?


----------



## Bligh

Great Elephant and Castle updates Cladding. Many thanks.


----------



## Axel76NG

The Penny Brook is absolutely beautiful! I can easily see it becoming a new monument for London. Do we know what the exact height will be?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ It's like Gaudi-meets-Seifert with a hint of Niemeyer. Too bad it wasn't planned in a more noticeable location.

If they really put effort into it, it could be London's building of the decade.


----------



## RoosterCg

ThatOneGuy said:


> If they really put effort into it, it could be London's building of the decade.


Lets see how it turns out because early renders, before the value engineers get to work on it, tend to be about as reliable and trustworthy as the Paris thread count.


----------



## wespje1990

I can't believe how every single project is stunning!
If it all follows to through (and most of it probaply will) it will take London from amazing to spectecular!


----------



## Bligh

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ It's like Gaudi-meets-Seifert with a hint of Niemeyer. *Too bad it wasn't planned in a more noticeable location.*
> 
> If they really put effort into it, it could be London's building of the decade.


That's exactly my thought. Great building and design but the I'm afraid it just wont get noticed. hno:


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> That's exactly my thought. Great building and design but the I'm afraid it just wont get noticed. hno:


It is such a pity that it will be lost within an endless sea of meh buildings. hno:


----------



## .Adam

Perhaps it'll be a nice architectural moment in a sea of mediocrity.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($755m)










Photos from the opening of Crossrail Place:


----------



## SE9

*Wedge House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123786358

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 32-40 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Derwent

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 14

Hotel rooms: 192

Office space: 5,848m²

Plans for Wedge House have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^Another nice one, also looks inspired by Seifert!


----------



## el palmesano

SE9 said:


> *20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sky Garden, 20 Fenchurch Street - City of London by SE9 London, on Flickr[/SIZE]



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ That Crossrail tunnel is beautiful architectural symmetry (Instagramers are going crazy for it). 

I really think this is going to be an amazing success.


----------



## vitruvianguy

RoosterCg said:


> Lets see how it turns out because early renders, before the value engineers get to work on it, tend to be about as reliable and trustworthy as the Paris thread count.


Hope they just get rid of that messy fence around the forecourt which seems to be doing little other than obscure the effect of the magnificent arched piers. 

Other than that, it looks stunning. Easily one of the best-looking designs out there at the moment - but, agree, hope it doesn't get too compromised along the way. And a shame it isn't somewhere a bit more prominent.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Bligh said:


> ^^^^ That Crossrail tunnel is beautiful architectural symmetry (Instagramers are going crazy for it).
> 
> I really think this is going to be an amazing success.


agree. Looks very modern and gorgeous. Amazing project


----------



## stevekeiretsu

...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8


Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London


Architect: Rolfe Judd


Cost: £450 million ($730m)


Homes: 737










The low-rise / mid-rise elements of this scheme continue to progress quickly, as seen in this street view update by Retro Specs:


Nine elms point by inckamail, on Flickr

More excitingly for high-rise fans, the view from the train shows the first tower core beginning to rise:


Nine Elms Point u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Downing


Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios


Floors: 32


Student rooms: 553


Leisure centre with 25m x 9m swimming pool










Site preparation has commenced at The Atlas:


Atlas site prep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14


Borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Galliard Developments


Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill


Height: 150m


Floors: 44











Forumer onerob spotted this shot in the twitter stream of renowned London-based aerial photographer Jason Hawkes:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Here's something a bit different for you. Instead of an update on one project, a look at the density of projects in the Aldgate / Whitechapel area.


Aldgate by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr










Green = recently completed
Purple = proposed
Red = under construction

1. One Commercial Street
2. Aldgate Tower
3. Whitechapel Square
4. Aldgate Place
5. 15 Minories & 62 Aldgate High Street
6. 27 Commercial Road 
7. Altitude
8. 60 Commercial Road
9. 24-26 Minories
10. Goodman's Fields


----------



## SE9

Good to see some activity (at last) at the Atlas site. 

An 'Atlas' tower on City Road and an 'Atlas' tower in Vauxhall, they should do battle for the name!


----------



## SE9

Commercial property investment activity in Q1 2015 was the second highest on record. The City and fringes of central London (Shoreditch, Aldgate, South Bank etc) enjoyed the best growth, with the West End slowest.

Investor appetite for the city, a driver for many of the projects featured here, stays flat year-on-year:




Global Investor Intentions Survey 2015
*CBRE (Los Angeles)* | *2015*














*Report:* Global Investor Intentions Survey 2015


Associated news articles

*Globe Street:* CBRE Anticipates More Global Investments

*Financial Review:* Sydney trumps Paris, New York for foreign real estate investment

*World Property Journal:* London Top Target for Global Investors, Secondary Markets Gain Popularity


----------



## ThatOneGuy

vitruvianguy said:


> Hope they just get rid of that messy fence around the forecourt which seems to be doing little other than obscure the effect of the magnificent arched piers.
> 
> Other than that, it looks stunning. Easily one of the best-looking designs out there at the moment - but, agree, hope it doesn't get too compromised along the way. And a shame it isn't somewhere a bit more prominent.


Maybe that base is needed for structural integrity. The could have indeed made it fit better with the arches, though.


----------



## erbse

It's quite obvious that the Crossrail Place designers at Foster had some love and affection for *Germany*! :colgate:









http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


A fantastic station btw. One of the best contemporary ones in the world now.


----------



## SE9

*St Michael's Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816347

Official website: http://www.stmichaelssquarecroydon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 6-44 Station Road, Croydon CR0

London borough: Croydon

Developer: Barratt Homes, Ward Homes and Portman Square Holdings

Architect: Assael Architecture

Floors: 25 and 21

Homes: 232

Commercial space: 1,894m²

Plans for St Michael's Square have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Bligh

The Atlas in Vauxhall is beautiful from street level!!!!

Great info on London's investment SE9. I hope the City keeps up the momentum! Let's hope the Bishopsgate Tower gets a major tenant... any news on this?


----------



## SE9

No news yet, a planning application is expected soon!


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> No news yet, a planning application is expected soon!


Brilliant! I'm looking forward to it and hoping for good things! :cheers:


----------



## erbse

The call for better timeless architecture and more classical quality in London doesn't remain unheard! kay:

*Audley Square House | Mayfair

Architect: Robert A.M. Stern (RAMSA) *
London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816554










The current "eye candy" in place (a 60s car park):

















Source: http://www.archdaily.com/620477/robert-a-m-stern-to-build-britian-s-most-expensive-flats/
http://therealdeal.com/blog/tag/robert-a-m-stern/

This view is prevailing more:
_As BD Online reports, *Caudwell abandoned an already approved £300 million Foster + Partners scheme in favor of Stern’s neo-classical design, saying he chose the New York-based architect for his “ability to design high-quality buildings that do not stand apart from their surroundings but rather fit in comfortably amongst their neighbors.”*

*“We have opted for quality over quantity,”* said Richard Bosson of Caudwell Properties. “*We will likely sacrifice a bit of square footage in favor of creating the best quality flats.* We have a great site and are determined to make this work. *We are confident we can create a beautiful and timeless luxury building.*”
- quoted_


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Brilliant! I'm looking forward to it and hoping for good things! :cheers:


282m and around 60 storeys, we wait for more.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

interesting that stern's proposal involved destroying an actual historic townhouse. nonetheless, i think of stern as the successor to classical architecture, picking up where it generally speaking left off as the 40s began.


----------



## londonboy99

It looks to me that Nine Elms is going to be another cluster, with St Georges Tower alrady there and the new Nine Elms buildings & the Sky Gardens to be built it will look amazing!


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> The call for better timeless architecture and more classical quality in London doesn't remain unheard! kay:
> 
> *Audley Square House | Mayfair*


Excellent news erbse, thanks! I love this design and I'm glad they went with this rather than the Foster + Partners one. 

The company's statement is completely accurate. I'm glad scheme's like this exist. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Queen's Wharf* | Hammersmith W6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109864957

Official website: http://www.queenswharf.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Queen's Wharf, Crisp Road, London W6

London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Floorspace: 33,500m²

Homes: 165










Site preparation under way at Queens Wharf. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Queens Wharf (demolished) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## rjee

is the City Pride and Newfoundland the same project? :/


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> is the City Pride and Newfoundland the same project? :/


They're nearby projects 

Their threads in the London forum:


City Pride | Isle of Dogs | 233m | 75 fl | Approved

Newfoundland | Canary Wharf | 220m | 60 fl | Site Prep


----------



## SE9

*Sovereign Court* | Hammersmith W6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690778

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/hammersmith/sovereign-court


Project facts


Address: Sovereign Court, Glenthorne Road, London W6

London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 17

Homes: 418










Site preparation ongoing at Sovereign Court, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Sovereign Court u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Progress at the US Embassy:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed from its south, photos by Matt Buck:


IMGP5585 by Matt Buck, on Flickr


IMGP5693 by Matt Buck, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*St James's Market* | St James's SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959

Official website: http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/urban/st-jamess/development/


Project facts


Address: 14-20 Regent Street and 52-56 Haymarket, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: The Crown Estate and Oxford Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Cost: £320 million ($500m)

Floorspace: 31,500m²










Construction ongoing at St James's Market, opening 2016:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Cladding climbing-up the Tate Modern extension:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










The South Bank Tower from Stamford Street:


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floorspace: 16,000m²

Floors: 10










Floorplate installation ongoing at Three Pancras Square:


----------



## SE9

*The Plimsoll Building* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/plimsoll


Project facts


Address: The Plimsoll Building, Stable Street, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: David Morley Architects

Floors: 13










The Plimsoll Building nearing completion:


----------



## Maximalist

Except for Baltimore Tower, there's a lot of banal/unattractive architecture on this page. The Tate extension is so much worse than the original design that H & D came up with.


----------



## stinkysteel

Maximalist said:


> Except for Baltimore Tower, there's a lot of banal/unattractive architecture on this page. The Tate extension is so much worse than the original design that H & D came up with.


I think this page shows what a diverse and exceptional city london is. Its all about personal preference I suppose.


----------



## kpop

waoo incredible greetings from Panama


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Progress at Aldgate Place, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Aldgate Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Construction at the latest phase of Goodman's Fields, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Goodmans Fields u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95

The transformation of Aldgate is just beautiful to witness! :cheers:


----------



## Ismail Gega

Nice


----------



## Birmingham

Just wish they went a bit taller. So many mid-rises. Density is pretty good.


----------



## lyonshall

I'm generally a lurker - I love the site (thanks SE9) - but barely have time to comment. 

However I followed the NYC v London debate with interest. I think NYC does do these supertall towers (especially residential) better than London, and they are to be envied (though of course NYC does not suffer the sightline/heritage/airport problems of London that generally prevent the British capital going HIGH).

That said, 1 World Trade Centre is one of the most mediocre skyscrapers of the 21st century, and the Shard is arguably the best (certainly the most iconic), so let's put that debate to bed.

And where London wins, and what makes it incomparable, is the extroardinary combination of history AND modernity.

Stand in the middle of Tower Bridge and you are a short stroll from the the Roman Wall, a Norman fortress-Tower and its exquisite chapel, a medieval cathedral (Southwark), endless medieval churches, Tudor survivals, Wren classicism, Victorian bombast, industrial revolution warehouses, 20th century modernism, the Gherkin, the Lloyds Building, the Shard and and the Cheesegrater, and maybe the most dynamic financial district on earth. The sensation is, for any sentient being, utterly exhilarating.

No other city can do this. New York City will certainly never do this, can never do this, for all its kinetic excitement.

That, I believe, is what makes London the greatest city on the planet, for now. But all things must pass...

Incidentally the new building next to my flat in Camden has turned out quite nice. 86 Delancey Street. Used to be a hideous tyre garage.

http://www.nickbakerarchitects.co.uk/project/delancey-street/


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*

..


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*

Agreed London is by far the best city on Earth and has been since Britain's rise as the global superpower in the 1800s and most likely will be for the next few hundred years. The history is incomparable. 

However as I have said before, London could really do with a building of 500m or so that is really beautiful and iconic to give London the full whammy of history, diversity, attractions and tall buildings.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($755m)










Yet more pictures of Crossrail Place

IMG_4834.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4836.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4837.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4838.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4839.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4841.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4842.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4843.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










IMG_4844.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4850.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4851.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

lyonshall said:


> I'm generally a lurker - I love the site (thanks SE9) - but barely have time to comment.


Cheers, and thanks for the observations!




Birmingham said:


> Just wish they went a bit taller. So many mid-rises. Density is pretty good.


Those pesky sightlines prevent projects in Aldgate going any higher.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Core rising at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










IMG_4847.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4853.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4855.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

Novotel Canary Wharf by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4891.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4894.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Sky Gardens taking shape, photo by stevekeiretsu


Skygardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










The core is now at ground level

Dollar Bay - U/C by Luke, on Flickr

A closer look at the core 

IMG_4929.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4912.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737










Progress at Nine Elms point, which neighbours the Sky Gardens project above. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Nine Elms Point u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Londonese

Hate to say this but I'm a little disappointed with Crossrail Place, simply because I assumed from the render that the roof would be glass. I think the wooden frames make it look temporary and less futuristic than I was anticipating.

Apart from that, great developments here and it's truly astonishing how many skyscrapers are about to rise. The Aldgate development in particular looks very handsome indeed.

I could have sworn Dollar Bay was further into construction though.


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Pond Club* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/kings-cross-pond-club


Project facts


London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Ooze

Length: 40m

The UK's first man-made freshwater bathing pond has opened at King's Cross:

- *The Guardian:* King's Cross Pond: a review

- *Building:* Argent unveils open-air King's Cross swimming pool

- *The Telegraph:* King's Cross bathing pond: London's coolest new attraction


----------



## JamieUK

Are the wood wharf towers actually gonna be made out of wood? Because that don't sound like a great idea in my head.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

lyonshall said:


> I'm generally a lurker - I love the site (thanks SE9) - but barely have time to comment.
> 
> However I followed the NYC v London debate with interest. I think NYC does do these supertall towers (especially residential) better than London, and they are to be envied (though of course NYC does not suffer the sightline/heritage/airport problems of London that generally prevent the British capital going HIGH).
> 
> That said, 1 World Trade Centre is one of the most mediocre skyscrapers of the 21st century, and the Shard is arguably the best (certainly the most iconic), so let's put that debate to bed.
> 
> And where London wins, and what makes it incomparable, is the extroardinary combination of history AND modernity.


Hey I am a lurker too! A lurker who up until recently did not have an account 

Just my 5 cent's worth, I don't want to open up a debate about which city is better (personally I think they are the two greatest cities in the world and I'd say London is the outright best) but there is no doubt that Shard is fairly overrated. For me I prefer the 1WTC and you have to take into account the surroundings when you consider how appropriate the building is and how it enhances the current aesthetics. The Shard is a standalone and not in any coherent cluster, so it dominates everything around, and for me I just don't like that style. In contrast 1WTC is in a marvelous looking cluster where it peers over its counterparts rather than in the dominating fashion of the Shard. However it's all subjective of course.

I'd also like to say how nice I think 3 Pancras Square looks, subtle and fairly elegant with some masonry instead of glass, glass, glass!


----------



## pakboy

JamieUK said:


> Are the wood wharf towers actually gonna be made out of wood? Because that don't sound like a great idea in my head.


Yes, its a great idea. Just like the buildings and houses in Canada Water are made of water.


----------



## rjee

pakboy said:


> Yes, its a great idea. Just like the buildings and houses in Canada Water are made of water.


hahahahahahaha that was hysterical :lol:


----------



## Flyer121

Xvioxify said:


> Agreed London is by far the best city on Earth and has been since Britain's rise as the global superpower in the 1800s and most likely will be for the next few hundred years. The history is incomparable.
> 
> However as I have said before, London could really do with a building of 500m or so that is really beautiful and iconic to give London the full whammy of history, diversity, attractions and tall buildings.


Agree 100%. 

London needs a 2-3 iconic 500s and a smattering of supertalls / highrises to make it a coherent skyline. 

As great the city is , its skylike is too diffuse and leaves a lot to be desired. 

But to make matters worse we are giving planning permissions to really unique towers in outskirts of London. 


This city needs a skyline Czar ASAP


----------



## yubnub

Flyer121 said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> London needs a 2-3 iconic 500s and a smattering of supertalls / highrises to make it a coherent skyline.
> 
> As great the city is , its skylike is too diffuse and leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> But to make matters worse we are giving planning permissions to really unique towers in outskirts of London.
> 
> 
> This city needs a skyline Czar ASAP


I dont think it needs them but they would certainly be nice to have


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Meridian Gate* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://meridiangate-redevelopment.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Meridian Property Holdings and LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54








[/center][/QUOTE]

Demolition of the existing building has commenced 

IMG_4918.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4919.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4925.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4934.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

> Westminster council have received new plans for a residential scheme in Soho. The office site on Great Marlborough Street, previously known as Fenton House was re-branded as ‘Soho Works, upon receiving planning permission in 2011 for an office led scheme with 6 residential units. The scheme was however never built out and the site was sold at the beginning of the year to luxury residential developer Amazon Property.
> The planning application proposes for the existing building to be demolished and replaced with a new 7 storey residential building. The scheme will provide 27 private units for market sale as well as 1,128 sq m commercial space to be used for retail or restaurant space


London Forum Thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124086383#post124086383


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Progress as of Sunday 

IMG_5013.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4991.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4964.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: 20 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 31










Progress as of Sunday 

Lincoln Plaza - U/C by Luke, on Flickr

Lincoln Plaza - U/C by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4886.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Construction as of Sunday 

Baltimore Tower - Marsh Wall by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4878.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4882.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4885.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5027.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5033.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










IMG_4980.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5000.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










From this sunday 

IMG_4969.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4974.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4975.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_4986.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5014.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Axel76NG

I wonder where the architect of sky gardens got his inspiration from :troll:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










From Yesterday

IMG_4900.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

Information Boards ? by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5037.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360











Hoola by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## lyonshall

yubnub said:


> I dont think it needs them but they would certainly be nice to have


But remember where we started. I moved to London 30 years ago to go to Uni (UCL). It didn't have any skyline at all, to speak of, back then (and its population was still in decline).

When I walk up Primrose Hill now, near my flat, I can see the glittering towers of Canary Wharf away in the East, then the Gherkin, the Cheesegrater, the Lloyds Building, Heron Tower, then the Shard like an ancient obelisk of silver, then onwards to the London Eye and Nine Elms beyond.

And all of this new. We've come a long way. I do not believe any great western city has been transformed, like this, in the last 50 years. 

Do we need some supertalls to make the clusters cohere? Yes (build the bloody Pinnacle as it was intended). But London can already do sights like THIS:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/brixton-hill-city-of-london-4.jpg

The City and the Shard seen from Brixton. Like a dream city. A mystical citadel. Unique.


----------



## Londonese

lyonshall said:


> But remember where we started. I moved to London 30 years ago to go to Uni (UCL). It didn't have any skyline at all, to speak of, back then (and its population was still in decline).
> 
> When I walk up Primrose Hill now, near my flat, I can see the glittering towers of Canary Wharf away in the East, then the Gherkin, the Cheesegrater, the Lloyds Building, Heron Tower, then the Shard like an ancient obelisk of silver, then onwards to the London Eye and Nine Elms beyond.
> 
> And all of this new. We've come a long way. I do not believe any great western city has been transformed, like this, in the last 50 years.
> 
> Do we need some supertalls to make the clusters cohere? Yes (build the bloody Pinnacle as it was intended). But London can already do sights like THIS:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/brixton-hill-city-of-london-4.jpg
> 
> The City and the Shard seen from Brixton. Like a dream city. A mystical citadel. Unique.


That is truly wonderful shot and I sincerely hope that the City cluster continues to thicken so that soon enough it will look that marvellous from every angle.

-

Regarding Greenwich Peninsula, just how rough is that model in the picture? Because if it's to scale height-wise then woah.


----------



## towerpower123

Axel76NG said:


> I wonder where the architect of sky gardens got his inspiration from :troll:


That happens with any tower with a large podium! :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## towerpower123

Mr Cladding said:


> *Greenwich Peninsula* SE10
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984
> 
> Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Knight Dragon
> 
> Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)
> 
> Homes: 12,678
> 
> Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²


If this gets built in its entirety, it will be an entire skyline on its own!!! :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

London is the best


----------



## SE9

*Second highest jump in London office starts for 20 years*
Construction Enquirer
19 May 2015








> *The scramble by developers to meet rising demand for new office space has powered up a 24% surge in London building activity.*
> 
> According to Deloitte Real Estate’s latest London Office Crane Survey there were 31 new project starts in the last six months, promising an extra 4.4m sq ft.
> 
> Steve Johns, head of City leasing at Deloitte Real Estate, said the jump in new starts was the second highest in 20 years.
> 
> The surge in activity in the Capital takes total office space under construction in central London to 9.5m sq ft.
> 
> “We believe that the volume of space under development will rebound further from now through to 2019,” said Johns.
> 
> “As the tenant diversification of markets accelerates, available product choice is enabling and even encouraging firms to move to different parts of London, and a change in working practices is impacting what tenants need from their buildings.”
> 
> This view is supported by the number of developers seeking to ready additional sites for construction, with demolition or site preparation being carried out for schemes totalling 5.1m sq ft.


----------



## SE9

*BDP scoops Senate House masterplan*
Building Design
19 May 2015​


> *London Architect of the Year Award 2015 goes to Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands*
> 
> Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands has been named RIBA London Architect of the Year for its flagship Foyles bookshop on Charing Cross Road.
> 
> The scheme also won the client of the year award, with the strong relationship forged between designer and client impressing the judges.
> 
> “The project is a triumphant resurrection of a stuffy and declining bookstore into a dynamic literary emporium that transforms bookshopping for Londoners,” said the judges.
> 
> The London Building of the Year award went to The Foundry, Architecture 00’s social justice centre created from a former shoe polish factory in Vauxhall.


----------



## SE9

RIBA London Building of the Year
Architecture 00 | *The Foundry* | SE11





























​


----------



## SE9

RIBA London Architect of the Year
*Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands* for Foyles Bookshop | WC2





























​


----------



## SE9

RIBA London Sustainability Award
*Bennetts Associates* for 5 Pancras Square | N1C





























​


----------



## cristof

London is literally booming... i have never seen so many construction sites projects at the same time. I had a walk this afternoon throughout London and i was constantly bombarded by construction's hoardings... booming .


----------



## SE9

Swathes and sections of the city are certainly a work in progress.


----------



## Bligh

Wow.... incredible updates SE9 - especially in the Docklands.

As always, it's much appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## erbse

Considering the great location of City Island, the designs look really unambitious (not in a pleasant way, though). Wasted opportunity.

Anyway, impressive stock of projects, though more London vernacular would be very welcome in highrise construction. London's low- and midrise projects are usually more convincing.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Wow.... incredible updates SE9 - especially in the Docklands.
> 
> As always, it's much appreciated. Many thanks.


No problem, the Docklands are certainly booming. Steady stream of projects in the pipeline too.

The Berkeley Group are in the early stages of planning a +200m tower adjacent to the South Quay Plaza project above.


----------



## JimB

erbse said:


> *Considering the great location* of City Island, the designs look really unambitious (not in a pleasant way, though). Wasted opportunity.
> 
> Anyway, impressive stock of projects, though more London vernacular would be very welcome in highrise construction. London's low- and midrise projects are usually more convincing.


Judging from pictures of the immediate surrounding area, it's not "great" at all! Roads and wasteland and electricity pylons, mostly, as far as I can tell. All rather tatty and lifeless.

I don't doubt that the intention (or, at least, hope) is that the entire area will eventually be properly developed and tidied up,. But right now, it is unlikely to appear especially attractive to buyers. So I can well understand that the developers opted not to be too ambitious with design and costs.


----------



## SE9

To be fair, the buildings in the photo (southern end of the peninsula) aren't representative of the taller buildings depicted in the render (northern end of the peninsula).


----------



## JamieUK

@Jim There is another small island to south, maybe after city island the one below might become more attractive to builders.


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










The Merano Residences from Albert Embankment, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Merano Residences u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 | 24

Homes: 253










The Corniche site, near the Merano Residences above. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Corniche u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










The US Embassy viewed from the Albert Embankment, photo by stevekeiretsu:


US Embassy u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed across Millwall Inner Dock, photos by SE9:


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Baltimore Tower - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: 20 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 31










Lincoln Plaza from Millharbour, photos by SE9:


Lincoln Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lincoln Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($755m)










This week at Crossrail Place, photos by SE9:


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Plaza* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratfordplaza/


Project facts


Address: Stratford Plaza, Station Street, London E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill

Floors: 26 

Homes: 198










Stratford Plaza nearly complete, photo by SE9:


Stratford Plaza - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Excellent photos SE9. :master:


----------



## SE9

Thanks! The others set the standard high in that respect.


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Newham

Developer: Delancey and Qatari Diar

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)

Area: 27 hectares

Homes: 2,818










This week at East Village, highrises are due to start construction here this summer. Photos by SE9:


East Village - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


East Village - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


East Village - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

JamieUK said:


> @Jim There is another small island to south, maybe after city island the one below might become more attractive to builders.


Leamouth South is planned for the other end of the peninsula.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799359


----------



## JamieUK

Core Rising said:


> Leamouth South is planned for the other end of the peninsula.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799359


Wow love that, thx core.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m and 67m

Floors: 51 and 17










Core rising at the Principal Place site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*White City Green* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1820989

Official website: http://stjameswhitecity.com/


Project facts


Address: 54 Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: St James

Cost: £615 million ($950m)

Homes: 1,465

Floorspace: 151,425m²

Plans for White City Green have been approved by Hammersmith & Fulham council:

- *Building:* Berkeley's £615m White City scheme gets go-ahead

- *Construction Enquirer:* Green light for Berkeley’s £615m White City scheme

- *The Construction Index:* Approval given to Berkeley's £615m White City development


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Bloody hell.....the whole area is going to be almost completely unrecognisable from what it was only 10 years ago! First Westfield; then the redevelopment of Television Centre; and Westfield extension; and Imperial West. Finally this. Fantastic.


----------



## SE9

Anyone that's left W12 for an extended period will be in shock when they return!


----------



## yubnub

SE9 said:


> Anyone that's left W12 for an extended period will be in shock when they return!


I know the feeling, I used to live in Stratford about 18 years ago, I went back for the first time last year and did not recognise anything (which was all good because it wasn't a nice place when I lived there). It is amazing how large chunks of London are changing for the better!!!

and on a side note that pedestrian tunnel for crossrail looks like a design striaght out of a sci-fi video game! Very awesome


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> I know the feeling, I used to live in Stratford about 18 years ago, I went back for the first time last year and did not recognise anything (which was all good because it wasn't a nice place when I lived there). It is amazing how large chunks of London are changing for the better!!!
> 
> and on a side note that pedestrian tunnel for crossrail looks like a design striaght out of a sci-fi video game! Very awesome


The bridge and Crossrail Place in general is impressive, can't wait until all sections are opened/accessible.


----------



## SE9

*English National Ballet set to move to new home in east London*
The Guardian
May 2015










> *The ENB and its ballet school will have a purpose-built home in Canning Town, joining many other artistic ventures heading east*
> 
> For some of its more well-heeled audience members, the prospect of moving from Kensington or Fulham to Canning Town in East London would not be something to relish. But that is what the English National Ballet is about to do – and the company hopes it will provide a new lease of life.
> 
> Both the ENB and its associated training facility, the English National Ballet School, are to move to a joint home in the former dockland-dominated area of the capital, the company has announced.
> 
> They will move from their two current cramped bases into a purpose-built set of offices, studios and rehearsal spaces, being built within London City Island, a development under construction in Canning Town.
> 
> The aim is to “create a new space that allows us to produce and rehearse amazing work”, said the ENB’s artistic director, Tamara Rojo, adding that the facilities could also be used by other organisations. She said: “I want the space to echo to the sound of creative Britain.”
> 
> ENB’s move to the East End is a reflection of ENB’s wider ambitions under Rojo, who took over in 2012 after a glittering career at the Royal Ballet.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*12-14 Lombard Road* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615

Official website: http://lombardroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 12-14 Lombard Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Barratt London

Architect: Patel Taylor

Floors: 28

Homes: 135

Plans for 12-14 Lombard Road have been approved by Wandsworth Council:


----------



## SE9

*Turnmill* | Clerkenwell EC1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://turnmillec1.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 63 Clerkenwell Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: Piercy & Company

Floors: 7

Floorspace: 6,550²

The completed Turnmill development:


----------



## Londonese

^^Classy stuff. More curves in London please!


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed across the Millwall Inner Dock, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay core rising, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*NT Future* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356647

Official website: http://ntfuture.nationaltheatre.org.uk/


Project facts


Address: National Theatre, South Bank, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: The Royal National Theatre

Architect: Haworth Tompkins

Cost: £80 million ($125m)

Floorspace: 16,309²

The completed NT Future project, an £80 million refurbishment of the brutalist National Theatre. Photos by Philip Vile:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Stunning stuff on this page!


----------



## LDN N7

National Theatre is just awesome… renewed brutalism in London is so cutting edge.


----------



## hugh

Yes, the Turnmill, and revamped NT, a redress to all the dross.


----------



## PortoNuts

NT looks terrific.


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*



LDN N7 said:


> National Theatre is just awesome… renewed brutalism in London is so cutting edge.



It's surprising to see brutalism reemerging since it got such a bad reputation in the 60s and 70s, but the national theatre and the Turnmill do look great!


----------



## metroranger

Turnmills - how many Sunday mornings..........
At least the replacement is looking good.


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Cladding installation ongoing at the US Embassy, photos by opayek:


R0013363 by Alex, on Flickr


R0013365 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Farrells, FCB Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982










The unveiling of Embassy Gardens continues, photos by opayek:


R0013341 by Alex, on Flickr


R0013346 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*13-14 Appold Street* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821924

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 13-14 Appold Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Masterworks Development Corporation

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox

Height: 156m

Floors: 45

Plans for 13-14 Appold Street have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Londonese

What happened to City Pride? Is that still going ahead?


----------



## Tazac

I live in Docklands with my family and they've planned to demolish our homes which are right across the street from the Baltimore Tower. Although it's still in the first stages but us locals who've lived here 30+ years and own our properties are slowly being pushed out because of the fact our homes site on prime location.

Today we received leaflet of another tower being planned for in 225 Marsh Wall which is 2 minutes walkaway and across from the street from Skyline Village (which is also being demolished). The developers are holding a gathering to show to locals the MAKE designed new tower on the Thursday 18th June from 1pm - 8pm.


----------



## Grimbarian

SE9 said:


> Applications have recently been submitted for pipe and sewerage works at the City Pride site.


 @Londonese Looks like it's going ahead, just not very fast.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Tazac said:


> I live in Docklands with my family and they've planned to demolish our homes which are right across the street from the Baltimore Tower. Although it's still in the first stages but us locals who've lived here 30+ years and own our properties are slowly being pushed out because of the fact our homes site on prime location.
> 
> Today we received leaflet of another tower being planned for in 225 Marsh Wall which is 2 minutes walkaway and across from the street from Skyline Village (which is also being demolished). The developers are holding a gathering to show to locals the MAKE designed new tower on the Thursday 18th June from 1pm - 8pm.


Could you go along for us , please ?

I would go , but the 3hr round trip to get to IOD simply isn't worth it.


----------



## lyonshall

Oh, London.

Tonight I took my nine year old daughter to Hampstead Heath. On the way through the woods, we heard a nightingale. Just as John Keats did, a few yards away, in the garden of the Spaniard's Inn (still there)(where Byron, Dickens, Dick Turpin and the Gordon Rioters all drank) - an experience which inspired his immortal poem, Ode to a Nightingale.


"The coming musk-rose, full of dewy wine,
The murmurous haunt of flies on summer eves..."

Then we emerged from the primordial oakwoods, in the heart of north London, and gazed south on That New Skyline of the Shard, the Gherkin and Canary Wharf.

No other city in the world can compare. Modernity, antiquity, and rhapsodic poetry. Amazing.


----------



## cristof

Tazac said:


> I live in Docklands with my family and they've planned to demolish our homes which are right across the street from the Baltimore Tower. Although it's still in the first stages but us locals who've lived here 30+ years and own our properties are slowly being pushed out because of the fact our homes site on prime location.
> 
> Today we received leaflet of another tower being planned for in 225 Marsh Wall which is 2 minutes walkaway and across from the street from Skyline Village (which is also being demolished). The developers are holding a gathering to show to locals the MAKE designed new tower on the Thursday 18th June from 1pm - 8pm.


idd one housing group plans to rebuild a big swath of the area around. I received the notification when i lived in Kelson House tower. i think the all isle of dogs is gonna be full of towers developments in the next decade. and dont forget Greenwich peninsula just across the river.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Could you go along for us , please ?
> 
> I would go , but the 3hr round trip to get to IOD simply isn't worth it.


Not to worry, there's usually more than one from the London forum that attends planning exhibitions at the Isle of Dogs.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Cranes and rigs at Wood Wharf site, plus one of the newly installed information boards. Photos by SE9 and uk.de:


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Renaissance* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/h454401-renaissance/


Project facts


Address: Renaissance, Loampit Vale, London SE13

Borough: Lewisham

Developer: Barratt Homes

Architect: Assael Architecture

Cost: £140 million ($215m)

Homes: 788










Progress at Renaissance and the neighbouring Lewisham Gateway development, photos by SE9:


Lewisham Regeneration - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lewisham Regeneration - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: U.S. Federal Government

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Cladding progress at the US Embassy, photo by opayek:


R0013379 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Farrells, FCB Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982










Embassy Gardens from Nine Elms Lane, photo by opayek:


R0013380 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## RoosterCg

Heres a neat little tool...

Compare London then and now, with maps side by side, going back to the 1880's

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/side...51.4724&lon=0.1049&layers=176&right=MapBoxSat


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737










Progress at Nine Elms point, photos by opayek:


R0013387 by Alex, on Flickr


R0013384 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Sky Gardens rising, photos by stevekeiretsu and opayek:


Skygardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


R0013390 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










The Merano Residences from Albert Embankment, photo by opayek:


R0013396 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Garden Bridge* | Temple-South Bank

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: https://www.gardenbridge.london/


Project facts


London boroughs: Lambeth and Westminster

Developer: The Garden Bridge Trust

Architect: Thomas Heatherwick

Engineering and design consultants: Arup

Cost: £175m ($270m)










Borehole survey ongoing at the Garden Bridge site:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Core rising at One Blackfriars:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










Cladding progress at the South Bank Tower, from Stamford Street


----------



## hugh

As always - many thanks to SE9 for the terrific updates.


----------



## hugh

If the borehole survey platform was the extent of the Garden Bridge I'd give it my unreserved support.


----------



## SE9

The New York Times is shifting their European/international operations to London. 

The NYT will move from their current home at _1 New Oxford Street_ to an expanded base at _18 Museum Street_ nearby. Once they have vacated 1 New Oxford Street, the building will be closed for extensive renovations, pictured below.


*New York Times bets on London over Paris*
Financial Times
7 June 2015










> *The New York Times is ramping up its presence in London at the expense of its long-term European headquarters in Paris, a shift it attributes to France’s inflexible employment laws.*
> 
> The company has merged its London bureau with the London office of the International New York Times, adding digital editors and a branded content studio, while departing editorial staff at its Paris operation are not being replaced, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> [continued in link]




*1 New Oxford Street* post refurbishment:


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £15 billion ($24bn)

Stations: 40

Standard Gauge

Route length: 136km

Crossrail tunnelling works are now complete:

- *BBC News:* Crossrail project: London's 26-mile tunnelling work finished

- *The Guardian:* David Cameron hails London Crossrail as 'engineering triumph' 

- *The Telegraph:* Tunnelling on London's £14.8bn Crossrail project complete after three years







PM and Mayor of London visit Crossrail as tunnelling is completed by Number 10, on Flickr


PM and Mayor of London visit Crossrail as tunnelling is completed by Number 10, on Flickr


PM and Mayor of London visit Crossrail as tunnelling is completed by Number 10, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Horizons has topped out, photos by chest:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

This one is so 'basic' but in a really great way, if that makes any sense. I feel like every high rise resi proposal in London should pass a Horizons test. Is it better than Horizons? Ok, build it. No? It looks in any way cheaper or naffer than that. Go away, rework your design if you want to risk the cost. Or, you know, just build one of these.


----------



## PortoNuts

Yeah it's pretty simple but it looks good, especially in that location.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










This morning at the Tate Modern extension, photo courtesy of the Tate:


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Main architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.7bn)

Homes: 4,763










Construction progress at phase 2 (Blackheath Quarter) of Kidbrooke Village, photos by SE9:


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/

Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100











IMG_5190.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










IMG_5269.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Minoco Wharf, London E16

Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.3bn)

Site area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400










IMG_5267.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5264.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










From Yesterday 

IMG_5275.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5274.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/

Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects, John Pardey Architects and Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 1,700












IMG_5193.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/

Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










IMG_5280.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14[/SIZE]

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










IMG_5277.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18[/SIZE]

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










IMG_5195.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £15 billion ($24bn)

Stations: 40

Standard Gauge

Route length: 136km

My trip down under from yesterday

IMG_5199.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5210.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5213.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5221.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_5233.jpg by Luke, on Flickr








[/QUOTE]

Thanks to Crossrail for making this happen !


----------



## PortoNuts

You can't even keep up with so many projects going around.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Optimism and confidence returns to prime central London property sector*
> 
> *Optimism and confidence are returning to the prime central London property market after a long period of hesitancy amongst both purchasers and potential vendors in the run up to the general election, the latest research suggests.*
> 
> Viewings, offers, and sales have increased since 08 May across all sectors of the market and enquiries from both international and domestic purchasers have increased, particularly from the Middle East, according to W.A. Ellis, part of the JLL Group.
> 
> The firm reports that in broad terms, capital values within the prime central London market fell during the first quarter of the year as the prospect of a Labour Government slowed the sales market and the level of transactions declined by as much as 30% in some sectors, with the number of house sales declining most significantly.
> 
> ‘With the election over and a Conservative Government now in place, we believe that the market will revert to its pre-election state. We expect the price falls of recent months to reverse, with some price rises materialising and with five year predicted growth estimated to be in excess of 20%,’ said director Richard Barber.
> 
> ...


http://www.propertywire.com/news/europe/confidence-prime-central-london-2015060810598.html


----------



## stevekeiretsu

PortoNuts said:


> You can't even keep up with so many projects going around.


Literally! The guys on the London forum just discovered a 99m project that nobody seemed to realise existed until now

edit: oops, turns out it was cancelled.


----------



## LDN N7

I think it will look pretty good (if cladded properly) once finished.

It is still a big freaking building.


----------



## Bligh

It's okay.... but I can't help but think that the design just doesn't look 'London'.


----------



## Black Cat

This design does not have the glitz of the Pinnacle but it is a perfectly fine commercial building designed to meet the office market requirements of the City of London and to be profitable with no public funds. It will offer amazing views and have public access, restaurant etc at the top - which is great. Most of all, this will be built, with work to commence shortly, in just over a month, and the City will finally get the central tall tower that visually will tie the cluster together. 

In the 2020s, we'll see more towers built which will pad out the cluster, and perhaps one or two more which are similar in scale to 22 Bishopsgate. These are still exciting times for London.

As a final note, keep in mind that the City does not like buildings which are too glitzy, it does not want to draw too much attention to itself and its highly profitable and remunerative business. No doubt the City may actually be relieved that a "quieter" central skyscraper perseveres.


----------



## JimB

Black Cat said:


> As a final note, keep in mind that *the City does not like buildings which are too glitzy, it does not want to draw too much attention to itself* and its highly profitable and remunerative business. No doubt the City may actually be relieved that a "quieter" central skyscraper perseveres.


Eh?

"Gherkin"; "Cheesegrater"; "Helter Skelter"; "Can of Ham"; "Scalpel"; "Walkie Talkie".......

The City was happy for all of these projects to be built. And all are attention seeking (mostly in a good way). There's a reason why it was so easy for the media to give them nicknames. So, with respect, I make you quite wrong about this!

That's not to say that the Pinnacle replacement had to be attention seeking (other than the fact that it will inevitably be so simply because of its height). But blocky blandness? Nah. Not for me.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

JimB said:


> Wait until you see the views that they've tried very hard not to show you. I am prepared to bet that the sheer bulk will make a mess


the thing that never seems to get mentioned though, is that the pinnacle was / would have been equally fat, from the 'fat angles', and tried pretty much just as hard to avoid showing those same angles

it's the same size and shape plot after all.

granted the pinnacle attempted to mitigate this by presenting a strong vertical, the 'fold' of it meeting itself (don't really know how to verbalise this), breaking up the wide side, but I'm not really convinced that would have made a whole heap of difference, from distant/silhouette perspectives it would still look like one big slab.

Edit: I was reading the thread backwards, scrolled up and saw you actually made this same point in an earlier post, albeit giving more credit to the pinnacle's design as likely to reduce the impact. fair play.

As a side note, there are so many appeals for "drawing the cluster together" etc- 20FS blew any chance of that imo! I don't see how the cluster can ever be 'coherent' unless/until that is knocked down or surrounded/linked to the other towers. Not that that is anexcuse for a crap building elsewhere, obviously, just musing...


----------



## Black Cat

JimB said:


> Eh?
> 
> "Gherkin"; "Cheesegrater"; "Helter Skelter"; "Can of Ham"; "Scalpel"; "Walkie Talkie".......
> 
> The City was happy for all of these projects to be built. And all are attention seeking (mostly in a good way). There's a reason why it was so easy for the media to give them nicknames. So, with respect, I make you quite wrong about this!
> 
> That's not to say that the Pinnacle replacement had to be attention seeking (other than the fact that it will inevitably be so simply because of its height). But blocky blandness? Nah. Not for me.


You list a few recent high quality high rise buildings, and most definately in recent years the City has required tall buildings to be high quality, but look at practically everything else that has been built in the City in the 20thC and the early part of the 21st century - there is very little that really stands out, and that in large part is because the City does not want to stand out. This is not written as planning guidance anywhere, but just look around. It is only where a client really wants a building to stand out that something glitzy actually happens, such as Lloyds of London, and they had to threaten to leave the City before this building was permitted to be built. 

The reason why some taller buildings are now being permitted is because the City has no choice. In the 1990s CW was the only place where large international financial companies could locate due to planning constraints in the City. The City realized it had to relax its planning policies otherwise it would lose the finance and insurance companies to new locations, hence the allowance of new tall and more interesting architecture centred on Bishopsgate. The consequence is less office development at CW than otherwise would have happened. However, once the current skyscraper projects are realized up to c.2020, it will be interesting to see if the City further relaxes its planning constraints to keep businesses, or will other high rise nodes or districts develoo in London.


----------



## Londonese

Black Cat said:


> You list a few recent high quality high rise buildings, and most definately in recent years the City has required tall buildings to be high quality, but look at practically everything else that has been built in the City in the 20thC and the early part of the 21st century - there is very little that really stands out, and that in large part is because the City does not want to stand out. This is not written as planning guidance anywhere, but just look around. It is only where a client really wants a building to stand out that something glitzy actually happens, such as Lloyds of London, and they had to threaten to leave the City before this building was permitted to be built.


The fact remains that this century the City has undergone its greatest, most striking transformation. 

Skyscrapers are inevitably going to dominate their surroundings, so to discard them from your assessment of how much the City 'stands out' is preposterous. Comparatively speaking, the City's architecture and overall impression is far less conservative than Canary Wharf's.


----------



## onerob

Both the old 'Pinnacle' design and the new version look elegant enough when their narrow face is in view, but what is seriously problematic is the width of the wide side in relation to the (not inconsiderable) height, resulting in something incredibly oversized and unappealing.


----------



## stinkysteel

The worst thing about this new design for me is its ambiguous. Not only is it completely different looking from every angle, like the old pinnicle design I guess. But unlike its predecessor and just about every other contemporary tall building the shape has no obvious identity, you couldn't sketch it on a piece of paper easily, in fact as soon as youv'e seen it your left thinking what does it actually look like? Good luck with this one shardbaby.


----------



## hugh

stinkysteel said:


> The worst thing about this new design for me is its ambiguous. Not only is it completely different looking from every angle, like the old pinnicle design I guess. But unlike its predecessor and just about every other contemporary tall building the shape has no obvious identity, you couldn't sketch it on a piece of paper easily, in fact as soon as youv'e seen it your left thinking what does it actually look like? Good luck with this one shardbaby.


New architectural genre ... ambiguityism?


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11

Total floorspace: 22,492m²










Tate Modern update, photos by potto and Octoman:


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

Developer: Hammerson and Ballymore

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £800 million ($1.3bn)

Homes: 1,356

Office space: 65,859m²

Retail space: 17,499m²

Revised plans for The Goodsyard London are to be unveiled tomorrow at a public exhibition. The amended scheme:


----------



## hugh

^ It looks good - let's hope it doesn't get dumbed down aka nimbyied.


----------



## SE9

Technically, this is the 'dumbed down' alternative to the original proposal. Though I think it looks better from what I've seen so far.


----------



## SE9

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/


Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Construction progress at the Television Centre redevelopment, photo courtesy of _NLA_:


----------



## Black Cat

Londonese said:


> The fact remains that this century the City has undergone its greatest, most striking transformation.
> 
> Skyscrapers are inevitably going to dominate their surroundings, so to discard them from your assessment of how much the City 'stands out' is preposterous. Comparatively speaking, the City's architecture and overall impression is far less conservative than Canary Wharf's.


With all due respect, the City has undergone a number of very significant transformations over time, it is debatable whether the last century is the most significant in comparison say with the London that transformed itself after the Great Fire of 1666, though there is no question that there has been a significant transformation. There are some streets and areas which have totally changed (London Wall), and others where there has been much less change, such as the Temple area.

Also, I have not stated that there is no architecture that stands out, only that the City of London in general does not take to architecture that stands out and that it does not like to draw attention to its wealth. Compare London with many other financial centres such as NYC, Chicago, Hong Kong, Singapore, etc., as well as many cities today in China or the Middle East where many developers and their respective municipalities sought to make their buildings very spectacular in design, where height is synonymous with prestige. It has only been in very recent years that in London a few developers have done likewise, mainly because of the high visual impact of very high rise towers, which the City now needs in order to stay competitive with CW. The vast majority of recent low and mid-rise developments in the City are very neutral, high quality but restrained in terms of form and facade designs. In terms of rent the City of London's office buildings are amongst the most expensive in the world, and they could be far more interesting in terms of architectural design, but for the most part they are not. Southwark and Lambeth are far more open to interesting high rise design than the City. Ask yourself why.


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($4.8bn)

Site area: 25 acres















Construction progress at Imperial West, the first two cores of the development visible. Photo courtesy of _NLA_:


----------



## stinkysteel

Excuse my ignorance but with the dumbing down of the goodsyard is there a decrease in height of the tallest towers? It would be a real shame if so as it probably looks even better now.


----------



## SE9

The second tallest tower appears to be a few storeys shorter.


----------



## Axel76NG

Wow the Goodsyard just feels so London!

Wish they had gone for that type of architecture and color scheme around the battersea power station, it would have given a real 'industrial England' feel to that area.

The current buildings for battersea look really good but they just seem a little random next to the brick landmark.


----------



## JamieUK

I think the Atlas will look even better.


----------



## SE9

It'll certainly dominate due to its height.


----------



## Bligh

The Eagle and Atlas both echo art deco for me! I love it. I think the Atlas will definitely tie the area together. 

Great updates SE9 and Cladding!


----------



## SE9

No problem!

*Changing Times Delivering London's Future*
Transport for London | 1 July 2015


----------



## SE9

*Giant skull rears its head on London's South Bank*
Press Association | 1 July 2015


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Cladding progress at Lexicon, photos by SE9:


Lexicon - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lexicon - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










Cladding progress at the neighbouring Canaletto, photos by SE9:


Canaletto - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


Canaletto - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










Two piling rigs and one crane on site, photos by SE9:


250 City Road - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


250 City Road - City Road, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


New mixed-use district on formerly disused industrial land

London borough: Camden

Cost: £2.3 billion ($3.6bn)

Homes: 2,000

Commercial space: 743,000m²

Site area: 54 hectares










Yesterday at the ongoing regeneration of King's Cross, from derelict land to a new district. Photos by SE9:


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross Station, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*12-14 Lombard Road* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615

Official website: http://lombardroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 12-14 Lombard Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Barratt London

Architect: Patel Taylor

Floors: 28

Homes: 135










Site preparation under way at Lombard Road, photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## JustWatch

Interesting tower and beautiful too :yes: :cheers:


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> It's looking very nice in person.


Indeed. I go to Old Street three or four times a week and it's been interesting watching its progress over the past year or so (the building having remained a concrete shell for the previous three years or so).

I know it's not a competition but I much prefer the Eagle to its near neighbour, the Montcalm.


----------



## JimB

A few brief observations about SE9's continued, superb updates just above:

- Comparing renders and reality, Lexicon does exactly what it says on the tin; Canaletto doesn't.

- Those responsible really have done / are doing a superb job at Kings Cross. The whole area seems to have a great feel to it.

- I like the look of 12-14 Lombard Road. If the cladding is of a good quality, it'll be a fantastic addition to the burgeoning southern bank skyline.


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Hutchison Whampoa

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










Progress at Chelsea Waterfront, the Chelsea Creek Tower also visible to the left. Photo by DarJoLe:


----------



## Axelferis

I heard boris johnson wants to cancel heatrow expansion


----------



## Langur

^ Yes, there's opposition. But if Boris and his cronies succeed in blocking Heathrow, Gatwick will expand instead.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

JimB said:


> A few brief observations about SE9's continued, superb updates just above:
> 
> - Comparing renders and reality, Lexicon does exactly what it says on the tin; Canaletto doesn't.
> 
> - Those responsible really have done / are doing a superb job at Kings Cross. The whole area seems to have a great feel to it.
> 
> - I like the look of 12-14 Lombard Road. If the cladding is of a good quality, it'll be a fantastic addition to the burgeoning southern bank skyline.


- I think Lexicon reality might actually be better than the renders! It's all too rare to say that...

- Indeed

- It's pretty far from anything else, not even really near the Nine Elms / BPS southern bank stuff let alone the South Bank southern bank stuff. But yeah, in itself I like the look of it. Definite upgrade on its riverside neighbours down that stretch of the river...


----------



## Andre_idol

Uh dem balconies on that 12-14 Lombard Road! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

Axelferis said:


> I heard boris johnson wants to cancel heatrow expansion


Here's a set of people that have outwardly expressed support for Heathrow expansion over the alternatives. Not a complete list, but it gives you an idea of what the opposition (Boris Johnson, Zac Goldsmith etc) are up against:


Aviation


Aberdeen International Airport

All Nippon Airways

BAA Limited

British Airways

Delta Air Lines

easyjet

Flying Matters

Glasgow Airport

Leeds Bradford International Airport

Liverpool John Lennon Airport

Newcastle International Airport

Newquay Airport

Singapore Airlines

Virgin Atlantic


Business and trade


British International Freight Association

Business Visits and Events Partnership (BVEP)

The Confederation of British Industry (CBI)

The British Chambers of Commerce (BCC) and local chambers of commerce, including London and West London

The EEF

The Federation of Small Businesses (FSB)

The Freight Transport Association

The Institute of Directors (IoD)

SEGRO


Politics and unions


Majority of residents in the vicinity of Heathrow: Resident Poll Backs Heathrow Expansion

Majority of MPs: Heathrow: Six out of ten MPs support a third runway

George Osborne (Chancellor)

Patrick McLoughlin (Transport Secretary)

Sajid Javid (Business Secretary)

Harriet Harman (London area MP, acting leader of the Labour Party)

Tessa Jowell (London area MP, Labour)

David Lammy (London area MP, Labour)

Nick Herbert (Gatwick area MP, Conservative)

Nus Ghani (Gatwick area MP, Conservative)

The Highland Council

Reading Borough Council

Slough Borough Council

The GMB Union

Trades Union Congress (TUC)

Unite the Union


And so on.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That Lombard Rd. Tower is sex


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

Thanks SE9.


----------



## Opulentus

I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Have you actually visited the city the past years? I can't say that the skyscrapers have done any real harm to the city as it was. Obviously there'll be some projects that could be considered a bit out of place, but a "pathetic, amateurish mess"? Come on.

And thanks for the updates, SE9, Core Rising and others.


----------



## JamieUK

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


In 100 years time one of these buildings could get knocked down and they will be a person like you saying the same thing in response.


----------



## Langur

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


Very few old buildings of architectural merit are destroyed to make way for the projects listed above. Historic London is heavily protected, and there's an uproar when historic buildings are threatened. (Witness recent successful campaign against King's College's plan to demolish Victorian buildings for nondescript replacement.) That's not to say that no old buildings are ever destroyed, but 99% of what you see on here replaces nothing of architectural merit.


----------



## JimB

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


You're entitled to your opinion. But I couldn't disagree more.

The real damage to London's architectural heritage was done in the first four or five decades after WW2. What's happening now - and has been happening over the past 10-15 years - is something of an architectural renaissance for the city. The vast majority of buildings to have been replaced by this recent surge in construction were unsympathetic, ill conceived and no more than 60 years old. If they defined London at all, they certainly didn't define the utopian London about which you wax lyrical. We are well rid of them.

Of course some parts of London have changed dramatically. That's only to be expected of one of the two greatest, most influential and most exciting cities on earth. This isn't a museum. But let's have a bit of perspective, shall we? While there are, obviously, a huge number of high rise buildings either built, under construction or planned, there are still vast swathes of the city where the building stock remains much as it has been since Edwardian, Victorian or even Georgian times.

London is still the same city. Still as beautiful as it ever was. Still as ugly as it ever was. But it is simultaneously a new and bigger city, with a rapidly burgeoning population that, in conjunction with a self imposed green belt, necessitates greater height and density of development, not a greater emphasis on low rise, urban sprawl. 

London isn't getting everything right, of course. But, on balance, I think it's doing a pretty good job. The city I love and call home has never looked better to me. And I'm looking forward to seeing how it changes and grows over the coming years.


----------



## Xvioxify

JimB said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. But I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> The real damage to London's architectural heritage was done in the first four or five decades after WW2. What's happening now - and has been happening over the past 10-15 years - is something of an architectural renaissance for the city. The vast majority of buildings to have been replaced by this recent surge in construction were unsympathetic, ill conceived and no more than 60 years old. If they defined London at all, they certainly didn't define the utopian London about which you wax lyrical. We are well rid of them.
> 
> Of course some parts of London have changed dramatically. That's only to be expected of one of the two greatest, most influential and most exciting cities on earth. This isn't a museum. But let's have a bit of perspective, shall we? While there are, obviously, a huge number of high rise buildings either built, under construction or planned, there are still vast swathes of the city where the building stock remains much as it has been since Edwardian, Victorian or even Georgian times.
> 
> London is still the same city. Still as beautiful as it ever was. Still as ugly as it ever was. But it is simultaneously a new and bigger city, with a rapidly burgeoning population that, in conjunction with a self imposed green belt, necessitates greater height and density of development, not a greater emphasis on low rise, urban sprawl.
> 
> London isn't getting everything right, of course. But, on balance, I think it's doing a pretty good job. The city I love and call home has never looked better to me. And I'm looking forward to seeing how it changes and grows over the coming years.



Here, here!!


----------



## hugh

Re JimB's post - wouldn't let me add a like - so here it is.


----------



## SE9

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


Feel free to check out the photo gallery: LONDON: A World Capital

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings. It now resembles Dubai far more than anything I would traditionally affiliate with London. I know this is a skyscraper forum, and a place where they are meant to be appreciated, but for me - they have destroyed this city. It's callous that so many of these have been built with absolute-total disregard for any of London's history or customs. It was once among the most beautiful cities in the world, now it's been degraded and violated to a point where I could describe it only as a pathetic, amateurish mess.


You're by far the most depressing member on this forum. Lighten up, would you? hno:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That chunk of photos on the previous page makes my browser freeze even though the computer has 4GB of RAM memory


----------



## GB1

Can someone tell me what's happening with the diamond tower ?. As it's taking a long time to rise, when it was meant to do so, months ago.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> Feel free to check out the photo gallery: LONDON: A World Capital
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for that link, SE9.

It's a simply wonderful thread. You've a done a superb job on it. So much so that I couldn't drag myself away from it before going through all 48 pages.

I will now get to bed far later than I intended. Bastard!


----------



## Grimbarian

GB1 said:


> Can someone tell me what's happening with the diamond tower ?. As it's taking a long time to rise, when it was meant to do so, months ago.


 There are currently utilities works going on in neighbouring area (Heron Quays, Westferry Road) seems site prep will continue when that's done


----------



## Tellvis

JimB said:


> I don't know whether to thank you or curse you for that link, SE9.
> 
> It's a simply wonderful thread. You've a done a superb job on it. So much so that I couldn't drag myself away from it before going through all 48 pages.
> 
> I will now get to bed far later than I intended. Bastard!


 
Yes very true, once you start rolling back through the pages of that fantastic thread you simply can't stop. So many beautiful amazing photos of London. 
But it should come with a health warning....


----------



## littleboxes

I too decided to have a look at the London: A World Capital and it wasn’t long before I had tears streaming down my face. I was born in London in 1953 and saw the changes that happened over the years. I used to play on the bomb sights in Battersea and Nine Elms when I was a little kid. I can remember when the Beatles first appeared and “Swinging London” of the 1960’s. I was studying Fashion and Textile Design during the 1970’s and can remember when the Punks first began to be seen down the Kings Road in 1975/1976. London changed once again in the 1980’s. I was studying at the Slade School of Fine Art in the mid 1980’s and have such wonderful memories of Bloomsbury. I left London in 2008 and am recovering from cancer so I can’t get to London that easily to visit. But visiting isn’t the same. There is nothing like being a “Londoner”. For a while we feel we take “ownership” of London and it becomes OUR city. Seeing all those young people enjoying London and making it there own moves me in ways I can’t quite describe. Since the London Olympics London is going through a period of redevelopment that I think is astonishing. It isn’t quite my city anymore as it now belongs to the young from all over the world that have moved there for what may be only a short while to make their fortune. But they will always be Londoners wherever they might move on to later in their lives. Seeing the photos in the thread has reminded me of what an incredible place London was, is, and is becoming. 
SE9 what a wonderful contribution you make to Skyscrapercity. I can’t thank you enough for reminding me what it means to be a “Londoner”.


----------



## Bligh

^ that list is insane! London is booming... it's outstanding to see all of these projects all in one place. I didn't quite realise how much was going on in Stratford! 

Keep up the work guys... this is the best thread on the forum.


----------



## Bligh

littleboxes said:


> I too decided to have a look at the London: A World Capital and it wasn’t long before I had tears streaming down my face. I was born in London in 1953 and saw the changes that happened over the years. I used to play on the bomb sights in Battersea and Nine Elms when I was a little kid. I can remember when the Beatles first appeared and “Swinging London” of the 1960’s. I was studying Fashion and Textile Design during the 1970’s and can remember when the Punks first began to be seen down the Kings Road in 1975/1976. London changed once again in the 1980’s. I was studying at the Slade School of Fine Art in the mid 1980’s and have such wonderful memories of Bloomsbury. I left London in 2008 and am recovering from cancer so I can’t get to London that easily to visit. But visiting isn’t the same. There is nothing like being a “Londoner”. For a while we feel we take “ownership” of London and it becomes OUR city. Seeing all those young people enjoying London and making it there own moves me in ways I can’t quite describe. Since the London Olympics London is going through a period of redevelopment that I think is astonishing. It isn’t quite my city anymore as it now belongs to the young from all over the world that have moved there for what may be only a short while to make their fortune. But they will always be Londoners wherever they might move on to later in their lives. Seeing the photos in the thread has reminded me of what an incredible place London was, is, and is becoming.
> SE9 what a wonderful contribution you make to Skyscrapercity. I can’t thank you enough for reminding me what it means to be a “Londoner”.


That's a beautiful story about your life as a Londoner mate. It's people like you that makes London the greatest city in the world. :cheers:


----------



## potto

Opulentus said:


> I honestly feel that London is gradually losing it's unique heritage and culture as a result of many of these monolithic buildings.


you do realise how vast London is right? They are not all being squeezed into Putney.


----------



## Opulentus

potto said:


> you do realise how vast London is right? They are not all being squeezed into Putney.


Yes, I know, but that in my opinion makes it worse. The skyline now looks somewhat messy and is a random assortment of this and that, with close to no attempt to make the architecture merge with the surrounding buildings. I think it's quite an insult to build a tall, imposing tower right alongside a quaint, Georgian house, for example. And I've seen that kind of story occur over and over again. I think more respect is needed when considering where and what to construct in certain areas, because at the moment it seems as if very little is taken. hno:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at Three Pancras Square

IMG_6058.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6059.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6063.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


IMG_6071.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Novotel Canary Wharf by Luke, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Construction (July 2015) by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus

Mr Cladding said:


> *Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188
> 
> Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C
> 
> 
> London borough: Camden
> 
> 
> Developer: Argent Group
> 
> 
> Architect: Porphyrios Associates
> 
> 
> Floors: 10
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 16,000m²


Virtually the only aesthetically-nice building on this thread.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks like something from the 80s.


----------



## Mr Cladding

ThatOneGuy said:


> It looks like something from the 80s.


For me it is more Art-deco than Po-mo , an architecture type which was widely used in the 1980/90s.


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 35










Demolition ongoing at the South Quay Plaza site, making way for the development above. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Core and floorplates rising at Dollar Bay, photo by chest:


----------



## GB1

What is the core on the left hand side of the last pic of the dollar bay project ?.


----------



## SE9

It's The Waterman, a constituent part of the £5bn Greenwich Peninsula project.


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Construction ongoing at the 1 and 10 Bank Street site, photo by Matt Buck:


IMGP8176 by Matt Buck, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 answered the question before I did whilst I was typing my response.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Enabling works ongoing at the Newfoundland site, photo by Matt Buck:


IMGP8165 by Matt Buck, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²










Last stages of floorplace installation at Three Pancras Square:


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










This weekend at the Gasholders London site:


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floorspace: 17,300m²

Floors: 9










Construction ongoing behind the wrap at 48 Leicester Square, photo by David Holt:


London July 2015 044 Birds by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687259

Official website: http://www.ealingfilmworks.com/


Project facts


Address: 59-63 New Broadway, London W5

London borough: Ealing

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: TP Bennett

1,000 seat cinema

Homes: 161

Detailed plans for the Ealing Filmworks have been approved by Ealing Council:


----------



## PortoNuts

The amount of projects going on never fails to amaze me.


----------



## SE9

*100 Avenue Road* | Swiss Cottage NW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1713202

Official website: http://100avenueroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Avenue Road, London NW3

London borough: Camden

Developer: Essential Living

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 24

Homes: 184

A public inquiry into the proposal started today:

- *Hampstead and Kilburn Conservatives:* 100 Avenue Road Appeal

- *Ham & High:* Mayoral hopeful Zac Goldsmith slams Swiss Cottage tower proposal

- *Camden New Journal:* Developers and opponents set to meet at public inquiry into Swiss Cottage skyscraper plan


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Floorplate installation ongoing at Baltimore Tower, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*185 Park Street* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700771

Official website: http://www.185parkstreetlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 185 Park Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Delancey

Architect: Squire and Partners

Floors: 18 | 14 | 9

Homes: 163

Plans for 185 Park Street were approved last night by Southwark Council:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447082

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

London borough: Haringey

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous | Allies & Morrison

Stadium capacity: 61,000

Homes: 579










Groundworks ongoing at the Northumberland project in Tottenham:


----------



## JamieUK

New video on the City of London YoutTube page.

Aldgate Highway Changes and Public Realm Improvements Project


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Breakthrough: Tunnelling marathon completes*
July 2015


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Sustainability: Sea wall breach at Wallasea Island*
July 2015


----------



## SE9

*Blossom Street* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727385

Official website: http://www.blossomstreet-e1.com/


Project facts


Address: Blossom Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: British Land

Architect: AHMM | Stanton Williams | Duggan Morriss | DSDHA

Cost: £300 million ($470m)

Office space: 32,000m²

Retail units: 13

Homes: 40

A short film on the Blossom Street project has been released. A decision on approval will be made next Tuesday:

133339119


----------



## Londonese

^^A great project. Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## Barbe Verte

La qualité des matériaux utilisés à Londres. Paris fait pitié.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Cladding progress at Lexicon, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Eagle* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483737

Official website: http://www.eagleoldst.com/


Project facts


Address: 159 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Farrells

Floors: 27

Homes: 206










The Eagle and its neighbour the Montcalm, photo by opayek:


P1060037 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3.1bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Construction ongoing at Wood Wharf site, photo by Frankus Maximus:


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 35










Demolition ongoing at the South Quay Plaza site, making way for the development above. Photo by Frankus Maximus:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










All apartments in Maine Tower (pictured above) sold out within five hours at the Harbour Central launch, a record for London:

- *The Independent:* Block of flats worth £140 million sells out in five hours

- *The Telegraph:* The 200 home tower block that sold out in under five hours

- *The Guardian:* Hundreds of flats in Canary Wharf development sell in less than five hours


----------



## Stravinsky

This is too extreme even for my tastes, and I don't like de Botton and its cheap philosophy.

But I guess it's still a refreshing point of view.


----------



## london lad

Stravinsky said:


> This is too extreme even for my tastes, and I don't like de Botton and its cheap philosophy.
> 
> But I guess it's still a refreshing point of view.


Do you just spent your days googling anything that backs up your sneering.How sad. hno:

Why not spend your time enjoying threads of Cities you do actually like or understand??


----------



## Mr Cladding

When I posted that video a few days ago in speakers corner it seemed to cut through the crap and made a lot of sense. However when he went on to how it could be improved it seems he completely ignores schemes like; Kings Cross central , kidbrooke village and woolwhich arsenal riverside which are generally seen as high quality developments and integrate well into their local context. De botton has either ignored this though choice to fit his simplistic argument or by sheer ignorance. It seems like reasonably researched video and his decision for me falls into the former rather than the latter.


----------



## JimB

It's nothing more than lowbrow, Daily Mail level scaremongering.

It is a remarkably silly video, liberally littered with ignorance, prejudice and downright dishonesty (London in danger of becoming just like Shanghai or Dubai?.......utter poppycock). De Botton claims to be for "good design" when it is perfectly apparent that he is, in fact, merely against tall buildings. And even by "good design", he merely means his own, risibly limited interpretation of what constitutes good design.

He is, of course, entitled to his opinion. But what I object to is his clear assumption that he speaks for a silent, vast majority. He does no such thing. While he will no doubt be joined by all sorts of reactionary harrumphers, there are equally a great many people whose views are quite the opposite and, in all likelihood, better informed.


----------



## SE9

london lad said:


> Do you just spent your days googling anything that backs up your sneering.How sad. hno:
> 
> Why not spend your time enjoying threads of Cities you do actually like or understand??


The latest in a long line...




Stravinsky said:


> That's right, most of the most modern buildings in London serve little more than corporate interests.
> 
> The City of London may have all its peculiarities and ceremonies, but it's a CBD nowadays. I walked a lot of times straight through it at night, and it's eerily silent. I've never felt so much in danger anywhere else in Europe.





Stravinsky said:


> London's North and South and not really well integrated. That's why there are not many bridges crossing the Thames.





Stravinsky said:


> I predict within a generation Londoners will be flocking to Europe (or other beautiful places in the UK like Bath or York) to see old buildings as Australians and Americans do.
> 
> They will be heard saying "we don't have stuff like this at home".





Stravinsky said:


> The politeness/ego size ratio for Londoners has really dropped below the level of New Yorkers and Parisians.


... and so on.

Makes you think, London must be doing something right :hmm:


----------



## JamieUK

The issues I have with that video is his opinions of all these tall buildings seems so bias and so extreme that it comes of as trolling. The main issue I have with the guy in the video is his idea that his extreme opinions should be law with the bit later in the video with the rejection stamping. He essentially is saying I don't like tall buildings they should be banned because I don't like them and I'm gonna get a Chaplin tash because i'm a control freak.


----------



## Bligh

That's one well edited video with a lot of ignorance... but if that's his opinion then it can't be changed. 

The fact of the matter is that most Londoners love the new skyline - young and old. My Grandad is a born a bread Londoner who spent most of his life selling his Pottery in Covent Garden. Seeing London so thriving, energetic, and clean almost brings a tear to his eye. 

That video gets a thumbs down from me...


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> I found this interesting article on my lunchies today:
> 
> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...a-water-skyscraper-that-hasnt-been-built-yet/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125587358&postcount=14788


----------



## AbidM

Please keep up the witty humor, it makes this thread worth visiting x100. Also may I just add the most recent developments in London are astonishing from the new housing developments to the skyscraper developments. Bravo!


----------



## Mr Cladding

planning application has been submitted for 22 Bishopsgate 










Give it a few days before the planning documents are made publically available , you know what to do SE9 !


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/


Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Capital and Counties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










demo on the Earl's Court exhibition centers continues



















from @boydongood on twitter


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Give it a few days before the planning documents are made publically available , you know what to do SE9 !


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SE9

To elaborate somewhat on this post...



SE9 said:


> ... the majority of high profile projects in London today are being built on what was disused or derelict sites:
> 
> 
> the *Docklands* area (Canary Wharf, Blackwall, Royal Docks etc) was a derelict, former port.
> 
> *Nine Elms* was full of warehouses and a derelict power station.
> 
> *Greenwich Peninsula* was a derelict, former gasworks.
> 
> *King's Cross Central* was a derelict railway lands.
> 
> *Stratford City* was a derelict wasteland.
> 
> *Old Oak Common* is semi-derelict, industrial land.
> 
> *The Goodsyard London* is a derelict goods yard.
> 
> *Blossom Street* is a collection of mostly derelict buildings.
> 
> The list goes on.


... below are a few examples of ongoing transformations in London.


----------



## SE9

King's Cross
Camden | Islington


*2007* - railway lands, left derelict for decades.


The Granary building by Andrew Sides, on Flickr


Western Transit Shed - north face by Andrew Sides, on Flickr


Shops to go here by Andrew Sides, on Flickr


To the north by Andrew Sides, on Flickr



________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr​



-


----------



## RobH

stinkysteel said:


> Just saw De bottons reactionary and manipulative video, what nonsense! This sort of psuedo humanist philosophical rubbish is particularly offensive as he sells this simplistic nonsense so he can afford to live in a nice georgian terrace. Growing up in london through the 70s and 80s would give you a true perspective on the vast improvement that has and is taking place.
> .


I'd rather take these things on a case by case basis. The Shard, Gherkin, Leadenhall Building are all superb additions. The Walkie Talkie is an ugly sore thumb ruining views, especially looking West towards Tower Bridge. You can't be fundamentalist about this sort of thing; saying tall buildings are inherently a good or a bad thing is kind of ridiculous.

The only thing I would say about skyscrapers is that you can't hide a bad one, however.


----------



## SE9

Docklands
Tower Hamlets | Newham


*1986* - former port, many square kilometres of derelict land








































________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Crossrail Place - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Emirates Air Line - Royal Victoria Dock, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr​




-


----------



## SE9

Kidbrooke Village
Greenwich


*2009* - large, notorious and decaying public housing complex (council estate)


Ferrier Estate, London by SE9, on Flickr


Ferrier Estate, London by SE9, on Flickr


Ferrier Estate, London by SE9, on Flickr












________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr

​




-


----------



## SE9

Nine Elms
Wandsworth | Lambeth


*2009* - largely warehouses, depots and a derelict power station


New Covent Garden Market by EG Focus, on Flickr











T & W Farmiloe Ltd by Sarflondondunc, on Flickr


Battersea Power Station from Cringle Street by Ian Davies, on Flickr



________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


R0013380 by Alex, on Flickr


R0013379 by Alex, on Flickr


Nine Elms from North Bank by Eugene Regis, on Flickr










​




-


----------



## SE9

Stratford City
Newham


*2006* - very large swathe of derelict, contaminated land


Untitled by get down, on Flickr


Untitled by get down, on Flickr


Untitled by get down, on Flickr


Public Path, City Mill River by Pad Green, on Flickr



________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


Stadium View by P-Zilla, on Flickr











East Village by Olympic Delivery Authority - East Village, on Flickr


London Aquatics Centre by Davoud D., on Flickr
​




-


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a change. Unbelievable.


----------



## AbidM

SE9, I love you.


----------



## SE9

Love London, I'm a mere messenger


----------



## SE9

Greenwich Peninsula
Greenwich


*1983* - site of decommissioned gas works










- Decades later, the Peninsula had been decontaminated but the bulk of it remained undeveloped, apart from the Millennium Dome (the O2) - 


The Aliens Have Landed by captainzep, on Flickr


Riverside,Greenwich Peninsula by Alex Mcilhiney, on Flickr


Mist 1 by Alex Mcilhiney, on Flickr



________________________________


*Present* - construction ongoing.


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Peninsula Square - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Emirates Air Line - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr
​




-


----------



## Londonese

RobH said:


> I'd rather take these things on a case by case basis. The Shard, Gherkin, Leadenhall Building are all superb additions. The Walkie Talkie is an ugly sore thumb ruining views, especially looking West towards Tower Bridge. You can't be fundamentalist about this sort of thing; saying tall buildings are inherently a good or a bad thing is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> The only thing I would say about skyscrapers is that you can't hide a bad one, however.


I disagree... half of Manhattan's skyscrapers are anodyne/bland and yet no-one cares because the skyline is so dense that the better ones distract you from them, and together they create a really special environment. I have confidence that once the City skyline thickens, and the Walkie Talkie seems less incongruous, nobody will complain about it anymore. It will simply contribute to the density which is always an important factor in any skyline.


----------



## Langur

Game, set, and match to SE9.

Opulentus, you have been politely corrected several times now, but if you're claiming that London's recent surge of new development has come at the expense of Georgian squares or grand Victoriana, then you simply don't know London. You don't know where the projects are on the map. You don't know what existed on those sites before. You don't know how the developments relate to the city as a whole.


----------



## JamieUK

London looking like "Dubai or Shanghai", in Google Maps - Street view... Or not.


----------



## Fro7en

Really amazing how London has changed! The Olympics really made a difference for that area too! Really impressive!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SE9 said:


> *Burntwood School* | Summerstown SW17
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Official website: http://www.burntwoodschool.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Burntwood School, Burntwood Lane, London SW17
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> Developer: Wandsworth Borough Council
> 
> Architect: AHMM
> 
> Cost: £40 million ($62m)
> 
> Floorspace: 21,405m²
> 
> RIBA Stirling Prize 2015 nominee, Burntwood School in south west London:
> 
> - *Architecture:* Burntwood School, RIBA Stirling Prize nominee
> 
> - *Wandsworth:* Burntwood School vies for hat-trick of illustrious design awards
> 
> - *Aluk:* Keep on winning! Fourth award for Burntwood School featuring AluK systems


Very interesting - I was under the impression that Britain's falling out with this architectural style was so deep that such a building would never be built again, nevermind appreciated. Good stuff.


----------



## Opulentus

^^

Britain has fallen out with virtually every architectural style with the exception of International and a few other tedious, difficult-to-distinguish modern styles.


----------



## london lad

Opulentus said:


> ^^
> 
> Britain has fallen out with virtually every architectural style with the exception of International and a few other tedious, difficult-to-distinguish modern styles.


Seriously why bother wasting your time posting the same repetitive post, each and every time.

Be constructive, take a look at these nice old pictures, have a cry at how it ain't what it used to be and have a nice cup of tea to make you feel better.

http://www.museumoflondonimages.com/


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm a fan of NEO Bankside. Great stuff.


----------



## Opulentus

london lad said:


> Seriously why bother wasting your time posting the same repetitive post, each and every time.
> 
> Be constructive, take a look at these nice old pictures, have a cry at how it ain't what it used to be and have a nice cup of tea to make you feel better.
> 
> http://www.museumoflondonimages.com/


Thanks. Much needed.


----------



## Eastendbanker

Three big projects at / near the planning stage in Whitechapel.

1. Whitechapel Square: Sainsbury's development with something like 608 residential units.

http://planreg.towerhamlets.gov.uk/...29EF719B8A1?appNumber=PA/15/837&action=Search

As its being built over the Crossrail station I believe it's unlikely to start until Crossrails complete.

2. Whitechapel Central: Mainly residential development (609 units up to 25 stories), with some office and retail.

http://planreg.towerhamlets.gov.uk/...n=show&appType=Planning&appNumber=PA/15/01789

3. Whitechapel Estate

http://mob.londonewcastle.com/#developments/future/the-whitechapel-estate-whitechapel-e1


----------



## Shard-on

Is Riverlight, in Nine Elms by the same architect as NEO Bankside? They look fairly similar, in style anyway.


----------



## SE9

Yes, both by Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners.


----------



## potto

skanny said:


> So , we could argue that London will sorta' develop like Tokyo , decentralization and development of alternative centers : CW , King's Cross etc around the city core , quite interesting though ...


London already did that during its boom time from the 1800s up until the post war decentralisation attempts but yes there is potential to repeat that but on the scale as seen in Tokyo in modern times for a more city urban feel. Lots of politics to overcome though as each centre seeks to retain its perceived identity. 

Coming at the same time of Tokyos building boom Canary Wharf was like a brand new clean slate and is slowly expanding, but still lacks the cultural element for a true city centre, potential here is to merge with Greenwich peninsular and the docks further East. 

Of the older generation of centres I would say Croydon in the South and Stratford in the East (Olympics) are the most open to dramatic change at the moment. Unlike Croydon, Stratford has already partly been branded Stratford City and has the potential to really form a truely destination urban mix of culture and business, its probably the big one to keep an eye on at the moment. 

The Westfield expansion in the West with the new Imperial University campus and White City regeneration could form a new city area. So keep your eyes out on those three! Longer term you have Old Oak Common plans slowly forming, already dubbed Canary Wharf of the West, but could just turn out to be another Croydon. We will see.


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Central* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Site bound by Raven Row, Stepney Way, Sidney Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: London & Quadrant

Architect: Stockwool

Height: 80m | 63m | 59m

Floors: 25 | 18 | 12

Plans for Whitechapel Central have been submitted for approval (as posted above), the application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.8bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










Construction progress at Lower Riverside section of Greenwich Peninsula, photos by potto:


----------



## Londonese

potto said:


> London already did that during its boom time from the 1800s up until the post war decentralisation attempts but yes there is potential to repeat that but on the scale as seen in Tokyo in modern times for a more city urban feel. Lots of politics to overcome though as each centre seeks to retain its perceived identity.
> 
> Coming at the same time of Tokyos building boom Canary Wharf was like a brand new clean slate and is slowly expanding, but still lacks the cultural element for a true city centre, potential here is to merge with Greenwich peninsular and the docks further East.
> 
> Of the older generation of centres I would say Croydon in the South and Stratford in the East (Olympics) are the most open to dramatic change at the moment. Unlike Croydon, Stratford has already partly been branded Stratford City and has the potential to really form a truely destination urban mix of culture and business, its probably the big one to keep an eye on at the moment.
> 
> The Westfield expansion in the West with the new Imperial University campus and White City regeneration could form a new city area. So keep your eyes out on those three! Longer term you have Old Oak Common plans slowly forming, already dubbed Canary Wharf of the West, but could just turn out to be another Croydon. We will see.


It's certainly a crucial time for London. Let's just hope that the architects and developers of these major projects forging the new London have as much affection and respect for the city as they do for money!


----------



## Apsus

SE9 said:


> *Greenwich Peninsula* SE10


Does the Jubilee Line really have enough spare capacity to deal with such a huge amount of residential development? The Isle of Dogs has the DLR and Crossrail to absorb extra passengers, but the Greenwich Peninsula looks to be highly dependent on a single tube station (cable car notwithstanding). I guess a lot of these new residents may end up using an expanded river bus service instead?


----------



## SE9

North Greenwich is a high capacity station. The opening of Crossrail will release capacity there at rush hour, and planners are exploring other options including a water link to the Isle of Dogs.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Greenwich Peninsula* SE10
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984
> 
> Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> London borough: Greenwich
> 
> Developer: Knight Dragon
> 
> Cost: £5 billion ($7.8bn)
> 
> Homes: 12,678
> 
> Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²


Wow! I didn't realise the project was starting so quickly!! I know this is probably the 100th time I've said it, but I can't believe how quick the Docklands is changing. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

Opulentus said:


> ^^
> 
> Britain has fallen out with virtually every architectural style with the exception of International and a few other tedious, difficult-to-distinguish modern styles.


You should still be applying some cream to those burns SE9 dealt you the other day...


----------



## Core Rising

Apsus said:


> Does the Jubilee Line really have enough spare capacity to deal with such a huge amount of residential development? The Isle of Dogs has the DLR and Crossrail to absorb extra passengers, but the Greenwich Peninsula looks to be highly dependent on a single tube station (cable car notwithstanding). I guess a lot of these new residents may end up using an expanded river bus service instead?


The cable car has plenty of spare capacity which should be better utilised in future. Bare in mind the new business district planned for the Royal Albert Dock, the expanded City Airport, redevelopment of Albert Island, and Silvertown Quays; there are some very large employment drivers in the works which should be within easy reach of residents via the cable car. 

On top of that, you have the large employment growth planned for Stratford with the Olympic cultural quarter, as well as some large new office developments in that area. These will be easily reachable for Peninsula residents via the Jubilee line in the Eastbound direction. Commuter flows should be better spread between the Eastbound and Westbound flows than they currently are. (virtually all Westbound). That should help to alleviate the capacity on the Jubilee. 

There's also the new Silvertown tunnel which will improve vehicle traffic flows through the peninsula, alleviating the seriously congested A102/ Blackwall tunnel. I don't imagine there will be a huge amount of vehicle traffic from Peninsula residents, (public transport should be king here), so Silvertown tunnel should help alleviate the traffic flows without Peninsula residents eating up the extra capacity. This means that TFL will be able to run extra bus services from the Peninsula to destinations north of the river (Silvertown, City Airport, Excel, Albert Dock, Canning Town, Stratford, ect.). 

So there is currently spare public transport capacity on the Peninsula, and Eastbound an awful lot of it. The two major choke points are the Blackwall tunnel and the Jubilee line Westbound. The Blackwall tunnel will have its capacity alleviated via the Silvertown tunnel, and this will have additional knock on benefits of extra bus routes off the Peninsula northbound. The Westbound Jubilee should see some capacity alleviation once Crossrail opens, but hopefully new employment opportunities in the Eastbound direction will help to better distribute commuter flows off the Peninsula. 

There is of course scope for more public transport capacity, and I'm sure there will be growing demand as the population of the Peninsula grows. I think a proper pedestrian link from North Greenwich to Canary Wharf would be welcomed, however it will be very difficult to build in bridge with the plans for a cruise liner terminal at Enderby's Wharf. 

Another option would be to extend the DLR to the peninsula. -Edit- _I googled this and came up with a feasibility study conducted by Greenwich Council in 2012 into extending the DLR from Canning Town to Eltham, via North Greenwich. See pages 44 and 83 for the route, and page 93 onward for some photo-montages_: https://853blog.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/eltham_dlr002.pdf

The most realistic improvement that hasn't yet been tabled is to bring Southeastern Trains within the TFL as part of the London Overground. This would mean improvements to signalling, rolling stock and overall capacity on the London Bridge > Dartford via Greenwich line. Charlton, Westcombe Park, and Maze Hill stations could be better utilised to serve the south of the Peninsula. They is within walking distance of the southern residential developments such as the Telegraph Works, Enderby Wharf and Millennium Village phase 4. Indeed, they may even be closer to those developments than North Greenwich station. Better pedestrian and cycle paths would be needed, and the A102 presents a formidable physical barrier, but it certainly isn't an impossible obstacle to overcome.


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon Development

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 990

Retail space: 2,100m²










Site clearance at the Upper Riverside site, photo by potto:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 67m

Floors: 17




























From yesterday

IMG_6307.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6318.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6320.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6334.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Stage * | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://uk.perkinswill.com/work/the-stage-shoreditch.html

Project facts


Address: 

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Drew

Height: 115m

Floors: 38




























demo continues

IMG_6331.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6328.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The whole area around the station looks like it will be a great place to walk around, and the final plan is not even finished yet.


----------



## SE9

Worth mentioning that the render of Battersea Power Station above and on the previous page aren't the final designs (or the latest renders), merely 'placeholder' massing entities released years ago.


----------



## JanVL

Will there be any more direct connection from under the railway bridge right of Battersea Power Station to the whole complex? When I visited the area 3 weeks ago to see the investments, I had to walk around those line of apartments.


----------



## stinkysteel

Battersea is a whole new piece of London being constructed, green spaces aswell. Although I can't afford to live there ( im saving up for a Gehry penthouse) I can't wait to go in a few years and experience the area, some inspirational vistas being planned. Its a real shame the older development to the right over the rail tracks isn't still an available site to build on as part of this current master plan as its a pretty poor design and a bit of a destraction to all the new stuff.


----------



## SE9

It'll certainly draw crowds when it opens.


----------



## SE9

*201-207 Shoreditch High Street* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813375

Official website: http://201-207shoreditchhighst.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 201-207 Shoreditch High Street, London E1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: HG Europe and Folgate Estates

Architect: Gensler

Height: 107m

Floors: 30

Plans for 201-207 Shoreditch High Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Core rising at One Blackfriars, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A7211 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus

Core Rising said:


> icard:
> 
> Nearly 40% of London is park/green space.


That's Greater London, I was referring to inner London.


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*



Opulentus said:


> That's Greater London, I was referring to inner London.



Inner London is still 20% green space , or specifically 10,394 acres of green space held within the square mile and inner London by the city of London corporation. This is the 2nd highest amount of green space in an inner city, second only to Singapore.

Source: Green Spaces report by the City of London Corporation


----------



## Xvioxify

•Green Spaces in London:
Greater London-38.7% Green Space,
Inner London-19.98% Green Space,

•2nd highest amount of green space in a city, second only to Singapore, I have to question how this is a lack of green space?!?!?


----------



## bbcwallander

Opulentus said:


> That's Greater London, I was referring to inner London.


Facepalm

You clearly don't know what you are talking about

Taxi!


----------



## JimB

Opulentus said:


> I apologise if some of my posts have caused offense, it was not intentional. I also accept that many others on here don't share my views, which I guess is understandable.
> 
> But I simply struggle to see why Battersea Power Station, a pinnacle of English Art Deco architecture, needs to have a collection of multi-story, glass flats built right alongside it; with seemingly total disregard for the heritage and historic-value of the building. Why not just restore the exterior and re-construct the roof instead? Make it into a museum? Make it into a building of some sort of public-use? There is so little park/green space within London, perhaps it's surrounding grounds could have been turned into something like that? I just don't feel that building a load of flats around and inside it is exactly the right answer.
> 
> And, to Xvioxfy - I find it a challenge to say something nice about London when it is being turned into a replica of Dubai before my eyes. It just seems that virtually nothing is being done to preserve London's image. And not just in architectural terms, but in political and social terms too (but that isn't relevant to a skyscraper forum).
> 
> Again, I apologise if my comments have been interpreted as 'infantile' or 'ignorant' - and I can see why you may feel that way, but as I said earlier, that was not my intention.


Thank you for this more reasoned criticism. Much appreciated.

I have to say, though, that I still disagree with what you have to say. With respect, it seems to me that your views are more than a little idealistic. They fail to allow for the financial reality of development generally, and this development in particular.

I'm sure that you know that there have been numerous attempted and failed proposals for Battersea Power station over more than three decades. Yes.........three decades. None of them came to fruition - largely because the figures didn't add up. And over the years that the building lay empty and open to the elements, it deteriorated dramatically, thereby making its restoration ever more expensive. Had the building of residential units around the power station been prohibited, as you suggest, then the cycle of failed proposals would have continued. Nothing would have been done. And it is quite likely that, within a decade, the condition of the power station would have passed a point of no return and the building would have been lost to London altogether.

Even if you hate the idea of Battersea Power Station juxtaposed with modern, glass clad residential blocks, isn't it better than having no Battersea Power Station at all?


----------



## stinkysteel

The power station was only meant to have a finite working life span. It was never built as a monument or anything other than a practical means of producing power. It just evolved into this iconic building thanks to its vastness and of course the genius of the architect giles gilbert Scott. What we've got now is something to be grateful for, the power station preserved and set in a contemporary and sympathetic landscape amongst some hopefully and judging by the renders excellent contemporary architecture. Win win in my opinion!


----------



## Apsus

stinkysteel said:


> The power station was only meant to have a finite working life span. It was never built as a monument or anything other than a practical means of producing power. It just evolved into this iconic building thanks to its vastness and of course the genius of the architect giles gilbert Scott. What we've got now is something to be grateful for, the power station preserved and set in a contemporary and sympathetic landscape amongst some hopefully and judging by the renders excellent contemporary architecture. Win win in my opinion!


It arguably became iconic in large part due to Pink Floyd (featuring on the cover of the album Animals).


----------



## Bligh

Apsus said:


> It arguably became iconic in large part due to Pink Floyd (featuring on the cover of the album Animals).


You know it :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*One Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Wood Wharf, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Herzon & de Meuron

Height: 205m

Floors: 57

Detailed plans for One Wood Wharf have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council:

- *Property Week:* Canary Wharf wins planning for 57-storey residential tower

- *Architects Journal:* Herzog & de Meuron's Canary Wharf skyscraper approved

- *Canary Wharf Group:* Canary Wharf Group Receives Detailed Planning Approval for Herzog & de Meuron Residential Tower


----------



## hugh

As always SE9, you're the guvnor. Cheers for the updates.


----------



## yubnub

Wood Wharf looks awesome. It will be like visiting a different city compared to the typical old london streets of terraced houses that most of us are more used to!


----------



## Opulentus

^^

Is there anywhere still like that in London?


----------



## Opulentus

Xvioxify said:


> •Green Spaces in London:
> Greater London-38.7% Green Space,
> Inner London-19.98% Green Space,
> 
> •2nd highest amount of green space in a city, second only to Singapore, I have to question how this is a lack of green space?!?!?


Okay, perhaps I got the facts wrong, but a little more wouldn't hurt, would it?


----------



## RoosterCg

JamieUK said:


> It's not as nice as The Pinnacle but I still like it and I hope it gets approved.


No doubt about it being approved, everyone concerned is too embarrassed with having a concrete stump and empty site in the square mile.


----------



## yubnub

22 Bishopsgate looks decent in those renders. The bottom render in particular showing it in context with other un-built towers is nice. It would be nice to see more renders with all the same towers from different directions


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ from some angles it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Bligh

I wonder what it would look like with a spire... I think that a spire could really make this tower..


----------



## Kot Bazilio

SE9 said:


> *22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557
> 
> Official website: http://at22.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2
> 
> 
> Developer: Axa Real Estate and Lipton Rogers
> 
> 
> Architect: PLP Architects
> 
> 
> Height: 278m
> 
> 
> Floors: 62
> 
> Plans for 22 Bishopsgate have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


So sad  previous design was perfect.


----------



## Opulentus

sk327 said:


> I believe so. Especially when it comes to places like Woof Wharf and Nine Elms that are derelict. Happy your question has no negative connotations. Do you mind if I ask you to answer your question? Just to see what you think.


I personally feel that it would be a very tragic and saddening thing to happen.


----------



## AbidM

22 bishopsgate, reminds of similar already built buildings in chicago and new york. it's ok.


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*



SE9 said:


> *22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2
> 
> 
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557
> 
> 
> 
> Official website: http://at22.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2
> 
> 
> 
> Developer: Axa Real Estate and Lipton Rogers
> 
> 
> 
> Architect: PLP Architects
> 
> 
> 
> Height: 278m
> 
> 
> 
> Floors: 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans for 22 Bishopsgate have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.



From the angle of the first picture it looks terrible, the second is ok but it still looks out of place next to the rest of the city. Although if the rumoured super tall on the Aviva building site gets built, then the we might finally have the city pinnacle we all wanted


----------



## Bligh

Can someone paintshop/edit a spire onto the current design please? I'd love to see what this would look like.


----------



## CHIsentinel

Xvioxify said:


> From the angle of the first picture it looks terrible, the second is ok but it still looks out of place next to the rest of the city. Although if the rumoured super tall on the Aviva building site gets built, then the we might finally have the city pinnacle we all wanted


Good God, that's terrible - it looks like a bland, New York office building...circa 1985.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Just like the new 2WTC, at worst you can say this is boring. It's not as awful as people say, and the cladding will make or break it. Maybe the City needs a bit of boring. We're getting cans of ham and walkie talkies. Bit of mass might look good.


----------



## stop that

I will be happy to see this core rising, and look forward to the extra density it will give to the city cluster, along with the other u/c/prep/approved towers.

I really do hope that it's a good addition, because with its height it really needs to be a good addition.
Whatever I think of the design, it's a city of London Tower so it will certainly be of a high quality and good materials.

The worst outcome would be that the design is so disliked that it turns Londoners against skyscrapers, and undoes all the good work done by the gherkin, shard, 122 Leadenhall, that seemed to help make towers more popular amoungst Londoners and brits in general.

I think London might be past that stage now and even a shocker of a skyscraper won't negatively affect the way londoners think about skyscrapers, I hope not anyway.


----------



## Xvioxify

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*



SomeKindOfBug said:


> Just like the new 2WTC, at worst you can say this is boring. It's not as awful as people say, and the cladding will make or break it. Maybe the City needs a bit of boring. We're getting cans of ham and walkie talkies. Bit of mass might look good.



Oh god the new 2WTC. They had such a beautiful design from Foster & Partners, but oh no! Instead they let Bjarke Ingels vomit on yet another city with his s**t. I mean seriously, he thinks it's a good idea to have giant vandagraph generators on the top of Battersea power station, cause obviously there's no risk to pedestrians there. Sure they may be a bit singed, but at least they can cook their breakfast: eggs cooked by the walkie-talkie, bacon zapped by Battersea power station. Hell they might have a full English in a few years!


----------



## Ala Altiva

London is magnificent


----------



## arthurstudent

I still think it's a 1970-1980s' design... so sad that the previous one was canceled


----------



## Stravinsky

Hard to come up with a fancy nickname for this one...


----------



## Bligh

Stravinsky said:


> Hard to come up with a fancy nickname for this one...


The Block


----------



## AbidM

I was fearful of calling 22bishopsgate anything negative because of backlash, now that I know that I am on common grounds, may I just say what an absolute piece of sh!t, seriously, the 'windy scorchie' and now the 'alterofdoom' well I guess now you can say it aptly fits the name of it's address 'bishops'gate. last thought: horrendous.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Can someone paintshop/edit a spire onto the current design please? I'd love to see what this would look like.


Someone did in the London forum thread, I think it's back a few pages.


----------



## SE9

*McAslan consults on plan to make Millbank Tower taller*
Building Design
30 July 2015










> *John McAslan & Partners is preparing to submit plans to extend Millbank Tower by three storeys and entirely re-glaze the grade II-listed London landmark.*
> 
> The project would convert the 1963 riverside office building, which has been home to both the Labour and Conservative parties and the UN, into flats with the new floors earmarked for penthouses. The northern podium - known as the Y building - would also gain an extra three storeys.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## Mr Cladding

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html

Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Cladding continues to rise at the new US Embassy. 

Waterloo to Wandsworth Rd by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Construction continues at Merano 

Waterloo to Wandsworth Rd by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










Waterloo to Wandsworth Rd by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

I have to say I personally think the Battersea Power Station project looks pretty awful. I am no Chelsea fan but it would have looked marvelous as a stadium and probably would have been a tourist attraction in its own right. As it is, this magnificent building is being swallowed up by all of the other new buildings and you can't really get a sense of its majesty. I think it's a shame.


----------



## Mr Cladding

London's Historic German Gymnasium to Open as a Restaurant Complex
bloomberg.com
3 August 2015



> An historic building erected by the German community in London 150 years ago will be transformed into a restaurant complex with a grand café and bars next to the Eurostar terminal at St. Pancras International.
> 
> The German Gymnasium was constructed in 1865 for the German Gymnastics Society, a sporting association established by Georg Ravenstein, a Frankfurt-born cartographer and fitness fanatic. It hosted the first indoor events of the 1866 Olympic Games.
> 
> The site now belongs to D&D London, whose restaurants include Coq d'Argent and Le Pont de la Tour. D&D will create a European brasserie in the high-ceilinged main hall and a restaurant overlooking the brasserie. There will be an outdoor terrace, bars, and private dining. It is scheduled to open in November.





















Continued in link


----------



## stop that

Wow, another 3 towers for Stratford. BOOMTOWN


----------



## JimB

Greedy Sheedy said:


> I have to say I personally think the Battersea Power Station project looks pretty awful. I am no Chelsea fan but *it would have looked marvelous as a stadium* and probably would have been a tourist attraction in its own right. As it is, this magnificent building is being swallowed up by all of the other new buildings and you can't really get a sense of its majesty. I think it's a shame.


I'm not sure that you've properly thought this through.

Reducing Battersea Power Station to a three sided shell to create a mere one quarter of Chelsea's new stadium (which was the plan) would have destroyed the building's integrity almost entirely.

It would no longer have been a stand alone building. It would have had three modern stands attached to it. There would no longer be any true sense of its former, outer dimensions. There would no longer be any sense at all of its former, majestic interior space. It would have been a mere, compromised bit part of a larger whole.

And there would still have been the kind of added development all around it that you complain about.

It would therefore, in fact, have been the worst of all possible outcomes.

Not to mention that Battersea Power Station is a London icon. In terms of spirit, it belongs to all of us. And football being as tribal as it is, it would have been lost to the vast majority of us had Chelsea claimed it for themselves.


----------



## SE9

Agreed, it's much better for the Power Station and for Chelsea that their vision of a stadium there wasn't realised.


----------



## Opulentus

Edit.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($780m)










The Adams Plaza Bridge at Crossrail Place, photos by chest:


Adams Plaza Bridge 3 by ben veasey, on Flickr


Adams Plaza Bridge by chest, on Flickr


Adams Plaza Bridge 2 by chest, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus

JimB said:


> Not to mention that Battersea Power Station is a London icon. In terms of spirit, it belongs to all of us. And football being as tribal as it is, it would have been lost to the vast majority of us had Chelsea claimed it for themselves.


 Surely if a buildings an icon it should be marvelled and admired? - not inundated with other structures which detract it's beauty and obscure it from view?


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Cladding progress at Horizons, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Core and floorplates rising at Dollar Bay, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










The Peninsula Tower and InterContinental hotel nearing completion, photo by chest:


----------



## Mr Cladding

That render of Dollar Bay looks stunning. I fear its relative hight compared to other highrises nearby and it's relative detachedness from the general E14 cluster will see it go un noticed by non skyscraper addicts.


----------



## JimB

Opulentus said:


> Surely if a buildings an icon it should be marvelled and admired? - not inundated with other structures which detract it's beauty and obscure it from view?


It would be lovely if we lived in an ideal world in which developers restored much loved but derelict buildings at vast expense without expecting anything by way of a return.

But we don't.

We live in a world where much loved but derelict buildings requiring hundreds of millions of pounds worth of urgent restoration and repairs will be lost forever unless developers can see a profit in it for themselves. And that means maximising the potential of the overall site.

And within such parameters, the solution that we will now get is far more acceptable than the Chelsea FC solution.

I'm assuming, of course, that you don't wish to see Battersea Power Station demolished? Because that is what would inevitably have had to happen had its condition not been very soon addressed.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

We will get some nice buildings from Foster and Gehry, anyway. Win-win.


----------



## SE9

*24 Savile Row* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.24savilerow.com/


Project facts


Address: 24 Savile Row, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Resolution Properties

Architect: EPR Architects

Floors: 6

Floorspace: 2,906m²

The completed 24 Savile Row in Mayfair. The building is clad in 10,000 crystalline hand-glazed ceramic tiles:


----------



## hugh

Opulentus said:


> Surely if a buildings an icon it should be marvelled and admired? - not inundated with other structures which detract it's beauty and obscure it from view?


Perhaps you're not familiar with the eternal saga that preceded this development? Just be bloody glad that BPS is being preserved at all.
Incidentally, the current scheme is all right.


----------



## .Adam

And the view's of BPS through the apartment blocks will be reminescent of the old view of St Pauls - spying glimpses of the facade through alley ways - the tops of the chimneys looming over head.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

JimB said:


> I'm not sure that you've properly thought this through.
> 
> Reducing Battersea Power Station to a three sided shell to create a mere one quarter of Chelsea's new stadium (which was the plan) would have destroyed the building's integrity almost entirely.
> 
> It would no longer have been a stand alone building. It would have had three modern stands attached to it. There would no longer be any true sense of its former, outer dimensions. There would no longer be any sense at all of its former, majestic interior space. It would have been a mere, compromised bit part of a larger whole.
> 
> And there would still have been the kind of added development all around it that you complain about.
> 
> It would therefore, in fact, have been the worst of all possible outcomes.
> 
> Not to mention that Battersea Power Station is a London icon. In terms of spirit, it belongs to all of us. And football being as tribal as it is, it would have been lost to the vast majority of us had Chelsea claimed it for themselves.


Slice of humble pie for me it seems . I wasn't aware that the proposed developments around the stadium would have been as significantly large or that the stadium design didn't incorporate more of the original structure, my apologies. 

I certainly agree that football is tribal but I am not sure it would have been lost to the vast majority, if anything a larger proportion of people would have still had some connection with it. I still think it would have been more beneficial to be turned into a truly iconic stadium over some apartments which could have went in any other area in London that requires redevelopment. 

Either way it is what it is and you certainly opened my eyes regarding the previous proposals.


----------



## Bligh

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Slice of humble pie for me it seems . I wasn't aware that the proposed developments around the stadium would have been as significantly large or that the stadium design didn't incorporate more of the original structure, my apologies.
> 
> I certainly agree that football is tribal but I am not sure it would have been lost to the vast majority, if anything a larger proportion of people would have still had some connection with it. I still think it would have been more beneficial to be turned into a truly iconic stadium over some apartments which could have went in any other area in London that requires redevelopment.
> 
> Either way it is what it is and you certainly opened my eyes regarding the previous proposals.


You're humility is very gentlemanly. It's refreshing to see mate :cheers:

I think the current proposal is much better than a football stadium. The Chelsea proposals would practically destroy Battersea. I think JimB's explanation was pretty hard to disagree with.


----------



## Langur

Opulentus said:


> Surely if a buildings an icon it should be marvelled and admired? - not inundated with other structures which detract it's beauty and obscure it from view?





JimB said:


> It would be lovely if we lived in an ideal world in which developers restored much loved but derelict buildings at vast expense without expecting anything by way of a return.
> 
> But we don't.
> 
> We live in a world where much loved but derelict buildings requiring hundreds of millions of pounds worth of urgent restoration and repairs will be lost forever unless developers can see a profit in it for themselves. And that means maximising the potential of the overall site.
> 
> And within such parameters, the solution that we will now get is far more acceptable than the Chelsea FC solution.
> 
> I'm assuming, of course, that you don't wish to see Battersea Power Station demolished? Because that is what would inevitably have had to happen had its condition not been very soon addressed.


@Opulentus
I second JimB's post, and furthermore, Battersea Power Station has been admired from a distance for decades. However you couldn't get close. Aside from occasional events, the whole site was fenced and padlocked off. Meanwhile proposed schemes came and went, but none got off the ground. These forlorn lifeless decades have seen the building deteriorate to a roofless decaying ruin. It's true that from some perspectives, it will now be blocked by the new neighbours that will spring up around it. However that is more than compensated because...

1) The building itself will be restored and put to new use.
2) We will finally be able to get up close to it every day (not just occasional events)
3) Its surroundings will improve from derelict wasteland to a lively attractive new urban quarter.
4) The view from the river will remain wide and open, and indeed be enhanced.

Who now wishes that Bankside Power Station had remained a ruin instead of being converted to the wonderful Tate Modern? Further, the whole area around Tate Modern has been rebuilt and regenerated.

I personally love the Nine Elms development. It has everything. It restores a magnificent landmark. There are apartment buildings by Foster, Rogers, and Gehry. There's the striking new US Embassy. Lots of new towers in a well-composed skyline, crowned by the elegant One Nine Elms. Two new Tube stops, a small garden running through middle of site, adjacent to the Thames and beautiful Battersea Park.

You can pick holes with individual buildings and aspects, but as a whole I think it's an absolute model of good quality urban development, and vastly preferable to the fenced-off derelict wasteland most of this site has been for decades.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Bligh said:


> You're humility is very gentlemanly. It's refreshing to see mate :cheers:


Thanks! I have no problem apologising or admitting a mistake if someone points one out. Plus I mean not to sidetrack the thread with my petty misunderstandings, just merely like to engage in the discussion


----------



## Mr Cladding

Plus a range of independent eateries and a cooking school at a redoveloped NCGM. It's very popular and easy to bash developers , however without developers the funds needed to get Crossrail and the Northern line extension wouldn't happen or albeit with much greater government borrowing.


----------



## london lad

Its worth pointing out BPS isn't just apartments, it will also contain a large amount of office space ( aimed at the creative sector with itv rumoured as looking at it for a proposed HQ move amongst others), retail and restaurants etc, theartre and probably a cinema I would guess (forget what the Wilkinson Eyre redevelopment of the actual power station entails) as well as opening up the site to the river. 

https://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/#!/


----------



## Bligh

Langur said:


> Who now wishes that *Bankside Power Station* had remained a ruin instead of being converted to the wonderful *Tate Modern*? Further, the whole area around Tate Modern has been rebuilt and regenerated.


Excellent illustration. Also, I'd like to just add that there are fantastic apartment/office buildings surrounding the Tate - not forgetting the new extension too. 

Alongside the Millennium Bridge, the area has become iconic! It's so.. London! :cheers:


----------



## Kot Bazilio

SE9 said:


> *Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14
> 
> 
> London borough: Tower Hamlets
> 
> 
> Line: Crossrail
> 
> 
> Architect: Foster + Partners
> 
> 
> Cost: £500 million ($780m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Adams Plaza Bridge at Crossrail Place, photos by chest:
> 
> 
> Adams Plaza Bridge 3 by ben veasey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Adams Plaza Bridge by chest, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Adams Plaza Bridge 2 by chest, on Flickr


Absolutely stunning :cheers: Perfect


----------



## checho93

best metro in the world!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Perfume Factory* | Acton W3

Official website: http://www.theperfumefactory.info

London Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825644

Project facts


Address: 140 Wales Farm Rd, London W3

Developer: Essential Living 

Height: TBC 

Floors: 33 | 27

 Residential Units : 534

Office and Retail : 53,000 sq ft

67 car and 892 cycle parking spaces










There was another public consultation in late July to which , an outline planning application is due to be submitted sometime this month. Construction starting in 2017 , projected completion Q4 2020.

consulation boards : http://www.theperfumefactory.info/w...Perfume-Factory-Panels-250X575-July15_V05.pdf


----------



## stop that

Essential living, aren't they the ones building the 360 elephant tower and the helix towers?


----------



## Mr Cladding

stop that said:


> Essential living, aren't they the ones building 360 elephant tower and the helix towers?


Helix Towers (re-named infinity towers) I believe so

360 London , not sure

Edit: 360 London is being developed by realstar and not Essentail living.


----------



## PortoNuts

CW Crossrail Station is simply :drool:


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> CW Crossrail Station is simply :drool:


I'm going there tonight just to take pictures of it.. it's just amazing. THAT TUNNEL IS LIKE SOMETHING OUT OF STAR WARS!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That tunnel is great. The wooden handrails add a classy touch to an ultra-modern design.


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Construction under way at City Pride, photos by chest:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Bligh said:


> Excellent illustration. Also, I'd like to just add that there are fantastic apartment/office buildings surrounding the Tate - not forgetting the new extension too.
> 
> Alongside the Millennium Bridge, the area has become iconic! It's so.. London! :cheers:


indeed, they are the work of the same genius. as great as his cathedral is, the power stations are giles g scott's forte.


----------



## PortoNuts

Good to see another beast rising in CW. :cheers2:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($4.8bn)

Site area: 25 acres










Progress as of today 

Imperial West from Wormwood Scrubs by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West (u,c) by Luke, on Flickr

Imperial West (U,C) by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/

Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope and Mitsui Fudosan

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Television Center by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus

Android2000 said:


> I that last picture of Canary Wharf London looks at lot like the average midsize american city, maybe Cincinatti or something. Newfoundland looks great.


Indeed; we're experiencing the adverse affects of globalisation.


----------



## Tellvis

Opulentus said:


> Indeed; we're experiencing the adverse affects of globalisation.


Canary Wharf employs over 100,000 people in mainly financial services earning hundreds of millions for the London and wider British economy, please explain why that is an 'adverse affect' :nuts:


----------



## hugh

double post.


----------



## hugh

Opulentus said:


> Indeed; we're experiencing the adverse affects of globalisation.


What was there before?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

London is just losing so much of its precious toxic industrial wasteland. Tourists don't want to see a world-famous financial district, they want to see derelict warehouses covered in grafitti littered with shipping containers and burnt out automobile shells. So much character!


----------



## hugh

Docklands was a wasteland with the Port Of London having moved long before to Tilbury.


----------



## Fro7en

What exactly was in the current area of the Canary Wharf before? And this are generally... It looks amazing now though!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_India_Docks


----------



## london lad

Opulentus said:


> Indeed; we're experiencing the adverse affects of globalisation.



Yes, how anyone can prefer it now to this Dickensian ideal is beyond me












(I'm hopping Stravinsky will like this post but he only likes fantasy posts on London so not counting on it)


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I tend to like the transition from industrial to post-industrial cities, and Canary Wharf is one of the best examples of setting up a business district out of no man's land.

What still is missing is a bit of life, i.e. residences for people to live and animate the area, but even this issue is being addressed now.

The prevalence of pops in the area is a bit sad and will remain unaddressed, but I guess it's the price to pay for such a large redevelopment, and may have a role to play, even though I'd have prefered for a limited time.

The loss of character of London is another thing.


----------



## capslock

london lad said:


> Yes, how anyone can prefer it now to this Dickensian ideal is beyond me (I'm hopping Stravinsky will like this post but he only likes fantasy posts on London so not counting on it)


Ironically that looks pretty dedicated to globalisation to me?


----------



## Opulentus

I was referring to the fact that it was compared to the average 'middle-sized American city'. The rest explains itself.


----------



## hugh

Opulentus said:


> I was referring to the fact that it was compared to the average 'middle-sized American city'. The rest explains itself.


I think you're being a bit disingenuous - you used the word* 'adverse'*. Your perpetual posts about the terrible loss new projects bring to London, as though time and again* valuable historic buildings *are being razed to make way for the terrible new, suggests that you don't really know London very well.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










The Pinnacle of the Blackwall cluster is nearing completion , thanks opayek for the amazing photos !



opayek said:


> P1060472 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










The substructure (floors) are rising at Baltimore Tower.



opayek said:


> P1060465 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32












opayek said:


> core almost halfway now..
> 
> P1060469 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Monument Building* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474129

Official website: http://themonumentbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 11-19 Monument Street, London EC3

Developer: Skanska

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Office space: 7,896m²












stevekeiretsu said:


> Monument building u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blake Tower (Former YCMA Fann Street)* | Barbican , EC2 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789308&page=2

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/developments/blake-tower-barbican#development-location

Project facts

A remodelling of the interiors and layout with slight external modifications of the Grade II listed structure. 


Address: 2 Fann Street London EC2Y 8BR

London borough: City Of London Corporation 

Developer: Redrow London

Floors: 16 










Scaffolding on the rise 

IMG_6265.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6264.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6263.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6260.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6259.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/

Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330












Retro Specs said:


> Glasshouse Gardens by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

Canary Wharf may resemble some mid-sized US city from afar, but don't forget it's just one of 6 clusters. The main cluster (The City) is actually 
less highrise but much, much more dense, cramming in 600,000 workers per sq mile by day, the vast majority in shorter buildings. The midrise
density and winding streets packed with 50,000 historical buildings makes London incomparable to any US city, it's a whole different template. 
-It's not so much about the tall buildings but the way they interact with the existing built environment; the city has 14 protected 'viewing corridors'
stretching across the capital to the 5 UNESCO Heritage Sites , and cutting swathes of very limited airspace to force the highrises to think out of the
box, and to cater to the streets rather than the skies.

If London had no sightlines, and clumped all its clusters together it would start to look like this:










but in reality it divides up it's financial centres due to land prices and heritage zones:










old pic, I know, but gives you an idea of the setting - it's all about what's below the skyscrapers that defines it's CBDs different from the rest.
The area below still hides 120 churches, 87 of them over 350 years old, a castle, cathedral, Roman wall (and temple), 2 medieval guildhalls
and 5 historic markets -despite being purely a financial district. It has 400 year old pubs, 500 year old shops and 850 year old churches:









www.michaelmolloy.co.uk

zoom on any one building, and you start to see the intricacy all around:









www.michaelmolloy.co.uk


from afar it all looks modern:










but on closer inspection it really isnt:











With streets still drawn out by the paths of ancient cows to their watering holes, over 2000 years ago:




















From street level is where it's all designed to be viewed from, unlike everywhere else (which is pretty much giant architect's/
helicopter view), and the difference much more obvious:







































































































London really has a very unique CBD style, simultaneously the oldest and newest areas of the city:










...where one can leave the glass towers and immediately enter medieval alleys






































Anyhoo, sorry for the tangent, Just saying


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14[/SIZE]

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










IMG_6758.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










IMG_6746.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza

Project facts


Address: 20 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 31










IMG_6749.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










IMG_6797.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6792.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6784.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6762.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6759.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

IMG_6738.jpg by Luke, on Flickr

Before the highrises by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

Stravinsky said:


> It's hard to build new stuff when you have the densest city in the Western world and you didn't pull down half of your buildings *after the war* because you grew fond of brutalism and anonymous office blocks.


Well, that's the thing with wars, you see. They tend to decimate the building stock of cities which find themselves at the thick end, as London did from September 1940 to May 1941. During the Blitz, more than one million buildings were destroyed or damaged beyond repair. The V1 and V2 rocket attacks between June 1944 and March 1945 caused further destruction or extensive damage to tens of thousands (if not hundreds of thousands) more buildings.

Paris, too, suffered some bomb damage (though nothing like as much as London). But it was mostly in the industrial suburbs. And I think you'll find that, in those areas, Paris was rebuilt with plenty of modern monstrosities of its own. It's just that hardly anyone, other than those who live in those areas, ever gets to see those buildings because most people are, understandably, only interested in the beautiful (and beautifully preserved and non bomb damaged) centre of Paris.


----------



## Stravinsky

JimB said:


> Well, that's the thing with wars, you see. They tend to decimate the building stock of cities which find themselves at the thick end, as London did from September 1940 to May 1941. During the Blitz, more than one million buildings were destroyed or damaged beyond repair. The V1 and V2 rocket attacks between June 1944 and March 1945 caused further destruction or extensive damage to tens of thousands (if not hundreds of thousands) more buildings.
> 
> Paris, too, suffered some bomb damage (though nothing like as much as London). But it was mostly in the industrial suburbs. And I think you'll find that, in those areas, Paris was rebuilt with plenty of modern monstrosities of its own. It's just that hardly anyone, other than those who live in those areas, ever gets to see those buildings because most people are, understandably, only interested in the beautiful (and beautifully preserved and non bomb damaged) centre of Paris.


Usual victim mentality.

German cities suffered way more destruction than London yet today they are beautiful, not ugly.


----------



## hugh

^ No axe to grind one way or the other re German cities, but your observation, like much else, is purely subjective. 
As someone who has followed architectural developments in London since the 1960s, I'd say, London has never looked better. The city's relatively recent embrace of unabashedly contemporary architecture has for the most part been for the good. The juxtaposition of the old and the new makes for a far more interesting and vital townscape.


----------



## JimB

Stravinsky said:


> Usual victim mentality.
> 
> German cities suffered way more destruction than London yet today they are beautiful, not ugly.


Victim mentality?

:lol:

WTF? What a ******* stupid thing to say! You clearly didn't read or understand my post properly if that is what you took from it.

So let me take you through it slowly, so you might understand:

In the post to which I replied, you claimed that London "pull(ed) down half of (its) buildings after the war because (it) grew fond of brutalism and anonymous office blocks".

I merely pointed out the idiocy of such a statement. London didn't "pull down" half its buildings. It had its buildings blown to smithereens or burnt to cinders by German bombs, rockets and incendiary devices.

And since you directly compared London and Paris in your post, I subsequently pointed out that Paris, too, had suffered considerable bomb damage and that it too had built some monstrosities in those areas in the aftermath of the war.

So you pointing out that German cities suffered even more by way of bomb damage is a total non sequitur (I never claimed otherwise). Likewise, your claim that those German cities are more beautiful than London (I'm no fan of London's brutalist post war architecture). Unlike you, I'm not engaged in a pissing contest - much as you might want me to be. I merely corrected a moronic inaccuracy in your original post.

So try not to be so utterly dimwitted henceforward, eh? There's a good lad.


----------



## yubnub

_"German cities suffered way more destruction than London yet today they are beautiful, not ugly"_

Having lived in Frankfurt for over two years and also travelled alot in Germany that just aint true. Big German cities that were bombed are pretty similar to big English cities that were bombed. They all have a lot of post ww2 crap with some nice historical bits here and there. Some medium sized cities like Dresden are rebuilding parts of their old town cores but these areas would be tiny blips in a city the size of London.


----------



## steppenwolf

JimB said:


> Victim mentality?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> WTF? What a ******* stupid thing to say! You clearly didn't read or understand my post properly if that is what you took from it.
> 
> So let me take you through it slowly, so you might understand:
> 
> In the post to which I replied, you claimed that London "pull(ed) down half of (its) buildings after the war because (it) grew fond of brutalism and anonymous office blocks".
> 
> I merely pointed out the idiocy of such a statement. London didn't "pull down" half its buildings. It had its buildings blown to smithereens or burnt to cinders by German bombs, rockets and incendiary devices.
> 
> And since you directly compared London and Paris in your post, I subsequently pointed out that Paris, too, had suffered considerable bomb damage and that it too had built some monstrosities in those areas in the aftermath of the war.
> 
> So you pointing out that German cities suffered even more by way of bomb damage is a total non sequitur (I never claimed otherwise). Likewise, your claim that those German cities are more beautiful than London (I'm no fan of London's brutalist post war architecture). Unlike you, I'm not engaged in a pissing contest - much as you might want me to be. I merely corrected a moronic inaccuracy in your original post.
> 
> So try not to be so utterly dimwitted henceforward, eh? There's a good lad.


Actually, we did knock down a LOT of buildings after the war because, unlike Germany, we were fixated on building a bright shiny future, while Germany chose, in many situations to rebuild and repair what was lost. While the UK was in the grips of reinventing the wheel - trying to build anti-urban cities of blocks in green space and streets in the sky, Germany rebuilt largely with traditional street blocks and repaired their urban structures. So that's why German cities are quite smart and traditional, and ours show all the different experiments in architecture and city building that have happened since the war - for good or ill.


----------



## bbcwallander

steppenwolf said:


> Actually, we did knock down a LOT of buildings after the war because, unlike Germany, we were fixated on building a bright shiny future, while Germany chose, in many situations to rebuild and repair what was lost. While the UK was in the grips of reinventing the wheel - trying to build anti-urban cities of blocks in green space and streets in the sky, Germany rebuilt largely with traditional street blocks and repaired their urban structures. So that's why German cities are quite smart and traditional, and ours show all the different experiments in architecture and city building that have happened since the war - for good or ill.


Complete bullshit...

You have obviously never been to East Germany or Berlin for that matter!


----------



## LDN N7

Berlin is not pretty.


----------



## LDN N7

Fro7en said:


> What exactly was in the current area of the Canary Wharf before? And this are generally... It looks amazing now though!



It was once the busiest port in the world. Closed in the 80's.. rebuilt as a business district in the 90's, now its one of the worlds top financial districts along with the City of London. One of the legacies of Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher that did succeed.


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> Berlin is not pretty.


I was going to say... Berlin has some gorgeous spots and is a nice City. But no way is it in the same league as London! :lol:


----------



## Bligh

There are way too many sour people on this forum...

Oh well, it still doesn't change the fact that London is the greatest City in the world {which is subjective of course, but hey ho}.


----------



## steppenwolf

bbcwallander said:


> Complete bullshit...
> 
> You have obviously never been to East Germany or Berlin for that matter!


I have been, many times.
You might not know that the DDR rebuilt a lot of old towns after the war. They also experimented with modern development styles like everywhere did. But repair of existing urban fabric was the preferred approach in city centres. So, not "complete bullshit".


----------



## GB1

Oh not this again , can we please leave this city v city bs alone and get back to the point of this forum. If London isn't for you, find a city forum that you're passionate about and let us who do love London to enjoy it without child like arguments over my city is better than yours rubbish.


----------



## hugh

I have a bit of a suspicion that perhaps some of those who so readily attack new developments here, are prompted less by a genuine concern for the old, or the 'intrusion' of the new, but a kind of sour grapes over the kind of dynamism (for better or worse) they suggest.


----------



## stop that

Stravinsky said:


> Ouf.
> 
> It's hard to build new stuff when you have the densest city in the Western world and you didn't pull down half of your buildings after the war because you grew fond of brutalism and anonymous office blocks.
> 
> This is as central as Trafalgar Square anyway:


Nonsense. I was wondering why there was such a big difference in construction between London and paris, they are two similar size cities so close to each other but on such different trajectories.
At first I thought it could be because of heritage issues in paris, but that didn't explain why the approved towers in paris were not being built, economics are, as always i think the reason why towers are rising in london but but not paris.


----------



## stinkysteel

Post war redevelopment in Britain especially in the 60s was an absolute desaster for British towns and cities. I wish we'd had the desire to rebuild as they did in Germany. I've got to say though I've been to Cologne and Aachen,and they were also full of post war dross. The differance between us and the continent was the continued destruction and general disregard of anything old. If it wasn't for people like John Betjamin for example St Pancras would have gone the way of Euston. 
There is still a definate distain and suspician by architects for the traditional in this country which I think is relevent.
But whats really interesting is that in London the lessons of the past have been learnt, and were now seeing as at Kings cross for example the city being developed on a huge scale in a diverse and exciting way. Sorry to say it but nowhere in Europe comes close to it in scale and ambition.


----------



## Langur

hugh said:


> I have a bit of a suspicion that perhaps some of those who so readily attack new developments here, are prompted less by a genuine concern for the old, or the 'intrusion' of the new, but a kind of sour grapes over the kind of dynamism (for better or worse) they suggest.


Yup. Oculentus has a genuine dislike of modern architecture (I disagree with him, but there's no arguing about taste). Stravinsky, by contrast, is just jealous.


----------



## Fro7en

stop that said:


> Nonsense. I was wondering why there was such a big difference in construction between London and paris, they are two similar size cities so close to each other but on such different trajectories.
> At first I thought it could be because of heritage issues in paris, but that didn't explain why the approved towers in paris were not being built, economics are, as always i think the reason why towers are rising in london but but not paris.


I don't think towers will work how they are working in London. Putting towers in Paris city proper just looks weird to me, as where in London, it just has more of the form. I think one reason we don't have as many tower projects as London is because there is so much bureaucracy in France and it takes so long to approve projects and get people to move out bla bla bla... It's almost annoying now just waiting for all this.

Besides the skyscrapers, I think what's happening in the Paris metropole is more ground development if you understand. Like gentrification, expanding outwards and building the whole new line of metros and trains with universities and modern tech facilities popping up along those areas.


----------



## JimB

Fro7en said:


> I don't think towers will work how they are working in London. Putting towers in Paris city proper just looks weird to me, as where in London, it just has more of the form. I think one reason we don't have as many tower projects as London is because *there is so much bureaucracy in France and it takes so long to approve projects* and get people to move out bla bla bla... It's almost annoying now just waiting for all this.


That always used to be the case in London too.

And I agree that building skyscrapers in central Paris wouldn't work. Haussmann's legacy is principally what makes Paris Paris. No need to tinker with it. What Paris did, after all, was merely a more planned and more comprehensive version of "pulling down half its buildings" (quote attributable to Stravinsky ) and replacing them with a modern vision - albeit, beginning a century earlier than London's post war programme of redevelopment.

Some might call Paris a museum city but, if so, what a wonderful and vibrant museum. Paris doesn't have to be the same as London nor London the same as Paris for them both to be great, global cities. Vive la difference!


----------



## JimB

steppenwolf said:


> Actually, we did knock down a LOT of buildings after the war because, unlike Germany, we were fixated on building a bright shiny future, while Germany chose, in many situations to rebuild and repair what was lost. While the UK was in the grips of reinventing the wheel - trying to build anti-urban cities of blocks in green space and streets in the sky, Germany rebuilt largely with traditional street blocks and repaired their urban structures. So that's why German cities are quite smart and traditional, and ours show all the different experiments in architecture and city building that have happened since the war - for good or ill.


The vast majority of buildings knocked down after the war were already badly bomb or fire damaged - to the point of being unsafe and beyond repair.

Those that were intact, or at least structurally sound, but still knocked down were comparatively few and not, mostly, of great architectural or historical importance. They were generally perceived to be slum housing - or nigh on. Not that that's to excuse the appalling mess that post war planners and architects made of the rebuilding job.


----------



## Fro7en

JimB said:


> That always used to be the case in London too.
> 
> And I agree that building skyscrapers in central Paris wouldn't work. Haussmann's legacy is principally what makes Paris Paris. No need to tinker with it. What Paris did, after all, was merely a more planned and more comprehensive version of "pulling down half its buildings" (quote attributable to Stravinsky ) and replacing them with a modern vision - albeit, beginning a century earlier than London's post war programme of redevelopment.
> 
> Some might call Paris a museum city but, if so, what a wonderful and vibrant museum. Paris doesn't have to be the same as London nor London the same as Paris for them both to be great, global cities. Vive la difference!


Exactly, the modern parts of London and the modern projects in general integrate right into the middle of the city unlike in Paris where most of it is done OUT of Paris proper. 

Anyways one question, is Paramount London under construction right now?


----------



## Stravinsky

Langur said:


> Yup. Oculentus has a genuine dislike of modern architecture (I disagree with him, but there's no arguing about taste). Stravinsky, by contrast, is just jealous.


Jealous of what, exactly?

I work in this country for a planning firm, I earn my bread by contributing to the development of England.


----------



## arquivlc

Tate and Baltimore Towers both look so awesome for me.


----------



## SE9

Fro7en said:


> Anyways one question, is Paramount London under construction right now?


It's currently in the advanced stages of planning.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Core of the 17-storey Principal Place, Amazon's new UK headquarters. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










The first crane has arrived on-site at Newfoundland, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Demolition ongoing at Meridian Gate, making way for The Madison tower. Photo by Core Rising:


Meridian by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 35










Demolition ongoing at the South Quay Plaza site, making way for the development above. Photo by Core Rising:


South Quay Plaza by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Canary wharf/isle of dogs, is going to look amazing when all these towers are complete.
With the other clusters going up aswell London is being transformed


----------



## Fro7en

Is the Canary Wharf a bigger business district than the City of London CBD?


----------



## the spliff fairy

no, substantially smaller, although it has more highrises.

It's workforce currently stands at 110,000, but will double once Crossrail comes through in 2018.

The City financial district meanwhile employs over 300,000 financial workers alone, and 460,000 workers total. It's daytime population back in 2011 was 630,000 (so significantly higher today), or 560,000 per sq mile, so yeah, multiple times bigger.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/arts-events/events/welcome-aboard-crossrail-place/


Project facts


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Line: Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million ($780m)










August at Crossrail Place, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Canary Wharf Crossrail station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Adams Plaza Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Crossrail Place roof garden by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Crossrail Place roof garden by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 | 23

Homes: 360










Progress at Hoola, photo by DarJoLe:


P8086604


----------



## SE9

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel rooms: 190

Homes: 120










Site preparation is under way at Heron Plaza, photo by chest:


----------



## LDN N7

I swung by Pinewood Film Studios yesterday (where the new Star Wars and Bond films are being made) on a work meeting.

Construction is in full swing there! The land development is huge! three new film stages being constructed, many new workshops and roads.. massive.

Couldn't take any pictures due to being with a client.


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> I swung by Pinewood Film Studios yesterday (where the new Star Wars and Bond films are being made) on a work meeting.
> 
> Construction is in full swing there! The land development is huge! three new film stages being constructed, many new workshops and roads.. massive.
> 
> Couldn't take any pictures due to being with a client.


*See's Star Wars mentioned in a post* 

*likes*


----------



## Bligh

I find it hard to believe how quick Principal Place has come along!


----------



## LDN N7

Bligh said:


> *See's Star Wars mentioned in a post*
> 
> *likes*



Yeah, I saw some of the guys working on the props yesterday. Although, I think principle filming is now wrapped. 

Also, if you want a replica Aston Martin DB7 model from Skyfall (the scene where they shoot it up at the end).. it will cost you £35,000… they had about 30 of them in one workshop.. each one being hand crafted.

Here's the plans.

Original site in the back.. expansion in the foreground.. it is huge! Biggest film studious in Europe now. Largest in the world outside of Hollywood.


----------



## rjee

okay so to get this straight, the high rises/skyscrapers which we're going to see erected in the City in the relatively near future are Heron Plaza, 52 Lime Street and 100 Bishopsgate, right?


----------



## GB1

stop that said:


> Canary wharf/isle of dogs, is going to look amazing when all these towers are complete.
> With the other clusters going up aswell London is being transformed


Imo when complete, it will comparible with alot of major US cities like seattle, houston, dallas, atlanta and LA.


----------



## capslock

rjee said:


> okay so to get this straight, the high rises/skyscrapers which we're going to see erected in the City in the relatively near future are Heron Plaza, 52 Lime Street and 100 Bishopsgate, right?


...and Principal Place in effect.


----------



## Mr Cladding

rjee said:


> okay so to get this straight, the high rises/skyscrapers which we're going to see erected in the City in the relatively near future are Heron Plaza, 52 Lime Street and 100 Bishopsgate, right?


Plus 13-14 Appold Street and 22 Bishopsgate.


----------



## capslock

JimB said:


> The vast majority of buildings knocked down after the war were already badly bomb or fire damaged - to the point of being unsafe and beyond repair.
> 
> Those that were intact, or at least structurally sound, but still knocked down were comparatively few and not, mostly, of great architectural or historical importance. They were generally perceived to be slum housing - or nigh on. Not that that's to excuse the appalling mess that post war planners and architects made of the rebuilding job.


This is basically it. The country was also utterly bankrupt, and urgently needed to house about 1.4million homeless people amongst all the other problems that needed sorting out. The possibilities of mass produced housing promised by modernist thinking seemed to offer the answer, and you can see how the temptation of visions turning your back on the past and seeking a brave new future stuck a chord given the preceding years.

Of course, it was by and large done on the cheap, but there are some good examples that show what might have been. There were areas that were needlessly cleared (Brixton for example springs to mind) and the cheapness meant that it is almost all well past it's shelf life, but arguably it did its job during a time of pressing need.

Many of the exciting new schemes on this thread are replacing this generation of buildings. Most of the others are on old industrial sites, abandoned docks etc, so very few if any historic buildings are building removed or harmed in the making of these projects. Sadly there are a few exceptions, but they are not the norm. Indeed there have been a few recent high-profile cases that demonstrate quite clearly that London's heritage is not being thoughtlessly cast away. The Norton Folgate proposals, Smithfield market, the Imperial College project on the Strand, even two London pubs in the last 6 months that were demolished without permission are having to be rebuilt brick by brick by developers who thought no-one would notice - all good recent examples of this.

Of course, what is different about the schemes on this thread is the step up in scale. There is no doubt that this will change the feel of parts of London, but as others have posted, all the beautiful spaces and neighbourhoods will still be there. New neighbourhoods are emerging. Some of the new buildings will be great, some will not. Which is which will of course vary from person to person - it was ever thus. Personally, I hate 20 Fenchurch Street and am quite worried about 1 Blackfriars. I love 122LH and the Shard. There are others who would vehemently disagree with me on both.


----------



## capslock

Mr Cladding said:


> Plus 13-14 Appold Street and 22 Bishopsgate.


Is there movement on Appold Street then? I must admit, I quite like it - good filler tower in a good location. I wasn't expecting anything to rise until 2017 though


----------



## SE9

*One Park Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573330

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/future-office-developments/park-place-future-developments/


Project facts


Address: 1 Park Place, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 162m

Floors: 32










Initial signs of construction activity at the Park Place site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










At the City Pride site, photo by Core Rising:


City Pride by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

I can imagine it been easy to get City Pride and Newfoundland confused.


----------



## london lad

rjee said:


> okay so to get this straight, the high rises/skyscrapers which we're going to see erected in the City in the relatively near future are Heron Plaza, 52 Lime Street and 100 Bishopsgate, right?


Following what others have said

Heron Plaza, 100BG & 52LS are all in the dull, but important below ground/pilling phases at the moment so all should see cores substantially above ground during the first half of 2016.

22BG is a bit of a wild card , if the developers stick to timetable and it passes planning to schedule could also see a core rise in 2016 as all the substantial below groundwork’s , barring some remediation for the new plans.

On the immediate City fringe Principal place resi tower should be above ground by 2016 as works have been ongoing for some months now. 

Looking further afield ,time wise, the next door Stage tower will probably be late 16/early17 above ground as demo is only starting now. Other potentials but not confirmed by signed construction contracts or visible signs of activity include Crown Place and Appold St Towers.

So all in all The City and its immediate fringe could bulk up significantly next year with a number of proper cores piercing the skyline which will be quite exciting to follow.


----------



## Mr Cladding

The Bishopsgate goodsyard is a bit of a lost cause atm. Hackney looks like it may reject the scheme and with Nimbys successfully getting Blossom street in tower hamlets rejected they will look to do the same with the goodsyard scheme. Hopefully Bojo will approve it before he is thrown out in May 2016.


----------



## Bligh

capslock said:


> There is no doubt that this will change the feel of parts of London, but as others have posted, all the beautiful spaces and neighbourhoods will still be there. New neighbourhoods are emerging.


I was in Central London last week with friends on a Photography night. Our last destination was Southwark and the Southbank - specifically the 'MoreLondon' section (near City Hall/Tower Bridge). I friend of mine remembered what the area was like before City Hall, The MoreLondon Development, and of course The Shard. 

He looks back and remembers the neighbourhood that was known for 'London Bridge Station', Guys Hospital, and the Market. Now, it has all of those things AND The Shard, MoreLondon, City Hall and more. The vibrancy *has* changed for the better. It's an absolute success!

New developments aren't always good nor positive. However, London has a long list of successful developments that have positively changed areas of London for the better.


----------



## SE9

*Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748

Official website: http://keybridgelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Mount Anvil and Fabrica

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125m

Floors: 36










Demolition ongoing at Keybridge House, making way for the Keybridge development. Photo by stevekeiretsu:


Keybridge House demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Aykon* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: http://www.aykonproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-nine-elms


Project facts


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: DAMAC

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 170m

Floors: 50










Hoardings being installed today at the Aykon site, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Aykon hoardings up at Bondway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

Has there been a press release, stating that one park place is to start construction ?.


----------



## RoosterCg

GB1 said:


> Has there been a press release, stating that one park place is to start construction ?.


No, and unless they have secured an unknown pre-let that has yet to be announced, there won't be.

Park Place is very low on their priority list to build, they have plenty in their construction pipeline that needs to be finished before they even think about starting it.

They may just be laying down concrete to cap the site off until needed.


----------



## london lad

Would make sense to do some of the groundwork here whilst they have the plant and doing the adjacent site next door.

Newfoundland, SocGen BankSt, Wood Wharf reclamation works and proceeding into construction a number of buildings in phase 1 is more than enough to keep CWG busy and is probably the biggest amount of activity since they built most of the Bank St towers around 2001-2003.

If CWG does take a punt with a spec build it will probably be the 2nd Bank St tower. 1 Park Place will require a pre-let of some sort before CWG think about building that out.


----------



## rjee

One Park Place is by far the best thing that's happening to Canary Wharf and Aykon and Keybridge to Nine Elms!!! so excited!!!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

And especially for our more hysterical members, I did a new version where I shaded in light blue any areas which are still 90%+ low rise, traditional housing - terraces and semis with gardens etc, and no plans to bulldoze and replace these vast swathes with grotesque globalised towering glass and steel monstrosities that look like they belong in dubai, etc, etc










so next time you see people throwing around hyperbole about London's traditional urban character "vanishing", "the entirety of London at threat" and so on, you can think of this for a dose of perspective 

(I originally wrote "reality" instead of "perspective" there, but I shouldn't be outright misleading, this map is somewhat a joke, as there are lots of smaller pockets of dense/tall/urban areas within the blue bit, and there are also "blue bits" within the central bit I left unshaded. nevertheless, I hope it illustrates the sheer scale of traditional suburbia which remains in comparison to the more heavily (re)developing parts this thread inevitably focuses on)


----------



## stevekeiretsu

phoenixboi08 said:


> Thanks for both bits of information...I never knew about the post code


The other thing I should have mentioned about the postcodes is that they give you a pretty good _rough_ idea where things are without even needing to google, because they're _roughly_ decipherable as such: N/E/S/W = North / East / South / West, with EC and WC in the middle (east central and west central), and a lower number being nearer the middle of london.

So if a development is in N1 you can guess it's a bit to the north of central london, neither particularly northwest nor northeast, just north, and not very far north. And you'd be right. It's the Islington area (roughly where my orange scribble is).

Similarly if something is in SW20 you can guess it's to the southwest, somewhat further from the centre, and you'd be right again (it's Wimbledon).

Of course there are exceptions, like there is N and NW but no NE, and SE and SW but no S. Also outer regions most recently added to London, and/or having a particularly strong town identity of it's own, have postcodes outside this scheme completely. Like Kingston is KT1, KT2 etc and Harrow is HA1, HA2 etc.

More info at londonist:



https://londonist.com/2015/08/why-is-there-no-ne-or-s-london-postcode-district


----------



## stevekeiretsu

ok back to updates...

*Guy's and St Thomas' Cancer Centre* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1367739

Official website: http://www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/our-services/cancer/cancer-centre/cancer-centre.aspx

Project facts


London borough: Southwark


Purpose: hospital


Architect: not sure


Height: don't know that either


Floors: 14 I think, but nobody is really reading this are they?


Update by Mr Cladding:


IMG_6803.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


IMG_6801.jpg by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Mr Cladding said:


> *Capital Towers* | Stratford E15
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673
> 
> Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15
> 
> 
> Developer: Galliard Developments
> 
> 
> Height: 110m and 55m
> 
> 
> Floors: 35 and 15



Update by Core Rising:


Capital Towers by corerising, on Flickr

Update by The Shard Baby:


Capital Towers - Construction update (20.08.2015) by The Shard Baby 2006-2015, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 said:


> *Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887
> 
> Official website: http://www.bbp-walbrooksquare.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Bloomberg European headquarters
> 
> 
> Architect: Foster + Partners
> 
> 
> Floors: 9
> 
> 
> Office space: 100,368m²


Update by DarJoLe:


Bloomberg Place, City of London, August 2015 


Bloomberg Place, City of London, August 2015 


Bloomberg Place, City of London, August 2015


----------



## Mr Cladding

You could always put the West London belt of developments as one or as separate zones (Chelsea Harbour , Earl's Court and White City/Shepherd's Bush).

Old Oak Common , Frequently updated ? 

I only update that thread because no else does 

Great map anyway Steve !


----------



## stevekeiretsu

If I'd seen the question about 10pm I'd have probably spent about 4 hours on a really neat and tidy map that remembered to include all the above.

But I saw it when I was just about to go out (to look at Strawberry Hill House, which was actually closed anyway, because I didn't read the web page properly, ffs), so I took about 5 minutes and it's accordingly quick and dirty!

I mean, I could try and pretend I didn't include Earls Court etc because they haven't really got into full swing yet, but I included OOC and that's still in pre-planning :lol:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/

Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










As viewed from Wellington Arch , Hyde Park Corner.

The New Victoria Rises by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

stevekeiretsu said:


> If I'd seen the question about 10pm I'd have probably spent about 4 hours on a really neat and tidy map that remembered to include all the above.
> 
> But I saw it when I was just about to go out (to look at Strawberry Hill House, which was actually closed anyway, because I didn't read the web page properly, ffs), so I took about 5 minutes and it's accordingly quick and dirty!
> 
> I mean, I could try and pretend I didn't include Earls Court etc because they haven't really got into full swing yet, but I included OOC and that's still in pre-planning :lol:


There are three towers on the scale of existing Empress State Tower that are planned to go up in Earl's Court. I post it when i can remember where i saved it too.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Photo by Bomman


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

Developer: Hutchison Whampoa

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










Site photo by Farrells


----------



## Stravinsky

stevekeiretsu said:


> so next time you see people throwing around hyperbole about London's traditional urban character "vanishing"


That's not traditional character, it's mostly boring sprawl.


----------



## bbcwallander

Stravinsky said:


> That's not traditional character, it's mostly boring sprawl.


Rather like your repetitive posts then.


----------



## inno4321

bbcwallander said:


> *The World’s Leading Startup Cities
> *
> Challengers to Silicon Valley include New York, L.A., Boston, Tel Aviv, and London.
> 
> The 2015 edition of the Startup Genome Project from Compass provides a new ranking for the world’s leading startup cities. The report is based on data from 11,000 global startup companies, interviews with more than 200 entrepreneurs worldwide, and data from Crunchbase and other sources. Its ranking gauges the world’s leading startup ecosystems—the broad infrastructure of talent, knowledge, entrepreneurs, venture capital, and companies that make up a startup community. The report measures these ecosystems based on their quality of talent, pool of venture capital resources, experience and mentorship provided by startup founders, market reach of their companies, and the ultimate performance and exit value of their companies.
> 
> The graph below shows the top 20 global startup ecosystems in the world, according to the study:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE:
> http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/07/the-worlds-leading-startup-cities/399623/


^^
:nuts:
skeptical 
where is seoul? 
even google campus(start up) open only in seoul london tel aviv








http://www.techworld.com/news/start...d-most-technological-cities-in-world-3520765/


----------



## bbcwallander

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> :nuts:
> skeptical
> where is seoul?
> even google campus(start up) open only in seoul london tel aviv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techworld.com/news/start...d-most-technological-cities-in-world-3520765/


You are absolutely correct inno4321, Seoul should be right up there, probably in the top 5. The report does mention that due to language barriers, it was not able to collect sufficient data to evaluate cities in China, Taiwan, Japan, or South Korea, a pretty big omission I know, but understandable.

You are spot on about Seoul though, an incredible city, a bit of a toy shop for Tech geeks like myself!


----------



## JD47

Great updates and London is booming!

This may be a bit off topic but I was wondering does anyone have any idea how many people live within the M25, not just London? I can't seem to find an answer anywhere. Sorry if it is off topic but I'm just very curious to find out. Surely there's at least a good 10-11 million people no? London itself I suppose is about 8 million but doesn't the M25 go beyond London? 

Cheers!


----------



## RoosterCg

JD47 said:


> This may be a bit off topic but I was wondering does anyone have any idea how many people live within the M25, not just London? I can't seem to find an answer anywhere. Sorry if it is off topic but I'm just very curious to find out. Surely there's at least a good 10-11 million people no? London itself I suppose is about 8 million but doesn't the M25 go beyond London?


The London Metropolitan area, which is as close to the definition you asked about is approx 14m, the largest in the EU.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_commuter_belt


----------



## london lad

Stravinsky said:


> That's not traditional character, it's mostly boring sprawl.


Not like you to do a sneery and ignorant post, are you ok??

Why bother even to post in this thread, you just come across as a thoroughly unlikeable person with a huge chip on your shoulder, jealousy even. Your probably a pleasant person elsewhere but your just come across as a tw*t here and as such your not particularly popular. Why would anybody deliberately want to make themselves unpopular.

Its pretty clear you don't like London and equally you have limited knowledge of the place so why not just ignore the thread if it bugs you so much?


----------



## Stravinsky

The Metropolitan area extends well beyond the M25, as it includes the satellite towns.

Greater London (the city proper), the Greater London Built-up Area (urban area), and the commuter belt (metro area) are different concepts, that don't directly relate with the M25.

If GL omits areas that are however close and contiguous with the rest of the city, the metro area is on the other hand a functional, rather than spatial, definition of city.

A safe bet is to say London is a city of 10 million people, and one of the 4 megacities in Europe.


----------



## JD47

Stravinsky said:


> The Metropolitan area extends well beyond the M25, as it includes the satellite towns.
> 
> Greater London (the city proper), the Greater London Built-up Area (urban area), and the commuter belt (metro area) are different concepts, that don't directly relate with the M25.
> 
> If GL omits areas that are however close and contiguous with the rest of the city, the metro area is on the other hand a functional, rather than spatial, definition of city.
> 
> A safe bet is to say London is a city of 10 million people, and one of the 4 megacities in Europe.


Yeah cause I was thinking that the metro area wold go beyond the M25. I'm surprised it has never been a part of any census or anything.


----------



## SE9

The M25 bisects administrative divisions, so no accurate data for 'population within the M25' is readily available.


----------



## phoenixboi08

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> :nuts:
> skeptical
> where is seoul?
> even google campus(start up) open only in seoul london tel aviv
> http://www.techworld.com/news/start...d-most-technological-cities-in-world-3520765/


The report isn't about tech, it's about startups...
In that vein, they're obviously looking at access to capital, etc.
Most tech companies are startups but not all startups are tech/internet companies.


----------



## SE9

stevekeiretsu said:


> And especially for our more hysterical members, I did a new version where I shaded in light blue any areas which are still 90%+ low rise, traditional housing - terraces and semis with gardens etc, and no plans to bulldoze and replace these vast swathes with grotesque globalised towering glass and steel monstrosities that look like they belong in dubai, etc, etc
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RR4Oc4T.jpg
> 
> so next time you see people throwing around hyperbole about London's traditional urban character "vanishing", "the entirety of London at threat" and so on, you can think of this for a dose of perspective
> 
> (I originally wrote "reality" instead of "perspective" there, but I shouldn't be outright misleading, this map is somewhat a joke, as there are lots of smaller pockets of dense/tall/urban areas within the blue bit, and there are also "blue bits" within the central bit I left unshaded. nevertheless, I hope it illustrates the sheer scale of traditional suburbia which remains in comparison to the more heavily (re)developing parts this thread inevitably focuses on)


Great job with the maps stevekeiretsu


----------



## SE9

stevekeiretsu said:


> The other thing I should have mentioned about the postcodes is that they give you a pretty good _rough_ idea where things are without even needing to google, because they're _roughly_ decipherable as such: N/E/S/W = North / East / South / West, with EC and WC in the middle (east central and west central), and a lower number being nearer the middle of london.


For London postcodes, barring the 1st of each, they go by alphabetical order of district.

For example:


*N1*: closest northern districts to the centre of London (Islington etc)

*N2* to *N22*: by alphabetical order
For example, N2 is East Finchley, N3 is Finchley, N4 is Finsbury Park, N5 is Highbury, N6 is Highgate, N7 is Holloway, N8 is Hornsey, and so on.



*E1*: closest eastern districts to the centre of London (Spitalfields etc)

*E2* to *E18*: by alphabetical order
For example, E2 is Bethnal Green, E3 is Bow, E4 is Chingford, E5 is Clapton, E6 is East Ham, E7 is Forest Gate, E8 is Hackney, and so on.



*SE1*: closest southeastern districts to the centre of London (Southwark etc)

*SE2* to *SE18* (the original SE districts): by alphabetical order
For example, SE2 is Abbey Wood, SE3 is Blackheath, SE4 is Brockley, SE5 is Camberwell, SE6 is Catford, SE7 is Charlton, SE8 is Deptford, and so on.

*SE20* to *SE28* (districts added later): by alphabetical order
For example, SE20 is Anerley, SE21 is Dulwich, SE22 is East Dulwich, SE23 is Forest Hill, SE24 is Herne Hill, SE25 is South Norwood, SE26 is Sydenham, and so on.



*SW1*: closest southwestern districts to the centre of London (Belgravia etc)

*SW2* to *SW10* (the original SW districts): by alphabetical order
For example, SW2 is Brixton, SW3 is Chelsea, SW4 is Clapham, SW5 is Earls Court, SW6 is Fulham, SW7 is South Kensington, SW8 is South Lambeth, and so on.

*SW11* to *SW20* (districts added later): by alphabetical order
For example, SW11 is Battersea, SW12 is Balham, SW13 is Barnes, SW14 is Mortlake, SW15 is Putney, SW16 is Streatham, SW17 is Tooting, and so on.


Of course some districts overlap (for example Brixton is as much SW9 as it is SW2) and most postcodes cover more than one district (for example SE3 is Blackheath and Kidbrooke) but that's the general scheme of things.


----------



## SE9

> *Four shortlisted for last major Crossrail job*
> 
> Crossrail has shortlisted four contractors for a £30m job to build a permanent train sidings depot at Plumstead in south east London
> 
> The job is the last major civil engineering project on the giant Crossrail project and has attracted Vinci, Balfour Beatty, Alstom Transport UK and VolkerFitzpatrick into the contest.
> 
> Under the present timetable, the contract will be awarded in June next year to allow a one year period before works actually start on site and the maintenance facility is handed over in mid 2018.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/08/21/four-shortlisted-for-last-crossrail-major-job/


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling under way at Newfoundland, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Gardens* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121759484

Official website: http://www.cartwrightgardens-clg.com/


Project facts


Address: The Gardens, Cartwright Gardens, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Developer: University of London

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington

Student rooms: 954

Floorspace: 32,557m²










Progress at The Gardens scheme, to accommodate students of the University of London:


----------



## SE9

*Centre Point Redevelopment* | New Oxford Street WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679472

Official website: http://www.centrepointblog.com/


Project facts


Address: 101-103 New Oxford Street, London WC1

Developer: Almacantar 

Architect: Rick Mather Architects, Conran and Partners 

Homes: 82










Progress at the Centre Point tower and its immediate vicinity:


----------



## inno4321

bbcwallander said:


> You are absolutely correct inno4321, Seoul should be right up there, probably in the top 5. The report does mention that due to language barriers, it was not able to collect sufficient data to evaluate cities in China, Taiwan, Japan, or South Korea, a pretty big omission I know, but understandable.
> 
> You are spot on about Seoul though, an incredible city, a bit of a toy shop for Tech geeks like myself!


^^
appreciated friend! i agreed probably language barrier make omission in rank 
I want to see some tremendous IT revolution in human life as soon as possible
And more people become wealthy n healthy for the bright future!
especially through Technology! hopefully my city contribute to those New Era in human life :lol:



phoenixboi08 said:


> The report isn't about tech, it's about startups...
> In that vein, they're obviously looking at access to capital, etc.
> Most tech companies are startups but not all startups are tech/internet companies.


^^
Well I see Friend.
but
http://en.besuccess.com/2014/02/07/south-korea-an-emerging-global-hub-for-tech-startups/
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/14/seouls-sprouting-startup-scene/
http://500.co/100-startups-in-10-days-6-things-to-know-about-koreas-startup-ecosystem/

btw 
I really Love London's project. I'm a big fan of london project 
awesome n creative design


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Phase 1 | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Farrells, FCB Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982










Phase 1 of Embassy Gardens, photos by opayek:


Embassy Gardens | Nine Elms by Opake-1, on Flickr


P1060585 by Opake-1, on Flickr


P1060586 by Opake-1, on Flickr


P1060589 by Opake-1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Embassy Gardens* | Phase 2 | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architects: Farrells, FCB Studios, AHMM and FLACQ

Homes: 1,982

Phase 2 of Embassy Gardens has been launched. The phase will include a 'Sky Pool', a glass swimming pool suspended 35m in the air:

- *USA Today:* Glass 'sky pool' coming to London

- *BBC News:* Swimming pool 'bridge' to link London towers

- *The Guardian:* Would you take a dip 35 metres up in London's first 'sky pool'?


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: U.S. Federal Government

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Cladding progress at the US Embassy, photo by opayek:


P1060580 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

The cladding in the photo looks absolutely different to the render above it. Very different skies, though.


----------



## GB1

onerob said:


> The cladding in the photo looks absolutely different to the render above it. Very different skies, though.


Protective film maybe ?.


----------



## SE9

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 | 24

Homes: 253










Progress at the Corniche, photo by opayek:


P1060617 by Opake-1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars rising, photo by opayek:


P1060721 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## RoosterCg

GB1 said:


> Protective film maybe ?.


Maybe bullet, bomb & missile resistant glass didn't come in the particular shade they originally wanted.:|


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










Cladding nearing completion at the South Bank Tower, photos by opayek:


P1060693 by Opake-1, on Flickr


P1060699 by Opake-1, on Flickr


P1060701 by Opake-1, on Flickr


----------



## CRB1

*Owning a flat in London*

I've been watching Skyscrapercity for about 5-6 years now, initially glued to the supertalls forum, eg. The Shard, The Cheesegrater (not a supertall I know) and more recently the wonderful Shanghai Tower. Once they get topped out I lose interest and for about a year now, nothing on the supertalls forum excites me. 

Hence my focus has switched to the London City/Metro compilation and the fantastic mix of projects and buildings and the progress each has made. The variety, thoughtfulness and sheer ingenuity of some of these builds is incredible. Makes me almost want to live in one!

But, which one would I choose, that would be one hell of a decision, assuming the money was there (which it isn't!). Ignoring all the usual factors, affecting the decision such as proximity to work, family, friends, etc. I think the Embassy Gardens comes close to being perfect!

Yes, a top floor flat please, 2 beds, with a view of the Thames up towards parliament. Better make sure I get my beach towel out early.

Finally, thanks to everyone who clearly make a considerable effort to update this forum. Great stuff!

Chris.

PS. My favourite building in the world....The Flatiron.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*360 London* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12430910

Official website: http://residential.jll.co.uk/en-gb/property-search/property-details.aspx?t=c&id=JLLATC41432


Project facts


Address: 80 Newington Butts, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Realstar

Architect: Richard Rogers 

Height: 149m

Floors: 44










360 London by Luke, on Flickr

Another London Tower by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> It's always the same. People said the Millennium Dome was a white elephant too.
> 
> Now it is the worlds leading venue for concerts, selling more tickets per year than any other arena in the world.
> 
> People will always doubt London. And London will always smash them back in the face with their concerns… for she is a beast that cannot be tamed.


100% agree. The track record is great. :cheers:


----------



## capslock

Bligh said:


> "The Shard Smashes Record for Office Rents" // City A.M. Article
> 
> Link: http://www.cityam.com/223030/the-shard-skyscraper-smashes-record-for-office-rents
> 
> I thought this was an interesting article, considering how much doubt people had about The Shard finding tenants. 'Build it, and they will come' comes to mind. Either way, it's a nice bit of news. :cheers:


Whenever I read one of these articles, I always imagine some tenant negotiating team being hauled into an office somewhere...

"We sent you in to negotiate a _good _rent, and you agree to _this_! What didn't you understand?!" :lol:


----------



## Bligh

capslock said:


> Whenever I read one of these articles, I always imagine some tenant negotiating team being hauled into an office somewhere...
> 
> "We sent you in to negotiate a _good _rent, and you agree to _this_! What didn't you understand?!" :lol:


hahahahahaha true.

At least they're getting a better deal in The Shard than in the West End I guess..?


----------



## Infinite Jest

The Millennium Dome _was_ a white elephant, though, because the government at the time wasted nearly £1bn on the overall project, whereas the construction of the building itself only cost something like £40m. Huge amounts of money were poured down the drain. It was a complete outrage, and surprisingly unreported until many years later.


----------



## hugh

LDN N7 said:


> It's always the same. People said the Millennium Dome was a white elephant too.
> 
> Now it is the worlds leading venue for concerts, selling more tickets per year than any other arena in the world.
> 
> People will always doubt London. And London will always smash them back in the face with their concerns… for she is a beast that cannot be tamed.


A manual 'like' on the lyricism alone.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Construction ongoing at Principal Place, photo by diamond geezer:


Coming Soon by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










On site today at Newfoundland, photo by Mkjoe:


New foundland project by joey boenke, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

*London's new cruise terminal gets the green light*












> Mayor of London Boris Johnson gave his backing on Tuesday to a commercial cruise terminal on the Thames at Greenwich.
> 
> The Royal Borough of Greenwich’s Planning Board had last month given its consent for the development at Enderby Wharf, SE10, which will allow mid-size ships (such as MSC Lirica), up to 230m in length and carrying up to 1,600 passengers to dock. Now, with the Mayor's backing, the terminal is expected to be operational by 2017.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/cruises/11824996/Londons-new-cruise-terminal-gets-the-green-light.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

LDN N7 said:


> It's always the same. People said the Millennium Dome was a white elephant too.


I bet people also said the Tower Bridge was a white elephant when it was first built. Or maybe even St Paul's Cathedral. I know Parisians said that about the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## DrunkMonkey

Does building all these tall buildings alongside the narrow steets of London create problems? 

Like, what is it that allows these kind of building to be build in London if the roads (I assume) can't handle it?


----------



## Jim856796

^^Because... the City of London is served by rail rapid transit lines (Underground, DLR, Crossrail)?


----------



## BaoveASEAN

oh London, I'm missing uou so much.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Jim856796 said:


> Because... the City of London is served by rail rapid transit lines (Underground, DLR, Crossrail)?


indeed. mode share of private car by commuters is really very small, less than 10%, I suspect a fair bit less although I can't find figures for the City's workforce specifically, which I'd suspect is lower than the 'central London' average.


----------



## Stravinsky

LDN N7 said:


> People will always doubt London. And London will always smash them back in the face with their concerns… for she is a beast that cannot be tamed.


Oh... back in the days... when bullshit was punished with caning. :007:


----------



## LDN N7

Stravinsky said:


> Oh... back in the days... when bullshit was punished with caning. :007:




Yes, your backside would be rather tender.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

stevekeiretsu said:


> indeed. mode share of private car by commuters is really very small, less than 10%, I suspect a fair bit less although I can't find figures for the City's workforce specifically, which I'd suspect is lower than the 'central London' average.


Trains and buses carry many more times as many people as a car does. Few people carpool, whereas a tube train carries hundreds.

The real data set to look at is individual vehicle journeys. I suspect it will be much more even.


----------



## Zool

Infinite Jest said:


> The Millennium Dome _was_ a white elephant, though, because the government at the time wasted nearly £1bn on the overall project, whereas the construction of the building itself only cost something like £40m. Huge amounts of money were poured down the drain. It was a complete outrage, and surprisingly unreported until many years later.



The whole peninsula was an uninhabitable wasteland being the former site of industry & was worthless. It was unfit for human habitation & the vast bulk of the money was used to send the earth off for reclamation to remove the harmful metals & toxins contained within it. The Dome itself was not a white elephant but a Trojan horse to hide from the public that they were in fact paying to clean vast area's of land owned privately by London's elites & that land later become extremely valuable.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ I do not think I've ever seen that Principal Place render before... I noticed the old Pinnacle design in the background.


----------



## PortoNuts

Principal Place is very stylish.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Zool said:


> The whole peninsula was an uninhabitable wasteland being the former site of industry & was worthless. It was unfit for human habitation & the vast bulk of the money was used to send the earth off for reclamation to remove the harmful metals & toxins contained within it. The Dome itself was not a white elephant but a Trojan horse to hide from the public that they were in fact paying to clean vast area's of land owned privately by London's elites & that land later become extremely valuable.


That's not actually true at all. You are mistaken. The Dome project _alone_ cost £1bn. Several billion more were spent cleaning up the postindustrial Greenwich Peninsula. The reason the Dome was so outrageously expensive was the arrogant profligacy of Mandelson, Major, Blair, Brown and the other leading lights of politics at the time. It was the silly and wildly expensive exhibits inside that were much less popular than they had planned. They failed to get the sponsorship deals they promised would cover the costs. The whole project was soon bankrupt and auctioned off for a pitiful £100m to private bidders.

Now, of course, it is a hugely successful venue. But this is 15 years later, and it could have been achieved for £50m. Instead they burnt £1bn of public money. It is one of the biggest government spending outrages in the past 50 years. Although the Brown/Blair administration had an habit of egregious mismanagement of public finances, and inexcusable overspending, so the Dome was really just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Accidental Post

Sorry


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Photo by elephant1



elephant1 said:


> Some big yellow things have arrived.
> 
> (I'll keep the expert analysis coming.)


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside

Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Photos by kleon


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Lambeth Construction by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²










On the Horizon by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Canaletto and Lexicon

Islington Duo by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blake Tower (Former YCMA Fann Street)* | Barbican , EC2 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789308&page=2

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/developments/blake-tower-barbican#development-location

Project facts

A remodelling of the interiors and layout with slight external modifications of the Grade II listed structure. 


Address: 2 Fann Street London EC2Y 8BR

Local Authority: City Of London Corporation 

Developer: Redrow London

Floors: 16 










White Sheet by Luke, on Flickr

Yellow & Brick by Luke, on Flickr

Scaffolding by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London Wall Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251315&page=8

Official website: http://brookfieldofficeproperties.com/uk/london/1-2-london-wall-place/

Project facts


Address:1 & 2 London Wall Place, London, EC2

Developer: Brookfield 

Architect: Make Architects 

Height: 77m

Floors: 16










Lakeside Terrace by Luke, on Flickr

London Wall Place by Luke, on Flickr

London Wall Construction by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Centre Point Redevelopment* | New Oxford Street WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679472

Official website: http://www.centrepointblog.com/

Project facts


Address: 101-103 New Oxford Street, London WC1

Developer: Almacantar 

Architect: Rick Mather Architects, Conran and Partners 

Homes: 82










Brutalist on Show by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

Took a cursory look - couldn't see it. Anyone know the scheduled date for the Centre Point completion?


----------



## Mr Cladding

hugh said:


> Took a cursory look - couldn't see it. Anyone know the scheduled date for the Centre Point completion?


2017 , i think.


----------



## streetscapeer

Lexicon and Canaletto are my favorite London scrapers going up currently. The cladding is so good, it's almost from the future. So Smooth and Sleek :drool:

And the way they complement each other is great as well!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










The core is now above ground level , Photo by Metroranger


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers

Project facts


Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15

Developer: Galliard Developments

Height: 110m and 55m

Floors: 35 and 15










The 15fl section has topped out , photo by metroranger










Photo by Diamond Geezer

A12 approaching the Bow Roundabout by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Riverside* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791495

*Official website:* http://www.weston-homes.com/stratford-riverside

Project facts


Address: Stratford High Street , Stratford, E15 2NE

Developer: Weston Homes Plc 

Homes: 202

Height: 76m

Floors: 27










Work continues at Stratford Riverside , Photo by metroranger


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratosphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373567

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratosphere/


Project facts


Address: Stratosphere, The Broadway, London E15

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 122m and 55m

Floors: 38 and 15










Photo by metroranger


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/

Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Photo by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Photo by David Harvey

Baltimore tower by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Photo by Lumberjack

2P2A7600 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Photos by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Photos by Potto


----------



## Shard-on

What's happened to the Baltimore Wharf thread on the Construction Forum?
I didn't really know where to ask but it seems to have (for me) disappeared?


----------



## JamieUK

<3 Mr Cladding & SE9 <3


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I only just noticed One Blackfriars has that crease near the base.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Shard-on said:


> What's happened to the Baltimore Wharf thread on the Construction Forum?
> I didn't really know where to ask but it seems to have (for me) disappeared?


Here's the link to the main London thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479


----------



## Mr Cladding

ThatOneGuy said:


> I only just noticed One Blackfriars has that crease near the base.


Each floorplate is different which means it takes longer to assemble. Still at least they haven't chosen to value engineer the floorplates :banana:


----------



## Frankus Maximus

ThatOneGuy said:


> I only just noticed One Blackfriars has that crease near the base.


I'm afraid it's not a crease, it's an imagined reflection of the Blackfriars road bridge.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It is a crease, look at the actual built structure.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principaltower.com


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Piling ongoing for Principal Tower, photo by chest:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html

Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Cladding is at level 5 

28 August 2015 by U.S. Embassy London, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

I didn't know that they were going ahead with the tower at principle place, good news.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project

Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










By Wendy Dobing

It's Complicated - Explored by Wendy Dobing, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Embassy Gardens Phase 1 * | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.ballymoregroup.com/en-gb/developments/nine-elms-battersea/

Project facts


Address: 

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Farrells, AHMM, Fielden Clegg Bradley and FLACQ

Floors: 18|15|15|13|13|12|12

Homes: 643

4,437 sq.m. of flexible retail including grocery store

8,132 sq.m. of ‘other’ uses including a car showroom and assembly and leisure uses










Photos by Ballymore Group (Design Cube)

EG by Design Cube, on Flickr

Ambassador Building by Design Cube, on Flickr

Capital Building by Design Cube, on Flickr

Capital Building by Design Cube, on Flickr

Embassy Gardens by Design Cube, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Minoco Wharf, London E16

Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.3bn)

Site area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400










By Design Cube 

IMG_8076 by Design Cube, on Flickr

IMG_8055 by Design Cube, on Flickr


----------



## Alexsal

Infinite Jest said:


> That's not actually true at all. You are mistaken. The Dome project _alone_ cost £1bn. Several billion more were spent cleaning up the postindustrial Greenwich Peninsula. The reason the Dome was so outrageously expensive was the arrogant profligacy of Mandelson, Major, Blair, Brown and the other leading lights of politics at the time. It was the silly and wildly expensive exhibits inside that were much less popular than they had planned. They failed to get the sponsorship deals they promised would cover the costs. The whole project was soon bankrupt and auctioned off for a pitiful £100m to private bidders.
> 
> Now, of course, it is a hugely successful venue. But this is 15 years later, and it could have been achieved for £50m. Instead they burnt £1bn of public money. It is one of the biggest government spending outrages in the past 50 years. Although the Brown/Blair administration had an habit of egregious mismanagement of public finances, and inexcusable overspending, so the Dome was really just the tip of the iceberg.



Are you really just trying to score political points here??!!

Stop please! It's embarrassing.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Scoring political points against whom? I thought the Blair/Brown gang were pretty much universally regarded as failures now, from all sides of politics.

Also, everything I wrote is factually accurate. You can verify it with a little Googling.


----------



## Alexsal

> *Infinite Jest* Scoring political points against whom? I thought the Blair/Brown gang were pretty much universally regarded as failures now, from all sides of politics.
> 
> Also, everything I wrote is factually accurate. You can verify it with a little Googling.



It is not really. It's half truths and smacks of heavy spinning. On costs alone, the Millenium Commission paid out £630m with roughly another £20m returned to them after closure. How is that nearly £1bn?? The £620m was from lottery money and not public funds which is worth mentioning? It also covered roadworks for access and landscaping from existing public transport points. That was agreed by the person who commissioned the project. Mr Michael Hesseltine. He had to persuade a reluctant Tony Blair to commit to the project before the 97 general election otherwise it would not have been ready in time. The grant from the Lottery Commission was agreed under John Major at £399m after initial estimates of £300 were revised due to time constraints.

The exhibition was not great I did go and felt it didn't have any connection to what I would judge a celebration of Britain past or future. It wasn't the Blair or Brown who were charged with that task. At best Lord Falkoner can be blamed for misjudging it's appeal. I'd rather that than setting a precedence for government interference at this 'artistic' decision-making level.

The sell off also included a profit sharing clause that means Lottery Funds has received £70m and stands to receive further sums for another 950+ years left of the lease. 

So the overspend was nearer £140m than £1bn. That was the impression from your post even if you were not intentionally misleading. 

One more point re reclamation of the land surrounding the Dome, that was also commissioned by the Conservative government with not altogether insignificant controversy over the lands previous tenant and polluter. It was of course British Gas that got sold off cheap as chips while all related and very costly responsibilities of the company were taken up by Margaret Thatcher's government. Now that IS a real scandal!

I am not too fond of Blair or a lot of his policies for that matter, but conflating everything into one giant political rewriting of history by omission or otherwise grates.


----------



## JamieUK

Infinite Jest said:


> Scoring political points against whom? I thought the Blair/Brown gang were pretty much universally regarded as failures now, from all sides of politics.
> 
> Also, everything I wrote is factually accurate. You can verify it with a little Googling.


I agree with you about the dome.

"Those who cry out that the government should 'do something' never even ask for data on what has actually happened when the government did something, compared to what actually happened when the government did nothing."
Thomas Sowell


----------



## Alexsal

JamieUK said:


> I agree with you about the dome.
> 
> "Those who cry out that the government should 'do something' never even ask for data on what has actually happened when the government did something, compared to what actually happened when the government did nothing."
> Thomas Sowell


Even when the data quoted by Infinite Jest has no basis according to the Royal Audit Commission?? A little illogical but hay it's your opinion you have every right to express it.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










Demolition Prep works for Southbank Place 

Scaffolding by Luke, on Flickr

Your New Destination on the Southbank by Luke, on Flickr

Enquire Now by Luke, on Flickr

Regeneration Partners by Luke, on Flickr

York Road by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Certainly not worthy of a +1500px render, although I believe it'll look better as a finished article.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling ongoing at the Newfoundland site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










Cladding progress at Canaletto, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.hertsmerehouse.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 237m

Floors: 67










Demolition progress at Hertsmere House, making way for the proposed tower above. Photo by Grimbarian:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Demolition progress at Meridian Gate, making way for The Madison tower. Photo by Grimbarian:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Core rising at the Manhattan Loft Gardens site, photo by Grimbarian:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Today at One Blackfriars, photo by View Hunter:


----------



## SE9

*Lillie Square* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.lilliesquare.com/


Project facts


Address: Lillie Square, Seagrove Road, London SW5

Developer: CapCo

Architect: Paul Davis and Partners

Homes: 808

Site area: 7.4 acres










Progress at Lillie Square, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Lillie Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

I don't they are going with the random cladding for Lillie Square , here's some renders from the developers website.

http://www.lilliesquare.com/gallery/exteriors


----------



## onerob

I can't believe how long the Tate Modern extension is taking to be clad.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

It is taking an awfully long time, isn't it?

But then I'm very confident it is going to turn out to be an incredible addition to the fabric of london. The plasticcy cladding buildings that shoot up in a tenth of the time, not so much. Bit of a Guinness slogan situation, this one, I reckon.


----------



## metroranger

Manhattan Loft Gardens.

I can't believe how misleading this render is, the tower is fine but immediate environs is complete fiction.



















What is difficult to see is that the area has quite a steep slope. In the render it is depicted as level. I presume the walk illustrated angles from the T-junction through what is now the Get Living London pavilion yet there is no sign of the DLR entrance or canopy from Stratford International.
Caveat emptor, so much for trading standards.


----------



## Bligh

onerob said:


> I can't believe how long the Tate Modern extension is taking to be clad.


It's taking *ages*! But I'm sure it's going to certainly be worth it. :cheers:


----------



## GB1

Has Hertsmere house been given planning permission ?.


----------



## yubnub

great updates, so many projects to get excited about!!! Cant wait to see Canary Wharf in 5 years time


----------



## alexandru.mircea

metroranger said:


> Manhattan Loft Gardens.
> 
> I can't believe how misleading this render is, the tower is fine but immediate environs is complete fiction.


It's a universal pathology of render culture, isn't it? I find it particularly funny when they radically gentrify an ethnic / decrepit neighbourhood. Don't they think that the higher the difference between reality and render, the more disappointed the potential buyers will be? Unless you sell to international investors who don't come and don't care, which in fairness may often be the case, but it happens also where it isn't.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*10 Broadway* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127011605#post127011605

Project facts


Address: 8-10 Broadway London SW1

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: BL Development Limited

Architect: Squire and Partners 

Height: 80-60m

Floors: 20-14fl




























Proposal is on the site of the New Scotland Yard (Metropolitan Police Headquarters)


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










Chimney works countiune , photo from Darjole


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Photo by Darjole


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 and 24

Homes: 253










Photo by Darjole


----------



## Vaklston

Can anyone please tell me why are built slim towers before the real tower is been built?

Like, in this case:










I've seen, in this forum, many other constructions in many other countries, but any of them do this.


----------



## JamieUK

That's a good question. I'd not mind knowing that too. I can guess though, maybe it's structural reasons or maybe it's because that's where the stairs go I dunno shrugs.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

with the disclaimer that this is just inferred from lounging on this forum, and i'm not an engineer or anything, so forgive me for innaccuracies...

that's a concrete core, generally containing the elevator shafts, stairs, and probably key services like A/C and plumbing I guess?

many projects use them I think because it's the cheapest/easiest way to build tall, safely. nice bog-standard simple rectangle of concrete taking most of the load, and you can still make your floors fancy shapes if you really want to, without having too much complication feeding through into the load bearing elements.

i think they tend to go up faster than the surrounding floors because in some cases it has to be a continuous process of building because of the concrete, and even when it's not, from a project management perspective, it's probably cheaper and easier to keep all your 'core crew' working flat out, than artificially slow them down to whatever pace the surrounding floor plates can keep up with.


----------



## moionet

^^
Another reason is that a concrete core has to have some time to get the required strength to bear loads of adjacent slabs. That's one of the reasons of a difference in height.


----------



## the spliff fairy

its a design that's been going for thousands of years - the central core takes all the load. This makes for a strong yet flexible design - for example pagodas are earthquake proof, and in the thousands of years of their existence they've hardly ever been documented to fall (almost always they succumb to fire over the centuries). This is how the ancients built the world's first 'highrises'.


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* and *IHG Hotel* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments and the InterContinental Hotel Group

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24 | 18

Homes: 100

Hotel rooms: 453










Inside the largest pillar-free ballroom in Europe, part of the InterContinental hotel development. Photo by diamond geezer:


InterContinental Hotel, North Greenwich by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Never been a fan of One Berkeley Street... I think they could have built a better more classic design. 

Great updates SE9 & Mr_Cladding, thanks!


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Residential units: 12,678

Hotel rooms: 500

Serviced apartments: 220

Towers above 100m: 19

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










Progress at the Lower Riverside section of the Greenwich Peninsula masterplan, photo by diamond geezer:


South from North Greenwich by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel rooms: 190

Homes: 120










Piling ongoing at the Heron Plaza site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*190 Strand* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743102

Official website: http://www.190strand.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 190 Strand, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: St Edward

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 206










Progress at 190 Strand, photos by stevekeiretsu:


190 Strand u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## metroranger

Dear all, I just want to point you towards a thread started by Mr Cladding devoted to Open House 2015. I would love to see post of any projects/sites you have visited over the weekend and share your experiences, hopefully it will be able inform our collective choices for next years Open House.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844540


----------



## hugh

SE9, (as always) cheers for the updates.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Photo by Lumberjack


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Agenda for the week ahead


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Portal Way* | Acton W3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800790

Official website: http://www.oneportalway.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Portal Way, London W3

Developer: Crosstree

Height: 104m | 95m | 87m

Floors: 32 | 28 | 26










Scheme has been granted full planning permission by Ealing Council.


----------



## thevladski

The Citizen M hotel looks almost finished. I didn't take a photo of the side yesterday but it has its name carved in stone...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/

Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330










Topping-out ceremony for the 17fl building , the 30fl tower is still rising


----------



## Mr Cladding

*360 London* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12430910

Project facts


Address: 80 Newington Butts, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Realstar

Architect: Richard Rogers 

Height: 149m

Floors: 44











Core rising at 360 London , Photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










Photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Victoria Square* | North Acton W3 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126245018

Official website: "http://www.hubresidential.co.uk/proj...ictoria-square/

Project facts


Address: North Acton Square, Victoria Road W3 6UP

London borough: Ealing

Developer: Hub Residential and M&G Real Estate

Architect: Newground Architects 

Floors: 17 | 10 | 5

Apartments: 152










Victoria Square u,c by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

capslock said:


> Everything ends.


----------



## SE9

:lol:

No doubt everything ends, however the level of investment that London receives (manifesting itself in construction etc) hasn't waned relative to its competitors over the past +5 years.

I'll post part of a recent report on the matter when I find the relevant files.


----------



## SE9

The post-games transformation of the Olympic Stadium in Stratford:

139916462


----------



## Axelferis

Great


----------



## SE9

The next few years will likely see three Premier League move into new homes (although I don't like any of 'em :wink2


----------



## SE9

*Global Cities Investment Monitor* | KPMG

Greater Paris Investment Agency (French): http://greater-paris-investment-age...kpmg-paris-ile-de-france-capitale-economique/

KPMG Report (English): https://www.kpmg.com/FR/fr/IssuesAn...s/Global-Cities-Investment-Monitor-072015.pdf


Project facts


Publisher: KPMG and the Greater Paris Investment Agency

Edition: 2015

The trend for international investment into London and other major cities. The full report is available in the links above:


----------



## SE9

*225 Marsh Wall* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=711066

Official website: http://www.225marshwall.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 225 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Cubitt Property Holdings

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 181m

Floors: 55

Plans for 225 Marsh Wall have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Blossom Street* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727385

Official website: http://www.blossomstreet-e1.com/


Project facts


Address: Blossom Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: British Land

Architect: AHMM | Stanton Williams | Duggan Morriss | DSDHA

Cost: £300 million ($450m)

Office space: 32,000m²

Retail units: 13

Homes: 40

Boris Johson has called-in the Blossom Street scheme, meaning that its approval will be decided by the Mayor:

- *British Land Blog:* Let London Blossom

- *Architects Journal:* London Mayor calls in controversial Norton Folgate plans

- *Evening Standard:* Blow for Spitalfields protesters as Mayor calls in rejected plans

133339119


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11

It has been announced that the The Tate Modern extension will open on 17 June 2016:

- *Miami Herald:* New wing of Tate Modern to open next summer

- *New York Times:* Tate Modern Announces Opening Date for New Extension

- *The Guardian:* Tate Modern's Olympic-sized expansion to open in June 2016


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets | Hackney

Developer: Hammerson | Ballymore

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £800 million ($1.2bn)

Homes: 1,356

Office space: 65,859m²

Retail space: 17,499m²

As with Blossom Street, plans for The Goodsyard have been called-in, to be decided by the Mayor:

- *Property Week:* Boris calls in Bishopsgate Goodsyard scheme

- *Architects Journal:* Boris steps in again: London mayor calls in second major scheme

- *Planning Resource:* Mayor of London to decide on controversial Bishopsgate redevelopment


----------



## SE9

*Silvertown London* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637869

Official website: http://www.silvertownlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Silvertown Quays, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: The Silvertown Partnership

Architect: Fletcher Priest

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.5bn)

Homes: 2,500

Retail space: 278,700m²

Commercial space: 185,800m²










This week at the Millennium Mills building, to be the centrepiece of the Silvertown scheme. Photos by diamond geezer:


Millennium Mills by diamond geezer, on Flickr


Millennium Mills by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*New Stamford Bridge* | Fulham SW6

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079233

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Stamford Bridge Stadium, Fulham Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Chelsea Football Club

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Stadium capacity: 60,000

Plans for Chelsea's new home have been unveiled, with a formal planning application expected soon:


----------



## GB1

Is there any colour pics of the new stamford bridge ?.


----------



## SE9

Yes, from the public exhibition. Check the stadium forum thread (linked above).


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 16,000m²










Cladding progress at Three Pancras Square:


----------



## SE9

*The Cube Building* | Hoxton N1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://regal-homes.co.uk/developments/banyan-wharf/


Project facts


Address: 17-21 Wenlock Road, London N1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Regal Homes

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Cost: £10 million ($15m)

Homes: 50

The recently completed Cube Building, which stands as the tallest cross-laminated timber building in Europe:

- *World Architecture Network:* Hawkins\Brown creates a timber masterclass

- *Architects Journal:* First look at record-breaking cross-laminated timber building

- *Dezeen:* Hawkins\Brown pairs cross-laminated timber and steel for record-breaking apartment block

133730258


Hawkins Brown - Cube Building, London by Roger Meyer, on Flickr









Hawkins\Brown


Hawkins Brown - Cube Building, London by Roger Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ those investment stats are absolutely insane. Great to see London still packing a punch.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> *The Cube Building* | Hoxton N1
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Official website: http://regal-homes.co.uk/developments/banyan-wharf/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 17-21 Wenlock Road, London N1
> 
> London borough: Hackney
> 
> Developer: Regal Homes
> 
> Architect: Hawkins\Brown
> 
> Cost: £10 million ($15m)
> 
> Homes: 50
> 
> The recently completed Cube Building, which stands as the tallest cross-laminated timber building in Europe:
> 
> - *World Architecture Network:* Hawkins\Brown creates a timber masterclass
> 
> - *Architects Journal:* First look at record-breaking cross-laminated timber building
> 
> - *Dezeen:* Hawkins\Brown pairs cross-laminated timber and steel for record-breaking apartment block
> 
> 133730258
> 
> 
> Hawkins Brown - Cube Building, London by Roger Meyer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawkins\Brown
> 
> 
> Hawkins Brown - Cube Building, London by Roger Meyer, on Flickr


Well that's a bit of a rip off as nice as it is. 

The 'original' Cube - Birmingham


----------



## SE9

What rip-off?

There's many buildings that go by 'The Cube'. The scheme has only recently assumed that name, the project was previously referred to as Banyan Wharf or simply 17-21 Wenlock Road.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> What rip-off?
> 
> There's many buildings that go by 'The Cube'. The scheme has only recently assumed that name, the project was previously referred to as Banyan Wharf or simply 17-21 Wenlock Road.


Look at the building itself, not so much the name. The name just compounded it. To call it The Cube when it's got the same internal/external asthetic design as The Cube in Birmingham is all very sheepish. 

Just not very original.


----------



## roballan

London gets more and more impressive as time goes by. Magnificent projects!


----------



## SE9

Birmingham said:


> Look at the building itself, not so much the name. The name just compounded it. To call it The Cube when it's got the same internal/external asthetic design as The Cube in Birmingham is all very sheepish.
> 
> Just not very original.


I did, the aesthetic similarities are minor. Materially different, no crown, no central atrium, stacked exterior and so on. Very far from an architectural copy or a rip-off. Something that Make or the various British architectural journals would have picked-up on.


----------



## Birmingham

It's very similar concept SE9. Not trying to be an ass. Just saying there are huge similarities. Nobody would ever build an exact copy however there a massive resemblances and the name adds to that. That's all. I think it looks great however that doesn't deter from the fact it's a bit copy cat in certain ways. Not a bad thing. Just could've named it different. Especially as it's not really a cube!


----------



## SE9

The linked Dezeen article includes an explanation of its design.

The name 'cube' is fairly common, the White Cube at Hoxton Square is nearby.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Yesterday at the One Blackfriars site, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A8094 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## #obert

Another ugly tower in London hno: Thank God it's not in The City or Canary Wharf


----------



## Jex7844

I personally love _One Blackfriars_ .


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Progress at Baltimore Tower, photo by chest:


----------



## Stravinsky

#obert said:


> Another ugly tower in London hno: Thank God it's not in The City or Canary Wharf


It'd have fit much better in Canary Wharf, honestly.


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










Wardian London has launched, to include a rooftop bar and botanical garden:

- *HITC:* London's highest botanical gin garden goes on sale

- *Specification:* EcoWorld Ballymore launches Wardian London

- *The Guardian:* London's highest botanical gin garden goes on sale


----------



## GB1

It says in the articles that it will be complete by 2019, does that mean that both the towers or just the one that is getting launched this week ?.


----------



## SE9

That's for both towers.


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> That's for both towers.


Although the east tower (55 floors) has marketing docs on thier website , I would think the east tower is being sold first and then the 50fl west tower after that. I doubt works would start until 2016.


----------



## GB1

Apparently the diamond tower has been put on hold. Can anyone confirm this ?.


----------



## hugh

#obert said:


> Another ugly tower in London hno: Thank God it's not in The City or Canary Wharf


If you don't like this building it's a strange thing to say - perhaps you don't know London - but this is in a prime location - in about as visible a spot as you can imagine.


----------



## Birmingham

Raising the Roof - London (Residential)

http://residential.jll.co.uk/new-re...al&utm_content=Sprinklr&utm_campaign=Research

Key facts - 

Currently 39 *residential* towers above 40 stories approved
30,700 units currently under construction - rise of 18% from last year
Currently a lull in development proposals (due to May's general election) 12% decline in inner core, 29% drop in outer core. 
Now starting to pick up again
House prices are still rising. 1.4% this year currently in main areas, outer core higher growth.
Development pipeline down a 3rd from 2014 due to election with just 5,400 submitted. 
Total number of units in planning system has fallen for the first time in 4 years.
Currently 50 buildings over 25 storeys under construction. Another 87 in the pipeline. 
Current pipeline dictates 44 buildings will be over 150m in London.
If no city built another tower, from being outside the top 100 global highrise cities. London would move up to 17th for number of towers above 150m and 14th in number of residential towers above 150m.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Apparently the diamond tower has been put on hold. Can anyone confirm this ?.


Unsubstantiated talk. CWG website currently states that it'll complete in 2017.


----------



## arthurstudent

I always think these two buildings are too thin to overcome the strong wind...


----------



## LDN N7

arthurstudent said:


> I always think these two buildings are too thin to overcome the strong wind...



They are far enough away from the Houses of Parliament to be affected don't worry.


----------



## inno4321

What a great project in LONDON!! 
So ellegance n creative for me. good jobs 
not tall or skyscraper but beautiful individual building cluster in city


----------



## SE9

At Wembley, they want the stadium and arch to form the visual pinnacle.


----------



## SE9

*Listing refused: Minister ignores HE on Spence’s Hyde Park Barracks*
Architects Journal
1 October 2015​


> *Culture minister Tracey Crouch has rejected proposals to list Basil Spence’s Hyde Park Barracks in central London, despite the bid’s endorsement by Historic England*
> 
> Crouch was not persuaded by Historic England’s recommendations that the landmark Brutalist tower deserved a grade II listing.
> 
> The Twentieth Century (C20) Society, which had made the initial listing application, described the decision as ‘outrageous’ and driven by a government desire to see the the Ministry of Defence site redeveloped for luxury housing.
> 
> Completed by Spence in 1970, the barracks includes a 33-storey residential tower and sits on a site that has been home to the Household Cavalry since 1795. However its Knightsbridge location would offer the potential to develop some of the capital’s most expensive new homes and it is understood around 20 developer-led teams are looking at the plot.
> 
> Quinlan and Francis Terry Architects – working with developer Bruce Rippon – has already revealed plans to replace the barracks with an enormous classically-styled residential block, while other proposals have been mooted.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Matthew Lloyd and Mae get green light for HS2 replacement homes*
Building Design










> *Mae and Matthew Lloyd Architects have won planning for 116 homes near Euston station to replace some of those due to be demolished by HS2.*
> 
> The two practices were appointed following a competition by Camden council which managed to secure funding from HS2.
> 
> The homes will be built in blocks ranging from three to 11 storeys on eight sites scattered around Regent’s Park Estate.
> 
> The proposed scale and character of each new building directly responds to the adjacent existing context, said the architects.


----------



## SE9

*Metropolitan Workshop, Mae and Haworth Tompkins join up for Brixton work*
Building Design










> *Plans by Metropolitan Workshop to redevelop part of Brixton in south London have been sent in to planners at Lambeth council.*
> 
> Other architects working on the deal include Haworth Tompkins, Mae, Foster Wilson and Zac Monro.
> 
> Proposals include just over 300 homes, a new home for local theatre, Ovalhouse Theatre, community spaces and refurbishing Carlton Mansions.


----------



## SE9

London Aerial Footage - September
Jason Hawkes | 2015

139142889​


----------



## SE9

*13-14 Appold Street* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821924

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 13-14 Appold Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Masterworks Development Corporation

Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox

Height: 156m

Floors: 45

Plans for 13-14 Appold Street have been approved by Hackney Council:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Cladding installation has commenced at Dollar Bay, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Cannon Square phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Woolwich Arsenal Riverside u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newport Street Gallery* | Kennington SE11

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.newportstreetgallery.com/


Project facts


Address: Newport Street Gallery, Newport Street, London SE11

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Damien Hirst

Architect: Caruso St John

Floorspace: 3,437m²

Opening: 8 October 2015

The completed Newport Street Gallery, in which works by Damien Hirst will be exhibited:

- *The Times:* A peek inside Damien Hirst’s £25m gallery

- *The Telegraph:* Damien Hirst's new gallery, review: 'brilliantly successful'

- *Dezeen:* First official images of Damien Hirst's south London gallery released


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower viewed East India station, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon Development

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 990

Retail space: 2,100m²










Piling at the Upper Riverside site visible in the foreground, photo by bomman:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Construction progress at Aldgate Place in the foreground, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Goodman's Fields / Aldgate Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Completed and under construction phases of Goodman's Fields, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Goodman's Fields u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## hr8manpowervn

I am confused about the reason why London is not as vertical as NY and other hubs across the globe. Though the aerial views truly depict its beauty


----------



## Mr Cladding

hr8manpowervn said:


> I am confused about the reason why London is not as vertical as NY and other hubs across the globe. Though the aerial views truly depict its beauty


Flight paths into London City Airport and London Heathrow limit how tall buildings can go , explains why the only structure over 300m in London is the shard. But then I am only beginning to stratch the surface.


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *13-14 Appold Street* | Shoreditch EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821924
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 13-14 Appold Street, London EC2
> 
> London borough: Hackney
> 
> Developer: Masterworks Development Corporation
> 
> Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox
> 
> Height: 156m
> 
> Floors: 45
> 
> Plans for 13-14 Appold Street have been approved by Hackney Council:


gorgeous london


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good stuff going on. :cheers2:


----------



## Fro7en

Is being vertical necessarily a good thing?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Curves > zig-zags, spirals > inclinations > verticals


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Capital and Counties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demolition of Earl's Court 2 is almost complete , with Earl's Court 1 not far behind. Demolition of both exhibition center's are due for completion in August 2016.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ It's hard to believe how quick the Novotel in Canary Wharf has risen! I didn't even know there was cladding on the tower! 

Great updates SE9 & Mr_Cladding.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Crane Removal at Riverlight , Nine Elms

Ainscough by Luke, on Flickr

Crane Removal by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

When are new residents expected to start moving in?


----------



## Londonese

Bligh said:


> ^^^^ It's hard to believe how quick the Novotel in Canary Wharf has risen! I didn't even know there was cladding on the tower!
> 
> Great updates SE9 & Mr_Cladding.


It's not so hard to believe when you actually look at it though... :lol:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










The footbridge on Belvedere Road as part of enabling works for Southbank Place.


----------



## RoosterCg

Stravinsky said:


> When are new residents expected to start moving in?


Most of the new owners will just monitor them via CCTV from their desks in mainland China, Malaysia and Honk Kong, occasionally switching on the lights via that fancy internet enabled home control box...:|

Still, come the revolution, all these nice new build flats will ensure the plebs will have somewhere nice to move into..


----------



## Mr Cladding

Stravinsky said:


> When are new residents expected to start moving in?


For Riverlight residents in the tallest buildings moved in some time ago , there are even people doing flatshares in this development. 

There is a pub there too with a few others opening soon. Upon passing through yesterday the public realm looks very good. The whole scheme is due to complete before the end of 2016.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/

Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330










Photos by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers

Project facts


Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15

Developer: Galliard Developments

Height: 110m and 55m

Floors: 35 and 15










Photo by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Photo by Lumberjack 


2P2A8180 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m and 115m

Floors: 68 and 35










Demo continues pic by Lumberjack


2P2A8179 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Photos by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon Nine Elms * | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: http://www.aykonproperties.com/en/projects/aykon-nine-elms

Project facts


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited, a wholly owned subsidiary of DAMAC International Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m 

Floors: 50










Site at Present 

Versace opulence coming soon by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

When will they start work on aykon nine elms ?.


----------



## Mr Cladding

GB1 said:


> When will they start work on aykon nine elms ?.


We have no idea , although the existing premises have been vacated. Demo works might even start this year.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494&page=73

Official website: [URL="http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners , Paul Davis + Partners and Ben Pentreath & Associates

Homes: 448 

Public Realm: 5 acres of public squares and 100 new trees











Chelsea Barracks by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## djm160190

Versace opulence coming soon by Luke, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

It's a shame they're demolishing this! the detailing and brickwork look very smart hno:


----------



## Bligh

Londonese said:


> It's not so hard to believe when you actually look at it though... :lol:


haha true, true. :lol:


----------



## SE9

It certainly looks better than I thought it would!


----------



## SE9

*Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.hertsmerehouse.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67

Plans for Hertsmere House have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The Scalpel site, viewed from the neighbouring Lloyds Building:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Cladding progress at the Tate Modern extension:


----------



## Fro7en

The Tate Modern project is amazing!


----------



## SE9

*The Arts Building* | Finsbury Park N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1356711

Official website: http://www.johnjones.co.uk/about/arts-building/


Project facts


Address: The Arts Building, Morris Place, London N4

London borough: Islington

Developer: John Jones

Architect: David Gallagher Associates

Floors: 6

Floorspace: 5,300m²









All About London

The completed John Jones Arts Building, photos by DarJoLe:


PA047507


PA047509


PA047503


----------



## SE9

*Cuba Street* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.ballymorecubastreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Land at Manilla Street and Tobago Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: 3D Reid

Height: 134m | 85m

Floors: 41 | 26

Plans for Cuba Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Birmingham

Bit of a let down.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for posting some smaller projects as well.


----------



## Sykobee

Quicksilver said:


> 350K for one bed at Pontoon Docks, great location, Barratts home. 5% deposit on help to buy - £17,500. Mortgage around 1100 pounds a month.


A 25 year mortgage on £340,000 (£7,500 stamp duty) works out at £1,525 if you get an interest rate of 2.5% (unlikely for a first time buyer at such a low deposit). Stretch the mortgage to 30 years and you can drop it to £1,343.

However that is lower than rent on an equivalent property. I definitely recommend buying a property - any property, within reason - over renting in London.


----------



## Londonese

Birmingham said:


> Bit of a let down.


No.


----------



## RegentHouse

Londonese said:


> No.


Yes. The balconies make me want to puke.


----------



## Quicksilver

Sykobee said:


> A 25 year mortgage on £340,000 (£7,500 stamp duty) works out at £1,525 if you get an interest rate of 2.5% (unlikely for a first time buyer at such a low deposit). Stretch the mortgage to 30 years and you can drop it to £1,343.
> 
> However that is lower than rent on an equivalent property. I definitely recommend buying a property - any property, within reason - over renting in London.


The mortgage is £272,000, as 20% is paid by goverment. Yes, you need to repay in 5 years or pay interest but still, you will pay less in first 5 years. Also, you get lower interest because of this money - around 1.8% to be precise so it's around 1000 per month for the first 5 years.

mortgage amount is actually lower as I forgot to include your own 5% deposit.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14


----------



## Londonese

RegentHouse said:


> Yes. The balconies make me want to puke.


I think they're brilliant. I can't wait until it's finished. That stretch of the South Bank will become sensational.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

its on the isle of dogs?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Nearing completion 

Riverwalk by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

 Improved factillates for market traders 

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and culinary school called the Academy










A few photos before the highrises

NCGM Before by Luke, on Flickr

Sunday Market by Luke, on Flickr

What you looking at ? by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43












The gateway to Nine Elms by Luke, on Flickr

One Nine Elms by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*101 Prince of Wales Drive* | Battersea SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834770&page=3

Official website: http://www.101princeofwalesdrive.co.uk/index.cfm?articleID=1]

Project facts


Address: 101 Prince of Wales Drive , SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: St William Homes LLP

Floors: 26 | 21 | 18 

Homes: 839

Educational: 50,000 sq ft

Basement car parking for 294 cars and 1,200 cycle spaces










Demolition of the Battersea Gasometers is nearly complete 

Battersea Gasometers by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48











Cladding Comparison by Luke, on Flickr

Merano by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

metroranger said:


> ^^
> Perfect illustration of how isolated the site is, one road in and one road out, both terminating at the Limehouse Link roundabout. Well I suppose instead of a gated community we have a moated community.


But unlike your standard gated community, the use of public transport to get to/from the development will vastly outweigh that of private transport.


----------



## Stravinsky

Union Man said:


> Considering the year-on-year population rise - do you believe that everything being constructed in London is an investment? Or, are you just trolling yet again?


Both.


----------



## happyhouse

*A home is also an investment*

With property prices in London rising at such a rapid rate, it is no surprise that renting is fast becoming the new norm. When a landlord buys a new-build property it is an investment. However, a certain percentage of new property is bought by owner-occupiers. This is not just an investment, it is a home.


----------



## bbcwallander

Stravinsky said:


> Both.


****


----------



## SE9

*Alpha Square* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739855

Official website: http://www.alphasquare.london


Project facts


Address: 50 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Far East Consortium International

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Height: 216m | 122m

Floors: 65 | 34

Amended plans for Alpha Square have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










First tower crane up at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photos by chest:


----------



## GB1

If this gets rejected again by TH council, I hope big Boris J comes in and approves it over their heads.


----------



## Fro7en

I like that.


----------



## stop that

Stravinsky said:


> Both.


Don't be sad about things, I firmly believe that one day, if you wish for it hard enough, and get a bit of luck, eventually as the eons go by, the universal forces could co-align in just the right way and you too may get to see such projects and investments happening in your own home town, then we will all be happy and you won't have to come here to see things happening.
Wish it Want it Do it


----------



## stop that

How many towers are the Chinese building in london now?
Ones I know of are

One nine elms tower one 200m uc
One nine elms tower two 161m uc
Ram brewery 116m uc
Hertsemere house 235m
One landsdown tower one 250m
One landsdown tower two 150m
The greenwich cluster uc with over 30 towers being built by Hong Kong developer
And the new Chinese business district, many plots, heights unknown.
Are there any other chinese developers/investors tower projects I've missed?


----------



## SE9

Hong Kong's Far East Consortium International is behind Alpha Square and the Dorsett Hotel.


----------



## london lad

People who seem to have a problem with Chinese investment London show a complete lack of ignorance on Londons historic Real Investment. For decades money has flowed from all over the world into London ( and vise versa) be it US, Japanese, German, Spanish, Chinese, Australian, Irish, Italian, Greek, Canadian, Norwegian, Indian and now Far Eastern investment. Certain countries have been more prevalent and domineering at different times, if anyone thinks this is a bad thing they are severely misguided.


----------



## djm160190

stop that said:


> How many towers are the Chinese building in london now?
> 
> One landsdown tower one 250m
> One landsdown tower two 150m


What are these? Never heard of landsdown towers


----------



## Birmingham

djm160190 said:


> What are these? Never heard of landsdown towers


Croydon


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I am really looking forward to see carnary wharfs future skyline, it will be epic with all these new 200m+ and lower towers. With all the other tower maybe London will be Europes first really big and spread out skyline (together with Istanbul).


----------



## Mr Bricks

london lad said:


> People who seem to have a problem with Chinese investment London show a complete lack of ignorance on Londons historic Real Investment. For decades money has flowed from all over the world into London ( and vise versa) be it US, Japanese, German, Spanish, Chinese, Australian, Irish, Italian, Greek, Canadian, Norwegian, Indian and now Far Eastern investment. Certain countries have been more prevalent and domineering at different times, if anyone thinks this is a bad thing they are severely misguided.


I have no problem with investment, however, there is a good kind and a harmful kind of "investment". Furthermore, since the City in many ways is the most powerful offshore financial centre in the world, it is extremely naive and misguided to look at global capital flows as superficially as many here do. London runs a global economic system that is undermining the economies of many countries both in the developed and the developing world.


----------



## london lad

I was referring to invest in real estate and infrastructure not the City’s Financial services.

Foreign money has always invested in buildings in London. If a Chinese or other non UK investor chooses to invest in a project that traditionally might have been the preserve of a UK developer/Investor that is not harmful, its perfectly natural and has been going on for a great deal longer than the current fashion to vilify all foreign invest. If London didn’t have overseas investment Canary Wharf for example would never have been built.


----------



## capslock

london lad said:


> I was referring to invest in real estate and infrastructure not the City’s Financial services. Foreign money has always invested in buildings in London. If a Chinese or other non UK investor chooses to invest in a project that traditionally might have been the preserve of a UK developer/Investor that is not harmful, its perfectly natural and has been going on for a great deal longer than the current fashion to vilify all foreign invest. If London didn’t have overseas investment Canary Wharf for example would never have been built.


Those evil Canadians! Can't trust 'em. Eyes too close together!


----------



## Axel76NG

london lad said:


> People who seem to have a problem with Chinese investment London show a complete *lack of ignorance* on Londons historic Real Investment.


I am sorry, I just can't let that one slide :lol:


----------



## Mr Bricks

london lad said:


> I was referring to invest in real estate and infrastructure not the City’s Financial services.


Yes, but let's not pretend they do not affect one another. 



london lad said:


> Foreign money has always invested in buildings in London.


Indeed that is true. And I see no harm in it. Except when it affects government policy and weakens the democratic rights of ordinary Britons.



london lad said:


> If a Chinese or other non UK investor chooses to invest in a project that traditionally might have been the preserve of a UK developer/Investor that is not harmful, its perfectly natural and has been going on for a great deal longer than the current fashion to vilify all foreign invest.


It's not "natural", no human action ever is. It's true that it has been going on for decades especially since the "Winbledonization" of the City. In my view no one is vilifying foreign investment, most are glorifying it and showing a complete lack of understanding of the global economy and economic history. That was my point.


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/


Project facts


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27










Piling is under way at the Blackfriars Circus site, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Blackfriars Circus demo/site prep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Blackfriars Circus demo/site prep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Homes: 5,300










Construction progress at Elephant Park, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Elephant Park u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Elephant Park u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

erbse said:


> Frankly it doesn't look like it'd turn out "world class", at least not exterior-wise.
> Too much of a repellent brutalist-deconstructivist fortress-like mess imho.
> 
> What are the *interiors* of the Tate Modern extension going to be like though?
> Haven't seen renders of that before I think.


Herzog & de Meuron are long past their prime...


----------



## SE9

*London Cycle Superhighways*

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544490

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/cycling/routes-and-maps/barclays-cycle-superhighways


Project facts


North-South route: Elephant & Castle to King’s Cross (5km)

East-West route: Barking to Acton (29km)

Cost: £900 million










Progress at Whitehall, on the east-west superhighway route. Photo by David Holt:


London 2015 175 East-West Cycle Superhighway Whitehall by David Holt, on Flickr


London 2015 173 East-West Cycle Superhighway Whitehall by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/coal-drops-yard


Project facts


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²

Plans for the Coal Drops Yard at King's Cross have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## djm160190

the coal drops yard is stunning! Even Stravinsky must like that?!


----------



## JamieUK

I love the Coal Drops Yard!! I bet even Stravinsky will like that, giggles.


----------



## Stravinsky

Architecture-wise, King's Cross is one of the best regeneration projects in Europe, and no, you won't find posts of mine criticising it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Omg that last one is gorgeous.


----------



## Fro7en

That is beautiful! London really knows how to restore these beautiful buildings


----------



## erbse

I agree that's a fantastic project. Very expressive, almost expressionist. Just love how the 'historical' roof is somewhat organically continued. And the materials! That's how it's done, people! But things like that should be limited to rather solitary buildings like industrial warehouses and similar, as seen here.

Anyway, supergeil! kay: Congrats London. Now reality has to live up to these phenomenal renders...


----------



## SE9

You can see larger versions of the Coal Drops Yard renders in this post, from the King's Cross thread.


----------



## Axelferis

City with 1000 projects a year :nuts:
They never stop


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hounslow High Street Quarter* | Hounslow TW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128365249#post128365249

Official website: [URL="http://www.barrattdevelopments.co.uk/showcase/hounslow-high-street-quarter-london/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: Hounslow High Street , Hounslow , TW3

London borough: Hounslow

Developer: Barratt London and Wilson Bowden Developments

Architect: tp bennet

Homes: 525

Floors: 27 | 13 | 10 | 9 

Commercial Floorspace: 134,000 sq ft

Scheme has been approved by Hounslow borough council


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Four Pancras Square* | Kings Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: [URL="https://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square , London N1C

London borough: Camden 

Developer: Argent Group 

Architect: Eric Parry Architects 

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 170,000sq ft

Occupant: Universal Music










On-going sub structure works


----------



## Mr Cladding

*V & A Extension* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128412403#post128412403

Official website: [URL="http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/articles/a/futureplan-exhibition-road-building-project/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: Cromwell Rd, London SW7 2RL , Westminster

London borough: Royal Borough of Kensington & Chelsea

Client: Victoria and Albert Museum

Architect: Amanda Levete Architects 

Cost: £49 million











Expansion works countiune


----------



## PortoNuts

Had forgotten about the V & A extension. Very good to see it going ahead.


----------



## 676882

Mr Cladding said:


> *V & A Extension* | South Kensington SW7


Wow. Gorgeous!)


----------



## Mr Cladding

letranger said:


> Wow. Gorgeous!)


It's hard to get photos because all the work is going below ground behind hoardings , it was open for London open house though.


----------



## LDN N7

Seoul_Korea said:


> I love every London projects but... That Gasholders are really horrible for my taste or, at least they look kinda tacky from the renderings. I hope they will turn out better...



You mad?

It's a wonderfully innovative thing to do with the old iron gas holders.


----------



## inno4321

Birmingham said:


> Not sure if previously posted but worth a read.


Look seoul is so cheap(compare with other global city)
But now there are very strong fear in korean that seoul/korea house prices plunge, sooner or later. What if they live in other city?
So ridiculous social phenomenon 

P.S In the case of my home town(cheapest district among seoul) 
58m2 ordinary apartment need about $ 6,000 USD(a years) for rent fee(with deposit $8000).


----------



## SE9

inno4321 said:


> Look seoul is so cheap(compare with other global city)
> But now there are very strong fear in korean that seoul/korea house prices plunge, sooner or later. What if they live in other city?
> So ridiculous social phenomenon
> 
> P.S In the case of my home town(cheapest district among seoul)
> 58m2 ordinary apartment need about $ 6,000 USD(a years) for rent fee(with deposit $8000).


Does the fear of a house price plunge also extend to the office market?


----------



## SE9

geoking66 said:


> I have a hard time believing those stats. Average and prime rents in Central London are significantly more expensive than New York and by many measures are in fact the highest in the world, with only Hong Kong being comparable.


Indeed, the West End is certainly the priciest office market at present.


----------



## SE9

*London's office space shortage forces businesses to rethink office design*
November 2015


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










Cladding progress at Canaletto tower, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10










Cladding progress at Three Pancras Square, photo by stevekeiretsu:


3 St Pancras Square u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10










Core rising at Four Pancras Square, photo by stevekeiretsu:


4 St Pancras Sq u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> Does the fear of a house price plunge also extend to the office market?


Fortunately 
the fear of a house price plunge only in ordinary civil residence
(apartments/vila etc). So except office.


----------



## PortoNuts

Canaletto is incredible.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Britain Mustn't Delay Heathrow Expansion, Business Leaders Say*
> 
> *Prime Minister David Cameron must urgently approve a new runway at London’s Heathrow airport and resist any further delays, 50 business leaders wrote in a letter to the Sunday Telegraph.*
> 
> "It seems the government may be drawn into yet another lengthy consultation on aviation capacity, resulting in further delays and uncertainty," said the signatories, who include WPP Plc Chief Executive Officer Martin Sorrell and British Chambers of Commerce CEO John Longworth.
> 
> "The government must show strong, determined leadership and press ahead as swiftly as possible with a third runway at Heathrow as recommended by the Airports Commission."
> 
> Among other business leaders named in support are ICAP Plc CEO Michael Spencer, Aberdeen Asset Management Plc CEO Martin Gilbert, Land Securities Plc CEO Robert Noel and Canary Wharf Group Plc CEO George Iacobescu.
> 
> The letter was organized by Let Britain Fly, a campaign lobbying for more airport capacity in the southeast of England.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...delay-heathrow-expansion-business-leaders-say


----------



## Mr Cladding

*4 Kingdom Street* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126373114"][/url]

Official website: http://www.britishland.com/news-and-views/news/2015/13-02-2015.aspx/

Project facts


Address: 4 Kingdom Street, Paddington Central, London. W2

London borough : City of Westminster

Developer: British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison 

Height: 42m

Floors: 10

Commercial Floorspace: 146,000 sq ft 










Superstructure works at 4 Kingdom Street

4 Kingdom Street by Luke, on Flickr

Little Venice by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wembley Park Gate* | Wembley Park HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128605359#post128605359

Official website: [URL="http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/middlesex/H694301-wembley-park-gate/#gallery/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: Olympic Way, Wembley, Middlesex HA9 0TB

London borough: Brent

Developer: Barrat London 

Homes: 215 

Floors: 14










Site prep is nearing completion , the superstructure should begin to rise before the end of the year.

Barrat Wembley by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Unite Students Wembley* | Wembley Park HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128605359#post128605359

Official website: [URL="http://rg-group.co.uk/unite-wembley-way/[/URL]

Project facts


Address: Olympic Way , Brent , London

London borough: Brent 

Developer: Unite

Architect: TateHindle

Floors: 19

Height: 88.5m 

Retail floorspace: 10,000 sqft of retail units










Wembley Park Gate by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

Those Wembley park projects are ugly as f**k.


----------



## solomun

delete


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photo by chest:


----------



## hseugut

If you guys sing the Marseillaise at tonight's game as planned I think I am gonna cry lol btw : nice U/C projects.


----------



## Birmingham

hseugut said:


> If you guys sing the Marseillaise at tonight's game as planned I think I am gonna cry lol btw : nice U/C projects.


It's tomorrow the match but i'm sure the whole stadium and nation will do so.


----------



## SE9

The whole stadium will certainly do so, and the stadium will be decorated in French colours.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

It already is


----------



## SE9

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553










Piling under way at The Atlas, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Atlas site prep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Save reveals alternative to Hall McKnight's Strand scheme*
Building Design
20 November 2015










> *Counter proposal for King’s College London drawn up by Burrell Foley Fischer*
> 
> Save and Burrell Foley Fischer have released counter-proposals for King’s College’s Strand campus after a high-profile campaign sank a consented scheme by Hall McKnight earlier this summer.
> 
> The speculative plan restores a terrace of dilapidated historic buildings whose proposed demolition triggered a public outcry, ministerial intervention and a U-turn by Historic England earlier this year.
> 
> Instead it places the four buildings “at the centre of a fantastic new piece of public realm”, the so-called King’s Pavement which will see that section of the Strand pedestrianised, rescuing James Gibbs’ grade I-listed St Mary-le-Strand from exile on a traffic island.
> 
> The proposal has been sent to King’s principal Edward Byrne and Jamie Ritblat, chair of its estates strategy committee as well as chief executive of property firm Delancey.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39

The Novotel Canary Wharf topped-out yesterday, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Cladding progress at Dollar Bay, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed from Greenwich, photo by Core Rising:


Baltimore Tower U/C by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/


Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44

Providence Tower viewed from the Royal Victoria Dock Bridge, photos by Core Rising:


Royal Docks Skyline view by corerising, on Flickr


Royal Docks Skyline view by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling ongoing at the Newfoundland site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Heavy machinery at the City Pride site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Progress at the Manhattan Loft Gardens, photos by Core Rising:


Manhattan Loft Gardens by corerising, on Flickr


Manhattan Loft Gardens by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon Development

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 990

Retail space: 2,100m²










Piling and groundworks ongoing at the Upper Riverside site, photo by Core Rising:


Upper Riverside Prep by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## stop that

Great watching all these towers rising at canary wharf, it really will look great in a couple of years


----------



## SE9

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Lower Riverside, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon Developments

Architect: Various










Progress at the Lower Riverside section of the Greenwich Peninsula masterplan, photos by Core Rising:


City Peninsula by corerising, on Flickr


Lower Riverside by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

Dollar bay cladding looks amazing. Canary wharf really is changing. More adventurous and moving away from the traditional finishes used. You can't argue with the figures and heights of the buildings too. It would be so nice though to see something massive proposed here although we know the reasons why it can't but at some point it surely have to change. I have no doubt if there wasn't restrictions there already would've been.


----------



## SE9

*Silvertown London* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637869

Official website: http://www.silvertownlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Silvertown Quays, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: The Silvertown Partnership

Architect: Fletcher Priest

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.5bn)

Homes: 2,500

Retail space: 278,700m²

Commercial space: 185,800m²










The Millennium Mills building in November 2014 and November 2015, as it undergoes redevelopment. Photos by SE9 and Core Rising:


Silvertown Quays, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Millennium Mills by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Road, London E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca Architects

Height: 103m

Floors: 33










The Stratford Central site, photo by Core Rising:


Stratford Central by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9, what are the largest ongoing projects in term of public spaces / public space regeneration besides those at Kings Cross?

Old Street is on hold isn't it?


----------



## SE9

The redevelopment of the Old Street roundabout will commence early next year.

Like King's Cross, several of the other large regeneration schemes (Greenwich Peninsula, Elephant & Castle etc) include a transformation of the public realm.


----------



## stop that

When I first saw the huge scale of the greenwich development it seemed a bit too ambitious to actually happen in full, but they're really doing it. So many towers going up there now, it really will look like the model. 
The hong Kong developer, knight dragon, certainly don't waste time or dither like the old owners did for so many years.

With this being right next to canary wharf/woodwharf/docklands, that whole area is gunna be an ocean of towers, the first large scale skyline in europe.

That model is also missing lots of towers for canary wharf/docklands,


----------



## Mr Cladding

stop that said:


> When I first saw the huge scale of the greenwich development it seemed a bit too ambitious to actually happen in full, but they're really doing it. So many towers going up there now, it really will look like the model.
> The hong Kong developer, knight dragon, certainly don't waste time or dither like the old owners did for so many years.
> 
> With this being right next to canary wharf/woodwharf/docklands, that whole area is gunna be an ocean of towers, the first large scale skyline in europe.
> 
> That model is also missing lots of towers for canary wharf/docklands,


There lies the problem , there is no reason for a developer to produce a model which includes other developments by Knight Dragons competitors. Unless the GLA stepped in and produced models showing all the developments which developers then pay a small fee to use on thier publications and planning documents.


----------



## GB1

Is the cladding used on circus west in battersea, the same as the one used on the dollar bay tower ?.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Plot S5* | Stratford E20 

London forum thread: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/

Official website: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721&page=3/

Project facts


Address: The International Quarter , Westfield Avenue , Stratford , E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Floors: 10

Office floorspace: 260,000 sq ft 

Occupier: Transport For London 










Construction update courtesy of Core Rising 

Stratford International Quarter by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/

Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330










Both towers at Glasshouse Gardens have topped out 



> Its’s been a year of milestones on-site and we were delighted to celebrate yet another on Wednesday, when we welcomed Sir Robin Wales, Mayor of Newham to join Ian Crockford, Project Director Lend Lease and David Joy, Chief Executive of LCR to mark the ‘topping out’ of Glasshouse Gardens. The event was described by Ian Crockford as ‘an exciting, important stage in the delivery of these superb new homes, which play a pivotal role in helping create London’s newest and most vibrant business and residential district, The International Quarter, and we couldn’t be prouder to have reached this stage’.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating the ‘topping out’ ceremony: photo from left to right: Misan Akporiaye, Development Manager, Lend Lease, David Joy, Chief Executive, LCR, Sir Robin Wales, Mayor of Newham, Chris Howcroft, Operations Director, Lend Lease.
> 
> ‘Topping out’ means that both our residential towers have reached the highest point of their structural works during construction which started in summer 2014 including the West Tower, which now stands at an impressive 30 storeys.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dexion House* | Wembley Park HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128856527#post128856527

Official website: http://www.hta.co.uk/projects/dexion-house-wembley/

Project facts


Address: Dexion House, 2-4 Empire Way, Wembley, HA9 0EF

London borough: Brent

Developer: Peaceridge Limited

Architect: John McAslan + Partners

Floors: 17 and 8

Student units: 802



















Dexion House is nearing completion


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Construction continues at Dollar Bay , photo by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14

Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Site prep underway at City Pride , photo by Chest


----------



## hugh

SE9, Mr Cladding, many thanks for the great updates.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Citizen M Shoreditch* | Shoreditch EC2A

London forum thread:[url]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128033267[/URL]

Official website: http://www.ellis-miller.com/work/citizenm_shoreditch

Project facts


Address: St John Street , Shoreditch , EC2A

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Citizen M Hotels 

Architect: Ellis Miller 

Floors: 9

Rooms: 211










Construction update courtesy of gorzowlkp


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 67m

Floors: 17










Photo update courtesy of Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Stage * | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://uk.perkinswill.com/work/the-stage-shoreditch.html

Project facts


Address: 

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Drew

Height: 115m

Floors: 38










Demolition of previous buildings nearing completion , photo update by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Goodman's Fields* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499272

Official website: http://www.goodmansfields.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Goodman's Fields, Leman Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Homes: 824










Photo update courtesy of Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Balfron Tower Refurbishment* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1853564

Official website: TBA

Project facts


Address: Balfron Tower , St Leonards Road , E14 , Poplar 

London borough: Tower Hamlets 

Developer: United House Developments

Architect: Londonewcastle

Height: 84m 

Floors: 27 










The proposed scheme is on tonight's agenda at Tower Hamlets planning meeting , with an recommendation to approve.


----------



## rjee

eugh, Citizen M looks rather blunt... I hope it's just the render that doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Square * | Vauxhall SW8 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700634&page=3

Official website: http://www.clsholdings.com/cls/ar2012/report_of_the_directors/vauxhall_square.html/

Project facts


London borough: Lambeth

Developer: CLS Holdings 

Architect: Allies & Morrison 

Height: 168 | 168 | 87 | 69m

Floors: 49 | 49 | 26 | 21 

Homes: 520 

Office Space: 22,732m²










A planning application was recently submitted to Lambeth council with a number of modifications to the approved scheme , works are scheduled to commence in early 2016.


----------



## Black Cat

RoosterCg said:


> I hope you're right but there seems to be a special kind of planning/construction hell reserved for trying to get anything built in London over 250m.


Any skyscraper proposal 150m+ gets the planning/construction hell treatment anywhere in the UK.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

> Danish firm Bystrup has been selected to design a new pedestrian and cycle bridge across the River Thames in west London – the same day another crossing was unveiled for the other side of the city.
> 
> The Bystrup-led team, which also includes London architecture studio Robin Snell & Partners, has been recommended as the winner of the Nine Elms to Pimlico Bridge competition, ahead of architects including Amanda Levete and Hopkins.
> 
> Featuring a slender structure and spiralling ramps at both ends, the proposal is described by the design team as a "minimal, seamless crossing" with single spire masts and an "elegant" winding deck.





























http://www.dezeen.com/2015/11/25/by...o-pimlico-bridge-contest-river-thames-london/


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

incidentally, here is the rotherhithe to canary wharf bridge currently being discussed. 

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...new-thames-bridge-proposal-thats-a-no-brainer



> You wait years for a new bridge across the Thames then three come along at once. Joining the controversial garden bridge and a plan for a crossing between Nine Elms and Pimlico, both of which have fierce opponents, comes a proposal unveiled today for a new pedestrian and cycle bridge between Rotherhithe and the Isle of Dogs in east London that hasn’t aroused a single objection – yet.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The spiral ramp bridge is just beautiful :cheers:


----------



## SE9

It was my favourite of the four shortlisted.


----------



## essjaybee

Heathrow Airport has released some new images of the proposed developments around the Central Terminal Area, the new third runway, and improvements to the M25. No mention of upgrading the M4 Spur junction from the M4 with free flowing links, which seems an oversight.

Key information from their press release:


Two main passenger terminals and transport hubs – Heathrow West (Terminals 5 and 6) and Heathrow East (an extended Terminal 2) – connected by an underground passenger transit and baggage system. Minimum connection times between terminals falling from 75 to 60 minutes.
Overhauled cargo facilities with improved and increased capacity. Our plans include climate-controlled cargo environments, improved transit facilities and dedicated freight access points including a potential cargo railhead.
Land set aside for commercial developments such as offices and hotels. It will provide more than enough space to replace commercial premises lost to the third runway
A three-runway Heathrow will provide up to 740,000 flights a year. That’s enough for Heathrow to compete on an equal footing with Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam. It also provides sufficient hub-airport capacity until at least 2040


















































































http://your.heathrow.com/takingbritainfurther/heathrow-releases-new-third-runway-images/


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Balfron Tower Refurbishment* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1853564

Official website: TBA

Project facts


Address: Balfron Tower , St Leonards Road , E14 , Poplar 

London borough: Tower Hamlets 

Developer: United House Developments

Architect: Londonewcastle

Height: 84m 

Floors: 27 











Although this scheme should of been decided last night , a decision has been deferred to the next meeting on Wednesday 16th December 2015.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*51 College Road* | Harrow-on-the-hill HA1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812680

Official website: https://www.hydenewhomes.co.uk/developments/shared-ownership-at-51-college-road-harrow

Project facts


Address: 51 College Road , Harrow-on-the-hill , HA1 1AA

London borough: Harrow

Developer: The Hyde Group 

Architect: Skidmore Owings Merrill (SOM)

Height: 134 | 123 | 106m

Floors: 19 | 16 | 10 

Homes: 318 










Scheme has been approved by the London borough of Harrow


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 67m

Floors: 17










Cladding arriving at Principal Place , photo by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Paddington Triangle* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844812

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/pr...urban-realm/property developments/paddington/

Project facts


Address: Triangle Site adjacent to Paddington Station, Bishop’s Bridge Road, Paddington , W2

London borough: City of Westminster 

Applicant: Crossrail Ltd

Architect: Grimshaw 

Floors: 15 

Office floorspace: 350,000 sq ft










Scheme has been approved , construction will commence in early 2016.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Site prep continues at One Nine Elms


----------



## JamieUK

This article made me face palm
Heathrow protest blockades tunnel leading to airport causing travel chaos
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/greenpolitics/planning/12017972/Heathrow-protesters-blockade-tunnel-leading-to-airport.html


----------



## SE9

That article and the Balfron Tower post did it for me


----------



## SE9

*The Wharves Deptford* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828646

Official website: http://www.thewharvesdeptford.com/


Project facts


Address: Land bounded by Oxestalls Road, Grove Street, Dragoon Road and Evelyn Street, London SE8

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Hawkins\Brown | HOK

Homes: 1,132

Plans for The Wharves Deptford have been approved by Lewisham Council:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Construction ongoing at the Principal Place and Tower site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Estate* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800102

Official website: http://whitechapel-estate.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Varden Street and Ashfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Londonewcastle

Architect: PLP Architecture | Adjaye Associates

Homes: 470

Plans for The Whitechapel Estate have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Today at the Scalpel site, viewed from the neighbouring Lloyds Building:


----------



## Quicksilver

JamieUK said:


> This article made me face palm
> Heathrow protest blockades tunnel leading to airport causing travel chaos
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/greenpolitics/planning/12017972/Heathrow-protesters-blockade-tunnel-leading-to-airport.html


These people should be banned from boarding any flight in the future. Imaging their faces when they are escorted out of the plane next time they are trying to fly to Spain on holiday.


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Earlier at the City Pride site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay viewed from the Manchester Road Bridge, photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Home Overlooking Buckingham Palace Sells for $30 Million*
> 
> *A London apartment that will overlook Buckingham Palace was bought for 20 million pounds ($30 million) before construction of the building has started, the project’s developer said.*
> 
> Northacre Plc, the luxury-apartment developer 70 percent owned by Abu Dhabi Financial Group LLC, has sold 29 of the 72 luxury residences at No. 1 Palace St. in six months, Chief Executive Officer Niccolo Barattieri di San Pietro said in a conference on Wednesday. He didn’t identify the buyers.
> 
> “We haven’t done any marketing, it’s been word of mouth,” the CEO said. The buyers are from the Middle East, Africa, Russia and the U.S., including some from Silicon Valley, he said. “It’s a mixture of old and new money.”
> 
> London most expensive homes and apartments fell 11.5 percent in the third quarter from a year earlier as an increased transaction tax damps demand.
> 
> *In addition to the Palace Street project, the Abu Dhabi investor plans to build 300 to 350 apartments at the former headquarters of New Scotland Yard in the Victoria district.*
> 
> The Palace Street apartments near Queen Elizabeth II’s London residence fetched 2,950 pounds to 5,000 pounds a square foot, the Northacre CEO said.
> 
> “The actual craftsmanship and standards are uniform across the whole building,” he said. But a residence that “has 12 windows overlooking the gardens of Buckingham Palace with 4.5-meter ceilings? You have to pay a premium for that.”
> 
> Abu Dhabi Financial Group bought the site in 2013 in a 310 million-pound financing deal. Northacre is demolishing an existing property to make way for an apartment building set to be completed in early 2018.
> 
> The Middle East investor acquired New Scotland Yard, the headquarters of London’s Metropolitan Police since 1967, for 370 million pounds in 2014. Northacre is waiting for its plans to be approved, Barattieri di San Pietro said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ooking-buckingham-palace-sells-for-30-million


----------



## Fro7en

The Scalpel looks amazing.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Northern Line Extension*

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648864&page=29

Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/northern-line-extension/

Project facts


London boroughs: Lambeth and Wandsworth

New stations: Nine Elms and Battersea Power Station 

Length: 3.2km

Cost: £1bn 

Year of Completion: 2020










Construction at Battersea Power Station (the terminus of the Northern Line extension)


----------



## Birmingham

Just did a small compilation of towers across the city.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Birmingham said:


> Just did a small compilation of towers across the city.


Great comparison Birmingham :cheers:

Slight pedants note hno:

Quay house was rejected


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

it'll be back.


----------



## capslock

Birmingham said:


> Just did a small compilation of towers across the city.


Nice job

Undershaft shouldn't be there though. There may be a tower on that site, but not that one.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

TedToToe said:


> ^^^ What does UEFA Category 4 mean?


Stadiums are ranked on various criteria, like capacity, facilities, general transport links.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_stadium_categories

Examples of Cat 4:

Wembley
Old Trafford
Emirates


----------



## SE9

blvd93 said:


> Surely it should be the opposite way round.
> 
> And no, the capacity will be fine. It'll be larger than Eastlands was when Manchester City moved in, and they struggled to fill it for years. West Ham are at a similar level now as City were then - established in mid table and looking to use the new stadium to give some momentum to move upwards.


I think West Ham will sell out that 54,000 from the start. As a football stadium, the jury's out, but its location/links are second to none.


----------



## SE9

SomeKindOfBug said:


> Stadiums are ranked on various criteria, like capacity, facilities, general transport links.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_stadium_categories
> 
> Examples of Cat 4:
> 
> Wembley
> Old Trafford
> Emirates


By the end of this new stadium wave, London alone may have five.


----------



## SE9

*ROC London 2015 - Olympic Stadium Timelapse *
November 2015


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate and Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










Demolition progress at the 22 Bishopsgate site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Progress at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2

Ward: St James's

Developer: Stanhope

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Height: 101m

Floors: 24










Floorplate installation ongoing at One Angel Court, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay cladding progress, photos by chest:


----------



## Core Rising

SE9 said:


> By the end of this new stadium wave, London alone may have five.


And that's not even including Twickenham, which would also qualify (_I think_) if it were ever used for football.


----------



## Core Rising

*Notable current and future London stadiums and arenas over 10,000 capacity*

*Wembley Stadium* - Home of the England national football team

Multi-purpose stadium

Opened 2007

Capacity: 

90000 Association football, rugby league, rugby union
105000 Concerts, both seated and standing
72000 Athletics
86000 American Football



















*Twickenham Stadium* - Home of the England rugby union team

Multi-purpose stadium

Opened 1909

Capacity: 

82500 Rugby Union

Also used for concerts and American football (from 2016)



















*New Tottenham Hotspur FC Stadium* - Home of Tottenham Hotspur FC

Football stadium

Opening 2018

Capacity:

C. 61000 Association football and American football



















*New Chelsea FC Stadium* - Home of Chelsea FC

Football stadium

Opening C. 2020

Capacity:

C. 61000 Association football



















*Emirates Stadium* - Home of Arsenal FC

Football stadium

Opened 2006

Capacity:

60260 Association football

72000 Concerts



















*Olympic Stadium* - Home of West Ham FC

Multi-purpose stadium

Re-opening 2016

Capacity:

54000 Association football, rugby league, rugby union

60000 Athletics, Cricket

80000 Concerts



















*Lord's Cricket Ground* - Home of Middlesex County Cricket Club

Cricket Stadium

Opened 1814

Capacity:

28000 Cricket current

30000 Cricket C. 2017

34000 Cricket C. 2021



















*The Oval *- Home of Surrey County Cricket Club

Cricket Stadium

Opened 1845

Capacity:

25000 Cricket C. 2017



















*The O2 Arena* - The world's busiest music arena since 2008

Multi-purpose indoor arena

Opened 2007

Capacity:

20000 Concerts, Basketball, Tennis, Boxing ect.



















*Centre Court* - Main Court at Wimbledon

Tennis Stadium

Opened 1922

Capacity

15000 Tennis



















*Wembley Arena* - Originally the aquatics stadium for the 1934 Empire Games

Multi-purpose indoor arena

Opened 1934

Capacity:

12500 Concerts, various indoor sports



















*No. 1 Court* - Second Court at Wimbledon

Tennis Stadium

Opened 1997

Capacity:

11432 Tennis



















*Other stadiums over 10000 capacity*

The Valley, home of Charlton Athletic FC. Football Stadium: 27111 capacity

Selhurst Park, home of Crystal Palace FC. Football Stadium: 26255 capacity

Craven Cottage, home of Fulham FC. Football Stadium: 25700 capacity

The Den, home of Millwall FC. Football Stadium: 20146 capacity

Loftas Road, Home of Queens Park Rangers FC. Football Stadium: 19200 capacity

Crystal Palace National Sports Centre. Multipurpose Stadium: 16000 capacity

Twickenham Stoop, home of Harlequins rugby club. Rugby Stadium: 14800 capacity

Griffin Park, home of Brentford FC. Football Stadium: 12300 capacity

Allianz Park, home of Saracens rugby club. Rubgy Stadium: 10000 capacity


----------



## Core Rising

I make the total future capacity of all stadiums listed to be c. 698000. No idea if that means anything to anyone, but it would be a useful metric if anyone wanted to compare stadium capacity with other cities.

The methodology: The stadium's main intended purpose is taken as being the stadium's actual capacity where the stadium is used for multiple sports/events. I.e. Wembley's capacity is taken as being 90000, as it's main function is to be a football stadium. Likewise, the Olympic stadium is taken as being 54000, as it will mainly be used as a football stadium, with athletics being the secondary use.


----------



## Londonese

^^What happened to those high-rise towers planned next to the Oval?


----------



## inno4321

Beautiful London project n creative building design Deserved world capital :applause:


----------



## Metroid33slayer

It is not just the stadiums but the actual history. London is the spiritual home of four global sports, football, rugby, cricket, tennis and London also hosts the pdc darts world championships.


----------



## SE9

Nice rundown, I'll attempt to do the same (including pipeline projects) and see what amount I come up with. Dizzying amount!


----------



## SE9

*citizenM Shoreditch* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128033267

Official website: http://www.ellis-miller.com/work/citizenm_shoreditch

Project facts


Address: St John Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: citizenM Hotels 

Architect: Ellis Miller 

Floors: 9

Rooms: 211










Progress at the citizenM hotel, photo by chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

*The Beacon - Will Alsop*

Planning application submitted for a 15 story tower in Lambeth by Will Alsop





































It would replace this building, completed in 2008









http://www.estatesgazette.com/blogs.../7-year-old-flats-demolished-15-storey-tower/


----------



## cameronrex

^^ What is it? Not a fan at first look.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Residential


----------



## the spliff fairy

Core Rising said:


> I make the total future capacity of all stadiums listed to be c. 698000. No idea if that means anything to anyone, but it would be a useful metric if anyone wanted to compare stadium capacity with other cities.
> 
> The methodology: The stadium's main intended purpose is taken as being the stadium's actual capacity where the stadium is used for multiple sports/events. I.e. Wembley's capacity is taken as being 90000, as it's main function is to be a football stadium. Likewise, the Olympic stadium is taken as being 54000, as it will mainly be used as a football stadium, with athletics being the secondary use.


We did this a couple of years back with only completed buildings - basically if you include the horse racing stadia like Ascot, London comes out top with about a million capacity.


----------



## the spliff fairy

The list of built stadia and arenas over 1,000, within the contiguous city:

This is an old list so feel free to make amendments:

Wembley Football 90,000
Twickenham Rugby 82,000
Ascot Horse Racing Stadium 80,000
Emirates Football Stadium 60,000
Olympic Stadium 60,000
New Stamford Bridge Football 42,000
White Hart Lane Football, 36,000
Boleyn Ground Football 35,000
All England Lawn Tennis 30,500
Lords Cricket Ground 28,000
The Valley Football, 27,000
Selhurst Park Football, 26,500
O2 Centre Mixed Use, 26,000
Craven Cottage 25,700
Brit Oval Cricket Ground 24,500
Kempton Park 23,000
The New Den , 20,146
Excel Stage 2 20,000 
Vicarage Road 20,000
Loftus Road	19,148	
Olympic Aquatic Centre 17,500
Crystal Palace Athletics Stadium	15,500
Wimbledon Tennis Centre Court 15,000
Twickenham, Stoop 14,826	
Matchroom Stadium 13,842 
Griffin Park	12,763
Wembley Arena 12,500	
Stoop Memorial Ground	12,500	
Croydon Gateway Arena 12,500	
Wimbledon Tennis Number 1 Court	11,432
Epsom Downs Racecourse 11,000
Allianz Park 10,000
Brisbane Rd 9,271	
Sandown Park 8,200
Copper Box Arena 7,000
Kingsmeadow	6,299	
Olympic Velodrome 6,000
Wimbledon Greyhound 6,000
Glyn Hopkin Stadium	6,000	
Old Deer Park	5,850	
Underhill	5,500
Romford Track 4,300
Wimbledon Tennis No. 2 Court 4,000
Park View Road 4,000
C.P. National Sports Centre	3,500	
New River Stadium	2,000	
Metrogas Sportsground 2,000
Alexandra Palace	1,250 
Crayford 1,200
Ladywell Arena 1000
Pheonix Sports ground 1000
Greencourt sports club 1000
Tudo Sports Footscray 1000
Wickham Park 1000
Sevenacre Sportsground 1000


Total (I think) around 1,027,227.


Is this still about?


Olympic Basketball Arena 12,000


With the two new stadia and increase at Lords/ Oval it would come to 1,155,727


----------



## SE9

The Basketball Arena is in Rio, should be seeing it in action next summer!


----------



## SE9

As a south Londoner I'm not familiar with the Croydon Arena, unless it was demolished since the list was made. 

There's a few that can be added, such as the ExCeL London, Allianz Park (Saracens) and Park View Road (Welling).


----------



## SE9

LapseLondon 2015
Triggertrap | 2015

145876468​


----------



## SE9

*Whiteleys Redevelopment* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871143

Official website: http://whiteleysdevelopment.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Whiteleys Centre, Queensway, London W2 

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Warrior Group | Meyer Bergman

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £1 billion ($1.5bn)

Total floorspace: 79,334m²

Plans for the £1 billion redevelopment of Whiteleys have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Stamford Bridge* | Fulham SW6

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079233

Official website: http://www.chelseafc.com/


Project facts


Address: Stamford Bridge Stadium, Fulham Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Chelsea Football Club

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Stadium capacity: 60,000

Cost: £600 million ($900m)

Plans for Chelsea's new home have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> As a south Londoner I'm not familiar with the Croydon Arena, unless it was demolished since the list was made.
> 
> There's a few that can be added, such as the ExCeL London, Allianz Park (Saracens) and Park View Road (Welling).


Thanks I'll edit them in


----------



## RoosterCg

SE9 said:


> *Stamford Bridge*



..still say it looks like something Albert Speer would have designed for 'World Capital Germania'.


----------



## JamieUK

That Stadium is just so beautiful. If built it could be IMO! the most beautiful stadium in the world (Sez it like Clarkson with extra 'punch' in the word, world).


----------



## SE9

*Pure Aldgate* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634624

Official website: http://purestudentliving.com/our-properties/aldgate


Project facts


Address: 60 Commercial Road, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Carlyle Group

Architect: Buckley Gray Yeoman

Floors: 19

Student units: 417

Student accommodation scheme recently completed in Aldgate:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39










Site prep at The Atlas Building


----------



## ThatOneGuy

All the projects on this page are fantastic. Especially that stadium...wow


----------



## SE9

*Huntingdon Industrial Estate redevelopment* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593032

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 2-10 Bethnal Green Road, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Londonewcastle

Architect: Robin Partington Architects

Floors: 14

Homes: 78

Plans for the redevelopment of the Huntingdon Industrial Estate have been approved by the planning inspectorate:


----------



## london lad

New tower for Broadgate to replace 2&3 Broadgate. To be submitted soon.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed from the Millwall Outer Dock, photo by chest:


----------



## Bligh

Even if you do not like Chelsea FC or potentially loathe them... that is one beautiful stadium


----------



## SE9

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/


Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM | Maccreanor Lavington | Duggan Morris | Gillespies | dRMM

Cost: £400 million ($600m)

Homes: 950










A groundbreaking ceremony for the Television Centre scheme took place today: Groundbreaking marks start of construction at Television Centre


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39

The Novotel Canary Wharf viewed from Rotherhithe, photos by chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

london lad said:


> New tower for Broadgate to replace 2&3 Broadgate. To be submitted soon.


This is the building it's replacing


















I like it more than the skyscraper, to be honest. It has that Rogers-y, industrial feel that suits London, whereas the replacement is just a glass box. Shame.


----------



## Mr Cladding

The city of London is now eating itself , the next generation of skyscrapers for the city are coming from low rises from the late 20th century. 

A more industrial looking skyscraper would of been fine , but not this.


----------



## onerob

I think that potential Broadgate tower looks pretty good.


----------



## SE9

Can't properly pass judgement on the scheme based on one low quality render.


----------



## SE9

At Tottenham Court Road station:


----------



## SE9

Video on the new Crossrail trains, unveiled recently:


----------



## SE9

*201-207 Shoreditch High Street* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1813375

Official website: http://201-207shoreditchhighst.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 201-207 Shoreditch High Street, London E1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: HG Europe | Folgate Estates

Architect: Gensler

Height: 107m

Floors: 30

Plans for 201-207 Shoreditch High Street have been approved tonight by Hackney Council:


----------



## SE9

*Art'otel Hoxton* | Hoxton EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996837

Official website: http://www.artotels.com/londonhoxton


Project facts


Address: 84-86 Great Eastern Street & 1-3 Rivington Street London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Reuben Brothers | Park Plaza Hotels

Architect: Squire & Partners

Height: 84m

Floors: 21

Plans for the Art'otel Hoxton have been approved tonight by Hackney Council:


----------



## london lad

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the building it's replacing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it more than the skyscraper, to be honest. It has that Rogers-y, industrial feel that suits London, whereas the replacement is just a glass box. Shame.


That's 1 Finsbury Avenue, which is listed. Recently approved plans will add a couple of stepped back floors so its not going anywhere.

The buildings being replaced are 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue

http://www.broadgate.co.uk/around


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I see. I thought they were all connected as one large building.


----------



## london lad

Yes it is a bit decepetive.

These towers were approved this year to go on the other side of the road .










This hotel one was approved the other month and is also within spitting distance.


----------



## SE9

*Mayor unveils plans to transform London with 13 new river crossings*
Evening Standard
3 December 2015










> *London could be transformed by a series of new river crossings, if bold new plans to transform travel in the capital are given the green light.*
> 
> Mayor of London Boris Johnson unveiled his vision for the future of the capital, with plans for 13 new tunnels and bridges, which would almost double the number of crossing available to pedestrians and cylists.
> 
> The plans would also see the total number of river crossings between Imperial Wharf and Dartford increased by more than a third.
> 
> The proposals were revealed in a new strategic plan, Connecting the Capital,which outlines how the proposed crossings, from Fulham in the west of the city to Dartford in the east end, will help to meet the needs of London’s rapidly growing population.
> 
> By 2030, 10 million people are expected to live in the capital.
> 
> Boris Johnson said: “Building a series of new bridges and tunnels across the Thames is essential for the future prosperity of our rapidly-growing city.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/


Project facts


Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Cost: £200 million ($300m)

Floors: 6



















Progress at the London Fruit & Wool Exchange site, photo by David Holt:


London December 1 2015 050 Fruit and Wool Exchange Demolition by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## rjee

SE9 said:


> *London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400
> 
> Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1
> 
> London borough: Tower Hamlets
> 
> Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar
> 
> Architect: Bennetts Associates
> 
> Cost: £200 million ($300m)
> 
> Floors: 6


these are the developments I need to see London being swarmed with


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice, from street level you can't even tell it's a facadectomy.


----------



## Mr Cladding

31 London Street , Public Consultation round 2

31LS Rear by Luke, on Flickr

31LS Proposal by Luke, on Flickr

31LS & Pread Street by Luke, on Flickr

31 LS Public Realm by Luke, on Flickr

31LS Design Evolution by Luke, on Flickr

31 NW Facing by Luke, on Flickr

31LS by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Core Rising

SE9 said:


> Can't properly pass judgement on the scheme based on one low quality render.


How about two low quality renders? 

2-3 Finsbury Avenue Square by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

Ah, I should have known it would be a slab.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mr Cladding said:


> 31 London Street , Public Consultation round 2


Truly game changer for the area.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Quicksilver said:


> Truly game changer for the area.


Given that it has been given a; height increase , reduction in office space and increase in the number of flats it indicates one of two things : 

City of Westminster will approve the scheme , which would represent a dramatic shift in their stance on tall buildings. 

The developer is really pushing thier luck , the office space should of been maintained in order to make the height of the building easier to sollow.


----------



## Birmingham

That's much bigger. WOW.

Where would this fit on the skyline though. 

London seems to be so vast, so many big towers spread all across the place.


----------



## JamieUK

First permanent tracks laid in the Crossrail tunnels


----------



## Mr Cladding

The various projects of Nine Elms










Left : US Embassy
Below : Embassy Gardens Phase 2
Above Left : Keybridge House , Demolition 
Above Center : Vauxhall Sky Gardens 
Above Right : Nine Elms Point 

As viewed from the near completed embassy gardens phase 1


----------



## Quicksilver

Mr Cladding said:


> Given that it has been given a; height increase , reduction in office space and increase in the number of flats it indicates one of two things :
> 
> City of Westminster will approve the scheme , which would represent a dramatic shift in their stance on tall buildings.
> 
> The developer is really pushing thier luck , the office space should of been maintained in order to make the height of the building easier to sollow.


If City of Westminster council are not idiots which I hope they are not, they should understand that this area is totally underdeveloped and to be honest comparing to other Railway terminals in London, Paddington station is stuck in time and need very drastic change urgently. This tower would offer all of this.


----------



## Mr Cladding

One Undershaft Public Consultation details


----------



## Mr Cladding

Quicksilver said:


> If City of Westminster council are not idiots which I hope they are not, they should understand that this area is totally underdeveloped and to be honest comparing to other Railway terminals in London, Paddington station is stuck in time and need very drastic change urgently. This tower would offer all of this.


The optimal location for highrises in Paddington is the immediate around Paddington Basin. However CoW squandered this opportunity and what has been built in its place , fails to interact with the canal. 31 London Street olny gets my approval because of the public realm improvements and capacity increaes to the Bakerloo line ticket hall. 

From what I can tell , CoW are likely to approve it as they are getting much needed improvements without any capital outlay.


----------



## SE9

Following the formal proposal for the new Stamford Bridge, here's a list of complete and planned stadia in London above 10,000 capacity. Where I've including planned stadia, I've excluded the stadia that they're set to replace.

The list of stadia, all within London, comes to a total capacity of *738,000*:



Wembley Stadium
London Borough of Brent

*90,000*


Wembley Stadium by David Williams, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


Twickenham Stadium
London Borough of Richmond upon Thames

*82,000*


Twickenham Stadium by Murky, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


White Hart Lane
London Borough of Haringey

*61,000*











___________________________________________________


Emirates Stadium
London Borough of Islington

*60,388*


Emirates Stadium by Jamie Long, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


Stamford Bridge
London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham

*60,000*











___________________________________________________


Olympic Stadium
London Borough of Newham

*54,000*


Nell'occhi del ciclone / In the eye of the storm (RWC at the Olympic stadium, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


New Queens Park
London Borough of Brent

*40,000*











___________________________________________________


Lord's
London Borough of Camden

*31,000*











___________________________________________________


Craven Cottage
London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham

*30,000*











___________________________________________________


The Valley
London Borough of Greenwich

*27,111*


The Valley by dom fellowes, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


Selhurst Park
London Borough of Croydon

*26,255*











___________________________________________________


The Oval
London Borough of Lambeth

*24,500*


Panorama Oval by nakzAZ, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


The Den
London Borough of Southwark

*20,146*


Millwall v Ipswich Town, The New Den, Championship, Saturday 17th January 2015 by Chris Day, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


The O2 Arena
London Borough of Greenwich

*20,000*


The Dome by Conor MacNeill, on Flickr


___________________________________________________



Brentford Community Stadium
London Borough of Hounslow

*20,000*











___________________________________________________


The National Sports Centre
London Borough of Bromley

*16,000*











___________________________________________________


Centre Court, Wimbledon
London Borough of Merton

*15,000*


Centre Court by Howard Lawrence B, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


Twickenham Stoop
London Borough of Richmond upon Thames

*14,800*


Fireworks by mike grice, on Flickr


___________________________________________________


Wembley Arena
London Borough of Brent

*12,500*


Wembley Arena by David Williams, on Flickr


___________________________________________________



No. 1 Court, Wimbledon
London Borough of Merton

*12,450*











___________________________________________________


Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium
London Borough of Merton

*11,000*











___________________________________________________


Allianz Park
London Borough of Barnet

*10,000*











___________________________________________________​


----------



## SE9

Selhurst Park (the home of Crystal Palace) appears to be next up for expansion plans: LONDON - Selhurst Park (26,309 -> 40,000)


----------



## SE9

*Sainsbury's Ilford* | Ilford IG1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871832

Official website: http://www.j-sainsbury.co.uk/ilford


Project facts


Address: 55 Roden Street, Ilford IG1

Developer: J Sainsbury plc

Architect: UNIT Architects

Homes: 683

Sainsbury's store: 4,745m²

Flexible retail space: 951m²

Plans for Sainsbury's Ilford have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/

Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Pilling and Demolition works at Television Center

Television Center by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lillie Square* | Fulham SW6 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805&page=15

Official website: "http://www.lilliesquare.com/

Project facts


Address: Lillie Road , SW6 , Fulham

London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham

Developer: Capital and Countries (Capco)

Architect: John McAslan & Partners and Farrells 

Floors: 18 - 6 Floors 

Residential Units: 1008 (200 will be replacement homes to those lost as a result of demolition of the nearby council homes)










Cladding at Lillie Square

Lillie Square by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> If City of Westminster council are not idiots which I hope they are not, they should understand that this area is totally underdeveloped and to be honest comparing to other Railway terminals in London, Paddington station is stuck in time and need very drastic change urgently. This tower would offer all of this.


I can't wait for towers rising in the West.


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> I can't wait for towers rising in the West.


There are already few towers above 100 m.


----------



## cardiff

On the good news for Paddington the station revamp is a great success, very beautiful building being revealed under the dirt (not that its wasn't before the revamp!). For me the prettiest and most impressive station in London on the inside. The experience of coming in and out of it though is very poor and extremely cramped for such a large station, was the hotel originally linked tot he station or was it always such an entrance blocker?

IMG_6288 by Rebecca Plotnick, on Flickr

IMG_6276 by Rebecca Plotnick, on Flickr

P1020503 by Sergey Vasilyev, on Flickr

Padington Station by Osrin, on Flickr

Paddington Station by Tim Keller, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> There are already few towers above 100 m.


The East is still winning isnt'it


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Singapore billionaires plan London skyscraper to match The Shard*
> 
> *Two Singapore-based billionaires have put forward proposals for a new skyscraper on the site of the existing Aviva Tower in the City of London that will match the height of Europe’s tallest building The Shard. *
> 
> Kuok Khoon Hong and Martua Sitorus, who founded the world’s largest palm oil processor Wilmar, put forward the proposals for a so-called scoping opinion to redevelop 1 Undershaft, also known as the Aviva Tower and St Helen’s.
> 
> The outline is for a 309.6m, 73-storey tower, on the site of current 118m tower next to The Gherkin and the Leadenhall Building. The plans include 130,000 sq.m. of office space and 2,200 sq.m. of retail, a restaurant and a public viewing platform.
> 
> The proposals were submitted to London authorities at the end of November with consultation open until December 18. If the development goes forward, the building would be the same height as The Shard – Europe’s tallest office tower.
> 
> Kuok and Sitorus bought the building in 2011 for £288m through a private holding company. The building was previously owned by British property tycoon Simon Halabi, from CBRE which was acting as a special servicer on the debt secured against it.


https://www.pie-mag.com/articles/11...es-plan-london-skyscraper-to-match-the-shard/


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> The East is still winning isnt'it


There are obvious historical prerequisites towards this.


----------



## london lad

First tentative look at London's 2nd tallest tower in todays Guardian.










In a departure from the frantic shapes of the last decade, this building is rectangular or nearly so, tapering almost imperceptibly as it rises. Its cladding is not generic glass and steel, but includes strips of white vitreous enamel overlaid with big bronze coloured X-shaped struts that stiffen the structure. These would give depth, substance and subtlety to the surfaces. Like other towers it promises the benefits of a viewing gallery and open space at ground level, but it goes beyond the exploitative restaurant terraces and retail zones that such places tend to become. At the bottom most of the building lifts off the ground, to create a generous wall-less hall that allows views between the churches of St Helen’s Bishopsgate and St Andrew Undershaft. Its architect, Eric Parry, has developed his skills with university buildings and museums rather than commercial projects. He doesn’t deal with ciphers and diagrams but with the experiences, physical and perceptual, that buildings generate.

At last, then, a WDAITRP. 1 Undershaft is still big, if at 900,000 sq ft smaller than 22 Bishopsgate. A decade or two ago, it might have been inconceivable. But the scale of London is changing, as it has before, which is not in itself a bad thing. The question is how the shift is handled – whether it must always mean towers and, when it does, how they are designed. If every projected tall building showed Parry’s intelligence, the city would be in a much better state now.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

These open-air lobbies could become something of a London icon, if they keep building them. Similar to the red phone boxes or black cabs.


----------



## Kopacz

SE9 said:


>


Welcome to the world where colors don't exist 
The tower is really nice, but someone seriously messed up the colors and lighting.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Kopacz said:


> Welcome to the world where colors don't exist


So, Britain? :lol:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Stravinsky said:


> I can't wait for towers rising in the West.


It's happening, it just doesn't get the coverage on here that the east does.


Lots Road u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wish it had black cladding. Then I wouldn't be so disappointed they will get rid of the Aviva Tower. Too much reflective blue glass.


----------



## SE9

The external window shades will give the tower a more 'white' look, together with the rust-coloured cross bracing.


----------



## Core Rising

Another render of One Undershaft.

1 Undershaft by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Black Cat said:


> Perhaps there could be a high-level skybridge type link between the viewing areas and restaurants proposed for the tops of 1 Undershaft and 22 Bishopsgate, otherwise no-one will get satisfactory 360 degree panoramic views from the roofs of either building.


Following this new wave of skyscrapers with viewing galleries, I wonder which will be end up being considered the best for its view.


----------



## SE9

*1 Undershaft* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791935

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Undershaft, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: Aroland Holdings

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Height: 295m

Floors: 73










Photo's from chest's visit to the public consultation today:


----------



## rjee

does anyone know if there are plans to demolish that horrendous hospital building next to the Shard any time soon? it's sheer rubbish, so sad..


----------



## Black Cat

rjee said:


> does anyone know if there are plans to demolish that horrendous hospital building next to the Shard any time soon? it's sheer rubbish, so sad..


Like it or not, "that horrendous hospital building" is part of London's health care system, and has just been reclad. As such its reasonable to say that there will likely be no serious plans to replace it for at least several decades.


----------



## rjee

Black Cat said:


> Like it or not, "that horrendous hospital building" is part of London's health care system, and has just been reclad. As such its reasonable to say that there will likely be no serious plans to replace it for at least several decades.


reclad?? really? are there any photos?


----------



## streetscapeer

1 Undershaft and 22 Bishopgate are just what the City skyline needs. They will bring much needed heft and centrality to the skyline, which the recent spate of towers haven't brought (although most of them are nice in their own right). These two towers very much complement each other and make the whole skyline cohesive. Later in the future another tower taller than these two can then be built with more of a pinnacle and perhaps less blocky to culminate the skyline even more, but as it stands the skyline will be much more balanced, symmetric, and interesting with these two.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

rjee said:


> reclad?? really? are there any photos?


there's a whole thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513615

and yes, before you say anything, it was disastrous :lol:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars viewed from Blackfriars Bridge, photo by lumberjack:


DSC00067 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

I appreciate One Undershaft. It's like a mini Hancock Tower for London. Just two spires missing (and I actually think it'd improve the design even more, a lot).

Its harmonious lines and proportions are taking away some of the nervous stress other attention-calling designs in the City area cause, like Scalpel and WalkieTalkie. Geometrically calm.


----------



## djm160190

I love One Undershaft, I think it really looks great and pulls the whole cluster together. Would like to see some renders from the South Bank/Waterloo Bridge though.


----------



## TamaSuperstar

It'd be great to see with two antennae on top. 

London's modern John Hancock.


----------



## Core Rising

djm160190 said:


> I love One Undershaft, I think it really looks great and pulls the whole cluster together. Would like to see some renders from the South Bank/Waterloo Bridge though.












Also a bonus mock-up of what the tower would look like from Canary Wharf. (photoshoped in)



Zin5ki said:


> A humble attempt:


----------



## stop that

That view will be so different in a few years with all the towers uc/prep/approved


----------



## Bligh

This is really going full steam ahead! 

I think maybe a World Trader Center-ish Spire might look okay on this. But I like it just how it is! Lovely design and brings The City together well.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> This is really going full steam ahead!
> 
> I think maybe a World Trader Center-ish Spire might look okay on this. But I like it just how it is! Lovely design and brings The City together well.


Is there a tower you don't like ? :lol:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html

Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Topping out ceremony at the New London Embassy 

New US Embassy Topping Out Ceremony by U.S. Embassy London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748

Official website: http://keybridgelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Mount Anvil and Fabrica

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125 | 74m 

Floors: 35 | 21 










Keybridge model adjacent to the marketing suite


----------



## SE9

*1 Mitre Square* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541996

Official website: http://www.mitresquareec3.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Mitre Square, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: Helical Bar

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Height: 80m

Floors: 19










Demolition progress at the 60-70 St Mary Axe site, photo by chest:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Cladding Installation , photo by Stevekeirestu








[/url]
Skygardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham , Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Capital and Counties Properties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demolition of Earls Court 2 exhibition hall , is nearing completion. A completion date set fr August 2016.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula* | SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










Construction progress at Greenwich Peninsula , as viewed from the Emirates Cable Car.


----------



## Ni3lS

SE9 said:


> They've certainly been swift.


Has it topped out yet?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Cladding Progress on Merano Residences , Photo by opayek

P1080266 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 and 24

Homes: 253










Construction Update by opayek

P1080269 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/

Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










South Bank Tower nearing completion , photos by Stevekeirestu


South Bank Tower near completion by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Bank Tower u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project

Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($325m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Cladding installation progression at Tate Modern Extension , photos by Stevekeirestu


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tate Modern extension u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

Looks like there is going to be another 6 month delay on the Heathrow runway...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction update courtesy of stevekeirestu


Demolition and construction on Blackfriars Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

JamieUK said:


> Looks like there is going to be another 6 month delay on the Heathrow runway...


Given that the conservative candidate for London Mayoralty is anti-heathrow expansion , it comes as no surprise.

I am for greater competition , it is actually deliverable and lower capital cost to the tax payer. It's Gatwick for me.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Billionaire Wins Approval for London Mayfair Mansion*
> 
> *Billionaire John Caudwell, the founder of mobile-phone retailer Phones4U Ltd., won approval to build a mansion in London’s affluent Mayfair district that’s more than 15 times the size of the average new U.K. home.*
> 
> It’s part of a wider project of 29 houses and apartments given the go ahead by borough members late Tuesday, according to the Westminster Property Association, a lobby group for landlords. Caudwell can now develop the 1,329-square meter (14,300-square foot) home, more than half of which will be underground, at a parking lot site on South Audley Street.
> 
> Homes in Mayfair sell for about 2,750 pounds ($4,136) a square foot, according to broker Jones Lang LaSalle Inc. Values in the district rose 2.9 percent in the year through November, outperforming Knightsbridge and Belgravia, according to Knight Frank LLP, another broker.
> 
> Caudwell, who sold Phones4U for 1.46 billion pounds in 2006, plans to include a swimming pool, a gym, a business center and a cinema in the wider project, according to a filing to the borough.
> 
> The average new U.K. home measures about 85 square meters, according to the Royal Institute of British Architects.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...well-wins-approval-for-london-mayfair-mansion


----------



## SE9

Ni3lS said:


> Has it topped out yet?


Yes, it topped out in November.


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> Looks like there is going to be another 6 month delay on the Heathrow runway...


Farcical.

The sooner they get a move on with Heathrow, the better.


----------



## Black Cat

Agreed, though the costs of expanding Heathrow seem to be going through the roof. 

The refusal by the govt to permit Gatwick to expand to two runways for the last 20 years is equally farcical if not more so. This is a much more economic solution. If Heathrow and Gatwick were connected by a dedicated high speed link they could function as a single hub as far as travellers are concerned. Gatwick with its two terminals would become an appendage to Heathrow, and there is more room for expansion at Gatwick in the future whereas Heathrow with a third runway seems to be maxed out for ever. 

Surely it must be far more economic and pragmatic to build such a rail link and add a runway at Gatwick than to embark on other options to address London's airport capacity issues.


----------



## Ni3lS

SE9 said:


> Yes, it topped out in November.


Cool, I'll make sure to change the status of the project in the highrises section.


----------



## SE9

Black Cat said:


> Agreed, though the costs of expanding Heathrow seem to be going through the roof.
> 
> The refusal by the govt to permit Gatwick to expand to two runways for the last 20 years is equally farcical if not more so. This is a much more economic solution. If Heathrow and Gatwick were connected by a dedicated high speed link they could function as a single hub as far as travellers are concerned. Gatwick with its two terminals would become an appendage to Heathrow, and there is more room for expansion at Gatwick in the future whereas Heathrow with a third runway seems to be maxed out for ever.
> 
> Surely it must be far more economic and pragmatic to build such a rail link and add a runway at Gatwick than to embark on other options to address London's airport capacity issues.


Personally, I'm highly sceptical of that vision. Heathrow and Gatwick, despite being liked by high speed rail, still wouldn't function like one airport. 

It's Heathrow that has the critical capacity issues and would give us the biggest economic benefit from having an additional runway. As city airport systems operate, it makes no sense to attempt to spread traffic around other airports, as that's not how hubs function. Heathrow is in competition with Amsterdam Schiphol (6 runways), Paris CdG (4 runways) and Frankfurt International (4 runways), and it's to those that we lose routes and traffic.


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> Personally, I'm highly sceptical of that vision. Heathrow and Gatwick, despite being liked by high speed rail, still wouldn't function like one airport.
> 
> It's Heathrow that has the critical capacity issues and would give us the biggest economic benefit from having an additional runway. As city airport systems operate, it makes no sense to attempt to spread traffic around other airports, as that's not how hubs function. Heathrow is in competition with Amsterdam Schiphol (6 runways), Paris CdG (4 runways) and Frankfurt International (4 runways), and it's to those that we lose routes and traffic.


Many other cities use the multi-airport solution too. 

New York (JFK , Newark and LaGuardia)
Tokyo (Haneda and Narita)
Shanghai (Hongqiao and Pudong)
Paris (Charles de Gaulle, Orly, Beauvais)
Moscow (Domodedovo and Sheremetyevo)
Frankfurt (Frankfurt and Hahn)

Furthermore Heathrow refuse to pay for the addational upgrades for the infrastructure needed for addational passenger numbers , they even refused to pay for Crossrail. Gatwick is served by rail much better than Heathrow currently is until the 2030s in order to mitigate the impacts of increased flights. The cost will have to be picked up by TFL , is not as if it's funding is being slashed is it ?

It's unlikely any site prep will commence until the early 2020s , given the scale of; relocation , demolition (around 700 homes and many listed buildings and business along the bath road) but also the planning that is needed. Gatwick needs to move a small industrial estate which is linked to the airport and supply side industries.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Many other cities use the multi-airport solution too.
> 
> New York (JFK , Newark and LaGuardia)
> Tokyo (Haneda and Narita)
> Shanghai (Hongqiao and Pudong)
> Paris (Charles de Gaulle, Orly, Beauvais)
> Moscow (Domodedovo and Sheremetyevo)
> Frankfurt (Frankfurt and Hahn)


Raising those cities as cases only bolsters the need to expand Heathrow.

Heathrow is London's hub airport. The secondary airports are not hubs, they have a heavier emphasis on niches like point-to-point package holiday operations or business. In a similar context, Charles de Gaulle (4 runways) and Frankfurt International (4 runways) are the hubs of Paris and Frankfurt respectively. 

As such, Heathrow is in competition for routes and traffic with Charles de Gaulle and Frankfurt International, not Luton, Stanstead, Orly or Hahn.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> You seem eager to throw that list of beneficiaries from an expanded Heathrow at any given opportunity , to readily for my liking. You wouldn't look as silly , if you showed balance and suggested people who will be negatively impacted by Heathrow expansion.


It's a good reality check for the detractors.

It's not just the aviation sector that's in favour of Heathrow expansion. The wider business and industry sectors, the trade unions, the majority of local residents and the majority of MP's are too.

That's without even mentioning the Airports Commission which spent years investigating and evaluating before coming to its conclusion.


----------



## Core Rising

Mr Cladding said:


> Core Rising accused me of clutching at straws but you sir are trying to draw comparions between London Heathrow and Hartsfield–Jackson Atlanta. The line between reality and parody has been crossed.


You are clutching at straws by only comparing the heavy rail offerings of Heathrow and Gatwick to prove that Gatwick's public transport is superior, whilst deliberately leaving out the tube and coach/bus offerings at Heathrow which beat Gatwick hands down. 

When all is said and done, Heathrow estimate that 40% of passengers arrive via public transport, whilst Gatwick estimate 44% of passengers arrive there via public transport. Gatwick have that self sourced 4% difference as one of the key benefits of their second runway offering over Heathrow's third. (Birmingham by comparison falls well short of both, only 23%). It's a mute point at the end of the day, as Heathrow already has better public transport provision, and serves more customers in absolute terms. - And in absolute terms, the benefits of Heathrow expansion are far greater than the expansion of Gatwick. That is why Heathrow is backed by the the aviation, business and trade organisations which SE9 listed.


----------



## AbidM

SE9 said:


> Expanding Birmingham wouldn't solve London's capacity crisis. In the manner that hubs operate, airlines don't just shift operations to a non-hub airport. Which is why Heathrow is at capacity whereas the rest (Stanstead, Gatwick, Luton etc) are not.
> 
> Ultimately, Birmingham Airport should evolve to suit the needs of Birmingham and the West Midlands and the London airports should evolve to suit the requirements of *London and the South East.*


Is London and the South East that popular with International Leisure and Business Travelers?

EDIT: I don't really know what expansion I want, I think the expansion for either of the airports is good and bad for multiple reasons. 

I live in Horley, Surrey so not to far from Gatwick (in fact a couple minutes by train and I'm there) I'll probably give my two penny's later.


----------



## Core Rising

AbidM said:


> Is London and the South East that popular with International Leisure and Business Travelers?


Just taking Heathrow's figures:

Percentage of business travelers in 2014: 30% (22.2 million)

Percentage of other leisure travelers in 2014: 70% (51.2 million)

Percentage of international passengers in 2014: 93% (68.1 million)

Now consider you are a foreign leisure traveler, looking to holiday in London. When you come to book your flight and your options are either Heathrow (_Located in the city boundary, with a cheap trains serving most of central London_), or Birmingham International for London (_includes an expensive 110 miles train journey to London Euston, followed by a further metro journey to where you actually want to go_), which do you think you would choose.


----------



## AbidM

Core Rising said:


> Just taking Heathrow's figures:
> 
> Percentage of business travelers in 2014: 30% (22.2 million)
> 
> Percentage of other leisure travelers in 2014: 70% (51.2 million)
> 
> Now consider you are a foreign leisure traveler, looking to holiday in London. When you come to book your flight and your options are either Heathrow (_Located in the city boundary, with a cheap trains serving most of central London_), or Birmingham International for London (_includes an expensive 110 miles train journey to London Euston, followed by a further metro journey to where you actually want to go_), which do you think you would choose.


Wow, that's amazing. It's embarrassing I didn't know that, a undergraduate international hospitality management student who had recently completed a assignment on London's tourism industry, specifically talking about the hotel industry and veering of slightly into the airport and air travel industry and the benefits of it in relation to hotels and other business within their proximity. :lol: PS. must of had one to many drinks before heading back home from Oxford - trying to get sober. STUDENT LIFE

In all honesty I think an expansion regardless of where it may happen is good. I like to think that maybe Gatwick might get it but then I remember gatwick is served by one major road (M23) served by one major train (Southern - London Victoria to Brighton etc) and served by one major bus locally (the Fastway bus) If I take into account all of this I wonder how will the passenger arrive and depart the airport, how will the staff even arrive and depart. I don't think gatwick will get the expansion either, we've heavily opposed against fracking round here, we've heavily opposed (or in the process of doing so) against a business park in the town - which I do believe may inspire the expansion, but back to the original point, considering all of this, I am in doubt of Gatwick really getting any expansion, too much strong opposition. 

I want the expansion cause it will help generate the local economy and businesses. (And my dad has a restaurant in town which i'm sure can reap the benefits of an expansion.) Again though my hopes are very little, I still would like it too happen.

Have you guys not heard that they are expanding the oyster card, so it's now being bought down to gatwick so the tap and travel style service will be available to travellers of all sorts so that should be benefit.

I have my environmental concern but I believe that they can mitigate the problems very easily.


----------



## PeterManc

I am very fond of Heathrow for a number of reasons - even its old tatty carpets which always make me feel that i am back in the UK (in a good way!).

However, we are told that around 9500 people are dying each year in London as a result of pollution. That is 100000 deaths per decade. The airplanes and airports play their role in this, but especially Heathrow. As a result, expanding at Heathrow strikes me as simple insanity and should simply be rejected as not a civilised option in 2015. 

As for the Piccadilly Line, I have taken this to Heathrow numerous times to save money. But it is one of the world's most unpleasant and longest journies to the airport. The fact that it serves Heathrow should not be seen as a positive factor. We need an airport served by a fast train service and non-rip-off train pricing. Gatwick is better able to offer this (though I would prefer cheaper airport fares for Gatwick to be introduced if possible).


----------



## .Adam

But there is a faster option - you just have to pay for it. 
Also Heathrow is achievable by black cab - the same journey to Gatwick has never been smooth in my experience. 

Heathrow is a hub and needs to be expanded, the air quality in London is down to a whole host of reasons, it may sound tough but the greater good of expanding Heathrow and the economy should take priority.


----------



## Mr Cladding

.Adam said:


> But there is a faster option - you just have to pay for it.
> Also Heathrow is achievable by black cab - the same journey to Gatwick has never been smooth in my experience.
> 
> Heathrow is a hub and needs to be expanded, the air quality in London is down to a whole host of reasons, it may sound tough but the greater good of expanding Heathrow and the economy should take priority.


Yeah **** local residents , don't stop a select group of people from making even more money. Screw future generations who don't have a right to a liveable climate. Peoples homes matter more than numbers on a ******* spreadsheet.

For the sake of competition , there needs to be two major airports. Putting all your runways in the same place is an disincentive for greater competition. :nuts:


----------



## JamieUK

The stronger economic argument shows that more people will benefit from the Heathrow than Gatwick. Like if you had a situation were you have opinion A and B and A benefits 10 people and B benefits 5. Saying to a supporter of A, you don't care about those 5 people would be sophistry.


----------



## Mr Cladding

JamieUK said:


> The stronger economic argument shows that more people will benefit from the Heathrow than Gatwick. Like if you had a situation were you have opinion A and B and A benefits 10 people and B benefits 5. Saying to a supporter of A, you don't care about those 5 people would be sophistry.


But the cost of flying into Gatwick is lower as compared to Heathrow. The crooks at Heathrow due to the presence of two runways are allowed to charge what they like because of thier favourable market position. Further trains built to deal with air passengers take you into central London with Gatwick as compared to Heathrow who leave you at the fringes at Paddington , Crossrail won't be fully operational until late 2019 , connections to Clapham JCT and Wateloo are unlikely until at least 2030. Gatwick offers direct links to Clapham JCT and and a interchange to get to Waterloo.

Further from early 2016 you can use your Oyster card to pay for your fare for Gatwick, despite being in West Sussex. The dedicated Heathrow trains from Paddington are not in the oyster fare zone and won't be the case until around 2022 despite Heathrow being within the London Borough of Hillingdon. When the Ripoff Express began operation in 1997 they were given a 25yr franchise (exclusivity from competiton) , thus they can charge inflated prices for the Hayes & Harlington to Heathrow Terminals section. When you're about to emark on a international flight the last thing you want to is spend your time on a cramped tube train trundling through the suburbs of West London. Heathrow unlike its European Compeitors was not planned , more of a long run patch and mend solution.


----------



## AbidM

Mr Cladding said:


> But the cost of flying into Gatwick is lower as compared to Heathrow. The crooks at Heathrow due to the presence of two runways are allowed to charge what they like because of thier favourable market position. Further trains built to deal with air passengers take you into central London with Gatwick as compared to Heathrow who leave you at the fringes at Paddington , Crossrail won't be fully operational until late 2019 , connections to Clapham JCT and Wateloo are unlikely until at least 2030. Gatwick offers direct links to Clapham JCT and and a interchange to get to Waterloo.
> 
> Further from early 2016 you can use your Oyster card to pay for your fare for Gatwick, despite being in West Sussex. The dedicated Heathrow trains from Paddington are not in the oyster fare zone and won't be the case until around 2022 despite Heathrow being within the London Borough of Hillingdon. When the Ripoff Express began operation in 1997 they were given a 25yr franchise (exclusivity from competiton) , thus they can charge inflated prices for the Hayes & Harlington to Heathrow Terminals section. When you're about to emark on a international flight the last thing you want to is spend your time on a cramped tube train trundling through the suburbs of West London.


I agree with everything you had said, however trains can be a bit of pain in the arse too, there's no doubt about that.

*Edit: I would like to see fare prices coming down, that would be a nice thought to consider.*


----------



## Core Rising

You would be taken more seriously if you didn't keep misrepresenting the facts. 



Mr Cladding said:


> But the cost of flying into Gatwick is lower as compared to Heathrow. The crooks at Heathrow due to the presence of two runways are allowed to charge what they like because of thier favourable market position.


Landing charges are capped by the regulator at both Heathrow and Gatwick. 



Mr Cladding said:


> Further trains built to deal with air passengers take you into central London with Gatwick as compared to Heathrow who leave you at the fringes at Paddington , Crossrail won't be fully operational until late 2019 , connections to Clapham JCT and Wateloo are unlikely until at least 2030. Gatwick offers direct links to Clapham JCT and and a interchange to get to Waterloo.


Paddington is a central London terminus, so is Victoria. Heathrow connections to Paddington are not some disadvantage compared to Gatwicks connections to Victoria. 

In context of the second or third runway, Crossrail will be fully operational a decade before whichever runway opens. Crossrail will offer vastly superior London connections over Gatwick. - connections which are broadly already served by the Piccadilly line, which you continually disregard in a vain attempt to sideline Heathrow. 




Mr Cladding said:


> Further from early 2016 you can use your Oyster card to pay for your fare for Gatwick, despite being in West Sussex. The dedicated Heathrow trains from Paddington are not in the oyster fare zone and won't be the case until around 2022 despite Heathrow being within the London Borough of Hillingdon. When the Ripoff Express began operation in 1997 they were given a 25yr franchise (exclusivity from competiton) , thus they can charge inflated prices for the Hayes & Harlington to Heathrow Terminals section. When you're about to emark on a international flight the last thing you want to is spend your time on a cramped tube train trundling through the suburbs of West London.


Crossrail will superseded both the Piccadilly line and Heathrow express as the primary rail service when it opens in 2018. It is part of the oyster card network, and once again, this argument is pointless as the third runway won't open until 2030. 

You have also completely ignored Heathrow Connect, which offers direct services from Paddington to Heathrow at around half the price of the express service. And whilst we are on the topic of cost, Paddington to Heathrow on heavy rail is generally cheaper than Victoria to Gatwick.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Hey guys http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748


----------



## Mr Cladding

stevekeiretsu said:


> Hey guys http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748


I know I post on that thread regularly , but some people just don't get it.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Yeah **** local residents....



Local residents:


Heathrow Local Area Polling
Populous | August 2015


Link


*Q.1* Taking everything into account, based on what you have seen, read and heard, how positive or negative would you say you feel towards Heathrow Airport?

*Positive:* 57% | *Neutral:* 34% | *Negative:* 8% | *Don't Know:* 1%


______________________________________________________


*Q.2* At the moment, Heathrow Airport has two runways which currently operate at maximum capacity. The government is considering whether to allow Heathrow to build a third runway to increase the airport's capacity. Taking everything you know into account, do you currently support or oppose expanding Heathrow?

*Support:* 50% | *Neutral:* 15% | *Oppose:* 33% | *Don't Know:* 1%​


Local residents tend to agree with the position of British business, industry, aviation and trade unions on this matter.


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> Local residents:
> 
> 
> Heathrow Local Area Polling
> Populous | August 2015
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> 
> *Q.1* Taking everything into account, based on what you have seen, read and heard, how positive or negative would you say you feel towards Heathrow Airport?
> 
> *Positive:* 57% | *Neutral:* 34% | *Negative:* 8% | *Don't Know:* 1%
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> 
> 
> *Q.2* At the moment, Heathrow Airport has two runways which currently operate at maximum capacity. The government is considering whether to allow Heathrow to build a third runway to increase the airport's capacity. Taking everything you know into account, do you currently support or oppose expanding Heathrow?
> 
> *Support:* 50% | *Neutral:* 15% | *Oppose:* 33% | *Don't Know:* 1%​
> 
> 
> Local residents tend to agree with the position of British business, industry, aviation and trade unions on this matter.


Again you forget to realise the third party spill over effects of airport expansion. 

You can have airport expansion with reduced disruption and environmental degradation by building at Gatwick instead and have an new runway by 2025 instead of post 2030. Air pollution levels around Heathrow exceed EU limits and attempts to purposefully inflict harm onto others is illegal and immoral.

Unless you are an climate change septic any airport expansion will mean that we miss our reduction targets by 2025 on 1990 levels. This clear disregard and negligence for future generations is deeply worrying.

Pro-Heathrow expansion reaction : Well Actually more flights and subsequently planes reduces air pollution.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Again you forget to realise the third party spill over effects of airport expansion.
> 
> You can have airport expansion with reduced disruption and environmental degradation by building at Gatwick instead and have an new runway by 2025 instead of post 2030. Air pollution levels around Heathrow exceed EU limits and attempts to purposefully inflict harm onto others is illegal and immoral.
> 
> Unless you an climate change septic any airport expansion will mean that we miss our reduction targets by 2025 on 1990 levels. This clear disregard and negligence for future generations is deeply worrying.


No I haven't.

Emotive language with respect to 'attempts to purposely inflict harm onto others' does your cause no favours. It implies that the majority of residents near Heathrow would wish to 'inflict harm upon themselves' for supporting airport expansion. No, people have taken all points into consideration and come to a conclusion. This debate is rather like the debate surrounding river crossings in east London, where the current crossings are at capacity, locals cry out for them and the benefits of them would be multi-fold. 

What is often forgotten is the amount of time that Heathrow aircraft spend idling, waiting for a take-off slot. The amount of time that Heathrow aircraft spend circling, waiting for a landing slot.


----------



## Tellvis

Sorry guys but this is the London projects and construction showcase thread? 
Should this debate about our hugely embarrassing airports situation be conducted in a thread in the Transport and infrastructure section?


----------



## SE9

This debate concerns the delay in construction of an important infrastructure project?


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> No I haven't.
> 
> Emotive language with respect to 'attempts to purposely inflict harm onto others' does your cause no favours. It implies that the majority of residents near Heathrow would wish to 'inflict harm upon themselves' for supporting airport expansion. No, people have taken all points into consideration and come to a conclusion. This debate is rather like the debate surrounding river crossings in east London, where the current crossings are at capacity, locals cry out for them and the benefits of them would be multi-fold.
> 
> What is often forgotten is the amount of time that Heathrow aircraft spend idling, waiting for a take-off slot. The amount of time that Heathrow aircraft spend circling, waiting for a landing slot.


The huge environmental impacts of Heathrow expansion is the elephant in the room and frankly more important than whether you or I can jet off to more destinations in 10-15yrs time. 

Your recent posts suggest that you side with me in regards to the environmental impacts of expansion , but you have failed to make the link between damage limitation and favouring Heathrow other Gatwick. 

Politically Gatwick is by far less politically toxic than Heathrow ever was and is better placed to mitigate the impacts of avation. Heathrow expansion would spend years in the legal system and push up delivery costs and makes a pre 2030 delivery date increasingly realistic.

Wiping out 700 homes alongside countless listed buildings , belongs in the history books of Dickensian Britain and not in a country which pre-claims that is a bastion for civil liberties.


----------



## Tellvis

SE9 said:


> This debate concerns the delay in construction of an important infrastructure project?


I do not deny that one little bit, but to have the debate on this thread? we are a laughing stock around the world regarding our airport dilemma as it is. 
I always regarded this his thread as a showcase to London's success, but maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Mr Cladding

Tellvis said:


> I do not deny that one little bit, but to have the debate on this thread? we are a laughing stock around the world regarding our airport dilemma as it is.
> I always regarded this his thread as a showcase to London's success, but maybe I'm wrong...


Try saying again whilst mentioning 22 Bishopsgate :lol:


----------



## Core Rising

Mr Cladding said:


> Again you forget to realise the third party spill over effects of airport expansion.


A NIMBYs go to response. The greatest benefits are at Heathrow, so you have no other option but to deflect the central issue, instead focusing on the one area where Gatwick can beat Heathrow; the lower environmental impact. It’s worth remembering that both Heathrow and Gatwick are looking to expand capacity by 200,000 flights per year. The absolute increase in emissions should therefore be the same at either airport. However there are some other factors to consider. 

As SE9 has mentioned, Heathrow expansion will mean less traffic circling over London, thus lessening the emissions caused by idling. 

Gatwick offers lower environmental impact overall, primarily as it will take far longer to fill the extra capacity. This isn’t something to crow about, as it just shows that Gatwick expansion doesn’t offer the same level of economic benefits that Heathrow expansion offers. 



Mr Cladding said:


> You can have airport expansion with reduced disruption and environmental degradation by building at Gatwick instead and have an new runway by 2025 instead of post 2030. Air pollution levels around Heathrow exceed EU limits and attempts to purposefully inflict harm onto others is illegal and immoral.


Gatwick hasn’t breached air pollution levels… yet. However expansion at Gatwick faces the exact same mitigation issues that Heathrow faces. 



Mr Cladding said:


> Unless you are an climate change septic any airport expansion will mean that we miss our reduction targets by 2025 on 1990 levels. This clear disregard and negligence for future generations is deeply worrying.
> 
> Pro-Heathrow expansion reaction : Well Actually more flights and subsequently planes reduces air pollution.


And yet your reaction is to expand Gatwick, rather than Heathrow. Not no expansion at all! You are a classic NIMBY. Airport expansion is ok, just so long as it isn’t in your back yard. Your central argument comes down to air quality in West London, but you have shown no regard for the air quality of South Londoners or those in Kent and Surrey. 

Heathrow is more polluting than Gatwick. That’s a fact. It’s also a result of the success of Heathrow, with its far greater air traffic numbers. It is however a residual concern in the debate, not the central issue. Both airports will struggle to meet air quality levels post expansion. However Heathrow offers the greatest economic benefits, and like Gatwick, it has a plan to reduce air pollution to acceptable levels. The impending fines for breaching environmental limits will make certain of that. 



Mr Cladding said:


> The huge environmental impacts of Heathrow expansion is the elephant in the room and frankly more important than whether you or I can jet off to more destinations in 10-15yrs time.


Yet again ignoring the increased environmental impact of Gatwick. Read: air around Heathrow is already polluted. So let’s pollute the air in Surrey, Kent and South London as well! :|



Mr Cladding said:


> Politically Gatwick is by far less politically toxic than Heathrow ever was and is better placed to mitigate the impacts of avation. Heathrow expansion would spend years in the legal system and push up delivery costs and makes a pre 2030 delivery date increasingly realistic.


And yet it would still offer far greater economic benefits, which would be recouped in time via taxation. (Assuming we are just talking about the cost to the public purse here).



Mr Cladding said:


> Wiping out 700 homes alongside countless listed buildings , belongs in the history books of Dickensian Britain and not in a country which pre-claims that is a bastion for civil liberties.


Countless listed buildings? Heathrow are currently proposing that no listed buildings will be demolished. The rest of that sentence is just NIMBY emotive claptrap as usual.


----------



## stop that

Like most nimbys people that oppose Heathrow expansion are incredibly selfish. London is britains greatest asset, and it's aviation hub status is one of the main things that give it prominence and make it an alpha++ city and maintains it's economic success.

Do the people that oppose it really not care at all about the damage it would do/is doing, to london if it lost its aviation hub status, which it will do if we don't get on with the expansion NOW.

These perpetual complainers just pretend that there are no consequences, that london wont be severley damaged if they got their way, or they simply just don't care, don't care about the success/failure of their city and country, it really is poor form. We all accept things for the interest of our countries, to work together for the mutual success of the nation.

Only a sociopath would think that the annoyance of a bit more noise/emissions for a few neighbours is so important that our capitol should sacrifice it's economic future for them. Do they think that they are so incredibly important that a nation of 66 million should sacrifice one of its main assets just so they can have a few minutes less noise.. Ridiculous people.


----------



## Quicksilver

I don't know any major city with two hub airports. May be Tokyo with Haneda coming into play more but still Narita is the main destination. It's actually impossible as this would defy term "hub" itself. May be it's possible to split traffic between major alliances like One World and Star Alliance but I doubt Star Alliance would agree to leave Heathrow for Gatwick, with One World is out of question for obvious reasons. There is no other options as to expand Heathrow. Second runway at Gatwick would be also nice but I doubt two runways one at Heathrow and one at Gatwick would be allowed anytime soon.

Heathrow is already missing on some major routes like to Manila, Jakarta, some indian and chinese cities (which competitors are happily offering) and these routes just won't come to Gatwick even with two or three runways there.


----------



## CRB1

*No Pictures*

No pictures of buildings on page 822.

Booo!


----------



## Langur

Quicksilver said:


> I don't know any major city with two hub airports. May be Tokyo with Haneda coming into play more but still Narita is the main destination. It's actually impossible as this would defy term "hub" itself. May be it's possible to split traffic between major alliances like One World and Star Alliance but I doubt Star Alliance would agree to leave Heathrow for Gatwick, with One World is out of question for obvious reasons. There is no other options as to expand Heathrow. Second runway at Gatwick would be also nice but I doubt two runways one at Heathrow and one at Gatwick would be allowed anytime soon.
> 
> Heathrow is already missing on some major routes like to Manila, Jakarta, some indian and chinese cities (which competitors are happily offering) and these routes just won't come to Gatwick even with two or three runways there.


Heathrow has direct flights to Manila on Philippine Airlines.

Lots of new routes have been opened between London and cities in China, India, and Southeast Asia in the last few years, and London offers more flights/traffic to Asia than any other city in the western world.

It's true that airlines will prefer Heathrow if they can get the slots, but that doesn't mean they won't open to Gatwick at all. Vietnam Airlines started its flights from Hanoi to Saigon to Gatwick until slots became available at Heathrow.

New York, Paris, Tokyo, Shanghai, etc, all have multiple large airports.


----------



## Quicksilver

Langur said:


> Heathrow has direct flights to Manila on Philippine Airlines.
> 
> Lots of new routes have been opened between London and cities in China, India, and Southeast Asia in the last few years, and London offers more flights/traffic to Asia than any other city in the western world.
> 
> It's true that airlines will prefer Heathrow if they can get the slots, but that doesn't mean they won't open to Gatwick at all. Vietnam Airlines started its flights from Hanoi to Saigon to Gatwick until slots became available at Heathrow.
> 
> New York, Paris, Tokyo, Shanghai, etc, all have multiple large airports.


Didn't know about Manila. But still Jakarta... Xian, Xiamen, Hangzhou and other...

Vietnam Airline open Gatwick just because not slots available at Heathrow, they will move as soon as possible, as you said yourself.

New York - JFK, rest are not Hubs, Paris - Charles de Gaulle, Orly is not a hub and never will be, Shanghai - Hongqiao (i've been there many times) is really just domestic airport which will never be a hub. As I said, Tokyo with Narita and Haneda is the only city comes to mind as many major airlines now fly to both airport, but it's due to huge size of the city and about 2 hours drive between two airports. All the cities you have mentioned have all major airlines flying to just one airport and that's all. 

Any reputable airline would only fly to the airport which is served by major local airline, in our case it's Heathrow and it won't change in our lifetime.


----------



## london lad

Surely all this debate on airports should be on its appropriate thread elsewhere?


----------



## AbidM

london lad said:


> Surely all this debate on airports should be on its appropriate thread elsewhere?


Yes, the appropriate thread is here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748
It was previously mentioned by Steve. 

It's a big debate among londoners though... (I don't know what relevance that has for it to be mentioned on this thread a dozen times over. As you had stated the debate should be moved to the link above.)


----------



## PeterManc

"Like most nimbys people that oppose Heathrow expansion are incredibly selfish. "

Fair enough that this discussion should be on another thread, but I do have to take exception to this comment. I live 200 miles from Heathrow and my opposition to expansion is not out of selfishness. I oppose the insanity of expanding an airport that is clearly in the wrong place and responsible for a considerable amount of the pollution that is blighting London (killing nearly 10000 Londoners a year) and our wider environment. In 2015 we should insist on better, and better should mean smarter not simply bigger. If London can sensibly expand at a more sensibly located airport and at the same time minimise the environmental impact, that is good - not bad - for London and its reputation. London should not want to become Beijing or any other city that puts growth above people. 

If this was truly necessary for London's economy, there is no way that Boris and co would be opposing it. There are better alternatives that will benefit all, including most Londoners. 

If Heathrow expansion is given the green light, you can expect the largest environmental campaign and protests that the UK has seen for a long time. This simply will not be allowed to happen and the fight against it will drag on for years - and don't forget that whoever the new mayor is by May, he will be firmly opposed to and committed to fighting expansion at Heathrow through all possible means. There will be delay after delay, and this will then become another election issue until it is cancelled again. The political will to get this built simply does not exist. Much better to get over mega-airport masturbatory fantasies now and support Gatwick expansion, which might actually get built within a generation. At the same time, long-term discussions about a future hub airport in a sensible location that might eventually replace Heathrow can continue.


----------



## capslock

Oy!. Slow people. The appropriate thread for this has been highlighted at least twice now. Please move the debate there and stop contaminating this thread.


----------



## AngrySlob

I'm going to repost an article here from the Undershaft thread that Charbonnier came across.

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2015/dec/11/city-of-london-skyline-of-tomorrow-interactive 

It has a great video clip at the top featuring a 3D computerised model of the proposals in the city. It shows a full 360 degree rotation round the cluster as well, better than any model I've seen so far.

For me personally its allayed my fears concerning 22 Bishopsgate somewhat, it doesn't look as out of place as I thought it would. I really think the quality of the cladding could make or break this building.

EDIT:
Sorry just noticed its been posted already! My point still stands though. 

On a side note its a shame the original post was lost amongst the airport debate.


----------



## Mr Cladding

PeterManc said:


> Much better to get over mega-airport masturbatory fantasies now and support Gatwick expansion, which might actually get built within a generation.


I couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Fro7en

Quicksilver said:


> Didn't know about Manila. But still Jakarta... Xian, Xiamen, Hangzhou and other...
> 
> Vietnam Airline open Gatwick just because not slots available at Heathrow, they will move as soon as possible, as you said yourself.
> 
> New York - JFK, rest are not Hubs, Paris - Charles de Gaulle, Orly is not a hub and never will be, Shanghai - Hongqiao (i've been there many times) is really just domestic airport which will never be a hub. As I said, Tokyo with Narita and Haneda is the only city comes to mind as many major airlines now fly to both airport, but it's due to huge size of the city and about 2 hours drive between two airports. All the cities you have mentioned have all major airlines flying to just one airport and that's all.
> 
> Any reputable airline would only fly to the airport which is served by major local airline, in our case it's Heathrow and it won't change in our lifetime.


Since when is Orly not a hub? It's traffic is a bit less than Gatwick but it is also being expanded. Infact, it's a common route to fly NYC to Orly or Montréal to Orly.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

:deadthrea


----------



## Quicksilver

Fro7en said:


> Since when is Orly not a hub? It's traffic is a bit less than Gatwick but it is also being expanded. Infact, it's a common route to fly NYC to Orly or Montréal to Orly.


I've replied here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129300717#post129300717


----------



## rjee

is this thread ever going to be updated with some actual news? this airport expansion debate seems to be taking forever


----------



## Mr Cladding

rjee said:


> is this thread ever going to be updated with some actual news? this airport expansion debate seems to be taking forever


An decision to further delay the decision is due to made in summer 2016 :lol:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










This week at One Nine Elms


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham , Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Capital and Counties Properties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demolition of Earl's Court 1


----------



## Mr Cladding

The Various projects of E14


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Victoria Square* | North Acton , W3 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126245018

Official website: http://www.hubresidential.co.uk/proj...ictoria-square/

Project facts


Address: North Acton Square, Victoria Road W3 6UP

London borough: Ealing

Developer: Hub Residential and M&G Real Estate

Architect: Newground Architects 

Floors: 17 | 10 | 5

Apartments: 152










Victoria Square as viewed from North Acton tube station


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Oaklands* | Old Oak Common NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129081046#post129081046

Official website: http://oaklandsregeneration.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Oaklands House, Old Oak Common Ln, White City, London NW10 6DU

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Genesis , QPR and Stadium Capital Developments 

Homes: 600 Approximately (around 33% is scheduled to be affordable)

Floors: 6 - 25 

An scoping report has been submitted to the OPDC , which is viewable here


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Square * | Vauxhall SW8 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700634&page=3

Official website: http://www.clsholdings.com/cls/ar2012/report_of_the_directors/vauxhall_square.html/

Project facts


London borough: Lambeth

Developer: CLS Holdings 

Architect: Allies & Morrison 

Height: 168 | 168 | 87 | 69m

Floors: 49 | 49 | 26 | 21 

Homes: 520 

Office Space: 22,732m²










Thanks Storeys for the tip-off 



Storeys said:


> From Constructionenquirer.com http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/12/14/student-tower-kick-starts-400m-london-scheme/
> 
> Work expected to start early 2016 :banana:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41











Above ground construction works at Two Fifty One , photos by elephant1


----------



## london lad

Bear in mind the initial part of Vauxhall Square starting is the smaller brown tower to the left of the picture, not the main twin towers.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










One the Elephant nearing completion , photo by Elephant1


----------



## Mr Cladding

london lad said:


> Bear in mind the initial part of Vauxhall Square starting is the smaller brown tower to the left of the picture, not the main twin towers.


I am yet to find a render and not a model of the whole scheme together hno:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Office co-working firm WeWork has sights set on site in Canary Wharf
thewharf.co.uk
14th December 2015



> A company offering flexible office space for co-workers is believed to have its sights set on Canary Wharf.
> 
> Reports claim WeWork is holding “advanced talks” to become the first to move into a 110,000sqft space at the 22-acre site formerly known as Wood Wharf.
> 
> The site, currently being developed by estate landlords Canary Wharf Group , aims to offer a “residential led mixed use, waterside community” alongside commercial office space, shops and restaurants.
> 
> Property website Estates Gazette claims the firm is in the final stages of negotiations to lease the unit with rent charges of £50 per sq ft.
> 
> If successful, the deal will see WeWork launch at its first residential development in Europe.


continued in link


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars as seen Blackfriars photo by Ensignia


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










A few photos which i forgot to edit

Belvedere Road by Luke, on Flickr

Your New Destination On The Southbank by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## TedStriker

^^

Love this development.


----------



## SE9




----------



## SE9

*31 London Street* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841468

Official website: http://31londonstreet.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 31 London Street, London W2 1DJ

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 253m

Floors: 73

Plans for 31 London Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## LDN N7

Tellvis said:


> I do not deny that one little bit, but to have the debate on this thread? *we are a laughing stock around the world regarding our airport dilemma as it is.*



hno: 

Actually that would be Berlin and their airport fiasco.


----------



## SE9

At least Terminal 5 and Terminal 2 at LHR have lifted London's stature in this respect.


----------



## LDN N7

Of course, both Terminal 5 and Terminal 2 at Heathrow are in the worlds top 5 airport terminals rankings.


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> At least Terminal 5 and Terminal 2 at LHR have lifted London's stature in this respect.


Terminal 5 was plagued with early Baggage system failures when it opened in 2008 , further the due the way in which the overhead lights were installed. They have not been replaced one in its five years , which resulted in Heathrow having to taking extra-ordinary measures


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blake Tower * | Barbican EC2 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789308&page=2

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/dev...nts/blake-tower-barbican#development-location

Project facts

A remodelling of the interiors and layout with slight external modifications of the Grade II listed structure. 


Address: 2 Fann Street London EC2Y 8BR

Local Authority: City Of London Corporation 

Developer: Redrow London

Floors: 16 

Homes: 74










Brutalism under wraps by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Totally the wrong location for a skyscraper! hno:



SE9 said:


> *31 London Street* | Paddington W2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841468
> 
> Official website: http://31londonstreet.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 31 London Street, London W2 1DJ
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Developer: Sellar
> 
> Architect: Renzo Piano
> 
> Height: 253m
> 
> Floors: 73
> 
> Plans for 31 London Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*4 Kingdom Street* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: [URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com...skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126373114[/url]

Official website: http://www.britishland.com/news-and-views/news/2015/13-02-2015.aspx"]Link to Official website/

Project facts


Address: 4 Kingdom Street, Paddington Central, London. W2

London borough : City of Westminster

Developer: British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison 

Height: 42m

Floors: 10

Commercial Floorspace: 146,000 sq ft 










Paddington Grit by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

SE9 said:


>


Why has it not peaked?


----------



## geoking66

AbidM said:


> Why has it not peaked?


Demand is still outpacing supply and the supply that has come to the market has largely been let at significant levels. Rents are also still going up at around 10pc annually. It'll only begin to peak once even more space delivers. Investment sales pricing also continues to rise, although it has somewhat begun to slow.


----------



## clusterboi

Jakob said:


> Totally the wrong location for a skyscraper! hno:


Totally agree. Can't we agree at least on this forum that, however good the intrinsic design of a building, we should be aiming for a few beautiful clusters in London, not single buildings raising their heads in unsuitable locations. A building like this in Paddington will just fuel the anger of those who are opposed to ALL tall buildings. We need a beautiful City, a beuautiful Canary Wharf and a beautiful Nine Elms. (And the absurd "gap" which is 22 Bishopsgate needs to be filled quickly.)


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Of course, both Terminal 5 and Terminal 2 at Heathrow are in the worlds top 5 airport terminals rankings.


Indeed, they're fantastic facilities. A far cry from how things used to be.


----------



## SE9

*117-125 Bayswater Road* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874166

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 117-125 Bayswater Road, London W2 

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Bayswater Road Holdings Ltd

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 9

Homes: 55

Plans for 117-125 Bayswater Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/


Project facts


Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Cost: £200 million ($300m)

Floors: 6



















Site demolition progress at the London Fruit & Wool Exchange site, photo by David Holt:


London December 14 2015 067 Fruit & Wool Exchange Spitalfields Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Dock* | Wapping E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538312

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/wapping/london-dock


Project facts


Address: 1 Virginia Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Homes: 1,800

Commercial space: 20,000m² 

Site area: 15 acres



















Residential blocks rising at the London Dock site, photo by David Holt:


London December 14 2015 072 London Dock E1 Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










Yesterday at the Edwardian Leicester Square site, photo by David Holt:


London December 14 2015 111 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


This looks like it could be really good or bad depending on the quality of materials.


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ As far as the rendering is concerned, it is one of the best I have ever seen! Great project!!!


----------



## Bligh

clusterboi said:


> Totally agree. Can't we agree at least on this forum that, however good the intrinsic design of a building, we should be aiming for a few beautiful clusters in London, not single buildings raising their heads in unsuitable locations. A building like this in Paddington will just fuel the anger of those who are opposed to ALL tall buildings. We need a beautiful City, a beuautiful Canary Wharf and a beautiful Nine Elms. (And the absurd "gap" which is 22 Bishopsgate needs to be filled quickly.)


I absolutely agree with this. I think the tower will stick out quite badly... 

I'm yet to be sold this idea of a skyscraper in Paddington. I thought Stellar was going to develop more towers at London Bridge! hno:


----------



## cuencanisimoReloaded

London: amazing!!


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> I absolutely agree with this. I think the tower will stick out quite badly...
> 
> I'm yet to be sold this idea of a skyscraper in Paddington. I thought Stellar was going to develop more towers at London Bridge! hno:


However you seem to forget , that this isn't just a tower. It will also feature an;

Expanded Bakerloo ticket hall by 400% 
108,000sq ft of office space 
Improved public realm 
Public viewing platform with an assortment of retail within the tower and at ground level
Demolition of the brick wall on London Street which will enhance the Listed Paddington Station and GWR building
Hundreds of construction jobs and a reduced number of jobs , once the scheme is completed

What more do you want from a tower , please keep in mind this a private developer and consequently it is a profit maximiser.

Its a reluctant yes from me


----------



## cardiff

I agree that this tower probably isn't best suited to Padington as the area looks at the moment, but the benefits its brings out ways this IMO.


----------



## Bligh

Mr Cladding said:


> However you seem to forget , that this isn't just a tower. It will also feature an;
> 
> Expanded the bakerloo ticket hall by 200%
> 108,000sq ft of office space
> Improved public realm
> Public viewing platform with an assortment of retail within the tower and at ground level
> Demolition of the brick wall on London Street which will enhance the Listed Paddington Station and GWR building
> Hundreds of construction jobs and a reduced number of jobs , once the scheme is completed
> 
> Its a reluctant yes from me.


That's absolutely a fair comment and you're correct. But I don't think that these benefits justify this tower becoming the only _real_ skyscraper in the area. If we let this be built, others will follow.

For the most part I'm pro-skyscraper. However, towers like this belong in the City, Nine Elms, Canary Wharf, Stratford... not Paddington, Westminster etc. 

I sort of hope I'm proven wrong, but I can't help but think this.. and you guys *know* I'm generally positive about most towers lol.


----------



## arthurstudent

It's a shame that these nice old buildings will be demolished for the new 117-125 Bayswater Road building:bash:







[/url]123 by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG] Taken from Google Map


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> That's absolutely a fair comment and you're correct. But I don't think that these benefits justify this tower becoming the only _real_ skyscraper in the area. If we let this be built, others will follow.
> 
> For the most part I'm pro-skyscraper. However, towers like this belong in the City, Nine Elms, Canary Wharf, Stratford... not Paddington, Westminster etc.
> 
> I sort of hope I'm proven wrong, but I can't help but think this.. and you guys *know* I'm generally positive about most towers lol.


Yep


----------



## rjee

arthurstudent said:


> It's a shame that these nice old buildings will be demolished for the new 117-125 Bayswater Road building:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]123 by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG] Taken from Google Map


OH MY GOD! are you serious? this is legitimately a crime! shaking my head at London authorities... I'm praying for this mediocre building not to have its permission granted


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

what a crime. this can't be true?


just checked and it is. an unfortunate precedent truth be told. the is cultural vandalism 60s style, and cannot be justified.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Balfron Tower Refurbishment* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1853564

Official website: TBA

Project facts


Address: Balfron Tower , St Leonards Road , E14 , Poplar 

London borough: Tower Hamlets 

Developer: United House Developments

Architect: Londonewcastle

Height: 84m 

Floors: 27 










Tower Hamlets Planning Committee is now meeting to decide on the future of the Balfron Tower

Update : Tower Hamlets has voted unanimously in favour of this scheme.


----------



## erbse

^ Oh dear. They really should tear down this brutalist abomination, finally... icard:


And this:


arthurstudent said:


> It's a shame *that these nice old buildings will be demolished* for the new 117-125 Bayswater Road building:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123 by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG] Taken from Google Map


*WTF LONDON? *
And people are telling me I'm exaggerating when I'm warning London is in danger of
sacrificing unique and valuable heritage for non-convincing reasons and bland could-be-anywhere buildings?
Really? :cripes:

Like it's the darkest stretch of the 1960s again...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

You complain about preserving heritage, and in the same comment, say the Balfron Tower should be demolished?? Really?

Both need to be preserved and renovated. Am I really advocating for more preservation than a classicist?


----------



## GB1

Tottenhams new stadium has been approved by Haringey council.


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy: If you were being ironic, I'd have a good laugh.

You're not elevating the "aesthetics" of the Balfron to the same level, are you?
We could ask random people on the street which they'd rather like to see preserved and see what's the result...

Not everything is valuable heritage just because it's older than a decade. Though I agree the Balfron is rather unique, but not in a pleasant way. I wouldn't mind much if an investor decides to renovate, but honestly I'd much rather root for its demolition - because I think it's *plain ugly*, unlike the classical buildings.  London has much better buildings from the post-war period including the 60s. Though definitely that was one of the darkest eras in architecture we ever witnessed.


----------



## LDN N7

With regards to the Bayswater development.. looking at the proposal.. the only real losses there are buildings no: 125 and 122. (the red brick ones).

The rest are pretty crappy run down, run of the mill, old shop converted town houses of which London has millions.


----------



## LDN N7

Developers notes - as posted in the UK forum by SE9.

*Heritage Assessment*


119-121 Bayswater Road:











122 Bayswater Road:











125 Bayswater Road & 2 Queensway:


----------



## JamieUK

I wouldn't care if either were destroyed. I can see the appeal of the red brick buildings but they aren't exactly in best state. They look like they have 2 separate brick works like it's been restored badly. They also look really out of place. with the other buildings. The tower block on the other hand is just plain ugly.


----------



## erbse

Just because an older building needs some maintenance there's no justification to tear it down like it wouldn't make a difference. That phlegmatic insensibility some Londoners pose...  In a city that already suffered heavy architectural losses by catastrophes, war and short-sighted urban development!


----------



## yubnub

I think its fine to demolish old buildings of moderate quality like this (after all London is pretty big and there are hundreds of thousands of similar buildings (maybe a slight exaggeration)) but only if the replacement is of superior quality. I'm not so sure in this case!


----------



## .Adam

erbse said:


> Just because an older building needs some maintenance there's no justification to tear it down like it wouldn't make a difference. That phlegmatic insensibility some Londoners pose...  In a city that already suffered heavy architectural losses by catastrophes, war and short-sighted urban development!


Pot Kettle Black.

You dismiss architecture like the brutalist tower and then cry wolf over the victorian buildings, you must realise how this discredits your posts. 

London is about more than Victorian architecture, it's a huge and vastly important part of it's character but this faux outrage is unjust when you're happy to see other important buildings destroyed because you don't like them.


----------



## Mr Cladding

erbse said:


> Just because an older building needs some maintenance there's no justification to tear it down like it wouldn't make a difference. That phlegmatic insensibility some Londoners pose...  In a city that already suffered heavy architectural losses by catastrophes, war and short-sighted urban development!


The Balfron Tower and the contrested buildings in Bayswater serve different purposes and it would disingenuous to think otherwise.

The Balfron was built to house those on low incomes by erno goldfinger as an utopian vision of highrise living. I've had the opportunity to go inside an unit there as orginally designed and it's incredibly well designed. 

However the contrested buildings on Bayswater was built by private developers as an investment , to which the architecture is fairly run of the mill typical cookie cutter stuff.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> ThatOneGuy: If you were being ironic, I'd have a good laugh.
> 
> You're not elevating the "aesthetics" of the Balfron to the same level, are you?
> We could ask random people on the street which they'd rather like to see preserved and see what's the result...


It's not about the aesthetics, but about heritage. Arguably, Balfron is much more important than those Victorian houses even though I support saving both of them equally. It's a lost cause to ask the average person about preserving social housing blocks because all they can think about is the crime and dereliction that resulted from failed economic and maintenance policies. The entire style has been demonized because of those issues for at least 30-40 years. Luckily it's just coming back in fashion now.

Clutter has ruined the aesthetics of Balfron for most of its life, though this renovation should clear all that away.

The developers of the 1960s saw the rotting Victorian and Georgian buildings as undesireable, run-down places. You don't want to sound like them by advocating for the destruction of brutalist buildings, just because most of them are run down now.


----------



## SE9

*Proposal for a new Centre for Music in London moves forward*
The Strad
17 December 2015​


> *The Centre, originally suggested by incoming London Symphony Orchestra music director Sir Simon Rattle, would have 'a transformative effect on public engagement with music'*
> 
> The UK government is a step closer to greenlighting a new state-of-the-art Centre for Music in London. Arts Council England is to make £5.5m of public funding available to develop a detailed business plan, to work on the initial design for the building, to explore further funding options, and to consult arts and education sectors.
> 
> The development comes after a six-month feasibility study, commissioned in February this year, and produced by the Barbican Centre, the London Symphony Orchestra and the Guildhall School of Music & Drama. The proposal includes ‘a world-class concert hall for the digital age’ with education and accessibility at its heart, ‘aiming to have the same transformative effect on public engagement with music that Tate Modern brought about for contemporary art’.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## Infinite Jest

Those sorts of slightly whimsical Victorian buildings with fine stone detailing, oriel windows, little balconies, etc., are the absolute core of the spirit of London's architectural landscape. They're what add flair and colour and history to every high street. It's amazing that they are not listed. Thousands of much plainer Victorian terraced houses are protected, and yet these ones aren't deemed worthy because...?


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy, Mr Cladding:
I'm well aware of the Balfron's meaning in context.
Still, I'd be much less worried about its demolition than about the Victorian houses.
To me it'd be enough to memorize a (quite objectively ugly) building like Balfron Tower by photos and/or models. A bit like the English Pruitt-Igoe. You may like this or not. It's my position, period.

I don't think historical context is much more important than aesthetics. I can't stand the "original substance fetish" of e.g. heritage protectors. It's ridiculous. Architecture is about aesthetics first and foremost. No, form doesn't 'follow function', ffs.

As I said, I also don't mind if the Balfron Tower stays. As a dispiriting example of the ill-minded meanders of post-WW2 "architecture". But the Victorian houses shown are essential to what makes the spirit of London. They could be adjoined by new interpretations of that style, but they definitely shouldn't vanish!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It's objectively derelict, more like it.


----------



## erbse

Its design is just as imbecile and meaningless when seen brand new on photos - or the projected revitalisation from the render. 

Anyway, we'll probably agree to disagree. I just hate the building. 
To compare it to something similar, Genex Tower of Belgrade is much more interesting and iconic imho.
I can see an idea there, while I fail to see one in the Balfron. When you need an extensive explanation for a building's design, it obviously fails.

And London still has another very similar tower, the Trellick. Can't say I really like that one better, though...


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> Try and resize the pics (~1024px) and wrap the text around the image when you post them for this summary thread.
> 
> Navigating and keeping up with this page in some foreign countries (earlier this year) was a b**ch with large photos and constant stylistic inconsistency.


Thanks for letting me know , I will be sure to do that from now on.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction update courtesy of Lumberjack 

2P2A8905 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Vinyl Factory* | Hayes UB3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618383

Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com/

Project facts


Address: Old Vinyl Factory , Blyth Road , Hayes , UB3 1HA

London borough: Hillingdon

Developer: U + I

Architect: Studio Egret West , Allford Hall Monaghan Morris , Duggan Morris Architects

Homes: 642

Offices: 550,000 sq ft

Museum and Multi-Screen Cinema 










Nothing much to report since the last update , but grabbed some photos for the sake of posterity. 

Ground Prep by Luke, on Flickr

Barren Landscape by Luke, on Flickr

Parked Cars by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129454297#post129454297

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, City of London , EC3

Local Authority : City of London Corporation 

Developer: Lipton Rogers and AXA Limited

Architect: PLP Architecture 

Height: 278m 

Floors: 62fl










Demolition of the stump from the former Pinnacle is complete , photo from St Paul's Cathedral by Lumberjack 


london2 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market Redovelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

Improved facilities for market traders

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and a culinary school 










The former petrol station is being removed to enable , construction to commence. Photos by Swissdave


IMG_5615 by David Curran, on Flickr


IMG_5635 by David Curran, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

So is it going to be the Bishopsgate or the Undershaft? Both look bad and add to this already dysfunctional city of London skyline. I mean it could be better, but...


----------



## Mr Cladding

AbidM said:


> So is it going to be the Bishopsgate or the Undershaft? Both look bad and add to this already dysfunctional city of London skyline. I mean it could be better, but...


22 Bishopsgate and 1 Undershaft are situated on two different plots. They are situated on either sides of 122 Leadenhall (the cheesegrater).


----------



## AbidM

Mr Cladding said:


> 22 Bishopsgate and 1 Undershaft are situated on two different plots. They are situated on either sides of 122 Leadenhall (the cheesegrater).


Ahh I see.:lol: Thanks.:cheers: I still stand by my point, what a dysfunctional looking skyline.:nuts: I prefer canary wharfs skyline.:banana: 

What do you think?


----------



## Mr Cladding

AbidM said:


> Ahh I see.:lol: Thanks.:cheers: I still stand by my point, what a dysfunctional looking skyline.:nuts: I prefer canary wharfs skyline.:banana:
> 
> What do you think?


Personally the sporadic placing of highrises on a antiquated street layout , was never going to end well. 

*This is my opinion and i am not attempting to put it across as a fact* :lol:


----------



## cardiff

Bishiopsgate or 1 undershaft would just about work on their own, but both exacerbate Bishopsgates bulkiness and makes it look too crowded and dense like Moscows skyline, except worse IMO, i seriously worry how this will all look when complete, too many jarring angles and not enough harmony and space, with no pinicle to the skyline. There is still hope for the other developing skylines in London though


----------



## AbidM

Mr Cladding said:


> Personally the sporadic placing of highrises on a antiquated street layout , was never going to end well.
> 
> *This is my opinion and i am not attempting to put it across as a fact* :lol:





cardiff said:


> Bishiopsgate or 1 undershaft would just about work on their own, but both exacerbate Bishopsgates bulkiness and makes it look too crowded and dense like Moscows skyline, except worse IMO, i seriously worry how this will all look when complete, too many jarring angles and not enough harmony and space, with no pinicle to the skyline. There is still hope for the other developing skylines in London though


I'm quite happy there are a couple of you to confirm the absolute worst of my suspicions that the city of londons skyline looks absolutely shocking. I mean have you seen it. I do quite agree with you cardiff, I would have preferred buildings to be placed afar from each other, maybe then they would have worked. There's to much strange, weird stuff going on. I'm not saying the skyscrapers are bad either, I really like leadenhall, it's a terrific structure but I do believe there could have been more cohesion with proper planning or all buildings be under one management, you know kind of like how the canary wharf is under the administration of the canary wharf group. (or was.)

Edit: we need better urban planning.

Edit 2: I guess a dysfunctional urban planned city for calls dysfunctional looking skyline.


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I tend to agree. I love Canary Wharf but the City is just too unfit for so many skyscrapers.

You can't have unobstructed views of St Paul's from everywhere, and at the same time preserve historic buildings but have loads of skyscrapers competing with each other for attention. The whole thing is getting so weird. The Gherkin was a well-designed landmark, but this shit is becoming a forest of vegetables.


----------



## london lad

I don't think a 'forest of vegetables' is the problem, it's the deliberate policy to move away from vegetables to fat blocky slabs that is the problem.


----------



## JamieUK

I'm personally a'lot more optimistic and think the skyline will be ace.


----------



## SE9

london lad said:


> I don't think a 'forest of vegetables' is the problem, it's the deliberate policy to move away from vegetables to fat blocky slabs that is the problem.


Hear, hear.


----------



## SE9

*Final vehicle’s completion of the 1,395th vehicle for London Underground*
Bombardier | 21 December 2015


----------



## cardiff

AbidM said:


> I'm quite happy there are a couple of you to confirm the absolute worst of my suspicions that the city of londons skyline looks absolutely shocking. I mean have you seen it. I do quite agree with you cardiff, I would have preferred buildings to be placed afar from each other, maybe then they would have worked. There's to much strange, weird stuff going on. I'm not saying the skyscrapers are bad either, I really like leadenhall, it's a terrific structure but I do believe there could have been more cohesion with proper planning or all buildings be under one management, you know kind of like how the canary wharf is under the administration of the canary wharf group. (or was.)
> 
> Edit: we need better urban planning.
> 
> Edit 2: I guess a dysfunctional urban planned city for calls dysfunctional looking skyline.


I dont believe the skyline looks shocking at all, i was stating the new towers are miss placed inm being so close to existing ones and in a poor style to the existing ones. I currently like the city of londons skyline as the towers have enough space around tehm and is beautiful from the street, and think it could be beautiful if Bishopsgate wasnt so bulky, or only it or 1 undershaft existed in the skyline alone. I think the slenderness of most of the tops of the current skyscrapers makes undershadt and Bishopsgate from some angles seem monstrous.


----------



## Stravinsky

london lad said:


> I don't think a 'forest of vegetables' is the problem, it's the deliberate policy to move away from vegetables to fat blocky slabs that is the problem.


Skyscrapers in Canary Wharf are of the boxy kind, but the district has a certain elegance and above all an architectural meaning.

Even if no tower is trying to prevail over the others (which is what makes architecture good).

Skyscrapers in the City are slender because of protected views, not enlightened developers.


----------



## SE9

The slenderness of skyscrapers in the City are generally determined by their plot size, not protected views. Unfortunately, policy has moved away from encouraging architectural flair.


----------



## SE9

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Residential units: 12,678

Hotel rooms: 500

Serviced apartments: 220

Towers above 100m: 19

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²



















Progress at the Lower Riverside section of the Greenwich Peninsula masterplan:


----------



## stop that

Cool new cluster going up on city road


----------



## Mr Cladding

kix111 said:


> ^^Wow, so that is what they are building opposite to my room in London. You can see the student accomodation right behind the building in the render.


Those bricked buildings look quite good , given that that they're student flats.


----------



## SE9

kix111 said:


> Wow, so that is what they are building opposite to my room in London. You can see the student accomodation right behind the building in the render.


The area will be quite different by the time you graduate


----------



## SE9

stop that said:


> Cool new cluster going up on city road


Yes indeed, I wish the Stratford High Street schemes had the same level of quality.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Canon Square phase, photo by kleon:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










The Tate extension viewed from the Thames:


Tate Modern Project - Bankside, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Canaletto is proceeding greatly. Though I hoped for a bit more "shiny" facade panels, well let's wait. What are they made of, aluminium?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










Demoltion progression at Southbank Place


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Four Pancras Square* | Kings Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square/

Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square , London N1C

London borough: Camden 

Developer: Argent Group 

Architect: Eric Parry Architects 

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 170,000sq ft

Occupant: Universal Music










Four Pancras Square as viewed from Central St Martins and Granary Square in the foreground.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Mahatma Gandhi House* | Wembley HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128605359#post128605359

Official website: TBC

Project facts


Address: 34 Wembley Hill Road, Wembley, HA9 8AD

London borough: Brent

Developer: Red Vale Development Limited

Architect: CZWG 

Height: 117 | 93m AOD

Floors: 21 | 10 

Residental Units: 202










Plans have been submitted to the London borough of Brent for the redevelopment of Mahatma Gandhi House. Planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## LDN N7

Happy New Year!

From London.





​


----------



## SE9

Happy new year! I'm just back from the West End, fantastic display as always.


----------



## SE9

erbse said:


> Canaletto is proceeding greatly. Though I hoped for a bit more "shiny" facade panels, well let's wait. What are they made of, aluminium?


Yep, PPC aluminium.


----------



## Vieil Flaneur

SE9 said:


> Happy new year! I'm just back from the West End, fantastic display as always.


Thank you SE9; best wishes to you and all subscribers. May the good work continue.

May I propose a resolution for 2016, that we tone down the debate on the design qualities of the London skyline which I believe is completely misplaced? Our skyline is not designed, it evolves through a complex mix of market driven initiatives by the development industry against the background of a public policy framework which has accumulated over generations and which even specialists find it hard to fully comprehend. There is, and there never has been, a master urban designer in charge of all this. When clusters of high buildings create a pleasing effect it is usually from a limited number of viewpoints and more by luck than judgement.

With the possible exception of the great 18th century aristocratic estates and some Edwardian attempts at an imperial aesthetic almost nothing you see as you wander the streets of London is the result of a conscious effort at urban design. And long may it remain so. This is the character of our great city and partly explains its constant ability to surprise and inspire. Those looking for urban design in the grand, or any other, manner can tour the comparatively dull and boring boulevards of Paris and Washington DC or the tailored suburbia of Milton Keynes.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ no city vs city discussions would be an even better resolution. 

Happy new year all!


----------



## lyonshall

I spent New Year's Eve, from lunch to dusk, in the Tower of London and the City, with my daughter. 

The thing about London's skyline is that it's beauty, or lack of, depends entirely on your viewpoint. Emerging from the Tower, at traitor's gate, with Tower Bridge on your left and the glittering shard on the right, all lit up on a clear winter twilight, and London looks more beautiful than any city on earth - the combination of 1000 year old Norman fortress, medieval walls, Victorian gothic bridge and shimmering, 21st century skyscraper is just mind blowing. Unequalled. No other city can ever match this.

But look behind and there's the bloody walkie talkie, like a swaying, drunken bully hovering awkwardly at the edge of a party, then the inelegant clustering of the main skyscrapers, even though the gherkin and the cheesegrater are individually lovely.

I think the scalpel, bishops gate and undershaft will improve the clustering. Though it will never be perfect. The only hope for the walkie talkie is if the clustering extends around it, so we don't have to see it. 

However, here's one other thing: London at night is now just magnificent. Impossibly glamorous. A more exhilarating urban nightscape than anywhere else on the planet, I'd say 

But that's London. Glorious, chaotic, ugly, beautiful, serene, messy, stupid, annoying and exhilarating, a 2000 year old world capital still growing every day. It could be worse. Happy new year.


----------



## robhood

London New Year's Day parade LIVE


----------



## 1Undershaft

towerpower123 said:


> That looks like a scene from _Life After People_


Beautiful tower!


----------



## SE9

Vieil Flaneur said:


> Thank you SE9; best wishes to you and all subscribers. May the good work continue.


Cheers, I still remember your eloquent first post.

I'm hoping to improve my posting standards here (standard image widths, information, presentation, photo quality etc), and look forward to what London has in store this year.


----------



## SE9

lyonshall said:


> But that's London. Glorious, chaotic, ugly, beautiful, serene, messy, stupid, annoying and exhilarating, a 2000 year old world capital still growing every day. It could be worse. Happy new year.


Brilliantly summarised.


----------



## 909

Thanks for the info (and of course all the updates) SE9 and Mr. Cladding. :cheers:


----------



## GB1

When did Heron Plaza start construction ?


----------



## Londonese

According to the Guardian this is the design and location for London's new concert hall…


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Looks like a bad massing representation?


----------



## yubnub

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Looks like a bad massing representation?


some of the buildings along this stretch of the river are of pretty low quality, even a giant plastic blob would not be worse than what is already there!


----------



## Mr Cladding

GB1 said:


> When did Heron Plaza start construction ?


Some pilling rigs were first seen on site in the summer of last year.



AUTOTHRILL said:


> Looks like a bad massing representation?


The massing looks to be as dire as the existing buildings , hopefully it will be a more imaginative.


----------



## Black Cat

Londonese said:


> According to the Guardian this is the design and location for London's new concert hall…


Not exactly Sydney Opera House is it?

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...t-hall-museum-london-blackfriars-simon-rattle

I concur with the musicians that the riverside site is much more appropriate than the Museum of London site, however....this initial image does the proposal no favours. Surely London can do something better than an above ground concrete bunker? 

Also, the flat lining of the city silhouette to meet height restrictions has also got to stop, just makes the north bank look aweful. Yes we want to see St Pauls, from the South Bank, but the dead hand of height restrictions needs to be softened to allow architectural feature elements to rise higher otherwise dullness is the end result, as illustrated by this article.


----------



## Londonese

^^It's pretty pathetic compared to some of the world's greatest concert venues, but would still be a considerable improvement for the area.

I mean, this is what it would replace...










...but yeah we could do so much better. We have/had a chance to make this side of the river into something special but seem to be settling for mediocrity once again.


----------



## potto

Looks exactly the same to me! The location is even worse than the current proposal behind St Paul's. They are far too limited for a large cultural building because of St Paul's being in the vicinity. This stretch of the river desperately needs smaller buildings with vertical emphasis. Boutique hotels as an example. It can't handle large floorplate offices or concert halls. The fiasco of the flat lined bloomberg building should be a warning to all to steer a wide berth if you want breathing space for your architecture.


----------



## JamieUK

Isn't that the building that's on top of an area where they used to be a castle?


----------



## onerob

Londonese said:


> ^^It's pretty pathetic compared to some of the world's greatest concert venues, but would still be a considerable improvement for the area.
> 
> I mean, this is what it would replace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but yeah we could do so much better. We have/had a chance to make this side of the river into something special but seem to be settling for mediocrity once again.


I _loathe_ that building. London looks like a provincial backwater in that photo (well, apart from a somewhat famous cathedral in the background).


----------



## PortoNuts

> *U.K. Lawmakers Back Heathrow Expansion After Government Delay*
> 
> *Most lawmakers say a third runway at London’s Heathrow is the preferred method of expanding U.K. airport capacity, according to a survey commissioned by Heathrow.*
> 
> The ComRes poll of 150 of Britain’s 650 members of parliament, conducted as Prime Minister David Cameron again delayed the decision, found 84 percent said the U.K. needed an extra runway in the south east of England.
> 
> Two-thirds of those from both the governing Conservative and the opposition Labour parties chose Heathrow as the best place to expand.
> 
> Cameron was attacked by business groups last month when he ducked the decision again, putting it off until after London’s Mayoral election in May. The Conservative candidate, Zac Goldsmith, is an opponent of Heathrow expansion.
> 
> ComRes interviewed 150 lawmakers online and by paper self-completion questionnaire between Nov. 12 and Dec. 16.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ack-heathrow-expansion-after-government-delay


----------



## phoenixboi08

Black Cat said:


> Not exactly Sydney Opera House is it?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...t-hall-museum-london-blackfriars-simon-rattle
> 
> I concur with the musicians that the riverside site is much more appropriate than the Museum of London site, however....this initial image does the proposal no favours. Surely London can do something better than an above ground concrete bunker?
> 
> Also, the flat lining of the city silhouette to meet height restrictions has also got to stop, just makes the north bank look aweful. Yes we want to see St Pauls, from the South Bank, but the dead hand of height restrictions needs to be softened to allow architectural feature elements to rise higher otherwise dullness is the end result, as illustrated by this article.


I would have to agree...In this instance, "starchitects" actually have done a masterful job in creating compelling venues which are unique but not gaudy. 

It's a bit shocking, as I've come to associate London's contemporary architecture with rather unconventional designs. This is rather tame and reminds me much more of post-modern halls in the US (e.g. Kennedy Arts Center, Lincoln Center, etc).

Though, so long as it serves its function, one can't complain too much.


----------



## steppenwolf

Black Cat said:


> Not exactly Sydney Opera House is it?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...t-hall-museum-london-blackfriars-simon-rattle
> 
> I concur with the musicians that the riverside site is much more appropriate than the Museum of London site, however....this initial image does the proposal no favours. Surely London can do something better than an above ground concrete bunker?
> 
> Also, the flat lining of the city silhouette to meet height restrictions has also got to stop, just makes the north bank look aweful. Yes we want to see St Pauls, from the South Bank, but the dead hand of height restrictions needs to be softened to allow architectural feature elements to rise higher otherwise dullness is the end result, as illustrated by this article.


This is very 'generic international concert hall' isn't it. Hopefully there will be a design competition although god knows who would be on the panel and what would be influencing their decision. That kind of process would almost certainly end up with the generic modern box approach winning.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Draining of the docks continues to make way for 1 Bank Street photo by Koolduct


----------



## SE9

potto said:


> Looks exactly the same to me! The location is even worse than the current proposal behind St Paul's. They are far too limited for a large cultural building because of St Paul's being in the vicinity. This stretch of the river desperately needs smaller buildings with vertical emphasis. Boutique hotels as an example. It can't handle large floorplate offices or concert halls. The fiasco of the flat lined bloomberg building should be a warning to all to steer a wide berth if you want breathing space for your architecture.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## PortoNuts

Good to see 1 Bank Street going on.


----------



## SE9

*Central Somers Town* | Somers Town NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884548

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/centralsomerstown


Project facts


Location: Central Somers Town, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Architect: DSDHA | dRMM | Duggan Morris | Adam Khan

Homes: 136

Public open space: 11,765m²

Plans for Central Somers Town have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Manulas

Very good development here in London! Really love it!


----------



## SE9

*Chiswick Curve* | Chiswick W4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026217

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Land at Chiswick Roundabout, Great West Road, London W4

London borough: Hounslow

Developer: Starbones Limited

Architect: Studio Egret West

Floors: 32

Homes: 320

Plans for the Chiswick Curve have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## JamieUK

Oh that green car is nice! oh right yeah building is nice too.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

looks like a TVR, I think. always wanted one as a wee lad, before I moved to london and stopped wanting anything as silly as a car at all :lol:


----------



## SE9

Locals aren't warming to the proposals in the same manner :lol:


----------



## SE9

> *Rail bosses cut ribbon on thousands of extra London Overground seats*
> 
> Thousands of extra London Overground seats every hour will help ease overcrowding on the service’s packed trains, rail bosses have announced.
> 
> Trains running on the north, west and east London lines and the Euston to Watford service, all of which were previously covered by four-carriage trains, have been lengthened by one extra carriage apiece – meaning every train will take 170 more passengers.
> 
> Work to boost capacity has been taking place since last year but as of this week all trains are running with the extra carriages.


Continued: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...f-extra-london-overground-seats-a3151461.html


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










The South Bank Tower viewed from Waterloo Bridge, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars rising, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Height: 85m

Floors: 29










The Merano Residences rising at Albert Embankment, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Merano Residences / Corniche u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Sky Gardens viewed from Nine Elms Lane, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Skygardens u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737










Cladding at a low rise element of Nine Elms Point, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Nine Elms Point u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645608

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










One The Elephant viewed from Kennington, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Kennington Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


One the Elephant u/c from Kennington Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Titan Man

One The Elephant?! Who makes up those silly names that skyscrapers have today... I mean, it is the address of the building, but still, it sounds stupid.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The Scalpel site this morning, viewed from the Lloyd's Building:


----------



## Bligh

I'm looking forward to seeing One Blackfriars rise now! So many exciting projects at the moment.

Thanks for all your hard work SE9 mate.


----------



## JamieUK

One Blackfriars and the The Scalpel will be gorgeous when finished.


----------



## PortoNuts

One Blackfriars will really turn into a beast.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market Redovelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

 Improved factillates for market traders 

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and a culinary school 










The condemned flower market , which will make way in 2016 for the highrises of the Northern Site. Amongst the construction frenzy. Photo by stevekeirestu 


Sunset for the NCGM flower market by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Lexicon as viewed from Old Street , photo by Potto


----------



## LDN N7

Black Cat said:


> Not exactly Sydney Opera House is it?



It doesn't need to be. It's just one of many concert halls in London.

We already have the Royal Opera House. Oh and that little thing called the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Needs One Million Homes Over Next Decade, Report Says*
> 
> *Soaring demand means London and its surrounding counties will need at least one million new homes in the next 10 years to meet demand and prevent values and rentals from spiraling higher, the Adam Smith Institute research group said in a report on Friday.*
> 
> Building on less than 4 percent of the city’s Green Belt, the spaces around the city where development is limited, would provide the homes needed, the report said. Almost all of the homes could be provided within 800 meters of a commuter train station, it said.
> 
> London is at risk of a housing bubble as real estate begins to look overvalued after house prices surged 40 percent from the beginning of 2013, UBS Group AG said in October.
> 
> A rising population is also pushing up rents, which averaged 1,544 pounds ($2,250) a month in November, more than double the amount charged in the rest of the U.K., according to Homelet, the U.K’s largest reference-checking and rentals insurance company.
> 
> “The increasing demand for housing is putting pressure on our cities, the growth and prosperity which is strangled by urban containment policies that were introduced nearly 70 years ago,” Tom Papworth wrote in the report.
> 
> “Green belts also have significant negative effects in human welfare, pushing up accommodation costs, reducing private space, increasing house price volatility and increasing the cost of business.”
> 
> The Greater London Authority wants to double house building in the U.K. capital to 42,000 homes a year, the most since the 1930s, because the city’s population is expected to rise to 9 million by 2020 from 8.4 million in 2013.
> 
> Developers completed just 21,350 new homes in year to September, according to U.K. government data.
> 
> The Adam Smith Institute is an independent think tank that promotes free markets and libertarian ideas.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ne-million-homes-over-next-decade-report-says


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hounslow High Street Quarter* | Hounslow TW3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128365249#post128365249

Official website: http://www.barrattdevelopments.co.uk/showcase/hounslow-high-street-quarter-london/

Project facts


Address: Hounslow High Street , Hounslow , TW3

London borough: Hounslow

Developer: Barratt London and Wilson Bowden Developments

Architect: tp bennet

Homes: 525

Floors: 27 | 13 | 10 | 9 

Height: 86 | 19 | 19 | 15m

Commercial Floorspace: 134,000 sq ft



















The scheme has been approved by the secretary for communities and local government. Greg Clark. Construction should commence in 2017.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Winstanley and York Road estate regeneration* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129877833#post129877833

Official website: http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/news/article/13173/next_step_for_battersea_housing_estates_revival/

Project facts


Address: Winstanley and York Road estates , Battersea , SW11 , London

London borough: Wandsworth

Homes: 2,000 approximately 

Public Realm: Improved cycling provision and connections to Clapham Junction station. 

Site at present 










Upon completion


----------



## PortoNuts

Hounslow High Street looks good.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










The Tate extension viewed from Park Street:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










Cladding installation nearly complete at the South Bank Tower:


----------



## SE9

*One New Street Square* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692880

Official website: http://www.landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/1-New-Street-Square


Project facts


Address: 1 New Street Square, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Without

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Robin Partington Architects

Height: 70m

Floors: 16










Cladding progress at 1 New Street Square:


----------



## SE9

*1 Oxford Street* | Soho W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/1-oxford-street


Project facts


Address: 1 Oxford Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Crossrail | Derwent

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 8 | 8

Floorspace: 35,355m²

350 seat theatre










Core rising at the 1 Oxford Street scheme, photo by David Holt:


London January 5 2016 083 Charing Cross Road by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## arthurstudent

Which buildings were demolished for these two?


----------



## JamieUK

arthurstudent said:


> Which buildings were demolished for these two?


I think this is what it was before. If I got the location right.


----------



## Vaklston

Well, that's sad...


----------



## Black Cat

LDN N7 said:


> It doesn't need to be. It's just one of many concert halls in London.
> 
> We already have the Royal Opera House. Oh and that little thing called the Royal Albert Hall.


The point is that the concert hall proposal is not intended to be "just one of many concert halls in London". Rather, the intention is to design and build a concert hall of the highest standards, to be the equal of the finest concert halls ever built anywhere in the world. London has a number of concert halls, but none has been considered to possess world class concert hall qualities since the loss in WW2 of the Queen's Hall: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen's_Hall

If one is going to undertake such a project, and locate it to a prominent site on the Thames with St Paul's as a backdrop, is a design which mimics the current post war building satisfactory? I would like to think that London can do better than that, otherwise why not just build economic bland buildings all the time as London has plenty of fine buildings already.


----------



## PortoNuts

One New Street looks good.


----------



## arthurstudent

Sad... although these buildings didn't look that nice, they were still part of London's history. Thank you for letting me know! @JamieUK


----------



## essjaybee

Didn't those buildings have to be demolished to make way for the Crossrail access shaft, and the redevelopment of Tottenham Court Road station?


----------



## .Adam

Correct - architecturally not a huge loss. However a lot of sentiment and good times lost with the necessary destruction of the Astoria.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://lbsp.co.uk/our-portfolio/the-madison

Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Meridian Property Holdings and LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Contractor has been appointed to construct The Madison



gegloma01 said:


> *Balfour Beatty agrees to begin work on 53-floor Canary Wharf tower
> *
> 
> http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/2f1c00f8-b56f-11e5-b147-e5e5bba42e51.html#axzz3wrwS2R7n
> 
> Balfour Beatty has agreed to begin preliminary work on a planned 53-storey residential tower in London, putting it on course to clinch a £150m deal to build the skyscraper. The London-listed builder said it had secured a £1m contract for services ahead of full construction of The Madison, located adjacent to Canary Wharf, London’s second financial centre.
> 
> “Early works such as demolition and below-ground enabling works have been undertaken and full construction will start in the first half of this year,” said Nick Crawford of LBS Properties, which is managing the development on behalf of Jersey-based ED Group. “[Balfour] is in the driving seat to win the main construction contract, [worth] circa £150m,” he added.
> 
> ...
> 
> LBS said it had already pre-sold around 100 units at The Madison to buyers from the UK, Hong Kong, mainland China and the Middle East. The 187-metre tower is scheduled for completion by the end of 2019.
> 
> Under its “pre-construction services agreement” with LBS, Balfour will work on areas including logistics and procurement from February.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Land reclamation works by skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/

Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 560











Continued site prep at Newfoundland by Skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14

Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Site prep at City Pride , photo by Skyscraperfan5


----------



## GB1

Why does it take so long to build a tower in London, the slowness of it, from planning permission to completion is painfully slow.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Manhattan Loft Gardens making a dent upon the local skyline , photo by skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Glasshouse Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: http://ghgstratford.com/

Project facts


Address: Glasshouse Gardens, Anthem Way, London E20

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 30 | 17

Homes: 330










Glasshouse Gardens nearing completion photo by Skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay by skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Chapmantolcher 

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Vauxhall Sky Gardens by skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Novotel Canary Wharf , nearing completion. Photo by Chest


----------



## SE9

*Saffron Square* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520683

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/croydon/saffron-square


Project facts


Address: Saffron Square, Wellsley Road, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 134m

Floors: 44










Saffron Square viewed from Wandle Park, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Saffron Square from Wandle Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wandle Park by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: Ruskin Square, Wellesley Road, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Developer: Stanhope and Schroders

Architect: Shedkm

Cost: £500 million ($750m)

Homes: 625

Office space: 22,000m²










Ruskin Square rising by East Croydon Station, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Construction beside East Croydon station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Construction beside East Croydon station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> *1 Oxford Street* | Soho W1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/1-oxford-street
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 1 Oxford Street, London W1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Developer: Crossrail | Derwent
> 
> Architect: AHMM
> 
> Floors: 8 | 8
> 
> Floorspace: 35,355m²
> 
> 350 seat theatre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core rising at the 1 Oxford Street scheme, photo by David Holt:
> 
> 
> London January 5 2016 083 Charing Cross Road by David Holt, on Flickr


This thing is so provincial.


----------



## ex-E14

^ Agreed, it's pretty bland. That corner has been pretty scruffy looking and in need of improvement since I first saw it (a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away), but this is not what it needed.

Not to mention that new glass tube entrance does nothing for me either. I'd almost say the fountain was better (almost).


----------



## PortoNuts

> *`Full' Heathrow Adds 1.6 Million Passengers Aided by Bigger Jets*
> 
> *London’s Heathrow Airport, which has operated close to the capacity of its two runways since the start of the decade, boosted passenger numbers to just short of 75 million last year as airlines deployed bigger jets to beat the cap on flights.*
> 
> Europe’s busiest hub added 1.6 million passengers, a 2.2 percent gain, even as plane movements increased just 0.3 percent, it said in a statement Monday.
> 
> By the year’s end, more than 20 Airbus Group SE A380 superjumbos were landing every day, helping to lift the average number of seats per flight to 209.
> 
> U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron has delayed a decision on whether to allow the construction of a third runway at Heathrow until after London’s mayoral election later this year.
> 
> The airport says it needs a new strip to lift passenger numbers above 135 million by 2050, while opponents say the 18 billion-pound ($26 billion) plan is too costly and will increase noise in a heavily urban area.
> 
> Flights to the Persian Gulf states -- home to some of the world’s largest international carriers -- as well as emerging markets were among the main drivers of growth in 2015, Heathrow said.
> 
> Passenger volumes rose 14 percent on routes to China and 8 percent to Latin America. The airport handled 1.5 million metric tons of cargo.
> 
> Chief Executive John Holland-Kaye said in the statement that Heathrow’s expansion plan will make Britain “the best connected country in the world.”


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-1-6-million-passengers-aided-by-bigger-jets


----------



## Mr Cladding

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










White Collar Factory under construction , photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Westfield White City Expansion* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490127

Official website: http://www.westfieldlondon-plans.co.uk/]


Project facts


London borough: Hammersmith and Fulham 

Developer: Westfield 

Homes: 1,347

Additional Retail floorspace: 60,000 sq m (including a flagship 21,000 sq m John Lewis department store).










Construction and site prep at White City , photo by Mr Cladding

Hive of activity by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## london lad

Stravinsky said:


> This thing is so provincial.



You can thank provincial Westminster and Camden council for that.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










As seen from Granary Square , photo by Mr Cladding

Granary Square by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Building R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

Developer: Argent

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11










Site prep at Plot R7 , photo by myself

Gate 20a by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10










Construction update at Four Pancras Square , photo by Mr Cladding

4 Pancras Square by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Address: 2 Ossulston St, London NW1 1HT

London borough: Camden

Cost: £600 million ($910m)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million










Francis Crick Center nearing completion , photo by Mr Cladding

Francis Crick Center by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## ex-E14

^ A minor point, but 215 Euston Road is not the site of the new building it's where they are currently located.

Great, I see you updated it.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Deutsche Bank Fund Buys $537 Million London Office Project*
> 
> *Deutsche Bank AG’s asset-management unit agreed to buy a building that will house the Financial Conduct Authority in London’s Stratford district for more than 370 million pounds ($537 million).*
> 
> The Deutsche Bank unit will buy the 19-story property, which is under construction, on behalf of one of the lender’s German funds, Deutsche Bank and sellers Lend Lease Group and London and Continental Railways said by e-mail on Tuesday.
> 
> “Buying this building is a great opportunity to invest in one of London’s emerging markets at an early stage and has great potential for strong growth as occupiers are attracted by the diversity and vibrancy of the area,” James Petit, Deutsche Bank’s head of real estate for the U.K. and Ireland, said in the statement.
> 
> The FCA, which regulates financial markets in the U.K., is due to move into the property in east London in 2018.
> 
> Companies are moving out of central London after a shortage of office space caused rental prices to surge. Average office rents in Stratford are around 30 pounds to 40 pounds a square foot compared with 65 pounds to 70 pounds for similar properties in the City of London financial district, according to estimates by Mat Oakley, head of European commercial research at Savills Plc in London.
> 
> *A unit of Legal & General Group Plc last week bought the Transport for London building at the development next to London’s Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park from Lend Lease and LCR for 246 million pounds.*
> 
> The U.K. real estate business of Deutsche Bank’s asset management arm had 5.4 billion euros of assets under management as of Sept. 30, according to the statement.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nd-acquires-537-million-london-office-project


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> This thing is so provincial.


If it were any larger or more elaborate, then "London is losing its soul to large developments" would be the call eh.


----------



## stop that

If my city had less going on than minor london boroughs like Aldgate, stratford or Croydon I wouldn't talk about provincial lol.


----------



## Stravinsky

Well, the Astoria was London, that thing belongs to MK.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Tolworth Tower Redevelopment* | Surbiton KT6 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126428839#post126428839

Official website: http://www.cnmestates.com/TolworthTower

Project facts

Proposals involve the retention and refurbishment of the existing Tolworth tower an office block designed by George Marsh of R. Seifert and Partners


Address: Tolworth Tower , Tolworth Broadway , Surbiton , KT6 7EL

London borough: Kingston Upon Thames

Developer: CNM Estates

Floors: 22 | 19 | 15 | 12 | 5

Residential Units: 311

Commercial Floorspace: 962sqm



















This scheme was approved by Kingston Council.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market Redovelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

 Improved factillates for market traders 

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and a culinary school 










Demoltion is underway at the Market site , photo by Stevekeirestu


NCGM demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/

Project facts


Borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Construction update from stevekeirestu


Nova Victoria u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Merano Residences is close to topping out , photo by stevekeirestu


Merano Residences u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 and 24

Homes: 253










Construction update from stevekeirestu 


Albert Embankment u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk is nearing completion , photos by stevekeirestu


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Riverwalk u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Chapmantolcher 

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Vauxhall Sky Gardens on the rise. Photo by stevekeirestu


Vauxhall u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/

Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737










Nine Elms Point as viewed from Pimlico , photo by stevekeirestu


Nine Elms u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html

Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










The new London embassy , cladding progression. Photo by stevekeirestu


US Embassy u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Brunel Building* | Paddington W2

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844812&page=2

Official website:http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/55-65-north-wharf-road1/

Project facts


Address: 55-65 North Wharf Road , Paddington W2 1LA

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office floorspace: 240,000 sq ft 

Floors: 16










Tenants have vacated the existing building on 55-65 North Wharf Road , to make way for the Brunel Building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^



















Really nice :cheers:

Looks like it's replacing this.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Originally i didn't like it , how was it going to fit in with the dross that's there currently. However to be greeted with an design like that , as you emerge from the tube to Paddington Basin would be a welcomed change. 

It will also open up that side of Paddington Basin that's been impassable since the 1960s , it will also improve the view you would get if looking at 31 London Street.


----------



## PortoNuts

The Brunel Building is sublime.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

finally! the tolworth eyesore needs a facelift..


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> The Brunel Building is sublime.


I'm glad it's got an overall warm reception, I'm still not too sure. The cross-bracing is a bit messy for me , however I'm looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Gatwick Boosts New-Runway Case as Single Strip Serves 40 Million*
> 
> *London Gatwick airport’s passenger tally surged beyond 40 million last year, with a jump in long-haul flights from its sole runway bolstering claims that the facility could become a major hub if granted the right to build a second landing strip.*
> 
> Passenger numbers at Gatwick, which was already the world’s busiest single-runway airport, advanced 5.6 percent in 2015, outpacing a 2.2 percent gain at London’s main Heathrow hub. Both facilities are effectively operating at the limits of existing infrastructure, with little scope for more flights.
> 
> U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron said in December that the government accepts that southeast England needs more airport capacity, while postponing a decision on where a runway should be built until after London’s mayoral election in May.
> 
> The delay has given Gatwick fresh hope after a state-appointed committee last year endorsed Heathrow as clearly the best site for growth.
> 
> Long-haul services spurred gains in 2015, Gatwick said Wednesday, led by a 12 percent jump on North Atlantic routes, with Las Vegas and Los Angeles boosting passenger numbers 50 percent in December. Toronto also piled on travelers, as did services to winter sun destinations including Goa, Jamaica and Barbados.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...runway-case-as-single-strip-serves-40-million


----------



## Mr Cladding

*56-66 Gwynne Road* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412600&page=16

Official website: TBA

Project facts


Address: 56 - 66 Gwynne Road SW11 3UW , London

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Farthings Investments Ltd

Architect: Wimshurst Partners 

Floors : 14

Residental units : 33 










Plans for the redevelopment of 56-66 Gwynne Road have been approved by the London borough of Wandsworth.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Construction update from the site cam


----------



## onerob

From Jason Hawkes. Demolition progress at the site of the Shell Centre.


----------



## stop that

Southbank is gunna have a cool cluster when all these towers are topped out. With these new clusters going up in central London in and around the city cluster it won't be long until thry merge into one big downtown skyline. There's the southbank/blackfriars cluster, the broadgate cluster, the Shoreditch cluster, the city road cluster and of course the city of london cluster, plus all the residential towers going up around it in Aldgate. 
The COL/central London alone will be a good skyline. The cluster will need a new name tho, as the COL merges with its surrounding clusters, maybe get rid of the cluster tag alltogether and just call it the 'downtown'. Similar thing is happening in canary wharf/wood wharf/docklands/greenwich as its becoming one big sea of towers. There will still be individual clusters tho, in nine elms, stratford, Croydon, elephant and castle etc.


----------



## benpicko

Has it always been the case that 95% of architectural projects are this awful?


----------



## hugh

stop that said:


> ... maybe get rid of the cluster tag alltogether and just call it the 'downtown'.


I don't think so.


----------



## SE9

No chance of central London (or at least its skyline) as an entity being referred to as 'downtown'.


----------



## SE9

*Centre Point Redevelopment* | St Giles WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679472

Official website: http://www.centrepointlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 101-103 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Developer: Almacantar 

Architect: Rick Mather Architects, Conran and Partners 

Floors: 33

Homes: 82



















The Centre Point sign at Trafalgar Square, as the tower undergoes redevelopment. Photos by SE9:


Centre Point sign at Trafalgar Square, London by SE9, on Flickr


Centre Point sign at Trafalgar Square, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Lexicon and the neighbouring Canaletto viewed from Stoke Newington, photo by David Holt:


London January 13 2016 007 Clean Air London by David Holt, on Flickr


London January 13 2016 010 London Skyline by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Love that Centre Point sign.


----------



## erbse

That tower was what annoyed me most about Oxford Street. Glad to see it gets a makeover, hopefully it'll look substantially better from the street.


----------



## GB1

Is work being carried out on the national gallery ?


----------



## Stravinsky

erbse said:


> That tower was what annoyed me most about Oxford Street. Glad to see it gets a makeover, hopefully it'll look substantially better from the street.


More than 300 buses queuing up along the road? :lol:


----------



## stop that

SE9 said:


> No chance of central London (or at least its skyline) as an entity being referred to as 'downtown'.


You might be right, but as the city of london cluster expands and merges with the the other clusters going up around it, and all the 20fl+ aldgate residentials, would we still call it the 'city cluster' just a bigger expanded one. I suppose that does make sense


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Highpoint* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=12430910

Official website: http://residential.jll.co.uk/en-gb/property-search/property-details.aspx?t=c&id=JLLATC41432


Project facts


Address: 80 Newington Butts, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Realstar

Architect: Richard Rogers 

Height: 149m

Floors: 44










Construction update of Highpoint , photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Construction of the retail podium at Two Fifty One , photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Cladding at One Blackfriars is in view , photo by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










One The Elephant is nearing completion , photos by thevladski


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Concrete pouring at 100 Bishopsgate , photos by Potto


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> Love that Centre Point sign.


It caught me by (pleasant) surprise, I didn't know that it would be at the square. Glad I decided to walk to the station.


----------



## stop that

It's great watching 100 Bishopsgate, the Scalpel, one angel court and Heron plaza rising together in the COL. It will to give a density and height boost to the city cluster. Also the 278m Bishopsgate tower which is about to begin construction in the city cluster aswell. Multiple cores rising right next to each other will make for some cool pics. With the other towers rising in and around them, central London will look like core city.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Mr Cladding said:


> *US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176
> 
> Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8
> 
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> 
> Developer: Federal Government of the United States
> 
> 
> Architect: Kieran Timberlake
> 
> 
> Cost: $1 billion
> 
> 
> Floors: 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new London embassy , cladding progression. Photo by stevekeirestu
> 
> 
> US Embassy u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Is this embassy the most expensive in the world?


----------



## SE9

Kot Bazilio said:


> Is this embassy the most expensive in the world?


It's the most expensive U.S. Embassy.


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> More than 300 buses queuing up along the road? :lol:


Yeah, it's called one the best bus systems in the world. You can get anywhere from Oxford street by bus in matter of 5 min of waiting time. Where esle can you do this?


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Is work being carried out on the national gallery ?


Yes, renovation to the National Gallery's 19th-century and Impressionist galleries


----------



## JamieUK

What will happen to the old US embassy?


----------



## GB1

SE9 said:


> Yes, renovation to the National Gallery's 19th-century and Impressionist galleries


 What about the outside ?


----------



## SE9

JamieUK said:


> What will happen to the old US embassy?


The Chancery Building was sold to Qatari Diar. They are currently exploring a number of options with respect to its future use.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> What about the outside ?


The National Gallery is Grade I listed, its exterior will be unaltered.


----------



## SE9

*Renaissance* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/h454401-renaissance/


Project facts


Address: Renaissance, Loampit Vale, London SE13

Borough: Lewisham

Developer: Barratt Homes

Architect: Assael Architecture

Homes: 788

Today at Renaissance, the last building of the scheme has been completed and is now occupied. Photos by SE9:


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($375m)

Homes: 800

Progress at the first phase of Lewisham Gateway, photos by SE9:


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39

The Novotel Canary Wharf nearing completion, photos by SE9:


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lincoln Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1505132

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/galliard-developments/development/?development=Lincoln-Plaza


Project facts


Address: 20 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Grid Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 31










Lincoln Plaza near completion, photo by SE9:


Lincoln Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Piling ongoing at Harbour Central, with Baltimore Tower nearing completion in the background. Photos by SE9:


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Stravinsky

Quicksilver said:


> Yeah, it's called one the best bus systems in the world. You can get anywhere from Oxford street by bus in matter of 5 min of waiting time. Where esle can you do this?


5 min waiting for a bus + 90 inside of it because you're stuck in front of Selfridges :lol:


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Construction progress at Dollar Bay, photos by SE9:


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










The Madison site cleared, ready for construction to commence. Marketing suite now open. Photos by SE9:


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










New site hoardings at the Wardian London, construction commencing soon. Photos by SE9:


Wardian London - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Wardian London - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 35










Site excavation ongoing at South Quay Plaza today, photo by SE9:


South Quay Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Piling and land reclamation ongoing at the 1 and 10 Bank Street site, photos by SE9:


1 and 10 Bank Street - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


1 and 10 Bank Street - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling ongoing at the Newfoundland site, photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> 5 min waiting for a bus + 90 inside of it because you're stuck in front of Selfridges :lol:


Why? Oxford street is closed to general traffic, only buses and taxis.


----------



## cristof

looking forward to stroll around CW in 10 years time, will be mind blowing


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> 5 min waiting for a bus + 90 inside of it because you're stuck in front of Selfridges :lol:


Oxford Street days before Christmas, its busiest time of year. Vehicular traffic free-flowing:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*52 Lime Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://52limestreet.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Concrete pouring for 52 lime street , a core is due imminently. 










link to webcam : http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/webcam/


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> Oxford Street days before Christmas, its busiest time of year. Vehicular traffic free-flowing:


Nononononononono, this is clearly faked

Oxford St every other day of the year (up to 100 buses queue up here every evening at PM peak time):


----------



## SE9

That's not the evening rush, or the Christmas period, or standstill traffic.

And that photo is over 10 years old.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Land reclamation and piling for phase one ongoing at Wood Wharf, photos by SE9:


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Heavy machinery at the City Pride site, photos by SE9:


City Pride - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


City Pride - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed from Millwall Outer Dock, photo by SE9:


Millwall Outer Dock - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Oxford Street* | Soho W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260219

Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/1-oxford-street


Project facts


Address: 1 Oxford Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Crossrail | Derwent

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 35,355m²

350 seat theatre










Core of the new theatre facing Charing Cross Road, photo by David Holt:


London January 15 2016 143 Charing Cross Road by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Concrete pouring for the basement slab commenced today at The Scalpel site, cheers to Cranesetc for the heads-up:


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> That's not the evening rush, or the Christmas period, or standstill traffic.
> 
> And that photo is over 10 years old.


Do you work for TfL? I do.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*St Georges Gate* | Tolworth KT5

London forum thread: Link to London thread goes here

Official website: http://formergovernmentofficestolworth.co.uk/#home/

Project facts


Address: Former Government Offices (King George's Gate), Hook Rise South, Surbiton 

London borough: Kingston Upon Thames

Developer: Spenhill Developments Limited

Architect: Collado Collins Architects

Floors: 18 | 15 | 11 | 10 

Homes: 705

Social Infrastructure; doctors surgery , nursery and contributions made to Knollmead Primary School

Transport Infrastructure: improved cycling provision and transport interchange at Tolworth station

Plans for St George's Gate have been submitted for planning , planning documents are viewable here

Site overview


----------



## Munwon

I remember reading in the 90's the Canary Wharf plan was a giant financial flop. Good to see it is booming and will continue to boom.


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> Do you work for TfL? I do.


I'd believe you if that stood for 'Trolls for Life'.


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.76bn)

Homes: 4,763










Construction progress at the Meridian Gate phase of the Kidbrooke Village regeneration project, photos by SE9:


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($150m)

Homes: 765










This past week at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photos by David Holt:


London January 13 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate Hackney by David Holt, on Flickr


London January 13 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate Hackney by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

SE9, Get some snowy pictures.


----------



## SE9

That dusting has all but melted on my side of town :lol:


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Lindon also does plenty of cool stuff with bricks


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Novotel Canary Wharf is nearing completion , as viewed from the Landmark Tower. Photo by Tbeam.


----------



## cardiff

Urgh, whats that mess between Novotel and Baltimore? Too many contrasting colours! The Novotel reminds me of a decent regional tower, maybe poorer quality than the rest of Canary Wharf especially, though i love the yellow base and looks decent in the sunshine.


----------



## Mr Cladding

cardiff said:


> Urgh, whats that mess between Novotel and Baltimore? Too many contrasting colours! The Novotel reminds me of a decent regional tower, maybe poorer quality than the rest of Canary Wharf especially, though i love the yellow base and looks decent in the sunshine.


That would be Phoenix Heights 

Architects Website : http://www.bradymallalieu.com/seventeen17.html


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35










Lexicon nearing completion , photos by dnw


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Wood Wharf Newsletter extract


----------



## SE9

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Lindon also does plenty of cool stuff with bricks


Things have certainly improved in that respect compared to the turn of the millennium.


----------



## SE9

London Aerial Footage
Jason Hawkes | 2015-2016


4K aerial footage of London, uploaded this weekend by Jason Hawkes:

151899307​


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10










Core rising at Four Pancras Square, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Construction progress at the Gasholders London, photo by skyscraperfan5:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










This weekend at the Tate Modern, viewed from NEO Bankside:


----------



## towerpower123

Lexicon is clearly far better than the renderings!


----------



## PortoNuts

Tate Modern's extension is taking a huge amount of time to finish.


----------



## SE9

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










Construction progress at the White Collar Factory, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed from Shooters Hill, photo by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

SE9 said:


>


They so need to make a banner out of that, it's so 5* worthy.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

PortoNuts said:


> Tate Modern's extension is taking a huge amount of time to finish.


100% worth it in my opinion.


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay viewed from South Quay, photo by Cantideck:


IMG_1309 by Conquip Engineering Group, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

Stravinsky said:


> Do you work for TfL? I do.




Stop going on strike you bunch of inconsiderate buffoons. Try making your tubes run on time. Stop hiking the cost of travelling in the capital.

And can you explain what exactly "defective train" means? I've heard this excuse 9 times already this year as to why TFL have made me late for meetings.


----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> I'd believe you if that stood for 'Trolls for Life'.


fortunately for you all I am informed about my numbers. On a positive note performance is increasing and will especially skyrocket, hopefully, with Crossrail taking over many routes and eventually leading to the pedestrianisation of Oxford St


----------



## Quicksilver

Stravinsky said:


> fortunately for you all I am informed about my numbers. On a positive note performance is increasing and will especially skyrocket, hopefully, with Crossrail taking over many routes and eventually leading to the pedestrianisation of Oxford St


Sorry, but in our Internet age "b****ing" is easy checkable. 

I used to take route 10 from Oxford Street very often during my time in London.

Here is performance for this route: 

http://bus.data.tfl.gov.uk/boroughreports/routes/performance-route-10.pdf

Come on, 30 sec waiting time and 98% performance mileage operated, come on give me a break "90 min waiting in front of Selfridge, my a**"

I dare you to find me the route with worst performance: http://content.tfl.gov.uk/bus-route-maps/oxford-circus-a4-261014.pdf


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

Ah, the pedestrianization of Oxford St. Now you can get panhandled and accosted by chuggers across ALL lanes of traffic! What fun!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*20 Eastbourne Terrace* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804427

Official website: http://landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/20-Eastbourne-Terrace/

Project facts


Address: 20 Eastbourne Terrace , Paddington , W2 6LE

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest 

Floors: 18

Office floorspace: 91,800 sq ft (8,528 sq m)










20 Eastbourne Terrace is nearing completion , as viewed from Paddington Basin. Photo by Mr Cladding. 

20 Eastbourne Terrace by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

When will blossom street complete SE9 ?


----------



## SE9

British Land intend to start construction work as soon as possible. Won't be phased.


----------



## SE9

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel rooms: 190

Homes: 120










Piling ongoing at the Heron Plaza site, photo by The Champ:


----------



## SE9

> *DoubleTree by Hilton London Excel opens in Docklands*
> The Wharf | 19 January 2016
> 
> Those seeking a luxurious stay in Docklands now have a fresh option after DoubleTree by Hilton London Excel opened its doors.
> 
> They will even be treated to a warm, home-baked cookie as they check in as part of the prestigious brand’s signature welcome.
> 
> DoubleTree by Hilton’s latest property, in Festoon Way close to the Excel exhibition centre , offers 260 rooms, a restaurant and a bar.


Continued: http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/local-news/doubletree-hilton-london-excel-opens-10758610


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay and the nearby Baltimore Tower viewed from Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by SE9:


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Height: 81m

Floors: 26










Horizons viewed from Greenwich Peninsula, photos by SE9:


Horizons - Blackwall, London by SE9, on Flickr


Horizons and New Providence Wharf - Blackwall, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Peninsula Garden* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0405, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Designer: Design Research Studio | Alys Fowler | Thomas Hoblyn Landscape Architects

Area: 12,250m²










Yesterday at the Peninsula Garden, photos by SE9:


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 990

Retail space: 2,100m²










Piling and groundworks ongoing at the Upper Riverside site, photos by SE9:


Upper Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Upper Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Upper Riverside looks huge in the renders. I hope the real things turns out like that, the buildings are interesting.


----------



## SE9

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/lower-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plots M0101 to M0104 and M0114 to M0121, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon










Construction progress at the Lower Riverside section of the Greenwich Peninsula, photos by SE9:


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* and *IHG Hotel* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments | InterContinental Hotel Group

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24 | 18

Homes: 100

Hotel rooms: 453










Yesterday at the InterContinental hotel, photos by SE9:


InterContinental London The O2 - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


InterContinental London The O2 - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The International Quarter South* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/


Project facts


Address: The International Quarter South, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Various

Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 19 | 10 | 6 | 5 | 5

Flexible office space: 275,000m²










Cores rising at The International Quarter southern site, photos by SE9:


The International Quarter - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.6bn)

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Piling ongoing at plot N08 of East Village, photo by SE9:


East Village Plot N08 - Stratford, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

London borough: Haringey

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579










An aerial of construction progress this winter in Tottenham:


----------



## SE9

*The Gardens* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801067

Official website: http://www.cartwrightgardens-clg.com/


Project facts


Address: The Gardens, Cartwright Gardens, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Developer: University of London

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington

Student rooms: 954

Floorspace: 32,557m²










Progress at The Gardens scheme, to accommodate students of the University of London. Photos by SE9:


The Gardens - Bloomsbury, London by SE9, on Flickr


The Gardens - Bloomsbury, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10










Construction progress at Four Pancras Square, photo by SE9:


Four Pancras Square - King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Construction progress at the Gasholders London, photo by SE9:


Gasholders London - King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Fenman House* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Building R6, Beaconsfield Street, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Floors: 16










Piling underway at the Fenman House site, photo by SE9:


King's Cross, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Love the Gas Holders. :cheers2:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14

Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Pilling works countiune at City Pride , photos by koolduct


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215 | 192 | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35fl










Demoltion of the previous building is complete , photo by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










Construction update from Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

Borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk is nearing completion , photo update from Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48










Merano Residences as seen from St George's Wharf , photo by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Vauxhall Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

Borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Chapmantolcher 

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










Vauxhall Sky Gardens from the Wyvil estate , photo by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










One Nine Elms site prep , photo by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105441658

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










One The Elephant construction update from Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/

Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Horizons by Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay as viewed from Prestons Road , photo by Frankus Maximus.










Photo by Skyscraperfan5 








[/URL]


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/

Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










South Bank Tower from Frankus Maximus.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










Photos by Frankus Maximus 



















Skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Photo by Skyscraperfan5


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

are those still placeholder designs for wood wharf or have final designs been confirmed?


----------



## Mr Cladding

SomeKindOfBug said:


> are those still placeholder designs for wood wharf or have final designs been confirmed?


Wood Wharf has been given outline planning permission , with some plots have also been given outline planning permission such as the Herzog & de mourn tower.


----------



## capslock

Mr Cladding said:


> Battersea Power Station | Nine Elms SW8 London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929 Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/ Project facts [*]Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia [*]Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly [*]Cost: £8 billion ($12bn) [*]Area: 39 acres [*]Homes: 3,400 Construction update from Frankus Maximus.


The architect for this is Wilkinson Eyre. Vinoly hasn't touched this for years.


----------



## Mr Cladding

capslock said:


> The architect for this is Wilkinson Eyre. Vinoly hasn't touched this for years.


Wilkinson Eyre is the architect for one of the many plots at BPS. Whereas Vinoly is the masterplanner , the two are very different.


----------



## capslock

Mr Cladding said:


> Wilkinson Eyre is the architect for one of the many plots at BPS. Whereas Vinoly is the masterplanner , the two are very different.


 Yes - I'm aware of that. The update was for the power station I thought. Wilkinson Eyre are the architects redeveloping the power station, not Vinoly. I think I've seen other phases on here noting both master plan and building architect so we should do the same for all phases. Likewise, updates on Gehry's and Foster's contributions won't make a whole lot of sense if credited to Vinoly. When BIG get going on the new plaza, any updates should be credited to them too.

Just a suggestion. Makes sense to me


----------



## Mr Cladding

capslock said:


> Yes - I'm aware of that. The update was for the power station I thought. Wilkinson Eyre are the architects redeveloping the power station, not Vinoly. I think I've seen other phases on here noting both master plan and building architect so we should do the same for all phases. Likewise, updates on Gehry's and Foster's contributions won't make a whole lot of sense if credited to Vinoly. When BIG get going on the new plaza, any updates should be credited to them too.
> 
> Just a suggestion. Makes sense to me


You're argument is very credible , it's very awkward to have various project headers given that photo updates are nearly always of more than one phase. I'll adjust the headers to reflect this.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southall Waterside Phase A* | Southall UB2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847986

Official website: http://thesouthallgasworks.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Southall Gasworks , UB2 5LE

London borough: Ealing

Developer: Berkley St James

Architect: JTP 

Homes: 613

Open Space: 0.5 Hectares




























Another round of public consultation for phase A has concluded for Southall Waterside. Consulation website is viewable here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower as viewed from the River Thames , photo by stevekeirestu.


Providence Wharf by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/

Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Floors: 26

Homes: 190










Horizons from the River Thames , photo by stevekeirestu


Horizons near completion by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr[


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Minoco Wharf, London E16

Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.3bn)

Site area: 40 acres

Homes: 3,400










Royal Wharf Under construction , photo by stevekeirestu


Royal Wharf u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










Hoola as viewed from Greenwich Peninsula , photo by stevekeirestu


Docklands construction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

London Aerial Footage
Jason Hawkes | January 2016


Aerial footage by Jason Hawkes, uploaded today:

152962131​


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Homes: 5,300










Construction progress today at South Gardens, the first phase of Elephant Park. Photos by SE9:


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Elephant 1* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=469892

Official website: http://oakmayneproperties.com/oakmayne-properties/portfolio/tribeca-square/


Project facts


Address: Elephant 1, Elephant Road, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne | Delancey

Architect: Paskin Kyriakides Sands

Floors: 23

Homes: 373 | Student accommodation: 272










Cladding progress at Elephant 1, photos by SE9:


Elephant 1 - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Construction progress at Two Fifty One, photos by SE9:


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645608

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 123m

Floors: 37










Cladding progress at One The Elephant, photo by SE9:


One The Elephant - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Highpoint* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Highpoint, Newington Butts, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Realstar

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Height: 149m

Floors: 44










Construction progress at Highpoint, photo by SE9:


Highpoint - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas

SE9 said:


> London Aerial Footage
> Jason Hawkes | January 2016
> 
> 
> Aerial footage by Jason Hawkes, uploaded today:
> 
> 152962131​


This picture gives such a futuristic impression of the city. Those low rises along the river, along with the Tower of London on the right is so awesome.


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/


Project facts


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27










Piling ongoing at the Blackfriars Circus site, photos by SE9:


Blackfriars Circus - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


Blackfriars Circus - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










The South Bank Tower viewed along Stamford Street, photo by SE9:


South Bank Tower - South Bank, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Today at One Blackfriars, photos by SE9:


One Blackfriars - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


One Blackfriars - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Yesterday at the Tate Modern, photos by SE9:


Tate Modern Project - Bankside, London by SE9, on Flickr


Tate Modern Project - Bankside, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Piling ongoing at phase one of Wood Wharf, photos by Frankus Maximus:


----------



## SE9

*Sites C and E* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1714215

Official website: http://www.sellarcanadawater.com/


Project facts


Address: Sites C and E, Canada Water, London SE16

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: David Chipperfield Architects

Height: 140m

Floors: 43










Tower crane up at sites C and E in Canada Water, photo by SE9:


Sites C and E - Canada Water, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($150m)

Homes: 765










This past week at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photo by David Holt:


London January 20 2016 003 Kings Crescent Estate Hackney by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Fielden House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27










Demolition ongoing at the Fielden House site, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Fielden House demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One New Street Square* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692880

Official website: http://www.landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/1-New-Street-Square


Project facts


Address: 1 New Street Square, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Without

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Robin Partington Architects

Height: 70m

Floors: 16










Cladding progress at 1 New Street Square:


----------



## SE9

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 | 24

Homes: 253










Cladding progress at the Corniche's rear, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Corniche u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

The cladding is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## SE9

That's the 'back' of the development facing the railway line, hence it's pretty opaque.

I look forward to seeing how the main faces (facing the river) and higher levels on other sides will look.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Oak Park* | Old Oak Common NW10

Official website: http://www.oldoakpark.co.uk/download.pdf

London Forum: http://www.oldoakpark.co.uk/consultation.aspx

Project facts


Developer: London & Regional 

Residental Units: 7,000

Jobs: 8,000 

A new cultural and educational quarter of 500,000 sqft

Masterplanners: PLP Architecture

Transport Improvements: New LO station at Hythe Road and 14 new bridges and underpasses

The second round of public consultation is underway , associated info can be found here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400










From Battersea Power Station on Instagram


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Lindsey Street Crossrail* | Clerkenwell EC1A

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130267209#post130267209

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/news/articles/crossrail-gains-planning-approval-for-farringdon-offices/

Project facts


Address: Lindsey Street , Clerkenwell , EC1A , London

London borough: Islington

Developer: Scott Wilson Railways

Architect: PLP Architecture 

Floors: 5

Office Space: 120,000 sq ft 

The oversite development for the eastern ticket hall of Farringdon station has been approved by Islington council. Construction should commence in 2017.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Site update from the 52 Lime Street webcam


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Camley Bridge* | Kings Cross Central N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188&page=149

Official website: http://moxonarchitects.co.uk/newsite/projects/bridges-infrastructure/545-csb-camley-bridge/

Project facts


London borough: Camden

Client: Argent

Architect: Moxon Architects

Engineers: Arup

Length: 38 meters

Thickness: 15 millimetres 

A planning application for the Camley Bridge has been submitted to Camden Council.


----------



## Fro7en

The scalpel is maybe one of the best skyscrapers I've seen. It's not overly tall like almost every other skyscraper being built now but it's design is just so simple and beautiful.


----------



## erbse

The Scalpel would be much better as a solitary highrise or within Canary Wharf to add some contrast. But in its environment in the City, it's rude and respectless, i.e. fails imho. It seems like it's aggressively taking over the cityscape at this location.


----------



## .Adam

Rude and Respect less? how so? It's opposite the Gherkin, Leadenhall and Lloyds building. It has a glass curtain wall facade, leans out of the way of the view of St Pauls and is only 192m tall.


----------



## Fro7en

Yeah wtf? It looks like it will fit into the city perfectly.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Oak Park* | Old Oak Common NW10

Official website: http://www.oldoakpark.co.uk/

London Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845008

Project facts


Developer: London & Regional 

Residental Units: 7,000

Jobs: 8,000 

An additional base for the Science Museum with educational facilities.

Masterplanners: PLP Architecture

Transport Improvements: New LO station at Hythe Road alongside 14 new bridges and underpasses










The Science Museum is due to establish a new center at Old Oak Park.

Science Museum to be at heart of Old Oak Park
Standard.co.uk
Thursday 28th January 2016



> The Science Museum is to establish a major new building at the centre of the redevelopment in Old Oak Common.
> 
> The Standard revealed yesterday that Boris Johnson is in talks to bring a “household name” organisation to the west London site, which is currently occupied by the Cargiant used car lot.
> 
> Although the identity of the “world-famous cultural institution” has not been officially revealed, senior City Hall sources confirmed it is the South Kensington museum.
> 
> The 46-acre site will be turned into a neighbourhood with up to 7,000 homes, known as Old Oak Park, next to the Grand Union Canal after Cargiant moves out in 2021.
> 
> A new round of consultation on the plan said the cultural institution will have “education facilities and an outreach programme for schools and the local community, bringing visitors here every day of the year”.
> 
> The 500,000 sq ft building will be the anchor for a larger cultural quarter close to a new Overground train station at Hythe Road.
> 
> In a video accompanying the consultation, Geoff Springer, director of Cargiant’s property partner London & Regional, revealed that a “museum” would be part of the range of facilities for residents and visitors.
> 
> It is known that the Science Museum is looking for a home for its vast unseen archive of 170,000 objects stored at Blythe House in Olympia, which is being privatised by the Government.
> 
> The Science Museum shares Blythe House, the listed former headquarters of the Post Office Savings Bank, with the British Museum and the V&A.
> 
> In November, Chancellor George Osborne said the Government would invest £150 million to help the three bodies replace “out-of-date museum storage” there with “world-class storage facilities”. The investment would help the museums “move their collections out of storage and on display”.
> 
> The vast Edwardian building has 90 store rooms filled with Science Museum artefacts ranging from Stone Age tools to microscopes. Many form part of the collections of the Wellcome Trust on the history of medicine. The vast majority have never been on display.
> 
> Last night the Mayor was quizzed by London Assembly members about the identity of the institution referred to in Standard’s report. He joked: “It’s the cable car — it’s going to be moved.”
> 
> A formal announcement is expected in late February or early March. No one at the Science Museum or the Mayor’s office was available for comment.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

RE Old Oak, I remember that's where QPR the football club were bidding for land for their future stadium, have they found somewhere else to build eventually?


----------



## london lad

erbse said:


> The Scalpel would be much better as a solitary highrise or within Canary Wharf to add some contrast. But in its environment in the City, it's rude and respectless, i.e. fails imho. It seems like it's aggressively taking over the cityscape at this location.


Yep , whose idea of madness is it to put a tall building on this spot:nuts:


----------



## erbse

D'oh. Not the height is the problem there, but shape, alignment and position. I examined this further some time ago, if I'll find it I repost, if not, don't mind and be happy about whatever.


----------



## stop that

I'm happy the city of london consistently gets the best quality skyscrapers in europe, this is another to continue the trend, I'm more concerned about others tbh


----------



## JamieUK

I like how the The Scalpel looks like it's hugging the building next to it, in the render. It's the last building people can claim doesn't fit in based on the shape.


----------



## Birmingham

You won't see it soon from certain angles anyway.


----------



## hugh

erbse said:


> D'oh. Not the height is the problem there, but shape, alignment and position. I examined this further some time ago, if I'll find it I repost, if not, don't mind and be happy about whatever.


'D'oh' - I don't think. You criticize the building and make reference to it being a highrise - that certainly implies that you're taking it to task (and least in part) because of height.


----------



## Mr Cladding

alexandru.mircea said:


> RE Old Oak, I remember that's where QPR the football club were bidding for land for their future stadium, have they found somewhere else to build eventually?


not to my knowledge they have


----------



## stop that

erbse said:


> D'oh. Not the height is the problem there, but shape, alignment and position. I examined this further some time ago, if I'll find it I repost, if not, don't mind and be happy about whatever.


Oh, I get it. It is its alignment and position that you think is all wrong. Well, currently, as the alignment of the stars show, Mars, and its associated aggressive connotations, are currently rising in suturn which is in orbit at an angle directly above the the city of london, meaning the whole project must be scrapped, terrible news.
But fear not, Jupiter is currently clearing away the negative connotations from mars, as it sweeps past Saturn's glowing orb, in a precise alignment meaning that just south from london, somewhere on the continent, in, oh i don't know, say, Frankfurt, the planets are aligned just right, what luck, and this tower would fit in perfectly , where it can be enthusiastically praised by the local forumers........Isn't that right, urbse


----------



## Bligh

Fro7en said:


> The scalpel is maybe one of the best skyscrapers I've seen. It's not overly tall like almost every other skyscraper being built now but it's design is just so simple and beautiful.


I completely agree. I can't wait to see this tower rise. I'm really excited to see the quality of the cladding too. I just have a good feeling about it! :cheers:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newcombe House & Kensington Church Street* | Notting Hill W11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=729

Official website: TBC

Project facts


Address: Newcombe House and 161-237 Kensington Church Street , London , W11

London borough: Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea (RBKC)

Developer: Notting Hill Gate KCS Limited

Architect: Urban Sense Architects 

Floors: 17 and 13

Homes: 46




























Plans have been submitted to RBKC , plans can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

City Momentum Index
*Jones Lang LaSalle* (Chicago) | *January 2016*












*Report:* City Momentum Index 2016 


Associated news articles

*Yahoo Finance:* Innovation and Adaptability Create Cities of the Future

*The Independent:* London and Dublin among the 10 most successful cities in 2016

*World Property Journal:* Cities of the Future Adopt to Change and Leverage Innovation, Says JLL Index


















-


----------



## erbse

^ That doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## SE9

Helps to read through the report.


----------



## SE9

*45 Cannon Street* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708533

Official website: http://45cannonstreet.london


Project facts


Address: 45 Cannon Street, London EC4

Ward: Cordwainer

Developer: Morgan Capital Partners

Architect: Fletcher Priest

Floors: 8

Floorspace: 8,000m²










Construction at 45 Cannon Street, photo by stevekeiretsu:


45 Cannon St u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bloomberg.com/company/london/


Project facts


Address: 69-75 Cannon Street, London EC4 

Ward: Cordwainer

Developer: Bloomberg

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,101m²










Cladding progress at Bloomberg Place, photo by stevekeiretsu:


Bloomberg Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Wall Place* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251315

Official website: http://www.londonwallplace.com/


Project facts


Address: 121-123 London Wall, London EC2

Ward: Bassishaw

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 18 | 14

Floorspace: 68,914m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at London Wall Place, photo by stevekeiretsu:


London Wall Place u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Parts of London's City start to look like some random East Asian metropolis, see that last pic for instance...


----------



## SE9

Office developments in a business district, run for the hills.


----------



## SE9

*33 Central* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506957

Official website: http://33central.com/


Project facts


Address: 33 King William Street, London EC4

Ward: Dowgate

Developer: HB Reavis

Architect: John Robertson Architects

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 21,344m²











Construction progress at 33 Central, photo by stevekeiretsu:


33 King William St u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub

erbse said:


> Parts of London's City start to look like some random East Asian metropolis, see that last pic for instance...


Which is good because it means london is diverse! Its great to have a city made of different parts, it has something for everyone


----------



## Nick Holmes

erbse seems to be a bit jealous about London.hno:


----------



## erbse

Ohh shut up. I adore London. But especially for its rich architectural heritage pre 1960s.
I'm watching closely what's done to esp. the central aspects of the city. There's enough shite already and often the city can do much better. While in general, the quality of new architecture in London is outstanding of course.


----------



## Nick Holmes

No reason for being so rude.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Not much change at One Nine Elms


----------



## benpicko

SE9 said:


> Office developments in a business district, run for the hills.


Are office developments not allowed to be appealing to look at from the outside then?


----------



## stevekeiretsu

erbse said:


> Ohh shut up. I adore London. But especially for its rich architectural heritage pre 1960s.
> I'm watching closely what's done to esp. the central aspects of the city. There's enough shite already and often the city can do much better. While in general, the quality of new architecture in London is outstanding of course.


watching closely from the forum or have you ever actually been here? because I can assure you there is nothing at all asian-feeling about the experience of walking along London Wall.

About 100 metres prior to taking that photo I took this one:


Guildhall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And about 100 metres after taking that photo I took this one:


The (Roman) London Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Obviously if you just look at the photo framed on a brand new building under construction you can think it all looks too new and historyless, but that's not a realistic impression.


----------



## Soheilkb

People REALLY need to get it through their head that tall does not equal ugly. I honestly think the more ignorant people are the more vocal they get.[/QUOTE]


So true !


----------



## Tellvis

But I thought 1200 ft would have been uacceptable anyway because of the CAA restriction?


----------



## SE9

Indeed, the Shard is at the maximum allowed limit. 

London Bridge Tower (87 storeys of office space) was the 1,200ft proposal:


----------



## SE9

Time lapse south from the Monument, towards Southwark and Elephant & Castle:

153706479


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Square* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799595

Official website: http://www.j-sainsbury.co.uk/whitechapel


Project facts


Address: 1 Cambridge Heath Road, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: J Sainsbury plc

Architect: UNIT Architects

Homes: 559

Sainsbury's store: 11,028m²

Amended plans for Whitechapel Square have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Timberyard* | Deptford SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828646

Official website: http://www.thewharvesdeptford.com/


Project facts


Address: Land bounded by Oxestalls Road, Grove Street, Dragoon Road and Evelyn Street, London SE8

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Hawkins\Brown | HOK

Homes: 1,132

Flexible workspace: 7,500m²

The Timberyard launches this month in Deptford:


----------



## SE9

*60-70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: https://threalestate.com/properties-and-developments/70-st-mary-axe


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18










Demolition progress at the 60-70 St Mary Axe site, photo by stevekeiretsu:


60-70 St Mary Axe demolition by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> Indeed, the Shard is at the maximum allowed limit.
> 
> London Bridge Tower (87 storeys of office space) was the 1,200ft proposal:


I think that was the Broadway Malyan proposal. Renzo Piano originally had his Shard as tall as the Empire State Building, 1250ft:

"Piano originally planned a 380 metre tall tower as a replacement for an earlier design by Broadway Malyan. This height was reduced after much consultation with the planning authorities as it was considered excessive"




http://www.skyscrapernews.com/buildings.php?id=46


----------



## SE9

*One New Street Square* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692880

Official website: http://www.landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/1-New-Street-Square


Project facts


Address: 1 New Street Square, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Without

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Robin Partington Architects

Height: 70m

Floors: 16










Cladding progress at 1 New Street Square:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($330m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










The Tate Modern viewed from Park Street:


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










The South Bank Tower viewed across the river:


----------



## SE9

*St Michael's Square* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816347

Official website: http://www.stmichaelssquarecroydon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 6-44 Station Road, Croydon CR0

London borough: Croydon

Developer: Barratt Homes | Ward Homes | Portman Square Holdings

Architect: Assael Architecture

Floors: 25 | 21

Homes: 232

Commercial space: 1,894m²

Plans for St Michael's Square have been approved by Croydon Council:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Oaklands* | Old Oak Common NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129081046#post129081046

Official website: http://oaklandsregeneration.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Oaklands House, Old Oak Common Lane, White City, London NW10 6DU

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Genesis , QPR and Stadium Capital Developments 

Architect: CZWG Architects

Homes: 611

Floors: 26 | 16 | 10 | 10 




























A planning application for Oaklands has been submitted to OPDC for approval. Planning application is viewable here.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *St. Modwen Venture Weighs Sale of $893 Million London Site*
> 
> *St. Modwen Properties and France’s Vinci SA are considering the sale of a 10-acre (4-hectare) site near Battersea Power Station in London, the U.K. developer said on Tuesday.*
> 
> The plot at New Covent Garden Market has planning approval for more than 1,800 homes and is valued at 621 million pounds ($893 million), Birmingham-based St. Modwen said in a presentation to investors. The site may be offered toward the middle of the year, Chief Executive Officer William Oliver said on a call with analysts.
> 
> “This is 10-acres of land we’ll be putting on the market next to the American Embassy, overlooking the Thames, overlooking the Houses of Parliament,” Oliver said. “Even on a European basis, it is one of the primest pieces of land that will come to the market in the next year or two.”
> 
> Developers are competing to attract buyers for 18,000 new homes planned in the Nine Elms district, which stretches from Battersea Power Station to Vauxhall. Demand for London homes under construction slumped by 19 percent in the fourth quarter as rising sales taxes and global market turmoil damped demand.
> 
> Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne will raise the stamp-duty rate for purchases of buy-to-let and second homes to as much as 15 percent for the portion above 1.5 million pounds from April.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...e-weighs-sale-of-893-million-london-land-plot


----------



## GB1

^^^^ That'll be that site laying empty for years to come then, predictable.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Wood Wharf construction update from Potto.








[/SIZE]


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market Redovelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

 Improved factillates for market traders 

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and a culinary school 










St Modwen to put £620m Nine Elms Square up for sale, paving the way for next year's biggest land deal



> St Modwen has announced plans to put its £616m Nine Elms Square *Northern Site* residential scheme up for sale in what it predicts will mark one of the biggest land deals in the market this year or next.
> 
> The regeneration specialist and its French joint venture partner Vinci are carrying out a complete overhaul of New Covent Garden Market, the UK’s largest fruit and vegetable market, which will take 10 years to complete.
> 
> The 57 acre site will also include offices, shops and three residential "neighbourhoods" comprising 3,000 new homes – of which Nine Elms Square is the largest and most valuable.
> 
> St Modwen’s chief executive Bill Oliver, who also announced plans to step down this year, told City A.M.: “We are exploring options in the market place. An outright sale is one option or a level of continued involvement depending on how involved the prospective owners would like us to be.”
> 
> Oliver hailed the site as “one of the best pieces of real estate available in the UK and in Europe" and said he was confident of attracting several prospective buyers.


continued in link


----------



## PortoNuts

So excited about Wood Wharf.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

PortoNuts said:


> So excited about Wood Wharf.


It really looks like an impressive erection.


----------



## Android2001

That's what she said.


----------



## JamieUK

It's amazing how some buildings seem to go up really quickly and some take longer to get started then they do to get built.


----------



## SE9

Wood Wharf is an impressive site. Won't be too long before we see structures rising from the reclaimed dock.

Let's try and keep photo sizes standard in this thread!


----------



## SE9

*Stratosphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373567

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratosphere/


Project facts


Address: Stratosphere, The Broadway, London E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 122m | 55m

Floors: 38 | 15










Progress at Stratosphere, rising by Stratford Plaza. Photo by Quicksilver


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










A more distant view of the Manhattan Loft Gardens, photo by Quicksilver:


----------



## SE9

*Fielden House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27










Demolition progress at the Fielden House site, photo by SE9:


Fielden House - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


Fielden House - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Homes: 5,300










Yesterday at South Gardens, the first phase of Elephant Park. Photos by SE9:


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


Elephant Park - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London's Technology Companies Are Moving East to Canary Wharf*
> 
> *Canary Wharf, the east London financial district, will have the strongest rental growth in the U.K. capital this year as technology companies seek room to grow.*
> 
> The cost of leasing property will climb 12.6 percent to 44 pounds ($63) a square foot in central London’s cheapest office neighborhood, broker Knight Frank LLP forecasts, benefiting landlords Qatar Investment Authority and Brookfield Property Partners LP who gained control of the district last year.
> 
> Shoreditch, the hub for technology companies that’s north of the City of London, will slip to second place for rental growth after the cost of leasing an office rose almost 24 percent last year, Knight Frank forecasts.
> 
> Midtown, where Goldman Sachs Group Inc. is constructing an office building, will rank third with rental growth of 9.6 percent before the 2018 opening of Crossrail, the high-speed rail project that will link Canary Wharf to Heathrow Airport.
> 
> Rents in Shoreditch now average 65 pounds a square foot compared with 70 pounds a square foot in the City of London financial district.
> 
> “Everyone assumed the tech firms could not afford rents that high,” said James Roberts, Knight Frank’s chief economist. “The more successful startups from five or six years ago have matured into larger, established companies with deeper pockets. They now need bigger, modern, high quality offices, and they can afford to pay to get what they want.”
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ogy-companies-are-moving-east-to-canary-wharf


----------



## SE9

*Aylesbury Regeneration* | Walworth SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859444

Official website: http://www.aylesburynow.london/


Project facts


Address: Aylesbury Estate, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Notting Hill Housing

Masterplan architect: HTA Design

Cost: £2.4 billion ($3.5bn)

Homes: 3,500














































Scaffolding coming down at a preliminary phase of the Aylesbury Regeneration, photo by SE9:


Aylesbury Estate - Walworth, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($360m)

Homes: 800










Lewisham Gateway and the neighbouring Renaissance scheme, photos by SE9:


Renaissance and Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($150m)

Homes: 765










Today at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photo by David Holt:


London February 3 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate Hackney by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










The Edwardian site this week, photo by David Holt:


London February 2016 028 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham , Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Capital and Counties Properties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demoltion of the exhibition halls continues , photos by Mr Cladding.

Over the railway tracks by Luke, on Flickr

Earls Court 1 by Luke, on Flickr

Earls Court 2 by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Riverside* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791495

Official website:http://www.weston-homes.com/stratford-riverside

Project facts


Address: Stratford High Street , Stratford, E15 2NE

Developer: Weston Homes Plc 

Homes: 202

Height: 76m

Floors: 27










Stratford Riverside construction update from quicksilver


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers

Project facts


Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15

Developer: Galliard Developments

Height: 110m and 55m

Floors: 35 and 15











Capital Towers is nearing completion , photo by Quicksilver.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129454297#post129454297

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, City of London , EC3

Local Authority : City of London Corporation 

Developer: Lipton Rogers and AXA Limited

Architect: PLP Architecture 

Height: 278m 

Floors: 62fl










22 Bishopsgate as viewed from Bishopsgate , photo by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










The core box of 100 Bishopsgate in view , photo by Potto.


----------



## Birmingham

Wooo - eventually another new core in London Centre.


----------



## Bligh

So glad there's another core to watch go up in The City!!!


----------



## GB1

What work is currently happening at 22 bishopsgate ?


----------



## erbse

Too bad the Gherkin is disappearing from the City cluster's appearance more and more...
It's still London's best modern tower imho.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nine Elms Parkside* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127689040#post127689040

Official website: http://www.nineelmsparkside.com/Nin...hp?clicked_page=/Nine_Elms/en/page_87250.php/

Project facts


Address: 53 Nine Elms Lane , London , SW8 5BB

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Ballymore 

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Residential Units: 1,870

Community and Retail Space: 5,000m2










London South Mail Center | Royal Mail by Luke, on Flickr

Royal Mail Rubble by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Peninsula Tower* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/

Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24

Homes: 100










The completed The Peninsula Tower by entoptika

Intercontinental O2 by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hertsmere House* | West India Quay E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.hertsmerehouse.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67










Hertsmere House has been recommended for approval.


----------



## el palmesano

LoveAgent. said:


> :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Timeout London


well, in a few years if there are lot of empty flats, they can make a law that forces everyone with more than 3 flats to rent at least 1 of them, and the same for people with more that 3 flats, they will be allowed to have empty just 2 flats.
And if they don't rent it, the state or the city government will be able to rent by themselves for 1 years, and give the money to the owner of the flat. So if after that 1 year they didn' find any person to rent the flat, the government will be able to rent it once again

And if they didn't find any person to rent the apartment after the first year they will also have to pay a penalty fee. I think that could be the best solution for every city in the world, it don't have sense allow people to have completely empty a house when they own lot of houses, that is inmoral


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders

Architect: Shedkm

Cost: £500 million ($770m)

Homes: 625

Office space: 22,000m²












Second major office approved at Croydon’s £500m Ruskin Square
Constructionenqurier.com
Friday 12th February 2016



> Joint venture developers Stanhope and Schroder have gained consent for a second major office building at the vast Ruskin Square scheme next to east Croydon station in London.
> 
> Architect Make has designed a 14-storey building on a triangular floorplate with retail on the ground floor and office space above.
> 
> Stanhope and Schroders Croydon Gateway Limited Partnership awarded the first major office building project on the Ruskin Square site to Lend Lease last summer, allowing work to start on the 180,000 sq ft speculative office.
> 
> The £500m mixed-use Ruskin Square scheme will consist of 2.5m sq ft spread across five apartment blocks of 550 -625 homes and six office buildings along with 100,000 sq ft of retail, cafes and restaurants.
> 
> Public open space and pedestrian routes are to be provided along with 256 car parking spaces in the central Croydon scheme.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*31 London Street* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1841468

Official website: http://31londonstreet.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 31 London Street, London W2 1DJ

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 125m

Floors: 35










The predictable height decrease for 31 London Street.

Paddington pole hacked in half
EGI.co.uk
12th February 2016



> Irvine Sellar’s controversial 72-storey “Paddington Pole” may be halved in height.
> 
> Proposals show the £1bn tower shrinking from 254m to 125m, but fattening by nearly 50% as the 5,500 sq ft floorplates expand to 12,000 sq ft in order to maintain financial viability.
> 
> Last week architect Renzo Piano produced fresh sketches for Sellar and his backer, Singaporean billionaire Ong Beng Seng.
> 
> The final decision to go from “pole” to a 35-floor “post” will be made only after more extensive soundings. The larger floorplates would allow many of the 330 flats to be replaced by offices, said the developer.
> 
> The total size of the scheme will stay broadly the same at close to 500,000 sq ft.
> 
> Plans for the original tower were withdrawn in late January after furious Westminster City Council members forced leader Robert Davis to pull his support because of its height.
> 
> The withdrawn “pole” plans were due to be decided on 8 March.
> 
> Sellar’s latest move comes after a surge of anti-tower sentiment this year following a critical article by ex-National Trust chairman and columnist Sir Simon Jenkins and the Skyline Campaign by architect Barbara Weiss, which claims that plans for 260 towers in the capital means London is at a “watershed moment”.
> 
> Further opposition has come from Sir Terry Farrell, the former architect for the Paddington site.
> 
> Farrell labelled Piano’s plans “opportunistic” and “piecemeal”. Labour councillors have demanded that the designers “go back to the drawing board”, while a leading Tory councillor said: “[The pole] will never be built during the current cycle.”
> 
> However, the initial withdrawal of the previous plans by Sellar have been welcomed by Westminster City Council. Chief executive Charlie Parker wrote to the veteran developer on 29 January thanking him.
> 
> “We look forward to working with you to revise the scheme,” he wrote, “ensuring Westminster can benefit by a new gateway for [Paddington] station.”
> 
> Any revised plans for the scheme will be submitted in the autumn.


----------



## SE9

*Cannon Square, Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Cannon Square phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by SE9:


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Waterfront, Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Waterfront phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by SE9:


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










The core for 100 Bishopsgate is just about visible from Bishopsgate , photo by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay as seen from Manchester road , photo by entoptika.

Dollar Bay by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers

Project facts


Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15

Developer: Galliard Developments

Height: 110m and 55m

Floors: 35 and 15










Capital Towers as seen from the river Lea , photo by David Harvey.

River Lea by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Riverside* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791495

Official website:http://www.weston-homes.com/stratford-riverside

Project facts


Address: Stratford High Street , Stratford, E15 2NE

Developer: Weston Homes Plc 

Homes: 202

Height: 76m

Floors: 27










Stratford Riverside under construction alongside Stratford Halo. Photo by David Harvey.

River Lea by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










White Collar Factory construction update courtesy of seantgUK

London Feb 12 2016 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 67m

Floors: 17










Principal Place is close to topping-out , photo by seantgUK

London Feb 11 2016 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London Wall Place* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251315&page=8

Official website: http://brookfieldofficeproperties.com/uk/london/1-2-london-wall-place/

Project facts


Address:1 & 2 London Wall Place, London, EC2

Developer: Brookfield 

Architect: Make Architects 

Height: 77m

Floors: 16










London Wall Place just about visible , photo by seantgUK.

London Feb 11 2016 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blake Tower * | Barbican EC2 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789308&page=2

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/dev...nts/blake-tower-barbican#development-location

Project facts


Address: 2 Fann Street London EC2Y 8BR

Local Authority: City Of London Corporation 

Developer: Redrow London

Floors: 16 

Homes: 74










The Blake Tower under construction , photo by seantgUK

London Feb 11 2016 by seantgUK, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New Covent Garden Market Redovelopment* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://brand.newcoventgardenmarket.com/

Project facts


Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 2,250

Various towers, up to 170m in height

 Improved factillates for market traders 

A range of cafes and restaurants known as the Food Quarter and a culinary school 










Site prep works at NCGM Market Site , photo by stevekeirestu


NCGM site works by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower under construction , photo by entoptika

Baltimore Tower by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay under construction , photo by entoptika

Dollar Bay by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula*SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










The Waterman (i think) under construction , photo by entoptika

Waterman Tower, Greenwich Peninsula by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










Cladding progress at the White Collar Factory, photo by Matt Brown:


White Collar Factory under construction by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

The round about and city road are gonna looks so awesome in the future.


----------



## SE9

I'm impressed by the Eagle, Lexicon and Canaletto. Hopefully the Atlas and 250 City Road maintain the set standard.


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Cladding said:


> For me just to have maximum construction activity for the sake of is wasteful. Land is a finite resource , london is not creating more of it. Great attention needs to be paid to what is being built rather the number of schemes under construction at any particular time.


I don't think anyone would disagree with that.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars as seen from Stamford Street , photo by myself.

Stamford Street by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










Demoltion of the Shell Center to make way for Southbank Place continues.

Demolishing the Shell Center by Luke, on Flickr

Southbank Place by Luke, on Flickr

Shell Center ruins by Luke, on Flickr

From Hungerford Bridge by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Heron Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel rooms: 190

Homes: 120










Pilling at Heron Plaza , photo by The Champ.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Vinyl Factory* | Hayes UB3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618383

Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com/

Project facts


Address: Old Vinyl Factory , Blyth Road , Hayes , UB3 1HA

London borough: Hillingdon

Developer: U + I

Architect: Studio Egret West , Allford Hall Monaghan Morris , Duggan Morris Architects

Homes: 642

Offices: 550,000 sq ft

Museum and Multi-Screen Cinema 










The Old Vinyl Factory as seen from a passing train , photo by Mr Cladding.

Old Vinyl Factory by Luke, on Flickr

Global Radio Media Academy by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Not project related but the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea has banned weekend construction works 

Article :

Kensington and Chelsea bans weekend construction work
Constructionenqurier.com
16th Feburary 2016



> Noisy building work will not be allowed on the weekend in Kensington and Chelsea after the council agreed a new Code of Construction Practice.
> 
> Residents in the west London borough have long complained about noise from construction work.
> 
> The new Code means generally ‘permitted hours’ for noisy works will no longer include any time on a Saturday.
> 
> The code extends the current ban on Sunday working.
> 
> It also introduces a further set of restricted hours for high impact activities such as demolition and concrete breaking.
> 
> The code will be phased in and enforced in the borough through the use of Control of Pollution Act 1974 powers.
> 
> Councillor Tim Ahern, the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea’s Cabinet Member for Environmental Health, said: “We completely recognise the importance of building and construction work in the borough.
> 
> “However, we must appreciate that for people who live close by it can have an enormous impact on their lives.
> 
> “This is why we have introduced this new Code of Practice. It will help bring peace on the weekends and require developers to work far more closely with people who live close to their sites to mitigate, wherever possible, the problems associated with noise, dust and disturbance.”


This move is likley to impact on many projects in the area; 

Earl's Court 
V&A Expansion
Chelsea Waterfront 
Iceberg Homes


----------



## SE9

For those based here, the NLA is conducting a walking tour of developments at Greenwich Peninsula and the Royal Docks on 25th February with several prominent speakers: http://www.newlondonarchitecture.or...al-docks-and-city-in-the-east-progress-report


----------



## SE9

HSBC has decided to maintain its headquarters in London:







A tour of its head office, 8 Canada Square:


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> For those based here, the NLA is conducting a walking tour of developments at Greenwich Peninsula and the Royal Docks on 25th February with several prominent speakers: http://www.newlondonarchitecture.or...al-docks-and-city-in-the-east-progress-report


Fine of course if you have a spare £300 lying around :lol:


----------



## SE9

Some may not, some may.


----------



## SE9

*London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/


Project facts


Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Cost: £200 million ($300m)

Floors: 6



















Progress at the London Fruit & Wool Exchange site, photos by David Holt:


London February 2016 045 Fruit & Wool Exchange Spitalfields Development by David Holt, on Flickr


London February 2016 052 Fruit & Wool Exchange Spitalfields Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










The Edwardian site this week, photo by David Holt:


London February 15 2016 029 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Cycle Superhighways*

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544490

Official website: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/cycling/routes-and-maps/barclays-cycle-superhighways


Project facts


North-South route: Elephant & Castle to King’s Cross (5km)

East-West route: Barking to Acton (29km)

Cost: £900 million










Progress at Victoria Embankment, on the east-west superhighway route. Photo by David Holt:


London February 15 2016 001 East West Cycle Superhighway Victoria Embankment (7) by David Holt, on Flickr


London February 15 2016 001 East West Cycle Superhighway Victoria Embankment (2) by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goldman Sachs London Headquarters* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605959

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and 70 Farringdon Street, London EC4

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 113,817m²










A year's progress at the Goldman Sachs site:


----------



## SE9

*London's Chinese New Year celebrations biggest outside China*
BBC News
14 February 2016








> *Thousands of people lined the streets of London for the Chinese New Year celebrations.*
> 
> The capital's parade, the biggest in the world outside China, celebrated the year of the monkey.
> 
> Performers walked along Charing Cross Road and Shaftesbury Avenue to celebrate the new year, which started on 8 February.
> 
> Ten lion teams performed in the march, which wound up in Chinatown.


First Chinese New Year with our recently completed Chinatown gate:


UK - London - Chinatown - Chinese New Year 2016 - Gateway to Chinatown by Jules, on Flickr


Chinese New Year Celebration 2016 by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Colindaly Gardens* | Colindale NW9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799757

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/developments/colindale-gardens-colindale


Project facts


Address: Peel Centre, Peel Drive, London NW9

London borough: Barnet

Developer: Redrow London

Architect: FCB Studios | Studio Egret West

Homes: 2,900

Commercial space: 10,000m²










Piling rig on site at Colindale Gardens, photo by Markie 1976:


IMG_20160216_140919239_HDR by Mark Jones, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wembley Park* | Wembley HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450

Official website: http://wembleypark.com/


Project facts


Address: Land north of Wembley Stadium, Wembley HA9

London borough: Brent

Developer: Quintain

Architect: Flanagan Lawrence

Floorspace: 420,000m²

Homes: 4,000










Yesterday at Wembley Park, photos by Markie1976:


IMG_20160216_105301552_HDR by Mark Jones, on Flickr


IMG_20160216_110322390 by Mark Jones, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*399 Edgware Road* | Colindale NW9

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.399edgwareroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 399 Edgware Road, London NW9

London borough: Brent

Developer: Dev Secs

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Cost: £150 million










The 399 Edgware Road scheme, with TNQ London visible in the background. Photos by Markie1976:


IMG_20160216_131936439 by Mark Jones, on Flickr


IMG_20160216_131841540_HDR by Mark Jones, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

> *Just because the Powell & Moya site is available doesn't mean it's the right place for a concert hall*
> Building Design | 17 February 2016
> 
> The idea of a new concert hall for the London Symphony Orchestra and other classical music producers has gained currency in the last six months, after its new conductor Simon Rattle raised it as part of his discussions about moving back to London. The imperfections of Barbican Hall as an acoustic venue seem to be widely agreed and, after some time, Boris Johnson has become a supporter of the idea. The government has agreed to fund a business case for the new venue and there is to be a favourite site.
> 
> Official opinion has coalesced around placing the concert hall into the site vacated by the Museum of London’s planned move to Smithfield’s General Market. In an urban cavity hard by the Barbican, the site is both a traffic roundabout and something of a pedestrian island, accessed by the fragmentary high-level walkaway that was to have replaced street pedestrian activity in the City in the Sixties. Location of the new hall would have to await the move of the Museum of London. With all this in mind, others have suggested an alternative venue on the north bank of the Thames at Blackfriars, opposite Tate Modern.


Continued: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/just-beca...ight-place-for-a-concert-hall/5080181.article


----------



## Kot Bazilio

SE9 said:


> HSBC has decided to maintain its headquarters in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tour of its head office, 8 Canada Square:


Good for UK 
BTW EU referendum: third of firms 'to leave the UK after Brexit'


----------



## SE9

Latest ICM poll has 'remain' at 43% with 'leave' at 39% (12th-14th February).

Latest Ipsos/MORI poll has 'remain' at 54% with 'leave' at 36% (13th-16th February).

@britainelects


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> Latest ICM poll has 'remain' at 43% with 'leave' at 39% (12th-14th February).
> 
> Latest Ipsos/MORI poll has 'remain' at 54% with 'leave' at 36% (13th-16th February).
> 
> @britainelects


However does this rely on the same sample pool that lead to wrong predicting the outcome of last year's general election.


----------



## SE9

*Hub Garden* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0405, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Designer: Design Research Studio | Alys Fowler | Thomas Hoblyn Landscape Architects

Area: 12,250m²










Yesterday at the Peninsula Garden, photos by SE9:


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/lower-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plots M0101 to M0104 and M0114 to M0121, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Various










Construction progress at Lower Riverside, Greenwich Peninsula. Photos by SE9:


Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lower Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²










Piling ongoing at the Upper Riverside site, photos by SE9:


Upper Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Upper Riverside - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula Tower* and *IHG Hotel* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.thepeninsulatower.com/


Project facts


Address: The Peninsula Tower, Tunnel Avenue, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Grove Developments | InterContinental Hotel Group

Architect: RTKL Associates

Floors: 24 | 18

Homes: 100

Hotel rooms: 453










The completed Peninsula Tower and InterContinental hotel, landscaping works are ongoing. Photos by SE9:


The O2 - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


The O2 - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Height: 81m

Floors: 26










Horizons nearing completion, photos by SE9:


Horizons - Blackwall, London by SE9, on Flickr


Horizons - Blackwall, London by SE9, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Construction progress at Dollar Bay, photos by SE9:


Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Dollar Bay - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Piling ongoing at Wood Wharf, photos by SE9:


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Wood Wharf - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










Piling is under way at the site of the 215m tower, photos by SE9:


South Quay Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


South Quay Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling ongoing at the Newfoundland site, photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The Novotel Canary Wharf nearing completion, photos by SE9:


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










New site hoardings currently being installed at the City Pride site, photos by SE9:


City Pride - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


City Pride - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










The Madison site this week, photos by SE9:


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Piling ongoing at the Harbour Central site, photos by SE9:


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Piling ongoing at the 1 Bank Street site, photos by SE9:


1 and 10 Bank Street - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


1 and 10 Bank Street - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

If all these start rising over the next 18 months the canary wharf skyline will be a see of cores and cranes.


----------



## SE9

*Ten Broadway* | St James's SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850970

Official website: http://www.tenbroadway.com/


Project facts


Address: 8-10 Broadway, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Northcare

Architect: Squire and Partners

Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 15 | 15 | 14

Homes: 268

The Ten Broadway scheme, approved last night by Westminster Council:


----------



## JamieUK

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ew-scotland-yard-for-apartments-gets-approval


Good news the 'new' scotland yard is ugly.


----------



## GB1

Any news on 55 broadway SE9 ?


----------



## rjee

What is that building between the Corniche and Merano? and what's its status?
Also, now that New Scotland Yard will be demolished, where will the police headquarters be transfered to?


----------



## SE9

rjee said:


> What is that building between the Corniche and Merano? and what's its status?
> Also, now that New Scotland Yard will be demolished, where will the police headquarters be transfered to?


That scheme is called The Dumont, site demolition is ongoing.

The new Metropolitan Police headquarters will be at the Curtis Green Building.


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower viewed today from the Royal Victoria Dock, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The International Quarter South* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/


Project facts


Address: The International Quarter South, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Various

Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 19 | 10 | 6 | 5 | 5

Flexible office space: 275,000m²










Cores rising at The International Quarter southern site, photo by metroranger:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1


Dat glass.


----------



## ILTarantino

^^Amazing cladding! 
:eek2:


----------



## benpicko

Wow

Glass

:sleepy:


----------



## Bligh

the One Blackfriars Cladding is so shiny...


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Reach* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630875

Official website: http://blackwallreach.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Swan Housing

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 1,575

Site area: 8.4 hectares










Site demolition is underway for the 242-home Phase 1B of Blackwall Reach. Photo by uk.de:


Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Sky Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=724626

Official website: http://www.skygardensnineelms.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Fraser Properties

Architect: Carey Jones Architects

Height: 120m

Floors: 35










The rising Sky Gardens viewed from Forest Hill, photos by stevekeiretsu:


Vauxhall skyline from Forest Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vauxhall skyline from Forest Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *HNA, Teachers' Said to Lead Bidding for London City Airport*
> 
> *China’s HNA Group and a consortium led by Ontario Teachers’ Pension Plan Board and Borealis Infrastructure are in the lead to buy London City Airport from its U.S. owners, people familiar with the matter said.*
> 
> The central London airport, owned by Global Infrastructure Partners, could fetch more than 2 billion pounds ($2.8 billion), the people said, asking not to be named because the talks are private.
> 
> The companies have been asked to submit another round of bids Wednesday, and GIP hasn’t chosen a winner, two of the people said. Cheung Kong Infrastructure Holdings Ltd. is also still interested in bidding, they said.
> 
> The airport, located about 6 miles (10 kilometers) from London’s financial district and opened in 1987, was acquired by American International Group Inc. and GIP in 2006.
> 
> At the time, news reports said that the companies agreed to pay 750 million pounds, though terms weren’t disclosed. Two years later, American International sold its stake to GIP and Highstar Capital, which now owns 25 percent.
> 
> Any deal would add to the $22.7 billion of airport-related acquisitions over the past 12 months, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. Spokesmen for GIP, PSP and Borealis declined to comment.
> 
> Representatives for Ontario Teachers’ and CKI didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment, while a media representative for HNA said she couldn’t immediately comment.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-said-to-lead-bidding-for-london-city-airport


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham , Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Capital and Counties Properties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demoltion of the Earl's Court 1 , is nearing completion. As seen from the Empress State Tower.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The International Quarter South* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/


Project facts


Address: The International Quarter South, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Various

Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 19 | 10 | 6 | 5 | 5

Flexible office space: 275,000m²










The International Quarter South as seen Westfield Stratford City.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Site update from One Nine Elms


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Manhattan Loft Gardens construction update by Mr Cladding.

Manhattan Loft Garden by Luke, on Flickr

Cladding by Luke, on Flickr


----------



## onerob

Channel 4 report on affordable housing in London.


----------



## Tellvis

That blue building has GOT to go...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Highpoint* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Highpoint, Newington Butts, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: Realstar


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Height: 149m


Floors: 44










Construction progress at Highpoint, photo by thevladski:


----------



## Shanghainese

The blue Building is fantastic !


----------



## Grimbarian

Tellvis said:


> That blue building has GOT to go...


Headquarters of the Express isn't it? All the more reason for it to go...


----------



## Tricoz

I like that building.


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










Heavy machinery at the South Quay Plaza site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Today at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Second tower crane up this weekend at the Scalpel site, photos by chest:


----------



## Demos-cratos

This really good add for london


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Piling is complete at the Newfoundland site, with basement works to follow. Photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*66 Chiltern Place* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618322

Official website: http://www.chilternplace.com/


Project facts


Address: 66 Chiltern Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 15

Homes: 55










66 Chiltern Place rising, photos by SE9:


Chiltern Place - Marylebone, London by SE9, on Flickr


Chiltern Place - Marylebone, London by SE9, on Flickr


Chiltern Place - Marylebone, London by SE9, on Flickr


Chiltern Place - Marylebone, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Project facts


London borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²










Cladding progress at Nova, photos by SE9:


Nova - Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


Nova - Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


Nova - Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


Nova - Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Enabling works have commenced at the Madison site, photo by SE9:


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Site preparation and hoarding installation ongoing at City Pride, photos by SE9:


City Pride - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Second piling machine on site at Harbour Central, photo by SE9:


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyCoast

[/QUOTE]

Those ledges look ideal for a late night drunken circumnavigation of the building....


----------



## metroranger

^^
and pigeons......


----------



## erbse

Be sure to see 007 scrambling up there soon...


----------



## GB1

It's a shame it'll take until 2020 for newfoundland to be complete.


----------



## Stravinsky

Pew said:


> I kind of like London. But being on this forum does not help me to love the city. Hearing every one here, London is the best place of the universe, and apparently it's even more the case since the city builds skyscrapers. The least we can expect from a major city... London has it's strength but when it comes to urban feeling, the city is not New York, Paris, Tokyo. And that's not related to skyscrapers. London is spread all over with many many districts with low interest with 2 stories ugly endless blocks. Lately, the feeling is that London is trying to catch up a bit and brings more diversity.. When it comes to quality, the individual buildings are very good, but from ground level, you don't feel the quality, it's not well organised like in NY, and like NY, the streets and some buidlings are dirty, the pavement, sidewalks are damaged most the time. Even if there is a dog poop in Paris once in a while, I think generally Paris is cleaner (due to good public services) and have good quality modern buildings (not worth mentionning the quality of old buildings). Paris is very dense too, blocks are more 7/8 stories in average on 100 sq km so you feel the urbanity. But for both London and Paris, New York can never be reached. And this has nothing to do specifically with skyscrapers, it's the thing you can feel when you walk hundreds of kms in these cities. So, to paraphrase Strykr "London will never be as great as NY." But not because of the skyscrapers


Paris is a quaint nice city but it's a museum. You're stuck in the past, London has to reinvent itself every day and change constantly. Even if this means breaking up with traditional beauty.

What you call ugly endless blocks is where Londoners actually live their prosperous lives, and I bet they like it.

New York of course has proper financial weight, but in terms of investment is still second to London.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

Let's not forget Paris is home to Saint Denis and Montreuil, also the villes to the south.. there isn't a better city, it depends what is 'better' iyo
London slayss imo


----------



## djm160190

21 Leadenhall Street - City of London

Not sure if this building has been posted before? For a while it has been just a hole in the ground surrounded by hoardings (there were ancient ruins found which stopped construction for quite a while). Since the new year there has been more activity and now i see a mini core appearing. It's not a significant building, but quite a significant location next to Leadenhall Market.

http://property.joneslanglasalle.co.uk/property-search/property-details.aspx?t=c&id=jll28152

21 lime street crane and core by David Murray, on Flickr

21 lime street crane and core by David Murray, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The brick midrises on this page are really nice.


----------



## PortoNuts

Koops Mill looks pretty amazing.


----------



## SE9

Evolution of the view north from Greenwich:




*"London from Greenwich Hill" - Henry Dawson*
1870












*Greenwich Park*
1953












*Greenwich Park*
1990












*Greenwich Park*
2014





*Greenwich Park*
2015

​


----------



## SE9

*2-3 Finsbury Avenue* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871276

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 2-3 Finsbury Avenue, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: British Land | GIC

Architect: Arup Associates

Height: 154m

Floors: 32

Plans for 2-3 Finsbury Avenue have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Regarding the view from Greenwich Park , SE9 could always add in a rendered view of the IOD in 2025 for instance when all the towers are due for completion. There's always a render lying around somewhere.


----------



## yubnub

2-3 Finsbury Avenue | City of London EC2 

EDIT: Just saw some more renders and its very chunky from other views so slightly disappointed now. Still looks decent though


----------



## SE9

*Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279

Official website: http://monico.london/


Project facts


Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office space: 10,248m²

Retail space: 2,205m²

Plans for the redevelopment of the Monico island site have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## LDN N7

Jamie Oliver will have to close his restaurant!


----------



## Birmingham

Amazing


----------



## Sentyme

I'm just WoW-ed. Skyscrapers are gonna make this city complete in every aspect.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Second core rising at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Cladding installation ongoing at the 17-storey Amazon building, photos by potto:


----------



## cardiff

SE9 said:


> *Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1
> 
> 
> Plans for the redevelopment of the Monico island site have been approved by Westminster Council.


Shame, i quite like the building thats there, though the internal layout is probably not that great. The corner elevation is not great as all other intersecting buildings have rounded corners.


----------



## GB1

Will the monico development have a lighting scheme at the top ?


----------



## Londonese

LDN N7 said:


> Jamie Oliver will have to close his restaurant!


Nuh-uh...


----------



## erbse

Fantastic updates all over again.

It's just that I can't get rid of the feeling SE9 is paid by the City of London or some developer/promoter to supply SSC and other social places with all this stuff, all day every day...  Anyway, great job there.


----------



## SE9

erbse said:


> Fantastic updates all over again.
> 
> It's just that I can't get rid of the feeling SE9 is paid by the City of London or some developer/promoter to supply SSC and other social places with all this stuff, all day every day...  Anyway, great job there.


:shifty:


----------



## yubnub

erbse said:


> Fantastic updates all over again.
> 
> It's just that I can't get rid of the feeling SE9 is paid by the City of London or some developer/promoter to supply SSC and other social places with all this stuff, all day every day...  Anyway, great job there.


Surely you mean should be paid as he is doing a brilliant job?


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.1bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Cores rising at the Waterfront phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by kleon:


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 I'm sure is just an enthusiast of regeneration like most of us here. Some like plane spotting, some like comics, some like buildings. Being able to balance his life with entertaining us all (because for us it is entertainment) with these updates is a credit to him. I know how difficult it is trying to update the birmingham threads and we have 1/50th of the amount of regeneration as London. It's amazing how much time and effort he puts in. I know I really appreciate it as I'm one of those whose hobby is development and construction. That or his rich enough and retired to not find the need to balance work and keeping us informed  I won't begrudge that. Cheers SE9 as always. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

Cheers, it honestly takes no time at all. The longest process is standardising the image sizes (all 1024px width), which improves the aesthetic & flow of a thread.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Stations: Liverpool Street construction update*
Crossrail | March 2016


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










The 22 Bishopsgate site this week, photo by movilla:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Construction progress at Aldgate Place, photos by opayek:


R0014663 by Alex, on Flickr


R0014668 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

Londonese said:


> Nuh-uh...




Yah-uh!


----------



## SE9

And that's why I resize photos before posting them.


----------



## erbse

We could have introduced auto-downsizing/window-fitting (enlarged via click) here ages ago, but well...
Would save you and us all loads of time, probably.


----------



## SE9

I don't mind the lack of auto-downsizing, as it allows you to post good quality panoramas and larger skyline photos in their full glory.

The lack of it does get annoying in instances like the post above though.


----------



## cardiff




----------



## Stravinsky

SE9 said:


> I don't mind the lack of auto-downsizing, as it allows you to post good quality panoramas and larger skyline photos in their full glory.
> 
> The lack of it does get annoying in instances like the post above though.


You're kidding, pictures larger than the screen let you explore them. And they're more varied.


----------



## ex-E14

^ A roughly 1024 pixel image that you can click if you want to explore the full size version seems like the best compromise. A page full of giant images is a pain to scroll through for people with smaller screens and/or slower connections.


----------



## LDN N7

Can't auto size on iPhone.

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

SE9 said:


> *22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557
> 
> Official website: http://at22.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2
> 
> 
> Ward: Bishopsgate
> 
> 
> Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers
> 
> 
> Architect: PLP Architects
> 
> 
> Height: 278m
> 
> 
> Floors: 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 22 Bishopsgate site this week, photo by movilla:


Finally! Good to see U/C again. 
RIP Pinnacle..


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> You're kidding, pictures larger than the screen let you explore them. And they're more varied.


That's the point I made.

But in a summary thread it's only worth posting extra large photos if they're good quality and convey detail (eg. a nice skyline shot)


----------



## JD47

22 Bishopsgate reminds me of a shorter version of Trump Tower Chicago. I really like it though and thick it'd look fantastic with a spire on top.


----------



## erbse

^ I agree, a spire (directed towards the Thames) would vastly improve the impression of 22 Bishopsgate, as it'd adorn its proportions nicely and make more of a timeless statement. A pinnacle or peak for the City of London.


----------



## SE9

I'd be happy with a slimmer tower with + a better/more refined taper.


----------



## SE9

> *Crossrail will make Farringdon one of London’s “best-connected economic hubs”, business leaders say*
> Islington Now | 13 March 2016
> 
> Crossrail is set to turn Farringdon into one of the capital’s best-connected economic hubs, business leaders say.
> 
> One hundred local businesses, including Alexander McQueen and Kurt Geiger, are currently voting on a proposal for the Farringdon and Clerkenwell area to become a Business Improvement District (BID).
> 
> If the majority vote ‘yes’, a mandatory levy will be introduced for all these businesses. The money will be invested in projects to reduce crime rates, improve the environment and will give businesses “a direct voice to affect change.”
> 
> Elliot Moss, Director of Business Development at Mischcon de Reya, said: “The new epicentre of our great capital will soon be Farringdon and Clerkenwell as Farringdon station sees a tripling of use and London’s ‘front door’ moves here bringing substantial growth.”


Continued: http://islingtonnow.co.uk/2016/03/13/crossrail-to-boost-farringdon-economy-business-leaders-say/


----------



## SE9

*Bidders day for £1bn East London Silvertown Tunnel*
Construction Enquirer
14 March 2016








> *Transport for London is calling up firms for a bidders’ day for the planned Silvertown tunnel across the Thames in East London.*
> 
> It will set out current thinking on building the new river crossing between Silvertown and Greenwich Peninsula, due to be let as a design, build, finance and maintenance deal in east London.
> 
> The river crossing will be constructed as a twin bore road tunnel just east of the existing Blackwall Tunnel with connections to the A1020 Silvertown Way/Lower Lea Crossing at the north and to the A102 Blackwall Tunnel Approach at the south.


----------



## SE9

> *Night Tube: London Underground 'to launch overnight service in August'*
> The Independent | 14 March 2016
> 
> London Underground's long-awaited new night Tube is pencilled in to be launched in August, sources have revealed.
> 
> Transport for London has not officially named dates for the delayed service to finally start, but it is understood that plans have been drawn up to roll it out line by line.
> 
> Passengers will be able to travel through the night on Fridays and Saturdays on the Victoria and Jubilee Lines in August and then on the Central, Northern and Piccadilly Lines in September, it is believed.


Continued: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ound-when-is-launch-date-august-a6929851.html


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($140m)

Homes: 765










Construction at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photos by David Holt:


Clissold Park Hackney London March 2 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate by David Holt, on Flickr


Clissold Park Hackney London March 2 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes | Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay viewed from Greenwich Peninsula, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower nearing external completion, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Three Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/three-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 3 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Porphyrios Associates

Floors: 10










Three Pancras Square nearing external completion, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10










Construction progress at Four Pancras Square, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Construction progress at the Gasholders London, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://r7kingscross.com/


Project facts


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11










R7 starting to rise, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*The Lighthouse* | King's Cross N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 283-297 Pentonville Road and 370-380 Grays Inn Road, London N1

London borough: Islington

Developer: UK Real Estate

Architect: Latitude Architects

Floorspace: 2,000m²

Floors: 5










The restored Lighthouse building by King's Cross Station, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Construction progress at Manhattan Loft Gardens, including the first cantilevered section. Photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*The International Quarter South* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/


Project facts


Address: The International Quarter South, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Lend Lease

Architect: Various

Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 19 | 10 | 6 | 5 | 5

Flexible office space: 275,000m²










Cores rising at The International Quarter southern site, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.6bn)

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Piling ongoing at plot N08 of East Village, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Street, Stratford E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca

Height: 103m

Floors: 33










Core rising at the Stratford Central site, photo by potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

Stratford going full steam ahead.


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> Evolution of the view north from Greenwich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"London from Greenwich Hill" - Henry Dawson*
> 1870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenwich Park*
> 1953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenwich Park*
> 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenwich Park*
> 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenwich Park*
> 2015
> 
> ​


Screenshot of Newsnight's future Canary Wharf.


----------



## SE9

Way-off and horrendously outdated. It includes projects that were cancelled or redesigned years ago, and omits most current schemes.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Osborne to Earmark Funds for Transport in London, North England*
> 
> *Chancellor of the Exchequer George Osborne will commit 300 million pounds ($430 million) for transport links between the main population centers of northern England as part of his bid to cut the economic gap between London and the rest of the U.K.*
> 
> Osborne will use his budget announcement on Wednesday to earmark cash for planning a high-speed rail link between Leeds and Manchester, road improvements in the region and proposals for a Trans-Pennine tunnel, the Treasury said in a statement.
> 
> *Osborne will also back the development of Crossrail 2, a new rail route across London, setting aside 80 million pounds for the project.*
> 
> "With the difficulties we see in the global economy, we’ve got to make Britain fit for the future," Osborne said in the statement. “Now is the time for us to make the bold decisions and the big investments that will help us to lead the world in infrastructure, and create jobs, push up living standards and boost our productivity for the next generation."
> 
> The investment announcement comes after National Infrastructure Commission Chairman Andrew Adonis called for a rapid start to work on improving transport links in the north of England alongside the development of London’s new rail route, connecting the northeast and southwest of the capital.
> 
> Work to upgrade the 40-mile (65-kilometer) rail link between Manchester and Leeds should be “kick-started” to cut journey times to 40 minutes from 49 minutes by 2022 and then to 30 minutes, Adonis said in a report published on Thursday.
> 
> He also called for extra lanes to be added to the M62 motorway linking the two city regions, the most populous and economically productive in the north.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...k-funds-for-transport-in-london-north-england


----------



## Birmingham

SE9 said:


> Way-off and horrendously outdated. It includes projects that were cancelled or redesigned years ago, and omits most current schemes.


It gives a sense of scale however.


----------



## SE9

djm160190 said:


> That massing model for Tower Hamlets looks pretty awesome! It's a shame there's not a bit more variety in height though, although I understand why. I was reading in the Paris thread that La Defense is Europe's largest business park with 3.5m sqm of office space. Does anyone know how much Canary Wharf/IOD has at the moment and what it will have in the future?


Canary Wharf currently has around 1.2 million m² of office space.

According to the City of London Corporation in 2011 (the authority for the City of London), it had 8.2 million m² of office space. This figure would have increased since then.


----------



## ex-E14

Found one I took from Greenwich Park in July 1998 that matches the 1990 view. Surprisingly little changed in those 8 years.



SE9 said:


> Evolution of the view north from Greenwich:
> *Greenwich Park*
> 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greenwich Park*
> 1998
> 
> ​


----------



## Fro7en

Nice projects. The amazing thing about London is that city planners are really focusing on making it a mega city, with more than one CBD. I think this is probably unique in the world. Well I need to buy some property in London and watch it double over 5 years.


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35

This week at Lexicon, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($360m)

Homes: 800










Construction progress at phase one of Lewisham Gateway, photos by SE9:


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Shanghainese

Nice Projects but they are fueled by a policy of cheap money. 
The result is a housing bubble that will burst. London should return to Silver Sterling. But the best would be a free Money- and Banking System.
Inflation causes a redistribution from bottom to top. There will be no prosperity it created only problems. This is all a shame because I like London. But business leaders and university professors often do not understand much of the economy. They have the idea of free markets discarded and construct mixed systems with a bit of market and government intervention. And that does not work.


----------



## Quicksilver

Shanghainese said:


> Nice Projects but they are fueled by a policy of cheap money.
> The result is a housing bubble that will burst. London should return to Silver Sterling. But the best would be a free Money- and Banking System.
> Inflation causes a redistribution from bottom to top. There will be no prosperity it created only problems. This is all a shame because I like London. But business leaders and university professors often do not understand much of the economy. They have the idea of free markets discarded and construct mixed systems with a bit of market and government intervention. And that does not work.


I think all great cities were built because of cheap money in some way or some sort of rush. Most of China was built because of cheap money. No where is different.


----------



## PinnerStar

Eh?


----------



## PinnerStar

Shanghainese said:


> Nice Projects but they are fueled by a policy of cheap money.
> The result is a housing bubble that will burst. London should return to Silver Sterling. But the best would be a free Money- and Banking System.
> Inflation causes a redistribution from bottom to top. There will be no prosperity it created only problems. This is all a shame because I like London. But business leaders and university professors often do not understand much of the economy. They have the idea of free markets discarded and construct mixed systems with a bit of market and government intervention. And that does not work.


No offence but that is nonsense! A housing crash caused by a bubble would be good if it made housing more affordable..this current boom is determined by demand nothing else.


----------



## SE9

*Stephenson Street* | Canning Town E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869599

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Former Parcelforce Depot, Stephenson Street, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: Berkeley Group

Masterplan architect: Patel Taylor

Cost: £3 billion ($4.2bn)

Homes: 3,500

Berkeley Group has signed a deal with the Greater London Authority to deliver this scheme, a planning application will be submitted later this year:

- *Building:* Berkeley inks 3,500-home east London scheme

- *Property Week:* Berkeley and GLA reveal 3,500-home plan for Newham

- *City AM:* London Mayor and Berkeley Homes to build 3,500 homes on Newham Parcelforce depot site


----------



## JamieUK

Some good height to those buildings. and lots of public space. Very good use of the land overall.


----------



## .Adam

Agreed this is the level and scale of housing that we should be building across the East of the city. Let's hope Newham don't screw it up like TH.


----------



## erbse

Fro7en said:


> Nice projects. The amazing thing about London is that city planners are really focusing on making it a mega city, with more than one CBD. I think this is probably unique in the world.


Actually Berlin is very multipolar with more than one CBD too, while of course in a different scale and fashion yet. And then there is New York City, Tokyo, etc...


----------



## african

Fro7en said:


> Nice projects. The amazing thing about London is that city planners are really focusing on making it a mega city, with more than one CBD. I think this is probably unique in the world. Well I need to buy some property in London and watch it double over 5 years.


Seoul is also very multipolar

There are the main business districts Gangnam, Yeouido, Jongno-Gwanghwamun

There are the shopping districts where related businesses and others choose to have offices i.e. Myeongdong, Dongdaemun both are dense and built up.

There are the entertainment districts Itaewon, Sinchon (Hongdae), Kondae, Apgujeong which have lots of businesses and nice density as well.

And now Jamsil where lotte world tower is U/C. 

Seoul feels like it has 20 cities within the city. They all feel different, they have their unique style and they have different stuff to do.


----------



## geoking66

I never thought I'd see the day when Canning Town would get a development that massive (and great to boot). Exciting times.


----------



## geoking66

african said:


> Seoul is also very multipolar
> 
> There are the main business districts Gangnam, Yeouido, Jongno-Gwanghwamun
> 
> There are the shopping districts where related businesses and others choose to have offices i.e. Myeongdong, Dongdaemun both are dense and built up.
> 
> There are the entertainment districts Itaewon, Sinchon (Hongdae), Kondae, Apgujeong which have lots of businesses and nice density as well.
> 
> And now Jamsil where lotte world tower is U/C.
> 
> Seoul feels like it has 20 cities within the city. They all feel different, they have their unique style and they have different stuff to do.


Sydney is also like this and one of the few cities to rival London in terms of multi-nodal activity.

Primary:


 Sydney CBD
 Parramatta
 North Sydney
 St Leonards
 Chatswood
 Macquarie Park
Emerging:


 Green Square/Mascot
 Liverpool
 Olympic Park/Wentworth Point/Rhodes
 Epping
 Hurstville
 Bondi Junction
 Hornsby
 Strathfield/Burwood
 Campbelltown
 Penrith
 Bella Vista/Norwest
 Castle Hill


----------



## SE9

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNStudio

Floors: 28

Homes: 190










Cladding installation nearing completion at Canaletto, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Stephenson Street* | Canning Town E16


A nice balanced project.


----------



## spyintheskyuk

SE9 said:


> *Canaletto* | Islington EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567
> 
> Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 259 City Road, London EC1
> 
> London borough: Islington
> 
> Developer: Groveworld
> 
> Architect: UNStudio
> 
> Floors: 28
> 
> Homes: 190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cladding installation nearing completion at Canaletto, photos by chest:


They seem intent on ruining a base design that is quite impressive. But with all that swirling adornment it looks rather too much like a 1970s Benidorm hotel. For many architects its about getting noticed at all cost over getting noticed for its actual quality. Design is more often successful in what it leaves out over what it piles in, Im sure there are enough kitchen sinks inside that building already.


----------



## capslock

spyintheskyuk said:


> They seem intent on ruining a base design that is quite impressive. But with all that swirling adornment it looks rather too much like a 1970s Benidorm hotel. For many architects its about getting noticed at all cost over getting noticed for its actual quality. Design is more often successful in what it leaves out over what it piles in, Im sure there are enough kitchen sinks inside that building already.


It's not too bad in the flesh. It's neighbour is far more refined - confident and refined without trying too hard. Surprising for SOM as they often miss the mark these days.

I think the detailing is just to chunky for its scale. If it was half as tall again it might work. Equally if everything was just a little slimmer. Still, on balance its a good addition.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.theramquarter.com/


Project facts


Address: Ram Street, London SW18


Developer: Greenland Group


Architect: EPR Architects


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


Homes: 661











Cores up for phase 1 of the Ram Quarter, with ongoing work in the River Wandle:


Ram Quarter u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ram Quarter u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Music Box* | Southwark SE1

Official website: http://www.taylorwimpeycentrallondon.com/development/en/the-music-box

Project facts


Union Street, London SE1


New premises for the London Centre of Contemporary Music


The National Jazz Youth Orchestra will also relocate to the building


41 homes above these facilities


Architect: Spparc Architecture











Construction progress yesterday at The Music Box:


Music Box u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1


Developer: Derwent London


Architect: AHMM


Floorspace: 27,220m²










Latest update courtesy of chest:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1


London borough: Hackney


Developer: Rocket Investments


Architect: Make Architects


Height: 134m


Floors: 39










Site excavation continues, photo courtesy of potto:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: St George


Architect: Ian Simpson Architects


Height: 163m


Floors: 52










One Blackfriars starting to make an impact from surrounding streets:


One Blackfriars u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stamford St by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Garden Bridge* | Temple-South Bank

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: http://www.gardenbridgetrust.org/


Project facts


London borough: Westminster | Lambeth

Developer: The Garden Bridge Trust

Architect: Thomas Heatherwick

Engineering and design consultants: Arup

Cost: £175m ($250m)

Span: 367m

A joint venture with Bouygues and Cimolai has been signed to deliver the Garden Bridge:

- *Building:* Summer start for London's Garden Bridge

- *The Construction Index:* French-Italian JV signs garden bridge contract

- *City AM:* The Garden Bridge just came a step closer as Bouygues TP and Cimolai ink construction deal


----------



## SE9

*One Bedford Avenue* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1829996

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/one-bedford-avenue/


Project facts


Address: 1 Bedford Avenue, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Developer: Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Floors: 7

Floorspace: 10,700m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at One Bedford Avenue, photos by David Holt:


London March 2016 060 One Bedford Avenue by David Holt, on Flickr


London March 2016 065 One Bedford Avenue by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/


Project facts


Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Cost: £200 million ($290m)

Floors: 6










Site excavation ongoing at the London Fruit & Wool Exchange site, photos by David Holt:


London March Fruit & Wool Exchange Spitalfields Development by David Holt, on Flickr


London March Fruit & Wool Exchange Spitalfields Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










Piling complete at the Edwardian site, photos by David Holt:


London March 2016 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


London March 2016 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Cladding installation ongoing at the 17-storey Amazon building, photos by David Holt:


London March 2016 018 Principal Place Development by David Holt, on Flickr


London March 2016 018 Principal Place Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Sleek cladding. Very good.


----------



## Patachou

London My Favourite City, beautiful pictures.


----------



## PortoNuts

Are there any dates for the beginning of Garden Bridge's construction?


----------



## bieber

PortoNuts said:


> Are there any dates for the beginning of Garden Bridge's construction?


As far as I know, Bouygues is going to build it, but no idea when they should start....


----------



## SE9

*South Bank Tower* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429988

Official website: http://www.southbanktower.com/


Project facts


Address: South Bank Tower, Stamford Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: CIT

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 151m

Floors: 41










The South Bank Tower in the past week:


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 17,300m²










Cladding installation at LSQ London:


----------



## RoosterCg

PortoNuts said:


> Are there any dates for the beginning of Garden Bridge's construction?





bieber said:


> As far as I know, Bouygues is going to build it, but no idea when they should start....


Starts this summer for completion in 2018

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/03/15/summer-start-for-construction-of-garden-bridge/


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Deanston Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131545427#post131545427

Official website:  N/A 

Project facts


Address: Deanston Wharf Bradfield Road Silvertown London E16 2AX

London borough: Newham

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects 

Floors: 18 | 16 | 14 fl 

Residental Units : 764 














































Planning application has been submitted for Deanston Wharf. Plans are viewable here


----------



## Groningen NL

bieber said:


> As far as I know, Bouygues is going to build it, but no idea when they should start....


I somehow never expected this project to actually take off, but I'm glad it did. Still not convinced it will look like the renders, but let's hope for the best. It will be interesting to follow it's construction for sure


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Garden Bridge will be a world-class icon, and I don't usually say that. It will be as memorable as the Elizabeth Clock Tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

RoosterCg said:


> Starts this summer for completion in 2018
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/03/15/summer-start-for-construction-of-garden-bridge/


Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## LDN N7

ThatOneGuy said:


> The Garden Bridge will be a world-class icon, and I don't usually say that. It will be as memorable as the Elizabeth Clock Tower.



I hope it gets decent up lighting so you can see the bridge at night.


----------



## SE9

I'm sure they won't skimp on the night lighting.


----------



## SE9




----------



## SE9

*Development House* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1906312

Official website: http://developmenthouseec2.com/


Project facts


Address: 56-64 Leonard Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: The Ethical Property Company

Architect: Waugh Thistleton

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 8,429m²

Plans have been unveiled for an all-timber office building in Shoreditch:

- *Architects Journal:* Waugh Thistleton reveals timber East London office

- *Dezeen:* Shoreditch office by Waugh Thistleton will show off innovative timber structure


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This tower has to have the best curtain wall in Europe. Proof that with nice cladding, you can make any shape look good.


----------



## towerpower123

I agree! That cladding is fantastic!


----------



## midrise

^^Not too shabby.....indeed lovely.....great project..kay::uh:kay:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies & Morrison and Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










100 Bishopsgate construction update by Tony Hawker

20160323_074053 by tony hawker, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

Why are the cores of 100 bishopsgate so close together ?


----------



## PortoNuts

One Blackfriars's cladding is sublime.


----------



## JamieUK

Shame One Blackfriars doesn't have better buildings to reflect.


----------



## Mr Cladding

JamieUK said:


> Shame One Blackfriars doesn't have better buildings to reflect.


You seem to forget that Ludgate house will be demolished to make way for more shiny flats.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Building S2* | Kings Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188&page=151

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/s2-handyside/

Project facts


Address: Building S2 , London , N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent 

Architect: Mossessian Architecture

Floors: 11

Office floorspace : 180,000 sq ft 

Building S2 has recently been approved by Camden council. 























































This is a grower for me. At first i was not sure about the random cladding , however given that the cladding will be of stone and aluminum that more than makes up for it.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Park Lane* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894350

Official website: http://www.lrparklaneplans.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: London Hilton 22 Park Lane London W1K 1BE

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: London and Regional

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Height: 101m

Floors: 28

Residental units: 28 

 New landscaped open space and public realm improvements

Plans have been submitted for approval. Plans are viewable here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Oak Common Park Royal £10 billion regeneration* 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640745&page=8

Official website: https://www.london.gov.uk/about-us/...-and-park-royal-development-corporation-opdc/

Project facts


London boroughs : Brent , Ealing and Hammersmith and Fulham

Area: 650ha

Homes: 25,500

Jobs: 65,000

The UK’s largest regeneration programme

Transport Improvements; two new London Overground stations at Hythe Road and Old Oak Common Lane , HS2 and Crossrail and GWML interchange with station upgrades at North Acton and Willesden Junction.










Government agrees ‘in principle’ to Old Oak land transfer as part of HS2 regeneration
Bdaily.co.uk
23rd March 2016



> The government has announced that it has agreed in-principle to transfer government-owned land to the Old Oak and Park Royal Development Corporation (OPDC) in West London.
> 
> It is hoped the land transfer will unlock massive regeneration at the site, including 25,500 new homes and 65,000 jobs, as part of the HS2 rail development.
> 
> Currently London’s largest regeneration site, the government believes the early transfer of land to OPDC, the corporation set up to manage and run development in the area, will speed up work and ensure that the development is as smooth as possible.
> 
> Development at Old Oak in West London is to turn the area into a crucial part of London’s transport infrastructure; with visions of a new transport super-hub, where the soon to be completed Crossrail line will meet with HS2 and the Great Western Main Line to connect London with the west and north of the UK.
> 
> Regeneration efforts at Old Oak are part of an anticipated UK-wide economic boost provided by the £55bn HS2 project.
> 
> Touching upon the benefits he believes the new high-speed rail project will bring, Transport Minister Robert Goodwill said: "HS2 is not just a train line. I have already seen the transformative change that this project is triggering in Old Oak Common, Birmingham and elsewhere even before spades hit the ground next year.
> 
> "That is why we’ve brought forward growth funding for northern locations - so they too can maximise the potential for their own region, thanks to HS2."


----------



## GB1

West Ham are to increase the capacity of their new stadium from 54,000 to 60,000.


----------



## LDN N7

Hopefully they are paying for that themselves.

The taxpayer has already had to foot the bill for their stadium.


----------



## JimB

LDN N7 said:


> Hopefully they are paying for that themselves.
> 
> The taxpayer has already had to foot the bill for their stadium.


The stadium already has a capacity of more than 70K. Increasing from 54K to 60K is therefore merely a matter of West Ham using 6K seats - that are outside optimal viewing distances for football - that were previously not going to be used. As such, the cost will be negligible. Or even nil.

Nevertheless, you are absolutely correct to say that West Ham should pay greater rent that takes this added capacity into account. They cannot be allowed to increase their revenues from ticket sales without the public purse also benefiting.

In fact, I'd be very surprised if that hasn't already been agreed.


----------



## erbse

I tend to trust the CW website in this regard: http://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/newfoundland/


----------



## stevekeiretsu

GB1 said:


> ^^^^ I'm pretty sure that the design above is the old one.


Yep, just looked through the london thread to check, the flared top version is old, and the flat top version is current.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Baltimore Tower* and *Dollar Bay* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum threads: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477 and http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

chest supplies this photo of the Isle of Dogs' two latest towers under construction, far left and and far right respectively:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Rudolf Place* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1829765
Official website: http://www.rudolfplace-vauxhall.co.uk/

Project facts:


36 and 20 storey towers
780 student rooms
93% uplift in office space
Developer: Downing Student

Retro Specs alerts us to this new proposal to add to the Vauxhall cluster. (NB: the diagram below is actually missing numerous approved and under construction towers - 7 by my count, but I may be wrong)


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2


London borough: Hackney


Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific


Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 161m | 67m


Floors: 51 | 17










potto's fantastic skyline photo from Bethnal Green shows Amazon's new HQ rising on the far right:


----------



## Justme

In the Rudolf Place plans, is anything to happen to Vauxhall Station? 

Last time I was there, I remember it being a rather important station in dire need of a major upgrade.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

It is an important station, yes.

I don't think the Rudolf Place development involves any upgrades to it.

However, unrelatedly, TfL are upgrading the tube station as we speak (adding a new, wheelchair-friendly entrance), and Network Rail announced last week they would upgrade the overground station as part of the Waterloo upgrade, although they didn't specify what this would involve.


----------



## Mr Cladding

stevekeiretsu said:


> It is an important station, yes.
> 
> I don't think the Rudolf Place development involves any upgrades to it.
> 
> However, unrelatedly, TfL are upgrading the tube station as we speak (adding a new, wheelchair-friendly entrance), and Network Rail announced last week they would upgrade the overground station as part of the Waterloo upgrade, although they didn't specify what this would involve.


The debarcle with the Arup bus terminal olny adds a more intresting dimension to it.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($310m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










Scaffolding dismantling ongoing at the Tate Modern extension, viewed from NEO Bankside:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










This week at the Scalpel site, viewed from the Lloyd's Building:


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 17,300m²










Work ongoing at LSQ London scheme, photos by David Holt:


London March 29 2016 052 Leicester Square by David Holt, on Flickr


London March 29 2016 052 Leicester Square by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Whiteleys Redevelopment* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871143

Official website: http://whiteleysdevelopment.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Whiteleys Centre, Queensway, London W2 

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Warrior Group | Meyer Bergman

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £1 billion ($1.45bn)

Total floorspace: 79,334m²

Plans for the £1 billion redevelopment of Whiteleys have been approved by Westminster Council:

- *BBC:* Green light for £1bn Whiteleys shopping centre revamp

- *Building Design:* Foster's Whiteleys scheme gets green light

- *Construction Enquirer:* Green light for £1bn ‘Harrods’ of Bayswater


----------



## .Adam

Gorgeous proposal - and wonder to see this building brought back from the eighties.


----------



## Justme

I loved that old building, and am interested to see how they develop it. It seems a tad confusing though, as it looks as though it will be partly open-air. I can't really envisage how Whiteleys will look from the drawings here, compared to how it is today. Where is this outdoor area going to be, I don't see the 10 story buildings, and how on earth is this going to cost a billion pounds?


----------



## SE9

Justme said:


> I loved that old building, and am interested to see how they develop it. It seems a tad confusing though, as it looks as though it will be partly open-air. I can't really envisage how Whiteleys will look from the drawings here, compared to how it is today. Where is this outdoor area going to be, I don't see the 10 story buildings, and how on earth is this going to cost a billion pounds?


The design and access statement (part 2) discusses the design evolution of this scheme.

The cost points to the extensivity of the rehabilitation and new additions coupled with the level of quality specified.


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue

Plans for St Giles Circus have been approved by Camden Council:

- *Costar:* Last piece of £90m St. Giles Circus development gets go ahead

- *Architects Journal:* Orms wins go-ahead for Tin Pan Alley music venue

- *Arch Daily:* Orms Granted Planning Permission for Music Venue as Part of Tin Pan Alley Revival


----------



## SE9

*One Oxford Street* | Soho W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260219

Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/1-oxford-street


Project facts


Address: 1 Oxford Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Crossrail | Derwent

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 35,355m²

350 seat theatre










Cores of the new theatre facing Charing Cross Road, photo by David Holt:


London March 29 2016 070 Cross Rail Tottenham Court Road by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## .Adam

I believe the theatre now has a scaled back design - shame the original would have been pretty impressive.


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ One Oxford Street reminds me of the Library in Birmingham!


----------



## GB1

Dame Zaha Hadid has died aged 65.


----------



## stop that

Construction of the wardian twin towers (180m/175m), is to begin next month at canary wharf


----------



## SE9

.Adam said:


> I believe the theatre now has a scaled back design - shame the original would have been pretty impressive.


That revision passed me by if so, a shame in that case.


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($140m)

Homes: 765










This week at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photos by David Holt:


Clissold Park Hackney London March 30 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate by David Holt, on Flickr


Clissold Park Hackney London March 30 2016 001 Kings Crescent Estate by David Holt, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## SE9

*Digging up London's history*
ODN | 31 March 2016


----------



## SE9

Zaha Hadid
1950 - 2016


60382473




*Aquatics Centre*
Stratford, London























__________________________________________



*Seprentine Sackler Gallery*
Kensington Gardens, London






























__________________________________________


*Evelyn Grace Academy*
Brixton, London









__________________________________________


*Roca London Gallery*
Fulham, London


























​

-


----------



## SE9

*Zaha Hadid, innovative and brilliant architect, dies aged 65*
Financial Times
31 March 2016​


> *Breathtaking projects established her as versatile and original designer*
> 
> Dame Zaha Hadid, one of the most inventive and successful architects of the modern age, died on Thursday at the age of 65.
> 
> Hadid was a striking and strident figure, an architect always convinced of her own genius and whose faith was justified by an output embracing some of the most original and breathtaking works of contemporary design.
> 
> Born into a prosperous Baghdad family in 1950, Hadid came to study at London’s Architectural Association in the 1970s. Her intense paintings of constructivist-influenced cityscapes became objects of veneration in their own right — setting out a radical agenda before she had built anything.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Both cores rising at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463










Construction progress at Aldgate Place, photos by chest:


----------



## steppenwolf

edited


----------



## SE9

steppenwolf said:


> It's not


You posted the old design, as stated in the Newfoundland thread last year.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










First tower crane installed today at Wood Wharf, photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

:banana:


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Today at the Gasholders London, photos by Matt Kieffer:


Gasholder Park and Buildings, King's Cross Central, London by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


Gasholder Park and Buildings, King's Cross Central, London by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Site hoardings and cabins being installed this weekend at the Newfoundland site. Photo by chest:


----------



## Baskk

The new London projects are amazing. I want to see how will be Canary Wharf with all the towers and the City with 22 Bishopsgate and 1 Undershaft!!


----------



## kix111

A crane was erected for this construction near old street station yesterday.


----------



## Stravinsky

What's the status concerning the Cycle Superhighways in London? Are they working or are people still dying on the streets like in a third world country?


----------



## stop that

Fail


----------



## Bligh

Stravinsky said:


> What's the status concerning the Cycle Superhighways in London? Are they working or are people still dying on the streets like in a third world country?


...It's not the perfect solution to the whole problem, but it's certainly a good start! A new superhighway going from Westminster to Canary Wharf opens at the end of this month:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35745404


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> ...It's not the perfect solution to the whole problem, but it's certainly a good start! A new superhighway going from Westminster to Canary Wharf opens at the end of this month:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35745404


Although placing a cycle lane on the Westway flyover , leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*West End Green* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1877058

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 285-329 Edgware Road London W2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Squire & Partners



Scheme will be decided on Tuesday 12th April.


----------



## SE9

Stravinsky said:


> What's the status concerning the Cycle Superhighways in London? Are they working or are people still dying on the streets like in a third world country?


The standards of trolling have really declined.


----------



## steppenwolf

GB1 said:


> ^^^^ I'm pretty sure that the design above is the old one.


You're right, it is the old one - the updated one has a simpler top. i was looking at out-of-date information.


----------



## SE9

> *Olympic Park and Elephant & Castle housing schemes merge to form £1.4bn company*
> 
> he investors behind residential schemes at the Olympic Park in Stratford and Elephant & Castle have merged the developments to create a £1.4bn vehicle for rented homes.
> 
> Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Company, which is owned by the State of Qatar, property firm Delancey, and Dutch pension fund asset manager APG have merged the assets to create a new company with 4,000 homes, 1,500 of which are already built.
> 
> The partnership said its ambition was to become the leading player in the delivery of homes for rent in London and other major UK cities over the next few years. The merger is conditional upon regulatory approval. All of the homes will be managed and leased through Get Living London, an existing management and letting platform.


Continued in link: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...ephant--castle-housing-schemes-merge-to-form/


----------



## SE9

*30 Grosvenor Square* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1910917

Official website: http://www.30grosvenorsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: 24-31 Grosvenor Square, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: David Chipperfield

Cost: £1 billion ($1.45bn)

Hotel rooms: 137

Plans for the redevelopment of the current US Embassy at Grosvenor Square have been unveiled:

- *Architects Journal:* Chipperfield reveals plans to convert US Embassy into hotel

- *Evening Standard:* US embassy in London to become luxury hotel in £1bn revamp of Grosvenor Square


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Hutchison Whampoa

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25










Construction progress at the Chelsea Waterfront site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($11.4bn)

Homes: 3,400










Construction progress at the power station and the Ian Simpson/dRMM-designed phase 1, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($305m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










The Tate Modern extension viewed from NEO Bankside:


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










The 250 City Road site viewed from Lexicon, photo by dnw:


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($360m)

Homes: 800










Construction progress at phases 1 and 2 of Lewisham Gateway, photo by geogregor:


IMG_20160402_074717_928 by Geogregor, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The Novotel Canary Wharf nearing completion, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










First tower crane up at Wood Wharf, photo by chest:


----------



## hugh

The revamped US Embassy looks good. Like the vintage Lincoln Continental slotted in in the graphic there.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Project facts


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22 | 10

Homes: 463











Construction update from Stevekeirestu


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.3bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700











Construction update at Woolwhich Arsenal Riverside from David Harvey.


Woolwich by David Harvey, on Flickr


Woolwich by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Fielden House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27











Demoltion of the previous Fielden House nearing completion , photo by David Harvey.

London Bridge works by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Floors: 28

Homes: 48











Merano Residences construction update by Sarah Mulvey.


Vauxhall by Sarah Mulvey, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Demoltion of the previous Fielden House nearing completion , photo by David Harvey


Demolition is complete, they're site-prepping now.


----------



## inno4321

I like TOKYO'S clean&well arranged street + LONDON'S individual&creative building design.


----------



## PortoNuts

Can barely wait for Wood Wharf to rise. It'll be such a boost to CW.


----------



## capslock

phoenixboi08 said:


> Is there a mechanism to recapture some of the land value - or at least, the tax - increment?


Yes. It's called the Community Infrastructure Levy (CIL) and many in London have been paying it for the last several years. Normally happens at the point where any development happens. Anything from a skyscraper to a small house extension is liable. 

I think it is charged more widely now, but in London, about £600m ish towards Crossrail came from this source I think.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Birmingham said:


> Oh jeez - imagine if this was ever proposed - the 'save the skyline' campaign would have a field day.


It is pretty awful indeed, in what looking in the general direction of St Paul's is concerned.


----------



## SE9

Just a conceptual proposal, to demonstrate the efficiency of using wood in large-scale construction. Location irrelevant in this case.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Construction of the basement is underway, with tower cranes to rise in May. Photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

*New London Bridge Station*




Jon10 said:


> Recent images...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think what it might say.
> 
> .


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Record London Luxury-Home Pipeline Would Cover Hyde Park Twice*
> 
> *The record number of luxury homes planned in London, equivalent to more than double the size of the city’s Hyde Park, is raising the prospect that developers may be forced to turn some projects into offices as demand falls, according to consulting firm Arcadis NV.*
> 
> Plans are in the pipeline for 35,000 high-end properties worth almost 77 billion pounds ($108 billion) in the coming decade, 40 percent more than in 2014, Arcadis said in a report Monday.
> 
> The homes would span more than 40 million square feet (3.7 million square meters), compared with Hyde Park’s 15 million square feet.
> 
> The surge in supply comes just as demand is weakening, with international investors deserting the market in the wake of higher property taxes and slumping commodity prices.
> 
> Developers are already offering discounts of as much as 20 percent on bulk purchases of upscale apartments. Arcadis defines luxury homes as those priced at 1,350 pounds a square foot or more.
> 
> “It remains to be seen how the market responds to the new set of challenges being thrown at it,” Mark Cleverly, Arcadis head of commercial development said in a statement, citing land, materials and labor cost inflation.
> 
> “This, coupled with a recent gradual easing off of buyer demand could affect margins and mean developers opt to convert their developments to target the more buoyant office and commercial markets.”
> 
> Almost a third of the luxury homes planned in the next decade will be developed in the district it terms Chelsea & Fulham, with more than a quarter planned for the south bank of the River Thames stretching from Battersea to Tower Bridge, Arcadis said. Home prices in Chelsea fell 2.5 percent in the year through March, broker Knight Frank LLP said in a report last week.
> 
> The number of homes in the pipeline in Chelsea & Fulham has more than doubled since 2014 to 10,914, Arcadis said. About three-quarters of them are part of Capital & Counties Plc’s development in the Earls Court neighborhood.
> 
> Jefferies LLC analyst Mike Prew cut his target price for the company in February, predicting the value of the development site could drop to 30 million pounds from 50 million pounds per acre within 12 months.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ury-home-pipeline-would-cover-hyde-park-twice


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars continues its ascent, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A0075 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Both cores rising at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A0030 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Construction progress at the Gasholders London, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Project facts


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 22,000m²










Construction progress at Four Pancras Square, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Canalside Pavilion* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Canalside Pavilion, Granary Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floorspace: 850m²










The completed pavilion, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://r7kingscross.com/


Project facts


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11










R7 starting its ascent, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*The Francis Crick Institute* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1020221

Official website: http://www.crick.ac.uk/


Project facts


Address: 215 Euston Road, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Cost: £600 million ($910m)

Floorspace: 79,000m²

Largest centre for biomedical research and innovation in Europe

1,250 scientists, with an annual budget of over £100 million










The Crick nearing completion, photos by potto:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

The Francis Crick Institute is looking really sharp kay:


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










Yesterday at the 22 Bishopsgate site, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A0024 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners


Floors: 28


Homes: 48










Installation of the balconies, in their typically-Rogers bright colours, is underway:


Merano Residences u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

The Francis Crick Institute turned out very well. Exactly like the renders.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mortgages for Million-Pound London Homes Highest in 10 Years*
> 
> *Homeowners are stretching themselves to buy the most expensive properties in London.*
> 
> Fifty-eight percent of people who bought homes for 1 million pounds ($1.42 million) or more in the capital last year had to use a mortgage, according to data compiled by Hamptons International.
> 
> That was the highest proportion in 10 years and compares with 31 percent of buyers during the financial crisis in 2009, the broker said.
> 
> *“In the more expensive parts of London and south east England, a 1 million-pound home is now more likely to be a normal home rather than an oligarch’s mansion,” Fionnuala Earley, director of research at the broker, said in the report.*
> 
> The average loan-to-value for a home costing from 1 million pounds to 2 million pounds is 40 percent, the Hamptons data show. Over the last eight years, demand from buyers has risen most for mortgages with LTVs of less than 40 percent. “The need to borrow that little bit extra has crept in at the higher end” of the market, according to the report.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*West End Green* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1877058

Official website: http://www.westendgreen.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 285-329 Edgware Road London W2


London borough: City of Westminster


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Squire & Partners


Height: 105m


Floors: 30fl


Residental Units: 652



















The (revised) scheme was approved last night by Westminster City Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Billionaires Win Approval to Turn London Tower Into Apartments*
> 
> *Billionaire property investors David and Simon Reuben won approval to turn one of the oldest office towers in London’s Westminster borough into luxury apartments.*
> 
> The brothers will be allowed to turn the Millbank Tower complex near the Palace of Westminster into 207 homes with a skybar and a 150-bedroom hotel, the borough council decided at a meeting Tuesday.
> 
> Soaring prices for luxury homes encouraged developers to seek to turn office space into 16,600 new homes in greater London in the two years through May 2015. Falling demand, rising supply and an increase in office rents is causing some developers to reconsider plans for homes, consulting firm Arcadis NV said on Monday.
> 
> The U.K.’s Labour Party was based in the tower when former Prime Minister Tony Blair won the 1997 national election.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...approval-to-turn-london-tower-into-apartments


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Berkeley Wins Approval for 652 Homes in West London Project*
> 
> *Berkeley Group Holdings Plc won approval to develop as many as 652 homes at a west London parking lot.*
> 
> The project near Marylebone rail station was approved late Tuesday by Westminster council after a 3-1 vote. London’s biggest home builder bought the 2.66-acre (1.1 hectare) plot in June 2015 and the development will include a 30-story tower, a spa, offices and stores.
> 
> Berkeley Group shares rose as much as 2.42 percent on Wednesday, the most since April 5, in London trading. The stock was trading at 3,051 pence at 08:15 a.m.
> 
> A record number of luxury homes are planned in London’s best districts even as demand wanes. Home values in Westminster rose 6.7 percent in the 12 months through February to an average of 1.06 million pounds ($1.52 million), according to the Land Registry.
> 
> Short interest in Berkeley climbed to almost 6.5 percent of shares outstanding this month, the highest since 2008. Hedge funds including Odey Asset Management LLP and Marshall Wace LLP raised short positions in the builder as the luxury-homes market slows, according to filings last week. The stock is down about 17 percent this year.
> 
> Crispin Odey’s fund has the biggest individual short bet, holding 1.4 percent of shares outstanding. Officials at the company didn’t immediately respond to a request seeking comment. A spokesman for Marshall Wace declined to comment.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...oval-for-652-homes-in-west-london-parking-lot


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Capital Towers* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684673

Official website: http://www.galliardhomes.com/Capital-Towers

Project facts


Address: 2-12 High Street, London E15


Developer: Galliard Developments


Height: 110m and 55m


Floors: 35 and 15










Latest updates from opayek:


R0015008 by Alex, on Flickr


R0015002 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3


Ward: Lime Street


Developer: W.R. Berkley


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 192m


Floors: 39










Many thanks to forumer ba0012 for sharing their exclusive view of the Scalpel site from the nearby Aviva Tower. Concrete pouring is underway...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2


Ward: St James's


Developer: Stanhope


Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects


Height: 101m


Floors: 24










chest has the latest from this refurb in the City:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Chesterfield House* | Wembley HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939580&page=3

Official website:http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/projects/chesterfield-house/


Project facts


Address: Chesterfield House , 3 Park Lane , Wembley HA9 7RH

London borough: Brent 

Developer: HUB Residental 

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington

Height: 88 | 72m

Floors: 26 | 21 

Residental Units : 239










Scheme has been approved by the London borough of Brent.


----------



## SE9

*Leamouth South* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799359

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Hercules, Castle and Union Wharves, London E14

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 834

Commercial space: 1,590m²

Plans for Leamouth South have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*117-125 Bayswater Road* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874166

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 117-125 Bayswater Road, London W2 

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Bayswater Road Holdings Ltd

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 9

Homes: 55

Plans for 117-125 Bayswater Road have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










White Collar Factory has recently topped out


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £5 billion ($7.5bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²











Construction update at Greenwich Peninsula


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Construction update at Principal Place


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43











Construction newsletter


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction update courtesy of Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies & Morrison and Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Construction update from ba0012


----------



## Bligh

I can't believe how quick Principal Place has shot up!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/

Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 560











Site prep at Newfoundland , photo from koolduct


----------



## Mr Cladding

*City Pride* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.chalegrove.co.uk/featured-projects/future/city-pride,-e14

Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Construction update via koolduct


----------



## JamieUK

^^ "Construction update", or lack of.


----------



## SE9

Indeed, that photo was meant to demonstrate a lack of activity over the past few weeks.


----------



## thatoo

Mr Cladding said:


> *Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748
> 
> Official website: http://keybridgelondon.com/
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8
> 
> London borough: Lambeth
> 
> Developer: Mount Anvil and Fabrica
> 
> Architect: Allies and Morrison
> 
> Height: 125 | 74m
> 
> Floors: 35 | 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demoltion works for Keybridge House. Photo by James Evans.


This buildigns is a very similar in construction in Bogotá D.C. (Museo Parque Central).... is impresionat, in this rendering look very very similar.


----------



## hugh

Again, thought fundamentally very different buildings, I'm struck with how much the base of 100 Bishopsgate reminds me of the Transamerica Pyramid.


----------



## JamieUK

I'm not a fan of the Tate Modern building but I do love the extension. Great update stevekeiretsu!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Nowt to do with me, all about entoptika's photos. He actually posted a bunch more, as per normal procedure for this thread I chose a small highlight package but it's worth looking at the dusk series in full.


----------



## PortoNuts

Is that cladding on Manhattan Loft Gardens? I can't form an opinion on it just yet.


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> Is that cladding on Manhattan Loft Gardens? I can't form an opinion on it just yet.


Yes that is cladding on Manhattan Loft Gardens :banana:


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.com/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










New hoardings at the City Pride site, which will be marketed as Landmark Pinnacle. Photos by SE9:


Landmark Pinnacle - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Landmark Pinnacle - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Basement works ongoing at Newfoundland, photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Novotel Canary Wharf* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573332

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Accor

Architect: Leach Rhodes Walker Architects

Height: 124m

Floors: 39










The Novotel Canary Wharf from Marsh Wall, photos by SE9:


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Novotel Canary Wharf - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










Sign notifying the public of imminent construction at the Wardian site, photos by SE9:


The Wardian - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


The Wardian - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










Piling ongoing at the sited of the 215m tower, photos by SE9:


South Quay Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


South Quay Plaza - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Enabling works ongoing at the Madison site, photos by SE9:


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


The Madison - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Piling now complete at the Harbour Central site. Photos by SE9:


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


Harbour Central - Isle of Dogs, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

SE9 said:


> Not loaded enough to live in N7.



I don't live in N7. 

That is where the Emirates Stadium is.


----------



## Tricoz

The number of projects near Canary Wharf are insane. Can't wait to see London's skyline in 5 years.


----------



## PortoNuts

The activity on CW is incredible!

............................................



> *London's Chelsea Barracks Homes Said to Sell at 200% Premium*
> 
> *Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Co. has sold almost 30 homes at its $4.3 billion Chelsea Barracks project in London before the properties are offered to the wider market later this year, according to a person with knowledge of the matter.*
> 
> Buyers agreed to pay the equivalent of about 4,500 pounds ($6,500) a square foot, said the person, who asked not to be identified because the information is private.
> 
> That compares with an average price of about 1,500 pounds a square foot for homes sold in central London’s best districts in March, according to data compiled by broker Huntly Hooper Ltd. Qatari Diar and officials at Knight Frank LLP and Savills Plc, who are brokering the sales, declined to comment.
> 
> A joint venture paid 959 million pounds for the 5.3 hectare (13-acre) site in January 2008 and Qatari Diar, part of the nation’s sovereign wealth fund, later took full control of the project.
> 
> A unit of the fund won local-government approval in 2011 to develop almost 450 homes, stores, a health center and leisure facilities on the land. An earlier plan was dropped after it was opposed by Prince Charles.
> 
> The project, due to be finished in 2024, will be valued at 3 billion pounds, according to the website of RLF, a health and safety consultant for the project. A model home may open as soon as next month, the person said.
> 
> Home prices in Chelsea fell 2.5 percent in the year through March, according to a report compiled by Knight Frank. Values of homes across the capital’s best districts rose 0.8 percent in the same period, the data show.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...a-barracks-homes-said-to-sell-for-200-premium


----------



## alexandru.mircea

stevekeiretsu said:


> Tate Modern Lighting


This is the best angle to appreciate it IMO


----------



## Daviegraham

I'm really looking forward to seeing 7+ cores rise at the same time in Canary Wharf. Great updates as always!


----------



## stop that

Plus there is all the uc towers allready rising at canary wharf with cores visible, like Baltimore wharf tower, 40 marsh wall tower, dollar bay tower, providence tower, horizon tower, Lincoln plaza etc. Then there's the other ones uc/prep, including the 200m+ ones, like wood wharf, madison tower, South quay plaza, diamond tower, harbour central, landmark north, 1 bank street, 10 bank street, wardian twin towers etc, with Greenwich rising too that whole area is going to be amazing


----------



## wjfox

*Big Ben 'bongs' to be silenced for £29m refurbishment*

Britain's most famous clock tower is to fall silent so that urgent repair work can be carried out at a cost of £29m.

Parliament says it has no choice but to stop the chimes of Big Ben, after 157 years of nearly unbroken service, to prevent its mechanism from failing.

The Elizabeth Tower, which houses it, will also be repaired during the three year project, which starts next year.

Read more: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36138203


----------



## GB1

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...o-start-second-major-nine-elms-london-scheme/
This scheme will start this autumn by Bellway Homes in nine elms, who are currently building their residence scheme.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Construction is turning London into a city of holes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It’s often the disappearance of the familiar that makes us notice the city around us. We walk the same streets every day, no longer really noticing the buildings that define them. Then a hole appears, an open wound in the urban tissue. New views are revealed, naked backs exposed. *
> 
> In 19th-century Paris, photographers rushed to document the last moments of medieval streets and intimate alleys. In London, most urban construction today is perceived as a nuisance rather than a sign of progress, greeted not with nostalgia for the old but frustration in the moment: a closed Tube station, a road diversion, a racket.
> 
> As the capital grows, it goes through waves of rebuilding, each purporting to address a dominant issue. In the late 19th century it was slum clearance; after the second world war it was the rebuilding of a city devastated by bombing as a physical expression of a new welfare state; in the 1980s the rebuilding was an effort to revitalise the city as a global financial centre. And now — what exactly?
> 
> *The current phase of construction, which will change the London skyline more radically than any previous rebuilding, is predicated on real estate as investment. More than 400 towers of 20 storeys or more, either under construction or in the planning process, will reshape a city that once revelled in its low-rise silhouette of slate rooftops and chimneys. *
> 
> At the same time, entire new strata are being carved out beneath the pavements. Residents of affluent neighbourhoods have been protesting about the disruption caused by the construction of a new generation of mega-basements, multiple-storied subterranean spaces containing pools, gyms and home-entertainment suites.
> 
> These may be eye-wateringly expensive to build but, thanks to hyper-inflated property prices (Mayfair developments have been reaching upwards of £5,000 per sq ft), they add far more to a property’s value than they cost to construct.
> 
> Together the two phenomena might be seen as a kind of privatisation of the sky and the soil, a vertical extrusion upwards and downwards of the ownership once conferred in only two dimensions on an Ordnance Survey map.
> 
> The story is not only about private property, however. The biggest holes that have appeared in central London during the past few years have been those dug to build the £15bn Crossrail project, which, by the end of 2019, will provide a 100km rail link from Reading and Heathrow in the west, under central London, to Shenfield in the east.
> 
> Chasms have opened up in some of the city’s most tightly knit and atmospheric neighbourhoods. Big chunks of Soho have been chewed into mulch by concrete shears, and paper-thin Victorian façades now shiver in the wind generated by Centre Point (itself being converted into apartments).
> 
> The blocks around Denmark Street, once the hub of the music business with its guitar shops, recording studios and basement clubs, have been fast disappearing. This messy neighbourhood, so dirty and incoherent it was overlooked by developers, is now being repackaged as a piece of prime real estate with added musical nostalgia.
> 
> The hole south of Oxford Street, carved into Soho, appears vast beside the delicate grain of the neighbouring Georgian elevations, the scale of the structural intervention a shocking disruption to the slightly seedy, dilapidated grid.
> 
> The city’s next blockbuster infrastructure project is the “super sewer”, or Thames Tideway Tunnel (due to begin on site this year), a subterranean cesspit that will handle storm surges and stop raw sewage being sent into the Thames.
> 
> The £4.2bn project is being developed by a consortium of private investors, a vehicle for guaranteeing future income from London water bills. The taxpayer, as ever, provides the backstop should anything go wrong. The new consortium is called Bazalgette Tunnel Limited but in borrowing one of London’s great engineering names, it reveals its inadequacy.
> 
> ...


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/282e51f0-0683-11e6-9b51-0fb5e65703ce.html


----------



## JamieUK

Because of new developments, is there an area of London that looks worse today than it did 30 years ago? For me personally nothing comes to mind.. Of course not counting areas that look worse because there is construction on going.


----------



## london lad

I miss the old Victoria


----------



## SE9

Can't judge the development and its impact on Victoria until its complete. Especially with respect to traffic and the pedestrian experience.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










This week at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## potto

london lad said:


> I miss the old Victoria


I guess that doesn't look like Shanghai


----------



## erbse

Nah. More like Hartlepool.


----------



## JamieUK

Looks a'lot like Plymouth if you ask me.


----------



## cardiff

Very unfair to Plymouth, this is what post war Plymouth mostly looks like

P7095582 by Stephen Anstiss, on Flickr

Other than that it has a lot of beautiful preserved areas around the main shopping area. 

I get the point that Nova Victoria is better than what was there, but it is a very fussy and complicated scheme for what is a complicated and fussy area. I think this image shows how poor it incorporates with the area



Mr Cladding said:


> *Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1
> 
> Nova Victoria construction update from


----------



## onerob

And this takes on the look of a rain-stained 60s throwback, especially on a gloomy day.


----------



## hugh

onerob said:


> And this takes on the look of a rain-stained 60s throwback, especially on a gloomy day.


Nothing like a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: Ruskin Square, Wellesley Road, Croydon CR9


London borough: Croydon


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders


Architect: Shedkm


Cost: £500 million ($750m)


Homes: 625


Office space: 22,000m²










Ruskin Square update courtesy of entoptika:


Ruskin Square - East Croydon by James Evans, on Flickr


Ruskin Square - East Croydon by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.theramquarter.com/


Project facts


Address: Ram Street, London SW18


Developer: Greenland Group


Architect: EPR Architects


Cost: £1 billion ($1.6bn)


Homes: 661











Construction progressing at the Ram Quarter site, photo by View Hunter:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Lombard Wharf* | Battersea SW11

Official website: http://www.lombardroad.com/
London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615

Project Facts


Site: 12-14 Lombard Road, London SW11


Developer: Barratt London

Architect: Patel Taylor

Height: 91.185m AGL

Floorspace: 16,197m²

Floors: 28

Homes: 135










Construction well underway, photo once again from View Hunter:


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm very hopeful about Ram Quarter.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies & Morrison and Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40











100 Bishospgate construction update from entoptika


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44











Baltimore Tower construction update from Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










22 Bishopsgate construction update from Londonlad.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Oak Park* | Old Oak Common NW10

Official website: "http://www.oldoakpark.co.uk/

London Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845008

Project facts


Developer: London & Regional 

Residental Units: 7,000

Jobs: 8,000 

A new cultural and educational quarter

Masterplanners: PLP Architecture

Transport Improvements: London Overground station at Hythe Road and 14 new bridges and underpasses



















Display materials from the third public consultation on the emerging masterplan are viewable here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London Wall Place* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251315&page=8

Official website: http://brookfieldofficeproperties.com/uk/london/1-2-london-wall-place/

Project facts


Address: 1 & 2 London Wall Place, London, EC2

Developer: Brookfield 

Architect: Make Architects 

Height: 77m

Floors: 12 | 16










London Wall Place as seen from London Wall photo by entoptika


----------



## SE9

Very promising, I look forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## SE9

Mayoral election tomorrow:


----------



## rasis

Verynice


----------



## rasis

How many Malls in London City?


----------



## SE9

There's five malls serving the London area with over 100,000m² retail space.


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 17,300m²










Cladding progress at LSQ London scheme, photos by David Holt:


London May Leicester Square Scheme by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










Piling and associated groundworks ongoing at the Edwardian site, photo by David Holt:


London May Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences


Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners

Height: 85m

Floors: 29










Cladding progress at Merano Residences, photos by opayek:


P1110414-2 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110412-2 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110410-2 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110409-3 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113










Riverwalk nearing completion, photos by opayek:


P1110307 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110306 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110303 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


P1110319 by Alex Upton, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

SE9 I assume you mean



SE9 said:


> There's five malls with over 100,000m² retail space each serving the London area.


as in, there are five over that threshold. cos there's surely more than 5 total.


----------



## Mr Cladding

stevekeiretsu said:


> SE9 I assume you mean
> 
> as in, there are five over that threshold. cos there's surely more than 5 total.


The 5 he refers too i think are 


Brent Cross
Westfield White City
Westfield Stratford
He might be including Lakeside and Bluewater which aren't strictly in London proper
That shopping center in Croydon before it gets swallowed up another Westfield

Although there must be at least 30 provincial shopping centers across london. For


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105569479

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/

Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower as viewed from the Docklands Light Rail by Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies & Morrison and Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40











Crane installation today at 100 Bishopsgate from Aviva Building.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17











Principal Place construction update by entoptika

Principle Place - Shoreditch by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*New London Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html

Project facts


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Federal Government of the United States

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11










Construction update by opayek


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia

Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly

Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)

Area: 39 acres

Homes: 3,400












Construction update by View Hunter


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 27 and 24

Homes: 253












The Corniche construction update by opayek


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Creechurch Place* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541996

Official website: http://onecreechurchplace.com/


Project facts


Address: 1 Mitre Square, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: Helical Bar

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Height: 80m

Floors: 19












One Creechurch Place as viewed from Aviva Building photo by ba0012


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The Scalpel from St Helen's, 1 Undershaft photo by ba0012


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratosphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373567

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratosphere/


Project facts


Address: Stratosphere, The Broadway, London E15

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 122m and 55m

Floors: 38 and 15










Stratosphere construction update by metroranger


----------



## Munwon

Londonistan


----------



## ILTarantino

erbse said:


> An effective solution to London's housing crisis could be *Brexit*.


Consider that the EU is funding urban regeneration of many declining Uk cities...
What conclusions can you draw from this situation?


----------



## metroranger

^^
and it would stop all the properties going up being sold in the far east.










From the Evening Standard.


----------



## Quicksilver

metroranger said:


> ^^
> and it would stop all the properties going up being sold in the far east.


Why is that?


----------



## metroranger




----------



## Justme

metroranger said:


> ^^
> and it would stop all the properties going up being sold in the far east.
> 
> From the Evening Standard.


I fail to understand how ending an open border and trade agreement with Europe would stop properties going up being sold to people who live in the Far East.

Based on the simple facts that:
a) the Far East is not Europe, not part of EU and has nothing to do with the EU.
b) People in the Far East have been known to buy properties in other sort-after locations around the world which are not in, or never have been in the EU such as New York


----------



## PinnerStar

There's bloody millions of other jobs in hundreds of different industries in London.Even if we do vote to leave most of the bankers will stay as ...well have you been to Frankfurt?


----------



## Mr Cladding

One of the reasons why Crossrail was even built was to service the needs of the expanding CofL and Canary Wharf , millions have been contributed to fund it's construction. Moreso the desperately needed Rotherhithe - CW bridge , will require the next mayor of london to bring there begging bowl to fund it's cost.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion ($2.2bn)

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress this week at Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by SE9:


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


Royal Arsenal Riverside - Woolwich, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 | 23

Homes: 360










Both towers at Hoola have topped out, photos by SE9:


Royal Victoria Dock, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hoola - Royal Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Pump Tower* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508023

Official website: http://www.cityanddocklands.com/PT-Information.html


Project facts


Address: Pumping Station, Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: City & Docklands Properties

Architect: BUJ Architects

Floors: 24

Homes: 161










Pump Tower rising across the road from Hoola, photos by SE9:


Pump Tower - Royal Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


Pump Tower - Royal Victoria, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Silvertown London* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637869

Official website: http://www.silvertownlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Silvertown Quays, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: The Silvertown Partnership

Architect: Fletcher Priest

Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.5bn)

Homes: 2,500

Retail space: 278,700m²

Commercial space: 185,800m²










Redevelopment of the Millennium Mills building is ongoing, photos by SE9:


Silvertown Quays, London by SE9, on Flickr


Silvertown Quays, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/


Project facts


Address: City Island, Leamouth Peninsula, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects | John Pardey Architects | Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion ($2.9bn)

Homes: 1,700










Construction progress at City Island, photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


London City Island - Leamouth Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










This week at the Newfoundland site, photos by SE9:


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


Newfoundland - Canary Wharf, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## JamieUK

Does anyone have any updates on the Atlas building on city road? That building doesn't seem to have had an update on it in a while and I'm struggling to find any updates on it in the web.


----------



## Shanghainese

If Great Britain leaf the EU, it should be more liberal. More economic freedom, less central banking inflation, higher rates, at best an free market banking system with free market money. maybe a new sterling silver. Great britain should follow the programm of Liberalism - Cobden and Bright. If Great Britain would do that, it would the richest nation in the world. it would grow strong and the EU and the whole world would love to make free trades with great britain. Great Britain would be like Hongkong, Singapur or New Zealand.

EU is communism. If the EU would follow this points, the EU would be the richest place on earth but the EU politic is communism and the central banking system EZB destroys the markets.


----------



## benpicko

Shanghainese said:


> If Great Britain leaf the EU, it should be more liberal. More economic freedom, less central banking inflation, higher rates, at best an free market banking system with free market money. maybe a new sterling silver. Great britain should follow the programm of Liberalism - Cobden and Bright. If Great Britain would do that, it would the richest nation in the world. it would grow strong and the EU and the whole world would love to make free trades with great britain. Great Britain would be like Hongkong, Singapur or New Zealand.
> 
> EU is communism. If the EU would follow this points, the EU would be the richest place on earth but the EU politic is communism and the central banking system EZB destroys the markets.


Honestly what is this post


----------



## SE9

I assumed that he was joking :lol:


----------



## metroranger

I was :lol:


----------



## rjee

do you think that the new mayor being Muslim will have an effect on his policies or that the accusations of tolerating extremism are plausible? I am generally pro-conservative and really concerned about the Islamic extremism in western societies, but I don't see why Khan is a bad choice if he remains unbiased and does the best for Londoners.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Luton Airport peoplemover plan announced*
> 
> *Plans for a £200m fully-automated ‘guided light rail peoplemover’ linking Luton Airport with Luton Airport Parkway station were announced by airport owner London Luton Airport Ltd on April 15. This would support a £110m project to increase the airport’s capacity by 50% to 18 million passengers/year by 2020.*
> 
> LLAL has appointed Arup to undertake the design and procurement of the peoplemover. It expects to submit a planning application ‘in the early autumn’, and construction could begin in 2017 for opening by the end of 2020.
> 
> The preferred route would start at the Stirling Place commercial development and multi-storey car park, run alongside the Midland Main Line, cross over the Airport Way road and pass through the mid-term car park to reach the central airport terminal.
> 
> The peoplemover would prove a 24 h service with ‘a seamless 5 min transfer time between Parkway station and the airport terminal’, according to Councillor Andy Malcolm, Chair of LLAL.
> 
> He said the fastest end-to-end journey time of 30 min from London St Pancras station to the airport would be 20 min shorter than the journey between London Liverpool Street and Stansted Airport, and also quicker than the rail journey from London Victoria to Gatwick Airport.
> 
> It is envisaged that fares would be included in rail ticket or car parking charges or available for separate purchase, as with the current bus shuttle between the station and the airport.












http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...luton-airport-peoplemover-plan-announced.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Prime London sees 40% rise in new housebuilding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The number of new homes under construction in inner London has risen by more than 40 per cent in 18 months as developers plough ahead with schemes despite falling prices for luxury homes.*
> 
> Some 19,000 units are being built in 30 inner London postcodes, part of an overall development pipeline of 54,000 units in those areas, according to research for the Financial Times by Property Vision, a buying agency, and Dataloft, a research firm.
> 
> That represents a 43 per cent increase on the 13,400 units under construction when the same survey was first carried out 18 months ago.
> 
> The new homes will help to mitigate the housing shortage across the capital, but raise concerns over a potential oversupply at the luxury “prime” end of the market, where appetite for newbuild purchases has weakened and prices are falling.
> 
> In 2015, only 7,021 homes changed hands in the secondary market in the areas covered by the research, which stretch from Mayfair in the West End to east London’s “Silicon Roundabout” and Battersea on the southern bank of the Thames.
> 
> “The gap between the pipeline of new stock and the annual secondary market in the wider area is large — very large,” said Charlie Ellingworth, a director at Property Vision.
> 
> Even as construction activity mounted, appetite for newbuild apartments in London has declined: the number sold ahead of completion across the capital dropped a third year-on-year to 5,947 in the first quarter of 2016, according to figures from Molior London, a data provider.
> 
> Mr Ellingworth said some luxury schemes that had received planning permission but not started construction were likely to be “mothballed or reconceived as offices” as the market adjusts.
> 
> Of the planned new homes, more than 12,800 are for the SW8 postcode, where the Nine Elms area is home to London’s largest residential construction site. But of these only 4,145 have begun construction, leaving most open to potential delays or design changes as the market adjusts.
> 
> ...












http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/95c1bd8a-139c-11e6-839f-2922947098f0.html#axzz48EvUMVEi


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> Manhattan Loft Garderns is going up very fast. :cheers2:


Stratford's development has been crazy! I remember when one of the stands of the Olympic Stadium was first put up. Just looking at the area now is a total contrast to what it once was. 

Out of interest, has anyone got a render of the future Stratford skyline? I'm finding it very hard to keep up with all of the developments and sometimes struggle to tell which tower is which when I go by on the train.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Last weekend in the City, photos by geogregor:


P5080546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P5080548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Horizons* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680827

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/horizons/


Project facts


Address: Horizons, Yabsley Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: RMA Architects

Height: 81m

Floors: 26










Horizons viewed across the Poplar Dock Marina, photos by chest:


Horizon Tower London, on Flickr


Horizon Tower London, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

I pity that poor old church trumped by 100 Bishopsgate next door, like it's just giving a fvck about the place... hno:

http://i.imgur.com/XbAXxLp.jpg


----------



## PJH2015

SE9 said:


>


Wonderful photo, and it looks like the ducks are filming a sassy album cover. #ducklife


----------



## london lad

erbse said:


> I pity that poor old church trumped by 100 Bishopsgate next door, like it's just giving a fvck about the place... hno:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XbAXxLp.jpg


Hardly, St Ethelburga's has always been pretty much hemmed in by surrounding buildings. This redevelopment actually makes it more visible than its ever been.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Tellvis

erbse said:


> I pity that poor old church trumped by 100 Bishopsgate next door, like it's just giving a fvck about the place... hno:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XbAXxLp.jpg


Do you think so? I think it's a wonderful contrast, and the church is being shown great respect, the old and the new side by side, London at its best.


----------



## JamieUK

I think old and new can complement each other very well.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/30_St_Mary_Axe_from_Leadenhall_Street.jpg


----------



## Union Man

PortoNuts said:


>


The 360* feature is very cool!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *New London Mayor Removes Obstacle to City Airport Expansion*
> 
> *Newly elected Mayor Sadiq Khan has dropped the Greater London Authority’s objection to London City Airport’s plan to purchase land it will need if its expansion plans are approved by the U.K. government later this year.*
> 
> The Labour mayor, who was elected last week, is withdrawing a key obstacle used by his Tory predecessor, Boris Johnson, to oppose an expansion of the airport. The decision comes after the completion of a three-week planning inquiry that is due to report to the government as early as June.
> 
> “The mayor has decided to withdraw the objection to this proposed compulsory purchase of land owned by City Hall following new evidence recently submitted by London City Airport and ongoing negotiations,” Khan’s office said in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> Still, Tuesday’s decision by the mayor doesn’t affect separate objections to the expansion that were submitted under Johnson to the planning inquiry.
> 
> The inquiry’s findings will be presented to Transport Secretary Patrick McLoughlin and Communities & Local Government Secretary Greg Clark, with no fixed timeline in place for a decision.
> 
> “The mayor continues to support the case for improved noise mitigation measures that will be considered by the secretary of state when he decides on the planning appeal in due course,” Khan’s office said.
> 
> *Runway Limitations*
> 
> Though City has increased its passenger tally by 50 percent in the past five years and is the closest terminal to the U.K. capital’s financial center, it’s a fraction of the size of Britain’s leading hubs and is limited in its growth prospects by a runway that can’t take full-size jets.
> 
> The airport was sold in February to a Canadian consortium of Alberta Investment Management Corp., Ontario Teachers’ Pension Plan and the Ontario Municipal Employees Retirement System in a deal worth about 2 billion pounds ($3 billion).
> 
> The land eyed by the airport, which straddles London’s Royal Docks next to the River Thames, would be used to build seven new parking stands to accommodate extra aircraft, spokeswoman Charlotte Beeching said by phone.
> 
> London City first announced its intention to submit a compulsory purchase order for the property on Oct. 21. An inquiry into the CPO started Tuesday.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...or-removes-obstacle-to-city-airport-expansion


----------



## Bligh

Horizons looks exactly like it's render! What a great turn out.


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> I pity that poor old church trumped by 100 Bishopsgate next door, like it's just giving a fvck about the place... hno:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XbAXxLp.jpg


Completely disagree. The contrast is beautiful. The Church isn't being covered nor invaded upon. 

The City of London has layers of architecture from all decades/centuries, and they all live next door to each other in harmony. It's one of the best things about London. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Is Building More Offices Than Ever*
> 
> *Developers started a record number of central-London office projects in the six months through March as they tried to capitalize on rising rents.*
> 
> Construction work began on 51 office buildings during the period, Deloitte LLP said in a report on Tuesday. About 14 million square feet (1.3 million square meters) of space is now under construction, 28 percent more than the previous six months and the highest since March 2008, according to the report.
> 
> *“In just 18 months, we have seen activity nearly double,” Deloitte said in the report, which it started publishing in 1996.*
> 
> “This is perhaps the first survey in a long time where we are able to point to the pendulum swinging away from landlords and back toward tenants.”
> 
> *About 42 percent of the space under construction has already been leased and vacancy rates remain at a record low of less than 4 percent, Deloitte said. *
> 
> The “tight market conditions” are likely to continue for a few more years, according to Tim Leckie, an analyst at JP Morgan Chase & Co.
> 
> “There is a risk of the cycle turning first in the City from 2018 as new supply comes online,” he said in an e-mail.












http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...construction-starts-hit-record-as-rents-climb


----------



## mostransit

Cool


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heathrow Courts London’s New Mayor as Runway Concerns Deepen*
> 
> *Heathrow Airport Ltd. has written to newly elected London Mayor Sadiq Khan to solicit his backing for a third runway that was vehemently opposed by the Labour politician’s predecessor Boris Johnson.*
> 
> Chief Executive Officer John Holland-Kaye has sought a meeting with Khan, elected mayor last week ahead of Johnson’s fellow Conservative and Heathrow opponent Zac Goldsmith, amid concern that an already-delayed government decision on where to locate additional airport capacity could slip again.
> 
> Prime Minister David Cameron has pledged to choose between Heathrow and the smaller Gatwick Airport this summer after putting off a decision last year in a move that stopped it from dominating the London vote.
> 
> The Conservatives are split on the issue, with many favoring growth at Europe’s busiest hub that’s already been endorsed by a state-appointed Airports Commission.
> 
> While a verdict before the June 23 referendum on U.K. membership of the European Union is unlikely, the four weeks before parliament’s summer recess provide an opening for an announcement, a Heathrow official said Wednesday after Holland-Kaye sought to address environmental concerns about his plans.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Three Enough*
> 
> Heathrow said it would compensate people losing their homes at market value plus 25 percent and extend the offer to 3,750 properties outside a compulsory purchase zone, all within its 16.5 billion-pound budget.
> 
> The airport would also agree never to seek a fourth runway, Holland-Kaye said at a briefing in London, adding that the third landing strip would be enough to take Heathrow’s capacity beyond rival hubs in Paris, Frankfurt and Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ondon-s-new-mayor-as-runway-concerns-increase


----------



## Tellvis

Cameron painted himself into a corner with his pledge, 'no third runway at Heathrow, no if's, no but's. That plonker should learn when to keep his mouth shut...eh?


----------



## VDB

erbse said:


> I pity that poor old church trumped by 100 Bishopsgate next door, like it's just giving a fvck about the place... hno:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XbAXxLp.jpg


Nah I think that's super cool.

Reminds me of a smaller-scale St Patrick's (New York) Cathedral:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










Site preparation at South Quay Plaza from South Quay DLR. Photo by stevekeiretsu.

South Quay Plaza site by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay construction update by stevekeiretsu


Dollar Bay / Wood Wharf u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Developer: HUB Residential

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 24 and 23

Homes: 360










Hoola construction update by John Linford

Docklands Walk May 2016 (7 of 78) by John Linford, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Goldman's Sachs London* | Farringdon EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132776708#post132776708

Official website: http://www.goldmansachs.com/who-we-are/locations//

Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and Plumtree Court, EC4

Local Authority : City of London corporation 

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Ward: Farringdon Within

Floors: 9 










Construction update by Neil McAleer

_DSC7638 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brookfield Multiplex 2015 results reveal tripling in revenue and quadrupling in profit as London market booms*
> 
> *Brookfield Multiplex has quadrupled its pre-tax profit in the UK after revenue rose by 118 per cent.*
> 
> Revenue for the year to 31 December 2015 increased to £620m, up from £284.1m in 2014, while pre-tax profit hit £21.9m, up from £5.4m.
> 
> *The firm attributed this to a “buoyant” London market, especially in the high-end residential and commercial sectors.*
> 
> According to Brookfield Multiplex Construction Europe’s accounts filed with Companies House, the firm’s UK order book stood at £3.1bn as of 31 December 2015. Nearly a third of its order book comprises projects won during 2015.
> 
> In total, the firm is set to deliver 952 apartments across six sites, for a total value of £739.3m, while it will also build 5.2m of Grade A commercial office space for a total value of £1.9bn.


http://www.constructionnews.co.uk/c....article?blocktitle=Most-popular&contentID=-1


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London’s Kentish Town: factory conversions attract younger buyers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It may once have been described as an ‘odious swamp’ but prices are rising in the well-loved area — and developers are moving in.*
> 
> An “odious swamp” is how Frankenstein author Mary Shelley once described Kentish Town. Surprisingly, when she lived there in the 1820s, it was a semi-rural settlement on the river Fleet known, in central London at least, for its clean air and water.
> 
> By the end of the 19th century the river had disappeared, channelled underground, and in its wake were built houses and factories as the area became a manufacturing hub.
> 
> Yet while this area of north-west London is still a little rough around the edges — its high street, Kentish Town Road, is an unpolished thoroughfare and its housing stock is eclectic, at least compared with its smarter neighbours such as Hampstead, Highgate and Camden — it is incredibly well-loved.
> 
> “Kentish Town doesn’t give much away to first-time visitors,” says Stephen Emms, founder of the Kentishtowner, the area’s enthusiastic local magazine. “Newcomers have to work harder to discover why locals love it.” He cites the pastel-coloured streets, the backstreet pubs and hidden spots such as the Lion and Unicorn fringe theatre, among the area’s charms.
> 
> Another is its relative value. Property in Kentish Town is considerably cheaper than in neighbouring areas. Savills’ data show the average price for a home is a little over £770,000 — 44 per cent cheaper than the £1.38m average in Hampstead and 25 per cent less than the average home in Camden.
> 
> A four-storey, four-bedroom house on Leighton Road is listed with Winkworth for £1.95m; in Hampstead a similar house would be closer to £5m.
> 
> Yet the gap in property values is closing. House prices in Kentish Town have risen 56.7 per cent in the past five years, against 42.6 per cent in Camden and 37.6 per cent in Hampstead, according to Savills. Naturally, developers have noted this trend and are moving in and converting former factory buildings into homes and offices.
> 
> The Maple Building, a clothing factory conversion on Highgate Road, launches next month. Developed by Linton Group, it will have 50 apartments, a 24-hour concierge and a gym. Prices start at £560,000 for a one-bedroom flat and £865,000 for a two-bedroom. Seven penthouses will also launch in September at prices yet to be confirmed.
> 
> “Kentish Town has such potential, but hasn’t previously had a very high-end development,” says Gary Linton, the developer’s managing director. “We intend to draw buyers from Highgate, Hampstead and Camden,” he says, “but also from further afield, like London Bridge and Shoreditch.”
> 
> ...


https://next.ft.com/content/feb36a1c-12b8-11e6-91da-096d89bd2173


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *Corriere della Sera*
> Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> -​


I sure that Sadiq Khan better than park won sun seoul mayor who ruin seoul city. :banana:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*20 Eastbourne Terrace* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804427

Official website: http://landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/20-Eastbourne-Terrace/

Project facts


Address: 20 Eastbourne Terrace , Paddington , W2 6LE

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest 

Floors: 18

Office floorspace: 91,800 sq ft (8,528 sq m)










20 Eastbourne Terrace construction update


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Westferry Printworks* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800044

Official website: http://westferryprintworks.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 235 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Northern and Shell

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floors: 32 | 19 | 15 | 11 | 8

Homes: 900










Additional snippets for the recently approved Westferry Printworks


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/

Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Demoltion of the Drama block from above , not my photo.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

20 Eastbourne Terrace turned out much better than I thought


----------



## wespje1990

newfoundland is going to change the look of canary wharf drastically.


----------



## SunnyCoast

Docklands Walk May 2016 (7 of 78) by John Linford, on Flickr[/QUOTE]

Those upper balconies look worryingly close to the power lines. The hum in wet weather will be deafening.... not to mention the effects of the electromagnetic field...


----------



## PortoNuts

ThatOneGuy said:


> 20 Eastbourne Terrace turned out much better than I thought


Second that. It's quite attractive for a boxy deisgn.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Strong demand in outer London buoys Countryside*
> 
> *House builder Countryside Properties said strong demand in outer London and the Home Counties helped lift completions and average selling prices in the first six months.*
> 
> The firm, which floated on the stock market in February, said it had seen no impact from the upcoming UK referendum on its European Union membership as pretax profits jumped 50% to £18m.
> 
> The uplift was driven by a 15% rise in completions to over 1,000 and 46% growth in private average selling price, which also lifted turnover from to £312m from £252m last time.
> 
> Ian Sutcliffe, Group Chief Executive, said: “We have seen strong demand for our homes particularly in outer London and the wider South East.
> 
> “Visitor levels and reservation rates have all been maintained with no adverse impact from the tax changes or the EU Referendum debate. The number of open sales outlets has continued to grow giving us confidence in delivering our current year targets,” he said.
> 
> “The pipeline of work continues to expand for the Partnerships division and we are maintaining our strategic land bank in the Housebuilding division, giving us clear visibility. ”
> 
> He added that Countryside was on track to deliver medium-term plans of 3,600 completions, 17% adjusted operating margin and 28% return on capital employed by 2018.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/05/18/strong-demand-in-outer-london-buoys-countryside/


----------



## Mr Cladding

*41-45 Blackfriars Road * | Blackfriars SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130221886

Official website: N/a

Project facts


Address: 41-45 Blackfriars Road, London SE1 8NZ

London borough: Southwark 

Developer: Jupiter Friars Ltd

Architect: PLP Architecture 

Height: 86 | 52m AOD

Floors: 22 | 13


Proposals for 41-45 Blackfriars Road have been submitted. Plans are viewable here.


----------



## SE9

SunnyCoast said:


> Those upper balconies look worryingly close to the power lines. The hum in wet weather will be deafening.... not to mention the effects of the electromagnetic field...


I don't think it's been a problem for the nearby Capital East.


----------



## rjee

Mr Cladding said:


> *41-45 Blackfriars Road * | Blackfriars SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130221886
> 
> Official website: N/a
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 41-45 Blackfriars Road, London SE1 8NZ
> 
> London borough: Southwark
> 
> Developer: Jupiter Friars Ltd
> 
> Architect: PLP Architecture
> 
> Height: 86 | 52m AOD
> 
> Floors: 22 | 13
> 
> 
> Proposals for 41-45 Blackfriars Road have been submitted. Plans are viewable here


what is this replacing?


----------



## Mr Cladding

rjee said:


> what is this replacing?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Leadenhall Court* | City of London EC3 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922009

Official website: N/a 

Project facts


Address: Leadenhall St, London EC3V 1PP

City of London ward : Lime Street 

Developer: Brookfield Multiplex

Architect: Make Architects 

Height: 170m AOD | 150m AGL

Floors: 33

Make Architects and Brookfield Multiplex are drawing up proposals for the redevelopment of Leadenhall Court. Plans will be submitted in the summer.

Office space is currently let to Amazon Developments Center and will move to Principal Place in 2017.

Potential massing of Leadenhall Court as viewed from St Paul's Cathedral 










Site at present


----------



## Mr Cladding

Birmingham said:


> Posted by VDB on UK Forum


Oh comic sans we meet again hno:


----------



## SE9

*Elephant & Castle Town Centre* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830404

Official website: http://www.elephantandcastletowncentre.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Southwark

Developer: Delancey | APG

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 1,000

1,000-seat cinema

500-capacity music venue

New UAL campus

Plans have been unveiled for the redevelopment of Elephant & Castle town centre:

- *The Construction Index:* Further consultation for Elephant & Castle plans

- *Construction Enquirer:* Plans unveiled for London Elephant & Castle town centre

- *Evening Standard:* First look at ambitious plans for transformed Elephant and Castle town centre


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($305m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11










This week at the Tate Modern extension, which opens in three weeks. Photos by opayek:


Tate Modern Switch House | London by Alex Upton, on Flickr


Tate Modern Switch House | London by Alex Upton, on Flickr


Tate Modern Switch House | London by Alex Upton, on Flickr


Tate Modern Switch House | London by Alex Upton, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










This week at One Blackfriars, photos by opayek:


P1120322 by Alex, on Flickr


P1120312 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## Londonese

SE9 said:


>


Holy mo! Another cluster for London. It really is turning into Tokyo in terms of scope. :cheers:


----------



## erbse

Three very interesting and different perspectives on the *Tate Modern Extension* by Herzog & De Meuron!

Aerial view:

Tate Modern Extended by entoptika, auf Flickr

From the Thames:

Tate Modern and extension by Matt Brown, auf Flickr

By night:

Tate Modern Lighting by James Evans, auf Flickr

Very nice views, too: https://flic.kr/p/HpUzbv - https://flic.kr/p/GmXuZY


----------



## PortoNuts

That Elephant and Castle town centre is absolutely incredible. :cheers2:

.....


----------



## Black Cat

The population growth projections posted look way short of what is really likely to happen given current immigration patterns and national population population growth stats. The London stats are assumed only to represent the resident population within the boundaries of Greater London, yet the conurbation extends outside of these boundaries in many areas, not to mention the satelite towns etc. I believe the northern cities are going to grow far more than is recognised as there simply will be insuffient jobs and housing in the south east, and that many of the older cities are reinventing themselves, moving forward and will grow economically in the future.


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










22 Bishopsgate rising in the City, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Helical Bar posts record 2015/16 results as focus falls on Hammersmith and Drury Lane schemes*
> 
> *Property developer Helical Bar will bring two new London schemes to market after posting record results.*
> 
> The company reported a pre-tax profit of £120.1m for the year to 31 March 2016, up 37 per cent compared with £87.4m the year before.
> 
> Its property portfolio is now valued at £1.23bn – 21 per cent higher than last year’s £1.02bn.
> 
> The firm reported an 18.8 per cent increase in its London investment portfolio, which at £593m now makes up 56 per cent of the company’s total investment portfolio.
> 
> Helical Bar plans to take forward two new schemes in Hammersmith and Drury Lane, and will also “restock the development pipeline” across the London market.
> 
> *Plans for the Drury Lane scheme include the transformation of a 65,000 sq ft office and retail building into a 80,000 sq ft mixed-use scheme, which will include 70 apartments.*
> 
> The company said it aims to complete and sell the remaining units on its residential scheme at Barts Square in London (pictured) – the first phase of which is being built by Carillion.


http://www.constructionnews.co.uk/c...mes-after-record-results/10006783.fullarticle


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905&page=5

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.london/microsites/manhattan-plaza/index.cfm/

Project facts


Address: 10 Prestons Road, London E14 9RL


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Telford Homes


Architect: Barton Willmore architects


Height: 74/68/53m


Floors: 21/19/14fl










Construction update by uk.de:


Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)


Homes: 3,610


Office space: 175,000m²


Retail space: 35,000m²










Progress photos also by uk.de: 



Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/


Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12


London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham


Developer: Stanhope


Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM


Homes: 950










Cranes galore at Television Centre, photos by nrm the 2nd:


_DSC7807 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC7861 copy by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 147m


Floors: 28










chest captured the installation of a tower crane at the 1 Bank Street site today:


----------



## hugh

^ Almost 500 feet and only 28 floors - the antithesis of some of those residential properties with minuscule ceiling to floor heights.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail hotspot Canary Wharf continues to rise:thousands of new sky-high homes take London's 'mini Manhattan' to new heights*
> 
> *A new London district was born 30 years ago. Canary Wharf rose in the east from the ashes of dockland to rival the City as a financial centre — named for the Canary Islands, from where fruit used to be landed on the quays.*
> 
> One Canada Square rose as a symbol of the regeneration of Docklands and was Britain’s tallest building at the time. Canary Wharf has come a long way since.
> 
> The gleaming, glassy, mini Manhattan of today is a workplace for more than 110,000 people, with 16 million square feet of office and retail space, and apartment blocks that compete for glamour.
> 
> The average salary is £100,000 and the area even has its “own” airport in the shape of London City, less than three miles away. With its wide open vistas of tidal Thames, and a network of inland canal basins for narrowboat homes, it is establishing a seven-day life for its residents, who no longer rush to leave for weekends in “real” places.
> 
> More big firms are skipping here from the Square Mile, including Deutsche Bank, which is on its way with 4,000 staff.
> 
> With Crossrail coming in 2018 and the capital’s new Mayor Sadiq Khan clearing the way for London City airport expansion, the local workforce is expected to double by 2025. Meanwhile Canary Wharf is out to prove it’s also a first-rate place to live.
> 
> *Family homes with a sense of community*
> 
> It has taken a generation to banish the thought that Docklands is the back of beyond. Now it holds more than 100 art events a year, while up to a dozen major designer residential buildings vie for first place in an architectural beauty parade.
> 
> They include One Park Drive, a spectacular cylindrical skyscraper designed by Tate Modern architect Herzog & de Meuron, with 483 homes.
> 
> While Canary Wharf’s first-generation housing was crash pads in gated schemes for bankers and corporate lawyers, or boxy flats for the army of clerical and IT staff, the new developments are more family-friendly.
> 
> The aim is to bring a sense of neighbourhood and community through thoughtful architecture, parks, public spaces, amenities and even schools, as at Millharbour Village, a new 1,500-home high-rise quarter that includes a “sky” nursery and playgrounds on the rooftops.
> 
> Homes in the current phase, Harbour Central, start at £705,000.
> 
> *Luxury apartments to entice movers and shakers*
> 
> Developers are also offering more glamour and luxury to entice movers and shakers from other parts of London. Mount Anvil has linked up with Aston Martin Racing to promote Dollar Bay, a 31-storey tower where a V8 Vantage GTE Challenger car has been lifted by crane to the roof. Prices from £675,000, rising to £3.5 million for a four-floor penthouse.
> 
> Canary Wharf is viewed by many as an alternative London that has more in common with downtown Chicago or Singapore than with Kensington or St John’s Wood, but without doubt it is maturing into a lively district. More than 800,000 people a week use its 300 shops, bars and eateries, five retail malls, gyms and concert venues.
> 
> With 13-minute trains to Bond Street, Crossrail will make Canary Wharf feel far less detached from central London, and developers claim property values will eventually match the City and riverside districts such as Bankside and Battersea, currently at least 30 per cent more expensive.
> 
> ...


http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...-skyhigh-homes-take-londons-mini-a101371.html


----------



## RoosterCg

hugh said:


> ^ Almost 500 feet and only 28 floors - the antithesis of some of those residential properties with minuscule ceiling to floor heights.


Yeah, modern builds are pokey little rabbit hutches when it comes to ceiling heights, which is why I think the best residential purchases are former office towers converted to residential, such as the 150m Kings Reach Tower which has just been finished.

I bet the ceiling height in those flats are far better than the new build, 162m One Blackfriars, just down the road.

I know which I'd prefer to actually live in.


----------



## erbse

They clearly knew better how to create grand residentials back in the Victorian age...


----------



## Quicksilver

erbse said:


> They clearly knew better how to create grand residentials back in the Victorian age...


For every grand residential Victorian house you get 9 more with poor to very poor quality and space inside. The proporsion hardly changed in more than 100 years.


----------



## erbse

As if. A majority of these houses is still standing and hardly crumbling or causing major issues, evidence enough that you're just bullshitting here. Hardly anything built in the times of concrete modernism comes at only a fraction of Victorian durability and quality (with its solid brickwork, wood, tiles etc.).


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Ruskin Square* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580546

Official website: http://www.ruskinsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: Ruskin Square, Wellesley Road, Croydon CR9


London borough: Croydon


Developer: Stanhope and Schroders


Architect: Shedkm


Cost: £500 million ($750m)


Homes: 625


Office space: 22,000m²










entoptika captured the installation of cladding at Ruskin Square:


Ruskin Square - East Croydon by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bidders day for £160m London hospital upgrade*
> 
> *Springfield University Hospital NHS Trust is planning a bidders day for contractors and developers to set out plans to expand and upgrade its hospital care estate.*
> 
> The trust aims to build two new mental health facilities, one at its main Tooting hospital site in Wandsworth and the other at its Tolworth Hospital site in Surbiton.
> 
> The new psychiatric hospitals will be funded mostly by the redevelopment of surplus land at the 80-acre Springfield University Hospital site in south London.
> 
> Parts of the existing hospital estate date back to 1840, facing out onto open land that, amongst other things, is currently home to a 9 hole golf course and other sporting facilities.
> 
> Existing planning permission exists for up to 839 homes on the Springfield site, including up to 262 homes within two existing Grade II listed hospital buildings.
> 
> Construction of the 270,000 sq ft hospital accommodation at Springfield is anticipated to begin in 2017 and complete in 2019.
> 
> The trust wants to appoint a development partner or consortium to design, build and commission the new mental health hospitals, deliver associated infrastructure, and redevelop the Springfield site.
> 
> ...





















http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/01/bidders-day-for-160m-london-hospital-upgrade/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Tower Bridge to close for three months for repair work*
> 
> *Tower Bridge will be closed to vehicles for three months from October to allow structural repair and maintenance works to take place.*
> 
> Tower Bridge Road will close to vehicles but a crossing for pedestrians will be maintained by contractor Bam Nuttall.
> 
> The pedestrian part will be closed for three weekends during the work when a free replacement ferry service will be provided.
> 
> The City of London Corporation said it will be working closely with TfL and the London Boroughs of Southwark and Tower Hamlets to minimise disruption with “comprehensive traffic management plans”.
> 
> More than 40,000 people cross over Tower Bridge every day including 21,000 vehicles.
> 
> This daily heavy use has had an effect on the timber decking of the bridge which was last refurbished in the 1970s.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ge-to-close-for-three-months-for-repair-work/


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*One The Elephant* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645608

Official website: http://www.onetheelephant.com/


Project facts


Address: One The Elephant, Churchyard Row, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Squire and Partners


Height: 123m


Floors: 37










One The Elephant externally complete, photos by DarJoLe:


One The Elephant, Elephant & Castle SE1, June 2016


One The Elephant, Elephant & Castle SE1, June 2016


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Ballymore


Architect: Glen Howells Architects


Height: 183m | 170m


Floors: 55 | 50










Ongoing site preparation, photo by koolduct:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Graham wins starring role on £16.7m drama school*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Graham Construction has landed a £16.7m contract to build the latest phase of The Royal Central School of Speech and Drama’s complex at Swiss Cottage in north London.*
> 
> Work on the new North Block building will start by August with completion scheduled for 2018.
> 
> The works will extend the school’s teaching, rehearsal and performance spaces, and will include the addition of studios with a focus on training for film/ media and a new public, courtyard theatre.
> 
> Graham will construct a contiguous piled wall around the site perimeter and reinforced concrete lined walls will be built below ground level to form a double-storey basement, followed by the construction of an in-situ reinforced concrete frame for the six floors above ground.
> 
> The new facility will be traditionally-clad and painted stucco to integrate with the surrounding architecture of the Belsize Conservation Area.
> 
> Sustainable design solutions including photovoltaic panels and natural ventilation methods will be installed to reduce the environmental impact of the running of the building.
> 
> ...




http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/01/graham-wins-starring-role-on-16-7m-drama-school/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£60m Westminster City Hall refurb out to tender*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Westminster City Council is pressing ahead with plans to refurbish its Victoria Street headquarters building in London.*
> 
> The high-rise City Hall building overhaul is estimated to be worth £50m-£60m with the hunt now on for a building contractor to be selected by October this year.
> 
> Faithful & Gould has already been appointed for the multi-disciplinary professional team under an NEC3 form of contract prepared by Bond Dickinson.
> 
> The City Hall building, along with its base mechanical and electrical systems, date back to the 1960’s. As a result, the maintenance has become increasingly difficult and costly.
> 
> The planned building overhaul will include new lifts, full replacement of building services, new roof and windows with an extension to the 19th floor.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/01/60m-westminster-city-hall-refurb-out-to-tender/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail work carried out at 19 outer London locations over bank holiday*
> 
> *Work to adapt railways in outer London, Berkshire and Essex for Crossrail was successfully completed over the spring bank holiday weekend.*
> 
> *Network Rail carried out 40,000 hours of work at 19 locations on 28-30 May, when the number of passengers was reduced because of the bank holiday.*
> 
> Three-quarters of the £2.3bn programme, which will be called the Elizabeth Line in honour of the Queen, passes through outer London, Berkshire and Essex.
> 
> Matthew Steele, Crossrail programme director at Network Rail, said: “Once opened, the Elizabeth line will greatly improve the capacity of the transport network in London and beyond with new trains offering more frequent and more reliable services from Berkshire, Essex and the south east of London. I would like to thank passengers and our lineside neighbours for their patience over the bank holiday whilst we carried out these major works.”
> 
> At Shenfield station, nine new booms were laid and twelve foundations dug as part of work to upgrade the electrification equipment.
> 
> Station upgrades were carried out between Shenfield and London Liverpool Street, including platform extensions and improvements and progress towards step-free access.
> 
> Electrification work was also carried out on the line between Paddington and Reading, where more than 30 new masts were installed, as well as three wire runs and the foundations for 14 masts at Maidenhead.
> 
> Station works, including platform extensions and upgrades to accommodate overhead wires, were also carried out at Hayes & Harlington, Southall, West Ealing and Slough.
> 
> An old platform was demolished as part of the construction of the new station at Abbey Wood. At Stockley junction, 12 more concrete sections were lifted into place as part of the ramp of the new flyover.
> 
> New images of the remodelled stations along the Elizabeth Line were released last month.


http://www.railtechnologymagazine.c...t-19-outer-london-locations-over-bank-holiday


----------



## PortoNuts

> *GPE gears up for two more London starts despite Brexit fear*
> 
> *London developer Great Portland Estates is preparing to start two West End schemes within the next 18 months.*
> 
> The new projects are being brought forward as GPE revealed it is now delivering its largest ever development programme of eleven projects, totalling nearly 1 m sq ft in this cycle.
> 
> But Toby Courtauld, chief executive, also warned of growing concern in the market about the impact of Brexit, and a prolonged political stalemate over EU membership, which could derail a market fundamentally set for growth.
> 
> Reporting strong annual results, Courtauld said the developer had lifted profits by over 9% in the year to the end of March, reaching £555m, with a record year for leasing.
> 
> He said demand remained strong for office and retail space with even the overheated residential sector still offering good returns for the right schemes.
> 
> “Global economic and political uncertainties, including the upcoming EU referendum, are affecting broader business confidence and investor appetite,” he warned.
> 
> “It is too early to tell what the impact on the London property market will be although an extended political stalemate as the consequences of the referendum result are worked out would be unhelpful.”
> 
> *Courtald added: “Despite this more uncertain back drop, London’s commercial property market fundamentals remain supportive: London’s economy is growing, its workforce expanding and demand for quality office space remains robust.*
> 
> “Whichever way this summer’s political drama unfolds, we are well positioned to take advantage of opportunities as they arise.”
> 
> Eight projects are presently in construction, principally focused on the regeneration of the east end of Oxford Street, and all due to complete in the next 24 months.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...r-two-more-london-starts-despite-brexit-fear/


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation


Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill


Height: 143m


Floors: 42










Progress photos by chest:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The International Quarter South* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: http://www.theinternationalquarter.london/


Project facts


Address: The International Quarter South, Stratford City, London E20


London borough: Newham


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Various


Floors: 20 | 19 | 19 | 19 | 10 | 6 | 5 | 5


Flexible office space: 275,000m²










Progress photo from potto:










I was going to ask, does anyone know if SE9 is alright, cos it seems like ages since I saw him here, but he posted about the french open recently, so I guess he's just taking a well-earned holiday :lol:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Street, Stratford E15


London borough: Newham


Developer: Telford Homes


Architect: Suttonca


Height: 103m


Floors: 33










Progress at the Stratford Central site, photo by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

I noticed when searched that street on Google Maps "Great Eastern Street" it took me to another road in London. This road on in Google Maps with that tower is Great Eastern Rd. Very minor difference.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I just copy and paste :tongue2: good spot. Great eastern street is near City Rd / Old St innit.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Greenford Green* | Greenford UB6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927812

Official website: http://www.greystar-greenford.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Greenford Green, Greenford UB6


London borough: Ealing


Developer: Greystar


Architect: ??


Homes for rent: 1514


Homes for sale: 546


Approx 15,000 sq m of retail / office / dining

Mr Cladding alerts us to consultation boards for a new proposal in Greenford, the visual highlights of which are below:





































Current site:


----------



## hugh

JamieUK said:


> I noticed when searched that street on Google Maps "Great Eastern Street" it took me to another road in London. This road on in Google Maps with that tower is Great Eastern Rd. Very minor difference.


Generally 'street' is central, 'road' (UK) can be either.


----------



## PortoNuts

stevekeiretsu said:


> I was going to ask, does anyone know if SE9 is alright, cos it seems like ages since I saw him here, but he posted about the french open recently, so I guess he's just taking a well-earned holiday :lol:


If so that would be well deserved. :lol: But yeah have thought about him lately too.


----------



## PortoNuts

The Greenford Green project looks so pristine :cheers2:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

I'll be honest, the last week or so I've felt like I've been scraping the london forum barrel a bit at times, to keep up a flow of updates, so today I went and photographed about 15 projects, and then chest's been on a photo-mission today as well apparently, and a couple of city tower forumers have posted numerous shots from their office windows, and suddenly I've got a veritable mountain of updates to sift...


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2


Ward: Bishopsgate


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: Allies and Morisson


Height: 172m


Floors: 40










ba0012 with this fantastic angle of the ongoing crane installation work:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Highpoint* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Highpoint, Newington Butts, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: Realstar


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners


Height: 149m


Floors: 44











Updates from me


Highpoint u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Highpoint u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Stratford Riverside* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791495

Official website:http://www.weston-homes.com/stratford-riverside

Project facts


Address: Stratford High Street , Stratford, E15 2NE


Developer: Weston Homes Plc


Homes: 202


Height: 76m


Floors: 27










Construction update by chest:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/

Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby and SP Setia


Masterplan architect: Rafael Viñoly


Cost: £8 billion ($12bn)


Area: 39 acres


Homes: 3,400










Cruising past the power station on a riverbus, I noticed spoil being conveyed onto a barge for eco-friendly removal:


Battersea Power Station u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spoil removal by barge from Battersea Power Station u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Spoil removal by barge from Battersea Power Station u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Massive.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Dior new flagship store on New Bond Street*














































http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2016/05/31/the-house-of-dior-new-bond-street-store/gallery/1637444


----------



## SE9

*The House of Dior in London*
Christian Dior | June 2016


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










Street level at 22 Bishopsgate, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/


Project facts


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27










This week at Blackfriars Circus, photos by geogregor:


P6061330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Two Fifty One starting to dominate the Newington Causeway streetscape, photos by geogregor:


P6061346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061339 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Highpoint* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457708

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Highpoint, Newington Butts, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Realstar

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Height: 149m

Floors: 44










Highpoint and the nearby One The Elephant, viewed from Newington Butts. Photos by geogregor:


P6061357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*190 Strand* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743102

Official website: http://www.190strand.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 190 Strand, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: St Edward

Architect: Grid Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 206










190 Strand starting to be unveiled, photos by geogregor:


P6061311 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6061299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










Preparation for piling ongoing at the Wardian site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Piling ongoing at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Lombard Wharf* | Battersea SW11

Official website: http://www.lombardroad.com/
London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615

Project Facts


Site: 12-14 Lombard Road, London SW11


Developer: Barratt London


Architect: Patel Taylor


Height: 91.185m AGL


Floorspace: 16,197m²


Floors: 28


Homes: 135










Construction progressing quickly on the Batterside riverside:


Lombard Wharf u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Higgins wins £40m London estate rebuild*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Higgins Construction has been selected to build the second phase of Hackney Council’s Colville estate regeneration in east London in a deal worth £40m.*
> 
> It will begin work on 70 new council homes and six for shared ownership in Hoxton shortly.
> 
> A further 40 flats for private sale will help to pay for the new council homes, along with 130 sq m of new retail space and improvements to the estate such as new lighting and roads.
> 
> The regeneration of the Colville Estate is taking place in several phases over a 15-year period, with the first phase, Bridport House, completed in 2011, delivering 41 new Council homes for social renting.
> 
> In July 2015 it was announced that Anthology had been appointed as the development partner for the third phase, to build 198 homes for private sale, which will also help pay for the new Council homes for social renting and shared ownership across the rest of the estate in the absence of any government funding.
> 
> The Phase 3 works will begin in parallel with those on Phase 2.
> 
> The regeneration of the Colville estate is part of a borough-wide, 18-site Council housebuilding programme which will deliver 2,760 new homes, over half of which will be for social renting and shared ownership.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/07/higgins-wins-40m-london-estate-rebuild/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wates bags £48m south London housing job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wates Living Space Homes has bagged a £48m residential scheme for housing association Network Homes, closely following the developer’s completion of Park Heights in Stockwell.*
> 
> Work on the new Thrayle House development is expected to start this month and will include the demolition of an existing three-storey building to create a mixed-tenure housing complex.
> 
> Thrayle House represents the latest phase of the housing associations’ £200m Stockwell Park regeneration programme.
> 
> The scheme will provide 177 homes, 81 of which will be available for social rent, including 41 for families and 40 homes designed specifically for active elderly people. The remaining 96 homes will be available for private sale.
> 
> Designed by PRP Architects, the new development is also set to comprise 1,358 sq m. of flexible retail and community space.
> 
> The project adds to Wates Living Space Homes’ work on behalf of Network Homes, which recently saw the completion and hand over of Park Heights, a 20-storey apartment building in Stockwell.
> 
> Throughout the delivery of Thrayle House, Wates Living Space Homes has made a commitment to create extensive opportunities for on-site training and employment for local people.
> 
> Joanne Jamieson, Managing Director, Wates Living Space Homes, said: “Our role as developer at Thrayle House builds on our strengthening relationship with Network Homes and our continued role in the transformation of the Stockwell Park Estate.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/07/wates-bags-48m-south-london-housing-job/


----------



## Quicksilver

*Anthology Deptford Foundry* Lewisham SE8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1812415

Official website: https://anthology.london/developments/deptford-foundry


Project facts


Arklow Road, SE8 

Developer: Anthology

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Costs: £75M

Completion: 2nd half 2018




















Sales and construction has started.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52











As seen from the roof garden of Coin Street Community Builders. Not my photo.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Hoola* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.hubgroup.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 26-34 Tidal Basin Road, London E16


London borough: Newham


Developer: HUB Residential


Architect: CZWG Architects


Floors: 24 | 23


Homes: 360










Hoola's wiggly balcony lines are being revealed, as shown in this photo from the co-developer Strawberry Star:










and this wider angle view from forumer potto:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Kings Court and Carriage Hall* | Covent Garden WC2

Official website: https://www.coventgarden.london/kings-court-and-carriage-hall-1
London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682308

Development Facts


8,360m² scheme


New pedestrian passageway connecting Long Acre and King Street


New public courtyard along the passageway, overlooked by 45 new homes, restaurants and retail space










Update by geogregor:


IMG_20160620_145816127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2


Ward: St James's


Developer: Stanhope


Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects


Height: 101m


Floors: 24










Photo by geogregor showing the glazing of this City refurb almost complete:


P6182200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

I'm so glad we'll get to see Centre Point again. I hate seeing it with all the scaffolding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'm just as interested in the improved public realm. People might finally see the building in a new light if they don't have to avoid traffic when looking at it.


----------



## SE9

*Tate Modern Project* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=377117

Official website: http://www.tate.org.uk/about/projects/tate-modern-project


Project facts


Extension to the world's most visited gallery of modern art

London borough: Southwark

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Cost: £215 million ($315m)

Height: 65m

Floors: 11

First impressions of the completed Tate Modern extension:

- *The Guardian:* Tate Modern’s Switch House review – richness and grandeur

- *Numero:* The new Tate Modern: a cathedral for art straight out of Star Wars 

- *Architizer:* Herzog & de Meuron’s Dramatic Tate Modern Forms a New Model for 21st-Century Museums


----------



## SE9

*The Hive* | Kew TW9

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.kew.org/visit-kew-gardens/explore/attractions/hive


Project facts


Address: Royal Botanical Gardens, Kew TW9

London borough: Richmond

Artist: Wolfgang Buttress

Height: 17m

169,300 individual aluminium components

The Hive has opened to the public this week at Kew Gardens:

- *CNN:* 'The Hive': Sound and light installation controlled by bees

- *The Guardian:* The sculpture controlled by bees: Wolfgang Buttress's Hive

- *Evening Standard:* The Hive in Kew Gardens will bring 17,000 aluminium bars, immersive sound and LEDs to London


----------



## Bligh

London Projects Episode V - "The *SE9* Strikes Back".


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

is the hive a permanent installation in kew? hope so.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*1 Leadenhall* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922009

Official website: http://1leadenhall.com


Project facts


Address: 1 Leadenhall, City of London EC1


Developer: Brookfield


Architect: make


Height: 182.7m AOD

A more detailed look at the latest tower proposal for the City:



















Retail base:



















Public roof terrace overlooking Leadenhall Market:


----------



## PortoNuts

Exciting stuff!


----------



## Bligh

stevekeiretsu said:


> *1 Leadenhall* | City of London EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922009
> 
> Official website: http://1leadenhall.com


I like this. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Plan for Crossrail link to Wembley and Old Oak Common welcomed by council*
> 
> *Brent Council have welcomed plans for a Crossrail link to Wembley and Old Oak Common which emerged from a Local Plan consultation.*
> 
> *The plans call for a Crossrail link to the West Coast mainline that will provide connections to Wembley and Old Oak Common stations.*
> 
> There is currently a regeneration scheme ongoing at Old Oak Common and Park Royal, with development of the area set to boost the UK economy by an estimated £7million a year, creating 25,000 new homes and 65,000 new jobs.
> 
> Councillor Muhammed Butt, leader of Brent Council, has said that he wants to make sure the people of Brent, especially Willesden and Harlesden, benefit from the project.
> 
> He said: "Wembley is one of the London Mayor's Housing Zones, it has been identified as an area of high potential for growth and is home to the national stadium.
> 
> "We welcome the reference in the plan to a Crossrail to West Coast Mainline link providing connections to Wembley with the central London economy expanding outwards, we believe a Crossrail link between Old Oak Common and Wembley would make perfect sense, and help accelerate regeneration of the area.
> 
> "We look forward to more specific details in the revised Local Plan consultation document, due out later this year.
> 
> "Brent Council fully supports the regeneration of Old Oak and Park Royal because of the fantastic transport connections and large amount of new homes and jobs that will be created."
> 
> He added: "There's no denying that the scale of transformation is huge, that's why we need to make sure, from the very outset, that the regeneration will help improve the lives of local people in Brent, especially around Harlesden and Willesden.
> 
> "Our main priority is always to secure the maximum benefit for our residents. We want to see as much affordable housing provided as possible and also ensure the very best outcome for Willesden Junction and Harlesden High Street."
> 
> Crossrail recently started upgrade works across west London , including station upgrades at three west London locations.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/plan-crossrail-link-wembley-old-11503070


----------



## Metroid33slayer

Any news on the "Gotham city" inspired 40 Leadenhall street? I haven't heard anything about it for ages.


----------



## VDB

1 Leadenhall is surely taller than 182.7m? It's huge!


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> 1 Leadenhall is surely taller than 182.7m? It's huge!


In the renders it almost seems at the same level of the Walkie Talkie, which is 165 m tall I think...something is not right there.


----------



## Bligh

I keep coming back to look at that render... London is going look gorgeous


----------



## PortoNuts

And that terrace looks terrific.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

PortoNuts said:


> In the renders it almost seems at the same level of the Walkie Talkie, which is 165 m tall I think...something is not right there.


That's 182.7 AOD (sea level), on 38.5m AOD land. Walkie talkie is 160 AGL, on 31.5m AOD land.

So it's roughly 183 vs 190 with 1 Leadenhall slightly closer to the "camera", which I think looks about right to the render.

The terrace is interesting, I like the idea of a public viewing area that isn't right at the top, because you get a quite different vibe "amongst" the buildings than the ant-style view from the shard. I wish it was a teeny bit higher though, to see over a few of the more mid-rise buildings at least.


----------



## PortoNuts

stevekeiretsu said:


> That's 182.7 AOD (sea level), on 38.5m AOD land. Walkie talkie is 160 AGL, on 31.5m AOD land.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## VDB

Wait no sorry I'm getting mixed up here. I thought 1 Leadenhall was the tallest building in this cluster here:

Which is why I thought it was weird it was only 182m because it's easily the tallest building in The City here!











Getting really difficult to keep track of London's 'scrapers!!


----------



## benchaney

Mplsuptown said:


> Is this really the place for politics? I hope someone deletes all these unrelated posts and reprimands those responsible.


I agree, if the stories directly relate to construction projects in London then it makes perfect sense but otherwise this forum isn't intended for political debates, lets get back to the action ^^

Keep calm and carry on :cheers:


----------



## HoldenC

Quicksilver said:


> Might move if UK leave EEA which is pretty clear now, won't happen:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36629745
> 
> May be we will start posting rumours in other thread?


But why would UK stay in EEA? It is a worse option compared to membership of EU. As a member of EEA you have to apply all the rules made by the EU and you do not have any vote on it, you have to pay to the EU to be a member of EEA. Norway is a member od EEA and they are not happy with it. They would rather join the EU and have a say on all of the rules that are being made. Just read the interview norwegian prime minister gave last week.


----------



## PortoNuts

HoldenC said:


> But why would UK stay in EEA? It is a worse option compared to membership of EU. As a member of EEA you have to apply all the rules made by the EU and you do not have any vote on it, you have to pay to the EU to be a member of EEA. Norway is a member od EEA and they are not happy with it. They would rather join the EU and have a say on all of the rules that are being made. Just read the interview norwegian prime minister gave last week.


Countries the size of Norway wouldn't have a say in EU rules.

But yeah, not the place for politics.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Have the smart areas of Islington, London, hit peak price growth?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Canonbury and Barnsbury are among the borough’s most desirable areas — but agents warn price rises could be slowing.*
> 
> Barnsbury in north London was home to Tony and Cherie Blair when New Labour swept to victory in the 1997 election. You may even have caught a glimpse of the neighbourhood in news footage, when a disheveled Cherie famously emerged from their Victorian townhouse to receive a bouquet of congratulatory flowers amid a hail of flashbulbs and a wave of public goodwill.
> 
> If a lot has changed in politics since then, house prices in the area are unrecognisable today.
> 
> Barnsbury, together with its eastern neighbour, Canonbury, are considered the smartest — and most expensive — parts of Islington. Both are full of quiet streets and garden squares lined with Georgian and Victorian family homes.
> 
> Upper Street, the high road separating the two neighbourhoods, has gone rapidly upmarket since the Blairs lived round the corner. Back in the 1980s it was a hotchpotch of leftist activism, with a squatter-run café and an anarchist shop that used to steal its stock from other shops in London.
> 
> These days locals can buy olives from posh deli Ottolenghi and order champagne from their sofa-for-two in the local cinema.
> 
> In the 1990s Granita, the restaurant where Blair and Gordon Brown sealed their pact on the Labour leadership, stood at 127 Upper Street. Today it is an estate agents. And perhaps that is fitting since, nowadays, that is where the really big deals go down.
> 
> A five-bedroom family home on Canonbury Square is on the market for £5.5m through Savills, while in Barnsbury, a six-bedroom detached house is on sale for £8.5m through Currell.
> 
> The average home price in Barnsbury is £887,000, according to research by Hamptons International. In Canonbury it is a little cheaper, at £815,000, but both are about 25 per cent higher than prices in the borough as a whole.
> 
> ...


https://next.ft.com/content/9f56b954-3318-11e6-bda0-04585c31b153


----------



## PortoNuts

> *First part of new London Bridge station opens*
> 
> *More than 240 staff have moved to new station offices at London Bridge; the first part of the new station to come into use.*
> 
> The new offices include control room and Network Rail says this is the first piece of the new station to enter operational use. The first half of the new concourse opens in August. The station is due to be completed in 2018.
> 
> Network Rail station manager Denis Kirk said: “For the first time at this station we now share a single office with our colleagues from the train operators. Video screens mean the shift station manager now has a perfect view of the concourse, which means we’re no longer so reliant on radios. Everyone is right there with you and gives you an immediate response when needed.”


http://www.railmagazine.com/news/network/2016/06/07/first-part-of-new-london-bridge-station-opens


----------



## PortoNuts

*Goldman Sachs Headquarters*

geogregor:


P6182239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Blackfriars*

by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

*100 Bishopgate*

by Jamandell (d69):


----------



## Bligh

It's great to see 100 Bishopsgate rise.


----------



## JamieUK

Thanks for the updates PortoNuts. I love how in the One Blackfriars photo you can see right though it, lol.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Stratford Central*

by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Hoola*

by dubaigunner.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Childers Street *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A mixed-use regeneration scheme of 83 residential units and 1240 sq m of commercial space, the building responds to its local context and integrates with the emerging masterplan as a key site for redevelopment within Deptford. *
> 
> As one of few remaining examples of warehouse architecture in the local area, the project looks to retain the existing facade onto Childers Street, creating a new building behind.
> 
> Internally, the building is enlivened with a central atrium, which provides natural daylight to a series of walkways that connect the flats within.
> 
> Externally, the proposal seeks to enhance the existing building and offer a new build extension that acknowledges the rhythms, proportions and material palette of the existing architecture to provide a high quality residential development.


http://www.buckleygrayyeoman.com/project/childers-street/


----------



## PortoNuts

*Guy's and St Thomas' Cancer Centre*

by DarJoLe.


Guy's Cancer Centre, Borough London SE1, June 2016


Guy's Cancer Centre, Borough London SE1, June 2016


Guy's Cancer Centre, Borough London SE1, June 2016


Guy's Cancer Centre, Borough London SE1, June 2016


----------



## PortoNuts

*Rathbone Square*

by geogregor:


P6190036 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P6190039 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London property snapped up by overseas investors as domestic buyers pull out after Brexit*
> 
> *There are no signs of the British property market ‘falling off the face of the earth’ as some had feared it might if the UK voted to leave.*
> 
> *Overseas property buyers are snapping up London property after the shock decision for the UK to leave the EU, even as domestic buyers, spooked by uncertainty, pull out.*
> 
> *Estate agents in the UK have been swamped with calls from Chinese, Middle Eastern, Italian and Spanish buyers looking for a bargain after the pound tumbled to more than 30-year lows, making the exchange rate very favourable for foreign buyers.*
> 
> Guy Gittins, the sales director at international property specialists Cherstertons, said he spent the Friday morning after the result speaking to the head of property from a Middle Eastern bank who wanted a list of properties ready for clients that would arrive after the end of Ramadan.
> 
> Simon Barry, the head of new developments at Harrods Estates, said that in the 48 hours after the vote he received calls from clients in the Middle East, Africa and the USA asking about London property.
> 
> “The sharp fall in sterling will be seen by investors from around the world as a buying opportunity,” Mr Barry said.
> 
> There are no signs of the British property market “falling off the face of the earth” as some had feared it might if the UK voted to leave, according to Russell Quirk, founder and chief executive of eMoov.co.uk.
> 
> He said eMoov had a “very busy weekend” with a 50 per cent increase in the number of buyers from China and Singapore compared to a weekend earlier.
> 
> “It would seem that while a number of European buyers may be tentatively dipping their toe into post-EU property investment in Britain, those from further afield are looking to dive in head first and take advantage of the current indecision in the market due to a weaker pound,” Quirk said.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Increasing concern over the stability of the eurozone may be on the mind of wealthy families in Italy and France. Some of these wealthy investors are looking to put their money in property in London.*
> 
> “If you look back to 2008, central London property benefitted enormously from people wanting to put their money in a stable asset in a sterling currency,” Mr Gittins of Chestertons said.
> 
> Mr Gittins said Chestertons sent out some research after the result that it had prepared in case of an out vote. With that newsletter, they registered 150 new buyers. “We've never had such a strong response,” he said.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...me-eu-referendum-housing-market-a7108026.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Goldman, Morgan Stanley deny plans for Frankfurt office switch after Brexit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. investment banks Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley have denied speculation they are poised to shift London-based staff and operations to Frankfurt as soon as Britain's divorce proceedings from the European Union formally begin.*
> 
> "We have not made any changes to our real estate requirements in Frankfurt as a result of the referendum result," Goldman said in a statement issued on Wednesday.
> 
> "As we have already communicated to our employees, there is no immediate change to the way we conduct our business or where we conduct our business."
> 
> Echoing its Wall Street rival, Morgan Stanley also moved to quell chatter it was planning to relocate to the German financial hub when the UK government evokes Article 50 -- the first official step in its disentanglement from the 28-nation bloc.
> 
> "Morgan Stanley does not have pre-let office space in Frankfurt," the spokesman said in an emailed statement.
> 
> *Goldman CEO Lloyd Blankfein said the bank, a big donor to the defeated 'Remain' campaign had planned for either referendum outcome for many months, in a statement issued after the outcome of the historic referendum became clear on Friday.*
> 
> "Goldman Sachs has a long history of adapting to change, and we will work with relevant authorities as the terms of the exit become clear. Our primary focus, as always, remains serving our clients' needs."


http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-goldman-sachs-idUKKCN0ZF139


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Watkin Jones £100m east London student tower approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Student homes specialist Watkin Jones has won planning consent to build a £100m tower for the University of London in Stratford, East London.*
> 
> The 33 floor Duncan House scheme on Stratford High Street will rise to over 100m and joins a cluster of tall buildings in the area.
> 
> Mark Watkin Jones, Chief Executive Officer of Watkin Jones, said: “We are delighted to have secured planning consent for this latest scheme in our pipeline, which builds our visibility around our business model.
> 
> “We expect to be on site towards the end of 2016 and complete the scheme in 2019.”
> 
> The proposed redevelopment of Duncan House has been designed by Hodder + Partners and will deliver 511 beds, 44 residential units and 30,000 square feet of academic space.
> 
> Watkin Jones is in advanced negotiations with University of London and their funding partners, to forward sell the student part of the Duncan House scheme as per the group’s business model.
> 
> The residential units will be sold in a separate transaction by Watkin Jones.












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/06/29/watkin-jones-100m-east-london-student-scheme-aproved/


----------



## VDB

^^

That's v sexy.

More student digs like that pls


----------



## PortoNuts

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> That's v sexy.
> 
> More student digs like that pls


Second that. It looks good and it's another boost to Stratford.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Project facts


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Dalian Wanda

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m and 161m

Floors: 58 and 43










Construction update by myself


----------



## PortoNuts

:bow:


----------



## hugh

Cheers to PortoNuts and Mr Cladding for the updates.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *HSBC to keep headquarters in London despite Brexit*
> 
> *HSBC has confirmed that it will keep its headquarters in London despite the shock decision for the UK to leave the EU.*
> 
> Douglas Flint, chairman, told City executives gathered at a conference in London that HSBC would stick to its plan to keep its headquarters in the UK.
> 
> HSBC completed a 10-month review into whether to move its base away from London in February, with New York or Hong Kong thought to be likely alternatives.
> 
> The outcome of that review was that HSBC should stay put in London even though two-thirds of its profits are generated in Asia. Mr Flint confirmed that the referendum outcome would not trigger another review.
> 
> “We said at the time we made the decision that we’d taken that [a Brexit] into consideration and that in the event of this outcome we would not call for that to be revisited," he said.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...rexit-eu-referendum-passporting-a7111236.html



> *HSBC chairman Douglas Flint commits to keeping UK base*
> 
> *Douglas Flint, chairman of HSBC, has ruled out moving the bank’s headquarters away from London following the UK’s vote to leave the EU.*
> 
> The UK’s largest bank said in February it would keep its headquarters in London, an endorsement of the country’s attractiveness as a financial centre. The decision followed 10 months of internal debate about whether the bank would be better off with an overseas base, most likely in Hong Kong.
> 
> At the City UK conference on Thursday, Mr Flint said the referendum result would not prompt another review of the bank’s base.
> 
> ...


https://next.ft.com/content/512fa242-3eb0-11e6-9f2c-36b487ebd80a


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail 2: four homes hotspots from Clapham to Enfield on London's new £27 billion north-south train line - set to launch in 2030*
> 
> *Get ready for Crossrail — that’s Crossrail 2, a new north-south route through London that will trigger the building of 200,000 new homes. The £27 billion project is now taking shape after being approved by the Government in the spring Budget.*
> 
> *Transport strategists have revealed that the line will run from Hertfordshire to Surrey through the heart of the capital, connecting with the suburban railway network and the Tube system. *
> 
> There will be new tunnels between Tottenham Hale and Wimbledon, together with several new stations, including — contentiously — one at King’s Road in Chelsea.
> 
> Whereas the purpose of Crossrail 1, the east-west link scheduled to open in 2018, is to serve business districts, Crossrail 2 will unlock land mainly for housing, particularly in north London and the Upper Lea Valley on the city’s north-east fringe.
> 
> Priority zones for entire new neighbourhoods have been designated around new stations such as at Meridian Water in Enfield, and many of the new properties will be built sooner rather than later, during the next three to five years.
> 
> *Linking homes to jobs*
> 
> Connecting people’s homes with places where the jobs are is a well-tested strategy begun during the first great railway era a century ago when so-called “ribbon development” along new commuter lines between central London and the home counties created suburbs and the geographical entity dubbed “Metro-Land”.
> 
> As with Crossrail 1, which continues to cause property ripples along its route, Crossrail 2 will create opportunites and substantial changes in some areas.
> 
> And though this new link will not be complete until 2030, estate agents predict it will quickly become embedded in buyers’ minds, influencing their decision-making. So if you want to reap rewards, study the map and get to grips with this major transport upgrade.
> 
> *Crossrail 2’s route through London will be via Waltham Cross, New Southgate, Seven Sisters, Angel, Euston and Victoria. A spur through Hackney to Dalston is likely and the line will intersect with Crossrail 1 at Tottenham Court Road, transforming this station into a mega transport hub.*
> 
> After Chelsea, the line will cross the Thames to Clapham Junction. Balham or Tooting Broadway will be a Crossrail 2 station, ending the area’s overdependency on the Northern line. From Wimbledon, the line will branch off to four Surrey stations: Epsom, Shepperton, Hampton Court and Chessington South.
> 
> ...












http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/p...ion-northsouth-train-line-set-to-a102406.html


----------



## Londonese

It looks like Theresa May is going to be the new PM.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Wall Place*

by sizathegeezer:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Barclays 'has no plans to move jobs' after Brexit vote*
> 
> *Banking giant Barclays has no plans to move jobs out of the UK following the vote to leave the European Union, chief executive Jes Staley has said.*
> 
> *Barclays is "staying anchored in Great Britain" he told BBC business editor Simon Jack.*
> 
> Some banks have warned that the Brexit vote may affect jobs. But Mr Staley said: "Right now we are not making any plans to pick up and move people from one location to another."
> 
> That said, Barclays "wants to be involved in the capital markets globally" and wants to "stay connected to the European capital markets".
> 
> The bank will aim to take on new employees if access to Europe is restricted by Brexit, he said.
> 
> "You might have to increase your presence in another location - that doesn't necessarily mean you have to decrease [at] your location here," Mr Staley said.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36670480


----------



## PortoNuts

*Royal Arsenal Riverside*

by kleon:


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Scalpel*

by st_hart:

]
London - Scalpel / construction by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## Black Cat

Londonese said:


> It looks like Theresa May is going to be the new PM.


Your prediction may be considered by many to be a little premature.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Londonese said:


> It looks like Theresa May is going to be the new PM.


Theresa May is the defacto stop Boris candidate , given that Boris is not throwing his hat into the ring (before Paddy Ashdown arrives preferably) is there really need for a anti-boris candidate ?


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Urban House design unveiled in Kidbrooke Village by Berkeley Homes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The developer says the properties in Greenwich are a cutting-edge concept designed to address the need for higher density, low rise family dwellings.*
> 
> Berkeley Homes has unveiled a customisable home at Kidbrooke Village in Greenwich designed to address the need for higher density, low rise family homes.
> 
> The concept called the Urban House is a three or four-bedroom home that adapts to different lifestyles, aimed at those buying for the first time, raising a family, considering downsizing or who need to manage a disability.
> 
> According to Berkeley , the design maximises space and is efficient to run as the building materials used, potentially, cut up to 25% off utility bills – 80% off gas and 30% off water.
> 
> The Urban House has a roof terrace with 360-degree views, off-street parking with electric car charging points and provides covered cycle storage.
> 
> ...


http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/propert...687?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## JimB

Mr Cladding said:


> Theresa May is the defacto stop Boris candidate , given that Boris is not throwing his hat into the ring (before Paddy Ashdown arrives preferably) *is there really need for a anti-boris candidate ?*


No................but an anti-Gove candidate would come in handy.


----------



## hugh

Gentlemen, Ladies etc - please not here.


----------



## Bligh

hugh said:


> Gentlemen, Ladies etc - please not here.


Completely agree.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m 

Floors: 50










Demoltion of 69-71 Bondway to make way Akyon London photos by myself.


----------



## PortoNuts

Can't wait to watch it being built.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## C4creeper

Akyon London is gorgeous. Will it accommodate offices or apartments?


----------



## Bligh

C4creeper said:


> Akyon London is gorgeous. Will it accommodate offices or apartments?


Isn't it just? I _think_ it's just apartments. But I may be wrong. 

Akyon is working with 'Versace Homes' on the interior design(s) of the building.


----------



## PortoNuts

C4creeper said:


> Akyon London is gorgeous. Will it accommodate offices or apartments?


It'll be 100% residential.


----------



## PortoNuts

*100 Bishopgate*

by lumberjack:


2P2A0227 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0223 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*60-70 St Mary Axe*

by DarJoLe


Untitled


Untitled


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Blackfriars*

by No Expert.

It has reached the 30th floor.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://lbsp.co.uk/our-portfolio/the-madison

Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

Borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Meridian Property Holdings and LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54











Site offices for the contractor are now on site


----------



## Dale

^ Will continue.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Construction update myself


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Goldman's Sachs HQ* | Farringdon EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132776708#post132776708

Official website: http://www.goldmansachs.com/who-we-are/locations//

Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and Plumtree Court, EC4

Local Authority : City of London corporation 

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Ward: Farringdon Within

Floors: 9 










Construction update by myself


----------



## PortoNuts

Impressive cores!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£10m Construction Skills Centre Opens in South London*
> 
> *A £10 million construction skills centre that will provide essential training for the next generation of construction workers has been officially opened.*
> 
> Architect George Clarke, best known for his TV series ‘Amazing Spaces’, officially launched the Technology, Engineering & Construction (TEC) Centre.
> 
> The South London centre will provide the opportunity for 1,000 students to gain key skills in areas such as carpentry, plastering and bricklaying.
> 
> Furthermore, the centre, which is a branch of Carshalton College, will offer courses in motor vehicle engineering and electrical work for trainees who want to go into the engineering and automotive sectors.
> 
> CITB representatives attended the grand opening which saw groups of young people participate in hands on sessions which aimed to provide them with an idea of the crucial skills they need to learn in order to forge a career in the industry.
> 
> Also on show was a careers fair which gave employers the opportunity to meet future job candidates, as well as giving them the chance to see the new centre for themselves.
> 
> Trainees who attend the TEC Centre will benefit from workshops which provide a modern learning experience with state of the art equipment on offer.
> 
> Mr Clarke, who is also a vocational training ambassador and has also played a part in the regeneration of his hometown Sunderland, commented that the TEC Centre will give students the opportunity to become tomorrow’s tradespeople.
> 
> ...


http://www.bdcmagazine.com/architec...uction-skills-centre-opens-south-london-11328


----------



## PortoNuts

*White Collar Factory*

by DarJoLe.


White Collar Factory, Old Street roundabout, July 2016


----------



## PortoNuts

*22 Bishopgate*

by lumberjack.


2P2A0212 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


2P2A0217 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Aldgate Place*

by DarJoLe.


Aldgate Place development, July 2016


----------



## PortoNuts

*Southbank Place*

SB by *11001001*, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Creenchurch Place*

by DarJoLe.


Untitled


Untitled


Untitled


----------



## JimB

PortoNuts said:


> *White Collar Factory*
> 
> by DarJoLe.
> 
> 
> White Collar Factory, Old Street roundabout, July 2016


I have to say that renders of this project never impressed me. Seemed extremely ordinary.

But it's turned out a lot better than expected. There's still nothing special about the architecture but the cladding really elevates it - especially when you see it in the flesh.


----------



## PortoNuts

I really disliked it in the renders as well. Not so bad after all.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748

Official website: http://keybridgelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Mount Anvil and Fabrica

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125 | 74m 

Floors: 35 | 21 











Keybridge House demolition update by myself.


----------



## AbidM

Thank you for updating us Mr Cladding, Portonuts et al, I appreciate it. SE9 must be taking one big rest. It's always an absolute delight to see the cranes moving and the cores rising - poetry in motion of course! No i'm only kidding gents (and ladies if there are any) keep it up. 

London has many shades of black and blue and more to come, can't wait for the developments to gather more pace.


----------



## Quicksilver

The Stage Shoreditch
Shoreditch E1

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: Pringle Brandon Drew | *Developer*: Plough Yard Developments

*Planning application:* Hackney 2012/3871

*Links:* London forum thread


• 385 residential units

• *Current status:* U/C










Construction has started:










By potto


----------



## Quicksilver

Principal Tower
Principal Tower, Worship Street, London EC2

*Height:* 163m | *Floors:* 51 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Hammerson

*Planning application:* Hackney 2011/0698

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 245 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











Tower has started to rise:










by potto


----------



## PortoNuts

Very excited about Principal Tower :bow:


----------



## SE9

*Central Somers Town* | Somers Town NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884548

Official website: http://www.camden.gov.uk/centralsomerstown


Project facts


Location: Central Somers Town, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Architect: DSDHA | dRMM | Duggan Morris | Adam Khan

Homes: 136

Public open space: 11,765m²

Plans for Central Somers Town have been approved by Camden Council:


----------



## PortoNuts

That glassy tower looks interesting.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brexit: London property developer Mount Anvil remains 'absolutely committed' to £1bn pipeline*
> 
> *Mount Anvil, a central London property developer, said it is committed to delivering all of the more than £1bn ($1.29bn) of projects in its pipeline and plans to double the size of its business over the coming five years. The news comes despite Brexit, which has unleashed political and economic uncertainty on the country.*
> 
> "We're long-term bullish about London," Darragh Hurley, investment director at Mount Anvil, told IBTimes UK. "We remain absolutely committed to the places where we've made promises to people to deliver homes. Trust is incredibly important for us.
> 
> "We're a privately held business and so our whole business is based on trust and repeat partnerships. And so we'll continue to work with our partners to do what we've said we will do. We're continuing to look for ways to grow Mount Anvil and we anticipate doubling or more the size of the business over the next five years."
> 
> In 2015, Mount Anvil recorded a profit of £25m ($32m), up annually by 25% on a turnover of £252.1m. The firm has seven housing developments in progress across London, including Dollar Bay by Canary Wharf and Queen's Wharf in Hammersmith, a pipeline of projects worth more than £1bn and set to deliver more than 1,000 new homes.
> 
> The construction sector in London faces a number of issues as it works to deliver the 50,000 new homes a year the city needs to meet demand. Currently, around half this number are constructed, fuelling rapid house price growth in many parts of the city. A shortage of land, materials and labour is driving up input costs for building firms and constraining output.
> 
> ...


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/subbed-bre...nvil-remains-absolutely-committed-1bn-1569292


----------



## PortoNuts

> *East London Overground network to partially close to allow for Crossrail works*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some east London Overground services are to close to allow work to continue at Whitechapel station in preparation for the Elizabeth line.*
> 
> TfL has informed commuters that there will be partial closure of various lines between Saturday, July 30 and Sunday, August 7.
> 
> The Highbury and Islington to Shadwell service will be closed for the whole period while Surrey Quays to New Cross will close from Monday, August 1 to Friday, August 5.
> 
> There will also be no trains between Surrey Quays and Clapham Junction on Saturday, July 30 to Sunday, July 31 and Saturday, August 6 to Sunday, August 7.
> 
> London Overground director Mike Stubbs said: “We have worked closely with Crossrail Limited to ensure that the work impacts on as few journeys as possible and take place during a quieter period on the network, when schools are on their summer break.”
> 
> The Elizabeth line, due for completion in 2018, will add up to 24 trains an hour in each direction, providing frequent services to Heathrow, Paddington, the West End and Canary Wharf.


http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/local-news/east-london-overground-network-partially-11582387


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com/


Project facts


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38










Piling ongoing at The Stage site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*60-70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: https://threalestate.com/properties-and-developments/70-st-mary-axe


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18










Piling ongoing at the 60-70 St Mary Axe site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*The Geffrye Museum* | Hoxton EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1939550

Official website: http://www.geffrye-museum.org.uk/aboutus/unlocking-the-geffrye/


Project facts


Location: Geffrye Museum, Kingsland Road, London E2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: The Geffrye Museum

Architect: Wright & Wright Architects

Cost: £15 million ($20m)

Plans for the £15m extension of the Geffrye Museum have been approved by Hackney Council:

- *Hackney Gazette:* Green light given to £15m Geffrye Museum revamp

- *Architects Journal:* Wright & Wright gets go-ahead for Geffrye Museum

- *Building Design:* Geffrye Museum gets planning three years after Chipperfield blow


----------



## PortoNuts

I've come to like 60-70 St Mary Axe. Can't wait to see it rise.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *East India £250m tech campus aims to rival Hoxton Square*
> 
> *The man behind a £250million scheme to transform the grey East India Dock office estate into a colourful hub for up to 10,000 workers says he wants to challenge Hoxton Square.*
> 
> Work has started to transform the 1990s-built site into a “trophy workplace” designed to appeal to the next generation of creative and tech businesses.
> 
> Robert Wolstenholme is managing director of Mayfair firm Trilogy Property , which has taken this on as its London-based project, called Republic.
> 
> Partnering with real estate investment manager LaSalle Investment Management it has bought 600,000sq ft of space in the estate’s four office blocks. Previous owners Criterion Capital wanted to bulldozed them and build apartments.
> 
> Robert said: “My view was, what’s not to like about the office buildings? They are not that bad, a bit dated, a bit grey, but great quality buildings.
> 
> “Soon it will be surrounded by the talent that is being priced out of west and south London. Our job is to convert this from being a soulless grey place to an exciting, colourful vibrant place.”
> 
> A Thursday street food market curated by Epicurean Events has already been launched, a giant art wall by designer Tom Hingston wraps the side of one building and a temporary event and gallery space are set to launch soon.
> 
> Robert said: “Could this be the next Hoxton Square? Why not?”
> 
> East India will soon have a new influx of residents with developments Aberfeldy Village to the north, the next phase of Canary Wharf to the south, London City Island to the east and Blackwall Regeneration Scheme, to the west.
> 
> The five-year masterplan by architect studio RHEb aims to transform the estate, built by Swedish architect Sten Samuelson in 1993, into a place that will attract even more companies to the area.
> 
> ...





















http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/local-news/east-india-250m-tech-campus-11477519


----------



## JimB

PortoNuts said:


> I've come to like 60-70 St Mary Axe. Can't wait to see it rise.


Could go either way, IMO.

As so often, the quality of the cladding will make or break it.


----------



## PortoNuts

JimB said:


> Could go either way, IMO.
> 
> As so often, the quality of the cladding will make or break it.


The curved outline will make the difference. The front and back are just glass (but it'll have to be really transparent like in the renders).


----------



## PortoNuts

*Manhattan Loft Gardens*

by frankdasilva on Yonder E20


----------



## PortoNuts

*Capital Towers*

by metroranger.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Scalpel*

by Cranesetc.


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Blackfriars*

by Tubeman.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *ISG bags £21m London Halo tower fitout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISG has been awarded a £21m fit-out project for medical group Health Services Laboratories to create its core laboratories and corporate offices in London.*
> 
> HSL is a joint venture between The Doctors Laboratory, University College London Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust, and the Royal Free London NHS Foundation Trust.
> 
> The new 133,000 sq ft laboratory in the former Unison HQ between Euston and King’s Cross stations, now known as the Halo building, will see the organisation consolidate facilities to form one of the largest pathology laboratories in Europe.
> 
> ISG will work across five basement levels of the building, along with a further 10 storeys above ground.
> 
> The multi-phased project begins with the Cat A fit-out of the ground and basement areas from shell and core, including the installation of the building’s complex mechanical and electrical services infrastructure.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/11/isg-bags-21m-london-halo-tower-fitout/


----------



## SE9

There will be a student tower in Cardiff taller than Rudolf Place: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-35766959


----------



## SE9

*InterContinental London - The O2*
Salshan Photo & Cinema | July 2016


Opening of the new InterContinental at Greenwich Peninsula:

173696229​


----------



## SE9

*Thames Tideway Tunnel*
Salshan Photo & Cinema | July 2016


Timelapse of works on the £4bn Thames Tideway Tunnel scheme:

174194088​


----------



## SE9

*Oxford Street Pedestrianisation* | West End W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=848948

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Oxford Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Length: 2km

The Mayor of London has announced plans to pedestrianise Oxford Street, Europe's busiest shopping street, by 2020:

*- BBC News:* Oxford Street to be pedestrianised by 2020

*- The Guardian:* London's Oxford Street to be pedestrianised by 2020

*- The Independent:* Oxford Street to become pedestrianised within four years


----------



## SE9

*30 Grosvenor Square* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1910917

Official website: http://www.30grosvenorsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: 24-31 Grosvenor Square, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: David Chipperfield

Cost: £1 billion ($1.34bn)

Hotel rooms: 137

Plans for the redevelopment of the Chancery Building have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bloomberg.com/company/london/


Project facts


Address: 69-75 Cannon Street, London EC4 

Ward: Cordwainer

Developer: Bloomberg

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,101m²










Cladding progress at Bloomberg Place, photos by geogregor:


IMG_20160714_201623029_HDR by Geogregor, on Flickr


IMG_20160714_201824815_HDR by Geogregor, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goldman Sachs London* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605959

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and 70 Farringdon Street, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Within

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 113,817m²










Construction progress at the Goldman Sachs site, photos by geogregor:


IMG_20160714_195655613_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20160714_195733675_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

30 Grosvenor Square will look awesome if that's approved.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Oaklands* | Old Oak Common NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129081046#post129081046

Official website: http://oaklandsregeneration.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: Oaklands House, Old Oak Common Lane, London NW10 6DU

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Genesis , QPR and Stadium Capital Developments 

Architect: CZWG Architects

Homes: 611

Floors: 26 | 16 | 10 | 10 

Oaklands has been approved by the Old Oak Park Royal Development Corportation


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brexit Is a Luxury Property Opportunity, Indian Billionaire’s Son Says*
> 
> *Two years ago, Adar Poonawalla failed in a bid to turn London’s historic Grosvenor House Hotel into his family’s second home. Now he’s on the lookout for a consolation prize, courtesy of Britain’s exit from the European Union.*
> 
> Poonawalla, whose father Cyrus founded Asia’s largest vaccine maker and is India’s seventh-richest man, wants to take advantage of two products of Brexit: the pound’s plunge to near 30-year lows and concern that London’s luxury-property market will crash.
> 
> "That should present some opportunities," 35-year-old Poonawalla said by telephone from his home in the Indian town of Pune, where he now runs Serum Institute of India Ltd., the family business.
> 
> "I’m always looking for a good deal because sometimes you get a distressed sale, someone wants a quick easy deal, and we’ve got the liquidity to do that. It’s definitely a place I would want a second home."
> 
> *Five-Star Amenities*
> 
> In 2014, Poonawalla hoped Grosvenor House on Park Lane would be that home. The plan was to convert "a couple of thousand square feet" into a private residence offering all the amenities of the adjoining five-star hotel, which the family would run.
> 
> The 550 million pound ($744 million) bid was rejected, but that didn’t curb Poonawalla’s appetite for iconic properties.
> 
> Last year he agreed to pay $120 million for a former maharajah’s residence in Mumbai that most recently housed the U.S. consulate. The Poonawallas said at the time that they planned to use the building, known as Lincoln House, as a weekend home.
> 
> Poonawalla, whose family fortune is estimated at $8.6 billion, said he expects the uncertainty surrounding Brexit will mean he won’t make any deals for another year or two.
> 
> Poonawalla, who studied at London’s University of Westminster, backs Britain’s choice to leave the EU.
> 
> Like some Brexit voters, he sees the increase in immigrants from other EU countries as a "problem." He also said the U.K.’s decision to stay out of Europe’s shared currency has proven a good one.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-scion-cheers-brexit-on-hunt-for-london-home


----------



## hugh

PortoNuts said:


> 30 Grosvenor Square will look awesome if that's approved.


Like the automotive addition of the Lincoln circa '63.


----------



## PortoNuts

hugh said:


> Like the automotive addition of the Lincoln circa '63.


Yeah that was a nice touch. :lol:


----------



## SE9

*The Gantry* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802850

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Plot N17, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

Developer: Times Two Securities

Architect: ICA Architects

Floors: 21

Hotel rooms: 304 (The Gantry) and 136 (Adagio)

Plans for The Gantry have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Terrific. One of the best I've seen lately.


----------



## C4creeper

Is The Shard still considered Europe's tallest building ( Not including Russia ) now that the UK have chosen to leave?


----------



## essjaybee

C4creeper said:


> Is The Shard still considered Europe's tallest building ( Not including Russia ) now that the UK have chosen to leave?


Britain will still be part of Europe, even if we do leave the EU, which as of now we haven't. So, yes the Shard will still be Western Europe's tallest building.


----------



## Mr Cladding

essjaybee said:


> Britain will still be part of Europe, even if we do leave the EU, which as of now we haven't. So, yes the Shard will still be Western Europe's tallest building.


Not quite 

When the hermitage twin towers in Paris finally get build after years of deliberation it should theorically be the tallest building in Western Europe over taking that of the shard.

Last time I check the towers will be 320 meters each to the roof of 85 and 86 floors respectively.


----------



## stop that

Hermitage very unlikely to ever happen, when the shards height gets surpassed it will most likely be by another tower in London or one in frankfurt


----------



## RoosterCg

Mr Cladding said:


> When the hermitage twin towers in Paris finally get build.


So, Shards status safe for at least another 10yrs then.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Norway's oil fund buys leasehold interest in London property for $163 mln*
> 
> *Norges Bank Real Estate Management has acquired 100 percent of the long leasehold interest in 355-361 Oxford Street, a 59,000 square foot retail and office property in central London.*
> 
> Norges Bank Real Estate Management paid 124 million GBP ($163.53 million) for the property, which is held long leasehold from the City of London Corporation with 139 years unexpired term.
> 
> The asset is unencumbered by debt, and no financing was involved in the transaction. The seller of the property was Aberdeen UK Property Fund.
> 
> The transaction includes two adjoining buildings, which comprise office, restaurant and retail space totalling 13,000 square feet.


http://www.reuters.com/article/norway-swf-realestate-london-idUSL8N1A20C4


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for £175m Old Oak regeneration scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London’s Old Oak and Park Royal Development Corporation has approved its first major planning application for a £175m mixed-use regeneration project.*
> 
> Development partners Genesis Housing Association and Queens Park Rangers Football Club plan to build 605 new homes – 40% affordable – on part of the vast new regeneration site in a development to be known as Oaklands.
> 
> The project will also provide a link road into Old Oak, opening up the wider area to regeneration. The football club has acquired strategic land interests throughout the Old Oak regeneration area for both its planned stadium and associated enabling works.
> 
> Over the next 30-40 years up to 25,500 homes and 65,000 new jobs are aimed to be created at the Old Oak and Park Royal regeneration area, which will be a key transport interchange for Crossrail and HS2.
> 
> Neil Hadden, chief executive at Genesis Housing Association, said: “We are committed to the future regeneration of Old Oak and partnerships such as the one we have with QPR will enable us to invest, not only in building new homes, but in developing new communities.”
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/14/green-light-for-175m-old-oak-regeneration-scheme/


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Taken by me from yesterday:

Instagram @izaaksabo


----------



## SE9

^ Nice shot, we may well have crossed paths that afternoon.


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²










Construction progress at Upper Riverside, photos by aw85:


----------



## SE9

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/lower-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plots M0101 to M0104 and M0114 to M0121, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Various










Progress at the nearby Lower Riverside phase, photos by aw85:


----------



## Architecture lover

So many projects, so much quality. My personal favorite is 100 Bishopsgate, the clean lines, the cladding, I like everything about that building.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wells Fargo Said to Pay $397 Million for City of London Office*
> 
> *Wells Fargo & Co. will pay about 300 million pounds ($397 million) to acquire a new London headquarters enabling the U.S. bank to increase its presence in the U.K. capital, according to two people familiar with the matter who asked not to be named because the details are private.*
> 
> The building, known as 33 Central, is due to be completed in the third quarter of 2017, according to a statement on Monday from the developer HB Reavis Group.
> 
> The property in the City of London district would have room for about 2,600 people, based on the specification listed on the building’s website. Wells Fargo employs 850 people across four London office properties and plans to occupy all of the new building, according to a spokeswoman. The firms declined to comment on the price.
> 
> The deal, just three weeks after Britain’s shock vote to leave the European Union, signals London real estate demand may be resilient even as some banks plan to move staff away.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...new-city-of-london-headquarters-for-expansion


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Argent Related seals £1bn Tottenham Hale deal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Developer Argent Related has signed a deal with London’s Haringey council to lead the £1bn development of Tottenham Hale.*
> 
> *The partnership will build 800 homes around the Tottenham Hale transport hub alongside Victoria line, National Rail and future Crossrail 2 services.*
> 
> Alongside the new mixed-tenure homes, there will be new shops, cafes and restaurants and community facilities, including a health centre.
> 
> The redevelopment of Tottenham Hale will also mean improved green spaces and better access to both the new Tottenham Hale transport interchange and the Lee Valley Regional Park.
> 
> Developer Argent teamed up with privately-owned US real estate firm Related over a year ago and is also in a joint venture with Barnet Council on London’s 180-acre Brent Cross South site.
> 
> Leader of Haringey Council, Claire Kober said: “Our Tottenham Hale programme will create thousands of new jobs and new affordable homes. We are delighted to be working with Argent Related, a partnership which brings together two companies, one with a track record in successfully transforming King’s Cross and the other with extensive expertise in major development.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/13/argent-relate-seals-1bn-tottenham-hale-deal/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Gatwick to spend extra £200m on construction*
> 
> *Gatwick bosses have confirmed plans to invest an extra £200m in the airport. The extra money will bring the total investment over the coming five years to £1.2 billion.*
> 
> The total invested in improving the airport since new ownership (2009) through to 2021 will be £2.5 billion.
> 
> Some of the projects identified in the new Capital Investment Programme (2016 to 2021) announced today include:
> 
> 
> Expansion of both the North Terminal and South Terminal departure lounges
> 
> 
> Upgrading shopping facilities
> 
> 
> Expansion of the North Terminal and South Terminal immigration halls
> 
> 
> Additional aircraft parking stands and optimisation of taxiways
> 
> Gatwick Airport CEO Stewart Wingate said: “As Gatwick rapidly approaches full capacity, this increased investment paves the way for our second runway project.
> 
> “As we enter a new era for Britain, we must be agile and decisive as a country to show the world that we are open for business.
> 
> “It is now clear that only Gatwick can deliver the runway Britain needs to boost international competitiveness and trading links at a time when it is most needed, and we can do that before 2025.
> 
> “This investment will also make sure that we can continue Gatwick’s record growth and transformation.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/15/gatwick-to-spend-extra-200m-on-construction/


----------



## hugh

Wells Fargo's new London building. If like the renders, the roof garden looks good. 

http://33central.com/media.html


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail nears 75% complete milestone on time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A major milestone in the construction of the new Elizabeth line station at Liverpool Street has been reached with the installation of the two new platforms over 30m below ground.*
> 
> The completion of the two 240m long platforms, which were pre-fabricated in more than 500 pieces, brings the Crossrail construction programme close to the 75% milestone.
> 
> Crossrail claims the project remains on time and budget as the focus now swings towards fitting out the stations and tunnels with the equipment and systems needed to operate the railway.
> 
> In total nearly 4km of platforms have been constructed at stations in central London. The platforms are now complete at all stations from Paddington to Woolwich apart from Whitechapel where construction is ongoing.
> 
> Liverpool street platform sections were transported from a factory over 130 miles away near Sheffield and lowered down the station’s main shaft and pieced together below ground.
> 
> The new platforms have taken around four months to install and are around twice the length of many existing London Underground platforms to accommodate the new 200 metre long Elizabeth line trains.
> 
> ...







http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/15/crossrail-nears-75-complete-milestone-on-time/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Derwent filling London offices despite Brexit vote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Derwent London has pre-let 84,600 sq ft of space to four new customers at an office scheme currently completing refurbishment in east London.*
> 
> Three of the new deals were signed after the EU referendum. The White Chapel Building on the fringes of the city in E1 is now 46% pre-let on Phase 1.
> 
> The refurbishment totalling 185,000 sq ft has attracted a range of businesses including media, professional services and shipping.
> 
> The eight-storey White Chapel Building was acquired with vacant possession in December 2015 and the refurbishment of Phase 1 by ISG is due for completion by the end of this year.
> 
> The majority of the remaining available space consists of the top three floors. The building will include a new 7,000 sq ft reception area with an independent café, and an external terrace.
> 
> Phase 2 will comprise predominantly the lower ground floors representing another c.85,000 sq ft of space where work could start in 2017.
> 
> John Burns, Chief Executive Officer of Derwent London, said: “We are very pleased to introduce four new occupiers to our portfolio, three of which signed leases after the EU referendum.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/19/derwent-filling-london-offices-despite-brexit-vote/


----------



## Bligh

I'm so impressed by Crossrail so far. 

Great updates guys.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Balfour bags contract at £1bn One Nine Elms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balfour Beatty will start work on the £1bn One Nine Elms development near Vauxhall after developer Dalian Wanda Group secured financing for the scheme.*
> 
> Balfour has beaten Brookfield Multiplex to the job to deliver two luxury residential towers. Dalian Wanda has signed a pre-construction services agreement with Balfour with a final contract set to be signed by the end of the year.
> 
> Tim Gawthorn, director at Wanda One (UK) told property website CoStar:“We are pleased to announce the arrangement of financing for One Nine Elms, which will support the successful delivery of this important mixed-use development.
> 
> “On completion, One Nine Elms will bring high quality residential apartments, a 5 star Wanda Vista hotel, world-class amenities and public spaces for the community to enjoy.
> 
> “Further to this announcement, we can confirm the PCSA agreement has been signed with Balfour Beatty, which marks another important milestone in the delivery of One Nine Elms, we are delighted to be working with Balfour Beatty on One Nine Elms and the delivery of this iconic London development.”
> 
> Dean Banks, managing director at Balfour Beatty’s UK Construction Services business said: “We are pleased to be awarded the pre-construction services agreement for One Nine Elms and to be partnering with Wanda One to get this fantastic project underway.
> 
> “This reflects the depth and breadth of experience we have in this sector and builds on the success of similar projects across London.”
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/17/balfour-bags-contract-at-1bn-one-nine-elms/


----------



## Quicksilver

And it looks like Spire London (new name for Hertsmere), the highest residential tower in Western Europe will follow One Nine Elms very soon. This is another large Chinese developer Greenland. Double page advert in Metro newspaper (screen by london lad):


----------



## stop that

Excellent news


----------



## Quicksilver

stop that said:


> Excellent news


Funny enough, it looks like after Brexit some projects which were in limbo before, got finances approved such as Landmark Tower (highest residential tower in Europe by floor count), One Nine Elm and now Spire London or construction has actually speed up like on 22 Bishopgate. Currency exchange helped? 

Waiting for Croydon tower also by Chinese developers.


----------



## onerob

"The collapse of Dunne is expected to cause considerable disruption at a number of building sites."

100 Bishopsgate, One Blackfriars, Newington Butts

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jul/19/construction-firm-dunne-group-folds-loss-524-jobs


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Bid race set to start for Barking Build to Rent tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bidders will be invited to tender this Autumn for a major new Build to Rent scheme in Barking, east London.*
> 
> Consultant McBains Cooper has been appointed to oversee delivery of the 28-storey block on the site of the former Trocoll House office building.
> 
> *The site has been acquired by Patrizia UK for the development of a 150,000 sq ft scheme containing 92 one-bed and 106 two-bed apartments.*
> 
> The Enquirer understands the tender race will start in Q3 this year with a construction start planned for early 2017.
> 
> Mark Leeson, director of Design at McBains Cooper, said: “We are delighted to have been chosen to deliver this project, based on our expertise in Build to Rent and technical capability.
> 
> “The project is Patrizia’s first Build to Rent investment in London, and will be the most significant development in Barking to date.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...set-to-start-for-barking-build-to-rent-tower/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heathrow awards design deal for £16bn expansion plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Architect Grimshaw has been chosen as the concept designers for Heathrow’s £16bn expansion plans.*
> 
> *Airport bosses said the appointment “sends the clear signal to the Government that Heathrow is a ready-to-go, privately financed infrastructure project.”*
> 
> Grimshaw won out from a shortlist which also included Zaha Hadid, HOK and Benoy.
> 
> The appointment follows on from the announcement of Arup, CH2M, MACE and Turner & Townsend as Programme Client Partners in March.
> 
> Head of Design at Heathrow, Barry Weekes, said: “We look forward to working with Grimshaw to develop their bold ideas so that once the Government approves the Heathrow expansion, we can create a world-class sustainable hub airport which delivers for our passengers, our airlines and also helps to integrate Heathrow with our local communities.
> 
> “With the Concept Architect and Programme Client Partners now in place, we are now ready to begin the process of expansion once the Government makes the right choice for the whole of Britain.”
> 
> Partner at Grimshaw, Andrew Thomas, said: “We believe the expansion of Heathrow is vital to maintaining the UK’s place within the global economy and we look forward to developing a design that provides an authentic and uniquely British sense of place.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/20/heathrow-awards-design-deal-for-16bn-expansion-plan/



> *Heathrow Airport investors say ready to fund new runway*
> 
> *Shareholders in London's Heathrow Airport are ready to invest 16 billion pounds if the government chooses it as the site for airport expansion, one of the investors said in a letter to new Prime Minister Theresa May.*
> 
> Heathrow, Europe's busiest airport, has been campaigning for years to build an extra runway but a decision has been delayed by successive governments worried about pollution and local opposition. Other airports say they should expand instead.
> 
> Shareholders in London's Heathrow Airport are ready to invest 16 billion pounds if the government chooses it as the site for airport expansion, one of the investors said in a letter to new Prime Minister Theresa May.
> 
> Heathrow, Europe's busiest airport, has been campaigning for years to build an extra runway but a decision has been delayed by successive governments worried about pollution and local opposition. Other airports say they should expand instead.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-airport-investors-idUKKCN0ZZ1BO


----------



## Quicksilver

Situation with Heathrow extension is true disgrace. Hopefully Theresa will sort it out soonest.


----------



## hugh

onerob said:


> "The collapse of Dunne is expected to cause considerable disruption at a number of building sites."
> 
> 100 Bishopsgate, One Blackfriars, Newington Butts
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jul/19/construction-firm-dunne-group-folds-loss-524-jobs


Been there Dunne that.


----------



## SE9

Worth noting that a 'Brexit' hasn't taken place yet.


----------



## SE9

*London Heathrow Airport* | LHR

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748

Official website: http://your.heathrow.com/BritainsHeathrow/


Project facts


London borough: Hillingdon

Developer: Heathrow Airport Holdings

Architect: Grimshaw

Cost: £16 billion ($21.2bn)

Heathrow has selected Grimshaw as concept designer for the airport's expansion:

- *New Civil Engineer:* Grimshaw picked to develop its Heathrow design

- *BBC News:* Heathrow runway expansion: Green spaces design revealed

- *Airport Technology:* Heathrow selects Grimshaw for airport expansion design


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million ($330m)

Homes: 800










Construction progress at Lewisham Gateway, photos by SE9:


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


Lewisham Gateway - Lewisham, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Fielden House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27










Piling ongoing at the Fielden House site, photos by SE9:


Fielden House, London Bridge Quarter by SE9, on Flickr


Fielden House, London Bridge Quarter by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Two Fifty One viewed from the Faraday Memorial, photos by SE9:


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


Two Fifty One - Elephant & Castle, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/


Project facts


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27










Construction progress at Blackfriars Circus, photos by SE9:


Blackfriars Circus - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


Blackfriars Circus - Southwark, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> Worth noting that a 'Brexit' hasn't taken place yet.


But now finally most of the companies factoried it in as before 90% of "experts" told them not to bother, hence initial panic.


----------



## SE9

No company has factored-in 'Brexit', as no-one has an idea of what it'll look like or affect their respective operations.


----------



## Bligh

hugh said:


> Been there Dunne that.


ahahahahahahaha brilliant :lol:


----------



## Pew

RoosterCg said:


> So, Shards status safe for at least another 10yrs then.


You are more likely safe for another 5 years when it comes to the Hermitage towers. In a 10 years horizon? It starts to be very crowded in La Defense. And the demand is expected to significantly raise, especially with the latests events. Less place at ground level... lets see


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> No company has factored-in 'Brexit', as no-one has an idea of what it'll look like or affect their respective operations.


Bad planning, in other words.


----------



## Quicksilver

Pew said:


> You are more likely safe for another 5 years when it comes to the Hermitage towers. In a 10 years horizon? It starts to be very crowded in La Defense. And the demand is expected to significantly raise, especially with the latests events. Less place at ground level... lets see


I suggest you watch Canary Wharf grow day by day, more exiting now and gathering pace.


----------



## SE9

Quicksilver said:


> Bad planning, in other words.


Indeed, by the leave camp. The city awaits.


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










Piling ongoing at the Wardian site, photo by chest:


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> Indeed, by the leave camp. The city awaits.


Mostly by remain, I would say, as they have lost.


----------



## JimB

Quicksilver said:


> Mostly by remain, I would say, as they have lost.


I think you misunderstand SE9's point.

Companies can't plan for Brexit because they don't yet know what it entails. It is the Leave camp's responsibility to determine what that should be. But they didn't think to put forward a detailed plan of post referendum action.

As a consequence, UK based companies are left hanging in uncertainty.

Anyway, this isn't the thread for this discussion. Best to take it back to the UK forums Skybar.


----------



## Quicksilver

JimB said:


> I think you misunderstand SE9's point.
> 
> Companies can't plan for Brexit because they don't yet know what it entails. It is the Leave camp's responsibility to determine what that should be. But they didn't think to put forward a detailed plan of post referendum action.
> 
> As a consequence, UK based companies are left hanging in uncertainty.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't the thread for this discussion. Best to take it back to the UK forums Skybar.


Ok, just to say that 10% of companies who did in fact planned for Brexit and possible outcomes it can have are now busy doing M&A and securing cheaper funds.


----------



## RoosterCg

SE9 said:


> Indeed, by the leave camp. The city awaits.


No, by Cameron, so arrogant was he that no planning was put in place for a possible leave vote.

How did you expect the leave camp to have a plan they could put into effect when they're not the government?

Did you seriously expect the likes of Gove & Johnson to have the authority to instruct the the Bank Of England & the rest what to do?

Seriously, stop with the salty tear crying about losing and looking for bad news confirmation bias, just so you can roll out the snide 'I told you so' narrative.


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

I'm not chancellor but even I can formulate the bare bones of a plan. Any plan is better than no plan, whether in government or not.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Gatwick names 17 contractors on £1.2bn frameworks*
> 
> *Gatwick Airport has confirmed the winners on its low and medium complexity frameworks to help deliver its Capital Investment Programme over the next five years.*
> 
> *The new programme has an additional £200 million attached to it bringing the total projected spend to £1.2 billion up to 2021.*
> 
> Investment will focus on developing the existing airport infrastructure and increase future passenger capacity while Gatwick waits for the government to make a decision on its second runway proposal.
> 
> Seventeen winners have been named after 127 companies submitted pre-qualification information.
> 
> The new frameworks include a total of six supply chains of building, mechanical and electrical, and civil engineering across low and medium complexity works.
> 
> The two frameworks are graded by complexity – one for low complexity projects typically involving contracts of up to £1.5m and the other for medium complexity projects for contracts between £1m to £10m.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/07/22/gatwick-names-17-contractors-on-1-2bn-frameworks/


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> I think you misunderstand SE9's point.
> 
> Companies can't plan for Brexit because they don't yet know what it entails. It is the Leave camp's responsibility to determine what that should be. But they didn't think to put forward a detailed plan of post referendum action.
> 
> As a consequence, UK based companies are left hanging in uncertainty.
> 
> Anyway, this isn't the thread for this discussion. Best to take it back to the UK forums Skybar.


Precisely Jim.

And indeed, can people ask questions and continue discussion pertaining to a future Brexit in the dedicated UK forum thread. More contributors and more in depth: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821497&page=568


----------



## Mr Cladding

*6 Portal Way* | North Acton W3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846500

Official website: http://www.6portalway.london/

Project facts


Address: Portal West 6 Portal Way London W3 6RU

London borough: Ealing 

Developer: City & Docklands Property Group 

Architect: BUJ Architects 

Height: 148 | 112m

Floors: 42 | 32 

Homes: 578 

Site Area: 0.575 hectares

West London's tallest tower was approved by Ealing council by a majority of 8-3.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²











White Collar Factory update by Core Rising.

DPP_0012 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39











A snippet of construction from Core Rising 

DPP_0014 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Providence Tower* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=395444

Official website: http://www.providencetower.com/

Project facts


Address: Providence Tower, Fairmont Avenue, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: SOM

Height: 136m

Floors: 44










Providence Tower as viewed from Greenwich Park by core rising.

DPP_0021 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars making a dent on the skyline from Greenwich Park from Core Rising. 

DPP_0017 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/"]http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32










Dollar Bay as seen from Greenwich Park by core rising.

DPP_0023 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/

Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies & Morrison and Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40











100 Bishopsgate construction update by Core rising.

DPP_0007 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

Developer: Hutchison Whampoa

Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










The towers of Chelsea Waterfront are taking shape , photos by DarJoLe.

Chelsea Waterfront, Chelsea London, July 2016

Chelsea Waterfront, Chelsea London, July 2016


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Construction update by opayek


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62











Construction update by opayek


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/

Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Construction update my Mr Cladding.


----------



## Quicksilver

How tall is that tower? I haven't seen it on renders before.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Quicksilver said:


> How tall is that tower? I haven't seen it on renders before.


Assuming your referring to the tower next to television Center

I haven't seen detailed plans for it but it probably at mid rise of no more than 30 floors.


----------



## TopWatch

This project (Television Centre | White City W12) is going to be fully residential?

Nice proyect!
Saludos!​


----------



## SE9

There will also be office space at the development.


----------



## SE9

*New floating garden comes to Greenwich*
Evening Standard
July 2016










> *Thousands of plants previously on display at the RHS Chelsea Flower Show have been ‘rescued’ to create a floating garden on the Thames, in Greenwich.*
> 
> The Great Plant Rescue at Farmopolis, which is currently under construction, will open to the public on July 30 at the Greenwich Peninsula.
> 
> The peninsula, which is home to London’s largest regeneration project, have partnered with Secret Productions, known for co-creating Oxfordshire’s Wilderness festival, to rehome an estimated tens of thousands of plants and flowers.
> 
> The floating garden, which will be 1400sqm, is later hoping to host a series of live music, supper clubs, literary salons and immersive theatre workshops. There will also be a cinema.
> 
> The ambitious project also wants to create a festival space and host farm-to-table restaurants. The site is expected to have a capacity of 750 people.
> 
> Jo Vidler, Director of Secret Productions said: “This is about creating an eco-system, not just the living plants but the partners and people that make it happen.
> 
> “We want to connect the dots between community, events, culture and create a movement where they all feed off each other in a really unique environment.”


----------



## SE9

Global Cities Investment Monitor 2016
*KPMG* | *GPIA* | *2016*












*Report:* Global Cities Investment Monitor 2016


----------



## metroranger

PortoNuts said:


> Are all those U/C? That's a gigantic site.












Plot N08 is under construction.

Plot N24 is Manhattan Loft Gardens.

Plot N16 - Gantry Hotel, due to start this autumn.

Plot N18/19 (at present Get Living London sales office) & Plot N06 outline planning permission only.

No detail for TIQ North yet.

The triangular building depicted bottom left is outline planning permission only at the moment and the Sainsbury's building has only ten years temporary permission and will be redeveloped later.

The rest is already built.


----------



## Quicksilver

Delete


----------



## fuerzagdl

*please if London will be one of the cities of the past , migrants are coming out wholesale and has nothing to do with paris*


----------



## Bligh

1 Blackfriars looks *so* good that I want to eat it


----------



## SE9

*82 West India Dock Road* | Limehouse E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612153

Official website: http://82westindiadockroad.com/


Project facts


Address: 82 West India Dock Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: West India Property Investments Limited

Architect: SimpsonHaugh and Partners

Height: 136m

Floors: 37

Plans for 82 West India Dock Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Quicksilver

A lot of similarities to Manhatten Loft Gardens in Stratford.


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










Site preparation ongoing at the Wardian site, photos by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










1 Bank Street starting to rise, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Basement excavation progress at the Newfoundland site, photos by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Piling ongoing at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## hugh

Quicksilver said:


> A lot of similarities to Manhatten Loft Gardens in Stratford.


A new E14/E15 vernacular?


----------



## Bligh

Can't wait for Newfoundland and 'The Landmark Pinnacle' - which isn't a mouthful at all.


----------



## Bligh

*City of London* // Cluster Expansion? 

*Website:* http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/faa32078-4c12-11e6-88c5-db83e98a590a.html#axzz4FcHirIjG

*Publisher:* Financial Times

I personally thought this was a great read about the City Cluster expanding southwards toward the Walkie-Talkie. It makes me wonder if the Walkie-Talkie was purposefully built there so that developers could 'fill' the gap later on with more towers. I'd also be very interested to see the '3D Models' the City have come up with.



> High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email [email protected] to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/faa32078-4c12-11e6-88c5-db83e98a590a.html#ixzz4Fcc1BSXg
> 
> 
> City of London planners may seek changes to the capital’s historic protected views as they move to expand the cluster of skyscrapers that has transformed the skyline over the past two decades.
> The City of London Corporation, which runs the Square Mile, is eyeing a southward extension of the group of towers towards the “Walkie Talkie” building as it runs out of potential development sites in the existing cluster.
> 
> High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email [email protected] to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/faa32078-4c12-11e6-88c5-db83e98a590a.html#ixzz4Fcc5WCnx
> 
> 
> New towers are already planned in the current cluster, notably the 62-storey 22 Bishopsgate, the 73-storey One Undershaft — which has yet to secure planning permission — and the “Scalpel” tower on Lime Street, which will house the London headquarters of the US insurer WR Berkley.
> But the “Walkie Talkie”, a contentious design by the Uruguayan architect Rafael Vinoly, stands apart from that cluster, whose growth accelerated after the construction of Norman Foster’s “Gherkin” in 2001.
> The corporation is carrying out 3D modelling of different scenarios for future property development ahead of a three-month consultation to be launched in September, with the results to be announced early next year.
> Christopher Hayward, who took over in April as chairman of the corporation’s planning and transportation committee, said the City needed to continue expanding upwards to maintain its competitive advantage as a financial district. “Our business could go south of the river or to Westminster unless we expand,” Mr Hayward said. “In the wake of Brexit, Frankfurt and Paris are also competition.”
> 
> 
> The Brexit vote has cast a shadow over the City with the suggestion that companies will relocate parts of their businesses elsewhere in Europe — particularly financial services firms at risk of losing passporting rights. It has also called into question new property developments: the investors behind 22 Bishopsgate have said they are reviewing their plans.
> Mr Hayward said his team was embarking on a round of meetings with developers to see how the vote to leave the EU would affect their schemes. “Consents that would have gone on site quite quickly may delay until they see how Brexit turns out.”
> 
> 
> High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email [email protected] to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/faa32078-4c12-11e6-88c5-db83e98a590a.html#ixzz4Fcc8ofVY
> 
> 
> But he also wants to maintain a bullish attitude to property development, in part to send a signal that London remains open for business. City office occupancy rates stand at 97 per cent, a high that at least pre-Brexit signalled strong appetite for office space.
> “We only have two or three more sites remaining in the eastern cluster. We want to retain growth in terms of buildings while maintaining the conservation areas,” Mr Hayward said. “We could seek changes to the sight lines. We can see if that is something that is supported. We are keen to think outside the box.”
> Development in the City has been dictated in part by the protected views, which include sight lines to St Paul’s Cathedral and the World Heritage Site at the Tower of London. For instance, the tapered profile of the “Cheesegrater”, or Leadenhall Building, is designed to protect a view from Fleet Street to St Paul’s.
> The sight lines include views stretching as far as 10 miles, such as that from King Henry VIII’s Mound in Richmond to St Paul’s. However, the width of this and other viewing corridors was narrowed under Ken Livingstone, the former London mayor.
> 
> High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email [email protected] to buy additional rights. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/faa32078-4c12-11e6-88c5-db83e98a590a.html#ixzz4FccCmtDB
> 
> 
> The mayoralty was handed additional powers over sight lines from central government under the Housing and Planning Act, which became law in May. The newly elected mayor, Sadiq Khan, has promised to be “pro-business” but has not so far faced a test of his attitude to protected views.
> Moves to expand the skyscraper cluster would encounter opposition. Barbara Weiss, co-founder of the Skyline Campaign — formed two years ago to oppose the proliferation of towers in London — said it would be a “complete disaster”. “If they keep to what they have decided in the past, that is already pushing the envelope,” she said.
> Calling the protected views “very arbitrary”, she said London planners should ensure that “lots of other views, and assets such as parks and streets, are protected”.


What are your thoughts?


----------



## SE9

I'm all for extending the cluster southwards to 20FC.

Careful when you copy text from the FT, each time it's usually accompanied by a paragraph about sharing their content


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Waterfront* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684929

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/the-park/attractions/olympicopolis


Project facts


New cultural quarter in the Olympic Park

London borough: Newham

Architect: Allies and Morrison | O'Donnell + Tuomey | Arquitecturia

Cost: £1.3 billion ($1.7bn)

Victoria & Albert Museum | Smithsonian Institute: 18,000m²

UAL Campus - London College of Fashion: 6,500 students

University College London campus: 3,000 students

Sadler's Wells Theatre: 550 seats

Further details and renders have been unveiled for the 'Olympicopolis' cultural quarter in Stratford:

- *Newham Recorder:* First look at stunning plans for Olympic Park ‘culture quarter’

- *The Guardian:* Latest vision revealed for Olympicopolis arts quarter in east London

- *Evening Standard:* Images of 'culture quarter' unveiled for anniversary of 2012 opening ceremony


----------



## hugh

^ A real game changer for London/east London.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That could be a really great building if a good quality brick is used.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Bligh said:


> I'd also be very interested to see the '3D Models' the City have come up with.


I think it's this:

http://vertexmodelling.co.uk/3d-models-products/london-3d-model/






might be wrong.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> I'm all for extending the cluster southwards to 20FC.
> 
> Careful when you copy text from the FT, each time it's usually accompanied by a paragraph about sharing their content


I'm absolutely all for extending the cluster toward 20FC too. However, I still think that building 20FC was a strategic move so that they could expand the cluster southwards. 

Ahhh okay, I'll bear that in mind in the future! Thanks SE9! :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

stevekeiretsu said:


> I think it's this:
> 
> http://vertexmodelling.co.uk/3d-models-products/london-3d-model/
> 
> 
> 
> might be wrong.


Good video, but I don't think that's it. The 3D Models mentioned in the article were to expand the cluster toward The Walkie-Talkie. I didn't see any new designs in that space between the main cluster and 20FS. There were a few towers that are under construction right now that were missing from it.


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Stratford Waterfront* | Stratford E20
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684929
> 
> Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/the-park/attractions/olympicopolis
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> New cultural quarter in the Olympic Park
> 
> London borough: Newham
> 
> Architect: Allies and Morrison | O'Donnell + Tuomey | Arquitecturia
> 
> Cost: £1.3 billion ($1.7bn)
> 
> Victoria & Albert Museum | Smithsonian Institute: 18,000m²
> 
> UAL Campus - London College of Fashion: 6,500 students
> 
> University College London campus: 3,000 students
> 
> Sadler's Wells Theatre: 550 seats
> Further details and renders have been unveiled for the 'Olympicopolis' cultural quarter in Stratford:
> 
> - *Newham Recorder:* First look at stunning plans for Olympic Park ‘culture quarter’
> 
> - *The Guardian:* Latest vision revealed for Olympicopolis arts quarter in east London
> 
> - *Evening Standard:* Images of 'culture quarter' unveiled for anniversary of 2012 opening ceremony


Excellent project. I adore the two main towers and the theatre. The place looks so gorgeous. It'd be great to some brick developments like this in Stratford. :cheers:


----------



## JamieUK

That video of it flying though London reminds me of the London bit in Harry potter.


----------



## SE9

hugh said:


> A real game changer for London/east London.


Very much so, a milestone in the eastward 'shift/pull' of London.


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | *192m* | 115m

Floors: 68 | *56* | 35










Plans for an additional tower at South Quay Plaza (192m, 56 floors) have been approved tonight by Tower Hamlets Council:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower close to completion, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($2.6bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










On site at Wood Wharf, photos by The Shard Baby:


Wood Wharf - Site overview from Montgomery Street (18.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


Wood Wharf - A plot site overview (20.07.2016) by The Shard Baby 2006-2016, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

I love the Baltimore Tower but I wish the cladding was curved... I can't help but feel like the squared cladding slightly takes way from the curvy gorgeousness. Only a little criticism.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Bligh said:


> Good video, but I don't think that's it. The 3D Models mentioned in the article were to expand the cluster toward The Walkie-Talkie. I didn't see any new designs in that space between the main cluster and 20FS. There were a few towers that are under construction right now that were missing from it.


sorry, I wasn't clear. didn't mean to suggest that video was the actual example of the enlarged cluster, just that (I think) its that software/model the City will be using for such experiments. the youtube was just an example but I'm sure paying customers have a more up-to-date version and the ability to throw in hypotheticals.


----------



## Bligh

stevekeiretsu said:


> sorry, I wasn't clear. didn't mean to suggest that video was the actual example of the enlarged cluster, just that (I think) its that software/model the City will be using for such experiments. the youtube was just an example but I'm sure paying customers have a more up-to-date version and the ability to throw in hypotheticals.


Ahhhh I gotcha. Thanks for clarifying mate. Happy Friday! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Construction progress at Two Fifty One, photos by John80:


----------



## SE9

*Museum of London* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474214

Official website: http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/discover/transforming-smithfield-market


Project facts


Address: 225 Central Markets, London EC1

Ward: Farringdon Without

Developer: The Museum of London

Architect: Stanton Williams | Asif Khan 

Conservation architect: Julian Harrap

Floorspace: 25,000m²

Stanton Williams and Asif Khan have been chosen as architects for the new Museum of London:

- *Dezeen:* Stanton Williams and Asif Khan chosen to design new Museum of London at Smithfield market

- *City A.M:* The Museum of London has just unveiled the design for its swanky new Smithfield Market home

- *Evening Standard:* Stanton Williams and Asif Khan chosen to design new Museum of London at Smithfield market


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Project facts


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54










Heavy machinery on site at The Madison, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Construction progress at the 100 Bishopsgate site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Core now past the 14th level at the Scalpel site, photo by chest:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/imperialwest


Project facts


New campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Voreda and Imperial College London

Cost: £3 billion ($4.8bn)

Site area: 25 acres











Construction update by myself


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103511326

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

Borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Two Fifty One construction update by Mr Cladding


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield and Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Construction update by myself


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Old Oak Park* | Old Oak Common NW10

Official website: http://www.oldoakpark.co.uk/

London Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845008

Project facts


Developer: London & Regional 

Residental Units: 6,500

Jobs: 8,000 

A new cultural and educational quarter

Master planners: PLP Architecture

Transport Improvements: London Overground station at Hythe Road and 14 new bridges and underpasses

An assortment of renders from the recent public consultation


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Brunel Building* |Paddington W2

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844812&page=2

Official website:http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/55-65-north-wharf-road1/

Project facts


Address: 55-65 North Wharf Road , Paddington W2 1LA

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office floorspace: 240,000 sq ft 

Floors: 16










Brunel Building construction update by myself.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553











The core is rising at The Atlas photo by Mr Cladding.


----------



## cristof

and they said BREXIT would cause the standby of london projects... ridiculous LONDON is just getting stronger n stronger never Frankfurt or paris will take over the london number one financial place in the world. i think personaly that the gvt will make it even better for business to settle down in europe now that brussels has not regards at all in that matter ;d i am glad for the UK


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110919748

Official website: http://keybridgelondon.com/

Project facts


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Mount Anvil and Fabrica

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125 | 74m 

Floors: 35 | 21 










Keybridge House demolition update by myself


----------



## C4creeper

What is the tallest residential tower under construction at the moment?


----------



## Quicksilver

C4creeper said:


> What is the tallest residential tower under construction at the moment?


Landmark Tower at 233 meters and 76 floors. 

However, it soon to be overtaken by Spire London at 235 meters but 67 floors.

Next you have Newfoundland at 220 m and 60 Floors.

And South Quay Plaza at 215 meters and 68 floors.


----------



## capslock

cristof said:


> and they said BREXIT would cause the standby of london projects... ridiculous LONDON is just getting stronger n stronger never Frankfurt or paris will take over the london number one financial place in the world. i think personaly that the gvt will make it even better for business to settle down in europe now that brussels has not regards at all in that matter ;d i am glad for the UK


The construction industry is currently experiencing its most rapid slowdown since 2008. This is not in general manifesting itself on projects already on site - developers have spent most of their money by that point and will want a return on it. It is however affecting projects before that stage, that frankly don't get posted on here anyway. This thread is not the place to spot trends in that regard. 

That said, it's not the development apocalypse yet either. Mainly because we haven't left yet, and there is a considerable chance we still won't.


----------



## Bligh

*Stratford, East London* // Olympic Legacy

*Website:* https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...n-olympic-legacy-stratford-suburb-on-steroids

*Publisher:* The Guardian

Very interesting little read in The Guardian yesterday. I thought it would be worth posting here. It takes a fairly neutral stance on the Olympic Legacy and points out the obvious. 

What's safe to say is that London's Olympic Legacy has raised the bar. To see how Stratford has changed is incredible... especially when you remember the 'fridge mountain' etc. This legacy has definitely come at a cost though. 

Here's a little paragraph:



> The park itself, which once felt like a manicured golf course airlifted here from Florida, is already wonderfully mature. The promised shagginess, so characteristic of the Lea, has been allowed to return (minus the heaps of car tyres and piles of fridges), while its sloping lawns and elaborate playscapes throng with local families every weekend. If this all sounds like an achievement, it is. At this stage in the process, most other host cities were still fighting over what to do with their Olympic remains. But things get less comfortable when you look more closely at what’s lurking beyond the shrubbery.


Definitely worth a read. 

What's your opinion on Stratford and the Olympic Legacy? Urban Planning mess or success?


----------



## Quicksilver

Success, of course. Just walk there on weekend.


----------



## capslock

Bligh said:


> *Stratford, East London* // Olympic Legacy
> 
> *Website:* https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...n-olympic-legacy-stratford-suburb-on-steroids
> 
> *Publisher:* The Guardian
> 
> Very interesting little read in The Guardian yesterday. I thought it would be worth posting here. It takes a fairly neutral stance on the Olympic Legacy and points out the obvious.
> 
> What's safe to say is that London's Olympic Legacy has raised the bar. To see how Stratford has changed is incredible... especially when you remember the 'fridge mountain' etc. This legacy has definitely come at a cost though.
> 
> Here's a little paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely worth a read.
> 
> What's your opinion on Stratford and the Olympic Legacy? Urban Planning mess or success?


Good article. The park is no doubt a success. Much of what is surrounding it is a mess though, so although not by any stretch a failure, I have to agree with the article's general theme that it's certainly a missed opportunity.


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Talking of the Olympics, Super Saturday is 4 years to the day! Think there are components of the park which could've been improved, but for facilities and general surge in development post Olympics it has been a resounding success.


----------



## yubnub

I lived in Stratford for about a year in the late 1990's. It was not a nice place so I didn't stay for very long. I cant believe the transformation now. It is a vast improvement in every way. Even if it could be better I believe it is a massive success and is not comparable anymore to the bleak area it used to be!


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Inner Millwall Dock, Canary Wharf, taken by me:

Baltimore Wharf to the right adding density to the surrounding streetscape as Canary Wharf towers behind.

Instagram @izaaksabo


----------



## jain ladda

*London Tallest Building Projects and Proposals 2016*


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership

Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects

Height: 126 | 109 | 104m

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30 










Southbank Place construction update from County Hall apartments.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905&page=5

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.london/microsites/manhattan-plaza/index.cfm/

Project facts


Address: 10 Prestons Road, London E14 9RL


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Telford Homes


Architect: Barton Willmore architects


Height: 74/68/53m


Floors: 21/19/14fl










Construction update by uk.de:


Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3


Ward: Lime Street


Developer: W.R. Berkley


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 192m


Floors: 39










Update from chest:


----------



## essjaybee

stevekeiretsu said:


> *Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


^^

Does anyone know if Billingsgate Fish Market has any plans to relocate? Their site must be worth millions!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

essjaybee said:


> ^^
> 
> Does anyone know if Billingsgate Fish Market has any plans to relocate? Their site must be worth millions!


good question. had a google, apparently the freehold is actually still owned by LB Tower Hamlets, and the City Corporation rent it for..... wait for it....... one fish per year.

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co.uk/news/billingsgate_market_rent_paid_in_fish_1_978219

:lol:


----------



## delores

I have no issue the market being there but it would be better incorporated into a mixed use development that used the site more efficiently, not sure about the odour though!


----------



## essjaybee

stevekeiretsu said:


> good question. had a google, apparently the freehold is actually still owned by LB Tower Hamlets, and the City Corporation rent it for..... wait for it....... one fish per year.
> 
> http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co.uk/news/billingsgate_market_rent_paid_in_fish_1_978219
> 
> :lol:


Great find, thanks


----------



## erbse

I just had a Freudian Slip. I read "The Skyline *Ruined*" here:











:|


----------



## Quicksilver

Probably provoking article but London now is most educated city in Europe by big margin:



> Would it be a particularly earnest quarter of Oslo? Or an erudite corner of Finland or Germany?
> 
> The answer - by a considerable distance - is London. In parts of London, more than two in three adults of working age, have a degree or higher education equivalent.
> 
> It is above anywhere in the European Union and unlike anywhere else in the United Kingdom.
> 
> It suggests how this mega-city, drawing talent from around the globe, has become a different type of economy. It's a city state of the digital age, trading in ideas.
> 
> The highest concentration of graduates is 69.7% in "inner London west", an area including Camden, the City of London, Kensington and Chelsea, Hammersmith and Fulham, Wandsworth and Westminster.
> 
> In second place is "inner London east", with 58.3%, including Haringey, Islington, Hackney, Newham, Lambeth, Lewisham, Southwark and Tower Hamlets.
> 
> Two other clusters of London boroughs to the south and west of London are in third and sixth place.
> 
> The nearest rivals are a region of Belgium to the south of Brussels and the Norwegian capital, Oslo, both about 54%.












http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37158445


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners


Floors: 28


Homes: 48










gothicform with this photo of the colour RSH+P tower approaching external completion:


----------



## erbse

Architecture lover said:


> Here take this :toilet:
> Luckily, you are not the one who decides if something is ruined or not, since you can't even make a nice distinction between what's tacky and what's sophisticated and elegant.
> One more time, congratulations to London, so many projects, so much quality.


You're constantly getting back to personal insults and remarks.
Obviously you can't handle opinions that differ from yours and that's all you come up with. Just go troll elsewhere.

If you were an actual "Architecture Lover", you'd rather decide to discuss architectural matters instead getting at people on such a low level.


----------



## Architecture lover

erbse said:


> You're constantly* getting back to personal insults and remarks*.
> Obviously you *can't handle opinions that differ from yours* and that's all you come up with. Just go troll elsewhere.
> 
> If you were an actual "Architecture Lover", you'd rather decide to discuss architectural matters instead getting at people on such a low level.


Said the user who used some of the most harsh words to convince us that modernism is trash. Please stop with the cynicism. I'm only telling you that beside your Freudian Slip, for me the reality is far from your perception and luckily one tower is not going to ruin London's skyline especially not the one you've quoted, since it's very well designed and I'm sure the cladding will be top quality.
Last but not least, it's the second decade of the 21'st century.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 147m


Floors: 28










Core rising at 1 Bank Street, photo by koolduct:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Corniche* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497918

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-corniche


Project facts


Address: 20 Albert Embankment, London SE1


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Foster + Partners


Floors: 27 and 24


Homes: 253











Progress update courtesy of gothicform:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership


Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects


Height: 126 | 109 | 104m


Floors: 37 | 32 | 30










Numerous cores rising at Southbank Place. Photos courtesy of geogregor.


P8240256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P8240260 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

Wow! It's great to finally see Southbank place coming to life.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905&page=5

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.london/microsites/manhattan-plaza/index.cfm/

Project facts


Address: 10 Prestons Road, London E14 9RL


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Telford Homes


Architect: Barton Willmore architects


Height: 74/68/53m


Floors: 21/19/14fl










Construction update by uk.de:


Untitled by vyvyan1, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

Bligh said:


> Wow! It's great to finally see Southbank place coming to life.


Rubbish 

This is one scheme which is less than 1/4 built and how dare you disregard all the nermous culture and entertainment venues that line the Southbank to say nothing of bankside.

Besides that yes than the Southbank is a misley inter city backwater.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

He said Southbank Place, not Southbank in general - not capitalised "place" though so prob your eye skipped over it!


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Bligh said:


> *How London Might Have Looked* // Failed Schemes
> 
> *Website:* https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/aug/23/unbuilt-london-monorail-straight-river-thames
> 
> *Publisher:* The Guardian
> 
> Very interesting little read in The Guardian yesterday. Imagine having a monorail going through Regent's St. and London's tallest building being over 100 years old!
> 
> Thankfully some of these projects were never built, but some I feel would have been a good addition to London. Take a read and see what you think.
> 
> 
> Personally I think it's a shame this tower doesn't exist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's worth considering from this article are the impractical projects that were fortunately not built.
> 
> What are your opinion's on what's being built right now? Is London losing it's identity or building on-top of a great one? Finally, do you think future generations will write about how we got it right/wrong in regards to developments in London?


Britannia triumphant would have been spectacular


----------



## Mr Cladding

stevekeiretsu said:


> He said Southbank Place, not Southbank in general - not capitalised "place" though so prob your eye skipped over it!


With that embarrassing error aside , can you really give something that is entirely fabricated an natural feature such as life ?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905&page=5

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.london/microsites/manhattan-plaza/index.cfm/

Project facts


Address: 10 Prestons Road, London E14 9RL

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Barton Willmore architects 

Height: 74 | 68 | 53m 

Floors: 21 | 19 | 14fl 










Manhattan Plaza construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28











Core for One Bank Street is now at Street Level , photos by Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553











The Atlas as seen from Hungerford Bridge as seen by Geogregor*

P8240244 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Building S2* | Kings Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188&page=151

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/s2-handyside/

Project facts


Address: Building S2 , London , N1C

London borough: Camden

Developer: Argent 

Architect: Mossessian Architecture

Floors: 11

Office floorspace : 180,000 sq ft 










Site preparation for Plot S2 , photo by Mossessian Architecture.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars construction update by myself


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blake Tower * | Barbican EC2 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1789308&page=2

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/dev...nts/blake-tower-barbican#development-location

Project facts

A remodelling of the interiors and layout with slight external modifications of the Grade II listed structure. 


Address: 2 Fann Street London EC2Y 8BR

Local Authority: City Of London Corporation 

Developer: Redrow London

Floors: 16 

Homes: 74










Remodelling works are nearing completion and scaffolding being taken down , photos by myself.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*60-70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: https://threalestate.com/properties-and-developments/70-st-mary-axe


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18











Site preparation update by Mr Cladding.


----------



## Quicksilver

*Manhattan Plaza* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1226905&page=5

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.london/microsites/manhattan-plaza/index.cfm/

Project facts


Address: 10 Prestons Road, London E14 9RL

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Barton Willmore architects 

Height: 74 | 68 | 53m 

Floors: 21 | 19 | 14fl 

This will add to the urban canyon feel across DLR route which probably offers best urban views in Europe and reminds me Tokyo a lot:


London august 2016 by Quicksilver, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> What are your opinion's on what's being built right now? Is London losing it's identity or building on-top of a great one? Finally, do you think future generations will write about how we got it right/wrong in regards to developments in London?


Building on top!

Every generation will have instances that those in future will deem right or wrong, but the city mustn't remain static.


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million ($131m)

Homes: 765










Construction progress at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photo by David Holt:


Kings Crescent Estate Hackney London August 9 2016 004 by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

The Serpentine Pavilion 2016
AKT II | August 2016


Aerial footage of this year's Serpentine Pavilion by Bjarke Ingels and AKT II:

179772331​


----------



## SE9

*LSQ London* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.lsqlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 48 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Linseed Assets

Architect: Make Architects

Floorspace: 17,300m²

Floors: 9










LSQ London nearing external completion:


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










Construction progress at the Edwardian site, photo by David Holt:


Leicester Square Hotel Development London August 2016  by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Central* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Site bound by Raven Row, Stepney Way, Sidney Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: London & Quadrant

Architect: Stockwool

Height: 82m | 61m

Floors: 25 | 18

Homes: 564

Plans for Whitechapel Central have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Cladding progress at One Blackfriars:


----------



## SE9

*Baltimore Tower* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335477

Official website: http://www.baltimorewharf.com/


Project facts


Address: 30 Limeharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Developments

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 150m

Floors: 44










Baltimore Tower nearing completion, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Construction progress at the Harbour Central site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Core rising at 1 Bank Street, photo by chest:


----------



## hugh

Cheers for the updates SE9.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($2.6bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Second tower crane up at the Wood Wharf site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










250 City Road rising in the centre of shot, photo by potto:


----------



## yubnub

thanks for all the updates! So many exciting apartments going up in London. I just need to win the lottery so I can live in one them!!!


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Principal Tower beginning its ascent, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










This evening at the 22 Bishopsgate site, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Project facts


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Lines: Southeastern, Southern and Thameslink

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million ($655m)

Capacity: 75m passengers per year

Construction progress at London Bridge Station, photos and video courtesy of Network Rail:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*One Nine Elms | Vauxhall | 200m/161m | 58/43 fl | U/C*

Taken by me yesterday:


----------



## geoking66

London Bridge looks like a completely different station to the one I used to use. Absolutely fantastic. Bravo, Network Rail.


----------



## SE9

Indeed, can't wait until it's all complete.


----------



## SE9

London Blue Plaques 150 Years
knightslikethese | August 2016


Celebrating 150 years of the blue plaque in London:

180717452​


----------



## SE9

> *Great Ormond Street seeks team for £190m rebuild*
> 
> A competition has been launched to find a design team and contractor for a £190m project to create a new “front door” for Great Ormond Street Hospital.
> 
> The contest, being run by RIBA Competitions, is a competitive dialogue process to appoint a multi-disciplinary design team and prime contractor.
> 
> The winning team needs to be able to give architectural expression to the famous children’s hospital’s guiding principle, “The child first and always”.
> 
> The hospital is starting work on phase 4 of its redevelopment programme which will see it replace outdated facilities on part of its central London site and provide a new street entrance.


Continued: http://www.building.co.uk/news/great-ormond-street-seeks-team-for-£190m-rebuild/5083421.article


----------



## SE9

Edit.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Core now past the 18th level at the Scalpel site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Vicarage Field* | Barking IG11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912230

Official website: http://www.newvicaragefield.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Vicarage Field, Ripple Road, Barking IG11

London borough: Barking & Dagenham

Developer: Lagmar Limited

Architect: Studio Egret West

Floors: 36 | 26 | 22 | 19 | 16 | 13

Floorspace: 138,000m²

Homes: 855

Outline plans for Vicarage Field have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

London borough: Haringey

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579










August updates at White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur FC:


----------



## SE9

*Tower House* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.towerlofts.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 65-71 Lewisham High Street, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: MHA Associates

Architect: Barr Gazetas

Floors: 6

Homes: 20

The redevelopment of one of Lewisham's most historic buildings is under way. The project's planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## .Adam

Really hope the Lewisham project is high quality, it's a gorgeous building.


----------



## SE9

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion ($1.7bn)

Homes: 877

Floorspace: 218,147m²










Cores continue to rise at the Southbank Place site, photo by Custer.Murphy:


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £15 billion

Stations: 40

Standard Gauge

Route length: 136km

The Crossrail programme is now 75% complete, a milestone marked yesterday by the Mayor of London:

- *The Telegraph:* London Mayor Sadiq Khan becomes Crossrail's first passenger

- *Evening Standard:* Sadiq Khan rides Crossrail as half of the track now completed

- *East London Advertiser:* Mayor of London is first to ride Crossrail to Canary Wharf


----------



## JamieUK

The remaining building in the Southbank Place that is been kept. It's very clean and white looking in the render and matches better with the other buildings. Do they intend to clean it or something?


----------



## Franh099

SE9 said:


> *Vicarage Field* | Barking IG11
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912230
> 
> Official website: http://www.newvicaragefield.co.uk/




It's awesome to see Barking improving. I lived for a while there and now I won't recognise it.


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










1 Bank Street rising, photos by chest:


----------



## Dale

Vicarage Field is brilliant!


----------



## Skabbymuff

> Vicarage Field is brilliant!


i agree, the architecture reminds me of the futuristic spacey buildings commonly featured on 1970's sci-fi book front covers!


----------



## Mr Bricks

^Looks cool, but I though the 60s had taught us not to put pedestrians on elevated walkways..


----------



## SE9

The upper level is a contained space, simply for the cinema, music venue and restaurant offerings. It is only accessible from the ground floor retail level. 

They are not elevated walkways in the 60's context (elevated pedestrian thoroughfares across a site).


----------



## SE9

*Stratosphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373567

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratosphere/


Project facts


Address: Stratosphere, The Broadway, London E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 122m | 55m

Floors: 38 | 15










Stratosphere viewed from Stratford Station:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Multiplex tipped for offices on £750m Galliard Shoreditch scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multiplex is understood to be in line to take a key construction job on the major mixed-use development called the Stage in East London, which is to built above the remains of a Shakespearean theatre.*
> 
> Galliard Homes, part of the developer joint venture behind the £750m development in Shoreditch, is expected to deliver a 37-floor residential tower on the scheme.
> 
> It is also delivering site-wide enabling works. But the Enquirer understands that Multiplex is now likely to take the 250,000 sq ft major office element on the project after a procurement rethink.
> 
> A source told the Enquirer: “Galliard have been delivering the preconstruction work and now the word is Multiplex are set to take the commercial side.”
> 
> Multiplex is presently working on the neighbouring Principal Place project where it has just completed the office element and has now moved on to the second-phase residential tower.
> 
> ...





















http://www.constructionenquirer.com...r-offices-on-750m-galliard-shoreditch-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sellar submits new plan for £775m Paddington Cube*
> 
> *Developer Irvine Sellar has submitted revised plans for his new £775m Paddington Quarter scheme in West London.*
> 
> The 14-storey cube-shaped office building replaces earlier plans for a landmark 72-storey residential tower, nicknamed the ‘Paddington Pole’, which was abandoned after running into fierce opposition.
> 
> Great Western Developments and development partner Sellar Paddington submitted the revised plans yesterday for the former Royal Mail sorting and post office site adjacent to Paddington Station.
> 
> It is now hoped Westminster City Council will approve the proposals in December.
> 
> Designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, the 360,000 sq ft Paddington Cube would sit 12m above 1.35 acres of newly created public realm.
> 
> Irvine Sellar, Chairman of SPL, said: “We are pleased to submit our revised plans for Paddington after months of public consultation. RPBW is a world-class architect and the design provides a commercially viable building that will deliver real change for the area.
> 
> “Paddington serves as an international gateway to London and our scheme provides both an elegant building and much needed new public space that will become a destination in its own right. ”
> 
> The Paddington Quarter development will accommodate more than 4,000 new jobs for Paddington and include 80,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant space over five levels, including a rooftop restaurant.












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/09/14/sellar-submits-new-plan-for-775m-paddington-cube/


----------



## Metroid33slayer

I remember a year or so ago there was a building being proposed that looked literally like a turd, it might even have got planning permission i can't quite remember. Does anyone know the current status of it?


----------



## SE9

Axon Soundscapes: The Sound Of London
Philip Bloom | September 2016


180589829​


----------



## SE9

*Lexicon* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=449694

Official website: http://www.lexiconlondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 261 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Mount Anvil

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 115m

Floors: 35

Cladding at the recently completed Lexicon, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Core now beyond the 22nd level at the Scalpel site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










1 Bank Street rising, photos by chest:


----------



## RegentHouse

Metroid33slayer said:


> I remember a year or so ago there was a building being proposed that looked literally like a turd, it might even have got planning permission i can't quite remember. Does anyone know the current status of it?


20 Fenchurch Street has been finished for a while.

If you actually mean literally, I'm pretty sure it's in Edinburgh.


----------



## Bligh

Lexicon's cladding is great. The building looks incredibly photogenic from the ground.


----------



## Bligh

*British Steel Signs Deal* // City of London

*Website:* https://www.ft.com/content/47a2084c-7b54-11e6-ae24-f193b105145e

*Publisher:* Financial Times

Good news for Tata Steel's newly named replacement 'British Steel'. 



> Two London skyscrapers are to be built using steel from the plant in Scunthorpe that was salvaged from the collapse of Tata Steel this summer.
> 
> 
> William Hare, the structural steel contractor and engineer, has signed a deal with the revived British Steel, the name given to the Tata plant after it was bought by Greybull Capital for £1 in June.














> As a result, Scunthorpe steel will be used in the 36-storey “Scalpel” skyscraper and the 40-storey 100 Bishopsgate office tower, both in the City of London.
> 
> The biggest sections of steel from Scunthorpe are rolled at British Steel’s Teesside Beam Mill. Teesside has a near century-long tradition of providing steel for big structures, stretching back to the construction of the Sydney Harbour Bridge in the 1920s.
> 
> More recent projects that have used steel from Scunthorpe and Teesside include The Shard and “Walkie-Talkie” skyscrapers in London and the city’s Olympic Stadium.
> 
> William Hare, a family-run company based in Manchester, dates from the 1880s. Terms of the partnership, which continues a relationship between the northern steelmakers and William Hare, were not disclosed.
> 
> The deal is a rare bright spot for UK steelmaking, which was plunged into crisis last year after global oversupply and a flood of Chinese exports made steel cheaper than at any other point in the past decade.
> 
> This contributed to the closure of the Redcar steelworks in Teesside with the loss of 3,000 direct and contractor jobs when the works’ Thai owner, SSI UK, collapsed into insolvency.
> 
> The country’s biggest steelmaker, Tata Steel UK, was then put up for sale by its Indian parent in March, throwing thousands of jobs into doubt.
> The use of British-made steel in buildings such as the Scalpel and 100 Bishopsgate was an affirmation of the sector’s economic potential, said British Steel. “They are stunning examples of modern architecture and demonstrate how our range of steel construction products can help shape the buildings of tomorrow,” said Peter Hogg, the company’s commercial director.
> 
> “British Steel has a distinguished history in the construction market and the steel we make appears in iconic buildings and structures across the globe. In fact, the skylines in many major cities have been shaped by our steelworkers in Scunthorpe and Teesside.”
> Prices for steel have risen in recent months and the fall in the value of sterling since the UK’s vote to leave the EU has made British manufactured goods more competitive on price.


Definitely good news for 'British Steel' and the City of London skyscrapers. :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*60-70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: https://threalestate.com/properties-and-developments/70-st-mary-axe


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18










This week at the 60-70 St Mary Axe site, photos by Core Rising:


IMG_9137.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9138.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










At rush hour in the City, photos by Core Rising:


IMG_9143.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9146.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

SE9 said:


> *The Scalpel* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916
> 
> Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3
> 
> Ward: Lime Street
> 
> Developer: W.R. Berkley
> 
> Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox
> 
> Height: 192m
> 
> Floors: 39


I already love how the structure's one side is leaning, all the angles, I'm sure it will reflect the sunlight amazingly.


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bloomberg.com/company/london/


Project facts


Address: 69-75 Cannon Street, London EC4 

Ward: Cordwainer

Developer: Bloomberg

Architect: Foster + Partners

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,101m²










Cladding progress at Bloomberg Place, photos by Core Rising:


IMG_9097.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9099.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9100.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

That second pic looks like a render even though it's the real thing.


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










This week at Manhattan Loft Gardens, photos by potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Crossrail sparks want £20m bonus to finish the job*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Electricians working to fit out Crossrail are demanding more than £20m in bonus payments to finish the £14.8bn job.*
> 
> The Enquirer understands that the 500 strong team of M&E workers wants an extra £10 an hour on top of current wages for the scheduled 70 weeks remaining on the project.
> 
> Crossrail chiefs are also looking to recruit hundreds more electricians but are being hampered by chronic industry skills shortages.
> 
> A source among the rank and file workers said: “There is a 2018 opening deadline date and the lads believe they deserve extra payments to get this finished.
> 
> “We’ve been told that Unite officials have written to Crossrail chiefs and we’ll wait to see what they offer. They also need to attract hundreds more electricians and the only way of doing that is paying the very top.”
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/09/15/crossrail-sparks-want-20m-bonus-to-finish-the-job/


----------



## JamieUK

This video has great shots if you skip forward to the 8:05 mark.
It looks like they are on the tower near the bank of England that's been almost completely red build other than the core.
https://youtu.be/gcOhQ-g8S_o?t=485


----------



## Architecture lover

Is there any news about the Garden Bridge? I really like that project.


----------



## Architecture lover

Bligh said:


> Absolutely!
> An example being one of my friends from California visiting. She'd never been outside of the US. We took the train from Essex to Fenchurch Street and she immediately recognized Canary Wharf from shows like Dr.Who and Sherlock, she loved the terraced houses in East London and then she saw the City of London skyscrapers that she ADORES. Her favourite is The Gherkin. When we walked outside of the station everything that we take for granted she went crazy for! In one scene she drooled over the City of London Roman walls, took 1,000 pictures of the Shard, pointed out and took selfies of Black Cabs and Red Double Decker Buses, and nearly crying over the Tower of London... and that was in that little tiny space of London. It's a wonderful City.


I agree, I even have a cup with London's famous landmarks (Elizabeth Tower, Red Double Decker Bus, Red telephone box, Tower Bridge), it's my favorite cup and I live in the south of Europe.
The contemporary skyscrapers look very inovative and so fresh.


----------



## SE9

Architecture lover said:


> I'm so glad the project is proceeding ahead, I wonder when will we see the first construction activities, when they first announced the idea, I was like: just another very nice concept that could hardly reach the stage of construction.
> I'd really like if they use willows and birch trees, they could also use some evergreens so the bridge could look nice during winter.
> The idea to have an object with so much greenery deserves a lot of respect and admiration (in my opinion).


It's future isn't certain at present, but preliminary works are under way.


----------



## SE9

> *“Stingray-shaped” timber roof for London Crossrail station*
> 
> Austrian firm Wiehag is now assembling an engineered timber roof for one of the new stations servicing London’s Crossrail.
> 
> The Abbey Wood station, the eastern terminus for a section of the new railway, has been designed by architect Fereday + Pollard to resemble a stingray, and will be topped by a 1,600-sq-m glulam roof.
> 
> In addition to the glulam timbers, which are pre-fabricated using computer-numerically-controlled (CNC) technology, assembly of the roof support structure requires 30 tons of steel.


Continued: http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/stingray-shaped-timber-ro7of-lond7on-crossr7ail/


----------



## SE9

*Riverwalk* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1679244

Official website: http://www.riverwalk.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 157-161 Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Ronson Capital Partners

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 17

Homes: 113

Riverwalk is now complete:

- *CoStar:* Ronson Capital Partners completes Riverwalk residential scheme

- *Wallpaper:* Life on the waterfront: Stanton Williams unveils Riverwalk in Pimlico

- *City AM:* New homes on sale in Stanton William's Riverwalk, the curviest towers on the River Thames


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Merano Residences* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664926

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/st-james/developments/merano-residences

Project facts


Address: 30 Albert Embankment, London SE1


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour and Partners


Floors: 28


Homes: 48










Update by DarJoLe:


Merano Residences, Vauxhall London, September 2016


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Downing


Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios


Floors: 32


Student rooms: 553










Update also by DarJoLe:


Vauxhall gyratory, London, September 2016


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Impressive view. It already looks great from that angle.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/

Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars as seen from Waterloo Station by Mr Cladding.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553










Belated photo update for The Altas , photo by Mr Cladding.


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Cladding said:


> One Blackfriars as seen from Waterloo Station by Mr Cladding.


:applause:


----------



## SE9

The Optic Cloak
Greenwich Peninsula | September 2016


183835276​


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










4th tower crane up at the Harbour Central site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Core rising at 1 Bank Street, photos by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

I am not so keen on that The Atlas Vauxhall building to put it nicely.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> The Optic Cloak
> Greenwich Peninsula | September 2016
> 
> 
> 183835276​


Thanks for posting.

Especially interesting to me because this is the same cladding material as will be used on the new White Hart Lane. Loving the way that the appearance changes with the light.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*London Dock* | Wapping E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538312

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/wapping/london-dock


Project facts


Address: 1 Virginia Street, London E1


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Berkeley Group


Homes: 1,800


Commercial space: 20,000m²


Site area: 15 acres










Progress photos by aw85:


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice one.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Vista* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723971

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/battersea/vista-chelsea-bridge


Project facts


Address: Vista, Chelsea Bridge, Queenstown Road, London SW8


London borough: Wandsworth


Developer: Berkeley Group


Architect: Scott Brownrigg


Homes: 457


Commercial space: 1,257m²










Progress at the Vista site, photos by DarJoLe:


Vista Nine Elms, Battersea London, September 2016


Vista Nine Elms, Battersea London, September 2016


----------



## PortoNuts

That looks much more massive than in the renders, almost overbearing but I like it.


----------



## filipu94

Any updates on the huge Earl's Court development? Haven't seen any posts for quite a while..


----------



## Mr Cladding

filipu94 said:


> Any updates on the huge Earl's Court development? Haven't seen any posts for quite a while..


Since you asked , I will bring foward these an update.

Although i am covering most of West London and I can realistically olny do updates for Earl's Court once every quarter.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Earls Court Regeneration* | Earls Court SW5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1323805

Official website: http://www.myearlscourt.com/

Project facts


Borough: Hammersmith and Fulham , Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Capital and Counties Properties

Masterplan architect: Terry Farrell and Partners

Cost: £8 billion ($12.bn)

Homes: 7,500

Floorspace: 938,000m²










Demoltion & Construction update by Mr Cladding.


----------



## PortoNuts

Impossibly huge site.


----------



## JamieUK

Earls Court is gonna look lovely.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10


London borough: Greenwich


Developer: Knight Dragon Development


Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill


Homes: 990


Retail space: 2,100m²










progress photos by aw85:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: Oakmayne


Architect: Allies and Morrison


Height: 134m


Floors: 41










progress photo by arthurstudent:


Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr


----------



## heymikey1981

Plans to refurbish Hilton Park Lane hotel has been approved by Westminster Council.










Article: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/hopkins-park-lane-plans-approved/5083748.article


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10


Developer: Hutchison Whampoa


Architect: Terry Farrell and Partners


Height: 122m | 85m


Floors: 37 | 25


Homes: 706










Progress at Chelsea Waterfront, the Lots Road Power Station redevelopment project. Photos by potto:


----------



## chrissus83

A couple of shots of Manhattan Loft Gardens from last week.

upload a picture

image post


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That cantilever is jarring.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *J S Wright lands £4m building services package*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J S Wright has bagged a contract worth more than £4m to fit out a major new affordable homes scheme in West London.*
> 
> The building services specialist will equip 195 houses and apartments at the former Reynard Mills Trading Estate in Windmill Road, Brentford for developer Hill.
> 
> J S Wright has been chosen by Hill as lead coordinator for the mechanical and plumbing services for the scheme, which is being built on the site of an industrial yard that used to hold the BBC’s archives.
> 
> It will provide underfloor heating, low pressure hot water heating and heat recovery ventilation for all 123 affordable apartments managed by Notting Hill Housing.
> 
> J S Wright will start work on site in December on each of the five-storey apartment blocks.
> 
> Marcus Aniol, Managing Director of J S Wright, said: “We are looking forward to our key role in bringing many more new homes to another part of London for a major developer with whom we have built a highly successful working relationship.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/09/26/j-s-wright-lands-5m-building-services-package-2/


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*10 Fenchurch Avenue* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590728

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 10 Fenchurch Avenue, London EC3


Developer: CORE


Architect: Eric Parry Architects


Floors: 14


Floorspace: 63,000 m²










Cores rising. Photo by djm160190:


23.09 by David Murray, on Flickr


23.09 by David Murray, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

It'll be interesting to see how that one turns out.


----------



## erbse

It seems too fat und unproportioned imho. A midrise occupying an entire block like that should give some calmness to the area, esp. the messed up City. But instead, it's messing it up even more it seems. But let's wait and see.


----------



## hugh

For a big fat groundscraper it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## hotwheels123

London's Centre Point Undergoes Major Transformation



> Commissioned by Harry Hyams and designed by Richard Seifert, the 34-storey Centre Point became a wayfinding tool and beacon on the London skyline in 1966. The modernist design was praised and subsequently protected by English Heritage, cementing its landmark status and architectural importance. An ambitious revival project initiated by Almacantar began in 2015, which calls for a complete conversion of the building's office space into 82 contemporary residences.


Rogers Stirk Harbour-Designed Tower Rising in London



> The site of the disused London Park Hotel is being given new purpose as property developer Mace advances on their 45-storey Newington Butts Tower. Construction is pushing the Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners-designed tower towards becoming one of the tallest residential blocks in the city, and in the process, forming a key component in the wider regeneration of the Elephant and Castle area.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for next King’s Cross offices phase*
> 
> *Plans for the last remaining two office buildings within Zone T on the King’s Cross regeneration scheme have been granted planning.*
> 
> Both mixed-use buildings are designed by Bennetts Associates and will combine office space with ground floor shops, fronting onto a new street called Canal Reach.
> 
> Buildings T2 and T3 on the northern section of the site will be named 11 and 21 Canal Reach and will rise to 12 and 10 storeys and bring an extra 500,000 sq ft of commercial space to the T Zone.
> 
> Developer Argent will reveal the construction timetable shortly with completion slated for early 2019.
> 
> The buildings’ façades forming a continuous crescent will reflect the site’s railway and industrial past, with a light bronze metallic finish.
> 
> The buildings will boast large roof terraces, giving visitors and office workers the chance to take in views of the nearby Gasholder Park and Regent’s Canal.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/09/27/green-light-for-next-kings-cross-offices-phase/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

erbse said:


> It seems too fat und unproportioned imho. A midrise occupying an entire block like that should give some calmness to the area, esp. the messed up City. But instead, it's messing it up even more it seems. But let's wait and see.


At least they put shops at street level instead of a solid wall like most offices.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *AFC Wimbledon cleared to build new £16m stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFC Wimbledon are set to return to their traditional south west London home after communities secretary Sajid Javid decided not to call in the club’s planning application.*
> 
> The Dons plan to build an 11,000-seat stadium on the site of Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium were nodded through by Merton Council nearly a year ago.
> 
> But the club’s plans stalled in March when Boris Johnson, then Mayor of London, decided to review Merton council’s decision to grant approval to the scheme, following objections from neighbouring Wandsworth.
> 
> Since then new Mayor Sadiq Khan handed the powers to progress the application back to Merton Council but Wandsworth Council urged the communities secretary to intervene and halt the development.
> 
> Chief executive Erik Samuelson said: “At long last, we can start planning with confidence to give AFC Wimbledon a secure future at the heart of the community the club represents, as well as building many much-needed homes and providing a major boost to the economy of the area.
> 
> “After so many years in exile, the Dons are coming home!”
> 
> The club has partnered up with Galliard Homes to deliver 600 homes at the Plough Lane site, literally yards from the former football ground. This will help to fund the £16m cost of building the stadium.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/09/28/afc-wimbledon-cleared-to-build-new-16m-stadium/


----------



## Bligh

erbse said:


> It seems too fat und unproportioned imho. A midrise occupying an entire block like that should give some calmness to the area, esp. the messed up City. But instead, it's messing it up even more it seems. But let's wait and see.


Yeah, it's okay but definitely not my favourite. A more simple design would have gone a long way.


----------



## Architecture lover

erbse said:


> esp. the messed up City.


icard: 



erbse said:


> But let's wait and see.


You've said it yourself, wait and see. The cladding might be of great quality.


----------



## Bligh

*Apple move London HQ to Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8 

*Website:* http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...ttersea-power-station-move-date-a7335221.html

*Publisher:* The Independent

Global giant Apple are going to their current London HQ to the newly developed and iconic Battersea Power Station. In total Apple will account for 40% of the development’s total office space. 












> Apple is to establish a new London headquarters at Battersea Power Station, one of the city's most recognisable landmarks.
> 
> The tech giant will occupy about 500,000 square feet of space across six floors of the central Boiler House from 2021, moving 1,400 employees there from eight offices around the capital.
> 
> It will account for 40 per cent of the development’s total office space.
> 
> Apple currently has 2,530 staff in total in London, including about 1,100 working in its stores.
> 
> Sadiq Khan, Mayor of London, said the deal is a “sign that London is open to the biggest brands in the world and the leading city for trade and investment".
> 
> 
> The move follows a multi-billion pound restoration of the former power station, which has stood unoccupied for decades on the banks of the River Thames.
> 
> In a statement to the _London Evening Stantard_, Apple said it was looking forward to the opening of its “new campus”.
> 
> “This is a great opportunity to have our entire team working and collaborating in one location while supporting the renovation of a neighbourhood rich with history,” a spokesperson for the company said.
> 
> Battersea Power Station is owned by Malaysian shareholders Sime Darby, SP Setia and The Employees Provident Fund (EPF).
> 
> Apple’s main European headquarter will remain in Ireland, where it employs 4,000 people.


Great news for the Nine Elms area in general. It'll definitely give confidence in the projects going on there. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Great news :cheers2: Nine Elms will be such a hotspot.


----------



## SE9

*Highgate House* | Highgate N6

London forum thread: N/A

Architect's page: http://www.carmodygroarke.com/Highgate_House/


Project facts


Address: 63 Lanchester Road, London N6

London borough: Haringey

Developer: Stratis

Architect: Carmody Groarke

Floors: 2

An interesting addition to Highgate, north London:

- *Archaic Mag:* Highgate House // Carmody Groarke

- *Dezeen:* Trio of brick volumes form Highgate House by Carmody Groarke

- *Architectural Review:* At Highgate House, Carmody Groarke have made brick an animate organism, giving expressive life to geometry and space


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










Core rising at 1 Bank Street, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The Scalpel's core viewed from its east, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.6bn)

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Construction progress at plot N08 of East Village, photo by elephant1:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Newfoundland starting its ascent, photo by koolduct:


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ That building has some serious engineering, related especially to the foundations.

Edit: Such a striking gleam from the Leadenhall building in the previous posts. Highgate House has such clean lines, beautiful architecture.


----------



## SE9

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Piling ongoing at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: Oakmayne


Architect: Allies and Morrison


Height: 134m


Floors: 41










progress photos by yours truly


Two Fifty One u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Two Fifty One u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Two Fifty One u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Project facts


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Downing


Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios


Floors: 32


Student rooms: 553










core rising


Atlas u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Atlas u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Project facts


Address: 62 Wandsworth Road, London SW8


London borough: Wandsworth


Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London


Architect: Rolfe Judd


Height: 120m | 90m | 63m


Homes: 737










*Embassy Gardens* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738434

Official website: http://www.embassygardens.com/


Project facts


Address: Embassy Gardens, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8


London borough: Wandsworth


Developer: Ballymore Group


Architects: Farrells, FCB Studios, AHMM and FLACQ


Homes: 1,982










Nine Elms Point (left) and Embassy Gardens (right) rising:


Nine Elms u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Amrafel

Couple of shots I made last week from 33 Central in the City of London, which is now topped out. 

IMG_4585 by Bratislava YIMBY, on Flickr

IMG_4623.CR2 by Bratislava YIMBY, on Flickr

IMG_4628.CR2 by Bratislava YIMBY, on Flickr

IMG_4635 by Bratislava YIMBY, on Flickr

HQ Render:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










22 Bishopsgate construction update by yours truly.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Skanska to start next £70m phase of Helical Bar Old Street site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demolition work is nearing completion on Phase Two of the scheme which will sit alongside the completed Warehouse and Studio developments.*
> 
> *Phase Two is known as The Tower and will provide 170,000 sq ft of office space and 7,300 sq ft of retail/restaurant space.*
> 
> Helical Bar has set aside around £70m to build The Tower and it is due for completion in the second quarter of 2018.
> 
> John Sisk was originally lined up for The Tower scheme at the back end of last year when work was due to start before Christmas.
> 
> The existing office building at 207 Old Street has been stripped back to its original frame and will be extended outwards and upwards and reclad.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ext-70m-phase-of-helical-bar-old-street-site/


----------



## dougdoug

Hello my Londoner Friends
St Pancras station




Is someone know what is it there?


----------



## dougdoug

next Covent garden


Next Buckingham Palace


----------



## dougdoug

Next Victoria Station


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for three East London river crossings*
> 
> *London Mayor Sadiq Khan has given the go-ahead to three new Thames river crossings in East London and started consultations on two other projects.*
> 
> *The crossings, which will be completed within the next five to 10 years, include a new road tunnel at Silvertown, a Docklands Light Railway crossing at Gallions Reach and a tilting pedestrian and cycle bridge linking Rotherhithe and Canary Wharf.*
> 
> Khan is also considering two more crossings, one for London Overground running from Barking Riverside to Abbey Wood, and a new ferry between North Greenwich and the Isle of Dogs.
> 
> TfL will look to source the majority of funding for the trio of crossings through third-party developer contributions and Community Infrastructure Levies.
> 
> The most controversial plan for a £1bn Silvertown Tunnel has been ‘greened’ with pledges to design it for buses able to carry bicycles and strict environmental curbs on construction.
> 
> These will include transporting 55% of construction material by river. All trucks on the project will be Euro 6 standard and comply with the Mayor’s new Direct Vision Standard.
> 
> A planned £100m pedestrian and cycle bridge linking Rotherhithe to Canary Wharf will be the world’s largest span for an opening bascule bridge.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Mayor has instructed TfL to take forward a new extension of the Docklands Light Railway from Gallions Reach towards Thamesmead. This will help to support the development of around 17,000 new homes across Newham and the Royal Borough of Greenwich.
> 
> Khan, said: “With new homes and economic growth across East London, it becomes even more important that we deliver new greener transport links that allow Londoners to cross the river quickly and more easily.
> 
> ...






























http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/04/green-light-for-three-east-london-river-crossings/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heathrow expansion would not break European pollution law*
> 
> *London's Heathrow airport could build a third runway without breaking European pollution laws, according to research published ahead of a British government decision on airport expansion, the BBC reported on Thursday.*
> 
> Research from the University of Cambridge showed that potentially increased levels of poisonous nitrogen oxide from the runway would be offset by decreased pollution from traffic nearby, the BBC said.
> 
> The research, with no formal links to the airport or the government, used small sensors dotted around the airport to pick up the changes in air quality more comprehensively, researchers said.
> 
> Heathrow, Europe's busiest airport, is battling Gatwick for government approval to build an extra runway. Britain has spent two decades deciding where to build an extra runway.
> 
> Heathrow has said it will comply with an extended ban on night flights and meet European air quality rules if the project gets the green light.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-britain-airports-heathrow-idUKKCN1260FJ


----------



## SE9

*42 Barrett's Grove* | Stoke Newington N16

London forum thread: N/A

Architect's page: http://amintaha.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 42 Barrett's Grove, London N16

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Cobstar Developments

Architect: Groupwork + Amin Taha

Floors: 5

An cross-laminated timber addition to Stoke Newington, north London:

- *Arch Daily:* Barretts Grove / Groupwork

- *Architects Journal:* What Amin Taha specified on Barrett's Grove

- *Dezeen:* Slender apartment block by Amin Taha Architects features a timber structure and wicker balconies


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion ($1.4bn)

Homes: 4,763










Aerials of construction progress so far at the Kidbrooke Village site:


----------



## Bligh

*1 Undershaft Scaled Back* | City of London EC2

*Website:* http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/trellis-tower-scaled-back-because-it-is-too-tall-a3361511.html

*Publisher:* The Evening Standard

One of the Square Mile's proposed towers has been scaled back by a massive 4.7 metres. I guess there's no chance of a spire being added [burst bubble]. 












> Developers behind plans for the City’s tallest tower have had to trim their ambitions after being warned that the so-called “Trellis” skyscraper could endanger planes landing at City airport.
> 
> The height of the office building, formally known as 1 Undershaft, has been cut by 4.7 metres under resubmitted proposals from Singaporean property company Aroland.
> 
> It will now stand 304.9m tall, just below the height at which buildings are considered to be a danger to planes on the approach route to the airport.
> The tower will still be the highest in the Square Mile although it will be less of a rival to the Shard at London Bridge, which is 310m tall.
> 
> The City of London Corporation will consider the revised plans later in the autumn, with a decision due before Christmas.
> 
> The Trellis, designed by architect Eric Parry, will be built on the site of the Aviva Tower, which was bought by Aroland’s backers — palm-oil billionaires Kuok Khoon Hong and Martua Sitorus — five years ago.
> 
> Aroland is in talks with the Museum of London over creating the capital’s highest free public viewing gallery and exhibition space and classrooms on the 71st and 72nd floors of the skyscraper.
> 
> The firm said it “looked forward to a planning decision from the City of London in due course”.


----------



## Bligh

*Antony Gormley on London's Skyline *| City of London EC2

*Website:* http://www.dezeen.com/2016/10/05/interview-antony-gormley-london-skyscrapers-profit-loss-skyline/

*Publisher:* Dezeen

Gormley was part of the committee responsible for awarding one of the first of this skyscraper crop – the Foster + Partners-designed 30 St Mary's Axe, more commonly known as The Gherkin – the Stirling Prize in 2004. His opinion on the current skyline will definitely stir some debate. Here's a snippet from the article:



> London's latest crop of skyscrapers don't give enough back to the city according to British sculptor Antony Gormley, who claims the British capital is growing at the expense of its citizens (+ interview).
> 
> The London-based artist told Dezeen that new developments in his home city are too often modelled on "maximum return on minimum investment", resulting in a lack of adequate public space for local residents.
> 
> "A lot of what is being built gets its character from really base economic factors," said Gormley, speaking at the opening of his new White Cube exhibition, Fit.
> 
> "There isn't enough engagement with the responsibility to make really rich and supported environments, not just for the people that occupy the buildings, but for the people that walk by."
> 
> The artist said that one of the biggest problems is the way many high-rise buildings are designed in isolation, rather than as part of collectives.
> 
> One of the main offenders, according to Gormley, is the Rogers Stirk Harbour-designed Leadenhall Building, which he said is "not a bad building, but it ruins the clarity" of the Square Mile – London's financial centre.
> 
> He also has low expectations for PLP Architecture's 22 Bishopsgate and 1 Undershaft by Eric Parry, both also proposed in the area.
> 
> "Maybe the Square Mile has its own law and identity that has to look like a profit-and-loss account skyline," said Gormley.
> 
> "But I'm very aware of the shadow that will be cast by that collective of buildings," he continued. "It will have a very profound effect on what it feels like to be on the street."
> 
> Gormley was part of the committee responsible for awarding one of the first of this skyscraper crop – the Foster + Partners-designed 30 St Mary's Axe, more commonly known as The Gherkin – the Stirling Prize in 2004.
> But he said that the "exemplary" amount of public space created in exchange for that building has not been matched by the subsequent developments that now dwarf it.
> 
> The placement of these towers needs to be more carefully curated, Gormley said, and designed to also integrate cultural space and affordable housing.
> 
> "Someone has to think about what these things do together and hopefully have some responsible input into how that works, both aesthetically but also socially," he stated.
> 
> "No doubt there is the need for the Square Mile to have ever more office space, but there has to be a gain in terms of public space and public good."
> 
> Gormley is behind large-scale public sculptures including the Angel of the North. Works on show as part of his latest exhibition, Fit, include Sleeping Field – a collection of 500 iron figures organised to look like a landscape of buildings.
> 
> The artist works out of a studio in Kings Cross – another area of London undergoing major redevelopment.
> 
> He said that the area's gentrification was pushing out the creative industries that made it popular in the first place, and added that they would suffer further following Britain's impending exit from the European Union.
> 
> "Culturally it's a bloody disaster," he said. "It makes me angry and sad in equal measures."
> 
> "Everything that is happening globally means that we need to be part of wider communities, not small ones."


----------



## upthecreek

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*

..


----------



## potto

Sensors bought from Volkswagen per chance?


----------



## LDN N7

Gutted that 1 Undershaft just had its height cut.

Pissing London City Airport strikes again!


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> Gutted that 1 Undershaft just had its height cut.
> 
> Pissing London City Airport strikes again!


I know.. it's so frustrating. hno:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *42 Barrett's Grove* | Stoke Newington N16


Refreshing. :cheers:


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Dollar Bay | Isle of Dogs | 109m | 32 fl | T/O*

Taken by me:


----------



## moionet

fantastic angle!


----------



## PortoNuts

What a picture! No words.


----------



## ninni_figur

You sure that's not a render!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Mansell Street Estate* | City of London E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955788

Planning application: http://www.planning2.cityoflondon.g...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=ODUCRBFHMQY00


Project facts


Address: Mansell Street London E1 8AB


London borough: City of London


Developer: Guinness Partnership


Architect: Acme Architects


Floors: up to 13


Homes: 506

Plans have been submitted for a rather spectacular and varied collection of apartments replacing the Mansell Street Estate:


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow that's weird and cool at the same time.


----------



## yubnub

i like the general mixture of buildings there with contrasting shapes and naterials.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London, E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Citystyle Homes and Mount Anvil


Architect: Ian Simpson Architects


Height: 109m


Floors: 32










Dollar Bay progress, photos by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

Dollar Bay may not be as tall as the ones behind it but it's certainly just as nice looking.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Horden Cherry Lee


Height: 220m


Floors: 60










chest once again with this photo of Newfoundland's complex ground/foundation-level works:


----------



## ex-E14

Can't remember seeing this graphic before (although it's not new). Each dot represents a residential tower over 20 storeys, and the larger the dot the taller the tower. It comes from here: http://www.estatesgazette.com/blogs.../480-towers-submitted-since-boris-came-power/


----------



## Mr Cladding

They say 480 but let's be frank its probably more like 520.


----------



## PortoNuts

CW is the major hotspot right now.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Stratford Central*

by Retro Specs.

Stratford Central by inckamail, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Apple's new London headquarters is part of a $17 billion megadevelopment — take a look inside*
> 
> ..











































































http://www.businessinsider.com/appl...rocess-was-a-lot-like-designing-a-mini-city-8


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Lower Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/lower-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plots M0101 to M0104 and M0114 to M0121, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10


London borough: Greenwich


Developer: Knight Dragon


Architect: Various











Progress photo by dubaigunner:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Vinci Construction wins £60m London Mandarin Oriental Hotel revamp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vinci Construction has signed a £60m contract to renovate the Mandarin Oriental Hyde Park hotel in London.*
> 
> Following a one-year pre-construction services agreement, Vinci Construction, working for the first time under the Plendi brand, will renovate all rooms and public areas in the hotel.
> 
> The 120,000 sq ft refurbishment will be carried out in two nine-month phases. The first phase will cover all rooms in the Knightsbridge wing and the second phase rooms overlooking Hyde Park.
> 
> Two large penthouse suites will be built as an extension on the 9th floor roof as the hotel remains open.
> 
> Vinci Construction has bought together a team of firms specialising in renovating luxury residential and hotels under the new Plendi brand.
> 
> Portuguese firm Bec and French specialist Bourneuf will deliver outdoor woodworking, the French and Italian grouping Ildei Sfim will supply and fit marble for interiors while Italy’s Interna will be responsible for finishings and French specialist Gohard will carry out gilding.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ns-60m-london-mandarin-oriental-hotel-revamp/


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ Great news! I'm sure the renovation will be genuine.
Edit: The Battersea Power Station is such an architectural marvel.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Residence* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1856285

Official website: http://www.bellway.co.uk/new-homes/thames-gateway/the-residence


Project facts


Developer : Bellway Homes


London borough: Wandsworth


Floors : 18 , 14 , 9 












Progress photos by Master_Builder:


IMG_2820 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_2818 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*10 Fenchurch Avenue* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590728

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 10 Fenchurch Avenue, London EC3


Developer: CORE


Architect: Eric Parry Architects


Floors: 14


Floorspace: 63,000 m²










The cores of this development in the foreground, with the Scalpel core behind, photo by djm160190:


Fenchurch and scalpel by David Murray, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20


London borough: Newham


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation


Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill


Height: 143m


Floors: 42










elephant1 with this photo from Stratford, with Manhattan Loft Gardens dominating, but Stratford Central and Stratosphere towers also visible on the horizon, and East Village plot N08 under construction in the foreground:


East Village, Stratford by David H, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

stevekeiretsu said:


> *10 Fenchurch Avenue* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590728
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 10 Fenchurch Avenue, London EC3
> 
> 
> Developer: CORE
> 
> 
> Architect: Eric Parry Architects
> 
> 
> Floors: 14
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 63,000 m²


I wonder if the building is going to have different shades of glass on the upper part, or that's just the sunshine reflecting from the building, anyhow, I can spot some greenery on the terrace so I guess this qualifies as landscape architecture, which is always good to see.
Edit: I like the brickwork of The Residence at Nine Elms SW8.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3


Ward: Lime Street


Developer: W.R. Berkley


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 192m


Floors: 39










Union Man snapped the first piece of cladding being installed at the Scalpel:


DSCN0854 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN0855 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

It's so exciting to see the first piece of cladding installed on the Scalpel. My first impression is that it looks darker than I expected, but I'm sure it will look amazing. It appears to have great quality and that's what's most important, to me.


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks like the cladding will be phenomenal. :cheers2:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Architecture lover said:


> My first impression is that it looks darker than I expected,


that was my first impression too, but on close inspection I think there's some sort of protective sheet or covering behind the glass making it look darker than it is.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2


London borough: Hackney


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific


Architect: Foster + Partners


Height: 161m | 67m


Floors: 51 | 17










Construction progress this week at Principal Place, photo by keith talent:


2016-10-14 14 41 23 by Graeme Routledge, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Airports expansion decision to be made next week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The government will next week announce its decision on whether to favour expanding either Heathrow or Gatwick airport, after decades of delays.*
> 
> Unusually, the decision will not be taken by the full cabinet but by a sub-committee, chaired by Theresa May.
> 
> MPs will not get to vote on the decision for at least another year. Some ministers will be allowed to speak out against it for a limited period in a move being seen as evidence a third runway at Heathrow will be backed.
> 
> Expanding Heathrow is strongly opposed by Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson, and Education Secretary Justine Greening. Allowing ministers to speak out could avert the possibility of resignations from cabinet.
> 
> In a letter, Prime Minister Theresa May has told cabinet colleagues that once a decision has been taken by the airports sub-committee on the preferred scheme it will then be subject to a "full and fair public consultation" before a final decision is put before the Commons in the winter of 2017-18.
> 
> Number 10 would not comment as to whether MPs would be able to vote freely on the matter.
> 
> A Heathrow spokesperson said it was "the expected and appropriate political process" - a view echoed also by Gatwick.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37692903


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3


Ward: Lime Street


Developer: W.R. Berkley


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 192m


Floors: 39










chest with these great progress photos of this thread's favourite u/c London tower:


----------



## Architecture lover

Hooray! The glass is of excellent quality, it's glossy. :cheer:


----------



## SE9

*Newport Street Gallery* | Kennington SE11

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.newportstreetgallery.com/


Project facts


Address: Newport Street Gallery, Newport Street, London SE11

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Damien Hirst

Architect: Caruso St John

Floorspace: 3,437m²

The Newport Street Gallery has won the RIBA Sterling Prize, the most prestigious architectural award in the UK:

- *Dezeen:* Caruso St John wins Stirling Prize 2016 for Hirst’s Newport Street Gallery

- *The Telegraph:* Damien Hirst's Newport Street Gallery wins 2016 RIBA Stirling Prize

- *The Independent:* Damien Hirst's Newport Street Gallery wins building of the year award


----------



## Architecture lover

Beautiful building and the interior is so pleasantly unobtrusive.


----------



## SE9

*Alphabeta* | Islington EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 14-18 Finsbury Square, London EC2

London borough: Islington

Developer: Resolution Property

Architect: Studio RHE

Floors: 9

The recently completed Alphabeta scheme, a comprehensive redevelopment of Triton Court at Finsbury Square:


----------



## onerob

That's a great view of the City's towers from Alphabeta's roof.


----------



## hugh

Stunning reworking of the building.


----------



## PortoNuts

Alphabeta :drool:


----------



## Quicksilver

*Hoxton Press * | Hoxton, Hackney

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://anthology.london/blog/news/...development-set-to-offer-new-homes-in-hackney


Project facts


Costs: £70 Mln

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Anthology

Contractor: Wates

Floors: 20 and 16










Construction has started:










View towards Central London from the development:









https://anthology.london/blog/news/post/anthology-hoxton-press-october-newsletter


----------



## hseugut

Bravo Londres, projets de grande qualité, sobres et classes. Un peu comme votre devise , 'Dieu et mon droit'


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Newfoundland starting its ascent, photos by chest:


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Newfoundland is truly amazing. Guys, do you have any news about 1 undershaft?


----------



## LDN N7

It got a height decrease and needs re-approval I think


----------



## hugh

hseugut said:


> Bravo Londres, projets de grande qualité, sobres et classes. Un peu comme votre devise , 'Dieu et mon droit'


Dios mio!


----------



## JimB

Quicksilver said:


> *Hoxton Press * | Hoxton, Hackney



Sorry but.............urghh! Especially the taller of the two. How can an architect come up with such a poor, dated design in 2016?


----------



## PortoNuts

Can barely wait for Newfoundland to start having an impact, :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Prater nets £8m roofing deal at Wimbledon No. 1 Court*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specialist envelope contractor Prater has won an £8m roofing and cladding deal at the redevelopment of No.1 Court at the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club in London – home of the Wimbledon Championships.*
> 
> *Main contractor Sir Robert McAlpine appointed Prater for the £70m project which will increase the court’s capacity from 11,500 to 12,400.*
> 
> Prater will start on site in January installing roofing and cladding for the venue’s new bowl structure.
> 
> The completion of Prater’s works will facilitate the later installation of a retractable roof to cover the court during adverse weather.
> 
> Kevin Smith, Sales Director at Prater said: “We are delighted to continue our excellent working relationship with Sir Robert McAlpine, having worked closely on previous projects at the Emirates Stadium and the Olympic Stadium.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/21/prater-nets-8m-roofing-deal-at-wimbledon-no-1-court/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *GRAHAM lands £150m Barnet major works deal*
> 
> *The London Borough of Barnet has appointed GRAHAM Construction as its partner for £150m of major works over the next five years.*
> 
> The deal has an option to extend to seven years and will include the enhancement of education, community, leisure and operational assets across the borough.
> 
> GRAHAM will now deliver both improvements and new build works as part of the council’s Capital Projects pipeline.
> 
> *The first jobs will be two already approved leisure centre schemes and school developments.*
> 
> Councillor Richard Cornelius, Leader of Barnet Council, said: “Barnet has a good track record of building major projects on time and on budget and this new partnership with Graham provides us further opportunity to deliver key buildings which will serve our residents for many years to come.”
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/21/graham-lands-150m-barnet-major-works-deal/


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Wood Wharf construction update by myself


----------



## stevekeiretsu

http://www.globalrailnews.com/2016/10/21/tunnelling-works-start-on-londons-northern-line-extension/



> *Tunnelling works start on London’s Northern line extension*
> 
> Two permanent shafts have been dug close to Kennington Underground station from which the tunnelling programme has set off.
> 
> Although TBMs will be used to construct much of the extension, tracked excavators supplied by Schaeff are being used initially to excavate the tunnels around the Kennington loop, where the new line meets the existing railway.
> 
> Built by NFM Technologies, the TBMs are currently being transported to London and are expected to be in the ground early next year.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Great news. Expanding infrastructure in cities like London is always a good thing.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Tech sector drives demand for London's offices post-referendum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The tech sector is driving a return to health for the commercial property sector in central London.*
> 
> According to Knight Frank, there was demand for 9.5m square feet (sq ft) of office space in central London between June and September. This is ahead of the long-term quarterly average of 7.5m sq ft.
> 
> *This demand is largely coming from the tech sector, Knight Frank said, with Spotify, Expedia and Deliveroo all looking for offices.*
> 
> In the third quarter, Apple's pre-let of space in the Battersea Power Station boosted the commercial property sector. The tech giant will be moving to its new office space in 2021, relocating 1,400 employees.
> 
> James Roberts, chief economist at Knight Frank, said: "Over the past five years London has been reweighting its economy away from finance and towards technology and innovation, which will pay dividends as we move towards Brexit.
> 
> "Given the big tech names currently looking for office space in London, and the huge deal last month from Apple, it is apparent that Brexit has had little more than a road-bump effect on the capital's burgeoning technology sector."
> 
> ...


http://www.cityam.com/251702/tech-sector-drives-demand-londons-office-sector-post


----------



## Mr Cladding

Forthcoming White City skyline


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Amazing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Goldman Sachs HQ*

by geogregor.


PA230078 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230080 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


PA230092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20161023_144632515_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


IMG_20161023_145231046_HDR by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Bank Street*

by chest.


----------



## Architecture lover

The amount of construction in this city is amazing. There isn't an emoji with red wine, so here, cheers with beer. :cheers1:
(I'm not a huge fan of beer, maybe because I live on the south of Europe).


----------



## PortoNuts

*One Blackfriars*

by Union Man.

Level 36 coming up


DSCN0872 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

Alongside The Scalpel, that's my favorite tower in London rising right now. The first one has edges and angles, and the other one looks smooth and sleek, they both look reflective and glossy.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Scalpel*

More cladding. 

by E1view.


----------



## Architecture lover

Just as I was speaking about the tower. :colgate: As the cladding progresses, I realize I can barely spot frames between each glass panel, and that's a very good thing, because it will help the surfaces of the different angles to look very reflective and as one single piece of cladding. If you can get my point.


----------



## PortoNuts

Second that. I also like when you can't tell the glass panels apart individually.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Newfoundland*

by chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> ^^Amazing.


Pity there is no Paddington Pole , it would really look quite something.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Britain gives green light for new $22 billion runway at Heathrow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Britain on Tuesday gave Heathrow Airport the green light to build a new $22 billion (18 billion pounds) runway, ending 25 years of indecision with the most ambitious option available to boost global trade links following the vote to leave the EU.*
> 
> Heathrow, Europe's busiest airport, had been battling with its smaller rival Gatwick for the right to expand, after successive governments failed to make a decision on a new runway due to environmental and political protests.
> 
> "This is a really big decision for this country but it's also the clearest sign post the referendum that this country is very clearly open for business," Transport Minister Chris Grayling told reporters on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-airports-idUKKCN12P18R?il=0



> *London Heathrow Gets Green Light for Growth as Gatwick Loses Out*
> 
> *Prime Minister Theresa May’s government gave the green light to a 16 billion-pound ($20 billion) expansion of London’s crowded Heathrow airport, ending years of prevarication over what has become one of the most contentious issues in British politics.*
> 
> The announcement Tuesday endorsed the conclusions of a state-sponsored commission that said last year Heathrow and not its rival Gatwick is the best candidate for growth amid a crunch in U.K. flight capacity.
> 
> *Construction of a new, third landing strip at Heathrow will allow the 70-year-old airport west of London to handle 135 million passengers a year, up from 75 million passengers now.*
> 
> “The step that government is taking today is truly momentous,” Transport Secretary Chris Grayling said in a statement. “A new runway at Heathrow will improve connectivity in the U.K. itself and crucially boost our connections with the rest of the world, supporting exports, trade and job opportunities.”
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-green-light-for-growth-as-gatwick-loses-out


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£1.4bn Brent Cross shopping mall expansion unveiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hammerson and Standard Life have revealed plans for the £1.4bn redevelopment of London’s first major shopping centre.*
> 
> *The Brent Cross shopping centre in North London is set to double in size providing space for over 200 extra retail brands, 40 new restaurants, a cinema complex and hotel accommodation.*
> 
> The modernisation plan, which is expected to provide 5,000 construction jobs, has been revealed for public consultation ahead of a detailed planning application being submitted next spring.
> 
> Under the current plan enabling works will begin in 2017, allowing for a 2018 start on site for expected completion in 2021/2022.
> 
> Brent Cross will be kept operational throughout the development process.
> 
> The scheme is part of a larger £4.5bn regeneration plan for Brent Cross and Cricklewood, for which Hammerson and Standard Life Investments already has outline planning consent, granted in 2010.
> 
> Brent Cross London will also benefit from an enhanced Sturgess Park, a main town square and riverside landscaping delivering new pedestrian and cycling routes.
> 
> A new living bridge and a green landscaped boulevard will span the North Circular creating a walkway for people from Brent Cross London to the wider regeneration taking place to the south of Brent Cross London for the very first time.
> 
> ...






























http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/25/1-4bn-brent-cross-mall-overhaul-unveiled/


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-britain-airports-idUKKCN12P18R?il=0
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-green-light-for-growth-as-gatwick-loses-out


The Heathrow decision was near-inevitable, as I and others had argued here previously.


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *£1.4bn Brent Cross shopping mall expansion unveiled*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/10/25/1-4bn-brent-cross-mall-overhaul-unveiled/


There will be quite some competition between this, Wembley Park and an expanded Westfield London. They should all be successful nevertheless.

I'll post hq renders on this and other projects once the thread reaches a new page.


----------



## djm160190

There's a new development up in my area of the woods...Harrow Square. 

'Situated less than a minutes’ walk from Harrow-on-the-Hill station, Harrow Square will deliver 318 new homes, focussing on a bespoke-designed public space which, once complete, will be able to play host to events such as weekend markets and outdoor cinema screenings. The majority of apartments have private balconies which, in addition to communal rooftop terraces, offer picturesque views across Greater London. Selected apartments will also have access to their own private roof terraces.'

Tallest building seems to be around 20 storeys which is certainly taller than anything else currently in this area.

Website here:

http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/h7255-harrow-square/


----------



## hotwheels123

*London Projects*

Battersea Power Station to House Apple's New London Headquarters



> The cachet of Apple, one of the world's leading technology superpowers, is hard to ignore. Their stores are constantly bustling with eager and early adopters of their innovative products, which have come to define the current age of obsessive digital interconnectivity. These busy showcases of modernity are usually found in the trendiest neighbourhoods of top-tier cities. In a move to propel the brand even further, Apple has announced their intention to establish a new London headquarters inside the iconic Battersea Power Station.



Telford Homes Boosts Stratford's Stature with 31-Storey Tower


> London has transformed from a mostly tower-less cityscape into one of the densest and most impressive skylines on the continent. Canary Wharf and the historic core of London, known as 'The City,' have both been dramatically altered, as modern glass office and residential skyscrapers vertically expand the capital's prominence. With these two business districts filling out, other neighbourhoods across the global city are similarly shooting skywards. The East London community of Stratford, famous for Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park and the enormous Westfield Stratford City shopping complex, is undergoing a regeneration of its own. A £15 billion investment, representing an increase in population of 131,000 people and 62,000 jobs, is giving this gateway to Central London a fresh face, and Telford Homes' Stratford Central project is just one piece of the larger redevelopment puzzle.



Concrete Core of Latest Canary Wharf Office Tower Shooting Skywards


> Rivalling London's historic 'City', where new development has challenged citizens' comfort zone when it comes to density and tall buildings, Canary Wharf has become an international hub for business. After owning and developing nearly 100 acres of property here and across London, Canary Wharf Group has overseen this dramatic urban renaissance during the past two decades. Having constructed more office space in the city than any other developer, the company's track record is immaculate, and they're not even close to being finished. Looking at the mountain-like skyline from the Thames, it may seem like the area has reached its breaking point, that there simply isn't any room left to build. But aerial shots reveal open lots ready to welcome another round of world-class modern towers. Continuing with the neighbourhood's contemporary aesthetic of gleaming glass buildings, Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates is the architect behind the district's latest soaring skyscraper, known as HQ - Five Bank Street.


Visible Progress at New London Riverfront Development



> In a sign of the times, the fate of an office block at Sugar Quay on the north bank of the Thames was sealed when Barratt London received approval for their plans to build a 165-unit residential development on the property. With that building now under construction, London's urban character continues to evolve.



Manhattan Loft Gardens on the Rise in East London


> Currently on the rise in Stratford, East London, Manhattan Loft Gardens is set to redefine the local skyline. Designed by SOM for German-Canadian developer Harry Handelsman, CEO of the Manhattan Loft Corporation, the 42-storey, mixed-use hotel and residence will be the tallest building in Stratford, an up-and-coming East London neighbourhood that is projected to become a popular urban destination over the next few years.


----------



## Architecture lover

djm160190 said:


> Was at the Sky Garden today and had a chance to briefly take some pictures. One of them, although not perfectly clear as taken through glass, shows the developing clusters of Nine Elms and Elephant and Castle. Also you can see the roof of 33 Central on London Bridge.


You took some great pictures, the terrace and the interior look so pleasant, so bright, I love that building.


----------



## SE9

The Scalpel should appear on the other side soon, if it hasn't done so already.


----------



## SE9

*The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.theramquarter.com/


Project facts


Address: Ram Street, London SW18

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: EPR Architects

Cost: £1 billion

Homes: 661










Construction progress at the Ram Brewery site, photos by entoptika:


Ram Brewery - Wandsworth by James Evans, on Flickr


Ram Quarter - Wandsworth by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Exchange* | Battersea SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1823683

Official website: http://www.taylorwimpeycentrallondon.com/development/en/battersea


Project facts


Address: 274-276 Queenstown Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Developer: Taylor Wimpey 

Architect: FCB Studios

Homes: 290










Construction progress at the Battersea Exchange:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18


Nice to see this one being built kay:


----------



## SE9

*White Collar Factory* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361792

Official website: http://whitecollarfactory.com/


Project facts


Address: White Collar Factory, Old Street Yard, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: AHMM

Floorspace: 27,220m²










Construction progress at the White Collar Factory:


----------



## SE9

*Angel Lane* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959201

Official website: http://www.angellanestratford.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Angel Lane, London E15

London borough: Newham

Developer: Westfield | Youth Hostel Association

Architect: TP Bennett | Suttonca

Height: 77m | 50m

Floors: 18 | 16

Plans for Angel Lane have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## GB1

Does anyone have renders for phase 2 of battersea exchange?


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> *Bankside Quarter* | Bankside SE1
> 
> 
> Demolition preparation is under way at Ludgate House, making way for the Bankside Quarter project:


YESSSS! About time! I can't stand the building that's there at the moment. Great news. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lendlease gets go-ahead for £250m Stratford office project*
> 
> *Joint developers Lendlease and London & Continental Railways have gained consent for the third major building in their International Quarter development at Stratford in east London.*
> 
> *The large office project will rise to 21 storeys offering almost 800,000 sq ft of space.*
> 
> Designed by Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners, building S4 in Zone 2 of the development plan will cost an estimated £250m to build.
> 
> The construction arm of Lendlease will deliver the project, which is nearly the size of the combined two earlier buildings for Transport for London and the Financial Conduct Authority.
> 
> Ben O’Rourke, Lendlease’s managing director of International Quarter London, said: “This building reflects International Quarter London’s focus on creating a pioneering workplace for progressive businesses, placing culture, health and wellbeing at its heart.
> 
> “The flexible design will allow it to be occupied by single or multiple tenants, and includes a number of technological innovations which are firsts in the UK on this scale.
> 
> “For example, it will feature an intelligent closed-cavity façade which tracks the sun with dynamic shading and a supply of 100% fresh air throughout the building.”
> 
> ...





















http://www.constructionenquirer.com...s-go-ahead-for-250m-stratford-office-project/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brookfield said to be in talks to buy $732 million London tower*
> 
> *Brookfield Asset Management Inc. is in exclusive talks to acquire CityPoint Tower, a London office building less than a mile from the Bank of England, according to two people with knowledge of the matter.*
> 
> The 36-story building will probably sell for less than 600 million pounds ($976 million), the people said, asking not to be identified because the plan is private.
> 
> The skyscraper’s appraised value is 660 million pounds, according to a June report sent to investors in commercial mortgage-backed securities linked to the property. Brookfield and KPMG LLP, the receiver appointed to manage the property, declined to comment.
> 
> A Beacon Capital Partners Inc. fund defaulted on 429 million pounds of loans secured by the building in 2012. Brookfield had acquired the junior loan linked to the building in the City of London financial district in 2014, CoStar News reported at the time.
> 
> ...


http://business.financialpost.com/n...o-be-in-talks-to-buy-732-million-london-tower


----------



## Mr Cladding

GB1 said:


> Does anyone have renders for phase 2 of battersea exchange?


Just google it


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## JamieUK

From DyingLlama's latest YouTube video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeziAixZjj0


----------



## PortoNuts

That's going to look delicious when Bankside Quarter comes along.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Sky Gardens*

by Ceri S.


----------



## PortoNuts

*The Scalpel*

by *chest*.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Does anyone have renders for phase 2 of battersea exchange?


http://www.tenbrinke.com/newsreader...d-commercial-buildings-project-in-london.html


----------



## JimB

Stravinsky said:


> This is not avant-garde, this is tacky. Whatever it was back then it has become a wasted opportunity now.


I may be in a minority but, were it not for the cheap looking, random cladding, I think the Strata would be a stunning building.

As it is, its fundamental bone structure is superb but its bad skin lets it down (for want of a better analogy).


----------



## SE9

It's been a while since I've been down that particular backstreet, but Strata's cladding struck me as high quality. The forumer above has chosen a low quality photo so it's not demonstrable there.


----------



## Architecture lover

Stravinsky said:


> This is not avant-garde, this is tacky. Whatever it was back then it has become a wasted opportunity now.


You need to redefine tacky.


----------



## london lad

SE9 said:


> It's been a while since I've been down that particular backstreet, but Strata's cladding struck me as high quality. The forumer above has chosen a low quality photo so it's not demonstrable there.


As ever Mr chip on this shoulder is clueless.




wjfox said:


> Well, this is great news. This will overtake Guys to become the tallest building south of the Thames.
> 
> Here's the building to be demolished -


----------



## Stravinsky

Click here and you will learn a lot about tacky.


----------



## Core Rising

Stravinsky said:


> Click here and you will learn a lot about tacky.


The image quality is heavily distorted by image stacking. Looking up close, you can see the cladding is high quality.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1sHcC-ETbi26Q6LqcQstv9ww!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## SE9

*One Woolwich* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695968

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: Connaught, Morris Walk and Maryon estates, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Lovell

Cost: £270 million

Homes: 1,600










Construction progress at the Connaught site, replacing the now-demolished Connaught Estate:


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Project facts


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,763










Construction progress at the Village Centre phase of Kidbrooke Village, replacing the now-demolished Ferrier Estate:


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Waterfront phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by kleon:


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Waterfront* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684929

Official website: http://queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/the-park/attractions/olympicopolis


Project facts


New cultural quarter in the Olympic Park

London borough: Newham

Architect: Allies and Morrison | O'Donnell + Tuomey | Arquitecturia

Cost: £1.3 billion

Victoria & Albert Museum | Smithsonian Institute: 18,000m²

UAL Campus - London College of Fashion: 6,500 students

University College London campus: 3,000 students

Sadler's Wells Theatre: 550 seats










Test piling underway at the Stratford Waterfront site, photo by Union Man:


DSCN0903 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

They were putting in one of those things to prevent the sides from collapsing in on itself at The Brunel Building today.


----------



## SE9

Sounds like a bracing strut.


----------



## SE9

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39










Core rising at the Atlas Building, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *A Chinese Company Will Build London's Tallest Tower, Brexit or No*
> 
> *In 2013, the architecture firm HOK was approached by a representative of the Greenland Group, China’s third-largest developer. *
> 
> “They said they were investing in London and that they’d made an offer on a parcel,” said HOK Senior Vice President Larry Malcic, who sat, on a recent afternoon, holding a cup of tea in his firm’s London office. “They’d done their homework.”
> 
> The land in question was a run-down warehouse adjacent to Canary Wharf, an area in the far eastern end of the city that grew popular in recent decades for its proximity to London’s financial center.
> 
> Nothing in the area, however, would match what the Greenland Group hoped to build: an £800 million ($996.9 billion), 67-story tower, which, when completed, would be the tallest residential tower in Western Europe.
> 
> “From the beginning, they saw it as a fundamentally residential tower,” Malcic said. “And they wanted to get value out of the site, so we’ve gone as tall as you can go.” (That’s a literal statement: Any higher and the tower would violate London City Airport’s flight path.)
> 
> The building, which is named the Spire, is designed as a three-petal, undulating tower. Its position on a bend of the Thames provides unparalleled views of London in all directions, and its amenities, including a 35th-story lounge with an infinity pool, an entire floor devoted to recreation rooms, and even an outdoor covered track, would place it at the (literal) top of London’s booming luxury real estate.
> 
> And then, just as the building broke ground, the U.K. voted to leave the European Union and London’s real estate market, which had already been showing signs of weakness, began to crumble.
> 
> The Greenland Group vowed to forge ahead with the building. “The UK’s vote to exit the European Union (“Brexit”) cannot be said to have had no effect on the property market in London, and we are aware that there could be some turbulence in the future," wrote Wenhao Qian, managing director of Greenland Investment Ltd., in an e-mail.
> 
> *"Developments of note, as well as iconic buildings, are continuing to do well. We feel that the advantages of London—its global cachet, cosmopolitanism and being a centre of world trade—bode well for a positive future for both the property market and the wider economy.”*
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ill-build-london-s-tallest-tower-brexit-or-no


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Project facts


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million

Homes: 800










Construction progress at Lewisham Gateway, photo by entoptika:


Lewisham Gateway construction by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










One Blackfriars viewed across Blackfriars Bridge:


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Project facts


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²










Construction progress at Upper Riverside, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Principal Tower rising, photo by Union Man:


DSCN1013 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Upper Riverside is growing fast.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Chinese buyers increase focus on London property market*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese investors have increased their focus on London’s property market, partly because of the fall in the pound and partly because there are signs of an end to China’s own property bubble.*
> 
> Sales of homes in the capital’s most exclusive areas to Chinese buyers have risen since the Brexit vote, while investment into commercial property from China is on track to grow this year, even as other investors draw back.
> 
> “The British currency is at a 30-year low; the Chinese housing market is at a 25-year high. Why look any further?” said Terry Li, a project director for Beijing-based CY Infotech and owner of a home in Kensington, west London.
> 
> Juwai.com, an online property portal, said it received a record number of inquiries from Chinese buyers about British properties in September.
> 
> Before that, in the third quarter of 2016, Chinese purchases of upmarket London homes rose to 2.6 per cent of home transactions from 1.8 per cent the previous quarter, reversing a period of decline, according to estate agents Hamptons International.
> 
> Charles McDowell, a high-end London estate agent, said Chinese homebuyers were “out there and looking to spend big money … they are buying small residential units but also great big lumps”.
> 
> Mr McDowell said he had sold a £160m Mayfair home to a Chinese buyer since the Brexit vote. “The weak pound has made a difference to them. In fact, it has saved the London property market,” he said.
> 
> The increase in the commercial property market was even more pronounced: in the six months leading up to the Brexit vote, Chinese buyers poured $1.7bn into London commercial property, a 75 per cent rise from a year earlier, according to Knight Frank, a property consultancy.
> 
> ...


https://www.ft.com/content/fc1b3e6c-a334-11e6-8b69-02899e8bd9d1


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Funding woes worsen for London Garden Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building work on London’s Garden Bridge cannot start until all the funds needed to finish the controversial project have been found, the landowner for the South Bank of the Thames has said.*
> 
> “We all want to be sure that if the thing begins to be constructed that it gets completed”, said Iain Tuckett, group director of Coin Street Community Builders, which is responsible for maintaining part of the South Bank and must agree to its long lease on it being altered.
> 
> “None of us wants to be left with a half built bridge, although I suppose it could be quite entertaining.”
> 
> He also said he was seeking “reassurance” that the Garden Bridge Trust would be able to raise money to pay the £2m-£3m a year maintenance bill once the bridge is built. “It is a hell of an ask of charity trustees to manage in perpetuity the security, cleaning, gardening, maintenance, the whole works.”
> 
> Mr Tuckett said that, at first, “[the Garden Bridge Trust] simply did not really address the issues we wanted them to focus on” but that many issues have been “gradually resolved” over the course of this year.
> 
> The move means Coin Street is following the mayor and government in taking a firmer position towards the Garden Bridge Trust, which needs to raise £56m towards the £185m bridge.
> 
> Its builders are on standby after it signed a construction contract earlier this year. The government has provided £60m, most of which has been spent on pre-construction preparations. Earlier this year the mayor said he would commit no more public money since this would be to “throw good money after bad” while the government reduced a guarantee it had provided to the project.
> 
> ...


https://www.ft.com/content/a807bf7c-a1cb-11e6-82c3-4351ce86813f


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Plans in for major London White City office complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plans have been submitted for more than 1m sq ft of offices on the BBC Media Village site in west London.*
> 
> *Developers Stanhope and Mitsui Fudosan plan to build three office blocks at White City Place on the 17-acre vacant, adjacent to the Imperial College campus.*
> 
> The landmark office complex plan marks the third phase of development at White City and include a major stepped block known as Gateway East rising to 21 storeys.
> 
> It will be accompanief by second big block rising to 11 storeys, accompanied a the third smaller building three floors tall.
> 
> Contractor Lendlease has drawn up the construction plan for the developers with construction expected to start on site in November next year.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/08/plans-in-for-major-london-white-city-office-complex/


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ Not a big fan of the green. 

I cannot wait for Stratford Waterfront. I love the use of brick.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Core rising at the Newfoundland site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










The core of 1 Bank Street and wider Canary Wharf cluster viewed from Limehouse, photo chest:


----------



## JamieUK

I like the green to be honest. I think it makes the building a lot less bland looking.


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36










250 City Road rising, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14


It's showing good progress in a matter of days.


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41










Two Fifty One viewed from the Monument, photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice group there :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *Work starts on Europe’s tallest modular residential block*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Work has started on construction of Europe’s tallest block of flats using purely modular construction at a site in south London.*
> 
> *The 26-storey tower is London housing developer Pocket’s most ambitious scheme to date in the capital.*
> 
> Use of modular construction on the Mapleton Crescent site in Wandsworth will shave around six months off the tower’s total build time and see the project completed in summer 2018.
> 
> Modular units are being constructed at the Vision Modular Factory in Bedford where all internal finishes, M&E installations, windows, external insulation and some external finishes are applied.
> 
> Pocket specialises in designing compact starter homes for singles and couples with an average household income of around £37,000. The £40m scheme will provide 53 affordable flats to be sold outright at a discount of at least 20% to first time buyers and 36 private flats.
> 
> It is the developer’s fourth modular construction project and will feature a green ceramic cladding system and communal roof terrace on the 24th floor.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com...on-europes-tallest-modular-residential-block/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










This week at the Edwardian site, photo by David Holt:


London November 2016 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


London November 2016 Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Goldman Sachs London* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605959

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and 70 Farringdon Street, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Within

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 113,817m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at the Goldman Sachs site:


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Barratt Said Nearing Deal for Bulk Sale of 300 London Apartments*
> 
> *Barratt Developments Plc is close to completing the sale of about 300 London apartments to U.S. investor Greystar Real Estate Partners LLC, according to a person with knowledge of the plan.*
> 
> The apartments are spread across four developments being undertaken by the U.K.’s third-largest housebuilder and some have yet to be built, said the person, asking not to be identified because the plan is not public.
> 
> The homes will be valued at about 250 million pounds ($310 million) when completed and will be offered for rent by Greystar, the person said.
> 
> Spokesmen for Barratt and Charleston, South Carolina-based Greystar declined to comment.
> 
> Developers in central London are turning to bulk sales as demand for luxury apartments wanes amid higher taxes and increased supply.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...g-deal-for-bulk-sale-of-300-london-apartments


----------



## Bligh

*London the most Reputed City in the World* | London

Publisher: The Hindustan Times

Article Link: http://www.hindustantimes.com/trave...ore-and-nyc/story-z8z1l46rFVAVzJ3juXaL1J.html


Article facts


London beats other major cities such as; New York, Singapore, Tokyo and Paris to the top spot.

Rankings based on worldwide reputation and brand-power.



> In a new ranking that looks at a city’s worldwide reputation and brand power, London has emerged the top destination for 2017.
> 
> Compiled by researchers at consultancy group Resonance, the list of world’s top city brands is represented by cities in Europe, the US, Australia, Asia and Canada.
> 
> For the list, cities were evaluated across six categories: place, product, programming, people, prosperity and promotion. In other worlds, characteristics like open spaces, diversity, safety, prosperity, restaurants and nightlife, arts and culture.


----------



## Bligh

*AXA's Backing of 22 Bisopsgate & Brexit *| London

Publisher: The Architects' Journal

Article Title: Why AXA’s backing of 22 Bishopsgate is backing for Brexit Britain

Article Link: https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk...s-backing-for-brexit-britain/10014563.article


Article facts


AXA has strong confidence in London property market.

"The fundamentals that attracted banks and insurers to London in the first place remain: language, time zone, legal system and quality of staff and support."

22 Bishopsgate to be tallest skyscraper in the City of London



> The post-referendum world looks a little rosier following a decision to press ahead with the tallest tower in the City of London, says _Richard Waite_
> 
> 
> The decision by French investment manager AXA and its overseas pension fund-backed sidekicks to press go on PLP’s 22 Bishopsgate Tower in the City of London is significant.
> 
> The signing of final construction contracts at the end of last month means the long-awaited and much-written-about development of the site will finally happen.
> 
> At a time when Brexit uncertainty remains undiminished, some have even described the commitment of hundreds of millions of pounds to build the speculative 62-storey office block as ‘iconic’.
> 
> And here’s why. When the £500 million scheme eventually completes in 2019, the 120,000m2 building will be the tallest in the Square Mile, and only 30m short of the 309m Shard across the Thames.


The article is continues in the link - it's a very interesting read.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Derwent approves two London schemes after post-Brexit review*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Developer Derwent London has approved construction starts on two major projects in the capital as demand for space outstrips last year.*
> 
> *The firm decided to go-ahead with its new Brunel building in Paddington and the revamp of the former Saatchi building at 80 Charlotte Street in Fitzrovia after seeing rental rates rise in the West End and Tech belt of London.*
> 
> The two projects will involve a further spend of £320m on top of preliminary works at both sites.
> 
> In a trading statement this morning John Burns, chief executive officer, said: “We are encouraged by our letting and disposal activities since June.
> 
> “Despite uncertain market conditions, our brand of good quality space at mid-market rental levels continues to attract occupiers.
> 
> “Given our positive lettings and sound financial base, we are progressing our major developments in Paddington and Fitzrovia, which are both due for completion in 2019 and expected to deliver attractive returns.”
> 
> ...





















http://www.constructionenquirer.com...proves-320m-schemes-after-post-brexit-review/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Asian investors agree billions for East London construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asian companies have rubber-stamped a deal to invest billions of pounds into London over the next five years.*
> 
> *Chinese developer ABP has pledged to invest £1.7bn in the next eight years in its Royal Albert Dock project, which will be supported by its partners CITIC Group and Thai company Charoen Popkhand Group (CP Group).*
> 
> The agreements were confirmed at the East London – China Investment Summit yesterday as part of the Chinese Vice Premier Ma Kai’s visit to the UK.
> 
> The £1.7bn Royal Albert Dock investment will fund construction of up to six of the first phases of the project with work starting in early 2017.
> 
> Chinese firm CITIC is lead contractor on the job where Multiplex is also working on the first phase.
> 
> ABP, CITIC and CP Group have also set-up the The East London Development Group which will invest in other infrastructure and housing projects in the area.
> 
> Chairman of ABP, Mr Xu Weiping, said: “These major investments are a vote of confidence to the UK and London market following the Brexit vote.
> 
> “East London is fast becoming one of capital’s most exciting places to do business and we are pleased that other Asian companies have seen the potential and are also now investing in the area.”
> 
> Mayor of Newham, Sir Robin Wales, said: “The project will start construction early next year, and is designed as a comprehensive business-led mixed used development including up to 845 new homes.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-agree-billions-for-east-london-construction/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Huge new station planned for Ilford ‘to meet Crossrail demand'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plans for a huge new glass-fronted station at Ilford were submitted today as part of a package of improvements for the start of Crossrail services. *
> 
> A new ticket hall flooded with natural light and designed by architects Atkins will replace the Cranbrook Road station, which has been criticised as a “ghetto” by some passengers.
> 
> There will also be new lifts for step-free access to all platforms from street level, longer platforms, improved lighting, signage, customer information points, CCTV and overhead information screens.
> 
> Network Rail’s proposed improvements come after Transport for London opened a new ticket hall in York Road as part of its station upgrades.
> 
> The first Crossrail trains on the new Elizabeth line will start passing through Ilford from May next year with up to 12 services an hour into central London by May 2019.
> 
> Matthew White, Crossrail surface director, said: “These major improvements will make travelling through Ilford station a vastly better experience for the many thousands of people who use it every day.
> 
> ...


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...ilford-to-meet-crossrail-demand-a3371076.html


----------



## Architecture lover

PortoNuts said:


>


Such nice looking lower portion. :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Optic Cloak* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136537194#post136537194

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/the-optic-cloak/


Project facts



London borough: Greenwich


Designer: Conrad Shawcross


Function: flue for the low carbon energy centre that will power the 15,000 new homes on the Peninsula.

Stunning photos of the recently completed Optic Cloak installation by forumer entoptika:


The Optic Cloak by James Evans, on Flickr


Optic Cloak - Greenwich Peninsula Energy Centre by James Evans, on Flickr


Optic Cloak - Greenwich Peninsula Energy Centre by James Evans, on Flickr


Optic Cloak - Greenwich Peninsula Energy Centre by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## londonboy99

It'll be interesting to see what the Canary Wharf cluster looks like once all of the projects are completed. Have always preferred that cluster than The City in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## PortoNuts

stevekeiretsu said:


> *Optic Cloak* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10


Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 147m


Floors: 28










The core of 1 Bank Street by night, photo by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

What a great addition to CW!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Horden Cherry Lee


Height: 220m


Floors: 60










Newfoundland rising (with the core of 1 Bank Street in the background), photos by Master_Builder:


IMG_3068 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_3063 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Project facts


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Ballymore


Architect: Glen Howells Architects


Height: 183m | 170m


Floors: 55 | 50










More photos by Master_Builder, this time of the Wardian basement works:


IMG_3022 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_3017 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Vauxhall Square * | Vauxhall SW8 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700634&page=3

Official website: http://www.clsholdings.com/cls/ar2012/report_of_the_directors/vauxhall_square.html/

Project facts


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: CLS Holdings


Architect: Allies & Morrison


Height: 168 | 168 | 87 | 69m


Floors: 49 | 49 | 26 | 21


Homes: 520


Leisure facilities including restaurants, cafes, hotel and cinema.










Master_Builder captures the 87m tower of this multi-building development (on the far left of the render above) beginning to rise:


IMG_2952 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Can barely wait for Newfoundland to start having an impact on the skyline.


----------



## o0ink

It's gorgeous to see how CW is more and more expanding to the other side of that tiny river in betweenThis will be such a nice modern and colder version of Venice in some years.


----------



## Quicksilver

My pictures of London Bridge station. It's almost completed and looks very cool in my opinion:

London 10/11/16 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 10/11/16 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 10/11/16 by Quicksilver, on Flickr


----------



## ninni_figur

Love the silhouette of those concrete pillars.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Developer: St George


Architect: Ian Simpson Architects


Height: 163m


Floors: 52










This week at One Blackfriars, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A0358 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

Quicksilver said:


> My pictures of London Bridge station. It's almost completed and *looks very cool* in my opinion


Especially when you compare it to what was there before!


----------



## Bligh

stevekeiretsu said:


> 2P2A0358 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


What a beautiful shot. The cladding really shows its quality in this sort of light.


----------



## RoosterCg

Bligh said:


> What a beautiful shot. The cladding really shows its quality in this sort of light.


Whilst the POS at it's base still looks like it's been ripped straight from a Brazillian favela, no matter how nice the light.

..people who live there should hang out their washing to dry for the full effect.


----------



## PortoNuts

London Bridge Station looks great.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Stratosphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373567

Official website: http://www.telfordhomes.plc.uk/stratosphere/


Project facts


Address: Stratosphere, The Broadway, London E15


Developer: Telford Homes


Architect: Allies and Morrison


Height: 122m and 55m


Floors: 38 and 15










Progress update by rodohert:


IMG_4543 by rodohert, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Royal Wharf* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669965

Official website: http://www.royalwharf.com/

Project facts


Address: Minoco Wharf, London E16


Developer: Ballymore Group and Oxley Holdings


Cost: £3.5 billion ($5.3bn)


Site area: 40 acres


Homes: 3,400










LJSmith posted a large number of progress photos from this huge development, click through for more, here are a sample handful:


----------



## PortoNuts

Gigantic site.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Design starts on £108m Royal College of Art campus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Royal College of Art has selected architect and engineering partners for a planned £108m building at its new south London student campus in Battersea.*
> 
> Herzog & de Meuron will work with Mott MacDonald and Equals Consulting to develop initial concept designs.
> 
> The new 160,000 sq ft building will sit alongside the RCA’s existing Dyson Building and Clore Innovation Centre, and the Sackler fine arts facilities in Battersea.
> 
> Its new Battersea building will allow the RCA to expand the number of start-ups in InnovationRCA, the College’s commercialisation and business incubator.
> 
> It is planned to offer new programmes at the intersection of design and science, such as robotics; wearable technologies; the application of ‘smart materials’ into new product areas; and city design.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/14/design-starts-on-108m-royal-college-of-art-campus/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London office construction hits eight-year high*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Total office construction work across central London has hit an eight-year high with 14.8m sq ft of space currently under development.*
> 
> *The latest Deloitte London Office Crane Survey highlighted a 4% rise over the summer survey and shows construction 41% above the 10-year average of 9.7m sq ft.*
> 
> The survey also found that construction periods on some schemes have been extended, with completion dates slipping by an average of one quarter.
> 
> Nearly 1m sq ft of space that had originally been due to complete by the end of Q3 2016 remained under construction at that time.
> 
> New starts were also down 42% from the record high number recorded in the Summer survey.
> 
> Forty new office developments started during the six months of this latest survey – adding 2.8m sq ft to the pipeline – compared with 4.8m sq ft across 51 schemes in the summer.
> 
> The major trend in London currently has been an increase in refurbishment projects which are typical at the end of a long period of strong development.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/15/london-office-construction-hits-eight-year-high/


----------



## GB1

Google has committed to a 1bn investment in the UK and plans to create 3000 jobs. Plus they have also committed to expanding their office space in London by building a new 10 storey office at King's Cross.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784&page=12

Official website: http://southbank-place.com/

Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, London SE1 7NA


London borough: Lambeth


Developer: Braeburn Estates Limited Partnership


Architects : Stanton Williams , Squire & Partners , Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates, Patel Taylor and GRID Architects


Height: 126 | 109 | 104m


Floors: 37 | 32 | 30










Progress photos by Master_Builder:


IMG_2962 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_2972 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

*Weavers Quarter* | Barking Zone 4

Official website: http://www.east-thames.co.uk/weavers-quarter-barking-and-dagenham

Project facts


London borough: Barking


Developer: East Thames


Architects : Levitt Bernstein and Allies & Morrison


Number of Flat: 1,575


A 690 pupil primary school
A 1,850 pupil secondary school
A community centre
Various retail and office spaces
Various green spaces, including a public square
Play areas for children


Yet another London run down Council Estate is being redeveloped:

was: 










will be by 2024:




















My pictures from yesterday:



London 15/11/16 by Quicksilver, on Flickr


London 15/11/16 by Quicksilver, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Norway Wealth Fund Buys $345 Million London Oxford St. Building*
> 
> *Norges Bank Real Estate Management acquired an office and retail building on Oxford Street, the U.K.’s busiest shopping street, from Great Portland Estates Plc for 276.5 million pounds ($345 million).*
> 
> The property is leased in advance of its completion next year to New Look, Benetton and Moneysupermarket.com Group Plc, Great Portland said in a statement. The yield on the purchase is 3.2 percent.
> 
> Norway’s sovereign wealth fund, the world’s largest, returned 4 percent in the third quarter even as the government withdraws money for the first time to cover budget needs. In July, the fund bought a building on the same side of Oxford St. for 124 million pounds from an Aberdeen Asset Management Plc property fund.
> 
> “Oxford Street has been an exceptional project for us and this sale continues our strategy of recycling capital out of assets where we have created significant value,” Great Portland Chief Executive Officer Toby Courtauld said. “This sale crystallizes a whole life capital return of 75 percent and an annualized unlevered internal rate of return of 28.4 percent.”


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...nd-buys-345-million-london-oxford-st-building


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *Google commits to new headquarters and 3,000 additional jobs in London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google has confirmed plans to construct a new headquarters at its King's Cross campus in London, in a move which will create 3,000 new jobs.
> 
> The planned ten-storey, 650,000 square-foot construction will represent the first wholly owned and designed Google building outside the United States. Google's commitment to the plan comes at a time when much of the UK technology sector is worried about what Brexit means for its future.
> 
> However, despite the public vote to leave the European Union, Google CEO Sundar Pichai still believes the company has a big future in the United Kingdom.
> 
> "Here in the UK, it's clear to me that computer science has a great future with the talent, educational institutions, and passion for innovation we see all around us. We are committed to the UK and excited to continue our investment in our new King's Cross campus," he said, speaking in London.


http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-commits-to-new-hq-and-3000-additional-jobs-in-london/


----------



## PortoNuts

Wonderful news!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Cost: £2 billion ($3bn)


Homes: 3,610


Office space: 175,000m²


Retail space: 35,000m²










The Wood Wharf site, progress photos by MarkCW:


IMG_0356 by Mark, on Flickr


IMG_0363 by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Qatar Wins Approval to Turn U.S. Embassy in London Into a Hotel*
> 
> *Qatari Diar Real Estate Investment Co. won approval to convert the U.S. Embassy on London’s Grosvenor Square into a luxury hotel.*
> 
> The project in the Mayfair district, which will include stores and restaurants, was approved late Tuesday by the borough council, according to Westminster Property Association. Bollards and security kiosks surrounding the property will be removed as part of the plan.
> 
> Qatari Diar’s London projects include luxury homes at the former Chelsea Barracks, the majority of the Canary Wharf financial district in east London and a stake in a multifamily apartment complex near the former Olympic Stadium in East London.
> 
> Despite the fall in the pound following the Brexit vote, revenue per available room, a measure of profitability, at London hotels fell 11.4 percent in October from a year earlier, according to data compiled by researcher STR.
> 
> The U.S. State Department agreed to sell the existing embassy building in 2009 to fund a relocation to the Nine Elms district. The opening of the new embassy has been delayed and the building is now scheduled to be completed around spring 2017, a person with knowledge of the matter said last month.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...al-to-turn-u-s-embassy-in-london-into-a-hotel


----------



## erbse

I think Southbank Place should pay more respect to the historical Westminster Palace ensemble across the Thames. It's not an appropriate design for this location. The London Eye works there, virtually as an eyecatcher; but a group of lame boxy towers, come on... :| They should've adapted to the classical highrise next door.


----------



## SE9

I'd say they're inoffensive but not inappropriate. The block I don't particularly like is the shorter slab immediately north of the Shell Centre.

It's setback from the river and slightly downstream from the palace so I'm not worried about it having an impact in that respect.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3


Ward: Lime Street


Developer: W.R. Berkley


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Height: 192m


Floors: 39










Update from chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love how the Lloyd's Building is reflecting off it.


----------



## JimB

The Scalpel will be a great addition.

But I can't help being a little sad that it will somewhat come at the expense of the soon to be obscured Willis Building - an underrated and overlooked gem.


----------



## Bligh

That cladding looks promising! Looking forward to see it go up on the side of the tower.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Brexit No Barrier for China's New Financial District Plan in London*
> 
> *With Britain trying to hammer out the terms of its exit from the European Union and banks considering their options on the continent, is this the best time to start building a new financial district in London? China thinks so.*
> 
> Four of the country’s biggest banks this month agreed to finance the first stage of a 1.7 billion-pound ($2.12 billion) transformation of an old East End dock into a hub for Asian businesses.
> 
> To the west of the site near London City Airport, the towers of Canary Wharf stand as a reminder of how ambitious projects in the U.K. capital can remain white elephants for years before turning into cash cows.
> 
> Chinese companies are on track to invest 4 billion pounds in London property this year, beating the 2015 record by a third, according to data compiled by CBRE Group Inc.
> 
> Though the U.K.’s vote to leave the European Union lowered prices for Chinese by depressing the pound against the yuan, any longer-term payoff depends partly on whether Brexit will drive down rents and values by diminishing the city’s role as Europe’s finance hub.
> 
> “Chinese investors are betting that the U.K. will do well in the Brexit talks, and if it doesn’t, companies will still choose London as their base,” said Michael Marx, former chief executive officer of developer U+I Group Plc.
> 
> “London didn’t become the financial capital of the world overnight and it certainly won’t lose that status so quickly.”
> 
> *Chinese Binge*
> 
> Developer ABP London and investment company Citic Group Corp. are hoping that lower rents along with the pound’s drop will attract expanding companies from China and other parts of Asia to their new hub.
> 
> The rise in London investment coincides with a Chinese binge on foreign properties, driven by high prices and dwindling commercial property investment opportunities at home.
> 
> Since the Brexit vote, buyers from the world’s most populous country have spent 600 million pounds in the U.K., according to CBRE data that excludes purchases by individuals.
> 
> China Minsheng Investment Corp. bought Societe Generale SA’s London headquarters for 84.5 million pounds. China Vanke Co. bought Ryder Court, an office building in Mayfair, for 115 million pounds and Kingboard Chemical Holdings Ltd. acquired Moor Place in the City of London financial district last month for 271 million pounds.
> 
> “We’re now getting inquiries from investors who have sat on the sidelines for years,” said Rasheed Hassan, a director of cross-border investment at Savills Plc who advised Kingboard Chemical on its purchase. “They’re jumping in all of the sudden. Even though there is a small discount on the yield, there is now a big discount on currency.”
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-bargain-london-property-on-post-brexit-pound


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Buckingham Palace to get £369m refurbishment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buckingham Place is to undergo a 10-year refurbishment costing the taxpayer £369m, the Treasury has announced. The Queen will remain in residence during the work, to begin next April.*
> 
> Ageing cables, lead pipes, wiring and boilers will be replaced, many for the first time in 60 years, owing to fears about potential fire and water damage.
> 
> Tony Johnstone-Burt, Master of the Queen's Household, said phased works offered the "best value for money" while keeping the palace running.
> 
> The works will be funded by a temporary increase in the Sovereign Grant, as recommended by the Royal Trustees, who include the prime minister and chancellor. This funding change will require MPs' approval.
> 
> Mr Johnstone-Burt said: "We take the responsibility that comes with receiving these public funds extremely seriously indeed; equally, we are convinced that by making this investment in Buckingham Palace now we can avert a much more costly and potentially catastrophic building failure in the years to come."
> 
> The Treasury said an "urgent overhaul" of the palace was needed to prevent the risk of fire, flood and damage to both the building and the priceless Royal Collection of art belonging to the nation.
> 
> Pointing to the damage Windsor Castle had suffered from a fire in 1992, the Treasury said: "The restoration took more than five years, and it is estimated that similar damage to Buckingham Palace could cost up to £250m for a single wing".
> 
> *Her Majesty's HQ*
> 
> As Her Majesty's administrative headquarters, the Queen spends a third of the year hosting events at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> When in town, she holds weekly audiences with the prime minister, and every year welcomes more than 50,000 people as guests to state banquets, dinners, receptions and garden parties.
> 
> The palace has 775 rooms, including 19 state rooms, 52 royal and guest bedrooms, 188 staff bedrooms, 92 offices and 78 bathrooms.
> 
> It has served as the official London residence of Britain's sovereigns since 1837, playing host to a stream of historical figures, including a seven-year-old Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Charles Dickens, the US Presidents Woodrow Wilson and John F Kennedy, Mahatma Gandhi - who wore a loin cloth and sandals to tea with King George V - Neil Armstrong and Nelson Mandela.
> 
> The occupied royal palaces are held in trust for the nation by the Queen but the cost of maintaining them falls on the government.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-38025513


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> The Scalpel will be a great addition.
> 
> But I can't help being a little sad that it will somewhat come at the expense of the soon to be obscured Willis Building - an underrated and overlooked gem.


It was a pleasure watching the Willis Building as it was under construction.


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> That cladding looks promising! Looking forward to see it go up on the side of the tower.


The reflections on the side facing the square have the potential to be a photographer's dream.


----------



## SE9

*18 Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389557

Official website: http://18blackfriarsroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Black Pearl

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Height: 178m | 136m | 62m

Floors: 51 | 32 | 17

Plans have been unveiled for a residential, office and hotel scheme at 18 Blackfriars:


----------



## SE9

*The Design Museum* and *Holland Green* | Kensington W8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860864

Official website: https://designmuseum.org/move-with-us


Project facts


Address: Commonwealth Institute, Kensington High Street, London W8

Developer: Chelsfield Partners | Ilchester Estate

Architect: OMA

Cost: £80 million

Museum space: 10,000m²

Homes: 63



















The Design Museum and Holland Green scheme is now complete:

- *The Times:* Design Museum giants square up

- *Dezeen:* London's new Design Museum by John Pawson and OMA unveiled

- *The Art Newspaper:* Design Museum aims for ‘Tate effect’ after move to west London


----------



## SE9

*8 Finsbury Circus* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://8finsburycircus.com/


Project facts


Address: 8 Finsbury Circus, London

Ward: Coleman Street

Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floorspace: 22,796m²

Floors: 9

The recently completed 8 Finsbury Circus scheme:


----------



## SE9

*30 Grosvenor Square* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1910917

Official website: http://www.30grosvenorsquare.com/


Project facts


Address: 24-31 Grosvenor Square, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: David Chipperfield

Cost: £1 billion

Hotel rooms: 137

Plans for the redevelopment of the Chancery Building have been approved by Westminster Council:

- *Property Week:* Qataris US Embassy hotel plan approved

- *Bloomberg:* Qatar wins approval to turn US Embassy in London into a hotel

- *Architects Journal:* Westminster approves Chipperfield's US Embassy plans


----------



## Bligh

SE9 said:


> The reflections on the side facing the square have the potential to be a photographer's dream.


I know! I can't wait! :cheers:


----------



## Darude Sandstorm

Them pictures of the South Bank are stupendous, scope for development is scary. Planning on going to the Old Smoke in the new year, can't wait, truly the global capital


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Core now past level 9 of 40 at 100 Bishopsgate, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

My God SE9. Take it easy :drool: :applause:


----------



## yubnub

Blackfriars.... yet another cluster in london! is it possible for one city to have too many clusters? nope dont think so


----------



## GB1

When are we likely to hear if 18 blackfriars has been given planning permission?


----------



## Mr Cladding

GB1 said:


> When are we likely to hear if 18 blackfriars has been given planning permission?



This is only at consultation stage with a planning app likely in the spring. So a rough estimate would be that planning permission is given roughly this time next year or perhaps in 2018 if they have multiple rounds of consultation or it gets rejected and the architects have to modify the scheme.


----------



## JimB

Mr Cladding said:


> .........gets rejected and the architects have to modify the scheme.


Translation: 'council insists on lopping 50m off the height'.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










The rising core viewed from Bermondsey, photos by chest:


----------



## london lad

Mr Cladding said:


> This is only at consultation stage with a planning app likely in the spring. So a rough estimate would be that planning permission is given roughly this time next year or perhaps in 2018 if they have multiple rounds of consultation or it gets rejected and the architects have to modify the scheme.


Its being submitted before Xmas so could have permission by early summer so long as it doesn't frighten the usual mob.


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










1 Bank Street viewed from Rotherhithe, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400










Basement excavation progress at the Edwardian site, photo by David Holt:


London November Leicester Square Hotel Development by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover

I absolutely adooooore the night lights from The City's skyline it's going to be truly wonderful once The Scalpel makes more visible progress (steel, glass).


----------



## SE9

*St James's Market* | St James's SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959

Official website: http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/urban/st-jamess/development/


Project facts


Address: 14-20 Regent Street and 52-56 Haymarket, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Developer: The Crown Estate | Oxford Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Cost: £320 million

Floorspace: 31,500m²










The Regent Street-facing side of St James's Market, as the finishing touches are applied:


----------



## SE9

*Goldman Sachs London* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605959

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and 70 Farringdon Street, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Within

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 113,817m²










Construction progress at the Goldman Sachs site:


----------



## SE9

Global Power City Index 2016
*The Mori Memorial Foundation (Tokyo)* | *2016*














*Release:* Global Power City Index 2016


Associated news articles

*Relocate:* London and New York rated best for entrepreneurs

*Yahoo News:* Tokyo Moves into the Top 3 in the GPCI 2016 City Rankings

*City A.M:* London named most powerful global city for fifth consecutive year


----------



## SE9

Edit.


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

London borough: Haringey

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579










Construction progress at White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur FC:


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at the Waterfront phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photo by Diamond Geezer:


Royal Military Academy by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Royal Opera House redevelopment* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807467

Official website: http://www.roh.org.uk/about/open-up


Project facts


Address: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Developer: Royal Opera House

Architect: Stanton Williams

Cost: £37 million










Work ongoing at the Bow Street entrance, photo by SE9:


----------



## Quicksilver

SE9 said:


> London Aerial Footage
> Jason Hawkes | 2016
> 
> 
> The latest aerial showreel by Jason Hawkes:
> 
> 191669651​


This is just amazing, could be opening scene of some si-fi movie.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Facebook to Hire 500 New Staff in Major U.K. Expansion*
> 
> *Facebook Inc. is to increase its U.K. headcount by 50 percent, hiring 500 new staff and backing the U.K. capital as an important technology hub.*
> 
> *The social media company is moving to a new London headquarters in 2017, and has plans to up its headcount from 1,000 to 1,500, the company said in a statement Monday.*
> 
> “Many of those new roles will be high-skilled engineering jobs,” said Nicola Mendelsohn, Facebook’s vice president for the EMEA region. “The U.K. remains one of the best places to be a tech company and is an important part of Facebook’s story.”
> 
> The announcement extends a recent string of similar promises made by major U.S. tech companies regarding their plans in the U.K.
> 
> Last week Google cemented plans that it would expand in the U.K., saying it will go-ahead with plans to complete a new London office that can hold as many as 7,000 workers -- 3,000 more than a spokesman said it currently employs in the U.K.
> 
> Apple Inc. said in September it is leasing about 500,000 square feet (46,451 square meters) of office space at Battersea Power Station on the south bank of London’s River Thames.
> 
> Facebook arrived in London in 2007, and the U.K. is now home to its largest engineering base outside of the U.S. Its Workplace offering, which lets employees collaborate with one another on products, was developed in the U.K. capital.
> 
> In the statement on Monday, Facebook noted the breadth of nationalities -- over 65 -- it employed in London.
> 
> ...


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-hire-500-new-staff-in-major-u-k-expansion


----------



## R0gue

Lol, Facebook, Google & Apple.

Trump to the right of me, Brexit to the left of me..stuck in the middle with EU.


----------



## SE9

*Wedge House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123786358

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 32-40 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: The Hoxton

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Floors: 14

Hotel rooms: 192

Office space: 5,848m²










Piling under way at the Wedge House site, photo by potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

Great stuff, as usual. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Finsbury Tower* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962304

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 103-105 Bunhill Row, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Developer: CIT

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 105m

Floors: 28

Plans for Finsbury Tower have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London’s second tallest tower set for approval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plans to build London’s second tallest skyscraper at the site of Aviva’s London headquarters have been recommended for approval.*
> 
> *The tower at 1 Undershaft, now nicknamed the Trellis for its visible structural steel cross-bracing, would take the title of the Square Mile’s tallest skyscraper, if built.*
> 
> Next week the City of London Corporation’s planning and transportation committee are expected to rubber stamp the project following the chief planners recommendation for approval.
> 
> Singapore-based developers Aroland Holdings commissioned architect Eric Parry to design the 73-storey landmark building.
> 
> It will rise to 305m, just above the recently approved 22 Bishopsgate tower at 278m, but a few metres below the Shard’s tallest steelwork point in London Bridge.
> 
> The 90,000 sq m building would be able to accommodate 10,000 people and boast a viewing platform higher than that of the Shard, and London’s highest public sky restaurant.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/21/londons-second-tallest-tower-set-for-approval/


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/21/londons-second-tallest-tower-set-for-approval/


Amazing news! :cheers:


----------



## ILTarantino

^^
^^
I presume it'll be 305 m AOD.


----------



## PortoNuts

Bligh said:


> Amazing news! :cheers:


Indeed. It'll be such an incredible addition to London. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mace set for £54m Twickenham East Stand revamp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mace is in the front row to extend Twickenham rugby stadium’s east stand as part of a plan to improve the match day experience for supporters.*
> 
> The Rugby Football Union is planning to spend £54m extending the stand outwards to add six levels for hospitality and conference events.
> 
> Designed by Mott MacDonald, the redevelopment plan will double the available space on the east stand to around 220,000 sq ft but not affect the existing bowl infrastructure and seating.
> 
> Mace was originally brought on board as project manager and is now understood to be set to convert to the main contractor role.
> 
> Subject to planning approval, construction could start in March 2017 with the project aiming for completion in June 2018.












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/18/mace-set-for-54m-twickenham-east-stand-revamp/


----------



## SE9

ILTarantino said:


> I presume it'll be 305 m AOD.


It'll be 290m. 

Which is why we don't bother posting data from news articles in the London forum. They routinely conflate AOD with AGL (as above) and post outdated figures (as above).

It's part of the reason I take time posting "project facts" with every development here, instead of cutting and pasting news articles, because those articles are too often incorrect.

We (myself or someone else from the London forum) will post the actual planning decision when it's made next Monday by the City of London, including the actual project facts.


----------



## MikeVegas

Thanks PortoNuts for your input.


----------



## SE9

*Clissold Quarter* | Stoke Newington N4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875017

Official website: https://www.higginshomes.co.uk/developments/clissold-quarter


Project facts


Address: The Kings Crescent Estate, Queens Drive, London N4

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Hackney Council | Higgins Homes

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Muf

Cost: £100 million

Homes: 765










Construction progress at the Clissold Quarter regeneration, photo by David Holt:


Clissold Park Hackney London November by David Holt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

ThatOneGuy said:


> One of the best projects of this year^
> 
> The materials and craftsmanship are fantastic, and they way they incorporated and restored an entire council tower in the final product is innovative.


I haven't seen the finished article, but I was impressed with what I saw whilst it was under construction.

Sets a very good standard for halls of residence in the city.


----------



## SE9

*Spire London* | West India Dock E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.spirelondon.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67










Site preparation is under way at Spire London, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Project facts


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Structures rising at Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










The rising Newfoundland core, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion

Floorspace: 218,147m²

Homes: 877










This week at Southbank Place, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1080 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1084 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Project facts


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39










Core rising at the Atlas Building, photos by Union Man: 


DSCN1087 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1086 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










Construction progress at Principal Place, photo by Core Rising:


DPP_0016 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com/


Project facts


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38










Excavation for the Stage theatre is complete, with groundwork ongoing across the site. Photo by Union Man:


DSCN1103 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62










The cores of 22 Bishopsgate, viewed from St Paul's Cathedral and Bishopsgate. Photos by Union Man:


DSCN1148 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1108 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Core now at level 35 of 39, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1109 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1111 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

So good to watch 22 Bishopgate rise. :cheers: It already looks massive.


----------



## london lad

Well this is the new version of what those cores will eventually become.


----------



## Myster E

^^ really? looks shorter plus prefer the older design ️


----------



## hugh

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> WOW Seoul rank at 6 :banana:


And that's_ with_ Prada shoegate.


----------



## erbse

london lad said:


> Well this is the new version of what those cores will eventually become.


For fook's sake, what is that?


----------



## Bligh

london lad said:


> Well this is the new version of what those cores will eventually become.


Is this a joke? Can someone else confirm?


----------



## london lad

Bligh said:


> Is this a joke? Can someone else confirm?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557&page=752


----------



## Architecture lover

Is it bad that I like the new one even better? The design appears simple, but it leaves space for future projects to gain "that building" attitude and admiration.


----------



## inno4321

hugh said:


> And that's_ with_ Prada shoegate.


^^
I see
but No relationship with Seoul's rank.
No matter what ..democracy march on and end up prevail!
cause that is path of evolution


----------



## SE9

Bligh said:


> Is this a joke? Can someone else confirm?


An SSC London exclusive


----------



## SE9

Architecture lover said:


> Is it bad that I like the new one even better? The design appears simple, but it leaves space for future projects to gain "that building" attitude and admiration.


Some in the London forum share your opinion, though it's in the minority.


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










The Principal Tower core rising above Norton Folgate, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










This week at The Scalpel, photos by chest:


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

22 Bishopgate gets worse and worse. An abhorrent design and an even worse decision if it goes through.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Yeah, I really liked the future skyline of the city with the old bishopgate design and without this undershaft building. That looked really cool and innovative, now it looks like a mess. But I still love all the developments in Nine Elms and especially Canary Wharf, which could get the best european skyline.


----------



## Torch

*18 Blackfriars Road*

*Residential tower:*
*178.5-m - 52 stories* by Wilkinson Eyre Architects

*Office tower:*
*136 m - 32 stories* by Brisac Gonzales

Developer: Black Pearl 

https://www.dezeen.com/2016/12/01/skyscrapers-18-blackfriars-road-wilkinson-eyre-brisac-gonzalez-london/

click to enlarge








PDF with diagrams, sketches and renderings


----------



## SE9

^^

We're typically faster than Dezeen and the general press when it comes to skyscraper proposals!



SE9 said:


> *18 Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389557
> 
> Official website: http://18blackfriarsroad.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
> 
> London borough: Southwark
> 
> Developer: Black Pearl
> 
> Architect: Wilkinson Eyre
> 
> Height: 178m | 136m | 62m
> 
> Floors: 51 | 32 | 17
> 
> Plans have been unveiled for a residential, office and hotel scheme at 18 Blackfriars:


----------



## Torch

SE9 said:


> ^^
> 
> We're typically faster than Dezeen and the general press when it comes to skyscraper proposals!


Ok, I'll note that for the future. I looked six pages back before posting mine. So I didn't expect them to be that much slower.
At least the PDF link at the bottom is very interesting. Should I remove the already posted pictures?


----------



## SE9

Nah, no need


----------



## hugh

Architecture lover said:


> Is it bad that I like the new one even better?


No.


----------



## ILTarantino

Not good, but better than it was IMHO


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for major London city office rebuild*
> 
> *London planners have given the thumbs up to redevelop a 1991-constructed city office building at 60 London Wall.*
> 
> The existing office will be stripped back to its steel frame and rebuilt with an extra four floors raising the total office space to 320,000 sq ft.
> 
> Designs by architect EPR see the upper five floors of the 12-storey building stepped and set back from the front elevation lessening their impact at street level and creating outdoor space for terraces.
> 
> Enabling works will now start with structural demolition set to begin in April. Work will start on the superstructure just before the end of next year with the building ready for tenants at the end of 2019.
> 
> ‎LaSalle Investment Management bought the 260,000 sq ft building for just under £200m last summer on behalf of California State Teachers’ Retirement System.
> 
> Gary Player, Head of London Business Space, ‎LaSalle Investment Management commented: “We acquired 60 London Wall because of its prime location in an area that is becoming more accessible, with Crossrail/Elizabeth line, as well as the opportunity to create significant additional lettable area and a first-class product that we will be delivering in 2019.”












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/01/green-light-for-major-london-city-office-rebuild/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is this what they're replacing? It's quite a nice postmodern building.



















The postmodernist heritage conservation effort needs to step up its game.


----------



## JD47

Devastated about 22 Bishopsgate! Really liked the previous proposal and thought a spire on top would of been pretty cool too. The new design looks like a pile of crap tbh.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *ISG set for £60m Westminster City Hall revamp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISG is understood to be a front runner in the race to secure Westminster City Council’s £60m project to refurbish its City Hall building in London.*
> 
> Council chiefs are pressing ahead with the headquarters overhaul as maintenance of the 1960s building has become increasingly difficult and costly.
> 
> The 19-floor tower revamp is expected to take up to two years to complete and is due to get underway early in 2017.
> 
> Designed by BDP, the 64 Victoria Street project will include repair and cleaning of the external stonework and the replacement of all windows.
> 
> Internally the contractor will replace building services and install new lifts. The 19th floor will be improved with floor to ceiling windows and new plant fitted to the roof, raisjng the building’s height slightly.
> 
> According to construction information specialist Glenigan ISG is bidding against Wates and Graham Construction for the big refurb job.
> 
> Faithful & Gould is acting as the cost consultant.
> 
> Councillor Robert Davis MBE DL, Deputy Leader and Cabinet Member for the Built Environment, said: “City Hall plays an important role in the public life of Westminster but it is currently underperforming, both for visitors and staff as well as environmentally.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/30/isg-set-for-60m-westminster-city-hall-revamp/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Mace wins pre-construction deal on £500m Shoreditch towers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malaysian investor AlloyMtd Group has confirmed Mace has won the pre-construction services deal for its £450m One Crown Place project in east London.*
> 
> *One Crown Place is situated on the edge of the City of London and will consist of two residential tower blocks above an office podium building.*
> 
> Currently the site is being prepared for construction with piling due to start in March 2017 and construction is set to be completed by summer 2020.
> 
> Under the pre-contract services agreement Mace will work with AlloyMtd Group to design and procure the sub-contractor packages, the first part of a two-stage construction process.
> 
> It is hoped that a major project contract will then be signed in autumn 2017.
> 
> AlloyMtd Group President and Chief Executive Officer, Tan Sri Dr Azmil Khalid said: “This is the first project of its type that AlloyMtd has developed in central London and we very much look forward to working together with Mace and CBRE to deliver this new London landmark.”
> 
> Mace COO for Construction, Gareth Lewis, said: “It’s a complex and challenging project and we will be drawing upon our extensive experience in this field to create a high-value, high-rise development that leaves a lasting legacy for London.”
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com...re-construction-deal-500m-east-london-towers/


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Television Centre* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1398684

Official website: http://www.television-centre.com/

Project facts


Address: Television Centre, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Developer: Stanhope

Architects: AHMM, Maccreanor Lavington, Duggan Morris, Gillespies, dRMM

Homes: 950










Construction update by yours truly


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks good.


----------



## heymikey1981

They're worried this building might get listed in the near future after No 1 Poultry received Grade II* status. So stripping out all of its postmodernist facade will ensure this building will never get listed.




ThatOneGuy said:


> Is this what they're replacing? It's quite a nice postmodern building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The postmodernist heritage conservation effort needs to step up its game.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Heathrow names seven firms for airport design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seven firms have been contracted by Heathrow to design plans for the airport’s sustainable expansion.*
> 
> The group – Amec Foster Wheeler, Arup, Atkins, Grimshaw, Mott MacDonald, Jacobs and Quod – will now be known as the Integrated Design Team.
> 
> The seven teams have each been awarded 4-year term contracts.
> 
> The appointment of the IDT follows the announcement of the partners in the Programme Client Team in March. These included: Arup, CH2M, MACE and Turner & Townsend.
> 
> Barry Weekes, Head of Design at Heathrow, said: “With their institutional knowledge of Heathrow, and proven record in building complex infrastructure projects, the members of the Integrated Design Team will allow us to hit the ground running to deliver Heathrow expansion.
> 
> “Their appointment is a significant milestone in what will be a fast paced design and engineering schedule. We are now well on our way to delivering Britain’s new runway, providing the additional capacity our country needs to maintain its place in the world as a prosperous, outward looking trading nation.”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/01/heathrow-names-seven-firms-for-airport-design/


----------



## ThatOneGuy

heymikey1981 said:


> They're worried this building might get listed in the near future after No 1 Poultry received Grade II* status. So stripping out all of its postmodernist facade will ensure this building will never get listed.


They should list it _right now_.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










This weekend at The Scalpel, photos by opayek and chest:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Harbour Central rising, photo by TM:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Project facts


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










The core of 1 Bank Street viewed from West India Avenue, photo by TM:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Brunel Building* |Paddington W2

London forum thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844812&page=2

Official website:http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/55-65-north-wharf-road1/

Project facts


Address: 55-65 North Wharf Road , Paddington W2 1LA

London borough: City of Westminster

Developer: Derwent London

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office floorspace: 240,000 sq ft 

Floors: 16











The Brunel Building construction update by myself


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*1 Undershaft | City of London | 290m | 73 fl | Approved*

Photo taken by me of St Helens which will become 1 Undershaft in the turn of the next decade:


----------



## erbse

What happened to *22 Bishopsgate* is a sad scandal 



Loyalist. said:


> I invite everyone to look back at the first page of this thread: The Pinnacle was a truly beautiful building.
> 
> What a gigantic missed opportunity for London for decades to come. Instead of the Pinnacle we're getting London's version of the Tour Montparnasse.
> 
> The developers responsible for this piece of junk should be ashamed. No imagination, no flair. Very sad.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557&page=758


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Sir Robert McAlpine bags Big Ben tower revamp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sir Robert McAlpine’s special projects division has secured the pre-construction service agreement to restore the Big Ben tower at the Palace of Westminster.*
> 
> A three-year programme of restoration and modernisation work is due to begin in early 2017 on the Elizabeth Tower, the Great Clock and the Great Bell.
> 
> The high-profile scaffolding erection for the 96m tall tower is expected to take six months alone to complete with at least one clock face left exposed during the upgrade.
> 
> McAlpine’s scaffolding construction and the pre-construction agreement is worth £3.5m, with the full conservation of the Elizabeth Tower expected to cost £29m.
> 
> *Work plan*
> 
> While the tower itself is structurally sound and does not require works to improve its stability, other works are now a matter of urgency.
> 
> Cracks have developed in the masonry, the cast iron work on the roof and belfry is corroding, and leaks have caused damage internally.
> 
> Condensation problems have led to problems with damp, cracked plasterwork and rust. Corrosion to the bell frame has caused one of the feet supporting the quarter bells and Big Ben to split. Stonework damage is present at high levels and the famous Ayrton Light, which tops the Tower and shines to indicate that Parliament is sitting, needs to be fully dismantled and restored.
> 
> One of the aims of the project is to conserve significant elements of the Tower, as designed by architects Charles Barry and Augustus Welby Pugin.
> 
> The existing black and gold colouring around the clock dials was applied in the 1980s. Parliament’s team of conservation architects are currently analysing the original paint used to decorate the surrounding areas to each clock dial.
> 
> Once a clear picture of the early colour schemes has been built up, the stonework will be repainted to reflect, as far as possible, Pugin’s original design.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/29/sir-robert-mcalpine-bags-big-ben-tower-revamp/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Mayor targets 90,000 lower cost homes*
> 
> *The Mayor of London has today set out new planning rules to speed up the building of 90,000 affordable housing, alongside record-breaking investment of £3.15bn in the capital.*
> 
> The 2016-21 funding programme represents the biggest housing deal ever secured by City Hall, rising from £1.1bn previously allocated over the 2015-2018 period.
> 
> His target of 90,000 low cost homes by 2020-21 represents a 48% increase from the number of affordable homes built between 2009-10 and 2014-15.
> 
> The Mayor is also today launching new planning guidance, setting out for the first time an innovative approach both to speeding up decisions in the planning system as well as supporting build to rent schemes.
> 
> It will basically heavily scrutinise projects with less than 35% affordable housing and apply a light touch approach to schemes planning more than 35%.
> 
> Following negotiations with government, new rules mean investment in London can now be spent on a mix of homes for low-cost rent and affordable homeownership.
> 
> Most homes in the Mayor’s programme will be delivered by housing associations, with the condition that their plans must include a minimum 50% affordable housing, with some partners enabled to deliver at least 60%.
> 
> The Mayor said the Supplementary Planning Guidance was the first step to raising affordable housing levels from the low level of 13% given permission.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/11/29/london-mayor-targets-90000-lower-cost-homes/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£775m Paddington Cube gets planning green light*
> 
> *Westminster City Council has given the thumbs up to developer Irvine Sellar’s revised plans for his £775m Paddington Quarter scheme in West London.*
> 
> The 14-storey cube-shaped office building replaces earlier plans for a landmark 72-storey residential tower, nicknamed the ‘Paddington Pole’, which was abandoned after running into fierce opposition.
> 
> Great Western Developments and development partner Sellar Paddington are aiming to build the distinctive building – likened to an ice cube – at the former Royal Mail sorting and post office site adjacent to Paddington Station.
> 
> Designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, the 360,000 sq ft Paddington Cube would sit on a three storey podium 12m above 1.35 acres of newly created public realm.
> 
> The Paddington Quarter development will accommodate more than 4,000 new jobs for Paddington and include 80,000 sq ft of retail and restaurant space over five levels, including a rooftop restaurant.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/07/775m-paddington-cube-gets-planning-green-light/


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...illuminate-london-bridges-leo-villareal#img-2



> *New York artist gets green light to illuminate London's bridges
> 
> *_Leo Villareal, who lit up the Bay Bridge in San Francisco to popular acclaim, will do the same to 17 bridges along the Thames_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villareal and the British architects and urban planners Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands won from a shortlist of six for what is one of the UK’s biggest ever public art commissions.
> 
> The scheme will be permanent, taking in 17 bridges over six nautical miles from Tower Bridge in the east to Albert Bridge in the west.
> 
> Villareal and his collaborators are proposing a sensitive “rhythm of light” across each bridge, created using computer code which monitors and responds to the ebbs and flows of the river and pedestrians.


----------



## PortoNuts

That sounds interesting.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Green light for five-floor “iceberg” basement below Claridge’s*
> 
> *Claridge’s hotel has been granted planning permission for a five-floor ‘iceberg’ basement beneath the Art Deco portion of the grade II listed Mayfair building.*
> 
> Westminster Council has given the green light for the deep basement which will house a new swimming pool and spa in the first lower level.
> 
> A new second basement level will contain an in-house bakery and chocolatier as well staff changing and dining and a kitchen prep area.
> 
> Unsightly roof top plant will also be relocated in the lower basement levels along with a boiler room allowing the top floors of the building to be rebuilt and extended for 40 more rooms and suites.
> 
> The ambitious basement and roof extension plan follows previous proposals for a two-floor basement extension, which because of ground conditions required piles to extend to the same depth as the newly proposed five floor basement.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-five-floor-iceberg-basement-below-claridges/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *£3.1bn Bakerloo line extension along Old Kent Road 'by 2028/9'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An extension of the Bakerloo line from Elephant & Castle to Lewisham could be completed in 12 years, according to Transport for London's new business plan.*
> 
> Previously touted for completion in 2030, Transport for London now says that the Bakerloo line could be extended to Lewisham via Old Kent Road as soon as 2028/29.
> 
> The Old Kent Road is designated as an 'opportunity area' in London planning policy with 20,000 new homes likely to be build over the coming years.
> 
> Developers will be required to contribute to the £3.1 billion cost of the new tube link.
> 
> Current plans assume the construction of two new Bakerloo line stations in Southwark – one near Tesco in SE1 and another near Toys R Us in SE15.
> 
> At last week's Southwark council assembly meeting, Grange ward Lib Dem councillor Damian O'Brien urged the borough's Labour administration to lobby for a third station at Bricklayers Arms.
> 
> TfL will hold a further consultation on plans for the Bakerloo line extension in the New Year.
> 
> ...


http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/9020


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Contractor wanted for major Bermondsey mixed-use site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The hunt has started for a main contractor to help convert a former industrial estate in south London into a major mixed-use scheme.*
> 
> *Developer London Square has completed on a £50m land deal to transform the former Rich Industrial Estate in Bermondsey.*
> 
> Once home to food company Crosse & Blackwell, the former factory site will be redeveloped into a high quality mixed use scheme.
> 
> A spokesman for the developer said the hunt has now started for a main contractor to transform the 4.7 acre site.
> 
> The new London Square Bermondsey will contain 406 apartments within six distinctive buildings alongside 21,000 sq m of commercial, retail, art gallery, storage floor space and small business hub.
> 
> Mark Smith, Development Director, London Square, said: “The completion of this deal is great news for Southwark and demonstrates our commitment to playing a leading role in building more homes in the capital.
> 
> ‘We have an impressive track record in the conversion and restoration of historic buildings with fascinating original features and regenerating former industrial sites.
> 
> ‘We are looking forward to creating a new chapter for the entire site, with new homes, shops, an art gallery, business spaces and new jobs.
> 
> “Bermondsey is now one of the most fashionable districts in London, with a great creative vibe, and London Square will build on this to redefine this as a new destination in SE1.”
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...r-wanted-for-major-bermondsey-mixed-use-site/


----------



## djm160190

Future of Canary Wharf revealed in draft Tower Hamlets Local Plan

http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/local-news/future-canary-wharf-revealed-draft-12288576


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Funding deal for UK’s first modular build to rent scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Homes for rent developer Essential Living has agreed a £60m loan facility for Britain’s first modular build to rent scheme in London.*
> 
> The four-year club deal, funded equally by Royal Bank of Scotland and HSBC will finance the development of Creekside Wharf in Greenwich.
> 
> Designed by Assael Architecture, the 249-homes will include a block designed exclusively for families, with innovative buggy storage, noise insulation and an on-site crèche.
> 
> At 23-storeys, Creekside Wharf will be one of the tallest residential buildings to be constructed using off-site methods.
> 
> A quarter of the apartments will be discounted to accommodate low-income households designated by the local council.
> 
> Discount market rent homes will be priced from 55% of market rent and blended in with the market-rented apartments.
> 
> This will be the first housing development to include discount market rent apartments, which are now set to be rolled out more widely under plans announced by the mayor of London.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...l-for-uks-first-modular-build-to-rent-scheme/


----------



## SE9

djm160190 said:


> Future of Canary Wharf revealed in draft Tower Hamlets Local Plan
> 
> http://www.wharf.co.uk/news/local-news/future-canary-wharf-revealed-draft-12288576


Tower Hamlets has been all over the place with respect to planning around the Isle of Dogs, I won't hold my breath for any different.


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/9020


A game changer for south east London. Desperately needed for Old Kent Road and Lewisham, which is developing at rapid pace.


----------



## SE9

*Goldman Sachs London* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1605959

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 40 Shoe Lane and 70 Farringdon Street, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Within

Developer: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 113,817m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at the Goldman Sachs site:


----------



## SE9

*One New Street Square* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692880

Official website: http://www.landsecuritieslondon.com/portfolio/1-New-Street-Square


Project facts


Address: 1 New Street Square, London EC4

Ward: Farringdon Without

Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Robin Partington Architects

Height: 70m

Floors: 16










1 New Street Square this week, practically complete:


----------



## SE9




----------



## SE9

*Mathematics: The Winton Gallery* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://beta.sciencemuseum.org.uk/mathematics


Project facts


Address: Science Museum, Exhibition Road, London SW7

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Developer: Science Museum

Architect: Zaha Hadid Architects

Cost: £5 million

A new gallery has been unveiled at the Science Museum:

- *BBC News:* Inside Dame Zaha Hadid's 'womb-like' Science Museum gallery

- *The Telegraph:* Thanks to Zaha Hadid, mathematics gets a home to do it proud

- *The Guardian:* Science Museum's maths gallery soars with stunning Zaha Hadid design


----------



## SE9

*Sky Central* | Osterley TW7

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://corporate.sky.com/


Project facts


Address: Sky Central, Grant Way, London TW7

London borough: Hounslow

Developer: Sky plc

Architect: PLP Architecture

Floorspace: 37,700m²

Floors: 3

Inside the new headquarters of broadcaster Sky, recently opened in west London:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photo by just1snap:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Project facts


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










The rising Newfoundland core, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Project facts


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25










Rising cores at Harbour Central, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39










Cladding progress at the Scalpel, photos by chest:


----------



## LDN N7

Good to see all these banks threatening to move are still happy enough to press on with £billions worth of new office space in the city.

Smacks of just saying stuff to get better business rates from the government over actually moving anywhere.


----------



## PortoNuts

Newfoundland is a winner.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Project facts


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Core up to level 13 of 40, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










A December morning in Stratford, photo by chrissus83:


----------



## PortoNuts

Such a tremendous impact from that angle.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Project facts


London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Knight Dragon

Cost: £8.4 billion ($11bn)

Homes: 12,678

Total floorspace: 1,477,311m²










Construction at Upper and Lower Riverside, at the eastern side of the Peninsula. Photo by chest:


----------



## VDB

^^

Absolutely vast. 12,600 homes in one development is crazy big!


----------



## SE9

It's a very exciting development to see rise. A few London forumers have recently moved into the first completed sections at Lower Riverside.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Project facts


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700










Construction progress at Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos by kleon:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Hill starts 408-home London Fish Island scheme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Housing association Peabody has got the green light to provide hundreds of new homes and commercial space in Hackney Wick, East London.*
> 
> Contractor Hill will now start work on the first phase of Fish Island Village development, which lies next to the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.
> 
> The housing projects at Neptune Wharf and Monier Road, will include affordable rent, shared ownership, and intermediate market rent homes. There will also be some private sale and market rent homes.
> 
> The initial phase of 408 homes and workspace, designed by Haworth Tompkins, will be spread over 13 buildings on the site of former warehouses next to the Hertford Union Canal.
> 
> These buildings will sit alongside structures by Pitman Tozer and Lyndon Goode Architects in the later phases taking the development up to 580 homes with 44,000 sq ft of workspace operated by The Trampery, a London-based social enterprise.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/12/hill-starts-408-home-london-fish-island-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Winners named for £350m London Underground civils*
> 
> *London Underground has named its preferred contractor teams for its £350m Future Stations’ Civils and Tunnelling Works framework.*
> 
> Joint ventures between Morgan Sindall/BeMo and Taylor Woodrow/Bam Nuttall have won places on all three lots covering civils, tunnelling and combined civils and tunnelling.
> 
> Hochtief was also successful but only secured a place on the third combined civils and tunnelling lot with the other joint ventures.
> 
> *The eight-year framework is part of London Underground’s plans to upgrade its stations – including Camden, Elephant and Castle and Paddington. *
> 
> Work packages will include the construction of new station entrances, ticket halls and platforms including associated tunnelling and shaft works.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/08/winners-named-for-350m-london-underground-civils/


----------



## SE9

Sadiq Khan gives green light for two tallest towers in the City to be built


----------



## SE9

An error in the article above: the Mayor hasn't rubber-stamped the height change to 22 Bishopsgate (yet to be decided by the City of London), only changes to its base.


----------



## SE9

> *Heathrow starts work on third runway planning application*
> 
> Heathrow has announced it has started preparation of a planning application to expand the airport with a new runway.
> 
> The application is intended to be formally submitted in 2019, after the government has designated the National Policy Statement.
> 
> It comes after the government finally chose Heathrow as the location for a new runway in the south east in October.
> 
> Heathrow said it will undertake “extensive engagement and consultation with local communities and other stakeholders” on various aspects of the scheme including environmental impacts and project design.


Continued: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/heat...d-runway-planning-application/5085377.article


----------



## SE9

*The Design Museum* and *Holland Green* | Kensington W8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860864

Official website: https://designmuseum.org/new-design-museum


Location


Address: Commonwealth Institute, Kensington High Street, London W8

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: High Street Kensington









Project facts


Developer: Chelsfield Partners | Ilchester Estate

Architect: OMA

Cost: £80 million

Museum space: 10,000m²

Homes: 63

A look around the newly opened Design Museum:


----------



## SE9

*Illuminated River* | Central London

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1888837

Official website: http://illuminatedriver.london/


Project facts


Client: Illuminated River Foundation

Lead artist: Leo Villareal

Consultant: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Curator: Future\Pace

Cost: £20 million

Bridges: 17

Artist Leo Villareal has been selected to illuminate the bridges of central London:

- *The Guardian:* New York artist gets green light to illuminate London's bridges

- *Financial Times:* US artist Leo Villareal wins contest to illuminate London’s bridges

- *Architects Journal:* Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands wins contest to light London bridges


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Construction progress at plot N08 of East Village, photo by elephant1:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Place* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646861

Official website: http://www.aldgate-place.com/


Location


Address: 35 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Aldgate East









Project facts


Developer: Barratt London and British Land

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: 82m | 79m | 70m

Floors: 26 | 25 | 22

Homes: 463










Construction progress at Aldgate Place, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1115 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1129 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1121 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## VDB

^^

Stunning


----------



## AbidM

The skyscrapers of London are looking good in the winter sun. Great job SE9 and co.


----------



## Bligh

I love that Aldgate development.


----------



## SE9

*8 Albert Embankment* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965413

Official website: http://www.eightalbertembankment.com/


Location


Address: 8 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














| Lambeth North









Project facts


Developer: London Fire and Emergency Planning Authority | U+I

New London Fire Brigade Museum

Homes: 300

Plans have been unveiled for a fire brigade museum and 300 homes in Lambeth. A planning application is expected next year:


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/



Location


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 5,300










Construction progress at the South Gardens and West Grove phases of Elephant Park:


----------



## bieber

PortoNuts said:


> http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-five-floor-iceberg-basement-below-claridges/


It seems to be a BIM model. good idea for a refurbishment. Ideal to do the Survey scans and to implement into the model...who is the designer?


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Looking south along Bishopsgate, photo by potto:


----------



## Bligh

It's such a good time to be a Skyscraper fan in London right now! Great updates SE9!


----------



## YalnızAdam

We again wait for a new summary of projects by SE9 in the first days of the new year. I follow everyday London porjects. Greetings from Turkey.


----------



## SE9

The 2017 'summary of projects' and 'directory of projects' are currently being compiled, to be posted at some point on 1st January if I'm not too smashed.

Cheers for visiting!


----------



## SE9

*Principal Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://www.principalplace.co.uk/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m | 67m

Floors: 51 | 17










The rising Principal Tower, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1178 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1173 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Pr038

Best thread in this forum. Looking very often and have done it for years. The amount of projects in this city is crazy. I mean if only 10 % of this constructions would be build in other places i think people would be "lucky". In London its like nothing haha..

Keep up the great work. Peace. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Pr038 said:


> Best thread in this forum. Looking very often and have done it for years. The amount of projects in this city is crazy. I mean if only 10 % of this constructions would be build in other places i think people would be "lucky". In London its like nothing haha..
> 
> Keep up the great work. Peace. :cheers:


Apart from the amount of projects, it's also due to SE9's fantastic job.


----------



## SE9

*Glengall Quay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773823

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 49-59 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Crossharbour









Project facts


Developer: Meadow Residential

Architect: 3D Reid

Height: 95m | 80m

Floors: 30 | 25

New plans for Glengall Quay have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lidl UK gets go-ahead for new 70 million pounds London HQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discount supermarket Lidl UK has been given local government approval to build a new London head office for its British business, clearing a significant hurdle to a 70 million pounds investment, it said on Friday.*
> 
> German-owned Lidl, which has won market share from biggerrivals Tesco, Sainsbury's, Asda andMorrisons, but has seen its rate of sales growth slow this year, said the Royal Borough of Kingston's planning committee had decided to grant permission for the proposed development at Tolworth, southwest London.
> 
> Plans for the new headquarters, together with investment in a new British distribution centre and an aggressive store expansion programme, show Lidl's appetite to invest in the UK has not been diminished by uncertainties caused by Britain's June vote to leave the European Union.
> 
> Kingston's consent will now be referred to the London Mayor's office for final approval.
> 
> "We hope to receive the Mayor of London’s feedback and to progress with the plans early in the new year," said Ingo Fischer, Lidl UK director for expansion and development.The planned 240,000 square feet (22,300 square metre) office will replace Lidl's current Wimbledon headquarters which it has outgrown.
> 
> “Our new headquarters not only signify an investment in our own infrastructure and workforce, but also highlight our wider investment ambitions within London as Lidl UK continues to experience incredible growth," said Fischer.
> 
> Earlier this month Lidl said it would spend 70 million pounds building a new distribution centre in Britain next year, creating 500 jobs.
> 
> ...


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-lidl-investment-idUKKBN1451HU


----------



## SE9

*Night Tube to roll out on Piccadilly line*
The Wharf
16 December 2016










> *The 24-hour weekend service comes to its fifth line after it opened on the Jubilee, Victoria, Northern and Central lines earlier in 2016*
> 
> Canary Wharf passengers will now have 24-hour weekend access to as far as Heathrow and Cockfosters with the arrival of the Night Tube on the Piccadilly line.
> 
> Late night party-goers in the Docklands area could already use the entire Jubilee line throughout Friday and Saturday nights as well as the Central, Northern and Victoria lines.
> 
> And now, with the Piccadilly line joining the fold on Friday, December 16, they can access every station between Cockfosters and Heathrow Terminal Five, as the Piccadilly trains stop at Green Park.
> 
> The trains will be running on average every 10 minutes but there will be no service on the Terminal Four loop or between Acton Town and Uxbridge.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Capital Interchange Way* | Brentford TW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965725

Official website: http://ciwconsultation.com/


Location


Address: 1-4 Capital Interchange Way, London TW8

London borough: Hounslow

Station: Kew Bridge







| Gunnersbury
















Project facts


Developer: Facilitas

Architect: aLL Design

Height: 68m | 64m | 61m

Floors: 20 | 19 | 18

Plans for Capital Interchange Way have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Architecture lover

The facade on one of the buildings appears to have wind turbines, if that's the case it's going to be one of a kind!


----------



## SE9

*22 Gordon Street* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1804116

Official website: https://www.bartlett.ucl.ac.uk/arch...-Bartlett-estates-strategy/wates-house-design


Location


Address: 22 Gordon Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Warren Street







| Euston Square









Project facts


Developer: University College London

Architect: Hawkins/Brown

Cost: £30 million

Floors: 6

The redevelopment of University College London's architecture school has completed:

- *Building Design:* The Bartlett School of Architecture, by Hawkins Brown

- *University College London:* UCL Bartlett School of Architecture opens new home

- *Dezeen:* Hawkins\Brown remodels Bloomsbury building for The Bartlett architecture school


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










This week at the Newfoundland site, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1201 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1202 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## GB1

What's happening to the building under raps down the road from the UCL building


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> What's happening to the building under raps down the road from the UCL building


The windows of UCL's Christopher Ingold Building are being replaced.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Stansted unveils plans for new £130m arrivals hall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London Stansted Airport has unveiled plans for a new £130m arrivals building. The proposed 34,000m2 building spans three levels and would be delivered inside the existing footprint of the airport located adjacent to the current terminal and the Radisson Blu Hotel. *
> 
> It will include plans for a larger immigration and baggage reclaim area, new retail facilities and a public forecourt.
> 
> The new arrivals building will enable the current terminal building to be reconfigured and dedicated entirely to departing passengers.
> 
> Subject to the relevant planning consents and approvals, it is expected the arrivals building will take up to three years to complete with other improvements to the existing terminal due to be finished by 2022.
> 
> Stansted Airport’s CEO, Andrew Cowan, said: “Since MAG acquired the airport in early 2013, we have turned Stansted into one of the UK’s fastest growing airports.
> 
> “It has always been our vision to invest in its infrastructure to create the best experience for our growing number of passengers and airline customers and we have already invested over £150 million to update our terminal and satellite facilities.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/16/stansted-unveils-plans-for-new-130m-arrivals-hall/


----------



## SE9

Architecture lover said:


> The facade on one of the buildings appears to have wind turbines, if that's the case it's going to be one of a kind!


They're fixed pieces of cladding, designed by Will Alsop's architecture firm. It's their largest UK scheme to date.


----------



## SE9

*Elephant & Castle Town Centre* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830404

Official website: http://www.elephantandcastletowncentre.co.uk/


Location


Address: Elephant & Castle and London College of Communications, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey 

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 121m | 117m | 83m | 82m | 77m | 69m | 53m

Floors: 35 | 32 | 24 | 23 | 21 | 20 | 12

Homes: 979

1,000-seat cinema

500-capacity music venue

Plans for Elephant & Castle Town Centre have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/


Project facts


Cost: £15 billion

Stations: 40

Standard Gauge

Route length: 136km

Track installation progress at Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,763










Construction progress at the Village Centre phase of Kidbrooke Village, photos courtesy of Coinford:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at White Hart Lane, photos by Bazza:


----------



## PortoNuts

Kidbrooke Village looks exceptionally good.


----------



## SE9

*London Fruit & Wool Exchange* | Spitalfields E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871400

Official website: http://www.exemplar.co.uk/property/london-fruit-wool-exchange/


Location


Address: London Fruit & Wool Exchange, Brushfield Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Shoreditch High Street









Project facts


Developer: M&G Real Estate | Exemplar

Architect: Bennetts Associates

Cost: £200 million

Floors: 6










Floorplate installation ongoing at the London Fruit & Wool Exchange, photo by Union Man:


DSCN1180 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

> *McAlpine early frontrunner for £600m Google HQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sir Robert McAlpine is understood to have emerged as an early frontrunner in the bid race to build a landmark building for Google in London.*
> 
> *The firm is bidding with Lendlease, Mace and Multiplex for the £600m project to build the 10-storey HQ at King’s Cross Goods Yard.*
> 
> A source told the Enquirer: “It is still early in the assessment process but McAlpine looks to be leading the rest of the bidders.”
> 
> “Now it looks like the final decision will now be taken in the New Year.”
> 
> Google’s new building is designed by Heatherwick Studio and Bjarke Ingels Group and replaces previous plans that were suddenly withdrawn in 2015 for being too boring.
> 
> The new 650,000 sq ft complex will make up more than half of the company’s complete King Cross campus.
> 
> Presently it occupies one 380,000 sq ft development at 6 Pancras Square and is due to move into a second leased building, now being built by Carillion, in 2018.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/14/mcalpine-early-frontrunner-for-600m-google-hq/


----------



## YalnızAdam

I noticed that once in this thread i shared my this work :










but not this one, so i wanted to share it with you. I am not an architecture, i just did it for fun. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Lidl UK gets go-ahead for new 70 million pounds London HQ*
> ..





















http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2016/12/19/lidl-given-go-ahead-for-70m-london-hq/


----------



## SE9

^ That building started life as a print works.


----------



## SE9

> *'It's like a ghost town': Eerie pictures show central London deserted on Christmas Day*
> 
> The capital’s thronging squares and rammed high streets were like a “ghost town” yesterday as millions of Londoners and tourists enjoyed Christmas at home.
> 
> Iconic hotspots such as Piccadilly Circus, Oxford Street and Covent Garden are almost always crowded and loud – but yesterday morning they were deserted.
> 
> There was almost no traffic on the roads, allowing those few who did venture out the rare chance to stroll across the centre of Oxford Circus or dance in the middle of Tottenham Court Road.
> 
> Photographer Jon Cartwright, 41, took the opportunity to photograph some of London’s busiest areas in the “eerie” Christmas quiet.


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ondon-deserted-on-christmas-day-a3428261.html


----------



## SE9

> *Plans revealed to bring unused White City rail arches back into use for shops and businesses*
> 
> More than 30 unused railway arches in White City could be transformed into a diverse mix of commercial, leisure and retail space.
> 
> Transport for London’s plan for the arches, near Wood Lane Tube station, will also see new cycle parking and pedestrian passageways in an attempt to improve connectivity in the neighbourhood.
> 
> 
> The 31 arches are located along the Hammersmith and City viaduct between the Wood Lane Tube station and the A3320 West Cross Route.
> 
> The arches are next to the major developments including the extension to Westfield London shopping centre and the construction of nearly 2,500 new homes, office spaces, restaurants, shops and leisure spaces.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/plans-revealed-bring-unused-white-12350424


----------



## SE9

Christmas Lights - A London Timelapse Film
Mattia Bicchi Photography | December 2016


196451883​


----------



## SE9

*25 Lavington Street* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913683

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 25 Lavington Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark







| Borough







| London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Gaterule Limited

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 71m | 41m | 40m | 31m

Floors: 20 | 13 | 9 | 8

Plans for 25 Lavington Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Gantry* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802850

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Plot N17, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Times Two Securities

Architect: ICA Architects

Hotel rooms: 440

Floors: 21

Plans for The Gantry have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation.


----------



## SE9

*Chrisp Street Market* | Poplar E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1853559

Official website: http://www.chrispstreet.org.uk/


Location


Address: Chrisp Street Market, Chrisp Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: All Saints









Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes | Poplar Harca

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Homes: 649

Non-residential space: 19,542m²

Plans for Chrisp Street Market have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Orchard Wharf* | Leamouth E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892322

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Castle Wharf Esso Petrol Station, Leamouth Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: East India







| Canning Town
















Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: BUJ Architects

Height: 78m | 66m

Floors: 24 | 20

Plans for Orchard Wharf have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687259

Official website: http://www.ealingfilmworks.com/


Location


Address: 59-63 New Broadway, London W5

London borough: Ealing

Station: Ealing Broadway























Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: TP Bennett

1,000 seat cinema

Homes: 161



















Construction has commenced at the Ealing Filmworks site:


----------



## SE9

*Islington Square* | Islington N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898159

Official website: http://www.islingtonsquare.com/


Location


Address: 5 Almeida Street, London N1

London borough: Islington

Station: Essex Road







| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Sager Group

Architect: CZWG

Cost: £370 million

Homes: 356

Amenities: shops, restaurants, offices, a health club and cinema



















Construction ongoing at Islington Square:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Ealing Filmworks* | Ealing W5


Looking forward to see that plaza.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,610

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 35,000m²










Construction progress at phase 1 of Wood Wharf, photos by Union Man:


DSCN1236 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN1239 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Christ, it's rising :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*54 Kennington Road* | Kennington SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739717

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 54 Kennington Road, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Lambeth North







| Waterloo
















Project facts


Developer: Cranborne Enterprises

Architect: Falconer Chester Hall

Floorspace: 15,352m² 

Floors: 13

Plans for a new hotel at 54 Kennington Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

Brick and glass. What a lovely mix.


----------



## sion.campbell

PortoNuts said:


> Brick and glass. What a lovely mix.


I totally agree with you there! It's so lovely to see so many proposals now using so much brickwork. I felt at one point many proposals were either just fully glazed, or really cheap materials, so it's really nice to see so many things going back to essentially the basics of brick! It really is lovely!


----------



## SE9

*The Collective Stratford* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867735

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 304-312 High Street, London E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford High Street









Project facts


Developer: The Collective

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 63m

Floors: 13

Plans for The Collective Stratford have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Westfield Croydon* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676124

Official website: http://www.thecroydonpartnership.com/


Location


Address: Whitgift Shopping Centre and surrounding land, Croydon CR0

London borough: Croydon

Station: West Croydon





















| East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Westfield | Hammerson

Architect: Hawkins Brown | Leonard Design

Retail and leisure space: 173,684m² (GEA)

Homes: 626 - 967

Cost: £1.4 billion

An outline application for Westfield Croydon has been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*18 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389557

Official website: http://18blackfriarsroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: Black Pearl

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Height: 178m | 136m | 62m

Floors: 51 | 32 | 17










Site demolition progress at 18 Blackfriars Road, making way for the proposed scheme above:


----------



## metroranger

SE9 said:


> *The Collective Stratford* | Stratford E15
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1867735
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 304-312 High Street, London E15
> 
> London borough: Newham
> 
> Station: Stratford High Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: The Collective
> 
> Architect: PLP Architecture
> 
> Height: 63m
> 
> Floors: 13
> 
> Plans for The Collective Stratford have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


Well that's a shadow of it's former self, definitely a slum of tomorrow, the towers next door in Carpenters estate have more going for them. Twodios I wish it was a joke.


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm very looking forward to Woof Wharf and Newfoundland.


----------



## JimB

PortoNuts said:


> I'm very looking forward to Woof Wharf and Newfoundland.


Indeed. After all, where else other than Woof Wharf would you find a Newfoundland?


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> strange to think that one day soon places like stratford and croydon will have little clusters of skyscrapers. when in lived in london many years ago i couldnt even imagine such a possibilty and was jyst happy with the few tall buildings in the city at thst time:cheers:


The comparison between when I first joined and today is like night and day, in terms of construction and activity.


----------



## SE9

GB1 said:


> Cheers for the updates SE9. The projects I'd like to see rising this year is alpha square along with the blackfriars towers.


I'm personally looking forward to construction and proposals progressing at Greenwich Peninsula and the Isle of Dogs.


----------



## SE9

*Fulham Gasworks* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967778

Official website: http://fulhamgasworks.co.uk/


Location


Address: Fulham Gasworks, Imperial Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf














| Fulham Broadway









Project facts


Developer: St William

Architect: Robin Partington & Partners 

Height: 95m | 63m | 62m | 57m

Floors: 27 | 18 | 17 | 16

Floorspace: 176,500 m²

Homes: 1,375

Plans for the redevelopment of the Fulham Gasworks site have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Camden Town Hall Annexe* | King's Cross WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950707

Official website: https://townhallannexe.co.uk/


Location


Address: Town Hall, Argyle Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Crosstree Real Estate Partners

Architect: Orms

Height: 42m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 17,277m² (GIA)

Hotel: 270 rooms










Construction ongoing at the Camden Town Hall Annexe, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Location


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Height: 38m

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 30,123m² (GEA)

Hotel: 400 rooms










Construction progress at the Edwardian site, photo by David Holt:


----------



## PortoNuts

The size alone of Fulham Gasworks is enough to make it impressive.


----------



## SE9

*King's Court and Carriage Hall* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682308

Official website: https://www.coventgarden.london/kings-court-and-carriage-hall-1


Project facts


Address: 22-25 Floral Street and 31 King Street, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Covent Garden









Project facts


Developer: Capital and Counties

Retail space: 2,150m²

Restaurant space: 990m²

Homes: 31





































Construction progress at the Kings Court redevelopment, photos by Will Pryce:


----------



## SE9

*South Thamesmead* | Thamesmead SE2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968172

Official website: https://www.thamesmeadnow.org.uk/


Location


Address: Harrow Manorway, London SE2

London borough: Bexley

Station: Abbey Wood
















Project facts


Developer: Peabody

Architect: Proctor & Matthews | Mecanoo

Homes: 1,622

Commercial space: 11,100 m²

Plans for the 525-home Southmere Village phase have been approved by Bexley Council:


----------



## djm160190

SE9 said:


> I'm personally looking forward to construction and proposals progressing at Greenwich Peninsula and the Isle of Dogs.


talking of which...

Cable car by David Murray, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

What a sight.


----------



## SE9

*St George's House* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967956

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St George's House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Station: East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Legal & General

Architect: EPR Architects

Height: 95m

Floors: 28

Homes: 288

Consented plans for the redevelopment of the Nestlé Tower in Croydon:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579

New video and construction updates, courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *ISG wins £22m London office rebuild*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISG has landed a £21.7m project to modernise and extend a 1930s office building close to London’s Fenchurch Street Station.*
> 
> The radical transformation and upgrade of Walsingham House will see the firm demolish the interior building structure while retaining the period Portland stone façade.
> 
> New piled foundations will allow construction of a steel frame structure, adding two extra floors to the existing eight-storey building and creating nearly 50% more internal office space.
> 
> Externally, the retained façade will be cleaned and restored, and to achieve a targeted BREEAM Excellent rating, ISG will upgrade glazing with high performance units sympathetic to the original art deco window designs.
> 
> Located in a conservation area, Walsingham House lies opposite the Grade I listed St Olave’s Church and adjoins a four star hotel.
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/05/isg-wins-22m-london-office-rebuild/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Network Homes buys land near Southall Crossrail station for 500-home regeneration project*
> 
> *Plans for a £200m regeneration scheme have moved forward after a deal was struck over the land. Housing association Network Homes purchased a 6,600 sq m site in Southall, west London, from developer Galliard Homes for the 500-home project.*
> 
> A planning application is now expected to be submitted this summer for the proposed development, with a start on site anticipated in spring 2018.
> 
> The development would provide a mix of studio and one, two and three-bed homes, as well as “substantial” commercial space at Merrick Road, which is within the Southall housing zone.
> 
> The site is close to Southall Crossrail station, which will run services to central London and Heathrow from May 2018.
> 
> ...


https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...osts-200m-west-london-scheme/10016129.article


----------



## GB1

A 2018 completion date for Tottenham's new stadium seems unrealistic with the progress made so far.


----------



## VDB

Worth noting London's skyline c2006.











Looks puny compared to today! Anybody got a before and after shot? :lol:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL




----------



## GeneratorNL

I love the pics in the two posts above. Great to see how much the skyline has grown in 10 years. But bear in mind: these pics don't even show all additions, as The Shard, Canary Wharf and plenty of other towers are not in the frame.


----------



## Bligh

LDN N7 said:


> Oh christ.. I forgot about that thing.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> 3500 homes in the Canada Water plan seems low compared to the size of the site. Surely they could increase density here a little more seeing as London has such an acute shortage of houses?


Evolving plans have seen the number of residential units increase from 2,500 to 3,500. Every chance that it may increase further.


----------



## SE9

Dhenson said:


> The Upper Riverside and Lambeth Palace Library are definitely going to look amazing. I don't normally go for architecture that relies heavily on brick. But Lambeth Palace has a real charm to it.


I look forward to seeing the views from the top of the library building.


----------



## SE9

> *London Mayor calls in first housing schemes*
> 
> London Mayor Sadiq Khan has stepped in for the first time since being elected to take over two major planning applications in the capital.
> 
> His intervention on the applications – one in Haringey and the other in Harrow – will allow City Hall experts to help create more suitable proposals and secure hundreds of genuinely affordable homes.
> 
> Haringey Council had rejected an application for up to 505 homes, including a 21-storey tower at Hale Wharf in Tottenham, over concerns that it would be too tall and would adversely impact Green Belt land.


Continued: http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/11/london-mayor-calls-in-first-housing-schemes/


----------



## SE9

*Stamford Bridge* | Fulham SW6

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079233

Official website: http://www.chelseafc.com/


Location


Address: Stamford Bridge Stadium, Fulham Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Fulham Broadway









Project facts


Developer: Chelsea Football Club

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Stadium capacity: 60,000

Cost: £600 million

Plans for Chelsea's new home have been approved tonight by Hammersmith & Fulham Council.


----------



## SE9

*21 Buckle Street* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970654

Official website: http://21bucklestreet.com/


Location


Address: 21 Buckle Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Aldgate East









Project facts


Developer: SACO Property Group

Architect: Grzywinski+Pons

Height: 43m

Floors: 13

Aparthotel rooms: 104

Plans for 21 Buckle Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Union Man

Excellent news about Stamford Bridge. I'm so glad as a Chelsea fan we're staying at the Bridge, I was never really keen on the potential move to Battersea. Regarding the design I think it's beyond striking and fitting for the area, a real architectural gem - maybe I'm slightly biased.


----------



## geoking66

Union Man said:


> Excellent news about Stamford Bridge. I'm so glad as a Chelsea fan we're staying at the Bridge, I was never really keen on the potential move to Battersea. Regarding the design I think it's beyond striking and fitting for the area, a real architectural gem - maybe I'm slightly biased.


Fellow Pensioner here and I agree completely. It will be a beautiful stadium.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *21 Buckle Street* | Aldgate E1


Very fond of these modern brick buildings.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Network Rail picks VolkerFitzpatrick for £94m Meridian Water rail link upgrade*
> 
> *VolkerFitzpatrick has bagged the £94m contract to upgrade Network Rail’s West Anglia Main Line through north-east London. Network Rail confirmed it had awarded the contractor the deal for major track upgrade work on the line between Stratford and Edmonton’s Angel Road station.*
> 
> The work will see VolkerFitzpatrick extend a third track from Stratford to Tottenham Hale and then onto a refurbished Angel Road station to allow the line to handle more services.
> 
> The upgrade will improve connectivity to the planned £3.5bn Meridian Water Housing scheme in Edmonton, which is set to deliver 8,000 homes as one of 20 proposed London housing zones.
> 
> When completed, the new railway infrastructure will support a four-trains-per-hour service between Stratford and Angel Road.
> 
> The third tracking of the line from Stratford to Tottenham Hale will be covered by Network Rail’s Control Period 5 funding settlement
> 
> ...


https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...n-for-94m-london-rail-scheme/10016351.article


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Winners named for £500m London housing framework*
> 
> *London housing association Network Homes has selected its contractor partners to deliver a new-build programme worth £500m. The housing association has picked a 13-strong contractor pool to deliver major schemes over £20m.*
> 
> Laing O’Rourke has secured a place on the major projects panel alongside a dozen other familiar housing contractors operating in London and the Home Counties.
> 
> Keepmoat and Henry Construction will also join the major schemes panel for the first time while Countryside, Allenbuild and Kier have dropped off the preferred list this time round
> 
> The framework has also opened the door to several smaller players with a lot covering projects worth up to £5m.
> 
> Network Homes is one of just seven housing associations in the country with ‘trusted partner’ status for development from the Government’s Homes and Communities Agency.
> 
> It manages over 20,000 homes, in 36 local authority areas, mainly in London and the Home Counties and aims to start around 1,000 new homes a year for sale and rent.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/11/winners-named-for-500m-london-housing-framework/


----------



## Titan Man

SE9 said:


> *Stamford Bridge* | Fulham SW6
> 
> Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079233
> 
> Official website: http://www.chelseafc.com/


When built, it will probably be the most beautiful stadium in the world. I seriously can't think of any other that can rival it. Good job, Herzog & de Meuron! :cheers:


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree it looks strikingly beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## LDN N7

Stamford Bridge looks amazing.

Just a tragedy it'll be Chelsea FC's new home. Awful club, wonderful stadium.


----------



## Tellvis

LDN N7 said:


> Stamford Bridge looks amazing.
> 
> Just a tragedy it'll be Chelsea FC's new home. Awful club, wonderful stadium.


Oi! The best club in the Premiership, the pride of London, but I know you are just kidding, aren't you...


----------



## LDN N7

The pride of Fulham perhaps.


----------



## SE9

*Swandon Way* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970957

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Land by Homebase, Swandon Way, London SW18

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Wandsworth Town









Project facts


Developer: National Grid UK Pensions Scheme

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 52m | 38m | 36m

Floors: 15 | 10 | 10

Homes: 343

Plans for Swandon Way have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## JimB

Titan Man said:


> When built, it will probably be the most beautiful stadium in the world. I seriously can't think of any other that can rival it. Good job, Herzog & de Meuron! :cheers:


Beauty is, of course, entirely subjective . And it seems that this stadium is marmite........it completely divides opinion. Many love it and find it to be beautiful. Many others hate it and find it to be ugly and austere. Very few people are indifferent towards it.

Personally, I love its exterior. But I hate the view from above (the rectangle within a circle within an abstract form jars badly, IMO). And I'm a bit 'meh' about the interior bowl. So.......a foot in each camp!

But there's no doubt that it will be another outstanding stadium to add to the growing number of outstanding stadia in London. Come on, FIFA.....give London the first 48 nation World Cup. We can handle it!


----------



## GB1

The dislike of Chelsea's new stadium imo comes from some people who support rival clubs. Plus it seems a popular thing these days to bash Chelsea.


----------



## Ivanator

GB1 said:


> The dislike of Chelsea's new stadium imo comes from some people who support rival clubs. Plus it seems a popular thing these days to bash Chelsea.


Disagree, I think most people can and do like/dislike the stadium due to its design, rather than simply the club that will reside there. Personally I hate Chelsea football club but I like the stadium (though I must confess I share JimB's sentiments on it). And bashing Chelsea is nothing new, I assure you.


----------



## S3S3C

JimB said:


> Beauty is, of course, entirely subjective . And it seems that this stadium is marmite.


It's the asymmetrical nature of the design that I dislike.

Give me even proportions & symmetry or death...


----------



## Bligh

Coming from a Man City fan... that stadium is stunning. I love it and I love the brickwork. Very jealous.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Holy that has to be one of the most beautiful stadium designs I've seen!


----------



## LDN N7

JimB said:


> Come on, FIFA.....give London the first 48 nation World Cup. We can handle it!



We should have been hosting this one.. but Russia bribed FIFA for it!


----------



## SE9

*Nightingale Estate* | Clapton E5

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947554

Official website: http://www.hackney.gov.uk/nightingale-estate


Location


Address: The Nightingale Estate, London E5

London borough: Hackney

Station: Rectory Road







| Clapton







| Hackney Downs
















Project facts


Developer: London Borough of Hackney

Architect: Karakusevic Carson | Henley Halebrown Rorrison | Stephen Taylor

Cost: £200 million

Homes: 400

Plans for the £200m regeneration of the Nightingale Estate have been approved by Hackney Council.


----------



## VDB

^^

Beautiful


----------



## Mr Cladding

JimB said:


> Beauty is, of course, entirely subjective . And it seems that this stadium is marmite........it completely divides opinion. Many love it and find it to be beautiful. Many others hate it and find it to be ugly and austere. Very few people are indifferent towards it.
> 
> Personally, I love its exterior. But I hate the view from above (the rectangle within a circle within an abstract form jars badly, IMO). And I'm a bit 'meh' about the interior bowl. So.......a foot in each camp!
> 
> But there's no doubt that it will be another outstanding stadium to add to the growing number of outstanding stadia in London. Come on, FIFA.....give London the first 48 nation World Cup. We can handle it!




I have never understood football , why anybody watch it is beyond me. 

The scheme is a step change from the identikit glass concrete and steel concoctions that have come before. I could definitely justify extending my Earls Court update walk to take snaps.


----------



## mileymc1

Love that Nightingale development!


----------



## Mr Bricks

VDB said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful


Agreed. Like in E&C this development clearly draws inspiration from the Victorian apartment blocks of old.


----------



## PortoNuts

So many brick buildings lately.


----------



## JamieUK

They remind me of these new buildings.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1sy_M7hadnweBceAYaNsxlrg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## CRB1

*Nightingale Estate = Parliament Hill Mansions*

It seems as if brick has just been discovered. Its everywhere all of a sudden. It's marvellous.

And the Nightingale Estate looks just like Parliament Hill Mansions which is part of the Lissenden Gardens Estate (not to mention the other part, being Clevedon Mansions).


----------



## Daviegraham

Forest fan here, no love for Chelsea but that stadium is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Quicksilver

Neo Bankside grounds are few years old but still look very cool even during dark and rainy January day:

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr

London 15.01.17 by Quicksilver, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Very pleasant place. I remember that one seemed to take ages to be completed.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love that vegetation. A nice complement to the industrial-style architecture.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wates starts £40m Kilburn housing scheme*
> 
> *Developer Wates Residential has landed the job to build phase one of a £40m housing-led, mixed-use scheme in Kilburn, North London.*
> 
> The design and build contract for the Abbey Area Redevelopment includes building 75 private homes, 66 homes for affordable rent, commercial spaces and a 52-space underground car park.
> 
> Wates recently completed £4m of enabling works on the Abbey Road and Belsize Road site and is now starting a 98-week main work programme.
> 
> The appointment comes just one month after Wates announced plans to expand its new-build housing activities and builds upon the developer’s project base in Greater London.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/16/wates-starts-40m-kilburn-housing-scheme/


----------



## PortoNuts

edited


----------



## Black Cat

Anyone who thinks the Museum of London site would make an excellent location and setting for a new world class Symphony Hall should get their head examined.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *U+I plans £300m of office refurb work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U+I is linking up with American developer Colony NorthStar Inc to spend £300m on office refurbishment jobs in London, Manchester and Dublin.*
> 
> The joint venture will transform “underperforming office buildings through improved planning, development, refurbishment and asset management.”
> 
> *The first projects will be The Record Store at The Old Vinyl Factory in London and Donnybrook House in Dublin.*
> 
> Matthew Weiner, Chief Executive of U+I, said: “The specialist platform will target opportunities to develop high quality office space where there are limited options for new build.
> 
> “There is currently a shortage of offices across U+I’s core locations which provide the right space or environment to satisfy the needs of today’s modern enterprises.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/18/ui-plans-300m-of-office-refurb-work/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *McKinsey commits to new London office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Consultancy group McKinsey has signed a deal to move into a new building in London’s Holborn area, becoming the latest multinational to commit itself to a UK headquarters since the vote to leave the EU.*
> 
> In 2018 the company, which has its London base in the West End, will move into a 100,000 sq ft building under redevelopment on the site of a former Royal Mail sorting office, where it has taken a long-term lease.
> 
> Vivian Hunt, managing partner for the UK and Ireland at McKinsey, said the move to a site known as the Post Building “represents a renewed commitment to London and UK”.
> 
> McKinsey is the latest global company to choose a London headquarters despite warnings that the vote to leave the EU would worry companies.
> 
> Apple announced plans for a new UK headquarters in the former Battersea power station in November, while the US bank Wells Fargo spent £300m on a new London headquarters within a month of the referendum last year.
> 
> ...


https://www.ft.com/content/c5a2022c-dcd6-11e6-86ac-f253db7791c6


----------



## SE9

Black Cat said:


> Anyone who thinks the Museum of London site would make an excellent location and setting for a new world class Symphony Hall should get their head examined.


I remember DarJoLe creating a mock-up of how a symphony hall could look on the Riverside South site. Now that would've been something.


----------



## SE9

*54 Marsh Wall* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661416

Official website: http://www.54marshwall.com


Location


Address: 54 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Daejan Limited

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 140m

Floors: 41

Homes: 216

Plans for 54 Marsh Wall have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*Spire London* | West India Dock E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.spirelondon.com/


Location


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: West India Quay







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67

Homes: 861










Site preparation ongoing at Spire London, photos by potto:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Victoria Station upgrade: New Tube entrance opens as part of £700m project*
> 
> *A new entrance to the Tube at Victoria Station has opened to the public after seven years of works. The entrance is the first part of a £700 million upgrade to the station to be completed after work started in 2009.*
> 
> Transport for London said the development is set to be completed next year.
> 
> One commuter Jeremy Castle tweeted a picture of the new escalators along with the caption:"Shiny new entrance opens at Victoria station. It's so exciting, people are taking photos of escalators."
> 
> ...


http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tran...e-opens-as-part-of-700m-project-a3442731.html





































































































https://anonw.com/2017/01/16/the-new-cardinal-place-entrance-at-victoria-tube-station/
https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2017/01/16/major-victoria-tube-station-upgrade-opens-to-the-public/


----------



## DarJoLe

SE9 said:


> I remember DarJoLe creating a mock-up of how a symphony hall could look on the Riverside South site. Now that would've been something.


Indeed!

End-of-tenancy-cleaning-in-Canary-Wharf-E14


----------



## tonkster

SE9 said:


> *Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279
> 
> Official website: http://monico.london/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Station: Piccadilly Circus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Land Securities
> 
> Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects
> 
> Office space: 10,248m²
> 
> Retail space: 2,205m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The billboards at Piccadilly Circus have been switched-off for a period of 9 months, to be replaced by a high resolution LED Screen:
> 
> - *CNN:* Lights go out at London's iconic Piccadilly Circus
> 
> - *BBC News:* Piccadilly Circus lights turned off for site renovations
> 
> - *Evening Standard:* Piccadilly Circus billboards switched off as work begins on new state-of-the-art advertising screen
> 
> 
> Black Board | Piccadilly Circus by James Beard, on Flickr
> 
> 
> London January 2017 Piccadilly Circus goes dark as billboards switched off by David Holt, on Flickr


How does it take 9 months to replace a screen...?!


----------



## Architecture lover

^^ I have a question related to the building on the right of that same screen, will they actually torn her? If so, then I strongly oppose, I love the ornamentation it has. The new roof of the buildings looks great but still it would be pity to ruin the building that's already there.


----------



## Atmosphere

I think it's including the whole renovation of the entire building ^^

edit: comment on Tonkster.


----------



## Architecture lover

I can't spot that very same ornamentation in the render that's why I reacted.


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Ealing set for first major office scheme in a decade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Developer Commercial Estate Group has gained planning permission for the first major office development in the west London borough of Ealing for almost a decade.*
> 
> The a 170,000 sq ft office development will rival office space in the West of London as well as Central London.
> 
> Demolition is due to commence in April paving the way for CEG to invest around £50m in the building project, which also includes some local improvements.
> 
> Nick Lee, Head of Commercial Development at CEG, said: “Despite the Brexit uncertainty, we are confident that Ealing offers a fantastic investment opportunity, due to the arrival of Crossrail and the fact that it doesn’t have the office stock to capitalise on the significant enquiries in the market place.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/20/ealing-set-for-first-major-office-scheme-in-a-decade/


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Atmosphere

Architecture lover said:


> I can't spot that very same ornamentation in the render that's why I reacted.


Sorry, my answer was for the person above you, who asked about the screen. We posted at the same time so I didn't see your question.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

> *London Underground Northern Line extension tunnelling to start in March*
> 
> *Mayor of London Sadiq Khan announced on January 20 that tunnelling on London Underground’s Northern Line extension to Battersea is to begin in March.*
> 
> Two tunnel boring machines supplied by NFM Technologies have been unveiled at Battersea and are undergoing final tests. They were shipped from NFM’s factory at Le Creusot in France before being reassembled in London earlier this month.
> 
> Each 650 tonne TBM can bore up to 30 m per day and requires a team of 50 people to operate. The TBMs have been named Helen and Amy after astronaut Helen Sharman and aviator Amy Johnson.
> 
> Excavation of the 5·2 m diameter twin tunnels at a depth of 26 m is expected to take six months and will require nearly 20 000 precast concrete segments to be installed. The tunnelling is expected to create 300 000 tonnes of spoil, with a further 380 000 tonnes coming from the two stations and other parts of the project.
> 
> Transport for London says that 92% of this will be loaded onto barges and taken along the River Thames to Goshems Farm in East Tilbury in Essex, where it will be used to create arable farmland.
> 
> ‘Extending the line to Nine Elms and Battersea is going to be a real boost to south London, with the improved transport link helping to provide thousands of homes and jobs for Londoners’, said Khan.
> 
> Construction of the 3·3 km extension from Kennington was officially launched on November 23 2015. It is being undertaken by Ferrovial Agroman Laing O’Rourke under a six-year design-build contract awarded in 2014. Completion is due in 2020.
> 
> ‘The Nine Elms regeneration programme is one of the greatest sources of new jobs and homes in the country and this would not be possible without the Tube link’, said leader of Wandsworth Council Ravi Govindia.
> 
> ...





















http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...e-extension-tunnelling-to-start-in-march.html


----------



## PortoNuts

^^

https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/20...tension-to-battersea-tunneling-to-start-soon/

*Kennington Green cavern*










*Battersea tube station*


----------



## PortoNuts

London Bridge looking great.


----------



## dougdoug

100 bishopgate, 172m yesterday, hello my Londoner friends,


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Wates set for £40m Royal College of Surgeons rebuild*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wates Construction is set to start the redevelopment of the Royal College of Surgeons’ historic London home in the autumn.*
> 
> The redevelopment plans will see the grade II listed front of the building retained on Lincoln’s Inn Fields.
> 
> The remaining rear building, which was built in the 1950s after catastrophic bomb damage during the during the Second World War, will be demolished and replaced with modern offices and teaching accommodation.
> 
> Construction is programmed to start in early 2018 with the project due to be completed in 2020.
> 
> Wates will construct a new two-level basement that is deeper than the existing with a six storey concrete structural frame above.
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/30/wates-set-for-40m-royal-college-of-surgeons-rebuild/


----------



## capslock

Mister Surprise said:


> Please, don't destroy your historical heritage.


Don't know if this is a bit of a troll post, but it's an important point so I'll bite anyway.

Although there are sadly some exceptions, perhaps still too many, this is overwhelmingly not the case in London. Almost all tall buildings shown here have been built either on former industrial sites, or on top of previous office buildings from the 1960s or later, themselves generally built to replace bomb sites from the war. 

It's helped by the fact that many of the new types of office tenants for example, prefer older industrial buildings for the character they give. This desire has I guess found part expression in the New London Vernacular look which has brick and industrial expressed steel in proportions similar to old warehouses.

So, the anodyne international banks still go to the anodyne Canary Wharf, whilst all the cool kids go for re-purposed powerstation, railyards and warehouses. There are some great examples of quality refurbishments and adaptations in this thread, including the post just above - not just towers. So, although you can always find the exception, and vigilance is always important, there are reasons to be cheerful.

Edit:

To flesh this out a bit, and because who doesn't like stats!... there are just under 11,000 Listed (protected) buildings in London, hundreds of Conservation Areas including 26 in the square mile of the City of London itself, 4 UNESCO World Heritage Sites, 13 Protected viewing corridors within the London View Management Framework, along with many other statutory viewing points, and lord knows how many archaeological remains, local pressure groups, Green Belt Land, Sites of Special Scientific Interest (Ecological sites) etc. etc. 

None of these are guarantees, but it's by no means a pushover to get these larger schemes onto site in the first place.


----------



## Bligh

capslock said:


> Don't know if this is a bit of a troll post, but it's an important point so I'll bite anyway.
> 
> Although there are sadly some exceptions, perhaps still too many, this is overwhelmingly not the case in London. Almost all tall buildings shown here have been built either on former industrial sites, or on top of previous office buildings from the 1960s or later, themselves generally built to replace bomb sites from the war.
> 
> It's helped by the fact that many of the new types of office tenants for example, prefer older industrial buildings for the character they give. This desire has I guess found part expression in the New London Vernacular look which has brick and industrial expressed steel in proportions similar to old warehouses.
> 
> So, the anodyne international banks still go to the anodyne Canary Wharf, whilst all the cool kids go for re-purposed powerstation, railyards and warehouses. There are some great examples of quality refurbishments and adaptations in this thread, including the post just above - not just towers. So, although you can always find the exception, and vigilance is always important, there are reasons to be cheerful.


Brilliantly said. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Balfour gets green light for 300 Olympic Park homes*
> 
> *Balfour Beatty has got the planning green light to start the first 300 homes of its planned 1,500-home development at London’s Olympic Park.*
> 
> Two new neighbourhoods to be known as East Wick and Sweetwater will be built to the West of the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, between the Here East Centre and main stadium.
> 
> Balfour Beatty’s construction arm will deliver all building work, which is expected to generate £400m, while the group’s investment arm injects £35m over eight years, representing 50% of the equity required.
> 
> The development will be constructed in phases over eight years creating 50 apprenticeships and sustaining 350 construction jobs at peak.
> 
> ...












http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/01/31/balfour-gets-green-light-for-300-olympic-park-homes/


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Telford Homes swoops on East London site for £95m scheme*
> 
> *Telford Homes has paid £30m for a development site in East London’s Bethnal Green for a major new residential scheme.*
> 
> The former London Electricity Board HQ development site is located on Cambridge Heath Road in the Borough of Tower Hamlets.
> 
> Jon Di-Stefano, chief executive of Telford Homes, said that subject to planning consent the firm would put contractors to work on site in 2018 with completion anticipated in 2021.
> 
> The 0.94 acre site located near Bethnal Green Underground station and the nearby Whitechapel Crossrail station will deliver much needed new open market and affordable homes along with an element of commercial space.
> 
> He said the expected gross development value of the scheme would be around £95m.
> 
> Di-Stefano said: “This development fits perfectly with our strategy of developing sites in non-prime London locations where there is a fundamental lack of supply of new homes compared to significant demand from prospective owners and tenants.
> 
> ...


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...es-swoops-on-east-london-site-for-95m-scheme/


----------



## SE9

*Dollar Bay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934424

Official website: http://www.dollarbay.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1-18 Dollar Bay Court, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Citystyle Homes | Mount Anvil

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects

Height: 109m

Floors: 32

Homes: 121










Dollar Bay and the Canary Wharf cluster viewed from Greenwich Peninsula, photos by Matt Buck:


----------



## Bligh

Dollar Bay fits in so well


----------



## SE9

*Landmark House* | Hammersmith W6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1973893

Official website: http://landmarkhouseproposals.co.uk/


Location


Address: Landmark House, Hammersmith Bridge Road, London W6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Hammersmith









Project facts


Developer: Eastern and Oriental

Architect: Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Floorspace: 35,641m² (GIA)

Height: 93m | 52m

Floors: 28 | 12

Plans for Landmark House have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Location


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf
















Project facts


Developer: Cheung Kong Property Holdings

Architect: Farrells

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










The Chelsea Waterfront site viewed across the River Thames, photos by Chris Baldock:


Construction & demolishion by Chris Baldock, on Flickr


Life on the Thames by Chris Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Peninsula Place* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Peninsula Place, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Santiago Calatrava

Cost: £1 billion

Homes: 800

Retail units: 80

Hotel rooms: 500

Office space: 30,000m²

Plans for the Calatrava-designed transport hub have been unveiled today:


----------



## S3S3C

Dubai on the Thames.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










The emerging diagrid structure at Newfoundland, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at the new White Hart Lane, photos by Neil McAleer:


_DSC0484 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0558 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0557 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


_DSC0525 by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

SE9 said:


> *Peninsula Place* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10


wow!! awsome!!


----------



## SE9

A short video of the Peninsula Place scheme:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The hanging greenery is so good.


----------



## el palmesano

the only parto of that project that has no sense is that bridge...


----------



## yubnub

is it wrong that i drooled on my keyboard a little when looking at those renders?


----------



## biosciemax

Absolutely stunning! Whats the timeframe for the development on Greenwich Peninsula, is there a set finish date?


----------



## 486

yubnub said:


> is it wrong that i drooled on my keyboard a little when looking at those renders?


Not at all. I spilt good wine on mine. So nice to see some curves on the skyline.


----------



## PortoNuts

Euston Station :cheers2:



> *HS2 line construction to start in weeks after royal assent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Work should begin on Britain’s new 225mph high-speed railway line within weeks after it received royal assent on Thursday.*
> 
> The go-ahead for the £22bn London to Birmingham railway line follows three years of scrutiny, including parliamentary hearings for 1,600 of the 2,588 objections to the scheme and a failed eleventh-hour bid to defeat the project in the House of Lords last month.
> 
> Phase one from London to Birmingham is scheduled to open in December 2026, with a second Y-shaped phase launching in two stages with a total bill estimated at £56bn.
> 
> Chris Grayling, transport secretary, acknowledged it had been a “long and arduous process” but pointed to the creation of 25,000 jobs during construction as well as 2,000 apprenticeships.
> 
> ...


https://www.ft.com/content/0bf8aa04-f9bb-11e6-9516-2d969e0d3b65


----------



## SE9

> *Sajid Javid puts Piano's Paddington Cube on ice*
> 
> Communities secretary Sajid Javid has issued an Article 31 direction, preventing Westminster City Council from formally granting planning permission to Renzo Piano’s controversial Paddington Cube.
> 
> https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk...17661.article?blocktitle=News&contentID=13628


Not many tears were shed.


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50










An overview of the Wardian site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75










Basement excavation progress at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*David Bowie Memorial* | Brixton SW9

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.crowdfunder.co.uk/bowie


Location


Address: Land at Tunstall Road and Brixton Road, London SW9

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Brixton
















Project facts


Designer: This Ain't Rock and Roll

Cost: £1 million

Height: 9m

A campaign for a memorial to David Bowie in his birthplace of Brixton has been launched:

- *BBC News:* Campaign for David Bowie Brixton memorial launched

- *Dezeen:* Campaign launches to fund David Bowie memorial for Brixton

- *The Guardian:* Campaign launched for David Bowie memorial sculpture in Brixton

204034440


----------



## SE9

*Plot 18.3* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot 18.3, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Duggan Morris

Height: 70m | 52m | 49m

Floors: 22 | 16 | 15

Homes: 220

Plans for Plot 18.3 of Greenwich Peninsula have been approved by Greenwich Council:


----------



## SE9

*The Loom* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://theloom-e1.com/


Location


Address: 14 Gower's Walk, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Whitechapel























Project facts


Developer: Helical Bar

Architect: Duggan Morris

Floorspace: 10,200m²

Floors: 7

The recently completed redevelopment of a Victorian wool warehouse, built in 1892:


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










An overview of the 215m tower site at South Quay Plaza, photo by Core Rising:


IMG_0174.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## capslock

Post 20,000 on this excellent thread is now perilously close!


----------



## SE9

*Fifty Seven East* | Dalston E8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483975

Official website: http://www.taylorwimpeycentrallondon.com/development/en/fiftyseveneast


Location


Address: 51-57 Kingsland High Street, London E8

London borough: Hackney

Station: Dalston Kingsland







| Dalston Junction









Project facts


Developer: Taylor Wimpey

Architect: Jestico + Whiles

Floors: 15

Homes: 98










Construction progress at Fifty Seven East, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at Tottenham's new White Hart Lane:


----------



## PortoNuts

South Quay Plaza is looking excellent. What a neat site.


----------



## Atmosphere

No celebratory post for the 1000th page? Well here's a banana :banana:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Floorplate installation under way at the third level, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)










Floorplate and cladding installation progress at the Scalpel:


----------



## SE9

*The Rex* | Bethnal Green E2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.rexbethnalgreen.co.uk/


Location


Address: 281-285 Bethnal Green Road, London E2

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Bethnal Green







| Bethnal Green









Project facts


Developer: Southern Standard

Architect: Roberts & Treguer | Donald Insall Associates

Cinema space: 390m² (GIA)

Hotel space: 4,115m² (GIA)

Restaurant space: 276m² (GIA)

Plans to redevelop The Rex have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Сталин

Wow, this is already at page 1,000. London is beautiful, except it needs more supertalls.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SE9 said:


> *The Rex* | Bethnal Green E2


Excellent project, the floor additions fit perfectly. I thought they were part of the original building.


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

ThatOneGuy said:


> Excellent project, the floor additions fit perfectly. I thought they were part of the original building.


They've even incorporated the buddleia into the new design


----------



## sk327

Anyone else thinking that this Rex redevelopment looks like something straight out of Ocean Drive?


----------



## SE9

The exterior of the Rex in its present form was built in 1938, around the same time as many of those buildings on Ocean Drive.


----------



## sk327

oh I see. I must say that they've done an amazing job bringing it back to life!


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

it look like an original building! exactly how art deco should be treated.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

also.... 20k  

may london's new golden age continue!


----------



## Bligh

In regards to The Scalpel; I guess a large chunk of the tower from the South and East will always be dark at night due to the concrete core? 

Looking back, it's funny how there's not many renders of this tower from the South or East.


Oh, and yes here's to 20K!


----------



## SE9

Irvine Sellar
1934 - 2017


*Evening Standard*
Shard tycoon Irvine Sellar dies aged 82

*Financial Times*
London Shard developer Irvine Sellar dies at 82

*City A.M.*
Legendary developer behind the Shard, Irvine Sellar, has died aged 82


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Cores rising at Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/coal-drops-yard


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










Installation of the roof structure at the Coal Drops Yard, photos by opayek:


P1220044 by Alex, on Flickr


P1220062 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Location


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf
















Project facts


Developer: Cheung Kong Property Holdings

Architect: Farrells

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706










The Chelsea Waterfront site viewed across the River Thames, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Location


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41

Homes: 335










Construction progress at Two Fifty One, photos by Skydoggy:


----------



## PortoNuts

*BAM tipped for London City Uni law school*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/02/27/bam-tipped-for-london-city-uni-law-school/












> *BAM Construct is tipped to take a £30m project to build a new law school for City University in London.*
> 
> The scheme has been design by Wilkinson Eyre architects and will be built at Sebastian Street near the City University Islington campus.
> 
> The single stage design and build tender is being hotly contested with Kier, Wates, and Willmott Dixon among the firms to have chased the project.
> 
> But sources have told the Enquirer that Bam is now in prime position to secure the project.
> 
> City University plans to retain and refurbish two existing buildings as well as fund a new four-storey brick building and new seven-storey glazed building as a focal point for the the law school complex.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Firm picked for £1bn London sink estates revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/01/firm-picked-for-1bn-london-sink-estates-revamp/



> *Taylor Wimpey has been selected as preferred bidder to redevelop two neighbouring housing estates in Battersea with over 2,000 homes.*
> 
> The vast scheme is being promoted as the flagship project in the Government’s crusade to bulldoze and rebuild the country’s worst sink estates.
> 
> The £1bn Winstanley and York Road scheme will regenerate a 32 acre site creating a new better-designed mixed-use neighbourhood of around 2,000 homes with new retail, leisure, community and office space.
> 
> ...


----------



## capslock

PortoNuts said:


> *Firm picked for £1bn London sink estates revamp*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/01/firm-picked-for-1bn-london-sink-estates-revamp/


Let's see if they've learned from what they got wrong at Elephant and Castle.


----------



## dcs34uob

capslock said:


> Let's see if they've learned from what they got wrong at Elephant and Castle.


hno:


----------



## Axelferis

What i appreciate in London is it brings us Singapore,Toronto,Chicago,Sydney in Europe.
If an extra european from those cities comes there he won't be disoriented and will feel like at home.
If an european comes there he will quit for minutes Europe and will feel like in other continent!
Only London do that in Europe! (perhaps Rotterdam) :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease confirmed for Google HQ*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/02/27/lendlease-confirmed-for-google-hq/



> *Internet giant Google has confirmed the selection of Lendlease to deliver its new headquarters building at King’s Cross in London.*
> 
> Lendlease beat shortlisted bid rival Sir Robert McAlpine to the shell and core project, which is expected to cost around £350m to deliver.
> 
> The Google HQ building, designed by Heatherwick Studios and BIG, in collaboration with BDP, will be home to 4,000 Googlers on completion.
> 
> Joe Borrett, Google’s EMEA Director of Real Estate and Construction, said: “Lendlease emerged from a rigorous selection process as the best choice as our construction partner at King’s Cross because we felt it shared many of our own values – a desire to challenge industry norms, a focus on innovation, and a highly collaborative approach.”
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*China's CC Land buys London skyscraper for 1.15 billion pounds*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-british-land-cheesegrater-cc-land-idUKKBN16847G












> *CC Land Holdings Ltd , a firm run by Chinese property magnate Cheung Chung-kiu, has agreed to pay 1.15 billion pounds to buy London's "Cheesegrater" skyscraper, owners British Land and Oxford Properties said on Wednesday.*
> 
> The sale of the Leadenhall Building, known as the Cheesegrater because of its wedge shape, will be slightly dilutive to British Land's earnings per share but accretive to its net asset value per share, the property company said.
> 
> British Land and Oxford Properties each own 50 percent of the building. Oxford Properties invests in real estate for one of Canada's largest pension plans.


----------



## thevladski

DELETE


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for £500m North London incinerator*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/02/28/green-light-for-500m-north-london-incinerator/












> *The Government has granted development consent for a £500m energy from waste scheme to replace an existing facility at Edmonton EcoPark in North London.*
> 
> Known as the North London Heat and Power Project, the development will replace the EcoPark’s existing energy from waste plant, which has operated for around 45 years but comes to the end of its life in 2025.
> 
> Following the development of the delivery strategy, construction preparation work could start in 2019.
> 
> The existing plant would be decommissioned and demolished once the new facility is up and running by 2028.
> 
> It will have the capacity to treat up to 700,000 tonnes of waste a year from households in the seven surrounding boroughs of Barnet, Camden, Enfield, Hackney, Haringey, Islington and Waltham Forest.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*London mayor approves Chelsea’s £500m stadium*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/06/london-mayor-approves-chelseas-500m-stadium/












> *London Mayor Sadiq Khan has given the nod to Chelsea Football Club’s plans for a £500m stadium on the site of their existing Stamford Bridge ground.*
> 
> Plans for the new stadium will see Chelsea’s match-day capacity increase from 41,600 to 60,000 and will include the construction of an elevated walkway over the nearby District Line, linking the stadium to Fulham Broadway station.
> 
> Chelsea will now begin looking for a contractor, with Multiplex, Mace and Sir Robert McAlpine tipped to be interested.
> 
> Khan’s decision further builds on his support for London football, including his move to give the green light to a new stadium for AFC Wimbledon, which sees the ‘Dons’ set to return to their Plough Lane home nearly three decades after leaving it in 1991.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Willmott Dixon teams up with council to build 1,500 homes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...on-teams-up-with-council-to-build-1500-homes/












> *The London Borough of Hounslow has signed a deal with Willmott Dixon’s Partnership Homes arm to deliver up to 1,500 homes over six years.*
> 
> The innovative arrangement with the borough’s wholly owned subsidiary Lampton 360 is one of the first of its type and has an estimated devlopment value of around £90m.
> 
> The homes will be a mix of tenures, with 40% affordable, 40% open market sale and 20% private rent.
> 
> The first of 11 sites earmarked for development is Nantly House on Lampton Road which will create 74 new homes and commercial space in the heart of the borough.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*TfL picks partner for 400-home Greenwich scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/06/tfl-picks-partner-for-400-home-greeenwich-scheme/












> *Transport for London has picked its preferred development partner for a 400-home scheme in the London Borough of Greenwich.*
> 
> Preferred bidder Triangle London Developments will now form a joint venture with TfL to develop the 4-acre vacant site in Kidbrooke with new homes, commercial, retail and office space.
> 
> It sits to the north of Kidbrooke station on the opposite side of the tracks to Berkeley Homes’ development.
> 
> Triangle London Developments is a joint venture between developer U + I and the Notting Hill housing association’s home ownership business.
> 
> The partners will now develop concept designs in order to seek planning permissions and start on site in 2018, aiming to have the first homes available to buy and rent by 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Mayor green lights two refused London housing schemes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...en-lights-two-refused-london-housing-schemes/












> *London mayor Sadiq Khan has approved two major housing projects previously refused planning by local borough councils.*
> 
> *His decision to call in and then approve the schemes after they were altered to increase the affordable housing element means construction can proceed on nearly 700 homes.*
> 
> Haringey Council had rejected an application for up to 505 homes, including a 21-storey tower at Hale Wharf in Tottenham, over concerns that it would be too tall and would adversely impact Green Belt land.
> 
> The Allies and Morrison designed scheme for joint developer Muse and the Canal and River Trust will now start first phase piling this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

> *New venue The Music Box to open in London*
> 
> A new 200-capacity venue called The Music Box is due to open this September on London’s Southbank.
> 
> The state-of-the-art space is being developed for the LCCM (London College of Creative Media), and will contain six floors with areas to study, create, perform, record and collaborate.
> 
> Alongside its primary function holding internal events put on by students and workshops from established musicians, The Music Box will host two to three “cutting-edge” gigs and club nights a week which will be open to the general public.


http://mixmag.net/read/new-venue-the-music-box-to-open-in-london-news


----------



## SE9

*36-46 Albert Embankment* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735574

Official website: http://www.36-46albertembankment.co.uk/


Location


Address: 36-46 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: Ocubis

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 86 | 86m

Floors: 24 | 24 

Homes: 166

Plans for 36-46 Albert Embankment have been approved by Lambeth Council.


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










250 City Road rising, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










Construction progress at One Blackfriars, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

That curve :cheers2:


----------



## JD47

Looks almost as big as my calves!


----------



## the spliff fairy

That one's gonna be known as the Pammy/ Kardashian


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40










Construction progress at 100 Bishopsgate, photos by chest:


----------



## erbse

International style wherever you look... :yawn:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Cladding looks great so far!


----------



## hugh

erbse said:


> International style wherever you look... :yawn:


Don't knock the international style.


----------



## SE9

*225 City Road* | Hackney EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902134

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 225 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street
















Project facts


Developer: City Road Developments

Architect: AHMM

Height: 80m

Floors: 22

Plans for 225 City Road have been approved by Hackney Council.


----------



## JamieUK

SE9 includes the addresses in his post. You can copy them into Google Maps and use Google street view to see the site.
This one here for example.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5284126,-0.0920919,3a,82.8y,345.57h,84.76t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s0lrMrkdYA4NGe5HD75bYZQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## GB1

Looks good.

http://apartology.com/revised-plans-in-36-storey-tower-in-north-greenwich/


----------



## Shanghainese

Erbse, you should be lucky to live in time with globalisation and internationalisation. nationalism is a collectivism who makes people poor and the architecture of nationalism is the totalitarism of the tyranny. free architecture and free projects is the nature of human mankind. 
so, please don´t speak in ideological forms. 
London is the one and only city in europe with an international style. all other citys in europe have no modern style projects. Paris and Berlin are ok but London is so much cooler and has more diversity.
And if you don´t like the projects, don´t look at it. let the architects be free.
In the Tradition of the Whigs, we can be proud to see, London is a melting pot for all kinds of architecture.


----------



## hugh

Shanghainese said:


> Erbse, you should be lucky to live in time with globalisation and internationalisation. nationalism is a collectivism who makes people poor and the architecture of nationalism is the totalitarism of the tyranny. free architecture and free projects is the nature of human mankind.
> so, please don´t speak in ideological forms.
> London is the one and only city in europe with an international style. all other citys in europe have no modern style projects. Paris and Berlin are ok but London is so much cooler and has more diversity.
> And if you don´t like the projects, don´t look at it. let the architects be free.
> In the Tradition of the Whigs, we can be proud to see, London is a melting pot for all kinds of architecture.


I disagree with Erbse, but you might be at cross-purposes. I assume he's lamenting the proliferation of International Style buildings - in this case a sort of shorthand for mid-century modernism, since it arguably reached its zenith mid 20th century. E.g. New York's Lever House or Seagram Building.


----------



## PortoNuts

CW is truly heating up now.


----------



## SE9

Plans have been submitted for IKEA Greenwich, to be their 5th store in the London area.


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> CW is truly heating up now.


It's mind blowing how much is going on the amount of concrete-cores just going up in the docklands alone is impressive for a European City. :banana:


----------



## SE9

I look forward to the view from Greenwich as the skyline evolves. The new towers will extend the cluster considerably.


----------



## SE9

*Plot 19.4* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot 19.4, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Alison Brooks Architects

Height: 94m | 50m | 40m | 22m

Floors: 29 | 18 | 12 | 6

Homes: 400

Plans for Plot 19.4 of Greenwich Peninsula have been approved by Greenwich Council.


----------



## SE9

*Kensington Primary Academy* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.wlfs-kpa.org/


Location


Address: 205 Warwick Road, London W14

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: West Kensington









Project facts


Developer: St Edward Homes | Kensington & Chelsea

Architect: Squire & Partners

Cost: £16 million

Floorspace: 3,250m² (GIA)

A recently completed primary school in West Kensington, the first new-build primary in the borough in 100 years:


----------



## erbse

^ That's how a box/cuboid design is done right! Good materials, proportions and some refined details.

99% of developers/architects don't get boxes right. So most should just refrain from building them.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They used a real brickwork facade, instead of prefab panels with the visible seams, which often look fake and cheap.


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,763










On site at the Village Centre phase of Kidbrooke Village, photos courtesy of Coinford:


----------



## erbse

^ A stone or brick facade would fit much better into the streetscape there.
At least the corners are rounded, but other than that, the Goldman Sachs building seems bland and uninspired, nondescript.


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










Construction progress at One Blackfriars:


----------



## Architecture lover

Great to see this sleek beauty entering the finishing phase of the construction activities.


----------



## dronkula

Deutche Bank have committed to 21 Moorfields now.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39378521

http://21-moorfields.com/


----------



## JimB

Architecture lover said:


> Great to see this sleek beauty entering the finishing phase of the construction activities.


Along with the still stunning (but increasingly surrounded and hidden) Gherkin, there's no question that One Blackfriars will be the classiest high rise building in London, IMO.


----------



## RegentHouse

hugh said:


> I disagree with Erbse, but you might be at cross-purposes. I assume he's lamenting the proliferation of International Style buildings - in this case a sort of shorthand for mid-century modernism, since it arguably reached its zenith mid 20th century. E.g. New York's Lever House or Seagram Building.


It's usually contemporary modern or neomodernist anyway. International Style architecture had set rules resulting in monolithic glass boxes which might have gotten boring when constantly replicated, but are respectable and not offensive to look at. Contemporary modern or neomodernist is less strict to the extent it can mean that anything goes, which can result in something beautiful and innovative like The Shard and St George Wharf Tower, or a piece of shit like 20 Fenchurch Street and Strata.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Kensington Primary Academy* | West Kensington W14


Absolutely pristine. Thank you for showing it.


----------



## GOL2007

erbse said:


> ^ A stone or brick facade would fit much better into the streetscape there.
> At least the corners are rounded, but other than that, the Goldman Sachs building seems bland and uninspired, nondescript.


Correct, this is normally what they want to achieve. Look at the concrete corner, this seems not to be an architectural or structural requirement, it's protection.


----------



## erbse

I'm not sure what you are trying to say here. Protection in what sense?


----------



## GOL2007

Vehicles with explosives. Blast walls. 
Unfortunately, in these times we are living in, organizations like them have to care more about these features than how the building looks.

Do you think the 30cm diameter bollards installed in front of these buildings all over the world are against people parking on the curb? ;-)


----------



## erbse

Security measures don't excuse a bland design at all. And stone/brick walls still seem a lot safer and more solid to me than glass curtains, even if it's security/armoured glass.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Osborne set for £60m Twickenham station project*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/23/osborne-set-for-60m-twickenham-station-project/












> *Contractor Osborne is believed to have landed the project to redevelop Twickenham station as part of a double project win for developer Solum.*
> 
> The firm is also is pole position for the second phase of Walthamstow Station’s redevelopment for Solum – a development joint venture between Network Rail and Kier.
> 
> The bigger Twickenham station scheme has been on the cards for many years, originally due to be completed in time for the 2015 Rugby World Cup, but hit by delays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bligh

*Sadiq Khan backs Tall Buildings * | Evening Standard

Article Link: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/mayo...if-they-enhance-londons-skyline-a3500851.html


Key Points

Sadiq Khan today warned that new tall buildings must enhance the capital’s skyline rather than blight it
Residential tower blocks should be that they help to tackle the city’s housing crisis
Skyscrapers have a “role to play” in London, though they have to be of first-class design standard

The article brings to mind 22 Bishopsgate!


----------



## komi592

*reply*

i like the overview


----------



## PortoNuts

*TfL invites bids for South Ken tube station revamp *

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/03/29/tfl-invites-bids-for-south-ken-tube-station-revamp/












> *Transport for London is on the hunt for a joint venture partner to sensitively restore and develop South Kensington Tube station.*
> 
> TfL plans to improve the commercial and retail units of the station and refurbish the four storey buildings at 20-34 Thurloe Street.
> 
> The plans also include the potential to build an extra storey on the distinctive Bullnose building and create new opportunities along TfL’s stretch of land on Pelham Street.
> 
> The site also includes the main station entrances through the Grade II listed shopping arcade, which will be restored to its original state, and a second entrance via a Grade II listed pedestrian subway.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,461

Homes: 579



















The latest gallery of construction progress, posted by Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*Spire London* | West India Dock E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.spirelondon.com/


Location


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: West India Quay







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67

Homes: 861










Piling ongoing at the Spire London site, photo by MarkCW:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)










Construction progress at the Scalpel:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Location


Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station









Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group

Cost: £8 billion

Homes: 3,400




























Chimney reconstruction and phased construction ongoing at Battersea Power Station, photos by Tim White:


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17
> 
> The latest gallery of construction progress, posted by Tottenham Hotspur


Thanks, as ever, for all your updates, SE9. Always good to see my favourite project featured in this thread!

I have to point out, though, that these pics of the new WHL are not the latest on offer from Spurs. They're actually from a month or more ago. :cheers:


----------



## AbidM

The number of architects working on the Battersea Power Station is impressive.


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> Thanks, as ever, for all your updates, SE9. Always good to see my favourite project featured in this thread!
> 
> I have to point out, though, that these pics of the new WHL are not the latest on offer from Spurs. They're actually from a month or more ago. :cheers:


You're right, I inadvertently clicked on the wrong gallery!

Will do better on the next page


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> You're right, I inadvertently clicked on the wrong gallery!
> 
> Will do better on the next page


To be honest, even the latest gallery is 2-3 weeks out of date. If you want the very latest pics, your best bet is to go onto the stadium microsite, click on Interactive and then click on the various time lapse images. They're good quality, high resolution pics. You can right click on each and open in another tab which gives you an individual url.

I would do it myself but I know that you you like to stick to a post format and image size on this thread and I fear that I would get it horribly wrong!


----------



## Kopacz

Even though the scale is impressive, I'm not too fond of the Battersea slowly disappearing among the new apartments. It should be towering above all nearby developments.


----------



## SE9

It will be largely obscured when viewed from the railway (which isn't a loss), but remain prominent when viewed from the river.


----------



## PortoNuts

The site of Battersea Power Station is almost too big to grasp. I remember seeing this project for the first time and thinking it would take ages to go ahead. Hopefully it turned out differently.


----------



## SE9

*Eden Walk* | Kingston KT1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.edenwalkregeneration.com/


Location


Address: Eden Walk, Eden Street, Kingston KT1

London borough: Kingston upon Thames

Station: Kingston









Project facts


Developer: British Land | USS

Architect: BDP

Cost: £400 million

Retail space: 18,000m² 

Leisure space: 3,000m²

Office space: 3,200m²

Homes: 380

Plans for the redevelopment of Eden Walk have been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Kingston Council:* Planning consent for proposed £400m Eden Walk development

- *EPR Retail News:* British Land and USS get planning approval for the £400 million regeneration of Eden Walk

- *Surrey Comet:* City Hall gives final go-ahead to £400m plans to demolish and rebuild Eden Walk shopping metropolis


----------



## capslock

AbidM said:


> The number of architects working on the Battersea Power Station is impressive.


Phase 1: Nearing completion - is Simpson and DRMM
Phase 2: The Powerstation itself - is WilkinsonEyre
Phase 3: On site - is Gehry and Foster
Phase 4: Is the Northern Line station site - not sure what 's going on top yet. I suspect they have enough going on across the site for a while now before they need to get any more phases away!!!

BIG are doing one of the public spaces next to the powerstation

Vinoly did the original masterplan and hasn't been near the project for years. So it's nice to see the list of credits get expanded.


----------



## geoking66

Eden Walk looks fantastic for Outer London. Also, love the fake brands (Wahaco and Pizza Eass).


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Construction progress at plot N08 of East Village, photo by elephant1:


----------



## Architecture lover

SE9, I wanted you to know that in a parallel universe where SSC still has the likes system/function, I was the first to put likes on all of your posts.
PS: The scalpel looks splendid.


----------



## chrissus83

SomeKindOfBug said:


> London's numbers are heavily suppressed by the uncertainty of Brexit.


Guys, these numbers are measured in Dollars and Sterling dropped significantly after the Bexit vote. This is what is also skewing the numbers..


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> As this page is beyond saving, and people frequently ask, here's the basic template that I use to post project updates here
> 
> Everyone has their own methods, I personally do this as I found it to be the easiest way to post information on a project in a concise, informative and aesthetically pleasing manner:


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

hello can you say please how much towers are now under construction in london area (gran london) ? thanks for the answer ! 

or have you a list with towers 
1.in construction
2.approuved
3. in project 
4.on hold 

etc thank you very much !
there's a list on wikipedia but not updated or exact i think 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_London


----------



## SE9

Check this link


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Construction progress at Principal Tower, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Alexandra Palace Redevelopment* | Wood Green N22

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800897

Official website: http://www.alexandrapalace.com/about-us/regeneration/


Location


Address: Alexandra Palace, Alexandra Palace Way, London N22

London borough: Haringey

Station: Alexandra Palace







| Wood Green









Project facts


Developer: Alexandra Park and Palace Charitable Trust

Architect: FCB Studios

Cost: £27 million 

East court: 1,840m²

Theatre space: 2,730m²

The redevelopment of the eastern wing of Alexandra Palace has commenced:

- *Londonist:* 'Lost' Victorian Theatre To Emerge After 80 Years

- *Architects Journal:* FCBS breaks ground on £27m Ally Pally theatre revamp

- *City A.M:* Construction starts on Alexandra Palace in £26m restoration project to save its east wing


----------



## Union Man

tuktoyaktuk said:


> hello can you say please how much towers are now under construction in london area (gran london) ? thanks for the answer !
> 
> or have you a list with towers
> 1.in construction
> 2.approuved
> 3. in project
> 4.on hold
> 
> etc thank you very much !
> there's a list on wikipedia but not updated or exact i think
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_London


I also have this list that I try to keep as accurate and updated as possible - London - Number of 100m+


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at phase 1 of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Core up to level 14 of 60 at Newfoundland, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28

Office space: 114,345m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at 1 Bank Street, photos by chest:


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

streetscapeer said:


> Not to start a city v city or anything, but in the western world, I believe New York is comparable and even edges out London in the intensity of development. From the stats above there are 91 buildings of 20 stories or more in London. Below are the 50m+ (roughly corresponding to 20 stories as you can see in the 'floors' column) U/C in NY. There are also a few 20+ stories in Brooklyn missing, and about 10 in Jersey City missing, so over 110 in total. Not to mention that NY of course skews taller, meaning if you compare 100m+ buildings that are U/C, NY's lead further increases: ~78 vs 40-45 buildings as a very rough estimate using CTBUH and SE9's great update from Jan 1st.
> 
> What's more exciting about London is that they're relatively new to the ballgame, and seeing so much rise at once, where there was none before, is an amazing sight to see. Anyway, what both cities are doing is nothing short of impressive.


I only think reason why the intensity of development increases over these past few years as oppose to before is because cities like NY and London don't want to lose out to Dubai and other upcoming Asian cities that have are undergoing mega development projects.


----------



## hugh

absolution98 said:


> I only think reason why the intensity of development increases over these past few years as oppose to before is because cities like NY and London don't want to lose out to Dubai and other upcoming Asian cities that have are undergoing mega development projects.


You don't have to repost the whole list - and your sweeping generalization is simplistic.


----------



## SE9

absolution98 said:


> I only think reason why the intensity of development increases over these past few years as oppose to before is because cities like NY and London don't want to lose out to Dubai and other upcoming Asian cities that have are undergoing mega development projects.


^

Please, out of respect of other cities' threads, don't post/quote large embedded images on other cities. A simple url link would have sufficed...



SE9 said:


> As this is a typically picture-heavy thread, could people kindly provide url links instead of embedding large images if you want to post photos or statistics of other cities here. Cheers.


----------



## the spliff fairy

absolution98 said:


> I only think reason why the intensity of development increases over these past few years as oppose to before is because cities like NY and London don't want to lose out to Dubai and other upcoming Asian cities that have are undergoing mega development projects.



Nope it's the property market, all to do with the rise and fall of the price of land, and what you can build on it. The same here as it is over there.

NYC has seen a recent surge due to new zoning laws about to be enacted, so many developers were getting into the window before to save a mint. As for London the continuing growth of the current property bubble just doesn't seem to let up, weathering the last financial crisis, the referendum, Brexit and even the greatest crash of the £. Plus the city, surrounded by the protected Green Belt and suffering the smallest housing space in the West (25% smaller than the Japanese even) is growing at 120,000 p/a (and higher in the metro), so it desperately needs to build up. For all the construction, there's a massive - and deliberate - shortfall. According to London's councils 80,000 new homes need to be built in their boroughs alone each year, while only 25,000 are (developers go by an algorithm to keep the prices growing).


----------



## PortoNuts

Christ, just look at it. :cheers:



SE9 said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts

*Stansted Airport gets thumbs up for £130m terminal*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/04/06/stansted-airport-gets-thumbs-up-for-130m-terminal/


----------



## SE9

More info, links and renders:


*New Arrivals Terminal* | London Stansted Airport

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.stanstedairport.com/transformation/


Location


Address: Stansted Airport, Stansted, Essex CM24

Essex district: Uttlesford

Station: Stansted Airport









Project facts


Developer: Manchester Airports Group

Architect: Pascall + Watson

Cost: £130 million 

Floors: 3

Floorspace: 34,000m² (GIA)

Theatre space: 2,730m²

Plans for a new arrivals terminal at Stansted have been approved by Uttlesford Council:

- *BBC News:* Plans for £130m Stansted Airport arrivals terminal approved

- *Architects Journal:* Pascall + Watson's £130m Stansted arrivals building wins planning

- *Cambridge News:* London Stansted granted permission to build new £130 million arrivals building


----------



## SomeKindOfBug

the spliff fairy said:


> (developers go by an algorithm to keep the prices growing).


not that i dont believe you, but is there any evidence for this?


----------



## TitanSound

SomeKindOfBug said:


> not that i dont believe you, but is there any evidence for this?



Yep, The profits of the big housebuilding firms


----------



## Infinite Jest

Their profits aren't abnormally high compared to other sectors, and their share prices are down a lot recently. If you think it's such a racket, why not buy their shares? These are publicly quoted companies that anyone can own.


----------



## SE9

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://at22.co.uk/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)

Revised plans for a shorter 22 Bishopsgate have been withdrawn, thereby reverting to the 278m version:


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent :applause:


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Not that one again :bash:


----------



## Langur

Happy Easter. Power Tower!!! :guns1:


----------



## the spliff fairy

wish that was an April Fools


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Progress this week at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










Yesterday at the Wardian site, photos by chest:


----------



## Suburbanist

Isle of Dogs is such an unfashionable name. Reminiscent of an open air landfill or something. Why don't they rebrand the precinct?


----------



## Langur

^ That area's more commonly known to Londoners as Canary Wharf, which has positive connotations, of pretty yellow birds, or the eponymous sunny Atlantic islands from which they hail. (And this is indeed the root of the name, as fruit imported from the Canaries was once unloaded here.) The Isle of Dogs refers to a wider area - everything within that loop in the Thames - and the rest of it's suitably unglamorous.


----------



## JimB

Suburbanist said:


> Isle of Dogs is such an unfashionable name. Reminiscent of an open air landfill or something. Why don't they rebrand the precinct?


The name Isle of Dogs is brilliant. Memorable; intriguing; edgy. Infinitely preferable to the kind of bland, pretentious nonsense that any branding agency might seek to impose on the area.

Leave as is!


----------



## PortoNuts

It seems like there's nothing in CW not coming to life at the moment.


----------



## Tellvis

Suburbanist said:


> Isle of Dogs is such an unfashionable name. Reminiscent of an open air landfill or something. Why don't they rebrand the precinct?


I once read that Henry VIII had had his hunting dogs kennelled there, hence the name. Also interesting to note that the Latin name for the Canary Islands (from which Canary Wharf is taken) is 'island of the dogs'.


----------



## SE9

*GATEway Project* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: https://www.gateway-project.org.uk/


Location


Address: Peninsula Square, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Innovate UK | Department for Transport

Project lead: Transport Research Laboratory

Vehicle design: Westfield Sportscars | Heathrow | Oxbotica

Research: University of Greenwich | Imperial College London | O2 | Shell | RSA

Public trials for the Greenwich Automated Transport Environment (GATEway Project) have commenced:

- *The Telegraph:* First driverless shuttle tests begin in London 

- *BBC News:* Driverless shuttle bus to be tested by public in London

- *The Wharf:* Autonomous vehicle arrives as GATEway Project starts North Greenwich tests


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## onerob

Great little vid. Suddenly the scale of the building emerges.


----------



## ninni_figur

SE9 said:


> *GATEway Project* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984
> 
> Official website: https://www.gateway-project.org.uk/


Were they worried about making it look _too_ good?


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Location


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 104m | 98m | 86m | 79m | 73m

Floors: 31 | 29 | 26 | 23 | 22

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²










The northernmost section of Upper Riverside viewed from the Emirates Air Line, photos by Paul Williams:


----------



## wber

London is doing good job with density growth :banana:


----------



## lyonshall

*Icons*

Reading that little NYC/London spat, and without wishing to kick off another city v city debate, what I think London has, over any city in the world, is iconic buildings, instantly recognisable, even in silhouette, to many around the world. Buildings that define the brand of the city. 

e.g. In Paris, instantly recognisable icons are

Eiffel Tower
Louvre Pyramid
Notre Dame?
Defense Arch, maybe

Then you start to run out 

NYC has

Empire State
Chrysler
New World Trade (however bland and disliked)
Guggenheim at a pinch?
Statue of Liberty for sure (if it counts as a building)


London has

Houses of Parliament
St Paul's
London Eye (if it counts as a building)
Tower of London
Tower Bridge
The Shard
The Gherkin
Tate Modern at a pinch
Perhaps even the Walkie Talkie (however ugly and disliked)
The Dome


It's quite impressive. It's a function of London being ancient, like Paris, contemporary, like NYC, and eccentrically itself, welcoming quirky buildings. 

Some might say it makes for a disharmonious urban streetscape, but it sure makes London skyline tea-towels the best of all skyline tea-towels. Happy Easter.


----------



## KlausDiggy

lyonshall said:


> e.g. In Paris, instantly recognisable icons are
> 
> Eiffel Tower
> Louvre Pyramid
> Notre Dame?
> Defense Arch, maybe
> 
> Then you start to run out


Other icons in Paris are...

-Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre
-Centre Pompidou
-Panthéon
-Fondation Louis Vuitton

for example


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/


Location


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle














| Southwark









Project facts


Developer: Barratt Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27

Homes: 336










Construction progress at Blackfriars Circus, photo by geogregor:


DSC01808 by Geogregor, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks

PortoNuts said:


> The Landmark Pinnacle rising....incredible. :bow:


Yeah and with that name it had better be the best ******* skyscraper ever.


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Bricks said:


> Yeah and with that name it had better be the best ******* skyscraper ever.


Not the best skyscraper ever, for sure. But a very exciting project, together with Newfoundland.


----------



## SE9

Mr Bricks said:


> Yeah and with that name it had better be the best ******* skyscraper ever.


:lol:


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648864
> 
> Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/northern-line-extension
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Transport for London
> 
> Rolling stock: '95 Tube Stock
> 
> Track gauge: Standard Gauge
> 
> Cost: £1.2 billion
> 
> Stations: 2
> 
> Route length: 3.2km
> 
> Tunneling for the *Northern Line Extension* has commenced:
> 
> - *Rail Technology Magazine:* Tunnel boring starts to extend Northern Line to Battersea
> 
> - *ITV News:* This giant boring machine is actually quite exciting if you use the Northern Line
> 
> - *City A.M:* Tunnelling has started on Transport for London's £1.2bn Northern Line extension to Battersea


^^
dope&lit :rock:


----------



## SE9

*St James's Market* | St James's SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959

Official website: http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/urban/st-jamess/development/


Location


Address: 14-20 Regent Street and 52-56 Haymarket, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: The Crown Estate | Oxford Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Cost: £320 million

Floorspace: 31,500m²










The completed St James's Market development:


----------



## Architecture lover

Marvelous! The photos look as beautiful as renders. Also I love the tiny streets of London, they looks so private and authentic, unlike any other city in the world.


----------



## geoking66

And that is how London knocks it out of the park blending old and new. Simply stunning.


----------



## SE9

*NIMR Redevelopment* | Mill Hill NW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1993715

Official website: http://nimrmillhill.co.uk/


Location


Address: National Institute For Medical Research, The Ridgeway, London NW7

London borough: Barnet

Station: Mill Hill East









Project facts


Developer: Barratt London

Architect: Hawkins\Brown | dMFK

Homes: 462

Floorspace: 52,388m² 

Plans for the redevelopment of the National Institute For Medical Research site have been called in, to be decided by the Mayor:


----------



## PortoNuts

*HB Reavis deal to kick-start £600m Waterloo scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/05/05/hb-reavis-deal-to-kick-start-600m-waterloo-scheme/












> *Developer HB Reavis is planning to deliver a near 1m sq ft office-led scheme close to Waterloo Station in London.*
> 
> The firm has just secured the 1960s office block known as Elizabeth House, which has planning for two buildings, one soaring to 29 storeys.
> 
> Former owner London & Regional and Chelsfield sold the scheme after scaling down initial proposals from around 1.3m sq ft for a price believed to be £250m.
> 
> HB Reavis said it was now assessing the complex site before announcing plans which will include a mixture of offices, retail and residential.
> 
> ...


----------



## potto

AbidM said:


> London, even the tunnels they build are sexy.


Apart from the Super Sewer :runaway:


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

SE9 said:


> *Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17
> 
> Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397
> 
> Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17
> 
> London borough: Haringey
> 
> Station: White Hart Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Northumberland Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> New London home for THFC and the NFL
> 
> Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club
> 
> Architect: Populous
> 
> Stadium capacity: 61,461
> 
> Homes: 579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Capacity increased

Improved seating layout design has meant that we have been able to increase seating in several areas of the stadium. This will now see our official capacity rise to a total of 61,559 (from 61,461).
The biggest gain will be in the single-tier South stand, which will now be able to accommodate 17,500 spectators, an increase of 500.
The new stadium will be the largest capacity football club stadium in London.


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

With NWHL and NSB London will have six stadia over 60,000

Wembley 90,000
Twickenham 82,500
London Stadium (West Ham) 66,000
White Hart Lane (Spurs) 61,559
Emirates (Arsenal) 60,432
Stamford bridge (Chelsea) 60,000

Can any other city match this?


----------



## Mr Cladding

Ciudad Bristol said:


> With NWHL and NSB London will have six stadia over 60,000
> 
> Wembley 90,000
> Twickenham 82,500
> London Stadium (West Ham) 66,000
> White Hart Lane (Spurs) 61,559
> Emirates (Arsenal) 60,432
> Stamford bridge (Chelsea) 60,000
> 
> Can any other city match this?


This could potentially be 7 if QPR get their way and build an larger stadium on the Linford Christie grounds, but i doubt it will be 60k.


----------



## Tellvis

Think I'm right in stating that London could actually meet the stadia criteria to hold the FIFA World Cup, don't think any city in the world could boast that...


----------



## SE9

*The Black & White Building* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991219

Official website: http://www.theofficegroup.co.uk/office/the-black-white/


Location


Address: 74 Rivington Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street









Project facts


Developer: The Office Group

Architect: BuckleyGrayYeoman

Floors: 6

Floorspace: 5,038m²

Plans for the redevelopment of the Black & White Building have been approved by Hackney Council:


----------



## Daviegraham

St James's Market is beautiful, what a wonderful piece of architecture for our capital.


----------



## Weissenberg

Architecture lover said:


> Marvelous! The photos look as beautiful as renders.


I honestly thought they were renders... if you didn't tell me I'd keep scrolling thinking "cool, wondering when they're going to build this".


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *St James's Market* | St James's SW1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959
> 
> Official website: http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/urban/st-jamess/development/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 14-20 Regent Street and 52-56 Haymarket, London SW1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Station: Piccadilly Circus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: The Crown Estate | Oxford Properties
> 
> Architect: Make Architects
> 
> Cost: £320 million
> 
> Floorspace: 31,500m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The completed St James's Market development:


^^
look so luxury!!! I like it


----------



## Amrafel

PortoNuts said:


> *HB Reavis deal to kick-start £600m Waterloo scheme*


I just hope that this development will be succesful, most importantly the residential part as it is the first residential development in the history of company. HB Reavis is a major developer in Central Europe and the lack of residential projects is problematic when they redevelop whole city quarters as it is sometimes a case. 

I am also curious about the architects they will choose for Waterloo. My guess would be Gensler.


----------



## JamieUK

Night Scape's latest video has some cool shots of London in it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlr5-iBkDVM


----------



## hugh

SE9, the usual running tab on thanks. Cheers.


----------



## cityfarmer

SE9 said:


> *Lord's Masterplan* | St John's Wood NW8
> 
> Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619894
> 
> Official website: https://www.lords.org/lords/the-masterplan-for-lords/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Lord's Cricket Ground, St John's Wood Road, London NW8
> 
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> 
> Station: St John's Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Marylebone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Marylebone Cricket Club
> 
> 
> Architect: Populous
> 
> 
> Capacity: 32,000
> 
> 
> Cost: £260 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Warner Stand, the first major phase of the Lord's Masterplan, is complete:
> 
> - *PanStadia:* New Warner Stand opens at Lord’s
> 
> - *Times of India:* Britain's Prince Philip opens new Lord's stand
> 
> - *Building Design:* Bowled over: Populous shows off new Lord's stand


i like this!


----------



## SE9

cityfarmer said:


> i like this!


The stand itself has a capacity of 2,600 people, with bars at all levels and a 135-capacity restaurant (the glazed pitch-facing level).


----------



## SE9

cardiff said:


> Kind of pisses on the can of hams views


Their most interesting view is towards the City cluster, in my opinion.


----------



## SE9

*North Quay* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=432400

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/planning/north-quay


Location


Address: North Quay, Aspen Way, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf





















| Poplar









Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 222m | 212m | 203m | 107m

Floors: 67 | 61 | 47 | 30

Office space: 158,586m² (GIA)

Retail space: 25,213m² (GIA)

Homes: 1,423

Plans for North Quay have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*High Path Estate redevelopment* | South Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976944

Official website: http://www.mertonregen.org.uk/high_path/


Location


Address: High Path Estate, South Wimbledon, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: South Wimbledon









Project facts


Developer: Circle Housing Merton Priory

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £200 million

Homes: 1,600

Plans for the first phase of the High Path Estate redevelopment have been approved by Merton Council.


----------



## hugh

CW's already on roll, North Quay's the proverbial icing.


----------



## SE9

Wood Wharf and North Quay with retail and leisure space at ground level. It'll be interesting to see how the overall vibrancy of Canary Wharf picks up in the coming years.


----------



## london lad

SE9 said:


> Wood Wharf and North Quay with retail and leisure space at ground level. It'll be interesting to see how the overall vibrancy of Canary Wharf picks up in the coming years.


You think it surely would, what with the sheer amount of Residential towers going up in CW and its surrounds. Must be over a dozen over 100m now U/C.


----------



## yubnub

North Quay looks great, im really hoping the render with the decked area raised above the city is going to be a public space


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> North Quay looks great, im really hoping the render with the decked area raised above the city is going to be a public space


It's one of the sky gardens for people that work within the building.



london lad said:


> You think it surely would, what with the sheer amount of Residential towers going up in CW and its surrounds. Must be over a dozen over 100m now U/C.


In the long term I hope that the Canary Wharf area and Greenwich Peninsula are linked to the extent that it's considered a contiguous work, retail, leisure and entertainment destination by the general public.


----------



## SE9

*The Layered Gallery* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.giannibotsford.com/project/layered-gallery/


Location


Address: 29 Percy Street, London W1

London borough: Camden

Station: Goodge Street







| Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Bishop 

Architect: Gianni Botsford Architects

Floorspace: 441m² (GIA) 

The recently completed Layered Gallery, a private collection space in central London:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










This week at Newfoundland, core now past level 18 of 60. Photos by chest:


----------



## Bligh

Newfoundland is shooting up so quick! Great updates SE9


----------



## PortoNuts

Wonderful updates SE9.


----------



## heymikey1981

SE9 said:


> In the long term I hope that the Canary Wharf area and Greenwich Peninsula are linked to the extent that it's considered a contiguous work, retail, leisure and entertainment destination by the general public.


Yeah, a "Central Docklands" that will rival Central London. It would be great for London to have two international "Central Activities Zone" (or three if OOC and Park Royal get redeveloped in the same scale as CW and North Greenwich) where anyone can live, work, and play with excellent public realm and transport links.


----------



## SE9

*Museum of London* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474214

Official website: http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/discover/transforming-smithfield-market


Location


Address: 225 Central Markets, London EC1

Ward: Farringdon Without

Station: Farringdon























Project facts


Developer: The Museum of London

Architect: Stanton Williams | Asif Khan 

Conservation architect: Julian Harrap

Floorspace: 25,000m²

The Museum of London have announced plans for a glass rail tunnel within museum:

- *BBC News:* Museum of London plans for see-through rail tunnel

- *Londonist:* Thameslink Trains To Run Through The Middle Of Museum Of London

- *Evening Standard:* Proposals for a see-through tunnel could put Thameslink commuters on show


----------



## SE9

*Camden Town Hall Annexe* | King's Cross WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950707

Official website: https://townhallannexe.co.uk/


Location


Address: Town Hall, Argyle Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Crosstree Real Estate Partners

Architect: Orms

Height: 42m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 17,277m² (GIA)

Hotel: 270 rooms










The Camden Town Hall Annexe has topped out:


----------



## Grimbarian

SE9 said:


> *Museum of London* | City of London EC1
> 
> The Museum of London have announced plans for a glass rail tunnel within museum:


Fantastic idea, hopefully this comes to fruition


----------



## GB1

I thought nine elms square was cancelled or at least up for sale ?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Vinci wins £30m Croydon’s Fairfield Halls makeover*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/05/17/vinci-wins-30m-croydons-fairfield-halls-makeover/












> *Vinci Construction has landed the revamp of Croydon’s 1962-built arts venue Fairfield Halls in south London.*
> 
> As the enabling strip out work draws to a close, Croydon Council’s development company, Brick by Brick, has engaged Vinci for the £30m main works contract.
> 
> Over the past 10 months, ground investigations, asbestos removal and strip back to walls and concrete floors has been completed.
> 
> With these enabling works now entering the final stages, Fairfield Halls is ready for its redesign. Vinci Construction UK will arrive on site this month, remaining until the venue reopens at the end of 2018.
> 
> Plans include a revamp of its 1,800-seat concert hall and modernising backstage areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbidM

Porto, please stop posting articles on the main forum, post it on the sub forum, thank you. (Your articles could have the wrong information or old information, if either we can discuss it over there than here - before publishing it on the main.) Forum etiquette.


----------



## erbse

I appreciate Porto's contributions here. This shouldn't be a one man show of SE9, even though his posts are great of course.


----------



## SE9

*One King William Street* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.onekingwilliamstreet.london


Location


Address: 1 King William Street, City of London EC4

Ward: Candlewick

Station: Bank-Monument
















Project facts


Developer: UD Europe

Architect: AHMM

Cost: £28 million

Floors: 7

Floorspace: 15,109m² (GIA)

The recently completed redevelopment and extension of 1 King William Street, shortlisted for the RIBA London Awards 2017:


----------



## SE9

*Taberner House* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724314

Official website: http://hubgroup.co.uk/projects/taberner-house/


Location


Address: Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Station: George Street







| East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Hub Group

Architect: AHMM

Height: 114m | 71m | 64m | 46m

Floors: 35 | 21 | 19 | 13

Homes: 514

Plans for Taberner House have been approved by Croydon Council.


----------



## SE9

*Brent Cross* | Hendon NW4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971398

Official website: http://www.brentcrosslondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: Brent Cross Shopping Centre, Prince Charles Drive, London NW4

London borough: Barnet

Station: Brent Cross









Project facts


Developer: Hammerson | Standard Life

Architect: Callison RTKL | Chapman Taylor

Cost: £1.4 billion

Retail space: 175,000m²

Retail units: 200

Restaurant units: 60

Plans for the £1.4bn redevelopment of Brent Cross have been submitted for approval:

- *Building:* Detailed plans in for £1.4bn Brent Cross mall revamp

- *Hammerson:* Hammerson and Standard Life Investments submit detailed plans

- *City A.M:* Brent Cross shopping centre is getting a £1.4bn facelift with 200 new shops and 60 restaurants


----------



## Architecture lover

SE9 said:


> The recently completed redevelopment and extension of 1 King William Street


Those marble pillars are everything, I love how they combined the interior with all those eccentrically futuristic chandeliers, it gives such a clean vibe. Drool worthy.


----------



## SE9

Great attention to detail was paid to the internal lighting scheme, and it shows!


----------



## rd77

[QUOTE

Recently completed social housing units at Dujardin Mews, shortlisted for the RIBA London Awards 2017:











[/QUOTE]

Wow, for a second, I thought I was looking at a Dutch housing estate there!


----------



## heymikey1981

*Holborn station capacity upgrade*

Proposal: http://content.tfl.gov.uk/holborn-station-capacity-upgrade-engagement-presentation.pdf

This upgrade will create a second entrance in Procter street near the High Holborn junction that will connect to both Central and Piccadilly lines.


----------



## hugh

Architecture lover said:


> Those marble pillars are everything, I love how they combined the interior with all those eccentrically futuristic chandeliers, it gives such a clean vibe. Drool worthy.


That first shot is utterly interesting and impressive.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is so aesthetically pleasing. Wonderful mix of historic and modern.


----------



## SE9

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Third core rising at the Landmark Pinnacle site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










This week at the Wardian site, photo by koolduct:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Construction lifts make an appearance at the Newfoundland site, photo by potto:


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy said:


> http://i.imgur.com/kvxoRrh.jpg
> This is so aesthetically pleasing. Wonderful mix of historic and modern.


I agree. Marvellous.


----------



## PortoNuts

Newfoundland is already looking exceptional.


----------



## heymikey1981

I hope Canary Wharf will have towers named for each Canadian provinces in the future. Newfoundland is a start.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

isnt there a brunswick quays too?


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

oh wait thats in liverpool, im confusing the two lol.


----------



## SE9

Nearby there's New Providence Wharf, home to Ontario Tower.


----------



## geoking66

SE9 said:


> Nearby there's New Providence Wharf, home to Ontario Tower.


And Quebec Quarter at Canada Water.


----------



## koolkid

I'm completely blown away with what's going on in London. This easily competes with, and may even surpass New York's developement. The quality is simply stunning, there are no words. London is not afraid of the future, while respecting and preserving its past. Well done and thank you to SE9 and all the contributors of this thread.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










The first phase of Wood Wharf viewed from Greenwich, photos by Core Rising:


IMG_9314.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


IMG_9314.jpg by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## capslock

koolkid said:


> I'm completely blown away with what's going on in London. This easily competes with, and may even surpass New York's developement. The quality is simply stunning, there are no words. London is not afraid of the future, while respecting and preserving its past. Well done and thank you to SE9 and all the contributors of this thread.


Interesting comparison. It's actually kind of amazing that you can say it at all with a (justifiable) straight face. I'd say that the rate of construction is possibly comparable, but New York goes taller with what's going on there, and clearly has far more density and height to start with - so a casual glance wouldn't really reveal much. I'd say that as a result though, the transformational effect though in London is more pronounced than New York. The feeling of scale in this city has massively changed, and is set to change more.

What's kind of incredible too is that all these towers are happening at the same time as thousands of careful scrubbing up of various corners of the capital, massive public transport schemes, new major sewer projects, new state of the art port facilities, high-speed rail links and other huge investments. A golden age for this city... that any politician naturally wants to completely screw up. (But I won't mention the 'B' word)


----------



## heymikey1981

*Bid to turn disused railway between Camden Town and King’s Cross into elevated ‘Highline’ park*

https://player.vimeo.com/video/208280968

Camden High Line


----------



## SE9

*The Ram Quarter* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498957

Official website: http://www.theramquarter.com/


Location


Address: Ram Street, London SW18

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Wandsworth Town









Project facts


Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: EPR Architects

Height: 116m

Floors: 36

Homes: 661










Construction progress at the Ram Quarter:


----------



## TedStriker

heymikey1981 said:


> *Bid to turn disused railway between Camden Town and King’s Cross into elevated ‘Highline’ park*
> 
> https://player.vimeo.com/video/208280968
> 
> Camden High Line


Given that the plan of Network Rail is to bring back into operation this stretch of the North London Line at some point what's the point in this proposal?


----------



## geoking66

capslock said:


> Interesting comparison. It's actually kind of amazing that you can say it at all with a (justifiable) straight face. I'd say that the rate of construction is possibly comparable, but New York goes taller with what's going on there, and clearly has far more density and height to start with - so a casual glance wouldn't really reveal much. *I'd say that as a result though, the transformational effect though in London is more pronounced than New York. The feeling of scale in this city has massively changed, and is set to change more.*


This is a really important distinction. New York is building a lot of high-rise, but particularly the residential side is woefully underbuilt because of the target audience at the ultra-high end. You've got buildings like 138 E 50th (245m, 62 floors) that have only 124 units, and this is an increasingly worrisome trend, particularly in Manhattan (Long Island City and Downtown Brooklyn are better in terms of density at least). So you may be building up, but the increase in supply is nowhere near as meaningful or notable. 281 5th, 100 E 53rd and 126 Madison all come to mind as having a similar problem. 

What I really about London's development is that there's a strong movement towards more cohesive, comprehensive schemes. Kings Cross Central, Wood Wharf and numerous mid-sized ones in scale (Chelsea Waterfront, Fulham Reach, Ram Quarter et al) are really their own communities in some ways, which is why the intensity of development feels so great in London. Obviously there are geographical and spatial reasons for why this is possible and the divergence between the two cities, but it's a crucial distinction.


----------



## heymikey1981

geoking66 said:


> What I really about London's development is that there's a strong movement towards more cohesive, comprehensive schemes. Kings Cross Central, Wood Wharf and numerous mid-sized ones in scale (Chelsea Waterfront, Fulham Reach, Ram Quarter et al) are really their own communities in some ways, which is why the intensity of development feels so great in London. Obviously there are geographical and spatial reasons for why this is possible and the divergence between the two cities, but it's a crucial distinction.


I agree. I think we can thank the London Plan for that, especially in their identification of Opportunity areas as well as providing a framework on how these are properly built. London is known as a city of many villages, and all these areas being built are meant to be mixed-use villages in their own ways.


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

An interesting looking 2 part program about crossrail on bbc 2 at 9pm this evening. 



http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04b7h1w


----------



## JamieUK

London has changed a lot in such a short time. I took a screen shot of very small part of London on google's 3D model just to show how quickly it's out of date and coloured in areas that have changed since the 3D model. I put red on the walkie talkie and the cheese grater because they are unfinished (almost finished) in the 3D model. I also coloured in buildings that have been remodelled in some way. I am not SE9 or Mr Cladding so this is gonna be missing stuff that I don't know of. But it shows just how much London has improved in such a short time. It will be amazing when google updates it's model because of how different it will look.


----------



## PortoNuts

Lots of change in a rather short period. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SE9

*Farringdon Station* | Clerkenwell EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon/

Location


Address: Farringdon West, Farringdon Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Lines: Thameslink







| Elizabeth







| Circle







| Metropolitan







| Hammersmith & City









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London

Architect: Aedas

Opening: 2018

Construction update at Farringdon Station:


----------



## capslock

SE9 said:


> *Farringdon Station* | Clerkenwell EC1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486
> 
> Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon/
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Farringdon West, Farringdon Road, London EC1
> 
> London borough: Islington
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London
> 
> Architect: Aedas
> 
> Opening: 2018
> 
> Construction update at Farringdon Station:


That last picture is of Liverpool Street / Moorgate by the way, not Farringdon.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren lands deal to fit-out new home of the FT*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/05/23/mclaren-lands-deal-to-fit-out-new-home-of-the-ft/












> *McLaren has won the complete refurbishment and CAT B fit-out of the New Bracken House office building in the City of London which will become the new home of the Financial Times.*
> 
> New Bracken House will provide 270,000 sq ft of Grade-A office accommodation.
> 
> No official value has been put on the contract but rival firms approached by the Enquirer suggested it would be worth around £100m.
> 
> Work will involve the complete strip out of the building with some portions of the floors on the wings removed to create open courtyards.
> 
> The external listed wings will be cleaned and refurbished and the existing roof configured with a 150 metre running track for employees, encasing a glass skylight.
> 
> The fit-out comprises full catering facilities and over 1500 desks in open plan offices as well as audio and video studio suite and live broadcasting capability, including a news room.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

capslock said:


> That last picture is of Liverpool Street / Moorgate by the way, not Farringdon.


Good correction, I had meant to upload this photo!


----------



## SE9

*Ilona Rose House* | Soho WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874995

Official website: http://www.ilonarosehouse.com/


Location


Address: 111-119 Charing Cross Road, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Soho Estates

Architect: MATT Architecture | SODA

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 26,304m²



















Demolition progress along Manette Street, making way for Ilona Rose House. Photo by James Branch:


----------



## SE9

*Lewisham Gateway* | Lewisham SE13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888804

Official website: http://www.newlewisham.com/


Location


Address: Lewisham Gateway, Station Road, London SE13

London borough: Lewisham

Station: Lewisham
















Project facts


Developer: Muse Developments

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £250 million

Homes: 800










Construction progress at the first phase of Lewisham Gateway, photos by geogregor:


IMG_20170522_193103478_HDR by Geogregor, on Flickr


IMG_20170522_192959506_HDR by Geogregor, on Flickr


----------



## potto

PortoNuts said:


> *McLaren lands deal to fit-out new home of the FT*


Interesting does that mean their awful building on the Southbank will get developed soon? Hadn't heard of any plans


----------



## SE9

No plans have been brought forward yet. Southwark Council have indicated that they don't want 1 Southwark Bridge redeveloped into apartments.


----------



## JamieUK

There has apparently been a fire at Kings Cross. I dunno the details though.


----------



## SE9

It's at the Institute of Physics site along Caledonian Road. Construction has only just started there.


----------



## SE9

*The Bolt* | Clerkenwell EC1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.clerkenwelldesignweek.com/


Location


Address: St John's Square, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Farringdon























Project facts


Developer: Shinola

Designer: Giles Miller

Constituent pieces: 8,000

A new pavilion for design and manufacturing brand Shinola, which comprises 8,000 lightning bolt-shaped pieces:


----------



## SE9

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










One Blackfriars viewed from New Bridge Street, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at Wood Wharf, as the Herzog & de Meuron tower begins its ascent. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Construction progress at Newfoundland, core at level 18 of 60. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










The three cores of the Landmark Pinnacle, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com/


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










Construction progress this week at the Coal Drops Yard, photos courtesy of potto:


----------



## SE9

*Aga Khan Campus* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.akdn.org/where-we-work/europe/united-kingdom/kings-cross-campus


Location


Address: Plot R1, Handyside Street, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent | Aga Khan Development Network

Architect: Maki and Associates

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 9,168










Installation of the limestone cladding ongoing at the Aga Khan campus, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










Finishing touches being applied at the Gasholders London site, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Imperial College Campus* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus/


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City









Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres



















Construction ongoing at the 141m, 35-storey White City campus tower, photo courtesy of Voreda:


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific :applause:


----------



## Architecture lover

Worth of repost, even on the same page. 


SE9 said:


> One Blackfriars viewed from New Bridge Street, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,763



















Construction progress at the Village Centre, photos courtesy of Coinford:


----------



## SE9

*151-157 Tower Bridge Road* | Bermondsey SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000316

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 151-157 Tower Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: First Base | Starwood Capital

Architect: AFK Architecture | EPR Architects

Floors: 10

Aparthotel units: 137

Homes: 69

Plans for 151-157 Tower Bridge Road have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901










Construction progress at Harbour Central, photos by chest:


----------



## Bram

I do not understand why US embassy costs 1 billion to build( 10 etage cube) and woodwharf 2 billion?


----------



## SE9

The US Embassy is 1bn USD and Wood Wharf is 2bn GBP.

The strict security standards of the embassy bumps-up its cost.


----------



## GB1

Those proposals for the new Google hq are a major let down.


----------



## hugh

Neutral on the Google headquarters. It does have a bit of brutalism redux about it.


----------



## PortoNuts

Nobody was expecting a skyscraper, right? That's not Google's style.


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | Hawkins\Brown

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24

Plans for plot N06 of East Village have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation:

- *CoStar:* Get Living gets consent for East Village plot

- *Property Week:* Get Living gets green light at East Village and scraps rental deposits

- *Architects Journal:* Hawkins\Brown squeezes 100 extra homes on to Olympic Park plot


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> Nobody was expecting a skyscraper, right? That's not Google's style.


Correct but the Primrose Hill & Hampstead Heath sightlines prevents really tall buildings from obstructing that view of St Paul's Cathedral.


----------



## potto

Surely thats Euston area, the Kings Cross lands low rise-ness was a borough decision


----------



## Mr Cladding

potto said:


> Surely thats Euston area, the Kings Cross lands low rise-ness was a borough decision


Possibly 

Camden have approved much taller schemes in KGC such as the Urbanest tower and Fenman House, but how could you explain Euston Tower and to an extent UCLH.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Euston Tower is a product of the 1960s when, surely, sightlines weren't drawn up? It would not be allowed today.


----------



## gravesVpelli

They have made that lakeside image of East Village unbelievably romantic! Turner or Theodore Rousseau would be proud!


----------



## heymikey1981

gravesVpelli said:


> Euston Tower is a product of the 1960s when, surely, sightlines weren't drawn up? It would not be allowed today.


Exactly... The 1960's was a time when idiotic Robert Moses wannabes ruled urban planning and how decisions that are unthinkable right now were made, such as the demolition of St. Pancras station being granted permission and the demolition of thousands of Victorian and Georgian terraces to build the Westway. 
The only consolation now is that those people are dead and their legacies are being ripped apart.


----------



## RegentHouse

Didn't Google build a new headquarters only a few years back off Oxford Street?


----------



## Mr Cladding

RegentHouse said:


> Didn't Google build a new headquarters only a few years back off Oxford Street?


St Giles Central near Centerpoint and Tottenham Court Road station. They also have offices in Victoria and 6 Pancras Square, one imagines that the recent proposal will allow for google to move their works from all their different site sites into one. The BBC have done this, amazon is about to this and Apple will be doing it in the near future.


----------



## CRB1

Surely they should have called the company Googol?


----------



## hugh

Mr Cladding said:


> St Giles Central near Centre Point and Tottenham Court Road station. They also have offices in Victoria and 6 Pancras Square, one imagines that the recent proposal will allow for google to move their works from all their different site sites into one. The BBC have done this, amazon is about to this and Apple will be doing it in the near future.


Pedantically - fixed.


----------



## Langur

GB1 said:


> Those proposals for the new Google hq are a major let down.


I think it looks fabulous!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Yeah I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## geoking66

Google looks phenomenal.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130


Location


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth 

Station: Vauxhall















Project facts


Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Height: 96m

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553










Construction update by Master_Builder

IMG_4387 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










Construction updates by Core Rising and Master_Builder 

IMG_9380.jpg by corerising, on Flickr

IMG_4389 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Location


Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station









Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group

Cost: £8 billion

Homes: 3,400




























Construction update by Master_Builder 

IMG_4328 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

London's style isn't international; it's its own blend of futurism with retro and minimalist hints. I'm a huge fan of it. And even so, so many recent buildings have fantastic designs: Newfoundland, the Scalpel, Manhattan Loft Gardens and Upper Riverside all come to mind. Enjoy watching this massive development boom and the new skylines and communities that it creates.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London City office plan resurrected*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/06/09/london-city-office-plan-resurrected/



> *Developer Fairplay Estates is seeking planning permission for a new 315,000 sq ft office building at the edge of the City of London high-rise cluster.*
> 
> The new Bevis Marks House plan proposes to replace a series of existing buildings at 21-22 Bevis Marks and 24 Bevis Marks.
> 
> The design by Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates features a distinct shape with shifted stacks of floors.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren tipped for £45m Canary Wharf office block revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ped-for-45m-canary-wharf-office-block-revamp/



> *McLaren Construction is understood to be in pole position to overhaul and extend one of the first generation offices built at Canary Wharf in London Docklands.*
> 
> The 25 Cabot Square building revamp is thought to be worth up to £45m and will see extensive changes to the office built in 1991.
> 
> Under the plan, the 390,000 sq ft building will be refurbished, with around 100,000 sq ft added through new steelwork extensions to the structure at 9th and 14th floor levels to create additional office space and new terraces. These will take the form of double height covered colonnades on the building envelope.
> 
> The proposals for the 16-storey building include significant works at plaza level to improve the entrance foyer and gym in the building basement.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com/


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















Demolition and construction ongoing simultaneously at White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*Marble Arch Place* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674459

Official website: http://almacantar.com/properties/marble-arch-place/

Location


Address: 5-9 Marble Arch, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Marble Arch









Project facts


Developer: Almacantar

Architect: Rafael Viñoly Architects

Cost: £520 million

Homes: 49










Piling is under way at the Marble Arch Place site, photo by geogregor:


----------



## SE9

*No.1 Court* | Wimbledon SW19

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628237

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/atoz/master_plan.html


Location


Address: The All England Lawn Tennis Club, Church Road, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: Wimbledon























Project facts


Developer: All England Lawn Tennis Club

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Stadium capacity: 12,400

New retractable roof



















Work has been ongoing to remove the fixed roof, and install a retractable roof at Wimbledon's No.1 court. The first phase is now complete:


----------



## LDN N7

Will it be ready for the tournament in July?


----------



## SE9

Works will complete in 2019. It will be exposed to the elements for the next two championships.


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Location


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 22,000m²










Four Pancras Square near practical completion, photos by potto:


----------



## geoking66

Pancras Square and KXC in general have turned out so nicely.


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144










This weekend at the Gasholders London site, photos by potto:


----------



## AbidM

Those gas holders are straight fire.


----------



## LDN N7

Aye, fantastic development.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Mayor, Ford, Open Cleantech Hubs in U.K. Capital*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...mayor-ford-open-cleantech-hubs-in-u-k-capital



> *The Mayor of London and Ford Motor Co. have both launched new cleantech hubs in the U.K. capital, as the city seeks to cement its place as a tech investment center one year after the Brexit vote.*
> 
> Sadiq Khan Monday announced the launched of Better Futures, an incubator focused on clean-tech startups, while Ford also launched a new office focusing in part on autonomous vehicles.
> Ford’s new venture will hire around 40 specialists and open later this year, and is the carmarker’s third such "smart mobility" office. The others are in Dearborn, Michigan, and Palo Alto, California.
> 
> Ford is set to trial a plug-in hybrid transit fleet in the U.K. this year.
> 
> “Basing our rapidly growing team here in the heart of mobility innovation in London is critical to accelerating our learning and development of new technologies," said Steven Armstrong, group vice president and president of Europe, Middle East and Africa, Ford Motor Co.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ford’s new venture will be based at Here East, next to Plexal, the new 15 million pound tech hub based in East London, on the former site of the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










The three cores of the Landmark Pinnacle, photo by randolph:


----------



## metroranger

From the Orbit 13/05/17


----------



## Mr Cladding

*First Central* | Park Royal NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140622525#post140622525

Official website: N/a 


Location


Address: First Central, Lakeside Drive, Park Royal, NW10 7HQ

London borough: Brent

Station: Park Royal









Project facts


Developer: Fairview and L&Q

Architect: Allies & Morrison

Height: TBC 

Floors: 27 | 17 | 14 | 10 | 10 | 10 | 10

Homes: 807


*Project proposal:* 
Plans for First Central have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed 17/0076/FUMOPDC

The proposed scheme


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London Television Centre redevelopment* | Waterloo SE1 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1977368

Official website: http://www.itvsouthbank.com/consultation.html 


Location


Address: The London Television Centre, 72 Upper Ground, Lambeth, London, SE1 9LT

London borough: Lambeth 

Station: Waterloo















Project facts


Client: ITV 

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Height: TBC 

Floors: 38 | 14 

Homes: 270


*Project unveiling:* 
Plans have been unveiled for the redevelopment of London Television Centre during the summer. Consultation boards can be viewed here.

Snippets from the consultation boards


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Oaklands* | Old Oak Common NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129081046#post129081046

Official website: http://oaklandsregeneration.co.uk/

Location


Address: Oaklands House, Old Oak Common Lane, London NW10 6DU

London borough: Brent 

Planning authority: Old Oak Park Royal Development Corporation (OPDC)

Station: Willesden Junction















Project facts


Developer: Genesis Housing Association, QPR and Stadium Capital Developments 

Architect: CZWG Architects

Floors: 26 | 16 | 10 | 10

Floorspace: 3,500 sqm

Homes: 611

Update newsletter regarding construction progress


----------



## SE9

Thanks, and cheers to Union Man, Core Rising, chest and others for providing us with excellent photos! :cheers:

I'll enjoy the race between The Wardian (187m/168m) One Park Drive (205m), South Quay Plaza 1 (215m) and the Landmark Pinnacle (233m), all currently at a similar stage of construction.


----------



## LDN N7

What the hell happened to Riverside South... the JP Morgan site?

Is it still empty after they built to ground level only...? They should be made to get on with something or release the land for someone else to build on.


----------



## SE9

Riverside South is practically dead, expect new plans for the site to materialise in due coure.

JP Morgan have invested in Dublin in the meantime.


----------



## SE9

22 Bishopsgate has launched this week: http://twentytwolondon.com


----------



## SE9

More homes proposed for the Ealing Filmworks site: Ealing Filmworks developers apply to build 48 more homes


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Gallery Pavilion 2017* | Kensington Gardens W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928424

Official website: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/explore/pavilion

Location


Address: Serpentine Sackler Gallery, West Carriage Drive, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Lancaster Gate







| Knightsbridge









Project facts


17th year of the Pavilion commission

Sponsor: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Diébédo Francis Kéré

This year's Serpentine Gallery Pavilion has been unveiled. It opens to the public on Friday:

- *Financial Times:* Francis Kéré’s Serpentine pavilion

- *Dezeen:* Diébédo Francis Kéré unveils pavilion containing a waterfall-cum-courtyard

- *Evening Standard:* Serpentine Pavilion 2017, review: Admirable precision from beguiling storyteller


----------



## SE9

*Donhead School* | Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.donhead.org.uk

Location


Address: 33 Edge Hill, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: Wimbledon























Project facts


Developer: Donhead School

Architect: Phillips Tracey Architects

Cost: £2.36 million

Floorspace: 1,126m² (GIA)

The recently completed redevelopment and extension of a primary school in south west London:


----------



## SE9

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/

Location


Address: City Island, Leamouth Peninsula, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canning Town














| East India









Project facts


Developer: Ballymore Group

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects | John Pardey Architects | Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion

Homes: 1,700










Completed sections of London City Island, photos courtesy of Glen Howells:


----------



## PortoNuts

I had serious doubts at first about City Island but it turned out quite well.


----------



## SE9

*Nine Elms Square* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=993667

Official website: http://www.nineelmssquare.com

Location


Address: New Covent Garden Market, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Nine Elms







| Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: Wanda Commercial Properties

Architect: Foster + Partners | Neil Tomlinson

Cost: £2 billion

Homes: 3,019

Various towers, up to 177m

Chinese developer Wanda has bought the Nine Elms Square scheme for £470 million:

- *London South East:* St Modwen JV sells Nine Elms Square to China's Wanda

- *IPE Real Estate:* China's Wanda buys major London regeneration site for £470m

- *The Business Desk:* Developer agrees £470m deal for major London residential scheme


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/

Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35

Homes: 1,284










This week at the South Quay Plaza site, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## Mr.D00p

SE9 said:


> Chinese developer Wanda has bought the Nine Elms Square scheme for £470 million:


Wait a minute, aren't these the same clowns that have been pushing dirt around the 'One Nine Elms' site for the last two years with still no sign of anything going vertical?

If so...hno:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress across phase one of Wood Wharf, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## PortoNuts

Wood Wharf is heating up so fast. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/

Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Principal Tower rising above the streets of Shoreditch, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901










Construction progress at Harbour Central, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## PortoNuts

Principal Tower will look so cool at night.


----------



## SE9

*Brunel Street Works* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991214

Official website: N/A

Location


Address: Brunel Street Works, Silvertown Way, London E16

London borough: Newham

Station: Canning Town














| East India









Project facts


Developer: Linden Homes

Architect: JTP 

Homes: 975

Commercial space: 3,000m² (GIA)

Plans for Brunel Street Works have been approved by Newham Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

Now that's what you call a render. Great quality.


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/


Location


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 5,300










Construction progress at the West Grove phase of Elephant Park, photos by geogregor:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Keybridge* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695196

Official website: http://www.fabrica.co.uk/Keybridge


Location


Address: 80 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall















 
Project facts


Developer: Mount Anvil | Fabrica

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 125m

Floors: 36
 









Demolition and construction update by Mr Cladding.

Keybridge House by Constructing London, on Flickr


Keybridge House by Constructing London, on Flickr

Keybridge House by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial College - White City Campus* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus/


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City







| Wood Lane








| Shepherds Bush















 
Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres
 









Construction update by frado


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *Lords £150m retirement home block approved*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/07/07/lords-150m-retirement-home-block-approved/


The Construction Enquirer are quite late. This scheme was approved 10 months ago at a committee meeting on 13th September 2016. The conditions and agreements set at the meeting have now been met.

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1991256


----------



## SE9

Plans for Swandon Way (343-home scheme) have been called in, to be decided by the Mayor.

More in the London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970957


----------



## SE9

*The Gateway Building* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012307

Official website: https://www.paddingtoncentral.com/article/gateway-building


Location


Address: 1A Sheldon Square, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Paddington























Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Carmody Groarke

Height: 101m

Floors: 20

Hotel rooms: 200

Plans for the Gateway Building have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Academy of Arts* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012776

Official website: https://www.royalacademy.org.uk/ra250


Location


Address: Burlington House and 6 Burlington Gardens, London W1

London borough: Westmister

Station: Green Park







| Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Royal Academy of Arts

Architect: David Chipperfield

Cost: £50 million

Plans have been unveiled for a new 'home for architecture' at Burlington Gardens:

- *Financial Times:* Dorfman donates ‘7-figure’ sum to Royal Academy for architecture

- *Architects Journal:* Royal Academy announces new ‘home for architecture’ in London

- *Dezeen:* Academy announces new "permanent home" for architecture as part of Chipperfield renovation










































Burlington Gardens is currently undergoing a major renovation, to be completed in 2018. Photos courtesy of the Royal Academy of Arts:


----------



## SE9

*Regent's Wharf* | Islington N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968725

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 10, 12, 14, 16 and 18 Regent's Wharf, All Saints Street, London N1

London borough: Islington

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Regent's Wharf Unit Trust

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Floorspace: 14,710m²

Revised plans for Regent's Wharf have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















The new White Hart Lane taking shape, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*The Dumont* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635415

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-dumont


Location


Address: 22-29 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: David Walker Architects

Height: 94m

Floors: 30

Homes: 186










Construction progress at The Dumont site, photos courtesy of Brodie Plant Goddard:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street































Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Principal Tower rising above the streets of Shoreditch, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)










Construction progress this weekend at the Scalpel:


----------



## GB1

I wish we could get buildings like the gateway building as fillers in Canary Wharf.


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Pavilion 2017* | Kensington Gardens W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928424

Official website: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/explore/pavilion


Location


Address: Serpentine Sackler Gallery, West Carriage Drive, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Lancaster Gate







| Knightsbridge









Project facts


17th year of the Pavilion commission

Sponsor: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Diébédo Francis Kéré

The Serpentine Gallery Pavilion has opened to the public, photos courtesy of Laurian:


----------



## LDN N7

I don't understand the Scalpel...

Is it just leaning against its core?


----------



## SE9

Various photos in the Scalpel's London forum thread give a better perspective of its form.


----------



## Shanghainese

Titan Man said:


> These must be the ugliest modern buildings in London, they look like something cheap that escaped from Hong Kong, Shanghai, Singapore or some other big East Asian city. I always cringe when I see photos of them.


I don´t think so. Yes, you have right, it looks like an asian Project but for me, i like the picture. In my opinion, there are so much more ugly modern buildings in London than this. Maybe, it is unconventional for you but i don´t think, this is the ugliest project of modern art in london. defenitaly not.


----------



## Shanghainese

Ultimately, it makes no sense to discuss about taste. Everyone has their own, you, like me and everyone else. Carl Menger, the founder of the Austrian School of Economics, has shown this in his works.

Just as a Briton you should be interested in Carl Menger. For England is considered a cradle of freedom, see the old Whigs and the American Revolution. Carl Menger is in this school of thought.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










One Park Drive, 10 Park Drive and the Grid Building rising at Canary Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

Hopefully no nice buildings were lost in the Camden fire.


----------



## SE9

The fire was contained to the Market Hall building. The Stables Market and Union Street were open today.

It has not affected any projects or construction in London.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Abu Dhabi to Help Build 1,000 Apartments in London*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-form-venture-for-apartment-towers-in-london



> *State-owned Abu Dhabi National Exhibitions Co. has formed a venture with U.K. developer Mount Anvil Group Ltd. to build apartment towers next to the ExCel London conference venue, according to two people with knowledge of the plan.*
> 
> The companies could develop about 1,000 homes on land next to the exhibition center, the people said, asking not to be identified because the agreement isn’t yet public. The venture hasn’t yet applied for approval to build on the land, which is currently used for parked vehicles, the people said.
> 
> ...
> 
> Developers have been focusing on London’s outer districts, where cheaper prices mean potential purchasers can benefit from government assistance to buy homes.
> 
> Construction began on about 7,000 homes in the U.K. capital during the second quarter, a 42 percent increase from a year earlier, according to a report by Molior London seen by Bloomberg News.


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> *Abu Dhabi to Help Build 1,000 Apartments in London*
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-form-venture-for-apartment-towers-in-london


This is less about being adjacent to the Excel and more about having forthcoming Elizabeth Line station nearby, which offers direct connections to; Canary Wharf, City of London, West End and most importantly Heathrow Airport. Pity the presence of a particular provincial airport, which hints the regeneration of vast area in Zone 3.


----------



## deckard_6

JamieUK said:


> I think Sampson House is one of the dullest buildings in London.


You need an extremely developed taste in architecture in order to appreciate brutalist buildings, for most of us it just doesn't come along, no worries. Luckily for you there are plenty of fancy boxes going up all over the place.


----------



## Mr Cladding

deckard_6 said:


> You need an extremely developed taste in architecture in order to appreciate brutalist buildings, for most of us it just doesn't come along, no worries. Luckily for you there are plenty of fancy boxes going up all over the place.


Will be saying the same about Post Modern era buildings in lets say 20 years time, given that many structures of this era have already achieved listed status looks like that's happen earlier that i'd thought it would.


----------



## Mr.D00p

deckard_6 said:


> You need an extremely developed taste in architecture in order to appreciate brutalist buildings.


Yeah, right.

Usually, the only people who appreciate brutalism do so from a great distance and never have to live nor work in such environments.

Brutalism was/is architecture conceived by the 'intellectual' left wing and was an attempt at social engineering, which is why it was such a monumental failure.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Post deleted, silly forum listed it twice.


----------



## JamieUK

deckard_6 said:


> You need an extremely developed taste in architecture in order to appreciate brutalist buildings, for most of us it just doesn't come along, no worries. Luckily for you there are plenty of fancy boxes going up all over the place.


"Extremely developed taste" What pretentious meaningless drivel.


----------



## deckard_6

Mr.D00p said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Usually, the only people who appreciate brutalism do so from a great distance and never have to live nor work in such environments.
> 
> Brutalism was/is architecture conceived by the 'intellectual' left wing and was an attempt at social engineering, which is why it was such a monumental failure.


You might be right, I never had to live nor work in a brutalist building. But we could say the same about greek and roman temples, castles, churches, or old industrial buildings, couldn't we? Should we then tear all of them down in order to make place for whatever the market is ready to absorb?


----------



## SE9

*Hintze Hall* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950738

Official website: http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/galleries-and-museum-map/hintze-hall.html


Location


Address: Natural History Museum, Cromwell Road, London SW7

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: South Kensington









Project facts


Developer: Natural History Museum

Design Team: Roger Mann | Jon Williams | Alex Vick | Jonathan Howard | Elizabeth Smith Purcell | Rushmer | Adrian Cox

Contractor: Casson Mann | Purcell | Jerram Falkus

Whale skeleton length: 25.2m

The completed redevelopment of the Hintze Hall:

- *Evening Standard:* Blue whale skeleton unveiled as Natural History Museum's main attraction

- *The Telegraph:* Natural History Museum unveils Dippy's replacement, a giant blue whale called Hope

- *Dezeen:* Whale skeleton suspended over information kiosk and bar in revamped Natural History Museum foyer


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lloyds Seeks New London Office in $100 Million Cost Push*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ek-new-london-office-in-100-million-cost-push



> *Lloyds Banking Group Plc is in talks to lease a new London office with room for about 1,000 workers in an effort to consolidate its locations in the capital and help save 100 million pounds ($130 million), two people familiar with the plan said.*
> 
> The U.K. bank is in discussions with law firm CMS Cameron McKenna LLP to lease about 100,000 square feet (9,290 square meters) of office space at the 125 London Wall building in the City of London financial district, the people said, asking not to be identified because the negotiations are private.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

deckard_6 said:


> You need an extremely developed taste in architecture in order to appreciate brutalist buildings, for most of us it just doesn't come along, no worries. Luckily for you there are plenty of fancy boxes going up all over the place.


What Sampson House needs is a sensitive refurbishment. Maintain the original architectural integrity while bringing it up to modern standards.



Mr.D00p said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Usually, the only people who appreciate brutalism do so from a great distance and never have to live nor work in such environments.
> 
> Brutalism was/is architecture conceived by the 'intellectual' left wing and was an attempt at social engineering, which is why it was such a monumental failure.


This is demonstrably wrong, as brutalist buildings that are restored and not left derelict are very much sought after. See the Barbican or Park Hill after its refurbishment. Centre Point and the Balfron Tower will become luxury apartments and probably sell out very fast.
After they are restored, they end up better than like half the new buildings going up now.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*18 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389557

Official website: http://18blackfriarsroad.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: Black Pearl

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Height: 179m | 138m | 65m | 48m

Floors: 51 | 31 | 16 | 14

Floorspace: 108,639m² (GIA)

Hotel rooms: 548

Homes: 288
 









Scheme has been approved by the Southwark Council​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Canaletto* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101348567

Official website: http://www.canalettolondon.com/


Location


Address: 259 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














 
Project facts


Developer: Groveworld

Architect: UNstudio

Height: 90m

Floors: 28

Homes: 190
 









Scheme has been nominated for this years Carbuncle Cup​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nova Victoria* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430049

Official website: http://www.novasw1.com/


Location


Address: 77 Buckingham Palace Road, Victoria, SW1

London borough: City of Westminster 

Station: Victoria














 
Project facts


Developer: Landsec (formally Land Securities) 

Architect: PLP Architecture

Homes: 170

Office space: 56,000m²

Retail space: 8,000m²
 









This scheme has also been nominated for this years Carbuncle Cup​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*S2 Handyside* | Kings Cross Central N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188&page=151

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/s2-handyside/


Location


Address: Plot S2 Handyside, Kings Cross Central, London, N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: Kings Cross St Pancras














 
Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Mossessian Architecture

Floors: 11

Office floorspace: 180,000 sq ft 

Tenant: Google 

Completion: Q2 2018








Construction update by Mr Cladding[/center]

​S2, Handyside by Constructing London, on Flickr

S2, Handyside by Constructing London, on Flickr

S2, Handyside by Constructing London, on Flickr

Kings Cross Central by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Construction update by geoking66


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=313119

Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk/


Location


Address: Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf















 
Project facts


Developer: Cheung Kong Property Holdings

Architect: Farrells

Height: 122m | 85m

Floors: 37 | 25

Homes: 706
 









Chelsea Waterfront construction update by James Evans

Chelsea Waterfront by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial College - White City Campus* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus/


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City







| Wood Lane







| Shepherds Bush















 
Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres
 









Imperial West and Grenfell Tower as seen from The Shard photo by Mr Cladding.

North Kensington by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Location


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Street, Stratford E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford




































 
Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca

Height: 103m

Floors: 31

Homes: 157
 









Stratford Central is nearing completion coverage by Luke


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street















 
Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42
 









Manhattan Loft Gardens construction update by Luke.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40
 









100 Bishopsgate construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*London City Island* | Leamouth Peninsula E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=390192

Official website: http://www.londoncityisland.com/


Location


Address: London City Island, Leamouth Peninsula, London, E14

London borough: Newham

Station: Canning Town















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore 

Architect: Glenn Howells Architects, John Pardey Architects and Jestico+Whiles

Cost: £2 billion ($3.2bn)

Homes: 1,700

Cultural amenities: A new home for the English National Ballet
 









Construction update by James Evans


London City Island by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Titan Man

Mr Cladding said:


> *Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899
> 
> Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20
> 
> London borough: Newham
> 
> Station: Stratford International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation
> 
> Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill
> 
> Height: 143m
> 
> Floors: 42
> 
> 
> Manhattan Loft Gardens construction update by Luke.


A colossal disappointment, IMO. I don't know if it's the photo, but it looks like something from the 60s. I honestly expected much more from the cladding.


----------



## JamieUK

Another awesome *Night Scape* climb. The views are at the last bit of the video.


----------



## onerob

Lightning bolts attempt to destroy The City! (Via instagram.com/london).


----------



## JimB

Titan Man said:


> A colossal disappointment, IMO. I don't know if it's the photo, but it looks like something from the 60s. I honestly expected much more from the cladding.


The cladding looks different from different angles. This photo doesn't show it at its best.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There are a lot of temporary white coverings in the windows which mess up the look.


----------



## metroranger

It's still brown...


----------



## Mr Cladding

JimB said:


> The cladding looks different from different angles. This photo doesn't show it at its best.


It takes on a more orange appearance during sunrise and sunset.


----------



## inno4321

Quicksilver said:


> Nobody nervous London is still one of the safest big cities. Not as safe as Tokyo but not New York or Paris either.


Well I agree that paris has terrible city safety and London is amazing&cool city. 
but we can hardly saying that "one of the safest cities"
moped crime strike more than once one hour in london 
anyway I like london&rude of me to debate this on the london thread.


----------



## Quicksilver

inno4321 said:


> Well I agree that paris has terrible city safety and London is amazing&cool city.
> but we can hardly saying that "one of the safest cities"
> moped crime strike more than once one hour in london
> anyway I like london&rude of me to debate this on the london thread.


Seoul has as twice as high murder rate than London: https://www.theguardian.com/news/da...ork-crime-free-day-deadliest-cities-worldwide

And you were scared to come to London as tourist? Jesus.


----------



## inno4321

Quicksilver said:


> Seoul has as twice as high murder rate than London: https://www.theguardian.com/news/da...ork-crime-free-day-deadliest-cities-worldwide
> 
> And you were scared to come to London as tourist? Jesus.


Seoul has a lot of problem&noisy&dirty&fine dust from china.
But concern safety As I'm Seoulites 100% guarantee you. one of top safest city. I never experienced any single crime in my life.(except heard two thief incident from neighborhood) 




^^
"Seoul has as twice as high murder rate?"
these are Youtubers/Londoners, they have been living in both city But in video they didn't mention about any "seoul's terrible safety or murder/crime issue" specially at 20:40

BTW this is off topic so I'm quit


----------



## Mr.D00p

London doesn't have 10,000 artillery pieces aimed at it 24/7 with a crazy little fat man waiting to push the button.


----------



## DarJoLe

Mr.D00p said:


> Brutalism was/is architecture conceived by the 'intellectual' left wing and was an attempt at social engineering, which is why it was such a monumental failure.


So who's responsible for the glass towers causing social engineering these days?


----------



## capslock

Mr.D00p said:


> London doesn't have 10,000 artillery pieces aimed at it 24/7 with a crazy little fat man waiting to push the button.


That's what you think! :nuts::lol:


----------



## geoking66

Titan Man said:


> A colossal disappointment, IMO. I don't know if it's the photo, but it looks like something from the 60s. I honestly expected much more from the cladding.


I checked it out yesterday and it's definitely that it's not completely finished that's throwing it off. On the while I think it's pretty good; could have been better but the proportions and height are right for the location.


----------



## RegentHouse

Mr.D00p said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Usually, the only people who appreciate brutalism do so from a great distance and never have to live nor work in such environments.
> 
> Brutalism was/is architecture conceived by the 'intellectual' left wing and was an attempt at social engineering, which is why it was such a monumental failure.


Not necessarily. While brutalism was certainly used as an effective tool by the communists, fascists also had a fair share of it symbolizing their reign, like in Spain and Greece. I'm not a fan of brutalism, but Sampson House as IBM's former U.K. headquarters, and bastion of modernity and capitalism from a bygone era has more merit than the flawed crap replacing it.

If there's any social engineering here, it's replacing a dignified clean-shaven blue suit and tie, with a cuck beard and open shirt with no tie. I mean, looking at crap like Nova Victoria, S2 Handyside, and Manhattan Loft Gardens, I see a big middle finger to any tradition or rules in architecture, classical or modern.


----------



## Titan Man

geoking66 said:


> I checked it out yesterday and it's definitely that it's not completely finished that's throwing it off. On the while I think it's pretty good; could have been better but the proportions and height are right for the location.


Well, I don't know, maybe it ends up looking better than I think it will, but I was really hyped for this building, the renders looked amazing, and when the cladding started to go up, I realised it won't look as near as spectacular.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28
 









Newfoundland and One Bank Street as seen from floor 72 of the Shard​
Newfoundland and 1 Bank Street by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* *The Scalpel* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: | 100 Bishopsgate | The Scalpel

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com | http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2 | 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Bishopsgate | Lime Street

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | W.R. Berkley

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 172m | 190m

Floors: 40 | 39
 







Construction update by London Highwayman


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Location


Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station








 
Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group

Cost: £8 billion

Homes: 3,400
 









Last weekend marked the opening of the first retailer in Circus West​


----------



## PortoNuts

The Landmark Pinnacle is looking very impressive already.


----------



## SE9

*Palmerston Court* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959063

Official website: http://palmerstoncourt.com/


Location


Address: Site at Palmerston Court, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station









Project facts


Developer: London & Argyll Group 

Architect: FCB Studios

Height: 58m | 57m

Floors: 16 | 16

Homes: 162

Plans for Palmerston Court have been approved by Wandsworth Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Candle Factory* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981202

Official website: http://candlefactory.london


Location


Address: 110 York Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Senex Capital

Architect: Squire & Partners

Height: 84m

Floors: 25

Homes: 134

Plans for The Candel Factory have been approved by Wandsworth Council.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










One Park Drive, 10 Park Drive and the Grid Building rising at Canary Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










Construction ongoing at The Madison site, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Wood Wharf :bow:


----------



## SE9

*Anthology Hale Works* | Tottenham Hale N17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2016632

Official website: https://anthology.london/developments/hale-works


Location


Address: SW Plot, Hale Village, Ferry Lane, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: Tottenham Hale
















Project facts


Developer: Anthology

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Height: 107m

Floors: 33

Homes: 279

Plans for Anthology Hale Works have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Great to see further investment in the Tottenham area. But, as much as I don't want to be _that_ person, it does sadden me that the second render above shows an almost exclusively white population.

This is Tottenham - one of the most ethnically diverse areas in one of the most ethnically diverse cities on the planet, where the population is at least 50% non white. So if this render doesn't smack of offensive ignorance of the area then, even worse, it smacks of social cleansing.


----------



## JamieUK

Can we keep the racism to a minimum JimB.


----------



## Vaklston

^^ Yes, please, because, I mean, it's just a render. There are no hidden messages, nor any other intention than showing a reference on how the building will look. That's what matters.


----------



## JimB

JamieUK said:


> Can we keep the racism to a minimum JimB.


Not entirely sure what you're trying to say. Are you accusing me of racism?


----------



## JimB

Vaklston said:


> ^^ Yes, please, because, I mean, it's just a render. There are no hidden messages, nor any other intention than showing a reference on how the building will look. That's what matters.


I disagree.

If you knew anything about what is happening in London in the pursuit of gentrification, then you would know that the gross misrepresentation of the local population in this render is unlikely to have been an accident. Social cleansing is very much a live issue and we should neither accept nor ignore it.


----------



## Mr Cladding

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Great to see further investment in the Tottenham area. But, as much as I don't want to be _that_ person, it does sadden me that the second render above shows an almost exclusively white population.
> 
> This is Tottenham - one of the most ethnically diverse areas in one of the most ethnically diverse cities on the planet, where the population is at least 50% non white. So if this render doesn't smack of offensive ignorance of the area then, even worse, it smacks of social cleansing.


It's just a render mate :lol:


----------



## JimB

Mr Cladding said:


> It's just a render mate :lol:


Then it shouldn't be too hard to reflect the local population.

One would have to be more than a little naive not to understand why developers prefer to whitewash their renders. I just find it rather distasteful.


----------



## SE9

I echo JimB's sentiments.

Those that create renders of schemes in London typically have an awareness of an area and its demographics, in order to produce as accurate a depiction as possible. In some instances they fail to do so, and must do better. The Hale Works renders are an example.


----------



## JamieUK

JimB is racist and so are the forums moderators.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for major City of London student scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/07/26/green-light-for-major-city-of-london-student-scheme/












> *Student accommodation specialist Urbanest has secured planning permission for a mixed-used development in the heart of the City of London.*
> 
> The Vine street scheme in EC3 will create 643 new student homes alongside affordable offices and innovation space for King’s College London. It has a GDV of more than £200m.
> 
> A new exhibition space, offering public access to a preserved section of London’s original Roman wall, has also been created in partnership with the Museum of London, alongside 75,000 sq ft of commercial offices and 10,000 sq ft of incubator space for start-ups.
> 
> ...


----------



## RayMcK

I'm getting anti-white vibes here. 


JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Great to see further investment in the Tottenham area. But, as much as I don't want to be _that_ person, it does sadden me that the second render above shows an almost exclusively white population.
> 
> This is Tottenham - one of the most ethnically diverse areas in one of the most ethnically diverse cities on the planet, where the population is at least 50% non white. So if this render doesn't smack of offensive ignorance of the area then, even worse, it smacks of social cleansing.


----------



## SE9

Your vibe is simply the result of a poor interpretation of the issue. Not worth diverting the thread any further either.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*R7* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://r7kingscross.com/


Location


Address: Building R7, Handyside Street, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras















 
Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Duggan Morris Architects

Floors: 11
 









Construction update by Mr Cladding.

Plot R7 by Constructing London, on Flickr

Plot R7 by Constructing London, on Flickr

Plot R7 by Constructing London, on Flickr

Plot R7 by Constructing London, on Flickr

Plot R7 by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Roman Wall House* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737483

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 35-36 Vine Street and 1-2 Crutched Friars, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Fenchurch Street














| Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: Urbanest

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Height: 45m

Floors: 11

Student homes: 643

Office space: 6,968m² (GIA)

Startup space: 929m² (GIA)

Plans for Roman Wall House have been approved by the City of London:

- *Construction News:* Urbanest's £200m King's College scheme approved

- *Building Design:* Hopkins wins planning for City student flats and start-up space

- *Architects Journal:* Hopkins wins approval for 640 student homes in City of London


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com/


Location


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Sloane Square









Project facts


Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire & Partners | Eric Parry

Cost: £3 billion

Homes: 448

Detailed plans for the final phases of Chelsea Barracks have been unveiled. The full scheme, from phase 1 to 6:


----------



## JimB

RayMcK said:


> I'm getting anti-white vibes here.


Not at all, petal.

When some developer produces renders for a new scheme in Fulham, say, that depicts an almost exclusively black population, you can rest assured that I will point out the offensive absurdity of that too.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Totally random fact of the week, utterly unrelated to what was going on before, no just NO.

Half of all multi millionaire homes sold in central London (2007-2014) were going to rich African buyers. By 2015 alone they'd bought £900 million worth.

Also if you look carefully at the render, there's a bald Black bloke (I think) on the bench, and a woman with headscarf, and daughter, an Asian guy and gal at far left, and a 'woman of colour' on the bench at far right. I still think it's social cleansing, there isn't anyone who doesn't look yuppie, professional and upper middle class. Except maybe the chavy baseball cap wearing Asian guy at far left mentioned earlier.

Or maybe that womad of colour is just a Nazi brunette.

At the end of the day London's higher end property market has been pandering to foreign, non-White buyers for nearly two decades now, especially the neverending flush of new money from the Developing World. Back in the 90s race did correlate with income, but nowadays that's long been out of the window, every since the property bubbles started and vast swathes of inner city working class areas became newly minted middle class areas, whereby the poor sold on for huge profits and retired into the suburbs, notably the Caribbean, Pakistani and Bangladeshi communities that overtook native earnings within a generation. UK's two highest earning stratas are now Indian men, followed by Black women.

Nowadays London is still divided by class, despite 20 years of the unsaid rule of mixing income brackets in every development (now threatened since the previous mayor's tenure), but not defined any longer by White/ non-White - though racial correlation still exists.

Working class:
- traditional London born White British, established Caribbean remnants (the majority- over half a million sold on and moved out of London) - entrenched poverty.
- newly arrived Subcontinentals (India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Nepal), newly arrived Africans, Chinese and East Europeans also - upwardly mobile.

Middle class:
- traditional White British (usually from outside London), established British Indian, Caribbean, Chinese and African, recently established East Europeans, newly arrived West Europeans.

Upper class:
- traditional White British aristocracy, established Arab aristocracy, established Polish aristocracy, newly arrived Arab, African, Latino, Indian, Chinese, Russian, French and Italian families parking their money or investing in education.

-So every class at every level is mixed now. Look at the cities most elite private schools, and they will be made up of the global cream of the crop.

City Of London (financial district) private schools:



















































West/ Westminster private schools:

















Even the most premier, traditionalist school in the country, breeding ground for future Prime Minsters - Eton College, is now 20-25% non White and often over half from foreign ancestry. If it was in London I'm sure it would be even higher.












However as mentioned before social cleansing is very much the most major of issues still in London. Under Labour Mayor's Ken Livingstone 30-50% of new multiple-housing developments had to be affordable or they wouldn't get planning permission (even the luxury ones), and gated developments banned. Under Conservative Mayor's Boris Johnson these were mostly scrapped. Grenfell Tower is the most infamous recent example, of the return to the bad old days started by Thatcherism, with newly arrived migrants being grouped again into tower blocks rather than 20 years of the opposite mixing of income levels. Regeneration in London increasingly means kicking out the poor, and separating them apart from the rest.



- In short renders very much use multi-racial props for boosting their sales pitch, in order to attract the global non-White clientele that form their majority sales. However, they very much exclude any visibly working class, even if it's mixed housing. Noone pushes a buggy, without wearing suitable Clapham mum attire. Noone is fat. Noone smokes. Or walks their rottweilers, holding lottery tickets, knives and a flat cap. 'Social mixing' means class in London, no longer race, and renders don't show that.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Just Broke a Property Price-Tag Record*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...kie-skyscraper-sells-for-a-record-1-7-billion



> *Another part of London’s skyline has been snapped up by an Asian buyer.*
> 
> *Land Securities Group Plc and Canary Wharf Group Plc agreed to sell the skyscraper known as the Walkie Talkie to Hong Kong-based LKK Health Products Group Ltd. for 1.28 billion pounds ($1.7 billion), according to a statement Thursday.*
> 
> The price, a record for a single U.K. office property, is remarkable given that the building will face ongoing maintenance costs, JPMorgan Chase & Co. analysts including Tim Leckie wrote in a client note.
> 
> LKK, which sells Chinese herbal medicines, paid a 13 percent premium to book value for the property even as Land Securities’s shares trade at a 26 percent discount, he said.
> 
> Asian investors have poured into London’s office market in the year since the Brexit vote, capitalizing on the weak pound to buy towers for record-high prices. Hong Kong real estate developer C C Land Holdings paid 1.15 billion pounds for the Cheesegrater tower in May.
> 
> ...


----------



## hugh

^ Never mind the aesthetics - it's the cash that counts.


----------



## SE9

*57 Berkshire Road* | Hackney Wick E9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1920411

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 57 Berkshire Road, London E9

London borough: Hackney

Station: Hackney Wick









Project facts


Developer: Coldpark

Architect: Mikhail Riches

Homes: 39

Commercial space: 2,021m² (GIA)

Plans for 57 Berkshire Road have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation:


----------



## biosciemax

those last few projects are absolutely stunning!


----------



## SE9

*MediaWorks* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2017463

Official website: http://www.ynap.com/pages/people/tech-hub/


Location


Address: MediaWorks, White City Place, Wood Lane, London W12

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City









Project facts


Developer: Stanhope | Mitsui Fodusan

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Grimshaw Architects

Floors: 6

Office space: 21,500m² (GIA)

Retail space: 1,500m² (GIA)

The YNAP Tech Hub has opened at MediaWorks in White City:


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Very elegant.


----------



## Skabbymuff

> However as mentioned before social cleansing is very much the most major of issues still in London. Under Labour Mayor's Ken Livingstone 30-50% of new multiple-housing developments had to be affordable or they wouldn't get planning permission (even the luxury ones), and gated developments banned. Under Conservative Mayor's Boris Johnson these were mostly scrapped. Grenfell Tower is the most infamous recent example, of the return to the bad old days started by Thatcherism, with newly arrived migrants being grouped again into tower blocks rather than 20 years of the opposite mixing of income levels. Regeneration in London increasingly means kicking out the poor, and separating them apart from the rest.


Been on this forum, mainly lurking, for nearly 15 years now. just seen the debate. and to this ^, I just want to say - WORD.


----------



## GB1

^^^^ Its not as bad as that, its not like we have areas in London like Bel-Air or Beverly Hills in Los Angeles. Where its exclusively for the rich, even in the most up market areas have social housing blocks and if you don't have local knowledge. The homes there don't scream out rich, like the mansions said areas above in L A.


----------



## geoking66

GB1 said:


> ^^^^ Its not as bad as that, its not like we have areas in London like Bel-Air or Beverly Hills in Los Angeles. Where its exclusively for the rich, even in the most up market areas have social housing blocks and if you don't have local knowledge. The homes there don't scream out rich, like the mansions said areas above in L A.


Eh, there's still The Bishop's Avenue. The main difference is that the volume of heritage architecture means that the "tear down and build a new mansion" trend you see in LA and other cities can't really happen in London. Instead, the mega-basement became a thing.


----------



## LDN N7

It was John Healey (Labour) Housing Minister under Gordon Brown who relaxed the building regulations which allowed thousands of low cost or old towers (including Grenfell Tower) to be clad in this flammable material.


----------



## Quicksilver

LDN N7 said:


> It was John Healey (Labour) Housing Minister under Gordon Brown who relaxed the building regulations which allowed thousands of low cost or old towers (including Grenfell Tower) to be clad in this flammable material.


Tsss, you are ruining internet trend to blame Torries for everything.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 15 Westferry, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75
 









*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Landmark Pinnacle and Newfoundland construction update by athurstudent 

Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/


Location


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Street, Stratford E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford




































 
Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca

Height: 103m

Floors: 31

Homes: 157
 









Construction update by entoptika

Stratford Central by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42
 









Construction update from Westfield Stratford City by entoptika

Manhattan Loft Gardens by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24
 









Construction by entoptika


Plot N08 - East Village by James Evans, on Flickr


Plot N08 - East Village by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus/


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City







| Wood Lane







| Shepherds Bush















 
Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres
 









Construction update by frado


----------



## RobH

JamieUK said:


> !! I obviously don't feel as comfortable leaving comments on this forum knowing any moderator can edit them to say the complete opposite. Removing posts is one thing but editing them to say something different is disgusting.
> 
> JimB is a racist complaining about there been too many white people in a render.


Find another forum to post on. You can, if you want, believe Jim is being too sensitive about that render (though I'd say his reasoning was sound) but to call him racist is disgusting and shows you up as a total moron. You have been reported. This forum doesn't need your ilk posting here.



JimB said:


> *Apologies to all for regurgitating this discussion from a week or two back but JamieUK has only just sent me an offensive PM about it. I would have responded privately but he appears to have disabled the facility for others (or maybe just me?) to reply to his PMs


No, it's not just you, I can't send PMs to him either. Seems this troll is a coward happy to dish it out but doesn't want anyone responding. :|


----------



## SE9

*Malt Street Regeneration* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958587

Official website: http://www.berkeley-oldkentroad.co.uk


Location


Address: Malt Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Homes: 1,050

Floorspace: 110,100m² (GEA)

Plans for the Malt Street Regeneration have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district/


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)

Plans for the Design District have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## inno4321

SAM_4884 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

Seoul's U/C building's dirty top cover quality. it seem like beggar's clothe on it.



Mr Cladding said:


> [/url]
> Plot N08 - East Village by James Evans, on Flickr


^^
how clean it is.


----------



## SE9

*The Post Building* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019852

Official website: https://www.postbuilding.com


Location


Address: 21–31 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: Brockton Capital | Oxford Properties

Architect: AHMM

Homes: 21

Commercial space: 40,082m²




























On site at the Post Building, a redevelopment of the Royal Mail Sorting Office. Photos by Timothy Soar:


----------



## SE9

*Bankside Quarter* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Ludgate House and Sampson House, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars
















Project facts


Developer: Native Land

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 161m | 108m | 94m

Floors: 49 | 30 | 26

Floorspace: 130,000m²

Homes: 492










Demolition progress at Ludgate House, making way for the Bankside Quarter scheme. Photo by DarJoLe:


Sampson House demolition, Southwark, August 2017


----------



## _Hawk_

*Four Seasons Hotel London at Ten Trinity Square*




























http://www.link365.co.uk/10-trinity-square/












































http://www.fourseasons.com/tentrinity/


----------



## london lad

I'm suprised the hideous mint green rooftop hasn't seen this nominated for the carbuncle cup considering this is listed building and dominate in a lot of views.


----------



## delores

london lad said:


> I'm suprised the hideous mint green rooftop hasn't seen this nominated for the carbuncle cup considering this is listed building and dominate in a lot of views.


Agree what were they thinking? this is a beautiful building and they choose mint green cladding? if anything this should of been a refined elegant extension with materials that would not overpower the monumental Trinity square. Thank the City of London and HE for this.


----------



## hugh

The front steps and wood panelling shot are stunning.


----------



## LDN N7

I think the mint green is supposed to be a modern twist on the quite common roofs in london that are made from copper and have turned green through exposure to the elements.


----------



## london lad

LDN N7 said:


> I think the mint green is supposed to be a modern twist on the quite common roofs in london that are made from copper and have turned green through exposure to the elements.



Or a cheap piece of value engineering the City of London planners let slide.

This is what it should have looked like.


----------



## Mr Cladding

london lad said:


> I'm suprised the hideous mint green rooftop hasn't seen this nominated for the carbuncle cup considering this is listed building and dominate in a lot of views.


You could always nominate it?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It will hopefully be reclad with proper glass in like 20 years.


----------



## Tellvis

I cant understand why they would go to all that trouble and expense in making the interiors and entrance absolutely sumptuous, and then go and spoil it all by skimping on the Atrium cladding! Crazy.


----------



## delores

Tellvis said:


> I cant understand why they would go to all that trouble and expense in making the interiors and entrance absolutely sumptuous, and then go and spoil it all by skimping on the Atrium cladding! Crazy.


It's called value engineering, accountants dictating architecture or just bad architects. I hope like ThatOneGuy that they see their error and re clad the roof structure with something more befitting this monument. It should of been similar to the Slate roof in tone.


----------



## heymikey1981

Marylebone Lane Hotel
*Marylebone W1*


*Development Facts*

*Address:* Welbeck Street on the site of the current car park

*Architect:* Eric Parry Architects

*Developer:* Shiva Hotels

*Hotel rooms:* 206




















*Current building:*










​

Source: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/eric...utstanding-brutalist-car-park/5089150.article


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Shame


----------



## benchaney

Wow that Eric Parry scheme sucks! I think a simple cleaning or painting of the original building would have looked better


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

The original building should be listed.


----------



## SE9

Marylebone Square's ugly sister.


----------



## SE9

*Plaistow Hub* | Plaistow E13

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989969

Official website: http://www.plaistowhub.com


Location


Address: Land at London Road and Valetta Grove, London E13 

London borough: Newham

Station: Plaistow









Project facts


Developer: Red Door Ventures

Architect: Pitman Tozer Architects

Floors: 23 | 15

Homes: 182

Floorspace: 20,036m²

Plans for the Plaistow Hub have been approved by Newham Council.


----------



## SE9

*First Central* | Park Royal NW10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007161

Official website: http://www.fairviewfirstcentral.co.uk/


Location


Address: First Central, Lakeside Drive, London, NW10 7HQ

London borough: Brent

Station: Park Royal









Project facts


Developer: Fairview New Homes | L&Q

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 91m

Floors: 27

Homes: 807

Plans for First Central have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Central core of the Landmark Pinnacle up to level 10 of 75, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Core of Newfoundland up to level 25 of 60, photos by chest:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AUTOTHRILL said:


> The original building should be listed.


There's got to be some sort of petition to save it right? Has English Heritage been contacted? Probably the most beautiful car park in the UK, it shouldn't just be town down for some pomo hotel.


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901










The rising Harbour Central and wider cluster viewed from Greenwich, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## SE9

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28

Office space: 114,345m²










Floorplate installation ongoing at 1 Bank Street, photos by chest:


----------



## phohien

Love it.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

ThatOneGuy said:


> There's got to be some sort of petition to save it right? Has English Heritage been contacted? Probably the most beautiful car park in the UK, it shouldn't just be town down for some pomo hotel.


Looked and saw no mention of it on the 20th century society website.


----------



## the spliff fairy

heymikey1981 said:


> Marylebone Lane Hotel
> *Marylebone W1*
> 
> 
> *Development Facts*
> 
> *Address:* Welbeck Street on the site of the current car park
> 
> *Architect:* Eric Parry Architects
> 
> *Developer:* Shiva Hotels
> 
> *Hotel rooms:* 206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Current building:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Source: http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/eric...utstanding-brutalist-car-park/5089150.article




They should not get rid of this building.

It has more fair, verve and dynamism than its future replacement any day, any decade.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Langur said:


> This is not even close to being true. They'd be nearer 5% than 50%.


http://www.black-brick.com/africanbuyersleadprimecentral-londonproperty

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/22/business/african-luxury-houses-london/index.html


----------



## SE9

That figure is for African clients of the Black Brick agency (nearing 50%), which isn't representative of the sector in London as a whole.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Construction update by Union Man


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 










Forumer Ensignia has found these photos of the crown for The Scalpel, which is viewable here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Centre & Morgan House* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://stratfordshopping.co.uk/stratfordisland/

Official website: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1750797/


Location


Address: Stratford Centre and Morgan House, Stratford, E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford





































Project facts


Developer: CEPF Chariot S.á.r.l.

Architect: Allford Hall Monaghan Morris

Height: 130 | 70m 

Floors: 41 | 21 

Homes: 594
 

*Commencement of works:* 
Works to prepare the site for the aforementioned development are expected to commence in September.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate construction update by Master_Builder

​IMG_5125 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5122 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5093 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5092 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5086 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40
 







100 Bishopsgate construction update by Master_Builder

​IMG_5107 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5113 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5117 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Fen Court* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590728

Official website: http://www.fencourtlondon.com/


Location


Address: 10 Fenchurch Avenue, London EC3

Ward: Langbourn

Station: Fenchurch Street







| Aldgate







| Bank-Monument















 
Project facts


Developer: CORE

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Height: 69m

Floors: 14

Floorspace: 63,000 m²
 









One Fen Court as seen from the Sky Garden at 20 Fenchurch Street, Photos by Master_Builder.

​IMG_5079 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28
 







1 Bank Street construction update by Master_Builder

​IMG_5047 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_5032 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

IMG_5013 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42
 









Construction update by DarJoLe

​Manhattan Loft Gardens, Stratford E20, August 2017

​East Village E20, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017

[/center][/center]Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017

​Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017


----------



## Mr Cladding

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24
 









Construction update by DarJoLe

​East Village E20, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017

​East Village E20, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017

​Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, August 2017


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360
 









Project has stalled following the demolition of the Victorian era warehouse, update by Master_Builder​
​IMG_4865 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr

​IMG_4867 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Gasholders London* | Kings Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: Gas Holder Triplets, York Way, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Station: Kings Cross St Pancras














 
Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144
 









Gasholders London construction update by Mr Cladding.

Gasholders London by Constructing London, on Flickr

Gasholders London by Constructing London, on Flickr

​Gasholders London by Constructing London, on Flickr

Gasholders London by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Mayor pumps £25m into Pocket Living*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/08/15/london-mayor-pumps-25m-into-pocket-living/












> *London Mayor Sadiq Khan has today struck a £25m deal to boost new factory-built affordable one and two-bed homes for first-time buyers in the capital.*
> 
> The investment in offsite starter home specialist Pocket Living will see work start on at least 1,059 new homes by March 2021, with a third expected to be built off-site in a factory and dropped into place.
> 
> Pocket one or two-bed flats are sold to local people at least 20% cheaper than market sales.
> 
> The funding, which will be paid back in full by the end of the next decade, will help finance ongoing site purchases for development.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Location


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle















 
Project facts


Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41

Homes: 335
 









One of the cranes for Two Fifty One was dismantled over the weekend, photo by robbie1984


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate is now visible from London Bridge, photo by entoptika.

City Rising by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com/


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50
 







Wardian London construction update by skyscraperfan5


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Location


Address: 2 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Nine Elms







| Vauxhall















 
Project facts


Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737
 









Construction update by Master_Builder

​IMG_5135 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Pump Tower* | Royal Victoria E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508023

Official website: http://www.cityanddocklands.com/PT-Information.html


Project facts


Address: Pumping Station, Tidal Basin Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Station: Royal Victoria








 
Project facts


Developer: City & Docklands Properties

Architect: BUJ Architects

Height: 73m

Floors: 24

Homes: 161
 









Construction update by entoptika​


----------



## airpix84

Mr Cladding said:


> That development would be 375 Kensington High Street, the cheapest segment of this development has been brought by the City of London Corporation to house the displaced tenants of the Grenfell Tower fire.


Thank you!Good to hear that too!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247
 









Cladding detailing captured by Lumberjack

2P2A1185 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

*Derwent calls up firms for £260m Crossrail overstation job*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-up-firms-for-260m-crossrail-overstation-job/












> *London developer Derwent is pressing ahead with plans for a major mixed-use development above the Tottenham Court Road Crossrail station in central London.*
> 
> The firm has started talks with contractors for the £260m project at Soho Place with the aim of starting work in the second half of next year.
> 
> It is now progressing detailed designs and engaging with potential contractors for the 285,000 sq ft mixed-use scheme above the key Elizabeth Line station.
> 
> *The AHMM designed landmark development will comprise 204,000 sq ft offices, 37,000 sq ft retail and a 34,000 sq ft 350-seat theatre.*
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

They're old renders, the design for One Oxford Street changed a while ago:



SE9 said:


> *One Oxford Street* | Soho W1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260219
> 
> Official website: http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/1-oxford-street
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Address: 1 Oxford Street, London W1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Developer: Crossrail | Derwent
> 
> Architect: AHMM
> 
> Office space: 27,933m²
> 
> 350 seat theatre


----------



## SE9

*One Angel Court* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611

Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2

Ward: St James's

Station: Bank









Project facts


Developer: Stanhope

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Height: 101m

Floors: 24

The completed redevelopment of One Angel Court:


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










Construction progress at 250 City Road, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*The Post Building* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019852

Official website: https://www.postbuilding.com


Location


Address: 21–31 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: Brockton Capital | Oxford Properties

Architect: AHMM

Homes: 21

Commercial space: 40,082m²










At the Post Building site, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Catford Green* | Catford SE6

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.barrattlondondevelopments.co.uk/projects/catford-green


Location


Address: Catford Green, Adenmore Road, London SE6

London borough: Lewisham

Station: Catford







| Catford Bridge









Project facts


Developer: Barratt Homes

Cost: £117 million

Homes: 589

Retail space: 508m²










Completed sections of Catford Green, photos by geogregor:


DSC07329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,763










Construction progress at the Village Centre, photo courtesy of Coinford:


----------



## SE9

*Barking Riverside Station* | Barking IG11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1699434

Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/barking-riverside-extension


Location


Address: Barking Riverside Station, Renwick Road, Barking IG11

London borough: Barking & Dagenham

Lines: Overground









Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Architect: Moxon | Weston Williamson

Contractor: Arcadis

Opening: 2021

Plans for Barking Riverside Station have been approved by the Secretary of State for Transport:

- *Construction News:* Barking Riverside £263m Overground extension approved

- *Evening Standard:* London Overground extension to Barking Riverside given green light

- *City A.M:* London Overground's extension to Barking Riverside will start in 2018 after getting the green light


----------



## SE9

*Clockhouse and Access House* | Bromley-by-Bow E3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=980582

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Land at Clockhouse and Access House, Imperial Street, London, E3

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Bromley-by-Bow









Project facts


Developer: Plot LLP

Architect: Assael Architecture

Floors: 27 | 17 | 10 | 10 | 9

Homes: 491

Commercial space: 3,570m² (GIA)

Plans for Clockhouse and Access House have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*3 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.broadgate.co.uk/3-Broadgate


Location


Address: 3 Broadgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: ORMS

Floors: 3

Floorspace: 330m²

Plans for the redevelopment of 3 Broadgate have been approved by the City of London:


----------



## inno4321

^^
wow gorgeous 
3 Broadgate


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *One Angel Court* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373611
> 
> Official website: http://www.oneangelcourtoffices.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 1 Angel Court, London EC2
> 
> Ward: St James's
> 
> Station: Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Stanhope
> 
> Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects
> 
> Height: 101m
> 
> Floors: 24


Ellegance 
luxury

old&new harmony


----------



## Mr Cladding

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> wow gorgeous
> 3 Broadgate


I'm disappointed that they'll be defacing another part of the admirable Broadgate Estate. However at least it'll be getting some more usage out of it.


----------



## steppenwolf

Oh no. That 3 Broadgate proposal is the worst. 

The existing building is absolutely gorgeous. It is vandalism to replace a beautiful, rock solid, elegant building with a foil clad Spongebob squarepants house of a thing. 

Broadgate are determined to ruin everything decent on that estate which has the possibility of being listed in the future.


----------



## inno4321

Well everyone has their own beauty perspective though.
But imo above 3 Broadgate proposal is gorgeous than original.

Yes I admit that old 3 Broadgate's red color(rock solid) look great harmony with nearby building's clad color and look vintage&warm.
But new proposal luxury cladding more eye catching. Moreover I dislike old 3 Broadgate's dark glass window.
New proposal 3 Broadgate look like a jewelry!!!

BTW respect other opinions too.


----------



## steppenwolf

Mr Cladding, are you in denial about the 22 Bishopsgate redesign? It doesn't have a stepped top anymore and it's floors shorter. Yes, it's depressing but we all need to come to terms with it.


----------



## Mr Cladding

steppenwolf said:


> Mr Cladding, are you in denial about the 22 Bishopsgate redesign? It doesn't have a stepped top anymore and it's floors shorter. Yes, it's depressing but we all need to come to terms with it.


I was never in denial about the aforementioned scheme, the developers instructed PLP to put forward a building which meet there specification and that's what they've done.


----------



## Langur

steppenwolf said:


> Mr Cladding, are you in denial about the 22 Bishopsgate redesign? It doesn't have a stepped top anymore and it's floors shorter. Yes, it's depressing but we all need to come to terms with it.


The flat topped design was withdrawn after Mayor Sadiq Khan criticised it for not contributing to the skyline. The developers sensed it would not get his final signoff, so they reverted to the stepped design at 278m that already had planning permission. Mr Cladding's post is therefore correct.


----------



## hugh

steppenwolf said:


> Mr Cladding, are you in denial about the 22 Bishopsgate redesign? It doesn't have a stepped top anymore and it's floors shorter. Yes, it's depressing but we all need to come to terms with it.


The redesign was dismissed months ago. It's the taller version going ahead.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Langur said:


> The flat topped design was withdrawn after Mayor Sadiq Khan criticised it for not contributing to the skyline. The developers sensed it would not get his final signoff, so they reverted to the stepped design at 278m that already had planning permission. Mr Cladding's post is therefore correct.





hugh said:


> The redesign was dismissed months ago. It's the taller version going ahead.


Thanks guys for backing up me up, its much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*McAlpine set for £29m Big Ben overhaul*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/08/21/mcalpine-set-for-29m-big-ben-overhaul/



> *The Government is set to award Sir Robert McAlpine the prestigious contract to restore the Big Ben tower at the Palace of Westminster despite the on-going row over plans to silence the famous bell for four years.*
> 
> McAlpine’s special projects division picked up the £3.5m enabling works contract around nine months ago and is set to be confirmed for the overall Elizabeth House when MPs return in early September.
> 
> The bell of the famous clock will fall silent for four years to protect workers’ hearing during the restoration of the 96m tall Elizabeth Tower, the Great Clock and the Great Bell.
> 
> The Government is set to award Sir Robert McAlpine the prestigious contract to restore the Big Ben tower at the Palace of Westminster despite the on-going row over plans to silence the famous bell for four years.
> McAlpine’s special projects division picked up the £3.5m enabling works contract around nine months ago and is set to be confirmed for the overall Elizabeth House when MPs return in early September.
> 
> The bell of the famous clock will fall silent for four years to protect workers’ hearing during the restoration of the 96m tall Elizabeth Tower, the Great Clock and the Great Bell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360
 









Multiplex inks £240m deal for Jenga tower
Constructionenqurier.com
Monday 21st August​


> *Multiplex has signed a £240m contract to build the luxury AYKON London One tower in central London.*
> 
> Developer Nine Elms Property Ltd – a wholly-owned subsidiary of DAMAC International -chose Multiplex after an earlier agreement with Lendlease fell through.
> 
> The 50-storey tower building has been dubbed the Jenga tower due to its distinctive stepped design.
> 
> Hussain Sajwani, Chairman of DAMAC said: “AYKON London One is our premiere international development outside of the Middle East and a landmark project for the UK’s capital.
> 
> continued in link
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/08/21/multiplex-inks-240m-deal-for-jenga-tower/​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 









Construction update by entoptika


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


The Scalpel by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









Dredging for new bridge photo by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 









Construction update by RedLimited

IMG_1927 by RedLimited, on Flickr

IMG_1949 by RedLimited, on Flickr

IMG_2009 by RedLimited, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Location


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle















 
Project facts


Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41

Homes: 335
 









Construction update by geogregor

​https://flic.kr/p/XPZhAaDSC08371 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/

Location


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle















 
Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 5,300
 









Construction update by geogregor

​https://flic.kr/p/Y3hNPKDSC08402 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## Tellvis

Oh look!! after weeks of London steadily pulling ahead of Paris on the thread 'views', by some margin it must be said, Paris has just instantly leapfrogged London, how strange that is...


----------



## london lad

Tellvis said:


> Oh look!! after weeks of London steadily pulling ahead of Paris on the thread 'views', by some margin it must be said, Paris has just instantly leapfrogged London, how strange that is...


Lol is that still happening. I thought the sad person doing that got banned?


----------



## Quicksilver

london lad said:


> Lol is that still happening. I thought the sad person doing that got banned?


He got clever, he is not increasing views by 50 or 100 thousands overnight as he used to do as it became too obvious. Instead, increments are just few thousands few times a day, mostly at night, still.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Quicksilver said:


> He got clever, he is not increasing views by 50 or 100 thousands overnight as he used to do as it became too obvious. Instead, increments are just few thousands few times a day, mostly at night, still.


and people have told Jan right?


----------



## SE9

*York Place* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990084

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 198 York Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Weinbergers | Fifth Capital

Architect: Patel Taylor

Height: 82m | 39m | 30m

Floors: 24 | 11 | 8

Education space: 5,943m²

Homes: 299

Updated plans for York Place have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Clapham Park* | Clapham SW4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2024845

Official website: https://www.metropolitan.org.uk/for-customers/claphampark/clapham-park-masterplan


Location


Address: Land at the Clapham Park Estate, London SW4

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Clapham South









Project facts


Developer: Metropolitan

Architect: PRP

Homes: 2,535

Site area: 33 hectares

Commercial space: 2,716m²

Plans for Clapham Park have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Quicksilver

Mr Cladding said:


> and people have told Jan right?


I personally did, year ago, not sure about the outcome.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Who the hell cares. Stop getting triggered over views.


----------



## london lad

Mr Bricks said:


> Who the hell cares. Stop getting triggered over views.


Well from the obvious response a great deal of major posters to this thread.

If someone is fraudulently manipulating things on this forum it begs the question why nobody is doing anything about it.


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *York Place* | Battersea SW11
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990084
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 198 York Road, London SW11
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> Station: Clapham Junction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Weinbergers | Fifth Capital
> 
> Architect: Patel Taylor
> 
> Height: 82m | 39m | 30m
> 
> Floors: 24 | 11 | 8
> 
> Education space: 5,943m²
> 
> Homes: 299
> 
> Updated plans for York Place have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


very nice design. i like it


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com/


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










Construction progress at the Coal Drops Yard, photos courtesy of Argent:


----------



## AbidM

Coal Drops Yard adding to an impressive collection of curvy buildings present in London, excellent stuff.


----------



## Tellvis

Mr Bricks said:


> Who the hell cares. Stop getting triggered over views.


Yeh I guess you are right, should just laugh at it, after all it's the 'replies' that is the true indicator of the threads popularity. But I just find that manipulating the views so sad, and demeaning for the Paris thread.


----------



## Mr Bricks

london lad said:


> Well from the obvious response a great deal of major posters to this thread.
> 
> If someone is fraudulently manipulating things on this forum it begs the question why nobody is doing anything about it.


I'm sure honour and glory will be restored shortly.



Tellvis said:


> so sad


Indeed - in both directions. Because you are the same.


----------



## PortoNuts

Coal Yards is absolutely superb.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plans in for major London City fringe offices*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/09/11/plans-in-for-major-london-city-fringe-office/












> *Plans have been lodged for a 750,000 sq ft office-led mixed-use complex on the London City fringe near Finsbury Circus.*
> 
> Joint developer Manford Properties and Great Elm Assets is planning to knock down existing 7 and 9-storey 1970s offices to make way for the big new scheme rising to 27 storeys.
> 
> It will be located at 20 Ropemaker Street, 101-117 Finsbury Pavement near to City Point, a taller 35-storey building in Finsbury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver

Paris thread views jumped by 10,000 views and this is with last update from 9th of September on that thread. How interesting


----------



## Mr.D00p

Quicksilver said:


> Paris thread views jumped by 10,000 views and this is with last update from 9th of September on that thread. How interesting


What, you mean the French forum administrator responsible for doing it is so arrogant that he thinks no one will notice?

..or that he knows the people in charge of SSC just don't care that he's doing it?


----------



## Tellvis

London has nearly twice the amount of 'replies', which cannot be fiddled....


----------



## Quicksilver

Mr.D00p said:


> What, you mean the French forum administrator responsible for doing it is so arrogant that he thinks no one will notice?
> 
> ..or that he knows the people in charge of SSC just don't care that he's doing it?


It's both in this case. Jumps used to be by 50,000 overnight :lol:


----------



## SE9

Global Cities Investment Monitor 2017
*KPMG* (Amsterdam) | *Greater Paris Investment Agency* (Paris)


----------



## SE9

*Spire London* | West India Dock E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270065

Official website: http://www.spirelondon.com


Location


Address: 2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: West India Quay







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Greenland Group

Architect: HOK

Height: 235m

Floors: 67

Homes: 861










Construction activity this week at the Spire site, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at phase 1 of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> *123-151 Buckingham Palace Road* | Victoria SW1
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026740
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 123 Buckingham Palace Road, London SW1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Station: Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: GC 123 BPR | Volaw
> 
> Architect: Morrow+Lorraine Architects
> 
> Height: 39m
> 
> Floors: 8
> 
> Office space: 64,107m² (GIA)
> 
> Plans for the refurbishment of 123-151 Buckingham Palace Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


Facadism/ deathmasking made even more glaring. Those neoclassical parts (the corners will also be torn down in this rebuild) are all that's left of an original market building.










Reminds me of this utterly idiotic example:


















Or this gem:










Seriously which architecture school did these people go to?


----------



## yubnub

SE9 thanks for posting those global city stats from the KPMG but i see it does not include the critical stat of how many view counts the thread has on SSC which is far more important!


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> SE9 thanks for posting those global city stats from the KPMG but i see it does not include the critical stat of how many view counts the thread has on SSC which is far more important!


KPMG doesn't trust fiddled stats


----------



## heymikey1981

the spliff fairy said:


> Seriously which architecture school did these people go to?


More importantly, how was planning granted for both of them?


----------



## AbidM

heymikey1981 said:


> More importantly, how was planning granted for both of them?


The end product is a result of the developer and what they commissioned, not the architect who just designed.*


----------



## tokyo-hypa

The last table in the KPMG investors info-graphic has NY come 1st in only one category and London in *6* others, I don't get why it's not 1st overall then.., (Brexit?)


----------



## SE9

Bingo. It's explained at the end of the report, but I omitted that part lest it ruffles some sensitive feathers.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Zoo iconic aviary £7m revamp approved*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/09/14/7m-london-zoo-iconic-aviary-revamp-approved/












> *Plans to repurpose and transform the Grade II listed Snowdon Aviary at London Zoo have been given the go-ahead by Westminster Council.*
> 
> The scheme, understood to cost around £7m, will see the iconic structure revamped to create a world leading facility for Black and White Colobus monkeys and other species native to forests in western and eastern Africa.
> 
> Modernising the structure, listed in 1998 as the first permanent tensioned building in the UK, will be the most ambitious project undertaken by the Zoo.
> 
> Designed by Cedric Price with engineer Frank Newby and Lord Snowdon in 1962, it became Britain’s first walk-through aviary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tellvis

Very nice, but pity those poor African Monkeys freezing their nad's off in a British winter...


----------



## Mr.D00p

SE9 said:


> Bingo. It's explained at the end of the report, but I omitted that part lest it ruffles some sensitive feathers.


NY ahead by...all of 2%, wow!, devastating for London.

Still 30% higher than Paris though, and last time I checked, France hasn't voted to leave the EU.

..some people on SSC need to stop linking things that just reinforce their prejudices.


----------



## SE9

Mr.D00p said:


> NY ahead by...all of 2%, wow!, devastating for London.
> 
> Still 30% higher than Paris though, and last time I checked, France hasn't voted to leave the EU.
> 
> ..some people on SSC need to stop linking things that just reinforce their prejudices.


^ Feathers ruffled.

Given your response you evidently haven't read the report beyond what I've posted. If you had, you certainly wouldn't have posted that comical 'rebuttal'.


----------



## Mr.D00p

SE9 said:


> ^ Feathers ruffled.


The only people with 'feathers ruffled' are the metropolitan London lefty class, who can't accept the fact that those horrible bigoted northerners have voted to leave the EU against the advice of their 'betters' in London.



SE9 said:


> Given your response you evidently haven't read the report beyond what I've posted. If you had, you certainly wouldn't have posted that comical 'rebuttal'.


My response was commensurate with yet another risible attempt by yourself to link all things bad to Brexit, which is, after reading your posts in the Brexit thread in the London forum, what you seem to excel in


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Construction update by The Wharf


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Marketing for One Park Drive is underway, photos by Potto​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Location


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 104m | 98m | 86m | 79m | 73m

Floors: 31 | 29 | 26 | 23 | 22

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²








Construction update by shard97

DSC_0004 by R T, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

gravesVpelli said:


> ^^ I shouldn't worry too much. Not good for your health. Most people will be either travelling home, at home or in bed after dark. Those who might view it after dark will either be pi...d, drunk or too happy to care.


Don't forget us SE Londoners that commute into London Bridge on a dark winter's morning. That side of the Scalpel will loom large on approach.


----------



## SE9

potto said:


> City airport *cough*


That scheme will need some of the best sound insulation of any in inner London.


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk


Project facts


Developer: Transport for London | Department for Transport

Rolling stock: British Rail Class 345

Track gauge: Standard Gauge

Cost: £14.8 billion

Stations: 40

Route length: 136km

Track installation at the Crossrail project is now complete:

- *New Civil Engineer:* Crossrail track installation completed

- *City A.M:* The £14.8bn Elizabeth Line's permanent track has been completed

- *The Guardian:* Final piece of Crossrail laid, marking official completion of £14.8bn track


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42










Construction update by elephant1


----------



## Mr Cladding

duplicate post


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















The new White Hart Lane taking shape, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*Newcombe House* | Notting Hill Gate W11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028944

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Newcombe House and 161-237 Kensington Church Street, London W11

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Notting Hill Gate









Project facts


Developer: Notting Hill Gate KCS Limited

Architect: Urban Sense Architecture

Height: 72m

Floors: 17

Floorspace: 19,825m² (GIA)

Plans for Newcombe House and Kensington Church Street have been submitted for approval. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Abbey Place* | Abbey Wood SE2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949586

Official website: http://hubgroup.co.uk/projects/abbey-place


Location


Address: Land at Felixstowe Road, Felixstowe Road, London SE2

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Abbey Wood
















Project facts


Developer: HUB Group | Bridges Ventures

Architect: shedkm Architects

Height: 71m | 46m

Floors: 21 | 13

Homes: 245

New plans have been submitted for Abbey Place, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Glengall Quay* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773823

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 49-59 Millharbour, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Crossharbour









Project facts


Developer: Meadow Residential

Architect: 3D Reid

Height: 97m | 85m

Floors: 30 | 26

Homes: 319

Amended plans for Glengall Quay have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

Baltimore Tower looks great there.


----------



## Tom_Green

SE9 said:


> That scheme will need some of the best sound insulation of any in inner London.


I worked in Zeppelinheim for 2 weeks. 747 flew just 300m over us. 
It is possible to make it very quiet inside, but i expect only office buildings for that location.


----------



## Mr Cladding

PortoNuts said:


> Baltimore Tower looks great there.


Photoshop is capable of great things don't you know.


----------



## SE9

*Apex House* | Wembley HA9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=975450

Official website: https://www.scape.com/en-uk/student-accommodation/wembley


Location


Address: Apex House, Albion Way, Wembley HA9

London borough: Brent

Station: Wembley Park







| Wembley Stadium









Project facts


Developer: Scape Living

Architect: HTA Design

Height: 83m

Floors: 28

Student rooms: 558

Apex House, Europe's tallest modular building, is now complete:


----------



## PortoNuts

*McAlpine JV wins £160m London mental health project*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/09/19/mcalpine-jv-bags-160m-london-mental-health-project/



> *A joint venture between Sir Robert McAlpine Capital Ventures and Kajima Partnerships has been named preferred bidder to build two mental health hospitals in south west London.*
> 
> South West London and St George’s Mental Health NHS Trust will now work with the duo to progress to develop a full business case for the estate modernisation programme and bring the ambitious project to contract close.
> 
> The trust aims to build two new mental health facilities, one at its main Tooting hospital site in Wandsworth and the other at its Tolworth Hospital site in Surbiton.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Durkan to start on £110m resi scheme in Ilford*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/09/20/durkan-to-start-on-110m-resi-scheme-in-ilford/



> *Developer Durkan has signed a deal with Southern Housing Group to deliver a mix of 30% affordable rent and shared ownership properties at its Britannia Music Site development on Chapel Road, Ilford.*
> 
> Durkan is starting work now on the £110m scheme which will provide 354 homes – almost a third of which will be affordable.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Billionaire Leong Is Said to Buy $338 Million London Office*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aire-is-said-to-buy-338-million-london-office



> *Hong Kong billionaire Angela Leong has bought a historic building in London’s Aldwych district for about 250 million pounds ($338 million), people with knowledge of the deal said.*
> 
> Leong, who is married to casino magnate Stanley Ho, has completed the purchase of Aldwych House from Rowan Asset Management and GI Partners LLC, the people said, asking not to be identified because the deal is confidential.
> 
> ...
> 
> * Chinese and Hong Kong buyers spent almost 4 billion pounds on London commercial property in the first half of the year, up from 2.7 billion pounds in the whole of 2016, according to data compiled by broker CBRE Group Inc.*


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Willmott squeezes hotel onto tight London site*

https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...e?blocktitle=Video-highlights&contentID=14654


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *Billionaire Leong Is Said to Buy $338 Million London Office*
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...aire-is-said-to-buy-338-million-london-office


Post with context:


*Aldwych House* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.aldwychhouse.com


Location


Address: 71-91 Aldwych, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Temple









Project facts


Developer: Rowan

Extension architect: Sheppard Robson

Extension cost: £15 million


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *Willmott squeezes hotel onto tight London site*
> 
> https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...e?blocktitle=Video-highlights&contentID=14654



Post with context:


*Dorsett City London* | Aldgate EC3

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.aldwychhouse.com


Location


Address: 9 Aldgate High Street, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: Dorsett Hospitality International

Architect: Dexter Moren

Floors: 13


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


>


Post with context:


*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: http://www.thameslinkprogramme.co.uk/rebuilding-london-bridge-station


Location


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Lines: Thameslink







| Southern







| Southeastern









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £500 million

Opening: 2018


----------



## SE9

Tom_Green said:


> I worked in Zeppelinheim for 2 weeks. 747 flew just 300m over us.
> It is possible to make it very quiet inside, but i expect only office buildings for that location.


The site is intended for commercial uses, with a small quantum of housing in the southern part.


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue





































Piling has commenced at the St Giles Circus site, photos courtesy of Orms:


----------



## SE9

*79-86 Chancery Lane* | Holborn WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.globalholdings-mgmt.com/property/79-86-chancery-lane


Location


Address: 79-86 Chancery Lane, London WC2

London borough: Camden

Station: Chancery Lane









Project facts


Developer: Raingate Limited

Architect: Orms Architects

Floors: 6

Homes: 5

Retail space: 665m² (GIA)

Office space: 5,302m² (GIA)

A recently completed mixed-use scheme along Chancery Lane:


----------



## SE9

*One Lansdowne Road* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455027

Official website: http://www.onelansdowneroad.com


Location


Address: 1-5 Lansdowne Road, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Station: East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Guildhouse Rosepride

Architect: CZWG

Height: 227m | 129m

Floors: 68 | 41

Homes: 794

Office space: 30,000m² (GIA)

Plans for One Lansdowne Road have been approved by Croydon Council.


----------



## SE9

*Colindale Gardens* | Colindale NW9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799757

Official website: https://www.redrow.co.uk/london/developments/colindale-gardens-colindale


Location


Address: Peel Centre, Peel Drive, London NW9

London borough: Barnet

Station: Colindale









Project facts


Developer: Redrow London

Masterplan architect: FCB Studios | Studio Egret West

Homes: 2,900

Commercial space: 10,000m²

Detailed plans for the 483-home phase 2a, 2b and 2c by UNIT Architects have been approved by Barnet Council.


----------



## SE9

*Crossrail Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/canary-wharf


Location


Address: Canary Wharf Station, Upper Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Lines: Elizabeth Line









Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Crossrail

Architect: Foster + Partners

Cost: £500 million

Opening: 2018



















This week at the Elizabeth Line platforms of Canary Wharf Station, photos courtesy of Zima:


----------



## SE9

*One Park Drive* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://residential.canarywharf.com/one-park-drive


Location


Address: 1 Park Drive, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Height: 205m

Floors: 58

Homes: 484










One Park Drive viewed from the neighbouring 10 Park Drive, photo by mkthomas:


----------



## el palmesano

what an awsome city!


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific! Great to see One Lansdowne Road approved!


----------



## Tellvis

I designed the mechanical services for Chichester Rents. A nightmare project to get the air con system to fit in the ridiculously tight ceiling void. Turned out alright in the end though.


----------



## SE9

*Abbey Wood Station* | Abbey Wood SE2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/abbey-wood-station


Location


Address: Abbey Wood Station, Wilton Road, London SE2

London borough: Greenwich

Lines: Southeastern







| Elizabeth Line









Project facts


Developer: Crossrail

Architect: Fereday Pollard Architects

Cost: £130 million

Opening: 2017 (Southeastern) | 2018 (Elizabeth Line)



















Construction progress at Abbey Wood Station, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










Construction update by Jimmy Wu

One Blackfriars by Jimmy Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Location


Address: One Nine Elms Lane, Vauxhall, SW8, London

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall















Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda 

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 199 | 160m

Floors: 58 | 42










Electrical shell and core package has been awarded to T Clarke

T Clarke bags London twin tower M&E job
constructionenqurier.com
Friday 22 September​


> Building services specialist T Clarke has secured the electrical shell and core package for London’s One Nine Elms twin tower residential and hotel complex.
> 
> Architects KPF designed the landmark scheme for Chinese developer Dalian Wanda
> 
> Multiplex is main contractor on the £700m One Nine Elms project, which consists of the 200m tall City Tower, 165m tall River Tower and the luxury 5-star Wanda Vista hotel.​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










Construction update by entoptika

City Road Rising by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Principal Tower will feature a LED lighting system, video by Phidias


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Abbey Wood Station* | Abbey Wood SE2


Love the woodwork. Possibly the best surface station on Crossrail.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Agrees, it's quite refreshing to see a transit station built from wood! It's like it's a performance space.


----------



## PortoNuts

ThatOneGuy said:


> Agrees, it's quite refreshing to see a transit station built from wood! It's like it's a performance space.


I believe surface stations are quite neglected in this aspect. Everyone expects them to be simple and spartan whereas new underground stations are expected to be architectural landmarks.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Construction update by Shaoweb


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Cladding is being installed on 22 Bishopsgate, photo by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)










The Scalpel as captured by Lighterator


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Construction update by Shaoweb


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










construction update by Shadoweb


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark









Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247










Construction update by Llighterator


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall















Project facts


Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










Construction update by Ceri S 

Aykon1 by cerishields, on Flickr

Aykon2 by cerishields, on Flickr​


----------



## PortoNuts

Very good updates. The Landmark Pinnacle already looks huge.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Illegally demolished London homes to be rebuilt exactly*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...gally-demolished-homes-to-be-exactly-rebuilt/



> *An East London council has ordered the owners of three conservation area houses that were illegally demolished at night to re-build them brick by brick exactly as they stood before.*
> 
> The owners, suspected to have caused or permitted the demolition of the buildings in Coldharbour Conservation Area on the Isle of Dogs, repeatedly refused to give a credible explanation for their destruction during exhaustive enquiries by the council.
> 
> Tower Hamlets Council has now issued enforcement notices to the owners, giving them 18 months to rebuild the properties.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street








| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Construction update by Chest

Shoreditch london by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Stratford Central* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720080

Official website: http://www.stratford-central.co.uk/

Location


Address: Stratford Central, Great Eastern Street, Stratford E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford






































Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: Suttonca

Height: 103m

Floors: 31

Homes: 157










Construction update by rodohert



​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Two Fifty One* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586208

Official website: http://www.twofiftyonelondon.com/


Location


Address: 251 Southwark Bridge Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle















 
Project facts


Developer: Oakmayne

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 134m

Floors: 41

Homes: 335
 









Construction update by robbie1984


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo
















Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion

Floorspace: 218,147m² (GIA)

Homes: 877










Construction update by randolph


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










Construction update by entoptika

City Road Basement Towers by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street
















Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302










Construction update by entoptika

The Atlas Building, Hackney by James Evans, on Flickr

The Atlas Building, Hackney by James Evans, on Flickr

The Atlas Building, Hackney by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Dumont* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635415

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-dumont


Location


Address: 22-29 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: David Walker Architects

Height: 94m

Floors: 30

Homes: 186










Construction update by DarJoLe


----------



## PortoNuts

Those cores and cranes :bow:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










Construction update by rhalrm


----------



## SE9

*Abbey Place* | Abbey Wood SE2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1949586

Official website: http://hubgroup.co.uk/projects/abbey-place


Location


Address: Land at Felixstowe Road, Felixstowe Road, London SE2

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Abbey Wood
















Project facts


Developer: HUB Group | Bridges Ventures

Architect: shedkm Architects

Height: 71m | 46m

Floors: 21 | 13

Homes: 245

Plans for Abbey Place have been approved by Greenwich Council.


----------



## SE9

*Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279

Official website: http://monico.london


Location


Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office space: 10,248m²

Retail space: 2,205m²










Scaffolding coming down at Piccadilly Circus to reveal the new screen, photos courtesy of JacobsMassey:


----------



## SE9

*Hoxton Press * | Hoxton N1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957998

Official website: https://anthology.london/developments/hoxton-press


Location


Address: Hoxton Press, Penn Street, London N1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Hoxton







| Haggerston









Project facts


Developer: Anthology

Architect: Karakusevic Carson

Floors: 20 | 16

Homes: 198










Construction progress at the Hoxton Press, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

Plans to be submitted for Grosvenor's £500m Bermondsey scheme:

- *CoStar:* Grosvenor unveils Bermondsey build to rent masterplan

- *Grosvenor:* Grosvenor publishes its £500 million Bermondsey masterplan

- *Construction Enquirer:* Grosvenor details £500m London build-to-rent scheme


----------



## SE9

Thameslink Programme: Self-driving trains to run on London’s rail network for first time


----------



## SE9

London Aerial Footage
Jason Hawkes | 2017


The latest aerial showreel by Jason Hawkes:

236906999​


----------



## SE9

*Fulham Gasworks* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967778

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Fulham Gasworks, Imperial Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf














| Fulham Broadway









Project facts


Developer: St William

Architect: Robin Partington & Partners 

Height: 95m | 63m | 62m | 57m

Floors: 27 | 18 | 17 | 16

Floorspace: 177,269m² (GEA)

Homes: 1,375

Plans for the Fulham Gasworks site have been resubmitted, including detailed plans for phase 1. The planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Central* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749490

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Woolwich Central Phases 3 and 4, London SE18 

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Woolwich Arsenal
















Project facts


Developer: Meyer Homes

Architect: Formation Architects

Floors: 27

Homes: 206

Commercial space: 1,056m² (GIA)

Plans have been submitted for a tower by General Gordon Square, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

Such pristine buildings. 



SE9 said:


> *Fulham Gasworks* | Fulham SW6


----------



## SE9

*Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279

Official website: http://monico.london


Location


Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office space: 10,248m²

Retail space: 2,205m²










This weekend at Piccadilly Circus, with Europe's largest single digital screen revealed. Photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*The Post Building* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019852

Official website: https://www.postbuilding.com


Location


Address: 21–31 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: Brockton Capital | Oxford Properties

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 9

Homes: 21

Commercial space: 40,082m²










Construction progress at the Post Building site, photos by David Holt:


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Mayor doubles affordable housing at Barratt scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...doubles-affordable-housing-at-barratt-scheme/



> *London mayor Sadiq Khan has approved an application for 460 homes on a green belt site in north-west London after developer Barratt doubled the number of affordable homes.*
> 
> Last February, Barnet Council refused permission for the development on the former National Institute for Medical Research in Mill Hill, against the advice of its own planning officers.
> 
> The scheme initially included just 20% affordable housing – 92 homes, all of which were for shared ownership. Earlier this year the Mayor ‘called in’ the planning application and has now secured 40% affordable housing on the site – 185 homes, including 131 for shared ownership and 54 at social rent levels.


----------



## SE9

^ Link to the London forum thread & renders:



SE9 said:


> *NIMR Redevelopment* | Mill Hill NW7
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1993715
> 
> Official website: http://nimrmillhill.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: National Institute For Medical Research, The Ridgeway, London NW7
> 
> London borough: Barnet
> 
> Station: Mill Hill East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Barratt London
> 
> Architect: Hawkins\Brown | dMFK
> 
> Homes: 462
> 
> Floorspace: 52,388m²
> 
> Plans for the redevelopment of the National Institute For Medical Research site have been approved today by the Mayor of London.


----------



## SE9

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morisson

Height: 172m

Floors: 40

Floorspace: 126,189m² (GEA)










Construction progress at 100 Bishopsgate, photos by chest:


----------



## Bligh

100 Bishopsgate is looking SO good. The cladding is brilliant


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside/


Location


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 104m | 98m | 86m | 79m | 73m

Floors: 31 | 29 | 26 | 23 | 22

Homes: 1,007

Retail space: 2,100m²










Upper Riverside construction update by Myself

Greenwich Peninsula | Upper Riverside by Constructing London, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula | Upper Riverside by Constructing London, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula | Upper Riverside by Constructing London, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula | Upper Riverside by Constructing London, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula | Upper Riverside by Constructing London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction update by gustaveau​


----------



## PortoNuts

Growing fast.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bidders day for £100m Beckton DLR depot upgrade*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/10/11/bidders-day-for-100m-beckton-dlr-depot-upgrade/



> *Transport for London is planning a bidders day at the end of the month for the £100m extension of its Docklands Light Railway Beckton Depot.*
> 
> Maintenance and stabling facilities are being extended to handle a new fleet of DLR trains.
> 
> TFL expects to invite tenders next year and will outline the scope and programme of the £50m-£100m to interested bidders.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plea Made for a Crossrail Station at London City Airport*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rt-chief-s-parting-plea-right-crossrail-wrong



> *London City Airport’s outgoing chief executive officer slammed the failure to link the terminal with the 15-billion-pound ($20 billion) Crossrail train line and said planning hurdles are hurting Britain’s competitiveness.*
> 
> After missing out on a Crossrail station in the route’s initial construction phase, London City has come up with a plan for reopening the nearby Silvertown halt that would satisfy the stringent requirements it was instructed to meet, according to Declan Collier, who stands down in two weeks.


----------



## SE9

City Airport shouldn't be considered a permanent fixture in east London.


----------



## SE9

*IT standard for buses – The experience of Transport for London*
October 2017


----------



## SE9

A public consultation has found strong support for plans to transform Oxford Street District: https://tfl.gov.uk/info-for/media/p...for-plans-to-transform-oxford-street-district


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243










Cladding progress at Principal Tower, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995










Construction progress at 250 City Road, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)

A short video on plans for the Design District, courtesy of Knight Dragon:

235770462


----------



## SE9

*Nobu Shoreditch* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.nobuhotelshoreditch.com


Location


Address: 10-50 Willow Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street














| Shoreditch High Street









Project facts


Developer: Willow Corp SARL

Architect: Ben Adams Architects

Cost: £30 million

Floors: 5

Hotel rooms: 148

Floorspace: 9,000m² (GEA)

The recently completed Nobu hotel in Shoreditch:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park









Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















Aerial shots of progress at the new White Hart Lane this October, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*Grosvenor Bermondsey* | Bermondsey SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007656

Official website: http://www.belonginbermondsey.com


Location


Address: Former Biscuit Factory, Clements Road, London SE16

London borough: Southwark

Station: Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Grosvenor

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Cost: £500 million

Homes: 1,500

Plans presented this month for the Grosvenor Bermondsey scheme. A planning application will be submitted soon.


----------



## SE9

*Four Pancras Square* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk/four-pancras-square


Location


Address: 4 Pancras Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10

Floorspace: 22,000m²

The completed Four Pancras Square at King's Cross:


----------



## SE9

*Film House, Mentorn House and 20 St Anne's Court* | Soho W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2037818

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Film House, 142-150 Wardour Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Sir Richard Sutton Limited

Architect: Morey Smith

Height: 26m

Floors: 7

Hotel rooms: 178

Floorspace: 12,968m² (GIA)

Plans for Film House, Mentorn House and 20 St Anne's Court have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## AbidM

London's design district and Liverpool's Ten Streets Development have me excited for Creative industries in the UK, we desperately need developments such as these! Nobu Hotel looks rather hip, might have to pop in for lunch sometime soon.


----------



## SE9

*One Park Drive* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://residential.canarywharf.com/one-park-drive


Location


Address: 1 Park Drive, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Height: 205m

Floors: 58

Homes: 484










On site at One Park Drive, photo courtesy of XL Industries:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sisk clinches £190m Great Ormond Street phase 4*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/10/12/sisk-clinches-200m-great-ormond-street-phase-4/



> *John Sisk has beaten Skanska to the preferred bidder deal for a £190m new clinical building for Great Ormond Street Hospital in central London.*
> 
> The 240,000 sq ft project will replace outdated facilities with a high quality environment consistent with the hospital’s world-class paediatric care and research activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## hugh

If they get the materials right OPD will be one of the most stunning residential high rises in town. In the contemporary tower stakes, there aren't many others that look set to equal or better it - though Foster's latter day streamliner on Bishopsgate might be a contender.


----------



## SE9

It's certainly one of my favourite towers rising at the moment.


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Central core of the Landmark Pinnacle up to level 20 of 75, photo by 11001001:


----------



## SE9

*Swandon Way* | Wandsworth SW18

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970957

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Land by Homebase, Swandon Way, London SW18

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Wandsworth Town









Project facts


Developer: National Grid UK Pensions Scheme

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 61m | 41m | 36m

Floors: 17 | 11 | 10

Homes: 343

Plans for Swandon Way have been approved today by the Mayor of London.


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## hugh

SE9, the usual thanks for the updates.


----------



## roydex

These Buildings doesn't have to be supertall and enough to appreciate the architecture ingenuity. luv to see the ongoing & upcoming projects :cheers:


----------



## SE9

Cheers hugh!

And indeed roydex. Furthermore, a tower doesn't need to be a supertall to make a large impact on London's built environment. I'm personally looking forward to the impact that the E14 schemes make in the coming years.


----------



## SE9

An NLA exhibition that started this month, running into the new year: London's Towns: Shaping the Polycentric City


----------



## SE9

Commercial services started operating from London City Airport 30 years ago today: London City Airport unveils £400m redevelopment plans to mark 30th anniversary


----------



## SE9

*Bloomberg Place* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351887

Official website: http://www.bloomberg.com/company/london


Location


Address: 69-75 Cannon Street, London EC4 

Ward: Cordwainer

Station: Cannon Street














| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Bloomberg

Architect: Foster+Partners

Cost: £1 billion

Floors: 9

Office space: 100,101m²

Bloomberg's London headquarters has opened:

- *The Times:* Bloomberg opens £1bn European HQ in London

- *The National:* New Bloomberg HQ is world’s greenest office building

- *Financial Times:* Bloomberg to open £1bn City of London headquarters


----------



## SE9

More Bloomberg videos on the design, construction and operation of their new building:


Bloomberg's London Headquarters

Introducing Bleecker Burger at Bloomberg Arcade

Bloomberg's new European headquarters rated the most sustainable office building design

A conversation with Michael Bloomberg and Norman Foster on the new Bloomberg London building


----------



## SE9

*National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041234

Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-holocaust-memorial-foundation


Location


Address: Victoria Tower Gardens, Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Westminster









Project facts


Developer: HM Government | UK Holocaust Memorial Foundation

Architect: Adjaye Associates | Ron Arad Architects

Cost: £50 million

David Adjaye and Ron Arad have won the competition to design the national holocaust memorial:

- *Dezeen:* David Adjaye and Ron Arad to design UK Holocaust memorial

- *The Guardian:* Team led by David Adjaye to design UK's Holocaust memorial 

- *Evening Standard:* Architect to the stars Sir David Adjaye chosen to design new Holocaust Memorial


----------



## steppenwolf

I love the Gateway Building. 

It's very much like something Hans Kollhoff would have designed in Berlin or The Hague... very very similar.


----------



## geoking66

Bloomberg's office is absolutely stunning.


----------



## SE9

*Brent Cross* | Hendon NW4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971398

Official website: http://www.brentcrosslondon.co.uk


Location


Address: Brent Cross Shopping Centre, Prince Charles Drive, London NW4

London borough: Barnet

Station: Brent Cross









Project facts


Developer: Hammerson | Standard Life

Architect: Callison RTKL | Chapman Taylor

Cost: £1.4 billion

Retail space: 175,000m²

Retail units: 200

Restaurant units: 60

Plans for the £1.4bn redevelopment of Brent Cross shopping centre have been approved by Barnet Council.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The Bloomberg Centre turned out amazing. Also Adjaye's memorial will be wonderful. I love how it's a huge underground building with only a sculpture to show its entrance.


----------



## SE9

*Monico* | Piccadilly Circus W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279

Official website: http://monico.london


Location


Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office space: 10,248m²

Retail space: 2,205m²

Europe's largest single digital screen is now up and running at Piccadilly Circus:


----------



## heymikey1981

^^ When will they actually start re-building the Monico site?


----------



## meteoforumitalia

looking at the previous page, so concerning skyline, London is really booming. till really few years ago it was all on the papers, now it's getting real


----------



## SE9

heymikey1981 said:


> When will they actually start re-building the Monico site?


I'm not sure, but it was my understanding that installation of the new screen would precede any major works.


----------



## SE9

*Queensway Parade* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041297

Official website: http://www.queenswayparade.co.uk


Location


Address: 114-150 Queensway and 97-113 Inverness Terrace, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Bayswater







| Queensway









Project facts


Developer: Warrior Group | Meyer Bergman

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 22m

Floors: 6

Homes: 94

Retail units: 12

Plans have been unveiled for a mixed retail/residential scheme opposite Whiteleys:


----------



## SE9

*Building S1* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/s1-handyside


Location


Address: Building S1, Handyside Street, London N1C 

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Mossessian Architecture

Height: 49m

Floors: 12

Floorspace: 23,374m² (GEA)

Plans for Building S1 have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## Tom_Green

I find this thread in the city/metro Compilation the most interesting one. It`s not only because of the many projects going on in London but SE9 also makes a great job.


----------



## Bligh

Tom_Green said:


> I find this thread in the city/metro Compilation the most interesting one. It`s not only because of the many projects going on in London but SE9 also makes a great job.


I couldn't agree more. @VDB also does a great job on the Manchester thread.


----------



## vvwjo

Bloomberg building is so gorgeous. It's very good to see classic and modern buildings mixing altogether in London.


----------



## VDB

Bligh said:


> I couldn't agree more. @VDB also does a great job on the Manchester thread.


Inspired by SE9 :cheers:


----------



## hugh

vvwjo said:


> Bloomberg building is so gorgeous ...


Yes, while the exterior acquits itself fine - the interior is just stunning.


----------



## SE9

Cheers, and VDB does an excellent job in the Manchester thread!

It takes a little extra effort to post project details, source higher quality images and format them to a uniform width, but it makes a big difference to the viewing experience.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

SE9 said:


> Europe's largest single digital screen is now up and running at Piccadilly Circus:


Didn't they swiched it on with some kind of opening show?


----------



## SE9

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Didn't they swiched it on with some kind of opening show?


The quoted video shows the full switch-on.


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: http://www.chelseabarrackspartnership.com


Location


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Sloane Square









Project facts


Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire & Partners | Eric Parry

Cost: £3 billion

Homes: 448

Plans for phases 5b and 6a (125 homes) have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at phase 1 of Wood Wharf, photo by pedro-Silesia:


----------



## heymikey1981

I really love how the Chelsea Barracks are turning out. 
Thank you Prince Charles, future King of England, for getting involved.


----------



## yubnub

hugh said:


> Yes, while the exterior acquits itself fine - the interior is just stunning.


agree, the interior is really stunning, hope it will be visitable as part of Open House weekend at some point in the future


----------



## cristof

london is just at the forefront of everything... 
fashion architecture, music, eatery... the city reinvents itself constantly like i have never seen elsewhere .


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

‘Bronze Wandsworth’ Tower
Diggers went on site this week and foundation digging has begun now:
http://www.bronze-london.com


----------



## SE9

yubnub said:


> Agree, the interior is really stunning, hope it will be visitable as part of Open House weekend at some point in the future


I believe that it will, by the sheer weight of popular demand alone.


----------



## SE9

*Lombard Wharf* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615

Official website: https://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H680701-lombard-road


Location


Address: 12 Lombard Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Barratt London

Architect: Patel Taylor

Height: 91m

Floors: 28

Homes: 134

The recently completed Lombard Wharf, by the River Thames in Battersea:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Thought that was a render! Amazing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wonderful!!


----------



## AbidM

Lombard Wharf looks like something that's better suited for in Brighton or Bournemouth, it looks great nonetheless.


----------



## SE9

Lombard Wharf would look far more out of place in Brighton or Bournemouth!


----------



## heymikey1981

SE9 said:


> *Lombard Wharf* | Battersea SW11
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783615
> 
> Official website: https://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H680701-lombard-road
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 12 Lombard Road, London SW11
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> Station: Clapham Junction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Barratt London
> 
> Architect: Patel Taylor
> 
> Height: 91m
> 
> Floors: 28
> 
> Homes: 134
> 
> The recently completed Lombard Wharf, by the River Thames in Battersea:


Are they planning on densifying that area and creating a cluster? If so, when will they build that bridge to connect that area to Imperial Wharf station?


----------



## SE9

heymikey1981 said:


> Are they planning on densifying that area and creating a cluster? If so, when will they build that bridge to connect that area to Imperial Wharf station?


There will be further densification in the area, with schemes like York Place, the Candle Factory and Plantation Wharf all recently proposed/approved.

The timeline of the Diamond Jubilee Bridge (Imperial Wharf to Battersea) will be clearer once funding is secured.


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## SE9

*Building H* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Building H, Coal Drops Yard/Lower Stable Street, London, N1C 

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Bell Phillips Architects

Floors: 1

Floorspace: 200m² (GIA)

Plans for a pavilion linking Granary Square and the Coal Drops Yard have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Work to start next year on vast Dagenham East film studio*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-next-year-on-vast-dagenham-east-film-studio/



> *Barking and Dagenham Council is planning to invite bids early next year for a partner to construct and manage a Hollywood-scale film studio in East London.*
> 
> By building the first London film and TV studio since Pinewood, the council’s Be First urban regeneration company handling the development, aims to make the 20-acre site the next global destination for making blockbuster movies.
> 
> The Dagenham East studios will provide up to 200 000 sq ft of film stages and workshops alongside creative workspace and food facilities within a 20 acre site.
> 
> *The planned development will include 500 new homes. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Bligh

PortoNuts said:


> *Work to start next year on vast Dagenham East film studio*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-next-year-on-vast-dagenham-east-film-studio/


Great news for that area.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heathrow Airport reveals logistics hubs bidders*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/08/heathrow-airport-reveals-logistic-hubs-bidders/



> *Sites proposed by main contractors Laing O’Rourke, Balfour Beatty and steelwork specialist Severfield are in the running as potential logistics hubs for the Heathrow Airport third runway expansion.*
> 
> This morning Heathrow has unveiled its long list of sixty-five off-site centres for construction and manufacturing.
> 
> Heathrow Airport claims its third runway project will be the first major infrastructure project in the UK to pioneer the large-scale use of logistics hubs playing a key role in supporting expansion’s efficient delivery.
> 
> Heathrow Chairman Lord Deighton said: “As the UK leaves the EU, Heathrow is an essential infrastructure project that will ensure Britain remains an open trading nation.


----------



## capslock

SE9 said:


> Steer Davies Gleave are a multi-disciplinary organisation.
> 
> This includes design; their work in London currently includes designing the public realm around Ealing Broadway Station.


Sure, but they are not Architects. 

Their work has a design element and they are a good company we have worked with many times. Possibly a bit glib to call them Transport Engineers but essentially, the movement of people and vehicles and the various analytical tasks that surround that is what they do. 

There’s a legal distinction but also, in the context of this project it puts an important different spin on it. Says something about how it’s been commissioned and the aims of those that have. This isn’t an image led ‘vision’ type proposal primarily but a practical analytical one. Suggests a seriousness of intent. Does that make it more likely to happen I wonder?


----------



## RegentHouse

JimB said:


> 100 Leadenhall looks great. But there is one thing that especially concerns me about the increasingly overcrowded City cluster. And it is that, if measures are not soon taken, 30 St Mary Axe (aka the Gherkin) will soon be almost entirely obscured from view.
> 
> I understand that the City's tight and haphazard, medieval street plan doesn't lend itself to the kind of neat spacing of high rise buildings to be found in more modern, grid pattern cities. But there surely has to be a greater check on developments within the Square Mile. St Paul's has protected views from multiple vantage points around London. And that principle is fine, even if the reality is poorly conceived. Yet it seems that those loudly complaining, self appointed guardians of our architectural heritage care not one jot about views of what is, in my opinion, still the finest modern building in the financial heart of our city.
> 
> I've already sadly accepted that one of the other great high rises within the City - the Willis Building - will, in the near future, only be properly visible from close up or above. Please let's not allow that to happen to the Gherkin too.


I don't understand everyone's obsession with the Gherkin. It's like the WTC twin towers when they still stood, simultaneously loved and hated for all the wrong reasons. Coincidentally, they were also both the site of terrorist attacks.

Anyway, it's not London's job as a global city to preserve the view of a relatively new building, especially if circumstances of the organic medieval streets present hardships to other developers.


----------



## JimB

RegentHouse said:


> I don't understand everyone's obsession with the Gherkin. It's like the WTC twin towers when they still stood, simultaneously loved and hated for all the wrong reasons. Coincidentally, they were also both the site of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Anyway, it's not London's job as a global city to preserve the view of a relatively new building, especially if circumstances of the organic medieval streets present hardships to other developers.


"_Obsession_"? Hyperbole, much? 

There's nothing to understand about people liking a building (or a film or a song) that you don't especially like. Taste isn't subject to reason.

That the Gherkin isn't centuries old and that London is a global city shouldn't matter one jot. The fact remains that the Gherkin is a modern icon of London, loved by many, and it deserves to be seen from more than just at close quarters.

Besides which, the issue isn't just about the Gherkin. It's also more generally about planning and development in the Square Mile. High rise buildings work brilliantly in clusters. But not in poorly planned, cramped clusters with no care taken or thought given to the impact on the skyline other than to preserve views of older buildings that are deemed worthy of protection.


----------



## Suburbanist

London needs to abolish height restrictions in many areas and do away with obsolete sight line regulations. So what if st Paul's cathedral can no longer be seen 20km away? Things change and the area needs to embrace tall buildings in modern styles.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Suburbanist said:


> London needs to abolish height restrictions in many areas and do away with obsolete sight line regulations. So what if st Paul's cathedral can no longer be seen 20km away? Things change and the area needs to embrace tall buildings in modern styles.


You'd love it in New York or any other city in the Far East, don't despoil this great of ours for your masturbatory fantasies.


----------



## hugh

RegentHouse said:


> I don't understand everyone's obsession with the Gherkin. It's like the WTC twin towers when they still stood, simultaneously loved and hated for all the wrong reasons. Coincidentally, they were also both the site of terrorist attacks.
> 
> Anyway, it's not London's job as a global city to preserve the view of a relatively new building, especially if circumstances of the organic medieval streets present hardships to other developers.


I agree with not overdoing protecting the Gherkin, but the rest of your post outdoes itself in apparent smart aleckness. e.g. not understanding why people might like the Gherkin (obsessed?), buildings in another far away town, terrorist attacks, and an obscure reference to love/hate ' for all the wrong reasons'.


----------



## capslock

For me there’s nothing wrong in caring about planning of cities along compositional lines. We do it for our buildings so why not for our cities too. The trick I guess is to strike a balance that is flexible enough to allow evolution, but strict enough to get the result you want. If you progressively seek to protect what has worked and remove what hasn’t, the city should just get beter and better. 

London’s sight lines along with policy that encourages density near transport interchanges and discourages tall buildings outside of established areas are what have shaped the cluster in the City. The restrictions are part of why we’re getting the skyline we’re getting. 

The City cluster needs to expand now in some way and that is being debated. I think it will. Perhaps the scale of demand for tall buildings was underestimated when the policy was set. 

It’s tricky though - to the north, there is an existing attractive historic fabric. To the south, there are some sites between the Walkie talkie and the main cluster. To the west St Paul’s and the historic areas around Bank start to be affected. To the East views from the Tower of London become a consideration. 

I expect to see slow increments south and east first.


----------



## heymikey1981

I think the competitive, sometimes antagonistic, relationship between the City and Canary Wharf has led the City to build more skyscrapers. Canary Wharf could be very dense by now without interfering with sightlines or conservation areas, although that would require the Crossrail station being already built to support the density. 

I actually saw a video of someone who used to work at Canary Wharf Group saying that the City of London actually lobbied against Canary Wharf getting a Crossrail station (or even the Jubilee line extension) because it saw CW as an existential threat to the City. 

I think there needs to be a citywide policy (rather than individual boroughs) regarding where tall buildings should be located. Hopefully, the next London Plan will have designated areas for tall buildings.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tunnelling On The Northern Line Extension Is Now Complete*

https://londonist.com/london/transport/tunnelling-on-the-northern-line-extension-is-complete



> *The £1.2bn Northern Line extension to Battersea notched up a fresh milestone today (Wednesday 8 November), with the completion of tunnelling work.*
> 
> A huge tunnel boring machine broke through this morning at Kennington, meaning two 3.2km tunnels from Battersea Power Station, via Nine Elms, have now been built.
> 
> Since starting in April, two boring machines - dubbed Helen and Amy (tradition dictates that the machines can't start work until given a name) - have been beavering away to create the north and southbound tunnels extending the Charing Cross branch of the Northern Line.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Developer rethinks £8bn Earls Court masterplan*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/08/developer-rethinks-8bn-earls-court-masterplan/



> *Developer Capco has returned to the drawing board to recast its plans to develop thousands of homes at Earls Court in London.*
> 
> *The firm confirmed this morning that it was working with Hammersmith and Fulham to raise the number of proposed homes for the site by 2,500 to 10,000.*
> 
> The rethink comes amid local criticism that the affordable housing provision was insufficient on the vast 77-acre site.


----------



## gravesVpelli

*One Fen Court (City):*



Photo courtesy of James Evans:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GxxgZM]https://flic.kr/p/GxxgZM


----------



## PortoNuts

*Facebook Is in Talks for London King's Cross Offices*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...o-be-in-talks-for-london-king-s-cross-offices



> *Facebook Inc. is in negotiations to lease a new London office close to the planned headquarters of Google, two people with knowledge of the talks said.*
> 
> The company plans to lease at least 400,000 square feet (37,000 square meters) of space at the King’s Cross Central development, where Google parent Alphabet Inc. will develop its new U.K. headquarters, the people said, asking not to be identified because the talks are ongoing.
> 
> Facebook has already signed an agreement to lease a U.K office close to Oxford Street.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease go-ahead for London White City office trio*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/13/lendlease-go-ahead-for-london-white-city-office-trio/



> *Lendlease has received the planning green light from Hammersmith & Fulham Council to build more than 1m sq ft of offices on the BBC Media Village site in west London.*
> 
> *Developers Stanhope and Mitsui Fudosan plan to build three office blocks at White City Place on the 17-acre vacant site adjacent to the Imperial College campus.*
> 
> The landmark office complex plan marks the third phase of development at White City and includes a major stepped block known as Gateway East rising to 21 storeys.
> 
> It will be accompanied by a second big block rising to 11 storeys next to the third smaller building up to four floors high.


----------



## PortoNuts

It's looking great.


----------



## SE9

capslock said:


> Sure, but they are not Architects.
> 
> Their work has a design element and they are a good company we have worked with many times. Possibly a bit glib to call them Transport Engineers but essentially, the movement of people and vehicles and the various analytical tasks that surround that is what they do.
> 
> There’s a legal distinction but also, in the context of this project it puts an important different spin on it. Says something about how it’s been commissioned and the aims of those that have. This isn’t an image led ‘vision’ type proposal primarily but a practical analytical one. Suggests a seriousness of intent. Does that make it more likely to happen I wonder?


Fair enough. I would still argue that their work can pertain to landscape architecture on certain schemes, but point taken.


----------



## PortoNuts

*British Land to start £200m London office revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/16/british-land-to-start-200m-london-office-revamp/



> *Developer British land has confirmed it will start construction in March next year of a landmark 310,000 sq ft office at its Regents Place campus near Euston Station in London.*
> 
> The developer plans to spend nearly £200m converting and extending the existing 1990s-built 1 Triton Square to create modern offices and better public realm all around the building.
> 
> *Plans include raising the building’s height with three extra floors and extending floor plates into the unusually large atrium of the existing building.*
> 
> The 366,000 sq ft redevelopment increases the lettable area by 127,000 sq ft and includes 20,000 sq ft of retail and leisure at ground floor and 10,000 sq ft of affordable work space.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease confirms £440m order for two London jobs*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/20/lendlease-confirms-440m-order-for-two-london-jobs/



> *Lendlease has confirmed it has signed off London contracts for a major office overhaul near Euston station and a high-rise hotel scheme in the Square Mile.*
> 
> The brace of jobs is understood to be worth around £440m and comes as another boost for the contractor in London after securing Google’s European HQ at King’s Cross last year.
> 
> Developer British Land has signed Lendlease up to deliver its £144m redevelopment of its 1990s-built London office on the Regent’s Place campus.
> 
> Lendlease also confirmed it had secured the 43-storey, mixed-use tower project at 150 Bishopsgate in the City comprising a luxury hotel and luxury flats.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

A relief that Crossrail and the Thameslink programme are both on the home straight.


----------



## SE9

*London’s famous red buses are running on coffee*
November 2017


----------



## SE9

*The Bermondsey Project* | Bermondsey SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007656

Official website: http://www.belonginbermondsey.com


Location


Address: Former Biscuit Factory, Clements Road, London SE16

London borough: Southwark

Station: Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Grosvenor

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Cost: £500 million

Homes: 1,343

Floorspace: 174,781m² (GEA)

Plans for The Bermondsey Project have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Google London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Development Zone A, York Way, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras

















Project facts


Developer: Google

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | BIG

Cost: £600 million

Height: 51.3m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 80,819m²




























A groundbreaking ceremony has taken place today at the Google London site, attended by Google's CFO and the Mayor of London:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Newfoundland viewed from Rotherhithe, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com

Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Aerials of construction progress at Twentytwo, photos by Jason Hawkes:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula London* | Belgravia SW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839916

Official website: https://www.hshgroup.com/our-businesses/projects/the-peninsula-london


Location


Address: 1-5 Grosvenor Place, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Hyde Park Corner









Project facts


Developer: Grosvenor | Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 24

Hotel rooms: 190










A groundbreaking ceremony has taken place for The Peninsula London, attended by the chairman of HSH and the Duke of Westminster:


----------



## PortoNuts

22 Bishopgate is truly a beast.


----------



## _Hawk_

*Holland Park Villas* | Kensington W8





























http://www.jowebster.com/property-f...as-campden-hill-kensington-london-pi-4922.htm
















http://www.mcaslan.co.uk/projects/holland-park-villas


----------



## _Hawk_

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms






































http://www.jowebster.com/battersea-power-station-pd-JOWE1005.htm


----------



## Tom_Green

PortoNuts said:


> 22 Bishopgate is truly a beast.


It will dominate The City skyline. Wil it be the skyscraper with the most floor space in London?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Derwent gains planning for two London schemes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/22/derwent-gains-planning-for-two-london-schemes/



> *Developer Derwent London has gained planning permission from Westminster Council for two projects totalling 443,000 sq ft.*
> 
> *The first is for a major mixed-use development at 19-35 Baker Street W1 and the second for a significant retail-led project at Holden House on Oxford Street.*
> 
> 19-35 Baker Street W1 is held in a joint venture, in which Derwent London has a 55% share, with The Portman Estate. This scheme will comprise 293,000 sq ft of net lettable space.
> 
> Holden House at 54-68 Oxford Street will comprise a 150,000 sq ft redevelopment behind a retained façade.


----------



## JamieUK

Based on that imagine it looks like this bit is gonna be replaced. Hopefully the replacement is worth it.


----------



## LDN N7

SE9 said:


> A groundbreaking ceremony has taken place today at the Google London site, attended by Google's CFO and the Mayor of London:



Ah Sadiq Khan...

More Londoners actually voted for Brexit than they did for him... and look how unpopular Brexit is!


----------



## DarJoLe

Sadiq is doing very well at Mayor actually.


----------



## AbidM

I agree with Darjole, I do think Sadiq Khan is doing a very good job, it's funny that he didn't really provide evidence to back his claim between brexiters and Sadiq Khan.


----------



## SE9

What a bizarre response to photos of Sadiq Khan attending a groundbreaking ceremony, having been invited by the heads of Google.

If it's a question of popularity, it's worth noting that:


Proportionally more Londoners (57%) voted for Sadiq Khan in a _multi-choice_ poll, than voted for Brexit (40%) in a _binary_ poll.

Sadiq Khan won the biggest personal mandate in British political history, amassing more votes than Boris Johnson had ever managed [-]

Londoners believe that Sadiq Khan is doing a better job than any mayor before him [-]

Sadiq Khan has maintained a continuously high approval rating, and is the most popular senior politician in the UK [-]

A prominent politician held in high esteem, which is a rarity these days. You'll be seeing him invited to more prominent groundbreaking ceremonies in future.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Ardmore swoops on luxury resi deal in Covent Garden*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/23/ardmore-swoops-on-luxury-resi-deal-in-covent-garden/



> *Ardmore has landed the main contract at Londonewcastle’s Parker House development in the heart of Covent Garden’s Seven Dials Conservation Area.*
> 
> The project has been designed by architect Robert Partington & Partners and will see the existing brick façade retained while the remainder of the building is demolished to create a new basement and six-storey residential block and new mews houses.
> 
> Keltbray has already completed the majority of demolition work.
> 
> The scheme is due for completion in mid-2019 and will provide 40 new high-specification private apartments and three affordable units within the mews.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423
 









Core for The Madison is above street level, photo by palaceboy1234


----------



## PortoNuts

Another monster going up. :bow:


----------



## Quicksilver

DarJoLe said:


> Sadiq is doing very well at Mayor actually.


We will see if he manages to pedestrianise Oxford Street. If not, he is just typical populist who can talk but cannot walk. Because so far he has delivered array of broken promises:

- Fares
- Housing 
- 2 MLN trees
- Zero days of stikes

And so on.

Something tells me that Oxford Street won’t be pedestrianised before 2020.


----------



## Langur

AbidM said:


> I agree with Darjole, I do think Sadiq Khan is doing a very good job, it's funny that he didn't really provide evidence to back his claim between brexiters and Sadiq Khan.


It's not hard to verify, a 1-minute Google search will suffice. The Brexit vote simply had a far higher turnout than any mayoral election. 2.3 million Londoners voted for Brexit, whereas only 1.14 million Londoners gave Sadiq Khan their first round vote. This rises to 1.31 million once second choice votes are included. So it's fair to say that far more Londoners voted for Brexit than for Sadiq Khan, indeed more than twice as many as Khan's first round votes. However it's a slightly bizarre claim. So what if more voted for Brexit than Khan? They're different votes for different things, and it's perhaps worth mentioning that more Londoners voted remain than have voted for anything else in history.


----------



## guyb121

Langur said:


> It's not hard to verify, a 1-minute Google search will suffice. The Brexit vote simply had a far higher turnout than any mayoral election. 2.3 million Londoners voted for Brexit, whereas only 1.14 million Londoners gave Sadiq Khan their first round vote. This rises to 1.31 million once second choice votes are included. So it's fair to say that far more Londoners voted for Brexit than for Sadiq Khan, indeed more than twice as many as Khan's first round votes. However it's a slightly bizarre claim. So what if more voted for Brexit than Khan? They're different votes for different things, and it's perhaps worth mentioning that more Londoners voted remain than have voted for anything else in history.


According to the latest YouGov poll Sadiq Khan's net approval is +16 which puts him in the 89th percentile for approval (Higher than 89% of other public figures). 

By comparison this is higher than virtually all other well known British politicians including Theresa May at -33, Boris Johnson at -49, Jeremy Corbyn at +13 and Vince Cable at -5


----------



## SE9

*Camden Goods Yard* | Chalk Farm NW1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2013888

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Camden Goods Yard, Chalk Farm Road, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Station: Chalk Farm







| Camden Town









Project facts


Developer: Morrisons | Barratt London

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Niall McLaughlin Architects | Piercy & Company

Homes: 573

Commercial space: 39,588m² (GEA)

Plans for Camden Goods Yard have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## _Hawk_

*Chelsea Island *

Chelsea Island is a riverside, high specification development of 89 apartments. All apartments feature luxuries such as underfloor heating, comfort cooling, Gaggenau kitchen appliances and natural marble bathroom fittings. The development will offer 24 hour concierge, underground car parking, residents` gymnasium, landscaped & rooftop gardens and on site retail and restaurants. Transport links of Imperial Wharf station and Chelsea Harbour pier are moments` walk. Anticipated completion Q2/Q3 2018.




































http://www.jowebster.com/chelsea-island-pd-JOWE1053.htm


----------



## _Hawk_

*Cheyne Terrace *




































http://cheyneterrace.com/location


----------



## PortoNuts

Shiny stuff.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sisk signs record deal at Wembley Park with Quintain*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/27/sisk-signs-record-deal-at-wembley-park-with-quintain/



> *The £211m contract will deliver Canada Gardens consisting of 743 new Build to Rent homes across seven buildings.*
> 
> It will be Sisk’s ninth project at Wembley Park in a 12 year history of working with Quintain in transforming the area.
> 
> Angus Dodd, Chief Executive of Quintain said: “Sisk has delivered eight successful projects to date at Wembley Park and has been a trusted partner for 12 years.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Mayor rips up old planning rules for more homes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...or-rips-up-old-planning-rules-for-more-homes/



> *Khan has removed outdated constraints and rigid density guidelines in the London Plan to give a boost to the number of new and affordable homes given planning permission.*
> 
> He has set a new London-wide house building target by 2029 of 650,000 new homes – more than double the current delivery rate.
> 
> The Mayor also wants to see more than 250,000 new homes built in London’s 13 outer suburbs as part of this development plan.
> 
> Khan has thrown out the previous Mayor’s policy, which set maximum rules for the number of homes on developments, in favour of boosting the number of well-designed homes sites can deliver.
> 
> He believes increased numbers of homes should be built on sites near town centres or good public transport, reducing the need for car parking spaces within developments.


----------



## LDN N7

Believe that when it happens!!


----------



## PortoNuts

Well, taking some action is better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## heymikey1981

The Draft London Plan is out now


----------



## PortoNuts

*Cory unveils £500m plan for second London EfW plant*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/11/29/cory-unveils-plans-for-second-london-efw-plant/



> *Energy from waste scheme developer Cory Riverside Energy has set out ambitious plans to build an integrated, low-carbon energy park at its site in Belvedere, South East London.*
> 
> Construction is targeted to begin in 2021, and the Energy Park is expected to be fully operational by 2024.
> 
> Cory said it had already selected Hitachi Zosen Inova as its engineering, procurement and construction contractor, which delivered the existing Riverside Energy Recovery Facility.
> 
> The energy park, expected to cost around £500m to build, will comprise a range of technologies including waste energy recovery, anaerobic digestion, solar panels, and battery storage.
> 
> This will enable the company to convert even more of London’s residual “black bin” waste into green electricity, particularly during times of peak usage, and produce cheap heat for export to nearby homes and businesses.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group


Architect: Horden Cherry Lee


Height: 220m


Floors: 60


Homes: 566










SSC London forumers were treated to a site visit last weekend thanks to CWCL.

Here are a handful of my pics; of course there are many more from other people too in the london forum thread.


31st (?) floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Construction continues on the 35th floor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shard, City and diagrid by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking towards the City of London from Newfoundland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Millharbour village u/c from Newfoundland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744236

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank-Monument















 
Project facts


Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

Architect: WilkinsonEyre

Height: 204m

Floors: 50

Floorspace: 52,954m² (GIA)
 









Important news regarding the progress of this scheme, tip off by Mikehamilton



Mikehamilton said:


> Hoardings going up round the site and the interior strip out has begun.
> 
> so im presuming that demo will start in the new year​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion

Floorspace: 218,147m² (GIA)

Homes: 877
 









Photo by chest

Cranes Southbank by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Blackfriars Circus* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1736589

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H625601-Blackfriars/

Location


Address: 128-150 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark







| Waterloo East







 
Project facts


Developer: Barrat Developments

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington Architects

Height: 93m

Floors: 27
 







Construction update by stevekeirestu

Blackfriars Circus u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247
 









Construction update by stevekierestu

One Blackfriars u/c by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays








| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Newfoundland from Reuters Plaza by Shard97 

Newfoundland and One Bank Street - 4.12.17 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28
 









First bits of Cladding now on 1 Bank Street, photo by vivek.bhardwaj.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A

Project facts


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel rooms: 190

Homes: 120
 









Core for One Bishopsgate Plaza is now at groundlevel, photo by londonfan.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion

Floorspace: 218,147m² (GIA)

Homes: 877
 









Construction update by by entoptika

Southbank Place


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243
 









Construction update by Chest 

Shoreditch meets The City of London by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: http://www.70stma.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18

Floorspace: 41,515m² (GEA)
 









Construction update by rodohert

IMG_2504 by rodohert, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Landmark Pinnacle as seen from Newfoundland by Core Rising.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792
 









Wardian London as seen from Marsh Wall, photo by Shard97.

Wardian London - 4.12.17 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel








 
Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995
 









Construction update by Ben77


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Nine Elms Point* | Nine Elms SW8 

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105526071

Official website: http://www.barratthomes.co.uk/new-homes/greater-london/H644801-Nine-Elms-Point/


Location


Address: 2 Wandsworth Road, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Nine Elms







| Vauxhall















 
Project facts


Developer: Sainsbury's and Barratt London

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 120m | 90m | 63m 

Homes: 737
 









Construction update by entoptika​

Nine Elms Point by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## LondonerN1

*Islington calls for "iconic gateway" ideas as Old Street roundabout transformation gets go-ahead*

http://road.cc/content/news/233484-...eas-old-street-roundabout-transformation-gets


----------



## mileymc1

Some real stunning projects. For such a traditional, small country London really is leading the way not just for the U.K & Europe but across the globe with these amazing developments! Never a dull moment in the capital.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Crystal Palace unveil £100m stadium plan*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/05/crystal-palace-unveil-100m-stadium-plan/



> *Crystal Palace FC have revealed plans to redevelop Selhurst Park and increase the stadium’s capacity from 26,000 to over 34,000.*
> 
> Club chairman Steve Parish said the stadium redevelopment project could cost between £75m-£100m. Plans will be submitted to Croydon Council in January and, subject to planning permission being granted, work could begin in the next 12 months.
> 
> The existing Main Stand will remain in full operational use throughout the three-year build process, minimising the impact on the stadium capacity in the coming seasons.


----------



## VDB

London :applause:


----------



## Roquentin

The new stand at Selhurst Park looks great. It feels like a very long time coming too. I started going to Palace in the mid 90s immediately after the Holmesdale Road end was rebuilt, so the ground has been pretty much unchanged for as long as I can remember it. We just need to avoid relegation this year...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bechtel bags £180m Gatwick Pier 6 expansion*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/06/bechtel-bags-180m-gatwick-pier-6-expansion/



> *Gatwick Airport has picked Bechtel to deliver its largest single project under the present £2.7bn investment plan.*
> 
> *Construction will begin next year once two major enabling projects are completed. These involve moving the stand for the world’s largest commercial aircraft, the A380, from its existing location on Pier 6 to a newly-created stand on Pier 5.*
> 
> A taxiway will also have to be widened to allow the A380 to move between the runway and its new stand to accommodate its 80m wing-span.
> 
> The Pier 6 expansion programme will run in four phases, the last of which will be the building of the western extension of Pier 6 itself. It is due to be operational by the first quarter of 2022.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tender race set to begin for £35m Wimbledon site*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/06/tender-race-set-to-begin-for-35m-wimbledon-site/



> *A tender race is set to start next Spring for a £35m contract to transform a neighbourhood in South Wimbledon.*
> 
> Clarion Housing Group has now completed the purchase of a strategic site to kick-start the regeneration process at High Path on the Old Lampworks site.
> 
> *Earlier this year Merton Council granted planning permission for 134 homes to be built on the land.*
> 
> The scheme forms part of Clarion’s wider ambitions to deliver regeneration and contribute to housing growth across the borough.
> 
> In April the Group submitted outline planning applications for 2,800 new homes across High Path and two neighbourhoods in Mitcham, Eastfields and Ravensbury as part of the Merton regeneration scheme.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792
 









Landmark Pinnacle and Waridian London from South Quay footcrossing, photo by Alex Yeo.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901
 









Harbour Central construction update by Alex Yeo.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40
 









Construction update by Alex Yeo.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28
 









Construction update by Alex Yeo.


----------



## UrbanFutures

Those black panels behind the cross bracing on Newfoundland really kill it


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Again, those will be filled in with regular glass.


----------



## SE9

Roquentin said:


> The new stand at Selhurst Park looks great. It feels like a very long time coming too. I started going to Palace in the mid 90s immediately after the Holmesdale Road end was rebuilt, so the ground has been pretty much unchanged for as long as I can remember it. We just need to avoid relegation this year.


It's certainly overdue, Palace should have no problems filling it in the Premier League.


----------



## SE9

*Vauxhall Cross* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291996

Official website: http://vxisland.co.uk


Location


Address: Vauxhall Cross Island, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: VCI Property Holding Limited

Architect: Zaha Hadid Architects

Height: 186m | 151m

Floors: 53 | 42

Homes: 257

Hotel rooms: 618

Retail space: 646m² (GIA)

Office space: 19,695m² (GIA)

Plans for Vauxhall Cross have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










Construction progress at the Wardian, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










The Madison begins its ascent, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at phase 1 of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SydneyCarton

Very nice.


----------



## SE9

*101 George Street* | Croydon CR0

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968056

Official website: http://101georgestreet.co.uk


Location


Address: 101 George Street, Croydon CR0

London borough: Croydon

Station: East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Tide Construction

Architect: HTA Design

Height: 139m

Floors: 44 | 38

Homes: 546

More detail on the 101 George Street scheme. Plans have been approved by Croydon Council.


----------



## SE9

*Selhurst Park Expansion* | Selhurst SE25

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631175

Official website: https://stadium.cpfc.co.uk


Location


Address: Selhurst Park, Holmesdale Road, London SE25

London borough: Croydon

Station: Norwood Junction














| Selhurst







| Thornton Heath









Project facts


Developer: Crystal Palace Football Club

Architect: KSS

Cost: £100 million

Stadium capacity: 34,000

New club museum and community facilities

More detail on plans to expand Selhurst Park:

- *BBC News:* Crystal Palace unveil plans to transform Selhurst Park

- *Evening Standard:* Crystal Palace reveal plan to build new £100m main stand at Selhurst Park

- *Sky Sports:* Crystal Palace unveil £100m plans to redevelop Selhurst Park with 6,000 capacity increase


----------



## ThatOneGuy

> 101 George Street


I'm curious how this one will turn out.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

With surgical precision, the final pieces of steelwork are being installed for the crown. Photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park









Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at the new White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## Langur

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'm curious how this one will turn out.


I fear quite poorly. That dark green colour is hideous, and the design is 2nd-rate and provincial. Croydon isn't going anywhere good architecturally. It will join Saffron Square in London's worst concentration of recent architecture. Thankfully Croydon's on the southern fringe of the metropolis, so the blight is localised.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Why is dark green hideous? What about this building's dark green facade, which everyone says is beautiful?


----------



## JamieUK

ThatOneGuy said:


> Why is dark green hideous? What about this building's dark green facade, which everyone says is beautiful?


That's a nicer more vibrant green and the building is better designed and the green works well with that goldy colour going by the pic in the link.

The Crydon building has a more duller green. I will know more if I like it once it's built.


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful updates SE9. The Vauxhall Cross project is insane.


----------



## _Hawk_

* Lillie Square*






































































http://colorminium.com/news/posts/lillie-square-photography-looking-fantastic/


----------



## PortoNuts

Pristine :cheers2:


----------



## Pr038

_Hawk_ said:


> *Clarges Mayfair*
> 
> http://clargesmayfair.com



Any one that knows what stood their before this buildings?


----------



## heymikey1981

Pr038 said:


> Any one that knows what stood their before this buildings?


Google Maps has this building back in 2012


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for 1,300 homes at Nestlé factory*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/15/green-light-for-1300-homes-at-nestle-factory/



> *Planners have given the green light to plan for a major mixed-use residential and light industry scheme at the former Nestlé factory near Heathrow Airport.*
> 
> *Barratt London will deliver around 1,300 new homes on Hayes site while developer SEGRO will deliver 230,000 sq ft of modern light industrial space.*
> 
> There are three hectares of new public spaces, including a public plaza at the heart of the development, named after Eugen Sandow, the man who built the factory in 1913.
> 
> There will also be improvements made to the local road junctions including the Bulls Bridge Roundabout.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mace wins £140m London School of Economics project*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/13/mace-wins-140m-london-school-of-economics-project/



> *Mace has secured the London School of Economics £140m Marshall building project at Lincoln’s Inn in central London.*
> 
> The scheme involves the redevelopment of the former London home of Cancer Research UK with McGee expected to complete demolition by the spring.
> 
> LSE attracted the Capital’s big builders to tender the project including Laing O’Rourke, Skanska and Sir Robert McAlpine.
> 
> According to information specialist Glenigan, Mace will start work once demolition is complete with the landmark building expected to be completed in early 2021.


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## Mr Cladding

Whilst contributions from members other than i or se9, is greatly appreciated please could you post in context. As this would be greatly beneficial for those who aren't development swats.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901
 









Construction update from Marsh Wall by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/


Location


Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station








 
Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group

Cost: £8 billion

Homes: 3,400
 









Plans for Battersea Power Station station have been approved by Wandsworth council.



Vincitori said:


> Planning application for the Northern Line eastern entrance at Battersea Power Station has been approved.
> 
> NLE BPS by Marco Vincitori, on Flickr
> 
> NLE BPS 2 by Marco Vincitori, on Flickr
> 
> NLE BPS 1 by Marco Vincitori, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Construction update by entopikta

Robin Hood Gardens Demolition by James Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247
 









One Blackfriars construction update by Darjole

One Blackfriars, December 2017


----------



## Mr Cladding

*70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: http://www.70stma.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18

Floorspace: 41,515m² (GEA)
 









Construction update by Alex Yeo


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: http://www.manhattanloftgardens.co.uk/


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42
 









Manhattan Loft Gardens by Potto


----------



## PortoNuts

^^What a sight.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Morgan Sindall takes £15m Silicon Roundabout revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2017/12/18/morgan-sindall-takes-15m-silicon-roundabout-revamp/



> *Transport for London has signed a £15m deal with Morgan Sindall to transform Old Street Roundabout on the northern fringe of the City.*
> 
> The two-stage design and build contract is the first scheme to be commissioned under TfL’s Civils Project Framework, which supports a £4bn roads modernisation programme in the Capital, delivering the enhancement and refurbishment of tunnels, bridges and other structures.
> 
> *The Old Street Roundabout island will be removed to form a new peninsula-style junction, reintroducing two-way traffic movements and converting the existing roundabout into an open and accessible public space.*


----------



## geoking66

Much, much needed. Old Street Roundabout has to be one of the least-pleasant junctions in Inner London.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street















 
Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302
 









Construction update by rhalrm


----------



## Mr Cladding

*6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744236

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank-Monument















 
Project facts


Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

Architect: WilkinsonEyre

Height: 203m

Floors: 50

Floorspace: 52,954m² (GIA)
 









Scaffolding rising in order to enable demolition, photo by London Stroller.

6-8 Bishopsgate City of London demolition scaffolding by London Stroller, on Flickr


----------



## 10ND0N

geoking66 said:


> Much, much needed. Old Street Roundabout has to be one of the least-pleasant junctions in Inner London.


Agreed. But this design is not much better than whats there already is it? Surely the island should have been turned into a square....


----------



## _Hawk_

*Clissold Quarter*



























by Jimmy Wu


----------



## Mr Cladding

Please stop ripping off photos, that you know aren't yours.


----------



## AbidM

Mr Cladding said:


> Please stop ripping off photos, that you know aren't yours.


This is what I'm saying.


----------



## hugh

gravesVpelli said:


> Incredible to see the switch from a stone-clad building that has nothing to offend to a modern and non-descript piece by architects whose high-tech style is not really best for this area of London. Why they could not have restored the old building as an hotel instead of removing it to make way for something so very plain. Roger Stirk Harbour may be acceptable in other parts of London but they really haven't tried to produce something that is either stand out in terms of modern styling or something more contextual for what is largely a Georgian district. Little imagination I'm afraid. They should have employed Robert A M Stern instead.


If only it had a bit of Rogersarian levity, but as is it's just a couple of ponderous boxes.


----------



## the spliff fairy

_Hawk_ said:


> *One Kensington Road | 1 Kensington Road W 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jimmy Wu


What did these two buildings replace? Anyone?


----------



## heymikey1981

gravesVpelli said:


> Incredible to see the switch from a stone-clad building that has nothing to offend to a modern and non-descript piece by architects whose high-tech style is not really best for this area of London. Why they could not have restored the old building as an hotel instead of removing it to make way for something so very plain. Roger Stirk Harbour may be acceptable in other parts of London but they really haven't tried to produce something that is either stand out in terms of modern styling or something more contextual for what is largely a Georgian district. Little imagination I'm afraid. They should have employed Robert A M Stern instead.


Who is now in charge of planning over at Westminster? There seems to be a shift in protecting heritage buildings to demolishing them and build something new.


----------



## the spliff fairy

_Hawk_ said:


> *One Kensington Road | 1 Kensington Road W 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jimmy Wu


OK this building was one of those demolished. Where the hell was English Heritage in all this? Increasingly obvious it's hand is in the developers pockets with the amount of demolitions recently.











It was more profitable to demolish the entire thing to fit in an extra floor.


----------



## tesseract

the spliff fairy said:


> OK this building was one of those demolished. Where the hell was English Heritage in all this? Increasingly obvious it's hand is in the developers pockets with the amount of demolitions recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more profitable to demolish the entire thing to fit in an extra floor.


In fact, this is a mega-project that involved the demolition of almost all buildings in the block, except for the facades of those other buildings.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 









The Scalpel has topped out, photo from the webcam.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Newfoundland construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A

Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel Rooms: 190

Homes: 120
 









One Bishopsgate Plaza construction update by Sparks.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel








 
Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995
 









250 City Road construction update by rhalrm


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









Wood Wharf construction update by Sparks.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com/


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901
 









Construction update by Sparks.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Sparks


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792
 









Construction update by Sparks


----------



## Mr Cladding

I see the views on the Paris compilation, has been fiddled with again. Imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## cameronpaul

Pr038 said:


> Any one that knows what stood their before this buildings?



A totally banal 1960's building which will never be missed. This redevelopment is of the quality that should be compulsory in the historic area of London around Green Park. I hope the other 60's trash nearby will soon be replaced by something equal high quality and design.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Mr Cladding said:


> I see the views on the Paris compilation, has been fiddled with again. Imitation is the most sincerest form of flattery.


That's amazing how you can care about a number of views on one thread or another to compare. It's a forum about architecture, not a contest (there is the daily one on one if you're really on that). I indeed inspired myself from SE9, geoking and such about the form because I just want people to have most infos they need and a good experience while looking at the thread, and they are making a great job in that matter. Beside that, I still think I do some original stuff. Now, do you think people are watching Paris' thread mainly because of the presentation of the posts, or because of the quality projects the city has ? Would people prefer that I only post the name of the project with photos in every size to make myself original ? There will always be some sort of influence in your choices, work... that's the same in architecture, architects are inspired by others, and I think that's a good thing as long as it's not plagiarism and I believe that's not what I'm doing.


----------



## london lad

I think he was more than concerned with the ongoing blatant clocking up of post counts rather than the content and how moderators turn a blind eye to it.


----------



## Bligh

Dusty Hare said:


> Its very tempting to moan about the team playing in that stadium.......but it is definitely going to be one of the most striking stadiums anywhere. Nice to see something different.


I couldn't agree more :cheers:


----------



## poinc

Stamford Bridge Stadium is beatiful!


----------



## DouglasV

Axelferis said:


> where are *1 billion £* there??


Herzog = 200M
De Meuron = 200M
Stadium = 600M


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease launches £1.5bn build-to-rent partnership*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/01/17/lendlease-launches-1-5bn-build-to-rent-partnership/



> *The first investment of £450m will be ploughed into the next phase of new homes at Elephant Park in south London.*
> 
> *Construction has already started on the first homes at the Elephant & Castle site and the deal with the Canada Pension Plan Investment Board paves the way for the full scheme to be completed in 2020.*
> 
> The partnership will also pursue fresh opportunities within Lendlease’s wider residential urban regeneration activities in London and across the UK under a 50:50 joint venture.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Crossrail hands over site to Derwent London for retail revamp and new West End theatre over Tottenham Court Road station*

http://www.cityam.com/278943/crossrail-hands-over-site-derwent-london-retail-revamp-and



> *Crossrail has handed over a West End site to developer Derwent London for work to get underway to develop a major £260m project over Tottenham Court Road station encompassing offices, retail and a new theatre.*
> 
> Derwent will now start enabling works, and intends to appoint a main contractor later in the year to prepare the space for the 285,000 sq ft project, ahead of the Elizabeth Line fully opening by December 2019.
> 
> John Burns, Derwent's chief executive, said: "The Elizabeth line will transform London and we are delighted that Derwent London, working alongside Crossrail, will be responsible for developing one of its most important sites at the eastern end of Oxford Street.
> 
> "The scheme will create a vibrant mix of office, retail and theatre use over what is expected to be one of its busiest central London stations and in a fast improving location at the heart of central London."


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate from Petticoat Lane Market by Chest.

Petticoat Lane London by ben veasey, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Blackfriars* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400279

Official website: http://www.oneblackfriars.co.uk/


Location


Address: 1 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: St George

Architect: Ian Simpson Architects 

Height: 163m

Floors: 52

Homes: 247
 









Construction update by Chris Sutton.

_DSC1721 by Chris Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## heymikey1981

PortoNuts said:


> *Crossrail hands over site to Derwent London for retail revamp and new West End theatre over Tottenham Court Road station*
> 
> http://www.cityam.com/278943/crossrail-hands-over-site-derwent-london-retail-revamp-and


It looks like they've changed the design to make it look like it's Art Deco.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243
 









Principal Place construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Location


Address: One Nine Elms Lane, Vauxhall, SW8, London

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda 

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 199 | 16m

Floors: 58 | 42
 









One Nine Elms construction newsletter.


----------



## erbse

^ I appreciate One Nine Elms (except the base)! Contemporary, yet classical in proportions and some details. Soaring and slender. That's the style I'd like to see more often in London, calm yet powerful and timeless. Iconic but not obtrusive.


Interesting, differentiated perspective on London City's skyline:



JS97 said:


> For me, the London City skyline always was hard to really appreciate. Personally I thought this skyline has too many buildings that want to be iconic. Every building has a completely unique shape that want to be the eye-catcher. This doesn't result in a eye-pleasing skyline in my humble opinion. I prefer that only a few buildings stand out surrounded by filler (if that makes sense). The filler is what gives the body to a skyline. Overall I would say that I disliked the skyline.
> 
> Last Christmas I visited London after 5 years. I also visited the City and walked around the skyscrapers. This visit has given me a new appreciation for this area in London. Its really fun to walk around and see the interplay between old and new architecture. However, the skyline is still a bit messy due to the many buildings that want to stand out. With the upcoming developments this might be changed for the better however. Some of the new buildings have more conventional shapes that will improve the aesthetic in my opinion. Overall my opinion has changed for the better concerning this skyline. I'm looking forward to visit the city again in a few years and see what I think then.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144472374#post144472374


----------



## PortoNuts

Yeah that base is somewhat strange. It lacks cohesion with the rest of the building.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









Construction update by Master_Builder from Novotel Canary Wharf.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Balfron Tower refurbishment by Studio Egret West




























Scaffolding going up:


----------



## Mr.D00p

The only reason I can see for leaving that monstrosity still standing is to serve as a reminder & warning to the horrors of leaving the provision of urban housing for the working class, to the naive left wing metropolitan socialist architect do-gooders.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Mr.D00p said:


> The only reason I can see for leaving that monstrosity still standing is to serve as a reminder & warning to the horrors of leaving the provision of urban housing for the working class, to the naive left wing metropolitan socialist architect do-gooders.


It's a listed structure, a handful of schemes of its type.


----------



## gravesVpelli

PortoNuts said:


> Yeah that base is somewhat strange. It lacks cohesion with the rest of the building.


Re One Nine Elms' base. It reminds me of the lowrise of the New York UN by the East River - kind of early 1950s retro, which is quite refreshing.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Mr Cladding said:


> It's a listed structure, a handful of schemes of its type.


Yes, it really polarises people's opinion - love or hate. I tend to lean towards the latter.


----------



## Joshua27

how do you think how long will the building boom last in London?


----------



## pakboy

Joshua27 said:


> how do you think how long will the building boom last in London?


Infinite

Jokes

Every market goes through boom and bust cycles and the UK has been enjoying a huge boom due to 0% interest rates, However that is all set to change as gov. need to raise interest payments to pay for there own debts which amount to around £500M a day.

I believe the Housing market boom will come to an end in the UK around 2021/22.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Joshua27 said:


> how do you think how long will the building boom last in London?


London is slightly different as it has an chronic housing shortage and with no government subsidy for social housing, it just stokes house prices. We've all ready seen house prices flatline and decline in some areas, to an extent that boom is already over. This can be seen with the increase in Private Rented Schemes. How long is a piece of string, i don't think anyone is really able to answer that question.


----------



## hugh

Mr.D00p said:


> The only reason I can see for leaving that monstrosity still standing is to serve as a reminder & warning to the horrors of leaving the provision of urban housing for the working class, to the naive left wing metropolitan socialist architect do-gooders.


Goldfinger vs. Mr.D00p


----------



## Mr.D00p

Mr Cladding said:


> It's a listed structure, a handful of schemes of its type.


It's a piss stained concrete scar on the London skyline, that's what it is.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

I think its a very stylish looking building, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SE9

*US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728176

Official website: http://london.usembassy.gov/new_embassy.html


Location


Address: 33 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: U.S. Federal Government

Architect: Kieran Timberlake

Cost: $1 billion

Floors: 11

The new US Embassy has officially opened at Nine Elms:


----------



## SE9

*Plumstead Centre* | Plumstead SE18

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.better.org.uk/library/london/greenwich/plumstead-library


Location


Address: 232 Plumstead High Street, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Plumstead









Project facts


Developer: Royal Borough of Greenwich

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Floorspace: 2,329m² (GIA)

Cost: £11.8 million

Plans for the library and leisure centre scheme in Plumstead have been approved by Greenwich Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street























Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302










Construction progress at the Atlas Building, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

This week at the Scalpel, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## PortoNuts

The Embassy looks fabulous. Great surroundings.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mr Cladding said:


> It's a listed structure, a handful of schemes of its type.


I hope even more are listed and restored! People are finally coming around to these buildings after years of neglect and anti-modernist propaganda.


----------



## JimB

ThatOneGuy said:


> I hope even more are listed and restored! People are finally coming around to these buildings after years of neglect and anti-modernist propaganda.


The pointed use of the word “propaganda” would suggest that people are incapable of forming their own firm opinion as to the aesthetic merit of a building and that, but for a concerted campaign by certain agenda-driven influencers, the wider public might well otherwise have loved the modernist buildings that they claim to hate. And I have to say that, as theories go, that seems to me to be wildly wide of the mark!

While there is little doubt that the vast majority of people have scant knowledge of the history of architecture, they are nevertheless perfectly capable of deciding what they do and don’t like without being told what they ought to think. And the simple truth, in my experience, is that the majority of people don’t like a great many of the UK’s concrete tower blocks from the ‘60’s and ‘70’s. That’s all. No need for dramatic words like “propaganda”.


----------



## Architecture lover

This is a stunning piece of architecture. I did not understand all the backlash at first, but then I saw the price tag. Still a gorgeous, symmetrically satisfying building.


SE9 said:


> *US Embassy* | Nine Elms SW8


----------



## JamieUK

You really get a sense of the growth of Canary Wharf in this image (by Uy Hoang) on Street View.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5042763,-0.0232891,3a,79.4y,212.49h,113.21t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipOBKKi1JlOS1PekbAD8WiStT8RHsKc32k8jg2du!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipOBKKi1JlOS1PekbAD8WiStT8RHsKc32k8jg2du%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-10.99102-ya302.3235-ro-2.590918-fo100!7i5376!8i2688


----------



## Mr.D00p

JimB said:


> And the simple truth, in my experience, is that the majority of people don’t like a great many of the UK’s concrete tower blocks from the ‘60’s and ‘70’s. .


Bare grey concrete brutalism is simply an unsuitable aesthetic for the grey, overcast northern European climate that is the UK.

It adds nothing but yet more bleakness & oppressiveness to the urban realm in which they are built, unlike warm, sunny Mediterranean/North American skies, which can overpower and beat into submission their depressing, brutalist constructs.

Viewing a brutalist building in clear blue skies is a lot different to living with them in miserable grey, rainy skies.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

JimB said:


> in my experience, is that the majority of people don’t like a great many of the UK’s concrete tower blocks from the ‘60’s and ‘70’s. That’s all. No need for dramatic words like “propaganda”.


If you don't know there was a political propaganda backlash against the modernist movement, at least throughout the late 20th century, I have a bridge to sell you. Articles trying to blame anti-social problems on modernism were quite common. We know today that is not the case.


----------



## JimB

ThatOneGuy said:


> If you don't know there was a political propaganda backlash against the modernist movement, at least throughout the late 20th century, I have a bridge to sell you. Articles trying to blame anti-social problems on modernism were quite common. We know today that is not the case.


The point is, though, that the reason why the majority of people dislike modernist towers has little to do with whatever inaccurate claims might have been made about them in the press. Rather, it is simply that the majority of people find them to be ugly. Nothing to do with propaganda.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Are there any scientific polls out showing the majority of people dislike brutalist architecture? It seems more like a half and half split at the moment, or they just don't care about architecture at all.


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park









Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 61,559

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at the new White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## erbse

ThatOneGuy said:


> Are there any scientific polls out showing the majority of people dislike brutalist architecture? It seems more like a half and half split at the moment, or they just don't care about architecture at all.


There's a study by scientists of TU Chemnitz (incl. Dr. Nicole Küster) for instance that finds classical styles have a much higher stability in value and approval by residents, compared to modernist concrete structures etc.

Summary (German): https://www.tu-chemnitz.de/wirtschaft/bwl4/pub/Thiessen_Kuester_2014.pdf

Whole study: http://www.qucosa.de/fileadmin/data/qucosa/documents/12981/Dissertation_Küster.pdf


The work is currently translated into English.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243
 









Principal Place construction update by David Holt.










London January 26 2018 (21) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr










London January 26 2018 (17) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr










London January 26 2018 (20) Principal Tower Shoreditch Hackney 528ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*100 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com/


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield

Architect: Allies and Morrison | Arney Fender Katsalidis 

Height: 172m

Floors: 40
 









Construction update by David Holt.

London January 26 2018 (25) 100 Bishopsgate by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Brilliant progress on these towers. kay:


----------



## SE9

*RCA Battersea South Campus* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043082

Official website: https://www.rca.ac.uk/more/building-battersea


Location


Address: 1-11 and 15-25 Howie Street, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Royal College of Art

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Height: 35m

Floors: 8

Floorspace: 15,796m² (GIA)

Plans for a new £108 million campus for the RCA have been approved by Wandsworth Council.


----------



## LAYiddo

Good Lord that's hideous.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I love it!


----------



## SE9

*Clockhouse and Access House* | Bromley-by-Bow E3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=980582

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Land at Clockhouse and Access House, Imperial Street, London, E3

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Bromley-by-Bow









Project facts


Developer: Plot LLP

Architect: Assael Architecture

Floors: 27 | 17 | 10 | 10 | 9

Homes: 491

Commercial space: 3,570m² (GIA)

Plans for Clockhouse and Access House have been approved by the LLDC.


----------



## Archetypist

SE9 said:


> *RCA Battersea South Campus* | Battersea SW11
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2043082
> 
> Official website: https://www.rca.ac.uk/more/building-battersea
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 1-11 and 15-25 Howie Street, London SW11
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> Station: Clapham Junction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Royal College of Art
> 
> Architect: Herzog & de Meuron
> 
> Height: 35m
> 
> Floors: 8
> 
> Floorspace: 15,796m² (GIA)
> 
> Plans for a new £108 million campus for the RCA have been approved by Wandsworth Council.


Interesting - shares many aspects of look and feel with that other art-related Herzog & de Meuron building - the Tate Modern extension. Angular protrusions, gapped brick-style facade punctuated by glass levels... becoming something of a signature style?


----------



## PortoNuts

the spliff fairy said:


> I love it!


Agree. Looks good, well-balanced.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Westferry Printworks* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800044

Official website: http://westferryprintworks.co.uk/


Location


Address: 235 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Crossharbour








 
Project facts


Developer: Northern and Shell

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 106m | 64m | 51m | 39m

Floors: 29 | 16 | 12 | 8

Homes: 582
 









Demolition of the former Westferry Printworks has concluded, with site preparation due to begin soon. Photo by vivek.bhardwaj.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Deal to start world’s tallest modular towers in Croydon*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...art-worlds-tallest-modular-towers-in-croydon/



> *Investors have agreed a funding deal to start construction of a twin-tower scheme of build-to-rent flats that will become the world’s tallest offsite project.*
> 
> Greystar and Henderson Park have exchanged contracts with Tide Construction to acquire the 550-apartment residential development in Croydon, London.
> 
> *On completion, the 101 George Street development will comprise two of the world’s tallest towers built using modular construction, at 44-storeys and 38-storeys.*


----------



## Dusty Hare

Good news. We've had one of these go up on a tight site on Mapleton Crescent in Wandsworth (26 storeys) that I think will be Europes tallest for a while. It's gone up quickly and looks fine on the skyline (without being flashy). The success of these will hopefully encourage much more of this type of building which can help plug a few holes in the housing market. These ones in Croydon don't look too bad at all.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Hong Kong's London Love Affair*

https://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/art...on-love-affair



> *With the purchase of London's iconic Cheesegrater building and the city's Walkie Talkie skyscraper, investors from Hong Kong were the single biggest buyers of office property last year, accounting for 44 percent of total funds spent.*
> 
> It's not just the weaker pound, but also a faith in the British capital's ability to weather a U.K. exit from the European Union and remain a key gateway to Europe.
> 
> A third factor: price. Hong Kong has been the world's most expensive property market for two years running, and with mainland Chinese money flowing in, it's hard to make gains.
> 
> The price rises have caused yields to plunge to around their lowest level in two decades, according to JLL. Central yields are 2.7 percent, versus 3.5 percent in London's prime office district.
> 
> *London also has the advantage of being a steadier office market for rental streams. Leases there typically stretch for about 10 years versus around three in Hong Kong.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Willmott Dixon gets £42m London hospital go-ahead*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/01/willmott-dixon-gets-42m-london-hospital-go-ahead/



> *Willmott Dixon has secured full approval to start work on an immunology institute at the Royal Free hospital in North London.*
> 
> *Work will now start on the £42m contract to build the Pears Building, which will specialise in researching new treatments for leukaemia, diabetes and cancer.*
> 
> Harrow-based Toureen Contractors will deliver groundworks for the 7-storey project, which will run for 30 months.
> 
> The brick clad building complex will be located at Rosslyn Hill near Hampstead Heath and will provide around 100,000 sq ft of laboratory space for Institute for Immunity and Transplantation, a patient hotel, Royal Free Charity offices plus a replacement carpark of 58 spaces.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Dusty Hare said:


> Good news. We've had one of these go up on a tight site on Mapleton Crescent in Wandsworth (26 storeys) that I think will be Europes tallest for a while. It's gone up quickly and looks fine on the skyline (without being flashy). The success of these will hopefully encourage much more of this type of building which can help plug a few holes in the housing market. These ones in Croydon don't look too bad at all.


Furthermore the two aforementioned schemes are going to be clad in Terracotta, which is a welcomed change from random cladding and NLV.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Barratt go-ahead for 460-homes on Kodak site*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/01/barratt-go-ahead-for-460-homes-on-kodak-site/



> *Barratt London and the Hyde Group have got the green light to build 460 homes on the Kodak factory site in Harrow, north London.*
> 
> Designed by architect Pollard Thomas Edwards, work is now expected to start on site this summer.
> 
> A site energy centre will be built for district heating that retains the iconic Kodak chimney.
> 
> *Future phases will deliver a total of 1,150 new homes, 350,000 sq ft of office, senior living facilities, a community centre and leisure uses.*


----------



## JamieUK

Video by David Holt. Does this count as topped out?


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Bidders shortlisted for £3bn HS2 London stations*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/03/bidders-shortlisted-for-3bn-hs2-london-stations/



> *The line-up of bidders was revealed as HS2 also released details of the design teams now in place to deliver the London stations and two Birmingham stations in phase one.*
> 
> Five joint ventures and one standalone bidder will now submit bids for Euston and Old Oak Common station works.
> 
> Costain and Skanska have been tempted into bidding for the major Euston station project after securing the HS2 Euston tunnels and approaches track civil engineering contract.
> 
> Mace and Spanish giant Dragados are also partnering up for the first time. They are bidding on both stations as are BAM Nuttall/Ferrovial Agroman (UK) and Bechtel, which is go alone.
> 
> It is expected that around 4,000 jobs will be supported during construction of the two stations.
> 
> At the same time HS2 confirmed that consulting engineering WSP and Arup working alongside architects Grimshaw and Wilkinson Eyre will design the four flagship station in phase one.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Gatwick Airport confirm plans to improve South Terminal arrivals*

http://www.itv.com/news/channel/201...irm-plans-to-improve-south-terminal-arrivals/












> *Gatwick Airport has confirmed plans to improve arrivals into the South Terminal from the Channel Islands.*
> 
> *The move follows a petition calling for transport links to be improved for passengers, to make it easier to access the arrivals building from the plane.*
> 
> The petition highlights that currently passengers are boarded onto buses and taken to another part of the terminal where they have to climb flights of stairs to access the arrivals terminal.
> 
> The airport says it will provide a new walking route which should be in place by 2019.
> 
> "Gatwick, like all UK airports, has to provide different arrival routes for international and domestic passengers.
> 
> This currently means that the arrival route for the small amount of domestic passengers arriving into our South Terminal involves a bus transfer.
> 
> We are aware that some passengers find this inconvenient and have developed a solution for a new walking arrival route which is due to be in place next year."


----------



## PortoNuts

*College tower drives a wedge in London neighbourhood*

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/rep...edge-in-london-neighbourhood/article37862843/



> *To its developers, Imperial College London's new White City campus tower is a 35-storey iconic landmark; to its British neighbours like Henry Peterson, it's an eyesore.*
> 
> "The Imperial tower is nearly finished. I don't think local people are very happy about it," says Mr. Peterson, chair of the St. Helen's Residents Association, which tried to prevent the tower from being built.
> 
> The new building is a key component in a bold redesign of the college's campus in London's Kensington district, famous for its tony homes and shops. Construction started in May of 2016 with development partner Voreda LLP and contractor Laing O'Rourke, both headquartered in Britain. The structure has reached its full height and is expected to be completed in 2019.
> 
> The controversial tower will be primarily residential, with 192 flats, 59 of them at below-market rents for the college's key workers. It's designed to anchor a 25-acre redevelopment of the school's London campus, including a molecular science research hub and an innovation centre.


----------



## london lad

Lol what a pointless article. A local resident (British no less!!) who would probably classify any building bigger than his house as a monstrous tower, shock horror, finds this tower offensive.

This type of story would barely make the local weekly free paper.


----------



## PortoNuts

We can't forget that outside of the SSC bubble, most people hate towers for the sake of it.


----------



## joeyoe121

To be fair, the tower is revoltingly hideous, and I love skyscrapers :lol:


----------



## heymikey1981

PortoNuts said:


>


Has this building been given a nickname? Can we name it as *The Pyongyang* for its resemblance to this building?


----------



## capslock

PortoNuts said:


> We can't forget that outside of the SSC bubble, most people hate towers for the sake of it.


It is a fugly tower make no mistake!

Why the Globe & Mail ran with it is anyone’s guess! As London Lad says it’s a complete non-story. They’re not remotely anti-tall building in Toronto.

It’s a good carbuncle cup nomination though!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Eurovia bags £35m Tottenham Court Road revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/07/eurovia-bags-35m-tottenham-court-road-revamp/



> *Contractor Eurovia has won the contract to improve the public realm and reconfigure roads in the Tottenham Court Road area of London.*
> 
> *The ambitious West End Project will see major changes to the area including the current one-way system removed and replaced with two-way streets, upgraded signalised junctions, protected cycle lanes and widened footpaths.*
> 
> Other adjoining streets will be closed off to create new public spaces ahead of the Crossrail Station opening in 2019.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sisk confirmed for £88m Gatwick super hangar*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/06/sisk-confirmed-for-88m-gatwick-super-hangar/



> *John Sisk & Son has confirmed it is preferred bidder to deliver Boeing’s new Goldcare Maintenance Hangar at Gatwick Airport.*
> 
> The 14-month project will involve both the building and civils teams and will see the cut and fill of 20,000m³ of earth, 3,200 tonnes of steel lifted and over 10,000m³ of concrete cast, all only a short distance from the busy runway.
> 
> *Standing at 32m, the high bay hangar allows flexibility of use, with the ability to house multiple aircrafts from the Boeing fleet, ranging from the 737Max jet, to its newest and largest edition, the 777X Dreamliner.*
> 
> The project also includes offices, apron and taxiway connection, perimeter roads and service yards within the airside environment, along with the diversion of the existing Larkins Road.


----------



## heymikey1981

From IanVisits: Limmo Peninsula site used for Crossrail works ready to be developed into 1500 new homes


----------



## PortoNuts

^^

It does not include the other bank I suppose?


----------



## london lad

PortoNuts said:


> ^^
> 
> It does not include the other bank I suppose?


The other banks are already developed or in the process of development.

Interesting to note the PR CGI for the local developments has this construction site as a lovely wood and no mention of the eventual 1,500 flats to be built there :lol:
https://www.goodluckhope.com/island.php


----------



## ex-E14

PortoNuts said:


> *Eurovia bags £35m Tottenham Court Road revamp*


Some more info from the Camden website: https://www.camden.gov.uk/ccm/navig...ans/west-end-project/latest-news-and-updates/

Assuming that schedule still holds:
- Start of construction late Feb/early March 2018
- Southbound buses move from Gower St to TCR early 2019
- End of construction early 2020

It's going to be weird looking both ways to cross TCR.


----------



## Quicksilver

What is happening with pedestrianization of Oxford Street in 2020? It's not a simple projects and some work should be underway at least by 2019. Or is it another "can't deliver"?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Trio wins £300m London housing framework*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/08/trio-wins-300m-london-housing-framework/



> *London’s Metropolitan Housing Trust has signed up Bouygues UK, Laing O’Rourke and Wates to deliver a £300m programme of new housing work.*
> 
> The firms beat off 10 rival bidders to take the four-year construction partnership deal that includes works for large new-build and regeneration schemes inside and outside London.
> 
> *Over the coming months both will develop detailed plans for the proposed partnership to deliver 2,000 new homes a year of which approximately 80% will be affordable.*
> 
> *The housing association has several major schemes on the go including a major West London scheme in Hendon, where Barratt is building around 2,000 homes by 2028.*
> 
> Higgins is also delivering a 130-flat scheme at Ealing Road in Brent and Galliford Try has also been earmarked to deliver a 200-home scheme at the former RAF Brampton at Wyton Airfield in Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire.


----------



## bieber

Any news from OWO? The works from Toureen are under progress, but what about the General Contractor?


----------



## PortoNuts

*£1bn London Power Tunnels project opens*

https://www.newcivilengineer.com/te...-power-tunnels-project-opens/10027970.article



> *A £1bn energy superhighway with 32km of tunnels carrying 200km of electricity cables across London has opened after seven years of construction.*
> 
> *National Grid’s London Power Tunnels run across the capital from Hackney in east London to Willesden in the west, and from Kensal Green in the north west to Wimbledon in the south. Two new substations were also built as part of the scheme. *
> 
> The ten new 400kV transmission circuits inside the tunnels will initially carry up to 20% of the electricity needed in London and more when older parts of the electricity network, built in the 1950s, are decommissioned.
> 
> Institution of Mechanical Engineers head of engineering Dr Jenifer Baxter said: “The National Grid’s project to modernise the capital’s electricity transmission network is an important step towards managing the evolving needs of electricity generation and demand.
> 
> Business and energy secretary Greg Clark said: “The £1bn London Power Tunnels is exactly the type of investment and innovative infrastructure project that the Government wants to encourage through our modern industrial strategy.”
> 
> The Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall officially opened the project this week during a visit to the new Highbury substation.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heathrow bosses start tour of construction hub sites*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/09/heathrow-bosses-start-tour-of-construction-hub-sites/



> *Heathrow buyers have started a nationwide tour of 65 sites still in the running to be the off-site construction centres for the airport’s expansion.*
> 
> *The long-list of sites will be whittled down to four logistics hubs where components will be pre-assembled before being transported to Heathrow.*
> 
> Heathrow representatives will visit all longlisted locations in the first half of 2018 and aim to open a pre-qualification questionnaire process later this year. Sites in the running include those put forward by Laing O’Rourke, Balfour Beatty and Severfield.
> 
> Heathrow has pledged to spend 60% of its upgrade budget outside of London and the South East.
> 
> Lord Deighton, Chairman at Heathrow Airport said: “Heathrow Expansion is a once in a generation opportunity to transform the UK construction industry, build for the future and deliver a lasting skills legacy for future generations.”


----------



## SE9

Quicksilver said:


> What is happening with pedestrianization of Oxford Street in 2020? It's not a simple projects and some work should be underway at least by 2019. Or is it another "can't deliver"?


Plans were only unveiled in November, TfL's consultation period ended in January.

It's currently on schedule with wide support and likely to be delivered, unlike Boris' Garden Bridge debacle.


----------



## SE9

heymikey1981 said:


> Has this building been given a nickname? Can we name it as *The Pyongyang* for its resemblance to this building?


I've seen it referred to as the 'West London Cheesegrater' on several occasions.


----------



## heymikey1981

PortoNuts said:


> *£1bn London Power Tunnels project opens*
> 
> https://www.newcivilengineer.com/te...-power-tunnels-project-opens/10027970.article


Speaking of power tunnels, TfL is proposing their tunnels be used to deliver high-speed broadband internet


----------



## PortoNuts

And the latest on the "London Super Sewer":

*Two more Tideway TBMs arrive*

www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/two-more-tideway-tbms-arrive



> *Six tunnel boring machines (TBMs) are being used to construct London’s £4bn supersewer by three teams of contractors. *
> 
> *At 25km long, up to 66 metres deep and more than seven metres in diameter, the Thames Tideway tunnel will be the biggest infrastructure project ever undertaken by the UK water industry.*
> 
> The first TBM, Rachel, reached London by boat on 27th November 2017. Components of the second and third, Millicent and Ursula, sailed up the Thames yesterday.
> 
> Tideway chief executive Andy Mitchell said: “The arrival of Tideway’s second and third TBMs is another exciting milestone, signalling that work is gearing up on London’s super sewer. This is going to be a big year for Tideway and we’re working hard to get tunnel shafts completed in preparation for the start of tunnelling later this year.
> 
> Millicent will tunnel 5km from Kirtling Street to Carnwath Road in Fulham while Ursula will tunnel 7.6km from Kirtling Street to Chambers Wharf in Bermondsey.


----------



## PortoNuts

*British Land buys £103m London estate in bid to capitalise on Crossrail*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business...-103m-london-estate-bid-capitalise-crossrail/



> *British Land plans to transform a south east London estate which it has bought for more than £100m as it expands its ownership of sites near the new Crossrail line.*
> 
> *The Woolwich Estate covers almost five acres and comprises 56 shops and a number of homes, as well as a small amount of office space. *
> 
> Chris Grigg, the company’s chief executive, said British Land planned to improve the shopping and residential elements of the site over time.
> 
> The FTSE 100 company already owns a number of sites which it expects will benefit from the new train route, known as the Elizabeth line, including in Paddington and Ealing.
> 
> In recent years it has focused on developing so-called "campuses", which enable it to spread risk across office, retail and residential uses within the same site.


----------



## SE9

heymikey1981 said:


> Speaking of power tunnels, TfL is proposing their tunnels be used to deliver high-speed broadband internet


It'll be interesting to see how they propose linking the fibre cables from existing tube tunnels to the surface.


----------



## SE9

*Gasholders London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://gasholderslondon.co.uk


Location


Address: 1 Lewis Cubitt Square, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Wilkinson Eyre

Floors: 12 | 9 | 8

Homes: 144

The completed Gasholders London scheme at King's Cross:


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/canary-wharf/south-quay-plaza


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35

Homes: 1,284










Core of Valiant Tower at South Quay Plaza now beyond level 12 of 68. Photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/canary-wharf-new-district


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at the first phase of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










Core of The Madison up to level 8 of 54, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Core of the Landmark Pinnacle at level 30 of 75, and cladding installation has commenced. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Core of Newfoundland at level 50 of 60, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Harbour Central* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351924

Official website: http://harbourcentral.com


Location


Address: 2 Millharbour, Millharbour Village, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Height: 145m | 122m | 90m | 87m

Floors: 50 | 36 | 28 | 25

Homes: 901










Construction progress at Harbour Central, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










Construction progress at the Wardian, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

This weekend at the Scalpel, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Square* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799595

Official website: http://www.j-sainsbury.co.uk/whitechapel


Location


Address: 1 Cambridge Heath Road, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Whitechapel























Project facts


Developer: J Sainsbury plc

Architect: UNIT Architects

Homes: 559

Sainsbury's store: 11,028m² (GIA)

Plans for Whitechapel Square will be be decided by the Secretary of State, following a public inquiry this October.


----------



## SE9

*Victoria Underground Station Upgrade* | Victoria SW1

Transport forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165024

Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/victoria


Location


Address: Victoria Station, Victoria Street, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Lines: District







| Circle







| Victoria









Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Cost: £700 million

The North Ticket Hall at Victoria Underground Station has opened. It is the first completed section of the station's £700m upgrade:

- *TfL:* New ticket hall and entrance open at Victoria Station

- *Evening Standard:* New Tube entrance and ticket hall unveiled at Victoria station in £700m revamp

- *Get West London:* Victoria station: Improvements revealed as part of plans to double size of busy Underground station


----------



## Munwon

Wood Wharf is my favorite design in London. Glad to see it grow.


----------



## london lad

Have to say that new entrance to Victoria Station is very ungainly. It's a rather dull glass box that detracts from the frontage of the station and is unnecessarily large. Should have been a lot smaller as most of it is simply an empty void that serves no purpose.


----------



## cardiff

Loving all the updates until the Victoria station entrance, if its just a roof over the stairway then surely something more minimal could have been achieved, as it seems to block a large section of the beautiful building behind it.

Canary Wharf is really exciting with all these tower going up, Canary Wharf has lovely landscaping for the most part around it so i cant wait to see what these new developments add to this.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Actually, it looks like there’s an elevator and a ticket booth in the rear — where there are solid walls?

I think the solid Wall is more so the problem than the glass. I’ve seen fairly decent examples of this sort of design being complimentary to an existing structure. 

But I wouldn’t necessarily say the box is a void, if it does indeed have those other purposes incorporated.


----------



## london lad

If you look at the main pic you can see all it does is lead to a stairwell. Can't say I've seen any lifts at this end when I've used it. Should've been half the height and more elegant but it's built so bit incidental now.


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific updates from CW and the Isle of Dogs. Such a treat for the eyes.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Consultant Dar to build new Holborn HQ*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/20/consultant-dar-to-build-new-holborn-hq/



> *Dar Group will build a new 185,000 sq ft mixed-used scheme at 150 Holborn in London as the consultant looks to grow its business in the UK.*
> 
> *Planning permission has been granted for the new nine-storey HQ which will replace a current 1980s office block.*
> 
> Andrew Loudon, UK MD for Dar, said: “Our new HQ in Holborn is a demonstration of commitment to the UK by Dar. We are delighted to be developing our premises in this dynamic, exciting and developing area of London."
> 
> John Drew of Perkins + Will said: “150 Holborn will act as a significant landmark for Camden and will push the boundaries of sustainable development and design.


----------



## heymikey1981

PortoNuts said:


> *Consultant Dar to build new Holborn HQ*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/20/consultant-dar-to-build-new-holborn-hq/


I actually prefer that design compared to the previous proposal:


----------



## Mr Cladding

Ohh that has a really nice Terracotta Art-Deco look to it.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

The previous proposal was far superior.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for London Deutsche Bank HQ*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/21/green-light-for-london-deutsche-bank-hq/



> *Developer Landsec has gained revised planning consent for its 564,000 sq ft office scheme above Crossrail’s Liverpool Street Moorgate ticket office in the City.*
> 
> The development at 21 Moorfields will be the new headquarters for Deutsche Bank, which agreed to take most of the space contigent on planning being granted.
> 
> Chris Hayward, Planning and Transportation Committee Chairman, City of London Corporation, said: “With the Elizabeth line supporting the creation of an estimated 63,000 jobs in the City of London and Isle of Dogs, this office, located above a future station, fits in well with the City’s ambitions for growth.
> 
> “Deutsche Bank’s move demonstrates a high level of confidence in the City of London as a leader in financial and professional services. The City Corporation remains committed to supporting businesses with an additional 1.37m sq m of office space under construction that has the potential to accommodate 85,000 workers.”


----------



## SE9

*Stephenson Street* | West Ham E16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869599

Official website: http://berkeley-stephensonstreet.co.uk


Location


Address: Former Parcelforce Depot, Stephenson Street, London E16

London borough: Newham

Station: West Ham























Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Homes

Architect: Patel Taylor | Sheppard Robson

Residential space: 261,716m² (GEA)

Retail space: 14,710m² (GEA)

Office space: 6,463m² (GEA)

Community space: 12,394m² (GEA)

Plans for the first phase of Stephenson Street have been approved by Newham Council.


----------



## SE9

*Cromwell Place* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989053

Official website: http://cromwellplace.com


Location


Address: 1-5 Cromwell Place, London SW7

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: South Kensington









Project facts


Developer: South Kensington Estates

Architect: BuckleyGrayYeoman

Floorspace: 5,038m² (GIA)

Galleries: 30





































Works have commenced at the 30-gallery art hub in South Kensington, photo courtesy of South Kensington Estates:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Stephenson Street* | West Ham E16
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1869599
> 
> Official website: http://berkeley-stephensonstreet.co.uk
> 
> Plans for the first phase of Stephenson Street have been approved by Newham Council.


Excellent news! Almost a small new city.


----------



## SE9

*The Marshall Building* | Holborn WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884532

Official website: http://www.lse.ac.uk/intranet/LSESe...Construction/44-Lincolns-Inn-Fields/home.aspx


Location


Address: 44 Lincoln's Inn Fields, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: London School of Economics

Architect: Grafton Architects

Cost: £100 million

Floors: 10

Education space: 18,124m² (GIA)




























Demolition progress at 44 Lincoln's Inn Fields, making way for The Marshall Building. Photo courtesy of the McGee Group:


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue




























The St Giles Circus site, following the installation of four 35m long, 50 tonne steel ground floor beams. Photo courtesy of Orms Architects:


----------



## heymikey1981

^^
Isn't that the underground concert venue underneath the building?


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm curious about how that lighting scheme will turn out. Hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## SE9

*Building Q1* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/q1-handyside


Location


Address: Building Q1, York Way, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent

Architect: Coffey Architects

Floors: 3

Floorspace: 4,323m² (GEA)

Plans for Building Q1 at King's Cross have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease on board for £4bn London Euston district*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/23/lendlease-onboard-for-4bn-london-euston-district/



> *HS2 has signed up Lendlease as its development partner to draw up plans for a vast mixed-use regeneration project around Euston Station in London.*
> 
> *There is a potential to deliver 22 hectares of development space over and around the station site as well as improving accessibility and creating new public and green spaces.*
> 
> By taking a coordinated approach with station owners Network Rail and pooling publicly-owned land across the site up to 4.8m sq ft of new development could be delivered.
> 
> *The project will include a new interchange with the London Underground, combining Euston and Euston Square for the first time and including provision for a future connection to a potential Crossrail 2.*


----------



## potto

No arch


----------



## Rational Plan

heymikey1981 said:


> Spliff Fairy, you were right!!
> 
> *Westminster councillor has been bribed 514 times in 3 years by major developers*
> 
> Davis, the Conservative deputy leader of the central London borough and until last year the chairman of its powerful planning committee, was entertained by and received gifts from property industry figures at least 150 times since the start of 2015 – a rate of almost once a week.
> 
> His entertainment was paid for by some of the country’s wealthiest property developers including Gerald Ronson, Sir Stuart Lipton and Sir George Iacobescu, the chief executive of Canary Wharf Group.


You might want to change that potentially libellous accusation. It was not a secret he registered these lunches in the councils own records and was all declared to all public authorities. All councillors do it if they meet outside people and someone else pays for lunch or brings a small gift such as flowers, chocolate, drink etc.


----------



## Quicksilver

Rational Plan said:


> You might want to change that potentially libellous accusation. It was not a secret he registered these lunches in the councils own records and was all declared to all public authorities. All councillors do it if they meet outside people and someone else pays for lunch or brings a small gift such as flowers, chocolate, drink etc.


All done is to save tax payer’s money 

I had few officials from UK recently, I took them for brunch in Marrriot. Surely it’s a huge bribe


----------



## Mr Cladding

potto said:


> No arch


Please don't give that picture any weight or creditably, the detailed plans are years away.


----------



## SE9

Those early visions for Euston have long since been superseded by the design by Grimshaw Architects.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Firms on alert for £80m Tilbury 2 works tender*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/26/firms-on-alert-for-tilbury-2-works-tender/



> *Port of Tilbury London is calling on firms to flag up an interest in bidding for a new port terminal, a short distance to the east of its existing port in Essex.*
> 
> *The proposed Tilbury 2 port will be constructed on land that formed the western part of the old Tilbury Power Station and is expected to create over 200 construction jobs.*
> 
> The site will be developed with a RoRo terminal and specialist construction materials and aggregates terminal, which will also have facilities to produce asphalt and concrete products.
> 
> On the marine side, an existing jetty on the river will be lengthened to accommodate three vessels at any one time and the onward transportation of goods by barge to London.


----------



## london lad

heymikey1981 said:


> Does anyone know if these towers will be visible from Kew Gardens? Has there been studies done if the height is permissible?


It will absolutely loom over the whole gardens engulfing it in permanent shadow...... Or there is negligible visibility unless you have the ability to see through trees.


----------



## LAYiddo

london lad said:


> *It will absolutely loom over the whole gardens engulfing it in permanent shadow*...... Or there is negligible visibility unless you have the ability to see through trees.


Haha I hope you are kidding.


----------



## heymikey1981

london lad said:


> It will absolutely loom over the whole gardens engulfing it in permanent shadow...... Or there is negligible visibility unless you have the ability to see through trees.


I hope they restrict it to 7 storeys but have it 100% affordable flats.


----------



## heymikey1981




----------



## PortoNuts

*Enabling works start on £350m Wimbledon stadium scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...works-start-on-350m-wimbledon-stadium-scheme/



> *Catalyst and Galliard Homes have agreed a joint venture deal to develop 600 homes and 18,000 sq ft of commercial space as part of the redevelopment of the former Wimbledon dog track in London.*
> 
> *The development, which secured planning approval last December, includes both private residential and shared ownership apartments, as well as a new 11,000-seater stadium for AFC Wimbledon on Plough Lane.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kier wins £22m London student halls revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/02/19/kier-wins-22m-london-student-halls-revamp/



> *University College London has picked Kier to refurbish and extend its large Ramsay Hall student accommodation building located in the West End.*
> 
> The Fitzrovia building is divided up into four separate named blocks referred to as London, Paris, New York and Rome.
> 
> *Designed by Hawkins Brown, the project includes a new top floor extension of student rooms in a set-back zinc-clad mansard structure.*
> 
> UCL aims to deliver the project in three phases allowing completion and occupation of London and Paris in 2019 and Rome and New York in 2020


----------



## PortoNuts

*TfL picks Native Land for South Ken tube station revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ative-land-for-south-ken-tube-station-revamp/



> *Transport for London has chosen Native Land to develop land around South Kensington Tube station.*
> 
> *TfL plans to improve the commercial and retail units of the station and refurbish the four storey buildings at 20-34 Thurloe Street.*
> 
> The development including step-free access to the District and Circle line could be complete in 2022.
> 
> Plans also include the potential to build an extra storey on the distinctive Bullnose building and create new opportunities along TfL’s stretch of land on Pelham Street.


----------



## LDN N7

heymikey1981 said:


> I actually prefer that design compared to the previous proposal:



This is lovely!

Is this the design being built? Or is it the nasty glass square instead?


----------



## Mr Bricks

^What a fantastic building.


----------



## london lad

LDN N7 said:


> This is lovely!
> 
> Is this the design being built? Or is it the nasty glass square instead?


Its the glass square. The MAKE scheme in your picture was abandoned.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mace tops contracts league with Gotham City win*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/07/mace-tops-contracts-league-with-gotham-city-win/



> *Mace grabbed pole position in the February contracts league on the strength of the £400m Gotham City project in the City of London.*
> 
> Developer TH Real Estate has now sold most of its stake to a consortium of Far East investors who will proceed with the 900,000 sq ft scheme, where Keltbray is carrying out demolition.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*London faces three-year office space shortage*

https://www.constructionnews.co.uk/...e-year-office-space-shortage/10027886.article



> *London is facing a shortage of supply of new offices over the next three years and will not suffer any Brexit-driven downturn, according to property consultancy Knight Frank.*
> 
> *In 2017 13.8m sq ft of office space was leased in London, an increase of 2m sq ft compared with 2016, the firm’s research showed.*
> 
> It said the biotech, technology, media and telecoms industries had driven demand to such an extent that there was a risk of a supply shortage.
> 
> Out of the 72 commercial developments under way in the capital, only two-thirds will have space available for lease, the rest being pre-let. A quarter of these will not be complete until 2020, creating the prospect of a short-term squeeze on supply over the next three years.
> 
> The capital saw £14.2bn of deals completed by overseas investors in 2017, more than two-and-a-half times the amount invested in second-placed New York City, which saw £5.1bn of transactions.


----------



## wakka12

Always something amazing being built in london..I wish I lived there


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Taylor Wimpey starts consultant hunt on £700m estate revamp*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...s-hunt-for-consultants-on-700m-estate-revamp/



> *Taylor Wimpey has started the hunt for design and consulting firms to work on its £700m regeneration of two run-down estates in south London.*
> 
> The firm has formed a joint venture with the London Borough of Wandsworth for the Winstanley and York Road Regeneration Project.
> 
> *The development will be delivered over six phases of around 20 residential buildings ranging in size from 100 units to 300 unit towers providing a total of 2,275 mixed-tenure homes.*
> 
> The scheme will also include a leisure centre, community buildings, commercial, highways works, amenity spaces and associated site services.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Heathrow seeks Scottish logistics hub site to help deliver new runway*

http://www.scottishconstructionnow....h-logistics-hub-site-help-deliver-new-runway/



> *Ten Scottish sites are in the running to host a logistics hub which will participate in the off-site construction a new runway for Heathrow Airport, generating 16,000 new jobs in Scotland.*
> 
> The hub wims to help ensure that Scotland plays a key part in the airport’s supply chain, enabling Britain’s new runway to deliver a legacy of construction excellence for the nation and spreading £17 billion in economic benefits across the country.
> 
> Heathrow is pioneering Logistics Hubs, where components of the airport will be pre-assembled before being transported in consolidated loads to the airport.
> 
> They will ensure that 60% of procurement spend will be outside of London, spreading the benefits of local investment up and down the country.
> 
> Heathrow has also begun working with infrastructure companies to explore how the final sites could be used for future projects, creating a long-lasting legacy for Britain.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Skanska pulls out of bidding for £1bn Silvertown Tunnel*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...lls-out-of-bidding-for-1bn-silvertown-tunnel/



> *A Skanska consortium has pulled out of bidding for the £1bn Silvertown Tunnel scheme in east London.*
> 
> The withdrawal leaves just Cintra Group and Hochtief left in the race.
> 
> A decision on proceeding with the plan to build a new tunnel under the Thames has been put back six months to this May.


----------



## LDN N7

london lad said:


> Its the glass square. The MAKE scheme in your picture was abandoned.




Seriously? They ditched that lovely design for that piss poor horrible glass rubbish?

uke: 

Shameful. The glass box is disgusting.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Firms called up for £340m Stansted Airport phase 2*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/12/firms-called-up-for-340m-stansted-airport-phase-2/



> *London Stansted Airport is on the runway to invite bids for phase two of its terminal expansion plan.*
> 
> *The airport operator plans to invest £340m in a new arrivals building to sit alongside the existing iconic Foster-designed terminal building, which will also be reconfigured to become a dedicated departures building with more space at check-in and security.*
> 
> The proposed 34,000 sq m arrival building, designed by Pascall & Watson Architects, will span three levels and would be delivered inside the existing footprint of the airport.
> 
> It includes plans for a larger immigration and baggage reclaim area and extended shopping.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mace signs off £500m London resi towers scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/12/mace-signs-off-500m-london-resi-towers-scheme/



> *Malaysian developer AlloyMtd Group has signed a main contract with Mace for its One Crown Place mixed residential and commercial scheme to the north of London’s Liverpool Street Station.*
> 
> One Crown Place is situated on the edge of the City of London in the EC2 postcode. As well as the main building project, Mace will also restore the last remaining complete row of Georgian houses in the area, which fronts the scheme.
> 
> These will house a clubhouse for the residents, together with a boutique hotel – which will be operated by Bespoke Hotels.
> 
> Designed by architects Kohn Pedersen Fox, One Crown Place development is scheduled to be completed by the end of 2020.


----------



## Dusty Hare

PortoNuts said:


> *Mace signs off £500m London resi towers scheme*


This is all good but there's no way that they are finishing by 2020 end. 2021 end is more likely.


----------



## PortoNuts

Dusty Hare said:


> This is all good but there's no way that they are finishing by 2020 end. 2021 end is more likely.


Hmm, main construction is due to start next month.


----------



## PortoNuts

*£1.2bn trio of London housing estates rebuilds approved*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...-of-london-housing-estates-rebuilds-approved/



> *Clarion Housing Group’s £1.2bn plan to transform three housing estates in South West London have gained planning approval.*
> 
> *The housing association’s ambitious plans will deliver around 2,800 new homes across three neighbourhoods – Eastfields and Ravensbury in Mitcham and High Path in Wimbledon, along with 9,000 sq m of retail, leisure, office, work and community space.*
> 
> A further 1,800 homes will be built to rent and buy, boosting the London Borough of Merton’s supply of high-quality new housing.
> 
> Bob Beaumont, director of regeneration estimated that the projects could create up to 700 construction jobs a year and would see £30m of community infrastructure payments.


----------



## Dusty Hare

PortoNuts said:


> Hmm, main construction is due to start next month.


Sportsmans bet?


----------



## heymikey1981

^^
Really good development. London needs to do this for all post-war council estates. I am glad that they have torn down Heygate estate and Robin Hood Gardens.


----------



## PortoNuts

heymikey1981 said:


> ^^
> Really good development. London needs to do this for all post-war council estates. I am glad that they have torn down Heygate estate and Robin Hood Gardens.


Agreed. What a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Black Cat

Dusty Hare said:


> This is all good but there's no way that they are finishing by 2020 end. 2021 end is more likely.


Given that demo is completed and site investigations and prep are done, assuming contractor mobilisation begins in May, then allow 1 yr for substructure construction, a second year for superstructure, and six months or so to complete the envelope and interior fit out, an opening at the end of December 2020 appears very possible in principle.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Havering links-up with Wates to build council houses*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/13/havering-links-up-with-wates-to-build-council-houses/



> *Wates Residential has signed a £1bn contract with the London Borough of Havering to regenerate 12 council estates.*
> 
> *Work will see the council’s current stock of 856 homes replaced with 3,112 homes of mixed tenure.*
> 
> Regeneration work will increase council rented accommodation by 70% and build 400 low-cost home ownership properties.
> 
> Tim Wates, Director of Wates, said: “Wates Residential is delighted to have been chosen as the London Borough of Havering’s partner on this extremely exciting project, and we look forward to working with the Council as we build more than 3,000 high-quality homes over the next 12 years.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease and Morgan Sindall left in chase for £4bn Peabody scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...gan-sindall-left-in-chase-4bn-peabody-scheme/



> *Peabody Trust has shortlisted urgan regeneration heavyweights Lendlease and Morgan Sindall to bid to become development partner for its 11,500-home Thamesmead Waterfront in South East London.*
> 
> The vast £4bn new town riverside development will also include 1m sq ft of retail, commercial, leisure and educational facilities as part of the comprehensive redevelopment of the 250-acres site on the southern bank of the River Thames.
> 
> John Lewis, Executive Director for Thamesmead said: “These are really exciting times for London’s new town, Thamesmead. The opening of Crossrail in 2018 and the planned DLR extension from Gallions Reach to North Thamesmead in 2026 will enable the comprehensive regeneration of the Town.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Orms renovates art-deco office in London to create new headquarters for COS*

https://www.dezeen.com/2018/03/14/orms-renovates-art-deco-office-cos-london/



> *This new headquarters for fashion brand COS features a facade of iridescent green tiles, added by London studio Orms to realise the intention of the original architect.*
> 
> Orms renovated a nine-storey triangular shaped building in central London, at the junction of New Oxford Street and High Holborn, to be COS's new European headquarters.
> 
> To realise the vision of the building's original architect, Henry Philip Cart de Lafontaine, Orms replaced the precast concrete facade panelling and the oriel windows with hexagonal green glazed tiles.


----------



## hugh

Gorgeous.


----------



## heymikey1981

^^
I love the renovation! Together with the adjacent Post building and the West End Project that Camden borough is implementing, this area of Holborn will be great.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Beautiful art deco building! Love the tiles too.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Architects chosen for 22-storey residential tower in South London*

https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/...r-22-storey-residential-tower-in-south-london



> *Building group Watkin Jones has appointed architects on a residential tower scheme in South London. Located on Sutton Court Road near Sutton Station, the building will provide a mix of studio, one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments across 22 storeys.*
> 
> The lower 10 floors will contain 10 apartments per level and the upper half will have seven per floor.
> 
> A roof terrace and residents’ facilities will be located on the tenth floor, while concierge facilities and a management suite will be based at ground level.
> 
> Chris Bolland, managing partner at Brock Carmichael, said: “This is an exciting site, in prime commuter belt and it will be a very desirable address.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel








 
Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995
 









250 City Road construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









A assortment of Wood Wharf construction updates by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Newfoundland as seen from West India Dock Road by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com/


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street















 
Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302
 









The Atlas Building from the Old Street Roundabout by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28
 









10 Bank Street by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 









Construction update by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com/


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243
 









Principal Place construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24
 









Construction update by Potto


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Shard Place* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Developer: Sellar

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27
 









Shard Place construction update by DarJoLe


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Crown Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811527

Official website: https://www.onecrownplace.com/


Location


Address: 5-29 Sun Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: AlloyMTD Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 123m | 107m

Floors: 33 | 29

Homes: 246
 









Contractor Mace has been appointed to deliver One Crown Place.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Shadoweb


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Atlas* | *Vauxhall SW8*

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700537

Official website: http://www.downing.com/mixeduse/showdetails.asp?recordid=130

Location


Address: 30-60 South Lambeth Road, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth 

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: Downing

Architect: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios

Height: 96m

Floors: 32

Student rooms: 553
 









The Atlas as seen from Albert Embankment Road, photo by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: http://www.70stma.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18

Floorspace: 41,515m² (GEA)
 









70 St Mary Axe construction update by AbidM



AbidM said:


> Can Of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr
> 
> Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr
> 
> Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr
> 
> Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Love it


----------



## Mr.D00p

Another month, another tower for London...now submitted for planning approval with a 2019 construction start.

*Plans in for Cheesegrater’s big brother in London*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/16/plans-in-for-cheesegraters-big-brother-in-london/


----------



## dreadathecontrols

/\/\
100 LH.
Lets hope its a gooden


----------



## heymikey1981

*London’s first CityTree – a pollution absorber with the power of 275 trees* 
(From IanVisits.co.uk)

A mechanical pollution absorbing “tree” has been installed on a side street near Piccadilly Circus as an experiment to improve local air quality.

Said to be able to deliver the pollution reducing and air cooling effect of 275 conventional trees, this block of greenery is actually a special combination of mosses and plants.

With a park bench in the base.

The London trial will see CityTree tested on the streets of the West End, and comes following launches in cities across Europe.


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr.D00p said:


> Another month, another tower for London...now submitted for planning approval with a 2019 construction start.


Fingers crossed. Fantastic project.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Balfour Beatty tipped for £200m London student/office scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/16/balfour-beatty-wins-200m-london-studentoffice-scheme/



> *Balfour Beatty is in talks to build a £200m mixed-used development in the heart of the City of London for student accommodation specialist Urbanest.*
> 
> *The 35 Vine Street scheme in EC3 will create 643 student homes within the landmark 14-floor building alongside affordable offices and innovation space for King’s College London.*
> 
> A new exhibition space, offering public access to a preserved section of London’s original Roman wall, has also been created in partnership with the Museum of London, alongside 75,000 sq ft of commercial offices and 10,000 sq ft of incubator space for start-ups.
> 
> As part of the redevelopment, significant new public space will be created on Jewry Street with a new east-west pedestrian route, enabling pedestrians to cut through the site whilst having a view into the exhibition space.


----------



## AbidM

*Twentytwo (22 Bishopsgate) | City of London | 278m | 62 fl | U/C*

Skyscrapercity Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official Skyscraper Website http://www.twentytwolondon.com

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

22 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*100 Bishopsgate | City of London | 172m | 40 fl | U/C*

Skyscrapercity Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677&page=141

Official Skyscraper Website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*The Scalpel | City of London | 190m | 39 fl | T/O*

Skyscrapercity Forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916&page=123

Official Skyscraper Website: https://thescalpelec3.co.uk/building-alt/ ?

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Del


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423
 









The Madison construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: N/A

Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Hotel Rooms: 190

Homes: 120
 









One Bishopsgate Plaza construction update by John80


----------



## SE9

PortoNuts said:


> *Balfour Beatty tipped for £200m London student/office scheme*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/16/balfour-beatty-wins-200m-london-studentoffice-scheme/


London forum thread for this project: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737483


----------



## PortoNuts

*Vast £1.6bn South London estate rebuild approved*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/03/15/vast-1-6bn-south-london-estate-rebuild-approved/



> *Housing association Metropolitan has gained qualified planning for ambitious plans to build more than 2,500 homes at Clapham Park in south London.*
> 
> *Lambeth Borough Council transferred the estate housing stock to Metropolitan over a decade ago. To date, more than 500 homes have been built and 700 refurbished.*
> 
> The latest wholesale £1.6bn regeneration scheme will double the number of homes on the estate to 4,080, with 53% of them affordable – a combination of social and affordable rents, as well as homes for shared ownership and shared equity.
> 
> As well as multi-storey homes rising up to 14 storeys, Metropolitan’s planning application includes a new central park and community hub with shops and community facilities.


----------



## SE9

Munich Re are in talks to buy the One Leadenhall plot: https://www.insurancetimes.co.uk/mu...new-london-skyscraper-reports/1426645.article

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922009


----------



## SE9

London's architecture sector grew by £800 million (7.7% per year) between 2008 and 2016: https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk...29051.article?blocktitle=News&contentID=13776


----------



## SE9

*Kingsway Tram Tunnel’s role in construction of the Elizabeth line complete​*
Crossrail | March 2018


----------



## SE9

MIPIM 2018
Cannes, France


The updated New London Model, presented at MIPIM 2018:


----------



## SE9

*100 Leadenhall* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946828

Official website: http://www.100leadenhallstreet.co.uk


Location


Address: 100 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: London & Oriental | Lai Sun

Architect: SOM

Height: 247m

Floors: 56

Floorspace: 118,510m² (GIA)

Plans for 100 Leadenhall have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*1 New Oxford Street* | St Giles WC1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.1newoxfordstreet.com


Location


Address: 1 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Orms Architects

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 9,941m² (GIA)

The recently completed redevelopment of 1 New Oxford Street, originally built in 1939:


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 62,062

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at the new White Hart Lane, photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## SE9

*Clapham Park* | Clapham SW4

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2024845

Official website: https://www.metropolitan.org.uk/for-customers/claphampark/clapham-park-masterplan


Location


Address: Land at the Clapham Park Estate, London SW4

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Clapham South









Project facts


Developer: Metropolitan

Architect: PRP

Homes: 2,535

Site area: 33 hectares

Commercial space: 2,716m²

Plans for Clapham Park have been approved by Lambeth Council.


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Location


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Height: 38m

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Floorspace: 30,123m² (GEA)










The Edwardian Leicester Square site following the installation of six 65-tonne steel trusses, photos courtesy of the McGee Group:


----------



## SE9

*Ilona Rose House* | Soho WC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874995

Official website: http://www.ilonarosehouse.com


Location


Address: 111-119 Charing Cross Road, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Soho Estates

Architect: MATT Architecture | SODA

Height: 39m

Floors: 9

Floorspace: 26,304m² (GIA)



















Site preparation ongoing at Ilona Rose House, photos courtesy of CITB:


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk


Project facts


Developer: Transport for London | Department for Transport

Rolling stock: British Rail Class 345

Track gauge: Standard Gauge

Cost: £14.8 billion

Stations: 40

Route length: 136km

Elizabeth Line trains have taken their first journey through the tunnels of south east London:

- *Evening Standard:* Elizabeth line trains start running in south-east London tunnels

- *Railway Technology:* Milestone moment as Elizabeth Line train makes successful debut in new tunnels

- *City A.M:* Crossrail's coming: Elizabeth Line train makes its first trip through new tunnels across south east London


----------



## hugh

One New Oxford Street is just stunning - kudos to the architects for the refurbishment. OT, I see an unfortunate 'Midtown' banner.


----------



## SE9

Indeed, I avoid mention of that term unless I'm criticising it :lol:


----------



## PJH2015

SE9 said:


> MIPIM 2018
> Cannes, France
> 
> 
> The updated New London Model, presented at MIPIM 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





For a brief second I thought I'd missed a megatall* proposal located under the womans arm :lol:


----------



## LDN N7

Edwardian Leicester Square is taking a million years to complete!


----------



## SE9

*60-70 Shorts Garden & 14-16 Betterton Street* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://shortsgardensconsultation.com


Location


Address: 60-70 Shorts Gardens & 14-16 Betterton Street, London WC2

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn







| Covent Garden









Project facts


Developer: Span Group | Structadene

Architect: Stanton Williams

Floors: 5

Floorspace: 4,437m² (GIA)

The redevelopment of 60-70 Shorts Garden & 14-16 Betterton Street was recently approved by Camden Council:


----------



## heymikey1981

^^
Hopefully, this will encourage Travelodge next door to redevelop their ugly hotel.


----------



## SE9

*High Path Estate redevelopment* | South Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976944

Official website: http://www.mertonregen.org.uk/high_path


Location


Address: High Path Estate, South Wimbledon, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: South Wimbledon









Project facts


Developer: Circle Housing Merton Priory

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £200 million

Homes: up to 1,570

Commercial and community space: up to 9,900m²

Plans for the regeneration of the High Path Estate have been approved by Merton Council.


----------



## AbidM

SIZE="3"]*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3[/SIZE]

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: http://www.70stma.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18

Floorspace: 41,515m² (GEA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*100 Bishopsgate | City of London | 172m | 40 fl | U/C
*

Skyscrapercity forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677&page=141

Official Skyscraper Website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

A load of projects in well advanced stages.


----------



## PortoNuts

*BAM wins £90m King’s Cross office deal for Argent*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/04/16/bam-wins-90m-kings-cross-office-in-london/



> *The firm will now deliver a 190,000 sq ft office project known as S1 at the Argent King’s Cross development in London.*
> 
> Carillion, which built a sister building on the neighbouring site known as S2, had been in the frame for the next phase project, which is understood to be worth around £90m.
> 
> In King’s Cross the 12-storey S1 office building will be built near Handyside Street on the North West of the vast redevelopment site
> 
> A principal constraint for the project is two subterranean Thameslink tunnels which run directly beneath Building S1. This requires extensive structural works to transfer building loads over the tunnels and impact on basement space planning.


----------



## Pro90RushB

SE9 said:


> *MSG London Sphere* | Stratford E15


 jaw dropping :drool::drool:


----------



## TofuCity

A new video rendering of London's future skyline by VU.City for the NLA Tall Buildings Survey 2018.


----------



## Sadam95

TofuCity said:


> A new video rendering of London's future skyline by VU.City for the NLA Tall Buildings Survey 2018.


I wish they would include proposal tall buildings, it would look great on the skyline.


----------



## heymikey1981

^^
Thanks for posting that video!
It was mentioned at the end of that video that most of these tall buildings will be built on "Opportunity Areas". To learn more about these various opportunity areas, please visit this SSC thread.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Demolition work set to start on £1.25bn Stag Brewery site*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ork-set-to-start-on-1-25bn-stag-brewery-site/



> *Demolition work is set to start soon to pave the way for the £1.25bn redevelopment of the Thameside 22-acre Stag Brewery site in Mortlake, south west London.*
> 
> *The Stag Brewery planning application submitted to the London Borough of Richmond Upon Thames includes:*
> 
> - Twenty units for shops, bars, restaurants, a gym, together with a hotel, cinema and rowing club.
> 
> - Nine acres of green space with numerous squares, all with public access, provide the focus for the residential accommodation which surrounds them. A new green link connects the existing Mortlake Green with the River Thames.
> 
> - A new secondary school for 1,200 pupils together with a full-sized football pitch (also available for community use), as well as indoor multi-use gym, play and sports space.
> 
> - 3,000 sq m of offices providing space for existing and new local small businesses.
> 
> - 667 homes to be built across the site. These are a mix of 1, 2, 3 and 4 bed homes, private and affordable. The scheme also proposes a care village, containing up to 150 assisted living units and an additional care home with dementia care.
> 
> - An extensive package of road junction improvements at Chalkers Corner


----------



## Skabbymuff

^^ Video was great thanks for posting, i will have to watch this in slow motion however, it moved to fast for me


----------



## inno4321

vvwjo said:


> Seoul, and London is 2 times bigger size than Seoul.


Yes u right Seoul is half the size of London
But Seoul is more wealthier city than London too

https://wearetop10.com/wealthiest-cities-of-the-world-by-gdp/


----------



## the spliff fairy

Seoul is the world's 4th biggest city (2nd biggest until a few years ago) isn't it? Pop 25 million


----------



## 098234

the spliff fairy said:


> Seoul is the world's 4th biggest city (2nd biggest until a few years ago) isn't it? Pop 25 million


As always with cities it depends on where boundaries are drawn. The 25 million figure is for Seoul National Capital Region (Seoul, plus Incheon and Gyeonggi province surrounding Seoul). (Much like the oft quoted figures for Tokyo and Delhi.)

Seoul is ringed by mountains forming a natural barrier in many places to urban sprawl and is augmented by very strict green belt laws as well. This restricts the spread of Seoul so that it has become small in area and very densely populated.

Korea Statistics estimate Seoul's population in 2016 is: 9,805,506, which has been in decline since the mid 1990s. Plus, South Korea now has the lowest birth rate in the world restricting future growth to some degree.


----------



## wakka12

Seoul clearly has a larger metropolitan area than london regardless of where seouls exact city boundary lies, and in todays rapid growth of megacities this is probably the best way of trying to estimate a citys population. London is easier to get a closer estimate due to a very defined green belt surrounding it, but seoul just sprawls forever


----------



## PortoNuts

*WeWork Venture Pays $826 Million for London Offices*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...is-said-to-pay-826-million-for-london-offices



> *WeWork Cos. and two other companies paid about 580 million pounds ($826 million) for an office complex in the City of London district, two people with knowledge of the deal said.*
> 
> WeWork has begun purchasing buildings as it seeks to diversify its global portfolio of short-term co-working spaces, which are mainly leased from landlords on long-term rental agreements. The company will own 10 percent of Devonshire Square Estate, while TH Real Estate and Denmark’s PFA Ejendomme A/S will hold 45 percent each, one of the people said.
> 
> The U.S. business announced Monday that the deal had been completed, without giving the purchase price.
> 
> WeWork, which is backed by Softbank Group Corp., entered negotiations to buy the complex last year, Bloomberg News reported in October.


----------



## PortoNuts

*More than 500 towers planned for London*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/04/18/more-than-500-towers-planned-for-london/



> *London has 510 tall buildings over 20-storeys in the planning pipeline. Latest research from New London Architecture (NLA) and GL Hearn also revealed a record 115 towers are under construction in the capital.*
> 
> More than 90% (458) of the tall buildings coming forward are residential and have the potential to deliver 106,000 new homes.
> 
> Delivering towers has become more challenging with only 18 tall buildings completed in 2017 – a 30% drop from 2016 when 26 were completed.
> 
> Peter Murray, Chairman of New London Architecture said: “We continue to see a steady increase in the number of tall buildings coming forward and with London’s population continuing to increase and the demand for new homes only getting higher, our view remains that that well designed tall buildings, in the right place, are part of the solution.


----------



## Redzio

Guys, what's the annual London's budget? Can't find it in the google.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360
 







Photos by Master_Builder


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423
 









Cladding has been applied to The Madison, photo by Watersedge


----------



## Quicksilver

Redzio said:


> Guys, what's the annual London's budget? Can't find it in the google.


There is no annual London budget. You need to check each London Borough individually, most of financial matters and spending are done by them directly. I've tried to calculate it once but cannot remember exact figures.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Quicksilver said:


> There is no annual London budget. You need to check each London Borough individually, most of financial matters and spending are done by them directly. I've tried to calculate it once but cannot remember exact figures.


Then there's also the money that Network Rail is spending on London based projects, don't even get started on projects like Crossrail. In summary it would be an mindnumpingly difficult task.


----------



## SE9

Redzio said:


> Guys, what's the annual London's budget? Can't find it in the google.


Budget for the Greater London Authority, 2018/19: https://www.london.gov.uk/sites/default/files/finalconsolidatedbudget2018-19.pdf


----------



## PortoNuts

*Crystal Palace to start £100m main stand next summer*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/04/22/crystal-palace-to-start-100m-main-stand-next-summer/



> *Crystal Palace FC have confirmed they will start work on their Selhurst Park stadium redevelopment at the end of the 2018/19 season.*
> 
> The project, which is expected to cost between £75-£100m, will increase the capacity at Selhurst Park from 26,000 to more than 34,000, transforming the match-day experience for supporters.
> 
> A stunning new five-storey stand will feature an all-glass front – a homage to the club’s earliest days when it stood in the shadows of the original Crystal Palace, erected on Sydenham Hill.
> 
> It is a major investment in the heart of Croydon, which will generate more than £15m a year for the local economy and create hundreds of new jobs.


----------



## SE9

This stand will boost Selhurst Park to 7th largest stadium in London, at time of completion.


----------



## SE9

*Lambeth Palace Library* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950622

Official website: http://www.newlambethpalacelibrary.co.uk


Location


Address: Lambeth Palace Library, Lambeth Palace Road, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Lambeth North









Project facts


Developer: Church of Commissioners for England

Architect: Wright & Wright

Floors: 9

Library space: 5,430m² (GEA)























































A groundbreaking ceremony has taken place for Lambeth Palace Library, attended by the Archbishop of Canterbury:


----------



## wakka12

Looks really nice! Gosh I love brick..so warm and textured


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com/


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










The adjacent Coal Office building is now complete, photos courtesy of Tom Dixon:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566

Construction progress at Newfoundland, photos by chest:


----------



## AbidM

That chair looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## TitanSound

SE9 said:


> *Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C
> 
> London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188
> 
> Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C
> 
> London borough: Camden
> 
> Station: King's Cross St Pancras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Argent Group
> 
> Architect: Heatherwick Studio
> 
> Floorspace: 13,348m²


Ahh man, it's weird seeing that all so clean and tidy. I did my work experience in a place called Raw Material, a recording studio underneath Bagleys. And then spent a big portion of my youth upstairs in Bagleys. 

Looks good though.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Lambeth Palace and Coal Drops yard. New brick and refurbing old brick. Beautiful both....


----------



## SE9

*Northumberland Development Project* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com


Location


Address: Site at White Hart Lane, Bill Nicholson Way, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park
















Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 62,062

Homes: 579



















Construction progress at the new White Hart Lane, including installation of the roof and big screens. Photos courtesy of Tottenham Hotspur:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mace go-ahead for London £150m Hanover Square scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/04/23/mace-go-ahead-for-london-150m-hanover-square-scheme/



> *Great Portland Estates has confirmed it is to start building work on its planned Hanover Square scheme in London after securing a pre-let.*
> 
> *Enabling works have been underway on the 1.3 acre, mixed-use scheme, which includes a nine storey building incorporating the eastern entrance to the Elizabeth Line’s Bond Street station, to be known as 18/19 Hanover Square.*
> 
> The development site, assembled in five separate deals with previous owners, also includes a separate building on New Bond Street containing 31,300 sq ft of retail and 33,300 sq ft of offices.
> 
> GPE will also build six luxury flats at the junction of New Bond Street and Brook Street and restaurant and offices in the Grade II listed 20 Hanover Square.


----------



## AbidM

It looks like Emirates 2.0.


----------



## JimB

AbidM said:


> It looks like Emirates 2.0.


:nuts:

Only in so far as every big, bowl shaped football stadium looks like Emirates 2.0.


----------



## SE9

*6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744236

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank-Monument
















Project facts


Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

Architect: WilkinsonEyre

Height: 203m

Floors: 50

Floorspace: 52,954m² (GIA)










Demolition progress at the 6-8 Bishopsgate site, photos by international-one:


----------



## Bligh

Ahhhh SE9, how we've missed you


----------



## AbidM

JimB said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Only in so far as every big, bowl shaped football stadium looks like Emirates 2.0.


True - was joking around, am an Arsenal fan...


----------



## Tellvis

AbidM said:


> True - was joking around, am an Arsenal fan...


The new Chelsea stadium will be the best of the lot though...


----------



## Architecture lover

wakka12 said:


> Not suggesting anything of the sort. Very low birth rate is certainly a strongly contributing factor in how well preserved italian cities are for instance. Is all Im saying..



Yeah, that's why so many villages are being abandoned and the country is selling castles for 1€, just to attract people to live in them. This is getting off topic in a ridiculous way, enough of me.


----------



## wakka12

hugh said:


> Your off kilter comment appears to lament London's success. Better it seems to be a museum, but retain legacy buildings. The kicker? It's that success that helps pay for those historic buildings.


Quite the opposite, Im just disappointed by this needless loss. Of course theres excellent restorations going on all around the city, but this still is what it is, a completely needless loss, and I dont think this example is in anyway part of Londons success. There are many cities that dont apparently have to destroy any buildings like this as part of development, and can still modernise and develop without becoming museums, such as amsterdam. I just hate seeing any kind of justification for this tbh.


----------



## hugh

wakka12 said:


> Quite the opposite, Im just disappointed by this needless loss. Of course theres excellent restorations going on all around the city, but this still is what it is, a completely needless loss, and I dont think this example is in anyway part of Londons success. There are many cities that dont apparently have to destroy any buildings like this as part of development, and can still modernise and develop without becoming museums, such as amsterdam. I just hate seeing any kind of justification for this tbh.


How do you know that this is a 'needless loss' - perhaps it comes down to pragmatics? Your default position seems to_ laud old buildings over new_, even to the extent of talking bizarrely about depopulation being an asset. If I remember rightly you're some kind of budding architect, perhaps not the best mindset to go to work with.


----------



## wakka12

hugh said:


> How do you know that this is a 'needless loss' - perhaps it comes down to pragmatics? Your default position seems to_ laud old buildings over new_, even to the extent of talking bizarrely about depopulation being an asset. If I remember rightly you're some kind of budding architect, perhaps not the best mindset to go to work with.


A functioning stable building that was considered for being listed is OF COURSE a needless loss. I think this is a better building than whats replacing it, as many on this thread also do, I have no default position on a buildings merit just because of its age


----------



## hugh

A correction on my part re usage - I'd assumed the replacement was an office building - but the point still stands.


----------



## Atmosphere

wakka12 said:


> Rapid population growth means competitive property market which spells doom for heritage buildings


Does it? 

I don't think it does honestly. At least not in this case where it will be replaced with luxury apartments, probably bought with money from overseas. 

London could have a population of 10, if (overseas) investors think there is money to be made with tearing it down and building luxury apartments it will still happen. 

If it was being demolished to make way for big, dense social housing blocks then I would see your point.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Erith starts enabling work on £825m Paddington Square*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/01/erith-starts-enabling-work-on-825m-paddington-square/



> *Demolition specialist Erith is starting enabling works on the £825m scheme to transform the area around Paddington Station in West London.*
> 
> *The project being jointly developed by Sellars Group and Great Western Developments will feature a 14-storey glass cubed-shaped office and retail space.*
> 
> Demolition will be completed by the end of the year with the aim of starting construction in the first quarter of 2019.
> 
> Designed by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, the 360,000 sq ft office would sit on a three storey podium 12m above 1.35 acres of newly created public realm, giving the scheme its new name, Paddington Square.
> 
> *The Bakerloo line Tube station will undergo a rebuild as part of a £65m investment in transport and public realm.*


----------



## AbidM

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump (22 Bishopsgate) by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump (22 Bishopsgate) by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump (22 Bishopsgate) by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump (22 Bishopsgate) by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump (22 Bishopsgate) by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*100 Bishopsgate | City of London | 172m | 40 fl | T/O*

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*70 St Mary Axe* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680440

Official website: http://www.70stma.co.uk/


Project facts


Address: 60-70 St Mary Axe, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: TH Real Estate

Architect: Foggo Associates

Height: 90m

Floors: 18

Floorspace: 41,515m² (GEA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr

Can of Ham by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

A batch nearing external completion.


----------



## Castilla la vieja

Atmosphere said:


> Does it?
> 
> I don't think it does honestly. At least not in this case where it will be replaced with luxury apartments, probably bought with money from overseas.
> 
> London could have a population of 10, if (overseas) investors think there is money to be made with tearing it down and building luxury apartments it will still happen.
> 
> If it was being demolished to make way for big, dense social housing blocks then I would see your point.


Totally correct, London is currently experiencing a real estate bubble like no other city in recent history. When the effects of Brexit start to take form, much of the pressure from overseas investors and speculators in London will decrease.

But besides this, I think that London should have better urbanism policies in place, to not aloud the demolition of historic buildings. They should at least conserve the facade,like they do in other european cties.


----------



## hugh

Castilla la vieja said:


> I think that London should have better urbanism policies in place, to not aloud the demolition of historic buildings. They should at least conserve the facade,like they do in other european cties.


London's historic buildings are invariably well protected - the conservation lobby is well established. The way some panic here, you'd think the city was bulldoze central, that's far from the case.


----------



## Dusty Hare

hugh said:


> London's historic buildings are invariably well protected - the conservation lobby is well established. The way some panic here, you'd think the city was bulldoze central, that's far from the case.


It feels as though there is a creeping tendency towards demolition of older buildings of merit though.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Yeah and the quality of designs slipping through the planning system seems to be getting worse again. A building like this is in one of the most expensive parts of London and a conservation area to boot, and yet the design is utter trash.

And it’s true planning lobbyists use the housing crisis as a way of putting pressure on planners. Councils have housing targets so they’re keen to approve as much as possible, so the quality slips and the demolitions of 1920s buildings come thick and fast.

And by the way, 1920s/30s buildings are quite rare in London. Much rarer than Victorian. But they never seem to be listed.


----------



## the spliff fairy

They're getting knocked down now before automatic 100 year listing protects them.


----------



## wakka12

Another grand edwardian building to meet its end for another bland glass cube. If londons historical buildings were 'invariably well protected' this wouldnt occur

















The public realm is an improvement on the historic building and will bring a lot more life to quite an under trafficked area so its not as if its a big net loss to the city, but to say londons heritage is safe and secure is a big overstatement too


----------



## Mr.D00p

Lot of drama queen nonsense being spouted in here about London losing 'heritage' buildings.

..do you know how many hundreds/thousands of buildings like this there are in London, those that are important,stay. Those that are not, are fair game, they've had their time.


----------



## wakka12

Mr.D00p said:


> Lot of drama queen nonsense being spouted in here about London losing 'heritage' buildings.
> 
> ..do you know how many hundreds/thousands of buildings like this there are in London, those that are important,stay. Those that are not, are fair game, they've had their time.


Ridiculous
Do you know how many thousands, tens of thousands, of complete and utter shit buildings there are in london? Knock them before beautiful buildings like this
I can only say im glad opinions like that fell out of favour several decades ago


----------



## Infinite Jest

I never understand why people support demolishing quality stone buildings that were built so well that 100 years later they still look great. To replace them with plasticky crap that looks dated within 10 years and is demolished in 30.


----------



## Dusty Hare

I love some of the modern stuff that goes up and I dislike much of it intensely. But the older stuff does tend to give the city much of its character and one of the best things about this city is the mix of old and new with everything else in between too. 

If we knock heritage buildings down we will never get them back. So before any building is knocked down serious thought should be given to whether the new building is actually any better and whether it is likely to still be there in 100 years time. 

It feels that many new builds have the modern disease of being only for now. They are throwaway items, like much else within our society. For me buildings should be made to last, which was a basic criteria of buildings 100 years ago. The reason we are tearing down many of the mistakes of the last few decades is that they simply weren't made to last. We often just repeat those mistakes.


----------



## wakka12

Dusty Hare said:


> I love some of the modern stuff that goes up and I dislike much of it intensely. But the older stuff does tend to give the city much of its character and one of the best things about this city is the mix of old and new with everything else in between too.
> 
> If we knock heritage buildings down we will never get them back. So before any building is knocked down serious thought should be given to whether the new building is actually any better and whether it is likely to still be there in 100 years time.
> 
> It feels that many new builds have the modern disease of being only for now. They are throwaway items, like much else within our society. For me buildings should be made to last, which was a basic criteria of buildings 100 years ago. The reason we are tearing down many of the mistakes of the last few decades is that they simply weren't made to last. We often just repeat those mistakes.


This is it. Nobody would have such strong feelings about loss of heritage if the replacements werent such utter tatt, its not some kind of fetish for all things classical or old. Do you think people would cared so much about art deco or early modernist buildings becoming part of the landscape? They were often very high quality valuable additions that we now fully embrace as part of heritage rather than something that would presumably be demolished within our lifetime
People miss the quality that most buildings used to be built to, not the buildings themselves as much


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yeah, so much for EH. It should be disbanded, it merely defends and propels the developers these days, cash in hand.


----------



## hugh

There's no question that there are some bad buildings going up - most of what's under construction in, say, Vauxhall, is alarmingly cheap rubbish, but there does, in spite of protestations to the contrary, seem to be a sort of moping the past was always good attitude here. (I see that one poster dramatically uses the term 'plasticky' as though that's automatically synonymous with, and expected of contemporary work. Not everywhere is doing the Lambeth walk). This is the 21st century, it's not so terribly surprising that buildings of the same period should, sometimes, for better and - sometimes for worse (hand to brow), replace previous structures. Nevertheless, London is pretty good at preserving its legacy buildings (including Deco and 20s architecture). e.g.the fantastic refurbishment of One New Oxford Street, the conversion of the Hoover Building, 10 Trinity Square's re-working. London is no 'wipe it all out' Shanghai.


----------



## Dusty Hare

hugh said:


> Nevertheless, London is pretty good at preserving its legacy buildings (including Deco and 20s architecture). e.g.the fantastic refurbishment of One New Oxford Street, the conversion of the Hoover Building, 10 Trinity Square's re-working.


Got to say that the Hoover building looks amazing. 

But this is also partly the point. I know it's not possible everywhere, but it goes to show that heritage buildings can be restored and refurbished for the better and where this is the case it should be done. Once they are knocked down they won't be rebuilt. There is plenty of room for the modern (most people on here obviously like modern architecture or they wouldn't be on a site called Skyscraper City!) but this shouldn't be at the expense of any of our better older buildings. And obviously all modern buildings won't be of quality, as has always been the case, but they must be better than the things they are replacing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren tipped for £60m Tottenham riverside housing*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/02/ardmore-tipped-for-100m-tottenham-riverside-housing/



> *McLaren is understood to be in final stage talks to deliver the first phase of a major riverside residential complex in Tottenham Hale, North London.*
> 
> *The scheme, which is being developed by Muse and the Canal and River Trust next to the River Lee, is expected to start in the summer and will involve build a pedestrian bridge for access from nearby Ferry Lane.*
> 
> Designed by Allies and Morrison, the two brick-built blocks in phase one, will rise to 21-storeys and 16-storeys.
> 
> In total up to 505 new homes (35% of which will be affordable tenures) will be created at Hale Wharf, over two further phases of canal-side housing rising to around five-storeys. The total projects is worth around £130m.


----------



## wakka12

Looks great. Fitting for such a prominent location


----------



## heymikey1981

An example of a sensitive redevelopment in London:

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## wakka12

Its so much more striking and interesting after, I really like it


----------



## JamieUK

I think it's hideous. Looked better before.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792
 









Construction update by Chest


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60
 









Newfoundland has topped out, photo by Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Crown Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811527

Official website: https://www.onecrownplace.com/


Location


Address: 5-29 Sun Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: AlloyMTD Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 123m | 107m

Floors: 33 | 29

Homes: 246
 









Construction by the architects KPF.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Cladding progress on Landmark Pinnacle by Chest.


----------



## JamieUK

A cool recent 360 image on google maps of Canary Wharf.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5037002,-0.0201434,3a,90y,297.98h,111.05t/data=!3m8!1e1!3m6!1sAF1QipMX2UKWLENYZP0Ed6OJ9ws5r9lTJbq_diE99LQt!2e10!3e11!6shttps:%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipMX2UKWLENYZP0Ed6OJ9ws5r9lTJbq_diE99LQt%3Dw203-h100-k-no-pi-0-ya198.98257-ro0-fo100!7i7680!8i3840


----------



## PortoNuts

That cladding on the Landmark Pinnacle is looking very good so far.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> Newfoundland has topped out, photo by Chest.


The core has, but Newfoundland has a short way to go before topping out


----------



## PortoNuts

*Network Rail unveils Heathrow western rail link plan*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/08/network-rail-unveils-heathrow-western-rail-link-plan/



> *Network Rail is preparing for final consultation for a new direct rail link from the West to Heathrow to improve journeys to Britain’s busiest airport.*
> 
> *The 6.5km rail link, known as the Western Rail Link to Heathrow (WRAtH), would leave the Great Western main line between Langley and Iver.*
> 
> After a short stretch of open railway it would enter a new 5km tunnel and then join existing rail lines underground at Heathrow Terminal 5. The new tunnel would require up to five access buildings above ground along the route, with two of these buildings also providing ventilation.


----------



## LDN N7

Castilla la vieja said:


> More of London´s BUBBLE, most of these developers did not think in something called brexit.
> 
> Londons is inevitably going to loose much of its sattus as a worldwide financial center to other european cities and worldwide hubs (New York, Hong Kong, Singapur, Shangai ...)
> 
> I do not see the point of overdevelopong London with the gloomy forecast that it has.




Load of old codswallop! Lay off the sauce you drunkard!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mayor calls in 2,900-home East London scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/09/mayor-calls-in-2900-home-east-london-scheme/



> *The Mayor of London’s office is calling in plans for a huge 2,900 home development in East London after Havering Council blocked planning last month.*
> 
> Developer Countryside Properties and London & Quadrant Housing Trust hope to build a new neighbourhood on a derelict former Ford assembly plant in South Dagenham
> 
> *The Beam Park scheme includes 50% affordable homes, a new rail station, schools and community facilities on the 29 hectre site which sits alongside the River Beam.*
> 
> The potential development sits in the London Riverside Opportunity Area, which has been identified as having the capacity to accommodate at least 26,500 new homes and 16,000 new jobs.
> 
> London’s Deputy Mayor for Planning, Regeneration and Skills, Jules Pipe, said: “This is a large, very important site and the application to develop it includes nearly 3,000 homes along with a range of other uses.


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> Say what you like. The Thames estuary super airport was fantastic. Like Hong Kong’s airport but bigger. Much better than keeping single runway Gatwick going and forever kicking the can down the road sticking plasters over Heathrow.


Foster's Estuary proposal was a good vision.

Boris Island was not.


----------



## Black Cat

Gatwick has huge potential to significantly expand, already has road and rail links to central London, and could be easily connected to Heathrow enabling them to function in practical terms as a single hub. This would be much more economic than Boris Island, yet the government refuses to permit significant expansion at Gatwick simply to benefit Heathrow and to please a bunch of Sussex well to do farmers who have done everything they could through the Sussex County Council to slow expansion at this airport. Crazy!


----------



## SE9

I would support Foster's proposal if I was confident that the country had the vision and wherewithal to execute it. However, given the dithering we currently see as things stand, I don't believe that's the case.


----------



## SE9

Wates to deliver the refurb of Parliament's Northern Estate: Wates wins deal for £500m Parliament Northern Estate revamp


----------



## SE9

*Canada Water Masterplan* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791156

Official website: http://canadawatermasterplan.com



Location


Sites: SE16 Printworks | Surrey Quays Shopping Centre | Roberts Close

London borough: Southwark

Station: Canada Water














| Surrey Quays









Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 3,000

Site area: 53 acres

A planning application for the Canada Water Masterplan has been submitted for approval:

- *Evening Standard:* Designer behind King's Cross unveils £2bn ‘new town’ in Docklands

- *City A.M:* British Land submits planning application for 3000-home Canada Water development

- *Architects Journal:* Allies and Morrison submits masterplan for mammoth Canada Water scheme


----------



## geoking66

London does it _again_. That's the kind of quality and attention to detail you rarely see elsewhere. Beautiful.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Academy of Arts* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012776

Official website: https://www.royalacademy.org.uk/ra250


Location


Address: Burlington House and 6 Burlington Gardens, London W1

London borough: Westmister

Station: Green Park







| Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Royal Academy of Arts

Architect: David Chipperfield

Cost: £56 million

The completed redevelopment of the Royal Academy of Arts:

- *The Guardian:* Royal Academy expansion reveals hidden life of art schools

- *Evening Standard:* Dorfman donates ‘7-figure’ sum to Royal Academy for architecture

- *Architects Journal:* David Chipperfield Architects’ rework of the Royal Academy revealed


----------



## PortoNuts

*Wates wins £650m job to start refurb of Parliament*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/15/wates-wins-650m-job-to-start-refurb-of-parliament/



> *The firm has been confirmed as framework contractor for the £650m renovation of a number of buildings on Parliament’s Northern Estate.*
> 
> *Work is set to start on site next year to restore and protect listed heritage buildings in Westminster including Norman Shaw North and South, 1 Parliament Street and 1 Derby Gate.*
> 
> The buildings – built between 1864 and 1906 – currently provide office accommodation to over 950 people but many have had no significant investment for more than 30 years.
> 
> As part of the renovation programme, hundreds of jobs will be created.


----------



## SE9

^



SE9 said:


> Wates to deliver the refurb of Parliament's Northern Estate: Wates wins deal for £500m Parliament Northern Estate revamp


.


----------



## SE9

*The Stag Brewery* | Mortlake SW14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2011710

Official website: http://stag-brewery.co.uk


Location


Address: Stag Brewery, Lower Richmond Road, London SW14

London borough: Richmond

Station: Mortlake









Project facts


Developer: Reselton Properties Limited

Architect: Squire & Partners

Homes: 667

Assisted living units: 150

Secondary school: 1,200 pupils

Plans for the Stag Brewery have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Centre Point Redevelopment* | St Giles WC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679472

Official website: http://www.centrepointlondon.com


Location


Address: 101-103 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Almacantar 

Architect: Rick Mather Architects, Conran and Partners 

Floors: 33

Homes: 82

Close-up shots of Centre Point's recently completed redevelopment:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Such a beautiful job! Any idea when they will complete the plaza next to it?


----------



## PortoNuts

Absolutely spotless. Great job.


----------



## onerob

Looks like the set of Mad Men.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Graham / Hochtief JV set for Brent Cross infrastructure deal*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...f-jv-set-for-brent-cross-infrastructure-deal/



> *A joint venture of Graham/Hochtief is believed to have secured the first major contract for infrastructure works to pave the way for a £1.4bn redevelopment of the Brent Cross Shopping Centre in north west London.*
> 
> The bid race started 12 months ago when an OJEU notice was posted for the first phase of infrastructure works covering highways, roads, bridges, river works, utilities and diversions.
> 
> The contract is valued at £15m and is expected to last 18 months.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Skanska signs £141m landmark Knightsbridge rebuild*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/05/18/skanska-signs-141m-landmark-knightsbridge-rebuild/



> *Skanska has signed off a £141m contract with Saudi developer The Olayan Group to build K1 Knightsbridge, a major mixed-use scheme in West London.*
> 
> The 340,000 sq ft K1 scheme will see the corner of Brompton Road and Sloane Street restored as the gateway to Knightsbridge.
> 
> *Skanska will build 100,000 sq ft of high-end retail and 100,000 sq ft of office space, 35 luxury flats and a new rooftop restaurant.*
> 
> It will also create much-needed step-free access to Knightsbridge underground station via a new entrance and a tunnel cooling system.
> 
> Further along the Brompton Road the ground floors of buildings will be restored so that individual gabled ‘houses’ are reconnected to the street.


----------



## AbidM

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump/ 100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr

The Stump by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

100 Bishopsgate | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677

Official website: http://www.100bishopsgate.com


Location
Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2
Ward: Bishopsgate
Station: Liverpool Street | Bank-Monument 

Project facts
Developer: Brookfield
Architect: Allies and Morrison | Arney Fender Katsalidis
Height: 172m
Floors: 40
Floorspace: 135,699m² (GIA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr

100 Bishopsgate by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate








Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

Lipton Rogers Image by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr

The Scapel by Abid M, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/


Location


Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







 
Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
 









52 Lime Street and recently revamped public square, photo by u/tman1500 from Reddit.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate alongside 122 Leadenhall street, photo by LondonerN1.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*250 City Road* | Islington EC1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722

Official website: http://www.250cityroad.co.uk/


Location


Address: 250 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Station: Old Street














| Angel








 
Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 155m | 137m

Floors: 41 | 36

Homes: 995
 









250 City Road from City Road, photo by Archoptical








[/url]
City Road Towers by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










The Madison, construction update by Chest.


----------



## SE9

Andre_Filipe said:


> One Park Drive is so stunning


It's my favourite of the towers coming up in E14. I'm glad it's materialising.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 192m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

Construction progress at the Scalpel, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Pavilion 2018* | Kensington Gardens W2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928424

Official website: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/explore/pavilion


Location


Address: Serpentine Sackler Gallery, West Carriage Drive, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Lancaster Gate







| Knightsbridge









Project facts


18th year of the Pavilion commission

Sponsor: Goldman Sachs

Architect: Frida Escobedo

The 2018 Serpentine Gallery Pavilion has been unveiled:


----------



## SE9

*Aylesbury Regeneration* | Walworth SE17

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859444

Official website: http://www.aylesburynow.london/


Location


Address: Aylesbury Estate, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Notting Hill Housing

Masterplan architect: HTA Design

Cost: £2.4 billion

Homes: 3,500




























Demolition progress at the Aylesbury Estate's phase 1 site, photos by SE9:


Aylesbury Estate - Walworth, London by SE9, on Flickr


Aylesbury Estate - Walworth, London by SE9, on Flickr


Aylesbury Estate - Walworth, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Oval Gas Works* | Kennington SE11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053194

Official website: http://www.ovalgasworks.co.uk


Location


Address: Gasholder Station, Kennington Oval, London SE11

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Oval









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Grid Architects

Homes: 738

Office space: 10,160m² (GEA)

Plans for the Oval Gas Works have been approved by Lambeth Council.


----------



## wakka12

I really like the way the oval gas apartments are stepped like that, with their own terraces. Looks like such a nice place to live, so bright and airy and spacious. Im a bit jealous..


----------



## Architecture lover

It might be just my criminal mind, but what if thieves climb the steel structure around the apartments? They could break in so easily using the terraces.


----------



## Dusty Hare

You'd really have to be community minded to live there. Everyone can see into everyone else place! Having said that it's a decent looking design (provided the materials are good) and something that's out of the ordinary. 

One issue though.....Im slightly over the re-using of gas holders. I don't think they are things of any great beauty and by re-using them they are rather restrictive. These particular ones only really have historical value in the context of the Oval where they have always been a landmark when you're inside the ground.


----------



## wakka12

Well a thief who's determined to break into a house won't have much of a hard time doing so in most places if he really wants to, theres so many townhouses with ground floor windows allover the city which would be easy to break into and robbery doesnt seem to be a big fear for that type of accomodation, and they wouldn't have to scale a building to do it either


----------



## inno4321

Mr Cladding said:


> *The Scalpel* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916
> 
> Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3
> 
> Ward: Lime Street
> 
> Station: Bank-Monument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Aldgate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: W.R. Berkley
> 
> Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox
> 
> Height: 192m
> 
> Floors: 39
> 
> Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 Lime Street and recently revamped public square, photo by u/tman1500 from Reddit.


^^
GORGEOUS HARMONY BETWEEN OLD&NEW 
FASCINATING



Mr Cladding said:


> *Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929
> 
> Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8
> 
> London borough: Wandsworth
> 
> Station: Battersea Power Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia
> 
> Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group
> 
> Cost: £8 billion
> 
> Homes: 3,400
> 
> 
> Construction update by Potto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


^^
LOVELY OUTDOOR DESIGN!


----------



## PortoNuts

*UCL East starts race for £90m student blocks*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/06/14/ucl-east-starts-race-for-90m-student-rooms-blocks/



> *University College London has started the hunt for a contractor to deliver its Pool Street West student and college building at its planned new campus of the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park.*
> 
> *Pool Street West makes up part of the first phase of UCL East, the largest single expansion of UCL since its foundation.*
> 
> The planned project, designed by architect Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands, will rise to 16 and 20 floors, including a three storey podium, to house the Future Living Institute: a multi-disciplinary home for research, innovation and teaching.
> 
> Construction of Phase 1 of UCL East will start in 2019, and will consist of over 50,000 sq m of development across two buildings, together costing over £200m to build.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren lands new HQ for consultant Dar Group*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ds-new-hq-for-expanding-consultant-dar-group/



> *International consultant Dar Group has appointed McLaren as lead contractor to deliver its new £100m UK headquarters in central London.*
> 
> *Main construction work on the 185,000 sq ft mixed-used development at 150 Holborn will start in December and be completed by the end of 2020.*
> 
> Dar Group is growing its business in the UK and the new nine-storey landmark HQ has been designed by Perkins + Will .
> 
> It will bring a number of the Dar Group companies together under the same roof, including Dar, Perkins + Will, Currie & Brown, Elementa, IPA Advisory, Penspen and Maffeis.


----------



## heymikey1981

SE9 said:


> *St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2
> 
> London borough: Camden
> 
> Station: Tottenham Court Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Consolidated Developments
> 
> Architect: Orms Architects
> 
> 800 capacity music venue
> 
> 280 capacity grassroots music venue


*Video of St. Giles Circus*

62355101


----------



## PortoNuts

*Multiplex bags £400m New Scotland Yard redevelopment*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/06/18/multiplex-bags-400m-new-scotland-yard-redevelopment/



> *Developer Northacre has struck a deal with Multiplex to redevelop the former New Scotland Yard site in London.*
> 
> *Designed by Squire + Partners, The Broadway will consist of six towers rising from 14 to 20 storeys that provide 268 super-prime apartments, 142,000 sq ft of commercial and retail accommodation.*
> 
> The scheme also provides a new thoroughfare linking Victoria street with St James’s Park tube station.
> 
> Ashley Muldoon, CEO of Multiplex , said: “We are incredibly proud to have been selected by Northacre to assist them in transforming this key part of Westminster. Our role is to support them and their professional teams in delivering their vision for the project.”


----------



## Mr Cladding

Could you post in context please?



PortoNuts said:


> *Multiplex bags £400m New Scotland Yard redevelopment*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/06/18/multiplex-bags-400m-new-scotland-yard-redevelopment/


----------



## PortoNuts

^^Has something about it been posted before? Could not find it.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*MSG London Sphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648189

Official website: https://london.msg.com


Location


Address: Land at Angel Lane, London E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford




































 
Project facts


Developer: Madison Square Garden Company

Architect: Populous

Capacity: 18,000 (seating) | 22,000 (total)

Height: 90m

Diameter: 120m

Screen: 15,000m²
 



























A detailed public consultation will soon get underway, consultation details as follows:

Saturday, July 7: Timber Lodge, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, 9am-6pm

Sunday, July 8: NCP car park, Forest Road, Walthamstow, 10am-3pm

Monday, July 9 and Tuesday, July 10: Stratford Walk, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, 12pm-6pm

Wednesday, July 11: Mile End Leisure Centre, 9am-6pm

Thursday, July 12: Here East Press Centre, Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, 12pm-6pm

Friday, July 13: Stratford Outdoor Market, The Grove, 9am-9pm

Saturday, July 14: Stratford Outdoor Market, 9am-6pm

Information will also be available from July 7 at msglondonconsultation.com


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Brunel Building* | Paddington W2

London forum thread:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844812&page=2

Official website:http://www.derwentlondon.com/properties/55-65-north-wharf-road1/

Location


Address: 55-65 North Wharf Road, Paddington, W2 1LA

London borough: City of Westminster 

Station: Paddington














 
Project facts


Developer: Derwent London

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects 

Floors: 16

Office floorspace: 240,000 sq ft 












Construction update by Geogregor

DSC05474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> *The Scalpel* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916
> 
> Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk/
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 52-54 Lime Street, London EC3
> 
> Ward: Lime Street
> 
> Station: Bank-Monument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Aldgate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: W.R. Berkley
> 
> Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox
> 
> Height: 192m
> 
> Floors: 39
> 
> Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)
> 
> *52 Lime Street construction update from the webcam*.


Already been posted, on this very page


----------



## Architecture lover

Are there any interior photos of the Scalpel, yet?


----------



## SE9

Architecture lover said:


> Are there any interior photos of the Scalpel, yet?


None released as yet.


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)















Site preparation is under way at the Design District, photo courtesy of Peter Besley:


----------



## SE9

*Aldgate Square* | Aldgate EC3

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/ser...nsport-projects/aldgate-area/Pages/about.aspx


Location


Address: Aldgate Square, London EC3

Ward: Portsoken

Station: Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: City of London Corporation | Transport for London

Architect: Make Architects

Cost: £25 million

Aldgate Square has been officially opened today by the Lord Mayor:


----------



## gravesVpelli

1 Bank Street:

How is it they manage to get away with a render that looks like a Beverly Hills boulevard! In reality it is as narrow as can be. The render is totally misleading.


----------



## Mr.D00p

The BBC are putting up some nice shots of the London Skyline with their nightly highlights show of the Wimbledon Tennis tournament (BBC2 8.30pm):

About 8 miles away.



















..Really is quite crazy how the path of the Thames River can give a distorted perspective to the London Skyline at the correct viewing angle.


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ That 1st BBC pic above, OMG. Id never in my wildest of dreams believed that London would ever look like this 20yrs ago when i 1st started using this forum! It doesn't even show Canary Wharf district, yet still looks incredible. And the best bit is that it is a work in progress, with over 500+ buildings approved or under construction, the sky really is the limit for London it seems!


----------



## droneriot

Nice shots. Who would have thought something good could come from tennis?


----------



## Skabbymuff

From that vantage point, is a panoramic shot including the Canary Wharf cluster possible does anybody know? If so, it would be one of the best views of the London skyline ever.


----------



## SE9

Canary Wharf is off the shot to the right.


----------



## droneriot

The skyline is ripe for a second supertall by now.


----------



## heymikey1981

If they start building a new skyscraper business district at Old Oak Common, it would extend the skyline to the west.


----------



## strandeed

The Fenchurch building ruins the whole thing IMO


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792
 









Wardian London as seen from Outer Millwall Dock, photo by Chest​


----------



## vfG

Mr.D00p said:


> .


This reminds me some old photoshop renders some members where doing by 2008... I can't imagine how different the skyline will be in 3years with all those ongoing projects...


----------



## schostabur

gehry is so overdone an outdated..time to retire :grandpa:


----------



## PortoNuts

Fabulous shots from the BBC.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984
> 
> Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Would be good if the buildings were a bit taller but I suppose the Arena is not supposed to be overshadowed.


----------



## SE9

droneriot said:


> The skyline is ripe for a second supertall by now.


There would be in the City, if not for aviation-related height restrictions.


----------



## SE9

schostabur said:


> gehry is so overdone an outdated..time to retire :grandpa:


London doesn't have a Gehry yet, let us have this one 

Offerings from Gehry and Calatrava are pretty much all we're 'missing'.


----------



## hugh

The one Gehry'll do it. As for Calatrava, perhaps I'm in the minority, but not particularly impressed with his Greenwich project.


----------



## inno4321

when i saw this city... always smell of money came from this city.


----------



## SE9

*Shoreditch Island* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026199

Official website: http://www.shoreditchislandsite.co.uk


Location


Address: Picture House, Titchfield House and 95 Tabernacle Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Old Street
















Project facts


Developer: Biconsulta Anstalt 

Architect: Douglas & King Architects

Homes: 9

Retail space: 1,546m² (GIA)

Office space: 7,242m² (GIA)

Plans for the Shoreditch Island site have been approved by Hackney Council.


----------



## SE9

*Olympia London redevelopment* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2103705

Official website: https://olympia.london


Location


Address: Olympia London, Hammersmith Road, London W14

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Kensington Olympia























Project facts


Developer: Yoo Capital | Deutsche Finance

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | SPPARC

Cost: £700 million

Plans for the redevelopment of the Olympia London have been unveiled:

- *The Times:* Olympia to be year-round venue with £700m project

- *City A.M:* London exhibition centre gets £700m investment in bid for the city's cultural dominance

- *Evening Standard:* Olympia exhibition centre to get a 1,500-seat theatre and two hotels in £700m makeover


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/canary-wharf/south-quay-plaza


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35

Homes: 1,284










Construction progress at South Quay Plaza, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/coal-drops-yard


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










Inside the Coal Drops Yard as it nears completion, photos courtesy of Argent:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The wooden ceiling is just purely gorgeous! And that's not to mention the epic slate roof above it. Heatherwick Studio is truly one of the best.


----------



## SE9

*100 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946828

Official website: http://www.100leadenhallstreet.co.uk


Location


Address: 100 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: London & Oriental | Lai Sun

Architect: SOM

Height: 247m

Floors: 56

Floorspace: 118,510m² (GIA)

Plans for 100 Leadenhall have been approved today by the City of London.


----------



## wakka12

That last interior shot! So plush but so tasteful, is it a public lobby? Id love to go for a look


----------



## steppenwolf

SE9 said:


> *Shoreditch Island* | Shoreditch EC2
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026199
> 
> Official website: http://www.shoreditchislandsite.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Picture House, Titchfield House and 95 Tabernacle Street, London EC2
> 
> London borough: Hackney
> 
> 
> Designs have changed and improved since these images.


----------



## SE9

wakka12 said:


> That last interior shot! So plush but so tasteful, is it a public lobby? Id love to go for a look


That area is publicly accessible.

The tower includes public lobby for the viewing deck, and a public thoroughfare linking Leadenhall Street with Bury Street.


----------



## AbidM

I'm so ready for 100 Leadenhall Street, as someone mentioned about, it's lush, and in seeing the recent London skyline images, it further reinforces my readiness!

*EDIT: I'm glad it's been approved.*


----------



## PortoNuts

Excellent news on 100 Leadenhall Street :applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

100LH will be amazing!


----------



## Dusty Hare

Love the design for 100 LH and glad that its been approved but is it likely to commence any time soon or should we not be holding our breath?


----------



## Bligh

Brilliant news about 100 LH.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

100 LH in the house !
We love them spikes dont we.
Hope it doesnt get messed about with & become a CW clone


----------



## KlausDiggy

Architecture lover said:


> I'm loving all the projects in London, nothing in Europe seems to come close, except Paris. Unfortunately we don't seem to see a lot going on in Madrid, or maybe there are projects going on, but the're simply not showcased in the international section.


You forgot Frankfurt https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454738&page=64 

and Berlin https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504403&page=166 

Londoners ignore German cities over and over again. hno:


----------



## london lad

KlausDiggy said:


> You forgot Frankfurt https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454738&page=64
> 
> and Berlin https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504403&page=166
> 
> Londoners ignore German cities over and over again. hno:


Your not exactly selling Berlin with your link to a page which consists of a 5 floor office block and a few blocks of flats


----------



## Dusty Hare

KlausDiggy said:


> Londoners ignore German cities over and over again. hno:


I don't see too much support for London the London forum from Berliners! Stop being so needy Klaus Diggy.


----------



## KlausDiggy

london lad said:


> Your not exactly selling Berlin with your link to a page which consists of a 5 floor office block and a few blocks of flats


You have to look through several pages to get an impression of the development in Berlin. Don't be so lazy


----------



## Archetypist

SE9 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Simply that you may find it interesting reading and participating in discussion on the exact comparison you raised. For instance, this page of the Twentytwo thread includes exactly that



Ok - thanks for the signpost. Note to self to not be so damn sensitive


----------



## london lad

KlausDiggy said:


> You have to look through several pages to get an impression of the development in Berlin. Don't be so lazy


Why is there a 6 storey block to look at  

I checked the Frankfurt thread and it seemed to be the same, why is everyone talking about London and Paris posts. 

You guys need to chill out, it's not a competition. Each city to their own.


----------



## Architecture lover

KlausDiggy said:


> You forgot Frankfurt https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454738&page=64
> 
> and Berlin https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=504403&page=166
> 
> Londoners ignore German cities over and over again. hno:


I didn't mean to avoid German cities, I think there's a lot going on in Frankfurt. 
The threads of London and Paris are extremely developed (not sure if it's an appropriate term), with multiple daily updates. 
The one of Paris has 12.791 replies and 7.440.079 views so far. 
The one of London has 22.760 replies and 7.270.244 views.
Berlin: 3.307 replies and 1.316.364 views.
Frankfurt: 1.268 replies and 570.282 views.

It's basic skyscrapercity statistics. I hope this is not turning into one of those childish discussions and ridiculous measurements. I am sure there's tons of stuff going on in Germany.
I mean you're the only country with a surplus in the Union, ofcourse there's a lot more going on at your place, but judging by the replies, all those projects probably aren't that represented in their respective threads. 
Also I am not a Londoner, I live 7 hours of a flight away from London, I just seem to appreciate how they manage their city and their projects.
Move south towards ex Byzantium (now in crisis), that's my location.


----------



## Architecture lover

Also we should really focus on London's projects and avoid such conversations. My bad for pointing out at how well London is doing.


----------



## Quicksilver

I am sorry, but London is number 1 city in the world by amount of money poured into Real Estate in the last 5 years. If somebody doesn’t like it or upset by this fact or think some other city should get this money instead, shouldn’t read this thread.

http://www.jll.eu/emea/en-gb/news/778/top-30-cities-january-2018


----------



## Architecture lover

It's like there's only one possible option. They used to focus so much on how much the UK is loosing with it, but after a detailed study UK is not the only one that's loosing something. 
It was the same case with Greece, always the fault of the corruptible south, while people here in the south had no problem realizing our politicians (who are supposed to be our representatives in the parliament) are nothing but scum - so many protests, one particular country that happens to have all of the important institutions and banks was giving away credits, to states, she knew have zero chance of taking them back, specially not when you add the profitable rate. Lads and ladies, that's how you earn a surplus.

I am rooting for a world that's more close to each other, had tons of globalization projects, and all the economical benefits from it. But not at every cost, I don't believe in a situation where only one side is making the problem.


----------



## Shanghainese

Klaus Diggy, it is the right of every man to ignore German cities. Where is your problem ? I do not want to say that German cities should be ignored, but there is no right to force someone to be interested in something that he obviously does not care about.


----------



## Titan Man

Oh my God, nobody cares, let's move on with some new updates!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Google London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A

Location


Address: Development Zone A, York Way, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras















 
Project facts


Developer: Google | Argent

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | BIG

Cost: £600 million

Height: 51.3m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 80,819m²
 




































Construction update by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









Construction update by Jason Hawkes


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus/


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City







| Wood Lane







| Shepherds Bush















 
Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres
 









Construction update by Quicksliver 

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

That's a whole new mini town centre there.


----------



## Quicksilver

Yes indeed:


White City Green
*White City
W12*

*Official website:* http://stjameswhitecity.com/

*Planning application:* Hammersmith & Fulham 2014/04726/OUT


*Development Facts*

*Site:* 54 Wood Lane, London W12

*Developer:* St James

*Architect:* Patel Taylor

*Site area:* 10.4 acres

*Residential units:* 1,465


*Floorspace*

*Total:* 151,425m²

*Office space:* 1,000m²

*Leisure space:* 1,910m²

*Retail/cafe space:* 3,450m²

*Community space:* 1,910m²


*Buildings*

*A1*: 12 storeys | 52.96m AOD | 44.66m AGL

*A2*: 12 storeys | 50.55m AOD | 40.15 AGL

*A3*: 21 storeys | 85.20m AOD | 76.25m AGL

*B1*: - storeys | 83.72m AOD | 71.75m AGL

*C1*: - storeys | 85.64m AOD | 73.67m AGL

*D1*: - storeys | 86.64m AOD | 74.67m AGL

*D2*: - storeys | 71.68m AOD | 59.85m AGL

*D3*: - storeys | 70.93m AOD | 59.86m AGL

*E1*: - storeys | 116.85m AOD | 107.35m AGL

*E2*: - storeys | 70.09m AOD | 59.85 AGL






















































Current construction:

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July 2018 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July2 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London July2 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Royal Wharf
Silvertown



*Official Website:* http://www.royalwharf.com/


*Development Facts*

*Site area:* 15 hectares
*Location:* Silvertown E16
*Homes:* 3,385, one new school
*Total floorspace:* 363,000m² total floorspace
​
This is quite large development is almost completed:

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

East London August by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Great amount of activity in W12. I'm looking forward to the repurposing of the railway arches.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## SE9

Recent construction videos by David Holt, starting with:


*Edwardian Leicester Square*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014


----------



## SE9

*One Bishopsgate Plaza*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=909806


----------



## SE9

*100 and 22 Bishopsgate*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354677 | https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557


----------



## SE9

*250 City Road*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834722


----------



## SE9

*The Makers*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846049


----------



## SE9

*City North Finsbury Park*
David Holt | August 2018

*London forum thread:* https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1030381


----------



## SE9

*Coda Avanton: Battersea* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990084

Official website: https://codalondon.com


Location


Address: 198 York Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Weinbergers | Fifth Capital

Architect: Patel Taylor

Height: 82m | 39m | 30m

Floors: 24 | 11 | 8

Education space: 5,943m²

Homes: 299










Construction progress at York Place, photo courtesy of Avanton:


----------



## SE9

*40 Beak Street* | Soho W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 40 Beak Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus







| Oxford Circus









Project facts


Developer: Landcap | Enstar Capital

Architect: Stiff + Trevillion

Floors: 5

Floorspace: 2,081m² (GEA)

The recently completed 40 Beak Street scheme, photos courtesy of Stiff + Trevillion:


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Hale Centre* | Tottenham Hale N17

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2113219

Official website: https://www.talktottenhamhale.co.uk


Location


Address: Middlesex Business Centre, Bridge Road, Southall UB2

London borough: Haringey

Station: Tottenham Hale
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Related

Architect: AHMM | Alison Brooks | Pollard Thomas Edwards | Ruff

Floors: 38 | 20 | 19 | 19 | 15 | 15 | 14

Residential units: 1,036

Floorspace: 104,053m² (GIA)

Plans for Tottenham Hale Centre have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 190m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

The Scalpel nearing external completion, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*The Peninsula London* | Belgravia SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1839916

Official website: https://peninsulalondonproject.co.uk


Location


Address: 1-5 Grosvenor Place, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Hyde Park Corner









Project facts


Developer: Grosvenor | Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Floors: 8

Homes: 24

Hotel rooms: 190










Construction progress at the Peninsula Hotel, photo courtesy of Commission Air:


----------



## SE9

*Cosway Street* | Marylebone NW1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.westminster.gov.uk/church-street-renewal


Location


Address: Marylebone Institute School House, 29 Cosway Street, London NW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Marylebone
















Project facts


Developer: Westminster City Council

Architect: Bell Phillips Architects

Height: 17m

Floors: 5

Residential units: 51

Plans for Cosway Street have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com


Location


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38

Homes: 412










Core rising at The Stage site, photo courtesy of Mark Ludmon:


----------



## SE9

*Margarine Works* | Southall UB2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2113681

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Middlesex Business Centre, Bridge Road, Southall UB2

London borough: Ealing

Station: Southall
















Project facts


Developer: Montreaux Developments

Architect: Assael Architecture

Residential units: 2,083

Hotel space: 7,199m² (GIA)

Flexible retail space: 2,688m² (GIA)

Office and community space: 10,076m² (GIA)

Plans for Margarine Works have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

Great residential projects.


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue




























Core of Building A at the St Giles Circus site, photo courtesy of Orms Architects:


----------



## Axelferis

fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## SE9

*Charlton Riverside* | Charlton SE7

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962582

Official website: http://www.charltonconversations.com


Location


Address: Anchor and Hope Lane, London SE7

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Charlton









Project facts


Developer: Rockwell

Architect: SimpsonHaugh

Residential units: 975

Floorspace: 4,119m² (GIA)

Plans for phase 1 of Charlton Riverside have been called in, to be decided by the Mayor of London.


----------



## geoking66

If you had told me that Southall would get development like that a few years ago, not sure what I would have said.

This boom never ceases to amaze me. Keep it up!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Balfour Beatty starts Mayfair luxury flats*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/08/13/balfour-beatty-starts-mayfair-resi-scheme/



> *Balfour Beatty has started work on a 32-flat luxury residential scheme in London’s Mayfair district for developer Brockton Capital.*
> 
> The 60 Curzon Street project is scheduled for completion in 2020 and at construction peak will employ a workforce of 250.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kier confirmed for London £27m biomedical labs job*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/08/15/kier-confirmed-for-london-27m-biomedical-labs-job/



> *Kier has been confirmed as the winning bidder for a £27m research laboratory project in Bloomsbury for the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.*
> 
> The 4-storey Bloomsbury Research Institute, which includes a basement for the extensive support laboratories, will be shoe-horned into a tight inner London site, confined between the back of a terraced Georgian crescent of town houses and the rear of the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine at 15-17 Tavistock Place.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Although quite impressive [in a small way] one would think that with St Giles Circus they could increase height considering it is on a busy street, in the urban centre of London; a few storeys of flats above, in the same materials would not go amiss.

For some reason Westminster seems to be opposed to anything above four floors in Oxford Street/St Giles area. I know that Centre Point is nearby and a product of the 1960s. But some height and density in newer construction would make it look more like something in a city.


----------



## gravesVpelli

PortoNuts said:


> *Balfour Beatty starts Mayfair luxury flats*
> 
> http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/08/13/balfour-beatty-starts-mayfair-resi-scheme/


About time. The existing block has been empty for ages and the proposed scheme around for some considerable time. The replacement breaks away from London's usual indentikit model of brick with clip-on balconies, which is now becoming so monotonous and unimaginative; this new building befits its location and high end price range: 
60 Curzon Street - interior court by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## PinnerStar

gravesVpelli said:


> Although quite impressive [in a small way] one would think that with St Giles Circus they could increase height considering it is on a busy street, in the urban centre of London; a few storeys of flats above, in the same materials would not go amiss.
> 
> For some reason Westminster seems to be opposed to anything above four floors in Oxford Street/St Giles area. I know that Centre Point is nearby and a product of the 1960s. But some height and density in newer construction would make it look more like something in a city.


It's a development housing a music venue so they wouldn't include a residential element.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Construction start date for office scheme next to Crossrail*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...art-date-for-office-scheme-next-to-crossrail/



> *Construction is set to start by the end of this year on a new seven-storey commercial scheme next to Farringdon Crossrail station.*
> 
> Workspace provider HB Reavis has acquired the 138,000 sq ft scheme in the heart of Clerkenwell from Cardinal Lysander and Transport for London.
> 
> Construction is due to be completed in 2020 on the scheme designed by John Robertson Architects.


----------



## SE9

gravesVpelli said:


> For some reason Westminster seems to be opposed to anything above four floors in Oxford Street/St Giles area. I know that Centre Point is nearby and a product of the 1960s. But some height and density in newer construction would make it look more like something in a city.


Their typically stated reason is proximity to the Soho conservation area.


----------



## SE9

*Building P2* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: P2, Handyside Street, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 12

Theatre: 600 seats

Floorspace: 33,000m² (GIA)

Plans for the office and theatre scheme have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

Kings Cross just keeps getting better. The building has a sort of retro-style that I enjoy.


----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/canary-wharf/south-quay-plaza


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35

Homes: 1,284










Valiant Tower rising at South Quay Plaza, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A2964 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Construction progress at Newfoundland, photo by lumberjack:


2P2A2946 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

South Quay Plaza is rising faster than I imagined. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 190m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

This week at the Scalpel, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice to see it almost externally completed. Just a few panels missing now.


----------



## SE9

*Montgomery Bridge* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Montgomery Square, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Knight Architects

Structural engineer: COWI

Span: 36m










Montgomery Bridge, a lifting link between Canary Wharf and Wood Wharf, has been installed. Photos courtesy of Victor Buyck:


----------



## Architecture lover

The last set of photos appears so soothing, is it the distant glass tower, or the trees? Or the water, maybe all of them together.
It might have something to do with London's clean construction sites when I think about it.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

*255-279 Cambridge Heath Road* | Bethnal Green E2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2116948

Official website: https://www.telfordhomesleb.co.uk


Location


Address: 255-279 Cambridge Heath Road, London E2

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Bethnal Green
















Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Architect: HTA

Homes: 189

Commercial space: 1,676m²

Plans for 255-279 Cambridge Heath Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

Classy.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## PortoNuts

*Elements Europe lands £30m deal for modular 21-storey tower*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...e-lands-30m-deal-for-modular-21-storey-tower/



> *Elements Europe will provide a modular turnkey solution for the 21-storey Addiscombe Grove development in Croydon. The £30m build contract will see over 300 modules manufactured offsite in Elements Europe’s West Midland factory.*
> 
> Addiscombe Grove will provide 153 new affordable homes and is set to complete in Spring 2020.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Website: http://newbondway.co.uk/

Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DICO UK Property Holding Limited

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360
 







Construction update by Master_Builder

IMG_7457 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Bligh

We appreciate and love all the postings of the smaller projects SE9. Great work as always.


----------



## SE9

Cheers!

August is usually a lull for new planning applications or general updates, so its a good time to let the smaller schemes shine


----------



## Architecture lover

I miss your updates in the thread: London | A World Capital - it used to capture London and its life in such a golden light! It was one of the threads I enjoyed the most on the forums, it made some of us feel the everyday adventurous events across the city, like we were part of them ourselves. But being a photo contributor appears a lot harder than the usual blah blah (that I do), so I understand if you're busy or simply disinterested in continuing to update that one. Cheers to your remarkable efforts anyway!


----------



## AbidM

Architecture lover said:


> I miss your updates in the thread: London | A World Capital - it used to capture London and its life in such a golden light! It was one of the threads I enjoyed the most on the forums, it made some of us feel the everyday adventurous events across the city, like we were part of them ourselves. But being a photo contributor appears a lot harder than the usual blah blah (that I do), so I understand if you're busy or simply disinterested in continuing to update that one. Cheers to your remarkable efforts anyway!


Same.


----------



## SE9

Architecture lover said:


> I miss your updates in the thread: London | A World Capital - it used to capture London and its life in such a golden light! It was one of the threads I enjoyed the most on the forums, it made some of us feel the everyday adventurous events across the city, like we were part of them ourselves. But being a photo contributor appears a lot harder than the usual blah blah (that I do), so I understand if you're busy or simply disinterested in continuing to update that one. Cheers to your remarkable efforts anyway!


The London: A World Capital thread will be active again shortly


----------



## SE9

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://aykonlondonone.com


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










Aykon cores rising in Vauxhall, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo and the wider City cluster viewed from Waterloo Bridge, photo by Geoff Henson:


----------



## PortoNuts

Stunning :drool: 

Aykon will look massive.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Yesterday at level 55 of Newfoundland, photos by Thomas Ryder:


----------



## SE9

*Taberner House* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724317

Official website: http://hubgroup.co.uk/projects/taberner-house


Location


Address: Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Station: George Street







| East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Legal & General | Hub Group

Architect: AHMM

Height: 114m | 71m | 64m | 46m

Floors: 35 | 21 | 19 | 13

Homes: 514










Groundworks progressing at the Taberner House site, photo courtesy of the HUB Group:


----------



## SE9

*Westferry Printworks* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800044

Official website: http://westferryprintworks.co.uk


Location


Address: 235 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Crossharbour









Project facts


Developer: Northern and Shell

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 155m | 107m | 79m | 66m | 50m

Floors: 46 | 32 | 23 | 18 | 13

Homes: 1,540

Amended plans for Westferry Printworks have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## hugh

That clear definitive stepping down looks good.


----------



## SE9

*79-161 Ilderton Road* | South Bermondsey SE16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2119670

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 79-161 Ilderton Road, London SE16

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Argon Capital

Architect: SPPARC

Height: 91m | 45m

Floors: 26 | 14

Homes: 335

Plans for 79-161 Ilderton Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Kensington* | Earl's Court SW5

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.jcdecaux.co.uk/kensington


Location


Address: Southern footway, West Cromwell Road, London SW5

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Earl's Court









Project facts


Developer: JCDecaux

Designer: Zaha Hadid Design

Height: 9m

Width: 30m

The recently completed Kensington advertising sculpture, designed by the late Zaha Hadid:


----------



## SE9

*The Old Vinyl Factory* | Hayes UB3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618383

Official website: http://www.theoldvinylfactory.com


Location


Address: Old Vinyl Factory, Blyth Road, Hayes UB3

London borough: Hillingdon

Station: Hayes & Harlington
















Project facts


Developer: U + I

Architect: Studio Egret West, AHMM, Duggan Morris Architects

Homes: 642










The Boiler House and the Material Store, the first two completed residential phases of the Old Vinyl Factory redevelopment:


----------



## Architecture lover

I'm loving the diamond pattern on this one!



SE9 said:


> *79-161 Ilderton Road* | South Bermondsey SE16


----------



## delores

Agree its a really interesting scheme.


----------



## cardiff

It reminds me too much of failed post war schemes, but with better materials.


----------



## SE9

*100 Liverpool Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2011151

Official website: https://www.broadgate.co.uk/bright-new-broadgate


Location


Address: 100 Liverpool Street, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Floors: 12

Floorspace: 68,303m² (GEA)










Construction progress this week at 100 Liverpool Street, photos by David Holt:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *79-161 Ilderton Road* | South Bermondsey SE16


This is one of those that will be either be spectacular or spectacularly bad.


----------



## SE9

*Nyes Wharf* | Peckham SE15

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://nyeswharf-consultation.co.uk


Location


Address: Nyes Wharf, Frensham Street, London SE15

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey







| Queen's Road Peckham









Project facts


Developer: Peabody Group

Architect: HKR Architects

Height: 56m

Floors: 18

Homes: 153

Plans for Nyes Wharf have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Makers* | Shoreditch N1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846049

Official website: http://themakersshoreditch.com


Location


Address: The Makers, Nile Street, London N1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street














| Hoxton







| Shoreditch High Street









Project facts


Developer: Londonewcastle

Architect: Avanti Architects

Height: 92m

Floors: 28

Homes: 175










Construction progress at The Makers scheme, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Location


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Height: 38m

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Floorspace: 30,123m² (GEA)










Rising fast at Leicester Square, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

Construction framework launched: London boroughs launch £7bn construction framework


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2120742

Official website: https://www.tideway.london


Project facts


Developer: Bazalgette Tunnel Limited

Cost: £4.2 billion

Tunnel length: 25km

Tunnel diameter: 7.2m

Tunnel elevation: -70m to -30m

Tideway London has unveiled plans for new public spaces along the River Thames:

- *Time Out:* Seven new micro parks are coming to the Thames

- *New Civil Engineer:* Tideway to build public spaces on the Thames

- *Construction Enquirer:* Super sewer builder to reclaim Thames land for public spaces


----------



## SE9

*Imperial West* | White City W12

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534686

Official website: http://www.imperial.ac.uk/white-city-campus


Location


New west London campus for Imperial College London

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: White City







| Wood Lane







| Shepherds Bush















 
Project facts


Developer: Voreda | Imperial College London

Cost: £2 billion

Site area: 23 acres

Plans have been unveiled for the new School for Public Health:

- *Allies and Morrison:* New work, Imperial College School of Public Health

- *Architects Journal:* Allies and Morrison picks up £100m Imperial College London scheme

- *Imperial College London:* Imperial launches £100m campaign to shape the future of public health


----------



## SE9

*Regent's Wharf* | Islington N1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968725

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 10, 12, 14, 16 and 18 Regent's Wharf, All Saints Street, London N1

London borough: Islington

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Regent's Wharf Unit Trust

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Floorspace: 14,710m²

A public inquiry into plans for Regent's Wharf will commence on 4 June 2019.


----------



## Mr.D00p

SE9 said:


>



I look forward to the Thames having crystal clear waters like this, once the sewer starts to do its job.:lol:


----------



## SE9

*IQL S1 and S11* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: https://iql.commonplace.is


Location


Address: Plots S1 and S11, The International Quarter, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford



































| Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Lendlease | LCR

Architect: AECOM

Floors: 37 | 31

Homes: 497

Plans have been unveiled for plots S1 and S11, a planning application is expected in the coming months.


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m²










The Coal Office restaurant is now open, adjacent to Tom Dixon's design studio. Photos courtesy of Tom Dixon:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Vista, Chelsea Bridge*






















https://twitter.com/scottbrownrigg


















https://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/london/battersea/10374040


----------



## Architecture lover

^ Who's in charge for the interior? It looks like a porno studio.


----------



## SE9

A wealthy client appointed Hill House Interiors to redesign their 22nd floor penthouse at NEO Bankside, and that's the result. It was completed last year.

Safe to say there's been better home renovations in London since :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Regent's Wharf* | Islington N1


Looks very high quality. :cheers:


----------



## Bligh

*Newfoundland, Landmark Pinnacle, 1 Bank Street, & More* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: 
https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/newfoundland/
http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk/
http://group.canarywharf.com/availab...e-bank-street/



Project facts

Developer: Canary Wharf Group, Chalegrove Properties, Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee, Squire and Partners, Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 220m, 233m, 147m

Floors: 60, 75, 28

Homes: 566, 752, [Office]


Canary Wharf 2016-2018

I thought this was well worth posting on here.



james_a said:


> Amazing to see the difference two years makes to this skyline (the first image was taken in May of 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Link if the gif doesn't work.)


----------



## Axelferis

this expansion/conquest to the waters is gorgeous :cheers:

Damn! i'm sold to this city ^^


----------



## PortoNuts

CW just keeps getting better :cheers2:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Selfridges [New Eastern Entrance]* | Westminster N1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 400 Oxford St, Marylebone, London W1A 1AB, London N1

London borough: Westminster N1

Station: Bond Street









Project facts


Client: Selfridges Retail

Architect: David Chipperfield Architects London

Lighting consultant: Viabizzuno

Landscape architect: Djao-Rakitine

Structural engineer: Expedition Engineering

MEP: Arup , Waterman Group

Cost consultant: Alinea Consulting

Facade engineer: Thornton Tomasetti

Planning consultant: Jones Lang LaSalle

Photography: Simon Menges



dezeen said:


> British architect David Chipperfield has unveiled a new eastern entrance to Selfridges department store, in central London.
> 
> The extension connects the historic Selfridges building on Oxford Street with its other buildings on Duke Street, creating an entrance at the centre of the store's eastern facade.
> 
> "Selfridges has a deep understanding of the architectural heritage and urban presence of the department store, as well as a clear vision for the future of luxury retail," said David Chipperfield.
> 
> "Our task was to unite the elements while stitching together various buildings along Duke Street," continued Chipperfield. "Externally, we have sought to reinforce the civic function of the store with a grand new entrance."
> 
> Selfridges department store extension by David Chipperfield Architects
> Set back slightly from the facades of the existing buildings, the new connecting block has two black precast concrete pillars, framing the new central entrance.
> 
> Above the ground floor, slender bronze-clad structural columns frame five panels of glazing that stretch across the building's upper three stories. A cafe in a triple-height space is situated behind this glazed facade.
> 
> Selfridges department store extension by David Chipperfield Architects
> Along with creating a new entrance to the department store, the extension has rationalised the building's interior. Replacing a former infill building, the entrance block has connected all Selfridges' buildings on Duke Street.
> 
> A 5,000 square metre accessories hall is now situated along the whole of the store's eastern side, on the ground floor.
> 
> Selfridges department store extension by David Chipperfield Architects
> The part of the hall in the original Oxford Street building has had its historic plaster columns re-instated, with the original coffers in the roof revealed in their original configuration.
> 
> In the later building and the extension, David Chipperfield Architects has reinterpreted the space, creating a new style of column and coffer.
> 
> "Internally, we have established a sense of coherence between the brand concessions, and reasserted a hierarchy under the strong neo-classical architectural elements of the original building," said Chipperfield.
> 
> Selfridges department store extension by David Chipperfield Architects
> The spaces are united by white-on-white terrazzo floors, which continue the department store's strategy to white stone floors in all the ground floor spaces. Spherical glass light fittings, which reference the lighting in the original 1920s building, are also used throughout the space.
> 
> The accessories hall is completed with bespoke counters made from walnut, felt and blue-tinted glass.
> 
> Also in London, David Chipperfield Architects recently completed an extension and upgrade of the Royal Academy of Arts, with a concrete bridge that connects two existing buildings.


----------



## JamieUK

New vid from *Jason Hawkes*.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate construction update by Jimmy Allen

Down tools by Jimmy Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Crown Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811527

Official website: https://www.onecrownplace.com/


Location


Address: 5-29 Sun Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: AlloyMTD Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 123m | 107m

Floors: 33 | 29

Homes: 246
 









One Crown Place construction update by LazyOaf.


----------



## SE9

*1-2 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 1-2 Broadgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 14

Office space: 43,500m² (GIA)

Retail space: 20,500m² (GIA)

Plans have been unveiled for the redevelopment of 1-2 Broadgate in the City of London:


----------



## SE9

*The Falcons of Battersea Power station*
BBC London | September 2018


----------



## SE9

London from above in 2018
Jason Hawkes


Vimeo upload of Jason Hawkes' latest aerial showreel:

289880522​


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West | PRP

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,966










Construction progress at phase 3 of Kidbrooke Village, photos courtesy of the Berkeley Group:


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 190m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

September sunshine at the Scalpel, photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*Buildings G and H, Chelsea Creek* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981984

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/developments/london/chelsea/chelsea-creek


Location


Address: Chelsea Creek, Imperial Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf















 
Project facts


Developer: St George Developments

Architect: Squire & Partners

Height: 99m | 26m

Floors: 31 | 9

Homes: 415

Plans for buildings G and H of Chelsea Creek have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Goodluck Hope* | Leamouth E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799359

Official website: https://www.goodluckhope.com


Location


Address: Hercules, Castle and Union Wharves, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canning Town
















Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 804

Non-residential floorspace: 2,135m² (GIA)










Douglass Tower has officially launched at Goodluck Hope, photos courtesy of Ballymore:


----------



## SE9

*Graphite Square* | Kennington SE11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2121470

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Graphite Square, Worgan Street, London SE11

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall















 
Project facts


Developer: BMOR Limited

Architect: Ben Adams Architects

Height: 51m | 51m | 37m

Floors: 14 | 14 | 10

Homes: 178

Floorspace: 26,245m² (GIA)

Plans for Graphite Square have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Gantry* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802850

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Plot N17, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Times Two Securities

Architect: ICA Architects

Operator: Hilton Curio | Adagio

Floors: 18

Hotel rooms: 291




























On site at The Gantry, photos courtesy of Projex Building Solutions:


----------



## d_ans

^^
Shame that Grzywinski + Pons design for E20 fell through hno:








ICA's is still nice though


----------



## Architecture lover

SE9 said:


> London from above in 2018
> Jason Hawkes
> 
> 
> Vimeo upload of Jason Hawkes' latest aerial showreel:​


Astonishing video, my favorite parts are those that are filmed in The City, both daytime and nighttime. So much glass, I am so happy London gave contemporary architecture a major chance, unlike other cities in Europe (except Paris which is as great) it decided not to stay as an open air museum. Cheers to that. 
Could not imagine London as a flat city anymore. Also, I am sure lots of Londoners will be thrilled to work in the new office space, giving them so much natural light during daytime, even if it's cloudy.


----------



## hugh

Architecture lover said:


> I am so happy London gave contemporary architecture a major chance...


Better late ...


----------



## Architecture lover

than never...exactly!


----------



## gravesVpelli

d_ans said:


> ^^
> Shame that Grzywinski + Pons design for E20 fell through hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICA's is still nice though


I prefer what's going up. The original looked too cartoonish and flippant.


----------



## cardiff

Much prefer whats going up!


----------



## wakka12

The building going up is more coherent design but the old proposal looks a bit more unique and interesting though


----------



## SE9

*101 Whitechapel High Street* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2094093

Official website: http://www.101whs.co.uk


Location


Address: 101 Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Aldgate East







| Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: Alliance Property Asia

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 79m

Floors: 19

Floorspace: 43,554m² (GIA)

Plans for 101 Whitechapel High Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

The Gantry is beautiful.


----------



## SE9

*Newcombe House* | Notting Hill Gate W11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028944

Official website: http://newcombehouse.london


Location


Address: Newcombe House and 161-237 Kensington Church Street, London W11

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Notting Hill Gate









Project facts


Developer: Notting Hill Gate KCS Limited

Architect: Urban Sense Architecture

Height: 72m

Floors: 17

Floorspace: 19,825m² (GIA)

Plans for Newcombe House have been approved by the Mayor of London.


----------



## vvwjo

very beautiful


----------



## Neric007

Stunning interiors indeed!


----------



## hugh

Demos-cratos said:


> C’est beau


C'est vrai.


----------



## SE9

*IQL S4* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809721

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Plot S4, The International Quarter, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford



































| Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Lendlease | LCR

Architect: Arney Fender Katsalidis

Floors: 22

Office space: 32,500m² (GIA)

Plans for Plot S4 have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation.


----------



## SE9

*V&A Museum of Childhood* | Bethnal Green E2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.vam.ac.uk/blog/museum-of-childhood/transforming-the-va-museum-of-childhood


Location


Address: V&A Museum of Childhood, Cambridge Heath Road, London E2

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Bethnal Green









Project facts


Developer: V&A Childhood Museum

Architect: De Matos Ryan

Cost: £13.5 million

Plans to redevelop the V&A Museum of Childhood have been unveiled:

- *Nursery World:* Children join in re-design of V&A Museum of Childhood 

- *Architects Journal:* De Matos Ryan reveals V&A Museum of Childhood vision

- *Art Daily:* V&A Museum of Childhood to be transformed into a world-leading museum of design and creativity


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Construction progress at Newfoundland and neighbours, photos by chest:


----------



## PortoNuts

Stunning views.


----------



## Wayden21

The first nice tower built in London since The Shard (and maybe 1 or 2 more, ok). Congrats.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Wayden21 said:


> The first nice tower built in London since The Shard (and maybe 1 or 2 more, ok). Congrats.



Well shucks, _thanks._


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue




























Construction progress at St Giles Circus, photos by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Principal Tower* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431133

Official website: http://principaltower.com


Location


Address: Principal Place, Worship Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Brookfield | Concord Pacific

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 161m

Floors: 51

Homes: 243
 









Principal Tower nearing completion, photo by Ryan Trower:


----------



## SE9

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com


Location


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38

Homes: 412










The Stage rising by Principal Tower, photo by David Holt:


----------



## Quicksilver

The Stage could have been 150-160 m easily. Funny how times change, 5 years ago 38 floors would sound amazing for London, now 60 floors towers instead of this wouldn’t surprise me a bit.


----------



## london lad

Quicksilver said:


> The Stage could have been 150-160 m easily. Funny how times change, 5 years ago 38 floors would sound amazing for London, now 60 floors towers instead of this wouldn’t surprise me a bit.


Just be lucky you have a 38 floor tower as the local villagers round here would gladly see everything proposed no more than 3-8 floors.


----------



## hugh

london lad said:


> Just be lucky you have a 38 floor tower as the local villagers round here would gladly see everything proposed no more than 3-8 floors.


It mars the view from the haystacks.


----------



## SE9

*225 Marsh Wall* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=711066

Official website: http://www.225marshwall.co.uk


Location


Address: 225 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Cubitt Property Holdings

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 158m

Floors: 49

Homes: 336

Plans for 225 Marsh Wall have been approved following a public inquiry.


----------



## SE9

*Fulham Gasworks* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967778

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Fulham Gasworks, Imperial Road, London SW6

London borough: Hammersmith & Fulham

Station: Imperial Wharf














| Fulham Broadway









Project facts


Developer: St William

Architect: Robin Partington & Partners 

Floors: 37 | 28 | 25 | 15

Floorspace: 216,355m² (GEA)

Homes: 1,843

Plans for Fulham Gasworks have been approved by Hammersmith & Fulham Council.


----------



## Bligh

"225 Marsh Wall | Isle of Dogs E14" - I'm always weary when I see colourful skyscrapers, but green is one of my favourite colours. I think this could end up looking great and add a nice bit of variety to the Docklands skyline.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SE9 said:


>


looks awful this one. like some tacky snakeskin handbag. :yuck:uke:


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ i like the picture


----------



## Architecture lover

And I like your avatar, plus the info above it, plus the signature.
Of the same kind (even though my Byzantium's sort of piggy glorification might suggest differently).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

AUTOTHRILL said:


> looks awful this one. like some tacky snakeskin handbag. :yuck:uke:


I think there was some severe value engineering in the curtain wall. Originally the edges of the diamonds were clean.


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think there was some severe value engineering in the curtain wall. Originally the edges of the diamonds were clean.


Is this how the finished article will look?


----------



## SE9

*MSG London Sphere* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648189

Official website: https://london.msg.com


Location


Address: Land at Angel Lane, London E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford





































Project facts


Developer: Madison Square Garden Company

Architect: Populous

Capacity: 18,000 (seated) | 21,000 (total)

Height: 90m

Diameter: 120m

Screen: 15,000m²

Further information on the MSG Sphere following a recent round of public consultations.


----------



## Architecture lover

I am so looking forward to London's Sphere, do we have any daytime renders, is it going to be white during daytime?


----------



## SE9

*9-11 Richmond Buildings* | Soho W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 9-11 Richmond Buildings, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Tottenham Court Road

















Project facts


Developer: Firmdale Hotels plc

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Floors: 6

Floorspace: 1,430m² (GIA)

Plans for 9-11 Richmond Buildings have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## hugh

Architecture lover said:


> I am so looking forward to London's Sphere, do we have any daytime renders, is it going to be white during daytime?


Yep, no no MSG.


----------



## mayflower232

ThatOneGuy said:


> I think there was some severe value engineering in the curtain wall. Originally the edges of the diamonds were clean.


I believe it is protective sheeting which will be removed.


----------



## gravesVpelli

SE9 > 225 Marsh Wall render. is this not the older design before the more streamlined render that has been approved?


----------



## Dreiländereck

SE9 said:


> *MSG London Sphere* | Stratford E15
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648189
> 
> Official website: https://london.msg.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Land at Angel Lane, London E15
> 
> 
> London borough: Newham
> 
> 
> Station: Stratford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Madison Square Garden Company
> 
> 
> Architect: Populous
> 
> 
> Capacity: 18,000 (seated) | 21,000 (total)
> 
> 
> Height: 90m
> 
> 
> Diameter: 120m
> 
> 
> Screen: 15,000m²
> 
> Further information on the MSG Sphere following a recent round of public consultations.



Does it need a new event hall, is the O2-Arena not enough?



From architecture and design it remember me to the Globe in STockholm.


----------



## PortoNuts

The MSG Sphere would certainly become a global landmark.


----------



## droneriot

PortoNuts said:


> The MSG Sphere would certainly become a global landmark.


I don't know, I think the fact that they're planning to build an identical one in Las Vegas at the same time takes away from its "global landmark"-ness.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060243


----------



## hugh

droneriot said:


> I don't know, I think the fact that they're planning to build an identical one in Las Vegas at the same time takes away from its "global landmark"-ness.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060243


Well, there goes that aspiration.


----------



## heymikey1981

Dreiländereck said:


> Does it need a new event hall, is the O2-Arena not enough?


This could be Cirque du Soleil's permanent home in London.


----------



## SE9

*1-2 Broadgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2129108

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 1-2 Broadgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: British Land | Government of Singapore

Architect: AHMM

Floors: 14

Office space: 43,500m² (GIA)

Retail space: 20,500m² (GIA)

Plans for 1-2 Broadgate have been submitted for approval, the planning application will be published online shortly.


----------



## hugh

1-2 Broadgate - heavy, slabbish, groundscraperish ... not particularly inspiring.


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^I tend to agree. This building and its bulk would have worked well in Kings Cross. The project itself is okay and I like the variety of colour but, once again, the razing of a notable 1980s landmark for little progress other than some extra floor space. Rather shameful. In 5 years hardly anything of the original concept will exist.

More groundscrapers less skyscrapers!


----------



## Bligh

^^^^ I'm not a fan at all. The use of colour on this is cringey.


----------



## Architecture lover

I agree, the ambitions for having unique architecture can end up looking rather ridiculous. 
Something overly simplistic, (one color, one material) would've looked better I believe.
Does London have an Alberto Campo Baeza building? 
The guy pushes quality like only few others.


----------



## yubnub

Will the roof terraces be open to the public?


----------



## DarJoLe

london lad said:


> Stratford might have been able to see something around 300m+ by a whole in a hedge some 15 miles away has pretty much scuppered any chance here as well.


You know that's not true, it's a very narrow sightline which mainly crosses the Olympic Park and Village and not the southern half of Westfield or Stratford Town Centre itself. We could well see a new Shard or Paddington Pole proposed above the station to pay for its rebuild in the next decade or so.


----------



## london lad

DarJoLe said:


> You know that's not true, it's a very narrow sightline which mainly crosses the Olympic Park and Village and not the southern half of Westfield or Stratford Town Centre itself. We could well see a new Shard or Paddington Pole proposed above the station to pay for its rebuild in the next decade or so.


Which is precisely where the taller towers in Stratford were proposed. 

Considering the complexity of a Stratford rebuild I would severely doubt you'd get anything really tall added into the mix.


----------



## SE9

*The Scalpel* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528916

Official website: http://thescalpelec3.co.uk


Location


Address: 52 Lime Street, London EC3

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate







| Liverpool Street





























Project facts


Developer: W.R. Berkley

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 190m

Floors: 39

Floorspace: 58,329m² (GIA)

This week at the Scalpel, as the tower approaches completion. Photo courtesy of W.R. Berkley:


----------



## SE9

*Coda Avanton: Battersea* | Battersea SW11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990084

Official website: https://codalondon.com


Location


Address: 198 York Road, London SW11

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Clapham Junction
















Project facts


Developer: Weinbergers | Fifth Capital

Architect: Patel Taylor

Height: 82m | 39m | 30m

Floors: 24 | 11 | 8

Education space: 5,943m²

Homes: 299










This week at the Battersea site, photo courtesy of Avanton:


----------



## SE9

*Sturt's Yard* | Hoxton N1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130634

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 48 Eagle Wharf Road, London N1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Hoxton







| Essex Road







| Old Street
















Project facts


Developer: Access Self Storage

Architect: Studio Egret West

Homes: 141

Office space: 4,600m² (GIA)

Self-storage space: 7,235m² (GIA)

Plans for Sturt's Yard have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## wakka12

Always gives me shivers looking at the london thread..such nice urban designs


----------



## SE9

*2 Marylebone Road* | Marylebone NW1

London forum thread: N/A

Architect's page: https://www.kpf.com/projects/which-headquarters


Location


Address: 2 Marylebone Road, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Station: Great Portland Street







| Regent's Park







| Warren Street









Project facts


Developer: The Consumer Association

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Floors: 5

Floorspace: 6,684m² (GEA)

The recently completed extension of the Consumers' Association headquarters:


----------



## SE9

*Upper Riverside* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/vision/upper-riverside


Location


Address: Plot N0205, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 104m | 98m | 86m | 79m | 73m

Floors: 31 | 29 | 26 | 23 | 22

Homes: 1,007










A Tom Dixon-designed spa has opened at the first completed building of Upper Riverside:


----------



## DarJoLe

london lad said:


> Which is precisely where the taller towers in Stratford were proposed.


No, they were at the northern end of the 'Olympicopolis' development, a considerable distance from the main hub of Stratford. We've already seen tall towers proposed and given permission in plots in neighbouring locations throughout the East Village, as this sightline through the trees in Richmond is very tight and only affects the curved dome of St Pauls (which Manhattan Loft Gardens unfortunately fell foul of). The Olympicopolis towers were simply too tall anyway, and the new proposed towers are still of decent height yet far more suitable for the location and don't fall foul of the sightline. 

There's still plenty of locations around the town centre and rail hub for something truly tall if it is ever required that won't affect the sightline.

I really don't understand why you get so angsty about it, it's a minor sightline in the overall mix and the sight line policy has spared us from London becoming a rampant overdeveloped skyscraper-wide city anyway and given us some truly bespoke and ingenious designs of towers that wouldn't have happened without them.


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m² (GIA)

The Coal Drops Yard opens today:

- *The Times:* Reborn Victorian coal sheds have retro style in spades

- *The Telegraph:* Thomas Heatherwick revamps one of London's lost landmarks

- *Dezeen:* Heatherwick Studio joins roofs of two warehouses to create Coal Drops Yard shopping centre


----------



## JamieUK

The roof looks like 2 whales kissing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Masterpiece


----------



## BTH

Coal Drops Yard looks rather heavy and graceless to me... A bit gimmicky but still very impressive...


----------



## hugh

Concur, impressive, but not particularly enamoured.


----------



## streetlegal

Anyone know if the "park" on the roof of Google London will be open to the public?


----------



## SE9

The rooftop garden will be accessible for Google's employees.


----------



## streetlegal

SE9 said:


> The rooftop garden will be accessible for Google's employees.


Open to the Progressive Elite, then.


----------



## SE9

streetlegal said:


> Open to the Progressive Elite, then.


Such Americanised political labels aren't typically associated with tech workers here.


----------



## DarJoLe

I imagine it will be open on Open House weekend but not to the public in general.


----------



## SE9

Oh well, nearby Regent's Park is a decent consolation


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m² (GIA)

The Coal Drops Yard following its opening. It currently hosts an art installation by Mieke Meijer.


----------



## SE9

*The Londoner* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: https://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare_12-en.html


Location


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Height: 38m

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Floorspace: 30,123m² (GEA)










A topping out ceremony has been held for the Londoner, opening in 2020:


----------



## PortoNuts

This last one has been U/C for quite a long while, right?


----------



## JamieUK

It had a big basement to dig, I think.


----------



## SE9

Correct, the building is almost as deep as it is tall.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²
 









Construction updates by Chest and athurstudent.


----------



## PortoNuts

The first one if the stuff of dreams :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Pre-construction work starts on £1bn Silvertown Tunnel*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...ruction-work-starts-on-1bn-silvertown-tunnel/



> *Pre-construction work has started on the £1bn Silvertown Tunnel under the Thames in East London. Structural and environmental monitoring is now underway on the site of the 1.4km twin-bore road tunnel.*
> 
> Specialist ITM Monitoring has been awarded the pre-construction deal by Transport for London under its Value Enhancement Specialist Framework Agreement.


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Construction progress at Landmark Pinnacle, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Newfoundland and the wider cluster viewed from Limehouse, photo by st_hart:


----------



## Architecture lover

Unmatched quality as usually.


----------



## Willson

Impressive the transformation of London in recent years!


----------



## yubnub

Just imagine if Riverside south towers were actually built!


----------



## KongStrong333

Good to see that Google updated their satellite images.


----------



## Demos-cratos

London future capitale of the new freedom country in Europe  after the Islande  after Switzerland  and others free country in the world  

Love London and their mega project. 

Where is the apocalypse of the brexit ? 

Hahaha London will be better !


----------



## lanadelrey

Demos-cratos said:


> Where is the apocalypse of the brexit ?


you won't have to look that far, it starts at every single tube entrance/exit where there's metro and evening standard stands.


----------



## Architecture lover

Yeah right, London and the Kingdom lose everything - the Union loses absolutely nothing at all. So legit.
As stated Switzerland and Noway are out of it, they seem to be doing just fine. At least they have no one in Frankfurt to tell them if there's gonna be an Expansion or a Recession - in their own home.


----------



## lanadelrey

Architecture lover said:


> Yeah right, London and the Kingdom lose everything - the Union loses absolutely nothing at all. So legit.
> As stated Switzerland and Noway are out of it, they seem to be doing just fine. At least they have no one in Frankfurt to tell them if there's gonna be an Expansion or a Recession - in their own home.


switzerland and norway never left the eu and have deals with the eu brexiters don't want so why would u compare these two? 





SE9 said:


> *The Londoner* | Leicester Square WC2
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014
> 
> Official website: https://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare_12-en.html
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Station: Leicester Square


it's sad because the old building actually has a nice facade except for that weird odeon entrance and the huge billboard, wish they could build this for their black towery luxe cinema instead and somehow preserve the nice building and renew all of the bad additions.


----------



## Architecture lover

lanadelrey said:


> switzerland and norway never left the eu and have deals with the eu brexiters don't want so why would u compare these two?


I believe there will be some sort of a deal, you can't lift the Island of the United Kingdom and place it somewhere on a different continent. 
Now answer my initial question: is London losing everything while the Union loses nothing? If you believe so, you've lost all of your self respect, but worry not, there are other countries on this continent that lost all of their self respect - check the deficit of Greece, Italy, Spain, Portugal, and your very neighboring Ireland. Maybe you'll realize the Union isn't exactly a heaven.


----------



## london lad

305m Viewing tower by Fosters proposed for the City of London for the owners of the Gherkin.


----------



## AbidM

Gotta make everything look phallic don't they?


----------



## SE9

*The Tulip* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2136270

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Land next to 20 Bury Street, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Bank-Monument














| Aldgate









Project facts


Developer: Bury Street Properties

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 305m

Diameter of concrete shaft: 14.3m

Diameter of widest floor: 34.5m

Plans have been unveiled for an observation tower in the City of London:


----------



## london lad

Cool animation here.

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...e-city-of-londons-tallest-tower-a3993441.html


----------



## Bligh

Hmmmmm... not sure how I feel about this in all honesty. I feel like there should be a taller spike at the top - akin to the Dubai Creek Tower. 

Seems a like a missed opportunity to be the City's tallest structure too. (Surely, they will need to update the whole flight path restriction at some point...)


----------



## london lad

Bligh said:


> Hmmmmm... not sure how I feel about this in all honesty. I feel like there should be a taller spike at the top - akin to the Dubai Creek Tower.
> 
> Seems a like a missed opportunity to be the City's tallest structure too. (Surely, they will need to update the whole flight path restriction at some point...)


It will be the tallest city structure and its at the absolute limit as far as height restrictions due to flight paths.

The whole point of it is to mimic the Gherkin and one of the coolest things about that is seeing the circular clear glass at the very top. Plonking a spire on it will ruin this effect.


----------



## Bligh

london lad said:


> It will be the tallest city structure and its at the absolute limit as far as height restrictions due to flight paths.
> 
> The whole point of it is to mimic the Gherkin and one of the coolest things about that is seeing the circular clear glass at the very top. Plonking a spire on it will ruin this effect.


I noticed that similarity, I just don't feel like it's been executed amazingly. It looks good, but not fantastic in my opinion. Hopefully I'll be proven wrong. 

Those flight path restrictions need to change.. hno:


----------



## Zool

The Butt Plug


----------



## JamieUK

The person who designed that tower should maybe consider a career at KFC instead.


----------



## SE9

*Science Gallery London* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://london.sciencegallery.com


Location


Address: Science Gallery London, Great Maze Pond, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: King's College London

Architect: LTS Architects

Floorspace: 2,117m² (GIA)

The new Science Gallery at King's College, by London Bridge station:


----------



## Axelferis

The tulip seem to be a very bad joke.
If they do it, London cannot be considered as a great skyline.
I hope is just a joke, a bad joke.


----------



## wakka12

The tulip looks kitschy and unnecessary


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

It looks fantastic to my eyes :shrug:


----------



## Mr.D00p

The Tulip & The Gherkin.

..Sounds like a Gastro Pub.


----------



## LDN N7

I actually love it....


----------



## Suburbanist

The Tulip will be an interesting addition. They could use the stub part for some embedded art-light installations as well.


----------



## Mr. Creosote88

Zool said:


> The Butt Plug


Darn, you beat me to it. But yeah, it's awful, just awful.


----------



## TM_Germany

Zool said:


> The Butt Plug


I was gonna say alien c*ck but but that's quite fitting as well :lol:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Thats not a Tulip! Thats a swab! :troll:












The design needs a lot of more work.

The balls around the tupic are so damn cringy and makes it so kitch. 

I was expecting more from Foster + Partners.


----------



## london lad

It has its own website.

https://thetulip.com/


----------



## Architecture lover

I love it. Every time a little more 'unusual' design shows up, people start criticizing it for being kitschy or over the top, all for the sake of it being different. Not everything can have a simplistic boxy design, that's the point of Neo Futurism to bring something more than just plain functional designs to cities, it's where form follows fiction. 
Given the fact that Foster + Partners execute their projects with highest quality materials - it can end up looking rather classy and simply iconic. 
Looking at the photo above I realize it brings just the right amount of Futurism to London's vertical urban landscape. Cheers!


----------



## stofzuiger

CB31 said:


> London seems to be doing it right! :cheers1::cheers::applause:
> 
> 289449537


I remember Boris Johnson once saying London's streets are too narrow for cycling infrastructure. Which of course is total nonsense. 

Good thing to see London is making progress. But as of today it's still very dangerous to ride a bicycle in London. Just notice the amount of cyclists wearing helmets in the video. When cyclers feel safe they don't wear helmets.


----------



## SE9

*No.1 Court* | Wimbledon SW19

Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628237

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/atoz/master_plan.html


Location


Address: The All England Lawn Tennis Club, Church Road, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: Wimbledon























Project facts


Developer: All England Lawn Tennis Club

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Stadium capacity: 12,400

New retractable roof










The final truss has been installed in No.1 Court's retractable roof, photo courtesy of the All England Club:


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)










Temporary observation platform by Studio Weave, allowing the public to view construction progress at the Design District:


----------



## SE9

*185 Park Street* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700771

Official website: http://www.185parkstreetlondon.co.uk


Location


Address: 185 Park Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars














| London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: J&T Real Estate | Sons & Co

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 64m | 51m | 39m

Floors: 18 | 14 | 9

Homes: 163










Demolition progress at the 185 Park Street site, viewed from the Blavatnik Building. Photo by S. Reed:


----------



## Atmosphere

I'm a bit sad they are building so close to the Shard. Ruins the shape of the Shard a bit...


----------



## SE9

*The Frames* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.workspace.co.uk/workspaces/the-frames


Location


Address: 1 Phipp Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Old Street
















Project facts


Developer: Workspace

Architect: Squire & Partners

Floors: 5

Floorspace: 7,343m² (GIA)

The Frames, a recently completed office scheme in Shoreditch:


----------



## CB31

SE9 said:


> *Bankside Yards* | Bankside SE1
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515
> 
> Official website: http://www.sampsonandludgatehouse.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Ludgate House and Sampson House, London SE1
> 
> London borough: Southwark
> 
> Station: Blackfriars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Native Land
> 
> Architect: PLP Architecture
> 
> Height: 163m | 120m | 104m | 83m | 75m | 58m | 108m
> 
> Floors: 49 | 34 | 30 | 20 | 18 | 13
> 
> Homes: 341
> 
> Hotel rooms: 12
> 
> Retail space: 1,436m² (GIA)
> 
> Office space: 8,054m² (GIA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demolition has commenced at Sampson House, making way for the above scheme. Photo courtesy of the McGee Group:


Great replacement. Really happy to see that brutalist thing go away :cheers1:


----------



## wakka12

SE9 said:


> *Marylebone Square* | Marylebone W1
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967827
> 
> Official website: https://www.marylebonesquare.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Car Park, Aybrook Street, London W1
> 
> London borough: Westminster
> 
> Station: Baker Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Marylebone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Ridgeford
> 
> Architect: Simon Bowden Architecture
> 
> Residential units: 79
> 
> Floorspace: 25,171m² (GIA)
> 
> Marylebone Square has launched, with enabling works commencing in December.


Definitely could have become a really nice square at that location but the new building fits seemlessly into the surrounding urban fabric and now hundreds more people get to live in a beautiful part of central london


----------



## Bikes

It's great to see London's having such a big variety of unique designs coming up.


----------



## SE9

*Native Bankside* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.nativeplaces.com/bankside


Location


Address: Empire Warehouse, 1 Bear Gardens, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars














| London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Macro Investments

Architect: SPPARC

Floors: 7

Floorspace: 5,912 (GEA)

The completed redevelopment of a semi-derelict warehouse into an aparthotel and language school:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

CB31 said:


> Great replacement. Really happy to see that brutalist thing go away :cheers1:


You kidding me? The Sampson House is 100 times better than the bland boxy symbol of neoliberalism set to replace it.


----------



## hugh

ThatOneGuy said:


> You kidding me? The Sampson House is 100 times better than the bland boxy symbol of neoliberalism set to replace it.


Brutalism strikes back.


----------



## CB31

The SH is "interesting" but quite ugly IMO, plus the new project will add density to that centric core. I just hope the project is mixed-use.


----------



## london lad

CB31 said:


> The SH is "interesting" but quite ugly IMO, plus the new project will add density to that centric core. I just hope the project is mixed-use.


http://www.sampsonandludgatehouse.com

Its a whole "neoliberalism" fest :lol: with resi, hotel, offices and your usual smattering of retail/restaurants. It will certainly open up the river more.


----------



## Architecture lover

So there are still people who believe in a world of overly politicized architecture?
Claiming that a more than decent residential project is a case of neoliberalism, is the same as claiming that Brutalist architecture only belongs to conservative societies.
I'm afraid reality is far more complex and abstract than that. 
Washington DC can be a beacon of liberal associated architecture - such like the Neo Grec rows and rows of houses, or the temple-like Greek Revival administrative institutions, but it is also the only city in this world that protects its massive Brutalist heritage, giving those buildings a protected landmark status and I believe also the only city that has invested in keeping that XX century architecture fresh.



The re-purposed warehouse is truly beautiful. Staying in that hotel could give a person a one of a kind experience.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Neo Bankside: Beautiful restoration and contemporary that meld together. Hope they transform more warehouse, of which London has so many, into similar projects. But that interior drawing room is tiny! No room to swing a rat.


----------



## wakka12

Sampson house looks interesting from afar, it has a nice form as an object viewed in isolation, but loook at this disgusting relationsip with the street , it looks like it could be a car park or warehouse, the city will be so much better off when its gone
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.507...4!1s22DbWTJ1lSTDAvpO6duvbA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


Views like this are certainly really nice though
https://www.google.com/maps/@51.508...4!1sZmDUBj5OJe1Okq7Es58SKA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

I guess it would have been best to just renovate the building and open up the facade at street level but I think the replacement looks really nice anyway


----------



## CB31

london lad said:


> http://www.sampsonandludgatehouse.com
> 
> Its a whole "neoliberalism" fest :lol: with resi, hotel, offices and your usual smattering of retail/restaurants. It will certainly open up the river more.


That's fantastic then :cheers::check:



wakka12 said:


> Sampson house looks interesting from afar, it has a nice form as an object viewed in isolation, but loook at this disgusting relationsip with the street , it looks like it could be a car park or warehouse, the city will be so much better off when its gone
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.507...4!1s22DbWTJ1lSTDAvpO6duvbA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> Views like this are certainly really nice though
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.508...4!1sZmDUBj5OJe1Okq7Es58SKA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> I guess it would have been best to just renovate the building and open up the facade at street level but I think the replacement looks really nice anyway


From close by it is definitely just too horrible :uh: Good riddance!!
Besides the new project is quite nice.


----------



## Mr.D00p

ThatOneGuy said:


> You kidding me? The Sampson House is 100 times better than the bland boxy symbol of neoliberalism set to replace it.



Bollocks!


Sampson House, and all the other Brutalist turds that were built by the Soviet leaning, architectural intelligentsia from the 1930's, represent everything that London was in the 60's & 70's, A grim, grey concrete declining city with a shrinking population. 



Good riddance to the lot of it.


Levelling The Barbican would be a good step as well


----------



## Mr Bricks

wakka12 said:


> Sampson house looks interesting from afar, it has a nice form as an object viewed in isolation, but loook at this disgusting relationsip with the street , it looks like it could be a car park or warehouse, the city will be so much better off when its gone
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.507...4!1s22DbWTJ1lSTDAvpO6duvbA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192
> 
> 
> Views like this are certainly really nice though
> https://www.google.com/maps/@51.508...4!1sZmDUBj5OJe1Okq7Es58SKA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> I guess it would have been best to just renovate the building and open up the facade at street level but I think the replacement looks really nice anyway


Looks like something out of Star Wars which is always nice. Give it a scrub and redevelop its base and you'd have a very interesting piece of architecture.


----------



## wakka12

Mr.D00p said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> 
> Sampson House, and all the other Brutalist turds that were built by the Soviet leaning, architectural intelligentsia from the 1930's, represent everything that London was in the 60's & 70's, A grim, grey concrete declining city with a shrinking population.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance to the lot of it.
> 
> 
> Levelling The Barbican would be a good step as well


Have you been to the barbican? Im not a huge fan of brutalism but its a really amazing complex, the gardens are so intimate with lovely viewing platforms and walkways all around them, Id reallylove to live in barbican tbh, its a grade 2 listed building for a reason! Its a very thoughtfully designed set of buildings


----------



## SE9

*One Station Road* | Ilford IG1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2136284

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 1-17 Station Road & 16-26 Cranbrook Road, Ilford IG1

London borough: Redbridge

Station: Ilford
















Project facts


Developer: Access Self Storage

Architect: Collado Collins Architects

Floors: 42

Homes: 380

Foorspace: 35,685m² (GIA)

Plans for One Station Road have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*East Bank* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684929

Official website: https://www.queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/the-park/attractions/east-bank


Location


Address: East Bank, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford



































| Stratford International
















Project facts


New cultural quarter in the Olympic Park

London borough: Newham

Architect: Allies and Morrison | O'Donnell + Tuomey | Arquitecturia

Cost: £1.1 billion

Media: new BBC studios

Museum: V&A East-Smithsonian

Theatre: 600-seat Sadler's Wells venue

University: UAL Campus - home of the London College of Fashion

Plans for East Bank have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Mr.D00p said:


> Bollocks!
> 
> 
> Sampson House, and all the other Brutalist turds that were built by the Soviet leaning, architectural intelligentsia from the 1930's, represent everything that London was in the 60's & 70's, A grim, grey concrete declining city with a shrinking population.
> 
> 
> 
> Good riddance to the lot of it.
> 
> 
> Levelling The Barbican would be a good step as well


As opposed to this shining beacon of foreign money laundering? I guess it represents London of the 21st century, a gentrified ghetto for the rich. Thankfully more brutalism is being listed and bashers can't do anything about it. They are the equivalent of haters of "ugly outdated monstrous" Victorian architecture half a century ago and history will not view them kindly.


----------



## london lad

ThatOneGuy said:


> As opposed to this shining beacon of foreign money laundering? I guess it represents London of the 21st century, a gentrified ghetto for the rich. Thankfully more brutalism is being listed and bashers can't do anything about it. They are the equivalent of haters of "ugly outdated monstrous" Victorian architecture half a century ago and history will not view them kindly.


You arnt half full of codswallop. 

This isn't a gentrified ghetto as it's replacing unaccessible hostile buildings that has there backs to the river and we're impregnable as they were designed for. It was a 70's data centre and designed as such. A concrete bunker full of long airless corridors. Sure it had a cool 2000AD aesthetic but it was incongruous to everything it surrounds. 

The new plans are a mix of offices, hotel and resi. Inaccessible arches and cut throughs that will open up other routes from the very congested river path here that is used by millions.


----------



## TorATD

I frequent the Barbican but I find the architecture very depressing indeed, I've never enjoyed sitting by the waterside there. I certainly wouldn't want to live in it. I know some people like that era of architecture but in my experience they are in the minority.


----------



## hugh

TorATD said:


> I frequent the Barbican but I find the architecture very depressing indeed, I've never enjoyed sitting by the waterside there. I certainly wouldn't want to live in it. I know some people like that era of architecture but in my experience they are in the minority.


No barbs at the Barbican.


----------



## SE9

*Olympia London redevelopment* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2103705

Official website: https://olympia.london


Location


Address: Olympia London, Hammersmith Road, London W14

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Kensington Olympia























Project facts


Developer: Yoo Capital | Deutsche Finance

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | SPPARC

Cost: £700 million

Floorspace: 186,204m² (GIA)

Plans for the redevelopment of the Olympia London have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## gravesVpelli

East Bank, Stratford: Worthy attempt at bringing educational and cultural institutions to this part of London. But I fear that in a decade or so after completion, some of these buildings are going to look very drab and dismal, much in the same way as the unsightly and hideous structures on the South Bank (QE Hall, Hayward, NT).

This is particularly sad when starting with a blank canvas and, with the inclusion of several high-end cultural organisations, should have been far more adventurous, bringing on the likes of practices such as Zaha Hadid or Calatrava. But I suppose, as always, economics play a large part - "Let's just stick to concrete and brick". But other countries can manage, perhaps more for prestige and showmanship.


----------



## PortoNuts

That canopy on Olympia looks beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kier starts £56m Royal College of Art campus*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/11/26/kier-starts-56m-royal-college-of-art-campus/



> *Its £56m building project will involve a long 4-storey Studio Building with workshops, teaching and exhibition space alongside an 8-storey Research Building for materials science, advanced manufacturing and driverless car design.*
> 
> The 170,000 sq ft project will spearhead the famous art school’s shift towards a science, technology, engineering, art and mathematics-focused postgraduate university.
> 
> Cliff Thomas, managing director for Kier London, said: “We have extensive experience in delivering pioneering research facilities and we’re proud to be working collaboratively with the RCA to deliver this new building that will offer excellent facilities to students.”


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bouygues wins £100m London Royal Mail scheme*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2018/11/29/bouygues-wins-100m-london-royal-mail-scheme/



> *House builder Taylor Wimpey has awarded Bouygues a £100m-plus contract to deliver the first phase of its redevelopment of an old Royal Mail and Post Office site in London.*
> 
> Taylor Wimpey snapped up the 6.5-acre swathe of land last year in a deal worth nearly £194m, which was hailed as indicating renewed confidence in the capital’s housing market
> 
> It has consent for a mixed-use scheme of 681 homes, alongside retail and offices.


----------



## PortoNuts

*£2bn Elephant & Castle shopping centre scheme final go-ahead*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...castle-shopping-centre-scheme-final-go-ahead/



> *London Mayor Sadiq Khan has rubber-stamped £2bn plans for the redevelopment of the Elephant & Castle shopping centre in South London.*
> 
> The approval clears the final hurdle for developer Delancey’s plans to replace the once iconic centre with a new town centre-style scheme with new homes, shops, leisure and a new university college.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://aykonlondonone.com


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360
 









Construction update by YuEuKris


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank















 
Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
 









22 Bishopsgate as viewed from Bishopsgate/Leadenhall Street, photo by Henry Lawford.

London - The City by Herry Lawford, on Flickr​


----------



## PortoNuts

The glass panes on Aykon look good...the beige stripes however...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf






















 
Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752
 









Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Chest


----------



## PortoNuts

That one is a winner. :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Elephant & Castle Town Centre* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830404

Official website: http://www.elephantandcastletowncentre.co.uk


Location


Address: Elephant & Castle and London College of Communications, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey 

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 121m | 117m | 83m | 82m | 77m | 69m | 53m

Floors: 35 | 32 | 24 | 23 | 21 | 20 | 12

Homes: 979

1,000-seat cinema

500-capacity music venue

Plans for Elephant & Castle Town Centre have been approved by the Mayor of London:

- *Building:* Mayor approves huge Elephant & Castle redevelopment

- *BBC News:* Elephant and Castle shopping centre demolition gets final approval

- *Architects Journal:* Mayor approves Allies and Morrison’s Elephant and Castle overhaul


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo and the wider cluster viewed from Stratford, photos courtesy of James Burns:


----------



## Dusty Hare

Brilliant as always SE9 so a big thank you. It strikes me that not only has the quantity and quality gone up but we are seeing a much greater range of postcodes for these developments. The horse has well and truly bolted for tall buildings in London.


----------



## onerob

Serious amount of work going into that post SE9. Thanks!


----------



## gillynova

Wow! Bravo SE9. Thanks for that POST! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Landmark Pinnacle construction update by geogregor.

DSC02638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Cheers all, we're certainly in for an interesting year!


----------



## Wayden21

wakka12 said:


> Not only is the volume of proposals enormous but the quality of the designs is such a high standard generally too


Seriously? Are you kidding? I admit London is building so many towers that it will have a very nice skyline overall. But 80% of these projects would look cheap even in Astana or Lagos lol :nuts:


----------



## Tellvis

Wayden21 said:


> Seriously? Are you kidding? I admit London is building so many towers that it will have a very nice skyline overall. But 80% of these projects would look cheap even in Astana or Lagos lol :nuts:


Well I would certainly like to see the 'quality' of the Skyscrapers in those places you mention' they must be amazing....


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Wayden21 said:


> Seriously? Are you kidding? I admit London is building so many towers that it will have a very nice skyline overall. But 80% of these projects would look cheap even in Astana or Lagos lol :nuts:


Disagree. I think we're seeing a very high standard of quality in a large number of the proposed buildings.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Its a mixed bag.
People mistake impact for quality.
And quality is relative.
Depends what the comparison is with.
I compate with my faves ( BOC HK, Shard, Petronas ) which is probably not a very useful way to do it.
Imo most of what we're getting is just ok.


----------



## AbidM

Wayden21 said:


> Seriously? Are you kidding? I admit London is building so many towers that it will have a very nice skyline overall. But 80% of these projects would look cheap even in Astana or Lagos lol :nuts:


Would you mind mentioning which towers you think look cheap?


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Well.
Most of CW & nearby for a start...


----------



## SE9

The Canary Wharf vicinity hosts some of my favourite projects.

I'm looking forward to the Madison, One Park Drive, South Quay Plaza 1, the Wardian and Landmark Pinnacle topping out this year.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

I know I'm in an army of one here.
But there you go.

People like CW area because its what we've got.
Not because it has any spectaculsr design & architectural merit.
All dull slabs exept for one at Newfoundland .
Its great that its happening.
It will have presence through bulk.
Good stuff.

But no Im Pei , Calatrava , Pelar Foster or Gehry fan is going to bother to come to London to see it & be wowed by its visual impact.
Hardly any shape angles or curves. No heavily tinted cladding to add hue.
Its more generic towers.
No 'style'.

Maybe in time as it grows in bulk it will grow in confidence & become more adventurous.


----------



## Mr.D00p

dreadathecontrols said:


> All dull slabs exept for one



..Just like 98% of Skyscrapers in the world.


New York's Skyline, when examined in detail is made up of thousands of pretty appalling 'dull slabs'. Only the dozen or so iconic 'vanity project' towers are of any architectural merit, mostly paid for by big business, wanting their own ego driven HQ's.



..At the end of the day these buildings are there to make money and a huge part of that comes from how much it costs to build and how many paying tenants you can fit inside them. Stray away from the 'dull slabs' design and that number begins to drop away, so you have to go higher to make the numbers add up, which makes them more expensive, vicious circle, which BTW is not really an option at Canary Wharf with a limited height ceiling of less than 240m.


Canary Wharf Group is there to make money not to make the world a better place with interesting architecture.


----------



## SE9

*National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041234

Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-holocaust-memorial-foundation


Location


Address: Victoria Tower Gardens, Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Westminster









Project facts


Developer: HM Government | UK Holocaust Memorial Foundation

Architect: Adjaye Associates | Ron Arad Architects

Cost: £50 million

Plans for a holocaust memorial near the Palace of Westminster have been submitted for approval:


----------



## devastasian

'City of London releases new images of future skyline'

https://news.cityoflondon.gov.uk/city-corporation-releases-new-images-of-future-skyline/


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Top picture: Gherkin......swallowed.


----------



## cardiff

SE9 said:


> *National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1


I wonder what the angle will be in terms of telling the story, i hope it reflects on what the British soldiers found and their experiences, as well as the history, as i have met 1 or 2 people who liberated camps or saw the news reels at the time and were horrified. Otherwise i cant see the point, especially so close to Parliament as this feels more relevant in Europe where the holocaust happened and has a more powerful meaning seeing places like Auschwitz etc. I wonder if they will incorporate British concentration camps from the Boer war?


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Really ?
They wont incorporate British CP's because , nasty as they were, they were a minor blip in the ongoing colonial shananagans.
Where as The Holocaust was something, well , quite different & unique. 
Nyet ?
So my advice to you is boss , meant in fluffyist way, dont be obtuse.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

'Hugh'
'James C'
'The spliff fairy'
'Dreadathecontrols'

Bloody hell !

All back from the undead.

Only need Gothic F to extricate himself from the depths of the skybar & it'll be The Millenium Tower crew from Cool Britania.
( yeh yeh yeh..
i know....
It says I registered in 2004 but I had to re- register cos I changed to Windows 98 or some such wizardry...)


Re: the above article.
One of the reasons Israel happened was because no one wanted 'em. There was actually Brit mllitary standoffs against boats full of Jews. 
Many did come though.
Some of my family as it goes.
But even if The Brits weren't as welcoming as they want to historically present , The Holocaust was its own thing. 
Only Pol Pot & Stalin came anywhere close. 
The Brits were a minor player in the atrocities stakes .


----------



## SE9

*21 Buckle Street* | Aldgate E1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970654

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 21 Buckle Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Aldgate East









Project facts


Developer: SACO Property Group

Architect: Grzywinski+Pons

Height: 43m

Floors: 13

Aparthotel rooms: 103

Plans for 21 Buckle Street have been approved following a public inquiry.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

More historic soho destroyed forever! Tragic.


----------



## flierfy

Mr Cladding said:


> DSC02638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


If it wasn't for Tower Bridge, this could be in any 3rd tier city in China. Where you see quality in these developments is completely beyond me.


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Cladding progress at Newfoundland, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










Construction progress at the Madison, photo by chest:


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

SE9 said:


> *The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078
> 
> Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14
> 
> London borough: Tower Hamlets
> 
> Station: South Quay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: LBS Properties
> 
> Architect: Make Architects
> 
> Height: 182m
> 
> Floors: 54
> 
> Homes: 423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction progress at the Madison, photo by chest:


This is looking better than the renders! Excellent stuff.


----------



## moionet

^^ I've almost changed my bad opinion about this building, but still waiting for completion.


----------



## SE9

*St Giles Circus* | St Giles WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908669

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: St Giles Circus, St Giles, London WC2 

London borough: Camden

Station: Tottenham Court Road
















Project facts


Developer: Consolidated Developments

Architect: Orms Architects

800 capacity music venue

280 capacity grassroots music venue




























Further progress at St Giles Circus, updates by David Holt:


----------



## PortoNuts

The Madison is looking very fancy. Great cladding.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://i.imgur.com/Cg6dxZh.jpg

Love some glass brick. Can't wait to see it when its done.


----------



## SE9

It was good to see 21 Buckle Street win its appeal. It should have been approved firsthand.


----------



## SE9

*Euston Station* | Somers Town NW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973256

Official website: https://www.hs2.org.uk/stations/london-euston


Location


Address: Euston Station, Euston Road, London NW1

London borough: Camden

Services: National Rail







| Overground







| Underground









Project facts


Developer: HS2 Limited

Architect: Grimshaw

Platforms: 24

High speed platforms: 11










Works are underway to demolish the office buildings below, to make way for the new Euston Station:

- *New Civil Engineer:* Euston HS2 works ramp up with towers demolition

- *HM Government:* First crane arrives as HS2 prepares to demolish Euston towers

- *Construction Enquirer:* Skanska Costain JV starts Euston Station HS2 demolition works


----------



## SE9

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










The Wardian continues its ascent, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*DAMAC Tower* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://damactower.co.uk


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










DAMAC Tower rising in Vauxhall, photos by David Holt:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Whens the ETTO on this one ?


----------



## SE9

Not sure about its topping out, but it's advertised to complete in Q4 2020.


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com



Location


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: Wanda Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m | 161m

Floors: 58 | 43










The core River Tower at One Nine Elms peeking above the site hoardings, photos by David Holt:


----------



## MikeVegas

Every time I see what the skyline of London has become since my trips there in the 80's I have a smile on my face.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Every time I see the 1 Nine Elms core I have a look of disbelief on my face 😮


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Thanks SE9


----------



## hugh

Dusty Hare said:


> Every time I see the 1 Nine Elms core I have a look of disbelief on my face 😮


CGI, cardboard cutout?


----------



## Dusty Hare

hugh said:


> CGI, cardboard cutout?


I do have my suspicions


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West | PRP

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,966










A completed section of phase 5 of Kidbrooke Village:


----------



## SE9

*Lord's Masterplan* | St John's Wood NW8

Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619894

Official website: https://www.lords.org/lords/the-masterplan-for-lords


Location


Address: Lord's Cricket Ground, St John's Wood Road, London NW8

London borough: Westminster

Station: St John's Wood







| Marylebone
















Project facts


Developer: Marylebone Cricket Club

Masterplan architect: Populous

Capacity: 32,000

Cost: £260 million

WilkinsonEyre's plans for the Compton and Edrich Stands have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> DAMAC Tower rising in Vauxhall, photos by David Holt:


Very hopeful about this one. :cheers:


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.onebgp.com


Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Homes: 120

Hotel rooms: 190
 









Construction update from Bishopsgate by rodohert


----------



## ushahid

wonderful projects going up in London.
All the people talking about cheap buildings being built in London, I live in Ottawa, Canada and visit Toronto sometimes, Toronto has been on steroids for past 15+ years and right now there are more than 450 projects in the works. although Toronto has built some beautiful projects over the years, but the average building looks cheap.
I visited London last year for the first time and was amazed by the architecture. London's worst on the scale is Toronto's middle on the scale. London builds classy buildings.


----------



## ushahid

delete


----------



## SE9

*Shard Place* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Sellar | REM

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27

Homes: 148










Cladding progress at the northern face of Shard Place, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Thameside West* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2148010

Official website: http://keystone-london.co.uk/thameside-west


Location


Address: Land At Thameside West and Carlsberg Tetley, Dock Road, London E16

London borough: Newham

Station: Thameside West









Project facts


Developer: Keystone London | GLA Land & Property

Architect: Foster + Partners | John McAlsan & Partners | Patel Taylor

Site area: 18.79 hectares

Homes: 5,000

Plans for Thameside West have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo viewed from Vauxhall Bridge, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/wood-wharf


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










The view from Shooter's Hill and Blackwall towards Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*London Centre for Music* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799831

Official website: https://culturemile.london/centreformusic


Location


Address: 150 London Wall, London EC2

Ward: Aldersgate

Station: Barbican







| St Paul's







| Moorgate
















Project facts


Developer: City of London Corporation

Architect: Diller Scofidio + Renfro

Cost: £288 million

Diller Scofidio + Renfro's winning design for the London Centre for Music has been unveiled:

- *France 24:* 'Truly great' plans unveiled for new London concert hall

- *Architects Journal:* Diller Scofidio + Renfro unveils £288m City of London concert hall

- *Evening Standard:* A first look at the designs for Square Mile's new £288m Centre for Music


----------



## SE9

*Alexandra Palace Redevelopment* | Wood Green N22

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800897

Official website: http://www.alexandrapalace.com/about-us/regeneration


Location


Address: Alexandra Palace, Alexandra Palace Way, London N22

London borough: Haringey

Station: Alexandra Palace







| Wood Green









Project facts


Developer: Alexandra Park and Palace Charitable Trust

Architect: FCB Studios

Cost: £27 million 

East court: 1,840m²

Theatre space: 2,730m²

The completed redevelopment of the East Wing of Alexandra Palace:


----------



## SE9

*Manhattan Loft Gardens* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211899

Official website: https://manhattanloftgardens.com


Location


Address: Plot N24, Zone 3, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Manhattan Loft Corporation

Architect: Skidmore, Owings and Merrill

Height: 143m

Floors: 42

Homes: 248

Hotel rooms: 146
 
The completed Manhattan Loft Gardens scheme, photo by potto:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, the London Centre for Music!


----------



## hugh

Cheers, SE9, the usual running tab on appreciation.


----------



## capslock

ThatOneGuy said:


> Wow, the London Centre for Music!


Hmmm not sure. It's all a bit vacuous to me. They really didn't want to put any seats in that auditorium in case the need for an audience compromised their architecture did they.

Still early days I suppose and very conceptual - right now it looks like a student project though - or like those speculative portfolios of made up projects that chinese render companies bombard you with. 

The Alexandra Palace scheme just underneath however looks fantastic.


----------



## towerpower123

SE9 said:


> *Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626
> 
> Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/wood-wharf
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14
> 
> London borough: Tower Hamlets
> 
> Station: Canary Wharf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Canary Wharf Group
> 
> Cost: £2 billion
> 
> Homes: 3,277
> 
> Office space: 175,000m²
> 
> Retail space: 25,000m²
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from Shooter's Hill and Blackwall towards Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


These images really show the shear scale of London's building boom! Cranes everywhere!


----------



## Axelferis

SE9 said:


>


This is a "strike at the core" :cheers:
Lovely, genuine, spectacular 

London offers to the music! I like it!!


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo and the wider City cluster from London's East End, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*New City Court* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1822549

Official website: http://newcitycourt.com


Location


Address: 4-26 St Thomas Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Great Portland Estates

Architect: AHMM

Height: 139m

Floors: 37

Office space: 46,374m²

Plans for New City Court have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts

The buildings are not particularly exciting but the cladding looks good.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Edwardian Leicester Square* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: http://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare-en.html


Project facts


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Screens: 2









Post originally by SE9

Update 1/18

DSC01643 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC01646 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow it's rising fast, it seemed to be taking ages last time I saw it.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Shard Place* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Sellar | REM

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27

Homes: 148









Post originally by SE9

Update 1/19 & 1/21

20190118_100657 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


20190118_100809 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC01782 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC01946 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60

Homes: 566










Update 1/21

DSC02036 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02080 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02082 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02121 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Update 1/21

DSC02022 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02089 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02091 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02113 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Bankside Collection* | Southwark SE1

Official website: https://thebanksidecollection.com/

Location: Google Maps

Update 1/19

DSC01737 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










Update 1/21

DSC02092 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02093 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02097 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02100 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02102 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


DSC02104 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

This batch of projects is all coming together now :applause:


----------



## Tellvis

Question:
I find that this thread is not 'updating' from the main thread, 'last page' update not working?...anyone else having this problem?


----------



## wakka12

Tellvis said:


> Question:
> I find that this thread is not 'updating' from the main thread, 'last page' update not working?...anyone else having this problem?


That happened to me a few days ago but its corrected for me now, that glitch seems to happen a lot though


----------



## PortoNuts

*Firms named for £1bn East London framework*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/01/28/firms-named-for-1bn-east-london-framework/



> *The company behind the £1bn regeneration of Barking town centre in East London has unveiled the full line-up of main contractors it plans to use.*
> 
> The council’s wholly owned urban regeneration company Be First will use seven firms to deliver over 40 projects.
> 
> Under the plan, the existing Crown House tower block will be demolished and replaced with two new apartment blocks due to complete by April 2021.


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Construction progress this week at Twentytwo, photos by chest:


----------



## JamieUK

Jason Hawkes been boss again.


----------



## SE9

*One Park Drive* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://residential.canarywharf.com/one-park-drive


Location


Address: 1 Park Drive, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Herzog & de Meuron

Height: 205m

Floors: 58

Homes: 484










Construction progress at One Park Drive, photo by Images George Rex:


----------



## SE9

*Olympia London redevelopment* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2103705

Official website: https://olympia.london


Location


Address: Olympia London, Hammersmith Road, London W14

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Kensington Olympia























Project facts


Developer: Yoo Capital | Deutsche Finance

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | SPPARC

Cost: £700 million

Floorspace: 186,204m² (GIA)

Plans for the redevelopment of the Olympia London have been approved by Hammersmith & Fulham Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## wakka12

It does look a lot better after though tbf. And its so much better for the environment to reuse buildings like this rather than tearing it all down and rebuilding


----------



## Mr.D00p

wakka12 said:


> And its so much better for the environment to reuse buildings like this rather than tearing it all down and rebuilding



..just delaying the inevitable.


----------



## JonMaze

Mr.D00p said:


> Talk about polishing a turd.



Unfortunately all it does now is represent greed, deception, and social cleansing. 

At least the new moneyed tenants will be able to brag that they live in a Goldfinger building.


----------



## DarJoLe

Mr.D00p said:


> ..just delaying the inevitable.


Inevitable what? It's grade-II listed.


----------



## the spliff fairy

They should just paint it white


----------



## metroranger

SE9 said:


> *Golden Hinde Museum* | Southwark SE1
> Plans have been unveiled for a new museum and visitor centre at the Golden Hinde:


Strange there is a museum for a replica of the Hinde. 
My cousin is a blacksmith and did the wrought iron work on this replica.
I wonder where all the drinkers at the Old Thameside pub are going to go in the summer.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Final consent for £1bn Ford Dagenham housing scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/03/05/final-consent-for-1bn-ford-dagenham-housing-scheme/



> *Plans to build one of only three schemes in London with over 3,000 planned homes have cleared the final planning hurdle.*
> 
> *Now developer Countryside Properties and London & Quadrant Housing Trust can build a £1bn neighbourhood at the 29-hectare old Ford Dagenham plant in East London.*
> 
> Their ambitious plans for the Beam Park site includes a new rail station, two primary schools, a nursery, community facilities, retail and open spaces, as well as the new homes.


----------



## PortoNuts

*High times: 76 tall buildings to join London's skyline in 2019*

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/mar/05/tall-buildings-london-skyline-2019



> *London’s skyline continues to head upwards, with a record 76 tall buildings due to be completed this year, a three-fold increase from 2018.*
> 
> The number of tall towers – more than 20 storeys high – planned or under construction has also hit a new record of 541, up from 510 in 2017, according to the latest research from the industry forum New London Architecture (NLA).


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

The Balfron Tower (and the Trellick Tower) is a beauty. Brutalism, you either like it or you don't I suppose.


----------



## hugh

AUTOTHRILL said:


> The Balfron Tower (and the Trellick Tower) is a beauty. Brutalism, you either like it or you don't I suppose.


I like to think of them communicating with each other, in some Brutalist Jungian way.


----------



## heymikey1981

*100 Liverpool Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2011151

Official website: https://www.broadgate.co.uk/bright-new-broadgate


Location


Address: 100 Liverpool Street, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Hopkins Architects

Floors: 12

Floorspace: 68,303m² (GEA)


----------



## SE9

NLA London Tall Buildings Survey
March 2019


Extracts from the 2019 edition of the London Tall Buildings Survey:


----------



## 486

Thanks SE9! That's a staggering amount in the pipeline, astonishing even. Can't wait for more of the Greenwich projects to get started.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction update for Wood Wharf, photo by Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Queens Quarter* | Croydon CR9

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1724314

Official website: http://hubgroup.co.uk/projects/taberner-house/


Location


Address: Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

London borough: Croydon

Station: George Street







| East Croydon
















Project facts


Developer: Hub Group

Architect: AHMM

Height: 114m | 71m | 64m | 46m

Floors: 35 | 21 | 19 | 13

Homes: 514










A double update, from fellow member archoptical and developer HUB Group.


Taberner House site, Croydon by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com

Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










22 Bishopsgate as viewed from The Shard, photo by Union Man.

Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Monster.


----------



## soren5en

_Turnmill. Piercy & Company (2015 - 2018)
_

















































































Kilian O'Sullivan
https://www.piercyandco.com/projects/view/turnmill


----------



## soren5en

_Hoxton Press. David Chipperfield Architects (2013 - 2018)_














































https://www.henrywoide.co.uk/
https://www.francescorussophoto.com/journal/the-view-from-hoxton-press
https://www.stirlingackroyd.com/properties/11839914/sales
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/01/04/david-chipperfield-architects-karakusevic-carson-hoxton-press-towers-hackney-london/


----------



## soren5en

_ 8 Artillery Row. Make Architects_





































https://www.remax.co.uk/


----------



## soren5en

_Blackfriars Circus. Maccreanor Lavington Architects (2018)_


















































































https://www.brick.org.uk/
https://www.building.co.uk/buildings/projects-blackfriars-circus-london/5096851.article
http://www.architecturetoday.co.uk/blackfriars-circus/


----------



## Atmosphere

Some amazing brickwork there!


----------



## soren5en

_The Interlock. Bureau de Change Architects. (2018)_

_ by Gilbert McCarragher_
























































https://architizer.com/projects/the-interlock/
https://hgglondon.co.uk/project/theinterlock/#


----------



## Union Man

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo on Monday taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*One Crown Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811527

Official website: https://www.onecrownplace.com


Location


Address: 5-29 Sun Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Moorgate















 
Project facts


Developer: AlloyMTD Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 123m | 107m

Floors: 33 | 29

Homes: 246
 









Construction progress at One Crown Place, photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.onebgp.com


Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Homes: 120

Hotel rooms: 190
 









Construction progress at One Bishopsgate Plaza, photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com


Location


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38

Homes: 412










Construction progress at The Stage, photos by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Shard Place* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646385

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 28-30 London Bridge Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Sellar | REM

Architect: Renzo Piano

Height: 95m

Floors: 27

Homes: 148










Progress at Shard Place, photo taken last week by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## cristof

22 is too bulky it doesnt fit well with the city skyline, the previous project dont remember the name back to 2008 was more aesthetic for the area.


----------



## Axelferis

latest buildings in the city ruins its skyline


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Ok.
Lets move on
Skylines are Ace of Spades.
Next is The Diamond & 1 US.


----------



## Union Man

*6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744236

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

Ward: Lime Street

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank-Monument
















Project facts


Developer: Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

Architect: WilkinsonEyre

Height: 204m

Floors: 50

Floorspace: 52,954m² (GIA)










Potentially the start of piling has commenced onsite, following from the demolition of the former building. Photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## prinzdan92

The whole area is becoming too packed.. I honestly think is looking tacky and non stylish at all hno:


----------



## Union Man

*40 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660252

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

Ward: Aldgate

Station: Fenchurch Street







| Tower Hill-Tower Gateway
















Project facts


Developer: Henderson Global Investors 

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 154m

Floors: 34

Floorspace: 82,903m² (GIA)










Demolition scaffolding continues to rise on site. Photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay








 
Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35
 









Construction progress at South Quay Plaza, photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










Construction progress at the Madison, photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com


Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










The Wardian, both towers are near to topping out. Photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/wood-wharf


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Phase one of Wood Wharf continues to ascend, photos taken by myself:


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


Untitled by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

Union Man, your updates are amazing. :cheers: 

The amount of construction going on in London is mindboggling.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

/\/\/\/\
Great pics
Yep


----------



## joeyoe121

The name of it really is toe-curling, but looking forward to this area being finished


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Name ?
Centre Point ?
Oh I get it.
Outernet lol.
What committee agreed to that ?
Ffs !


----------



## erbse

That sphere... that tulip... that future shit!  Great and funny stuff, inspiring. Even though it's very zeitgeist-driven "eventytecture".


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Yep.
But if I was god they'ed build The Tulip in CW & something spiral like in Moskva , in its place


----------



## capslock

erbse said:


> That sphere... that tulip... that future shit!  Great and funny stuff, inspiring. Even though it's very zeitgeist-driven "eventytecture".


Is that your word? I find it really hard to say out loud for some reason.

Eventytecture... hmmm.


----------



## inno4321

SE9 said:


> *Tottenham Hotspur Stadium* | Tottenham N17
> 
> Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397
> 
> Official website: http://new-stadium.tottenhamhotspur.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> 
> Address: 782 High Road, London N17
> 
> London borough: Haringey
> 
> Station: White Hart Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Northumberland Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> New London home for THFC and the NFL
> 
> Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club
> 
> Architect: Populous
> 
> Stadium capacity: 62,062
> 
> Spurs' new stadium has hosted its first test event:
> 
> - *BBC News:* A glimpse inside Tottenham's new £1bn state-of-the-art stadium
> 
> - *The Times:* Tottenham Hotspur’s new stadium should be a source of pride for all of football
> 
> - *Evening Standard:* Tottenham bank on new fan experience at their glittering £1bn new stadium


Son


----------



## Bidelson

VDB said:


> Centre Point looking sexy in this image


Before:
https://www.google.ru/maps/@51.5164...YyNjd9Ow!2e0!5s20080601T000000!7i13312!8i6656
After
https://www.google.ru/maps/@51.5164...CnyJBFQQ!2e0!5s20181101T000000!7i13312!8i6656

Befor:
https://www.google.ru/maps/@51.5153...FYpD9LxA!2e0!5s20081001T000000!7i13312!8i6656
After:
https://www.google.ru/maps/@51.5153...c6uBrLhQ!2e0!5s20180401T000000!7i16384!8i8192
: орехи:


----------



## PortoNuts

Hope the Sphere gets approved.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren wins £27m North London HQ job*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/03/26/mclaren-wins-27m-north-london-hq-job/



> *McLaren Construction has secured the job to build a headquarters in North London for software giant Metaswitch. Property specialist Stoford Developments is developing the 66,000 sq ft office building on a one-acre site in Enfield.*
> 
> The building will hold an advanced data centre, rooftop conference centre as well as feature, full-height atrium, for up to 500 staff.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Government indicates support for Crossrail to Ebbsfleet extension with £5m feasibility funding*

http://www.railtechnologymagazine.c...bsfleet-extension-with-5m-feasibility-funding



> *The government has indicated it is open to an extension of the delayed Crossrail project to Ebbsfleet, with £5m committed to help fund preparations for the new route in a “landmark moment” for Bexley and north west Kent.*
> 
> Brokenshire’s announcement will see £4.85m made available for a study into options for delivering transport enhancements between Abbey Wood and Ebbsfleet, which is the route of the proposed extension.
> 
> Bexley Council welcomed the news, stating it had opened the way for a Crossrail extension which it said will transform connectivity in the area and transform 10-miles of under-used housing land on the London/Kent border into new homes and employment sites.


----------



## ushahid

*Twentytwo (22 Bishopsgate) | London | 278m | 62 fl | U/C *

The City of London from London Bridge by Richard Francis, on Flickr

The top of 22 Bishopsgate, with some workers present for a sense of scale! by Richard Francis, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

So massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Grainger teams up with TfL to deliver 3,000 rental homes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...ams-up-with-tfl-to-deliver-3000-rental-homes/



> *Transport for London has selected residential landlord Grainger as its joint venture development partner for eight sites in London.*
> 
> Together TfL and Grainger will deliver over 3,000 new homes across the seed sites, with a minimum of 40% affordable homes on all new planning consents, and the remainder predominantly for the private rental market.
> 
> Build to rent schemes form part of TfL’s wider programme to provide a long-term development pipeline, delivering an initial 10,000 homes across 320 acres, with a target to start construction on the sites by 2021.


----------



## potto

would be worth renting just for the funky soft furnishing designs


----------



## SE9

*The Tulip* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: The Tulip | City of London
Official website: https://www.thetulip.com


Location

*Address:* Land next to 20 Bury Street, London EC3 | *Ward:* Aldgate

*Station:* Liverpool Street




























| Bank-Monument

















Project facts

*Developer:* J. Safra Group

*Architect:* Foster + Partners

*Height:* 290m

*Floors:* 12

*Floorspace:* 14,885m² (GIA)

Plans for the Tulip have been approved by the City of London.


----------



## PortoNuts

:applause:


----------



## Mr.D00p

Looking forward to the first passengers getting stuck in the pods after it breaks down..


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)










A tower crane has been installed at the Design District site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*P5K* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://www.greenpen.london/blog/p5k-phase-one


Location


Address: Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Diller Scofidio + Renfo

Length: 5km










Progress at the first phase of the P5K elevated pedestrian space, photo by potto:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Del


----------



## PortoNuts

*Autumn start for Mount Anvil’s largest ever scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/04/16/autumn-start-for-mount-anvils-largest-ever-scheme/



> *London developer Mount Anvil, in partnership with ExCeL London, has secured planning for phases two and three of its Royal Docks development in East London.*
> 
> The 800-home scheme located on the Western Gateway of the dock adjoins phase one, known as Royal Docks West – a 19-storey tower, which was launched successfully to market in spring 2017 and is now 90% sold.


----------



## PortoNuts

*San Francisco, New York and London have world’s highest building costs*

http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/news/san-francisco-new-york-and-london-have-worlds-high/



> *The most expensive cities to build in are now San Francisco, New York, London, Zurich and Hong Kong, according to the UK-based cost consultant Turner & Townsend (T&T).*
> 
> The difference between the cheapest and most expensive cities for construction is “remarkable and increasing”, according to T&T. The lowest 10 cities have average construction costs that are 22% those of the highest 10, compared with 25% in the 2018 survey, and the cost of building in bottom-placed Bangalore is just 13% of that in San Francisco.
> 
> One of the main reasons for the differential, the report notes, is “the massive disparity between labour costs worldwide.


----------



## soren5en

_Peabody, Burridge Gardens, St John's Hill ( 2016 )_










_Rodney Harris_




















_[url]Hawkins\Brown_[/URL]


































































https://www.architectmagazine.com/project-gallery/peabody-burridge-gardens-st-johns-hill_o
https://www.brick.org.uk/


----------



## metroranger

Love the brickwork, could do with some of that on the College of Fashion on the East Bank, Stratford.


----------



## PortoNuts

Very pleasant.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Dozen firms win £500m City of London deal*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/04/18/dozen-firms-win-500m-city-of-london-deal/



> *The City of London has named the winners of its general major construction framework covering projects across the capital.*
> 
> Projects procured through the framework are expected to include construction and refurbishment works to various corporate and public buildings, including the Bank of England estate, schools, City of London Police stations, and the Barbican Centre.
> 
> Richard Dobson, Morgan Sindall Construction’s area director for London, said: “This is a key framework covering many of the capital’s most iconic and important buildings and locations and we are delighted to have been appointed.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Eight placed on £200m London Universities framework*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/04/23/eight-placed-on-200m-london-universities-framework/



> *The London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine has named its preferred panel of firms to deliver a £70m upgrade programme over the next seven years.*
> 
> The winning firms could also see the work programme swell to over £200m if The Royal Veterinary College, The School of Oriental and African Studies, University of London and Birkbeck College use the panel to call off firms for works as planned.
> 
> Projects procured through the new set-up will range in value from £250,000 to £10m and will cover a mixed bag of fit-out, building refurbishment and infrastructure replacements.


----------



## SE9

*The Londoner* | Leicester Square WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236014

Official website: https://www.edwardian.com/developments/leicestersquare_12-en.html


Location


Address: 40 Leicester Square, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: Edwardian Group

Architect: Woods Bagot

Height: 38m

Floors: 10

Hotel rooms: 400

Floorspace: 30,123m² (GEA)










This week at the Londoner, photo by David Holt:


----------



## SE9

*Newcombe House* | Notting Hill Gate W11

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028944

Official website: http://newcombehouse.london


Location


Address: Newcombe House and 161-237 Kensington Church Street, London W11

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Notting Hill Gate









Project facts


Developer: Notting Hill Gate KCS Limited

Architect: Urban Sense Architecture

Height: 72m

Floors: 17

Floorspace: 19,825m² (GIA)

The Newcombe House scheme has been called-in by the Secretary of State.


----------



## SE9

*Westferry Printworks* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800044

Official website: http://westferryprintworks.co.uk


Location


Address: 235 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Crossharbour









Project facts


Developer: Northern and Shell

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 155m | 107m | 79m | 66m | 50m

Floors: 46 | 32 | 23 | 18 | 13

Homes: 1,540

Amended plans for Westferry Printworks will be decided following a public inquiry, commencing in August.


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Court* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2014286

Official website: https://www.landmarkcourtsouthwark.co.uk


Location


Address: Land bounded by Southwark Street, Redcross Way and Crossbones Graveyard, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: U+I | TfL

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 40m

Floors: 10

Homes: 35

Office space: 20,116m² (GIA)

Plans for Landmark Court have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*1 and 6 Merchant Square* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316953

Official website: https://merchantsquare.co.uk


Location


Address: 1 and 6 Merchant Square, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Paddington























Project facts


Developer: European Land and Property Limited

Architect: Robin Partington & Partners

Height: 150m | 67m

Floors: 42 | 21

Homes: 426

Plans for 1 and 6 Merchant Square have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## SE9

*8 Albert Embankment* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965413

Official website: http://www.eightalbertembankment.com


Location


Address: 8 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














| Lambeth North








 
Project facts


Developer: U+I | London Fire Commissioner

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Height: 84m | 82m

Floors: 26 | 24

Homes: 417

Hotel rooms: 200

Office space: 10,809m²

London Fire Brigade museum: 1,434m²

Plans for 8 Albert Embankment have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*185 Park Street* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700771

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 185 Park Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars














| London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: J&T Real Estate | Sons & Co

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 64m | 51m | 39m

Floors: 18 | 14 | 9

Homes: 163




























Demolition at the 185 Park Street site is now complete, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://www.southbank-place.com/


Location


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo















 
Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 124m | 108m | 102m 

Floors: 37 | 32 | 30

Homes: 877

Floorspace: 218,147m² (GIA)
 









Southbank Place nearing external completion, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk


Project facts


Developer: Transport for London | Department for Transport

Rolling stock: British Rail Class 345

Track gauge: Standard Gauge

Cost: £17.6 billion

Stations: 40

Route length: 136km

This month at Farringdon, Whitechapel and Tottenham Court Road stations, slated to open in late 2020. Photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*One Nine Elms* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com


Location


Address: 1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: R&F Properties

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 200m | 161m

Floors: 56 | 43

Homes: 437

Hotel rooms: 173

The recent continuous concrete pour at One Nine Elms, video courtesy of the Carey Group:

330037666


----------



## soren5en

*Bartholomew Square Residences. (2018)* _Sheppard Robson_

_Dominion House_




























_The Askew Building_



















_Abernethy House._ Backyard Landscaping by _Maylim_




















*Bartholomew Square*

_The Levett Building. __Piercy&Co_
































































_Percivall House._ _MaccreanorLavington_



















_Alex Upton Photography_
_Colorminium_


----------



## SE9

*National Portrait Gallery redevelopment* | Charing Cross WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.npg.org.uk/whatson/news2/inspiring-people


Location


Address: 2 St Martin's Place, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Charing Cross














| Leicester Square









Project facts


Developer: HM Government

Architect: Jamie Fobert Architects | Purcell

Cost: £35.5 million

The redevelopment of the National Portrait Gallery has been approved by Westminster Council:

- *Art Professional:* National Portrait Gallery eyes elite status with major redevelopment

- *Building Design:* Fobert and Purcell's £35.5m National Portrait Gallery scheme secures planning

- *Art Daily:* Planning permission granted for National Portrait Gallery's Inspiring People redevelopment


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Barracks* | Chelsea SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=577494

Official website: https://www.chelseabarracks.com


Location


Address: Chelsea Barracks, Chelsea Bridge Road, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Sloane Square









Project facts


Developer: Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire & Partners | Eric Parry

Site area: 12.8 acres

Homes: 448



















The completed first phase of Chelsea Barracks, photos courtesy of Qatari Diar:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/wood-wharf


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at Wood Wharf and neighbouring schemes, photos by Core Rising:


----------



## cristof

cw is definitely booming, the nearby isle of dogs will pursue the same scheme, and the venue of the Elizabeth line will amplify the constructions too.


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## upupandaway

*EBRD signs for 365,000 sq ft Canary Wharf headquarters*

Deal first tipped by CoStar News sees European bank relocate 2,500 staff from the City










The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) has confirmed it is moving to a 365,000 sq headquarters from Exchange Square in the City of London to the Canary Wharf business district in 2022 in a deal first revealed by CoStar News in September of last year.

The EBRD, which promotes the development of private sector enterprise across 38 emerging economies in three continents, has been located in Exchange Square since 1993. The lease on the property expires in 2022.

On 1 May, Senior Vice President András Simor signed the lease on the property in Five Bank Street, where EBRD staff will occupy the top 12 floors of the 24-storey building.

The Bank’s Board of Directors had approved a proposal for the move on 29 April.

The Directors represent the Bank’s broad international ownership base, comprising 67 countries as well as the European Union and the European Investment Bank.

EBRD said the new building in Bank Street, where some 2,500 London-based EBRD staff out of a total of around 3,500 will work, will be one of the most environmentally advanced offices in the UK, in line with the EBRD’s own emphasis on sustainability and resource efficiency.

Canary Wharf said the move also emphasises the continuing growth and expansion of Canary Wharf where CWG is already developing an additional 4.6m sq ft of new mixed use - office, residential for sale and rent, social housing and retail - development in 19 buildings.

Sir George Iacobescu CBE, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Canary Wharf Group, said: “We are delighted EBRD has chosen Canary Wharf for its new headquarters. The move is testament to the quality of our building, which will be one of the most efficient and sustainable in the UK and to the amenities and environment EBRD employees will enjoy at Canary Wharf. We are looking forward to welcoming EBRD to Canary Wharf which is increasingly a destination for people to work, live and relax.”

András Simor, Senior Vice President, Chief Financial Officer and Chief Operating Officer, European Bank for Reconstruction and Redevelopment, said: “We are greatly looking forward to our move to Canary Wharf. Our ambition was to find a world-class location for our staff, enabling us to continue our mission to change lives in the countries where we operate. 5 Bank Street will give us that, offering outstanding space and facilities while being both cost-effective and environmentally sustainable. We want to become good neighbours and friends to the other occupants of Canary Wharf when we arrive in 2022, and we’re looking forward to working closely with Canary Wharf Group in the coming months and years.”

EBRD appointed BNP PRE during the summer of 2016 to undertake a review of its occupational needs in London in a move which was widely considered a precursor to a larger scale requirement.

EBRD has been looking for roughly the same amount of space it occupies in One Exchange Square, EC2, where it has a lease expiry at the end of 2022.

In early 2015, Canary Wharf Group won planning approval for 1 Bank Street, a 700,000 sq ft office development in the Docklands estate.

The 27-storey, Kohn Pederson Fox-designed scheme at 1 Bank Street will provide capacity for an additional 5,837 full-time jobs.

French bank, Société Générale, agreed a lease for 280,000 sq ft of 1 Bank Street in 2014. It will occupy the ground and first to seventh floors on a 25 year lease at a rent of £47.50 per sq ft and 36 months’ rent free commencing from the summer of 2019.

Since the Brexit vote EBRD has wrongly been linked with relocating its London headquarters away from the capital to mainland Europe. The company has said there will be no implications for its London office, regardless of the outcome of Brexit negotiations. The EBRD is not an EU institution it is an international institution with 68 shareholders, the biggest of which is the United States.

The EBRD was set up in 1991 during the dissolution of the Soviet Union by representatives of 40 nations from three continents and two European institutions, the European Investment Bank and the EEC, now EU.

JLL is the leasing agent on 1-5 Bank Street.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for vast King’s Cross scheme final phase*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/05/01/green-light-for-vast-kings-cross-scheme-final-phase/



> *Developers behind the vast King’s Cross redevelopment in London has got the green light for one of the last phases of the scheme.The W Zone, located off York Way, will comprise three mixed-use buildings, known as W1, W2 and W3, positioned around a central podium garden.*
> 
> Buildings W1 and W2 have been designed by Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios and David Morley Architects and will provide 218 homes.
> 
> Building W1 is split into two blocks of 11 storeys and 16 storeys, which will comprise 140 open market flats, fronting York Way.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Osborne confirmed winner of £40m Regent House rebuild*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/04/25/osborne-confirmed-winner-of-40m-regent-house-rebuild/



> *Osborne has been awarded the £40m contract to rebuild Regent House on George Street in west London. Main construction work will start next month to replace the former 1960s office building for developer Native Land.*
> 
> This mixed-use scheme comprises office accommodation over six floors, as well as 24 private residential apartments.
> 
> There will also be four ground/lower ground retail units, which will be leased back and directly controlled by The Portman Estate as part of its retail strategy to reinvigorate Edgware Road and continue its investment in the Marylebone area.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Dumont* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635415

Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/albert-embankment/the-dumont


Location


Address: 22-29 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall
















Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: David Walker Architects

Height: 94m

Floors: 30

Homes: 186










Construction update by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*DAMAC Tower* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://aykonlondonone.com


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










DAMAC Tower (or whatever its called this week), photo update by Potto.


----------



## PortoNuts

Truly making an impact now.


----------



## SE9

*W1, W2 and W3* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/the-triangle-site


Location


Address: W Zone, York Way, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Haptic Architects | Jan Kattein Architects

Floors: 17 | 8 | 3

Homes: 218

Plans for the W Zone have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## SE9

*International Academy of Greenwich* | Lee Green SE12

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.iag.world


Location


Address: Former Bowring Sports Ground, Eltham Road, London SE12

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Lee







| Blackheath









Project facts


Developer: Department for Education

Architect: Architecture Initiative

Floors: 3

Student places: 765

Floorspace: 6,316m² (GIA)

An example of a proposal for a new secondary school in London, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*VI Castle Lane* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://www.vicastlelane.com


Location


Address: 6 Castle Lane, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Victoria















 
Project facts


Developer: Sons & Co

Architect: Da Costa Mahindroo Architects

Height: 23m

Floors: 6

Homes: 31

The recently completed 6 Castle Lane scheme, comprising 28 apartments and 3 townhouses:


----------



## SE9

*National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041234

Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-holocaust-memorial-foundation


Location


Address: Victoria Tower Gardens, Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Westminster









Project facts


Developer: HM Government | UK Holocaust Memorial Foundation

Architect: Adjaye Associates | Ron Arad Architects

Cost: £50 million

Amended plans for the holocaust memorial have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Bowater

arthurstudent said:


> Spot the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr[/IMG]


No one expected the building boom that the vote for Brexit delivered, although it makes sense that given the economy will be boosted massively post independence so will demand for offices and upmarket residences will be supercharged.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

Bowater said:


> No one expected the building boom that the vote for Brexit delivered, although it makes sense that given the economy will be boosted massively post independence so will demand for offices and upmarket residences will be supercharged.


The economy will be held back you mean. But this is not the thread for that discussion.


----------



## Pennypacker

Bowater said:


> No one expected the building boom that the vote for Brexit delivered, although it makes sense that given the economy will be boosted massively post independence so will demand for offices and upmarket residences will be supercharged.


Most of those projects have been in planning for years. Brexit had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Atmosphere

I think (hope) it was sarcasm...


----------



## erkantang

Dd


----------



## steppenwolf

Bowater said:


> No one expected the building boom that the vote for Brexit delivered, although it makes sense that given the economy will be boosted massively post independence so will demand for offices and upmarket residences will be supercharged.


I can't stand this kind of statement that is full of personal opinion in the form of factual statements. It's even written in a cheery tone that assumes we are all in agreement. It's pure Brexiteer blind optimism.

As written above most of these projects were planned and funded before the referendum when the UK was thriving inside the EU. Plenty of projects which weren't fully committed have been scrapped, and these ones have simply been built out because they've essentially been paid for. Whether anyone will buy the flats or take the office space is yet to be seen. The collapse in the value of the pound is probably tempting a few foreign buyers of course.


----------



## london lad

Stick the brexit drivel to the thread created for it as obvious this thread will just descend into the usual bollix where people with opposing entrenched views will insist their particular point of view is correct.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Landsec to start three London schemes this year*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/05/14/landsec-to-start-three-london-schemes-this-year/



> *Developer Landsec is planning to start three major London schemes this year as it expands its development pipeline to 3.6m sq ft.*
> 
> Landsec chief executive Robert Noel said: “We have added to our pipeline of development opportunities, with £3bn of schemes in London now on site, being prepared or in feasibility.
> 
> “With low levels of Grade A vacancy in London and occupiers increasingly looking to pre-let, we will be starting 0.5m sq ft of speculative development this year.”


----------



## TowerVerre:)

the spliff fairy said:


> Canary Wharf - one of 5 rising clusters
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> P1000057 by RJS London, on Flickr


Wow, are there more towers in the pipeline? I always found Canary Wharf to look superboring but now after just two years it starts to rival skylines like Singapore.


----------



## Andre_idol

lyonshall said:


> Manhattan Loft Gardens is stunning, much to my surprise. It looks better than the renders.


Every time I see that first shot of the building I keep thinking it´s a render :uh:


----------



## london lad

TowerVerre:) said:


> Wow, are there more towers in the pipeline? I always found Canary Wharf to look superboring but now after just two years it starts to rival skylines like Singapore.


The following are planned for the Isle of dogs 

Alpha sq 2x towers 
Millharbour village west & East 4x towers 
Skylines tower 
Quay House tower 
54 Marsh wall x2 towers 
30 Marsh wall tower 
40 Marsh wall tower 
225 Marsh wall tower 
Spire tower tower. 

West ferry printworks x3 towers 
Canary wharf has around a dozen more towers planned at North Quay, wood wharf, 10 Bank St, Park Place. 

Riverside South site could have anywhere between 2 - 4 towers as its such a big site


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also the foreground of that shot (where the golf courses/ car parks are) is slated for this:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I imagine we'll eventually see something else proposed for the North Quay site too. Another 3-4 skyscrapers there, potentially!


----------



## hugh

I wouldn't be too upset if the Calatrava project doesn't go ahead. Not a big fan.


----------



## Atmosphere

To each their own I suppose. It would be the only thing worth visiting that area for, for me.


----------



## hugh

I hear you, but for me it looks like something that would have been innovative in the early 70s (I happen to be a big fan of 60s/70s architecture), but this, now, no.


----------



## SE9

Andre_idol said:


> Every time I see that first shot of the building I keep thinking it´s a render :uh:


Effortlessly the best highrise in Stratford. Good thing it wasn't scuppered by the distant hedge.


----------



## SE9

PGGM and L&G Capital have purchased the Wandsworth B&Q scheme:

- *Building Design:* Hawkins Brown working on £500m build-to-rent scheme

- *Property Week:* L&G to deliver largest BTR scheme to date in Wandsworth

- *Evening Standard:* Legal & General to develop 1000 rental homes in Wandsworth


----------



## SE9

*Capital House* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873822

Official website: http://greystar-capitalhouse.com


Location


Address: 42-46 Weston Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: Greystar

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 133m

Floors: 39

Student units: 905

Plans for Capital House have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://group.canarywharf.com/portfolio/wood-wharf


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at the first phase of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## MikeVegas

Love how Capital House plays against and with the train sheds.


----------



## gravesVpelli

hugh said:


> I hear you, but for me it looks like something that would have been innovative in the early 70s (I happen to be a big fan of 60s/70s architecture), but this, now, no.


Have to confess that if the Calatrava scheme goes ahead, it would be the only architecturally significant project on all of the peninsula. Calatrava always manages to pull it off, whether it's the cite of arts and sciences in Valencia or Manhattan's great Armadillo terminal. London needs another modern icon and this could be it. But having looked at the aerials here had this been North America, one would have three or four river bridges, linking Canary Wharf with the peninsula - what is wrong with London?


----------



## upupandaway

*New office construction in London at three-year high
37 new schemes have broken ground in the last six months*
20 MAY 2019|JAMES BUCKLEY
https://product.costar.com/home/news/156036178?tag=1
Construction of new offices in central London is at its highest level in three years, according to Deloitte Real Estate’s latest London Office Crane Survey, published today.

The latest biannual survey recorded 37 new schemes breaking ground in the last six months adding 3.5m sq ft into the development pipeline.

The total office space under construction in the capital is 13.2m sq ft – a 12% increase on the previous survey. 
Mike Cracknell, director at Deloitte Real Estate, said: “London’s office market remains resilient in the face of uncertainty as we witness an encouraging increase in new construction starts. This is testament to developers’ continued confidence in London’s office leasing market long-term.”

The average size of new developments increased from 80,000 sq ft to 96,000 sq ft this survey and King’s Cross boasted four new starts representing a 26% share of all new starts. Meanwhile the City of London continues to dominate construction activity with 6.7m sq ft across 33 schemes. This is over half (51%) of the total volume across the capital. The City has also seen a shift in favour of large-scale refurbishments versus new builds as developers began work on eight refurbishments which will deliver 800,000 sq ft of Grade A space.

Office development in the West End is up 10% on the previous survey and currently has 1.9m sq ft under construction across 27 schemes. Midtown and King’s Cross also experienced a rise in construction levels, increasing their square footage under construction by 7% and 65% respectively.

Cracknell continued: “Quite simply developers would not start construction if the demand for leasing offices was not there, or expected to be there, especially in the submarkets outside of the City, West End and Midtown. Over half (55%) of the office space under construction is already let and for larger schemes* over three quarters (78%) is already committed to. Notably occupiers in the financial services sector have pre-let 2.1m sq ft of space that is still under construction. This is a 50% increase in six months and suggests there is confidence the sector remains committed to London.”

Technology, media and telecoms (TMT) office occupiers have also increased pre-let activity with 2.4 million sq ft – up by 24% from the previous survey. Serviced office providers are the third largest occupier sector pre-letting office space in central London with 700,000 sq ft spoken for.

Cracknell added: “Aside from the current higher than average construction levels, we look ahead into the future development pipeline of all proposed and planned office schemes. The survey indicates a reduction in the future supply of Grade A space as the pipeline has declined by 23% over the last two years and currently stands at 30m sq ft, compared to 39m sq ft in 2017. This could point to a more competitive pre-letting environment over the coming years as the future supply of office space slows.”


----------



## SE9

gravesVpelli said:


> Have to confess that if the Calatrava scheme goes ahead, it would be the only architecturally significant project on all of the peninsula. Calatrava always manages to pull it off, whether it's the cite of arts and sciences in Valencia or Manhattan's great Armadillo terminal. London needs another modern icon and this could be it. But having looked at the aerials here had this been North America, one would have three or four river bridges, linking Canary Wharf with the peninsula - what is wrong with London?


The issue is clearance. The Thames needs to be navigable for tall ships at this stretch, which requires tall bridges. Given that the Peninsula is only just transitioning from an industrial to a residential area, there's been little historic need for crossings between the Peninsula and Canary Wharf, let alone multiple tall fixed crossings. 

As the Peninsula densifies, there's certainly a pressing need for better crossings to Canary Wharf. Speaking to planners, they envisaged a pedestrian ferry linking the two. In the near-term I'd personally prefer a high capacity pedestrian tunnel, akin to Toronto's Billy Bishop pedestrian tunnel.

While Calatrava's proposal will be an icon for the Peninsula, I believe that it will still be second in architectural significance to Rogers' Dome.


----------



## SE9

*London Bridge Station* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320395

Official website: https://www.networkrail.co.uk/stations/london-bridge


Location


Address: London Bridge Station, Station Approach, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Lines: Thameslink







| Southern







| Southeastern









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £1 billion

London Bridge Station has won the 2019 RIBA London Award for best new building:

- *Arch Daily:* RIBA announces London's best new buildings

- *Architects Journal:* RIBA London awards: London Bridge station takes top prize

- *Building:* Coal Drops Yard and London Bridge station among this year's RIBA London winners


----------



## SE9

*Pope's Road redevelopment* | Brixton SW9

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2178122

Official website: http://www.yourbrixtonvoice.com


Location


Address: Pope's Road, London SW9

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Brixton
















Project facts


Developer: Hondo Enterprises

Architect: Adjaye Associates

Plans for the redevelopment of Pope's Road have been unveiled, including an extension of Brixton Market:


----------



## SE9

*Lambeth Town Hall* | Brixton SW2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: http://yournewtownhall.org


Location


Address: 1 Brixton Hill, London SW2

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Brixton
















Project facts


Developer: Lambeth Council | Muse Developments

Architect: Cartwright Pickard

Cost: £104 million

New headquarters for Lambeth Council

Homes: 194

The completed Lambeth Town Hall and Civic Centre scheme in Brixton:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Work starts on £1bn Ford Dagenham regeneration*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/05/23/work-starts-on-1bn-ford-dagenham-regeneration/



> *Building work is getting underway on the first phase of the £1bn regeneration of Beam Park, the derelict site of the former Ford manufacturing plant in East London. Developer Countryside Properties and London & Quadrant Housing Trust plan to transform the 29-hectare old Ford Dagenham plant into a major new community of over 3,000 homes.*


----------



## SE9

London Aerial Showreel
May 2019


The most recent aerial showreel by Jason Hawkes:

339084290​


----------



## SE9

*Lord's Masterplan* | St John's Wood NW8

Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619894

Official website: https://www.lords.org/lords/the-masterplan-for-lords


Location


Address: Lord's Cricket Ground, St John's Wood Road, London NW8

London borough: Westminster

Station: St John's Wood







| Marylebone
















Project facts


Developer: Marylebone Cricket Club

Masterplan architect: Populous

Capacity: 32,000

Cost: £260 million

WilkinsonEyre's plans for the new Compton and Edrich Stands have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## PortoNuts

So it will get a spaceship :cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Marshgate Lane* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332673

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 14 Marshgate Lane, London E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Pudding Mill Lane









Project facts


Developer: City & Suburban Homes

Architect: pH+

Homes: 89

Floorspace: 5,883m² (GIA)

Plans for Marshgate Lane have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation.


----------



## metroranger

^^
Other PH+ projects in the area.

Dace Road

Iceland Wharf

Trego Road

Old Ford Road

Orsman Road

I wonder how all these 'streets in the sky' will fare.


----------



## SE9

*Southernwood Retail Park* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2142118

Official website: https://www.southernwood.london


Location


Address: 2 Humphrey Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Strathclyde Pension Fund

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Height: 159m

Floors: 48

Homes: 725

Floorspace: 81,704m² (GIA)

Plans for Southernwood Retail Park have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## SE9

*Thames Barrier Bridge* | Charlton-Silvertown

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544376

Official website: N/A


Location


Northern landing point: Wards Wharf Approach, London E16

Southern landing point: Eastmoor Street, London SE7

Station: Pontoon Dock







| Charlton









Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Structural engineer: Beckett Rankine

Span: 530m

Formative plans for a pedestrian crossing at the Thames Barrier have been unveiled today:

- *New Civil Engineer:* Thames Barrier Bridge proposal revealed

- *Architects Journal:* Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands reveals Thames Barrier bridge

- *The Charlton Champion:* Architects suggest Thames Barrier bridge for Charlton riverside


----------



## SE9

*100-108 Lower Marsh* | Waterloo SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990827

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 100-108 Lower Marsh, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo
















Project facts


Developer: H Company 3 Limited

Architect: Kyson

Hotel space: 2,262m² (GEA)

Retail space: 642m² (GEA)

Flexible space: 143m² (GEA)










The topping out ceremony at Lower Marsh, photos courtesy of Red Construction:


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## SE9

*Hornsey Town Hall* | Crouch End N8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2134388

Official website: www.hornsey-townhall.co.uk


Location


Address: Hornsey Town Hall, The Broadway, London N8

London borough: Hornsey

Station: Hornsey








| Crouch Hill









Project facts


Developer: Far East Consortium International

Architect: Make Architects

Homes: 146

Floorspace: 23,283m² (GIA)

Ardmore has been appointed as main contractor for the scheme:

- *Construction Enquirer:* Ardmore wins £30m London town hall restoration

- *The Construction Index:* Ardmore lands £30m Hornsey Town Hall development

- *Ham & High:* Far East Consortium appoints Ardmore as contractor for £30m redevelopment


----------



## SE9

*Malt Street Regeneration* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1958587

Official website: http://www.berkeley-oldkentroad.co.uk


Location


Address: Malt Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Homes

Architect: Rolfe Judd

Homes: 1,050

Floorspace: 110,100m² (GEA)

Plans for the Malt Street Regeneration have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Wow, yet another small cluster for London. This city will look amazing in the not so far distant future. I spent a few years living on the Old Kent Road back in the late 90's, this is definitely an improvement to the area.


----------



## Birmingham

> *The New Outdoor Infinity Swimming Pool That Boasts 360 Views Of London
> Looking for outdoor swimming pools in London? We're sure you won't find any others like this...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Award-winning pool designers Compass Pools have recently developed the brand new Infinity London, the only building in the world to offer a 360-degree infinity pool whilst boasting terrifying views 200 metres above the skyline.
> 
> The concept of "death defying swimming pools" is said to be a hot architectural trend in the capital, and adds to London's outdoor swimming pool collection.
> 
> It will feature a 600,000-litre pool located on top of a 55-storey building (the exact building has not yet been confirmed).
> 
> Made from cast acrylic instead of glass, the pool will transmit light at a similar wavelength to water, giving off a perfectly-clear water look. The floor of the pool will also be transparent, so that visitors can see swimmers directly above them.
> 
> The pool will also boast a range of technical features, such as a built-in anemometer to monitor the wind speed to ensure the pool stays at the right temperature. This will also manage the water so that it doesn't overflow to the street below.


https://exquisiteconcierge.co.uk/news/new-outdoor-swimming-pool-360-views-london

And the tower

https://*************************/w...y-london-rooftop-pool-360-degrees-l280519.jpg


----------



## joeyoe121

Edit, my link didn't work either....its on e-architect.co.uk


----------



## JonMaze

How can it not overflow? Or splash down? Just look at it! 

Is it an old April fool joke being recycled?

Madness!


----------



## patataylasaña

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQhnN2sPPLU
LMAO :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

The town hall project looks really good.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Malt Street Regeneration* | Southwark SE1


Looks like a great addition to the area.


----------



## PortoNuts

*500 eco-homes London estate rebuild approved*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/04/500-eco-homes-london-estate-rebuild-approved/



> *Plans have been approved for the next major phase of the rebuilding of the Gascoigne Estate in Barking town centre.*
> 
> More than 526 homes are planned across 11 new buildings at the East London council estate, of which 65% will be affordable rent or shared ownership, and 35% for private sale.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.onebgp.com


Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Homes: 120

Hotel rooms: 190
 









Construction update from Potto.


----------



## PortoNuts

Cladding a bit darker than I expected.


----------



## Fotografer

The New Outdoor Infinity Swimming Pool That Boasts 360 Views Of London Tower

https://ibb.co/VTF6f45

*55 floors/220 m height/possible early 2020 start UC *


----------



## DiogoBaptista

This one is a shame for the perfect quality that the London projects have !

This tower reminds me so much WTC1 Freedom Tower! Please don't aprove and build this cheap copy! uke:


----------



## SE9

*4 Portal Way* | North Acton W3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2181452

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 4 Portal Way, London W3

London borough: Ealing

Station: North Acton







| Acton Main Line
















Project facts


Developer: Aldau Developments

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 203m | 123m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 702

Hotel rooms: 159

Plans for 4 Portal Way have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*5 Kingdom Street* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2181454

Official website: https://www.fivekingdomstreet.com


Location


Address: 5 Kingdom Street, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Paddington























Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Height: 98m

Floors: 18

Office space: 47,694m² (GIA)

Plans for 5 Kingdom Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*High Path Estate* | South Wimbledon SW19

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976944

Official website: http://www.mertonregen.org.uk/high_path


Location


Address: High Path Estate, South Wimbledon, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: South Wimbledon









Project facts


Developer: Circle Housing Merton Priory

Architect: PRP Architects

Cost: £200 million

Homes: up to 1,570

Commercial and community space: up to 9,900m²

Plans for the second phase of the High Path Estate regeneration have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










Construction update by Master_Builder.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk/

Location


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle















 
Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 5,300










Construction update by archoptical


Elephant Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


Elephant Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


Elephant Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


Elephant Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


Elephant Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Southbank Place* | South Bank SE1

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627784

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/construction/current-projects/shell-centre-redevelopment/


Project facts


Address: Shell Centre, 2-4 York Way, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Waterloo
















Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group | Qatari Diar

Architect: Squire and Partners

Cost: £1.3 billion

Floorspace: 218,147m² (GIA)

Homes: 877










The York Road entrance to Waterloo underground has reopened.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Geogregor.


DSC02413 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## wakka12

Elephant and castle is one of the most impressive inner city regeneration projects Ive seen! Nice to see such a large former dead space successfully reintegrated into the city again


----------



## Mr.D00p

wakka12 said:


> Elephant and castle is one of the most impressive inner city regeneration projects Ive seen!



Well considering what was there, you could have just demolished it all and left it at that, and it would have looked a massive improvement.


----------



## capslock

wakka12 said:


> Elephant and castle is one of the most impressive inner city regeneration projects Ive seen! Nice to see such a large former dead space successfully reintegrated into the city again


Yes, just a shame that _what's_ being done (which is fantastic) contrasted so much with _how _it was done (which was appalling)


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632163

Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland/


Location


Address: Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Horden Cherry Lee

Height: 220m

Floors: 60










Newfoundland construction update by Master_Builder.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.onebgp.com


Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Homes: 120

Hotel rooms: 190
 









One Bishopsgate Plaza is close to topping out, photos by jchk.


20190603 One Bishopsgate Plaza I by jezze0410, on Flickr


20190603 One Bishopsgate Plaza II by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Wood Wharf construction update by Geogregor.

DSC03112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03097 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03276 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*1 Bank Street* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692912

Official website: http://group.canarywharf.com/available-office-space/one-bank-street/


Location


Address: 1 Bank Street, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 147m

Floors: 28










1 Bank Street construction update by geogregor


DSC03181 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC03150 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Geogregor

DSC03145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03266 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wardian London* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324062

Official website: http://www.wardianlondon.com

Location


Address: Arrowhead Quay, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay







| Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Glen Howells Architects

Height: 183m | 170m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 792










Wardian London construction update by Geogregor

DSC03129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

DSC03274 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com

Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










22 Bishopsgate construction update by Geogregor

DSC03165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*Marylebone Square* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967827

Official website: https://www.marylebonesquare.com


Location


Address: Car Park, Aybrook Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Baker Street







| Marylebone
















Project facts


Developer: Ridgeford

Architect: Simon Bowden Architecture

Residential units: 79

Floorspace: 25,171m² (GIA)















The launch of Marylebone Square, photos courtesy of Concord London:


----------



## SE9

*Olympia London redevelopment* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2103705

Official website: https://olympia.london


Location


Address: Olympia London, Hammersmith Road, London W14

London borough: Kensington & Chelsea

Station: Kensington Olympia























Project facts


Developer: Yoo Capital | Deutsche Finance

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | SPPARC

Cost: £700 million

Floorspace: 186,204m² (GIA)

Laing O'Rourke has been appointed as main contractor for the redevelopment of Olympia London:

- *Barrakks:* Laing O’Rourke lands £1bn Olympia redevelopment

- *Construction Enquirer:* Laing O’Rourke lands £1bn Olympia revamp

- *Building:* Laing O'Rourke nips in to take prized Olympia deal ahead of Mace


----------



## SE9

*The Sammy Ofer Centre* | Marylebone NW1

London forum thread: N/A

Planning application: Westminster 12/12626/FULL


Location


Address: 97 Marylebone Road, London NW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Baker Street







| Marylebone
















Project facts


Developer: London Business School

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Floorspace: 11,866m² (GIA)

The redevelopment of the old Marylebone Town Hall, shortlisted for the 2019 RIBA London Awards:


----------



## PortoNuts

Exquisite.


----------



## lyonshall

That refurb of the Marylebone Town hall is sumptuous. Very elegant.

By contrast, 22 Bishopsgate. Hmm..... Is there any tower in London, or in the world, which changes quite so much depending on the angle you are viewing from? Seen from some perspectives, it is quite pleasing, even an adornment to the cluster. 

Seen from other angles - e.g. the top of Primrose Hill where I live - it is calamitously ugly, a great big fat brutal slab. What's more, it obscures the views of much more impressive skyscrapers, like the Gherkin or the Cheesegrater.

Such a shame we didn't get the Pinnacle, as originally planned. A missed opportunity, for London.


----------



## lyonshall

Duplicate post. Deleted.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Contractors wanted for £500m north London power plant*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/06/contractors-wanted-for-500m-north-london-power-plant/



> *Construction work will deliver the North London Heat and Power Project (NLHPP) at Edmonton EcoPark – a 16 hectare site in the Upper Lee Valley.*
> 
> The components of the NLHPP are:
> 
> - an Energy Recovery Facility (ERF), to be located in the north of the site, which will treat up to 700,000 tonnes of non-recyclable waste a year and provide enough energy to provide heat and power for up to 127,000 homes;
> 
> - a Resource Recovery Facility (RRF), to be located in the south of the site, which is where bulky waste will be separated for recycling, and will also be the location of a recycling centre for the public and businesses;
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Cladding

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646336

Official website: http://www.berkeley-southquay.co.uk/


Location


Address: South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Foster + Partners

Height: 215m | 192m | 115m

Floors: 68 | 56 | 35










South Quay Plaza as seen from Novotel Canary Wharf, photo by Lumberjack.

2P2A3685_1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com

Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Update by Geogregor


DSC03332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*One Nine Elms* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549489

Official website: http://www.onenineelms.com/

Location


Address: One Nine Elms Lane, Vauxhall, SW8, London

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall















Project facts


Developer: Dalian Wanda 

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 199 | 16m

Floors: 58 | 42










One Nine Elms construction update by Lumberjack.

2P2A3667 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Extraordinary what has happened / is happening in Vauxhall / Nine Elms. A whole new cluster from nothing.

Plenty of reasonably big cities in Europe would happily take it as their main cluster.


----------



## Dusty Hare

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Extraordinary what has happened / is happening in Vauxhall / Nine Elms. A whole new cluster from nothing.
> 
> Plenty of reasonably big cities in Europe would happily take it as their main cluster.


Except perhaps if they had landed up with Sky Gardens and Nine Elms Point!!


----------



## PortoNuts

22 Bishopgate is truly a monster.


----------



## lyonshall

PortoNuts said:


> 22 Bishopgate is truly a monster.


It is a disaster, for the City. And I speak as someone who has reluctantly come to like the Walkie-Talkie. 

It is the Pan-Am tower and the Montparnasse tower rolled into one. In the very middle of London. All our worst fears, realised.


----------



## The seventh shape

The City now has enough skyscrapers. It's already looks too cramped and undershaft will make things worse. This is old London, an area of beautiful low-rises and mid-rises, and the planners are showing no respect for that fact.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bidders day for £900m Heathrow rail tunnel project*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/14/bidders-day-for-900m-heathrow-rail-tunnel-project/



> *Network Rail is to hold a bidders days to set out contract plans for a 6.5km new rail link from Reading and Slough to London Heathrow Airport. The Western Rail Link from the Langley area to Heathrow Terminal 5 would be mostly tunnelled and is forecast to cost £700m-£900m.*
> 
> Its planned route leaves the main line between Langley and Iver and then descends underneath the main railway line into a cutting before entering a 5km tunnel.
> 
> The tunnel would pass under Richings Park and Colnbrook and then merge with existing rail lines underground at Heathrow Terminal 5.
> 
> ..


----------



## wakka12

lyonshall said:


> It is a disaster, for the City. And I speak as someone who has reluctantly come to like the Walkie-Talkie.
> 
> It is the Pan-Am tower and the Montparnasse tower rolled into one. In the very middle of London. All our worst fears, realised.


Ah its not that bad. London deserved so much better and it was a huge missed opportunity that will now be around literally for probably the rest of the citys history but hardly a disaster either


----------



## Tellvis

PortoNuts said:


> 22 Bishopgate is truly a monster.


A magnificent, gleaming, shining, money generating iconic monster!


----------



## Alex Yeo

The seventh shape said:


> The City now has enough skyscrapers. It's already looks too cramped and undershaft will make things worse. This is old London, an area of beautiful low-rises and mid-rises, and the planners are showing no respect for that fact.




You seem lost 🤣


----------



## london lad

The seventh shape said:


> The City now has enough skyscrapers. It's already looks too cramped and undershaft will make things worse. This is old London, an area of beautiful low-rises and mid-rises, and the planners are showing no respect for that fact.


Have you been to the City of London. In the last 30 years about 40-50% of it (vast majority post war rubbish) has been replaced and pretty much all the pre war buildings are listed and won't be replaced.


----------



## gravesVpelli

It might be best if everything about London is put on here since the London threads seem to be permanently corrupted. Maybe it's to do with the colossal amount of advertising that has invaded the thread.


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Court Road Station* | Soho W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/tottenham-court-road


Location


Address: Western Ticket Hall, Dean Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Lines: Elizabeth







| Northern







| Central









Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Architect: Hawkins Brown

Design consultant: Arup | Atkins










Construction progress this month at Tottenham Court Road, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Farringdon Station* | Clerkenwell EC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon


Location


Address: Farringdon West, Farringdon Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Lines: Thameslink







| Elizabeth







| Circle







| Metropolitan








| Hammersmith & City









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London

Architect: Aedas

Design consultant: Scott Wilson










Construction progress at Farringdon Station, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Station* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/whitechapel


Location


Address: Whitechapel Station, Whitechapel High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Lines: Overground







| Elizabeth







| District







| Hammersmith & City









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London

Architect: BDP

Design consultant: Hyder Consulting










Construction progress at the Crossrail section of Whitechapel Station, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24

Homes: 2,818
 
The Victory Plaza phase of East Village is complete:


----------



## SE9

*Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Location


Address: The Ferrier Estate and Harrow Meadow, London SE3

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Kidbrooke









Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | CZWG | Scott Brownrigg | Studio Egret West | PRP

Cost: £1.1 billion

Homes: 4,966










The completion of Cator Park, a new park running through the centre of Kidbrooke Village:


----------



## SE9

*London Heathrow Airport* | Hillingdon TW6

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1462748

Official website: http://www.heathrowexpansion.com


Location


Address: London Heathrow Airport, Hillingdon TW6

London borough: Hillingdon

Station: Heathrow Central














| Terminals 2 & 3, 4, 5









Project facts


Developer: Heathrow Airport Holdings

Masterplan area: 1,800 hectares

Third runway length: 3,500m

Masterplan cargo capacity: 3 million tonnes per year

Masterplan air transport movements: 756,000 per annum

Masterplan passenger movements: 142,000,000 per annum

A public consultation on Heathrow's detailed expansion plans has launched this morning:

- *BBC News:* Heathrow reveals expansion masterplan

- *Sky News:* Public to have say on Heathrow's expansion 'masterplan' 

- *Evening Standard:* Heathrow Airport launches consultation on third runway plans


----------



## Black Cat

Knowing how cluttered, ad-hoc planned and messy Heathrow has always been and continues to be, its hard to believe that the airport could ever be as well planned as depicted in the images, even with a 30 year phased development plan at a 30B project cost (an investment of IB Pounds/yr for 30 years).

One assumes the next expansion to be proposed c.2050-2100 will be on a deck structure over the reservoirs to the south of the airport supporting a 4th runway and related terminal building etc.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Black Cat said:


> Knowing how cluttered, ad-hoc planned and messy Heathrow has always been and continues to be, its hard to believe that the airport could ever be as well planned as depicted in the images, even with a 30 year phased development plan at a 30B project cost (an investment of IB Pounds/yr for 30 years).
> 
> One assumes the next expansion to be proposed c.2050-2100 will be on a deck structure over the reservoirs to the south of the airport supporting a 4th runway and related terminal building etc.


Now that we have legislated for a net-zero for C02 emissions by 2050, the same year that the scheduled completion of this proposed expansion. Aviation will be the biggest source of emissions by that point, expanding Heathrow is incompatible with these soon to be legally binding emissions targets. Well, see when a final decision is made in 2022.

I've noted that Heathrow has also dropped the frankly bollocks mantra, that an expanded Heathrow will lead to more domestic flights. Whilst there are two new flights to Newquay and Gurnsey, these have only been made possible because of subsidies. Due to the frequent delays of this scheme, additional flights won't take off until at least 2026 with direct competition to HS2 starting from 2033.


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Pavilion 2019* | Kensington Gardens W2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1928424

Official website: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/explore/pavilion


Location


Address: Serpentine Sackler Gallery, West Carriage Drive, London W2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Lancaster Gate







| Knightsbridge









Project facts


19th year of the Pavilion commission

Sponsor: Goldman Sachs

Designer: Junya Ishigami

The 2019 Serpentine Gallery Pavilion has been unveiled:


----------



## streetlegal

^^^^^
Thank God it's temporary.


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice to see Crossrail stations coming along even though the project itself is delayed.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for £195m London student tower*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/20/green-light-for-195m-london-student-tower/



> *Student accommodation specialist Unite has gained planning for a 900-bed scheme on the city fringe. The £195m project planned for Middlesex Street near Aldgate Underground Station will involve demolition of a substation and construction of a part 18, 21 and 24 storey building with basement.*
> 
> The new building is planned to be completed for the 2021/22 academic year and will be Unite’s first central London scheme since 2013, when it withdrew from the London market because of soaring land prices.


----------



## gravesVpelli

I'm perplexed how anyone can get so enthusiastic about platforms or escalators on new Underground stations! Apart from the exterior of the Elizabeth Line stations, station platforms all look the same. Why not photograph those already in existence and crowded if you want to get a thrill!

Now if this were Moscow's metro or certain other cities that pride themselves in the artworks or decorative look I can understand but London's are so clinically devoid of anything approaching interest.


----------



## SE9

*Lambeth Palace Library* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950622

Official website: http://www.lambethpalacelibrary.org


Location


Address: Lambeth Palace Library, Lambeth Palace Road, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Lambeth North









Project facts


Developer: Church of Commissioners for England

Architect: Wright & Wright

Floors: 9

Library space: 5,430m² (GEA)










The topping out ceremony for Lambeth Palace Library, attended by the Archbishop of Canterbury:


----------



## JimB

gravesVpelli said:


> I'm perplexed how anyone can get so enthusiastic about platforms or escalators on new Underground stations! Apart from the exterior of the Elizabeth Line stations, station platforms all look the same. Why not photograph those already in existence and crowded if you want to get a thrill!
> 
> Now if this were Moscow's metro or certain other cities that pride themselves in the artworks or decorative look I can understand but London's are so clinically devoid of anything approaching interest.


There is at least some architectural merit, or at least interest, in the interiors of most of the new Crossrail stations. Posting pictures of them is therefore perfectly valid and in keeping with the purpose of this website. It has, after all, allowed you to form and express your opinion - even if others disagree with it.


----------



## PortoNuts

Yes, I can't see how posting updates of one of the biggest construction projects in Europe at the moment is not relevant.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Mayor backs big West London hotel scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/24/mayor-backs-big-west-london-hotel-scheme/



> *London mayor Sadiq Khan has backed a major London hotel project after the affordable housing element was tripled. Developer Queensgate Investments and Rockwell aim to redevelop the Kensington Forum Hotel in West London with a landmark new hotel, serviced apartment and conference scheme.*
> 
> Designed by architect SimpsonHaugh, the Cromwell Road proposal will replace the existing 906 room hotel, recognised as a local eyesore, with a 750-bedroom quality hotel and 340 serviced apartments.
> 
> The scheme, which will rise to 29 storeys, will provide 62 genuinely affordable social rented homes, worth £90m – the first private development in London to deliver a 100% genuinely affordable homes.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Sure, the old hotel isn't pretty, but judging by the renders, the new building doesn't seem to become much better. A new eyesore in the making. hno:


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^This was a golden opportunity to provide something of far more character and architectural significance than another Communist-era block. It really is incredulous that a conservative neighbourhood like Kensington and Chelsea would opt for another domineering and, what looks like, featureless high rise piece of concrete and glass (okay possibly covered in another material).

Clearly because there is a ghastly 27-storey (yes Siefert again) high rise currently they agree to a similar replacement. I can't see this happening anywhere else in this district - something on the lines of the Chelsea Barracks style (oh..gasps I hear) would actually have worked much better and I'm sure, given the size of the plot, they could have fitted in the same number of units with interweaving landscaping.


----------



## SE9

Transport forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648864

Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/northern-line-extension


Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Design and build team: Ferrovial Agroman | Laing O'Rourke

Track gauge: Standard Gauge

Cost: £1.2 billion

Stations: 2

Route length: 3.2km

Track installation at the Northern Line extension is complete:

- *Lambeth Council:* Northern line extension moves closer

- *Railway Pro:* First engineering train travels full Northern Line Extension

- *New Civil Engineer:* Watch train run on Northern Line Extension for first time


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=650929

Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk


Location


Address: Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

London borough: Wandsworth

Station: Battersea Power Station









Project facts


Developer: Sime Darby | SP Setia

Architect: Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh and Partners | Bjarke Ingels Group

Cost: £8 billion

Homes: 3,400










Construction progress at Battersea Power Station, photos courtesy of BPS Construction:


----------



## SE9

*The Standard London* | King's Cross WC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950707

Official website: https://www.standardhotels.com/london/properties/london


Location


Address: Town Hall, Argyle Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Crosstree Real Estate Partners

Architect: Orms

Height: 42m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 17,277m² (GIA)

Hotel: 270 rooms

A preview of the Standard hotel ahead of its opening in August, photos courtesy of Crosstree:


----------



## SE9

*Bracken House* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: N/A

Planning application: City of London 15/00953/FULL


Location


Address: Bracken House, 1 Friday Street, London EC4

Ward: Vintry

Station: Mansion House







| St Paul's









Project facts


Developer: Obayashi Corporation

Architect: John Robertson Architects

Floors: 7

Floorspace: 25,154m² (GIA)

The completed refurbishment of Bracken House, home of the Financial Times:


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)

Sunrise above Twentytwo, photos courtesy of James Burns:


----------



## DarJoLe

"The first private development in London to deliver a 100% genuinely affordable homes" is something to celebrate here.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*DAMAC Tower* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://aykonlondonone.com


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










Construction update by Geogregor

DSC03806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

DarJoLe said:


> "The first private development in London to deliver a 100% genuinely affordable homes" is something to celebrate here.


that would depend on what kind of affordable it is

Social Rent
London Living Rent
Shared Ownership (doubt this would be the case in Gloucester Road)


----------



## Fotografer

SE9 said:


> *Bracken House* | City of London EC4
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Planning application: City of London 15/00953/FULL
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Bracken House, 1 Friday Street, London EC4
> 
> Ward: Vintry
> 
> Station: Mansion House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | St Paul's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Obayashi Corporation
> 
> Architect: John Robertson Architects
> 
> Floors: 7
> 
> Floorspace: 25,154m² (GIA)
> 
> The completed refurbishment of Bracken House, home of the Financial Times:


Add more photos:





































https://www.dezeen.com/2019/06/24/bracken-house-john-robertson-architects/


----------



## potto

SE9 said:


> *Kidbrooke Village* | Kidbrooke SE3
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670786
> 
> Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/property-developers/berkeley/developments/kidbrooke-village


Looking forward to the next Wicker Man ceremony when the crops fail


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


>


Nothing like brand new tunnels. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Ardmore lands £100m deal on iconic Croydon site*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/07/01/ardmore-lands-100m-deal-on-iconic-croydon-site/



> *Ardmore has been appointed by R&F Properties to deliver the £100m first phase of its major regeneration of Queen’s Square, Croydon.*
> 
> *The first phase includes the conversion and extension of two existing office buildings, including the iconic 25-storey Nestle Tower, into a series of residential blocks of up to 28-storeys, providing 288 new homes.*
> 
> Work recently started with Ardmore carrying our extensive enabling works under a pre construction services agreement.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Funding for £350m Wimbledon stadium and housing scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/06/25/afc-wimbledon-stadium-and-housing-funding-deal/



> *Homes England has signed a £150m loan deal to fund a 600 homes-led scheme at the former Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium site in Plough Lane.*
> 
> The scheme being developed by housing association Catalyst and developer Galliard also includes improved public realm and a new sports stadium to be delivered by AFC Wimbledon.


----------



## PortoNuts

*U.S. Super Rich Are Descending on London’s Luxury Housing Market*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-descending-on-london-s-luxury-housing-market



> *The proportion of homes in London’s best districts sold to Americans has almost doubled so far this year compared to 2018, reaching its highest level in at least a decade, according to research by Knight Frank. *
> 
> American buyers are second only to those from China on the list of biggest overseas purchasers of real estate in the city’s prime postcodes, the broker’s data show.


----------



## PortoNuts

*World's tallest shipping-container building to be built in London*

https://www.dezeen.com/2019/07/02/worlds-tallest-shipping-container-building-london/



> *When built, the office block in Whitechapel, east London, will be 26-metres-high plus a lift overrun. This will make it taller than the Freitag Store in Zurich – the current tallest building made from shipping containers.*
> 
> The containers will be stacked nine high, with a steel frame providing additional structural support. On the exterior the containers will be fully clad and glass balconies will be placed on the street facade.
> 
> Inside the block, the containers will be cut to create open-plan office spaces. Each floor will have corridors lined with corrugated metal that will be coloured based on the design schemes used by freight companies to paint shipping containers.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Museum of London reveals designs for £332m Smithfield site*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...don-reveals-designs-for-332m-smithfield-site/



> *The Museum of London has unveiled designs for its new £332m home in West Smithfield. The project’s budget has increased £72m from the original £250m price tag.
> *
> 
> The museum said this followed “detailed studies on the historic buildings, which date back to the 19th Century, and the increased investment needed to bring them back into use, as well as the design solutions required to adapt them into a world-class museum.”


----------



## PortoNuts

*M&G Said in Talks to Fund $503 Million City of London Tower*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-to-fund-503-million-london-gotham-city-tower



> *M&G Real Estate Ltd. is in exclusive negotiations to fund construction of a skyscraper planned for London’s financial district after financing from Hong Kong investors fell through, according to people with knowledge of the matter.*
> 
> The terms of the deal would value the plot for the 40 Leadenhall office project, nicknamed Gotham City, at about 400 million pounds ($503 million), said the people.
> 
> The surprising resilience of demand for office space in the British capital ahead of Brexit has led more developers to take the plunge and start projects without lining up tenants in advance.
> 
> The building will have some 910,000 square feet (about 84,500 square meters) of space and 34 stories.


----------



## SE9

Mr Cladding said:


> that would depend on what kind of affordable it is
> 
> Social Rent
> London Living Rent
> Shared Ownership (doubt this would be the case in Gloucester Road)


Through the Mayor's intervention, the number of homes was increased from 46 to 62.

All of which will be available for social rent.


----------



## SE9

*Elephant Park* | Elephant & Castle SE17

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1711497

Official website: http://www.elephantpark.co.uk


Location


Address: Heygate Street, London SE17

London borough: Southwark

Station: Elephant & Castle
















Project facts


Developer: Lend Lease

Masterplan architect: Make Architects

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 3,000

Plans for Plot H7 of Elephant Park have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Wiltern* | Perivale UB6

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2185570

Official website: https://thewilternlondon.co.uk


Location


Address: Land to the rear of the Hoover Building, Western Avenue, Perivale UB6

London borough: Ealing

Station: Perivale







| South Greenford









Project facts


Developer: Amro Real Estate

Architect: HTA Design

Height: 67m

Floors: 22

Homes: 305

Plans for the Wiltern have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Vulcan Wharf* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2186560

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Vulcan Wharf, Cooks Road, London E15

London borough: Newham

Station: Pudding Mill Lane









Project facts


Developer: London Square | Peabody Group

Architect: PRP | Metropolitan Workshop

Height: 108m

Floors: 33

Homes: 640

Floorspace: 62,561m² (GIA)

Plans for Vulcan Wharf have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*International Way* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2186564

Official website: https://www.internationalway.co.uk


Location


Address: Land bound by International Way and Stratford International, Stratford E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International















 
Project facts


Developer: Telford Homes

Floors: 26 | 26

Homes: 380
 
Plans have been unveiled for the International Way site, neighbouring Stratford International station.


----------



## SE9

*East Bank* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684929

Official website: https://www.queenelizabetholympicpark.co.uk/the-park/attractions/east-bank


Location


Address: East Bank, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford



































| Stratford International
















Project facts


New cultural quarter in the Olympic Park

London borough: Newham

Architect: Allies and Morrison | O'Donnell + Tuomey | Arquitecturia

Cost: £1.1 billion

Media: new BBC studios

Museum: V&A East-Smithsonian

Theatre: 600-seat Sadler's Wells venue

University: UAL Campus - home of the London College of Fashion










A groundbreaking ceremony for East Bank has taken place:

- *PBC Today:* Construction begins on £1.1bn East Bank culture powerhouse

- *Evening Standard:* Olympic Park regeneration:work starts on £1bn 'culture boost' project

- *Newham Recorder:* Sadiq Khan urges east Londoners to be proud of £1bn East Bank culture hub


----------



## SE9

*Museum of London* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474214

Official website: http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/discover/transforming-smithfield-market


Location


Address: 225 Central Markets, London EC1

Ward: Farringdon Without

Station: Farringdon























Project facts


Developer: Museum of London

Architect: Stanton Williams | Asif Khan 

Conservation architect: Julian Harrap

Cost: £332 million

The Museum of London has unveiled its latest plans:

- *Londonist:* Designs for the new Museum of London have been revealed

- *Architects Journal:* Museum of London reveals Smithfield plans as costs rise to £332m

- *Evening Standard:* First look at designs for Museum of London's £332m new home in Farringdon


----------



## SE9

*Cheval Blanc London* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2167192

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 8-14 Grafton Street and 22-24 Bruton Lane, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Bond Street
















Project facts


Developer: O&H Group | LVMH

Architect: Foster + Partners

Hotel operator: LVMH

Hotel rooms: 83

Homes: 6

Plans for the Cheval Blanc have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Hotspur Stadium* | Tottenham N17

Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397

Official website: https://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/the-stadium


Location


Address: 782 High Road, London N17

London borough: Haringey

Station: White Hart Lane







| Northumberland Park









Project facts


New London home for THFC and the NFL

Developer: Tottenham Hotspur Football Club

Architect: Populous

Stadium capacity: 62,062

A first look at the stadium in NFL mode:

- *Tottenham Hotspur:* NFL holds first event at new London home

- *Houston Chronicle:* Johnathan Joseph helps spread the word of the NFL in London

- *Cleveland News:* Odell Beckham Jr. gets a look at Tottenham Hotspur's NFL setup for London Games


----------



## cristof

amazing the way Stratford is transforming, from wasteland to this... just best example for the conversion of wasted fields, no other cities have exploited so well their own Olympic legacies maybe Munich too. Stratford has become the center of east london.


----------



## SE9

*Goodluck Hope* | Leamouth E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799359

Official website: https://www.goodluckhope.com


Location


Address: Hercules, Castle and Union Wharves, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canning Town
















Project facts


Developer: Ballymore

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 804

Non-residential floorspace: 2,135m² (GIA)










Construction progress at Goodluck Hope, photos by chest:


----------



## Axelferis

cristof said:


> amazing the way Stratford is transforming, from wasteland to this... just best example for the conversion of wasted fields, no other cities have exploited so well their own Olympic legacies maybe Munich too. Stratford has become the center of east london.


The Docklands regeneration>Stratford regeneration


----------



## 486

Stratford's transformation is remarkable - from a cultural, place to visit and shop point of view, I reckon it is the new centre of East and near South East London. 

Still, none of these places exist in isolation and all East London hotspots (such as Greenwich Peninsula) are mutually beneficial.


----------



## Yako1

Skating stunt.. this is made in Paris.. This is more than 10 years ago though. Looks like a good way to commute eh.. Like Paris and other European cities, London is a good place for skating and cycling.. Do you think enough has been done?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocFzmEfgpTw


----------



## PortoNuts

The East Bank project looks massive.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Wates wins £55m East London Barking estate rebuild*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/07/05/wates-wins-55m-east-london-barking-estate-rebuild/



> *Wates Residential has secured the £55m project for the next major phase of the rebuilding of the Gascoigne Estate in Barking town centre. Phase one of the Gascoigne Estate West project will see part of the 1960s estate redeveloped as 200 new homes with over 40 per cent affordable.*
> 
> Eventually, more than 526 homes are planned across 11 new buildings at the East London council estate, of which 65% will be affordable rent or shared ownership, and 35% for private sale.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Race starts for Westminster council estate £350m rebuild*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/07/08/race-starts-350m-westminster-council-estate-rebuild/



> *Westminster City Council has invited firms to bid to rebuild the Ebury Bridge Council Estate in Pimlico. The £350m London estate redevelopment project, located next to the £1bn Chelsea Barracks scheme, is the biggest in the council pipeline.*
> 
> The successful design and build contractor would start on site next year, delivering two residential blocks of over 200 mixed tenure homes.
> 
> The job will include the first of the new planned open public squares, setting the design quality and delivery intentions for the new Ebury.


----------



## cristof

486 said:


> Stratford's transformation is remarkable - from a cultural, place to visit and shop point of view, I reckon it is the new centre of East and near South East London.
> 
> Still, none of these places exist in isolation and all East London hotspots (such as Greenwich Peninsula) are mutually beneficial.


i used to live on the isle of dogs... this part is gonna be unrecognizable in 10 years time, i remember having letters from the council about the demolition of some buildings for new towers. in fact all docklands, greenwish and stratford are transforming so fast to form a new urban structure


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Aykon London One* | Vauxhall SW8

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886862

Official website: https://aykonlondonone.com


Location


Address: 69-71 Bondway, London SW8

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














 
Project facts


Developer: DAMAC International

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 168m

Floors: 50

Homes: 360










Aykon London One construction update by DarJoLe

Untitled by Figure and Ground, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*22 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com

Location


Address: 100 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










22 Bishopsgate construction update by Geogregor


DSC04693 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04694 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04891 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Post Building* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019852

Official website: https://www.postbuilding.com


Location


Address: 21–31 New Oxford Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn









Project facts


Developer: Brockton Capital | Oxford Properties

Architect: AHMM

Homes: 21

Commercial space: 40,082m²










The Post Building construction update by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Landmark Pinnacle construction update by Dave Wood.

Landmark Pinnacle under construction, Canary Wharf, London by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio

City of London skyline with *22 Bishopsgate *(u/c) soaring up high in the middle


^^_Photo by : Jon Herbert, June 2019_


^^_This one was shot by Sam Neequaye, July 2019_


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr Cladding said:


> *Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14


Very elegant from that view.


----------



## PortoNuts

*ISG wins £30m London Farringdon office overhaul*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/07/10/isg-wins-30m-london-farringdon-office-overhaul/



> *ISG has won a £30m project to redevelop and extend an office building in London’s growing Farringdon district around the new Crossrail station. The scheme, which is led by Endurance Land in partnership with Henderson Park, will see the building revamped with extensions to create new 8th and 9th floors.*
> 
> This will increase the lettable space at 66 Shoe Lane by around 10%.Half of the 150,000 square ft building has already been part pre-let by its previous tenant Deloitte.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bouygues bags funding for £62m East London rental scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...gs-funding-for-62m-east-london-rental-scheme/



> *Bouygues developer Linkcity has secured £62m of forward funding from build to rent specialist Grainger for the next phase of its Canning Town regeneration scheme in East London.*
> 
> The scheme, which has detailed planning consent, is located within phase three of the Hallsville Quarter, part of London Borough of Newham’s £3.7bn Canning Town and Custom House Regeneration programme.
> 
> The £600m phase three comprises 620 homes including 50 extra care homes – the first in the borough.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Local civils firm lands £17m London Airport job*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/07/12/local-civils-firm-lands-17m-london-airport-job/



> *Local east London civils contractor Kilnbridge has won a £17m contract for London City Airport’s new terminal building project.*
> 
> Its specialist business units in demolition and concrete cutting, fabrication, fire protection and waste management will all contribute to the 51,000 sq m terminal job.
> 
> Peter Adams, chief development officer for London City Airport, said: “Since we embarked on this £500m development programme we made a commitment to ensure the benefits of our growth are felt locally and shared with local businesses wherever possible.


----------



## SE9

*No.1 Court* | Wimbledon SW19

Stadium forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1628237

Official website: http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/atoz/master_plan.html


Location


Address: The All England Lawn Tennis Club, Church Road, London SW19

London borough: Merton

Station: Wimbledon























Project facts


Developer: All England Lawn Tennis Club

Architect: Grimshaw Architects

Cost: £70 million

Stadium capacity: 12,400

New retractable roof

The first tournament for the recently completed No.1 Court:


----------



## SE9

*Microsoft London* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/locations/england/london/oxford-circus/store-1144


Location


Address: 253-259 Regent Street, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Oxford Circus









Project facts


Developer: Microsoft Corporation

Architect: Gensler

Floors: 3

Floorspace: 21,932ft²

Microsoft has opened its second largest flagship store, a few metres from Apple Regent's Street:

- *CNN:* Microsoft unveils flagship store in heart of London

- *Reuters:* Microsoft opens first European store in London's West End

- *Bloomberg:* Microsoft sets up shop next to Apple with first European store


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *No.1 Court* | Wimbledon SW19


Very polished.


----------



## citysquared

I second that, very elegant design and enjoyed watching Federer and Djokovic play


----------



## SE9

*Quay House* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702929

Official website: https://www.quayhouseconsultation.co.uk


Location


Address: Quay House, Admirals Way, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: Rockwell Property

Architect: SimpsonHaugh

Height: 133m

Floors: 40

Hotel rooms: 400

Serviced apartments: 279

Plans for Quay House have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Andre_idol

One to look forward to!


----------



## hugh

Not a bad looking little towerette.


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks something out of Rotterdam, don't know why.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Meh!

..it's in that dead-zone of uninteresting heights, 100-140m, too short to ever be noticed as anything other than background filler.

Developers, if you're going to build a tower, go 150m+ or don't bother going over 100m.


----------



## the spliff fairy

SE9 said:


> *Microsoft London* | Mayfair W1
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> 
> Official website: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/locations/england/london/oxford-circus/store-1144


Jee-zus, that Ivanka. Is there ANY party she doesn't crash??


----------



## PortoNuts

Mr.D00p said:


> Meh!
> 
> ..it's in that dead-zone of uninteresting heights, 100-140m, too short to ever be noticed as anything other than background filler.
> 
> Developers, if you're going to build a tower, go 150m+ or don't bother going over 100m.


Many of the world's greatest skylines are made of background fillers.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Mr.D00p said:


> Meh!
> 
> ..it's in that dead-zone of uninteresting heights, 100-140m, too short to ever be noticed as anything other than background filler.
> 
> Developers, if you're going to build a tower, go 150m+ or don't bother going over 100m.


The 2014 scheme was for 228 meters, that was rejected.

https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/canary-wh...d-rise-over-london-financial-district-1449484


----------



## Dusty Hare

Mr Cladding said:


> The 2014 scheme was for 228 meters, that was rejected.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/canary-wh...d-rise-over-london-financial-district-1449484


That's one hell of a haircut. Nearly 100m


----------



## hugh

Dusty Hare said:


> That's one hell of a haircut. Nearly 100m


The deer in Richmond Park ... the village atmosphere on the IOD?


----------



## Mr Cladding

hugh said:


> The deer in Richmond Park ... the village atmosphere on the IOD?


Limited public benefit and development are far too dense for such a small site. In practice, it would've off been 8 meters taller than Newfoundland and 3 meters than The Leadenhall Building.


----------



## london lad

hugh said:


> The deer in Richmond Park ... the village atmosphere on the IOD?


It would have ruined the heritage view from Greenwich apparently .. You know the one hundreds of thousands of tourist trek to and take pictures of maritime Greenwich in the foreground with about 3 dozen tall buildings in the background.

This tower site sits slap bang in the middle of it. The Heritage view dodged a bullet on that one.


----------



## Jare

Quality looks a long way behind New York or Paris


----------



## SOG

Jare said:


> Quality looks a long way behind New York or Paris


You must be joking or you haven't been in London and just have seen photoshopped photos of fisnished top-notch projects in Paris, because that is to laugh to say the less.
London now looks like kind of a classy european city mixed with James Bond like architecure that makes the city really top top. If you are not there I recommend you some walkers on the youtube to watch at.


----------



## SE9

A Flight Over London
Jason Hawkes


The latest aerial showreel by Jason Hawkes, released this week:

348388665​


----------



## Tellvis

Perfectly answered SE9..


----------



## gravesVpelli

It certainly looks glittering from the air - not so much at street level.

As for comparisons (the usual suspects mentioned), New York does provide a much greater variety of cladding and always manages to reintroduce elements from its past extraordinary decades. London might compare in shapes, whether conservative or downright too ambitious, but doesn't match or come close in the variety of façade treatments, which are generally too generic and plain.


----------



## pakboy

Jare said:


> Quality looks a long way behind New York or Paris


New York? that can be debated but Paris :lol::lol::lol: now your trolling.


----------



## Quicksilver

gravesVpelli said:


> It certainly looks glittering from the air - not so much at street level.
> 
> As for comparisons (the usual suspects mentioned), New York does provide a much greater variety of cladding and always manages to reintroduce elements from its past extraordinary decades. London might compare in shapes, whether conservative or downright too ambitious, but doesn't match or come close in the variety of façade treatments, which are generally too generic and plain.


But NY is absolutely trash at ground level with bad roads and non existing landscaping.


----------



## SquareMile

> It certainly looks glittering from the air - not so much at street level.


I think it's the other way around to be honest, it looks better at street level than from the air because the skyline hasn't filled out yet. At street level you have old historic buildings contrasting with the new modern ones which creates quite a unique streetscape. 

P.s Comparisons with NY is a bit daft considering the London skyline is still in it's infancy and growing by the day, more variety in matrials and design's have started to come out so it bodes well for the future and the increase in diversity when it comes to cladding materials and designs.


----------



## joeyoe121

I walk past this building on my way to work every day, I must say it looks amazing from Bank junction and going up Threadneedle Street, there are some angles from central London that it looks awful, but close up, combined with the other towers it's an amazing area to look around and up at, I'm looking forward to the ground floor areas being finished and opened


----------



## soren5en

_The Ray Faringdon. Allford Hall Monaghan Morris (2019)_










































































https://www.bdonline.co.uk/buildings/building-study-the-ray-farringdon-by-ahmm/5099195.article
https://www.buildington.co.uk/london-ec1/119-farringdon-road/119-farringdon-road/id/5256


----------



## soren5en

_Kings Cross. York House - The Office Group. De Metz Forbes Knight Architects. U/C_





























https://dmfk.co.uk/projects/york-house/


----------



## PortoNuts

Great quality.


----------



## wakka12

gravesVpelli said:


> It certainly looks glittering from the air - not so much at street level.
> 
> As for comparisons (the usual suspects mentioned), New York does provide a much greater variety of cladding and always manages to reintroduce elements from its past extraordinary decades. London might compare in shapes, whether conservative or downright too ambitious, but doesn't match or come close in the variety of façade treatments, which are generally too generic and plain.


I think London is stunning at ground level, with some of the most beautiful streets Ive ever seen. The skyline, well I think its pretty generic looking for the most part.


----------



## cristof

London mingles perfectly old and new buildings it is such a fest for the eyes to stroll around London, King's cross never ceases to blow me away, the best example in the world of a rehabilitated place, not the least.


----------



## Dusty Hare

The best example is the City itself. A medieval street layout, with grand old buildings sitting comfortably alongside 20th and 21st century ground scrapers and skyscrapers. Hidden passages and some beautiful churches. It is a feast for the eyes indeed. For me the view looking towards the Royal Exchange with the City's (ahem) sleek new skyscrapers looming over it is an iconic picture of this city that has been improved by the addition of the skyscrapers.


----------



## cristof

true there is really something in the urban fabric of the uk's cities which support and enhance the mixing of brand new buildings and ancient ones, another example is Manchester, something that EU cities cannot pursuit because of their historical layouts i believe much more central (politically) planned.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Having worked in The City I have to say it's an absolutely architectural wonderland. There are 120 churches interspersed in that square mile, 87 of them 350+ years old, hundreds of protected (medieval) alleyways, and floods of public sculpture squirreled into every corner, courtyard and lobby, including a very generous helping of the kind of contemporary art that mystifies, from hanging, masking taped speakers in the trees to traditional korean hanuk houses dropped onto a 1960s walkway, to a giant birds wing sentinel on a street corner.

The one thing The City does exceedingly well is pedestrian interaction, with cars virtually banned. Every tower has shops at the bottom, and very grand lobbies and a huge amount of detailing into the streetscape, all permeable - something that cannot be said of NYC.

The district is of course ruled by an authoritarian body committed to preserving the protected views, buildings, alleys and streetscapes while also making it as open as possible for new business. The design has to be very hi-spec, and much more so at ground level than above, otherwise it doesn't get past the first stage.


----------



## the spliff fairy

The architectural wonderland

The cheesegrater is typical - the lobby's been made so permeable with the street it's open air, plus anyone can walk into the actual building thanks to the slew of shops and eateries behind the escalators. On every side is public sculpture (often moving or interactive), public squares, stalls and food trucks.











Fen Court's 'foyer' has become in effect a public street as people cut through the courtyard - look up and youll see the massive video art on the ceiling that's now de rigeur for the new firms











the hidden courtyards, pocket parks, roof gardens and squares are also a discovery






















































































St Dunstan in the East is my fave - a ruined church, destroyed in WWII












the ground level is all retail, bars and restaurants catering to the 570,000 people in the Square Mile





























And the constant mix of old and new is always arresting - it makes what many CBDs lack - vibrancy. This is a seamless fabric of 2,000 years of architectural history from the Roman wall to 800 year old shoe shops, medieval alleys (and streetplan) to tudor gate houses, Victorian hotels to art deco masterpeices, postwar brutalism to todays glass towers.


----------



## rd77

Great pics from the City, Spliff Fairy. I hadnt been in London for years and then walked through the City last November quite a bit and I was really impressed by the amount of old buildings and passages still there. As you also rightly point out, the massive contrast between the historical buildings and the modern towers is something to be seen definitely.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep, and the way they interact in such a classy way is what makes the place stand out. Thanks to the authority it's part and parcel of the design process, along with accessibility, retail and street interaction. That land is the oldest (and newest) part of the capital, so it has to be of the highest spec design to make it into reality.

This is what makes the City so unique imo, you won't find this kind of streetscape for block after block after block anywhere in the world. Elegant imposition, that is the English culture.


----------



## SE9

*Illuminated River* | Central London

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1888837

Official website: http://illuminatedriver.london


Project facts


Client: Illuminated River Foundation

Lead artist: Leo Villareal

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £45 million

Bridges: 15

The first phase of Illuminated River is complete:

- *BBC News:* Illuminated River: First London bridges lit up

- *The Guardian:* London bridges go LED as part of £45m longest artwork project

- *Architects Journal:* Illuminated River project launches with LED artwork across four London bridges


----------



## SE9

*Bankside Yards* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541515

Official website: http://www.sampsonandludgatehouse.com


Location


Address: Ludgate House and Sampson House, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars















 
Project facts


Developer: Native Land

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 163m | 120m | 104m | 83m | 75m | 58m | 108m

Floors: 49 | 34 | 30 | 20 | 18 | 13

Homes: 341

Hotel rooms: 12

Retail space: 1,436m² (GIA)

Office space: 8,054m² (GIA)
 









Demolition progress at Sampson House, making way for the Bankside Yards scheme. Photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Triptych Bankside* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700771

Official website: https://www.triptychbankside.com


Location


Address: 185 Park Street, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Blackfriars














| London Bridge
















Project facts


Developer: J&T Real Estate | Sons & Co

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 64m | 51m | 39m

Floors: 18 | 14 | 9

Homes: 163










Piling ongoing at the Triptych Bankside site, photo by potto:


----------



## SE9

*Google London* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.kingscross.co.uk/google


Location


Address: Development Zone A, York Way, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Google | Argent

Architect: Heatherwick Studio | BIG

Cost: £600 million

Height: 51m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 80,819m² (GIA)










Construction progress at Google's London hub, photo by potto:


----------



## gravesVpelli

Impressed with Triptych Bankside but I think the renders must be so distorted as the actual plot photographed looks tiny for all the buildings and expansive spaces so rendered. Is this just a promotional, non-representational gimmick to appeal? If so, very misleading.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Interestingly, when I was on the paving beside the Leadenhall and photographing the Scalpel I was approached by a 'security officer' in his outfit who told me not to take photographs as I was on private land! Perhaps this is land owned by the Leadenhall Building but it does provide public seating and there is no high security barbed wire enclosures to keep people away. He acted as if it was a nuclear site! We had a nasty interaction and I was determined to hold my ground (I was in fact on the space that has recently been landscaped with seating for presumably the public). He clearly felt he was of a superior clan - I won't go into ethnics - and took great offense at my determination to continue taking photos which had nothing to do with this Leadenhall Bldg. I was shocked at the surly and haughty attitude of the man, who was clearly bored stiff in having to stand around with little to do. So a warning, don't try to take images when standing on public property. This is not the first time this has happened to me when in your City. Not very welcoming.


----------



## AbidM

gravesVpelli said:


> Interestingly, when I was on the paving beside the Leadenhall and photographing the Scalpel I was approached by a 'security officer' in his outfit who told me not to take photographs as I was on private land! Perhaps this is land owned by the Leadenhall Building but it does provide public seating and there is no high security barbed wire enclosures to keep people away. He acted as if it was a nuclear site! We had a nasty interaction and I was determined to hold my ground (I was in fact on the space that has recently been landscaped with seating for presumably the public). He clearly felt he was of a superior clan - I won't go into ethnics - and took great offense at my determination to continue taking photos which had nothing to do with this Leadenhall Bldg. I was shocked at the surly and haughty attitude of the man, who was clearly bored stiff in having to stand around with little to do. So a warning, don't try to take images when standing on public property. This is not the first time this has happened to me when in your City. Not very welcoming.


This happened to me at the Amazon HQ, it discouraged me to take photos, and I don't take as much photos as I used to. (That and my studies) Again multiples times too I was "caught", It doesn't help that I'm British Asian either. 

EDIT: I show them my university card/badge and my architecture course via my university website, they don't care.

EDIT 2: Before the Amazon HQ, it was the Lloyds Building, before that it was "public" parks/spaces I've been kicked out of, again cause they're actually privately owned.

SUCKS.


----------



## london lad

gravesVpelli said:


> Impressed with Triptych Bankside but I think the renders must be so distorted as the actual plot photographed looks tiny for all the buildings and expansive spaces so rendered. Is this just a promotional, non-representational gimmick to appeal? If so, very misleading.


Its similar sized plot as Rogers Neo-bankside which has 4 buildings. This has 3.


----------



## Dusty Hare

AbidM said:


> This happened to me at the Amazon HQ, it discouraged me to take photos, and I don't take as much photos as I used to. (That and my studies) Again multiples times too I was "caught", It doesn't help that I'm British Asian either.
> 
> EDIT: I show them my university card/badge and my architecture course via my university website, they don't care.
> 
> EDIT 2: Before the Amazon HQ, it was the Lloyds Building, before that it was "public" parks/spaces I've been kicked out of, again cause they're actually privately owned.
> 
> SUCKS.


What is the reason for this do you think? Is it jobsworths or is it policy by the builders? It does seem a little odd. If you are running a good site, what do you have to hide?


----------



## Tellvis

The Garden Bridge would have looked fantastic illuminated at night. Hey! now Boris is PM could the Garden Bridge be back on the agenda?... now that's a thought, enough to send some here into a tailspin :lol:


----------



## PJH2015

I would imagine these spaces where you're encountering security guards are Pops (privately owned public spaces), so the owner can enforce their own rules on the site which may or may not include no photography. It's not so much a question of why they are trying to stop people, it's more concerning that they're able to do it at all. 

Interesting article here - https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...do-public-space-pops-london-investigation-map


----------



## the spliff fairy

A drive through London's main financial district (not Canary Wharf). It does miss out the many courtyards, alleyways, squares and pocket parks Im afraid, aswell as the central area that is Bank (private cars banned) but you get the gist on the mix of architecture


----------



## Black Cat

gravesVpelli said:


> Interestingly, when I was on the paving beside the Leadenhall and photographing the Scalpel I was approached by a 'security officer' in his outfit who told me not to take photographs as I was on private land! Perhaps this is land owned by the Leadenhall Building but it does provide public seating and there is no high security barbed wire enclosures to keep people away. He acted as if it was a nuclear site! We had a nasty interaction and I was determined to hold my ground (I was in fact on the space that has recently been landscaped with seating for presumably the public). He clearly felt he was of a superior clan - I won't go into ethnics - and took great offense at my determination to continue taking photos which had nothing to do with this Leadenhall Bldg. I was shocked at the surly and haughty attitude of the man, who was clearly bored stiff in having to stand around with little to do. So a warning, don't try to take images when standing on public property. This is not the first time this has happened to me when in your City. Not very welcoming.


I've had this happen several times, in London and in some North American cities. Many security guards are reasonable and if I am interested to take pictures of an interior, I check first with staff at security or reception desks. Often they are OK, though often they say no too, though at least its friendly. Much depends on the nature of the building occupants. If they are governmental, they are usually OK. I also ask if I can take general interior shots or would it be OK to take to take specific detail shots such as of light fixtures, or specific decorative details such as murals which would never show people or security type installations. This also disarms security guards as clearly they realise you primarily want pictures which will have no security related issues. Taking interior pictures in the late afternoon, or after most occupants have left the lobbies can also be easier. I think many security staff simply worry if they get complaints from occupants about people taking pictures in what they regard as their private spaces. This said, unfortunately some security staff are also over officious. 

Externally, its often ambiguous where public realm and private property meet, or where boundaries run. As long as you are standing in the public realm you can photograph freely - it is a right. If you are standing on private property, even if open to public use, it seems the owners and their security can lawfully ask you not to take pictures. Usually I check for markers or clear boundary lines and take my pics on the public realm side. 

I do take pictures on private-public spaces often, externally and internally, and usually there is no issue. However, if a security person tells me that I must stop, I ask the person in a very civil way where the boundary to public space is located if it is not clear, then go to the public side and take photos again. The security guard may be happy, or not, but they know they have no rights over public realm property or to stop me taking pictures of anything so long as I am standing in a public realm location.


----------



## SE9

*The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856

Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk


Location


Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1

London borough: Tower Hamlets | Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street









Project facts


Developer: Hammerson | Ballymore

Architect: FaulknerBrowns | BuckleyGrayYeoman | Spacehub | Chris Dyson

Homes: 500

Retail space: 16,260m²

Office space: 130,000m²

Plans for the derelict Bishopsgate Goodsyard site have been submitted:

- *Building:* New Bishopsgate Goodsyard plans lodged

- *Hammerson:* Revised plans submitted for exemplary urban quarter in Shoreditch

- *Architects Journal:* FaulknerBrowns reveals final Goodsyard designs as plans submitted


----------



## capslock

*LONDON | Projects &amp; Construction*



SE9 said:


> *The Goodsyard London* | Shoreditch E1
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430856
> 
> Official website: http://thegoodsyardlondon.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: Bishopsgate Goods Yard, Shoreditch High Street, London E1
> 
> London borough: Tower Hamlets | Hackney
> 
> Station: Shoreditch High Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Hammerson | Ballymore
> 
> Architect: FaulknerBrowns | BuckleyGrayYeoman | Spacehub | Chris Dyson
> 
> Homes: 500
> 
> Retail space: 16,260m²
> 
> Office space: 130,000m²
> 
> Plans for the derelict Bishopsgate Goodsyard site have been submitted:
> 
> - *Building:* New Bishopsgate Goodsyard plans lodged
> 
> - *Hammerson:* Revised plans submitted for exemplary urban quarter in Shoreditch
> 
> - *Architects Journal:* FaulknerBrowns reveals final Goodsyard designs as plans submitted




The protests against this development have had an irritating NIMBY undertone, but like it or not, the scheme has improved immeasurably as a result. I don’t know the details beyond the renders but I imagine this should stand a much better chance of approval now.


----------



## Rivallee

*Soon to be Demolished: 117-125 Bayswater Road*










The last row of narrow plot buildings facing Hyde Park are threatened with imminent demolition.

The historic Victorian and Neo-Renaissance buildings are to make way for 'Park Modern' a block of 55 flats.










Sign the petition to save them: https://www.change.org/p/james-brokenshire-protect-117-125-baywater-road-from-demolition 

Every bit of support helps!


----------



## the spliff fairy

whoa, how did this get past legislation. English Heritage bribed off again? The pub is over 300 years old.

I dont get how ex industrial, down at heel goods yards can afford so much protection and the redrawing of plans, yet the posh, affluent and historic areas are so blindly bulldozed entirely.


----------



## potto

Well if it had been the Paddington pole proposed I'm sure we would have had celebrities campaigning to save the pub!


----------



## wakka12

It seems like a terrible idea to demolish a buildings that is over 300 years old and I like the slim building to the immediate right of the pub but the townhouses to the other side just seem like typical London suburban homes, unless theres something unique about them that Im missing.

The replacement also looks a bit kitschy, like something youd see in Kiev or Moscow.


----------



## the spliff fairy

We should sign that petition. It's basically a case of the very rich getting away with it again, and flouting the rules they impose on everyone else.

https://www.change.org/p/james-brokenshire-protect-117-125-baywater-road-from-demolition


----------



## tesseract

wakka12 said:


> It seems like a terrible idea to demolish a buildings that is over 300 years old and I like the slim building to the immediate right of the pub but the townhouses to the other side just seem like typical London suburban homes, unless theres something unique about them that Im missing.
> 
> The replacement also looks a bit kitschy, like something youd see in Kiev or Moscow.


over 300 years? :nuts:

No. None of these buildings are a day older than 150 years. The two arts and crafts towers may hold some heritage value, the other two not much. Nevertheless, I agree, the replacement proposal is not worth the demolition.


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://www.woodwharf.com


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at Wood Wharf and neighbouring schemes, photos by Jason Hawkes:


----------



## SE9

*King's Cross Central* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: http://www.kingscross.co.uk


Location


Site: King's Cross Railway Lands, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross, St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent LLP

Area: 67 acres

Homes: 2,000

Office space: 316,000m²

Retail and leisure space: 46,400m²










The transformation of the formerly derelict railway lands is ongoing. Photos courtesy of Argent LLP and Jason Hawkes:


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)










Twentytwo approaching practical completion, photos courtesy of James Burns and Sam Neequaye:


----------



## SE9

*Maggie's at the Royal Free* | Hampstead NW3

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.maggiescentres.org/our-centres/maggies-at-the-cancerkin


Location


Address: Royal Free Hospital, Rowland Hill Street, London NW3

London borough: Camden

Station: Hampstead Heath







| Belsize Park









Project facts


Developer: Maggie Keswick Jencks Cancer Caring Centres Trust

Architect: Studio Libeskind

Plans have been unveiled for a new Maggie's Centre in Hampstead:

- *Architects Journal:* Daniel Libeskind unveils Hampstead Maggie’s Centre designs

- *Dezeen:* Daniel Libeskind unveils design for Maggie's Centre in London's Hampstead

- *Contract Design:* Studio Libeskind to Design Maggie’s Centre at the Royal Free Hospital


----------



## SE9

*One Sherwood Street* | Piccadilly Circus W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904279

Official website: http://monico.london


Location


Address: 1-23 Shaftesbury Avenue, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Land Securities

Architect: Fletcher Priest Architects

Office space: 10,248m²

Retail space: 2,205m²










Demolition ongoing at the One Sherwood Street site, photo by Jason Hawkes:


----------



## the spliff fairy

tesseract said:


> over 300 years? :nuts:
> 
> No. None of these buildings are a day older than 150 years. The two arts and crafts towers may hold some heritage value, the other two not much. Nevertheless, I agree, the replacement proposal is not worth the demolition.


The pub dates from 1704, a former coaching inn. The developers paid a record £27million for the luxury of tearing down such a historic building:

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...es-for-27-million-in-record-sale-9546365.html






















To sign against the demolition:

https://www.change.org/p/james-brokenshire-protect-117-125-baywater-road-from-demolition


----------



## RegentHouse

the spliff fairy said:


> whoa, how did this get past legislation. English Heritage bribed off again? The pub is over 300 years old.
> 
> I dont get how ex industrial, down at heel goods yards can afford so much protection and the redrawing of plans, yet the posh, affluent and historic areas are so blindly bulldozed entirely.


Money of course. It's also why the most affluent areas of town are the most susceptible to scrap and build. It's still quite unfortunate, because so many of these buildings are more architecturally significant than working class ones, but are a harder battle to win.


----------



## london lad

RegentHouse said:


> Money of course. It's also why the most affluent areas of town are the most susceptible to scrap and build. It's still quite unfortunate, because so many of these buildings are more architecturally significant than working class ones, but are a harder battle to win.


Yep, there's no historic buildings left in Mayfair or Knightsbridge and there's no regeneration happening in any of the poorer parts of town. It's rarer than a hens teeth to see any cranes on the train lines into London.


----------



## tesseract

the spliff fairy said:


> The pub dates from 1704, a former coaching inn. The developers paid a record £27million for the luxury of tearing down such a historic building:
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...es-for-27-million-in-record-sale-9546365.html
> [/img]


I am sorry but your facts are wrong. Seems the Standard also got it wrong. The building that enhouses the pub was built in 1898, designed by the architect R. A. Lewcock. There might have been an older building there with a pub before, but this one set for demolition is "only" 120 years old.


----------



## bat753

tesseract said:


> I am sorry but your facts are wrong. Seems the Standard also got it wrong. The building that enhouses the pub was built in 1898, designed by the architect R. A. Lewcock. There might have been an older building there with a pub before, but this one set for demolition is "only" 120 years old.


Still a shame !


----------



## JimB

tesseract said:


> I am sorry but your facts are wrong. Seems the Standard also got it wrong. The building that enhouses the pub was built in 1898, designed by the architect R. A. Lewcock. There might have been an older building there with a pub before, but this one set for demolition is "only" 120 years old.


I don't care how old it is. It's historic enough.

Certainly, the buildings marked for demolition are architecturally more important than and aesthetically infinitely superior to the lump that's proposed to replace them.

Criminal that this has been allowed to happen. Greed at the very least, if not actual corruption.


----------



## gravesVpelli

That's a bit over the top, isn't it? More appropriate to Central American cartels or today's Russian policies. The buildings on this block are not of any serious architectural or historical merit, although some may look attractive, otherwise they would have been listed. And their existence probably isn't sufficient to entertain preservation. There is a great deal of Neo/Pseudo/Mock-Tudor in London and the pub is replicated in a similar style with others throughout the capital.

If the attractive Tudor style buildings were applied the length of this block, like their neighbour to the west I could understand the need to demonstrate against their removal but the rest of this stretch is rather mediocre and more appropriate to an English seaside front. And I wouldn't call the replacement as originally proposed, a lump - it provides an interesting frontage to the busy street and park beyond.


----------



## Black Cat

Its very disappointing to see that the Victorian Black Lion pub with its interesting interiors (as well as exterior) and the two very fine buildings to either side are being demolished as part of a redevelopment of the whole block (117-125 Bayswater Road) fronting onto the Bayswater Road / Hyde Park-Kensington Gardens. These buildings may not be individually listed, though each is a fine architecturally and together they do form an interesting ensemble which contributes to the character of the streetscape, the area and London as a whole. 


There are plenty of projects which demonstrate that older buildings can be integrated into new projects, though this does not appear to have been attempted here. 

See the planning document for more information and concerns expressed about the proposal:
https://committees.westminster.gov....QUEENSWAY CONSORT HOUSE AND 7 FOSBURY MEW.pdf

There is a particularly interesting comment from the Mayor of London under Section 8.8:

8.8 London Plan
The proposal is preferable to the Mayor of London under category 1c (a building of over 30m in height) and a stage 1 response has been received. The Mayor considers that the application does not comply with the London Plan and is of the opinion that the benefits of the development do not outweigh the loss of non- designated heritage assets and the substantial harm caused to the Conservation Area and the development proposal are contrary to London Plan policy. The Mayor is also of the opinion that the design of the replacement building would also be harmful to the Conservation Area.


----------



## wakka12

The old buildings are just a lot better looking than whats proposed, thats it.Of course not every old building can be the best example of a style of its time or be historically important. Its crazy the absolute sky high standards old buildings are held to just in order to continue to exist while glass lump after lump of no architectural merit what so ever springs up in every city on earth unabated

These buildings do not stand out in terms of quality amongst Londons stock of thousands of stunning buildings, I agree. But that doesnt justify replacing them with a far inferior looking building, is my main gripe!


----------



## lyonshall

Rivallee said:


> The last row of narrow plot buildings facing Hyde Park are threatened with imminent demolition.
> 
> The historic Victorian and Neo-Renaissance buildings are to make way for 'Park Modern' a block of 55 flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the petition to save them: https://www.change.org/p/james-brokenshire-protect-117-125-baywater-road-from-demolition
> 
> Every bit of support helps!



WTAF


----------



## lyonshall

the spliff fairy said:


> The pub dates from 1704, a former coaching inn. The developers paid a record £27million for the luxury of tearing down such a historic building:
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...es-for-27-million-in-record-sale-9546365.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To sign against the demolition:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/james-brokenshire-protect-117-125-baywater-road-from-demolition



Why aren't they demolishing that hideous lump of nondescript redbrick post-war bleh, just to the right, instead? THAT has no architectural or cultural merit.


----------



## SE9

Project details below. More relevant discussion in its dedicated London forum thread:


*Park Modern* | Bayswater W2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874166

Official website: https://www.parkmodern.com


Location


Address: 117-125 Bayswater Road, London W2 

London borough: Westminster

Station: Queensway







| Bayswater









Project facts


Developer: Fenton Whelan

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 35m

Floors: 9

Homes: 55


----------



## the spliff fairy

tesseract said:


> I am sorry but your facts are wrong. Seems the Standard also got it wrong. The building that enhouses the pub was built in 1898, designed by the architect R. A. Lewcock. There might have been an older building there with a pub before, but this one set for demolition is "only" 120 years old.


You've made a mistake. The 1898 Black Lion pub designed by RA Lewcock is in Kilburn. It's NOT the same building.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._Lewcock













The Black Lion in BAYSWATER theyre trying to demolish DOES date from 1704.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Mplsuptown said:


> What's going on with London. Nothing in over a week. Very odd.


Plenty has been going on in Westminster :lol:


----------



## Architecture lover

When looking at those skyline photos above, I can't help but think of "One Canada Square" in Canary Wharf as of an architectural mistake. 
No disrespect to the late architect César Pelli, but it just looks identical with the ones they have at Brookfield Place in New York.

Appearance? As if London was just another American town, and frankly I'm not fond of the idea, it's London for heaven's sake, it should look like London.

I prefer the towers at the City much much better, regardless of what some say. At least they give London, a Londonish flair.

This doesn't mean I dislike New York all of a sudden, it just means that each town should try and keep a unique flair, otherwise it would be such a bland boresome world, no one would like to travel anywhere, I mean what's the purpose if everything looks the same.


----------



## DarJoLe

Canary Wharf was built by Canadian developers so they wanted it to have a North American styling.

Architects work across the world and in our globalised society this means cities and countries in the future will look ever the more similar.


----------



## PortoNuts

_Hawk_ said:


> *Nobu Hotel Shoreditch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.archdaily.com/893888/nobu-hotel-shoreditch-ben-adams-architects


It looks disrupting. Like it.


----------



## LDN N7

Architecture lover said:


> When looking at those skyline photos above, I can't help but think of "One Canada Square" in Canary Wharf as of an architectural mistake.
> No disrespect to the late architect César Pelli, but it just looks identical with the ones they have at Brookfield Place in New York.



OCS and BP. They're developed and designed by the same people. I'm pretty sure it was intentional.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Balfour and Vinci JV signs £1bn HS2 station deal*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/09/17/balfour-and-vinci-jv-signs-1bn-hs2-station-deal/



> *The Balfour Beatty Vinci Systra joint venture has been formally been awarded the contract for HS2’s new £1bn Old Oak Common station.*
> 
> The joint venture will be responsible for the final design, construction and commissioning of Old Oak Common station in North West London, delivering six underground platforms as well as up to eight platforms on the adjacent Great Western Main Line.
> 
> At construction peak the project will employ a direct management team of 140 and a wider workforce of approximately 2,500.


----------



## Architecture lover

DarJoLe said:


> Architects work across the world and in our globalised society this means cities and countries in the future will look ever the more similar.


I wouldn't say so. There are massive differences between the Neo-Futurism in Asia and Europe. There is a lot of regulation in Europe - usually done to preserve the massive value that's already in place.

In terms of towers, height doesn't seem to be so important of a priority, however quality is an inescapable feature in European projects.

One can even draw a comparison with the Gothic architecture, Christianity was considered as one of the first multinational corporations (certainly a form of European globalization in the middle ages), however that doesn't mean the Gothic architecture is the same everywhere. 
Infact there are massive differences between the Gothic of England, France, Germany, the Benelux.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Redrow to start two major London build to rent schemes*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com...start-two-major-london-build-to-rent-schemes/



> *Housebuilder Redrow has teamed up with property investor Realstar to deliver two major build to rent schemes worth over £180m in London. Now Redrow will press ahead with plans for 513 new rental homes in Southall and Colindale which will be professionally managed under the UNCLE brand.*
> 
> Located in the Burnt Oak and Colindale Opportunity area, Colindale Gardens is a £1.2bn new community, which is being created by Redrow on the site of the former Peel Centre Metropolitan Police training college.
> 
> More than 2,900 new homes will be delivered over the next ten years.
> 
> At Southall in West London, Redrow will also deliver 166 one, two- and three-bedroom apartments in a £64m deal with Realstar.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren confirms £190m luxury London resi deal*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/09/16/mclaren-lands-190m-luxury-london-resi-deal/



> *McLaren has been awarded the construction contract for a £190m residential development in London’s Fitzrovia. The development will create 88 luxury apartments, 35,000 sq ft of commercial space and 15 affordable housing units and is scheduled for completion in 2021.*
> 
> “Fitzrovia is becoming one of London’s most sought-after areas and 101 on Cleveland Street will be a stunning addition to its residential market”.
> 
> Demolition and substructure works on the island site are being carried out by Erith with main construction work due to start early next year.


----------



## lyonshall

Architecture lover said:


> When looking at those skyline photos above, I can't help but think of "One Canada Square" in Canary Wharf as of an architectural mistake.
> No disrespect to the late architect César Pelli, but it just looks identical with the ones they have at Brookfield Place in New York.
> 
> Appearance? As if London was just another American town, and frankly I'm not fond of the idea, it's London for heaven's sake, it should look like London.
> 
> I prefer the towers at the City much much better, regardless of what some say. At least they give London, a Londonish flair.
> 
> This doesn't mean I dislike New York all of a sudden, it just means that each town should try and keep a unique flair, otherwise it would be such a bland boresome world, no one would like to travel anywhere, I mean what's the purpose if everything looks the same.



The same has occurred to me. Modern skylines look increasingly similar. LA resembles Shanghai which resembles Dubai which resembles NYC. La Defense could be Toronto. Canary Wharf could be Chicago. 

I’m not sure cities can escape this. It’s the nature of globalisation. 

This, then, is the USP of London (outside docklands) it is itself and could be no other town. It’s not the most obviously beautiful skyline, if such a thing exists. But it’s great in terms of branding.


----------



## gravesVpelli

*Damien Hirst Headquarters in Soho, West End, 2018 (courtesy of Dezeen):*

London (Soho): New offices for Damien Hirst by Stiff and Trevillion by Graham Hart, on Flickr

London (Soho): Damien Hirst office by Stiff and Trevillion, 2018 

Beak Street, London: Turquoise ceramic tiling and 'jazz-age' cornice adorn the office of Damien Hirst


----------



## gravesVpelli

*The Interlock *by Bureau-de-Change Architects (Courtesy of Dezeen). Beautifully detailed façade treatment gives an added dimension to an otherwise narrow terrace infill (in Fitzrovia):

London (West End): A narrow infill in a terrace -The Interlock by Bureau-de-Change Architects 
London (Fitzrovia): The Interlock


----------



## Langur

Architecture lover said:


> When looking at those skyline photos above, I can't help but think of "One Canada Square" in Canary Wharf as of an architectural mistake. No disrespect to the late architect César Pelli, but it just looks identical with the ones they have at Brookfield Place in New York.
> 
> Appearance? As if London was just another American town, and frankly I'm not fond of the idea, it's London for heaven's sake, it should look like London...


They are indeed similar, but I think London got the more refined version.


----------



## Black Cat

Had One Canada Square been constructed to original planned height which I understand was approx 1000ft/300m, it would have looked even better.


----------



## Dale

I like Canada Square. 

When I can’t see the top.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Langur said:


> They are indeed similar, but I think London got the more refined version.


Have to disagree. Although One Canada Square is fine and still arguably the best of London's skyscrapers, Pelli's Brookfield Place (formerly the World Financial Center) has four related skyscrapers in pristine granite, steel and glass, all with differing attics - truncated square pyramid, shallow dome, pyramid and ziggurat. It also has an amazing interior of hallways, atriums and galleried spaces and the barrel-vaulted Winter Garden is a spectacular space. The American Express tower, to which you refer as of similarity, does offer the same dimensions, almost, of One Canada, and, thereby, a signature of the 1980s Pelli design but it does provide a more varied, and, for me, interesting set of elevations.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Council developer submits £400m Croydon town centre plan*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...eloper-submits-400m-croydon-town-centre-plan/



> *Croydon Council’s in-house development company Brick by Brick has submitted plans for a five-building mixed-use development of 421 new homes above offices, shops and leisure space in the town centre.*
> 
> Five buildings ranging from 7 to 29 storeys are proposed for the 0.8 hectare Fairfield Homes site next to the recently opened Fairfield Halls cultural venue.
> 
> The latest planning application builds on a 2017 planning consent, nearly doubling the number of homes from 218 and increasing the affordable housing from 18% to 20%.


----------



## gravesVpelli

*LSE Campus:*

 Image source Dezeen


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ As far as glass boxes go it's a good'un


----------



## Langur

gravesVpelli said:


> Have to disagree. Although One Canada Square is fine and still arguably the best of London's skyscrapers, Pelli's Brookfield Place (formerly the World Financial Center) has four related skyscrapers in pristine granite, steel and glass, all with differing attics - truncated square pyramid, shallow dome, pyramid and ziggurat. It also has an amazing interior of hallways, atriums and galleried spaces and the barrel-vaulted Winter Garden is a spectacular space. The American Express tower, to which you refer as of similarity, does offer the same dimensions, almost, of One Canada, and, thereby, a signature of the 1980s Pelli design but it does provide a more varied, and, for me, interesting set of elevations.


Yeah but WFC's pomo setbacks are naff, the granite looks clunky, and all the towers are rather squat. Granted, they were built with the old WTC as context, so they didn't need to soar - the Twin Towers did that - but I still think they're inferior. 1 Canada Square's design details are more refined and elegant, and its brushed steel cladding is lovely.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for ISG’s £280m London neurology centre job*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...ht-for-isgs-280m-london-neurology-centre-job/



> *University College London has got the green light to redevelop the Eastman Dental Hospital in the capital into a world-leading hub for dementia and neurological disease research.*
> 
> Contractor ISG is lined-up for the £280m programme of capital works needed to transform the dental hospital site at 256 Gray’s Inn Road.
> 
> The work is scheduled to be completed late in 2023 and will be ready for occupation in early 2024.


----------



## SE9

*Alpha Square* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739855

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 50 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: FEC Consortium International

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Floors: 216m | 121m

Floors: 64 | 34

Homes: 257

Hotel rooms: 618

Office space: 19,695m² (GIA)










Site demolition at 50 Marsh Wall, clearing the way for the construction of Alpha Square. Photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: https://www.woodwharf.com


Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Construction progress at the first phase of Wood Wharf, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613565

Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location


Address: 15 Westferry Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Heron Quays







| Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Chalegrove Properties

Architect: Squire and Partners

Height: 233m

Floors: 75

Homes: 752










Cladding progress at Landmark Pinnacle, photos by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Quayside Quarter* | Southall UB2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2168946

Official website: http://quaysidequarterconsultation.co.uk


Location


Address: Quayside Quarter, Bridge Road, Southall UB2

London borough: Ealing

Station: Southall
















Project facts


Developer: Galliard Homes

Architect: EPR | Levitt Bernstein | AHR | Pringle Richards Sharratt 

Homes: 1,997

Creative industries hub: 22,311m²

Light industrial space: 5,562m²

Commercial space: 2,275m²

Plans for Quayside Quarter have been approved by Ealing Council.


----------



## SE9

*256 Gray's Inn Road* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2187162

Official website:  https://ucl-eastmandentalhospital-consultation.com


Location


Address: 256 Gray's Inn Road, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras














| Russell Square









Project facts


Developer: UCL Estates

Architect: Hawkins\Brown

Floorspace: 32,401m² (GIA)

Plans for the neurological research and treatments hub have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## SE9

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=951574

Official website: http://www.onebgp.com


Location


Address: 142-150 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: UOL Group

Architect: PLP Architecture

Height: 135m

Floors: 43

Homes: 120

Hotel rooms: 190
 









Cladding progress at One Bishopsgate Plaza, photos by chest:


----------



## hugh

SE9, many thanks for these.


----------



## SE9

No problem


----------



## SE9

*The Standard London* | King's Cross WC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950707

Official website: https://www.standardhotels.com/london/properties/london


Location


Address: 10 Argyle Street, London WC1

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Crosstree Real Estate Partners

Architect: Orms

Height: 42m

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 17,277m² (GIA)

Hotel: 266 rooms

The completed redevelopment and extension of the former Camden Council offices, originally built in 1974.


----------



## SE9

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: https://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk


Location


Address: Land south of the O2, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Cost: £8.4 billion

Homes: 17,487

A new masterplan for the Peninsula has been submitted, increasing the number of homes from 15,730 to 17,487. The application can be viewed here.










The planning application also includes new proposals for Plots 18.02 and 18.03 of Greenwich Peninsula, comprising 476 homes:


----------



## SE9

*Magazine London* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: https://magazinelondon.co.uk


Location


Address: Land at Meridian Quays, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Nissen Richards

Floorspace: 4,700m² (GIA)

The venue opened this month, hosting the launch of FIFA 20 and a Desperados-themed party:


----------



## Fotografer

*LSE Campus *
project by Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners 





































https://www.dezeen.com/2019/09/24/centre-building-rogers-stirk-harbour-partners-london-lse-architecture/


----------



## PortoNuts

:cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Go-ahead for £3bn London Canada Water scheme*

http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/10/01/go-ahead-for-3bn-london-canada-water-scheme/



> *Developer British Land has gained planning for its 5.5m sq ft mixed-use Canada Water scheme in London.*
> 
> Its approved masterplan submission included a detailed application for the first three buildings totalling 576,000 sq ft and outline planning for the 1.8m sq ft first phase with a development value of £700m.
> 
> The first three buildings will provide 265 homes, with around 35% affordable.


----------



## Shenkey

Insane projects. 

Any numbers for how many residences are added in greater London per year?


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317626

Official website: http://www.woodwharf.com/

Location


Address: Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: Canary Wharf























Project facts


Developer: Canary Wharf Group

Cost: £2 billion 

Homes: 3,277

Office space: 175,000m²

Retail space: 25,000m²










Wood Wharf construction update by Chest.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*East Village* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641814

Official website: http://www.eastvillagelondon.co.uk/


Location


Address: East Village, Stratford City, London E20

London borough: Newham

Station: Stratford International
















Project facts


Developer: Delancey | Qatari Diar

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Cost: £1.1 billion

Height: 135m | 135m | 113m | 103m | 100m | 89m

Floors: 36 | 36 | 30 | 29 | 26 | 24










Construction update for Plot N06 by Potto.


----------



## Mr Cladding

*The Madison* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692078

Official website: http://www.themadison.co.uk


Location


Address: 199-207 Marsh Wall, London E14

London borough: Tower Hamlets

Station: South Quay









Project facts


Developer: LBS Properties

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 182m

Floors: 54

Homes: 423










The Madison construction update from Mudchute. Photo by Ryan Trower.

Madison by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Cladding

*Canada Water Masterplan* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791156

Official website: http://canadawatermasterplan.com



Location


Sites: SE16 Printworks | Surrey Quays Shopping Centre | Roberts Close

London borough: Southwark

Station: Canada Water














| Surrey Quays









Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Allies and Morrison

Homes: 3,000

Site area: 53 acres

A planning application for the Canada Water Masterplan has been [green]approved[/green]


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Location


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Woolwich







| Woolwich Arsenal
















Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion

Homes: 3,700

Site area: 88 acres










Construction progress at the Waterfront phase of Royal Arsenal Riverside, photos courtesy of DarloRich:


----------



## SE9

*Citicape House* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2217992

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 61-65 Holborn Viaduct, London EC1

Ward: Farringdon Within

Station: City Thameslink







| Farringdon





















| St Paul's









Project facts


Developer: Dominvs Group

Architect: Sheppard Robson

Height: 43m

Floors: 12

Floorspace: 24,448m² (GIA)

A planning application for Citicape House has been submitted. The scheme includes plans for Europe's largest living wall:


----------



## SE9

*Coal Drops Yard* | King's Cross N1C

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505188

Official website: https://www.coaldropsyard.com


Location


Address: Coal Drops Yard, London N1C

London borough: Camden

Station: King's Cross St Pancras
















Project facts


Developer: Argent Group

Architect: Heatherwick Studio

Floorspace: 13,348m² (GIA)

The official opening of Samsung KX at the Coal Drops Yard:


----------



## SE9

*Walker's Court* | Soho W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517105

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Walker's Court, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Leicester Square







| Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Soho Estates

Architect: SODA Architects

Theatre: 703m² (GEA)

Nightclub: 1,355m² (GEA)

Retail space: 242m² (GEA)

Office space: 1,116m² (GEA)

Restaurant space: 728m² (GEA)

Residential space: 266m² (GEA)

The completed redevelopment of Walkers Court, and the new Boulevard theatre:

- *Dezeen:* Revolving auditorium is showpiece of Boulevard theatre by Soda

- *The Guardian:* Boulevard theatre, London's new Soho venue, announces first shows

- *Wallpaper:* SODA Architects' Boulevard Theatre celebrates the Art Deco glamour of Soho


----------



## Quicksilver

Great projects!


----------



## soren5en

_Worship Square. Make Architects_


_Planning has been granted for Make’s new commercial blue ceramic-clad building for Bridges Fund Management and Hobart Partners in Hackney._








































https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/


----------



## Architecture lover

^ Just wonderful. It's not just the Streamline Art Deco proportion, but the hues of blue color they chose for the ceramic facade.


----------



## soren5en

soren5en said:


> *Bartholomew Square*
> 
> _The Levett Building. __Piercy&Co_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Percivall House._ _MaccreanorLavington_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Alex Upton Photography_
> _Colorminium_




























































https://www.thorpprecast.co.uk/st-barts


----------



## SE9

*The Hoxton Southwark* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816270

Official website: https://thehoxton.com/london/southwark


Location


Address: 40 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

London borough: Southwark

Station: Southwark








 
Project facts


Developer: Ennismore | The Hoxton

Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands

Height: 61m

Floors: 14

Hotel rooms: 192

The Hoxton Southwark is complete. It is the third hotel in London operated by the Hoxton hotel group:


----------



## SE9

*Northern Estate* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2220422

Official website: https://northernestate.parliament.uk


Location


Address: Richmond House, Whitehall, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Westminster









Project facts


Developer: House of Commons

Architect: BDP | AHMM

Cost: £1.6 billion

Plans to redevelop Parliament's Northern Estate have been submitted for approval, the planning applications can be viewed here.


----------



## soren5en

_Redchurch Townhouse. 31/44 Architects (2018)_

_by Rory Gardiner_











































































https://divisare.com/projects/413853-31-44-architects-rory-gardiner-redchurch-townhouse
https://macaronsandmayhem.com/2019/05/30/redchurch-townhouse/


----------



## SE9

*National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2041234

Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-holocaust-memorial-foundation


Location


Address: Victoria Tower Gardens, Millbank, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Westminster









Project facts


Developer: HM Government | UK Holocaust Memorial Foundation

Architect: Adjaye Associates | Ron Arad Architects

Cost: £50 million

Plans for the national holocaust memorial have been called-in by the government, to be decided following a public inquiry.


----------



## SE9

*One Liverpool Street* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 1-14 Liverpool Street and 11-12 Blomfield Street, London EC2

Ward: Broad Street

Station: Liverpool Street





























 
Project facts


Developer: Aviva | Crossrail

Architect: Eric Parry Architects

Floors: 10

Office space: 24,134m² (GIA)

Retail space: 615m² (GIA)

Plans for One Liverpool Street have been approved by the City of London.


----------



## PortoNuts

The memorial looks pretty good. Nothing overbearing.


----------



## SE9

*Cavendish Square* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2221022

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: Cavendish Square Car Park, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Oxford Street







| Bond Street















 
Project facts


Developer: Reef Group

Architect: UrbanR

Cost: £100 million

Floorspace: 26,000m² (GIA)

Plans for the redevelopment of Cavendish Square have been submitted:

- *The Times*: Cavendish Square car park gets its own grand design

- *Architects Journal*: Ex-Make star behind plans for £100m subterranean West End complex

- *Evening Standard*: Underground 70s car park in heart of West End to be turned into £100 million shopping complex


----------



## SE9

*The Mall* | Walthamstow E17

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012399

Official website: https://www.themallwalthamstowconsultation.co.uk


Location


Address: 45 Selborne Road, London E17

London borough: Waltham Forest

Station: Walthamstow Central

















Project facts


Developer: Capital & Regional

Architect: ESA | ColladoCollins

Cost: £200 million

Homes: 502

Amended plans for the Mall Walthamstow have been unveiled:


----------



## cristof

best projects are in london, the quality is outstanding...


----------



## AbidM

cristof said:


> best projects are in london, the quality is outstanding...


London is definitely 'saucy' with it.

It's 7 years of studying architecture in the UK , it has to show somewhere...


----------



## SE9

*Liverpool Street Station* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/liverpool-street


Location


Address: 1-14 Liverpool Street, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Lines: Elizabeth









Project facts


Developer: Transport for London

Architect: Hawkins\Brown | Wilkinson Eyre

Design consultant: Arup










Construction progress at Liverpool Street, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## pedro-Silesia

Hopefully this holocaust museum will never get build in this place. It is such a nice park.


----------



## Alex Yeo

^^ Does this have a thread yet?


----------



## grngmdn

Alex Yeo said:


> ^^ Does this have a thread yet?


Nope the news is not even a day old.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Not sure what to make of this. It has some positives in that it is not all glass and it goes some of the way in [limited] height but its squat bulk is both uncompromising and ugly when seen in that distant render. Perhaps they wanted to create a kind of landslide slope for the mountain of glasshouses north but for its width/depth it would look better to have had a section higher to break the unforgiving mould of bulk. And it sits alongside its neighbour at 22 Fenchurch - what I can only describe as the two ugly sisters.

Why are so many of the latest designs in the City bereft of much allure?


----------



## hugh

gravesVpelli said:


> Why are so many of the latest designs in the City bereft of much allure?


A yearning for the good old days (before the likes of St Mary's Axe, and 122 Leadenhall)?


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)

Twentytwo and the wider City cluster at sunrise, photos courtesy of James Burns:


----------



## SE9

*8 Albert Embankment* | Lambeth SE1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965413

Official website: http://www.eightalbertembankment.com


Location


Address: 8 Albert Embankment, London SE1

London borough: Lambeth

Station: Vauxhall














| Lambeth North








 
Project facts


Developer: U+I | London Fire Commissioner

Architect: Pilbrow & Partners

Height: 84m | 82m

Floors: 26 | 24

Homes: 417

Hotel rooms: 200

Office space: 10,809m²

London Fire Brigade museum: 1,434m²

Plans for 8 Albert Embankment have been approved by Lambeth Council.


----------



## SE9

*The London Resort* | Swanscombe Peninsula

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553156

Official website: http://www.londonresort.info


Location


Site: Land east of Ingress Park and north of Ebbsfleet International Station, Swanscombe DA10

Kent borough: Dartford

Station: Ebbsfleet International








 
Project facts


Developer: Kuwaiti European Holdings Group

Partners: BBC Studios | ITV Studios | Paramount Pictures | Radisson | EDF Energy

Cost: £3.5 billion

Site area: 535 acres

Hotel rooms: 3,500

Developing plans for a new theme park to the south east of London:

- *The Independent:* London Resort: first look at £3.5bn theme park

- *Construction Enquirer:* London Resort reveals next generation theme park designs

- *Insider:* A huge new theme park set to be the UK's answer to Disneyland is costing $4.6 billion to build


----------



## SE9

*Chapter House* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.chapterhouse.london


Location


Address: Chapter House, Parker Street, London WC2

London borough: Camden

Station: Holborn







| Covent Garden








 
Project facts


Developer: Londonewcastle

Architect: Apt

Cost: £30 million

Floors: 6

Homes: 40

Floorspace: 4,400m² (GIA)










The completed Chapter House development, photos courtesy of Apt:


----------



## AbidM

Chapter house is beautifully made!


----------



## Jamsterx

Legit though those were renders until I read the caption. Mindblowing attention to detail.


----------



## SE9

*The Tide* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: https://www.greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/the-tide


Location


Address: Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Diller Scofidio + Renfo

Length: 5km










Lighting at the first phase of the Tide, provided using fixtures from Italian firm B Light:


----------



## SE9

*Farringdon Station* | Clerkenwell EC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon


Location


Address: Farringdon West, Farringdon Road, London EC1

London borough: Islington

Lines: Thameslink







| Elizabeth







| Circle







| Metropolitan







| Hammersmith & City









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London

Architect: Aedas

Design consultant: Scott Wilson










Farringdon Station at practical completion, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Hoxton Press Buildings / David Chipperfield Architects*













































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/929849/hoxton-press-buildings-david-chipperfield-architects​


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Like Crossrail & Hoxton press. Interesting use of brick


----------



## JimB

Have to say that I hate those.

The hexagonal shape; the featureless windows and balconies; the drabness even on a comparatively decent day....

I'm all for brick. But only when the actual design is good. And the design of these two towers is awful. They already look dated and they will look worse as they age.


----------



## SE9

When the scheme completed and posted last year, it divided opinion in the London forum. It went down better in architectural circles.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Distant views look not unattractive but up close the detail is really crude. Brickwork can be something of beauty, as is demonstrated on a number of recent London buildings, but here it has been applied in a coarse manner that looks cheap and tasteless. When I think of some of the 1970s brick developments (Worlds End in Chelsea for example), they have more grace than these two blocks.

The black one looks grim close-up and even the balconies look unwelcoming (who would choose to sit outside!) but maybe I just fail to appreciate any existence of craftsmanship compared to the architectural and academic world.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Those brick towers are gorgeous...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The rough heavy brickwork and chunky shapes are a nice change from other residential towers trying so hard to look sleek and not succeeding


----------



## cristof

Is the skypark North Greenwich gonna be expanded in the future, I read once about 2km of highline is it true?
Out of context but I think they should start building an subway path between the new quarter in North Greenwich and the up coming area on the other side of the river in to wood wharf Canary Wharf.. the pedestrian connections should really be improved around the area where constructions are booming


----------



## SE9

cristof said:


> Is the skypark North Greenwich gonna be expanded in the future, I read once about 2km of highline is it true?
> Out of context but I think they should start building an subway path between the new quarter in North Greenwich and the up coming area on the other side of the river in to wood wharf Canary Wharf.. the pedestrian connections should really be improved around the area where constructions are booming


The Tide will be 5km in total once complete.


----------



## SE9

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557

Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com


Location


Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2

Ward: Bishopsgate

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Bank
















Project facts


Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers

Architect: PLP Architects

Height: 278m

Floors: 62

Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)

Twentytwo viewed from the Tate Modern, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Station* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=871486

Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/woolwich-station


Location


Address: Dial Arch Square, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Lines: Elizabeth









Project facts


Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London

Architect: Weston Williamson

Design consultant: Mott MacDonald | Arup Group










Woolwich Station ready to go, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*The Stage* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521734

Official website: http://www.thestageshoreditch.com


Location


Address: The Stage, Plough Yard, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Shoreditch High Street







| Liverpool Street






























Project facts


Developer: Plough Yard Developments

Architect: Pringle Brandon Perkins+Will

Height: 115m

Floors: 38

Homes: 412










Construction progress at the Stage, photos by potto:


----------



## SE9

*One Crown Place* | Shoreditch EC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811527

Official website: https://www.onecrownplace.com


Location


Address: 5-29 Sun Street, London EC2

London borough: Hackney

Station: Liverpool Street




























| Moorgate















 
Project facts


Developer: AlloyMTD Group

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 123m | 107m

Floors: 33 | 29

Homes: 246
 









Construction progress at One Crown Place, photos by potto:


----------



## soren5en

soren5en said:


> _Kings Cross. York House - The Office Group. De Metz Forbes Knight Architects. U/C_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://dmfk.co.uk/projects/york-house/



_by Jack Hobhouse_


----------



## Icewave

London = Quality


----------



## ushahid

who takes and edit these pictures. they look like renders. its hard to tell sometimes. very nice editing skills.


----------



## SE9

*St James's Market Phase II* | St James's SW1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368959

Official website: https://stjamessmarketphaseii.co.uk


Location


Address: 57-60 Haymarket, London SW1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Piccadilly Circus









Project facts


Developer: Oxford Properties | Crown Estate

Architect: Make Architects

Floorspace: 27,008m² (GIA)

Plans for the second phase of St James's Market have been approved by Westminster Council.



















The completed first phase of the £500m development:


----------



## SE9

*5 Strand* | Charing Cross WC2

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962589

Official website: http://www.five-strand.com


Location


Address: 5 Strand, London WC2

London borough: Westminster

Station: Charing Cross
















Project facts


Developer: Flora Development Limited

Architect: Squire & Partners

Hotel operator: Park Hyatt

Floors: 11

Floorspace: 14,616m² (NIA)

Plans for 5 Strand have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## hugh

5 Strand looks good, it 'fits in' without being pastiche.


----------



## cristof

Quality is outstanding as the pictures thanks for sharing London simply deserves the best.


----------



## JimB

SE9 said:


> *Twentytwo* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375557
> 
> Official website: http://twentytwolondon.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 22-24 Bishopsgate, London EC2
> 
> Ward: Bishopsgate
> 
> Station: Liverpool Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Axa Real Estate | Lipton Rogers
> 
> Architect: PLP Architects
> 
> Height: 278m
> 
> Floors: 62
> 
> Floorspace: 128,304m² (NIA)
> 
> Twentytwo viewed from the Tate Modern, photo by chest:


Looks great in this. If only it was so sleek from all angles.


----------



## soren5en

_Bartholomew Square Phase 3_


----------



## soren5en

SE9 said:


> *The Hoxton Southwark* | Southwark SE1
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816270
> 
> Official website: https://thehoxton.com/london/southwark
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: 40 Blackfriars Road, London SE1
> 
> London borough: Southwark
> 
> Station: Southwark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Ennismore | The Hoxton
> 
> Architect: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands
> 
> Height: 61m
> 
> Floors: 14
> 
> Hotel rooms: 192
> 
> The Hoxton Southwark is complete. It is the third hotel in London operated by the Hoxton hotel group:


_The Hoxton Southwark_


----------



## wakka12

London seems to get like 80% of the nicest modern buildings being built in the world


----------



## DarkLite

Comforting to see developers pay homage to the nation's architectural heritage by incorporating brick cladding to so many centrally located buildings.


----------



## Jordan de California

I love visiting this thread and just bathing myself in how _good_ it all is. It's like architectural therapy.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Jordan de California said:


> I love visiting this thread and just bathing myself in how _good_ it all is. It's like architectural therapy.


Far better than lavishing expenditure to go to a spa


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Jordan de California said:


> I love visiting this thread and just bathing myself in how _good_ it all is. It's like architectural therapy.


Yeah Mr California but you have to bathe in the grey & rain to appreciate the full beauty.🎶


----------



## SE9

ushahid said:


> who takes and edit these pictures. they look like renders. its hard to tell sometimes. very nice editing skills.


There's a good number of excellent architectural photographers in London, including on this very forum


----------



## SE9

*Clarges Mayfair* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: N/A

Official website: https://www.clargesmayfair.com


Location


Address: 82-84 Piccadilly, London W1

London borough: Westminster

Station: Green Park









Project facts


Developer: British Land

Architect: Squire & Partners

Floors: 11 | 8

Homes: 34

Retail space: 1,663m² (GEA)

Office space: 6,808m² (GEA)










The Clarges Mayfair scheme has completed, photos courtesy of Squire & Partners:


----------



## SE9

*Silvertown Quays* | Silvertown E16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637869

Official website: https://www.silvertown.co.uk


Location


Address: Land at Minoco Wharf, London E16

London borough: Newham

Station: Pontoon Dock









Project facts


Developer: Lendlease | Starwood Capital

Masterplan and lead designer: Prior + Partners

Architect: dRMM | AHMM | Pollard Thomas Edwards | Maccreanor Lavington

Cost: £3.5 billion

Homes: 3,000

The redevelopment of a former wharf and derelict 1930's flour mill

Plans for the 934-home first phase of Silvertown Quays have been approved by Newham Council.


----------



## SE9

*596-608 Old Kent Road* | Peckham SE15

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130112

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 596-608 Old Kent Road and Land at Livesey Place, London SE15

London borough: Southwark

Station: South Bermondsey







| Queen's Road Peckham









Project facts


Developer: Civic Centre Ltd | Shaviram Development Ltd | Old Kent Road Regeneration

Architect: Maccreanor Lavington

Height: 140m | 91m

Floors: 38 | 24

Homes: 372

Plans for 596-608 Old Kent Road have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## QData

Whenever I visit this thread I feel jealous about the great quality of the projects being built in London. I wish we could have anything similar in Barcelona.


----------



## soren5en

*Wellington House. Mansel Road. Wimbledon. MATT Architecture / Darwen Terracotta and Faience (2019)*


----------



## PortoNuts

*V&A confirms McLaughlin & Harvey to build £26m centre*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/12/18/va-confirms-mclaughlin-harvey-to-build-26m-centre/



> *The V&A has confirmed McLaughlin & Harvey as contractor for the museum’s new £26m collection and research centre in east London.*
> 
> The new 16,000 sq m centre will become home to 250,000 objects, 350,000 books and over 1,000 archives spanning the breadth of the V&A’s collection from fashion, textiles and furniture to painting, sculpture, ceramics, glass, design, architecture and digital.
> 
> Claire McKeown, V&A East Project Director, said:“V&A East is one of the most significant and ambitious developments in the V&A’s history.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Murphy/Carey JV bags £150m London Oxford Street revamp*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...rey-jv-bags-150m-london-oxford-street-revamp/



> *A joint venture between J Murphy & Sons and the Carey Group will deliver a planned revamp of London’s famous Oxford Street shopping district.*
> 
> As design and build contractors, the pair will support Westminster City Council’s vision to improve the area for shoppers through almost 100 distinct projects.
> 
> Projects included creating two new public piazzas at Oxford Circus. An original proposal to fully pedestrianise Oxford Street was ditched by the council after objections from residents.


----------



## Quicksilver

*Wharf Road* | City Road Basin


Location


Address: London Borough of Islington

Project facts


Developer: Family Mosaic and Peabody

Architect: Pollard Thomas Edwards

Award: Evening Standard New Homes Awards 2019 — Commendation | 

Homes: 99, 80% are affordable

Completion: 2018

Completed scheme, photos from Pollard Thomas Edwards architects:


----------



## Quicksilver

Soho and area around Carnaby Street is going through transformation as well. I walked in the area recently and was surprised by amount and quality of the new projects.

Few of them here by Rolfe Jude architects: https://www.rolfe-judd.co.uk/architecture/projects/sector/project-delivery/page/2/

*BROADWICK STREET* | Soho

Project facts


Developer: Shaftesbury

Architect: Rolfe Judd


----------



## Quicksilver

*CARNABY STREET* | Soho

Project facts


Address: 36 Carnaby Street


Developer: Shaftesbury Carnaby

Architect: Rolfe Judd


----------



## soren5en

To resize the images you can use _resize=1024 /resize_ option


----------



## Quicksilver

soren5en said:


> To resize the images you can use _resize= /resize_ option


Will try later.


----------



## Quicksilver

*CARNABY, KINGLY STREET* | Soho

Project facts


Developer: Shaftesbury Carnaby

Architect: Rolfe Judd


----------



## Quicksilver

*CARNABY, FOUBERT’S PLACE* | Soho

Project facts


Developer: Shaftesbury Carnaby

Architect: Rolfe Judd


----------



## PortoNuts

Pretty cool.


----------



## Jordan de California

dreadathecontrols said:


> Yeah Mr California but you have to bathe in the grey & rain to appreciate the full beauty.🎶


Yes! I had the privilege of visiting London a little over a decade ago, and to this day, I don’t think I’ve ever taken a better picture of any building, anywhere, than I did when I was looking up at a steel-grey sky from the base of Tower 42.


----------



## PortoNuts

*U+I submits plan for £200m London Charlton scheme*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/12/20/ui-submits-plan-for-200m-london-charlton-scheme/



> *Regeneration specialist U+I has submitted plans for its £200m mixed-use scheme at the Faraday Works next to the Thames in South East London.*
> 
> Part of Greater London Authority’s Charlton Riverside Opportunity Area, the planned scheme will create nearly 500 new homes, of which 35% will be affordable alongside work space units and shops.
> 
> Richard Upton, Chief Development Officer at U+I, said: “Faraday Works will celebrate the industrial heritage of the site and deliver on the vision of the masterplan for Charlton Riverside to retain and grow industry and jobs, as well as meet the urgent need for new homes.


----------



## the runner

wakka12 said:


> London seems to get like 80% of the nicest modern buildings being built in the world


^^
Visit thread Amsterdam, not worser than London: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=112693&page=45


----------



## PortoNuts

*McAleer & Rushe wins £80m East London student scheme*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/12/20/mcaleer-rushe-wins-80m-east-london-student-scheme/



> *Student accommodation specialist Future Generation has gained planning for an £80m scheme in Hackney Wick, East London. Contractor McAleer & Rushe is lined-up to deliver the Vogue project in Stour Road, which will offer 330 student bedrooms.*
> 
> Designed by architects Henley Halebrown, the scheme also secures the future of arts hub Stour Space, which will get 20,000 sq ft of space on a peppercorn rent for 150 years.


----------



## PortoNuts

*National Grid names winner for £400m tunnel job*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2019/12/16/national-grid-names-winner-for-400m-tunnel-job/



> *National Grid has agreed a £400m contract with the Hochtief-Mutphy Joint Venture (HMJV) to deliver tunnelling and shaft work for the second phase of its London Power Tunnels (LPT2) project.*
> 
> The six-year construction programme will start in March on the latest phase of the £1bn LPT2 project which will see 32.5km of tunnel built to house electricity transmission cables 30 metres underground.
> 
> The project has been developed to minimise disruption for Londoners by eliminating the need to dig up the existing cable infrastructure, which is now more than 50-years-old and reaching the end of its life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver

the runner said:


> ^^
> Visit thread Amsterdam, not worser than London: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=112693&page=45


Naw, just checked it. First of all, there are not many posts, i.e. projects. Secondly some projects are nice but about 50% would be considered too kitschy in London.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Paintworks Apartments / DROO*































































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/930817/paintworks-apartments-droo​


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Corner House / 31/44 Architects*































































































> SOURCE: https://www.archdaily.com/930170/corner-house-31-44-architects​


----------



## Architecture lover

Quicksilver said:


> Naw, just checked it. First of all, there are not many posts, i.e. projects. Secondly some projects are nice but about 50% would be considered too kitschy in London.


Naw, you made it sound as if Amsterdam is Kyiv, or Moscow.
The Amsterdam thread may not be as maintained as London's, but *just checked it*, and some of the projects do look a lot like London's, especially when it comes to both design and quality, while I'm sure the Dutch couldn't care less, nor I believe they made it intentional, especially not when they have their own authentic architecture to look upon, one that happens to be misfortunately brick dominated. 
There's a thing called neighbors. Of course as much as London and Amsterdam may differ (and will differ), they'll always appear similar once compared to others.


----------



## Quicksilver

Architecture lover said:


> Naw, you made it sound as if Amsterdam is Kyiv, or Moscow.
> The Amsterdam thread may not be as maintained as London's, but *just checked it*, and some of the projects do look a lot like London's, especially when it comes to both design and quality, while I'm sure the Dutch couldn't care less, nor I believe they made it intentional, especially not when they have their own authentic architecture to look upon, one that happens to be misfortunately brick dominated.
> There's a thing called neighbors. Of course as much as London and Amsterdam may differ (and will differ), they'll always appear similar once compared to others.


I never been to Amsterdam tread before, so may be my expectations were too high, especially when somebody suggested that their tread "no worse than London" which I immediately assume was reference to quality and quantity of projects posted there. May be I was automatically expecting many posts, quality photos, plenty of weekly updates, etc. I found nothing like this there, 2 pages for 6 months, bad quality pictures, etc. Yes, many smaller projects reminded me London, but may be picture quality didn't make them justice. On other hand, many projects there straight nominees to Carbuncle Cap. I won't show them but I am sure you know what they are. I am sure Amsterdam has nice architecture and small projects probably one of the best in the World, but their tread needs to improve for sure.


----------



## cristof

The guys nourishing this thread do excellent job congratulations to them


----------



## ianoc47

I was in London recently for the first time since 2012. It's incredible to see the amount of construction and the skyline has changed beyond recognition. 

I know a lot of people don't like 22 Bishopgate but I really like the view of the city from the south bank and from the Strand which is the view most people get. London never stands still which is why it's so dynamic. Can't wait to go back. Hopefully it won't be as long the next time.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Quicksilver - perhaps you should make a visit to Amsterdam to see for yourself. Very reasonable to get there by Eurostar or an Easyjet flight and one of the closest foreign capitals to London.

Amsterdam has some beautiful architecture, especially along Keizersgracht, Herengracht and Prinsengracht plus a superb Rijksmuseum, recently restored. And not to mention the Van Gogh Museum with over 200 of his works plus many other late 19th century masterpieces.

I have many such photos on my Netherlands album in Flickr.

As for modern builds, well Amsterdam in population is one-seventh the size of London, so logically there will not be the same number of new developments underway; it is a bit unfair to compare the two cities in that light. Traditional Dutch architecture is wonderful and better than the much sub-standard nondescript brick terraces one sees in London.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Different thing altogether.
London is 10 m world city with all the glamour & squalor that entails.
The Dam is a small water city with great old architecture & coffee shops.
I like em both.


----------



## Quicksilver

gravesVpelli said:


> Quicksilver - perhaps you should make a visit to Amsterdam to see for yourself. Very reasonable to get there by Eurostar or an Easyjet flight and one of the closest foreign capitals to London.
> 
> Amsterdam has some beautiful architecture, especially along Keizersgracht, Herengracht and Prinsengracht plus a superb Rijksmuseum, recently restored. And not to mention the Van Gogh Museum with over 200 of his works plus many other late 19th century masterpieces.
> 
> I have many such photos on my Netherlands album in Flickr.
> 
> As for modern builds, well Amsterdam in population is one-seventh the size of London, so logically there will not be the same number of new developments underway; it is a bit unfair to compare the two cities in that light. Traditional Dutch architecture is wonderful and better than the much sub-standard nondescript brick terraces one sees in London.


I've been to Amsterdam many time, recently just 6 months ago. I am not talking about the city itself, I am talking about Amsterdam thread on here, which is terribly maintained. Take Manchester thread for example. The city the size of Amsterdam, mostly average projects but I've just love how well Manchester thread is maintained, one of my favorite threads on here. How guys are following every projects, give great explanations etc. And post like this are just gold for me: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165160194&postcount=7077 
This is my favorite stage of the projects, when public spaces just starting to be revealed, some finishing details are shown. I just want to go there watch it, seat in the café by the canal and drink coffee. I have seen nothing like this post in Amsterdam thread. That's what my original comment was about.

Small projects in Amsterdam are superb, however, I am not so keen on their highrises and office blocks.


----------



## capslock

Not wishing to derail, but it is an interesting diversion....

Going back 10 / 15 years, say, Dutch residential architecture in particular was streets ahead of anything in the UK, which was still stuck between noddy-houses and post-modern docklands nastiness. Contrast Piers Gough to Borneo-Sporenburg... A lot of the quality small and mid-scale stuff coming forwards in London now owes something of a debt to the Dutch approach in my opinion. It adopted much of the approach, but has then gone on to integrate elements of the London vernacular (materials such as brick, proportions and so forth) to create something that is very London. It is now superior to many Dutch cities at smaller scale stuff, partly due to the higher values that drive it affording more design to differentiate and material quality, but it wasn't always thus, and the Dutch still do this very well.

Larger scale, the converse is true. The hi-tech school of UK architects such as Foster, RSHP and others, really don't have an equivalent elsewhere in the world in my ever so humble opinion  It is noticeable too that the blander larger scale schemes in London tend to be by North American arriviste firms such as SOM or KPF. Similarly, the best schemes in big North American cities are by European architects these days.

Funny how things work


----------



## PortoNuts

DiogoBaptista said:


> Corner House


Thank you for sharing. Such small projects hardly make it here.


----------



## PortoNuts

*CC Land and Meyer Bergman invest in £1.25bn London property*

https://www.ft.com/content/9b9e3b1c-2346-11ea-b8a1-584213ee7b2b



> *CC Land told the Hong Kong stock exchange on Friday it had agreed a joint venture deal with the private equity real estate firm Meyer Bergman under which it will invest at least £182m in the redevelopment of the former Whiteleys shopping centre in Queensway. *
> 
> The two companies together expect to invest £400m, while the US private equity firm Apollo is providing £850m of debt to redevelop the century-old former store into luxury apartments, a hotel and retail space.
> 
> Tony Gibbon, founder of the commercial property agency BH2, said the decisive election outcome had boosted confidence in the market despite remaining uncertainties about the shape of the UK’s Brexit deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## the spliff fairy

capslock said:


> Not wishing to derail, but it is an interesting diversion....
> 
> Going back 10 / 15 years, say, Dutch residential architecture in particular was streets ahead of anything in the UK, which was still stuck between noddy-houses and post-modern docklands nastiness. Contrast Piers Gough to Borneo-Sporenburg... A lot of the quality small and mid-scale stuff coming forwards in London now owes something of a debt to the Dutch approach in my opinion. It adopted much of the approach, but has then gone on to integrate elements of the London vernacular (materials such as brick, proportions and so forth) to create something that is very London. It is now superior to many Dutch cities at smaller scale stuff, partly due to the higher values that drive it affording more design to differentiate and material quality, but it wasn't always thus, and the Dutch still do this very well.
> 
> Larger scale, the converse is true. The hi-tech school of UK architects such as Foster, RSHP and others, really don't have an equivalent elsewhere in the world in my ever so humble opinion  It is noticeable too that the blander larger scale schemes in London tend to be by North American arriviste firms such as SOM or KPF. Similarly, the best schemes in big North American cities are by European architects these days.
> 
> Funny how things work



Yep I remember Dutch architecture was way ahead of its time in the 90s and noughties. The reuse of local materials and vernacular was something that was definitely refreshing at the time, and a forerunner to todays styles:

I remember quite a few tv programmes from property finding to architecture documentaries that decried how middle class UK tastes were still chasing fake disneyfied sprawl (a la Poundbury but cheap), and the possibilities of light and space just across the sea.

These may look a bit dated now from the last decade, but some are near 30 years old


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sisk seals pre-construction deal for £149m GOSH project*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...-pre-construction-deal-for-149m-gosh-project/



> *John Sisk has signed a pre-construction services agreement for the next phase of the Great Ormond Street Hospital redevelopment in central London.*
> 
> Sisk and BDP won a design competition in October 2017 for the latest phase of the long-running expansion of the famous children’s hospital.
> 
> Phase four includes a new 16,000m2 Children’s Cancer Centre costing £149m to build, which will also act as the hospital’s new ‘front door’.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*Newly-formed Vistry Partnerships wins first major contract*

https://www.constructionenquirer.co...istry-partnerships-wins-first-major-contract/



> *Now owned by Vistry Group, formerly Bovis Homes, the firm has secured a £66m project on the Aylesbury Estate redevelopment at Elephant & Castle in south London.*
> 
> Vistry Partnerships will create a new public library, health and early years facilities plus commercial space as well as more than 120 new homes for rent.
> 
> Work is due to start very shortly with the project also creating a new public square with a water feature at its centrepiece.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts

*IKEA enters UK shopping centers market with London mall deal*

https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-i...rs-market-with-london-mall-deal-idUKKBN1Z823M



> *IKEA’s shopping center business is spending 170 million pounds ($222 million) to buy and upgrade a London mall in its first foray into Britain, betting it can win over a nation increasingly doing its shopping online.*
> 
> Ingka Centers, an arm of the world’s biggest furniture retailer, said on Thursday it would put a new format IKEA store at the heart of the 27,000-square meter Kings Mall in London’s Hammersmith district.
> 
> ...


----------



## SamTower

What’s happened to this forum? People used to share photos and chat everyday but now hardly anything gets put on. Is there nothing going on in London?


----------



## the spliff fairy

UK construction reports biggest fall in new work since 2009


----------



## SE9

the spliff fairy said:


> Ooh I hate that one, they tore down a whole block of 19th Century buildings for it as they couldn't be arsed to preserve or at least deathmask it for the new tube station underneath.
> 
> Every building in the pic below
> 
> https://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM...on/formerjunctioncharingcrossoxfodstreet1.jpg
> 
> to this
> 
> https://phdaccess.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/tottenhamCourt.jpg


Those are the previous plans, the design being built: https://www.derwentlondon.com/uploads/properties/Soho-Place/OXF1_N29_medium.jpg


----------



## wakka12

SE9 said:


> Those are the previous plans, the design being built: https://www.derwentlondon.com/uploads/properties/Soho-Place/OXF1_N29_medium.jpg


That looks better and I prefer the treatment of the corner here. But the entrance to an important station is pretty understated


----------



## heymikey1981

SE9 said:


> Those are the previous plans, the design being built: https://www.derwentlondon.com/uploads/properties/Soho-Place/OXF1_N29_medium.jpg


The Nimax theatre looks much better at the previous design though. It looks awful at that rendering.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Not an improvement  I'll update the post anyhoo.


----------



## Black Cat

the spliff fairy said:


> Not an improvement  I'll update the post anyhoo.


The unnecessary loss of the continuous line of Victorian/Edwardian facades and theatre for the underground station was bad enough, but the replacement is just ghastly bland lumpy architecture more suited to the 1950s/1960s. The facade detailed design is much improved upon the earlier design, which is good. However, across the world are very fine examples of buildings which can turn and accentuate a corner in a very stunning way creating a local landmark, eg, Mendelsohn archicture of the 1930s, so why could not a contemporary design of serious quality been possible here? Is it the fault of the client, the architect, the planners, or all of them. The result though is extremely bland and disappointing. 

No doubt this project will be included in a future "Past and Present" or "Lost London" type publication of examples of the loss of London's architectural heritage.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Would have been an ideal place for taller buildings, especially as there are some tired mid-rises further north on Tottenham Court Road that could also be replaced with taller stuff.


----------



## PinnerStar

Mr Bricks said:


> Would have been an ideal place for taller buildings, especially as there are some tired mid-rises further north on Tottenham Court Road that could also be replaced with taller stuff.


This is a part of Town where tall buildings aren't necessary and anyway enough tall buildings are being built everywhere else


----------



## london lad

PinnerStar said:


> This is a part of Town where tall buildings aren't necessary and anyway enough tall buildings are being built everywhere else


Well apart from the 100m+ tower that's been across the road since the 1960's.


----------



## PinnerStar

london lad said:


> Well apart from the 100m+ tower that's been across the road since the 1960's.


Yeah and that was a horrendous mistake,Centrepoint is only useful as a steering point when you're pissed.


----------



## london lad

PinnerStar said:


> Yeah and that was a horrendous mistake,Centrepoint is only useful as a steering point when you're pissed.


Well London has had over 50 years to get used to it and most consider it a London icon. Each to their own.


----------



## Mr Bricks

PinnerStar said:


> Yeah and that was a horrendous mistake,Centrepoint is only useful as a steering point when you're pissed.


In general the West End might be an area unsuitable for skyscrapers, however, this area could be an exception as it is mostly modern and apart from Centrepoint dominated by utterly forgettable office blocks. Mixing the hustle and bustle of Oxford Street with some well-designed tall buildings could work really well.


----------



## limajpeg

Is there a thread for Tenter House? https://www.citymatters.london/tenter-house-signed-off-planning/

Demolition appears imminent:


----------



## Mr Cladding

limajpeg said:


> Is there a thread for Tenter House? https://www.citymatters.london/tenter-house-signed-off-planning/
> 
> Demolition appears imminent:


That's not Tenter House, the similar-looking building at the rear is. 

The building under scaffolding is 44 Moorfields, the global headquarters of the British Red Cross which is undergoing extensive refurbishment and should conclude in the spring/summer.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Peabody signs Durkan for 400 Thamesmead homes*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2020/02/05/peabody-signs-durkan-for-400-thamesmead-homes/



> *Housing association Peabody has picked Durkan to build the next phase in the regeneration of South Thamesmead in south east London. *
> 
> *Phase two of its Southmere Village regeneration will involve building more than 400 homes around a new public square overlooking a rejuvenated Southmere Lake.*
> 
> Durkan is currently building phase one, which consists of 130 new homes around a lakeside square with shops, cafes, leisure facilities, library and civic building, due to be completed by the end of autumn 2021.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Cat

Interesting article about the design of the piling/substructure of 21 Moorfields with good illustrations: 
https://www.building.co.uk/building...lds-was-built-above-a-station/5098795.article

Great too to see another mediocre bland functional office building from the 70s in the City being demolished and replaced with a better building, though wish the new design somehow had an architectural design/facade reflecting Moorfields railway station below.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Black Cat said:


> Great too to see another mediocre bland functional office building from the 70s in the City being demolished and replaced with a better building, though wish the new design somehow had an architectural design/facade reflecting Moorfields railway station below.


I've now said this twice, that building is being refurbished and not demolished. :bash:


----------



## Black Cat

@Mr Cladding: Perhaps there is a misunderstand and I was not sufficiently clear. My comment related to Tenter House (21 Moorfields), not to 44 Moorfields.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Black Cat said:


> @Mr Cladding: Perhaps there is a misunderstand and I was not sufficiently clear. My comment related to Tenter House (21 Moorfields), not to 44 Moorfields.


The building pictured under scaffolding is 44 Moorfields which is undergoing a refurbishment. Whereas Trenter House, whilst a new scheme has been approved (App ref no.17/01050/FULMAJ, approved in Oct 18) demolition works not appear to have started yet.


----------



## JimB

Mr Cladding said:


> I've now said this twice, that building is being refurbished and not demolished. :bash:


No need get like that about it.


----------



## geogregor

Bishopsgate 22:

DSC09677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09686 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09705 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Gentleman 


DSC09831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## lyonshall

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Copy the adress of your photo in large format and then insert it with the command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which should give you that :


Sorry, I am an idiot. What do you mean by "large format"? Capitals?

Thanks for your tuition!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I meant the regular size of the pic, just not the miniature that you posted otherwise you would have this again. :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

*Skanska scoops £240m London office job*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2020/02/13/skanska-scoops-240m-london-office-job/



> *Skanska has sealed a major office project worth £240m on the City of London near Finsbury Circus. The 20 Ropemaker Street office complex is being developed by Great Elm Assets, in association with Old Park Lane Management and their development partner CO—RE.*
> 
> Skanska will deliver 420,000 sq ft of office space, while 12,000 sq ft of retail space will be located at ground level.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> I would say that the upturn in opinion is mostly attributable to the outstanding quality of the cladding. That was something that couldn't be gleaned from the renders alone.
> 
> The issues with the form and the mass from certain angles still remain.


I agree with yourself and hugh on this at the same time. 

Overall it's certainly better than what I'd been bracing for.


----------



## SE9

lyonshall said:


> Have to agree with the critiques of the new Tottenham Court Road interchange/station
> 
> They've taken a hellishly ugly corner of London (whose only upside was the Dionysus kebab shop) and spent a lot of money.... and managed to make no improvement whatsoever.
> 
> If the renders are right it will be just as ugly as before.


Hopefully the Outernet will provide some visual 'animation' to the plaza.

It needs something to break the monotony.


----------



## SE9

*Royal Arsenal Riverside* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618803

Official website: http://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/new-homes/london/woolwich/royal-arsenal-riverside


Location


Address: Royal Arsenal, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Woolwich







| Woolwich Arsenal
















Project facts


Developer: Berkeley Group

Cost: £1.5 billion

Site area: 88 acres

Homes: 3,700

The completed redevelopment of Officers' House at the Royal Arsenal, a derelict building that was saved from demolition:


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632984

Official website: http://greenwichpeninsula.co.uk/district/design-district


Location


Address: Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

London borough: Greenwich

Station: North Greenwich









Project facts


Developer: Knight Dragon

Architect: Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

Buildings: 16

Floorspace: 20,958m² (GEA)










Construction progress at the Design Destrict, scheduled to open in September. Photos by LondonerN1:


----------



## SE9

*Faraday Works* | Charlton Riverside SE18

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1962582

Official website: https://www.faradayworks.com


Location


Address: 17-21, 18-32, 25 and 37 Bowater Road, Westminster Industrial Estate, London SE18

London borough: Greenwich

Station: Charlton









Project facts


Developer: U+I | Galliard Homes

Architect: Studio Egret West | Coffey Architects

Homes: 492

Commercial space: 10,439m² (GIA)

Plans to redevelop the Westminster Industrial Estate have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Atlas Building* | Old Street EC1

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526548

Official website: http://www.theatlasbuilding.com


Location


Address: 145 City Road, London EC1

London borough: Hackney

Station: Old Street















 
Project facts


Developer: Rocket Investments

Architect: Make Architects

Height: 134m

Floors: 39

Homes: 302

The completed Atlas Building, photos courtesy of Make Architects:


----------



## PortoNuts

It looks like a render in the first pic.


----------



## lyonshall

PortoNuts said:


> It looks like a render in the first pic.


I agree.

If it REALLY looks like that it is an incredible success. Wow.


----------



## PortoNuts

*GPE revs up for £600m trio of office projects*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2020/02/13/gpe-revs-up-for-600m-trio-of-office-projects/



> *The trio of London projects will develop 820,000 sq ft of mainly office space. The first major project to come forward is a major refit of Bloomberg’s former building at 50 Finsbury Square.*
> 
> GPE will take vacant possession of the building this summer allowing it to proceed with a 126,000 sq ft major refurbishment.
> 
> Close by near Moorgate Crossrail station, the London developer is working up plans for City Place House where it aims to significantly increase the size of the building to 320,000 sq ft, up from 176,600 sq ft.
> ...


----------



## upupandaway

https://www.london-se1.co.uk/news/view/10121

*South Bank’s IBM building: plans submitted for extension & revamp*

Plans to refurbish and extend the IBM building on the South Bank have been submitted to Lambeth Council.

Architects Allford Hall Monaghan Morris were commissioned by the building's Dubai-based owners to draw up plans to extend and modernise the existing offices.

The IBM building dates from 1983 and – like its neighbour the National Theatre – was designed by Sir Denys Lasdun.

"We are delighted to have submitted a planning application to Lambeth Council for the extension and modernisation of 76-78 Upper Ground on the South Bank," said Abdulla Al Gurg of Wolfe Commercial Properties Southbank Ltd.

"Designed by Stirling Prize-winning architects Alford Hall Monaghan Morris, the proposals will revitalise this iconic building and help maintain the South Bank as one of London's most vibrant places to live, work and visit."

The addition of two extra office floors to the riverside portion of the building has been designed to work around the protected view towards St Paul's Cathedral from Westminster Pier which cuts through the site.

The scheme includes new restaurants and cafes facing onto The Queen's Walk and the river.

The IBM building has been on Lambeth's 'local list' of buildings of architectural and historic interest for a decade.

The building was formerly owned by Lord Sugar's Amsprop firm.

• See planning application 20/00492/FUL.


----------



## capslock

lyonshall said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> If it REALLY looks like that it is an incredible success. Wow.



All I would say is that it’s no surprise all the pictures are from that one angle. I’m afraid that from all the others it is one ugly building.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SE9 said:


> The completed redevelopment of Officers' House at the Royal Arsenal, a derelict building that was saved from demolition:


Gorgeous. I used to walk around here all the time, and have been waiting years for this restoration to be unveiled. Was a point a few years ago I feared it might be torn down.


----------



## onerob

Paddington Green police station is now being occupied by squatters. The article notes that the building was closed in 2018, but has been used for firearm training since then.

I can't find information about any proposals for the site. Does anyone know anything?

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ti-terror-hq-taken-over-by-climate-anarchists


----------



## SE9

*4 Portal Way* | North Acton W3

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2181452

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: 4 Portal Way, London W3

London borough: Ealing

Station: North Acton







| Acton Main Line
















Project facts


Developer: Aldau Developments

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Height: 203m | 123m

Floors: 55 | 50

Homes: 702

Hotel rooms: 159

Plans for 4 Portal Way have been approved by Ealing Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Bermondsey Project* | Bermondsey SE16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2007656

Official website: http://www.belonginbermondsey.com


Location


Address: Former Biscuit Factory, Clements Road, London SE16

London borough: Southwark

Station: Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Grosvenor

Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox

Homes: 1,343

Floorspace: 174,781m² (GEA)

Plans for the Bermondsey Project have been approved by the Mayor of London.


----------



## Dusty Hare

SE9 said:


> *4 Portal Way* | North Acton W3


A 200m tower in Acton!! London really is changing very quickly


----------



## london lad

Dusty Hare said:


> A 200m tower in Acton!! London really is changing very quickly


Interesting that Acton and Croydon have 200m approved towers (although if they are ever built is another thing) yet somewhere like Stratford hasn't.


----------



## SE9

Acton and Croydon don't have the 154.95m AOD protected surface that applies above Stratford, thanks to City Airport.


----------



## SE9

*The Den* | Bermondsey SE16

London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950783

Official website: N/A


Location


Address: The Den, Zampa Road, London SE16

London borough: Lewisham

Station: South Bermondsey









Project facts


Developer: Millwall Football Club

Architect: AFL Architects

Stadium capacity: 34,000

Plans have been unveiled for the redevelopment of Millwall's home ground:

- *Architects Journal:* Millwall's new den revealed by AFL Architects

- *Millwall Football Club:* Millwall reveal plans for stadium redevelopment

- *Evening Standard:* Millwall planning for Premier League future with redevelopment of The Den


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

SE9 said:


> *The Den* | Bermondsey SE16
> 
> London forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950783
> 
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Address: The Den, Zampa Road, London SE16
> 
> London borough: Lewisham
> 
> Station: South Bermondsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> 
> Developer: Millwall Football Club
> 
> Architect: AFL Architects
> 
> Stadium capacity: 34,000
> 
> Plans have been unveiled for the redevelopment of Millwall's home ground:
> 
> - *Architects Journal:* Millwall's new den revealed by AFL Architects
> 
> - *Millwall Football Club:* Millwall reveal plans for stadium redevelopment
> 
> - *Evening Standard:* Millwall planning for Premier League future with redevelopment of The Den


This looks like a huge improvement on the current Den! Which is one of the most sterile grounds in football.


----------



## cameronpaul

Alex Yeo said:


> I freaked out when I first saw the new renders for 22! It was all just so disappointing ... and the other day I had to laugh to myself, because I’ve basically done a complete 180! I think it looks pretty good ... almost great in fact! It’s strong, and dominant, and somehow that works. When I check the future skyline renders, with almost all the proposed towers included, I think the cluster looks pretty great too! There’s a lot of hate on this forum, but personally I’m feeling positive about The City’s future skyline again.


Too many glass & steel ‘scrapers in the City which don’t fit well with the earlier and better quality buildings. It’s about time they got away from the glass look, which I’m pleased to learn is fast going out of fashion, and built a brick/masonry ‘scraper. Brick is the new look so bring it on City of London.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Unfortunately brick scrapers look shite though.


----------



## london lad

SE9 said:


> Acton and Croydon don't have the 154.95m AOD protected surface that applies above Stratford, thanks to City Airport.


Really? Do you have a link to that as I find that slightly bonkers. The Isle of Dogs is right on the flightpath yet still manages to have 230m towers. Can't say I have ever noticed planes flying low near Stratford and on flights to/from City airport I've never noticed it flying any nearer or lower to Stratford than anywhere else.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

onerob said:


> Paddington Green police station is now being occupied by squatters. The article notes that the building was closed in 2018, but has been used for firearm training since then.
> 
> I can't find information about any proposals for the site. Does anyone know anything?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ti-terror-hq-taken-over-by-climate-anarchists


Good luck to em .
ACAB !!


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Dusty Hare said:


> A 200m tower in Acton!! London really is changing very quickly


We can wish. KPF are good though .
But what are the other towers in the render ? Another London mini Manhatten lol


----------



## Roquentin

Warewolf-of-London said:


> This looks like a huge improvement on the current Den! Which is one of the most sterile grounds in football.


34,000 capacity? Seems a bit on the high side for them.


----------



## Black Cat

Roquentin said:


> 34,000 capacity? Seems a bit on the high side for them.


This is a very impressive rebuild and expansion of the existing stadium with a current capacity of 20,000 approx. According to the Wikipedia article on the Den Stadium this project is phased. Kudos to Millwall FC.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London super sewer passes halfway point*

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2020/02/21/london-super-sewer-hits-the-halfway-point/



> *Tunnellers boring the London super sewer have just passed the halfway mark on the vast £3.8bn project. The giant machines digging the main Thames Tideway tunnel have now bored over 13km of the 25km total length.*
> 
> The tunnel now stretches as far west as Fulham and, eastwards, it has reached Blackfriars in the City of London – passing under 13 bridges including Albert Bridge, Westminster Bridge and Waterloo Bridge.
> 
> Two more tunnelling machines are due to start working in east London this year, creating the eastern section of the main tunnel from Bermondsey to Newham, as well as a slightly smaller 4km connection tunnel in Greenwich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusty Hare

Roquentin said:


> 34,000 capacity? Seems a bit on the high side for them.


Agree. As a Palace fan, for me it's about 34,000 seats too many!!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Start of construction at HS2’s London super-hub moves a step closer*

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...-at-hs2s-london-super-hub-moves-a-step-closer



> *HS2 Ltd has unveiled updated designs for Old Oak Common Station, as part of the Schedule 17 submission to the Old Oak and Park Royal Development Corporation (OPDC).*
> 
> The station in West London will provide a world-class interchange for an estimated 250,000 passengers each day and will be a gateway into Old Oak and Park Royal, one of the largest regeneration sites in the UK.
> 
> It will provide direct interchange with conventional rail services through 8 conventional train platforms, to be served by the Elizabeth Line (Crossrail), taking passengers to Heathrow and Central London, and trains to Wales and the West of England.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quicksilver

*SAVOY CIRCUS* | East Acton

Location


East Acton

Project facts


Developer: Greystar

Contractor: Tide Construction

Units: 306

Storeys: 8

Completed Student accommodation:
































































https://tideconstruction.co.uk/projects/savoy-circus-east-acton-2/


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Amazing quality for student accommodation.

Not a fan of the inner workings of the building all being on show, though. It can work in some cases but looks awful here.


----------



## Quicksilver

*HOLLOWAY ROAD* | Islington

Location


Holloway Road Tube Station

Project facts


Developer: Greystar

Contractor: Tide Construction

Units: 257

Storeys: 13

Completed Student Accommodation:





































https://tideconstruction.co.uk/projects/holloway-road-islington/


----------



## gravesVpelli

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Amazing quality for student accommodation.
> 
> Not a fan of the inner workings of the building all being on show, though. It can work in some cases but looks awful here.



Looks as if they ran out of funding to finish internally. This sort of thing should be left to Ikea out-of-town and Amazon warehouses!


----------



## gravesVpelli

It's a pity they cannot apply some of this high quality tile work to private apartment blocks, as a change from plain brickwork, although there are exceptions. Some of the student accommodation projects going up are first rate.


----------



## Roquentin

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Amazing quality for student accommodation.
> 
> Not a fan of the inner workings of the building all being on show, though. It can work in some cases but looks awful here.


Yeah it just looks like the ceiling of my local Asda. And it looks bad enough in Asda, let alone in a living space!


----------



## geogregor

https://www.constructionenquirer.com/2020/03/05/laing-orourke-gets-1-3bn-olympia-revamp-start-date/


> *Laing O’Rourke shortly is expected to be confirmed as main contractor for the £1.3bn redevelopment of London’s Olympia Exhibition Centre.*
> Today owners Deutsche Finance International and Yoo Capital confirmed an £875m financing deal with Goldman Sachs had been signed off allowing the landmark project to move to construction before the spring.
> 
> The Enquirer reported last year that Laing O’Rourke had snatched the prized project from under the noses of Mace which were originally hot favourites.
> 
> Work will include revamping the existing exhibition halls and adding 51,000m² of office, studios and co-working space across its site.
> 
> Designed by Heatherwick Studio and SPPARC architects, the new centre will also house a four-screen arthouse cinema, a 1,000-seat performing arts space, a 1,500-seat theatre, 900m² of performance and rehearsal space, a new jazz club-style restaurant and venue, shops, cafés, hotels and new public space, including pedestrianised squares and a sky garden.
> 
> The historic façades of the exhibition centre will be fully restored and spaces, such as the historic Pillar Hall, will be opened to the public.
> 
> The revamp is expected to create more than 3,000 new construction jobs over the next five years.


----------



## gravesVpelli

135 Park Street, Southwark by Squire and Partners. This received consent in December 2019 and sits alongside the architects designs for 133 Park Street. The building reflects the area's past of industrial warehousing, drawing on brick, glass and bronzed metal. A modern interpretation of former buildings here.

London: 135 Park Street in Southwark Bankside by Graham Hart


----------



## PortoNuts

*Berkeley’s London White City towers approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *Berekely Group business St James has gained planning for 527 flats at White City in West London. Designed by architects Pilbrow and Partners, the proposals at Centre House include two landmark 22-storey and 32-storey buildings and a new curved crescent of housing. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Canary Wharf submits 3.8m sq ft North Quay plan*

Construction Enquirer



> *Canary Wharf Group has unveiled plans for a 3.8m sq ft development on the North Quay site. Immediately opposite the new Crossrail station, North Quay is the largest undeveloped site remaining at Canary Wharf and will be built out with around seven high-rise blocks. *
> 
> Masterplanned by architects Allies and Morrison, the site is earmarked as a mixed-use district with up to 2.5m sq ft of office and 1.6m sq ft of residential space.


----------



## spectre000

PortoNuts said:


> *Canary Wharf submits 3.8m sq ft North Quay plan*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Has there been any mention of plans for the empty plot just west of Newfoundland in Canary Wharf?


----------



## pakboy

spectre000 said:


> Has there been any mention of plans for the empty plot just west of Newfoundland in Canary Wharf?


No its been dead since JP Morgan abandoned it.


----------



## napowen

What is going to replace Billingsgate Fish Market to the left of North Quay, it looks just as big??!


----------



## grngmdn

napowen said:


> What is going to replace Billingsgate Fish Market to the left of North Quay, it looks just as big??!


Its not "just as big", it actually twice the size. The Market will house more residential towers.

Wont be any time soon though because the market will only move out when its new site is built in Barking Reach, which hasn't even started yet.


----------



## SE9

Edit.


----------



## Altin vrella

wen said:


> What is going to replace Billingsgate Fish Market to the left of North Quay, it looks just as big??!



I have some photos but I do not know if this is the final project.


----------



## PortoNuts

*City of London launches mega court and police HQ plan*

Construction Enquirer



> *The City of London Corporation has unveiled plans for a new court and police complex on Fleet Street. The proposals would see construction of an eighteen courtroom facility and a new state-of-the-art headquarters for the City of London Police alongside a commercial development that will help fund the scheme. *
> 
> This project aims to deliver a new civic hub that will house a state-of-the-art combined court and a new headquarters for the City of London Police in the heart of the Square Mile’s legal and financial services cluster.


----------



## napowen

grngmdn said:


> Its not "just as big", it actually twice the size. The Market will house more residential towers.
> 
> Wont be any time soon though because the market will only move out when its new site is built in Barking Reach, which hasn't even started yet.


Do you know if Canary Wharf Group has already/will buy this plot? That would be quite a lot of much needed new residential towers! #WoodWharf 2.0


----------



## Black Cat

PortoNuts said:


> *City of London launches mega court and police HQ plan*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Lets hope that the finer buildings along the south side of Fleet Street are retained and integrated into the project:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.ca


----------



## grngmdn

napowen said:


> Do you know if Canary Wharf Group has already/will buy this plot? That would be quite a lot of much needed new residential towers! #WoodWharf 2.0


No, its owned by City of London. 
Its a valuable land so i'm sure they will want to develop it themselves.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Galliford Try scoops £50m+ London office revamp*

Construction Enquirer



> *Galliford Try’s London business has reached agreement with Arax Properties for a major office refurbishment in the Square Mile. The 280 Bishopsgate building revamp will be worth more than £50m to the business. The works include the internal refurbishment of 264,500 sqft of office space to Category A level, along with full fit-out to the core and reception areas.*


----------



## Mr Cladding

Altin vrella said:


> I have some photos but I do not know if this is the final project.
> View attachment 325011
> 
> View attachment 325016


The first picture shows the massing of the first incarnation of North Quay, this was shelved becuase Crossrail needed the land. Please post your sources in future posts.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for London Old Oak 158 flats scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Housing association Network Homes has gained planning for 158 affordable homes near Central Middlesex Hospital in London’s Old Oak and Park Royal regeneration zone. Surplus NHS land will be transformed into a mix of flats and three-bedroom maisonettes. *
> 
> The scheme, designed by architect Haworth Tomkins, sits within the Old Oak and Park Royal Opportunity Area, where 25,000 new homes are planned.


----------



## YalnızAdam

I made this years ago


----------



## PortoNuts

*John F Hunt set for £13m Westminster estate demolition*

Construction Enquirer



> *Demolitions contractor John F Hunt has secured the first phase of the £13m demolition of the Ebury Bridge housing estate in West London. These works will pave the way for Bouygues to start work on the £350m new housing scheme to be built in the shadow of the upmarket Chelsea Barracks residential scheme. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*London 23-storey Old Street hotel approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *London-based developer Summix Capital has got the go-ahead for a high-rise hotel in the tech city quarter of London near Old Street roundabout. Work will now start later this year on the 23-storey mixed-use development which is situated in City Road/East Road high-rise cluster. *
> 
> Designed by architect Flanagan Lawrence with Hurley Palmer Flatt supporting as M&E consultant, the project will consist of an office podium building with 210 bedroom destination hotel above.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Tokoro Capital launches 250 million euro fund for London, Paris office space*

Reuters



> *Private equity and investment firm Tokoro Capital launched on Thursday a 250 million euros (226.73 million pounds) fund to invest in offices in London and Paris, saying the sector remained lucrative despite being hit by the coronavirus crisis. *
> 
> “We remain steadfast in our conviction that well located, highly amenitised offices offering a carefully curated mix of indoor and outdoor space will continue to be highly sought after, especially as the clear social value of workforce interaction becomes apparent and the cycle of living at work is broken,” said Tokoro Capital partner Max Bassadone.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SE9 said:


> *247 Tottenham Court Road* | Bloomsbury W1
> 
> London forum thread: 247 Tottenham Court Road | Bloomsbury
> Official website: https://247tottenhamcourtroad.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: 247 Tottenham Court Road, London W1
> 
> 
> London borough: Camden
> 
> 
> Station: Tottenham Court Road
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: M&G Real Estate
> 
> 
> Architect: Stiff + Trevillion
> 
> 
> Height: 25m
> 
> 
> Floors: 6
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 11,028m² (GIA)
> 
> Plans for 247 Tottenham Court Road have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


A return to the art deco days? Oh my days.


----------



## siteeye

It's a bit of an old one but this is a 2 year time-lapse of the construction of Angel Court in just 20 seconds.

Angel Court Time-Lapse London


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Ten Degrees* | Croydon CR0


It looks good up close but there's a reminiscence of the 60s-70s tower blocks there from afar.


----------



## PortoNuts

*RED wins £8m office makeover to Edwardian grandeur*

Construction Enquirer



> *Central London contractor RED Construction Group has secured an £8m job to convert a remodeled 1970s office into an Edwardian-looking building. The refurbishment project for Seaforth Land is on Greville Street, adjacent to Holborn’s historic Bleeding Heart Yard in central London. *
> 
> The total refurbishment will span the building’s 35,566 sq ft of floorspace, with the basement, ground and first floor levels fronting both Greville Street and Bleeding Heart Yard to be renovated and adapted for retail and restaurant use.


----------



## delores

This is such a peculiar project. Not a restoration project but something quite different RED wins £8m office makeover to Edwardian grandeur


----------



## SE9

*2 Finsbury Avenue* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: 2-3 Finsbury Avenue | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

Address: 2-3 Finsbury Avenue, London EC2


Ward: Bishopsgate


Station: Liverpool Street | Moorgate

Project facts

Developer: British Land | GIC


Architect: 3XN


Floors: 36 | 20


3XN's plans for 2 Finsbury Avenue have been unveiled:

 *Architects Journal:* 3XN reveals designs for Broadgate tower scheme
 *Evening Standard:* Property developer British Land unveils major new London offices proposal


----------



## JamieUK

That looks expensive.


----------



## SE9

*Blackfriars Crown Court* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: Blackfriars Crown Court | Southwark
Official website: http://www.blackfriars-crown-court.co.uk


Location

Address: 1-15 Pocock Street, London SE1


London borough: Southwark


Station: Southwark
Project facts

Developer: Fabrix Capital


Architect: Studio RHE


Height: 38m


Floors: 7


Floorspace: 34,264m² (GIA)


Plans for the Blackfriars Crown Court site have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Lansdowne House* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: Lansdowne House | Mayfair
Official website: http://www.lansdownehousemayfair.com


Location

Address: 57 Berkeley Square, London W1


London borough: Westminster


Station: Green Park
Project facts

Developer: APML Estate


Architect: AHMM


Floors: 10


Floorspace: 32,507m² (GIA)


Plans for Lansdowne House have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*55 Gracechurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: 55 Gracechurch Street | City of London
Official website: http://55gracechurchstreet.co.uk


Location

Address: 55 Gracechurch Street, London EC3


Ward: Bridge and Bridge Without


Station: Bank-Monument
Project facts

Developer: Tenacity Group


Architect: Fletcher Priest


Floors: 32


Floorspace: 33,201m² (GIA)


Plans for 55 Gracechurch Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## soren5en

_77 Coleman. Buckley Gray Yeoman ( 2020 )
by Dirk Lindner, Timothy Soar _
_bgy.co.uk_


----------



## richbrook101

If there’s a lazy architecture award, this would top it. Such a generic building.


----------



## delores

SE9 said:


> *55 Gracechurch Street* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: 55 Gracechurch Street | City of London
> Official website: http://55gracechurchstreet.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Address: 55 Gracechurch Street, London EC3
> 
> 
> Ward: Bridge and Bridge Without
> 
> 
> Station: Bank-Monument
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Tenacity Group
> 
> 
> Architect: Fletcher Priest
> 
> 
> Floors: 32
> 
> 
> Floorspace: 33,201m² (GIA)
> Plans for 55 Gracechurch Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


Very pedestrian design considering this is the City. The street Facade is particularly bad considering the examples on this thread on how to design a building in the City of London.


----------



## JamieUK

I looked at that area on Google Maps and I wonder how it will effect this pub area.








Google Maps


Recherchez des commerces et des services de proximité, affichez des plans et calculez des itinéraires routiers dans Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## gravesVpelli

Re Coleman. Well, it's an infill in a street with strict height provision. If you know Moorgate it is a street near the Bank with many refined buildings and some post classical. I think this fits in well and is a well designed conservative accomplishment. I would like to see more redevelopments of this standard.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Jenrick approves five high-rise blocks next to Kew*

Construction Enquirer



> *Housing secretary Robert Jenrick has approved plans for a five-block cluster of high-rise flats next to Kew Gardens in West London. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Go-ahead for West London 460-home build to rent scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Plans to build 460-flats next to Southall station in West London have got the planning green light. Designed by Assael Architecture it will be built out as five buildings on a 1.16 acre site on railway sidings and is currently used for storage and associated Elizabeth line works. *
> 
> The homes will be a mixture of one, two and three-bedroom properties, providing options for all types of households, with affordable homes offered at a discounted market rent.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease sells London office tower for flats revamp*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Great Marlborough Estates has bought an old office block from Lendlease in West London to convert to flats. The vacant block known as Empire House overlooks Chiswick High Road and will be revamped and extended to provide 137 homes. *
> 
> Great Marlborough Estates will create 66 in the block, while on adjacent land it will build 67 apartments and four town houses.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plans to be lodged for £200m London eye hospital*

Construction Enquirer 



> *Detailed designs have been revealed for the £200m Moorfields eye hospital project in London, ahead of applying for planning in the next few weeks. Known as project Oriel, the new 39,500m² hospital will be built near King’s Cross at the site of the former St Pancras Hospital. *


----------



## delores

richbrook101 said:


> If there’s a lazy architecture award, this would top it. Such a generic building.


Really? I think it's rather beautiful and very well made. I'm not sure what you are expecting?


----------



## benchaney

PortoNuts said:


> *Order signed for HS2’s first two London TBMs*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Fantastic to see HS2 progressing, so many doubters but I think it’ll be a fantastic addition to our infrastructure and we are only building what much of Europe, China and Japan already have!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Vistry Partnerships wins £62m East London scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *London’s Newham Council has picked Vistry Partnerships to deliver its Plaistow Hub regeneration project. Populo Living, the council’s wholly-owned housing company, is developing the £62m mixed-use residential-led scheme at Plaistow in East London. *
> 
> The London Road site is located next to the Underground station and consists of a 23-storey building containing 100 new homes for private rent and a three-storey commercial building.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Gilbert Ash checks-in with £35m London Premier Inn*

Construction Enquirer



> *Demolition work has started to tear down an old NCP car park to make way for a 180-room Premier Inn hotel at Clerkenwell in London. Gilbert Ash has secured the £35m project which involves building a new hotel at the top of Farringdon Road near Taylor Wimpey’s big Mount Pleasant housing scheme. *
> 
> The distinctive 100,000 sq ft building will be formed from by a concertina-like metal and glass façade will also include offices and street level retail.


----------



## SE9

*Investor survey says London is the most popular location for real estate investment*
Wiener Komfortwohnungen GmbH | October 2020​


> *During the Corona crisis and beyond, real estate investments in the metropolises of Europe remain in high demand: this is the result of a survey conducted in September 2020 by the German opinion research institute Kantar among 400 institutional investors in Great Britain, Germany, Austria and Switzerland. *
> 
> 100 investment professionals from insurance companies, banks, capital investment companies and public funds were surveyed in each country. The English capital, London, came in first place among the most popular cities to invest in: 39 percent of investors consider it the most attractive location in Europe. It is followed by Berlin (35 percent) and Vienna (23 percent).
> 
> The participants were to chose from a total of ten European metropolises, up to three entries were possible. Across all countries, 88 percent of the participants are convinced that residential property investments in European capitals will not lose their attractiveness in the next five years. For British professional investors, London ranks at the top of the list of top investment cities with 67 percent. However, they are also closely following what is happening in the German real estate market in particular: with 29 percent, Berlin comes in second place in terms of preferred locations, followed by Amsterdam with 22 percent.
> 
> [continued in link]


----------



## SE9

*Construction Phase One, HS2 station at Euston*
Architects Journal | October 2020


----------



## SE9

*London Irish Centre* | Camden NW1

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://licfuture.org


Location

Address: 50-52 Camden Square, London NW1


London borough: Camden


Station: Camden Road ■
Project facts

Developer: The London Irish Centre


Architect: Coffey Architects


Floorspace: 4,165m² (GIA)


Plans for the expansion of the Irish community's cultural hub in London have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## SE9

*Liverpool Street Station* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/liverpool-street


Location

Address: 1-14 Liverpool Street, London EC2


Ward: Bishopsgate


Lines: Elizabeth ■
Project facts

Developer: Transport for London


Architect: Hawkins\Brown | Wilkinson Eyre


Design consultant: Arup









Construction progress at Liverpool Street, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Station* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/woolwich-station


Location

Address: Dial Arch Square, London SE18


London borough: Greenwich


Lines: Elizabeth ■
Project facts

Developer: Network Rail | Transport for London


Architect: Weston Williamson


Design consultant: Mott MacDonald | Arup Group









Platform level at Woolwich Station, dynamic testing is ongoing. Photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Former CSM Site* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: Former CSM Site | Holborn
Official website: N/A


Location

Address: 12-42 Southampton Row & 1-4 Red Lion Square, London WC1


London borough: Camden


Station: Holborn ■■
Project facts

Developer: Global Grange Hotels


Architect: Orms Architects


Hotel rooms: 427


Residential units: 34


Floorspace: 40,043m² (GIA)


Plans for the redevelopment of the former Central Saint Martin campus have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## Bestoftheworld

The last building is truly amazing.


----------



## SE9

*Brent Cross Town* NW2

London forum thread: Brent Cross Cricklewood | Barnet
Official website: https://www.brentcrosstown.co.uk


Location

Site: Brent Cross South, London NW2


London borough: Barnet


Station: Brent Cross ■
Project facts

Developer: Argent Related | Barnet Council


Cost: £4.5 billion


Retail units: 50


Residential units: 6,700


Office space: 275,000m²


Initial plans for the £4.5bn Brent Cross Town scheme have been unveiled:


----------



## SE9

*Cromwell Place* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: Cromwell Place | South Kensington
Official website: http://cromwellplace.com


Location

Address: 1-5 Cromwell Place, London SW7


London borough: Kensington & Chelsea


Station: South Kensington ■■■
Project facts

Developer: South Kensington Estates


Architect: BuckleyGrayYeoman


Floorspace: 5,038m² (GIA)


Cost: £20 million


Galleries: 30


The Cromwell Place galleries have opened:

- *New York Times:* In some fancy London houses, a new model for the art world

- *Apollo Magazine:* Cromwell Place is open – and it’s a timely treat for London’s art lovers

- *The Telegraph:* This new hub for galleries in South Kensington is a mall for shopaholic art collectors


----------



## Mr Cladding

SE9 said:


> *Brent Cross Town* NW2
> 
> London forum thread: Brent Cross Cricklewood | Barnet
> Official website: https://www.brentcrosstown.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> Site: Brent Cross South, London NW2
> 
> 
> London borough: Barnet
> 
> 
> Station: Brent Cross ■
> Project facts
> 
> Developer: Argent Related | Barnet Council
> 
> 
> Cost: £4.5 billion
> 
> 
> Retail units: 50
> 
> 
> Residential units: 6,700
> 
> 
> Office space: 275,000m²
> 
> Initial plans for the £4.5bn Brent Cross Town scheme have been unveiled:


Having a Thameslink station from 2022 will really be the shot in the arm for this scheme.


----------



## SE9

*Murphy's Yard* | Kentish Town NW5

London forum thread: Murphy's Yard | Kentish Town
Official website: http://murphysyardconsultation.co.uk


Location

Address: Crown Murphy's Yard, Mortimer Place, London NW5


London borough: Camden


Station: Kentish Town ■

Project facts

Developer: J. Murphy & Sons Limited


Architect: Studio Egret West


Residential units: 750


Office space: 36,000m²


Light industrial space: 41,000m²


Plans for the redevelopment of Murphy's Yard have been unveiled:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Estate* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: Whitechapel Estate | Whitechapel
Official website: https://londonewcastle.com/developments/whitechapel-estate


Location

Address: Site between Varden Street and Ashfield Street, London, E1


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Station: Whitechapel ■■■■■
Project facts

Developer: Londonewcastle


Architect: PLP Architecture | Adjaye Associates


Height: 82m | 69m


Floors: 23 | 19


Residential units: 529


Updated plans for the Whitechapel Estate have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Oak Cancer Centre* | Sutton SM2

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://www.royalmarsden.org


Location

Address: The Royal Marsden, Downs Road, Sutton SM2


London borough: Sutton


Station: Sutton
Project facts

Developer: Royal Marsden NHS Foundation Trust


Architect: BDP


Cost: £70 million


Floorspace: 11,700m² (GIA)


A groundbreaking ceremony has taken place for the Oak Cancer Centre:

- *Evening Standard:* Prince William follows in Diana's footsteps at Royal Marsden cancer centre

- *BDP:* The Duke of Cambridge marks start of construction at BDP-designed cancer centre in London

- *The Royal Marsden*: The Duke of Cambridge lays foundation stone for The Royal Marsden’s Oak Cancer Centre


----------



## Luki_SL

*Tideway launches 'Tunnel Vision' – a new YouTube series about the project*


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *Brent Cross Town* NW2
> 
> London forum thread: Brent Cross Cricklewood | Barnet
> Official website: https://www.brentcrosstown.co.uk


Great public spaces there.


----------



## SE9

*Cuba Street* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Cuba Street | Isle of Dogs
Official website: https://www.ballymoregroup.com/project/detail/cuba-street


Location

Address: Land at junction of Manilla Street and Tobago Street, London E14


London borough: Tower Hamlets


Station: South Quay ■ Canary Wharf ■■■

Project facts

Developer: Ballymore Group


Architect: Morris + Company


Height: 172m


Floors: 52


Residential units: 428


Plans for Cuba Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## cardiff

Reminds me of one in Chicago next to John Hancock building


----------



## Altin vrella

This is the most slanderous thing I have ever read about Britain. Imagine all over the world, even Ukraine, Albania and many other countries have so many buildings and they are not rejected to give up a lot of sin really a very big discrimination of British architects and buildings


----------



## Langur

Axelferis said:


> @Langur
> I’m not against 2 or 3 clusters.
> The problem of London is every borough wants its skyline now.
> I remind you this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasteful, damaging and outmoded: is it time to stop building skyscrapers?
> 
> 
> Tall buildings are still deemed desirable, even glamorous, but experts are drawing attention to the high environmental cost of building them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London enters into a phase where visual chaos is the target. I’m sure the good efforts made to build a solid international skyline.


I disagree with the article. It asks "who wants to live in these buildings?" Clearly lots of people do. That's why they sell like hot cakes. They're modern apartments with floor-to-ceiling windows, often balconies, and most have good views too. The author admits that their high embodied energy is offset by high density which leads to efficient use of land and public transport. The author claims that medium density buildings of around 10 stories are more energy efficient and still dense. That's true, but mid-rises require far more land. And given that large swathes of London are protected, such large parcels of land are in very short supply. Ergo, building up is the obvious solution.

And what's wrong with every borough building up? The question is simply whether what's being built is better than what was there before. The current area for the Malt Street development is horrible. It's cheap nasty low-rise commercial buildings and car parks. The new development is vastly more attractive. And I don't have any problem with lots of high-rise clusters. So long as planners preserve London's handsome old buildings, and the designs for the new high-rises are decent, developers can build as many high-rise clusters as they want imo.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Ant Yapi bags £100m job for Hyde Park luxury flats*

Construction Enquirer



> *London developer Fenton Whelan has awarded builder Ant Yapi a £100m design and build contract for its latest super-prime flats scheme in the capital. Fenton Whelan director Sanjay Sharma said the decision to advance to contract award came as the Government Covid-19 vaccination programme signalled a return to normality. *
> 
> This will consist of 57 one-to-six bedroom luxury residences, as well as 30,000 sqft of premium commercial space.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Axelferis said:


> @Langur
> I’m not against 2 or 3 clusters.
> The problem of London is every borough wants its skyline now.
> I remind you this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasteful, damaging and outmoded: is it time to stop building skyscrapers?
> 
> 
> Tall buildings are still deemed desirable, even glamorous, but experts are drawing attention to the high environmental cost of building them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London enters into a phase where visual chaos is the target. I’m sure the good efforts made to build a solid international skyline.


I've read this article. It is an inane, insipid, and dreadful wall of text that says nothing more substantive other than."tall buildings bad" when that couldn't be further from the case.

Regarding the cluster issue, it's only natural that a giant city would have multiple clusters: Chicago seems like the glaring exception, and as pointed out, Tokyo, Shenzhen, Dubai, Tianjin, Beijing etc have multiple clusters of talls.

I have several reasons why I prefer this; as mentioned, it would decentralized the city and reduce transport pressure, benefiting the city economically. Restricting the growth of high rises in a single area is restrictive, is influenced by local NIMBYism, and would deprive development from areas outside of downtown. A city that grows naturally should have development everywhere, and I'm glad that London is not restricting their development to just their core districts.

I even prefer it for aesthetic reasons. Doing so would make the area where high-rises are available larger, thus giving the impression of a bigger and more vibrant city. It also means it becomes more viable to build high-rises outside of downtown, making skyscrapers more acceptable to be built anywhere.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Well said ^^^


----------



## Mr Bricks

I don't think multiple clusters is the issue, but rather the quality of buildings and general (lack of) planning. There is (bar One Blackfriars) a rather plain looking cluster of high-rises forming on the south side of Blackfriars Bridge, and much of Nine Elms is looking quite poor. There is no coherent vision or quality control anymore. The other problem is that old London is rather low-rise which means we have sudden jumps in height from small townhouses and midsized stone buildings to Vancouver- style condo towers. In NYC there are gradual changes and most buildings are beautiful classical creations in brick and stone while in London there is simply too much cheap looking plastic. I fear London is losing its elegance and class compared to its peers (Paris, NYC etc.).


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Mr Bricks said:


> I don't think multiple clusters is the issue, but rather the quality of buildings and general (lack of) planning. There is (bar One Blackfriars) a rather plain looking cluster of high-rises forming on the south side of Blackfriars Bridge, and much of Nine Elms is looking quite poor. There is no coherent vision or quality control anymore. The other problem is that old London is rather low-rise which means we have sudden jumps in height from small townhouses and midsized stone buildings to Vancouver- style condo towers. In NYC there are gradual changes and most buildings are beautiful classical creations in brick and stone while in London there is simply too much cheap looking plastic. I fear London is losing its elegance and class compared to its peers (Paris, NYC etc.).



I think this viewpoint is often made, though without much justification for it. The world's greatest skylines aren't planned (save for zoning rights), from the sprawling metropolis of Tokyo to Hong Kong or Kuala Lumpur. They're grown organically. To say the clusters are "plain-looking" is quite misleading when each one of them is defined by London's unique streetscapes and geography. I wouldn't call Vauxhall or Croydon generic, and even if they were, the secondary skylines of many large cities are of course less stellar than their main ones. Placed elsewhere in the UK and they would rank right below Manchester.

Old "any city" is, of course, low rise, but I don't see why it would be particularly problematic in London and not in, say, Jakarta or Toronto. Lastly, I would like to point out the majority of (tall) developments in London often have above-average designs - something often neglected by the forumers on the London section. Certainly better than the plain glass put up in certain Asian cities - and where in London are these buildings in plastic being built? Probably the only cities with tall classical buildings are NYC and Chicago, out of hundreds of cities with emerging skylines. Many designs I've seen make good use of materials such as brick or terracotta. There is great variety in style, facade design, color, and material - London has a diversity of high-rise design styles unheard of anywhere outside of New York. If anything, it is Paris that is losing its class to London, when one considers both quality and quantity. London does not need quality control if it keeps getting these classy proposals - and such a control would likely be too restrictive anyway.


----------



## bonquiqui

Mr Bricks said:


> I don't think multiple clusters is the issue, but rather the quality of buildings and general (lack of) planning. There is (bar One Blackfriars) a rather plain looking cluster of high-rises forming on the south side of Blackfriars Bridge, and much of Nine Elms is looking quite poor. There is no coherent vision or quality control anymore. The other problem is that old London is rather low-rise which means we have sudden jumps in height from small townhouses and midsized stone buildings to Vancouver- style condo towers. In NYC there are gradual changes and most buildings are beautiful classical creations in brick and stone while in London there is simply too much cheap looking plastic. I fear London is losing its elegance and class compared to its peers (Paris, NYC etc.).


As someone who lived in London for many many years and watched the city changing I wouldn’t call its skyscrapers plastic or in any way,shape or form below NY or Paris standards. London is so lucky to have all these clusters and variety. London does have some shockers but that can be said about NY and some of its value engineered skyscrapers or any other city for that matter.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Agreed ^^^


----------



## Mr Bricks

bonquiqui said:


> As someone who lived in London for many many years and watched the city changing I wouldn’t call its skyscrapers plastic or in any way,shape or form below NY or Paris standards. London is so lucky to have all these clusters and variety. London does have some shockers but that can be said about NY and some of its value engineered skyscrapers or any other city for that matter.


The overall impression is what matters and because NYC has such a massive skyline you can build a 200m shocker and no one is going to see it. Building massive run-of-the-mill blocks along the Thames is something else. The overall "logic" of Manhattan hasn´t changed in almost a century while London has changed massively over since 2000. As long as it doesn´t end up looking like Bangkok or something.


----------



## Tellvis

Should this discussion be on a dedicated thread? Not on the London projects thread...


----------



## bonquiqui

Mr Bricks said:


> The overall impression is what matters and because NYC has such a massive skyline you can build a 200m shocker and no one is going to see it. Building massive run-of-the-mill blocks along the Thames is something else. The overall "logic" of Manhattan hasn´t changed in almost a century while London has changed massively over since 2000. As long as it doesn´t end up looking like Bangkok or something.


I wouldn’t call the Shard,Landmark pinnacle a run of the mill blocks or some of the approved ones like Vauxhall cross that either but you clearly have an outstandingly exceptional standards and looking at many of NY skyscrapers I just can’t see it.


----------



## Mr.D00p

bonquiqui said:


> looking at many of NY skyscrapers I just can’t see it.


Look past the dozen or so 'iconic' NY towers and all I see is an ugly mass of mostly 60's, 70's & 80's concrete brutes, of no architectural merit whatsoever. Its just the sheer density of mediocre towers in the 100-150m height range, that makes NY stand out, not the quality of said towers.


----------



## SnoopBillTwinkle

LivinAWestLife said:


> I've read this article. It is an inane, insipid, and dreadful wall of text that says nothing more substantive other than."tall buildings bad" when that couldn't be further from the case.
> 
> Regarding the cluster issue, it's only natural that a giant city would have multiple clusters: Chicago seems like the glaring exception, and as pointed out, Tokyo, Shenzhen, Dubai, Tianjin, Beijing etc have multiple clusters of talls.
> 
> I have several reasons why I prefer this; as mentioned, it would decentralized the city and reduce transport pressure, benefiting the city economically. Restricting the growth of high rises in a single area is restrictive, is influenced by local NIMBYism, and would deprive development from areas outside of downtown. A city that grows naturally should have development everywhere, and I'm glad that London is not restricting their development to just their core districts.
> 
> I even prefer it for aesthetic reasons. Doing so would make the area where high-rises are available larger, thus giving the impression of a bigger and more vibrant city. It also means it becomes more viable to build high-rises outside of downtown, making skyscrapers more acceptable to be built anywhere.


Brilliant and cohesive rebuttal


----------



## Mr Bricks

bonquiqui said:


> I wouldn’t call the Shard,Landmark pinnacle a run of the mill blocks or some of the approved ones like Vauxhall cross that either but you clearly have an outstandingly exceptional standards and looking at many of NY skyscrapers I just can’t see it.





Mr.D00p said:


> Look past the dozen or so 'iconic' NY towers and all I see is an ugly mass of mostly 60's, 70's & 80's concrete brutes, of no architectural merit whatsoever. Its just the sheer density of mediocre towers in the 100-150m height range, that makes NY stand out, not the quality of said towers.


I prefer London to NYC as a city, however, I don't understand why people have to be in denial about simple things: in terms of skyline there is no comparison. There is a handful of really great towers in London but the rest is 21st century filler. NYC is dominated by grand classical mid- and high-rises. I would say the strength and weakness of NYC is its 20th century planned grandeur - a very rigid and planned city. London is diverse and chaotic. In terms of skyscrapers though is does not compete with NYC but LA and Houston. Sadly. My point being that while Paris is unmistakably and timelessly identifiable as Paris (same goes for NYC) London is starting to look like global city x, like it was spectulated into being circa 2007 when it is in fact an old classy city. Which is why Victoria Embankment is still the best riverside view in London and certainly on par with NYC and Paris. Albert Embankment, Vauxhall and Blackfriars are not. "I guess you don't like the Shard" is not an argument (I do like it) when the point I was making concerns development overall. Adding high-quality industrial- looking skyscrapers only adds to London and there have been some smaller schemes where brick motifs have been used very well. However, building Miami on the Thames is not cool, for example the condos on wither side of Vauxhall Bridge clash horribly with the beautiful strucuture. What I'm saying is that the anywheresville- look is not a great look for one of the great cities of the world.


----------



## bonquiqui

Mr Bricks said:


> I prefer London to NYC as a city, however, I don't understand why people have to be in denial about simple things: in terms of skyline there is no comparison. There is a handful of really great towers in London but the rest is 21st century filler. NYC is dominated by grand classical mid- and high-rises. I would say the strength and weakness of NYC is its 20th century planned grandeur - a very rigid and planned city. London is diverse and chaotic. In terms of skyscrapers though is does not compete with NYC but LA and Houston. Sadly. My point being that while Paris is unmistakably and timelessly identifiable as Paris (same goes for NYC) London is starting to look like global city x, like it was spectulated into being circa 2007 when it is in fact an old classy city. Which is why Victoria Embankment is still the best riverside view in London and certainly on par with NYC and Paris. Albert Embankment, Vauxhall and Blackfriars are not. "I guess you don't like the Shard" is not an argument (I do like it) when the point I was making concerns development overall. Adding high-quality industrial- looking skyscrapers only adds to London and there have been some smaller schemes where brick motifs have been used very well. However, building Miami on the Thames is not cool, for example the condos on wither side of Vauxhall Bridge clash horribly with the beautiful strucuture. What I'm saying is that the anywheresville- look is not a great look for one of the great cities of the world.


I am very certain that in no way did I mention that London skyline is better than New York. You seem to be echoing the same thing again and again about NY having exceptional masterpieces dotted all over the city and the reality is that’s not the case. The city does have some great skyscrapers both old and new but the amount of the dross is visible both at street level as well as from the air. London will never turn into some x global city for the simple reason it has too many icons to be reduced to some unknown place. London uniqueness comes from its chaos, the layers and layers of thousands of years architecture and being a non conformist in terms of layout and structure.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Why don't we just accept that both New York and London have distinctive and spectacular skylines in their own right? New York for its high-rise history and sheer mass, London from its own architectural history and non-conformist street pattern.

There is not a single local forum on this site more negative about their developments than the London forum - it's like they expect every single proposal to become a new Empire State Building. Meanwhile you go to any other forum and commenters are always enthusiastic about their developments, if not ambivalent. They just have sky-high expectations that are all different and impossible to please.

Like, for example, this nondescript building has managed to elicit a ton of unnecessary hate: East Village E20 | Stratford | 135m, 135m, 113m, 103m...

And this one: Minories London | Aldgate | T/O

And who can forget this one: DAMAC Tower | Nine Elms | 168m | 50 fl | T/O

Literally all of these are buildings that they would be clamoring to build in Brazil, Mexico, Japan, or Indonesia.

At worst, these buildings are uninteresting or contemporary. But none of them look hideous like apartment blocks in China or South Korea. Londoners take their amazing architecture and their developments for granted.


----------



## YalnızAdam

I really like no pic pages.


----------



## Daviegraham

LivinAWestLife said:


> There is not a single local forum on this site more negative about their developments than the London forum - it's like they expect every single proposal to become a new Empire State Building. Meanwhile you go to any other forum and commenters are always enthusiastic about their developments, if not ambivalent. They just have sky-high expectations that are all different and impossible to please.


This is the wonderful British trait of self-deprecation.


----------



## grngmdn

Daviegraham said:


> This is the wonderful British trait of self-deprecation.


Its a British trait but here in this site, it only applies to London forums. 
Other British cities forums like Manchester, Brum, Leeds etc, are generally very positive and enthusiastic about their developments. 
Its only London forums that are full of negativity. Perhaps we are a bit spoiled from constant new developments that most other cities aren't blessed with.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

soren5en said:


> _Westminster. Bell Yard Apartments. Marek Wojciechowski Architects ( 2020 )
> mw-a.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


More pretty old London buildings torn down for tosh.


----------



## Atadritaata

AUTOTHRILL said:


> More pretty old London buildings torn down for tosh.


What did they torn down? And how old was it?


----------



## delores

AUTOTHRILL said:


> More pretty old London buildings torn down for tosh.


I'm not sure it was that remarkable I personally I like it's replacement. The road is very narrow butted up to the Royal Courts of Justice. Most people will never even know its there. 


https://committees.westminster.gov.uk/documents/s26100/ITEM%2003%20-%209-12%20BELL%20YARD%20LONDON%20WC2A%202JR.pdf


----------



## Axelferis

I cannot believe that some forumers dare to compare London skyline to NYC. Just unbelievable.


----------



## richbrook101

AUTOTHRILL said:


> More pretty old London buildings torn down for tosh.


The previous building wasn't the best example of Victorian architecture though, there was nothing significant about the facade and it seems like it was altered during the post-war period. I like the replacement however it's just like any other minimalist contemporary building, not something that stands out architecturally.


----------



## SE9

*Smithfield Market* | City of London EC1

London forum thread: Smithfield Market redevelopment | City of London
Official website: https://wholesalemarkets.co.uk/smithfield


Location

*Address:* Smithfield Market, West Smithfield, London EC1 |* Ward:* Farringdon Without

*Station:* Farringdon ■■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* City of London Corporation

*Architect:* Studio Egret West | Hawkins\Brown


Emerging plans for the future of Smithfield Market:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Boring and lovely, like cities are these days - robbed of any visible functions. Kind of sad to see a millennium of history replaced with a shopping mall.


----------



## Mr Cladding

Mr Bricks said:


> Boring and lovely, like cities are these days - robbed of any visible functions. Kind of sad to see a millennium of history replaced with a shopping mall.


Stripping away the additions the original structure, is a nice addition. The potential introduction of hydroponic farming in this space, is a nice thought.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I am sure this is going to look great, I'm just lamenting the fact that cities are shifting from being places of production and craft to being places of consumption and spectacle.


----------



## EA yimby

Any news on 2 Trafalgar Way and the Urbanest planning decision?


----------



## SE9

EA yimby said:


> Any news on 2 Trafalgar Way and the Urbanest planning decision?


The application is still under consideration.


----------



## Mr Cladding

EA yimby said:


> Any news on 2 Trafalgar Way and the Urbanest planning decision?


The scheme was submitted in Jul/Aug i think, which means that it will be considered at the meeting roughly 8-12 months after it was submitted.


----------



## SE9

*Marylebone Square* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: Marylebone Square | Marylebone
Official website: https://www.marylebonesquare.com


Location

*Address:* Car Park, Aybrook Street, London W1 | *London borough:* Westminster

*Station:* Baker Street ■■■■■ | Marylebone ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Concord London

*Architect:* Simon Bowden Architecture

*Floors:* 6

*Residential units:* 79

*Floorspace:* 25,171m² (GIA)
















A groundbreaking ceremony for Marylebone Square took place this month, attended by the Lord Mayor of Westminster:


----------



## JimB

Axelferis said:


> I cannot believe that some forumers dare to compare London skyline to NYC. Just unbelievable.


Since English is not your first language, I can recommend that you look up the meaning of "straw man argument". It perfectly describes your post.

As far as I can tell, no one has compared London's skyline with New York's - certainly not favourably, at least. The discussion hasn't been about skylines. It has been about the quality - or lack thereof - of individual buildings, whether completed or proposed. And that is altogether a different discussion to the one that you have fabricated.


----------



## SE9

*One Thames City* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: One Thames City | Nine Elms
Official website: https://www.onethamescity.com


Location

*Address:* One Thames City, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8 | *London borough:* Lambeth

*Station:* Nine Elms ■ | Vauxhall ■


Project facts

*Developer:* R&F Properties | CC Land

*Architect:* SOM

*Height:* 176m | 157m | 125m | 118m | 76m | 69m

*Floors:* 53 | 46 | 36 | 32 | 21 | 19

*Residential units:* 1,417








The tallest building of One Thames City has topped out, photos courtesy of Nine Elms London:


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Bring on the multiple skyline 😊


----------



## SE9

*Newfoundland* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: Newfoundland | Canary Wharf
Official website: http://canarywharf.com/residential/newfoundland


Location

*Address:* Newfoundland, Bank Street, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* Heron Quays ■ | Canary Wharf ■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Architect:* Horden Cherry Lee

*Height:* 220m

*Floors:* 60

*Residential units:* 566








An externally lit Newfoundland viewed from Wapping, photo by chest:


----------



## SE9

*West End Green* | Paddington W2

London forum thread: West End Green | Paddington
Official website: https://yoursay.online/paddington-green-police-station


Location

*Address:* 4 Harrow Road, London W2 | *London borough: *Westminster

*Station:* Edgware Road ■■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Architect:* Squire & Partners

*Floors:* 39 | 29

*Residential units:* 1,341


Plans for the Paddington Green Police Station site have been unveiled.


----------



## gravesVpelli

I hope Paddington Green takes off. Makes so much sense considering this busy (and extremely ugly) junction. The future proposals sit comfortably with the present, completed, phase, in materials, profiles and elevations. It will also allow some sensible interspersed landscaping as illustrated and will form an impressive entrance from western approaches. The highest tower, at the junction head, corresponds roughly with its opposite neighbor (the "Cucumber") across Westway at Paddington Basin. I really can't see any negatives attached to this second phase as it seems to address the matter of affordable homes (always a sticking point) in the mansion block, not illustrated above, but no doubt there will be objections.


----------



## EA yimby

I agree. It looks a good quality proposal. 
What is happening with the tower at 1 Merchant Square (aka the 'Cucumber') has it started construction?


----------



## SE9

*The Kite* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: The Kite | Elephant & Castle
Official website: N/A


Location

*Address:* 87 Newington Causeway, London SE1 | *London borough:* Southwark

*Station:* Elephant & Castle ■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Neobrand

*Architect:* SPPARC

*Height: *87m

*Floors: *23

*Hotel rooms: *140

*Residential units: *48








The Kite at practical completion, photo by archoptical:


----------



## Wayden21

Dusty Hare said:


> I'm pretty sure Paris wasn't mentioned by any London contributor originally. Someone was a little over-bullish about London and then out of nowhere Wayden21 started mentioning Paris. I assume he/she is a Parisian contributor. This was the only reason Paris was brought in to the conversation.


I lived in London for a year, went to Paris only 4 times. Paris is just the only other alpha city in European Union of a comparable size. When it comes to analyse if all this bragging from british people about London being the mega-best-biggest alpha-mega-giga-city of the whole universe and Brexit having no effect about that, just because they see a bunch of random towers being built, why would I compare London with Mexico, Kuala Lumpur, Bratislava or Nairobi?


----------



## LinkD-2ME

London is still important as much as other cities in europe!
Any way lets move on from this subject and look forward to some current and new projects.


----------



## JimB

Wayden21 said:


> I lived in London for a year, went to Paris only 4 times. Paris is just the only other alpha city in European Union of a comparable size. When it comes to analyse if all this bragging from british people about London being the mega-best-biggest alpha-mega-giga-city of the whole universe and Brexit having no effect about that, just because they see a bunch of random towers being built, why would I compare London with Mexico, Kuala Lumpur, Bratislava or Nairobi?


You could have disagreed with the original poster without mentioning any other city at all.


----------



## bonquiqui

Wayden21 said:


> I lived in London for a year, went to Paris only 4 times. Paris is just the only other alpha city in European Union of a comparable size. When it comes to analyse if all this bragging from british people about London being the mega-best-biggest alpha-mega-giga-city of the whole universe and Brexit having no effect about that, just because they see a bunch of random towers being built, why would I compare London with Mexico, Kuala Lumpur, Bratislava or Nairobi?


London must live in your head rent free for you to start fabricating and inserting words in people’s comment. The only people who keep dragging Paris or any other city to the London forum are the ones like you and as for your very transparent comment with a sprinkle of high school resentment towards London and its random towers. Please do not worry about us it does keep us informed and excited as for Brexit you better keep the receipts for the bad,awful and misguided comments we made about your Alpha city so when we arrive on a floating door to your EU shore you can send us back to where we come from which is the desolate Alpha ++ city that’s London.


----------



## Mr.D00p

JimB said:


> You could have disagreed with the original poster without mentioning any other city at all.


Yeah, but he wouldn't have got the attention he was craving, if he'd done so...


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Yard* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: Blackwall Yard | Blackwall
Official website: https://explore.blackwallyard.co.uk


Location

*Address:* Land at Blackwall Yard, Blackwall Way, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* East India ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Hadley Property Group

*Architect:* Glen Howells | White Arkitekter | Panter Hudspith

*Height:* 135m | 113m | 72m | 50m | 30m | 20m | 14m

*Floors:* 39 | 32 | 20 | 15 | 9 | 5 | 5

*Residential units:* 898

*Floorspace: *100,495m² (GEA)


Plans for Blackwall Yard have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Landmark Pinnacle | Isle of Dogs
Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location

*Address:* 15 Westferry Road, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*Developer: *Chalegrove Properties

*Architect:* Squire and Partners

*Height:* 233m

*Floors:* 75

*Residential units: *752








Landmark Pinnacle and the wider cluster viewed from Limehouse, photo by chest:


----------



## Matt2021

bonquiqui said:


> London must live in your head rent free for you to start fabricating and inserting words in people’s comment. The only people who keep dragging Paris or any other city to the London forum are the ones like you and as for your very transparent comment with a sprinkle of high school resentment towards London and its random towers. Please do not worry about us it does keep us informed and excited as for Brexit you better keep the receipts for the bad,awful and misguided comments we made about your Alpha city so when we arrive on a floating door to your EU shore you can send us back to where we come from which is the desolate Alpha ++ city that’s London.


That's a bit dramatic now lol.

Anyway, I just want to point out that I predicted this would get out of hand. lol


----------



## urbanflight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264155525928935426


> *Five sustainable ways we’re helping to get London moving*
> 
> Coronavirus has transformed our way of life for the short, medium and long-term. But one thing that hasn’t changed is our commitment to keeping Londoners safe and improving the health and wellbeing of anyone who lives, works and visits our city.
> 
> As we encourage the use of public transport to be used by those needing to make essential journeys only, we’ve been working on rolling out ambitious plans quickly to get London moving in a green, sustainable way that enables social distancing and is both accessible and excellent for the environment.
> Here’s what we’re doing to help more people walk and cycle in our city:
> 
> *1. Creating the world’s largest car-free zone of any capital city in the world*
> To keep our roads free from congestion and gridlock as the COVID-19 lockdown is gradually eased, London will see more people walking and cycling than ever before.
> Thanks to our TfL Streetspace programme, London is creating one of the world’s largest car-free zones. You’ll see some of our famous streets converted to walking and cycling only, with others restricted to all traffic apart from buses.
> 
> We’re proposing streets between London Bridge and Shoreditch, Euston, Waterloo, Old Street and Holborn to be limited to buses, pedestrians and cyclists to help boost safe and sustainable travel as our city starts to gradually emerge from national COVID-19 restrictions.
> We’re working specifically with the City of London to complement plans they’ve developed to prioritise pedestrians and cyclists. Cars will be restricted on key streets between Old Street and Bank, and between Cannon Street and Holborn to Bank
> Access for emergency services and disabled people will be maintained, although deliveries on some streets may need to be made outside of congestion charging hours.
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five sustainable ways we’re helping to get London moving
> 
> 
> Coronavirus has transformed our way of life, but we are committed to helping to get London moving again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.london.gov.uk


----------



## SE9

*Liverpool Street Station* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/liverpool-street


Location

*Address:* 1-14 Liverpool Street, London EC2 | *Ward:* Bishopsgate

*Lines:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Transport for London

*Architect:* Hawkins\Brown | Wilkinson Eyre

*Design consultant:* Arup








Construction progress at Liverpool Street, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*Brent Cross Town* NW2

London forum thread: Brent Cross Cricklewood | Barnet
Official website: https://www.brentcrosstown.co.uk


Location

*Site:* Brent Cross South, London NW2 | *London borough:* Barnet

*Station:* Brent Cross ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Argent Related | Barnet Council

*Cost:* £4.5 billion

*Retail units:* 50

*Residential units:* 6,700

*Office space:* 275,000m²


The first office schemes at Brent Cross Town have been unveiled:

*• Brent Cross Town:* Quality of life is the future of work
*• Construction Enquirer:* Argent unveils first office blocks at £5bn Brent Cross site
*• Architects Journal:* Argent Related reveals first office designs at £5bn Brent Cross Town


----------



## spectre000

I love how filled out Canary Wharf looks now.

Now if they could just get that Elizabeth line opened to it.


----------



## bonquiqui

Brilliant updates SE9


----------



## God.Comrade

Top 10 London Skyscrapers 2021


----------



## SE9

*







*

London forum thread: Thames Tideway Tunnel | London
Official website: https://www.tideway.london


Project facts

*Developer:* Allianz | Amber Infrastructure | Dalmore Capital | DIF

*Contractor:* BAM Nuttall | Morgan Sindall | Balfour Beatty | Ferrovial Agroman | Laing O'Rourke | Costain | Vinci | Bachy Soletanche

*Cost:* £3.8 billion

*Length:* 21.5 km

*Depth:* up to 66m

*Diameter:* 6.5m to 7.2m


The final tunnel boring machine for the Tideway scheme has been launched:

*• Tideway:* Last tunnelling machine begins journey
*• Ground Engineering:* Final Tideway TBM begins drive
*• New Civil Engineer:* Final Tideway tunnelling machine gets underway


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: Chelsea Waterfront | Chelsea
Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk


Location

*Address:* Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10 | *London borough:* Hammersmith & Fulham

*Station:* Imperial Wharf ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Cheung Kong Property Holdings

*Architect:* Farrells

*Height:* 122m | 85m

*Floors: *37 | 25

*Residential units: *706








Construction progress at Chelsea Waterfront, photo courtesy of Buildington:


----------



## JimB

Any idea when they are likely to start on the redevelopment of the power station? That's the element of the Chelsea Waterfront project that I most like.


----------



## SE9

JimB said:


> Any idea when they are likely to start on the redevelopment of the power station? That's the element of the Chelsea Waterfront project that I most like.


No idea about the phasing/timeline of the project, but there's already scaffolding around part of the power station out of shot.


----------



## Black Cat

SE9 said:


> No idea about the phasing/timeline of the project, but there's already scaffolding around part of the power station out of shot.


Usually, when a redevelopment of a large site with an important heritage building/component includes new towers, there is some type of planning condition whereby the new profitable element cannot be occupied/leased until the heritage element is completed. One would imagine that this is part of the planning agreement for Battersea Power Station. Did Kensington and Chelsea not require the developer to do something equivalent, to ensure that the developer did not just build the new towers and leave the old power station vacent and in a deteriorating condition?


----------



## lyonshall

DarJoLe said:


> The trio of Tower 42, the Gherkin and Heron was great. 122 Leadenhall added a new height and 20FC pushed the cluster forward if in a rather ungainly manner. The original Pinnacle would have brought the centre of gravity back into a spire-like apex and as a cluster that would have been absolutely unique and enough for London in the first half of the 21st century.
> 
> Unfortunately, it all went wrong when 22 Bishopsgate was unveiled, and baring one or two, every other proposal since has been awful and just exacerbates the impending blandification and blockiness of the skyline. It's insane the current cluster only really works as a grouped form from a tower block over in the east (see my avatar) and not the important views from the centre, like along the river promenades. But, that is very London, isn’t it? Grand plans and attempts at something coherent that turn into a somewhat muddled and half arse aesthetic, but it still powers through.


I saw the City from two angles this last week. The first, from Waterlow Park. In Highgate. 22 Bishopsgate dominated the view (other than the Shard). It looked like a giant, ugly, deformed, all-too-rectangular slab. A bouncer menacing the beautiful but smaller Gherkin. Not Good. Ugh.

And yet, today I walked with a friend from Borough to Westminster, along the South Bank, and the City skyline looked exhilarating, a perfect yet unique cluster, way in advance of anything else in Europe, and, in terms of history-meets-modernity, absolutely world class. Possibly peerless 

Ugly yet beautiful, and always unique. This is London. Let it unfurl


----------



## SE9

*Rom Yard* | Romford RM7

London forum thread: Rom Yard | Romford
Official website: https://www.romyard.com


Location

*Address:* The Seedbed Centre & Rom Valley Retail Park, Romford RM7 | *London borough:* Havering

*Station:* Romford ■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Portland Capital

*Architect:* Patel Taylor

*Residential units:* 1,072

*Retail space:* up to 339m² (GEA)

*Business space:* up to 7,803m² (GEA)

*Community space:* up to 1,760m² (GEA)


Plans for the Rom Yard have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## bonquiqui

lyonshall said:


> I saw the City from two angles this last week. The first, from Waterlow Park. In Highgate. 22 Bishopsgate dominated the view (other than the Shard). It looked like a giant, ugly, deformed, all-too-rectangular slab. A bouncer menacing the beautiful but smaller Gherkin. Not Good. Ugh.
> 
> And yet, today I walked with a friend from Borough to Westminster, along the South Bank, and the City skyline looked exhilarating, a perfect yet unique cluster, way in advance of anything else in Europe, and, in terms of history-meets-modernity, absolutely world class. Possibly peerless
> 
> Ugly yet beautiful, and always unique. This is London. Let it unfurl


Totally and utterly agree. I will add that from waterloo bridge the view is out of this world


----------



## hkskyline

upupandaway said:


> A bit more information on the above.
> 
> *Hong Kong investor shrugs off Brexit jitters to plan City of London office tower
> Tenacity to submit plans for 33-storey building offering 600,000 sq ft of office space*
> 
> While some investors have pulled back from the London office market following the protracted limbo caused by Brexit and the country’s third general election in four years scheduled for December 12, Hong Kong’s Tenacity Group is confident in the long-term outlook of London.
> 
> Tenacity, the privately owned real estate and investment company operating in the UK and Greater China region, will submit plans to the City of London Corporation in January to convert the asset, currently a 90,850 sq ft seven-storey building, into a 33-storey tower offering 600,000 sq ft of office space and around 100,000 sq ft of retail space on the ground floor.
> 
> The building, which offers 23,000 sq ft floorplates. is leased to a Marks & Spencer store on the ground floor, with primary leaseholder Axa Insurance having sublet the building to multiple occupiers on a lease that runs for another nine years.
> 
> "London is the oldest financial centre of the world and that will always be the case,’’ Patrick Wong, chief executive and founder of Tenacity, said during an interview in London. "When the Brexit vote happened everyone was speculating that banks and other companies would relocate in droves but that hasn’t happened - for the time zone, favorable business legislation and language companies want to remain here.’’
> 
> Tenacity’s timing is prescient. The construction of new offices breaking ground from April to September fell by 49%- the lowest level of new starts for five years - as developers adopt a wait and see approach to Brexit, according to the London Office Crane Survey by Deloitte Real Estate. Only 24 new schemes comprising 1.8m sq ft commenced construction compared to 37 schemes, or 3.5m sq ft in the previous survey.
> 
> The lack of new schemes will make rental growth in London the best in Europe over coming years, according to Matt Oakley, head of Savills UK and European commercial property research team.
> 
> "The biggest surprise post referendum has been the strength of the London leasing market and If you look at the next four years, there’s nothing near the amount of development in the pipeline right now to meet the level of requirements,’’ Oakley said in a telephone interview. "If you consider that there’s an estimated 20 percent more lease requirements coming in the next five years than the previous five, you can see that the London development story is quite a persuasive one right now.’’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tenacity bought 70 Gracechurch Street through a venture in 2017 from Legal & General Investment Management for £271.4m in a deal providing a net initial yield of 4.4%. The following year it bought 55 Gracechurch Street from DTZ Investors for 69m with the transaction representing a 4.12% net yield.
> 
> Plans to develop the asset could be approved as early as Spring and demolition and redevelopment of the building, which is designed by Kohn Pederson Fox, is estimated to take fours years, Wong said. No development agent has yet been appointed.
> 
> Situated next to London’s famous Leadenhall Market which dates back to the 14th century in what was the centre of Roman London, Tenacity aims to connect the proposed tower with the market, originally a meat, poultry and game market which survived even the great fire of London in 1666 and is now home to iconic British retailers including Oliver Sweeney, Barbour and Waterstones.
> 
> "The ground floor arcade we are proposing in our plan will give direct access to Leadenhall market, Wong said. "We aim to create a sense of place and give occupiers the feeling that there is some kind of excitement at the bottom in this unique part of the City cluster.’’


* City of London to Get Another New Skyscraper in Bet on Offices * 
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Jan 26, 2021

Hong Kong developer Tenacity International Group has won approval to build a new skyscraper in the City of London, betting demand for office space will endure beyond the pandemic.

The 30-story tower will neighbor the iconic Walkie Talkie skyscraper and is one of the largest new developments proposed in the financial district since the onset of the virus forced workers to remain home. The City of London Corporation approved the plan in a meeting Tuesday.

Developers have taken a cautious approach to new projects since the start of the outbreak as they weigh both the economic fallout and any long-term impact on demand. Still, there are signs that large corporations have continued to commit to leases for new buildings years in advance given the dearth of big new offices due to be completed in the next few years.

More : Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## JJ0810

lyonshall said:


> I saw the City from two angles this last week. The first, from Waterlow Park. In Highgate. 22 Bishopsgate dominated the view (other than the Shard). It looked like a giant, ugly, deformed, all-too-rectangular slab. A bouncer menacing the beautiful but smaller Gherkin. Not Good. Ugh.
> 
> And yet, today I walked with a friend from Borough to Westminster, along the South Bank, and the City skyline looked exhilarating, a perfect yet unique cluster, way in advance of anything else in Europe, and, in terms of history-meets-modernity, absolutely world class. Possibly peerless
> 
> Ugly yet beautiful, and always unique. This is London. Let it unfurl


I don't even think the cluster is ugly, just unique. Its in-part due to the street layout, which dates back to the Roman establishment of Londinium so the towers follow that layout. Rather that than the blocky uniform clusters of other cities due to grid system of roads. 

Also the nicknames for the towers are fun and harmless. 

That being said, I wish they're wasn't a 300m cap on height.


----------



## SE9

*247 Tottenham Court Road* | Bloomsbury W1

London forum thread: 247 Tottenham Court Road | Bloomsbury
Official website: https://247tottenhamcourtroad.co.uk


Location

*Address:* 247 Tottenham Court Road, London W1 | *London borough:* Camden

*Station:* Tottenham Court Road ■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* M&G Real Estate

*Architect:* Stiff + Trevillion

*Height:* 25m

*Floors:* 6

*Floorspace:* 11,028m² (GIA)


Plans for 247 Tottenham Court Road have been approved tonight by Camden Council.


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: Northern Line Extension | Kennington-Battersea 
Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/northern-line-extension


Project facts

*Developer:* Transport for London

*Rolling stock:* 1995 Stock

*Track gauge:* Standard Gauge

*Cost: *£1.2 billion

*Stations:* 2

*Route length:* 3.22km


Trial running has commenced at the Northern Line extension to Nine Elms and Battersea:

*• City AM:* First passenger trains run on Northern line Tube extension
*• Battersea Power Station:* The Northern Line Extension passes a major milestone
*• Nine Elms:* Northern Line Extension train trials run smoothly ahead of autumn opening


----------



## SE9

*Riverside Development, Craven Cottage* | Fulham SW6

Stadium forum thread: Craven Cottage | London
Official website: https://www.fulhamfc.com/riverside-development


Location

*Address:* Craven Cottage, Stevenage Road, London SW6 | *London borough:* Hammersmith & Fulham

*Station:* Putney Bridge ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Fulham Football Club

*Architect:* Populous

*Serviced apartments:* 9

*Seated capacity:* 8,650 (29,600 total)
















Construction progress this month at Craven Cottage, photos courtesy of Fulham FC:


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: Wood Wharf | Canary Wharf
Official website: https://www.woodwharf.com


Location

*Address:* Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* Canary Wharf ■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Cost:* £2 billion

*Residential units:* 3,277

*Office space:* 175,000m²

*Retail space:* 25,000m²








Wood Wharf and the wider cluster viewed from Greenwich Peninsula, photo courtesy of Glen Wilson:


----------



## SE9

*Landmark Pinnacle* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Landmark Pinnacle | Isle of Dogs
Official website: http://www.landmarkpinnacle.co.uk


Location

*Address:* 15 Westferry Road, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*Developer: *Chalegrove Properties

*Architect:* Squire and Partners

*Height:* 233m

*Floors:* 75

*Residential units: *752








Newfoundland, Landmark Pinnacle and the wider cluster viewed from Limehouse, photo courtesy of sola ante:


----------



## SE9

*The London Resort* | Swanscombe Peninsula DA10

London forum thread: The London Resort | Swanscombe Peninsula
Official website: https://londonresort.info


Location

*Address:* London Resort project site, Swanscombe Peninsula, Kent DA10 | Kent borough: Dartford

*Station:* Ebbsfleet International


Project facts

*Developer:* London Resort Company Holdings

*Partners:* Paramount Pictures | BBC Studios | ITV Studios | Radisson Group | EDF Energy

*Cost:* £3.5 billion

*Site area:* 504 hectares

*Hotel rooms:* up to 3,550

*Residential units:* up to 500

*Gaming and eSports centre:* up to 16,500m²

*Conference centre:* up to 3,000 seated capacity


Plans for the London Resort theme park have accepted for review by the government. The application can be viewed here.

*• New Civil Engineer:* Plan for £3.5bn London Resort theme park passes key planning hurdle
*• Sky News:* London Resort theme park moves step closer to reality after clearing first government hurdle
*• Kent Online:* London Resort application accepted by Planning Inspectorate as project moves to examination phase


----------



## bonquiqui

I can’t wait for The London Resort to happen


----------



## SE9

*South Kensington Station* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: South Kensington Station redevelopment | South Kensington
Official website: https://www.southkensingtonstation.co.uk


Location

*Address:* South Kensington Station, Pelham Street, London SW7 | *London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*Lines:* District ■ | Circle ■ | Piccadilly ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Native Land | Transport for London

*Architect:* Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

Redevelopment of South Kensington station

*Residential units:* 40


Updated plans for South Kensington Station have been submitted, the application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*216-220 Blackfriars Road* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: 216-220 Blackfriars Road | Southwark
Official website: http://www.southwarkcharities.co.uk/future-plans


Location

*Address:* 216-220 Blackfriars Road, London SE1 | *London borough:* Southwark

*Station:* Southwark ■


Project facts

*Developer: *Southwark Charities

*Architect:* Fathom Architects

*Height:* 88m | 59m

*Floors:* 22 | 15

*Residential units:* 66

*Office space:* 30,391m² (GIA)


Plans for 216-220 Blackfriars Road have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## PortoNuts




----------



## SE9

*South Quay Plaza* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: South Quay Plaza | Isle of Dogs
Official website: South Quay Plaza | New Apartments | Canary Wharf | Berkeley


Location

*Address:* South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Architect:* Foster + Partners

*Height:* 215m | 192m | 115m

*Floors:* 68 | 56 | 35

*Homes:* 1,284








Valiant Tower of South Quay Plaza rising above the mist, photo courtesy of Lobstervision:


----------



## PortoNuts

Terrific shot.


----------



## bonquiqui

the last shot is sickening. It reminds me of those brilliant shots from Dubai


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plans unveiled for 800,000 sq ft British Library extension*

Construction Enquirer



> *The British Library has unveiled details of plans to build a 800,000 sq ft extension to its King’s Cross site in London. A significant part of the building will be developed as commercial office space allowing the British Library to develop the site and take over 100,000 sq ft at no extra cost to the taxpayer. *
> 
> Architect Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners has drawn up plans with support from engineer Arup to build out the largely undeveloped 2.8 acres at the rear of the existing building, creating a new Knowledge Quarter and home for the Alan Turing Institute. The project involves the demolition of buildings on the site north of the library, including the Long and Kentish-designed British Library Centre for Conservation. It will also include extensive underground enabling works at part of the site for the proposed Crossrail 2 station which would link the Euston and St Pancras stations to create a major transport interchange.


----------



## richbrook101

PortoNuts said:


> *Plans unveiled for 800,000 sq ft British Library extension*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Looks like a typical office block from the 70's


----------



## delores

richbrook101 said:


> Looks like a typical office block from the 70's


It's not a Library. It's an office building


----------



## SamTower

Would it ever be possible to increase the height limit restrictions of skyscrapers slightly in London? Or would this not ever be possible due to city airport? Surely around the nine elms area it’s far enough from city airport so they could be higher.. although I’m not sure there would be a need for taller buildings in this area. Just curious to know! Thanks


----------



## london lad

In a word No. 

Nine Elms for example will be affected by Heathrow Airport. Around 300m is the limit and even then only in a few areas.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Winners of £1.2bn London new homes framework*

Construction Enquirer



> *London housing association Network Homes has named its preferred contractor line-up to deliver its next-generation new-build housing framework. A member of the G15 Group of London’s largest housing associations, Network Homes plans to build 5,000 new homes over the next five years in London and Hertfordshire. Network Homes has a secured development pipeline of around 2,500 homes based on strong relationships with Homes England, the GLA, and local authorities across its operational area. *


----------



## Black Cat

richbrook101 said:


> Looks like a typical office block from the 70's


Unfortunately, 6-700,000ft2 of the project is a private sector office development, this is why it looks like an office building. Just 100,000ft2 of space mostly at ground floor level is to be occupied by the adjoining British Library. Note that the land was intended for a future large addition to the British Library which will not happen now unless the BL takes over the office floors at a future date. Below the site is to be constructed a station/infrastructure for a future Crossrail project.


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Court Road Station* | Soho W1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations and associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/tottenham-court-road


Location

*Address:* Western Ticket Hall, Dean Street, London W1 | *London borough:* Westminster

*Line:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

*Developer:* Transport for London

*Architect:* Hawkins Brown

*Design consultant:* Arup | Atkins


The completed Tottenham Court Road station:


----------



## SE9

*Consort Place* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Consort Place | Isle of Dogs
Official website: https://www.aspen-canarywharf.com


Location

*Address:* 15 Westferry Road, London E14 | *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*Developer:* FEC International

*Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners

*Height:* 216m | 121m

*Floors:* 64 | 34

*Hotel rooms:* 634

*Residential units:* 231








Aspen Tower rising at Consort Place, photos by the_drummernator:


----------



## SE9

*40 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: 40 Leadenhall | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

*Address:* 40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3 | Ward: Aldgate

*Station:* Aldgate ■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Henderson Global Investors

*Architect:* Make Architects

*Height:* 154m

*Floors:* 34

*Floorspace:* 82,903m² (GIA)








Construction ongoing at the 40 Leadenhall Street site, photos courtesy of DarJoLe:


----------



## LDN N7

Are JP Morgan still sitting on the Riverside South plot in Canary Wharf!?

Such a huge area that should be sold on if they aren’t doing anything with it. Slowing down development there. Should nullify their contract. Time wasters.


----------



## london lad

LDN N7 said:


> Are JP Morgan still sitting on the Riverside South plot in Canary Wharf!?
> 
> Such a huge area that should be sold on if they aren’t doing anything with it. Slowing down development there. Should nullify their contract. Time wasters.


Yep. Can't believe no one is making an issue about it. They have land banked that prime site for a decade. 

Berkeley homes did try and buy it off them years ago but it came to nothing. Had they bought it they would prob have built a couple of towers on site by now.


----------



## Mr Cladding

london lad said:


> Yep. Can't believe no one is making an issue about it. They have land banked that prime site for a decade.
> 
> Berkeley homes did try and buy it off them years ago but it came to nothing. Had they bought it they would prob have built a couple of towers on site by now.


They brought it on a 999-year lease from CWG in Nov 2008. The plans were approved in 2004 and finished works up to street level around a decade after that. I'm sure that the permissions have expired on that. It's not there isn't a shortage of land in the pipeline for large office schemes in the area. Unless the site is compulsorily purchased by Tower Hamlets?


----------



## Black Cat

LDN N7 said:


> Are JP Morgan still sitting on the Riverside South plot in Canary Wharf!?
> 
> Such a huge area that should be sold on if they aren’t doing anything with it. Slowing down development there. Should nullify their contract. Time wasters.


Yes, JPM are sitting on this very valuable piece of real estate, and effectively are property speculators or perhaps could be termed land bankers, who may sit on the site for decades more. No doubt the site has a large mortgage on it. Perhaps one day someone will offer JPM a huge amount of money to buy this prominent site for a huge development, or JPM may build on it themselves as was the original intent. However, they cannot be forced to sell or build.


----------



## LDN N7

Then CW group needs to engineer an accidental land subsidence that causes the Riverside South plot to fall into the Thames.


----------



## SE9

*70 Gracechurch Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: 70 Gracechurch Street | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

*Address:* 70 Gracechurch Street, London EC3 | *Ward:* Langbourn

*Station:* Bank-Monument ■■■■■ | Liverpool Street ■■■■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Tenacity Group

*Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox

*Height:* 138m

*Floors:* 34

*Floorspace:* 72,926m² (GIA)


Plans for 70 Gracechurch Street have been approved today by the City of London.


----------



## Jex7844

SE9 said:


> *The London Resort* | Swanscombe Peninsula DA10
> 
> London forum thread: The London Resort | Swanscombe Peninsula
> Official website: https://londonresort.info
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *Address:* London Resort project site, Swanscombe Peninsula, Kent DA10 | Kent borough: Dartford
> 
> *Station:* Ebbsfleet International
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *Developer:* London Resort Company Holdings
> 
> *Partners:* Paramount Pictures | BBC Studios | ITV Studios | Radisson Group | EDF Energy
> 
> *Cost:* £3.5 billion
> 
> *Site area:* 504 hectares
> 
> *Hotel rooms:* up to 3,550
> 
> *Residential units:* up to 500
> 
> *Gaming and eSports centre:* up to 16,500m²
> 
> *Conference centre:* up to 3,000 seated capacity
> 
> 
> Plans for the London Resort theme park have accepted for review by the government. The application can be viewed here.
> 
> *• New Civil Engineer:* Plan for £3.5bn London Resort theme park passes key planning hurdle
> *• Sky News:* London Resort theme park moves step closer to reality after clearing first government hurdle
> *• Kent Online:* London Resort application accepted by Planning Inspectorate as project moves to examination phase


I like this project, gonna be a great addition for London. I've always been amazed to see how easy & quick it is for projects (even huge) to be granted in the british capital, as if there wasn't any opposition whatsoever. In France, such a project would take a decade to see the light OR would simply end up being cancelled owing to the everlasting opposition from the "Verts" (the ecolo party) & the multiple anti everything associations which are a plague in this country. Besides, a colossal project called *EuropaCity *got finally cancelled, once again...


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

70 Gracechurch Street: WOW!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Love how the massing is visually broken by the greenery on 70 Gracechurch. And it's good infill between the cluster and the Fenchurch tower


----------



## bonquiqui

Hopefully the greenery in 70 Gracechurch street wouldn’t be reduced to just some B&Q plastic greenery pots.


----------



## SE9

Edit.


----------



## EA yimby

Verdean starts enabling works in Acton. Will make a nice addition to Acton - although a little offset from the emerging North Acton cluster:
Mount Anvil starts 990-home London estate rebuild


----------



## KubicaMaster

Fenchurch Street will be as sci-fi as people imagined 50 years ago what London would look like in 2020/2030. The only thing missing are flying cars!


----------



## gravesVpelli

70 Gracechurch: The images in 2 and 3 renders are not indicative. The foreground building in #3 is in progress of demolition and #1 Leadenhall will partially conceal the tower. Likewise the centre building in image #2 will be redeveloped and this will partially obscure the tower. Perhaps a good thing.


----------



## Arch98

I really love both 40 Leadenhall Street & 70 Gracechurch Street, but the City is getting just too packed.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Jex7844 said:


> I like this project, gonna be a great addition for London. I've always been amazed to see how easy & quick it is for projects (even huge) to be granted in the british capital, as if there wasn't any opposition whatsoever. In France, such a project would take a decade to see the light OR would simply end up being cancelled owing to the everlasting opposition from the "Verts" (the ecolo party) & the multiple anti everything associations which are a plague in this country. Besides, a colossal project called *EuropaCity *got finally cancelled, once again...


I'm not sure how it works in France but I reckon we have the same sort of anti-everything groups here too. The planning process can take ages, designs gets watered down, they have to worry about everything from to historic sightings (there is a protected one from a hole in a hedge miles away), to groups such as Historic England who want to stop anything modern, to the whims of local planning officers and the Mayor. Some of these projects take years and years to materialise.


----------



## Axelferis

The last projects in the City are not so great.
This one looks to bunk the overall aspect.
I largely prefer CW which has an intelligent urban development.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Axelferis said:


> I largely prefer CW which has an intelligent urban development.


I wonder if you have been to Canary Wharf? It is not a well planned area at all.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They aren't really comparable, CW is a new development on former industrial lands whereas the City follows the medieval layout.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Arch98 said:


> I really love both 40 Leadenhall Street & 70 Gracechurch Street, but the City is getting just too packed.


Well, to be straightforward, the City of London is now running out of plots to redevelop. They need to keep abreast of change. They started tearing down buildings completed in the 1980s and 1990s, all that Post Modern rubbish with granite for God's sake. Then they moved on to the classical stone structures of the 1920s - too grandiose and imperial and a reminder of the Empire - in order to clear for future glass and plastic developments. Finally they will tear down Victorian structures, oh so out of fashion with all that decorative nobbly stuff, finally they will consider the early 19th century Georgian. Not modern enough with their neat sash windows. So the City is always changing to keep apace with contemporary taste like devices. Simple.


----------



## Axelferis

AUTOTHRILL said:


> I wonder if you have been to Canary Wharf? It is not a well planned area at all.


Are you serious ???
CW is planned for a long date.
I always rent hotels at CW when i am in London. You have nothing better than CW, Greenwich today in London.


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *70 Gracechurch Street* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: 70 Gracechurch Street | City of London
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *Address:* 70 Gracechurch Street, London EC3 | *Ward:* Langbourn
> 
> *Station:* Bank-Monument ■■■■■ | Liverpool Street ■■■■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *Developer:* Tenacity Group
> 
> *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox
> 
> *Height:* 138m
> 
> *Floors:* 34
> 
> *Floorspace:* 72,926m² (GIA)
> 
> 
> Plans for 70 Gracechurch Street have been approved today by the City of London.


Nice one.


----------



## SydneyCarton

I thought that with the loss of London's clout with financial services that the building boom would end. I guess that financial services were never really based out of The City anyway. I'm elated to see that the boom continues.


----------



## Langur

London isn't losing clout with financial services. Employment in the sector has actually grown since 2016 (in contrast to its chief global rival, New York, where employment has shrunk as firms shift operations to tax-competitive Florida). London's share of global FX and derivatives trade has actually grown since 2016. There have been headlines about Amsterdam surpassing London for share trading, but with digital trading, it's extremely easy to switch markets for regulatory reasons. The question is where the employment is based, and it's London. Note that total turnover on London markets is around 75 times larger than Amsterdam. London also has a huge lead in growth sectors such as fintech and data. Financial services were always and still are based in the City. You should take the spate of speculative new office developments, as further evidence of the financial sector's continuing growth.


----------



## SydneyCarton

That's not remotely true. Anyway, I love London and want to see it thrive.


----------



## Langur

^ I appreciate your warm sentiment towards London, but I didn't just invent those claims from thin air:


Most banks have increased London headcount since 2016:








Most major banks have increased employment in London since Brexit vote


The Brexit vote sparked fears that up to one in six fund management jobs in the UK would move to the Continent




www.telegraph.co.uk





Finance jobs stayed in London after Brexit vote:








Finance jobs stayed in London after Brexit vote


Exclusive: FT survey of banks and asset managers finds employment shift to EU is yet to happen




www.ft.com





London more dominant than ever in FX and derivatives:








London more dominant than ever in currency and derivatives market as UK defies Brexit blues


Britain has extended its lead as the biggest centre in the world for trading foreign currencies and interest rate derivatives, defying fears that the country could lose its status due to Brexit.




www.telegraph.co.uk





London takes over as global fintech hub:








New Report: London takes over as global fintech hub -


Fintech investment in the UK has exploded by 500% in the last three years, compared to 170% for the USA and 133% for Europe. Since 2018, the UK fintech market has been outstripping the USA and Europe for investment deals, and in the first quarter of 2020 the UK sealed nine investment deals over...



uktechnews.co.uk





London topped global office investment in 2020:








London tops global destination for investment in offices so far in 2020 despite covid meltdown


Despite struggles to get workers back to the office, London has topped Knight Frank's investment table




www.telegraph.co.uk





New York finance jobs shifting to Florida:








Wall Street Banks And Tech Companies Are Fleeing New York And California


Now that working from home has taken its hold, the trend offers CEOs options. No longer do they have to pay for expensive real estate in New York City or San Francisco. They can have people working remotely or relocate jobs to locations that are less costly.




www.forbes.com





Trading volumes in London are ~75 times larger than Amsterdam, and ~5 times larger than EU combined:





London Won't be Overtaken by Amsterdam anytime Soon


The excitement surrounding news that Amsterdam is overtaking London as a financial centre is misplaced, says a financial markets specialist.




www.poundsterlinglive.com


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Langur said:


> There have been headlines about Amsterdam surpassing London for share trading, but with digital trading, it's extremely easy to switch markets for regulatory reasons. The question is where the employment is based, and it's London. Note that total turnover on London markets is around 75 times larger than Amsterdam.


Interesting reading. 








No, Amsterdam hasn't overtaken the City


London is Europe’s major financial centre and one of the world’s two leading financial hubs. This is unlikely to change following Brexit. Its main competition is with New York, Singapore, Hong Kong and other centres like Shanghai that will emerge in the coming years. However, the headline of...




www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## Altin vrella

London is London and even New York can not be compared to it, let alone Amsterdam. London can never be demolished by a single city because it is like trying to destroy the water that is impossible. LONDON THE CAPITAL OF THE WORLD🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧 
Lot of loves from🇽🇰💙❤


----------



## BoulderGrad

K...


----------



## Ecopolisia

BoulderGrad said:


> K...





Altin vrella said:


> London is London and even New York can not be compared to it, let alone Amsterdam. London can never be demolished by a single city because it is like trying to destroy the water that is impossible. LONDON THE CAPITAL OF THE WORLD🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧
> Lot of loves from🇽🇰💙❤


That was kinda taken the mouth a slightly for full.. Not really ideal the capital of the world, but extremely close enough in all parameters, it's a alpha ++ city, but NYC is slightly more than it is, due to the country where NYC holds, therefore makes it the un-disputed capital of the world, otherwise that would still be London to its more or less same place as NYC in all parameters. BUT , ENOUGH of that, at least it's Moscow, Dubai or any other Xi-Chinese cities, value politically and overall citizens-mentally, etc. So, more utterly wonderful and exquisite pics of London? Anybody? 💎🏳️‍🌈🌈💪👍


----------



## bonquiqui

Ecopolisia said:


> That was kinda taken the mouth a slightly for full.. Not really ideal the capital of the world, but extremely close enough in all parameters, it's a alpha ++ city, but NYC is slightly more than it is, due to the country where NYC holds, therefore makes it the un-disputed capital of the world, otherwise that would still be London to its more or less same place as NYC in all parameters. BUT , ENOUGH of that, at least it's Moscow, Dubai or any other Xi-Chinese cities, value politically and overall citizens-mentally, etc. So, more utterly wonderful and exquisite pics of London? Anybody? 🏳‍


I will respectfully disagree there’s no such a thing as the capital of the world whether it’s London or NYC even though London was actually voted the capital of the world and number 1 city in the world recently by many. Just because NY is a city in a country which’s the world biggest economy doesn’t automatically make it number one city. Both cities have pluses and minuses but when it’s based on sentiment some people like LDN others prefer NYC but saying New York is ahead of london is an absolute and utter baseless claim if we based it on facts.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Let's not pollute this great thread any further with city v city though.


----------



## Ecopolisia

bonquiqui said:


> I will respectfully disagree there’s no such a thing as the capital of the world whether it’s London or NYC even though London was actually voted the capital of the world and number 1 city in the world recently by many. Just because NY is a city in a country which’s the world biggest economy doesn’t automatically make it number one city. Both cities have pluses and minuses but when it’s based on sentiment some people like LDN others prefer NYC but saying New York is ahead of london is an absolute and utter baseless claim if we based it on facts.


Well,there's many ways they lead slightly more the other one, and it's all when the time it's right to loose the highest place to each other, the other does to the other and vice versa, now when both of them a quite Alpha City +++. The highest global city ranks they ca city can get, and some have their good years and some bad years, yet they really close. And, NYC is still the capital of the world, where London is to Europe or outside NYC, most of them times to call it almost solidly the capital of the world, goes from its financial significance (which London also do), but the country's overall GDP nominal and its utterly huge absolute global marketlization and amount of world's best and largest companies, mostly tech and financial ones, makes a solidly that,. İ. e a genuinely capital of the world, as if course, liberal and human rights-embracing value political stance and national and global cultural significance as well, which London got plenty of, too. THAT has some play within that title too, but when that said London does have that title in other years, as you also mentioned, and which I also knew, not because it have never achieved, like Paris and Tokyo, who are totally Clos eto do so, just saying. Also those two have been taken the highest level of global major cities in term of global city titles as Alpha +++ and therefore also in term of the global city rank indexes, where they got most AND highest level points in several significant fields to define an ideal Alpha +++ city through the years, too. All according to sources as Wiki, within its own site indicating a global rank city listing through the years and where they solidly holds, respectively , and other finance-related websites for that matter as well. 

So, not quite a subjective opinion, but rather a keenly observing, empirically analytical and constructively critical attitude, just to point out that as well. Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all. 

Anywayyyys, to not full this wonderful forum of London of almost unnecessary non-picture posts, then could we get more great pics of London to show its true selves, urbanization wise, which it has done for years now. Excited for more? Anybody? 😉👍🌈💎💎


----------



## Matt2021

It's strange to me to compare cities anyway, cause even the lists of best cities in the world use different metrics to decide their top contenders depending on who it's aimed at.
It could be finance or creative output or things like average salary and living costs, transports, restaurant offers, or availability of hipster coffee shops... 

You could argue a city with massive wealth is number one while ignoring metrics such as how many people are actually profiting off of that wealth and how many people earn less than the minimum wage...

It's all a matter of context and is very subjective.

London is an amazing city there is no doubt about that! 
however I don't understand the need to put it in competition or downplay others, like it is a D... size contest 

It would be more productive to see a city's strengths and areas to be improved rather than deciding that because it is bigger on something it is winning some imagined contest.

There can be more than one great city


----------



## SOG

Does anybody know something about the Bishopsgate Goodsyard?
On the other hand , with all the planned skyscrapers included ,London is set to have 60+ buildings above 150 m, a great milestone, that would make the city enter in the top 30 list of cities with the most skyscrapers in the world.Speechless for a western European City. Even for a western City (where would rank 6th,just after NYC,Chicago,Toronto,Miami and Melbourne and on par with Sydney).

PD: Stop comparing this two great cities like If we were football hooligans comparing CR7 vs Messi, because it is shameful.They are totally different, and the have got both their impact on the global stage by their own right . For me London is a more complete ,clean ,cohesive, well -worked and elegant city, bur NYC is something else when it comes to the wow factor.Both are great on their own strenghts.


----------



## Ecopolisia

SOG said:


> Does anybody know something about the Bishopsgate Goodsyard?
> On the other hand , with all the planned skyscrapers included ,London is set to have 60+ buildings above 150 m, a great milestone, that would make the city enter in the top 30 list of cities with the most skyscrapers in the world.Speechless for a western European City. Even for a western City (where would rank 6th,just after NYC,Chicago,Toronto,Miami and Melbourne and on par with Sydney).
> 
> PD: Stop comparing this two great cities like If we were football hooligans comparing CR7 vs Messi, because it is shameful.They are totally different, and the have got both their impact on the global stage by their own right . For me London is a more complete ,clean ,cohesive, well -worked and elegant city, bur NYC is something else when it comes to the wow factor.Both are great on their own strenghts.


Agree with the VISUAL parameters they both got each you pointed out there, something the other guys could have done, too, to make it more balanced and fair for both parts, now when they kinda being ((the only)), well at least so far(likely in the forseeble future as well) , both Alpha +++ major city-twins, not in their own way, but in their own significant parameters (to be 100 % honestly with no BS) And, sometimes London gets it and takes it where NYC it's good at normally AND vice versa in spontaneous years, and that what they have been since WW2, wheras within pre-WW2 period NYC suddenly got its genuinely global significance, UNLIKE any other in the world(also, towards their eastern "rivals". Only, the also utterly wonderful Tokyo, I.e in a non-western context, has been genuinely and truly rivaling them, but for some reason just can't take the icing on the cake. Even the Chinese can't compete with Tokyo in many other ways they lack which Tokyo got, likely the cultural (popcultural, particularly) global impact, economic and overall labour trusting, constant soft power stance and better value politics that embrace all kinds of people no matter who they are ) , like London has for two centuries, or slightly more than that 😉👍 Genuinely utterly great western success-gems🌈💎NYC💓London💎🌈


----------



## bonquiqui

Matt2021 said:


> It's strange to me to compare cities anyway, cause even the lists of best cities in the world use different metrics to decide their top contenders depending on who it's aimed at.
> It could be finance or creative output or things like average salary and living costs, transports, restaurant offers, or availability of hipster coffee shops...
> 
> You could argue a city with massive wealth is number one while ignoring metrics such as how many people are actually profiting off of that wealth and how many people earn less than the minimum wage...
> 
> It's all a matter of context and is very subjective.
> 
> London is an amazing city there is no doubt about that!
> however I don't understand the need to put it in competition or downplay others, like it is a D... size contest
> 
> It would be more productive to see a city's strengths and areas to be improved rather than deciding that because it is bigger on something it is winning some imagined contest.
> 
> There can be more than one great city


Totally agree  Both cities are absolutely amazing. As for city of the world or the universe or whatever nonsense ranking is just an absolute waste of time.


----------



## TofuCity

*London skyline 2021 - Jason Hawkes*


----------



## TofuCity

Yes please take it to another thread, I'm sure there are plenty of threads to discuss Brexit and it's implications. We're here to see a showcase of London's projects, can a mod intervene?


----------



## Langur

TofuCity said:


> *London skyline 2021 - Jason Hawkes*


Fantastic. When you compare it to Jason Hawkes' showreel from a year ago, we can see that 5x 200m+ towers have externally completed in recent months:

278m - 22 Bishopsgate
233m - Landmark Pinnacle
220m - Newfoundland
215m - South Quay Plaza
205m - One Park Drive

London only had 6x 200m+ towers previously, so these take the total to 11, with a further 3 under construction, and several more in the pipeline.

And of course towers of 200m or more, are merely the tallest among a much wider high-rise building boom.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Costain/Skanska JV gets ready to hand over Crossrail station*

Construction Enquirer



> *Paddington is the latest Crossrail station where construction is “sufficiently finished” to allow final commissioning activities to start. Main contractor Costain Skanska Joint Venture (CSJV) has reached its T-12 landmark meaning the station is now 12 weeks away from being ready for handover to Transport for London (TfL), who will operate the Elizabeth line. *
> 
> Paddington is the third of the newly built central stations where construction works are sufficiently finished for final commissioning activities to start. Built below ground adjacent to the 19th Century Grade I listed building, the new Elizabeth line station, with its 120-metre-long entrance canopy on Eastbourne Terrace, is on an epic scale.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Go-ahead for London Broadgate twin towers*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer British Land has secured planning consent for the next major office scheme at the Broadgate development in London. The 2 Finsbury Avenue (2FA) project consists of a large podium supporting a 37-storey East Tower and 22-storey West Tower. *


----------



## bonquiqui

Brilliant news. This is one of my fav new LDN skyscrapers


----------



## Langur

I don't like it at all. Bling gold, and a design with no rationale.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Yeah it's not one of the best proposals about in London.


----------



## Ecopolisia

For me personally(to be more analytical, NON-downright-negatively constructively critical and slightly more elaborative) , as for many other people in here most likely as well,then it's alright and tolerable to a degree to just to accept it how it's, i.e from its more generic and boring, but decent design, its more exciting(not only bling golden looking. The golden traits of its facade it's doing with some kind of creativity, OBVIOUSLY. Could merely be wood materials to create something new, like something never seen before on a facade look ) facade look TO the typically and unsurprisingly (for London's context, or just generally UK's context as far we have seen) very good facade quality as well. For me it's within around top 10-15 out of how many now? . Lol.. 😉✌👍


----------



## Black Cat

Langur said:


> I don't like it at all. Bling gold, and a design with no rationale.


The developer's overall rationale is to make a return on investment, design is secondary, though many may consider this to be a better design than the previous mroe rectangular proposal.


----------



## Langur

Profit may be the developers rationale, but I was questioning its lack of design rationale. I just cannot see any practical or aesthetic reason for the random triangles and cutouts. It's like barcode cladding (that I also hate). This is 3rd rate architecture imo. You can get away with that in Stratford or Croydon, but the City deserves better.


----------



## SamTower

New proposal to replace former ITV headquarters along the south bank.


----------



## bonquiqui

SamTower said:


> View attachment 1152663
> 
> 
> New proposal to replace former ITV headquarters along the south bank.


Ugly,bulky and very lazy with no architectural merits. It’s 2021 for god sake have some imagination and creativity.


----------



## richbrook101

bonquiqui said:


> Ugly,bulky and very lazy with no architectural merits. It’s 2021 for god sake have some imagination and creativity.


Those are not important qualities. As long as the proposal creates more office space and there's profit to make, it will be approved.


----------



## Ecopolisia

bonquiqui said:


> Ugly,bulky and very lazy with no architectural merits. It’s 2021 for god sake have some imagination and creativity.


It's rather decent(design wise. It isn't that we got ourselves an cliché-like looking 90-degreed vertical black or grey 70's cladded looking international style box here.. . Good, then.. ) , bulky(agree) and slightly lazy with mediocre extent of architectural merits*.

Just to be way more NON-downright-negatively constructively critical, lesser subjectively and realistic. But, for the rest then totally agree, that could have made it to provide it a better touch to it, I.e an icing on the cake, architecturally, as a whole.
Yeah, sure who wouldn't have a more fancy and unprecedented design at the end of the day(but, what Richbrook explained so factually, objectively and rationally. One who looking more behind the scene first , before expressing himself out of the blue, so yeah that's why.. ) . Just want to be constructively critical in an edited way with what we dislike or more or less dislike as well, that's all.. 🙄😅😉✌👍💎🌈


----------



## moionet

Langur said:


> Unlike brutalism, the solid parts are brick, so it will age well imo. I think the curved brick pillars will be really attractive. There's a similar building in Farringdon that I really love.


It's not about a material. The form is brutalistic. There are known examples of brutalism made of bricks (with curved corners too  ).
example1 example2
Edit: which one in Farringdon do you mean?



gravesVpelli said:


> This is one of the few central London roads where it fits in, whether one is a fan or not. To walk down the Euston Road is not a pleasant experience - jam and fume-packed and just about the most undesirable and unhealthy street anywhere. Euston Road also displays the existence of several large buildings, which work here. For London it is also fairly wide. The LDRC may not look attractive (and I would not wish to see it in Piccadilly!) but, with the relative spaciousness around it has a certain dominating presence.


I agree your opinion about the Euston Road in general and that the building fits in this street as a whole. But not in that particular place (part of the street) in front of St. Pancras. I worked in this surroundings for two years and I have quite detailed "spatial map" of the area in my mind. It's a conflict in a field of form and size, IMO


----------



## heymikey1981

Bestoftheworld said:


> This is why Tokyo is a such amazing cit and Japan a great and secured country with high level education.


I can say the same thing for Vancouver and Toronto, and Canada in general.


----------



## Axelferis

Vancouver & Toronto are cities of migrations too.
They are safer than London or Paris too.
Why?
We should open this debate elsewhere.


----------



## Langur

moionet said:


> Edit: which one in Farringdon do you mean?


The Turnmill Building. Do you know it? The bricks are thinner than the modern standard. I believe they're Roman style bricks. It also employs curves and subtle details. It's very attractive up close.


http://www.jackhobhouse.com/?page_id=25&gallery=57


----------



## bonquiqui

I really like the Turnmil building. We should have more of that type of architecture which is attractive and solid.


----------



## delores

AUTOTHRILL said:


> I love it! Architecturally the area is a bit of a mess anyway. I like the interplay with the newly renovated Camden Town Hall Annex.


So it's ok to mess it up more with even more incongruous buildings? This building is really ugly it's completely unsuitable for a site opposite one of London's most beautiful stations.
It's as if the architects have completely forgotten about context.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

A glorious mess!


----------



## jonnypoye

soren5en said:


> _*The Featherstone Building.* Morris & Company- Derwent- Skanska (2022)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*77 Coleman.* Buckley Gray Yeoman (2020)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Office to Rent, 77 Coleman, , EC2R 5BT - CBRE
> HTS


Couldn’t find a separate page for this one. Some latest shots of the Featherstone Building on City Road just south of Old St roundabout.


City sweep by 
jonnypoye, on Flickr


City sweep by 
jonnypoye, on Flickr


----------



## LDN N7

Axelferis said:


> Before 9/11 NYC was the emblematic city of this world and no one to discuss this.
> 
> London cannot be the center of the World.
> NYC or Tokyo are far more iconics to embrace this vision.
> 
> Technology are americans or asians.
> Europe is just not enough even with an emblematic city like London.


Yeah yeah. Next pointless comment.









The World's Best Cities


THE WORLD’S BEST CITIES Welcome to the foremost ranking of quality of place, reputation and competitive identity.




www.bestcities.org





Suggest you click that son.


----------



## soren5en

_...Wood Street Families and Homes Hub, mixed-use scheme for Waltham Forest. Walthamstow...
haworthtompkins.com














_


----------



## Axelferis

LDN N7 said:


> Yeah yeah. Next pointless comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World's Best Cities
> 
> 
> THE WORLD’S BEST CITIES Welcome to the foremost ranking of quality of place, reputation and competitive identity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestcities.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggest you click that son.


It's just a subjective survey.
It's not based on relevant criterias.
Just a fantasm.

I respect London and this ranking doesn't reflect reality.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> I respect London and this ranking doesn't reflect reality.


Well, There's reality and then there's _your_ reality....the two are not the same.

The only thing that winds up the French so much is the fact that London is always invariably placed higher than Paris in any of these types of survey's. 

It wouldn't matter if London was #99 and Paris was #100 on the list, Just the fact that London was still ranked higher, would be all that you would focus on and obsess over.


----------



## Axelferis

The quality of life is so subjective.
You live far better in a mediterranean coastal city than any of those so called "best cities".
Someone could prefer live in Bordeaux, San Francisco or Barcelona rather in London.
It depends on the taste of anyone.

I frankly would dislike to live in Paris or London because i prefer the 'provincial' sweet way of life.

I consider this type of surveys totally biased when we know the cost of living in London.

I consider the rankings based on the power of cities in terms of €$£ more relevant and focused only on economics criterias.

Hard to convince people that you live better in London than Vancouver or Toronto.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> Hard to convince people that you live better in London than Vancouver or Toronto.


Depends what you want. If all your after is a quiet, boring life then Vancouver or Toronto, in fact ALL of Canada, is tailor made for you...


----------



## bonquiqui

Axelferis said:


> It's just a subjective survey.
> It's not based on relevant criterias.
> Just a fantasm.
> 
> I respect London and this ranking doesn't reflect reality.


You really need to stop with all your drivel nonsense and your relentless and constant primary school and immature attitude. You keep coming here desperate for attention and controversy with your own personal opinion that equals what comes out of a rabid dog’s backside telling us what you want which is based on your own prejudices and phantasm . Since you only seem to understand childish responses then here’s one for you London was the capital of the world when your NYC didn’t even exist and was nothing more than a swamp.
Now can we please stop with this utter rubbish and stick to this phenomenal city and its amazing projects that guys here like SE9 keeps putting an exceptional amount of effort to keep it updated only to be derailed by childish members with fundamental Napoleon complex.


----------



## Axelferis

A discussion contains different type of opinions.
There 's no offence that drives you to call "childish" my opinion.
I stop here to avoid a pollution of the thread.


----------



## bonquiqui

Axelferis said:


> A discussion contains different type of opinions.
> There 's no offence that drive you to call "childish" my opinion.
> I stop here to avoid a pollution of the thread.


Good and thanks  If u think NYC is the best city in the world, the capital of the universe and nothing comes close to it then good for you but that’s your opinion and I do respect it and there’re many people who share that very same opinion with you while many others totally and utterly disagree


----------



## bonquiqui

soren5en said:


> _...Wood Street Families and Homes Hub, mixed-use scheme for Waltham Forest. Walthamstow...
> haworthtompkins.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


This is good. I really like this type of buildings. They’re simple yet solid and attractive.


----------



## soren5en

Here's another proposal...

_Stratford South. Vulcan Wharf. Metropolitan Workshop
metwork.co.uk















_


----------



## bonquiqui

The second one has a bit of Marrakesh flair about it. More of this plz.


----------



## Matt2021

Mr.D00p said:


> Well, There's reality and then there's _your_ reality....the two are not the same.
> 
> The only thing that winds up the French so much is the fact that London is always invariably placed higher than Paris in any of these types of survey's.
> 
> It wouldn't matter if London was #99 and Paris was #100 on the list, Just the fact that London was still ranked higher, would be all that you would focus on and obsess over.


Funny you tell him that then roll up 60 something million people into a bunch of jealous little people, cause you saw a few comments from French forumers.

This feud only exists in the minds of a few obsessed with their country or city being called the best.

Most people don't give a damn and can appreciate different cities for what they have to offer...

London is awesome regardless of its ranking in some subjective list.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^ I remember when a french forumer thought Twentytwo was not going ahead and was really happy and tagged a Dancing banana's.


----------



## QData

^^^ I would have put a dancing banana if 22 would not have gone ahead. While it looks good from certain angles, from others it looks like a massive wall and does not fit well with the rest of slim skyscrapers of the City. It's been growing a bit on me lately though.


----------



## Newcastle Guy

Mr.D00p said:


> Depends what you want. If all your after is a quiet, boring life then Vancouver or Toronto, in fact ALL of Canada, is tailor made for you...


Silly thing to say. Speaking as a Brit who's spent a lot of time in London and lived in Vancouver, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Matt2021

This is an international forum.

Some people that are not British will come and like some things and not others.
Some will troll or be perceived to be trolling.
Some even come to build up London over cities in their own countries.

But these broad generalisations ignore the fact that lots of people come here to appreciate, to read and see the great updates.
Leaving a like or a comment, or just looking.

So generalisations and absolute statements about nationalities or cities can be quite rude to those who happen to not be here to rub you the wrong way.
Which is I am sure a majority.

respond to comments if you want but not need to look down on others...


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Also the same french forumer said that the highrise building in Manchester wouldn't go ahead.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Views sought for £330m London mega market plan*

Construction Enquirer



> *The City of London Corporation is to begin engaging with contractors over plans for a £330m project to build a new mega-wholesale market in East London. The new market on the site of the former Barking Reach Power Station will be the new home for the Capital’s three main wholesale markets, and will be the largest in the UK when built. *
> 
> As well as providing market tenants with new modern facilities to help protect their futures and grow, the plans will deliver a new food school, which will aim to train tomorrow’s market traders, butchers, fishmongers and fruiterers.


----------



## PortoNuts

*SES lands £25m package on new London office scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *SES Engineering Services (SES) has landed a deal to deliver £25m worth of MEP services to Helical’s latest London commercial scheme at 33 Charterhouse Street. SES will start work this summer alongside main contractor Mace to provide full mechanical, electrical and plumbing services at the 200,000 sq ft 10-storey block in the heart of Farringdon. *


----------



## capslock

PortoNuts said:


> *SES lands £25m package on new London office scheme*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


My word but that is dull... what did Farringdon Street do to deserve so many mediocre 'keep out' buildings. It's like the passageway round the back of the City where the bins are left out. I mean look at that sequence of facades going up the street there. Unremitting. Goldman Sachs is probably the worst offender just behind where this render is taken from, but is it really so hard to get right?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Laing O’Rourke lands latest White City office block*

Construction Enquirer



> *Laing O’Rourke has been confirmed as main contractor on the latest nine-storey office building at the £8bn White City regeneration scheme. The £60m building will offer 111,765 sq ft of prime office space and will include multiple terraces as well as a ground floor reception and café, all with views over Hammersmith Park and the surrounding White City area.
> 
> A lease agreement has been signed with PVH Corp – parent company to brands including Calvin Klein and Tommy Hilfiger – to relocate its UK headquarters to the top five floors.*


----------



## LDN N7

Worth noting that the new concert hall that was planned to be built for South Bank has now been permanently cancelled. Pandemic victim.


----------



## Mr Cladding

LDN N7 said:


> Worth noting that the new concert hall that was planned to be built for South Bank has now been permanently cancelled. Pandemic victim.


There wasn't any concert venue planned for the south bank, unless you meant the one at the barbican.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

yeah on the old Museum of London site. bit of a shame really!


----------



## Mr Cladding

AUTOTHRILL said:


> yeah on the old Museum of London site. bit of a shame really!


It will be intrested to see what becomes of that site, particuarly as the Museum of London is due to be moving to Smithfield in a few years time.


----------



## Classicist01

AUTOTHRILL said:


> yeah on the old Museum of London site. bit of a shame really!


If you'll pardon the pun


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plan for new Greenwich college and 300 homes*

Construction Enquirer



> *London South East Colleges has partnered with housing association L&Q to draw up plans to redevelop its campus in Greenwich, London. The proposals, which have gone in for planning, include building a new college facility, alongside nearly 300 new and affordable homes in several blocks ranging from five to 13 storeys. *


----------



## gravesVpelli

Ghastly. And the same old tired formula in design sub-standards that seems to proliferate throughout the UK..


----------



## GeneratorNL

gravesVpelli said:


> Ghastly. And the same old tired formula in design sub-standards that seems to proliferate throughout the UK..


The problem with those kind of projects is, they look okay when they are just built, as everything looks clean and fresh. Years later though, when all that 'freshness' is gone, we look at them in the same way we look at projects from the sixties or seventies.


----------



## Ecopolisia

GeneratorNL said:


> The problem with those kind of projects is, they look okay when they are just built, as everything looks clean and fresh. Years later though, when all that 'freshness' is gone, we look at them in the same way we look at projects from the sixties or seventies.


So, damn accurate.. Hehe.. and, sad at the same time.. 🤷‍♂️🙄😌😅.. Now, I think they are decent, overall, from the really dull simplistic design and facade look to the only golden trait of it, the facade quality.. But, that light be enluto satisfy me for the long run, particularly if I lived around there and should almost constantly passing by it or such building projects/complexes😌🙄.. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## onerob

They won't look as bad as the concrete shoeboxes simply because brick weathers better than concrete.


----------



## Xander

Yeah brick ages better and has a feel of permenence, but also I find that these new builds tend to intereact with the groundlevel much better. They'll end up feeling like part of a city block, which is a massive improvement on what was put up in the '60s and '70s.


----------



## PortoNuts

*17-storey hybrid timber London tower gets green light*

Construction Enquirer



> *Transport for London has got the green light to build a 17-storey hybrid timber office building above Southwark Station in South London. The building will directly extract waste heat from the Tube station below to help heat it and minimise its energy consumption. *
> 
> Scott Anderson, Head of Property Development at TfL, said: “It is fantastic that we have been given the go-ahead for our office and retail development above Southwark Tube. “This world-class development will create a new landmark for this part of London whilst providing vital revenue to support public transport across London.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Thames Tideway completes 9th and final central London shaft*

Construction Enquirer



> *Ferrovial Construction and Laing O’Rourke joint venture has just completed excavation of the ninth and final shaft of the central section of the super sewer project. The 53m deep shaft project involves some of the most complex engineering on the entire project. It will intercept and allow connection of the Fleet outfall at Blackfriars Bridge – one of the most polluting discharge -to the new sewer. *
> 
> Once work on the new Combined Sewer Outfall concrete structures is complete the Blackfriars project will provide the biggest piece of new embankment for Londoners.


----------



## Pr038

What happend to this thread? Very little activity.. SE9 never posts anymore?


----------



## MikeVegas

Pr038 said:


> What happend to this thread? Very little activity.. SE9 never posts anymore?


You think this is bad. No one's posted on NYC for 10 days.


----------



## PortoNuts

*£300m Albert Island London Docklands scheme approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *London and Regional Properties has gained outline planning to redevelop Albert Island to the east of London City Airport in the Royal Docks. The 13ha site will be developed with a major long-term storage building, engineering education hub, double storey warehouse, and boatyard and pier. Contractors will also restore full public access to the island. *


----------



## gravesVpelli

PortoNuts said:


> *17-storey hybrid timber London tower gets green light*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


 Love the colours, indented framing and the stepped profile in this. Refreshing, and if the final product looks anything like these images, this should make a very satisfying addition to this part of south London.


----------



## LDN N7

Pr038 said:


> What happend to this thread? Very little activity.. SE9 never posts anymore?



I think some British formers are still in mourning over Brexit. I'm sure he'll be back soon.


----------



## Mr Cladding

gravesVpelli said:


> Love the colours, indented framing and the stepped profile in this. Refreshing, and if the final product looks anything like these images, this should make a very satisfying addition to this part of south London.


They've been co-ordinated to match up with the lines of the underground, so it's very contexual in that regards.


----------



## Kevzpolo

PortoNuts said:


> *£300m Albert Island London Docklands scheme approved*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


When is the Chinese Business Port going to open?


----------



## Kevzpolo

Great list of new developments across London


----------



## SE9

LDN N7 said:


> I think some British formers are still in mourning over Brexit. I'm sure he'll be back soon.


Nonsensical statement. Any number of personal reasons can affect the rate of a forumer's posting, especially at this time.

Take your disdain for anti-Brexit individuals and/or anti-Brexit cities elsewhere.


----------



## london lad

Kevzpolo said:


> When is the Chinese Business Port going to open?


The 1st phase has been complete for a while but as its so dull no one cares less. 








RAD


RAD is situated in the Royal Docks, London’s most exciting regeneration project.




rad.london


----------



## Yellow Fever

ok guys, no more off topic comment, will ban the next guy who starts it and brig the ones who respond.


----------



## Kevzpolo

london lad said:


> The 1st phase has been complete for a while but as its so dull no one cares less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAD
> 
> 
> RAD is situated in the Royal Docks, London’s most exciting regeneration project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rad.london


There was so much noise that this was supposed to be the next big thing and rival Canary wharf.


----------



## DarJoLe

Kevzpolo said:


> There was so much noise that this was supposed to be the next big thing and rival Canary wharf.











London’s Newest Ghost Town Was Financed by China


Buildings along the Thames stand mostly empty as a reminder of better times between London and Beijing




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Ecopolisia

DarJoLe said:


> London’s Newest Ghost Town Was Financed by China
> 
> 
> Buildings along the Thames stand mostly empty as a reminder of better times between London and Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


Thanks to clarified my possibilities of its general cause of delay or cancelation. See, thought so,it's primarily that(not entirely, whatsoever. Did said that, too, in my previous now deleted rational and constructively critical reply... ). It's kinda obviously to tell in the recent times, goes to Westen countries as well , referring that to the other Londonlad-guy.. Anyways.. What a pity, hope it gets refinanced and renewed by other way more promising, value politically friendlier and fully trustworthy investors soon enough/in the foreseeable future . You can always hope so🤷‍♂️😅👍👌.. Lol


----------



## PortoNuts

*Keltbray lands first major package on Museum of London job*

Construction Enquirer



> *Keltbray has won a £17.5m package of enabling deconstruction and new structural works on the new Museum of London project in West Smithfield. It represents the first major construction phase to form the new £337m home for the museum within a series of historic buildings in the Square Mile. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Skanska bags £135m revamp of Canary Wharf’s first office*

Construction Enquirer




> *Skanska has won the contract to deliver the main structural revamp of Canary Wharf’s first major office at 30 South Colonnade in London Docklands. Works will include installing new cladding, constructing three new office floors and a new reception, lifts and plant. *


----------



## Axel76NG

PortoNuts said:


> *Skanska bags £135m revamp of Canary Wharf’s first office*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


What a shame, this had become quite an iconic building in CW with its stone facade and scrolling ticker, it added a nice financial district feel to the place. 

No doubt the new one will be much nicer to actually work in but still sad that the renovation doesnt respect the original vision. 

CW is a very young district so it really cant afford to lose any ‘era differentiating’ architecture, or else it will struggle to build a soul.


----------



## YalnızAdam

Old one is iconic, more beautiful and noble.


----------



## Neric007

Both look actually really nice. I really like the new design. Too bad they are not just keeping the old one and building the new one from scratch.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Unfortunately London has little respect or nostalgia for buildings of the past 50-odd years; They are paranoid about preserving anything mid-Victorian or earlier but any buildings dated 20th Century are rarely of any sentimental value, despite having a 20th Century Society that never seems to achieve anything. The ugly concrete 'multi-story car parks' and the odd-looking concrete lump called the Elizabeth Hall/Hayward Gallery of the city's South Bank 'cultural centre' have been bizarrely preserved! London is particularly cruel in destroying anything of the Post-Modern era (in design), despite many buildings constructed using quality materials. 30 South Colonnade is a true example. London's aim is to build and replace, and this is mostly detrimental stuff - one only has to look at the consistently bad skylines it is giving birth to.


----------



## DarJoLe

gravesVpelli said:


> Unfortunately London has little respect or nostalgia for buildings of the past 50-odd years; They are paranoid about preserving anything mid-Victorian or earlier but any buildings dated 20th Century are rarely of any sentimental value


Who is 'They'?


----------



## gravesVpelli

DarJoLe said:


> Who is 'They'?


All the beings involved in the improvements or lack of London !


----------



## DavidWilliams

gravesVpelli said:


> Unfortunately London has little respect or nostalgia for buildings of the past 50-odd years; They are paranoid about preserving anything mid-Victorian or earlier but any buildings dated 20th Century are rarely of any sentimental value, despite having a 20th Century Society that never seems to achieve anything. The ugly concrete 'multi-story car parks' and the odd-looking concrete lump called the Elizabeth Hall/Hayward Gallery of the city's South Bank 'cultural centre' have been bizarrely preserved! London is particularly cruel in destroying anything of the Post-Modern era (in design), despite many buildings constructed using quality materials. 30 South Colonnade is a true example. London's aim is to build and replace, and this is mostly detrimental stuff - one only has to look at the consistently bad skylines it is giving birth to.


If you don’t like what is going on in London why are you on here commenting so much. Always negative as well, I’ve seen you doing the same on the Manchester forums. Two great cities getting a ton of investment and doing well. Maybe visit pages you like and can contribute to positively. Honestly will do you the world of good.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Yeah, not-downright-negatively CONSTRUCTIVE criticism, at least, when criticizing(all forumers/users have a fully right to do so, David. It's just how you do it with proper and rational manners and the constructively critical balance of the tone within it combined with an ANALYTICAL,ELABOROATED ,PROPER and MATURED usage of words and sentences of why you're disagree, that's all. And, Graves should learn that, or as long I have been seen already knows to do so it in some extent .Would OF COURSE always be better when he or other people would make it even further of that in more of their sentences than they in some way honestly already does, right .That's where I'm agree with you, David ) something, guys. 

Yeah, now back on track, beautiful people? Any wonderful updates, London-guys?😁😉✌👍🌈💎


----------



## Matt2021

On one hand
People can love a city and feel more could be done to preserve aspects of it, or certain projects are not adding much to the city (from a commenting forumer's perspective) 
Yes a lot of people will feel more pressed to point out negatives and some likes and positive comments would help. 
but it means they care, as long as it is not downright disrespectful.

On the other hand yes it can be frustrating when people's comments are not measured and a bit too harsh.
You can make a point without the whole rude phrasing

At the end of the day an opinion has value but also is just one in a wide spectrum of opinions


----------



## Lad

DavidWilliams said:


> If you don’t like what is going on in London why are you on here commenting so much. Always negative as well, I’ve seen you doing the same on the Manchester forums. Two great cities getting a ton of investment and doing well. Maybe visit pages you like and can contribute to positively. Honestly will do you the world of good.


Didn’t have a clue that this forum is only for people who write positive comments and those who don’t question anything.


----------



## B890bT

gravesVpelli said:


> Unfortunately London has little respect or nostalgia for buildings of the past 50-odd years; They are paranoid about preserving anything mid-Victorian or earlier but any buildings dated 20th Century are rarely of any sentimental value, despite having a 20th Century Society that never seems to achieve anything. The ugly concrete 'multi-story car parks' and the odd-looking concrete lump called the Elizabeth Hall/Hayward Gallery of the city's South Bank 'cultural centre' have been bizarrely preserved! London is particularly cruel in destroying anything of the Post-Modern era (in design), despite many buildings constructed using quality materials. 30 South Colonnade is a true example. London's aim is to build and replace, and this is mostly detrimental stuff - one only has to look at the consistently bad skylines it is giving birth to.


Questioning why 20th century architecture isn't preserved in one sentence and then proceeding to bash pieces that have been preserved in the next...what exactly is the benchmark here? There's plenty of great examples of preserved post-war architecture ( and plenty that are overdue demolition but I guess that comes with the territory ) and some equally good recent redevelopments, of which some might class this as. Funnily enough failing to save the 'multi-storey car park' over on Welbeck St. was probably the biggest failure of the 20th Century Society in recent years.


----------



## gravesVpelli

DavidWilliams said:


> If you don’t like what is going on in London why are you on here commenting so much. Always negative as well, I’ve seen you doing the same on the Manchester forums. Two great cities getting a ton of investment and doing well. Maybe visit pages you like and can contribute to positively. Honestly will do you the world of good.


You clearly haven't read many of my observations. Most are positive. But this is a forum where individual expression is allowed, unlike China or Iran for example. If we all constructed admirable comments for every construction site on here we would a) not be honest or b) not use subjective comment or c) just be downright boring. Perhaps you should go through some of the developments I like (40 Leadenhall, One Leadenhall, Bury Street, Southbank Place, One Nine Elms, Peninsula Hotel, Clarges, 5 Strand, One Bishopsgate Plaza, 70 St Mary Axe, One Crown Place, Landmark Pinnacle, Newfoundland, all of Wood Wharf, One Park Place, the Gehry buildings in Battersea, Foster Buildings in Battersea, Leadenhall, Bloomberg Place, Willis Place, London Wall Place, New Ludgate, Buckle Street, 250 City Road....want more?) I don't like The 1970s concrete constructions on the South Bank and not particularly a fan of 22 Bishopsgate, 8 next door nor Bankside Yards (a missed opportunity). I actually preferred the Brazilian red granite bank HQ for Standard Chartered on Bishopsgate that were needlessly torn down to make way for the sorry Pinnacle that never took off. But I don't suppose many on here remember the look of the building - it had a wonderful open lobby atrium and very impressive - much better than what London has finally achieved there.

I don't live near London now but am more than familiar with its progress and layout. It just so happens that there are also developments that don't reach the standards I would hope to see - many on this forum have made critical comments about the Gehry buildings, the Stage, the Broadway, Damac and Nine Elms Point for example and they don't like them. Is that unlawful?

I can remember when the Aviva and original 20 Fenchurch Street were going up, contrary to most people on this forum who were probably not born! and I am more than familiar with London's progress. I used to own an apartment in Dubai, a place I like very much, but I have noticed whenever a comparison or comment is made about the UAE, it is invariably negative. When I can, I visit London and have posted over 300 photos of new London construction on my Flickr account. I wouldn't choose to enter them if I didn't like them. I have over 165 albums created on Flickr of places that I have been to from all over the world.

I therefore feel that I am entitled to voice my opinion and shall continue to praise or criticise future developments if I wish. You don't have to open any comments from me if you feel that way about it.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Matt2021 said:


> On one hand
> People can love a city and feel more could be done to preserve aspects of it, or certain projects are not adding much to the city (from a commenting forumer's perspective)
> Yes a lot of people will feel more pressed to point out negatives and some likes and positive comments would help.
> but it means they care, as long as it is not downright disrespectful.
> 
> On the other hand yes it can be frustrating when people's comments are not measured and a bit too harsh.
> You can make a point without the whole rude phrasing
> 
> At the end of the day an opinion has value but also is just one in a wide spectrum of opinions


In my comments originally that caused some ire amongst certain folk, I was referring to 1980s projects such as Broadgate, which I admired, but is now being altered with nearly every original building having been or soon to be replaced. The replacement buildings are individually not that bad to good (I even like 5 Broadgate that most folk on here disliked when it completed, perhaps due to it being the first to break up the ensemble of pink granite-clad offices into a giant of shiny stainless steel). But the fact that London feels it must tear down what appear to be perfectly acceptable buildings from their looks but principally (and perhaps only) for reasons of economics is unfortunate. The same, to a lesser extent, but who knows, is happening now in the first phase of Canary Wharf. The City in particular appears to have little regard for some buildings of the latter half of the 20th Century and there are some glaring examples of this. I know that economics must come first but a little more sympathy for this period would be welcome. 

But not everything is detrimental - the western end of London Wall has improved and so has Paternoster Square, immediately north of St Paul's. I am a great admirer of One Poultry by Stirling and I am surprised if this is not listed now (again there were proposals to alter the outside!) Its neighbour by Foggo is also outstanding (my opinion). I also like No. 4 Cannon Street, as being deferential to the neighbouring buildings and the cathedral. But I do find that more sense should have been applied to the Blackfriars south side, the current isolated buildings are generally ugly, although, if future high rises emerge here, as proposed, this isolation will be less damaging.

I could go on but I won't for fear of irritating anyone


----------



## DarJoLe

It's a general decline amongst people, especially online, in the understanding of _criticism_ vs _critique._


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for £46m Shoreditch hotel and office scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Planners have approved a new £46m hotel and office scheme in Shoreditch designed by Buckley Gray Yeoman. Construction will start next year on the corner site of the previous ‘Dinerama’ street food market to create a 295-bedroom hotel and a new-build office block. *
> 
> Both buildings sit adjacent to Arnold House – extensively refurbished and extended by The Property Trust and Buckley Gray Yeoman in 2018. To the south of the site, The Stage, a large mixed-use development by Perkins + Will is currently under construction.


----------



## tigerboy

gravesVpelli said:


> You clearly haven't read many of my observations. Most are positive. But this is a forum where individual expression is allowed, unlike China or Iran for example. If we all constructed admirable comments for every construction site on here we would a) not be honest or b) not use subjective comment or c) just be downright boring. Perhaps you should go through some of the developments I like (40 Leadenhall, One Leadenhall, Bury Street, Southbank Place, One Nine Elms, Peninsula Hotel, Clarges, 5 Strand, One Bishopsgate Plaza, 70 St Mary Axe, One Crown Place, Landmark Pinnacle, Newfoundland, all of Wood Wharf, One Park Place, the Gehry buildings in Battersea, Foster Buildings in Battersea, Leadenhall, Bloomberg Place, Willis Place, London Wall Place, New Ludgate, Buckle Street, 250 City Road....want more?) I don't like The 1970s concrete constructions on the South Bank and not particularly a fan of 22 Bishopsgate, 8 next door nor Bankside Yards (a missed opportunity). I actually preferred the Brazilian red granite bank HQ for Standard Chartered on Bishopsgate that were needlessly torn down to make way for the sorry Pinnacle that never took off. But I don't suppose many on here remember the look of the building - it had a wonderful open lobby atrium and very impressive - much better than what London has finally achieved there.
> 
> I don't live near London now but am more than familiar with its progress and layout. It just so happens that there are also developments that don't reach the standards I would hope to see - many on this forum have made critical comments about the Gehry buildings, the Stage, the Broadway, Damac and Nine Elms Point for example and they don't like them. Is that unlawful?
> 
> I can remember when the Aviva and original 20 Fenchurch Street were going up, contrary to most people on this forum who were probably not born! and I am more than familiar with London's progress. I used to own an apartment in Dubai, a place I like very much, but I have noticed whenever a comparison or comment is made about the UAE, it is invariably negative. When I can, I visit London and have posted over 300 photos of new London construction on my Flickr account. I wouldn't choose to enter them if I didn't like them. I have over 165 albums created on Flickr of places that I have been to from all over the world.
> 
> I therefore feel that I am entitled to voice my opinion and shall continue to praise or criticise future developments if I wish. You don't have to open any comments from me if you feel that way about it.


It is a long time since I have been a regular poster so I am not familiar with any posters and their views but I have to say I agree with you on the concrete South Bank Buildings. I lived in London for over a decade from the late 1980s to 2001 and found those beige slab buildings just awful. No harm saying so.....they are just depressing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Planning for 1,000 homes at north west London hospital site*

Construction Enquirer



> *Housing association Network Homes has received planning for the next stage of a major development at Northwick Park Hospital in north west London. Brent Council has granted outline permission for up to 1,600 new homes, as well as the student facilities, commercial space, and a replacement nursery across 19 buildings on the site. *


----------



## Black Cat

PortoNuts said:


> *Green light for £46m Shoreditch hotel and office scheme*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


I assume the building on the left is "The Stage" which is under construction.


----------



## bonquiqui

Black Cat said:


> I assume the building on the left is "The Stage" which is under construction.


Yeah and which in person looks absolutely hideous.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^What a shame, the cladding seems to have been heavily value engineered. Doesn't remotely resemble the render finish.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Construction set to start on 1.3m sq ft Waterloo scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Plans for a vast redevelopment scheme next to Waterloo Station in London have passed the final planning hurdle. HB Reavis has now finalised plans with Lambeth Council with a commitment to provide a £100m package of public benefits. *
> 
> Project plans will also focus on health and wellbeing with three acres of outdoor space an integral part of the 1.3m sq ft commercial scheme. An urban sky farm on the 16th floor terrace will offer fresh produce for the scheme’s occupiers.


----------



## cardiff

d_ans said:


> *PROPOSALS LAUNCHED FOR** 334 OXFORD STREET* *(**Debenhams)*
> 
> 
> 
> AHMM
> CoStar
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That didn't take long! The corpse is still warm.


----------



## ankanSFO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396915674325340166


----------



## delores

Eric Parrys design ( with the green wall ) in the foreground is truly Awful.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bouygues unveils London children’s hospital plan*

Construction Enquirer



> *Bouygues has revealed the design for the planned Evelina London Children’s Hospital extension for Guy’s and St Thomas’ NHS Foundation Trust. The proposed 12-storey building, which will be sited behind Lambeth Palace on the opposite side of the Thames to the Houses of Parliament, has now been lodged for planning. *
> 
> Designed by architect Hawkins Brown with AECOM providing M&E engineering consultancy, the new 290,000 sq ft building will be joined to the existing, award-winning children’s hospital which opened in 2005.


----------



## PortoNuts

*£100m loan to unlock £3bn Canada Water scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Homes England and British Land have agreed a deal which will see the Government’s housing agency provide a £100m loan for infrastructure works at the vast Canada Water scheme in South London. Enabling works are underway at British Land’s 53 acre, mixed-use scheme in Southwark, which will deliver up to 3,000 homes. *
> 
> The Homes England funding will enable British Land to accelerate residential elements of its scheme by around three years.


----------



## Bligh

Man, I love coming to this page every now and then. I love how there's a mix of huge skyscraper plans, but also small things, like Primary Schools.

Thanks for all the hardwork guys.


----------



## SE9

*Ensign House* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Ensign House | Isle of Dogs
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 17 Admirals Way, London E14

• *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Far East Consortium International

*• Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington

*• Height:* 225m

• *Floors:* 56

*• Residential units:* 495


Plans for Ensign House have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*225 Marsh Wall* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: 225 Marsh Wall | Isle of Dogs
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 225 Marsh Wall, London E14

• *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Chalegrove Properties

*• Architect:* Design Delivery Unit

*• Height:* 180m

• *Floors:* 56

*• Residential units:* 390


Plans for 225 Marsh Wall have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Huntingdon Estate* | Shoreditch E1

London forum thread: Huntingdon Estate | Shoreditch
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 2-10 Bethnal Green Road, London E1

• *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* Shoreditch High Street ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Blue Coast Capital

*• Architect:* Morris+Company

*• Height:* 40m

• *Floors:* 10

*• Floorspace:* 19,855m² (GIA)


Plans for the Huntingdon Estate have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## guyb121

The ASDA Crossharbour development [Cross Harbour District Centre – A new district centre on the Isle of Dogs] is recommended for planning approval, to be decided on June 9th. The development includes just under 2,000 homes, a community hub, retail, a replacement ASDA store and a new school. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398187535172620289


----------



## lyonshall

London is, it seems, bouncing back.... but I can't help wondering: who is going to work in all these new office towers? Surely after Covid we need less office space, not _more_

Anyway. Of the recent stuff:

The schools are pleasant, the City is becoming evermore insanely dense (hmm), the Gherkin is disappearing (shame), the new theatre at Olympia looks fabulous, I like how the cadaver of Debenhams has already been devoured by the Grendel that is London: ceaselessly reinventing itself, for good or ill (usually both). 

Go, London. Go


----------



## Ecopolisia

Well,with this pace of the newest and larger ,yet taller skyscrapers coming up in City of London in this decade alone the Gherkin is going to be,whether it likes in that way or not, THE hidden gem or treasure in the near future and onward..LOL..Well, someone should say it soon or later trough a more positive perspective of its inevitable destiny and therefore i'm saying it loud and clear now...😅🙃😉🤘💪💎🌈


----------



## PortoNuts

*Super sewer completes final shaft*

Construction Enquirer



> *The final shaft has been dug on London’s super sewer project – and Tideway has released stunning new aerial photography to celebrate the milestone showing the scale of the progress being made on the project. The construction team at King Edward Memorial Park in Wapping has now excavated the last of the 21 shafts across the scheme. *
> 
> “We’ve now built around 20km of the 25km super sewer and are around 65 per cent complete – but these amazing photos really bring the scale of our task to life.


----------



## PortoNuts

Deleted


----------



## PortoNuts

*£400m London Woolwich Exchange scheme approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *Joint developers St Modwen and housing association Notting Hill Genesis have got the planning thumbs up for the £400m Woolwich Exchange scheme in south London. The developers plan to transform the Grade II-listed Former Covered Market into a new five-screen Picturehouse cinema, cafés, bars and restaurants. *
> 
> Surrounding land in Woolwich will be built out to provide 800 homes in a multi-building scheme that will rise to 15, 17 and 18 storeys, with two 23-storey blocks.


----------



## droneriot

Does someone have some good pics of that new floating pool? One of the craziest ideas I've ever seen, just saw it in a video.


----------



## Ecopolisia

droneriot said:


> Does someone have some good pics of that new floating pool? One of the craziest ideas I've ever seen, just saw it in a video.


Me,too.Were a wonderful,uniquely innovative and great sight,that's for sure.I was totally unsurprising(it's London or UK after all)and that's just totally good for you,London✌👍👌..

We kinda envious you here in Denmark for mastering innovative engineering or structural masterpieces .The Netherlands does it damn good ,too,whatsoever,i.e. within that "domestically building, uniquely fantasizing and engineering feat"-regard


----------



## PortoNuts

*East London £500m ‘Tesco town’ scheme approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *An East London Tesco superstore site is set to be demolished and transformed into a village after receiving planning permission from the London Borough of Redbridge. The new urban village in Goodmayes near Romford will consist of 1,300 homes in 14 tower blocks from 10-23 storeys replacing the former Tesco superstore. *
> 
> The Lorimer Village scheme being delivered by developer Weston Homes and partner Tesco also includes 18,000 sq ft of commercial space, a 3-form primary school, village hall and community hub around landscaped gardens.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Just awful. Totally mediocre and boring....like post-war utilitarian prefab slabs....


----------



## Bestoftheworld

So ugly buildings on the last pages. It's me or it's getting worse and worse in london? 

Post brexit effect?


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^^^

Quote "reached the end of its economic life" unquote.

Quite absurd why London builds offices that have such a short life - this building completed in 1992. They should have had the foresight (and intelligence) to provide sufficient space and facility for potential adaptation for future use (and life). New York was able to create buildings in the 1920s and 30s which have been adapted for current use. London has always been so short sighted. (I tend to refer to NYC a lot because I lived on Manhattan for several years and am familiar with its heritage).

The current building is a successful adaptation of the Post Modern style (hate the term po-mo - it implies whimsical and stupid, and I am surprised a respectable publication falls to that low standard. I also hate the term 'tower block' for those insipidly ghastly cheaply-built concrete towers that London liked to build in the 1960s - another over-used term adopted in Britain).

55 Basinghall Street, the building under question, is well mannered with a corner tower turret, defining the street and has an attractive striped granite facing. It's replacement will be another soulless and somewhat mediocre exercise in glass and steel and looks exceedingly ugly. End of tirade!


----------



## hugh

gravesVpelli said:


> I also hate the term 'tower block' ...


Agree, it implies that anything 'tall' is _by default_ an obstruction - something negative.


----------



## cardiff

If i got the right building the stone looks a lot nicer on the old building.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for £250m London eye hospital*

Construction Enquirer



> *Plans to build a £250m eye hospital at King’s Cross in London have won backing from Camden Council. Known as project Oriel, the new 39,500m² hospital will be built near King’s Cross at the site of the former St Pancras Hospital. *
> 
> Aecom, Penoyre & Prasad and White Atkitekter have produced designs for the new hospital, which will see Moorfields eye hospital on City Road and the UCL Institute of Ophthalmology on Bath Street relocate to the purpose-built facility.


----------



## SE9

hugh said:


> Agree, it implies that anything 'tall' is _by default_ an obstruction - something negative.


Hear, hear.


----------



## SE9

*Woolwich Station* | Woolwich SE18

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/woolwich-station


Location

*• Address:* Dial Arch Square, London SE18 | *London borough:* Greenwich

*• Lines:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Network Rail | Transport for London

*• Architect:* Weston Williamson

*• Design consultant:* Mott MacDonald | Arup Group


The completed Woolwich Station has been transferred to Transport for London:

• *Railway News:* Woolwich Elizabeth Line Station Transfers from Crossrail to TfL
• *Local London:* Woolwich's Elizabeth Line station now officially operated by TfL
• *New Civil Engineer:* TfL takes control of Woolwich station as Balfour finishes job


----------



## SE9

*Oriel* | St Pancras NW1

London forum thread: Oriel | St Pancras
Official website: https://oriel-london.org.uk


Location

*• Address:* St Pancras Hospital site, 4 Pancras Way, London NW1 | *London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* King's Cross-St Pancras ■■■■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Moorfields Eye Hospital | UCL Institute of Ophthalmology | Moorfields Eye Charity

*• Architect:* Penoyre & Prasad

*• Height:* 50m

*• Floors:* 10

*• Floorspace:* 46,468m² (GIA)


Details for the Oriel eyecare centre, which has been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## bonquiqui

SE9 said:


> *Woolwich Station* | Woolwich SE18
> 
> London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
> Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/woolwich-station
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* Dial Arch Square, London SE18 | *London borough:* Greenwich
> 
> *• Lines:* Elizabeth ■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* Network Rail | Transport for London
> 
> *• Architect:* Weston Williamson
> 
> *• Design consultant:* Mott MacDonald | Arup Group
> 
> 
> The completed Woolwich Station has been transferred to Transport for London:
> 
> • *Railway News:* Woolwich Elizabeth Line Station Transfers from Crossrail to TfL
> • *Local London:* Woolwich's Elizabeth Line station now officially operated by TfL
> • *New Civil Engineer:* TfL takes control of Woolwich station as Balfour finishes job


The station looks so


----------



## gravesVpelli

Does anyone know when the Elizabeth Line is due to open? It seems to have gone on and on with delays in perpetuity. Will it make the current decade?


----------



## SE9

gravesVpelli said:


> Does anyone know when the Elizabeth Line is due to open? It seems to have gone on and on with delays in perpetuity. Will it make the current decade?


It's expected to open in Q1-Q2 2022.


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren confirmed winner of British Land Aldgate Tower*

Construction Enquirer



> *British Land has confirmed McLaren Construction as main contractor on Phase 2 of Aldgate Place where work will start on site in the third quarter of this year. *
> 
> The 136,000 sq ft residential led, mixed‐use scheme located on London’s City fringe, will be the 27th project delivered by McLaren on behalf of British Land during a 13‐year partnership of projects that has included retail parks, industrial, offices, shopping centres and leisure developments. The latest Aldgate development will include 159 premium Build to Rent apartments, 19,000 sq ft of offices and 8,000 sq ft of retail and leisure space.


----------



## MikeVegas

^Not so nice.


----------



## SE9

*Grosvenor Square redevelopment* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: Grosvenor Square | Mayfair
Official website: https://grosvenorsquare.org


Location

*• **Address:* Grosvenor Square, London W1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Bond Street ■■■


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Grosvenor Group

*• Architect:* Tonkin Liu

*• Area:* 2.5 hectares








Detailed designs for the redevelopment of Grosvenor Square have been unveiled:


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful


----------



## gravesVpelli

Mplsuptown said:


> ^Not so nice.


I disagree. These towers are classic in style and detail and work well here.


----------



## bonquiqui

I do remember seeing some sort of below ground space in Grosvenor Square, Mayfair which looked rather amazing. Is that still happening?


----------



## heymikey1981

bonquiqui said:


> I do remember seeing some sort of below ground space in Grosvenor Square, Mayfair which looked rather amazing. Is that still happening?


I think you're referring to Cavendish Square. The project has been approved, but it hasn't started yet. Please see link below for latest news.









Cavendish Square £100m redevelopment | Marylebone | Approved


Related threads: Cavendish Square | Finsbury Square | Grosvenor Square | Leicester Square | Piccadilly Circus Cavendish Square Marylebone W1 Development Facts Site: Cavendish Square Car Park, London W1 Developer: Reef Group Architect: UrbanR Cost: £100 million Floorspace: 26,000m² (GIA)...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## PortoNuts

*London council seeks developer for £500m Ilford scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> T*he London Borough of Rebridge is on the hunt for a development partner to deliver its ambitious town centre regeneration plans. It aims to form a joint venture with a private sector partner to deliver the Ilford Western Gateway – a residential-led, mix-use development including up to 1,000 homes, alongside commercial and community space. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*Go-ahead for £40m office block as Shoreditch expands to north*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Southern Grove has secured permission for a £40million sustainable office development on the banks of the Regent’s Canal. The Tiller Building in Orsman Rd will consist of 40,000 sq ft of premium office space with views over the canal to the rear, replacing two derelict buildings. *


----------



## geogregor

Second TBM arrived for construction of the Power Tunnels in south London:









London Power Tunnels readies third tunnelling machine for launch | New Civil Engineer


The TBM, named Christine after construction diversity and STEM champion Christine Townley who was executive director of the Construction Youth Trust, will




www.newcivilengineer.com







> Construction of the latest phase of National Grid’s London Power Tunnels will reach a major milestone later this month with the launch of its second tunnel boring machine (TBM) following its delivery to site this week.
> 
> The TBM, named Christine after construction diversity and STEM champion Christine Townley who was executive director of the Construction Youth Trust, will be used by contracting joint venture Hochtief Murphy to drive the tunnel from Hurst to Crayford. The tunnel is part of 32.5km of new 3m diameter tunnels being driven below south London between Wimbledon and Crayford for the £1bn scheme to upgrade the area’s power network.
> 
> The Herrenknecht earth pressure balance TBM weighs 140t. The machine will complete two drives - the first towards Eltham will be through Chalk, Thanet Sands and the Lambeth Group, while the drive to Crayford will be entirely within Chalk.
> 
> Following delivery of the TBM to site, work is now underway to position it in a 35m depth and prepare it for launch in the next few weeks.
> 
> Hochtief Murphy started work on site in March last year and the project is expected to be completed in 2026







































First one arrived in May:









TBM arrives for phase two of London Power Tunnels project | Ground Engineering (GE)


The TBM, weighing around 140t, will bore between Wimbledon and Crayford, constructing 32.5km of tunnels under the roads of South London, which will house




www.geplus.co.uk







> _Edith_’s arrival to bore through South London follows the success of the original London Power Tunnels project (LPT1), north of the Thames, which involved building 32km of tunnels and two new substations between 2011 and 2018. Tunnel excavation for LPT1 was carried out by Costain and Skanska.
> 
> The capital was thereafter rewired from Hackney in the east to Willesden in the west, and from Kensal Green to Wimbledon via underground tunnels to meet increasing electricity demand.
> 
> Construction on LPT2 began in March 2020 and was able to continue despite the pandemic. The overall project is expected to be completed by 2026, with the works being split in to three circuits:
> 
> 
> Circuit 1, 12km Wimbledon to New Cross, is expected to be operational by 2025
> Circuit 2, 18km New Cross to Hurst, will be operational by 2026
> Circuit 3, 2.5km Hurst to Crayford, will be operational by 2024.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Peabody unveils 1,000-home Holloway Prison redevelopment*

Construction Enquirer



> *Peabody has revealed redevelopment plans for the former Holloway women’s prison in north London. The plans would see the historic site opened to the public for the first time, delivering nearly 1,000 homes, a new 1.5 acre public park, and a landmark Women’s Building. *


----------



## PortoNuts

*900-home London Blackwall Yard towers approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Hadley Property Group has gained planning for a 900-home high-rise scheme next to the Blackwall Tunnel in East London. The Blackwall Yard scheme will involve five buildings rising from nine and 39-storeys tall, around a listed graving dock on the north banks of the Thames. *


----------



## SE9

*London's Super Sewer - June 2021 update*
Tideway London | July 2021





​


----------



## SE9

*How we prove the reliability and performance of the new railway*
Crossrail Project | 2021





​


----------



## SE9

*Tottenham Court Road Station* | Soho W1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations and associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/tottenham-court-road


Location

• *Address:* Western Ticket Hall, Dean Street, London W1

*• London borough:* Westminster

• *Line:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

• *Developer:* Transport for London

• *Architect:* Hawkins Brown

• *Design consultant:* Arup | Atkins


Tottenham Court Road station is complete:


----------



## SE9

*Liverpool Street Station* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/liverpool-street


Location

*• Address:* 1-14 Liverpool Street, London EC2 

*• Ward:* Bishopsgate

*• Lines:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Transport for London

*• Architect:* Hawkins\Brown | Wilkinson Eyre

*• Design consultant:* Arup


The completed Liverpool Street Station:


----------



## SE9

*120 Fleet Street* | City of London EC4

London forum thread: 120 Fleet Street | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 120 Fleet Street, London EC4 

*• Ward:* Castle Baynard

*• Station:* City Thameslink | Blackfriars ■■ | St Paul's ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Rivercourt Properties

*• Architect:* Bjarke Ingels Group

*• Height:* 84m

*• Floors:* 21

*• Floorspace: *78,456m² (GIA)


Plans for 120 Fleet Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*One Museum Street* | Holborn WC1

London forum thread: One Museum Street | Holborn
Official website: https://onemuseumstreet.com


Location

*• Address:* 1 Museum Street, London WC1

*• London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* Holborn ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Labtech

*• Architect:* DSDHA

*• Height:* 82m

*• Floors:* 21

*• Residential units:* 29

*• Office space: *23,359m² (GIA)


Plans for One Museum Street have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Blackwall Yard* | Blackwall E14

London forum thread: Blackwall Yard | Blackwall
Official website: https://explore.blackwallyard.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Land at Blackwall Yard, Blackwall Way, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* East India ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Hadley Property Group

*• Architect:* Glen Howells | White Arkitekter | Panter Hudspith

*• Height:* 135m | 113m | 72m | 50m | 30m | 20m | 14m

*• Floors:* 39 | 32 | 20 | 15 | 9 | 5 | 5

*• Residential units:* 898

*• Floorspace: *100,495m² (GEA)


Plans for Blackwall Yard have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*Olympia London* | West Kensington W14

London forum thread: Olympia London | West Kensington
Official website: https://olympia.london


Location

*• Address:* Olympia London, Hammersmith Road, London W14

*• London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*• Station:* Kensington Olympia ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Yoo Capital | Deutsche Finance

*• Architect:* Heatherwick Studio | SPPARC

*• Cost:* £700 million

*• Floorspace:* 186,204m² (GIA)
















Demolition and preparatory works ongoing at the Olympia, photo courtesy of Miru:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

120 Fleet Street responds very well to the Daily Express Building.


----------



## steppenwolf

10ND0N said:


> Im pretty sure the guy or girl who designed the seats here also did the seats on the overground. Im not sure he or she is very good at it though. Maybe they should do something else.


The fabric is a faithful recreation of the original seat covering. Isn't that amazing.


----------



## SE9

*One Park Drive* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: Wood Wharf | Canary Wharf
Official website: http://residential.canarywharf.com/one-park-drive


Location

*• Address: *1 Park Drive, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* Canary Wharf ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*• Architect:* Herzog & de Meuron

*• Height:* 205m

*• Floors:* 58

*• Residential:* 484


The completed One Park Drive at Wood Wharf, photos courtesy of Herzog & de Meuron:


----------



## SE9

*Network Building* | Fitzrovia W1

London forum thread: Network Building | Fitzrovia
Official website: Home | Network Building and Tottenham Mews - Your Say


Location

*• Address:* 95-100 Tottenham Court Road and 88 Whitfield Street, London W1

*• London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* Warren Street ■■ | Euston Square ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Derwent London

*• Architect: *Piercy & Co

*• Height:* 32m

*• Floors:* 9

*• Commercial space:* 17,746m² (GIA)


Plans for the Network Building have been approved by Camden Council.


----------



## hugh

SE9, many thanks for these!


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates.


----------



## SE9

*Edge London Bridge* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: Edge London Bridge | Southwark
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 68 St Thomas Street, London SE1

*• London borough:* Southwark

*• Station:* London Bridge ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Edge Technologies

*• Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners

*• Height:* 109m

*• Floors:* 27

*• Floorspace: *40,522m² (GEA)


Plans for Edge London Bridge have been approved by Southwark Council.


----------



## boss-ton

Finally, I knew eventually the shard would attract a cluster of its own. The buildings are under-stated and let the shard shine too which is great, unlike the city across the river where everything tries to outdo the next and it ultimately creates a mess. You actually need some anonymous background buildings that let the taller and more iconic towers stand out and draw the eye. When everything is a similar height/similar materials and are all trying to do something unique it looks messy. These renders look great and leave room for another icon or two as well, but most importantly they let the shard be the star of the show as it should be.


----------



## SE9

*Stanza London* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: Stanza London | City of London
Official website: https://stanza.london


Location

*• Address:* 40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*• Ward:* Aldgate

*• Station:* Fenchurch Street | Tower Gateway-Tower Hill ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Henderson Global Investors

*• Architect:* Make Architects

*• Height:* 154m

*• Floors:* 34

*• Floorspace:* 82,903m² (GIA)








Construction progress at Stanza London, photo courtesy of arthurstudent:


----------



## SE9

*National Holocaust Memorial* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: National Holocaust Memorial | Westminster
Official website: https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-holocaust-memorial-foundation


Location

*• Address:* Victoria Tower Gardens, Millbank, London SW1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Westminster ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* HM Government | UK Holocaust Memorial Foundation

*• Architect:* Adjaye Associates | Ron Arad Architects

*• Cost:* £50 million


Plans for the national holocaust memorial have been approved following a public inquiry.


----------



## bonquiqui

airpix84 said:


> I think it still doesn't reads as much as a cluster because they kind of all sits on the same streets. I personally would like to see more stuff, even if shorter, coming up from the adjacent streets in order to really drag the eye to the pin-point of the cluster. (e.g. something around Tower 42 so we can get the double benefit of hiding that hideous building and expand the skyline)


Unfortunately, that won't happen due to the medieval street layout and protected sights.


----------



## Josedc

LTV1905 said:


> The City is getting a bit too cluttered. While the towers look good overall as individual towers, them being so close to each other makes them lose some of their appeal. What do you guys think?


That was my impression when I visited London. So close to each other they lose their appeal. Should the designs blend more to their urban surroundings? Don't know


----------



## [email protected]

LTV1905 said:


> While the towers look good overall as individual towers, them being so close to each other makes them lose some of their appeal. What do you guys think?


Depends. While it is IMO a good thing that a part of 22 Bishopsgate's massive glass walls will be covered, it would be a shame if 30 St Mary Axe or the Leadenhall Building are barely visible a few years from now from most angles.


----------



## london lad

These are the current approved towers in the City. Within the next few years there will prob be a half dozen more within what's known as the Eastern cluster. They are packed together as this is the area tall buildings are allowed hence why they are so tightly packed in.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Like entirely new ones that we have never seen before in a render within this decade, BESIDES these ones pictured in that utterly wonderful, "tighten up-/crowded"-content-rich and truly skyline-provding image you just uploaded here?Yeah?Let me get that right?🤔🙃😅😉👍🤟🤘🤙💎🌈


----------



## SE9

*7 Millbank* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: 7 Millbank | Westminster
Official website: https://7millbank.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Westminster House, 7 Millbank, London SW1

*• London borough: *Westminster

*• Station:* Westminster ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Baola Properties

*• Architect:* Make Architects

*• Floors:* 9

*• Floorspace:* 19,433m² (GIA)


Plans for the restoration of 7 Millbank have been approved by Westminster Council.


----------



## bonquiqui

BoulderGrad said:


> It's an 8 story mid street office block. What were you expecting instead? A recreation of the buildings next door? I'd argue that would make it look cheesy/fake. A Zaha Hadid masterpiece? Sorry, if you're expecting such things for a midrise like this, you're gonna have a bad time... It's fine. That's all it needs to be.


I was hoping for something that respects the area massive and exceptionally rich heritage that was able to be daring yet timid but not necessarily conservative in a boring mind-numbing way but here we are with an absolute and utter boredom.


----------



## SE9

*Space House* | Holborn WC2

London forum thread: Space House | Holborn
Official website: https://spacehouseproposals.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 1 Kemble Street and 43-59 Kingsway, London WC2

*• London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* Holborn ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Seaforth Land

*• Architect:* Squire & Partners

*• Height:* 60m

*• Floors:* 18

*• Floorspace:* 35,430m² (GIA)
















The refurbishment and extension of Space House is ongoing, photo courtesy of Millcroft Services:


----------



## PortoNuts

Will never be a fan of that sort of architecture but it's better than nothing.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bid briefing on QEII centre revamp for House of Lords*

Construction Enquirer



> *Contractors are being canvassed for their views on plans to revamp the QEII conference centre in Westminster so it can become a temporary home for the House of Lords. The Palace of Westminster R&R Programme is the biggest heritage restoration project ever undertaken in the UK and could cost up to £12bn. *
> 
> To allow the major restoration project to take place, the House of Commons is set to move to the Northern Estate, while the House of Lords will decant to the QEII Building.


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^^ Sensible move. But they really need to completely redesign this exterior which is both terribly dated, looks shabby and a major clash is architectural merit crouching amongst its neighbours, such as the Abbey, Supreme Court and Central Hall. It is a disgrace but, when built, must have been considered outstanding in architectural terms !


----------



## PortoNuts

Yeah, it really needs a good overhaul.


----------



## delores

Its not a very attractive building considering its location. It would be lovely to see it rebuilt or remodelled in a far more sympathetic way. Probably at the outrage of architects!


----------



## Axelferis

For the City,yes a lot of people notice that these building are too close each other.
London starts to destroy the silhouette of its ancient skylines (city, CW) by adding towers like you stack servers for hardware.

Just spreading space between buildings would rectify this mistake


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> For the City,yes a lot of people notice that these building are too close each other.
> London starts to destroy the silhouette of its ancient skylines (city, CW) by adding towers like you stack servers for hardware.
> 
> Just spreading space between buildings would rectify this mistake


This makes no sense...whatsoever.

Those damn, short sighted medieval ancestors of ours, not thinking about street layouts and the consequences for skyscraper construction, 800yrs in the future!!!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plans in for ‘green’ £320m London city tower*

Construction Enquirer



> *Real estate company Brockton Everlast has submitted plans for a ‘greened’ 23-storey office building in the Square Mile. The developer says the 720,000 sq ft project, which has been designed by architect AHMM to deliver exemplary green credentials, will involve a total investment of over £320m. The proposed 117m tall building will be built at 115-123 Houndsditch next to the Can of Ham building. *


----------



## delores

Talk about green washing. Chuck some plants on the side and a green wall on the roof. Terrible renderings for what I imagine is a costly building.


----------



## Spetti

delores said:


> Talk about green washing. Chuck some plants on the side and a green wall on the roof. Terrible renderings for what I imagine is a costly building.


Exactly my thought. And then when the project is complete, the contractor will go "Ah.. Yea, about that green stuff on the renderings. That won't work in reality"; and you'll end up with yet another normal building. At best, they might put some fake grass and a fake palm tree at the top of the building, and call it a flourishing biosystem


----------



## Axelferis

Mr.D00p said:


> This makes no sense...whatsoever.
> 
> Those damn, short sighted medieval ancestors of ours, not thinking about street layouts and the consequences for skyscraper construction, 800yrs in the future!!!


Do you really enjoy with of City's shape ?

I don't even mention the ridiculous "tulip" coming


----------



## bonquiqui

PortoNuts said:


> *Plans in for ‘green’ £320m London city tower*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


The only redeeming feature is that this building will give that blue car park building along the road a run for its money.


----------



## B890bT

delores said:


> Its becoming better with more interesting buildings, this is definitely one of them. It just needs a bit of livening up at ground level. It's never been more than a street to get somewhere as apposed to linger in. 230 Blackfriars road next door is prime for redevelopment, another building with zero interaction with the street.


It's definitely vastly improved in the years since the two-way bike lane was put in and Southwark actually gave some thought to controlling traffic in the area. It's put a barrier between pedestrians and what used to be 4 lanes of traffic so the fact that plenty of places have put up terraces or outside seating is reflective of those measures working and it's great to see. But, as you say, there's still plenty of buildings (even newer builds like 240 Blackfriars) that have virtually zero interaction with the street and that'll take a very long time to correct.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Offices approved above Fleet Street’s ‘Mucky Duck’ pub*

Construction Enquirer



> *City of London planners have given the green light for alternative schemes on the site of a London pub once famous as a haunt for Fleet Street sports writers. Developer BREO Hundred gained planning for both development options for a new 13 storey office block on the site of the White Swan public house at 100 Fetter Lane. *
> 
> Designer Fletcher Priest Architects is targeting a BREEAM ‘Outstanding’ rating for the 140,000 sq ft building, which will provide office space, a new pedestrian route and sunken garden.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Design race starts for £150m Barbican Centre revamp*

Construction Enquirer



> *The City of London Corporation has launched its search for a design team to develop and deliver plans for a major renewal of the Barbican Centre. The Barbican Renewal project will be worth between £50m and £150m. The Barbican was opened in 1982 as a global icon of brutalist architecture and will now be revamped to “enable the building to meet the needs of 21st century artists, audiences and communities.” *
> 
> Each year, over a million people attend Barbican events performed by hundreds of artists from across the globe.


----------



## Black Cat

Maybe some of the funds could be used to renovate the Museum of London building for a new use. Could a concert hall or event space be constructed within the courtyard space?


----------



## SE9

*Inside London's "Gotham City" Skyscraper*
The B1M | September 2021


On site at Stanza London:





​


----------



## SE9

Jason Hawkes
September 2021


A selection of photos taken this month by prolific aerial photographer, Jason Hawkes:


----------



## SE9

*Hand & Flower* | Fulham SW6

London forum thread: N/A
Planning application: Hammersmith & Fulham 2016/00842/FUL


Location

*• Address:* 617 King's Road, London SW6

*• London borough:* Hammersmith & Fulham

*• Station:* Fulham Broadway ■ | Imperial Wharf ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* AMDR

*• Architect:* Paul Murphy Architects

*• Floors:* 4

*• Floorspace:* 1,020m² (GIA)


The completed redevelopment of the former Hand & Flower pub in Fulham.


----------



## SE9

*South Kensington Station* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: South Kensington Station redevelopment | South Kensington
Official website: https://www.southkensingtonstation.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* South Kensington Station, Pelham Street, London SW7

*• London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*• Lines:* District ■ | Circle ■ | Piccadilly ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Native Land | Transport for London

*• Architect:* Rogers Stirk Harbour + Partners

*• Residential units:* 40

*• *Redevelopment of South Kensington station


Updated plans for the redevelopment South Kensington Station have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*40 & 63-81 Pelham Street* | South Kensington SW7

London forum thread: 40 & 63-81 Pelham Street | South Kensington
Official website: https://40-63pelhamstreetproposals.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 40 & 63-81 Pelham Street, London SW7

*• London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*• Station:* South Kensington ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* The Wellcome Trust

*• Architect:* Piercy&Company

*• Height:* 34m

*• Floors:* 6

*• Floorspace:* 10,647m² (GIA)


Plans for 40 & 63-81 Pelham Street have been approved by Kensington & Chelsea Council.


----------



## SE9

*Design District* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

London forum thread: Greenwich Peninsula £8.4bn regeneration | Greenwich
Official website: https://designdistrict.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Plot 11, Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10 

*• London borough:* Greenwich

*• Station:* North Greenwich ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Knight Dragon

*• Architect:* Assemblage | Mole | Adam Khan | 6a Architects | David Kohn | Architecture 00 | SelgasCano | Schulze+Grassov

*• Buildings:* 16

*• Floorspace: *20,958m² (GEA)








Snapshots of the Design District, as it prepares to host the London Design Festival 2021:


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ I know it's new and will bed in but, my God, it looks soulless. It also looks as though it won't be there in 30 years time.


----------



## MarciuSky2

Henry Construction to build £32m Ealing resi scheme


Financing deal paves way for start on 14-storey scheme




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## cardiff

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ I know it's new and will bed in but, my God, it looks soulless. It also looks as though it won't be there in 30 years time.


It looks like market stalls, temporary and colourful to attract attention, but ultimately flimsy and unremarkable.


----------



## SE9

Yesterday at the Design District, photos courtesy of The Peninsulist, María José Gonzálvez and the Relay Design Agency:


----------



## gravesVpelli

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ I know it's new and will bed in but, my God, it looks soulless. It also looks as though it won't be there in 30 years time.


It doesn't appear soulless from the most recent photos but this was a special event no doubt with free drinks in hand. 30 years of life might be stretching it. It looks as if it is built on less than a shoestring with a bit of plastic here and tin there !. Unworthy for such a location. 15 years might see changes.


----------



## DarJoLe

I think people have missed the point. It's not meant to be there in thirty years, the buildings are built for adaptability and can be extended, reduced, repurposed or simply replaced over the next couple of decades as the design industry changes and the tenants rework the space to their needs. It's all been designed with an iconoclastic sense of what architecture is meant to be, turning convention on its head and certainly not anything timeless or meant for long-term use.


----------



## bonquiqui

It looks like it will be turning to a sex working district or OnlyFans quarter with rooms catering for every need and flavour. The world will change, so will the design district


----------



## Mr Bricks

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ I know it's new and will bed in but, my God, it looks soulless. It also looks as though it won't be there in 30 years time.


Neo-postmodernist pop-up architecture.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Henry Construction to build £32m Ealing resi scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Henry Construction is set to start work shortly on a £32m residential scheme in Ealing, North-West London. The scheme on Greenford Road will comprise a part 14- storey, part 5-storey and part 3-storey residential building that will accommodate 83 flats. *
> 
> Redevelopment of the site will involve the demolition of an existing petrol station.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Northern Line extension opens serving Battersea Power Station and Nine Elms in Tube’s first expansion this century*

Source



> *London Underground’s first major expansion this century has opened. Two new Northern line stations opened in south London following a £1.1 billion project. The first train on the new route departed from Battersea Power Station at 5.28am.*
> 
> London mayor Sadiq Khan says the services will play “a major role” in the capital’s recovery from the pandemic by “supporting thousands of new jobs, homes and businesses”.




*London Bets $1.5 Billion Tube Extension Will Spur Jobs, Business*

Bloomberg



> *The opening of the Nine Elms and Battersea Power Station stops in south London is expected to create thousands of jobs and benefit developers who in some cases have struggled to sell the hundreds of apartments being built in the area. It also will improve access to the City of London financial district and the West End, where many private equity and hedge fund firms are based.*


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: Greenwich Peninsul £8.4bn regeneration | Greenwich


*Jason Brooker - Design District at Greenwich Peninsula*
September 2021





​


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: HS2 stations & associated works | Various Sites


*HS2 stations in focus: Euston*
September 2021





​


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: HS2 stations & associated works | Various Sites


*HS2 stations in focus: Old Oak Common*
September 2021





​


----------



## SE9

Official website: https://nla.london/insights/london-design-capital-1


*NLA Report Launch: London Design Capital*
September 2021





​


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Station* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations and associated sites | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/whitechapel


Location

*• Address:* Whitechapel Station, Whitechapel High Street, London E1

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Lines:* Overground ■ | Elizabeth ■ | District ■ | Hammersmith & City ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Network Rail | Transport for London

*• Architect:* BDP

*• Design consultant:* Hyder Consulting








Whitechapel Station practically complete, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: Northern Line Extension | Kennington-Battersea
Official website: https://tfl.gov.uk/travel-information/improvements-and-projects/northern-line-extension


Project facts

*• Developer:* Transport for London

*• Track gauge:* Standard

*• Cost: *£1.2 billion

*• Stations:* 2

*• Route length:* 3.22km


The Northern Line extension to Battersea Power Station has opened:


----------



## SE9

*Triptych Bankside* | Bankside SE1

London forum thread: Triptych Bankside | Bankside
Official website: https://www.triptychbankside.com


Location

*• Address:* 185 Park Street, London SE1

*• London borough:* Southwark

*• Station:* Blackfriars ■■ | London Bridge ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* J&T Real Estate

*• Architect:* Squire and Partners

*• Height:* 64m | 51m | 39m

*• Floors:* 18 | 14 | 9

*• Residential units:* 163
















A topping out ceremony for Triptych Bankside has taken place:


----------



## SE9

*Canada Water Dockside* | Canada Water SE16

London forum thread: Canada Water Dockside | Canada Water
Official website: https://canadawaterdockside.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Units 1 and 4, Canada Water Retail Park, London SE16

*• London borough:* Southwark

*• Station:* Canada Water ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Art Invest Real Estate

*• Architect:* Bjarke Ingels Group

*• Floors*: 24 | 11 | 10

*• Floorspace:* 147,175m² (GEA)


Plans for Canada Water Dockside have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*256 Gray's Inn Road* | Bloomsbury WC1

London forum thread: 256 Gray's Inn Road | Bloomsbury
Official website: https://www.ucl.ac.uk/ion-dri-programme/construction/256-grays-inn-road


Location

*• Address:* 256 Gray's Inn Road, London WC1

*• London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* King's Cross St Pancras | Russell Square


Project facts

*• Developer:* UCL Estates

*• Architect:* Hawkins\Brown

*• Floorspace: *32,401m² (GIA)

• Institute of Neurology and UK Dementia Research Headquarters








Site preparation is ongoing at 256 Gray's Inn Road, photos courtesy of UCL:


----------



## SE9

*Farringdon Station* | Farringdon EC1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/farringdon


Location

*• Address:* Farringdon West, Farringdon Road, London EC1

*• London borough:* Islington

*• Line:* Elizabeth ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Network Rail | Transport for London

*• Architect:* Aedas

*• Design consultant:* Scott Wilson

*• Platforms:* 2

*• Platform length:* 244m


Farringdon Station practically complete, photos courtesy of Crossrail:


----------



## SE9

*IQL S1 and S11* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: The International Quarter | Stratford
Official website: https://iql.commonplace.is


Location

*• Address:* Plots S1 and S11, The International Quarter, London E20

*• London borough:* Newham

*• Station:* Stratford ■■■■■ | Stratford International ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Lendlease | LCR

*• Architect:* Alison Brooks Architects

*• Floors:* 35 | 14

*• Residential units:* 350


Plans have been unveiled for plots S1 and S11, a planning application is expected in the coming months.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Impressive. Interesting shape that departs from the norm. The terracotta (?) blue facing looks high precision and even the higher tower has a decent crown.


----------



## gravesVpelli

SE9 said:


> *Canada Water Dockside* | Canada Water SE16
> 
> London forum thread: Canada Water Dockside | Canada Water
> Official website: https://canadawaterdockside.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* Units 1 and 4, Canada Water Retail Park, London SE16
> 
> *• London borough:* Southwark
> 
> *• Station:* Canada Water ■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* Art Invest Real Estate
> 
> *• Architect:* Bjarke Ingels Group
> 
> *• Floors*: 24 | 11 | 10
> 
> *• Floorspace:* 147,175m² (GEA)
> 
> 
> Plans for Canada Water Dockside have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


Not their best designs by a long shot. And one can forget about all that greenery - it would never happen without constant maintenance. Greenery seems to be on the rise with new proposal renders - a sort of carrot or promotional bribe perhaps?


----------



## Matt2021

It is a massive improvement from what is there now 😁.
The greenery in the part already regenerated looks quite good actually, let's see how it is kept in time I guess.

Just like so many projects atm moment, my main worry is the density, everything is so tight... Thank god there are height variation


----------



## Shenkey

Imagine seeing Elizabeth Line and then going on a subway in NYC


----------



## SE9

Canada Water Dockside is an outline application, so there may well be more refinement when the detailed plans are submitted.


----------



## bonquiqui

Shenkey said:


> Imagine seeing Elizabeth Line and then going on a subway in NYC


I never understood why NYC subway is such a damp when the city is rich enough to have a decent one.


----------



## grngmdn

bonquiqui said:


> I never understood why NYC subway is such a damp when the city is rich enough to have a decent one.


NY times made a video on it and gives a decent explanation.


----------



## gravesVpelli

bonquiqui said:


> I never understood why NYC subway is such a damp when the city is rich enough to have a decent one.


I think they like to keep the antiquated appearance and feel - there are not many structures or installations in the city that date back to 1904. When I lived in NYC I travelled on the subway daily - it is noisy, dank, dirty and uncomfortable but it is efficient with trains on major lines turning up every few seconds. Souls used to sleep in the cars which made the odour unbearable. London's is world's better.


----------



## Mr.D00p

grngmdn said:


> NY times made a video on it and gives a decent explanation.


Just looks like the authentic, edgy, big city American experience to me, Only one step away from chaos & catastrophe...People wondering why their infrastructure is complete garbage when big city corporations, with clever accountants and lawyers, scheme every possible way to avoid paying taxes to fix it.

Why, Its the American dream.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Multiplex set to start on £50m Crossrail office site*

Construction Enquirer



> *Multiplex is set to start on site on a speculative 65,000 sq ft office scheme for developer Grosvenor above the Elizabeth line’s Bond Street western ticket hall following the handover of the site by Transport for London.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*London councils set out £98bn plan to retrofit 3.8m homes*

Construction Enquirer



> *All 33 of the London’s local authorities have signed up to a net zero carbon route map to retrofit 3.8m homes across all tenures in the capital to achieve an average EPC B rating by 2030. The plan, which will be revealed in detail at the end of this month ahead of the Government spending review, could bring about a £98bn investment in the green economy in London, say councils. *


----------



## Mr.D00p

PortoNuts said:


> *London councils set out £98bn plan to retrofit 3.8m homes*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Lul..Wut?

£98bn!

That's like £25K, per home...


----------



## erbse

SE9 said:


> 8 Bishopsgate





lyonshall said:


> The City is going to have the most densely packed high rise cluster in architectural history, no? There isn't anything to compare to it, for good or bad. It is already pretty much unprecedented. I sometimes fear it will be hideous. A splodge of steel.


It's crazy how crammed everything is at this junction indeed.

London isn't the sunniest city under the, uhm, Sun. So I wonder how office workers feel there, must be rather intimidating to be surrounded by just more glass and concrete boxes. Almost no sunlight, no hope of seeing some green, street or view. Worse than in many places of NYC even... I suppose that's not too great for mental health for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## Mr.D00p

erbse said:


> It's crazy how crammed everything is at this junction.
> 
> London isn't the sunniest city under the, uhm, Sun. So I wonder how office workers feel there, must be rather intimidating to be surrounded by just more glass and concrete boxes. Worse than in many places of NYC even...


It looks worse than it actually is from a distance. When you actually walk the streets between the towers, it's no worse than any other CBD filled with towers, and besides, the workers are there to work, not look out the windows for the view, and the 6 & 7 figure salaries of those that work there, helps to ease their terrible burden... 😜


----------



## 10ND0N

PortoNuts said:


> *London councils set out £98bn plan to retrofit 3.8m homes*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


Thats £25,000 per unit. Or £241 per month at 3% per family for 10 years.


----------



## BoulderGrad

10ND0N said:


> Thats £25,000 per unit. Or £241 per month at 3% per family for 10 years.


Depends what's involved, but yeah... New kitchen and bathroom fixtures, solar roof, energy efficient windows? I could easily see that running 25k/house.


----------



## 10ND0N

BoulderGrad said:


> Depends what's involved, but yeah... New kitchen and bathroom fixtures, solar roof, energy efficient windows? I could easily see that running 25k/house.


Yup. If you know anything about London tradesmen you will know it'll double - if you can get one.

If you know anything about politicians, you know you will end up paying - one way or another.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Weston Homes plans £100m London flats scheme*

Construction Enquirer



> *Volume house builder Weston Homes has bought part of a former textiles dyeing factory complex in south east London for a £100m multi-storey flats scheme. The 4.6 acre Dylon factory site will be transformed with a 254 apartments scheme with, undercroft basement parking, and children’s play space within landscaped gardens. *
> 
> It forms the second phase of the redevelopment of the Dylon works following on from 223 built to Crest Nicholson undertaken in 2017.


----------



## PortoNuts

*IKEA buys former Topshop store in London's Oxford Circus for £378 million*

Reuters



> *IKEA, the world’s biggest furniture brand, has agreed to buy the iconic former flagship store of British fashion chain Topshop in London’s Oxford Circus from the administrators of bankrupt owner Arcadia Group, part of its push to open inner-city outlets. Its first centrally located store in London is due to open in the coming months, in the borough of Hammersmith. *
> 
> Krister Mattson, head of the investment arm of Ingka Group which owns most IKEA stores, told Reuters that three floors of the building would be turned into an IKEA store due to open in the summer or autumn of 2023.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Barhale wins £9m south London trunk main*

Construction Enquirer



> *Barhale has started preparations to install more than 4km of new trunk main in south east London. The £9m project will install a pipeline between Crooms Hill, Greenwich and Ordnance Crescent, adjacent to the O2 stadium on the Greenwich Peninsular. *
> 
> The programme of works is a key element of Phase Two of the construction of new water infrastructure between Deptford Water Treatment Works (WTW) and the Greenwich Peninsular due to complete in March 2024. This will help Thames Water meet water demand for ongoing and future development.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Henry bags £25m RC frame deal for Barratt London*

Construction Enquirer



> *Henry Construction has been selected by Barratt London for the major groundworks and RC frame packages at the house builder’s Hays Village scheme in West London. Set on the site of the former Nestle Factory building, the major development scheme will involve building over 1,500 homes as part of an area undergoing major regeneration in Hayes. *


----------



## MarciuSky2

*London 21-storey Fleet Street landmark offices approved








*









London 21-storey Fleet Street landmark offices approved


Former Daily Express building to be redeveloped as 660,000 sq ft offices




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## PortoNuts

*London property giant Landsec to buy rival U+I for £190m*

Construction Enquirer



> *The recommended cash offer is a 73% premium to U+I’s share price and will give the big London office developer a significant new pipeline of mixed-use regeneration schemes in London and Manchester. The London property giant said it would now speed-up the development of three of U+I key sites. *
> 
> Landsec will also bring forward Morden Wharf on Greenwich Peninsular, which has resolution for planning consent for 1,500 homes, 250,000sq ft of warehouses and retail. Also in London, U+I is planning to deliver Landmark Court a joint venture with Transport for London in Southwak for a 200,000 sq ft ofice and retail complex.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Developer finally wins planning for Ealing resi towers*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Southern Grove has overturned an earlier planning refusal to finally gain permission for a 20-storey residential tower in West Ealing. Main contractor Henry Construction will now be able to start work next summer on the 55 West scheme which will offer 144 affordable apartments, with split level ground floor amenity and commercial spaces across two towers of 18 storeys and 12 storeys. *
> 
> The building will stand at the junction of Manor Road and Drayton Green Road, almost directly over West Ealing train station where the new Crossrail/Elizabeth Line will call.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Curved corners really do make all the difference. But, being affordable, I doubt the external cladding will be high standard - again the prefabricated faux brick probably....


----------



## PortoNuts

*Willmott Dixon starts £38m Brentford housing job*

Construction Enquirer



> *The London Borough of Hounslow has picked Willmott Dixon for another large housing scheme to create 96 affordable homes and commercial space on the £38m BrentfordWaterside scheme. The deal to deliver the Block D development follows a series of residential projects for Hounslow, with Willmott Dixon currently building Frank Towell Court to create 102 new homes. *
> 
> The Block D development, procured using the Genesis framework, involves the creation of three blocks ranging from six to eight stories.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Most of these developments posted here are just one big yawn, and make you want to go to sleep...


----------



## geogregor

Battersea Power Station is truly magnificent. Amazing structure, reminding me gothic cathedrals of northern Europe.

P1070613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_124051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070639 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070667 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_124322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070672 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_124917 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_125105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211110_125119 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070697 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070699 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Even on gloomy November day it looks spectacular.


----------



## PortoNuts

Absolutely beautiful. 😍


----------



## PortoNuts

*UK rejects plans to build Tulip tower in the City of London*

Financial Times



> *The UK government has rejected plans for a towering tourist attraction in the City of London, bringing to a close a bitter and protracted battle over the future skyline and purpose of the capital’s main financial district. Permission was refused on the basis that the tower, which would have been the tallest in the City, would disrupt the character of an area with important heritage buildings, including the nearby Tower of London.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

"Disrupt the character of the area" what nonsense. The area already has a lot of similar ultra-modern architecture. This is just power-hungry, out of touch politicians scared of any sort of change, just like those dinosaurs who killed the garden bridge.


----------



## bonquiqui

PortoNuts said:


> *UK rejects plans to build Tulip tower in the City of London*
> 
> Financial Times


Put it on Nine Elms


----------



## wakka12

Would be a lot more appropriate in one of the other clusters like Canary Wharf, breaking the monotony of the architecture of those places , giving interesting views to the crazy city of london skyline, without actually adding to that erraticness itself and making the CoL look like disneyland.


----------



## delores

wakka12 said:


> Would be a lot more appropriate in one of the other clusters like Canary Wharf, breaking the monotony of the architecture of those places , giving interesting views to the crazy city of london skyline, without actually adding to that erraticness itself and making the CoL look like disneyland.


It's not like that now? This is a stupid decision.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Yeah, Wakka12 and Delores. There SHOULD HAVE BEEN more thorough and way more analytical planning and negotiations than we got so far, before having an conclusive outcome for this magnificent and actually "one-of-a-kind"-uniquely designed AND functional observation tower. I'm just saying..What were they thinking?...Jeez and lol at the same time...🤨😬🙄🤔✌


----------



## Axelferis

*One Bishopgate plaza*
Truly another level 🤩
Glad to see the stupid 'Tulip project' is rejected.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

PortoNuts said:


> *UK rejects plans to build Tulip tower in the City of London*
> 
> Financial Times


THANK YOU!


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

PortoNuts said:


> *UK rejects plans to build Tulip tower*


The reasoning really is hilariously pathetic. They could have replaced it with any random gobbledygook and it would have about as much validity.

"Permission was refused on the basis that the tower.. _oh, look a ladybird on my screen!!_, uh where was I, yes refused, something about dizzying effect on local residents and would also disrupt the.. _oh, cute little ladybird is back, hehe so little, hehe_, right where was I, ahh yes something about a big shadow and the Tower of London."


----------



## PortoNuts

*McGee wins landmark Covent Garden office job*

Construction Enquirer



> *McGee has secured the demolition, piling and RC frame for a major £150m landmark office building in the heart of Covent Garden. The existing 90 Long Acre building complex consists of a grid of blocks up to 11 storeys high built in the 1980s. The Acre project will see the existing building on a corner of this scheme replaced with a taller building that also infills a gap between the older blocks that will be revamped. *


----------



## tommysmithy22

Seriously they are getting rid of 90 Long Acre - that's sacrilege ...



PortoNuts said:


> *McGee wins landmark Covent Garden office job*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


----------



## Matt2021

Looks to me they're keeping parts of it. isn't it?


----------



## SE9

The building will be retained with the corner blocks raised. Full detail:


*The Acre* | Covent Garden WC2

London forum thread: The Acre | Covent Garden
Official website: https://90longacre.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 90 Long Acre, London WC2

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Covent Garden ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Northwood Investors

*• Architect:* Gensler

*• Height:* 42m

*• Floors:* 10

*• Floorspace:* 33,973m² (GIA)


Existing:








Approved:


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

That's a massive shame, the existing building looks quite interesting/unique compared to that relatively bland offering.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Land Securities predicts London office space shift as returns to profit*

Reuters



> *Land Securities, whose $15 billion property portfolio is largely made up of central London offices, expects growing demand for more spacious spaces that allow for greater physical distancing to boost rental prices. *
> 
> Britain’s top commercial property landlord said on Tuesday it was seeing higher demand for work spaces with more room, often for multiple floors within a building, as it reported a return to profit for the half-year thanks to rent levels in London recovering from their COVID-19 pandemic lows.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Firms Sign Up for Acres of New Offices to Lure Workers*

Bloomberg



> *Demand for offices in the U.K. capital has rebounded sharply with businesses committing to 819,000 square feet of new space in the six months through September, British Land Co. said in a statement Wednesday. *
> 
> That’s the equivalent of more than 10 soccer fields and includes a new headquarters for law firm Allen & Overy at the developer’s 1 Broadgate development, which is fully pre-leased ahead of completion, and space to Facebook-owner Meta Platforms Inc.


----------



## PortoNuts

*First trio of major build deals signed for London Canada Water*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer British Land has signed the first major building contracts for the vast Canada Water regeneration scheme in London. Wates, Mace and McAleer and Rushe have secured the first three jobs which are together worth up to £300m. Enabling works are underway at British Land’s 53 acre, mixed-use scheme in Southwark, which will deliver up to 3,000 homes. *


----------



## MikeVegas

That's too bad about the Tulip. It would have been a great new landmark for the city. A serious loss.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Green light for 24-storey London city office tower*

Construction Enquirer



> *Property developer Brockton Everlast has got the planning thumbs up for its ‘greened’ 24-storey office building in London’s Square Mile. It is the seventh major office scheme to gain planning in the City so far this year, underlying growing momentum for a new wave of major building projects post-pandemic. *
> 
> Brockton Everlast said the 720,000 sq ft project, which has been designed by architect AHMM to deliver exemplary green credentials, will involve a total investment of over £320m.


----------



## 10ND0N

^^^

The state of that design. What an absolute car crash. Shame on Brockton Everlast whoever they are and in particular everyone at AHMM - and any CoL planner who may approve this. 

This is what happens when the brief says 'how much floorspace can we squeeze in on this plot without breaking some silly sightline but meeting some lame carbon footprint target to get some of those ESG money on board'.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

The bottom element is 'radical af, doood'. I kind of like it. What's on the top, a big wall garden?


----------



## PortoNuts

*Plans in for next 1,600-home phase of East London estate*

Construction Enquirer



> *Malaysian developer EcoWorld London and housing association Poplar HARCA have submitted revised plans for the next phase of the 20-year long Aberfeldy estate redevelopment in East London.
> 
> The next phase of the Tower Hamlets scheme, Aberfeldy West, will see 1,600 homes built, alongside up to 25,500 sq ft of new retail space and up to 29,100 sq ft of new offices.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*London office starts rise as confidence returns*

Construction Enquirer



> *London’s office market is seeing a significant improvement in confidence with the volume of new starts and speculative appetite rising. According to the London Office Crane Survey by Deloitte, the volume of new starts increased by 10% from the previous survey in May, to 3.4m sq ft between April and September 2021. *
> 
> This rise is holding starts in space terms well above the long-term average of 2.4m sq ft.


----------



## Mr Bricks

"Midtown"?


----------



## SE9

Greedy Sheedy said:


> The bottom element is 'radical af, doood'. I kind of like it. What's on the top, a big wall garden?


It's a green wall up top, with a 'sky pavilion' on the roof.


----------



## SE9

*One Park Place* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: One Park Place | Canary Wharf
Official website: https://parkplace.canarywharf.com


Location

*• Address:* 1 Park Place, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* Canary Wharf ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*• Architect:* Skidmore, Owings & Merrill

*• Height:* 199m

*• Floors:* 60

*• Residential units:* 624


Plans for One Park Place have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*The Courtauld Gallery* | Aldwych WC2

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://courtauld.ac.uk


Location

*• Address:* Somerset House, Strand, London WC2

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Temple ■■ | Charing Cross ■■ | Covent Garden ■


Project facts

*• Client:* The Courtauld

*• Architect:* Witherford Watson Mann

*• Gallery design:* Nissen Richards Studio

*• Cost:* £57 million


The Courtauld Gallery has reopened to the public following a 3-year redevelopment:


----------



## SE9

*One Portal Way* | Acton W3

London forum thread: One Portal Way | Acton
Official website: https://www.oneportalway.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 1 Portal Way, London W3

*• London borough:* Ealing

*• Station:* North Acton ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Imperial College London 

*• Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners 

*• Floors:* 56 | 51 | 51 | 19 | 19 | 17 | 7 

*• Hotel rooms:* 260

*• Residential units:* 1,325

*• Workspace:* 17,537m² (GIA)

*• Co-living/co-working units:* 384


Plans for One Portal Way have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## bonquiqui

My favourite render of One Portal Way | Acton is this


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> *One Bishopgate plaza*


£4M+ for a crappy shoebox in the sky with no room to swing a Chinese buyers cat...World gone mad.


----------



## Ecopolisia

bonquiqui said:


> My favourite render of One Portal Way | Acton is this
> View attachment 2402281


Another mediocre tall to potentially very tall supreme cluster nicely added to the already utterly magnificent overall skyline of London.Yay!🥴😅🙃😉✌👍👌💎🌈


----------



## PortoNuts

*Expanded starts work on giant HS2 station box*

Construction Enquirer



> *Expanded has started work to construct the 850m-long station box at HS2’s Old Oak Common site. Construction will see Laing O’Rourke company Expanded excavate 20m below ground level removing 690,000 cubic metres of clay, before placing 32,000 tonnes of steel and pouring 190,000 cubic tonnes of reinforced concrete. *
> 
> The box at the east of the site allows the Tunnel boring machines (TBM) to be launched towards Euston. The west of the site is where the spray concrete lined tunnel between Old Oak Common and the Victoria Road Crossover box finishes.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*8 Bishopsgate | City of London | 204m | 50 fl | U/C*

From last Sunday


----------



## PortoNuts

Beautiful.


----------



## PortoNuts

*London Uni submits North Acton high-rise tower cluster plan*

Construction Enquirer



> *Imperial College London has submitted plans for several major high rise buildings to form a new town centre in West London. The ambitious One Portal Way residential-led scheme will deliver up to 1,325 new homes across a range of tenures to create a new town centre at the heart of North Acton. *
> 
> The hybrid planning application sets out a vision for eight major buildings in an area near the planned HS2 Old Oak station ranging between 6-55 storeys, stepping up to the northern and southern edges of the site.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bouygues bags latest phase of Portobello Square regen*

Construction Enquirer



> *Catalyst has confirmed Bouygues UK as construction partner on the next phase of the Portobello Square regeneration at the Wornington Green estate in North Kensington. Once complete, the Portobello Square regeneration project will deliver around 1,000 new homes, with no loss of social housing, new commercial and community spaces and 2.3 acres of new public park. *
> 
> This phase of the regeneration will deliver 230 new homes, including 108 homes for social rent alongside 11 homes for shared ownership.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Osborne wins £21m London City grade II interior refurb*

Construction Enquirer



> *The City of London has signed Osborne as main contractor for the challenging £21m refurbishment for the 1903 Grade II listed building at 84 Moorgate. Formerly home to part of the London Metropolitan University, Electra House project will see the 54,000 sq ft building upgraded to offices to suit a fintech tenant.*
> 
> The project will demand the very careful and sensitive refurbishment to the basement and across the building’s seven floors.


----------



## PortoNuts

*HS2 Euston team to get architect-designed site huts*

Construction Enquirer



> *HS2 is raising the bar on standards for site accommodation and skills training facilities with a major architect-designed temporary building for workers on the Euston station project in London. HS2’s Mace Dragados joint venture has just gained planning to build the 6-storey combined site accommodation and skills training centre on the grounds of the former Maria Fidelis School in Camden.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Bids called for £835m South London council estate upgrade*

Construction Enquirer



> *The London Borough of Southwark is looking for four contractors to deliver a major programme of housing improvements and compliance work for its council estates in south London.*





> *It has broken the upgrade plan into the four contract areas:
> 
> 1. Borough and Bankside/Walworth – £215m
> 2. Rotherhithe/Bermondsey – £206m
> 3. Camberwell/Peckham – £208m
> 4. Nunhead and Peckham Rye/Dulwich – £205m*


----------



## mmidk

*8 Bishopsgate*
204m | 50fl | U/C
_City of London_

8 Bishopsgate | City of London | 204m | 50 fl | U/C​



















*Photos taken **5th December 2021*​


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Firms sounded out for rebid of £250m London hospital*

Construction Enquirer



> *Guy’s and St Thomas’ NHS Foundation Trust is starting market engagement with contractors ahead of retendering its new landmark Evelina London Children’s Hospital extension. The planned 290,000 sq ft hospital building, designed by Hawkins\Brown Architects and Bouygues-owned developer Linkcity, is to be rebid after the Trust and pre-construction services agreement contractor Bouygues agreed to part company on amicable terms.
> 
> The proposed 12-storey building, which will be located on a triangular sited behind Lambeth Palace on the opposite side of the Thames to the Houses of Parliament, will be joined to the existing, award-winning children’s hospital which opened in 2005.*


----------



## gravesVpelli

SE9 said:


> *One Park Place* | Canary Wharf E14
> 
> London forum thread: One Park Place | Canary Wharf
> Official website: https://parkplace.canarywharf.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 1 Park Place, London E14
> 
> *• London borough:* Tower Hamlets
> 
> *• Station:* Canary Wharf ■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* Canary Wharf Group
> 
> *• Architect:* Skidmore, Owings & Merrill
> 
> *• Height:* 199m
> 
> *• Floors:* 60
> 
> *• Residential units:* 624
> 
> 
> Plans for One Park Place have been submitted for approval, the planning application can be viewed here.


The proposed One Park Place turns out to be a very ordinary elongated rectangular box - surprising for a global firm like SOM. It really has to be top-notch in quality materials otherwise it will certainly downgrade this section of the Wharf. I am somewhat surprised that SOM have suggested such a run-of-the-mill design with very little going for it in terms of creative or original design features - even the height conforms too closely with some neighbours. The glass box overlooking the Wharf on the south couldn't be more straightforward as a design; this square addition could have been given a more inspiring elevation for this prominent site. Altogether the project fails when compared to its Adrian Smith-SOM-designed granite and steel Post Modern neighbour at 25 Cabot Square (itself somewhat compromised and damaged in design 'improvements'). But this appears to be the route London wishes to take in producing schemes with little visual originality and interest now.


----------



## 10ND0N

gravesVpelli said:


> The proposed One Park Place turns out to be a very ordinary elongated rectangular box - surprising for a global firm like SOM. It really has to be top-notch in quality materials otherwise it will certainly downgrade this section of the Wharf. I am somewhat surprised that SOM have suggested such a run-of-the-mill design with very little going for it in terms of creative or original design features - even the height conforms too closely with some neighbours. The glass box overlooking the Wharf on the south couldn't be more straightforward as a design; this square addition could have been given a more inspiring elevation for this prominent site. Altogether the project fails when compared to its Adrian Smith-SOM-designed granite and steel Post Modern neighbour at 25 Cabot Square (itself somewhat compromised and damaged in design 'improvements'). But this appears to be the route London wishes to take in producing schemes with little visual originality and interest now.


You couldn't disagree more. I think this will sit nicely alongside New Foundland and the Pinnacle. They all have nice soar. And I'm pretty sure most folks in Milan or Paris would trade one of their wonky Jean Nouvelle or Liebskin Piccaso-eske thingys for something like this any day of the week.


----------



## 10ND0N

*I


----------



## SE9

*Voysey House* | Chiswick W4

London forum thread: Voysey House | Chiswick
Official website: N/A


Location

*•  Address:* Voysey House, Barley Mow Passage, London W4

*• * *London borough:* Hounslow

*• Station:* Chiswick Park ■ | Turnham Green ■■ 


Project facts

*•  Developer:* Dorrington

*• Architect:* dMFK

*• Height:* 19m

*• Floors:* 4

*• Floorspace:* 1,807m² (GIA)


Plans for the redevelopment of Voysey House have been approved by Hounslow Council.


----------



## SE9

*One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: One Bishopsgate Plaza | City of London
Official website: https://onebgp.com


Location

*•  Address:* 80 Houndsditch, London EC3

*• * *Ward:* Bishopsgate

*•  Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■■


Project facts

*•  Developer:* UOL Group

*•  Architect:* PLP Architecture

*•  Height:* 135m

*•  Floors:* 43

*•  Hotel rooms:* 190

*•  Residential units:* 120


One Bishopsgate Plaza has completed. It includes the first Pan Pacific hotel in Europe:


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Station* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations and associated sites | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/whitechapel


Location

*• Address:* Whitechapel Station, Whitechapel High Street, London E1

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Lines:* Overground ■ | Elizabeth ■ | District ■ | Hammersmith & City ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Network Rail | Transport for London

*• Architect:* BDP

*• Design consultant:* Hyder Consulting


The completed Whitechapel Station in London's East End:


----------



## hugh

10ND0N said:


> I think this will sit nicely alongside New Foundland and the Pinnacle.


Concur. Incidentally, though not really very similar, this initially brought to mind NY's GM Building.


----------



## SE9

*Borough Yards* | Southwark SE1

London forum thread: Borough Yards | Southwark
Official website: http://boroughyards.com


Location

*•  Address:* 1 Bank End, London SE1

*•  London borough:* Southwark

*•  Station:* Borough ■  | London Bridge ■■ 


Project facts

*•  Developer:* Meyer Bergman

*•  Architect:* SPPARC

*•  Retail space:* 10,369m² (GIA)

*•  Office space:* 5,761m² (GIA)


The completed Borough Yards development on London's South Bank:


----------



## bonquiqui

SE9 said:


> *One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: One Bishopsgate Plaza | City of London
> Official website: https://onebgp.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *•  Address:* 80 Houndsditch, London EC3
> 
> *• * *Ward:* Bishopsgate
> 
> *•  Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *•  Developer:* UOL Group
> 
> *•  Architect:* PLP Architecture
> 
> *•  Height:* 135m
> 
> *•  Floors:* 43
> 
> *•  Hotel rooms:* 190
> 
> *•  Residential units:* 120
> 
> 
> One Bishopsgate Plaza has completed. It includes the first Pan Pacific hotel in Europe:


OM F*CKING GOD dining in your place next to the Gerkin view is so beyond


----------



## geogregor

Epic...









https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## PortoNuts

SE9 said:


> *One Bishopsgate Plaza* | City of London EC3
> 
> London forum thread: One Bishopsgate Plaza | City of London
> Official website: https://onebgp.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *•  Address:* 80 Houndsditch, London EC3
> 
> *• * *Ward:* Bishopsgate
> 
> *•  Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *•  Developer:* UOL Group
> 
> *•  Architect:* PLP Architecture
> 
> *•  Height:* 135m
> 
> *•  Floors:* 43
> 
> *•  Hotel rooms:* 190
> 
> *•  Residential units:* 120
> 
> 
> One Bishopsgate Plaza has completed. It includes the first Pan Pacific hotel in Europe:


Just perfect.


----------



## Freddy.c

Fantastic updates, Christmas has come early!


----------



## PortoNuts

*Sellar in talks for next £1.5bn London station project*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Sellar Property is in talks with Network Rail for a landmark redevelopment at London’s Liverpool Street Station. The proposed major project is at an early stage of development although an indicative construction cost has been put at £1.5bn, according to initial estimates seen by the Enquirer.
> 
> It wants to improve access and passenger flow at the station to allow for future passenger growth, while freeing Sellar to bring forward 1m sq ft of office, retail and hotel space around the southern and south east entrances.*





> *The proposed redevelopment plan would also involve construction of a new two-level station concourse with greatly increased circulation space, construction of a new hotel and a major office building and associated ancillary facilities. *


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

Why are people liking that? The victorian building in the above pic due is to be demolished.


----------



## Pr038

Many here dosen't know what is going on in London. Old beautiful buildings get destroyed all the time. I have said earlier this will probably be worse in future. I have never seen a city where planners are so stupid. A city with really bad protection to heritage, despite what you will hear here. "Strongest protection heritage bla bla". If you are not in the London forum you probably don't know what happens. I don't think people post bad news here..

*Approved* for demolishing in this time, because if we go back some time pages are going to be full. So much have been destroyed for absolute pure shit.


----------



## bonquiqui

Pr038 said:


> Many here dosen't know what is going on in London. Old beautiful buildings get destroyed all the time. I have said earlier this will probably be worse in future. I have never seen a city where planners are so stupid. A city with really bad protection to heritage, despite what you will hear here. "Strongest protection heritage bla bla". If you are not in the London forum you probably don't know what happens. I don't think people post bad news here..
> 
> *Approved* for demolishing in this time, because if we go back some time pages are going to be full. So much have been destroyed for absolute pure shit.


English Heritage is always so invisible and unbothered when it comes to situations like this and don’t even start me on Westminster Council they’re absolute and utter scum.


----------



## heymikey1981

I think that's the problem -- English Heritage is solely concerned with height above anything else.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

The is a myth on this forum that the fab developments filling these pages are only on brownfield, or replacing rubbish architecture. This is largely true, but gems are being destroyed all the time. It is very sad.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Why are people liking that? The victorian building in the above pic due is to be demolished.
> 
> View attachment 2503042


Well, first of all, it was not clearly indicated in the post and people sometimes like for the contribution rather than the actual content.

The Marks & Spencer building demolition plan was already bad enough but this is the next step. Victorian architecture is clearly what defines the city above anything else and this building is quite a striking example of this style. What's interesting in London is the juxtaposition of styles but what's happening is more a replacement than a complement of the existing fabric and this is quite scary to see that happening in a city with such heritage still today.

This is an article about the M&S Building with a link to the petition for those who feel concerned about its potential destruction.








M&S Oxford Street demolition "simply incompatible" with net-zero commitment says C20 Society


The Twentieth Century Society has launched a petition calling on Marks & Spencer to abandon the controversial demolition of its store on London's Oxford Street or risk "betraying its own carbon targets".




www.dezeen.com







heymikey1981 said:


> I think that's the problem -- English Heritage is solely concerned with height above anything else.


Height should also be a big concern because when you see things like this below, I think that it's also inappropriate and that it has a negative impact on its environnment by overwhelming other buildings (the Daily Express Building included even though it tries to "honor" it), but indeed it should definitely not be the main priority, saving what's there should. To be fair, the BIG proposal is also replacing (it's a redevelopment but none of the exterior characteristics of the original building are kept) a building in style which I consider respectable even though its integration and complementarity is definitely not ideal, it's still much better and I don't think such a revamp was needed.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

ZeusUpsistos said:


> This is an article about the M&S Building with a link to the petition for those who feel concerned about its potential destruction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S Oxford Street demolition "simply incompatible" with net-zero commitment says C20 Society
> 
> 
> The Twentieth Century Society has launched a petition calling on Marks & Spencer to abandon the controversial demolition of its store on London's Oxford Street or risk "betraying its own carbon targets".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com


I like the idea of having a thread designated for these sorts of petitions.


----------



## heymikey1981

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Height should also be a big concern because when you see things like this below, I think that it's also inappropriate and that it has a negative impact on its environnment by overwhelming other buildings (the Daily Express Building included even though it tries to "honor" it), but indeed it should definitely not be the main priority, saving what's there should. To be fair, the BIG proposal is also replacing (it's a redevelopment but none of the exterior characteristics of the original building are kept) a building in style which I consider respectable even though its integration and complementarity is definitely not ideal, it's still much better and I don't think such a revamp was needed.


Please tell me that this BIG proposal was cancelled or rejected...


----------



## bonquiqui

heymikey1981 said:


> Please tell me that this BIG proposal was cancelled or rejected...


It has already been approved.


----------



## Atmosphere

It's a cool building but the location is indeed just horrible...


----------



## Mr Bricks

London has really been moving in the wrong direction these past years. Old buildings are carelessly demolished and the new is increasingly of subpar quality (except for some of the really big or really small developments). Sadly enough the riverbanks seem to a complete wild west for any kind of cheap modernism. Here, London could learn something from Hamburg where new office buildings seem to be more "classical", solid and in keeping with the built environment and the history of the city.


----------



## wakka12

Mostly true about London but some amazing contextual projects in London,I think personally a lot of the quality lies in infills in the inner city districts like Islington, Clerkenwell, Hackney, Shoreditch, Southwark and Lambeth rather than the big money big name projects in the city which I often find disappointing or not reaching potential.
32 Aylesbury St - Google Maps
This infill on a decrepit site in Clerkenwell in 2017 is London at it's best, and I think designs like this are actually rather common in areas around here, which helps offset some of the wanton destruction in othetr parts of the city described in the last page. It's not ALL bad guys.


----------



## SE9

*Grosvenor Square redevelopment* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: Grosvenor Square | Mayfair
Official website: https://grosvenorsquare.org


Location

*• **Address:* Grosvenor Square, London W1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Bond Street ■■■


Project facts

*• **Developer:* Grosvenor Investments

*• Architect:* Tonkin Liu

*• Area:* 2.5 hectares








Plans for the redevelopment of Grosvenor Square have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*71 Victoria Street* | Victoria SW1

London forum thread: 71 Victoria Street | Victoria
Official website: https://71victoriastreet.com


Location

*•  Address:* 61-71 Victoria Street, London SW1

*• * *London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* St James's Park ■■


Project facts

*•  Developer:* Victoria Property Ventures

*• Architect:* Trehearne Architects

*• Height:* 34m

*• Floors:* 9

*• Hotel rooms:* 134


Plans for the redevelopment of 71 Victoria Street have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## Brucey7

wakka12 said:


> Mostly true about London but some amazing contextual projects in London,I think personally a lot of the quality lies in infills in the inner city districts like Islington, Clerkenwell, Hackney, Shoreditch, Southwark and Lambeth rather than the big money big name projects in the city which I often find disappointing or not reaching potential.
> 32 Aylesbury St - Google Maps
> This infill on a decrepit site in Clerkenwell in 2017 is London at it's best, and I think designs like this are actually rather common in areas around here, which helps offset some of the wanton destruction in othetr parts of the city described in the last page. It's not ALL bad guys.


Hadn't seen 32 Aylesbury Street before - It's fantastic.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Moorfields Eye Hospital London Site Sold for Redevelopment*

Bloomberg



> *Derwent London plc has agreed to buy one of central London’s largest development sites in the heart of the city’s tech district.
> 
> The deal is another sign of confidence in major new development projects in central London, even as the spread of Covid-19 variants pose economic challenges to the city. In June, the U.S. investor Tishman Speyer Properties LP agreed initial terms and offered a price above book value to buy an office redevelopment in central London from Derwent. *


----------



## mayflower232

wakka12 said:


> Mostly true about London but some amazing contextual projects in London,I think personally a lot of the quality lies in infills in the inner city districts like Islington, Clerkenwell, Hackney, Shoreditch, Southwark and Lambeth rather than the big money big name projects in the city which I often find disappointing or not reaching potential.
> 32 Aylesbury St - Google Maps
> This infill on a decrepit site in Clerkenwell in 2017 is London at it's best, and I think designs like this are actually rather common in areas around here, which helps offset some of the wanton destruction in othetr parts of the city described in the last page. It's not ALL bad guys.


Agree. Checkout Aria on Upper Street for example. Former bomb site.

Google Maps


----------



## mayflower232

AUTOTHRILL said:


> Why are people liking that? The victorian building in the above pic due is to be demolished.
> 
> View attachment 2503042


You may have seen in the dedicated thread for this project but what you've photographed is actually a replica built in the 1990s. Other than the exterior brick/stonework what is inside is a bog standard concrete cast structure.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

mayflower232 said:


> You may have seen in the dedicated thread for this project but what you've photographed is actually a replica built in the 1990s. Other than the exterior brick/stonework what is inside is a bog standard concrete cast structure.


That is very interesting! i still hope it is retained however. It is beautiful, and would fool most people into thinking it is original. It had fooled me.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

mayflower232 said:


> You may have seen in the dedicated thread for this project but what you've photographed is actually a replica built in the 1990s. Other than the exterior brick/stonework what is inside is a bog standard concrete cast structure.


It doesn't really matter though, its architectural interest from an exterior point of view remains the same. Many buildings have been reconstructed or partially rebuild over the years with more recent methods or materials but if done properly, which is the case here, no one can make the difference with the original. Plus, from what I understand, some elements of the anterior building were reused in the reconstruction. Whether it was build in 1876 or 1994, it's still a very nice victorian building fitting perfectly to its location and on which people have put a lot of effort into. It doesn't deserve by any means to be neglected.

It does lead to a bit of a grotesque situation however since while 30 years ago we considered this building was worthy enough to be rebuild, now we view it as exchangeable... It doesn't make sense (without even talking about the environmental aspect).


----------



## PortoNuts

*£200m London Holborn Viaduct offices approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *Royal London Asset Management has got the planning green light for a £200m office scheme next to Holborn Viaduct in the City of London. City of London planners yesterday backed the scheme which will stand 10 floors tall on Holborn Viaduct and 12 floors on Farringdon Street.
> 
> It is the eighth major office scheme to gain planning in the City so far this year, underlying growing momentum for a new wave of major building projects post-pandemic.*


----------



## bonquiqui

PortoNuts said:


> *£200m London Holborn Viaduct offices approved*
> 
> Construction Enquirer


What’s happening in London??? This is worrying now


----------



## UrbanFutures

Just awful. No response to context or scale of the street


----------



## cardiff

While I wont miss whats there:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





I cant help but agree this building is massively out of scale, its as if the building opposite had permission for 3 extra floors so this has increased by another 3

Also looks like we would be loosing these 2 stone buildings:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## JamieUK

Them stone buildings are nice, but overall I think that new building would be a net benefit in regards to beauty.


----------



## Axelferis

I was dealing about skyline and only skyline.
I don't even want to deal about power.
NYC is just the economic place of the first economic nation.


----------



## bonquiqui

Axelferis said:


> I was dealing about skyline and only skyline.
> I don't even want to deal about power.
> NYC is just the economic place of the first economic nation.


First economic place of the first economic nation means nothing. London has the highest number of millionaires in the world. Does that make London powerful? Not really.

NYC transport system is 3rd world country while London just about to open a sci-fi like line called Elizabeth line and Paris is turning its Champs-Élysées into magical heaven and investing millions and millions into its street scape and transport system. NYC not so much in terms of street scape, walking on the streets of that city is like walking down the streets of a piss poor country.


----------



## wakka12

This thread is getting feisty. Tbh, I don't get it when people take it personally when somebody voices light criticism in a city thread, even if it's constructive people still take it personally. It's nice to see that people care enough about their local communities that they take offense though on the other hand . But really as a general point, nothing can improve or get better if you insist it's perfect and disregard opinions of others for better or worse.(not about anyone specifically btw.)


----------



## goodybear

Can we please get back on track and discuss individual projects please? I don't think this city vs. city debate is going anywhere productive, nor is this the right place to discuss it IMO. I personally come here to get updates and discussions about projects in London, not whether other cities have a better/worse skyline.....


----------



## vallzo

The discussion was over the second someone started counting GDP and skyscrapers to measure what place is better lol. Imagine a world where people understood how to use stats and not blindly follow them.


----------



## SE9

*London - Summary of Projects 2022*

Useful Links
SkyscraperCity London Forum | London Projects & Construction Thread



..................................................................................




*Highrise projects currently under construction*
100m and above


Consort Place
216m, 121m

8 Bishopsgate
204m

Wood Wharf
204m | 189m | 173m | 155m | 123m | 106m

One Nine Elms
200m | 161m

South Quay Plaza
192m

Portal West
184m | 128m

Halcyon London
180m

Thames City
176m | 157m | 125m | 118m

Bankside Yards
163m | 120m | 104m

One Leadenhall
158m

250 City Road
155m | 137m

Stanza London
154m

College Road
149m | 106m

Heart of Hale
137m

Cherry Park
121m | 112m

Conington Road
117m

The Stage Shoreditch
115m

Queen's Quarter
114m

Twelvetrees Park
113m | 107m

White City Living
107m

Abbey Quay
101m

Goodluck Hope
101m



..................................................................................





Highrise Projects in London
*100m and above*





1 Undershaft
1 Undershaft, London EC3

*Height:* 290m | *Floors:* 73 | *Architect:* Eric Parry Architects | *Developer:* Aroland Holdings

*Planning application:* City of London 16/00075/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 149,100m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



100 Leadenhall Street
100 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height:* 247m | *Floors:* 56 | *Architect:* SOM | *Developer:* London & Oriental and Lai Sun

*Planning application:* City of London 18/00152/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 110,000m² floorspace (GEA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Spire London
2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

*Height:* 235m | *Floors:* 67 | *Architect:* HOK | *Developer:* Greenland Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/15/02675

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 861 residential units

• *Current status:* On Hold, under review











..................................................................................



One Lansdowne Road
1-5 Lansdowne Road, Croydon CR9

*Height:* 227m and 129m | *Floors:* 69 and 41 | *Architect:* CZWG | *Developer:* Guildhouse-Rosepride

*Planning application:* Croydon 17/03457/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 794 residential units | 30,000m² office space (GEA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Ensign House
Ensign House, Admirals Way, London E14

*Height*: 225m | *Floors*: 56 | *Architect*: Maccreanor Lavington | *Developer*: FEC International

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/00952

*Links:* London forum thread


• 495 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Consort Place
50 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 216m and 121m | *Floors*: 64 and 34 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: FEC International

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/15/02671

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 634 residential units | 231 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



South Quay Plaza
183-189 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 215m, 192m, 115m | *Floors:* 68, 56, 35 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/00944

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,288 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



8 Bishopsgate
6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

*Height:* 204m | *Floors:* 50 | *Architect:* Wilkinson Eyre | *Developer:* Stanhope and Mitsubishi Estate

*Planning application:* City of London 15/00443/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 52,954m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Wood Wharf
100 Preston's Road, London E14

*Height*: 204m, 189m, 173m, 155m, 123m, 106m, 92m, 90m, 89m | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/13/02966

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 3,160 residential units | 180,000m² office space | 35,000m² retail space

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



4 Portal Way
4 Portal Way, London W3

*Height:* 203m and 123m | *Floors:* 55 and 45 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Aldau Developments

*Planning application:* Ealing 191854OPDFUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 702 residential units | 159 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One Nine Elms
1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 200m and 161m | *Floors:* 58 and 43 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Dalian Wanda

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/0871

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 436 residential units | 187 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



One Portal Way
1 Portal Way, London W3

*Height:* 196m, 186m, 182m, 81m, 68m, 65m, 21m | *Floors:* 56, 51, 51, 19, 19, 17, 7 | *Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer:* Imperial College London

*Planning application:* OPDC 21/0181/OUTOPDC

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,325 residential units | 260 hotel rooms | 384 co-living units | 17,537m² workspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



One Park Place
1 Park Place, London E14

*Height*: 190m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/02292

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 124,785m² floorspace

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Vauxhall Cross
Vauxhall Cross Island, London SW8

*Height*: 186m and 151m | *Floors*: 53 and 42 | *Architect*: Zaha Hadid Architects | *Developer*: VCI Property Holding Limited

*Planning application:* Lambeth 17/05807/EIAFUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 257 residential units | 618 hotel rooms | 19,695m² office space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Portal West
6 Portal Way, London W3

*Height*: 184m and 128m | *Floors*: 52 and 36 | *Architect*: BUJ Architects | *Developer*: City & Docklands Property Group

*Planning application:* Ealing 161144FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 578 residential units | 3,179m² flexible space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Halcyon London
225 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 181m | *Floors:* 55 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* LBS Properties

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/00900

*Links:* London forum thread


• 388 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning + Under Construction











..................................................................................



18 Blackfriars Road
18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

*Height*: 179m, 138m, 65m, 48m | *Floors*: 51, 31, 16, 14 | *Architect*: Wilkinson Eyre | *Developer*: Black Pearl

*Planning application:* Southwark 16/AP/5239

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 291 residential units | 548 hotel rooms | 25,532m² office space

• *Current status:* Approved, redesign pending











..................................................................................



Thames City
New Covent Garden Market, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 176m, 157m, 125m, 118m, 76m, 69m | *Floors:* 53, 46, 36, 32, 21, 19 | *Architect:* SOM | *Developer:* VSM

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/2810

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 3,019 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction












..................................................................................



Cuba Street
Vauxhall Square, London SW8

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 52 | *Architect:* Morris+Company | *Developer:* Ballymore Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/02128/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 448 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Vauxhall Square
Vauxhall Square, London SW8

*Height:* 168m, 168m, 87m, 69m, 53m, 39m, 37m | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | *Developer:* CLS

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/04428/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 630 residential units | 22,732m² office space | 3,119m² retail space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



The Ruby
Ruby Triangle site, London SE15

*Height:* 168m, 142m, 107m, 61m, 53m | *Floors:* 48, 40, 29, 17, 14 | *Architect:* Farrells | *Developer:* Avanton

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/0897

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,165 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................




Bankside Yards
Bankside SE1

*Height:* 163m, 120m, 104m, 83m, 75m, 58m | *Floors:* 49, 34, 30, 20, 18, 13 | *Architect:* PLP Architecture | *Developer:* Native Land

*Planning application:* Southwark 12/AP/3940

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 341 residential units | 16,254m² hotel space | 8,054m² office space | 1,436m² retail space

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Project Skylines
Skylines Village, Limeharbour, London E14

*Height*: 162m, 86m, 77m | *Floors*: 48, 25, 22 | *Architect*: Farrells | *Developer*: Strong Drive Limited

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/17/01597/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 600 residential units | 10,474m² SME business centre (GIA) | 1,417m² commercial space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



10 Bank Street
10 Bank Street, London E14

*Height:* 161m | *Floors:* 31 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/16/02956

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 125,027m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Cantium Retail Park
Old Kent Road, London SE1

*Height:* 159m, 124m | *Floors:* 48, 37 | *Architect:* Alan Camp Architects | *Developer:* Aviva Investors and Galliard Homes

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/1913

*Links:* London forum thread


• 1,113 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Southernwood Retail Park
2 Humphrey Street, London SE1

*Height:* 159m | *Floors:* 48 | *Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer:* Strathclyde Pension Fund

*Planning application:* Southwark 16/00859/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 725 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One Leadenhall
1 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height:* 158m | *Floors:* 56 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* Brookfield

*Planning application:* City of London 16/00859/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 63,613m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



2 Finsbury Avenue
2-3 Finsbury Avenue Square, London EC2

*Height*: 156m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: 3XN | *Developer*: British Land and the GIC

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00869/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 106,615m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Stanza London
40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Henderson Global Investors

*Planning application:* City of London 13/01004/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 82,903m² office space

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



30 Marsh Wall
30 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 151m | *Floors*: 47 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Tide Construction

*Planning application:* City of London PA/20/02588

*Links:* London forum thread


• 1,069 student accommodation rooms

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



50 Fenchurch Street
50 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Eric Parry Architects | *Developer*: The Clothworkers Company

*Planning application:* City of London 19/01307/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 94,336m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



College Road
Land adjacent to Croydon College, College Road, Croydon CR0

*Height*: 149m and 106m | *Floors*: 49 and 34 | *Architect*: HTA Design | *Developer*: Tide Construction

*Planning application:* Croydon 19/04987/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 120 residential units | 836 co-living rooms

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Bermondsey Place
Southwark SE1

*Height*: up to 143m | *Floors*: up to 44 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/2773

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• up to 1,300 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Mill Harbour
Millharbour West (3 Millharbour) and Millharbour East (6-8 South Quay), London E14

*Height*: 142m, 126m, 113m, 102m | *Floors*: 43, 38, 35, 32 | *Architect*: Glenn Howells Architects | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/19/00682/S

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,527 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Stratford Centre & The Yards
Stratford Centre and Morgan House, London E15

*Height*: 142m, 76m, 65m, 49m | *Floors*: 42, 21, 17, 10 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Frogmore

*Planning application:* Newham 14/02289/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 439 residential units | 299 hotel rooms | 2,717m² retail space | 11,732m² office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



1 Merchant Square
Land At Harbet Road, London W2

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: Robin Partington Architects | *Developer*: European Land and Property

*Planning application:* Westminster 10/09756/FULL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 222 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One Station Square
1-17 Station Road, Ilford IG1

*Height*: ~140m | *Floors*: 42 | *Architect*: Collado Collins | *Developer*: Access Self Storage

*Planning application:* Redbridge 4557/18

*Links:* London forum thread


• 380 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



54 Marsh Wall
54 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 41 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Daejan Limited

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/16/01637

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 216 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Demolition











..................................................................................



Doon Street Tower
Land bounded by Upper Ground and Doon Street, London SE1

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: Coin Street

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/00996/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 236 residential units | 8,292m² sports centre

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



508 Old Kent Road
596-608 Old Kent Road and Land at Livesey Place, London SE15

*Height*: 140m, 91m | *Floors*: 38, 24 | *Architect*: Maccreanor Lavington | *Developer*: Civic Centre Ltd, Shaviram Development Ltd

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/2633

*Links:* London forum thread


• 372 residential units | 2,415m² office and light industrial space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



70 Gracechurch Street
70 Gracechurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 138m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Tenacity Group

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00816/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 72,926m² (GIA) floorspace

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Heart of Hale
Tottenham Hale Centre, London N17

*Height*: 137m AOD | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: AHMM, Alison Brooks, Pollard Thomas Edwards, Ruff | *Developer*: Argent Related

*Planning application:* Haringey HGY/2018/2223

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• up to 1,036 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



East Village
Stratford City, London E20

*Height:* 135m, 135m, 113m, 103m, 100m, 89m | *Architect:* Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer:* Delancey and Qatari Diar

*Planning application:* London Legacy 10/90641/EXTODA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website |


• Plots N06, N08, N18 and N19 of East Village, Stratford City

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Blackwall Yard
Blackwall Yard, Blackwall Way, London E14

*Height:* 135m, 113m, 72m, 50m, 30m, 20m, 14m | *Floors:* 39, 32, 20, 15, 9, 5, 5 | *Architect:* Glen Howells, White Arkitekter and Panter Hudspith | *Developer:* Hadley Property Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/02509/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website |


• 898 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One South Quay
Quay House, Admirals Way, London E14

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 40 | *Architect*: SimpsonHaugh | *Developer*: Rockwell

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/19/01462/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 279 serviced apartments | 400 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Capital House
42-46 Weston Street, London SE1

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Greystar

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/0900

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 905 student accommodation units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Vicarage Field
Barking IG11

*Height*: up to 130m | *Floors*: 36, 26, 22, 19, 16, 13 | *Architect*: Studio Egret West | *Developer*: Lagmar Limited

*Planning application:* Barking & Dagenham 16/01325/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 855 residential units | 25,650m² retail space | 7,750m² hotel space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



2 Trafalgar Way
2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

*Height*: 138m, 109m, 89m | *Floors*: 46, 36, 28 | *Architect*: Apt | *Developer*: Urbanest

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/01402/A2

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,672 student accommodation units | 68 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................


55 Gracechurch Street
55 Gracechurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 130m | *Floors*: 30 | *Architect*: Fletcher Priest Architects | *Developer*: Mighty Oasis Living

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00671/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 34,004m² (GEA) office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



The Goodsyard London
Bishopsgate Goodsyard, Braithwaite Street, London E1

*Height*: up to 128m | *Floors*: up to 29 | *Architect*: FaulknerBrowns, BuckleyGrayYeoman, Spacehub and Chris Dyson | *Developer*: Hammerson and Ballymore

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/02011/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 500 residential units | 130,940m² office space | 11,013m² retail/commercial space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Blackwall Reach
Blackwall Reach, London E14

*Height*: Various, up to 127m | *Floors*: Various | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Various

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/12/00001

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Millbank Tower Redevelopment
Westminster SW1

*Height*: 125m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: John McAslan + Partners | *Developer*: Motcomb Estates

*Planning application:* Westminster 15/07756/FULL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 215 residential units | 195 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



The Culinary Quarter
2 Portal Way, London W3

*Height*: 125m and 93m | *Floors*: 35 and 25 | *Architect*: Scott Brownrigg | *Developer*: Dephna Group

*Planning application:* Ealing 177810OPDFUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 380 residential units | 3,508m² office space (GIA) | 1,770m² kitchen space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



King's Road Park
Fulham Gasworks, Imperial Road, London SW6

*Height*: 125m, 95m, 87m, 56m | *Floors*: 37, 28, 25, 15 | *Architect*: Robin Partington & Partners | *Developer*: St William

*Planning application:* Hammersmith & Fulham 2018/02100/COMB

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,843 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Canada Water Plot A1
Canada Water, London SE16

*Height*: 124m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: British Land

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/1604

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 186 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Elizabeth House
39 York Road, London SE1

*Height*: 123m | *Floors*: 29 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: HB Reavis

*Planning application:

Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 92,000m² office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Belmont
12-20 Wyvil Road, London SW8

*Height*: 122m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Stiff + Trevillion | *Developer*: Alchemi Group

*Planning application:* Lambeth 16/05114/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 219 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Preparation











..................................................................................



Morden Wharf
Morden Wharf, Morden Wharf Road, London SE10

*Height*: 122m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: OMA, Chetwoods and Carmody Groake | *Developer*: U+I and Morden College

*Planning application:* Greenwich 20/1730/O

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,550 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Elephant & Castle Town Centre
Elephant & Castle, London SE1

*Height*: 121m, 117m, 83m, 82m, 77m, 69m, 53m | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: Delancey

*Planning application:* Southwark 16/AP/4458

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website

• 979 residential units | 184,371m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Site Preparation











..................................................................................



Cherry Park
Stratford City, London E20

*Height*: 121m, 112m, 96m, 81m, 68m, 63m | *Architect*: Glen Howells Architects | *Developer*: Westfield

*Planning application:* LLDC 15/00358/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website

• 1,211 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



IQL Plots S1 and S11
The International Quarter, London E20

*Height*: 120m and 51m | *Floors*: 35 and 14 | *Architect*: Alison Brooks Architects | *Developer*: Lendlease and LCR

*Planning application:* LLDC 21/00416/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website

• 33,125m² floorspace (GEA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Conington Road
209 Conington Road, London SE13

*Height*: 117m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Meyer Homes

*Planning application:* Lewisham DC/17/101621

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 365 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Convoys Wharf
Convoys Wharf, Prince Street, London SE8

*Height*: 116m, 91m, 72m | *Floors*: 40, 32, 26 | *Architect*: Farrells | *Developer*: Convoys Properties Limited

*Planning application:* Lewisham DC/13/83358

*Links:* London forum thread


• 3,500 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Plot N0201
Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: AEG Europe

*Planning application:* Greenwich 15/3552/F

*Links:* London forum thread


• 262 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



20 Ropemaker Street
20 Ropemaker Street, London EC2

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 27 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Manford Properties and Great Elm Assets

*Planning application:* Islington P2017/3103

*Links:* London forum thread


• 64,742m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



The Stage Shoreditch
Shoreditch E1

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: Pringle Brandon Drew | *Developer*: Plough Yard Developments

*Planning application:* Hackney 2012/3871

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 385 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Stratford Assembly
Jubilee House and Broadway House, Farthingale Walk, London E15

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Spiritbond and Schroder

*Planning application:* London Legacy 21/00483FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 716 student accommodation units | 8,815m² education space

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Queen's Quarter
Taberner House, Park Lane, Croydon CR9

*Height*: 114m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Hub Group

*Planning application:* Croydon 17/01046/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 514 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Twelvetrees Park
Former Parcelforce Depot, Stephenson Street, London E16

*Height*: 113m, 107m | *Floors*: 34, 32 | *Architect*: Patel Taylor and Sheppard Robson | *Developer*: Berkeley Homes

*Planning application:* Newham 17/01847/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 261,716m² residential space (GEA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



The Ram Quarter
Ram Street, London SW18

*Height*: 113m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Greenland Group

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2012/5286

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 661 residential units | 10,683m² commercial space

• *Status:* Complete + Approved











..................................................................................



Manor Road Quarter
Manor Road Retail Park, Manor Road, London E16

*Height*: 112m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: The English Cities Fund

*Planning application:* Newham 18/03506/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 804 residential units

• *Status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Mondial House
102 George Street, Croydon CR9

*Height*: 112m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: ESA Architects | *Developer*: Bridgewater Properties

*Planning application:* Croydon 16/00180/P

*Links:* London forum thread


• 220 residential units | 1,583m² office space (GIA)

• *Status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Paris Garden
16-19 Hatfields and 1-5 Paris Garden, London SE1

*Height*: 111m | *Floors*: 26 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Overcourt Limited

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/4230

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 60,751m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



4-20 Edridge Road
4-20 Edridge Road, Croydon CR0

*Height*: 110m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: ECA | *Developer*: Croydon Tower 1 Ltd

*Planning application:* Croydon 18/06069/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 242 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Republic Masterplan
3 Clove Crescent, London, E14

*Height*: 110m, 98m | *Floors*: 36, 30 | *Architect*: SimpsonHaugh | *Developer*: EID LLP

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets  PA/21/02182

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 169 residential units | 716 student accommodation units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Edge London Bridge
60 St Thomas Street, London SE1

*Height*: 109m | *Floors*: 27 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: Edge

*Planning application:* Southwark  20/AP/0944

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 23,500m² office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Sylvan Square
19-35 Sylvan Grove, London SE15

*Height*: 108m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: HTA Design | *Developer*: Joseph Homes

*Planning application:* Southwark 19/AP/2307

*Links:* London forum thread


• 219 residential units | 3,088m² commercial workspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



201-207 Shoreditch High Street
201-207 Shoreditch High Street, London E1

*Height*: 107m | *Floors*: 30 | *Architect*: Gensler | *Developer*: HG Europe and Folgate Estates

*Planning application:* Hackney 2015/2403

*Links:* London forum thread


• 11,866m² office space | 14,244m² hotel space

• *Current status:* Approved, redesign pending










..................................................................................



White City Living
54 Wood Lane, London W12

*Height*: 107m, 76m, 75m, 74m, 72m, 60m, 60m, 60m | *Architect*: Patel Taylor | *Developer*: St James

*Planning application:* Hammersmith & Fulham 2014/04726/OUT

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,465 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Westferry Printworks
235 Westferry Road, London E14

*Height*: 106m, 64m, 51m, 39m | *Floors*: 29, 16, 12, 8 | *Architect*: PLP | *Developer*: Northern and Shell

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/15/02216/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 737 residential units | 1,200-place secondary school

• *Current status:* Redesign pending











..................................................................................



West End Gate
285-329 Edgware Road, London W2

*Height*: 110m and 105m | *Floors*: 31 and 29 | *Architect*: Squire & Partners | *Developer*: Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Westminster 15/11677/FULL | 21/02193/FULL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 652 residential units

• *Current status:* Complete + Public Hearing












..................................................................................



Canada Water Dockside
Units 1 and 4, Canada Water Retail Park, London SE16

*Height*: 104m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: Bjarke Ingels Group | *Developer*: Art Invest Real Estate

*Planning application:* Southwark 21/AP/2655

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 147,175m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Grosvenor Bermondsey
The Biscuit Factory and Bermondsey Campus site, Keetons Road, London SE16

*Height*: 103m, 69m | *Floors*: 28, 19 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Grosvenor

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/4088

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• up to 1,343 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Harrison Gibson Building
193-207 High Road, Ilford IG1

*Height*: 103m | *Floors*: 30 | *Architect*: AWW | *Developer*: Lumina Real Estate Capital

*Planning application:* Redbridge 4326/16

*Links:* London forum thread


• 323 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



115-123 Houndsditch
115-123 Houndsditch, London EC3

*Height*: 103m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Brockton Everlast

*Planning application:* City of London 21/00622/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 66,867m² floorspace

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



New City Court
New City Court, St Thomas Street, London SE1

*Height*: 103m | *Floors*: 26 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Great Portland Estates

*EIA Scoping Report:* Southwark 18/AP/4039

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 46,442m² office space (GEA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Centre House
56 Wood Lane, London W12

*Height*: 102m, 71m | *Floors*: 32, 22 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: St William

*Planning application:* Hammersmith & Fulham 2018/03058/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 527 residential units

• *Status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Goodluck Hope
Hercules Wharf, Castle Wharf and Union Wharf, London E14

*Height*: 101m, 72m, 56m | *Floors*: 29, 21, 16 | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/03594

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 834 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Abbey Quay
Abbey Road, Barking IG11

*Height*: 101m | *Floors*: 29 | *Architect*: Broadway Malyan | *Developer*: Weston Homes

*Planning application:* Barking & Dagenham 18/02013/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,089 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



The Gateway Building
1A Sheldon Square, London W2

*Height*: 101m | *Floors*: 20 | *Architect*: Carmody Groarke | *Developer*: British Land

*Planning application:* Westminster 17/05609/FULL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 14,677m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Colechurch House
1A Sheldon Square, London SE1

*Height*: 100m | *Floors*: 22 | *Architect*: Foster + Partners | *Developer*: CIT

*Planning application:* Southwark 20/AP/3013

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 48,178m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................




Emerging projects
*100m and above*



*North Quay* | up to 65 storeys
North Quay | Canary Wharf | 65, 53, 40, 36, 33, 17 fl


*Queen's Square* | up to 50 storeys
Queen's Square | Croydon | 50, 28 fl


*Canterbury House* | up to 49 storeys
Canterbury House | Croydon | 49 fl


*Poplar Campus* | up to 46 storeys
Poplar Campus redevelopment | Poplar | 46, 32, 5 fl


*Unite Students Stratford* | up to 41 storeys
Angel Lane | Stratford | 41 fl



..................................................................................



Other projects
*including towers below 100m*


For discussion on projects in London, including schemes below 100m, please consult the London Forum.​


----------



## bonquiqui

Amazing update SE9. My fav is 100 Leadenhall


----------



## Atmosphere

This is going to be insane. The density here is mind-boggling. Not sure if it's a good thing....


----------



## Axelferis

@vallzo

Just to finish it's not a question of GDP.

London is *great *but NYC presents a face just more ...spectacular and without comparison possible when you just watch the skyline that continues to make dream people all over the world.

London is a nice island with towers in its centre
NYC is an urban forest

I won't be offended if someone says NYC is more spectacular than Paris for example. It's like that.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> London is a nice island with towers in its centre
> NYC is an urban forest


NY is very 3rd rate compared to London when it comes to the street level, Urban realm, you know, where 99% of people, spend 99% of their time, and not 100 floors up.

Apart from looking up to marvel at the Skyscrapers, walking around NY is a pretty horrible experience in comparison to London.

NY..nice place to visit but you couldn't pay me enough to live there.


----------



## bonquiqui

Axelferis said:


> @vallzo
> 
> Just to finish it's not a question of GDP.
> 
> London is *great *but NYC presents a face just more ...spectacular and without comparison possible when you just watch the skyline that continues to make dream people all over the world.
> 
> London is a nice island with towers in its centre
> NYC is an urban forest
> 
> I won't be offended if someone says NYC is more spectacular than Paris for example. It's like that.


You spoke like a true American form the middle of nowhere with no passport who thinks US is the best country in the world but Whatever rock your boat mate. Only people from suburbia with provincial mindset think like you. I know what you're doing, and now you got a bit of attention let’s get back to London the best city in the world ockurrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Mr.D00p said:


> NY is very 3rd rate compared to London when it comes to the street level, Urban realm, you know, where 99% of people, spend 99% of their time, and not 100 floors up.
> 
> Apart from looking up to marvel at the Skyscrapers, walking around NY is a pretty horrible experience in comparison to London.
> 
> NY..nice place to visit but you couldn't pay me enough to live there.


Absolutely not agree with the first line (WHAT????...Is for sure the urban realm and street level that makes THAT global city exceptional and unique, ESPECIALLY when watching it from a human perspective into the air in which you do for a uniquely almost endless or constant way. Of course except for the annually - it's, not as it were - fewer and fewer amount of floating garbage at midnight) as well as the last line ,because I would, most definitely, if I could, economically. And, I bet you would, too, in their most finest European(but ,with steroids) urbanized overall lower-height neighborhoods on Manhattan.

Otherwise, I'd agree with the rest of your points between those two super lovely western 1st world country and progressively value political major global cities..
Good that that have been settled down and clarified once for all,i suppose.

Anyways, any super lovely updates of London and its latest top modern building projects,instead? That would be a good time to start off the new year, I suppose✌🤘👍😗😉💎🌈


----------



## bonquiqui

Mr.D00p said:


> NY is very 3rd rate compared to London when it comes to the street level, Urban realm, you know, where 99% of people, spend 99% of their time, and not 100 floors up.
> 
> Apart from looking up to marvel at the Skyscrapers, walking around NY is a pretty horrible experience in comparison to London.
> 
> NY..nice place to visit but you couldn't pay me enough to live there.


He’s a troll, just ignore him, he strategically answered after SE9 posted his legendary update, so he can derail the thread and make it all about his vomiting inflammatory rubbish.


----------



## Axelferis

I'm a fan of London for your information.


----------



## heymikey1981

Mr.D00p said:


> NY is very 3rd rate compared to London when it comes to the street level, Urban realm, you know, where 99% of people, spend 99% of their time, and not 100 floors up.
> 
> Apart from looking up to marvel at the Skyscrapers, walking around NY is a pretty horrible experience in comparison to London.
> 
> NY..nice place to visit but you couldn't pay me enough to live there.


As someone who used to live in London for 5 years, visited NYC 3 times, and now lives in Boston (Massachusetts), I will say that I agree with this 💯. London, from the perspective of street level and the public realm, is way ahead of NYC. It was only a few years ago when NYC pedestrianised parts of Times Square. That being said, NYC is currently in the midst of a public space Renaissance and may overtake London, with works such as Little Island @ Pier 55, etc.


----------



## Axelferis

-Different from the past years
-Docklands
-drones
-still amazing


----------



## PortoNuts

*McLaren lands £100m Chalcots towers reclad deal*

Construction Enquirer



> *Camden Council has awarded McLaren Construction the £100m contract to reclad four towers on the Chalcots Estate. It was split into four similar towers – now won by McLaren – and a separate £22m deal for the estate’s Blashford Tower which was was singled out because of its structural difference from the other blocks. *
> 
> Work will start on site in early 2022 and the new cladding installation will begin in the summer as part of a schedule of works that will see the contractor working on two towers at the same time.


----------



## PortoNuts

*Lendlease to start £215m Turing Building in East London*

Construction Enquirer



> *Lendlease and Canada Pension Plan Investment Board (CPP Investments) have formed a new 50/50 joint venture to develop a new £1.5bn office-led neighbourhood at International Quarter London (IQL). The Turing Building is one of four major new office blocks planned for IQL across a total development area of 1.6m square feet. *





> *IQL is located at the gateway of the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park and is already home to institutions including Transport for London, Cancer Research UK, the British Council and Unicef.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*Kier wins 142 rental home job at BBC TV centre site*

Construction Enquirer



> *Joint venture developer Stanhope, Mitsui Fudosan has picked Kier to build 142 affordable homes at its wider former BBC Television Centre development in West London.
> 
> The buildings form part of the major White City redevelopment scheme of the iconic BBC TV centre which will eventually have 950 homes in total.*


----------



## PortoNuts

*New phase of £800m London Acton Gardens approved*

Construction Enquirer



> *Developer Countryside and social housing provider L&Q have secured planning to complete phase 9 of the £800m Acton Gardens housing estate rebuild in West London. Ealing Council planners have backed plans for 215 mixed-tenure homes at the former South Acton estate.
> 
> Acton Gardens is a 52-acre largescale redevelopment of the former South Acton estate – an £800m investment creating nearly 3,500 new mixed-tenure homes.*


----------



## Y.archbog

SE9 said:


> *The Marshall Building* | Holborn WC2
> 
> London forum thread: The Marshall Building | Holborn
> Official website: https://info.lse.ac.uk/staff/divisions/estates-division/lse-estate/development-projects/the-marshall-building
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 44 Lincoln's Inn Fields, London WC2
> 
> *• London borough:* Westminster
> 
> *• Station:* Holborn ■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* London School of Economics
> 
> *• Architect:* Grafton Architects
> 
> *• Cost:* £100 million
> 
> *• Floors:* 10
> 
> *• Education space:* 18,124m² (GIA)
> 
> 
> The newest addition to the LSE campus has completed:


Those pillars remind me of a building in Bogotá, Colombia
*Edificio Sena- Arq. Germán Samper*








I found them quite interesting
germán samper - edificio sena | leonardo finotti


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What a beautiful facade on Chapter London Bridge!


----------



## gravesVpelli

SE9 said:


> *New Bermondsey* | South Bermondsey SE16
> 
> London forum thread: New Bermondsey | South Bermondsey
> Official website: http://www.newbermondsey.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *•  Address*: Land at Surrey Canal Road, London SE16
> 
> *• London borough:* Lewisham
> 
> *• Station:* South Bermondsey
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *•  Developer:* Renewal Group
> 
> *• Architect: *Studio Egret West
> 
> *• Floors:* 44 | 43 | 36 | 35 | 35 | 34 | 32 | 32 | 32 | 31 | 30 | 30 | 30
> 
> *• Residential units:* 2,900
> 
> *• Floorspace:* 400,000m²
> 
> 
> Plans for New Bermondsey have been approved by Lewisham Council.


These should certainly wake up the neighbourhood with a loud shout.


----------



## hugh

A few gems there ... (still love the vintage Lincoln at the Chancery).


----------



## SE9

*• New Civil Engineer: *Environment Agency seeks market feedback on £275M River Thames flood project


----------



## SE9

*Elizabeth Tower Restoration* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: Palace of Westminster Restoration | Westminster
Official website: https://www.parliament.uk/elizabeth-tower-and-big-ben-conservation-works


Location

*• Address:* Palace of Westminster, London SW1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Westminster ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Parliament Strategic Estates

*• Architect:* Purcell

*• Cost:* £79.7 million


Elizabeth Tower being unveiled following its 5-year restoration, photos courtesy of James Beard and James Burns:


----------



## SE9

*Battersea Power Station* | Nine Elms SW8

London forum thread: Battersea Power Station | Nine Elms
Official website: http://www.batterseapowerstation.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Battersea Power Station, Kirtling Street, London SW8

*• London borough:* Wandsworth

*• Station:* Battersea Power Station ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Sime Darby | SP Setia

*• Architect:* Rafael Viñoly | Gehry Partners | Foster + Partners | Wilkinson Eyre | dRMM | SimpsonHaugh | Bjarke Ingels

*• Cost:* £8 billion

*• Residential units:* 3,400


This winter at Battersea Power Station, photos courtesy of BPS and James Burns:


----------



## SE9

*Haggerston Baths* | Haggerston E2

London forum thread: Haggerston Baths | Haggerston
Official website: http://haggerstonbathsconsultation.com


Location

*• **Address:* Haggerston Swimming Pool, Whiston Road, London E2

*• London borough:* Hackney

*• Station: *Haggerston ■ | Hoxton ■ 


Project facts

*• Developer:* Castleforge

*• Architect:* Squire & Partners

*• Floors:* 6

*• Floorspace:* 7,245m² (GIA)


Plans for Haggerston Baths have been approved by Hackney Council.


----------



## SE9

*Serpentine Pavilion* | Kensington Gardens W2

London forum thread: Serpentine Pavilion Thread
Official website: http://www.serpentinegalleries.org/explore/pavilion


Location

*• **Address:* Serpentine Sackler Gallery, West Carriage Drive, London W2

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station: *Lancaster Gate ■ | Knightsbridge ■ 


Project facts

*• *21st year of the Pavilion commission

*• Sponsor:* Goldman Sachs

*• Designer:* Theaster Gates


The 2022 Serpentine Gallery Pavilion has been unveiled:


----------



## SE9

*8-14 Grafton Street* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: 8-14 Grafton Street and 22-24 Bruton Lane | Mayfair
Official website: N/A


Location

*•  Address:* 8-14 Grafton Street and 22-24 Bruton Lane, London W1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Bond Street ■■■ 


Project facts

*•  Developer:* O&H Group

*• Architect:* Foster + Partners

*• Hotel rooms:* 94

*• Residential units:* 6


New plans have been submitted for the Grafton Street site, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Whitechapel Road* | Whitechapel E1

London forum thread: Whitechapel Road | Whitechapel
Official website: https://whitechapelroadconsultation.co.uk


Location

*• **Address:* Land to the west of the former Royal London Hospital, Whitechapel Road, London E1

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station: *Whitechapel ■■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Department of Health and Social Care

*• Architect:* Allies and Morrison

*• Floors:* 16 | 7 | 7 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3

*• Floorspace:* 90,505m² (GIA)


Plans for Whitechapel Road life science hub have been submitted, the planning application can be viewed here.


----------



## SE9

*Ensign House* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Ensign House | Isle of Dogs
Official website: N/A


Location

*• Address:* 17 Admirals Way, London E14

• *London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Far East Consortium International

*• Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington

*• Height:* 225m

• *Floors:* 56

*• Residential units:* 495


Plans for Ensign House have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


----------



## SE9

*The Bottle Factory* | Old Kent Road SE1

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://fabrix.london/project-item/the-bottle-factory-se1


Location

*• **Address:* 12 Ossory Road, London SE1

*• London borough:* Southwark

*• Station: *South Bermondsey


Project facts

*• Developer:* Fabrix

*• Architect:* Studio RHE

*• Floors:* 2

*• Floorspace:* 2,690m² (GIA)


The completed refurbishment and conversion of a former ginger beer bottling warehouse in south London:


----------



## Mr.D00p

SE9 said:


> *Ensign House* | Isle of Dogs E14
> 
> 
> 
> *• Height:* 225m
> 
> Plans for Ensign House have been approved by Tower Hamlets Council.


225m?

Pffft...whats the real height, without the cheating spire on top, 180m-190m?


----------



## SE9

The height to roof is 194m.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Love a good spire, even if it's small, so this will definitely add some much needed variation to CW skyline.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Love a good spire, even if it's small, so this will definitely add some much needed variation to CW skyline.


I have nothing against spires from an architectural perspective, I just don't like them being counted in the buildings height, which is mainly done for marketing purposes.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Mr.D00p said:


> I have nothing against spires from an architectural perspective, I just don't like them being counted in the buildings height, which is mainly done for marketing purposes.


Fair enough, apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## SE9

*National Gallery upgrade* | Trafalgar Square WC2

London forum thread: National Gallery Upgrade | Westminster
Official website: https://ng200.org.uk


Location

*• Address:* National Gallery, Trafalgar Square, London WC2

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Charing Cross ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* The National Gallery 

*• Architect:* Selldorf Architects 








Plans have been unveiled for the upgrade of the National Gallery and Sainsbury Wing:


----------



## PortoNuts

Looks like something of the 1930s, so good.


----------



## IThomas

Londinium! 😀











































London's largest Roman mosaic find for 50 years uncovered


Archaeologists have uncovered two highly decorated panels, thought to date back about 1,900 years.



www.bbc.com


----------



## BoulderGrad

Ah, the old timey European construction practice of "just build on top of it..."


----------



## Mr.D00p

IThomas said:


> Londinium! 😀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London's largest Roman mosaic find for 50 years uncovered
> 
> 
> Archaeologists have uncovered two highly decorated panels, thought to date back about 1,900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


----------



## lyonshall

IThomas said:


> Londinium! 😀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London's largest Roman mosaic find for 50 years uncovered
> 
> 
> Archaeologists have uncovered two highly decorated panels, thought to date back about 1,900 years.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Only London can do this. Literally. God bless The Smoke


----------



## SE9

*Wood Wharf* | Canary Wharf E14

London forum thread: Wood Wharf | Canary Wharf
Official website: https://www.woodwharf.com


Location

*• Address:* Wood Wharf, Preston's Road, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* Canary Wharf ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*• Cost:* £2 billion

*• Residential units:* 3,277

*• Office space:* 175,000m²

*• Retail space:* 25,000m²








The KPF and GRID-designed phase has received detailed approval from Tower Hamlets Council:


----------



## Josedc

WOW


----------



## SE9

*197 Kensington High Street* | Kensington W8

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://www.197kensington.com


Location

*• Address:* 197 Kensington High Street, London W8

*• London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*• Station:* High Street Kensington ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* LM Stern

*• Architect:* Stiff+Trevillion

*• Floors:* 5

*• Floorspace:* 590m²


A newly completed office scheme in Kensington:


----------



## airpix84

SE9 said:


> *197 Kensington High Street* | Kensington W8
> 
> London forum thread: N/A
> Official website: https://www.197kensington.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 197 Kensington High Street, London W8
> 
> *• London borough:* Kensington & Chelsea
> 
> *• Station:* High Street Kensington ■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* LM Stern
> 
> *• Architect:* Stiff+Trevillion
> 
> *• Floors:* 5
> 
> *• Floorspace:* 590m²
> 
> 
> A newly completed office scheme in Kensington:



RIP Starbucks.
One of my first 'job searching' location back in 2015. 

Decent redevelopment though!


----------



## onerob

I like that building in Kensington. No need for irregular window spacing or cladding patterns.


----------



## gravesVpelli

onerob said:


> I like that building in Kensington. No need for irregular window spacing or cladding patterns.


I agree. But it is too small to make much of a difference or even any impact. This is more punchy !
Wood Wharf, London: No 8 Harbord Square


----------



## onerob

Definitely a bold move. Unapologetically NYC.


----------



## Archetypist

onerob said:


> Definitely a bold move. Unapologetically NYC.




__
https://flic.kr/p/cFiY8u
Or Chicago- almost a clone of the Marquette building.


----------



## BoulderGrad

Archetypist said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/cFiY8u
> Or Chicago- almost a clone of the Marquette building.


I'm sure you can find a clone of this building in several American cities. Hard to deviate much from "10 story brick clad box."


----------



## MatRG

The Kensington Building, 1 Wrights Lane (Kensington High Street), just 1 minute along from 197 Kensington High Street posted above ^


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^^ Nice and precise detail (probably modular units) and a pleasant enough appearance overall, but small, which is what London seems to like, even on major throroughfares such as Oxford Street - they give the appearance of something provincial and some more height and bulk wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## kerouac1848

Come on, look at the hulks and towers being built on City Road, Aldgate/Whitechapel High Street, Blackfriars Road, York Road (Waterloo), New Kent Road and so on. Pretty much all of those thoroughfares have been transformed. 

If anything, London is building too many hulking buildings along streets where they could be a bit smaller in scale and mass.


----------



## wakka12

Yup tbh I actually usually consciously notice ANY new buildings in London which aren't an unsightly mess of set backs orjust way too tall for the area. They are the standard for development. A sensible and quiet addition like this to central london really shouldn't be such an uncommon sight!


----------



## delores

gravesVpelli said:


> ^^^^ Nice and precise detail (probably modular units) and a pleasant enough appearance overall, but small, which is what London seems to like, even on major throroughfares such as Oxford Street - they give the appearance of something provincial and some more height and bulk wouldn't go amiss.


Provincial? Hardly. London is a diverse city with many types of streets and buildings. Not everything has to look like a manmade canyon. London has its fair share of gigantic buildings.


----------



## nomorevoyeur

delores said:


> Provincial? Hardly. London is a diverse city with many types of streets and buildings. Not everything has to look like a manmade canyon. London has its fair share of gigantic buildings.


Provincial side streets tend not to have Warner Music as neighbours.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Small article in The Times, today.










Good to know they wouldn't turn down an opportunity to build another tower like 22 Bishopsgate (278m).

..and quite surprised at the 80% letting figure, higher than I expected.


----------



## london lad

airpix84 said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> This is a very useful example to understand the power of a very good masterplanning. (that here is obviously lacking).
> Hopefully the Hadid towers will bring a bit more "closeness" to the buildings - if ever built -


How is the master planning lacking? 
Have you actually been along Vauxhall/Nine Elms? 

There is a central spine with some nice landscaping running through it, riverside sites are opened up and the Thames path improved, its bookended by 2 tube stations. Half of the major sites are still half complete construction sites so it's still a bit disjointed but every 6 months or so more and more phases and plots are complete and the jigsaw is starting to stitch together. 

The main issue I find most have with the area is the perception of low quality projects as IMO the first few project's which were the smallest ones which weren't the greatest quality but these are being superceded by the bigger better quality projects (the 1 Nine Elms towers are turning out to be very smart towers IMO).


----------



## geogregor

airpix84 said:


> Hopefully the Hadid towers will bring a bit more "closeness" to the buildings - if ever built -


Not any time soon. TfL has to relocate bus station first. And TfL is broke, they don't have money for anything. Even if they did get funding I have read somewhere that they will need 2-3 years to sort out the bus situation around Vauxhall. Partially because it is part of a wider plans to remove the gyratory from Vauxhall. 







Vauxhall Cross gyratory


We plan to convert the two-way system back to one-way




tfl.gov.uk


----------



## Mr.D00p

geogregor said:


> TfL has to relocate bus station first. And TfL is broke,


TFL is always broke...bunch of militant, freeloading socialists.

Always expecting the public to bail them out of their exorbitant, restrictive work practices.


----------



## geogregor

Mr.D00p said:


> TFL is always broke...bunch of militant, freeloading socialists.
> 
> Always expecting the public to bail them out of their exorbitant, restrictive work practices.


It was one of the few public transport agencies in global cities which pre-pandemic largely covered its running costs from fare revenue:










In most big cities, especially in Europe, public transport is not run for profit. It is enabler for economic activity in dense cities.


----------



## JimB

SOG said:


> Architecturally with the exception of Rogers' Buildings and the US Embassy is really disappointing. They could have done so much better and with so much more ambition than just speculation. KPF uses to design some of the best toweers out there and here they look like scrap you'd find in a Manchester Suburb. *Any european great City like Paris,Milan or even Warsaw has built far better buildings of the same height*.
> Anyway City of london future skyscrapers are really fine, tbh.


You're not really comparing apples with apples. While the quality of some the Nine Elms development is less than optimal, I don't think that, on the whole, it's anything like as bad as some are making out. Especially when you consider that this isn't one of London's primary clusters.

Sure, Paris, Milan, and Warsaw have all built some great skyscrapers. But do they have tertiary, quaternary or quinary clusters to compare with Nine Elms that are of a similar quality to their primary clusters? I think not.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

geogregor said:


> So, to finish the area off, a few shots from around Battersea Power Station:


Controversial but I think the buildings around BPS are dreadful. The landscaping looks excellent, pathways etc very tidy, but the buildings themselves are absolutely horrendously designed and look of very poor quality. The only saving grace is the station itself, the new stuff adds absolutely nothing to its majesty.

It's parasitic, cheap looking garbage that's leeching off of the original building.

London could do so much better.


----------



## geogregor

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Controversial but I think the buildings around BPS are dreadful. The landscaping looks excellent, pathways etc very tidy, but the buildings themselves are absolutely horrendously designed and look of very poor quality. The only saving grace is the station itself, the new stuff adds absolutely nothing to its majesty.
> 
> It's parasitic, cheap looking garbage that's leeching off of the original building.
> 
> London could do so much better.


My biggest problem is not with the architecture of the individual buildings (however I'm not convinced by quality of blocks designed by Gehry) but with the amassing. Especially the long wall from the west which is casting shade on the area in the afternoons, especially outside the summer season.

It should be broken into more buildings to create gaps allowing more sunshine in the afternoons.


----------



## geogregor

Good shot of the Nine Elms area from the air:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot









Battersea:









And both, from beginning of the year:


----------



## geogregor

Goodluck Hope project looks almost finished.

It is located where Bow Creek joins the Thames.





__





Goodluck Hope | Apartments in London


At the meeting point of two great rivers, a new Island destination has emerged. Industrial inspired apartments bathed in stunning riverside light.




www.goodluckhope.com






P1170283 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170288 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170300 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170301 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170642 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170646 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170649 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Nova Victoria, next to Victoria station:




__





Nova, SW1 | Landsec







www.landsec.com





https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## delores

Probably the best view of Nova. Above.


----------



## geogregor

Changing skyline of Croydon in south London:

P1170159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The tallest tower will be 150 m tall modular tower:








College Road, Croydon - Tide Construction







tideconstruction.co.uk









HTA Design - College Road


HTA Design - College Road




www.hta.co.uk






P1170154 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170139 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.D00p

Best place to see Croydon...from a very,very long way away.

😁


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^ That's a bit harsh for Geogregor and others


----------



## geogregor

gravesVpelli said:


> ^^^ That's a bit harsh for Geogregor and others


Don't worry, I don't live in Croydon 

One more place which Mr.D00p might "enjoy" is Lewisham, where a "mini cluster" is developing.

For people unfamiliar with London, Lewisham is major rail station in SE London, place where you can change from suburban trains to DLR for Canary Wharf. In recent years the area is densyfing and more and more towers are rising around the station. Not very tall, mostly 100 m mark, up to around 30 floors.


P1170170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170131 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Main developments aunder construction are:

Lewisham Gateway:





__





Home - Lewisham Gateway


Discover Home and how the Lewisham Gateway mixed-use regeneration scheme brings homes and retail to life.




www.lewishamgateway.co.uk









__





Lewisham Gateway | Muse Developments







www.musedevelopments.com





It has topped out:

P1170682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Another large development is Conninghton Road which takes over underused car parks around supermarket:









Conington Road • Projects • EPR Architects


EPR Architects - Conington Road • Projects • EPR Architects




www.epr.co.uk





The tallest tower here will be 34 floors high:

P1170676 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170666 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lower elements next to DLR tracks:

P1170668 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lewisham is really changing from this perspective:

P1150600 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

There are other smaller schemes under way around Lewisham, for example Axion House:



https://www.prp-co.uk/projects/workplace/detail/axion-house,-lewisham.html




P1160207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Plus many others in the pipeline. The largest possible change will be demolition of the Lewisham shopping centre. Consultations are now ongoing on the shape of the replacement development:









Help us shape the future of Lewisham Shopping Centre!


We are preparing plans for the redevelopment of the shopping centre. The redevelopment of the centre can also create exciting opportunities to transform the wider town centre. We would very much like your views and contributions to our ideas.




lewishamcentral.commonplace.is


----------



## geogregor

Past:









And present:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520846292901154816


----------



## delores

Amazing transformation. Battersea PS is a huge building. Looking forward to how the office interior and restored sections internally will look in their finished state.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the most spectacular projects of the last 20 years


----------



## geogregor

Another interesting project. Former US embassy is being converted to luxury hotel by the new Qatari owners. Value of the whole projects (I assume including the land price) is quoted at around £1bn. 

It was iconic modernist building designed by Eero Saarinen. Because of that the facade is being retained while behind a completely new structure is being build. But some of the fittings and decorations are stored and will return.









David Chipperfield plans to convert US Embassy into hotel


David Chipperfield has released details of his plans for the Eero Saarinen-designed US Embassy in London, which his firm will convert into a 137-room hotel




www.dezeen.com













Former US Embassy to become second London home for Rosewood - SPACE | International Hotel Design


The former US Embassy, housed at 30 Grosvenor Square London is set to become the Rosewood brand’s second home in London, Qatari Diar has announced. Recognised for delivering some of London’s most celebrated landmark schemes, the development is the latest example of Qatari Diar’s continued...




hotelspaceonline.com






P1170825 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170833 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170798 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170801 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170808 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170812 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170814 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170824 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I think the new windows fit the original facade well. I'm really curious of the finished product.


----------



## UrbanFutures

Is the facade being cleaned before completion? Looks like it would benefit


----------



## BoulderGrad

UrbanFutures said:


> Is the facade being cleaned before completion? Looks like it would benefit


A nice cleansing fire would help... yeesh the 60's and 70's were not kind to architecture. All for adaptive reuse and preserving architecturally significant pieces of architecture from every period. I just struggle to think of any from that period.


----------



## MatRG

UrbanFutures said:


> Is the facade being cleaned before completion? Looks like it would benefit


If the project is costing £1bn, I think they will clean the facade...😅


----------



## Mr.D00p

UrbanFutures said:


> Is the facade being cleaned before completion? Looks like it would benefit


Best cleaning solution for any brutalist facade in London...is about 20 well placed demolition charges.


----------



## geogregor

Ah, Mr,D00p and his well known (in London threads) love for brutalism 

BTW, I would argue that this is example of modernism rather than pure brutalism 

Oh, this might belong to transport thread but we should mention it here as well. The date of opening Crossrail was finally announced. It will open on Tuesday 24 May:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521772870942138368
After all it is the biggest project in London i recent decades.


----------



## Mr.D00p

geogregor said:


> It will open on Tuesday 24 May:


..Years late and Billions over budget.

Sounds about par for the course, for TFL.

😁


----------



## geogregor

Mr.D00p said:


> ..Years late and Billions over budget.


True. Like most big infrastructure projects world over. Have you read about 2nd Avenue subway in NYC? Or Berlin airport? How about Stuttgart 21? 

HS2 will probably be over budget, so will be Grand Paris Express and many others.

Still, taking to account the lifespan of such infrastructure assets (century or more) it will soon be seen as minor detail, footnote in the history books. In 10-20 years (or even less) only nerds on forum like this one will remember cost overruns or construction delays.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Can't wait to see the Saarinen building finished, the new windows look great already.


----------



## Shenkey

Mr.D00p said:


> Best cleaning solution for any brutalist facade in London...is about 20 well placed demolition charges.


It is good to preserve some.

That you are can be reminded what to avoid in the future.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

You can always expect some real hot takes from roman profile picture accounts.


----------



## Atmosphere

geogregor said:


> True. Like most big infrastructure projects world over. Have you read about 2nd Avenue subway in NYC? Or Berlin airport? How about Stuttgart 21?
> 
> HS2 will probably be over budget, so will be Grand Paris Express and many others.
> 
> Still, taking to account the lifespan of such infrastructure assets (century or more) it will soon be seen as minor detail, footnote in the history books. In 10-20 years (or even less) only nerds on forum like this one will remember cost overruns or construction delays.


Or the North-South subway line in Amsterdam, which took over 15 years to build (with 7 years delay)..


----------



## geogregor

Time for another large regeneration, this one pretty much finished. Royal Wharf in Silvertown, on former industrial wastelands in the docklands. In total developer built over 3000 flats in dense urban quarter. I was skeptical following its progress online over the years but in real life it looks actually pretty good. 

Some details:





Royal Wharf | Ballymore







www.ballymoregroup.com





Map:









And lots of photos from my visit yesterday:

P1180461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180469 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180474 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180486 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180495 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180498 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180553 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1180562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180576 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180579 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180585 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180589 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180590 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180603 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1180604 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180607 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180608 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180622 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220505_180843 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

It is served by the DLR and river boats docking at a new pier.

Seen from river a few days ago:

P1170596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170609 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

There are plenty of postindustrial wastelands still in the area. They recently started working on neighboring plot:





Riverscape | Ballymore Oxley


New riverside apartments on the edge of the Thames. Riverscape is surrounded by parks & gardens with panoramic views towards Canary Wharf, the City & beyond.




www.riverscape.co.uk














P1180303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180305 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180464 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180490 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180499 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180527 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## delores

I like it but it does need some retail and F&B to liven the place up. I'm sure that will come over time.


----------



## geogregor

delores said:


> I like it but it does need some retail and F&B to liven the place up. I'm sure that will come over time.


There are already some retail and eating out options and there are more retail units still to be let out. One close to the pier is hosting sale office for the neighboring development. I guess it will eventually be utilized by some restaurant or pub as it has great location close to the Thames.

It is here, at the base of that tall block, right by the pier exit:

P1180512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Frank Gehry frames Battersea Power Station with housing blocks


Rippled white facades punctured by large windows define the mixed-use Prospect Place development that Pritzker Architecture Award-winning architect Frank Gehry has completed at Battersea Power Station in London.




www.dezeen.com






















































































I'm not sure about those columns in the bedroom...


----------



## Mr.D00p

The London climate is not going to be very kind to that white facade.

I hope the exorbitant service charge on these shoe boxes includes upkeep & cleaning of it.


----------



## bonquiqui

geogregor said:


> Frank Gehry frames Battersea Power Station with housing blocks
> 
> 
> Rippled white facades punctured by large windows define the mixed-use Prospect Place development that Pritzker Architecture Award-winning architect Frank Gehry has completed at Battersea Power Station in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about those columns in the bedroom...


Fantastic set of pictures I can see someone filming an onlyfans vid on the first picture.


----------



## SE9

Look forward to seeing how Gehry's flower building turns out in the flesh.


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk


Project facts

*•  Cost:* £18.7 billion

*• Stations:* 41

*• Route length:* 117km

*• Operating speed:* 140km/h

*• Rolling stock:* Bombardier Aventra


The Elizabeth Line has been officially opened by the Queen, ahead of the commencement of services next Tuesday:

• *BBC News: *Elizabeth line: Queen makes surprise visit to Paddington Station
• *Sky News: *Queen makes surprise appearance to open new Elizabeth line in London
• *CNN:* Queen Elizabeth makes surprise appearance at opening ceremony of London train line


----------



## SE9

*Borough Triangle* | Elephant & Castle SE1

London forum thread: Borough Triangle | Elephant & Castle
Official website: http://www.boroughtriangle.co.uk


Project facts

*• **Address:* Borough Triangle, Newington Causeway, London SE1

*• London borough:* Southwark

*• Station:* Elephant & Castle ■■


Project facts

• *Developer:* Berkeley Group

• *Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington

• *Floors:* 46 | 42 | 18

• *Residential units:* 838


Emerging plans for Borough Triangle in Elephant & Castle:


----------



## delores

SE9 said:


> *Borough Triangle* | Elephant & Castle SE1
> 
> London forum thread: Borough Triangle | Elephant & Castle
> Official website: http://www.boroughtriangle.co.uk
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• **Address:* Borough Triangle, Newington Causeway, London SE1
> 
> *• London borough:* Southwark
> 
> *• Station:* Elephant & Castle ■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> • *Developer:* Berkeley Group
> 
> • *Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington
> 
> • *Floors:* 46 | 42 | 18
> 
> • *Residential units:* 838
> 
> 
> Emerging plans for Borough Triangle in Elephant & Castle:


At last some towers with a crown. All be it fairly small.


----------



## cardiff

delores said:


> At last some towers with a crown. All be it fairly small.


The Razor not got a significant crown for you?


----------



## delores

cardiff said:


> The Razor not got a significant crown for you?


In a more of a traditional sense. Rarely towers in London do this.


----------



## wakka12

SE9 said:


> *Borough Triangle* | Elephant & Castle SE1
> 
> London forum thread: Borough Triangle | Elephant & Castle
> Official website: http://www.boroughtriangle.co.uk
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• **Address:* Borough Triangle, Newington Causeway, London SE1
> 
> *• London borough:* Southwark
> 
> *• Station:* Elephant & Castle ■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> • *Developer:* Berkeley Group
> 
> • *Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington
> 
> • *Floors:* 46 | 42 | 18
> 
> • *Residential units:* 838
> 
> 
> Emerging plans for Borough Triangle in Elephant & Castle:


These towers look gorgeous and will also kindly block out many views of the existing hideous towers of elephant and castle


----------



## Ecopolisia

wakka12 said:


> These towers look gorgeous and will also kindly block out many views of the existing hideous towers of elephant and castle


Yeah and oh except for StrataSE1 OF COURSE,otherwise sure..Right?Goodie..lol..🙄😅🙂🤌👍


----------



## SE9

*International Way* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: International Way | Stratford
Official website: https://www.internationalway.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Land bound by International Way and Stratford International, Stratford E20 

*• London borough:* Newham

*• Station:* Stratford International ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Telford Homes | L&G

*• Architect:* Suttonca

*• Height:* 85m | 85m

*• Floors:* 27 | 27

*• Residential units:* 380
















Site preparation ongoing at International Way, photos courtesy of nialltg:


----------



## airpix84

SE9 said:


> Look forward to seeing how Gehry's flower building turns out in the flesh.


You don't. Trust me.

The detailing of those facades is some of the most horrible things I have ever seen in my life. 
Whoever built it should be ashamed of themself and Gehry too for not supervising.

Still better though than BIG's sunken square, I still have nightmares from the handrails details and materials...


----------



## hugh

cardiff said:


> The Razor not got a significant crown for you?


The 'Praying Mantis' - one of my favourite London high rises.


----------



## Archetypist

wakka12 said:


> These towers look gorgeous and will also kindly block out many views of the existing hideous towers of elephant and castle


The best view is always from inside the ugliest building


----------



## SE9

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: http://www.crossrail.co.uk


Project facts

*•  Cost:* £18.7 billion

*• Stations:* 41

*• Route length:* 117km

*• Operating speed:* 140km/h

*• Rolling stock:* Bombardier Aventra


The first day of services on the Elizabeth Line, the largest single increase in London's rail capacity in 70 years:


----------



## Mr.D00p

Good to see London's new WW3 public bomb shelter, finally open to residents...The Nuclear Apocalypse may now begin.


----------



## Josedc

???


----------



## BoulderGrad

Josedc said:


> ???


During WW2 and the Battle of Britain, it was very common for tube stations to act as air raid shelters. People would sleep down there en masse as it was a fair bit safer than being above ground. With current conflicts happening in Europe, it's not totally crazy to wonder if tube stations will need to be used the same way again. Especially the Crossrail stations as these had to be dug DEEP to maneuver around other transport infrastructure.


----------



## bonquiqui

I got my eyes on Liverpool Street station wearing this for domesday


----------



## JamieUK

Shes dressed in a giant french tickler.


----------



## Tellvis

Mr.D00p said:


> Good to see London's new WW3 public bomb shelter, finally open to residents...The Nuclear Apocalypse may now begin.


Don’t think you would have time to get down there…..


----------



## SE9

*London's ‘Elizabeth’ line finally opens*
Reuters | May 2022


----------



## SE9

*The Power of Construction: London's £19BN Elizabeth Line*
B1M | May 2022


----------



## SE9

*IQL S1 and S11* | Stratford E20

London forum thread: The International Quarter | Stratford
Official website: https://iql.commonplace.is


Location

*• Address:* Plots S1 and S11, International Quarter London, London E20

*• London borough:* Newham

*• Station:* Stratford ■■■■■ | Stratford International ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Lendlease | LCR

*• Architect:* Alison Brooks Architects

*• Height:* 120m | 51m

*• Floors:* 35 | 14

*• Residential units:* 350

*• Floorspace:* 33,125m² (GEA)


Plans for plots S1 and S11 have been approved by the London Legacy Development Corporation.


----------



## MatRG

101 on Cleveland Street, Fitzrovia

(finished about 9 months ago now)


----------



## SE9

*Stratford Assembly* | Stratford E15

London forum thread: Stratford Assembly | Stratford
Official website: https://jubileehouse.info


Location

*• Address:* Jubilee House and Broadway House, Farthingale Walk, London, E15

*• London borough: *Newham

*• Station:* Stratford ■■■■■


Project facts

*• Developer: *Spiritbond | Schroder

*• Architect: *AHMM

*• Height:* 115m

*• Floors:* 36

*• Student accommodation units: *716

*• London Academy of Excellence: *8,815m² (GIA)


Plans for Stratford Assembly have been approved by the LLDC.


----------



## gravesVpelli

MatRG said:


> 101 on Cleveland Street, Fitzrovia
> 
> (finished about 9 months ago now)
> 
> View attachment 3285109
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285137
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285139
> 
> View attachment 3285138


Very attractive, discreet, modest and unassuming. Despite the standard box + balconies, it shows that the appearance of the black verses white finish can make all the difference.


----------



## hugh

Love the ode to the former PO - now BT Tower. Incidentally, initially I missed the satellite dishes, but now think it's an improvement.


----------



## geogregor

BoulderGrad said:


> Especially the Crossrail stations as these had to be dug DEEP to maneuver around other transport infrastructure.


Actually in many places Elizabeth Line was build above the existing tube lines, for example at Tottenham Court Road where Northern Line runs below. 

But it is amazing addition to London transport. spacious and modern:

I couldn't resist and went for a spin on the first day. Not in the early morning, with all the enthusiast and bloggers, but later in the afternoon. A few shots:

Startnng at Paddington where I change from one of the oldest trains in London, Bakerloo stock from early 70s:

P1190944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Link from the Bakerloo Line:

P1190947 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Impressive main entrance:

20220524_162353 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Huge contrast with Bakerloo Line 

P1190953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_162257 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Long platforms:

P1190968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190969 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Tottenham Court Road:

P1190975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Many people take photos and selfies 

P1190978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1190983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Platforms are huge:

P1190992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_163922 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_164312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_164809 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200017 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200029 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_165527 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200037 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1200035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I like the flowing forms, no sharp corners:

P1200038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_165655 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_170134 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Long corridor between platforms, linking Liverpool Street and Moorgate:

20220524_171035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Directions:

P1200073 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_171129 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200058 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_171430 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200066 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200068 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1200079 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200092 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200094 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200097 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_173935 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220524_174245 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

As I said, brilliant addition to London.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

geil


----------



## geogregor

Going back to the surface. At Elephant & Castle there is major project just starting, replacing old shopping centre from the 60s.

Project website:





A new town centre is emerging at Elephant and Castle. - Elephant and Castle Town Centre


A new town centre is emerging at Elephant & Castle,... Read more




elephantandcastletowncentre.co.uk





Some visuals.














































That's what was recently demolished:


DSC09779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09845 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09847 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And now we have very busy site with piling ongoing:


20220525_180152 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220525_175744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Just below the platform of the railway station is some sort of balcony with site drawings:

P1200187 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Crane base is awaiting placement:

P1200192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Part of the project is building station box for the new entrance to Elephant & Castle tube station.

I have a lot of happy memories from the old shopping centre. We had quite a few work parties and birthdays in the old bowling alley (cheep and cheerful) and we enjoyed nice Polish restaurant which was operating there for a while. But of course it had to go, it really never fitted to the area and was never really particularly successful commercially as far as I know.

The only problem with the new development is that TfL might not have money to fit out new station box, so it might stay empty for a while.


----------



## geogregor

White City area in west London:


----------



## geogregor

Last plots are being filled in the area of old railway yards north of Kings Cross and St Pancras station. This part of London has changed massively over the last 10-20 years:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot









Facebook office are being finished:








Meta unveils King's Cross office designed by Bennetts Associates


Social media brand Meta, formerly the Facebook Company, has opened the first of two offices in London's King's Cross neighbourhood, featuring landscaped roof gardens and terraces.




www.dezeen.com







> At 39,500 square metres, 11-21 Canal Reach is the biggest office building in the King's Cross Estate. It was designed by Bennetts Associates with the aim of promoting local biodiversity and staff wellbeing, and features 3,900 square-metres of landscaped roof gardens and terraces.

























































Google needs a bit more time with its gigantic "groundscraper":


P1160562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160563 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190821 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Those are not the latest shots but it is very slow development. Which is a bit surprising, one could think that Google would be able to splash cash for quick construction.


----------



## Mr.D00p

geogregor said:


> Which is a bit surprising, one could think that Google would be able to splash cash for quick construction.


I bet they don't even really want the place now, post pandemic.

Only reason they're still building it is because its no doubt cheaper than cancelling construction contracts and too much hassle to try and dispose of a half built building, I mean, who the hell else is going to want such a massive, bespoke building as this?

I'm sure it will open as planned, in time, but I'm also sure it will never be fully utilised or have as many people working there as originally envisioned..


----------



## london lad

It's a very strange one this HQ. This project started well before the 3 Facebook buildings nearby even made it to planning yet they are all built and open now. It can't be due to lack of cash as Google could pay for this building out of pocket change.

They also have several buildings in London including over the road from this so if they needed to scale back they could easily consolidate into this building they actually own and come out of the leased buildings nearby.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tonkin Liu gets green light for ‘radical’ overhaul of Grosvenor Square.*

Ahead of its 300th anniversary, the transformation of grade II listed Grosvenor Square has been unanimously given the green light by Westminster City Council.

Grosvenor expects to begin work on London’s second largest garden square in early 2024, turning it into an extraordinary urban garden with ground-breaking environmental credentials. 

The reimagined 6 acre garden will celebrate and preserve the square’s historic features and introduce new elements including:


A shaded garden containing biodiverse planting
A central open garden re-instating the original 1720s oval design
Waterfall canopies, wetlands and channels capturing and storing rainwater for re-use 
Play spaces and an education building 













































Grosvenor Square transformation gets green light


Extraordinary urban garden will drive significant biodiversity net gain and enhance access to high quality green space in central London




www.grosvenor.com


----------



## Mr.D00p

Pffft!...should be cleared out and build (at least) a 350m tower in it is place.

This is the center of London, if you want pointless little green spaces like this, then go live in the countryside, dammit!


----------



## PepeVLC




----------



## MarshallKnight

PepeVLC said:


> What an absurd reasoning. A world class city which is known for its glorious open spaces, specially garden squares, which are its urban crown jewels,according to you needs to destroy one of them-which is, in fact, within a neighborhood specially known for its domestic size despite being a city centre or downtown-to build an sterile skyscraper 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Right, that was the joke.


----------



## Mr.D00p

PepeVLC said:


> What an absurd reasoning. A world class city which is known for its glorious open spaces, specially garden squares, which are its urban crown jewels,according to you needs to destroy one of them-which is, in fact, within a neighborhood specially known for its domestic size despite being a city centre or downtown-to build an sterile skyscraper 🤣🤣🤣🤣😅


Humour doesn't really travel in non native languages, does it.

I thought the ' ' at the end of the post made my intention clear, but I guess not.


----------



## gravesVpelli

At last, a new and different architect - refreshing after so many projects by repeated practices. The tower could be worth building !


----------



## capslock

bonquiqui said:


> That renovation is splendid


Oh there is soooo much gorgeous-ness in there - old and new. Many photo opportunities not yet published on the interweb. It has been a real labour of love on one of the most complex projects possible. If this isn't a third Stirling Prize for WilkinsonEyre, then I don't understand what it would take.


----------



## BlackCountryAl

What's the tower behind the gherkin in the model?


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved after planning battle.*

A Fulham tower block has been approved by the government after locals complained it was too big, with one saying it was a better fit for Manhattan. Housing minister Stuart Andrew has approved plans for a 20-storey tower that will create over 130 new homes on Fulham's Clement Attlee Estate.


















Huge Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved


Locals feared the new building would 'dominate the skyline'




www.mylondon.news


----------



## capslock

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved after planning battle.*
> 
> A Fulham tower block has been approved by the government after locals complained it was too big, with one saying it was a better fit for Manhattan. Housing minister Stuart Andrew has approved plans for a 20-storey tower that will create over 130 new homes on Fulham's Clement Attlee Estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved
> 
> 
> Locals feared the new building would 'dominate the skyline'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mylondon.news


Looks ok. Got to love NIMBY complaining style.

We once had an objector to a planning application we'd prepared who used the 'won't somebody think of the children' line of attack. Same application, 'human rights' got raised. There was a local campaign group and the local councilor was roped in.

The application was for four terraced houses on the site of some existing light industrial units that had fallen into dis-repair.
It was was granted after being amended to three terraced houses.

Basically the locals had got used to using the site as free parking and were miffed about losing it. We knew we were picking a fight.
The developer, knowing there would be issues, asked us to draw up a scheme for 4 houses - he would have taken it of course, but 3 was all we ever thought we would get on the site. The fourth was simply the sacrificial pound of flesh. The locals got their minor 'victory', the developer got what he wanted, we got paid for drawing up two schemes and the local councilor got to act like a man of the people. Everybody won, and what happened was what was always going to happen from the beginning. The system worked!


----------



## tommysmithy22

BlackCountryAl said:


> What's the tower behind the gherkin in the model?


Is it meant to be the Gotham City/Stanza/40 Leadenhall building?


----------



## Mr.D00p

capslock said:


> The developer, knowing there would be issues, asked us to draw up a scheme for 4 houses - he would have taken it of course, but 3 was all we ever thought we would get on the site.


Pretty sure quite a few tower developers 'build in' a reduction in height to what they actually want when submitting a planning app.

Want to build a 40 floor tower somewhere in London, where planning approval maybe tricky? put in an application for 50 floors, knowing that a sacrificial 10 floor haircut, that they never intended to build anyway, will keep the NIMBY tosser happy... 😁


----------



## wakka12

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved after planning battle.*
> 
> A Fulham tower block has been approved by the government after locals complained it was too big, with one saying it was a better fit for Manhattan. Housing minister Stuart Andrew has approved plans for a 20-storey tower that will create over 130 new homes on Fulham's Clement Attlee Estate.
> 
> View attachment 3471519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Fulham tower block 'more in keeping with Manhattan' approved
> 
> 
> Locals feared the new building would 'dominate the skyline'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mylondon.news


In keeping with one of the most architecturally impressive places on earth? The NIMBYs are right, we'll take it!


----------



## Mr.D00p

wakka12 said:


> In keeping with one of the most architecturally impressive places on earth?


New York?

Really?

From a distance the skyline is majestic, sure, but get up close & personal and there is an awful lot of low-mid rise crud being hidden by those towers blinding people to the other 90% of NY's architecture.


----------



## wakka12

Mr.D00p said:


> New York?
> 
> Really?
> 
> From a distance the skyline is majestic, sure, but get up close & personal and there is an awful lot of low-mid rise crud being hidden by those towers blinding people to the other 90% of NY's architecture.


The contiguous hyper density is probably the thing I find most impressive thing about manhattan and sure but I think there are thousands of buildings you just don't see anywhere else on earth which define the area's character more than the filler you are talking about


----------



## Mr.D00p

wakka12 said:


> The contiguous hyper density is probably the thing I find most impressive thing about manhattan and sure but I think there are thousands of buildings you just don't see anywhere else on earth which define the area's character more than the filler you are talking about


Well, its all subjective of course. I've been to NY and whilst its nice place to visit in short doses, the street level urban realm experience & as a place to live, its decidedly 3rd rate compared to the likes of London.


----------



## bonquiqui

Keeping up with Manhattan is never a bad thing as long as it doesn’t involve those big steroids hungry rats


----------



## heymikey1981

I wouldn't mind if they concentrate all skyscrapers within the Isle of Dogs to match midtown Manhattan's skyline.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Heatherwick’s reworked ground-floor frontages for Google HQ approved.

















































































Heatherwick’s reworked ground-floor frontages for Google HQ approved


Heatherwick Studio’s revised designs for retail units at Google’s King’s Cross headquarters have been approved




www.architectsjournal.co.uk





*


----------



## Atmosphere

Those Google HQ renders look way to light and optimistic, with almost fully transparent glass. Looking back it the previous page it looks way more darker in real life.


----------



## rst22

I was last in London in 2002 (not counting airport transfers) and stayed in Vauxhall at a budget hotel about a block from the Tube station. It is utterly astonishing how much that area has changed since then. I remember another area nearby called Pimlico.


----------



## delores

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Heatherwick’s reworked ground-floor frontages for Google HQ approved.
> 
> View attachment 3483287
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483288
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483292
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatherwick’s reworked ground-floor frontages for Google HQ approved
> 
> 
> Heatherwick Studio’s revised designs for retail units at Google’s King’s Cross headquarters have been approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architectsjournal.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think they look worse than the previous design personally.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Atmosphere said:


> Those Google HQ renders look way to light and optimistic, with almost fully transparent glass. Looking back it the previous page it looks way more darker in real life.


Since when have architects renders been about anything but depicting their shiny new designs in all but the very best possible (totally unrealistic) light.?

Its all part of sales shtick.


----------



## chrissus83

BlackCountryAl said:


> What's the tower behind the gherkin in the model?


It is 100 Leadenhall Street


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Arney Fender Katsalidis unveils plans for 285m-tall Bishopsgate tower.













































Arney Fender Katsalidis unveils plans for 285m-tall Bishopsgate tower


Arney Fender Katsalidis (AFK) has revealed a proposal for a 285m-tall office tower at 55 Bishopsgate in the City of London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk






*


----------



## SE9

*55 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: 55 Bishopsgate | City of London
Official website: https://www.55bgconsultation.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 55 Bishopsgate, London EC2

*• Ward:* Cornhill

*• Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Schroders Capital

*• Architect:* Arney Fender Katsalidis

*• Floors:* 58

*• Office space:* 73,000m²

*• Amenity space:* 5,355m²

*• Development value:* £600 million


Details on the emerging plans for 55 Bishopsgate.


----------



## Atmosphere

Damn, thats an awesome design! 

The density of this area will be insane though. I'm curious how all the traffic / people will keep flowing smoothly.


----------



## SE9

*Space House* | Holborn WC2

London forum thread: Space House | Holborn
Official website: https://spacehouseproposals.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* 1 Kemble Street and 43-59 Kingsway, London WC2

*• London borough:* Camden

*• Station:* Holborn ■■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Seaforth Land

*• Architect:* Squire & Partners

*• Height:* 60m

*• Floors:* 18

*• Floorspace:* 35,430m² (GIA)
















The ongoing refurbishment and extension of Space House, photo courtesy of Millcroft Services:


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Why don't they destroy this horror?


----------



## SE9

*The Palm House* | Harrow HA3

London forum thread: N/A
Official website: https://www.folkcoliving.com/homes/the-palm-house


Location

*• Address:* 55-59 Palmerston Road, Harrow HA3

*• London borough:* Harrow

*• Station:* Harrow & Wealdstone ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Halcyon Development Partners

*• Architect:* Hawkins\Brown

*• Floors:* 8

*• Residential units:* 222

*• Floorspace:* 8,229m² (GIA)


The completed Palm House scheme in north west London:


----------



## miguelon

Atmosphere said:


> Damn, thats an awesome design!
> 
> The density of this area will be insane though. I'm curious how all the traffic / people will keep flowing smoothly.


The core of London City, is heavily transit oriented, with mutiple rail, underground, bus and bicycle and walking routes. 

Surface streets are very narrow, following "medieval layout" most vehicles around are utility/delivery vehicles, police cars, taxis and buses.


----------



## geogregor

Bestoftheworld said:


> Why don't they destroy this horror?



Because it looks great  

Anyway, the Nine Elms cluster is really taking shape:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

From the air Google building looks like Imperial Cruiser :

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot









From the distance it is visible that in size it rivals neighboring grand railway stations:









From the ground:

P1250179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220720_132522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli

Bestoftheworld said:


> Why don't they destroy this horror?


It is one of the few 1960s buildings in moulded concrete and plain painted panelling, all perched on pilotis (fashionable at the time) that remains - a sort of mini Centre Point but in the round. London is so hungry for demolishing anything post-war that one should be thankful for small mercies, as this is !


----------



## gravesVpelli

? "Imperial Cruiser" - I wonder whether it will end up more like the Titanic in a few decades' time !


----------



## bonquiqui

geogregor said:


> Because it looks great
> 
> Anyway, the Nine Elms cluster is really taking shape:
> 
> https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


I am looking forward to seeing the other big towers joining the party, they will form a very decent skyline.


----------



## lyonshall

SE9 said:


> *55 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: 55 Bishopsgate | City of London
> Official website: https://www.55bgconsultation.co.uk
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 55 Bishopsgate, London EC2
> 
> *• Ward:* Cornhill
> 
> *• Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* Schroders Capital
> 
> *• Architect:* Arney Fender Katsalidis
> 
> *• Floors:* 58
> 
> *• Office space:* 73,000m²
> 
> *• Amenity space:* 5,355m²
> 
> *• Development value:* £600 million
> 
> 
> Details on the emerging plans for 55 Bishopsgate.



Anything that helps to hide 22 Bishopsgate from the north is more than welcome. It is a hideous slab from that angle

And this new tower has grace and intrigue, at least in the renders

If the City skyline is destined to be a big old pyramid of steel and glass, let us make it intricate, puzzling, complex


----------



## geogregor

Last week the latest addition to London transport network has opened, extension of the Overground to Barking Riverside station. It includes existing tracks as well as new viaduct and new station.





Barking Riverside extension


The extension opened to passengers in July 2022 - work will continue around the station until 2023




tfl.gov.uk













One shot of the viaduct under construction:









And some of my shots from the visit to the station:

P1250364 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250367 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250372 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250374 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250375 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250382 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220720_165820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250390 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250392 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250397 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250424 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220720_171045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250435 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

It looks bright, modern and well designed.


----------



## geogregor

The station was build to serve new district where over 10k houses are planned and under construction:








Barking Riverside | A place to be, become and belong


Powered by people, designed with purpose and built overlooking London’s iconic River Thames, Barking Riverside is a place like no other.




barkingriverside.london






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barking_Riverside





















So far only first phases were build, more is under construction. It should hopefully speed up now as part of the planning condition was opening the transport link first.

Views from the train:

P1250341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250348 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Space, space for development everywhere:

P1250351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

The development is also served by Thames Clipper riverboats which use new pier opened just months ago:

P1250448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## bonquiqui

geogregor said:


> The station was build to serve new district where over 10k houses are planned and under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barking Riverside | A place to be, become and belong
> 
> 
> Powered by people, designed with purpose and built overlooking London’s iconic River Thames, Barking Riverside is a place like no other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barkingriverside.london
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barking_Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far only first phases were build, more is under construction. It should hopefully speed up now as part of the planning condition was opening the transport link first.
> 
> Views from the train:
> 
> P1250341 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250344 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250348 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> Space, space for development everywhere:
> 
> P1250351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> The development is also served by Thames Clipper riverboats which use new pier opened just months ago:
> 
> P1250448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170433 by Geogregor*, on Flickr




That looks so awful, dark, dingy, and deprived of any happiness. A miserable looking place with identical soulless tired looking architecture that gives absolutely nothing but shot me now.


----------



## tommysmithy22

bonquiqui said:


> That looks so awful, dark, dingy, and deprived of any happiness. A miserable looking place with identical soulless tired looking architecture that gives absolutely nothing but shot me now.


Wow!? What a bundle of joy that was to read.. not sure the Barking Riverside masterplan is quite that bad. Even if it doesn't suit everyone's taste, it still has some nice townhouses and a well-thought out zoning. I'm sure most people could find some positives in the development - if nothing else, it makes for better reading than all the negativity and criticism building up in these forums/threads


----------



## tommysmithy22

geogregor said:


> From the air Google building looks like Imperial Cruiser :
> From the ground:
> P1250179 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1250198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20220720_132522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Personally, the precast concrete slab cladding on this is a masterstroke - and it looks even better in-person so would recommend a visit.

I'm not necessarily a Heatherwick fan (although I like several of his buildings) but it's a really smart choice for this prize development. There's something very "London" about the material choice and style without having to conjure the classical flavour of the city's famous landmarks, it respects the 20th century architectural journey and it's also very much a 21st century building - overall a neat knitting into the location.

I think this will come to be a defining building for decades to come!


----------



## geogregor

bonquiqui said:


> That looks so awful, dark, dingy, and deprived of any happiness. A miserable looking place with identical soulless tired looking architecture that gives absolutely nothing but shot me now.





tommysmithy22 said:


> Wow!? What a bundle of joy that was to read.. not sure the Barking Riverside masterplan is quite that bad. Even if it doesn't suit everyone's taste, it still has some nice townhouses and a well-thought out zoning. I'm sure most people could find some positives in the development - if nothing else, it makes for better reading than all the negativity and criticism building up in these forums/threads



Well, I'm in two minds about Barking Riverside. On one hand there is no denying that it is a windswept location. It will face bitter eastern winds coming up the Thames estuary in winters. So far it is also largely an urban wasteland.

But then it is also clean canvas. From what I read they are planning quite a lot of green space, river will also be an asset, especially in summers.

Some info about green spaces design:









Barking Riverside


The development of Barking Riverside is an important step in the revival of East London. Along with the restructuring of the Greenwich Peninsula, the area is a key project and one of the two largest new urban developments in London. The unique position in the heart of the London Thames Gateway...




www.karresenbrands.com





















Architecture might not be the most inspiring but then when it is? Especially if we are talking about mass volmetric developments rather than some luxury exceptions?

I hope the future phases will be better than what they built so far. But I guess we'll see.

It is definitely not a place for me. Too far from real urban environment and the city life. But I'm sure for some people looking for reasonably priced (by London standards) new homes, maybe for families with children, it might be good option.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

edit


----------



## delores

tommysmithy22 said:


> Wow!? What a bundle of joy that was to read.. not sure the Barking Riverside masterplan is quite that bad. Even if it doesn't suit everyone's taste, it still has some nice townhouses and a well-thought out zoning. I'm sure most people could find some positives in the development - if nothing else, it makes for better reading than all the negativity and criticism building up in these forums/threads


There are so many errors in this development, one being cars taking prominence at the front of the homes and lack of street trees. Why is it so hard to hide the cars in the basement, because developers and planners have missed an opportunity to do something better than the standard probably siting costs as an excuse.


----------



## geogregor

delores said:


> There are so many errors in this development, one being cars taking prominence at the front of the homes and lack of street trees. Why is it so hard to hide the cars in the basement, because developers and planners have missed an opportunity to do something better than the standard probably siting costs as an excuse.


In places yes. But some bits don't look too bad, this street is not dominated by parking:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Yes, there could be more trees but they might be still planted.

The thing is that only small fraction of the area was built so far. Depending how they will develop the rest it might turn out as a decent place to live or as a total disaster. It will never however be high end development, it is not that sort of location. 

As I said, for me the biggest drawback is the location, it is bloody far from civilization, on flat and marshy land exposed to the east. The Overground extension improves access but distance is distance.

If we are talking about more central developments, nice shot from Jason showing how the Elephant & Castle area looks like nowadays. Massive improvement on what was there before:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Holocaust Memorial plans dealt further blow by courts.*

The government has been dealt another major blow by the courts in its attempt to build Adjaye Associates’ National Holocaust Memorial in central London.

The Court of Appeal has thrown out two applications by the government to appeal against a court ruling from April 2022, saying there was ‘no real prospect’ of their success. The High Court decision in April, which also went against the government, quashed planning permission for the Holocaust Memorial.









Holocaust Memorial plans dealt further blow by courts


The government has been dealt another major blow by the courts in its attempt to build Adjaye Associates’ National Holocaust Memorial in central London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## MikeVegas

Yea not of fan of Barking Riverside.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Sheppard Robson gets green light to demolish City office for hotel scheme.








*



























Sheppard Robson gets green light to demolish City office for hotel scheme


Sheppard Robson has the go-head to demolish a 1950s office block and replace it with a new 311-bed hotel on the eastern fringe of the City of London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## wakka12

This will really give a lift to the area even if it doesn't turn out quite as nice as the renders. Tbh aldgate is the only place in central london that has nearly no redeeming features, it's just entirely unpleasant all throughout


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Apple Brompton Road / Foster + Partners*


























































































Apple Brompton Road / Foster + Partners


Completed in 2022 in London, United Kingdom. Images by Nigel Young. Apple Brompton Road, another close collaboration between Apple and Foster + Partners, is now open. The new Knightsbridge store is situated between...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## geogregor

Nine Elms from the air

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554048119272251393
And some shots from me:

P1260443 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260444 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr



P1260449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260549 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Today time for another development, The Broadway, located between Victoria Street and St James's Park.

It used to be modernist HQ of Metropolitan Police:


















It was demolished to be replaced by this:






The Broadway, Westminster – Multiplex







tenbroadway.com













Multiplex bags £400m New Scotland Yard redevelopment


Multiplex to start six-tower Westminster Broadway scheme in January




www.constructionenquirer.com














From urban planning point of view opening new passages and replacement of long slab building makes perfect sense. As for architecture... well, let's just say that opinions are "mixed".

It is nearing completion so some of my shots from yesterday:


P1260506 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220801_140754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220801_140953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

For many the most striking feature are "coffin shaped" windows


----------



## Ecopolisia

geogregor said:


> Today time for another development, The Broadway, located between Victoria Street and St James's Park.
> 
> It used to be modernist HQ of Metropolitan Police:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was demolished to be replaced by this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Broadway, Westminster – Multiplex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tenbroadway.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplex bags £400m New Scotland Yard redevelopment
> 
> 
> Multiplex to start six-tower Westminster Broadway scheme in January
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.constructionenquirer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From urban planning point of view opening new passages and replacement of long slab building makes perfect sense. As for architecture... well, let's just say that opinions are "mixed".
> 
> It is nearing completion so some of my shots from yesterday:
> 
> 
> P1260506 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20220801_140754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20220801_140953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260519 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1260523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> For many the most striking feature are "coffin shaped" windows


Or slightly elongated beehive-shaped glass-cladding ,if you will.And,I adore it,I can tell you that much😅🙃👍👌


----------



## geogregor

Ecopolisia said:


> Or slightly elongated beehive-shaped glass-cladding ,if you will.And,I adore it,I can tell you that much😅🙃👍👌


For me it will always be "coffins". Once you see it it can't be "unseen" 

Having said that, I don't think it is that bad development. Could be better but could also be worse. Once public realm opens it might still improve.


----------



## Ecopolisia

geogregor said:


> For me it will always be "coffins". Once you see it it can't be "unseen"
> 
> Having said that, I don't think it is that bad development. Could be better but could also be worse. Once public realm opens it might still improve.


Lol...Ok,sure.But,well what it could get itself an improvement of is that it could have been way taller and would have become an (at the moment it's 
just kinda that) exceptional piece of top modern and almost unique non-masterpiece,but rather more-than-satisfactory architecture, instead🤷😅👍


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^^It's in the Westminster conservation area so would never be taller. Anything approaching a skyscraper-status proposed in the whole of Westminster is forbidden. The borough is now left with isolated high rise scars from the 1960s ! In fact, to have made this group of buildings 8 stories would, perhaps, have been preferable, instead of creating something that is rather crude and brutalist. That said, much of the street (Victoria) is pretty soulless - apart from Cesar Pelli's building at Buckingham Gate (largely overlooked).


----------



## london lad

The recent redevelopment of Buckingham Green nearby is half decent has some quirky buildings so its not all bad on Victoria Street. Certainly a lot more lively and animated that 10 years ago although it still has the feel of a throughfare to more exciting parts of central London.









Buckingham Green: A new address in London, St. James’s Park


Buckingham Green: three seamlessly integrated buildings comprised of 64 luxury apartments, 55,000 sq ft of office accommodation and 11,000 sq ft of retail space.




buckinghamgreen.co.uk


----------



## bonquiqui

london lad said:


> The recent redevelopment of Buckingham Green nearby is half decent has some quirky buildings so its not all bad on Victoria Street. Certainly a lot more lively and animated that 10 years ago although it still has the feel of a throughfare to more exciting parts of central London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckingham Green: A new address in London, St. James’s Park
> 
> 
> Buckingham Green: three seamlessly integrated buildings comprised of 64 luxury apartments, 55,000 sq ft of office accommodation and 11,000 sq ft of retail space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckinghamgreen.co.uk


I like this one very much


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Chipperfield and Feix&Merlin wins contest for £120m LSE building.*

The London School of Economics (LSE) has named David Chipperfield Architects with Feix&Merlin Architects as the winners of its contest for the final ‘set piece’ academic building on its main Holborn campus.

The other finalists, who were revealed in February, were Alison Brooks with Nigerian practice Studio Contra; a team comprising John McAslan + Partners, US-based Tod Williams/Billie Tsien Architects and Bangladesh architect Marina Tabassum; Danish architect Dorte Mandrup with London-based John Robertson Architects; Feilden Clegg Bradley with Danish practice Lendager; and Belfast-based Hall McKnight.













































Chipperfield and Feix&Merlin win contest for £120m LSE building


David Chipperfield Architects with Feix&Merlin Architects have won the competition to design the London School of Economics’ final ‘set piece’ academic building on its main Holborn campus




www.architectsjournal.co.uk





* 








*


----------



## gravesVpelli

A decent choice and the most conservative of the lot. It almost looks like a makeover with new upper stories.


----------



## wakka12

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Chipperfield and Feix&Merlin wins contest for £120m LSE building.*
> 
> The London School of Economics (LSE) has named David Chipperfield Architects with Feix&Merlin Architects as the winners of its contest for the final ‘set piece’ academic building on its main Holborn campus.
> 
> The other finalists, who were revealed in February, were Alison Brooks with Nigerian practice Studio Contra; a team comprising John McAslan + Partners, US-based Tod Williams/Billie Tsien Architects and Bangladesh architect Marina Tabassum; Danish architect Dorte Mandrup with London-based John Robertson Architects; Feilden Clegg Bradley with Danish practice Lendager; and Belfast-based Hall McKnight.
> 
> View attachment 3610442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipperfield and Feix&Merlin win contest for £120m LSE building
> 
> 
> David Chipperfield Architects with Feix&Merlin Architects have won the competition to design the London School of Economics’ final ‘set piece’ academic building on its main Holborn campus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architectsjournal.co.uk


With a prominent new entry point now located also on Portugal Street, it'll make those lanes/narrow roads to the back of the plot feel quite activated. I wonder if there is potential to part pedestrianise them and give them a makeover to feel less like service spaces and more like spill out public space. Could be quite nice.


----------



## geogregor

So, we have this tower rising in the Canary Wharf area (but outside the Canary Wharf estate itself)






One Thames Quay - Upcoming Luxury Tower, London E14


Register your interest in a collection of stylish and contemporary one or two bedroom apartments, with sweeping panoramic views of London. Set within this exciting new opportunity area of the Upper East Side, Canary Wharf E14. Coming Soon.




www.onethamesquay.com






P1260739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260746 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260748 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220804_164234 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220804_164354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260756 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1260894 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Just ordinary residential tower, you say, what's the fun bit, you say.

Well, we actually don't know how tall it will be. The local planners gave the permission for 48 floors and around 160 m (if I remember correctly), even if developer applied for higher option (56 floors around 180 m). 

So that's it, yes? Well, no. The developer has appealed the decision and is fighting to get the original height approved. The case is still ongoing, in the meantime construction is also ongoing.

I guess foundations and all the columns must be designed for the higher option...


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tide gets green light for UK’s tallest modular tower.








*



























Tide gets green light for Canary Wharf modular tower


Volumetric specialist to build 48-storey student skyscraper at Marsh Wall




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Foster + Partners gets go-ahead for reworked Mayfair scheme.








*
*Foster + Partners " Updated " (left) and original plans for the mixed-use scheme in Mayfair.*









































































Foster + Partners gets go-ahead for reworked Mayfair scheme


Foster + Partners has won permission for a reworked mixed-use scheme in Mayfair, central London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Woods Bagot to submit plans for skyscraper by Leadenhall Market.








*










Woods Bagot is designing a 32-storey skyscraper for 85 Gracechurch Street by Leadenhall Market in the City of London.

The new tower would have around 20,000m2 of office space, as well as an 850m2 food court and market hall and 500m2 of other public space, according to an environmental impact assessment scoping report lodged with the neighbouring borough of Westminster last month.









Woods Bagot to submit plans for skyscraper by Leadenhall Market


Woods Bagot is designing a 32-storey skyscraper for 85 Gracechurch Street by Leadenhall Market in the City of London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## gravesVpelli

This is promising and makes sense. It will compliment Leadenhall Market to a degree, will retain the 1930s stone facade and will contribute to filling the gap towards the south. But let's hope the design is decent, which I expect it will be, coming from these architects.


----------



## wakka12

How many more plots are left which are suitable for major highrises in the city , and have had no history of planning applications lodged?


----------



## Mr.D00p

wakka12 said:


> How many more plots are suitable for major highrises in the city are there left, which have had no history of planning applications lodged?


Most of the post war mid-rise junk that went up in the city during the 50's, 60's & 70's are suitable for replacement with (up-to) 150m towers, as long as they don't encroach on the (ridiculous) St.Paul's Cathedral site line restrictions, but AFAIK, there are very few plots that are available for anything taller than that, and those that are, are heading northwards along Broadgate.


----------



## geogregor

Today two housing projects next to Wandsworth Town train station (16-18 minut journey time to Watreloo).

Smugglers Way (B&Q site) and Swandon Way (Homebase site). Both developments are in place or large box retail, in this case two large DIY and home improvement stores, B&Q and Homebase:










This is the future view of the area:
More density proposed for Homebase and B&Q sites in Wandsworth – CJAG News – Local Democracy Reporting









Homebase Site, Wandsworth | Build-To-Rent | Projects | Cast


















It looks that overall we are looking at around 1000 housing units being built. The developers will contribute to the improvement at the railway station, including second entrance. It all looks rather dense.

There is one major flaw in the overall design,, total lack of proper interrogation between the two developments. They are separated by a busy 4-lane road, a quasi dual-carriageway. Basically a traffic sewer.

Smugglers Way development, some shots from yesterday:

P1270791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I would not like to live in the flats facing this road. Cars routinely speed through it from one set of traffic lights to another (completely pointlessly)

P1270802 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270806 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270810 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270815 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270819 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

From the Smugglers Way it will be much more quiet, but then one faces waste processing facility...

P1270822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270826 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270829 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270831 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270837 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Swandon Way development, first seen from the platform of Wandsworth Town station:

P1270788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270781 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And from the ground:

P1270794 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270795 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270796 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1270799 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Replacement of large retails stores, with their surface car parks, by dense housing is obviously welcomed but I think not enough is being done to improve the area, especially the traffic layout.


----------



## geogregor

Designs revealed for £1bn London Blackfriars tower blocks


Fosters design landmark green office skyscraper and two blocks of flats for Southwark site




www.constructionenquirer.com







> The developers Hines and the National Pension Service of Korea bought the site nearly a year ago with existing consented for a residential tower of 53 storeys and an office tower of 34 storeys.
> 
> After appointing Foster + Partners to redesign plans for the 18 Blackfriars Road site it has gone out to public consultation ahead of submitting plans to Southwark Council before the end of the year.





> The tallest will be an office building rising to 210m, a second tower for residential, known as the Stamford Building, will rise to 160m, with a third high rise, The Paris Building, containing affordable flats reaching a height of up to 100m.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

geogregor said:


> The tallest will be an office building rising to 210m, a second tower for residential, known as the Stamford Building, will rise to 160m, with a third high rise, The Paris Building, containing affordable flats reaching a height of up to 100m.


A parisian building affordable... that's noteworthy !


----------



## Mr.D00p

ZeusUpsistos said:


> A parisian building affordable... that's noteworthy !


There is 'affordable' and then there is 'London Affordable'

..the two have very little in common.


----------



## MarshallKnight

geogregor said:


> Designs revealed for £1bn London Blackfriars tower blocks
> 
> 
> Fosters design landmark green office skyscraper and two blocks of flats for Southwark site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.constructionenquirer.com


Wow, that is a knockout design. Is there a thread for this yet?


----------



## cardiff

geogregor said:


> Designs revealed for £1bn London Blackfriars tower blocks
> 
> 
> Fosters design landmark green office skyscraper and two blocks of flats for Southwark site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.constructionenquirer.com


Yuchhhh!!!! What a horrible building, monstrous proportions and awful colour.


----------



## bonquiqui

MarshallKnight said:


> Wow, that is a knockout design. Is there a thread for this yet?


Yeah here’s the link 









18 Blackfriars Road | Southwark | Pre-planning


Nimby attitude? Because you disagree? Bit arrogant if you shut down other opinions with such ignorance. Some people (including myself) appreciate good design but also consider how the design fits within a particular area. I think the scale of this design is inappropriate and I preferred the...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Maccreanor Lavington submits plans for 400-home Canada Water scheme.*

The proposals, which are part of British Land’s huge £4 billion regeneration of Canada Water, include five mixed-use and residential buildings of between three and 27 storeys.

The buildings will sit above a 542-space basement cark park, which will extend underneath the entire 1.71ha plot and some of the parkland walk beyond its western boundary.

The scheme will also have 12,600m² of retail space, including a Tesco Extra mega-store which will be topped by a rooftop podium garden open to residents of each of the five buildings.

















































































Maccreanor Lavington submits plans for 400-home Canada Water scheme


Maccreanor Lavington has submitted detailed plans for 419 homes and a supermarket at Canada Water in south London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## geogregor

Erith starts demolition for £429m Fleet Street job


ISG and Mace chase 21-storey Evergo Tower and Daily Express building revamp




www.constructionenquirer.com























White cloth of death is already wrapping the buildings to be demolished for this development:


P1230184 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Luckily the Daily Express building is staying.


----------



## Mr.D00p

geogregor said:


> Erith starts demolition for £429m Fleet Street job
> 
> 
> ISG and Mace chase 21-storey Evergo Tower and Daily Express building revamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.constructionenquirer.com



Yay!...lets stick a few trees & shrubbery on our proposal, it'll look good to the planners and allow us to virtue signal our green 'we're helping to save the planet' credentials.

.Never mind the fact that our building looks like an amorphous big fat blob turd, shat out into the center of London.


----------



## Spetti

Nothing like architectural greenwashing to get your projects approved by the councils. I can't tell if the council members approving these projects are stupid, or if the developers are lining their pockets to make them look away. 

I'm willing to bet there'll be a total of 5 % of the vegetation shown on those renders.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Spetti said:


> I can't tell if the council members approving these projects are stupid, or if the developers are lining their pockets to make them look away.


More of the case that in London, anything below 100m and the planners really don't care what gets built, because at the end of the day, its just another mediocre mid-rise filler, that no one really takes any notice of.

Planners love them because it means a quiet life for them, with no outraged locals filling their Email inboxes with spurious objections, which means they'll have to do some actual work.


----------



## Braillard

How tall is this one going to be ?


----------



## geogregor

Construction of Paddington Square is getting close to finish:









Homepage - Paddington Square







paddingtonsquare.co.uk










Paddington Square | Sellar Design and Development Ltd


Sellar Design and Development Ltd




www.sellar.com














It might not be to everyone's liking, especially in this location, but I like simplicity of "glass cube" contrasting with the historic architecture around Paddington station, including the station itself:


P1280970 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

They were working on Bank Holiday:

P1280973 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280979 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280985 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280986 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Most importantly part of the development is construction of new entrance to Bakerloo Line. The past entrance was like entry to a dungeon...















Paddington Bakerloo ticket hall


Paddington Tube station will get a new, larger Bakerloo ticket hall and step-free access to the Bakerloo line from street level




tfl.gov.uk













Paddington Bakerloo Line Station Upgrade







www.scottbrownrigg.com










Work starts on new entrance for Paddington tube station - ianVisits


Work has started on the controversial Paddington Cube, which will also include a new entrance to the Bakerloo line platforms under Paddington station.Read more ›



www.ianvisits.co.uk





The new entrance will be in the base of the building:
https://twitter.com/inpaddington


----------



## Mr.D00p

Very funny how they rejected the initial proposal of a nice, slender tower only to let them build a bland Borg Cube, that has no impact on the area whatsoever

Planners, Local residents and their asinine priorities..Build anything just so long as it isn't tall!


----------



## geogregor

I actually like the cube shape. As much as I like skyscrapers here I prefer the cube.


----------



## Union Man

*KOKO *| Camden NW1

London forum thread: KOKO £30m redevelopment | Camden
Official website: N/A


Project facts

*Site:* Koko + Hope & Anchor, 1 Bayham Street and 65 Bayham Place, London NW1

*Architect:* Archer Humphryes Architects

*Developer:* Vevil International

*Floorspace:* 7,281m² (GIA)
​The newly renovated KOKO music venue reopened earlier in the year, hosting a variety of different genre gigs and club nights

Revamped Koko in London promises elevated music experiences

Legendary London music venue KOKO is back and – it’s bigger than ever


----------



## geogregor

We have a date:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565210525646163968
A bit wider view of the development:







And comparison 2013 vs. 2022:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## AbidM

The Apple shop at Brompton Road looks beautiful. Foster and Partner's always seem to know what to do.


----------



## geogregor

Preview of the Battersea Power Station renovated control rooms:






Can't wait for opening...


----------



## geogregor

Lewisham, much less glamorous development


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Make submits plans for Blackfriars office tower.








*













































Make submits plans for Blackfriars office tower


Make has submitted plans for an 18-storey office near Blackfriars Bridge in central London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## dreadathecontrols

What's happened about the multi tower project on Blackfriars Bridge site now in Korean & Fosters hands ?
Is the above in addition or as a rival idea ?









Fosters reveals new tower plans in ‘complete rethink’ for Blackfriars site


Foster + Partners has unveiled plans for a new tower scheme on an empty site near Blackfriars Bridge in a ‘complete rethink’ of WilkinsonEyre’s earlier scheme




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Zaz965

Xusein said:


> Apparently he’s a big NIMBY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charles: High Rises Diminish London
> 
> 
> Heir To British Throne Warns Historic Sites Have Been "Vandalized" By Tall Buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com


King charles III is nimbist. I presume he thinks these big office buildings should be built at a specific place like La Defense, Paris


----------



## Zaz965

I also like beehive-shaped-glass-cladding  
P1260523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

I walk past all the time, and frankly those are some the worst buildings to go up on a prominent London street in memory. Somehow they look cheap.


----------



## delores

Zaz965 said:


> King charles III is nimbist. I presume he thinks these big office buildings should be built at a specific place like La Defense, Paris


But he's right, in lots of cases where inferior construction and design plus a complete disregard to the local context has created some appalling street scapes because of tall buildings. King Charles is not a nimby but wants a better urban environment, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Zaz965

delores said:


> King Charles is not a nimby but wants a better urban environment, nothing wrong with that.


another problem I see in London: a huge amount of narrow streets. London forgot to open wide avenues like Champs Elysees avenue in Paris


----------



## heymikey1981

Zaz965 said:


> another problem I see in London: a huge amount of narrow streets. London forgot to open wide avenues like Champs Elysees avenue in Paris


I love London's narrow streets! That's part of the charm of London. The narrower, the better! 

My favorites are Bow Lane, Carter Lane, Artillery Passage, Lancashire Court, and there's lots more!


----------



## delores

Zaz965 said:


> another problem I see in London: a huge amount of narrow streets. London forgot to open wide avenues like Champs Elysees avenue in Paris


Unfortunately many of London's grand plans especially for the City of London after the great fire of London never came to be. But to be honest London does have a fair share of grand area's and agree that the narrow streets are what make London different in a good way, messy but dynamic.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Colechurch House in Southwark receives planning approval.








*









Colechurch House in Southwark receives planning approval | Foster + Partners


Southwark Council has given planning approval for the redevelopment of Colechurch House site in London Bridge into an exemplar mixed-use scheme, which aims for net zero.




www.fosterandpartners.com


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Love Fosters but mid-rise shmidrise


----------



## TamaSuperstar

I don't mind Colechurch House as a piece of architecture but this area definitely needs a cleanup so this is welcome, teeming with rats of an evening these days. Plus that bar/club situation is quite grim.


----------



## Union Man

*40 Leadenhall Street* | City of London EC3

London forum thread: 40 Leadenhall | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

*Address:* 40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3 | *Ward*: Aldgate

*Station:* Aldgate ■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Henderson Global Investors

*Architect:* Make Architects

*Height:* 154m

*Floors:* 34

*Floorspace:* 82,903m² (GIA)









Construction reaching final stages -


----------



## Union Man

*8 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2

London forum thread: 8 Bishopsgate | City of London
Official website: N/A


Location

*Address:* 6-8 Bishopsgate, London EC2 | *Ward:* Lime Street

*Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■■ | Bank-Monument ■■■■■


Project facts

*Developer:* Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope

*Architect:* WilkinsonEyre

*Height:* 204m

*Floors:* 50

*Floorspace:* 52,954m² (GIA)









8 Bishopsgate nearing completion -


----------



## bonquiqui

Union Man said:


> *8 Bishopsgate* | City of London EC2
> 
> London forum thread: 8 Bishopsgate | City of London
> Official website: N/A
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *Address:* 6-8 Bishopsgate, London EC2 | *Ward:* Lime Street
> 
> *Station:* Liverpool Street ■■■■■■ | Bank-Monument ■■■■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *Developer:* Mitsubishi Estate London | Stanhope
> 
> *Architect:* WilkinsonEyre
> 
> *Height:* 204m
> 
> *Floors:* 50
> 
> *Floorspace:* 52,954m² (GIA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Bishopsgate nearing completion -


That looks phenomenal and that stretch will change forever in the next few years


----------



## geogregor

Time for some daytime shots from the Battersea:

P1340468 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_151541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_152349 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340494 - Copy by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340496 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_152559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340500 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

20221015_152811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_153314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_153522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_153540 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_153907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

I love the cranes:

P1340531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_153944 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Art Deco touches:

P1340536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340542 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340543 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340552 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_154911 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_154929 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221015_155027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

The new buildings around are so awful!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That shot of the chimney between the Gehry buildings is so good


----------



## geogregor

FelixMadero said:


> The new buildings around are so awful!


Some are better than others. Recently Gehry blocks grew on me, initially I was skeptical.

But the wall of buildings from the railway side (west of the site) should be broken up to create more gaps in that overshadowing wall.

It is worth mentioning that there are other developments nearby which are not part of the same site but are close and probably capitalize on proximity to such prominent landmark

For example just across the road from the new tube station student housing is being built:


20221015_145914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340457 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340460 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

It is called Urbannest Battersea. Unfortunately renders don't look too promising, to say the least...






Urbanest Battersea | Home


Welcome to our website which introduces you to our new development at Palmerston Court in Battersea. This innovative scheme will deliver high quality student living, offices, creative workspace and a new pub and events venue. There will also be affordable workspace at a discounted rent. We hope...



urbanestbattersea.whatyouthink.co.uk























Especially the second render looks really bad, I hope it will turn out better.

Another development nearby is Prince of Wales Drive, in place of the old gas holders. It is quite dense development squeezed between railway lines, to the west of Battersea Power Station:


20221015_150556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

That's how it looks from under the railway archges which border Battersea Power Station development, shots from July:

P1230704 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230705 by Geogregor*, on Flickr









Prince Of Wales Drive | New Homes in Battersea | Berkeley Group


A beautiful collection of spacious apartments located on the prestigious Prince of Wales Drive in Battersea.




www.berkeleygroup.co.uk





Overview of the site:









This part of London is going through "once in a generation" transformation.


----------



## heymikey1981

I am really liking Gehry's buildings... looking forward to the Flower centerpiece being built.


----------



## delores

heymikey1981 said:


> I am really liking Gehry's buildings... looking forward to the Flower centerpiece being built.


Up close it seems they are made of painted metal. I don't mind them. Something different to the usual.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Battersea Power Station / WilkinsonEyre.*


Architects: WilkinsonEyre
Year : 2022
Photographs : Peter Landers, Jason Hawkes, Hufton+Crow, John Sturrock, Backdrop Productions


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

It is exemplary, but the balcony above the doors in the river facing facade is terrible.


----------



## geogregor

Google building under construction. The first shot shows how massive it will be, basically larger than the neighboring Kings Cross station...



https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Mr.D00p

I like how Kings Cross symbolised the grey, drab, run down concrete dump that was London in the 1970's to late 1990's, now is the poster child for its urban regeneration.


----------



## spectre000

Battersea Station looks extraodorinary. It was a sea of cranes for so long. I can imagine that still existing for another 100-200 years even.


----------



## napowen

Look inside the newest Elizabeth line station


The last station on the line will open at Bond Street on Monday following a series of delays.



www.bbc.com


----------



## geogregor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582703178700980224


----------



## geogregor

Nine Elms cluster is really taking shape...

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

Plans for Apple offices in Battersea Power Station look promissing:









Apple reveals Foster + Partners-designed offices at Battersea Power Station


Apple CEO Tim Cook has unveiled visuals of the tech giant's offices within Battersea Power Station, which it is designing with UK studio Foster + Partners.




www.dezeen.com







> According to Apple, the offices will encompass 46,000 square metres, split over six floors inside the former industrial building
> The workspaces are being developed to maximise opportunities for collaboration as well as employee wellness.
> In the visuals released by Cook, the six floors of offices can be seen around a large glass-roofed atrium lined with trees.
> The floors will be linked by bridges and incorporate brick-lined balconies.














> According to Apple, the bricks will be hand-fired at the same quarry in Gloucestershire where the power station's original bricks were made more than 70 years ago.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Good to see all that bearded Hipster cash they hoover up each year, being spent wisely.


----------



## bonquiqui

Mr.D00p said:


> Good to see all that bearded Hipster cash they hoover up each year, being spent wisely.


----------



## SE9

HS2: HS2 completes largest ever UK pour of carbon-reducing concrete on Euston station site


----------



## SE9

*Marylebone Square* | Marylebone W1

London forum thread: Marylebone Square | Marylebone
Official website: https://www.marylebonesquare.com


Location

*• Address:* Car Park, Aybrook Street, London W1

*• London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* Baker Street ■■■■■ | Marylebone ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Concord London

*• Architect:* Simon Bowden Architecture

*• Floors:* 6

*• Residential units:* 79

*• Floorspace:* 25,171m² (GIA)
















A topping out ceremony has taken place for Marylebone Square, attended by the Lord Mayor of Westminster:


----------



## SE9

*Bond Street Station* | Mayfair W1

London forum thread: Crossrail stations & associated works | London
Official website: https://www.crossrail.co.uk/route/stations/bond-street


Location

*•  Address:* Eastern Ticket Hall, Hanover Square, London W1

*•  London borough:* Westminster

*•  Lines:* Elizabeth ■ Central ■ Jubilee ■ 


Project facts

*•  Developer:* Transport for London

*•  Architect:* Hawkins\Brown | John McAlsan

*•  Main contractor:* Costain | Skanska


The Elizabeth Line's Bond Street Station opened to the public this morning, attended by the Mayor of London:


----------



## SE9

*Harcourt Gardens* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: South Quay Plaza | Isle of Dogs
Official website: https://www.berkeleygroup.co.uk/developments/london/canary-wharf/south-quay-plaza


Location

*• Address:* South Quay Plaza, Marsh Wall, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Berkeley Group

*• Architect: *Foster + Partners

*• Height:* 192m

*• Floors:* 56

*• Residential units:* 400








Construction progress at Harcourt Gardens, the second tallest tower at South Quay Plaza. Photo courtesy of Arch Wright:


----------



## napowen

Typical shortsighted M&S f*cktards!








M&S warns flagship Oxford Street store will shut if rebuild refused


A public inquiry is deciding whether the retailer can knock down its store near Marble Arch.



www.bbc.com


----------



## delores

napowen said:


> Typical shortsighted M&S f*cktards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S warns flagship Oxford Street store will shut if rebuild refused
> 
> 
> A public inquiry is deciding whether the retailer can knock down its store near Marble Arch.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Ofcourse they threaten. What a horrible company it's become.


----------



## geogregor

Modular tower in Croydon, a quite distant district of London, some 16 km from the centre. It is called College road and it will reach 149 m








College Road, Croydon - Tide Construction







tideconstruction.co.uk






P1340963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340960 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340975 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221022_163010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

These are the tallest towers around but there are quite a few tall-ish projects around.

For example Kindred House (25 floors):





Home | We are Brick By Brick, Built In Croydon for Croydon


We Are Brick By Brick. Built in Croydon for Croydon. Find out more about usand the homes we build within the borough of Croydon.




kindredhouse.co.uk






P1340902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340906 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340913 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

St Michael's Courtyard (21 and 25 floors):

P1340896 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Morello Towers (2 x 25 floors)

P1340976 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340989 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Or Queens Quarter (35, 21, 19 and 13 floors):

P1340914 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

For those unfamiliar with London, Croydon is place with specific challenges. It was redeveloped in the 60s and 70s with big office blocks and car oriented shopping centres which nowadays feel quite dated. There were numerous proposals for overall redevelopments of some of those shopping centres but they are largely stalled. In the meantime developers keep throwing in residential towers (like the examples above) advertising good railway links with central London.

It is all very messy and incoherent.


----------



## lyonshall

London is BONKERS


----------



## joeyoe121

Some nice bars and pubs in Croydon, i know a few people that have moved there recently - seems to be booming


----------



## geogregor

lyonshall said:


> London is BONKERS


Yes, and proud of it. 😉



joeyoe121 said:


> Some nice bars and pubs in Croydon, i know a few people that have moved there recently - seems to be booming


Croydon has "certain reputation", to say it diplomatically. Personally I think it is exaggerated. It is complicated place with some challenges but still has some decent bits and lots of potential. It is not that different from the rest of London beyond zone 3.


----------



## delores

geogregor said:


> Yes, and proud of it. 😉
> 
> 
> 
> Croydon has "certain reputation" to say it diplomatically. Personally I think it is exaggerated. It is complicated place with some chalanges but still has some decent bits and lots of potential. It is not that different from the rest of London beyond zone 3.


It has the potential to be really good. But the Whitgift centre which takes up a huge swathe of land in the centre is holding Croydon back. It needs a complete rethink, a new centre that's not all about retail but a real contribution to making this place desirable and liveable into the future. Hopefully it will happen.


----------



## geogregor

delores said:


> It has the potential to be really good. But the Whitgift centre which takes up a huge swathe of land in the centre is holding Croydon back. It needs a complete rethink, a new centre that's not all about retail but a real contribution to making this place desirable and liveable into the future. Hopefully it will happen.


Oh, absolutely. That shopping centre as well as the area around Nestle building are seriously damaging the area. Bits next to Nestle building look like Detroit after the demolitions. Something has stalled there from what I recall.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Great pics.

Foster Gehry & Peli could build a cluster of supertalls in Croydon & I still wouldn't move there.
Not as bad as Luton & different to Slough & Crawly but no way José.
Snob moi ?..

Seriously though it is booming & should be a great overspill for London with all these tall resi's & one of London's earliest foods courts was there so fair play





Eat.


Browse our food & drink traders to try at BOXPARK Croydon - modern street food & casual dining experiences from all over the world!




www.boxpark.co.uk


----------



## capslock

AUTOTHRILL said:


> It is exemplary, but the balcony above the doors in the river facing facade is terrible.


Curious element to take such a strong objection to.

It links back to an internal event space (not yet open I believe) and probably gives a degree of weather / wind protection to the main retail entrance below it. 

It'll be a great drinks terrace overlooking the river.


----------



## geogregor

The last module was installed on the tallest modular residential tower in Europe:









Incredible video shows stunning views from Croydon's new tallest skyscraper


It is now Europe’s tallest modular building




www.mylondon.news







> The final piece of Croydon’s tallest building has been slotted into place. At 158 149 metres tall, the 50-storey building is almost as tall as the BT Tower and will be the 32nd tallest building in the capital. It is 20 metres taller than the Ten Degrees towers which it stands next to.





> Developer and contractor Tide Construction and Vision Modular Systems expect to complete the new flats in College Road in 30 months. It is made up of 817 studio flats which are set to be offered for rent.


That crappy website has mistake in the text, the tower is 149 m tall not 158, you can check in planning application:






19/04987/FUL | Redevelopment of the site to provide a part 49 storey and part 34 storey building with basements, comprising 817 co-living units (Use Class Sui Generis) within Tower A and 120 residential units (Use Class C3) within Tower B, a cafe (Use Class A3), community use (Use Class D1), associated communal facilities for co-living residents, amenity spaces, cycle parking, disabled parking spaces, refuse and cycle storage and associated landscaping and public realm works | Land Adjacent To Croydon College College Road Croydon, CR0 1PF







publicaccess3.croydon.gov.uk





Photos from the company constructing it:
https://twitter.com/tideconstruct


----------



## geogregor

And latest development by very talented Peter Barber. Good use of very awkward narrow site, located by the busy road









Have I got mews for you: Peter Barber, the miracle creator of dazzling streets


He takes slivers of land and transforms them into thriving communities. As the great housing architect picks up the prestigious Soane medal, he reveals his plan to fix Britain, from Orkney to the Isle of Wight




www.theguardian.com







> An imposing brick wall runs in a sweeping curve along the edge of the North Circular road in Finchley, lined with arches and crowned with crenelations, looking like a fragment of an ancient walled city. A cartoonish pair of towers poke up at either end of the 200-metre long structure, dotted with projecting lookout balconies, as if keeping watch over all who enter London. Situated among all the mock Tudor semis lining the suburban streets, this great brick bastion is an arresting thing to behold.
> 
> The building bears the unmistakable hallmarks of Peter Barber, one of the country’s most distinctive housing architects, who has just been named winner of the prestigious 2022 Soane medal. His leaping brick arches, crenelated terraces and quirky vaulted rooflines can now be found transforming unpromising side streets and leftover backland sites across London. While much contemporary housing has converged towards anonymous slabs of identikit apartments, with single-aspect flats arranged off long, double-sided corridors, Barber’s projects draw on the rich variety of vernacular housing from pre-modern times, breathing new life into centuries-old ways of living that have stood the test of time.
> 
> He has revived the back-to-back, mixed it with the Tyneside flat (pairs of single-storey flats stacked within a two-storey terrace), and spliced it with courtyard housing and the Scottish walk-up tenement, to create a varied vocabulary that feels both familiar and strikingly its own. Arranged in narrow streets, mews lanes and cosy courtyards, his projects have a timeless air, drawing on the basic principles that have made good places for as long as streets have been built – earning him an OBE last year. “It’s an approach that really appeals to people,” says Alex Kuropatwa, client of the Finchley project. “Peter makes the kind of public-spirited housing where people actually want to live.”
> 
> *Edgewood Mews*, that great fortified flank on the edge of the North Circular road, is Barber’s most ambitious project yet. It has been designed on a sliver of land, a leftover verge from a road-widening scheme that never happened. In its programme of selling off small sites to small builders, Transport for London imagined that it might be possible to fit around 50 homes here, most likely in a trio of apartment blocks.
> 
> Approached by Kuropatwa (for whom he designed a stepped, tenement-style mansion block in 2020), Barber took one look at the site and saw, instead, the ideal shape for a new street. His dense, Dickensian vision would create a crescent-shaped mews, lined on either side with terraced houses, little sunken courtyard homes and stacked maisonettes, arranged in a gentle slope – creating more than 100 homes in the process, half classed as affordable in line with TfL’s requirements.
> 
> “It’s firstly about the street,” says Barber, wheeling his bike down the lane, which could almost stand in as the set for a modern-day Hovis ad. “We always try to create the sort of compact, convivial places that might encourage people to meet and get to know each other. Everyone has their own front doors, and the roof terraces and patios are arranged to overlook the street and create a social environment.” Architecture can’t create a community, but if people are more visible to one another, the Barber logic goes, they are more likely to meet, and friendships might develop.
> 
> When you’re standing in the block-paved street, which rises in a gentle mound to accommodate a sunken car park below, you have little idea that the roaring six-lane North Circular is just steps away. The southern side of the mews presents a monumental five-storey edge to the main road, creating a buffer that blocks traffic noise, forming a car-free oasis withing for neighbours to chat and children to play.














> Seen from a moving vehicle, it is a bold piece of highway architecture, the repetitive double-height arches forming a dynamic rhythm as you glide past, with bathrooms projecting out over the pavement like medieval castle privies (only without the hole in the floor). From the other side, the scale is completely different, designed with a cottagey, backstreet feel, where Barber hopes residents’ planting will soon engulf the brickwork (and hide the clumsy array of meter boxes fitted on the street – against the architects’ designs).
> 
> “You would never believe that you are living right next to a highway,” says Ihiri Haswani, who moved here with her three children four months ago. “The secluded world they have created means I can let the kids play out in the street, without worrying about cars. Only a handful of people have moved in so far, but it already feels neighbourly.”













Edgewood Mews, Finchley by diamond geezer, on Flickr


Edgewood Mews, Finchley by diamond geezer, on Flickr


----------



## dreadathecontrols

There's actually a very bizarre rainbow 🌈 coloured tower in Croydon that always cheers us up when we see it from the train.
😊


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Arney Fender Katsalidis submits 63-storey Bishopsgate tower for planning.*

The proposed 285m-tall office tower, which was first revealed at a public consultation this summer, will replace a 10-storey 1992 building.

If built today, it would be the third tallest building in the UK behind The Shard by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, the current national record holder at 310m AOD, and the neighbouring 22 Bishopsgate (295m AOD) by PLP, the highest completed building in the Square Mile.






















































Arney Fender Katsalidis submits 63-storey Bishopsgate tower for planning


Arney Fender Katsalidis (AFK) has submitted its plans for a 63-storey skyscraper at 55 Bishopsgate in the City of London




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## Bestoftheworld

Amazing!


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Been waiting for months.
🤞🏾


MarciuSky2 said:


> *Arney Fender Katsalidis submits 63-storey Bishopsgate tower for planning.*
> 
> The proposed 285m-tall office tower, which was first revealed at a public consultation this summer, will replace a 10-storey 1992 building.
> 
> If built today, it would be the third tallest building in the UK behind The Shard by Renzo Piano Building Workshop, the current national record holder at 310m AOD, and the neighbouring 22 Bishopsgate (295m AOD) by PLP, the highest completed building in the Square Mile.
> 
> View attachment 4117107
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arney Fender Katsalidis submits 63-storey Bishopsgate tower for planning
> 
> 
> Arney Fender Katsalidis (AFK) has submitted its plans for a 63-storey skyscraper at 55 Bishopsgate in the City of London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## london lad

There are also towers being worked up for the 3 plots highlighted. The one on the right will prob be around 130-150m, the one on the left bit of an unknown at the moment but probably wouldn’t be too tall and 99BG in the middle, adjacent to this tower could be anything above 150m+ as it could go as high ( although unlikely as it will probably step down in height) as this latest proposal.

Shame the Tulip was cancelled as it would have balanced out some of those straight edges!


----------



## SE9

*Consort Place* | Isle of Dogs E14

London forum thread: Consort Place | Isle of Dogs
Official website: https://www.aspen-canarywharf.com


Location

*• Address:* 15 Westferry Road, London E14

*• London borough:* Tower Hamlets

*• Station:* South Quay ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* FEC International

*• Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners

*• Height:* 216m | 121m

*• Floors:* 64 | 34

*• Hotel rooms:* 634

*• Residential units:* 231








Construction progress at Consort Place, photo courtesy of the Far East Consortium:


----------



## SE9

*Chelsea Waterfront* | Chelsea SW10

London forum thread: Chelsea Waterfront | Chelsea
Official website: http://www.chelsea-waterfront.co.uk


Location

*• Address:* Chelsea Waterfront, Lots Road, London SW10

• *London borough:* Hammersmith & Fulham

*• Station:* Imperial Wharf ■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Cheung Kong Property Holdings

*• Architect:* Farrells

*• Height:* 122m | 85m

*• Floors: *37 | 25

*• Residential units: *706








The redeveloped Lots Road Power Station emerging from the scaffold, photos courtesy of Carl Thompson:


----------



## bonquiqui

SE9 said:


> *Consort Place* | Isle of Dogs E14
> 
> London forum thread: Consort Place | Isle of Dogs
> Official website: https://www.aspen-canarywharf.com
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 15 Westferry Road, London E14
> 
> *• London borough:* Tower Hamlets
> 
> *• Station:* South Quay ■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* FEC International
> 
> *• Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners
> 
> *• Height:* 216m | 121m
> 
> *• Floors:* 64 | 34
> 
> *• Hotel rooms:* 634
> 
> *• Residential units:* 231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction progress at Consort Place, photo courtesy of the Far East Consortium:


These towers turned out to be nothing like the renders


----------



## Ecopolisia

bonquiqui said:


> These towers turned out to be nothing like the renders


How can you already see that?And,which ones are you specifically referring to?Them all?Well,I on the other hand can't really put a finger on the differences?..Hmm?..To me it does,though.Whatsoever🙃✌


----------



## gravesVpelli

^^ You need to observe the dark (and cheap) matt panelling on the finished cladding system (on the London construction thread) to see the difference...very substandard. And to add insult to injury this tower is to be one of the tallest in the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Luke

Nice to see Lots Road nearly finished. Been a long long time.


----------



## DarJoLe

lyonshall said:


> Lol. ‘Nothing to improve’? You clearly don’t remember this ghastly, grotty corner of London from before. I can recall it vividly, right down to the Dionysus kebab shop
> 
> This is definitely an improvement


That ghastly grotty corner of London had more life to it than a noughties-throwback chrome clad theatre and a bloated oversized office block with I expect another Pret or Caffé Nero ever will have.

Also, Dionysus was legendary, nowhere does a decent unpretentious late night kebab and fish and chips in the West End now


----------



## bonquiqui

Ecopolisia said:


> How can you already see that?And,which ones are you specifically referring to?Them all?Well,I on the other hand can't really put a finger on the differences?..Hmm?..To me it does,though.Whatsoever


Check the London thread for that project


----------



## Ecopolisia

bonquiqui said:


> Check the London thread for that project


Well,I'm already in it?Oh you mean non-international one..Care to be more elaborated and specific here,instead?Like more visually and for convincing reasons.Pls...
Now we at it,I suppose it's just the minor differences,and if we compared them to their respective 3D-renders then I suppose it's not critical and totally clear as day at the ens of the day.Hmm?I bet it's almost as lookalike and as well executed.Is it better,that's of course debatable?..🤷👍


----------



## lyonshall

DarJoLe said:


> That ghastly grotty corner of London had more life to it than a noughties-throwback chrome clad theatre and a bloated oversized office block with I expect another Pret or Caffé Nero ever will have.
> 
> Also, Dionysus was legendary, nowhere does a decent unpretentious late night kebab and fish and chips in the West End now


Gigs 






HOME | GIGS







www.gigsfishandchips.com


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Ha !
DJ showing his age .
Halcyon days of west end life 
We're dinosaurs mate😉


----------



## SE9

*The Broadway* | Westminster SW1

London forum thread: The Broadway | Westminster
Official website: https://orchardplace.london


Location

*• Address:* 8-10 Broadway, London SW1

• *London borough:* Westminster

*• Station:* St James's Park ■■


Project facts

*• Developer:* Northacre

*• Architect:* Squire & Partners

*• Floors: *20 | 19 | 19 | 15 | 15 | 14

*• Residential units: *258

*• Office space: *10,900m²


The recently completed Broadway scheme:


----------



## PepeVLC

SE9 said:


> *The Broadway* | Westminster SW1
> 
> London forum thread: The Broadway | Westminster
> Official website: https://orchardplace.london
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> *• Address:* 8-10 Broadway, London SW1
> 
> • *London borough:* Westminster
> 
> *• Station:* St James's Park ■■
> 
> 
> Project facts
> 
> *• Developer:* Northacre
> 
> *• Architect:* Squire & Partners
> 
> *• Floors: *20 | 19 | 19 | 15 | 15 | 14
> 
> *• Residential units: *258
> 
> *• Office space: *10,900m²
> 
> 
> The recently completed Broadway scheme:


It looks terrible. Such an eyesore in such a prime location midway between Buckingham and the Houses of Parliament...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

PDP refurbishes art deco office with jewel-like extensions in glass and steel


London practice PDP has renovated an art deco office building Eighty Strand, restoring its original finishes and complementing them with glazed pavilions.




www.dezeen.com




































































© Andrew Meredith


----------



## joeyoe121

That is an incredibly smart finish, love the glass roof


----------



## Shenkey

It is not bad, but I prefer green steel parts.

They could have improved it by using bigger glass panels that are curved.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Shenkey said:


> It is not bad, but I prefer green steel parts.
> 
> They could have improved it by using bigger glass panels that are curved.


Oh,like that dark-green terracotta-cladded mid-rise over in NYC,I see.Ok,that one is as equally as beautiful and stylish, according to me of course..Lol..😅🤷✌


----------



## geogregor

Ecopolisia said:


> Well,I'm already in it?Oh you mean non-international one..Care to be more elaborated and specific here,instead?Like more visually and for convincing reasons.Pls...
> Now we at it,I suppose it's just the minor differences,and if we compared them to their respective 3D-renders then I suppose it's not critical and totally clear as day at the ens of the day.Hmm?I bet it's almost as lookalike and as well executed.Is it better,that's of course debatable?..🤷👍


Here are some of my shots from late November. It does look bad, seriously bad.

What the fu*ck is that?

P1380766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Neighbouring plot emptied:

P1380742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

geogregor said:


> Here are some of my shots from late November. It does look bad, seriously bad.
> 
> What the fu*ck is that?
> 
> P1380766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380770 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> Neighbouring plot emptied:
> 
> P1380742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380762 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380768 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380773 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1380791 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Hmmm?Yeah.I somewhat see it now.It's not really what I thought it was in that side of the facade(which weren't really shown in the pics I saw previously btw..)otherwise I suppose it's in many other ways or not that bad,overall..Lol...😅🙃👍👌


----------



## bonquiqui

the windows  the windows are inspired by prison


----------



## Janko Muzykant

Still my favourite city


----------



## SE9

A rundown of active highrise projects in the *City of London*:



1 Undershaft
1 Undershaft, London EC3

*Height:* 290m | *Floors:* 73 | *Architect:* Eric Parry Architects | *Developer:* Aroland Holdings

*Planning application:* City of London 16/00075/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 149,100m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



55 Bishopsgate
55 Bishopsgate, London EC2

*Height:* 269m | *Floors:* 63 | *Architect:* AFK | *Developer:* Schroders Capital

*Planning application:* City of London 22/00981/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 78,355m² office space (GEA)

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



100 Leadenhall Street
100 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height:* 247m | *Floors:* 56 | *Architect:* SOM | *Developer:* London & Oriental and Lai Sun

*Planning application:* City of London 18/00152/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 110,000m² floorspace (GEA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



8 Bishopsgate
6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street, London EC2

*Height:* 204m | *Floors:* 50 | *Architect:* Wilkinson Eyre | *Developer:* Stanhope and Mitsubishi Estate

*Planning application:* City of London 15/00443/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 52,954m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Topped Out











..................................................................................



One Leadenhall
1 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height:* 158m | *Floors:* 56 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* Brookfield

*Planning application:* City of London 16/00859/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 63,613m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



2 Finsbury Avenue
2-3 Finsbury Avenue Square, London EC2

*Height*: 156m | *Floors*: 38 | *Architect*: 3XN | *Developer*: British Land and the GIC

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00869/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 106,615m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Site Demolition











..................................................................................



Stanza London
40 Leadenhall Street, London EC3

*Height*: 154m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Henderson Global Investors

*Planning application:* City of London 13/01004/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 82,903m² office space

• *Current status:* Topped Out










..................................................................................



50 Fenchurch Street
50 Fenchurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 150m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Eric Parry Architects | *Developer*: The Clothworkers Company

*Planning application:* City of London 19/01307/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 94,336m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved










..................................................................................



70 Gracechurch Street
70 Gracechurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 138m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Tenacity Group

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00816/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 72,926m² (GIA) floorspace

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



85 Gracechurch Street
85 Gracechurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 138m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: Woods Bagot | *Developer*: Tenacity Group

*Planning application:* City of London 22/01155/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 35,000m² office space

• *Current status:* In Planning










..................................................................................



55 Gracechurch Street
55 Gracechurch Street, London EC3

*Height*: 130m | *Floors*: 30 | *Architect*: Fletcher Priest Architects | *Developer*: Mighty Oasis Living

*Planning application:* City of London 20/00671/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread


• 34,004m² (GEA) office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



20 Ropemaker Street
20 Ropemaker Street, London EC2

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 27 | *Architect*: Make Architects | *Developer*: Manford Properties and Great Elm Assets

*Planning application:* Islington P2017/3103

*Links:* London forum thread


• 64,742m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Topped Out











..................................................................................



115-123 Houndsditch
115-123 Houndsditch, London EC3

*Height*: 103m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Brockton Everlast

*Planning application:* City of London 21/00622/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 66,867m² floorspace

• *Current status:* Approved


----------



## SE9

Active highrise projects in *Canary Wharf* and the surrounding area:



Spire London
2 Hertsmere Road, London E14

*Height:* 235m | *Floors:* 67 | *Architect:* HOK | *Developer:* Greenland Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/15/02675

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 861 residential units

• *Current status:* On Hold, under review











..................................................................................



Ensign House
Ensign House, Admirals Way, London E14

*Height*: 225m | *Floors*: 56 | *Architect*: Maccreanor Lavington | *Developer*: FEC International

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/00952

*Links:* London forum thread


• 495 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Consort Place
50 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 216m and 121m | *Floors*: 64 and 34 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: FEC International

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/15/02671

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 634 residential units | 231 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



South Quay Plaza
183-189 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 215m, 192m, 115m | *Floors:* 68, 56, 35 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/14/00944

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,288 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Wood Wharf
100 Preston's Road, London E14

*Height*: 204m, 189m, 173m, 155m, 123m, 106m, 92m, 90m, 89m | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/13/02966

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 3,160 residential units | 180,000m² office space | 35,000m² retail space

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



North Quay
London E14

*Height:* TBD | *Floors:* 65, 53, 40, 36, 33 and 17 | *Architect:* KPF | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/01421/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• office and residential scheme

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One Park Place
1 Park Place, London E14

*Height*: 190m | *Floors*: 60 | *Architect*: SOM | *Developer*: Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/02292

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 124,785m² floorspace

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



One Thames Quay
225 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height:* 181m | *Floors:* 55 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* LBS Properties

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/21/00900

*Links:* London forum thread


• 388 residential units

• *Current status:* Public Inquiry + Under Construction











..................................................................................



Cuba Street
Cuba Street, London E14

*Height:* 172m | *Floors:* 52 | *Architect:* Morris+Company | *Developer:* Ballymore Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/02128/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 448 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One East Point
4 & 5 Harbour Exchange Square, London E14

*Height:* 170m | *Floors:* 52 | *Architect:* Make Architects | *Developer:* City & Docklands

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/22/00731/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 457 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



Project Skylines
Skylines Village, Limeharbour, London E14

*Height*: 162m, 86m, 77m | *Floors*: 48, 25, 22 | *Architect*: Farrells | *Developer*: Strong Drive Limited

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/17/01597/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 600 residential units | 10,474m² SME business centre (GIA) | 1,417m² commercial space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



10 Bank Street
10 Bank Street, London E14

*Height:* 161m | *Floors:* 31 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* Canary Wharf Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/16/02956

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 125,027m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



30 Marsh Wall
30 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 151m | *Floors*: 47 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Tide Construction

*Planning application:* City of London PA/20/02588

*Links:* London forum thread


• 1,069 student accommodation rooms

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Mill Harbour
Millharbour West (3 Millharbour) and Millharbour East (6-8 South Quay), London E14

*Height*: 142m, 126m, 113m, 102m | *Floors*: 43, 38, 35, 32 | *Architect*: Glenn Howells Architects | *Developer*: Ballymore

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/19/00682/S

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,527 residential units

• *Current status:* On Hold











..................................................................................



54 Marsh Wall
54 Marsh Wall, London E14

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 41 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Daejan Limited

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/16/01637

*Links:* London forum thread


• 216 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Demolition











..................................................................................



Blackwall Yard
Blackwall Yard, Blackwall Way, London E14

*Height:* 135m, 113m, 72m, 50m, 30m, 20m, 14m | *Floors:* 39, 32, 20, 15, 9, 5, 5 | *Architect:* Glen Howells, White Arkitekter and Panter Hudspith | *Developer:* Hadley Property Group

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/02509/A1

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website |


• 898 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



One South Quay
Quay House, Admirals Way, London E14

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 40 | *Architect*: SimpsonHaugh | *Developer*: Rockwell

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/19/01462/A1

*Links:* London forum thread


• 279 serviced apartments | 400 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



2 Trafalgar Way
2 Trafalgar Way, London E14

*Height*: 138m, 109m, 89m | *Floors*: 46, 36, 28 | *Architect*: Apt | *Developer*: Urbanest

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/20/01402/A2

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,672 student accommodation units | 68 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Preparation











..................................................................................



Blackwall Reach
Blackwall Reach, London E14

*Height*: up to 127m | *Floors*: Various | *Architect*: Various | *Developer*: Various

*Planning application:* Tower Hamlets PA/12/00001

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• *Current status:* Under Construction







​


----------



## SE9

Active highrise projects south of the River Thames, including clusters like *Nine Elms *and *Elephant & Castle:*



One Nine Elms
1 Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 200m and 161m | *Floors:* 58 and 43 | *Architect:* Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer:* R&F Properties

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/0871

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 436 residential units | 187 hotel rooms

• *Current status:* Topped Out











..................................................................................



18 Blackfriars Road
18 Blackfriars Road, London SE1

*Height:* TBD | *Floors:* 53 and 34 | *Architect:* Foster + Partners | *Developer:* Hines & the National Pension Service of Korea

*Planning application:* -

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• office and residential scheme

• *Current status:* Pre-planning











..................................................................................



Vauxhall Cross
Vauxhall Cross Island, London SW8

*Height*: 186m and 151m | *Floors*: 53 and 42 | *Architect*: Zaha Hadid Architects | *Developer*: VCI Property Holding Limited

*Planning application:* Lambeth 17/05807/EIAFUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 257 residential units | 618 hotel rooms | 19,695m² office space (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Thames City
New Covent Garden Market, Nine Elms Lane, London SW8

*Height:* 176m, 157m, 125m, 118m, 76m, 69m | *Floors:* 53, 46, 36, 32, 21, 19 | *Architect:* SOM | *Developer:* VSM

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2014/2810

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 3,019 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Vauxhall Square
Vauxhall Square, London SW8

*Height:* 168m, 168m, 87m, 69m, 53m, 39m, 37m | *Architect:* Allies and Morrison | *Developer:* CLS

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/04428/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 630 residential units | 22,732m² office space | 3,119m² retail space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



The Ruby
Ruby Triangle site, London SE15

*Height:* 168m, 142m, 107m, 61m, 53m | *Floors:* 48, 40, 29, 17, 14 | *Architect:* Farrells | *Developer:* Avanton

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/0897

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,165 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Preparation











..................................................................................


Bankside Yards
Bankside SE1

*Height:* 163m, 120m, 104m, 83m, 75m, 58m | *Floors:* 49, 34, 30, 20, 18, 13 | *Architect:* PLP Architecture | *Developer:* Native Land

*Planning application:* Southwark 12/AP/3940

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 341 residential units | 16,254m² hotel space | 8,054m² office space | 1,436m² retail space

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Cantium Retail Park
Old Kent Road, London SE1

*Height:* 159m, 124m | *Floors:* 48, 37 | *Architect:* Alan Camp Architects | *Developer:* Aviva Investors and Galliard Homes

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/1913

*Links:* London forum thread


• 1,113 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Southernwood Retail Park
2 Humphrey Street, London SE1

*Height:* 159m | *Floors:* 48 | *Architect:* Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer:* Strathclyde Pension Fund

*Planning application:* Southwark 16/00859/FULEIA

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 725 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Borough Triangle
Newington Causeway, London SE1

*Height:* 158m, 146m, 67m, 43m | *Floors:* 46, 42, 18, 10 | *Architect:* Maccreanor Lavington | *Developer:* Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Southwark 22/AP/3149

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 838 residential units

• *Current status:* In Planning











..................................................................................



College Road
Land adjacent to Croydon College, College Road, Croydon CR0

*Height*: 149m and 106m | *Floors*: 49 and 34 | *Architect*: HTA Design | *Developer*: Tide Construction

*Planning application:* Croydon 19/04987/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 120 residential units | 836 co-living rooms

• *Current status:* Topped Out











..................................................................................



Bermondsey Place
Southwark SE1

*Height*: up to 143m | *Floors*: up to 44 | *Architect*: Rolfe Judd | *Developer*: Berkeley Group

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/2773

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• up to 1,300 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Doon Street Tower
Land bounded by Upper Ground and Doon Street, London SE1

*Height*: 140m | *Floors*: 43 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: Coin Street

*Planning application:* Lambeth 11/00996/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 236 residential units | 8,292m² sports centre

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



508 Old Kent Road
596-608 Old Kent Road and Land at Livesey Place, London SE15

*Height*: 140m, 91m | *Floors*: 38, 24 | *Architect*: Maccreanor Lavington | *Developer*: Civic Centre Ltd, Shaviram Development Ltd

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/2633

*Links:* London forum thread


• 372 residential units | 2,415m² office and light industrial space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Chapter London Bridge
42-46 Weston Street, London SE1

*Height*: 133m | *Floors*: 39 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Greystar

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/0900

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 905 student accommodation units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Canada Water
London SE16

*Height*: 124m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: British Land

*Planning application:* Southwark 18/AP/1604

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 186 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Elizabeth House
39 York Road, London SE1

*Height*: 123m | *Floors*: 29 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: HB Reavis

*Planning application:

Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 92,000m² office space

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Belmont
12-20 Wyvil Road, London SW8

*Height*: 122m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Stiff + Trevillion | *Developer*: Alchemi Group

*Planning application:* Lambeth 16/05114/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 219 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Preparation











..................................................................................



Morden Wharf
Morden Wharf, Morden Wharf Road, London SE10

*Height*: 122m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: OMA, Chetwoods and Carmody Groake | *Developer*: U+I and Morden College

*Planning application:* Greenwich 20/1730/O

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 1,550 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Elephant & Castle Town Centre
Elephant & Castle, London SE1

*Height*: 121m, 117m, 83m, 82m, 77m, 69m, 53m | *Architect*: Allies and Morrison | *Developer*: Delancey

*Planning application:* Southwark 16/AP/4458

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website

• 979 residential units | 184,371m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Conington Road
209 Conington Road, London SE13

*Height*: 117m | *Floors*: 34 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Meyer Homes

*Planning application:* Lewisham DC/17/101621

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 365 residential units

• *Current status:* Under Construction











..................................................................................



Convoys Wharf
Convoys Wharf, Prince Street, London SE8

*Height*: 116m, 91m, 72m | *Floors*: 40, 32, 26 | *Architect*: Farrells | *Developer*: Convoys Properties Limited

*Planning application:* Lewisham DC/13/83358

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 3,500 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Plot N0201
Greenwich Peninsula, London SE10

*Height*: 115m | *Floors*: 36 | *Architect*: Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands | *Developer*: AEG Europe

*Planning application:* Greenwich 15/3552/F

*Links:* London forum thread


• 262 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



The Ram Quarter
Ram Street, London SW18

*Height*: 113m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: EPR Architects | *Developer*: Greenland Group

*Planning application:* Wandsworth 2012/5286

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 661 residential units | 10,683m² commercial space

• *Status:* Complete + Approved










..................................................................................



Paris Garden
16-19 Hatfields and 1-5 Paris Garden, London SE1

*Height*: 111m | *Floors*: 26 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Overcourt Limited

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/4230

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 60,751m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



4-20 Edridge Road
4-20 Edridge Road, Croydon CR0

*Height*: 110m | *Floors*: 35 | *Architect*: ECA | *Developer*: Croydon Tower 1 Ltd

*Planning application:* Croydon 18/06069/FUL

*Links:* London forum thread


• 242 residential units

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Edge London Bridge
60 St Thomas Street, London SE1

*Height*: 109m | *Floors*: 27 | *Architect*: Pilbrow & Partners | *Developer*: Edge

*Planning application:* Southwark  20/AP/0944

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 23,500m² office space

• *Current status:* Site Demolition











..................................................................................



Sylvan Square
19-35 Sylvan Grove, London SE15

*Height*: 108m | *Floors*: 32 | *Architect*: HTA Design | *Developer*: Joseph Homes

*Planning application:* Southwark 19/AP/2307

*Links:* London forum thread


• 219 residential units | 3,088m² commercial workspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Canada Water Dockside
Units 1 and 4, Canada Water Retail Park, London SE16

*Height*: 104m | *Floors*: 24 | *Architect*: Bjarke Ingels Group | *Developer*: Art Invest Real Estate

*Planning application:* Southwark 21/AP/2655

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 147,175m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved











..................................................................................



Grosvenor Bermondsey
The Biscuit Factory and Bermondsey Campus site, Keetons Road, London SE16

*Height*: 103m, 69m | *Floors*: 28, 19 | *Architect*: Kohn Pedersen Fox | *Developer*: Grosvenor

*Planning application:* Southwark 17/AP/4088

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• up to 1,343 residential units

• *Current status:* Site Demolition











..................................................................................



New City Court
New City Court, St Thomas Street, London SE1

*Height*: 103m | *Floors*: 26 | *Architect*: AHMM | *Developer*: Great Portland Estates

*EIA Scoping Report:* Southwark 18/AP/4039

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 46,442m² office space (GEA)

• *Current status:* Public Inquiry











..................................................................................



Colechurch House
1A Sheldon Square, London SE1

*Height*: 100m | *Floors*: 22 | *Architect*: Foster + Partners | *Developer*: CIT

*Planning application:* Southwark 20/AP/3013

*Links:* London forum thread | Official website


• 48,178m² floorspace (GIA)

• *Current status:* Approved


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Fantastic stuff boss.
Thanks.


----------



## joeyoe121

Amazing update, thankyou!


----------

